# Farmerjan's journal - Weather



## farmerjan

Gee Whiz,  it is raining here for a change .  Ya think we have had enough yet? 

"Local" station about 50 miles north;  the next closest is about 50 miles south, both in the Shen Valley so pretty accurate for us here in the middle;  anyway, they say our year to date normal is about 32-33 inches.  Total YTD normal in any year is around 36" total,  which is about 3" a month give or take, more in the spring, less in the summer....
We have had about 53 inches so far this year.  Raining now, quite steady/hard with 1-2" expected.  At this rate we will be closing in on nearly twice the normal rainfall for the year.  Have never had this much in the 37 years I have lived here.  That is not taking into account horrific disasters like Hurricane Camille, before I moved here, that dumped like 24 inches in 24 hours and caused devastating flooding and loss of life and whole towns etc where they just washed away. 

We did get all the hay up that was on the ground since Sunday, took longer to get dry with several passes tedding and all,  due to cloudy overcast days that were supposed to be all sun all week;  nearly 300 square bales and the rest rolled and my son rolled over 30 rolls for a neighbor whose tractor alternator went out and couldn't get another til next Tues. There was hay down everywhere this past week due to the "supposedly nice sunny weather we were gonna have.  I got the clothes off the line at 9:30 last night after getting home from testing cows and the 14 or so square bales on the truck covered last night too. It is raining quite hard, and 37*.  Just miserable weather.


----------



## greybeard

I'll take clear & real cold over wet & kinda cold every day of the week.


----------



## Latestarter

Might be a good day to sit by the fire and read a good book... Sorry you've been so blessed with moisture. Supposed to be mid 70s here today, sunny and breezy. Had the heat off last night and the window over my head cracked open. Inside was 59° this morning when I got out of bed. Still only 51° outside at the moment. Another hour or two to dry out the dew & I hope to be back to work on the never ending build called the "Goat Shack".


----------



## Southern by choice

We are right there with ya @farmerjan   we did not get the snow/ice yall did last week (or at least many of my friends did in VA) .
Pouring all night here and still pouring. The mud is unbelievable. Very concerning and very depressing. Ready to move my animals to the Ark they are building in Kentucky.


----------



## farmerjan

greybeard said:


> I'll take clear & real cold over wet & kinda cold every day of the week.


You and me both.  And we have had only the wet and kinda cold miserable stuff this past winter spring, and now this fall.  Hard on the animals, and hard on the humans trying to take care of them.  It has been raining steady/hard non-stop since before 8 am.  Wanna bet we get alot more than 1-2 " ????


----------



## Mini Horses

We've had the wettest Summer here in Tidewater in over some 80+ years.  June was among hottest.  It worries me for the winter here.   We haven't have a lot of snow in several years -- this past summer makes me think that it may be "our year" for that too!   Scary, really.   Have only had two heavy (12" plus) snows here in 20 years.  One in 2000 and one about 9 yrs ago.  Well, that equates to about every 9-10 years and that is now.     Yep, I'm worried.


----------



## greybeard

All things considered, it don't look too bad except up in NE yankeeland.


----------



## farmerjan

We got just about 1 & 1/2  inches yesterday out of that cold rain.  It stayed in the low 30's most all day, then got up to 40 and started to clear off.  It is sunny today and upper 50's.  But MUD...... holy moley.... it is muddy everywhere.  Supposed to have some more showers tonight/early tomorrow then maybe a week of sun????  But they said sun all last week and we had 3 days of overcast cloudy, windy, cold... so who knows.  This rain doesn't soak in and with nothing growing it doesn't get taken up by the plants so it takes forever to percolate down into the soil.


----------



## farmerjan

Hear it is Wednesday, Dec 5th.  Now it is snowing.  Had another quarter inch just a few days ago, chilly, foggy, raw,  damp, 40's, and then sun and upper 60's Sun and Mon, then cold cloudy yesterday;  now flurries and cold 35.  Supposed to clear out and sun for 2-3 days then a storm coming in off the Pacific and a "SIGNIFICANT winter storm"   this sat/sun/mon.  
I'm wanting SPRING already after the wet damp muddy year we have had.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   but the forecast is for a fairly cold and more snowy winter than we have had in several years....


----------



## Mike CHS

I lived in the Virginia Beach area several times over the years and it seemed like some winters you felt like you were up in the north country.


----------



## Sheepshape

You should try our weather.......constant rain for the last week, not so cold, misty, murky......yuk! Fields turned to mud..... Condensation everywhere.  After a summer drought, too.


----------



## farmerjan

@Sheepshape  I can not remember where you are but am thinking Ireland, Wales, Scotland, or northern England?  But I have read about the constant  wet and rain that you have over in your part of the world and honestly cannot imagine having the constant dreary days.  I give you alot of credit for having the fortitude to live in it /with it.  

We never have these constant continual rains that I can ever remember in my lifetime.  Sure stretches of 3-4-5 days, but then a week or two of normal.  We have been so very fortunate to have more than 4 days in a row of sun.  Making hay has been a nightmare.  Talking to the farmer that I tested tonight... they have about 60 acres hay that should be made and he said it "aint' gonna happen" this year.  They are about 55-60 miles further south than me and are looking at a potential 12-16 inches SNOW this coming weekend.  We are looking at 3-8 all according to how the storm tracks. Southwest Va and the better part of NC will be getting hit pretty hard it looks like. 
We got a dusting this morning that is pretty well gone now.... but it is cold and going into the 20's tonight.  
Looks like the snow and ice and rain will affect everyone in the Texas areas, and all the NC members.


----------



## Baymule

We are expecting 4- 6 inches of rain this weekend, starring flash flooding. We are high and dry, but to get to town, there are several places where water goes over the roads. Some places get several feet deep, sometimes culverts wash out. But I don't thing the flooding will be that bad. We have had sunshine lately and the soil is not soggy, so it should soak up a lot of water.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> We are expecting 4- 6 inches of rain this weekend, starring flash flooding. We are high and dry, but to get to town, there are several places where water goes over the roads. Some places get several feet deep, sometimes culverts wash out. But I don't thing the flooding will be that bad. We have had sunshine lately and the soil is not soggy, so it should soak up a lot of water.


The most important aspect of heavy rainfall in a short period of time is whether the drainage ditches, gullys, streams and other local tributaries are empty or down at normal levels when the deluge begins.


----------



## Sheepshape

farmerjan said:


> @Sheepshape I can not remember where you are but am thinking Ireland, Wales, Scotland, or northern England?


Got it in one, farmerjan.....Wales. Western England can be wet, but parts of Ireland, Scotland and Wales damp/dank much more so. having been born over here, this weather is 'normal', and the reason that we have a national preoccupation with talking about it! Snow is forecast here next week, too.

We don't have massive temperature fluctuations throughout the year....winter tens to be cool/col, summer definitely far from hot.....most seasons wet. So as a nation we aren't prepared for extremes of heat/cold/drought,not even for too many leaves on the rail tracks! (Here I refer to trains being cancelled a few years back due to 'leaves on the lines'.......as though we never had had them before in autumn!) The up side?....well we are a very green place as a rule....grass loves temperate climates with lots of rain.

I'm grateful for the education I get from this site about world weather. I thought Texas was pretty much hot and dry all year round...well now I know better! 

The tiny lane which I live off had a ford there in OS maps from the 30's and 40's. In the 60's a mini-lake was dug on what is now our land to drain the area....and the water coming off exits the lake to form a river tributary. The lane still floods every time we have heavy rain for any period of time, and currently is about 12" deep......just about OK with a 4X4 with high ground clearance.



greybeard said:


> The most important aspect of heavy rainfall in a short period of time is whether the drainage ditches, gullys, streams and other local tributaries are empty or down at normal levels when the deluge begins.


 We have to do a daily check that the culverts haven't blocked with sticks/logs and leaves from the many deciduous trees in heavy periods of rain like we have at present. Also the sticks and leaves form into spontaneous dams which cause  field and road flooding if we don't attend to the water courses. Still, this happens several times a year, so is mentally programmed into my work.


----------



## Baymule

Here is a good example of flash floods, this was a few miles from us in 2016.


----------



## greybeard

Sheepshape said:


> The up side?....well we are a very green place as a rule....



"_How Green was my Valley..._"


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , quite the picture of the culverts being washed out from under the pavement. 

Well, we are sitting here "waiting" for whatever weather we are going to get.
Y'all will think we are crazy, especially @greybeard  because he is very familiar with hay making.
 We cut 8 acres on last Sunday afternoon.  It was orchard grass that has pretty much cured on the stem so to speak.  With all the cold, and a couple of frosts, it had stopped growing.  We were waiting, and hoping for a sunny spell.  Took a chance, cut a little better than half the field.  Tedded it out on Wednesday to shake the dusting of snow and droplets as it melted. Very breezy which was good.   Tedded it on Thursday afternoon but it was  a mix of sun and clouds.  Sun came out Friday morning, tedded it out as soon as the sun dried the chill off.  My son then raked a few rounds that late afternoon because it was dry.  I noticed by noon it felt  dry, almost crunchy.  We worked 18 baby calves this morning, shots, banding and eartags, then I went and finished raking.  He started square baling at about 1 and made well over 350 square bales.  225 loaded on the flat bed trailer for delivery in the morning before we get weather ( they say it won't start til after 9 or 10 a.m..)  and another wagon stacked and loaded to the top.  I picked up about 8 or 10 bales...2 were a little heavy, and the rest had just fallen off the wagons and a couple had some johnson grass in them.  He had a friend that had been wanting some hay come get about 15 or 20 that didn't fit on the wagon.  The cows were pulling it off my truck as I was trying to get it into the barn.... and they have 2 big rolls out and a partial bale I had put out from a broken square bale earlier that day.  They were in no way hungry, but they sure were liking this "freeze dry cured hay". 
In the meantime, he finished cutting the other 6 acres and about 5 acres across the creek on Friday, and it is about half "freeze dried" so if we get the sun and 40-50's next Mon Tues and Wed...I will tedd  twice, and then rake and it ought to be ready to bale on Thursday. 
No we do not normally make hay this late.  But these fields were quite tall and we just did not have the time to get them made when we were pushing to get all that other hay made the week before Thanksgiving.  We need the square bales for customers, and it really did make up pretty nice.  It's not as "green" as it would have been before frost, but it is not as hard to dry once it stops growing and all like now.  And the color doesn't tell the whole story as it is sweeter when it stem cures like this as the moisture goes down but the sugars don't.  Since first cutting was a late first cutting, it is a decent 2nd cutting, with good growth. 
So I would really like if we don't get much out of this storm tomorrow, and then it can rain/snow next weekend.  Would actually rather see snow so that the ground can soak it in a little slower than rain this time of year.
One good thing, those couple of heavy bales won't get much molding with the cold temps.  We have been down in the 20's the last couple of nights and days barely hit 40 for a few hours.  I will get them fed out to the calves in a couple of days, so am not worrying about them heating or getting moldy.


----------



## babsbag

You make me love CA more and more. But only the weather...not much else here to love anymore.


----------



## greybeard

Lubbock Tx got 8-11" of snow from Fri evening thru Sat morning.






We just got rain as did most of Texas. Current road conditions as of 1:45am 12/9/2018 and yes, the road leading to my place is under water..........again. It's now an hour's drive to a town that is normally 15 minutes away.:


----------



## greybeard

All my culverts got backflushed between 2 am and now, so they should be clear..


----------



## Bunnylady

Gee, that looks familiar.

37° and raining this morning. We passed our normal annual rainfall total sometime back in July. Florence's "official" contribution was about 23" at the airport, though some areas received in excess of 30". We are now closing in on 100" of rain for the year . . . and that's at the airport, where for some odd reason the numbers are almost always lower than in backyard rain gauges even a mile or less away.

Some of the locals that grow hay had none to sell this year, except maybe some rounds of "cow hay." For some, it has been a combination of timing and possibly divine intervention - a storm soaked fields half a mile away, but left their curing hay untouched. Trying to grow_ anything_ has been a major challenge; fertilizer and chemical treatments have gotten washed away before they can do any good, and muddy conditions have made harvesting difficult to impossible in places . . . not to mention crops that got flattened.

Even city dwellers are paying a price for so much rain. Here we are, almost 3 months post-Florence, and the crews are still out picking up vegetative storm debris. Florence had only category 1 winds when she came ashore, but the sheer volume of the mess she created has exceeded that of Diana, Floyd and Fran. A lot of the trees that came down were uprooted, because the roots couldn't hold in the saturated soil. Some of the damage is more subtle; the water gets down in the cracks in pavement, softening the foundation material and creating potholes_ everywhere.
_
I'm reminded of the joke about the old farmer who died, and when they did an autopsy, they found he was chock-full of 'nextyears' . . . you have to keep looking ahead, 'cause sometimes the view right now looks pretty nasty.

Stay warm and dry, y'all.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we are getting the snow.  Started about 6-630 and it is coming down fine and very steady.  SOOOOOO glad we got the hay that was raked done and in the barn.  Baler put in and the wagon in the other barn.  Got grain sorghum silage fed in the bunk so all the cows with calves that we worked can get in too.  My son had to go in to work last night at midnight, even though it didn't start til this morning, he is now feeding some extra round bales at 3 places, then will come home hopefully by noon and crash til he has to go back in tonight at 8.  They work 12 hour shifts when there is weather.  I fed hay in the manger for the calves to come in the creep gate where I keep the nurse cows, and they have 3 rolls out in the field so are good.  
It is supposed to clear out by tonight,  3-6 inches expected now since the storm is tracking a little further north.  Southern Va is getting hammered and NC too. 
I'm hoping we don't lose power, that would be a pain.  
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Latestarter

Dang GB... Thought you said it would be several days before the water rise got to you? Sure looks like it's happening... Sorry to hear the road is flooded out again, but glad the culverts should be clear. Jan... You and your son be careful in that winter weather over there! Glad to hear the hay operation happened in a timely manner. Hope everyone keeps their power and stays warm and dry. Still overcast here though the storm center itself is way over in GA with FL, the Carolinas, and southern VA getting all the action  now. I am seeing blue sky trying to peek through here. It's a little breezy, and the temp has dropped quite a bit. 40°f right now with a forecast high of 46/47°. Sub freezing next 2 nights, then slow gentle temp rise till more wet weather come Thursday/Friday. Goats got fed out in the pasture this morning vice in their shelter. Still have "streams" running across all of my property. The creek/stream is full. It's gonna be up and draining for several days I'm sure.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Dang GB... Thought you said it would be several days before the water rise got to you?


I did. This water will be gone early tonight and the road open. The upstream water hasn't gotten down here yet. That will be tomorrow afternoon or tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mini Horses

I got S N O W !!!  Yes, woke to 30 degrees and snow.  Too cold to rain.  Weather showed I was on "the line" for rain/mix, well line moved   and it has been snowing several hours. Seems to have almost stopped now but, I have 3" of WET snow.  Ya know, that means tonight I will have ICE.   Should be melted and gone by Tuesday -- predicting 60 degrees Thur & Fri  

Slipped and slid to barns...where everyone was waiting, looking out at "what is this??"   Carried hay to everyone, fed loose chickens who were under roofs, left those in coops in there -- plenty of room, feed, water.  Best place for them.   I came back inside and hunkered down.  It's cold, wet, windy!   Didn't go to work, had job moved to Tuesday.  Has now stopped snowing, very windy.  Very slick out there.   I got little compared to many but, enough  to aggravate me. 

No internet until last 1/2 hr as storm moved out and allowed signal to arrive.  I expected rain and flurries.  Surprise!!  No rain.   20 miles out, NW of me, they had rain and a "few flakes" per a friend.

I hate snow!  It's hard to deal with when you don't have it often. (Don't want to LEARN by having more!)    Lot of coffee today.        Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, our snow is done and the sun is out.  Got better than 8 INCHES.... boy I'd like to be a weatherman and be able to be wrong half the time and still have my job security by saying....according to how the storm tracks..... Was 26 this morning is up to 45 in the sun... and BLINDING white out there.  It will be melting, then tonight is supposed to be in the teens so will all freeze and make it very treacherous in the morning.  
Schools were all cancelled here which was good to allow VDOT to get some work done on the roads without all the extra traffic.  Haven't talked to my son, I imagine he got off at 8 after a 12 hr shift, did what he had to with the animals and went to bed.  They will at least be working another 12 tonight I am sure.  If there were any problems he would have called or texted me.  So I am going out to take the 4wd ranger up to the pasture where the nurse cows are, and  make sure the calves get some grain and have hay and feed those cats.  Then all according to what the roads look like, may run to town.  Ran out of brown thread and have been spending the cold snowy day(s) inside doing some catch up sewing/patching.  Need to get some more clothes folded and put away that are still in the basket, and some serious house cleaning done. I hate house cleaning, rather be out in the barn.... May do some baking later as it will warm up the house.  If the drain for the kitchen sink thaws, I will be able to do dishes.... that is an ongoing PIA, as the pipe goes out through the wall, freezes all the time and it does not drain as someone who piped it made it with a L shape that leans towards the house and not down so water sits in that spot and freezes all the time. Landlord won't do anything and when the sun gets on that side of the house, it usually thaws... but it is a pain like yesterday when it never got above 29.... Hope to not be here more than another year or so,  so I just live with it.


----------



## Mini Horses

It rained some here last night, so snow all gone when I got up 

Now it is just yuck!  Mud, water standing, a mess.  Windy & cold but, above freezing    Went to work.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  I saw on the radar where your weather was changing to rain.  But it didn't warm up all that much did it?  So really a nasty cold, wet mess. 
I got up to the pasture, fed the calves and filled the hay feeder in the barn for them.  I decided not to make a special trip to town, too cold and the temp was dropping fast as soon as the sun was going down.  Came home and the drain still didn't thaw so no dishes will get done tonight.  At least the water in the bathroom doesn't have problems until it gets cold and windy and down in the 20's... I'm in for the night and going to make a venison burger and some kind of a veg and probably get some more clothes folded and put away.  Got a ton of socks to do.  I get lazy and just pull pairs out of the basket when there is other stuff to be done....I think I will make a trip tomorrow to town and pick up some stuff and the brown thread so I can finish that heavy coat of my son's and then it can be washed with my jeans/barn/work clothes.  This way I can be sure that the patch/repair will hold. 
Tomorrow they are calling for mid 40's but if the sun is out it will start really melting it and the roads will hopefully get cleared off.  My thermometer catches the later afternoon sun, in the winter so it really goes up cuz it's right near the brick wall of that part of the house. It said 56* this aft as the high.  Makes me feel warmer 
My farm cancelled milk test tomorrow so I don't have to worry about fighting with the meters and hoses in the cold. But doesn't help the paycheck


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> But doesn't help the paycheck




Yep -- been working a WHOLE LOT less for past 3 week, prob next 3.   It's all good until Friday    Both companies I work for have had huge reduction from norm for this time of year.   Come late Feb it slow picks up and Mar to Jun it's 50-60 hrs  week   Wish it could be adjusted some. But, it's how it goes.

Can you put a cover around that pipe, with clear cover, to get solar heat on there?    Like a little green house.   Or, is there a way inside to put a hair dryer blowing onto it?


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  never thought about putting a "mini greenhouse" around it.  Will have to go out and measure to see what I can come up with.  Thank you for the suggestion.   Tried heating it from the inside, but it doesn't get it thawed.  Stupid that they didn't angle the pipe down so the water just runs downhill.  It is against the brick and stone on the side of the house.  I tried putting the straw bales up around it the first year, but then it never thawed out when that side of the house got late afternoon sun & warmed up.  I have to put the straw around the old stone foundation for the bathroom pipes or the cold and wind will freeze the hot and cold water lines.  So it sits above the straw bales and on sunny days does warm up decently.


----------



## farmerjan

WELL.... how does low 20's from the weather forecaster  turn into 10 DEGREES?  in actuality???  I really am thinking I need to become a weather GUESSER...... it is 11 a.m. and is only up to 29 in the sun....was supposed to be 40 by noon, with temps into the low 40's by afternoon.  It's gonna be a stretch to get there although I have seen it rise pretty fast in the afternoons.  But really   10 degrees last night?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

They also sell.   Heat tape.....you wrap it around the pipe and plug it in ...used to use that when i lived in N.H.  it wasn't  expensive , easy to use and you can take it with you if you move.......good luck and stay warm


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats ;  I considered a heat tape, but; the problem with heat tapes, this house is a 1750's stone house with a brick addition that is where the kitchen is.  There are MINIMAL  outlets and I can't run the toaster and the convection table top oven at the same time in the kitchen.  Plus, there is no way to go around to a plug except for several hundred feet of cord outside to another building... and I don't know if I would trust to have something like that plugged in.  There are several non-working outlets in the house, that I am sure that wires were chewed through at one time....My son talked to the owner and wanted to buy the place and all the acreage on this side of the road.  We would have done some redoing and made the house much more liveable...but he doesn't want to sell.  His son will never do anything with it, and his daughter's husband is part of a big family farm operation and they don't have enough time to take care of all that so it will eventually go up for sale.  The owner won't put anything into it if he doesn't absolutely have to and I am at the point that I'm done asking.  Not worth it anymore.  But I don't want to burn it down while I am still here....
And there is no way I am going under the kitchen part in that crawl space.  The full "basement" is only under the original house and that crawl space is like 12-14 inches... NOPE


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> @B&B Happy goats ;  I considered a heat tape, but; the problem with heat tapes, this house is a 1750's stone house with a brick addition that is where the kitchen is.  There are MINIMAL  outlets and I can't run the toaster and the convection table top oven at the same time in the kitchen.  Plus, there is no way to go around to a plug except for several hundred feet of cord outside to another building... and I don't know if I would trust to have something like that plugged in.  There are several non-working outlets in the house, that I am sure that wires were chewed through at one time....My son talked to the owner and wanted to buy the place and all the acreage on this side of the road.  We would have done some redoing and made the house much more liveable...but he doesn't want to sell.  His son will never do anything with it, and his daughter's husband is part of a big family farm operation and they don't have enough time to take care of all that so it will eventually go up for sale.  The owner won't put anything into it if he doesn't absolutely have to and I am at the point that I'm done asking.  Not worth it anymore.  But I don't want to burn it down while I am still here....
> And there is no way I am going under the kitchen part in that crawl space.  The full "basement" is only under the original house and that crawl space is like 12-14 inches... NOPE


Sorry, he really sounds like a lousy landlord....hope you are able to find a more up to date and comfortable place to live....one other idea, lol and we did do this and it works...if the frozen pipe is against  the wall build a box that is larger than pipe area by at least 6 " all around.....and pack it with cow poop,  straw , and  /or pig poo, it will create its own heat, and keep the pipe from freezing....Have done it and it Does work


----------



## farmerjan

Well, guess what????  It's RAINING for a changeI mean gee whiz.  The snow is finally gone, washed to the South Pacific I think!!!!!!  Really,  forgot to check the rain gauge which I am glad I didn't put in yet. Will look when I go out in a bit.  Don't really think I want to know.  It started yesterday, and rained real steady all afternoon, all night, and some more this morning.  It is cloudy and grey and just DEPRESSING out there.  At least I had gotten feed in the barn last Sat before the snow started.  Will head up in the little 4wd ranger and go do the calves and the cats up there.

Going out to eat this evening with the widow of the friend that was killed in the freak jousting exhibition accident a couple of months ago.  She is coming down to their house for the weekend.  Thought it would be good to just have an evening out and her not sit around her house with him not there.  Don't know what will happen there in the future. 

I mentioned in someone's  journal, or somewhere, that besides all the horrible accidents and losses of friends in the past couple of months, that we also had a young farmer friend that we used to trade stuff with and do things together.  He had cancer and it got to where he opted to stop the treatments and they had called hospice.  He passed away on Wednesday.  37 yrs old.  This has been a very difficult fall.  He is no longer suffering, but I know that it will be a very mixed blessing for the family.  Sure makes you think more about your own immortality.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Latestarter

Hope you and your friend's widow can enjoy your dinner together despite the loss to both of you. Sorry about all your rain/snow/moisture issues.


farmerjan said:


> Sure makes you think more about your own immortality.


 I don't have immortality... I believe that should be mortality.


----------



## r3bauer

We are going to have a brown Christmas here in Northeast Iowa. Temps in the high 30s low 40s this week


----------



## farmerjan

Hey everyone, guess what....... IT IS RAINING FOR A CHANGE  !!!!!!!!!
Noontime on Friday  Dec 21st.  We had 1.3 inches last Fri-Sun and then got 3 sunny days but cool.  Had the funeral for Matt on Monday,  and it was nice weather, I think I posted a bit on that. 
Then it started getting hazy cloudy yesterday.  Clouds then light rain after noon time.  Then, it started to rain harder and continued all night.  It rained a little this morning, sun peaked out for about 15 minutes, then turned dark and poured down so hard and the drops were so big it sounded like hail on the windows and roof.  Lasted about 15-20 minutes, now has stopped.  But the radar shows we will be getting it off and on most of the day.  The worst is staying to the west. WVA is getting alot more than we are and I see where it must be getting colder in spots as there is now "blue" in the radar so that means snow.  We are not supposed to get that.....but who knows.
Talked to the farmer I tested yesterday afternoon.  They have had some flooding and they closed the road near his house.  It has a "low water" concrete bridge that has culverts that run under it.  The water has to get up at least 3 ft to run over the concrete....
The water here is running down the fields in sheets.  Guess it is better than 2 ft of snow.... although the snow would be better for the ground as it would melt a whole lot slower.  

Going up the hill to the pasture in the 4wd ranger, then going to switch trucks,  go to town and do some groc shopping and errands.  
Supposed to clear out and be sunny for 4 plus days...Maybe it will dry out some before the next "weather event" ...looks like next Thurs....

Changed the name to Farmerjan's journal, so that I don't keep cluttering up everyone elses' with all my life's difficulties.


----------



## greybeard

I wonder how Secuono's doing? This was him from a few years back:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/2018-waiting-on-lambs-♡.36600/page-31#post-556655


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We've had some crazy weather. Yesterday we torrential rain- but the temps were in the 60's and the wind was crazy (45+ MPH gusts).
Today we have had heavy rain on and off, with thunder and lightning. We even had HAIL 
The first day of winter, and we have thunderstoms. Crazy. It was 64 degrees a few hours ago.


----------



## farmerjan

We had thunder today too, and a couple of real quick, short, but LOUD downpours.  I looked quick when I went out to get in the 4x4 ranger, over 2 " in the rain gauge, but I didn't dump it.  I will check it in the morning and dump it.  Imagine we had 2 1/2 inches.  Was still some spotty showers/drizzle at about 7:30.   Looks like we are on the edge of the system, mostly staying west, and turning into some snow/flurries for far SW Va and WVA.  There was water everywhere.  Most all the calves were in the barn, they can come in through the creep gate.  Don't blame them, I wouldn't want to be out in the pouring rain either.  Fed and put a sq bale in the hay feeder.  The cows have eaten the rolls but it will be tomorrow before Michael can get into the field to take them more.  They won't starve and the calves will probably clean up the hay inside so that is good.  Got 2 that are coughing.... DAM#  this wet rainy weather.  
Looked on the one website for the station north of us.  Avg YTD  rainfall is 36.5  inches.  They have recorded a little over 62 inches...... that's not counting todays'.  I will have to go through my little calendar where I record the weather, and see what I come up with for rainfall here.  And there is a good chance for rain again next Thursday/Friday.  Maybe the 4-5 days inbetween will help to dry it out some.  Supposed to get 30 + mph gusty wind tonight.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have had so much that I am so glad that I made lanes on the outside of all of my fences.  Just hauling hay and feed to the far pastures has made a muddy mess.


----------



## Rammy

I know what you mean about the muddy mess. Thankfully now, the cows have thier round bale so I dont have to get them hay, but I still had to go to the barn to get feed for the chickens and it was awful how bad the mud is.
I didnt eve go out there last night because it was pouring down the rain when I got home. I had made sure everyone was well stocked on water for the cows and chicken feed for the chickens the night before. I also had multiple buckets under the overhang to catch water so the cows and chickens had extra.
Now its just going to be cold. Just cant win.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday 12-24.  We wound up having between 3-4 inches of rain over the period of last Thursday-Sat.  All according to where you were.  I had 3 here in one gauge, the next door neighbor had right at 4.  Crazy. My son worked Friday and most of Sat doing ditching and down trees and stuff.  Got called out twice Friday night.  We went to a friends over 2 hours away for a Christmas get together on Sat eve and he was beat. 
Today is part sunny but windy, chilly temps. 38 at present and not supposed to get up much more than mid 40's.   Got a sick calf, treating him for pnuemonia type stuff, snotty nose and all. It's been one after another.  Never had so many sick/coughing/snotty noses on animals.  This has been a bad year.  Difficult when they are out on pasture to see them all, when they have 20-40 acres to roam over.  Been very discouraging. 

Hope everyone has a nice day and a nice Christmas.


----------



## Latestarter

Hated to like that post Jan. Hope things dry out for you soon and get better all around. Hope you're able to have a merry Christmas and enjoy at least one day.


----------



## Southern by choice

farmerjan said:


> Monday 12-24.  We wound up having between 3-4 inches of rain over the period of last Thursday-Sat.  All according to where you were.  I had 3 here in one gauge, the next door neighbor had right at 4.  Crazy. My son worked Friday and most of Sat doing ditching and down trees and stuff.  Got called out twice Friday night.  We went to a friends over 2 hours away for a Christmas get together on Sat eve and he was beat.
> Today is part sunny but windy, chilly temps. 38 at present and not supposed to get up much more than mid 40's.   Got a sick calf, treating him for pnuemonia type stuff, snotty nose and all. It's been one after another.  Never had so many sick/coughing/snotty noses on animals.  This has been a bad year.  Difficult when they are out on pasture to see them all, when they have 20-40 acres to roam over.  Been very discouraging.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice day and a nice Christmas.



   Mentally I am just drained from the weather/mud. So stressed.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I hope everyone survived the holidays and enjoyed good company and good food.  Except @greybeard , of course he had to be in the middle of a TEXAS SIZED incident...... not the best of company in the long haul..... but hopefully that is going to resolve it's self with help from the appropriate authorities.
It was cloudy and grey and breezy all day yesterday, rather dismal looking but no precip.  That is about to change, again thanks to the TEXAS contingent on here.  They are calling for mostly sun today, changing to cloudy tomorrow with a significant amount of rain for late Thursday and Friday.  I just heard the radio say 1-3 INCHES......compliments of a system that is heading this way from the Texas area that should be getting precip today....  We appreciate the "largess" of all the Texas members.... how about you just keep it this time?  We really don't mind. 

Had a nice "Italian themed" dinner with friends yesterday.  We sat around and talked about the state of farming.  I do not watch TV but he was talking about different things on RFD and seeing how bad the dairy industry is suffering, as well as the problems we are seeing here in the beef industry. It really is getting depressing.  All I can say is how thankful I hit 65 right now and going on to Medicare and starting to collect SS after the first of the year.  My income has dropped by about half in the last 3-4 months and if I wasn't going to be able to start getting SS I would be looking for some kind of job and at this age, that just isn't very feasible with my ankle and joint issues.  I had hoped to be able to squirrel away most of the SS for a bit but will have to take a little of it towards seasonal things like the fuel oil this winter, if I need to.  I don't want to start pulling anything out of my small retirement 401 at this time.   It won't be alot monthly, but I am leaving that for as long as I can.  I had counted on my cattle sales to help with the transition and it may get better a little further along in the spring.  Luckily, I do not require alot of "stuff".  Don't have the food from the garden I usually do, but am trying to empty out the freezers so that next year I will be able to "start over" with some extra space. There's still quite a bit in there to work on. 

Has anyone ever used/bought a "freeze dryer" ??? I have been doing alot of reading, and wonder if they are as good as they say.  I am really thinking about one, as I am very concerned about the future and the idea of a possible recession or even getting into a depression in the future.  I am not such a pessimistic person, but tend to want to be "more prepared" rather than not.  Yes, canning is great and drying food is good.  The freezer is a life saver but I worry about what if the electricity goes off in the summer like we had several years ago with the "derrachio" that caused us to lose power for 5 days right before July 4th with 90+ degree days.  We had a generator that my son and I switched back and forth between us.  I won't do anything "big" here at a rented house, but still wonder if something like the freeze drier wouldn't be a better way to preserve some food for long term storage.  Also, what if gas/diesel was to be in short supply and we couldn't run the generator?  

It's 25* out and supposed to be sunny and get up to the low 50's.  Then the rain.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, you are getting more rain!   Me, too.   Looks like you are going to get hammered Fri thru "maybe" Mon.  

Freeze dryers are expensive!   $3K =/-  That's out of my thoughts.     Would be great to have a "community kitchen" with that, canning facilities, etc. to "share".   I'd pay a fee for that!   I have a dehydrator that provides good results  (Habitat for $8) Two canners. Yeah, freezer has that electric need.   So far, my generator has worked and gas has been available.   In 20 years here I've only had more than 3 days outage one time.   Small generator then, shared it with my 2 kids but, we managed.  One I have now will run my whole house -- if careful with the 240 items -- but HEAVY!!! to move.   I have a device at meter to plug in there.   Daughter needs to buy a small one.

Like you, I don't need/buy a lot.   I'm stocked for winter and "HOPE" we can all have a decent garden in 2019.   I need to re stock the canned items.  Freezer will get some meats.   Shame we don't live closer as there are many things we could "share".  Not a lot of people in my area who really want the work side of farming/homesteading -- only the results.   

I started my SS at 62, never any remorse.   Medicare began at 65 & I think they need to do the Allstate thing -- no accidents and reduce the copay when you do use it     But, it's all good.  Believe I will go get a physical in 2019.  I've paid for 8 years & never used it.   Since an annual physical is "free"  I feel like I want something out of the premiums paid   Now I need to find a doctor  --  don't have one.


----------



## Mike CHS

It seems you are getting your entire annual rainfall in a few months.

I thought about getting a freeze dryer when I lived in Florida because we had several 30+ days without power after major storms. Not long after the last storm in 2005, I got an offer to work in South Carolina and didn't need much convincing.   I was rural and at the edge of the grid so our place didn't get a lot of priority so I kept a LOT of fuel on hand.
We are starting to consider getting one again not only for our food storage but as we get more and more into the Farmers Market sales that is another thing that would help add product that not many carry.  We could buy in bulk from the auction here and sell at market.  We are even considering doing some custom processing for others for a fee but not sure if that would be worth the trouble.


----------



## greybeard

It going to get ugly, for lots of people and places........a Pacific system will redevelop over the middle of the country, drag Gulf moisture up into the heartland, and the proceed to carry it to the Eastern Seaboard.
https://abcnews.go.com/US/major-storm-deliver-heavy-rain-snow-end-holiday/story?id=60015555
Graphics courtesy BC News and Weather Chan







(Wife & I will be watching to see what this system does in Mentone /Loving County Texas...no doubt, going to get windy..)


----------



## Mike CHS

Son in Law and family is coming to visit this week and your weather map made me volunteer him to help me handle sheep this week.


----------



## Baymule

I guess the first question to ask is, Do you even like freeze dried food or have you ever had any?


----------



## farmerjan

No, I haven't had much in the way of "freeze dried food".  That is why I am asking for any and all opinions.  I like the LOOOOONG  storage life and that they advertise that the food will taste just like fresh when reconstituted.  Even with a freezer, there is a "shelf life" of a few years if the stuff is vacuum packed.  And again, the possibility of the electric going off.....  so I was just wondering.  I would really like to try some stuff from one.  I know they are in the 3K range, have priced them several times over the years.  I do jerky in the dehydrator, but am not very fond of dehydrated vegs.  I do like some fruits done that way.  
The weather is looking pretty crappy.  I can imagine the members in Tx are getting hammered now.  Ours is supposed to come in late Thurs aft/eve.


----------



## Baymule

Thunder is booming, rain is coming in spells. Trip the GP is safe from the Thunder Monsters in the living room with us. Supposed to be a band of bad weather coming in around midnight or so. 

Go buy some freeze dried food and try it. On the Sufficient Self site there is a thread on freeze drying.

https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/the-freeze-drying-thread.15394/


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> I like the LOOOOONG storage life and that they advertise that the food will taste just like fresh when reconstituted.


It's 'close' but not exactly 'like fresh'. 
Freeze dried and 'flash frozen' btw, aren't always the same thing.


----------



## Latestarter

Was going to suggest what Bay already did. You can buy freeze dried pre-packaged food over the internet and try out a selection of different things. Many "survival places" sell freeze dried meals... You could do the same thing and make the meals and freeze dry them for later use.


----------



## farmerjan

Hi everyone.  Guess what ????  IT IS RAINING FOR A CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!   

Oh, how I  wish it would stop for about a month.  NO I don't want a drought..... just a month long break in the rain.

The storm that went through Texas and all across the other states from the west to us here are probably wishing for a break too.  Have never seen so much water in nearly 40 years in Va, so much consistently rainy weather.  If it is like this in England and Ireland and such, thank goodness I did not wind up there with a different set of parents as I would probably be totally unhinged by now.  
It started sprinkling about 4-5 and did a little until after 9 then settled in and has been a steady constant rain.  Not pouring, just steady WET!!! 

We finally got that other hay up yesterday that we had cut before the snow.  Had gotten up about 2/3 of the field that was ready, but my son had cut the rest 2 days later than the first,  because it was supposed to be sunny.  Needless to say, we did get up all the dry, in the barn on Sat before the snow on Sunday Dec. 9th, and did good .  This all got nearly a foot of snow, then 3 inches of rain,  but it was surprisingly not bad.  Put some out for the cows yesterday, there are a few wet spots so we will feed it out first, and they are tearing into the rolls.  Had to get it off the field, and since it stayed in windrows from cutting, there was a surprising amount of decent color to it.  So at least everything that was down is now up.  Made about 100 small sq bales and 10 4x5 rolls.  Quality won't be great, but it was already "cured on the stem"  so not as bad as if it had been "grass green", because it didn't have the moisture in the blades. Didn't get slimy which was what I was afraid of.   Still beats snowballs...

Had to meet the vet at 7:30 this morning on his way to the office, no sense in me driving that far when he lives half way there.  Got a bottle of Baytril for these calves that are showing the signs of pneumonia and snotty noses.  Hoping that switching anti-biotics might finally hit it and help them to get over it.  Locked a cow and 250 lb calf in the barn last night that has a snotty nose, cough and real lethargic.  Gave him some stuff I had, then talked to the vet and we decided to switch to this.  I will go up in a bit and do him with this.  The rain is supposed to clear off later this afternoon, and it is a little bit warmer.  So I will treat him and turn them out if it clears off.  Supposed to be sunny tomorrow, but then we might get some rain FOR A CHANGE on Sun/Mon/Tues....  Can I go hide somewhere?


----------



## greybeard

Jan, the next system is due thru here tomorrow. Should be right in your lap early next week. From what I've seen, anywhere North of the Red River's latitude, it's going to be a snow maker.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> get some rain FOR A CHANGE on Sun/Mon/Tues.... Can I go hide somewhere?




Don't come this way -- we are getting it, too!    The downpours leaving you are coming this way --- we got the ones from NC & south that came thru last night.   Right now, a sprinkly break, waiting for those that left you to arrive & get on out of here!

I agree -- wettest I can remember, consistently, for years.  And this Spring wasn't much better -- super wet then, too. 

Hope your cow & calves get better.   The temps up & down aren't helping any of this.   27 yesterday @6AM & 64 this morning   I'm sue you all have the roller coaster going on there as well.

Do you have any livestock at the house area where you live, or all they all off site?    Probably off site -- why would it be easy


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> it's going to be a snow maker.



  I want sunshine!!   Nothing wet!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It has been absolutely pouring here today.
It is horrible.


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Don't come this way -- we are getting it, too!    The downpours leaving you are coming this way --- we got the ones from NC & south that came thru last night.   Right now, a sprinkly break, waiting for those that left you to arrive & get on out of here!
> 
> I agree -- wettest I can remember, consistently, for years.  And this Spring wasn't much better -- super wet then, too.
> 
> Hope your cow & calves get better.   The temps up & down aren't helping any of this.   27 yesterday @6AM & 64 this morning   I'm sue you all have the roller coaster going on there as well.
> 
> Do you have any livestock at the house area where you live, or all they all off site?    Probably off site -- why would it be easy



Yep, make it easy.... all off site.   One calf is in the pasture next door, but no handling facilities.  Got it caught up the other day and gave a shot.  It was laying next to the cow in the sun on Wed and looked okay so I left it alone.  I am not sure she has much milk this time around.  Have had a couple not come in with the production they really ought to.  The one locked in w/ the cow is about 5 miles away.  That is where all my nurse cows are and such. No electricity, so have to do stuff in the daylight or by 12 v attached to car battery. 
It was 26 yesterday, only 41 this morning and still only 47 now.  Not gonna get much warmer I don't think.  Rain has let up some, hoping it will stop soon.  Gotta take the 4wd ranger up there, will never get around in the 2wd.  
Lord love a duck.... it's been something.


----------



## Mike CHS

I guess what you folks are getting is what came through here yesterday and we had almost 3 1/2".


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Mike CHS , we are getting what you got first.  Not wishing anything bad on you..... but I am glad it left all that with you because it still left me another 1.4 " last night and today.  There is water just sitting in "ponds" in low depressions in fields, that there was never any water before.  The ground is just saturated beyond anything I have ever seen.  It finally was moving out, we could see the edge to the west this evening and blue skies and red at the sunset.  Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and in the 50's... I wouldn't mind some wind at this point to just get the surface a little dry.

The calf in with the cow looked a little better, so I opted to leave them in this evening.  Since I had given him shots yesterday, I will wait for the morning, give him a shot of the Baytril, and then turn them out.  Got another one in with a little cough, and saw 2 more that were coughing a bit.  Will try to get the other 2 in but it might take a day or two to get them all in where I want.  At least this one had perkier looking eyes tonight and was up and in the feeder with his mother.  I will do the one I got in with him and let them both out in the morning. Then will take a ride up through the pasture next to me to see if I can see the one I treated the other day and it's momma.   Only got up to 49 today, and the ground is so wet I figured one more night in wouldn't hurt.  She wants out but she got some grain tonight and has hay so they will be fine til tomorrow. 
The forecast is calling for more to come in, p cloudy on Sun, then clouds and rain through tues...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Raining in florida


----------



## Latestarter

My rain gauge can NOT be trusted. It tried to tell me I got 1.25" of rain. I got THREE TIMES that! I had a river running down through the carport and another 3' away running down the back pathway. Streams across the pastures which is normal with heavy rain, but the creek was up out of its banks. And it poured here for hours straight, with thunder and lightning to keep things interesting. Supposed to be getting more off & on showers and T storms starting tomorrow for 3 days.


----------



## Rammy

It could be worse. It could be snow.


----------



## greybeard

What I get, ya'll are gonna get as it moves E-NE. Beginning Sat Night-Sunday morning. Same old thing that's been happening...system moves East, sucks up Gulf moisture into North Texas, Okla, and Arkansas, the system moves on E and NE and carries the Gulf Moisture with it.
You're welcome.


----------



## Baymule

We got 3 1/2 inches Wednesday night. Sunny yesterday and today, but the rain is coming back. Farmerjan I am sorry that you are having such a hard time with the bad weather.


----------



## farmerjan

YAY  The sun is out !!!!!!!!
Could you tell I am Excited?
Already 50  at 9 AM. WOW


----------



## Baymule

I hope you get a few days reprieve from all the rain.


----------



## greybeard

The river just last night fully receded back into it's banks.barely. It has begun to rain now.....again.


----------



## farmerjan

@greybeard ;  I can feel for you.  I remember the pictures from the horrible flood not so very long ago. This kind of crazy weather has been very trying, for so many areas of the country.  It was an absolutely gorgeous day yesterday considering it was late Dec., and after all the cold wet stuff.  I got the 2 calves treated and everyone back out loose.  They both looked better, just from being in the dry surely helped.  But having perky ears and NOT wanting to be caught in the chute for shots was a good sign.  Today is partly cloudy although they say we will see more intermittent sun this afternoon.  Unfortunately we will have rain/showers coming back in for tonight and tomorrow.  Hopefully less than a 1/2 inch.
Sun is trying to come out some now. Yesterday it got up in the low 60's but today is maybe going to hit 50 or so.  Any day with NO RAIN is a good one right now.  We are supposed to get some again mid week, can't do much about it.  Can't get the trailer up to the barn to get a couple of cows out that I want moved though.  Too muddy and don't need to get it stuck and tear up the ground.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve;  well, we had 2 days of sun, mostly sun on Sunday.... got a few things done but it is like walking across a field that has just been flood irrigated.... water every where.  Still, the sun really helped bolster spirits.  
Naturally, it started raining last night and rained some this morning, then just cloudy chilly, damp, with some more for this evening before it finally moves out.    Then maybe sun again for Tues into Wed?????  Can only hope.  Then rain again closer to the weekend.  Supposed to test one of my big herds Thurs eve/Fri morn....  I like this not working stuff,   ,but need to get back to doing something  for some income for awhile. 
We are looking at how we are going to try to get some cattle out of one place.    The calves need to be weaned, the cows need to be preg checked as they will be due to start again in March.... and we don't know how we are going to get up near the catch pen... 
Did I ever say how much I love farming????


----------



## Mike CHS

I need to view you "how to catch a calf' video.    I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the two I have at some point.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mike CHS .  Easiest way is to start about 2-3 weeks before you are planning to catch them up.  Erect a pen of some sort, 4 10ft gates  anything,  to make a square, something like that.  and start feeding them some grain in a couple of flat pans inside it.  Once they see that you are feeding them, they will come and once they get a few days of getting used to it, with the gate (one side) left open, then you can shut it.  Then open it up and let them out.   It is all about routine and familiarity.  " Hey, it's no big deal, he's putting our feed in there, tastes the same, he hasn't done anything to make us scared" .... Do it the same and it usually works if it is the same time.  So, say you are going to ship them Feb 1st.  You will get them into the pasture/field where you will be loading them from no later than Jan 15.  start feeding them/calling them to the same spot and giving them a "reward" for coming to you in the form of grain.   I think you do these same basic things for your sheep.  Cattle are no different except the pen needs to be a little higher so them can't go over it.  
We can drive the truck into the field at our pastures and they come looking for their handout.  If there is enough room in our catch pens the calves will usually come right in with the cows .... because mom did it it must be okay.... No rodeos, or upsets for the most part.  We always have one or two that doesn't like to come in, but you are only dealing with 2 head.  get them used to you feeding them and they will come right in.  Make sure you keep the routine the same.  Little things, like another person standing near, will immediately make them think, OMG what is going on, something is gonna happen....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, with all the difficulties that many are having with their weather....I sure hate to report that it was 84 and sunny today and the next 3 days are going to be in the 80s for highs and 60s for lows.....I know, so I'll save ya the trouble....


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> @Mike CHS .  Make sure you keep the routine the same.  Little things, like another person standing near, will immediately make them think, OMG what is going on, something is gonna happen....



So far I'm seeing working with them is just like with the sheep - just a bigger version of critter.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> So far I'm seeing working with them is just like with the sheep - just a bigger version of critter.


Basically, yes.  They are bigger, have a few different idiosyncrasies, but they will respond to routine and such, just as your sheep.  They like sameness, they like to eat,  but will want to feel "not threatened".   We could go the route of "rounding up" our cattle with 4 wheelers and such, and have had to take it out to get the stubborn one or two to get in the pen, or through a gate,  but as a whole, I have taught my son that you don't want to "go get them"  you want them to "get themselves"  TO  you.  Back nearly 40 years ago,  when I first moved to Va.,  I was considered to be that "crazy Yankee woman" with all these weird ideas:  you didn't need to feed "therapeutic" doses of antibiotics to keep the animals healthy...(which was routinely added to feed as per  nutritional experts at land grant college studies etc.)  you fed good feed and only treated them when they got sick.  You didn't "chase" your animals, you made them come to you. You didn't need to "hog tie" them to work with them, you gained their trust.  Yes, you have to be firm, and occasionally you have to get a little "rough" to teach an animal it's place.... but quiet and calm is a whole lot easier on everyone. 

I used to have hogs, kept about 10-15 brood sows and had pigs all the time.....tried to have 3-4 farrow at the same time so had pigs to sell on a regular basis about every 2 months.  I had an old '53 dodge 2 ton truck, flat bed with sides, that I backed up to the loading chute.  About a week before it was time to take the feeders to the monthly sale, I would sprinkle feed along the ramp, up the chute into the truck.  Within 2-3 days, had the whole kit and kaboodle running up the chute onto the truck wanting to get fed. Pigs could get under the "fence boards" but sows couldn't.  When I would go to the sale, usually had 10-30 pigs at a time, the "guys" there would ask what time I started catching pigs to get them all loaded.  I'd just say, "oh a little while ago".... because the first time I told them about an hour before I got there, one said I must've had alot of help because a little ole girl like me couldn't catch all those pigs by myself.  It made me mad as I tried to tell him how I did it and he said I was having pipe dreams.... so I just gave up and left it.  Some time later, one of them had come by on pig sale day,  on the "excuse" that he was just coming from so & so's and thought he'd give me a little help if I needed it.... and as he drove in and parked, I was just in the process of getting them to walk ( they would run up it by then) the ramp up into the truck....I laughed at the expression on his face as I calmly closed the back gate, came around and said hi, what's up.  He told me straight the reason he had stopped and if he hadn't seen it he never would have believed it.  I hadn't one single smelly piece of pig  manure on me but my boots, was ready to change shoes and drive to town.  Then they called me the magic pig lady....
I miss my pigs..... to be able to go back and relive those years when my joints weren't hurting and I enjoyed farming more.....maybe in the next place, i might have a couple again.
Moral of the story, get them to do what you want, by teaching them you are not the bad guy, that when they do what you want they get a reward.... food is the magic ticket..... and yes, I felt a little sad that they were "tricked" into it, but it was a business, and they got a good life while they were at my place. Besides, pigs definitely don't do alot of thinking except with their stomach in mind... some have great personalities, but they are after all, there for a purpose.  And their life at my place out in the air and sunshine, the mud hole, and all that,  is a far sight happier than in a confinement operation.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I like this not working stuff,  ,but need to get back to doing something for some income for awhile.



YEP -- that's for sure.  It's what also keeps us working.  

Calm & routine, best for all animals.   Last big old Boer buck I sold was like your pigs.  He was born at the farm &  always handled by me.   When man came to look, was impressed & bought.  This was a huge, fullblood buck.   We agreed on pickup time.   He came with a big livestock truck.   I told him to drive to field, he did.  As I opened the gate he said, are there more people here to help?  I said don't you have a ramp? Well, yes, I do.   So, let it down.    Then, I called the buck by name -- he quickly came.  I took his collar and we walked up the ramp. Told the guy to shut his gaping mouth and the raise the ramp.    Said he couldn't even dream of doing that with any of his bucks.   Told him that was his problem, now ONE could be handled.

It's ROUTINE, discipline & trust that is built.   Maybe women are more inclined to work this way, after raising children


----------



## Devonviolet

Intereesting . . . I was recently wondering if you had a journal, Jan.  I have seen you posting on other journals, but didn’t rememmber seeing a journal.  When I saw this on Recent Posts, I just had to take a read. 

I can certainly sympathize with your weather woes. We are uber tired of overcast and mud!  We have a rain gauge out in the middle of the yard, and whenever it rains, I keep track of how much we get. 

One of the reasons we moved to this area of North Texas (wanting to be as close as possible to DD in Dallas), was because the “average” rainfall is 42” versus the 32” in Lake Worth where I lived in the late 70’s and 80’s. Growing a garden was definitely a challange. 

Anyway, in 2015 we got over 60”, and the roads around us were all flooded at the time time. This year hasn’t been quite as bad, but our grand total for 2018 was 58.65”!  If I were to stand in that much water, it would be up to about my chin.  That’s a lot of water!    And to think last Summer, we were in drought condditions, with huge cracks in our dirt!    Kinda like “feast or famine”.

I smiled when I read your brilliant method of getting pigs into the trailer, to take them to market.  I couldn’t help but think of @Baymule, when she takes her pigs to market.  Great minds think alike, right???  

My heart goes out to you and your son, with all the aggrevation you have had this year. Here’s hoping y’all have a much better 2019!

Happy New Year!


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Cattle are no different except the pen needs to be a little higher so them can't go over it.


and a little stronger.
A 600 lb calf can turn a square of corral panels into a diamond shape real quick and easy.


----------



## farmerjan

greybeard said:


> and a little stronger.
> A 600 lb calf can turn a square of corral panels into a diamond shape real quick and easy.


Very True.  I guess that I assumed that @Mike CHS  would think about their strength because there are times that a 150-200 lb sheep can quickly move things around!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> Very True.  I guess that I assumed that @Mike CHS  would think about their strength because there are times that a 150-200 lb sheep can quickly move things around!!!!!



They can do a fair amount of damage when they get stressed.  I usually give "moving slow" an all new meaning when I'm working close with them.  Even if they don't get stressed they can do some strange things when startled.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan you are right on about loading the pigs. We loaded Wilbur the 820 pound boar just like that. DH backed up the trailer to get him used to looking at it so it wouldn't be something new and scary. I skipped feeding him, then opened the gate and led him a trail of boiled eggs into the trailer. Wilbur loaded himself!


----------



## greybeard

Cattle are like everything else. Best worked at their rate of speed not ours. 
They have fairly good memories too, and will associate certain setups with unpleasant memories and experiences. Creatures of habit too. Watch where they walk when moving on their own from one place to another. Regardless of how big a pasture is, they will walk in the exact same little 12" wide pathway 90% of the time. From the air, any place with cattle looks like a spindly spider web of sorts, with each path plainly visible.
This one isn't mine,but it clearly shows where the cattle walked, day after day after day. Use their habitual movement lanes to your advantage..place temporary catch pens in the middle or at the terminal of one of their own paths.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey everyone , GUESS WHAT ????   It's 10 pm, do you know where your rain coat is?????


I am about ready to cry, scream, maybe throw a tantrum.......

They said we might get a few showers.... well it has been raining , lightly at first but pretty steady now, since about 3-4 this afternoon.  Not real hard, but it is wet.  I am pretty sure @Mini Horses  is getting more than us.... but , just ,  but......

Maybe some sun tomorrow?  I'm not sure if my eyes can take it.  

I nearly got the 2wd ranger stuck right here at the house.  Kinda flat where I park, and it didn't want to move.  There is a small set of ruts from all the soft wet ground and I was afraid I was going to have to go get the 4wd and pull it out to where the driveway comes in and too bad if the landlord didn't like it.  But I did get it out and have parked at the edge of the driveway that makes the circle to his barn, and enough of a rise that I can easily back it out on the gravel....Got to take the 4wd drive to the barn tomorrow.
BUT, the forecast is saying mostly sun for the next 5 days.  Sure, when I am going to have to be in the barn testing several herds.... Like mini- as soon as it gets nice, I get stuck inside too....
 Well, if it dries it up some I will work around it.  50's - 60's  through Wed then cooling down to 40's / upper 20's for the end of the week.   I'll take it !!!


----------



## Mike CHS

You are getting what we had the last few days.  I have mud like I have never seen it before but fortunately (for a change) I have a lot of rock under several inches of soil that still gives me traction.


----------



## greybeard

RIP MB. Wal and The Dog will be missed.


----------



## Latestarter

?? He died almost 2 years ago...


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> ?? He died almost 2 years ago...


Yes, but I didn't know that until yesterday.

A friend of mine from NZ used to send me his books as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

If this is your new farm journal, then Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!  I will be stalking you -- er, visiting you -- often.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## greybeard

currently under partly cloudy skies.....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I posted a little in the "coffe shop" but here we are shivering in our boots this afternoon.  We had 2 days of sun, then clouds, then a few sprinkles yesterday.  It was up to 60 so not bad weather.  Then it started dropping, and at midnight was 52 and has continued to drop ever since.  It also was cloudy, and has been VERY WINDY all day.  So the wind chill is near to the teens and has dropped to 29 already and tomorrow will struggle to hit 30?   We have seen flurries off and on all day also.  But tomorrow is supposed to be bitter with the wind... and then comes this weekend;   Snow forecast, , which it is January.... okay.... but they said 3-5 and now are up to the 5-10 forecast.. Whoops.... guess it is going to be  a "significant" winter storm now.  Supposed to start Sat mid afternoon.... guess I will be getting everything fed up good that morning so I won't have to go out Sunday. 
We did get the last group of cows and fall calves moved home today.  Got the calves "worked" (bulls banded and all shots) so I will spend some time tomorrow trying to match numbers so they can get moved to winter pastures.  There were about 2/1 bulls to heifers so that was good. We have stockpiled grass at the one pasture, and the other has a little grass, but it is close to home to feed at.
We got another group of cows and spring calves moved last week.  The cows will get preg chkd and the calves pulled off as they should start again in March/April.  Calves will mostly be sold.  May keep a few heifer calves, haven't decided yet.  Will see what prices are doing and if we really like any.  Still have more to get moved here pretty quick... We just can't seem to get caught up this year.


----------



## Latestarter

Dress warm Jan. Hope you're able to get everyone moved to where they need to be for a while, before this storm comes in and sets you back even more. Temp dropped significantly here as well last night and wind picked up. Almost noon and still only 47°.  Still sunny/partly cloudy, but the cloud cover is increasing gradually from the west. All the real moisture seems to still be way down north of San Antonio right now. Just checked the forecast and they've moved the start of rain out till tomorrow.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bundle up and stay warm @farmerjan . I hope they are wrong about the snow forecast.
It's 28 degrees now but it's dropping. Dipping down to the teens tonight then tomorrow the high is going to be only 19. I think I just had the chills writing that!


----------



## Rammy

It may snow here this weekend, but around here its a crap shoot. When we do get anything significant, its bad, and literally shuts down everything. People raid the grocery stores. Half the time, it melts off the same or next day. 
It just makes me shake my head that people think they are going to starve in three days. Not many can drive in it because they arent used to it. Once Tn got a real bad storm and people abandoned thier cars on Briley Pkwy, to name one highway. People would come along and push the cars out of the way because it was a real bad ice storm. Power was out at my house for two weeks.


----------



## farmerjan

@Rammy , the thing that cracks me up, is so many go and empty the grocery shelves like you say. Then, if the power goes out, how are 90% of them going to cook it anyway?  Another reason I want to move into my "own place".  I have an old gas stove/oven.  It doesn't even have pilot lights;  in storage.  I can cook on it even in the worst of weather cuz it needs nothing except to turn on the burner and light it with a match.  And I always kept a couple of 5 gal buckets of water with lids so that I would have water if the power went out.  Oh well.  
The weather forecast went from 3-5 " to now saying anywhere from 4-8 and 5-10.  Starting sometime mid day Sat..  Guess we will get hit.  I am testing this afternoon, then both morning and afternoon milkings on Friday (2 different farms).  It's either feast of famine it seems.  This cold makes me realize how much I am "over it" with all the cold and going out at the horribly early hours all the time.  So many farmers are trying to test this month since they skipped last month it seems.  But the one good thing is, with not all of them testing every month, I can also say NOPE, when the weather is really bad or really cold.  I wanted to get these couple done this week or I wouldn't have considered going out this afternoon or tomorrow.  Next week I have 3, one tenatively scheduled for Monday afternoon.  They have heat in the parlor so not miserable.  The one this afternoon and both tomorrow, don't have heat so it will be "colder than a witches "tit".   Of the other 2 next week, one has heat the other doesn't. 
Oh well,   if I can get through this winter,  I really do think I will not do another winter... just not enjoyable anymore.


----------



## Bruce

That is a lot of snow most anywhere but especially so down in VA.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, I keep stuff on hand for when the power goes out, namely extra batteries, charged up battery back ups, way to cook if need be. Its called being prepared. Not alot of people are and wont be when the SHTF. Lets just say Im well on my way to being comfortably stocked. Have plans to add an outdoor oven so I can cook that way. I have found a few free ads online for free firewood. Might go pick them up if still available.  Just have to stack it behind the house. I have all electric house, which sucks when the power goes out so I cant cook. I have considered getting a propane tank and a stove to replace the electric one, just have to figure out if its worth it since I may end up moving in a few years when or if my parents pass away. They already have gas at their house. A gas line isn't available at my place and no plans for the city to install one.


----------



## Latestarter

Save a few bucks Rammy and buy a simple/basic propane camp stove. It will be more than adequate to cover you for a day or a week or more if you need to use it. Many grills today have a side burner, you can kill 2 birds with one stone... grill the food as it thaws out in your freezer, and heat stuff on the burner (like water for tea). I have an infrared "sear" station (instead of a burner) on my grill but it boils water just fine. I also have a big turkey fryer burner and a 50,000 BTU 2 burner camp stove. I keep several full propane bottles and as they get used, when I get down to one reserve, I get the empties filled.


----------



## Rammy

My Mom bought a campfire stove from Amazon. You can bake in it, too. My neighbir has one of those camp stoves you mentioned. You can use propane or another type fuel if you need to. I think I'll get that.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Just took a look at Lexington, VA forecast:





Hope you and your son can stay warm and dry.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> I have all electric house, which sucks when the power goes out so I cant cook.


Do you have a grill? Even if you get one of those little camp stove and a little propane tank, you could at least cook something small.

We have a turkey fryer burner, so we'd use that when the power goes out (and if we have propane ). If not then we will the grill. We have both propane and charcoal grills.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have a two burner propane Camp Chef stove that we use for all of our canning so we can do it outside.  We didn't have a stove or an oven for the first three years in our house but we had a camp oven that sat over the camp stove for biscuits and that type of thing.  Living in Pensacola made a believer out of me having a stocked pantry.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> Save a few bucks Rammy and buy a simple/basic propane camp stove. It will be more than adequate to cover you for a day or a week or more if you need to use it. Many grills today have a side burner, you can kill 2 birds with one stone... grill the food as it thaws out in your freezer, and heat stuff on the burner (like water for tea). I have an infrared "sear" station (instead of a burner) on my grill but it boils water just fine. I also have a big turkey fryer burner and a 50,000 BTU 2 burner camp stove. I keep several full propane bottles and as they get used, when I get down to one reserve, I get the empties filled.


Guess I should have read all comments first, I just suggested camp stove as well. Great minds think alike!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

After Hurricane Ike when we were without power I used a camp stove for all meals for daaaaaayyyyysss.  It worked great but one of my best gadgets was a French Press for coffee... sooo simple and sooo good!

Before I started using the camp stove one of our most basic hurricane preps was charcoal...lots of charcoal!


Mike CHS said:


> Living in Pensacola made a believer out of me having a stocked pantry.


Living south of Houston has definitely got me on the same brain wave!


----------



## Rammy

I have an outdoor grill for cooking. Bought it just for that reason. Got it from CL for $20.
I thought about the other camp stove just to hsve one inside to use and bake in in case the power went out long term. I have two 20lb bags of charcoal for backup. Just trying to decide what else to get just in case.


----------



## farmerjan

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan,
> 
> Just took a look at Lexington, VA forecast:
> View attachment 56896
> 
> Hope you and your son can stay warm and dry.



Yeah, I saw a weather forecast for Lexington, Va.  That is about 15-20 miles south.  We rely on the WDBJ7 weather forecasts out of Roanoke Va.  They seem to be much more accurate;  maybe because they are "local guys".  The latest pictures they are showing has us "back down to " 4-7"  inches, but if you look there is a pocket of the 6-12 in Rocky Mount area and to the west in WVA and all.  It is always "iffy" and we are at the highest elevation in Rockbridge County.... so it will snow when it might be a "mix" 5  miles away.  I'm a few miles off I-81  exit 205 Raphine, Va.;  just where Augusta and Rockbridge counties meet. 
Oh well, it is January, that is wintertime here....
Gonna see if I can get a couple more pairs matched up so Michael can get them moved out of the barn to the winter pastures.  Have about 8 or 9 pairs matched already.  They were doing good where they came off from, so we'd like to get them moved back to a pasture with grass.... and plenty of cedar trees for protection from the worst of the weather.  They will be better off out away from the barn,  then to be here and stuck eating hay and slopping through the mess if it snows there at the barn.  I will try to spend an hour up there inbetween  the 2 farms I have to test tomorrow.

Which reminds me, time to hit the hay.  Gotta be there at 5:15 a.m.,  but it is only 15-20 minutes away so not bad.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Which reminds me, time to hit the hay. Gotta be there at 5:15 a.m., but it is only 15-20 minutes away so not bad



ANY time I have to leave at 4:45AM  it's bad     We don't jump up and feel ready to run like we did as teens!
You have to be up at least by 4.  

Sleep well.

Yes, I "may" get snow here, not as much as you, I hope


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

As I sit here next to the fire, staying warm while a cold rain falls outside, you have been up since 4, and it is now past 10 where you live.  I sure hope you can get finished and get back home where it is warm and dry!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> ANY time I have to leave at 4:45AM  it's bad     We don't jump up and feel ready to run like we did as teens!
> You have to be up at least by 4.
> 
> Sleep well.
> 
> Yes, I "may" get snow here, not as much as you, I hope



Yep, was up @ 4.  Left at 5 and was in the barn @ 5:20.  Forgot that they don't start 'til 5:30 when I was typing last night.  It was COLD.... no heat in the parlor although he did shut the door between shifts.  But when you have 6 cows on a side (2 sides so 12 in the barn at a time)  and you are constantly putting 6 out and 6 in, it never has a chance to take advantage of the cows body heat.  One farm I would dearly like to give up just because I have to go evening then back in the morning, and the lack of heat, and that I do not like the mexican that milks there.  Many of my farms have mexicans, or spanish speaking  from some country south of here.  And I get along pretty well with most.  But this one just gets on my nerves.  He wouldn't work for me that's for sure.  And I don't think he really means to be aggravating;  he just is very unconcerned for anyone else there and is just a little rough with the cows in my opinion.
By the time we got done, I went to the house to put the milk weights into the computer, had a bit of a snafu so it took longer than normal, went back to get the meters out after the wash cycles had run, got home, packed the samples in the shipping boxes, fed and watered my chickens, got all the stuff ready for this afternoon farm, it was after 12. Son called and needed the fuel cans that were at the last place we had the tractor, so picked them up on my way up the hill.  Dropped the samples at the place where UPS picks up, went to "doug's barn" where we have the last group we hauled home, with the young calves,  dropped off the fuel cans, spent 20 minutes trying to match some pairs, and had to leave for the afternoon farm. 

Got there @ 2:30, set up and were milking by 3pm.  3 1/2 hours later, started the "paperwork", putting stuff in the computer.  Meters were going through the wash cycles there.  There was heat in the parlor....except he didn't shut the doors so it went right out as fast as the heater was running.  Wasting the propane... I would have been pissed if it was my barn.  First time with this milker;  nice enough guy but TALK  TALK  TALK.... til I was ready to scream.  The milkhouse was even colder and it was the only place to set up the computer & printer.  This farm had a bull that was shooting blanks, so no one got bred for a long time.  Then figured it out, got a new bull, so everyone was getting pregnant.  Therefore, they have a bunch of cows dry and going dry, and the first "wave" of cows are coming back in fresh.  Must've had 30 or more calvings to enter, and nearly as many to record dry.  The milker was cleaning the barn, and did offer to help me put the meters in the truck after they were done washing, which was nice.  Then I still had to finish up the "paperwork" and finally left about 8.  I was so cold it took 20 minutes of the heat in the truck on HIGH to get thawed out.
  Got home a bit after 9 and got a shower ate a grilled cheese sandwich and am heading to bed.  I put in my 18 plus hours today.  
My son wants to try to get in a group of cows with ready to wean calves from a pasture we haven't been able to get into til it froze, in the morning. Hopefully before we start to get snow.  Some in this group are tenatively going to be sold next Friday if the weather clears off and there is no threat of weekend snow.  Might have taken a load today, but with the impending snow, not a good idea. Plus we were both too tied up.   The weather does affect the prices, especially with the hauling and maybe having to leave them there for a couple of days "boarding" until there is clear roads.   So I will have to get up by 7, to go help.  I am sleeping SUNDAY and no one is going to stop me!!!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Get some much deserved rest Jan.


----------



## greybeard

I have to 2nd the camp stove over charcoal grill.  Charcoal is great, as long as you don't run out, and obviously, you don't really want to use charcoal inside your home. 
I am not a big fan of propane stoves. They are a 1 trick pony and should you run out of propane, you're done. 
I use an older style 2 burner camp stove, burns coleman fuel/unleaded gasoline and I have had it and used it many years. 
The evening before The Great Flood:



 


Very recently, I also spent a bit of $ and have a little all fuel one burner stove. It will burn anything from unleaded gas/white gas, lpg, alcohol, diesel, jp5, and probably a few more. 
Optimus Polaris is the name of it.
Other than that, I keep a couple cases of MREs and plenty of canned goods.

(If I could find one that was affordable, I would buy a British Army Cooker #12.)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Looks like trouble is headed your way:




Please stay warm.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I use an older style 2 burner camp stove, burns coleman fuel/unleaded gasoline and I have had it and used it many years.


I have the same stove. I think it is the one we used when we went camping when I was a kid. White gas yes, not sure if it can use gasoline. Last used 20 years ago during the ice storm. Power was out for days. We were lucky, our outage was sporadic. On often enough to keep the house from freezing. I had to put something on the leather plunger part, it was pretty dry, don't recall what I used.

The propane kitchen stove in this house doesn't use any electricity, built in 1931. No problem cooking other than not wanting to open the refrigerator when there is no power. Can still heat up canned goods though.


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  YEP we are in for something... It has been flurrying since about 12-1 pm.  Then had a good little bit and the ground was white.  Then let up but is supposed to get real serious here this evening.
  We didn't get started quite as early this morning, but had the cows and calves in by 8:30.  Made 4 trips with the truck/trailer to get them all back to the "main farm".  Then moved 17 cow calf pairs; that we had moved home on Wednesday,  that are just little calves born this fall, that we worked through the chute and banded the bulls and gave everyone blackleg shots;  to the winter pasture.

   I went and did the feeding that I had to at the pasture where my nurse cows are, and got them all situated for the storm...  I do not have to go out to do anything except my chickens here at the house tomorrow. 
Michael got all the pastures fed extra rolls of hay except one place he was going to after I left, and was going to feed at least 4-6 rolls there so they would be okay for a couple of days.  There are about 35 head there.  They will be coming back to the "main farm" after we get these latest ones preg checked,  and calves that will be sold or weaned to keep. They also need to be preg checked and calves weaned.    All these preg cows will go out in the back part of this farm where we haven't had anything all summer and they will be able to graze the stockpiled grass, as well as be fed hay as needed.  They will start calving in March/April  this spring. But they will be right here, which will make things alot easier. Can always use the 4wd tractor if the ground gets muddy or too much snow.  And not have to travel all over in the winter weather.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we got "something".  About 4-5 inches of snow, with some rain/freezing stuff mixed in.  It is up to 36 but still cloudy.  They just got my road plowed this morning at about 9-10 a.m.  Don't matter to me, I'm staying home today.  It will be a muddy mess if the temps go up to the upper 30's and low 40's as it will quickly melt.    Oh well...such is life.

Haven't talked to my son, I imagine he is home sleeping after working 8pm-8am..  I know he didn't get but 2-3 hours to sleep before he had to go in.  They will probably work again tonight, as the roads will surely refreeze.  But he had said he planned to get that last place fed to last for 2-3 days so he could just go home and sleep today. 
It's January, it's winter, it's pretty, and I am glad that the days are already getting longer.... if we can just through that d#@%$d ground hog in Feb......

If it does clear off some the next 2-3 days, we are going to tenatively ship a load of calves on Friday.  Forecast looks like some showers next Sat or so but no snow.  At least where they are we can get them in the barn and loaded without worrying about getting the truck/trailer stuck.


----------



## farmerjan

Also, just wanted to clarify, mostly to @Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  Lexington Va is much closer to us than Roanoke, Va.   But the weather channel reports for Lexington are often less accurate than the actual Roanoke WDBJ7  forecast.   If you put in Raphine, Va 24472, that is about 5 miles from me and right at the exit 205 off i-81.  Still sometimes the forecasts out of Roanoke seem to hit more on actual.  But this time, we were actually more like what the Harrisonburg, Va channel 3 was saying.  Crazy that we are so right in the middle and sometimes one is more right then the next time the other is.....


----------



## Mini Horses

So far I have only rain -- plenty of it!!!  Mostly last night.  I awoke to huge, deep puddles in every shallow there was. And a lot of cold wind.  Wasn't freezing temps, thankfully.  So full troughs are open.     Like you, I double hayed so there was no rush this morning and prepped for more than rain.  

Stay in.  Stay warm.  Relax.   I'm cooking a nice pot of roast beef & veggies.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds tasty!


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Also, just wanted to clarify, mostly to @Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  Lexington Va is much closer to us than Roanoke, Va.   But the weather channel reports for Lexington are often less accurate than the actual Roanoke WDBJ7  forecast.   If you put in Raphine, Va 24472, that is about 5 miles from me and right at the exit 205 off i-81.  Still sometimes the forecasts out of Roanoke seem to hit more on actual.  But this time, we were actually more like what the Harrisonburg, Va channel 3 was saying.  Crazy that we are so right in the middle and sometimes one is more right then the next time the other is.....



That's interesting.. Are there geographical differences in the terrain that may explain why your locality is different weather wise from what one forecaster says it should be?


----------



## farmerjan

greybeard said:


> That's interesting.. Are there geographical differences in the terrain that may explain why your locality is different weather wise from what one forecaster says it should be?


@greybeard ;  the only geographical differences that I know is that we are at about the highest elevation here in Rockbridge county so that may account for some of it.. Roanoke has some pretty hilly/high elevations too... but mostly I think it is that the "weather" channel just doesn't get done by locals that have "lived it" as the ones at that particular TV station.  Plus, we are in a bit of a "valley" where the moisture will often go right around up one side of the ridge, or the other.  We are about 5-6 miles from the Blue Ridge parkway, and the storms will often follow that ridge and we will get less rain during the summer, but in the winter we seem to get as much or more here.  It is just weird... I am about 10 miles from the parkway;  on the west side of I-81 and I actually live "down the hill "  from my son who is right at the top of the ridge 5 miles from the parkway and only a  mile from the interstate.  He is usually 5-10 degrees colder than me and often gets more wind and snow.  The snow drifts quite a bit on his road, and the road down the hill to me.  
Since we are in the "fringe area" of both the Roanoke and Harrisonburg areas, about in the middle, it seems that the forecasts are more geared to their more immediate areas.  Lexington has too many "left wing nutcases"  so all that hot air BS must change the weather there...LOL

Just as an aside, do you all remember the incident with the Red Hen restaurant, in Lexington, when they refused to serve Sara Saunders and her husband and their friends?  All because the staff did not like that they were "representatives" of the "current" presidential administration?  That happened in Lexington, Va.  The staff, made up of several people of "alternative lifestyles"  like LBGYT or what ever group they are? ;  said they were uncomfortable because of the current administrations policies....  Ought to have had their a$$e$ whooped.  It has hurt the restaurants' business terribly,  and I for one am glad.  If they had gone in there spouting stuff it would have been one thing, they had just gone in for dinner,  and a private dinner party should be able to talk amongst themselves about whatever they want.  That is just as prejudicial as the ones feeling they were being judged.


----------



## Baymule

Weather here just showed us to be in the 20's for the weekend. I know you deal with much worse weather, but for this Southern Magnolia, That is freakin cold!

I hope the weather breaks for you and warms up.


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> Forecast looks like some showers next Sat or so but no snow


Snow in the forecast starting Thursday night into Friday, less then an inch. Then snow again Friday, little accumulation. Potential winter storm Saturday night into Sunday. We'll see.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @RollingAcres,  I hope you and your family (and Mr. @Bruce and Miss @farmerjan) can stay warm.  Brrrrr.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Morning, .....weather in our part of Florida is on the cooler side for a few days also....but to you folks getting the real cold stay warm...


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like there will be some nasty stuff coming.  California is getting hit with the rain, and some potential serious snow in the Sierra Nevadas.  Mudslides in Ca and road closures and all that will be working it's way east.  Northern states will be getting some real ARTIC air and potential for some serious snow up in New England.  So the NE members are going to get some serious winter and bitter cold it looks.  We are in the fringe area here.  We get some of the colder stuff due to the mountains.  We won't be shipping any cattle again this Friday due to the forecast.  Have someone interested in 10-15 heifers, hope they come look at and decide to take them.  Will still have 20+ to sell after that.  But trying to get ready for this next cold blast.  Testing Wed morning and Thursday afternoon and then home to stay for a few days again.  Next week is iffy now, with the forecast.  The farmers have enough to do when fighting the cold and snow, and I see no reason to add to their aggravation. 
Plus I don't want to be out on the roads when the crews are trying to get them opened and cleared.  I am NOT essential.... and have no intention to wind up in a ditch at best or smashed to bits at worst.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep -- cold is a coming!     Highly probably you will get more snow and they say we are getting a shot at it again.  Suggesting we may actually have some this time.   I lucked out with only rain past weekend.  50 miles out, snow.  100 miles out several inches.

Even TX is getting cold air.   I'm sure they are hoping the moisture isn't included.  

Jan -- do your farms have a required test schedule?   Is this a State dairy requirement thing?   Seems there may be a little flex in there so long as you get "within" the boundaries, which would sure help you with weather, etc.  Of course, they start VERY early at most dairies   I'm sure it was more fun years back.


----------



## Mike CHS

At least when you post things like this those of us in the south gripe a whole lot less.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Bruce

Well then Mike, how about this?



 

Guess I'll wait until 10 or so on Thursday to do the animals. Not like they need anything from me early anyway, I make sure they have plenty of food and water when I close the barn up at night.


----------



## Mike CHS

I would need different kinds of gloves than I wear here.


----------



## Bruce

Me too  I've never found a pair of gloves I can both work in when wearing and have my hands not really cold after a time. Good thing I don't HAVE to work out in the cold that often.


----------



## RollingAcres

Yikes @Bruce !


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  there is no real required schedule anymore.  At one time you had to test a minimum of 10 months of the year.  The registered cattle were required to have a minimum of 10 tests a year to have official records.  Then Holstein assoc allowed the Tri-star program which was 6 tests a year as long as they were 2x ( meaning both a consecutive eve then morning). 
 But several years ago there was some sort of a legal challenge (not here in Va) about requiring a certain number of tests if not registered, and some other issues.  So we (DHIA) adopted the policy that we are not a "police" organization, so a farmer could test as often or seldom as they wanted.  There are different programs.  Used to be that the only one accepted by any registered organization (cattle)  was the standard 2x so that you got an accurate total amount of milk for a 24 hour period.  With the advent of computers, they started offering different ones, and most do a 1x and alternate from a morning one month to an evening the next month.  The computer can calculate the lbs. of total milk , because we have to record the milking times of the milking BEFORE we come and the one we are there.  
There are "owner sampler" tests where I just drop the stuff off, and the farmer does the milk weights, and sample collecting.  I go back to get my meters if he uses them (some have weigh jars or electronic meters), samples, and put all the information in the computer.  I do not have to be there through the milking.  There are other plans where some do a milk only sample, some do a weight only,  some that accomodate (sp?) the farms that milk 3x a day and I go once to sample and record the milk weight.   Some to where they milk 3x and I take all 3 weights off the computer program on the farm and only take one sample... you have a specific "want" they will accomodate it. 
We are a "service organization" so it is not required.  But most do it because they need to know what their individual cows are doing, and if they have a  scc, (somatic cell count)  problem, they need to know who is causing it.  Then the cow can get cultured and treated, or many just will treat for mastitis.  If they are chronic, then a culture is smart.  Staph can be a chronic one and very little will take care of it if it has been an ongoing problem.  Those cows will show some mastitis one day, then no noticeable stuff, then have flair ups.  With the tightening down of scc from the milk companies that pick up and buy the milk, and premiums being paid for low scc, it is in the farmers best interest to NOT keep problem cows around.

Plus there is the benefit of records for the registered stock.. @Goat Whisperer  and @OneFineAcre  and others who show and milk goats also are covered under the DHIA  organization.  It is a big deal with the goats in states south of here, not any here in my immediate area.  I did test one goat herd for about a year.  She wanted the info for herself, not registered... but they drank raw goat milk.  They got out of the "homesteading" mindset and as the kids got older, and left home, they sold the place and moved.  I don't know if any of the other testers in this area have any goat herds.  Don't think I have heard any talk about goats. 
But when I talk to any of the support staff in Raleigh NC where our records are processed, some of the girls I have come to know after 28 years, will talk about having processed a goat herd in the computer and had to "fix" a problem.... just like when I call them to "fix" a problem with my herds.  Like a fresh date being wrong, or a breeding recorded wrong, or something got miss-typed and they have to go in and change it....
Most of my 1x herds now will test mostly afternoons;  because I have gotten to the point where getting up and going to barns at 2 or 3 am is just getting to be too much for me.  Especially setting up.  And I have several that we will test mornings in the summer when it is hot and it is cooler in the barn @ 4 a.m., and in the winter we do more afternoons so I am not out in 0* temps early.  Most work with me now because they have had some  not very good testers, and as the good ones retire, they don't want to go through 2-3-5 testers til one decides to stay with it.  We have a terrible time finding replacements as, you all know, for a great part, the "younger generation" does not want to get out and "work" for a living if it means crappy hours, or crappy conditions.  And a dairy barn is "crappy" in the literal sense of the word!!
As some have retired, and farmers have retired and sold out, we have absorbed the herds in order to be able to keep our full time status.  Since I turned 65, and am wanting to do something with these joints since Medicare will pick up nearly all the costs, I have been hinting around to all my farmers that the time is coming that they are going to have to have a new tester.  If I do surgery, I will not go back.  I have stuck with it through the prolotherapy and PRP treatments... and would still like to try the stem cell, but it is expensive, and not covered by any insurance or medicare.  So at this point it is looking more like just replacements, and once I start that, I am done in the barns.  I want off the concrete.  The ankle alone I will have 3-6 months recovery from what I have been told.  Then there is the knee, and a shoulder.... I want to be the "BIONIC WOMAN"


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh Jan... with all that you do now, I don't think the bionic woman could handle it...


----------



## Baymule

I can tell you that my husband having knee replacement and shoulder replacement is the greatest thing he has ever done for himself. If both your knees are needing replacement, do both at the same time. Each time "older" people are put under anesthesia, it screws with memory. Not to mention, it gets it done, and you can move on afterwards. I saw several people at the hospital that had both knees done and they were up and walking, just like anyone who had one knee done. 

Get your medicare supplement through AARP, United Healthcare, "traditional" supplement. It may be a bit more expensive, but with these surgeries looming in the future, it will be money well spent. DH had shoulder and knee replacement, a triple bypass and months of therapy, all of which COST US NOTHING OUT OF POCKET.  If we had been paying out of pocket, each therapy session was $400. Twice a week for months and months adds up real quick.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I concur with Miss @Baymule -- if you are going to have one knee replaced, then do both of them at the same time.  That is what my dad did several years ago.  It took awhile to recover, and at first he was sorry he had it done, but he later was glad.  Miss @Baymule's mentioning AARP made me sign up with them starting in January.  While I have yet to undergo major surgery, I am ready should the time come.  Please take care of yourself, Miss @farmerjan -- you are still a relatively young woman with many years left.  We all want those years to be happy ones for you, not bed-ridden ones.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mike CHS

I had my right shoulder done in March of last year.  I'm still not back to where I was before whatever I did messed up my shoulder but the little bit of pain now is nothing compared to pre-surgery.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ;  I talked to our health care lady at work when I was getting into all this medicare stuff.  She has been doing our health ins plans at work for longer than I have been testing there.  Her husband retired and had a knee replacement done and she told me they paid a whopping  $187 total for something the plan that he had, didn't cover.  That was all the out of pocket he paid. Covered all his therapy and all.  So I said to her that I wanted something just like that.  He does take meds for something, maybe high blood pressure?   Anyway,  she told me/guided me to pretty much exactly what he has, with the exception that she said I would be better off with a different "drug plan" since I don't take anything.  The cost is alot cheaper, I will have to pay a little as a co-pay, but when I reach a certain limit that's it.  She said that it would save me all the years I don't have any drug costs... and if I do have to use it, I will pay about 3-350 out of pocket for the year... but that would still be saving me off the cost of the plan.  It costs me about  $15.00 month for the drug plan, and if I had the one he has it is somewhere in the 50-75 month range?  I can't remember exactly... but if I save 40 mo off the cost,  in a 12 month time I would save nearly 480 year and if I don't use it at all, then it adds up.  If I have to use it , then the max I have to pay is like 3-350....I have the paperwork somewhere... but I figure if she has him  on this, she ought to know what she is doing.  Since I don't take anything, and they won't cover the "alternative" treatments I have done and would still like to try, I may as well save money now.  I will look into what you have and see if it will benefit me.  I know you can change every year... and I doubt that I will be doing much before the end of this year anyway.
 I haven't had much trouble with the one knee, so basically it is my left ankle---real bad ; my right knee----pretty bad ;  my left shoulder---getting real bad.  Anything I do will be in late late fall, early winter when we are not very busy on the farm and my son can handle most of the chores. 
Another reason I have decided to hold off breeding my nurse cows until late June/July.  I don't want to have deal with getting them situated with calves this fall and possibly having surgery.... better to be getting over surgery and back to feeling better.... and dealing with calves in the later spring.  I won't be doing any AI this year either.  Not dealing with that situation with the owners son at the pasture where the nurse cows are either. He has backed off of it for now anyway.  But I have made it pretty clear that I am not getting into it and cannot do AI now.... Still want to get them moved elsewhere.  But he does stuff like this.  Gets all gung ho about something then it fizzles out.


----------



## Mini Horses

I can see where I'd quit your job ASAP --    Hate the snow, cold, etc.  Not impressed with 2AM but you get used to it, unless only occasional.  Then a PITA.  Cows & barns, I can deal with.   

My last 2 goats milking were dried off so I wouldn't be out milking Jan/Feb.   I'm hoping to have a "warmer" winter milk area for next year, keeping maybe 2 on 1X day.  It would be a  small job of rearrangement in the barn.   Miss my fresh milk, cheese, etc.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

farmerjan said:


> Plus there is the benefit of records for the registered stock.. @Goat Whisperer and @OneFineAcre and others who show and milk goats also are covered under the DHIA organization.


The MUN levels were very helpful for us. A lot of our goats were sky high! Milk testing also confirmed some of our suspicions (fat: protein inversions) We are actually feeding a mare & foal feed now. It's lover protein and higher fat. So far so good 

The milk awards are nice too  

Sorry for the issues you are facing


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan you have done your homework. It's quite an advantage to have an experienced insurance lady in your corner. My husband is not on a drug plan, we use a Texas Drug Card. Virginia has one too, I just looked it up. 

My question is, if a discount card can knock off so much $$, then why don't the greedy $%*%# companies just price it that way to start with?


----------



## Bruce

Because the insurance companies pay the higher prices! It is all about MONEY!!!


----------



## Rammy

Alot of the prices we pay here for drugs is alot higher than they pay on other countries.


----------



## Latestarter

That's because we can "afford" it and they can't...


----------



## Mike CHS

But prices on some things can be ridiculous.  I can't take statins for cholesterol so I was prescribed Niaspan which is nothing but a slow release Niacin pill that I took for a couple of years before with no change.  It was prescribed again last year during an annual Wellness visit since the doc insisted on doing something to get my numbers down even though they were lower than they had been in years due to diet.  I got the 1st 90 days of pills and I then got my Tricare explanation of benefits and saw that the questionable meds went for $635 dollars for 90 days.  It didn't do anything for me historically so I canceled that prescription.


----------



## farmerjan

Even if your numbers were lower due to your diet, even if they didn't meet what is "the suggested" numbers, then the doctor  did what he is "supposed to do" and prescribed something.  
On a note for the drug costs.  I do think they are way out in outer space for the most part.  However, I have done alot of research over the years on how drugs are developed, and tested and then finally brought to the table to be approved.  The US requires such extensive testing on most before giving approval.  It costs the drug companies boo-coo dollars to get them through the process.  Part of that is re-cooped in having patents and having the drug only available as a name brand for x number of years. 
I would be hesitant to take some of these drugs if manufactured in other countries.   But I still agree that they are very high priced.  And the drug companies are in bed with the doctors to get them to write prescriptions much more often than might be necessary.


----------



## farmerjan

On another note.  We were supposed to get a dusting of snow yesterday evening.  Wound up getting 3-4 inches total and it snowed off and on most of the night.  Roads were getting covered by 4 pm.  I had cancelled my farm yesterday afternoon as I had a feeling about the weather and did not want to be coming home in the dark with snow covered roads.  My 2wd ranger is useless in the snow.  And do you know haw hard it is to get good SNOW tires for a 14 inch wheel???? Around here what they call a "snow tire" I call an all purpose one.  We can't get anything with good old fashioned "lugs", like on the bigger tires. There are ton of "all season" tires and they are not worth the powder to blow them to .... will have to see if I can get any when I go north to see family.  I will have to make the trip this year.
So I put it off and am going to do it this afternoon.  

The funny thing about the snow, it never got below 33 last night.  It is a very wet snow.  And then this morning the temps started to rise, was 36 by about 8:30 and FOGGY as all get out with the rising temps.... Sun is trying to come out, temps up to 39 at 10a.m..  and it is maybe going to hit 48-50.  Then we are going to get rain tomorrow, and then get the huge drop with temps going down to the single digits and changing over to maybe snow or sleet or...... and bone chilling cold.  It will be very hard on the animals if they get thoroughly soaked and then the temps drop.   Supposed to stay very cold on Monday then back up to the 40's on Tuesday.  There will be more pneumonia to deal with I am afraid. Will this crazy weather never end????
Wrote a bit on @OneFineAcre  's journal about the added stress of a lawsuit we are trying to deal with now when I was asking how the in-laws were doing with the cattle rustler situation they had faced.  It is getting to the point where you don't know what direction to go in.  Wish we would have normal weather at least.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  I just checked my bank statement and see where the supplemental policy the our "ins lady" at work put me on was just deducted.  $84.00 a month.  Does that sound pretty reasonable to what you pay?? With the drug plan at about $15  that's $100. plus Medicare Part B is like $135?,   so $235 month total for ins?  My supplement is through Anthem BC....


----------



## greybeard

A $15 part D drug plan is good, and yes, PartB is $135.50 this year.
$84 for your supplement sounds less than what many people that I know have, but it depends on which 'plan' you chose as differences in co-pays, coverage,  and deductibles all play into that. 
If I could get coverage for $235 I'd be happy happy.
Different states have different supplement premium rates, depending on a lot of different factors.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> And do you know haw hard it is to get good SNOW tires for a 14 inch wheel????


Have you checked TireRack? They will ship to your house and you can take them to a tire place for mounting. And yep, a rear 2 wheel drive pickup is not a good snow vehicle. Pile a bunch of weight for traction over the rear axle, tight so it can't slide around. But then you still need to be able to steer with the front wheels .... that have no traction without proper tires.


----------



## Rammy

I used to put a couple straw bales in my truck and wet them down. In the winter they would stay frozen. Helped alot with traction.


----------



## Baymule

DH's Supplement is $224 a month. Medicare is the same as yours. His supplement is accepted anywhere. There is no network of doctors or hospitals. He can go to any doctor or hospital he wishes.


----------



## farmerjan

WELL, SURPRISE SURPRISE;  It is RAINING !!!!!! We had that snow, then it warmed up with some sun peeking through yesterday at times.  Decent day.  I did go test the farm yesterday afternoon... almost didn't get there though.  Had been losing brake pedal and my son said that probably was a leak.  Had next to no brakes on Wed and it really bothered me.  So I took it up to his barn Fri morning to see what was what.  Would have taken his truck to work if we couldn't get mine fixed.  But after putting it up on the ramps, he immediately saw where it was leaking.  So, took the brake line off, had a hole, went and got a new one at the closeby and local parts place.  Came back, got it put back on.  Tried the brakes so he could bleed them, and pop, a new leak in the other side!!!!!! So back to get a new line for that side.  Then couldn't get the bleeder to work, had something in it or something because all of a sudden it started to work and it had alot of air in the system.  Got them bled and off to work I went.  Almost put myself through the windshield the first time I used them because I had gotten used to them not being very good!!!

But all is good.  Nice to drive it and be able to stop!!!!

So this morning I did a sink full of dishes after emptying the dish drainer from the ones I did yesterday.  Then got my stuff together, and went to do some errands in town that I haven't gotten done on the way home from or to testing.  Some days, like Wednesday, after being in the barn @ 1:45 a.m. to test the one farm, then going to the other where it was so cold and having to wait nearly an hour because they started late, I just don't feel like going shopping or anything on my way home.  I was cold, and tired and by the time I got home I had already put in 12 hours!.  And then almost not getting to the farm on time Friday, and the snafu with having to replace brake lines to both wheels, I didn't get a chance to stop on my way to work.  So I did several errands, and went to Sharp Shopper which is a "discount type" grocery store that I usually find some real good stuff at.  But this wasn't a very productive trip although I did get some stuff. Finally took back the "core" for the starter we put on the 4wd ranger a few months ago, and went to the one farm where I have a cow, on my way home to get some milk. Wound up talking to that farmer for nearly an hour as they were getting done milking.  They are struggling and are seriously thinking of going out.  The youngest son is going to be 18 and not "gung ho" to milk and the next older one says there is no way he is going to take over because there is no future but just struggles. The farmer said that he cannot afford to hire help, as the kids work for lessor pay because they get room and board as part of it after they graduate from school.  They are looking at the possibility of a poultry house,  but don't know if that will happen.  Said maybe 2 more years.  His wife started making donuts, has the kitchen approved, and they do real well.  They are considering getting a trailer and going into it more "full time" .  They set up at several of the local businesses, especially on a saturday morning, and will sell 30 dozen in about 3-4 hours.  They do several places in the warmer weather, like store openings/sales;  and go to some of the fairs and events. He says it buys their groceries for the family all month and puts some money into the household account over and above costs too; on just what they are doing now. (They are mennonite and grow a garden and butcher their own hogs and kill several deer a year and all that too).  Really nice people.  I tested for his dad when he had a dairy, and watched this son grow up and have seen his family grow up.  Boy, makes me feel old!!!!Well, I guess I am...

I can't blame them.  He really likes milking, but its a losing proposition anymore.

It was really raining when I left to come home and there are puddles on the gravel road to my house.  Really big puddles. It's not pouring, just real steady rain.  Temps went from 31 of a low, to just 40 and are on the way back down.  Supposedly, we are going to get out of this rain and some clearing but temps are going to drop like a rock tomorrow with temps down to 10?  and daytime Monday up to MAYBE 20 and down to 5 on Monday night then moderating back to the 30's Tuesday. 
I did put the rain gauge back out so will be able to see how much we get and hopefully will remember to bring it back in before it freezes and breaks tomorrow night.


----------



## Mike CHS

With all of this winter stuff everyone has going on, it's hard to remember I have garden sprouts coming up on the porch that needs watering.


----------



## Baymule

With all the farmers that are aging out, their kids want nothing to do with the farm, there ARE young people who want to farm. The young people cannot afford a farm. There ought to be a way to take a young family, let them live on the farm and apprentice on running the farm. Then give it to the young family, sell it at an affordable price or will it to them.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I am so glad you got your brakes fixed!  I'd hate to be reading about you having plowed into another car or a tree because you couldn't stop!

Being a farmer is definitely hard!  I read about so many farmers struggling to pay the bills, getting old, younger family members not wanting to take over because they see their parents struggling and not wanting that kind of life.  It's sad.  I see you and your son having to struggle.  Thank goodness you two are strong.  But since time waits for no one, I am glad you will be able to cut back on some of the work and get more rest.  All of us want you around for a long time!  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Senile_Texas_Aggie ; I told my son I will be around to tell him how to do it, or what he is doing WRONG, when I am 90 !!!!!!
Yeah, glad to have the brakes done.  Usually when you have a problem like that, you will have front brakes if you keep up the fluid in the resevoir, but these faded out pretty quick. It was just the replacing one line to have the other blow out that was aggravating.... usually doesn't happen "pow" like that.  Oh well, on to the next project. 

Went by and looked at the one house that was for sale.  Needs some TLC on the outside, painting at least... didn't get out as it was "raining"  (gee whiz never would've thought that)  and maybe some siding replaced.  I want to see the inside... gonna have to call a friend that is a realtor, as I do not want to see it with the listing realtor.  It is on a little quieter side road, and there are 3 acres.  Might make a nice one to get into, get fixed up, and then rent out if I find something else.... Not sure that I want it to be my forever home but it's a possibility.  
The other one, that is a small farm, has 3 billboards for income.  The house is fairly close to the interstate.  My son went by it on his way to Lexington.  That doesn't really endear it to me, but they have dropped the price by over 100,000;  from 300,000 down to 186,000.  He wants to research the income from the billboards.  They don't bother me, but being close to the highway would, with the noise.  However, Va passed a law years ago and no more billboards can be erected as it detracts from the countryside views.... so they are in demand here. These are pretty big, so what, and have never been empty.  After all we are going through with the cell tower, and learning how well they pay, it would be a way to pay for this place and have a place to run some cattle.  Bears looking into.  
I am going to get with the realtor to go look at the house here, this week if possible,  and just see up close if it is worth considering.  I want to do this too, before I slow down at work, so my income is favorable. I know what I can pay, and where I can skimp and save, but sometimes a bank doesn't look at it the same way. 


We are going to try to sell some heifers this next week.... seems we have been saying that for a couple of weeks.     But after this "arctic blast" temps are supposed to go back up to the 40's/20's and guess what... possible rain AGAIN on Thursday...
Anyway, that will give me some money to pay off the credit cards I was wanting to do a month ago... which will help my score, which will help a loan app..  I expect that I can pay it off in less than 10 years.... or sell it and make some and then do something else.


----------



## Rammy

Whats going to happen is the coorperations will be taking over the growing if our food. In a sense, farmers will be serfs and be answerable to thier cooperate owners. The day of the family owned farm is going to be a thing of the past.
With big businesses like Monsanto, now Bayer, even what kind of food to be grown will be decided by them. Prices will be pre-determined. Thats why, in my opinion, its even more important for people to grow their own vegetables using heirloom or non GMO seeds, as well as raise thier own meat. This year, Im also going to get some meat chickens to process.


----------



## farmerjan

@Rammy  you are pretty much right.  It has already happened for a big part in the poultry and hog industries. It is going that way in the dairy with these huge 2-5-10,000 cow dairies that are really just milk factories.  They are trying to push it in the beef industry too.  But the problem with that is it takes allllll the small 25-50 cow/calf  beef producers to get enough feeders to go into the feedlot operations.  And with the cow/calf operations,  they have found out that the calves just don't do good if not "grown" on pasture and such.  They can be put into feed lot operations older and if well managed, will do okay... but the young animals do not adapt well to confinement type operations. So therein lies the catch.... with this meat that is being "grown" in the labs.... 
The sad thing is, the next generations coming up will not care much about it, all they care about is IF they have food to eat.  With increase global populations, the issues will be making enough food... not growing enough. 
When our generation goes, and then my son's generation, there will be few that will want to even do the work to "grow their own".  
Remember the TV program "the Jetsons" ???? sure it was a cartoon type, and pretty fanciful for the times.  But that is what we are coming to.  Food will be in the form of something that has been created in a lab, it will all be specifically made for perfect health and nutrition. 

UNLESS we get into some kind of major DISASTER, like a Nuclear Holocaust that basically destroys the world as we know it. Then people will be thrown back to survival mode and those that have parents/relatives, such as some of us are, with some basic survival/ self-sufficiency skills will be the ones to "save" the populations that survive it.  I am not a doom and gloom person. But I watch this world go on and on and the way they are going will be the end of them.  Think about the Roman Empire.... and how the lack of morals, debauchery, excesses, all worked to eventually bring it down.  And I am seeing it happening now with the way things are going.  
First off, let me say I do not hate gay people.  But, it is not a "natural" way of nature.... and to go to the extremes that are done nowadays, to basically promote it as a "normal" way of life, is to undermine the basics of life.  The Native Americans recognized that there were people like that;  they were considered a part of the tribe, but were left alone to do their own thing.  They were not designated to become the leaders of the tribe,  and were not considered as the way to be emulated.  They were accepted, perhaps better than we as whites had done in the past, but they were in the minority and were allowed to be a PART.  No one else was forced to deal with them, they did not make the rules, they did not force their ways on others. 
Today's society has gone to the extremes.... and the ones that practice and believe in the "natural order" of things, like traditional lifestyles, and traditional food growing, and eating real meat and vegetables, will be the ones that will save this planet if we ever do get to the point of something like a Nuclear disaster. 
The Roman Empire fell, and it is acknowledged that it was in a great part due to the excesses and extremes that they had gone to.  Our country is headed in that direction and I am not sure how it can be stopped until it collapses in on it's self. It is people like us, if we do manage to pass our knowledge on to the next generations, in the small pockets that survive across this country, that will be the saving grace.


----------



## Rammy

Im looking for the I U. S. to fall at some point. Just hope its not in my lifetime.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  you said it is a shame that the ones that want to farm, that they cannot afford to. There are some programs that are offered to match up some of the younger ones with older retiring farmers, to keep the farms as "farms".  But you also get into the problems of inheritance, and family dynamics, and the fact that the existing farmers have nothing but their farm to rely on for their "retirement".  They cannot afford to sell it for a pittance of what it's worth has become, because they are setting themselves up for "retirement years" of poverty.

  In the perfect world, there would be one of the children, or a grand child, that would want to take it over, and the farm would continue.  The older generation would be able to live their lives out on the "homestead" and the younger would seamlessly carry it on.  Like the "Waltons's", in ideal.  But  it just doesn't happen that way in so many families.  And if an elder family member has to go into a care facility, the farm is all they have to "sell" and it has to be sold in order to satisfy all the rules and laws and such when it comes to paying for all that. 

If everything goes perfectly, then you have to deal with INHERITANCE TAXES.... and that will cause half or more of properties to be sold just to pay the government.  I've seen that happen in my family and I have so much anger at the government getting a BIG chunk of something that should pass on to a family member with NO ENCUMBERANCES like taxes.  If a person pays taxes all his life, and wants to leave something to his next of kin, why do they have to be penalized for it?   I should not have to pay for my relative's generosity... or sell off what they are giving me because the government wants a piece of something they have no business getting....especially if they paid their share of taxes all the years they were living. 

There are some ways to do it, but  for most simple farmers, it also  goes against their "independent nature" to bare their soul to a "strange", lawyer, or someone, to set up what is theirs to give to someone else.  
But the biggest thing is, most farmers don't have "retirement accounts",  their farms are their retirement, and they need to sell it for the most they can, to insure they have enough to live on for whatever years they have left.  It is also very hard to get into a working relationship with a "stranger" that wants to take over your farm, and trust them enough that they will take care of you in the end stages of your life.  Granted, many "kids" do a pi$$ poor job of it...
Look at what @CntryBoy777  went through, taking care of his parents and how that worked out.... suppose it had been a "non-related" person.... they could have put the aging person in a home and that would have been where they faded away.  And here comes another "relative" to take things away....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Almost put myself through the windshield the first time I used them because I had gotten used to them not being very good!!!


Oh, best not to let them get that bad! Glad you got it fixed AND didn't lick the windshield from the inside.



farmerjan said:


> It was just the replacing one line to have the other blow out that was aggravating.... usually doesn't happen "pow" like that.


Seems like it isn't unreasonable. Like lights, the hoses are used equally, when one is old enough to be weak, the others are likely to be as well. If I have to replace a light bulb in a car, I replace all that are on at the same time.

"For *2018*, the *estate* and gift *tax* exemption is $5.6 million per individual, up from $5.49 million in 2017. That means an individual can leave $5.6 million to heirs and pay no *federal estate* or gift *tax*."
Most small family farms aren't worth $5.5M and there is no inheritance tax.


----------



## Latestarter

many states DO have inheritance &/or estate taxes.


----------



## Bruce

True, I was thinking only about the feds. My bad.


----------



## Mike CHS

Tennessee had a death tax until it was repealed in 2016.  Prior to 2016 the first 5 million was exempt.


----------



## farmerjan

Does any one here really realize what a "farm" is worth?  I'm not being a smart a$$.  It is nothing in todays world to have a farm worth 5 mil.  Take just the land alone.  Here in Va a 150 acre farm can sell for over a million, just for the land if it is at all cropable. I have a real estate booklet  that has a farm... this is a "gentleman's farm" that is 133 acre, everything to offer to the "horse enthusiast; house barns, fancy...  1,599,000.... or  113 acres, approx 100 tillable, creek and existing well, no house or outbuilding, 675,000... or  179 acre farm, older ranch, adjoins National forest, pond and stream no listed barns or other buildings...499,000. So say the land is worth 5,000/acre.  100 acres is 500,000. Then add house, outbuildings, barns....1,000,000. 
A friends' mom's farm sold just last year.  135 acres.  All pasture, maybe 25 acres that is hay ground, mostly only grazing;  Older farm house,  smaller older barn, few cross fences,  $575,000. 
Then add equipment, then add cattle, and you are skirting the 5 mil mark.  And 100 acres will NOT be self supporting in todays farm atmosphere.  Even paid for with no mortgage.  That is why so many dairies are selling out.  One that I know of right now, 150 +/- acres.  They have no mortgage and see the writing on the wall for the dairy industry.  Worked all their life and don't want to get to where they are borrowing against it.  Bad enough they have operating loans.  They figure the sale of the cattle will pay off all they owe... feed, operating loans (which includes fertilizer for the crops, seed etc.), some equipment payments for upgrades,  everything else;  with hopefully enough to enable them to buy some beef cattle to run.  That farm, as a dairy would be considered  in the 2.5 mil range, just the farm.  The cattle and equipment; tractors, trucks, planting and harvesting equipment puts it over 5 mil.  And that's not with new "shiny" stuff.  So even though it is a boon that they upped the amount that is not subjected to inheritance taxes, it still doesn't take into account what a person works their whole life for.  Right now, with the prices on beef cattle being what they are TODAY, we have  a value of nearly 200,000 in cattle. In 2014 when beef cattle were through the roof, and we should have sold half of what we had, just the momma cows were worth over 300,000.  That's 175 adult cows, 10 registered bulls, all the calves, and yearlings.  Most of our equipment is 15-30 years old except our discbine( hay mower).  That costs 29,000 new.... we have a bunch of tractors.  Our John Deere that is 4 wd that we bought off the estate from our friend, is worth over 40,000. Over 15 years old. It has a loader, cab, and uses fuel like you wouldn't believe... Try replacing that new....
My little farmall H is now worth alot because it is an "antique"..... 
The 75 acres my son bought for less than appraised value, at the price the owner was asking, was over 225,000. The house on 3 acres the following year was over 125,000.  I realize that there are advantages, to the newer Allowable amounts for estates, but it is not hard to reach them on a working farm that is several hundred acres that has been acquired over the years by hard work and sacrificing.  Not to mention that farms in the midwest, are figured in the "cropable acres" much more than here because we have so much "rolling land" that is only suitable for pasture.  Rents out there will go for 150-300 per acre and farmers fight over getting any land that comes up because the more you have to spread the costs out over, the less it costs on a per acre basis. And they take into account what is "farmland" , and what is residential, for valuation.  

I am not all for "bigger is better".  But the idea of spreading your costs out over more animals/more acres, makes it easier to justify investing in a piece of equipment.  You need a larger tractor to run x number of pieces of equipment.  So you try to cut more acres of hay, or make more acres of silage, in order to make the cost per acre affordable.

How many of you can say that your small 5-20 acre farms will support you?  Even fully paid for, are your animals self-supporting?  If a farmer has to make a living from his land and his operation, not only must it be self supporting, but must make money....and to do so, it is not hard to have an operation that is worth many millions. 
Add in to that so much land is now being bought and sold into little "farmettes" , so the value per acre goes up.  Texas may be different, in value, but here a building "lot of 2 acres minimum" will sell for 20-35,000.  Why should a farmer sell his land as a farm when he is 75 and can no longer farm it when he can sell it for development and make twice that?  
It's not just the taxes, or lack of them, it is everything that goes into making a farm what it is and the value put on it.  That is why young people cannot "afford " to get into farming.  They can't make enough to justify the costs.... and that is government controlled as in milk prices and other things.  
That is also why so many with land have gone to "corporate farming".   A poultry house costs over 500,000 to put up.  The company, say Tyson, puts up the Guarantees, the farmer gets funding based on this contract.....They put the broilers or the turkeys in....they supply the feed.  You do the work, and you pay for things like the propane bills to heat it .  All this comes out of the check the company is paying you when they come get the birds and you get a settlement.  You are totally dependent on them, but they are giving you a guarantee in the contract....You are tied to them.  But it will allow you to stay on that farm, know you are getting a paycheck.  If you do a good job, the death losses are low, the birds grow good, they don't get sick.... you make some money.  If things are not as good, you will make alot less. But you will get a check of some sort if you do the work.... like insurance of sorts.  But you dance to their tune and answer to their field representative.


----------



## Baymule

Everything you are saying is true. Our 8 acres was part of an old farm that had been divided up between the heirs. Some one bought up a share or two, divided it into two 8 acre tracts, one of which is ours, each have 300 feet of road frontage and run 1086 feet deep. There are 6 places around the corner that back up to ours, each one of those is just under 2 acres.  There is also a 7 1/2 acre tract. One of the heirs lives on his share, around the corner, across the road from the small tracts. There is another share next to him, then his mother lives in her house on another share. The farm got divided up so that no one got enough to do much with, unless they sold their part and took the money. 

Could we make a living on our 8 acres? I'd have to get real creative to pull that off. About the best we can do is raise a lot of our food. We make money on raising pigs, but it would take a LOT of pigs to make a living.

Land here is high too. The days of cheap land are over. Even river bottom land is sold as hunting and recreational land and it is high too.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know of several people that are living off of less than 20 acres catering to the organic boutique restaurants in Franklin and also doing CSA operations but again they work their tails off.  Our sheep pay for everything used on the farm for their care except for our labor so NO we could not live on what they bring in.


----------



## farmerjan

I was not picking on anyone who has a small parcel of 5-20 acres or so.  That is the way it is anymore just as you said @Baymule .  Getting creative would probably enable you to make enough to come out pretty even.  But to make a living, with the standard of living at even 25,000 a year.... would be next to impossible. We certainly can't do it on 75 acres of the farm my son owns.  If you figure that we will get about 500 per calf, per year, and that it costs us 500. per year to feed that cow, then we are trading dollars.  So if we have a good year and the calves bring 750 each and it still costs 500 to feed that cow per year;   That is 250 per calf , "profit".  It takes 100 to make 25,000 in "profit"; which is not all profit. But just for round figures.  That 75 acres will comfortably handle 35 head of cows. When I say cows, I am figuring it as a cow/calf pair because the cow will not have a calf on her for 2-3 months, and the calf will be small and mostly drinking only milk for another 2 months... so you figure your cost per cow as a "single" item and the calf gets a little of it's nutrition from the actual grazing.  
That does not include that there is NO hay ground there, so all hay will be bought, so it makes the "cost of the cow" go up.....so now we are making less per calf.  
Yes, the thing to do is to raise as much of your own food as you can and utilize all the ground that you have in as good a way that you can.  The pigs do make you some money.  But would there be enough customer base if you tripled your out put?? And would you be "using up the land" and doing damage by doing that.  That is why I try to make people see that what they see as "farmers making money" is really just trying to keep up to exist.  I can produce alot of my food on a couple of acres, but I am buying all the "inputs".  Nothing wrong with that. As long as I am not kidding myself that I can "make money" at it.  The VALUE is in the QUALITY of the food.  Fresh, raised in a healthy manner, without alot of chemicals and hopefully harvested at optimal times.  There is a definite value to that.  For people like @Devonviolet  there is no way to value it with her sensitivities.  But are you willing to pay $4-5.00 a pound for green beans when you can buy a 20 oz. can of them for  .89 and they are ready to eat?  Many people are not.  And this country is absolutely OBSESSED with cheap food.  One day it will come back to bite 'em in the a$$.... both in quality and availability.  If we are still around, we will be laughing all the way to the pantry to pick and choose what we WANT to eat.... not what we can afford to eat. 
It is sad that the generation that had the farms, that raised a family and helped the kids go to college, or get a start in life, are now all having to be split up to satisfy those same kids that benefited from it.  And how many of them don't "need" the inheritance, but want "their fair share".  It's not theirs to want a share of.  It is a gift of the parents... but how many only see it as what they are "entitled to".  
Where would you be if you couldn't buy your hay?  Or had to devote a piece of your land to producing some wheat and corn to make the chicken and hog feed?  And then had a drought and the crops died?  Or if you didn't have some sort of retirement??? Even if it was only social security, to help pay the bills.  
I am thankful to be starting SS, and to have a very small retirement to be able to draw on when the time comes.  As do so many others who have worked other jobs.  Just think if you didn't have that.... as most farmers only have SS , and their land, as their nest egg. 
No wonder anyone with any sense tries to talk most kids out of farming as a full time job, and to get a "REAL JOB" and just dabble in farming as a side job to enjoy.


----------



## Baymule

If I couldn't buy hay, I'd be screwed. If I had to raise the corn and wheat to feed the hogs and chickens, I'd need a lot more land and a source of water to keep it alive when the sun got hot. 

If I had a large farm, I would leave it to one person, be it a child or grand child or whoever it might be that would love it like I did. The English have the estate thing figured out, leave it to the first born and keep it together. 

We do raise quite a bit of what we eat, ALL of our meat and eggs. Vegetables are getting better, we have worked HARD to improve the beach sand in the garden. I built shelves in a closet to hold my canning equipment and jars of canned goods. That's good stuff.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> If I couldn't buy hay, I'd be screwed. If I had to raise the corn and wheat to feed the hogs and chickens, I'd need a lot more land and a source of water to keep it alive when the sun got hot.
> 
> If I had a large farm, I would leave it to one person, be it a child or grand child or whoever it might be that would love it like I did. The English have the estate thing figured out, leave it to the first born and keep it together.
> 
> We do raise quite a bit of what we eat, ALL of our meat and eggs. Vegetables are getting better, we have worked HARD to improve the beach sand in the garden. I built shelves in a closet to hold my canning equipment and jars of canned goods. That's good stuff.



I tend to agree that there should be a protocol for leaving a farm intact to someone who would take care of it as it was meant to be.  Not that the English way is right, although being the oldest of the oldest, I would have benefited.  I see these farms around here that the parents had 4-6-8 kids....raised them up and then the kids fight in the worst  ways wanting  "their share".  Makes me want to knock them in the head, because there are so many that are just plain greedy. 

You are to be commended by improving the soil.  I love to raise my own food and know that there is more than enough to do what I want to do with it.  The chickens often benefit alot more towards the end of the garden season.  I didn't have a garden last year and still am eating out of the freezer.  Want to get at least one completely emptied.  Then I need to get a better "filing" system so I know what I have.  And I need to better use what I have.  
I hate cooking for myself anymore.  Would like to seriously consider a "room mate" who liked to clean and cook.  I can supply the food ingredients,  and share space.  Actually need a live in person as a part-time cook/housekeeper in exchange for room and board.... I don't mind doing laundry, dishes but I just don't like to cook for one anymore. If I get into a house I am happier in, I think I will have to look for someone who really is looking for a room mate situation.... or start cooking for my son again.... or maybe providing meals for someone else on occasion,  or something.


----------



## Baymule

I got plastic tubs from Walmart and organized both freezers. It really made a difference.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> this country is absolutely OBSESSED with cheap food. One day it will come back to bite 'em in the a$$.... both in quality and availability. If we are still around, we will be laughing all the way to the pantry to pick and choose what we WANT to eat.... not what we can afford to eat.


You make some really good points Jan. With fewer farms producing food, no wonder we have more and more food grown, in this country, that is engineered to produce greater quantity, than nutrition - i.e. modern day wheat, which produces larger wheat kernels, with a LOT LESS nutrition than ancient grains, and more allergy producing gluten. That wheat  produces greater quantities, but leaves us nutritionally deficient.

@Baymule and I are on the same page, as far as the reason we bought our land, was to supplement our living and produce enough healthy food, to be at least close to self-sustaining. If worse comes to worse, we could manage to live off the grid, if we had to. So, we didn’t get into this to make a living. I can’t speak for Bay, but I suspect, that she and I would both be in deep doodoo, if our SS check stopped being deposited in our bank account once a month.

My husband is 4-1/2 years older than me, so at this stage in our lives, we just can’t do the work necessary to produce enough food, to make a decent living/profit from our little farm.  We are just happy to be producing an increasing amount of our food, which we don’t have to buy at the grocery store.

As far as your comment above, one of my biggest frustrations at farmer’s market, is that people don’t want to pay for my products, what it’s worth, because they can get it a lot cheaper at Walmart.
** First, what I make costs more, because I pay more for quality ingredients.
** Second, my time is worth something, and they don’t take that into account.
** Third, did I mention QUALITY? What about non-toxic? People, for the most part, don’t care.

I called a local feed store, to see if they carried a certain brand of Non-GMO feed.  The guy I talked to didn’t understand why non-GMO was so important.  So, I explained that the engineers, have actually inserted Glyphosate into the DNA of the plants, so they are resistant to having Glyphosate sprayed on them to keep weeds down, the farmer doesn’t have to worry about weeds getting into their crops. So, when you eat GMO food, you are not only eating the Glyphosate, that was sprayed on the food, but you are eating the Glyphosate in the DNA. Double wammy!! He said, “I don’t worry about that. I’m only 47, so I’m not worried about getting sick from that stuff in my food.”  I told him he should be worried about it, as when he gets to be my age, in my late 60’s, he’s going to WISH he had been more careful at 47, because by then he will be really sick, and could have cancer. His attitude was, well whatever.


----------



## Rammy

People dont care. They want cheap and tasty. Its conditioning. What you told him will come back to bite bim in the butt later on. Thats why Im doing a bigger garden this year with heirloom or non-GMO seeds.


----------



## Baymule

Complacency seems to be the order of the day.


----------



## Rammy

Yep. And its so subtle most of the time. Young people today are being groomed to think its normal and dont realize thier freedom is being taken away.


----------



## farmerjan

Complacency and Cheap.  Let the doctors fix what is wrong.... only wait, they don't fix it they only "fix the symptoms" then cover them up with a drug that then requires you to take something else because it has caused a problem.....and let the GOVERNMENT pay for it because you are ENTITLED....
I understand what you are saying @Devonviolet  because I have seen the same thing.  As farmers, our time is not considered in anything that we produce. I have quit trying to promote the healthier aspects of the jersey steers for beef because people only want to see and hear "certified angus beef".  Which, if you do a little research, is actually a "branded beef NAME". A trademark.   It is a marketing ploy, that was started by the angus breeders that were marketing their beef, but was extended to anything that is over certain % BLACK hided.  Why do you think there are so many "black cattle" in other breeds now?  Whoever heard of black limousins, or black simmentals, or now they are making a black Charolais..... a black holstein cross can  qualify.....The animal has to meet certain qualifications.... but dairy animals have been grading prime and choice for many years if finished out correctly. 
But RED ANGUS will not qualify for certified angus beef because they are not black...

But anyway, I get where you are coming from on the cost of things, because you are using quality ingredients, and you want to get compensated for the time and effort you put into it.  But again, this country in general wants cheap.... and mass production is what makes things cheap. 
Anyone that is trying to produce more quality food for themselves and their family is on the road to being more self-sufficient and sustainable. And that is where we make our "small farms" pay us back.  By providing for ourselves as much as we can. 
But yes, we would all be in a difficult place if we were to not get out "government pension"  ie. SS, unless we worked for a big company, for years to get another type of retirement.  I know that I will see that too as things in the milk testing continue to slow down, and I get tired of working so much.


----------



## farmerjan

And on the topic of WEATHER......BRRRRRRRR
It got down to 10 overnight.  Windy but it is letting up a bit to only Breezy.  Highs today are supposed to be in the 20's.  The sun is out, but insulated everything is the order of the day.  
I'd much rather be sitting here  like this, than going out to do chores.  I do feel for those that are further north.  No way do I want to deal with all the MINUS temps.   I keep telling myself it IS winter.....


----------



## Rammy

It snowed a little more last night but only had a dusting. Suppose to get some frozen mix later this week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Goat Whisperer said:


> We are actually feeding a mare & foal feed now. It's lover protein and higher fat. So far so good



Higher copper, also.   Have fed horse pellets for years...horses & goats.



farmerjan said:


> I can't blame them. He really likes milking, but its a losing proposition anymore.



More than 30% decline in prices for their milk.  Not 30% decline in costs to make it.  LOVE can only go so far.




farmerjan said:


> And I need to better use what I have.
> I hate cooking for myself anymore. Would like to seriously consider a "room mate" who liked to clean and cook



YES!  It's part of our training to cook for family -- sometimes the workers, also.   Then there is no one to share the talk, the results, the "sharing" time.   It's the same in the garden.  You do more, WANT to do so, if there is anyone to talk/share with while working & the results.  Heck, even a dog or cat can help with this -- but, a human is better.   Don't need much more than the commraderie.



farmerjan said:


> Anyone that is trying to produce more quality food for themselves and their family is on the road to being more self-sufficient and sustainable. And that is where we make our "small farms" pay us back. By providing for ourselves as much as we can.



Which is where we "homesteaders", not true producing farmers, are at now days.   Heck I will be thrilled to be able to say that I have provided for me and my animals without any additional input from my actual work or retirement money. Animal feed is my largest expense...save the tractor payment that will be paid not toooooo long out.    Once that commitment is over, I will be "ok" so long as I continue to be in good health & actually do what is needed at the farm.  There is that "ear to share" thing again....less "fun" if alone.  But forums & meeting with groups of like interests can help some.


----------



## Carla D

farmerjan said:


> And on the topic of WEATHER......BRRRRRRRR
> It got down to 10 overnight.  Windy but it is letting up a bit to only Breezy.  Highs today are supposed to be in the 20's.  The sun is out, but insulated everything is the order of the day.
> I'd much rather be sitting here  like this, than going out to do chores.  I do feel for those that are further north.  No way do I want to deal with all the MINUS temps.   I keep telling myself it IS winter.....


That is cold. We have been subzero for 3-4 days now. Our highs have been -1 to -4 degrees.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah and thanks for sharing it with us! 

 Just teasing of course (about the slap)


----------



## farmerjan

Carla D said:


> That is cold. We have been subzero for 3-4 days now. Our highs have been -1 to -4 degrees.


I remember some sub-zero days even in Conn. when I lived up there.... and colder where my parents have retired to in  NH.... Nope, don't want that cold anymore.  
As a kid I never "got it" why so many older people went south for the winter.... I do now. The joints hurt so much more in the cold.  I have always had cold hands and feet, but the ache in the joints is what is getting me now.
Bless all of you in the "cold north"... but really we don't mind if you don't share.  Last year the first 10 days of Jan. we had temps down to 0 with several days not over 25.  Then a couple days break, 30-50, then dropped  then snow then 60's  then 20-35 again. Some upper 60's in Feb.... and the rain, and more rain.....
Looks like this year is continuing the wet trend.... we had over 1.2 inches rain, then it turned cold and now we are back in the arctic range.  Sometimes I wonder if we wouldn't just be better off if it got cold, stayed cold, got snow and it stayed until spring warmed up enough to melt....
No offense, but you can keep it up north....


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> It is sad that the generation that had the farms, that raised a family and helped the kids go to college, or get a start in life, are now all having to be split up to satisfy those same kids that benefited from it. And how many of them don't "need" the inheritance, but want "their fair share". It's not theirs to want a share of. It is a gift of the parents... but how many only see it as what they are "entitled to".


DING DING DING!!!

Whether they admit it or not, this plays out every day in the modern world. 
I've seen and heard of 'kids' doing things, that if mine did it, I'd shoot them, plead guilty and let the state put a needle in my arm, and my parents would have done the same to me if I tried it.
NO FREE RIDES!!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> If I had a large farm, I would leave it to one person, be it a child or grand child or whoever it might be that would love it like I did. The English have the estate thing figured out, leave it to the first born and keep it together.


It was 'unofficially' that way here in the US for many decades.
It's called " primogeniture" and was introduced to England by the Normans when they conquered England in 1066. 
It rarely worked out on anything except very large estates and was directly responsible for the feudal system that resulted in vast tracts of GB and the European continent being in the hands of a few families and the rest of the populations left to serfdom and here in the US, sharecropping. The 'first born' thing in the US also left out the widow, as property usually was passed down from first born son TO first born son and many mothers found themselves "left out in the cold' so to speak as it did with any daughters, even if the daughter was first born.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> So, I explained that the engineers, have actually inserted Glyphosate into the DNA of the plants, so they are resistant to having Glyphosate sprayed on them to keep weeds down, the farmer doesn’t have to worry about weeds getting into their crops. So, when you eat GMO food, you are not only eating the Glyphosate, that was sprayed on the food, but you are eating the Glyphosate in the DNA.


This, is absolutely NOT true. There is NO glyphosate "inserted' into "the DNA" of roundup ready seeds or plants on the molecular level when creating GMO roundup ready seeds. It's simply an often repeated fabrication but the way it is done, is by genetically expressing an enzyme. The naturally occuring enzyme is obtained from _Agrobacterium_ sp. strain CP4. Once incorporated into the plant genome, the gene product, CP4 EPSP synthase, confers crop resistance to glyphosate.  
https://www.pnas.org/content/103/35/13010

Can glyphosate be present in Roundup ready foods? Yes, but it only happens when they are sprayed with glyphosate, not due to an intentional genetic coding when the roundup ready seeds are made.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

greybeard said:


> This, is absolutely NOT true.



Mr. @greybeard, sir, thank you for setting us straight.  When I read the original post, I thought that didn't sound right, but I didn't say anything, because I haven't learned that much about GMOs.  I am now glad to know that in this case my limited understanding is correct.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

I think @Devonviolet explained it better.


----------



## goatgurl

I guess i'm kinda funny this way but whether an enzyme allows plants to tolerate roundup better or not doesn't make a lot of difference to me.  I don't want the roundup sprayed on the food I eat.  and for the sake of argument I am fully aware that there is no way to live and eat day to day and not come in contact with roundup ready food but anything I can do to lessen the exposure is a good thing to me.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> I think @Devonviolet explained it better.


She said that glyphosate has been genetically inserted into gmo seeds and plants. 


> So, I explained that the engineers, have actually inserted Glyphosate into the DNA of the plants



It has not been, nor it can be.  If it were even possible, the plant would die as soon as it germinated, IF, it even germinated.


Glyphosate "resistance" has been genetically inserted into gmo seeds and plants by the method explained in the link I provided. 
Where does this mis-information come from?
Paragraphs such as this:
"_Photodegrades in water under natural conditions, DT50 <28 d. Strongly immobilized in soil and retained in top 15 cm, with DT50 in soil 3-174 d, depending on conditions. Major degradation product in soil, water, and plants is aminomethylphosponic acid, which is itself strongly adsorbed by soil and biodegradeable. In recent years, glyphosate resistance has been genetically introduced into a number of agricultural plants, among them corn and soybeans, producing "Roundup-ready" varieties that can withstand post-emergence treatment of fields with glyphosate to kill weeds._
"
People read right past the word "resistance" and think "OH..they (Monsanto) introduced glyphosate right into agricultural plants and seed!!" 

They did not.

You can find that paragraph here under the "Environmental Fate" heading:
https://virtual-museum.soils.wisc.edu/display/glyphosate/
This is not like a disease where you can inoculate or vaccinate a plant with a little of the herbicide and the plant (or it's seed) receive immunity from the herbicide. 

I am no fan of Monsanto at all for a variety of reasons, and I never use roundup or any of it's generics on or anywhere near any human food plants or animal forage, but I do use it sparingly on my driveway and around the edge of my home to keep from weedeating.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@farmerjan im now following your journal! Took me a bit to catch up but I’m there now!


----------



## greybeard

Everybody North and East of me tighten em a little tighter. Here it comes and this one stretches up from the Rio Grade thru Indiana moving EastNorthEast. Pouring down right now and wind gusts to 25.


----------



## Baymule

We got pounded last night. 

@greybeard you are right about the sharecroppers. My father's father was a sharecropper, poor all his short life and never owned anything. My parents bought Daddy's mother a house, when she died, the siblings were fighting over it and Mom and Dad backed out and let them have at it. My Daddy never finished school, his father kept taking him out of school to work the fields for 50 cents a day. They chopped weeds with a hoe from can 'till can't.


----------



## greybeard

In the mid 30s, as a teenager, my father first sharecropped then bought some land that is now under Lake Fork. His entire family would migrate out to the Sweetwater/Nolan County area to pick dry land cotton for several years.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the warning @greybeard ;  they have been saying for 2 days that we would maybe get a little winter mix this morning, changing to all rain and steady rain into tonight and tomorrow morning.  Temps got down to 31 last night, up to 38 already and supposed to get into the upper 40's.  Saying 1-2 inches which will be real delightful on top of the ground that for 2 nights was froze with the temps that were 10 and 12....
There are already flooding warnings for areas along the low spots and rivers because it is going to just run off the ground.

Never seen anything like this crazy weather. I can imagine my son will be out again tonight if it does what they say because there will be "mud slides" with the water just thawing the ground enough for it to wash down the hillsides into the roads.  No nothing like California, but we get enough that with our winding roads and hills, that we get washouts.

We did some pregnancy checks and didn't have a very good outcome. The first calf heifers were mostly all open, and they are a little thin.  This wet "washy" grass all summer just went through them.  All the calves will be weaned this weekend.  Didn't want to do it with the pouring rain coming... they would stand around getting soaked just bawling and catch pneumonia in a heartbeat.  So after it clears off, got someone wanting to look at heifers, they want 10 or so, and then calves will come off this weekend.  We will wean them for them, but the cows aren't making much milk anyway so shouldn't be a big deal.  They are all in the barn eating out of the bunk so they won't go through a big "shock" or change of feed. We will be moving all the pregnant ones out back to the far pasture, they mostly all aren't due until April, and the opens will go back with a bull.  The cull cow market here is DISMAL... a friend took 2 to market a week ago.  $.12/lb.  for one, and they called him to come back and get the other.  She was thin, but no bids.  Heard there were about 6-8 that there were no bids on.   Had a dairy farmer take one in 3 weeks ago and she was in good flesh, open forever, and got less than a $200. check for her.  Normally would have brought about $600 to  750..  We have 2 open old cows that I am seriously thinking about just making into hamburger. Weren't planning to rebreed them anyway.
Maybe I will call the guy who made my beef up into the hotdogs, bologna, snack sticks, chipped beef,  and such. Get them made into stuff we can eat and not bother take them to market. 
It's really terrible.


----------



## Mike CHS

We won't take any more stock to the sale barn until spring and if we have to cull anymore they will go into the freezer instead.  The market here is like you posted and is at the bottom.


----------



## greybeard

The spring/summer market don't look much better either.......might pick up a little bit as warmer weather comes on and people begin getting out more.
I took a bunch to sale back last July...........kinda wish I had took them all.
It's never easy being a used cow salesman.


----------



## farmerjan

What doesn't make any real sense, although I do realize there is the shipping and all, is that markets out west are really seemingly to be up. But here they are absolutely horrible. The feeder calf market is limping along.  Our retired vet friend said that he has started his buying for this year.  He buys feeders 5-6 wts and sells them in the fall at 8 wts and up.  Said he is averaging $100 head less for purchase prices than he did last year.  I don't know exactly where we are going.  We are cutting back, through attrition; some death loss and older ones that are open.  Losing a couple of places will keep us from adding any.  
But they are still costing us to feed and not being pregnant will cost us 6 months of downtime so to speak, that they are still eating.  But to ship a young cow and get less than $200 salvage value is just a waste.  
So my policy of if they are open, they leave is having to make a change for now.  If they are old and open, they will leave in some form or manner.  But if they are younger, they are going to get a second chance back with the bull.  If nothing else, they will put some weight on with no calves on them.  If all these dairies keep selling out, and there is a glut of cull cows on the market this spring and summer, maybe the demand will catch up with the oversupply and by fall the prices will look better.  At least we have plenty of hay to feed. 

We had already decided that we are going to make more square bales this year.  We are going to put up anther "shed type pole barn" and be able to park more wagons inside with hay on them so we don't have to handle it so much.  Had another person call looking for square bales the other day.  A friend of a friend.  No cold calls, just another referral. If we can't make it on the cattle, we will have to try to make it more on the square bales.  We can always feed them to the cows,  if we don't sell them.  We have one barn we can stack square bales in, but lost another barn with the loss of the lease.  So being able to leave them on the wagons will work.  We have running gears for 3 more wagons, so they will get built and 2 more need extensive repair that we had acquired.  We have also told a couple of these people that if they can get it right off the wagon in the field, that we knock a little off the price. There are 2 that did that this year.  Only had to handle the hay one time.  Gotta make it more profitable.  And I told my son that there are no more "cheap" prices.  He hates to go up, yet everything is costing us more.  And the person that called said their hay guy has stopped making hay.... that's it in a nutshell.  There are less and less making the hay around here.  So we need to "make some money" on the hay and if the demand is there, then not making it is just dumb.


----------



## farmerjan

Looked at the weather map and we are probably not going to see much rain until after 10 pm or so.    It was cloudy and grey and dreary again today. .  It did warm up and my kitchen drain did thaw after 3 days of being frozen again.  You just learn to roll with it... luckily only me to worry about dishes.  Am going in to do a sink full now that I ate my big salad for dinner.  Have some gallon glass jars that need washing, they had milk and were rinsed and all, but want to get them all washed and draining dry in the next 2 days while the weather is supposed to stay warmer.  
It does look like we will get a pretty good lick, but I imagine some of it was rained out getting here.  The ground is still hard under the top layer of thawing.... it will all run off.  Oh well, can't do much about it. 
Did some more errands today, went to 2 farms to do some computer jump drive exchanges with info from mine.  Tomorrow or Friday,  will go get some chicken feed, have to get the 2 new tires on my truck that were ordered and I said had to wait til this week and payday.  Need a new one for the 4wd as the cords are separating, you can see the little bulge.  I felt it in the wheel shaking a little, the other day.  But that's okay as they have been on there awhile, and were all used tires that we put on it for no more than just going up in the fields to check cows and such.  I seldom drive it over 5-7 miles to and from a field.... But I will replace this one as I don't need a flat.  The others look good so that's not a big expense.  The guy has the struts for the car, but didn't want to do them in the bitter cold.... HOPEFULLY soon.... at the rate I am going I won't need to put the snow tires on it...it'll be spring...


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> What doesn't make any real sense, although I do realize there is the shipping and all, is that markets out west are really seemingly to be up. But here they are absolutely horrible. The feeder calf market is limping along.  Our retired vet friend said that he has started his buying for this year.  He buys feeders 5-6 wts and sells them in the fall at 8 wts and up.  Said he is averaging $100 head less for purchase prices than he did last year.  I don't know exactly where we are going.  We are cutting back, through attrition; some death loss and older ones that are open.  Losing a couple of places will keep us from adding any.
> But they are still costing us to feed and not being pregnant will cost us 6 months of downtime so to speak, that they are still eating.  But to ship a young cow and get less than $200 salvage value is just a waste.
> So my policy of if they are open, they leave is having to make a change for now.  If they are old and open, they will leave in some form or manner.  But if they are younger, they are going to get a second chance back with the bull.  If nothing else, they will put some weight on with no calves on them.  If all these dairies keep selling out, and there is a glut of cull cows on the market this spring and summer, maybe the demand will catch up with the oversupply and by fall the prices will look better.  At least we have plenty of hay to feed.
> 
> We had already decided that we are going to make more square bales this year.  We are going to put up anther "shed type pole barn" and be able to park more wagons inside with hay on them so we don't have to handle it so much.  Had another person call looking for square bales the other day.  A friend of a friend.  No cold calls, just another referral. If we can't make it on the cattle, we will have to try to make it more on the square bales.  We can always feed them to the cows,  if we don't sell them.  We have one barn we can stack square bales in, but lost another barn with the loss of the lease.  So being able to leave them on the wagons will work.  We have running gears for 3 more wagons, so they will get built and 2 more need extensive repair that we had acquired.  We have also told a couple of these people that if they can get it right off the wagon in the field, that we knock a little off the price. There are 2 that did that this year.  Only had to handle the hay one time.  Gotta make it more profitable.  And I told my son that there are no more "cheap" prices.  He hates to go up, yet everything is costing us more.  And the person that called said their hay guy has stopped making hay.... that's it in a nutshell.  There are less and less making the hay around here.  So we need to "make some money" on the hay and if the demand is there, then not making it is just dumb.


I reckon you read this posted on the cow board..

"_
*OUTLOOK:* Positive words on the cattle market and sunshine generally provide encouragement to the spirit of cattle producers, but neither of these has been present the past couple of weeks. Compared to last week’s Tennessee weekly auction averages, steer prices this week were steady to $5 lower while heifer prices were steady to $4 lower with a few as much as $8 lower. Similarly, slaughter cow prices were $2 to $3 lower compared to last week while slaughter bull prices were $1 to $3 lower than a week ago. The price situation is not any better for yearling cattle as many feedlots are in no humor to purchase cattle and transport them through wet and icy road conditions to then run the calves off the truck into muddy pens. At the same time, cattle feeders are in no humor to pay big dollars for feeder cattle that will be placed against the June and August live cattle futures that are at a $10 and $14 discount to April respectively. 

*The heavy summer discount on live cattle futures has begun hitting local producers hard as local load lot prices for heavy yearlings in January are running about $5 per hundredweight lower than December and as much as $15 per hundredweight lower than loads sold in November. *The feeder cattle index has declined $11 since the beginning of November. It is easy to say that there do not appear to be any fundamental reasons for the market to move lower, but that has been said before and the market has moved lower based on unsubstantiated expectations. The bright spot is that the price of a 900 pound steer is the same as the price of an 800 pound steer which provides incentive to keep feeding cattle and growing them larger. The price signal on heavy feeder cattle is the market signal feedlot managers are sending to producers. At this time, the best decision may be to keep feeding 700 and 800 pound feeder cattle and keeping an eye on the cash market. The wrong decision is to throw all conventional wisdom and knowledge out the window, because the market will adjust and find its equilibrium._"


----------



## farmerjan

@greybeard ;  just a question.  I am having trouble getting on the CT  Q & A forum.  I have been able to get on several of the other parts, tried the market reports, the Baxter Black tab, a couple others.  But the Q & A tab just comes up blank on my computer.  I tried turning it off, and starting from scratch with pulling CT up and still  nothing.  Are you having any problems?  It did this yesterday and I just left it and said I would do it today.... but still can't get on it. ???


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> @greybeard ;  just a question.  I am having trouble getting on the CT  Q & A forum.  I have been able to get on several of the other parts, tried the market reports, the Baxter Black tab, a couple others.  But the Q & A tab just comes up blank on my computer.  I tried turning it off, and starting from scratch with pulling CT up and still  nothing.  Are you having any problems?  It did this yesterday and I just left it and said I would do it today.... but still can't get on it. ???



It was down part of yesterday for a major update.
It came back up yesterday evening, but many people are having trouble logging on from some reports.
https://cattletoday.com/forum/index.php?sid=bb6ab56338f5c8c59dcfe29251f88557
 This url works for me, but may not show up correctly on this board so I'm going to take a screenshot of it;  (The url below is not 'clickable..it's a jpeg. Clicking it will simply take you to an image host.)


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is Saturday.  We had some clouds and sun today.  Temps down to 24 last night, up to mid 40's in the sun, but a bit of a wind.  Tomorrow supposed to be about the same. 
We did preg checks on Monday and Tuesday and didn't have very good results.  About 65-70% pregnant.  The vet says that he thinks due to all the rain, and continued green grass, that the cows are magnesium deficient.  Most all the first calf heifers were open, and several cows were not in as good a condition as they should have been, a little thinner than we like.  So today we weaned all the heifer calves off, and moved the open cows to another pasture with the bulls for a 2nd chance.
Normally only the first calf heifers would get that chance.  But with the cull/pound cow prices so bad, and hearing some really bad feedback from some people that have sent cows to the sale lately, we decided that they may as well all go back with the bull.  If they come up open again, maybe the cull prices will be better.  It sets them back about 6-7 months, but if they breed back, then it is better than losing a year; or giving them away for 10-25 cents per pound. 
We had someone who was interested in 10-15 heifers and they came today and picked out some to buy.  Wound up with 16.  We will keep them for a week, they will bring us the vaccine and eartags to put in their ears, and we will do that for them.  The good thing is all the calves had gotten accustomed to eating some silage, and grain out of the bunk, and know what a water trough is to drink from, so they will not have a big transition when they go to the new place.  That will still leave us about 20-25, and we have decided to keep about 5 for raising as replacements.  There are too many bills/operating loan payments that need to be made so we are not keeping many.  There were a few real  nice ones in the group she picked.  But we will have some more nice ones coming so it is time to get things in a little better shape financially.  The nice thing is, they will be paying a decent price, and no commissions, so we will get more than if we sold them at the sale if current prices are anything to go by.  And the group weighed just a few pounds shy of averaging 500 which was a bit more than we expected, so a nice surprise there.  @ 1.25 lb we were pretty satisfied.


----------



## Baymule

It only makes sense to buy breeding stock directly from the breeder as opposed to an open sale. Not knocking sale barns, some very good stock passes through there. But to go to where they were raised, have the personal conversation with the owner/breeder and get the details of the heifers is worth a little more. Your buyers picked out some choice heifers, they are not sick or diseased, they are healthy and already on the program to going to their new home. Glad you got a good price for them.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, the weather was crazy.  It was sunny and fairly decent yesterday.  Cloudy and grey and dreary today, with the anticipated front coming through. Got some light showers about noon, then got a "snow squall, about 1:30 or so.  Ground here was getting covered and they said we could get a trace to 2 inches.  I left to go test after checking the radar and it was supposed to be out of this area by 4.  The ground/road was nearly covered when I left.  Got about 8 miles south of here,  and just rain and drizzle.  Got to the farm, just wet.
  All clouds passed over by 4:30 and the sun came out but the wind picked up.  It was dropping pretty fast and 26 by 7 pm.  Got home about 8 and you can see a white dusting here, but everywhere else there wasn't enough snow to even see.  It is now about 23 and is supposed to be a bit colder in the morning but windy so will feel alot colder.  Tomorrow night will be in the single digits they say.   One nice thing, the mud was frozen and no slick spots or slippery  places from the mud... it was nice to walk on firm ground. 

Supposed to be back up in the 40's/20's by Sat and even close to the 50's on Sunday.... but maybe some rain "for a change" on Monday.  

The buyer of the heifers is starting to waffle and my son is P. O.  BIG TIME.  I don't blame him after all the time we spent Saturday sorting and moving cattle around.  They aren't in a "push" to get us the vaccine, or the ear tags, and maybe only want 10 now.  If we had known this, as it is a friend that is acting as the "agent" for the buyer, we would have just shipped them on Friday, gotten our check and been done with it.  Yes they needed to be weaned, but they would have gone directly to the sale.
  Now they have been fussing and hollering, walking the fence, for 3 days and have lost some weight.  Which is normal, but we are now having to put feed into them, and they will have to regain what they lost, and we will have more money in them for the same weight... and maybe not have all, or ANY sold. 
It is the last time that we will do this for anyone.

  Some people say we can make more by weaning, and "preconditioning" them, but when we figure in the increased feed consumption, plus the aggravation of having them separate and making more work, it is not really worth it for us.  We do  not have the facilities to wean and feed and hold a big group of calves. 
Plus we were planning to get the last big group of cows "home" next week and have them there to be able to pull the steer calves and ship them.  This group is in the way, because we had to make 3 "groups",  so we could keep these 16 together, then separate the others into 2 groups because we already had about 15 weaned there; and they are pushing the smaller just weaned  ones around and they aren't able to get in to eat.  If it was warmer weather we could utilize a couple of other lots/pens but with all this cold and the continued rain forecasts, we cannot put them out there with no shelter.  
On top of that, a friend took a group of heifer calves to the stockyard (sale)  last Thursday, about a half hour north of the one we usually use,  and got 1.29 /lb. for his and they weighed avg. 485 lbs.  With the commissions the yard charges, which is a bit more than the sale here, they were right in the 1.25 /lb price we quoted this other guy.  We still would have been glad to do this direct, but since he is not committing to it now, we are just P$#@$D.  My son is giving them a couple of days to make up their mind, but if they don't, the heifers will go back with the rest of the weaned ones, and he will be told no sale.  The girl that is supposed to be the agent, is a friend, and like my son said, it is not worth losing the friendship when it is the boss/owner, that is backing off.... but we will not deal with him again. END OF STORY....

Got my yearly eye exam tomorrow.... at least I will be inside looking out at the cold.  No more farms to test before Saturday.


----------



## greybeard

Ouch!
The hazards of private treaty sales...
I'd have them all at the sale next Thursday. Tell your friend...."nothing personal, it's just business"

I still think April is going to be the month to sell here, but that's still 60 days away.


----------



## Baymule

Why do so many people feel entitled to put others through a LOT of extra work and then flake out? Obviously this pompous jerk has an overly high opinion of himself and expects everyone else to kow-tow down to him. I would give him ONE phone call, letting him know that you couldn't hold them past XX day, then I'd do just as greybeard said and take them to the sale.


----------



## RollingAcres

Really hope the buyer doesn't change his mind.


----------



## farmerjan

It's Wednesday about 10:30 a.m..  Getting ready to head to town for the eye dr. appt. in a few minutes.  WINDY  and cold as all get out with the wind chill. 28 on the thermometer, wind chill says it is about 15.... BRRRRRRRR.  
As for the heifers, haven't heard any more.  If they stay we will keep them for a few weeks, back with the rest that we had "picked through"  since they were used to being together.  There is a new buyer that will be starting to buy here here at the local sale in Feb.  He isn't a "new buyer" just new to our sale barn.  The owner told my son to wait til the first of Feb at least,  as he thinks the prices will pick up with this new buyer there too.  That will give the heifers time to eat, catch back up on any weight loss, and will sell a little better if they are sold as "weaned" for 30 days, bunk broke, and on feed.  We will bring that last group of cows and steer calves home in about 2 weeks.  All according to the weather.  There are already a couple of seasonal buyers starting to buy for this coming grass season.  By mid Feb they are getting serious and then by the time the "grass" buyers start to get going, they have the majority of their buying done.  Usually things get good for about 2 weeks in early April, then falls off as everyone looks towards haymaking, and corn planting and such here. 

After these next 2-3 days of cold and wind, the forecast is saying it might get up to the 60's by Mon and Tues.....  CRAZY!!!!!!  Wind is blowing like a banshee right now.


----------



## Bruce

Good luck with the cattle!


----------



## farmerjan

It is "colder than a witches T"  NO JOKE.  The wind has been wicked. Got up to 32 today on the thermometer, against the house, but wind chill said 22 at the warmest and it sure didn't feel like any 22.... maybe more like MINUS 22.  Of course it wasn't as cold as they were getting in the upper midwest.... 
Back down to 16 and dropping more.  Still windy. Just plain cold for here. Say it'll be single digits tonight. 

Eye Dr appt went well.  Says nothing much changed from last year, pressure good, everything status quo...  didn't even change my glasses prescription.  Have what he calls "baby cataracts" but they are very small, on the outside edge not like most that get them in the center, and I may never have to worry about them.  Had them last year.  Have a very minor floater that is the same as last year.  
So that's all good. 
But boy, the drops that cause them to dilate took 'til like all afternoon to go back to normal.  Just now seeing like I should!!!!  But done for another year . 

Feel for all those that are getting it worse than us... it sure is cold enough here.


----------



## farmerjan

There should be a little cold shivering icon!!!! It is cold, again, not as cold as some in the upper midwest, by a long shot.  But still pretty darn cold for here.... especially after temps were in the 40's and near 50's a few days ago.  That's what is so hard to deal with. 
Got down to 9* on the recording thermometer, wind chills they said were down to 0* or a little below.  Sun is out and it is up to a whopping  13* already Might hit 30 by the afternoon, then not as cold tonight in the 20's,  and up to near 60*    by Sunday.  Totally unbelieveable crazy temp swings.  We lost a calf yesterday, thinking the cold was just too much with the wind chill and all.  Not real small, but it may have had a touch of pneumonia.  Hard to pick up on that when there are 25 all laying in the hay and looking like they are just hunkered down out of the wind.  Heard that a friend  has lost several cows and it seems they had some parasite, don't know much about it  yet.  Not something that was even considered until they lost several and had one posted from what I heard third hand.  Will have to try to chase down the info to see if it could possibly be why we lost a couple when it was all wet and rainy.  Just been a tough year.   Cattle prices don't look any better this year.

Tested a farm that I am pretty sure is going to be selling out in the next few months.  Heard through the grapevine they are just getting deeper in the hole because milk prices are not supporting monthly operating costs.  Wonder about a couple of others too.  Heard also that there were several 4,000 cow dairies selling out in the midwest and a 10,000 cow herd going out in either Oregon or Wash state..  And supposedly the milk prices for March and April are going to be less than now.  Wonder where all these milk companies think they are going to get milk from if there are no dairies.... if the big ones are saying "DONE" that is an indication that it is really getting bad because they have the numbers to spread costs out over.


----------



## Baymule

We are supposed to get up to 70* on Sunday. Then it is not supposed to get to freezing again for at least a week or two. We still have February to go. I have 6 more ewes to lamb, 4 are FF and will probably pick the rainiest coldest night they can find to go drop their lambs. I talk to them daily about that. LOL

Jan I am sorry for the calf that you lost.  Yes it must be hard to tell if one is a little off when they are all huddled up, laying on the hay to keep warm. I know you and your son keep a close, seasoned eye on your livestock.

Dairy. In their zeal to squeeze as much as they can out of both the farmer and the consumer, the milk companies are literally running farmers out of business. Go big or go home, and they went big, now they are going home. 

There is a small dairy near us, in the next town, that is the only certified all Guernsey dairy in Texas. They have registered Guernseys, beautiful cows. They sell raw milk for $12 a gallon. We used to buy from them at $10 a gallon. Our last trip to their store, we were discussing that it was expensive to make that special trip and pay that much. When he rang up our purchase we were a little dumbfounded at the raise in prices. That was our last purchase. They have people who drive from Tyler and all over to buy their raw milk. It's nuts what people will pay. But they have not only found their niche, but have built it and added on other products like yogurt, butter, cheese and buttermilk. 

Farther away is a Jersey dairy who sells milk at $6 a gallon. But it is too far for us to make that trip. @Devonviolet and @Latestarter both live close enough that it is worth it to them when their goats are not milking.


----------



## Latestarter

To establish real "market prices" you must have a true free market environment. With all the govt subsidies and mandates and price restrictions, and rules/regs, tampering, it's a wonder the whole thing hasn't already collapsed. I'm pretty sure the Guernseys dairy is NOT selling any raw milk to the dairy industry (at anywhere near $12/gal). I believe the Jersey owner told me he sells raw milk to dairy at ~$1.50/gallon. He sells to customers @ $6/gal. Milk at wally world is $3/gal for their value brand, which is the cheapest.

I'm sure there is a market for $12 milk or they would be forced to lower prices or go out of business. I'm not a part of that market, and it seems you no longer are either Bay. So as they continue to raise the price and the market shrinks, so will they have to. Or they will have to lower their price to expand their market and expand their operation. Fine lines to draw. Have to walk narrow and balance accordingly. Price fixing and supports systems "hurt" some to "help" others. I wouldn't expect someone in Alaska to be paying the same price per pound for alligator tail as someone living in south Louisiana...

Sorry you lost a calf Jan and hope whatever it is that killed the heiefer/cows on your friend's place can be identified and doesn't become another factor for you to deal with.   I'm happy that you're so close to retirement and will be able to get out before the crash and hopefully move fwd relatively "unscathed".


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> There should be a little cold shivering icon!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> I'm sure there is a market for $12 milk or they would be forced to lower prices or go out of business. I'm not a part of that market, and it seems you no longer are either Bay. So as they continue to raise the price and the market shrinks, so will they have to. Or they will have to lower their price to expand their market and expand their operation.
> .



their business is growing and they bought a million dollar robotic milker last year. this article says they have 7,000 customers. 

https://tylerpaper.com/news/local/w...cle_84adda06-45ce-574d-a589-bdd4c36c97b7.html






https://www.facebook.com/thewaldoway/videos/the-waldo-way-robot/1160068380695365/


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> their business is growing and they bought a million dollar robotic milker last year. this article says they have 7,000 customers.
> 
> https://tylerpaper.com/news/local/w...cle_84adda06-45ce-574d-a589-bdd4c36c97b7.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thewaldoway/videos/the-waldo-way-robot/1160068380695365/


Wow!   What a beautiful place.  And that robotic milking machine cost a pretty penny!  Someone has to pay for it!! No wonder they charge $12 a gallon.  Jersey Girls dairy isn’t as sparkling clean, but their milk is creamy and delicious and ONLY $6 a gallon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, the more things go south, the more I feel it is just important for me to keep "me" in my own dairy, produce & meat.    Some days, I'd welcome being a hermit.  

Nothing in the news has been good, weather bad, markets are worse.  I was off yesterday and enjoyed doing nothing more than feed chores -- which included toting hot water for the "precious ones"  since it was about 14 at get up, plus heavy wind!    

Spring cannot come soon enough for me !


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Jersey Girls dairy isn’t as sparkling clean, but their milk is creamy and delicious and ONLY $6 a gallon.



Exactly my point, wish they were closer to us! LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

My goat milking area doesn't shine   BUT, their milk is great & a "free" benefit of feeding them.


----------



## farmerjan

I enjoyed the you tube video on the Waldo way farm.  A few things that the reporter in the newspaper article didn't exactly report.  Robots are not new to Texas.  They might have been new to a "raw milk" dairy.  
They will only "milk " approx 60 cows each, 65 at a stretch.  The cows have to be identified as they go in, and the robot does send information about them to a computer/smart phone.... There are several companies that make the robots, and they cost around 250,000 each.  Then you have to add in building the "stall" etc., all the infrastucture needed for the cows to be able to enter/exit the robot.  Most farms put in 2 or 4 that install them,  since the building of the barn etc is the big expense.  Many have put in 2 with room to expand to 4 in the future.  Texans are lucky that their state allows the sale of raw milk, as many do not.  That is why there are cowshares and herdshares. 
Guernseys have a higher beta caretone content in their milk, that is why it is "yellow".  That comes from more green grass grazing, but can also come from certain feedstuffs. 
They may be feeding alfalfa pellets in the milking stall.  They cannot feed hay in the stall as it will get into the electronics/robots and cause problems.  The red laser you saw will guide the washer/cleaner and then the teat inflation onto the teat.  They can be programmed to not milk a certain teat, to send the milk to a "dump out" if the cow has had any antibiotic treatments;  it will record the flow per minute, total milk output,  the viscousity  of the milk which will indicate the possibility of mastitis,  also record the butterfat and protein of the milk.
Cows learn pretty quickly to go in, they only get FEED (grain type) in the stall.  Most of the machines will allow a cow to get milked a max of 6 times in 24 hours.  If the cow doesn't go in, or only goes in once, or doesn't make a "normal amount", a warning is sent to the computer and the farmer has to go out and physically make the cow go into the robot.  Younger cows often learn quicker, and adapt better to them. 
In the picture of them feeding the cattle in the trough out in the field, you will see the corn in the feed/pellet mix.  So a comment on the facebook page that the cows only get good food and not corn or soybeans is not true. 

I am not knocking this dairy.  I am glad that someone is trying to keep the guernsey breed alive since they have been so inbred for way too many years.  They are my favorite breed, but I have trouble getting them to breed and settle.  It is a notorious fault in the breed nowadays. 
Jerseys are also a good breed.  Both came from the same general area of England years ago.  Jerseys actually have a higher butterfat than guernseys as an average.  Guernseys will run 3.8 to maybe 5 at best.  Jerseys average 4.0 to 5.5.  Jerseys also eat alot less than a guernsey as they are usually a smaller cow and will mature a little faster than most guernseys.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thanks  @farmerjan for taking the time to share that interesting information.....its amazing what technology  has done for / to farming in our country....hopefully  it will all end up for the best for the  farmer and  the animal.
I am  confused with so many dairy farms going under, why would some spend so much money on the hands free milking technology  ? What are the benifits  other than sanitation, record keeping and less farm helpers.... doesn't  the cost of the  robotic machine add to the cost of the end product greatly ?


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats ;  all the reasons you listed are some of the reasons dairies have gone to robots.  The biggest reason.... no one wants to milk cows.  As in hired help.  Take the average salary of a hired milker  here in Va.  $25,000 to 30,000 per year.  Plus housing and usually the electric is paid for.  Gets them up to 35,000.  Then insurance for many.  Then add in days off.  Then sick days... and do you really want to get up and go milk cows 12 out of 14 days @ 2or 3 a.m.?  Most work 12 on 2 off, some get one day a week off.  
Then look at wages that have not kept up with what companies pay in the "normal" working sector.  And they get every weekend off... or the equivalent.

  And you are out there in all kinds of weather... just like the "polar vortex" and the hot 100 degree days in Tx; at all hours.   That is one of the reasons so many dairies have gone to Mexicans milking.  They are the ones that most are willing to work the hours.  If you are in the barn at 3a.m. and get done by say 7 with milking and cleanup.  Then you go home, eat some breakfast, go back to the barn maybe to do the barn scraping or feeding... Then home for a nap, get back up and go back to the barn at 2pm, and get done and home by say 5:30 or 6 pm.  Supper, then time to go to bed and get up by 3 again.  It cuts into your family life, your social life, everything.  The farms are getting bigger, so more hours in the parlors.  Some are milking 22 out of 24 hours.  With time to just do the cleanup and pipeline washing etc. They milk in shifts.  And let me tell you, all those hours on concrete floors, even with the mats and all that most have in the parlors to help "soften" the impact from the floors, is hard on your legs and back. 
Many dairies in Europe, went to robots when they first came out.  You did not have to be there twice a day, every day at the same time.  You did not have to rely on help that might call in sick; legitimately or not. You didn't have to worry if the cows were getting milked "on time".  You did not have to pay benefits, provide housing, deal with the daily "drama" of human BS.  
There is alot of upkeep to robots.  You have to monitor the  cows, their coming in and getting milked, there are breakdowns.  But if you have something that needs to be done early one morning, you can go check on the robot and the "readouts" a little later.  If you want to go to a luncheon meeting, say for anything like crops or something, and it won't get out til 3 or 4 pm, you can go to the barn after to check to see who wasn't milked during the day. You can get up at 6 am and start your day instead of 2 or 3.  You are not tied to a rigid schedule.  You might be in the barn at 4 pm and leave to go to an evening meeting or seminar.  You can leave and go to a family members birthday party, or a basketball game.... you can have a more flexible life which gives you a better outlook. 
And there are savings in other things.  What I do is no longer necessary.  It is all done by the computer programs.  So that is saving a 100 cow farm approx 250-300 a month. It is more ongoing with the robot, so it is easier to pick up on a cow that is "starting" to not feel good, or starting a flareup of mastitis.   I am not saying that the robot is the answer to everything.  There is hands on that a farmer needs to do.  They need monthly maintenance. Parts are not cheap.  Breakdowns can be a disaster....

The plus is that a high producing cow can be milked more often, so it is more "like nature" with a calf sucking often.  It is less stress on the udder ligaments.  Frequent milking will actually cause the cow to make more milk.  More milk will create more income. A cow that is milked 2x a day say gives 60 lbs a day.  3x a day will increase her production 10-15% so say she is up to 65-70 lbs a day.  With a robotic system they say it can increase it up to 20% so up to 70-75 lbs a day.  Especially if she is milked more in the early stages of lactation, she will hold that increased production longer in her lactation.  More milk, means more income, means it spreads the costs out more.  And less "wear and tear" on the suspensory of the udder so the udder holds up longer, more years of production. 

The dairies here in Va that have gone to robots have done it for the "hired help" reasons as much as anything.  But, there are some that have taken them out in Pa as the robots have "worn out" and they have not seen where they can justify the replacement costs with the milk prices being what they are.  I also think that the "younger generation" is more apt to want to go the "electronic - robotic" route more than the "older" farmers.  But even they are seeing that the future in dairying is not good and until it gets to where a person can make a living at it, there will be fewer and fewer  that will be willing to put that kind of money into it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@farmerjan  thank you, you always give a clear answer to a question.....


----------



## greybeard

https://articles.extension.org/pages/73995/dairy-robotic-milking-systems-what-are-the-economics


----------



## farmerjan

@greybeard .  That was a very informative article.  Thank you for posting it. There are a few things that I would have to take issue with, only from a very small sample of the farms I have worked with and know of that have the robots. 
The one farm that is milking around 100-110, has said that his production increased  nearly 10 lbs per cow over his previous parlor barn 2x milking.  His cows have adapted real well, and he has seen a decrease in mastitis.  His cows visit it on an average of 3 to 5 times in 24 hours.  Especially the higher producers;  partly that is from wanting more grain I am sure.  But it has been proven on several trials, that if a fresh cow is milked more frequently in the first 60 days of her lactation, the increase in production will persist longer and she will make more overall milk than one that is only milked 2x.  I have 2 farms that milk their fresh cows 4 times a day.  More labor, but they say they have seen a significant increase and the cows udders do not get so tight and put the stress on the ligaments.  They have been doing this for nearly 2 years, and have had some time to study the results.   
Wages here are not in the $16./hr range.  The best milkers that are on hourly pay are getting  $10 to $11./hour.  Most are on salary as I mentioned in my previous post. Most farmers base it on a 8-10  hour day.  Over the course of the year, that is about $10-11/hour if my math is right.  Plus the house which is figured at about 500-600/month or say 6,000 a year.  Plus the electric @ about 75-100 month.  So another 1,000 a year.  So if they are paying 25,000, plus 6,000 plus 1,000 = 32,000 a year value.  Take that and divide by 120 hours for 12 days on 2 off, x 26 weeks = somewhere about $11. per hour.  
So that means our labor costs are less than what they are figuring in the article.  That would mean that the robots are actually less economical.  Yet, the one farmer I mentioned above said he has figured that he is doing better financially. I haven't seen his books. He says with increased production, and less mastitis, he has seen a small but positive improvement in his bottom line, even though the milk prices are abysmal.
I have no arguments with the article and do find that it has really spelled it out pretty good.  Again, I don't think that any of the farms are saying it has greatly increased their  cash flow, or made things better financially.  But it has taken some of the stress out of the hired labor situation, it gives the farmer more flexibility as the article says, to do things that need doing, and some like crops or harvesting, in a more timely manner. 
It is a trade off, money wise, for most of the farmers.  The biggest thing that the ones that like them is the flexibility of the system.  It is a big initial outlay of money in the beginning.


----------



## greybeard

I didn't look back at it, but I think the article is several years old, and you are correct, the dynamics of any farming endeavor change, depending on where one is located. 
Much of the East Texas dairy sector moved out-up to the Tx panhandle about 1 decade (or more) ago so there sure isn't any robot milking around here.


----------



## greybeard

See this on the 'other' board?


----------



## farmerjan

greybeard said:


> See this on the 'other' board?


No I didn't see it but I haven't been on it for much time.  Finally succumbed to a cold this weekend and have been trying to just get as much sleep as possible.  I don't feel real bad, just runny stuffy head & nose.  Getting out in the sun sure feels good though.  Supposed to be near 70 tomorrow.  We will all have pneumonia for sure!!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@farmerjan ...sure hope you get back to feeling better soon


----------



## RollingAcres

I hope you feel better soon @farmerjan


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @B&B Happy goats  and @RollingAcres ;  I don't feel too bad, just blowing my nose as it is like a dripping faucet.  I did cancel my dentist appt this morning.  Figured they didn't need to be exposed to my germs.  Don't think I could have kept my mouth open long enough for the routine teeth cleaning check up anyways.

We did get the 10 heifers sold and delivered on Saturday.  Waiting to hear how a friend did with his calves at the sale on Sat. Might be shipping a load this week.  Heifers still there are eating good.


----------



## RollingAcres

I don't know what's more annoying with a cold, running nose that won't stop dripping or a stuffy nose. 

Good to hear that you got 10 heifers sold. Did that guy(a friend of a friend I think) ever call your son? Or the 10 sold was sold to him?


----------



## Baymule

Sorry you have a cold, it is annoying. But your body needs a rest once in awhile and if you don’t take a rest, it gives you a nice head cold. Like you really needed that. Drink hot tea, broth and indulge yourself if you can.


----------



## farmerjan

The 10 heifers did go to that person.  But I never saw him; the gal that was doing the initial deal, was there to help run them through the chute Sat and vaccinate them and change the eartags to what they wanted.  I feel a little bad for her as it was not her making the changes.... but I doubt we will ever sell any more straight out unless the person wanting them comes, picks them, and then pays and takes them as soon as they were weighed.  We were trying to help them out by keeping them in the barn lot for a week, with the grain sorghum silage, getting them past the "screaming for momma" stage, and doing the vaccinations and ear tags for them because we have a good working chute. 
Oh well, done and over.  Still have about 8-10 nice ones, then some not as good.  They all are eating good so that's a plus.


----------



## farmerjan

Weather has been totally screwy!!!!!  Was 29 this morning.  Got up to 66 this afternoon, 74 on my open porch in the sun !!.  They have changed to partly sun tomorrow, with some showers possible overnight into Wednesday.... but temps still staying in the 40's to poss. 70..... Then back down to 20's and 40's by Sunday.  Were originally calling for showers all Wed, Thurs, Fri but now they will be more scattered.  I sure hope not much rain.  The ground is thawing after that hard cold frozen week, and it is like grease on top to get around.  I've got 8 buckets of feed out of the bin to hopefully get up to my "nurse cow barn" in the morning.  Would like to make a 2nd trip but we'll see.


----------



## farmerjan

I mentioned in another thread about the #@$%#  neighbor and the lawsuit against my son about the cell phone tower.  Well, he went to court and they tried everything they could to stop it.  The judge;  a woman;  listened and for everything they came up with my son's lawyer had an answer or a rebuttal or could prove she didn't know what she was saying.  They tried to make an issue about the "junk vehicles" that were against the covenant, which had all been moved etc., within the time frame the sheriffs dept had given him after she made the complaint.  So the judge said, this has been satisfied, so is a NON ISSUE.  Then they tried the whole "building a  new structure" thing that the cell tower would not meet the restrictive covenants, and the judge said that number one, it was not a "building" so did not have to meet the 1500 sq foot living space requirement, that my son was not doing the building but was leasing the land to Verizon, so why was she suing my son for it.... and whether we liked it or not, progress is the way of the world.  It may not be what they want, but that there were worse things than this, that it would be of the greater benefit to the public, and so she basically dismissed the whole lawsuit.  The woman's lawyer kept interrupting the judge, and kept bringing back up stuff about the vehicles, and the judge said that she had already ruled on that so they could not keep bringing it up, and they said they would appeal.  She said you have every right to appeal.  BUT,  they had better have some new reasons that would stand up under scrutiny, and they would be right back in HER court so to make sure of what they were doing if they wanted to go that route.... Her lawyer interrupted the judge a couple more times when the judge said she had ruled, they pissed her off and she got up and walked out of the courtroom.  It was the last case of the day.... but my son's lawyer said the judge was really P.O. by their lawyer and as far as he was concerned it was a done and finished deal.  He said he doubted that they would try to appeal since they really rubbed the judge the wrong way. 
The Board of Supervisor's meeting is Feb 25th.  Several of the board members know my son, and a couple have told him that they have been watching this ( everyone knows everything that goes on around here) and the one told him they are tired of the "d@#@ed" Yankees thinking they were coming here and trying to run things.  Then he laughed and said...." yeah, I know where you come from originally too.... but you aren't like most of them".  We are yankees too, but we have a reputation of trying to fit in and liking the way things are for the most part.  I am thinking this will give us a very good chance for it to get passed.  
Verizon has hinted that they can appeal a "NO" decision with the state and get it over ruled, in 99% of the cases when it is of concern to public safety and since they have tried to comply by staying away from the historic district area, and all, it is SELDOM that the state will refuse if there is good cause.  

I'm not a big believer in things like eminent domain and taking people's property and such.... but for pete's sake, this is only a single pole cell tower, not a frickin 5 acre compound with razor wire and lights and all sorts of noise and stuff.  I bet in 6 months after it is built, it won't even be noticed by 90% of the people there. 
We are afraid she might have something up her sleeve to try to stop it.... we will see. 
We also do not have to worry about any of our farm equipment, the flat bed trailer that he hauls hay on, any of the "farm use" vehicles being there.  They just have to be "operable".  And the box trailer falls under that too.


----------



## Bruce

You must be really POed since you posted all that twice 



farmerjan said:


> it was not a "building" so did not have to meet the 1500 sq foot living space requirement


Yeah, we all want to live on a pole in a field. Sure does sound like the neighbor is reaching for every straw she can grasp and her lawyer is a bottom feeder for taking the case. Gonna get the legal fees either win or lose.


----------



## Latestarter

I don't have a problem with eminent domain when it is done fairly and to the public's benefit, not an individual. I HAVE see it abused... badly. Glad your son has passed through that little fire. Hope the neighbor smartens up, cuts her losses and just moves on.


----------



## Rammy

I like that Ms.PITA got her clock cleaned in court.


----------



## farmerjan

Latestarter said:


> I don't have a problem with eminent domain when it is done fairly and to the public's benefit, not an individual. I HAVE see it abused... badly. Glad your son has passed through that little fire. Hope the neighbor smartens up, cuts her losses and just moves on.


I agree that there are cases for eminent domain.  I didn't say it very well, but was referring to the state being able to "over ride"  if the board of supervisors turn it down.  And I do agree that there are times that the public welfare should win out over individual wants.  This whole thing is just a B$#@# neighbor, that has taken a dislike to us, because we refused to make her hay after they screwed us the first year we made it.  That was after another neighbor farmer refused to make it again after having a problem with them 2 years in a row.  This is problem person.


----------



## Baymule

There is a rotten apple in every barrel. Too bad you can't just toss her out.  

My sister has a cell tower on her property and gets a nice check every month, around $800. While it is not enough to make a living on, it is a nice kick in the bank account. The cell tower payment would make a payment on needed equipment, buy a truck or anything else you might need. Go for it. Fight this BIT&@$% all the way.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Baymule .  If we can get this thing done, it will take about a year's worth of payments just to "pay us back" for the lawyers fees.  But it will be worth it if we can just get it done.  The "neighbors" had once put the house on the market, then withdrew it.  Wish to god they had sold it back then.  Sadly, the husband isn't a bad guy.  How he has lived with her I will never know.  He had a heart attack a while back, and my son said he looked horrible in court that day.  I don't think she cares that she is putting him through all this extra stress too.  I don't think he is really against it.... but since she is his wife..... God bless him because he has a tough row to hoe with her. 

Sunny, started out at 37 already up to 57 @ 10 a.m.  Maybe record highs on Thursday.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@farmerjan ....how is your head cold doing ?  Hope you are on the mend and back on your feet real soon


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats ...Cold is about the same.  Nose running, but that is better than tight and stuffed up.  Not feeling up to 100 % by any means.  Sun today was nice.  
Had to go to town this afternoon and pick up a 530 lb heifer from the stockyards.  She is part belted galloway, and one place that we are supposed to "get back" to rent; used to have it 2 owners ago; the owner is rich as croesus, and he made a $5,000 bet with a friend that he would have some belted cattle on his place by April of 2019.  This was 2 years ago.  So I have been looking for a couple of heifers/cows, that we could get and put there to help him win his bet, by his request.  But he still hasn't gotten with the guy who came and looked at the land, to build the fences this guy is wanting.  He bought this place to rent out .... you know the kind, more money than they have sense....
Didn't get serious about finding any til about a month ago, as why should I tie up my money until the fences were built.... But I asked a friend who is a cattle dealer, to keep his eye out for 2 to 4 heifers or cows for me.  They generally bring about half of what a black heifer would bring.  He sees them occasionally up in Winchester at the stock sale as there is a farm up there that raises them.  
But he saw this one here close, and I told him to go ahead and get her if she looked decent.  The belt doesn't go all the way around on top, and one side is much better than the other, but she's a nicely built heifer.  530 lbs for like .61... Cost me 323. + some change.  Eventually I guess he will be buying her, but if not, she is nice enough that I will breed her anyway and just keep her.  He hasn't okayed, and paid, the up front money the fencing guy wants;  he gets materials up front and I don't blame him....

So I am the new owner of a partially belted heifer.  They say she came in with her momma and they split the pair, but that the cow would go after you and really want to "get you".  So the buyer said he didn't want to get her too.  She is plenty old enough to be weaned.  We put her in with our "bigger" weaned heifers, and she will learn to come in to eat by following them.  And the fences there are good, so shouldn't have any issues with her getting out and going looking for her momma who is on her way to be hamburger.  Could be the cow was open, or real old, or just plain mean. If they had sold them as a pair, I would have taken them.  But maybe he can find 1-3 more for me.  I happen to like them alot.  But they are just not going to make any money and we cannot afford to feed anything right now that doesn't make enough money to pay their way.  I am not into registered belteds, and not into showing, so I really cannot afford to keep very many animals that I cannot at least get back what they are worth.
For example, the 10 heifers we sold weighed 497 lbs and we got 1.25 =  $621. +.  This heifer weighed 530 and brought .61 = 323. +.  Nearly half.  And she is built nice.  Can't afford to feed what won't make money.  The cost of feeding a cow for a year is about 450-550.  This heifer did not even bring what it cost to keep her momma for the year. 
They are supposed to make good beef, but I am not into direct marketing much anymore and am tired of the ones that want a beef, then don't have the money when they are ready or want to "make payments".  So not going to get back into it much.  If we raise a few of these and I wind up with them, will try to market a little beef, or put it in my own freezer.  Maybe offer it to some members here that want some grass fed good beef.... These will gain faster than my jerseys and they are supposed to marble pretty good.  Will have to maybe kill one for myself and see how I like it.   If it is good, maybe make a "road trip" and visit some members, and sell some beef..... then it will be worth keeping, and feeding a few.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Dang woman...you need to get into smaller animals that don't  cost you so much lol...happy to hear you are up and about...take care of that cold...hope it's  not the kind that stays long.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Thanks @Baymule .    Sadly, the husband isn't a bad guy.  How he has lived with her I will never know.  He had a heart attack a while back, and my son said he looked horrible in court that day.


Poor guy. He had a heart attack, you know why? Because he wanted to leave her so bad, it was almost worth dying for! 

anybody who thinks my humor is tasteless is probably right, but I don't care


----------



## Mike CHS

If the belted one is like the White Belted Galloway that is grown around here, we had some steaks from them that was some of the most marbled I had ever had (all from grass).


----------



## farmerjan

Since I am NOT a "goat person",   and although I like and used to raise some Appaloosa's, you cannot eat them.  So we raise beef, and I like my dairy cows so I raise calves on them.  So guess I will stick with the Big animals!!!!!  
Cold will run it's normal course of 10 days or so.  Coughing when nose is runny, but not a real big deal.  Gotta work the next 3 afternoons, but at least it will be decently warm.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Since I am NOT a "goat person",   and although I like and used to raise some Appaloosa's, you cannot eat them.  So we raise beef, and I like my dairy cows so I raise calves on them.  So guess I will stick with the Big animals!!!!!
> Cold will run it's normal course of 10 days or so.  Coughing when nose is runny, but not a real big deal.  Gotta work the next 3 afternoons, but at least it will be decently warm.


Lol, understand...had  herfords many moons ago.....now i get to enjoy my neighbors black Angus  next to us.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> If the belted one is like the White Belted Galloway that is grown around here, we had some steaks from them that was some of the most marbled I had ever had (all from grass).


Belted Galloways come in a couple of colors.  The belt is always white, they come in black, dun and a red.  Also some other "shades" but the black/white belts are well known as "OREO " cows.  I think that maybe if I can get one fed out and butchered, might have some sales for the meat.  They are "double haired" meaning they have an inner and outer hair coat, so they don't need as much body fat covering to keep warm.  That is one of the reasons they do good in colder climates;  like the Scottish  highland cattle.


----------



## Baymule

There is somebody in Tyler that raises Scottish Highlands, I feel sorry for them in the summer.


----------



## farmerjan

I have been told by a couple of breeders on another forum, that the belted galloways actually adapt very well to the heat.  They shed out the undercoat and the longer hair actually helps to shade them.... guess the highlanders might do the same?   But they were bred and originated in the colder, WET climates of Scotland, and do very well in that kind of conditions.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> I have been told by a couple of breeders on another forum, that the belted galloways actually adapt very well to the heat.  They shed out the undercoat and the longer hair actually helps to shade them.... guess the highlanders might do the same?   But they were bred and originated in the colder, WET climates of Scotland, and do very well in that kind of conditions.



The Highlanders are beautiful looking animals !


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Poor guy. He had a heart attack, you know why? Because he wanted to leave her so bad, it was almost worth dying for!
> 
> anybody who thinks my humor is tasteless is probably right, but I don't care


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> The Highlanders are beautiful looking animals !


x2!


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> Since I am NOT a "goat person",   and although I like and used to raise some Appaloosa's, you cannot eat them.  So we raise beef, and I like my dairy cows so I raise calves on them.  So guess I will stick with the Big animals!!!!!
> Cold will run it's normal course of 10 days or so.  Coughing when nose is runny, but not a real big deal.  Gotta work the next 3 afternoons, but at least it will be decently warm.



Or you can raise miniature cattle 
Hopefully the cold doesn't linger. Lots of sick people at work here. Luckily they are upstairs and I'm down in the basement.


----------



## farmerjan

My cold is alot less  this morning.  Nose not as runny.  It is cloudy, possible rain/showers.  On my way to take the truck/trailer down to the co-op.  Got a tire keeps going flat and am tired of having to put air in it every time we have to use it.  Got to go to work this afternoon.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Just caught up.

Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, it seems that all the really nice folks here on BYH are ailing in some way: you with your cold, @Latestarter with his aches and pains, Miss @Baymule and her DH with colds, Miss @B&B Happy goats with her hearing and eyesight issues, and poor Miss @Carla D with fibromyalgia issues.  If these aches and pains only hit the nice folks then I don't have anything to worry about!

I'm glad the issue with the problem neighbor seem to be working out for you two.  Once the tower gets built and the lease payment starts, that can help ease the money situation.

Best wishes to you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, it seems that all the really nice folks here on BYH are ailing in some way If these aches and pains only hit the nice folks then I don't have anything to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



yes you do!


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> But they were bred and originated in the colder, WET climates of Scotland, and do very well in that kind of conditions.


So was Old Jock 126. (#1 in Angus herd book and is regarded as breed  foundation sire) Most true Angus (registered and commercial) in the world today trace right back to a great grandson of Old Jock...Black Prince77.


----------



## greybeard

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, it seems that all the really nice folks here on BYH are ailing in some way.......... If these aches and pains only hit the nice folks then I don't have anything to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to you.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Nor do I evidently, but I have noticed as well, how many members here seem to be ill.

I find it kind of odd.
I'm on several other boards similar to this one, tho they are predominantly beef cattle producers, another one that is all USMC, and another that is classic car folks and I rarely if ever read of anyone on those boards so often being ill with colds and flu. It may simply be attributed to the demographics involved tho.


----------



## farmerjan

This cold I have is a once a year or less often thing.  I get it, usually after an extreme temp change,  and then it runs it's course.  Except for a few coughs and a slightly runny nose today, it is on it's way out.  Will take a few more days to get rid of the cough, which is intermittent, as the nose dries up and stops dripping down the throat.  Plus, last week I went with a girlfriend out shopping at the discount food store, and then we went to lunch, and there were 2 people that should not have been out in public as they had bad colds/flu with sneezing, coughing, nose blowing, runny eyes.... and I must've caught some of it in the air.  So I am not going to complain.  Just that I had enough decency to NOT go to the dentist and spread my germs around!!!!
I did test this afternoon, and they were all getting over having it for the past several weeks....  I don't seem to get one unless I am out in the "public".  Being with the cows, in the barns, and I seldom get anything unless the workers have been sick. 
Have been told that there are alot that have had some serious bouts with colds/flu here lately.


----------



## farmerjan

Didn't get to take the truck/trailer to get the tire checked.  Had a call related to work, got tied up with that, so I just got some things here done, all the stuff for work in my little ranger, left a little early so I didn't have to rush.  Had to fill up with gas, stopped at the bank, got to the farm.  It was starting to sprinkle so got the stuff inside, set up and didn't have to hurry up.  I will try to take it one of these next days.  Not Thursday as I have to drop meters and stuff at the farm that does his own testing, then go to the big 250 cow herd that takes so long to milk.  Gotta be there to set up and be ready to milk at 2 so I will be leaving here by about 11.  Maybe get the tire looked at Friday or early next week.  Probably not going to haul any cattle for another week anyway. 

Getting some light rain here now.  Still in the mid 50's and supposed to be up to mid 70's tomorrow.... dropping to the mid 30's friday night.... oh well, can't do anything about it but try to enjoy the warmer days, and get ready for the cold to come back.  It is still WINTER according to the calendar.


----------



## Baymule

Winter took about a week off, but it's back! Ran the AC yesterday and last night, heat on this morning.


----------



## Carla D

Our weather can’t make up its foolish ever-loving mind what to do. For a week extreme subzero temps. Then a couple of typical temp days. Rain. Wind. Snow. More, a whole lot more snow. Calm. Rain more. Heavy blowing snow. I think we’ve gained close to 8-10 inches of snow the last couple of days. More is scheduled. We haven’t had hardly any snow all winter. Now we’re hammered. Plows and blowers running nonstop practically. Were supposed to be cold and snowy for the next week off and on. It’s so odd and unpredictable this year.


----------



## Mike CHS

Same here.  It was 72 yesterday afternoon and 23 this morning.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, it seems that all the really nice folks here on BYH are ailing in some way: you with your cold, @Latestarter with his aches and pains, Miss @Baymule and her DH with colds, Miss @B&B Happy goats with her hearing and eyesight issues, and poor Miss @Carla D with fibromyalgia issues.  If these aches and pains only hit the nice folks then I don't have anything to worry about!
> 
> I'm glad the issue with the problem neighbor seem to be working out for you two.  Once the tower gets built and the lease payment starts, that can help ease the money situation.
> 
> Best wishes to you.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


My warrenty is running out, parts are breaking....you have the same creator....watch your warrenty, keep your parts in check, and schedule  regular maintenance. ...


----------



## Carla D

@Senile_Texas_Aggie , you’re just as nice as everyone you listed. And every bit as nice as any other Texas Aggie. You just drew the “lucky straw” and don’t have as many health issues as some people have to cope with.

@B&B Happy goats , we do have the same creator. I hope my warranty doesn’t expire any time soon. I’m just really bad about keeping up with the standard maintenance schedule. I have at least 51 more years to limp this worn out vehicle. I’m determined to see my 97th birthday.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Carla D said:


> @Senile_Texas_Aggie , you’re just as nice as everyone you listed. And every bit as nice as any other Texas Aggie. You just drew the “lucky straw” and don’t have as many health issues as some people have to cope with.
> 
> @B&B Happy goats , we do have the same creator. I hope my warranty doesn’t expire any time soon. I’m just really bad about keeping up with the standard maintenance schedule. I have at least 51 more years to limp this worn out vehicle. I’m determined to see my 97th birthday.


And i will be right here wishing you a happy birthday from your BYH friend
I bought a extended warrenty  plan...


----------



## farmerjan

Well. we had 2 WARM days.  Yesterday was rainy/misty stuff but still in the 60's when I went to bed. The recording thermometer resets around midnight and it was 63.  It is now 10:30 or so and has dropped to 54.  Wind is picking up but the sun has come out some, clouds and blue sky.  So we will be getting what all of you to the west have had. 
Temps dropping and colder.  Got to pack the samples from yesterday, 250 +/- and get stuff ready to go.  Going to the farm to pick up the samples and do the computer stuff, where I dropped them off yesterday, then go from there on up to the afternoon farm I am going to do.  It is working out pretty good as far as traveling in that direction and saving a few miles.  I do get mileage for testing, and NO I don't figure in discounted mileage when I can occasionally combine these trips.  It doesn't happen often enough to go in and do all the changes in the computer.... besides I would never remember to change it back and then wind up getting shortchanged for several months.  BTDT and just decided that they can pay me the little extra when I can combine. 
Besides I have to go to a farm I used to test, on Monday, and get the right specs for the computer report into another testers computer because they can't seem to get it to work.   ME, the least electronically oriented person....  because for some strange reason, I have figured out how to create some reports that no one else can get to come out right.  I won't get any extra for that trip, I am doing it for the farmer that I used to test so they can have what they want and learned to use when I was there.  Gotta keep 'em happy.  I am not sorry to have given them up... too hard on my ankle & knee when they expanded the parlor and I am glad to done with the physical strain there.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> My warrenty is running out, parts are breaking....you have the same creator....watch your warrenty, keep your parts in check, and schedule  regular maintenance. ...


Are you getting random calls telling you that your warranty is running out and offering to sell you an extended policy? We get those for the cars. Don't have a one with a warranty that wasn't expired at least 6 years ago but they act like they know something about our cars


----------



## greybeard

It's sleeting 20 miles north of me. 39 and only lite  rain here right now.


----------



## Carla D

greybeard said:


> It's sleeting 20 miles north of me. 39 and only lite  rain here right now.


Yuk!


----------



## greybeard

Belay that mateys. It's now snow/sleet mix here. Won't stick as the ground is too wet and warm. Should clear out in a few hrs tho.







I'm just 7 mi North of the words North Cleveland..


----------



## CntryBoy777

That just looks so messy to deal with.....glad not to be in that path....just be careful over that way.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it's cloudy, wet and RAINING for a change!!!! Really???
We had grey cloudy skies yesterday and raw damp feeling.  Got the last 30+ cows and steer calves moved home from pasture.  Pregnancy checked and not at all good.  This group may have had some problems with the bull as they were either 5-6 1/2 months, or open.
Been a very discouraging and difficult year. Vet still thinks it is in part due to needing more magnesium. So we are going to go for all hi-mag salt this year, not just in the early part of the year when grass growth is excessive.   I am also going to use Rumensin in the mineral although I am not big on "additives", but there may be some underlying clostridiums  due to the exceptional wet. Cannot afford to "not have" all the calves we need to sell for the payments and all.  We will be in a very tight spot next fall since we will be short about 40 calves this spring from what we normally would have born. Some will hopefully be recycled into fall calves, but there are some that will be probably have to be culled.  Also, need to up the nutrition level on the younger cows, as they seem to have taken a bigger hit from the wet grasses that did not supply the nutrition they needed.  Although we are not the only ones from what we are hearing, still knowing that is not paying the bills either.
I am in favor of cutting back some, but we need a certain income in order to keep the "home farm" we rent,  as the rent is high but we base our operation there.  Maybe making and selling more square bales this year is going to be the answer.  Since we have already decided to do that, hopefully we can see our way clear in that direction.
The tower might be hitting a new snag.  Verizon has made a new set of plans, moving it down the hill in order to accomodate the neighbors concerns behind it, and that is all good.  The "B$#@H that has caused all the problems so far has been quiet.  Now one of the people on the Board of Supervisors is advising that this new "set of plans" to move it down the hill a bit, constitutes a whole new "proposal" and we might have to go through the whole application and hearing and all....all because Verizon is willing to change things a bit to address the one neighbor who is concerned that the tower could fall on his property if it should ever come down.... and so in order to try to keep the peace, they are trying to move it to where it can not do any damage to his property...and now a board member is trying to be stupid about the placement...???  Well, the meeting is in 2 weeks, guess we will see.  Verizon is saying they will go with the original proposal, and then when the concerns come up in the meeting, that they have this other plan that would move it and address the neighbors concern about possible problems if it should fall,  and that they did it just to see if they couldn't address all the concerns with simply moving it a bit further down the field. IE, trying to get along with all the neighbors and make it as "least offensive" as possible.   The other 2 landowners that the B#@$#  was proposing SHOULD have the tower, have both expressed their DEFINITE refusal to lease the land to Verizon,  and do not want the tower on their land.  MOSTLY because they do not want to go through what we are going through;  both have told Michael that.  So that takes the wind out of the "opposition's sails" as far as having an alternative for placement.  We are hoping that the board members will see that the alternative "plan" is not going to change anything, and that it shouldn't mean that they have to go through the whole application again simply because it is being proposed to move it another 150 feet from the original site,  staying on the same property.  The access road will be at the other side of the property, where there is already a gateway also, will not be along the B@$#h's property line, that she was having a fit about.  Thing is, we are going to put a "driveway" around the barn to the back of the barn anyway, so it will run right along her property line and nothing she can do about that.  The "road" up to the tower was just going to make it easier for us....
Weather is supposed to rain again this afternoon and get heavier this eve into tomorrow.  Then warmer and decent for Wed and Thurs, then rain again on Friday.  Then colder again.  Miserable to work in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Could the stress from the weather have affected the rate? Some animals are affected by stress and the ability to reproduce is reduced.....didn't know if cows were or not. Sure hope ya don't have to face those issues again this year....that Bermuda High needs to stay in its normal place and away from the NC coast....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Well, it's cloudy, wet and RAINING for a change!!!! Really???


It does seem like your rainy season from last year is just continuing along.



farmerjan said:


> all because Verizon is willing to change things a bit to address the one neighbor who is concerned that the tower could fall on his property if it should ever come down.


Not terribly unreasonable. MOST boards would see Verizon and your son's willingness to move the tower a bit as a positive thing and just a modification to the existing proposal, not a whole new one. I hope the rest of the board can get Mr/Ms. Unreasonable to shut up.


----------



## Baymule

Once you get the permit nailed down, the tower is in place and done, I would catch that miserable piss-pore excuse of humanity off her property, like at the mailbox, store parking lot, etc, and unload on her.


----------



## Rammy

Id start making her life very annoying. I learned alot from goobermooch..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sounds like a road trip to me...on my way girls !


----------



## Bruce

Tell her she better not be using Verizon since she was so hell bent on not having that tower go up.


----------



## farmerjan

Morning all.  It is cloudy, damp, and not looking like a very pretty day.  Yesterday, Wed., it was sunny but chilly.  Wind got up and felt like it was going to blow you away.  I left at 515 a.m. went to test and got home finally at 1:30 p.m.  Farm is over an hour away, and after the milking and then all the paperwork, talked to the "son" who does most of the "paperwork" for the herd and all, for a little while.  They are also feeling the effects of the constant struggle in the dairy industry. 

Supposed to continue to cloud up, then rain, and some "wintry mix" for the next 2-3 days and nights. JOY......  

Anyway, after I got home and did what I had to here, went to a bred cow sale with my son and a good friend and former part-time employee of ours.  Prices were up a bit from what they've been.  Most were in the 1,000 to 1,200 range which is about 2-300 more than what they were a month ago.  Only wound up with one bred cow, but she is about 7 months so will calve in the spring.  We put her in the upper lot with a few cows of ours that have some steer calves, will have to get her in the chute, check her mouth (for age) and vaccinate and worm.  She was being VERY aggressive when they went to load her last night so we decided that she didn't need to be further riled up and run through the chute.  Give her a couple of weeks to calm down, get used to us being in and out of that smaller pasture, and then see.  If  she keeps the attitude, she will raise one calf and go.  But, will give her a chance to see if she can cool off and be okay.  Wanted to buy a group of 4 but some guy got on the bidding at the last minute and we ran them as far as we thought we should. One in the group was "old" looking, and  it didn't make sense to pay too much.  We will just keep our eyes open and maybe pick up a few odd ones here and there to help give us some more to calve this spring so we will have some numbers we need for sales in the fall.  
The one good thing is that cull/pound cow prices are up for good fleshy ones.  The poor, thin ones are still low, but the ones in good condition are bringing back  up in the low 50's.  We have a couple that will be going and a couple that we will probably hold a bit and try to get some more weight back on them. 

New twist in the SAGA on the cell tower.
THE B#@#H  neighbor that took us to court, went to the Board of Supervisors, the Sheriffs' dept, and then to the Commonwealth's Attorney for our county and claimed that there was a "DEAL" made with my son and his employer, Va. DOT, on the cell tower and that it was illegal and wanted the Comm  Atty. to investigate it.   HUH ?????  For what we aren't sure, what "deal" we aren't sure,  it wasn't explained exactly what it all was.... but he got the call from the commonwealth's atty.....  gist of the matter is, the comm. atty. told her to STOP WASTING the county's money and the resources and that it was not an issue that the comm atty felt had any relevance... So in other words,  SHUT UP.  

REALLY?????  This woman is totally nuts.   Meeting is the 25th.  We are thinking from what rumors are around, that they will approve it in some manner.  Hopefully in the "new proposal" direction.... and we are sure it will then be appealed by her.  Luckily, she will have to go in front of the same  judge that heard the original lawsuit.  It is getting to the point of ridiculousness.... No wonder the other 2 sites that the KNOW IT ALL BITCH  says would be more "appropriate"  aren't on the table as the owners want no part of this BS......

Oh it just goes on....But, one good thing, she will have to include Verizon, in the appeal, and they have LAWYERS to go back after her,  and the guy we deal with has already told  my son they do not plan to lose this case if they are included,  and she wants to continue to be a PIA.  What an aggravation.  And it sounds like the commonwealth's atty isn't very happy with her stupid histrionics, and that is a good thing for our side.... He's a pretty decent guy and has been watching this for awhile.  One good thing about smaller towns and counties.... they all know what is going on and there comes a time when they will close ranks around "their own"; and we "qualify" as one of their own after 35 plus years of my being here and his being a VDOT employee for 20, and having alot of friends in the farming community too. 
Wish they would just move away and go back to where ever they came from and leave us all in peace.  One thing, they are making so many waves, and in the wake, alot of enemies, that they will never be given any consideration for anything in the future.... Karma is a good thing....


----------



## greybeard

Looks like the Pacific _el Nino_ has finally stabilized and will be a force to reckon with in the next few weeks/months, which for most of the Southern US means RAIN. Oh happy happy joy joy..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

greybeard said:


> Looks like the Pacific _el Nino_ has finally stabilized and will be a force to reckon with in the next few weeks/months, which for most of the Southern US means RAIN. Oh happy happy joy joy..


I sure don't  like that weather map


----------



## greybeard

The only upside is that el Nino years have historically had fewer and mostly weaker Atlantic and Gulf Coast hurricanes..of course, el Nino effect can collapse at any time between now and the start of hurricane season.
Hurricanes Ike, Harvey, Michael, and Florence all came in la Nina years.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's good news....yay!


----------



## Rammy

Git er' done


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps the judge can throw out her appeal once the board approves the new location as being a nuisance suit based on all the prior rulings. 



greybeard said:


> Looks like the Pacific _el Nino_ has finally stabilized and will be a force to reckon with in the next few weeks/months, which for most of the Southern US means RAIN. Oh happy happy joy joy..


Not something you in the southern tier want to see but I'm happy to see the "warmer" up north in Canada. There is a lady in Alberta on BYC who is working on rehabbing a house. Haven't been able to do anything for 2 weeks due to the -35°F and below temps. They MIGHT get heat in the house tomorrow which will make work possible again.


----------



## farmerjan

After looking at @greybeard 's map and all, and looking at our forecast for the next 10 days, all I want to do is crawl in a hole and hide.  We have some pretty crappy weather coming for the next 2 weeks or so.  Mostly cold, rainy wet, wintry mix and dreary.  Upper  20's and low 30's to upper 40's.  There is so much mud and wet everywhere.....

We decided to wean the steer calves off the cows we brought home last Sunday.  They are going to holler and walk the fences, but maybe will have 24 hours before they get a soaking.  They do know what the silage is, so hope they will go into the barn to eat.  We split them into 2 groups, bigger and smaller ones.  And put them in with the 2 groups of heifers that have been weaned and coming in the barn for a couple of weeks.  Hoping this will encourage them to follow the heifers and come in to eat with them.  
We decided that with the next week-2 weeks forecast, getting them weaned this afternoon, before it is knee deep in mud to try to work in, was better.  This way, in a couple of days, will move the cows away from the barn.  The cows are also separated into the bred-due to calve, and the opens.  The breds will get moved out around the back hill with the other bred ones.  The opens will stay in the field we put them back into, for now at least,  and try to get their condition and weight up a bit.  They will be going with the bulls in late may - early june.  If we put them with the bulls now, most  would not breed back and I don't want late dec - jan or feb. calves.  So in 2-3 months, they ought to be in good body condition, and hopefully will breed right back when the bull does go in. It will be their "last chance.  Any that do not breed back then, will leave;  but that won't be known until late in the fall.  They ought to be in very good body condition since they will not have a calf on them.  They all need a break, and it is a shame that we only had a 50% preg check of this group.  We are thinking that there might be something with the bull also, as the preg ones are all 5-6 1/2 months or none. He will get a breeding soundness exam before we use him again. But again, with the whole wet season, it could have affected the bull.  The other place,  we had cows from 2 months all the way up to 6-7 months where we didn't get the bull out.  That is due to not being able to just get a few animals caught up easily.  It's an all or none type of thing. 

Have one group that will get checked in probably April, as they will have to come out of the pasture where they are.  We are losing that place, and have until April 1st, on the lease.  They are all heifers, 17 I think, and the bull didn't go in there until November for calves this coming fall.  We will bring them home, preg check, then they will most likely go to the pasture where I have my nurse cows.  That is usually where we calve out first calf heifers.  It is pretty easy to see, and find them there, with only a little bit of wooded area for them to get into.  Got the barn if we absolutely have to get one in to help them.  
Got all the other ones with fall calves, and the ones diagnosed open earlier, at pastures with the bulls now and hopefully it will be a better winter for breeding.  At least we are not having all the green grass growth even though it is wet.  They are sure eating hay like it is going out of style the last 2 weeks.  Think this crappy weather is finally getting to them, and they are having to really eat to keep up their body heat and condition.  They are going through salt/mineral like it was going out of style too.  The calves all look pretty good considering that it is so wet all the time.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> One good thing about smaller towns and counties.... they all know what is going on and there comes a time when they will close ranks around "their own"; and we "qualify" as one of their own after 35 plus years of my being here and his being a VDOT employee for 20, and having alot of friends in the farming community too.
> Karma is a good thing....



I love small towns. They are almost like a warm blanket on a cold night, wrapping you up safe and warm. This woman doesn't realize that losing this court case goes further than that. She will be shunned like she has a disease, spots on her face and body odor. And she'll never figure out why. You are right, they need to go back to where ever they came from......reckon they got run out of town?


----------



## farmerjan

Well, had a fairly quiet day today.  Woke up to.... yep, RAIN.  Then is changed to some snow and we got a dusting.  Then it passed and the sun came out and it melted off.  But the ground is so SOGGY , and all you do is slip and slide.  

Went up to the friends' house that the "jouster" friend that died in that freak accident, as his widow was out for the weekend with a few other friends.  Had lunch and got to visit for a little bit. She is doing okay, staying busy as they had a couple of other pieces of property besides this one.  I know she is lonely, but  seems to be moving forward.  

Put the 2 pens of chickens together as I lost my big Black Langshan rooster.  I won't be saving any eggs from them unless I can find another male.  No sense in feeding 2 separate pens with 2 in one and 3 in the other.  It won't be hard to know which eggs are which as the New Hamps lay a nice brown egg and the Langshans lay a smaller cream colored egg.   I just have the pair of NH's, but hope to hatch a bunch this spring.  The Langshan had some age on him.  Got a pulllet at my son's house, from last year that somehow never got moved here.  Should've gotten her and put them all in together so they all could mix it up together and no one gets territorial.  Maybe I will go get her in the morning and see if they can all live together without a problem.  Maybe able to find a male in May at the big poultry swap, but if not, then next fall there will be some at our Va poultry breeders show and I will get a new pair or two.    Being together will make it simpler to take care of them for the rest of the winter and I need to do some repair work on the moveable coop the Langshans were in anyway. 

We are looking at clouds tomorrow, rain/ice/wintry mix by noon or so, temps in the 30's, then some showers on Monday then maybe clearing in the aft.  Then more coming in Tuesday, with another "wintry mix"  then maybe a little sun poking through for awhile on wed and then rain/showers for the next 4 days.  Temps from 30 to 50's .  I'd be glad to see just some plain sun, cold temps in the 20's and 30's .  Will have to go to the pasture early tomorrow and take the 4wd as I will never get around with the 2wd.  
Got a cow/calf conference 8-3 on Tuesday.  No farms set up yet.... won't be much of a testing week by the looks of it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If I could I'd send ya some relief up your way....this next week we are suppose to be in the mid 80s with a chance of showers on Wed....hoping we can close on Tues and be in our own home during the showers.....


----------



## farmerjan




----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> If I could I'd send ya some relief up your way....this next week we are suppose to be in the mid 80s with a chance of showers on Wed....hoping we can close on Tues and be in our own home during the showers.....


Are you really closing on Tuesday? THAT is GREAT news! I hope yall get it all signed and it is yours!


----------



## farmerjan

The original tenative date was Feb 20th... and then he got the confirmation, so it will be going off just about as planned...  SOOOOOO Happy for them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Are you really closing on Tuesday? THAT is GREAT news! I hope yall get it all signed and it is yours!


Yeh....closing is on either Tues or Wed, this next wk....of course we are hoping for Tues, but the timing won't be set until Mon....but, we know it is just ahead....we were talking today about the long list of "thankfuls" we had and one was to get back to Our way of cooking and Our "routine"....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nonthing is as sweet as your own spot and place in the world, be it a tiny house, farm, mansion,  or a thirty year old trailer......you can be happy as long as your with the ones you love and in your space together...throw in your critters...simply blessed for life


----------



## Mike CHS

I know you have to be excited Fred.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it's Sunday night.  We has some sun and clouds but warmer on Friday, upper 50's.   Then on Sat. rain, lt dusting of snow, then some sun peeking out for a little bit then clouds again. Temps in the upper 30's to near 50 for a little while.   Got some showers/rain overnight.  Then clouds and temps from 32 up to 38 today, with showers and cold damp dreary weather.  Then it started to rain more seriously late this aft and still raining.  In the next week to 10 days the forecast is some rain/showers clouds, nearly everyday.  Maybe a day or two of sun inbetween, but it is so wet now....
The cows are eating like there is no tomorrow.  This morning my son fed hay.  Like 5-10 days worth to most places because we don't know it we will be able to get into a few of the fields.  9 rolls out to the place with 18 in there, 15 rolls up on the hill where there are about 30 cows, about 23-25 with little calves.  There will be some waste, but if we can't get in to some of the places that will be worse.  So, hoping this will give us a little leeway.  No cold temps in the forecast where the ground will be frozen/firm on top to get into these fields.  We cannot take the 4wd tractor 20 miles away to feed.  He is tearing up the gateways now with it close here. 
It is pouring down out there right now.  I did not put the rain gauge back out, wish I had but I am not going out there in the pouring rain now.  Maybe some snow/wintry mix now on Tuesday night into Wed., but it won't get cold enough to firm up the ground with it being so waterlogged right now.  Just make it more slick.  
Wish I could send it to the drought areas.


----------



## farmerjan

Speaking of drought areas, has anyone on here or on Facebook seen the devastation in Australia?  They have had some very severe drought and they are selling/depopulating  cattle.  Then parts of Queensland, got something like 28 inches or some crazy amount, that caused horrible flooding.  There are estimates of 300,000 to 500,000 cattle having been lost to drowning.  The pictures I have been able to access are absolutely horrific.  My heart aches for them.  Those farmers/ranchers are just like us.  They care for their animals just like we do.  And this has to be devastating them like it did to the farmers and ranchers like @greybeard  when they had the flooding back a year or so ago.  To see the pictures of the cattle that got stuck in the mud and the ones that have drowned brought tears to my eyes.  They are trying to helicopter in hay to the ones that managed to find some higher ground to get to as there is no grass or grazing from the drought.  My prayers go out to them and their losses.


----------



## Rammy

Thats terrible.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

farmerjan said:


> Speaking of drought areas, has anyone on here or on Facebook seen the devastation in Australia?  They have had some very severe drought and they are selling/depopulating  cattle.  Then parts of Queensland, got something like 28 inches or some crazy amount, that caused horrible flooding.  There are estimates of 300,000 to 500,000 cattle having been lost to drowning.  The pictures I have been able to access are absolutely horrific.  My heart aches for them.  Those farmers/ranchers are just like us.  They care for their animals just like we do.  And this has to be devastating them like it did to the farmers and ranchers like @greybeard  when they had the flooding back a year or so ago.  To see the pictures of the cattle that got stuck in the mud and the ones that have drowned brought tears to my eyes.  They are trying to helicopter in hay to the ones that managed to find some higher ground to get to as there is no grass or grazing from the drought.  My prayers go out to them and their losses.


I saw this too. 
Just horrible. I can’t imagine.


----------



## Mike CHS

I watched a video in Australia from the air that showed thirsty cows trying to get to a water truck that was hard to imagine the scale without the video.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, I saw that too. Felt so bad for those poor cows. Hope the drought ends soon, but the devestation its caused will take years to recover.


----------



## Baymule

That is horrible. You are right Jan, those ranchers are just like us, they care about their animals too. For a terrible drought to be followed by a flood of such magnitude is total devastation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It really is sad the difficulties being faced in so many locations and the challenges that they present. I really hope y'all can get a break in the moisture up that way @farmerjan it has to be difficult facing it day, after day....after day....


----------



## farmerjan

Good morning all.  We have some sun and blue skies out there and the temp is up to 43 already from a low of 36.  It was about 30 up at my son's house which is only 5 miles away but up top of the ridge and one of the colder spots around.  Highest elevation in the county.  It looks to be a pretty nice day today.
It will have to be.  We had over another 1" of rain during the night.  It rained steadily and everything is beyond saturated.  There is water running across the field again, and puddles (lakes) laying everywhere. 
Today is supposed to be up in the upper 40's but suspect we will hit the lower 50's.  Some wind too but that will be a godsend to try to dry it out a little.  Then the temps are going to drop into the 20's tonight.  Some sun early tomorrow then clouding up.  Snow/rain/ice Tuesday night, changing to rain on Wed after some icy roads, and then rain for the next 4 days after that. 
I hope it drowns that stupid rodent in Pa saying we were in for an early spring.  We do not need more precip as part of the early spring. 

Gotta go up to the barn and get the air tank, come back and get the tire inflated so I can go to the farm bureau and  get them to pull it and see where the leak is.  Put a tube in it if nothing else.  Probably picked up something driving in the pasture somewhere.  Also got to get the other tire replaced.  May just get 2 and keep the "flat" one for a spare if there isn't much wrong like just a nail or something. 
Tomorrow is the cow/calf conference.  Then I expect my son will have to go in to work Tuesday night.  Hope it's not til midnight so he can get a few hours sleep after we get home.  He's gotten a cold and I know it is all these crazy nights and trying to get feeding done during the early morning hours when the ground is somewhat firm. 
Hope everyone has a good day.  I am going to move the mobile coop I put the chickens together in so they have some "clean" ground  before we get this next round of rain.


----------



## RollingAcres

Snow here but not expecting much, 1-3 inches.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a note on the Australian floods.  Was reading an article and it said they got OVER 2 METERS of rain.  Now I am no expert... but a meter is slightly more than a yard right....???  so that means they got over 6 FEET OF RAIN.  Another article said that this place got over 1250 mm and another place got 2000mm.  By my calculations, that is between 4.5 and 6  FEET of rain over the 10 day period.   
Guess I will be thankful we are only getting inches.  It will devastate the cattle industry there.  I understand that they get alot of extremes there in Australia.  Have been dealing with 7 years of drought, now this.


----------



## Mike CHS

I can't imagine.  We got over 40 inches during a two day period from Hurricane Danny in the late 90's.


----------



## greybeard

In the 50s here, mostly sunny, just thin high clouds that come with high atmospheric pressure,  but with a constant N. wind blowing, 10-17mph.


----------



## farmerjan

It turned out to be a decent but chilly day. Hit 48, mostly sun until late afternoon then more clouds.  The wind blew like anything, alot of gusty stuff, said it was in the 10-15 mph with gusts over 20.  Tomorrow looks like mostly clouds then the "winter weather" coming in tomorrow night.  Have heard anything from as little as 1-2 " up to 5 plus of snow/ice mix.  Then showers Wed,  and RAIN Thurs & Fri with possibility of 1-4 more inches. Temps are supposed to be near 50 and then 60 on Sunday.


----------



## Mike CHS

Every time I lived in Virginia it seemed like the wind almost never stopped blowing in winter.


----------



## farmerjan

We expect some wind/breeze here as we are close to the mountains.  But there has been more than normal of the gusty kind.  Today was cloudy, but it was a "bright" cloudy.  A little sun peeked through but not much.  Temps hit 53 but it started to really get chillier and damp feeling late this afternoon. 
Spent the day at the cow/calf conference.  Alot of people.  Heard alot of talk about the trouble getting cows bred, poor condition, all the things we have been experiencing.  Doesn't help get them bred, but still nice to know that we are definitely not in the minority.  Conference was good, meal was okay, bbq sand, coleslaw, mac & cheese and pie or pound cake.  I didn't do the mac and cheese, had the pound cake... Learned a few things.   Talked to the one vet for a few minutes afterwards.  He thinks we need to add energy to the ration, and I have been thinking that too.  So will look for some ground corn and possibly distillers grain from the local brewery.  That will up the energy, and the dist grain will add some protein.  Top dress the ones getting silage, and possibly boost the ones out to pastures too.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey....... drumroll......  I am OFFICIALLY an old person!!!!!!   I got my first SS check deposited in my account.     Sure was a nice surprise.  Now that will help with the possible future mortgage... if I do decide to buy something.  

Since my subaru is ready to get finally, that will definitely take the strain off the bank account paying for it.  Was going to go get it maybe tomorrow, but think that it will wait another day or two. 
After paying for the 2 new MUD & SNOW tires for the 4wd,  it was going to be a little tight til the next paycheck.  But this will definitely help that.  I can get all my bills paid and still be in good shape for the  first of the month bills coming.  I have already made up my mind that I am going to try to not use it, or to save at least half or more,  while I am still working, as it is "found money" that I would have been managing without before.  There are a few things I would like to pick up, get ahead on.... but it will give me some "mad money" if I need it.  
Like a nice cushion or nest egg....


----------



## Baymule

Hey OLD LADY!!!  Congrats on the mailbox money!! It will make life a little easier on you.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congrats on getting to Senior Citizenry - is that a word?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> Congrats on getting to Senior Citizenry - is that a word?


If it wasn't - it is now!


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> I got my first SS check deposited in my account.


Just remember, that SSI can be taxable income, depending how much your total income for the financial year is.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> Congrats on getting to Senior Citizenry - is that a word?


----------



## farmerjan

Well,   the SS check may have a  place to go already.  One of my farmers called.  He has been milking several jerseys for a guy for a few years, raising up his heifers etc.  That person has decided he wants to get completely out of them now, his kids are grown and no need to keep any for show calves, and he has moved on from the dairy business.  They are going to be going to a Livestock Market that has a monthly dairy cow sale next Wednesday.  These are some nice young cows with good udders.  The industry being what it is they will probably go for next to nothing.  A couple are bred.  I am going to go because I can't stand the thought of them going for slaughter.  I am hoping that there will be some interest in the ones in production, but there is one that is dry and a couple of heifers.  I don't need any more right now, and would have a hard time getting one to take calves I'm sure,  since they are used to being milked in a parlor by machine, but the dry one and the heifers are possibilities for future nurse cows.   I have tried to spread the word a bit since he called me, trying to make sure that there might be enough interest by someone so that they will go home to a dairy to be milked.  I lost my oldest cow this past fall, and my old guernsey,  and have one jersey that is only a 2 teat cow, and a witch when it comes to taking calves,  that is going after this calf gets weaned.  She might be hamburger if the cull cow prices don't get any better. But that does give me a little leeway as far as numbers go and I am not breeding the ones I have until this coming summer for spring calves next year. 
Still it is sad to see some really decent little cows get "**** canned" especially since the prices are so off.  We'll see.  I will definitely go to the sale just to watch at least.


----------



## farmerjan

We got about 4 " snow and then it changed to this sleety rain stuff.  It is only 35 so just plain cold and miserable.  Rain in the forecast for the next 4 days.  Looks like Tn got hammered with rain,  and not alot warmer there from what I can see.  YUCK


----------



## Mike CHS

I've lost track of how much rain this week but when I emptied the rain gauge awhile ago, there was 4" since yesterday.  It is supposed to hit 50 degrees today but it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## farmerjan

I'm putting the rain gauge out again.  Got a new one so if tho old one freezes....oh well.  I just want to see how much we are getting these next few days.  It is supposed to warm up from here out though.


----------



## Rammy

farmerjan said:


> We got about 4 " snow and then it changed to this sleety rain stuff.  It is only 35 so just plain cold and miserable.  Rain in the forecast for the next 4 days.  Looks like Tn got hammered with rain,  and not alot warmer there from what I can see.  YUCK


Got hammered? We ARE being hammered right now. Im looking out the window. ITs coming down in sheets. Unbelievable. My window is leaking, too. I had to move the desk over with the computer on it because the water was splashing on it. They need to fix this window.


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps that SS check came just in time to give a few of those cows a good home and improve what you have


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> We got about 4 " snow and then it changed to this sleety rain stuff.


None of us are a fan of this roller-coaster weather. Be careful with the sleet, then rain stuff. I hate when we get those. Usually it gets cold after the rain and everything freezes, black ice every where.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, still have ice under a bit of snow in a lot of areas. That isn't going to change until we get a lot of warm weather or a LOT of days of sun ... which I'm not expecting.


----------



## RollingAcres

This week is going to be warm during the day, all that snow is going to melt...but at night it will be below freezing...so ice again.


----------



## farmerjan

Had some of the "precip" freezing on the twigs of the bushes and such earlier.  I went out & filled the chickens' feeder, they hadn't come out all day.  Not much else I could do for them.  Put the rain gauge out as it is staying right around the 33-36 degree range.  Radio says it is supposed to slowly warm up over the course of the evening to near 40.  But I remembered I had a 1 gallon bucket in the back of my truck, so it will collect any precip and I can measure that as it won't freeze and crack anything unless we get down to FRIGID temps again.  So, between the 2,  I ought to get a pretty good idea of what we get. 
Looking at the radar, I guess Tenn is getting more again.  We might get a bit of a break from 7-8 pm until maybe midnight when it is supposed to hit us again.  Glad you got your hay out @Mike CHS .

Had the water pump go on the big 4wd tractor. Had already replaced the 2 thermostats hoping that was it.   I had to run back to town and pick it up yesterday eve before I came home for the night.  One good thing about having accounts at the parts places, and knowing the guys working there.  They can leave it for you and bill it.  There were 4 different bags and boxes of stuff for different people when I got our box.  My son was going to try to get it on last night before he went to work while it wasn't quite so cold.  I haven't talked to him all day, will try him in a little while cuz I am  pretty sure they will be working again tonight by the looks of the road and the temps. I hope he got some sleep today.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you can get at least a couple of the heifers, they sound like it will be a good deal for buyers, but not so great for the seller. 

Spring will come and winter will fade away. Sooner for me than for you, but you will get your turn. We got rain, but not a lot. DH's cousin in north Alabama texted him and said there was flooding, all the creeks were up and a campground was underwater.


----------



## greybeard

A beautiful clear sunny day today, tho a little on the cool side.  Ground is soggy/saturated.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , the funny thing is I hope that I don't get any of the jerseys because that means they will bring somewhat decent money.  But  we will see.  I'm not planning on any, and am afraid I will wind up with several.  I am going to download the current info from that farm into my computer, and study what they are producing, what their breeding status is, etc.  Then I will have the "inside tract" on them when I go.  I called the farm that I test that I have one of my cows on;  and talked to the farmer.  He has a couple of jerseys himself.  I wanted to give him a heads up and see if he is interested in any.  He has a couple of cows he culled a couple of weeks ago, and may have one or two more to go. He might be interested in one or two for himself if he sells a couple cull cows.

I could also get 2 that are in production and put them on his farm like my other cow is.  I get milk whenever I am up that way and want it and he gets the rest and it's a wash.  It just made it easier when I had several coming fresh at once a couple years ago, and he needed a couple more to milk.  He has a couple of cows that belong to other people and they do the same.  Get milk for their own use, he gets the rest in exchange for the feed and all that they eat.   In my case, he gets more benefit than I do really, as I don't use near the milk a family would, but it means I can "keep" a few cows and not have to do the milking myself right now.  The idea was that I would be able to take them back when they are ready to go dry and then keep them.  If milk prices were decent, he would be making a little off the milk but here in the last year, not so much.  
So we will see.  Maybe there will be a farmer looking for a few cows and they will bring a fair price.  One or two are pretty small, first calf heifers I think, so they aren't worth diddly-squat for slaughter prices. The thing is, the cull cow buyers don't even want jerseys as they are small and the slaughter plants don't want to be bothered with the small carcass.  The 2 teat witch I have will most likely be hamburger and just the good cuts like NY strips and filet, and maybe some sirloin.... but maybe more for processing into hot dogs and such.  If she is only worth 150 or 200 then she is worth more than that in the freezer.  I can make jerky too.


----------



## Baymule

That is being practical. Why take a pittance for her when the meat is worth much more to you.


----------



## farmerjan

Good morning.  It was quite an eye opener.  The radio is saying that we would be cloudy with some lingering showers, clearing off late with a little sun. Then clouding up and showers and some steady rain again for Friday and into the weekend.  So what happens... the sun comes over the hill and practically blinds you reflecting off the snow by 8 a.m...... Boy, they really are weather "guessers".  It has been muted some with some high white clouds, but still pretty sunny. 
REALLY NICE to not see rain. With that comes the warming, it is up to 50 already from 35 before dawn.  Snow is melting and water starting to run down the driveway and the roads.  Nice to not have the ice, and it will take care of the snow in short order... but now there are flood warnings as the runoff goes into the creeks and rivers. 
We are supposed to get at least 1-2 inches of rain out of the next batch with a possibility of 2-4 in.
Holey Moley.... we sure don't need that.  
Looks like NC is getting drowned again and that is what is heading our way. 
Well, hope everyone has a nice day.  Going to take the 4wd with the new mud and snow tires and see if I can get in @ the pasture to feed the calves with the nurse cows.    Better do it while there is still snow cuz once it is gone, it will tear the the ground up real bad being it will be so wet.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@farmerjan i have been thinking of getting a calf to raise for meat, for just myself and husband, will have to be completly hay and grain fed as no extra pasture, just want good meat to eat... so short term plan, breed, sex, age to butcher....yes i understand i won't  be growing to full weight potentional, ....got any ideas ?
Last time i raiseds cows was a disastrous  ending, lost two cows and calfs during a horrible  winter snow stom in the 1970 s....had to break one cows pelvis with a hammer and chizzle to try to get calf out, while talking with vet on phone  never going there again, cried like a baby when i lost all four....but we ate the cows, tough old girls...yikes
A jersy calf born on jan 4th is listed for $200 bull calf.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Richland Creek just down the road from us over flowed the road leading to our way out by a little over 4'.  Fortunately it was over a relatively small low area and nobody got flooded.


----------



## Bruce

Yikes!



farmerjan said:


> @Baymule , the funny thing is I hope that I don't get any of the jerseys because that means they will bring somewhat decent money. But we will see. I'm not planning on any, and am afraid I will wind up with several.


Damned if you do and damned if you don't! I hope it works out.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we wound up with .8 inch  of rain, and with the snow, made it a little over 1.2 inches water all together. Snow is mostly gone now, it got up into the 60's and is still 48 at 10 p.m..   Swimming in mud everywhere.

@B&B Happy goats .... are there any stockyards closeby?  My suggestion is to go and watch a few sales and get an idea of what things are bringing.   $200 for a jersey calf is ridiculous.  They are literally being given away here, and the most any has gone for in months is $15.00.   I don't know what the feeder market is there, but most in the 600 lb range will bring about 1.50 lb live weight.  Heifers will run .10 to .30 less per pound.  
My suggestion is to get something in the 6-800 lb size.  They will be totally on hay/grain/pasture.  It will take WAY more money and time to raise a baby up for 2 years.  Not economical at all for you.  
How much space are you going to have for it?  Not necessarily pasture, but "turnout" space?  It would be better to get 2 for company.  Then you can sell one.  They will gain 1.5 to 2.5 lbs a day on average.  You want it to weigh at least 1,000 to kill and it needs to be "round" as in looking fat so that you can be fairly sure it has marbled.  Best to get either a jersey or jer x for cheaper buying cost...  Or find something like belted galloway or an "odd" breed.  You don't want anything with too much Longhorn or Brahma in it. "EAR" cattle.  They do not marble well and will be tougher.  You should be able to finish one out in 6 - 8 months or less.  But you will be looking at about 8 rolls of hay per animal and I don't know what the cost of hay is there. 
Are there any farmer's markets there that someone sells home raised meat?  Talk to them and see what they have, what the costs are... Any slaughterhouses that you can go talk to?  They usually know someone that has a half to sell or something.  At least ours here does.
The reason I am saying a 600 + lb calf is that all the tedious work is done,  and the expensive feeding.  They will  still have a better flavor than feedlot beef.  Plus you will not be spending a kings ransom to get it to slaughter size.  I am all for knowing where your meat comes from.  Sometimes it is just not practical if you don't have grass/pasture.  
You have got to have GOOD FENCES too.  If you have one by itsself, they are going to go looking for company of their own kind.  
Either a steer or a heifer would be fine.  A heifer usually costs less, they will be a little smaller when they finish out.  NO BULLS, unless you can get someone to castrate it immediately.  And I do not suggest  doing a bull calf at 600 lbs unless you are experienced and know what to look for in the way of possible problems.  
Wish you were closer.  We could fix you up with a hereford x steer that weighs in the 1100 lb size that someone backed out on.  Gonna go to the sale soon.  But the transportation costs are just too much.  You could pay 2x premium price there for what it would cost to come all the way up here to get something.  Got a black steer that has one eye that we are going to finish out.  He wouldn't bring .50 lb at the sale.  Feedlots, and stocker/growers that graze animals, do not want the oddball stuff or the ones with blind eyes or other problems.  

You will have at least  $2.00 lb in it live weight,  to raise it to slaughter size if you don't have pasture.  This meat won't be cheap. So the meat will be costing you in the neighborhood of  $8.00 lb at least for edible meat.  Figure 1000 wt live.  then hanging is half that 500.  Then actual usable meat 250-300. Slaughter costs, cut wrap and freeze... Usually you get a little better than 25% of live weight back as usable meat but I always figure 1/4 th the live weight.  The USDA says 60% of live is hanging but that is a perfectly fed out feedlot steer.  then after you take out all the bones, trim fat etc..... There is alot of waste.  I get back all the bones and as much of the fat as I can.  But if you don't debone the cuts, there is alot of space taken up in the freezer.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you for your reply , will talk to cow neighbor and see what can tell me about local markets and calf costs. Could pasture at either neighbors but not willing to ruin goodneighbor relationships......may look for someplace to purchase half.....again thanks for the reality check


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> he USDA says 60% of live is hanging but that is a perfectly fed out feedlot steer. then after you take out all the bones, trim fat etc.....


I usually figure you lose 60% of live wt=hanging weight.
then, depending how much boneless beef one wants,  you may lose  60% of the hanging wt in the cutting/trimming process.
1000lb live wt usually nets you about 400-475lbs of meat cut and wrapped to take home.

I dry lotted one a long time ago. Never again. It was a wet year, the steer was miserable and so was I by the time we were done. That lot was anything but dry

(this is the 1st year in a long time that I could say one would be worth more to me in the freezer than it is out on the pasture)


I know nothing at all about these people or their grass fed operation except they say they are on the west coast of Fla. Seems to be some kind of 'share' co-op of some kind. Investigate them and any other beef supplier fully. I would be a little concerned they may be mix/matching parts from different carcasses.
http://www.thedamranch.net/index.html
http://www.thedamranch.net/id2.html


----------



## farmerjan

@greybeard ;  I am confused.  You said you lose 60%  of the live weight=hanging weight.  So 1000 lbs. less 60% is 400 lbs.  Lose 60% of that is 160 lbs left.  Somehow I am getting something confused.  Please tell me where I am getting this wrong, because I know that you will get more than 160 lbs of meat, and you are saying that you will get 400 + meat so that is the answer from the first part of the equation.  Which is more than what we figure here...but since I get back mostly all boneless cuts, there is less weight of meat than if I get back alot of bone-in cuts.  I do get back as much of the bones and fat as I can because I can make tallow with the fat and the bones can be cooked for broth and such.  Then fed to the cats to chew on.
And yes, it is worth more in my freezer than at the sale yard at the way things are today.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Still it is sad to see some really decent little cows get "**** canned" especially since the prices are so off. We'll see. I will definitely go to the sale just to watch at least.



Yep, breaks my heart.  Look at those big brown eyes and it's love!

My goats give me great milk, all I could want.  But, always wanted my own milk cow    I'm a sucker for them but, so far resisted.

Next month will start milking again and I am so ready for the milk.

We've had huge rain here.   Fortunately I can wheelbarrow the hay.  Things are surface muddy.  All I need.  The snow threatened but, went North & West.  You got mine --  No need to thank me.


----------



## Rammy

Its not surface muddy here.  Its lose your boot, sink up to your ankles muddy.  Even if I take the long way to the barn, its still muddy. 
Weather report said tomorrow will be bad, but after that, three whole days of no rain!


----------



## Bruce

Only to your ankles? Lightweight mud.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> @greybeard ; I am confused. You said you lose 60% of the live weight=hanging weight. So 1000 lbs. less 60% is 400 lbs. Lose 60% of that is 160 lbs left. Somehow I am getting something confused. Please tell me where I am getting this wrong, because I know that you will get more than 160 lbs of meat, and you are saying that you will get 400 + meat so that is the answer from the first part of the equation.


Yeah, I did mess that up didn't I?
I worded it backwards and forgot to subtract the right percentages. You lose 40% of the live weight right off the bat, meaning 60% of the live wt is then hanging on the rail wt (600lbs). Depending on yield grade, you again LOSE about 40% of the hanging wt in cutting/packaging. If you're lucky and the cutter is good, and the animal is in better condition, that loss from hanging to packaged can be down around 35% but with my own animals, I haven't gotten that cutability factor down much below 40%.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Only to your ankles? Lightweight mud.


Have to agree on that @Bruce .  We are up to our calves (pun intended) and even deeper in some places.  I did get the 4wd up to the barn today without getting off the "road" and tearing things up too bad.  Did have to put it in 4 low one place, it was real slick.  It slacked off rain today, mostly just cloudy and overcast... upper 40's.  But started to rain again about 4-5 p.m. and is raining pretty steady now.  
Had .1 from 3 to 7 a.m. this morning.  Dumped it and will see what it looks like in the morning.  We have a flood watch, I did notice that the creeks were way up this evening, and if it keeps up will be way up by tomorrow.   Calling for rain through Sunday, then WINDY again with 30 + mph winds and gusts.  Then sun on Monday....

Thanks so much @Mini Horses.... we just loved the snow!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

@greybeard .  Thank you.  I thought maybe I had really gone off the deep end.  Yes, we figure closer to 35-40 % meat, but it is so much easier to explain it to people about the 1/2 and then 1/2.  Then I tell them they will likely get more meat than that... but this way they are pleasantly surprised.  Plus the jerseys tend to dress a little lighter than a beef animal so it is closer to 30+% meat.   But they cost less to feed, and will marble really good....


----------



## Mike CHS

If we get more than one day without rain we need to bring the sheep in trim hooves.


----------



## greybeard

It's wet here and it's been wet since Christmas but I guess I have a different kind of soil. It's soggy, but not muddy except in a very few places and we just don't drive anything in those low places, and the cows have their own little tracks they follow, mostly single file. Gateways are knee deep to the cows tho..they all try to squeeze thru at once all abreast.

Worst part is our entrance road...a thin film of mud on it and I bet I've got 300lbs of dried or wet mud being carried around under my truck.

But, it's been just a nasty, overcast, misty, drizzling week this week. Not enough to cause problems or really stop activity but just BLAHH weather.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have had our place for going on 5 years and have never seen this kind of saturation.


----------



## Rammy

I was thinking @Mike CHS, that if it keeps raining you will find out if your sheep float. The last time it rained like this nonstop, a freind of mine that lives down around the Opryland Hotel had her neighborhood flooded. It flooded 4ft in her area. They called it the 500 year flood. Even the hotel and the mall was flooded. Maybe this happened before you moved to Tn.
I had a forced week off from work because they were asking people to conserve water because of it. They were worried also the Wolf Creek Dam would give out. That would of put Nashville under 20 ft of water. I hope that never happens.


----------



## Mike CHS

@Rammy if I get flooded we will be needing an Arc at our elevation but roads are closed all around in the valley around us.  I don't usually leave the shop stall open but I have for the last couple of weeks.  The weather doesn't usually run our sheep into shelter but they have been staying in for the last week.


----------



## farmerjan

I think they need to call this the 500 YEAR rain.  It is 39 and raining.  Has been raining all night.  Heard it steady on the roof.  It looks to be a sopping mess out there.  Will go out in a little bit to check the rain gauge.  Luckily I got up to the calves and nurse cows yesterday so they will be okay today.  They had hay out in the field too.  The chickens probably have plenty of water in the bucket too, but I will check that when I go out.  

BUT...... Drum roll...... the next 7 DAYS after tomorrow.... they are showing mostly SUNNY SKIES.  PLEASE say it is true...


----------



## Rammy

I bet they have. Im just wondering if with all this rain, we get a dry summer. Dont remember the year but we got no rain from like March til November. Was really hard to find hay that year. After that I bought double just in case.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Mike CHS  that is the thing.  I also worry that it might "rain it's self out"  and then be nothing over the summer.  We will be making all the hay we can as soon as we can. The # of people wanting sq bales just keeps going up.  Going to maybe do a little more culling this year too.
We will have some hay left going into the season again.  And hoping that it will be wet enough as a hold over to get some of the sorghum/sudan up and growing as it gets alot of growth fast and makes a good hay.  We are thinking that we will be able to do a better job of making sq bales here, by not having to go so far to a couple of places we have lost,  that we only made mediocre hay on.  And if there is any hay to be bought, we usually will get some as an insurance policy against a dry year.  It has helped that when we pick up some hay, that we have had people call looking for some and we can usually make a few dollars on it.
I think that there are going to be a few people selling out too as the prices are not great and they get tired of fighting it.  Plus the age  of some just saying enough is enough.  We'll see.  But having enough for at least 1 &1/2 years is a good thing.  I'd like to have a place to store round bales inside so that we could store at least 3  months worth  inside, and feed from the outside storage first.  We would have less "waste" that way, and that would make the hay go further too.  Granted the "waste" really helps the ground putting back organic matter and the added "fertility" that went into growing the hay, but in a dry year, less "waste" translates into more available for the animals to digest.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> If we get more than one day without rain we need to bring the sheep in trim hooves.


And if you don't get that one more day? How many days of dry do you need before you can trim hooves?



greybeard said:


> Worst part is our entrance road...a thin film of mud on it and I bet I've got 300lbs of dried or wet mud being carried around under my truck.


Sounds like it is time to break out the pressure washer.



farmerjan said:


> Will go out in a little bit to check the rain gauge.


Don't bother, it will read "WAY too much".


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> And if you don't get that one more day? How many days of dry do you need before you can trim hooves?



I can do hooves without any dry days but it's a Mike comfort factor where I like to be able to take a good look at their glands without them being covered in mud.


----------



## farmerjan

It is about 6:30 Sunday eve.  Most have seen the post about @Latestarter .  I did not know him personally, but had gotten to know him here.  I am still in shock and those who knew him better than me must be reeling.  His good humor, and calm easy going way will be very missed.  I am so sorry that he didn't have many long years with the goats, when he worked so hard to get moved and established with.  I also feel for his dogs, especially Mel, as they will not be able to understand what has happened. 

I can only feel even deeper hurt for his family.  I could tell he loved his son coming and helping, and the daughter he was so protective of.  

Life here continues, although it feels like we are about to be blown away.  The rain stopped, the grey clouds parted and we have had a mostly sunny day.  We had 1.6 inches of rain over the 2 day period of Fri and Sat.  It seemed like more.  The wind came up quickly, it had actually seemed warm for a little bit.  But it has been blowing like all get out.  It is drying the surface of the ground a little.  Tomorrow will be much better where the wet doesn't lay. There is still water running everywhere, down the fields, down across the road where I don't every remember seeing it before.  Hopefully we will get mostly sun all week, before another possible front comes through.
There is talk that our weather pattern is changing to a "la nina"..... WHAT.... that means a wet spring???? Like we haven't had enough WET EVERYTHING??????  

Condolences to @Devonviolet  and @Baymule 's families especially for I know they are feeling the loss.


----------



## Baymule

Thank You Farmerjan.

I hope you get sunshine and wind. The wind will help dry up the pastures.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have more wind coming your way based on what we had today but at least the sun was shining.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes! Thank you @farmerjan! 

We had wind yesterday, and rain two days in a row. Although it only amounted to 1/4”.  Today, the sun was shining and the wind was minimal.


----------



## RollingAcres

High wind here last night and today. It rained early morning Sunday and everything turned into ice. Driveway was like an ice skating rink, not fun! Animals had to wait yesterday morning, had to get the driveway salted first(DH did it) before I can even walk down to the cow barn or walk up to the chicken coop.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> There is talk that our weather pattern is changing to a "la nina"..... WHAT.... that means a wet spring???? Like we haven't had enough WET EVERYTHING??????


No.
_"El Nino conditions are present in the tropical Pacific, and are likely to persist through spring 2019. Due to the expected weak strength, widespread or significant global impacts are not anticipated. However, some localized areas may experiences impacts during the next few months."_


----------



## farmerjan

It is Tuesday night.  We have had 2 1/2 days of SUN !!!!  Windy as all get out for a day or so, but it did dry out the top of the ground where the water had run off.  I actually did get to drive to the "nurse cow barn" with the 2 wd truck and not get stuck or spinning.  Stayed away from the couple of wetter spots.  Got up to 60 today, light breeze. Tomorrow is is supposed to be mostly sunny, but then clouds and showers/rain coming in on Thursday and temps are going to be falling.  It is already down to 35, it was 27 this morning but warmed quickly.  Then the fun begins.  Showers, rain, clouds through the weekend.  Starts to get interesting on Sunday, with some possible SNOW / wintry mix coming in and temps down to the low 20's  ???????  
OKAY  I keep telling myself that it is still winter.....

My son and I were on the phone discussing our hay situation this evening.  He was feeding as soon as he got off work at 4:45 and it was 9:45.  The ground has dried up some so getting in the fields is better.     He told me he has fed about 40 rolls this evening,,  taking some of the old hay out on the hay wagon and putting it around in the one field so the cows can pick through it.   One place we have they are eating nearly 3 rolls a day.  Said he has never seen the cows go through hay like this.  Trying to get a little ahead, but he hadn't heard the forecast had changed.  It was supposed to be nice all week.  So this will mean he has to go out to the one place that is really hard to get into when it is wet, and get more put out there tomorrow,  even though they won't need it before Fri or Sat because he won't be able to get in there if it gets "greasy" again.  
He has had several people calling for hay.  He has sold some.  But after talking about what we have left... he is thinking that he really can't sell much more that isn't already committed.  We figure we have about 485-525 rolls left.   If we feed an average 10 rolls a day, and they have been eating it like crazy here the last month,  that is only another 45-50 days of hay.  That is only into the middle of April.   I am concerned.  Some of this hay is 3 years old rolls.  We have been feeding that to the dry cows, and to the cows that were open and will not be going back with the bulls until June for breeding.  They just need to put on some condition.  They are not nursing a calf, not carrying a calf, and not trying to get bred so can utilize the lesser quality hay.   But the ones with calves, and the weaned calves, need the better hay.  The dry cows that will be calving here soon do not need the best hay but will need better hay as soon as they start to calve.  They have been on some stockpiled pasture and have put on weight and look better.   The ones with the fall calves need to eat and get all they want and it needs to be decent hay as they are not only nursing, but the bulls are in those 2 places and they are supposed to be breeding back now.
We had lost 2 places last year and will lose another this year.  Hay fields, plus one pasture.  I am glad that we won't be traveling so far and hope we can do better making more square bales, but this is going to put a crimp in our hay supplies we think.  We have cut our numbers some, but not that much.  We usually tried to carry over 3-400 rolls but this year will be down to next to nothing.  There is one hay field that we have been approached about to make the hay on that is close... hope we can get that worked out.
Problem is, if it is like last year, with all the rain, it will be a real problem to get it made.  Or worse case scenario...what if we get first cutting made then the faucets get turned off and we don't get ANY rain and no 2nd cutting????

No sense in borrowing trouble.  But it is something we are a bit concerned about.


----------



## farmerjan

I think that @Wehner Homestead  mentioned in another thread about everyone that has had problems this past year and this winter.  Believe me, we have too.  Have lost a bunch of cows.  A couple that were old, couldn't take the cold and wet we think, maybe pneumonia and you don't always pick up on it when they are out on winter pasture/feeding.
  Lost a 3 yr old, with a 6 month calf on her for no apparent reason.  Calf was eating good so it is okay, but she was just DEAD an hour after I went up to feed the calves.  Standing up with the group when I went up the driveway to the barn; and out flat dead when I went down to leave. 
We have lost a few calves to the miserable conditions.  Had one weaned get upside down in the feed trough and died....couldn't get rolled back over and get up.   Freak stuff. 

Had a 65% preg rate at 2 places, 50% at the other group.  Never had such bad preg checks.  Vet thinks it might be low magnesium since the grasses were so green all year from all the water.  So we are going to be feeding hi-mag salt/mineral all year now.  But that is a lot of lost revenue due to those cows not having calves this spring,  to be sold late this coming fall/winter.   
The cull/pound cow price has been abysmal  so we opted to keep them and put them back with the bulls.  This last group of 15 we are holding over til June then will go with the bull.  A whole lost year.  But they wouldn't bring $250-300  if we culled them.  So we are putting weight on them, hopefully they will breed back and have calves in Spring 2020.  Normally we sell the open ones and get $4-600 each. Got a couple that might just go to slaughter and be made into hot dogs and snack sticks, bologna and such.  
We have 2 new calves on the ground.  Sure hope that there aren't any this weekend in this forecast crap.  No way can we move them in the barn.  I am thinking of trying to talk my son into changing our calvings a bit.  Waiting til April, and only a 60 day window, then starting again in  late Aug and being done by Dec !st so they have a little size before we get "winter".  We seem to not get our winter until near the first of Jan instead of earlier like we used to.  Cold they can take, but not the miserable wet and cold.   Of course, the cold like you all had in the upper midwest and such, is just too cold.


----------



## Baymule

Our hay guy leases a 20 acre pasture that he planted with rye and clover, then cut got his cows. He did such a good job of taking care of the field that a neighbor to that field offered him a 30 acre hay field. He is delighted. So are we. Last year it was pretty dicey on us getting enough hay. He and his father have a hay business and do custom baling, besides their own. 

You sure have had your share of loss, I hope this coming season is much better.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@farmerjan it was me. It’s been crazy. I feel like no one has been exempt. I hadn’t even read about @babsbag issues yet. 

I think the water has definitely played a role. We were told that the nutrients weren’t in the hay and grass that typically would be because it was so water logged. 

We feed high mag and regular mineral most of the year. They get a choice about which they consume at any given time.


----------



## RollingAcres

@farmerjan sorry for your loss.



farmerjan said:


> and they have been eating it like crazy here the last month,


My 2 have been eating their hay like crazy as well. We have a few more months yet before we see some green grass. We need to go get more hay again. This year we really need to plan better in getting hay. Didn't do so well last year due to DH's surgery in July. I think we need to find someone this year to get the hay right when they are baling it. But first we need to probably bu our own trailer to haul them bales. 

We have snow coming in later today about 3-6 inches.


----------



## Mike CHS

I under estimated our hay needs for this winter since I had no idea how much two steers could put away.  I have some I can get just down the road so I'll stock up this week.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully a shift in the pattern will change here shortly and ya can get in a better situation for this season and forward....there is enough to deal with under normal conditions....but, dealing with weather difficulties has a far more reaching effect that most just don't "see".....sure hope things turn for the better for ya on all "fronts"......


----------



## farmerjan

@Wehner Homestead ;  we feed hi-mag usually from Jan/Feb until about June or July then switch to regular brood cow mineral.  Been doing that for 20-30 years.  Never had more than 5-10% open.  But this year the grass was so "washy" and the nutrients and bulk wasn't there, like you said.  Cows did not hold their condition as well, the calves did not gain from the milk either.  It's not just us.  Everyone around here has been saying something along those lines.  Had a friend that has NICE cows, and they looked good.  Preg checked 40 and 14 were open.  He was in shock. Rightly so.  
Knowing that it is an area wide  -- weather condition -- problem is a little easier to swallow, than thinking it is you.  Still doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, it seems that you and your son can't get a break!  You two both work so hard.  It's bad enough to continue to fight the weather, and then lose cows and calves.  Sometimes no matter what you do, something is going to happen to make it ineffective.  Your life reminds me of the movie _Bedazzled_, except that movie was a comedy and your life is not.

Please don't think that I think you're only whining.  I don't think that at all.  I just wish you and your son didn't have to struggle as much as you do.  I wish your life could ease up some so that you can enjoy semi-retirement.  You and your son deserve that.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  thanks for your kind words.  We too, would like a little bit of a break.  But, you can't change it, so you either roll with the punches, get depressed,  or angry, or give up. We've done the angry thing, done the upset and somewhat depressed thing, decided we AIN'T GONNA GIVE UP.... so roll with it and hope that this year will improve.

Old joke... what would a farmer do if he won a million dollars???  Farm til it was gone.....

It doesn't look too good for prices to increase on the weaned feeder calves (500 lbs or so).  That is what is really hurting.  The better cull cows, that are in good flesh, are bringing better money again, at least in the upper 40's and 50's.... Maybe things will get better in the warmer weather. 
We definitely are going to be making more square bales;  Lord willing and the "Water Works"  slow down so the skies are not always raining down on our heads.  Take the rest as it comes.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, the saga of the cell tower.....  We were "supposed to " go to the board of supervisors meeting Monday night. Verizon redrew the plans to move it to "accommodate" the neighbor that was afraid it could fall on their property and damage it,  (NOT THE B$#@H that sued us)... then hearing that one of the supervisors is a stickler for "exact" and if it was moved that far we might have to reapply because it could get turned down since it wasn't being put "EXACTLY" where originally proposed... Verizon had pretty much decided to go with the original proposal.  Word got around that it would be turned down if it were to be presented in the "original location".... BUT that they were in favor of it being moved....  If it got turned down, it would be a year before we could reapply..... so they withdrew the original proposal, and will resubmit like it was a "new application"; with the new placement.  Whether it has to go through the whole planning and zoning thing again I am not sure.... but it will only set it back another 2 months this way.... and unless the sky falls in --- at which point it won't make a tinkers dam anyway ---  it looks to be a better deal. And a much better chance of passing since they are addressing the concerns of the neighbors and are "willing to work with them"...
In other words, kiss a little, and "make nice", and everyone will sit back and say this is the best for all.....

Life just keeps getting more interesting....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm sure glad I don't have to deal with your neighbors since I don't have a lot of tolerance for idiots. 

But I know you need to do what you have to do.


----------



## farmerjan

Honestly, if it wasn't for the fact that the tower does pay pretty decent, I don't think my son would have kept after it when the "B" started the whole BS.... but then it was a matter of principle.  And then, these past 2 weeks, my cell service has been so bad, that we get cut off constantly.  It should make it much better  here at the house. 
Plus, when we weighed what he could make off that 60 x 60 ft area in hay, compared to the cell tower payments, it was a no brainer.  Now it is as much for the fact of better service, and the principle of these people who want all the modern amenities, but say "NOT IN MY BACKYARD".....as it is for the money.  It will take a year of income to pay back what we have in the lawyer/lawsuit costs,  and time spent will eat up another couple months payments.  Then it will definitely take a little stress off the low cattle prices.
  Actually, he is thinking that he will use some of that money to put up a large hay storage shed, so that we can keep more square bales, and hopefully some round bales under cover.  If we got some of the hay wagons out of the big barn, then more equipment could be kept under cover, and last longer in the long run. 
We figure that they might very well move after it is all said and done since she has little/no recourse.  The place was for sale once, hopefully go up for sale again.  Might be something I could think about, although I am sure they would want a fortune.  Make the actual hayfield bigger, and I could move my nurse cows there.  Or sell off the house and a couple of acres for someone with a horse or 2 and keep the lower half for hay.
Yeah, when I win the lottery....


----------



## Bruce

If you win the lottery, you can continue to farm until it is gone 
Sorry about the whole cell tower thing, seems to hinge on one person on the board.


----------



## farmerjan

Hi everyone.  It is Friday afternoon.  After having a couple of nice, DRY days, from the wind drying up the ground after last weekend's rain and some snow and ice,  Guess what ???  It is RAINING again.   It started last night, got some cold spots and of course my son had to work after a full day of doctor appts and therapy... and then feeding our cattle since it was drier and he could get into the fields a little better.  There was still standing water in several of the gateways, and some still in the low spots in the fields.  But it has been a lot better getting around.  

It was more a sprinkle,  light rain during the better part of the morning.... but after about 2:30 it started to rain really seriously, and it has been a steady moderate to HEAVY rain for the last few hours.  Supposedly it is going to clear out over night, with part sun tomorrow.  Temps are going to be okay for the day.  THEN, the rain moves in on Sunday, and possible ice and snow/wintry mix.  The worst is the temps.  We are looking at night time temps back down in the LOW TEENS several nights next week.  The saving grace is that the rain is supposed to move out and it will be sunny????  we hope

I have to test in the morning, but it isn't too awful early  they start milking at 5 so can sleep til about 3:30 and then leave by 4-4:10.  And no set up, they have weigh jars in the parlor... I love places like that .  Guess I will have to come home and get the 4wd to go to the barn with the nurse cows and calves.  I will take buckets of feed from the bulk feed bin so it will last a few days and then I can take more after the cold comes in and the ground is harder.  

On a good note.  Got my car back finally, and took it to have it aligned as it was wearing a tire.  Put the nearly new snow tires on it, and got that done today.  It was out of alignment so now should be good for awhile.  I have 2 other tires that are decent so will wear them down, once it is time to change out the snow tires,  then get 2 new ones the next time the co-op has their tire sale.   Luckily I have 2 extra wheels, and the spare is a full size wheel, not those little "donuts", so don't have to constantly be "changing" the tires just swap the wheels and can leave the snow tires mounted. 

I do have the rain gauge out so will see tomorrow how much this constant steady rain added today.  We are already about 4 or 5 inches over the year to date normal.... and it is only 2 months into the year.  Just hope it doesn't stop cold turkey in June.... 
MODERATION is supposed to be the key......PLEASE


----------



## Mike CHS

For us, tomorrow is supposed to be cooler but mostly dry, then more rain Sunday.

I don't usually do "Lifetime" programs but the year I bought my Tacoma, I took it in to Firestone to get it aligned. They had a promo going with a Lifetime alignment for about $30 more than the single price so I got it.  They didn't ask me how many decades I keep my trucks so it has saved me many hundreds of dollars in the 15 years since I bought that truck.


----------



## greybeard

Johnny Cash said in Folsom Prison Blues......._and I ain't seen the sunshine, in.. I don't know when..._

News said there has been a total of 11 sunny or partly sunny days here so far in 2019...and most of those were only partly sunny.
I can tell you, there weren't too many of those days consecutive either.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we had one  of the partly sunny ones today.  It stopped raining around dawn I guess, fog then partial clearing. We wound up with .9 inch.  WOW.  We have had nearly 4 inches more than normal for the year.... that's only 2 months... Not counting this .9 inch.  It was pretty wet on top but then wasn't terrible to get around this afternoon with the 4wd.  I did have to put it in 4 a couple times where it was slick.  There is water laying everywhere in the low spots in the fields. And running down every little swale and dip in the ground.  The creeks/rivers are way up and running brownish from the runoff. 

Tomorrow, Sunday is forecast to be raining pretty much by dawn.  Then all day and we are on the "line" for colder temps so some winter mix is expected.   Can't change it.
I did get another 8 buckets up to the barn, the cans are full with a couple buckets left with the lids on.  If it is too crummy tomorrow, I won't go up.  I put some hay in the 2 hay feeders in the barn and my son put 4 rolls out yesterday so they are in good shape for a few days.  Fed the calves their grain in the barn too and they all came right in.  We have to band the 4 bull calves there soon.  Just one of those things that gets put off. At least getting them in isn't a big deal.  They like their grain!!!!
Been starting to do a little picking up around the yard on nicer days,  and took some stuff to the dumpsters.  Took some recycle able plastic and a huge bag of paper to go in the mixed paper.  My shredder quit and I need to get a new one.  I usually use most of the "junk mail" and newspapers and such, shredded, in the barn for the calves, and even in the chickens.  Helps costs and it makes a deeper bedding pack for them. I don't use the shiny type stuff as it won't absorb as well in the barn,  but anything that is just paper is fair game.  It works good. I mix it with the leaves that I rake for the chickens in the fall and they scratch through it and mix it pretty good.  Then it goes into compost and is great fertilizer in the garden.

Took bread out of the freezer to make bread pudding. I save all the crusts and such for this.  I know that doesn't go on the keto and low carb diets.  I want to clean out the freezer over the fridge and this was in there.  Good project for a cold rainy day tomorrow.Got other stuff to clean out, and it won't get "done " for a week or two, but some out now makes it easier later. 
I started collecting some of my books; cataloging them and boxing them.  Some are in the "for sale" box.  I plan to do a yard sale or flea market or two this coming year with some of the "stuff" that I really don't need.  I am a "hoarder" and really need to clean some stuff  out.  Another good project for crummy wet and cold days. 

Got my first egg from the New Hampshires the other day.  The Langshans will start pretty soon, their combs are getting some color back.  These hens are getting some age and I need to raise some young ones this year.  Need a new male.  The NH's are a young pair I got from a breeder and am looking forward to some chicks.  My son will be setting the incubator and I will send a dozen or so over to him to set.  Would prefer the hens do the work, but want some out of them before I want them to go broody. 
Things were fairly quiet today considering.  I tested and did a couple errands on the way home, then did all the other stuff. In for the night and plan to go to bed at a decent time tonight.
Hope everyone has a quiet and peaceful night.


----------



## farmerjan

Hello this evening from..... you guessed it  "wet rainy Virginia" !!!

It has been raining pretty steady since last night.  Don't know exactly what time it started, around midnight I think.  Has not let up much all day today.  Not pouring, but just steady rain.  Some icing out there, I could see it on the fence and the vehicles.  Temps have stayed in the 38 degree range all day.  But I think that the air is a little colder out away from the house where the recording thermometer is.  I did not go out to the rain gauge when I fed the cats, didn't need to get soaked.  Will check it tomorrow, but the bucket by the house looked like there was near an inch in it. 
This was a perfect rain.... for when we need it in July and the hay and pastures need a good long slow soaking drink.  NOT FOR MARCH.... with nothing growing and it just running down the fields and roads in streams.  It is cold too, very uncomfortable. 
Temps are going to drop tomorrow, and only be about in the mid 30's for highs they say.  Nights back to the 20's and then teens on Tues and Wed.....
Got the bread pudding in the oven earlier and it is cooling now.  haven't done near as much as I wanted to on sorting through some books and such.  Going to do some now. I just can't seem to get motivated in this depressing weather.  Have been reading a book, David Baldacci 's Zero Day.  I like his books. 

Glad to read and see the news about Mel being adopted by @B&B Happy goats.   I hope he can adapt well to her and his new home.  It has to be hard for him.  And I commend @LatestartersDaughter , Brandy,  for wanting the best for him although by finding him a new home it cuts another tie to her dad. 
My hopes that they can find a place for the goats.  I am in no way situated to have goats, and it would be very unfair to them.  But I almost wish I could take them for Joes' sake.  There has to be someone that can take them, and then maybe find them homes over time if they all didn't fit into their own operation.


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> Got the bread pudding in the oven earlier and it is cooling now.


How was your bread pudding? I was going to make bread pudding the other day then DH said he doesn't like bread pudding, so I made something else.


----------



## farmerjan

RollingAcres said:


> How was your bread pudding? I was going to make bread pudding the other day then DH said he doesn't like bread pudding, so I made something else.



Bread pudding turned out good. Except I didn't put the raisins in it and I prefer it with them, but didn't have any handy.  

It was cloudy early, then partly to mostly sun for most of the day.  Had 1 inch of rain in the gauge.  That's 2 inches in the past week... sure wish it would hold off until July and then give us a good all day/night soaking like this one was.  Temps never got over 45 and with the wind it was alot colder feeling.  Gonna get colder tonight and for the next couple of nights. Already down to 27....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a fairly short update.  It was 23 this morning, the fields looked like skating rinks from all the standing water turning into ice.  Cannot believe how much we have had.  By my calculations, we have had over twice the "NORMAL" year to date... at over 7 inches so far this year and we usually have about 2.5 to 3.... It got up to 45 today but very "breezy" so quite chilly.  Temps are supposed to get down to the teens, with the wind picking up more and possible wind chills to 0* or below ???? Holy cow.   The temp swings are what is so hard to deal with.

Tested cows this afternoon, got to go get some cornish x chickens tomorrow morning.  I get the "culls" left behind at one of the farms, fairly regularly.  Technically, they are supposed to kill them.  Many farmers do, and take just the breast meat for themselves.   There are anywhere from 3 or 4 to over 50 a couple months ago (that I did not get, because the field man from the company was there and made them kill them that night.)  WASTEFUL....  The guy said there are about 20-25 this time.  I realize that they are not "organic" or anything, but they are already at the 2-3 lb.  or more size, the hard part is done, no heat etc., and so from here they will eat and gain some weight until I am ready to kill them.  Usually I will keep them for about 1-2 months; depending on the guy who does them.  They will eat like you would not believe, but I don't lose very many and they get up to "kill weight" quickly.  They will get feed and extra scratch mix with corn and wheat to help on costs.  Many could probably go to kill within 2 weeks, but if I keep them about a month, I figure they are healthier, and they have gotten more fresh air and all,  so taste "better" than the ones that never see the outside.  Hate that they are coming,  in all the cold, but there are enough to help keep warm, they are fully feathered and all. 
Then have to go test another farm in the afternoon.  I will be okay time wise, if I get up and get going in the morning and get there between 8-9 a.m..  Then will spend about an hour catching probably... I don't move so fast with this ankle. 

 Here's hoping the wind doesn't blow us away tonight,  
it is really starting to gust. 

An added note;  Sympathies to any members in the Alabama, Georgia, or Florida areas  that were hit by the horrible tornados.  I have seen a few pictures and it is so sad.  I hope no one here suffered devastating losses of family or livestock, or property.


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday.... it was down to 19 here this morning, and 15 up at my son's.  The fields still look like frozen ponds where the water is still laying... 
Went and got the cornish x birds this morning.  I forgot to count but it was around 22 or 23 I think.  There is one little runt, and they are all smaller than the last group I got so will need a little feeding.  I am concerned a bit about them tonight with the cold, but hopefully they will be able to deal with it.  They were out in the run in the sun about an hour after I unloaded them into the pen.  Guess they found the feed and water, as I had to leave to go to work.  
 Tomorrow will go with my son to the appt with the craniologist that has been trying to help "move " the plates of his skull to better align them from the accident nearly 2 years ago. He has been having more headaches again and says driving is hard some days.  So I will go, and drive, and then when we get back, will do what chores I have to, and  then go to work in the afternoon .  
Off on Friday because......drum roll..... we are supposed to get some SNOW..... one station says "wintry mix"... that seems to be their favorite term this year.   Changing over to rain... cloudy with showers on Sat and RAIN again on Sunday.

We have had approx 8.4 inches of rain since Jan 1st... plus a total of about 12-13 inches of snow.  Our normal for the year to date is about 3 inches of rain.... 
This is not a good scenario.... 
Have one dairy that said they are going to make a decision on what to do by the first of May.  Their fields are all bottomland and are practically floating they are so wet.  If they can't plant crops due to the extreme wetness, they are going to sell the dairy cows.  They said that if they can't grow and make the feed, there is no way they can afford to buy it, so there is no point in having the cows.  
He//, many of our fields ARE NOT bottomland, and we can't get on them.  Don't know how this is going to work for things like the sorghum/sudan and the grain sorghum.  Have one guy who wants to plant corn and split the harvest of silage... we want to renovate this field as the johnson grass is bad and we need more orchard grass fields. This would be a quicker way to renovate the field, even though he will be using some chemicals.... it may be the faster and cheaper way to do it.  It is rented land, and we cannot afford to put a huge amount of money into it.  Plus with all the calls for hay, it would get this field into orchard grass faster than with the 3 year way we do it.  Will be talking to him to see what he is offering in more detail.


----------



## Baymule

That is a good deal on the Cornish x half grown chickens. Why do the farmers have to kill the culls? That is wasteful, glad that you can take them home.


----------



## greybeard

"quality control"........


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @greybeard is right. Basically, when they come and get the birds, they are about 40 days old.  Anything that doesn't make the "cut" as far as the "catchers" that are catching and loading, are culls.  Mostly it is too small, and sometimes small and crippled... The house needs to be readied for the next flock coming in.  These culls can't go with the new baby chicks, they can transmit disease to the newly hatched chicks... so they have to be "disposed of".  Most companies don't care if the farmer "harvests them for their own use".  Technically I am not supposed to get them, but as long as I get them within 24 hours, before the field man comes by to check the houses, and they decide if they get a complete cleanout, or just some cleaning down partway and rebedded,  plus any thing else they need to address,  and they are gone before the field man comes by, it's not a big deal.   Saves the farmer from having to dispose of them themselves. 
When they catch and send the "house" to the processing plant, they want these birds to be as uniform as possible.  Plus the farmer is paid according to weight gain/feed efficiency, number of birds that survive, all that sort of stuff.  These culls have eaten feed, so actually hurt the feed efficiency because they don't meet the size/weight requirements  when they are shipped. Farmers do a walk through every day.  The sickly, weak, crippled, dead chicks/birds are removed.  They figure a percentage that is considered normal for loss.... Let's face it, getting 4-10,000 chicks per house, you are gonna lose some. 
So if they don't cull daily, the ones that are not gaining will hurt the averages and are eating feed that will hurt the feed conversion ratio.  They want them to all look the same, gain the same, weigh the same.  Cookie cutter birds.


----------



## Baymule

Last spring was the first time I raised Cornish X. I let them get big. Butchered the roosters first, then the hens and smaller chickens. We butchered from 6 to 8 weeks old. Average carcass weight was 5 1/2 pounds. I didn't have to clean out the coop all at once.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we are back to the "WET WINTER WEATHER"  crap.  Had rain, freezing rain, and snow.  School was 2 hr delay, then it started to really snow for a bit and they cancelled it.  Now have a winter weather advisory.... It snowed for a bit, hard, fast fine stuff.  Now has stopped but radar shows more coming in then maybe changing to rain by late afternoon. 
The ground was nearly white, but there is some rain now.  It is a "balmy" 35 so really crummy.   I did put the rain gauge out again since it is supposed to stay around freezing or warmer.

We had 2 nights that went back down to the teens, 16 and 19.  Sun the last few days but windy so very chilly/cold. 

Get this though.... we are supposed to get some rain later, and some showers tomorrow, Sat., with temps in the 40's and maybe 50.  Then some showers again Sat night, with rain ending Sunday morning and the sun coming out... with temps up in the upper 60's to low 70's......Totally crazy.  Then about 3-4 days of sun and temps in the 50's at least;  then rain again coming in Thursday or Friday..... EVERY WEEKEND we get wet.


----------



## greybeard

Pretty good weather here today, low 80s, partly cloudy and south windy.
I washed my truck for the first time since before the flood. Would have done the inside but got interrupted to go pull a horse out of a bog near a neighbor's pond for the 2nd time in 8 days and this time she didn't survive the ordeal so i ended having to dig the hole  to bury her. I just hope she don't float up..


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> this time she didn't survive the ordeal so i ended having to dig the hole to bury her. I just hope she don't float up..


----------



## Mike CHS

That would not be a good way to end a day.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry about the neighbors horse, but I think I would have been a little hesitant to put her back where she could get into trouble again.  Sometimes I wonder if they don't do it to themselves when they know the end is near. Other times they are just dumb/stupid.  Oh well. 

We got a fair snowfall Friday afternoon.  About 2 inches.  It was Currier and Ives picture postcard perfect out there.  The ground is still pretty much white, but temps are creeping a bit.  Up to 37 and supposed to get in the mid 40's.  Then more rain this afternoon, and into the evening.  Tomorrow, Sunday, we are looking at clearing....some sun,   and temps to hit the upper 60's.  Really.  This is nuts.  Maybe this little snowstorm was the last hurrah of winter.  But we have had some on Easter before. 
I am sure ready for some real spring weather this year.  The last couple of years we have stayed colder than normal, then it switched to warmer, and right into summer type weather.   Of course, last year it just rained all the way through too. I hope we have a little less rain this year, but sure don't want it to dry up and stop raining for the rest of the year.   Since we are already at nearly 3 times the YTD normal moisture, it is scary to think it might just quit.
We hope to get an early cutting of rye which will grow fast once the weather warms up a bit.  Part of the renovation of the hayfield.  The johnson grass is moving into the orchard grass field next to it.  While johnson grass makes a pretty decent hay for the cattle, the horse people don't like it  in the hay we sell.   Since we often roll the first cutting, it doesn't hurt that the johnson grass is in our rolls, and it slows it's growth down a bit so that any in the sq bales we can put aside for the calves.  But when it gets growing unchecked, it will ruin the "for sale" hay.  Plus there are some other weeds coming up now, so time to renovate.  Hay fields have to be done about every 5-10 years.
Then the field will get put in corn, as my son has decided to go with that option.  It will give us a bag of corn silage and they will do the chopping and hauling and  bagging  as a part of the deal.  It will be the fastest way to get the field cleaned up of the johnson grass.  Plus we will have the rye off early enough to get the corn planted so will get an "extra crop" of rolls of hay to have as insurance.


----------



## Baymule

I don't know of anyone making silage here. I see the silo's, but they may be left over from "the old days" and no longer used. I had a friend in Livingston that gave up on dairy farming and switched to beef cattle. He had silos for the dairy cattle, but stopped using them. There is lots of dairy north of us, I don't know about their feeding schedules.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> But we have had some on Easter before.


That won't happen to you this year, Easter isn't until April 21st.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had to come out of the flannel shirt by 9 this morning....even broke a sweat and had to take a break........when ya say rye, are ya talking grain or ryegrass?


----------



## farmerjan

The rye that we plant is technically an annual, and if allowed to grow out will produce a grain.  It gets cut before it starts to head as hay.  I'm  thinking that "ryegrass" is more of a bunch grass, not an annual, but a perennial.  The rye that is typically planted on a farm is the annual, normally planted in late fall (no thanks to the wet fields this past fall-winter) and will start to grow anytime the temps get above 40 or so.  Wheat needs more cold temps so it didn't get planted this past fall because we couldn't get on the fields to get it in. Rye is more forgiving to the timing, although it won't do good in the heat, but if gotten in even now, will have enough cooler temps, that it should come on for a decent crop to take off early enough to get the corn in by  early June. At least we are hoping.  It almost seems a waste but letting the fields lie open is not helping to stem the johnson grass takeover either.  The rye will help crowd it out as it grows fast and will be planted thick. And we will hopefully get a "hay crop" to replenish some of the tremendous amount of hay the cattle have been eating this winter.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> The rye that we plant is technically an annual, and if allowed to grow out will produce a grain. It gets cut before it starts to head as hay. I'm thinking that "ryegrass" is more of a bunch grass, not an annual, but a perennial.



Ryegrass seed can be either annual or perennial. Both produce a seed head. 
Cereal rye (the grain) is different altogether and the seedhead and seed are about twice or 3x as large.
We refer to planting ryegrass as 'winter rye' but that name really belongs to the cereal rye (grain) 


_Lolium multiflorum_ (annual ryegrass)
_Lolium perenne_ (perennial ryegrass)
_Secale cereale_ (winter rye)


----------



## farmerjan

@greybeard ; Yeah, I was referring to "winter rye" as that is mostly all that is planted as a cover crop and for both a "hay" crop or for a grain crop that also produces rye straw.  Didn't realize that the "rye grass" was both an annual and a perennial... only knew about the perennial type that is in most grass seed mixtures.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> @greybeard ; Yeah, I was referring to "winter rye" as that is mostly all that is planted as a cover crop and for both a "hay" crop or for a grain crop that also produces rye straw.  Didn't realize that the "rye grass" was both an annual and a perennial... only knew about the perennial type that is in most grass seed mixtures.


The ryegrass seed we plant in the South is usually annual Gulf or Marshall variety and most of it, like a lot of different grass seed, comes from Oregon or somewhere close by in the Pacific NW USA. Annual ryegrass 'will' set some hard seed and some of that will come up the following season if it's allowed to go to seed. It doesn't come back from root, or spread by stolen like the perennial does. Oregon produces about 70% of all the grass seed produced in the world ......everything from ryegrasses to orchard grass, fescues to Ky Bluegrass.
Perennial ryegrass, if left to grow can get up to 4-5 ft tall easy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

greybeard said:


> Pretty good weather here today, low 80s, partly cloudy and south windy.
> I washed my truck for the first time since before the flood. Would have done the inside but got interrupted to go pull a horse out of a bog near a neighbor's pond for the 2nd time in 8 days and this time she didn't survive the ordeal so i ended having to dig the hole  to bury her. I just hope she don't float up..



Ohhhh  that's  awful,  sorry you had to do that!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Farmerjan...sure would like to send you some of our weather .....it has been wonderful. ..but the soggy swamp weather will be here soon enough..


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Perennial ryegrass, if left to grow can get up to 4-5 ft tall easy.


What variety would that be and where can I find seed? The only perennial rye grass I have found is short, lawn type. I usually plant the annual Gulfcoast rye.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I planted the "Big Boss" variety that is a livestock variety and it can handle a little cooler temps without damaging growth....it also has a high rate of recovery quicker than most other varieties.....I know we were small scale, but it sure produced and the goats, ducks, and chickens really like it....we mixed crimson clover and rye grain one year and changed from the rye grain to Austrian winter peas the next.....when the temps get up close to the 90s it deplets fast.....it is one of the best reseeding rate also.....course, that means ya gotta wait for it to go to seed.....the crimson clover and winter peas will reseed....the rye grain has to be cut down....the stalks do not fallover after grain is produced....think miniture corn stalks...that is the reason I changed to winter peas....cause I was just tossing them out by hand....in places I couldn't get with rider.....that is what it did in Mississippi dirt, but was developed for the So. eastern states.....may be worth checking it out....I really liked it.....


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  hope @greybeard  sees your question as I have no idea of the variety of perennial ryegrass that will grow that tall.  Interesting though, might have to talk to my son and see if he thinks it would be a good seed to overseed into some pastures.
Well, we had a real interesting day as far as weather goes.  It started out at 37 * and was still cloudy and damp.  Clouds started to break up and a breeze came up and then there was SUN . Then the temp started to climb and we hit 70* .   _It is after 10 p.m.  (dam this time change).  and is still 60* . I am not unhappy to have it warmer.... but what a difference. We are supposed to stay in the 60's most all week, with nights down in the 40's....
I have no idea how the lettering changed on the computer.  Did I hit a button?  ._

_Oh well, guess I will have to live with it unless someone knows what I did to go to this type lettering.
 Have a list of things I am going to try to do tomorrow in the nicer weather and have to get meters and such ready for Tuesday afternoon.  Testing my biggest (currently) farm for the first time in 3 months.  Times have been tough.  Oh and on top of that, one of our testers is taking a job at the post office close to her house and is giving up most of her herds.  I am going to wind up with one back of the two I gave her,  plus 2 more that in the same area, one real big and one small.  I do not really want them, I want to slow down... but since so many are not testing as much, I may as well do some more until I cannot do them,  and keep my income up a bit.  The other one I gave her she is going to keep for now.  They milk so fast and are a real pain to set up at that I honestly do not want them back.  My son has said he will go with me to do one big one because they have  500+  cows but there is no meter set up there . We'll see how it goes.  The other one is small, 2 brothers, they milk 75 and they are my age so who knows how much longer they will be milking. They are nice, I've met them at our annual meeting. Our "manager" has told her to see if she can find  other testers to do the herds so they don't have to hire someone.  Like it is our job to do it.  She is a real piece of S..T for a boss.  That is one of the reasons this tester is going to take this other job.  She is tired of the stupidity and LACK of "leadership".    But she is like me, we care about our farmers, and have tried to give them good service all these years, and don't want them to get tested by someone who doesn't care.  She has been testing for 29 or 30 years.... right out of high school, she is 10 years younger than me. The boss doesn't want to face it , but she is going to have to hire someone, there is no way we can absorb over 20 herds.... How dumb can she be???_


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> What variety would that be and where can I find seed? The only perennial rye grass I have found is short, lawn type. I usually plant the annual Gulfcoast rye.



Almost all perennial ryegrasses  will if you feed them N and plenty of water.
There's only one 'variety' of perennial ryegrass and that is *Lolium perenne.
*
Sold under lots of different trade names but it's all the same.

IF you plant it tho, and intend to let it grow tall, make sure you fully understand how to manage it in relation to endophytes.


----------



## greybeard

Sporadic light rain here over the last couple of days. 
The weak El Nino that finally developed is in full effect and will bring spring rains across the South as the air from the West sucks gulf moisture up into Texas and moves it across the Old South. Currently:


----------



## greybeard

Get ready for it all points East and North of me......here it comes again... (you're welcome, no thanks required...always happy to share.)


----------



## farmerjan

Been a long week, and I have been off of here, for a couple days.
We finally got some sun and warming temps the last few days.  Has dried up the ground nicely on top but still pretty wet in areas.  Still, after snow then nearly .6 more rain last Sat and Sunday, we'll take this change.  Today, Friday, is cloudy with some showers possible but looks to be staying a bit south of here.  That's okay but I feel for those south as they have had their share and then some. It has been in the 60's and low 70's the last few days.  After 20's and 30's at night warming to the 60's we have had roller coaster temps.  Not normal.  Last night got down to 61.... but then it is supposed to drop back to the 30's at night going forward.

My mom was in the hospital for a couple of days in NH.  She has some dementia, and is back home but has to go for some therapy as all her "vitals" are good so Medicare won't pay for her to stay in a rehab.  She is having trouble getting up, walking and such.  I am going up in about 10 days, to my sisters, in Ct. then we are  going to NH for a day or so.  It will be a quick trip.  There are alot of family dynamics, and not going to get into a "to-do" with my father or one brother over it.  My sister feels that she is going downhill memory wise, and that this may be the last time I see her that she can still recognize me.  My son has been suggesting I go up for about 6 months, so now it is happening.
I am more concerned about my son and the continuing headaches and now some "blank spots" happening occasionally during his day, in his memory from the work accident nearly 2 years ago. Plus the headaches have made driving some days a b@#@h and so I am doing some of the driving to the drs. appts.  He is now contacting a workman's comp lawyer since the person at workman's comp has refused to allow some treatments/tests that the doctors have wanted for him.
  His lawyer from the cell tower situation/lawsuit, has suggested someone for him and I have really pushed it.  He needs to at least know what his options are, and any "statutes of limitations" that he may need to deal with.  He saw a different craniologist last week, and they want an MRI which was refused by the workman's comp guy a year ago.  This dr.  has a SUPERB reputation, and is known to follow a problem until it can be resolved... so I am hoping he might be able to figure out and maybe fix the headaches etc.  But we have been fighting the guy at workman's comp so I said, enough is enough, you NEED a lawyer to fight FOR you at this point.

And did I mention that the cell tower lawyer, has to go back to court for a hearing because the B@#@H and her lawyer refuse to sign the paper that the judge told our lawyer to  draw up after the court case when they lost?  So of course, more money... which is okay if we could get this resolved... but they seem to think that they don't have to sign this resolution.  Our lawyer says they are trying to get it reworded so that they can go back to court in the future, and our lawyer has written it so that it will be a closed case after this.  Obviously, so we are not going to be open to a future suit of any kind from her....  the thing is, this is just more aggravation that doesn't help the stress levels that make his headaches worse.

Verizon came back, went over the new "proposal" and all,  with my son, and it will be resubmitted to the county.  Hoping that it will only have to go to the board of supervisors, and not the planning and zoning, since it is the same property etc... we'll see.  They (Verizon) are pretty determined to get this done it seems, and since they have met the concerns of the one neighbor about the proximity to their property,  and even the B#@#H about the "roadway"  along her property line... the only complaint she has it that she just doesn't want it to "spoil"  her view.... there is very little to fight against.

I am continuing to work because if he winds up off work on disability, as his original doctor suggested,  then he has said he will go with me to some of the farms to test and help me.  This will continue to give me extra income that we might be needing.  And it might mean making some adjustments to our farming.  He will have more time to do things on the farm, but then any income will have to be considered.... it could get complicated.  My concerns are more with him,  then my mom, as there are others to handle that and my father has made it clear he "does not want my help" there.  I am done fighting him.  One of the reasons to go up with my sister... it will be less of an upset visit. Plus I haven't seen my sister in a couple of years.  We don't talk alot, but seem to pick up right where we left off when we do.  And there is no problems between us. Same with my other brother.  It is just the one brother that there continues to be  difficulties, and it will never change unless he does and that is unlikely because he cannot let things from the past go, no matter what we have done to try to resolve it.

So if I am somewhat absent from here at times, it is just trying to deal with things here.  Have got to get a few farms that want to test, done,  this next 10 days so I can leave.  I will only be gone 3 full days at the end of the month.

On a good note, we are looking at about a week of sun coming this next week.  We can really use it. My son is done lambing, only has about 10 ewes as he has culled quite a few and lost a few this winter;  and we are starting to calve cows, so any decent weather will be welcome.


----------



## greybeard

Well, good luck Jan, you have a plate full for sure!!  Hang in there!




farmerjan said:


> Plus I haven't seen my sister in a couple of years. We don't talk alot, but seem to pick up right where we left off when we do. And there is no problems between us. Same with my other brother.


Sounds like my wife and her mom & sisters.  They don't talk often and in the case of her and her sisters, it's sometimes months, but when they do contact each other, you'd think they had just talked the day before. (I talk to my sisters at least once or twice a week, usually every day by phone)


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I said, enough is enough, you NEED a lawyer to fight FOR you at this point.


Sadly. 

I think the workman's comp job description is "Say no. Say no again. Say no again. Repeat". Without an open and shut case like a broken arm, they don't want to get caught up in an open ended claim, especially something as complicated as brain injuries. 

I'm glad that you have a good relationship with your sister and the one brother.


----------



## Baymule

I hope your son can get his problems resolved, and that won't happen unless he fights the workman's comp. He needs medical attention, blank spots are scary. 

I am glad that you are finally getting some sunshine. Maybe the mud can dry up and make your life easier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope the weather stabilizes for y'all and ya can get thru the mud gates to replentish the hay and grain.....my working years ended with a workers comp case, tho it was only my foot and not my brain.....and it forced me to disability....so, I know it is a tough and long row to hoe.....


----------



## farmerjan

Haven't had much time to be on here with testing and trying to get some things done while it was nicer and sunny.  
That all came to a halt;  they said we had a chance for some spotty showers, and that was okay.  We had 8 days of no precip and it was great.  Got alot of things done, sure there's always a ton more, but it was nice to not be wet and cold.
Got up and left for work at 2:15 this morning.  Hit a couple of sprinkles but it wasn't doing much until after 4-4:30.  Then it started to rain at the farm and it hasn't stopped since.  I finally got home about 11:30.  LONG morning and my ankle and knee hurt so much I just about want to cry.  It is still raining.  I looked at the rain gauge real quick as I put water in the chicken pen and we have had well over 1 inch already. The original forecast was for showers with maybe a quarter inch.  Then it was saying a possible half inch and some possible wet snow mixed in along the higher elevations.  We had some wet snowy type rain drops on the windshield coming home.  It is staying right at 41 here at the house but was in the 35-36 range up on the ridge.   I am not worried about any real "ice or snow" type stuff,  but it sure has gotten colder and nasty with the wet.


----------



## Bruce

So "spotty showers" is what they call steady rain adding up to over an inch by noon? I hate to think what they would call it if they expected a steady rain and how much THAT would be!


----------



## farmerjan

I accidentally hit the post button. 
Anyway, it is WET and water is running down the fields and there was water laying everywhere there was a low spot in the roads.  You can hear it on the tin roof of the porch around the house.  Not just a light rain but REALLY RAINING. 
I looked up and we have had 9 inches of rain since the first of the year  AND over 12 inches of snow.  That's  OVER 10 inches of rain equivalent.  Normal is less than 3 for the year to date.....  Not sure what this portends for the rest of the year.
I am going in to take an hour nap because I can barely keep my eyes open after being up for  over 11 hours already.  No work on the horizon tomorrow, so I will be able to get a decent nights sleep I hope.  But if I don't get a little now, I will be totally useless later.  I need to pack the samples to go out UPS and can't see the list clearly so a catch up nap is in order.  I am not much of a nap person, but when I am like this it does help to take the edge off.  I will try to get back on here later on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Shoot, I try to get a nap even when I'm doing nothing at all....so, having been up that long and working in pain....ya sure deserve a nap.........hope ya rest well and when ya get up the rain has subsided and moved on.....


----------



## greybeard

It's been a week now since we had any measurable rain. I went over to a neighbor's for most of the afternoon yesterday and when I got back late, the thermostat in the house said it was nearly 80 deg inside. 76 outside. Was nice to be able to open all the windows and not have either heat or AC on last night. (House needed a good airing out anyway)
I saw both fireflies and June bugs late last night, so spring has sprung in my region.


----------



## Bruce

I'm not opening any windows! Currently 42° supposed to drop and drop and drop until it hits 22° Saturday morning. Granted 22° ABOVE zero is pretty warm compared to a month or so back. But we are also going to get about 8" of snow from 1 AM tomorrow through 2 PM Saturday. Nope, NOT opening any windows. The chickens are gonna be bummed. They like to range when there isn't much snow around.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, I got a little rest and am going to post a bit more.  It did stop raining and saw a little break in the clouds but not really sun.  Staying right around the 40-42 mark but now they are saying we might get some wet snow tonight before this "front" moves out.  I will dump the rain gauge in the morning.  It has been breezy,  so cold and chilly and damp out today.

My sister sent me a message that my mom is back in the hospital.  Blood pressure has gone crazy.  Says it is good I am coming next week instead of next month that we had discussed also.  It is not looking like a good trip.  She has not even told my father I am coming at this point. 

Am waiting to hear if my son has gotten an appt with the workmans comp lawyer. 

One of our former milk testers is talking about coming back if she can get enough herds to go full time, so might be getting all the herds from the tester that is wanting to cut back/quit.  So I might not be getting the couple she wanted me to take.  Thing is, I have 2 herds that were hers ( the former tester) several years ago, that refused to have her back on the farm due to not liking her attitude, and some things she did that were not correct  procedure.  So don't know how all that is going to shake down.  A farmer has the right to request to have a certain tester, or not to have a certain tester.... I will not be giving up any that I have currently,  but the couple that were going to switch to me, may not be wanting this one that is considering coming back. It is a mess.  

My son talked to a farmer, here local,  who has money.... and was asking how things were going with his cows.  He said okay, was very non-commital.  So my son told him we were having problems, all the open cows, the problems with them not having the condition, and this other guy started to open up and seems that he has had a bunch of problems/difficulties too.  It is definitely not isolated with our cattle.  It seems to be a universal thing here in this area.  And I am finding that it is more widespread than many would admit to or want to acknowledge.

Add to that, the horrible conditions in Neb., Kansas, Iowa, and surrounding states with the HORRIFIC flooding, the snow and blizzard and subsequent melting and flooding...  and now the loss of so many stored on farm crops.  If anyone on here has not heard, there are HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS of bushels of corn and soybeans that have been flooded in the storage bins.  There will be no salvaging these stored grains. 
This is going to translate to higher feed prices.  Get ready for it.  Maybe not huge increases, but feed will go up.  It will also translate into lower prices for our feeder cattle as when it costs more to feed them, they pay less for the cattle.  The only thing off setting that will be the numbers of "losses" that will be tallyed  from flood losses.  There will be huge losses of  adult cattle, but an even greater loss of calves as most in those areas were in the middle of calving.  Many calves will never be found. The ones that do survive will be compromised health wise and they will not have the growth.  It is going to be a VERY DIFFICULT year.

Someone mentioned on another thread, that there will be crop losses, in the planting and harvesting this year.  That is truer than many realize.  Just the flooding of the fields with the debris that will have to be cleaned up.... once they are dry enough to be gotten on.  There will be all sorts of contaminants left behind.  The flooding has cause  all sorts of problems.  Manure/sewage treatment plants have been flooded.  This has been washed onto lands and swept down stream.  There have been gas stations flooded, gasoline, diesel has been added to the mix.  This will contaminate the ground.    Then the saturation of just the water.  Crops like alfalfa will "drown".  That is one crop that does not like "to get it's feet wet".  If the ground is saturated for too long, then grasses, like orchard grass will also "drown" and roots will rot.  It will not grow.  If it is contaminated with things like gasoline then the grass will be ruined and if it does grow, may not be fit to feed.  
Most places out there would have been getting ready to be planting by mid April.  This is an area that grows ALOT of our grain.  If they can't get into the fields for a few weeks, then cleanup will be done, then planting will be even later if at all.  
All the "winter crops" like winter wheat, some rye grain, and such were planted last fall.  They will be drowned/ruined and not grow or may not be harvestable.  Many places grazed winter wheat early then harvested a crop later in the season.  There won't be any grazing.  Possibly none to harvest for grain.  
I realize that these are not the only areas that grow crops.  But it is a significant contributer to our some of our food crops and to the crops for animal feed.   Plus so many are out of their homes, and businesses have been flooded out.  All these things support the farmers out there.  It is going to be a very difficult year for this country.  The thing that concerns me is what might happen if our weather does something screwy and we get dry into the summer.  This flooding will not just affect us this year, but will affect things alot further down the road.


----------



## Baymule

We saw one farmer on TV that lost over 700 hogs in the flood waters. He had 14 live hogs left. Only 14. There were dead hogs laying in the mud. His farm and barns had 7 feet of water over them. 

Feed will go up. Too bad we can't stockpile the pellets we give the horses and sheep.


----------



## rachels.haven

@farmerjan , thanks for the attention on this issue in your journal. I spent my high school years in Red Oak, IA. I just checked their newspaper. It is not looking good right now. It is dreadful. There is a massive grain storage area beside a grocery store along their main street along side the rail road track. It is by the East Nishnabotana river. The grain bins are bigger than a walmart super center including the parking lot and massively tall (you could hide houses in there). They also store grain there massive piles (more parking lot scale stuff) on tarps, covered in tarps, weighed by tires. I don't even want to imagine right now. I hope the older folks homes and hospitals are doing okay. Looks like there are a lot of water boil orders out. I also hope the grains been mostly shipped by now, although it probably hasn't and probably won't be now. Dang. I had no idea.


----------



## farmerjan

For everyone on here, it means you have internet access.... please do a google and look at some of the devastation in the midwest from the flooding.  Read some of what they are going through and understand that although this is not in your backyard, these are people, farmers, animal LOVERS who may raise animals for slaughter and human consumption, may use conventional farming practices and use some chemicals and such.... BUT THEY STILL ARE FARMERS and love what they do for a living.  They may produce conventional grains, but there are organic farmers out there too.  Think what the contamination will do to farms that are certified organic.  This will destroy their certification.  Thus losing another source of organic grains for those that depend on them. Look at the pictures of the flooding of the towns.  Nearly 3 quarters of the counties in both Iowa and Nebraska have been declared disasters, with more in Kansas and other surrounding states.  Look at the hog farmer that @Baymule  mentioned.  How do you look at yourself knowing that the animals that you have been entrusted to "do right  by" are drowning and you CANNOT HELP THEM.....

I have done my share of moaning about the constant rain we have had.  The wet muddy conditions making it a miserable time to feed and such.   I am not ashamed of it, but I am certainly humbled by what they are going through and it makes my problems very small and unimportant by contrast.

Please say a few prayers for them.  Please try to be understanding when the cost of feed and even your food may go up.  @rachels.haven  mentioned the grain bins and the piles of grain that are stored on the ground on and covered by tarps.  Most have not been shipped by all that I have read.  They have been flooded, soaked, contaminated by flood waters.  Many farmers had stored them hoping for a little better price this spring as there was a huge surplus of grain last fall.  Some hoped they would be shipping some overseas and then the trade situation and the tariffs happened.  Many farmers do basically agree that we needed more fair trade deals.  Like him or not, Trump is a businessman and he knows fair and equitable and our trade deals have been anything but.  Most farmers were supportive even knowing it would hurt them in the short run.  But no one could have predicted this devastation.  There will be some coverage by insurance, but not all and many very little. 

So please everyone, have a little more compassion for your fellow "farmer" whether he has 10 acres or 10,000 acres.  We don't do it for the money, we do it because we love what we do.  And we are normally the most optimistic people in the world.... we are always looking for next year to be better... this may break more people than you realize.


----------



## Bruce

Darn ugly for sure. Going to take a LONG time to recover.



farmerjan said:


> Think what the contamination will do to farms that are certified organic. This will destroy their certification.


I hadn't even thought about that. You are so right, it will take years before they can certify again, if ever depending on what landed on their soil and will soak in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sadly, it isn't over yet either....most of the water flows south to the Gulf and from earlier rains the Mississippi is pretty swollen....the croplands along the river are saturated already and the spring rains will be on the way thru the mid-south....if it isn't a dry spring, then the crop land will be planted pretty late......something else about it is even if ya live in an area that isn't affected.....the price increases will hit ya from several directions.....it is really sad about the animals too, by losing stock thru the extreme weather, it doesn't make it to market....so, it is a loss to the farmer and everything and body that depends on that market.....many raise their own meat, so that won't affect the price of dinner, but there are other things that depend on that animal to be marketed....leather, pet food, gelatin, etc, etc....and there are some of us that still buy our meat at the store.....having come from a long list of farmers on both sides of my family, my heart goes out for all that are dealing with such devastation.....yes @farmerjan our prayers and thoughts are with all that are affected now....and those that could be affected later......


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you to all who read my lengthy posts and my "rants"  as it just tears me up to think of the horrible things the farmers are going through.  From the horrible flooding in Australia that followed record YEARS of drought, to  our flooding after a very wet year in most of the southeast and alot of the east in general, and the reprecussions (sp?) from all that, to this horrible flooding here in the US, it has been very trying for anyone who is in farming. 
Most of you know that the dairy industry is hurting and that farms are being lost at an alarming rate.  I just got a call from one of my farmers.  With some VERY GOOD Genetics, and all registered cows, he has sold out.  The registered Holsteins went a couple of weeks ago to a farm in Maryland, and the reg.  Brown Swiss left this week for a farm in Pa.  It is going to be very sad to not see the cows there and I cannot imagine how he will do as they were his pride and joy.   I have another commercial herd wanting to sell out and they want to do it fairly soon and not plant any corn.  
Our beef cattle are all commercial.  We are feeling some pain due to the lower prices.  Sold about 35 heifers in the 500 lb range.  Averaged a little better than 1.20  lb.  Since we figure it costs about $550 /yr to feed a beef cow, the calves only made about $50 per head .  We haven't sold the steers, they will be going in the next 2-4 weeks I think.  The prices on steers has come up in the last 2 weeks, but  we have put quite a bit of feed in them since they have been weaned in the last month or so.  Then when you figure that we will have about 40 less calves this spring than we normally would, due to so many open, it will be tough  late next fall and winter when there won't be the numbers to sell. 
But we will figure something out as we always do.  

The weather has been interesting the past 2 days.  We wound up with 1.6 inches of rain.  The wind has been blowing like all get out this afternoon.  Temps hit the low 50's with alot of clouds and a quick shower again this afternoon.  Possible blowing snow flurries tonight until this front moves out.  30's tonight, sun and cool tomorrow,  with 20's possible tomorrow night.   Then warming some again. 

I'll take it as the alternatives are worse.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It truly is sad to see so many that are placed in the situation of having to liquidate....it has been happening for several decades now and it keeps reaching up to grab more and more...used to be a family could make a decent living on a couple hundred acres, but most of the family farms have long since gone by the wayside....when we were back in MS there were plenty family farms being liquidated by auctions...most were less than 1,000 acres, but they couldn't make enough to repair or replace their aging equipment and the children didn't have any interest in pursuing and living the hard life of their parents.....just sad all around.


----------



## farmerjan

It's Sunday evening.  Nice day today after a chilly start of 28* !!!! Got up to about 66 and then started clouding up some.  Not supposed to get as cold tonight.  Rain tomorrow, then clearing off Tuesday and pretty decent all the rest of the week. Hauled 8 buckets of feed up to the "nurse cow barn and put some in the metal garbage can and fed some.
  We bought some bred cows about 2 weeks ago, 5 were supposed to be first calf heifers, a single that was nearly 8 months preg.,  and a group of 7 that were CHEAP and bred 2-3 months.  The 7 averaged 510. ea., the others about 650 which is still pretty cheap.  A couple of the heifers are decent looking, a little smaller than I would like, maybe 850 lbs, and the 7 will weigh in the 11-1250 range so are good sized.  Most of the 7 will only have this calf and maybe one more, they have some age on them but the price makes it doable if they raise a calf.   We worked them through the chute and got them moved around last week. 
The 5 "first calf heifers" had one cow in there,  that was probably 5-6 years old just a smaller cow.  The single is a high headed idiot, she is a cow of about 6 yrs old,  and it will remain to be seen if she will stay after this calf.  Those 6 got moved to the pasture at the nurse cow barn as I am in and out of there alot and that is usually where we calve out first calf heifers.  Put "idiot" there hoping she will calm down and get used to being around me.  Today they all came for grain and it seems that several of the first calf heifers know what a bucket is for so that is good.  Idiot came up with them, but didn't go to the feed trough.  Maybe she will "get it" after a few feedings. 
Went out to the pasture we are losing April 1st to feed and call all those heifers in for grain.  They will get moved next weekend and the weather looks to be pretty decent for it.  I will be gone Thurs thru Sat night so my son may be moving them by himself if he does it Sat.  They all have to come to the barn to be preg checked, probably early the following week,  the bull pulled out,  and all pregnant ones will go to the nurse cow pasture to calve in the fall.  Hoping that preg check will be better than the last few.  I have a couple of heifers that need to be dehorned, and we need to Bangs vaccinate all the heifers we are going to retain.  Might get it all done at once, have to see what our schedule is and what the vet's schedule is like.
I will be making a fairly quick trip up to Ct to my sisters, going from there to NH to my parents.  My mom has been in and out of the hosp with a touch of pneumonia, an infection I don't think they really pinpointed and high blood pressure with crazy swings.  She has dementia/alzheimers and my sister thinks this is the beginning of the end for her cognizant behavior.  I think my son will make a trip in a few weeks.  I think that I wrote a bit about family dynamics and such.  I have not been up for a couple of years.  The weather is supposed to be nice, I am flying so as to not waste so much time on the road.

Gotta a couple of farms to test Monday and Tuesday before I go.  Leaving Thurs morning @ 5:30 to be at airport by 8 for a 9 a.m. flight.  Luckily it is a smaller regional airport but will have morning work traffic to deal with.  Coming in late Sat night @ 11:30 so will be a quiet drive home.  It's only about 1 1/2 hours away but want to allow myself plenty of time to get there.  Plus with this ankle, I walk a little slower, so want to allow for time to walk from the parking to the terminal.


----------



## Baymule

Be safe on your trip. Family dynamics.....I wish the best for your Mother.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hoping that ya are doing well!!....how was your trip?....are things okay there?.....our prayers are constantly with ya and we know ya are busy this time of year, but a "check in" would do wonders for an array of members here that sure do Miss ya being around.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

X2....have been thinking of you


----------



## greybeard

I don't know if she's back home yet or not, but saw her post on a cattle board last night..


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> I don't know if she's back home yet or not, but saw her post on a cattle board last night..


Thanks for letting us know that.


----------



## Mini Horses

Haven't seen your posts in a while -- catching up.  SO, the forum "system" will mark your thread "watched" once we read time or two.  I "unwatched" then hit "watch" so I could get email notices!!!  NOW I can see you are alive and posting  




farmerjan said:


> Knowing that it is an area wide -- weather condition -- problem is a little easier to swallow, than thinking it is you. Still doesn't pay the bills



AMEN!



farmerjan said:


> Old joke... what would a farmer do if he won a million dollars??? Farm til it was gone.....



Kina like how to make a million $ in horses -- start with $5mil.



farmerjan said:


> I plan to do a yard sale or flea market or two this coming year with some of the "stuff" that I really don't need. I am a "hoarder" and really need to clean some stuff out. Another good project for crummy wet and cold days.



Me, too.  Except it's really a frugal thing -- you might need it later.   No need to buy 2X.  My yard sale didn't happen.



farmerjan said:


> I realize that these are not the only areas that grow crops. But it is a significant contributer to our some of our food crops and to the crops for animal feed. Plus so many are out of their homes, and businesses have been flooded out. All these things support the farmers out there. It is going to be a very difficult year for this country. The thing that concerns me is what might happen if our weather does something screwy and we get dry into the summer. This flooding will not just affect us this year, but will affect things alot further down the road.





farmerjan said:


> We don't do it for the money, we do it because we love what we do. And we are normally the most optimistic people in the world.... we are always looking for next year to be better... this may break more people than you realize.



I am with you on the devastation and the general consumer, heading to Kroger, does NOT get it!!   Those who farm, even the backyarders who care and research, KNOW the weather is going to hurt us....many just don't realize how much.  It's a domino effect and you have pointed that out very well.

Many do not realize how much Ag there is in VA!!!!   While we have had dismal weather, it hasn't been the destruction of flooding out west.   We have had our share.  Many of the western farms will not recover, those that do, years off.  The contamination is often not thought about, or the trickle down.

Where I live, 20 yrs ago a hurricane and the run off into our rivers, flooded the little town of Franklin... 5 miles from me.  There were grain bins ruptured, hog farms under water, etc.   I can attest to the very issues you mention and the losses suffered.   One day a thriving farm/business, next day all GONE! 

Our own food and the animal feeds will go up in price!!  The QUALITY will be compromised.  Everyone who is able to raise their own will be blessed to have their own sources.  I have a hay producer on my road, a 40 acre field across the street, plus a farmer who will sell me his locally raised & mixed grains only 30 miles away...& he also has hay.   I will certainly be supporting my local farmers!!   It is tough out there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

As most of you who even somewhat follow me, I have been "off the radar" mostly for awhile.  Thank you to all concerned.

My trip up north was difficult emotionally.  My mom is much worse than I thought and my father has not helped in some ways.  He is a "control freak" and this he cannot control; so he is controlling what he can and I do not believe has made the best decisions.  But, again, I am not consulted and my opinion does not seem to carry any weight.  She is not being neglected at all, so I am not criticizing there.  He has 12 hr help  during the day, and she is no longer mobile, so does not have to worry about possible wandering like with so many dementia patients.  They get cooked meals and she is physically clean and well taken care of in most respects. BUT, he has not allowed the physical therapy that I believe she so badly should have been getting, because it was "too hard on her" and such.  Talking to him has gotten no where.  I have a brother who is there alot and he also does not seem to believe she needs some of this.  It is not going to change.  
I offered:  my words were do you want me to "completely retire" and move up there to help?.  I got a well, I don't know.  I'm doing this and your brother is doing this and that.....;  and I cannot deal with this brother.  None of the other 3 of us can deal with him. So I again offered to come up and stay after talking it over with my son when I got home.  No response other than how the finances are affecting them.  There is some money that will see them through for several years if she lasts that long.  But, honestly, I am hoping that at this point that she does not because she has gone even further into decline since I was there. My sister was up again 2 weeks ago.  Now she is not at all mobile, and cannot seem to say anything.  I believe she recognized me and when I hugged her and told her I loved her before I left,  she did tell each of us, both my sister and I,  "I love you".  But now they say she doesn't talk at all and cannot get out of the chair and they use the wheelchair in the house to take her from bedroom to living/dining area and such.  She is on a pureed diet, because swallowing is very difficult.  My father will not consider any other accommodations for her,  even though physically he cannot help much due to needing both knees replaced and a nearly useless shoulder that he will not "go under the knife" to have fixed.  Again, a control issue with him. 
I tried to talk about how important the physical therapy was to keep what strength she had, but he refuses to "subject her to it"  when she "can't do it".  
Now I understand that she sleeps more and more.  Doesn't say anything.  She has no quality of life and it is breaking my heart to see her just waste away like this.  My father will be devastated when she goes.  He is determined that she will stay there because he promised her to not put her in a "home";  yet it is breaking him for her to be there.  Emotionally and physically and financially.   I do not have any answers and cannot get him to see anything else.  

I would hope that my mom knew who I was, and knows how much I love her.  I hope somewhere the almighty being above understands that I am not cruel or uncaring, but that I want him to take her and spare her the continued indignity, and the constant pain and stress that my father is going through.  There does not seem to be any way to "help" him that he will accept.  
When my mom's mother had a stroke at a very young age of 59, my mom watched her in the hospital for several days, and the doctors told her that if she even survived it, she would be a veritable "vegetable". I was a senior in high school.  Mom said that her mom would never want to just exist.  She was a very active person before that.  My mom said that she was relieved when grandma passed a few days after that because she could not dream of anyone wanting to just exist without "living" life. My mother's greatest fear was to be like her mother and have a stroke at a young age.  Once she got past that age and into her 60's she seemed to get past it.  But when my niece died at 17 from an infection in her heart after battling and seemingly beating leukemia, that had been diagnosed and was responding perfectly to treatment, the heart went out of her from burying her youngest granddaughter.  She never responded to her other grandchildren the same way and seemed to pull into herself.  I think that she is just tired and has pulled into herself and no longer wants to live.  There are other factors, but I really think she doesn't want to be here anymore.  Added on top of the dementia, it is very sad.

There have also been several other things here.  I went on another cattle forum a few times, but have not been very active on it either.  It has been alot to process.  We also have lost a few friends/neighbors/and a business assoc in the last couple of weeks.  And then this past Friday, there was a horrific explosion at a small neighborhood gas/convenience/grocery that has taken the life of several that my son was very good friends with.  The details/names have not been released yet, but we know that the owner, his son, and adult granddaughter, as well as another were lost and it has taken the wind out of everyone's sails.  The son played ball on my son's softball team; he stopped there often when going to the farm in Buena Vista, where we keep cattle, plus would go by there and get a hot dog or cold cut sandwich often at lunch time when in that area.  It leaves the owners wife,  and all the fractured family members.  My son was called with VDOT to block the roads on Friday, then worked all friday night keeping traffic away, and helping secure the scene for investigators and those having to preform recovery operations.  Now there will be funerals and grieving family and friends to try to be there for.  There are no official reports, but it is thought that the explosion that leveled the building was possibly caused from the recent delivery of gasoline.  The videos and pictures are unbelievable.  Out in the middle of "nowhere" at a crossroads admidst farm fields and a little community.  

So I apologize to all who were wondering where I was.  I just haven't had the heart to "chat" about day to day life, and now this has just made me realize that we really do need to keep up with our "friends"; whether they are in person live, or on here.  Life is fragile, and precious. 
In between, we have sold some steers, did decent on them, and have been trying to calve out the rest of the "spring" cows and get them moved out to grass.  We have been dealing with rain at least every 3-4 days, and it is again raining today.  The forecast says we will be clearing out and that it will be mostly sunny for the next 5 days.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm so sorry you are going through this.  I can relate to the majority of it and don't have many words of wisdom other than to say you are thought of here whether you are on or not.  It is so easy to get overwhelmingly frustrated when you have somebody like your father to deal with on top of everything else.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## B&B Happy goats

I went through it with my mom,  my heart hurts for you....


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....thanks for "checking in" @farmerjan ....sure hate to hear the "rundown", and continue to pray for your strength and comfort....


----------



## Bruce

My condolences as well for all your losses. I wouldn't want to be around either if "he's still alive" is the only description that fit.


----------



## Baymule

Both of my parents are gone. It was a sobering thought to suddenly realize that I was the "old" generation. Yours is a tough situation. You live too far away to visit much, you want to help, but it doesn't sound like your help is wanted. The important thing is that your Mom knew you and knew you were there. She told you that she loved you. Cherish that memory and the many other memories that you have. 

Why life backs up a dump truck to dump everything at once on a person is beyond me. As if one thing isn't bad enough, here comes more, and more even yet. So much sadness, pain and despair. You are right, life is fragile and precious. It goes a lot easier when you have good friends who love you, and we all do. We can't make any of it go away, but we can be here for you. The heart just sorta went out of you, overwhelmed by all of it hitting at once. Big hugs.


----------



## Mini Horses

I so feel your pain & confusion.  Watched my mom go thru all this and I can say, she will be "taken home" sooner than later.  It is heart wrenching.   We are all here for you in spirit and love and caring.   You have done what you can and will be allowed to do. 
There is help there.  Retiring & going there will not work, it appears.    Besides, your mom would not want that.  

I am so sorry for your family issues and the recent friends you have just lost.   It is hard to accept.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Just caught up.  Holy cow, you have been through the wringer!  Why is it that the good people like yourself so often have so much turmoil and trouble.  Please know that we all are thinking of you and wish you the best.  Please let us know how we can help.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks to everyone "being there".   I do appreciate the thoughts and friendships..
Nothing new to report, no changes that I have heard.  My sister said she will talk to me in the next few days but has been swamped with work and stuff. 
There was a "community gathering" for the 3 generations and the friend,  that was lost in the country store explosion.  It will months at least before the "exact cause" is made official.  Still hard to believe. 
Been trying to get cow/calf pairs moved out to pastures.  Grass was slow to get growing, too much wet, now it is so tall and heading out already. Not complaining, just such a fast turn around.
Started cutting hay this afternoon.  I imagine my son will have 15 acres or more on the ground by the time he quits tonight.
  Just got the discbine (hay mower/conditioner) back from some work on it, not wanting to even see the bill.  Have had 2 tractors worked on and the third one is up at the guys place now.  Took them to a "new to us"  guy.  A friend/fellow farmer has had some stuff worked on there & said the guy is good and not so terribly outrageous in price.  Don't know all that has been done on everything, but the ford 4600 had power steering issues;  been worked on twice by another retired farm machinery mechanic and still had issues.  Can't keep doing that. My son has been doing some stuff, but with the headache issues, some days he just can't do it.  So, it is better to have someone else do it right now. Plus the time factor with working a full time job and the cows needing to be taken care of. 
  There is hay down everywhere with the forecast being mostly dry through Sunday.  Possible scattered chance of a few t-storms on Thursday.  I tested Mon morning, and this afternoon, and there is hay cut in nearly every field I've seen.  Farmers are going to be working their butts off, literally,  the next few days. Corn is coming up in most fields, some up 6 plus inches.  I haven't even gone back to look at ours. 

My riding mower has been down, carb issues.  Seems that so much stuff is "throwaway" nowadays.  Just ordered a new carb for it.  Last year had same issue; new carb last year.  PITA.  But after a nearly $75 carb last year, just found a couple places on line that I can get it for $15-$20.  I can buy 4 for what I paid last year. Ordered one,  If it works, then replacing it yearly is not an issue.  They are cheaply made.  I only use NON ethanol gas in it too, but the o-rings and stuff don't last. My lawn will need to be mowed for hay by the time the carb gets here ---guaranteed Sat. It's been down 2 weeks.  I had the carb "cleaned and the jets blown out" and it cost $39.00..... and they must have never taken it apart to look at the gaskets/0-rings.  Done with them....

And then there is my subaru forrester.  Was on my way to test and the engine started acting up.  Lost power, managed to get it off the road off an exit and it quit.  Engine.... only had it back 2 1/2 months.... used engine.... but I expected more than that.  So, looking at a "new" engine because I like the car and that will be cheaper than a "new used car" that I know nothing about....  Just can't seem to win....
  I had the "top half" of the engine rebuilt several years ago for my little 4x4 ranger that I use around here & on the farm.  A couple of people said why not go buy another vehicle.  I said that there was no way I could buy a 4x4 to beat around in the fields for the $900 that the rebuild cost.  That was 2 years ago... I paid $450 for the truck from a friend and drove it for 2 years off and on before it needed to be rebuilt.  It has a few little quirks, but runs good, 4 wd drive works, heater works.... what more could you ask for?  Certainly couldn't find all that for under 1500....

Been looking at vehicles like my forrester but at $3500 to $6000 for a used one, I'd rather put the money into mine.  I had 260,000 on the original motor;  I had no complaints about that. But this second motor I expected more... Plus the inconvenience of it being out of commission for 5 months. Will see what my son and this guy finds out in the next couple of days.  

SO how has everyone else's days been lately???????


----------



## Mini Horses

Good to get a "check in" from you.   Well, my "day" seems to be going better than yours but, as they say, "it ain't over yet".  Hay being cut around here, also.  Yep, corn is up, up & away.  23 acres next door is for sale & had a pending sign on it.  Pending came off the sign & farmer has planted this week....probably cotton.

Hoping your son can get some relief from those headaches.  That can be brutal for a constant issue.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is Good to know ya are okay and sure sorry ya have to deal with the difficulties ....we understand facing problems with a lite "pocket".....and hope it will all workout for ya....it has to be a better year for hay there, and I dislike mechanical issues myself....it is never easy dealing with them when emotional issues have your mind occupied on other matters....ya are a wonderful Lady and so sorry that things are so difficult for ya , for so long.....


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks to all.  It's not that things are SOOOOOO difficult...it's just that geez louise, a break in the "breakdowns" would be nice!!!    I'm more than willing to pay for a decent job to "redo" things that need to be redone.....  You expect things to break down if you farm.  Even our brand new discbine had issues the first time we took it out a couple years ago. OH WELL, that's farming. 
I was just kinda ranting a bit.... and hey, if I can't do it here, where can I do it.   I actually just sit back and laugh a bit because it is like "really... just another day in Paradise".  And I am walking "MURPHY'S LAW.  The car issue upset me a bit though.  And the riding mower wouldn't have made me so mad except I have cut the yard 2 times already, then it decides to give me grief????


Hey, it is a nice morning, sun is out, supposed to be in the upper 70's low 80's again. More humidity coming in, 30-40% spotty showers Thursday... then sun and warmer and more humid.  But overall, a pretty nice looking next 5 days. 
Got to get the 240+ samples from yesterday afternoon's test packed for UPS and might try to take the weed eater and do a little.  Have one that runs on a battery, no motor to breakdown, and I can run 1 battery before my ankle or knee starts to hurt from standing.  So I do a bit at a time.  I really DO NOT LIKE to cut grass or weed eat.   If there's that much grass, something needs to be grazing it. 

Still looking for a place, nothing has "hit me" yet.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

if ya need more , holler ....


----------



## Baymule

I have knee issues too. We have talked before. My knee burns like somebody hammered a piece of lighter pine through it and set fire to both ends. On a bad day, my gait is a lurching from side to side like a drunk zombie. I take tumeric mixed with coconut oil to make a paste, and wash the disgusting lump down with something to drink. In 30-45 minutes the pain subsides and I can get on with life. Morning, sometimes noon, and night. Sometimes not at all, just depending on how bad I have abused myself that day. LOL Try it, I buy a pound of tumeric powder at the health food store for under 10 bucks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know ya can rant and carry on right here...we all do....I just didn't want ya feeling soo weighed down by it....anything mechanical in nature has never really been "kind" to me either, so I stand right there in the "boat" with ya....when ya get the ethanol free gas, do ya put Sta-bil in it?....I put it in every gal I get...since the "changeover" I have very little carb issues....and on the rider mower, I installed, a cutoff valve in the fuel line between the tank and filter.....Sta-bil helps with air moisture getting in the gas....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Ordered one, If it works, then replacing it yearly is not an issue.


You shouldn't have to change the carburetor annually, maybe not ever. And the car?? The used engine was presumably checked over and rebuilt as needed, it should last 100K miles or more. Probably a small thing. 

I sure hope things get back on track and REAL SOON!


----------



## greybeard

This don't look good...it's clear of me, but everything North and most of the NW is getting hit..




It streams all the way up to the eastern seaboard too.


----------



## farmerjan

Ah, @greybeard , so glad to get the weather report...LOL .  If we didn't laugh over it we would cry!!!  Got some pretty bad storms yesterday, Wed., in the area south of me.  Roanoke Va got hit with torrential rain and hail, and winds that toppled trees and power outages.  Several cars were crushed by trees.  Roanoke is about an hour south, and Lexington about 20 miles south got another round of wind and rain.  Just a bit of sprinkles here.  As posted on @B&B Happy goats, I was raking just ahead of the baler on the last 4 acres because my son was afraid he would not get to it before the skies opened up.  I had about 25 acres raked and waiting for him when he got off.  But it all got up and then we got a shower.  Then it quit.  
Today they are calling for more widespread T-storms and rain this afternoon as you posted.  The newly mown hay is in rows that just came out of the discbine mower.  If it gets wet it won't hurt it as much.  If we get much rain here, it will get tedded out to dry then raked.  It is not as thick, but we get all these lots in a subdivision for nothing, just to get it mowed.  Decent enough grass, we actually fertilize some of the lots that we know aren't in any danger of being built on in the foreseeable future.   But these places have "deed restrictions" like they have to be mowed at least twice a year... etc and so on.  Rather than them pay someone to bushhog it off, we get it.  Most used to be farmland, so the grasses aren't too terrible.  It makes good hay for the dry beef cows in the winter when they don't need real high quality feed.  And some is pretty good grass on second cutting, especially after all the weeds are gotten off in the first cutting round bales.  It adds organic matter back into the soil so even the weeds are not the end of the world to get the "free" hay along with it.

Stopped to get an extra can of diesel fuel at the station to take up to put in the tractor I was raking with, and a black man asked about the cost of the big rolls of hay.  I said they were between 40-50 a piece all according to the quality.  He was on his way back to Ga with a trailer and said they hadn't had any rain for about 3 weeks.  He had planted rye but it burned up.  I would have offered to sell him a couple to put on his trailer, but the loader was off the tractor that we had just taken up to be worked on, so no way to load him 2.  He said he would try to stop somewhere on the way and see if he could get a couple.  There wasn't anyone home in the area that I could think of, either, to maybe get him some.  If it had been late afternoon, probably could have found him a couple but not mid-day like that.  Most all of us work other jobs and do our farming "after hours".  It just happens that my "after work hours" often falls mid day due to testing.  And the slow down so that I am off more now. 
Sorry to hear that the rain is missing @greybeard  and his area.  I'm sure that some up in the mid-west would gladly send him a few bucketfuls.  
Need to get the rest of the lawn mowed.  Got the new carb, mower runs great.  No @Bruce , you shouldn't have to replace a carb every year.  But rebuilding, with new
o-rings that deteriorate is more expensive than replacing it. And yes, I ran it out of gas so it didn't sit over the winter.  Plus, all the small engine mechanics are complaining about the poor quality of the gas and diesel this year and all the mowers that are in for poor/not running problems.  As the one friend said, they make so much to be throwaway any more.  A $15.00 carb is cheaper than taking it in to be worked on.  And a heck of alot cheaper than paying $50 plus a week to have it mowed.  I've got a bagger on it and am going to remow what I just got done, now that the grass has had 2 days to dry up some since it was so heavy.  It will go in the garden; I have decided to have a smaller one than normal.  Wasn't going to do anything with us being so busy and my looking for another place.  But will have all this free mulch, and I can smother the weeds.  Didn't get it tilled due to the usual guy having major tractor breakdown, and can just mow it short then lay down the paper feed bags and cover it with old hay and grass and put in some stuff like tomatoes and such.  Then I can plant a few things and keep it covered.  I move the chicken "tractor" around on part since the landlord doesn't like them moved around the lawn.  

Right now the focus is on hay for the next few days, then my appt at Duke next week for the possible ankle replacement evaluation.  Plus fitting in the farms that are wanting to test.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> But rebuilding, with new
> o-rings that deteriorate is more expensive than replacing it.


Yeah that is a problem. If you have the knowledge to do it yourself it would be cheap but when you have to pay someone $50/hr (or more) it becomes a case of trash something that should and could be repaired but for the cost.


----------



## farmerjan

Priced rebuild kits at 2 different places.  Has the o-rings and some other stuff.  $25.99 and 29.99.  So going with a new carb. Shop rates around here start at $65/hr.  My son can do it, and the friend of his would do it for nothing as we have done things for him in the past.  Now that we know what the problem seems to be.  But WHY spend that and the time when I can even take the carb off and put the new one on now, if I have to.


----------



## greybeard

I have an old Ford 8n tractor here that parts are still readily available for...even at TSC. It belongs to my brother's 'estate' and I haven't messed with it in months but when he and I were using it, I just kept a spare carb rebuilt and swapped it out in 10 minutes if the thing ever gave us trouble..almost always a stuck float anyway. Those carbs are dirt cheap used, and the kit for them is right about $19, but has way more in it than what is normally needed while a new carb is $199.99 at TSC. (why not just say $200?)


----------



## Baymule

I found a mini tiller on Craigslist for $30 so we went and got it. Our neighbor likes to tinker with stuff and I knew he could fix anything that was wrong with it. It needed new fuel lines and a carb, he found it on E-Bay for under $15, so got 2 of them. So now we have a new to us, mini tiller. Since we share equipment, it's his to use too.


----------



## farmerjan

Boy, @Baymule , I wish you were close.  I think that I mentioned that I often get the small "left behind" cornish x birds when they clean out the broiler houses.  When the catchers pick up the birds, they don't take the "little ones" as they will only get killed and the farmer actually loses on the "avg" weight gain and all that.  Now understand that I am not a big fan of confinement houses, but do understand the reasoning, and the farmers that put them up as they are a good use of help on the farms, and a good source of poultry litter for fertilizer.  Not  much for the turkey houses, but the broilers are in and out in 42 days.  They seldom ever get any kind of "treatments" (antibiotics)  like the turkeys do.  The turkeys are in there for 12-20 weeks, and turkeys get sick easily. 

Anyway, I do not do the killing myself, but have had a small butcher shop do them and I pick them up and then vaccuum pack and freeze them myself.  Usually I have 8-15 at a time.  Sometimes I go months without any.  It doesn't pay me to go pick up 4 or 5 as the farm is 45 min away.  Sometimes they are nearly the 4 lb size that the catchers might miss, often they are just little.  Given a little room, and fresh air and feed, they grow pretty good.  Thing is, all the "hard stuff" like heat etc needed for baby chicks, is done, except in the winter they are used to a heated building and that is a pain.  Don't get many in the winter anyway. 

So they called and there were alot left this time.  Said like 50 plus!!!!!  I went to get them.  There were the usual ones that were crappy, but alot of pretty decent ones. I take all the live ones except the cripples. How about nearly 90?????  Some don't make it but oh well.  I now have 50 + that need to be processed, and the butcher shop isn't doing them anymore.  I would gladly do something like a trade of half for the killing & dressing.... but no one to do them.  Going to have to find someone to do them. It's not an option for me to do.  Can't do them here, don't have a way to do them at my son's, and don't have the time to do them. Hard enough to find time to get them packed and in the freezer.  But it is hard to turn them down when I only have 30 days feed in them, no original chick costs, no brooder time, nothing except keep the feeders and waterers full.  They get out on the grass and learn to be "real chickens" for a month or so. 

So where is @Baymule  when I need a super duper chicken processor????


----------



## farmerjan

I feel like I was "rode hard and put away wet" as the saying goes.  Everything aches this morning.  The weather has been VERY COOPERATIVE right here for us with hay making.  Yesterday was a marathon.  I spent over 7 hours on the tractor raking and my son started baling as soon as he got off work.  I was still raking. With the 4600 ford and the V-rake behind, rolling 2 mown rows into a windrow, I can cover alot of ground.  Ran out of fuel on the last field and he was getting low on the big tractor, so I left to go get 5 more 5 gal cans and we finished the last field right at 9 pm.  Everything that was on the ground is rolled.
  I haven't counted but there were nearly 40 in the first field that he was still baling,  when I went down the road to the third field to rake. I imagine that we made 125 to 150 yesterday. I was so glad to get off that tractor.  It's been too hot for us for this time of year under normal circumstances. Upper 80's and 90's.  Usually we are more like 70's, low 80's this time of year. But we also had a good breeze for several days and with the sun and breeze, the hay dried fast. The hay has dried really good and we are several "fields" ahead of where we normally are by the first of June.  Normally we get more rain and last year was a tough one to even get into the field.  So we will take what we get and be thankful.  Need to start getting it all off the fields.
We are due to get "possible severe thunderstorms" this afternoon.  I am very thankful that we didn't get what others got south of us 2 days ago with the winds, pouring rain, and down trees and lost power. Got about 20 drops again last eve but it kept right on going and we never stopped.  Funny how it has done that a couple times and we dodged the bullet and got done what we were doing.  Only had one place get rained on that did any "damage" to the quality.  We have been very fortunate this year.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> (why not just say $200?)


because you cross a threshold when you hit that big number, yep < $200 is a bargain, $200 is too much 

You can fool some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad it worked out for ya to get that all done....and hope the trend continues for ya!!.....as Mom would say....it's about time something change to your favor.........if I could, I'd come for a visit and help ya with those chickens at the right time, but would have to do them in a couple of sessions....that many at one time would be a bit much for just 2-3 people....if 1 of them was me anyway....


----------



## greybeard

Make hay while the sun shines...
Glad to see there is hay being rolled this early...last year was a terrible year for hay and price and availability reflected that over much of the Southern and Eastern US.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I agree with @CntryBoy777 -- I am glad to see some things going your way for a change.  It seems like you and a few others were battling one setback after another.  But now with your hay baling progress you might be able to take a breather (in you case, probably 10 minutes) before you go onto the next thing.  Hang in there -- we are all rooting for you.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I ran across this YouTube video from a guy who I think lives in Virginia as well: 




I wish you would do videos like that.  You would certainly be as interesting as this guy is, and almost certainly better looking! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I forgot to post this video, just so you can feel cooler: 




Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

I like "riding" with the farmer baling.  makes me appreciate the cost more.   

So, FarmerJan, what's the stuff he's spraying to dry it?   How does it affect the hay & livestock?   We learn....


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan i sure would help you with the Cornish if I was closer. We have 40 in the new chicken tractor I built. I bed them with dead hay, it got wet. I spread hay the 2nd morning, the 3rd morning I move it over and rebed  with hay. We won’t do them all at once, we do the biggest first, usually 6 a day.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  if I'm reading this right, the farmer is adding something to the hay as he is baling it?  It might be "propionic acid (sp?).  It is used to control mold and yeasts that can grow when hay has a "higher" moisture content.  Have never used it, don't know alot about it, except that it inhibits mold and yeast growth at a higher than normal moisture content if you are pushing to get hay baled due to weather.  There is also something like calcium carbonate or maybe sodium carbonate, that is used to get hay drier quicker..... again, never have used it.  The one tractor we bought off our friend's estate, was equipped with a "moisture meter" that when hooked to the baler, would tell you the moisture content of the hay going into the baler.  I think it was equipped to add the "propionic acid" to the hay if the moisture content was too high.  We have never used it, not sure if it was even working when we acquired the tractor. 
Have no idea of the effect to animals or people but if I remember rightly, it is something that is created in the gut tract of mammals, and actually is "good" for the gut tract...?  Honestly, you would have to look it up as to the pros and cons of it. I do think it also helps to preserve color, but doesn't make mediocre hay better.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule;  yeah, they don't all have to be done at once, but the biggest ones are 5-6 lbs probably now. There were a few that they must have missed when they caught them all up.  I lost 2 when the temp hit the 90's, probably heat stroke/heart attack. It happens.  But I really would like to just find someone that does the whole butchering process because I just don't have the time, especially at this time of year.  And the standing on my feet and knees for any length of time is tough. 
Wish I had gotten them a month earlier;  they would have sold good at the big poultry swap and I wouldn't have to be dealing with them right now.  I certainly can't  pick and choose when the house "goes out"  nor do I have any idea of how many I might get. 
 The next big poultry swap is the 3rd Sat in Sept.... they have it twice a year.  It is close to Richmond Va and there are tons of people who come to it and many different ethnic backgrounds that buy up the "killing size" birds.  I probably keep them as long as they are in the houses, 6 weeks, but they grow a little slower here and get out on the grass and stuff. 
I'd love to do a trade off though.  I can't eat them all.


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  thanks for the link to the video.  Explain to me why I can watch the one about tedding, but when it comes to the baling, it says it will not support my video.... some quirk for sure.   I tried my work computer which is a bit newer than my old home one, but won't work on it either.  I am going to get my own "newer" one for work,  set up next week when I am in Raleigh; I will be stopping by our processing center for the dairy records.  Maybe it will work on that one.  

Took my son back up to the hayfields this eve to get the tractor with the discbine that he cut with.  We did a quick count and figure there are right at 95-100 round bales.  5x6 which will weigh in the neighborhood of 1200 lbs. +/-. Figure about 25 to 30 sq bales @ about 50 lbs each.  Anyway, there was about 40 acres total more or less, and only 2 places were fertilized, about 20 acres.  Had right at 30 on the one 10 acre field so 3 per acre.  Decent enough for just mixed grass that has a little of everything in it. The unfertilized fields did about 2 per acre.  Not great but not terrible.  They are all "lots" in what used to be a big farm.  Some was probably in pasture, there is some rough and steep ground.  But since they are all right in the "subdivision" it is convenient to do them all while there. 
So thankful we got it all done last night.  Today started out real nice, bright sun, 80's.  And I thought, boy, we killed ourselves last night for this?  About 3 p.m. it went from blue sunny skies, to grey, then nearly black clouds and thunder and lightning, and RAIN !!!!!!  I had gone to town for a few errands, and put a couple of 50 lb bags of feed in the front seat of the little truck before I ran into Walmart.... thank goodness.  When I got home, we had had 6 tenths (.6) at the house.  Some clouds still but clearing out.  Radar shows them to build back in early morning hours, then more again Sunday and maybe Wed.  
Sure am glad we did push yesterday.  And the rain was very welcome on the just cut hayfields, and the corn is about 6-8 inches tall and it will shoot up from that drink after the 1/2 inch it got last Sat. 
After last year, this has been an exceptional start to hay season. A couple more "rains" like this and we will get a 2nd cutting of the orchard grass sooner than later.  That will set us up for a possible third cutting if it gets any decent moisture.  Won't hold our breath, but by the time we get all the other places done, the first good orchard grass field will be ready for 2nd. We are ahead by about 2 weeks by what we normally have done by the first of June.  The one place I normally can pick the wild black raspberries when we get in there to cut.  They are not even fully filled out and just as green as can be in the fence rows. 
The mulberry trees are ripening.  Saw a bunch at one place.  It is a little bit early for them.  Have to go check the one tree at the pasture we moved the cows out of.  It is our "winter pasture, and the tree there usually has a pretty good crop.  Also has a cherry tree, it's an old farmstead.  One of those that is a yellow/blush cherry.  Maybe something like a royal ann or something?  I never seem to get to it to get them picked.... have to check it tomorrow if possible.  
Oh yeah, all this in my spare time.....


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> There is also something like calcium carbonate or maybe sodium carbonate, that is used to get hay drier quicker



Potassium carbonate or a mix of sodium carbonate and potassium carbonate. They are common desiccants.

Calcium carbonate is limestone. All that might do is change the pH..


----------



## Baymule

Last year I had 5-6 pound carcasses after they were dressed. LOL I swear, those chickens needed a double D bra! LOL

In Winnsboro on Wednesday, one of the tornado casualties was a chicken farm. News clips showed a couple of chicken houses that were torn up, poor chickens were confused, didn't know what to do. The farmer's house took damage too.


----------



## farmerjan

greybeard said:


> Potassium carbonate or a mix of sodium carbonate and potassium carbonate. They are common desiccants.
> 
> Calcium carbonate is limestone. All that might do is change the pH..


Thanks GB. If you don't use them, and only heard about stuff, you tend to forget exactly what the names are. That is why I said it with a Maybe ?????.  Not saying they might not be a good "tool" for some operations and hay making situations.  Just never got into it here.


----------



## greybeard

Oh, believe me..I had to look it up too, except for the calcium carbonate.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

OK, Miss @farmerjan,

I am throwing down the gauntlet.  If these two women can do YouTube videos about hay baling, then you can too!  And you would look just as good and sound even better.  So now is the time to start planning that YouTube channel!  I will be among the first to subscribe!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I hope we got the rain that otherwise was headed your way.  We got 4.6" since yesterday at 1 PM!


----------



## farmerjan

Hi to all.  I have not disappeared but with getting things ready, then taking the "trip" to Duke medical for the evaluation on the ankle and the shoulder, I haven't  been on here in several days.  This is just to let everyone know that I am back,. but had to do a "please we are begging you to come test as we are having major issues with the somatic cell count (scc) in the cows...." this morning, and then tested another farm this evening and have to go back in the morning.  But is is raining, pretty soft and easy, so not a bad rain so far.  I hope to have a little time over the weekend to get back "on here".... 
BUT.... the doctor said I am a GOOD candidate for the ankle replacement;  I liked him and he spent time with me without any rush, explained things and I am 99.9 % that I will go ahead and do it , in early winter.  Will explain more, but it is a zoo turned into a circus down in the Raleigh/Durham area of NC.... cannot see how anyone could deal with that traffic day in and day out on a regular basis. 
So, that is in the future plans so that I might be able to walk without the horrible pain and limitations.  
Like I said, I will try to take more time, explain it a bit more, and catch up with everyone on here too, in the next few days.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like good news. For my husband, knee replacement and shoulder replacement was a blessing. You will have some recovery time and therapy, but it will be so worth it.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> the doctor said I am a GOOD candidate for the ankle replacement



When the time comes, rent a knee scooter. My Dad had one when he had his ankle replaced. WAY better than crutches.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> So, that is in the future plans so that I might be able to walk without the horrible pain and limitations.



Miss @farmerjan,

I SO MUCH hope you will get the surgery and that it relieves the pain.  I am a bit curious, though -- why are you waiting until early winter to have the surgery?  Is that when things slow down in the dairy farm testing?


----------



## farmerjan

The surgery is going to be done when things slow down for us with our animals,  hay season is over, fall calving done and hopefully I will be back somewhat mobile before spring calving starts in March.  The testing won't be a determining factor and I am seriously considering "retiring" from testing when I decide to do this.  There is the main ankle joint, then there is a smaller joint below it, more in the heel, where you get the side to side motion of the ankle.  That joint is practically immobile due to arthritis and they do not replace that.  I can do it at the same time, but it will be fused.  Since I have next to no movement in it now, he said that I will not see much of a difference and that it will stabilize the ankle better.  But I could wait.  He said that it might not bother me much for 6 months or 5 years, once I get more movement in the main ankle joint, but it is not in very good shape.  Due to it's having to be fused, there can be ABSOLUTELY NO weight bearing on the ankle for 6 weeks.  He said even though they screw together the 2 bones, if you put weight on it there will be miniscule movement and it can't fuse.  
It doesn't make much sense to do one and not the other. It can't get better, the arthritis in it is not going to get better.  He does stem cell and other alternative things and considers all options before he recommends surgery.  I told him the history of the prolotherapy, and PRP treatments and that I was considering stem cell and he said that it was too far degenerated for that in his opinion.  And not getting any desired results after many alternative treatments, I feel that he is being straight up.  He said that since insurance didn't cover stem cell, he would not take my money when he saw no hope for it to help me. 
So yes @Bruce , I will have a "knee scooter" as well as crutches since I can not put ANY weight on it for 6 weeks.  He said that they can do both at the same time, that I will do all the therapy on the ankle but just not walking on it. 
The other thing is to get all my ducks in a row, get things in the house moved around so that I have the room and such to get around.  I really wanted to be out of here and in a place where I had a bathroom closer to the bedroom.... it is on the other end of the house here and not convenient... and it is not very comfortable in the cold winter. So I am still looking because I think I might be happier and do better somewhere that is more user friendly.  We will see.  But I am giving myself 6 months to "get ready".  Then the knee will be the next thing;  it is on the other leg and cannot do them both at once.  It will be for the following  "winter".  But I am hoping that by getting the ankle "fixed" and being able to get around hopefully, better, that it will take some of the strain off the knee.  
The shoulder is pretty bad, arthritis again, and it will be dealt with eventually.  Some rest and exercises have seemed to  help make it a little more useable.  When ever that gets done, they said that I cannot use crutches for at least 6 months after in order to give it time to fully heal.  So it is last on the list.  But after looking at the x-rays, which is the first time I have had the shoulder looked at, I can see how there is pain with the ball and socket just rubbing together.  I was thinking a torn rotator cup due to the pain.... but no such luck.


----------



## Baymule

The shoulder will be the hardest to heal. My husbands shoulder popped out of socket several times a day and I popped it back in. He said the recovery hurt worse than open heart surgery and knee replacement together. But after therapy and time to heal, he sure was glad that he had it done. 

It will take you some time to get the surgeries and heal up, but it will be so worth it for relief from the pain and being able to walk and use your shoulder. DO YOUR THERAPY!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad to hear ya have some "direction" in which to head and plan for....and certainly pray that all goes well for ya, thru it All!!.........but, somehow I'm having trouble "seeing" ya sit still for 6wks.........I agree with Bay....do the Therapy!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, it is a wonder you have been able to get around!  I wish we here at BYH could help out some how, like maybe one person for one week, then another person for another week, for the 6 weeks you will be recovering from your surgery.  But the week I showed up, you would send me home the next day, because you would get tired of telling me, "No, STA, you hold the OTHER end of the hammer!"   Seriously, I really wish there were some way we could help.  (Of course, you saw how much I helped @CntryBoy777 move! )  You are among my favorite folks on this forum (and I know there are others who think highly of you as well), and I hate to see you suffer, either from medical issues or from recovering from them.  Please know we are all rooting for you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I can't  imagine you sitting still for six weeks , but you have your herd here to keep you entertained, , we will be here for you


----------



## Bruce

Yep we sure will!


----------



## farmerjan

Believe me there won't be as much "sitting still" as using the knee scooter thing, and crutches.... But I think the first couple of weeks will be a fair amount of sitting around.  I will have to keep it elevated alot due to swelling from what he said... his statement was keeping the toes above the nose to help with keeping swelling down. I have a  huge collection of movies on DVD that I have never watched; pick 'em up at the bargain bin at Walmarts and such for like $3 and $5.  And some from Goodwill for a couple of bucks.  So will have plenty to occupy my idle times.  There will be a fair amount of rehab from what he said, and the first week or 2, I will probably have some "serious discomfort"....  I also have alot of books for reading which I love to do.  I am sure I will go "stir crazy" some too. 

Thank you @Senile_Texas_Aggie  for the kind thoughts of "volunteering everyone to take turns "baby sitting" me for a week at a time.I really do appreciate the thoughts behind it.  Yeah, it would be nice to have some "like minded" folks around to help.  But, I don't know how bad it will be, and if the weather is really cold or crappy, then I won't mind staying in more.  I can hibernate   
I want to get things "ready" so that I can actually take a break.  I hate housework at the best of times, so I am planning on getting some help in that department.   I think that just some "company" would be a big help.  Living alone, even with my son 5 miles away, does get old sometimes; but since I am out with other people with testing and such, I am not alone alot; so that is going to take a little getting used to at first.  I also want to get some things made up ahead of time and in the freezer, so some "heat and eat" meals will make it easier for me.  I was trying to "eat down" some of my freezer storage with the anticipation of possibly moving;  may have to rethink that for awhile.  But again, getting some stuff out would make it easier to put in some "quickie" food that I could easily make.

Oh well, it is in the future.  The best thing is he sounded very positive about a replcement.  After all the negativity from the doctors around here, and saying it needed to be fused... I think looking forward to a replacement will help balance the pain I am sure I will have to endure in the beginning.  And who knows, I might get lucky and not hurt as much as I have heard.  It will be worth it if I can walk without the constant pain I have now and feel stable on my foot.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They have made a ton of advancement along those lines, so I sure hope things will go very Well with it all!!....we'll be rootin' for ya....and will be right Here to give ya "company"....put me on "speed dial" if ya need to....


----------



## Mini Horses

So -- will you be in the hospital for a few days?  Never know now, they boot you out like "outpatient surgery".    But I would think a few days, at least.   And how far to the facility from you?  There's that transport thing.    I believe you can get paid assistance thru medicare, if doctor authorizes it.   Not all day, every day but, some "home health services", etc.  You may need for first week or two at home   Dr recommended equipment, also -- scooter?   ASK.   It will help with the getting home & "over it" phase.   Dr must authorize & home health care agency must supply...homebound -- meaning trouble leaving home without help, need special transport, etc.  You will qualify.  Personal care, house care, etc.   Get it all.  


In the "otherwise" department -- how's all else?   

Like you, I'm thinking retirement.   It's hard to do after so many years of work.  Sounds odd but, it's true -- both the "needed" and "paycheck" portions of the event.   Then there is the "what to do" side.  For YOU, that's not an issue, with all the farming needs.   For me it can be as this is home and not an income farm....less pressure to produce.      Hard decision.  I mean, at some age they don't want you back, if you change your mind.     But it would be nice to have more time to do what I want and no time to do now.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Thank you @Senile_Texas_Aggie for the kind thoughts of "volunteering everyone to take turns "baby sitting" me for a week at a time.


Actually we did that for my Dad. My 2 step sisters each went up for a week, as did my sister. DD1 and I went for the 4th week though by then we weren't all that necessary.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  I did touch on it with the Dr about care, recoup time and all.  Said that I had a friend that lived alone and she went to a rehab for a bit, maybe 2 weeks, so that she could get help doing stuff since there was no one there to help her. And I said that I thought that would be a very good idea for me because with the farming and my son's full time job I did not want him to have to be worn to a frazzle worrying about being there for me too.  Ins will pay for 14 or maybe 20 days?  He said that I will only be in overnight, unless there are any complications, under normal circumstances.  And they "assess"  your abilities to be able to go home if there is some help..... and those that seem a little unstable they will send to a rehab center. He said that he will make that determination and that "perhaps I will not be ready to be home and do all that needs doing"....  In other words, he was saying for me to NOT be ready to go home and he could make that determination to go to a rehab center.  They will work with a rehab in my area, and our "local hospital" has affiliations with Duke Medical so that is good.  I also said I had no objection to going to a rehab there in the area for the "allowed time",  that I would not perish from no family close by for a few days or week.  I am not one much for alot of company when I feel crummy.  I don't like alot of babying, I like to be mostly "left alone".  Not saying that I don't appreciate when people help, but I am not one to "need" people around me all the time. 
When I had my arthroscopic, and came home late that afternoon, I just wanted to be left alone to deal with the pain and hurt and aches, without someone saying "can I do anything for you?" .  It was after I started to feel a little better that company was more welcome.  Besides, I know me, and I will recover quicker in a rehab if there is someone pushing me through the first few days/week of exercises, and helping me to keep on top of the pain.   I love my son, but we would get on each other's nerves if I'm in a "sh...y" mood....

Plus, I tend to try to do too much sometimes, and I think I will need someone who can say, this is the limit for now,  because I will push myself to do "one step more",  sometimes to my detriment.  We'll see. It is a ways off and I will be talking to the 2 different people in the office about the scheduling, and the PA that will be getting me set up for the "after"  the surgery. 

But yes, I plan to take advantage of all that I can.  I have a good supplement ins, and a decent drug plan for med costs... and will take all I can get that is available to me.  I've worked my tail off for years and have had next to no medical issues over the years except the 1989 car wreck, and then the 2007 one that was someone elses' fault when he hit me head on;  "luckily" he turned right into the front of me and I was in the little town doing 25 mph so just destroyed my little truck but not like if I was on a road doing 55...and had to pay for the arthroscopic and my time off work for a couple of months.  Other than that, maybe a sore throat trip for some antibiotics every other year or two.... I just don't go to the doctor much.
So I intend to get what I can.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce , nice that you could do that for your dad.  If I was close, I can imagine my sister would, and I know my son will do whatever he can, but he will have enough to do just keeping the farm animals fed and taken care of.  It'll all work out...


----------



## greybeard

FarmerJan.Make sure your insurance will fully cover less than 2 full days hospitalization. Some will not pay as good as they normally would if you do not stay past the 2nd midnight. 
Medicare, for instance, will not pay fully if you have day surgery in the afternoon, are under observed care that night and are released to go home the next morning or afternoon. 
Look for '2 midnight rule' and '3 midnight rule'


----------



## Mini Horses

Rehab works!  By all means, do it.  They will actually pay for longer if you need "skilled nursing care".    Definitely check the # of nights hosp stay, etc.

I know that they have to have "rules" so that the "systems machinery" can tabulate from there but, really some is insane.  Mom passed 15 min before midnight, last day of month & lost all of her retirement money benefits for that month as she didn't live the "entire" month.  15 minutes!  Deposit on 1st, retracted on 5th. 

Yep, Uncle Sam.


----------



## greybeard

My father went on a ventilator the morning of May 31 '07 after a severe stroke and being resuscitated (cardio only) by EMTs and then they transported him to the hospital just a few blocks away. We were tasked early the same evening, with making the decision to leave him on life support or not and one of the Drs mentioned how close it was to the end of the month, but we did remove him from life support within an hour of them asking what we wanted to do.
Evidently, that Dr was familiar with SS policy on that kind of thing.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

This is a bit off topic, but in case you get some down time and want to watch some YouTube videos of someone somewhat like you, then you may want to check out this channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGPrjNXauwMYMWUig4vPQbA

The woman bales hay for a living in North Texas (Grayson county, north of Dallas).  She recently lost her husband to a heart attack, who had been the one to run the hay business, but she decided to keep on doing it with the help of her 2 sons.  Maybe you can identify with her a bit.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> Evidently, that Dr was familiar with SS policy on that kind of thing.


Yep!


----------



## Bruce

I think the hardest part of post surgery at home is getting OUT of the house. Driving won't likely be something you can do for a couple of weeks. By week 4 when DD1 and I went to OR, Dad was driving and doing grocery shopping. He didn't really need us there. I'm sure the first couple of "nurses" were quite helpful getting food into the house and cooking it. 



greybeard said:


> FarmerJan.Make sure your insurance will fully cover less than 2 full days hospitalization. Some will not pay as good as they normally would if you do not stay past the 2nd midnight.


Yeah that makes a WHOLE lot of sense. We'll pay for 2 nights but not 1. Way to save money, having people make SURE they are there past midnight twice. Are the hospitals in cahoots with the insurance companies??



Mini Horses said:


> Mom passed 15 min before midnight, last day of month & lost all of her retirement money benefits for that month as she didn't live the "entire" month. 15 minutes! Deposit on 1st, retracted on 5th.


That is BIZARRELY stupid! Yeah, the person had no expenses the first 30 days of the month.

Used to be you wanted to have your babies at the end of the year, tax deduction no matter how many days they existed during the year, but no expenses for most if it   Of course since there are no longer any personal deductions, I guess people can have their kids any time of the year


----------



## Baymule

In rehab, you won't have to worry about meals, they will be cooked and all you have to do is show up to eat--or have it brought to your room. No laundry-be sure to take the least amount of clothing possible with your name in indelible ink on the inside, several places. Make sure the articles are not your favorite clothing-sometimes they disappear. No driving or having to get a ride to therapy, it will be right there. Go to therapy every day, even if they schedule you for 3 times a week-go EVERY day. You can rest on the weekends. Check out places that offer therapy for after you get out of rehab. Make sure that you don't get sent somewhere that it is inconvenient to get to or far away.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Yeah that makes a WHOLE lot of sense. We'll pay for 2 nights but not 1. Way to save money, having people make SURE they are there past midnight twice. Are the hospitals in cahoots with the insurance companies??


It usually doesn't work that way either. Too much chance of being caught by medicare and medicare supplement auditors.
In Cahoots? No exactly..and in fact, it was the opposite. Hospitals in the 90s realized they could make a LOT of revenue by admitting emergency room patients regardless of their ailment or injury. True for medicare/medicaid patients too as well as traditional private insurance or group ins thru the workplace. They'd admit them for even the most minor things, release them the next day with instructions to see their PCP and bill the insurance co or medicare for a night's stay. Insurance companies and medicare/medicaid were seeing costs go thru the roof and insurance companies started raising their rates to try to cover it. Medicare tho, instituted the 2 midnight rule, and private insurance soon followed suit, with stricter monitoring of reasons for admitting the patient for a full day's observation. Nowadays, when you go in and are admitted either thru day surgery or because of an E-room visit, you have to sign a form that informs you of the 2 midnight rule and that if there isn't cause to keep you 48 hrs (or past the 2nd midnight) you can be responsible for a significant part of the bill.  One day surgery I had, they sent me one certified mail for me to sign and return before I went to day surgery.
Documentation for keeping someone past the 1st midnight is pretty rigidly kept track of by medicare.

There is also a 3 midnight rule, but I'm not up on what it is for.


----------



## Bruce

That makes no sense. There should be a way to determine if a 1 night stay is necessary and the ins co should pay for it. Fraud is fraud and should be prosecuted.


----------



## farmerjan

It's been awhile since I have posted much.  Have tried to read some of the  threads and journals and made a few comments but things have been busy enough here that I haven't had time to be on much. 
Went to look at a repo HUD doublewide, that was pretty cheap and thought about it some. $35,000.... It needed some work, but not falling down or rotting away. 3/4th acre but mostly wooded.  The roof had leaked and the neighbor said it had been re-roofed a couple of years ago.  They had done some "remodeling" but never finished it.  I was not sold on it although it might have worked out. With a possibility of another 10-20,000 to finish it/fix it.... Decided not to make the offer as the RE agent was pretty sure it would be bid up more.  There was also an "easement" for the septic, and those type of things can just be a headache, so I decided not to pursue it.  
Just found a nice little place, also close by but in the opposite direction....just went on the market.  3+ acres, nice little "cottage", with mostly open ground, a couple of "sheds/storage" buildings.  It's 139,000 asking...much more what I would like and more than I really want to get tied down with.  But, I had a bit of a run in with the landlord here about the chickens because they were out on the lawn and he just wasn't going to "have it" because they made it look trashy....  Now this is a 1750's stone farmhouse on a 200 acre farm.....he hasn't gotten the porch roof fixed from a storm 2 months ago, (several sheets of the tin roof are torn off)  but the chickens on the lawn make it look trashy and they "stink".... I don't know if I would qualify for a mortgage of that amount.... but a mortgage is looking better and better than things here. I might see about getting pre-qualified and see what I can do.... I wanted to stay well below 100,000 so i could make extra payments, like 1 1/2 to 2 x what I pay now for rent,  and get it paid off quickly... I'm just a little P.Oed right about now.

On a better note... found a Mennonite that is doing chicken killing.  So they are supposed to call me tomorrow and let me know what day this coming week. They were going to have to go to a funeral and were not sure what day it was going to be when I talked to them, and they will not call on a Sunday and "do business" so will have to wait til tomorrow.  That will get the "stinky" chickens gone.  Problem is I just went and got about 60 more the other day that were "left" when they shipped the 2 houses on the broiler farm.  I planned to raise them and sell at the poultry swap in mid-Sept as there are tons of different ethnic people who come and buy them.  I will not have a ton in these birds and they will weigh in the 4-8 lb range when the time comes.  So we are going to move the pen I have them in to my son's property where his barn is, and raise them there. I hate to turn them down as I could lose my "connection" if I don't take them.  Any I don't sell, can go in the freezer too.  
Another reason to be on my own place. 

The weather was calling for rain and possible t-storms for several days so we did not cut any hay.  It poured rain about 5 miles south on Wednesday last week and we didn't get enough to settle the dust at my house. Had rain a couple other days around, but not right here near me.  There are 3 hayfields we make hay on right next to where I live.  We could have had it cut and baled but were afraid to cut and have it get soaked.  So started cutting yesterday, have about 40-45 acres on the ground and will be cutting more.  There is another chance of some storms tomorrow, but then there is about 5 or more days of sun forecast.  We would like to get most of the rest done.  2 places are custom, but they are about 40 acres total, I think.  There is about another 20 acres total, in several small fields,  of "ours" to do too.  Plus another place that if it hasn't been cut, we are going to make it.  It won't be the best of hay since it hasn't been cut for 2 years; we used to make the hay there, then it was sold and we were out for 2 years and it got grown up terribly.  It will be trashy for 1st cutting, but if we get short of hay, it will be decent for them to pick through.  We fed out more this past year than ever, and only are carrying about 50 rolls over when we usually try to carry over 150-200 as a cushion. It will be good to roll out in the cold weather for the cows to pick through and lay on and add organic matter back into the soil.

Work is erratic, tested 5 days straight, then only 1 farm last week and maybe 1 or 2 this next week.... guess that's good to get the hay done.  Weather has not been terribly hot like I am reading for many further south.  80's days, 60's many nights.  Has been alot worse.

June 21st has gone by so now days will be getting shorter..... can't believe we are already half way through the year....


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> That makes no sense. There should be a way to determine if a 1 night stay is necessary and the ins co should pay for it. Fraud is fraud and should be prosecuted.


It was. Some hospitals had to pay huge fines when the investigation was over.


----------



## Baymule

So chickens in the yard are trashy, but a porch roof half blown off is innovative Architecture?

I hope you can find just what you want, for the right price.


----------



## farmerjan

He makes no sense, wants the farmyard to be "pristine".... yet grew up on a farm and inherited this place from an uncle.  I have heard there were some "shady dealings" with the inheritance.  He was a banker by "trade" and now "plays" at being a farmer so he can get the tax advantages.  And moans about the cost of equipment, but then went and bought a BRAND NEW  Tractor a couple of years ago, 4wd, and then put a front end loader on it  in 2018..... a new 5 wheel rake 2 years ago, and the discbine was new in 2014 or 15..... all nice tax write offs....  I guess we are doing something wrong because we don't have all this new equipment.....he'd have a heart attack if we had this place and all our "OLD" equipment was in the yard.

He and his wife eat out all the time too.  He has made several comments about they are here or there eating.... then complains about the cost of eating out, and about the cost of groceries.... but he never gets enough for his cattle. Drives me nuts. 

The chickens go tomorrow eve for butcher on Wed morning.  They will vacuum pack and put into the walk in cooler to chill,  for me to pick up on Thursday morning. Got a few more things to move out of the freezer so have plenty of room for them to go on the shelves to freeze.  

We moved some equipment in anticipation of raking and baling starting on Tuesday; I went and got the 4600 Ford tractor and the wheel rake and took it down to the orchard grass field near my house.  My son had stopped and checked the hay, said it is dry, go ahead and rake, he was going to get the baler.  It was way past prime, it had gone to seed, but there was some decent undergrowth. We normally roll all the first cutting anyway so not the end of the world.  So I started raking, and then it got "black" and clouds looked like rain.  Remember, we had held off cutting for a week, due to forecasts of 40-60% and never got a drop here although there had been rain 5 miles south and some about 6-8 miles north.  Kept missing us.  So he had mowed all this hay Sunday.  With a 30 % chance of thunderstorms for Mon aft.  That is the weather that all of you had gotten, the Tn crowd, and others,  here just a day or 2 ago.  I texted him, said I had 4 windrows raked and it was getting really dark skies. Granted this was at 6:30 p.m.  but we have sun until nearly 9 p.m. right now.  So I waited til he got there, got the baler  hooked up, and he told me to stay only 2 rows ahead of him in case it did decide to open up. Well, the first set of clouds stayed west and traveled along the ridges and then we saw sun peeking through but then it clouded up again.  I stayed 2 full rows ahead of him, and we got the whole field raked and baled by 9 p.m.  
Unfortunately, it has rained since; started about 10 p.m..  Some thunder, quite a bit of lightning, and a pretty good shower/rain.  So there is about 25-30 acres on the ground that got wet.  I did see about 4 more farms that had cut hay today all laying on the ground so don't feel so bad.  We gambled and it hit us this time.  Not a wash out, probably didn't get but a couple tenths, I will look in the morning.   The good thing is we are 1 big field ahead with the baling since that was not originally in the plans for tonight.  The weather forecast is for 20% or less for the next 7 days, but temps are going to be in the 80's and 90's.  It will dry anything we do cut very fast.  It's going to be a very long week with all that he wants to get cut and up.  It would sure be nice if we could get most all first cutting done though.  It has over matured due to the crazy "spring" weather we had and how fast it grew.  Won't test very high in protein, but is sure will beat snowballs.  
With the flooding, field damages, and then so much rain in some areas, there are many mid-west farmers that will not be able to get anything planted for this year.  They are taking a huge hit;  with the grain losses, field damages that are costing to try to fix, and now not being able to get a crop in this year either. Corn futures are already up over $5.00 a bushel, from somewhere in the $3.25 to $3.60 just this past year. Soybeans also will really jump.  I think that you will see a rise in the over all cost of groceries, but if anyone can, you might want to buy any extra pork or beef that you can manage now before prices do go up.  It will be a bad year for us cattle producers due to the fact that feedlots have budgets.  If they have to pay alot for the corn and other inputs, like soybeans, then they pay less for feeder cattle.  There are less cattle due to the devastating losses from the March/April flooding and the cattle that were washed away and all the calves that were lost or even not yet born;  they would be going into the "pipeline" this fall and next spring. So that might help some to keep prices up a bit.  But I am reading on the CT forum, that producers are seeing  mediocre prices for their 5-6 wt. steers.
  We have one group left to move off pasture;  Later born fall calves, many late Oct and Nov.  We are planning to sell the steers as soon as they come off the cows in about 2 weeks.  After we get the bulk of this hay made.  We are losing this pasture and usually move them the first part of July anyway, so wanted to take full advantage of the place for as long as we could.  The cows will get preg checked, and I am of a mind to ship most of any cows that come up open.  We are probably going to wean and keep most of the heifers. See if the heavier feeder heifers of 6-800 lbs bring more in the spring.  May just  go on and breed some too, to calve at 2 yrs old.  See how the markets are playing out later this fall.  

Rain has stopped and I see a little clearing in the sky.  Think it may have moved off east, so maybe we are done with it.


----------



## Baymule

There is nowhere here that will do poultry. We are going to slaughter 10 more tomorrow, hope to get the other 7 done Friday, plus 2 mean roosters that I hate. Glad that you don't have to slaughter yours and have somewhere to take them.

It's a good thing that you and your son got that field rolled up before the rain set in, too bad about the field that got rained on. Last year, it got dry here and we scrambled to find hay early in the spring. It finally rained in the fall and the hay cutters were working overtime. 

Hope you get a good price for your steers.


----------



## farmerjan

Took 45 big broilers tonight up to the Mennonite's that are going to do the butchering.  SO GLAD to have found someone.  And now they are off the ground so I don't have to listen to the landlord.  Kept 2 in that group that were on the small side.  They will go with the ones I just got. 

It started out as a not very good day.  My son wound up in the emergency room at 6:30 this morning.  Turns out to be Kidney stones.  He had them once before several years ago.  I have never had them but have been told that they are brutal.  He's on pain killers, and after x-rays, they said there are 2 coming down right next to each other.  The emergency room dr. said he needs to go see a special type of urologist.  He had cut out most all sodas a few years ago, and does try to drink more water but they said he was dehydrated this morning.  The ac in the tractor quit last eve and you have to keep the cab closed or the dust is horrible and you can't breathe it or it will absolutely ruin your lungs.  So it got very hot in the cab and He was sweating bullets when he got done.  It didn't cool off until after the rain after we were done.  So that didn't help either. He is trying to drink more "real lemonade" and I said that cranberry juice is supposed to help.  I also said that he needs to try some apple cider vinegar, like a tblsp in a glass of water every day.  He is off work for 2 days, and supposed to drink as much water as he can constantly to try to get them moved out. 

Yes, we were very glad to get that one field baled up.  We got about .5 inch of rain total.   I am going to go rake tomorrow, and see if it will turn up and dry on the underside so we don't have to tedd it out.  It was very dry when he cut it.  There was a little bit cooler temps this morning, and mostly sun and a slight breeze.  Very comfortable overall.  But the heat is supposed to roll in tomorrow with temps hitting the 90's they are saying now.  If it does, we should get by with only raking the hay to get it dry underneath.  One good thing about the wheel rake.  It turns the 2 rows over into each other and  the underside rolls "up" and it usually will help dry it.  If there are "green" spots, they will often dry down real good.  With this "water wet" it will hopefully get the "against the ground side" up and it will dry.  Won't know til I try.  Worst comes to worst, I will have to tedd it out first. 

Hoping he will feel better and can get back in the tractor to mow since we have such a good window of "dry time" in front of us.  That was his first comment, boy, this is screwing up getting the hay cut so we can bale while it is calling for dry weather. 
You know the whole, make hay when the sun shines thing......

Went by the house that is close, that just went on the market.  It is nice, decent, not new,  but from the outside, and the pictures they show of the inside, just about what I want need.  And it is closer than I thought so even more convenient.  It is also in an area that makes it accessible and so, "re-saleable".  Going to call the RE agent I am working with and go look at it.  Got to talk to the bank and see if there is anyway that I can pre-qualify for a mortgage for it. Told my son about it too, and he said to see what is what. The close proximity to all our stuff is a big selling point to me. The fact that it is a little "small" and it does sit close to the road will hurt it for some I think. It is also "ground level" as far as the concrete "front porch" pad, which is one very small step up.  Perfect for the "recovery phase of the ankle replacement"  There is an upstairs but I believe the bathroom is on the first floor with one bedroom.  So I really do need to go look at it and see.  Pretty much move in condition by the looks of the pictures too.  Definitely a better prospect than the repo I looked at, even at the price.  3+ acres too.

Past time to hit the sack.  I went to my son's for awhile after coming home from the chicken delivery.  He wanted some milk to eat some cereal because the pills were making him queasy.  He was feeling a little better but had slept off and on a good part of the day.  I will sleep good I hope and get a decent start to the day tomorrow.  All my farmers are in the hay fields now that it is supposed to be dry, so don't have anyone who is wanting to test.  I will get hit with it next week probably.  Oh well, feast or famine.

Found an engine for my car, Michael is going to call back tomorrow and get it shipped to us. 5 yr or 50,000 mile warranty on it.  Has 70,000 on it.  Mine had 270,000 when it went.  With not as much testing I don't put on as many miles so it sounds good.  He will help the guy who put in the last one that didn't last.  I think that there won't be any labor charges for this time around. Place has a good reputation, he knows a couple people who have dealt with them so comfortable doing business with them.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I have never had them but have been told that they are brutal.


Um, yep. Having been through it myself, please pass on my sympathies!

The house sounds good, having a bathroom and bedroom on the first floor will certainly make ankle surgery recovery much easier. I would get prequalified "in general" not for a specific house. That way if you make an offer it will have some contingencies but financing won't be one of them. If I were selling property I'd take the prequalified person's offer before the one with that contingency, never know if they actually WILL get qualified.


----------



## Baymule

Hope your son gets better. I never had kidney stones-and don't want them! 

The house and 3 acres sounds good, might oughta jump on that.


----------



## farmerjan

Just want to take a few minutes as I will be pretty tied up with the tractor seat again the next few days.  Spent yesterday raking 4 fields, about 20 acres total I guess. It had gotten wet from the .5 inch rain, but then it was HOT so dried pretty good on top.  Turned it all up, and actually looked pretty good.  Alot of still "green color" from the bottom, and not soaking wet. It dried good in the 2 fields that were in all sun, no trees around the perimeters.  Michael actually was feeling a bit better and got those 2 fields baled late yesterday evening.  The other 2 fields will be ready today.  He mowed the 20+ acres that we custom make, and 2 other fields that are about 3-5 acres each.  These are all within a couple miles so we try to get all the ones done in each "grouping" to make it less travel time on the roads.  I still have to go rake the 20 or so acres that he mowed before the rain at the other place yet. It is a little out of the "area" but the hay there is not usually real thick so whould be okay to just rake then he will go back and bale. 
Weather is getting hotter.  Sure for all of you down Texas way this is nothing, but 90's for days in a row is hot for here. We have actually had some pretty decent weather, 80's and a nice breeze most days.  But they are saying it will start getting hot and humid now. Have a 7+ day window of only 10-20% chance of pop up showers from the humidity so we are going to try to get as much hay done as possible.  
Have to go pick up the chickens sometime today also.  And get the pen moved to my son's property so I can get the other ones out of the little pen they are in and off this place and out of the landlords place. 
Haven't heard back from my RE agent yet to go look at the house & 3 acre place.


----------



## farmerjan

Also got the engine "ordered"  for my subaru.  Should be here in a week/10 days.


----------



## farmerjan

Some days you just wonder why.....  We have a forecast of sun, hot 90's with 0-10% chance of rain.  So what did we get.... a crack of thunder that scared the bejesus out of me, skies turning black with threatening clouds, and a "pop up" rain that drenched everything.  My son  was baling the one field.  He got 2 fields baled last evening and these 2 were not quite dry.  So he got one almost done, but 4 rows and it poured down.  Now I will have to go up the hill, tedd out the field I raked, and then re-rake it. Maybe tomorrow..... It happened about 1 and by 4 the sun was out and not a cloud in the sky.  Sure it was good for the sorghum and corn..... but really..... we weren't supposed to get rain. 
I just love doing things over again.  Wasted time, wear and tear, and fuel costs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

They are brutal,  please  tell him ...best wishes  for a smooth passage of the stones....poor guy


----------



## Mini Horses

Beer for the stones.   Fluid to pass and alcohol to kill the pain. 

Sorry about the hay rework.  Some days you can't win.


----------



## Baymule

How much are you charged for processing the chickens? Is that whole or cut up chicken? We have 7 more to process and will slaughter them in the morning and get them on ice. Then go to town, run errands, grocery store, blah, blah, blah. So I probably won't process them until Saturday. I have three, one gallon bags in the freezer of necks, backs, skin and other parts I didn't want. I'll can that for dog food, mixed with a little rice. My husband mixes it with the kibble and they love it. 

I hope you can get the rest of the hay cut and baled without any more getting rained on.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> How much are you charged for processing the chickens? Is that whole or cut up chicken? We have 7 more to process and will slaughter them in the morning and get them on ice. Then go to town, run errands, grocery store, blah, blah, blah. So I probably won't process them until Saturday. I have three, one gallon bags in the freezer of necks, backs, skin and other parts I didn't want. I'll can that for dog food, mixed with a little rice. My husband mixes it with the kibble and they love it.
> 
> I hope you can get the rest of the hay cut and baled without any more getting rained on.




They charge $5 per bird here....I will do it myself, five dollars is too much , I think


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> They charge $5 per bird here....I will do it myself, five dollars is too much , I think


After just finishing up with 7 chickens this evening, wash, pick the pin feathers, wash, cut the oil gland off the tail, pull pin feathers off the wings with needle nose pliers, wash, cut off neck, toss it in dog food bowl, cut off wings, cut off leg quarters, Cut skin off breast and debone it, wash, cut off breast bones, discard, flip back over, cut in two pieces, toss in dog food bowl, disjoint leg quarters, wash, cut off wing tips, toss in dog food bowl, disjoint wings, wash, package everything in vacuum sealed bags. 4 thighs per pkg, 4 legs per pkg, 1/2 breast per pkg (I let the chickens get so big that each half of breast meat weighs 1 pound and a few ounces) 14 wing pieces per pkg, take to freezer.

All THAT for $5 a bird? Nope. Kill, scald, pick, take to house, wash, pick pin feathers, wash, bag it up and vacuum seal it for $5 a bird? Still nope. 

As freaking tired as I am right now, at this very moment, I wouldn't dress out a chicken for $100. I take that back......for $100 I would be out there in the dark killing another durned chicken.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Why don't  you just skin them ,then you forgo the feather plucking ?


----------



## Baymule

I skin layer roosters, old layers, old roosters. Cornish cross are sparsely feathered and really, pretty easy to pick, by comparison. Lordy, if I had to pick an old tough rooster, I'd get out the chainsaw to saw the feathers off.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've known some that singed them off, but the smell of burning....well, smoldering wet feathers sure will "fill the air" and curl those nose hairs.....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've known some that singed them off, but the smell of burning....well, smoldering wet feathers sure will "fill the air" and curl those nose hairs.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Most who do processing on large scale use pluckers.  Plus MOST are pkgd whole, again, equipment to do.   Those poor CCXs don't live long enough to get much more than baby feathers. 

Those bags aren't cheap either.  

FarmerJan is on the tractor....we'll get a reply at some point


----------



## Bruce

Stoney Ridge Farmer put up a chicken processing video yesterday. 3 people 50 birds in (IIRC) 2.5 hours. They had an assembly (disassembly??) line set up. 4 killing cones, scaling pot, plucker, gutting station, 3 sink cooling station. Bagged them with some sort of bag that shrinks when it gets hot. 2 birds at a time in the scalding pot and then both into the plucker.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Was just at wally world...whole chickens were $3.88 each.....but they didn't  say "crammed in a cage with 10 birds for their short life...artificial  light only, ... guaranteed to have never been exposed to the sun or  mother earth......and fed only chemically  treated feed" , .......I wonder why they leave out the important stuff ?


----------



## Bruce

Actually commercial scale meat birds are always cage free. That doesn't mean they aren't packed pretty tight in their "open plan" barn though.


----------



## greybeard

Because 99% of US consumers don't really care, as they've been eating poultry raised in chicken houses their entire lives, just as most of their urban parents were.

And of that 99%, 98% only look at price and can't tell one bit of difference in taste, except that one tastes 'different' and that difference is almost always a matter of what one has become accustomed to experiencing.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Actually commercial scale meat birds are always cage free. That doesn't mean they aren't packed pretty tight in their "open plan" barn though.


I would have to look back, but I believe the most recent and most stringent poultry raising rules is in Calif and it stipulates "1 cu foot per bird" and in the case of egg production, goes a bit farther. 
_The proposition mandates eggs can only be sold in the state if they come from *chickens* housed in cages that meet certain size requirements, larger than the typical industry standard. The *California law* requires a chicken coop be 60 square feet (five feet by 12 feet) and hold no more than 60 *chickens*._


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, the videos I've seen of commercial meat bird houses look WAY too tight for a comfortable life, even though it is only about 2 months for those Cornish X.

I'm expecting to get a locally raised never frozen chicken at the farmer's market tomorrow. Never had a fresh chicken from a small farm, will be curious to see if I can tell a difference from the commercial ones. Of course, if it were me raising them I wouldn't raise CCs, I'm not a big white meat lover. I prefer the legs and thighs so I'd get a different breed that grew more slowly and spent a lot of time building up those leg muscles.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Yeah, the videos I've seen of commercial meat bird houses look WAY too tight for a comfortable life, even though it is only about 2 months for those Cornish X.
> 
> I'm expecting to get a locally raised never frozen chicken at the farmer's market tomorrow. Never had a fresh chicken from a small farm, will be curious to see if I can tell a difference from the commercial ones. Of course, if it were me raising them I wouldn't raise CCs, I'm not a big white meat lover. I prefer the legs and thighs so I'd get a different breed that grew more slowly and spent a lot of time building up those leg muscles.


Find someone to raise Red Rangers for you. They have smaller breast meat, big thighs and legs. They grow slower too. We just finished slaughtering CCX, I have the last 7 in the ice cooler to process tomorrow. I don't like the breast meat, but DD and family do. They can have it. I am more looking forward to the scrawny EE roosters from the chicks I hatched that will be ready in the fall.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> I'm expecting to get a locally raised never frozen chicken at the farmer's market tomorrow



Do you know what kind of chicken?


----------



## greybeard

One of the things I used to laugh about regarding poultry was advertisements, both in stores and on the internet 'all natural' boards that proudly proclaimed "_No hormones_" and/or "_No added growth hormones ever!_" as if either was sticking a fat hog in the butt. All it really did was allow the retailers to increase the price per lb some.
The first one of course is patently false because all living things have hormones, including growth hormones.

For the 2nd one, they were attempting to pander to the 'all natural, no antibiotics, no growth hormones, free range, blah blah blah' crowd and neglect to mention that unless the consumer is significantly older than my 69 years, most couldn't even spell the word hormone when the US FDA completely banned the use of added growth hormones from poultry, pork, veal beef, and dairy cattle via implant, feed additives, water or any other method else in 1956.
But, that proclamation  looked SOOOO good on the packaging and internet blogs and lots of people fell for it.

(growth hormones are still allowed and are relatively common in the beef sector and is still legal for the mutton industry)


----------



## Ridgetop

One company was advertising their brand of chickens on the TV "Free Range" chickens showing a few chickens on a great green field.  They were advertised as being fed no antibiotics, all vegetarian fed - BUT free range cannot be all vegetarian fed DUH! - free range means they can eat all the bugs they can find.  DH, the kids and I laughed ourselves silly over that ad!


----------



## farmerjan

It costs $2.00 bird to kill, pluck, gut and put into plastic bags & chill in their walk in cooler.  That is including the hearts & livers, not the gizzards.  $.30 extra to do gizzards.  This is whole birds.  If I want them vacuum packed then $.50 a bird extra.  So less than $3.00 each.  Well worth it to me for 40+ birds.  I have helped in an assembly line type deal with 4-5 doing it and it is great but to do them yourself, with not having a plucker, or a scalder is just not worth it to me. If I wanted to cut them up then I would simply get them done and chiller and then bring them home and cut up and then vacuum  pack myself. 
Since I get these birds for nothing, the only costs I have in them is some feed for 4-8 weeks. I sell the culls of the layers for $5-10 each at this poultry swap so expect to do the same with this next group. If I raise any more for me I will get the next batch just bagged and bring home and do in parts. 

I get the "all vegetarian fed" joke with the free range birds, but mostly what they are trying to get across is that there are no animal "additives" in the feed.  Funny thing is, all feed for livestock is not allowed to have any animal based additives anymore.  Used to see bone and blood meal added to some feed.  No more. 
Does being vegetarian mean no insects?  I know that it means no "animal" protein, and that being vegan is more restrictive, like no dairy maybe?  But do insects fall in the "animal" category?  There are way too many restrictions for me to ever even want to consider it.  Besides, I like my steak, and chicken, and bacon, and eggs, and milk.......


----------



## farmerjan

Off the subject of chickens to the subject of the "D#@*#D weather".  Sure wish that @Mini Horses predictions/hope for getting the hay done was right.  NOT !!!!!
We wound up with .7 inch from yesterdays downpour/ thunderstorm.  So the raked hay was needing to be tedded out this afternoon after the sun had dried the wet off the top, and the bottom turned up.  I took the 4600 ford with the big v-rake up to another field that had been cut but not yet raked as the rain had gone down through it and it wasn't so awful wet underneath.  Figured we could get some raked up and then after the other was tedded and then re-raked, could get right on the baler and get going tomorrow (sat).  Well guess what, early afternoon they changed the forecast to 40% chance of pop up t-storms for the afternoon. By the time I got the tractor and rake up to the field I was going to rake, it was getting black and clouds threatening.  I tested my son and said......well....I'm gonna wait a bit and see if it goes around.  Then it started to sprinkle and I said to come get me and we will go get the tedder and take it to the field that we need to start tedding at.  Once again, it poured.  We went by a field that yesterday had the prettiest alfalfa raked and ready to bale.  It smelled so sweet....and there it was, most of the field baled, and the rest laying in windrows and the baler and all sitting there where they got rained out.  Huge fields of grass type hay all along this one road, a few still raked in windrows, several tedded back out, and all got wet again today.  All this hay will be junk with little feed value after getting "washed" a few times.  But it will have to be gotten up off the fields as soon as possible as the grass is already turning green again and growing from these rains. 

At the field where the alfalfa was, they were square baling it, and had a "cuber/stacker" running right behind the baler, to put the square bales into "cubes" of like 21 bales which get tied and then they can be picked up like one big bale and loaded on a truck or wagon or trailer.  And I'm talking a new sq baler @ THE TUNE OF 35-40,000 , and the new "cuber" at another 40,000.  And not a bit of good when the weather decides to not cooperate. There were 3 or 4 "cubes" sitting out in the field that they didn't even get a chance to get loaded and in the barn.  With the value of the tractor you are looking at 150,000 of equipment and doesn't do one bit of good if the weather doesn't cooperate......

I didn't look at the rain gauge when I got home from feeding the 2 bottle calves, after we got the tedder and the other rake moved.  Michael was moving some round bales off a field and we went and got the tractor with the spear so he could start getting them into rows since we couldn't do anything else.  Actually saw water running down the side of the road when we were moving the equipment, so know that they got alot just north of here.  The water in the one river was running real brown, so must have had a real downpour runoff upstream from there.  I will look at the rain gauge tomorrow.... can't do anything about it.  We will have 2nd cutting orchard grass ready to cut from the fields we got done a month ago, before we get all the 1st cutting done at the rate we are going.


----------



## Baymule

About 10 miles from us is a beautiful hay field with the big watering system for dry weather. There is nothing that will allow one to turn the rain off. I am so sorry that the weather is not cooperating with you. 

You sure have a great connection for chicken! Practically free, with only the cost of the feed, then a nominal charge for processing. I know the work we have put into 38 CCX and I am sure glad that we can wrap it up in a short time. I overfeed them and get skinless boneless breast meat at an average of 1 pound, 2 ounces per half piece. My DD and family love it, we ourselves think it is tasteless mush.


----------



## Mini Horses

$3 per bird sounds good....in fact, perfect!   Bet you would think that Bay...after all you've just done.     The free to pick up is definitely a positive.    The expense of all the equipment isn't rational for just a one or two person household.   My hatchet was $12.  Have plenty of knives and the darned hens keep hatching roos.    It's life on a farm.


----------



## greybeard

I find the following to be an interesting conversation about different ways poultry (especially chickens) are processed in different parts of the world.
Of particular interest (to me anyway) is the detailed explanation of rigor mortis, what happens during the rigor period  and how it happens.
https://forums.egullet.org/topic/119882-chicken-killing-and-aging/


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I get the "all vegetarian fed" joke with the free range birds, but mostly what they are trying to get across is that there are no animal "additives" in the feed. Funny thing is, all feed for livestock is not allowed to have any animal based additives anymore. Used to see bone and blood meal added to some feed. No more.......



That is why my family were laughing - the ad was aimed at people that have no clue.  That huge green meadow with a dozen red chickens in it!  I don't know if bugs and worms qualify as meat, but chickens will eat anything they can catch - used to feed them any dead newborn baby bunnies I cleaned out of the nest boxes.  However, those special meat chickens can hardly walk let alone run fast enough to catch anything.  LOL  We are in California with the strictest laws about chicken housing and space.  Our egg prices will jump through the roof when the new law forbidding selling eggs that are not laid by chickens housed according to California requirements takes effect.  I would get some laying chickens, but have developed allergies to bird dander.  After cleaning the coop would cough my lungs up for 3 months.  Don't want to end up like my mother with bird lung disease. 

Such a shame about losing value on the hay from all the rain.  Weather is the farmer's friend and enemy at the same time.  And nothing you can do about it either.    Just pray.  You had a bad hay year last year too from excess rain, didn't you?  I thought I read about people not being able to find hay to buy for their animals over the winter.  It really grieves me to think of what the rain is costing you and your son through with your hay business.  Not only wasted time, but also dollar amount of the hay you stand to lose.

Have you gotten any more news about the house and 3 acres you were interested in?  Did you ever get a chance to go see it?  Your landlord sounds like a real pain.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Do you know what kind of chicken?


I believe it is a CCX



Ridgetop said:


> One company was advertising their brand of chickens on the TV "Free Range" chickens showing a few chickens on a great green field.


Given the "legal" definition of "free range" means only that they aren't kept in cages and have access to the outside" those dozen birds were likely seeing that pasture for the first and last time. There is no requirement for how much time the birds spend outside, nor one for how much "outside" they have access to. Could be a 10 sq foot pad of concrete and the door open to it an hour a day. But the "feel good" label can bring a higher price. When they can advertise "pasture raised" you know that the birds spend a significant amount of their days outside. It would be nice if those "raised without antibiotics" labels had a second line "because it is illegal". And vegetarian . I consider anything in the animal kingdom to be non vegetarian. If there are any flies or spiders in a closed chicken barn, it doesn't matter what is in their feed, they will eat the flies and spiders if they can. Oops, no longer vegetarian.



farmerjan said:


> Off the subject of chickens to the subject of the "D#@*#D weather".


 Nothing to like about that situation.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> It would be nice if those "raised without antibiotics" labels had a second line "because it is illegal".


It is not illegal in the USA to use antibiotics in poultry production.
Growth hormones..illegal
Antibiotics..legal.
About 1/2 (approx 5 billion) of the broiler production in the US is raised with antibiotics.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, am I thinking of something else that is not allowed?


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, am I thinking of something else that is not allowed?



1 of 2 things I suppose.
Growth hormones banned in poultry in mid 50s

or

Certain antibiotics in feed and water IF they are antibiotics that are medically important for human use and are now controlled under VFD..but it usually doesn't mean they are completely banned from animal use. Just means a vet has to prescribe them instead of them being OTC already mixed in feed like they were before VFD came about in 2014. All big poultry houses have at least one vet on staff that routinely prescribe medications to be administered via food and/or water.
VFD controlled drugs:



 

There are a few more that are expected to be added to the restricted list as soon as they are approved.


----------



## farmerjan

There' s a discrepancy between your list @greybeard  and what we can buy OTC. We can buy penicillin and procaine pen.  We can buy oxytet 100, 200, and 300.  Just picked up a bottle of Noromycin 300.  Just off the top of my head. I thought I saw a pkg of lincomycin but I would have to look again.  But yeah, there are quite a few that need a vet "VFD".  I get it to a point.  But most vets around here don't want to be bothered with the BS.  And I paid a $25. consult fee to get a VFD;  for the vet to call in for aureomycin crumbles so we could add to the feed of a bunch of calves that were coughing and showing some respiratory problems last year when we kept having all that rain and crappy weather. Better than having him come out, but still.....We didn't want it mixed in the whole 2 tons of feed, just to top dress the feed we were giving the calves in the weaned lot.  Royal pain.  
And yes, poultry in the confined broiler houses, and the turkeys, do get antibiotics if they get sick.  Mostly it is dispensed in the water.  Most water soluble drugs also have a "shorter life" than those that are in the feed and anything that is injected.  Poultry are pretty much never injected. 
So the birds that I get have as much time on "pasture" dirt/grass/weedy spots as they had in the houses from day old chicks to 42 days to slaughter.  Mine also get bigger too because they are allowed to grow at their own pace, and I am starting out with 1-3 lb birds and they are getting fed pretty much free choice.  I am not trying to get them to a uniform size in a certain number of days, fed a certain amount of feed.  Got 2 I kept from the group that I just had done, they are smaller.  They will not really be economical as they aren't growing that fast, but they also are out there chasing after anything that moves in the pen.  The cornish x are not as nimble as most breeds, but they are not as bad as some say.  This last group I got learned to go into the pen in the evening with just a stick that I would use to go around them and guide them to the gate. In fact most nights, they would all be in and the gate still open when I would go out to shut them in.  

Had 45 done, vacuum bagged, gizzards,hearts livers, etc.  $130.00.  They did the feet, so the total was $134.  but I didn't want them so I told them to give them to someone who might want them.  I said it was probably my misunderstanding so that I would still pay for them,and he said how about $130.  and I said I was happy with that. Basically split the difference.  They looked good, and I have not weighed any yet, but they are in the cooler chests covered in ice and they will go in the freezer tomorrow.  I had some meat that had leaked and with all that went on the last couple days with Michael and the kidney stones, and the rain and moving equipment and the wasted raking and such, I didn't get it cleaned out.  I only went and got the chickens this morning. The bottom will get washed out tomorrow morning, and turned back on and they will go in tomorrow eve.  might even go do it now that I am in for the night.  I moved the "dog pen" that the others were confined to this evening.  No small feat to do it by myself as my son was bush hogging since we couldn't do hay.....

Yep, got ANOTHER 10% chance of pop up showers this afternoon.  He had just gotten done tedding out the hay at the one bigger field....about 15 acres. Poured down rain.  Had lightning hit a roll of hay at a field right down the road from his house, he got called because they thought it was ours.  Had to use the "bale moving truck" to grab the smoldering hay, and unrolled it while the fire dept "drowned it".  Better than them having to sit there because it kept smoldering.
    He was not in any mood for me to ask him to help so I figured it out on my own, got it loaded on the truck, and moved this evening.  Tomorrow I will get it opened up (I folded it like an accordion on the truck ) and will get these into it tomorrow. They won't know what to do with the space.  Lost a few with all the rain/wet/ and hot muggy temps but that is to be expected.  But they will be at my son's property so we will see how the predator problems go.  I will probably lock them into a couple dog crates at night if I find anything trying to dig under.  Might get some electric netting to run around a larger area, but it is mostly trees so a solar charger might not do a very good job.  We'll see.  At least they will be gone from here. 

RE agent is on a few days vacation so haven't been in the house yet.  Have some paperwork submitted to get pre-approved/qualified or whatever.  They say it doesn't look to be any problem....credit score is okay, but what blew their mind was 28 years at the job...... EQUALS STABILITY....... They require 2 years at current job.....I guess most people don't stay at a job very long.  He//,   my son has been at VDOT for 20......years, not months.  At first they asked how many months was I at my current job.... I said let me figure, then they said,  well if it has been over 2 years then how many years....28.... they asked me to repeat it.  I said I started  August 12, 1991.I didn't tell them that I don't plan to work forever.... SS is a nice added since I have managed to live decently on my pay, so it actually ups my income from what I was showing for the last 2 years, even with the farms that I lost due to having sold out, and the ones that test less often than they used to.  We'll see.....


----------



## greybeard

The reason for the discrepancy is the part about it being pre mixed in feed.
_"Just means a vet has to prescribe them instead of them being OTC already mixed in feed like they were before VFD came about in 2014."_

Yes, you can still get some on that list OTC but you used to could get most of them OTC from  any feed store or feed mill already Pre-mixed in feed. No more.
They aren't trying to prevent individual treatment..they are trying to prevent 'therapeutic' treatment for entire herds without a vet's say so.
The list came straight from here:
https://www.fda.gov/animal-veterina...nter-otc-veterinary-feed-directive-vfd-status

Since FDA's VFD requires retailers to verify the buyer has a prescription, many retailers opted out of carrying  any feeds with medications that are on that list. The retailers didn't want to have to mess with the federal and state paperwork or verifying the prescription was legit.Most creep feed for instance used to come with Aureomycin already in it. Every feed outlet around here quit carrying it altogether.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, you are right, about the premixed in the feed.  The ones I mentioned were injectible. Anything that can be mixed in feed, and water, pretty much are VFD.  Can still get Corid.  It is not considered a drug that has human usage.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Had to use the "bale moving truck" to grab the smoldering hay, and unrolled it while the fire dept "drowned it". Better than them having to sit there because it kept smoldering.


They'll actually burn fairly quickly if it isn't pouring down rain. (I burned one a few months after and courtesy of the Christmas Eve gut shooting thing)


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we lucked out today. NO RAIN.  Tedded out the one field that had gotten raked then the rain stopped him from baling.  Then I went and raked another field that might have needed tedding, but with the hot sun, I think the wet that was turned up in the windrows will dry. Tedded out the smaller or the 2 fields that we are custom making.  It also got wet all 3 days, but the hay seems to be very dry so I may just rake the other field tomorrow.  Got the pen moved for the meat birds up to my son's place so the landlord doesn't have to worry about them making the place look "trashy".  A friend asked what was going on and I mentioned that I had moved the pen and why.  The first thing he said " and he doesn't think part of the porch roof missing isn't trashy?????  I don't care anymore. I will be going somewhere some way some how.....
Tomorrow I will be raking and hopefully get all the rest that is down raked.  I have to test tomorrow afternoon, so have to be done with everything and gone by 2 p.m. I guess if I don't get it all raked my son can finish up before baling.  They are calling for 40% thunderstorms by wed afternoon, so it all needs to be done by Tues night. About 30+ acres still on the ground I'm guessing. 
Hay looks pretty washed out colorwise, and is stemmy.  But it will be better than snowballs in the winter.  We can always supplement with some sort of protein for the cows.  
It is still 75* here at nearly 11 pm.  Don't think it will cool off as much as they said. Oh well, not so much humidity tonight.


----------



## Ridgetop

Congrats on finally getting some of your hay up.  What a relief for you.  Hopefully the hot eather wil continue so the rest of thee fields will dry out and you can finish baling.


----------



## Baymule

You'll be running wide open until sometime Tuesday night. Hope you get it all done and beat the rain.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we are fortunate that today was also very clear, sunny and dry.   I went up and raked the larger of the 2 fields that we are custom making that had not been tedded.  There were a few greener spots, but not like it was going to take alot of drying.  Then I raked the tedded field and it was dry dry.  I quit right at 1 p.m. in order to go home and get all my stuff to go to work.  Hour away from me and had to be there to set up by 3 or so. Turns out the farmer was late getting back from his errands, and we didn't start til after 4 but I got really sweaty just setting up so that was okay.  My son got home from his therapy appt and took the tractor and the rake to the last field that is about 5 acres I guess and got it raked then came back and started baling the custom stuff.  He had already baled the one other field that I had raked that I was a little concerned about, but it had longer to dry and he said it was okay.  So this place we use the "smaller" round baler, makes 4x5 bales and net wrapped.  They usually get 100-120 bale averages, off these 2 fields.  He texted me after he got done with the first - smaller field.  The one I tedded.  He said it is about 7-8 acres.  60 4x5 rolls.  It has never made this many.  Then the upper field that is 10-12 acres I guess..... 95 rolls.  total 155 came out of the baler.  And even with getting wet, the hay was not junk.  A bit bleached out, some loss of protein, but not terrible.  Landowner was tickled pink. Michael was headed to the last field to get it up.  Weather changed to 30+ % chance of afternoon showers Tuesday afternoon.  So he was determined to get it all done today. We still have 4 more fields that need first cutting, but 30-50% chance for the next full week.  Everyone is fine with it except the one....The thing is, we fertilize, and get all the hay.  They have nothing invested in whether it is good hay or not.  But it is "dead looking" so makes the place look "bad"....... 

I am beat after the last couple of   days, so am headed to the shower and bed.


----------



## Baymule

4 more fields! And the land owners don't want hay on the ground because it looks bad? That has to be frustrating for you. Morons.


----------



## Mini Horses

PEOPLE.    One gal uproad had a neighbor (newbie) complain that she needed to cut the grass -- complained to the county.  Of course, they came out, looked at the fenced PASTURE and advised the complainer that pastures in agriculture do not have to be cut down to 2" like a lawn, they are NOT lawns. 

I had same one complain about the taller growth along my fence line next to a cropped field.   The farmer & I had already discussed this and the REASON we let it get taller, on this 15' buffer zone, was to help stop chemical drift from him spraying his field, getting onto my pasture.   Once sprayed, we then cut    If you do not understand what is happening around you -- learn or don't move there!   Stay in the city.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> 4 more fields! And the land owners don't want hay on the ground because it looks bad? That has to be frustrating for you. Morons.


No, it is "dead looking" right now, still standing because we wouldn't cut it while the weather was so iffy.  With all the rest we had that got wet, Michael decided that we didn't need to put more down, because we needed to get all this up and the weather was calling for more showers to come in by Wed.  So it looks bad standing all "brown".


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> PEOPLE.    One gal uproad had a neighbor (newbie) complain that she needed to cut the grass -- complained to the county.  Of course, they came out, looked at the fenced PASTURE and advised the complainer that pastures in agriculture do not have to be cut down to 2" like a lawn, they are NOT lawns.
> 
> I had same one complain about the taller growth along my fence line next to a cropped field.   The farmer & I had already discussed this and the REASON we let it get taller, on this 15' buffer zone, was to help stop chemical drift from him spraying his field, getting onto my pasture.   Once sprayed, we then cut    If you do not understand what is happening around you -- learn or don't move there!   Stay in the city.


Yeah, they all need to stay where they belong cuz they obviously don't know what the HE// they are talking about.  This one that was so gung ho about wanting us to come cut usually hasn't been so pushy about it.  Guess it was cuz they were up for awhile.  Normally they are only up a couple times between memorial day and mid July and we have gotten it cut by then,  But we are both honestly getting tired of the pushy people.  My feelings are, if you want these places in the country, then you need to buy and maintain the equipment needed to keep the place looking the way you want it.  Or else, don't buy a farm. Not my responsibility to "take care of your country estate".  We sure aren't getting paid to do your upkeep.  Not only that some of them want you to pay them for the "valuable hay" that we are getting.  Often it is nothin more than just mixed pasture grass  and we spend the money on the fertilizer to make the yield at least worth the time and trouble to run the equipment over it a minimum of 3 trips if we can get it made without tedding.


----------



## greybeard

Uninformed people tend to look at hay prices like they do at meat and produce prices in the grocery stores and think the ones producing it all are getting rich.
Time, labor, breakdowns and just general upkeep makes the profit margins razor thin. Doesn't even begin to take into account the original equipment purchase prices.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> learn or don't move there! Stay in the city.


That's for sure!


----------



## Baymule

Our hay guy's Dad cut a field across the road from us today, it is raining now.


----------



## farmerjan

Ah, @Baymule ...... it turned around here again.  A friend cut a very over mature field yesterday morning.  Tedded it out late afternoon and the plan was to rake it and  my son was going to bale it this late this aft.  Today about 2 pm it got dark and we got another downpour.  Weather forecast is calling for 40-60% chance every day until next monday.  We are very glad to have all ours that was down, up now.  And will wait for the next "window" that might give us a better chance of it not getting wet again. If it is anything like this last window..... but it happens.  You try to stack the odds in your favor, but these pop up t-storms just can't be predicted....they literally do just pop up.  And you might get rain here and a mile down the road, get a drop or nothing at all.  It is very frustrating though.  The heat and humidity has been one of the reasons we are getting all these pop up storms.  90's and sunny, and the humidity are just the recipe for getting rain.  Didn't look in the rain gauge this evening, it was getting dark again, but then went around and the sun came back out for a little bit. Possibility of another cloud or two coming over, will check and dump it in the morning.

Got a big - slow milking - farm scheduled for Thursday morning as it is the farmers morning to milk, not the hired guy.  Farmer knows the cow numbers better ad I don't have to struggle to try to see them as they come in the barn;  So I said okay.  250 cow in a parlor designed for 150, 6 on a side, so goes slow.   I won't get out of there before 10 a.m. UGH. Got another Sat aft.,  one Sun aft.,  next wed  will do the 2 that are 125 miles away in Winchester.  I go up the night before and stay over to be in the barn at 2 a.m.  for the first farm then go to the small farm by 7:30.  Got to call my 550 cow herd in the morning that my son goes with me to help test. Maybe try to get them in on Friday?????  Been famine, now it will be "feast" ... or better, known as kill myself this coming week.  Getting like @Mini Horses , getting tired of it.  Mostly because I hurt being in the barn on the concrete.   And just don't want to have to get up and go to work at 2 and 3 a.m.. 
Course, being on a tractor seat for hours raking hay sure makes the joints stiff when I do get off too..... Just the "getting old" crap.


----------



## Baymule

Pop up showers are what we are getting too. While it is good for my new grass, it sure is frustrating to people cutting hay.

Hang in there, your day is coming when you won't have to be out before the butt crack of dawn and can do what you want to, when you want to. We seldom set an alarm clock any more, it sure is nice.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Weather forecast is calling for 40-60% chance every day until next monday.


You would think that the 40%-60% of NO rain might win out once in a while!
I don't think I could get up and to anyone's barn, including my own, by 2 or 3 AM.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I am with Miss @Baymule -- I look forward to the time when you can retire.  Maybe after all of your surgeries get done you then be able enjoy life without suffering any pain.  That thought makes me smile for you.


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan,
> 
> I am with Miss @Baymule -- I look forward to the time when you can retire.  Maybe after all of your surgeries get done you then be able enjoy life without suffering any pain.  That thought makes me smile for you.


After my husband retired at age 70, I hauled him to the doctor. Open heart surgery, knee replacement, shoulder replacement, prostrate surgery and oral surgery later, he feels darn good and is a new man! He oughta be good for another couple hundred thousand miles. 

Farmerjan, after you retire and get "all fixed up" you will be amazed at how good you feel. Life is good when every step does not cause stabbing pain.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey everyone.  Yes, I am looking forward to the "after" ; life without constant pain in the  walking joints.  I am not looking forward to the surgery as I know I am an impatient type with healing.  When I had my bad car wreck in 1989, I was pushing the limits of my 3x a week therapy trying to get my hand functional.  But I also know I have slowed down a bit so maybe it won't be so bad. 

I was up at 2:15 and left @ 2:30.  In the barn and we were milking @ 3:40. Things went pretty smooth and I was done and out of there about 9:30 - 10:00 a.m.  Stopped in town to pick up a part that my son had ordered.  The guy at the equipment co. is a friend and we have been dealing with them for over 35 years.  So he put it out in one of the vehicles there for me to  pickup.  When Michael gets it on the tractor .... it's the water pump for the big allis chalmers 7040 (?)  it's the big older tractor that we use; we will take the old one back for the core charge and he'll pay for it.  They don't get too worried about  us not paying them.   It is heavy as a battleship, but can control about any piece of equipment on some of the hills we make hay on; so it is worth it to us.  It was one we had an opportunity to buy off a farmer that wasn't using it much and had done alot of different things to ti.  Realize this tractor is probably at least 50 years old, but it has a cab so we have done alot of baling with the round baler on the couple of places that have some steep hills. It is like driving a tank, although it does handle pretty well.  It started leaking water and it turned out the water pump was shot.

Then I came home, dropped it off, got water, and went and did the meat birds.  The area where they are now is very overgrown, and the pen doesn't have much room for moving it. I am tramping down the weeds and such but there is brushy growth too.   I am going to start letting them out in a few more days and let them forage in the undergrowth during the day on days I will be able to go back and get them locked in, in the evening.  Gotta fix something up to keep them from following the "path of least resistance, and heading for the road; where I have enough room to be able to pull into the property, like a short driveway. .  Haven't seen any predators, I'm sure there are possums and coons, but maybe they will only be a nightime concern.  It is a "dog kennel" type of pen I got on sale at TSC a couple of years ago and pretty sturdy.  2x4 welded wire and is 5x10 maybe?  I was letting the birds out here and they would just go back in in the evening.  Maybe these will get with the program.  For now I am using shavings to keep it from getting too yucky.  @Baymule  can attest that they do alot of poop.

I ate a couple sandwiches as I didn't eat at the farm and then laid down for a bit.  Then, the thunder crack woke me up and we got some rain/showers.  Got a couple of rains. Not a lot but still enough to get everything wet.  We had had .35  on Tuesday, then just a whisper yesterday.  Forecast for more like today for the next couple of days.  I think my son is talking maybe cutting some on Sunday as then we are supposed to have 2-3 days of less chance of rain. We'll see.

Heard all the fireworks but I didn't go see any.  I get headaches if I am too close to all that noise so I no longer go to watch.  Our local fire dept is having a "4th" neighborhood celebration on Sat eve.  H'burgs, hot dogs, just like a community get together.  The local bank supplies ice cream and then they will do fireworks.  One place where we cut hay, the owner plays in a local band and they will be there for a couple hours.  I may go for a little bit.... shoot, I just remembered I am testing.  Well, it isn't a late herd so might stop on my way home.  The food isn't free, another way for the fire dept to raise more money, as it is volunteer, but the ice cream is the banks contribution to the community "party".  But you don't mind kicking in a little for the h'burgs and such as it is the community spirit thing. 

Have the 550 cow herd to test Friday aft...tomorrow.  My son will be helping. 
I went from not having any farms on the calendar early this past week, to having 5 want to get tested by early next week, plus the 2 that I have to drive 125 miles to in Winchester to test next Thursday.  I really liked not having to test this past week, even though it was hot out there in the hay field.  Oh well.... "the end of regularly working is slowly getting here".

I'm still tired, probably as much the heat and humidity as the getting out of bed in the middle of the night!!!! Going to quit and go to bed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You deserve Rest, cause I'm exhausted just thinking about it.........hope ya rest well and take advantage of the opportunities that are given.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> He oughta be good for another couple hundred thousand miles.



YEP... totally rebuilt!!

FarnerJan I think you will be a bit more inclined to take it just a tiny bit slower for recovery … since your '89 wreck … been a couple years back.   We must admit that we DO slow down some, not voluntarily but, it's somewhat mandatory.  The anticipation of the recovery down time is annoying for you.   We just all hope the results are fantastic.  Hey, most heartily it will be better than now.  The constant pain has got to be a bummer!

I am so thankful for the good health I have enjoyed all these years.  Oh, I have some aches after an especially hard day but, generally some stretching at wake up and an Aleve does the trick   I had a couple of days when my get up & go had gotten up and gone....about a month ago.  Mainly it was from the extremely heavy work schedule of the prior 3 months.   That feast or famine thing.   But 2 days off and I rested up.  Made a difference!  Sometimes we push too hard, too long.   Generally it's short term & "gotta do".   But part of our "gotta do" has to be "gotta rest", or we are asking for trouble.


----------



## Baymule

Yup, CCX are poop machines. I bedded mine with spent hay gathered around the round bale, the stemmy stuff the sheep didn't want. I moved the tractor every other day and they left a pile behind them. I figured the combination of grass seeds and chicken poop will get me some more grasses going come fall/spring. LOL

Rest when you can, grab the work when it comes in. That seems to be the way it goes. Hang in there.


----------



## Baymule

Friends cut the field across the road from us, he was rolling it yesterday. It was late and he still had another field behind that one to roll. I don't know if he turned the lights on and rolled last night or not, but it looks clear today. It's a good day for making hay.


----------



## farmerjan

Have gotten all the farms that were pushing to test, done.  Will be off tues and wed and head to winchester to test the 2 a.m. one on thurs morning then go to the smaller herd at about 7 a.m.  I was worn out yesterday (sun) for some reason.  Think it is just the heat and humidity getting to me.  I did go to the barn and "arm" 4 cows.  Palpate for a preg check.  We wanted to get them moved out of the way as the last big group will be coming home from pasture this coming weekend. 3 were "very preg" and one was open.  She will be leaving with a couple other cows this coming weekend when a friend is taking some of his down to a buyer.  They get "sold on the rail" as opposed to being sold live weight.  Prices have come up for cull cows so it is time to ship them.  Instead of them going through the ring at the stock yard, they will be killed and we will be paid on hanging weight.  Sometimes it is better, and right now seems to be bringing a little better price.  We'll see.   Trying to be a little better about not letting non-producers have a free ride, no matter what family they are out of. 
The farm today is having computer problems, so I used my program to test.  Usually I don't have to record all the monthly stuff, like calving and dry off and breedings etc. at farms that have their own computer and are on what we call PCDart producer.  But I did it all today after we got done milking.  Nice thing is I don't have to set up meters there as they have their own electronic meters in the barn and samplers that attach so I can get the milk sample. 
It was foggy this morning again.  Nights have been in the low 70's for the past week.  No break from the humidity.  It was sunny, but some clouds.  Then it got cloudy, and it rained quite hard at about 2-3 p.m.   Then some partial clouds, sun, but is cloudy again.  Supposed to go through tonight and 2 days of sun?  Not enough time to cut and get hay dry if we get the forecast rain again on Thurs.  
I'm going up to do the meat birds, and check cows at the one place, and turn out the bottle calf that is officially weaned.  The other one I had been feeding never was right.  Some days would drink 1/2 bottle, and spit out the milk, almost like throwing up.  Went up the other morning and she was laid out flat dead.  I wasn't totally surprised, although by this time I was hoping she might be able to get along when weaned.  Have no idea who she belonged to.  Son found her up in one pasture by herself and no cow ever claimed her.  Thought maybe a twin..... and maybe the cow that I just checked open.  So the other one is by himself, and I think he will do better if able to get out with the other calves too.  He will be able to come in the barn, is eating hay and grain.  He might even learn to steal off a cow there that has a calf his size.  I will be able to check on him but think the exercise, and interaction with the other calves will be better.  Might wait to turn him out until tomorrow, in case we get some hard rain this eve.  He has a pen to go outside where he is,  so is able to be out if it rains, but can go in the barn too. If he gets running with the other calves, might not know to come to the barn if it rains.  No sense to kick him out with a good chance of more rain tonight.  Break him in with a decent day or 2 of nicer drier weather.

I took a pkg of hot dogs that I had made up from some of my beef a couple years ago, with cheese in them, out of the freezer.  Had 2 for lunch, pretty darn good.  Nice to eat your own food.  Guess I need to get a chicken roasted and start eating more salads with chicken on it.  And some chicken sandwiches.  Got 45 in there to eat.....
I'm hitting the bed early tonight and "god bless"  anyone who calls me early in the morning....I am NOT setting any alarms.  I left this morning at 3:50 to go test.  Got there at 5:10 and we were milking at 5:30.  Want to get a big load or 2 of laundry done tomorrow.  I hang all my laundry out to dry.  Don't even have the dryer here, it is in storage.  And I am running out of socks.....plus going through more clothes with this humid sticky weather.


----------



## Bruce

Too dang busy!


----------



## Baymule

45 chickens to eat......then you'll either start clucking or crowing. 
You need some chicken recipes! 
Bake a whole chicken, serve with your favorite sides.
Then with the leftover chicken make;
Chicken tacos
Chicken enchiladas
Chicken salad
Chicken stir fry
Simmer the carcass, pick out the bones and make soup.

I hope you sleep late and get rested up.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Whatever happened to that house you were interested in possibly buying?


----------



## farmerjan

Situation has kinda changed.  They took it off the market.  I think there is an issue with kids and an elder parent (s) or something?  All I know is that it is off the market for now.  my real estate lady said she has requested that the listing agent contact her if there is a change. So back to the drawing board......


----------



## Bruce

Bummer. Maybe they will get their act together and put it back on the market. OR an even better place will show up.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is Thursday evening.  Been a busy couple of days.  Son decided to cut the hay at the place the woman was getting so pushy about.  I really thought is was a bad idea as there were only 2days that were forecast to be sunny and very warm... So he cut it Tuesday afternoon, and I went up and tedded it out Wed morning.  Texted him and said it was pretty green from all the 2nd growth coming up through the "dead brown hay", and that it probably wouldn't be dry enough to rake.  It was partly/mostly cloudy for the better part of the day Tuesday and Wednesday despite the forecast of sun.  The sun did come out about 2.  He went up after work and decided to tedd it out again and said that it was alot drier than he expected.  So he went and got the round baler, came back and tedded it again and then raked it a little later.  He decided to bale it that eve.  Said there were a few "tough spots" (meaning some not fully dry) but that it really wasn't bad.  He went and when the roll was nearly full size, would go around on the windrow against the trees where it wasn't as dry as is should have been, and rolled that on the outside of the bale.  It prevents it from getting a "hot spot" inside and if it gets a bit moldy or musty, then it won't hurt the rest of the bale as much.  It really does look pretty decent. Of course, the sun was out today, and very hot/muggy.  He texted me and said figures, it could've had today to dry too.  I replied that if it starts to rain at 3 p.m. then he would have been really pissed off because it would have ruined it.
  Guess what, the clouds came in from the west and it got black, thunder, lightning, and it POURED down the rain about 3-3:30 or so.  I just checked the rain gauge and we got 9/10ths inch in about a half an hour.  The roads washed along the sides, the rivers were running browner than the "muddy Mississippi"  ever thought of being.  I mean it flat out poured down.  I went up to lock in the meat birds and got soaked getting the 8 or so that didn't find their way into the pen.  I am trying to let them out in the brushy stuff to pick and get 'em out on clean ground for a few hours at a time.  Just started that and only doing it when I am going to be "around" to be able to go back and put them in.  So all in all, very glad that he did go on and bale it.  Said he is really considering letting the owner get someone else next year.  A neighbor has someone cut their field, and they can just come right on over and do it.  I said suits me and then we won't have to deal with her carrying on.  Plus no more being the nice guy, bush hogging the other ground that is FULL of rock and ledge, for their Memorial Day party every year.  Tearing up our equipment and all. 
Going to cut tomorrow afternoon if the weather forecast stays the same as it is presently showing.  SUPPOSED to be SUN and hot, 90's.  the next 3-4 days.  Might depend on what the possible Tropical storm/hurricane, might do in the Gulf and it's projected course up into the states.... But if it does get this hot, this other hay will dry very fast.  Got one place to do custom, and they have been fine with understanding that the rain has been very difficult, and then we have 2 more places of" ours " to do.  The sorghum/sudan will be ready to make by the time we are done with this, and it will give us a second gutting too if we can get it off by the end of July.  Our good orchard grass will be ready for 2nd cutting too and that is mostly square bales.   Our corn is looking really good with this rain.  

I went to test the 2 farms that are 125 miles away in Winchester.  Left Wed. aft about 5, and got caught in a traffic backup due to a tractor trailer accident.  Went 4 miles in 1 hour and 20 min...... UGH.  Didn't get to the farm until about 9:30 so didn't get much sleep with having to get up @ 1:30 to test at 2a.m..  Then went to the other herd, left at 10:30 to come home.  Got to the house about 1p.m. I guess.  Traffic was heavy coming home.  Got to test another herd tomorrow morning, will get up about 3:30 as it is an hour away and they start at 5 a.m..  Then I will spend time in the hayfields over the weekend if all goes as we are thinking.  Have one set for next Wed afternoon and maybe 1 or 2 more to do.  Going to do some laundry and hang tomorrow if the weather is going to be nice.  With all this humid, sticky weather, everything is just sweaty and dirty.  Would like to get most everything done and hung in the next couple of days.  

Lost my NH hen setting on eggs last night.  Eggs too.  I am pretty sure it is either a possum or a coon.  Going out to set the havahart trap in a few minutes.  D@#% SOB.... pulled the chicken wire off one side of the run and got in.  It is just too hot to close them in when the temps are in the 70's and 80's at night.  The coops are not ventilated enough.  I will get whatever and that will be the end of it.

Fighting pinkeye in the calves.  Running rampant in this area and from what a couple of fellow farmers are telling me, it is at epic proportions this year.  Son got some darts for the dart gun to "shoot" a few of the calves with stuff to try to get it stopped asap.  Flies are at the cows/calves constantly.  Never seen this many flies this early in the year.  Not enough real cold last winter, after such a wet year.  Heard from a friend that the goats are having HUGE worm issues, and that they know a couple of people with sheep that are saying the same.  Maybe a good thing that most of ours are on "drylots"  partially due to not getting the new fence up and his losing one place he used to keep them. Might be a blessing in disguise. At least they aren't on tall grass and the worm larvae getting ingested.  Cattle seem to be okay on that front. 

Going in to get a shower and get to bed.  Going to get all the stuff in the truck first, so all I have to do is go out the door in the morning. I don't think I will have any trouble crashing tonight.


----------



## Baymule

I bet you'll be asleep when your head hits the pillow. You really need a good night's sleep! I'm glad your son got the hay rolled before the deluge. Now the rain will make the grass grow again! LOL

Sorry about losing your hen and the eggs too. Hope you catch the culprit.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> D@#% SOB.... pulled the chicken wire off one side of the run and got in. It is just too hot to close them in when the temps are in the 70's and 80's at night.


Sucks that you lost the hen and her eggs. The only way I would trust chicken wire would be if it was combined with a layer of 2x4 wire fencing.


----------



## farmerjan

Been a few days and much work.  We had a short window opening so we cut the last 3 places for first cutting.  I tedded one, then the next day tedded the 9 acre field that he cut last.  The custom place was a little light so we didn't tedd it.  Raked the first tedded field, then went and raked the custom place.  Both got rolled Sunday.  Raked the 9 acre field Monday and son got off work early and came and got it baled.  Got some severe pouring rain around us, about 3 pm, but not more than a sprinkle shower here.  5 miles up the hill it rained real good.  It's all up.
Got more hay than we expected and the custom place we bale with the "smaller" round baler that makes 4x5 bales because they don't have a very big tractor to move the bales.  Made more than they expected so they are talking selling some.  It was over 80 rolls ???  Their field is a dream to rake, perfect rectangle, and the big rakes works so well there.  Don't know how many acres it is, maybe 15 or 20.  The 9 acre field was pretty heavy, and some green around the outside row due to trees shading it, but he rolled that on the outside of the rolls made by the bigger baler.  This way it will cure a bit, but if it does get a bit spoiled, it is not packed tight in the center and causing heating or a fire.  Good thing we got it up.  Have one more place that we might have to do, was let go and not kept up and will be alot of weeds and trash. We used to make the hay there when we rented the place.  Then it was sold, changed hands a couple of times, and has been let go.  We are getting tired of cleaning up other peoples neglect and mess. If we have to make it, okay;  if not that is fine with us.  I think we are going to cut back a bit due to my son's continuing headaches and problems from the accident a couple years ago, and being tired of the people wanting this and that with no real idea of what all has to be done to give them what they want.  Especially when it is unreasonable with the weather considerations.  Keep the good places, let some other "younger, hungry"  farmers try to satisfy these people.


----------



## farmerjan

There has also been some difficult news.  My father was taken to the hospital again and it seems like he suffered a stroke, on Saturday.  Things were looking good, and then they were not sure that was the problem.  My sister talked to him Sunday eve and things seemed okay.  He suffered another one or more, during the night Sunday, and Monday was unresponsive.  He is undergoing different tests, found that his carotid arteries are 98% and 80% blocked in his neck.  Heart camera shows no damage there.  He is receiving blood thinners, and is under sedation; have done a ct scan and they want to do an mri today.  My brother is medical poa or whatever, and is looking at skilled nursing care facilities.  My mom's caregivers have sorted out a schedule to stay 24/7 but she will have to go into a nursing facility.  Then don't know what/where things will stand with my father.  My 2 brothers are talking and will be in charge of whatever must be done.  My son is not handling this well at all.  I am at the point that reality must be faced and my father was in denial trying to do what he was with keeping my mother at home and the stress with it all finally took it's toll.  He was adamant that he was going to keep my mom at home, yet physically was unable to and having help 12 hrs a day was the way to go.  Medicare does not pay for things like that.  He did not want my help when I was up in March and offered to retire and come up to help, so there is limited things I can do.  Having this put in my brother's lap is probably for the best.  Although this brother and I do not get along, he has said to my other brother that he will talk to all of us before any major decisions are made.  I texted him last eve and told him that I trusted him to make decisions that would be best.  Both of my parents have DNR's and I don't know what to expect when they do bring my father out of sedation.  They are not sure what he will be like, if speech will return, if the strokes have done major damage. There is a possibility he will be unresponsive.  
So if I am gone a bit, it is due to family complications.


----------



## Baymule

I can't like your last post. I am deeply sorry about your family situation. Losing a parent is tough enough without both of them in decline at the same time. I am glad that your brothers are stepping up to do what needs to be done. Even if you don't get a long with one, it seems that he is trying to do the right thing. Big hugs, this is going to be hard. Please feel free to PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I can't like your last post. I am deeply sorry about your family situation.


x2!! I'm so sorry Jan, this is a huge blow. I hope they can deal with the arteries and no brain damage was done if he did have a stroke. It is amazing how blocked they can be and a person still function.



farmerjan said:


> Medicare does not pay for things like that.


Yet I suspect they will pay for a full time nursing home which costs much more.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> There has also been some difficult news.



I "liked" your post, not because of the trouble you are dealing with, but because you were willing to share with us here on BYH.  That means a lot to me, as I think it does to others.  I sincerely hope you can have the strength to deal what comes your way.  Please know that we are all wishing you well.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

I second STAs sentiments!  

Often having a place to "unload" our difficulties to others who can care & sympathize from afar sure helps.   It takes the edge off to some degree.   We care.  We are hoping for the best outcome for your parents.  Sometimes that is an assisted living location, as I found at the end of my own mom's life.   24/7 takes more than just one or two people.

Jump on when you can.  We understand.  We just want to know you are OK.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would allow them to attend to caring for them.....it would be better in facing your surgery and the recovery afterwards....if your "presence" is upsetting, then honor their wishes.....
You know that is not meant in any "slant" towards ya, but...as I faced....the demands of the ill one....sometimes others "push away" no matter how ya try to hold onto them.....may ya walk with strength and comfort....


----------



## farmerjan

Some updates as things are just a bit better.  They have done an MRI, a sonogram, a heart camera, something in the lungs, a ct scan.... you name it, it's been done.  Today they did surgery on the carotid artery that was 98% blocked which they feel caused/contributed to the stroke.  The other is 80% .  There are a few small clots in the brain they say they are not overly concerned about at this time. He is on blood thinner.  The heart camera showed no problems/damage.  White blood cell count was way up, but decided to do the surgery and he seems to have done well.  They are keeping him sedated for tonight, then will allow him to come out of it tomorrow.  Still has a tube down throat but are planning on taking that out if his signs are good, to see if he can breathe on his own.  The strange thing is, they did take him off most of the drugs they were using to keep him under yesterday, after the MRI, and said he followed the doctors and my brothers talking with his eyes, and seemed alert all things considered.  Obviously sleeping, and "under" for the night now, but there doesn't seem to be the normal "stroke damage" like drooping of the face and such.   I am getting this all third hand, but it seems that he is doing better than he "should be" considering what the original thoughts were.

So we will take all the good news.  Tomorrow will be a bit of a test, as to what he can/can't do as far as talking, recognizing, breathing on his own, etc.  That will determine the extent of the "damage" or what difficulties will be faced. I am a bit pleasantly surprised, because from what I was being told in the beginning, I didn't think he was going to make it.  I can say that my father's side of the family, and my sister in some ways, tend to be "drama queens" and maybe they were perceiving it in the "worst case scenario" .  Doesn't matter, I was not there to see it.  It does seem to be a "guardedly optimistic" outlook.  He did well with the surgery, so that is good. 

The caregivers for my mom are doing what they need to, and my brother said she is doing as good as ever.  Guess once everything is known about my father, condition, recovery time, and such;  then other things can be decided.  My sister made the comment that she will probably never go into a care facility....I am not going to get into that mess.  The one thing about the surgery and such.... my father's excuses for not having the knees and shoulder done years ago because he was SURE that if he was put under anesthesia, he would not wake up, has been proven wrong.  If he gets over all this, then he has no excuse not to get some of the stuff done.....even at this late date....so he can do more to take care of my mom and quit the bytchin about how much it is costing him when he could be doing more than he is. I cannot feel alot of sympathy if there is no good reason to not get the stuff done.  If it is something that they feel he will be able to do.

That is one reason I am going ahead to start planning my "REPAIR" work.  Mostly because of now being eligible for medicare and a better deal than my previous insurance through work.  And because I don't want to spend 20 years of the "woe is me" and then wait until I am too old to enjoy the "fixed" parts.   Plus it all fits in with the dairy industry slowing down, and my starting my SS  so that there is some money  to make up for what I was "losing" from the smaller paychecks.  I am actually in better financial shape then I was 2 years ago, even with the greatly reduced  paychecks from not testing near as regular as I was even 2 years ago.  I learned to live on what I was bringing in, and don't want for much of anything, so the SS has been a nice bonus.  

Now to wait for a letter from the mtg co. I applied for pre-qualification.  Am going to talk to my credit union here local and see about maybe one or 2 more just to make sure of what I can/cannot do.  Just found out that the house on one place we rent pasture might be for sale.  It was the parents home, and the son inherited it.  His daughters in-laws lived there for several years but they have recently moved out after buying their own place.  He mentioned to my son he is thinking about selling the house but keeping the acreage.  We've rented it for over 20 years.... so will see what he wants. Maybe a possibility.  I liked the place on the 3 acres, a little better, accessible, and am going tomorrow to drive by the one that just came on the market the other day.  So we will see......

It has been so humid here.  90 with humidity in the 30-70% with feeling near 100.... I have been soaked when I come in from doing little or nothing.  Temps supposed to be up in the mid to UPPER 90's by this weekend.  Had .4 inch wed aft at the house when we had just a small shower at the farm I was testing.  20 mile south in Lexington, Va.   they had several trees down and pouring down rain and wind on the campuses of Washington and Lee university and  the VMI Campus.  So spotty and isolated damages and rain/downpours.  Had a quick short light shower this afternoon, but some places had some serious rain.  Really weird.


----------



## Baymule

That is good news about your Dad, hope he continues to improve. I agree whole heartedly with you, if it is broke, FIX IT! No reason to live your later years compromised and in pain. Life is good. On the house, the right place will come along. Where you are supposed to be, will show up and it will be yours.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

That is WONDERFUL news about your dad!  I hope he fully recovers.  And I am glad to know that you are doing better.  I hope your upcoming sugery will fix a lot of your aches and pains.  You and your son work so hard, and with the extra heat there making the work even hotter, you certainly could have things go your way for a change.  Please know that we are all rooting for you! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Any more news on your dad?


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for asking @Senile_Texas_Aggie .  He is drinking, has said up to a dozen words.  No response on the right side but left side seems to be responding pretty well.  Of course he is right handed.  My brother texted and said that he is talking some, very aware of everyone, sitting him up.  Ate some but my brother had to feed him because he has no use of the right side.  He will be going to a "step down"  room in a day or two and then they will be making decisions for rehab.  Does not seem to affected him mentally for the most part which is good.  But I don't think he realizes that it is going to be a long recovery process and that he may be limited.  But the vitals are good, and I guess that it is just a matter of time to see what all he can recover.  I've offered my support, and will not push it.  I am not going to beg them to accept my help and I do not offer over and over again.  
My sister had gone up, and has returned home to CT for a few days and my other brother has also returned home to CT  for a few days work.  He is a paid fireman/emt  so has a 24 on/off  type of schedule. I think he said he has some vacation time coming.  He also bought a "farm" in Vt several years ago and has planted Christmas trees for his "future retirement".  He has managed several tree farms up there for years and has been in the wholesale business of christmas trees for probably 30 + years.  Used to have a tree lot on my grandparents place in Ct for years during the season. So he goes near to my parents on his trips back and forth, and now that the two brothers are talking somewhat, will probably be there a bit more.  The other brother, who is the  poa etc., actually has a fishing boat on one of the great lakes...is a liscensed ships' captain, and it is his busy season so this has been tough on him with all the driving back and forth and lost time.

All we can do is see what happens and try to help where when we can.

It has been miserably hot here.  95 the last two days with heat indexes in the low 100's.  Really tough weather for this area, since we do not normally get more than 2-3 days of this.  I know that it is countrywide, and cannot imagine the heat like this up in the northern area; @Bruce  or the upper mid west members.  I sure hope we get the "cool down" to the 80's early next week.  

Hoping everyone takes it as easy as possible in this heat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So Good to hear he is doing as well as he can, at this time.....hope he continues to improve and his acceptance of the possible limitations will go well, too.......


----------



## mystang89

I feel sympathy for your father because of the freedom that he's lost. He's having to go from being able to take care of himself to not being able to use part of his body or even feed himself. 

You all are being great children though, remembering his sacrifices to you and your siblings, sacrificing your time for him. That is wonderful to see!


----------



## farmerjan

My brother sent a message and said that my father is not as responsive and is sleeping alot.  He has been eating some, being fed, but has diarrhea and they are making my brother wear a gown and gloves and having to wash before he leaves in case there is any bacteria he may have contracted. I have suggested that it also might just be the change of diet.  I know older people, and even I, will see a change in bodily functions if I drastically change my diet and he has certainly gone from one extreme to another. He said that he has a very long row to hoe as far as any rehab and recovery.  I am glad that it is my brother that may have to make these decisions at this point.  He is going to have to also take into consideration my mom's situation, and I think that is going to be a hard decision.  But there are several things to be considered, and if my father is going to be in rehab long term, and not knowing what he might be able to do in the long run, then skilled care may be the best option for them both. Even if he regains all his speech, if he is unable to use his right side/arm/leg etc., he will not be able to stay at home without help and my mom's situation needs care 24/7.  He was providing what she needed at night and they had help 12 hrs. a day.  
I do realize he is just out of surgery, and it was major and he has come back better than I think they expected.  But a stroke that did that much damage will be hard for him to manage his own difficulties.  He will be in no position to take care of her at all.  I guess at this point they are trying to get him strong/well enough to go into the stepdown and then rehab and to determine what he might be facing.  I think this has become much more difficult than what my brothers were first facing;  the reality of the stroke causing major loss of use of his right side.   

Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and concerns.  At this point, I think that all we can do is wait and see if there are any significant developments.  I know that my son will be going up as soon as it is deemed sensible, since he has not been up for at least a year.  I am glad that I went in late March, it had been 2 years since I had been up.  I feel that there are going to have to be some very difficult choices as far as their future living situation and my father probably is not going to be able to accept his limitations very well. He likes to be in control and now he is not of even his own body.   You never know, things may turn out better than I think.  Time will tell.


----------



## Mike CHS

I really feel for what you're going through and very happy your brother is standing up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

......hoping for a good "outcome" with recovery and rehab.....it will be difficult for them to be separated from each other....having been together for so long....certainly have to hope for the Best....


----------



## Baymule

This is going to be hard, any way you look at it. There is no easy way to deal with any of this. This is your parents, your Mom and your Dad, you love them and want the best for them. There will be some hard decisions to be made, but all you can do is the best you can do. If your siblings have it handled and don't want your help, then so be it, you offered. Big hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I want to thank you so much for sharing your struggles with us here on BYH.  It means a lot to me and others, and I hope that by sharing your struggles with it helps you some as well.  Please know that you are in our thoughts and we wish the best.  Let us know what we can do to help.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce




----------



## farmerjan

Just a short update.  He does have a bacterial infection causing the diarrhea, and they have moved him to the infectious diseases area with restricted access by outsiders.  I get that.  But due to his condition, the lawyer says they have to follow the protocol in the living will since he is not really able to talk or answer coherently.  This restricts only my brother and the one close neighbor friend, and the aids, to staying at the house overnight.  So any of us from out of town  - which is EVERYONE IN THE FAMILY - can visit with my mom but none of us can stay overnight in the spare room.  That has been procedure for years, we were always "welcome" to come stay.  This is an example of my father's ridiculous "control".  Like any of us is going to move in and takeover at this point.  This totally limits now any thought of me possibly retiring and going there to stay with my mom, or even to move there to take care of them both if he is able to come home. Even if he becomes more coherent and back in "control" I wouldn't go unless there were some other changes in the living will.

  My other brother who has the tree farm has a trailer on it, that he will stay overnight in but it isn't hooked up to electric or water or anything, just a "rough it" place when he is up there. He plans to build a house when he retires in about 2 years.   So he is talking to a neighbor where he manages another tree farm to see if they can access to the farmhouse that is there.  It is not lived in but used by the family for trips up there, like a vacation home.  
This is the short sighted bs my father has implemented prior to anything happening, so that the favored brother has total control.... but the lawyer has said that even he cannot authorize anyone else staying there.  The neighbor lady is a great person and she stayed with my mom a few times so I have no problem with that..... but really.... we can't go visit and stay overnight so as to not have to drive miles or pay excessive amounts for motel rooms just to visit like I did in late March?    
Maybe, when he gets better enough to go to rehab, my brother can talk some sense into him to get him to change things enough so that like my sister can go up for a weekend to stay or for whenever my son decides to go up.  I get his not wanting anyone to move in and take over..... but NO ONE can stay even one night overnight??????  I will not be offering to do anything else at this point, until there is a little sense injected into the situation.  
Understand, I am NOT blaming this brother, even though we are not on the greatest of speaking terms.  From what my sister said, he was unaware of this until my sister was talking about going back up to visit and then the current move to the infectious section of the hospital, and I guess he has to keep the lawyer in the loop because of having medical poa and such. 

Sorry for the rant, but if I can't say it here, don't know where else.  @CntryBoy777  I am sure can relate to some of the stupid, senseless ridiculous stuff that you just never expect......

I don't want his damn house, I don't want to move in and take over something that is not mine..... and I can honestly say that the 3 of us that have always gotten along have all said the same thing.  So the only one who might feel slighted is the only one who can do anything anyway.....?????  But as controlling and paranoid as my father is and has been, he has made it nearly impossible for any of us to try to get along and work out a sensible solution to anything.  It is like he has tried to pit us against each other for the years he did not have much to do with this brother when he was younger......


For anyone who has things like this, make sure that even if there are family members that you do not want to get control of things, you do not make it impossible for them to try to at least visit, and have a relationship with other family members.  I get that there needs to be restrictions in some families and that there are always some that will take a mile if given an inch... but this is plain stupid on his part.  This has thrown a real monkey wrench into a situation that totally does not need to be there.  Simply stating that no other family member could move in permanently without some sort of agreement, like I offered to move and help out for awhile, limiting any visiting to a certain length of time, something,  other than outright, no one can stay overnight...... when it has been the practice all along..... things like this you may not think about,  needs to be thought about.  There were better ways to look at this than what he so selfishly, and in the long run unfairly, did to make it more difficult to have contact with our mom, or even to be able to visit with him.   None of us is poor, but neither are we rich, and having to pay for overnight accommodations is just plain ridiculous under the circumstances.


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> Sorry for the rant, but if I can't say it here, don't know where else.


Nothing to be sorry about @farmerjan . Rant all you want and we are here to lend an ear. Really sorry that you and your family have to deal with this.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am really sorry you father is so stubborn,  mine was too. They sure can be a PITA  and create problems at the time that they need us the most.....
Sending you many  and wishing you the best, .......your venting is healthy ...for you, and some of us who have dealt with "difficult " parents, thank you for sharing


----------



## Mini Horses

FarmerJan, I believe the brother knew the limitations to staying in the house, just didn't think it would bite him like it is  --  others can't help if expense to do so is tough -- and shouldn't have to.  

This is a TOUGH situation.  Glad the "menfolk" have to make the decisions, not you & sister.  Most often men will not use AS MUCH emotion in the decisions...and it sure pulls some pressure from the aftermath of dissent that will come.  Always does.  Not everyone will be happy.   What will be, will be.    And I realize -- they are your parents, you love them, it hurts.  But your dad made the rules & now, when he needs a different situation, he can't change it.  Gottcha!

Truly, after the stroke, I don't think he will be deemed legally "able" to change much for quite a while.   

You have done all you can or, will be allowed to do.   Now, it is sit and wait time.  Breath deep and stay busy.

You should have had some rain out there yesterday per weather report maps.   We got fast and furious outskirt rings here.   Supposed to have main part later today.  We need the rain here after all the extreme heat, just not the heavy winds!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh Jan!!..........I sure do understand your position and certainly support ya with everything ya have stated....the one advantage....if it really is one....is that ya have found these things out before they can be sunk in your back.....it is hard and frustrating, but since ya know how things are "set-up", then your "hands are tied" and there wouldn't be a reason for ya to pursue being "involved" with their care....I know it is very difficult to swallow, but sometimes ya just have to allow others to have their way.....concentrate on yourself, because it is a fact that those that "alienate" you, don't give 1 iota about your situation or sacrifice.....my dad was just as controlling and clueless....it is a hard thing to accept, but "embrace" the position that ya have been put in and deal with your emotions now....you'll be over it by the time ya need a clear head for clear thinking....and won't get blindsided when all the cards are on the table.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

My dear Miss @farmerjan,

Thank you SO MUCH with your sharing your troubles with us!  I feel privileged that you are willing to do so.  As others have said, you have done your best, and now you can only stand aside and help when you can.  I wish so many of us guys weren't as stubborn as we are at times.  Maybe there is a stubbornness gene attached to the Y chromosome.  That would explain a lot.  But know that we know you love your parents and will do what you can to help them.  Know, too, that we all love you, too.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

You darn bet'cha you can rant here! You are among friends. We want nothing from you except the pleasure of your company. I enjoy your postings and your unselfish ways of sharing the knowledge you have gathered over your lifetime. You are always quick to help others, I can't imagine a family that would turn away so much love and willingness to help. So be it. You are born to your family, you choose your friends. You are loved and cherished here.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## farmerjan

Just a little update to the update.  Seems there is a fly in this ointment that none of the 4 of us kids knew.  When my brother signed the medical poa, he was not made aware of the living wills restrictions.  He had not been made aware of the neighbor that was also named....AS THE PRIMARY decision maker for all other things.  I had never met her but my mom had always liked her.... but didn't know she was still so involved in their life.  In fact even my poa brother said she hadn't been around near as much and he was there weekly.  So it seems this came about because when my sister and her daughter were up, they were looking at the p.u. and big travel trailer.  My niece has this hairbrained idea she wants to be a traveling nurse.  She graduated nursing school, was employed in Colorado and was doing good but came home for a visit, broke her arm in multiple places in a freak  friendly tussle with her brother, and had to have a couple of surgeries.  Long story short, she never went back.  So instead of trying to find a position in CT, decided she wanted to go back to waitressing.... now says she might want to be a travelling nurse.  There is no way she could ever drive that truck and trailer, I think it would intimidate me and I drive 3/4 and 1 ton p.ups with 20 ft and longer cattle trailers.  She can barely maneuver her small car around.    But they were looking at the trailer, and discussing possibilities.  In the meantime, my son had talked to "gramps" when he had mentioned selling the trailer and truck since they no longer traveled; several months ago;   and  said that if gramps ever did decide to sell it he would like first choice.  This other poa listed in the living will heard somehow about my sister and her daughter looking at the trailer, and informed the lawyer that the "vultures were circling".  So the lawyer called my poa brother in and informed him of the living will restrictions.  My other brother, said he called him, all upset about what was going on, and didn't know how or what to tell my sister or me or my son.  Ralph, said Richard (poa brother) was pretty shook up and said this was ridiculous.  My father had mentioned to Richard back awhile ago,  that my son was interested in the truck if he sold it.  
Richard asked Ralph to call my sister, and to contact me and my son, because he knew we were fairly connected, and try to explain that he was pretty upset about it.  He offered to pay for rooms for us if we came up - and he cannot afford it - because he couldn't believe what she had done by getting the lawyer involved over a fairly innocent "looking over" of the truck/trailer by my sister and niece.  So it seems except for the medical, he is somewhat hamstrung too.  Ralph said that is typical of my father and his insane controlling ways.  History repeating its self;  his mother did the same.  So, I told Richard in a text that I was not upset about the restrictions per se, just that it seems pretty selfish that father would rather trust a stranger so to speak, over his kids trying to have a decent fair, coming to meeting of the minds, about things.  Ralph has some time off, is headed up to help Richard with whatever he can and give him some time to go home and get away from this all.  For all our problems, I really think, as does my brother and sister, that Richard is trying so hard to do this right.  This may be what brings us back together;  the fractured family.  The text from Richard sounded pretty discouraged with my father's condition, and he sounds "beat down" by the stress.  I told Ralph this today when he called to fill me in on all the details that Richard had talked to him about. He agrees because it seems like he is "richard's new best friend" all of a sudden. 
You have to understand that Ralph and Richard haven't spoken to each other a civil word in 10-15 years.  When my father had the stroke, Ralph was the closest, and he got there before Richard, and he says that Richard talks and texts him 2-3 times a day at least.  My brother  Ralph is an emt and knowledgeable about things like stroke victims etc and has tried to help Richard make decisions.  Also, Ralph's late wife, died of cancer, he got guardianship of her 3 girls since their natural father had died of cancer a couple years prior to that,  and has experience dealing with all this legal stuff.  
All I can say is what a mess.  But like Ralph said, this is typical of father's control freak nature, and we will all just do what we have to at this time.
It is unlikely my father will ever regain enough use to do more than get around in a motorized wheelchair.  Rule of thumb is 48-72 hours regaining  what use they will have and it has been 8 days.  Of course the surgery has slowed it down.... but the damage is excessive.  I know Ralph will call me this week after he sees what things look like but he said from what Richard says, it is bleak.  

Nursing care will take all they have, and in the end, instead of putting things into trusts etc., all his years of work will be thrown away and used up for his care, and then medicare will kick in.  He swore he would never do stupid stuff like that when he saw how much grief his mother went through after her mother died and they had to sell off so much to pay inheritance taxes and all years ago.  Then she went and did the same exact thing, and he and my uncle lost so much more of the family legacy, and now it looks like everything he worked so hard to acquire will be sold off like nothing matters about properties being in the family for near 100 years.  All because he has to have total control, do it his way, he is the only one who knows what he is doing..... when trusts and different things would preserve it and give them income without the principal/properties being sold off. 

You know what, let it all go. I will not do that to my son.  What I have is slowly being put into joint type accounts, and I do  not have much.  But he will not have to "sell everything off" to pay lawyers and such.  

God bless family.  Thank God I can pick my friends.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> named....AS THE PRIMARY decision maker for all other things



   Not an attorney?  Not a family member?  GEEESH.

This really is a big mess...in those respects.  So sorry.


Heck, I could rant about all that and I'm not even family!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, this is my father being the know all.... as my brother Ralph said, like moses up on the top of the mountain, having all the answers and everyone should crawl to him.  Thing is, he has really done little except destroy what little we all had of respect for him.  The problem is I am thinking that she is also now POA for my mom?   Ralph is going to have a long talk with  Richard and I think they are going to go to the lawyer.  But if Ralph isn't named in the living will, he has no right to see it according to what he has been told.  

Think I will sell my son everything for 1.00 put his name on everything, and things like the cows that aren't registered, have no "bill of sale" are just his by default.  Who can say which cows are his and which are mine "legally".... just because he isn't a big fan of dairy cows, doesn't mean he can't own some.....

Even my ex, has put Michael on his checking accounts, his car titles, the house ( I guess the deed?).... so that there won't be alot of stuff for lawyers to get their hands on or probate crap.  And Michael told me recently that his friend is his executor and the "backup" person.  Figuring that if something did happen to him I might be already gone or very old.  I have no problem with what he has done.  Stipulations in there for my care if I survive him.  


Mini Horses said:


> Not an attorney?  Not a family member?  GEEESH.
> 
> This really is a big mess...in those respects.  So sorry.
> 
> 
> Heck, I could rant about all that and I'm not even family!


 
Yeah @Mini Horses , really a control freak asshole move.  An attorney would have been my choice if not wanting any of us to be able to make decisions.  So now if he is deemed incapable  due to the extent of the stroke effects, he will have to live with these decisions and probably not be able to even speak up and make a change if he wanted to.  My sympathies are just not there for his stupidness.


----------



## farmerjan

OKAY done with that.  Yes @Mini Horses  we got some rain and weather.  Nothing like the winds this time, but they hit just south of here last week in Lexington at Washington and Lee university and VMI school with down trees and all.  We got .5 inch rain  Sunday aft/eve.  Sunny and warm Monday  then rain again Mon eve into today.  Got .7 of nice slow steady soaking rain from that.  Today it rained a bit in the morning, I measured the .7 at about 3 p.m..  It was cloudy and MUCH cooler, up to only 74 and clouds clearing off this eve and a peek of sun about 6-7 before it was going down.  SUPPOSED to have sun for the next 5-7 days.  Will be making hay for a friend who has found he has a cyst along his spine, pinching the nerve & whatever....cannot barely sit in a car, nevermind a tractor.  He has an appt with the surgeon next week and will have this done ASAP.  Laid up for 6-8 weeks at least as far as farming work goes. We needed some more work to do for someone else...... 

 Oh well, you do what you have to. 

On another note...... We had the board of Supervisors meeting last night.  Monday.  For the cell tower.  It got approved 3 to 1 but the one b%#@ch that took us to court has vowed to fight this "all the way to the Supreme Court" as she told them.... BUT the good thing, she will have to include Verizon so it will be on their dime as far as lawyers go.  And she will be going back into the same court with the same judge that practically threw her out the last time.  They will be ready and able to start it after Oct 1st and it will hopefully be done by April 1st.  The sooner it gets underway, the better as it will be harder to stop it once it is in the works.  WE ( as in Verizon) also made a few more concessions as to the color of the tower being a "matte" grey as opposed to the shinier silver, and it has to have an 8 ft tall board fence around the base as opposed to just trees and bushes for screening.  Which will make it stand out more in the long run, but who cares.  It will be a "stockade" type fence that must be "maintained" in good repair.  Whoop dee do.....All those opposed to it said that the wifi and broadband recently provided by BARC power company was more than sufficient for the cell phone/data use.....except what do you do once you are outside the house where it is available..... and that it would spoil their PRISTINE VIEW of the Blue Ridge Mountains and decrease their property values......Luckily one of the board members is in the area that they hope it will improve the service even with the ridges and valleys in this area..... and he said he really hoped that they could get better service out there with it. 
It's a done deal, until we wind up in court again..... and I don't think the judge will allow a cease and desist order..... The big thing that helped is all the ways we (and Verizon) have  bent over backwards to accommodate the neighbors concerns about proximity to their property line by moving it, putting the access road along the opposite property line that b%#@ch complained about it being along hers, and allowing them to ask for the changes in the color and the fence right that day just before the meeting.  
My son and I are Yankees, but we wish this b%#@ch would just go and pack her bags and go the he// back to Mass where they go back and forth to.    Noticed her husband did not come this time.  I feel sorry for him and I sincerely hope this doesn't impact his health after his recent heart attack. 
Maybe we will get lucky and she would move.  Sure would like to just buy it and get them gone.  Now if I won the lottery, a real estate agent could go and inquire that someone was interested in the log house.... and get them gone.... Have to win the lottery first though.

Just heard some sprinkles on the roof, guess all the clouds haven't gone through yet.


----------



## Baymule

My sister and BIL have 3 acres and a huge home outside of Conroe, Tx, probably a $500,000 to $750,000 place. They bought 11 acres behind their place that runs along the road to keep someone else from buying it and making it a trailer park. LOL Right after they bought it a cell phone company called.....the upshot being that they put up a tower and gave them a 30 year lease. 

You and Verizon will get this done. The monthly payment will be welcomed, it can be used in a variety of ways to upgrade equipment, truck or whatever is needed. Phooey on that wicked ol' witch. 

Proud to be your friend.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Here's something related to your area of expertise.  I watched a video yesterday on the YouTube channel How Farms Work, which was about wrapping hay in plastic.  It was fascinating to watch the bale wrapper at work:




Ryan, the guy that runs the YouTube channel, said that he wrapped the bales in plastic to keep it from getting wet.  I was surprised because as far as I know folks around here don't wrap round bales, and I have never heard you mention wrapping bales.  Ryan did say that the bales contained oat straw.  Would that be more susceptible to getting wet and rotting?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Lots of added expense in plastic and a HELL of a lot of plastic going in the landfill.

I haven't seen any tube wraps here but some do plastic wrap individual bales for outside storage. There are machines that wrap bales after they are net or twine wrapped and dropped on the ground so I expect it is like in the video, they have to pick each one up and put it in the wrapper. And there are machines that will net/string wrap then plastic wrap before they are dumped on the ground.


----------



## Mini Horses

Only thing they wrap around her, in the white plastic, is the forage they ferment.   "marshmallows"    Hay is net wrapped often, they usually store inside.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay.  I watched it through twice to try to hear as much as I could.  He said at first straw, but then hay.  Since they did not say that they combined off the oats, it was hay although pretty dry.  The description of protecting it and keeping it dry was referring to keeping it from sitting out in the weather and the rain/wet soaking through several layers that is actually wasted as it rots.  This is done to take a hay crop of some sort with a certain percentage of moisture and for it to ferment as @Mini Horses  said.  We have done it over the years when we cannot get the window of enough days to make "dry hay".  We especially do it when we are trying to get the sorghum/sudan grass made as it takes longer to dry.  It is called baleage or haylage, but when done in bales, whether tube wrapped or individually like big marshmallows, it is baleage.  At a certain moisture (different for different crops but in the 40-60%)  when you wrap, and they are tight in a row, it will heat and ferment.  Because the  environmental moisture is excluded , it will do as we call "ensile" and make feed that is both palatable and liked by most kinds of cattle. You do not get waste or rotting like the bales that are left out.  No rotting or wet unpalatable outside layer, means less waste.
It is also used as a filler as in feeding some of the baleage along with some good hay.  That stretch's the good hay and the two will mix in a cows rumen and they can do with some less that high quality feed.  It is also not as coarse as dry hay,  and is usually more easily digested, up to a point.  The cows have to ruminate, which mixes the stomach juices through the chewing of the cud, among other digestive enzymes breaking it down.  It will make a less than good feed into something that the animal will eat more of and get more of the food value out of it. Not more nutritious, but more able to digest.  Actually, if made right it is pretty nutritious, and you are capturing better protein levels if cut and made with a 2-3 day window, or when it is  You can cut the hay/crop at close to the perfect time, get it " dried down" to a certain moisture, and then can wrap rather than lose the quality if say rain threatens.  Cuts your necessary drying time 1/3 to 1/2.

It gets a bit costly, and yes there is plastic waste.  But in today's farming climate, putting up a silo, buying an unloader, and then having to chop the hay to put in the silo and having to unload it, and cart it to the cows...etc and so on;  this is a much cheaper alternative.  You need a skid loader or loader on a tractor to put them on the wrapper, then just a spear on the tractor to take it to the cows .  Great for preserving a crop on a rented field, because you don't want to build infrastructure  on someone else's land.  We paid about $6.00 a bale when we got it wrapped in the past.  And the person who is getting their bales wrapped pays for the "film" used.  It does depend on how "sealed tight" you want it, and that is dependent on the number of wraps, or layers per bale.  We rented one from a farmer when he wasn't using it to do ours.  It helps to pay the farmer for the cost of the machine.   20,000 to 40,000 for one. 

I have heard of some people doing it to preserve dry straw to use as bedding.  The straw is in the 10% moisture or less.  Don't know of anyone around here local doing it.


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  couple more things you asked that I don't know if I directly answered.  Yes straw tends to absorb more moisture if left out in the "weather".  The stems of grain crops, oats, wheat, barley, rye, and others, grow straight and tall. As the grain ripens, the stems become hollow as they dry out in an upright position.  When the grain crop is combined there are 2 ways different harvesting equipment work.  The grain is clipped off of the top of the stems and  run through the combine with the stems left standing.  Often then these fields are replanted with what we call no-till;  the field is not plowed or harrowed but the no-till drill will slice through the "dead" residue and plant the seeds, and the stems will just fall back to the earth as a "mulch" for the new crop.  Protects the soil from erosion also.  OR the grain, stems and all, are cut, the grain is threshed off the stems and the stems are "spit out" in a windrow left behind the combine.  These rows of stems are the straw.  Since it is dry already, a baler can come behind and just bale it up into bales of straw, or it can be raked like 2 rows together to be baled.  The prettiest yellow straw is Rye straw in my opinion.  Wheat straw is darker brownish color.  I believe that it is barley straw that is touted to be used in ponds to counteract algae  (maybe?). All make decent bedding although I think that wheat straw is less desirable for horses.
Straw is more hollow stems and they will absorb water more so not often rolled and left out.  I think that is where there are some that are wrapping it to protect it for future use if they don't have any inside storage.  Most straw is baled in square bales, small or even the big ones, and is in demand by contractors and such that do any kind of landscaping as well as farmers that do bedding in stalls or pens and such.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> My sister and BIL have 3 acres and a huge home outside of Conroe, Tx, probably a $500,000 to $750,000 place. They bought 11 acres behind their place that runs along the road to keep someone else from buying it and making it a trailer park. LOL Right after they bought it a cell phone company called.....the upshot being that they put up a tower and gave them a 30 year lease.
> 
> You and Verizon will get this done. The monthly payment will be welcomed, it can be used in a variety of ways to upgrade equipment, truck or whatever is needed. Phooey on that wicked ol' witch.
> 
> Proud to be your friend.



Thanks for the vote of confidence.  New snag.  The wicked witch has filed a new lawsuit.  Michael's lawyer called him yesterday, when we were in Blacksburg at the dr appt.  So they had this already prepared before the board of supervisors meeting monday night.  Lawyer received a 3 inch thick file of papers for the law suit. They did not add Verizon to the case, because they said the last lawsuit wasn't  final..... but they are the ones that did not sign the papers drawn up to finalize it in the court.  Spent the whole ride home, nearly 2 hours, on the phone with the Verizon lawyer, the rep he has worked with, his lawyer,........
It is going to cost and we are really debating.... but if someone doesn't stand up to these kind of BS bullying people, because they don't want their VIEW infringed on, then they will keep doing this.  I think that there will be some more discussions.... but we really want to do this and fight this bytch.  One more thing, in her tirade Monday night, she made the comment that it was wearing on her to have to come back and forth from Mass. for this.  She is trying to preserve the value of her property.....
Go the HE// back up there and stay there if you are not going to stay here and be a full time resident.  Heard that her husband has had another heart attack.... she is creating so much stress there it is no wonder.  Feel a little sorry for him as he is a pretty nice guy..... cannot for the life of me see what he saw/sees in her.

The monthly payment will be dedicated for paying off the lawyers costs.... a year for the first time around... now another year probably for this fight.... If we ever even get it up. Don't know if they can start on it before this lawsuit comes to court... Once up the possibility of them forcing it to be taken down is nil....


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  did the tower in any way cause the property value to decrease in their very "expensive" home?  This is the argument besides that the "deed restrictions" they keep citing..... yet I find that I look for places there are towers in order to be assured that there is service in case of an emergency.


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't realize you were in that part of Virginia.  I have a friend that retired to Blacksburg many years ago after he left the Navy.  Phil Jones was the name but everyone called him Peaches.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

If verison wants to put the tower up, and you ok it, why should you and your son have to pay for a attorney ? Won't verison foot the bill ? ......If you have to pay a attorney, why don't  you slap the witch with a lawsuite for emotional distress  and ask the court to have HER pay your legal fees.....


----------



## farmerjan

We are  about 100 miles north of Blacksburg.  That is Va Tech country.  We are further north, near exit 200 and that is 113 or something like that.  It is a special craniologist that he was referred to.  
They have a great Rural  King near there.  Like a TSC on mega steriods.  But they have parts in stock for so much stuff....And the price on our net wrap for the round bales was $50.  less than we could get it here local. That's alot of savings.


----------



## Bruce

I think Verizon would have to ask the court to be a party to the lawsuit. Though I guess there is nothing that says they can't choose to pay Jan's legal costs. If the judge is already fed up with this woman and the lawsuit is "suspect", the judge can just toss it as a frivolous suit.

I don't recall if it was asked or answered. Can the winning side get legal fees from the loser in VA? You can't in VT.


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> If verison wants to put the tower up, and you ok it, why should you and your son have to pay for a attorney ? Won't verison foot the bill ? ......If you have to pay a attorney, why don't  you slap the witch with a lawsuite for emotional distress  and ask the court to have HER pay your legal fees.....



They are revisiting the matter, that was supposed to have been settled in the first lawsuit, that he is violating terms of the deed restrictions.  Her house is on property that was part of the farm that was split up into lots and these deed restrictions put on the original split up of the farm.  It has already been determined by one judge that it was not a violation of the deed restrictions.  They did not name Verizon in this suit that has been basically refiled.  But it was determined by the judge in the previous suit that they would have to name Verizon in it since " WE are not building the tower, we are only leasing the land".  We have also discussed the matter with the lawyer on being able to go after them for attorneys fees and harrassment.... it is just going to be a long aggravating thing again, that was supposed to have been already a moot point.....
Maybe her plane will get shot down or something on one of her "wearing trips" back forth to Mass......


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> I think Verizon would have to ask the court to be a party to the lawsuit. Though I guess there is nothing that says they can't choose to pay Jan's legal costs. If the judge is already fed up with this woman and the lawsuit is "suspect", the judge can just toss it as a frivolous suit.
> 
> I don't recall if it was asked or answered. Can the winning side get legal fees from the loser in VA? You can't in VT.



No we couldn't get attorney fees from the first one, except to sue them for them in civil court.  Our lawyer said it would cost as much as the fees if we got them awarded.  But for this second suit, which looks to be a repeat of the first one with some added BS, then there might be a case to ask for fees.  And they were instructed in the first case, and they threatened to come back when the judge said they didn't have a case, that is when the judge got really PO at them, and said that they had to include Verizon because we were not building the tower we were only leasing the land to them.  It is alot of the "terminology" BS....

Like we have nothing else to worry about and the stress levels from just day to day stuff, and my parents situation up north, and my son's ongoing headaches etc., and now back to this again.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ok my dear farmer jan.....get the witch into the trunk of a unkown car, bring her here and I will let Rocky and Bullwinkle  have her for the day.....that sure would give that "old goat" something to complain about...and a dose of her of her own  " stank" A $$ may just bee what she needs ! 
Oh how I dislike  people like her ! ......and I would feel sorry for the boys, but they will take one for the home team


----------



## CntryBoy777

Seems, since it is the same judge, that she may have a "hill to climb", but a very "spoiled child" wanting to have "her way"....or, she is jealous and has other "ideas"....she doesn't want to "battle" verizon....she doesn't have deep enough pockets for that.....and "politics" in Virginnie ain't like they are in 2ships....guess she will find that out tho.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Maybe her plane will get shot down or something on one of her "wearing trips" back forth to Mass......


There would be too much collateral damage with the flight crew and other passengers. Maybe she could have a one car accident instead.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Thank you so much for that extensive explanation about wrapping straw.  That makes a lot more sense.  Until your explanation, I thought straw was just another name for hay.  I didn't know there was a difference.  That shows my ignorance.  Maybe one day I will be up to Jethro Bodine's education and will be able to cipher like him -- "Nought from nought is nought ..."

As for the woman opposing the tower, I hope you can get through this yet again without going completely crazy!  You and your son have enough to worry about as it is without this added stress.  Just know that we are all rooting for you.   

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> There would be too much collateral damage with the flight crew and other passengers. Maybe she could have a one car accident instead.


You're right.  Wouldn't want anyone else to suffer a horrible fate....  A one car crash wouldn't be too bad....


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ok my dear farmer jan.....get the witch into the trunk of a unkown car, bring her here and I will let Rocky and Bullwinkle  have her for the day.....that sure would give that "old goat" something to complain about...and a dose of her of her own  " stank" A $$ may just bee what she needs !
> Oh how I dislike  people like her ! ......and I would feel sorry for the boys, but they will take one for the home team



If I ever got her in the trunk of a vehicle, she would take a one way trip to some out of the way place that "bubba" and his friends could take care of her!!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

J


farmerjan said:


> If I ever got her in the trunk of a vehicle, she would take a one way trip to some out of the way place that "bubba" and his friends could take care of her!!!!!



Jan...I live amoung "bubba and his friends..., in the land of yo daddys, mommas brother is you sisters father" ...add a little buck stink to her and she has a for sure date with Bubba and friends ......bring her on down, I will  take care of the rest....and when Bubba is done, we'll feed her to the gators


----------



## Baymule

Gators would spit her out. Yuck! 

That tower did not affect the property values one tiny little itty bitty bit. Not even a dollar drop in value. The tower is on property that is not part of the neighborhood anyway. 

Maybe a tornado will squat on her house.


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> J
> 
> 
> Jan...I live amoung "bubba and his friends..., in the land of yo daddys, mommas brother is you sisters father" ...add a little buck stink to her and she has a for sure date with Bubba and friends ......bring her on down, I will  take care of the rest....and when Bubba is done, we'll feed her to the gators



@Baymule is right, the gators would spit her out,  or get food poisoning...... Yep, sounds like your neighborhood is just  where I need to send her on vacation.  Thanks.


----------



## farmerjan

Have been busy with getting hay done in the last several days.  Son should have the last of the sorghum/sudan, that I finished raking at 8:30 last night, baled this afternoon.  I think I got overheated and even though I was drinking all day, a bit dehydrated as I was up most all night about half sick to my stomach and have had a raging headache all day.  Might just be the stress catching up too.... I do good under pressure, but when things let up is when I start to feel after effects.  Just heard some thunder so have to get out and get the lawn mower tractor covered.  Will try to get back in later and fill in the gaps the past few very busy days.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, wanted to update a bit.  We got all the hay for the neighbor, that was mowed, baled on Saturday and Sunday.  The 6-8 acres of 2nd cutting hay of ours baled.  It was supposed to be mostly sq bales but there were alot of weeds so sq baled a little then rolled the rest.  Got the 12 acre field of sorghun/sudan raked, and baled on Monday.  Finished raking the 11 acre field Monday eve at about 8:30 but there were alot of green spots.  He got it baled this afternoon and we got a little bit of a sprinkle after about 4:30.  Didn't even settle the dust but there is more moving in so we are in good shape.  Everything that was on the ground is up, and all the balers and wagons and all are back in sheds.
  Had a major bearing/shaft go out on the main big round baler when he started the friends hay.  About 25+ acres plus.  So went to the smaller round baler that net wraps to get it baled and up.  Had 2 belts on the 2nd big round baler that had broken, that we got the lacing for, so we repaired them and put them back in that baler Monday afternoon.  Started baling with it and a smaller bearing went out on it.  Started to squeal, he saw it so switched to the smaller baler that net wraps.  So all this got baled and net wrapped.  The bales are only 4x5 and the other 2 "big balers are 5x5 or 5x6 bales.  Alot more hay in each.  But at least it isn't laying on the ground getting wet.  It costs alot more to operate the smaller baler that net wraps.  The net wrap costs $ 235. a roll here local, but we stopped in a Rural King when down at the craniologist appt., and got it for $189. so saved $45/per roll.  Still, the smaller bales means more trips in the winter for feeding since there is not as much hay in each roll, we will feed more "rolls" which is more trips.  But better in rolls than on the ground.

  The one baler we can do the bearing ourselves, it is fairly common that they wear out after a few years, and we have replaced several over the years.  The first "big baler" will have to go into the shop, it is a very involved deal and we will be better served time wise, to have them do it where they have the equipment to take it apart.  But, we are fortunate that we had backup(s).  Most people have one round baler.  We got one to replace the one that got wrecked several years ago.  Then got offered the other one for a VERY REASONABLE price by a guy who was going to trade it in because he seldom used it.  Parts are basically interchangeable with the one we had so it made sense to invest in it.  Then the "smaller one" was part of the equipment we got from the friend that died of cancer a couple years ago.  We bought most all his farming equipment, and did so at a very good rate so the widow has a payment made to her every month.  But we have alot of money tied up in equipment that most people don't realize.  And everything is not new by any means.  The smaller one had some major overhaul work done last year to the tune of about 3,000 or so. 
The big one, a New Holland 688 is in the neighborhood of $10,000+ USED.  It is a 2000 model.  The other one is a New Holland 664, a 1997 model and goes for $7-9,000 USED.  I'm not sure what the new wrap baler is off hand but it is worth about the same.   We managed to get the 664 for less than $3000 so even though that is still a bit of money, you can see why we didn't pass it up.

We will probably put about $2500-3500 in the one that has to go in the shop.  But, the alternative is spending over 10,000 for a used one and over 25-35,000 for a new one?   OUCH.  Don't think so.  Have thought about using some custom baling guys, but everyone needs to make hay at the same time.  So except for the possibility of the ones that make the square bales and puts them into the stacks of 21  in a cube, you can't wait on someone else to bale your hay. Our weather just doesn't allow it.  We make in the neighborhood of 1500 to 2500 bales a year.  Depending on the weather, how well it grows etc.  We get $10. and up to custom bale so that is 15,000 if we could depend on someone to get it baled when we want/need it done.

When I say bales, I mean round bales.  The square bales are different, and we make about 2,000 a year also.  This year may be less because we lost the one place, and the hayfields have alot of queen anne's lace and other weeds.  Can't have that in the sq bales that we sell.  It's junk and the animals won't eat it.  We are also tired of dealing with people who do nothing but complain after they have fed half the hay they have bought. So we are sticking to our tried and true, long time customers and ones who only complain if they have a legit reason.  We replace any/ all hay that have weeds in it that sometimes you just don't see when baling or even stacking. And most of our long time customers have the common sense to realize that you do miss some on occasion.  Have one that is perfectly happy for us to just knock off a bit on hay that she finds some weeds in rather than replace it.  She pays cash, helps unload it, and is thrilled to have someone she can rely on.  Those customers are golden.

My father is improving after a week of no positives.  My brother said he was very alert, looked better today and was answering in short one and two word sentences but was making sense and much better acting.  He will be going into an intensive stroke rehab for a 7-10 day stay, then will be in another facility for long term rehab.   This is what my poa brother wanted, and since he has improved and is over the bacterial infection and doing better, they will take him.  Hoping the intense one will get him started back to where he will be somewhat in control of his speech and some parts of his body and movement.  Hoping it is challenging enough to get him to work to want to get as better as he can. 

My son is going to compete in Richmond at the VDOT rodeo.  He won the local competition in 3 categories, tractor/mower, single axle dump truck, and tandem axle dump truck. Had to pick one so went with the
tandem axle dump truck which he prefers.  Then won the district competition so now goes to the state.  From there he will go to the regionals .... at least he hopes.  Has gone to the regionals several times.  It is for the guys to compete as to who does the best job of driving/operating their vehicle of choice.  I have gone down with him the last several times.  It will be a good 1 1/2 days away from things here.  Leave tomorrow about noon, get home Thurs eve about 5-6 p.m. They run an obstacle course, have to back up to a line, parallel park, other stuff.  Points for closest to line and such.  When you have one of those big trucks and get within 2-3 INCHES without going over the line and such that's pretty good.  It is something that only goes to the regionals.....Not national.... but has been to SC, NC, last year was Arkansas.  Mostly SE states, VA, WV, NC, SC, GA, Tenn, KY, Arkansas, Louisiana, Alabama,  maybe a few more.  See alot of the same guys,  as if you're good, you win.... Some very talented drivers.  I'm in the "cheering section".......

Weather is supposed to be showers, cloudy, some storms for the next 5-7 days on the radar.  Have still got quite a few round bales to move and have to get the sorghum/sudan bales off the fields as that will come back fast if we get some moisture.  But I can do some of them during the day when he is at work.  Have one farm scheduled to test on Sunday eve, and another I have to schedule as soon as he can help me;  that is the 550 cow herd that my son goes with me to test. Had 3 decide to skip this month with the heat; and one told me that he might just stop testing all together.  He is thinking about selling out in the spring.  I have a cow on that farm, so will have to bring her home, as she is a decent cow.  She is due this Oct, then if he gets her bred back in Dec/Jan/Feb sometime, at least I won't have to be milking her until after she calves the next time.  I will put calves on her probably.  But that is 8-9 months away so not going to worry about it now.

I will have about 10 heifers to breed this next year, they are all yearlings now.  Will probably wait to breed them in Nov/Dec for fall calves next year.  That will give me plenty of time to hopefully be fully recovered from the ankle replacement, get the dairy cross ones situated with any extra calves they need and then be able to let them just go on and raise their calves through the fall/winter when I maybe do the knee(s)  that next year.  Gotta get this stuff planned out ahead.  I will probably be trying to sell a few as family cows too.  That was one reason to have raised all these dairy heifers.  Several are jer/hol crosses,  the rest are jer/angus or jer/simmental which should raise just their own calf.  The jer/hol will need to have at least one or two more calves on them so they don't ruin their udders.  Have turned one jer/hol out with the bull now and will be breeding my 2 jerseys AI here shortly.  Wanted to wait a bit so they will calve in late spring/early summer.  I hope to be up and going with this ankle replacement in Mar/April.... so new calves in May/June should be okay.  I'm thinking June to be on the safe side, although these 2 jerseys have both taken other calves their first lactation, so don't think I will have alot of trouble the next time.  They will be bred to a guernsey or a jersey.  I really would like a couple of guernsey  crosses.  But I might be able to find some guernsey heifers or cows cheap if people keep selling out.   Even with the cattle markets not that great, these extra calves will provide me with some income, that is what the plans were when I started raising all these heifers.  And any that don't preform up to snuff will be freezer beef.

Gotta get going, this is so long that everyone will fall asleep reading it. I probably will be off for a couple of days with all that is going on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope your son does very well and "tops the charts"....and ya both have a safe and enjoyable trip, ya both certainly deserve a break.........it sounds like ya have a good plan with the cattle and things turn out much better than ya faced during this past winter/spring with so many left open....your posts are never too long or boring to me....I learn so much from reading them and think it is amazing just how interesting ya can make "cutting grass".....I certainly don't mean that in any condescending way..........really glad your dad is doing much better and prayers for his recovery.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Whew, Miss @farmerjan!  You have definitely been busy!  



farmerjan said:


> We make in the neighborhood of 1500 to 2500 bales a year.





farmerjan said:


> The square bales are different, and we make about 2,000 a year also.



Wow!  You make and bale a whole lot of hay!  Where do you store all of that hay?

I am glad to know your dad is doing better.  Do you think that if he gets better that someone can talk to him about his medical power of attorney arrangement?  It seems crazy the way he has it now.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> My son is going to compete in Richmond at the VDOT rodeo. He won the local competition in 3 categories, tractor/mower, single axle dump truck, and tandem axle dump truck. Had to pick one so went with the
> tandem axle dump truck which he prefers. Then won the district competition so now goes to the state. From there he will go to the regionals .... at least he hopes. Has gone to the regionals several times. It is for the guys to compete as to who does the best job of driving/operating their vehicle of choice. I have gone down with him the last several times. It will be a good 1 1/2 days away from things here. Leave tomorrow about noon, get home Thurs eve about 5-6 p.m. They run an obstacle course, have to back up to a line, parallel park, other stuff. Points for closest to line and such. When you have one of those big trucks and get within 2-3 INCHES without going over the line and such that's pretty good. It is something that only goes to the regionals.....Not national.... but has been to SC, NC, last year was Arkansas. Mostly SE states, VA, WV, NC, SC, GA, Tenn, KY, Arkansas, Louisiana, Alabama, maybe a few more. See alot of the same guys, as if you're good, you win.... Some very talented drivers. I'm in the "cheering section".......


Congrats to your son for making it to the regionals! I just read your post so I'm sure by now he's all done with the regionals. How did he do?


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks everyone.  WELL, HE DID IT !!!!! Had a nice 1 1/2 days away from most of the stress here.  Placed first in the tandem axle dump truck.  In fact, he didn't think he did that good in the competition as he started into the space to parallel park backing in too "deep" and had to pull out and back in again at a lesser angle so that he could "not go over the line" .  Seems like he got the tires within and inch or so of the line..... LIKE AWESOME!!! There was another guy who had what looked like a perfect run and my son actually told them that he didn't think he won it.  They said they would recheck the scores, but for now he won the state.  So it is on to the regionals... And I didn't do justice because the regionals are in Biloxi, Miss this year.  I think I forgot to include Miss in my list.  Also found out that the Gov of WVa  has refused funding so they had to pull out of competition.  They had only been participating for about 6-10 years I think.  Sad for the guys.  Hey, all men like to show off at things they are good at, and some of these guys are real good.  
Yeah, us girls like to show off at things we are good at too.... and I don't think that it is vain for them to show off their driving/operating skills.  

So, the first and 2nd place guys get to go to the regional competition.  Our district, Staunton, did very good.  There are 9 districts in the state.  Our guys did really great.  1st in the single axle, 1st in the tandem axle, 1st in the backhoe, and 2nd in the motor grader.  District won the plaque for best over points. The backhoe guy and the motor grader guys both are VERY VERY good, and win alot.  Michael does pretty good but not anything like those 2.  And the single axle dump truck guy is real good and this is ONLY HIS 2nd YEAR competing.  He used to milk on a dairy I tested about 20 years ago.  Nice guy.  

So congrats to all of them.  And to all the other guys who came and competed.  

My father got moved to a rehab.  My bother said they are nice, very strict about rules, seem to have a pretty good schedule lined up.  He is well satisfied with the arrangements, so let's hope my father will get some good out of it and regain some use and strength.  Maybe he will listen to what they are telling him.  If they can get him more well, and maybe back home, then it will be up to my brother to try to talk some sense into him about some of these concerns in the living will and the poa stuff.  For now, my brother can go back home and do some of the charter fishing tours he had booked. Try to make a little income to help him catch up a bit on his own finances.  And give him a break from the stress he has been under.  Once they get into a routine, and a schedule, then I think my son will try to make a trip up.  He needs to go see them.  I doubt I will be going up anytime soon since I was up a couple of months ago,  But that is okay. My sister is wanting to go up and my other brother will be back and forth too.  Plus I am sure Richard will be down whenever he doesn't have a charter.  This is his busiest time of year and when he makes like 75% of his income.  The Great Lakes don't stay "open" very long, so he has to fish when the weather is right.  This has also been a financial burden for him. 

It rained a pretty good thunderstorm after we got home this afternoon.  About 5-6 pm I guess it started.  Had severe t-storm warnings for our county, and it seemed to stay a bit south of us here but we are in the very northern part of the county.  They said we had some rain here Wed eve, but I never did get to look at the rain gauge, then it was raining pretty hard, so will have a 2 day total.  

Next door neighbor to my son has a huge garden and has been giving away tons of stuff.  I went and got some tomatoes the other day.  Don't know what varieties he grew, although I think there are some German Johnson or Mr Stripey as some are yellow with the red stripes, but there are some that are bigger around than a slice of bread.  Really, nearly the size of a luncheon plate.  I sure have been enjoying the tomato sandwiches!!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is Fantastic!!....glad he did so well....
I just have 1 question.....how in the world could ya forget about Mississippi?...........I went to truck driving school in Biloxi....I sure hope he wins that too!!.....
Good to hear about ya dad and that ya had such an enjoyable time...ya sure deserved it!!....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777 is right -- that is fantastic!  And glad your dad is doing better as well.  And that you got some rain!  Maybe your load will get a bit lighter.  I hope so -- you so much deserve a break from all of the hassles you have lived through lately!  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the congrats.  I am pretty proud of him for it.  Especially with all the stresses the last 3 weeks.  

My brother said the food at the rehab is better than the diner's food ( the diner that used to be next door to my grandparents place in Ct and was really good food) and he likes the nurses/therapist or whatever her title is.  They were assessing my father today.  Guess they will start on things on Monday.  That's good.

We had .7 inch rain in the gauge this morning.  Don't know how much of it was Wed., and how much was Thurs. but that is a good amount because there were no real problems from it here.  Just a good soaking rain.  It all really soaked in here too by the looks of the ground.  May not get what they were thinking either.  Didn't get any here today and we were a 70% chance..... Take it as it comes.  But see, that is where it is hard for us with hay.  Back a couple of weeks we got  rain 3 days in a row with only a 10% chance.  Today no rain with 70% chance.  How in the world do you make "educated "  GUESSES, to cut hay?????  Yep, you guess....

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  you asked what/how we store the hay.  The rolls are stored outside.  It does create some loss of hay, about the top 6 " of hay on each roll will be wet and pretty much non-edible.  If we had the money, we would have a HUGE hay barn that the rolls could be stored inside.  But don't.... have stored it outside for as long as we have been making hay.  Another reason to make bigger rolls... so fewer rolls, so less "waste".  The square bales are stored inside, mostly on the wagons, or stacked on the gooseneck flatbed trailer and delivered right after baling.  We have 5 wagons I think that store about 100 bales each;  all depending on where they are going to be stored as to how high he will stack them in order to get them in the sheds or doorway into the bigger barn. Can get as many as 150 on the big wagon but they are stacked well above the sides.   We also have a barn that we can store them in.  Unload them into a hay mow.   That is sorta a last resort, as it means handling the hay more.  But on good years we put the extra in there and then in years when we might not get as much, it gives us some to fall back on.  Last year we used up nearly all the reserve in the barn, but he did sell to a few people that are not regular customers.  One is the complainer that will not get anymore this year.  Another neighbor who BUSH HOGS their own hayfield, won't rent/lease/allow hay made on shares;  and then BOUGHT sq bales last year and quibbled over the price.  I said ABSOLUTELY NOT this year.  We won't be making that much extra by the looks of it since several fields have alot of weeds.  Sprayed for the weeds, but it knocks the 2nd cutting back alot. We will take care of our regulars and maybe put a little back in the barn for emergencies.   NOT SELLING to JERKS  anymore.


----------



## farmerjan

The meat birds I got a week or so before I had the 45 killed are doing pretty good now.  PITA to have to haul water to them up at my son's property, but they are going out in the woods and eating alot of leaves off the brush and stuff, scratching up the ground some for worms and bugs.  There are 29 which is about half of what I originally got.  Not as good as I wanted, but many of those were not as thrifty as the last batch.  They will go to the poultry swap in mid Sept., and hopefully will all get sold.  I will probably get another batch, somewhere in early or middle of Sept., if there are any left when the house goes out;  but don't know if I will get any after that with the surgery to be scheduled in January. A sept batch can be put in the freezer in Dec before surgery.  Too much work for someone else to worry about.  Now that there is a place to get them done, I don't worry so much about raising them up. I plan to give some to the guy who I am getting all the nice tomatoes from, and would be getting more stuff if I had the time to do it up.  Plus I am trying to not have so much food to move if I find a place.

  I am such a pack rat that it is going to be a major undertaking to try to move all my stuff now.  I am trying to start packing things now, like books and such.  Wanted to do some "yard sale " stuff at the once a month "flea market" here local.... but haven't gotten there yet.  At least I am trying to pack some books in boxes that are "for sale" stuff, as opposed to keep stuff.  Have alot of stuff to go through and need to do some serious DISCARDING.  
Would like to find a 2nd hand shop to consign some clothes to.  Stuff I will probably never wear again, especially since I am not working places where "decent clothes" are necessary.  My cousin used to run one up north and she got some pretty neat stuff.  Of course that was a very affluent area of upper Stamford CT and Westchester NY area.  But if I could get some of it together for the Sept sale here that would be good.  Maybe try shooting for that.  Books and some clothes at least.  I think the spots are $10.00  so that won't break me.  Too much trouble to try to do it here, signs and all that stuff, plus be here and haul it in and out for a weekend.... Rather to take it there as there is a huge number of people that walk through there.  Commit one day there if I already have it ready to go, and then maybe donate a bunch to Goodwill after that. I like to shop goodwill so that would be a good way to give back.


----------



## Baymule

Making hay is too hard of work to put up with idiots. I don't blame you one bit. We wanted square bales because sometimes our hay guy can't get a bale delivered to us when we run out. So we bought 40 square bales from another neighbor, out of the field for $3 a bale-a real bargain. Only thing is, they were too green. I busted one open to give to the sheep, to find it hot and moldy. So we have a trailer full of heated up moldy hay. Oh well. We just had forestry mulching done, so will use the hay as mulch baffles to keep the sand from eroding-if we ever get any rain! I'm not mad about it, but I bet there are some mighty PO'd people out there.


----------



## farmerjan

Shame that the hay was too green to have been baled.  Yes, some people will be pretty p.o.ed.  I would be.  And there is the chance of fire so just watch yours. There may be some that is good, but if I remember, you said they were heavy.... so I think he really did bale it all too green.  We are SOOOOO careful of that and will toss aside any that we load on the trailer that feel heavy.  It does make good mulch.  Also, you can actually use the hay as planting  beds for some things once it is done heating.  Or use it as sides of some "raised beds" and then it will rot down into nicer soil for the next year.....or lay the "leaves" of hay (sections) down as mulch... on top of a newspaper/cardboard/feed sack base.  Holds down the paper, keeps the ground moist, and slowly rots to feed the soil.  The worms will come up through any paper/cardboard base and in 6 months here, you don't even know you had cardboard or feed sacks on the bottom.  Plus they really help to smother the weeds, covering the soil more completely than just the hay mulch.  Sometimes here spoiled hay can be bought for less than bales of straw and such for mulch.  Some don't want the weed/hay seeds but they pull easy in the looser soil with the hay there.


----------



## Baymule

It's still in the stock trailer, we parked it out in the open, not next to anything. If it combusts, all it will burn is the stock trailer and it is insured. It would be a PITA, but at least that is all that would be destroyed. We are going to use it as mulch. We'll probably tackle that chore this coming week so we can get the trailer clear for use.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Thank you for explaining how you stored your hay.  Recently I saw a YouTube video by Our Wyoming Life that talked about the different ways to store hay.  He stores his outside because it is so dry there that there isn't much loss from moisture:







Baymule said:


> We just had forestry mulching done



Pictures, Miss @Baymule, pictures!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Pictures, Miss @Baymule, pictures!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



It starts here on my Making a Pasture thread. I'll be posting more pictures. He just finished up yesterday and we are exhausted/tired/wore out/lazy/not-doin'-nuthin' LOL

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/making-a-pasture.36612/page-20

Thinking I need to start a new thread, just for the forestry mulching.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hay -- horses eat a lot, goats eat more, cows?  WOW 40-50# a day???   (depends on breed/size, etc)   It's a LOT.

Speaking of cows -- obviously FarmerJan knows the dairy ones 
CL had a big Guernsey cow, bull Guernsey calf on side and bred back to Jersey bull for Oct calf -- "nurse cow - will take ANY calf --  Hand or machine milk...gives approx. 8 gallon p/dy!! " EIGHT GAL!!!! Holy Cow. BUT at 1200 sounded like a decent deal. Prob would take a little less. Pkg deal. You would HAVE to buy more young to nurse her, or share and milk her.

I just can't get over the amount of milk.  Love my gallon a day goats. At least I can dry one or two off. A cow...way too much.  But I so want a cow.   (Used to raise up feeders, Angus or Hereford mostly -- family freezer meat/sales).

Is this a "normal" amount for that breed?     (NO, I'm not buying one, just curious & amazed)


----------



## farmerjan

First off, that video on Our wyoming life is pretty right on about the hay.  We mostly stack in long rows, ends tight together.  Do a few pyramids that are 3-2-1 and we cover.  There are tarps specifically for hay stacks and they have loops along the bottom so you can slide a long pole in and it helps to keep the tarp from catching the wind and flying up.  We also have added cinder block or old tires for weights to keep the tarps down.  Good video though.  The ones I've seen of his,  are pretty much what things are .

@Mini Horses : 8 gal a day from a guernsey is quite a bit,  But if she has the size, not unheard of.  That's  65-70 lbs a day.   And that is at peak production, not what she will make all through her lactation.  Problem is, that is a little high priced for the market right now.  Not saying that I don't think that a good nurse cow isn't worth it.... she is a 3 in 1 package.  At cull prices she is worth $#.50 lb so maybe 1200 lbs, so $600. Guernsey bull calves aren't worth didily squat unfortunately.  Like a jersey bull calf.  Of course he probably weighs in the neighborhood of 500 + lbs.  BUT they aren't worth anything like what a beef calf is worth and many people do not like guernseys for beef because they have yellow fat as opposed to the white fat that you see on most all meat in the store.  It is like jersey beef though, has a little sweeter flavor and usually it marbles well.  But he is sadly worth about $.50 lb at the market. So say he is worth $300 to be generous. That makes her unborn calf worth $300 and there is no way it is worth that.  Again, todays market.  Not saying that she might not be worth that to someone and obviously that is what the craigslist poster is hoping.  I would even be interested in a cow like that but for about $800-1,000.  Again, because of the market.  And no mention of age?   
If she is due in Oct then she is ready to go dry.  So 2 months of no milking until she calves again.  

A beef cow will eat approx 35-50 lbs hay a day with access to some pasture (picking). And it goes up considerably as the temps drop.   A dairy cow can eat close to 80 lbs when fresh and producing well.  And she will need grain or the hay would have to be VERY VERY GOOD alfalfa for the protein.  They really can't eat enough hay to produce copious amounts of milk and keep their weight up and all in early stages of lactation.

I have enough cows but guernseys are my favorite.  Good thing she isn't close or I would go look at her even though I don't need her.  A good nurse cow is worth something extra though.  And most of my guernseys have been willing to take calves with little fuss.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ; Now I am curious.  Which CL was she posted on?  Can't seem to get it pulled up.  There is a registered guernsey for sale in Monterey....2500.  Wow.  Nice looking cow, A2A2 milk which is most digestible, but still, that's alot, even bred AI to a guernsey.


----------



## Mini Horses

Richmond VAhttps://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/d/amelia-court-house-nurse-cow-in-milk/6948549466.html

Wrong -- Holstein, not Guernsey.  Saved you some money!!   I even thought black & white isn't Guernsey....Sr moment

We don"t have the auctions as you there, or the numbers of cattle, beef or dairy.   So prices vary greatly.  Especially with inexperienced buyers.

I've seen several Jersey for sale but, often heifers and/or a family cow where they are selling their best friend.    Not buying one but, I'm a sucker for those big eyes and sloppy tongues.  And the Jersey are smaller, in general.

See...my goats eat a LOT less.    I always loved fresh butter from the cows milk at my grandmothers.  Goat milk is naturally homogenized so doesn't rise as much.  BUT  a cream separator was a lot less money than a cow.    Bought one.


----------



## Baymule

I admire the dedication of those who milk goats and cows. Every. Day. It makes me appreciate my non milking sheep even more! Sometimes I am tempted.......nah


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> It makes me appreciate my non milking sheep



  Of course you CAN milk them....you might want to try the milk when they freshen.    Just taste it.

But thanks for seeing that it does take time & commitment if you are serious.   Hey, I had fantastic cream in hot tea this AM.   These products offset the cost of feed.  Plus FRESH.

Cows - as you can see from stats Jan posted...huge quantities.  Of course, not all produce that much.   Goats same, the little nigies generally give less than the full-sized breeds but, heavier cream.   I let my kids be dam raised, so I share for a while.  Helps on days I don't want "my share"   But once weaned you have more obligations.    I have sometimes  worked the doe into 1X day milking when I don't want so much & it's generally before I dry her off.  Some don't want to dry, those are   and will actually milk thru without re-breeding.   You have to LIKE to do it.  For me, it's more fun than a job -- so long as I have time.  Jobs get in the way   retirement (or slow down, at least) will help.

Last night I made a couple pounds of ricotta as frig was full & I needed to use up some milk.   Tonight, I will make more.   Hey, good in Italian dishes, spiced up for snacks, stirs up almost like cream cheese.  Plus you know how great the cheese is from Devonviolet.   Soon  I HOPE to try for a hard cheese -- while the milk is flowing.  

It's not for everyone to do and that's OK.   Jan doesn't milk all the time, let's the calves do it & takes what she wants, when she wants it.  A cow has more the share.    But, if you want excellent production, you pull newborns, bottle feed and keep the mommas doing their job!  I can be more flexible since it's all just for my own satisfaction & lifestyle.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for saving some money @Mini Horses .  That kind of production is common for a decent holstein. I have a jer/hol cow that will take any/all calves that want to suck her. She is a peach to get a calf grafted on. 

I would love to have someone like you close that would like to do the cheese making so I could just do the milking.  I just get to the point that when I get in the house I want to be done and I would rather be in the barn with the animals.  Then we could have the cow/s and all the milk and you could like being around the cows and not have to do all the work.  It's like the meat birds.  I like the raising part, and don't mind helping out with the dressing if there are others doing it too, but just don't have the energy or desire to do it all like @Baymule does.  Of course she has help from her DH. 
Yes, I like being able to put the calves on them and then getting my share of milk when I need it.  After nearly 50 years of getting up at 3-4-5 a.m., I just don't want to get up before the crack of dawn so much anymore.  Once a day milking, and not every day, suits me alot better now. 

Well, got one problem/project done this eve.  We had to get one group of cows out of a pasture that we normally move them out of in July.  2 weeks ago, got all in but one calf that had pinkeye and was spooky and would not come down close enough.  He ran past us and went back to the cedars when we had him almost in the pen.  So we turned his mother back out and another cow/calf pair for company, thinking that they would probably come into the pen for feed when they weren't being pushed.  The next eve, got 3 of the 4 in so I just went about things like I wasn't concerned and figured in a day or 2 of "no big deal" I would get them in.  The owner of the pasture decided the next day, to change the way I had the gates, and must've "ran them" as they were spooked and wouldn't even come to the pen to eat.  I was furious. Told my son and he said something to them to just leave them alone because now it would take me more time to get them to come in.  Everyday I would go there, give them a little mineral and some grain.  The cows would come right in but the calves acted like I was the worst boogey man around.  They would stand & watch me and after I would go outside the gate, would venture in with one eye on me.  If I so much as moved a muscle, they were back out the pen in record time.  I was getting pretty discouraged, because they were not getting any better after being run and them trying to force them in the gate and the calves taking off.   Last night they weren't around so I changed the angle of the "gate" and moved one panel a bit so it was up close to the tractor that has been parked there for a couple of months. So tonight I went by there and  the cows came right in and the calves came in then went right back out.  I went up and sat on the step of the tractor and the calves came around the tractor and saw me and ran back up around it the other way.  Then they came around and in the pen and didn't see me sitting on the step.  When they got to the feeders, I quietly got up, took and pulled the panel shut.  They heard it and RAN right for the opening; but I had already gotten it closed.  They went round and round the pen looking for a way out but I had made sure it was closed tight.  So I called my son and he was at his fathers and I said, I'm sorry, but you need to come home and get the truck and trailer, I got them in the pen and I am not leaving and have them get out.  So he came home and they got loaded and we are done with this.  The one cow kept walking the panels, looking for a way out and I knew if I left to go get the truck and trailer, they would get out.  I sat on a bucket on the outside of the pen for the hour it took him to get home and get there......babysitting them so they didn't get out.  But we are done.  If the stupid "know it all know better than me" owner had just left well enough alone, they would have been moved sooner.  
BUT he is a man and knows more than a woman...... NO OFFENSE to the guys on here.  This guy is a little younger than me and has no respect for women at all. I've known him for 35 years.  
But it is done finally. 
Spent several hours moving round bales home from a couple of hayfields the other day.  Moved all the rolls off the sorghum/sudan fields so any rain we get now will really get it growing again.  Michael bought an automatic truck from a friend that wanted to sell it, had a bale bed put on it , so that I could move hay because I cannot push the clutch on the other truck we move hay with. I don't mind doing it, but I couldn't push the clutch with this ankle.  Next year I should be okay, but this gives us another truck to move hay with.  It is also set up to haul a gooseneck trailer so has a couple of uses.  It does not get very good fuel mileage, it is a diesel, but we will not be pulling a trailer often with it.  So rolls are off the fields  which some years they don't get moved off in a timely fashion. 

It's raining all of a sudden, really coming down hard right now.  Some places here got over an inch yesterday and we didn't get enough to get the ground wet.  This will just help the hayfields and such come back good and the pastures keep growing.  Have one spring that I have been watching so this will really help.  Supposed to have some chances of rain Monday, then only 20% Tuesday, then 50% Wed., then nothing for a few days.  We will get the 20  acres of hay made for the friend, as soon as the rain chance lessens.  
Glad the cows got moved before it opened up......


----------



## Baymule

At least some places got rain. 2 nights ago we got a half inch of much needed relief. While the forestry mulcher was here, he worked in a cloud of dust, at times he couldn't see 3 feet in front of the machine. He had to stop every 2 hours to blow out the air filters and radiator coils. 

What a moron to rile up the cows and calves like that. People just don't realize that cattle can be WILD animals, they are prey animals and are very interested at self preservation-at any cost. The real world is not Walt Disney's version of puppies and rainbows. Glad you finally got them caught up, loaded and moved. 

I've been tempted to have a milking animal, but I am just not that dedicated. We wouldn't be able to use it all anyway.....would have to get more pigs......take care of them.....more chickens to eat the clabber......making butter, kiefer wouldn't be so bad, I would probably enjoy that. I'd have to make cheese.....more things to do and I am already overloaded. I am not afraid of hard work, but I do like to have an utterly worthless day now and then.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I am not afraid of hard work, but I do like to have an utterly worthless day now and then.




When you find out where to get one -- let us all know!!  

And nope -- you do NOT have to milk a sheep, goat or cow.  It is not mandatory.   Anyone near who does milk will be GLAD to share...because the is normally a LOT extra!


----------



## farmerjan

Dumped the rain gauge today after all that rain late last night.  Had a full 1 inch.  It got cloudy again this eve and we got a sprinkle a little bit ago.  Might get a little bit more before midnight, then mostly sun and clear tomorrow with another front coming in Wednesday.

Going to get 2 hog panels tomorrow.  The meat chickens at my son's property, like to come out the "driveway"  part and out to the road.  Need to "fence it " so they don't come down there and I can still get in off the road.  The bottom welded wires are closer than the "combination" panels and they are not as tall as the cattle/combination panels.  Be a little easier to handle of I take cutters and just cut them in half to 8 ft long.  I can then use them as a square if need be for the meat birds to move them around.  The taller ones would be more versatile for other things, but since I have several of them, really want something just a tad bit easier/lighter to move.  There is woven wire/field fence there so really only need an area at the gate where I can get truck in.... like a gate that is set back from the fence.  They are still like 39-40 inches tall as opposed to the 45 or 48 inches of the cattle panels. Used some one time for the turkeys and it was alot easier to just move a couple of them. 

Got to get on the phone and get some farms scheduled.  Had one that called Sunday morning, set up for wed eve/thurs morn then texted later and said it wouldn't work as they were changing silos and cows would need some time to get adjusted to feed.  So back to ground zero again.  Getting tired of it and my ankle has been hurting .... I really am ready to get it done.


----------



## Baymule

[QUOTE="farmerjan, post: 618743, member: 15168" Getting tired of it and my ankle has been hurting .... I really am ready to get it done.[/QUOTE]

The healing process and therapy will drive you nuts, but your life will be so much better for it.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is the "middle of the night" and I should have been long ago in bed.  But it is still sticky, like 76* , and not cooling off. We are scheduled for some morning rain, then a break then possibility of some severe t-storms in the after noon.  Weather has been very crazy.  
Son got the 20 acres of hay mowed for the friend and it was raked and he got it baled this eve., so that is done.  Friend goes in for his surgery tomorrow, so at least he doesn't have to worry about that. 
I have spent several hours on the tractor w/bush hog mowing at pastures.  Got about 2/3 done at the one place, it is like 80-90 acres in 3 sections that we rotational graze.  Cows are in the second section now, I've gotten most all of section 1 and 2 done, just a little more and then on to section 3.  

Of course, all my farmers are wanting to test this week.... Did only 2 farms in 13 days, but one was the 500+ cow herd last Wed.; now I did one today, 190 cows; one will be Tues eve and Wed morning, 120 cows but does 2x test;  one Thursday aft, 250 cows that has a small parlor so takes alot longer;  my owner sampler called and will have to drop off stuff for him as soon as we figure what will work for both of us ( I haven't called him back yet).  Then have a 275 cow herd next Monday aft..... everyone is getting ready to start chopping corn; a couple have already chopped some, and they all want the same time..... look for a few more to call me too. 

On top of that got a text this morning that the chickens were "going out" at 5 a.m. so after I tested this afternoon, I went up to catch however many chickens were left.  Luckily that worked out as I was only 5-6 miles from the chickens, at the farm I was testing.  There were only 20 this time, and only 2 that were much smaller than the others.  Looked pretty healthy.  I put them in with the bigger ones tonight, will run up with water first thing, go set up at the farm I have to test Tues eve as they are only 4-5 miles from the chickens, then come back to see if they will get along.  I still haven't gotten the "hog panels" for the "driveway", so have to go do that in the morning.  Don't know if the bigger ones will be picking on the smaller ones, they mostly are about half the size.... Was not expecting them til at least next week.... guess I just lost track of time.  So this group will hopefully have some size too by the time we have the chicken swap in mid Sept and I can sell the whole bunch.  At this rate there will probably be some more around mid Oct.... so I will more than likely get them if there are any,  and have them killed just before I have the ankle done.  Then won't go get any until like Feb or March.... the spring swap is in early May so wouldn't mind having some for that..... 
Going to give a bunch of freshly frozen  chicken to some people for Christmas this year since I have  a bunch in the freezer and know a couple of people that would appreciate it.


----------



## farmerjan

Wanted to add, but hit the post button.  For anyone that is at all up on the beef/cattle markets.... there was a huge fire at the Finney Co. processing plant in Ks.  It is the Tyson slaughter plant for their select beef label I think.  1200 employees on that shift, evacuated safely.  Damage assessments being made but it will be closed for months at least .  They process 6,000 head a day, which is no SMALL NUMBER.  Now granted, most on here don't buy alot of conventional beef.  But this plant processed about 5% of the total beef processed daily, and is about 20% of Tyson's production.  
What I am trying to get across is this is going to devastate the "fat cattle ", markets and prices, and it is going to trickle down (actually pour down) to the feeder cattle market.  Tyson has promised to pay all it's workers at this plant, 3500 total, their normal 40 hr work week wages and will ask that they help with the cleanup, and that they are going to rebuild.  But think of this.... farmers that finish beef for plants for slaughter.... will have all these cattle contracted to go , and now Tyson and other slaughter houses will be trying to absorb all these animals.  It wouldn't be so bad except there have been several plants that have closed over the years, and this plant, as are MOST in this country, are operating at 80-90% of capacity..... so it will not be easy to absorb these cattle.  It will mean weights will be higher as cattle are moved more slowly.... and the fat cattle prices fell today the max that is set by the "boards" that control all these futures and commodity traders and such. 
So, there goes any hope of a fair to decent price for our feeders this fall.  It will really hurt the cull cow prices as they just won't be wanting cull cows with the backlog of fat cattle to go to kill.  The feeders we sell will be in less demand as farmers that feed them will have cattle moving out more slowly..... Less demand means lower prices. 

The only saving grace is that there are more acres of corn that finally got planted since the update in early July.  Thoughts were that if it was less than 86 million acres that corn prices would be higher so feeder cattle prices would be lower.  If it was in the normal of 88 million acres it wouldn't hurt feeders.  It is projected that there is 90 million acres so the corn prices should be lower,  if it all gets harvested before frost hurts it.  Some is pretty late so may not make a good ear but that remains to be seen. 
But with the huge fire, it is making things not look good for us with feeder cattle coming off cows.  

I plan to go to our local sale on Friday.  Was going to go and check out prices as we were talking about shipping these steers in the next week or 2.  Now they might get weaned and put on grass and some grain for awhile, and give the whole system a chance to see how this situation will balance out.  Hopefully the guy will still be interested in the heifers.... but at what price?  
Going to be a real game changer for the next 6-10 months at least.  Many of our cattle in this area go to Penn. feeders, but they will be affected some by this plant too, so it is going to be a widespread ripple in the beef industry.


----------



## Baymule

Oh, that's not good. The domino effect will be felt by our small producers of cattle. You are right about one thing though, most on this forum produce their own meat, in one form or another. Most of us won't feel the pinch as we can butcher a chicken, rabbit, lamb, goat, pig or some of us even have our own beef. 

God Bless you for sharing the wealth of meat with some that you know will be grateful to have it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, it seems like you can never get a break!  As Gilda Radner put it, "it's always something!"  Miss @Baymule is right -- that is mighty goodhearted of you to help out others.  "For I was hungry, and you fed me..."


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick update, the plant has had some in inspecting it and it seems that it was not damaged as badly as thought.  The flames were huge, if you go on Finney County fire at Tyson plant, the TV stations had live pictures of the fire.  You would have thought the whole coun ty was going up in flames.  It seems that this was contained more than originally thought, WHICH IS GREAT.  Instead of being MONTHS and months, it may be a lot less time down.  Many other parts of the plant  were directly affected.  The thoughts are is that there was a great deal of electrical damage and that is what is going to take the time, but there are already companies from around the country that have worked on/in plants like this that Tyson is bringing in.

So KUDOS to them.  They are surely doing part of it from a strictly financial perspective.....they are losing mega money for every day it is shut down.  
Our feeder markets did take a hit yesterday, and it will continue to not be great for awhile.  Fat cattle lost the max allowed by law to drop in one day, and will probably take several more days of hits.  
If you see bargains on meat, take advantage of them.  They may have to do that a bit to get the meat moved out because as these cattle get absorbed into the system, they will be heavier, and there will be more meat.  If China continues to insist that they will NOT BUY ANY agricultural products, we will continue to scramble for alternative markets. 

We've had some crazy weather again.  Woke to clouds and shortly thereafter, a nice light steady rain for a couple of hours.  About .2 inch in 3-4 hours.  Then partly sunny and clouds,  then when I was in the barn testing this eve, it turned black, THUNDER, and DOWNPOURS.  Lasted about an hour.  Soaked everything at the barn.  Then some sun in the west coming through the clouds, shining in the parlor, yet it was raining on top of us.  CRAZY !!!!!!

The bigger cornish x did start picking on the younger ones, I kinda figured they would.  I put all the smaller ones in a small pen, will have to change things around tomorrow.  Let the bigger ones out loose this afternoon, and they looked like drowned soggy chickens tonight. Temps hit 87 but it was so muggy.  Still at 76 at 11 pm.  Supposed to be more, hot again tomorrow with showers/t-storms again. 
Going back to this dairy in the morning, need to get into bed, but don't have to get up til about 4:15 or so to be there by 5:15 and it is only 15-20 min away.  

Oh well, weather is good for the grass/hay/pastures, and the sorghum/sudan second growth, and to get the ears well filled out on our 15 acres of corn.  We'll take it but I sure hope I am not sweating like in a sauna in the morning like I did this afternoon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Those systems coming my way now.  Off & on showers, T-storms, next 3 days or so.   Prepped for it tonight but, lucky and only a short, light shower.  A good amount was reported to stay slightly North of me, hope that turns out to be true.  Some rain good -- too much isn't, as you kknow.

Home the Tyson facility gets back on-line sooner than later.

 Like you with the other people work -- kind of tired of it. Some days you just aren't in the mood.  I'm rescheduling from yesterday when I stayed home because of truck repairs.  That's done but, by time it was, too late to start the job.   Worked today and scheduled for rest of week. Not feeling like I want to be.   Goat auction Sat, so going to load some up for that.


----------



## AmberLops

Here's a link to the turmeric I buy. It works so well and I use it for my dogs and rabbits when they need it 
https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Turm...=gateway&sprefix=best+turmeric,aps,179&sr=8-4


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> but don't have to get up til about 4:15



Wow!  A sleep-in day!


----------



## farmerjan

LOL.... but yes, at one time that would have  been a sleep in morning.  Now, with not testing near as much with farms cutting back, and selling out, I don't have near as many early ones.  I have found that I also am tired of the early morning hours.  Too many years of doing it .  I like it when I don't set any alarms and actually wake up after 6-7 a.m.  But I also have found that I don't get tired as early, and don't get to bed as early, so it isn't all good.  I should get up and get going earlier rather than later just because of the heat.


----------



## Mini Horses

Your body changes.   I find I sleep less at night BUT sure could enjoy a short siesta mid day.  
Tastebuds change, also.   Hey, roll with it.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Mini Horses , I don't sleep as much at night and get tired quicker in the day.  Mostly, I don't want to get up and get going in the morning. I also attribute that to the joints hurting.... and it takes a little time for anything I take to kick in to take the worst "off".  I am not looking forward to any kind of surgery.... but I am looking forward to the ankle replacement if that makes sense.... because if I get the relief they say, and can walk with it painfree, then I will be chomping to get the knee(s) done..... the right knee is the worst from the accident in 2007 and the torn medial meniscus that they did the arthroscopy on.  
Thanks for the link for the turmeric, @AmberLops ;  I am going to order it and see if it has the magical properties to help me a bit.....

The Finney Co fire at the Tyson plant in Ks, has been assessed and is not as bad as first thought.  But, it has caused the price of "fat cattle" to drop from about 1.11 a week ago to right at 1.00 this week. That's a loss of 110. per head on the fat cattle at 1,000 lbs....Which they usually weigh more in the 12-1400 lb size.   The feeders have taken a hit too, even though our 5 wts won't be in the pipeline for a YEAR, to get to slaughter weight.  In the meantime, now they are saying that there will be a SHORTAGE of beef available, and the cost of "boxed beef" went up over 7.00 .....so they are playing it both ways to make the processors even more money.  One of the cattle analysts that I listen to frequently is saying that because there are so few processors left, and only 4 major meat marketers... that they are controlling it so that it won't be long that the small producer....like us..... will not be able to compete and the beef cattle will go the way of the poultry and hog markets where the companies will control it from birth to death..... from the cow/calf producers, all the way through the feeders, to the finishers. And we will only be raising their cattle for them....just be employees that they will control.  Which is what has happened to the poultry world, and mostly to the hog world too.  There has been talk of this before, and with the prices not barely paying for the cost of keeping the cow for the year, and so many farmers getting out as they age, and no one wanting to work that hard all the time for subsistence wages, it is not surprising that it looks like the beef cattle industry will slowly go the way of the poultry/hog industries.  I know we are getting to the point of "is it worth working so hard" anymore. 
Sad that even the ones in the "full time business" are starting to wonder how it is that we are in this position to where the buyers are so few that they can manipulate the markets that much.  There is not the competition, the slaughter houses have closed down as bigger companies buy them out and then close the smaller ones, and then companies like Smithfield, sell out to foreign companies, like china, and they then can control what is available, and the prices they will pay for hogs.  It is slowly coming unless we can stop some of it now.  R-Calf has brought a lawsuit , against some of these companies and I really think they are the only ones really for the beef cattle farmer/rancher.  The National Cattleman's assoc sure isn't for the little guy.


----------



## farmerjan

On another note.... we had .9 inch rain over the past 2 days.  It rained a couple of showers yesterday eve and then opened up about 1:30 a.m. this morning as I heard it on the metal roof.  More rain than we normally get this time of year.  2nd cutting hay is growing good. The sorghum/sudan grass that we cut has come back and the fields are "green as grass" again.   
Forecast is for 30-40% chance for the next 5 days..... 

The 20 "new" meat birds are learning to come out of the little pen and do a little scratching.  The bigger ones are feeling this heat though.  It has been 92 and up the past 4 days, and supposed to be even hotter this weekend with high humidity and heat index near 100..... Hard on everyone.  

Here it is 11:30 and I should get a shower and go to bed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is awfully sad that things have "progressed" as far as they have, so fast.....yet, we are suppose to be gullable enough to consider that things are getting "better"....just because there is "change", sure doesn't mean it is automatically better.....so much is being "dictated" by varying groups that even choices or options are almost obsolete....it seems that the population is being "herded" and setup, as ya were saying about the control of each industry, from "cradle to grave".....it won't be much longer and those that don't get "in line" will be pushed out and alienated from the "system"....the underpinning has already been compromised, so when it crumbles, it will be too late to do anything about it....it is too late right now and in about 10-15 yrs....it will be a whole different "game"....as machines will replace the $15 minimum wage workers and the small franchise owners will be out of business....they already control how much and what variety grains can be grown....now it is continuing thru the meat industry.....it is amazing and sad that so many, are sooo "blinded".........I'll have another lolipop and some kool aid, please...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I don't see how you keep going, as much as you have to put up with, such as your joints causing all kinds of issues.  Then on top of that, the hard work you and your son have to do for so little in return.  I understand why so many folks want to get out of farming and ranching -- such great financial risk and often so little in return.  I wish there were something that we could do to help you and your son.  All it seems we can do is listen and sympathize.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

If the cattle production goes the way of the hog and poultry production, I wonder what breed will be raised for the masses. There is a cross of two breeds for chickens and only 1 or 2 breeds raised for pork, for industrial meat. 

If one or two breeds are deemed suitable for mass production, then all the other breeds will fall out of favor and slowly disappear. Then the one or two breeds that have been selected will slowly lose the characteristics that made them what they were, and they will be "upgraded" to fit mass production. Industrial meat doesn't like variety, consumers want it all to look alike.


----------



## Mini Horses

There are a few who try to maintain some of the heritage breeds, very few.  The "replacements" being bred/developed have flaws that are so sadly becoming the norm  -- grow too fast, no flavor, no nutrition, no broody hens, more milk, less longevity, less ability to forage, etc, etc.    Our food system produces much but, lacks so much in the old style nutrition.  People & animal health suffers.    I hope the change to mass produced chemicals called "food" doesn't happen in my lifetime.


----------



## Baymule

When we buy feeder pigs, we support the small farmers who raise the heritage breeds. The meat is not the tasteless "other white meat"  of modern hog raising. My favorites are Hereford hogs and Red Wattles. 

Our red meat is the lamb we raise. I only buy beef when rib eyes are on sale. It is hard to beat a good steak. 

It is so hard to educate people about their food, especially when it can be mass produced so cheaply versus the cost to small farmers.


----------



## Baymule

My son in law wanted to know what is so special about the heritage breeds, especially when more meat can be grown more efficiently with the newer developed breeds. My answer was that the mass produced breeds genetic material came from the old breeds, if disease swept through the high-bred modern breeds and the old breeds were gone, where would the new breeding stock come from? The old heritage breeds fit a specific niche in their country or area of origin. They hold diverse genetics that may prove to be valuable some day. 

Support small farmers!


----------



## Bruce

Yep. Everything is pushed to faster, cheaper, don't care about anything else. One size fits all.


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is awfully sad that things have "progressed" as far as they have, so fast.....yet, we are suppose to be gullable enough to consider that things are getting "better"....just because there is "change", sure doesn't mean it is automatically better.....so much is being "dictated" by varying groups that even choices or options are almost obsolete....it seems that the population is being "herded" and setup, as ya were saying about the control of each industry, from "cradle to grave".....it won't be much longer and those that don't get "in line" will be pushed out and alienated from the "system"....the underpinning has already been compromised, so when it crumbles, it will be too late to do anything about it....it is too late right now and in about 10-15 yrs....it will be a whole different "game"....as machines will replace the $15 minimum wage workers and the small franchise owners will be out of business....they already control how much and what variety grains can be grown....now it is continuing thru the meat industry.....it is amazing and sad that so many, are sooo "blinded".........I'll have another lolipop and some kool aid, please...




Soooooo True.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> If the cattle production goes the way of the hog and poultry production, I wonder what breed will be raised for the masses. There is a cross of two breeds for chickens and only 1 or 2 breeds raised for pork, for industrial meat.
> 
> If one or two breeds are deemed suitable for mass production, then all the other breeds will fall out of favor and slowly disappear. Then the one or two breeds that have been selected will slowly lose the characteristics that made them what they were, and they will be "upgraded" to fit mass production. Industrial meat doesn't like variety, consumers want it all to look alike.



Very true @Baymule .  The cattle will fall into a couple of composites which basically are just crossbreds.  Angus charolais with some limousin and simmental mixed in.....with some "eared cattle of brahma type background for the southern states since they can withstand the heat.  Far North will have more of the reds....limi, red angus,  maybe some hereford and shorthorn.... but they will become one common looking and sizing overall.  You are right;  cookie cutter sameness is more efficient in the slaughter plants and processing room. 

Hopefully there will always be some around that raise the "heritage breeds" ;  but some of them have been so badly hurt by different breeding fads that decent and productive ones are hard to find.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule   tell your son to look at the hog disease sweeping through China.... part of that comes from too many, bred too closely, too much concentration,  and wonder where they are going to find half enough healthy animals to start repopulating...


----------



## farmerjan

Just a bit of an update from me.  I did not have any internet service for nearly 3 days.  Called the # as my internet is only available through my landline phone service.  I stopped the phone but kept the internet service.  I do not have a smart phone so no access that way.  OF COURSE.... I got excellent "PERSONAL ROBOT AUTOMATED SERVICE"......

Did all the commands and then left the command to call me when it was restored. 
Of course no phone call... but I did get service back Monday sometime.  I was testing a 250 cow herd in Timberville that is over an hour away, so did not get on last night as I was just tired, when I got home & got the chickens locked in and got home at 9p.m. So Then I got up at 5 a.m. to go with my son @ 6a.m. to the craniologist/therapist which he got some shots of a steriod they are trying to calm the pain signals to the arm and leg and headaches.   Got home from there after a trip to the Rural King and then lunch at a little independent BBQ place that was very good that he has eaten at a couple of times. Had to haul water to the meat birds, and then got home here a little bit ago.  I am whipped and it is up to 92 again.

We have had temps over 90.... up to 96 on Sunday ... for the last week.  There have been some showers here and there, and it has been muggy.  More than normal for this area that is for sure.  But our hay looks decent, the pastures are staying green and even some of the hot weather grasses are growing a bit.  There are areas north of here, near that farm I was at Monday, that are brown and burnt up.  Corn actually turning brown and dead in the fields in spots.  That farm got over a 1/2 inch of rain on Sat or Sunday and said it rescued the corn that they got in late as it was really starting to roll and was hurting.  There are more of these scattered storms in the forecast.  Some farmers are starting to chop, to salvage the stressed corn that is drying it up so there will be enough moisture for it to make silage.  Others are just ready to chop as the corn ears are drying down to the proper moisture, and the stalks are drying rapidly in this heat.  It is always a tightrope of time as to when they start and then the weather will dictate how much and how fast they have to get it in.... if it stays hot and dry they will go gang busters.... if it rains more, and the corn is still greener, they will have more ability to pick and choose.  Too green and it makes mush and goes moldy/ too dry and it won't make enough heat to ensile properly.    Got one farm chopping 3rd cutting alfalfa to make haylage that they will feed out in the winter mixed with corn silage for feed.  It will be high in protein, and will help make some good milk. 

Looked at a little house on 1 acre that belongs ot some friends.  Cheap price but it is hard to get in and out of as the driveway goes in front and it is a steep hill up to the back of the house, where it is ground access.  It just won't work with my having the no weight bearing ankle replacement and fusion of the smaller joint.  Especially with winter weather.  I thought if the drive went up to the back door area it would be a great place and then could use it as rental income down the road.   Oh well.  Looked at another place, but it backs up to the interstate.  Fairly private, but I will not live near an interstate again.  Don't want the noise.  did that years ago and it was fairly screened from the highway but this one is not as quiet. 

Got some boxes and am going to start packing and cataloging books.  Need to really start getting serious about this. So I am ready if the opportunity comes along.  Son said that the one farm we looked at, has dropped the price some, but it is not real convenient to us here.  Maybe we need to start looking out further.  But if I wind up at a farm further away, then I am going to pretty much quit testing too.  There's another place that has come up for sale that he is interested in... guess he should go look at it.  Then if it is remotely something he is interested in, I could go look at it.  I don't want to be making a payment that is alot bigger than my current rent payment though.....I figure maybe 100 -150 a month more but that is all or I will really be struggling.  He would have to make up the difference.  It will all be his down the road anyway, but..... I am going to have to really like the place.....
May not get out of here before this surgery.... that is not making me very happy.  Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## RollingAcres

I hope you and your son can find a place with you like soon. But the process of looking sometimes does get very tiring. It might look nice online then you get there and the place is actually a sh*thole or has serious issues. I don't blame you for not wanting to pay more than your current rent. That's what we did too when we were looking for our house. 
When is your surgery?


----------



## farmerjan

Plans for the ankle replacement are after the New Year.....early January I hope.  Haven't set the date yet, dr that I consulted and liked, said to go home, give it some thought, and then call back in Sept and start the process in motion.  His busiest times are Nov. and Dec., since so many people have met their deductibles and want to get surgeries done before the end of the year.  I told him that with Medicare, it really didn't make a difference to me.  My deductible is fairly small, and I want to make sure my supplement and drug plan is set and renewed,  so that there are no hitches.  We won't be having calves until late March or April next year, so that will make it better too because the general thoughts are 8 weeks no weight bearing on the small fused joint, with the actual main replacement still going through rehab, and a 12 week or so actual recovery period total.  I need to be up and mobile by haying season in May......

So we will see.  I have to go back for a more formal pre-op appt..... closer to the surgery, and that is not a problem. I just wanted to be moved into a more "accessible" house, and paying a mortgage rather than continue paying rent in a place that is slowly getting on my nerves.  I won't have any meat birds through the winter, just a few of my purebred show birds.... but still.  I will probably have to get TV hooked up here too, as I can only do so much on the computer without getting a headache.  I have hundreds of DVD's to be able to watch during rehab, and have tons of books to read and re-read....but sometimes I would like to have TV for local news and weather that I can stretch out and watch.  Plus the dr. has said "toes above the nose" for the best results with the ankle replacement for pain and swelling and just general rest inbetween any exercise sessions.   I got a larger screen TV from my parents years ago when they closed their house in CT and sold it, and it has been sitting here unhooked up for all that time. Would be nice to watch it.  I guess there are ways to get stuff from youtube to play on to the TV right?   

I am a complete technology/electronic DUMMY.  Just hate dealing with all it. Guess I am too old fashioned and set in my archaic ways!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> I guess there are ways to get stuff from youtube to play on to the TV right?


I believe you would need a smart TV or a device like Amazon Fire stick or Roku to plug in to your regular tv. And you'd need to connect to internet.


----------



## farmerjan

I will need someones' technologically brilliant kid in about 6th grade (LOL)  maybe a little older....with knowledge of all that  that can look at what I have .... and probably laugh because it is too ANCIENT  to use..... but who could just take all the stuff and say they will hook it up and can get whatever I need to do it., then give me some lessons on how to use it..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

My husband is into that stuff....completly  drives me nuts...I hate technology, . Like you farmerjan, i am happy with the simple stuff.... was excited when color  tv came out and ohhh a remote control .....that's  all I need......keep it simple please


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How are your parents doing ....dare I ask ?


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you @B&B Happy goats ;  actually got an update from my brother this eve.  Father can sit with assistance and stay upright for short periods of time.  Has a little feeling in his right hand but no real movement.  Also a little feeling in right leg/foot.  He is talking and can make sentences, is coherent  and makes sense but has lost short term memory.  They have taken my mom up to the rehab to see him and hopefully give him some extra incentive to work at getting "better".  It is unlikely he will regain much use of the right side but...... he does not have the typical droop in his face/mouth which is good. He is very thin, and my brother said he needs to try to build some muscle back along with weight gain.  Don't have any idea of the legal stuff or if anyone is allowed to stay at the house with mom overnight while visiting.  The 24/7 aides are there.  I am not going to get into it. Since he seems to be ab le to recognize people, and is talking in sentences and making sense mostly, maybe my brother can get him to make some sensible changes down the road.  Honestly, I don't want to imagine the future, because knowing how thickheaded he is, he will just want to stay at the house even if he can't manage it physically.  Whatever my brother decides will be fine with me at this point.  He will be in this rehab for at least 60 days they say, and is just there now for about 1 1/2 weeks.  So is doing well from all indications. 
Still, it needs to be considered that they will not be here forever, and they will not be able to stay alone anymore at any time, and their lives are not "under his iron fist control" like they were. 
I just hope I am not that stupid and stubborn....and unreasonable about my capabilities.  

Thanks for asking. It is better than it looked like 2 weeks ago that is for sure. 
Neighbor called and asked if I would like peaches...their tree is so loaded the branches are breaking.  So tomorrow morning I will go see what's what.  May have to bring some home and do some canning.  Off tomorrow, then going to a 200 cow herd Thursday morning, leaving here by 5:30 a.m. 
Checked RE ads, nothing new in the area....
Did 2 loads of laundry to hang out in the morning.  We had a possible storms watch for awhile this eve.  Thunder and very bright lightning in the distance but nothing right here. It was up to 94 during the day, but dropped a little with the breeze but no weather here.  40-50% chance the next couple of days.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I am so glad to know your parents are doing better.  I know that it is a mental strain to deal with.

Something else I want to say -- THANK YOU for starting this journal.  It is nice to know where to look when I need to get my Farmerjan fix.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good to read that your dad is improving some and  that you feel the situation is better..... 
Now maybe this medical issue will make him realize  he is now not ....."the ruler of his kingdom"... and is dependent  on others for everything. ...that sure will humble a man when he has  to have help wiping his own butt...I have seen men who thought they were giants , come down to earth and be humble men when they have become disabled. ....
Wishing you a wonderful  pain free week .....


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks to all.  @B&B Happy goats , yeah, I imagine he has had to come down off his high horse, but he will never accept any help from me.  Another guy, my brothers, yeah.... 

I did the farm today in Covington.  Went from there to the TSC as they had advertised that they had the particular "weather resistant panel" to put on the side of the pen (dog pen actually) that I use for the meat chickens.  I have used a tarp, to protect from the rain and such, but it is a pain and they don't last real good.  So I went there, they of course only had 1, but it was advertised at 23.99, on line which is 1.00 less than my local store (except that I have to order it because it isn't in store).. so I got there and it says 21.99 on the shelf.  Okay... better.... so I see a weatherproof, canopy top for the pen, 10x10, although mine is at present 5x10 but you can add panels.  I had just made the investment at the local TSC this past week, knowing that I am going to add panels to make it a 2 section pen for meat birds, and be able to use it for the purebreds or whatever.... The canopy, with all pipes fittings top etc is 149.99.  ouch, but it will do a much better job of keeping it drier than the tarps and 2x6's etc.

SOOOOO, next to the 1 and only weatherproof panel, is a box, marked clearance... 10x10 canopy top, exactly like I had just gotten.  85.00...... So I asked the store manager, I guess he was, about more of the weatherproof panels;  and when I saw this I asked him what the deal was.  He said the box had come in all damaged, torn up, and they were not sure IF there were any pieces missing, so they marked it down to get it sold.  I asked if we could open the box.... it wasn't fastened shut, just the top on it, and there is the parts list.... so I am checking all the part numbers, all the pieces are marked, all the packages, and for all I could see, everything was there.  So I said I would take it.  If there is anything missing, it is some bolts/nuts/ in a package... SOOOOO     HE//   YES... for $65.00 less, I got a canopy that looks to be pretty much complete. 
GREAT THING, is I hadn't even opened the box with the one I got here local..... So it will go back.  

I got lucky and saved some money on it and will get the other returned in the next couple of days, as soon as it stops raining.  That saved money will buy another panel at normal price....but now I am going to be looking harder as these are items that get "discounted" as the fall weather gets here as they make room for fall, hunting, and then Holiday/Christmas stuff.... Never know, might find another bargain.  

I feel as lucky as @Baymule ..... she is always scarfing up these deals.....   Maybe we can figure out a way to get some of these "free meat birds" shared??????  
The 20 I got 10 days ago are down to 18 and one more will go, it has splayed its legs in 2 different directions.  One of the other ones just had no "body"  and the other I just found dead.  It happens.  The other 29 big ones are doing good, although a couple seem to be feeling their weight.  I sure hope they last until the 3rd Sat in Sept when the poultry swap is. Hope these smaller ones will start gaining and be ready to go as smaller sized ones.... I will probably have one more batch in early Oct (or maybe even the last of Sept)  when the houses go out again.... If there are any to go get, they will get fed until late Dec or so and get done before I have the ankle replacement, and won't get any again until I am mobile. 

They all looked like drowned rats this eve after the downpour we got around 6 pm.  Another reason to get the top on so I don't have such a mushy 1/2 pen when it rains. No sandy soil here.


----------



## Baymule

That's a good deal you found! I'll take a deal like that any day! Congrats on finding it and saving money that you can put on more panels. The deals are out there, you just have to scrounge for them. Haha

I think it is a fantastic deal, the way you get all these meat chickens. They are almost finished, you just have to feed them a short while. Meat for the freezer! I wish I knew some poultry farmers around here, I would approach them for leftover chickens. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few things.  We are having rain again, spotty showers and downpours, some thunder... then seems like it heads east and @Mini Horses  gets it.  Some of it has really helped some farmers north of me that were very dry.  But it has been spotty.  We got .2 on Wed eve, then on Thursday afternoon and then Friday got another .85 total.... It rained again last night a bit, with more possible for the next couple of days....

More weeds, than I can ever remember seeing in the hayfields.  Most will not make decent square bales for sale this year, if it ever dries up long enough to make it.  We are getting into what we call the hurricane season....we usually get a fair amount of rain in the fall when the hurricane season gets going even if we don't get any real hurricane weather.  
Our sorghum/sudan grass is growing leaps and bounds and will be ready to cut again in about 2-3 weeks I guess.  Then plan on putting in orchard grass at the one 10 acre field, it has been 2 years in sorghum, cover crops, cleanup and ready to go back to a hay crop.  The other field will go into a cover crop again, then back in sorghum/sudan grass next year.
The corn is getting close to ready to chop and we don't want it to get too dried out.  It seems to mature awfully fast.  That will go right back into wheat for a fall cover crop to help with the weed suppression.  We will put up a bag for silage and the rest will be sold to the farmer we are working partners with on it. 

Going to wean off the calves this weekend too, from the group we moved a couple weeks ago.  They were going to get sold then the prices fell with the manipulation after the fire at the kill plant at Tyson, in Ks.... and the roller coaster ride that the beef cattle have gone on.  The worst is that they SCREWED the farmer and are SCREWING the consumer.  Dropped the price of fat cattle to 1.00 from 1.12 in less than 3 days, UPPED the price of boxed beef over 30.00..... from 1.70's to over 2.10... claimed a shortage, and the total kill numbers were  only down a couple of thousand for the whole week over normal numbers.... not the 6,000 head per day that the plant handles.  
I realize that this is of no real concern to many of the "small farmer/homesteaders"  on here..... except to maybe make you all realize that the continual loss of competition in the beef industry.... it is going in the direction of the poultry and hog industries... and even with pockets of little individuals that are trying to keep a few heritage breeds here and there, the costs are being manipulated and the markets controlled.   Yes there was a fire, but rather than give it a few days to sort out the situation, it was made out to be a HUGE disaster... and yes I even believed it was pretty devastating according to the initial reports;  and the traders took advantage and hurt the cattle feeders/producers and the buying public.  It is said that they are making over $300  profit per head right now.  Off the backs of the farmer doing all the work, and the unsuspecting public buying the beef.

With the age of farmers creeping up, and many older getting out, these huge mega companies are going to start contracting beef/cattle/feeders, just like they do the chickens and hogs.  We will become paid employees of these companies because they will  not buy, or will pay a pittance, for cattle that are not part of their "contract" .... and they will dictate what cattle, what we feed them, and discount any that do not meet their standards.  We will lose more genetic diversity  and get more "cookie cutter" animals like these broilers and hogs that are grown in confinement.  Not a great future to look forward to.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> The worst is that they SCREWED the farmer and are SCREWING the consumer. Dropped the price of fat cattle to 1.00 from 1.12 in less than 3 days, UPPED the price of boxed beef over 30.00..... from 1.70's to over 2.10... claimed a shortage, and the total kill numbers were only down a couple of thousand for the whole week over normal numbers.... not the 6,000 head per day that the plant handles.


As ridiculous as the price of gas going up because a hurricane MIGHT affect a few days platforms for a couple of days. Of course there never is a shortage even if the rigs do shut down for 2 days.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce & FarmerJan -- you are BOTH right!  My uncle worked for BP and laughed at the "shortage = prices up"  because they had gas everywhere!   Tanker train cars full & sitting.

Shameful how all of these things happen.    I hate the though of the cattle going the way of the hogs & chickens but, I see it happening.  It will take a while, not more than a few years once they implement.   It's a little push & shove right now with the older farmers shutting down, few young ones to fight.  Soon, all downhill.

The traditional "family farm" has dwindled to almost nothing, there are a few "specialty" small farms still struggling along but, big brother is determined!   Here, there are areas with big houses on 5-8 acres, a couple horses  --  maybe chickens and a couple sheep or goats on occasion.   I don't even see a great amount of gardening anymore.   It's like an 8X10 once in a while and then a couple who just really LIKE to garden, maybe a 30X50 there.    I hate to see the changes but, it's life!

And yes -- the storms came here and won't leave!    Just straggling along.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I am curious about what you think should be done about the cattle business.  On @CntryBoy777's journal, you commented on socialism ( https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...a-acres-adventures.34497/page-556#post-621295 ), which was fine.  Yet in your comment above, where free market capitalism is at work, it seems like you think it is wrong what is happening.  PLEASE understand I am not trying to start an argument with you, as you are among my favorite folks here on the forum.  I am just trying to understand your thoughts.  And if it is OK with Miss @farmerjan, anyone else is free to comment as well.  (If it is not OK with her, we can take this discussion to my journal.)

Could cattle ranchers go directly to the commodities markets and sell a futures contract for cows the same way that others can buy and sell those contracts?  If so, perhaps the cattle ranchers could bypass some of the middlemen.

Comments?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Most farmers do some trading with the futures markets, and lock in prices for their cattle in contracts. 

There is no way to bypass the middleman when there are no plants to have the animals slaughtered at except those that are owned by the "big 4" companies unless you are a niche farmer.  And believe me, those that do try to do the niche markets, get such a premium price, that the average person cannot afford to buy the product.  

The thing is, it is not free market capitalism anymore with the different companies that have sold out to so many foreign investors, being given favored status and a few have acquired companies in hostile takeovers. The 4 that are basically controlling it are monopolies.  It was in the rules of the "packers" that they could not have a monopoly.  They are not supposed to be able to control it from start to finish, and there are 2 organizations that are bringing lawsuits against the meat packers... The National Farmers Union, and R-Calf.  R-Calf is really on our side.  It is sort of like when they forced "ma bell" to break up because of the monopoly of being the "only phone provider" in the country.  There are only 4 major companies in the US now that are responsible for nearly all the beef.  They can pay a little bit lower price for the cattle, they guarantee to take the animals, then still get the "higher prices for the product". Then when a company cannot compete with them because of "economy of scale" which has been manipulated, the smaller company goes out.    There is an article in "Drovers" on JBS;  the way they have paid off politicians and stuff to take over the beef industry in Argentina, and their role in the US beef markets. There is also an article on Valley Oaks processors.... a small processor that tried to expand to meet the market demands, and the way the town, politicians and all refused to let them expand....with all their t's crossed, i's dotted, and trying to do it right... but because some decided that it MIGHT create a problem, even when all models showed it would not, they finally could not afford to keep fighting.    Because so many of the smaller slaughter houses have gone out/been bought out because they cannot compete with the larger companies that basically control the flow of cattle... and then you deal with the "tree hugger types" that have put some good small companies out of business because of the lawsuits and such they bring against these smaller companies.  It is not free market capitalism when the smaller companies are fighting an uphill battle anymore with the regulations that are now imposed on them that make it impossible to compete.  

I do not do a very good job of explaining it.  These takeovers have been slow and quiet in most cases.  But now that these 4 companies have taken over about 80-85% of the beef, they call all the shots.  The beef pricing has to do with "cash market prices" but as the smaller companies get bought out by big companies, and more cattle are marketed on contract, the cash price that this is based on actually shrinks and gets smaller because fewer cattle are sold on the cash market.  Most of this is based on small feeding operations of 1,000 head or so.  It creates competition in buyers, and a more fair price is paid.  

Let me see if I can find the article on the Valley Oaks  and what happened to them.  There are numerous articles on JBS and the shady underhanded deals they have done, and bragged about how they have manipulated different markets, and the gov't payoffs to basically be able to control things.  

Part of the problem is the smaller companies often sell out because they get caught up in a legal war they cannot afford to continue to fight.  The bigger companies also have a stranglehold  in the lobbyists and they can find ways to tie up a small company until the legal fees bury them even if they are right.  Look at it this way.... you can only sell meat if you have your animal processed by a USDA approved plant.  But, any of the state approved slaughterhouses can legally kill and process your animal for your own consumption.  Why, if the plant is an approved slaughter facility, meets all the regulations for cleanliness, etc and so on, can you not take that animal and sell it to your neighbor or at a farmers market?????  It costs an average farmer $1.00 per lb more just to have it done at a USDA approved slaughter house.  We are paying for the USDA person to be there, "inspect the animal" and file a pile of paperwork that has no value to anyone except to say that they were there.  The USDA REQUIRES a separate office for the USDA inspector,  and a list of other things I cannot remember offhand.  Most state approved slaughter plants have said it costs too much to comply with it, when they are basically doing nothing different than the state liscensed facility does.  I cannot legally sell the chickens I have someone else kill, at an INSPECTED facility.... but I can kill them myself, up to 3,000 a year in Va., meet certain requirements, and then legally sell them????

I know I am not doing a very good job of conveying the inequities.... we do  not have a free market, capitalism, in the beef markets anymore;  it has become a monopoly and it has been allowed to happen by a gov't that does not follow the laws that were set up to prevent this.   I think it was the Packers and Stockyards act or law or something.  I would have to look it up but it was set up to prevent a monopoly so that they could not "set the price" and farmers would have to take it or leave it. That happened to hogs.  I remember when the prices paid for live hogs dropped to $.08 a lb..... so the "cash" price was so low, the companies could base what they were paying on the "open market" on this, and 99% of the smaller hog farmers went out because you cannot sell 2250 lb finished hogs for .08 a lb.  The contract hog farmers were guaranteed a certain price, all the small time places went out, and that is how the hog industry went to strictly "corporate farms".  

I am tired, have to get up @ 4:45 so  HAVE to go to bed so I can get at least 4 hours.  I will try to get back to this tomorrow, but I also have to be up @ 3:30 on Tuesday for work so it might be a couple of days before I can find the time to answer back. 

I am fine with this being posted on my thread.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Wow, Miss @farmerjan!

Thanks for that explanation!  Take your time in responding, and then once you are finished, I will try to summarize what I think you said.  How does that sound?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

The USDA processor near us pays $80 PER HOUR for the inspector to "inspect".  There is no upcharge for USDA versus custom processing. I can presell the live animal, take it to slaughter, pick up and deliver the meat as a courtesy to the customer. To sell meat by the pound or package, it must be USDA inspected.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few places to look up some of what is going on.  I don't know how to cut and paste and all that but here are some references.  NFU.org.... Defends Family Beef producers against meat packers aggressive control.
Thefencepost.com  .....US producers wary of Brazil's growing control.
R-Calf ... Any of their articles on lawsuits against the meat packers.
Drovers .... Cattle slaughter up 9,000 head even with the recent fire at the Finney County Ks. Tyson plant
Yahoo Finance....  how 4 companies control nearly all the meat in this country
JBS ... Harvest publications....  talking about some of the corruption in that company..
Ag Talk has different articles.
Tri-State Livestock news has an article on the recent proposed changes to the Packers and Stockyard Act....


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> The USDA processor near us pays $80 PER HOUR for the inspector to "inspect".  There is no upcharge for USDA versus custom processing. I can presell the live animal, take it to slaughter, pick up and deliver the meat as a courtesy to the customer. To sell meat by the pound or package, it must be USDA inspected.


Yes, we can also sell the "live animal" and deliver it to our state inspected processing plant.  BY LAW, the buyer of the animal is supposed to PAY THE PROCESSOR for the slaughter and packaging of their meat.  I can deliver it as a courtesy.... it can get dicey if you do not know who you are selling to.  TECHNICALLY I can sell 2 people the animal and they have to each pay half the costs... and they have to determine how they each want their half cut up and packaged.  
Here the USDA plant charges more than our state inspected plant.  The USDA approved plant has to cover the costs of what they are paying the USDA inspector.


----------



## Baymule

This place charges $1.05 per pound, hanging weight, for vacuum sealed slaughter, plus a kill fee. For a hog, it is $65. Lambs are a flat $85. There is no upcharge for pan sausage. 

There is a custom slaughter place, run by Mennonites, they do a more thorough job. They will cure the bacon and hams, smoke meat and pan sausage. There is an upcharge for those services. 

So far, those are the only two we have used.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few things.  We had PICTURE PERFECT weather on Sunday and Monday.  Sunday was in the 80's clear, clean, no humidity, just absolutely beautiful.  Such a nice break from all the heat and humidity.  It was cloudy yesterday with some little showers, sprinkles but not alot.  70-72 tops.  Today is supposed to be a bit warmer, some possible showers this morning, then clearing off for 3 days of sun, but temps back up in the mid-upper 80's .  Still better than mid 90's. 

Tested Tuesday morning, got one scheduled for Sat afternoon and one Sunday morning then a friends and family annual Labor day get together about 2 hours from here Sunday afternoon.  May have another farm on Friday, but at this point I am probably going to put them off til next week.  Got to do the one that I go up and stay over the night before, up in the Winchester area, 125 miles north, sometime next week it looks like. 

Might be making some hay the next few days, but my son is talking about making the trip up to see his grandparents in NH.  With Monday being a holiday, he is off so might be a good time to just take off an extra day and go. He is going to decide today he said.

We are getting our first few fall calves being born.  Going to start watching the group of heifers closer as they will be starting here soon too. 

Cattle markets are getting a little straightened out, prices on feeders still not where we can make a living, but better than they were 10 days ago.  For anyone who might be interested, although it will probably be "over your head" in some ways... even I have some trouble following some of the more involved talk.... DV Auctions is on youtube and Corbitt Wall does a daily thing called "Feeder Flash"..  If you go back to the earlier posts from about Aug 15th or so,  he talks about the Tyson fire in Ks and how the packers have screwed over both the producer and the wholesale buyers on the prices.... and how this whole thing has really gotten out of hand.  I do like to listen to his thoughts on it though as he has alot of contacts in the beef world.  I have gone and followed his daily reports and have been a little surprised at how vocal he has gotten over the absolute "BS taking advantage of the public"  that he has expressed.  

On @Pastor Dave 's posts about feeling the need to get more self sufficient, prepared..... I am in agreement here lately.  I have a feeling that I cannot quite suppress about things "going south" here in the next couple of years.  It is just a niggling, nagging feeling, that we are going to need to be much more prepared for some kind of a serious downturn and that we will be needing to be able to be much more self sufficient.  Not sure where that is going to play into my looking for my own place.... I am concerned about taking on much of a mortgage ...... may wind up rethinking that......  although I sure do not want to stay here. And the payments would be basically a trade off from rent to mortgage.  Might wind up in my son's house on the farm and helping him pay that mortgage although I cannot pay as much as he has been getting for rent.  I think he has someone wanting it so will be rented by Oct I hope for now.   Don't know why it has just been there in the back of my mind.  I have been looking at a 10,000 watt generator that is dual fuel....propane and gas.... but am going to check into what a solar one costs etc.  Propane can be stored in large tanks for long term, and would be a good alternative to "liquid" fuels, but still at some point it would run out.  I am not a real doom and gloom person, but I just keep getting this feeling that I need to get my "life in order".  

I have given myself a stern talking to and am starting to get things a little bit cleaned up and organized.  At least the outside of the house here is looking a bit better.  Got some lists and starting to get my books packed and cataloged so I know what I have.  Making a few boxes designated as sell..... want to get some stuff cleaned out.  
Trying to get a little canning done in my spare time.  Fruits mostly right now.  They will keep "forever" so to speak whether we have electricity or not.  But I am thinking about the food in the freezers, and the chickens that I get.  Going to get my feed bins filled for the winter months in the next month or so. I'd like to get some of these cattle gone too, and get some small bills paid off so I have some cash reserve.  Plus I have been investing in silver a little at a time as it is at least something that will be useable in a difficult situation.  One thing that hit me was looking at some pictures of Venezula.... pictures of MONEY just laying in the streets like trash because their economy has gone to he// and it isn't worth anything with the inflation.... beyond my comprehension.  So thinking that some tangible thing like silver will be alot safer than paper money.  I mean, look at what happened in the "civil war"..... Southern paper money was worth nothing when the "south fell".   BARTER is always a good thing.  
I don't think this is going to happen overnight.  I think that we have a few "good" years and if Trump gets re-elected, then we might have even more time because some of what he is doing is really good for our businesses..... but we cannot sustain this constant "deficit" economy and we are going to fall sometime. The debt is just not going to go away.  I just think that being positioned for it is wise.  And everyone on here is trying in their own way to be a little less dependent on the "outside".  But there are even things like the feed store trips and such that we need to think about.  Even if there is "feed available" it might be too expensive for the average person to afford.  We (as in us here on our farms) depend on the feed store.... we buy grain and such for our animals so believe me, I am not thinking we are any better off than anyone.  We do have the equipment to grow some of the basic stuff though.
But what I am saying, and thinking, is that there may be a trend/turn to being more of a subsistence farming type. And my thoughts are don't just try to get enough stuff to do you for a year.  If you have 90 pints of applesauce canned, as I do from a friends' extra from making apple butter 2 yrs ago.....okay..... I sure won't eat that in a year or two.... but as long as the seals last it won't go bad..... so do any extra you have and just store it for the future.  SICK of turkey.... as the post @Baymule made.... but you don't have to eat it all now.... Gotta figure out the best way to provide for my own electricity to keep the freezers going, but there is also pressure canning the meat..... Just some thoughts I have been having.  Yeah, I get the "sick of it" thoughts when there seems to be too much of something and it gets monotonous..... But what if there just isn't anything.....

Got to go get a few things done and get on the tractor to do some more bush hogging and get this one place done.

It's still cloudy and grey skies, but low 70's.  If it clears off it will get warm fast.


----------



## Bruce

How does a solar generator work? Solar panels, a big battery and an inverter?


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce  you would probably know or understand more about a solar generator than I would.  Just looked a little bit and they are more expensive, then you need the inverter, battery bank,  and the panels.  It seems like you would be better set up for one than most people.  I like the idea, but think a dual fuel one would be better for what I would want.... unless/until I were in my own place.  I would like to go into some solar, and also add wind if I could.... but for pure just portable generator, a dual fuel one seems to be the best route.  After the problems when we had that derecchio wind and were without power for 5 days, I always worry about "what if....".  A large propane tank would be easy to do and still have some gasoline available.  
A future thought....

Had a real nice day after the cloudiness burned off.  Not much humidity after it cleared off either. Got up to 88 but wasn't unbearable due to the drier air.

Finished the bush hogging at the one big pasture.  My son has to do a smaller one where there are alot of rock outcroppings.  I refuse to do it and be responsible for hitting all the rocks!!!!!  Then need to take it to another one that I probably will do part of, but I won't get on the real steep hill with it.  Used to , but I always hated it and now just tell him nope, not me.  We used to make hay on more of it, but now make less hay and graze more of it.

Supposedly he decided to cut hay this afternoon, so is not going north this holiday weekend.  With the traffic, probably better that he waits for a less crazy weekend to travel.  The weather forecast shows the hurricane that is supposed to hit Fl and @B&B Happy goats  and @CntryBoy777  is looking like it will go more west than north so our forecast is down to 20 % chance of precip on Mon & Tues...  If we are in hay, then I may not be able to go to the F&F thing on Sunday.... will see how much he cuts, and what the raking schedule is.  I still have the one farm scheduled for sat aft and one sun morning.  Will not schedule the one that was a maybe for Friday, as I know I will be on the tractor and rake.  

Got 3 of the big  cornish x doing their d@#ndest to go through any & all available spots so they get out front by the road at my son's property.  I have just decided that if they get hit by a car then oh well..... they are finding every spot they can in the woven wire fence in the worst of the briars and overgrown areas.... when all the rest just go out in the back part of the overgrowth and scratch around.  Aggravating to say the least.  The smaller ones are down to 16 and all but one look to be growing pretty good.  The farmer just texted me about testing and said that chickens were coming in so if they get them by friday or before, they will be going out again in early Oct.  If there are any left behinds, then I will get them and they will be big enough to get processed before I do the ankle.  That will work out good.  Not that I need another 20-40 in the freezer, but there might only be a few.  I certainly don't "count my chickens before they are left behind"... LOL.  

Time to hit the shower and bed.  Tomorrow will not be a real push day as the hay won't be ready to do much.  I may just go get the mineral and pay on the feed bill;  need mineral at several pastures and this way I can get it put out a few places as I go check cows.  Had another new calf that is on a bought bred heifer. Got one more bought one to go. Little heifer calf, but very lively so good.  None of our raised bred heifers are bagging up yet so think it might be the end of Sept before we see  them, but the cows are already dropping a few.  Got to get the semen tank home and start breeding the 2 to the Wagyu and a couple of the other jerseys that I want to AI.  Need to get some heat detector strips to put on the cows so I can monitor them instead of sitting for hours trying to catch someone riding.


----------



## Baymule

Farmerjan, that "feeling" is just the wisdom of know that nobody can keep robbing Peter to pay Paul. Not even a great country such as ours, can keep this up. Our corrupt politicians of both parties have sold us out. May they burn in a hot place. 

I can chicken and chicken broth. It keeps for years. I keep a good stock of jars and lids. I am always buying lids. I also have some Tattler lids. I haven't used them, they are reusable and I have a case of regular and a case of wide mouth. Our house is all electric. We could get propane, but as you say, it will eventually run out. Could it get that bad? It has before. I am not a glom and doom person, but I think it wise to have back up in the form of supplies, food, water, tools and things that one might need if idiots took over the country and took us down the socialist road to ruin. We would need to find community, be part of community and help others in our community. No one can stand alone.

The feed store! Even during the Depression, my Daddy told me of being a small boy and his Momma sending him to the feed store for hen scratch, in a certain print fabric bag so she could finish sewing an article of clothing. Feed sack clothes and quilts..... 

I chose to raise sheep for the reasons we are talking about. On good pasture, they are pretty self sustaining. Of course, I don't have good pasture, but I am working on it, LOL They are small, so don't eat a lot, lamb in 5 months and the lambs are ready for slaughter in 6 months to a year old. 

Living on your son's property might be a good thing if the economy went to crap. You could take a portable building, finish it on the inside and have a nice, if small, home. Or build your own building. It might be a better choice than going into debt and y'all living miles apart.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Have ya thought about a windmill pump?....with the weather there, not sure if it would even be feesable, but remember seeing them regularly in the earlier years traveling from duty stations....may only work above freezing, but I have no idea or knowledge....just thought about it while reading the post....I don't blame ya any for not cutting the slope or around the rocks....I probably tear the blades off the bush hog and them ya would fire me on the spot....


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Farmerjan, that "feeling" is just the wisdom of know that nobody can keep robbing Peter to pay Paul. Not even a great country such as ours, can keep this up. Our corrupt politicians of both parties have sold us out. May they burn in a hot place.
> 
> I can chicken and chicken broth. It keeps for years. I keep a good stock of jars and lids. I am always buying lids. I also have some Tattler lids. I haven't used them, they are reusable and I have a case of regular and a case of wide mouth. Our house is all electric. We could get propane, but as you say, it will eventually run out. Could it get that bad? It has before. I am not a glom and doom person, but I think it wise to have back up in the form of supplies, food, water, tools and things that one might need if idiots took over the country and took us down the socialist road to ruin. We would need to find community, be part of community and help others in our community. No one can stand alone.
> 
> The feed store! Even during the Depression, my Daddy told me of being a small boy and his Momma sending him to the feed store for hen scratch, in a certain print fabric bag so she could finish sewing an article of clothing. Feed sack clothes and quilts.....
> 
> I chose to raise sheep for the reasons we are talking about. On good pasture, they are pretty self sustaining. Of course, I don't have good pasture, but I am working on it, LOL They are small, so don't eat a lot, lamb in 5 months and the lambs are ready for slaughter in 6 months to a year old.
> 
> Living on your son's property might be a good thing if the economy went to crap. You could take a portable building, finish it on the inside and have a nice, if small, home. Or build your own building. It might be a better choice than going into debt and y'all living miles apart.



My son has his own house on nearly 5 acres, about  6 miles from me.  I was referring to moving to the farm he bought a few years back.  Bought the property, then about 1 1/2 yrs later bought the house and maybe 2 acres that the guy wouldn't sell originally, but who didn't work and couldn't keep up the payments he had for it.  It was a situation where he sold the land and I guess planned to just stay in the house, but didn't work enough to even afford to keep it.  My son bought it to "put the farm back together".  The well is on the house side, water for the water troughs, and the drive into the farm is a right of way on the "house piece".  It just made sense to have both.  The house has been rented but the last ones didn't pay the rent for the last 2 months in there.  He had to do some work to fix stuff after the first ones moved out, then had it rented to someone who never moved in and after 6 months gave it up, had family issues I think with her mother, then this last renter just moved out.  He has to do some work but has someone I think that wants it so hopefully by the 1st of Oct., it will be rented again. 
It is about 15-18 miles south of where we do the majority of our cattle operation and that much further south for me for travel for work as most of my farms are north of where I am now.  Plus, it is more rent than I am paying now.  So, several reasons to not want to move there.   But that is a possibility of push comes to shove.....  It backs up to the town's current land where the landfill is, and there has been some interest in it for expansion of the landfill.  Could split off part of it for the town, keep some land and sell with the house for a small "farmette".  But who knows what will happen in the future.  It was a good investment as far as value of the land compared to assessment value.

Went to court again, lawsuit by the neighbor B@#@H , that was filed right after the board of supervisors approved the cell tower. Thrown out again.  New judge said they did not understand why Verizon was not included in the suit.  Also the lawyer said that as far as he can find out the "B" has not filed an appeal of the supervisors ruling, which they have to do in 30 days. So if it hasn't shown up in the records, and recorded as an appeal, then it gives us more credence because she is not trying to stop it.  Yes she can take us back to court, but has to have a different "line of reasoning" than what she has presented.  Her lawyer started interrupting the judge and he told them that he would not tolerate it.  She is determined that it will destroy her property value and the judge said there is no way to tell that now, and that if after the tower is built, and she puts the house on the market and it is determined that the tower has caused it to be a negative for the selling value, she could take it back to court then and if found in her favor, then there could be  some sort of settlement or they could actually make the case for the tower to be removed.  Of course, it would have to be determined that the tower caused the devaluation, not if say prices in general were lower due to a poor economy, recession or something like that.  But again, that would be another long expensive session with lawyer fees and all.  I say to go on and push Verizon to get it started since they did not get a temp injunction.  They can go after a permanent injunction....  but will have to present it from a different perspective.  The Board of supervisors have approved it, planning and zoning have approved it, and there is no time limit on it..... so deciding the best course of action.  If they did not file an appeal, then I think we have a good chance it will not get a temp or permanent injunction.  Hard to say about the valuation for selling.  The one P&Z person that voted against it was a real estate agent that felt it would be a detriment to the value of the properties.... losing the view factor....


----------



## Baymule

Mail a letter to her with no return address, with one word. MOVE. 

With the land your son owns, it might be a good place to set up a homestead for you. Or what about finding a piece of land closer to your son and setting up a home there? There are so many options, you don't have to do this before your surgery, although it would be nice. Maybe in your down time, you could take the time to really look around. Go to the courthouse and ask for a list of tax properties. They get auctioned off each month in most places and there are good bargains to be had.


----------



## Bruce

Or instead of the word move, give her the black spot. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Spot_(Treasure_Island)


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, she needs something..... in fact she is gone again, her husband is home by himself.  I don't understand him staying with her, except that being so totally dominated by her is the lesser of 2 evils????  Nope, being by myself is definitely the better of a situation that I am treated with so little respect.  Can not imagine being so "hen pecked" ... I got out of a bad marriage and can not imagine being back in one where someone else is that dominant.  I would like some company/companionship  some times, but being alone and fairly content, and liking my own company most of the time, is definitely better than being with someone I am not happy being around. 
Oh well, his/their life.  Wish she would just put it on the market and go back to Mass where some of her family is....

Got all the hay that was mowed, raked.  About 20 + acres of it I guess. 10 acres of 2nd cutting for the friend that had back surgery, 10 acres of our orchard grass.  Took about 4 + hours as I was putting 2 and 3 windrows together since it was pretty light. He will have some help tomorrow so they ought to get it all sq baled.   Son was going to mow more this evening but got tied up doing some other stuff, got the tractor moved, and says he might go get it mowed in the morning.  Would like to get this other place done, we do it on shares, and would be nice to be done there for the year. 

Weather has been really nice.  Seems like we often get this in advance of a hurricane event.  Looks like it is going to be pretty severe when it comes ashore, and some models have it turning north and then we might get some residual rain wed or thurs..  I just hope for everyone's sake that it is not too damaging. 

Tired from all that nice sunny outside time on the tractor so I am going to hit the sack.


----------



## Baymule

It's about time you got some nice weather to get the hay in.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I don't understand him staying with her, except that being so totally dominated by her is the lesser of 2 evils????


Maybe he's figured out divorce is too expensive.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like that divorce would be a "crawl away with the shirt on your back" one.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I think it is a combination of things that they stay together.  He is a nice guy to talk to, and has always been.  She is just such a witch.  

Sun again today, mid 70's already and heading for mid-upper 80's .  Dropped chance of precip to 10%  right through wed now.  I sure hope he cuts that other place and even a couple of others that we could maybe get done.  But if we do get some rain towards the end of the week, some of the cooler season grasses will grow and there will be more to cut if we wait.  But I sure would like to get down with it before we get into cold weather.  
Just realized we might only cut that one more field because the corn is about ready to chop and we need to get that done and bagged.  Don't want it to get too dry or it won't ferment right.  Got to get the bagger, get it set up etc.  Takes about a day to get everything ready so they can just go to chopping. Need to get the one tractor back here too so it can run the bagger, it is one we use when haying.  Really need to get that done before he leaves to go to Miss for the regional "Roadeo"  competition.  He leaves sunday the 15th of sept. 

Going out to move the one portable coop here at the house with my purebred birds in and then fill buckets to go fill waterers at the meat birds.  The younger/smaller group is starting to really eat now.  Takes them about 2 weeks to get "oriented" .  They were mostly out in the undergrowth yesterday evening scratching around when I went up to lock them up for the night. One is still scrawny looking, but several are starting to grow and look good.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, don't believe the weatherman.   LUCKILY, we were not in the corridor of the sudden "50% chance of a thundershower" at 4 p.m.   It did get dark, and you could hear some thunder int the west and north and see the clouds, but it skirted us.  We were baling hay and got about 4 wagon loads which is in the neighborhood of 400 bales from the 2 fields.  I went around and picked up the ones that got "kicked off the wagon" like when the baler is going around a corner and the baler kicks one out at that moment.  Picked up about 10-12 all together, he put most on the one wagon that was not quite full, and I took 4 to the barn where I have the nurse cows.  One had some weeds in it, 2 had 1 good string and 1 falling off string.  He was baling a little bit faster than normal to get it up.  Then we got the 4 wagons in the barn in case it did rain.  Still a little thunder to the north and west, but looking at the radar it is going to stay above us.

It did get hotter and more humid today.  He had help for about 2 hours, not the guy who I thought, but another guy who a friend suggested.  Kid obviously doesn't want to work.... didn't even bring any water, kept saying how hot it was, then his back hurt....If I could stand on the wagon with this unstable ankle, I could have done twice what he did.  So he called his girlfriend to bring him some gatorade as he was dying, and then decided that his back hurts too much.  My son said he can bale some, stop, go back and stack it and then bale more, faster than this kid could stack it as the baler was kicking them off. He's like 25 maybe, big, husky kid, not overly fat.... but obviously not into "physical work". 

Had a flat on the wagon as he got to the field, had a 2nd wagon there so called me to bring the jack and a spare and the elec lugwrench and all.  I did, we changed it, and I wondered how much help this guy was going to be, because as Michael took the big heavy floor jack off the truck, this kid got off the wagon and came over.  I took the spare off the truck and rolled it over to the wagon.  When michael jacked the wagon up and got the flat off, he told this guy to jack up the wagon a little so that he could get the "not flat" tire on the spindle and he used his foot to pump the handle on the jack one time.... I mean really???  I just sorta looked at him because most people would bend down a little and use their hand/arm to pump it once.... I had 2 full and one mostly full, bottles of water that were cool but not cold and I gave them to them. But obviously that didn't do it.  I went and got more water, and ice and some sodas and tea and put it all in the cooler so that they would have more to drink when they finished the first field.  By the time I got back after hauling the water to the meat birds and all, Michael had just finished the first field and I went to the other field to meet him and he was by himself.... told me about it and said he could do it faster and would just as soon do it himself in that case.  So he took some of the water and a pepsi into the tractor, and went to baling.
The thing of it is, the windrows were light, and it wasn't like the bales were coming off like bullets, there was a little bit of time between bales.  He//, there were times when the bales would be kicked off so fast one person couldn't keep up.... we used to have 2 on the wagons when we were in heavier first cutting....

Oh well, it's done, in the barn on the wagons.  He did not cut that other field, I hope he does it tomorrow as it is still looking dry until wed, with only a 10% chance then and about a 30% thurs afternoon....

Got up to 93* today, after a nice night down to 61*.  

Gotta get up and go test in the morning so going to go to bed in a few minutes.  Not a terribly early farm, will leave here by 4 a.m. they start at 5a.m..  No set up as they have weigh jars and all so really a pretty easy morning.


----------



## Baymule

You got the hay in the barn! That young man wasn't worth a bucket of warm spit.....he might have done better at video games.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thought ya would get a kick from this.....

 .........I've dealt with plenty of those kinds that thought they wanted to unload trucks....they wanted the money, but didn't want the work....throwing tires ain't for wussies....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I got up, went to test.  Came home, did the meat birds and came to the house.  Michael was going to finish cutting that other place.  He said he did get part of it cut yesterday before he started baling.  Will finish cutting it today.  Then is going to unload a couple of the wagons onto the flat bed trailer to deliver to a couple of the hay customers. We are not going to take on any outside hay customers as we will be lucky to have enough for our regular ones.  There are alot of weeds in some of these fields.  What we call sand briers, or horse nettle.  It looks like prickly spined plants with yellow cherry tomatoes.  It is in the nightshade family.  Invaded the hay fields this year. animals don't eat it, and customers don't want it obviously.  So our yields are smaller and he will pick through the hay as he loads it to try to not take much/any of the "weedier stuff". 

Aggravation. 

@CntryBoy777 , yes I got a chuckle from that picture.  That is more than that young guy did yesterday.  Honestly, I was a little surprised that he didn't come over and offer to get the spare off the truck for me.  I mean really,  just common courtesy???  I guess I am too accustomed to polite guys who have a little respect for a female.  And with the limp/uneven walking it is a little obvious that I am not exactly 100 %.  It just surprised me that he just stood and watched me do it.  Then to pump the handle to the jack with his foot, one downward push.....
I don't know.....

The farm had part of that storm that stayed north of us yesterday.  Got between .7 and 2 inches between the 2 different  houses of the son and father.  Said it POURED at about dark.... so the lightning and thunder I saw/heard when I was getting the birds in.  They are partway through chopping so hope they don't get any more for a couple of days to get some serious work done tomorrow.  They get a guy come in to do some of it custom.... get the big silo filled in one day and a bag done.  Then the farmer can work on refilling the silo as the silage settles and do some late planted corn to put in the smaller silo.  He says it can take them 4-5 days to fill the big silo and then still have to refill to top it off and it is very time consuming.  Glad we got it done today before they start to change feeds.  Another farm cancelled Sat because they had just changed to new silage and the cows need to adjust and usually drop production until they used to it.

Forecast shows sun and 0% chance of precip.  Reality is cloudy,  just plain overcast.  Not a sunbeam or blue sky in sight.   Sure not hay drying weather.

Looks like Hurricane Dorian has gotten ugly, a cat  5 ????  No matter whether it comes ashore or not, Fl is going to feel the winds and rain and storm surges from it.  Thoughts to all in the general area.  All according to what it does, we could see some wind and rain.... I know  @Mini Horses will feel it on the coast.  Sure hope that @Southern by choice  and @Goat Whisperer and @OneFineAcre  don't get too much wet out of it.

Time to eat some lunch.... tuna fish is sounding good.  Don't have any tomatoes, gotta go rob son's neighbors garden again, he told him that they are going to waste.....
Got to go get some peaches from the friend again.  Her mom wound up in the hospital in Ga and she is down there and said to come get what I can use as she will not be getting to anything in the garden any time soon. They have one more late ripening tree that I may as well go pick as the husband won't be doing anything with them and her freezer is full and canning is not his forte'.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Back before my 1st attack, I oversaw an unloading crew for a major tire brand....and ran the portion of the work on the dock.....shipping containers and regular 53' trls, full of tires of all sizes to be loaded and unloaded.....it is pretty hard labor to physically do it....just like tossing bales.....it gets up to 150° inside the steel boxed containers....but, ya can make some really decent $$ doing it if ya can.....the oldest daughter just graduated high school....and there was a boy in her class that seemed to be a decent kid....lived with his mom in an apartment....and was looking for a job, thought I'd have nothing to lose....so, I hired him and tried to "prep" him as to what to expect....and I knew that I would help him thru the intial "shock", and keep his $$ up for encouragement....well, he didn't listen to me and had to wear his denim "baggie a**ed" shorts to work in....and ignored the direction on using corn starch or powder where skin touches skin.....and by the 2nd dAy be was so "gaulded" and chaffed he had to not come to work.....plus his hands were blistered and sore.....never saw him again.........I've seen many come and go.....I saw a major change in "what is out there" when Joyce was asst mgr at fast food places.....that is when there was a "stupid explosion".....and ya wonder, with some, how in the World are they gonna "chew" such a large piece of "reality".....much less "swallow" it.....


----------



## Mini Horses

once needed someone to help me up some new fence.   Co-worker had a son, fit the bill but -- she advised he could be "bull-headed" &  a typical teen. I said send him on...remember I train young stallions!   (I was raising horses).   Well, he came, worked well and then hit a plateau where I gave him some very direct "verbal encouragement" and some physical lessons in working, not watching.   Yep, some butt kicking!  

All in all -- got the job done.   He told his mom that I was demanding but, fair and I worked hard along side.     I took that as a compliment.   Co-worker was thrilled and said he was also doing better for her at home after working for me.  

Some need a clear & firm direction.


----------



## Mike CHS

That's how we handle the boys that work for us.  I tell them that I won't ask you to do anything that I won't do plus we work beside them which helps.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I did the same with the young men that worked for me. I didn't have to encourage them to work because they were hard workers.  But I stayed out there and worked with them.  These guys were body builders and football players and said they'd never gotten as sore as they would when they worked for me, lol.  I told 'em there's no better workout than farm work!


----------



## farmerjan

My son will work right alongside anyone he has working for/with him.  Won't let them out on their own until they have been helping for awhile and he can trust them to do what he wants and they know exactly what he wants.  I used to go out and help check/repair fences all the time until it got so hard to walk the uneven ground with this ankle. Some of the kids had trouble keeping up with me.   Problem is most just don't want to do more than an hour or two and then they are tired or hot or thirsty or something.  Found out this afternoon this guy was 31, and no more inclined to do any kind of physical work than he had to.  What did he think, he was going to be driving the tractor?????

Took the tractor and rake up to the place and raked the hay that was down.  About 5 acres +/-.  It is very thin, put 3 rows together most places.  Won't make 50 sq bales I don't think.  He hasn't mowed any more than that section, there is about another 10 acres to do, but with the weather looking to hold until only Thursday, probably won't mow anymore.   This hay is for the people who own the property, we got first cutting and they get 2nd in sq bales until their barn is full.  About 200 or so for their horses.  But they don't want to do anything like fertilizer for the 2nd cutting.  It is full of weeds, and we are not going to do any spraying.  It is out of the way and I really wish he never agreed to take this place.  ALOT OF ROCK in the back 2 sections too.  
He did not get the hay loaded on the flat bed trailer off the wagons, and has been working on a wagon that has been "put off"  so that it can be used.  We had to put new support beams underneath, and he and I lifted it with the tractor and skid loader and got the bed (with pipe sides on it)  put back up on it yesterday.  He was trying to get it centered right and all the u-bolts and such done so it can go to the field again.  There always seems to be something else that needs to be done and this has been put off for 2 years.  It was in a place that wasn't in the way, but now the owners are going to do some work on this barn so it was past time to get it back together.     Love him, but he puts stuff off.  Got too much to do and since he got hurt, he does not move as fast or have the stamina to work the hours he used to.  I also put things off, but as I get older, find that I want things done, and done right more than just "rigged".   I'd like to cut back some more.  With cattle prices the way they are, I am thinking that we really ought to cut numbers some.  

In another year or so, the cattle markets ought to be a little more predictable/stablized I think.  There is an investigation into the price fixing etc and so on that was instituted by Sonny Perdue of USDA  on Wed., so maybe there will be a little better handle on some of this "unfair taking advantage of the farmer"  BS.  With the farms that are selling out, and the farmers that are getting older and going out , I think that in about 3-5 years there will be an upsurge in some prices and lower numbers again like we saw in the 2012-2014 years;   and I would like to have a group of bred heifers or young cows coming along, and be able to sell off about half of what we have and cut back some more.  If the prices were to improve a bit, then some land could be paid off and things could be better.  We'll see.  I am watching very closely the trends, and I am going to push things if there looks to be an upswing in cow/calf/pairs/breds pricing.  

Got some clouds again, about 20 big fat drops of rain here and the clouds moved on.  They said there was a possibility.  Didn't get as threatening like yesterday.  Nothing for Tues or Wed by the looks of it and then whatever this horrible B@#%H of a hurricane, DORIAN decides to do, we might see some clouds, showers or something.  

I  have to go to my farm up near Winchester to test Wed morn @2 a.m. so will leave about 5 p.m. tomorrow, Tues., to go up and stay over.  Am going to do the other little 20 cow herd after I do the big one like usual.  The 20 cow herd is talking about selling out, possibly this fall, so it might be the last test.  Won't know til I go there Wed.  Can't blame her, she turned 76 I think in July..... sells milk/cow shares...and sells the rest to a small cheese making company... does exceptionally well.  I thought she was about 66-68.... but we all are getting older,  and tired of working so hard for no money and why do it except for our own pleasure... Then Thursday will do the 250 + cow herd that milks in the double 6 parlor that takes so long. Had them scheduled, I got a 24 hour thing that I think was the heat, then they cancelled due to chopping corn, then they were putting alfalfa silage in the silo and had changed the cows feed.  So really want to get them caught up this week.  Supposed to be cooler.  Afternoon test so at least I will get Thurs morn to catch up a bit. 

Got another that called for next week already, they have skipped 2 months.... 230 cows.  This will be a better month for money than last month anyway.


----------



## farmerjan

Hi everyone.  It is late Thursday night.  I did my trip to the Winchester area, tested the 200 cow registered Jersey herd, then went and tested the small 25 +/- jersey herd 15 min from them.  She quit shipping milk several years ago and does cow shares for milk, and has a small cheese maker buying the rest.  She turned 77 and has decided to give it up.  So this was probably my last time there.  Sad, but that is the way of things.

Did the 240 +/- cow herd this afternoon.  It is very tiring there as they have a double 6 parlor and it takes a fair amount of time to milk and test.  Even longer in the morning.  I was still a bit achey from the 2 farms the day before, so was very glad when we got done this evening.

It was cloudy all day today, with some light winds.  Compliments of what little of Hurricane Dorian, got across the Blue Ridge Mountains to here.  No rain, although it looked like it a few times, just clouds  mostly.  I am real glad that we didn't get any real effects from it. Have been watching some, and seems like Charleston has gotten some nasty water and wind, with the tides and such.   It should hit @Mini Horses  some, hoping that it goes back out to sea so she doesn't get too much. 

My son got the rest of that place cut where we are making it on shares, so tomorrow I will go rake.  He said it was alot thicker than the other stuff that I did , so may be going to single windrow it so that we don't have to tedd it out.  There is a very slight chance of any showers from the hurricane,  and back to sun and mid-upper 80's again.  No moisture for several more days.  I will be glad when this place is done.  Good thing I will be raking tomorrow, because I have another farm on Sat. afternoon and they start early so I have to leave here by 12:30 or so to be set up and ready to test/milk @ 2 p.m..  Only 70 +  cows, so not too bad.  Then will do the 550-600 cow herd on Monday afternoon, that he goes with me to help;  and a 250 cow herd on Tues aft/Wed morning.  They test 2 consecutive milkings.  They are close, about 8-10 miles away, or going back in the morning would really be a pain.    It is feast or famine.... got one other to set up for next week.  All the farmers are going  full bore getting the corn chopped and into the silos for winter feed/silage.  It has really started to dry out fast too, since we aren't getting any moisture and it was in the 90's again.  Don't know the status of our corn chopping... haven't actually talked to my son.  He texted about the hay raking today when I was going into the farm to test.  Sure hope they are going to get it chopped real soon so it makes some decent silage.

Got an update on my father.  He is actually doing some walking with the walker.  I take it that the right side is not co-operating real well, but it is still alot better than I think anyone expected with the severity of the stroke.  He is talking and doing pretty well in that respect.  He will be there for probably most of the originally proposed 60-90 days, but he needs to really get alot better/stronger in order to go back home and then I think that they will still have to have 24 hr help.  That's my brother's decision/problem.   He has been very busy with his charter fishing boat, which is really good for him since this is when he makes a majority of his money for the year. 

Going to call the doctors office @ Duke as per his suggestion to do so in Sept.;  and get the appointment for the replacement in Jan.,  and start the ball rolling for the pre-op appts and all.  Looks like I am going to be stuck here through at least the spring.  I am going to get serious about getting it more "user friendly" for the "after the surgery"  and using the knee scooter and all in the house. 

Starting to get some fall calves born.  The group of 14 bred heifers should start in 2-4 weeks.  They are all starting to look very "round" and pregnant.  There are 3 or 4 cows with new calves as they have just started.  All look good so far. 

Got a 5 gal bucket of peaches I have to get worked up in the next day or 2.  They are pretty ripe.  Mostly small but they are sweet.  See a couple of trees around with pears nearly breaking the branches.  Am going to stop and ask if they do anything with them as I love canned pears.  Like I have time.... still have bush hogging to do to finish up a couple of places....

Past time to go to bed.  Hope that effects of the hurricane are minimal for all those along the coastal areas.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Have been watching some, and seems like Charleston has gotten some nasty water and wind, with the tides and such. It should hit @Mini Horses some, hoping that it goes back out to sea so she doesn't get too much.



Exactly...happening.  Nothing extreme here but, 50 & 100 miles to coastlines it's bad.



farmerjan said:


> Am going to stop and ask if they do anything with them as I love canned pears. Like I have time.... still have bush hogging to do to finish up a couple of places....



So....do we "really" need to sleep???    It's so hard to see these things waste away, I know, I know.....sometimes I get home, unload and say "WHAT were you thinking??"


----------



## Baymule

Hay season will soon be done, you can get your surgery and have time to heal. That will be the hard part, thinking about all the stuff you want to do and can't . But that will pass and you will be healed and ready for whatever comes.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I too am looking forward to you getting the surgery and starting to heal again.  You work so hard and it becomes so much harder when the body hurts!  Yet for the moment, you have no choice.  I look forward to the time when you can retire and you can decide when you will work.  Won't that be wonderful?


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm glad to hear your dad is doing better.  While I know there is a "riff"  - I also know that you care and would worry while you were needing to settle in for this surgery.  It will all work out.  Have faith.  Now, if we could just get your son help with his continuing problems, all would be just fine!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ,  you are right about the "what am I thinking thing".....  and when there is a bumper year like this year it makes you worry that there won't be any next year.  Like last year when the peaches were "frozen out" early and the apple crop was small, and all the rain and wet.

Had a complete change of plans yesterday.  Son called in the morning and said the cows were down near the "lane" and that we needed to get them in and ship a load of calves.  I was barely up and coherent after the long afternoon Thurs.  So I said I would be up in awhile.  He got them to come down the lane which runs alongside the other pasture fence, across the driveway, and into the barnyard.  We sorted the calves out, got a load of 8 steers from this bunch, and 4 from the small group of odd weaned calves we had there, and I wound up taking the load of 12 to town.  He was going to go rake and do some work there at the barn.  So I got to town, unloaded,  he texted and said he would come in and watch the sale as soon as he got done raking.  I wound up eating some lunch there, he got there the sale started and I left in the other truck to come home and get some  stuff done.  He bought a cow/calf pair for $500.... decent looking cow....  that should tell you how prices were.  He also "no saled" 2 of the steers that would have brought barely $1.00 lb.  Sold the other 10 for about $.20/.30 less per pound than what we were hoping to get.  They brought in the 1.20 range and 4-6 weeks ago they were in the 1.40 + range for the comparable size.  Talk is that it is going to "soften" even more through the fall.  The only saving grace is that overall the steers weighed about 50 to 100 lbs more than he thought, so we made up a little in increased weight what they lost in price per lb.  I haven't seen the check yet.  Heifer calves in the 500 lb range were barely $1.00, and he left to come home before they sold more than a couple pens..... because in the meantime, he talked to the vet and he could come do the pregnancy checks on that group of cows after 4 p.m.  So, it was a very long afternoon.

So the end result was that we averaged about $700 per calf, at an average weight of 600 lbs., but there was an extra 2-3 months of grass/feed in them.  But if you figure it another way, we spent less than what one calf brought, and got a cow and calf pair.  So got 2, for the price of one calf, and MAYBE in the spring, this calf will bring a decent price.

The good thing is all cows that were checked were pregnant but 3.  The bad news is most were not near as far along as they should have been.  I expected them to mostly be in the 6-7 month range, with calving mostly in Nov.  Nope, most were only 4-5 so will be calving in Dec/Jan?????  Not my idea of fun, but at least they were mostly all pregnant.  This group of cows did not do as well as normal at this pasture, they seemed to struggle, and the calves seemed to grow a bit more slowly.  Maybe because they were late calving to start with.  The effects from the extreme wet in 2018, and the poor quality hay has had lasting effects. Supplementing with additional protein tubs will be something we will have to consider this year, yet another expense that the calf prices really cannot justify. And with all this I said, we are missing a couple of cows....

So after we got done with the pregnancy check and were moving cows around, my son said hey, there are some cows on the hill.  I had just said that I was missing a couple of cows from the list of who was supposed to be up there.  Sure enough, here are 4 cows, and 3 calves that were who knows where way up back, and 2 were real nice sized steer calves that should have gone to the sale with the others.  So these couple of cows will have to be preg checked and the calves will have to be dealt with.  Have a couple of cows that were late calving, in June/July that we have to band the calves and give shots too, so have about a dozen to work through.  The one saving grace, is these 2 steers are pretty nice, so at least they are found and can be sold, not missing/dead somewhere.   But this is one of the things that doing something last minute makes it not as efficient, as if I had had more time to "prepare" I would have been able to check cow numbers and see that we were missing some cows before we started.  

When you have animals, you have to realize that they cost money to take care of properly.  The more intense you manage, the better the return to a point.  With small animals, like the goats and sheep, there is a faster turnaround on the offspring, but there is more intense management like worming and foot trimming..... goats seem to me to be even more demanding than sheep with their copper needs and such.  But we have always had a decent return on the management of the cattle, within normal years.  The past couple have thrown a real monkey wrench in it.  Since the high prices in 2013-2014,  the prices have dropped and the weather has made it to where there is "no normal".   You cannot justify spending more on the cows than you can realistically expect in a return, for more than a year or two hoping that it will turn around.  Protein tubs cost money, and with depressed prices, you might not be able to justify the increased weight gains in the end result.  

On another note, we are still waiting on the guy to harvest the corn for silage.  He has had several breakdowns, and the corn is fast drying out.  It looks like it will be maybe Tuesday.  There is a possibility that we will be using another farmers' trucks, and if things do not get put together, this other farmer may be doing it all for us.  Which will be more out of our pocket because then we will be keeping all the corn for silage, not working out the "partnership" in which we would have had very little output in actual money.   It just seems like there is one thing after another.  There have been several accidents this year with farmers and trucks.... 2 different ones have turned over their trucks hauling silage on steep hills.  No one seriously hurt, but the loss of the truck bodies, and that has left them short so more time involved in getting each field done.  If the chopper has to wait on a truck to get to it to continue chopping, you are paying for the time he sits idle.... you pay for the truck and driver and the person working the bagger at the place the silage is being unloaded, of where it is being blown up into a silo.  It is like a dance, and all the partners have to be in sync or you get a traffic jam....that costs money out of pocket you cannot recover. 

For what little we plant, 14 acres this year, it doesn't pay to have all your own equipment for the chopping process that we will only use for a week or two at most.  We wouldn't have put the corn in if  the one farmer hadn't asked us because he was needing more corn ground for silage and a partnership was beneficial to us both.  We would have put in grain sorghum again and made it into silage like last year. The timing is a little better/more forgiving in getting it harvested. 

Well, I have got to go out and haul water to the meat chickens, then get the milk testing meters and stuff loaded on the truck, so I can go to work.  Going to be a long day again, although this is a small 70 cow farm... just because it is an hour away, I have to set up and then take down the meters after milking and the wash system gets done.  I will be gone for about 7 hours total.... and I hate having to be inside when it is so nice out and a bit cooler so very comfortable.   Oh well, it could be 90 again and muggy and hot....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, it is a wonder you don't go crazy from all you have to do, and with so many factors outside of your control!  I wish there were some way we could help.  All we can do is sympathize and pray (some of us, anyway)!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I just finished reading an article on Successful Farmer about buying call options (see https://www.agriculture.com/markets/analysis/buying-a-call-option-makes-ense-analyst-says ).  Regarding futures and futures options, I know just enough to be dangerous (but I am also smart enough not to dabble in that just yet), but I know you are a smart lady and if you didn't know that much about them (you probably already do), then you could easily learn.  I mention that because you mentioned this:



farmerjan said:


> He also "no saled" 2 of the steers that would have brought barely $1.00 lb. Sold the other 10 for about $.20/.30 less per pound than what we were hoping to get. They brought in the 1.20 range and 4-6 weeks ago they were in the 1.40 + range for the comparable size. Talk is that it is going to "soften" even more through the fall.



Had you bought a put option, then as the price of cattle fell, the put option would have risen in value, compensating for the lower prices that you received.  Had you bough the put option and cattle prices rose, then you would have lost at most the cost of the put, but you would have benefited from the rising cattle prices.  Optional, had you sold a call option on cattle, you would have made a fixed amount of money on the sale of the option if cattle prices had fallen, but you would have lost money if cattle prices rose.

All of the above is predicated on the assumption that cattle prices move more or less in the same direction across the country AND that the call and put options represent about the same amount of cattle that you plan on selling.  If either of these assumptions are incorrect, then this strategy might not work.

I mention all of this because I really hate to see you and your son work so hard and be at the mercy of factors beyond your control, such as the price of cattle.  If you can harness the powers of the futures and options markets to help your income be more stable, then I would hope that would make for a (slightly more) restful night's sleep.

If you like, I can go off and do some research on this.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> got a cow and calf pair. So got 2, for the price of one calf, and MAYBE in the spring, this calf will bring a decent price.


Sounds like a good deal, 2 for the price of 1.  this calf will do good for you.


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie .  I do not understand the whole thing with futures and options.  It has been explained to me a couple of times, once by a cattleman that really was trying to make it make sense, and I just don't get it. Plus we don't have a set number of cattle to sell at any one time, nor do we have the numbers that I seem to understand that is necessary to make it work.  There is alot of talk that there should not be "trading of live cattle"  on the markets at all.  It turns out that the only ones that actually ever seem to make any money on it are the traders, not the actual farmers.  And there is something to do with the "actually taking possession" of the cattle too.  Honestly, it is just something that I can not seem to get my head around, no matter who has tried to explain it to me.  Must be some kind of defective gene in my brain.  I say that a bit tongue in cheek, but actually really do think there is just something that I am lacking to be able to understand it.  I have also been told that it doesn't work for the cow/calf operator.... just for those that do backgrounding or those that put cattle on feed.  I don't know.   Maybe I will try to figure it out again when I am sitting with my ankle "up in the air" inbetween therapy sessions!!!!!  Don't think that it would be a workable option for only a couple of calves here and there.  

None of this would be such a big deal if it wasn't for the whole Tyson plant fire, and the actual "raping" of the farmer and the public in their selfish interest in making a fortune by manipulating the prices on both ends.  
Prices here are about .20 to .30 lower than in the midwest.  It is in part due to the transportation costs of moving cattle from this area to other areas where they are backgrounded or fed out.  Used to be more options, but consolidation has hurt that, and that is in part due to the "big 4"  buying out and acquiring so many of the smaller places.  Again, it goes to controlling the markets just like the poultry and hog markets have gotten.

If it was only me that was too dense to get it and do all the market options, then maybe I would say okay, I am just too thick to get it.  But there are alot of farmers that deal in bigger numbers of cattle here,  and a couple of the guys are pretty savvy, and they don't do it as I have asked in the past.   And there are several that only run 25-50 cows too.  Trying to figure this out.  It seems that they say the best way to try to make a bit more per head is for us to get together and market as a co-operative type thing with following a certain protocol with vaccinations, and requirements, and then co-mingling our cattle with others of the same size/age/weight..... We are members of our newly formed county cattle assoc., and some of the guys on this are pretty darn smart.  One markets alot of registered cattle, and he for one said that he does not do any "trading of cattle futures" and he is a sight smarter than me on things like that. 

So maybe that is something for you to do @Senile_Texas_Aggie ..... become my teacher on trading cattle on the electronic market...... Hey, if you could make it understandable to me you would deserve a medal.....

Saw the check and after commissions and all were paid out of they  check, they netted about $630 a head.... I think.  Still , one "steer" bought a cow/calf pair.... so we ought to come up okay on that I hope. It is a heifer calf so won't be worth as much as a steer, but if it grows  okay, then we will be okay. 

Tested the 70 cow herd this afternoon.  The guy milking there may be leaving.... he has been there for a couple of years, but wants his own place again.  This was supposed to be a short term deal til he found a farm he wanted so he could have his registered cows.  He has owned his own dairy before then sold out and went south to where his son lived and farmed there but likes it up here better so came back about 3 years ago.  I don't think his wife liked it in Tenn, not sure what part... but she is not the type to be able to get along with "slower more laid back farm type people".  She is a nurse and likes to be in a metropolitan type area.  Here there is both in close proximity so it works for her.  Don't know what this will mean down the road as this is where I get the meat birds..... Oh well, we'll see. 

Past time to go to bed .... it was a gorgeous day today and supposed to be a carbon copy for the next day or 2.... WORKS
FOR ME !!!! Love the little bit cooler, clean, crisp, not so humid sticky, weather.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Love the little bit cooler, clean, crisp, not so humid sticky, weather



Me, too!      It's lovely to wake  to slightly crisp, warm up to comfortable, go down slowly at night.     I am not a COLD weather person.    Fortunately, here in VA we are pretty mellow weather wise.  You get more snow, thankfully I don't.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we have had a busy couple of days.  Tested the 500 cow herd Monday afternoon and it went pretty smooth. Son came to help after he got off work so got there right at 4:30 when they start.  I had gone early and got all the samplers set up on the line.  Got home about 10:30 that night.  
I had taken some hoses up to the barn so they could run water over to the bagger if the corn was too dry.  They did get it done on Tuesday and there was a lower section in the field that the corn was a little greener, so it all mixed in pretty well and didn't need the water to offset,  so that is very good.  It is a 150 ft  bag, so after tying the end and the fold over on the other end so it will seal so it can ensile, it is about 120 ft long FULL of corn silage.  The farmer that we were doing the partnership thing with did finally do the chopping, he had some more problems with the combine, but they got it done.  Son is figuring that he will owe us some money, due to the amount of silage they got,  which will pay for the 2 trucks that were hauling our silage and renting the bagger and the cost of the bag, and the cost to chop. Bag cost alone is like $400 and you can't save or reuse them.  Such a waste of the plastic, but there aren't any other options except building a bunker silo or an upright and you don't do that on rented farms. So basically what we did, is he planted the corn, we paid for the seed, we paid for all the fertilizer.  Then we paid him for the chopping, we paid for our own hauling and the bag and bagger.  We then "sold him" all the corn silage that he hauled to his farm.  We figure he will owe us some money since he got quite a bit of silage and it was pretty decent stuff.  Don't know if they kept any to get it tested to see what the relative feed value is. Corn silage is valued at $50 /ton here, so if he got 140 ton that is about 7,000.  It cost us $250. for the truck my son drove (50/hr 5 hrs) and $375(75/hr for 5 hrs for the other guy with his truck).  Then I think they get $150 or $200/hr for the chopper, so say 1,000;  bagger rent and the bag was about 1,500.  Cost of the corn seed was about 1,000 I think. Yes seed corn is like 250/50 lb bag....  So I am thinking that he may owe us about 2500....   It turned out well after all the agnst..... They got about 140 tons and we got about 120....they figure about 1 ton per foot of bag as it is a 9 ft diameter bag.  Think I have my math right.... hmmmm have to check with him again.  Anyway, the yield was good and it was in better shape than we thought.  Plus it is done.  

Good thing because we wound up getting one of those stray "pop up" showers on Wed aft.  Like it started to thunder, and then a lightning strike so close that cracked like it was in the yard, and then poured down and wind blew.  Lasted about a half hour but it came down during that time.  Looked at the radar, and there was a line all along the I-81 corridor, headed east and it  hit from above Harrisonburg to below Lexington  in a line and just went right over us.  About 3:30 pm, rain about 4-4:30  then gone by 5:30.   Got just shy of .6 inch here at the house but definitely less 5 miles up the hill at the chickens and the barn. So it is a very good thing that my son didn't cut any of the hay he was thinking about on Sunday as it would not have gotten baled. 

Instead we worked a few oddball cows that were at the barn through the chute.  Banded a couple of bull calves, gave black leg shots and moved 4 old cows with their calves to a pasture that hasn't had anything on it.  They will be leaving at the end of the season.  We had put some other younger cows there, but the fences are not very good up in the woods, and they kept getting out so just pulled them out and put them elsewhere.  These old cows will be unlikely to "try" the old fences way up in the woods where it is very steep to climb.  Did reinforce the fences in a couple more places, but they need to be torn down and new fence built.  You can only patch and fix so much then it just needs replacing. These fences have been there for probably 40-50 years.  Rented place and it isn't that great of a pasture but has been a good place to put a small number of cattle that need to be "away from"  other cattle as there are no other animals anywhere around the fences.  All woods surrounding it,  until this year they logged off the one place that adjoins it.  No bulls just across the fence to cause problems with animals getting out and such.  Has a pond and small creek for water and easy access to set up a portable pen to catch and move stuff out.  The cows will be content and the calves should stick pretty close to mommas so don't think we will have any more "roamers".  My son and the owner have discussed the fence situation and something will get done before next year.  He was very upset that we hadn't put cows in there this year, then heard all about the different ones being out and going up the road and all, so  guess he finally realized that we really were serious about the fences are just shot. 

Had to take the portable corral panels to another farm and get a cow out that has a swollen leg and looks like she night have some wire that got wrapped around it out at pasture.  Son pulled the bull out at the same time so we will have a "defined" time that these cows should be calving.  We try to get the bulls in and out in a 90 day time frame so the calves all come within a defined "calving window" but the last 2 years we just haven't gotten it done.  This group of cows are the ones that came up open and should have been calving now.  They should all be bred and will calve in the spring.  They "lost 6 months" but we didn't sell them because the prices were so low so decided to rebreed them.  Any that are not bred this time will get culled.  They are in good body condition, didn't have any calves on them so didn't get pulled down nutritionally, so have absolutely no reason to not all be pregnant.  They are also fairly young cows, so should be very fertile.  I am going to go look at her in a little bit when I go up there and haul more water and feed to the chickens. 

@Baymule , these meat birds weigh probably over 10 lbs at least now.  They are huge.  Sure hope they sell good at the chicken swap on the 21st of Sept... They have sure been eating alot lately.  Of the 20 I got this last time, have 15 that survived, and probably will take maybe half of them with the big ones to the swap.  If I get $5 each for the smaller ones I am ahead of it.  There will be another group about the 5-10th of Oct if there are any small ones left behind, when the next time the "chickens go out" at this farm.  Anything I get, and any I have left will get fed and then processed before my ankle surgery in January.  Tried to call yesterday but the one person I needed to talk to was off, so I said I would call back. They told me to call mid Sept.....

Tested another 240 cow herd Tues eve/wed morning.  They test 2 consecutive milkings. Long afternoon and morning.   Brought my semen tank home from this farm where it was, and will try to get the couple of cows bred to that Wagyu bull for the owners' son at the one place we rent.  Got a couple of other odd cows there that I will also breed AI to a beef bull and 2 jerseys that I will breed to jersey or guernsey.  They won't be due until June/July, so shouldn't conflict with any surgery/recovery I have.  There are about 4 heifers that are jersey/hol cross that are old enough to get bred and I may just go on and breed them too, and see about getting calves out of them and use them for nurse cows next year.  I can stagger their breedings so that they aren't all calving at once.... Since I am not going to sell them anytime soon, they may as well have calves next year and raise a couple extras themselves.  

Getting hotter and muggy.  Supposed to get some more pop up showers and then some more serious chance of rain on Friday.  Time to go haul water to the chickens, and look at that cow in the barn lot with the swollen leg.

Need to go see about a new pair of glasses.  My eyes didn't change at the last yearly eye exam, but these glasses are getting pretty worn and are going to come apart one day.  I need a second pair and then I can get these repaired and use one pair for good and one for "barn work".   At least no more farms to test this week unless someone calls me last minute.  Will have maybe 2 or 3 to do next week.  My son leaves Sunday with his co-worker, to head to Miss to the Regional DOT Roadeo.  They will have a day of practice on Tuesday.  He wants to take 2 days to go, see a little of the countryside on his way,  competition is Wed and Thurs, they leave Fri and will get home on Sat.  I will be at the chicken swap on Sat.  All I will have to do is check cows and maybe take some mineral/salt to a few pastures besides feeding and watering his and my chickens, and his sheep.   The heifers haven't started calving yet but should start soon.  Got some cows that will be calving now that they have started but they are experienced so don't anticipate any problems there.  If we get a little rain, then won't have to worry about any water;  it has gotten dry lately, but water troughs are holding up okay.  Only got one place I worry about, and it has been okay, the spring has been a little slow to refill, but not to where I have felt the need to haul any water to supplement.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wow such busy week for you! 



farmerjan said:


> Good thing because we wound up getting one of those stray "pop up" showers on Wed aft.


Yeah, good thing. 

There's a field that I drive by everyday...almost a month ago they(not sure who) cut and baled it. But now a month later the round bales are still sitting in the field not picked up. It had rained many times since then so I'd imagine the hay had to be all moldy inside.


----------



## farmerjan

Are round bales like 4 or 5 ft tall and wide? There will be some weathering on the outside, and if there is exceptionally wet weather, there will be a bit more rot.  But those are left/stored outside here all year.  We try to get them moved fairly soon after baling because running over the ground when the grass has regrown only hurts it and makes tracks.  Plus the grass under the bale can't grow.  Other than that, we store about 1000 outside in rows usually along the edges of the fields where we make them.  This way, they aren't in the way to make a later cutting and we are not driving all over the field on new growing grass.  There is a guy here who makes little round bales, like small square bales but they are actually miniature round bales.  Now those will get wet all the way through and mold. I think is was a short lived fad to make the small round ones. The big ones will get wet down about 4-8 inches and that will become black, inedible stuff that actually makes for great mulch hay. And we don't get too upset because it puts back organic matter into the soil in the fields where it is fed, and gives the cows a drier place to lay in the winter if there is snow and wet conditions on the ground.  But because they are rolled so tight, the water just never seeps further in and that is one of the reasons why they are stored outside.

We figure you lose about 2-4 square bales worth of the hay out of a 5x5 or 5x6 roll. Since there are about 20-25 small sq bales per roll, it is significant, but in the terms of not having storage space for 10,000 sq bales, and more importantly, not having the manpower to load and unload and then handle again to feed, that is not too big a price to pay.  If we had a farm that we wanted to call our "homeplace" it would be sensible to build a hay storage shed that we could stack 2-500 in at least and be able to store under cover the very best.  Then you could justify having the expense as you would be saving about 1,000 sq bale worth of hay on every 500 that were undercover.  We have so much trouble getting any help nowadays to make the square bales, that in just labor and help alone we save alot of money with making the big round bales. That is why the big round bales were "invented".  A farmer could do his whole hay crop by himself if necessary.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @RollingAcres is right -- you did have a busy week!

Thanks for explaining all about the hay and round bales versus square bales.  I live to watch YouTube videos of hay making.  It makes me think of you and your son baling hay.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> Are round bales like 4 or 5 ft tall and wide? There will be some weathering on the outside, and if there is exceptionally wet weather, there will be a bit more rot. But those are left/stored outside here all year.


Yes. Thank you for explanation. I kept wondering why they left the bales out in the weather.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> There is a guy here who makes little round bales, like small square bales but they are actually miniature round bales. Now those will get wet all the way through and mold. I think is was a short lived fad to make the small round ones.


I would guess that the small rounds were mostly for people with compact tractors that can't run a big baler. They could be good for people who don't need tons of hay and therefore the inside storage requirement is more affordable. Easier to move as well. Hobby farmers like me! But I've not seen any miniature rounds.


----------



## Mike CHS

We got some of the smaller round bales last year that are half the size and weight of the large bales. This year I'll just borrow my neighbors big John Deere tractor and go pick up the large round bales we already paid for since it's only a half mile away.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a note that I wanted to share with all that were sending their support.  My father is making an UNPRECEDENTED recovery from the stroke and the carotid surgery.  From no response on his right side, and things looking like he would be in a wheelchair with constant care, he went to rehab with some feeling coming back in his right side and his speech improving.  He had no short term memory of what had happened when they took him to the rehab but understood when they said he had a stroke due to the 98% blockage of the carotid artery on the one side.  He could say a few words, could use his left hand to feed himself somewhat and could stay upright if helped up, for a short period of time, and recognized my brothers.  He has now been in the rehab, for about a month, maybe 5 weeks.  He has pretty much regained his short term memory, and only has a loss of words occasionally....which, he// so do I at times or can't remember names....  he has nearly full use of his right side, is walking with a walker now and is doing an "obstacle course" at the end of the hallway near the nurses station which is 100 feet or more from his room and walks back several times a day.  He can manage the bathroom by himself they say so that is a big boon to anyones' dignity.  He is still weak, needing to build back up his strength, which anyone does after major surgery.  It is thought that he will pretty much regain to where he was before and maybe better since there is better blood flow.  
So I say THANK YOU to all who offered their good wishes and support.  My brother said he is getting back to being his usual ORNERY self.... HAHAHA.  That is good for all concerned up there.  I hope that he will be able to go back "to normal" and maybe be a little humbled by this and realize how much everyone does care and be a little more agreeable to all.  Regardless, I hope that he continues to have a good recovery and can soon go home to mom.  They have taken her to see him a couple of times, they say she recognizes him, and I hope for her sake that he continues to get better. It is still a difficult situation with her inability to do anything anymore, but maybe he will be able to see the situation more clearly as to what he can and cannot do.  My son will be going up as soon as they get some of the overnight accommodations straightened out.  My sister is up there and they still cannot stay at the house. She is with my brother for a couple of days,  that manages the Christmas tree farms at the one farmhouse that my brother has leased for the time being.  The brother that is the POA and all,  is on his fishing boat with charters and is in daily phone contact.  They said my father can answer and talk on the phone like normal and are now encouraging phone calls,  and mental stimulation,  so I am sure we will all be calling.  

Thank you all  again.


----------



## Mike CHS

That has to be a great surprise in the changes in him.


----------



## Baymule

That is GREAT news about your Dad. 

That he has made such a good recovery is making me smile.  Maybe his being so ornery is the spark needed to make him so determined to do all his rehab and then some, so he can go home. I know you and your siblings are heaving a sigh of relief. I am really glad that he is doing so good. 

10 pound chickens! Haha, I let mine get big. I wind up with 6 and 7 pound carcasses. For my DD and her family, I package a half of breast and that makes them a meal. If you sell them at the chicken meet for $5, someone is getting a darn good deal.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> I would guess that the small rounds were mostly for people with compact tractors that can't run a big baler. They could be good for people who don't need tons of hay and therefore the inside storage requirement is more affordable. Easier to move as well. Hobby farmers like me! But I've not seen any miniature rounds.


 The small rounds I am talking about were in the 50-75 lb range.... really just like small square bales but round.  Someone told me some baler company had a bright idea about being able to "stack them" in a barn easier than the square bales, but I just don't see it.  PITA to try to carry out to feed and you can't feed a "section or a leaf" like you do with a normal small square bale.   Even the bigger of the "small sq bales " that run about 100 lbs are more practical than the small round bales. 

As for the big round bales, anyone operating a tractor can make them less heavy.  Our big baler makes 5 ft wide by 5 to 6 ft "tall".  The round baler that we have that net wraps uses 52 inch net wrap with an overlap on the outside edge;  meaning the bale is 4 ft wide and it is about 5 ft tall.  The width is the part that is "round",  the height is the side that is "flat" or the end of the bale.  We make ours as big as we can, because it is less trips to move them off the field, less trips to feed, all because they have more hay in each of them.
  We have a friend that makes his 4x4 ;  4 ft wide and he only goes to 4 ft high.  He has a smaller tractor and loader and it makes it easier to move them.  He also has the place to store them in a shed so there is not much waste.  He also only makes about 10 acres a year, 2 cuttings most times.  That is alot of hay to move and store, but it works for him.  
I have never seen a round baler less than 4 ft wide, but maybe there are some. 

There is a guy who makes the BIG square bales.  They are 4x4x6 (or maybe 4x4x8?). Some are 3x3x6 I think too; all according to the brand. Can  weigh over 1000 lbs.  He can move them with his skid loader, but they are a load.  They have to be stored under cover as the rain/weather will soak into them.  The rounded part of a round bale acts like a shield of sorts, the rain doesn't have any "cut edges" to get into.  A square bale has more "cut edges" and the rain just finds its' way in and they will get ruined if exposed to rain.  At least rain directly on top.... I have seen many stored in sheds with just a roof, and the outsides get a little weathered, but they aren't too bad unless the rain has blown in and really soaked them.  It is like a round bale the rain "rolls off" the rounded part and in a square bale it just sits and soaks in.  I am sure there is a better way to describe it, but for the life of me, I can't come up with the right words.  The tightness of the round bales also determines the weight and the ability to shed the water.


----------



## Baymule

You did just fine with the right words and gave a darn good description of how round bales work.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , I may be a little off in the weight guessing, I am going to take a scale with me to see because they sure are heavy to pick up.  Maybe I just don't do a good job of guessing weight since I pick up buckets of feed and such.  
The big ones will not be getting sold for $5, I was thinking the larger of the smaller (last group I got) 15 that I would sell for that.  But now I am going to weigh them too just to get an idea.  They are eating alot better, but the past few days we got back into a heat wave and they are all feeling it. It hit 96 here the last 2 days, set a few records....The birds were all spread out in the underbrush with their wings out away from their sides this afternoon when I went up to refill waterers and feeders and they hadn't eaten half their feed due to the heat.  We were selling cull roosters for $10 each , and these certainly have alot more meat on them.  I am planning on asking $15 each for the big ones.  Maybe $10 for the smaller ones and can always drop it.  I might just take them all and see if I can sell them all.  I am thinking that if the guy does leave the farm where I get them, I will just get in contact with the owner and tell him to just text me when the birds go out and I will be able to go get them just like now. He knows that I go get the "left behinds".   Since they have to dispose of any left behind, I actually am saving them a little work.  I normally don't take the cripples, there are a few on occasion, but if I have to I will them just dispose of them myself.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mike CHS ; yes, I am very shocked that he has come back so well already.  I think my brother is totally in awe of the recovery as you read his texts, it is almost comical that he is talking about stuff father is doing.  I  think everyone was hoping / expecting for some limited movement and some coherent speech,  being patient for him to be able to find the words.  My brothers last text was that he has tried to impress on my father that the insurance allows for him to be there for 90 days and he HAS to stay as long as allowed so he gets back as much strength and movement as possible.  I honestly think that they will be able to get him into a little better shape than he was in because they are making him "work" and exercise in ways that he didn't at home.  Shoot, I don't do all that I could with it hurting all the time.  I just found out that I can qualify for something called silver sneakers.... through medicare and my supplement, and that I can go to the hospital exercise/rehab facility and work with a "personal trainer" there to try to get more mobile.  I have to be referred by a dr. so that is my next step.  The dr  for the ankle @ Duke, said that there wasn't alot that I could do prior to the replacement  surgery in part because I would not be able to do any weight bearing with the fusion of the two bones in the heel part of the foot/ankle.  I did specifically ask if there was anything I should/could do,  like they have people with knee replacements do to strengthen the muscles which they say really helps the rehab. Still, since it is a one time fee of maybe $80 and  60 days of unlimited time with the "trainer" , plus unlimited use of the facility after, seems like a good way to go.  It is about 35 min to the hospital complex and  I think it will be time well spent.  Just have to do a little more figuring of my time and leave extra early for some farms to test and go there first.  Since I am not testing as much, and we are getting into the "wind down" time of hay, I ought to be able to make it work.  The more mobile, and the more ways I find to "work these joints that hurt" the better off I am going to be.


----------



## Baymule

You got a sweet deal going with the clean outs. The rest of us have to buy baby chicks, raise them, feed them---a LOT! You just go get the rejects, finish them up a little and off to FREEZER CAMP or sell them. I am officially jealous.  Definitely talk to the owner, you sure don't want to miss that opportunity!


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ; Yes it is a good deal.  I like that I don't have to do the baby chick/brooder/heat thing. Or buy them for $3-4 each as day olds.  Except in the winter, they cannot take the cold because they are always in a "climate controlled" house, so they cannot take the shock of going from the commercial house to even an outside small house with pen that is closed in with plastic, with no heat in the winter time.  I will not be able to get any this winter anyway.  Can't take care of them, and sure can't expect my son to try to deal with them, needing heat, and all when he will have everything else to do.  But I will talk to the owner if this milker leaves, and try to keep my connection going.  At least to get whatever left behinds there are in mid-Oct.....


----------



## Bruce

Great news on your Dad!


----------



## RollingAcres

Wow that's really great news about your dad!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear about your Dad's improvement!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

This is WONDERFUL NEWS about your dad!  This has to be a tremendous load off everyone's mind.  I hope he continues to make a complete recovery.

It's also wonderful news about the rehab you may be able to receive!  I makes me sad to know you are in such pain, with all of your joints bothering you.  And it's not like you can quit just yet, although I am hoping you will be able to retire soon.  Maybe things are looking up!  I hope this is appropriate for you:





Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

So glad to hear about your Dad!!   Here are a couple of balers/cutters/rakes for the hobby farmer...
https://tractortoolsdirect.com/product-category/hay-making/hay-baling-package-deals/

or just the balers:
https://tractortoolsdirect.com/product-category/hay-making/hay-balers/


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan,
> 
> This is WONDERFUL NEWS about your dad!  This has to be a tremendous load off everyone's mind.  I hope he continues to make a complete recovery.
> 
> It's also wonderful news about the rehab you may be able to receive!  I makes me sad to know you are in such pain, with all of your joints bothering you.  And it's not like you can quit just yet, although I am hoping you will be able to retire soon.  Maybe things are looking up!  I hope this is appropriate for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


I like that song.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I like that song.


X2  I like it too.  Remember it from my "younger days".....


----------



## farmerjan

HomeOnTheRange said:


> So glad to hear about your Dad!!   Here are a couple of balers/cutters/racks for the hobby farmer...
> https://tractortoolsdirect.com/product-category/hay-making/hay-baling-package-deals/
> 
> or just the balers:
> https://tractortoolsdirect.com/product-category/hay-making/hay-balers/



Thank you so much for the links.  Yes, those 'mini-round balers"  make bales that are exactly what I was seeing at this farm.  The thing is that maybe they would withstand a shower after baling, but with only being 26" inches or so, it will soak through pretty darn fast and the whole bale is lost.  And still don't like that for only 40-60 lbs, you cannot pull a leaf or two or a section or two off the end to feed out.   And there is  no way they can be stacked like a big round bale can.  In order to keep their shape, we will often stack a big RB on the flat side down,  and can stack another like that on the top of it, and then the third on the top with the rounded side "up so a tarp will not sit flat on the top.  When you stack them  in a 3-2-1 pyramid, with them sitting like they come out of the baler, they tend to flatten a bit and look like a squished flatter oval than a round bale.  By stacking the flat side down, they don't tend to flatten out of shape, just compress a little.

But again, Thanks for the links.  It seems that I saw this somewhere, and maybe you posted a link to this at one time?  The smaller rakes and such would be ideal for small tight fields to maneuver in.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Glad you folks liked the song.  I really liked it as well when it first came out!

@HomeOnTheRange,

Good to see you back on the forum!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Hi it's Sunday.  Another beautiful day weather wise.  We never got the predicted rain on Friday or Sat.  A couple of sprinkles was all.  It burned off the dew/fog this morning and we are looking to have sun all week.  That would be perfect to get alot of haying done.....BUT.....  my son is on his way this morning to the Regional DOT Roadeo in Buloxi Miss, with another guy.  They will drive partway of the nearly 900 miles today, and the rest tomorrow.  Plans are to do a little sightseeing I think too.  So, there will be no haymaking this week.  It is supposed to be hot again tomorrow, up into the mid 90's but then the rest of the week more normal like in the upper 70's and mid 80's.  Things are as set up for me to take care of everything as possible, cattle rotated to new grass and some hay put out in a couple of fields where we have the cattle that need to be pregnancy checked;  the ones that came down off the hill late that afternoon a week ago.  Don't want to turn them out with the others until we know their "standing", and the vet left 2 days after we did the others that friday afternoon,  for a week, and now my son is gone this week and I am not going to get them in and try to work them by myself.  It just goes alot easier with 2 or more people. 
So, I am going to get the lawn mowed here at the house and probably test maybe 2 farms, whom I haven't heard back from yet.  Then next  Saturday is the poultry swap that I plan to take all the meat birds to.  He has a few chickens that he wants me to take of his, so I will have to make sure I can tell which is which when I start feeding there tomorrow.  Going to make the rounds to check all the cattle at the different places too.  
Had some trouble with the automatic bale bed truck yesterday.  Fuel not going through the fuel filter and it getting all clogged up.  Seems that diesel fuel gets a type of algae in it and it gets like jelly soft globs in it.  Just one more thing.  He has been using an anti algae product due to the heat here, but will have to do something different.  Just one thing after another.  I had thought to maybe take that truck to the poultry swap, but would/could not trust it now.  Will have to figure out how to stack some stuff in the bed of my little truck to take them as those meat birds are big and take up alot of space.  Thinking of making a top for the whole back of the truck and just putting them in it and then just washing it out .  I have a bolted on toolbox on it, and it is too difficult for me to take off by myself.  So, something to study on and decide how I want to do it.  He offered to let me take his crew cab, but the clutch is so stiff that I have a hard time shifting it and just don't want the responsibility of it.  Hard to start, to get the clutch pushed in enough, the pain in my ankle makes it almost impossible,  can bypass that by putting it in neutral and jumping it with the starter solenoid under the hood, but that doesn't help the actual shifting.  It wouldn't be so bad but having to maneuver  there into a tight parking space and around alot of people, I am not comfortable with the ankle/clutch difficulty.  I can drive it around here with no problem, once he gets it started, if there is not alot of traffic, but it is still a very stiff clutch.  
Well, that should be taken care of after the ankle replacement.  

Well, everyone have a nice day.  Time to get something done. Going to do a bunch of laundry and hang it out since it is so nice and sunny, too.


----------



## Baymule

Truck troubles.


----------



## farmerjan

First, I want to say that I don't buy into this whole "climate change, we are causing the extreme heat with the fossil fuels", etc and so on.  I mean really what fossil fuels where the cave men burning in their "fred mobile" to cause the ice age to end and the dinosaurs to flourish and then the newer ice age to happen??????  That said, I don't deny that we might be contributing to it a little, but causing it no.  I remember about 25-30 years ago they were predicting an ice age was coming....

But I was looking at weather underground and saw some charts on record heat setting and all that and it has been recorded that we have had the warmest weather as a whole in the last 20 years or something like that and more records have been set in the last 10.  The Arctic ice is at the lowest "mass" ever recorded..... BUT the Antarctic ice is increasing.  This goes along with some observations that I have made and commented on a few times over the past several years that it seems that we have longer summers, and it lasts later in the year.  Spring comes later/if at all, and is VERY SHORT.  We seem to have a week of spring and then go right into summer. 
Like this year, it is much warmer LONGER than normal.  The prediction is that fall will "come " later and there is talk there will be a delay in the fall colors.  Last year they weren't that great due to all the wet and rain.  Fall stays warmer and lasts into Dec or later.  We had a wet, miserable winter, but it wasn't as cold as normal.  I have kept informal records for years, but we always had "cold weather" by Thanksgiving when I was younger.  It was cold enough during hunting season that you could hang the deer outside, and it would get chilled and not get too warm during the day.  Now it is a real crapshoot and seldom can you hang it outside for more than 24 hours because it isn't cold enough.  We often got dustings of snow in CT around Thanksgiving.  Now we have short sleeve weather often up near Christmas.  Yes, I am further south than I was as a kid , but I have  been here in Va since 1981, and I can see a slight trend for warmer later in the year. 

As I have gotten older, I do not want as much winter as I had when younger.  It is harder to get around and feed, and I just get plain old cold.  It takes so much time to prep for the long winters.  @Bruce  and some in the upper mid-west will tell you that.  You just deal with the cold, the frozen water, and all, but you spend more than half your life preparing for it.  I had the energy to do it when I was younger, not anymore.  I would prefer to not get all the wet cold rain we get.  I would prefer it gets down to the 20's at night, ground gets hard, and we get more snow than rain.  The snow is alot easier on the animals.  That 34* degree stuff, with wet cold soaking rain is not normal for this area of Va.. 20's to 40's with snow and firm/hard/frozen ground is more like it.  

So anyway, all this comes from the observation that I had 97* today on my porch recording thermometer.   .  That is a bit out of normal consideration.  And alot of our members have been lamenting the extreme heat as of late.  I don't want to see it drop 40 degrees and stay in the 50's all of a sudden either. 45- 50* nights  up to 70's days, and slowly sliding into colder.....

What is your opinion of the "climate"?


----------



## Baymule

My opinion is that the climate is always changing, it always has and it always will. It is scientific fact. Do we have an influence on the climate? Yes. Is the world going to end in 12 years?  Only a moron would believe that. Do volcanoes cause climate change? Yes, it is documented fact. I believe that we should be as responsible as possible. 

I loathe and despise liar politicians who brow beat the population with made up factiods and believe we should all give up modern conveniences while they themselves drive their cars, jet around the world in private comfort, while whipping people who truly do care about the environment into an ignorant frenzy. Cow farts. Really? What about the millions and millions of bison who roamed North America for eons? Another "cause" for good intenders to get whipped into a frenzy about. 

Funny how the chemtrails are never mentioned. 

Funny how Americans are blamed for the world's woes while China and India get a free pass-and they are the world's worst polluters. 

I will shut up now.


----------



## farmerjan

Need a 1,000,000,000xxx like button!!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree with @Baymule for the most part and think we should take care of things the best we can, but I believe the greed, money, power, and control are underlying factors in all the "chicken littles" running around clammering about environmental conditions.
I believe it reveals the extint that "society" as a whole has been brainwashed to "think" as they are taught in the present day educational systems. There is a shift taking place here, unlike any other period in national history and the "sheep" are being led in the direction those wanting power and control are directing them towards.
I personally believe in The Holy Bible, and it states that things will continue to grow worse and worse as time goes on. There is nothing that will change that fact in any way, so our generation as we age and pass on, have less influence in the direction things are headed in....and will soon be the minority as the "sheep" become the majority. Those of us that continue on will witness the "tipping point" and hear the audible "flush" of the toilet as what we know and grew up with will just be memories of the past. Just as our folks witnessed from the Depression to the "computer age".
Many of our personal rights have been taken away and most are unaware of it, being distracted by other things as their attention is diverted towards what is being tauted in the news, scientists, or latest gadgets.
When those in "authority" are relied upon, then they "control" the agenda and only the "info" that is revealed is all that is known......guess, I best end it there....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I hope it is not too late to join the discussion on climate change, as I would like to comment.  It's funny that this topic came up, as my wife and I just finished reading a book titled  _The Uninhabitable Earth - Life After Warming _by David Wallace Wells.  Reading that book makes me want to go research the science and evidence behind the theory of climate change, both from its advocates and from its critics.  But I will comment now, and perhaps will correct or clarify or amplify later as I learn more.

Miss @Baymule is correct in saying that the climate is always changing.  Prior to the current change in progress, it was always a natural phenomenon.  But the science indicates that this time it is primarily we humans who are behind the increase in carbon dioxide and thus the increase in temperatures.  (For reference, see the web page at NOAA here: https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...ate/climate-change-atmospheric-carbon-dioxide )  This is both good news AND bad news.  The good news is that because it is not being caused by nature but by us humans, then we can do something about it to slow and hopefully stop the warming.  The bad news is that there does not seem to be the will in the world to implement the changes required to stop the warming.  Here is the list of countries that contribute the greenhouse gases that are warming the atmosphere (this figure and others can be found at https://www.epa.gov/ghgemissions/global-greenhouse-gas-emissions-data ):







What do you think the chances are that the entire world will actually do anything to curb and perhaps halt the emissions of greenhouse gases until it is already getting VERY hot?  I think that both my wife and I will probably be dead by the time it gets really bad, but I think of our nieces, nephews, and grand nieces and nephews who will still be alive and having to cope with it.  I fear that most of humanity are doomed.  Will the earth survive?  Absolutely.  Will humanity survive?  Maybe.  But if humanity does survive, its living conditions most likely won't be much like it is today.  

Sorry to post such a downer of a post.  It does not have to be this way, but I fear it will be this way because we humans won't act collectively to stop the trend until it is so obvious to everyone, and by then it will be too late to do much good.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Of note in that pie chart, while China is the highest producer of CO2, the USA produces 2.35 times as much per capita.
https://www.ucsusa.org/global-warming/science-and-impacts/science/each-countrys-share-of-co2.html


----------



## farmerjan

All are welcome to add their opinion and 2 cts worth.  I certainly don't believe we are innocent of contributing to problems.

  But I am with @Baymule  in that we are not the only or the worst, and that if we stopped right now and were able to go to totally neutral, it would make little or no difference because there are too many other "developing" nations that won't/don't care.  Add to that all the Naturally occurring  things like volcanoes, which can change things in a minute, and then top it with the possibility of chemical and "nuclear disasters" , and I just don't think that some of what is being ranted and raved about,  amounts to a hill of beans.  I do think we need to be more aware of what we are doing.  However, all those that are pushing some of this, need to get their inventive thinking caps on and find / create / invent industries that can and will deal with all that is   ALREADY EXISTING   here.  Recycling, which I have done since the "hippie generation" in the 1970's.... when you had to take the little aluminum ring off the glass soda bottles from when you twisted off the then metal cap, in order to recycle the glass, ..... is practically non-existent now because most all our plastic that was recycled went to china.  Why can't we have "recycling industries" here and start using our plastic?  Where are all the "innovative young people" ?  They have cut the allowable plastics here to 1's and 2's.... but nothing like the 1's that your salad comes in from Wendy's....Bottles only and they are very picky about them.  Now it is being said that even though we are recycling at least that little bit still, it is actually going into the landfill.  An editorial in our paper said that due to the US-CHINA trade war, , and them not taking our recycling either, that there is no place for it....BUT.... they want us to stay in the HABIT of recycling so that we will be able to go back to it when there is a market for the "waste".  

Okay, it is an ingrained habit for me to recycle;   but the other day I actually threw out a couple of plastic bottles that were in my truck, rather than bring them home to put in the recycling "bag" I have here. Why bother when they are going in the landfill anyway?  My son looked at me like I had lost my mind when I told him to go ahead and put them in the trash.   I'm too "old" and don't have the "fire in my belly" to come up with some sort of technology or industry that can take the plastic and melt it down to make something else out of it..... Isn't this some of what younger people are going to school to learn to do???  To come up with new ideas, and to figure out how to make it work???   I'm no inventor..... but just like the combustion engine, someone figured out how to make it work, and look at where we are today.  Why are there no DOMESTIC factories, or whatever, to break down then reuse something like the plastic waste???? 
@Bruce maybe can weigh in on this, but it seems when I was alot younger, Vt used to take the glass bottles that were returned for deposit, and maybe recycled, and they were ground up and used on the highways on the shoulders of the roads instead of rock.   Maybe I have it wrong.... but it seems that I remember my family members in Vt talking about it. 

After doing a quick study, it seems there has been alot of glass "reuse" done.  Well, we went from mostly glass to now the overabundance of plastic.  So why aren't all these young smart, brilliant, save the planet people, coming up with alternatives for what is ALREADY  right here in front of them?????  

It's like nuclear power.... I am not against it per se...... come up with a way to utilize, stablize, or NEUTRALIZE the waste, and I am all for it.  The scientists that go into nuclear energy and all that are so far above my "paygrade" and brain power mentally.....  You figured out how to blow up the world with it.... okay, figure out how to "unblow it up", with something it can do that is constructive.....like the power, but how to also DEAL with what is left.  We don't need a "half-life" of the spent fuel going into deep mines or something that will still be able to kill us 500,000 years later (or whatever it is.)  Sure, I won't be around then to worry about it.... but I hate poisoning the earth even now with that waste. 

All the computer smarts, all this innovative stuff electronically, really isn't worth the powder to blow it to kingdom come when you get down to the real nitty gritty of daily living.  Until man and mammals are physically altered, we need food, liquid (water) and are going to have bodily functions that need to be disposed of.  If the food and water comes in some plastic containers, there should be a way for it to be used.  If we keep burying it in the landfills, there won't be decent healthy soil to grow stuff to eat.  And before you say well, all the food will come from a "lab" and be engineered.... have you ever looked at what actually is in something like the "beyond" burger????  Look at what is used to make this "fake meat".... and show me how our bodies are going to utilize some of that stuff.....

Maybe we will just be like the "Jetsons"  .... hope I don't live to see that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I heard a report on the local news yesterday that there were several studies done since 2003 that have concluded that there isn't any difference in bad cholesterol levels between red and white meat. However, the new fang-dangled "veggie meat" causes no increase in those levels. Now, for at least 40+ years it has been taught and proclaimed that there was a definite difference between red and white meat in the raising of bad cholesterol levels. Now they are saying that any meat portion should not be over 6ozs of either. It just seems to me that "trends" are always based on "agendas" and in the attempt to "guide the thinking" of society as a whole.
I agree with ya Jan on the recycling, but it is like when I ran a warehouse in the early 90s, the company that we rented dumpster service approached me and wanted us to separate the cardboard from the other trash and put it in a separate dumpster that they would charge us for and a recycling fee. I didn't even have to ask my boss, I told the guy that he was absolutely nuts. I did ask him one question...."who was to get the $$ for the recycled cardboard?"....oh, they would keep that and collect the fees and rent and I was gonna have to pay my guys to separate it.....
It does seem that there are quite a few "shining a light" on these issues to fulfill their own "agendas", but none providing any direction or solutions to complete the cycle. It is kinda like putting the "cart before the horse", they are just hoping somebody or "technology" will provide the answers by the time the mountain reaches its peak. Just think of the amount of "spacejunk" circling the globe, just waiting to fall back to earth.....someday.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Why are there no DOMESTIC factories, or whatever, to break down then reuse something like the plastic waste????


Cost and profit that's why. Cheaper to send it to China and other countries where people are paid a lot less than people here. Cheaper to make new plastic than to recycle and make "new" plastic with it. Same reason most of your clothes are made in China, India, Vietnam, Bangladesh etc. We could have kept all the manufacturing industries here but for cost and profit. Buyers want the lowest cost, businesses want the highest profit. 

There is probably lots of land available for landfills in Texas, we are down to having only one in Vermont and they are now trying to increase it by 80 acres. We've already figured out that just dumping garbage in the ocean isn't a good idea. At some point we will either figure out how to reduce, reuse, recycle locally instead of shipping it out or we will turn into the Wall-e society. How many wash and reuse their Ziplock bags? As far as I know glass is still ground up for use in the roads here. And I believe asphalt that is pulled out to repave the roads is ground up and reused. Styrofoam goes straight to the dump,it would cost far more to ship it somewhere for recycling.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, send it to China, cheaper labor , cheaper costs, and then moan and groan and bytch about things getting shipped halfway around the world, then brought back....and all the air pollution and all that they are creating.  Time for companies in this country to start looking at some things besides the "bottom line".... better yet, make it so expensive to ship it out that they will start doing that stuff here, even if the wages are higher.... I do believe that the tax incentives for some businesses have helped to bring back some industry.  I think putting a HIGH tax on things from other countries might help some to look more seriously at "buy American".. I do try to watch some of what I buy and buy made in USA when at all practical even if it means paying a bit more. There are alot of things you can't find  made in the USA though.


----------



## Mike CHS

It doesn't seem to be that many years ago that Walmart advertised bought in America.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> If we keep burying it in the landfills, there won't be decent healthy soil to grow stuff to eat.  And before you say well, all the food will come from a "lab" and be engineered.... have you ever looked at what actually is in something like the "beyond" burger????  Look at what is used to make this "fake meat".... and show me how our bodies are going to utilize some of that stuff.....



This made me remember a news story several years ago. Japanese scientists discovered how to isolate and extract proteins from human waste. A wonderful discovery that for some reason, no one wanted to eat.


----------



## farmerjan

OKAY how does 51* sound this morning?  Yeah, I know we aren't in the same ball park with @Bruce  and the frost, but you can keep it up there for awhile!!!!!!  It was chilly/cool no humidity and very comfy under a blanket and all this morning.  I had the fan on last night to draw the cooler air in like normal.  But I do believe I will forego that "pleasure"  tonight  .  We are supposed to go back to warmer temps after tomorrow.  Up to the 80's and near 90 again and no real chance of rain in sight.  Very dry here considering.  Not normal for us.

Tested a 200 cow herd this afternoon, have a dozen things on my list to get done tomorrow and then clean out the back of the truck and get all the meat birds loaded and the few my son wants to sell, to leave by 4 a.m. on Sat to go to the poultry swap.  Anyone in the general Richmond area come on out.  Joel Gilman"s Gilmanor Farm.  12187 Chewning Rd. Glen Allen, Va.  You can see some of the stuff for sale, and lists of stuff people have ....go to the "new FB"  called MeWe  and just look up Joel Gilman's poultry swap.  It is huge.  Since FB has disallowed any type of for sale animal ads, many farm and animal groups have gone to MeWe. Poultry, quail, ducks,  geese, rabbits, pigs, goats, sheep, mini horses, ponies, often baby calves,  equipment of every kind.....   It is twice a year so everyone who can, goes to it.  Supposed to be NICE that day too. 

I sure don't need to come home with much of anything.... but if I can sell the meat birds, then there will be room..... Trying to not get too far out of hand because of the surgery in Jan. and not wanting to overload  my son feeding stuff.  The bad thing is if it is real cold....
If some/all  the meat birds don't sell, hoping they do... I will be making a phone call and anything left will get a date with the processor.

If anyone comes from BYH, I will have a small black ford ranger, and  SHALLOW CREEK FARM on the cardboard Advertising sign.  Don't have any idea where I will be set up.... it is first come first served as far as spaces.... But try to find me and stop to say hi!!!!!  Not fancy signage or anything... May have a 10x10 tent canopy too for shade....and since my son isn't going to be back for us to go together, I will take a "break" to go walk around too.... 

10p.m. and already down to 56*... might get below 50 tonight.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a fun time! I joined MeWe, followed some sheep groups over to it. FB sucks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Shoot, wish I was closer....don't need animals, but would sure look ya up and say Hi and visit for a bit.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Me too , I would love to go to a  swap and meet up with you. But I think the drive is a little too long from here to get back in time to feed


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> There are alot of things you can't find made in the USA though.


Precisely. Way back when I was a kid a sticker that said "Japan" meant cheap and poor quality. They improved that substantially, then it became "China" meant cheap and poor quality. I think to some extent that is still true. I would gladly pay 2x even 3x for something made in the USA that was HIGH quality and didn't need to be replaced for a good long time. In the end it would be cheaper.


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> I sure don't need to come home with much of anything


I think most BYHers say that to themselves every time they go to a swap or auction...but almost always go home with something...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Boy, Miss @farmerjan, I really wished I resided closer.  I would really love to meet you!  I wouldn't be able to buy anything, as I don't have any place to put it/them.  But finally being able to meet THE Miss Farmerjan in person would be nice.


----------



## Bruce

Step one, fence in a pasture
Step two, build an animal shelter
Step three, get the animals.

Or do it the normal way, get the animals first then go nuts trying to get steps 1 & 2 done.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Step one, fence in a pasture
> Step two, build an animal shelter
> Step three, get the animals.
> 
> Or do it the normal way, get the animals first then go nuts trying to get steps 1 & 2 done.


The trailer you brought them home in makes a fine temporary shelter.....


----------



## Bruce

Speaking from experience?


----------



## Mike CHS

A trailer does work.  I pulled the the pickup and the trailer into a holding pen when I brought him home and it was a couple of days before I was ready to move him.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Speaking from experience?


I sure am!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, an update. Just got home from the poultry swap.  It was a long day and about half productive.  I sold 15 (half) of the big meat birds @ 10.  each.  Had a couple of ladies, Hispanic, really nice, that wanted to know where my place was that they wanted to come and get a couple every couple of weeks....  of course when I told them where I was located (2-3 hrs from where the sale was)  they were not happy but said that they couldn't drive that far; which I fully get for only a couple of chickens.  They did buy 4 right then.  Sold 5 to a guy and when he came back to get them took 2 more.  Most were fairly early in the day sales....before 10 a.m..  Then had a couple of sales that were 1 and 2... 
Then a guy came and was real interested, but said they were too much... offered me $5 each.  For the big ones that were over 10 lbs.  I said no, sorry they would be in the freezer next week for that price.  He was looking for CHEAP to take to another sale.... NOT on my birds.  I sold my sons' 2 meat birds he inherited from a friend too.  But sales were not what I usually anticipate, and unfortunately did not sell any of his "non-show quality" old english game surplus roosters.  I told him they can go to get killed as soon as I get a date for these birds.  They are pretty meaty for their breed, and aren't too old, so will make small roast chicken or soup or whatever.  I will also take about 5-8 of the smaller meat birds.  They are in the 5 lb range and will make good eating for a smaller size meal.  No sense in feeding them forever either.  Then there will be one more group going out at the farm ; if there are any left behinds..... that will be able to be grown out before I have any ankle replacement surgery.  So I might have 5-8 of these smaller ones now, that are not ready yet, and whatever I may get in mid-Oct, if any, to be finished out by the first of the year. 

I was set up next to a young guy who had Standard size REX rabbits to sell..... what I have always wanted.  I wanted to raise some and kill them and get the fur to make something.  It is like velvet..... I was a very good girl.... I DID NOT BUY THEM.  He sold some, dropped the price on the 4 does that were just 4 months, and if he hadn't sold them by the time we picked up, they would have come home with me.  They needed to move them as he & his wife were just ready to move into their new house and they are going to be first time parents and want to cut back on animals right now..... But he did get them sold and I was very sad but relieved that I did not have to be soooo tempted to bring them home.  That is a project for when I get somewhere of my own.... after getting the ankle replaced.... and all that.... BUT OH was I tempted....

It got down to 51* on the recording thermometer Wed eve/Thurs a.m.  then went down to 45* the next night..... but this morning when I left at 4 a.m. it was 57 and got up to 93* according to the recording temp, that I just looked at.  Another week of warm temps and no rain again.  

My son was 3rd out of 18 in the tandem dump truck in Biloxi, Miss.  The best he has ever done at the regionals.  Has been 5th once and 8th another time.  Got a neat plaque that is made from "real Mississippi Mud"  and stamped with his 3rd place finish.  One other guy from VA won 3rd in his class....the single axle dump I think.  A couple of the other guys that did so good in the state didn't do so great;  Michael said the nerves the second day got to them.  He got a perfect score on Wednesday, then has some nerves and lost some points on Thursday's run, but still 3 rd is pretty darn good.  I was proud of him. 

So Monday I will call to make an appt to have the chickens done.  Had another farm that I haven't heard from in 3 months, call and want to test.  Already had 3 milkings scheduled this week, one is a 2x which means I go the afternoon and back the next morning.  It is close, but I just am getting real tired of this.  One other is an hour away but they don't start til after 5 so not so bad.  The one that hasn't tested in 3 months starts by 3:30a.m.  D@#N and double D@#N... they want thursday. I will take the meters up the night before even though it is out of my way as there is no way I am going up there early to set up.  Now I see a voice mail on my phone from another farm.... gotta listen to it and see what they want.  They are the kind that call and expect you to be able to come within a couple days even though you haven't heard from them in 2 months...

@Mini Horses   I am getting to the wanting this working thing to be done and over too!!!!!

Never did get to the lawn this week, but it sure isn't growing with no rain, so will try to get to it in the next day or two and get it all evened up for when we do get rain.  I expect we will be in hay too, so I have to be careful of what I schedule or I will be too tired and hurting to do much raking.  I'm thinking he will cut the sorghum/sudan that he had thought about cutting before he left;  then didn't because there was a decent chance of rain on Tuesday that we never got, just clouds. It will dry good if he gets it cut tomorrow, as there is less than 20% chance only 1 day in the next 6 days.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya had some success in selling, and the others may come in handy this winter for ya.
Really glad to hear about the DS with his 3rd Place!!....those competitions are really tough and manuevering the trucks aren't easy either.....
I understand about the scheduling, but hang in there a bit longer and it will be Over....


----------



## Bruce

Congrats to your son! 
I'm getting the impression there aren't all that many people that do the testing you do. Gonna be a hit for those people when you retire!


----------



## farmerjan

No @Bruce , there aren't alot of milk testers anymore partly because of so many small dairies selling out.  Any farm can do their own on what we call owner sampler, and if they have big numbers of cows, most have a computer system that allows them to enter the information that the tester used to be responsible for.  The small dairies didn't used to want to invest the money in their own sampling system, and nowadays, some new computer systems automatically records the actual "milk weight" so the tester doesn't have to record that.  In Vt there is mostly Dairy One D.H.I.A. and then some farms are affiliated with Lancaster D.H.I.A. .  That is who our "United D.H.I.A." affiliated with when they shut down our milk testing lab in Va..  

Due to the problems I have seen, and the aggravations I have been going through with our company, I have actually talked to the "COMPETITION"  meaning Dairy One.  Their manager of the southeastern area, acts like a manager, and I am seriously considering taking my herds and switching them to dairy one.  I have talked to them about me also switching since so many of my herds don't want me to leave..... and Dairy One has "backup" in place for testers that are off for different reasons.... like my upcoming surgery.  It also would give my farms a chance to get used to "someone else" testing them, and I could come back to work;  for Dairy One;  if that is what they agree to; possibly test fewer, or just get my farms up and going with Dairy one and then retire for the surgery.  I don't have to worry about medical, I am no longer full-time status so no ins...I'm on medicare anyway. 
  See the farm gets to choose their tester so to speak.... if there is one available.... and for years Dairy One was not this far south.... they originated in the N.E. states.  But as things got tighter in Vt and other states, they expanded and came down into Va.... trying to convert the "bigger farms" to them.... which made it financially practical for them to come down to test. There is honestly some "strain" between us and them.....  But if your company's manager says to you, "you have to find someone to take over your herds while you are out, like for medical ( which they told the one tester who had her 2nd hip replaced 2 years ago) (but which all she had to do was tell the general manager when she had her first hip replaced 10 years ago and that manager made sure the herds were covered, not the tester that was out).... then what would you do.  I mean, I am not the manager.  If I was at any other job, and I was out sick, hurt, for surgery,  all I would do is let my immediate supervisor know, and it is THEIR PROBLEM to get the shift/job covered..... I am supposed to find a TEMPORARY worker to be out for 3 months??????  
So one of the reasons I talked to the "competition"..... I wanted to see what their policies were.  I am not saying this company is perfect..... but it is not MY responsibility to see that the job is done if I am out for a legitimate reason like the ankle replacement.  If they fire me they will have to find a replacement, which they won't fire me because they don't want to take on that responsibility.  If I retire, I think they won't make much effort to try to replace me either.... partly because many of my herds don't test every month due to finances.  So, I think I have some legit grounds.  Plus, several of us testers feel like the handwriting is on the wall, and our company is going to pretty much cease to exist and it may be absorbed by Lancaster D.H.I.A..  There are things I don't agree with/like about their manager... he just doesn't "hit me right".... and how are they going to manager us from that distance since they have no other ties except that we are using their lab for our milk samples.  Maybe they would get a manager into this area.... but I don't think there are enough farms with the infrequency of testing and the dwindling numbers as farmers sell out or retire out.

There's alot to consider but after all these years, I feel obligated to try to "take care of my farmers"  and to give them the best service, and future service, if I can help them.  No not really my job to worry about them... but we have a different kind of relationship when you figure we spend alot of time and invest alot of ourselves into their operation trying to help, as well as get very involved with their families and their lives.  I've been to their kids weddings, gone to their parents funerals.. it is not like an impersonal relationship.  So we will see what happens down the road.  Since I have been told to find my own replacement if I go out and have the surgery, and a couple of the girls have already said they can't or don't want to take any more herds, and mine are so much further south than most of them in the counties above me.... If I find my own replacement or fill in from another company... is that so wrong???? Not what they seem to expect me to do... but I see this manager is a not very good light.  Didn't think she was right for the job when they put her in, know she is not right for it now.  Many things have just pushed it past the limit for me.


----------



## Bruce

It is good that you have your eyes and ears open. I agree, it is NOT your job to find a replacement if you are out. And I understand the "not my job ... but" regarding the farmers, they really are like family, your job or not. Upstanding people don't let their friends just drop off the cliff.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> It is good that you have your eyes and ears open. I agree, it is NOT your job to find a replacement if you are out. And I understand the "not my job ... but" regarding the farmers, they really are like family, your job or not. Upstanding people don't let their friends just drop off the cliff.


X2!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss Farmerjan, it seems you go out of your way to provide great service for the company's clients, and for them to treat you this way does not seem right.  I think you right to consider going elsewhere and to even consider retiring.  For what it is worth, if you can swing it financially, I'd love to see you retire -- things will be so much easier on you. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  I am seriously thinking the retiring when I go out to have the ankle surgery.  Like @Mini Horses , I have a few more things to get paid off that will put me in a place where I owe no monthly payments at all.  I have been doing small things like bought a half dozen pairs of my sneakers when they went on sale 30% off,  just to keep me from getting hit with expenses when I do "quit".  I had hoped to still have the work income on my "income list" when I found a place to buy.  Don't know now if I want to wait that long to quit.  Maybe after having the ankle done, I will feel alot better and part-time work wouldn't be so bad.  I sure don't want to go be a part time greeter at Walmart!!!!!  If I got around better in the barns, there are several that I wouldn't mind keeping that I don't have to get up so early for. 

Talking about farms:   the one that left me a message that I said I had to listen to...... well it sure wasn't what I thought about scheduling a day to test.  They said they didn't know if I had been to the other farm down near them and heard, but the cows are gone.  They sold out.  So I won't have to worry about them calling for a test at the last minute anymore.  I am not so surprised that they sold out, just that it happened right now.  The son is catered to, and not a good farmer.  He hated being in the barn milking, and was lousy at it and didn't need to be there. Was terrible at feeding and taking care of the baby calves because he just didn't do them half-a$$ed..more died than stayed alive..... wouldn't get out of bed in the morning to get going to get the farm chores done.  The nephew was the cow man, and he left about 6 months ago when they were  talking about maybe they were going to have to do something, because the son was going to get to keep his job over the nephew who could have gotten the farm back on track.

Oh well, done now.  I know they have a fair amount of debt and were getting in deeper every month.  Yes the dairy industry is still in bad financial shape,  but there was alot that should have been done there several years ago, and the quality of help was a big part of it.  Sad to see another dairy shut down though.  I lost 3 in the fall of 2017, 2 in 2018, 3 sold out on 2019 and one went off test, with another probably not going to test anymore and they are talking selling out in the spring of 2020. Have one more that said they would be sold out by Oct....but would let me know.  That is my little 20 cow herd of jerseys that sell milk to a cheese maker and do cow shares for fluid milk.  Still, they tested when I went to the big herd 125 miles north.
I had 25 farms on test, although some were not every month; gave 2 to another tester and then got 1 back when she went to part time and got 2 from her,   So  lost 10 net in 2 years, have 16 officially on test, with the small one and the other that is talking selling out in 2020....  with usually testing only 5-6 monthly and the others filling in around them on every other or every three months.  It just seems that they all decide to test the same month and want the same week.  Truly FEAST OR FAMINE!!!!!

Called about killing chickens about 9 this morning.  He says he is booked up and it might be mid Oct.... but if anything changes.... he will call as soon as he figures out which day.  I said that I could do just the 15 big ones and the smaller ones could wait if he has an opening.... talked to him about doing some in late Dec.... but he doesn't do any chickens in dec as he does hogs.... so will schedule a Jan date as soon as I see if I get any more in mid Oct......might not be any left behinds in Oct either.  I will schedule the "smaller ones" as soon as he has an opening.....  will play it by ear for the next 2 weeks.  He knows what I have and what I want to get done, so I'm on the list.  Wish I could have sold all the big ones.... oh well....

Today started out sunny, then clouded up and got 10 sprinkles....said there was an outside slight chance of a stray shower but we didn't get it.  Still hit 90 early before the clouds came in.  I think all the sorghum-sudan is on the ground and it is looking dry right through Sat.. Tomorrow is supposed to be a bit cooler then back up to the upper 80's and 90 the end of the week. 

Time to get a shower and get to bed. Have to be back at this farm at 5:15 a.m.


----------



## Baymule

Hope you get all the chickens butchered, it is a job. We slaughtered 8 young Easter Egger roosters last month, cooked one last night. It sure was good, more flavor than the Cornish Cross. Scrawny little thing, next to a hefty CCX with a triple D breast. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny yesterday, did my farm 1+ hours south and did a couple of stops on the way home.  Got samples packed and sent out. Went to the Rockbridge Co beef meeting last evening.  Am going to get some gas, fill the old Farmall H and take it and go rake the sorghum sudan that is cut.  There are 2 places about 20 acres total so will be at it for several hours. Get the lower side turned up to the sun to dry more.  Possibility of scattered showers tomorrow, very small chance I think.  Then maybe more chance on Sat. 
We desperately need some rain on the pastures, but really want to get this sorghum baled first.  Didn't cut any grass hay as it is so brittle/dry, it would burn up in a day and not be worth baling.  Maybe if we get some rain, it will put some life back into the late hay and be worth cutting.
  I also have to haul some water this evening.  The spring at the one pasture is drying up and the calves can't reach down into the trough as it is getting too low.  So, back to water hauling.
Luckily, no more farms this week.  Maybe 1 or 2 next week.  The one that postponed today since they are still chopping corn. Boy, am I so glad that ours is done, bagged and just doing it's thing fermenting into silage....

Still enjoying this warmer than normal weather even though it is way too dry for here this time of year.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a good day all around.  Spent about 4-4 1/2 hrs on the H.  It was real nice, got the gas & put in it, came up the road and got that 10-12 acres raked. Sun and breezy so PERFECT drying weather.  Not so good for the grass and all that is crying for a nice drink of slow rain but..... Drove the tractor down the road and to the other farm where the other field is.  Started raking and it started to cloud up some.  They did say there was a small chance of showers.  Didn't feel like rain as the air is soooo dry. It turned black and then there were a few sprinkles.  I kept watching the sky but it looked like it was going to stay south traveling to the east.  Son texted me and said it was raining at work, 5 miles south, but we only got those 20 sprinkles, and you could watch it just keep heading east.  I got done, and the sky cleared off and the sun came out.    DODGED the RAIN.... or it dodged us actually... I took the tractor back up the road to the one place we make hay on, and put it back under a "run in shed" that is in one of the fields that was for the previous owners' horses to go under.  The rake won't fit under it, but the tractor does.   This is the one I have to turn off the gas, in the line next to the fuel sediment bowl.

Then I came home, switched trucks and loaded the water tank and went to the spring down the road, got nearly 200 gallons (this is my little 4x4... don't want to overload it too much)  and hauled it up to the pasture.  The cows are still getting enough to drink because they all came and drank some, kept looking at me like "is this all you brought?".  So at least they are not being deprived water, but I will haul another load in the morning and then they will be able to forego the water trough down the hill,  if they want.  Plus, it will fill it up higher, so the smaller, month old calves can reach to drink it. 

Did check over the cows and have 2 new babies.  The last heifer we bought finally calved, little tiny heifer calf,  she has next to no udder so don't know if she will be able to feed it very well, but I will keep an eye on it.  And the first of "our" heifers calved.  It was my heifer actually, and she seems to be doing well with it.  It looked like a bull but it was getting dusk and I didn't want to bother her as it was nursing.  I thought the grey charl x heifer was going to be the first, surprise to me.  So now I will be in  there at least once or twice a day to check on them.  And keeping the supplemental water troughs filled so that the heifers don't get dehydrated.  

Since the grass is so dry, I am going to get a few "protein tubs" for this group.  It is not as cheap as feeding them grain, but with the little babies, I don't want them to get trampled when the cows go rushing into the pen for grain.  So the tubs are easier, and will add some nutrition since the grass/pastures are dried up.  Going to get a few heat detectors on them and start breeding those couple AI now that the temps have cooled off a little. We are forecast to have some showers this weekend, then hot again.  The forecast is for a BIG cool down the end of next week.  We are supposed to be near 90 again the next few days, then drop 20 degrees by the end of next week.  It is getting into fall.....

Got 2 loads of clothes washed and will hang out in the morning then go haul the water.  My new glasses are in and I want to go get them, my son needs an oil filter for the 4 wheeler, I need to get the heat detectors to put on the cows, and might try to go by the stockyards and see how the prices are doing. My list is in the truck, but I think there was something else I put on it to get when I was in town next time.  I try to do that sort of stuff on my way to, or home from, a farm when I can, to save a trip.  Several of these things are in different directions, so might only get a coupld done, then do the rest when I go in the other direction.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you get enough rain to get another hay cutting. We need rain here too. What do you haul water in? Do you have a tank? I used to haul water to my horses, I used plastic trash cans, they worked pretty good.

ETA We posted at the same time. LOL So, yes, you have a tank.


----------



## Baymule

We both posted at the same time, and double posted!


----------



## farmerjan

I used to use 15 gallon barrels that the chlorine and stuff comes in on the dairies,  that they use in the pipelines to wash and clean and sanitize after milking. Stand 10-12 of them in the back of the truck and then tip them over and pour into the water troughs. Used to get plenty wet too.   But now I have those big square plastic "totes" that companies get stuff in.  Like molasses, or other food grade stuff.  They hold about 275 -300 gallons.  Usually have a "metal cage" around them to keep their shape.  They are about 4x4 sq and maybe 4 ft high?  Like a big cube. I think @Devonviolet  has them???? The Hersheys/Little Debbie plants get them with different food stuffs in them, and I have also used them that had Iodine in them after washing out.  Most are on a base and the cage is attached;  I think they are made to be lifted by pallet forks on a skid loader.  I just tip it back, back the truck up close, and can pick it up and shove it on the truck.  Fits right between the wheel wells on the little truck.  There is a built in outlet on the bottom and a flexible 2 " diameter coupler/ with a reduced side to 1 1/2 ",  fits on it and I have it attached to a 1 1/2" diameter pvc pipe that is about 8 -10 ft long.  The other end goes into a  2" diam pvc pipe, that is also about 8 ft long,  with a 90 degree elbow on the end.  Then it will run into the trough and I don't have to worry about it splashing out.  I did this so that I don't have to get exactly a certain distance but it will slide in or out with no problem.
  I also have to load it at the spring.  Years ago, one of the farmers around here put a 2 " pvc pipe into the pool of water, to direct it into the water trough that has been there for many years.  The old pipe was "pipe" and it rotted. The water comes out about 8 ft high from the spring.  This water trough was built there as a place where they could water the horses that used to travel this road to the mill a few miles away hauling wagon loads of grain.   Anyway, so they put this pvc pipe there and so with the flexible coupler, I can slide it over the end of the pipe from the spring. and can slide the outer pipe to feed directly into the top of my tank on the back of the truck.  It is higher than the tank on the truck, so gravity fed into the tank.  Takes about 10 min to fill the tank about 2/3 full, and this spring has some real output.  It takes longer to go there, hook up the pipe, than it takes to fill the tank.  Then I can use the pipe at the tanks to unload and I can "get close" and have the telescoping pipe reach the tanks.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> We both posted at the same time, and double posted!


Double


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I think they are made to be lifted by pallet forks on a skid loader.


IBC tote. Can also lift them with the pallet forks on a tractor. BUT at 8.34 lb/gal, one would have to be careful just how much water they put in them based on the tractor's lifting capacity.


----------



## farmerjan

We would be able to lift them with our bigger tractors, but we have no reason to lift them full.  I do see them with iodine, at a couple of the bigger dairies, and am sure they are brought into where I've seen them with a skid loader of sorts due to height and size constraints. 
I get them empty, so lifting is a moot point, and then the water is emptied out of them before they are moved again.  We have never tried to move them full because they are simply used for transporting the water and then run into the troughs.  The one pasture where we had to use them to fill the troughs, where we had it on a float system, they stayed on the trailer they were on, a hose was run to the float valve on the water trough and they would feed water into the trough until the float automatically shut it off.  The gravity flow worked that too.  The trailer bed was just a little higher than the tops of the water troughs so it always seemed to work right.
We also have a big 1,000 gal tank that we haul on that trailer, and set it up so that we don't have to go fill it as often.  Unfortunately, it won't fit  under the spout at the spring, so we get a permit and go fill it at a fire hydrant and pay the town for the water.  I am thinking that a small submersible pump in the water trough at the spring would be a possibility, but don't know how long it would take.  Something to think about.  I can drive that truck and trailer so would be able to do that during the slower time of day. 
We haven't had to use it in the last couple of years, but may have to this next year;  since one place we have is across from another that we used to have and used to run the water hose across the road to fill the troughs, and that place was sold and the new owner will not let us pay for the water.  Turns out he wants to have this place too, and it also has changed hands, but the new owners want us to keep it because we cut the hay off first cutting, and then would like us to put animals to graze.  They were considering letting the guy across the road rent it, but then saw how he "isn't taking care of his place"  and decided that they would rather stick with us.  We had very good recommendations from the previous owners of both this piece, and the place across the road, where the water is located.  It's a PITA to have to contemplate hauling water there... In fact we might move some animals there for 2 months since the grass is really grown back...but might go on and make a 2nd cutting of hay since we are going to be short of square bales for our regular horse customers.  

On another front, I got all the sorghum raked yesterday, and we only got the "20 drops" of rain that stayed south and went east.  A few places like 5 miles south at my son's work, got a short downpour, but it didn't last too long or add up to much.  Some is better than none but I was so glad it went around us.  He got to baling it this afternoon.  The slightly bigger field about 12 acres, made 78 4x5 rolls.  Way more than we thought we would get.  The slightly smaller field, had over 50 and he said he was about 2/3 rd or 3/4th done so will make probably 65 or more.  I will find out tomorrow when I talk to him.  That is about half again as much as we were thinking.  I thought maybe 50 &40 or there abouts.... so we will have more of that for the cows.  Add a little protein for them as it is low in protein, and it will do good.  We got it made younger and shorter than last year, so is not near as stalky so will be much more palatable.   A plus all the way around. 
And he texted me and said, "nice job raking as always, mom".  At least I am good for something!!!!.  He always gives me credit for the raking jobs, especially when I can take my time and get the rows neat and done right.  If you rake too fast, with the side delivery rake, it will throw the "hay" so far over as the underneath will not be turned up but actually rolled all the way over.  Then the downside doesn't have a chance to be exposed to the sun and air and it won't dry as fast, unless it was tedded out.  If you are careful, and "roll it up"  by raking slower, and positioning the rake in the right place on the row, the bottom rolls over and is on top.  This is when we don't tedd out the rows from being cut.  Saves a trip across the field with another piece of equipment, saves the fuel and time and wear and tear, but adds in at least another day of drying time.  Sometimes it is better to tedd out so it dries faster, then rake and bale sooner.  But the weather was in our favor, so by turning it up, the "underneath" side was turned up to the sun, it dried and I didn't have to make another trip across the field. 
I am a bit picky about my hay raking.  I also try very hard to "rake off the rocks" so when the baler travels over the windrow to bale, he is NOT going to be hitting any ledge which can damage the pickup area of the baler.  He has baled behind other people and says it is nothing like what I do, they never worry about the rocks or anything and he has bent the teeth and even the "guards" surrounding the pickup teeth.  I will rake around an area of rocks if I can't easily rake the hay "off and away from"  rocks or ledge.  Better to leave a "section or two's worth of hay"  than bend or tear up a baler. 

The guy, Mike, on Our Wyoming life, doesn't have a rock or piece of ledge in his fields to deal with.  Flat and straight.... we don't have a "flat and straight" field that doesn't have at least a few rocks/ledges and hills and curves.  We would probably get "bored" making hay on his place  ( YEAH RIGHT!!!!)


----------



## Baymule

Water is always a major consideration. When we moved here, we had 2 faucets, 1 in the front and 1 in the back of the house. I had to drag water hoses. We added 2 faucets up front and 1 at the horse barn in the back. Pure luxury! 

I like your water hauling set up, at least you can get the livestock watered without a LOT of work and time.


----------



## Baymule

I was just looking at sale reports for auction barns in the northeast Texas area. The auction in Sulphur Springs is discontinuing their Dairy cattle auctions. September 5th will be their last one. Family dairies are dropping like flies over Golden Malrin fly bait.


----------



## farmerjan

There is no answer for the dairyman anymore. Milk prices have come up about 1.00 in the last 2 months.  They are now getting about 18.50 a cwt (hundred weight).  That is about break even on many farms.  So what do you do with the accumulated debt from 14.00 and 15.00 and 16.50 milk from the last couple of years?  How do you go about paying that off?  The small farms are eating into their equity by borrowing, and for older farmers that is not smart. So they get out.  Dairy cow prices are in the ditch, a good cow that 5 years ago would have brought 1800 to 2500 is worth 1000.  Cull cows are .50 so a 1200 lb cow is worth 600.  Yet getting out and taking the cow money and paying off  debt is still smarter.  Some are selling the farms, but some are going into beef.  That will hurt the beef industry in some ways.

Just heard on the Feeder Flash on DV Auctions, that Corbitt Wall  does daily, that they are finding fewer and fewer plants to take the holstein feeder steers;  so the baby calves are back to near giveaway prices and the 400-800 lb steers are worth .50 to .65 lb.  Those were the prices I was getting in the 1980's.  This is fueling the dairy farmers to breed more to beef bulls, and the resulting crossbreds will gain better/QUICKER than a straight holstein, but they are highly discounted at the stockyard sales.  

Don't know the answer...except that everyone will be eating the contrived plant based FAKE MEAT burgers.... with all the chemicals and such.  New announcement that now McDonalds is coming out with one....the Mc PLT.....  Plant lettuce tomato..
Do a little research and the amount of stuff in it is scary....NO THANK YOU.

The dairy/milk companies are alot at fault for keeping prices so low and yes, even manipulating the markets.  There are only a few to sell to so they kinda have you by the balls..... I hope that one of these days there are so few dairies around, and they are so big that they send all their milk directly to processing plants like the new one built to service Walmart....that all these  milk companies go out of business.  They will have no one to blame but themselves when they effectively shut down their own employers and put themselves on the unemployment roles.  All the other associated businesses will go out of business too.  Where do all these people think they are going to find work?  There won't be enough places to employ average everyday people anymore.  And let's face it, there are only so many "hi-tech" jobs that can be created, and some of us are just not geared to that sort of work.  Granted, I won't be around then, but you can't tell me that there won't be lots of people who just aren't suited for or capable of doing some of this kind of work.  So, are they the "deplorables" that wind up on gov't assistance???? or do they go feral, and "underground" to have their own little pockets of "simpler life?"

We are seeing an end of an era,  and the end of a way of life that made this country what it was.  Is all modernization bad?  No, it isn't.  But what are we destroying in the process?  I am not advocating to go back to horse drawn equipment and buggies and no electricity: I  REALLY LIKE my hot shower everyday and my milk cold from the fridge.  But bigger just makes for more controlled employment and less innovation in the long run.  Power in the hands of a few.....Hmmmm seems like I read somewhere that is the stuff of a dictatorship....


----------



## farmerjan

Was sitting here eating a late lunch earlier, and heard a rumble.  Looked outside and it was turning black with clouds and wind.  Ran out, got the laundry off the line, put it in the house and ran for the truck windows, jumped in the truck, soaking wet and rolled them up and sat there for about 20 minutes as it poured and the wind blew and the thunder cracked like it was next door.  It went through, cleared off and sun came out again.  Great thing is we got over .45 inches.... definitely enough to soak in and not enough for runoff.  Not going to solve the drought conditions, but it sure helped a bit.  They had hail about an hour south, saw some pictures it was bigger than a quarter.  Glad we didn't get it.  Lesser chance of some tomorrow, temps still near 90, all through the week until next weekend when it is supposed to drop to more normal of 70's. 
SO GLAD all the sorghum is baled.  This might perk up the orchard grass a bit. 

Sure hope the guy calls me to do the chickens sooner rather than later.  There is one that is having leg trouble now; they are too big.  The "smaller ones" are really starting to get some size to them too.  Might get them all done if he can take them and then will deal with any left behinds if there are any in mid-Oct.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you at least got a little rain. After the big companies choke out the small dairy farms, then what? Mega farms? Industrial milk? Aren't we there already?


----------



## Bruce

Quarter size hail is seriously dangerous!


----------



## Mini Horses

Guess we'll soon have "fake" milk, like the fake burgers.   I hate to see the cows out of jobs!    Not that the processors make the milk better...no, it's best without the help of the processors!   So, I just love on my goats and smile...with a white upper lip  "got milk??"    

Actually, it's a great time to get a cow for your home farm.  It's just too much milk for me...heck, often my goats are too much!    But, it does help feed the chickens and cats, plus friends.  And then there's soap. I'm ok with it.  

But, just HATE that so many dairies are closing.  Hug a cow!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, I won't be eating at some places anymore...there were several already on the list, but it has certainly grown here recently....they mix up the onions and pickles....what about the patties?....your the mgr and in a crunch and need patties for burgers but have none....guess what??....Nope, I refuse....if ya wanna sell veggie burgers great.....but call em what they are....there ain't nothing "burger" about veggies.....


----------



## Baymule

DH insisted on stopping for a late breakfast a few days ago after we picked up feed. I opened the menu, looking for anything that sounded enticing and not finding it. I never order eggs, because I raise my own and they are MUCH better. I don't order sausage....frozen flat patties, not even close to the pork I raise. So I ordered a waffle and bacon. It was just ok. He was pretty much in the same boat, money and time wasted on substandard fare. 

When we eat out, I want something different or better than what I cook.


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes I wish I was more dedicated, I would have a Jersey or Guernsey cow. And learn how to make cheese....already know how to make butter, that's as easy as falling off a log. And get pigs to drink the excess, make kiefer, share with neighbors, more chores added to my daily chores....nope.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I'm glad you finally got some rain!  Now if it would only cool down some to make the chores easier to do.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> When we eat out, I want something different or better than what I cook.


Yep! I'm really limited for breakfast out. Can't trust that the meat is "uncured", don't need a migraine. My eggs, like yours, are much better, won't touch "breakfast syrup" - corn syrup with maple (most likely imitation) flavor


----------



## farmerjan

Gonna haul another load of water in the morning, that little bit of rain  might have helped the grass but didn't do much for the spring.  Showers forecast for tomorrow, 40% chance, but then sun and 90's again til the end of the week then dropping 20* to the 70's days by the weekend.  

Got some pears from a farmer to make into some pear butter, they are drops that have bad spots, and they called to "please come get some off the tree".  So I guess I will go pick tomorrow or Tuesday.

  Hoping the "chicken processing guy calls me with a date for these birds. Gonna either have them do some of these big ones into parts, or else have to do them myself.  They are BIG.  Did get a call from the farm that I get the left-behinds from.... says birds will be going out Friday or Monday..... so that will be the last of them for this year and until after I get through my ankle replacement and the rehab.  Glad they are going out sooner rather than later,  might even make an appt for them to get killed at the end of Nov and be done with them whatever size they are.

Hit 93 today in the sun.  Clouded up late aft and heard some thunder south but it never really got here.  Got about 10 drops and was gone.  Radar showed they got some real rain north of here and some other storms south but it sorta split and not here.  Maybe more tomorrow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Yep! I'm really limited for breakfast out. Can't trust that the meat is "uncured", don't need a migraine. My eggs, like yours, are much better, won't touch "breakfast syrup" - corn syrup with maple (most likely imitation) flavor



I think it would be against the law in Vermont to serve anything other than real Vermont maple syrup


----------



## Baymule

I ask for honey for pancakes and waffles. 

@Bruce I don't use the pink salt when I make bacon. I use regular salt, BJ smokes it on the pit and I slice and package it. It sure is good.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I ask for honey for pancakes and waffles.
> 
> @Bruce I don't use the pink salt when I make bacon. I use regular salt, BJ smokes it on the pit and I slice and package it. It sure is good.


I'll be right over 



B&B Happy goats said:


> I think it would be against the law in Vermont to serve anything other than real Vermont maple syrup


When the IHOP was put into the University Mall they had to get permission from corporate to serve real maple syrup. There was no legal reason, they just knew there were people who wouldn't eat there without it. Of course they charge extra for it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

You said:


farmerjan said:


> that little bit of rain might have helped the grass but didn't do much for the spring.



Does your spring ever go dry?  I somehow got the impression that it ran year round.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I'll be right over


Come on! Here pretty soon I'm going to take some slabs of Wilbur out and make stuffed sausage and BJ will man the pit to smoke it. Dang! it is larruping good!


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ; 
yes, this spring has gone pretty much dry a few times in the past.  Since it is a rented place, we just deal with it since the owners will not allow us to use the well..... we won't get into that.  Usually only when we get into these drought like conditions and usually more often in late July/Aug.... it normally isn't this hot here in Sept, and we usually have more rain than we have had this fall.  It is still running a little, but the trough is deep enough ( it is a big round concrete one) that the smaller calves can't reach down into it.  I'm saying the ones that are 200-400 lb.  The ones over 400 lbs can pretty much reach but it has only had about 2-5 inches in it at any one time here the last few days.  The cows are keeping it pretty low when they drink.  But, they are not "looking for water" as they came back up to the truck when I was unloading the water this eve, some took a drink then just walked off.  The calves spent a little more time at it, but still didn't go crazy for it.  I took nearly 190 gallons according to the measure on the side, and I bet there was 125-150 gallons left when I got it emptied and they all just were standing around looking at it, and at me, like okay, now where is the grain.  So better to keep them satisfied, as then they don't rush and try to knock me down getting to the water.  

Normally we would have just moved some out, but the first calf heifers are starting to calve and there are several that I am going to start breeding AI.  Was waiting for the temps to drop down some, so they will be showing heats and be more likely to settle.  Going to get the heat detector patches on them in the next couple of days and get serious about trying to catch some in heat and breed.  Got 6 or 8 that really need to get bred.  I don't care about them having summer calves, it would be better for me if the nurse cows do wait until at least June so that I am back on my "feet"  (ankle) and able to graft calves on them. Plus I may be milking one or two for myself some too,  so I have to be mobile.  I don't want them to all calve at once either, so starting now, and breeding through until the end of dec will space the calves out a bit.  There are several jersey/holstein crosses, and a couple that are jersey/beef and  holstein/beef crosses and a few will wait until the following year to get bred but I have about 6-8 heifers that I need to get started on getting pregnant, besides the 5 cows that are there. A couple will go with the bull in Nov/Dec for fall calves next year.  But they are beef crosses and hopefully I won't have to try to put any extra calves on them like the jerseys and the jersey/hol crosses. 

Had 2 new calves on the first calf heifers.  One on a black heifer, little black bull calf, up and she was talking to it good... and a grey charl x heifer had a nice looking grey calf not too long before I was there, the navel was still "wet", but it was dusk and am not positive but I think it was also a bull. It was also up and she was being very protective of it.   That's fine with me.  Up and mobile is all I worry about, with the new momma talking to it and claiming the baby.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  you already have "fake milk" .... there's soy milk, almond milk,  coconut milk;  None come from a "lactating mammal" which what the true definition of milk is......


----------



## farmerjan

When I waitressed at a local pancake house for years, there was a couple who came in every Sunday after church for "breakfast".  We used a whipped margarine type stuff and had a "fake maple syrup".... They brought their own butter from home and a little container of maple syrup for their pancakes or waffles.  Hey, no problem,  they were nice, polite, regulars, and liked the pancakes.... we can accommodate.  They tipped decent too.  Sometimes would come in mid-week too.  He was totally deaf, and she was  hearing impaired, and she could talk some, but he always wrote his down on a paper. Always gave them a small glass of milk for their coffee instead of the "coffee creamer " that we mixed up there too.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses ; you already have "fake milk" .... there's soy milk, almond milk, coconut milk; None come from a "lactating mammal" which what the true definition of milk is......



True...do have those substitutes.    And while some of those are "acceptable liquid" for say, cereal...NONE match real milk, cold, in a glass.  Not for me anyway. 

 I'm just thinking of the labs who will "make" milk.  
 Like all the "spreads" to replace real butter.  I understand that some people cannot use real milk, real butter, etc., but some of these companies are putting out so many that you would think NO ONE should consume the real thing.  All of it is adding to the cow job loses!

No real milk is like saying I can't have a vine ripe tomato on a BLT.    I'm too old for all these darned changes!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is a big reason we are going to give growing some veggies, enough to can and freeze, a shot come Feb....there isn't any flavor in store bought anymore....and the varieties of the ones canned isn't for flavor either....I'm missing some colored butterbeans....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses ;  you already have "fake milk" .... there's soy milk, almond milk,  coconut milk;  None come from a "lactating mammal" which what the true definition of milk is......


Though they can no longer be labeled "milk", I don't look at them enough (like ever) to know what they changed the names to.


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> That is a big reason we are going to give growing some veggies, enough to can and freeze, a shot come Feb....there isn't any flavor in store bought anymore....and the varieties of the ones canned isn't for flavor either....I'm missing some colored butterbeans....


Squash, tomatoes, beans and greens are a good start!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> .I'm missing some colored butterbeans....


Yum!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Squash, tomatoes, beans and greens are a good start!


Sorry Bay, but greens won't be in my garden...Ever!!.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> since the owners will not allow us to use the well..... we won't get into that.



Miss @farmerjan,

I so much look forward to the time when you can retire, and can find a place of your own! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry Bay, but greens won't be in my garden...Ever!!.....


Ok, no greens. Maybe lettuce?


----------



## farmerjan

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan,
> 
> I so much look forward to the time when you can retire, and can find a place of your own!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Thanks, but I meant that at this particular pasture, where the spring is getting so low, that we cannot use the well there for watering the animals.  My getting a place of my own will not affect that at all.  We will probably rent this place until we give up cattle.  It's a pain to deal with the water if we have these real dry spells, but, there are worse things since we don't have to pay an electric bill there like we do at all the different places that have wells that feed the automatic waterers.   Besides, if the daughter ever inherits it, she will let us use the water, and when she is staying there with the kids, like when they come to visit, she will fill the water troughs if we are in a dry spell.  I just get so aggravated with the owners because they are so anal about some stuff.  And they call me to come shoot the groundhogs when they catch them...... GRRRRR


----------



## Mini Horses

People are funny.   Some are not pleasant to deal with either.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, looking for record heat today..... OH AGAIN???????  My recording thermometer hit 93 yesterday afternoon.  Already 71 at 9 a.m.. They are saying it will cool down some by Friday, with about a 20 degree drop in highs.  No precip in sight again until the first part of next week though.  Really unusual for here.

Got a farm to test this afternoon, got to get all the meters and stuff in the truck.  Going to run 2 errands since I will be going in that direction too,  so will leave by noon or before I guess.  It will be hot in the barn.

Roof guys finally got here to fix the porch roof that got the section torn off back in the spring... up there banging around now which is fine with me. 

Got my new glasses.  Nearly identical to the old ones and fit just fine.  So that was good. Same prescription so no adjustment there.   Got a new watch battery in my watch when I was out too.  

The guy who is supposed to be getting the engine out and "new one" in the car is away, so maybe next week when he gets back that will get done.

After talking about the owners that don't like to use the well to fill water troughs at the one pasture, he left me a message that he was up watering the flowers (this is his wifes' father's place & they come up to stay occasionally) and he said that the hose would reach the water troughs so he would go on and fill them?????   My son asked if he fell and hit his head on something.  So don't have to worry about that today.  They are really nice people but just have some weird ways.  They made such a big deal about how filling the troughs a couple years ago would tax the well......Not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.  

Guess I may as well get the stuff in the truck and get my s#@t together and get going.  May have time to stop at the goodwill store and just do a little browsing.


----------



## Bruce

We are going to have a hard frost tonight, I'll trade you 20° of our cold for 20° of your record heat


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

farmerjan said:


> Some are selling the farms, but some are going into beef. That will hurt the beef industry in some ways.


Since the new Farm Bill came out, we have a lot of beef producers with large irrigated fields change over to hemp.



Mini Horses said:


> No real milk is like saying I can't have a vine ripe tomato on a BLT.  I'm too old for all these darned changes!


Amen!


----------



## Baymule

I am so DONE with summer! Summer needs to go on vacation! It is officially FALL, but SUMMER is still here like a bad house guest that eats all the food, pees on the bathroom floor, talks loud, snoops through everything and farts at the dinner table. GO AWAY SUMMER!


----------



## Mike CHS

I love the way that I can go to bed laughing at some things and you truly add to that.    I had to read that one to Teresa.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce , I would trade you in a minute, as would @Baymule  for sure!!!! Hit 97 on recording thermometer yesterday, I saw it when I got home from testing after 8 last night. Today is supposed to be worse.... then dropping 20 degrees to more normal of 70's and 40-50's at night.  MAYBE some moisture in the forecast for Mon-Tues..... PLEASE.

Got the part returned for the tractor on my way to work. Full credit, no restocking fee which was a nice surprise.  Didn't get to go to Goodwill, but did get set up a little early instead of rushing when I got there.  It was too hot to push it too much.  One of my farmers that sold out stopped by at this farm and got to visit with him for a few minutes.  I sure do miss testing them. Nice small quiet laid back farm.... he said he really misses the cows.  He is the one that had gotten hurt, and just couldn't do it with the problems with his knee/leg.  

Heading up to do the meat birds in a few minutes.  Got to call the man back about when he thinks he will be able to take them so I can get things scheduled.  Don't want a farm needing to test the same eve the chickens need to go up there.
  Going to take a load of water and just take 20 gal out for the chickens and then I will haul the normal 5 gal buckets that I use there this eve.  I may have to take 2 loads to the cows today,  just because of the heat.  Plus then if I fill them again this eve, I might not have to take it tomorrow.  But I am figuring that I will be hauling at least one water a day for the next couple of weeks until we get some good soaking rain.  

Have been on the phone leaving messages for testing and already got the milk samples from yesterday packed to go to UPS.  So time to get out the door, get the water done first, then go from there.  One more day of record heat to get through.


----------



## Baymule

On Monday, the high will be 78*


----------



## farmerjan

Well, the recording thermometer hit 100 this afternoon.  It is near the house, brick on that wall, but I see where the bank was at 97 earlier so don't doubt that it is about right.  You can feel it is a little cooler though as there is dew on the grass and plants tonight.  Friday is supposed to be in the 80's then Sat only in the 70's.... YEA for fall temps.  60% chance for showers/rain on Monday..... not but maybe 1/2 " but soft and slow would be great.


----------



## farmerjan

COOLER RELIEF today.  We broke 100 yr old records all across the state yesterday.  So if global warming is caused by all the modern stuff, how is it that nearly all the records broken yesterday were set in 1919 and a few in the late 1800's?????
Temps are a nice 65-70 right now. 

Going to go haul a load of water and then have to go check on some cows for a neighbor.  He had back surgery and was doing okay, but has been having some pain and now is back in the hospital and it turns out there is a pocket of infection.  Got to go in and clean and flush it out.  I was checking on his cows that were due to calve right down by me and they are all calved, but now the pastures are drying up, no grass and water is getting critical for them too.  I will probably have to go feed some hay for him to carry them over but he is as worried about the water.  They can pick but water is essential.  

We are still only supposed to get some showers on Monday, then back to sun. Exact opposite from last year's record rain... Ought to be able to bottle it and save it for when you need it.  We are not too far behind normal averages for the year, but it was all in the late winter/spring/early summer.... Nearly 1/2 the state is in moderate drought now, some severe drought areas.  More burn bans in effect too as it continues to get drier. 

Looks like we are maybe going to have to feed some hay to carry the one place over. That's the place I am going to start breeding some cows AI.  So far the other places are doing okay, but we need rain to get the cool season grasses to get to growing.   Not going to sell right now if we can help it,  as the markets are getting a large number of cattle.  Partly is the normal fall selling of calves, but partly is the dry conditions now.  People are getting rid of stuff because they will not have enough hay to feed now and then feed through the winter.  We were looking okay for our round bales and short on the sq bale hay to sell, but now we are going to have to look at the round bales and do some figuring.  Normally don't start to feed round bales until mid-Nov or Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Ought to be able to bottle it and save it for when you need it.


I believe that is called the aquifer 
Sure hope your neighbor's infection is cleared up quickly.


----------



## Baymule

I get it. Grazed pastures here are crunchy and brown. Some Ungrazed or sensibly rotated pastures are green. There has been just enough spotty showers for our hay supplier to cover themselves and customers. We always buy early. Because of our lack of pasture we plan on hay year around. Usually the winter grasses give us a little relief, but it is powder dry right now. We are in a vastly different situation from you, if I operate in a hole, it is not critical. Taking 6 lambs to USDA slaughter November 12. Then will advertise the meat for sale. If I can make good sales, might break even or make a profit. Up to now, sales have been to friends because I haven’t had many to sell.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ;  only problem with an aquifer, it is usually underground and would require money/electricity to get it up to where it then could be used.  I'd like to be able to just have it already at the ground level....  
In all honesty though, any that would be in an aquifer won't do a bit of good for the springs that are close to the surface, nor will it help the pastures with moisture unless it is "tapped" and the water brought up and then used for irrigation....We are in that much of a dry state.  And they lied because temp on my recording therm hit 96 this afternoon.  

Hauled one load of water and will go haul another in a few minutes after I eat a bite. Cows still didn't go crazy when I was running it out, but only one group came up and the other group stayed down over the hill at the water trough off the spring.

  Did go up and check on the cows for the neighbor, and am going to have to watch their spring fed water trough too.  Don't know if I can haul water to 2 places if it gets any drier.  We are going to take a couple rolls of hay in there so that if they aren't getting enough off the pasture they have the option of the roll of hay.  If they aren't hungry, then no big deal it can sit there.


----------



## Baymule

Everyone should have a neighbor like you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> Everyone should have a neighbor like you.



Amen to that!  Come to think of it, ever considered moving to western Arkansas?


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  and @Senile_Texas_Aggie ,  thank you for the nice things you said about me.  I don't think that I am that nice a person some times, but you do what you can to help fellow farmers. The ones that I am keeping an eye on the cows are the ones I used to goat sit for all the time.  They have sold most all the meat goats, are not planning to have anymore kidding, and might just start buying some in the spring and feeding for the markets in the fall.  The worm problems here are just overwhelming sometimes, like with all the wet last year, and the predators on the baby kids was rough.  But, regardless, they don't go away to as many different antique shows that they used to, so it is good that they don't need a goat sitter/feeder with my ankle issues, it is tough.  The cows are more the drive into the field and check them, go check the water troughs etc.. 

STA, sorry, no thoughts to move to western Arkansas.....

I hauled a load of water and everyone came up and checked it out and didn't drink but a couple of mouthfuls. I think part of that is that is was so much cooler today too.  Had another new calf on the first calf heifers, a cute little black white faced calf (mom is bwf too).  

It got down to 54 last night and never got above 63 today.  What a temp change.... .... like COLD compared to yesterday.  I think alot of it was that it was cloudy all day, and just felt chilly after all the hot sunny days.  My son has a load of sq bales of hay on the trailer to take across the mountain tomorrow morning, and I might just go for the ride.  I can help unload if I don't have to walk too far with it.  Supposed to be cloudy again tomorrow, possible shower, then more possible rain moving in for Monday.  Still only saying a 1/2 inch. 
We are going to test the 500+ cow herd Monday morning, then  I have another 110 cow herd to do that afternoon.  Don't like to back them up on the same day, but that's just how it worked out.  I definitely won't be doing any on Tuesday.  Got to get my little truck cleaned out as I think all the boxes will have to be inside on Monday.  It needs cleaning out anyway, good reason to make myself do it.   

Got a message that the broilers are going out of the house either Monday or Tuesday, so I am prepared to possibly go get any left behinds.  Sure wish these others would go to get processed.  I plan to call them on Monday to see if he has any better idea how soon he will be able to do them.  I plan to do all 28-30 that I have right now plus the couple of odd ones my son has to do.  If I get any left behinds, then there are 2 that I might keep back as they are still smaller in the group of "smaller ones".  But if there aren't more than a half dozen to go get, then I will send all these and be done for the year. You never know from one time to the next.  

Going to pack up some boxes of books the next few days that it is colder and rainy/damp/dreary out.  Trying to do some inventory lists and pack up what I want to keep, and what are duplicates and want to sell.  Guess that will be waiting for next year as I just didn't seem to get to it this fall. But, I have some major house cleaning, moving stuff, to get this all ready for me to come home to with crutches and a knee scooter.  Since I am the worlds' worst housekeeper, it is something I need to get going on now because I will procrastinate if I don't set some real deadlines for myself. 

I have some sewing that needs doing, my son has given me some pants that need patches and such.  All the kind of stuff I normally do in the wet weather/cold days that I would rather stay in.  I did pick up some fabric to make him some cushions for his kitchen chairs;  Farmall tractors and a farm scene to use on the back.  Then he can reverse them on the chairs.  Thinking Christmas.... 

BRRRR it's down to 58 already and I am chilled.  Need to go get a sweatshirt to put on.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> It got down to 54 last night and never got above 63 today.


Winter has arrived in Virginia!


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Winter has arrived in Virginia!


NAH, just real "fall" weather.... 
But it sure was a temperature change......


----------



## Mike CHS

We are still above the norm (low 80's) but I'll take it over what we have had.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have another 10-12 days before "possible" May happen..........and I sure ain't wishing for a potent cold front come with enough "steam" to make it here either.....cause it would have quite an effect on all y'all that are on that path from the NW to SE....cause it would have to be a "polar express"....and it is way too early for so many to endure that, just so we could get a "heat breaker" here....I just hope all get to enjoy at least 3-4wks of Fall weather before the "winter coaster ride" starts up.....


----------



## Bruce

y'all come up here, I'll share some fall weather with you!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, after all those days of heat, we have had the 2nd day in a row that it was cloudy and downright cool.  58 last night to 67 today.  Cloudy, had about 10 sprinkles, then saw a little sky through the clouds late afternoon.  Better chance of showers/rain tonight and tomorrow, but the radar shows it staying more west and angling more north as it moves this way.  It is only a band of rain too, not a huge system.  Sure hope we do get some of it.  Time will tell.  At least the temps are more normal, that is alot to be thankful for.

Went with my son to deliver the hay this morning.  3 different places.  One place, our oldest (longest) customer only gets about 25-30 at a time as they only have 1 large pony "left" from the younger days when the 2 kids were home and they rode and all.  It's a large pony, but it stays fat as a butterball on thin air and they have to be very diligent to not let it get too much.  Then another place still had some left but they have added to their horses, the daughter has "leased" a hunter from a family that their daughter has gone to college and she could not take the horse because of the outlandish costs at the closest stable.  So it is going to work out as a win for both by the looks of it.   And to our benefit for hay selling;  as long as we can make enough hay to take them.  And then the third place, she does some lessons, runs a "summer camp" and does pony rides/birthdays and all that.  Had help at all 3 places so I just visited a little as I have been to all them before. 
Then sandwiches at Jimmy Johns, and home.  

I hauled a load of water, and they all came up and looked at it, took a sip, and wandered off.  I checked and the lower trough was half full, so they are definitely getting enough.  I think the cooler temps have really helped to dramatically cut the water needs, literally overnight.  

Had another new calf on a first calf heifer.  One of my 4 in this bunch, she had a nice bull calf.  So 2 of mine have calved, 2 more to go.  There are 4 left total, 2 are mine, 2 are my son's.  That's real good they are calving this close together... hope the other 4 come fairly quick. The one calf is still little tiny;  but it was laying down with momma this afternoon and all looked fine. 
Did see one that has an eye that is squinted closed so will have to get him in the barn and check it out.  It could just be irritation from the dry brittle grass and weeds in the pasture.  It is one of the 3 month old group, and has come in for grain before; so tomorrow I will put some grain in the pen and see if I can get it to come in for some through the creep gate.  May take a day or 2 to get it to come in but I think it will remember the grain.  I am definitely going to put a couple protein tubs in this pasture for these young cows this coming week. Won't hurt the calves to learn to lick them either. 

Got all the sample bottles in the truck for the morning, and everything else ready to go.  I will pack the samples  after I do the chickens on the way home,  and get the bottles for the afternoon herd ready then.  I am heading to the shower now, as I am yawning so a good time to go to bed.  Have to be up at 3a.m. to be at the farm by 4.  Ugh


----------



## Bruce

I'll think about you at work ... when I wake up about 7!


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> 3a.m. to be at the farm by 4. Ugh



A definite UGH!!  Won't be a lot more of those though.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think you and my bride would be good friends as she has the same work ethic.  )


----------



## farmerjan

It's Monday evening and I am ready for the shower.

Cloudy most all day today. the threat of showers but nothing.  A little bit around, but barely enough to get the ground wet.  63 to 76 so a little bit warmer.  Tested at the farm, it wasn't bad until about the last hour and I started to "hurt".  Was glad to see it get done and over.  Stopped at the chickens on the way home, and then worked on getting samples packed.  I really felt the short night, and of course I woke up a couple times, probably afraid I would oversleep the alarm... So tonight I will really sleep. 
Tested the 100 cow herd this afternoon, and even though it is not a hard herd, I really hurt by the time the 2 hours were over.  That is why I don't like to put 2 together on one day because it is just too hard on the ankle.   

One good thing came out of today....Talked to the guy about the chickens, said I had some farms wanting to test since it had cooled off a bit but I didn't want to commit until I knew what day he wanted to process, so I could be free the evening before and bring them up.  He said he was waiting on a couple of others to call back to confirm that were tenative, but he hadn't heard so would it suit me Tues or Wed morning....THIS WEEK.... so I said I couldn't get them there this evening due to a farm testing, but Wed would suit me well as I could bring them "tomorrow eve".... 
SOOOOO they will get loaded up tomorrow aft. and get processed on Wed.  I did ask if they cut them up in parts and he said no, so I said that was fine, that they could just put them in regular bags; and he said if I brought the coolers when I bring the chickens, they will just put them right in the coolers ( the big ones I want to part) without even the bags, and put them in his walk in cooler til I can go get them.  
So, I will have to part them out myself, but that is okay.  They will only cost 2.00 each for the 16 real big ones.  The "smaller ones" I will get vaccuum packed but not frozen,  like the last time, and bring home and stick in my freezer.  I will have to move all the ones I have now, around as I had put them in there all spread out to freeze quicker.  Now they need to get "packed" better and then I can freeze these others.  Probably put the smaller ones  in to freeze when I get them home (probably go get the Thursday afternoon), and then work the big ones up on Friday.  Just dump a bunch of ice on them and they will keep fine.   This worked out perfect  and I will not have such a big bunch to feed if there are any from the left behinds....haven't heard from them yet, so I guess the poultry co. hasn't told them when they are going.  If there aren't too many I may just not make a special trip, but I could actually swing by there on my way home from getting the others as it is in the general direction and would only be a little side trip off the direct path.... 
This will REALLY help with the feed situation. .  I was going to take one out of the freezer to cook up the end of the week, so I will just wait til there is one fresh. YAY. So Glad it is working out this way.  

I did not haul water today, so definitely will have to in the morning.  Wasn't enough time and they weren't in dire straits yesterday so I figured they could go drink out of the spring fed water trough.  Don't want to force the calves to deal with it so will fill the other 2 troughs I have been hauling to tomorrow.  They are still calling for some precip, but it doesn't look or sound like very much.  Maybe a 1/2 inch.....  Well every little bit helps.  But it isn't enough to get the wheat planted;  for winter cover crop and for spring harvesting for hay;  on the fields we took the corn off or the sorghum because it will only barely be enough to get sprouted, and if it doesn't rain after that it will die.   We'll see.  Should really get planted by about the 10th.... but not getting much cooperation from the weather....

Doesn't look like I will be testing anyone else this week unless someone returns my calls.  Maybe on Thursday a.m. or Friday? I do know next week I will be doing 2  most likely, but don't have the days yet.  Waiting a bit to see what/if we get enough of a rain, to perk up the hay for a 2nd cutting.  It is sooooo dry and brittle right now.   I'm going to call a few more and it is going to be first come first served since no one has returned any calls yet. 

Time to get going or I WILL FALL ASLEEP....  Got alot to do tomorrow now.


----------



## Mike CHS

_I have said it before but I often wonder what you do with all of your free time.  _


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> _I have said it before but I often wonder what you do with all of your free time.  _


Read or sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> This will REALLY help with the feed situation.


I bet! I've got 24 layers and they are eating a fair bit of feed even though they have access to the outdoors all day long. Can't imagine how much meat birds would eat. Guess I'll be seeing an increased intake when the snow hits. Not much nutrition in snow.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is a cool wet evening.  About 55 degrees from a high of only 60.  We got some rain/showers today.  Not as much as they said, ours was more misty sprinkles kind but it was starting to actually lightly rain when  I left to go up and catch up the meat birds.
I had stopped earlier and put feed in feeders in the 5x10 pen, as they were about empty, (I had planned that)  and they all went in for the feed so I shut the gate. I have been leaving them out loose.   Put a waterer in there and some shavings so they wouldn't be dirty. Went up about 3:45, carried them 2 at a time to the crates on the back of the truck.  Got good and wet but got them all loaded by  about 4:45.  My son came by with his 2 birds, offered to help but I had just loaded the last 4 .  Took the 2 big cooler chests too, and they will put them in the coolers, in their big walk in cooler after they are done.  I said to put the 14 smallest in vacuum bags and the rest 16 or so, just in the cooler and I will part them out at home.So they are gone.

Of course, the farmer texted with the broiler houses, and said the "birds" go out in the morning,  at 3:30 a.m..... So I texted him back and said to let me know approx. how  many there are left behind.  If there aren't very many I may just not bother. I can go get them within 24 hours.   But then I get to thinking that they would be good added feed for the cats.... Well we will see.  If there aren't too many I won't make a special trip.

The farmer where I took the chickens said they got nearly 2 inches of rain,  but we haven't had that much.  Maybe a couple tenths???.  Now it looks like it is passing out of the area and we won't get much, if any more;  temps look to be in the 70's days and all sun again.   We really need an all day/night slow rain of 2 inches or so..

Not much else... I just made a bowl of soup because I was cold and damp.  I did take an extra shirt and sweatshirt with me so that I could change out of the wet stuff.  But you know how that dampness gets so I wanted a bowl of soup.  Am going to get a good HOT shower and go burrow under a blanket and maybe read a book for awhile...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bowl of soup, hot shower, good book and a warm bed!  Good way to end a cold damp day!


----------



## Baymule

Glad you are getting the chickens done. We butcher ourselves, it's a job! I am always glad when we are through.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, seems they have a new field rep and the left behinds had to be gone within hours of when the house was emptied.  He texted me and said if I couldn't get there by 10 he was going to have to kill them.  There were less than 30 and I told him  to go ahead as I couldn't get there til this afternoon. Said the field rep was there already and had a fit that there were still live birds.  Like he has nothing else to do on this farm with 80 dairy cows and calves to also feed?  He was P.O.'ed at her and I don't blame him.
  So one less thing to deal with this fall now.  I will go get the butchered ones tomorrow, and be done for the year. Just have my purebreds.  I may move them up to where I had the meat birds as they will be able to run out loose some,  that they can't do here.  I am also thinking that it will make taking care of them easier on him when I have my surgery etc, he won't have to come down to the house, especially if the weather is bad and he has to work 12 hr shifts at VDOT, they will be close to him.  I can feed the cats here easy enough on the front porch and not have to go out in snow or bad weather with crutches.  I'll think on it for a few days.  They will have a bigger pen up there too than they have here, but it won't be moveable like the chicken tractor here.  Something to consider. 

Sun again today, so the little rain is past.   We got .3 inches.  It is a help. but not nearly enough to even get the grass to grow.  It is nearly 70 out and very nice.  I am going to get some stuff together and go to the recycling center, take junk to the dumpster and go haul a load of water.  Will probably do some laundry today or tomorrow to take advantage of the good sun drying conditions.  Time to do blankets and such, to have them smelling nice to put on the bed.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> They will have a bigger pen up there too than they have here, but it won't be moveable like the chicken tractor here. Something to consider


Winter before long and they won't be wanting to move anyway.  Besides, you can't move them after surgery, for a while.    You could always wait a month before moving to DS house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm sure ya will enjoy the break and hope all goes well with your recovery, and maybe winter will be kind and not be too messy for ya or your son having to clear roads and such.....


----------



## Baymule

That stinks about the rep pitching a hissy fit and you missing out on the chickens. What a waste, when you could have taken them and used them for what they were intended.


----------



## farmerjan

These poultry companies don't like for anyone to get the "cull" birds at all.  To them they are just "collateral damage" and no good for anything.  It is frowned upon for anyone to get them except for the farmer where the houses are.  Believe me, I am as sick of some of them as anyone,  and do feel it is a waste but these field reps only see that the farmer is not following the established protocol.  Was always that they needed to be gone within 24 hours so the houses could be tilled or cleaned out, and all the sanitizing or whatever done to get ready for the next flock.  Oh well, one less thing to do this fall.

Yeah, I'm  not going to move my purebreds yet but it is a thought.  I want to move the pen up further into the 2 acre lot, have clean dirt under it and all that.  I actually have a TSC type house and run, in a box, I bought at a reduced price at the end of the season back a few years ago, and might actually get it set up there for the birds. I got it to be able to set up another breeding pen and then the landlord got so pissy about the chickens that I didn't set it up here.  The Verizon people are going to use this entrance that I use for their road into the tower, so might be better to wait til they get all the "roadwork"  done before setting anything up.  So might just move the meat bird pen and let the purebreds use it eventually.  Not on my immediate priority list.


----------



## Baymule

So the Verizon deal finally went through? When do they start?


----------



## Mini Horses

Thinking like Bay, when to start?

Cull chickens -- well, you have plenty in the freezer so that isn't an issue BUT -- shame the farmer can't/doesn't have a cage to contain & move to "undisclosed"  location.   Yeah, heck of a shame that they have such time limits on "removal".  I know the houses have strict time issues to prep for the next batch but 10 hrs??   And they pick up at night, right?   If he has more than one house, 30 leftovers is a small amount!!!   So be the rules.   They truly want him to just grab & axe.   Maybe THEY should do it while there...surprised they don't.   Oh, well. 

Cooling off there?  Is here.  "May" get some showers Monday -- like you, only a tiny amount from the days of mist.  Need a good rain here for the reservoirs. Oh, and my pastures!


----------



## Bruce

I suppose if the farmer wanted to he could put up a small coop away from the main growing area and move the leftovers there until they could be picked up (with a reasonable time limit). Probably not worth his time and money though since he is giving them away.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, first.  Yeah, the previous guy who worked here on this farm would catch them and call me, if there weren't very many.  This guy is a bit lazier in that respect.  He will call me, but is always "unavailable" to help catch them.  But, I am just past it this time around.  There are 2 houses there so not that many, I think he said like 13 in one and 14 in the other.
The last time the house "went out" I got there that afternoon and it wasn't a problem.  I just had things to do yesterday morning and planned to go up after lunch.  Yes the birds went out at 3:30 a.m. , so were probably all gone by 6 a.m.. 
This guy could have just told her (the field rep) they would be gone by that afternoon because he had other things to do before then.  But he is sometimes a little bit of a pain to deal with. Not going to catch them up for me or anyone else.

The next batch of birds won't be coming in for maybe 2 weeks, which is about normal, 10 days-2 week turnaround. 

The farm is actually owned by someone else and these guys are farm managers.... and the owner is tied up with his other farm which is bigger and more demanding. He knows that I get them so it isn't a problem there.

So, done deal, I am not going to lose any sleep over it.  Could've used them for cat food but I am not having to deal with them and getting them killed in early Jan before the surgery.  I won't be getting any again until at least April, all according to how the whole ankle thing goes, then when the next time the birds go out. 

The Verizon tower deal went through, but the neighbor keeps taking us back to court to try to stop it and mostly to see if she can just wear us down enough to quit,  money wise. 
It was approved by planning and zoning, it was approved by the board of supervisors.  So it is approved, no time limit to start according to the county.  Then she took us back to court and the judge basically threw it out again, saying that if the tower is built, and it can be ascertained that the tower has lowered her property values when she puts it on the market, then she has cause to come back before the court.  Then there could be a possible fine for us, or even an injunction to have the tower removed?????  Get real.
  But the best part is that we know now, FOR SURE, that she did not file for an appeal of the county board of supervisors' ruling (approval) and the time limit has expired to file for an appeal.  That is a good PLUS in our favor.... if she was so worried, upset, bent out of shape, etc., she would have filed an appeal of their decision.  
So, that said, it is tenatively a go, Verizon is reviewing it and may even "help" with some of the legal fees we have occurred.  The possible scheduled date for starting is late winter, they have to put in the road/driveway and such for starters.  That is when we look for another problem with her to come up of some sort.... but I said to go on and get it built and we will deal with her after the fact.  Every real estate person we have talked to just blows off the "damage, degradation" idea of it causing her property values to decrease.  Tough tomatoes  about her "view".   I'd like to win a smallish lottery, so that when she decides to sell, we could just buy her house which is adjacent, to the barn and field there, and send them the he// back to somewhere else.  

Yes it cooled down here some @Mini Horses , and we are looking at days in the 70's and nights in the low 50's or even a little cooler.  Definitely a nice slide into fall now, except that it is still so dry.  No precip in the forecast until next Tuesday at the earliest.  Had a farm just test me to test either fri or sat morning, no one else has answered my messages.  Going to call a couple others and then whoever calls back gets their choice first....

Heard from my little 20 cow herd up in the Winchester area.  She was selling to a small cheese making company, and had "cow shares" for milk.  Said she was going to sell out.  Well, the cows are gone as of the first.  But she is happy, they went all together to another small "farm" that is going to be doing what she was doing.  They are in WVa, so doubtful I will see them again.  But glad that she sounds happy about the situation.  Sad though, that another is gone.  8 sold out, 2 off test, and 1 that I gave to the other tester last year.... all in the last 2 years.  Have 2 that only test every 2-3 months , 1 that only tests 3-4 times a year, and only 2 that test every month religiously, with the rest testing every 4-8 weeks as it suits them.  Got everyone pretty well set that they will skip their test in jan/feb all according to exactly when I go in and who I can get done before I go in.  Have 2 that are not wanting to skip, so I am going to have to see what I can do about that.  Worry about it later....
Got to go get the chickens and do a few errands while I am out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am very happy to read that you have won "the battle of the tower" with your unpleasnt neighbor .


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am very happy to read that you have won "the battle of the tower" with your unpleasnt neighbor .



Amen to that!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Not going to catch them up for me or anyone else.


Doesn't he have to catch them to kill them? Or does he just blast a shotgun around until they are all dead.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am very happy to read that you have won "the battle of the tower" with your unpleasnt neighbor .


x1000


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Bruce he has to catch them, but all they do is give a wrist snap and snap their necks. They get thrown into a pile then go into the skid loader bucket and out into the compost pile.  Easier than catching and putting in a box.  The "rep" wants them to be dead..... not worth getting into a snit over it.  I put 45 in the freezer already, sold over 15 a couple of weeks ago,  got 12 to go in in the morning, they are in the freezer chest covered in ice in the vacuum bags, and 16 big ones to cut into parts in the other chest covered in ice. Didn't get back early enough to get to them this evening, after doing all the errands I wanted to do. That's 70 +/- this year.  Sure more for cat food/me food would have been good, but it could be worse. 

Yeah, we won against the neighbor, but really expect to have future problems.  We'll take what we've got and just hope it won't get too much more expensive.


----------



## farmerjan

A cool start to the day, down to 52 around dawn, it was 61 when I got up to go to test @ 3:30 a.m..  It is cloudy though so has that chilly damp feel.

I hauled a load of water last evening, and I saw one of the cows in heat I wanted to breed AI.  Unfortunately, it was too late and getting dark and I don't have lights at this barn (rented pasture).  But she was in full standing heat so went by on the way home from testing and bred her about 9 this morning.  Hope she will catch.  I am putting the heat detectors on the cows so that I can catch the ones I want to breed.  But it is nice to see them standing like that, much more of a "sure thing" than just seeing the detector patch rubbed from them riding.  I think another was in heat, but I was just not REALLY sure, and saw no signs of it this morning so didn't breed her.  I did write it down though so I can watch for her in about 20 days.

Had another little black bull calf on a first calf heifer this morning, got 3 more to go from the heifers, and the cows have had a couple.  The lower water trough was full this morning, so I won't bother to haul any today even though they did drink all I hauled yesterday.  It's easier to not have to walk down the hill to the spring fed one..... but there are no old cows there, so they can just take a walk. 

Going to probably stay mostly in the house and try to get some more books inventoried and packed in boxes.  Want to try to get some sewing done, my son handed me some pants that needed sewing/patches whatever.  Be a good day to stay in and do that, if it stays cloudy and cool.    I will go back up to check the cows for heats later and check on the new calf.  She seemed to be okay with it but it was barely dry. 

Got to finish up parting out those big cornish x I brought home and get the rest frozen.  Was hoping for a nicer day to do them. I may just put the rest in whole, at this point. See what the day brings.  
  If it doesn't rain, I may take the mower out and get up some of the dried up grass and leaves mixture.  The drought conditions have caused some of the leaves to start coming off the trees without really turning.  Be good chicken pen litter.  I'll just bag it and keep it til I need it.  There a few buckets that need washing that I ahould have done on those 90* days; they need to be gotten picked up and put away for the winter.

Got all the oil, anti-freeze, oil filter and new air filter for the car,  Guy is home from vacation and I hope they can get it done this coming week.  Then my 2wd ranger needs some work, broken spring on the back, a leak in the brake line, and now,  no heat.  I noticed the "overflow" tank for the radiator was empty, and put some in it but it looks empty again.  Might have a leak/crack or something.  Hadn't used any heat for months, so didn't know it wasn't working.  Ordered 2 new front tires for it...our local branch of the feed co-op still has the service station and most of us in the area rely on it for the little stuff.  They have a 10% off sale this time of year and I usually get my tires from them. I have 2 extra rims, so the tires can just be put on them and then I don't have to keep changing tires like when I put the snow tires on stuff.  The truck is wearing a front tire a little on one side, so when it gets the new tires and the spring done and all, then it will go to get the front end aligned.  
  Plus they do my oil changes and such.  Just had the 4x4 oil changed, greased and all.  Don't know when it was last done because I don't drive it that much.  But I was out and stopped and they just happened to not be busy so I said, hey, let's do it now before there is a storm or something and everyone needs stuff done.

Was going to rake the hay he cut yesterday aft, if the sun was out it would be drying fast because it is pretty thin.  But talked to my son this morning and we both agreed that there was no point in doing anything today.

We rotated some cows to sectioned off grass, at 2 different places, and will have grazing for about another 30 days I guess.  Have some at one place that need to come home,  it is not a big place, and there are no cross fences so they have gotten the best of it for the year.  We are luckier than some, I know of at least 3 farmers that have already been feeding hay for 2 or more weeks.  It is probably fortunate that we are down in cow numbers a bit.  We were running 200 +/- head of adult cows, and with purposely  not breeding some old cows back last year, selling a few more that were older and open, and just culling a few for other reasons (like bad attitude/crazy) we have cut back to about 150.  Had about 70+ calve this spring, and about 60-70 to calve this fall including the dozen new heifers. 
There were 25 that were held back and put back with the bulls this year that were not bred, supposed to have had fall calves (now) but should now be bred.  They will get checked here pretty soon.  If any are open again, they go.  Cull cow prices were so bad last fall/winter, and these are all young cows, it seemed dumb to "give them away" when we had the hay.  Plus some were a little out of condition due to the wet year and the grass not having the nutrition.  They all look real good, so hope they are bred to calve in the spring.But that is 6 months lost time and income because they should have been having calves now to sell next spring. 

Sun is trying to peek out here so maybe going to be a nicer afternoon.  Maybe I will get the lawn mowing/grass collecting done after all.  Gotta eat some lunch first though.


----------



## farmerjan

It is nearly 11 p.m. on Monday evening.  I spent about 3  1/2  hours  on the Farmall H raking all the hay he had cut.  I think he got about 1/2 or 2/3 baled, I haven't been back up there this evening.  Had to go to a pasture where we have 8 cows and the bull.  This is the pasture that is getting short, and the cows will be getting moved soon anyway.  The older lady that lives there, she is 96 and still lives alone and is totally lucid and talks like anyone about anything.  She said that there was a calf out there.  One of the cows did have a calf about a month ago.  She had been called open, a good young heifer, that we opted to keep and give a second chance, that must have gotten bred not long before we pulled the bull out and her pregnancy was too short for the vet to pick up on.  So she has a calf and the lady was pretty sure it was out in the yard.  I think maybe it was on the other side of the fence and she mistook it, but I went around the fence and did find that one gate that had been hooked, there was a gap there where the calf could have gotten out.  I shut it tighter and put the chain around it differently so that there was no gap.  Not such a big deal. 

It was chilly this morning, down to 41* but the sun came out and it warmed up to 81* It was a nice day on the tractor.  Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and pretty nice, then clouds and some showers Tuesday night and Wednesday.  Maybe we will get some accumulation.... an inch or more would be great.

Had a not so great Sunday.  Checked on the heifers and saw one looked like she was thinking about calving.  Took a load of water up, and checked on her, and she had a foot out.  OOOHHH NO, not good.  Called my son, said I needed him to help get her in the barn that the calf had to be pulled.  One of the front legs was bent back at the knee, and the poor thing was trying to push out the head and bent leg together.  I went in and found the leg but the head and all was right there and I could not have pushed it back in.  So we got a chain on the one leg, I had my hand in her pulling on the leg at the bend and it didn't take much to get it out.  Sadly, the calf was dead.  The sack had broken, so between that and the squeeze of the head and leg together, it didn't make it.  I called to see if I could get a calf to graft on her, but none available.  Since she is the smallest of the heifers, we decided to give her a break, let her dry up, and just breed her back.  She passed the after birth and all so ought to clean up inside okay.  She was the last of the heifers to calve so at least that is done.  It isn't her fault that the calf mis-presented so won't hold it against her.  The calf wasn't too big, just too big with more than normal trying to come out all together.  Part of the farming part of life. 

Got a farm to do Wednesday, and then will take the meters to the farm right up the road, for him to do his own as owner sampler.  This is the type of test he chooses.  Makes sense to drop them off, then I don't have to make a special trip up and back up to get them.  Just to go get them and do the computer work then send them off.

Thursday afternoon, we are going to go up to the neighbors and get his cows and calves in so that we can haul them to the sale on Friday morning. Takes a bunch of us to get them "pushed down" to the lot and then to sort them off the cows.  They will go to the barn where we have the pens and then load them out early Friday morning.  I think there are about 20-25 so it will be 2 trips to town.  My son will take one load early, and I will probably haul the 2nd load.  Won't be a big deal since they will be where they are penned and it won't be easy to get away from me so loading shouldn't be any big deal. 

Time to hit the sack, hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

This morning it was down to 40* overnight, so gradually creeping down in temps.  Sunny and nice all day.  Hauled a load of water and noticed that one calf, about 6-8 weeks or so old came up and was drinking water.  I'm thinking it's momma may not have alot of milk.  It is on one of the bought cows that calved so I will have to watch and see who.  None of them are tagged yet. I am glad that it has learned to drink out of the troughs and good that my hauling the water is helping them to be able to get to the water since the other water trough is not near as full.  I did check it and it is about half full, so still trickling in.  
The heifer we had to pull the calf out of, was right there with the other yearling heifers of mine that have not been bred yet.  Looked fine and her udder was not too terribly big so I think she will dry up okay.  She will just go with whatever group we have to get bred this December or so.  Get rebred, hopefully have a better year next year. At least she is not paralyzed from pressure on the spinal nerves from the calf trying to come out in a big "lump".  There are worst things.

Got the meters loaded for tomorrows' herd, getting the bottles and all ready for samples for both farms to take tomorrow.  

Going in to do some dishes and then sit and do some more book sorting and packing.  I have a ton of DVD's  and many VHS tapes that need to be sorted through and put into some sort of order too.  I am thinking that I should look at a "lounge chair" recliner of some sort for the ankle since he said I will need to keep it elevated a good bit for the swelling and such.  Have never had one.  I need to get some stuff moved around, some order of the chaos, and a few things probably need to be gotten rid of. 
Also have to see about getting a shower head with the hand held wand, because I have an old fashioned claw foot tub and a shower curtain surround.  I know that I am not going to be able to stand in it to take a shower on one foot... so a tub seat of some sort, and the hand held shower wand.  All these little things to try to not let wait til last minute, so I make a list and add to it as I think of stuff.  Anyone have any suggestions 'cuz I am sure I am not going to think of everything I might need. 
Since I am planning to be in rehab for at least 2-3 weeks, whatever I can get, I figure I should be somewhat "mobile" and have figured out some of the getting around on my crutches and knee scooter, by the time I am home. Since I am a packrat and have alot of clutter, that is what I am trying to get organized, and straightened out.  

Still calling on some rain for this eve into tomorrow.  But there is only forecast for up to a half inch at most.  And the line coming from the west looks to be fairly fast moving.  There is calls for some windy conditions tomorrow afternoon, with gusts in the 40 mph.... It will blow the rain past us quick.  Couple of windy days with sun, and temps back up into the upper 60's low 70's again.  

Just looked outside and it is pitch dark already at 7 p.m..  Definitely getting into fall weather and less daylight.


----------



## Baymule

You sound like you are preparing. A recliner! I love and adore my recliner. My husband had never had one, it didn't take him long to come over to the dark side.....   A recliner will keep your leg/foot elevated, if not high enough, you can put a pillow under your foot. A side table on each side of your recliner-one for the pillow and a warm blanket, the other for a lamp, books, TV remote and to set a drink on. 

A tub chair has wide legs, it might not fit into your tub, take measurements at the bottom, where it is flat. You may have to put the chair in sideways. The hand held shower wand is also a good idea. A NON SKID bath mat for getting out of the tub, you sure don't want to slip down. An easily reachable rack for soap, shampoo, etc because you won't be standing and you won't be sitting down in the tub. 

Cook ahead. Place on microwavable plates and freeze. Or place on ovenproof plates and freeze, wrapped in foil, just put in the oven and reheat. don't have enough plates? Goodwill! Make a pot of stew, soup or chili, portion into containers and freeze. Go ahead and buy some frozen dinners. Once in awhile, they are good, but a steady diet of them, especially when you can cook better, is


----------



## farmerjan

Just got done dishes and I can barely stand so a real relief to sit for a minute.  Got all the boxes of bottles that I need to put in the racks and as I came in the door, I heard a coyote, then a whole bunch of them.... all little ones, immature little howls and yips.  Guess the female is taking this years pups out to learn to hunt more.  Have noticed that there were a few less cats around, mostly the younger ones.  They go off hunting and all is fine for days, then when these coyotes come around I am sure a few have gotten caught out in the open fields.  I feel bad, but they get fed at the house and if they go way off hunting instead of staying around the barns and such where they can run and hide, then I can't do anything about it.  I haven't gotten any spayed yet this year, will wait until nearer the holidays and hope any that I do get fixed, will not go off too far and get caught by the coyotes. 

It's not that I don't care, but they are fairly feral cats, that I feed, and they have gotten the mouse and rat population under control.  I spayed my 3 original cats, after 1 litter of kittens,  one disappeared, one got hit on the road and one was poisoned by the landlord with antifreeze (?) that was left out ( on purpose or not I don't know for sure).  So I don't make "pets" of the ones that are here.  There are a couple of males that won't stay away, one is meaner than anything, and I haven't been able to shoot him safely without hitting someone else, or he would be dead.  These 2 males were not born here, don't know where they belong. Several of the female cats have disappeared in the last 2 years, and I know one got bit and tore up by one of the male cats one day when I was here and I should have hit him harder and killed him instead of stunning him and she ran off. The bites on her neck were infected and it took forever to heal.  I caught her once, gave her a shot of antibiotics and she liked to tore me up.  But I think it helped her to live.  I can sometimes live trap them but they get suspicious of any "difference in the normal routine" I have of putting out the dry food.  I have caught several kittens over the last couple of years and given them away, and had one that was my little buddy this year,  but one day found him dead.  

So, I guess the coyotes have made their way back around their "circle" and will be here for a couple of days.


----------



## Baymule

We visited a friend today not far from us. He has a hog panel cut to fit his porch opening at the steps for closing it off. Coyotes killed a cat right on his porch. The hog panel gives the cats a chance to run up the step hand rail and hide.


----------



## Baymule

We visited a friend today not far from us. He has a hog panel cut to fit his porch opening at the steps for closing it off. Coyotes killed a cat right on his porch. The hog panel gives the cats a chance to run up the step hand rail and hide.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , got the non-skid tub mat the other day when getting new shower curtains.  I have to have 2 to go around both sides.  So got a clear thin liner to go against the wall and a regular curtain for the "floor side" of the tub.  Will look for a soap rack, didn't think of that.  I will make a point of measuring the tub for the "seat" . Thanks for that. 

Don't have a microwave, but do have a convection oven that I do reheat in.  I am going to make some lasagna and cut it into serving sections sizes and freeze.  Have done that before.  Cook some of these chickens and make up into "dinners"  so that I can take them out of the freezer and put into the oven to reheat.   Getting some soup, 12-24 cans at a time, different kinds, and  clam chowder that I love, in the kind that doesn't require adding milk already, and spent some time at Sharp Shopper and Costco looking at stuff like that.  I love soup so that won't be a hardship.  Bought a big block of cheese slices,  and froze it in like 12 slice pkgs so that I can pull them out for grilled cheese or cheese on sandwiches. 
Got some hot dogs left that were made up of my meat, and some chipped beef from my meat, that I can make cream sauce pretty easily and have chipped beef on toast. I use the cast iron fry pan for alot so can use that for stove top cooking if need be. I have been stocking up on canned vegs so that I don't have to go digging in the freezer for stuff.  So I probably won't do alot of "complete meals" but have all the "components" right there to be able to take out.  I have been trying to empty the freezers out some so this will help.  Since I didn't do a garden this year, I am trying to eat up what there is and start over next year when I hope I feel more able to work in the garden.  Have been stockpiling some cans of vegs  to have for convenience and getting some frozen vegs and doing up in portion size pkgs, vacuum pack and freezing.  I do get tired of cooking for one, so this "prep cooking"  is not a bad deal. 

Will have to get a "stash" of ice cream closer to surgery, so I can indulge in my "comfort food" when I get home too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would sugvest that ya spend some time using cane or crutch that ya will use to get around with....this will "expose" areas that may need arranging to better suit the ease of use. Your balance will be different using them, so a little time spent can make a difference, than when ya can't do and just have to make do....practice using the shower seat, for the same reasons. When the oldest daughter was born, I was in labor&delivery with a cast on my left leg from hip to ankle. I had a 3 sp on the column in my car and had to figure out how to drive, so, just sharing things to think on....


----------



## Bruce

Good points @CntryBoy777. If I haven't yet, I will now suggest a knee scooter. Dad had one and it helped immensely. Also much easier to get around than on crutches.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Will have to get a "stash" of ice cream closer to surgery, so I can indulge in my "comfort food" when I get home too.



ABSOLUTELY !!  

When you look at the seats, some have arms.   They work better for you when alone, IMO.  Especially since you are getting in & out of a tub.  Plus, you can get ones that slide on seat part, so you can sit outside and slide in....  If you have to put it in sideways, may not be able to use one with arms.  LOOK at the tub, walls, area, etc.  They do make hand rails that fit on sides of tub.  Yours may not work, if old clawfoot.  You might want to consider a walker for some of these places if scooter won't fit, cane is small but not as able to be supportive -- depending on hand needed.   Really a shame you aren't closer, I have most of this stuff right here. LOL   Oh, riser seat for the toilet?  Keep in mind, you will only have one leg to bear weight.  Some of those old ones are low. 

But, we have a Habitat store that offers all this stuff, cheap. Try a 2nd hand store.   You can bleach it all.   Practicing is a great idea from CountryBoy.  Give some idea of balance issues.

Shirts with pockets or a fanny pack.  Hey, you will want to keep phone, pen & note pad, etc. with you and may want to "clip it to you".  You aren't going to be rushing to find things.  If you drink a lot of water, coffee, etc...a thermal cup, thermos, etc. for chairside.

Notice this is all inside stuff.   We aren't ready for outside yet.  

Do you have a date set yet?  Will it be there, local or a couple towns over (bigger hospital, etc).?


----------



## Baymule

Slider bath seat, good point. Those types also have legs that fit in the tub and legs outside of the tub, for greater stability. Height may be an issue, but the legs are adjustable, just measure and make sure.


----------



## Baymule

Don't forget the brownie mix!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Really a shame you aren't closer, I have most of this stuff right here.


Hey, you are closer to Jan than the rest of us! Of course I don't know where she lives, might be a good 300 miles.


----------



## Mini Horses

She's somewhere in the 4 hr drive time.  Lovely area of the State!!  Used to be up there for horse shows.  Been years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm 6'2" tall, so "swing width" was critical and with long arms, reaching is not difficult, but I've been around others that were in the 5'2" range and reach meant alot to....mom had several reach tools handy in a couple of areas, in case it was needed....depending on the brace, splint, or boot the movement of the joint will be limited....some rugs may present a problem....ahh!!....staying on somewhat "level ground" with be less painful...cause your other joints gotta "pick up the slack" for the one to be "sidelined" for a bit....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick post as I should be in bed.  Got 1.1 inches of rain on the Tues night/Wed  rain that stopped early afternoon.  Had some really strong winds come in, the ground is dry on top already, but it did help. 

Went up and helped get the cattle in for the neighbor, 17 calves in the 500+ lb. range and one old cow going to town tomorrow. My son will take a load in early, then I will take the second load in as he has to go to work.  I tested the herd Wed afternoon, then dropped the stuff off at another farm for them to do their owner sampler test.  They should call me to come get the samples and all tomorrow, if they got it done.  I have to go right up near there to test a farm on Sat afternoon, so if nothing else, hopefully they will have it done and I can just go by there early on Sat and get the meters, do the computer work for them and just make one trip.  But I would like to do it tomorrow because sat is the apple butter festival at the mill where I used to work, and I'd like to go by there for a little bit before going to work.  Plus my son wants to move the 9 cows and 1 calf and bull out of the one pasture that is pretty well done for the year on Sat morning.  So, we'll see what happens tomorrow. 
Slight chance of frost tonight with temps getting down into the 30's but it is breezy so might not settle.  Brought the 2 hanging spider plants in anyway.   That time of year.... actually it is way later than we usually go to get a frost. 

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will make some comments in a day or 2.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it's been a busy couple of days.  Each night has gotten a little colder, 41, 40, 39, 36.... last night.  Some places got down to 30 and even heard one at 27.  Frost around but we haven't had any here. It is going to be warmer tonight, we are due to get the remnants of that trop storm Nestor, coming in tonight after midnight ans lasting through mid day Sunday.  @Mini Horses  will probably be getting alot more due to the proximity to the coast and the storm heading east.  We will be on the fringes more, but there is some forecasts saying up to 2 inches.  Another inch or so would be welcome. 

Hauled the heifers in for the neighbor yesterday.  7 heifers and one cow he was culling.  My son had taken 11 steers in early.  I didn't get to the sale so don't know what prices were like, want to stop by there on Monday and see in general how things were looking.  Don't foresee any great improvement in prices.  The weights were a little lighter than his normally are too, 3 weighed only 350 ea and 4 weighed right at 510 ea.  The steers were more like 450 and 550/600.  I hope they did decent but I don't think they were all that great.  Prices the last 2 weeks I have been told were in the $.90 to $1.15 range for heifers, and the $1.15 to $1.40 for steers. At 500 lbs @ 1.15 , a heifer will bring $575, which is about what it costs to feed the cow for the year.... that means break even with nothing in your pocket.  A 500 lb steer @ 1.40 is only $700 which is $125-150 over the cost to keep the cow for the year.... it definitely is not a very good fall for paying any bills. And don't forget, he pays us to work the calves in the spring, and there are 4 of us that get them in, give shots, band, etc., for about 2 hours, and then pays us to haul them to the sale.... Plus we make his hay for him and we get paid for that. He's probably in his late 60's early 70's and just is not able to do it.  Plus it would never pay him to have all the equipment needed to make the hay when he only makes one cutting then grazes the place.  Alot of his cattle check will go to us this year, for our time, labor, equipment and fuel for haying costs... They are not "cheapskates" or anything, and never quibble over the costs because we do our best to accommodate them when they want to do stuff;  and our costs have certainly not gotten any cheaper.... it is just facts of life.  This is the sort of thing that makes older farmers decide to give it up because they can't do for themselves and have to pay others to do it.  As for our own, we just never "pay ourselves" a wage....our labor is free .

Moved a group home from pasture this morning, they need to be pregnancy checked.  The grass was gone there, it is a pasture we can't do any rotating due to lack of fences.  This is the lady that is 96 years old.  God bless her. .  If I live that long I hope I am half as sharp mentally as she is.  Arthritis in her knees is killing her and she can't get out in her garden anymore, but she is still "keeping on, keeping on".  Told me to NEVER give up....  Everyone else is still okay, and we rotated some in a couple of other places and with this little bits of rain, it ought to put some life back into the grass so it isn't so "crispy".  

Then I went to work to test a 70 cow herd this afternoon.  Got home about 8:30 and made sure the tarp was on the tractor for the rain we are supposed to get.  
I'm ready to hit the shower and bed. May get a little extra "time off" in the morning if it is raining.  I need to go check one of the cows we just brought home though, she is making an udder and was supposede to be open when she went out there with the bull.  One of the other ones wound up having a calf about a month ago, so was very short bred when we checked them.  I am wondering if this one was also short bred, of if she was bred, lost the calf;  not a good scenario.  I will palpate her tomorrow before we move these guys to a temp field, because if she has a big (close to calving size) calf in her, she will go up to where the nurse cows are.  She is guernsey/holstein, and will get a second calf at least.  So I need to determine her status. 

I think a cup of hot cocoa with a little amaretto  is in the next half hour plans and then sleep like a baby.... it takes the edge off the knee and ankle aches, and I can fall asleep with no problem.... I'm not a wine drinker, so that is my indulgence.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I think a cup of hot cocoa with a little amaretto  is in the next half hour plans and then sleep like a baby.... it takes the edge off the knee and ankle aches, and I can fall asleep with no problem.... I'm not a wine drinker, so that is my indulgence.



I like that drink, also.  Sometimes Crème de Cocoa, or Frangelica...whatever is there.    Or some coffee with Kahlua....less caffeine in the cocoa.   Fortunately for me, I'm just looking to take the "edge" off of the list my mind is tossing around up there...not pain.  For you, it's both, 'cause I KNOW you have a lot on your list!!    At this point in life, it's not an indulgence but an enjoyment.   

Hope your cow was just short bred, not a loss.   New babes are so adorable.   So, do you have another calf you want to graft to her?  She sure will produce enough for several calves and you, too, with that cross.  I know you had one FF heifer whom you felt might not be producing enough  -- young calf at waterer.  Isn't it hard to get the CALF to go to another cow?  Or are they just that opportunistic -- any teat for a meal?


----------



## farmerjan

I will be going up to the farm in a little bit and get the heifer in the chute to see if she has a big calf in her.  If not, then she must have lost it and she does not have enough udder to put a calf on her now.  Sometimes these older dairy cross heifers will fool you. Don't think she is going to calve in the next week, but there is an udder there...

The one we pulled the calf from I am letting dry up and try again .  She will go with the next group to get rebred.  

The heifer that I don't think is milking that good is a bought heifer.  She will go back with the bull, with her calf and get rebred.  Most of the time we will give a heifer a 2nd chance to calve and see how she does.  Since she is a bought heifer, we have no idea of her background and can't cull because she is from a poor producing family or anything.  I don't see any problems with mastitis, big quarters, nor do any of them look like they are 3 teat/dry quarter.  So, we will see.  She will get a 2nd chance if she breeds back.  Sometimes it just takes a little time/age to come into good production.  If the next one is not good, she goes. 
There are a couple of cows that I have seen more than one calf on.  Got one calf that was a twin, that we were bottle feeding.  Not that great of a calf, but still.  When he got to the point where I was stopping the bottles, and he was eating grain good, I let him out loose so he could get out and "be a calf",  not just penned up.  He took up with another calf, and then I caught him on the cow when it's own calf was nursing.  So he was opportunistic enough to find more milk.  She is also a bought cow, and I am not so sure now that maybe she is the momma of the heifer that I saw at the water trough.  I have to spend a little more time up there just watching since I haven't gotten any in yet to ear tag.  So, if it is her, then both calves will not be great, but since they are starting to come into the creep gate and looking for a little grain, which I am putting out for them, they will come along and catch up. If it is her, then I certainly will not fault her for not doing a super job with her own calf because she has 2 that she is feeding. 

Some cows will not let another calf on them, but for the most part, many of our raised up from calves,  cows will.  I was out to pasture the other day, and there were 2 BIG calves on the same cow, then saw another come up and go on her from the back, so that meant 3 on her.  They practically lifted her off the ground butting her and she tolerated it for a bit then moved off.  One was her own calf, but the other 2 weren't .  Now, they aren't being deprived because their own mommas were right there in the same area of the field.  They just are PIGS!!!!!  But in that respect, we are lucky because if a calf has enough moxie, there is often a cow that will allow more than one to nurse. 

I am going to put some molasses/protein lick tubs in this field for these heifers, although it is not the most "economical" way to feed additional protein and added nutrition, compared to just feeding grain.  But it is easier for them to just go after what they want, and sometimes I just can't get "through them" to get the feed into the troughs here before they get to pushing and shoving.  Since I just got the heat detectors to put on the ones I want to breed AI, maybe I will do it  tomorrow when their hair dry,  as they are being brought into the catch pen to get them used to it anyway.  There is not enough room for all of them, so, I want to make sure they are all getting a shot at a little extra nutrition this fall.  Although we are getting some welcome rain now, the grazing has been dry and not as nutritious as we usually get some fall season grass growth.  There just won't be much growth in the grass with the days getting short and the nights getting colder. 

Looks like the rain has stopped so I am going to get out and get a few things done.  Check the rain gauge and see what we got.  We are supposed to get another rain on Tuesday then a couple of dry days, then rain again over the weekend. 

Just talked to my son and he turned the cows we moved home yesterday,  into the back field near the barn there, with the plans to get them preg checked in a week when the vet can come.  So unless she comes to the barn, I won't be getting her in to check. Not what I planned, but not the end of the world. 
  My son is going up north to see his grandparents, leaving on Wed and coming home on Sun.  My father will be getting close to the end of the 90 days in rehab, and will probably be as close to the best he can be, from the effects of the stroke.  Don't know what is going to happen after he gets "released" although in a long conversation a week ago, I tried to make the suggestion that he look into an assisted living place where they can both be together with help, so that it will be easier on him and if something were to happen, they would have access to care. He was not all that receptive, so I left it alone.

  They still have 24 hr care at home for my mom, and it is costing, and my father got on the money kick again, and I just said that I guess he would have to do what he thought best.  He certainly isn't going to listen to me.  He constantly complains how this was not how he planned his retirement to be, and I almost said, well, if you had had your knees replaced and retired at 65 or so, then you would be in a lot better shape now.  
I did tell him that I planned to have the ankle replaced this coming January, that I was not going to be in agony for the next 20 plus years of my life if they could do something to make it better. He made a comment about surgery, and I said,  "look dad, you survived the surgery to do the carotid artery, and came back out of the anesthesia, so being "afraid of not waking up" didn't happen did it?  If something goes wrong with my surgery, if I don't survive it for whatever reason, then it is my time to go anyway.  I have no control over it.  If they can make my next 20-30 years more enjoyable, then I'd be a real dumbazz not to do it.  If it goes good, then the knee is next.  If that works, then the shoulder is after that."   But he put off retirement,  and my mom started to deteriorate mentally and then the "retirement" time was way too short.  Sadly, he has always been the control freak, and he really thought he was going to "control" his life right up through retirement and all.  
Then I look at the 96 yr old lady where we just moved our cows out of the pasture, and except for the debilitating arthritis in her knees, is still very "good" for her age.  She also has a positive attitude and her husband has been gone for over 20 years. I just wish there was something that could help her pain from the knees so she could do more things she likes and not hurt so much. I know she is not going to be around forever, I just wish that she had less pain to enjoy her years since she is very cognizant.... and sometimes you wonder why some people linger for years that are "no longer here" mentally.  Sad.


----------



## Bruce

You are doing the best you can with your Dad. You are right, he's not going to change. He had his "wake up" call and let the machine take the message.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I just wish that she had less pain to enjoy her years since she is very cognizant.... and sometimes you wonder why some people linger for years that are "no longer here" mentally. Sad.



Doesn't seem fair...I know.    There may be "something" that would relieve her extreme pain but, at her age, they are often reluctant to do much.   She needs to smack them back into their senses!

My mom had one knee "relined" about 20 yrs before she passed.  Was supposed to get the other done shortly after first and just "never had time"       She was retired!  Her husband was fine to be at home alone with self & neighbors to assist him for time needed to do and recover.   Stubborn woman!   Sooooo, in the end, that first knee was still great -- other one?  She couldn't hardly walk for the pain  -- even with a walker.  Shame!!    

Do those repairs while you can and enjoy the improvement.


----------



## farmerjan

Well we had 1.6 inches of rain and it stayed cloudy and grey and dreary all day.  Not too cold, got up to 61.  Tomorrow is supposed to be partly sunny then cloudy and rain again on Tuesday.  Getting the rain/moisture an inch or 2 at a time and not pouring down, with time to soak in, inbetween is really wonderful. 

A farm wants to test tomorrow that I wasn't really planning on . They don't test real regular so that is okay.  They originally wanted to test morning a couple of weeks ago , then didn't get the corn chopping done, then decided that they would rather test afternoon.  I was beginning to give up again because I told them that we could do Sun, Mon or Thurs this week and hadn't heard anything again. But we talked today and he wants to do tomorrow and that'll work.  At least I don't have to get up and be there at 3 a.m...... .  I will go up and set up early and help him get some of the computer work caught up from several months.  I have to call and get an access code since he has gone past the 120 day "limit" allowed between tests.  The way I figure it, a few times a year is still better than not at all.  .  Rather get home later than have to get up so early. 

I think I have about "burnt out" of the early morning thing. Had enough of it, after all these years.  I like sleeping later.... of course, I find that I don't go to bed as early because I am not as tired, so going to bed later, means getting up later.... it does kinda work on me not getting things done like I want to though.  I need to get back into a routine of going to bed earlier, getting up at a decent hour ( not the 3 or 4 a.m. stuff) like 6 or so, and getting on with getting things done.


----------



## Baymule

I am a big believer in "if it is broke, FIX it". My husband suffered for years with his knee and shoulder, in constant pain.  His shoulder popped out of socket a couple times a day and I popped it back in. His excuse was that he had to work. Along came retirement and I hauled him to the doctor. He got all kinds of tests, we started with a triple bypass open heart surgery, knee replacement, shoulder replacement, prostate surgery, oral surgery and is having cataract surgery November 18 and December 2. He recently went off his blood pressure medication, it was dragging him down. Now instead of being a sick old man in pain and misery, he is healthy, vibrant, active, happy and feels great. It all was well worth it for him to feel so good now and to be so active. 

It will be well worth it for you to take the time now to have the surgery, recovery and therapy, so you can have a HAPPY  and PAIN FREE life for the rest of your life. What good is it to have a long life if it is a lousy life?


----------



## Bruce

Too bad he didn't listen to you years ago Bay!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Too bad he didn't listen to you years ago Bay!


Amen to that!


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule   AHEM.....Speaking of ' if it is broke, FIX IT' .... don't you talk about "lurching side to side" when you walk due to your knee(s) ????? Are you one of those "do as I say not as I do"  people????.. .   But yes, I totally agree with getting things "fixed" if they can be fixed.  It took me alot longer than I would have really liked, to find the right doctor that could do what I believed could be done....replace the ankle, not fuse it.  And it just made sense to wait a little longer for Medicare to kick in than to have to do a $6,000 deductible that my insurance at work went up to.  And if it goes well, the knee is next.  That I will probably have done here local in Va, as there is a younger female dr in Charlottesville, that does the quad sparing, and she comes very highly reccommended by a good friends'  friend and fellow horsewoman.  She was back riding in like 8 weeks..... My chiropractor even said that if I got to the point where replacement looked like it was the only thing that would give me the relief, to try to find someone who does "quad sparing" as they don't cut the muscles or tendons in the knee, but go in from the side to actually put the joint in.  Recovery time is supposed to be alot shorter and less painful.  

I am pretty proficient on crutches and use a "cane with a little seat" now.... mostly when I am going to be anywhere that I would have to stand and I just can't for very long.   It is a cane, with a little seat that folds down with 2 extra legs, to give it stability.  It is a lifesaver in the barns for me now.  A walker may be in the line up, but there are 3 places in this house where I have to step down, or up,  going through a door, like 4-6 inches.  A walker won't be much help nor will a knee scooter be as maneuverable in those areas.  One reason why I wanted to find somewhere else to go too.  Oh well, that isn't going to happen unless I find something REAL QUICK..... So I think that the crutches will be of as much use as anything in many places here in the house.  We'll see.

I have looked at the seats and sliding seats for the tub, but none are "high enough" to deal with the taller sides of the claw foot tub.  Have found a "seat" that goes across the tub, and I think it may work and have found a smaller "stool" type seat that is narrow enough in the legs, to fit inside it.  Neither are real expensive.  Haven't been to any "Habitat" stores yet, but I am looking.  

Got my farm tested today, but he has a ton of "paper (computer) work to do before I can do the closeout and such for his herd.  So, I am going to have to go back there tomorrow for some serious "book work" time.  I am not very happy about it as he hadn't done near what he should have in prep for me coming today.  The only plus is that he is not testing the heifers he is calving out for another guy, and there are about 100 new ones that will only be there about 60 days.  He doesn't want to put them on test and pay for them as this guy deals in milking cows, and I don't blame him.  They were in the 3rd group, so I actually didn't have to "stay to the end" which would have been another 1-2 hours..  Plus, then I would have had to wait another 45 min for the wash system so that my meters would be properly washed through all the cycles.  This way, he will just run them through the pipeline wash cycles,  after the "heifer" group goes through.  So I will go up later tomorrow afternoon, get the meters, hopefully get the computer work done without any real snags........ because it has been so long since he last tested there is a ton of "catch up" stuff to put in. Then I will go to the farm that I have scheduled for Wed morning, (@ the miserable hour of 3:30 a.m.) ,and it will be 10 a.m. before I get out of there,  and get set up Tues eve and that will give me a little more "morning sleep time".  

Of course, it is feast or famine.... have another farm wanting to test Thursday morning. Really...  They don't start til 7 a.m. but then I don't get out of there until noon or 1p.m. by the time I get done with their paperwork..... That will kill my day on Thursday.... It is supposed to be sunny on Wed and Thurs of course   . Then rain/showers for a couple of days into the weekend.....  Only saving grace is that the paycheck will be quite a bit bigger than it normally would have with all these herds on it, as the way it falls, getting paid every 2 weeks, and all these will be on the same check.   I will really be aching by Thursday aft and will probably want to just not even move by Fri morning....  Oh well.

I'm yawning now so have to go and get some sleep.  Need to take my 2wd  ranger in to get the 2 new tires I ordered for the front, put on.  Planned to do it tomorrow with the rainy weather.... maybe I will drop off the 2 rims and let them get them mounted and I can stop by the end of the week and have them put them on.  Need to set up a front end alignment too so the new tires don't wear "crooked" .  These dirt roads, potholes and such, and trips in the pastures don't help to keep it in alignment. .  Maybe just make time to get the tires done tomorrow and see if I can get the alignment done the end of the week.  (Different place).  The local co-op doesn't do alignments but they are the best place for me to get tires and the little things like the oil changed and vehicle greased and they are close.  
Got to haul a load of water tomorrow so the calves can drink, the spring is doing a little better, but still not up to full capacity.  
Nuts,  I am tired just thinking about what I need to do tomorrow.....


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule   AHEM.....Speaking of ' if it is broke, FIX IT' .... don't you talk about "lurching side to side" when you walk due to your knee(s) ????? Are you one of those "do as I say not as I do"  people????.. .



Yup, that is me. I haven't had insurance since I quit my job to care for my mother after her stroke, when I was 56. Will be 65 next year and can go on Medicare. I looked into ObamaDON'Tcare, for the paltry sum of almost $1,000 a month and a measly TEN THOUSAND DOLLAR DEDUCTIBLE, I could have a crappy policy. I took a pass on that. So in the last 8 years the most I have spent at a doctor was $240 when I was sick enough to need antibiotics. The last time I was sick enough to need antibiotics, I went to the feed store, for $26 I got a bottle of fish antibiotics, took them for 10 days and was good. 

Fortunately I am healthy and rarely sick. I do get tired of stabbing pain in my knee. I prayed for relief and most of the pain stopped. I suppose when I am eligible for Medicare, the pain will come back.  At any rate, I haven't been lurching around like Queen Drunk lately.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> It took me alot longer than I would have really liked, to find the right doctor that could do what I believed could be done....replace the ankle, not fuse it.


I think it is a relatively new procedure. My Dad had it done about 5 years ago and I was surprised they could even do that. Things like hip replacements have been done for a LONG time. My aunt had a congenital issue and had her first replacements when she was in her early 50s so early 1970's. She had 5 total in her life, died at 93 in 2013.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Bruce , it is "relatively" new in comparison to hip replacement. Actually was invented/perfected by my 2nd choice dr at the Duke conglomerate.  Only because I was hoping that this younger one would think that stem cell regeneration would work for me.  I did a fair amount of research about it before finally going down there.  Done some more since then.  Seems that Duke does more ankle replacements than any other medical complex in the country.  They have like 20 doctors that specialize in just feet/ankles right there.  Not all do replacements.  Still pretty impressive in my book.  He knows the doctor that is in UVA here in Charlottesville, closer to me, that does the replacements.  But I just never got that "comfortable" feeling at that appointment a couple years ago.  So, you have to go to whom and where you feel that it is a good fit, and I liked what I saw and what I experienced there in NC.  I like that there are more than one there too, that are familiar with the procedure and all, just because. 

AHHHHH  @Baymule, I get it now.  Sorry, I was thinking that you were already in the medicare age group.  I guess because I knew you weren't working, didn't realize you had "retired early",  to take care of your mom.  It sure has been a big relief to me to not have the big deductible to look at, although mine was less than yours would have been.  And mine was part of my job, but it wasn't as good as we used to have, before the whole "obama care" BS came along. 

I am seldom sick either,  and hadn't used even a small portion of the out of pocket deductible for the last 10 years of work.  So it was like not having insurance because I never got any benefit except to "apply this portion to your deductible"  statements.  Still came out of my pocket.  That was 90% for the different doctor appointments that I made over the past several years, for consultations.  I think I have gone in for the signature sore throats I have had, about 4 times in the last 10 years.  Have had them since I was a kid, probably due to still having my tonsils.  None of the treatments I was going to Pittsburgh area, for the prolotherapy and PRP treatments,  was covered.  All out of pocket and that was probably over $10,000 in the course of 2 years. But, I am not sorry I tried it, and it did some good in my left knee.  It doesn't hurt near as much as it did.  The other joints might have benefited if I had done it 10-20 years ago before they got so bad, but the injuries might have made it so they would never have gotten any good from it. The right knee was injured the first time when I was a teenager.

It is a chilly, cloudy, wet, rainy, drizzly, kind of day.  Just like was predicted.  Got a few things to do here, then will call my farmer from yesterday,  and see how he has progressed with the computer work.  I don't think I am going to bother to haul any water today, but I will go up and check the spring when I go out.  I can haul tomorrow afternoon if need be when it is sunny out. The cattle drink alot less since it has gotten cooler, and they even drink less when it is rainy because the grass isn't dry as they are eating it.  I didn't go check it yesterday, since it was looking okay after the rain on sat eve/sun morn with the 1.6 inches we got.  
I didn't get the heat detectors on the cows yesterday like I had hoped.   Can't do it today, their hair is wet and they won't stick.  Would like to get it done in the next 2 days with it supposed to be sunny and dry.... but I wasn't anticipating having to spend half my days testing both days. Oh well, we will see....I'll get it fit in here somewhere. 

My son is leaving tomorrow to go up north to see his grandparents, and I will also have to feed and water the chickens and sheep at his house.  He is going to move the sheep into a new section, so won't have to do anything except check them and fill water troughs.  Plus check on the cows daily since the older cows are calving now. 

Be a good day to stay in, curl up with a book and hibernate with this wet outside....    yeah right


----------



## farmerjan

Been a couple of long days and aggravating to say the least.  Dealing with the farmer that hadn't tested in a year and all the "I haven't gotten all the information caught up yet"  and 2 extra trips there and still not getting the co-operation I should have gotten, has put me in a very UNHAPPY state of mind.  I lost much of the day on Wed by going back to that other farm, then lost nearly all the day Thursday, making another trip there only for the farmer to not have left the computer in the office, and didn't answer the phone when I tried him, so  I just left and said that's it.... I wasn't going to make another trip today, and the samples were getting shipped and the lab will have to deal with the mistakes, and aggravation because it wasn't done the way it is supposed to.  NOT WORTH IT for a farm that hasn't tested for a year....

   The early herd Wed morning is just too early anymore... and the herd that I did Thursday is just long... mostly because they don't start til 7 a.m., but also because they are milking about 40 more than the last test 2 months ago;  freshened a bunch of heifers and some more cows came back in fresh.  Oh well, today I spent getting samples packed and shipped, took a couple of rims down to drop off so they could work on getting the new tires mounted and such, then will just have to put them on the truck on Monday....
Went to town and sat through hours of the cattle sale to watch prices and it doesn't seem like the new owners are getting it "together" very well yet.  Lots of delays, and waiting between bunches through the ring because they just don't seem to be able to get cattle moved around very fast and can't sort them in the pen prior to coming in the ring.....got a message that the people at one place we rent are going to be gone for a few days, and that the calves are getting through the electric fence along the driveway, so I have to go up there tomorrow and see what is what.  Also have to do the chickens and all at my sons' house again tomorrow.  He is supposed to be home Sunday aft or eve....
Had another farm want to test on Mon eve-Tues morning.  They are one of only 2 that I do 2 consecutive tests.  And the big one in Winchester (2 hrs away) wants to test Wed morning so I will go up there on Tuesday eve & stay over.  They start at 2 a.m..  Got another scheduled for Friday as they don't want to do it the next Monday with the time change on Sunday.  They are great so that is okay... but it seems like they all want the same week, instead of me being able to get them spaced out like 2-3 a week over the whole month.

Weather was really nice Wed and Thurs, , today was some sun then some clouds but still in the low 60's.  Supposed to get some showers tonight, and showers into Sat  night with more "rain" into early Sunday.  We can use it, but I was hoping to get some of the leaves up and that sure didn't happen with this PITA herd the past several days.  The maple is turning yellow in a hurry, but alot of the leaves are falling off too.  I need to do a mowing and getting the stuff bagged up for the few chickens I will have through the winter. Have to see how the weather plays out. Gotta be dry for a few days so the leaves are dry to store.

Couldn't sleep because of my knee aching so got up and wrote this.  Now I will probably go to bed and sleep later than I want to try to get some stuff done tomorrow....


----------



## Baymule

Funny how that stabbing pain in your knee, like someone driving a sharpened screwdriver through you knee with a 5 pound sledge hammer, will make for a bad night's sleep. 

Take turmeric. It reduces inflammation. It helps me a lot, I can feel the pain subsiding in 30 minutes. You can buy it in capsules, but I buy a 1 pound bag at the health food store for about $8 and mix it with coconut oil to make a paste. I take a spoonful of the stuff, immediately washing it down with something to drink. Tastes bitter, yukky, but it works. Turmeric is my friend. It's a love/hate thing.


----------



## AmberLops

Another thing that works great (especially with turmeric) for pain is Great Corydalis
https://www.amazon.com/Great-Coryda...eat+corydalis+tea+pills&qid=1572148647&sr=8-4
I take these tea pills but there are other ones, in capsules but i haven't tried any other brand but this one. They work!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the info.  I already take 2 different formulas of turmeric/curcumin, one has black pepper in it and the other has some boswellia and collagen.  Haven't seen or felt any relief. I am giving them another month, but it's been 4 months already. There just doesn't seem to be anything that will help very much.  I had not seen or heard about the one with the bioprene, so have ordered that to try and the corydalis. Worst it can do is .... nothing.....I have done many different supplements, both from the holistic approach with the dr that I had the PRP and prolotherapy treatments, that he has proprietary blends he has formulated..... to other ones I have found and tried from ads and info on the internet and reading about in magazines, journals, etc..  Believe me, I have tried many, and when I do I try to do at least a 3 month trial on any because I know that it takes a little time for things to work.  
So will give these others a try,  you never know, might just find a magic bullet to help ease the pain. 

Turned out to be a mostly cloudy day all day today.  Did get a little sun late in the afternoon, peeking through the clouds, but had clouded up more by dark.  It was warm enough though, hit low 60's , so wasn't uncomfortable.  Went up and did my son's chickens and all, went by a neighbor's where we make hay off their place, who lost her husband to that terrible freak jousting accident last year.  She works outside of DC and comes down every few weeks.  They(she) have a place up there, this was to be where they planned to retire to,  and he was actually working from here alot by tele-commuting.... Anyway, we made plans for dinner.  Then I went over to the pasture where the calves are getting through the electric fence.  Found a few spots that I need a couple of new insulators, need to tighten up the fence in a few places.  Didn't have the fence tester,  so got that and some replacement insulators,  and I will go back tomorrow and see if I can get it working right.  Am looking at the possibility of having to replace the plug in charger though.  It is clicking, but I didn't see the light blinking.  Have lost one to lightning there once already, and it is on a surge protector, but am going to look at one that maybe has stronger protection.
Filled the truck with gas, and then got home and we met and went to a local German food restaurant.  The food was decent, I am not a huge german food person but it was nice for a change.  We had a chance to catch up, sadly she lost her mom back in sept, so we were discussing aging parents and the problems too.  We don't have alot in common, but she is a nice person, and so a nice evening out. 

The forecast is calling for somewhat steady rain most of the day tomorrow, starting in the early morning hours, so we will see.  I am going to have to haul another load of water probably monday, the spring is still running slow.  Rain is due to go on east and north, mostly sunny on monday and tues, with another front coming in for wed and thurs, then some sun again for friday.  You never know. Already had a farm wanting to switch testing this coming week, which I really did not want to do, but it was that or put it off for 2 weeks as he is going to be gone the first week of Nov and then they are getting baby turkey's in the following week, so will have to get the houses bedded and all as soon as he gets home.  So I will be off on mon and tues, then go to Winchester tues eve, test there early wed morning, then come home and do this "switched" farm on Wed eve and thurs morning.  Then do another on fri morning.  At least they are close, and don't start until 5:30 thurs morning and the one on friday doesn't start til 5:00 a.m..  

Didn't get to check all the cows calving, so want to try to do that in the morning even if I have to take the 4x4 if it is raining and the pasture grass is slick. Water tank is on it but it won't be a big deal while empty.  If it is not pouring, I may even go get a load of water after going up to the place with the electric fence and haul a load of water tomorrow.  And if it is raining hard, I will stay in, in the morning for awhile instead.  It is supposed to push on out by late afternoon so I can do the fence then.  They can't get in any real trouble when they get out, just into the field that we cut for hay, and the round bales aren't all moved yet.  Not like they can get on the road,  but sure don't want the cows tearing the fence down trying to follow the calves out. That hay field has regrown nicely, and we do move the cows out there for late grazing anyway. 

Time to go to bed, I did get up late this morning, and want to try to get up earlier tomorrow than today.  Have to back it up tomorrow  so that Tues night I can try to go to sleep real early up there at their house to be up by 1:30 a.m. to be at their barn before 2 a.m.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing I have experienced with my knee is that when a joint is bone on bone nothing will really touch it. The best thing I have found that works the best for me is green BCs. They don't take the pain completely away, but do make it tolerable. I take from 3-6 a day, everyday. It is much easier to stay on top of it if ya continue to take it regularly than to wait until ya think ya need it and then take it; it sure beats opioids and the side effects. I have tried many herbal things, but always come back to BCs. It does have asprin in it, so some are sensitive to them, luckily I don't have that issue. Since I'm suppose to take asprin for the heart, I figure I'm knocking out 2 birds with 1 powder..........grinning and bearing it only lasts for a little while and then kicking ones behind begins for not keeping up with the pain level....


----------



## Mini Horses

We are getting those fronts here, similar to you FarmerJan.  Couple days on & couple off.  The rain has been good but not overwhelming, thankfully.     Been up a couple hours  and it smells like rain as I went to kitchen -- had left a window open slightly over sink, facing covered porch.  The reports say rain all day, so I expected it.  Well, I work later so will be inside & it's ok

FarmerJan I think you already have a broader then original medicare plan...@Baymule,   I think you have something like 3  months to switch, once you get your medicare….consider this:

Yesterday I met up with an agent to switch out my original medicare to one of the medicare plans.  For the same $$ I get a LOT more coverage in areas I had none before and that is why I switched. Starts Jan 1.    In 9 yrs I have never used any portion of medicare, just payed.  Didn't need anything.  Had no RX coverage, didn't need.  Now, I will pay a "penalty" for that, somewhere between 15-25 per month, which I will pay above the current medicare deduction.    BUT the new plan gives me these annual benefits that I didn't have before -- beyond the RX coverage requirement -- 2 covered dental exams/cleanings & $1200 dental repair, 1 covered eye exam & $200 toward glasses, OTC card for purchases of up to $700.. for all kinds of aspirin, tums, cold & allergy, skin care, dental care, shampoo, vit/min.....like most everything you would buy on the pharmacy aisles!   Plus Silversneekers at the Y  (the Y wanted $60 a month for me otherwise).   Now, I can "re-spend" my insurance premiums!!   Over $2K  will be available to me each year.    I am thrilled.  Thanks,  Anthem BCBS !

I paid $370 for glasses & exam last time, now $100.
Need to replace 2 fillings that came out  (no pain) so that will be done.   I'll never "pay" for aspirin, vitamins, toothpaste or wrinkle cream again.     What a gift -- especially as I want to cut back on outside work and do more here on this little place.  I finally feel I am "getting something" for those insurance premiums.  That's always the issue with "insurance"  you pay & hope you don't need it but, it gets annoying.    I can't BELIEVE this, & telling everyone!

now...coffee time.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , I am not exactly sure which plan/supplement I have off hand. It is Anthem BCBS.... I trust our insurance lady from work who is still advising me.  I had it in my mind to call her just to check, so will do it now,  just to find out.  I do know I have the silversneakers, and really hope that I can start to take advantage of it even though it is a good 30+ min. trip to town just to get to the Y or to the center at the hospital where they also have an "exercise" program that it is accepted.  I haven't had time to do it, and really haven't wanted to make that extra trip in on my days off.  I get tired of the driving after doing so much for so many years.  I will have to check into the glasses thing as I just got a new pair and didn't even think about the possibility of them being covered.  I have dental ins through work still, available to us even as part-time,  and it covers pretty good.  I don't know about the OTC card for things like aspirin and all that. That sounds good,  have to check it out too.  Maybe I will need to change my "selection"...  Thanks for the  info.   I did get the prescription coverage so that I would not have to pay any "penalty" down the road, partly knowing that I would be doing this surgery in a year or two after being eligible. I paid 149.00 for the whole year for prescription, and of course haven't used it since I got it.  It renews in December I think, will have to ask her about that too.


----------



## Baymule

Are these plans any doctor, any hospital?


----------



## farmerjan

We had a nice day today.  It started raining like at 1-2 a.m.  and was still raining a little at 8.  Then next thing you know it was clearing off and the sun was out.   We got another .7 inch from it.  Had sun all day and a little breeze, it was really warm and comfortable.  Mon and Tues are supposed to be pretty decent and then some rain coming back in Tues night and into early Friday.  
I went up and went over the electric fence with a fine tooth comb.  Replaced several insulators that were damaged. plus 2 were missing.  Pulled the wire tighter. Found a couple places that the wire had actually gotten off the insulator and in 2 places it was touching metal.... Got a very slight showing on the tester, only the first light was showing anything.  So it may be the charger, it is a real old one.  Or it might be that the ground isn't real good;  plus there is alot of the wire that is older and some rusty type spots.  So the charger just might not be able to push the charge along the wire.  
My son is back from up north, I texted him and told him and he said he has another charger to put up there to try.  He is supposed to be going up there tomorrow with the truck and trailer and move the rest of the round bales off the field, and then the cows and calves will get the hayfield anyway.  Got 6 new calves in there now.  
Didn't haul any water, and hope that I won't have to with this last rain.  Didn't go check the water trough today, but will definitely go up there in the morning.  

Plan to mow the lawn and bag it and all the leaves that are falling off the trees real fast.  They have barely turned yellow on the one maple and they are all over the ground.  Colors won't last long in the hills this way.  If I mow it, then will go back over it the next day and bag it , so the grass is dry and won't get moldy, will have tons and tons for the chickens.  Will probably put some in the barn too for the calves for the winter.... I won't have any nurse cows with baby calves, but the smaller calves will be able to come in through the creep gate, so it won't hurt to have bedding there that I might be able to use in the garden next year for mulch next year.

Want to do some laundry to hang out tomorrow, and then get the tires on the truck.  Going to get a thermostat and see if they will put it in for me.  The truck heater doesn't seem to get warm enough to blow warm air in the truck.  Checked the water/antifreeze and it is okay.... next is the thermostat not holding the warm engine water so it will run through heater core.  There are no leaks so don't think the heater core is the problem unless it is clogged.  Thermostat is easier to change first;  I have never changed it since I have owned the truck I don't think, so it won't hurt to eliminate that first. 

Got the cables to put on the tailgate on the 4x4 ranger, so it won't try to fall off every time I open it;  trying to get all these little things caught up on the vehicles.  Just wish he would get the car engine redone again. 

Got a call from the little 20 cow herd that I used to double up with the big herd up in Winchester.... asked if I could come test them one more time.  I thought from the last text that the cows were gone.... don't know what is up with that... but I will go there after I get done at the other herd like usual.  Got to call the main computer processing center and get the herd re-activated..... I set up another herd for wed eve, and they are a 2x so will go back there on thurs morn.... It will be a very long and "achey"  2 days on my ankle/knee/feet/ joints.... Normally would not have set up any to do that eve since I have to get up so early on wed, and then do 2 farms.....then drive 2 + hours home and pack all the samples and such....and be in that barn by 4:30 wed eve.... only saving grace is that I will not have to get up Thurs morn until about 4:30 a.m. to be in the barn by 5:30, not too far away, but I know I will not be moving very fast thurs morning...

Got a quote for vehicle insurance that is less than what I just renewed it at, with better coverage.  So going to switch it out and then I will get back most of what I paid for the other.  Never been really happy with the ins co/agent that I got after the ones I used for years retired, and sold the business to another ins co..  The one that called me with a quote, I was a little skeptical about, but the company they represent, that they quoted me from, is an A rated company on the internet search I did;  and the agent was really nice over the phone about what I wanted, asked questions and answered mine, and sent me an e-mail with the basic quote and info and said that they would send all the paperwork by mail if I signed up etc.... I haven't been real trusting about doing some of that stuff over the phone, I like to talk to people face to face, but he gave me some references for their agency, based in NC,  and it looks pretty legit..  As soon as I am covered by the new company, and I might wait a week to have the paperwork in hand, then I can cancel the ins I have now, and get a refund.  Renewed it the end of Sept, so will get most of it back and I can just use the refund for other bills that I would have used the new payment money for.  Juggling money a little bit, but not in a way to get caught short, just paying the ins first then paying the other stuff a little later in the month instead of paying as soon as the bill comes in....  I try to pay things as soon as they come in, rather than wait til right when they are due, and try to keep enough cushion.... this will take a little chunk out for a week or two until I get the refund back.  I pay my vehicle ins yearly.... be done with it and get a bit of a discount at the same time. Then I don't have to worry about it either...just like the prescrip drug plan with medicare.  Pay it once and be done for the year.  

Time to hit the shower and go to bed.  Then I can get a decent start in the morning, laundry, auto parts, tires.. calling the processing center about the herd....maybe having to haul water.... and mowing the lawn so it can dry and I can run over it tuesday and bag some  - most of it.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Are these plans any doctor, any hospital?


Yes, mine is any dr, any hospital, and I do not need a referral, like when I went to Duke for the consultation appt....for the ankle replacement.... covers my going out of state (to NC) for the surgery....


----------



## Baymule

Once you retire and are no longer on concrete, it will help with the pain. Walking on the dirt versus standing and walking on concrete floors of dairy barns will go a lot easier on your joints. Nothing like some good old dirt therapy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Are these plans any doctor, any hospital?



They have a couple Advantage plans.  One I have is an HMO, so a list of doctors but, will pay once you go to ANY.   Mainly the PCP is one they want assigned.   Specialists...any and your PCP can send to ANY.   Hospitals, well all in my area are listed..and almost all doctors.

While there were slight differences in the deductible from orig medicare, since I haven't been to a dr in 20 yrs, none were a real issue for ME.  She asked who my PCP was, to see if in their HMO list, heck I don't have one or even know names of any.   If I don't like the one they assign, I can call & switch.  I'm good. I'll interview them if I ever go to them.  Orig med has me pay 20% any dr visit, this has "0".  So potentially that would be most used item if sick -- dr visit.  Emergency care of $50-$90 co pay, still less than full amount.

What I LIKED was the dental, glasses & OTC.  I can use something that I didn't have before.   I love the payback!  (They allow $3K for hearing aids a yr!  Don't need but noticed)

You guys with issues will need to look at those things coming up.   But you are covered, just be sure the doctors you want are on there -- or can be referred if specialists.  Also, the deductibles & annual out of pocket -- surgeries planned make that important.

So, now until 12/7 is the rollover.   And Bay, you get to do your choices/setup during a 7 month time frame.  3 months before medicare starts, the month of, and 3 months after.

I chose no RX at set up 9 yrs ago, so now an annual penalty but, hey....I've save enough not having RX plan I'd not use to feel ok, plus my new added coverages more than offset a penalty now!

FarmerJan, do check to see if the plan you have or another will be any benefit.   Can't hurt to ask.  You may be as surprised as I was --- "WHAT???  you'll pay for aspirin & bandages??"  I suspect you go thru as many bandaids as I.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , I will definitely have to ask about the different plans.  Especially like you said, aspirin, bandages, etc.... Interesting to see how much better you have benefitted.  I think mine covers the eye dr visit, but I don't know about the dental.  I pay for that through work, but it does cover 50% of crowns up to 1,000 I think, there is a 2,000 max which is pretty good.  Trying to make sure I have everything done that I need/want before I get to where I won't have that.  Covers 2 annuals a year and x-rays every 2 and full mouth every 5.  But I will have to check on it in the next week or so, so that if anything needs to be changed before I go in for the ankle replacement.....don't want any messing up and missing coverages.  Thanks for the info.

Today was a real  nice day.  Sunny, warm, I was in short sleeves for a good part of it.  Got about 3 loads of laundry done, hung on the line.  Got the thermostat, but they don't get into that at the co-op, so as soon as I get the car back, the truck goes in for the broken spring, and a brake line that is leaking, and the thermostat.  Did go down and get the new tires on the front, so as soon as the spring gets done, it can get aligned.
Possibility that the car is going to get started on/done this coming friday...that is the tentative plans.... all according to how things go, as to if they will get it all done on fri .  I didn't realize it but the guy doing it ( with my son's help) works a 4 day/12 hr shift, so is off on fri, sat, and sun.  Sure would be nice.  My ranger won't take near as much time to get it done once he gets it up to get the broken spring out, and the brake line isn't a big job to replace, just a pain.  Thermostat isn't a big deal he said. 
Then there are a few things on the 4x4, another old brake line leaking, and will probably replace both on the back.  Muffler/ tail pipe is loud, don't know if it all needs to be replaced but that isn't critical.  Neither ranger has to meet inspection as they are "farm use" tags.  But they need to be "safe" .. brakes, lights, stuff like that. I do try to keep good tires on them because of all the driving in the fields. Tail gate cables....

Time to quit for the night.  I had typed more, hit another key by accident and erased a bunch.  Will try to update more tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Vehicle repairs….  We have had 3 major breakdowns on the truck this year and 1 major breakdown on the Kawasaki mule. All were expensive.  It has kicked our butt. $$$$$$ Meanwhile a new truck is more than we paid for our house and 8 acres. We keep telling ourselves that it is cheaper to repair ours than to buy a new one..... but this has to STOP!


----------



## Mini Horses

Soon that truck will be "rebuilt" Bay !   I've got one & am working on it -- front end, all new control arms, ball joints, stabilizers, wheel bearing, etc.!!   Alignment set for next week. Also replaced brake pads on all 4.  Yeah, we're all paying dearly BUT-- in the scheme of things, better than a payment each month.   Your right, vehicles are big $$$$ to buy.  Probably never will buy another new.   Once truck is done, I need to replace the turn signal flasher on the car, before inspection.  Not a biggie as far as install except where it is!!   Up under dash & far, tight corner.

We had great weather yesterday, so I moved some work until Thurs -- when it may rain -- and did things here.  Got laundry done, tore the kitchen stove apart & got that scrubbed, MW above & frig next to, all washed down.   Maybe I'll get to other side of kitchen in a day or two.    Maybe not. 

Outside I got the PITA buck moved -- will see if he stayed today -- some waterers changed out for a group of chickens,  extra forage time for some others.   I'm fighting with a skunk who keeps trying to get where I don't want it (or them?).   I see a trap in it's near future!!   Took doe herd to their fav browse area.   Just enjoyed my day!  

Like you, FarmerJan, feast or famine with work!!     But sometimes we can juggle it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Got the thermostat



Miss @farmerjan,

If replacing the thermostat doesn't do the job, then you may want to consider back flushing the heater core.  It is something you can do with a water hose.  I owned an S-10 that stopped heating, and back flushing the heater core fixed the problem.

Miss @Baymule and Miss @Mini Horses,

I have owned numerous vehicles over the years.  Some of them I tried to drive into the ground, continually repairing them until it became very expensive, and a few others I got rid of when they started giving me trouble.  I don't think I ever owned a vehicle that I kept and continued to repair it that it made financial sense, after all was said and done, compared to getting rid of the vehicle.  That same S-10, where I fixed the heater core, turned into a money pit, and I finally decided to trade it in on something else.  But, as the commercials sometimes say, your mileage may vary.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Most of my vehicles have been driven until they just quit.  But they have given me good service, and have not become money pits.  Yeah, you gotta know when to stop putting money into them.  Still, when you look at the difference between putting money into them, and a payment, it can make more sense to fix it.  That is something I thought about before deciding to get the engine for the subaru. 
Of course, we never anticipated the warrantied engine to have a problem, or having to "re"-replace it before even driving it. As I sat and did some math, I bought the subaru from a friend for 1500.  I drove it for nearly 3 years before blowing the engine.  About 90,000 miles. That made it cost less than 600 per year/50 per month.  Sure couldn't buy another for that and make payments.  The body was in very good shape, no rust, couple of small dents.  So another engine was smart.  It cost me nearly 1000 with the engine and labor, no warranty, got 3 months out of it so 300/month.  That was unfortunate, but okay, still figure the overall life of the car, cheap.  So get a warrantied motor, 50,000 or 5 years for less than 2000 shipped to us.  Another 500 to put it in.  That's 2500 for 5 years of the motor, the rest of the car is still very solid.  Say I only get 2 years out of the car, that is about 100 /month.  STILL cheaper than a car payment.  Again, never figured that the warranty would be used before it was driven a foot.  Bad luck.  Got a replacement motor, and now will get that put in.  Gonna cost the labor again, but then we will haggle with the company for the costs;   oil, filters,  antifreeze, labor, and if they want the first guaranteed motor returned.  Might be some salvage value in it.   So that has turned out to be a bigger deal than we thought.  We have put replacement motors in vehicles lots of times and gotten another 100,000 miles out of the vehicle.  Especially the vehicles on the farm.  

Yes, flushing the heater core is on the agenda since there are no apparent leaks, no  antifreeze odor inside the truck that says the heater core is leaking and losing fluid....  but thanks for reminding me.  Will put it on the little list I have in the truck so I don't forget to get the little things done.  

The 4x4 ranger we bought for 400. drove it around for about 2 years. Wound up running real rough, very little power.   Had the top half of the engine rebuilt for 900.  Have been driving it for about 3-4 more years.  It doesn't get driven alot of miles, and the 4x4 works good, so I have  no regrets.  I sure couldn't find another 4x4 for the 1300 I have in it.  

My only new truck purchase was a 2wd 1979 ford f150 supercab as a left over,  after I got divorced.  Had over 250,000 miles on it when it gave up the ghost.  Not one regret and I used and abused that truck.  

Doubt I will ever consider a new vehicle again.  Really don't even want to think about a used one that I would have to make payments on, but I doubt that the subaru will last forever.  I'd like to get a few more years out of it.  The thing is, the new ones have so much electronic stuff on them that a normal mechanic like us can't work on them.  Plus they are so complicated to drive, and operate.  I am not sure that I can get my head wrapped around all that to drive one.  
I rented a new car when I went to Duke in July. A Nissan Sentra.   It had so many "gadgets", and I couldn't even figure out how to turn the radio on at first.  The one thing I did think was neat was that it constantly told you the mpg you were getting.  But to want it for my own car, I don't think so.  I think I am too old school. 

Plus, one thing that I think about; all these gadgets also dumb down people.....you don't have to think or do any kind of mental calculations for anything anymore.  Just like the backup cameras and such, you don't have to really learn how to drive a vehicle anymore.  Sure, I have seen where they are helpful with getting back close to things, and there are times when it is helpful to not have to get out of the vehicle to look, but then we get less and less of any type of physical activity like that.  I would like all my gates to be on a push button so I don't have to get out to open them, but all the in and out of the vehicle, is still some small physical activity.  Sure, it hurts with my ankle and knee, but for able bodied people, the thing to do is to streamline and make easy your day to day stuff, so then you have to go to a gym?????????  There is something wrong with this picture.  Look at all the remote controls for everything so you don't have to get out of the chair or off the couch.  All the voice activated stuff.  Then you go PAY to exercise.......


----------



## Mike CHS

A friend of ours went through the same kind of math a couple of months ago.  The engine on her Jeep needed major work and no guarantee that would make it cherry or anywhere near.  She got a new engine installed for under $3,000 and it runs like new.  Body and everything else has no problems.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Bad luck. Got a replacement motor, and now will get that put in. Gonna cost the labor again, but then we will haggle with the company for the costs; oil, filters, antifreeze, labor, and if they want the first guaranteed motor returned.


Given the engine was DOA they should pay to install the replacement. I would for sure push them on that.



farmerjan said:


> Just like the backup cameras and such, you don't have to really learn how to drive a vehicle anymore.


Kinda like the backup camera. I don't know about all you other older folks but twisting around to look out the back window isn't so easy any more. And after my 2009 was totalled (I don't recommend this as a way to decide you need to replace the vehicle), my neck wasn't close to full turn for months. Couldn't have safely backed up without the camera.


----------



## Mini Horses

My truck is worth the $$ for the front end work.  It's just a PIA to get it all at once...plus not cheap.  But, I'm fine with $1000 to have it all ready for several thousand more miles.    It's low mileage for the year and it's a 4 door, so good for any traveling....factory tow and 4WH.   Plus, I have a car.  Actually, beyond the usual oil changes, etc., this is the only "major" work it's needed in the 6 yrs I've had it.  Has all the bells & whistles they had for that model. I'd actually hate to need to replace it, so a little TLC will happen as it comes up. 

Best old truck I ever had was a $450 Dodge Dakota...that rascal was still running fine at 405K on that original engine!  

Yep, too many new fangled things now days.


----------



## Baymule

Our truck cost us some money this year, it is a 2004 F250 diesel Lariat. It has just over 160,000 miles. So yeah, it needed some fixin up, but it should be good to go for many more miles.


----------



## farmerjan

I can understand liking the camera, but I haven't  turned around to see where I was backing in so long I don't know when.  I learned to back with the  side mirrors, hardly ever use the inside mirror even in the car.  With the trailers, you have to use the mirrors to see the sides of the trailer, and so I just never turn around.  Plus, since my bad car wreck in 1989, I have limited range of motion in my neck anyway, so not turning was the only way I ever did stuff anyway.


----------



## farmerjan

I will add here, that I am sorry but I really don't like the look of the site since the upgrade.  It is too stark, just doesn't look "friendly" like it used to. Don't like the dark brown bands that divide the posts at all.  Just me, but that is my opinion.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, to broach a subject I have no knowledge about.  Had a real scare yesterday.  Had loaded some meters etc for work, in the back. Put some stuff in the front of the truck, and had to get the boxes with the sample bottles., before I left.   Getting ready to leave for my farm(s) in Winchester.  Came in, took a shower and washed my hair.  Got a little dizzy and my eyesight got weird.  Thought it was the hot water,  and the fact that I hadn't eaten.  Got out and it was like my eyes went to the left, and got stuck there.... couldn't see clearly straight ahead, but if I turned my head could see out of the "left corner" of my eyes.  I laid down for about 15 minutes and no real improvement.  Then it seemed to get a little better, I had put on sweat pants and a t-shirt to finish putting the stuff in the truck, then was going to come back in and get dressed to go.  My eyes "locked" again like I was trying to look completely to the left out of the corner of my eyes. 
Naturally I thought STROKE.... but nothing wrong with my speech, no paralysis;  not able to walk right because I couldn't focus.  Called my son and he took me to the emergency room.  He noticed the problem with my eyes right off.  I was also nauseous feeling, but again, I hadn't eaten.  So he had some "nabs" and I ate a few and had a few sips of sprite.  No trouble eating, drinking, no difficulties getting it to my mouth etc.  

They did put me in to possibly treat for stroke.  My eye sight got straight about the time I got there, but then did it again for a couple minutes.  Pulled blood,   Did a CT scan, blood pressure was high for me, but I was also "upset" so they weren't overly concerned.  Talked fine, told them the series of events several times. My blood O2 was good, pulse not too high.  Doctor did some more checking, pupils seemed a little large but responsive.  Eyes went back to normal and they really weren't sure.  So decided to do an MRI.  Eyes went to left for about 30 seconds when I got on the slider, and the guy doing the MRI told me afterwards he saw that they were like that, Then they got back to normal.  I laid there, closed my eyes, did the MRI, had the headphones and all.  Got done, went back to the room.  Had to wait for them to "send" the MRI to someone who evaluates it, sent it to a Dr at UVA hosp., ( I was at Augusta Medical) (which is a pretty good one) for a consultation.  Finally did a telecomute thing on the TV with a stroke dr there.   They seem to think I had a "POSSIBLE"  epileptic seizure.... from a brain injury 30 years ago.... from my real bad car accident.... But that seldom ever happens that that much time would elapse between the injury and a seizure.  
Dr in ER came in, said that the MRI looked normal, no clots, tumors, nothing showed up.  BUT they were thinking I needed to be treated for  a "seizure" with medication.  I listened to what all they were saying, and questioned them about it all.  I was not happy hearing all the possible side effects and that they really weren't sure, but that it was preventative.   I finally agreed to the IV dose while there, they were going to call in a prescription for me to start taking and I needed to make an appt with a neurologist. 

So I did the IV and then waited and waited.  One of the men nurses, said that it looked like a TIA;  which is like a mini stroke, that leaves no lasting effects.  Could be some plaque that broke off the side of an artery, a tiny blood clot that passed through the vein in the brain affecting just the retina.... But the doctors did  not seem to think that was it. 
I had been in there for at least 5 hours at this point.  I was hungry, getting aggravated etc.  Blood pressure was up the last reading (automatic) from 180/87 to 202/92 by the last time.  My normal runs around 135/80 or less.   I was also getting pretty edgy... which I think accounted to some of it.  Finally the dr came back, said they would release me, and that I could pick up the script in the morning.  I walked out with no problem except that I was getting a real bad headache. 
Chalk that up to nerves, upset or whatever.  They gave me 1500 mg  of KEPPRA... which they had said they were going to give me 500, then the pills prescribed are 500 to be taken 2x a day.  Side effects are many, and scary.  Allergic reactions include swelling, hives, and skin reaction, mood changes, suicidal tendencies....   goes on and on.

So we stopped, he got me a sandwich from Sheets which was open and close by, and I devoured it because I was really hungry at this point.  Got home, with the headache and went to bed.  Woke up with a persistent itch on my arm, but fell back off to sleep.  Got up this morning, eyes are okay, but during the night must have really rubbed/scratched at my arm because there are red marks like I was digging at it. Put some childrens benadryl gel on it to stop the itch, but certainly did not want to take any other pills.  Headache is dull, but not too bad.  Eyes have been fine.

I called my Chiropractor as I trust him with my life, and have an appt later this afternoon.  I am thinking that maybe a possible TIA, but maybe a pinched nerve that impeded the blood flow into that part of the brain.  I am not going to take the prescribed medication at this point.  If they can't find any real indication of a seizure, I see no plus to taking medicine just to take it.  Have scheduled an appt with a new Dr for primary care since I no longer had a pcp.

So For all of you that have some medical experience....... ANY SUGGESTIONS ???? THOUGHTS ????? 

IT SCARED THE LIVING HELL OUT OF ME, and I am not an alarmist.  But I am also not stupid, and all the "nothing is showing up" makes me think that treating for something that really has no basis is not in my best interest either.  I have spent several hours looking at sites for the TIA and epilepsy.seizures;  and the TIA the nurse said makes more sense than a seizure.  But I will feel better about it once I talk to my chiropractor.  He is not a big fan of medication for no specific reason, so I want his take on it too.


----------



## Baymule

My first thought was stroke, then brain tumor. Those have been ruled out, thank you Lord! Seizure sounds plausible. That had to be frightening! I’ll be waiting to hear the results from your chiropractor. Big hugs.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I learned to back with the side mirrors, hardly ever use the inside mirror even in the car.


If you can see behind the vehicle AT ALL with the side mirrors, they are set wrong. If you ever do get a vehicle with a rear view camera and a decent size screen (I can't believe the ones built in to rear view mirrors are big enough for anyone to see what is really behind them), you might find it quite useful.



farmerjan said:


> THOUGHTS ?????


Yeah: AAACCCCCKKKK!!!!! That is beyond scary, I have no idea what would cause such a thing. I hope it never happens again. I'm with you on the "well we will try this even though we don't really have an idea what happened" meds.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @farmerjan, that had to be scary!  I hope they are able to find out what's wrong.  Please let us know when you find out something.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Did they suggest a low dose asprin daily ?
That is something  I would do imediatly  for myself, even baby asprin...talk to a Dr. about it, sounds like a TIA...I had a patient for four years that I stayed with and she had them often, most followed by a headach, but no permanent  damage was done.
I hope you find a Dr. that you trust soon and and follow up on this


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sorry to  hear of your issue - that's scary.  Many years ago my husband had a fairly similar incident.  He had many of the symptoms you had.  But, his eyes didn't lock into any certain position that I'm aware of (he was out of state at a conference at the time). ​ We did all the testing and the neurologist finally concluded that it was an Ocular Migraine. You might investigate the symptoms of an Ocular and/or Visual Migraine and see if any of them fit.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick update.  Called my chiropractor and got an appt this afternoon.  I trust this man with my life because he gave me back range of motion in my arm and shoulder after my '89 car wreck, after 2 years of the "doctor specialists" at UVA said there was nothing they could do, I would have to live with it and that my best bet would be to learn to live with the limited use.  A farmer of mine, told me to go to this chiropractor, and after 2 visits, I could lift my arm above my shoulder.  It took quite a few trips for the muscles to "hold the vertebrae" in place after being so far out of alignment.... but I have never doubted him after that.
So, after telling him all that went on, he did the little prong thing up and down my spine, and did some feeling, and said that there were 2 spots very badly out of alignment.  He also said that MAYBE when I washed my hair, and stood up and like tossed my head back, I threw the spot in my neck just a little more out of alignment and that caused the problem.  Makes sense as I didn't have any problem with the feeling dizzy, or then the eye's going all crazy, until after I leaned over to wash my hair and then stood back up....  One  spot is near the top of my back/neck, the other about halfway down.   Just about where I had the C-2 fracture from the wreck in '89.  He did an adjustment on both, and I felt an immediate sense of "relief" .  Sure it isn't going to stay there right off.  I have these issues that I / we ( as in my dr) have dealt with for 30 years.   But he said that it could very well have created the problems I described, and could have been at the root of the eye problem.  It could have sent imperfect signals to the nerves around the eyes, and it could have cut the blood flow which could result in all kinds of different reactions by my body.
There could be other factors too.  But he said, which I was thinking before I went, that if the tests....EKG- CT scan- MRI  - and the blood work that they had already seen, did not show anything.... no lumps, tumors, hemorrhages, lesions, blood clots, no weakness of muscles, uncoordinated responses,    NOTHING   abnormal,  that it was very unlikely a stroke and also unlikely that there was a seizure.  He said if they were really thinking a seizure, they would have done an EEK (EEG ?) which would have been all those little electrodes all over my head.... which they didn't .  He felt that they were grasping a bit and ordered the prescrip because that is what they are taught to do in conventional medicine.  I showed him my arm where I must have been scratching at it in my sleep, and he said that it was possible since an allergic reaction is one side effect of the medicine, as well as redness and swelling....

So, I am going back to him on Monday, and maybe twice a week for a couple of weeks until I get this back in alignment.  I also refuse to take anti-seizure medicine for a seizure they are not sure occurred.

@Mini Horses  I appreciate that and had already thought that maybe I need to talk to my eye doctor and go have my eyes looked at .... I was there last Jan for my yearly, and see if there are any changes..... I will call them tomorrow.

I have an appt to see a new dr to be my primary care, on Nov 12th.  A he// of alot sooner than my former doctors' office of 20 years would give me to take me "back" after an absence of 3 years, because I didn't need them during that time.  My chiropractor said that it is standard practice now that if you don't use the PCP at least once a year, insurance dictates that they "drop you" in many cases.  You are not making them any money if you aren't in there every few months.... like they don't stay busy enough anyway.  The thing about this, I want to see if this doctor will be on the same page as believing in a chiropractor.... because many do not.  The other thing is, when I have the ankle done, I will need someone here to be able to "oversee"  whatever needs to be done, especially for any therapy after I get out of a rehab facility.  I also want someone that will be able to get my records, so that I can get copy's of all the results from this trip to the ER, as I want to take it to my chiropractor. Be easier for them to get the records, then for me to pay them for copies. 

So other than being a bit tired, again, a side effect of the medicine (IV), I feel like I did before all this happened.

Oh and just for the sake of his records, he did the little wrist blood pressure thing..... 128/80 today..... Maybe not perfect, but he said that was the least of his worries....

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes and concerns.  I was just mostly wondering if anyone had anything similar ever happen, or knew of anyone that did.  Just to give me other things to research and consider, like @Mini Horses.


----------



## AmberLops

That's scary! I'm sorry that happened and I hope you're feeling better now but i'm sure it's hard to when you don't know exactly what's going on. I agree with @Baymule  my first thought was a stroke or possible tumor but thankfully it was neither of those. A seizure would definitely be possible, especially with that old brain injury.
Growing up I had a lot of concussions and just last year I started shaking uncontrollably one night and I tried a few things to stop it but nothing worked, about an hour later I lost my vision and passed out. When I came to i was still shaky so I went to the ER, they ran all kinds of tests and it ended up being a 'partial seizure' . They gave me meds for it, I never took them and have only had 1 other episode since then. Not sure if my story helps you at all, but just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce , I didn't mean the mirrors are set  to see directly behind me.  They are set for being able to back up the truck, with or without the trailer.  I learned that way.  I also learned to judge the length of the vehicle I was driving, so that I could look out the side mirrors, and know pretty much where I was in relation to things directly behind me.  I can back the truck, with the ball on the reese hitch , to within a couple inches of the pull behind trailers most anytime.  Learned that because there never used to be cameras.  I seldom ever use the inside mirror, in fact there isn't one in 2 of the trucks because they won't stay on the windshield,  to back up to anything.  My son is even better than I am.  Some people seem to have a talent for it, he certainly does.  I cannot back up a tractor, with a wagon with front and back running gears, like the hay wagons or the silage wagons, to save my life because the tractor and the front running gears move opposite, and then you have to consider the effect on the rear wheels of the wagon.  My son is pretty good at that too.  I just get off and tell him, you do it so we aren't here all day.... never could do it on the farm in CT when I learned to drive the tractors and such 40 years ago, still can't do it today  Yet I can use the old "roller bar rake" that has front wheels as well as back wheels, on the back of the tractor better than he can and he will tell you that.


----------



## farmerjan

AmberLops said:


> That's scary! I'm sorry that happened and I hope you're feeling better now but i'm sure it's hard to when you don't know exactly what's going on. I agree with @Baymule  my first thought was a stroke or possible tumor but thankfully it was neither of those. A seizure would definitely be possible, especially with that old brain injury.
> Growing up I had a lot of concussions and just last year I started shaking uncontrollably one night and I tried a few things to stop it but nothing worked, about an hour later I lost my vision and passed out. When I came to i was still shaky so I went to the ER, they ran all kinds of tests and it ended up being a 'partial seizure' . They gave me meds for it, I never took them and have only had 1 other episode since then. Not sure if my story helps you at all, but just thought i'd mention it.



Yes, that is what they were maybe thinking, but after 30 years, even the doctor seemed to think it was unlikely that I would be experiencing a "partial seizure" like that.  Not ruling it out, but I am not going to be taking pills for some thing that is a real "MAYBE"....


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Did they suggest a low dose asprin daily ?
> That is something  I would do imediatly  for myself, even baby asprin...talk to a Dr. about it, sounds like a TIA...I had a patient for four years that I stayed with and she had them often, most followed by a headach, but no permanent  damage was done.
> I hope you find a Dr. that you trust soon and and follow up on this



Thanks.
I am going to do the low dose aspirin just "because".... I sometimes take aspirin for the pain, to switch from the "tylenol" and the "high dose motrin"  I have.... So don't guess that the low dose will hurt anything.  The monitor showed that the O2 levels were in the 98-99 range,  was told that anything over 95 was very good.... so not lacking the ability to carry oxygen in my blood.


----------



## AmberLops

farmerjan said:


> Yes, that is what they were maybe thinking, but after 30 years, even the doctor seemed to think it was unlikely that I would be experiencing a "partial seizure" like that.  Not ruling it out, but I am not going to be taking pills for some thing that is a real "MAYBE"....


I wouldn't either! It's not worth the side-effects to take a medication for something you might not even have.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm with you & the Chiro doc.  Too much not adding up to be the things they were trying to grab at to make sense of it all.   It's like the song..."the hip bone's connected to...".  It is so much one of the issues that people may have with back pain, because they need correct FOOT support.    YES...proper alignment is key for much.  So I would personally take the path you are -- ditch the meds and look at sensible approaches.    Not saying modern medicine isn't great, just that sometimes it's got blinders. on.

Just glad your Chiro could see you so fast AND that you are feeling better.   


I want  PCP who thinks like your Chiro!!!


----------



## farmerjan

My chiropractor is the most awesome person.  His wife is really nice, and I think that most all his kids are pretty much adults.  They have 2 special needs boys, that I think will always have to have supervision,  but the oldest son has gone on to be a chiropractor and is actually in Charlottesville, Va.  I might have to switch to him if the dad ever decides to retire.  Their daughter was going into sports/orthopedic  medicine (? I think),  and one other son was in college, maybe even done by now. But they are the most accommodating  for appts.  Have fit people in if there is a real problem.  A few times I have had to wait a little bit, but since they have managed to get me in sometimes, I will never complain.  Really into alternative medicine, lifestyle, yet never lectures anyone.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know that certainly was concerning and with no "answers" to it had your brain "churning" with questions needing answers. I have light sensitivity and from time to time a really bright sun will make it impossible for me to even open my eyes, even if I do all I can to "command" them to open, I guess it is from the driving at night and oncoming headlights, most will run on bright and refuse to dim them even when flashed. I know how quickly things can change, when an incident like that occurs. I was working one morning and at 5:30am I started having the 1st heart attack. I went from work to lying on my back for 5days in ICU and didn't return to work for 2.5mnths, life has never been the same since. It is good to hear of the tests and the results, but sometimes not having answers can drive ya crazy trying to answer the "why" questions. I don't blame ya for not taking the meds, I wouldn't either. I hope ya don't have to experience that again and the Chiro can straighten things out for ya. Oh, my BP when I was having the attack was 174/82, so it isn't always an indicator for that, but is usually for stroke. Take it easy a bit and just relax some, pushing yourself too hard can be detrimental and there isn't Anything that is worth enduring such an event for.....cause we all know, if ya don't take care of yourself...nobody else will.....


----------



## farmerjan

I was just reporting the BP because the night before at the hosp it had gone to 200+/92 or something.  Showing how aggravated and upset I was over just sitting, and not being able to eat.... and all the stress and uncertainy.... to pretty decent today when I felt like things were not so "scary" or uncertain..... 
Yeah, the not knowing can be a real B....  
I did decide not to go test the herd today that would have set up for me to test Wed eve/Thurs morning.  Just decided not to and they were fine.  It will be 2 weeks before he will be back from his hunting trip.  If all stays "normal" I will go to the ones up in Winchester, next Tues eve for Wed morning test.... 
Since I am not having to go "back to the Thurs morn test"  (since I didn't do him this eve), I will be off tomorrow.  It is raining pretty hard so not upsetting me too much.... I do have one still scheduled for Fri morning but it is pretty easy, no equipment set up, have to be there by 5 a.m.  so unless something happens, I will still do them.  Sat is a bull sale here local, we usually always go, don't need or want any bulls, just a social thing, eat lunch, visit, etc.  Sunday we are going to get the calves off the cows that will be calving here pretty soon.  Most all heifers left on this group I think.  Took some steers off and sold them in early Sept..  Still have spring born calves on cows at 3 places, about  50 between the 3 places I think.  They won't be coming home until grass runs out.  Another month maybe.... Some good sized steers at the one place, 25+ that might have to be sold before the end of the year to pay on bills/notes/rents..... will try to hold on to the better heifer calves.

Got 6 new calves at the place I fixed the elec fence at, with 22 cows there, so 16 more to go,  and my son says there are several there at the barn in that group of fall calvers.  All the first calf heifers are done, got about 15 up there all together.  Still didn't get the heat strips on the cows to check for heats to breed AI.... Maybe this weekend.  Need to do it and get them bred AI at least once or twice before they go with a bull.... Rain all night and all day tomorrow they say, then clearing out Friday and about a week of sun but alot cooler.  Still in the 60's at this hour.

Most of the leaves have come off the maple tree today in the rain.... if we get several days of sun and dry then I will go on and mow, let them dry a little,  and then remow with the bagger and get them all bagged up next week.  I will be spacing these farms out more whether they like it or not..... 

Past time to go to bed.   I was just not tired yet, probably because I slept until after 8 because of the afternoon/night we had Tuesday.


----------



## farmerjan

Got up this morning feeling better than I have in several weeks.  I think the out of alignment spine was causing more problems than I realized.  With this "eye thing" , thinking maybe stroke,  and the trip to the ER,   and the "no diagnosis" and getting prescribed meds for "no definite reason",  I am going to make a concerted effort to do better at going for regular adjustments.  I fell asleep last night - granted it was late - and never woke up once before 8  this morning.  Most nights I have been waking at least once.  I got up and ate some scrambled eggs, have gone through some mail I brought in, and got on here.  Need to get some other stuff done.  Have some sewing/patching of pants for my son to do.  Then I think I will get on some more sorting and packing some books. 

It is raining some pretty hard showers.  Temps are in the 70's, which is crazy warm.  Supposed to drop to the upper 30's tonight.  I put my spider plants back out for the rain/watering.... will have to make sure that I bring them in before too late this afternoon.  We are  forecast to have at least 5 days of sun after this front exits this evening.  It is supposed to have some real hard downpours and maybe even a t-storm or 2 this eve.  Going to make a miserable Halloween night.  Heard some places have postponed it til the weekend.  Temps are supposed to drop back to the 50's/30's  which really is more normal.

I went on SS and read some of the comments about the change over to the newer version.  One thing that did bother me was the person that posted about not being able to access their "saved attachments" anymore.  It is rather upsetting to me that the ones doing the upgrades, did not look at that, as an add on , and realize that it was an add on because it was wanted by the people using that site.  I don't blame that person from being rather upset over that.  They say it isn't in the new version.... well, there are enough IT guru's out there, that there ought to have been a way to put it in.  I have a d@#ned hard time finding things as it is, and although I had never utilized that for me, because I am not smart enough to figure out how to do attachments, I have clicked on them many times to read what has been attached.  I can imagine that someone who has taken the time to do attachments, and then saved them in a file for themselves to go through them to find things, would be pretty bent out of shape.   I realize that there are things that have to be done to make the forums safer to use, but no one ever seems to ask what the actual users like about what they have before a few make the decision to do updates and make changes.  And "new improved updates" should be incorporating what the daily users like and use.  That is why there are all these experts in computers that write the codes.  It seems to me that there needs to be a way to keep what is here, and then just do an overall, "protection" type of update that encapsulates what is here in a safer bubble for protection from some kind of hacker.  
Dam, we put fences around our animals, not throw out some of the animals to protect only a few from predators.....why do we have to sacrifice what we find most useful,  to save/or even alter a select  group of things .... and why didn't anyone ask what they REALLY liked about the old before getting the new?   I mean, I can still get a flip phone because I like certain features....I don't "HAVE TO " get a smart phone.  There are a few new flip phones made every year for those that don't want to go to a "smart phone".   

I am more of a "newbie" than alot of you on here.  For the most part I have learned to navigate but even though I am like many "older folks" and don't like change, I can see the value in some things being made safer.... adding some features.  But I do  not see why things that work have to be discarded in the process.   A tractor with hydraulics, and attachments is nice, but sometimes my old Farmall H with just a drawbar,  no hydraulics,  is just fine for the job.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your right, us older folks don't  like things to change much...we have seen enough change in our life time, and most has not been for the better of humanity.
Very happy to read you are feeling better @ farmerjan , hope it keeps improving  for you


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Very happy to read you are feeling better @ farmerjan , hope it keeps improving for you



Amen to that!


----------



## Baymule

How wise you are to not gulp down what the Dr prescribed. Your Chiro made perfect sense in his assessment and treatment of you. I agree with your decision to go back for awhile for further treatments.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it was just a "dandy fine morning"  to have to get up and go out to work..... windy, chilly,  but at least the rain was done. We got 1.8 inches total since Wed afternoon.  It really has taken care of the drought situation here..... I won't have to haul water anymore which is great. The spring was right near the top the other day when I hauled a load and the cows and calves just played with it. This rain  will pretty much take care of that chore.  
It was very windy yesterday afternoon as it was raining,  About 3-4,000 total out of power here in Va but many already back.  Mostly trees down on wires.  We were okay here.  

Wind and rain did take about 90% of the leaves out of the maple tree.  If it stays nice, breezy, sunny for the next few days, then it will be good to mow and then re-mow with the bagger and get the leaves all bagged up for the chickens. Everything ought to dry up today pretty good.  

Didn't have any problems getting up for the test at the farm this morning.  Driving fine; Other than realizing more and more that I don't want these mornings.  Getting old????  Of course, there was no heat in the truck, that didn't help either!!!!  I don't want to go out in the cold, damp, windy,  weather.  

Came home, fed the chickens here and moved the portable coop over a little.  Brought in the samples, going to get them packed to go out to UPS.  Going to take the meters all out of the truck again, that I didn't use when I had the "eye problem", and didn't go to the farms I had planned for Wed and Thurs.  I will go do them next week .  Have a local bull sale tomorrow, will go to just visit since we certainly don't need any more bulls with losing a couple of pastures.  But will go to listen to all the "talk".  Going to wean the calves off that group of cows on Sunday.  Then the big 550 cow herd confirmed for Monday afternoon, and my son will help as usual.  Going back to the chiropractor Monday morning, test monday afternoon.  Plan to do the ones in Winchester on Wed if that suits them.  At least the weather is saying sun for the next week....

I wanted to go back and put a few emoji's in the text, but when you click on the smile above, it comes up in the middle of the  message and I can't put them in where I want .  Can something be done about that???? No reason why it can't be at the bottom of the page like it used to.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I don't want to go out in the cold, damp, windy, weather.


I don't blame you!

I thought maybe the emoji box could be moved but nope. I miss the one that stayed open at the bottom of the text box. This version will likely result in me putting in fewer emojis (maybe a good thing) since you have to wait for it to open every darned time.


----------



## Baymule

It was 28* here last night. I have flannel lined blue jeans that  I wear when it is cold. I have to change back to regular jeans when I come back in. They sure are nice for blocking the wind. 

When you retire, you are going to soooooo enjoy NOT having to get up at 2:30 AM. You will revel in the luxury of doing what the heck you want and getting on the road at an unreal hour won't be one of the things on your list of things to do!


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I wanted to go back and put a few emoji's in the text, but when you click on the smile above, it comes up in the middle of the message and I can't put them in where I want . Can something be done about that???? No reason why it can't be at the bottom of the page like it used to.





Bruce said:


> I thought maybe the emoji box could be moved but nope. I miss the one that stayed open at the bottom of the text box. This version will likely result in me putting in fewer emojis (maybe a good thing) since you have to wait for it to open every darned time.




I don't like to re-open it every time!!  I DON'T LIKE THAT!!  

You can add them anywhere by moving the arrow to spot you want it, click it like you are adding a letter there, then add the emoji.  Repeat at next location.   Just a pain to keep re-opening.


----------



## farmerjan

There ought to be an emoji for Pissed off rather than mad..... fits better I think.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## farmerjan

Can't believe that it is colder in Texas than here in the foothills of the Blue Ridge mountains..... It is dropping tonight though.  

Son is talking about needing to sell a few head next week.  Got a few that were planned to go when grass got short, and with the cold now, it won't be growing anymore.  There are 4 old cows and their calves that need to go,  especially when they are in good flesh from the warmer weather and good grazing where they were;  and a few other odd steers that he didn't sell before.   Maybe a couple of heifers.  I can hold out on mine for awhile, and really don't have many to sell until we get the big group of spring born steer calves in off pasture the end of this month or whenever the grass gets short.  They will be eating it down faster now that it is colder.  I think I have 4 or 5 steers in that pasture.  

Don't have to haul water anymore so will take the tank off the truck.  
Looked at the thermostat and it is going to be a PITA for the little 2wd ranger.  Plus he thinks there might be something else causing it to not put the hot water through the heater core....

I really hate using this current version with the emoji box in the middle of the text and not on the bottom.  Might just give it up.


----------



## farmerjan

HomeOnTheRange said:


>


Like x 10000000000000

Thank you @HomeOnTheRange


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Feel free to use it!  It is the line below, just take out the space after the [ at both ends of the URL.
[ img]http://www.growingthegreens.farm/Images/smiley-face-swearing.gif[ /img]


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> There ought to be an emoji for Pissed off rather than mad..... fits better I think.


And just how would you do an emoji for pissed off? A little boy taking a whiz and missing the target?


----------



## Mini Horses

🙄The emoji box is so annoying and YET -- it is on way to display some emotion that may be lost when just reading the words. So often the case when writing & reading....meaning & interpretation. It's just a PIA with the "new & improved" system.


----------



## farmerjan

Just another chapter....

Have been back to the chiropractor and another adjustment.  Still feel fine and no more problems.  I really do believe that he is right about the pinched nerve from the misalignment.

It better be that because we have another bigger problem to deal with.  My son fell off the back of the truck, it has the flat bed with the arms , a "bale bed" to move the round bales with.  Wound up in the ER last night and has broken the "ball" part of the hip joint.  Surgery later today.  They are planning to try to realign it and put in a couple of screws or something.  Don't want to replace it, do a partial hip replacement, if they can get it to heal back.  He is 46 , but pretty active and "fit" so hope it will heal back.   Still looking at 6-8 weeks by the sounds of it.....

But this has just thrown a whole curve ball into getting things done that need to be done.   He had finished sq baling the hay at the field, but had only gotten part of the other field replanted with the wheat when he quit yesterday evening. Had another field he was going to cut so that is the end of hay making for this year.  He has been putting things off alot lately with all this dating,  and now things are really screwed.  Don't have all the details as his girlfriend texted me from the hospital last night.   Have been in contact with him this morning, going up to do his chickens now then to the hospital. 

He has put me off 3 different times to get the calves weaned off the one group of cows, so I will get a friend who used to help us some, and it will get done as soon as I can get them in. Don't know about selling any right now.

Plus the plans were to do the engine in my CAR ( not truck as I originally wrote) Friday (tomorrow) so who knows now.  The guy has been dragging his feet about it, Michael has been trying to get him to do it the last couple of weeks.  Was going to take off work tomorrow to get it done,  and now this.  I don't even want to think about it as I really needed my car back.

At least got heat in the truck.  He did flush out the heater core on Monday.  It was completely stopped up.  Thought that it might have a leak as it got all foggy inside the first time I used it but he said he might have gotten some fluid down in the heater box and that could have been it.  I will watch the levels and see. If no more problems, then that was probably it and not a little leak in the heater core inside the truck. 

Off to go do the chickens and head to the hospital.   I have a headache already.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh dang...So sorry you're dealing with one problem after another.


----------



## rachels.haven

Your episode sounds like a migraine I once had as a teen, except mine affected the whole right side of my body like a stroke. Got in the noisy MRI machine just in time for the aura and exquisite pain to start. $$$ and pain, yay. My treatment was to not be so sleep deprived and stop getting up at 5 after a 10 or 11 bedtime for months to years at a time. It's been over a decade and I havent had one that bad since. As long as I listen to my body and SLEEP I rarely have any migraine crop up at all. Good luck with everything that's going on right now. I hope they don't try to medicate you into Oblivion.


----------



## Baymule

Oh no! That is a terrible thing to happen, just when you have so much to do to wind down the season. I hope you get some help to finish up. I really hope your son heals fast without any problems. 

In the girlfriend part, maybe he finally met “that one” that will be his life partner. Here’s hoping! 

Then we got to get my son fixed up....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Holy cow, Miss @farmerjan!  It seems to be one thing after another for you and your son.  Just when things were starting to look up, then this happens.  I so much wish there were something I/we could do to help you.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear that your son was hurt


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks everyone.  They did surgery today.  Realigned the 2 parts, put in a couple of screws to "pin it" back together.  Now, hoping it will heal and knit back together.  8 weeks NO WEIGHT BEARING they say.  Will know more tomorrow.  He was feeling  the pain drugs making  him drowsy and all, still in a fair amount of pain, but they said all went well and looks good. 

 One of his best friends came and got the rest of the field done with the no-till drill, so that field is finished.  Got it put back in the building and things buttoned up for the next few days.  I have to go move some more of the round bales off the other field, and then  maybe get that seed no-till drilled in. 
 I already talked to the guy who used to help us, and a couple of other friends , and will make a decision to get those calves in off the cows.  Other than feeding some round bales to the 2 lots at the barn where there isn't any grass,  things are covered for a couple weeks.  I will be doing his chickens at his house like I do when he goes away, and will move the panels so the sheep can have another section of grass.  It will take me a little time since I can't move/walk very fast, but not that bad of a job.  Small sledge for the t-posts, and drag the panels(with the truck) to divide off the next big section.  Can leave the water where it is for now as they will get the already grazed sections too. 

Had a few sprinkles this evening but the rain they were calling for moved out without getting more than a few drops.  Colder and windy coming in for Fri and Sat, then warmer on Sun and Mon then another cold front with maybe some snow Tues/Wed..... we'll see. 

HERE'S HOPING FOR A QUIET NIGHT OR TWO.....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, one thing going right.  Guy texted and said that if I could get the engine there before lunch tomorrow, he would be there to take it off truck.  So I will get it loaded on our automatic red & white bale truck, it is at my son's work place,  tomorrow about 10:30 and take it down to Jason so maybe he will get to work on getting the other out and ready for this one.  If the weather warms up on Sunday, maybe he might get it done before the next cold snap comes.

They got the heat fixed at my son's house, so no worries about the cold snap coming either.  Reminds me, I need to check the fuel tank at my house and arrange a delivery all according to how much is in there.  Just paid a bunch of stuff for the month, but can put it on the cc and then pay it off when the bill comes.

Found a better deal on car insurance, then forgot to call them back with my episode last week and then Michael getting hurt last night and surgery today.   Gotta call them and get that switched so that I can get a refund from the other company.  Don't really want it coming due in Dec when there are other things that need to be done.  Sept was fine, Oct okay, Nov is so-so okay too. This will extend my coverage til Nov now since it will be a year policy payment...Was easier to remember it right after my birthday.... Better try to remember that tomorrow or by next Monday at least.   Oh well, one more thing, but the coverage will be better.  With hitting the deer the other day, not much damage but the cracked lens,  I don't want to be without comp if I happen to collide with another.....
I hope the hunters get a bunch of them this year....


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad the surgery went well for your son. Thanks to the friend stepping up for helping to finish the field. What would we do without good friends? At least hay season has wound down, if this had happened in mid summer, it would have really been a disaster. 

Don't you love cow panels? We put up 3 of them with a quarter panel for a gate a few days ago to keep  the sheep off new rye grass coming up. Instant fence, well almost instant fence. I even use hay twine or baling wire to tie them to the T-posts.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> My son fell off the back of the truck, ...


 Can't "like" that post. I'm glad his surgery went well. Hopefully he WILL stay off it for the required 8 weeks, that will be hard especially for someone as active as he is. Stir crazy comes to mind.



farmerjan said:


> One of his best friends came and got the rest of the field done with the no-till drill, so that field is finished.


Thankful for good friends!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Instant fence, well almost instant fence. I even use hay twine or baling wire to tie them to the T-posts.



LOL.  Baling twine -- a major asset.   I use it a lot.

FarmerJan, sorry about son's accident & injury.  Always something, right?  Hope this "new girlfriend" is a farm type.     Looks like son will be out of work for a while -- hmmm, hope he has some sick leave available.   TWO months of no weight is really gonna hurt the farming chores.   But, other friends will step up & help, I'm sure.  At least "most" of your harvesting is done.    I'm confident you can get a couple to come help move, load, etc.  Not a good situation but, timing could have been a lot worse.

Years back, a local farmer where I lived then, had a tree come down on his leg & bust it up real bad.   His wife could handle their pig operation but, not enough time to harvest their crops.   The locals completed their own and then all appeared at his farm and harvested for him!!   A real group effort with several tractors, combines, trucks, etc. all working to "get it done".   Was great to see & a real blessing.  Farmers know things have to get done -- no matter.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So sorry to hear about your son, but glad they feel good about the repair....sure hope it heals properly for him and doesn't cause issues with his driving......   hope the others come thru in assisting ya getting things "winter ready". We are spose to be in the 70s the middle of the week with lows in the high 50s low 60s....really thankful not to have what those north are to be dealing with, but it will be nice to get to Fall finally....


----------



## farmerjan

Honestly don't know what we would do without friends.  The guy who did the seeding, is like a brother to my son.  About the same age and all.  He has been a real help.  In the past he had a major tractor  breakdown and we took the smaller 4wd tractor over to him (it was bought at a good price, did some work on it so it could be sold, and doesn't look like it will ever get sold now as we use it enough to justify keeping it and the money invested in it. );  and he used it the better part of the winter.  We weren't using it at the time.  Have borrowed his cattle trailer, and I have helped haul some of his cattle to town on occasion.  We have traded off and on over the years.  Michael has used his fertilizer truck to put fertilizer down on our stuff, and has spread some of Steven's for him, when he has needed it done.  He has 2 chicken houses now, and stays pretty busy with them, and his kids are getting into sports and stuff so we don't see them as much.

Several of the farmers in the area have offered to help trailer the cattle back to the home farm and such.  I will try to get a better handle on who is going to go where, when they need to start coming "home".  Have 12 c-cf pairs and the bull that will have grass for about 2 weeks, they will be the first to come back, and they will need to be pregnancy checked.  Have 8 others at the barn that need to be preg checked now and then they can all go somewhere together;  and the 4 old cows and their calves at the other place,  will be going to town.   Then there will be a couple more groups with calves (12 c-cf and 30 c-cf) at 2 different places to come back to the "home farm" and be preg ckd and the calves weaned and maybe sold.  There are about 20 at another place with no calves that will need to be preg ckd but they don't have calves so not a big rush.  They also have grass for awhile so not a priority.

Going to try to get the one group in tomorrow, and pull the big calves, put them in the barn lot to wean.  Those cows are already ckd and will start calving soon.  They were a little behind the rest for some reason....I think we got the bull in their pasture late last year.....
Got about 20+ with new calves to get in, get the calves tagged and bulls banded, and moved to a winter pasture.  Then there will be room at the "home farm" to start moving the others home when they need to.  Will have to work testing around it so that I can be off at least every other day,  and not gone several days in a row. And be available for our retired vet friend to come do some of the preg checks to get these guys moved "out of the way" .  I can use the truck to feed round bales away from the barn,  and the tractor to feed at the barn.  Will have to learn to use the skid loader so I can feed the silage at the barn to the weaned calves. That is going to be a little bit tricky.... but can get one of the guys to do it.

Son was in a lot of pain this afternoon/eve.  They got him out of the bed and into the chair.  Managed to use walker with "hopping on left foot" to go to the bathroom.   Said they would asses how he was doing tomorrow, possible even to release him.  Not thinking rehab, and I am still pushing it.  He will naturally have in home rehab for a few weeks, I guess that is what they are thinking.... then rehab at the center at the hospital????? I don't know.
He is confiding more in the girlfriend than me for some of this so I am just going to back off if he prefers that.  I will take care of the animals, and told him in as nice a way as I could tonight that he can't be micro-managing the cows if I am going to be doing the work.  That I have talked to several already about what we will need to be doing.

Yes, he is going to be going stir crazy once he quits hurting so much.  But I keep telling him that if he screws this up, and it doesn't heal right, and he has to have it replaced, then he is looking at 3 more months.  Honestly, it would be good if it hurts for awhile, so he is less inclined to try to do something he shouldn't.  Don't like seeing him in pain, but that is about the only thing that really slows him down.  Maybe what the dr has been drilling in his head will sink in.  And this girlfriend is pretty outspoken.  Problem is, although she is from "country stock" her comments about him,;  "oh he's gotta do this or that farming sheet",  don't set real well with me.    I look for her to talk him out of most or all of our farming enterprise.... and with what I hope is an uptick in prices in 2020 and more in 2021, I think her pushing him to give up stuff sooner rather than later is going to cause a big problem. He tells her things that he doesn't share with me and we are supposed to be in this as a "partnership type" deal.  He does more of the work now, but I have tried to support him through all the girlfriends, ups and downs, everything.   I think we should cut down a bit more, but we have been weathering all the real bad prices now.  To get out before it has a little more chance to rebound is foolish.  I'm really hoping I am wrong, but I feel like it is going to be a problem for us (ME).... These cattle were to be my "extra" income, in the future.....   I just hope that I am wrong on that subject.
Trying to give it some time and breathing room.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have no advice but I do send you all of my positive thoughts in what looks to be a bad situation looming.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks, @Mike CHS ;  I am trying to be positive.  They have known each other/ been friends  for years She does work, is not lazy in that way, and doesn't get much child support, but her 9 yr old daughter is a bit spoiled in my opinion.  My son has always had a thing for her, but decided several months ago that they should stay friends,  after she broke up with the last guy she was dating,  because he doesn't want to lose her friendship.  Then a month later, they decided to date. Now he is practically living at her house, and is very involved with her 9 yr old daughter.  She was married for about 5 years and had the daughter, they got divorced about 3 yrs ago.  I just worry as one day her deciding she doesn't want to stay in this relationship.  Her sister has 2 children, the second is just a baby.  DS is quite taken with the baby.  He has always wanted kids, never the right girl, but now is getting quite involved with this group.  I am just a little uneasy , yet the girlfriend really likes me.  I used to live next door to her grandmother, and she spent alot of time with her so that is how they got acquainted.  I really never realized that he was so taken with her.  Maybe it has taken her all these years to settle down?      IDK  ........


----------



## farmerjan

I edited my last 2 posts a bit.....


----------



## Bruce

I can't imagine how he can rehab at home right off without someone there 24x7 for a while.


----------



## Baymule

I understand your reservations. You may have to rethink your second income a bit. You can’t do it by yourself and if your son actually gets married, he isn’t going to want to work all day, then come home to cows, hay fields, and working half the night. He is going to want to spend his after work time with his family. It sounds to me that change is on the wind and it’s coming right at you. Take a step back and look things over with a disinterested third party frame of mind.  Make Plan B, C, D...... and take it as it comes. You have wanted him to find that right one, maybe she’s here now.


----------



## farmerjan

His girlfriend and her sister have supposedly figured out the 24/7 when he goes home to her house.  Wasn't asked, and did express my surprise, thinking that I would be able to go stay with him and split time with the girlfriend at his house.  So, let them make the decisions.  

I get that he won't want to spend all is time farming, have tried to get him to back off some and have a life TOO.... but I can't see him being happy being a lap dog either.... and he is going to want to do things that he has always taken pride in doing.  He has alot of friends in farming, evidence all the offers of help.  I just don't like the "attitude to farming"  vibes.  I have no intention of giving up my milk/nurse cows, and I can just as easily keep a couple of the pastures and pay rent before we got this big.  I cannot imagine him giving up the place(s) that belonged(s) to his friend that died of cancer , his widow & the brothers' widow,  that we farm both jointly.  
You never know.  Trying to not borrow trouble and get ahead of myself.    Let it play out some.   This injury may convince him that we do need to cut back some, and that is fine, it has been working in that direction with the couple places we lost to sales and this other one that wants to make it a deer "haven" .  But there is a certain threshold we need to pay the rents on the important places..... 
Just let it play out some and see.


----------



## Baymule

Words of wisdom.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I was not on the forum yesterday, so just caught up.  I am happy that your son's surgery went well.  As everyone else said, I hope he follows the doctor's orders and stays off the hip.

Regarding the girlfriend, I have no wise advice.  But like Miss @Baymule said, have backup plans in place in case they do get married.  As the saying goes, "A son is a son until he takes a wife, but a daughter is a daughter for all her life."  Let's hope he can make both you and his girlfriend (future wife ?) happy.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

Sex.     

Let them work through it all...the 24/7 and all.  Bay is right -- do a third party visual.  You know that 24/7 time will bring out reality.   There may be no issues in a month.   Everyone can settle.  

While that is happening, you know you have things to handle and line up the friends to help get it done.   Look at that Plan B. and know what options you can take....financially & physically.   Pro/con list, etc.

Remember, you have your own surgeries coming up & need to be ready for that.   NO-- you don't change plans.   It will work.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a pretty good day.  Caleb and his girlfriend came and we got in the group of cows, and got the big calves weaned off.  Then got the cows and small calves in,  12 have small calves that we got in,  separated out 6 with no calves,  put them in with the ones we took the big calves off that are due to calve soon, worked the small calves (castrated) and black leg shots and the cows got Triangle 10 which has the lepto in it.  They are in the field in behind the barn because the diesel truck we use to pull the trailer wasn't plugged in and the glow plugs don't work.  It is supposed to be in the 60's tomorrow, so hope it will start and we can get them moved to the winter pasture.
  Put out hay for the weaned heifers, another roll in the field with the now (mostly dry)  but ready to calve group.  There were 3 that had already calved, but 2 had real new calves and wouldn't come down to the lane where we move the cattle to and from the field.  I will try to tempt them to come down with some grain a couple times, and if the calves get a little older they usually get less protective about keeping the baby away.  and just moved them in there with the others they had been with.  They can get worked and moved when the majority of these calve.  Also have 1 totally crazy nutcase in there that had a small calf, that we couldn't get in.  She has a fairly new calf, and has a "blue eye"...probably a result of pinkeye in the past and is blind on that side and really high strung.  She will get to raise this calf and if she doesn't calm down considerably, will get sold after this calf gets raised up.  She is a bought cow.

Tomorrow they are coming back after lunch;  will get the panels up for the sheep pen division, hopefully get the 2 loads of cows/calves moved to the pasture, and put up a couple of gates there because there were 2 posts that had been hit and broken at the base over a year ago.  Got the new posts in but there is ab out 30-40 ft of  fence that needs to be rebuilt.  We have some older, extra gates, some bent up some, that can go up there to keep the cows in.  Maybe next year he will get the fence rebuilt. (?)

That was more than we had anticipated.  Got to feed hay in the back field behind the barn tomorrow, and I have to get all my stuff in the truck to go to Winchester late afternoon to test the next morning for the farms that I had to postpone when I had my little dizzy/eye episode.   I will be back from there Monday afternoon.

Got a text from his GF that he was home with her and resting about 3 p.m... So I texted back, asked if he was okay and I got  one that said he was doing okay and tired.
Guess that's that there. 

Perfect difference, Caleb's girlfriend is not a "farm girl", per se, but her father and brother are hunters, and was raised in "the country" ,  and has been helping him do stuff.  He has been managing a farm for a local, but has just given his notice to become a "state grader"  meaning he will go to stockyards and such, to "grade the cattle and probably sheep and goats and hogs,  that are sold.  Some places that hold special state graded sales have to use one that is a state employee, and they have to pass certain qualifications.  He will also be "part-time" for awhile, but he wanted the job so is happy to have an "in".  If it develops into a full-time position, he will be employed by the State Dept of Ag and will qualify for all the state benefits.  He's hoping.  He has been FFA and all that, showed cattle and stuff so knows alot of what all that requires.
The good thing, since it will be part-time to start, I will be able to get him to come and help do some of the feeding and stuff.  Paid work, as I don't expect him to do all this forever for nothing, like he/they refused to take anything for today.  But this is looking like it will be a GODSEND for me that he will be available once he works out his 2 week notice, and gets moved (house they are in comes with current job) as he will only be working 2-4 days a week for awhile as part-time. And it will give him time to better take care of his own cattle which have suffered some benign neglect from this job taking way more than the 40 +/- hours it was supposed to.  He used to work at UPS, and got off by noon so could do his own farming stuff.  Got offered this job, was almost "too good to be true" and turns out the hours were not anything like he expected.  He knew that there would be days that he would work long hours, he knows farming, but not every week.... avg 60 hours a week and very little time off to do any of his own stuff.   He will be 1/2 hour away but it is near where he lived when he was living home with his parents as a kid, so not a big deal.  Now he is only 10 min away.

Nikki said she enjoys this and said no way was I going to pay them for helping.   Today was the first day I had met her.  She works for a home health organization and is nice, personable and willing to help.  Showed her what to do, she caught on quick, and was very helpful.  Likes to do it.  It was a nice if somewhat chilly day.  Supposed to be warmer tomorrow.  Made it so much easier on my ankle and knee.   I envied her just because she could walk through the field/lane to help move the cows, and I miss being able to walk without hurting so....

So, things are looking up.  I will go to my son's in the morning after I get all my stuff in the truck.  Feed and water his chickens, and get things ready for the panels for the sheep.  Got to get some t-posts from the barn and figure out where there is a sledge hammer to pound them in.  They can come directly there and we can get that done and out of the way first.   It's only a couple miles up from the "main farm" so that is handy.

It was down to 22 this morning here, CHILLY WILLY !!!!!! sun and some high clouds, warmed up to about 50 but a light breeze.  Gets cold in that barn where we work the cattle.  Sun and Mon supposed to be in the mid 60's then a front coming in and back down to the 20's and maybe hit 40 for 2 days.  Possible snow flurries but probably not,  just cold rain.  Be glad to have the cows at the winter pasture, plenty of grass, and good places for the calves to get into cedar thickets.
Then some more "normal like" temps in the 30's -50's . 

I'm tired, it was a good, but long day for me.  After all the "nerves and worries with Michael,  and now him going there, I have just decided that I will see what happens.  I will not be running down there alot with all the chores to do.  Plus, I have not even been told where she lives..... Hmmmm.   Have to get some hay rolls moved off the back field too so they can seed the wheat on the corn ground.  I will be busy this week, but that is in a closed cab tractor so won't be too cold.  I can probably move them with the automatic bale truck I am driving right now too.  It has a great heater..... Got a couple more farms to call to schedule too.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , the only way the surgery will get changed is if the bone doesn't knit and he has to have a partial or total hip replacement.  Then I will have to postpone, and might have to do it in the spring.  But it is going to get done.  I want to be able to walk.... then the knee....  But they say they will know within a month if it is healing/knitting back so I have plenty of time to make adjustments.  
 It is looking like the last week of Jan due to a schedule conflict for the doctor.  They are supposed to call me back within a week.  I am thinking like the 28th or 29th.  About 2 weeks later than originally planned, I was thinking like the 15th or something,   but too bad a difference.  Still gives me 3 months before most will start spring  calving.   Even if I can't do alot actually in the field, I still should be fairly mobile and past the worst of the pain and difficulties.  And will have the added extra of Caleb working some too... see above.


----------



## Mini Horses

GOOD chilly morning to you!    Only 30 here, heavy frost but, it's ok.
Upper 50s later.   Yeah Tues into Wed looks like a rough spell with COLD and the rain.   BRRRRR.

At least you got those cattle worked, sorted, moved.   That will take a whole lot off of your mind, right?   Those two are helping you through the "OMG--this is tight" couple of days.   It's wonderful!  Don't spoil their gift. Thank them and pay them later, when it's a real "hired help" thing goin on.    Sounds like much of your immediate issues are done.  And that young man's job plans couldn't have worked out for better timing -- for you.    He knows how to "read" cattle, that's your bonus.  Livestock can be hard or easy to "work"  depends on knowing how.

The surgery move for out two weeks may be a better fit for you, also.  By then DS will hopefully be mobile and you can then let him be the one to handle work while you recooperate.  

Now -- relax & remember that DS is NOT a teen, does NOT have to check in on a personal level for his "at home" life.   LOL   They haven't kidnapped him & will be sure he is "fed & watered".  Looking at the future, I feel the ladies will be more than adamant that he mind dr orders to heal properly....in their best interest also, right??   She will give you her address if you ask, so you can see DS in person.   Remember that you wanted him to "find someone" and while this may not be the picture book situation you envisioned, you don't have to live with them.   Just try to find a way to like it for now and if it does evolve into a permanent situation, hopefully it will be one that works well for both of you.    Once this initial accident is worked thru, he's feeling better, etc., you two can talk -- JUST you two -- about your agreements and past/current farm work and agreements.    That way, with only you two, both can feel free to state and listen to each others concerns and true feelings.

I'm thinking it will work out in the long run -- whether they stay together or not.   It doesn't sound like your son wants to quit farming, or in any way distance you, cut you out.   BUT it does sound like he would truly enjoy a family.....remember how we both say there are days it would be "nice" to have "someone to talk to".  Well, we are old and had all the kids/family/etc. already -- now he would like that and no doubt wants to share that.  Just try to look at it as a positive until proven otherwise.   She will look at farming differently once it settles in that she will still have "we" time with DS.  Remember she is jealous of you, at this point.


----------



## Baymule

A visit to your son is in order here. Then you can thank his girlfriend for taking such good care of him and for being there at such a critical time. You can update him on what is being done, within her earshot so she can get a good idea of what he does. 

Privately tell her that you are glad she is in his life because you want him to be happy. Let her know that you aren’t some overbearing Mom and that you value yours and her relationship. You might even use the opportunity to confide in her that you are glad of her farming background because while you could certainly understand him slowing down somewhat, cows, hay and farming is in his DNA and you don’t ever see him giving it up. Let her know previous girlfriends have tried to get him to quit, we’re jealous of you and for some silly reason, none of them are around any more. Reiterate that you are no threat to their relationship, you want your son to be happy and if their relationship goes to the permanent status, you are there all the way for them. She might wind up helping YOU when you have your surgeries, that’s what family does, so think on that. 

Thank her for what she is doing for your son. Ask what you can do to help her, she will probably say nothing or the equivalent. LOL Tell her that you are relieved that he is in such good hands, you don’t know how you would be able to take care of cows, work and him too. 

Just ideas, put in your own words, or not at all. I know you don’t want to be the Dragon Lady  future Mother In Law. LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Bit of a catch up, update.  W Sunday we got the sheep pen panels up and opened up for the sheep.  Got both loads of the cow/cf  pairs moved to the pasture and the "temp"  fence along the road fitted with the old/extra gates so the cows can't get out anywhere. I took the truck and put another roll of hay in with the cows, then came home and got all the stuff together and finally headed to test.   Monday, tested at both farms.  The little farm that was supposed to have sold out in ealy Oct said that the cows would be going on Wed ( that's tomorrow) so I guess it really was the last test.   Came home Mon afternoon,  another of his friends was at the barn, they got all the rolls off the back field and were running the no-till drill getting the wheat in the ground on that piece of sorghum.   I fed another roll of hay as there are quite a few cows/and weaned  odd ball cattle in that field.   Then got home and I was so tired , because I just don't sleep that well at the farmers house just because it is a strange place and the highway is nearby and you listen to the traffic all night.  We were milking at 1:35 a.m. Mon morning.... UGH.

This morning I was at the new primary care dr office for an 8:15 appt.   Went thru all the new patient stuff, talked to the doctor and explained about the trip to the ER and some of the past stuff.  She is young but seems pretty nice.  She was very surprised that they didn't do an EEG  with coming up with a diagnosis of a seizure.  Said that everything she pulled up looked pretty good, but that she wanted to do some more blood work.  Said my sugar was high, so she wants a fasting blood sugar, but also wants "panels " done on thyroid, Iron, Vit D..... My BP today was like 128/80 so not a real problem.  Part of it being above what used to be normal for me of 120/70 is my weight I am sure.  O 2 was 100 in my blood said my heart and lungs sounded good.   I will go get the blood done, maybe in the morning early because I want it done and over and have a follow up appt in 2 weeks to discuss everything, plus she wants to look at my records a little bit closer, so then we can discuss everything.  I told her ablout having the ankle replacement, and that I don't want anything to mess that up.  Also that I would not take the "seizure medicine" with a diagnosis that they really couldn't pin point why they decided that.  She said she wanted me to have an EEG, and managed to get an appt with a neurologist, for the end of Dec.... and termed it a vision problem, so as to not put a "label" of seizure on it. 

I asked her right off when I went in, and we talked for a minute, what her thoughts were on alternative medicine and treatments, and if she had any problems with chiropractors.  Told her about the trips to Pa for the prolotherapy and the PRP to try to regenerate the cartilage.   And that my chiropractor really felt that I had pinched a nerve while washing and rinsing my hair, and that caused the symptoms.  She said she wasn't against chiropractic care.  I said that was good, because I thought my chiropractor about "walked on water",  that he had been working on my neck/back/ whole body for nearly 30 years after that accident, and that he had given me more relief than anyone. 

Since I have to have some sort of PCP when I come home after the ankle replacement,  I hope that we will be able to get along.  She seems nice, is really young, but is friendly, and seems to really care about her patients.  We will see what happens after the blood work comes back.  I have no intention of  having her do my  "ob-gyn" work as I like the other woman doctor that does that.  But she is not a PCP, I had already asked her a couple of years ago.   
So lets see how this goes.  Since I had not been eating very good before I had that "spell", I am thinking that my blood work - sugar - was more abnormal than not.  I think that since I have lost a few lbs and been eating alot better these past 2 weeks, I ought to do okay.   I can tell you that unless I do something crazy like have a full blown diabetic attack, that even if it is high, I will not be taking drugs... I will approach a dietary control.  I should be eating better anyway.   I have been being much more conscious of my eating for the past 2 weeks and trying to eat more regularly too.  This job makes it hard especially in the evenings..... but I have been trying to make sure that even the snack stuff is more "healthy"  nuts and fruits and trail mix type stuff instead of "junk snacks".  I have always drank a fair amount of water, but trying to even do a bit more.  
It is hard to do much with the weight when walking hurts so much.  But I have lost nearly 7 lbs in the last 4-5 weeks according to what they said the weight was today.  That's a plus.  Really want to get more off, and am really hoping that I can do it after the surgery and healing and I can walk more.  Then the knee..... and be able to walk with NO PAIN at all???!!!

Wed will be getting all the chickens done, frozen waters will be the expected thing since it is down to 28 already.  Then putting hay out in at least 2 fields.  Taking some feed up to the little pasture where the 4 heifers are to tempt them so I can get them moved in the next 2-3 days.   Their grass is about gone and the man that owns that place doesn't want to deal with frozen hose for water.  I can get them moved myself if I can get them in the little catch area.  
So blood work early, then home to deal with the chicken's water, then feed/tempt those 4 heifers,  probably won't get them in the first time but you never know,  then hay feeding....  

Going to make a big cup of hot cocoa, then nothing after 10 p.m., go to bed and drink some more water.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rest well Jan, you have had alot on your plate lately .....


----------



## farmerjan

I did get up to get the blood work done today, and I was "starving" because it was after 11:00.  Guy that did it was real smooth, never felt any pain at all... So it will get run and she will have the results by end of the week at the latest.  Glad it is out of the way.  
 Got water problems at the barn, in the lot where the weaned heifers are since it got down to 16 last night.  Moved them into the lot we held the cow/calf pairs overnight before we moved them on Sunday.  They will be able to get water there out of that waterer.... will deal with the one in the barn lot when it warms up a little bit.  There are breakers that control the heater, but there is no water in it so don't know if  there is a frozen pipe but that seems sorta ridiculous for only 2 days of cold and only down to 16 last night.  Not like it was zero.  There is water in the other lot they are in, checked to make sure... so they will be okay for now. 
Michael called one  of the 2 good friends and had him feed silage to the heifers in the barn, and he fed out several rolls of hay too.  So I don't have to deal with them for a couple of days.   Took 2 rolls of hay up to the pasture where the first calf heifers are.  They will be going through it fairly fast I think.  Did not get up to the 4 heifers, that will be tomorrow when I have the truck and trailer out to haul the load of cows for that friend.  The portable corral panels are on the side of the trailer, so can take it up there, put 2 down to use, there is a place where the gate is that will make just a small catch pen.  The gate is set back into the field, so a couple panels will make a "box" to get them into,  and if they come in then great. They will come in in a day or 2.   l_l  with the open side where I will back up to and close off with the panels.  

Did all the chickens at my son's, frozen waterers, they all got to drink good early this aft.  But will need to do them again tomorrow cuz things will be frozen again.  GRRRRRR

Was 16 this morning, got up to upper 40's this aft, but already down to 27 and they are calling for 16 tonight again. 

Of course, now I have farms calling  wanting  to test......


----------



## Mike CHS

You have my vote for MVP with all that you have going on.


----------



## Baymule

Hey, your son is making executive phone calls to care for the cows, so maybe he isn't so mooney-eyed in love that he forgets his cows. He is a hard working man, he is probably chomping at the bit to get out and back to work, but he'll have to stay down until he is healed up. Thank the Lord for good friends!

Of course farmers are calling you for testing now! Cold as heck out there and that's when they want you to come to the farm. 

It is hard to keep water in front of all the stock, chickens included when it is freezing. I'm glad weather like that only comes in short bursts here. Hope it warms up for you soon!


----------



## farmerjan

Some updates.  Got a call from the PCP office.  Results of the blood tests were "GOOD" so I guess that means that the blood sugar was down.  Message said the Dr. will discuss it when I go in in about 2 weeks, but everything looked good.  I guess that means no real problems with the thyroid, or iron or Vit D which isn't so good in my opinion, because I have felt that my thyroid has always been a little "behind" with being "cold " all the time etc.  Had one nutritionist say a few years back that it was low normal but that she felt it was not functioning as it should.  Took some natural thyroid but no noticeable results after a year.  Still believe to this day that there is something just not quite right or balanced......  But at least there doesn't seem to be any cause for concern with the new PCP..... Except my weight and that is something that I am trying to lose, but slowly so that it will stay off.  Can't wait to get back to some more walking in the pastures, and hopefully in a garden again this coming year.  Don't think I will be as active as I want due to the knee, but getting the ankle feeling better is a BIG step in that direction.....

Took panels up to the small field with the 4 heifers.  They totally ignored the feed;  found out that the owner has been hand feeding them "stale donuts" so they have no reason to come to me. Which isn't a big deal except that now I need them to want to come to me and a bucket.   Son is going to ask him to quit hand feeding them so that they will come to the feed, and we can get them out because the owner doesn't want to deal with the frozen water.... Hope to get them to come to the feed in a couple of days....

Didn't have to haul the cattle for the other neighbor Thursday, he had enough "trucks" to haul the cattle,  so that is when I got the panels set up into a pen for the heifers.

Got the brakes on my 2wd little ranger fixed on Thursday.  Michael called a friend,  that had called him when he heard about his breaking his "hip" and offered to do anything that he could to help. He has a mechanic repair shop; does alot of towing/flatbed stuff, especially off the interstate.   So he asked him if he could take a look at my little truck and get the brake problem figured out and fixed.  Took it in Thursday at noon, it was done Thursday eve.  Replaced the wheel/brake cylinder on a rear wheel.  Picked it up this morning and I drove it to work.  It was nice to have brakes!!!

Guess I forgot to tell about the 2nd waranteed engine, that I took down to Jason on the Friday, after sons accident.  He was taking off some stuff from the 1st engine that was bad, to transfer the this 2nd engine, normal stuff that didn't come on the 2nd one ( or the first one, that they took off my own engine out of the truck. This is normal I'm told);    And when Jason got ready to lift it to put in the car, noticed that there was some duct tape underneath..... There was a HOLE in the oil pan and someone had put duct tape over the HOLE.... SOOOOOOOOO...... ANOTHER WARANTEED ENGINE that they obviously didn't put the effort in to make sure it was good......
The company that has sent 2 warranteed engines for the car, that have both turned out to be bad, is sending a 3rd, waranteed engine..... problem is, it is getting colder, and the guy doing it does very little work in the cold weather.... so hoping like all get out that we get a "warmer spell" so that he will try to get this one in the car..... he doesn't have my son to offer to help like he was pushing him before.  
All I can say is the third time had better be the charm..... don't know what has been worked out for all the labor that has gone into it......not counting the oil and antifreeze in the first one..... hadn't gotten the 2nd one in the car to put in the water/antifreeze or the oil, that I had just gotten him to put into it.....   I have about had it.  I certainly will never recommend this company.... but they have a good rating by others.....
Guess I really am a walking "MURPHY"S LAW".......

Tested another big farm this afternoon.  The one I canceled when my son had the surgery to repair his femor.  At least I have gotten 3 of the 4 farms that had been cancelled in the past 2 weeks, caught up.  Waiting on the other to call back, they are less than 10 miles away, but have to test them 2 consecutive milkings (night then following morning).  Hoping maybe get them in on Tues/Wed or Wed/Thurs.... I have the other big 230 cow herd 10 miles in the opposite direction scheduled for Thurs/Fri.... they are the other 2 consecutive milking farm that I still test.... Still have 4 more to call... one that I really need to get to next week. 

PLUS, now it seems that my time is "needed" at the girlfriends house to, help with my son.  The sister that doesn't work, "cannot be spending all her time there" as she has "things to do"  also...... she has the  small daughter (like 4 or 5?) and the 3 month old baby.  Guess we will have some time to "talk", but if he is in a mood, it could easily turn into a big argument .... with all his 'micro-managing" the cows.  You know what, I just decided that if he is not going to share with me who is doing what, then I am not going to worry about it.  I will make sure they have access to the water, feed the ones I need to feed and check the ones calving.... and if he wants to control the feeding silage and hay to those 2-3 fields, then go to it.   I will see what we can come to agreement on.  I don't have to do all the feeding, rather not do it all.... but for pete's sake tell me who is doing what so I can make sure that things are done and nothing slips through the cracks by default....

Also, he got the sister to bring him to the "main farm" yesterday to supervise some clean up that he has conveniently put off for the past month due to always having to go to the girlfriends.  The ins agent for the owner was unhappy with some stuff that was there... yes some stuff we had scattered about... but also some tree cutting and such that the owners SIL was supposed to do.  Well they gave us a month, I went up one weekend to help and son wasn't there..... so I quit worrying about it. Asked him when he was going to get it done, that I couldn't help if he wasn't there to decide what was good or not.  
The ins agent came back, got a little perturbed about stuff that wasn't done....Owners' SIL called my son and said that it had to get done this week... Son explained about the broken hip, they said well, it had to be done. Never offered to help or anything, yet the last 2 years every time they needed hay for their horses they called us..... Mind you, they haven't done a single thing to clean up the trees and brush around the buildings, that have been there since we rented it a couple years ago..... So long story short, son came up, GF sister and I cleaned up alot of little stuff, good friend Steven came with another buddy, used the skid loader and moved the pile of treated fence posts we had there and a couple of other things, and it looks alot better. The owners SIL hasn't done a thing yet and we won't /CAN'T do any of the trees, cleanup of brush or anything around the buildings, or about all the junk that the SIL has got piled around either....
First time I have seen my son  since he came home a week ago.... and that is when the discussion came up about he thought I was coming down the other day.... 
OKAY, I am not a mind reader, no one has called, texted, NOTHING, to see if we could work out a schedule of some sort.... I was not going to get into a big TODO about it since they made the decision to move him down there in the first place.....

Can I scream  now??????

Going to bed as soon as I get a shower.   Have to go do the chickens and sheep and all, bring the milk samples in the house, they are out in the truck for the night, won't hurt them to stay cold,  take hay up the hill for the one pasture,  go feed the heifers and see what they are going to act like,  check the cows calving.  Making a list of some things to do/and get.  Need a new hose, he has one that has been leaking and I am tired of all the water it sprays out.  Has splits in it near each end and I am not going to fix it.  Too cold to do it and I suspect it is just old enough to just split in another place.  Might be able to pick up one on clearance at Walmart or TSC since it is an out of season item now.  Most places are full on in Christmas mode.....


----------



## Bruce

Your life is one big circus Jan!


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Your life is one big circus Jan!


Some days it is more like a joke....

Rocky got all the feeding done at the farm, silage to the heifers, hay in the lots there.  He said he would be getting the tractor and going and doing the bush-hogging that hasn't been done yet, and have to move a tedder that the "frame broke" on and is setting in the field at this place we custom make hay.  They are a royal PITA and i am hoping that he tells them he can't do it any more.  It is inconvenient, and they worry you to death to get the hay made even if the weather is calling for rain in 2 days and we know it can't possibly get dry in time to get it made.   I'd just as soon stop doing all this custom work for people that try to micromanage us and when it gets done.  
So, I said I was coming up the hill, if he needed a ride up to the tractor, so I took a bale of hay with me,  picked him up, took him up to the tractor, and then went to my son's and did the chickens,  Still have 3 sheep out on the lot next door, no houses, that got out somewhere and I haven't gone around the other side to see if I can get them in the gate.  Plenty of grass where they are, absentee owners that never come there as it is for sale, again,  so I am not worrying.  Way down the hill away from the road, no incentive to go anywhere else since their buddies are there. Not a priority.  Haven't tried grain, they might just come right to me. 

I will have to stop and pick up the 2 fuel cans and take them and get them refilled so he can fill the tractor, it had over a half tank but don't know how much he has to do.  

It has been chilly, down in the 25-28 range, days up in the low 40's but the wind has been brisk, so not very "warm".  Sure went from extra warm fall to a little colder than normal.....in a hurry. 

Everything else is pretty decent right  now.... KNOCK ON WOOD.  
Already down to 32 and supposed to get down to the 26-28 range again tonight.  But mostly sunny days for a week and temps staying right near/above freezing and up into the 48-55 range.  Sure hope so.   I'm tired and won't be up very late tonight.


----------



## Baymule

You can scream now. But since you want to go to bed and get some sleep, it would probably wake you up. Maybe it would be better to scream tomorrow. LOL

Big hugs, this will all get worked out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

sleep well,... you need it with your very busy life and all that's been goin on.


----------



## farmerjan

Been a couple of cloudy dreary type days.  Chilly from no sun to take the bite off.  At least it didn't get down to freezing last night.  Got a call this morning that a heifer was out, one of the 4, that I have been trying to get to come up to a catch pen so they can get moved.  Went up there, this one was sorta coming back to come in, then decided to be stupid.  Called the friend that was at the barn feeding silage and he hadn't left yet so came up to this place....5 min away.  She decided to be really stupid, went up around the little shed, back and forth around the lawn everywhere but where she needed to go,  then came back and went across the road and out into a hay field.... this is right behind the PILOT service station/truck stop and right across from the interstate.  She wound up following the fence to an open gate, then went across towards a smaller field where there are some cattle.  I managed to get the gates open and get her in there with his cattle without them getting out.  D#%*ED  B@#*H.... she is high headed and I would never have put her at this little pasture....  the other 3 didn't get out, and don't know where she got out.... but I am going up there in the morning to feed them up at the pen, again,  and hopefully in another day or 2 can get them moved.  The guy who owns the place has been handfeeding them donuts and stuff down by the house, so they don't get it that they need to come up the hill when I call them,  to get grain.  He has agreed to stop feeding them so I can get them caught.  He does not want to deal with the water freezing, and the grass is gone. 
 Stupid heifer will stay where she is until they catch up their cattle, and we can sort her out.  Probably will have to give her a Lute shot as there is a big simmental bull in there and don't want her to try to have a calf out of him, too big, and could cause problems.  I'd like to just get her up and sell her, but she isn't mine to sell....

So now,  tomorrow it seems that I need to go spend some time at the GF house with my son,  as the sister has "other things to do".  No one asked me to work out a schedule so I could give her some time off.... hey, they are the ones who made all the decisions for him to be there and have all this "care and company".
  Of course, this is also a week from he// with work, farms wanting to test.  I will set up at a farm in the morning, to test late tomorrow afternoon after I get done down there.... won't get much else done now..... And I have to go back to this farm Wed morning (it's a 2x test), then go test a 200 cow farm early Wed afternoon... I will be lucky to get the chickens and all fed inbetween.  I have decided to take a sq bale of hay up to the 3 heifers I am trying to catch, and put out some grain, and maybe I can get them loaded up on Thursday morning.  I have another  farm that wants to test Thurs aft/Fri morning (my other 2x herd).....it is a 240 cow farm..... GRRRRR... the following week should be slower, but it is also Thanksgiving.

There are things that I need to get caught up too.  I was supposed to go to our yearly Va Poultry Breeders show this coming Sat., but there is so much that I need to do here, that I cannot justify being gone another full day..... from dawn to dusk..... I really wanted to go, but I just don't see my way clear to do so. 

Just realized I have a followup Dr appt on Tues of Thanksgiving week (next week) and another chiropractor appt on Wed., day before Thanksgiving.  I have felt so much better after going to him and am sleeping better.  So I know I was way out of alignment.  Did get a courtesy call from the PCP dr office that said my blood work looked good, everything was good.  So I am not worried about "the episode" I had,  because I truly believe that the chiropractor was right and my vertebrae were way out of alignment and it cause the nerve(s) to be "pinched" and cause the problem.  SO GLAD, that I refused to take the "seizure" medicine when they couldn't really show where or why there was a seizure.  One thing this new PCP dr I went to, that wanted this additional blood work said, is she cannot understand why they could diagnose a seizure when they didn't even do an EEG.....  that tells me they were shooting in the dark..... and just prescribing drugs without any real tangible evidence to support their "diagnosis".  

Got to get samples packed, get up and get going early in the morning..... Hope everyone has a couple good days.


----------



## Baymule

Too bad you can't get rid of the high headed idiot, she must belong to your son. A cow like that is one problem after another. Boo.

You are getting it from all sides! Work, cows, chickens, son, everything all at once.


----------



## farmerjan

A little update.  The high headed one is a bought heifer, and yes, she belongs to my son, but really, with a bought one you just don't know what they will be like.  I bought a cow that seemed pretty much okay at the sale, and 2 days after getting home and settled, became on over aggressive/possessive nut job.  Stayed that way even out at pasture, and got sold late that year when her calf went.  She had been exposed to the bull, and I did not want another calf that might wind up with a "nutcase" attitude.
Got the other 3 moved to the "home farm" on Thursday (yesterday).  It was sunny and not too terribly cold.  Wanted to do it before it rained and it got slick up there to try to get the trailer in.   As soon as the owner quit feeding them, and they learned I was the one with some grain, they went into the little pen and weren't too bad when I shut them in it.  One tried to run around it a couple of times, but I just  stayed pretty quiet, and she decided if the others could go in the trailer, then she could too.  Didn't even have to "push them".   Put them with the other weaned heifers and just wait to see what we decide to do.  A couple I don't like as well as some of the others....
Next to get the panels loaded back in the trailer, and take to the place where there are the 12 c/cf pairs or take to the small pasture and get the 4 old c/cf pairs.  I think the 12 are going to run out of grass sooner.  But the 4 will be needing supplementation soon since they are old. The 4 will be easier to catch, less panels, and then I could go to the other place and set up for the 12..... Got to start feeding them all some grain so they come when I call.....

Have had a crazy week.  Tested everyday and I am really beat and ankle/knees are aching. Did 125 cows monday, a 2x herd of 120 cows on Tues eve/Wed a.m......Did a 200 cow herd Wed aft and they milk fast.... Set up and did a 230 cow herd Thurs/Fri.... that really had me aching.  They milk slow, are not efficient, and if I had employees that spent as much time onthe D@#$*d  CELL PHONE....they would no longer be my employees.  Nice girls, but they can't stop talking or texting... No wonder it takes 5 hours to milk 230 cows with 3 people (in and out)  in a double 12 and yet another girl who is a very good milker, can do 200 in a double 8 in 3 hours......
Begged off the farm tomorrow, and will do next sat.  Have one scheduled for Monday, 100 cows but not too terribly hard to do.  As far as tomorrow, I am not going to go to the poultry show either.  It is supposed to rain in the afternoon. a real cold soaker, and I want to get stuff done outside and get in and stay in.  I need a little time OFF the ankle and knees.  I really want to go, but cannot justify driving 2+ hours and not getting home until late and having things I need to get caught up on here. 
I will go up to my son's and feed a little extra to some of the birds.... I"ve been doing half one day and half the other just so that I am in and out there everyday to make it look more occupied.  Might just get them all fed up tomorrow and take Sunday off as it is supposed to stay above freezing and I can fill the waterers.  He was at the house for a few hours today, doing some cleaning up of junk/papers/accumulation.... we spent some quiet time inbetween, I did the chickens and then took him back.  No big discussions..... kept my mouth shut.
Got to try to get the 3 ewes in that are out and there are 2 that got in the back lot that need to be out with the  group in the front on the grass.  They were like that when he got hurt so not my fault.... but I need to get them sorted back if I can.

I am falling asleep so am headed for the shower and bed.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @farmerjan!  I don't see how you are able to do what you do!    I am so much looking forward to you getting the surgery you need to ease your pain, and then be able to retire and enjoy life more.  Someone like you who has worked hard all of your life deserves some time off to enjoy it before the old age problems set in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you slept well.     

As to DS -- see, the 24/7 care has dissolved once reality set in.  It's just a waiting game.   These youngins don't "get" the commitment angle.   "Other things to do"   ???  WHAT?  Doesn't everyone?   Or am I living in my own little world out here?    
Yeah, mom is ALWAYS "mom".   Give it time, it will all work out.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you took today off, you sure need some recliner time to prop up that knee and ankle.


----------



## farmerjan

I did take some "time off" as I was really aching.  It was cloudy and then rained Sat late aft and most of the night.  Got windy Sun morning but the sun came out.  Got  .8 inch.  

Got to go up to the chickens and sheep at son's house in the morning, but I will be out to check cows and all anyway.  Plus have to go "look for" the batwing bush hog as he can't remember where he unhooked it and one of the other guys is going to do some bush hogging for him.   Yeah, call mom..... he was talking about coming back to his house, but then  when I asked him on Friday, he said "they"  talked and he guessed he was going to stay down there for now.....  he doesn't need someone there all the time,  but I did say that if he was here at his house, Rocky could come get him and he could go down to the shop with the guys and sit around and BS.... they aren't going to drive another 10-15 miles further south to go get him at her house..... 
I am going to see if I can get the sheep moved around tomorrow, get the 2 in the back that aren't supposed to be there back out in the front with the others, maybe even get the 3 out loose, back in the sheep lot.  Of course, they are eating for free out there, but they aren't getting bred this way..... the 2 in the back are with the other 2 rams, but there isn't much left in there for them to eat.  Going to have to start rolling out a roll of hay for the cows, 2/3 and taking the smaller center back to the sheep to eat.  That won't be very often if there are only the 2 in the back.  

Got a followup dr appt on Tuesday, with the PCP.  They already told me the blood work was good, which I honestly expected would be "normal",  but she got an appt with a neurologist to do an EEG -  the end of Dec I think.... so will find out about that then.  I'm really not concerned about the "spell" that I had, especially after what my chiropractor said and how much better I have felt since going back and getting adjusted;   I know that the "seizure" diagnosis was just a shot in the dark.... and a way for a dr to justify that they couldn't really find anything..... I'll do the EEG since it will be covered, and then unless they find that I have scrambled eggs for brains.... or maybe no brain,   I am going to forget all this until the ankle replacement.  Got to call them back, they left a message on Friday, about the scheduled date.  Will wait to hear what my son's prognosis is with the hip and if it is knitting back together.  They ought to be able to give him a little more of a general idea of how long and what to expect if it is healing the way it is supposed to be.  I know that if all is progressing,  it will be at least the first part of January before he will be doing much actual walking on it, at least. 
Got a farm to do tomorrow afternoon, no set up, so will have to go get the meters one day,  at the farm I was at Friday.  The wash system takes a long time there, and it is only about 8 + miles from me so I go back and get them after they have taken them out of the parlor.  I will need some of them for next Sat. 

Might go do a couple of big loads of laundry tomorrow or Tuesday... need to check the weather. Actually, Tues would be good since I will be right next door at the dr. office.  I don't do the laundry here anymore.  The water has so much limestone in it that the clothes just don't get as clean as I want, and they just have a "feel" to them.  Leaves a film on everything.  It is actually easier to go to the laundromat and do a couple of big loads once a month since I have enough clothes to go that long.  I bring them home to hang on the line so I am only there for about an hour and a half.   Might be able to get them in the machines before going into the dr and then just go pick them up after.....Hmmmmm..  Would be nice to have all the barn jeans and sweatshirts clean for a few days.  Maybe get all the sheets and blankets gathered up and do them too.  I love the smell of the blankets and sheets right off the line. 

Time quit for the night so I can go looking for the missing bush hog in the morning.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Can DS move around with crutches, just no weight on that leg/side??   Can he get in & out of a vehicle?


----------



## Baymule

Missing bush hog.... kinda big, so hopefully it will be easy to find, just got to go to the right field on the right lease. Laundromat!  One of my least favorite things to do, but clean water can be a motivator. Even with a home washer/dryer, I wash when I run out of socks. Guess I need to buy some more.  My washer holds a lot of clothes, just no point in washing a little load.

Who is taking your son for his dr visit? I hope he gets a good report and is healing up good. 

Are your sheep pretty wild or will they come to a feed bucket?


----------



## farmerjan

A few updates.  I mentioned in  @B&B Happy goats  thread that Michael had a followup Dr appt.  Said the break is healing VERY WELL.  That is a welcome relief.  He had been doing EXACTLY what he was told because I know he was scared to death that if it didn't heal he would have to have replacement surgery and did not want to go through any more pain etc.  Very thankful for this good news.
He has been on "walker" for the stability, but can use crutches now.  He is allowed to use the foot for some stability and to not put more than about 10 lbs pressure on it, but it sounds like he has that pretty well figured out.  
Yes, he can get in and out of a vehicle, I took him to do some errands last week.  It is a little awkward, but can sit and all without any real major problems.  The muscles are "achey"  from not much use, and the dr wants him to bend at the knee and all to keep them flexible.  So, he is getting more mobile, and his balance is getting better because he is not hurting so much either.   The sister took him for his appt because she had to go for an appt in the next office complex over.  I will have to back down on her a bit as I did find out she is married to the new babies father, and I guess he has a pretty good job as she doesn't have to work.....so that is a plus there.  Haven't heard much about the GF lately, so don't know how things are going.

Did find the bush hog, we had brainstormed again and it was where he thought it was, only down in the other field.  I went up and saw it, then called the friend & told him.  Then went and got fuel for the skid loader at the barn, then got more to take to the tractor.  Went up and opened the gate to the small 6 acre field, and called the cows up and put out a couple salt blocks there so they would go through into that field to graze.  That helped as Rocky came and we could get him through the other gate, get the bush hog hooked up and not have to fight the cows at that gate.   I did not get anything done with the sheep.  Maybe today, after the followup Dr. appt, because then I will go and do the chickens real good so I don't have to go up in the rain tomorrow.  I am not going to do the laundry today since it is supposed to start clouding up late this aft and they wouldn't get dry.  Think that I may go do them tomorrow, while it is wet out, then we are supposed to get sunny but very breezy (windy) for Thanksgiving and into Friday.  They ought to dry good that way.  

Got the testing done yesterday, and don't have to go to anyone else until Sat.  Got several for next week already, but they are spaced Tues, Thurs Sat.  Tues is my big herd (500+ cows) that my son usually helps at, but the girl who was going to "replace me" when I had the surgery, is going to replace him for the next 2-3 tests.    Thurs is the 250+ cows.  Sat is a breeze with only 110 cows. Had the farm that does their own cows call and wants to do them that week.  It is right near the 500 cow herd, so I will call him back and see if I can drop the meters this Sat when I go to   the herd that I put off, then I can pick them up on Tues after I do the big herd and save a trip and some gas.  Finally, something is falling into place. 

Don't know what all Thanksgiving plans are.  I haven't cooked in years because my son was never here when he was young and I always had invites.  Then he seemed to always go eat with others so I just got out of the habit.  There is a big benefit dinner on Wed eve that we have gone to for years.  I asked him what he was thinking, he said he wasn't sure.  So I am planning to go to the usual dinner that I go to, and if he wants to go then fine.  

Got to go out and do my chickens here, then head to the dr.  It is sunny and looks to be really nice today.   Was 30 and already up to 42..... supposed to be in the upper 50's-low 60's...... NICE.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

That is WONDERFUL news about your son!  Now if could only get you fixed up.  Maybe someday soon...


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I was also told today that the dr told him that if he had an automatic vehicle, he could try driving if he used the brake with his left foot and only used the right for the gas.  So, he decided that he wanted the automatic bale truck that I have been using to feed some hay. So after I got done with my follow up dr appt, I came home, and changed into "barn clothes" and drove the red & white automatic bale bed truck up there. My little 4wd ranger was up there at the barn.  I was trading trucks some so that they were all being used, and driving the r&w truck home so I could bring a roll of hay when I needed one,  up the hill from the  rows of hay here at the one hayfield,  instead of making a separate trip.  
 He said he will do the hay feeding...... okay, getting in and out for gates will be interesting, because he has not fixed any of the gates to get them back on hinges when they have had problems.... which I used to constantly complain about,  then I gave up..... but if there is one thing I hate is a gate that won't swing on hinges. There is no excuse for it.  Now I can accept it at places where we rent, because if it is our gate, once it is put on the pins, it is considered a permanent improvement and we can't take it with us.  And gates cost like $100 or more new, so don't want to be putting a couple hundred into rented places. But where there are already gates, and he just wouldn't take the time to fix whatever needed fixing, I get p.o.ed..... So, whatever.  

The sister brought him up to the "barn" and he decided that the bulls needed to be moved and the cows that are getting hay need to be in the front "hayfield" there.....  The owner (widow)  has put her house on the market, it is a big house, rather fancy, and across the road from the front hay field; and is going to build a smaller house in the front hayfield.  So we are trying to get it grazed down for a couple of weeks before they decide to tear the fence down.   I sure hope this is going to reflect in a reduction in rent, but I doubt it.  The only thing is, I guess that sister did alot to help get some gates and such up to patch some places that the bulls tore up...... but again, it has been nearly 6 months since it has needed fixing.... and just gets put off,,,,,. but when they got up the cows to move them, they did  not got around the back field (cows had all 3 small fields that were connected with gates opened between them)  and left one small calf that the momma cow kept wanting to come back for, plus 3 other cow/calf pairs and a big heifer back there.  I was really aggravated.... I did catch up the little calf, put it in the front seat of my little 4wd and take it around to the front field and went in and as soon as it made some noise, momma came right up to it.  Then after some real "around and around" got the other 7 to go through into the field closest to the gates to the front field, and shut the gates behind them.  Hopefully they will find their way down to the open gate, into the creek area, and then tomorrow will be able to open the front field gate and get them through.  But all this could have been avoided if they had waited and told me that was what they were going to do, and I could have made  sure all were headed in that direction.

I did get up to do all the chickens, and managed to get the 3 ewes in the back ( I thought there were only 2 but nope, 3)  separated from the 2 rams, and moved into a section where they will hopefully find their way through in with the ones out front. Gate shut and the rams penned in the back.  It was getting late by this time so didn't bother with the ones out loose.   Maybe tomorrow. 

My blood pressure was 148/90  when I went to the followup appt.  All the numbers on the blood work were real good.... sugar was normal, O 2 was 100, pulse good, iron good,  vit D low normal but not bad,  so all except the blood pressure.  And honestly, I am not worrying about that because my chiropractor said it was 127/82 or there abouts when I was there.
  Then of course they start going through all the things that "as people get older" .......... did I have a pneumonia vaccination....NO;    flu vaccination.....NO;     colonoscopy......NO;  on and on.  I did agree to an updated tetanus, since I think it has been over 10 years.  That is one thing that I am okay with....partially because it is a "killed"  vaccination.  I am not going to get a flu vacc, or a pnuemonia vacc, or a shingle vacc.... I will go have a bone density test and a mammogram while I am there at the same place.  Been 5 yrs since the last mammogram.  But there is no real sense to keep getting them unless there is a change in the feel, etc....I have had fibroids for ever, and am not going to get all worried about it.  They don't "change into cancer" so just leave them alone.  
She did ask if I would consider taking something for the elevated blood pressure and I said NO.  I know that my weight is not helping that.   I have read alot about blood pressure medicine  when a friend went on it and they had all sorts of other problems.  I think that getting some weight off will help, that will come about if I can start to walk normal.    I had lost 1 lb in the 2 weeks since I was there.....  with everything else "looking very good"  I will wait on the blood pressure situation.  It isn't like it is crazy, just a little high.  With all that has gone on lately, I am not really surprised.   

Got an appt with a neurologist on Dec 30th.  She said that she didn't even know if they will do the EEG now that everything else looks good...... Okay..... why go?   But I will do this as a followup to the "episode" with the eyes locking,  and the "possible seizure" BS diagnosis..... Get it out of the way then just go on about LIFE.  

Going to have another "followup" appt after the results of the neurologist are in.    Anyone know a "quickie way" to lower your blood pressure before a dr visit????? Then I can be done with all this if the BP is down that day....

Dr appts are a PITA......
I've seen more dr offices in the last month than I have in the last 10 years..... thinking this is a racket.....


----------



## farmerjan

OHHHHH, I did get some good news.  The ankle replacement is tenatively on the schedule for FEB 6th!!!!!!  Have to go down for a pre-op appt about 2 weeks ahead....they will let me know, I picked the 24th or 31st of Jan...... Dr had some  conflicts in scheduling from the middle of Jan to the end of Jan when I thought it was going to be like the 28-29th. ;  then another conflict....  So it is a little later than I had hoped, but only by a week....still looking at end of March (6-8 weeks no weight bearing)  for the fusion to be complete, so still hoping to be back to walking and going by the end of April..... 

It is maybe better this way, Michael ought to be up and going good by then.  And I will go into whatever "rehab" I can for at least 2 weeks but I think I can qualify for up to 20 days.  By then I ought to be at least in somewhat control of pain, and getting around decent enough to come home and be able to function.


----------



## Baymule

To lower your blood pressure, deep breath, let it out slowly, relax and let go of all your problems, if just for  a moment. LOL LOL 

Surgery Feb 6!!!!! THAT is GREAT news!!


----------



## farmerjan

Just checked the recording thermometer.... It was down to 30, and got up to 70 !!!! today. Started out sunny, but by early afternoon had clouded over. Was out in just a long sleeve t-shirt today and was warm..... Supposed to get down to the 40's tonight,  then some spotty rain/showers as this front goes through but then WINDY..... gusts up to 50 mph... I might not be able to hang clothes on the line, they might wind up in the next county.    Still planning to do them tomorrow though, want to get some stuff into some plastic totes since I have some things to put away..... and going to get a DVD storage type cabinet.  Have been pricing them, on line and everywhere,  and found that Target here local has as good a price as anyone,  and no waiting.  It will make some room and organize some of the mess in the LR.      Maybe able to find something even cheaper with the "black friday" craziness.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Your weather is usually what we had 24 hours before.  We started cutting trees this morning wearing thermal pants with a sweatshirt and the sweat shirt got removed in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> OHHHHH, I did get some good news. The ankle replacement is tenatively on the schedule for FEB 6th!!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Mike CHS , our weather does normally fall about 1 day after what you get although sometimes the rain will go north of us.  We are getting some of the wind now, but it too seems to be trending a little north.  Still , gusts of 50 mph are in the possible forecast.  

It was a cloudy day and quite warm considering.  Sun came out after about 2-3 pm, and was quite comfortable.  Then the wind started about 6-7 pm.  

Went to the chiropractor again this afternoon, and got a good adjustment.  Really worked on my neck and it made me see stars for a minute, but then all was better.  I told him about the ankle replacement date and we decided that 3 more times, about 3 weeks apart, so that I have an adjustment right before I go in for the replacement.   I ran it by him about the blood pressure and the PCP suggesting BP meds and my very emphatic no.  He told me that with all the other numbers being as good as she said they were, he did not think it was excessive. 
 Plus, he told me something that they learned a long time ago in Chiropractic school, and that was recently discussed when he went for a seminar..... about people getting older and their blood pressure readings.  Used to be that 120/80 was considered good, normal, etc.  Then it was lowered to 110/70 as being ideal.  He said that it is a racket by the pharmaceutical companies to get more people on "drugs", because both BP meds and cholesterol meds are the 2 most prescribed and more of a "cash cow"  for the pharmacy companies, because they are so often prescribed. 

The rule of thumb used to be,  and one he still prescribes to overall, is a persons' age plus 100 /(over) 90 as the top end that you need to start worrying about it.  So if that is even close to the case, 166/90 would be my "top end"..... and it was 148/90 at the PCP.  Yet today, he did mine again, and it was 138/79..... maybe I just don't like going to the (PCP)  doctors very much????   And like he said, and I fully agree, I am overweight and that doesn't help.  I need to drop about 30 or more lbs.... to get down to where I usually feel most comfortable. 
 So, I am not going to obsess  over it. I am still going to try to continue eating better, had a bowl of oatmeal this morning as I knew there was the Thanksgiving dinner this eve.,  and maybe see if I can find the time to look into this "silver sneakers" that is included in my medicare/supplement stuff....  maybe find a  few things to do, that are not dependent on my standing on my feet/knees/ankle......    Yeah, in my spare time. 

Went to the community Thanksgiving dinner this evening.  My son actually texted me about 4 to see if I was planning to go.  I had pretty much decided that I was going and was not going to ask him again. He called Caleb, and his whole family was going to go so we all met at 5:45 and ate.  It was nice.  But I see and feel the "cooling off" of my son's actions... didn't even get a specific hug or anything from him.  The GF didn't come, said she had to get her daughter from the ex and then stop at the grocery store..... when Caleb's mom asked if we had plans for Thanksgiving we both said no, and I said that Michael so often was never here for it that I quit cooking years ago, and he just said that if he hadn't fallen he would have been up at my parents this year;  but the hip prevented it this year.  He never said anything else.  I don't know if they are doing anything for it and I didn't ask.  If they do something I don't think I am invited.  I will not "invite myself".  

So, I will go up and do the chickens in the morning, see if I can get the 3 ewes over into the other field, and then go to the barn.  He got the other 3 cows but only 2 calves through the gates today.  Instead of leaving them alone to find their own way since there is no grass in the field they were moved into, they would have gone on their own in a day or 2..... so I will go see if I can get the single calf over.  Just makes me pretty mad.  I also asked if he fed the hay where my nurse cows are, and he said no.....well, I would have taken a roll up the hill if I had the truck today...... so I will ask Rocky to feed them tomorrow if he doesn't get it done.  GRRRRRR. 
  If I make any comments, then I am "always complaining"....  I am thinking more and more that this all is going to not end well..... He mentioned going home when we were leaving the community center, and I said something about did the heat pump get fixed again;  they have "fixed it" twice now, and he said yeah, and I said well, at least you will be warm, and he said what do you mean, and I said well you said you were going home, and he said I'm going to BV.... GF house. So now that is "home"???  

Happy Thanksgiving to my extended family here on BYH 🦃 🦃 🦃 🦃 🦃


----------



## Baymule

I read your BP information to my husband. He was on a statin drug and it screwed up his memory. Bad. He was taking BP medicine and it lowered his BP to the approved number but he felt sluggish all the time. He no longer takes either one, his memory came back and now he has a lot more energy. We applied his age to 100 and he has great BP numbers! Thanks for sharing that pearl of wisdom. 

I hope you have a good day today. How rude of the GF not to invite you. Men can be easily led around by their hanging appendage.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, Happy Thanksgiving to all again.  It was a pretty nice day.  We wound up with just .25 rain total.  Sure glad that @WolfeMomma  is keeping all that snow to herself !!!  Talked to my father in NH and he says he is still progressing a little with the therapist that is coming to the house since he is home.  They just got cold rain, no snow.  

Breezy still this morning, but the sun was out so not bad, cool.... I went up and got the 3 ewes in with the other sheep, they had found the spot I left open for them.  Then was trying to get the 3 out loose,  in.  Son came up the road with the truck and 2 rolls to go to "my pasture" so came down through the field and they went in the gate to the small field that I had just gotten the others out of.  I had opened both gates.  So just fixed it so they can find the hole in the fence that he had put a gate in front of back awhile ago, and they will get it sorted out.  Tomorrow they all ought to be in the front section where there is grass and I can just close the gate back over the hole.  That section of  fence there,  all needs to be replaced along that part, so I don't feel bad about using the hole in the fence as a "gate" so to speak to get them where I want them.

I  had gone up earlier to the barn,  and found 2 calves out, not one.  So I walked them up along the fence, then parked my truck to where I could open the gate against it, and finally got them into the field with their mothers.  There is a "laneway" that goes out to the road, and all the fields open out into it so it makes moving the cattle between them easy.  At least I didn't have to worry about them getting out into the road. So for now, all is quiet there, and hopefully all are together now.  

Put chicken feed into the barrel and will have to do a good feeding tomorrow. Supposed to be sunny and 50 again, then some clouds and rain coming in sat aft/eve and rain on Sunday.  

Saw a couple of things I might go out early to TSC tomorrow morning.... didn't realize they had their "black Friday" sale starting on Wed or I would have gotten  that stuff on Wed.  I just got the flier read. Cat food is a few dollars off, and I usually get it at Wal-mart for the outside barn cats, but this is a little cheaper on sale, so will probably pick up a couple more bags.   Have unlined bibs 20% off and I need a pair, got 2 pair of insulated ones but sometimes I just need a little extra warmth on my knees.  Also have their Christmas stuff 30-40% off, couple of things I might like. They also have a pk of 4 game cameras that are $50 off....  would like to look at them.  Thought I would get a bag of sunflower seed and wild bird seed for a friend that feeds the birds in the winter. Shavings are 2/$10 so might get a couple too for future....

Cattle panels are $2 off in case anyone needs any,  through Dec 1st.

Just trying to decide if I really want to get up early......the cat food is good through the 1st, the game cameras are the only thing that is exclusive to Friday I think.  Maybe the bird seed....

FINALLY,  Got the clothes washed to hang out in the morning. Didn't do the sheets or blankets, will just take all them one day when I don't have so many other clothes to go out.   Guess I could get up early, go to TSC, then come home and hang the clothes, then go get my meters from the farm where they take them down, so I have them for Sat. Then go up to do the chickens, feed extra so won't have to go back on Sunday if it is raining.  Been doing them in halves everyday so I am in and out of there daily, but otherwise do them every other day unless the water freezes.  Not calling for any real cold weather so might just feed extra and not have to go for 2 days.  He is in and out some since he has the automatic truck to drive, so I don't feel the need to go in and out everyday. 

   And the farm that I wanted to drop meters off,  for them to test on Mon eve/Tues morn said that was good, so I can save myself 2 trips since I will be right near there both Sat to drop them and Tues to pick them up.  YAY, something actually falling into place. 

Going to go empty the dish drainer and do another sinkful of dishes, then get a good hot shower and quit for the night....


----------



## farmerjan

Oh yeah, forgot that I have to go pick up my tire.  It kept getting soft and so I had the co-op put the spare on,  Wed before I went to the chiropractor, and told them to just see if they could find the problem.  Well, it had been plugged, the plug was leaking a little.  So they put a patch and replugged it.  It has about 75% tread that is why I really was hoping to get it fixed.  But I was tired of having to put air in it and figured one day I would come out and it would be flat.   It is between here and the farm where the meters are and TSC is further south, so have to go right by it.   Now if I just remember....


----------



## farmerjan

It is Friday afternoon.  I got about half done what I planned, but that's okay.  Didn't go to TSC early, just looked at the clock and said  NOPE..... Got up and did get all the laundry on the line except about half the underwear, so hung them in the house where I often do.  Thank goodness I didn't do the sheets and blankets.  I had 9 pair of jeans..... not counting all the shirts, and all the sweatshirts and everything, from the "barn clothes",  plus the  delicate fabrics.  There were quite a few of the short sleeved shirts I wear in the barns when I test too, from several weeks ago when we had some warm days.  They will all get hung and put away in the closet til spring.  Then went to see about the tire switch, but they were busy and it isn't a life or death thing, so I said I'd be back the first of the week.  The spare on the truck is good.  Then stopped and got all the meters loaded in the back of the truck and talked to the one brother there for about 15 min..  He said he had to go to a funeral tomorrow for a cousin..... 48 yrs old, worked in computers (some "computer stuff" he said)  and he just died.  Didn't know if it was a heart attack or what.  They are fairly scattered and the wife didn't disclose the reason when they talked.  Still very SAD. 
He is 63, younger brother is 61...... said it was really sad to lose family members that were that much younger than him. 

Then went to TSC.  Of course the game cameras were gone, but I did get 3 bags of the cat food, a bird seed and a black oil sunflower seeds.  Looked at the Christmas stuff and saw one little "ornament" that looks like a white enameled tin cup with a very decent rooster on it.  Not alot "hit me" so didn't spend as much money as I could have.  Didn't get the shavings since I had the back of the truck full with the meters, hoses, and the  cat food and bird seed bags. 

Then I stopped at Walmart and it was busy but found out that they opened at 6 p.m. on Thanksgiving, so most of the "crazies" were done and gone.  This was after 1 p.m..  Did some grocery shopping, then came home & unloaded the cold stuff, then went to do the chickens.  Saw my son in passing, he was going "home" as he put it, to her house.  Said he was hurting, had done too much and everything ached.  GF wanted to go hunting & he was going to stay with the daughter whom he gets along with pretty good.  Whatever.  I spent some time, unloaded the bag of chicken feed off the truck, did all the chickens, and then stopped to drop off the bird seed.  Penny's husband Glen was there, helped put the 2 bags in the building & we were talking for a minute and it started to sprinkle a little.  So I scooted home, got all the clothes off the line and in the house and the 3 bags of cat food in too.  Going to decide what to eat for some supper.  I didn't get the dishes put away or the other ones washed so plan to do that then maybe sit and pack some books.  Got a bunch of sewing/pants-patching to do so might do that.  The forecast looks like rain this eve and most of the day tomorrow, so can find plenty to do inside.  My knee and ankle are both aching, on them too much I guess.  Plus the weather makes them ache more. 

The JOYS OF GETTING OLD !!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I hate when livestock gets out. We have good fences, so not a problem, but after a storm, I check the fencelines, there are so many trees here. 

At least your calves were easy to get put back in where they belonged.

Laundry is done, that has to make you feel better. Maybe not all of it, but enough to be dressed this week. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

The calves didn't "get out';    my son didn't get them all the way moved through the field into the new field where the cows were.  It was more of a job not fully done and him not realizing it because......  and because he can't get around on the crutches to go move them down the field.  I certainly can't walk very good, but I  would've made sure they followed the cows.  But, done and over, they came on their own which I figured they would if he had just left them all alone to start with,  and I got them up the lane and in with the rest.  It was just frustrating because he "had to do it"  and I wanted to just let them do it on their own so they would all be there together.  That is something that I have learned BECAUSE I know I can't run after/chase them like when I could walk better.  

Yes, actually all the laundry is done.  I have several sets of sheets so that's not a problem.  Sure am glad I didn't do the blankets as they never would have been dried because I ran out of line space.  Looking to probably do the sewing/patching tomorrow.  Weather is going to clear off again and being decent next week several days so I think I might try to do the blankets because there won't be anything else to do.


----------



## farmerjan

Starting out with a chilly wet morning.  44 and sprinkles, showers.  Looks like we might be on the northern edge so don't know how much we will actually get.  

Farm just texted me that I was going to test this afternoon, and wants to put it off..... I put them off last sat when I had tested 5 days straight..... planned to drop off the meters at the other farm that does the owner sampling, after I tested this one to save a trip..... now I will have to make a trip up there today or tomorrow.  The owner sampler farm is going to test Mon eve/Tues morn and I am going to pick up the meters and samples and all after I do the big farm Tues morning.  Oh well, still will only have to make one special trip but I really was hoping to not have to make any special trips this time.   Don't mind not having to go out and get wet up there at the farm, getting the meters out of the truck and all that......but really wanted to get them done.  

So, I am going to go in and get some sewing done I think, then go up and check cows and all.  Take the 4x4 since I haven't driven it for a couple days.  It is supposed to go in and get the u-joints checked, and I want them to do the tailgate holder cables that I got, and replace a back brake line that has a leak. 
Got a squeaky fan belt in the 2wd ranger, son said there is a small leak from the radiator and it is getting wet.... gotta get that looked at now.
Yep, always something with a vehicle..... but when I think of how much I use them, and rely on them, and that they keep me WARM AND DRY in this cold wet weather, I am glad that I don't have to use a horse all the time..... and horses have "breakdowns" like going lame and such too.


----------



## farmerjan

It's Sunday;  was raining early, supposed to be moving out of the area, some sun and a bit warmer.  Then supposed to get colder, windy and chilly.  Possible flurries tomorrow, then back up to 50+ and sun for the better part of the mid week.  Hoping the sun comes out in a little bit so I can go up to do chickens at son's house.  41 earlier, only up to 45 so far.  If the sun would come out it would just "feel warmer". 

Going to do a few more things here then go up regardless if the sun it out.  Time to eat some lunch and then get my butt in gear.


----------



## Baymule

It makes a difference if it is bright and sunny or cloudy and gloomy. It has been sunny and cool here today.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve...... oh "just another day in paradise"....... well, started out chilly, 37 mostly cloudy still,.  Windier and so really feeling the chilliness.  Got a text from son about the bull at one pasture, seems he went to the neighbors..... GRRRRR... they will get him in in a couple days and then I will have to take truck and trailer over and get him.  The fences at this pasture are all good except along this one side and the neighbor refuses to go halves on replacing it;  he has cattle against it so is responsible for the cost of half of the line fence.... guy we rent from is willing so that all fences are new or real good...... so just another aggravation.  I am assuming that the 12 cows( with their calves)  there are all pregnant so the bull was looking for more "work" next door.  

So decided to go take the meters up to the farm and drop them off.  Did that then left and headed back.  Went a couple miles, was going to stop and get gas and all of a sudden there was smoke (steam) everywhere out from under the hood.  Got into the parking area of the station, opened the hood and steam everywhere.  A young guy in a pu came up, said that he had seen the smoke, was a member of the fire dept and thought maybe there was a fire, but saw that it didn't look like it. He was really nice and I thanked him, then I let the steam disperse.  Got some water, added it and started the truck, moved it to a better spot & shut it off again to check it out.  There was water dripping underneath, looked like it was from the water pump.  So I called the guys who had just fixed the brakes (replaced the leaking wheel brake cylinder)  and they came and got it on the flat bed car hauler truck.  They were going to do the u-joints on the 4x4 ranger tomorrow.  So instead, I asked them to put the 2wd ranger in, instead, and figure out the waterpump or whatever, is the problem.  A friend came and picked me up at the local station where I had the guy drop me off,  one exit before where he would have gotten off,  right off the interstate at my normal exit, she took me to get my 4x4 ranger, and I went down to get the rest of the equipment I needed for work on Thursday, and other stuff I needed out of the cab, and talked to them there about working on it instead of the 4x4.   I had a new thermostat to put in it, and told them to also check out the heater core since my son had flushed it out but it had had so much junk in it.  I will check with them tomorrow afternoon and see what is what.  I still think it is the waterpump, and if they have it out then the thermostat will be easy to replace at the same time.   
Then went to my sons and did a "quickie job" on the chickens,  did the ones that really needed and will do all of them tomorrow.  There are a few pens that were fine, but a few that has several chickens and they need more feed and so I wanted them to have something this evening.  Was planning to do them on my way home from dropping off the meters at that farm, then come home and get stuff ready for tomorrow.  Things never go as you think.  

Got all the stuff in the 4x4, as long as I don't have the hubs locked in, or run it in 4wd, I don't hear the squeak, so I am thinking it is the u-joint in the front axle for the 4wd.  So I will drive it to the farm to test tomorrow because I really need to get this farm tested.  Got the girl who is going to help when I am off with the ankle replacement, coming to help in place of Michael....rather than helping Michael in place of me like was planned.  I didn't want to try to change the test.  

Oh to just make life more interesting.... 

I am going to wrap a sandwich I just made (made 2) for tomorrow morning, have some granola bars and stuff to munch on and several drinks and juice and water in the truck too.  Got to put the printer and computer in the truck for the Owner sampler farm where I will pick up the stuff after I get the big farm done in the morning. Got all the boxes of bottles in the truck..... Hope I am not forgetting anything.


----------



## farmerjan

We had .7 inch of rain that I dumped out of the rain gauge today.  Will be glad when this "cold front" with this wind, passes  through and Wed is supposed to be warmer and not so much wind.   But it still beats the 4-12 inches of snow that Pa and other areas are supposed to / are presently getting.  BRRRRR....

Hope everyone's surgeries go/went well on Monday and Tuesday...... and SOOOOOO glad that @B&B Happy goats , Barb's eye, is doing good and she will be able to get back to some "normal" life.....


----------



## Baymule

I hate it when vehicles break down. I hate the big repair bills even more. I hope this doesn't cost you an arm and a leg. 

Our son just bought a new Ford F350 4WD dually. He lives in a 40' RV and his old truck was straining to pull it, not to mention that it was quitting at inopportune moments, leaving him on the side of the road miles from anywhere. He is a crane operator and just started a job at the Exxon plant that blew up this past summer in Baytown. He'll be working 13/12 hour days with the 14th day off. His previous truck was single cab, vinyl seats, stripped model. he got diddly squat for trade in. He bought a King Ranch that is nicer than my house. LOL His reasoning is that it will hold trade in value and he will trade every two years. He says that all the sensors and electronics break and cause problems, which makes sense. All this is to say that you are better off to fix what you got than to buy new, when all the gadgets wear out long before the motor will. But the motor wont run if the sensors don't work. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## farmerjan

Not only is the King Rancher nicer than your house, it costs more than your house and land too!!!!!!!  And it will never accrue in value like your land will nor will it feed you if the economy goes south.   Yep, the electronics will do you in and it is never an easy fix.  Plus, they can't fix anything til they do a "diagnostic" test that they will charge for just to find out what is wrong.  I am certainly going to fix this, The engine sounded fine when I started it up after adding the water, I don't think that I hurt anything there as it wasn't "hot " for more than a couple minutes.  That's why I called for the truck to come get me.  Replacing a water pump, or other stuff like it is certainly cheaper than an engine.  I paid $1200 ( I think) for this truck about 4-5 years ago.... had to put a replacement door on it, the recent brake work, normal maintenance, like tires, and oil changes,  maybe $1,000 a year that would have cost me more in a newer vehicle..... plus, if the cows dent it or I hit another deer, it's not a big deal.   NOPE, no new ones unless I win the lottery......


----------



## Baymule

There is just something wrong when a truck costs more than my house and 8 acres! haha, he just bought a house and 2 acres for a little more than he paid for the truck.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I am so much looking forward to when you get your ankle fixed, and then retire shortly thereafter.  Then maybe you will be able to enjoy life more.  I know how hard you work, and how much trouble you have it seems.  Yet you are so stoic about it.  (Unlike Miss @B&B Happy goats, who seems to enjoy making fun of the trouble she has.)  In either approach, each of you shows just how strong you are, to take the bad with the good, and still enjoy life.  I bow down to you both: 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Truck update........ drum roll...... It turned out to be a split in the lower radiator hose  !!!!! So even though I had to pay for the truck to come get me, it was not near as expensive as it could have been. It is fixed, and I drove it this eve and it seems fine. Wish they had seen the new thermostat because it still doesn't have the heat it should, but the one guy told me a trick to get the heater core cleaned out better. He said to take the hoses off, then use "The Works"... it is a bathroom, toilet bowl cleaner. Says it works wonders for removing things like lime build up and stuff in the heater core. Said to squirt it in, fill with some water and try to not let too much out and let it "soak" for at least 10 minutes then try using a hose to flush it out. He said the water/antifreeze may not be traveling through the heater core as well as it should. So that is a fix I will have to try. Plus he said to watch the water level in the radiator, as it may still be getting some of the air out and I may need to add some more. So that's good for now.

 Left the 4x4 there and they said they will get to it in the next couple of days.  Got to take a list down of the few little things I want done.  Tail gate cables, the "squeak"  when it is moving that I thought could be the u-joints, maybe fix the tailpipe/muffler..... I hate to replace it when it will just get shaken off in the rough pastures.  See if they can turn the idle down as it seems to run too fast.   I didn't think to leave a list, so want to get it down there tomorrow.  Also, will be right near the co-op so might get the tire changed back on the 2wd ranger.  Needless to say, that didn't get done with the little "overheating steam explosion"   haha.  

Was cold today again, breezy and felt colder than the 48 it got up to.  I went and tested the big herd this morning, had help, and all went well.  Then went to the other smaller owner sampler herd, got everything done there and got a few new reports set up for him. 
Did my son's chickens on the way home.  
Went to our newly formed cattle assoc meeting,  this eve, that we joined;  to see if we  can maybe get more for our cattle.  But they follow a protocol that I don't subscribe to..... Modified Live Vaccines.  I use all killed Virus vaccines.  And if I change to MLV then I have to be very careful about not exposing cows to it that are bred because it can cause them to abort.  I mean, they are not even supposed to share a fence line because the mlv can be spread through the nose touching etc..... We vaccinate when we work the cattle through the chute and I can't be worrying if some are bred or some are not when I get the help to do them.   I am not big on Vaccines, but KV are okay in  my book for the most part.  MLV are not.   It does not make me very popular either.  So don't know if this is going to be a very good "fit" for us.   Honestly.... sometimes I wonder if it is worth it anymore. 

Did not get the samples packed to send off so that is tomorrow morning's project.  Got the 250+ cow herd to do on Thursday aft.  Want a hot shower, wash my hair, and snuggle under a warm pile of blankets, and read a book for a bit then crash.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> LOL His reasoning is that it will hold trade in value and he will trade every two years.


Someone(s) will be very happy every two years to let him eat the depreciation on new trucks.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Someone(s) will be very happy every two years to let him eat the depreciation on new trucks.


I know I would, but even that is above my pay grade. LOL LOL After being left on the side of the road a few times, he can't miss a job because he can't get there due to a broke down truck. The engines, transmissions are good, it's all the electronics that sideline a truck these days. 

We are still driving our 2004 F250 Lariat I bought for BJ when I sold cars at the Ford dealership. Got the employee discount, invoice price and no interest.


----------



## Baymule

Why use live vaccines? That just sounds stupid to me, but what do I know.


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> Why use live vaccines? That just sounds stupid to me, but what do I know.


X2!!!


----------



## farmerjan

It has to do with the bodies response to the vaccine, mlv is supposed to get a better immune response, faster, and makes them more resistant afterwards.  So it has been preached to me.  The "drug companies" have done studies and tested the titers in the blood etc.,  The vaccine is supposed to be rendered safe...... that is the "modified" part of the live, and the live part is for the body to have a better response.... but I just don't like them and do not use them.  Our retired vet that does the preg checks for us is a BIG proponent of  modified live vaccines.  But I think some of that is from the  "schooling" they all have received.  
What about the CDT and stuff you all use on the goats?  Are they all killed virus vaccines?   I know that all Lepto is killed, and that the clostridials (blackleg) are killed.


----------



## Baymule

Good question. That took me on a search for the answer. I found all kinds of information, but not if killed or live vaccine. Then I found the Bar-Vac website, it even has a video on how to administer CD&T killed vaccine. 









						Bar-Vac®
					






					www.bi-vetmedica.com
				




I found this site that specifically says that it is killed vaccine.






						Bar Vac® CD/T
					

Clostridial and tetanus vaccine for prevention of enterotoxemia and tetanus in sheep, goats and cattle. Safe for pregnant cows. Free shipping available!




					www.scahealth.com
				




Thanks for making me take thought and doing my research.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Good question. That took me on a search for the answer. I found all kinds of information, but not if killed or live vaccine. Then I found the Bar-Vac website, it even has a video on how to administer CD&T killed vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar-Vac®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bi-vetmedica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this site that specifically says that it is killed vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar Vac® CD/T
> 
> 
> Clostridial and tetanus vaccine for prevention of enterotoxemia and tetanus in sheep, goats and cattle. Safe for pregnant cows. Free shipping available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scahealth.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making me take thought and doing my research.


X2 on the thanks, when I read that question and realized  I didnt  know the answer........really felt like a dummy


----------



## farmerjan

Clostridiums and Tetanus and Lepto are always killed virus. I didn't think when I asked that the CD&T was clostridium and tetanus.  The modified live is the BVD, IBR, PI3,  and other viruses..... mostly just cattle I guess.   I think all we use on the Dall sheep is lepto,  I don't often help with them as he tries to catch them when he has time on a Sunday morning.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday evening.  Cloudy and cool, not real cold today, but chilly.  Was 28 got up to 56 but cool and chilly due to being totally cloud covered.  

Got the tire changed on the 2wd ranger so that is done.   

Got a call and had to go up to one of the pastures.  Had a cow that was supposed to be down.  Owner said that the neighbor called, she saw a cow that looked like it couldn't get up.  So he called me, and I went up.  The cow had gotten in a little swale, and was facing downhill just enough that she couldn't get up.  So I took the chain, and wrapped it around both her hind legs, and just pulled her hind end around a few feet so she was laying with all her feet more downhill. She was laying head up looking like a normal cow that was just laying there so that was good.    Fed some grain, and she ate good.  The other cows came down and gave them some too.  It was getting dark, so I left and went back early the next morning and she was up.  That was good;  but she is one of 4 old cows there, I said okay.... need to get the panels here and get them out.  They are slated to go to the sale, they are all OLD cows, no teeth, and we said when it was time to get them out, they were going to town.  They all raised their calves and they have done pretty good, but did not let them go to a pasture with a bull, so they could not get bred back,  because we did not think they would manage another winter. 

So today, I got Caleb to come help me, got the panels from the little pasture where I had set them up to move those 3 heifers a couple weeks ago;   we took them up to this pasture and got them all set up.  I had gone by there and fed some grain the day after she was down, and all but her came down.  She is the one that really would benefit from the grain, but is being very standoffish.  They all came down today except her again.  Caleb went up in the field and when he got fairly close, started her down in the direction of the pen.  We figured if we got lucky and got them in we would load them up and move them to the barn.  But after she went a little way, she turned around and started to challenge him.  Stood there shaking her head at him and "calling his bluff".   She'd go a few feet, then turn around towards him again.  She is a bit unsteady on one hind leg.... I think she slipped the other day and that is how she went down.   But she was being a total jerk, so I told him to not push her, and then he came back down.  Of course all the others had to "take off" but then they headed right back  to the pen and the grain and some hay I took up too,  when we were outside the gate.  I will go up there and feed them the next few days and hope that she will come down with them to try the grain.  I certainly will not be going up in the field to walk her down, and won't take the 2wd up in the field unless it is sunny & dry..... this is when I like my little 4x4 ranger. 

If I get them in the pen a couple times, with no  threatening moves, then I will make arrangements to have someone on "standby" to bring the truck and trailer when I get them in again.  They are used to one person so even with just the 2 of us today, they were all "heads up and ready to take off"  cause it is a break in their "normal" routine.  I don't really want to take the truck and trailer with me, as it will "look different" to them, and she is pretty skittish.  And I think it would be smart to have 2 of us there to try to load in case she gets stupid.  

Got all the samples from yesterdays herd, 200+ packed and sent UPS today.  Got a 110 cow herd tomorrow afternoon (Sat)  to test.  Got one set up for next Thursday and have to call one other farmer tomorrow. 

Chickens done at my sons this afternoon after we did the panels etc.  

Tomorrow & Sunday are  supposed to be sunny and nicer.... then rain coming in the first of the week. 

Going in to figure out what I want to eat, then maybe finish folding and putting away the socks.  Got a few more boxes to start putting some more books in.  Got to get a plastic "tote" to pack some material in that I haven't used for sewing.  It will keep cleaner and neater if I can get it in a container to pack away for now.  I really am trying to make a dent in the mess here so that it will be "hobble on crutches" friendly..... for after the surgery.


----------



## Baymule

Hope you can get the ungrateful cow in the pen and loaded up.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, @Baymule   that ungrateful cow would not come down to the pen when I called them and fed again today.  I went by there on my way to test this afternoon.  Tomorrow I will take a sq bale of hay too, as they ate the 1/2 bale I put in there yesterday.  May have to ride up in the field, and see if I can "lay a trail" of some hay down towards the pen..... and maybe put some grain out in a trail too..... Maybe try to edge her down in that direction with the truck, as there is no way I am going to get out and try to walk her down if she cops an attitude.  Maybe if she sees the bucket..... I may take a smaller 2 gal bucket and put grain in it for her partway down and see if she will go to the bucket and then maybe get the idea.....All the rest came  down when I called and went in the pen.  I didn't do anything to spook them, just stood at the gate for a few  minutes and then left to go to work.  It will take a few more days of this and they probably won't even notice if I am in the field outside the pen panels, rather than outside the other gate.  I just kept talking to them so they are used to my voice too.  

Got the testing done, and then went to Walmart on the way home as I wanted to pick up a few things and do a little "looking".  Got kleenex and toilet paper, some groceries, cat food, found the discount shelves with bread and rolls and such and grabbed a couple of things that I can stick in the freezer.  The last loaf of bread I bought went moldy before I got 1/2 way through it,  as I don't eat alot unless  I make a specific effort to eat it.  I got some lunch meat that I seldom ever buy, but the roast beef looked pretty good, so got it and some swiss cheese and stuff for sandwiches, & didn't have bread for it.  So got a package of "artisan" rolls for like $.85 for 6 or 8.   And a pkg of 4 cherry turnovers for my son for 1.00.  I looked for apple or blueberry but only cherry.  I don't usually buy much but felt that it wasn't going to break the bank, and I won't waste a whole loaf and if one or 2 don't get eaten, the chickens will like them. I also got several "nice" Christmas cards to send out, they were somewhat expensive, but  these will be for people that I don't give gifts to, so they will get a pretty card to put up on their wall or wherever.  
Funny thing is, Walmart was pretty empty.  I'll bet that there weren't 30 people in there by the time I left after 9 p.m..  I was really surprised that there weren't more shoppers.  Maybe more are doing it online?  Maybe everyone hit the "black Friday" stuff and aren't feeling a push to shop?   It was kinda nice to just be able to look and not fight any crowd.  

It was a nice and sunny day.  Hit the mid 50's , from a low of about 28 again.  Sun tomorrow, then rain on Mon and into Tues....mild temps in the 50's..... then clearing off and down in the LOW 20's and 40's days for Wed and Thurs..... Of course;  the farm that is scheduled for Thursday morning...... is the coldest place to go test, right in the lowlands of the mountains..... Oh well.... Get them done now, again late January, then they will go until mid March.  200+ cows there unless they have dried off a bunch.  

Gotta fill my chickens' waterer tomorrow, I noticed it was nearly empty this aft.  Then they will probably drink most before it gets so cold in 2-3 days.  Going to move the portable coop too so they have some "clean ground" with the rain coming.  Will get my son's birds all done up good tomorrow too,  so I don't have to be out in the rain on Monday.  

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jan, we don't  use a lot of bread either, so i zip lock them in freezer bags (4peices per bag) ....with the whole loaf bagged up in freezer bags, I can grab one set it out to thaw quickly and  always have some on hand.


----------



## Baymule

Our dogs love bread, none ever goes bad. Grandkids coming for the day, they hit it for sandwiches. FH just got up to give Carson a piece of bread. Before I got the sentence finished, he went back for another one. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

WalMart -- yep, slower that time of evening.   Now,  4-6 it's like a bus stopped and dropped a couple loads!   We see it with the food sampling.   But, in my area it does pick up really late because we have a few "pack & ship" locations here,  QVC, etc.   I was shocked one night at how many were there just after midnight....I was shopping.  LOL   The markdown breads are great.  Like you, don't eat a lot of breads but, do keep some in freezer.   Eventually it goes to chickens, who love me for it.  

Your weather shifts this way about a day later, so I'm on the prep & feed fill plan,  to offset my own work schedule.   Just no time to do some of this at before daybreak hours.   Of course, I do not have the numbers you do to tend!   Goats come for feed without much coaxing, unlike cattle.   Plus, at much less body weight to challenge.  LOL 

Hope that old gal gets into the pen for you.   Do you feel like she "knows" the ultimate result??   They've done their job but, it is still a little sad if they have been a favorite.....and I know you have a few that you let stay forever.   We just do that sometimes, special ones happen. 

Won't be long now before you and son switch roles between the "doer with limits and the recovering"     I know the recover part is hard to look forward to but, results will be worth it.  Hang in there!!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  This old cow is a bought one, you think she would have been grateful enough to get out and on some green grass this year with the calf.  Had her about 8 mos., maybe a year.  Bought her as a bred for a good price.   Yes, sometimes I think they "know" that their days are numbered.  But for pete's sake, she would have gotten a bullet if I hadn't gone up and gotten her pulled around to where she could get up again..... a little gratitude would be nice LOL....
There have been a couple that I have let stay forever, and a few that I buried on purpose.  Most that get buried are because I wasn't prudent and sold them for butcher when it was time, then they got down and lost the salvage value.  I am not making light of people with their goats or sheep, we have sheep too, but there is alot more to bury, and more money loss, with a 8-1,000 lb cow than a 1-200 lb smaller ruminant.  Just not good financial sense.

  One of the cows at this pasture is mine.  She raised a mediocre calf last time, when checked preg,  we looked at her mouth and she has NO TEETH..... zero, zilch, none.  So we let her have this calf and put her out here with these others where there was no chance she could get bred back so another excuse to keep another year.  She's not a real pet, but friendly enough.  Comes right when you call, and right into the pen, pushing a bit to get the feed in the bucket before I can get it spread in piles.  I hate to ship her, but she is in very good condition this year and it is time for her to go.  The calf is small but also nicer than last years.  That's  $3-500 that I really cannot afford to bury.  And the value of the calf is about the same, due to it's smaller size.  You have to be practical.  I've  buried several that got to live out their life here.  There are a few more that will also live out their lives.  I kept that hol x jer that had the tumors, a nurse cow, and she got to stay and got a few extra months  because I gave her the shots to help ease the pressure from the tumors.  I could have shipped her, and gotten a couple hundred, but just felt like I couldn't do it.  

It was down to 23 last night, up to mid 40's now.  Not supposed to get as cold for the next 2-3 nights, then PLUNGE down to the low 20's mid week.  Sun is out but it is somewhat hazier,  with clouds coming in later and some rain, although warmer in the 40's-50's.  I am going up to my son's in a little bit, feed everything well so that I don't have to do them in the rain tomorrow, then do them Tuesday, and then see how the temp situation goes.  Will have to do them every day during the colder days as the waters will freeze at night.


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats ;  you know, I never think about freezing in 4 or 6 slice packages..... DUH...... But many times I do freeze in 1/2 the loaf packages.   If I buy a loaf, I will have plans for things like some sandwiches, then make a conscious effort to make some french toast or something.  But usually I will get it stuck in the freezer as it starts to be a little "staler" and then use it for bread pudding in the winter.  I just plain old forgot about it being in the bread drawer this time.  Dumb.  Oh well, the chickens will get a few slices that don't look too bad and the rest dumped out for the cats and birds or whatever to pick at.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Mini Horses  we will be switching roles here in a couple of months.  Boy, I sure hope they get my car back together before then.  By the time I get home from the surgery, and out of the rehab, it will be hopefully about 3+ weeks lapse.   I will get more detail at the pre-op appt but I hope to be able to be driving the automatic shortly after getting home..... he said that no weight bearing as the fusion of the 2 small bones in the heel happens, but that I will not be "incapacitated" as the rest will be requiring therapy etc.. Plus it is my left ankle/foot so not really that "necessary" for the driving part.    So I hope to be able to go a few of the farms, and do the "office - paper - computer - desk work" while the farmers do the sample taking.  I'm not stupid and have no intentions of doing something I am not supposed to.  But I imagine I will also be going somewhat stir crazy and be glad to get out some. Although I am more content being home by myself than my son is. 

  We will see.  This might be the answer to my deciding to "retire" and if it is not hurting so much, might be glad to continue on and do some of the farms, working part-time;  but less than I am right now. I am sure the day is coming that I don't want to do it, but I also feel quite a responsibility to some of the farms that I am doing after all these years. 

 If the ankle goes well, then the idea of getting the knee done will also get me wanting to get it done sooner, and then be more mobile and not hurting.  Since I really think that this industry is going to quietly fade away, at least in this area as more farms sell out, it wouldn't be so bad to only do a few for a few more years.  Especially the ones that I don't have to set up equipment at.... or have the farmers do the set up as a couple help me do now.  And to not do any of the real early morning ones anymore;  Afternoon milkings or they will have to do something/get someone else.  There are a few that don't start til 5 a.m. and that's not bad.  Especially in the summer when it gets so hot in the barns in the afternoons.  I have a couple now that we mostly test mornings in the summer due to avoiding the worst of the heat, and then do more afternoons in the colder weather as set up isn't so bad at 1-2 p.m.   Might have a couple decide to go the owner sampler route, and me to do the computer work only.....  Will worry about all this after the ankle and see how things go.


----------



## Baymule

I think most of have those favorites that get to stay. I have 2 old horses that can live out their days. I haven got there with sheep yet, but I know Ringo will never go anywhere. 

We got Sheep 5 lambings ago, so I guess I’m looking at some senior ewes. There is 3 of them, my bet is they get to stay.....


----------



## Baymule

You will be able to keep testing after your knee replacement. Call it good therapy LOL. They got  my husband up on his feet and walking the next day, then several months of therapy. While he didn’t do anything heavy, he didn’t sit around either. You will be able to stay moderately active while you recover.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, a couple of things actually went well today.   Weather was still cool all day with the breeze, but the sun was out a little better later this afternoon.  I noticed that the truck was at my son's, but he didn't answer when I poked my head in the door.  So I did the chickens, and then went in.  Knocked at his bedroom door and he was in laying down watching TV.  Half asleep.  So we talked and he was telling me that he had been doing some other stuff yesterday up at the place where the owner died in that jousting accident last year.  He and his brother had been working on a tractor and it was parked under a shed roof that the widow wanted to put the horse trailer under but the tractor was partially "apart" and needed to be moved.  Well, there had been some money owed to us for fertilizer and all for the hay before he passed since they kept some of the hay for the horses......so on and so forth.  Turns out, my son took the tractor in lieu of the money owed.  So he puttered around with it and got it going and got it moved to another smaller shed where we park  "my" Farmall H.  They have hand throttles, and it is luckily very level ground right around there so said that he never even used the brake.  He said he was being very careful and not using his right leg just doing a little, then sitting when his left leg got tired and foot went to sleep from being on it and not being able to shift his weight to the other foot/leg.   He said that he was feeling it today from all the standing on the one leg.
  I noticed that his lounge chair was back in the living room.  I said that I had seen where he was home on Friday, that the hood of the truck was up and he said yeah, he's been back since Thursday.  I said , oh, for good,  and he said yeah.  Told me that she was "not sure" now, but a month ago she was very sure and was where she "wanted to be",  because the most recent ex was back wanting her back, that she was sorry, blah blah blah.... I just listened.  Her sister helped him move all his stuff back to the house.  He says that he really misses "his friend" which is what I tried very subtly to tell him that it might mess up their friendship....... I am sorry because he is hurting.  And as he says, this is just one more reason to be even more "gun shy" and not get involved again;  but he is tired of being alone. 

Luckily a couple of friends came by, and  although he was a bit grumpy at first, got himself up and came out and they talked for a bit, and I said I had to be going as I wanted to go up to the pasture and feed the grain.  I think they were talking about going out and getting some supper..... He needed to get out and be with these guys. The one used to dance in the 2 step club and is a really great guy, the other is another friend and they usually go Christmas shopping every year.... a tradition.  It was just the ticket for him to just go out even if he poured out his hurt to them. 

So I went  up the road, got the feed and went to the pasture.  Called the cows twice and they all headed to the pen.  The calf off the standoff cow went over to her, then headed down and another cow that is a little wary, headed down.  Then here she comes and came right down and around the pen, smelled it then walked around and went in the open side and got right into the grain.  YAY !!!!!! At least now she knows that they are getting something when they come down so I am hoping that she will come down the next couple of times and then I will be able to just quietly shut the pen and that will be it.   I told my son about how she was challenging Caleb the other day, and what had happened with her going down and all, and that she wasn't having any thing to do with coming to the pen.  He said that when they get caught up, that the cows will go to town and the calves will go in with the weaned calves at the barn and they will get sold  whenever  we send a group of calves.  So I am not going to tell him that she came in tonight, I will see if I can get her coming in a couple more days, then just get them closed in and moved to the barn.   

So now I am in, ready to call it quits for the night.  Gotta pack the samples from Sat eve test, to go out tomorrow.  Got a farm to call in the morning.  Have one set up for Thurs morning, they start at 7a.m.,  and it is not supposed to get above freezing..... Want to do this other one maybe on Tuesday if I can.  Got one set up for next week already, several are going to skip to next month and then skip again in Feb.... I will get them worked out one way or another.


----------



## Baymule

I’m sorry your son is hurting. As Moms, there are some things we just can’t do. Being with his friends is a good thing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jan, I love you .....you are such a good mom, it had to be hard to keep quite about your opinion on the girlfriend...but you did the right thing and it worked itself out.   back to  your mother and son time again , you will know before he does when the right one come along .


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Maybe try to edge her down in that direction with the truck, as there is no way I am going to get out and try to walk her down if she cops an attitude.


I was going to suggest that you need to borrow @Mike CHS's herding dogs but see that she finally came around on her own.



farmerjan said:


> I won't waste a whole loaf and if one or 2 don't get eaten, the chickens will like them.


I freeze bread and rolls all the time. Definitely would rot otherwise. For example, during Farmer's Market season there is a guy the makes bread and hamburger rolls. 6 rolls to a bag, only DD2 and I eat them and only on Hamburger night so I cut them all in half and put them in the freezer. They thaw in just a few minutes.



farmerjan said:


> Funny thing is, Walmart was pretty empty. I'll bet that there weren't 30 people in there by the time I left after 9 p.m..


Is Wally World usually busy at 9 PM? The times I've been in stores that late (basically grocery stores, all the others are closed by then) there are few people around.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce  the thing that surprised me about Walmart being so quiet was just that it is only a couple weeks before Christmas.  I just figured that it would be busier.  Shows how much time I spend in the stores shopping.  But getting close to the holidays, I just expected it to be busier on a weekend night. 
I am not all that thrilled with the frozen bread..... I do it but am not a big fan of it.  Just don't think that they taste as good, but I do buy bread and freeze so that it is available when I need it.  I just had this loaf out and forgot it.  Of course, my little spell, then son's broken hip, and taking care of all his chickens and trying to get some of the other cattle moved around and all, didn't have anything to do with my forgetting it.....LOL....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it was cold and rained off and on quite hard..... it has been exactly what the weather forecasters called for.  It was about 44 or so today.  Still some rain out there.  
I worked on going through a couple of boxes of just "stuff"  throwing out some stuff that was old news, boxing up another small box of books to put away.  got some clothes to go through and get some together to put in a yard sale next year.  Never got to do it this fall, but I really am trying to get things into  "keep" and "get rid of"  piles.  I am a real pack rat and I really am trying to cut down some stuff. 

Been looking again fairly seriously for a place to go.  Found a house that needs work, on nearly 6 acres but it is 30+ miles away.  It would be a good investment,  but I don't really want to be that far away from the core of the animal/farm operation.  I don't know if I could get the mortgage though because it has a cistern, not a drilled well.  That seems to be such a sticking point with some of these banks.   If it was closer I would have jumped on it, and tried to figure out a way to make it work.  But,  I will just keep looking and something will turn up.  Sure don't need to worry about moving right now, but no sense of letting something pass if it comes along. 

Didn't go up to the pasture today due to the rain.  Hope that will give them more incentive to come down tomorrow as it is supposed to be some showers but tapering off.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a dentist appt for routine cleaning, then came back, got a bucket of grain and went by the pasture. All came down, the bwf cow last, but she did come.  I have to take the samples up to the local business where UPS picks up daily late in the day, and will take a sq bale of hay up to them,.  Grass is getting short, their teeth are shorter and they aren't going to get what they need.  Especially her, as she is thinner than the rest.  So, for the next couple of days, I will feed 2 buckets of grain so she gets a good share, and some hay, and by this weekend should be able to get them moved out.  Then we have to go to the other pasture with the 10 c/cf pairs and get them moved. Then, get the cows with new calves at the barn, tagged and worked through the chute and out to the winter pasture with the others and a bull in there so they start getting bred back.  

It is rainy, showers/sprinkles, but warmer than I expected.  Supposed to get colder and possible snow flurries or even a light 1-2" accumulation.  Luckily it is not supposed to stay around with temps getting back into the 40's + plus.  Pretty dreary out there though.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad the cow finally decided to come in the pen for something to eat. That’s a victory. It seems farming is a series of victories. Loading them all up will be a bigger victory.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I haven't been on the forum since Sunday so just caught up.  I'm glad that you got the cow to come into the pen.  And I am sorry that things didn't work out for your son, but it is probably good that it didn't, as it sounds like she wasn't sure.  I really hope you can get your car repaired before your surgery so that you will have something to drive once you get home.  You work so hard, even through the pain you deal with, and it is time something finally worked out for you.

I stumbled across this YouTube video about family owned dairy farms and thought of you as I watched it:





Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie .  Thanks for the well wishes.  We try to believe that it will get better.  The car is being worked on, and my son has talked to the company we got the engine(s) from and have worked out a solution..... we hope.  Taking parts off the first engine that had the bad heads, to put on the second one that had the hole in the oil pan;   hoping that we will wind up with one good one.  The warranty will be good, and we are supposed to get paid back for all the costs/labor/ fluids/parts that we have had to put into it.  I sure hope it all goes as has been stated.  I understand that Jason has gotten it in enough to start it and it sounds good.... still has more to do, but at least there doesn't seem to be any weird things so far.  Of course my son can't do anything to help being on crutches. 

I hope everyone on here, and indeed thousands  of people that watch You tube...... see this video.  It is so EXACT to what is happening.   I shed a few tears because I see it every day here.  NY state has the added burden of the weather...... all the snow, a shorter growing season,  and the taxes in NY state are a real b$#@h...... There are a couple of farmers right in this area that came from upstate NY because of the better weather conditions here, and the much more friendly tax structure.

The guy who left the shoe industry and built the new facility, with all the robotic milkers and feeders, had money to put into it from somewhere else. 250,000 per robotic milker, a feeding system with the robots and such can cost millions.  I have one farm that did just that and he has nearly 6 million in debt.  The farm was basically debt free except for normal yearly operating expenses;  but every year they were making less and less so thought that by going fully "automatic, and milking more cows", they could make up for it by spreading the costs over a bigger base.  I don't know if they are going to be able to survive.
  That is what many "new farmers"  have done, taken money from somewhere else and put it into farming.  But there are many of them that have also gone out in the past several years.  What they said was so right.  Getting 14.50 per 100 lbs of milk when it is costing 17.00 to make it is just a losing proposition.  The lows always last longer than the ups, so you never get caught up.  And it is very true.  Dairy farmers are getting the same as they were getting in the 80's, and costs are  4 x times what they were.  We can only tighten our belts so far.    We are losing our genetic diversity, we are losing things like longevity in cattle.  The average dairy cow lasts less than 2 lactations  (2 milking years)  on  most farms nowadays.  The concrete and "push" to make more and more milk per lactation, takes it's toll on cows.  They get feet and leg problems.... like me..... they have more breeding problems...... they are pushed hard to stay at the very top "edge" all the time, and it just takes it all out of the cows.  There is no "allowance" for things like stretched out breeding times, longer dry periods because they are not calving every year (12 months), a bout with mastitis, or a problem with digestion that throws off their whole system and therefore their production...... With the surplus of cows and available ready to calve heifers, and historically low prices for them because of the surplus, you just ship the cow and get another one to replace her. 

I don't know the answer. But the small farmer is losing out, and then the support industries lose out, then the smaller towns lose out, and the communities just dry up and blow away like in the great depression.  All the small hobby farmers, like most on here, have other income that helps to float their farming industry....... and are retired, and when they want to quit, will just quit.  Who is going to take the place and fill the shoes..... and the knowledge, that is being lost?   And is everyone so ready to just let us be fed by foreign entities that can then one day "grab us by the balls" and say, okay, no more food til you do what we want you to do?   It really is coming to that and so many cannot see the forest for the trees.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan,
> 
> I haven't been on the forum since Sunday so just caught up.  I'm glad that you got the cow to come into the pen.  And I am sorry that things didn't work out for your son, but it is probably good that it didn't, as it sounds like she wasn't sure.  I really hope you can get your car repaired before your surgery so that you will have something to drive once you get home.  You work so hard, even through the pain you deal with, and it is time something finally worked out for you.
> 
> I stumbled across this YouTube video about family owned dairy farms and thought of you as I watched it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

I watched.  Sadly it is so true.  Same with food farmers and big industry.  While most of us on here do a few sales of "something" to help offset the actual costs, rather than their living income, it's always nice to make a profit.  LOL  Food quality is a bigger game for most.  I mean, the food we grow is so far superior to most in the store.

On the drive home from work yesterday--where I had been stocking sections of meds, vitamin & supplements -- I was thinking about those and the expansion I have seen over the last few years into more "natural" supplements, etc.   Plus, the many articles I read about health in various countries.  Finally they are putting things in perspective as to why some countries have little to no issues with things like Alzheimer, ADHD, autism, cancer, diabetes, heart problems, liver & kidney failure, asthma, obesity, etc.   It most often goes back to food, in some way.   Type, quantity, ratio, spices, etc.   Mostly, these things have been know for years but, it has been swept under the rug  -- big Pharm?  Maybe the Melleniums have pushed this??

The USA is surely on a downslide with the health of this nation's people.   Having "more" is not always best.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure how a small farmer can make it if they don't have other income.  Our animals pay for themselves with some profit but we couldn't live on what they bring in.  They pay for themselves and I don't spend half my time cutting grass so it's a win for us but there again we don't depend on our animals for a living.


----------



## Mini Horses

Small farmers can rarely "make a living".   Often, as in the video,  the processors won't buy as it isn't "enough" for them to stop in.

If an area where they can market their own to others, maybe a poor $ living but, you sure can eat well!  LOL   Times are so tough.


----------



## Bruce

Makes me think about the farm I get my whole non homogenized milk from (only 1/2 gallon a week and from the local family owned grocery store). I don't know how many cows they have but it can't be a big operation based on their location. I doubt there are any dairies in the state that come even close to the size of the huge ones in the midwest.

Dairies closing here as well, just lost one this fall that I drive by frequently. They had their cows out on pasture every day, loved seeing the cows out in the field. Don't know who bought the farm land or if they will do something agricultural or it will sadly be turned into yet more housing. There is another dairy on the same road that has all the cows in the barn 24x7.

I wonder if Senator Gillibrand will actually do something about the way milk is priced since she seemed so concerned about the state of the dairy industry in New York.


----------



## farmerjan

The Senator in NY cannot  "do anything" about the price of milk except to push for the FEDERAL GOV'T to change the way that milk is priced.  It is a complicated process, but all the milk prices are based on the Federal Milk Marketing orders.  Several "areas" , to split the country into sections.... but it is federal that all the "milk buying" companies follow. 

 Unless and until the people in this country get hungry, there will be little done to change it because the milk companies have the farmers in a death grip.  What I can't understand is that they are cutting their own throats;  in the east at least;  except that they can just get milk from the BIG farms, so why bother with the little farms.  

 You saw where that young man lost his milk market for 9 months and dumped his milk down the drain, before finding another company/processor to buy it.  Do you realize that with say 75 cows, he was dumping around 4,000 lbs of milk a DAY....down the drain.  That is somewhere in the neighborhood of 475 GALLONS a day, at least.  6 gallons per cow per day. That's not a big amount either.  Most of my farmers are averaging 65-70 lbs per cow per day.....or about 8 + gallons a day  Those cows didn't stop eating..... By then he was behind the 8 ball, and the handwriting was on the wall.  Milking cows is a thankless job and you have to love it to do it as the principle worker.  Or you get big and hire the milking done.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah I recognize it takes change at the federal level. But now that she is no longer running for President, she could champion changes since she has more time!


----------



## farmerjan

Had a miserable start to the day yesterday.  1/4 inch ice, had to really work at getting it scraped off the truck windshield. 29 to start.  
Went with my son to a hearing at court...... yep..... about the cell tower again. She is trying to say now that this is a disagreement between landowners and that Verizon has no place in it. Because we are supposedly not following the restrictive covenants, which it was noted that she had also built some sheds that were not in compliance because they did not have "living quarters" that met the minimum requirements....  Well,  at the last one, where the judge found in our favor, he said that he didn't understand why Verizon was not involved in the action.  Verizon has finally decided to get into it, and with that they will be picking up the attorney costs now..... even whatever our attorney does.  The judge found in our favor, to allow Verizon as a party to the lawsuit, because they do have an interest since they are leasing the piece of property, and then the judge ruled in our favor that Verizon could file a suit against them.... which they tried to block.  She had hired another law firm from up in Washington DC area, there were 3 attorneys there for her, we had the Verizon attorney and the local one we had been using.  In the meantime, since the county has approved it, and all the i's are dotted and the t's are crossed, they can go and start the project anyway.  I think that it is a foregone conclusion that we will eventually prevail.... One other neighbor that is being a real b$#@h about it has said she will fight it to the "supreme court" ...... that neighbor's husband has said that it is no skin off his back if they build it or not;  that it won't hurt anything.....but that wife is as bad as this next door neighbor.... after my son had the fall, right there at his property, and had to wriggle around on the ground to finally be able get service to make the call, because there is a dead spot right there,  he hopes that if it goes to an actual "hearing" again, (this last one was for a motion to allow Verizon into the suit, that's all),  that it will be brought up about how he could have been in serious trouble due to the dead spot, if he had not been able to get a call out.  

Roads were slick in spots, but the rain finally was melting it all off.  It stayed right around 39-40 all night.  This morning it is 42 and cloudy.  Had some pretty steady rain earlier.  I am going to go make sure I have everything I need for work, go by and do the chickens, and the pasture and feed the cows some grain and 1/2 bale of hay.  Will have to feed them above the pen as it will be a muddy mess and no sense in having the cows in there and someone slipping in the mud.  Since they are coming down, I am not worried about feeding them a little above it on drier ground.   I walked all around them Thursday when they were all in the pen and they were pretty calm.  So I don't think I will have any problem, to get them in and then load them.  Just don't want that one cow to slip and go down, or the calves to get spooky and get riled up.

We went to the stockyards yesterday to watch the sale.  Not much there due to the weather.  Prices about the same as they have been;  steers from 1.20 to 1.50 according to quality.  Heifers 1.10 to 1.25.  Mostly in the 350 to 500 weights, some bigger ones there yesterday.  Nothing to get excited about.  This is not a good time of year to sell anyway with the holidays.  We are going to have to get our biggest group of steers home from pasture in a couple of weeks.  Just turned them into the last big field for grass.  I think he is going to earmark about 15-20 to go in the Rockbridge Cattlemans assoc sale so they will have to have the MLV shots as soon as they get to the barn, then again 2 weeks before the sale in March.  That is going to be all on him after the 5th of Feb when I have to go to Duke for the replacement.  
Got one bull in with cows to start breeding, hope to maybe get another one or 2 into places with the cows in a week or so.  Got to look at the heifers I have at snyders, where I have the nurse cows.  Probably going to let most of my heifers get bred,  but there are 3 or 4 that are just smaller that I am not in love with that will go with the group to be sold.  Have to get the cows with calves in and work them and get them up to the winter pasture with the other 12 we did a month ago.  The calves next year, are going to be strung out again, not in a close together group, if we don't get these worked and out with the bull.  I guess we have a good reason to be a little bit out of step, but then I want to do stuff and since he is semi-mobile,  and back to making decisions, things aren't getting done like I like.  I would have had Caleb back already and gotten another group through the barn and moved up to the winter pasture already.  I am going to go up to the barn at snyders and get the group of heifers in, they hang around looking for feed when I go in to check them, and sort out the ones I don't want to breed and get them moved out.  But it has to be a little drier than this as it gets slick up there around the barn and it is hard to get the trailer backed up to get them loaded if it is muddy. 

Time to get out and get going to head to work.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry to hear that the court stuff continues, not surprised though. She'll probably still be fighting it when she uses the new tower to make a call to her lawyers. Doesn't help that she has a like minded neighbor to keep her going.


----------



## Baymule

Is this awful woman ever going to shut up and go away?


----------



## farmerjan

Maybe if I find a SINKHOLE big enough in one of the fields..........

Thing is now, it is costing her own money and we finally are getting a relief.  Plus the Judge didn't seem too impressed with their 3 lawyers..... and since he shot down both of the times they tried to block this, I think that we are going to be successful.  Just a PITA and stressful aggravation.  Target date to start the roadwork and all is April.....which we can legally do since it is county approved.  Just so much BS.... hoping that she will decide to go back to live in Boston or wherever her family is..... since it is so burdensome on her to travel back and forth.  I feel somewhat sorry for her husband with all his heart problems.


----------



## farmerjan

The other PITA is just that.  Another "transplant" with more money than sense.....she runs her mouth about alot of things in the community.


----------



## Baymule

*I feel somewhat sorry for her husband with all his heart problems.*​ Caused by her, no doubt.



farmerjan said:


> The other PITA is just that.  Another "transplant" with more money than sense.....she runs her mouth about alot of things in the community.



I can't stand women like that. Any way you could take her snipe hunting?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> I can't stand women like tha



Or men, for that matter...


----------



## Bruce

I don't guess you have any alligators around that can eat her do you Jan?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I do I do..got sink holes too @farmerjan


----------



## farmerjan

No, no alligators.  The bears in the area would probably run from her and her attitude, figure she would be better to just leave a wide berth around.  Too bad I can't interest some coyotes to do some scavenging.....


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, from here in cold windy Va.....It was near 50 in the sun, but the wind was 20-30 mph and the wind chill was right at 30.   Rough to be out in it this afternoon.
Been a long couple of days.  Tested Monday aft.  Had some showers, just enough wet to make it crappy.  Not too cold.  Didn't get home until after 8.  
The cow got down up at the pasture, Michael got a friend to go up that night and she was not going to get up.  Looked like she got "stifled",  her one hip and leg were swollen and she fought everything they tried to do.  I had told him that she was not getting around good, and we were going to try to get them in on Tuesday if the rain stopped because it is slick there at the pen.  He finally put her down.  It was the best option as she would not have been able to be shipped and was thin so the meat wasn't much and was bruised too.  She was much thinner than the other 3 and looked rough.  They got her out of the field on the back of his bale bed... the 2 arms that lift the rolls of hay are good for hooking the chains to and lifting other stuff. 

Took her to the landfill Tuesday morning.  I went up and plugged in the truck that is hooked to the trailer, it's a diesel and doesn't like the colder temps.  It will start good if it is plugged in for a little bit.  Then I packed samples, then went up and got some feed and went to the pasture.  There were people at the house, so the cows were a little skittish, but I did finally get the gate shut behind them,  in the pen.  My son had said that he would meet me there, he had a friend riding with him to open some gates to feed some rolls of hay.  So we got the 3 cows and 4 calves loaded and went to town to the stockyard sale. 

 Put the 3 cows in the sale and loaded the calves back up to take home to put in with the weaned calves.  Sold the cows, they weighed 1155, 1155, and 1200 and one brought $.26 she had a bit of a gutty look but really should have done more,  the other 2 brought $.39 and $.42 which was about average for all that were there.  They might have done a little better in 2 weeks as pound (cull) cows usually do better right after the holidays.  But you know what, if another slipped in muddy conditions we could have buried it too.  Better they are gone.  So the calves went right into the barn when we brought them back and they are used to some grain, so ought to do fine.  They were hollering a bit today, but they will get over it in a couple of days.   
I tested this morning, and had made a chiropractor appt since I was within 10 miles of there.  Time wise it worked out pretty good.  Got home, got the vaccines,  and went to the barn.  He had some help coming and they had gotten the cows with calves in, banded and gave shots to the 6 calves, got the cows sorted out, and they got moved to the winter pasture with the others that got moved a month ago.  The bull is in there to start breeding.   Moved the others back out but if they start calving anytime soon, they will probably have to get held over because they will never get bred back soon enough again.  This whole group was way behind when  we preg checked.  Not sure what the reason was. Half were all about the same amount of length, just didn't get bred back as soon as they should have.  
Have another group of fall calvers at another pasture but most all of them have calved.  They will be coming back soon and moved to another field and a bull put in with them too. Calves need to be worked, vaccinated and the cows too. 

It was so cold this afternoon  with that wind blowing.  Had a guy come to look at a steer that he is interested in buying for a beef.... the calf has like a cleft lip so we couldn't sell him but he has been eating with all the rest just fine.  If we can get 1.15 for him live weight, which is what the fat cattle were bringing yesterday, then that is good.  I guess he doesn't need the beef in the freezer and I really don't need to deal with it either.  He ought to weigh 1100 I guess. They will take him and weigh him if the guy buys him.  Got the sheep in at his house and wormed the   ewes. He's down to about 10 ewes right now.  Lost a few, sold some off.

So cattle panels go to the next place and those cows will be coming out fairly soon.  There are 12 cow/cf pairs there I think.  Cows will get preg checked and the heifer calves weaned off too and put in with the rest.  Got another 10 c/cf pairs  (heifer calves too) at one other place, then the 35 c/cf pairs,  where they are all steers. That group got mixed in with a neighbor when the bulls got to fighting and tore down some fence then a tree took out some more. There are still some of  our calves over on him, plus a couple of cows, and we have about a half dozen of his in with our group.  We will trade him back, whenever he gets his cows in.  They have discussed it so everyone knows who is where and what.  Fences will get fixed once he's up and "going" . Those 3 groups need preg checking for this coming spring calving. 
  The ones with the steers  just got put into the last field, so still have a couple of weeks and we have about 10 rolls of hay there that we will feed out before we bring them home.  Some of those steers will  probably  get the "mlv" and put in the one lot and then sold with Rockbridge Cattleman's group in March.  May sell some others  in Late Jan or early Feb. .  Once we get the other 20 heifers "home"  I want to go through them and decide who is getting sold and who is getting retained.  There are a few that I don't particularly like, and some that are pretty nice.  Want to get some moved out from my milk cow place so the bull can go in there to get the rest bred.  Planning to sell about 3-4 out of there and just breed the rest.  Most are pushing 18-20 months too.  But I held off due to making a decision about the ankle because my son isn't going to be dealing with the nurse cows..... not his "forte' ".  This way they will be calving in the fall.  If the ankle goes well, I will probably have the knee done next year.  This way all the nurse cows I will get calves grafted on and they will be good for the winter.  

Going to pack the samples and then probably go to bed early.  Don't know if I am testing tomorrow,  
Temps are supposed to be decent with sun and not much wind, but tomorrow night is supposed to drop to the upper teens..... OUCH.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wondering -- do you mark or tag those you want to keep or sell?
Some can be told by color but, a black angus is black, LOL...and at 20 miles an hr as they pass you -- well....hard to be sure.   Especially hard if same people aren't there to sort them.

Had a mini horse friend who chipped all his mares -- said if he was gone and they called with a "sick black mare" he wanted to know WHICH one.  LOL

Lot going on with the herd(s) this time of year.  Add son & you, plus outside work, gets touchy with time.   Cattle was/is the 2nd largest Ag income for VA.   Lot of cow!!   I was surprised at the # of turkey raised in the state.


----------



## Baymule

That's lots of sorting, hauling and moving. Glad you can get some help with that. That's too bad about the down cow, what a waste. You did the right thing in taking the others to sale, better a low price than no price at all, not to mention having to pay a dump fee. 

I am in your cheering fan club on getting your ankle done and next year, your knee. Both will improve your life tremendously. You have suffered long enough, the timing is right, it is your turn to finally get these issues addressed and dealt with.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  all the calves get eartagged.  Some at birth, most all when they get run through the chute to blackleg and band the bull calves before they get moved to either summer pastures or winter pastures.  Some are obvious who they belong to, the rest I just spend a little time at the pastures, see who is nursing which cow then record it,  so I can match cow and calf.  Then we can see who is doing the better job of raising their calf.... more milk better growth etc..  I used to carry the tagging box with me and when I was checking cows, would tag a brand new calf if I found it and record it.  But my ankle and knee makes it nearly impossible to catch and straddle a calf to get it tagged now.  Occasionally I will be able to "sit on one"  if I come up on it, but it is dicey for me to get back up......that old age thing with joints that don't work!!!!!!  So we just run them through the  chute, tag and band the bull calves, blackleg them and then when we let them out,   see who goes to what cow.  Sometimes they don't go right to their own cow, and as long as we have 6 cows with udders, and 6 calves, and no one is hollering in the other group of "no udders" (meaning not yet fresh), we will move them to pasture.  I think we have mis- matched 2 in about 25 years, and it was obvious the next day because a cow was screaming for her calf..... and we moved the cow to the pasture where the calf was and she would immediately claim it.

  Once it was because we thought a cow had twins, she was letting both nurse in the pen after being worked, and the actual momma just had a little udder and we thought she hadn't calved yet.   She didn't have much udder that whole lactation, and the calf was smart enough to go steal off his buddies momma !!!!!  The cow bred right back, and had a better udder the next year, so she got to stay.  The first calf grew good by getting extra from the other cow.... I've got a couple cows that will have 2 or 3,  300 lb calves nursing at the same time.... they are that accepting of other calves.  Not the best for their own calf to get all the milk, but if there are several cows allowing that, then it sorta works out.  I do watch for any that seem to not be getting enough, but have only had a couple of cows that we have actually sold for raising poor calves due to their not having much milk.  It almost always has been from bought cows.  That could be why they were sold previously.  That's the chance you take with bought pregnant cows.  They can be some else's  cull cows.  It is worth the risk, in our case, if we have plenty of feed, and/or pasture to buy them if the prices are not much above "kill prices".        
 We have bought and sold cows off and on for years like that.  Have gotten some real good ones, and a few real duds.  But the thing is, if you hit the right timing, you can make more off a bought cow like that than even from raising your own;  because alot of the work/money is in the getting them up to the calving stage.  

I am not saying that it is our preferred way to have the cattle.  But again, with the fluctuating number of pastures we have from year to year, sometimes it makes more sense to add cows that we can sell in the fall, at the same return price or more than what we paid, and have the benefit of a calf as extra income.  Like the cow we just lost, she was a bought cow; when run through the chute, she had no teeth, so was a "one and done".   If she hadn't been so ornery, and then had the hip/leg problem, she would have made some money.  The calf will bring more than her original bought price being a steer calf and a pretty nice one.  We will only be out the cost of the grass she ate this summer so to speak.  Sad that we had to lose her, but it is part of it.  We have to try to "make a little" where we can and being able to buy some that will be strictly for the "calf income return"  is part of how we do it.  I would rather buy a cow/calf deal than to buy feeder calves that I worry about getting sick and then maybe compromising the whole group of feeders;  then having to treat,  and it costs to do that.  Seems like I just get along better to do breds and cow/calf pairs, than to buy some feeders.  It's one of those things that you do what you seem to do best.  For me, it is cow/cf and breds.  I know several guys who wouldn't touch a bred cow and just run feeders and they are very good at getting them home, keeping them healthy and growing, and  catching any that aren't feeling good before  it becomes a full fledged problem running through the whole group.  That is more for guys who also have them in "feedlots" or that type of thing..... We have the one place to feed in the bunk in the barn, and they do get to go out to the pasture/field too.  I cannot take the chance of them all coming in and shoving me around when I have a bucket or feed to spread out and them crowding me with these unstable joints.   So you do what you are most comfortable with. 

@Baymule  we don't have to pay a fee at the landfill for dumping.  So that is good. Don't have to pay for our trash collection either unless you have someone who actually picks up at the house.  There are dumpsters at strategic spots all around the county.  Everyone takes their stuff to them.  County picks them up & dumps in the big trucks regularly, goes to the landfill.   It is part of our taxes.  The different companies that have their own dumpsters, like at the truck stops and gas stations and all, pay a private company for the trash service.  Those trash service companies do pay to dump at the landfill, and I am sure that whatever they charge for the pickup service, also includes their costs to dump at the landfill.


----------



## farmerjan

One of the benefits to buying the breds or cow /cf pairs, is to add to the numbers of calves we have to sell.  Bigger groups bring better prices.  Buyers will pay a few cents more per pound for calves sold in groups than to have to buy a whole bunch of singles.  One part of that is that in groups, the calves are usually used to each other, they come from the same place, and so you don't have to deal with 20 calves from 20 farms with 20 different sets of germs, all getting exposed to each other.  In groups, they have all had the same germ exposure and they often will just fit in together better, and be less likely to get sick from an odd ball that carries some germ they are not exposed to.   Plus it is easier to make up truck loads easier with buying groups.  These big buyers are looking to make up tractor trailer lots to ship to whomever they are buying for.  Sure, mixing groups will expose then to other germs, but they still seem to be able to do better.
So we try to sell in groups.  The calves have to be uniform in size, in build and structure,  in weight, and often in color. 

Now if you sell at a "graded sale" there are restrictions that are determined by each sale.  Some require the calves be 45 days weaned, minimum.  They have to be vaccinated, MLV,  to be VQA (virginia quality assurance requirments) and follow those protocols.  They have to meet a certain grade;  meaning they need to have a certain bone structure/build.  Large and Medium frames;   scores of 1 - 2 - 3 for their flesh.  L&M 1&2 bring the best prices.  Anything with dairy in it will grade a 3 and can be a L or an M.  They will bring the least since they will just not pack on the pounds that the "fat cattle" will have when they go to slaughter.  Dairy crosses will grade well as far as choice or prime, but they take more time to gain, cost more to get the weight they need.  That is why they are discounted.  But color is  not a determination at the graded sales.  

We have sold in graded sales before.  Often will take our "colored calves" to one.  We get discounted here for red or char or smokey calves.  So if it is a good calf, but the "wrong color"  meaning not black, then we do better at a graded sale.  Some of the graded sales have few restrictions.  Some allow "trailer weaned" calves.... meaning just taken off the cow when put on the trailer.  There is more risk to the buyer, but many deal specifically with those type calves and have receiving protocols, to help to keep the calves from getting sick .  There are all ways to sell and we try to utilize the best way at the time that we have some ready to go.  Getting an extra $ .02 to $.10  per pound for a 500 lb calf is not alot.... but times 20 calves it adds up. 
Selling a goat kid or a lamb,  and getting $2.00 more for one is not much,  but if you have 10 then it adds up.  Same principal.  Getting 1.40 for a 500 lb calf is 700... getting  1.43 is  715.  times 10  that is an extra 150.   So it adds up quickly with the feeder calves.


----------



## Bruce

If the animals are being bought for meat what the heck does it matter what color they are?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I agree with Miss @Baymule -- I am so looking forward to your getting your joints worked on so you won't be in so much pain!  You work so hard, and have done so all of your life. having to stand on concrete floors all day, and walk in mud that can sometimes twist an ankle from sliding around.  So now, in your golden age, it is time you got to get a break from all of the pain and the hard work.



farmerjan said:


> ... a guy that I was going to marry, over 20 years ago... He dropped dead of a heart attack at 55......



You posted the above over on @Mike CHS's journal, and I don't know why I didn't respond then, but I will now.  I so much wish your beloved had not died like that.  I can imagine how much different your life would be right now were he still alive and healthy.  I genuinely hope you meet someone else soon who will love you the way you deserve, and as the fairy tale goes, that you can live happily ever after.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Bruce said:


> f the animals are being bought for meat what the heck does it matter what color they are?


It is all about the advertising!  We raise both red and black angus. I REALLY like the reds because to me, it is a better meat, the cows and bulls/steers fill out well and the cows are better moms than the black angus.  Plus when you go to sell halves (or wholes) and ask black or red angus, they will go with black because that is all they have heard of on TV and in the restaurants.  Once I get people to try the red, they never go back, but it takes a huge about of effort to get them to try it in the first place.  Darn predetermined perceptions. 
@farmerjan, thanks for this thread!   I get a lot out of it and am glad others have some of the same issues.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ;  @HomeOnTheRange  is basically right as to the fact that the Angus Assoc has done one very FINE JOB of promoting angus as "THE BEEF" to eat.  And "angus beef" as promoted does not have to be 100% angus... but that is a discussion for another time.  
Funny thing is in the US,  red angus and black angus  are not both registered by the same assoc as they are in other country's..... and as far as the (black) Angus Assoc is concerned the "reds" are considered to be like the proverbial redheaded stepchild.....hide them away.  I do not have a dog in that fight, but have seen some mighty fine looking red angus in my time, too.  Have been told by some that they have better dispositions.....
All that said, there are differences in how some breeds grow, how well they marble and how FAST they will reach the weights that a particular feedlot wants in order to process.  So there are some small reasons that I would consider to be fair to maybe pay a little difference in "colors"..... but not the spread that you see on a day to day basis.... Plus, cattle like the "smokeys" are a cross between angus and charolais.... or maybe another black breed and char. The guys that are professional buyers, that go to 2-3-5 stockyards a week, as order buyers for these big companies, have to be able to look at and make snap decisions in the course of 1-2 minutes as the animals are in the ring, as to which of the companies they represent could use these animals and then what their "ceiling is" as to price to pay.  
All that said, there is a fair amount of discrimination in certain areas for the color of the cattle and the perception of how they will fare in a feedlot situation in certain areas of the country.  In this area, "black" is the color.  If you go farther north, and maybe in Vt but definitely into Canada,  red cattle seem to do better.  Some premier Charolais breeders in Canada,    Herefords, and other RED breeds seem to be favored.  If you get into the deeper south, cattle that have some "ear" ; meaning they have a percentage of Brahma in them, are preferred because they are much more heat and insect tolerant.  Color does not seem to be as relevant, although I hear that black is becoming more favored.  BUT,  anything around here with any "ear" will get discounted heavily.....Light colored cattle seem to do better in extremely hot places and will be out grazing in the hottest sun where the blacks will be under a shade treee in the hottest part of the day.

There are alot of subtleties between breeds..... but it is like anything else.  People that are only exposed to a certain breed because it is promoted, becomes "the only kind" to have or eat or whatever.  

In a like vein, it took up until a few years ago for the Holstein Assoc., to actually welcome Red & White holsteins into their registry and for the Red and White  Holstein registry to actually be combined with the (real)  "Holstein" Assoc., registry.  Years ago, if a red & white holstein was born, they were knocked in the head or if kept, were "explained away" as the cow getting bred by a crossbred bull or the neighbors bull or something...... The "redheaded stepchild syndrome".....  I have one dairy that has red & whites, black & whites, and Brown Swiss.  We run them in the paperwork as 3 different groups, and their red & whites actually out milk their black & whites on average...... You can use b/w bulls on r/w and vice versa.... and can do the same in angus.  There is the genetics of it.... blacks that have a little reddish color, that show they are carrying the red gene as a recessive and vice versa.....

But back to the "colored calves" as far as the commercial beef cattle.  Some buyers do  not want them, so that limits the  # of buyers for that pen or group of cattle, so limits the competition as they are sold.  In the graded pens, the buyers  may be representing some different companies.  Or can buy a group with the possibility that the companies or feedlots that they go will sometimes sort them off themselves and have different pens for different cattle.  Yet, if you have ever seen many feedlot pictures, there are an awful lot of "colors" in any one pen. 

You raise what you really like, and know that you are going to take a beating if they are "outside the norm".... or raise what will sell the best in your area.


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie   thanks for the kind words.  Just a note, the guy that I would have married, was a dairy farmer.... so we were of like minds on many things..... However he was a "holstein " guy, and I like my colored breeds..... But we both loved purebred chickens and he was a very astute breeder and a big exhibitor of them.... and he was wanting to get into some "market gardening - "truck farming" it used to be called..... and start selling at farmers' markets.   Yes my life would have been different, and I would have been doing it with someone who really respected me as a person.  We joked about my beef cows, and I know that there would have been some differences of opinions.... but we talked things out all the time, and always tried to see things from a different perspective.  He was very special.


----------



## Baymule

I used to buy hay from a guy who also had cows, I think we were his only hay customer. He went to the sale one time and bought 10 longhorn heifers for $150 each-NOBODY wanted them! He had a black Angus bull and all the calves were black. He hustled the calves to the sale before the horns started showing and got top dollar. He wound up making a lot of money from those longhorn heifers that nobody wanted. 



Bruce said:


> If the animals are being bought for meat what the heck does it matter what color they are?


The BLACK Angus people have done a spectacular marketing job. More than spectacular, maybe super fantabulous! The entire country has been conditioned to look for the Certified Angus label on the meat packages and it is ALWAYS more expensive. You can't fix stupid, but you sure can laugh at it.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Senile_Texas_Aggie   thanks for the kind words.  Just a note, the guy that I would have married, was a dairy farmer.... so we were of like minds on many things..... However he was a "holstein " guy, and I like my colored breeds..... But we both loved purebred chickens and he was a very astute breeder and a big exhibitor of them.... and he was wanting to get into some "market gardening - "truck farming" it used to be called..... and start selling at farmers' markets.   Yes my life would have been different, and I would have been doing it with someone who really respected me as a person.  We joked about my beef cows, and I know that there would have been some differences of opinions.... but we talked things out all the time, and always tried to see things from a different perspective.  He was very special.


There is someone for everyone, but no promises on how long you get to keep them. He sounds like he was a good man, really sorry that you didn't get to keep him for a lifetime.


----------



## Baymule

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @farmerjan, thanks for this thread!   I get a lot out of it and am glad others have some of the same issues.


x2 and I don't even have cows anymore. I only had a few at that, but I enjoyed them. Now I get to live vicariously through our dear farmerjan.


----------



## thistlebloom

And I have never had cows, but am learning so much through Farmerjan.


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> And I have never had cows, but am learning so much through Farmerjan.


Now that you are a cow expert with @farmerjan on speed dial, go getcha' some! LOL


----------



## farmerjan

There are a few Longhorns that go through the market here.  I bought one a couple years ago with a little heifer calf by her side.  Someone had "dehorned" the cow and did a lousy job. Paid about 350-400 for the pair.  The cow had a dead calf the next year and wouldn't consider letting me graft a calf on her so she went for beef.  Got about 250-300 back out of her, cull cow prices were up compared to today.  Her heifer has grown into a beautiful animal, has an impressive set of horns, perfectly matched, and has been with the angus bull so I will know when we preg check if she is bred.  Since angus are polled, the polled gene is dominant and the calves should be polled.  Sometimes the longhorn and watusi breeds have a gene that will "over ride" the polled gene and they will have horns.  I named her "Majestic" for the horns, call her Jess, and she is not a pet but is fairly calm.  She hates dogs in the field, so am hoping that she will also be a deterrent for coyotes and that her protective streak will be even a little stronger when she calves.  

 She is one of my "lawn ornaments" along with my 2 "belted galloway" heifers that I got to satisfy that guy where we were supposed to go back and rent a farm we used to have several owners before him;   and who had to have some "pretty cows" to keep at his place.  He did not follow through on his part of the deal and the fences never got built there (yet) so the heifers are mine.  I paid for them but was supposed to get reimbursed.  Now I don't care if he ever does anything.  I suspect the place will get sold again, as even though he "seems to have money" and supposedly owns several places, to my way of thinking he is all talk and no action.  I love the belted cattle.... again, one of those breeds that will not make any money and you get killed at the stockyard with them.  But I want to kill a beef and do some comparisons..... maybe able to market some beef from them if it is good. But I am lucky, I have that "extra outlet" of having hot dogs and stuff made up so if the beef is just okay, it will make great "value added" products.  Not USDA but I can skirt that and "give to people for a purely free will donation.....  I love chipped beef on toast and that place makes good stuff.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I would be interested in seeing how the quality of the meat was between the belted cows and the others.  I have read some pretty impressive reviews on them.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> I would be interested in seeing how the quality of the meat was between the belted cows and the others.  I have read some pretty impressive reviews on them.


You will have to hang around for a few years..... I want to breed these 2 girls.  One isn't even a year old and she is small.  she may never be a breeder.  But the bigger one will get bred next june to calve in spring of 2021.  If I get her to where I can get her in, I may breed her to a belted bull.  I have some semen in the tank.  I may even keep my eyes open at the stockyard and see if I can pick up one or two more for "cheap"..... I know I have to make a bit off the beef cows.... that is part of the idea of having them, to supplement my SS, especially when I totally quit testing.  But I want to have some I LIKE to look at too.


----------



## Baymule

Eye candy is definitely part of breed selection for me. As long as important criteria is met, why not a little color? 

There are several Longhorn ranches around here. One is a big place, nice operation, with lots of bulls in small pastures in the front. There is another about a mile from us. 

I had a Longhorn Bull once, pretty red speckles on white, he was beautiful. He also jumped the fence like a deer and ran up and down the road. I got tired of the Sheriff department calling me to put him up, so I sold him. Not to mention he charged at me all the time and I carried a pipe to beat him in the head with. At his new home, he jumped the fence and bred a neighbor’s registered Angus herd. There was almost a range war over that. If I were to ever get cows again it sure wouldn’t be durned Longhorns!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> If you go farther north, and maybe in Vt but definitely into Canada, red cattle seem to do better.


Black seems to be popular here. I've not spent time driving around looking at beef cattle but I know the ground beef we get from Perry and Janet is Black Angus and there are a lot of mostly black animals on the road I take to the interstate. 



Baymule said:


> The BLACK Angus people have done a spectacular marketing job. More than spectacular, maybe super fantabulous! The entire country has been conditioned to look for the Certified Angus label on the meat packages and it is ALWAYS more expensive. You can't fix stupid, but you sure can laugh at it.


Yep, it is all about the advertizing. That is why Wisconsin cheddar is that gross orange color. Ad men differentiating the product. I'm sure there are tons of people that think cheddar is naturally orange and non orange cheddar is inferior. If any cow put out milk that color I sure wouldn't use it for anything! Can't be a healthy animal.



farmerjan said:


> to my way of thinking he is all talk and no action.


Or "All hat and no cattle".


----------



## farmerjan

I can agree with the color thing to a point.  Problem with that is that my guernseys will produce a real creamy  yellow colored milk with the green grass and that color is off putting to people.  The butter I would make from it was very yellow as opposed to some made from the jersey milk.  The Beta-carotine in their milk makes it more yellow.  But I do agree that the orange is exaggerated.  However,  butter will be yellow from perfectly white milk;  as the fat globules stick together, it gets more color to it and the milk is very white to start with.  It is only the guernsey breed that the beta-carotine color shows up in the actual milk.  Still, I get what you are saying about the marketing thing.  Do you remember when margarine was first introduced?  It came in 2 packets, and you had to squish them together to get the color because it was just white.  The "2nd" packet was coloring to give it the yellow color so it looked like butter?  Of course that is when they touted it to be better for you than butter...... It is nothing more than "glorified penzoil"  actually derived from petroleum products. 

That guy who is all talk and no action is as far from "all hat and no cattle" as they come.  Supposedly has alot of money, owns several places,  talks alot and has no real idea about any animals.... just has these ideas that he has these places and they are rented as "weekend retreats" and such.... fancy rental properties is all they are.  Of course, haven't seen any of the other ones, and if he was so worried about this place being a rental, I would have thought he would have made a little more effort to get it to be productive, producing rent for him.  Maybe he just has too much on his plate.  But my son did some work there, built a fancy TALL fence around the garden area that the renters would be able to "stroll through" and experience being able to pick some of their own dinner,  all that kind of crap..... and it took nearly a year for him to get paid.  He also had a friend that is a professional fence builder go up and looked at, and took time to draw up an estimate, and made a spot in his VERY busy schedule to fit in doing this fence building..... this owner wouldn't commit, and would not answer my son's phone calls, and finally when he did he said that he was tied up with other business and that he wasn't sure he was going to get to it right now.  Luckily my son had told this fence builder friend to go on and do whatever fencing projects he had lined up and not to worry about this one.  We have not heard from him in a year or more.  Honestly, don't care much if he ever calls again.  We didn't even make the hay there this year on the fields that were hayfields when we had it before.  They are getting grown up with wild blackberry bushes and brushy growth. It would have been crappy hay that we were going to just get off the field so the grass would be able to start to come back.  Why waste our time.  This guy came to us, he was so gung ho about getting the place back to pictures he had seen when we used to rent it..... and we honestly worked with him for nearly a year trying to get it going;  but you get tired of people that want all these things and then don't follow up on their own end.  I think that there have been people in and out of the house.  He had a lawn/gardening service taking care of the grounds immediately around the house but I haven't been up there in over a year.


----------



## farmerjan

Started out cold again this morning.  down to 21 last night but it is already up to 41 and the sun is out.  No breeze so it is supposed to be a nice day.  Starting a warming trend that is supposed to be in the upper 50's to low 60's most of next week for the Christmas week.  No snow in the forecast here.  We will be able to get some more cattle moved home from pasture, and get some more pregnancy checks done; calves weaned off them too.  That will be really good.

Son has x-rays again today and dr appt to check on the progress of the hip.  Hope that they will be starting therapy and working the muscles and getting some weight bearing going.  He is thinking that he will be off the whole month of January too.  His leg is very weak, and he is in for some painful rehab to get some strength back.  He said he woke up the other night, went to get up to go to the bathroom, and forgot about the crutches, and when he got out of bed, went right to his knees because the leg wouldn't support him.  Said he didn't fall or anything, just as he went to step, it "wasn't there"... and he caught himself.  So he is going to have some real muscle strengthening to do.  But I think that they will give him the go ahead for the rehab and all.  He has been very diligent about not doing anything to mess this up.  

Going to have to go up to his house and do all the chickens waterers again.  I can get by with feeding and watering them every other day normally.  But not when it freezes like the last 2 nights.  I will be able to fill my 3 gal waterer here for mine and not have to worry about it for a couple of days.  They are on an automatic feeder that I can fill about every 3 days.   I see them everyday because they are right next to the driveway in the garden area, but it is nice to not have to carry water and feed everyday. One good thing about not having too many right now. 

Have been researching the knee crutch.  I think I am going to try it.  The nice thing is that it is "hands free" , not like crutches or even the knee scooter.  Plus, it doesn't take up all the room of the knee scooter.  And with the step up and down for the different levels here, the scooter would be a pain.  I will have both crutches and the knee crutch, to use to get around with.  I am going to get it and try it while I still have both legs functional to see if I can get the hang of it.  It looks to be move maneuverable once you get the hang of it.  You have to be careful because your leg does "stick out" behind you while "kneeling on the crutch" so to speak.  But a friend said her friend used one and liked it for getting around with the ability to use her hands and not have to use the normal crutches.

I feel for @misfitmorgan  and those of you in the colder north.  I am sure glad that I don't have to deal with all that this next week.


----------



## Bruce

You need a knee peg leg !



farmerjan said:


> It is nothing more than "glorified penzoil" actually derived from petroleum products.




The guy sounds like someone who has one more thing going on than he can pay for and is keeping up appearances.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Bruce , I think you are right on the guy who owns that place.... too many irons in the fire and maybe not enough money to pay for things.....

The knee crutch is basically a "knee peg leg".  It is touted for people who also have had amputations below the knee to get around with instead of using regular crutches because it does allow them to use their hands;  for before when they get their prothesis.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like a good thing to have! Nice to have both hands/arms free.


----------



## farmerjan

Today was a beautiful day.  Sunny, temps got up to the low 60's in the sun.  only needed a sweatshirt over my long sleeved t-shirt and jeans.  
Of course, all couldn't go smooth....but it could have been worse.  Got a call that a cow was out in the yard next to a pasture.  My son was on his way to the dr appt. So of course, mom got to go up there. I love my kid, but sometimes he really gets under my skin. The fence here at this pasture, around this house, is pretty bad. He finally got the posts driven along it, this past year; we had moved all the cattle out for the summer. Okay, good. BUT, he never got around to getting the new fence up.  So the cows were in the "catch lot" where this fence is so bad, with all the new posts, and they were reaching over the fence and one just went across it. So, I got all the rest out of the lot, then by the grace of God and a little luck, and having some very good tame cows, she followed me with the bucket (that was empty) along the fence, and around the corner, and back in through a gate into the field. I put back up the gates that keep the cows out of this catch lot, and got it all situated. Drove around it and found another gate in a different corner that had been pushed open, and got it all closed and done. BUT, I wasn't paying enough attention to exactly where I was and started to turn the truck, and caught one of the stumps that the owner had cut too high and got it up under the frame of the truck.  Stuck right there. So I texted him and said that he needed to come to the pasture when he got done at the dr office. He called and I told him what I did and he came with the chain and with the arms on the bale bed, lifted the front end of the truck as I slowly backed up, with him also moving, and we got it off the stump. He was afraid I may have bent the tie rod but it was sitting directly on the frame and not the tie rod..... so luckily all is well. But it was very aggravating. There is alot of grass/and low growth in there and I just didn't see it. I thought it was closer to the fence.... I knew it was there but not "exactly" there.... Could have been worse.... but aggravating just the same.

The dr said another 2 weeks of no real weight bearing.  It is doing good, but he is afraid that my son will push his limit too soon.  Then 50 % weight while still using the crutches,  around the 1st week of Jan., for 2 weeks,  then switch to a cane.    Has another appt the first of Feb... guess just before my surgery on Feb 6th.... 
He has been having the headaches again, don't know if it is because he still isn't getting to do the therapy appts  that he was going to twice a month from that accident when he rolled the "roller", 2 yrs ago.  He can't lay on the hip for them to work on the spine/neck I guess.  I wish to he// that he would go back to my chiropractor, but he is being thick headed about it.  Says that these other drs. that they referred him to  are helping him yet I don't see it.  It may also be that he can't rock the boat with the workman's comp.... but what the he// if it isn't really helping all that much.  And sometimes I think that it is because he doesn't want to admit that mom is right.....   He's too old for me to lay down the law.... but I really think that a few good adjustments would do him a world of good.  He's been fooling with this crap for all this time.....  but you can't tell them anything.  I would have expected more progress after all this time.  

Had my chiropractor appt on Thurs (?)  after I tested the farm and will go back once more in late Jan before I go to Duke in Feb.  Didn't have a very big adjustment so that was good.  If only there was an adjustment to kick in weight loss......


----------



## Baymule

I hate lousy fences. There is a large lease pasture near us that always had calves or cows out on the road. Finally whoever leases the land put up cow panels along a stretch of fence and the cows stopped getting out. 

High centered on a stump-bummer.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss Farmerjan,

Have you thought about putting a T-post next to the stump so you won't run over it again?


----------



## farmerjan

Problem with putting in a t-post is that then you have to go around it with the bush hog and there isn't enough room to get the tractor and bush hog between it and the fence.  The bush hog is set high enough to clear it.   I just need to be a little more careful.... and now I will be twice as careful because of getting caught up on it.  Plus, it is starting to rot so maybe will be able to get it out of there .  It certainly wasn't the end of the world, just a PITA for me.


----------



## Bruce

Or burn it out or get out the chainsaw and cut it off??


----------



## farmerjan

It wasn't near as nice today, mostly cloudy, but not terribly cold.  Temps got up to 44, and no wind so very bearable.  I went up to check on some cows, and bring in the mail for the owners that are away.  Had to go to my sons' ;  he went out with some friends last night for awhile, for supper as it was one of their birthdays, and thinks he got food poisoning.  He hasn't been able to keep anything down.  I went and got him some ginger ale and crackers, and some TUMS for  the heartburn and sour stomach.  He was fine yesterday so I don't think he got a bug like that, that quick.  Hope he feels better tomorrow as we have to feed hay to several pastures.  Calling for rain on Monday, so really want to get it out tomorrow so we aren't tearing up the fields.  I have to test on Monday afternoon.... then nothing else scheduled.   It is also calling for warm temps for the rest of the week, and I want to clean out the little truck, get all the meters back in the plastic "totes" that I keep them in and have the truck  bed empty for a few days.  There are leaves and some junk that needs to be cleaned out from under the tool box on the back.  Got several bags to go to the dumpsters,  and some recycleables too.  

Bought a new shower head that you can take off the bracket, going to put it in one day soon and try it out.   And since it is supposed to be so nice, I think I will get the blankets finally washed.  They will be able to be out on the line and dry if it is as nice as they say.  And they will smell so nice.  

Traffic was pretty thick when I went to Walmart for the ginger ale and tums and got  a few other odds and ends but there were too many people.  Not going to do much for Christmas as far as gifts go for Michael..... got him a couple of Steam Train DVD's  and a nice train book.  He likes his model trains, but hasn't been doing much with them or the train club he is a member of.    There isn't much he needs,  and it is hard when we go get what we need when we need it.  I am going to some friends' on Christmas.  The husband and wife used to milk on a farm I tested, then the farm sold out, they went to another farm.  Jimmy would call me nearly everyday when they finally left there and "retired"  then he passed away over a year ago.  I try to call Patsy every few months, she's not much on phone calling like he was,  but still like to keep up with things. They were about 10 yrs older than me.  The 3 daughters call me their "other sister"..... usually they have a "chinese christmas" thing, but the son-in-laws' mother is in her late 90's and they are taking care of her full time so it will be a quiet year.  My son is probably going over to another friend's for dinner, I've gone in the past, but feel like I would rather go to Patsy's this year.  The one sil has had a bout with leukemia, he is a welder.  The one grand daughter has developed severe allergies to almost everything and has been in and out of the hospital....she was going to WVA university to be a forensic pathologist but that is put on indefinite hold.  She has been in and out of the hospital and it has been a nightmare for them.  

So when I think things get tough here, I stop and think that it could be worse.  My family in NH is what it is, and I sent a couple of "food gifts" because there sure isn't anything they need.  I will talk to my other brother and my sister sometime but we don't make a big deal anymore with everyone being so scattered.   Families get so fractured with all the moving away for work and such nowadays.   I miss some of the traditions that have fallen by the wayside  the past few years.  My mom's dementia and parkinsons'  has really taken the heart out of the family.  And all the "kids " have grown up and gone their separate ways.  That's the way it goes.  

I hope everyone has a nice Holiday, regardless of how you celebrate it.  Wishing for all to have a peaceful, and Blessed day.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Or burn it out or get out the chainsaw and cut it off??


Too many rocks/limestone ledge to even attempt to use the saw close to the ground;  and there is too much "litter".... leaves and such in the area, to burn.   It is a rented place, so not going to put alot into it.  We are doing fencing for some of the rent.  One of these days, will drive over it with the big tractor wheel and it will dislodge it enough to get it out.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday and cloudy and dreary out.  Was 31,  up to 41 now,  and supposed to get a bit warmer.  There is a slight chance of showers, but mostly just cloudy.  Looks like the showers might hit @Mini Horses  as it stays along the NC/VA  border and heads sorta east.  NC getting it again.  They have had their share in the past couple of years.  
No chance of a white Christmas this year but that is okay with me.  

Looking like sun tomorrow, but then more clouds than sun the rest of the week.... but it depends who you listen to/look at.  Temps are going to be warmer though, 50's and low 60's.  Doesn't look like a very good week to do the blankets after all... maybe I will get them done tomorrow as I know the laundromat will be closed on Christmas;  we will see.

Going to test a farm early this afternoon then nothing else by the looks of it all week.  That's okay too.  I want to get the truck bed cleaned out after todays test and put the meters away for a week.  Have several bags to drop at the dumpsters on my way today, and then have some recycleables that I will probably take tomorrow if I go in that direction.  

Pretty quiet here, I need to go check cows on my way to test so better get things loaded up so I can go.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Have you considered buying a stump bucket?  I don't know how many stumps or rocks you need to move, but if it is a sizeable number you might consider it.  I decided to order one (Titan Attachments) which is supposed to arrive today.  I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## farmerjan

The stump bucket sounds interesting for someone that has only 1 piece of equipment and wants it to be versatile.  We have a backhoe that was my brothers and it is still useable.  Have buckets for all the tractors that have front end arms for attachments.  It's just one of those things that I should have been paying more attention to where I was and to how I turned the wheel.  I guess that the reason I mentioned it was to let everyone know I do "stupid things" too!!!! And to realize it could have been alot worse and it didn't cost me any money to fix at least.


----------



## Baymule

We all do some dumb things. I was thinking about Latestarter today.....he sure kept me laughing telling on himself and the dumb things he did.  It just doesn't seem right, I should be calling him up, inviting him over for lunch.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, for a day that started out "eh"  it turned into a right nice day.  Sun came out, some high clouds, but it warmed up and was nice.  My recording thermometer said 70 in the sun when I got home to see it. Of course it has been dropping off fast since the sun went down and is already down to 36 but it is after 10 pm.   Maybe got a sprinkle here at my house, I was 40 miles north at the farm, but not enough to make a difference I don't think by the looks of it.  

Testing went okay, they are milking more than normal here.... up to 210 from an average of 195.  Those extra 15 cows just seem like you are never going to get done.  But it is done and the samples will get shipped out although it will be at least Thurs or Fri before they get there and get tested. 

Latest weather looks like sun Tues and Wed and temps staying up during the day for the week.  I think I am going to make a quick trip tomorrow morning and get the blankets done and do any other laundry I have here to get ahead.  I have a couple other extra blankets to use if for some reason they don't get dry.  Good excuse to get the heated mattress pad put on the bed too.  My knees have been aching and that heat at night really seems to help.  I turn it on when I get home from work, and then whenever I go to bed, turn it off.  Gets the bed nice and warm and I don't get too warm overnight.  Just hadn't gotten it on the mattress yet.  

Don't know if we are going to get some panels moved tomorrow and then maybe get the one group of  (12?) cows and calves moved home on Thurs or Fri.  They need preg check and the calves need weaned.   Then have to get the other group of 10-12 out of the other place and  they nedd to be checked and calves weaned too.  Might wait to get the vet for both groups together.  Sure would like to do it while it is so comfortable out. 

Guess I am going to go get a shower and get some sleep so I can get up fairly early and go get done so the blankets have all day to dry.   Sounds like a plan.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> We all do some dumb things. I was thinking about Latestarter today.....he sure kept me laughing telling on himself and the dumb things he did.  It just doesn't seem right, I should be calling him up, inviting him over for lunch.



Yeah, I was thinking about him the other day.  Ever hear anymore from the daughter or son?  Did his place ever get sold?


----------



## Baymule

No idea. His son and daughter didn't seem to have a clue what they needed to do, but knew that they didn't need any help from anyone. Son already knew everything, wish I was that smart. @Devonviolet and her husband more than did their part, keeping their promise to Joe. All we did was to show up with trailer, chase, catch goats and take them to the auction. DV and husband went every other day to feed and care for the animals, tried to help the kids, but got smacked down for their efforts. As soon as the animals were gone, their responsibilities ended and they gracefully extricated themselves from the whole thing.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, hard to deal with anyone that is that smart...... At least you, and especially @Devonviolet  and her husband, can rest easy knowing that everything that was done, would have been more than appreciated by @Latestarter.   Has DV sold her goats yet?   Don't see much posting, wondering how they are doing....


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Yep, hard to deal with anyone that is that smart...... At least you, and especially @Devonviolet  and her husband, can rest easy knowing that everything that was done, would have been more than appreciated by @Latestarter.   Has DV sold her goats yet?   Don't see much posting, wondering how they are doing....


We visited them today. She sold 2 goats to a couple with 5 kids and felt happy that the goats were going to a good home.


----------



## farmerjan

Haven't been on this journal for a few days, have answered a few other posts but been trying to get a few things done here.

 Had a nice afternoon at my friends on Christmas.  Nice to just sit and not have to worry about "having" to go get anything done.
Weather here has started out in the low 30's in the mornings then warming into the 50's and 60's during the day.  Mostly sunny and nice out.  A couple more days of it although more clouds coming in and then there will be rain and cooling off by Sunday it looks like.  Oh well, for every warm day, it is one day closer to warmer weather in the spring.  
Things have been moving along.  Moved a group of cows home from pasture on Tuesday, weaned off the calves and preg checked.  They got the panels  set up at another pasture to get the cows and new fall calves in so the calves can be worked and then moved to permanent winter pasture and the bull put in so the cows can get bred back for next fall.  Expect that to happen before the rain due on Sunday.  

Got to get the chickens done up at my son's and fill feeder here for my few.  Clothes out on the line in this nice weather.  Got to take some stuff to the recycling center when I am out.   I saw yesterday they had added another big dumpster up where the regular ones are, so that people didn't fill them to overflowing and the guys had to clean up all that spills over the sides.

  So many here take down their trees right after Christmas and they are done.  We always put ours up on Christmas eve, and left it up until Jan. 6th. The 12 days of Christmas thing.  But we always used to do alot of visiting during the week between Christmas and New Years.  It was a time for people to just spend with friends and family more.  Now everyone is in such a rush to get to Christmas, then get it over and get to the next thing.  I didn't do a tree, haven't for a few years,  but still hate for everything to be in such a headlong rush to get to the next thing.   
People where we have the cattle that I have been taking in their mail when they are gone, texted me and her mom, who they just went to see 2 weeks ago, wound up in the hospital, and the uncle that was not doing well has passed away.  So they are headed to Ga to see her mom again, then to Al to the funeral.  Feel bad for them.  They have sure had to make alot of trips south.  I think that her mom is going to be coming up to live up here with them before long, as I don't think that the brother does a very good job of checking on the mom and helping out much.  She is 92 maybe?   Tough when we start to get old !!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Yep, hard to deal with anyone that is that smart...... At least you, and especially @Devonviolet  and her husband, can rest easy knowing that everything that was done, would have been more than appreciated by @Latestarter.   Has DV sold her goats yet?   Don't see much posting, wondering how they are doing....


Yes, I miss Joe too.   Every once in a while I wish I could give him a call. I got his LaMancha, April. She is a cross between lamantia and Nubian. She is a big, powerful goat, and my biggest challenge when it comes to doing maintenance. We did copper bolus, and hoof trimming, the other day. She was definitely a challenge to get I promised and and everything done. But I do love that goat, and since she came from Joe, she is a constant reminder of our friendship with him.


----------



## farmerjan

@Devonviolet , glad to see your post here.  Hope that you had a nice and peaceful holiday.  I imagine that April is a big goat.  Are you still going to sell all the goats due to your allergies?  Does it bother you to use the goat milk products?  Any progress towards getting the gardens expanded for this year?


----------



## farmerjan

Friday, 12/27.  Up to 60 already at 1 pm.  More cloudy than it has been, some sun showing through, and supposed to get some showers/rain over the weekend.  Then sun again for several days but about 10 degrees cooler.  Hey it is winter, I will take 50's anytime.  Really getting to be a coldaphobic  these last few years. 
Going to head to the recycle center with some stuff, and stop at the dumpster so that all that "garbage" doesn't fly out the back of the truck on the way even though they have dumpsters there too.  Making a bit of a dent in getting the house more "crutches"  and ankle surgery friendly.  
Not going to move any more cattle this week, so I will have a couple of days to really get some more done here.  Water isn't freezing at night so will fill the 3 gal waterer for my chickens,  to last a couple of days.  Filled all the waterers at my sons yesterday in the nice afternoon so they will not need anything until tomorrow. No testing for the next couple of days so that is nice. 
Yep @Mini Horses , it is getting easier and easier to like this not working......

My girlfriend just had her 2nd knee replaced and said that she is having more pain with this one than the last one.  But I remember she had quite a bit with the last one.  I think she doesn't remember it quite so well since after she got up and going, it was such a relief.   Our retired vet friend is having his shoulder done in April.... All us OLD GEEZERS needing new parts.....


----------



## Baymule

Well I guess the good news is that OLD GEEZERS can even get new parts! New shoulders, knees, eye lenses, hips, ankles and heart repair surgery......the list goes on. After the pain and therapy, your life will improve by leaps and bounds. The not working part is pretty darn nice too.


----------



## farmerjan

Went to the recycling center.  Talked to the guy who mans it for the county.  He said that there might not be much more recycling in the future because they can't find anywhere to sell it.  So much was going to china and with their cheap labor, they were separating and reusing.   Plus they are going to be picking up the dumpsters in the county that are free for people to use, and you will have to take it to these manned centers, even if all they are going to do is collect  garbage.... or to the landfill.  Which by the way is getting fuller and fuller.  So once they pick up the dumpsters that are scattered around the county for the convenience of the residents, what is going to happen is people are going to just start dumping it along the sides of the back roads again.  SOOOO stupid.  Says it is a matter of manpower to have the guys with the trucks go get the stuff and they have to get out and pick up around the site when the dumpsters are overfilled and spill out.  OH GEE let me play a violin for them.  That's better than the mess they are going to have to contend with if there are no available dumpsters and the people start just chucking it out along back roads.  Which they used to do and we have had some major cleanups in the past to get years of stuff out of ravines and gullies where people have just dumped stuff.  Sometimes you wonder if there is any sense.  At least people are making the effort to put it in the dumpsters now.

We had better get a handle on all the throwaway stuff that is in plastic in this country.  I try to buy stuff that is in paper whenever I can.  And buy less.  At least all my own canning is in reused canning jars.  GLASS is also a bit of a problem, but there are things that it is recycled/reused for.  I can remember recycling it in the 1970's..... all the hippie craze and the "back to the land"  phase .  Used to have to take the little metal ring off the twist off top of the soft drink bottles that were glass because the metal ring would contaminate the load of glass.....


----------



## Baymule

That is the same situation we had here years ago. People had burn barrels, when the barrels got full, they dumped them in a low spot as filler. When my kids were little, a new burn barrel meant that they got handed a 22 rifle and they got to shoot holes in the burn barrel so it would drain out the rain water. Talk about some fun! Then some counties had the big roll off dumpsters where people could take their trash for free. Finally enterprising people opened up garbage companies-pick up trucks with side boards and a trailer. Then that morphed into garbage trucks, side loaders where the driver operates controls inside the truck, an arm goes out, grabs the can, dumps it and sets it down. In our area, they use rear loaders, the driver has to get out at every can, get the can, take it to the back of the truck, tip it, then take the can back, get in the truck and drive to the next can. 

On our place was 2 layers of trash. One layer was old, from over 60 years ago and contained bits of rusted away metal and broken glass from yesteryear, mostly canning jars and bits of colored glass, ancient car parts, even the twisted back end of an old Studebaker. The 2nd layer was new, from the lazy, nasty slobs who this place got repo'ed from. It contained everything from beer bottles and cans to toilet seats, carpet, shoes, toys, above ground pool parts, anything and everything that a family could consume and throw out.

 Cool story, a batch of feeder hogs we had unearthed an old fashioned juice strainer, the glass kind where you twist a half orange over the pointed part and the juice collects in the tray below. It was starting to oxidize and didn't even have a chip on it. I gave it to a neighbor whose house stood on our land when he was a boy, figuring that it belonged to his mother, age 96, who still lives around the corner in the "better" house her husband built 60 years ago. Neighbor lives in a newer brick house built on inherited land from his father. That old glass juicer is now his prized possession.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, i wonder if there will come a time when milk again comes in glass bottles that are returned, cleaned and reused.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, i wonder if there will come a time when milk again comes in glass bottles that are returned, cleaned and reused.



Mine does. I get unpasteurized cream line milk in glass bottles at the local grocery store. You pay a deposit on the bottle.
The milk comes from a family owned Guernsey dairy about 15 miles north of me.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, i wonder if there will come a time when milk again comes in glass bottles that are returned, cleaned and reused.


 My house!! At MY house!!    No deposit as I had to buy my bottles.  LOL   Yep, I have the flatish 1/2 gal with the pinched in sides for hand hold.    Mostly, my milk is stored in the sanitized bottle it goes into at milking...1/2 gal canner. ones.

VA says you cannot sell raw milk for human consumption.   There are herd shares and you can sell for pet or craft if so marked, as well as  "not for human consumption".


----------



## farmerjan

The whole "raw milk" BS restrictions here in Va are enough to make a saint cuss.  Plus, there are areas that the "herd or cow share" is greatly frowned upon, so you have to walk softly.  I think that it ought to be legal and that the person selling it should meet some minimum standards for cleanliness of the milk.  A somatic cell count and a basic bacteria count.  There would be few that might not meet it, but for the most part, then it would be considered "reasonable safe" for consumption. 
 It would just make it better for the state to keep an eye on it instead of it being one of the "behind closed doors"  under the table, not talked about out loud in public, type of transactions.
 There are other states that could serve as examples of ways to sell it.  Vermont is a good one.  They upped the amount allowed to be sold from the farm as the demand was so high and they were losing farmers left and right so they decided that they needed to do something to help encourage them to stay and let's face it, a financial gain will help a farmer endure other things.  You HAVE to make some money at it or you can't survive.  The milk co-ops here in Va are part of the problem as they don't want anyone to be able to sell milk out of the tank.  According to the agreement that a farmer signs with the milk company he sells to, the milk belongs to the milk company as soon as it is in the tank.  Yet they then charge the farmer to transport the milk "they own" ????  And if they can control the farmers and where they can sell their milk, then they have a stranglehold on the supply and then the demand will go up in the stores.  So they make sure that the little guy with a couple of cows can't sell his milk......
Most of the little guys with a couple of cows are very conscientious  about cleanliness.  After all, they are drinking it too. 

Was warmer last night, mid 40's.  Had some showers go through and more coming later.  Up to mid 50's already. Cloudy and damp.  Headed up to do the chickens while there is a break in the rain.  Then come home and work in the house some more.  Got some sewing/patching to do so today will be a good day to do it.  Filled the automatic feeder for my chickens yesterday so they are set for today.  
Have a dr appt with the neurologist tomorrow.  This will satisfy everyone (my PCP) and then I can just forget that "spell" that I had.  Haven't had anything since I have been going to the Chiropractor regularly again.  Trying to eat a little better, and lose a little weight as well.   I think I will rumage around in the freezer and see what is in there to cook.  Be a good day to have something good smelling coming out of the kitchen.  Feel like some mashed potatoes.... have to see if I have any that I can put on to cook.  Got a couple of bags of stuff to drop at the dumpsters on my way up the hill.   

Had to go with my son yesterday to get a cow up at pasture.  The neighbor was riding her horse, and saw that she had a prolapse rectum.  It went back in then came back out.  She was near the catch pen and got the cow in.  We went down to get her.  It was back in.  They sometimes do it when well along in their pregnancy.  Brought her back to the barn, and will watch her for a few days.  She is due to be preg checked, along with the rest at that place.  She will stay here at the "home farm" and probably will be her last calf if she is indeed  pregnant.  She might never do it again, but it indicates a weakness in the muscles, and usually it will get worse with each succeeding pregnancy.   Have to make a decision if and when the time comes.  
 He drove and can use the clutch but is still using the crutches.  Starting to put some weight on the leg, but is being careful.  Plus he said it is very weak, but that is to be expected from not using it for 8 weeks.  Next week he is supposed to start with the 50% of his weight on it for 2 weeks,  and then go to using it more with just a cane.  It will take a little time to get the muscles built back up.   At least with mine, if I go to the knee crutch, I will still be using the leg muscles, just not the ankle.  I think that will make it better for me because except for the calf muscles, I should still have some decent muscle tone and hopefully make it easier to walk when I am allowed to do so.   Talked to a guy at the stock yards 2 weeks ago, and he said that he had had his knee replaced.... 5 weeks earlier.... and was walking on it very well.  Said it still ached and the muscles weren't 100% yet, but I was amazed at how well he was getting along.  Something to be inspired by.


----------



## thistlebloom

My sis had both of her knees replaced last year and is going great blazes now. She's ecstatic at the improvement after hobbling around in pain for years. She's like you Jan, a real hard worker and never say die attitude. She says it's the best thing she ever did.
I think you will be so pleased when it's done.


----------



## Baymule

It’s all about the therapy after the surgery! Make sure your  doctor orders therapy.


----------



## farmerjan

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!!  It sure has to be an improvement over this past year. 

Had a bout 3 tenths inch rain Sunday/Monday morning. Then had some temps in the 70's  and it sure was nice.  Sun out and all.
Had the neurologist appt.  Talked to me, asked all sort of questions, I think to see if I was "coherent".  Had me do touch my nose then his finger and stuff.... did some of those "tap the knee" to get the response (kick involuntarily) and all that stuff.  All that and then said that in his opinion I didn't have a seizure,  it could have been the spine being out of alignment but that normally the nerves from the spine don't affect the eyesight because they don't affect things that far up into the brain.... HELLO, the spinal cord and nerves DO go up into the brain or you couldn't function..... said he didn't have any problems with chiropractors, and so if I had any other problems to call the office or go through my PCP.......
I have no idea what it cost....  BUT, I have dotted all the i's and crossed all the t's.  Done with it.  Have a follow up with the PCP in mid- Jan.  I haven't had the mammogram because when I had a window of time, they said they hadn't received the "order"  from the doctors' office.... and I haven't taken the time to call back. I would be interested in seeing where my "bone density"  levels are.  So if I can remember to call on Thursday, I will.  I do have my annual eye exam on Thursday.  Luckily it is supposed to be rainy so no bright sun to really get to me as I am sure they will do the dilate thing.   I was originally scheduled for the end of the month, I make the appt year to year.  When I realized it might conflict with the ankle surgery, not being sure when it was going to be, I called and they had this opening on Jan 2nd so I said I would take it.   One more thing out of the way. 
Tested the 500+ cow herd this morning.  Kinda last minute decision, but glad it got fit in.  Will get them in again at the very end of Jan before I go to Duke.  Monday after I got out of the neurologist appt., went to another farm that I had to do an "install" on their system as they are putting in a heat watch system and will "tie it into" the PC DART system I use for milk testing.  This means that they will be entering in all the breedings and info on the cows, less work for me.... but that they will also be able to create/print  reports and keep a better check on the cows heat cycles and such.  They have been having trouble getting cows bred.  Of course the install did not go smoothly and had to spend some time on the "team viewer" with our computer support so they could get it all in.  But all is good and I will be going up there to test them on Friday afternoon.  They want to get in another test just before I have the ankle done.  Then will go 6 or more weeks  and we will figure out getting them caught up after.   They said that they can do the milk samples in the parlor, if I can come and do the computer work.... we'll see how I get along.  By then Michael will be back to work and all, and this farm will test on the weekends, so might get him to go help.  Cross that bridge when we come to it.

Cloudy and chilly this morning after a couple of days of real nice and unseasonable warm weather.  Still, mostly sun this afternoon.  Going to be cooler and sunny then clouds on Thursday and Friday?   Some rain/showers in the forecast....low 30's at night.  But that's still okay.  Glad we are not in line for any of the snow.  We still have Jan, Feb and Mar to get through.... but we are getting closer to spring everyday. 

I 'm heading to the shower and bed here very soon.  The ball can fall and the new year can come in without me.  Guess if I wake up in the morning it will be 2020..... If the world ends then I guess I don't have to worry about it.  Spent too many years waitressing and LONG nights on New Years Eve, to worry about it anymore. 

The farm where my one cow is, will probably be selling out in late spring.  He and his wife got into the "donut making" business, and it has really picked up and he can make half of what they were making in the milk check, just on 2 days a week with the donuts.  I can't blame him.  The boys don't want to milk cows.  They will transition to beef, probably feeders getting them at 400+/- and feeding them to 700 or so;  and sell them either to a feedlot, or if he gets heifers,   for breeding.  Can't blame him.
Hoping he gets her bred back soon, she had a dead bull calf, had to pull it, over 120 lbs, but she is doing good.  She will come home to me.  Hope I will be getting around so that I can milk her... or if she is not making alot of milk I can dry her off.  Hate that I will not be able to stop and get milk when I need it.... but that's life.  But she is 1/2 guernsey and 1/2 holstein, so I don't want to sell her.  She has never been hand milked at the "home setting",  though.  Don't know how the transition will be.  Maybe I can get her to take calves.  If he can get her bred back fairly soon, then she will be due to calve in Oct.... that would be okay to get calves on her before I do anything with the knee(s) in winter.  We'll see what happens. 

Had another hol/jer cross heifer that was supposed to be bred to calve in the spring.  Well, they were wrong about her and she calved at the farm with the other beef cows.  Not anywhere I can get her in, and 2 fields away from easy access to the barn, so I was just hoping that she wouldn't ruin her udder with too much milk.  I have seen a calf on her several times.  Today I saw 2 calves on her.  I am thinking maybe she had twins.... I had suspected maybe but then figured that I was wrong as I only ever saw one calf at a time.... If nothing else, it will really be good for her udder to get nursed out good.  One was on one side, the other on the other side so I was really happy about that.  If things were different I would have had my son get her up through the fields to the barn so I could get her in and probably moved to where I keep the nurse cows.  But, not in a position to do that right now.  Regardless if they are both hers, or another calf is on her, she is getting milked out pretty good.  They were really going to town so I am relieved  at that.  Hope it is her twins.  The vet had originally called her open and I was going to sell her.  She didn't bring $.50 / lb at the sale so we "no saled" her...  bought her back, put her out with a group of young cows with a bull.   She must have been short bred, as she is way ahead of where she should be compared to the others and when the bull got put in with them. 

Don't drink too much egg nog @Baymule ..... or don't go too far so that you can stagger your way to bed if you do over imbibe!!!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy New Year Jan,


----------



## Baymule

Happy New Year! I'll save you some eggnog for your coffee in the morning!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I'll save you some eggnog for your coffee in the morning!


Yum!  I'm a little jealous though...


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yum!  I'm a little jealous though...


OK, some for you too!


----------



## Baymule

Well what do you know...…. I looked up Latestarter's house on Zillow and it is for sale now. It has been painted, new flooring and it looks real nice. Joe's daughter in law is a sharp gal, I suspect the fixing up is her doing. Hope the link works.









						4147 County Road 4260, Mt Pleasant, TX 75455 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $238,300. Adorable 3 bedroom 2 bath home sits on gorgeous 19.8 acres in Chapel Hill ISD. Covered deck w/hot tub. Sub divided into 1 acre homestead & 18.8 acres under Ag exemption. Land is ~50/50% green pasture/mature timber.  All pasture fencing & cross fencing being...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks good!   Link works.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay - that was some mighty fine eggnog!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Well what do you know...…. I looked up Latestarter's house on Zillow and it is for sale now. It has been painted, new flooring and it looks real nice. Joe's daughter in law is a sharp gal, I suspect the fixing up is her doing. Hope the link works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4147 County Road 4260, Mt Pleasant, TX 75455 | Zillow
> 
> 
> Zestimate® Home Value: $238,300. Adorable 3 bedroom 2 bath home sits on gorgeous 19.8 acres in Chapel Hill ISD. Covered deck w/hot tub. Sub divided into 1 acre homestead & 18.8 acres under Ag exemption. Land is ~50/50% green pasture/mature timber.  All pasture fencing & cross fencing being...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zillow.com


I thought she was pretty on top of things too, she was very nice when I met her and was looking up all kinds of legal  things about wills in Texas and such. What a pleasant change they have made to the house, hope it sells quickly for them .
I just got the inside view to open ...what a change. Doesn't  look like the same place!what a nice job they did .


----------



## Bruce

Looks very nice, I don't know what property goes for there but that looks pretty affordable. 
Makes me    that  isn't there to enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce

Jan, when my Dad had his ankle replaced most of us kids lined up to assist. One step sister the first week, the other step sister the second week, my older sister the third week, DD1 and I went for the 4th week. He didn't really need us when we arrived though he was happy enough to have us there. We went to the grocery store, he drove. Did the shopping, I pushed the cart.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Looks very nice, I don't know what property goes for there but that looks pretty affordable.
> Makes me   that  isn't there to enjoy it.


I never met Joe in person, but I am in wholehearted agreement with you that it is sad that he isn't there to continue to enjoy what he had finally "retired to".  Looks to be a fair price for the area?   Oh well, maybe some younger "back to the land" type of family will buy it and be able to make it into a productive homestead for their family.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, there aren't any family near here except my son to do anything for me and with the problems with my parents, the one brother is spending the next 3-4 months staying in NH with them instead of his own place over in NY state.  Since I only have one son, I don't expect him to carry all the "burden" and if I go into the rehab for the first 2-3 weeks, ought to be able to have a handle on what I can and can't manage.  The problem with mine is the replacement,  and the fusion of the other joint,  that will necessitate  total "no weight bearing" on the ankle for the initial 8 weeks.  If I understand it correctly, if it was just the ankle replacement, I would be up and doing rehab and all,  in the same manner as people who have their knees replaced.  I have considered just that, but it makes no sense if there is a good chance that I would have to have the other joint fused in a year or two.  
Add to that is that my son will just be getting back to work when I go in for mine, and he needs to be able to concentrate on work, and our cattle once he is back to "normal".  It is going to take some time for him to regain some of his strength and mobility as he says now that the leg is pretty weak from not being able to do any weight bearing up to now.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> I never met Joe in person, but I am in wholehearted agreement with you that it is sad that he isn't there to continue to enjoy what he had finally "retired to".  Looks to be a fair price for the area?   Oh well, maybe some younger "back to the land" type of family will buy it and be able to make it into a productive homestead for their family.


Yeah, me too. I still keep his last text to me on my phone.   His home is a nice place, that is a good price for it. It does have a deep creek with steep sides, that cuts it in two. Surprisingly, Joe never crossed the creek to ramble around on the back side of his property, which is heavily wooded. At first he said because of snakes in the creek, then in winter he said it was too steep and deep. Maybe then he was realizing that something was wrong? It seems like I should be able to call him and invite him over.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jan, you know your son has friends upon whom he can call for help.   As moms we worry & try to resolve all.   Settle in with this as he sure needed you to "do it all" when he was laid up.  Your turn to get a fix -- take it.   It's hard when "only" the two of you.  It's kind of the same here.  DD will do "what she needs" to help but it's a stress on time.  DS is pretty "useless" to me, although he is capable and talented -- we have our relationship & behavioral issues!!  I sure understand all the things that need done & when, where, how, why.   He will get cows & chickens fed.   

Enjoy our continuing mild weather.  We both know there will be something harsh coming in next 60 days!!   I hate cold & snow.  60 days puts us into first of March and Spring is next!   Of course, we have had -- in this area -- some of our heaviest snow storms the first week of March!!  Only some light, 24 hrs gone, snow in last 2 yrs. Maybe 2-4 " previous 5 yrs. We are over due I'm afraid....even tho this is not a big snow area, coastal & all.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> The problem with mine is the replacement, and the fusion of the other joint, that will necessitate total "no weight bearing" on the ankle for the initial 8 weeks. If I understand it correctly, if it was just the ankle replacement, I would be up and doing rehab and all, in the same manner as people who have their knees replaced.


I wasn't aware of (or forgot) the additional joint fusion. My comment was mostly to say that after 3 weeks of rehab, Dad could have managed on his own and I was hoping that would give you somewhat of a timeframe for where you would be in your recovery at that time. Of course for him normal activity didn't include going out and dealing with farm animals. He lives in a retirement community where it isn't necessary to ever do stairs if you don't want to or can't. I don't know how long it would have taken to get back to "function as needed" if he was still on the farm with sheep. But that ended a couple of decades ago, he is 91.

As Mini said, you and your son have friends in the area, hopefully some of them can help out when you are out of the rehab place.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Dang, Miss @farmerjan, I wish I could come up and help!  But you would get so tired of having to tell me, "STA, you fill the bucket at the top end, not the bottom end!"


----------



## farmerjan

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Dang, Miss @farmerjan, I wish I could come up and help!  But you would get so tired of having to tell me, "STA, you fill the bucket at the top end, not the bottom end!"


 I KNOW that you would "get it" very quickly to fill the bucket at the top end!!!!!! But it sure makes me laugh Thank you.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce , thanks, I didn't really get it that you were trying to give me a "time frame".  Now I do.  But I do think that I will be able to get around with the knee crutch in the house and for the simple stuff here, like feeding the cats;   and still not put the weight on the actual ankle joint.  It will also help to keep my thigh muscles working because I will be able to put weight on them and use them for movement.  
I have friends that will help I know. My son will be able to handle the farm animal feeding.  What I don't want to do is for me to be too demanding if we should get any great amount of snow,  due to the animals and the fact that VDOT works 12 hr shifts if there is snow, ice, etc...  He will figure it out,  my thoughts are to make it easier on him if we get into crappy weather because he will have all the animal feeding to do.  It is good to hear that your dad was getting pretty "self-sufficient"  at 3-4 weeks.  
 That is why I am hoping that the knee crutch will give me that same ability to get along while still NOT putting weight on the ankle with the fusion.  Even if I was giving it more than 2 thoughts about doing only the replacement part,  I have had more pain in the other joint that is going to be fused and less flexibility so it is not even a remote thought to not do it.  Except that the dr did say they would assess it once they are in there.  There is a possibility that it can be " cleaned out" like when they do an arthroscopy on the knee.  Amazing that I can flex my good one, nearly turning my right ankle so the foot is almost turned on the side, like to look at the bottom of my sneaker;  and on the left ankle I can barely move it without pain.  He said it is "full of arthritis".  We'll see  when the time comes.  

Had my yearly eye doctor appt.  He said that my eyes (glasses prescription) haven't changed.  My pressure is very good, no cornea problems, no glaucoma, very tiny start to cataract not changed from last years' notes,  and whatever I am doing to keep on doing as my eyes look fantastic.   That was great news, except then I had to deal with the dark glasses to counteract the dilation they do.  Said for me to come back next year.

 Today, Caleb came and they got the group of cows and small fall born calves, moved from  pasture.  Got the calves worked; tagged, banded and vaccinated, and the cows got a vacc shot and they are moved out to winter pasture.  Bull will be going in with them to get them bred back for fall calves next year.   Had 2 cows that didn't have a calf with them and I palpated them and neither has a calf in them.  Both would be ready to pop, big fetus to feel,  if they were still preg.  Both will be going to the stockyard.  One I think had had a calf, and must've lost it.  Neither had any udder so not feeding a calf. One had some age on her, the other just isn't getting another chance.  So a productive day.   

Got the chickens fed ,and watered  up there,  and the sheep  watered.
Have a farm to test tomorrow afternoon, 90 cows,  the one I just got the new program on their computer.   Then another on Saturday, 100+ cows.   Got one scheduled for Mon eve/Tues morn 120 cows.  So not too  hard a schedule for the next few days.  I'm with you @Mini Horses  about liking the time  "off" at home.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I KNOW that you would "get it" very quickly to fill the bucket at the top end!!!!!! But it sure makes me laugh Thank you.


Yeah but STA would put the bucket on the ground wide side down for stability (cause he's cautious like that) then wonder how to get grain in it from underneath.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Just getting caught up...  Here is a link to a dairy in our little village that sells raw milk.








						De Smet Dairy
					






					www.desmetdairy.com
				




Great place.  You walk in to their little sales area where the cooler is, pick out what you want and then go to the little self pay area where there are instructions on how to pay via a card or there is a slot for cash.  No sales people.  All on the honor system.


----------



## Mini Horses

Smile, you're on candid camera.  


I wish we could sell raw milk here in VA.   Nope.  Saw goat milk at $4.99 a quart in a grocery store.   WOW my girls would be worth $40-50 a day!.   Sure would pay for their feed.  

This was in the "shelf stable" liquid section, along with the Parmalat types, almond milk and the likes.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  you could easily get away with selling your goat milk for use for "animal feed"..... good for "kids", lambs, baby calves, dogs,  cats, chickens etc.....what they feed it to is not your problem if you specifically sell it for consumption by an animal or pet.
Use wide mouth qt and 1/2 gallon canning jars, charge a deposit,  must come back clean.... then all you have to do is run them through a dishwasher to insure they are "sterilized".  . 

You realize I am sure that those "shelf-stable"  products are "ultra-high temperature" pasteurized, in order to make them shelf stable?  Stuff tastes "funny", I have tried the choc  milk once.....ehhhh.....

If I had things the way I wanted, that is what I would do with the cows.  Except that I have a stainless 300 gal milk "tank"/cooler that came off a dairy.  I would tell people that they would have to bring their own container to get their "pet" milk to feed their calf,  or whatever,  with.  This way, I wouldn't have to be responsible for anyone saying that their containers weren't "clean".   Then I would keep the cows milk in the stainless milk tank, chilled to just above freezing, and tell them that milk will not be available before noon on ....say.... Monday and Thursday as the tank will be emptied and washed.  "Close"  to the every other day pickup by a milk company.... but this is only for pet and animal food, so don't have to meet any regulations. Of course, I would have to milk at least 4 a day to make it practical for the tank to get enough milk in it to run the cooling system, or it will actually ice up inside the tank.   I have 4 that could be milked (now) when they freshen, and 5 more heifers that will be bred to calve..... So I could do it easily.  

But seriously, at this point, once the ankle is fixed and all, I would like to have 2-3 milking, and the milk would be strained and put into 1/2 gal jars, or even 1 gallon jars, and into a refridge that would be self service for people to get their own pet milk and a spot for the money.  I'd have eggs too as I do like my chickens and if I wasn't hurting I would go back to having more layers.  

Then I could even start doing a couple of beefs at the USDA place and have beef for sale.  Good way to utilize older cows as hamburger at a better return than the stockyards, and some younger beef just for the steaks and such.  I don't want to have to deal with alot of people, so it would have to be self serve.  The meat might be something that I would have to monitor.  But nowadays, game cameras and such make that very doable.  
I would consider doing a farmers market for a season, and see if I could get enough of a following for them to come to the farm so I didn't have to go to a farmers market.  It is alot of work to carry all that stuff and set up and all.  And then I could have some produce from my garden.  I used to sell produce at the grist mill I used to work at and it was just for "surplus" but it went very well.  That's all I want, just to market the surplus so that it gives me a little income without becoming an overwhelming "JOB".
Or else, I would get an enclosed trailer, set up with cooler, freezer, shelving and display bins for produce etc.... sell by the piece so that I don't have to deal with weights and measures ( the state BS) and such so everything could be loaded into it the night before and do one day a week.  But that is alot of commitment... In fact, I know of a store now that would buy my surplus so I might just get into a bigger garden again.  We had talked about it a couple of times. 

I am looking for a portable dishwasher now, so that I can use if for my glass jars and such.  Not going to put anything here that I cannot take with me.


----------



## farmerjan

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Just getting caught up...  Here is a link to a dairy in our little village that sells raw milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Smet Dairy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.desmetdairy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great place.  You walk in to their little sales area where the cooler is, pick out what you want and then go to the little self pay area where there are instructions on how to pay via a card or there is a slot for cash.  No sales people.  All on the honor system.


Love the website..... Wish we could do something like that here. Like @Mini Horses  says, Va is a B$#@H about not allowing raw milk sales except for pet consumption. A little regulation to insure the quality of their milk, is not a bad thing... and shows less informed people that you do take the quality of the product seriously.  I am all for simple bacteria and somatic cell count tests to be done on any farm that is going to market to the public.  It's smart to cover your butt.  Plus if it has the butterfat and protein tested for, then people who wanted to make cheese and such, will know that they are starting with.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I am looking for a portable dishwasher now, so that I can use if for my glass jars and such. Not going to put anything here that I cannot take with me.


I don't know if it is true for all of them but at least some portable ones can be converted to cabinet mounts. You might want to ensure that feature on any you short list.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> I don't know if it is true for all of them but at least some portable ones can be converted to cabinet mounts. You might want to ensure that feature on any you short list.


Thanks, I will consider that.  Been looking in craigslist in case someone got a new one for in cabinet for Christmas....


----------



## thistlebloom

If you have Habitat for Humanity Restore in your area that would be a good place to check also. My sis in MO found an all stainless steel interior one at her loacal restore for real cheap. It was barely used. She's in the KC, MO area though and her Restores get much nicer stuff than our local one does. Whenever I have checked ours out it just seems like a lot of garage sale rejects. So I guess a lot depends on the area.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> That's all I want, just to market the surplus so that it gives me a little income without becoming an overwhelming "JOB".



We have the same goal.   LOL.   

I do have a customer who buys for her "pet".  Don't tell me that pet is on the other end of your phone call!!   I'm on board with the deposits, control times to pick-up, etc.   I'd do a "herd share" agreement & all that.  While that type of "ownership" is an area the regulators generally "skirt" if no complaints, you still want it in writing.  Hey, I drink this milk. I want clean, well handled.

When I was a kid there used to be ice cream trucks in the neighborhoods all summer AND a veggie truck!!  Yep, came thru with a small trailer on a pick-up and had fresh produce.  Of course, back then, we didn't have the situations we do now.   

I've looked into a few farmer markets but, one is too slack to use....little traffic....and one is so big they demand more than I want to commit to.    There is a small but active shopping center about 20 miles out that is in an area with a LOT of housing, extra parking and at a corner with a traffic light.    It is privately owned and I have spoken with owner in past about setting up there on set days.  BUT you can only do if you have the goods to offer.   Last year garden was rained out before planted.   He's open to the set-up, however, so it's a possible.   Before this happens I will still need to check into cottage laws, on/off farm sales & regs, licenses, sales taxes, etc., for my location.  

Another option here is a weekly sale all summer, Thurs nights, run by the Ag Dept.   An auction for any individual or farm to buy/sell produce, plants, processed grown items...pickles, breads, etc.   While 98% is raw fruit/vegs, you get some good deals.    Anything from a 5# box of tomatoes or cukes, to bushels of...….   Fun.  I've bought there and see a number of individuals who buy for THEIR own stand at some large, established farmer's markets 50 miles out in Va Beach.  They buy truck loads of stuff to sell .  So, no commitment to seller in the sense of "every" week.  If you have 3 bushel of green beans -- good.   10 melons  -- good.   50 dozen corn --good.   Sell one week, nothing the next.  All OK.   Some locals have a couple acres in growth, others are farms with 100 acres.    It's pretty cool.


----------



## farmerjan

I keep thinking that it is too bad we aren't closer @Mini Horses .  We could combine some things and make better use of our time and efforts. 
One of my dairy farmers is branching out into the buying produce wholesale and selling at a farmers market.  They started with butchering a cow that was not productive on the dairy.  Had some people that wanted some meat,,,,and it has absolutely gone nuts since then.  A dairy cow that is in good flesh, will be more tender than a beef cow of the same condition due to eating the silage and all.  He has been selling the equivalent of one cow a month now.  Then started with a small "booth" at a farmers market, and then got into some produce when they had an opportunity to buy some really good sweet corn but had to take a couple hundred ears, then some cantalopes..... and now has actually got a store and are going into it with a real plan to have this be their future.  He is the son of the farmer actually, and family dynamics makes it a smart move for him to "find his own" niche, because there is a very good chance he will never "get the farm".  His wife is a hairdresser, and they are really doing a great job so far.  She is very into "healthy" food, so they are trying to carry stuff that is more natural and healthy, but not being fanatical about it.  I hope that they do well with it.  Have found a retired person who wants to work some, and will have limited hours so thinking that will work out good.  Since they already have a following for the beef, from nearly a year of selling in a smaller way, I sure hope that it will carry over for them.

Being able to sell at a "wholesale" type produce market might not get you all you could get for something, but when there is a big "glut" of something out of your garden, it is a good way to get it gone while in the prime of its' usefulness.  And if you are looking for stuff, and don't have the space to grow it or your own crop failed, it gives a buyer a chance to add to what he might already have to be able to offer more variety in his own booth.  
I used to consign produce to the food co-op and couldn't keep them supplied with enough green beans.  I was already selling eggs there, and was able to turn my surplus garden stuff into money without having to sit at a farmers market for hours.  It was a win-win for me.  I took in a few things, and most all sold.  I also made sure that I had labels for what I took in, namely the variety of green bean.  People were funny about only wanting to eat certain varieties of things. But it did help sell some of them too as people would talk about how their grandmother grew this variety or that they liked this new improved variety over the old one they used to grow....

Supposed to be sunny today and tomorrow with some possible rain/snow mix on Tuesday.  Temps still staying in the 30-50 range for days and nights so not too bad.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I keep thinking that it is too bad we aren't closer @Mini Horses . We could combine some things and make better use of our time and efforts




I agree.   Two old gals kickin' butt!      We'd have fun!

Wanted to add -- the weekly Ag sale is an auction.....yep buy by bid.   It's well run.


----------



## Bruce

As far as raw milk goes, is it possible and reasonable for a person to test for things that shouldn't be in the milk right at the farm or does it have to get sent somewhere? Seems like if you can do it yourself you are assured that every bottle that goes out is safe rather than assuming that if it was OK last month it is OK this month and only needs to be tested a few times a year.


----------



## farmerjan

None of the tests that I am aware of can be performed at home.  But things like scc and bacteria can be done at the state lab or can be sent to a company like I work for.  You could send it in more often than the once a month.  I would think that a person could get with FTCLDF and as they are up on all the laws for every state concerning raw milk sales, they might have an insight on other things like testing.  You might also be able to pay a milk company to do it as they do it for every tank load of milk that goes in to be unloaded for processing.  But not in a state like Va since they do  not like or allow raw milk sales.  It is something that I would have to look into if I were to get into it more.  Vermont allows raw milk sales and that would be one state that I would talk to about what is required and what testing would be available.


----------



## Bruce

Just curious since I don't have anything to milk. Yep here you can sell raw milk but only directly from the farm or a store owned by the farm.  I imagine in that case you can be assured the milk has been tested. Not those specific bottles of course but they likely just pull that off of the stuff going into the tanker and as you said, that gets tested by the milk company. The farm would know ASAP if something was awry with the load.


----------



## farmerjan

Started out about 37 this morning, beautiful sunny day.  Got up to the low 60's but a bit of a breeze so still not too bad.  Boy it really cooled off after dark.  We are supposed to be getting some "wintry mix"   starting tomorrow morning.  @Mike CHS will be getting something first, don't know if they are saying his will be rain or what.  Going to be a fast moving storm.... snow, maybe some sleet/ice whatever..... Starting about dawn, gone by mid-late afternoon.  I have to go back to the farm I tested this evening, it is a 2x (2 time)  herd.  But they are only about 10 miles from me.  So if I get there by 5:30 for milking, might be there by the time it starts.  Coming home about 10 or so.  Then I can stay in the house the rest of the afternoon.  I went up to my son's and made sure the chickens had plenty of feed and water.  Unless it gets real cold, they won't freeze up too much.  Filled my chickens feed today and they still had half a waterer full.

 Took 2 new protein/molasses tubs to the pasture where the first calf heifers are as they aren't doing as good as I like on the hay.  This will help supplement them. It is cheaper to feed feed than to use the tubs, but there is the convenience.  I have a hard time putting out feed in the troughs because they want to push me around and cannot take the pain in the ankle, or the chance of them shoving me over in their haste to get in to eat.  The calves aren't so bad in the barn lot coming in the creep gates.  Started feeding them some grain so they will start coming in.  I am going to start taking extra buckets of feed up and get the 2 cans full up there so my son will have feed there if he takes hay and does not take feed with him.   Want to get at least the 4 smaller yearling heifers out in the next couple of days,  so we can get the bull in there to get the rest bred back.  Might take out a few more.  Got to decide who I want to get bred for fall calves next year.  There are several jersey crosses in there... 4 that are jersey/hol and maybe 4 that are jersey/angus or jersey/simmental.  They will get bred to an easy calving angus bull that throws small calves.  Then I may be in a better place to breed some A.I. next year.... a couple back to jersey or guernsey.  But if we put the bull in now, they will have calves in Oct and I can get some extra calves grafted on the dairy heifers so they can raise at least 2.  Then if the ankle goes good this year, and I get the knee(s) done next winter, they will be well situated with calves, before I do anything.   Son was putting hay in there again today.  There are about 30 head in there now, about 15 with calves to get bred back and about 15 without calves.  A couple are my nurse cows that I did not want spring calves coming because of not being able to get around to graft calves on them with the ankle.... 
WOW, I will have a "barn full" to be grafting calves on in the fall......

Time to get some sleep to be back in the barn at 5:30 tomorrow morning....


----------



## Mike CHS

We have some light rain forecast but the cold stuff should be closer to Nashville.  It is usually 4-5 degrees warmer where we are although it is only 60 miles.

I want to ask your advice about a loading area that I plan on building for the cows but I need to get some pictures first to make it simpler to explain what I have in mind from where I want to build it.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mike CHS , I'll be glad to help any way I can, on the loading spot for the cattle.  But to make it simple right off the top of my head.  Your steers are getting fed some grain right?  All we do is set up portable panels, or old gates or anything, get them to come in for grain and don't shut them in for a couple of days.  Then one day just shut it.  I am assuming that you will be loading them on a cattle/stock/horse trailer..... back the trailer up to a corner, put a corner of the panel against the trailer and SECURE IT.  We just tie them to the trailer with a couple of baling strings.   Open the trailer, pull another panel up to the other side of the trailer and tie.  Then use the gate/panel that was across the back of the trailer as a crowd gate inside the pen.....like it is hinged on one side.    I know that this is not explaining it very well.  But for just the 2 steers, an 8x8 pen is plenty big to get them into  with a little feed/bribe.  Then you can crowd them into the trailer with one panel/gate.  One thing about cattle.  If you make them go straight into something they will often balk at it.  They do better if they have to walk around a partial barrier and go towards a hole from a bit of an angle for some reason.  Plus using the gate or panel as a "crowd gate, you can keep them from turning around and going back in the other direction.  Once they start, do not give them time to think it over..... just keep the momentum going and keep them moving.   Looking forward to seeing what you have in mind....


----------



## Mike CHS

Thank you.  That's pretty close to how we handle the sheep when they are in one of the big paddocks away from our handling area.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Refresh my senile memory again, please -- when is your angle surgery?


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, all.  It's Thursday morning, a cold 22 to start but the sun is out.  Been a crazy week.  Had a sunny nice day on Monday.  Set up in the morning to test a farm that evening and went to town and got a couple of protein tubs for the first calf heifers.  The weather was calling for some snow to come in on Tuesday, so wanted to get a few things "together" while the weather was nice.  Fed at my son's, the chickens all got extra feed and water.  Hit nearly 60 and was comfortable.  Tested that eve and had to go back Tuesday morning (2x herd).  Tuesday morning,  clear roads, cold 28 and cloudy.  Started snowing about 8 a.m. and the ground was covered in half an hour.  Had 2 inches by 9:30 when I went to the house to do the computer work.  It was putting it down.  Of course their internet wasn't working right with the snow so couldn't finish the computer work.  Went back to the barn to get the meters to take home and literally drove in 2nd gear.  Of course the state  hadn't gotten to the back roads since it was snowing so fast and hard the main roads and interstate gets the priority.  I have about 3 1/2 to 4 miles of all downhill to my house from this farm.  I mean really downhill  with curves.  I did it in 1st gear and only slid a little twice but I was so glad to just get there in one piece.  I got halfway backed up to the house in the "driveway" and the truck slid so I just stopped and let it stay there or it would have gotten really stuck in the grass.  
Spent the rest of the day in the house!!!!!!  The meeting of our local cattle assoc was cancelled.  Schools were cancelled in anticipation of the snow which was kinda funny when it was perfectly clear at the normal school bus pickup times, but a good thing afterall because it would have been a nightmare going home.  Schools were closed again on Wed as they got the back roads cleared off, and were 2 hrs delayed today.  The kids had just gone back to school on Monday after 2 weeks off for the holidays.... So one day in and 2 days out.   Got the samples packed but they didn't go out because UPS won't come down here in this weather and I don't blame them. They went out Wed.

We got about 5 inches total.  It stopped by about 3-3:30 and there was some sun showing by evening.  Wednesday was some snow showers early, then clearing.  I went to the farm as they had gotten internet back, that morning,  and did the stuff then left from there to go to Winchester (2hrs north) to test the big jersey farm. We did the afternoon milking for a change. Had to be there a little bit early because of getting the computer info in, and milking started at 1:30.  Normally I would go up the night before and do their 2 a.m. milking but they needed to get done as the wife was going in for a hernia surgery on Thursday (today).  The roads were good once I got on the interstate but there were lots of places you could see where people had slid into the guardrails, and the medians with ruts and stuff.   It was a long day, left here at 9:30 a.m. and got home last night at about 9:30 p.m.. 

It was down to 22 again this morning, but the sun is out and is up to 38.  Supposed to be up to the upper 40's or better.  The snow is half gone already and will pretty much melt today.  But if not, the coming rain will take care of it.  Forecast is calling for rain, warming trend, temps up to the 50's and 60's for the next couple of days.  Totally crazy.  And it will make it a MUDDY MESS.  

Going to get the samples packed from yesterday.  Then go up to my son's after it warms up a bit more and do the chickens.  Hopefully he will be able to start doing them pretty soon.  He will have to carry a couple of buckets with feed and water and is not up to that yet, just some walking although he is not supposed to be doing much for another week.  

Going to a neighbors for dinner this evening.  We help them with working their calves in the spring, and gathering and hauling the calves to town in the fall to sell.  We also make their hay for them.  

@Senile_Texas_Aggie , the surgery is set for Feb 6th.  Pre-op appt is the week before, Jan 31st.  It will give me a chance to go down, do the pre-op stuff, and make sure I know exactly where I am going the following week.  Also get all the arrangements made for the rehab after and all that stuff.  Probably will go down the night before (4-5 hrs south of here)  and I am hoping it will be an early morning deal.  Our local hospital is a Duke affiliate, so don't know if the rehab will be down there or done here. If here, don't know about the transportation back up here.  I will be in hosp for at least 24 hours I'm told.  So all this to figure out yet.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> Hey, all.  It's Thursday morning, a cold 22 to start but the sun is out.  Been a crazy week.  Had a sunny nice day on Monday.  Set up in the morning to test a farm that evening and went to town and got a couple of protein tubs for the first calf heifers.  The weather was calling for some snow to come in on Tuesday, so wanted to get a few things "together" while the weather was nice.  Fed at my son's, the chickens all got extra feed and water.  Hit nearly 60 and was comfortable.  Tested that eve and had to go back Tuesday morning (2x herd).  Tuesday morning,  clear roads, cold 28 and cloudy.  Started snowing about 8 a.m. and the ground was covered in half an hour.  Had 2 inches by 9:30 when I went to the house to do the computer work.  It was putting it down.  Of course their internet wasn't working right with the snow so couldn't finish the computer work.  Went back to the barn to get the meters to take home and literally drove in 2nd gear.  Of course the state  hadn't gotten to the back roads since it was snowing so fast and hard the main roads and interstate gets the priority.  I have about 3 1/2 to 4 miles of all downhill to my house from this farm.  I mean really downhill  with curves.  I did it in 1st gear and only slid a little twice but I was so glad to just get there in one piece.  I got halfway backed up to the house in the "driveway" and the truck slid so I just stopped and let it stay there or it would have gotten really stuck in the grass.
> Spent the rest of the day in the house!!!!!!  The meeting of our local cattle assoc was cancelled.  Schools were cancelled in anticipation of the snow which was kinda funny when it was perfectly clear at the normal school bus pickup times, but a good thing afterall because it would have been a nightmare going home.  Schools were closed again on Wed as they got the back roads cleared off, and were 2 hrs delayed today.  The kids had just gone back to school on Monday after 2 weeks off for the holidays.... So one day in and 2 days out.   Got the samples packed but they didn't go out because UPS won't come down here in this weather and I don't blame them. They went out Wed.
> 
> We got about 5 inches total.  It stopped by about 3-3:30 and there was some sun showing by evening.  Wednesday was some snow showers early, then clearing.  I went to the farm as they had gotten internet back, that morning,  and did the stuff then left from there to go to Winchester (2hrs north) to test the big jersey farm. We did the afternoon milking for a change. Had to be there a little bit early because of getting the computer info in, and milking started at 1:30.  Normally I would go up the night before and do their 2 a.m. milking but they needed to get done as the wife was going in for a hernia surgery on Thursday (today).  The roads were good once I got on the interstate but there were lots of places you could see where people had slid into the guardrails, and the medians with ruts and stuff.   It was a long day, left here at 9:30 a.m. and got home last night at about 9:30 p.m..
> 
> It was down to 22 again this morning, but the sun is out and is up to 38.  Supposed to be up to the upper 40's or better.  The snow is half gone already and will pretty much melt today.  But if not, the coming rain will take care of it.  Forecast is calling for rain, warming trend, temps up to the 50's and 60's for the next couple of days.  Totally crazy.  And it will make it a MUDDY MESS.
> 
> Going to get the samples packed from yesterday.  Then go up to my son's after it warms up a bit more and do the chickens.  Hopefully he will be able to start doing them pretty soon.  He will have to carry a couple of buckets with feed and water and is not up to that yet, just some walking although he is not supposed to be doing much for another week.
> 
> Going to a neighbors for dinner this evening.  We help them with working their calves in the spring, and gathering and hauling the calves to town in the fall to sell.  We also make their hay for them.
> 
> @Senile_Texas_Aggie , the surgery is set for Feb 6th.  Pre-op appt is the week before, Jan 31st.  It will give me a chance to go down, do the pre-op stuff, and make sure I know exactly where I am going the following week.  Also get all the arrangements made for the rehab after and all that stuff.  Probably will go down the night before (4-5 hrs south of here)  and I am hoping it will be an early morning deal.  Our local hospital is a Duke affiliate, so don't know if the rehab will be down there or done here. If here, don't know about the transportation back up here.  I will be in hosp for at least 24 hours I'm told.  So all this to figure out yet.


Wow...you have a lot on your plate!  2am milking daily?  How long are you there?  How many cows?  Next, I hope your wife’s surgery goes very well today... I will keep her, and you all, in my thoughts. . Lastly..the ankle surgery.  Im not sure if you know this but I had two done.  In 2018 I torn a tendon....perineal on the outs of right ankle.  BUT.... I had 7 mths of 2 1/2 hrs PT twice a week..plus I worked crazy at home...I’m better than ever now!  I pray you will have the same, or even better results!  Here’s the key...I tend to overdo it..not sure if you guys picked up on that yet...but...try not to go too hard, because injuries set you back.  I got thrown out..  twice...temporary breaks...just work hard and listen to your body.  I’ll be pulling for you!!  I’ll be watching your thread like crazy for updates on how many marbles they make you pick up with your toes.


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Wow...you have a lot on your plate!  2am milking daily?  How long are you there?  How many cows?  Next, I hope your wife’s surgery goes very well today... I will keep her, and you all, in my thoughts.



Psssssttttt…….. Farmerjan doesn't have a wife. She meant the wife of the owner of the dairy she was testing at...…..LOL


----------



## Baymule

Surgery Feb 6!! And you are driving yourself to the hospital I suppose? Yeah, you need to find out where rehab will be. You don't need to leave your truck at the hospital all that time. Can someone take you to the hospital? If your rehab is down there, the hospital can arrange for transportation to the rehab facility. If rehab is at home, could someone pick you up and take you to rehab?


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Baymule .  I thought at first maybe I wasn't typing correctly, and that maybe I was under the influence of the super strong Ibuprofen I was taking, and not making any sense.  

@Duckfarmerpa1 :  they are milking 200 registered jerseys.  Normally takes about 4 hours in a double 5 side opening, parlor;  but the daughter couldn't get off her job to come help,  and so we did the afternoon and the guy who helps milking just isn't as fast.  Took from 1:30 to 6:30 to milk that afternoon.  When we test the morning milking I go up and stay overnight with the farmer and his wife, then they start milking at 2 a.m. and we usually get done between 6-6:30 a.m..  Then I would do the computer work, and then go to another small farm about 20 min away and test them.  They started @ 7:30 a.m..  20 +/- cows in a 10 stall stanchion barn, so 2 groups of cows....10 in to milk, 2 at a time, then 10 out and the next 10 in.  Not efficient for farms with any number of cows, but that is how it was done for years and years before "parlors" were built.  But that small farm sold out the first of Nov.... so only the bigger farm to do up there.  

Heard on the radio just the other day, that Va has lost 18% of its' dairy farms in the last 2 years.  Something like 56 in 2018 and 48 in 2019.... so say 100 dairies in the last 2 years.  That means that if there were 500 dairies still in Va, then over 100 have closed down in 2 years to under 400 now.  And it is like that in nearly all the "dairy states".  The big get bigger to try to spread the costs out over an increasing number and the small farms go out. 

The ankle replacement has been in the "working on it" stage for nearly 5 years... trying to find a dr that I felt comfortable with and that was not pushing the "just fuse it" mentality.  Finally found one through a recommendation and am very comfortable with them.  Mine will be a 2 part deal though, besides the main replacement ,I also am having another smaller "joint" fused because there is no "replacing it" and I have so much arthritis in it that have less than 15% use of it and alot of pain.  Could do the replacement only, but then this might bother me in 6 months, or 5 years.... and I would have to be laid up again.  So going to do both at once and be done.  It will be several months, he said about 3-4 total.... due to the fusion having to totally heal before I do any weight bearing.  Can't take the pain anymore, so I am thinking that this is a step in the right direction.  If all goes well, then the knee will be next year.  Tired of not being able to walk like a real person without the pain and being so unsteady on my ankle.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bearing the pain reaches the point that you can't do it anymore so I hope you do what makes your future  better.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , I will not be driving down myself, have to have someone go with me.  I have to find out about the rehab in the next few days, and now that I have a PCP, will see if she can get some of this pushed through for me also.  I don't plan on coming straight home..... want to have someone else helping me get the pain situation under control, and to make sure of what exercises/rehab I will be doing since anything will be non-weight bearing.  Plus the followup appt is set for 2/20/20 for stitches removed and all..... so really would be better if I am there and then come home.  Just printed off a bunch of stuff..... it is all done on the internet now  so I am going to talk to the PCP and ask her about what she can do to get it co-ordinated.  I really don't want to come right home, and there really isn't anyone to "take care of me"  and dammit, I've earned the right to have some of this, paid in forever to medicare, come back to me.  They want to give it to all the illegals,  well, I've paid in my fair share..... so I want to get a little back.  It also will take some of the stress off everyone.....and I should be up and getting around some.... I'm still going to be pretty limited with the no weight bearing and with having to keep it more elevated to control the swelling and such.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> Bearing the pain reaches the point that you can't do it anymore so I hope you do what makes your future  better.


Yeah, @Mike CHS , I've reached the point of the pain is getting to be too much and I am tired of hurting all the time. I want to be able to walk again, like a normal person.


----------



## Baymule

You are normal?    I got side tracked, I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## Baymule

Hah! now I remember......after I backed up a page...…..  

On the rehab, I hope wherever you go has good food. If not, order in pizza, pizza places usually deliver.

 You know how to start a wheelchair stampede?  Walk through a nursing home with a bucket of fried chicken.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> Thanks @Baymule .  I thought at first maybe I wasn't typing correctly, and that maybe I was under the influence of the super strong Ibuprofen I was taking, and not making any sense.
> 
> @Duckfarmerpa1 :  they are milking 200 registered jerseys.  Normally takes about 4 hours in a double 5 side opening, parlor;  but the daughter couldn't get off her job to come help,  and so we did the afternoon and the guy who helps milking just isn't as fast.  Took from 1:30 to 6:30 to milk that afternoon.  When we test the morning milking I go up and stay overnight with the farmer and his wife, then they start milking at 2 a.m. and we usually get done between 6-6:30 a.m..  Then I would do the computer work, and then go to another small farm about 20 min away and test them.  They started @ 7:30 a.m..  20 +/- cows in a 10 stall stanchion barn, so 2 groups of cows....10 in to milk, 2 at a time, then 10 out and the next 10 in.  Not efficient for farms with any number of cows, but that is how it was done for years and years before "parlors" were built.  But that small farm sold out the first of Nov.... so only the bigger farm to do up there.
> 
> Heard on the radio just the other day, that Va has lost 18% of its' dairy farms in the last 2 years.  Something like 56 in 2018 and 48 in 2019.... so say 100 dairies in the last 2 years.  That means that if there were 500 dairies still in Va, then over 100 have closed down in 2 years to under 400 now.  And it is like that in nearly all the "dairy states".  The big get bigger to try to spread the costs out over an increasing number and the small farms go out.
> 
> The ankle replacement has been in the "working on it" stage for nearly 5 years... trying to find a dr that I felt comfortable with and that was not pushing the "just fuse it" mentality.  Finally found one through a recommendation and am very comfortable with them.  Mine will be a 2 part deal though, besides the main replacement ,I also am having another smaller "joint" fused because there is no "replacing it" and I have so much arthritis in it that have less than 15% use of it and alot of pain.  Could do the replacement only, but then this might bother me in 6 months, or 5 years.... and I would have to be laid up again.  So going to do both at once and be done.  It will be several months, he said about 3-4 total.... due to the fusion having to totally heal before I do any weight bearing.  Can't take the pain anymore, so I am thinking that this is a step in the right direction.  If all goes well, then the knee will be next year.  Tired of not being able to walk like a real person without the pain and being so unsteady on my ankle.


Wow, with the milking..so, obviously you sleep during the day...do you have your own cows?  The smal farm..do they have machines for the milking?  I think it’s all fascinating.  I didn’t grow up around farming.  I wish I did.  I love the work..it gives me such a feeling of accomplishment...can’t even image a 9-5 job....the animals and the unconditional love. . That’s horrible about the small farms going under.  It’s just like small businesses due to Walmart, etc.  But, those poor people probably struggle to get a regular job after farming for their whole life...darn shame.

Didnt realize your ankle was that bad!  I’m sorry to hear that.But I’m glad youre finally able to get a repla instead of the whole thing fused...and I would totally do the same thing by getting both surgeries at the same time frame....youll. Have to keep us all posted on here, because I really want to hear how it all goes for you!!  Good luck at the pre op testing!!


----------



## Baymule

Naw, she don't sleep during the day, she's a farmer! Always something going on. She might get spoiled by all this time off in rehab (if the food is any good, she might join the stampede) and decide to semi-retire.


----------



## farmerjan

With the way the dairy industry is going,  I am to the semi-retired position pretty much now.  Working only 10 days a month or so.  Had a farmer here close,  call me, wanting to know if I knew if there was anyone buying cows.  He just turned 61 his brother is 63 or 64.... he said he never believed that he would get to retirement stage and that his cows would be worth "nothing".  Which is basically what they are worth as cull cow price is really nothing.  A good dairy cow used to be worth 1500-2000 and now if you can get 1000-1100 that is a windfall.  Sad with all the years of breeding and genetics behind it.  So many really thought that when retirement time came that their cows would be their "retirement money"   and they are worth about half of what they were, if you can find a buyer for them as dairy replacements.  They are worth about $.50 lb so about 5-700 as cull cows.  Pretty sad.  
I expect this farmer is looking at ways to sell out.  And he told me that the crazies in Richmond Va ( no offense to anyone but the new democratic bunch that just took office)  are now designating our county as a "solar farm" county, and he has gotten some info that one of their best crop fields is designated as prime for a solar array.... and there are rumblings that EMINENT DOMAIN  may be able to come in and take it if the farmers do not want to sell their land.  Kind of like the new GUN REGULATIONS  that we are dealing with and how they are going to come in and confiscate your guns that fall under their new regulations and specifications of "automatic weapons or assault weapons".. I'm sure some of you have seen the whole uproar and the almost unanimous  support by nearly everyone around, for us to become "sanctuary 2nd amendment counties and towns.  It is a real mess.  This bunch in  Richmond are going absolutely nuts.  There are going to be some really bad times ahead.  Moving to Tenn seems like a good idea as they are much more sensible.


----------



## rachels.haven

...TN has a high of 65 today right outside of Nashville, if you need any extra incentives...thunder storms though. I think severe thunder storms are the state animal.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Vet


Baymule said:


> Naw, she don't sleep during the day, she's a farmer! Always something going on. She might get spoiled by all this time off in rehab (if the food is any good, she might join the stampede) and decide to semi-retire.


very true..you can’t sleep when the animals are busy,...my sister always texts me and says ...you’re working now??  Like she can’t believe that I still have to go out with the animals in the evening...lol...but.. I never did this stuff before..and she has noooo clue.  But it’s a blast—- BEST thing ever!!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> and there are rumblings that EMINENT DOMAIN may be able to come in and take it if the farmers do not want to sell their land.


I can't say Eminent Domain won't happen but that seems somewhat unlikely. What is more likely is big solar businesses will come in and buy the land at a price the farmer would have a hard time refusing. Those dairies selling out? How often is the land sold to housing developers? 

In any case, however much I am pro solar, it would be very sad to convert productive hay land to solar fields. There are a bazillion (that might be an exaggeration) square miles of rooftops in this country that could be covered with solar panels and have no negative impact on the land or use thereof.



farmerjan said:


> Kind of like the new GUN REGULATIONS that we are dealing with and how they are going to come in and confiscate your guns that fall under their new regulations and specifications of "automatic weapons or assault weapons"..


Is the legislature actually talking about doing this or is it the standard Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt (FUD) rumors that happen any time the Democratic party is in the majority (and sales of guns go way up at the same time)? Automatic weapons have been illegal in the USA for many decades. 

I did some Googling and I don't find any info related to VA 2020 gun legislation that suggests there is even an inkling of a plan to confiscate anyone's legally possessed guns. As far as I know, no one in the USA has ever gotten even close to thinking they could force people to give up their guns. What IS true is that VA has now banned guns in the statehouse. Lots of states do the same and it is a far cry from confiscation.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce....you would think that this being the "sunshine state " , Florida residents would be able to get solar systems for free to help support the state's  energy ....costs.... etc....
what a waste of natural resources ......


----------



## Bruce

That is the catch-22. States want to cut down on fossil fuel use but even though solar is cheaper now than it was 10 years ago, it still costs. Where are they going to get the money to pay to put panels on everyone's roofs?(*) 

Federal tax credits dropped to 20% (from 30%) this year but to make any use of that you have to have enough taxable income to owe that much in taxes (though it can be carried forward). That leaves out the lower income, maybe even a lot of middle income, (no idea the definition of those terms) people ... and renters? What landlord is going to pay for solar since they won't benefit personally given most often the renter pays the electric bill. 

* Well, not Fred's roof, unless he cuts down a LOT of those really tall trees! Panels in shade don't produce electricity.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

You folks may find this video interesting:


----------



## Bruce

The eminent domain claim from the solar company rep sounds like pure bullying to try and get someone to cave and sell/lease their land through fear that it would be taken anyway and at a much reduced price even though they have NO legal ability to take the land. I have to ASSUME that the company already has lease agreements on all the land he drove by.  If it does go in at least it is better environmentally than the land being paved with houses. You will never get that land back.


----------



## farmerjan

The farm here sits right next to a substation.  It could be a big problem in the future.  There is a historic designation at the farm so don't know how that will be impacted or if it can be used to stop it.   There are too many horror stories about eminent domain to just pass this off.  As he said in the video that @Senile_Texas_Aggie posted, the company building it is from a different state, but the local power company is there in that state. 
 No it might not be better for the environment than houses.  The land beneath these massive sites winds up basically useless.  There is not enough sunlight getting through the spaces for any appreciative amount of grass growth.  It is more of a weed collection area.  There is run off from the rain off the panels that will cause more "streams " to form rather than falling on the whole area, and then you have runoff, and the ground below the actual panels does not get "watered" .  "Getting the land back" so to speak would be a real problem, and to make it productive again might not be financially feasible.  
I agree that the solar panels should be on the roofs of the buildings.  It is already a surface that has the rain run off figured into.  Putting these huge panels on the ground , then having to transfer this power over any distance through transmission lines seems really foolish.  These panels belong on the roof tops of all these factories, schools, buildings, etc and the power transmitted directly to the structure using it with the surplus going into the power grid.  You would not be taking away from the productive land that is "beneath" the panels. 
One of the farms that we rent,   he put in a set of panels to be able to run his house and endless pool and the guest house/office/garage complex because we frequently get power outages here in the wintertime and all.  He has money to spend.....  There are a couple rows of the panels, in a fenced off area, and they have a maintanence  company that does his lawns and all and they have to go in and weed eat the stuff around them but the ground underneath is basically covered in a gravel base because they couldn't get the grass to grow.   I cannot imagine ACRES of this sort of thing.


----------



## Bruce

Not only acres but in the video STA posted 800 to 1,000 acres! 

If money was no issue, or if the power companies paid to put panels on every single family home, duplex, condo complex I believe that a great deal of the power we use could be generated "at home" with no need for the big transmission lines. Every home would also need battery storage "in house" for night and less sunny periods. Of course this wouldn't work in overpopulated big cities with tall buildings.


----------



## farmerjan

About the gun situation and the 2nd amendment sanctuary status..... there are proposed laws, which the gov of Va has come right out and said publicly he is supporting and wants to see passed that will make it a felony to own certain types of guns.  The list of what they have to make the gun considered an "assault"  gun, which will make it a felony to own,,, makes 2 of my sons guns illegal and he would then be considered a felon for owning them.  The list is so "WAY OUT"  like to have an attachment on the gun barrel for adding certain things like a sling of sorts, would make nearly all guns that the re-enactors use illegal.... anything over a 10 round magazine, whether it is  an in gun tube load or an external "clip" ,  certain types of sights, certain types of grips, like a pistol grip on a rifle, changeable barrels, which my small 22/410 has changeable barrels,  ........ it goes on and on.  Then there is the law that they are trying to pass that will allow someone to make a complaint that someone is a danger to you or to them self, and the police will be able to come in and forcibly enter your house and remove you and search and seize ANY and ALL weapons..... no due process, no right to first protest it in court..... and then the police dept is not responsible for the weapons seized and you have to go through a lengthy court process to try to get them back...
So, if you say I am a bad actor, and you think I am a danger, and file this complaint.... with no previous proof or just cause,  just say we had a shouting match over something and you just don't like my attitude,  they can storm into my house, UNANNOUNCED at any hour, and seize my guns.  Then I have to get a lawyer to go to court to prove I am not the bad guy, and to get my guns back.   What happens if I, as a responsible person wanting to protect me and mine, should take up my pistol and try to protect myself from these intruders in the middle of the night, and shoot a cop.  Or if I brandish a firearm at someone that broke into my house and they shoot and kill me?

It has happened already.  Not one gun owner that I know wants some mentally unstable person to have a gun or go off on a shooting spree or rampage.  But to allow them to come take guns just on anothers simple say so and then sully that persons reputation, and cause unbelieveable  amount of problems for that person, just because someone else has it in for that person, is totally off the wall. 
And don't say that can't happen.  If we keep giving up rights and let the "government" make these kind of decisions, we will soon have no rights. 

VCDL is a very active and responsible gun rights group here in the commonwealth.  Which Va is actually a commonwealth, not a state;  like Mass is also a commonwealth.  I honestly don't know the fine differences between the 2.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Way too much government  control going on for me....I  am just happy to have been born and lived through the 1950's , 60''s 70' and made it till now...what a change our generation  has seen, and not too much for the better either.


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats ;  AMEN to that.  Guess it isn't as much as my grandparents saw with cars, and planes, and telephones,  and TV's , then space travel, then the internet..... but an awful lot in the last 50 years.


----------



## farmerjan

It has been a cloudy day, some sprinkles.....but WARM.  51  was the LOW and it got up to 64 today.  Felt like spring time.  Since it was only 4 days ago that we had 5 inches of snow and all.......  Wound up with about 4 tenths inch of rain, and I dumped it because we are in line to get some serious rain later and tonight.  There is a band of almost vertical rain moving NNE and it has gone through Nashville and into Knoxville  Tn now.  Looks like there are some really NASTY hard downpours in it.  By the time it gets here, we ought to not get quite as much rain, but saying anywhere from 1/2 to 2 inches.  High wind warnings for our area too.  Tomorrow is supposed to be nice though, sun for 2 days then back into rain with temps still on the warmer side of 30's to 50's .  

Going to work on getting some more done in the house in anticipation of me coming home with a knee scooter, knee crutch, crutches, walker......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> @B&B Happy goats ;  AMEN to that.  Guess it isn't as much as my grandparents saw with cars, and planes, and telephones,  and TV's , then space travel, then the internet..... but an awful lot in the last 50 years.



Same here with my grand parents....
at least some "social" issues  pertaining to race, women and some human acceptance  has improved..
.but the technology  I could live without, ..the nuclear  stuff,.... fracking and the changing of our farming heritage, is just  more than stupidity...we are shooting ourselves in the foot.   And sometime soon, people will realise why we are hurting ourselves and our future as nation...
hopefully I will be nonthing but dust by then .


----------



## Bruce

We likely will be but then we have to worry about our kids and for those that have them, grandkids. At the moment if I were contemplating having kids I think I'd have to give it very careful consideration as I'm not real optimistic about the future of the world for the next 80 years.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> We likely will be but then we have to worry about our kids and for those that have them, grandkids. At the moment if I were contemplating having kids I think I'd have to give it very careful consideration as I'm not real optimistic about the future of the world for the next 80 years.


Honestly, if I could go back in time......I wouldn't  have had any children, just to save them from what l forsee in the future.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan it doesn't sound good for your state.


----------



## farmerjan

Our state has gone to he// with all this stuff.  There are buses from all over the state chartered to go to the capitol on Monday 1-20-20.  It is going to be a huge showing.  I'm not going because there is no way my knee and ankle could deal with hours of standing and all.  Talked to a couple of guys that said they were going and two others that said they aren't going because there weren't any seats left on the bus and the traffic is going to be crazy, so not sensible to make a drive themselves.
I also am not feeling very good about the future for the next generations.  I don't think that life will get better as we were always led to believe that our lives could be better with decency and hard work.  There are too many who want to run everything, and control those that they think need to be "taken care of" because they aren't smart enough to take care of themselves.... More of a divided class system with there being only the haves and have nots than we have seen in this country.  And the have nots are "taken care of " but they also are totally controlled by those that are doing the taking care of.
One thing that is good, Virginia only allows a single term as gov so he will get voted out and there just might be enough people woken up now that the ones who didn't vote before will start voting now.

We had a total of 1 inch rain through Sunday and 4/10 inch the day before.  Temps today got up to 53 with mostly cloudy, few short peeks of sun.  Rain and such tomorrow and then some sun on Wed and Thurs, but then more weather coming in. We are going to see some more mud that is for sure.

Got to figure out what I am going to have for some supper.  Soup is sounding pretty good.  Have to see what I have. 

I have to go have the mammogram and bone density test tomorrow.  That ought to finally make the PCP happy, and then an appt with her on Thursday to go over the neurology appt that I had to go to, and this.  Also going to push for her to get with the ankle dr so that I can get into the rehab place for the first 2-3 weeks after the surgery.  I need to get this all planned out.  My son will not be back to work and he is still pretty weak on his leg.  He is not going to be able to take care of me and I want to go somewhere that they are going to take care of me for a couple of weeks and get me on the road to mending.  Hope to have this all in line in the next week.  Think that it will come better from her, and since I have a PCP now, time to let them get it all coordinated.


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> . And sometime soon, people will realise why we are hurting ourselves and our future as nation...
> hopefully I will be nonthing but dust by then .



That's why there is no meat "meat"!   No farms, no pastures, no love or fun.    I've got another 30 yrs here.  If you go before me, I'll fill you in when I get there.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> That's why there is no meat "meat"!   No farms, no pastures, no love or fun.    I've got another 30 yrs here.  If you go before me, I'll fill you in when I get there.


Thank you my friend....but no need to rush ...take your sweet time, lol


----------



## farmerjan

Chilly  cloudy little misty sprinkles today.  41 up to 53..... But WAIT.... we are maybe going to get snow/rain/freezing precip this coming Sat..... Then temps down in the 20's and 30's next week... I feel like I must be on a plane traveling from Fl or Tx to New England like a seesaw.  It was mid 70's this past Sunday....

Got the mammogram.  I can tell you that the newer machines are a dream.  None of this feeling like they are trying to get milk out of a dry spigot..... Really, no real discomfort at all.  I was very impressed.  Of course, found out that the last one they have on record for me was 2004?????   And I haven't had any,  anywhere else that I can recall..... can't believe it but I don't doubt it's possible.   The bone density was easy too.... she said I did very good and all the films were clear. So they will read them although the "dexa" as they call the bone density one, won't be ready for a week.  If there is a problem with the mammogram they will call me, if not then I will get a letter.  But at the dr. appt this Thursday coming up, she will have that result if there is a problem.  I don't anticipate anything and since I have had fibroid tumors for 30 plus years, I am certainly not going to get worried about anything like that showing up.   Now, if the ankle replacement goes smoothly.....

Did leave the info I printed off the Duke  "my chart" site, concerning my appts, surgery etc.... and asked the PCP in a note that I left at the office since it is right next door, if she can get it co-ordinated for me to go in the rehab right from the hospital since I now have a PCP and didn't when I first went down there for the consultation appt last July.  Might come better from her and she might have some pull on it.  Hope she will be able to get it set up, as here they refuse to let a post surgery patient come home here that has had like a hip, knee, shoulder or other serious surgery, if there is not someone living there to help the first few weeks.  Since she also sees my son, and knows about his breaking his hip/leg, I played that up a bit since he is not off the crutches yet, and we don't live together, and he will have all the work to do when I am laid up...... that he just isn't in a position to stay with me 24/7 for even a few days.... and that I want to go into rehab to get a good start and that my ins lady said that I am eligible.....

I have to go test a 225 cow herd tomorrow, that tests every 2 or so months.  Just want to get it out of the way, and will leave the meters for the farm that does the owner sampler test, on my way home and told him that he can test any time it suits him between then and Monday.  I don't even know if I am going to need the meters on Monday yet.  But that will save me a trip, and he can fit it in when it suits his schedule the next couple of days.  One less farm on the list to worry about.   Have one planned for the week of the 27th, one for feb 3-4 (a 2x herd), and 5 more to get in, in between  now and the end of the month.  It will work or they won't get done.

Michael is going to get some cows in at the barn with Caleb tomorrow, get the steers and a couple of heifers into the lot where they are being fed silage, get the 4 or 5 cows that have calves worked and out with the others, get the  few that need preg checks sorted out.  Then the bull needs to go out with the ones up in the back ;  he can go out with these 4 or 5 that have calves when he puts them out.  I told him I can't help because I have to go test.  He said they can do it....  OKAY.  They are also going to take the portable pen panels up to the farm where the steers are and get that pen set up.  Then talk to the guy where several of our cattle are, from when the bulls were fighting and tore down the fence between us, and see what is what.  There are at least 6-10 of our steer calves over there,and a couple of cows,  and there are at least 4 of his bull calves over on us, plus a couple of his cows and one big charl cross heifer.  Want to get our steer calves home, so they can get a week or two of silage, get weaned, so that they can get sold if we ship some in the next couple of weeks.  The ones that are over on him, some of their momma's are on us, so they are weaned, but they aren't getting much in the way of feed so they aren't benefiting being over there.  Don't want to keep his big bull calves.  They are a simmental cross, really rough looking, and bull calves to boot.  LUCKILY we have no heifer calves at this pasture except one, and she is twin to a bull, so she would not get accidentally bred by these  bull calves.  A couple of them weigh in the 600 plus lb.  range, so could conceivably breed a heifer.  Hopefully all the cows are bred to our bulls earlier. 

Since the new owners have taken over the stockyard, there have been alot of  little glitches.  They are very disorganized in the back as they bring cattle up to be sold and don't post the pens as they are coming up to be sold.  We talked to the auctioneer after the bred cow sale this evening..... been friends with him for years, and he said they are going to start having a graded sale once a month here at this yard, which will be good for our "colored" cattle, and not have to go all the way to Harrisonburg. (twice as far).  Talked about the help in the back and little things that I have heard people say about the confusion that they have.  He is really trying to help them get it going and has auctioneered for years at several different sales so knows how things work and the best way to make it go smooth.  We are going to try to support him, and them as much as we can.  Don't want to see this yard close. 
There is alot of "politics" that goes on behind the scenes at these places..... it never hurts to "help out" in little ways, and then they will remember in the future.  Grease the wheels a little.  He, and a buyer that has several accounts he buys for, both were telling us to get these 4-5 wt steers  sold as soon as possible as they are hearing that the prices will be dropping as people start to bring stuff in.  So many held calves over from last fall due to the lower prices, and once they start to ship them, and the sales get "flooded" there will be a drop in prices.  They both said that there is a guy buying now, that buys about 4-5,000 head to put out on feed, and he is paying good for good calves.  He ought to be filled up by mid-feb..... so we need to try to cash in on that. He buys at 3 different yards and started buying in Dec.. Steers only so that is okay, but that means that we have to get these steers off pasture, and the ones that are on the other guy caught up too.

Time to get stuff together for tomorrow, and then get some sleep.  Have to leave here by 10 the latest, stop at the barn to leave the clipboard and list of what cows I know are in this field and the ones I don't know,  stop at a farm on the way to drop off some info, then get to this farm by noon.  Plus I have to get everything loaded in the truck in the morning....


----------



## Baymule

That is really nice of the auctioneer to tell you to bring the steer calves in now. Helping others circles around and helps you. It is good of you to support the new owners, even in their chaos, as they get themselves sorted out. Many would be short sighted and take their business elsewhere, then wonder what happened later, when the place closed down due to not enough cattle to sell. 

I hope the rehab and surgery falls into place like you want it to. There is no reason for it not to, except for falling down on the part of the doctors who order such things.* Can you post from your phone so you can keep us updated? *


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday 1-16-20.  It was nice yesterday, sun and up to mid 60's .  Today was sunny, but the wind was blowing like the dickens.  I mean up to 40 + mph winds.  I went for my followup with the PCP about the results of the neurology dr.  Also the mammogram was fine, said she likes to see one every year or 2..... since it was 2004 since the last one, I am not in any rush for another.... the bone density was pretty good, arm/wrist fine, spine very good ;  hip and femur  not as strong.  Part of that I think is because I don't use the hip and leg as much due to the getting around pain.  Want me to go on Vit D and calcium.... which I will worry about once I do the ankle since they don't want you to be taking any medications, vitamins or anything, for at least 48 hours before surgery.  And my blood pressure was up a bit, but then I had just been listening to the new BS that our governor has decided about...she says I really need to consider going on bp medicine.  Said after I get my replacement, that we can discuss it.   NOT HAPPENING.  She is going to call them down there to push for me to go into a rehab after the surgery, she agrees that it would be better for me, that they can start the rehab even if I am totally not weight bearing, and she agrees that my son is not in a position to take care of me due to his recent accident and broken femur. So that is good.  If I can start getting around, I think the blood pressure will get better as I hope that the weight will come off a bit too.  I won't be as active as I could be due to the knees, but ought to be better than it is now.  So I will keep my own counsel on the bp medicine  and see if I can't get it down a little.  Of course, it will help if I don't go into the dr office all P.O.  hearing about the new stunt the gov pulled.

 Considering the really "off in left field"  gov.... has declared A state of "emergency "  so that no one can carry even outside the buildings at the "rally" on Monday.  Goes into effect on Friday through Tuesday.  Talk about a paranoid A$$hole...... They are looking for someone to do something stupid.  And now ANTIFA is going to be there .... this is going to be a powder keg and it will turn out to be something like what happened to that kid that was falsely accused of causing that trouble with the Indian and then when the real news came out it turns out that he was innocent and that there were both the black Islamist group and the Indian that were causing the problems.  He just got awarded a settlement, there were only a few apologies to him, and they are now suing other news organizations for the unfair reporting with no facts.  I hope they get enough to put some of these biased news organizations out of business.  God Bless that kid for keeping his mouth shut and being mature enough to not react and keeping his cool.  Anyone interested in seeing what we are dealing with,   VCDL has a website.  They are the ones that have organized this peaceful show by the voters and lawful gun owning citizens.  They wanted as many gun owners as possible to present their arguments against these proposed laws.  There are now 90 of the 95 counties in Va that have declared to be 2nd amendment sanctuaries, as well as several towns and cities.  There was a real problem in Harrisonburg with the city manager telling a gun supporter that it was "my town" and it would not be passed.  Regardless of the fact that the speaker was also a taxpayer in the city.  He started to say that I am also a taxpayer and it is my city too and she told him, no he had no say it was her town and her rules.   You've got JMU and Eastern Mennonite colleges there and their ridiculous liberal teachings now.  One of my farmers daughter left JMU due to the totally liberal left thinking and teaching there. 
@Bruce, I know you thought that I was getting a little ahead of myself with the proposed gun bills, but this is so much more than I ever thought it would be.... They are now saying more than 50,000 are expected.

But this is going to be a mess here.  It is already been touted on Rush Limbaugh, and Sean Hannity  and Glen Beck shows today over what the gov has done.  Said that this is going to be the precedent, that this is the litmus test for these crazy leftist Democrats going so totally against what the majority of the people want.


----------



## farmerjan

Wind is still blowing like a banshee, but is supposed to slow down tonight.  Temps down tomorrow about 10-15 degrees from today.  Snow/sleet/rain for Saturday.... anywhere from 1-2 inches to 6 inches according to who you listen to.  What a mess.  But I heard that there was more snow today up in the Vt, NH  areas and more coming at the top end of this stuff we are going to get.  We are looking at temps in the teens at night starting over the weekend.  Hope it will go back up in another week to more normal of 20's and 40's.


----------



## farmerjan

They did pretty good with the cows yesterday I guess.  Looks like my cow doesn't have twins, but there are 2 calves sucking her some.  One of the other cows looks like she doesn't have much milk,  he said.  So if she is feeding 2 that is fine.  It will be good for her udder since she is a hol/guernsey cross.  And the calf will grow okay and not be stunted.  As long as mine grows okay I don't mind.  I won't get too worried about whether she breeds back either, but at least the pasture that she is moved to with the other cows that have calves,  is getting silage, so she shouldn't lose too much condition.  

I haven't gotten the clipboard yet to see what is what.  But maybe tomorrow.   Working on the stuff in the house.  Got some more stuff moved around.  Have a bunch of papers that I was going to keep for the garden, but I think I am just going to take them to the recycling center so they are cleaned up.  I can just get more hay if I do manage to have a garden.  Don't know how fast the recovery is going to go. 

Got to see if I can get the smaller heifers caught in the pen,  up there at "snyders" where I have the nurse cows, and the first calf heifers.  Get them out of there in the next day or 2 so that we can put the bull in there to breed the rest.  There will be a bunch of dairy cows, and dairy crosses that will be getting bred and they will calve  in the fall.  I will need to get calves grafted on them before I think about doing anything with the knee.  Then hopefully after they calve this coming fall, and I get them situated with calves, I can get a few of them bred back to what I want and not just bred to an angus like is going to happen this year;  then get the knee replaced in the winter.    Never did catch that one cow in heat for breeding to that Wagyu, and the other one was actually pregnant, the vet missed it because she wasn't very far along, so couldn't breed her anyway.  Not going to worry about it now, just get them pregnant to calve in the fall and go from there.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> They are now saying more than 50,000 are expected.


Any reason they can't make their point while leaving their guns at home?


----------



## farmerjan

Friday, it was a chilly 27 this morning but mostly sunny and then high clouds this afternoon.  Got up to 52 in the sun but didn't feel that warm. 

My son tried texting me and then a phone call but I had no service since yesterday.  Probably due to the wind as any bad weather seems to affect the service.  Maybe we will get the tower in this year?????  It ought to help some.  I had to go up the road, on top of the hill to try to get service and took me over a half hour for it to work correctly.  I had a message on the phone saying "no service",  so that is what prompted me to try to check for messages in the first place. 

We were talking about going to the Va Farm Show, but I decided that I wouldn't be able to do the walking and really just wasn't in the mood to hurt today.  The farm testing on Wed aft really was rough on me on yesterday.  So we decided that if I could get the heifers in that we would move them and get the bull in up there once they were out.  Some are too young to breed, and a couple are coming in heat.  Plus there are 3 or 4 that I really want to sell whenever we ship heifers.  Getting them in wasn't a big deal except one, and I tricked her, to get her to go in the barn cuz she didn't think I was paying attention and there were a few in the barn that I didn't need, but she just saw some in there so went in.  Then I sorted them out and let the ones I didn't need, go out loose.  She is very skittish and high strung (nut case in the barn)  and is one on the sell list.  
So I had him look them over and we decided that there were 3 that could stay and get bred along with the 8  I had already turned out.  I will have alot of cattle of mine calving next fall.  But I have also sold 4 cows in the last couple of months for not breeding back, 2 were real old and were not even given a chance to rebreed due to their age and condition.  Got a couple more that aren't raising a very good calf, so might be selling a few more in the spring, when the calves get pulled and sold.  There are 2 cows at the barn, both my son's , that are really flighty and they will both go on the same load when we ship their calves as there is no way in the world we will be rebreeding them.  It's a chance you take when you buy and sell some like we do. 

So, moved 7 of my heifers to dougs farm,  and a steer that I had kept back that has some dairy in him.  He will go whenever we have a load going.  He won't made a graded pen since he shows the dairy, but he ought to do fair.  It's still money in the bank. I don't need the beef since  I have a jersey steer coming along too, that is about the same size,  that will be my next beef, but I kept him at the farm.  Thought after I had turned him out that maybe I should have put him up there on silage, but sometimes the jerseys actually go backwards when they get crowded with the beef feeders, so he can just stay there for the winter.  He will go out on pasture in the spring somewhere.   Then we sorted off 3 bred heifers to take back up to snyders pasture, they will calve in the spring but this way they won't be competing with cows in the back fields. And can be watched closer when it gets to calving time.   Sorted off 3 other heifers that were a bit bigger in the barn at doug's farm, to put in with my 7 as they matched sizes pretty good, and they will be fed separately so the smaller ones can get more to eat at the bunk in the barn.  The corn silage we put up is real nice and smells good and if we are going to sell these steers sooner rather than later, we will have a bunch more silage left than we had planned.  So we are going to feed some to a couple of other fields that have cows and calves as an extra feed for them.  We are having a terrible time with raccoons and possums tearing the silage bag.  Have caught 7 already and got 1 coon and 1 possum last night.  When they tear the plastic, it allows air into the silage and it will spoil, not to mention that the rain and weather can get in the holes.  So instead of thinking that we were going to try to use what we need then "reseal" the end;  which it does keep decently but not as good as a bag that hasn't been opened at all...... we are going to feed it all out this year and so feeding some to the cow/calf pairs and all.  He is even talking about taking a feed bunk cart to snyders and the other winter pasture field with the cow/calf pairs near snyders.  We have several "feed carts" that are 12 to 30 ft long.... they have dividers that the cows put their heads into which keeps them separate to eat and prevents them from trying to push others around, or fling the stuff out, or even from trying to climb up into them as the dummies sometimes do on a more open cart.

This feeding silage to the cow/calf pairs will also cut down on the hay we are feeding and that will keep better than the silage spoiling.  It is already on the downhill side of January, so it won't hurt to get on with feeding the silage.  Michael can run the skid loader now, and is able to get out and open gates using one crutch.  Dr said 50 % weight and he can use just one crutch for balance and as a little weight control so that he can strengthen the muscles in the leg.  He is walking on it in the house without the crutches.  Says it gets real tired and achey but it is coming along.  Another week and then he can switch to the cane for balance. 

Got the 2 bulls in we needed.  Took one to snyders with the first calf heifers that calved this fall, and the virgin heifers that I left there, and my nurse cows.  He is an easy calver, calves are on the smaller size that he sires, so not a problem for a smaller heifer to have.  Took the other bull up on the hill with the cow/calf pairs that he and Caleb worked and put up there along with the other ones we had worked a couple weeks ago.  We are a month late getting the bulls in with the cows, like to have them in before the first of Dec but it is what it is.  There is a bull in with the one group that has been in there for over a month already, so that is good.  Maybe the bulls we just put in will get the cows bred back quickly so they won't be too far behind.  

Next project is getting the cows with the steer calves to the barn.... get ours out of the neighbors and get his bull calves out and back to his.  This looks to be a good week to do it if possible.  After the snow/sleet/rain we are supposed to get tomorrow, there are 5 clear sunny days in the forecast.  Nights in the teens and 20's,  days in the upper 30's and 40's.  So good weather to get in the fields to get stuff out.  Also have to get the last 10 cow/calf pairs out of the other pasture.  Those are all heifer calves.  Heifers will go in with the heifers on feed and the cows will get preg checked and put with the dry cows due in the spring.  I think they already set up the panels at that place as they shouldn't be a big deal to get in to get moved.  I think that he is planning to get them all done this week if he can get a little help. 
 I am going to have to test cows at several farms so will be limited in my helping time.  Have a 200 cow afternoon herd Tuesday, 200 cow herd in the morning on wed that doesn't start til 7 so won't get home til after 1 p.m., then an early morning 250+ cow herd on Thursday and it tires my joints out alot. Takes a long time since they have a smaller parlor.  NOT wanting to do all these big herds together, but I have to get them done before I go in to have the surgery..... and they will all be skipping Feb when I am totally unable to do them.  March will be another story as I see what I am able to do or not do.  Most go 6 weeks anyway so won't be a big deal to miss Feb.  Therefore, I will be little help but I do think that he and Caleb talked it over to see what his work schedule is so they can do some of it.


----------



## Baymule

You are getting everything done and ready for you being off after your surgery. You are going to go nuts. I had to practically beat my husband to make him stay down and mend. therapy helps a lot, are you scheduled for therapy after the rehab?


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> You are getting everything done and ready for you being off after your surgery. You are going to go nuts. I had to practically beat my husband to make him stay down and mend. therapy helps a lot, are you scheduled for therapy after the rehab?



I was thinking the same thing.  You are going to have a hard time accepting down time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We will keep you entertained farmer Jan...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> You are going to go nuts. I had to practically beat my husband to make him stay down and mend.


Maybe you could go spend a few weeks with Jan since you are already a professional!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks, but hopefully I will stay busy and not get too stir crazy with some projects I  have planned here.  Have several boxes of papers that need to be sorted out, filing at the desk of stuff I just keep stuffing on the shelves,  and books to read, and a ton of dvd tapes I have never been able to sit and watch.  I am packing up a bunch of stuff that will be easier to move, in the future,  but there is a bunch that I am just boxing & piling so that it can be worked through after I get back and have to be somewhat stationary in between the necessary therapy and required exercises so that I keep moving and don't get anything like blood clots or anything.  I think that I will not be in such a bad deal.... but we will see. Plus, I will be able to get around on either crutches or the scooter or the knee crutch.  I just managed to find one, on ebay, just listed for 1/2 of what they cost new.  I then made an offer, of 1/3 the new full price, they accepted and it just came;  going to get it put together and see if I can manage to get around on it while I am still "all in one piece".  Then I will have an idea if I can manage it once I absolutely cannot use the ankle. 


My PCP was going to talk to the surgery co-ordinator for my surgery dr.  She is in full agreement that I should go into a rehab for the first couple of weeks and agrees that I may as well stay there in NC until after my 2 week post-op appt to have the stitches out etc.  She said it is up to the surgeon, but that since she is now my PCP, that often they co-ordinate the post op treatment and therapy.  Plus she said that it would be unlikely they will want to pay for transport for me to come up here, then to have to go back for the post-op appt.  I would have to have a "ambulance" type transport from there to here right after the surgery to a rehab place up here.    I am going to just let them work it out.  I will keep her up on what they say at the pre-op appt on the 31st.   I just have to keep the peace since she is still pushing the bp medicine... it is always way up when I go there.  I think it is partly because I just don't like to go to drs..... I am going to be real good for the next few weeks so that it isn't too bad when I go for the pre-op.  She did agree that some of it may be the pain as it will stress you and that causes it go to up a bit.  And the added weight doesn't help.
One of my farmers is having shoulder surgery the day after mine.  She tore some ligaments, tendons and did some other damage.... and has been suffering.  She's at least 10 years younger than me and they are saying she will be unable to use that shoulder for several months....

So, we had a real mess this morning.  It was sleeting and had ice on the truck and all.  My son calls and said that all the heifers, that we had moved yesterday,  had gotten out and there were a couple that were all the way down through the hay field and headed way down the wrong direction.  Got 8 back in;  and it seems that one of them must've gone back sucking on her mother after being weaned and I had never seen her sucking.  She decided she was going back to her momma,  and went nuts .  She did finally go through the hayfields, the woods and the subdivision, and did wind up back at the back side of the pasture where she had come from. This is 5 miles by road, but about 2-3 across the fields and all.    By then, my son had called me up to help look for her,  and I found her coming up a driveway alongside the field where her mother was.  He managed to get a small gate opened into the field, that the owner had put in the new fence he had built a couple of years ago, and she walked the fenceline til he called the cows up near there and she found her way back on her mother.  I had never seen her sucking her so had no idea that she had gone back to sucking. And with her there, there were 2 others that went to sucking too....  
 We have no idea where the other one is but she will turn up in someones field or back in with ours. Will worry about it tomorrow.
 The other 8 he got back in, and they are in a smaller field until we get the fence fixed.  Feel like this one B...witch was the cause of it all.  So, I am going to get the cow in the catch pen at the barn there, lock her in and feed and water her,  and leave the heifers outside of it.  They will stick around wanting the cow, and in a week we will move the cow elsewhere and the heifers should stay there in a familiar place.  Then when he decides to sell heifers, will just have to catch her up and ship her, or if she winds up pregnant, hope that she doesn't have any problems calving.  That is why she got moved out with the smaller ones because we thought she was a little small to get bred now.  Tough S@#T now.  All the rest we took out must've "stayed weaned" as they aren't acting stupid like this heifer.  I couldn't believe it when he called.  He was pretty p.o. and I don't blame him. 
 Then we just made it to a Beef quality assurance certification class that we were signed up for.   That lasted from 11 to about 3 or so.  It had changed to rain and was pretty wet when we came back.  I will go looking for the other one tomorrow unless he sees her in with the others.   
Normally we never put weaned calves back in the same field with the cows  until they have their own calves.  But we were pushed for space when these had been weaned and so just moved them back there after about 2 months.  The cows were dried up,  but I had not bred them back because of timing for the possible ankle surgery this winter, and not wanting to deal with grafting calves on these nurse cows.  I guess that she just started sucking on her momma and it brought her back into milk.  Cow never looked like she was being sucked but she is 3/4 dairy so had a bit of a bigger udder even when dry.   So we will follow our normal policy of NEVER putting weaned calves back with their mothers  until they have their own calves.  I will have to watch her close, if we wind up keeping her, to make sure she never goes back to sucking her mother.  Sometimes they do which is why we always had that policy.   Drama we didn't need today.....  hope that the other heifer finds her way back to one of the two places.  He will call a couple of the guys around with cattle to let them know we are missing her so they can let us know if she turns up in their fields.  

Never a dull moment......

Sometimes you wonder if it is worth it.....


----------



## thistlebloom

Great deal on the knee crutch! 
Sorry about the headache with escaping heifers though. A 4H kid neighbor of ours was working his steer and it knocked him down and took off. We all rallied around and spread out looking for him. It was pouring rain and we never saw a glimpse of him. It amazed me how he just lit out and within an hour was already spotted miles away. He was finally caught two weeks later, at our next door neighbors fence line, hanging out by their cows.


----------



## Baymule

Cows always seem to have the very talented knack for throwing a monkey wrench into the best laid plans..... 

That’s a good deal on the knee crutch, hope it works for you!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I just have to keep the peace since she is still pushing the bp medicine... it is always way up when I go there. I think it is partly because I just don't like to go to drs


My mother-in-law has that - White Coat Hypertension



farmerjan said:


> going to get it put together and see if I can manage to get around on it while I am still "all in one piece". Then I will have an idea if I can manage it once I absolutely cannot use the ankle.


Excellent plan. If you get good with that and the other devices before you need them you'll be ahead of the game once you need them.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I was thinking of you while I watched this YouTube video.  How would you like to test a 500 head herd like this dairy farmer has?





Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Actually @Senile_Texas_Aggie  I do test a farm very much like this. I have 2 that have a parlor exactly like this, where the cows are milked from the back, that each milk about 150 to 200 each.  Those two farms have 8 on each side at a time They stand like these and go out all in a group just like these do.   Then I have a 550 cow herd,  they had 525 go through the parlor at the last test.  Their parlor has 16 on each side, and works a little different,there is a bar that they come in and stand against, as opposed to turning a 90 degree, and since they do not turn totally away from the milker, they are milked from the side. but they are staggered so that you have the back half towards you and the front half is away from you.  The whole bar raises up when all of them are all done milking in that bunch.  But it is the same principle.... it is called a rapid release in that the animals do not file out individually, but are all released at the same time, step forward several steps, and the divider/bar/front head catch, comes down and the next group can come in before the other group has left the barn;  instead of waiting for each cow to play follow the leader going out which takes more time.  It will cut about 5-10 minutes off each group of cows on a side, so if there are 10 groups ,that is at least an hour of time saved on the "milking time".  It allows the cows to spend more time out in the barn eating, or laying in the stalls just chewing their cud and ruminating which is what they do to digest their feed and make the milk.  Besides, it is a long time to be milking cows so saving an hour is alot of time for the humans to not be on their feet/legs in the parlor on concrete.  Most all dairies have mats on the concrete to help mitigate and cushion the leg stress, but it is still concrete underneath it.  
Thanks for the video, it was good.  The farmer is very accurate and good at presenting the facts.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Bruce , since my bp is about 20 pts less on the top # and 5-10 less on the bottom # when I go to the chiropractor, I can only think it is because I am more comfortable and looking forward to an adjustment because I know I will feel better when I get done there.  I am just not going to get too worked up over it right now.  Get the replacement done and then see how I do with the therapy and all that and see if I can maybe work on losing some more weight during it because I have found that I normally don't eat alot when I have been recovering from accidents/etc.   We'll see.  Just hope that I don't get too uptight when I go down for the pre-op, so it doesn't show up too high then.  Even though I want to get this replaced, I am not looking forward to the whole idea of surgery.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Just hope that I don't get too uptight when I go down for the pre-op, so it doesn't show up too high then. Even though I want to get this replaced, I am not looking forward to the whole idea of surgery.....


Om, om, om  
Focus on relaxing, slow your breathing, just push your heart rate down. That surgery is going to improve your life quite a bit and is something TO look forward to


----------



## thistlebloom

I think you should leapfrog over the surgery part and focus on  the good stuff AFTER, when you are more mobile and in less pain.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You can always fill the RX. Take it until after your surgury  is over and you are back home....everyone gets what they want and need. ....


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can always fill the RX. Take it until after your surgury  is over and you are back home....everyone gets what they want and need. ....


Don't have an rx yet.  She was pushing it a little bit more when I was there and I just said that my pre-op and surgery instructions  I printed off all say that I have to stop all medication, supplements etc a week before surgery unless it is something like a blood thinner,  gave examples like cumadin, etc and they had to be stopped 48 hrs ahead.... plus I will have to take a standard aspirin for a week after the surgery for blood thinning/clot preventative.... so I just said I have just stopped my vitamins and all until it is done.  And, after everything is done and I am through the rehab center stay,  and all, and whatever they have me doing here, then she wants me to come in for a followup appt.... but that I will keep her informed about what is going on and she will be in the loop as a possible co-ordinator since she will be local here.  I understand that is pretty much standard practice to have the "specialist" and the PCP work in tandem.   So that is what I am saying about keeping the peace.... I am not taking any of that stuff with everything else being so up in the air.... and not having any problems with my chiropractor's bp readings.


----------



## Baymule

We took my husband off his BP medicine. He felt bad, had no energy and even on a good day, felt blah. While the med put him in the “right” BP range, it was too low for him. He is now on the “high” side, but it is right for him.


----------



## farmerjan

It's Tuesday eve and I just got home a bit ago from the 500+ cow herd.  My son wound up going and helping, he has been off the crutches around his house and all,  but has been using a single crutch to give some support while he is out and about.  He has his appt with the surgeon the week after I have my surgery  and thinks that they will release him for work 2 weeks after that, around the last week of Feb.  I think he was getting tired this eve since it was more than he has done "straight through" without a short break in between.  I know after all these days testing in a row I was really hurting this eve.  I am "off" tomorrow, but have a farm early Thursday morning that i have to leave by 4 to be there by 5:10 or so.  It's a bit over an hour away.   Tomorrow he is planning on moving home the last group of cows to be preg checked and since this is the 2nd chance for this group, any that are not bred will be on the truck Friday to the stockyard.  They are all in very good condition, none have any calves on them.  They should be "very pregnant" due to calve in like March/April.  Grass has been good there so we left them, but now they are needing to be fed some hay so it is time.  Plus this pasture can use a break for a couple of months. 
Weather has been decent, warmer than usual for January.  Been partly cloudy and yesterday was rather cool and damp, today was a bit warmer and milder.  Got up into the mid 50's.  Supposed to be like this for the next few days.... although there is a possibility of some snow flurries on Thursday and down into the 20's-30' overnight.  But most nights have been staying in the upper 20's low 30's pretty much and days up into the 40's and 50's.  
I'm tired and am headed for the shower.  May be able to write some more tomorrow or so.  Friday I have to go to the pre-op appt in NC.   Getting down to the wire.


----------



## Baymule

Can you post from your phone, so you can update us on your progress? I sure don’t want you to go silent for weeks!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> I sure don’t want you to go silent for weeks!



Amen to that!


----------



## farmerjan

It's Thursday eve.  It was  a tough day yesterday.  We did the pregnancy check on the cows he got moved home from the pasture. All were bred except,  2 of mine were open, but both were with the bull for the first time, I forgot that we moved 4 there from the nurse cow field and 2 were a bit thin.  They were first calf heifers, so they are going to get a second chance since they are in very good shape.  We had taken the bull out of that field when we had to move a heifer home with a swollen foot/leg.  He had been in there for about 60 days, but my 4 had been moved in there a couple weeks after the bull went in so they had a shorter time in there.  The longhorn heifer is bred, and the older nurse cow is bred.  Both were in a little better shape than the 2 others.  Maybe I should ship them, but I decided to give them this spring with a bull and see if they can catch.  They ought to get bred right away since they are in such good condition.

   Did the farm this morning and really feeling it. I really never got much of a break yesterday with helping to work the cows through the chute.  But they are done and that was the last of the pregnancy checks.  The ones that they worked through the other day had some open ones but a couple are really old cows, and so that is not unexpected. I don't know exactly how many were open, but I think out of about 30 there were 5 or 6.  A couple will go back with the bull I think but 2 of the old cows are mine and will be sold.  They are in pretty good shape.  I think he is going to sell a couple others that are his.   There is one that has a real "hump back" that will be sold while she is still walking good and not gotten crippled up.   She is open anyway.  I haven't gotten the paperwork done up yet so am not sure. 

Heading to NC in the morning for the pre op appt and will know more about what to expect next week.  Time for a shower as I didn't get alot of sleep last night.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, I can text on my phone, so will give a basic update.  Will just have to see how I am feeling after it and how the stay in the care/rehab center goes too. But there will be time to at least send a text.  Plus, I intend to take my laptop so will hopefully be able to get online too. 
Thanks.


----------



## Baymule

It is going to be hard for you to stay down for recovery. Be sure to do your therapy! Please check in and keep us updated.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'll be thinking of you. Looking forward to hearing about your recovery and your new life of better mobility.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

How did the pre-op check go?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, quick update.  pre op appt went good yesterday.  They said I was a great one to "check in" because I don't take alot of stuff,  stopped all vitamins and supplements when I went in for the mammogram and bone density 2 weeks ago and didn't start again knowing that they want you to stop all medications a week before the replacement surgery;  have no apparent problems.  All things are good to go, even the little bit of congestion I have from a cold that got a start as a sore throat a week ago, that I did ask the PCP for a prescription for so that I didn't screwup my ankle surgery date and she did give me  the Z pac that I normally get and so the little bit of congestion that causes the drip down the throat and coughing, that I take guafenisum   (Mucinex) for,  she said was okay to take. I got exposed to a guy at a dairy that had a raging cold and sneezing.   But that is not going to be an issue unless I have any problems between now and Thursday. 

Did find out that I won't know where they are going to send me afterwards, until the next day after the surgery, but that is pretty much a given.  PCP has talked to the surgery co-ordinator, and it is known with all the pre-op  people, etc.  

 Long day, 4 hours down,  appt.,  blood drawn, all that , 4 hours home.  I was gone about 12  & 1/2 hours.   Took rental car back this morning and so foggy it was awful.  Tested this afternoon,  am sitting for a bit then going to work on some more stuff getting moved around for space to manipulate through the house.  Also have a BIG pile of stuff that "needs going through" that I can do when I am sitting around.  Took a few things to Goodwill, and have some stuff on the porch to go to the dumpster.  Got to re-arrange things in the bedroom due to the odd  shape so I can get around the bed.... need a wider space between the foot of the bed and the  dresser.... may just have to sleep on the other side.  We'll see.  

It poured rain all the way home and my son said that they had flurries and cold rainy stuff all day off and on.  Today was cloudy, FOGGY, little rain this afternoon and all around crappy cold and damp. Was ice/frost stuff up on the ridge on all the trees and shrubs this morning.  32 to 48 temps and the 48 was way late this afternoon.  Got a little sun peeking through around 5-6 pm.  Tomorrow supposed to be sunny and warming up for the next several days.  I will do some laundry so it will dry on the line, and then get things packed as I plan to have enough clothes/underwear/socks and stuff for the 2-3 weeks I am gone.  Plus I don't want alot of "cow barn" smelling clothes sitting around for weeks.  

@Baymule  has my number for texting.  Don't know how or when I will be feeling up to much conversation.  
Thank you to all for your positive thoughts.


----------



## Baymule

For rehab, they will pick up your clothing every day and wash it. Put your name in everything and take nothing that you don't want to lose. When my Mom was in rehab, the only way I could keep them from doing (losing) her laundry was to pick it up every day, take it home and wash it. 

the idea of taking enough clothes to last the 2-3 weeks that you are in rehab, probably won't work. 

You might want to call several rehab centers in the area and ask them about their protocol. 

Pack 2 suitcases, label #1 and #2. In #1 put the bare minimum in case they will do your laundry and not let it stay in your room. In #2 put the rest of your things, just in case the rehab lets you bring extras and keep them until you go home.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , yes I have been told about the clothes washing, but I am very allergic to most  detergents so do not want them to wash my clothes. I  am not about to get skin rashes and irritations because they are using detergents that I can  not tolerate.  I will make sure that they know this and that they  are not to wash the clothes.  I have talked to one of the rehab centers, but they don't want to tell you much if you have not already had a procedure.... really weird.  Must be a "southern"....NC..... thing.  Here they will talk to you about such stuff.  Plus, the one "girl" in the "admitting part" of the pre-op testing office, was very nice and told me the better 2 hotels to stay at and she is the one who said about the rehabs not wanting to talk to you ahead of time.  I also questioned the 2 different techs that did all the different things and asked and answered questions.  They said that there would be someone to talk to me after it was decided that I would not be going home.... the ins companies do not want you to be making these plans, because they don't want to pay if they do not have to.  Of course, I will not be feeling like talking to anyone about that stuff, I will just want to not be feeling any pain at that point...... GRRRRRR


----------



## Baymule

Those places have rules that make no sense to me. I can't stand scented laundry products, not on me, not standing near somebody that stinks like a pile of dead flowers 3 days after a funeral mixed with  a mad scientist chemical concoction. Nasty. People are stupid, they are conditioned to use scented everything. Mix it all up and all you get is an assault on the olfactory senses. I can all but see the stench fumes rising from "this smells good" people drenched in every smelly product they can find.  Not to mention that cleaning products have degraded to chemical mixes that are pure toxins to sensitive people. 

Maybe you can take an EMPTY suitcase and HIDE your dirty laundry in it. Visitors can then take it home. Put some bags in the empty suitcase to make removal of the offending garments easier.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I can't stand scented laundry products, not on me, not standing near somebody that stinks like a pile of dead flowers 3 days after a funeral mixed with a mad scientist chemical concoction. Nasty. People are stupid, they are conditioned to use scented everything. Mix it all up and all you get is an assault on the olfactory senses. I can all but see the stench fumes rising from "this smells good" people drenched in every smelly product they can find.  Not to mention that cleaning products have degraded to chemical mixes that are pure toxins to sensitive people.


Exactly!!! Clean DOES NOT SMELL! And an environment loaded with different "pretty smells" just stinks.



farmerjan said:


> Okay, quick update. pre op appt went good yesterday.





farmerjan said:


> Did find out that I won't know where they are going to send me afterwards, until the next day after the surgery


 Sure, let's not enable anyone to plan, to let friends and family know where you will be for 3 weeks.



farmerjan said:


> the ins companies do not want you to be making these plans, because they don't want to pay if they do not have to.


Oh, and if you make a "reservation" and in the end don't need it, they would have to pay for 3 weeks of a rehab room? I DON'T THINK SO!!



farmerjan said:


> Of course, I will not be feeling like talking to anyone about that stuff, I will just want to not be feeling any pain at that point......


EXACTLY. Just had major surgery, in pain, loaded up a muddled brain with pain killers. GREAT time to make decisions and remember NOTHING of what they are telling you.


----------



## thistlebloom

Insurance companies really irritate me. You can pay into them for years, then when you have a legitimate claim they try to weasel out of paying for what you were supposed to be insured for. 

On the scented products - I noticed in a sales flyer for a grocery store that they make scented garbage bags. What???

We will be pulling for you Jan, that your surgery and post op rehab goes smoothly.  ❤


----------



## Bruce

Well yeah, so your garbage stinks like something else! Not a new thing.


----------



## Mini Horses

SOME hospitals have a "short term" rehab/recovery area, then for extended you move to another facility.  Geesh, there you are pretty much  "out of it" and you wake up to "where am I".   That is great for anxiety.  



farmerjan said:


> of "cow barn" smelling clothes sitting around for weeks.



Put one piece in a sealable plastic bag -- so you can get a "fix"  when you want to be bad during home recovery.


----------



## Baymule

Hey y’all I just heard from farmerjan and told her that I would post it to her 
Journal. 

Surgery went well. Did replacement no fusion so recovery will be shorter. Walking boot in 2 weeks if healed & stitches out. Rehab on monday for 2 weeks then post op appt. Been up a couple of times hopping on right leg. Block still got it numb but getting feeling slowly. Then i might not be as happy. But the no feeling is weird. Thank u to every one


----------



## Bruce

No fusion  

Thanks Bay and give her my best.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thrilled to hear what appears to be good news.   
Is her rehab there at same hospital?   

She's been waiting so long for this and I know she will do as they say.   It will hurt for a while, then gotta be better than what she's been dealing with for a long time.

Your turn is coming, Bay!!


----------



## Baymule

She will go to another facility for rehab, that is my understanding.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Thank you, Miss @Baymule, for the update.  We are all rooting for you, Miss @farmerjan!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hello farmerjan, sure hope you are feeling better than you expected  to   . Just wanted to say hello and wish you a speedy recovery...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Those places have rules that make no sense to me. I can't stand scented laundry products, not on me, not standing near somebody that stinks like a pile of dead flowers 3 days after a funeral mixed with  a mad scientist chemical concoction. Nasty. People are stupid, they are conditioned to use scented everything. Mix it all up and all you get is an assault on the olfactory senses. I can all but see the stench fumes rising from "this smells good" people drenched in every smelly product they can find.  Not to mention that cleaning products have degraded to chemical mixes that are pure toxins to sensitive people.
> 
> Maybe you can take an EMPTY suitcase and HIDE your dirty laundry in it. Visitors can then take it home. Put some bags in the empty suitcase to make removal of the offending garments easier.


I can’t handle scents...very sensitive to lotions, etc.  So, I know exactly what you mean about the laundry detergent.  Plus, my son has sensitive skin, so we always had to buy it anyways.  Cleaning products are the worst in the winter when the house is closed up.  I try to use organic, etc...but sometimes I just need bleach.


----------



## Baymule

A note from Jan!

Just an update. Still mostly numb & tingly in foot-leg. They say thats good driving me nuts but no pain yet. This block is suppose to be long lasting up to 72 hr but im already past that. Guess i should be glad & it might still hit but they say i am past the normal time for the intense pain. Going stir crazy. To rehab on monday ? Ready to get out & smell COWS!


----------



## Baymule

Part 2

Nurses said that they are not worried about me just policy to have to make sure i am safe. I have taken myself to bathroom a couple times without help but dont want to get them in trouble. I get up & stand just to change positions as i go stir crazy. I do know my limits but i wont keep up my strength if i dont move. Maybe if i had pain i would be in a different position.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## thistlebloom

Good to hear you're not in awful pain. Maybe somebody can smuggle in some cow poop for you. Just a _tiny_ bit...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan, glad to know you are doing OK!  Just think -- in a few weeks you will be able to walk without your ankle hurting.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Part 2
> 
> Nurses said that they are not worried about me just policy to have to make sure i am safe. I have taken myself to bathroom a couple times without help but dont want to get them in trouble. I get up & stand just to change positions as i go stir crazy. I do know my limits but i wont keep up my strength if i dont move. Maybe if i had pain i would be in a different position.


I had one of those wire pain block tube things with my ankle surgery ten years ago.  I was the same way.  After a couple days I ripped the cords out.  I knew I was probably hurting my foot by dragging it on the floor without knowing it when I went to the bathroom, etc.  She’s a tough cookie!


----------



## farmerjan

Finally got to the rehab facility this afternoon.  Transported about 3 miles on stretcher in ambulance and all that BS.  The case worker seemed to act like this was a good place to come, but I can tell you right now that I will be out of here as soon as the Dr takes out the stitches and puts me in the walking boot.  Have not said much to my son yet, will have a PT "evaluate me tomorrow" but I am not sure what there is to evaluate since they can do nothing on the ankle.  Since no fusion, there will be very limited time  of no weight bearing.  
This is a short and long term rehab.  Medicare covers semi-private.... private is 60/ day more.  My room mate is a 95 yr old lonely, needy, nosy lady who YACKS.  And went to bed at 7 and has to have the fan on which I hate.  It is in the city so the noise is typical.
I haven't seen anyone near my age.  It is more an old age home with rehab for old people.  Sorry, I may be 66 but I don't consider myself "OLD".  
Rooms are tight, and just found out that the bathroom is shared with the semi-private  on the other side.  

Make your own assessments..... 

They will not be touching my laundry or clothes or anything.  
Asked nurse if someone could get the wi-fi to work, and she showed me how to get on it since I told her I live so far out in the country that we still have internet through the phone DSL since there is no service.  She was nice.  There are more assistants than you can count, all have been nice but it is really just a glorified nursing home for people who need rehab after surgeries.  The hallways are long and this hopping with the walker isn't going to cut it with the walker as it will make the knee hurt and swell worse. 
Yes it is clean.  If you are one of that generation of "gentified people" ...... think a movie from the 40's era of when the rich went to the country to "take the cures" of a resort...... soft big band and piano music, all sorts of arranged activities.....
This farmer is SOOOOOOOOOOOO out of place.  The staff have been nice to talk to but they are babysitters for these  people.  The roommate lady just had stomach surgery, she broke her leg last year.....and she drives them nuts and I saw that in the first half hour.  
10 days to the post op appt.  I am going to see if my son will be able to come down that thursday, and go home.  No sense of changing places now, but it might be great for old people but not for me.  I should have just gone home and gotten someone to bring me back for the post op appt.  But I thought I was going to be in alot of pain and all that.  

Maybe all this tingley, weird numbness is what some call pain??????  Dr said this morning that I was probably well past any of the "severe pain" that most feel after surgery.  Am I that pain tolerant????? 

We'll see ow the evaluation goes tomorrow.  

I don't have the right frame of mind to answer any of the threads I have read tonight.  The bed is not comfortable and I  need to figure out a way to try to sleep on it.   No other way to keep the ankle elevated except in bed and that is limiting how much time I can sit up before it gets even more numb and I have to stretch out to relieve it.   So I am going to try to go to sleep here shortly.  

THANK YOU to all who said a prayer for me.   It has all turned out much better than I was trying to be prepared for.   Without any other complications, I will be up and going in a boot faster than I ever hoped for.


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> Maybe all this tingley, weird numbness is what some call pain??????  Dr said this morning that I was probably well past any of the "severe pain" that most feel after surgery.  Am I that pain tolerant?????



I think Jan is back to being Jan.    It also sounds like you are coping well which I think is half the battle.  I do think we do develop a pain tolerance.  Back in the 80's I had back surgery with complications and they told me I would be bed ridden for two months but I did the Navy Physical Test two weeks later.  My shoulder surgery was the same last year and I never had to take an Aspirin so it looks like you have it wired.  Either way, I'm happy to see you with some light at that end of the tunnel.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm glad to hear that the severe pain is a non event for you, and that you will be healing up more quickly than you anticipated. 
Hope you can get some rest in that place.
Somebody should start some Farmer Rehab hospitals. PT could be throwing bales of hay and mucking out stalls or something.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> ? Ready to get out & smell COWS!



Bet you are thinking about the dirty shirt in a plastic bag thing now....  

Maybe this pain is less than what you've been living with?

Just great to hear it is going so "well"....hang in, you'll be home soon!!   Glad you can post.  It will help with your frustrations.


----------



## Baymule

I don’t know of any rehab places in the middle of nowhere, nor any in the middle of a cow pasture. 9 more days to go. I will be sending telepathic thoughts of cows in grassy green pastures to you.


----------



## rachels.haven

Good to hear you're feeling good enough to want to leave asap! I hope you can channel some of that youthfulness and get OUT.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

So glad to hear you are doing better!  That spunk you have always shown is coming out again!  You will probably be home at the end of the 9 days.  Hang in there!  We are all rooting for you!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it has been a day of 9 million people in and out.  I mean really there have been several in line waiting for me to get done with the one before.  The OT guy (good looking young guy in the 30's)  (so I am not dead yet!!!!!) was very satisfied with the movement in and out of the bathroom on the walker and got a pair of crutches but then the PT lady nixed them.  Agreed that the walker was hard on the knee, so has me in a wheelchair, for any kind of distance,  so I don't put so much pressure on the knee.  Has agreed that IF I keep it well above the floor and not use it for even balance, that I can go to the bathroom using the walker.  So I showed her that I was capable to keep it up and agreed to not use the crutches for now.  She wants to talk to the Drs office about the non-weight bearing stuff and all.  Did have me practice going on and off the wheelchair, and doing a swivel with the "good leg".  I think she thought that I was going to need several lessons and seemed very surprised that I got it after the first try.  When you work with farm equipment, you learn the "DO'S and DON'TS"  the first time so you don't get hurt or tear up 1,000's of dollars of equipment. 
I will admit to being weaker and I realize that is due to the "trauma" to my system from the surgery.  I know I am going to be weaker and get more tired easily.  I will do what she wants, and since it is considered a "soft cast" until the appt on the 20th, the OT said he doesn't think that I will be a candidate to teaching me about the best way to get in and out of the shower, becausiugher so I am note getting it wet is not an option.
They got me a different bed that the back will go up higher as the other one was less than 49 degrees and this one is closer to 55-60 degrees.  easier on my back for sitting with the computer since I cannot sit on the side and put my foot down for more than a few minutes to help prevent swelling and all that.  Also brought an "egg crate" to put on the mattress to see if I can get more comfortable.  Also saw a wedge type thing that will help me get my ankle elevated without the pillows all sliding all over and stay in place better.  I'm sure some of it will not be covered, but I have got to sleep.  Just wish the back would go up to near 90 degree so I can rest my back as I sit up and type and still keep my ankle up on the bed so at least level if not always elevated.... it is not "down".  But, some progress.  The staff have all been VERY NICE. 
I got the impression from a counselor that was assessing my "mental state"  (suicide tendencies was a part of it)  that the staff has been so helpful because I am not whiny and that I am straight forward about things and have been appreciative for what all they have been doing for me.  Plus the fact that I am coherent and not so old as to be a "nursing home old person" to deal with.  She was a trip to deal with and said that she was pretty sure she would not have to come back to see me but she enjoyed our discussions. 

Had another assessing my communications skills...... she said that she also felt I was perfectly capable of communicating my needs to someone if I needed something.

Maybe I should have sent her to this website and told her to talk to you all about my communicating.....  

Anyway, I also had to do some paperwork for the office, sign the papers that allows Medicare to get billed and all that stuff... the young admin asst also asked me if I wanted to get on the list for a private room.  They are well acquainted with my room mate and all like her but know her ways from her stay last year with the broken leg.  I told her to go ahead and put me on the list.  There are a couple ahead of me, it will still cost me the extra 60 bucks a day, but I really am going nuts with all the really nice, but LOUD, visitors she had today and I understand she gets quite a few.  Bless her 95 yr old soul, and the friends she has.  
I will take the room if it comes available.  Yeah, some extra money, but I think my sanity will be happier.  And more room in it too, and NOT sharing a rest room.  

So, as I said last night, I will give it a little time and see how things go tomorrow.  At least things are being addressed.  
There's still all OLD PEOPLE here...... and this infernal background music.  Maybe a day of fewer interruptions will help.  And some country music on  my computer. And not having to worry about being in the bathroom.....uninterupted....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Had another assessing my communications skills...... she said that she also felt I was perfectly capable of communicating my needs to someone if I needed something.
> 
> Maybe I should have sent her to this website and told her to talk to you all about my communicating.....




Just get her email and we will all give her some background!       You know we will be gentle!!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Had another assessing my communications skills...... she said that she also felt I was perfectly capable of communicating my needs to someone if I needed something.


Quelle surprise!   
Sorry about the loud (but nice) roommate. Sounds like you've got the staff all on your side, lots of help. I'm sure they do appreciate the occasional "not old yet" patient.
BTW, I happen to like 40's era music.


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Bet you are thinking about the dirty shirt in a plastic bag thing now....
> 
> Maybe this pain is less than what you've been living with?
> 
> Just great to hear it is going so "well"....hang in, you'll be home soon!!   Glad you can post.  It will help with your frustrations.


@Mini Horses  I really should have brought some kind of a "cow fix"........
Maybe the pain is less than I have been living with.  I keep expecting some kind of intense sharp pain and there is none, still the weird itchy, numbness, tingley, stuff.....Never thought I was in so much pain  before and it didn't hurt when I was off it, like laying down, so this weirdness is just that.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Listening to you ’talk’ about the soft cast, no shower, wheelchair, etc...brings me right back to my ankle surgery last year.  You will figure out some handy tricks once you’re in the soft cast for on and off the potty.  They say no touching the ground, but sometimes it is just impossible.  When I had my walker, Chris built a knee stand in the front of it, for me to rest in on.  We didn’t tell my Dr.  This was before I got my knee scooter.  It was just to take the pressure off that knee, because that darned cast gets sooo heavy.  It was just wooden, that he dremmeled  out and put foam on it.  Ugly but practical.  The walker I had, had on of those seats...but it was wayyy to high for a knee, so he figured out how to move that out of the way temporarily.  Maybe your son can help you with something like that?  When I was in the rehab hospital, it was a pain too...I feel for you there.  Those foam wedges are great...I bought one for home too, for the exact same issue...pillows flopped all over.  Glad you got a better bed!


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ,  it's not that I don't like it, but not as a 12 hour, constant background noise.  It interupts the TV  and some of it that is meant to be soothing sounds more like it is from a funeral home.  I want something uplifting, energetic, positive .... you know it's like trying to exercise to a slow waltz......   I want inspiration and an uplifting beat, not a put you to sleep slow lullaby......


----------



## farmerjan

@Duckfarmerpa1 , thanks for the info.  I saw some type of a knee rest for a walker and was going to get it but didn't because I wasn't sure what exactly  I was going to be dealing with.  I didn't bring the knee crutch with me, and this PT would not have approved I can tell.  She's way too old school conventional type......even for someone so young.  I have it at home.  I also have a knee scooter to use. But, they tried the knee scooter and the soft cast goes too high up to my knee so to comfortably sit it on the scooter, the actual knee is too far back and I can just see it tipping backwards.  She seems to feel that I will be more "controllable"  with the wheelchair and not put any weight on it at all.....  I know she can teach me some things, but she is definitely wants to run things.   I am biting my tongue and biding my time.  If I have the soft cast removed,  and if they possibly put on a hard cast as she has hinted, then put the walking boot over it for protection of the cast, then if it will work with the knee scooter, it will also work with the knee crutch.  That will give me the mobility..... but why bother with a walking boot ..... I will just keep my mouth shut and listen for now.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm sure you're a breath of fresh air to all the staff. They probably don't get to deal with many hard core farmers who are so practical. And everybody likes to be appreciated for their work, so since you have been showing your appreciation and not whining you probably get gold stars by your name in the employee break room! Lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Listening to you ’talk’ about the soft cast, no shower, wheelchair, etc...brings me right back to my ankle surgery last year.  You will figure out some handy tricks once you’re in the soft cast for on and off the potty.  They say no touching the ground, but sometimes it is just impossible.  When I had my walker, Chris built a knee stand in the front of it, for me to rest in on.  We didn’t tell my Dr.  This was before I got my knee scooter.  It was just to take the pressure off that knee, because that darned cast gets sooo heavy.  It was just wooden, that he dremmeled  out and put foam on it.  Ugly but practical.  The walker I had, had on of those seats...but it was wayyy to high for a knee, so he figured out how to move that out of the way temporarily.  Maybe your son can help you with something like that?  When I was in the rehab hospital, it was a pain too...I feel for you there.  Those foam wedges are great...I bought one for home too, for the exact same issue...pillows flopped all over.  Glad you got a better bed!


Had a few more ‘memories’....for the first month I slept on the couch, because my bed is pretty high, but mostly because I was afraid that I’d wake up to go potty and forget about my bad foot and put it down first.  So, I slept on the couch, lower to the ground.  Plus, it forced me to remember when I got up, what was going on.  It was further to the bathroom, but eased my fears about stepping down with my weight.  Another thing...they told me to get up every hour to get my blood flowing.  I made sure I was up more often.  Not too long, but just getting the circulation going.  Chris also put a little basket on the front of my walker for me to carry a drink and some food around.  It’s hard to lose independence.  Take care..praying for you!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I don't  think you have complained about the food Jan, is it palatable  ?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Keep 


farmerjan said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 , thanks for the info.  I saw some type of a knee rest for a walker and was going to get it but didn't because I wasn't sure what exactly  I was going to be dealing with.  I didn't bring the knee crutch with me, and this PT would not have approved I can tell.  She's way too old school conventional type......even for someone so young.  I have it at home.  I also have a knee scooter to use. But, they tried the knee scooter and the soft cast goes too high up to my knee so to comfortably sit it on the scooter, the actual knee is too far back and I can just see it tipping backwards.  She seems to feel that I will be more "controllable"  with the wheelchair and not put any weight on it at all.....  I know she can teach me some things, but she is definitely wants to run things.   I am biting my tongue and biding my time.  If I have the soft cast removed,  and if they possibly put on a hard cast as she has hinted, then put the walking boot over it for protection of the cast, then if it will work with the knee scooter, it will also work with the knee crutch.  That will give me the mobility..... but why bother with a walking boot ..... I will just keep my mouth shut and listen for now.


you mouth shut to a point.  Write all these questions down, so, at a later time, you can ask them, when you’re doing really great!  Like hold it back for the right moment..and then...wham...questions!remember...only YOU knows your OWN body and the way you will heal...what you will listen to, won’t listen to.    Be upfront.they would rather have a concise smart woman, than a winer any day of the week!!


----------



## Baymule

I have a mental picture of the well meaning PT lady instructing you on how to operate crutches, a walker and a wheelchair...…..OMG! I'm about to bust a gut laughing!      She would flip if she saw you on a tractor baling hay! She don't know who the heck she's talking to, do she?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I realize it


farmerjan said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 , thanks for the info.  I saw some type of a knee rest for a walker and was going to get it but didn't because I wasn't sure what exactly  I was going to be dealing with.  I didn't bring the knee crutch with me, and this PT would not have approved I can tell.  She's way too old school conventional type......even for someone so young.  I have it at home.  I also have a knee scooter to use. But, they tried the knee scooter and the soft cast goes too high up to my knee so to comfortably sit it on the scooter, the actual knee is too far back and I can just see it tipping backwards.  She seems to feel that I will be more "controllable"  with the wheelchair and not put any weight on it at all.....  I know she can teach me some things, but she is definitely wants to run things.   I am biting my tongue and biding my time.  If I have the soft cast removed,  and if they possibly put on a hard cast as she has hinted, then put the walking boot over it for protection of the cast, then if it will work with the knee scooter, it will also work with the knee crutch.  That will give me the mobility..... but why bother with a walking boot ..... I will just keep my mouth shut and listen for now.


I realize it’s hard...bide your time.  My walking boot went really high...I learned, that, it felt better to have a bit of sore rubbing on the knee than the heaviness of the cast.  But you’ll figure it all out..one day at a time.  Baby steps.  Hang in there!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Ohhhh..you think your roommate whines and hacks now...just wait until you get to real PT and the people go there just to talk, not to actually get better!!  It drove me nuts!  I’m social..I think you can all tell that...but I wanted to work!!  Not talk about my woes!!  Ugh!  Keep your head up..and your ankle higher!!  My orders!


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Had another assessing my communications skills...... she said that she also felt I was perfectly capable of communicating my needs to someone if I needed something.
> 
> Maybe I should have sent her to this website and told her to talk to you all about my communicating.....


 That is just too funny!  I’ve been too busy to get on BYH lately, but after talking with @Baymule this morning, and hearing about your journey, I just had to come and catch up. Having been to rehab after a total knee replacement, I can totally sympathize! I won’t go into all the details, but I got into it with the Rehab doctor. I needed oxygen and he didn’t think so. Being a nurse, I knew what I was talking about, and went to my surgeon, who wrote the order for me to have oxygen. The Rehab doctor was so mad at me!!!    He told me insurance wouldn’t pay for it. Well, guess what??? Insurance paid for it!!!   

I’m glad you got past the initial severe pain period!!! The worst of it is behind you!!!  Besides, you are too stubborn, to let this get you down. I am confident that you are on the fast track to a speedy recovery. Although, a word of caution, make sure you abide by the “weight bearing rules”, so you don’t mess up the bone growth around your new joint. That is crucial, for long term success.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Keep your head up..and your ankle higher!!


What do you think she is, a Rockette??


----------



## farmerjan

Rockette?   Not even close today.   I went to the dining room this morning.  They have a waffle bar on wed mornings;  the real kind, not eggo types.  It was good, they were hot.  Was the only one at the table for 4, so when a guy came in and asked about it because it was his and his dad's first time, I offered to share the table.  He & his wife are retired, and his dad had colon cancer but it doing real good.  92, coherent but didn't talk alot. The OT guy came there and got me and went to the "gym".  Did arm exercises.  PT lady said she would come get me after 1 pm.  Foot/leg was down too long, about 2 hours and the last of the block is wearing off so it is starting to ache and throb.  I called for the nurse who will be available shortly,  because I am going to take advice and not let the pain get ahead of me. It has suddenly gotten feeling very tight, feels swollen but they say that is just the feeling, it doesn't look swollen which I see and understand.......
So, will take the pain med before so it gets into my system and all before I have to sit up again.  Even though the leg is up level with the chair, my body is still upright in the wheelchair,  so not above the heart. I know it will start to throb if I don't try to stop it ahead.  I am getting fidgety, but it really got to me to be "upright" for so long.   The arm exercises were not bad, bothered the shoulder a bit, but Matt the OT guy showed me a few tricks to actually help to "loosen it up" which might be much more beneficial in the long term use.  I appreciated the tips and him showing me better ways to actually improve my posture and increase my range of motion.  I will address the food and last few posts later.


----------



## Bruce

Progressing! And isn't it nice that the therapists are improving parts you didn't even come to them for.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Definitely keep ahead of the pain...but don’t get it let you ’down’.  Pain is a motivator!!  And, yes, by the time you’re done...you will be doing the high kicks!  After all, you’re the one who reminds us how young and spry you are


----------



## Baymule

Hey! We are still waiting on the Restaurant Report! 

So maybe it is a good thing that you are doing the rehab, you are getting the _care_ you need and getting time to mend and time to listen to the "city crickets" (ambulance, traffic, fellow inmates, crotchety OLD people...…..) 

Soooo...…..when you get knee replacement, are you going for Round #2 of rehab?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Hey! We are still waiting on the Restaurant Report!


Maybe it killed her!!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Maybe it killed her!!!


FOOD FIGHT!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

You have some serious weather headed your way.


----------



## farmerjan

I just typed in a whole long reply, and hit something while trying to sit up a bit more and erased it all and can't seem to figure out a way to go back a page or anything to find it.  So it will take me a few min to do it all over again.  I am going to do it in smaller "posts"  so that this doesn't happen again, although it will make it more disjointed. Did not want to start off the day p o'd already because the last 2 days have not been anything Im wanting to relive ever again.  But here goes again.....
I started at about 7 this morninges were pretty shot. , filling you in on the past 2 days.  

Couple of things, they come in about 6a.m. to take bp and all that.  Granted after the past 2 days upsets/trauma, it is a wonder my bp hasn't been off the chart.  But I will get to that.  Anyway,  the PCP will have to just get over it once I get home because my bp has been running in the 111/66 to 118/68 to 122/72 everytime they take it early upon waking.  Been in the 132/78 to 146/84 late in the day after PT/OT and all that.  Hit 156/86 late Wed eve but there was good reason for that.  Surprised it was not in the 200/100 after the upsetting  day on Wed.  My nerves were like a rubber band stretched to the point of snapping.   But this is an indication that my blood pressure is fine if I am not having any reason to be uptight. O2 saturation running 98 to 100 % , temp running 97.2 to 98.6.  Pulse is like 85, but the past 2 days has been in the 100-112, nurse saying it is fine considering the upsets.   PCP at home,  is going to have to get over it because I am not taking bp medicine.  PERIOD.  I can always find another PCP.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, since I lost all the post I typed in early then accidentally erased before, I am splitting this up again.  It is now near to 9 a.m.  I need to get up and dressed in case someone comes by to get me for PT or something. 
Had breakfast, french toast.  The problem is the food is barely lukewarm.  Really, if the butter barely gets soft on the food, then it is just not warm enough.  I guess that some of the people just don't have a problem with it, but I certainly do.  It's not bad, but I've gotten better food at McDonald's as far as temp and appetizing smell.  It is so bland.  No wonder so many older people stop wanting their food if it has no more taste and temp to make you want to eat. I realize they cook for a broad base, and do provide salt and pepper to season your own.  But it is barely lukewarm.  Not very appetizing to me.  Plus I am used to more and I am constantly feeling empty before the next meal, and then when it isn't all that appetizing, mostly because it just isn't a nice "hot meal", it doesn't make me want or enjoy my meal.  Maybe "old people" don't notice it,  or maybe I am just picky because I like good homemade HOT meals.  The waffle I went to the waffle bar for was good, HOT and bacon hot and milk good and cold. 
There is a "set menu" that you can call down and change with your preferences and the set menu isn't bad.  Just not hot. 
Good mix and the food is definitely "home cooked" .....


----------



## Mini Horses

Not hot because they prepare trays/plates to deliver.  It sits with a cover (or not), just gets lukewarm.    When I used to visit mom & sometimes ate there, lukewarm.  Now I hated that with coffee!!  Wanted HOT.     

So how long left?  A week????    Hang in there, over soon.


----------



## Baymule

And they wonder why old people lose weight. You don’t have much longer to put up with this.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay.  It is now about 10:45 a.m.  OT came and I got dressed and went to the "gym" to do the OT.  Arm exercises that really are like nothing.  But I am not going to get into a big deal.  Bad thing was there was another patient there that I had the problems with on Wed.  Let me explain and I will try to not erase it before it gets posted. 
Wed they moved me to a private room.  I had put in the request because I was not getting rest in the semi.  They moved me to another "wing" which is not on the street so instantly quieter. Close the door and no one asking for things or visitors in and out.  
I went to PT that afternoon.  The block was finally wearing off so I was feeling some discomfort, but not unbearable.  Came back and was in the new room, just trying to relax a bit.  Knock on door, was next room over person.  Wanted to "share her cookies" but wasn't really making sense and the aide came by and told her that she had to go back to her room that I didn't want company as I was trying to rest.  Shut door and gets repeated again.  They took her back to her room several times.  By now she is bringing papers trying to push on me that were something about God and church.  She no longer knocked, just walked in. The nurses and aides, cna's,   or whoever are here every  time.  Then she tries to pull the foam wedge out from under my elevated foot/ankle.  The one man, nursing asst I guess, got very loud and firm with her about not coming in the room. Nothing was working.   
Supper was quiet but I am jumping every time there is a knock on the door.  Then she starts again and I finally get up on the walker because I can't get to the wheel chair with her right there,  and I hollered at her to get out of my room, and hopped/walked to the door and stood there waiting for the na to come.  The head nurse came, said that they were in contact with the supervisor, and trying to resolve the situation.  Apologized over and over said she had never been like that.  
Wondering if I reminded her of someone and that was why she was so fixated on me. 
 The man na put velcro on the outside door frame and stretched some kind of band across as a physical barrier to stop her from walking in as a temp measure.  Yep, she wound up coming again, opened the door and tried to come in but the band stopped her.  They took her back to the room.  about a half hour later, she does it again, only has a walking cane or something in her hand, shaking the "top" the hand held end , up in the air.  I started actually screaming for the nurse.  They came running and got her.  In the mean time they had been trying to find me another room and I am begging to go back to the semi with Mrs. Gallagher cuz her talking was looking pretty good by now.  

In the meantime, they had contacted the family and they had authorized a "babysitter" and they were coming in just as she pulled the last "visit".  That solved that..... but I am in tears at this point, I mean really upset. It is an awful feeling of being immobile, almost trapped.  The foot/ankle is throbbing, being up on it before on the walker was not good for it. 
They brought me pain med, and finally I relaxed a bit.  But everytime that they knocked to see if I was okay, I'd react.  
Finally I called them at 12:30 a.m. to ask if they were going to do the night bp thing so maybe I could then go to sleep.  It wasn't bad 138/ ??? and I tried to go to sleep.  But was up 3 times between 1 and 5:30 a.m.   Not much rest.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I'm  sorry that you are having to deal with these issues Jan,   sure can understand your fustration  with the unwanted senile lady coming  uninvited  into your space....you may need a few cow patties to throw at her to get the message across.....


----------



## Bruce

Very stressful! I suspect you weren't far from  her back to her room, I know I would be. I hope they can keep her in check, a person shouldn't have their BP spike and stomach churn every time there is a knock on the door.

Do you suppose there might be a microwave for the staff and they could warm up your food just before bringing it in? 

A few more days, just a few more days. I know you can, I know you can  



farmerjan said:


> I just typed in a whole long reply, and hit something while trying to sit up a bit more and erased it all and can't seem to figure out a way to go back a page or anything to find it.


Sometimes Control/Command + Z will undo whatever you did accidentally.  Yes, I DO use that frequently.


----------



## farmerjan

PT is here so I will have to continue my saga in a bit


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> They came running and got her. In the mean time they had been trying to find me another room and I am begging to go back to the semi with Mrs. Gallagher cuz her talking was looking pretty good by now



I bet it was!!!      Hope they get you moved fast.

Yep, many in the rehab are elderly  (they fall, injure selves, etc) and many have the Big A.   Yes, they do have some strange days.  There was one similar at mom's place, visiting everyone!!

Totally opens your eyes, doesn't it???


----------



## farmerjan

Back and ate lunch.  I asked for a chef's salad instead of the catfish.  Don't eat catfish but if I did, don't think that lukewarm would cut it.  Salad was good.  Have put chef's salad in as my choices in several places, for future meals.  I am not a big pasta eater so put the salad in in place of a couple of the pasta meals.  This way at least it is not dependent on being hot, and it has been cold and fresh.  
The director of this rehab/nursing home came by on Thursday and apologized.  Seems he didn't get the full story, and I very clearly told him what had happened. Said that I wasn't mad but that I really thought that going back to the semi private with Mrs. Gallagher was a much better idea.  He said that they couldn't disclose patients conditions, but that it seems she developed a uti and the medication has been known to cause some irrational behavior.  A nurse had told me that confidentially the night before too.  They promised that there would be 24 hour care for her and that I would not be bothered again.  I said I would give it a chance;  they had another private room opening up but it was on the street side and they thought it would be more stressful if I were to AGAIN make a room change. 
So far so good.  I did get some sleep last night.  But when they came to get me for PT, who the hell else do you think would be in the "gym" but her.  I did my best to not make any eye contact, and saw her watching me out of the corner of my eye.  Was glad when that session was over. 

I'm going to have to get on the bed and elevate this ankle.  Done with PT for the day.  Took a tylenol but don't want a heavy duty pain pill, so gonna lay down and see if it will ease up a bit.  

Connected with the PT lady..... she is Phillipine and seems like we got talking about farming.  What she grew up with as normal farming, when they came to the US suddenly was "ORGANIC FARMING"...... so we talked all about the different practices and all.  She was great and I am not fighting wanting the walker because the hopping is too hard on the right knee. So I will use the wheelchair until the post op and then go from there.  I may be staying for the "extra week" all according to what gets decided at the post op appt.  Medicare pays 20 days, and I do not want to to kick in the extra for more than that. Not going to get too concerned til next week.  All the rehab/PT/OT  stuff I have no problem passing with flying colors so far. .  Doesn't even raise a sweat so they should "okay me" for release as far as that goes.  And of course, I can just "walk out " when I want. So, I will see what happens at the post op and go from there.  

See some sun today, about 20 degrees colder than yesterday after rain again.  Supposed to drop below freezing here and 20's at home according to the forecasts.  

Cell phone service is pretty bad here.  There are so many using them that it seems there just aren't enough "circuits" to carry the signals.  I have to go up to the lobby to get any reliable service at all.  It is a pain.  At least the computer is on wi-fi.  
Gotta take a break for this ankle.


----------



## Bruce

That all sounds a lot more positive Jan!


----------



## thistlebloom

Hopefully you will get better rest now without interruptions.  Sounds like you have a great handle on all the therapy sessions, and a good "farm talk" to boot! That should help lift your spirits.


----------



## Baymule

Wow. What a zoo. If you aren’t crazy when you get there, you will be if you stay long enough! Not much longer now.


----------



## Bruce

Combination nursing home and loony bin?


----------



## farmerjan

Hey guys & gals.... it's pushing 11 p.m.  and finally have a little relief from the "acheyness".  After some time of just trying to relax, I gave in and got a dose of pain med.  Took about an hour or so for it to finally get it to calm down.  But now I can sit up with my foot on the bed, and not see stars or feel like it was going to overwhelm me..... I didn't think it had gotten so far and then it took a little to get it back down. But I am definitely better than before.  

The male CNA from the other night of my hysterics/nut case night was back on tonight.  He was off yesterday.  He was very nice and I thanked him for the help Wed with all the unwanted visits and all.  He brought my dinner and said he heated up my cornbread so it was warmer.  He had to do my bp and all;  with it at 128/74;   and then  just now came by to see if there was anything I needed.  He said that I was the easiest patient on the floor.  After Wed I am surprised he didn't ask for a transfer to another wing!!!!!!  So, I am going to go in and wash up and hit the sack in a bit.  I hope to sleep better tonight.  Presently watching a "sappy" Hallmark movie.  

I went out to the lobby earlier and tried to call a friend, and then my son, but got voice mails.  Then when I came back  is when the ankle got hurting so didn't go out to try again. 

Think I can handle sitting in the chair to go in and wash, and stand one legged long enough to brush my teeth.  Then will watch the rest of the movie & call it a night.

I don't know if I am ready for that knee replacement any time soon..... Let's get through this ankle and get it healed.  And  see how this goes.  I know it is going to have to be done, but I would like to get back on my "feet" for a bit.  It wouldn't be before next winter at the earliest.  I will probably have it done there in Charlottesville, Va by the dr that my friends friend had hers done because she was back to riding in 5-6 weeks.  I would probably go into a local rehab for a bit, but they have you up and walking within days, so it will be a short stay so that I can get it together to be able to go home. That is for a consideration next year.  Let me get through this first.  Time to call it a night.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yes, sounds like you need to focus o one surgery at a time...but it’s good that you are realistic that it does need done, and have a good dr to go to!  I’m sorry about your rough week too.  When my Dad had his stroke, his roommate was a younger guy.  Apparently a nice quiet fella before HIS stroke.  But, after his stoke, he yelled the f- word and even WORSE constantly!!  My poor Dad.   Visiting him was a real eye opener!!  I’m glad you met a nice farmer friend, have a nice OT guy, and are doing well at your own therapy!!  Great job girl!!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning !! Hope you get some HOT coffee this morning. Definitely get this behind you before knee replacement. One at a time. BJ had a triple bypass, knee replacement, shoulder replacement, prostate surgery and his latest is cataract surgery. All have saved and improved his life tremendously. None were any fun, you have to go through it to get to it. The results will be worth all the pain and crazy, I promise you.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I don't know if I am ready for that knee replacement any time soon..... Let's get through this ankle and get it healed.


Definitely!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I am glad that you had the operation, but I hate that you having to go through such craziness!  Hang in there -- you toughed it out for several years before getting the surgery done, and soon you will be able to walk on that ankle with no pain!


----------



## farmerjan

It's Sat eve.  It has been a decent day mostly.  Sunny here but was 27 this morning.  My son said it was down to 13 there.  At least he got to get feeding done with the ground frozen this morning.  This eve we discussed the cattle market, and strategy about selling calves.  The worst thing is I had to go to the lobby to use the phone after getting his text.

So I did, talked to the nurse from Wed  night's madness and the cna as I went by.  Called my son, then he was trying to hook up the trailer so said he'd call me back in a couple minutes.  He did and we continued the conversation.  Within 5 min, someone else comes into the lobby..... and it is the "lady" I had my problems with.  She is with her "babysitter" and starts towards me telling the sitter that I was talking to her, and the sitter said, no, she is talking on her phone.  So they sit on the couch,  within 10 feet of me as I am trying to have a personal conversation.  This lobby is huge, split down the middle by the entry way which is at least 10-15 feet, and the bigger half of the lobby with the piano, and entrances to the restaurant etc. on the other side of where I was up in the corner at the desk to talk.  Common courtesy would indicate anyone to go to another section if someone is having a private conversation.  Not that they would understand the cattle talk..... just the principle of the thing..... So I finished the conversation and as I turned, the lady said hello, the sitter also said hello, I just acknowledged them with a hello and turned and came back to my room.   About an hour later the nurse came by to issue my regular aspirin, and I told her.  I said this is just ridiculous.  She said she agreed, but she was sure the sitter had no idea who I was.... so she brought her to my room to make sure she was aware that I am the person this woman has such a fixation with.  She said she was sorry, she didn't know, which I am sure she didn't.  But now she does.

The nurse said she cannot understand what the problem is with her, but she could fully understand what I was saying.  So,   I am hoping that now this might help. 

You know, you couldn't make this up........

Had alot of "achey" pain all day, no rehab, but I was up and down quite a bit.  Can't just stay on the bed, but  even with it up level,when I sit, it is below the  heart so causes more blood and aching/throbbing.  It isn't swelling though, and color and temp of the toes is good everyone says.

Oh well, tomorrow is Sunday, and I will spend more time here in the room as there are alot of visitors, and I don't need to see any that are visiting next door.   Not hard to hibernate and keep the door closed so to have privacy. 
Gotta get leg up higher since I have been out and about with the chair and all.


----------



## Grant

Sorry it has been such a zoo but glad things are healing well.


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope you know there is a bunch or people pulling for you.


----------



## Bruce

Seems like the staff is working hard to keep things under control. 

I understand the issue with the lack of cell service in the rooms and being stuck using the lobby but I'm not so sure about assuming someone on a cell phone is having a "private conversation". Nowadays people talk on their phones while walking down the street, even while grocery shopping using hands free ear/microphone things. Kinda weird looking at items on the shelves and having someone talking to "themselves" right next to you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We were in Walmart last week and one of the workers had those earphones in.  She was hacking away on the phone about her BF.  I didn’t think you were allowed to do that type of thing at work?  Oh well.

Anyways, Hi Jan.  I hope you will have a good Sunday.  Perhaps it is sunny there and you can look out the windows and take in some nice sunlight.  Good news...you are one day closer to your recovery...you are a strong woman, and you’ve got this!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mike CHS said:


> I hope you know there is a bunch or people pulling for you.



Amen to that!


----------



## Baymule

Jan, this morning I am downright envious of you. I don't know what I did, but I woke up at 3 AM in excruciating knee pain. I was able to go back to sleep, but when I got up I had a pity party. It hurt so bad that I broke down in tears and I NEVER cry. I took some ibuprofen, rubbed my knee with arnicare and got my cup of coffee. Poor BJ didn't know what to do, but has been waiting on me all morning. I am SO looking forward to my birthday! LOL I am thinking on knee replacement in the fall. Its a lot to think about. I'm tired of this crap and just want to wake up one morning with no pain. I try not to complain, I just suck it up, limp around and try to make the best of it. OK, rant  and pity party is over. Walking will be a challenge today. 

Staying in the Looney Bin is really tough on you and I truly hope you can get out of there on your post op appointment. Get home, smell the pastures, cows, heck, even wet chicken sh!t would be like perfume at this point! LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce

When Bay goes down the pity party road, it is time for a knee replacement!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> When Bay goes down the pity party road, it is time for a knee replacement!


Haha, it's past time!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just looked out my window and thought of you Jan, so here is a visual  fix for you....I know you know the wonderful  aroma . Hope you are having a good day and get back home soon


----------



## Mini Horses

@B&B Happy goats  -- where's the scratch & sniff spot???

ALSO -- Jan,  any pkg from Bay, don't open it!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I couldn't  find that button since the change of BYH's  format, lol.....😟


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, it is Thursday.  POST OP appt went well. Didn't get all the stitches out on the 2 larger incisions because they want to make sure there is no chance of the healed tissue/skin pulling apart.  They did take out 2 smaller stitches below the knee where they put some sort of thing to stablize the leg in position during the surgery;  also during surgery, they stretched the tendon and they put in 3 staples in it to hold it in place; and they took them out also.  I am disappointed that they couldn't take them all out but it could be worse.  So, I still have to keep it dry. It was re-wrapped to protect the stitches left in it.  But I can shower if I wrap it.  
The best part is I got a walking boot.  I can only put 25lbs weight on it this first week, 50 lbs next week  and 75 lbs the third week. Need to use a walker or a crutch but I can get around.  Can also use a knee scooter.  I am definitely going to see about getting the knee crutch put together and trying it out.  That will keep the weight off the ankle, and if I can do it, I won't need the crutches or anything that restricts my hands.
   Then back for another post op appt to have the stitches out and  x-rays.  So I'm not quite as far along as I'd hoped, but the PA that saw me was surprised they had me come back at 2 weeks and not 3 weeks.  Plus she was talking another cast and I said that the Dr. said a walking boot when he talked to me on Friday, after the surgery on Thursday.  So she got in touch with him and came back and said that the dr said a walking boot with some restrictions if it all looked okay.  Glad I spoke up and just didn't accept her opinion.  I asked them to spell out exactly what I could do and couldn't do.  Told both her and the other PA, the guy that was the one taking the cast off and all, that  I don't want to do anything to screw it up or do anything wrong, so I wanted to know exactly what I can and can't do so I don't mess this up.  So the guy gave me a run down of what to do, not do.  Plus he didn't like the way the one boot fit, so tried one in the next size, but a "short boot" that is only about half way up the calf.  It sticks out more beyond the toes, but said he liked the way it fit around the bandage wrap he put around the ankle. 
The best thing is I can take it off to sleep.  I still need to keep it elevated quite a bit to keep the swelling down, and to keep it from aching. And I will be able to get around better, and not go head to head with my PT about not putting it on the ground at all.  I can use it to balance myself, and transferring from one thing to another, like from bed to wheelchair,  just standing, or anything else.  
The only downside, is Michael cannot come to get me until Tuesday.  He has help tomorrow to get some heifers in that have to be delivered Saturday morning.  Early.   Then 2 separate funerals to go to on Sat;  at 11 and then at 2.  Sunday he has 2 guys coming to help him get some fences rebuilt from the down trees and the bulls tearing some stuff up.  Since he has had so much trouble getting any help,  I get it that he needs to get this stuff done with available help.  Monday he has 2 appts with 2 different drs, 1 for his hip and the other from the accident a year ago,  that he is still having to see.  So Tuesday is my scheduled departure day.  I can deal with this since I can actually move my foot a bit and can "take off" the dead weight, and so I will manage until he can get here.  Might be able to get a friend to come, but we could use the time on the trip home to catch up with some stuff. 

 He is leaving to go up to NH on Friday;  a friend is going to see his father in upper CT and Michael is buying and bringing home my fathers' real nice ford ton truck that he used to pull his travel trailer with.  My father has sold the travel trailer, will never be able to drive and travel again,  and with my mom's constant need for care, they do not have any future traveling to look forward to.  They also are going through money and her in-home care is costing and my father is unwilling for her to go into any kind of care facility.  That is where they should both be, but he refuses and so they will bankrupt themselves there at home and there is no talking to them about it.  Therefore, he had talked to the ford dealership before he had his stroke in July,  looking to turn some things into "cash", and since he will never be able to use it, it may as well get sold.  Got some prices and had pretty much decided to sell them, and my son said if he didn't sell them as a pair, then he was interested.  The travel trailer sold, it was like new, and so my son is getting the truck for what it was agreed on that it could be sold for on the open market,  which is more than what the dealer would give him.  So, Michael is going to get it.  Not an expense we need, but it is just too good a deal to pass up and he could never afford to buy a truck like it.  I'm not sold on the whole deal, but he has a point.  It's not any money out of my pocket, and I think he is looking to sell a few other things he has, that we don't use or need,  to help pay for it.  
So he will come get me on Tuesday, and then leave on Friday, come back on Monday.  I won't have anything to do as he will have the one friend help with the feeding while he is gone.  When he gets home, we will go test that 550 cow herd.... him and the girl that has helped me will do the parlor work, and I can be in the office and do all the computer stuff and then get the samples all packed to get sent off.  I can talk to other farmers that want to be tested and work out the ones that will do their own samples and me do the "book work".  Michael said he could maybe help sample some of the ones that have to be tested;  especially the farms that need meters set up in.  He is thinking he will be back to work  by mid-March.  I think that Geneva will be able to help a little bit;  she said that if I had some to do, if it was on her day off she would be glad to help if she could.  We'll make it work.  Once I am walking with just the boot, I will be able to do some of the slower smaller ones on my own.... with the farmers doing the meter set up in the barns. 

I also can drive if I am not taking any of the pain killers, and I feel comfortable.  Let's face it, driving at home is  nothing like the traffic here so I am not too worried about it.  I won't have to do alot or go many places, but will have the freedom to do so.  Since my right foot is totally useable, an automatic is fine to drive.  Don't know if my car is back together again yet. I can at least drive the 4x4 truck, that is automatic if necessary. 

So that's the update.  I am alot happier to just be able to rub the calf of my leg, and not have the dead weight on it 24/7......  The incisions will leave some not pretty scars, but if it works better without pain, then I will deal with the looks.  They ought to fade some with time too. 

I'm going to bed.  Been a long day.  Plus it has been snowing here like the dickens and there is over 2 inches and it is still coming down.  CRAZY...... 20's tonight, then 45-50 tomorrow and 60 over the weekend.  The daffodils are out and the forsythia is in full bloom.


----------



## Baymule

That is a whole lot of good news! 

The walking boot will be much better for you. The truck sounds like a good deal, your son is using his head and grabbing a good deal. Him driving you back home sounds like spending some needed time together. 

It's snowing? Lucky us only got rain.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Great news, and good to hear from you Jan.


----------



## Ridgetop

Just heard a week ago that you were laid up.  That wacky woman would have me barricading the door!  You will be happy to get home, but don't let that experience drive you home before you are physically able.  You don't want to end up back in the hospital because you over do at home.  I can't figure out how to find anyone's post on this site unless I go back into the alerts I have gotten in the past.  Now the computer won't take me to then either.    I hope you recover soon - nursing homes suck, but at least you are not stuck crawling around on your own and damaging your ankle more as would happen if no one was there to help you.  

I saw on the news that there was a lot of flooding in Tennessee.  Are you getting heavy rain too?  Last year I remember it was a problem for the hay.  Hope there is better weather this year 

I think the idea of buying your dad's big truck is a good one since you will know how it was taken care of.   I'm praying for you.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> The incisions will leave some not pretty scars, but if it works better without pain, then I will deal with the looks.


Let's face the facts Jan, men your age are more interested in your mind than your legs 
I'm glad all is going well, I know it isn't as fast as you hoped but from the outside I think it is going pretty quickly.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bruce said:


> Let's face the facts Jan, men your age are more interested in your mind than your legs



I am shocked Bruce!  DH assures me that men never stop looking.  That is why I hide his glasses before asking how I look to him.   However, just wear pants or a long skirt, and a top with a deep cut neckline and a push up bra. Pushup because at our ages we know it takes a lot to keep the girls up in place!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just looked out my window and thought of you Jan, so here is a visual  fix for you....I know you know the wonderful  aroma . Hope you are having a good day and get back home soonView attachment 69929


Oh my goodness..what a great view!!  Is that your land or the neighbors’?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Let's face the facts Jan, men your age are more interested in your mind than your legs
> I'm glad all is going well, I know it isn't as fast as you hoped but from the outside I think it is going pretty quickly.


I have an ugly scar on my ankle from my surgery last year...really long.  Chris doesn’t care a bit.  I was self conscious at first....he says scars make you sexy!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh my goodness..what a great view!!  Is that your land or the neighbors’?


Cow neighbor's property in 90 plus acres along the side of us and behind the far back of us....


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> I am shocked Bruce!  DH assures me that men never stop looking.  That is why I hide his glasses before asking how I look to him.   However, just wear pants or a long skirt, and a top with a deep cut neckline and a push up bra. Pushup because at our ages we know it takes a lot to keep the girls up in place!


 Frankly, at 6' 2" and nearly 64 Y/O,  I wouldn't be able to see the scar on Jan's leg without sitting on the floor.  The only time I focus on DW's foot is when she needs help getting a sock on it. 

I could see the area you are suggesting though


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

That sounds like something my Chris would say.  One minute talking about how old he is, the next how he still looks at my legs...silly men.  But we love them.  . No worries Jan...you’ll feel so good, the scar will melt away from your mind!  I highly recommend using Palmers cocoa butter cream on it once it’s healed.  It will help reduce the scar, etc.  and, it does wonders on my hands too now!  . So, how are feeling today?  Anything new and exciting to report?  Any good gossip?    Keep up the great work!!


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Seems like the staff is working hard to keep things under control.
> 
> I understand the issue with the lack of cell service in the rooms and being stuck using the lobby but I'm not so sure about assuming someone on a cell phone is having a "private conversation". Nowadays people talk on their phones while walking down the street, even while grocery shopping using hands free ear/microphone things. Kinda weird looking at items on the shelves and having someone talking to "themselves" right next to you.



I get what you are saying @Bruce, but @  8 p.m. at night, no one else in the whole lobby which is in 2 "sections" , with the wide walkway area between, with my back towards them, and 5 other couch/coffee table chair grouping areas  that can handle seating a good number of people, it was just rude to come up to me and then to sit on the couch closest to me when the caregiver told her that I was on the phone.  I get the whole thing about seeing people who are "seemingly talking to themselves",  been next to them in the store and such.  But there was no excuse  and it was just a rude invasion of my privacy.  Done and over.  Sadly, that is what is wrong with some of the modern world.  There is no consideration for others in public.  Manners don't seem to get taught, and with everyone always texting and messaging, people don't even learn common courtesy in day to day - FACE TO FACE - interaction with people.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday afternoon.  It has been cold here compared to last week.  20's the last 2 nights, 30's yesterday and today.  Then temps back up to the 50's and 60's. and some rain again this coming week. 

I was really psyched  after getting the boot.  Figured that the first time with PT I could get a feel for using it, and get used to the different feel and all.  So on Friday, I got up at 6:45 and decided to get dressed before breakfast,  instead of after eating, because sometimes breakfast is there at 7:30 and sometimes not til well after 8:00.  One of the part-time PT people came in right at 8:00 a.m.  Had her once last week but it was after breakfast, she likes to get started early I was told.   She has me doing the different "bed exercises"  to contract shoulder and back and butt muscles and all is good.  Then she decides that we are going to the "gym".  So we go and she puts me on the sitting bicycling/arm machine.  Up to now,  the head PT lady, whom I found common ground with on some of the farming/gardening stuff,  and who is tough but I do like,  has had my left foot off to the side so there is no pressure on the foot/cast.  I have been doing 10 or 15 minutes on it all according to how my right knee is feeling. But the left leg is supported up on a stool.  This one decides that the booted foot can go on the other peddle. I was a little hesitant, since I had only had the boot on for 2-3 hours the day before coming back from the dr's office.  But who am I to question the experts????? So I did 5 min and it was starting to ache, and so I took it off the peddle,  and left it down and did another 5 min and quit.  She was in the office doing some computer stuff.  I told her when she came back out that it had started to ache and I took it off.  Then we did some standing on the right foot, leg lifts with the left and such.  Then decided that I needed to address the step since I had one at home.  She also had me stand with the booted foot on the scale to try to get an idea of what 25 lbs pressure was.  Since I don't have alot of feeling it seems a little absurd.  I get that they don't want me to put too much weight on it.  I am not going to put "my weight" on it.  I am trying to get a feel for it but it is hard to tell how much pressure is 25 lbs.  It seems that what I can feel is closer to the 40 lbs.  But not wanting to do too much, I also am  trying to go easy.  So anyway, she has a walker and wants me to step up on the "step" and basically use my arms and to practically "hop" up with the right leg.  I told her point blank at this point, that I can maneuver  steps alot better with the crutches than I can with a walker.  The walker just does not feel as steady to me, Plus since I am only supposed to put 25 lbs., on the left,  I am basically having to do "hops" and the right knee doesn't like that.  She was pretty iffy but gave in and let me use the crutches.  I showed her how I have done it with crutches in the past and she had to admit that I could do it pretty good that way.  I finally sat in the wheelchair and said that's it.  She said that I did okay and brought me back to the room.  
The OT came by right as I got there and said that I could get a shower if I wanted.  So we wrap the leg and I get in the shower and it felt good but my leg is starting to really ache from being down so I cut it short and got dried off.  The bandage got a little damp, not real wet, but I took the sock off that helps to protect the bandage/leg from the boot so it can dry out and finally got my breakfast at 9:30.  I was hurting and the although they reheated the food, it wasn't very good.  I tried laying down and elevating the foot, and it continued to hurt more so finally called for the Jason the nurse, for a pain pill.  Gave me the oxy as he said it would work faster and to give it about a half an hour and then if it wasn't alot better he could give me the tramadol that the drs office had prescribed on Thursday.  It is less likely to be addictive and I had told them that I wasn't having any acute pain but just some real achey pain some days.   Well 45 hours later, he came by and it had backed off a little but was still throbbing a bit so I took the tramadol.  Guess that was not the best for my stomach.  Got very lightheaded, and queasy and was quite sick with nausea the rest of the day on top of it just hurting. I dozed off & on all afternoon, ate about half of my lunch because did not want my stomach to be empty and sick.  I refused to take any more pain meds to upset the stomach more.  It was not a very good first day of my boot.  I was pretty uptight and did not sleep good.  But finally this morning my stomach was feeling better, and my ankle/leg wasn't throbbing - hurting so much.
Although gun shy of taking another pain pill, both the night nurse, Lisa, who I like, and Jason the day nurse, agree that I need to get some of the pain med in me before the PT sessions, because once it starts to ache, it gets ahead of me and then I have a hard time backing it down.  I wasn't too keen on taking anything  this morning, but was afraid that if they came early to get me for PT again, which they do on the weekends too, that I would get to where I was yesterday.  So I took the Tramadol, and was really worried about the nausea.  Luckily, I haven't had any problems and they probably aren't going to do any  PT now.  Figures......I hate not having a basic schedule.  But today, I feel better so I just keep telling myself that it's only a few more days. 

I ate some  breakfast and lunch but it was back to being lukewarm.  I think I am going to put on the boot, and take a ride in the chair down to get some ice cream.  There's an "ice cream bar'" available as well as a "coffee bar" for residents and their families.  I think some ice cream sounds good about now.  I have had the foot up all morning except to sit on the side of the bed for about  20 min at breakfast and lunch.  Need to move around a bit again, anyway.  

3 more days til Tuesday.  I know that the PT,  Divine, that I have been working with will be in on Sunday, she told me Thursday morning that she was off Fri and Sat and that she would come look for me on Sunday,  cuz I had no idea what the dr was going to say and what my going home schedule was going to be.   I'll work with her on Sun and Mon I guess.  They don't do any on the day of discharge. Hope I can get in to get my hair washed Tuesday morning so that won't be a pressing issue for a few days.  I really am looking forward to some solitude.  The support  people here, nurses, cna's, and all are pretty nice.  The food, mediocre.  But I will be glad to have no one within sight/sound for a day or two.  And I have several 1/2 gallons ( or whatever they are now)  of ice cream in the freezer at home...... plus lots of soup and stuff so will get some HOT meals.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hospitals are the pits!   Then, we have to pay them for it.  Like you say, only 3 more days!!

The snow you had was part of a storm front that came my way and met with another front from up North of us.   The two collided and I had 5" of snow Thurs.  50s today, so melting nicely.  Thrilled for it to be gone.

No doubt you will be glad to have "alone" time.    Be sure you have some pain relief at home because you will be moving around and with the foot down, you know throbs & aches will be there!   It probably isn't as much the actual discomfort as the not being able to get it to stop, right?   I know, for me, I can endure but not for extended time.  It gets OLD fast.   At home, you can pace yourself.


How's DS coming along with the hip?   I think he's been released for "normal" use now -- of course some things he does aren't "normal" but, that can be controlled till Spring and better weather.    Yep, both of you should be healed about the same time.  LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

When the doctors release you for "normal activities" be sure to tell them what is actually normal for *YOU*!  LOL

When DS3 was only about 9 or 10 he fell off his skate board and hurt his thumb.  After he screamed when I "massaged" it to make it better, I took him to the ER.  Ooops!  He had broken his navicular bone.  After x-rays and a cast, the doctor said he could go back to his regular activities.  When he heard me telling DS3 that he would only have to feed and that DS2 would do all the milking, the doctor inquired into their "regular" activities.  He was shocked to hear that their regular activities did not consist of video games and TV.  LOL  It wa kidding season too.  DS3 showed his goats wearing his cast.  Luckily the first show was a winter one and the kids were not required to shave their goats due to the weather.  DS2 took over all the milking (12-18 dairy does am and pm) and accused DS3 of deliberately breaking his thumb just to get out of his chores!  LOL  Ever since, it has become a family joke when some gets hurt to tell them that "Mommy will rub it and make it better".


----------



## farmerjan

Haven't heard results of the scan yet on his hip.  He was supposed to get those heifers moved early today;  then the 2 services.  He was referred to some PT for the hip but has not been released yet for work.  He said that he expects to be back to work by mid-March with some PT still.  Guess that is something else we will be discussing on the way home from here on Tuesday. 
I do know that the friend, Jason, is rebuilding the  2nd engine for the car.  We are not getting any satisfaction from the company, and they said that there is some "fine print" in the purchase contract because the engine was not installed within a certain time frame.  Believe me, this company will have a name of mud when we get done with it. We did all that they said, then they wouldn't answer the texts and phone calls after the 2nd engine was bad,  until the time ran out.  Jason said that he thinks both engines can rebuilt, and that he might be able to use the other one.  So we will see.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> So anyway, she has a walker and wants me to step up on the "step" and basically use my arms and to practically "hop" up with the right leg.


Somehow a walker in conjunction with even one step sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Bruce , I am not at all impressed with her method or thoughts.  I realize that learning to negotiate one step is important, and necessary.  And that it can be done using a walker and for some is necessary.  But to do it just 12 hours or so after getting the boot when I am just trying to "try it on for size" is just not my idea of the way to do things.  Plus, the light weight bearing of 25 lbs is for a week, then 50 then 75. The total non-weight bearing before also had to do with the 3 staples in the tendon that were on the bottom of the heel and foot.  After the  next 3 week checkup, if the rest of the stitches come out,  it looks like I will be just walking in it, in the boot as the joint becomes more functional. Plus the foot fits into the boot and the heel is flat down for the weight.  I was told to step down on it square, just not hard. And this boot doesn't allow for non-heel or toe only touching/walking/weight bearing.   I think that they expected me to be putting weight on it and so the limits are so that I will be more careful and I respect that.  Part of it is so that I don't push it as she wasn't going to put the weight limits on it,  as she first said to not put all my weight on it right off;  to take it easy at first, then decided that maybe being more limiting would keep me from overdoing it.  I am TOTALLY determined NOT TO CAUSE ANY problems so that there is no reason for it to not heal right the first time.  So I am going to humor them so that I don't screw it up.  But, I am also not going to do this "stepping" up a step with the walker when I can do it, with the crutches,  without putting more than just a balancing on the left foot.  I could definitely feel the step but could pick my foot up completely off the step as soon as I positioned the crutches and that is when she conceded that it wasn't a bad way of doing it.   I'm no expert, but I have been on crutches more than once in my life.


----------



## Baymule

This has been an experience, for sure. Rehab. That word doesn't sound bad until you get there and realize that you are in a semi looney word. I bet you can't wait for knee replacement...….rehab? 

Peace. Quiet. Yup, you sure need a double helping of that.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, well, well -- tomorrow is RELEASE day!!    

Bet you will want to stop for a HOT meal, ASAP.   Yeppers, stop at a restaurant for good, hot, enjoyable meal.  It will make the ride home far more pleasant.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday morning, waiting for breakfast.  Matt, OT came by and asked if I wanted another shower since I am going home tomorrow and I said sure. He will be back after breakfast.  There isn't anything much for them to work with me as far as OT goes since I am capable of doing all the basics as far as personal care and all that OT works with you for.  I am going to call and see if they can wash my hair tomorrow morning.  My son won't be here until sometime after noon I don't think.  I imagine I will be down for PT sometime today.  I guess the regular PT person didn't work yesterday after all.  Did have one other part-time one come in and did some of the strength exercises with my arms and all with the stretchy bands that they use.  Quiet day yesterday and that's okay. They don't come in to the main offices until 8:30 or 9:00 so I will make a few phone calls after breakfast and the shower.  Don't know the protocol about getting out and want to make sure the main office is aware of everything.  I think that with most, it is up to the PT and OT and doctors to make those determinations, and what is covered by their insurance/medicare and all that.  Plus most are "older" and families are involved with their care and final determination of where they are going to go after their stay in "rehab" is over.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

congratulations on making it through the biggest challenges Jan, your heading down the home stretch now


----------



## Bruce

On the road in 24 hours!


----------



## Baymule

There really is no place like home. 






​


----------



## Bruce

I'm trying to visualize Jan wearing shoes like that  But I bet she would if doing so and clicking her heels together would get her home.


----------



## farmerjan

HOME SWEET HOME.    Trying to keep foot elevated this eve and hard to use computer stretched out on bed.  Everything went okay.  Will update tomorrow.


----------



## thistlebloom

Welcome home!


----------



## Baymule

That is great news! I am so glad that you are home now and I KNOW you are!


----------



## Mini Horses

GOOD MORNING !!!    

I know you are glad to be home.   Be careful.  Be happy.  Don't let the aches get ahead of you --  OTC pain meds and you surely have those on hand.   It's  uphill now with your "rebuilt ankle" --  you'll be chasing cows before you know it!  

Until then,  rest and heal.


----------



## farmerjan

Good morning and thank you to all.  I managed to get into the salon at the rehab and got my hair washed early Tuesday morning.  Had packed alot of my stuff the night before and finished that morning.  My son texted me and said he was close at 10 a.m..  Then he got there, had to go through a bunch of paperwork at the nurses station and all and we were out of there by 11.  Came up through and stopped at a Logans steakhouse above Danville and had a great meal.  Then came up and took prescrips to Walmart but you can't fill them in Va.,  if there is more than one written on a prescrip paper,  if there is more than one opiod.  Had both the oxi and the tramadol on the same paper, so they have to get the dr at the rehab to call back and okay them.  So he is going to go pick them up today.  I had some tramadol at home so could get through with no problem.  I probably don't need them much since I only took them sporadically anyway.... but it won't hurt to have a few on hand in case.  I think there is only like 10  pills per prescrip.  I started to have a reaction to tylenol ;  so had to stop taking that too.  Ibuprofen tears my stomach up unless it is the buffered kind and they don't want you to take that for at least a month after surgery anyway.  

I wound up driving my little truck home from my sons house, as I didn't want to be totally without any transportation.  Since it is all rural roads, I used the clutch with the right foot to start it, and then I can shift without the clutch using the trucks' rpm, so got it home with no problem.  Don't want to drive it anywhere, but at least I know I can in an emergency.  Mike came later and brought my suitcase and all that stuff.  It felt good to have some plain peace and quiet.  The automatic truck had something wrong, and he has ordered the part 3 times and they kept sending the wrong one.  He got the right one on Monday late, so will get it put on before he leaves to go up north so I have something here and automatic is safer.  I really don't have to go anywhere, but with him gone for several days, I just don't want to be "stranded here" in case of any emergency.  Sometimes friends aren't home either, and the cell phone service is still so spotty some days.  The truck may sit the whole time, but I have the option if I need it.

They made an appt from the rehab with my PCP, but it is for the day before my appt in NC at 3 weeks.  Don't know why.  So I talked to the lady at the PCP, asked if there was a specific reason for that appt., she said that they do it as matter of course from the rehab because I am "leaving their jurisdiction" and so it is like handing me off to the next one.   I explained that I was due to go back to the PA at the surgeons office for an appt the next day, explained about the walking boot, not having all the stitches out, the xrays they are going to take etc.  She agreed that it was pointless for me to come there until I had the appt in NC.  I will call back and see what they want to do as far as any further PT as there is a prescrip for that too.... but other than the exercises I am presently doing, there is nothing they can do with the ankle until the stitches are out.  I guess they don't think that I am capable to make my own appts.... and to be fair, I guess there are those that can't or won't or don't.....but it seems to me that after 2 weeks and all the results from the PT and OT there, that they would just tell me what I should do and accept that I will do it.  Nope, that would be too much to expect them to realize that I have some common sense. 

Nice to look out the window at the fields and the landlord's cows.  The best was the bed..... I slept real good last night.  The bad is that the bathroom is so far away from the bedroom.  I am still going to start looking for another place, and the bathroom will either be attached to the master bedroom, or at least in the next room, not totally at the other side of the house and through 3 doors and all that bs.  I have always hated where the bathroom was here.  But when you are limited with your walking movements, it is a B#$@H.  

Got a prescrip for the knee scooter, but Medicare doesn't want to pay for it.  Wheel chair won't fit here too well,  but the scooter is narrower.  So I got one, under $100, Not like it is going to break me.   The crutches don't allow you to carry anything around but the scooter has a basket.  Then if anyone needs it in the future, it's here.  I have a total of 3 prs of crutches that have been inherited from various family members over the years and my son has his too.  I am going to put the knee crutch together today and see how that works.  Never got to try it before going,  with all that I was trying to get done.  I think that I will have to see how well it works, I think that for getting around like with feeding the cats and chickens here,  it will be good,  but for quickly getting around the scooter will be faster like a trip to the bathroom.  

Got to see if I can get the dvd player hooked up to the TV.  My old tv's picture is going bad, little lines constantly going through it and it won't straighten out with all the fine tuning and all.  Hell, the tv is over 30+ years old.  Got one sitting here from when my parents retired to NH and sold their house in CT and that's over 10 yrs ago. It wasn't but a couple years old, been just sitting here.  It won't fit in my little entertainment center, it is too wide.  So it is on a coffee table and I will see if I can get the right wires to the right places so I can watch movies.  I have more movies than most video stores used to,  I think.  Many I have picked up at Goodwill for a dollar or 2 and at yard sales and such and even a few at Walmart in the 3.97 bins.  Since the old tv started going bad, I just haven't bothered watching it, but will have plenty of time now as I take the breaks in between, to keep this foot/ankle up.  Don't want it to be swelling alot. 

Have found that I do miss seeing the news on the tv already.  Going to see if I can get some of it on the computer.  

Do miss the "breakfast in bed",  but I will be able to make oatmeal pretty easy.  Probably will stick to instant for a few days so I am not standing for too long until I get more used to the boot and the weight.  It actually does weigh more than the cast they had on it and is bigger/wider.  Thank god I can take it off  when I am sitting etc.,  Might be easier if I use the scooter and can rest that leg on it instead of having it hang straight down.  

So that's the latest update.   Getting hungry so got to go find something to eat.  Need to get some basic groceries, milk, and bread, and some fresh fruit and such.  But for the next couple of days I am pretty okay.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So happy to read that you are back home and on the mend Jan.....there is nonthing better than being back in your own space and your own bed   ......watch lots of movies and enjoy your peace and quiet my friend, you have earned it .


----------



## farmerjan

I just watched a short Youtube video from "our Wyoming Life" and everyone needs to pass it on to every single "town friend".  Bloomberg, you have no idea what it takes to be a farmer.  It was good, short and to the point that the whole bunch of A$$HOLES like him, and all that think farming is so easy, really don't have a clue.  Most on here get it, but if you have a minute.  Watch it.  Someone needs to take those like Bloomberg, and stuff a hot branding iron up their a$$$es.  
Thank you Mike on Our Wyoming Life.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I just watched it,


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> So I got one, under $100,


No place to rent one? That is what my Dad did though I have no idea how much it cost to rent for a few weeks. 



farmerjan said:


> I am going to put the knee crutch together today and see how that works.


We'll just call you "pegleg"  So glad you are home where it is quiet and the food will be the temp you want it, let the mending begin!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I just watched a short Youtube video from "our Wyoming Life" and everyone needs to pass it on to every single "town friend".  Bloomberg, you have no idea what it takes to be a farmer.  It was good, short and to the point that the whole bunch of A$$HOLES like him, and all that think farming is so easy, really don't have a clue.  Most on here get it, but if you have a minute.  Watch it.  Someone needs to take those like Bloomberg, and stuff a hot branding iron up their a$$$es.
> Thank you Mike on Our Wyoming Life.


Watched that, did a little Googling:
"Later, he contrasts the nature of that work with that of the “information economy”: “[…] The information economy is fundamentally different because it’s built around replacing people with technology and the skill sets that you have to learn are how to think and analyze, and that is a whole degree level different. You have to have to have a different skill set, you have to have a lot more gray matter.”"  source of the text

Yep, clueless. It takes a certain brain "design" to do software. I did it for 34 years and I know a lot of people who say they couldn't do it. By the same token, it takes a certain brain "design" for "artistic" work. I couldn't do it, my brain doesn't do that. And all of the other professions take a certain type of brain "design". A farmer has to be a Jack/Jill of all trades and it takes a certain brain "design" to be able to jump to each new "problem" that comes up and fix it. Can't call the "professional" and wait until they have time to come fix it while you cool your heels. Have to be a business(wo)man, run your business from the paper side and the dirt side.


----------



## farmerjan

Might have rented one from a medical supply that is 25 miles away.... then someone to take me, and it isn't covered by medicare.  Don't know how long I would have it, at least 3 weeks or more, and that was 2/3 of the cost of the new one.  Plus going to get it and take it back.  Someone will need this somewhere down the road I am sure.  Have already used it in the house, it was in only a couple of "pieces" to put together and went together in about 10 minutes.  It will just make it easier since I really don't have to put on the boot just to go to the bathroom with it.  They tell you to put the boot on anytime you are "up" but if I don't put the foot on the floor then I won't in the house, for just that. 

Yeah, I also googled bloombergs little speech, and his attitude about how he could teach anyone to dig a hole, plant a seed cover it up and add some water and a corn plant comes up..... and all the parts you also mentioned @Bruce  about his comments of more "grey matter" and all that.  He's an idiot.  I'd like to take any and all like him and let them support themselves totally by having nothing and growing their own food and all for a year. Give them the seeds and even some tools..... but let them see how easy it is.  

One of the cna's at the rehab, the guy on the 3-11 shift that was very decent to me;  we got into some discussions about gardening and all.  He was one that thought that they would save all kinds of money and grow all this food and all.  His girlfriend/partner and he,  have had several gardens and have had all sorts of encounters with bugs and even  more with deer eating the plants and such;   so that they were doing all this work and getting nothing for it.  I explained that a farmer plants 4 seeds to get the product of one..... one for the bugs, one for the varmints, one for God and one for the farmer to harvest.  I'm sure I didn't say it right.... but you get the picture.  I told this to Vance and he just looked at me and shook his head.  I said that no one ever said it would be easy and if it was, everyone that gardened would overproduce and there would be so  much food it would be free for all to just go pick and eat.  He said that last eve when I said I was going home the next day, that he enjoyed our conversations and that he had learned alot about farming and gardening.  I am glad if it gave him even a little more appreciation of farmers and gardeners what they do.


----------



## Bruce

Plus that "first tomato" is really expensive when you have to get all the tools you need. Now he needs a 7' deer fence. Takes quite a long time to recover the startup costs even at the scale of a relatively small garden.

Dad had it easier with renting his scooter since there are places only a few miles from his home. I don't know his cost to rent vs buy.


----------



## Baymule

Finally home, peace and quiet. Yes, having a bathroom attached to the master bedroom is very convenient, too bad yours is on the other end of the house. At least it isn't an outhouse. LOL 

When my husband had surgeries, he couldn't call and set his own appointment with PT either. The PT place called him after they got orders from the hospital and set an appointment. The first one was about paperwork and time wasting stuff, after that, they got to working on him. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> too bad yours is on the other end of the house. At least it isn't an outhouse. LOL



Yeppers-- that would be a problem!    Makes 3 doors & a little INSIDE walk sound pretty good.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, home 2 days.  I actually miss the tv for watching news and stuff.  Oh well.  

A couple of things that I can say are an absolute necessity.  Having a bathroom adjacent to the bedroom is a necessity.  No ifs, ands, or buts about it.  If you think that you might need to make a trip, do it then.  It takes too much energy and effort with something like this walking boot to put on, and trying maneuver with the knee scooter or crutches.... you can't do it fast if you decide you need to make a trip now.  If there was an outhouse, there would be an inside pan under the bed or something!!!!!!!
Going through several doors is a pain.  Since they have to be opened and closed due to the exposure to temp differences. Anyone that has something like a hip, knee or ankle or foot done, being in a room that is adjacent to other rooms where the temps are all the same so you don't have to constantly open and close doors behind you is pretty much a necessity too. This house is in 2 "sections" ;  the main house is stone and the kitchen is a brick addition.  No insulation in the kitchen walls.  You cannot leave the door open from the "house" into the kitchen part, or I would be spending a fortune on heat and barely be able to keep it at 65.  Did that the first year.  
Then you go out the kitchen door, to the "porch",  then into the bathroom.  So 2 more doors in the space of 5 feet.  You don't want to have to go through doors that you have to close and open.  
And there are sills between each room here.  So a bump to go into each room.  Not much fun with the scooter as you have to really give it a push to get it over and you feel it in the knee. 
Hardwood floors are preferable, or vinyl or tile or something flat and hard.  There is carpet here, at least it is fairly smooth,  with no pile depth.  But it makes the scooter a little harder to push. Any throw rugs have to be moved so no tripping over them.  

It's not too bad being alone except for the meals.  No good way to take them from place to place with the crutches or the scooter.  Standing to even put stuff in the oven, then getting it out is a PITA.  It takes alot more energy than you think to make a meal.  Even just heating something up.  It would be nice to have someone who can cook. 

Having something to drink closeby.  Being alone means a trip to the fridge to have anything cold.  Yes I keep water in bottles in the bedroom.  Had a dorm size fridge in the room in rehab and it was close and handy to get something and just be able to toss it over to the bed or just turn around and put it on the recliner then be able to move it from there to the table next to the bed.  I tried to anticipate things, but these are things you don't  always think of.  A dorm size fridge would have been on my list of have to haves here by myself. 

Raised seat for the toilet is a life saver as it makes it easy to get up and down without putting much pressure on the ankle. 

In actuality, the wheelchair was great for getting to the bathroom and it has a "zero turn"  whereas the knee scooter does not.  Scooter is okay but I am not thrilled by it.  Chair allows you to put leg up without putting pressure on the other leg.  You can turn and sit on the scooter so not the worst thing, but not comfortable for long.   The knee out behind means for allowances for getting around too. You forget it sticks out. 
 Just some hints for anyone  (@Baymule)  anticipating future surgery.


----------



## farmerjan

Had thunder and lightning storms last night and rain.  This morning it is sunny and very breezy.  Chilly compared to yesterday, at least a 20 degree drop.  Supposed to get down below freezing the next 2 nights again.  Absolutely crazy weather for "winter time".  The climbing rose by the window is actually showing some green leaves starting to come out.  I haven't looked at the peach trees yet.  Not good.

My son said that the cows are going through hay like crazy.  Sold about 20 feeders, last week, got another 50 to go in the next couple of weeks.  Won't have much hay left over this year since we kept all these calves after weaning. Silage will barely last.  Don't think that we are going to do things this way next year.  But who knows.  Since they have just opened up the US to allow importation of live beef from South America Brazil, , which has been closed for the past several years, it will hurt our prices and we might just keep decreasing our cattle numbers.  This up and down weather hurts weight gain, and more chances for pneumonia and respiratory  problems.


----------



## Baymule

One thing this doublewide has going for it is a nice big bathroom adjacent to the master bedroom. It has a stand up shower and a big garden tub. We also have adjustable beds and those are really nice. When I brought BJ home after having heart surgery, I brought the head of the bed up, sat him down, put his feet on the bed and he used the remote to lower his back to a comfortable level. 
BJ is a pretty good nurse and the very few times I have been sick enough to stay in bed, he waited on me. 

I wish you had someone there to help you. It's tough to be by yourself when you are recovering from surgery. At least you will be better prepared for your knee surgery. Maybe a microwave along with the dorm refrigerator? I hope you can move before your next surgery. A bathroom actually part of the house would be nice.


----------



## Mini Horses

News is about the most I watch on my (lke yours) OLD, dying TV.  But, if bed rest is needed, the noise of it is often welcome.   Mine is only 20 y/o, so I have built in DVD & CD ability.   It was top of the line when bought.  LOL     Sure the efforts are a PIA -- especially when you are used to buzzing along quickly without issue -- but, you will adapt in a few days.   Grudgingly but, adapt. So if you can sit on the scooter, take that to the kitchen, sit and open the oven, etc.., then stand.  Maybe?

I'm thinking a lot of premade, MW meals would have been good planning.  I like my coffee hot but, water I prefer at just cooler than room temp -- unless outside in 90 temps!  Then cold water.

You probably have another week of "awh crap" and then you will be doing better.   But it is good to hear what things are NOT thought about before an op of this nature.  Nothing like experience!   At least your son had 2 women waiting on him.  RFLOL

We are having that same CRAZY weather here.   Wake up and it's 50 -- high temp for the day.  WTH?  It's 35 going to bed and 28 at next morning get up!   At least you have all that hay you are feeding  (not to say it was free or no work!!),  I have to go get mine -- and yes, these goats are eating way, way more than usual.  Hurting  me with cost.  I get mine from a source that has trailer loads brought in from PA & NY, so she watches out for my supply LOL.   A trailer load is coming today, in fact & I will go there late afternoon.    I can get & store a week or 2 at a time (only 7 miles from me).   She will hold back from others if running low.  Yeah, friends are good!!  LOL 

Won't be long before you are outside walking and telling us how good the new ankle is functioning!


----------



## farmerjan

I did some premade meals, and have some other frozen stuff that can come out and go in convection oven.  But transferring from oven to even the table is difficult.  Heated water for instant cocoa, no problem, filled cup,  mixed, then realized that there was no way I could take it with me to the bedroom.... GRRRRR.   It's stuff like that.  Yeah, I am on week 2 so allowed 50 lbs pressure on ankle, and I am sure  that I have done that much.  But you still have to carry stuff.  I do have a  small,  plastic, 1 gal bucket with handle that has become handy with the crutches.  At least for bottled things with tight lids.  Have put milk in a pint canning jar and can screw the lid on so no spillage.  Nights have been in the 28-32 degree range, so can leave stuff right outside the door into the porch to stay cold;  the entry door is close to the bedroom, and the porch runs the length of the house,  so don't have to go all the way through the house to the fridge for everything. 
Got the knee crutch together and am trying it out.  Definitely is great for the hands free;  a little awkward yet but hope that I will get it mastered.  They say to learn on it in a long hallway so that you get a rhythm  of walking normally so you don't favor that leg because you are not putting weight on the foot but actually walking using the thigh muscles like you would do any other time. Don't have the "hallway" or any stretch of flat distance to try to figure it out. But you can use your hands for other stuff if you have good balance on it.  I am going to try it in the food making process, with the crutches nearby, in case I feel like I am losing my balance.  The knee is up and behind you exactly like on the scooter, so the sensations are the same that way.  It does away with the scooter being in the way.  Just the placing of the "pegleg"  to get mastered.  It is a pain to put on, strapping it to the thigh and knee, and not easy to sit.  It has to come off to sit down.... but I think that I will be able to utilize it once I get the balancing.

Cold windy here today.  Had some rain last night.  Barely hit 40 after 30 last night.  Supposed to be a little colder tonight.  Been able to go out and feed the cats using another 2 gal bucket with the crutches and will be going out to do the chickens.  Water is going to be the trick with them.  They had a full water fountain and it hasn't been cold enough to really freeze it just a skim of ice.  They are out in the sun so it hasn't been a problem for them yet.  Feed is right next to their house so I can do that.  We will see if I get a water bath trying to carry water in the bucket with the crutches.  Don't want to do the knee crutch with them right off until I get the balance right, as the ground is not "flat".  Not like the floors in the house.

Michael left for NH this morning with the friend that is going up to see his dad.  He will be home Monday eve he said. Got the sister of the former gf, that has been helping him, doing his chickens at his house the next couple of days and the other friend going to feed some grain in the barn.  He filled all the feeders/bunks with  silage and fed double hay to all the fields the past 2 days so they will be okay til he gets back.  Plus rocky can feed if he needs to.  I sure can't do much there to help.   He will really have alot of feeding to do when he gets back to get them all caught up and back on a schedule so he can feed some places one day and other places the next day.  Oh well.  

Been sitting at the desk for a bit so am going to go and put the foot/ankle up for a bit then go outside to do the cats and chickens.


----------



## Baymule

You are getting it figured out. By the time you get really good at it, you will be well enough not to need the scooter or crutches. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

I am hoping that at the next dr appt that they will be able to remove all the stitches, and that I will be in the walking boot with no crutches so yeah, some of this is really kind of overkill.  I was preparing for the fusion of the "sub" joint, below the replacement,  and the no weight bearing for 8 weeks when I got all these things in order to comply with that. 

Did the chickens and cats today.  Water is not easy, but I managed it with the crutches.  I am really more proficient with them than anything. Hate the walker and haven't used it since I was moved to the private room and could use the wheelchair for trips to the adjacent bathroom.  I feel too constricted with the walker and since there are 2 wheels on it, I am always afraid that it will move whereas the crutches I can readjust their position very quickly.  I can't agree with the assessment that the walker is more stable.  Maybe if it was one that didn't have wheels on the front.  Doesn't matter, I don't plan on using it anymore.  
The knee scooter has made my shin very tender.  It is bruised looking and I think it is irritation from being on the "padded" knee/leg rest.  There isn't much padding there and it is rather "hard".  I am getting a piece of foam to put on it.  For now I am using a pillow to soften the pressure overall and it definitely helps.  
Even if they still have me on the crutches some, I am getting around much better with them.  Except for the carrying.....
The knee crutch is putting the same pressure on the shin/leg/knee as the scooter.  Need that foam for it too. 

Started out cold this morning. 28 and up to 39 and sunny but the wind is blowing and so very chilly out there.  Still, pretty normal temps for March.  Had rain again last night, cloudy early that has cleared off.  Not much snow all this winter but that one we had a few weeks ago. Nice that the days are getting longer.  

Maple Festival coming up here in Highland County, Va the next 2 weekends.  Hope my son is agreeable to taking me with the crutches.  Just would like to get out a bit.  Maybe the knee scooter would be workable for that to do some of the different craft booths and such at the high school gym and get a good breakfast of pancakes too.


----------



## Baymule

It will get better and better. It is a PITA to start with, but it will all be worth it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It will get better and better. It is a PITA to start with, but it will all be worth it.


Print that out and post it when you have your knee replacement


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Just caught back up.  As I mentioned on my journal, BYH had not notified of any posting on your journal, so I had not read anything since Feb 20.  But now I am caught up.  I am so happy for you!

Reading about your knee crutch made me think of the below.  I hope you enjoy it.





Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce




----------



## thistlebloom

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan,
> 
> Just caught back up.  As I mentioned on my journal, BYH had not notified of any posting on your journal, so I had not read anything since Feb 20.  But now I am caught up.  I am so happy for you!
> 
> Reading about your knee crutch made me think of the below.  I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie




We used to watch all the old Pink Panther movies. Sometimes our family conversations are riddled with quotes and references.
We crack ourselves up. But we are also easily amused.


----------



## farmerjan

Been trying to take it easy for the past couple days.  Today it started out at 40* up to 70* .  Cloudy and rainy this morning then partial clearing this afternoon.  May be a few more showers this eve then windy they say.  I finally decided that "washing" just wasn't enough. So I  got a bag for the ankle, taped it up tight, put the flat "shower seat" on the tub and took a shower sitting.  It was heaven.  Used all the hot water just soaking it all up after getting soaped and rinsed.  The ankle stayed perfectly dry so that was a big plus  .  The flat "board" that goes across the top of the tub worked perfectly for my claw foot tub.  Didn't get any water on the floor or outside the curtains so no mess to cleanup.  The seat/board has 4 small legs that stick down and can be adjusted to hold it tight against the inside of the tub so it sits perfectly on top and doesn't move.  I am VERY TICKLED that I got it.  It is also at a good height off the floor with the tub being taller than most regular tubs.   Even after I get the okay to get the foot wet, I will probably use it until I am walking well on the ankle since it gives me a place to sit for a minute if the leg get tired.  My "good leg" gets tired from holding the majority of my weight when up on the crutches and even on the scooter.

I also got a cover and extra foam piece today for the scooter and it makes a big difference with the walking boot as there is alot of hard plastic there that has no give.  I am hoping that this will help the soreness in the shin.  Cover is washable too.

I was going to attempt washing my hair and just didn't see how I could do it holding the shower thing in one hand and all that.  So, I am going down to our local salon tomorrow and getting "pampered" a bit,  and getting it washed.  Talked to the one girl today and come to find out she had her hip replaced about 8-9 weeks ago and said she knows exactly how I feel.  That makes me feel even better.  Was going to get my girlfriend up the road to take me but she can't tomorrow, so I will drive down there myself.  It is about 6-8 miles and pretty much all back roads too, so I don't feel like it will be a problem.  

Tomorrow night I am going to the dinner our new cattle assn is having.  Michael is coming to get me.  Then I think I will be staying at his house as we are going to go test the big 500+ cow herd Thursday morning.  I am going to take all the stuff I need to get the samples  packed as soon as we get done, so we can drop them off on the way home.  The state grader is coming to look at and grade the calves at the barn that we are going to put in the sale on the 23rd with this assoc. .  That will also tell us what we have that don't make grade, maybe too short or not enough muscling or whatever,  and then we can get them sold at our local sale.  With this whole coronavirus thing and the stock market dropping, the feeder cattle prices have also dropped about  $2-10 per 100 lbs so that is going to hurt.  We may hold some a little longer if we have the feed, just to see if the market comes back up.  It shouldn't be affecting us this much, but the 4 big packing companies are controlling the prices and they dropped what they will allow for their beef purchases, and it comes back on the little guy.  You won't see the prices come down any in the stores though.   If there is any way anyone can buy from a local farmer, please support them.   These 4 big packers are now in control of nearly 85% of the beef  that is sold in the US.  They are trying to take it the way of the poultry and hog industry where it will all be controlled by them from start to finish.    This is really getting scary for the average person in this country that just doesn't get it with their food supply.  JBS is one of the most crooked ones, and they have outright admitted to bribery and extortion in Brazil, yet they now have a major foothold in the US also.  
Just got a short fast hard shower and the sky is dark, not just from it being night time, so we might get another one.  Time to eat something and go put this ankle back up for the night.


----------



## Mike CHS

It doesn't sound like this has slowed you down any.


----------



## farmerjan

Michael and Geneva will be doing all the sample taking at the farm on Thursday.  I cannot even imagine trying to do it.  I will be waiting until after the appt on the 12th to see if I can walk without the crutches before anyone else even gets a possible thought of testing.  
I am working alot slower at everything.  I get tired pretty easy still.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> It will get better and better. It is a PITA to start with, but it will all be worth it.


PITA?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> Michael and Geneva will be doing all the sample taking at the farm on Thursday.  I cannot even imagine trying to do it.  I will be waiting until after the appt on the 12th to see if I can walk without the crutches before anyone else even gets a possible thought of testing.
> I am working alot slower at everything.  I get tired pretty easy still.


Understandable!!  Geez lady you just had major ankle surgery, not a tooth pulled!


----------



## thistlebloom

Jan, I was feeling so happy along with you about getting that long hot shower. Sounds like your shower seat is perfect. Enjoy your pampering tomorrow!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

When I was ready to get rid of my shower seat, Chris said not, I like that thing!’      Really he just wanted it in there longer for me, just in case.  They are a handy dandy tool!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> PITA?


"Pain in the a$$ = PITA ,  🤔


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> "Pain in the a$$ = PITA ,  🤔


Ohhhhh, see, I’m sooo nieve!  I don’t even know how to swear!!


----------



## rachels.haven

So all you have to do is ask yourself, is that person swearing by acronym, or do they just really love Mediterranean food? Personally, as someone who just came out of Detroit next to Dearborn and Dearborn Heights, I always assume the latter. Everyone just needs them another chicken shawarma, and they'll all feel better (Of course with my wheat allergy I'm supposed to pass on the pita, but that doesn't change my feeling on the matter).


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ohhhhh, see, I’m sooo nieve!  I don’t even know how to swear!!


That could be a good thing, hanging out here may give you a little too much of an education...…


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> That could be a good thing, hanging out here may give you a little too much of an education...…


At our Sunday dinners, that like to tease me, because I don’t know their ‘dirty talk’...I was raised a good girl...🤗


----------



## farmerjan

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> At our Sunday dinners, that like to tease me, because I don’t know their ‘dirty talk’...I was raised a good girl...🤗



PITA is the pain in the ......    pita is the "bread".  All depends on the letter "case".  I never heard my parents say anything worse than dam or he// until I was in high school.  Working around animals can sure give you a new vocabulary though....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

farmerjan said:


> Working around animals can sure give you a new vocabulary though....


I'm sure I have invented a few, lol!


----------



## Baymule

My Daddy's aggravated word was "fiddlesticks". His mad word was "dadburnit".
LOL LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

When my kids were young they new they were in trouble when I said "Horse feathers".   Even in the Navy my people minded their manners and watched their language.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

rachels.haven said:


> So all you have to do is ask yourself, is that person swearing by acronym, or do they just really love Mediterranean food? Personally, as someone who just came out of Detroit next to Dearborn and Dearborn Heights, I always assume the latter. Everyone just needs them another chicken shawarma, and they'll all feel better (Of course with my wheat allergy I'm supposed to pass on the pita, but that doesn't change my feeling on the matter).


Ok, so, now, what’s a shawarma?  Told you I’m nieve and from the sticks!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

My son wasn’t allowed to say shut up, stupid, or su-ks...he still doesn’t swear..when his friends tease his, he says..’hey, when you grow up with a Sunday school teacher as a mom who won’t let you say...you sure as heck don’t swear!’  Good kid!  Every once in awhile he’ll say he’s tic-Ed off..I get really mad!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> My Daddy's aggravated word was "fiddlesticks". His mad word was "dadburnit".
> LOL LOL


I say, geez-oh-Peets


----------



## rachels.haven

Here @Duckfarmerpa1 ,
Here's a link to a pic (and a place) of awesome chicken shawarma. In a pita. I think their menu can tell you what they put on it. The red pickled turnips and sauce are very important.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks because I had no idea what it was either.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

rachels.haven said:


> Here @Duckfarmerpa1 ,
> Here's a link to a pic (and a place) of awesome chicken shawarma. In a pita. I think their menu can tell you what they put on it. The red pickled turnips and sauce are very important.


Hmmm, very interesting.  We grow turnips, neither of us like them.  Maybe we can pickle them this year?  That looks really yummy!!


----------



## Baymule

Me neither. Sounded like a swarm of chickens line dancing or something.


----------



## rachels.haven

Lol, chicken swarmas! Sounds like Cornish crosses.
Here's the turnip recipe.








						Middle Eastern Pickled Turnips
					

Pickled Turnips are the pickle of the Middle East, vinegary, a bit of heat. They're the perfect side to your favorite gyro, falafel, roast chicken or kebab.




					dinnerthendessert.com
				



Now no more journal hijacking for me.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

rachels.haven said:


> Lol, chicken swarmas! Sounds like Cornish crosses.
> Here's the turnip recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle Eastern Pickled Turnips
> 
> 
> Pickled Turnips are the pickle of the Middle East, vinegary, a bit of heat. They're the perfect side to your favorite gyro, falafel, roast chicken or kebab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinnerthendessert.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now no more journal hijacking for me.
> 
> Ps, no matter what the link says the Greek people who owned restaurants in that area NEVER put them on gyros they sold. No mixing of regional sandwich cultures, I guess.


 I’m sure she doesn’t mind we ‘hijacked’ the journal..she’s probably driving to the restaurant to get the pita right now!! Long road trip with a bad ankle!! Sorry Jan!! . I put the recipe in my bookmarks, for when we have all those turnips and don’t know what to do with them!! . Thanks!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So, @farmerjan ...how are you today?   Is the knee cooperating enough for the ankle?


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> If there is any way anyone can buy from a local farmer, please support them.


I DO!!  Black Angus burger, Holstein X Angus steaks.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ohhhhh, see, I’m sooo nieve!  I don’t even know how to swear!!


My kids will tell you I could help you with that 



farmerjan said:


> I never heard my parents say anything worse than dam or he// until I was in high school.


My mother told me she didn't know the F word until college. You know that one right?
Fart.
Really


----------



## thistlebloom

So she only tooted?


----------



## Bruce

Honestly I never thought to ask. By the time I came around she probably just said fart.


----------



## thistlebloom

How are you doing Jan? Haven't seen you since Wednesday. Hope the work you did Thursday didn't overwhelm you and you can get some time to relax and keep your foot up.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I didn't get on here Thursday because after we got done testing, got the samples packed, dropped the meters and hoses at the other farm, which my son did as I was finishing the computer work and had started to pack the samples, we stopped at a small "Waffle Inn"  (not the chain) restaurant and ate some breakfast.  Good local and very reasonable prices. Then picked up some parts in town, then came home and I actually stayed in the truck as we were running late because they were coming to do the "grading" of the feeder cattle that are going to go to the sale on the 23rd.  So Michael got all the cattle in the barn, and then they came to grade them so that took a couple of hours all together.  Then he finally dropped the samples off on the way to take me home and he and I were both pretty tired.  I hadn't slept good wed night and he had worked at the barn until after 11 that eve getting some of the muck cleaned out, so he didn't get much sleep either.  He was going to feed the bull lot hay and go home and do his chickens and quit for the day too he said.  
Friday I was aching some after having the walking boot on for so long.... although I do take it off in the truck if I am not going to be getting out.  It was sunny about half the day on Friday but only in the 40's and very breezy so pretty cold.  Clouded up late afternoon so not a day I needed to be out in.  I did keep it up a good part of the day, although it was not too swollen Friday morning.  

Today, Sat., it is sunny and supposed to warm up into the 50's and not so much breeze.  I feel alot better today.  Need to talk to my son and see what his day is like as I am going to need some groceries, like milk and some cereal.  Took a roasted chicken out of the freezer yesterday, yeah, one of Walmart's, but  I can pull it apart and get a couple of meals off it. So I am trying to get myself together and maybe do some stuff in the house like fold clothes that were left in the basket when I went.  Plus I have a huge pile of papers and stuff that I left,  to go through when I was sitting here doing nothing.  Might get started on that today.  If it is nicer out, later, I will go out and feed the cats and the chickens.  He did fill the feeder and waterer on Thursday when he brought me home as I can't carry much with the crutches, so they ought to be good for a couple days there but I  can at least carry a gallon or so and then if I do that a couple times, will be able to fill it up again in a couple days. They haven't been drinking alot  because it hasn't been that hot but we are supposed to get back up into the low 60's again.  
The daffodils are out many places already, and I have seen a few of the forsythia already showing some flowers.  About a month earlier than normal.  Afraid to look at the peach trees.  Also had an article on the local news about all the insects already coming out of "hibernation" or whatever, and the [possible bug problems this spring.  I have found 2 ticks already which we NEVER have at this time of year. 

Ankle still is mostly tinglely numb on the top.  Still none of the "pain".  Sure hope that they tell me that I can walk without the crutches after the appt on Thursday, with them taking out the stitches too.   With the boot it will still give it alot of "protection" and support.  And to be able to take a shower without having to wrap it all up in a bag....... 

Have a farm scheduled on Tuesday with Geneva helping again.  This farm is one she milks at part-time, so is well versed in the whole thing as I have tested with her many times.  She will be doing "my job"  as she is normally off on Tuesdays and she will work with whoever else is milking.  Then I will do the computer stuff and get one of the guys to help pull down the meters and put in the truck for me, after the wash system runs.  
I will go early and get the meters and samples from the owner sampler farm that we dropped off on Thursday.  The farmer is going to do his test on Monday night/Tues morning.   Already got it cleared that they will pull meters and put  everything in the truck for me.  Then I will only have to load enough meters and stuff here,  to make up enough for the other farm, since they already have 8 and I will need 16 for Tues aft..  I back the truck right up to where I keep everything here when it isn't on the truck so that is good.  
Plus I am on week 3 so can now put 75 lbs weight on this ankle in the boot so can stand and do some things without the crutches and just balance more of the weight on the good leg but not as hindered about not putting much weight on it.  That helps.  

Guess that's all for now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So very happy to read you are getting back towards normal....how was that farm fix smell you were missing so much ? .......I happen to love a whiff of cow poo in the air myself  Jan , and adore having my neighbors cows next to us when  he puts them "in the front pasture " ., it's  almost as good as having a few myself.


----------



## farmerjan

It was good to get out around our cows and all.  Just the fresh air,  and earth,  and even the rain in the country, smells different than in the city.  I really don't miss the smell of the dairy cows like I thought.  Realized that the whole routine of testing is getting old.  Maybe I will be able to settle back into it once I am back on my own 2 feet with no crutches and the weather will be warmer too.  But I really wasn't missing the smells of iodine and all the manure  in the parlors.  The big farm we did isn't bad as you don't get real dirty there.  And they don't dip with iodine so not strong there.  There are a couple that do dip with iodine and I am not looking forward to them.  I still like my dairy cows, but really am not looking forward to the hassles of testing.   There are about 4 that I would like to get rid of, but there is no one else to take them so if I want to give some up I will have to give them all up and quit I am sure.   So for now, my focus is getting the appt done and hopefully getting off the crutches, then getting back to a normal routine/life for the summer and finding somewhere else to move to.  Then if I do, then I can make some decisions.  And maybe with the ankle back to working normally, with no pain, I will have a different outlook on it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hmmm, very interesting. We grow turnips, neither of us like them. Maybe we can pickle them this year? That looks really yummy!!





Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> when we have all those turnips and don’t know what to do with them!!



My chickens & goats LOVE them!!!  Grow their feed.   


Jan, so glad you are up & about -- knew you would be!!   LOL can't hold you down for long.   Yes, I suspect you will have a different outlook once you are walking without all the pain.   My work was so dead slow for 2 1/2 months that I "thought" maybe I had quit and forgotten.    So, so hard to go back & get into the swing of things. Well, wanting to anyway. But, I eased back into it and am back to being "ok" with the extra hours during our busy season. But, gotta admit, I sure think I would like not working -- for others. Then again, I worked today because weather was bad out (very windy and COLD). An inside day for everyone on the farm. I went to work, will give me some time next week to stay home a day.  Maybe.  It's a wicked week coming up!!


----------



## Ridgetop

So happy to hear that you are recovering from the surgery and are home.  Keep a list of all the problems you had with carrying stuff on this surgery and you can be more prepared when you do the knee replacement.  Think secure travel mugs for hot stuff, thermoses for hot drinks in your room, a mini fridge or cooler in the bedroom, and how about one of those toilet chairs actually in your room instead of having to travel to the toilet?  They are tallerwith arms to help you stand up of them.  Of course, it has to be emptied, but you can keep a bucket with a lid for emergency emptying until someone can help you with that.

On the other hand, with knee replacements, I understand you are walking on the leg almost immediately so you won't have to be in the rehab facility any longer than it takes to be able to get up and down.  

Glad that you are getting out and back into your normal routine though.  Is there any way you can split your test route with another person?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@Mini Horses ..thanks for the tip on turnips!!  We didn’t know those guys would eat them!!  Awesome!!  And, yes, we are planting almost 2acres of stuff just for the animals!😀

@farmerjan ...I’m glad you’re doing better too.  It’s great to hear you on here, like yourself...I can just tell you’re doing better!!


----------



## Baymule

Farmerjan it sounds like you are getting better and better. I am sure glad to hear how good you are doing.


----------



## farmerjan

If the weather could get on some kind of NORMAL schedule, I think everything would be great.  It was 24 this morning,  everything had a frost coating like @Mini Horses .  Up to 68 today and beautiful sun.  Supposed to be in the 60's all week with some rain on Tuesday.  About 15 degrees warmer than normal and I am sure by the end of the week the peaches will be about blooming.  Then we will get another 24 degree  night and everything will get killed off.  I love the sun but 50 would be much more normal and realistic.  
Local paper had an article how many bugs/insects are out already and how this is going to be a bad year for them and subsequent problems.  I am very concerned about ticks.  

 I wish there was someone else I could give some of the farms to.  The last 3 testers that have quit, their farms have been absorbed/gotten split up between those of us still testing. There isn't anyone to take them in the area.  Then the one tester that went to part-time, that I got a couple of herds from, and she kept all her owner sampler ones that she can just drop off the equipment and then pick it up and do their stuff, she has had a couple of them beg to go back on regular testing so now she is back to working a few she never wanted to because there isn't anyone to take them.  She went to work at the P.O. 12-4 in the afternoons  and saturday mornings, so she could slow down and get some rest and sleep.  She had pneumonia and our mgr said it was her problem to take care of her herds, not the mgrs problem.  I have absolutely no respect for our manager at all.  So, that's where we are at.  I would gladly give a couple up, but she doesn't want/can't handle anymore..... the other full time girl has 27 of which 12 are owner sampler, and she is like me;  they have sheep and some beef cattle and she has had both her hips replaced and doesn't want/can't handle any more either.  The thing is, they are over an hour north of me to start, and there aren't any more dairy herds down this way, so there aren't any other testers even close.  At least 2-3 hours away.  Most all have also been absorbing herds as testers have retired or quit. And most are in their 50's/60's...... this job is slowly dying off by attrition as farms go out of business. 

Yes, a mini fridge and a microwave-  or my table top convection oven- in the room would have ideal.  I did look into a "potty chair" for people recovering from surgeries.  Of course, having a normal house with a master bath off the bedroom is what I really needed.   I am on zillow all the time looking at properties around here and keeping my eyes open for any other things for sale.  Friends of mine have put their parents house (deceased),  on the market, it is an older house and is definitely in the price range, but there is no driveway up to the house.  You have to walk up a little hill to it.  I am going to have a friend that does excavating look at it and see if there is a practical way to put a driveway up to it.  
There is also a house that belonged to another "set of parents" (deceased also),  that has been empty for years;  they are talking about selling it.  It is on a rather busy corner, a couple of acres, and owned by  people that we rent some land/pasture from.  Trying to get them to commit to selling it as is...... it is again an older house but the land is nearly flat,  one step up into the house from the "carport shed"  it would have been very good for someone like me with this ankle deal.  I would fence it with privacy fence around 3 sides and be able to have the chickens and other stuff there.

But I am also looking because I really want out of here since I cannot do anything to improve it, being that it is rented.  And the owner won't do anything he absolutely doesn't have to and I am tired of all the stuff that needs doing.   I love the old stone, and it could be a much better place to live, but he is 75 and won't put anything into it, and I was hoping that maybe he would sell it to my son with some of the farmland on this side of the road,  and then I could put money into fixing the house.  I would have added a bedroom at the end of the house near the bathroom and gone up a 2nd story and put a bath in upstairs also to serve the 2 upstairs rooms that I cannot even access since he took the stairs out. There is now a leak in the roof, that you can't get to because again, you can't get upstairs, and you can hear some drip,drip, drip when we have a hard rain.  One of these days the ceiling will come down and this beautiful old house will go to he//.   

One reason not to quit working yet, so I have an income to qualify for a mortgage.  Since I have very little debt at all, all my income can go into paying a mortgage.  But would sure like to get that done here real soon, instead of continuing to pay the rent that was supposed to be a short term deal......instead of staying here this long. 

Went out in the sun and did the chickens and the cats.  Nice day out.  Tomorrow is supposed to hit 70????? totally nuts. Oh well, maybe spring will come early and we won't have any late frosts to surprise us.  

Hate this DST...... always liked my daylight in the morning.  I always feel like I am running behind with DST.....


----------



## Ridgetop

I hope you can find a nice little place that will be easy access for you.  Does your son own his own place?  If not maybe you could go in together and find a place that would do for both of you.  Farmland for him, and if you don't want to share a house, maybe you could get a nice newer mobile home to put in an area of the property.  There are a lot of times hen I really appreciate living in our 5th wheel trailer as we travel.  LOL  We really wanted to relocate to Yelm, WA, and live in the little 2 bedroom house we fixed up for my aunt.  It only had 4 acres, but a nice old barn and a newer barn, as well as a couple other outbuildings.  We were really planning on moving there with the sheep until we found out that the city of Yelm had extended the city limits round it and you can only keep 3 chickens on the property now!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, my son owns his own house.  We have talked a couple of times of finding a place that would accommodate  both, either with 2 houses on it, or me putting up a mobile home like you said...... Or maybe a "mother-in-law " addition but we are both very stubborn so that might only be a future possibility if I am old and feeble in my  90's.....

  At one time I was going to move to the house on the farm he bought ( got the land first, then bought the house a year later to keep the whole place in one piece)  but he needs more for that in rent to pay that mtg than I am paying here so not a sensible move,  Plus it is 20+ miles away from the majority of the places we rent , and the "main farm" we rent with all the working facilities,  and further away from all but 3 of my farms so more travel too,  for me for work.    No sense in me paying  that much extra in rent and traveling further for everything too.   
 And there is the situation where it actually backs up to the landfill on the back side, and now the landfill is getting full, and there are not the outlets for plastic anymore and they are getting very picky about what plastic can be recycled, even glass is becoming a problem with recycling as there just aren't the companies paying for it, so there is a possibility that the town/county may be interested in some or all of the farmland for an expansion for the landfill.  The land is decent but not "real nice" and if he could get enough out of it then maybe it would be the wisest move to sell it, make some profit, and then find some place else to go.  He isn't good about letting go of stuff though;  but he has said that if he could make some money on it he would sell it.... it was a good price when he bought it,  even though not really in an area we would have normally been looking.   There are a couple of people that have expressed an interest in it, so he may be thinking more about selling it.

Sure don't want to get into anything that is close to a city that can annex land and then tell you what you can and cannot have there.   Got that problem here in Lexington Va that has decided now that no chickens allowed..... and the city has expanded..... 

My son actually said that it is getting too crowded here and that maybe we need to find somewhere else to go that is more rural..... I'm all for that......  I told him that further southwest Va near the border with Tenn or even over the line in Tenn  since the taxes are better there.  Don't think he will do anything because of his father here,  even though his father drives him nuts and has made his life very difficult fairly often.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> maybe we need to find somewhere else to go that is more rural..... I'm all for that......



OK, Miss @Baymule, put your real estate bloodhound senses to work and find Miss @farmerjan a nice place to live (maybe in Texas? ).


----------



## Ridgetop

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> OK, Miss @Baymule, put your real estate bloodhound senses to work and find Miss @farmerjan a nice place to live (maybe in Texas? ).



Absolutely!  Find us both a place and Farmerjan's son can farm our hayfields too!  Just need enough hay to feed our sheep.  LOL

Actually, *Farmerjan*, selling that farm property and moving to another area sounds like it would be a good idea for both of you. Probably not as far as Texas LOL, but closer to Tennessee? Mike is in Tennessee and can probably direct you to some good farm locations. If you can find a place with 2 homes, or a larger home and a foreman's house that might work out well. In fact, you could still move a mobile home onto the property, live in one house, and rent out one of the houses for help with the mortgage. Lots of possibilities. Instead of several scattered smaller farms, maybe just one larger one with several dwellings on it. That would eliminate all the travel time between farms to work, and cut hay.  Less equipment too.  ???


----------



## farmerjan

Hey everyone..... just a short update.  Had check up  in NC  for ankle.  Got 26 stitches out and can get the ankle wet in about 2 days as soon as the pinholes from the stitches seal over..... YAY   SHOWER....!!!!!!!
X-rays show replacement joint looks perfect,  Still in walking boot for another 4 weeks.  I can put 100 lbs weight on it for a week ( I was @ 25 then 50 then 75)  then full weight....  both with crutches.  Then full weight without crutches if I feel okay or use one crutch,  but can graduate as I feel like I can manage it,  with the boot on.  Want to make sure the plate they put alongside the tibia(?)  next to the ankle joint is well healed and joined, but the x-rays for the actual ankle joint look A-1.....   I can move it around normal movement, not to make it bend or anything but whatever it will do on it's own when the boot is off.  Still need to keep it up when I am sitting and stuff to keep the swelling down and not make it ache.  But although the incisions look ugly, they are very pleased with it.  

So being a "good girl" and doing exactly what they said I could and not pushing it has paid off so far.   Just to get a real shower ....  I am allowed to put weight on it like in the shower.... CAREFULLY...... as I feel it can take it but not walk around  on it until it gets a little stronger.  Go back in 4 weeks......


----------



## Mike CHS

That report has to have you feeling good about the outcome.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> That report has to have you feeling good about the outcome.


Yes, thank you, I do feel good about the outcome.  I have had a couple of days that were just the pits..... and the Rehab BS got to me.... but being able to do my "bi@#hin here really helped.  I am hoping that my doing as I should, is the reason why they seemed very positive there.  But I do feel that it means that I will hopefully have a positive outcome after all the trappings  (boot crutches etc.) are gone.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Excellent  news Jan, congratulations


----------



## Mini Horses




----------



## Baymule

WHOO-HOO!!! YAY! THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!


----------



## Ridgetop

So glad to hear the good news!  You will be back in the saddle again in no time - or rather on the tractor!  LOL

Just don't get too carried away and over do!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Here is what I think of the news:





Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks, I won't dance to the music yet but maybe in a month or two!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Funny, it is probably just in my mind, but it feels better already this morning.  Maybe because there is not "bandage" around it.  It is more flexible, and I am not trying to make it move, but it just seems to be more moveable.   I will not take off the little sterile pads they put on the incisions where they took out the stitches until tomorrow, that way I am not  pushing the taking the shower tonight.  But I can sit here and see and feel it move like you normally would just move the ankle.  It is still quite swollen as the tissues start to "calm down" and all. But moving it is also good for that too she said.  There are alot of scabs that will come off and they said it might take them a month for the ones in the "crease" of the ankle where the foot  attaches,  
Going to call the PCP, update the results of the visit yesterday, and see if they want me to come in for anything.  They did say yesterday that after the next post op appt all according to how it is doing, that I may need little or no PT.  Guess it depends on how much movement I have..... WOW...... 

I will say this has not been near the "difficult experience" that I was expecting when I was anticipating the surgery.  Yes I wanted the surgery so I could maybe get back to a normal walking ability, and the "being tied down" with not being able to get up and do for myself, and those first few days in the Rehab......was trying....... but as far as pain and all it just hasn't been any big deal.  The numb/tingley is weird..... not "painful".  The cast was aggravating, but I knew it was going to "go away" so liveable.... But the "girl" that was taking out the stitches, and yes, a couple felt like a little sting for a second, that made me go "OUCH" , and suck in my breath for a second, then was over;  did say that people react to "pain" differently, and that much of what I was feeling,  many would call pain.  I said I just kept expecting to feel some real sharp pains,  really expecting some intensity, and she said that obviously I  have a different ability for my body to determine pain and to "categorize" it as simply an "inconvenience type" pain as opposed to  "PAIN".....  She apologized for the stings as she took out those couple of stitches, and I said it wasn't that big of a deal, just caught me for a second.  She said I did great, and I am thinking okay, that wasn't any real big deal.  Hurt less than a bee sting and didn't last more than a second. Maybe people do really consider that "pain"......


----------



## farmerjan

It was 54 this morning, looks like we had a few little showers last night but not much.  Partly sunny this morning and the wind is getting up again.  That wind is really drying it out.  Maybe supposed to get some more "rain" this evening.....we could use it. 

Oh one other thing, I talked to her about the driving and all, she said that I could try using the clutch on the truck, without the boot, if it didn't hurt to push it down.  My little truck has a pretty easy clutch, not stiff like some of the bigger trucks.  I can't walk without the boot yet, but to drive that I could try it.  Shouldn't be anything like 100 lbs weight on the foot/ankle,  since I can use it carefully in the shower, for weight and balance standing, and with the weight adjustments going up for walking with the boot,  So it will be a pain to have to take off the boot then put it back on before I get out to walk, but I can safely drive the truck if I can use the clutch normally.  I was supposed to have the car back long before now, but the whole "engine saga"  got in the way.  I still want it back, the heads are at the shop now getting redone,  but I can drive myself in the truck now like to go to the store....


----------



## Baymule

You are getting better and better. Pretty soon you won't need the boot.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Maybe you can figure it out even without taking the boot off?  I’ve personally never tried it but one of the guys who hauls my pigs has a prosthetic starting just below the left knee and drives a semi just fine.  He just couldn’t back up straight if you held a gun to his head, but he drives just fine.  But it sounds like you’ll be back to running around before you know it.


----------



## farmerjan

The boot is so big that I hit the brake and the clutch in the little truck..... my son laughs and said, hey mom, now you know what I go through...... he wears a 15 or bigger shoe all according to make/brand.  I told him that he has learned how to do it gradually though, not like a sudden instant having a boat on his foot.!!!!!
I can do it with the boot on to some extent..... it wasn't much better with the boot off because the ankle doesn't have the flex to push it all the way down very well.  Oh well, I will just be careful....
The little truck doesn't have the space, at the floor level.   I might be able to do it easier in the big trucks since now I can put the weight on it.  Have to try it.  I have a friend that also has a prosthetic on his left and he drives a shift vehicle too.  May just be the size and shape of the boot/foot part. 

Cloudy here, 39 and won't get up to 50 I don't think. Supposed to get rain this evening.  I am going to go out and put the rain gauge up.  We had a light rain/sprinkle/shower yesterday morning early then it was clouds and sun. We are getting dry so won't mind some moisture.


----------



## Baymule

By the time you get good with driving and the boot, the boot will come off. I am just glad that you are doing as well as you are. Are you doing any therapy?


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Oh so it’s a LITTLE truck.  I was thinking like a half ton.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry, my little run around in truck is a 94 Ford ranger.  My little 4x4 farm truck is an 84 Ford ranger.  My car is a 2000 Subaru forester.  All the trucks on the "farm" are bigger trucks.   All  diesels....The 95 Ford f250 supercab mostly always pulls  the cattle trailer and has a fairly easy clutch.  The 96 ford F350 crew cab is the nicer truck, pulls the flatbed trailers for hay and whatever and we use to go places as it is pretty good on fuel for a bigger truck.  The red 94 ford f250 has a bale bed on it for moving round bales, the white f350 is the "old bale truck" used for rough places and been through the mill a couple times over.  The  r&w ford f350 is about a 96 maybe, belonged to a friend, AUTOMATIC, with a bale bed, that I have used to move round bales with but doesn't have the running boards & I can't barely get up in it with the crutches and boot.... then there are 2 dump trucks, and more tractors than you can count.  
There is no resale value in the trucks after we get done using them on the farm so they pretty much stay til they quit.   All the trucks have at least 250-350,000 miles on them. One over 400,000.  We  will have someone say, I'm wanting to sell my truck and they will only give me XX amount for it are you interested.... and sometimes we will buy it.  Several of them have the same engine and we have probably 2-3 others that have good engines but the frames have broken, or the transmissions have gone out.  We have alot for spare parts.  Got a couple of wrecked ones for the engines. 
Then there is the "new one he just went and got from my father in NH because he will never be able to drive it again.  2012 f350 I think, crew cab, FANCY package..... I haven't even seen it since he has brought it back.  I don't think my son is thrilled with it though and the fuel mileage was terrible he said.....12 mpg..... Said it rides smooth.... but it will never be a farm truck. 

I'm not into fancy.  I would like decent but I am not going to mortgage my soul for a vehicle. If I need something to drive a distance, I will rent something, and then give it back so that I don't have the expenses.  Mine work just fine for around here. 
Also in Va we can put a "FARM USE" tag on it and it is included on his farm policy but does not have to have dmv plates.  They are covered under the farm policy for liability and such.  He will have to liscense the "new one" and carry comp and collision and all that.  But I will bet it never goes off road for anything.


----------



## farmerjan

No, @Baymule  no PT yet.  I asked.  Not until the boot is off and then they will be working on more flexibility I guess.  It is still pretty swollen.... it feels like it has a bandage around it still from the swelling but they said it is normal for the type of surgery and for the time frame.  So I am going to try to move it more when the boot is off and it is "up" to help keep the swelling to "normal" limits.  It moves but the range of motion is very small compared to the other.  I was looking at the difference when on the bed with them both out in front of me. As long as they say it all looks normal, then I guess they are the experts.  That is why the clutch is still hard because the ankle doesn't flex to push in the clutch like I keep expecting.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow Jan, you have quite the stable of trucks! I have always had a truck since I bought my first vehicle, a 67(?) Datsun, from a friend, who I later married. My newest old truck is an automatic, the first I've ever had. We have an 04 Tacoma, the most basic truck ever that I used to use for work. It's built for a small Asian woman. Really small. My 6'2" Kid#1 would help me with work sometimes and had to fold up like a jack knife to fit. He borrowed it once and had a heck of a time shifting for the same reason you described. His feet wanted to cover all the pedals at once, lol.

It sure is good to hear that you are improving every day. I'm convinced you didn't feel horrible pain after your surgery because you don't baby yourself. You work hard and do what needs doing in spite of how you feel and I think that forms a mental fortitude and toughness. Good for you


----------



## farmerjan

My ranger is too small for my 6'6" son too.  He has to watch hitting his head getting in,  and then has to watch the pedals.  Yeah, got too many trucks sometimes, but other times we seem to need most of them.  The red bale truck was a "mercy" purchase from a guy who needed money and had to sell it or we probably wouldn't have bought it.  The r&w automatic he bought thinking that I could help with the hay moving, then turned out to be a godsend when he could finally drive with his broken hip..... and he could feed so didn't feel like he was so helpless with all the animals.  I m not an automatic vehicle fan  overall, mostly because of  using them to pull different trailers and all.  Plus, you can't roll an automatic off a hill if the battery is dead like you can a straight drive..... and there have been many times that the batteries have been dead for one reason or another.   But we never buy anything new, and when we need another one, the one we are replacing is usually not fit for anything but to crush it.   We had an early 80's  f250 that we bought and it had 469,000 on it when the floor got so rotted that we had to junk it because the fumes coming up through the floorboards would make you sick.  It literally rotted off the frame.  The engine was starting to have some problems too so it was a matter of time before it was going to just quit or blow up.  We beat the living out of that truck and it just kept on going.  Buried it in snow and mud and everything else. Pulled it out and kept on going.   That was before we had the 4x4 tractor that we bought from the friend's estate that died from cancer.


----------



## Baymule

Gee I feel under trucked. We just have one. LOL A 2004 F250 diesel Lariat 4 door. I drive a 2008 Buick LaCrosse. The tractor and the mule are both diesel, so we bought a 500 gallon tank. We buy on road diesel for it so we can fill the truck, if needed.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> We buy on road diesel for it so we can fill the truck, if needed.



Miss @Baymule, where do you get your diesel?  Does the fuel supplier drive out to your farm, or do you have a trailer to pull the tank with?


----------



## farmerjan

Many people here have a tank they can put on their truck and get like 50-100 gallons.  They will fill it and then use it to transfer fuel to their different pieces of equipment, and some will take it home and put into their tank that they have at home.  I think most of them have left it on although I guess you could take it off.  Here, we can get fuel delivered and they will fill any of the tanks.  You have to tell them what you want delivered and different companies will charge differently.  I am not sure I would want to pull a trailer with a 500 gallon tank and I am not sure legally you could do that. 

 The best thing about getting the on-road diesel is that like @Baymule  you can also use it for your licensed vehicle legally as well as the mostly on farm equipment.  There is one other plus to it, is that without the dye in it, it will burn cleaner in the vehicle  than the fuel that has the dye in it.  One of the reason to always try to buy kerosene that is not dyed....... if you use a kerosene heater as a back up, the kero with dye in it will cause the heater to not burn clean and will gum up the wick quickly.  It is more expensive to use on road diesel all the time, but the smaller the engines, the better they will burn without the dye.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold and dreary, cloudy and damp.  We had .2 inch of rain last night and we are supposed to get more.  Was 41* and up to 47* so not a big change.   
I made soup and grilled cheese and of course, burnt the grilled cheese because I can't move fast enough to get back around to the stove to flip them.  GRRRR.  Oh well, just took and scraped off the worst of the burnt and ate them anyway.  Went out and did the chickens and fed the cats.  Glad to come back in the house.  Just chilly.  
Gonna get out a jigsaw puzzle to do as I am tired of reading.  I need to get the dvd player hooked up to the other TV so I can take advantage of all these movies.  I just don't know if I can get around with this boot on to get behind to see what I need to do to change over all the wires/hookups.  I hate doing stuff like this with electronics and electric wires and all.  
Just heard that the governor has banned any "meeting" places of more than 100 people.  Haven't heard anything new about the cattle sale on the 23rd... or about any of the regular cattle sales.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@farmerjan ...so you’re a Ford gal, huh?  I think that’s the first time I’d had a different view!  Chris drives only Chevy’s because the parts are interchangeable.  Not with Fords.  Chris is a collector of trucks mostly,..vintage, vintage corvettes, and custom motorcycles...sever of his vehicles were on covers of magazines.  But, he doesn’t buy them fancy...he buys them, maybe part done, and finishes the rest.  Or even from the frame up.  We have a paint booth and all.  We have 6 semi trailers full of parts!!  I would tell you the number of vehicles he owns, but, really, none of you would believe me.  They arent mine...I don’t want his money, just him.  I’m sure I will get most of them but I couldn’t care less.  I’d probably never sell them.  Here’s how crazy he is....he’s working on a truck now...very expensive...we aren’t allowed to drive it the two miles to the theater for storage once it’s done!!  He wants zero miles on it!!  What’s the point?  We go to many many car shows and take different vehicles each time...bu5 we don’t enter...those days are over...we just take them for a joy ride.  It’s fun, but then he has to change insurance, etc..so, kind of a pain.  But, it’s his thing, and before the farm...that’s what he did all the time.  The new ‘old’ tract owe just bought...he’s already taken it apart to sand and buff it, giving it a new paint job, getting new decals for it, etc.  he’s a nut....


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Baymule, where do you get your diesel?  Does the fuel supplier drive out to your farm, or do you have a trailer to pull the tank with?


We buy it from a place that delivers. The tank is passive gravity flow, so it is up on legs. Here is a sideways picture, just stand on your head and it will look right. LOL When we bought it, the guy brought it to us and a neighbor with a big cab tractor took it off the flatbed and set it up for us. 






​


----------



## farmerjan

My grandfather was a chevy person and I was not allowed to drive his truck.  I am a CHEVY JINX.  No joke, it is well documented in my family.  Every time I drove a chevy/gmc  product, it broke.  I mean it was a family joke.  A former boyfriend had chevy's and I was driving his truck and the actual wheel and axle came out from under the truck on me.  I realize that things happen all the time.... but it is just that my dad went to fords, and I have had fords ever since.... my ex was a chevy person and it seemed that we had constant problems.  So, you just go with what seems to work.  I like the older models of vehicles too.  Getting over 2000 they are way too electronically dependent and people have gotten way too dependent on the vehicle doing the driving for them.  Give me an older vehicle that we can work on and fix without all sorts of electronic testing to figure out what is wrong with it. 
I do like the 2000 subaru forester that I bought off a friend who was going to turn it in and I paid her what they were going to give her on trade in.  Sure we have had some issues with the replacement engine(s), but I got it with 150,000 m/l miles on it, drove it another 100,000 + miles with no issues... it paid for its self, and it is still in good enough shape to put another engine in and drive for awhile.  It's no one's fault but the company that sold a warranteed engine that was bad, then a 2nd engine that was bad, and the problems we have had with that company.  We are getting the heads redone on the 2nd engine and it will get back into the car, and I expect to get another 200,000 out of the car once it gets put back together. 
To me, a vehicle is as good as the job it does for you.  I don't care about fancy, and a truck that we use on the farm is there to do a job.  We don't go out of our way to bang it up, but it happens and we try to take care of them but dents and things are a part of the deal with using the truck for WORK.  I try to keep the subaru out of the field, but when I go to the farm to check on the calves and a cow comes alongside and then another gives her a shove and it winds up causing a dent....well that is just part of it. I try to mostly only take the trucks into the fields and such, but sometimes it is only sensible to take the car as I am on my way to other errands too, I am going to take the car.  
I am glad that there are people who like different types/brands of vehicles.  And are willing to restore and take care of them.  We have one semi trailer with ford parts, and a slew of parts in the big pole barn he built, so I get what you are saying.  I am glad that we don't have as much as you have.... we have enough "junk" of our own


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  most of the fuel oil tanks that people have here in Va for their  fuel oil are 275 gal, or more, are like that.  Set up on a stand and some are gravity flow but many have the lines out of the top to feed into their oil furnaces in their houses.  Also, for what we use on the farm, we have pumps that go into the top that we either use a hand crank or some are run off a battery pump.  It is to keep the pump from picking up any "gunk" that settles in the tanks and can foul up the engines that they are going to be running.  The fuel tank here at the house I am in, is actually in the "basement"  which is a dirt floor cellar under the main part of the house.  The idea is that the tanks that sit out, if/when we get some extended cold weather, the fuel oil will sometimes gel and that makes it difficult for the fuel to flow into the house to supply the oil burning furnaces.  So, that is probably why this tank was put into the cellar here.  It doesn't bother me that it is there.  
Up north in Ct.,  most all fuel oil tanks are buried in the ground so that the fuel oil does not gel.  The companies use a non-gelling blend for the winter.  But up there there are days and weeks of below freezing temps.  Here in Va we will add kerosene to the diesel fuel in our tractors as it does not gel like diesel does and we can make our diesel non-gelling in the colder temps. 
We have a hand pump on our tank.  It is a pain to crank it and your arm gets tired..... but that's life.  It also will work as long as my arm works.  Not dependent on electricity.... but the 12 volt/battery ones are nice.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> but being able to do my "bi@#hin here really helped.


Bitch away!!! Glad we could help by just being here to listen and commiserate. You sure did have it rough at the nursing home. 

So happy you are healing well, soon you'll be walking fine and forgetting about all the pain of the past few years.


----------



## Baymule

We don't have the cold issues, a splash of diesel treatment and a good filter and we are good.


----------



## farmerjan

Hello to all "QUARANTINED" ....... UGH ..... It just gets crazier.  I was unable to stream the latest live broadcast of our esrtwhile govenor.  But now we are strongly encouraged to follow the national suggestions of no more than 10 people in a gathering.  Thank goodness we sold a couple more yesterday.  But not near what we needed to ship.  It stands to be seen what things will do to our livestock markets the rest of the week, but it is nearly assured that the sale next week will not take place.  My son and I will have to talk today now about what we are going to do.  Silage will be fed out within 2 weeks.  We can up the amount of grain a little bit to mitigate the effect on the weight loss and change over to more hay, but we will also be running out of hay before we hit good grazing.
I don't know..........
The sun is coming out temps up to 55 and supposed to go higher.  By Friday we are supposed to be up to the low 70's.....

My peach tree's blossoms are starting to open.  I am really worried because the weather is supposed to drop over the weekend with some possible snow flurries.  Temps on Saturday night are supposed to get down into the upper 20's.  If it does it will kill the blossoms and freeze the fruit buds.  But again, you can't do much about it.  I mean, it is only the  middle of March, we should not even be having this weather in Mid April as our last frost date here is usually MAY 10th... so we are nearly 2 months ahead of where we would normally be.  I may try covering the trees with a few tarps I have here if it does seem to get that low.  It is not life and death to save the peach crop  but I hate to lose it since last year it was just starting to get productive.

Want to talk to my son about where we are at and what we are going to need, and then going to call the feed store where we get all our feed and see what they are saying as far as feed deliveries.  We get most of it in bulk, but I haven't filled the chicken feed bin after the last of the meat birds left last year.  Wanted my son to get up on top and take a chain and beat around on the inside and clean off any clumps and stuff.  Had a water leak and there was some that got moldy and stuck to the sides.  So wanted to get it cleaned out good then get another delivery this spring.  I am only feeding a few here at the house and still have enough for a couple of weeks although I will get another couple of bags if I go into town.  They will also drop off a couple of bags with any bulk feed delivery if I ask, then I only have to go up to the farm to get  it.  I am keeping it here in a couple of 5 gal buckets with lids, close to the chickens, so I don't have to carry it.  But I will hopefully be off the crutches in another week so at least making easier to carry water to them.


----------



## farmerjan

I should have put erstwhile in quotes  because it really was a play on words..... respected is not the word most here would attribute to our governor.  He is really pushing his limits on the control issues.  
I am all for being careful, and we have a case an hour north and another an hour east of here.  But the 2 deaths have both been in older people, the first was confirmed in someone with other health issues.  But now to limit gatherings to 10 people...... Yes this is going to "flatten the curve" by slowing the spread, and there are segments of the population that do need to take extra precautions..... but this is going to result in this thing hanging around for months at the rate they are going.   Some exposure might help to get it out in the open and get people's immune systems ramped up a bit more.  I have been watching several different accounts of people that were tested positive, and many have had next to no symptoms, or none at all.  One woman was tested after her husband was tested as a "possible positive" , because he had some issues, and she tested positive and went into quarantine and has never had one symptom at all through the whole thing and he never got it with his compromised system. 
How many people have had the flu and never had more than a headache for a day or two?  Maybe we are getting so that we have no natural immunities to day to day stuff.  I have done some research on some of the other "pandemics" like the spanish flu back in 1918, and there were people that had natural immunity to it also and it was from them having strong immune systems overall.  I don't know,   it will be interesting to see if there are any studies done to see if there are certain parts of populations that have more resistance or milder cases. 
I think that the areas where the population is compressed into close quarters, heavily concentrated cities and such, where it can easily be passed from one to another, is just a disaster waiting to happen.  All of us that have animals also realize that exposure to different germs and things like just old fashioned dirt, has helped to make all of us probably  have stronger immune systems.  
There have been studies that children that have pets often have significantly lower incidences of asthma.  They build up their immune system over a period of exposure.  That makes me think that those that are "germaphobes" , are actually hurting themselves in the long run.   Yet I am all for sensible health practices.

I don't know the answer, but I think that they may be going a bit overboard, on some of the restrictions.  And I am not totally sure that keeping the schools closed for a long time will help.  I guess that we will just have to ride it out.

WVA still has no confirmed cases.... the joke about alcohol being a disinfectant is going around.... you just drink it... as WVa is well known, as is southwest Va which also has no confirmed cases, as the moonshine capitals of this area.  
Of course there is also the joke that no one in WVa has been tested either....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

There are 17 confirmed cases in the next town over.  Our dr was on the radio urging people to stay home.  We went out to get bananas, oranges, ice cream and rabbit feed.  I’ve got so darned many rabbits they are eating 50 lbs in less Than a week.  They are supposed to be selling...Easter bunnies.  Two are being picked up today  Leaves me with about 56-58?  And four about to kindle?  I hope they all turn up false.  They were due a week ago.  When we stopped at our feed store, the guy said, if it comes to it, we can call and they put the feed out for people and create a tab.  Chris doesn’t want to go to the stores anymore....because he’s worried about me.  Oh stuff it!!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> WVA still has no confirmed cases.


They do now. I guess that person didn't drink enough


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, heard last night they had their first case.  It's in the panhandle area near DC.  Of course, an idiot from the idiot town.


----------



## farmerjan

It's Wednesday, was 40 already up to 51.  Cloudy and grey skies and supposed to get some rain/showers, maybe even a thunderstorm.  
We have plans to go test a 250+ cow herd tomorrow.  They milk at 1a.m. and 1 p.m. so I always go to the 1 pm milking.   It is a double 12 and there is no way that I could even do them off the crutches just in the boot as they milk pretty fast. Michael goes back to the dr on Friday (was supposed to be last week but he was in court)  to see when they are going to release him to go back to work.  We figure the first of April..... but with this whole craziness  who can even guess.  

Supposedly the stockyards are going to have their normal sale on Friday here nearby and the normal Saturday sale north of here.  But I am pretty sure our special graded consignment sale is off since the guy at the Monday yard where we went this past Monday, said that he hasn't been able to get any of the buyers to commit to even being able to take any cattle next week.  They had a very small run this past Monday and we were able to buy some of the feeders that a friend of ours has been getting for about .25/lb less than he had bought the previous week.  He runs about 125+/-  for the summer and then sells again in the fall.  Gets them at 5-600 lbs and sells at 8-900 lbs with summer gains from grass.  This Monday market has has some decent buys and so it has worked out good as Michael has been establishing himself as a buyer and we have sold a few there that have been oddballs and such and gotten enough to make it worth the trip down.  The lady that has the little lunchroom there has good food and gives you huge servings.... Always a plus to get a good country meal.  

Going to get my tail in gear and go out and feed and water chickens and feed cats and get my stuff for tomorrow loaded on the back of the truck so one thing I don't have to do if it is raining in the morning. We have to leave by 10:30 as it is about an hour and a half and I try to be there by 12 to set up.... They are usually  eating lunch and come to the barn by 1230 to help with setting up.  Then they start milking about 1-1:15 or so.  Done milking by 5 or so, I do the computer work at the house then go back up and load meters and come home.   Got to get 300 bottles into the trays I use and make sure I have everything else I need so he can just put it on his truck and we can go.  My truck is just too small for him when I have all the sample bottles and stuff so we will take his.  Plus, then I will fill it with fuel when we go through town at the Southern States because they have 50 cetane diesel and the trucks all run better on the higher cetane.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the chickens watered and even got the pen moved about 4 ft so they can get some grass.  Full wt on the ankle now with the crutches... I cheated a little with the coop moving with only 1 crutch so I could move it some... but I am being very careful.   Fed the cats and then came in and I am going to go in and empty the dish drainer and the one side of the double sink.  I can't just stand for a very long time without the "good knee" starting to hurt. _ has taken a beating with all the weight bearing but hopefully that will get better now.  _I hit a button and made that italics, oops. Temps have held at 51 and now are up to 53. Cloudy and dreary out there and due for some rain this eve and tomorrow. Then 70's tomorrow????? Near 80 on Friday??????
Called the lab that runs the samples and all is business as normal.  It is an agriculture related business so it is considered essential,  so  "exempt" from the "stay home" restrictions.  So we will go test.  Got a couple more to call as we may as well get them done since I have some help for a few more days.  As soon as  ds knows when he is going back to work, it will determine how many more I can get done.  Have another 230 cow herd right here close that needs to be done,  Michael would go help this week, but there are a couple of girls that work there that know too many of the local people and if he goes to help they would be blabbing it all over, and I do not want to jeopardize his state job.  Most all the other farms would never say anything, and are too far away to talk to anyone anyway, and all realize that he is just helping me temporarily, but these ones at this farm are busy bodies that have to post everything on FB and all that crap.  So once he gets the okay to go back to work, he feels okay about going with me even if it is a week early, since he can get around that with having the release.  Next week might be a busy week....
Foot is getting somewhat numb/tingley from the boot and being on it so might just see about getting that jigsaw puzzle set up and quit for awhile. 
Got to think about something for supper too, I ate some cereal early,  and had some yogurt for lunch, but now I am getting hungry.


----------



## Baymule

You are easing back into the swing of things, just don't overdo it. Too bad about the gossip mongers at the farm near you. Michael would be a big help, you are right about not risking his job.


----------



## farmerjan

Started getting that rain/showers they were calling for.  That is good, we could use some moisture in the ground.  Only got a total of .3  last week and it perked up the grass a bit, but we are now dryfor this time of year.  Sure no rhyme or reason to the weather anymore.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> Got the chickens watered and even got the pen moved about 4 ft so they can get some grass.  Full wt on the ankle now with the crutches... I cheated a little with the coop moving with only 1 crutch so I could move it some... but I am being very careful.   Fed the cats and then came in and I am going to go in and empty the dish drainer and the one side of the double sink.  I can't just stand for a very long time without the "good knee" starting to hurt. _ has taken a beating with all the weight bearing but hopefully that will get better now.  _I hit a button and made that italics, oops. Temps have held at 51 and now are up to 53. Cloudy and dreary out there and due for some rain this eve and tomorrow. Then 70's tomorrow????? Near 80 on Friday??????
> Called the lab that runs the samples and all is business as normal.  It is an agriculture related business so it is considered essential,  so  "exempt" from the "stay home" restrictions.  So we will go test.  Got a couple more to call as we may as well get them done since I have some help for a few more days.  As soon as  ds knows when he is going back to work, it will determine how many more I can get done.  Have another 230 cow herd right here close that needs to be done,  Michael would go help this week, but there are a couple of girls that work there that know too many of the local people and if he goes to help they would be blabbing it all over, and I do not want to jeopardize his state job.  Most all the other farms would never say anything, and are too far away to talk to anyone anyway, and all realize that he is just helping me temporarily, but these ones at this farm are busy bodies that have to post everything on FB and all that crap.  So once he gets the okay to go back to work, he feels okay about going with me even if it is a week early, since he can get around that with having the release.  Next week might be a busy week....
> Foot is getting somewhat numb/tingley from the boot and being on it so might just see about getting that jigsaw puzzle set up and quit for awhile.
> Got to think about something for supper too, I ate some cereal early,  and had some yogurt for lunch, but now I am getting hungry.


You have to eat right to heal right!!  More protein lady!!  Your body burns extra calories when it’s in pain..or in the healing process.  You need to stay ahead of that, with the work you do.  Plus, I’m trying to put on a few pounds, just in case I get some random virus...I always lose weight.  So I’m eating in advance!!


----------



## farmerjan

I have been eating better but today just wasn't hungry so ate light earlier.  Had some chicken tonight and corn for a change.  Going to take some shrimp out of the freezer and have that and broccoli maybe tomorrow.... oops, no, we will probably stop and eat at our favorite small family restaurant on the way home sine we will be coming right down thru there tomorrow eve.  Decent food, cheap prices..... oops, maybe they won't be open.... well we can stop and see maybe get it to go???? I am going to take a chicken out to roast  I guess too. 
I don't need to worry about putting on a few pounds to fight off a random virus,  I have plenty to be able to afford to lose some.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, maybe me working my a$$ off might result in my losing some of that A$$.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We allll need that little extra cushioning for when we fall on our tookus doing the chores...all at once!!  If you’re anything like me, I typically carry too much at once instead of making more trips, which..ends in disaster.....therefore my friends are buying me a football helmet for my birthday!!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Plus, I’m trying to put on a few pounds, just in case I get some random virus...I always lose weight. So I’m eating in advance!!


I hope that doesn't backfire on you!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> I hope that doesn't backfire on you!


No...I’ve never had a weight problem...even when I gained the baby weight...42 lbs, I was back in my jeans 2weeks after.  In college I gained the freshman 10...my fat grandmother used to hit the cookies out of my hand and tell me that was for my brothers because I was too fat!!  Talk about tough love!!


----------



## farmerjan

Today is again a much warmer than normal day for March.  Hit 76 with mostly cloudy.  Had a little rain over night only about a tenth, and a few sprinkle showers before 1.  Then a few partial peeks of sun.  Went up to the barn to help my son who was sorting calves as for what is going to the stockyards tomorrow. I was writing down numbers of who was going to what sale.  The sales are still on and there is some talk of regulating who will be able to go in and all.  One yard said they will only allow buyers in and so we will not be taking anything there anytime soon.  We will not sell cattle when one of us cannot be there.  If something sells for way too little, we will "no sale",  it and bring it home again.  If we cannot be there to watch, then they won't go.  The sale tomorrow is going to restrict some but not like the one today.  Unfortunately, I probably will not be able to go to the sale tomorrow if they are going to be very restrictive. 

 The special graded sale that we had some consigned to for Monday is going to combine it with the normal sale there, and the animals will not have to meet the VQA regulations now.  They are trying to get some more buyers to commit to coming,  as it will not be on the tele-auction.  This whole last 2 weeks has made things so upside down.  We will see how the calves do tomorrow, we are about out of silage and he had already stopped feeding it to the cows with fall born calves so that these feeders could have it.  Problem is most would have been gone by now if the prices hadn't gotten so bad, then the whole "shutdown," mentality of the govt with the virus, has thrown things into a tailspin.  The ones going next week would have been the last to go..... so we have fed out alot of cattle alot longer than we really had planned to. 

We are sitting on about 15 head of 600+ lb animals that we were keeping for another guy and he said he has no where to go with them at this point so we are pretty much stuck with them for the present.  They are not "top quality" and have sold some of the "mediocre" calves to him and it is a good place to sell calves that won't do real good at the normal sales.  Like having a bad eye from pinkeye, or one has white feet and shows the "dairy" background in him and we would get clobbered price wise at the normal sale.  He likes them a little bigger, and we can move animals that would not bring as good a price as they really are worth. 
  We also have 8 that will go next month, but that is pretty much a guarantee as they are going to a guy who we rent from,  and he puts them on another piece of property near his house to just raise for the summer.  It works out okay, he liked the calves we supplied to him last year as they are fairly quiet and calm ones that we raised rather than him getting them from another friend that usually just bought some for him.  There had been a couple of "nut cases" in the ones that got bought and turned out.  So last year we told him we had some that we hadn't sold yet, that he could buy for what we were getting for our others, and he took them and was VERY PLEASED with them.  Mostly because they were much calmer and easier to work around.  So we picked out 8 this evening that ought to do good for him that are pretty good calves, but are also easy going and calm.  Got one real  nice one, but he is always looking for a fence/gate to over so he is going tomorrow.  Since he is paying good money for them, we want him to get good ones as well as quiet workable ones. 

Saw where feeder calf futures went way up the last 2 days after nearly 2 weeks of steady declines to the limits each day.  Maybe this will be the start of the turn around?????  Green grass is getting here and the feeder/grazer guys are going to have to have something to turn out.  My son said that if we sell these calves this week, that the prices will probably start to go up because we already sold..... but like I said to him, we are going to have to move some so if we sell some now and it starts to get better,  we will still  have more to sell in another month.  We have some late weaned calves that are a little smaller that we will sell in April or early May..... Then calves to puill off the  cows that calved this past fall, because the cows will have to be pregnancy checked and given a rest to calve again in Aug-Oct...... 
Would be nice to make a little money over costs somewhere down the line. 

There still have been a record number of heifers on feed in the feedlots, so I still think that there will be a reduction in the cow herd, because they are not being kept as replacements but fattened,  and hopefully a corresponding increase in bred cow prices in 2022 or 2023.   I am thinking that we will maybe keep more heifer calves this year to be bred for calving in 2022-2023..... and maybe make a bit on them and sell down a bit......  Going to have to see how this corona virus plays out and all that this year.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So, calves born this year can’t be bred until they are two?  Just too small?  I keep reading your posts about the falling prices and the silage, etc... and I feel worried for you.  I am concerned about being stuck with too many bunnies...not even a comparison!!  I need to tell you something my son yelled at me about tonight.  I didn’t really listen though.  I sold rabbits today from people who live about 45 minutes away.  Ben flipped out!  He said that is how this Corona is spreading.  Actually, a man in my town went to Pgh for work..came back and he is sick and got tested today.  But, Ben wants me to stop selling to out-of-Townes.  Much easier for me to do than you...you have very expensive cattle!!  You can’t afford to miss out on a sale.  But, I’m passing along my ‘talking to’ just to remind you to take precautions when you do travel to an auction, or have people at your farm.  Without even thinkin* I shook hands with the people at the farm...didn’t occur to me until Ben was yelling at me.  He said, if I’m not worried about myself, then worry about the people I come in contact with.  Ok, my speech is over...I want you to sell your cows at a great price...and make a nice profit...I just hope you carry wet wipes!!


----------



## farmerjan

We want our heifers to have their first calf at somewhere around 24-28 months of age.  So a heifer calf born today 3-20-20  will get bred no earlier than June of 2021 to have her first baby no earlier than March of 2022.  I do not like to calve out heifers until between 26-30 months.  They have a little more growth, and are a little more mature and seem to do a little better job of "being a mom".....
It's like a 15 yr old girl may be able to have a baby, but being 18 or 20 is much more preferable...... Same thing.
  I have had a few heifers over the years get bred and calve at 18-20 months..... but they will never reach their full potential if they get bred too young.  Their growth will be stunted, and they don't produce much milk and the calf doesn't get the growth because it doesn't get the needed nutrition. 
I have a heifer that got bred while she was still nursing her mother.  She just came in heat and being out to pasture I never saw it.  By the time I realized she was bred, it was too late to abort her so she calved at about 17 1/2 months old.  Bless her heart, she has been a good mother in as much as taking care of and mothering the calf.  But she is short, her growth is stunted and she will probably never amount to anything and the calf is small and is not worth much.  They are in getting fed better than the unbred ones of the same age, getting silage,  and got some grain for the most of the early part of her lactation.  But neither is worth much.

  Just like everyone that preaches about pulling the ram lambs or the buck kids by 3 months or so.  If the ewe lambs or the female kids come in heat, the males can breed at that young age.  If they get caught, you usually don't know it until they are well along in the pregnancy and it is more dangerous to abort them at that point than to let them finish their term. Most people that I have heard or read, don't like the females to have babies (lambs in particular) until they are a year old.  But you have to deal with a body that is not grown enough to have babies yet.  The pelvis can be too small, they usually don't come into milk that good because the mammary system is immature. The baby can be too big, and you can have trouble getting it delivered.  And no matter the breed, the first time momma in any breed of mammal, is still going to grow during that period.  So if it is too young, they just can't grow and sustain feeding a baby at the same time so they just don't grow well.  So neither is worth much, if you don't lose one or the other outright.

We don't have strangers come to the farm. We have always been very restrictive of people who come to the farm due to bringing in a "bug" that the cattle can pick up that they have had no contact with.  The commercial farms are very restrictive.  My dairies are being careful and not allowing anyone that they don't know and know what their travel situation has been.   Anyone that has been there to ours the last few weeks, and I can think of maybe 6, are familiar friends or people who have worked for us in the past.  Going to the auction is exposure to more people yes.  But you have to realize that most of the time is is not that close a quarters, and most of the farmers, and their families in this area, do not travel, are very "tied to home" and have very few contacts with too many others that might have traveled elsewhere.  Yes I understand the whole, his uncle's best friends' kids were exposed to the neighbor that just got back from XX...... or someone's parents just got back from a cruise that they went to on their 50th anniversary... Still they are putting restrictions in place also.  We don't have small kids that get exposed to other kids, so not as big a problem there either,  since kids bring home everything....

I appreciate the concern and yes we have talked about it.  One of the reasons I will not be going to the sale tomorrow, because of the restrictions and for simple common sense.  There are alot more of the "weekend" farmers that go to that one, but the talk is about allowing only one person per family who is selling..... most are families that bring all their kids and all that with them.... But the one on Monday has about 25 people there regularly and most are all older farmers..... and I mean real "off the back forty" kind of farmers that never go anywhere except to the feed store and the farm and the stockyard sale. 

I think that as farmers,  in general,  we usually have a better immune system because we are exposed to a multitude of different bacteria and "bugs" and we then have a better build up of immunity from all the exposure.


----------



## farmerjan

For all of the country and pop music fans, we lost a good one.  Kenny Rogers passed away.. Always loved his music and his  Gambler movies.  

Cloudy, with some sun this morning.  55,  up to 60 at 11a.m. and maybe going up a bit more with more showers coming in.  Temps are going to drop but not as much as forecast earlier in the week which is good.  

Haven't talked to my son to see how things went when they hauled cattle to town, this morning.  We had decided to ship 20 feeders after we got done sorting last night and another 10 or 12 will go on Monday to the now combined special sale with the normal sale.... Then have 8 for the other guy who won't get them until mid - April.  They will go out in the back lot there since they won't be needing any extra feed.  Have about 10-12 that are smaller 400 lb size that will get the last of the silage and some of the better hay and will get sold maybe in late April if the restrictions lift a bit and things get a bit more back to normal.  We'll see.  The it will be time to move some of the fall calving cows home and pull those calves off, and pregnancy check them for calves to come this fall.   In the meantime, the spring cows that are calving now will be going out to pasture for the summer, and the bulls be put in in early June for them to get bred back for calves next year. 
Plus it will be time to think about hay season.  If we keep getting this warmer weather, we will have to get an earlier start.


----------



## Mini Horses

Let's hope you get an early hay AND an extra cutting late!!   Wouldn't that be fantastically unusual and timely?  I think farmers deserve a decent year.   Haven't had one in a while.  Right?  It would be a good year for you with a new ankle in use -- you could enjoy it.   Haying would be a pleasure.

Me -- I'm just hoping for a really good garden!    Over half the goats have kidded, weaning & milking has begun.   Couple of months and the kids will go to auction.   Well, most will.  A  few of the adult does are being sold this year -- 2 doelings will stay -- and a couple new does will be added.   Those are plans at least.  

So far, the mini horse herd has remained at 12.   Few oldies out there, so may have some loss within next yr or so.   Then, the one stally at 34 is still fat and sassy!     What will be, will be.

This CV-19 thing has pretty much shut down the food demos, until?, so I'm having a "semi-retired, more time at home" Spring.  Maybe for Summer, too.   So far, it's ok.  In fact, I could get real used to it!   Other job is still cranking but, it normally slows in summer.....almost dies in winter....when demos crank up.  This virus is turning lives around in some strange ways.

Not complaining -- just reporting.  I feel blessed to be where I am in life.   Yeah, enough bacteria exposure here to make my immune pretty strong.  Plus home grown, home cooked,  is much healthier food!   Most farmers are better off in these ways.  Not to mention low exposure to others  -- because we have chores not shopping days.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we got lucky.   One steer didn't meet the graded pen requirements, he's showing a hump in his back for some reason. took him back home.   So we sold 8 steers and 11 heifers.  Steers weighed 490 and brought 1.60.  Heifers weighed 510 and brought 1.30.  As good as any prices have been lately, so that was good.  That's 19 not there eating, which is really good.  Now if we can sell the other 10-12 on Monday we will be in alot better shape.  But at least 19 gone will help quite a bit.

 There was a whisper of a rumor that the govt might be doing a total shut down of all non-essential businesses like even banks..... agriculture is considered essential.  But I have heard that some of the smaller sale barns have also shut down and that some of the bigger ones have 25 % of their normal movement at this time of year.   Something along the line of what @Duckfarmerpa1  mentioned.  Yet the last govt update I saw said no general nationwide shut down, just the 4 states that have announced so far.....Ca, Ny, Ct and Ill????

It is scary for what they are saying.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great on the sales!!  A lot less to feed & decent $$.   It's always a tooth clincher at an auction.  Who's buying, how much is there to buy, where you are in the line-up.  Unless you go to these things, it isn't a real "known" thing.   But -- I LOVE a good auction!!!    

Now, how's that ankle behaving??        

DSs hip, your ankle & then a knee -- more new moving parts than your old tractors!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday and it is decent out.  Partly sunny, was 41 up to 55 so far.  Supposed to get more rain this evening.

The ankle is doing.  It is hard to wear the boot to walk as it is just so awkward and heavy but there are worse things.  I do better with the crutches with the boot,  than without the crutches, probably because it is so awkward.  Foot still looks like a fat sausage stuck on the end of the leg..... still swollen but not hot or anything, they said it could be like this for months so not especially worried.  Doesn't bend a whole lot but I do make sure that it bends around when I am sitting and stuff, just working the muscles that they said I could.  No pressure against it to "make it"  do anything. 

Going out to do the chickens and the cats in just a little bit while it is decent out.  Need to dump the rain gauge and see what we got. 

Supposed to test a few farms next week. Waiting on one to call me back so I can schedule the other 2.  If I don't hear soon today, I am going to make a few other phone calls and the one I am waiting on will have to take whatever I have left.  I specifically told them on Friday afternoon that they needed to call me and let me know so I can get the others scheduled.....
 I have a bit of a cold.  DS had it and I guess I picked it up.  Runny nose and some cough.  More annoying than anything. 

Going to get in and get a good hot shower after I go out to do stuff here and I will feel better then. 

The refridgerator in the house is going bad.  I am going to move all the stuff out of the freezer into the big freezers as soon as I get done outside.  Usually I can turn it off and then turn it back on later and it works okay.  It gets too much frost in the freezer and I usually just scrape some out and get it away from the door and stuff but I think it is going to just croak..... It belongs to the landlord and he said I was welcome to use it when I moved in instead of having to move mine in here.  Guess we might have to go get mine out of storage.... Not in the plans.


----------



## farmerjan

Hit 58 but has been cloudy and dreary all day.  Only .1 inch in the rain gauge.  Sprinkles don't add up very fast.  

2 of the peach trees are in almost full bloom and the other is all pink, ready to open up.  As long as we don't get down in the low 30's we might get through.  Moved the chicken pen over about 3 feet so they can have some more grass. really want to fence off the whole garden so that they can eat it all down before it is time to till but doubt that is getting done.  Going to eat then go get a nice hot shower.  Think I am going to see what it will take to get the dvd/vhs player moved over to the newer TV so I can watch something.  And I never did get the jigsaw puzzle out so that is another very strong possibility for tonight.  
Tired of watching all the news snippets on  You tube.... fox and cnn and msnbc and all.


----------



## Bruce

There is a TON of stuff to watch on YouTube without watching news snippets  At least the things I'm watching don't have news.


----------



## farmerjan

I get headaches watching anything of any length on my laptop.... 

Started at 43 up to 47, got a good rain for a bit this morning.  

Well the "bug" I got from my son is a flu bug not a cold.  Got the headache typical of when I get the flu bug;  thought maybe I would get past it but it hit me last night.  And no, I am not going to panic that it is the C-virus.  Going to go back to bed for a bit to sleep it off which usually works.  
Already told my son I wouldn't be going today.  He told me some sad news... a friend and fellow farmer passed away last night of a heart attack.  He was a member of our newly formed Rockbridge county cattlemans assoc..  He just saw him on Saturday, in the fertilizer truck.  This whole corona virus thing might affect the whole funeral thing too..... Sad for his family.  His wife passed away a couple years ago but he was very active on the farm.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry you are under the weather Jan,.... sure hope it passes  quickly and you are  back on your feet.


----------



## farmerjan

It will go since this is a couple of days into it I am on the "downhill side".  I knew Friday that when I went up to help with the sorting that I wasn't feeling up to par and tried to "over ride" it, but I knew that night I was going to feel it for a few days.  Really thought that it was more a cold but I never get headaches with a cold and can shake them off pretty easily.  So I have been staying in and really fighting it so I can get back to things faster.  Usually when it gets to the headache,  it is on the way out.  A little sleeping off the headache.........


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> It will go since this is a couple of days into it I am on the "downhill side".  I knew Friday that when I went up to help with the sorting that I wasn't feeling up to par and tried to "over ride" it, but I knew that night I was going to feel it for a few days.  Really thought that it was more a cold but I never get headaches with a cold and can shake them off pretty easily.  So I have been staying in and really fighting it so I can get back to things faster.  Usually when it gets to the headache,  it is on the way out.  A little sleeping off the headache.........


I hope so, you sure don't  want to be sick for a long time...we have been fighting some kinda recycling  bug that keeps hanging out here since Febuary 16th..it's  gotten old. Take care of yourself and get better


----------



## farmerjan

We went  to test a farm this afternoon.  150+ cows, they milk pretty decent.  I am not feeling super but it's liveable.  The headache is mostly gone, and the generic brand of mucinex has a cough suppressant so that was good.  I will still feel it for a few more but hope this is the downhill side.  Intend to get a good HOT shower and get the nose running some more.  I was tired when we got done but that's okay.  Glad that I didn't schedule one for tomorrow (wed) as I am not sure I have the energy to do a 2 day in a row yet.  I have a couple I need to talk to and see what I can get set up in the next week or two. 
 Am going to do the one that has to  test 2 consecutive milkings that is less than 6-7 miles from me.  He was pushing for it and I talked it over with Michael and we decided that Sun eve/Mon morn will work best.  I have accommodated this farmer more times than I can count over the years, so I am not giving him a choice, just telling him when I can do it.  Otherwise he can just call the gen mgr and see how far he gets with that.  I honestly don't care.  It is one farm I would gladly give up if I could find someone to take it.  I doubt they will still be milking in 5 years, both are over 60....61 and 64 I think, no kids, and no one to leave it to.  There has been talk of going out "one day" ...... The guys are really nice people, but they seem to think that people should do things around "their" schedules.  The one has degrees from both Penn State and Va Tech;  very smart.  But they are demanding.  

Since I was feeling under the weather I didn't call a couple of other ones that I need to do, and one that I was going to do said if I had a cold they would rather wait a week and I am fine with that.  They are easy to get along with and if no one is sick there, don't want to take it to them.  

Been walking a little in the parlor getting milk samples from the 2-3 cows closest to "my end".  The boot is awkward but I need to start getting more used to it.  That is one good thing at least, the parlor floors are flat and even, not like hills and dips and ridges out in the beef cow fields.  I still am mostly using the crutches ( or just 1 crutch)  but figured that it would be better to work on my balance and all with someone around in case I was having problems.  Went fine except that not feeling 100% , tired me out more.  But this is practice and trying to start building up the muscles a little too.  I expect that I will be in the boot for at least another month after the dr checkup.  
Which leads me to think that it is very likely that will be canceled on April 9th.  Va just shut down more businesses.... and canceled school for the rest of the year.  I think the rampant rate of new cases in NY has everyone a little more leery now.   My son's therapy sessions have been reduced by half so he is not progressing with the hip as well as he was.  Trying to do his exercises at home.  I haven't even started any real PT except for the few strength exercises and since I am getting around more, some of it is more than being done during the walking and such. 

Well, time to get that relaxing hot shower.  I just realized that I don't have a humidifier... which would help this congestion a little.... oh well.  I do keep the heat at 60-61 at night so that helps to not dry me out so much in a hot room.


----------



## farmerjan

Was 39 this morning and up to 64 according to the recording thermometer.  We had some rain yesterday/last eve, but I forgot to look at the rain gauge today.  It was partly sunny, decent but then clouded over and got cool this eve.  Started with some showers on the way home and now I hear it on the porch tin roof.  Expect rain this eve and tomorrow.  Soft and slow will be good.   Maybe some sun by thurs and friday....


----------



## Mike CHS

If you get what we did today, there is a whole lot of rain heading your way tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Mike CHS .... yes we started getting some very light sprinkles when I got home about 8.  Then I could hear it on the roof, and it looks like we got some serious rain last night.  It was just sprinkles first thing, but has settled down to some pretty steady rain here for the last hour or 2.  Local forecast shows rain through 11 or noon, then intermittent showers. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunnier and warmer.  It is only 46 and not supposed to top 50.  

Farm texted me and said that sun/mon doesn't work for them but another time.  I texted my son and he said we could do this aft/tomorrow morning.... I texted back the farm and said they could do tonight tomorrow, but that I am trying to get over a cold so wasn't planning on having to go out;  and that I would not have any help after Monday. And said that I had changed my schedule to accommodate them last test.  I am really tired of this whole BS with them.   They can call the mgr at this point.   They change things on me at least every third month. 

Going to pack the samples from yesterday in just a little bit.  

I made oatmeal this morning and just got done eating it. Figured I could use something warm and "stick to the ribs" with this crappy wet out there.  Put a little maple syrup over it, no milk even.  Guess that would be more like a "porridge" . It was good.


----------



## farmerjan

Remembered to dump the rain gauge.... we had about .6 inches total for the 2 days worth of showers/rain off and on.  

So today started at 46, cloudy early then cleared off to mostly sunny.  Up to 65 but there was a breeze.... Still nicer than the  chilly rainy days we had before.  Tomorrow and into Saturday up into the upper 70's or 80's?????? TOTALLY NUTS.

The grass needs cutting.  I am seriously thinking about putting a temp fence of sorts around the garden so the chickens can have the grass before it gets tilled.  Will have to get some electrified poultry netting because I cannot deal with any coyote possibilities.  Then I can use it up at my son's property where I have had the meat birds.   Can't get into working the ground yet, it is just too early for the garden plus, I can't maneuver well with the boot yet.  Hopefully, I will get more mobile, but it is just too early.... we can get some pretty cold weather in normal years into the end of APRIL.... it is still only the end of March..... Plus, I am not able to put down a total covering of mulch if I got it tilled now anyway.   Again, not able to get around that well yet.  I only till once.... then get most everything planted and mulch heavy.  So I need to be able to get around better.  And I might wind up getting someone to help get it totally mulched once it is tilled.... I lay out the rows then mulch right up to the string that lays out the rows.   Then plant and use the cut and bagged grass right up to the newly emerging seedlings.  Then just keep adding mulch.  Guess it is time to keep all the junk mail and shred for mulch too.  Just put it down, then cover with some hay to hold it in place;  or use cardboard on top of it & some hay on top of that.   Worms love it. 

Went to Wal-mart today, got some things I wanted....picked up a prescription for pain pills from a couple of weeks ago.... haven't been taking but once in awhile... but they won't go bad and in case something happens, I like to have  it "on hand".... needed cat food and their outdoor cat food is in 44 lb bags and the best price even over the feed store.  These outside cats get fed but they also have to catch their own  and keep the mouse population down.  Didn't bother to look at TP since I have plenty, got 2 rolls of paper towels but  I don't use many so that was fine.  Did get a 3 pk of  generic "kleenex" that I needed.  I needed to go to the bank so made the trip but it really tired me out because there were no "riding carts" available and my ankle and knees were really aching.... forgot  some stuff too.

There are rumors that Va might go on lockdown... and my son mentioned that he also was going to get some cash out to have on hand so when I went to the bank, I did also take out some cash from the cattle check from the first 2 that got sold (of mine).  I need to talk to him tomorrow and see if he is going to town as I would like some ice cream and some fish from a grocery store, Wal-mart doesn't have near as good a selection as I like... and some other stuff that I didn't get today.  Could use another 44 lb bag of cat food to fill their bin up, next trip to Wal-mart.
  I also need to get some chicken feed for the house here.... and really want to get the bin cleaned out so that I can get a load as soon as the I can manage getting the "left-behinds" again, I will have the feed ready to feed them.   But got to get DS or someone to get up on the ladder on the bin , take a chain or long handled "something" to use inside and clean off the stuff stuck to the sides and see if we can figure out where the leak is on top.  Might just need a good "painting" or sealing around the seam.   Plus then I have to be able to "catch" the left behinds and I am not that agile yet..... I get tired of chicken, but can give some to some friends and trade some with some others for some pork.... which I don't eat alot of but I like pork chops and bacon and want some lard....

Going to talk to my friends that have their parents house for sale.... see about the possibility of putting in a driveway if this other friend that we rent pasture from isn't going to do anything with their parents empty house.... I definitely want out of here before the winter one way or another.   Can't fix this place, and I am just tired of dealing with it.  I will get through the spring and garden time, but I am ACTIVELY looking.


----------



## farmerjan

Talk about crazy weather..... this is what we call pneumonia weather... was 45 overnight..... sun out nice and it hit 81 today.  Clouds came in late this afternoon and we are supposed to get a possible shower/storm this aft/eve.... it just looks threatening so far. 

The refridgerator is working again. I can't trust it and I did get a couple of bags of ice yesterday and put stuff in the cooler chest and was going to start moving all the stuff from the fridge part and now it is working, the freezer is frozen again. I had taken some stuff out, and was waiting for more to "thaw" enough to get loose and now it is all frozen again. The fridge part had seemed to be staying pretty cool, not as cold as I liked, but definitely cold enough for the water and cranberry juice in there to taste cold to drink. Might just try to get it emptied out and a good cleaning. Then see how it goes. Not keep too much in the freezer so can't ruin a bunch of stuff. 

Not much else new.  Too soon to do garden, still got the "drip drip" from the cold that makes me cough some, ankle is still swollen today from the store trip yesterday so babying it a bit.

Saw an article about how COPPER, and to a lessor extent BRONZE and BRASS, and other copper alloys, are superior to killing viruses upon contact surfaces.  Something to research some more....


----------



## Baymule

I am sorry that you got a cold or flu, it makes one miserable. BJ caught a bug a couple of months ago and while it is mostly gone, he still has to take it easy. I believe it was pneumonia, but the doctor didn't have an X-ray tech that day, so could not confirm. He has had a deep chest cough and felt blah, weak and miserable. He is feeling better but can't get out, work and break a sweat. Heck, he might have had the corona virus, our daughter had it too but bounced back quicker. The two little girls were mildly sickish too and of course we kept them, so got the joy of their germy little snotty noses. LOL  Me? Still trucking along, feeling fine. 

I know you will be glad to ditch the boot, just a while longer and maybe you can. At least your lifestyle lends itself to exercise, a sort of therapy in and of itself. I really hope you can find a house to buy or rent. The house you live in now is not working for you. It's time for a change. I believe in the power of prayer, something will come along when you least expect it. I pray that God cup you in his hands in love and protection and lead you to where you are supposed to be.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday afternoon.  The last 2 days it has been 56 up to 85 both days.  Like summer weather.  Mostly sunny after about 9-10 in the morning.  Much the same for tomorrow then rain/showers on Tuesday.  Going to do the 500+ cow herd on Tuesday afternoon with Michael and Geneva.  One of my other farmers wants to test and his daughter would like to maybe help do some testing.  Might be a a good thing.  I will talk to them this week.  Am going to call my herd 125 miles away to see if they want to test on Wednesday... and the PITA one that tests 2 times, that put me off again, maybe the end of the week with the farmers' daughter.  She's college age but of course there is no school for the rest of this year.... It is close enough she could come help and my son wouldn't have to do both milkings.  

Took a shower and washed my hair since the "salons" are closed since they are "non-essential" businesses.... It takes alot of energy and effort to do that with weight balancing and all in the shower.  But with the warm weather it was dumb not to get it done and feel better. 

Still got a little bit of "drip" and subsequent annoying cough but mostly gone.  

Nothing much else happening here.  Don't have the ability to even walk around the yard to pick up sticks, or do much with this ankle and all.  I am doing a little without the crutches, but balance is tough on uneven ground and I sure don't need to be on the ground.....Not really hurting just tiring still.  Don't feel like I am ever going to get my energy back... very annoying.

Ever try to run the vacuum when you cannot comfortably stand up for more than a few minutes?????  You just don't think of stuff like that until you try to do it and it is a pain...

Son got the new orchard grass field seeded yesterday so that  is really good.  1st cutting will be very light and probably will only do one cutting later in the season so it gets established.  I think this is the field that they sprayed last year for a weed and wound up killing the orchard grass as well.... was only  a year old seeding so they had to pay for the seed for us to reseed it.  Lost several hundred  sq bales of second cutting because of it. 

Deer are eating the wheat cover crop as fast as it can grow.  I'd give my eye teeth to have had someone go up there and shoot a bunch this past winter. They are really causing a problem and the owner just never seems to "get around" to hunting them like he says he is going to yet we cannot hunt there.  GRRRR

Time to eat a little something for supper.....


----------



## Baymule

Why won't he let y'all hunt there? I'm sure that y'all would give him deer meat for his freezer. What a moron.

Do you have one of those walkers on wheels with the seat? As I was reading your post, I thought about the walker. You can use it to steady yourself and when you get tired, lock the wheels and sit down. You can use them on grass too. 

*

*​
This one is from Lowes for $56


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Drive-Medical-Four-Wheel-Rollator-Rolling-Walker-with-Fold-Up-Removable-Back-Support-Red/1000968602?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-hdw-_-google-_-pla-_-203-_-sossafety-_-1000968602-_-0&placeholder=null&gclid=EAIaIQobChMImv2XjPfA6AIViR-tBh1oiA3BEAQYASABEgJz8_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## rachels.haven

farmerjan said:


> Time to eat a little something for supper.....



A bunch of deer, maybe?


----------



## thistlebloom

When my bad knee is giving me fits and hard to walk on I scoot around on an office chair with wheels.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> This one is from Lowes for $56


Wow, that is really cheap. I think I'd want to see it in person to make sure it is a sturdy, quality product.


----------



## Baymule

They are not expensive. My mom had one, bought at the medical supply ($$ mark up) and it was $100. They billed Medicare...….


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> When my bad knee is giving me fits and hard to walk on I scoot around on an office chair with wheels.


I just limp and lurch along like a 3 day drunk. And all this time I could have been using an office chair! Do they come with 4 wheel drive and mud tires?


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> I just limp and lurch along like a 3 day drunk. And all this time I could have been using an office chair! Do they come with 4 wheel drive and mud tires?



That's called a tractor silly!


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> That's called a tractor silly!


Ain't neither!



​


----------



## thistlebloom

Whoa! Needs a turret!


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday late afternoon.  Was 42 this morning, got up to 67 for a little while when the sun came out.  We had about .35 inch rain yesterday afternoon, and then a quicky shower this afternoon for a few minutes.  We tested the 500+ cow herd yesterday afternoon.  I packed the samples this afternoon and got them out for UPS.  Got another to do tomorrow afternoon, about 6-8 miles away.  The daughter is going to help.  Setting up there is a pain, it's the carrying the meters and hoses into the parlors.  They test 2 times so I will go Thursday aft then back Friday morning.  Then Michael will go help do a farm Sat afternoon that is pretty decent to do, 90+ cows, goes pretty fast.  Then the royal PITA one will test Sun afternoon and Monday morning.  220+ cows, pain to set up,  Michael will be getting a real education there after doing these others that are pretty efficient and all.  Then I will go do a 140 cow herd Monday afternoon, he will drop me off, go down to the auction there then come back to the farm to help some.  They have their own samplers for collecting the milk samples, and it is a double 5, fairly close together so I figure I can mostly do it for awhile til he gets back to help. 

Got another farm wanting to wait another week or 2 and then got a couple to call to do.  He goes back to work on Tuesday, so some of these will have to test on the weekends for him to help me.   I am really just feeling burnt out and not wanting to really go back to the testing.  Maybe this C-virus is just discouraging everything.  I think that some of it is this boot is heavy and it tires me out to be dragging it around.  Plus, now my dr appt on the 9th is on hold so don't know what I will be able to do and not do.  Got to call and talk to the PA and see what they are thinking.  I can't walk on it without the boot, won't do anything to mess this up... but was hoping that there might be some PT to get the ankle working a little.  Maybe I am just in a funk today with the rain, and all...

Part is the landlord here at the house too.... he came over while I was sitting on the tailgate packing the samples to enjoy the sun a bit, and said that the lawn was starting to get really high......which I realize it really grew on those couple of 80+ degree days...... and that his son Andy could maybe mow it with my mower if I could pay him something.... he's not working but is getting some/all ??? his pay from the school.... he is an aide.... but he has trouble making his bills and if I could pay him some, maybe not as much as the guy I used to pay to do it,  and he could use my mower to do it that would be nice.  HELLO.... how about offering to mow it for me until I am out of the boot????? I would have offered him some money if he had said something about doing it to help me out..... 
But the thing is, they bring the landlords mower down here to mow all around the barns and stuff.... but he can't use that one to mow the lawn too....????? and that the son will have to mow the landlords house, and up to his place too...
I said I would have to get the mower running first that it had a few quirks..... I am just really pissed....

Then he made the comment that if I heard the chainsaw not to worry, he was going to cut the brushy stuff,  that was in the yard there that it was growing too close to the house.....AS HE IS STANDING THERE NEXT TO  MY PEACH TREES IN THE CORNER OF THE GARDEN..... I said what did he mean, and he said well these sprouts were just junk and I said DON'T YOU DARE CUT MY PEACH TREES......he said  he thought they were just junk trees like the peach tree up behind the barn.... I said I got nearly 2 bushels off those trees last year,  that they were not junk trees.  He said oh, well, good thing I didn't cut them last week when I had the saw here.... WHAT THE F...... The big maple behind the house is closer to the house....which he never cleans the gutters out from the leaves in the fall, the 2 pines in the front yard are just about dead and dropping huge branches all the time and if they come down in the house direction , they will really tear things up, the lilac bush is much closer to the house.....I was flabbergasted.  He said well, if I move out,  he will cut them down anyway then..... They are going to get moved this fall to my son's property this fall one way or another.......
Then he said, well, he didn't realize that they were that productive, that he would have to get some of the peaches this year....... WTF...... 
That did it.  I am going to be out of here one way or another before winter this year. 

I just cannot believe it.  I haven't talked to my son since this exchange this afternoon.  I am still a little in shock over the whole thing...... He said a month ago if I needed anything to just let them know.... but now I need to pay his son to use my mower, my gas, my stuff, to mow this lawn..... 
I will not be putting in the garden here.  As soon as they get the road in for the tower, which is going forward..... I will see if I can find a place up there to put in what I want to plant.  I am going to just mow this area over, the hell with doing anything to improve the soil and grow anything.  I may very well move the purebred chickens up there  once all the roadwork is done and see where all things are going to be.  Then do the left-behinds once the weather gets a little warmer and just take care of all them together up there..... Then I will have to move the cats to my son's barn and to the big farm we rent I guess.  I am still in shock over what he said.... and I am going to do WHATEVER I NEED TO, to get out of here and he can pay his son to mow the grass or whatever..... 

GEE WHIZ........


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your landlord is a jerk


----------



## farmerjan

Beyond Jerk....... I am almost without words because I cannot believe he is that stupid, dense and insensitive,  as well as selfish and ....... words escape me.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> I just limp and lurch along like a 3 day drunk. And all this time I could have been using an office chair! Do they come with 4 wheel drive and mud tires?


 I've got a couple good ole boys here in SC who would love to hook you up with that! They'd also probably toss in a fuel injected, turbo 357 if you gave them a couple six packs of PBR. "Here, hold my beer and watch this."


----------



## Bruce

Yep Jan, you gotta get out of that place! Sorry for your troubles with the guy.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> I've got a couple good ole boys here in SC who would love to hook you up with that! They'd also probably toss in a fuel injected, turbo 357 if you gave them a couple six packs of PBR. "Here, hold my beer and watch this."


Sounds like fun!


----------



## Baymule

Wow, that beats all I've ever heard. You'd think he would appreciate a good renter and go out of his way to see that you are happy and want to stay there. Words don't escape me, but I can't say them on this forum.


----------



## thistlebloom

Some people are so self absorbed that they are oblivious to anyone else's life. It wouldn't matter even if you could explain your side, or chew him out, or even whack him upside of the head. He wouldn't get it, and would not change or do anything differently.
Sorry you have to deal with his stupidity as well as your discomfort with your boot, and all of that instability we are all feeling these days. I hope you find a much better living situation soon. And by all means take those peach trees with you!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep -- ya need to move!!   Any news on the little house that needs a driveway????   I'd also move  everything away and assemble as you suggest, until you can re-establish.   The guy is lower than a cow paddy to bring this up KNOWING your recent medical op.   He should have just said "if you'd like, I'll come cut the grass for you tomorrow".

Here's something to take your mind off the landlord.

When you (or the friend) makes silage, do you add any "cultures" to it as it is thrown into that donut bag?   In spare time (LOL) I was looking into silage for goats.  Safety, etc.  And this Utube showed some farmer making it -- You'd love this!! -- they chopped and blew it into a concrete pit, lined with plastic(?) for moisture/air control, etc.....maybe India?   Then into this 10' deep pit to get it out as using.  Really!    But, a local farmer here raises & packages for his cattle.   Thinking "maybe" I could buy a couple.   Thinking ahead.....and way before I approach him.  He'll be putting up what looks like winter wheat in those sacks before long.  Not the corn silage.

Thinking into winter 2020-21 obviously.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey guys, thanks for the outlet to blow off steam......

I went by our  "rented" main  farm this morning after setting up at a dairy that I am going to test this afternoon and tomorrow morning, & talked to my son,  and he said to me a couple times, Mom, quit yelling, I'm standing right here....

Yeah, I was pretty hot even after sleeping on it and all that...... He said you know they aren't the sharpest tacks in the bunch..... but that it was pretty bad that the landlord seems to think that I need to pay his son when his son can't support himself and he (the landlord) has to supplement his own son's  daily living expenses.  Yet he never offered to let me have a break on the rent with the surgery etc..... Anyway, I had asked my son if he knew where we could get a tiller to use for the garden, just last week.... and he said that he'd asked around and thought maybe he could get the one guy to come do it if he trailered it down to the house, and I said forget it, that I was not going to have a garden here, that as soon as they get the road in for the tower and all that settled, that we were going to move my chickens up to his property near where I will have the meat birds, and that I was just going to mow the garden space  and turn it back into a lawn because I will be out of here before this winter, one way or another.

  I asked him to again ask that other farmer that we rent from if they have made any decisions about the house that his wife's parents left her when they died because they had said last year that it had been empty for several years and they really needed to do something with it.  It would suit me better as far as having a drive right into the carport next to the house, fairly flat ground, and it could be fenced pretty easily because with the road right there, it would have to be or the chickens would be out in the road for sure.  I also did talk to my other friend, and they have had to do some work on that other house, redid the floor in the kitchen , and some other stuff, and that it is still for sale.  I am going to get together with her & her husband and go look at it again, and see where the property lines are as to if there could be a driveway put up to the house.  I cannot walk it with this boot, and it would be next to impossible with the milk samples and all that, on a regular basis.  
Sort of like what @Ridgetop  showed in her pictures of how hilly they are, and they have stairs and stuff to at least be able to walk up and down..... and like she said, they were younger when they started there..... well, this is on quite a hill and I really just don't want to try to start out on this if there is a way I can avoid it.  A driveway up to the house would make it more acceptable, but really it is not my first choice.  It would still have to be mowed up and down that hilly lawn..... but it might be the best for a quick move by the winter, as I think that they would be very apt to work with me on the financing since it has also been sitting for several years.  
Well, I am not going to be moving tomorrow, but I will be starting some serious cleaning out and getting rid of stuff, and all that so that I can just be out and gone when the time comes.  I am a terrible "collector" and so things need to be gone through and some stuff gotten rid of. 

And yes, the peach trees will get transplanted to my sons property this fall after they have gone dormant, if I don't have a permanent place for me.  He has the backhoe, he can come dig them up and we can get them planted even along the "road" that goes up to the tower, if there isn't a better place.  But I think that we can find a place along one of the fences where they will get good sun and all that.  I'm not leaving them here.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , no we don't add any cultures of any kind to the silage as we put it into the bag.  There are some different things that farmers have added over the years.  We did run a hose and added water the one year when the corn silage that we bought was too dry, we wanted to just finish filling the bag and had an opportunity to buy it real cheap.  The water was just to help to get the moisture up so it would ensile better and it came out decent.  

Most here do not even line their concrete  "pits" with plastic.  The trick with silage is to get it PACKED TIGHT, so that the air is excluded and it will ensile properly.  Air is the biggest deterrent to good silage. That is why the concrete bunkers that so many use now, you will see the tractors running up and down on the silage as it is dumped and spread in them, so that it is packed down and there isn't any air pockets in it.  Then they will cover it with plastic and then most lay bunches of tires over the whole top to keep the plastic on it tight.  Also, most will put a couple scoops of dirt on the bottom edge so that it is sealed there too.  We will fold over the bag at the end of the tube, and then put 2 or 3 round bales on the end to seal it tight so there is no air getting into it.  The end that you start with, the bag is folded under, so that the first couple of loads of silage will hold it folded down under and there is no air that can get into it.  
It is essential to use a certain amount daily, so that the silage that is exposed to the air will not start to mold.  On the big bunkers, they figure that they have to use at least 2-3 ft deep, across the whole opened part, to keep it from getting spoiled.  One year, when I was first in Va, I would clean up around the silage bags and take it home and put it in big plastic bags and "make my own silage" .  Not very sophisticated, but I had about 10 that I actually did feed out that winter for my one milking cow.   She liked it.  I also often was able to bring home silage that had spilled out of the unloader, but I had to feed that out right away since it was already "silage" .  Still, it was "extra" feed and I just spread it out and they ate what they wanted and the rest just got incorporated into the soil as organic matter.   

Several dairy farmers used to add anhydrous ammonia to the silage as they bagged it or blew it up into the silos.  It helped to break down the coarser corn stalks, made them more digestible, supposed to help prevent as much mold and spoilage, and increase the ph of the feed too.   I think that it was often applied with a molasses base to help with the palatability.  It could help to make a less than great crop of corn silage, actually a little better as a feed.  I don't know of too many that use it any more.  Not saying it is all bad..... again, it was a tool that had some  positives for use.


----------



## farmerjan

You are right @thistlebloom , they just wouldn't get it if I opened up his brain and poured it in there.....

And @Baymule  they are pretty inconsiderate and they will find out when I move out, because he is going to have one hell of a time getting a renter that will put up with all the BS I keep letting slide.  Like the water that runs brown every time it rains because there is no filtering of any kind.  I LOVE SPRING WATER, so it isn't that.  But it needs to have some sort of a tank for collection so that any sediment will settle out at least.  And I refuse to hook up the washer that came from my parents because of the limestone residue that is ruining the pipes and all here.  My old washer was getting past usable stage, but it just quit and I think that the water here contributed to it...... The faucets are getting so corroded and I am just not going to worry about it any more.  I would put in a cistern/collection tank for starters, then put in some sort of a filtration unit to keep the build up from ruining the pipes etc...... NOPE - NOT MINE and I am not going to do anything to help (or hurt) the situation anymore.  Plus the light fixtures that don't work as I think that the wires have been chewed through and the plugs that don't work anymore,  

Reminds me, need to leave the rent check for him..... aren't I such a good renter.....
Going to go get some "real gas" and see about maybe getting the mower started.... Supposed to be nice the next couple of days.  Maybe I will surprise myself, and see if I can operate it with this boot...... I only need to push the clutch to get it started..... then it can be operated with the shift thing and the lever that puts it into forward and neutral and reverse..... Got to go around the lawn and pick up some lids to the buckets that got blown around, clean up some stuff a little.  It's awkward still, but I am trying to walk a little more without the crutches.  

Hey for anyone that uses diesel ( fuel oil) .... Get it right now...... Prices have been in a free fall with the pissing match between Saudi Arabia and Russia refusing to cut back production.  Well, they just agreed to cut production  so prices are going to go up. Get it while it is down .  My son and I talked about it the other day and he said he needed to clean out the one big tank and get it reset on the stand.... I told him this morning to get it done right now as oil prices already went up today with this announcement.... I'm getting the tank filled here at the house and stopping using the 2  infared heaters as the oil is cheaper and then when ever I do move, they have to pay me for the oil left in the tank.....


----------



## Baymule

We had our fuel tank filled with 400 gallons a week ago. We had emptied it several months ago, put a new filter housing and filter on it and there it sat. Diesel was so darn high! Now we are delighted that we didn't bite the bullet and fill the tank. WHOOO HOOO!!! 

So the Saudi's and Russians agreed to stop dumping oil? People here are getting laid off left and right. Companies have shut down production. It gets bad when the oil patch goes down. Last time that happened was the early 1980's.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the ticket for my fuel oil fill.  1.81/gallon. That's off road. I think it was about 2.45 or something in January.   Don't know if my son got his tank cleaned and moved and filled yet.
Yeah, the price of barrels of oil went up yesterday.  Don't know how much they are going to cut production, but I have heard rumors as much as 20%.  Thing is, with so many businesses shut down, and schools closed and all that, the useage in this country has dropped way off too, so any cutting production will be negated by dwindling use. Plus we are going into warmer months, so not as much use in homes and businesses for heat, although there will be use for cooling some places.  Alot of that is electrical. 
10 million total applied for unemployment in the last 2 weeks.  Yet things here just continue on as normal pretty much.

Neighbor of my son's had a huge garden last year and offered extra to everyone.  I did get some tomatoes and stuff.  Son said he threw out buckets and buckets of stuff.  So I guess I will use that for my garden produce.  I can trade some chickens for it at least.  But no sense in it going to waste.  They are retired and he has nothing else to do.....

Landlord was in a rush and they actually mowed the front of the yard around the house yesterday when they were here mowing around the barns and stuff.  It's all for "LOOKS"  because they only did what shows up from the road.... I had gotten home from testing in the morning, and was pretty worn out.  It is hard to be up on the ankle/boot for several hours.  Plus I didn't sleep good the night before, think I was afraid I wouldn't hear the alarm and get up in time to go to the morning milking.
Got to get the sample bottles in the truck and head up to meet my son to go test this afternoon.  No set up, they have their own sampling system.  Just have to write down the numbers, milk weight, and take the sample then I punch it all into the computer after milking is done.  They move pretty fast, 2 hours or less in the milking parlor, less than 100 cows.


----------



## farmerjan

Home from testing, they had some mistakes in their computer work that I had to correct so took longer than I expected after milking was done;  then we stopped and got Arby's roast beef on the way home and filled up this truck with diesel.  It went from a chilly 35 this morning all the way up to 76 this afternoon.  Sunny and nice,  very little breeze today.  Possibility of showers Sunday afternoon.  I will take the meters up to the farm in the morning, and leave them for the farmer & his help to put up since they have put me off the last 3 times I wanted to test.  Then my son and I will be there by 3 or so to test.  It will be at least 4 hours for the afternoon and closer to 5 on  Monday morning,  if they get there to start on time.  I am really dreading going to this farm.  Then I will go do the other farm on Monday eve since my son is going to be close to there and can come help, when he gets done at the sale.  Still got 4 more to "catch up" that haven't tested since just before my surgery..... and to get back into the swing of doing the rest somewhat regularly starting again with this April  testings.  
I'm going to go in and get a hot shower even though it is still a pain to have to deal with not being able to just stand there and enjoy it because of the ankle.  I will sleep alot better if I get a good hot relaxing shower.  I can take a bath if I keep the ankle up as they don't want it to be soaking in water while there are still some scabs and tender skin ..... But that is too much trouble to try to keep it out of the water so a shower is the next best thing.   

Might see if I can get the mower started tomorrow and maybe see if I can do some of what they didn't do yesterday.... I am not going to offer them anything since they took it upon themselves to do what he wanted done so it won't look messy from the road.  Tough SHT ....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> . Tough SHT




YES, yes and yes!     

Hope you enjoyed the hot shower.    Sometimes I just sit there and run the water down my back -- with the hand held unit.  It's relaxing.   I so miss my old hot tub, even after all these years.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Plus we are going into warmer months, so not as much use in homes and businesses for heat, although there will be use for cooling some places. Alot of that is electrical.


Not so much. I found a reference that said 1/2 of 1% of electricity in the USA is oil generated. 

How is your ankle healing with respect to "expected?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How is your ankle healing with respect to "expected?



x2


----------



## farmerjan

Monday 46 partly sunny and temps up to 63 already.  Possibility of showers this afternoon and again tomorrow.  Did the closeby 220+ cow herd that put me off several times, last night and again this morning. It is just so aggravating as the "moseying along" attitude here at this farm compared to the other ones that want to get in and get the cows milked and get done. Probably took close to an hour longer than it should have because they just don't concentrate on the milking like they should. 
  Did finally get them to realize that we are only going to take samples one milking instead of them taking a 1/2 bottle sample each of the 2 milkings which is a royal PITA.  He was all worried about how accurate the milk weights would be if we went to only testing one milking and going to all afternoons as I have done with several of my farms.  He seemed to think that it was going to happen with the next test and that is not what I had told him.  I was about ready to slap him upside the head and say NO YOU AREN'T LISTENING TO ME.  What I told him was that - IF -  I retire, that he would have trouble getting a tester to come and do the 2x testing and that many will not come in and do the morning tests when they are coming from a long distance away.....So what I tried to get through to him this morning,  was that things will just stay pretty much the same, that I will only take one milk sample but will alternate month to month, so next test I will take the milk sample in the morning.  That until I "do something" like retire,  not much else will change for now.  That there just aren't people wanting to take on this job, and the crazy hours, plus there aren't enough farms for this to be a "full time" job and so a new person would not be able to qualify for benefits.  It's not like there are farms around that do not test that could be recruited to go on test..... there just aren't any more farms around to try to put on test.  Especially with the farms that are selling out.  
So things will be status quo for a bit here.  I think he is going to calm down a little for awhile. 

I have to do all the computer stuff, but it won't all get done today.  I have to get my ankle/foot up for a bit and I will start getting the  milk weights entered but the samples will not get packed and sent today.  They will get sent out tomorrow.  That is normal for this herd anyway.  Oh well, you just can't tell some of these farmers anything.   And like the farm I tested Sat aft., he is so easy going and accommodating.  Sure I had to fix some stuff they entered into the computer wrong, but  they are learning the program and it wasn't that big a deal to fix and I showed them how to fix what they did, and hopefully they will not be "afraid" to delete things and redo them like I showed them.  They are very appreciative of me going to test. 

So, I am going to get something to drink,  figure a way to prop my foot up and enter some of this stuff in the computer.  
I have to get the sample bottles ready for this afternoon, and it all gets done on their computer so don't have to do so much to get ready to meet my son at 1:30 to go.  Got to go out and check the chickens water and feed before I go.   I know my ankle will be hurting this eve,  as it is aching some from this morning.  Oh well, tomorrow I don't intend to do much except packing samples here, so will be able to stay off of it.  There's a few things I want to get picked up and,  then try to get the mower started and maybe mow some of the grass, in the next couple of days.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday afternoon..... it started out at 45 and up to 77 .  We have had some sun and a couple of showers inbetween too.  Just got done with a 2 minute fast hard shower.....

I paid for 2 farms like that, back to back.  I did most all the test at the farm yesterday afternoon after my son dropped me off.  He got back with about 4 groups of cows left and I was more than ready to let him do those few groups.  My foot did swell alot after being on it so much.  It is still more swollen this morning than I would like but it isn't hot or anything.  Just too much "down" .  I have kept it up most all day today.  Oh well, at least I know that I can do a farm that doesn't require set up or are real big and that lasts only a couple hours..... I was in the barn for over 3 hours Monday afternoon which wouldn"t  have been too bad if I hadn't done that morning herd.  Still have to talk to a couple and will probably do one or 2  in the next couple days or over the weekend. 

We are supposed to have some warmer temps over the next few days.  More showers in the forecast. 

The lilacs are putting out their flowers on the ends of the branches.  I expect they will be in full bloom in another couple of days.  Still too early but guess that this is going to be our spring.  The bradford pear trees, that are ornamental have bloomed and have green leaves and the peach trees have alot of green leaves on them now. The forsythia has quickly bloomed it"s yellow flowers and are getting green too.  Daffaodils are done and I expect that naturally planted tulips are coming on.  The truck stop here puts out some very impressive gardens and they just got all the tulips planted and they are beautiful.  They will pull all them as soon as they start to fade and plant other plants.  I would like to see if I couldn't get some of the bulbs when they pull them.  I need to look here and see if the peonies are coming up that I planted a couple years ago.  They came from a place when the owners sold and went into a nursing home.  They were related to the family that owned the grist mill I used to work at.  They will go with me when ever I move too. Got some nice irises that are rebloomers, and some daylilies that I bought and planted here several years ago. 

Today is my sons' first day back to work.  He really had liked being off this past month since his hip/femur had healed and he was getting alot done at the farm. I don't think he is going to be too thrilled about being back to work with all the BS at VDOT.  He has been having more headaches since all the therapy was cancelled at the clinic that is associated with Va Tech.  That's from the accident a couple years ago when the roller went over the bank and flipped when he was at work.  I guess he needs some time to get back into the swing of it.  Bad thing is we are going to get into the busier season with haying coming along and cows having to get moved to summer pastures in the next month.

  Well, I hope to continue to get more mobile as the ankle slowly starts to get back to more normal size and works better.  My appt was cancelled for this week, and they wanted to have me come in next week instead.  The friend that had offered to drive me, now doesn't want to go down there.  They had also said that they could do a teleconference and I may do that until I can get a ride, or my car finally gets done, or I may just go rent a car  if they are working????
I do know that there is going to be some exercises and PT for it as the swelling continues to go down, they already told me that and I sure don't want to not get back all the motion because this virus has shut down so much and I can't get all the PT that I need.  Well. I will call them and tell them that I cannot get there next week, and see about the teleconference on the phone for now.  Don't want to do anything I am not supposed to but sure don't want to neglect anything that will help to get it moving more and better as it continues to heal.

Temps just went up to 79 and the sun is out again.  I opened up some windows and let some fresh air in the house today.  Maybe tomorrow I will try to get the mower started, today was just not possible with the ankle being swollen and me feeling so deflated from working so much yesterday.


----------



## thistlebloom

farmerjan said:


> I would like to see if I couldn't get some of the bulbs when they pull them.



Oh do! My sis used to work at a bank and they did the same thing, pulling all the tulips when they were through blooming. She always got  big bags of them and planted her yard and had plenty to share.
Speaking of tulips, I noticed that the deer have been eating my tulips that are planted up front by the veg garden. They are only 3 or 4" tall but the deer have been mowing them down and yanking the bulbs out of the ground. I laid some heavy deernet scraps over them and hope that works. Darn deer.


----------



## Mini Horses

thistlebloom said:


> I noticed that the deer have been eating my tulips that are planted up front by the veg garden


Does this mean your veg garden is on their radar?    


The Farm Bureau newsletter this month had some articles about dairy farms, their decline,, their improvements, etc.   Fairly shallow for much of the info but, one farm in VA has one to automated 3X day milking.   Bet that cost a bundle!

I hear you say "pack samples"  --  wondering, how much in each sample?   Are they from each cow or, every 5 or ????   Curious.

While the farmers don't get what they should, or need, when they sell, the stores keep raising their retail price.    Even eggs....almost double in price from a month ago.  

At work yesterday, the customers wanted milk & eggs.  No eggs there and I just kept thinking.....should have brought a few doz and sold them on the sidewalk!    Heck, I only ask 2.50 per & theirs were 3.75. No milk in the customer coolers. Plenty in backroom coolers and works were too lazy to bring it out!!! Which reminds me, I need to use the 6 gal in my frigSome of my goats think they are little cows!   Really, 2 gal per day each.....I can see why some families go with the smaller breeds.


----------



## Baymule

A friend of ours canceled her mom’s home health therapy because of Covid 19. She reasoned that the therapist was in and out of people’s homes all day and the risk was too great. 

Maybe they can show you the exercises you need to do, or videos to watch and exercise along with. 

Definitely take your flowers with you. I have amaryllis bulb descendants, I got the originals from an old neighbor lady when I was in junior high. I got narcissis bulbs when I was 19 and I still have a patch of those that I have dug up and taken with me all these years. In the spring, it’s like welcoming old friends.


----------



## farmerjan

Woke up to some loud thunder and lightning flashes at about 4:30 - 5:00 a.m.  More rain/showers.  Last night we had a downpour that sounded like hail on the roof the drops were so big and hit so hard.  Had another downpour this morning about 7-8 a.m.  It is cloudy now and more showers expected off and on all day.  The temps are supposed to drop off to the 30's tomorrow night.... sure hope we don't get any frost or freezing.  One reason not to get too ahead of the normal planting time. 

I have heard that eggs in the stores have gone way up.  Luckily my hens are laying and my sons are laying like crazy.  He has quite a few more hens than I have.  Since I lost a couple of my purebreds last fall, I am going to have trouble because I had planned to buy a new male for my Langshans and some females for my New Hamps..... I am going to order eggs from a guy who has New Hamps and have to raise up some females...and have a few extras for backup breeders so I am not so low on numbers.  Our normal big poultry swap/sale is held twice a year, in early May and again in September. With the state being closed down until June 10th at this time, the spring sale/swap is not going to happen.  Hopefully we will have the one in Sept, and I will be able to pick up some new/outside bloodlines and the birds will be either safely housed on my son's property up where I raised the meat birds, or on a place that I am moved to. 

Yes. I plan to take the flowers I've planted here, with me.   

@Mini Horses ;  I take a sample of milk from every cow that goes through the milking parlor.  It is about  a 2 oz  bottle with the cow number on the bottle so the results of that particular cow is tested and recorded for the farmer to know what her status is.  I record the amount of milk she makes (done as a weight rather than as a gallon), and each sample is tested for butterfat, protein, and somatic cell count (scc) which is indicative of the "cleanliness" of the milk.  In other words, the higher the scc, the more likely the cow has an "infection"  that will cause mastitis.  The lower scc, the longer the milk also "keeps"....meaning  longer shelf life.  Since there is always some scc in any milk, just like we all have some base of bacteria in our systems,  lower scc means the cow has smaller amounts of any type of infectious properties.... like staph or strep.  Those two cause the greatest numbers of mastitis flareups.  Anytime you see mastitis in any lactating animal, she has a high cell count (scc) and if tested for what type is causing it, them an antibiotic can be targeted specifically for that organism.  
There are cows that often have chronic staph or strep mastitis, and they need to be culled, because even with treatment, they will not get over it.  Most will see a drop in scc, only for it to reoccur and these chronic problem cows just will not "get over it".  A flareup of one can often be treated, but if a cow continues to have a high cell count, then the farmer has to decide what he can do with that cow.  The milk companies that pick up the milk, have certain standards that they pay for the milk.  Cell counts under 125,000 is paid a premium, 125-250.000 will get standard pay, 250-400,00 will get a lower price for their milk.  Over 400,000, they will get a warning and if it happens twice in a month, their milk will be dumped and they will get "shut off" until they get it under control. That requires taking any high cell count or suspect cow out of the tank, milked into a bucket, and that milk discarded.  
People that milk their animals at home, and don't test, really never know what the cell counts are.  I also don't test my own cows regularly.   If you see some flakes of mastitis, then you are probably dealing with a high staph count.  The animal will look normal, maybe have a slight flareup once a month or so.  These kinds of animals are chronic, and they will always have higher than normal counts.  This milk will more likely go bad (sour) quicker in the fridge if kept for any length of time. 
Any animal that has a high cell count will be okay for processing.... in other words... heat will kill the bacteria.  But it is naturally better for there to not be a high cell count to deal with at all.  Still, it will cause some off flavor milk sometimes, too.  
We have to have some amounts of bacteria in our systems, that keeps our immune system functioning.  We all have good and bad bacteria in our systems.  It is the balance of the good outweighing the bad that keeps us healthy, and allows our systems to mount a "defense" if we get exposed to a "bad" one.  But if there is a chronic infection, then the mammary system stays "infected", and it will never get over it.  It becomes the "normal" for that system, but it has it's negative effects in milk  that isn't as healthy or won't keep as well.  

Don't know how well that explains it.  But that is the reason I have to be in the milking parlor for the whole milking.... because I am taking a sample from every cow that goes through the barn during milking.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed. eve,   temps went from 51 to 72.  We had clouds, some showers, some sun peeking through, then clouds again this eve.  My rain gauge was on an angle from the wind, so don't know how accurate this is but we had about .2 inch.  Fixed the rain gauge upright.  Fed the chickens but they will have to be moved in a day or 2.  I still haven't gotten the mower started, actually haven't tried.  One of the next days when it is sunny.  My ankle is still feeling the effects of Monday's testing.  Going to go in and take a shower and wash my hair.  Then eat something.  I ate some lunch late so not really hungry yet.  I have a ham that needs to go in the oven, maybe on Friday when it cools off a bit and the heat will feel good as it cooks.  Then I will have some ham for meals, and the bone to cook for soup,  and I need to find some dried split peas so then I can make a pot of soup.  

The milk companies are dumping milk and they are paying the farmers what they call class 4 prices, which is about 10.00 per 100 lbs as opposed to the 18.00 per 100 they are getting for class 1 milk.  I heard they dumped 9 trailer loads in SC the beginning of this week.  It really sucks.  There has been some talk that the milk companies want farmers to cut production 20%.  That's like sticking a cork in it so the hens don't lay eggs......  The cows have to be milked, and they are going to make a certain production level.  Sure you can cut the feed some, but then you are losing production that can't be easily made up and increased when they want the production to be ramped up.  It is so frustrating.  They had 2 months where the prices had gotten back up to where they could actually get their bills paid and some even catch up a little bit..... then this....


----------



## farmerjan

Turns out that loud pouring down storm we got last evening that sounded like hail, was HAIL..... a town west and a little north, just over the county line north of here got hail that was over 3 inches deep.... pictures from a person that went out and took a video of it as they walked through it and around their car.  Said it hit our county here as it passed mostly north of here.  So I didn't dream it....never seen it that deep though. It was said to be "plowable"  don't know if they called out VDOT for it or how big an area that it was spread out over.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks for the sampling explanation.   I just wondered how many samples and how much for each one, as you mention packing all up to send out.   The SCC counts, bacteria, etc. I watch with the goats, too.   My gals seem fairly clean, I've had milk last a month & still good.  Yeah, I put a date & name on the bottles.  And, check the girls every few days with a few squirts to look at it, etc.    But, I milk into a 1/2 gal jar and put a lid on, which has some "seal" to it when quickly chilled in the freezer.   It keeps the milk very well in the cold frig after that.  About once a month I milk a pint, put aside and check it 2-3 weeks later for taste.   Just a self check thing.  Also, I am able to keep their milk separately jarred most of the time.  Works well.   Helps me see who has higher cream and all that basic stuff. 

On way between stores today, I see a beautiful field of Angus with young calves.   One was a baldie gal and the little calf was, too.  OMG that was just so adorable....I could have hugged it to death if it was next to me.  It was a lovely herd, good body weights.  But the 2 white face in all the green, as they walked down off of the raised area, was eye catching.   Then, I was passed them and wanted to turn around.   LOL

I have a bottle babe that is due soon.  Been separating and I think she's waiting for me to be home LOL....yeah, Peanut is spoiled!   Tomorrow may be her day...I'm here.   We may get some of that storm you had run close by.  So far it's supposed to be just a little West of me and it moves South into NC.  Won't hurt my feelings!!  Not wanting rain tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses .  You are doing the same basic thing that our sampling does in a less "scientific way".  That is good.  I have had milk from my own cows here keep for weeks also and still be good to taste.  It also has to do with the quick chilling too.  But, yes, by testing each and every cow, the farmer gets a pretty accurate accounting of each individual cows' butterfat and scc, the same as bottling and keeping each of your goats separate.  So when I test the 500+ cow herd, I have to put all the 500+ samples in the styrofoam boxes, 60 to a box, in numerical order for the lab.  They get packaged in no more than 4 boxes to a group and sent UPS.  
We got a little more showers/rain yesterday evening and then it cleared out and was a full moon and then partly/mostly sunny today but very windy.  Tonight is supposed to get down to the mid 30's.....

@Mike CHS , if the fruit is well set and then we get a frost/freeze,  does that mean it won't hurt it like if it gets it right after blossoms?  How long is well set after blossoms?  I am sure hoping that we don't get cold enough weather to hurt the peach trees production now.


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses
> 
> @Mike CHS , if the fruit is well set and then we get a frost/freeze,  does that mean it won't hurt it like if it gets it right after blossoms?  How long is well set after blossoms?  I am sure hoping that we don't get cold enough weather to hurt the peach trees production now.



A hard frost would still take out blossoms if that's all there was but we actually have marble size fruit on all of the trees now.  A hard freeze would still do a lot of damage but the forecast is high 30's so hopefully we may get a light frost.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> when I test the 500+ cow herd, I have to put all the 500+ samples in the styrofoam boxes, 60 to a box, in numerical order for the lab. They get packaged in no more than 4 boxes to a group and sent UPS.



Tedious part of the job!    But -- hey, someone needs to do it!  Wasn't sure if you did "group" milk checks, then individual if SCCs up, etc    I assume the milk equipment measures the output from each cow.      Should be some subsidy for the farmers with milk sales are so down in $ now.    I'm thinking the butter & ice cream quadrant would step it up!    These animals are not able to slow that much once at peak.   It's a situation I always relay to those who "think they want" home milk goats, especially if high producers.   So, I'm dumping some but not on the ground....I let it clabber and give to chickens.  It's like getting fermented grains for them and I don't feel it's wasted.  They have to eat.

Fruit trees -- another year with no plums!   3 yrs now, got warm to soon, blooms, cold &/or storms wipe them out.   However, 2 of my semi-dwarf apple trees are alive!  Thought a goat had killed all 3 but 2 are still alive & leafing.   One even has a few blooms but, not counting on anything.  I need to re-brace them...young trees.   Just glad they lived! 
I've always had less than good results with fruit production.  It's ok, I just buy some now & then.  LOL   Had some nice apples this Fall from demos & made applesauce and apple butter.  Very nice, too.  Lot of wild blackberries here.  I pick those....and elderberries.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

While I wasn't grieving over my stupidity with my tractor, I thought of you and all of the dairy farmers when I watched this video below.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ,  Thank you for the link and the info.  If you go to www.97milk.com, there is a more indepth explanation of why milk is being dumped..... it came up in a PDF file in my computer....
There is good info on why whole milk is as good or better for you with the difference in Omega-3's ..... I cannot stand low-fat or skim milk.  One of the reasons why so many kids stopped drinking milk was that they went to low-fat and the taste is not there.  Plus, whole milk has been shown to give a more "full feeling" than the others.... again the fat satisfies cravings for fullness.... as many on the keto diets have learned,  fat is not all so bad. 

Chilly here this morning, was 39 , only up to 44 at nearly noon.  Still very breezy/windy.  Going to go out and see about getting the cats and chickens fed and possibly going down to the farm we tested the first of the week and dropping off the jump drive for the farmer and getting my meters and all.  I also need to make a trip up to the farm where I have my cow and get a couple 2 gal buckets of milk,  and maybe go to the laundromat and do some laundry since I cannot/willnot use my washer here with all the water problems.  That is not critical yet but needs to be addressed within the next week or 2.  
I need to go to town the first of the week and get some chicken feed too.  My planning ahead and stockpiling for being in the hosp and rehab and all is about run out.  

Corona virus "numbers" are looking better, "flattening the curve" seems to have actually left many hospitals empty and some have actually closed in some states..... with no "elective surgeries",  all of a sudden there are nurses and no one to take care of.  I don't think some of that news is getting out there with the mainstream media, but there are many "small time reporters" and even some just plain ole people that have been going around and taking pictures of empty "testing sites" and empty hospitals and all that to try to get out that there are many areas where this is not the end of the world.  I am not suggesting that there aren't places that it has been really horrible, or that this is not a serious situation, but we have to start to get back to some sort of working, living,  "normal" existence..... before there is nothing to go back to and this country is worse off than it ever was in the worst of the worst depression years. 

There are many, even some on here, that believe they have had it and survived it like they would have a flu.  I am of the belief that there is alot of truth to that.  And I think that there are many that may have had the ability to fight it off with healthy immune systems.  
I am sorry for all that have lost loved ones.  Many/most have also had other health issues.... and if not this corona-virus, then they may have succumbed to another flu of sorts.   There have been some that have died just from this and some that were young and seemingly healthy.  But doesn't that happen in everyday life too?????  
We continue on here much like it hasn't had much effect on the day to day..... because the rhythms of farming and life don't stop.  I have been lucky in as much as I have been somewhat restricted anyway.... so no real big deal, in the scheme of things.  

Be careful out there, but realize that this will pass, and we will hopefully get back to some sort of normal, even if it is a new normal.


----------



## rachels.haven

Wow! Is it possible that is going to help that dairy?


----------



## farmerjan

rachels.haven said:


> Wow! Is it possible that is going to help that dairy?


Not sure what dairy you mean..... the one where my cow is? ;  I was just making the comment that I needed to go get milk and will get 2 - 2gal buckets this trip because I don't get there as often as I would like.  I want to make some pudding and my son could use a gal of milk too.  He has been talking about selling out in maybe May... but I haven't talked to him in probably 2 months.  I will be getting my cow back if he does sell out.  I do have another farm she can go to if need be,  but it is farther away so getting milk is not as convenient.  But in the interest of her continuing to get machine milked for the remainder of this lactation, I may do that.  I am not sure if she is bred back yet, she should be, but don't know how far along in her pregnancy. 
If you mean for the "dumping of the milk", most of my farms are not individually dumping it.... it is getting picked up by the milk companies and then when they take the tankerloads to the processing plants, and they cannot use it,  it is getting dumped by the milk company.  
 I do have one due in July,  I think,  up at the "nurse cow" pasture.... I haven't had them preg checked and I bred her A.I.  before the bull got put in there.  I planned to make most of them nurse cows this year, they should be calving in Sept-Oct.... I need to get my clipboard back from my son and get the records caught up on what we have left since most of the feeders have been sold except for the one small group.   Then I can see what is what.  The ones up at the nurse cow field have calves that were born from last july ( on some cows we had bought) to the first calf heifers that calved back in Sept-Oct.  The calves all need to be gotten in and worked.....tagged, band the bulls, blackleg vaccinated, and then the cows  will need to be preg checked.  With his breaking his leg/hip,   then my surgery, this group has kinda been "let go" as far as the calf crop.  There are also several that will have to be weaned off , so the cows get a rest before fall calving this year.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> There are many, even some on here, that believe they have had it and survived it like they would have a flu. I am of the belief that there is alot of truth to that.


Given something like 45% of those infected never show symptoms I'm sure that is true. Now if they could know they have had it and are safe, they can be part of the "getting back to business as usual". Of course we still don't know if someone who has had it is immune from getting it again.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Given something like 45% of those infected never show symptoms I'm sure that is true. Now if they could know they have had it and are safe, they can be part of the "getting back to business as usual". Of course we still don't know if someone who has had it is immune from getting it again.



My personal opinion for what it’s worth on immunity from Covid 19, this is a virus, viruses are constantly mutating. Think flu. Flu viruses change and a new strain rears its ugly head EVERY year. The vaccine is always a year behind. I don’t think if we have Covid and get over it that we are then immune and won’t get it again. The medical profession knows this, why are they perpetuating this untruth is beyond me, unless they are trying to calm people caught up in the panic. I can see the advantages to taking plasma from someone who had it and recovered, to transfer the antibodies to a sick person. I believe that would help better than nothing or a vaccine based on last years strain. This is a serious virus, it’s not in our natural line up of illnesses and we have no natural antibodies against it. Everyone stay safe and well.


----------



## Bruce

I don't think anyone in the medical profession has said that you will be immune if you get it and live. That is an unknown but you have an excellent point and are likely right (but I hope you aren't  ). I guess the best we can hope for is that one is immune from getting the current strain again, all bets off next "Covid-19 season". At least in that case business can start to get back up and running with never sick or recovered people.  Of course the former will be at risk if we can't find a way to know if someone is a carrier without symptoms.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am with FarmerJan in that we need to get back to normal.   We don't seem to see huge issues here on BYH....and some areas of this country are HARD hit.   BYHrs are everywhere.

Over the years -- and I have many of those -- it appears that, although flu viruses mutate, once our body has been exposed a good immune system will put up defenses against similar ones that helps us to have a far, far milder case of "whatever" when we encounter it.     In fact many things we are exposed to on a farm will assist our immune system for far different exposures.

There are certain bacteria in the air, soils, on/in animals & people that are always around and each body develops their own response.  Plus OTHER health issues can be activated -- bad lungs, bronchials, heart, etc.   Look at that with those who have allergies to pollen and their body response. 

We have a LOT of people out there who are not healthy.  They are at risk with even the plain old cold.   I do not think I live in a bubble but, if this virus finds me, I strongly feel it has a hard fight within.   That would not be the case, IMO, with my son who has smoked heavily for years and otherwise abuseed his body.   Only defense he has to off this is how absolutely rank his core self is, even the virus would want to leave!   LOL


----------



## purplequeenvt

What I’ve been reading is that you WILL develop antibodies/immunity to Covid-19. What they aren’t sure of is how long that protection will last. They’ve been trying to make predictions based off of similar viruses, like other SARS viruses. 

You develop antibodies against the flu every whether it’s because you received the flu shot or you caught the flu, but the flu is a rapidly mutating virus which makes it difficult to create a 100% effective vaccine every year. That’s apparently why you can get the vaccine, but still get the flu. 

*Supposedly* Covid-19 has been very slow to mutate (which could be helpful for vaccine development), but there may be at least 2 different strains.


----------



## rachels.haven

farmerjan said:


> Not sure what dairy you mean..... the one where my cow is? ;  I was just making the comment that I needed to go get milk and will get 2 - 2gal buckets this trip because I don't get there as often as I would like.  I want to make some pudding and my son could use a gal of milk too.  He has been talking about selling out in maybe May... but I haven't talked to him in probably 2 months.  I will be getting my cow back if he does sell out.  I do have another farm she can go to if need be,  but it is farther away so getting milk is not as convenient.  But in the interest of her continuing to get machine milked for the remainder of this lactation, I may do that.  I am not sure if she is bred back yet, she should be, but don't know how far along in her pregnancy.
> If you mean for the "dumping of the milk", most of my farms are not individually dumping it.... it is getting picked up by the milk companies and then when they take the tankerloads to the processing plants, and they cannot use it,  it is getting dumped by the milk company.


I was wondering if it would help dairies if businesses buying direct from...I guess it would have to be processing plants because it has to be pasteurized and homogenized and in bottles, for the employees of the purchasing company, would help the dairies in the end. There's a milk and eggs shortage here too. The supply chain appears to have broken down here and people very much want their eggs and dairy products (all of them) and would be happy to go direct to the place milk is bottled and get it.


----------



## farmerjan

Part of the problem is that the plants that are doing the processing are having issues with labor.  Also, some are set up to only process milk into certain things, like pints or half pints.  It takes time to change the machinery over to process into say gallons.  Everything is so specialized nowadays including the manufacturing plants.  
Plus, much of the processing places are not set up to have any of their products held there in any kind of "retail" selling areas, most are loaded directly onto to trucks for delivery.  That would then entail having to have people who will be exposed to the general public..... and they are not equiped to even do simple things like take payments for items.  There are some of the poultry slaughter plants that have employee stores where they can buy some of the products, but most all the milk processing places don't have anything like that.
There is a report that one of the "Smithfield" plants has had a huge outbreak of the corona virus in the workers and has been shut down.  Remember, "Smithfield" was bought out by a chinese conglomerate several years ago.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> There is a report that one of the "Smithfield" plants has had a huge outbreak of the corona virus in the workers and has been shut down. Remember, "Smithfield" was bought out by a chinese conglomerate several years ago.



It was.   And let me tell you, many people were angry & amazed by it all.    Of course, people still needed their jobs.    I'm about 30-35 miles from there.    Haven't heard about a closure but -- I'll ask around.

Those chicken processors  on Eastern Shore are  packed house!
Uhhh…..be sure you cook your pork chicken well!


----------



## rachels.haven

Ah. So the supply change is very, very broken down right now, to put it simply, on multiple fronts due largely in part to a lack of workers who would be exposed to risk. I think I assumed things were more automated than they are. I guess milk isn't automotive manufacturing, lol (duh).


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  from what I have been able to find out, it is the Sioux City, SD plant that has over 80 confirmed cases, one of the "hot spots" there.  Over 3500 employed at that one plant.  But I also heard that they haven't closed it as was previously reported, so who knows.

Yes @rachels.haven , it is quite automated, but still milk plants are set up to process certain things.  Not as automated as auto manufacturing, but to change a whole line is still an undertaking and expensive..... plus realize that just getting parts to do so is not like snapping your fingers.... wish it was as easy as "I Dream of Jeannie" with a nod of the head.   And even the pasteurizing takes a certain amount of time and that cannot be rushed so they can only process so much in a 24 hour period.  There's alot to it that most people just don't realize because they have not had an exposure to it.

It's that way even in the beef slaughter plants..... some cannot handle large carcasses.  One of the reasons why there are fewer places that will do holstein steers.  The size of a good finished holstein steer is often 1800-2200 lbs.  That is to get the full growth of the animal, then it has to put on an acceptable amount of fat in order for the meat to have the right percentage of "marbling" in the meat.  That means that the carcasses that will go into the cutting floor will hang at 1100 or more lbs.  The whole system has to be made to handle those kinds of weights.   The chains they hang from has to be able to take that amount of weight, the rails they ride along have to be able to keep them above the floor so as to not allow the meat to touch the floor and get contaminated.....the people that work up the carcasses have to be able to stand up on steps/or whatever so that they can cut the carcass.  And no, there just isn't any machinery that can do all that properly so it is still people doing it.  It is a moving and flexible product you are dealing with.  If it isn't in exactly the right position, cutting could mean ruining the amount of cut out of a carcass which is lost money....
This is one of the reasons that they are trying to get our beef animals to be "UNIFORM" sizes and shapes.  Like the cornish/rock chickens that are bred to gain as fast as possible.... and they are supposed to reach a certain weight by a certain age.... uniformity in the kill plants for working them up.  That is why there are "left behinds" that I get from one of the poultry houses.... they do not fit the system.  When you go to KFC you don't want a box with 2 chicken legs that are the size of pencils and the next box to have 2 that are the size of 16 oz soda bottles.  Uniformity is what this country has strived for in our food system.  It is the most economical.  And I get it in many ways.  But that is why we are losing some of the genetic diversity, because it doesn't fit the "mold" so to speak.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm at the point that I will only eat what I raise.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I'm at the point that I will only eat what I raise.


Even living in the middle of town, I raised our chicken. Moving to the farm unleashed the "grow your own" in me. Chicken, pork, lamb-no cows. I wouldn't mind raising a steer, but I really don't have room. It's hard to beat a good rib eye steak. That's the only beef I buy. We just finished off a half a beef we bought from friends. Guess we need another.


----------



## Mike CHS

I guess I wasn't being totally true.  We won't be buying beef for quite awhile but we have several friends that sell beef off of the farm so it is more accurate to say that I won't be buying from a store that I don't know where the meat comes from.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We are butchering our feeder pig this week...snow all week..perfect time to butcher and hang him from the car lift.  He could go about two more weeks, but then we run the risk of it being warmer and having to deal with all the extra trouble.  Once again, Chris is very attached to this pig, Slim Jim.  It won’t be easy for him..but we plan to take all the advice w3 got before, about com8n* to terms, and saying a thanksgiving prayer for the nourishments for our bodies.  Sure hope she tastes bette4 than th3 last old guy...poor Chris has been eating all himself..as I can’t ge5 by the taint.


----------



## farmerjan

43 to start with sun early, now getting alot of clouds ahead of the rain working it's way here from the south and west.  Supposed to have heavy rain and wind, thunder, all that.  Flooding watch for areas a little more towards the southwest part of the state.  Getting ready to get my stuff in the truck and unload the meters and put covers on the totes they are in.  Want to get the chickens fed and watered so don't have to do that in the wet tomorrow.  I hope to put the cooler chest on the truck and maybe go get milk on the way home this evening;  it's a little bit of a swing but I will be out so maybe.  See how the ankle feels. 
Hope everyone has as good an Easter as possible considering the situation.


----------



## Mike CHS

You do have an amazing amount of rain heading your way.  The east side should be over you before the last of it get past us.


----------



## farmerjan

How much rain have you gotten @Mike CHS ???? It started raining here late afternoon.  At the farm about 7 p.m. but probably about an hour earlier at the house since it is further sw by about 30-40 miles.  My son said it had been raining for a bit when I talked to him on the way home from testing, and it had only started there after we went in the house to do the computer work at about 6:30.  Only a little bit wet when I came out at about 7-7:15 but was a steady light rain all the way home.  There was some water in the low spots on the dirt road when I was almost home, so could tell there had been more here.  It is now raining pretty steady, not real hard.... but they say we are going to get 1-3 "  overnight.  
I did not stop to get milk on the way home due to the rain, just wanted to get home and get in before it started to really come down.  
Forecasts show some strong winds after 10 p.m. tonight, lasting into tomorrow even after the rain moves off.  The front seems to be staying a little more south as it moves to the east, with significant water and wind closer to the NC/VA border then expanding up into the central part.  Sometimes the Shenandoah valley here will get "spared" some of the worst of the weather.... as often the storms will stay a bit south then expand up along the Blue Ridge mountains along the eastern side as weather patterns move east.  
Looks like @Mini Horses  is going to get some serious stuff too, more into Monday as it leaves this area.....


----------



## farmerjan

Temps got all the way up to 67 today, and it was pretty comfortable, considering that it was more clouds than sun.  Supposed to only go down into the 50's but then some cooler temps next week.  My son said he got all the commercial fertilizer on the hayfields and nearly all the poultry litter spread so that is good with this rain coming. 

Testing went okay, they helped get some samples but I probably did 80% of them.  Ankle/foot is a little sore, and will probably be more so tomorrow, but nothing like last weekend.  I'll bring the samples in the house and pack them tomorrow, I wasn't going to get soaked this eve, when the rain should be ending pretty much in the early/mid morning.  There is a preservative "pill" in each bottle that dissolves and it is supposed to keep the milk stable for up to a week.  Doesn't last as long in the summer, but for normal times, it is plenty of time to allow the samples to get shipped to the lab without going sour.  You have to make sure it is shook up to mix in the sample, I let it dissolve  for a few minutes then give it a couple of shakes to mix when I put the sample in the rack.  Then when I have to pack them in the shipping boxes, I make sure they are mixed again with a couple of shakes.  Have only had a few times over the years when they actually have had problems with being bad upon arrival at the lab.... nearly always in the heat of the summer.  I will put the samples on the porch in back that is usually cooler than the outside even in the summer so they don't go bad until shipped.  But this time of year, I will often leave them in the truck until morning since it isn't hot out.  Plus, the truck doesn't sit out in the sun so it doesn't heat up unless I park it further from the house where the maple tree doesn't shade it.  So they will be fine until tomorrow morning and I didn't get wet. 
Sure glad I filled the chicken feeder this afternoon before I left and did the waterer too.....  It is coming down pretty steady out there now.


----------



## farmerjan

Going to bed and it is raining pretty steady since I got home.  I guess we are going to get a fair amount.  Looked at the radar and there isn't much on there showing a break anywhere.  Just hope the wind doesn't get too bad like they are saying.  Really don't want to lose power.
Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Baymule

We had a storm yesterday morning, got 2 1/2" of rain. Then beautiful sunny weather for Easter egg hunting for the little grand daughters and a nice family dinner. Yesterday evening, another storm hit, knocking down trees and powerlines. Our neighbors don't have power, we do. Almost 15,000 homes that are serviced by the electric co-op don't have power. Over to the east, there were 2 tornadoes, lots of power lines down. Just called our friends and neighbors, Robert and Sharon, offering coffee. I'll probably make some bacon and eggs if they would like breakfast.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Looks like @Mini Horses is going to get some serious stuff too, more into Monday as it leaves this area.....



Yes maam...it's here!   It comes in waves....we are under tornado watch and it's not worst I've seen but, lights blinking now & then.  Had planned to work but, waiting an hr or so before leaving.  Waiting for a break, actually.  LOL  I'm ready to go and working a store that is close, if I go today.  Can move to another day if it works that way.    Between last night and now we've had a couple inches & looks like we have a few hours to go.   I expect 3-4" by end of it.


Like you, did a lot of "feeder fills" late day yesterday.  They say rains will leave and winds stay, late day.   Hope so.  Don't need this much rain right now.   It's warm out.


----------



## farmerjan

Glen Beck had some info on his morning show that is still on the radio right now.  Corbitt Wall has had some info about the processing plants closing down due to this C-virus that I had mentioned in a previous post with @Mini Horses .  Seems like the SD governor is getting very aggressive about the situation and that as a state they are going to do what is better for their residents since the state has different needs and ways of how to handle some of this compared to say NYC.  I am going to get off here and go listen to the daily "feeder flash" that Corbitt Wall does and the lists of the different processing plants that are now being closed.  It can mean some possible shortages of beef, and pork, and maybe chicken in the immediate future..... this is going to affect the available of food in general and protein specifically.  
The Smithfield plant that I was referring to a few posts ago is now closed with over 230 workers affected by the virus.  Not good if there is a shortage of food in the future looming.


----------



## Mike CHS

Shut downs in all fields are already pretty broad.  The Tesla plant where the daughter and SIL work in Nevada has furloughed the majority of their workers. They have at least five people known to have the virus.

If food starts to become unavailable that will really fuel folks that are already panicked.


----------



## Baymule

That ain’t sounding too good. People are already stressed. If there is little to no meat they are really going to panic. People in a panic are a whole different herd of animals than the normal civilized herd.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is one of my biggest fears,.... if people panic with no money and no food, all our animals will potentially  be a target for food...I sure don't  want to shoot someone for trying to feed their family at my expense...but I will at least protect my investment  in them for myself and family to consume if needed.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It's hard to beat a good rib eye steak. That's the only beef I buy.


And then you chicken fry it!!!    



farmerjan said:


> I did not stop to get milk on the way home due to the rain, just wanted to get home and get in before it started to really come down.


I know, laws and all, but it sounds just wrong that someone who was just working at a dairy has to stop for milk on the way home.

I hope everyone is OK down south with the tornados coming down.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce I don't chicken fry rib eye steak! That would be a hanging offense! This is Texas, the only thing we like better than chicken fried round steak is grilled rib eye steak, medium rare.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce  I could have gotten milk from this farmer if I really wanted, I have never asked..... I was going to go by the farm where I have one of my cows as I can get milk there whenever I want it.  Plus he has some jerseys too, so the butterfat is pretty high.  
I did go get milk this afternoon, and talked to the farmer for a bit.  He was planning to sell out in May but may wait for the fall now.  He likes his cows, but none of the boys want to take it over because there is no money in it.  His one son is driving a truck and made over 4,000 last month.  Why would he milk cows for maybe 400 a month after expenses.  This farmer and his wife had started making donuts a couple years ago and now do it 2 days a week and make more than he makes on the dairy.   Then I  went to Food Lion to grocery shop.  Not many people in the  store, and the shelves were kinda empty too. No TP and only a few pkgs of paper towels.  I don't need any.  I did get some sausage links and bacon that was on sale to stick in the freezer as insurance.  Also got several pkgs of seafood that were on sale too to add back into the "stock" that I have been eating down since the surgery & all.  Got some nice red grapes on sale too.  A few cans of soup to put on the shelves but not much variety there either.
And of course, restocked on my depleted ice cream....... lo and behold, the pineapple sherbert was on sale too.   In fact I doubt I got more than a half dozen things that weren't on sale.  I got in one of those ride on carts (for old ladies and gimpy people like me !!!)  and just rode up and down the isles looking.  Haven't done that in ages.  Not many people so I could look.  Couldn't find any dry split peas as I want to make split pea soup with the ham bone.  I thought I had some but can't find them.  Might have been tossed when the stupid mice got into the house and I had them practically take over.  Then got the cats outside and have only had a couple of occasional ones since.  They are so trap smart that I am going to put out poison now to get rid of these couple cuz they are making a disgusting mess and I don't have any inside house cats.  You can't keep them out as the foundation is stone, and there are plenty of little places they can squeeze through to get in.  I  now try to keep everything in the vacuum canisters to keep it fresh and the vermin out.  I do want to start going through some of the stuff though and sort and all and then pack into cartons what I am not using.  I also have 5 gallon buckets that I have lids that fit them that you can screw on the lids, and I keep alot of stuff in them.  It keeps the stuff pretty good.  I hate mice and rats.


----------



## farmerjan

Couple of things to add.  Started out at 53 this morning, got up to 74 late afternoon in the sun.  It poured down a couple times last night, and we had some wind whipping around the house this morning.  It also came down in buckets with the wind blowing the rain everywhere for about a half hour then it blew out and the sun came out.  There are parts of sw Va that don't have power and might be a day or 2 to get it badk but not here.  We didn't get the real bad stuff.  
Wound up with 2.3 inches of rain total..... that's alot and there was quite a bit of localized road flooding too.  
Temps are dropping and supposed to get down into the mid to upper 30's tonight.

Now that's not the worst of it..... we are supposed to have a "clipper" come through Tues eve into wed morning... with SNOW FLURRIES and possible light accumulation  in areas over 2000 ft.  Which we are here.....  
Sure, why not ......

Going to go in and wash the dishes in the sink and then maybe go get a shower I think.,  Didn't dare take one last night or this morning early because it would have been my luck to lose the power in the middle......covered with soap... UGH!


----------



## Mini Horses

Saw that you all "may" get some flurries up your way.  We are too warm with the coastal water, so rain.    Good, I don't; want snow!!  It is getting cooler for a few day, poss late frost.   Makes me feel better to have not gotten plants in garden.  LOL

We had about 100,000 without power this AM, down to about 30 000 late day.   Fortunately not me..

I did see a report on all the veg crops that are being plowed under -- processing plants closed -- schools & restraunts closed, transport to food banks  a problem.    AND Mexican imports arriving.   Not only with this be an issue for fresh now but processed foodstuff later as canned/frozen vegs. 

The farmers are taking a huge hit!!  People will be looking for food -- all kinds --- No work for many, food banks hard pressed to supply.     This is months....not just today.    I see a really big, big problem!!   So much so that I am considering a couple feeder pigs, again.  Something I don't really want to do.  LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Bruce I don't chicken fry rib eye steak! That would be a hanging offense! This is Texas, the only thing we like better than chicken fried round steak is grilled rib eye steak, medium rare.


But you chicken fry LAMB!!! That IS a hanging offense! Show up here next Monday for your sentencing 



farmerjan said:


> This farmer and his wife had started making donuts a couple years ago and now do it 2 days a week and make more than he makes on the dairy.


Pretty sad commentary on the state of dairy in this country isn't it!


----------



## Baymule

In Texas, cattle are still King. Sheep, not so much. So I’m free to cut the leg of lamb into round steak, debone, tenderize, season, flour it up and drop on hot grease. Tasty! BWA HA HA HA


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan, would a yearling Jersey and Hereford Cross make good beef or would I need to keep it longer. I would be able to keep one over the winter in the Pig Palace and keep alfalfa and Feed for it, but would need my Pig Palace back come spring.


----------



## farmerjan

OKAY,  Let me do my "B#$@%ing for a second because it has been a total "SHT" 24 hours.... well, no not total, there is a silver lining.

Last night after a partly sunny day early, having had 2.3 inches of rain, I was ready to be in the house.  Had gone to talk to my farmer where my one cow is, did some grocery shopping and all that.  I was in my sleeping  long sleeve T-shirt, sitting on the bed with my ankle/foot up about 8:30.  All of a sudden heard the chickens squawking.... It has just started to rain and is like in the 40's.    I go "running out there, in my T-shirt, SLIPPERS, and crutches.... and damned if one of the hens was dead.  "They" dug under the house part of the moveable coop, because the ground was soft from the rain, and killed one hen and was gone by the time I managed to get hobbled out there.   The sorry SOB couldn't just eat the eggs ( of which there were 4 because I hadn't gotten them gathered up)..... NOPE had to kill the hen and leave the eggs.  
I was so furious.....  6 MONTHS, since my son broke his hip and no problems... all winter and nothing trying to get in..... I was gone nearly 3 weeks for the surgery & rehab with a friend feeding and only in and out..... NOOOOOO it had to wait til now.   So, in the pouring rain, I dragged the live trap over there, locked them in the house part after moving it,  and left the dead hen in the run.  Of course this morning I still hadn't caught anything.... but it is set again this eve,  
I will practically guarantee it is a coon.... I have seen one a few times out near the road back before I had the surgery when I was coming home from testing.   Sure it could be a possum.... but they will usually go for the eggs first as they are "easy".  The feeder was more than half full since I had just done them and moved the pen to new grass.  

I took the pair that is left, up to m y sons after calling and asking if he had a pen they could go in.  His dog is all around up there so he has next to no problems with the "varmints".   I had wanted to put electrified netting all around the garden area to prevent something like this happening.... but of course it was vetoed because it would make it look trashy.... of course chickens on a farm look trashy out running on the grass too.... that's why I had to move the meat birds last summer.  

So my chickens are not here, and as soon as they get the road in at my son's property, I will set up the "meat bird pen",  and also the pen for these guys, and move them there so my son has all his pens open as he is going to hatch some  of his purebreds and will need the space.  

I did find out that the farm where I get the "left-behinds" is getting a new batch this week, so in about 6 weeks they will go out and with the warmer weather by then..... plus hopefully I will be more mobile too, so I will get b irds again if all goes well.  
With the current situation, I think that is is very important to go on and start getting them again.... if I do nothing but have a bunch just for barter for things like vegetables from that neighbors garden....

BUT, the good thing out of this...... I was still pretty bent out of shape today over losing that hen..... and I called the guy we rent the pasture from.... whose wife's parents place has been empty for several years, that I was interested in last year.... to see if they were still thinking of selling it.... YES they are.  Talked to them for about a half hour on the phone and she said that she is going to talk to her 2 sisters, and see what they can agree on,  but all 3 said that it was time to sell it last year as none of their kids want to move into it.  It is part of a piece of property where they have a Christmas  Tree farm, and I said naturally I didn't want that , as it was part of their business,  and she said that they would have to see what was the minimum amount of land that they could split off with the house..... But I think they will be willing to work with me.  She said they will get back to me in a few days, then I needed to come up and go in the house with them and look at it.  She said that the upstairs needs work as some of the plaster has come off the walls from no heat for the last 5-6 years, but that her mom had only used the downstairs for the last 10 years she had lived there before passing.  The bathroom had been added, years ago,  and is right off the bedroom downstairs,  and the kitchen had been "updated back in the 70's",  and with just her parents, then just her mom,  I am sure it isn't all worn out.  
We talked the possibility of rent to own,  but that I would rather buy it if we could come to terms.  
I told them that I had been talking to my girlfriend from the post office, they know her, and her husbands' parents house that they had put on the market and didn't get sold and that he had to do some work on it and put in a new kitchen floor and some other stuff;  but that it wasn't as suited since the driveway didn't go up to the house and with the ankle replacement, and then  possibility of knees in a year or two, that this place would be more suitable since it was more level.  I said that if they weren't interested that was fine too, but that I was seriously looking as I plan to be out of where I am before  winter.  That I had never really planned to stay here in this house renting this long, and I wanted to have my chickens at my house with no complaints, and that it was dumb for me to keep paying rent.   I said that it wasn't like I "had to move" , because I don't..... but I was ready to be done.  I said that if they just wanted to take out whatever personal things that were left there, that I had my own fridge and washer/dryer and stove and all in storage if they needed to be replaced.  I  just wanted to get into my own place to do my own thing.  

They seem real interested as they have had renters and it always is left that they had to clean up afterwards..... and that they really need to do something rather than let it sit.  They are my age..... 
She even said that they would consider renting it if there was alot of problems to go through to get it surveyed off and split off the other property;  until all that could be done.  
I said that if they didn't want to that I fully understood, but that I was ACTIVELY looking and would be doing something this year as I am going to be in my own place before cold weather.....

And everything I told them is true.  Not to push them into anything or making it sound like I was trying to "convince them to do something soon" by mentioning  the other place.... because I have talked to Barbara & her husband about his parents place..... I just don't especially like where it is.... but I would go there if there is nothing else, and then find something else and rent it out if I had to.   
I AM GOING TO BE OUT OF HERE BEFORE WINTER !!!!!!!!!  ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.

I just decided that I was not going to wait for my son to talk to them as he gets sidetracked...... and doesn't always do things as fast as I think they should get done..... you know like the shoemakers kids never seem to have shoes..... well, mom's requests sometimes just get pushed back and "overlooked - forgotten"   You all know what I mean.  Tired of that too... so maybe this is more of a "real possibility" than I knew..... 

I will be practically next door to where my "nurse cow"  field is too.... so taking care of chores will be so much more convenient.  And then I can easily have my milk cow closeby at the nurse cow field.....   This house is only 2 miles from my sons property, so still could keep the meat birds there since he has no intentions to "develop" that piece of woods where the entrance road is going through up to the cell tower......  And I can get my peach trees moved this fall early...... and get all my purebred chickens set up right there at the house.   

I don't want to get my hopes up too much.... but when I first called and started talking to David about the place, he said wait, let me put this on speaker phone so my wife can hear you too, since it is her family place, but also because I think she really will be interested in what you are saying......
If I can get it "as is" , and they don't have to put any money into it, it ought to be alot cheaper..... plus they would not have to keep up the lawn and all there and the taxes and all that and not get anything back.  I said that I would be glad if they wanted to owner finance it,  so that they didn't have to claim the income from selling it or whatever they wanted to consider.  That I thought I could probably get a mortgage all according to what they were asking.... but a bank might want alot more done to it.... so they would be better off if they "financed it" for a bit, with a downpayment, then there would be alot less  "legal crap" to deal with.  

LETS HOPE a little bit......


----------



## thistlebloom

I'll hope with you! That sounds like a very good plan to me, I hope things move in a good direction for you and you can have your own home to do as you please with.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, to the mundane stuff.   We had another 4/10 inch of rain with the stuff last night.  PLUS, there was some sleet and some traces of snow along the sides of the roads in the shaded side at noon today... tonight is supposed to be colder too.  Already down to 37.... it was down to 37 last night and up to 62.  It will be colder tonight.  The forecast is for a freeze warning tonight and I bet we get down a bit more by sunrise.  

Had a farm that only tests a couple times a year call and wants to test so we are going to test on Friday.  I explained that I am not working as fast due to the ankle and the awkwardness with the boot and all;  plus I won't have any help since Michael is back to work.  Plus that I would need some help getting the meters into the barn because I cannot carry things and use the crutches..... He said he thinks it will be fine, he will get one of the other guys to get all the numbers of the cows..... so I think he is pushing to get a test done.   Okay by me.  I have explained it as best as I can....

Then got another set up for Saturday afternoon.... If it rains I will have help,  since friends won't be able to haul the cattle out to their place in WV that they asked Michael to help with.... it is a tough place to get in and out of if it is dry.... NOT HAPPENING if it is wet.

Then another farm on Tuesday that I will have help from the girl that has been helping me some at the 500+ cow dairy.   This is the farm she milks on,  and Tues is her afternoon off, but she said she would be glad to come help test.... she's not greedy but it does help that I do pay her to help.  That is spacing them out a little bit better..... Fri is over 200 cows, but  Sat is only 75 cows so I can handle it myself I think.  Got 3 or 4 more to do this month... so ought to be able to get them in without making myself as miserable as I was after last weekend's marathon........

Well, it is midnight.... I didn't sleep much after last night's upset...... so think that it is time to go to bed.  

GOTTA GET BETTER.....


----------



## farmerjan

PS..... @Baymule   I will answer you about the beef tomorrow..... sorry, just realized that you had posted it and that I hadn't answered you back yet....


----------



## Bruce

All in all it sounds good, I hope "the minimum amount" of land they can cut off is a few acres at least so you have room for animals, maybe even your own few cows. Since they have been dealing with renters for a while it sounds like they are ready to make their lives a bit easier.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I really hope this works out for you.  You have been enduring crap from your landlord for years and it is time to have your own place to do as you please.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

COLD this morning and windy..... was 34 , and although the sun is out, it is breezy and COLD compared to what we have had.... only up to 44 now.....

@Bruce .... the minimum in our county is 2 acres for any "new" places that are not grandfathered.... but even at an acre it would be better than what I am dealing with.   We'll see. Not trying to get too far ahead of things so I don't hope too much but it sure would be an answer to a few prayers.  I think that they might want to "square up" the land there since it sits on a corner that is more of a "V"..... 
Not having the cows right at the house won't be the end of the world..... as long as there are no restrictions as far as use.  The cows will be less than a 10 minute walk across either the road.  We rent across the dirt road  from this guy,  sorta behind this house, and across the paved road pretty much across from the front and to the left... from another person where the nurse cows are... So they are all right there.  

Going to work on some stuff here since it is so cold out.  Been sorting through some more junk and now there is a reason to really start "cleaning out".....


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, and by the way, there was frost  out there this morning.... hope it didn't get cold enough to freeze the tiny peaches I see where the flowers  were on the tree branches when I was looking at them a couple days ago. 
Found a litter of kittens,  the cats will have to get moved and there will probably be some losses with the roads there,  as the paved road is busy compared to here..... well, that's in the future..... I don't get excited over the kittens as so many disappear to the coyotes over the course of the year.  I will have some of the females spayed when I move them to where ever I wind up though.  There are several cats here that have just appeared and I do not intend to take them;  except to maybe move a few to my son's barn or the rented "home farm" to help keep down the vermin.  They are all pretty wild so trapping will be an interesting project whenever.  I don't make pets of the outside cats since they often disappear.... most to coyotes I think.   A couple of big old tom cats that fight with every thing too.  Got rid of one last year that was just tearing everyone up.  No sympathy from me.  Get along or get gone..... I feed them and whoever is here can eat and stay if they don't fight.  They get too nasty, they are gotten rid of. 

Clothesline post came down in all the wind the other day too.  Gotta move it out of the way so that we can mow around the back of the house.   Got a guy who is looking for some work, so think that I will get him one day my son doesn't need him, to come do all the mowing and weed trimming and clean up stuff outside.... got some stuff to go to the dumpsters and all too.  

Didn't eat breakfast so time to make some "brunch" of some sort.....


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> @farmerjan, would a yearling Jersey and Hereford Cross make good beef or would I need to keep it longer. I would be able to keep one over the winter in the Pig Palace and keep alfalfa and Feed for it, but would need my Pig Palace back come spring.


Yes, a jersey cross anything would make a good beef as the meat will have a subtle "sweeter" flavor and jersey meat is tender in general if it isn't an old animal. 
Are you talking getting it this fall after the hogs are gone?.  And why not let it out to graze and manure all the grass areas?  I wouldn't keep it in the pig palace.  I don't think the horses will leave it alone, they tend to gang up on animals... I know that from experience except that my old mare was glad to have some company but she was by herself so a few cows were good for her. 
I also wouldn't feed alot of alfalfa hay as it is very expensive and you will get better gain with some grain, and good grass hay with a little alfalfa added in.  
So, is this animal on the cow now, going to be 5-600 lbs when you get it?????  It will weigh about 700 + at a year.... depends if it takes more after the hereford or the jersey.  It will marble better if you kill it around 18-24 months.... but will be "baby beef" if you do it sooner,  but it just won't have all the marbling.  It will still be tender.  And contrary to some people's ideas, exercise at that age is good for it as the muscles will actually develop and give you more meat than it if is in a small pen.  You won't get the "finish" on the animal because it won't have matured enough to reach the point where it will put alot  of fat into the meat at a year.  Still, it will be cheap to buy so would be a good investment I think.  I have a jersey steer that is a little over a year and he will get put in the freezer this fall sometime..... Now I am waiting on where I am going to be, before I start making too many plans.  Got SOOOOO  much to move where ever I go.  Easier to move him live than in the freezer!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I have to talk to a friend to see if he still has the calves from this year. I’m just rolling this over in my mind right now. But if he still has calves, yeah, I might pull the trigger on it. I know it won’t make it to fat beef status but I’m ok with that. I’ll see him this weekend and find out more.


----------



## Mini Horses

Does he have pigs?   If not, he may like some trade value...I mean, you could throw another in there with these 2 you have.   And have him keep the steer there for a while longer.   Just a thought.  Of course $ cost for all will be figured first.


----------



## Baymule

No he doesn't have pigs. He does like lamb though. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ;  You could really get into a good barter system if he doesn't have pigs and likes lamb too...... Especially if he has the pasture and can run a steer (or heifer)  for 18 months and raise you some good beef.....  Like @Mike CHS  said, he won't eat/buy meat that he doesn't raise himself.... or comes from someone he knows....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, I have been reading and answering some of the threads since I haven't been on all day.  Went and did a 220 cow herd today, that only tests a couple times a year.  A PITA in some ways, never has all the stuff in the computer updated, always says " oh, I'm selling this cow and that cow and don't test this one, she's going dry"  and all sorts of stuff that should have been done BEFORE I go there..... but since he has to do all the prelim on his computer, I just try to roll with it.  It is like "found money" since I don't test them very often.....
BUT wouldn't you know it.... if it weren't for bad luck,  they wouldn't have any..... as he got out of the big truck with his computer under his arm, he caught the cord on the vent window locking little handle, jerked his arm, and dropped the computer, hit the step and then the ground..... screen is cracked/shattered  and so couldn't do any of the "paperwork"  ... now will have to go back the first of the week since I can't get anything done until the computer stuff is updated....
5 total hours there and my ankle(left leg) , as well as the knees on both were screaming this evening.... Didn't have any one able to help me.  The guys there did carry all the meters in and hooked everything up and then took it all down too after the complete wash cycle went through.... but after about 2 1/2 - 3 hours I was starting to feel it.  I should have said no, but don't know when my son could have helped since he just went back to work....
Ankle is swollen this eve, but it aches enough that I will have to take something else again or I will never sleep.  I will worry about going back up there after he sees if he can get either another computer and get the hard drive stuff transferred over.... I suggested that he try another monitor to see if he can salvage things at least temporarily...

Unfortunately have a smaller herd tomorrow, and won't have help again because my son committed to helping haul cattle for a friend out to their place in WV which is a couple hours away... so can't get back in time to help.  Will check with the farmer in the morning to see if all is still a go.... he will have to carry the meters and hoses into the barn for me.... It won't be too bad to do, except that I am doing it after todays' long day.... so not a favorable combination back to back.... 

I have a 200+ cow herd scheduled for tues, but will have help from the girl who helps me some.  She will be able to get the meters in the barn and help set up and then help do samples and such....


----------



## farmerjan

Decided to do this post  in "parts" since I lost part of what I had typed and had to retype.... hit the wrong button and wasn't able to "retrieve" it....

The people with the house have already called back and left a message that they are interested in having me come look at it and talk to them..... I  really expected it to take a couple of days for the 3 sisters to talk it over.... I am thinking that with the whole country in an uproar with the "c-virus" and all, that they are thinking better to strike while the iron is hot......
Said if I was interested still, ( and it was just yesterday that I called them),  that they were interested in talking to me and that we needed to go up and go in the house and all.....
WOW   

So, unless they are thinking a  ridiculous amount of money..... it looks promising.  I will call them back tomorrow, and see about going up to look at it on Monday.  Saturday (tomorrow) I will be testing again, Sunday I know I will need to mostly give this ankle a break... so Monday looks like the best time to set it up to go up there.  Since I had originally mentioned that I would consider a rent to own, and they said that it might be better if there is alot of "stuff" to go through with the county to get the piece surveyed off.... they might be thinking that I am pushing, which I am not.  I really thought that maybe moving by summer if it could all be agreed on......  There is so much to consider ..... and if it does work out, I want to make sure that whatever needs doing in the downstairs - liveable - part.... is done, like painting and cleaning etc... before I move.... so I am  not trying to do that sort of stuff " around boxes" etc..... May wind up having to pay "rent/mtg."  in both places for a month or 2 which will be fine if I can get it for sure.... I have so much to clean out here... plus the ankle restrictions....  
No sense of borrowing trouble or work until I actually go up there.  

But still, it seems like it just might be meant to happen.....


----------



## thistlebloom

Well I can't wait to hear what you say on Monday!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Waiting on Monday


----------



## Baymule

I hope it all works out for you. It sounds like a good place.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I really hope you can get this place.  You have had to deal with a landlord who sounds like he doesn't care for the people he rents to, just that they pay the rent on time.

Will you be going back to have your ankle checked on?  I sure hope your ankle heals up soon!  I hope you post a picture of yourself doing a jig!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

It sounds like a VERY workable situation.   Pluses -- it's close to other areas you already own/lease/work.   That sure helps.  Then you "may" get lucky & get a couple acres around you.   You know, even if they can't/won't sell acreage, may be able to lease a couple more beyond any sold, every reasonably.    Hey, at some point it might be workable for everyone.    Depending on "what needs doing"   owner finance or lease to own, might be best option, to allow you time to do it and get a mortgage.    Soooo  many options there!    Having your chickens, garden and fruit trees on your own place is going to be awesome!

I've had some lease to own that worked very well.    Excited for you and Monday seems a long way off    Believe you said it's closer to DS also.


----------



## Bruce

Great news on the house. I hope your testing today was easy on your body. Rest up tomorrow!!


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday evening.  Cool breezy after a wet start early from overnight rain.  Didn't look at the rain gauge..  My son did wind up going with me to test,  as the cattle hauling got cancelled due to rain last evening.   It is a very difficult place to get in and out of and you don't do it if the ground is wet.
It went well as I stayed in the parlor for about half the milking and then went in the office to do the "paperwork" on the computer since there were quite a few new fresh heifers that had to be entered, as well as 2 months worth of stuff since I tested just before I had the surgery.  The complete wash cycle on the pipeline finished just as I finished up the computer stuff, so he loaded it all and we came home.  I made some spaghetti for me for supper as I wanted something easy and warm.  Going in to take a shower and wash the cow manure out of my hair for a day or two.....

Talked to the people about the house and will go up Monday about 12:30 or so.  Trying not to get too revved up about it yet.   Need to see what all needs doing, since it has been shut up for several years.  Don't know what I will be capable of doing myself.... but trying not to get ahead of things.  It will all depend on the shape it is in and what they want for it for starters.  I will get my son to go to look at it after I do the initial checking it out.  If it all goes decent, it will be nice to not have to answer to a landlord who doesn't think that a farm should have animals on it.... and not have to deal with them in and out all the time.  It is not as secluded or as quiet as here, more traffic, but might make a good place to just get put back together.  And have MY STUFF, do things MY WAY.  So we will see. 

Don't have the energy to do anything here in this house tonight... got a pile of stuff that needs going through especially if I am going to be moving it  (or not).... I just wish I was more mobile already.  This boot is so awkward and heavy.  Oh well, hopefully it will really make the difference I am thinking it will.


----------



## Mike CHS

Wishing you the best on the next house.  It does sound like it will fit your needs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya never know, but certainly worth a look-see to find out....cosmetic can be easily fixed, adjusted, or changed....make sure it is "functional for you and your situation going forward....at this stage simple and easy makes a lot more sense....ask me how I kniw....


----------



## farmerjan

So happy to see your  2cents added here @CntryBoy777 .  I appreciate all who regularly  post, but have missed your comments too.   Yeah, trying to simplify a little, but just wanting to have some "absolute control" over things that I have skirted around here, that seems to get worse every year.   The landlord nearly cutting down my peach trees and then saying that I could maybe pay his son to cut my lawn with MY mower, because he doesn't make enough to make a real living and the landlord has to help him pay his bills..... NOT MY PROBLEM..... I was going to offer to pay his son to mow the lawn, while he was here mowing the rest of the area around the barns and all, with the fathers mower..... until the father (landlord)  came over and made the remarks to me while I was sitting on the tailgate, enjoying a little sun and keeping my ankle/foot up, while I was packing samples that day Plus they only mow the part in the front where you can see it from the road.... All about appearances.....  all the while that the house needs some work and it took him nearly 6 months to get the sections of the tin roof  replaced that had blown off..... doesn't matter, I am not going to be here through another winter come he// or high water.


----------



## Mike CHS

You definitely need to leave that place.


----------



## Baymule

When you get enough, you've had enough. Time to go.


----------



## farmerjan

farmerjan said:


> So happy to see your  2cents added here @CntryBoy777 .  I appreciate all who regularly  post, but have missed your comments too.   Yeah, trying to simplify a little, but just wanting to have some "absolute control" over things that I have skirted around here, that seems to get worse every year.   The landlord nearly cutting down my peach trees and then saying that I could maybe pay his son to cut my lawn with MY mower, because he doesn't make enough to make a real living and the landlord has to help him pay his bills..... NOT MY PROBLEM..... I was going to offer to pay his son to mow the lawn, while he was here mowing the rest of the area around the barns and all, with the fathers mower..... until the father (landlord)  came over and made the remarks to me while I was sitting on the tailgate, enjoying a little sun and keeping my ankle/foot up, while I was packing samples that day Plus they only mow the part in the front where you can see it from the road.... All about appearances.....  all the while that the house needs some work and it took him nearly 6 months to get the sections of the tin roof  replaced that had blown off..... doesn't matter, I am not going to be here through another winter come he// or high water.


The missing tin was on the  front porch roof......not the main house.  But the house roof leaks and I can't even go see where because he took the stairs out  that go to the second floor, before I moved in,  because someone might fall down them and sue him??????  It was a good place to come to at the time but has continued to get less attractive.....


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> You definitely need to leave that place.


YEP !!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> When you get enough, you've had enough. Time to go.


Had enough, past time to go.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I totally agree and understand, and certainly know the feeling....  ...much of the reason we left where we were and came here...I absolutely refused to pay rent on the mobile home that I paid for.......and the BS would continue to build til I blew a fuse and left anyway....we are so much better off here paying a note and having peace of mind....I won't lie, it is a struggle....but, it's been that way my whole life....I even hate to get $$ now...cause I know something is coming along to take it....🙃...we really can't complain cause it usually all works out and no need to sweat it....it is a shame so many these days are oblivious to others and don't have the decency to appreciate the good people around them and help them out...way too many are out for a $ and themselves with no thought for those right infront of them....and certainly won't even consider doing for nothing....tho, I can certainly attest that there are Some left in the world....cause I still owe a few right here on this site........I can't repay them, but will Never forget them.....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay.... here's the latest.... 
Went to see the house today.  Met 2 of the 3 sisters there, one I know and the other I have talked to a couple times ( the one that actually lives across the road and married to the guy we rent the pasture and hayfield from)., and her husband.   The house is still decent, the rooms downstairs need a good cleaning, one has a nice wood floor that needs sanding and refinishing.  Bathroom needs a new tub/shower.  There's a LR, DR, Kitchen, bathroom, utility type room that was a "summer kitchen" with the washer/dryer, bedroom; on the first floor.  2 bedrooms upstairs.... both have some ceiling damage from some roof leaks that have been repaired and not a problem for years but the mother lived in the downstairs so it was left as is.  Also a "lower roof" walk in attic storage.... I could walk in it but doubt it is 6 ft.  
Needs painting of course, and if the shower/tub unit was replaced, and the sink in the utility room fixed ( old metal drainpipe is rotten underneath) which would be good for general cleanup... probably a couple grand to put the downstairs to rights.  It has all newer windows - replaced the old wood sashes and they are combination with storms so that is good.  Metal siding, over wood siding, so somewhat insulated.  2 rooms have sheetrock replaced the old plaster.  Some new wiring but it would not meet code in other rooms.  Built in early 1900's, and kitchen and LR redone in 70's and 80's and bath put in then too. 
There will be about 1 3/4 acres with it.  They want to square it off as the property will be a very big triangle with over 1,000 ft frontage between the 2 roads.  Alot of traffic on the paved road but I knew that.    they want to draw a straight line down the side along the Christmas tree farm lot , down to where it meets the dirt road.  Actually gives alot of useable property.  There is also a small wood deck off the kitchen area, open. that is nice enough but doesn't make a difference to me.  A large metal "carport" next to the house for parking a vehicle and some storage... like the mower.  Not closed in but I think that I would close in at least the end and one side.  

The county requires a 2 acre minimum for a lot, but since this has an existing house and not looking to build, and with the shape of the property, they think they could get a variance and I honestly don't see why not. 
Has a well and septic.  
Baseboard hot water heat, oil furnace & hot water tank in crawl space under house. No basement. 

Lots of kitchen cabinets, which is good and bad because I have some nice pine freestanding cupboards that I will be taking with me from here, (mine) that I would like to be able to use.  One was made specifically with adjustable shelves to be able to have lots of short shelves for my cooking spices and stuff..... Hated when they get crammed back in a cabinet and you can't find them.  I think that I could put one or two in the DR????   

Wonder if the "attic" could have a 2nd bathroom put up there... even a 1/2 bath???? and make the downstairs BR back into a parlor or "family room?????  Possiblility....

Roof is pretty good, "tin" and could use a coat of paint but not in bad shape.  

They have no idea of what it could be worth, would like to get someone there to do an appraisal.  They said they wanted to get someone impartial, not a friend, and I suggested that the people we rent from across the road, that he is a real estate agent, and that he might be able to do it.  That I would trust him to be impartial if they wanted, or if they knew someone else that would be fine.  I was trying to see if they had a ball park figure, but they didn't seem to.  I again told them that I had talked to Barbara, friend from the P.O. , and her husbands' parents' place, there about 5 miles away.... nice house on 1 acre that they had been trying to sell for 70,000 and nothing.... they since redid the kitchen, needed a new floor and some joists replaced and they put some new cabinets in...... (but it is in "nicer shape" inside than this house) (no I didn't say that.... just that it was pretty much move in ready).....that's where it is steeper ground but it has been kept up nice outside too. 
I said I would like to have Michael look at it too and they said sure, just let them know so they could open it (it is locked which is fine)

Talked to my son and suggested that he just call David and see if he could stop on his way home from work one afternoon so we didn't have to co-ordinate a time with him and me and them and then he and I could just talk it over.  I think it will work if they don't want too much for it.
I asked if they wanted to sell outright, do a lease purchase, or hold the mortgage.  They brought up that there are some things that would not meet current code ( like the electric in some of the rooms.... nowadays there have to be outlets every so many feet and the upstairs banister is too low,  among other things).  I said that I could give them a fair down payment taking money out of my  retirement account..... which is what I sorta planned to do.... but that it might not meet some bank requirements for a mortgage due to the needing some upgrades..... They said they would talk it over and they have to see what is required for getting a variance for the lot size as that will affect the appraisal too.  

My son and I talked like it ought to be worth somewhere in the ball park of 75,000;  definitely under 100,000.  I would like it to be in the 60-70,000 range, considering the work it needs inside. We figure about 20,000 an acre x 2 acres, since there is already a well and septic on it..... so 40,000 for the land and maybe 35,000 +/- for the house?

They said they don't want to continue to pay taxes on it, and that it needs to have "something done" because it is just sitting.... They are my age, the one sister was born the same year as me.  One sister is diabetic, and she looks like her health is getting worse.  My son has some of his sheep at her and her husbands place.....rented it for years.  They said that they have thought about renting it and then didn't want to have to deal with someone who would tear it up.  They don't want to just sell it to "just anyone" because you never know what kind of people you would get in there as neighbors.  I joked and said that I wouldn't be having any drinking or drug parties.....   They want to continue to operate the Christmas tree farm, which is great.  There are some BIG pines between it and the CT farm for privacy..... and I would definitely see about putting up fence to keep the chickens in off the roads and maybe some of the stockade type privacy fence..... 

So that's the story so far.  Hope they can come up with some sort of a ball park figure so I can see if it would be doable.  Son said to figure 500 payment for every 100,000 of mortgage as a very general figure.... So what I am paying in rent would more than cover the mtg payment.  Rates are very low right now, and probably will stay that way for at least 6 months to a year while we get all things sorted out from the lockdowns and the C-virus mess.   So that is in my favor.  Hey if they would consider holding the mtg., I could give them more than the going interest rate, and not have to deal with a bank at all.... even for a few years.  Yes I would have to have insurance, and taxes to pay,  but can't imagine the taxes are that much.  I ought to see if I can find out what it is appraised for at the county for taxes now.  That would give me a very rough idea of value. But it might be lumped in with the CT farm,  but the house should have some value I guess.....


----------



## farmerjan

Going to go to the farm,  that I tested on Friday, tomorrow morning before I go test.... so that he can get the computer work done, since he dropped his computer and wrecked the screen on Friday.  He had entered most of the info in his computer and then we couldn't even transfer it to mine because we couldn't see the screen to do the necessary transfer to a jump drive.. I can't send the samples because I need to have a list to put the samples in order and it is too hard to go through 200+ samples and try to get them in order with no"guide".  At least with the "racking list" I can put samples in the boxes and since there are 60 to a box, I can much more easily just see where the samples go and not have to try to put them all in numerically when I have no "starting point".  If they were numbered from 1-200 it would be different, but they have all sorts of numbers..... some of the cows he leases have 5 numbers, like #20220, and there are some that are as low as #10.  Take me hours to try to get them right.  At least with the list, I can see where in the box they go and not have to keep rearranging them.  Plus there are a couple of duplicates that he has to figure out who they are....

Then from there, I will go test another 200 cow herd that Geneva is going to come help me with. Have to be there about 1pm so we can set up the meters to start milking at 2pm.  They milk fairly fast so will be done by 5:30 and then I will have to do the computer work to enter milk weights, and the meters will be going through the wash cycle and I should be able to be on the way home by 7.   Still will be a long day.... 

Weather was okay, some showers early then cleared off and nice afternoon, hit nearly 70,  I think with sun.


----------



## Mini Horses

Real property tax valuation & assessments are public record, so you can find out what the county uses to estimate the taxes.   It would help to know, when figures begin to be tossed out there.
With address you can probably look it up on County website.   

Sounds like it would be a "doable"  house for you.   Of course, the old farm houses have their issues -- like the code requirements.  If you ultimately come to agreeable "terms",  I'd consider a termite inspection & even a good home inspection as a FYI -- unless your DS can do the 'home inspection" pretty well.   It's always best to know all you can up front.  LOL.   Especially the plumbing throughout, crawl spaces, stability, all that.   If old pipes, are there issues, like rotted, plugged, leaks, etc.  (can do pressure testing)  It all affects the price.   Electrical, not just plugs & wire but, the panel box -- condition and enough size to handle all the newer needs for A/C, stoves, and such.  A lender would require all of this for a loan.  I know you are giving thought to all of these things, as are the sellers.   I believe it's all negotiable at this point & they have considered pro/con, knowing it's a "less than perfect, gonna cost them something."  

Now, you are in a short wait pattern.   Has DS had any verbal input for you -- other than the mortgage input -- like if he thinks it's a good move, etc?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something that I would do is hire a state certified inspector to inspect whichever property ya are seriously considering buying....they know the codes and what and where to look for signs of certain problems....termites, water damage, etc....if there are problems found, then ya will know what ya got, where ya stand, and if it is worth pursuing...it is better if you hire them as opposed to a lender, because they will give ya the report instead of the lender....if there are findings then ya have the ability to fix it before lender becomes aware of issues and it will be up to you whether ya share the report with them or not. This will also give ya peace of mind about the structure of what ya are spending $$ on...especially since it is an older structure. If they decide to carry the mortgage it will be money well spent....


----------



## farmerjan

Brand new panel box when the LR was redone, all new breakers and such.  Right there in the utility room.   Termite inspection about a year before the mother passed because they were concerned.  They did an inspection and treatment on another older house (grandmother's) on the property next door, and it was more for sentimental reasons as the foundation was giving way and the house is not salvageable.  They told me the name of the company and I was welcome to check. 
The water damage is old, and it is obvious there are no leaks now with all the rain we have been having. I went upstairs and it was all dry.   Have a friend who rebuilds and restores old log homes and does alot of plaster, and he said that he would be glad to go look at it.  He said that if it was only bad in the one section, that tearing it all down is not necessary, that just to cut it out, then sheetrock the bad section and then "mud it" to match the rest of the ceiling.  He is an expert at that sort of stuff, so will have him to look at it if we get that much further.  Between him and my son I expect they can/will do as good an inspection as could be done.  

When kitchen was done, and LR redone, the new panel box was put in.  Electric stove,  so wired for that and an electric dryer.  I have a gas one.  Wired for the refridge to have a separate circuit breaker, as well.  The electric is on at the house now.  They have never turned it off, thinking that they might work on it and rent it in the past, then never did..... Alot of money gone with that,  @ 35/minimum a month just to have it on....

Yeah, I figured I could find out the tax assesment/valuation with the address.... will have to see if I can get it tomorrow when I go out, I will go up by it.  I know the address of my son's but don't know this one.  Can find out the address of the one next door if nothing on this one.  Don't know if there is still a mailbox out there...  not going to be too hard to find out.... just don't know how it will be presented as it is part of the christmas tree farm property right now. 

We had discussed the possibility of this place last year and he approached them about the possibility of renting/selling since it had been empty.  They said they would consider it.  So, yeah, he thinks it would be a decent possibility and he knows I am beyond staying here where I am,  any longer.  He has a good renter in his house down on the 75 acre farm so that is not in consideration at all, plus it is more money than I would pay anyway.  This is close and he said when I was looking at the other place last year that it was not as conveniently located as far as travel distance.  I liked it,  then they took it off the market, and it since has someone in it so don't know if it was sold or what happened. Not that I really want to be where everyone can see where I am or not, as far as home or gone.... but that is also a good thing with having more than one vehicle... no one knows if I am home or a truck is at the farm or what.....

Think this would be a good place to be putting my money.... instead of the rent where I am not happy.... and a future investment... could sell in 5 or 10 years and do something else.....


----------



## Baymule

This is sounding pretty good. One thing, if you have to have 2 acres and you only have 1 3/4 acres, will that mess you up if you sell it?  You might want to insist on the full 2 acres. Reason being (to them) someday your son will inherit what you have and you want it to meet local laws and regulations in order to make it easier on him. If you fix it up and sell it, then you want it to meet the requirements. But you don’t have to tell them that.


----------



## farmerjan

No, as far as it having only 1.75 acres,  if it is given a variance by the county, it will be covered from then on.  It is really in a good spot for them to grant that variance due to the shape of the property and the natural boundaries and such.  The 2 acres is for any new "subdividing" of  property, and mostly is for land, although it does apply to houses on larger tracts that are being split up into "building lots" and such.  But there are variances given in many cases if there is a good reason, and this is one, that ought to qualify without a big todo..... we'll see. 

The whole piece is 37 acres on this side of the road.... with an appraised value of 275,000.... WOW..... probably an old appreaisal, I can't get into the county real estate tax assessment on the internet.... we are probably too backwards for all that to be available (ha ha).   Found this info actually on Zillow and it is not listed as for sale.
House is said to be a charming 3 bedroom 1 bath, 1700 sq feet, with a potential rental value of 1,300 a month??????  Wonder what they were drinking when that was decided on..... I really want to see what a real estate agent would say about it..... I looked at another place that  was in worse shape, on 5 acres, for 75,000, 2 years ago.  Needed more work and the owner just decided to tear it down and sold the logs from the log part & and leveled the rest.  The land was worth nearly that..... 
This virus situation is going to drive the prices down as the economy gets weaker too.....

I still think that a 60-75,000 price is reasonable for here, for the shape it is in, and the work it needs..... hope they will think even less.  I couldn't find what the taxes were on just the house since it was on the whole piece of land.... and it is in land use since there is a crop of Christmas trees on it so qualifies for the ag exemption.  It would have to have 5 acres to qualify for ag use and I know that is not possible.... but that is okay.....


----------



## farmerjan

NOTICE TO ALL......
Heard that they have shut down 2 more pork processing plants today.... Between the 3 they are said to process 50% of the hogs in the country?????!!!!!!

Everyone should take notice..... I also told the friend who does the old log homes that I was interested in one of his hogs when time comes to sell them.... he says he wished he had gotten the whole group of 7 or 8 instead of only the 3 since he is thinking that there will be a demand down the road.   I can get it butchered, then take the hams and bacons/jowls and such up to the mennonite that made all the different things for me a few years ago to get the bacons and such cured and sausage made..... I have done bacon myself, but his were real good.....he gave me a pkg of bacon when I picked up all my bologna and beef sticks and all that....
Wonder if they can make stuff with chicken like the beef and venison..... they have turkey bacon and such..... might have to ask.... might be a good way to get more "mileage" out of all the chicken if I wind up raising alot.  Going to have to do more up into packages of legs/thighs, breasts and such though.  Not everyone wants whole chickens.  I want more  chicken meat for chicken salad and such too..... make more chicken broth too.

Gonna need another freezer at the rate I am going.... UGH.  Naw, going have to can more.....


Will definitely be planning to get with the farmer for when this next batch of chickens goes out so that I can get the left behinds.  I ought to be mobile enough to be able to catch them up in about a month.... I hope. Have another guy here close,  that is a friend, that also does broilers.... going to talk to him about possible getting his left behinds too..... might need all these extras for barter down the road.  I can feed them longer/bigger if I have to and still not cost me too much money. I've got a few pens I got at TSC on closeout a year ago that have not been put together, that I was planning to use when I found my own place, and didn't use last year that are still in the cartons..... so can put up a few pens if needed pretty quickly.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.......


----------



## farmerjan

Wind is blowing so hard out there you can hear it whipping around the corners.  Have no idea what things will look like in the morning when I go out.... not going to panic over it tonight.  Just got a few gusts that sounded like it was going to take the roof off the porch, tin is really making noise.

It was a nice enough day earlier.  Some clouds and a few sprinkles then some sun....

Had a good afternoon testing with Geneva.  I get tired/achey after about 2 hours, and she had gotten used to the rhythm in that parlor by then so all was good.  She is a great girl.  Brought the samples in the house to pack but I got on here so probably won't do them til the morning.  
STILL, did not go to the other farm to finish up the computer work.... he was going to be tied up this evening again.  Not going to worry about it... it's his samples sitting and many will probably curdle before it is all over and not be able to be tested.  I am sorry, I am just fed up with this.  I will get paid once I get the computer work finished, but it is a waste of my time to go there for this.  

Got to call 2 farms to see when they want to test.   Both had said that they weren't in any rush when I talked to them a couple weeks ago.  One I can do myself if I have to but it is alot of cows and a small parlor so takes alot of time.  The other I will have to have help with as it is too much walking for me at this point.
One of the other testers left me a message , got part of it before the phone had another "lost  call".  I will go out and call her tomorrow and see what she wants, but the part I got was that she wanted to know if I wanted to pick up one of her farms as she is helping to take care of her mother now...... so I will get the scoop tomorrow and see if this is a permanent thing or just temp or what.  I will take it if she really needs me to, but don't know if it is close enough to make it worth it or not.... we kinda touch  on the lower end of my "territory" and to the south and east.....Guess I will find out tomorrow.  She is a real  nice person and I enjoy talking to her at the yearly meetings and such.   Getting close to retirement age too, maybe 65 this year or next for medicare;  we have talked about that a couple times.


----------



## Baymule

Talked to our hay guy about a calf, he had 2 available. One was Hereford and Brangus, the other was Hereford and Charlais (sp?) We picked the Hereford/Char calf, he is 6 months old. Our friend is going to wean and dehorn him, then keep him until we take the pigs to slaughter in August. If I keep him until March, he will be a year and 5 months old. I’m getting excited about this. 

This is a picture of him as a baby. Russell sends me pictures of his calves so I can admire them. LOL


----------



## Baymule

He priced him to us at $450. He got $100 of lamb chops, ground meat and sausage, calf is $350. We kicked back $50 for him keeping the calf until August, calf is $400.


----------



## Mini Horses

Pretty calf and ALL meat breeds.  That should be some nice beef when finished.
I say -- BYH cookout at your place next Spring!!!!    

FarmerJan,  1.75 acres is enough to do your chickens!    Well, with tractors, etc. & no longer than you have to keep them.   You also have the equipment to light disc it in pretty quick when it gets too "used"   LOL -- layers of poop!!

They have done some of the important updates in the house, so I'm with you -- it's a go if terms can work out.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

With all the processing plants closing I’m finally starting to be a little nervous about what I might have to do in the near future.  No nursery finish space means I have nowhere to send my weaners to, and I can’t just tell all those sows to cross their legs and hold those piglets.  So far the plant in California is still rolling, but with all the craziness going on who knows if it will be open tomorrow.
Hopefully you can get into this place, it’ll be a better situation overall, even if it doesn’t have everything.


----------



## Mini Horses

As far as pigs --- given the climate and possible "disposal" --- why don't these breeding plants offer those pigs to the public to buy at a discount.  I know that I would certainly buy a couple weaners to raise up & butcher..  At least it might salvage the sows for future use.   Now I realize it is direct competition but, REALLY, it is nothing that will put a small dent in their future sales.  Not feeding the world with the couple I raise for family/friends.

Also, if they ARE having to remove some -- I know processors not operating but, a few small ones may be and could partner with keeping some and donating some to food banks.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> As far as pigs --- given the climate and possible "disposal" --- why don't these breeding plants offer those pigs to the public to buy at a discount.  I know that I would certainly buy a couple weaners to raise up & butcher..  At least it might salvage the sows for future use.   Now I realize it is direct competition but, REALLY, it is nothing that will put a small dent in their future sales.  Not feeding the world with the couple I raise for family/friends.
> 
> Also, if they ARE having to remove some -- I know processors not operating but, a few small ones may be and could partner with keeping some and donating some to food banks.


That is a good idea. Generous. But it will never happen. Sad.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya can probably  direct the "arrow" towards some agencies better known by several alphabetic letters....and don't forget "liability" in case there were to be some bacteria or something that would trigger a recall.....if the smaller local businesses weren't put out, then demand could be better managed and handled.....and if 3 pork plants handles 50% of the nation it won't be long before it will be scarce.....I figure the lines will be long at the cheese and peanut butter trucks parked in an "official" designated spots.....  😷


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

A few years back here in Utah a dairy decided to be generous and exploit some loop holes to be able to sell milk directly to the public.  Then someone got sick, though I can’t remember what disease it was but the people sued the dairy that had been so nice as to help them out with whole milk like they wanted.  The dairy went under and after the fact they discovered that the disease hadn’t come from the dairy at all but it was too late.  In this day and age people will lie like a dirty rug if it will benefit them so most companies have to live by CYA.  Also you have to take into account that most large pig operations have pretty intense bio security.  The thought of someone pulling up with their dirty little trailer to pick up an animal actually terrifies me, and so many people coming for one or two pigs a piece would  be asking for trouble.  So you’d have to take a big semi load but then where will you take that to unload?  And you can’t go to an auction because everyone is supposed to be social distancing and if not enough people come that auction house is stuck feeding a bunch of animals and paying to keep them so it’d be impossible to find one to do it.  I was just talking to my hay guy yesterday and a guy we know with a feed lot was told by the processor that his 2000 head that was supposed to go this week have to be pushed back 6-8 weeks because of everything going on.  That’s 8 weeks feeding 2000 cows on his dime.  The DFA (Dairy Farmers of America) told our local dairy farmers they gotta cut back production 10% at least and they can’t sell it direct so to try and stay afloat they have to offload their old milk cows, which are selling for .39 cents a pound!  It all sucks, but what do we do?  Government regulations are a pain but they protect the producer because unfortunately there are too many consumers out there more interested in making a quick buck rather than trying to work for a living.  I’ll admit they also protect consumers from poor quality or diseased food as well.  I honestly wish every person had to spend at least one year in agriculture so they could fully appreciate what goes into putting food on their tables.


----------



## Baymule

So true.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Brand new panel box when the LR was redone, all new breakers and such.


Open it up and look inside, just in case. I happened upon a YouTube video of an electrician going through a house's electrical system. Looked good on the outside of the panel but inside there were multiple wires connected to a single breaker which is not OK. 



farmerjan said:


> Yeah, I figured I could find out the tax assesment/valuation with the address


Ignore it, it isn't current and likely isn't an indicator of the market value of the property. You really need an appraiser to look at it and compare to other "similar property" sales. Of course out in the country that is a lot harder to do than in a subdivision. 

All in all the property sounds good for you. I wonder if MAYBE they might "square off" a couple more acres. Maybe you could lease the XMas tree part of it back to them for the taxes on that. Hopefully they will hold the mortgage. There are the tax advantages for them and a ton of closing cost $$ savings for you. Plus no worries that the "not to code" stuff would have the bank say "nope".


----------



## farmerjan

@High Desert Cowboy  ;   Everything you said is so true.  There are just too many that would be quick to go after someone, like the people with the milk that caused the dairy to go out.... only to find out that it was caused from something else.
That is why I have decided to NOT go the herd/cow share route.  I will give milk to some friends, for their pets, and they can do as they want after it leaves.... but I am not going to be drug into the mess with the possible lawsuits.  I am so tired of people who will not take responsibility for their own actions.   I will raise calves on the cows, and milk for myself,  but that's it.  I am all in favor for small farms to have to meet the requirements that commercial dairies have to meet as far as SCC and bacteria counts..... but there is just too much risk today with people who just want to sue someone and blame someone for something when they haven't proven that that caused their problem.
States like Vermont have a better handle on it, and some of what they do is good.  But it is still a risk.

Dairies here have been asked to cut milk production 20%.... plus the dairies that are on the "base system" and so overproduction from their established base means quite a bit less price per lb for the milk too.

I have one dairy that said he sold several cull cows a few weeks ago, and got in the .70's for them.  Then the price crashed with the closing of the slaughter plant in Pa here.   He was talking about selling out in May, and now says that he just can't see it happening.  He says he wishes he had just shipped all the cows that week and been done with it.  It is heartbreaking to work with these farmers, some I have been close to for nearly 40 years here in Va.,  and I just wish there was a way for them to be able to make a living.

The hog situation is getting critical.  Talk is some of the finishers will be trying to change the feed rations to "hold the butcher ready hogs"  for a few weeks.  Have heard that the breeders will be starting to gas the newborn piglets to try to slow the steps.... give a little breathing room.....kill some of the breeding sows so fewer to have pigs down the road too....... but what is this going to mean down the road as there are gaps in the food chain.

Friends of mine have a "smallish operation" in Pa..... they are sitting on a load of cattle that have no where to go for slaughter now.  Had them already for a month past the slaughter date.  Not like the 2000 your friend has, but still, they would ship a load of cattle every 2 weeks or something..... so say 100 every 2 weeks..... and yeah, keep feeding them at a loss, because they are going to get less for the animals , even with the heavier weights, there is no good conversion rate of feed into pounds gained.....

The broiler/poultry industries here are starting to feel this too.  The one farm I have, has 2 houses where they have the breeder hens that produce the hatching eggs to be incubated to hatch out for chicks to go into the houses to grow out.  They are saying there is some talk of the eggs getting dumped so there aren't as many eggs being incubated so  not as many chicks hatched.  Longer time going between  flocks being put into the houses.

This is going to all add up to greatly reduced food in the grocery stores.  We are looking at some very serious supply shortages in the future.

Some of the rules seem really stupid, but like @High Desert Cowboy  said, it is not only to protect the consumer from farms that are unscrupulous, but to protect the farmer  by not allowing just an average person to have access to farms where they can come back and blame the farmer for something because they have no clue as to the way things happen.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Open it up and look inside, just in case. I happened upon a YouTube video of an electrician going through a house's electrical system. Looked good on the outside of the panel but inside there were multiple wires connected to a single breaker which is not OK.
> 
> 
> Ignore it, it isn't current and likely isn't an indicator of the market value of the property. You really need an appraiser to look at it and compare to other "similar property" sales. Of course out in the country that is a lot harder to do than in a subdivision.
> 
> All in all the property sounds good for you. I wonder if MAYBE they might "square off" a couple more acres. Maybe you could lease the XMas tree part of it back to them for the taxes on that. Hopefully they will hold the mortgage. There are the tax advantages for them and a ton of closing cost $$ savings for you. Plus no worries that the "not to code" stuff would have the bank say "nope".



Unfortunately, they have made it clear that they don't want to split off more than the piece that is around the house.  The parking area for the Christmas tree lot is on the other side of the very large pines that are on the "line" where they want to run the new property line.  They are not interested in not owning the Christmas tree lot.  I would not be able to consider the value of the whole piece.   Where they want to run the line to divide this off, is a natural "division" and makes the most sense.  The Christmas trees start right next to the 'parking area" .  The big pines that are on the "new line" so to speak are a perfect division spot..... privacy from the lot,  and runs in a straight line down to the dirt road so makes a perfect place to split this off.  I am perfectly fine with that. 

I am mostly concerned about it not meeting "bank" regulations for some of the stuff that might not be "up to code", so that they won't approve it.   Or wanting a ridiculous amount of downpayment  in order to be able to qualify for a mtg.  So yeah, I am really hoping that they will consider carrying the mortgage.  I understand wanting to just be "done" and selling it......  but I do think that there will be definite advantages for them to hold a mtg.... especially with the way the economy is going.... and being able to have a monthly/ quarterly/ 6 month payment made to them.  I mean I am willing to do it any way they want.  I can stash the money and pay them quarterly or 6 months or even a yearly payment if they would prefer but a monthly payment works fine for me.  No different than paying the monthly rent payment. 
So we will see.... hope that by next week that we will be working towards getting an appraisal..... even if not a "formal one"  because of the "lot size"... but a good ball park figure.  It will have to be legally surveyed off and a county variance approved for an exact cost... but if I am figuring about 1.70 acres plus the house, and know about the value of that, then the exact amount of land can be worked around;  1.68 acres or 1.75 or whatever.
I would like to get this in the works too so that I can spend some time getting some things done in the house before I am ready to move..... I want to try to move stuff there to go where I want it to be, not move stuff in hundreds of boxes and then try to get the stuff put out where I want it.  I'd like to sorta move "room by room" so to speak..... it might take me a couple of months, but if I can paint and them get a room moved, I will get it the way I want. 

I am not moving so awful fast either, and have a limited amount of energy.   And rehab and getting this ankle is my number one priority so the house stuff may have to take a little longer.   But I am working on some stuff here, slowly but surely..... and I want to keep up with work so that I have more "going for me " with income to get this done too.


----------



## farmerjan

Did finally get that farm samples packed and all the paperwork/computer work done.  So glad.  He is a really nice guy, I used to test his dad, and watched this "kid" grow up.... but he just doesn't manage the things that need to be done when they need to be done, when it comes down to me coming and testing.    OH WELL.....

Started out today cloudy, showers started about noon , and now a real steady rain.  46 up to 58,  we are supposed to have rain this evening and then some clearing tomorrow but we are going to get rain off and on for the next several days with some sun in between..... 

Got a possum in the live trap and dispatched it.  My chickens are at my sons so I don't have to deal with that right now.  But I do miss my rooster crowing.  I want to see if my son is going to start the incubator.... I am going to order some hatching eggs if I can get this new place put together.....just so I can get back into my purebreds......
Our state is "shutdown"  until JUNE 10th..... so our poultry swap will be shut down this spring.  That may wind up bringing down some prices.  It might make some people hatch out more for fall sales..... but if so many people are without jobs or reduced hours, it might hurt people from being able to keep their birds and animals. 

I am going in to make some soup for supper with the damp weather.  I made some chocolate pudding earlier.  

Want to get going on some more "sorting".  I am hoping to get alot of paper shredded so that I will have "bedding" for the chickens.  

Managed to pick up some seeds while out at the farm bureau for next year.  If I get a chance to get the new place, and can put in a small garden for some things like green beans so I can have some stuff to freeze for the winter.  But I am going to see what I can garner in canned goods for storage for next year.  
Trying not to be greedy or get stuff I don't need, but next year I am hoping for a good garden, and a peaceful place to "be home".....


----------



## Baymule

I hope it all works out for you on this house, you need your own place.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Dairies here have been asked to cut milk production 20%


Yep, just whisper in the cow's ear "Hey Bessie, cut back some please". 



farmerjan said:


> I am really hoping that they will consider carrying the mortgage. I understand wanting to just be "done" and selling it


I hope they hold the mortgage. It is good for them since they aren't going to make ANY money putting it in a bank ... on whatever is left after they pay income tax on it. Since it is a first mortgage, if you default they still own the house plus have all the money you paid to that point. There is pretty much no risk for them and if they NEEDED the cash for expenses they would have sold it long ago.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Yep, just whisper in the cow's ear "Hey Bessie, cut back some please".
> 
> 
> I hope they hold the mortgage. It is good for them since they aren't going to make ANY money putting it in a bank ... on whatever is left after they pay income tax on it. Since it is a first mortgage, if you default they still own the house plus have all the money you paid to that point. There is pretty much no risk for them and if they NEEDED the cash for expenses they would have sold it long ago.


I basically agree.  The 3 girls (my age) that inherited it have sat on it for 6 years now.  Not like any of them needed it.  I think they were waiting to see if any of the kids were going to want to come back home too live but both of the sisters I talked to that day said that their kids wanted no part of living in it.  I would have given my eye teeth if I had been given the opportunity to live in my grandma's house after she was gone.   I would have even probably gone back up north....

The one sister is diabetic and has some health difficulties but they all are retired from various jobs so don't think money is of any big problem or you are right, they would have split it off a long time ago.  I don't know how the Christmas tree farm is divided up or worked, probably the one sister and her husband lease the land from the other 2 sisters since it is still all in one piece from what I can find out. 

I will see if my son has had a chance to stop there yet.  I am not wanting to let this go for too long, not because I think they will do something else, but because I want to feel like I have something positive to work towards.  Otherwise, I am going to get serious about looking elsewhere.  I just want my own place and if it only works for a couple years, okay.....don't intend to keep paying rent here with not being able to do anything I want to do.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Maybe they will sign a lease with ya while details are worked out and things get setup....that would afford some sense of security and enable ya to take your time moving, repairing, painting, and laying out where to put coops and such....having some "peace of mind" means alot at this stage of life....I sure understand how ya feel...it'll drive ya nuts, for sure.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Do you know if Virginia is a judicial or nonjudicial foreclosure state?  I ask in case it comes down to foreclosure (I hope that never happens), you as the owner would have better opportunities in a judicial foreclosure state to rectify the situation compared to a nonjudicial foreclosure.  Texas is a nonjudicial foreclosure state (using a deed of trust) and once notice of foreclosure is posted in the court house the owner has only 21 days to correct the situation before the auction happens on the steps of the court house.

Also, if the current owners decide that they want the cash rather than the income, they could sell the mortgage on the open market to an investor willing to take the risk.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  have no idea what Va is as far as the foreclosure.  Sure, it is something to consider, but don't think it would be something I would have to think about seriously.  I  could probably pay it off with sale of cattle, and if things do get better in a couple years as I think, not withstanding this virus mess, and the current state of unemployment and all,  I would pay it off to them or to a mortgage provider.  The big thing they (owners)  are concerned about is for it to not go to someone who will be a "bad" neighbor as far as letting it become a trash dump or drug/drinking/party type of property.   I am thinking that if they were to hold the mortgage to start, then it would be easier to get refi in a year or so?  But yes, I do need to consider all things.  
Just found a place that was listed that is further away than I really want to be,  but it is 55,000 for 5 acres and a small house, looks to be in better shape inside.  Going to call the real estate agent to go look at it.  I could pay quite a bit of it down.... but there would be about a 20 min drive back up here to where we do most of our stuff.  Didn't get very good idea of how the property lays from the pictures, but the inside pics looked pretty decent.  Much more move into than the one that I am interested here closeby.  Asked my son exactly where this property is, because with VDOT he knows all the roads in the county I think, and mentioned that a place has just come on the market.  
Maybe that would be a good property to mention to them as a comparison.... make this place's value less than I was thinking?...

Banks and other financing companies can also sell mortgages, and there have been some real disasters over that sort of thing.  My son wound up refinancing his home a couple years ago due to the "countryside" mortgage situation..... he wound up getting a shorter term, with a lower monthly payment, because there was some real underhanded stuff there.....

Well, we will see what happens. 

Cloudy here, rain ended pretty much but possible for a few scattered showers, mid 60's already. 

I need to go to the farm and look over the cattle that are still there and start getting my records updated.  Also have to start feeding the calves in the lot so they can go in through the creep feeder bars.... it is big enough to allow the calves to go through but the bigger cows can't get in, so these calves start getting used to go in for feed and we can get them  caught up and tagged and all. At least I can get the feed into the feeders without the cows trying to run me over so that is good.  Just have to be careful of the walking with this boot. Probably need to get my son to take feed up there to fill the couple of garbage cans in the barn there,  so I don't have to try to haul buckets up there too.  Cows will push me around while unloading from truck into barn and I don't need that.  
 The clipboard that I keep all my papers on has been up at the main farm with the truck/trailer we haul the cattle with so that my son had access to the info when he was making decisions to keep sell or move cattle.  I just haven't been that involved in much of it because I can't help much since I can't move very well or fast to help with the moving of stuff or working animals.  But since there are alot that have been sold, I should be able to get things a little better listed and sorted as to where cattle are.  We will start to move the spring calving cows with their new calves to pasture and we have to get them figured out. 

Well, time to get some stuff done here at the house since it is too wet for me to be outside doing much.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> The big thing they (owners) are concerned about is for it to not go to someone who will be a "bad" neighbor as far as letting it become a trash dump or drug/drinking/party type of property.


In that case, you are the PERFECT buyer! Interesting about the other place. 5 acres and a house in decent shape for $55K asking? Amazingly low prices down your way. I'm curious to see if there are "issues" with that one that cause the low price.


----------



## farmerjan

It's in a rural area, not alot of demand for real estate in that area, not a fancy house, older with a dirt floor crawl space/cellar area.  Built in the 20-30's like the place I am looking at closeby..... well and septic so equal there.  Old asbestos shingles on part of the outside so a minus.... but siding the whole thing would not be prohibitive..... Probably needs new upgraded windows.....Been on the market 3 days.  I think we are going to see more of this as the economy hits lows due to this extended ridiculous shut down that I have never thought was smart except in areas where there were exceptional outbreaks....


----------



## Baymule

This new place sounds interesting. I know you will check everything out and make the best decision.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ;  there are alot of properties that are in the 200-400,000 range too.  I look at smaller type houses, not new construction as I like old houses overall...... I don't give 2 figs for impressing anyone.  Most are 50-100 year old construction.  So I always look at these "less than desirable"  "fixer-upper" types...... I start looking at "newest listed" for about 2 weeks, then go back and switch my choice of "sorting" to by prices, "lowest to highest".  This way I can catch the ones listed in the last week, and then go and look at the low price ones.   
Did find out that the place on 3 acres that I was interested in last year, then pulled off, did get listed as sold.  There was something going on there..... Oh well.


----------



## farmerjan

It is Sunday afternoon... 51 low, only up to 61.  We have had mostly clouds, a few peeks of sun, then some dark clouds and quick 2-5 minute little downpours/showers.....  Not horribly cold, but definitely a day that you can't get anything much done outside.  Next 2 days supposed to be sunny.  I have a call in to go look at the 5 acre place.... hope they call me back.  If I go to see it, then I will have something to compare.  Going to get the friend who does the log buildings to go look at the house here close, since he can give me a rough idea of the value of this place as is, and what it might cost to get the ceilings done/fixed or whatever.  Plus, the owners did make a comment that the shower/tub would be something they would replace...... it did look pretty dingy, don't know if it has problems or is just pretty "crappy".  A new shower/tub surround is not a million dollar job..... but I would want to do it before moving in. 
Another thing to reduce the value/ price in my opinion.   I am thinking that this is going to be worth even less than I had originally thought...... maybe more like 60 than the 70-75,000 I was thinking.  Building lots in this area are in the 10-25,000 acre..... so figure that it would be worth MAYBE 35,000 for the almost 2 acres at best, then the value of the septic and well already installed......

Wow, just started to pour down.....  we did have some thunder last night.  Haven't looked at the rain gauge yet.... will probably just look at it tomorrow and record that.  Had 1 inch,  up to noontime yesterday.  Not cold, but a chilly cool day and very grey and cloudy and BLAH......
Got some stuff to go to the dumpster when it is dry enough for me to haul stuff out to the truck and not get soaked.


----------



## Bruce

The architecture, to me, of the old houses is superior to new stuff.



farmerjan said:


> A new shower/tub surround is not a million dollar job


Unless they pull the tub, then find out the subfloor is rotted out and the floor joists as well  
Just messing with you, I doubt that is the case.


----------



## rachels.haven

Now that's a bathroom horror story.


----------



## farmerjan

Cool but sunny day 47 up to 65.  Rain passed through but it's quite breezy... This is March breezy rather than end of April.  

5 acre place has a cash offer on it already.  Talked to the real estate lady this morning and she said that the chimney is not real sturdy, and the place is being sold basically for the value of the land.  Plus it is a fair amount further away than I would want to be.  She wasn't too enthusiastic about the house even after I mentioned looking at the pictures and thought that it wasn't looking too bad.  She said the grandson had been living there, but the owners just wanted it sold.  And that it would have to have inspections to be able to qualify for a mortgage;  well, septic, foundation, etc..... even with a substantial down payment.   I think that the cash offer must have been decent just from the way she talked. I wish it had been closer as I would definitely had been going to look at it and seeing how I could manage it.....
Oh well,  told her what I was looking for and she said she would look through the listings and see if there was anything that she could recommend.  
My son said he would be stopping to look at the one  that I looked at here, next to the Christmas tree farm, and let me know what he thinks.  I still plan to get Glen to go with me up to look at it and give me his opinion on the ceilings and all. 

Things here quiet otherwise.   I am going to go make some early dinner and then maybe try to work on some more sorting.  I want to start cleaning out the kitchen cupboards,  but the standing for any length of time is still hard with the boot.  

I just checked my cking acct and low and behold, there is a pending deposit from the treasury  dept for $1200.... at first I thought my SS payment went up and was coming early..... then realized I just gotten it..... then realized this must be that stimulus thing..... Honestly, I never figured I would get anything and didn't worry about it.  It is not something I want to have to pay back , or lose income tax refunds over or anything..... 
I was checking to see if a payment I had made had gone through yet.   SURPRISE   SURPRISE. 
Have any of the rest of you gotten it?


----------



## farmerjan

Can't seem to manage the mower with this boot.  I think that I am just aggravated since I want - NEED - to be outside in the sun and can't seem to do much with this boot.....   
Wondering if I can get it started with the other foot on the clutch..... have to sit on the seat and push the clutch down.... once it is running I think that I can use the other gear lever to use it as that is all hand stuff.... forward to neutral to reverse.... speed is hand controlled.... I am just frustrated and the wind is really blowing.  Supposed to be warmer and less wind tomorrow.... maybe a better day to go out and see if I can fool with it.    Maybe sit on the seat, and find something that I can hold the clutch bar down with just to get it started.  The boot just doesn't allow me to push it far enough down, without the length getting  in the way.....tried it with the heel part;   and can't do the toe part because there is no flex and if I try to do the toe, I can't stay seated....

Going to have to go do some laundry soon and the real hard winds the other day laid one of the big wooden uprights over; it was like a big T at each end with 2 lines running between, that held the one end of the clothesline..... it broke off at the ground level so was probably  rotten and I never noticed it.  But now no where to hang my clothes and I really don't like using the dryers....  Don't put my jeans in the dryers  and prefer all my clothes on the line in the sun.    

Time to just quit the outside stuff for today and stay in, make something to eat, and do something different.  Got a few more boxes to tape up to pack some stuff in,   and maybe just get another bag of junk to get rid of.   Not in the mood.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had deposits for both Teresa and myself last Friday for $2400.  There is no tax on these.

Our house actually had solid bones so that we were able to gut it and go from there but the county appraisal for taxes had the value of the land listed and where the line for value of building was it said ZERO


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry it has been a frustrating day for ya Jan....  ...I apologize for my chuckle at your description of ya wrasslin' with the mower clutch, but having been in a boot for 8wks before....I remember the challenges I endured....so, being the determined lady ya are, I could nust imagine ya physically trying to figure a way to attain your Goal.....🤣....I will tell ya, about the time ya get use to it, it comes off and then ya will wish to have it back on...until the ankle, foot, and leg build muscle again....
I know that when the timing is right, the right place will present itself and everything will work out.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> It is not something I want to have to pay back , or lose income tax refunds over or anything.....


There are no taxes on it, you don't have to pay it back, it will not affect any tax refunds. "Free" money. There are AGI limits but generally speaking single adults get $1,200, MFJ get $1,200 each for a total of $2,400. This is a one time payment. If you had a refund direct deposited in the last 2 years the money goes there automatically. DD2 got hers about a week ago and today got a letter from the IRS saying the money was deposited. Since we owed money last year and haven't yet failed this year, ours will be a check in the mail, haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Baymule

We got ours yesterday. Our DD got theirs a week ago. 

@Mike CHS your beautiful home is certainly not ZERO value now! All the hard work you and Teresa put into it has provided y’all with a cozy wonderful home.


----------



## Mike CHS

For those that are 1099 people - Teresa filed for unemployment a couple of weeks ago and found a deposit in our farm account this morning.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Have any of the rest of you gotten it?



We received ours a couple of weeks ago.



Bruce said:


> There are no taxes on it, you don't have to pay it back, it will not affect any tax refunds. "Free" money. There are AGI limits but generally speaking single adults get $1,200, MFJ get $1,200 each for a total of $2,400. This is a one time payment.



Thanks for pointing that out, Mr. @Bruce.  I had been wondering if I needed to report it on our taxes for 2020.


----------



## farmerjan

I have not had any refunds direct deposited to my accounts so I am assuming this stimulus direct deposit is due to my having the SS direct deposited monthly.   It will be nice extra that I will use to pay off a cc so no interest accumulates, as I was going to split it into 2 payments just to not deplete my on hand cash emergency fund.  My income hasn't really changed or suffered much with this shutdown, except for our cattle income;  but for me that is always extra money since you never know what they are going to bring so I never count on anything.


----------



## farmerjan

It was a cool 42 this morning and has been partly to mostly cloudy all day with some patches of sun coming through.  Not as warm as they said and tomorrow is supposed to be more clouds  with strong storms in the eve and Thursday.  
Up to the high 60's this afternoon with some late sun again.
I will be in the barn testing Thursday morning so no big deal.  Just have to make sure that there is plenty of room inside the truck for the boxes with all the samples because they are cardboard outside.  I normally can just put them in the back against the tool box when it is dry. 

Did not even attempt the mower today, just not in the mood to deal with it.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We found out today that both of ours is "pending"...so, we are hoping to find some affordable, reliable wheels before our neighbor takes off to the Boston area til Oct....peddling a bike in 90+ with 90% humidity is a bit much for either of us....


----------



## Bruce

The neighbor might want to hang around a while longer, MA is still getting nearly 2,000 new cases a day and the Boston area is ground zero. Not surprising given the population density. 

Neither the truck nor van are reasonably repairable?  Hopefully you'll find something suitable.


----------



## farmerjan

Today it started out cloudy but turned out to be more sun than clouds until late afternoon.  a little warmer 45 up to 73.  

I got the mower started finally and made some serious inroads into the areas that the landlord's son wasn't mowing.  Have to go over it again in a couple of days and get some high spots/missed spots and get the small area behind the house where the clothesline is/was;   where the one end "T" fell down.   It started to get pretty cloudy and actually had a couple of "10 sprinkle" things while I was getting done.  Didn't do any of the weed eating or anything and my ankle aches from being on the mower for 3 + hours.  I had to do most of it in the very lowest gear, and had to often go a foot or 2 and then stop as the grass was causing the belt to slip on the mower.... all this that I did had not been mowed at all yet so would have been really good grazing.   Such a waste.   I also mowed the front part where they mow so that it was all the same and will re do it all and probably catch the grass and load it all in the truck to put under the lilac bushes that are so hard to mow close to, that I was mulching with lawn clippings last year.  Maybe I ought to take it all up to the cows at the one pasture and let them pick through it.  I  just decided that I needed to get it done.   I figured out how to push down with the boot so that it actually went down enough to start with me sitting on the seat.   Bless my poor mower... I do abuse it. 

Got all the sample boxes loaded in the truck for work tomorrow morning.   Everything ready to go so that all I have to do is get dressed and go.  I will take some pain stuff  as soon as I eat something so that I don't get too "behind" since Geneva and I are going to do this  without my son.  He called today and with the lousy service, I could mostly hear him but he couldn't get much from me. He has to go into work at 4 a.m. as they are expecting serious rain and wind tonight. 

 He delivered the 8 steer calves  to the guy where we rent, they have 2 separate places and he puts calves on the one place and we rent the other place..... and wants me to come up and get the clipboard and get the paper work caught up now.  Mostly everything we had to sell is gone, and now I have to get things caught up so we can get calves tagged and cow/calf pairs moved to spring pastures.  Then we will bring home the ones with the  fall 2019 calves so we can pregnancy check and decide what we are going to do with them..... although for now I expect we will be holding alot of calves through the summer with the way things are looking.  
And there will be haying inbetween.  At least there are a couple of tractors that I think I will be able to drive even with the boot on, to rake hay.  Not the Farmall H ,  but there are 2 that are "hydrostatic"  like automatic, that I ought to be able to handle okay.  Plus the Ford 4600 and the 6600 both are pretty low to the ground and the clutch is not "tight" in space because they do  not have a cab on them.  I used the 4600 last year and think that I can operate it okay.  The 2 big tractors, are both totally automatic - use all hand shifts and stuff.... so if necessary, I will have to use one of them. 

Going to try to get a dr appt so I can get this ankle assessed and start any PT if I can.  Maybe they will have me doing stuff in the house.  I do walk on it, with the crutches, in the house, without the boot.  The swelling is going down slowly, I can see a difference in the "size" of it some.  I do move it as much as it freely moves on it's own like they said I could and I do see more movement.   It does still swell quite a bit though when I am on it for any length of time.  

Everything else is still status quo.  Got to ask my son if he got up with the owners to go through the house yet.  I would like to do a lease / purchase for 6 months,  I think, so that I can take my time getting stuff done and moved up there... get things out of this place and put up there where I want them instead of tons of boxes to pack and then unpack later.  But with a set purchase price, and hope they will carry a mortgage.... maybe see if they will carry it for even a couple of years, then could do a refinance..... 

MOSTLY,  I need to know what price they are thinking so that I can go forward from here.  If they want too much, I may wind up further away than I want to be just to get into something somewhere so I am not still here  this coming winter.  
Got another possum in the trap at the chicken coop that is empty.... d@#$#d miserable varmints.  
Need to check on the status of the "road" up to the tower so I know where  to get the meat bird pen set up at my son's property.  They won't be ready until last week of May or 1st week of June..... 

Caught 4 little mice on the sticky traps...... I know there are some that are bigger.... I think these were babies that had come out to start running around.  Can't seem to catch the bigger ones on the sticky trap and I have finally reverted to poison bait to get rid of them.  Haven't seen where they have touched that yet either. 

Wind is picking up quite a bit.  Need to get a shower, relax the foot/ankle and get some sleep.  Hope we don't lose the power.


----------



## farmerjan

WELLLLLLL, had a not productive morning.  The wind was terrible last night and then the rain.  We lost our power and I never thought to set the wind up clock,,,,, so woke up to total darkness and then got the cell phone and it was 5:15.....WHOOPS... Ever try to manipulate on crutches with NO LIGHT????  Not fun.  Tripped on the chair leg trying to get to the desk to get cell phone, and flashlight.  @#$#@#.....    Geneva had tried to call me but of course no service.  Then she had sent a text.  Had to go outside to get a text back to her.... So didn't get to test.  We are going to try again tomorrow (friday) morning but Michael will be able to help.
We were without power for several hours but it was back on when I woke up again around 6.  It had gone out before 2:45 a.m. which is when my clock was set for.  By then I was so mad that I had overslept, I really couldn't go back to sleep.

The bad thing is that I had set up another farm for Friday afternoon.  220 cows.  It is a smaller parlor, double 6 and I have to set up but not that bad.... but it takes a long time to milk because of only 6 cows per side at a time. I am going to go since it will be easier to do the morning with Michael helping, but really am not looking forward to the LONG day.  Just have to take some extra pain killers to get through the afternoon, mostly because it will be aching, and it will be swelling ,  not that it will "hurt" so much...  They do help pull down all the meters after milking.   But it will be about 7 or later before I usually get out of there.

I am thinking that I may just not come all the way home since they are fairly near to each other..... just have everything on the truck to go this afternoon;  then after the morning farm, I can pack the samples, and then just go get some lunch, go set up meters,  and sit for a bit with my foot up.... Guess I will see how the weather looks.  I cannot fit all the boxes for both herds inside the little truck.... if no rain in the forecast, I may just do it.  I think I have most of the stuff on the back of the truck already (meters) so will check and see.  

Time to go out and feed cats and check the rain gauge.  The clouds are passing and I see where it is getting brighter and looking like the sun is trying to come out.  I do see where the wind got the tarp off the mower so will have to leave it uncovered to dry out .  

Stimulus check did get deposited..... nice addition to the checking account until I pay off the credit card.  But, "found money"  so can't complain.


----------



## farmerjan

Rain gauge had 1.2  in it so a pretty good amount.  Not as much as some areas from what I am seeing. But the wind, and power outage was a pain. 

Probably won't be able to Not come home between farms as we are supposed to maybe get a few showers still.  So I will come home, pack all the samples from morning and then drop them off,  on the way to the other farm.  I need to take my computer to the other farm so it will be easier to get bottles and computer and put inside truck without worrying about anything getting  wet.   I will make it a point to take off the boot and rest the foot while packing samples.  We'll see how the morning looks.  I may decide to take them at the last minute, in the morning. 

Going in to bed early tonight and will set both alarms!!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I remeber when I was driving....it seemed there would be "obstacles" to delay me and I'd get a bit "riled"....when I'd finally get started and down the road some there would be a bad accident....then I was thankful to be behind where I thought I sbould be....  .....I know ya have a "climb" ahead of ya tomorrow, and surely take care of yourself....
You'll be in a new place before long....things will work out for ya!!....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, thank goodness Friday is over.  It wasn't too bad at the big morning herd with both my helpers.  Michael had to leave at 8 for a dr appt at 9 so that is why it worked out for him to come help and I helped with the last 3 groups to come in and get milked.  Geneva loaded all the boxes of samples in the truck and I did all the computer stuff and it went pretty good.  Took a little longer than normal, we didn't get done milking until nearly 9 but I was done and driving out by 10.  Came home and got the stuff unloaded, then had to get the other stuff loaded for the afternoon and left.  It was a VERY LONG afternoon.  I set up, no one there to help so getting the meters in the barn was not fun, but that's life. 4 + hours milking.  This farmer also had some major computer problems, and the program is locked up.  Meaning I am going to have to get on the phone Monday morning, and then go back up there.....  

On top of it, after milking checked my phone and had 2 messages.  The farm that is 125 miles away wants to test either Tues or Wed.... and I have to have help there as there is a TON of walking in that parlor and it moves right along.  So talked to my son to see what he can maybe do.... Then another farm wants to test because they are going to be changing their feed; opening a new silo, and that affects the cows for a few days/week.  They wanted to test on Monday.  I told her that Michael could do it Sunday afternoon, and she said she would talk to her daughter. Well, sun won't work, so she said she guessed us 2 "crippled old ladies" could do it and she will help me.  She had her shoulder operated on the day after my ankle and has been in a sling/harness thing and VERY RESTRICTED with use and all in both arms as if she pulls the muscles - ligaments in the other side it can mess up the surgery side.  She is about 10 years younger than me... so we were laughing about it.  So I am going there monday afternoon.  If someone is around to carry the meters in, then I guess we can manage the rest.    

My foot was/still is quite  swollen and my right knee really aches.  Have done nothing today and it is a beautiful day out. Very frustrating but I hurt.  

Going up to the "new house" prospect tomorrow at 11 a.m., since no one can go to church, with the friend to look at the ceilings and the overall house.  The owners said they were going to be working on it today.  They have contacted a surveyor and then will get it appraised.  This sounds like it might work but all this cleaning up and stuff is going to affect the price a bit.... and if it is too much then I just might not be able to do it.   I think penny is coming with her husband tomorrow too.... I did mention to him about the bathroom needing a new tub/shower and that I wasn't so sure about it passing inspection to meet bank requirements with the rooms that only have one outlet etc.  He said that the one thing they look at is if it has a good breaker box.... no fuses or the old style stuff and I said that yes, there was a good one they put in when the kitchen was remodeled and the front room redone and new wiring with more wall outlets.  He said then it ought to pass.... 

So, we will see.  I wish I had had the cash to make the offer on the other place with 5 acres even though it is further away..... I  am really worried that this place may appraise for more than I want to spend.

I just read an article that this virus, the shut downs, and all things is going to bring housing prices to it's knees within the next 2 years..... and that it is going to take a long time to recover because it is not going to affect just our country, but is going to be a world wide "recession" ...... I sure hope not.  But with the idiots that are trying to keep everything locked down for another month at least, it is going to break the bank in alot of places.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry you're hurting.   
Hope a house comes available for you one way or the other.


----------



## farmerjan

On top of everything, the "main farm" that we have rented for years, where the friend passed away from cancer..... is going to be appraised and going on the market.  The widow has had her house on the market, wanted to get out from under debt because he built this house and was always one to have to have big and fancy....... but there is no market for her house .  So there is alot of in-fighting amongst the 3 daughters and the widow has decided to sell, pay off the debt for the house and all, then I guess give the 3 girls what they are going to get out of what is left.  It is a mess.  
So now we are looking at this whole situation.... We have first refusal, it is in the agreement for the rent..... son tried to buy it when doug got so sick but the daughters said NO WAY.....  As soon as we get the appraisal/asking price.... then are going to have to figure out if there is any way to buy it as it is crucial to what we are doing.  The barns, the working facilities, several small working pastures , the corn, and 25 acres of hay ground is all on this place.  We also rent the place next door, that belongs to the deceased friends' brothers widow.  See the 2 brothers bought this 250 + acre place and split it.  Both brothers are dead.  We rent both places and operate them together.  The other widow rents to us for taxes only, she is great.   Talk about getting hit in the face all at once.   There is no house on it or I would put all my money towards it...... I could just stay here and put my money towards it.  No septic there that I could tie into so would have to do all that if I were to put a trailer on it.  Michael said we will have to sit and talk about it in the next few days.   Hoping that he can swing it to go help me test that herd that is 2 hours away so we can sit and talk.  

He said he can see if he can sell his 75 acre farm with the house and might be able to clear 100,000 after paying off his debt on it, which would give him a downpayment.  He hates to do that.  He has a couple of other pieces of property that he is working on to get on the market that he has talked about selling off and on.... so now is a push.  Problem is that things are not looking very good real estate wise around here.   

I just don't know.  I hope that he and I can sit and talk here in the next few days.  I really want Glen's opinion on the house tomorrow......and then go from there.  

Oh well, you just take it as it comes......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

farmerjan said:


> just read an article that this virus, the shut downs, and all things is going to bring housing prices to it's knees within the next 2 years...


I hope they're wrong!

I was watching the news just a few minutes ago and they say there seems to be a mass exodus from the city to the suburbs and that people are willing to pay premium prices for moving to the 'burbs.   They featured a couple who had just paid 25K OVER asking price to get a house and get out of the city.    (I like my news better than yours, lol!)

Hope you feel better and get good news on the house.


----------



## Baymule

The whole country can have real estate in the dumps, but Texas never hits bottom.

I hope y’all can swing it on the land. Putting a trailer on it would be better than you buying some old house that needs work and you would be living on your farm. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## farmerjan

It might be that the "city/town" properties are going to suffer and the suburb and country properties will get better.  I  will just have to see for this one for me.  

Another thing I just found out.  You all know that I get the "left behinds" from the one farm that has broiler houses.  Anywhere from 10 to 50 or more.  These are broilers that don't grow and meet the  minimum size when they come to get them out of the houses.  These are supposed to be disposed of, by the farmer.  There are some cripples, but mostly just some small ones.  I have found that they will do pretty good once they get some room and get out of the houses and go about being treated like a "normal chicken".  Sometimes they will be sickly, and I have lost half of what I have brought home but often lose about 1-2 out of every 10 or more.   Since I am not paying for them, and they are in the 2-3 lb size already, anything that I raise is pretty cheap for just the feed I have in them. 

So, we have another friend here close that put up 2 big broiler houses about 2 years ago.  I had asked once and he said they were picking up pretty much all the birds.  So I talked to him back about the first of the year and knew I would be going in for the surgery,  and was wondering about the birds and he said they were leaving some lately and that we could do something.  So I said after I got back on my feet from the surgery I'd talk to him.  With all this insanity, I talked to him the other day.  He said the last 2 batches he got, the chicks were very uneven and they had left quite a few.  All the growers have been talking about it and not happy.  So asked if he had any going out soon.  He said he was getting new ones in this next week.  He had been empty for 28 days which is longer than normal....usually it is maybe 2 weeks between flocks.  So, he said the last ones that went out they had a huge number left behind and he had actually took 50 and put in the small chicken house that his sister is going to take.  He said there were about 100 left in the one house, and about 200 in the other house.  WOW  .  I cannot imagine going and getting 300 chicks..... but there is an example of what I might be looking at.  He said that he would be glad for me to come get them since they are leaving so many.  So I will call him about June 10th, and find out when they will be going out, so I can be prepared to go get them. They stay right at 42-43 days, so if they get them this week, they will be going out by about the 15th.  I have a set of wire panels to fit over the back of my pickup now so that getting them is easy with the net to catch them.
So I am going to get the pen put back together at my son's piece of property where I had them last year so that when it happens, I will be able to get how ever many there are.  I will be calling the guy who kills the chickens and start setting up a regular schedule if there are very many from this farm the first time.  I am also going to talk to the man who made all my hot dogs and stuff several years ago.  See if he can use chicken, then I can get them killed and get them processed into something other than whole chickens or parts.  I'll eat chicken hot dogs if they are my chickens even if I don't like them as much as beef..... don't know about the snack sticks, and the bologna and such.... but you can buy turkey and chicken franks..... so why not?  
And there is still the farm I have been getting them from in the past.... they should be going out the end of May....

OH @Baymule , I sure do wish we were closer.  I would love to let you have a bunch when I get them, save the cost of the chicks and have them be already started so you didn't have to feed them so long.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I guess give the 3 girls what they are going to get out of what is left.


Why? She isn't dead yet, it should ALL be her money should it not? Unless her husband left the property to them all in common. Sounds like the daughters are a greedy lot and deserving of nothing.


----------



## farmerjan

I think that there were agreements on the farm part of the land, which is across the road from where the newest last house was built.  The one daughter (oldest)  was supposed to be in charge of the land as far as the rent/lease agreement and  she has been a real dope to work with.  The 3 sisters have been fighting over things and the mother has had enough I guess.  I am of the impression that the mother has the final say so but that there might be stipulations.  The oldest had decided she wanted to build a house up on "her portion" of the land, but they  have no money to do anything  so that's not going to happen.  One sister (middle) doesn't talk to the others except when she has to and has always made her own way and not expected a hand out.  The youngest is not very financially responsible as daddy had always spoiled her and they all got pretty much what they wanted as kids. 
We wouldn't be so concerned but there are a couple of other people who have said they would be interested in it if she would ever sell, so we probably are going to have to do something at market price rather than wait for it to "come down".  Gotta wait for the appraisal and then go from there.  It might be way too much for us to consider anyway.   I am not in love with the place, it is simply very practical for what we do.


----------



## farmerjan

Don't think I mentioned this either.  Had a horrible day this past week.  My son found a lamb that had been torn apart one morning.  Thinking either a coyote or a dog. Moved the sheep to the front field there right at the house.   The next night a pack of coyotes got into the field.... this is at his house, right out in front of his house, about 300 ft from the front door,  and killed all the lambs and got a 2 of the ewes.  Tore them to pieces.   He has a friend that does coyote hunting at night with an infared scope and he has gotten one and missed a second one the first night out there hunting them.  He has never kept any guardian animal at the house that close, just at the fields where they are more isolated.  
So there will be several "hunts" there at his house.  He moved the sheep into the cattle trailer for the time being, there at his house.  Hoping that it will keep the coyotes around enough for them to shoot them and kill them.  
It must be a new group that has moved into the area as there hadn't been any problems with the few odd ones over the years.  He is over the hill from the big farm we rent, so lots of wooded areas for them.  But there were a couple several years ago that got 2 calves and they were shot.  Then there was 1 that was seen a few times but never had anything bothered.  The accepted thoughts are that if there is one around and it doesn't bother your livestock, let it alone as it will keep others from moving into the territory that might be more destructive.   Don't know if that odd one moved on, got killed or what; there are at least  2 in this bunch that killed the sheep but we suspect more.( well there were 2, now minus the one that was shot so far).    Time to get some more llamas and/or donkeys I guess.  The 2 jennys are out with the group of younger rams and there are coyotes out there so don't want to separate them.  Due to fences, and neighbor problems, LGD's are not an option.


----------



## rachels.haven

Kill them all.
I hope you can at least weaken the current pack enough for your old one to come back if that's what happened.


----------



## Mini Horses

WOW-what a loss.   So sorry to hear.    Now, the rented farm issues, your own anticipated move -- a lot going on there, lady!!


----------



## farmerjan

We will do all we can to kill every coyote we can now.   Told the friends that have the goats as they are just over the hill from there.  They are down to 10 nannies but they are kidding now.  Wanted them to be sure and keep an eye out.

Met the friends up at the house at 11.  The owners have really been cleaning out the house.  Moved the washer/dryer & stove out, cleaned the whole upstairs including the stuff in the storage/attic part.  Got everything that was "smaller" down into the one front room downstairs.  Glen said that the one ceiling will have to come down, where the water leak had taken down some of the old plaster, and that the other is a 50/50 as it is loose at least halfway into the room, so probably would be better to just take it all down too and do all new sheetrock.  Okay, that's not the end of the world, I was hoping for fixing but not really surprised that it would be just as well to do the whole thing.
  The tub/shower/surround needs to be completely replaced and won't know about the floor until it is pulled out.  They sheetrocked up to it, rather than sheet rock then putting in the one piece surround,  but he said it is a standard size so there will be some sheetrock to repair after a new one gets put in.  Just for ball park figures, maybe 1-2,000 to do each ceiling tear down and re-sheetrock  etc, and about 3-5,000 to do the bathroom complete.  I am figuring it done and ready to use..... of course less if I do any/some/all the work myself..... So at max 10,000 for the work.
I also asked if I could put in a small bathroom upstairs in the "attic/storage" space, as it is fairly close to being over the other bathroom.... for plumbing purposes.  Just for future references.  I am thinking though if the bathroom is torn up to replace the shower/tub downstairs, it might be wise to put in the plumbing to the upstairs if I could to save more tearing stuff up later.  No tub, but a small shower, sink and toilet.  The room has plenty of room for it, but I was just curious if it was possible and he said it was very doable.  Something to think about if the downstairs is "opened up" to replace the tub/shower.  I would like to put back in a clawfoot tub like I have,  since it has proven to be very easy to use with the seat I have for this ankle replacement.  I thought it would be better to have the other kind of tub, but this is higher so makes sitting much easier.  I would have to look at other types of shower/tubs that would be accommodating for "elderly"  as with this ankle it has given me a whole different way of looking at stuff.  There are units that have seats for handicap/elderly use.... I would probably do something like that.  I like the clawfoot tub for the getting in and  soaking though.....

The county has told the owners that they will only allow a smaller than 2 acre piece in the case of hardship.... in otherwords, if it could not be safely portioned off from a bigger piece of property. This means that this will have to be 2 acres since the whole piece is not some crazy configuration. If it was this piece on this side of the road, and the rest of the original property on the other side of the road they would allow it..... but it isn't . So that's okay, but it will just make it worth cost/appraise for more. .     The surveyors are supposed to be coming this week, then they will have it appraised.  They still won't give me any idea of what it might be worth.    So, I stopped at Glen and Penny's a little bit later, and this is when he gave me a real rough ball park figure on the work, so I have some general ideas of some costs.... and I asked him what he thought it ought to be worth.  He said with the house needing the work, in the neighborhood of 60,000..... which is less than I was thinking.  Basically the value of the land, plus a little for the house..... so about 40,000 for the land @ 20,000 acre in this area, (might be more like 15,000 but you figure high)  and 20-25,000 for the house due to it's age and needing work.  So actually a little less than what  I was thinking @maybe 75,000...... I am hoping that he is more right than me.  

The owners had asked again if I was still interested and I said yes, but that I really needed a ball park amount so that I could figure out if I could afford it.  They said that they needed to be fair to me but that they needed to make something off it too.   So we left it that they will be letting me know after they get an appraisal, which is after the surveying.   So there it sits..... 

I really want to do this.  A trailer and septic, and a well,  at the farm would run me more than that.... I would have to have a 2 acre piece surveyed off the farm and then getting the land perked and all that will cost more than this house.  So this would be the better deal right now.  Plus, I am thinking that if I could get it, and a not too huge, amount of mortgage, then I could go and offer it as further collateral, for the farm if needed.  So the selling/buying price of this place is even more important..... because if I can put down a decent amount and pay less payment than I am paying now, then I will have a little bit more money to use towards the farm.  

We'll see, just need to know what the "asking price" will be.  If they want too much then it is not worth it to me and I will just reassess things.   But it made me feel good that he said he thought in the neighborhood of 60,000 due to the house's condition and age.  It has been empty for 7 years.


----------



## farmerjan

I feel more inclined to get to work here sorting and stuff again.  There for a few days I was feeling like I just couldn't get up the energy to do stuff.  After today's trip, I feel like I have more hope again.  
Plus I got my paper shredder to work, there was some thick paper/cardboard or something stuck and it wouldn't even make a noise.  I was ready to chuck it out, but now can start to shred paper again.  I feel better about not taking stuff to the dumpsters.....and making bedding than can be put into plastic bags for future use with some of the chickens. 

Going to go in and stand long enough to do a sink full of dishes.  Have a bunch of clothes sorted for washing and that is going to have to be done this week I guess. And drying since the clothes line thing is broken and I have no intention of replacing at this point in time.  Going to pick up some more plastic totes to put some stuff in since I can get some more stuff packed.  The cardboard boxes I used to get all the time are much fewer and farther  between because they are not using as much stuff at the truck stop/pilot/wendys/dunkin donuts.  DD boxes are real nice and heavy duty, but not near as many donuts being sold I guess since not as many traveling, so not as many available boxes.  They are put in the cardboard recycling dumpster behind the truck stop and I go and get them all the time then just retape them back into shape.


----------



## Xerocles

farmerjan said:


> Just for ball park figures, maybe 1-2,000 to do each ceiling tear down and re-sheetrock  etc, and about 3-5,000 to do the bathroom complete.


Boy am I out of touch with reality! That'll teach me to get old. Almost swallowed my tongue at $1-2000 Per ROOM to sheetrock a bedroom ceiling! And 3-5000 for a bathroom remodel? Just last month I was raising he// because a guy charged me $100 to tear out and install a bathroom floor (with some joist reinforcement). What would a new kitchen cost? $50,000?


----------



## farmerjan

Things here tend to be pretty expensive.  We are within an hours drive of several "college towns", and things cost plenty in those areas.  That was figuring high end of redoing.... I would rather figure high and not have it cost so much.... these rooms are decent sized.... probably 12 x 12 or 14 x 14?   They are bigger than 10x 10.   That's tearing down the old plaster, cleaning it up as it all has to be carried downstairs & out, buying and  putting up new sheetrock and doing the taping and finishing.  The bathroom shower surround thing is total... tear out, buying new, putting in and fixing sheetrock around it since it was set in before the room was sheetrocked it will have to be  repaired along the edges.  I expect that I can probably get it done for about 1/2 to 2/3 of the rough ball park estimate.....but I wanted a rough estimate on the high side,  so that there would be no surprises as far as costing more.  If there is problems with the bathroom floor, then it would naturally cost more.  But to budget, I always try to figure on the high side. 

A kitchen remodel would be probably in the 20-25,000 range if it included appliances. But it was redone several years ago and I shouldn't have to do anything much except appliances.   I have most of my own in storage, but the fridge is old..... and I want a gas stove not electric.  Although my son has an electric one that I might use for now.  I have the washer and dryer (electric) too.  There was a propane heater for supplemental heat in the one room, but the tank was removed years ago.  I think I would want all new gas lines run.  This place would be ideal for an outdoor wood furnace to be tied into the baseboard hot water system for heat and then not need the supplemental gas heat. Save on hot water heater cost, and fuel oil furnace cost too.  At least baseboard is cleaner than the cotton pickin hot air in this place.


----------



## Bruce

Seems like there must be some way to get to 2 acres on the place without them losing much of the orchard at all, it is already 1.5 acres??


----------



## Baymule

I wish we lived closer too! We slaughtered 13 CCX today, plus one mean rooster that won’t flog me again! They are on ice. We came in, got cold drinks, sat down and both took a nap. LOL We were tired. I’ll process them tomorrow. That’s usually how we do it, slaughter one day, then I cut and vacuum seal the next day. Hand picking is a lot of work!


----------



## farmerjan

There is no "defining area" (like 1.5 acres)  to the house area,  except where the big pines are between it and the christmas tree lot and parking area.  The line will basically follow down where he wants it to go and the additional acreage to make it 2 acres instead of the roughly 1.7 they had "walked/taped"  will come at the lower end out of a field there below the Christmas trees. I am hoping that the line will veer over gradually into the field to make it 2 acres instead of a dog leg or something at the end to give it a screwy shape.  Straighter lines rather than alot of angles.  I am fine with where he wants it to go up at the top since it is a natural division between the Christmas trees and the house and for it to follow down along the natural lay of the land there. 

 I plan to have it all fenced so that I can keep the chickens in and "allow them to free range" on as much of the property as possible when I want them out loose and not have them get into the road.  I also want to be able to put a couple of calves or a few sheep or something,  on it to do some grazing instead of always having to mow it all.... and/or possibly have a couple of pigs or a brood sow or two that I can put into the garden area during the winter time.   If I wind up starting to get alot of the left behind cornish, I think I will continue to have them at my son's property since it is somewhat wooded, cooler with all the shade there in the summer.  But that is to be determined.  First will get it fenced, and that will somewhat determine what and where different animals will be.  Plus the garden.  I want them to walk with me to see exactly where the "old garden" used to be and there is an area that used to be part of the old railroad bed that will obviously not be good garden space, so I need to know where that is exactly.  It is too hard for me to walk it with this boot right now.   Plus I want to get my peach trees moved there in the fall, and determine where I want to have the "orchard area" which the chickens can basically have as free range area as they will not damage the fruit trees.  I am thinking a few other peaches, plus a  pear or two.  Maybe an apple but there are alot of wild apples in the fields to collect off of. 
And I do want to get another dog eventually, I miss my big white German Shepard that I had for nearly 8 years.  A good fence will also prevent any incidences with a vehicle and a dog.


----------



## farmerjan

It's Monday eve.  Nice day today.  We had a couple of downpours last night and I dumped another .3 inch out of the rain gauge. Temps started at 57 and went up to about 80 today but there was a breeze so an overall nice day.

Tested this afternoon, and the sister of the owner who had her shoulder surgery the day after my ankle, helped in the barn.  She has been there helping betty since she was so incapacitated from the restrictions with the shoulder surgery so it worked out great for her.  Things went real well with the sister so testing was good.  Got to get the samples packed to go out since we will be leaving by 11 tomorrow morning. 
Need a shower and wash my hair, there were several cows that had to do "plops" as they came in the barn and went out so got splattered pretty good.
I have to go to the 200+ cow jersey herd tomorrow and my son is taking off work to go help.  Have to leave here no later than 11 as they start to milk at 1p.m.  and it is 125 miles.   Won't get home til 7 at the earliest but more likely 8p.m.  That 2 hour  travel is a pain.  Luckily there is less traffic on the roads so should be okay.  But they are nice people.  This is the farm where I normally stay overnight and test the next morning @ 2 a.m., but it has been working out better the last few times to test afternoon.... plus it wouldn't work with my son helping either.  We'll see when I get mobile and no boot in the future.  I try to accommodate them for testing and they are not testing but every 2 or 3 months with the milk prices being so bad again.
The farm with the computer problems will have to wait for me to get there wed morning because there aren't enough hours for me to go there tues and go to the other farm.  Of course another farm called and wants to test, but the good thing is they do their own samples so I will call them and tell them I will bring the meters and all on Wed and leave them for them to do and I can go pick them up when they call me that they are done.
Never rains but it pours.  Have another farm that I am waiting on to let me know when they want to test and one more to contact that I am sure will want to test next week.  Everyone is getting into some field work, some already chopping rye or small grains to put in the silos for "haylage"  and corn planting is right around the corner and then hay....
Guess I better get some stuff done so I can get some sleep and get things loaded for the morning to leave on time.


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday eve.  We have had some rain, showers and cloudy weather.  Yesterday we went to the farm that is 125 miles away.  Long day but went okay.  My son hauled a bull for a neighbor to the stockyards on our way there and we dropped off a cow and calf at one of our pastures.  He had taken some others up there, and miss matched a pair so had a cow and a calf at the barn that were both hollering for their respective "other".  So, hopefully this will solve that problem.  We try to keep all the same sex calves at these summer pastures so that when we go get them to bring them home, if we are just going to sell the calves then we have a load of all the same calves to go as a group or two.... Makes it easier that way.  But last year we weaned off the calves and held them so it's not as big a deal.  But he had taken a cow and a calf thinking it was hers, but then it wasn't so you have to move the right cow there for the calf that "didn't have it's mother" and take the calf that should've gone with the cow.... I usually go up and match them but he hadn't said anything so I didn't go up there to do it.  It is hard to do with this "boot" but I could have done some.  Oh well.  
Got home from testing at 10 because we stopped at the stockyards to pick up the trailer.  We had dropped off the bull and unhooked the trailer to go to the farm.  

It was cooler today and partly cloudy, partly sun but breezy.  Temps barely hit 60.  Already down to our low this morning of 48, and getting colder.  We are possibly going to have frost this weekend.... Fri and maybe Sat night I think.  Our last frost date is May 10th so not a big surprise.  I was looking at the peach trees that had bloomed so early, and I see the few little peaches there looking like they are drying up and falling off.  I was afraid of that when we had those few nights in the low 30's.   Such a shame because it was full of blossoms..... 

Dropped meters and sample bottles off for a farm that does their own testing as "owner samplers".  I will pick up the stuff tomorrow.  The farm that had all the problems, got the computer program updated and I stopped there today  and got the transfer with the jump drive.  But then had a problem with the billing so had to do a download when I got home.  Since it isn't too far from the owner sampler farm, I will go drop off the jump drive and import the info into their computer and be done.  

Got another farm that I just sent another text to.  They had contacted me then I sent them a few choices of dates and nothing..... GRRR ....  Oh well.  Have a couple more to call too.  Seems to never end.

Put a call into the Dr/PA office to get a new appt for the ankle checkup.  Need to get it going.  I am hoping for some therapy soon as the ankle is losing a little of the swelling and it is moving more.   I am "exercising" it when I have it up, moving it as much as it freely moves on it's own.  Would sure like to get it working as far as it is can be so that progress is being made so I can walk on it normally.  Had another friend I ran into the other day that offered to take me if I wanted some company.  Really nice of her.... and might take her up on it.    BUT,   my car is finished and the mechanic said he wants to drive it for a couple days, to make sure there is no overheating or anything.  He has only driven it a mile or so and said all sounds good.... OH,  I can't wait.....

@Mike CHS  the local  processors here are booking into Jan and Feb..... totally nuts.  While prices are good, I would sell them also.  We just sent a few odd balls to the sale last week to get numbers down as we will have to bring home the fall cow/calf pairs  pretty soon.  Want to give the grass a little time to grow before we have them there.... And you never know about the grass situation.  We are looking at the hay and it is short and already some is heading out so will need cutting fairly soon..... if the weather cooperates.  Hopefully there will be a good second cutting if we get some rain.  Short first cutting is not a good sign.


----------



## Mike CHS

We wanted to prolong sales at our place to better use the forage but I would rather take a profit now than a loss later.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we got down to 36 last night,  sunny and looking nice today; calling for rain tomorrow (Fri) and then temps down around freezing and with the rain, possibility of some SNOW  in the higher elevations..... mostly in WVa mtns but possibility here on the western facing slopes.  Gonna be cold.  If all the little peaches aren't done already, they will be after this. Oh well, can't change it.  
Farm called and tested so I am going to head up there in a bit, get the samples, do their "paperwork" and all then go by the other farm and do the exchange with their computer then come home.  Supposed to work some cow/calf pairs through the chute this eve if he can get them in.  They will go out to pasture this weekend, once they are matched up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I saw this today and thought about cha....I got a kick from it, because I can "relate"....I think ya can too........

....remember to "catch your breath"..."pushin'" will drive ya nuts and a "clear head" makes better decisions.....


----------



## farmerjan

Some days I think all I am doing is hanging on by the skin of my teeth....

Went to the 2 farms and got all that done.  Samples from the one will go out tomorrow because I didn't get home in time to pack them and run them up.   Had another farm text me back and said they had a silo unloader break and parts ordered, so had to start feeding out of another silo with just chopped rye which hasn't had time to ferment, so cows are off with the abrupt feed change.  Always something on someone's farm....  Still have 2 to call for next week.  I was going to do one on Tuesday but didn't hesitate to take the dr appt, (see next paragraph) so may do them on Thursday as that is when Geneva can help as it is her day off there.

I got a call today and there was a cancellation so I have a checkup, appt  for NEXT TUESDAY 12th.  HORRAY!!!!!    . I am psyched because I want to get to the next step and see if they can put me in a smaller and "softer" type of boot. And to maybe get into some PT, or at least give me exercises to try doing, or SOMETHING.... I think that will really ease my mind as I want to regain every little movement that I can and I was getting really worried that lack of use - no PT - was a detriment. Plus this boot puts me so off balance and I don't have any shoes that make my right foot higher off the ground to match the boot so I walk uneven which makes the knees ache too....
AND, I am supposed to get my car back this weekend so will be able to drive myself without relying on anyone else.  Plus, one of the "girls" who works at the computer center for testing in Raleigh, has a 42" "smart TV"  that they were talking about selling because they had gotten a little bigger one from some friend that moved and this one is just sitting..... I am not into all this new fangled stuff, but she explained that I can watch all sorts of stuff on it WITHOUT having to get a satellite dish and all that.  So I think that is the way to go.  I told her that was one of the reasons that I didn't have TV because regular reception is so bad and satellite is so expensive for what little I watch TV.... and she said she will teach me what I need to know to use this.  Plus, the whole  idea is that at the "new house" there is much better cell reception (and it is closer to my son's property where the tower is going), and WiFi available through the electric company if I want it,   and it is higher in elevation so better reception for those up there that use just regular TV antennas....  My "newest" TV here,  that is not hooked up, is one of those big huge ones that sticks way out in the back and weighs a ton to move.....  It came from my parents house in CT before they moved to NH and has not been used in nearly 10 years.  It was not a cheap one but nothing like the flat screen ones nowadays.  So I am going to buy the TV from her, get a crash course on how to set it up and use it for the "anticipated" move to a new house, and have a visit, and hopefully come home with a good report and a "positive spin" on this ankle and the future.

No I haven't heard anything yet on the house.  Have been checking into mortgages, but not knowing how much it will be,  makes it hard to pinpoint an amount to borrow.  Still trying to see what I can get an idea of.  Want to do a 15 year, but seems like I might have to do 25 fixed rate.... as long as there is no prepayment penalty, and if it is simple interest so that if I pay say an extra 100/month or something, that it will reduce the amount owed and the interest owed....  it will also make a difference on how much I put down too.   I would like to do a decent amount to make the actual borrowed amount less....  but it might be wiser to do not much more than required and then leave the rest in my 401K and not have to pay the taxes up front taking it out and then make a bigger payment each month. Need to talk to someone who has some of that kind of knowledge.   And as soon as they get a price, I am going to see if we can do a lease purchase or something to tie it up,  and give me time to pursue a mortgage, and be able to get to work on it some so I can get into it this summer.  That will give them "earnest" money to prove I am really serious about doing it.  Plus it looks like rates are going to stay way down so I can do a little more shopping around..... they may be willing to do a mortgage too if they see that I am willing to pay some interest that they are probably not getting on any of their investments now either.


I am so glad that I had moved over 75% of my 401K into a very conservative account several years ago even though it was not earning alot.... only 2.2 to 2.5% interest...better than a savings account.... but it was guaranteed and also insured so I couldn't lose any of it.  I still play with some in the other investments we have available in our retirement portfolio..... and yes, I have lost some and gained some.... but I feel that is part of the deal.  Some I made very good returns on and some money I moved into this conservative account last year.  I didn't start this until I was working for several years and had taken some out for buying cows several years ago..... but the bulk of it is very safe, and just plodding along with it's little increasing interest. I have never put more than what the company matched so have not accumulated a very big nest egg like some who would have put in 10-25% as the years increased.   I haven't looked at the other since early March, and am almost afraid to..... but it will get better once the country opens up and  we start back to work.  It may never be as good as it was, but I think that I will gain back some ; and I keep moving some into the safe account every few months so I can take advantage when there are good gains on a small amount, and yet not risk too much on the market. I am not a very good "investor"  but do what I feel comfortable with.   And I am living decently on what I get every month, SS has really allowed me to get caught up and a little ahead on things, so this 401K will just be extra regardless of what I have in it.

Son worked the cattle this afternoon, and the "ex" girlfriend offered to come help him..... she broke up with the one she was seeing while he was staying there recooperating.... I said that if he needed me he could text me to come up.... but he knows I really didn't want to. Needless to say I am not very pleased..... that is all I will say.  I don't have to live his life.

This is a good reason to not put a trailer on the farm...... we did talk about that on the 125 mile trip up to the farm we tested Tuesday;  tossed around several different scenarios.....and I didn't realize that they had been talking at all.... but if she is going to be back in the picture at all, I don't want to get into that.
Maybe I ought to go buy a place near @Mini Horses  and we can be neighbors and take care of each other in our old age!!!!!
Temps were nice today.  started at 36 so chilly, up to nearly 70 in the  sun but a light breeze.  Supposed to get down into 40's with rain and not warming much tomorrow, then drop into the low 30's..... with possible light snow/flurries.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a frost this morning so it should be your way tomorrow or earlier since it was so windy today.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> We had a frost this morning so it should be your way tomorrow or earlier since it was so windy today.


Gee thanks for sharing..... HA HA.  

Was it a hard frost or just light?  I am thinking we might get a pretty hard one if the wind lays down.  Of course if we get the rain and it turns to snow, then cold we will really get hit.... BUT, as I keep telling people, it is only early May and we are here in the mountains, it is not that unusual.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Too bad ya don't still have your "stacks" from the 70s...ya could even  up to the boot a bit better.......remember it is bone growth that is of importance right now....and that takes time....the muscles will comeback, but it is the "frame" that supports the "siding"....about the TVs....it has been my experience that ya are better off "advancing" with technogy, becuase the  places producing the signal are changing and sooner or later the older isn't supported....the same reason the shuttle stopped flying....the days of sticking with a TV til it dies is over....nowa days your lucky if ya can go 5yrs without an upgrade.....we have "free tv" with an outside antenna....we get local channels and their xtra digital channels.....about 30channels in all.....


----------



## farmerjan

@CntryBoy777 ,  I had to laugh but believe it or not I didn't wear any of the "popular" footwear in the 70's.  Just cowboy boots and I don't trust the soles with the boot on the other foot.  The heel is higher but the sole on the boots aren't.  OH WELL.....
Yeah, much as I hate it I guess that I will have to advance some.  The TV station here underwent some changes a couple years ago.    I will put up an antenna for the local free stations in case the smart TV doesn't pull them in.  Once it is up that's it.....
Then there is the phone.  My old flip phone is not always ringing so it is about done it.  I hate the size of the smart phones, but being able to have a "hot spot" when testing some farms is making them more attractive.  I can just get another flip phone.... I just found out they make a SMART Flip Phone.... but the price....... OUCH.  

And a new computer is in the future too since this is windows 7 and isn't supported any more.  I like the desktop so will get a new one for that and just use this for work as it only gets connected to our computer system at work and I won't have to worry about the safety for my bank account and stuff.  That was the next priority until the phone started giving me some worries.... of course it could just be the lousy service here at the house.  I guess that I should  pay more attention to if it rings okay when I am up where the service is decent.  I mostly do the calling out though.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I feel more inclined to get to work here sorting and stuff again. There for a few days I was feeling like I just couldn't get up the energy to do stuff. After today's trip, I feel like I have more hope again.





farmerjan said:


> Maybe I ought to go buy a place near @Mini Horses and we can be neighbors and take care of each other in our old age!!!!!




COME ON!!   Yes, we could get along just fine -- slowly work our animals, help each other.   Heck, I'd love a garden & chicken butcher friend!!       No one here to do this with and sometimes it's just "more fun" if you have another to share the simple stuff -- tomato blooms, first bell pepper --  that make NO difference to many.   That's one of the big pulls to the forum family, they understand our daily ups & downs.   Of course, few cattle in my area and no dairy ops.

We're getting that less than desirable and below norm weather here.   It has definitely made ME feel like there was practically nothing that I was interested in having/doing/seeing.   A real blah!   Add that to your own issues with recouping & housing concerns, I'm surprised you don't feel worse.  LOL  Of course, a farmer has "to do" regardless.....it's the personal stuff that slacks.  Feed or vacuum?  That is the choice....feed wins.

TV, phone, computers -- yep we are almost identical with both the problems and decisions to buy, the cost, learning to operate and all.    I have those things that I am "thinking" are pushing me to be a buyer -- albeit a fighting & kicking one!   At least the TV prices are down -- like you don't watch a lot of it --  And, they can be used as your computer screen....which I will do.....yes, I prefer the desk computer.   It's so hard to "change" some things.

So the chill is here and NOT making my bean seeds want to germinate!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

This is GREAT NEWS on your appointment!  I suspect that you feel a good bit better than before your surgery, but reading about your struggles with the boot helped me understand it hasn't been as easy as I was hoping it would be for you.  But with your appointment, maybe you can get a smaller boot or maybe even go to a normal shoe again!  And with you getting your car fixed, that will help you in so many ways.  I am happy for you!

I hope everything works out with your housing plans.  Have you considered getting pre-approved for a mortgage so that process is over?  That way you will know how much you can borrow and what you will need to come up with for a down payment should you find a house you love.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;   Yes, looking forward to the appt so I know what's what with this ankle.  The boot is just so heavy and awkward to walk in unless I use one crutch for some balance.  Then it isn't so bad..... if it hurt is would be one thing but overall it just doesn't hurt..... achey some but no real pain. The numbness is aggravating because I want to walk on it and it feels funny.  But once I go to the doctor then I will know exactly what I can do and how far I can push it........

I have done some looking into preapproval.... and would you believe I have been turned down by 2 because the amount I am looking for is TOO SMALL AN AMOUNT..... I mean REALLY?   They want you to get yourself so deep so they own you.  I can't get an appt at my credit union due to the lobbies not being open.  So I am going to see if I can do it online.  I have one preapproval on line, probably have to submit more stuff, but it is for 25 years with a reccommended 30 years when I asked for 15 years.  Sure I can go to 25 years and then just pay it off faster, but it just bugs me. 
If I knew exactly what they wanted then I could get more definite. I am working on an "estimated"  purchase price, so doing an estimated downpayment of  10-20% to check on rates.   I need to know what they want, find out if they will do some sort of financing with a downpayment, or what they are thinking.  Then I can get more serious about the whole thing.  
I had a preapproval from another company last year when I was looking at another place.  I need to find the paperwork and contact them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can believe it....when ya look at the price of a new vehicle today....a mortgage for the same amount just seems like crumbs to them....tho, ya are giving them interest for 15-30yrs.

It is my opinion to get a 30yr for a lower note....and no penalties for early pay-off....that way, if something happens, the note will be easier to bear during "lean times"....and extra to count-on if something "pops Up".....ya can stick to your plan, but the "have-tos" won"t be gnawing your pocket....


----------



## farmerjan

I've thought about that @CntryBoy777 .... it is a psychological  thing about 30 years though...... I know that sounds silly.  The 15 yr fixed was a better rate though, that was part of the reason I wanted it.  Maybe I will go the 25 or 30 and make sure that it is fixed rate, no prepayment penalty, then just make the payment that I was planning to make.  I found an on line calculator last year and can't find it now, but if you paid on it every two weeks, you would cut more interest and pay it off faster than if you paid more just once a month.  It depends on what kind of loan it is, simple interest as opposed to  (?)  something else they said.  Wish I could find it again.  
You might be right about just getting the longer term and then just paying it off as my finances allow.  I really expected to be able to pay a 15 yr off in 10 years...... I am the kind of person that would take and pay a couple grand  if I sold some calves as that is "found money"..... if there is nothing else I "need" , and have a bit of a nest egg, then there is no reason to not pay extra on it.


----------



## farmerjan

Today was a cool and dreary day.  Mostly cloudy all day, 41 up to 60 but didn't feel warm.  Light rain started after 3 as sprinkles and a little more for a bit.  They are saying we will have up to a 1/2 inch... but temps are supposed to drop.  Think the possibility of snow is going to stay more into the mtns of WV, but it could still get cold here. Still talking about frost/freezing. 

Took the samples up to get shipped off. Have a farm scheduled for Sunday morning.  I did them last month by myself so should be fine this month.  Need to look at my calendar and see who needs scheduling.  I am kinda waiting to see how Tuesday goes too.  If I need to do PT then that is going to take precedence, but I will work my farms around it.  Somewhere we are going to have to start haying too but the weather has been so crazy who knows.....

I will go and check the "cardboard recycling dumpster" and see about getting some more boxes after the weather dries up a little bit. 
Going to have to get on the mower again to do the lawn.  
I'm craving something to eat.  Maybe go make some brownies...... I really need some "comfort food" with this cold dreary day!!!!! Plus it would be good to have something to take with me on Tuesday for the drive  home.  I think I will be too excited on the drive down.....
Plan is to get the car tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Down to a chilly 33 last night and only 46 so far at nearly noon.  Quite windy so don't think the frost settled on the plants.  Another frost/freeze warning for tonight.  Will go out and check the rain gauge but don't think we got what they were saying.  
Just had some Ice cream last night but I did get a big sinkful of dishes done.  Hurts to just stand for a long time, but I was just in the boot and sneaker, no crutches.  I have been trying to not use the crutches in the house since I know I need to build back up my leg strength.  CANNOT BARELY WAIT for Tuesday.  Since it is so chilly out I am going to try to make a dent in some stuff in the house.  Got laundry sorted, but since the T-pole came down for the lines, I am going to have to use the dryer at the laundromat.  UGH.  
There is one T- pole   I see at the new house.  I will have to put in another I guess if it all works out.  Not sure if it is where I will want it to be so won't get too permanent yet.  
There is a back "deck" off the kitchen, and I am thinking that maybe it will be of more use to get closed in to house my freezers  and use as a "mud room" and all that sort of thing.  I don't know... will have to live there a little bit to decide.  I may just go on and get a "Byler Barn".... our local equivalent of an amish premade building.  Get one with electrical outlets that can have a line run off the  breaker box and put them all in there.....They are cheaper to get and have delivered than to have one built on site.   For the time being the freezers would have to be in the dining room I guess.  Well no sense in getting ahead of myself. 

Didn't eat any breakfast so I am going to go in and make some brunch.  Got a ham that I have had and am going to get it in the oven for tomorrow.  I am testing in the morning, then will be home the rest of the day I guess.  Maybe get those brownies made today.  Get the oven heated up and let it add to the heat in the house.  I have been running the furnace since I had the oil tank filled about a month ago..... since I want to use it rather than the space heaters to use all the electricity.  May as well use it since it is there.  If for some reason I have to stay here, then oil is still cheap to refill for fall.  But would rather fill the one at the other house while prices are down.  Don't have any idea how costly it is to heat.  Thinking that the first year will be only the downstairs until I get the ceilings redone upstairs.  Who knows.  I really want this to happen, but really am trying to not get too ....... Haven't heard if the surveyor has been there yet and that has to happen before the appraisal. 

Stomach said FEED ME so I'm  headed that way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is always good to have plans and ideas....once ya get a "feel" for the new place  the order of things will get worked out....closing in the deck sounds like a good idea and be very useful for ya....


----------



## farmerjan

Only got up to 57 today and it was a chilly 57 with the wind.   Had .1 inch rain in the gauge from yesterdays showers.   Just glad it wasn't snow.  It is getting colder fast and tonight may be colder than last night.  Glad in some ways that I don't have a garden here, this year.  
All the tiny peaches have shriveled up and dried and most have fallen off the peach trees.   I had hoped that a few would have made it through but those few nights of 31 to 35 we had about 1-2 weeks after the too early blossoms were just too cold. It is colder on the ridge where the house is that I am looking at. Maybe it will slow them down from blooming so fast if I get it and move there. Luckily I had remembered my spider plants on the porch and brought them in on Thursday eve before it got so cold. They will be in the house for the next couple of days until it warms up enough for them to go on the porch again in the warmth.

Didn't get as much done today that I planned to.  Getting sample bottles in the rack for tomorrow morning's test.  Going to eat a bowl of soup for supper.  Got to leave by 4 or so.  But they believe in heat in the parlor so won't be too cold. .


----------



## farmerjan

Well some good and bad.   BEST NEWS .... GOT MY CAR BACK TODAY !!!!!!!!  .  Hooray.. I had forgotten how to drive an automatic.   It seems to be running good, has lots of pep, will need brakes and I see that I had a box of new brake pads on the floor from before....never crossed my mind that they needed to be done after the engine went bad and all the drama that came with it and then son's broken femur, then my ankle.... GEE WHIZ why was I not remembering the brakes on the car I hadn't driven in months ?????  Will be nice to drive it for a day or two before making the trip down to the dr. appt.

31 this morning and frost when I went out to go to test at 4 a.m..   Farmer said it is the third morning in a row they had frost up there.  Sunny with a light breeze but not getting too terribly warm yet... barely hit 60 but it feels better than yesterday. 
Going out to clean out the car some so I can get it vacuumed  out.  It needs a good cleaning.  Have a set of seat covers in the back seat in the box I was going to put on the front seats that I'd like to do also as there is some wear on the seats. Couple of cracked pieces of plastic on the dash that closes on a little catch all to fix too while the sun is on it and it is warm to set the super glue.... covers will help to protect and save them.   Maybe get it vacuumed out tomorrow.  Maybe even get some laundry done.  Trying to figure if I can run a clothesline to the tree here in the back from the standing clothesline post so I can at least hang the clothes in this nice weather. 

Ankle/foot aching from testing;  sure hope there will be some sort of  answer to that in the form of more non-boot walking, PT or a different boot.  I didn't sleep good last night so hoping to have a good nights sleep tonight. 

Just ate a couple of sandwiches for lunch so time to go out and "do something"....


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, in for the night.  Was down to 32 on the recording temp gauge and only hit 65.  Sun was out, Breezy but not as strong as yesterday so a nice day if a bit cool.

I got the front 2 sides cleaned out.  It needs a good vacuuming.  The seat covers that I had gotten on discount last year,  are too big because I don't have the one piece high back on the seats.  Since they were on the "cheap reduced table"  I got a steal on them and my son said that he thinks they will fit one of his vehicles.  They feel real nice, were originally like 35 or maybe 40 and marked down to about 22 then marked down again and I got them for 10, so I am not going to complain.  I am going to look for another set though.  Hope I can find some that are as nice as these, but I am sure they won't be on sale or marked down or anything.  This set were just like putting a 2xl on a small..... Oh well.  Got the pieces of plastic glued together so that is good.  It isn't a professional job, but is better than the cracked and broken plastic. 

Late this afternoon I met him up at the barn and they took the other bought engine out of the back of the car; it's a forester so has like a back section.... this is the 1st engine they sent that the heads were bad.  My son says that Jason said that he thinks that the heads can be redone and it will be a good engine also..... took the good oil pan off my "blown up" engine..... so I have 3/4 of a ready spare engine.  I can't complain too much;  although all the drama with this company.... because there were nearly 260,000 on the car when the original engine went.  Then we put a used one in that only lasted about 4 months, not terribly expensive.... and that is when we decided to go with the 5 yr - 50,000 mile WARRANTEED  engine..... The car has 263,600 on it and except for the struts being replace a couple years ago, is very solid.  That is why I wanted to keep it. 
So, I expect to get a bunch more years/miles out of it now.  Plus, I am not testing near as much, so not putting on as many miles either.  Let's hope all goes well....it seems to be running good and is quieter than either the original or the replacement engine were. 
Needs a new battery, that is tomorrow.  Won't hold a charge, after running it for over an hour today.  Got it on the trickle charge for the night and see how tomorrow goes.  At least I will be able to crank it up with the charger, because it has that setting for starting as well as the trickle charge and a regular charge.  I figure that if it is going to take a charge it ought to do it with the overnight slow charge.  But the date on it is like 7 years old.... I know I replaced the battery in the 2 wd truck and I think I did the 4wd truck too.  Guess it is time for the car.  Maybe I was thinking that I was going to have to replace it before the winter.... and then it was winter and still no car. I can't remember.  Oh well, if it needs it, it needs it.   Plus the inspection is out of date, so have to get that done and get the snow tires off and the straight tires put on.  Won't hurt to run them one more day or two, but will see if I can get the inspection done tomorrow.  I would like to at least get the front and the very back vacuumed out.  Then there is stuff in the back seat that can go in the back when I get it sorted out better.  I need to have enough room to put the "new to me" TV in it on Tuesday afternoon,  after my Dr appt and I go meet up with the girl from our computer center in Raleigh..... I would like it to be clean for that.  I know that I will be using it for work some.  The 2wd needs to have the spring on the back drivers side replaced.  It has been broken forever, and that was going to get done after I got the car back last fall.... Oh well, with "FARMING" getting cranked up, it might be put on the back burner for awhile.

Am going to check on the house status tomorrow and see  how that is progressing.  Have a 200 cow farm set up for Thursday, I will go by myself as they are more than willing to help me any way they can.  I haven't tested them since the surgery... did them just before.  They kept saying to not worry about it when I texted them twice in the last 2 months.  They usually only test every other month too.   So that is all good. 
 Have an online application in to my local credit union;  so far it looks good as it said that was accepted so far...  I didn't go into all the "assets" like my 401K since I didn't have that  info in front of me while I was filling it out.  There is a number to call to talk to someone and add or change info on it.  I figure that will be the easiest way to do it.  Besides, I really don't know how much I want to get because I still don't know how much they are going to be asking....

TIRED.  Good,  I am thinking I won't have any trouble sleeping.  Going in to get a shower and wash today's cow manure and iodine smells out of my hair.  And since I have several things to do tomorrow, I will be sore again I am sure.  But being busy will help me to be tired enough to go to sleep. 

Forgot, I have to pack the samples from this morning too.  Better make a list or I am sure I will forget something.  

Not supposed to get as cold tonight.  Maybe we are done with the frost stuff  now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is Wonderful news!!!....so happy ya got your "comfortable wheels" back and the irritation of the clutch issue  can stay parked....lol....when the days seem crazy and "testing" ya....just think of how much Better it is than rehab ever was....


----------



## Mike CHS

I am hoping this is the last of the cold snaps.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Hurray for getting your car back!  Now you won't need to aggravate the ankle pressing on the clutch!  Maybe the credit union will let you know soon what they are willing to loan, so you can start looking at the different houses available.  Be sure to keep us up-to-date!


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, Monday evening.  40 this morning, only up to 57 and wind blowing like all get out all day. Mostly sunny but very chilly.  I wore a turtleneck  long sleeved pullover AND a hooded sweatshirt all day.  BRRR.... Calling for a possible frost / freeze AGAIN tonight.  It is down to 45 and the wind has laid down so if it keeps dropping another frost is possible.  Enough is enough.

Got alot crossed off my list.  Samples packed and dropped off to go out.
  Car got inspected, needed a new headlight bulb as it only had hi-beam but I had a 2pack I'd gotten for spares.  New windshield wiper blades as the old ones had disintegrated from sitting in the sun/cold/weather.  New wiper blade on the back.  Brakes passed but will get new pads put on whenever since I got the new pads, as they are getting down a bit.
Got the front drivers side vacuumed and the back of the car.  Rinsed the mat insert in the back off with the hose when I got home too.  It was just too windy to do more and I was on my ankle/boot the whole time and just said, okay, this much looks good.  Will do more after I get back, hoping maybe for some improvement in the hard boot situation????  Going to take a damp cloth to the dusty  dash and side doors for now.  Then it will eventually get a better cleaning on a nicer day.  
Got the new battery.... OUCH.  I had gone on line last night and couldn't believe that they were that high.  I went one step down from the top of the line, but still got a 3 yr full replacement on it.  640 cc amps  which is better than what I had.  Top of the line was 200, mine was 160.... they had some that were only 90 day replacement that were 99.... But I can't complain about the old one.  It was in the car when I got it.... the date on it was a 9-3... which was Sept of 13????  I've  had the car at least 4 years, maybe 5?  Of course one year it just sat and looked sad....LOL.  

Found a seat cover that I had gotten, in the back seat with all the conglomeration of "stuff" , so put it on the drivers seat.  It also was a discounted one according to the tag on the box.... but was a single.    Need to see if I can get a match for the passenger seat.  Doesn't fit exactly because I have the cargo pocket on the back of the  front seats, like for maps and stuff.... but it was for the shorter seat with the detachable head rest.... I think it will serve okay. Can't take it back after all this time anyway.... so will just use it. 

Will take it in and get them to change the front "snows"  out for the regular treads hopefully on Wed so will save the practically new winter tires for next year.  Then I can drive them the hour to the other farm on Thursday.  Didn't take them today as I needed to clean out the back and was right near the car wash with the heavy duty vacuum when I was at farm bureau so wanted to do that and save another trip.  It is only about 5-6 miles away so can get the tires switched out.  Vacuuming was more important.  

Went and paid off my feed bill too today while in town getting the new battery.  I was going to get the new battery at the farm bureau when they did the inspection and stuff, but it was the same price for only a 24 month battery, 550 cc amps.... so it was worth the trip to get the better one and that gave me a chance to go by and pay the feed bill.  Hopefully will be getting my feed bins cleaned out and all, for the anticipated "left behinds" that I might be getting the first part of June.  So start the cost again.... but for now I am good.  
Going to talk to the guy at the place where I got all the meat worked up and see if he can do chicken into hot dogs and such;  got a call into him now so hope to hear something in the next few days..... May as well get some of that surplus of chicken done up into something we can/will eat.  Especially since it raised out on the ground and has some more healthy value than stuff from the grocery anyway.   I can only eat so muc chicken and I am not real creative with cooking.... maybe because I just get tired of cooking for me.  

Need to go find my set of directions to go to the dr appt tomorrow.  Get a shower and get everything ready as I want to leave by 7-7:15.  It is about 4 hours, probably less with not as much traffic.... but don't want to be late or have to rush.  Then to go meet Jennifer and hopefully get the TV, and come home.  It will be a long day no matter how I do it.  At least I am off Wed to get put together so I can go test Thursday.  

OOPS,   got to bring my spider plants back in.  They will not be getting out in the sunlight tomorrow.  Brought my mother's day pansy basket in on the back porch too just in case tonight.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh yeah, also talked to the people about the house.  It got surveyed last week, so I will have to go by and look and see if I can see the marks for it,  and the appraiser is supposed to get there in the next day or two.  I might at least have a price by this weekend.  They told me that they had called 3 appraisers  before they could get one.  Seems everyone is refinancing and they are super busy do re-appraisals for the refi's.... The rates I am seeing are 3.5 to 4 % on most mortgage loans.....
I said that I had started some discussions, but that I needed to have an asking price before I can get too much done.  They said they understood, and I told them I wasn't pushing, just was wondering.  It has been a week since we went up and looked at the ceilings and all.  I also told them that I had gotten a cancellation appt and was going to NC to the Dr that did the surgery,  tomorrow, and then I would know more about what my  healing/rehab  status was. 

Also, since the ceilings will have to come down, in the upstairs bedrooms, that will help "lower" the appraisal price too.... in  my favor.  And it is work that I can put off for awhile since I won't need the upstairs immediately.

I did ask first how the "wife" (the one sister)  was doing as she had an "in place fracture" of her tibia.  She had gone to the "urgent care" and had had to get an appt with an orthopedic dr.  She is now in a boot for 6-8 weeks and I told him that I felt for her as I knew exactly what she was going through.  Like they said though, she can take it off to sleep and take a bath/shower, and if she is sitting with it up so not as bad as a cast.  But is still pretty restricted and they want her to be very careful even with the boot. 

Here's hoping for a low appraisal for my sake..... and they are only losing 2 acres and a house they haven't gotten anything out of for over 6 years except an electric bill they have kept paying..... so anything they get is more than what they have now.   Gotta say I am nervous about the appraisal though, I just don't want it to be too much.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope all goes well for ya....safe trip, good news with the appt, and a New (2U) TV.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Will take it in and get them to change the front "snows" out for the regular treads hopefully on Wed so will save the practically new winter tires for next year.


Yep, don't want to wear down the winter tires, not cheap and due to the rubber compound, wear a lot faster than summer tires.



farmerjan said:


> The rates I am seeing are 3.5 to 4 % on most mortgage loans.....


Seems high. The CU rate here is 3.25% for a 30 year, no points. Lower rates for shorter term loans. 



farmerjan said:


> except an electric bill they have kept paying.


And the property tax.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Bruce , the electric and the property tax, but the land is in ag since it is growing the Christmas trees and since he sells, can make the requirements for the minimum income.  Plus we rent about 15-18 of this piece for hay so we sign a paper for them saying it is in ag production anyway.

I've seen a couple at 3.25%, but the 2 that I have gotten answers back on are like 3.4% with APR of 3.7 or something and a 3.5 with APR of 3.75.  Then one that was 3.9 or something.  Re fi is cheaper, saw one for 2.75..... Anyone who is paying over 4% should be refinancing....

What I am calling snows are not what you get up north for snow tires.  These are called "all season snow grabbers" and are rougher tread than the straight ones, but not the "snow tire" I am used to from Ct..   Unless you get a true truck tire, the "winter tires" for cars/small SUV's are not what I call snow tires.  Doesn't matter, will try to get them changed out tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

OKAY   drum roll  please....

X-rays look perfect.  Dr said that I need to be out of the boot by the weekend... he actually said in a day or 2 but then said by the end of the week. 
PT for the next 6 weeks... 2-3 times a week.  He said that I am about 2 weeks behind where he would have had me if I'd had the appt in April, but not a problem. 
Wants me to wear a compression stocking on the foot to help with the swelling a little, as he says it will swell more  as I walk on it, naturally.  We talked about the numbness, and he touched and tested my feeling all around and I can feel his touching, just with that constant tingling.  He said that since it is "equal" all around the ankle that is good as there wasn't any part of the nerve that got cut or damaged,  during the surgery.  He says they obviously try not to, but sometimes the nerve isn't exactly where it is supposed to be when they cut.  However, he said that the nerve block has affected it more than it does for some.  He said I should get all the normal feeling back, but not to be surprised that it might take up to a year since the nerve block worked that well. 

Recheck appt in 6 weeks, and if things go well, then I expect to be turned loose until a 6 month recheck????....

So tomorrow I call about the rehab/PT  and see how soon they can get me in.  Said that I can do any movements I can do with it  now, and even a little more since I will be completely weight bearing without the boot.  Said to walk on it in the house with no boot for a day or two, then put a shoe on it and go outside.  Said to not get in a position where the cows could knock me down or shove me for a bit, to protect it as I get the strength back in it.  It is going to be weak, but the swelling keeps it from being too "loose" too.   I will be able to use the clutch in the truck without any problems, so should be able to use the one on the tractor, said that was perfectly fine for me to do.  In fact, to try to use it as much as I would normally...

Now I have to work on walking some fairly flat ground to get some balance and all, and to try to start losing some of the fat I have gained..... mostly around the middle, and I know it is from not doing much with keeping it up alot when it was swelling.  I can feel my jeans are a little tighter right around the waist, not alot but enough to tell me that it is time to get some exercise.....

I was very happy with that.   Then met Jenn and got the 43" flat  screen smart TV, and I will get it out in the morning.  Not going to set it up here unless things for the house don't look good,  as I won't have time to be watching it here, now, with haying right around the corner.   Plus, If I get the house, I will have to be getting it painted downstairs, and the bathroom shower done and make a decision about the possibility of a small bathroom upstairs so they can run  pipes while it is apart.....  And all this while we are busy with spring/summer farm work. 

Saw a sign right near the VA/NC border on the way home,  and went down a road about a mile off the main road and got a flat of already picked strawberries .  I wasn't about to try to pick with this boot still on.  They are about 2-3 weeks ahead of us, weather wise,  so I just decided they would be a nice treat.  I will put some in the freezer as they are a nice smaller size and very uniform, but I am going to indulge in some strawberry shortcake, and told my son I would give him some.  Maybe by the time ours are ripe here, I will be able to go pick without falling flat on my face with the awkward boot, since it will be long gone.  I will mostly just freeze them since it takes little time and then make jam or whatever in the winter.

Great day and great news all the way around..... car ran pretty good too.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Great day and great news all the way around.....


Sure sounds like a great one to me!!!   Wooohooo….no boot!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Hurray!  I am so happy for you!  Soon you will be back to your young self!  Take a picture of yourself when you drive the tractor for the first time! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

SUPER LIKE your post Jan 



farmerjan said:


> He said I should get all the normal feeling back, but not to be surprised that it might take up to a year since the nerve block worked that well.


Wow, that is some block!



farmerjan said:


> I will be able to use the clutch in the truck without any problems


Sure, JUST as you get the car back so you don't have to deal with the clutch on the truck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....I don't think ya will have to worry bout dem britches.....ya never stay in one place very long and with less discomfort than ya have had the past several years....ya will need spenders or a belt before long....or a piece of baling twine....


----------



## farmerjan

It's gonna be weird for a day or 2 to get used to not having it.... and I want to be very careful to not go and mess it up..... but I am so psyched now to be able to walk.  Have to find a pair of sneakers that are maybe a size bigger for awhile as the swelling isn't going to go down overnight yet.  Pull the laces loose so that it is as loose as possible.  Can't bend it near enough to even put on a pair of pull on boots  yet.


Yeah @Bruce, that was my thought.... just get back the automatic to be told that I can rid of the boot, so can drive a clutch without any problem......FIGURES HUH!!!!!

Maybe my knees will hurt less once the boot is gone too.....


----------



## Baymule

Just got caught up on all the good news. Got your car back, getting house appraised, BOOT COMING OFF! Starting therapy! Life is good and getting even better.


----------



## farmerjan

Busy couple of days. Not good news, car is not right.  It is at a shop right now and will get an idea from them next week.  My son is done with it and that is probably a good thing.  I will make the decisions and will not be affected by his friends' offer of help anymore. 

On to better things.  Boot is OFF.  Got a pair of sneakers from a friend that were practically brand new that they didn't wear in a 10 1/2 man's EEE that I could get on the foot.  So am wearing my regular sneaker on the good foot (8 1/2 EEE man's size) and the gray one on the other foot.  Walking with just one crutch for some balance.  Sore legs, knees etc but SOOOOO nice to not be carrying around the boot.  
Going to test the herd on Monday that I was supposed to do Thursday.  Then PT appt at 5 Monday afternoon.  Got another farm scheduled on Tuesday afternoon and Geneva is going to help. Didn't figure I was able to do it all by myself as they milk fairly fast.  But at least I will be getting around better. 
The foot feels funny, the tingly feeling, but at least there is no real pain.  

We moved the cows out of the one place Thursday afternoon and sent 6 calves to town and one CRAZY cow on Friday.  I went in to the stockyard sale and watched them sell the steers.  Prices were much better than I  expected.... 131.  for the orphan little calf, 1.40's, 1.50's,  and one was 1.65.  It was a good day at the sale, about 1,000 head total and buyers were spending decent for the steers.  I did not stay for the heifers as we didn't take any and didn't bother about the cow because no matter what she brought, she was leaving.  
Temps got up into the low 80's with sun on Friday.  Lows in the 55 range,  back up to 85 today with mostly sun early, then some clouds and then thunder late this aft .  Cloudy after about 3 but still warm.  Finally started getting some rain after 8 p.m.  It is raining fairly steady right now but not too hard.   Still 70 out.  

Had a big bowl of yogurt with some of the fresh strawberries in it.  NOTHING like the flavored store bought stuff.  I buy plain vanilla yogurt and then add my own to it.  Froze a qt of the smaller whole berries, and gave my son a qt,  froze a pt of sliced and have about 2 more "servings" which probably will be strawberry shortcake with real whipped cream.... 
Our strawberries ought to be getting ready here pretty soon.  I guess that I will try to pick some since the boot is gone and I can get down on my hands and knees.  Lord help me to get back up though!!!!! But since there are no peaches, I ought to take advantage if there are strawberries.   

Talked to the neighbor of my son's that plants the big garden and said I would like to take him up on the offer of produce but that I would like to barter some chickens.  He likes to grill halves, so a few whole ones will be GREAT for him to thaw and cut in half and grill.  

Haven't heard on the house appraisal yet. 

Driving the clutch is almost normal now without the boot.  Takes a little more to push it down since there isn't as much flex, but no trouble with it.  Thank goodness.  Think that maybe that will actually help with the flexing the ankle too. 

Going to run the cows in the chute tomorrow and I am going to pregnancy check and see if there are very many that are very far along.  They can be as far as 5 months along.  Bull went in on Dec 12th.  Especially want to see if the cows we sold the calves off are bred well along.  A couple should be close to the 5 months as the calves were a little older since we held those cows back from the spring calving group.  There is another one that is looking really old and she just might get sold regardless. That is on the agenda for the morning if it isn't too wet, as they need to go somewhere out of the barn lot.  The calves aren't as big as we would like and at least half of them are out of a bull that we bought 2 years ago.  If he is throwing calves like this and they don't have the size, we will sell him.  Don't want small calves that don't seem to grow.  We have 2 bulls that throw smaller calves that we use on the first time heifers, but the calves come on and grow decent.  Just not too big at birth which is good.  This other bull was not supposed to be a "calving ease bull".... and even so, they should have been growing better than this.  Sometimes the genetics just don't click.... Problem is then we are out that investment without ever having gotten some of it back in calves.  Most bulls we keep for 3-8 years if we like their calves and that makes a 2,000-5,000  dollar investment not a bad deal.  To get one crop of calves and they just aren't very good is a real loss.  The bull won't bring 1,000 for pound/cull price right now.  I will have to check the records and see if there are any other calves at any of the other places out of him to make a comparison. 

Rain is coming down pretty steady, so I am going to go and check the clipboard with the cow records, and go to bed early.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now, I know a nice "farm gal" like yourself has an empty 5gal bucket around....somewhere.........preferably with a handle....take it with ya to the strawberry beds....sit and pick and ya won't have get up off balance from the ground....if ya have to sit on the ground...use cardboard to sit-n-slide....that way ya only have to get up once....at the end of the row........when ya are down, turn so ya are on hands and knees and use the crutch to climb up on it to get up on the good foot..........I've had "sperience" with these "issues"........sorry bout the car and the bull.....I know it is very frustrating....


----------



## Mini Horses

Geesh...car & bull.    Well we all hope for the best when we buy the males but, can't always get what we hope for.  BTDT.

Wish the appraiser would get done.   We are all anxious!

You might want to practice picking before you go.  LOL


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Not good news, car is not right. It is at a shop right now and will get an idea from them next week.



Someone is very incompetent



farmerjan said:


> Rain is coming down pretty steady, so I am going to go and check the clipboard with the cow records, and go to bed early.


Hey at least unlike some, you know where your clipboard is 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Now, I know a nice "farm gal" like yourself has an empty 5gal bucket around....somewhere.


I figured since she is a dairy farm girl she must have a 3 legged milking stool around ... somewhere.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday afternoon.  It rained last night, had 1/2 inch in the gauge this morning.  Went up and we ran some cows through the chute and I tried to preg check.  A couple were to the point that I am pretty sure that they are near 4 months.  A couple I couldn't tell, a couple I am pretty sure were open.  There was one that was really nutty that just got turned out with her calf with the group.  She is old and will go when these calves get sold.  Not even going to preg check.... We lost a couple of old cows this winter that were in with this group.  But the calves are obviously sucking other cows as none look smaller than the others.  So we decided to turn out the whole group together, leaving the 2 that are open to get sold on Tuesday.  Both raised pretty crummy calves so no great loss, that I don't think they are bred.

 Realized that these calves are only 4-5 months old, so decided to turn the whole group out together there at the farm.  They will be the first to get in again to sell calves off, and they will get preg checked then for sure.  Taking the 2 that I was pretty sure are bred, and moving them to a "dry cow pasture" as we sold both of their calves off on Friday.... the escape artists.  I had about enough of standing on this ankle and knees after 2 hours.  But that got that group that we had moved there on Thursday eve, out of the barnyard.
  Got another big group of cows with calves about this same 4-6 months age, to bring in and look at.  There are a few  big calves that were older, that will get sold, and the rest will all go with the group we just moved.  Then about July, we will bring them all in, and pull calves and sell a group..... at least that is the tentative plans. 

 We  have about 15 cows with new calves to get tagged and moved to summer pasture, and another group to get moved out of the place where my nurse cows are.  Have to get all those calves in, work the bull calves, and decide where they are going to go.  That group is first calf heifers, and I doubt many will be bred back as they are a little on the thin side, although they could be because a bull was put in this group in Dec.   Be better to put them out with a bull here in June and have spring calves next year.  I don't like to calve heifers in the fall and this is why.  It is hard on them to feed a new calf,  and continue to grow,  and get bred back  in the winter.  The nutrition just isn't there  in the hay and this group didn't get much silage as it is a pain to haul it to this pasture.  So they would be better off to not be pregnant at this point.  We will only lose 6 months time if they get bred starting in June.  They could be bred as there is a bull in there now.... they will have to be preg checked to decide where they are going.  If not bred, they can keep their calves with them out to summer pasture, but if they are preg then the calves will have to come off by mid July so they get a rest before calving again in the fall. 

I guess that we will get a few more moved around this week.   Got to get it done while we are having all these showers and all, because I think that as soon as they call for us to get some dry weather we will be into hay in the next week or so.  Hay is short, but if we can get it cut soon, hopefully it will come back with a good 2nd cutting.  The up and down crazy temps have affected it's growth.  Heard several guys talking about hay being short when I was at the stockyard Friday. 

I went up to the nurse cow pasture to look them over, and went into another pasture and matched a few calves that were  tagged to their momma's so they can be moved.  

Got my sample bottles in the truck, and going to get my computer and printer in it ...be ready to leave tomorrow morning @ 5:30 or 5:45 in the morning.  No set up there at least.   Then get home and go to the first PT session.  Since it is not raining out, and hasn't pretty much all day, I think I will go out and see if I can cut some of the lawn for a bit.  If it rains most of the week, it will get awfully tall if I don't get it knocked down some now.  I had to get off the foot for awhile and I ate a sandwich and all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

How was the PT treatment today?.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Yes, I am with Mr @CntryBoy777 -- how was your physical therapy?

Yesterday I watched a video from the YouTube channel "Dodge Brothers Farm and Ranch".  Carl, the brother that does the videos, talked about the troubles that farmers are facing.  In that video, he mentioned another video from another YouTube channel that I had not heard of.  I watched it as well.  I thought of you while watching it.  So this video is for you:






Here is the Dodge Brothers video where he mentioned the other video that is worth watching as well:






Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Have not been on here to post after the issue in the coronavirus thread.  I  uncomfortable with the situation and feel like maybe  I should just back out.  I did want to tell everyone that has been so supportive that the PT is going....... it isn't painful per se, but trying to get movement in the ankle is tough with the swelling and now the scar tissue from the incision.  They feel like I need to try to find more time to get the foot up because of the swelling.... and they are saying UP ABOVE  MY HEART..... like really up in the air .  At least for 30-45 minutes a couple of times a day.  Sitting and putting it up level, not down, is not enough due to the fluid and blood pooling in the ankle.  So I am trying to make time to get it UP at least twice a day.  Other than that, it is going okay.  I have more use in some directions than they thought due to the extended boot encasement, and less in the toes.  My knees are also screaming but the PT said today that since they really were getting a "rest"  due to restricted activity, now I am asking them to work more so to expect them to ache.

I am  not bummed out but a little uptight wishing that the PT had started sooner..... 

One other thing.... anyone who ever has to have a boot on their foot/ankle..... the PT said to me that every single dr that ever prescribes a boot should also insist on a person getting the "EVENUP" for the shoe on the other foot.  No one told me about it, in part due to the canceling the appt, and so I struggled with the uneven walking due to the boot making my left foot so much higher.  It has put pressure on the knees, and the PT said many people even have it affect their hips.  I have found that I am still walking uneven with being back into "equal height" shoes.   I told a friend about it and they didn't get it but a week later they went back and she got it for the "good leg" as it was hurting her to try to walk in the boot.  
So I am having to overcome that little bit of "extra" discomfort.  The PT said I will be alot better in a couple of weeks,  not to get too worried about it. He said to not try to do without the one crutch if it helps to take some of the strain off the knee as I will use the ankle better if the knee isn't hurting so much.  He was a little surprised at how much better I walk, much more even, using the crutch and says it is because I am taking the pressure off the right knee more.  

And using the clutch is good for it.  Helping with putting pressure with the pushing down of the upper part of the foot.  I have some exercises to do at home and am trying to do them at least once a day.  Massage for the scars and he said to use some sort of Vitamin E cream to help it soften up.  Anyone have any preferred types/brands?  I've used Vit E before, but really haven't had much call for it.  Maybe @Devonviolet  has a lotion/cream that she has devised in all her many formulas of healthy herbal concoctions.  

On top of all that, I got a call to go get "left behinds".  I told them I wasn't able to use the net and "catch them" in the big houses, and they offered to catch them for me if I would just come get them.  They had left probably 30-50?  So I went up, and they used my net and caught a whole bunch, they are in  the back of the truck under the screened cover with the tarp on them.  Don't even know how many there are.  Tomorrow I will have help to go up and get the pen moved and the boards with the tarps on top so they can go up there.  It was all moved aside before I went in  for the surgery, since it was in the way of the driveway for the cell tower.  They haven't started the driveway but all the stakes are in so it won't be long.  This virus has slowed that down too.  I didn't plan on any chickens before the 10th of June or so,  and didn't think I would be getting any from this place, where I always got them,  as they hadn't been leaving but a half dozen the last few times and I told them I probably wouldn't be getting any until summer after the surgery.  In the meantime,  I also had made arrangements with the closeby neighbor to start getting them from him since it is like less than 5 miles as opposed to nearly 45 miles away.  The last 2 groups to go out there were very uneven and he had probably over 200 ----YEAH 200 or more ---- left the last time.  I figure with all this SHTF going on, that I will be able to sell a bunch for  pretty cheap and still make money since I will be getting them for nothing.  
DAM,  I wish you were closer @Baymule ..... I could save you about half the feed money and the cost of the chicks.... but no matter how I figure it, it is just too far to come get them.  Like someone in NC or SC it would be worth a meet half way thing.  Give me some gas money or pay a couple dollars for some half grown ones and get 20-30 or more to raise up.....

So I will go back to test the 2nd milking tomorrow morning at the farm I did this afternoon,;  then meet the guy who has been working for my son some, and he is going to help me get the pen moved and set back up to use for now.  I guess I will continue to raise them at his property for this year....

House owner called and just wanted me to know he hasn't heard back from the appraiser yet.  I expected it to take at least 2 weeks so was appreciative about his just touching base.  

There is a link to a video on Self Sufficient self (sister site to BYH)  by a Prof Dolores Cahill.... done by Del Bigtree on the HighWire..... I am not any good at trying to post links.  But anyone questioning this whole virus and the shut down, and the insanity of it all.... needs to watch it.  This woman, has more PhD's and credits to her name, YEARS as a immunologist and molecular biologist.... and is part of a group of scientists in Europe that have studied Sars and Ebola and all that and enough credits behind her to make Dr Anthony Faucci  look like a first year med student.... and what she says about this "covid-19" and all is just amazing..... 
Plus today I heard that now they are saying that it is unlikely a person can contact the virus from surfaces.....this on a normal radio station..... 

We have been duped and are being played for fools over this covid-19 virus and our country is being destroyed by these radical idiots. No one is saying it isn't devastating but that it has been handled badly, and that the group of doctors and scientists are saying that hydroxycloriquin and vitamins and possible using some antibiotics is as good a preventative as there ever was..... and it has been pushed aside and put down due to manipulation by people and companies that are in it for the money..... not for the truth about what really works.  

Maybe I am being taken in, but it follows so much else of what I have read by "fringe" doctors, and I just don't trust the mainstream media for some of what they are trying to shove down our throats;  or the agendas that they are also supporting instead of being fair and reporting all sides of an issue.


----------



## farmerjan

Also, thank you @Senile_Texas_Aggie  for the links.  I enjoyed the videos.  
It has been cold and rainy here, from 48 to 56 the last couple days.  Really chilly and raw and damp.  Had 1.3 inches as of 8 a.m. yesterday morning,  and I didn't go out today and look with everything else going on, so will try to check and dump 2 days worth tomorrow.  There has been some horrible flooding in Michigan with 2 dams collapsing, and there has been some flooding south of here.  This has been an extremely crazy storm sitting on  us moving slowly, and it is moving almost straight north/northwest instead of the usual west to east movement.  Plus the chilly temperatures.


----------



## farmerjan

If you go on our sister site   (SufficientSelf).. I think it is @LazyGardener that has posted the videos.  Look at the one she posted that linkd Faucci to the Sars back in the early 2000's and his TOTAL SUPPORT for chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine.... talk about hypocritical Bas@#$ds......  all because he has financial interest in that other drug they are pushing, remdesivir  or something like that......

I'm going to bed, put this ankle up and read for a little bit.  Got to get up by 4:30 to go back to the farm for their 2nd test.


----------



## Mike CHS

You should have a beautiful day tomorrow if you get what we had today.

I'm curious to know how history is going to report this past couple of months although I have become skeptical about any history we read about anymore.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is really Good to hear from ya.........sorry to hear PT is't more comfortable for ya, but it'll get better as the muscles respond and the active life that ya live will keep the muscles stretching and that helps with the aches and cramps.....something I have done to raise the leg, is, to angle a crutch against a wall.....put end of crutch against the chair ya are sitting in and use the hand bar as the heel holder....I have also laid on the couch and used the top of the backreast to hold leg up....the couch is more comfortable than the floor...🤣

That sure is a whole lotta  chicken!!.........I'd have to go "healthy" and just skin a whole bunch of em....cause that would be waayy more feather snatching than I'd prefer to be involved in....
As far as the virus thing....I don't think we'll truly ever know for sure the extint that "deception" plays into the "ebb and flow" of society....but, it most certainly does....it is sad that innocent people are sacrificed and preyed upon....as the gap widens between the "haves" and the "have nots"....I respect and understand how ya feel and ya have every right to voice your opinion, as we all do....I sure don't want either of ya to leave the forum....you both have helped me tremendously and have the highest respect for ya both.....I still have the desire to meet both of ya before I leave this world, and there would be a very big hole in my heart if this blamed craziness that grips our land stands in the way of 2 "icons" in the Herd, remaining with the Herd....


----------



## Baymule

It sure would have helped if you had known about putting your foot UP and about the Even Up sooner rather than now. On the putting your foot up, can you put pillows under your foot/leg at night when you sleep? 

30-50 left behinds? I wish we did live closer, I could put some of those to good use! I am looking to get 20 more in mid August. I don't need 20, need to ask my hay guy Russell if he wants a half dozen to raise. I'll have to show him how to process them. A lady came out yesterday and bought 2 chickens at $6 a pound and didn't bat an eye. These last 10 chickens were 2 1/2 months old and dressed out at 7 1/2 pounds, one was over 8 pounds.  She said she'd like 4 or 5 more. Minimum order is 20 chicks, so about 10 is what I want. 

Here's the link to the video.






						Coronavirus Concern Up
					

Please take the time to read this, and pass it forward:    Fantastic video.  Thank you for sharing.



					www.sufficientself.com


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Have not been on here to post after the issue in the coronavirus thread. I uncomfortable with the situation and feel like maybe I should just back out.



I did not understand your reference until I went and read the coronavirus thread for the first time this morning.  Now it is clearer.  I hope you don't leave the forum.  You are one of my favorite folks on the forum.  I also hope Miss @frustratedearthmother doesn't leave the forum, either.  She is one of my favorite of folks here in the forum as well.

I know folks can get passionate about a number of subjects, especially religion and politics, and when they get passionate, they sometimes descend into name calling.  (Heck, they can passionate about sports teams or trucks.  Just get a bunch of guys together and say that "Chevy (or Ford or Ram) is the best truck!"  See what happens then.  These phenomena are confirmation of Mark Twain's observation: "In all matters of opinion, our adversaries are insane.")  This is why I rarely visit any kind of political or religious forum on the internet -- the haters take over and drive away those like myself who would like to read differing points of view shared in a polite, respectful manner.  Sadly, very few folks take to heart the observation "I might be wrong".

Please note the previous paragraph was not directed at you per se.  All of us, including me, have a tendency to want to present our opinion as the truth and not want to hear differing points of view.  (After all, they are insane.)  But remembering that others that disagree with us are human like we are, in both the positive and negative things that implies, will help each of us not to descend into mean-spiritedness.

To repeat what I said, please don't leave the forum.  I will be sad if that happens.  We would all suffer a great loss.  You know so much about so many things.  You have always been helpful to so many people. You are a blessing. 

Miss @frustratedearthmother, the words above also apply to you.  Please don't leave the forum!  You, too, are one of my favorite folks here.  You too know so much about so many things!  You, too, have always been helpful to so many people. You are a blessing. 

I am sorry if I have been too "preachy".  I just hate to see good folks be misunderstood and mistreated and felt I needed to say something.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> and they are saying UP ABOVE MY HEART..... like really up in the air


Did you tell them that your Rockette days are in the past? 



farmerjan said:


> and so I struggled with the uneven walking due to the boot making my left foot so much higher. It has put pressure on the knees, and the PT said many people even have it affect their hips.


Wow, just wow. Why wouldn't that be simple common sense? You can't just hike up one leg and not expect a whole bunch of other parts to have to adjust as well. Seems like a "lifted" shoe would be part of the post surgery instructions, preferably known early enough to get the shoe before hitting the operating table.



farmerjan said:


> If you go on our sister site   (SufficientSelf).. I think it is @LazyGardener that has posted the videos.  Look at the one she posted that linkd Faucci to the Sars back in the early 2000's and his TOTAL SUPPORT for chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine.... talk about hypocritical Bas@#$ds......  all because he has financial interest in that other drug they are pushing, remdesivir  or something like that......


Or maybe do some fact checking of things that seem unlikely. It seems that a lot of people are willing to believe and repeat things without validation.

Politifact article on the Fauci conspiracy theory


----------



## farmerjan

I have done extensive checking on the use of hydroxychloroquine and how it was used back for the "Sars - 1" corona virus and how this covid 19 is a "Sars - 2" .... still a corona virus .... The immunologist,  Dr Cahill has more going for her than many of the other scientists/doctors that have searched for and developed protocol for treating things like the Sars and Ebola outbreaks in the early 2000's..... Fauci also was a big proponent of it back then.  But do your own research on it.  And all of a sudden he is saying that we really do need to ease back into a real life because of the damage this is doing to the economy and how it will be more devastating if we do not get some more movement. 

 And today there is a report on the "normal news channels" that it has been decided that you probably cannot get the virus from surfaces unless it is still wet like from a sneeze just landing on the surface and you have to get it on your hand and put it directly in your mouth.....

But again, all of us have to make our own decisions.  Read the FOOLISH BS that the schools are trying to say will be required for school this fall in California.... holy cow...... all the more reason to home school and to let the kids have private get togethers between the home schooling families on private properties......
I wouldn't want to live in California , and then add Mass as second.....
Virginia has gotten bad enough.


----------



## Bruce

(started this before Jan just posted) (and our internet went down!) 

I thought about this while I was clearing out all the grass from part of the garden and first I want to make sure you understand that I was not talking about Jan specifically but people in general accepting something that seems unlikely without fact checking. I hope you didn't think I was targeting you but I can see in hindsight how you could. 

I've got the video going now and find it somewhat odd. Cahill is saying that people should take Vitamins C&D and zinc and their immune systems will be strong enough to deal with this virus and people wouldn't even know they have it. If that is true why haven't we all been told to take those daily to protect ourselves from all viruses? Why do people get and die from the flu every year if VC&D + zinc will protect them?? That makes no sense to me. 

I think Trump might want to hear the part about 3 Chloroquine pills does the trick since apparently he is taking it daily.

On the claim that Fauci is pushing Remdesivir because he will profit from it. Also false:
Politifact article posted yesterday 

I would like to see references to Fauci being a big proponent of Chloroquine for SARS. I didn't find any but who knows what the proper search terms would be!

Regarding the recent "surfaces" news, from what I find the feeling is that it isn't the major way of transmission, but that doesn't mean it can't happen. It would be VERY nice if there were some scientific studies done that show the likelihood of transmission through surfaces is no minimal as to not be of concern! Hopefully someone is doing them. In any case it does seem like the OCD wiping down of surfaces might be able to be curtailed. 

And while my internet is back up, the video won't continue. Oh well.


----------



## rachels.haven

Hydroxychloroquine gave me chemically induced depression. It was bizarre. If someone takes it they should be alert for that. It is a side effect of it, but it is a less publicized one. Quinine can take a slow toll on mental health too, which is a really unsettling thought when considering the president claims to be taking it.


----------



## Baymule

Selenium also boosts your immune system. Your daily requirements are 400 mcg. I take a 200 mcg daily. Selenium is also necessary to fight off cancerous cells. A very interesting book is Minerals For The Genetic Code. I’ve read it many times and learn something new each time I read it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Thank you, Mr. @Bruce, for doing the research on the claims that Dr. Fauci is profiting from the COVID-19 treatment.


----------



## farmerjan

Vitamins are not presented as ways to boost systems or to help fight off infections or anything because they CANNOT BE PATENTED.  Unless you go to a naturapathic doctor or someone who is big on natural healing and such, very seldom will any conventional doctor tell you to take more than a "multi" vitamin supplement.  They don't see or haven't been taught, and don't want to see that building a healthy immune system is a better way to fight off infections and such.  They will sometimes do some blood tests and the most often prescribed "supplement" is iron, and the majority of that is for women during their reproductive life stage.  Until there is a real deficiency, vitamins are not often looked to by conventional medicine for solutions to problems.
Vegetables grown in healthy, well mineralized soil, have been shown to have more vitamins and minerals in them and more available to the human body to absorb.  So, use your own judgement.  Most on here are into healthier living and eating, and will see the benefits of eating animals and foods  from their own gardens and pastures, because of the healthier and more tasty product.
Most doctors will not  recognize how important Vit C is because we supposedly get it from our food, yet humans and guinea pigs are the only 2 mammals that do not make it in their own system, and it has to be supplemented in some form.  I don't know of a single person that gets enough, to do more than maintain their system, and not enough for a therapeutic dose to help ward off viruses.
But to each his own belief about what is just barely enough to maintain, and what is needed to have a good healthy immune system and well functioning body, and what are therapeutic amounts.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> humans and guinea pigs are the only 2 mammals that do not make it in their own system, and it has to be supplemented in some form.



Slight correction: none of the great apes, including humans, are able to synthesize their own vitamin C.  But I think the rest of your observations are correct.

On a slightly related topic, I watched a YouTube video yesterday that addressed the food supply chain.  After watching it, I think I understand better why farmers have an oversupply of food while grocery stores shelves are often bare.  See what you think of it:






Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  thank you.  That was a good video.  And it showed in the background shots how much agriculture is a labor intensive business....even on the huge farms.   It is true about how much is ;  or rather was ;  consumed in the restaurant sector and how farming has evolved to provide the products that the restaurant and food service sectors require.  Everyone (meaning as a general statement)  keeps saying why can't people go to get things directly from the farmer. This shows just a little bit of the enormous size and immense scale of the growing of just vegetables is and how it is just not practical that people can go and get the food or even pick their own.  Add to it things like the "biosecurity" at the farms that produce eggs and milk, to prevent someone from bringing in a disease on their shoes, to the poultry houses, and you can begin to see the complications of some of the daily farming complications.  
What if people wanted to go get chicken, like the broilers?  99.9% of the people who consume them wouldn't have the slightest idea of what to do with a 5 lb live broiler????? So then they need to go to the poultry processing plant..... but the workers there work in close quarters.... so the whole thing continues to escalate.  There are too many parts of  animal industries that are dependent on people that robots cannot do.  Add to the workers that got sick, and the whole big deal that has made this virus seem to be so much more horrible than the usual flu spikes, and then add in the labor unions for the workers, and it has spiralled out of control and out of proportion.  Yes this virus is serious;  but as a whole, it is more serious to those that are in the susceptible range.  Both the prof Cahill,, and the two doctors in Calf that had the earlier video about how the immune system works,  (Dr. Erikson was one of the two) have shown that there are constant threats to our own body immunity and we have to continue to strengthen it.  
The flu shot so many people take is not a vaccine..... it does not prevent the flu.  It is a way to innoculate the bodies own immune system to hopefully allow it to provide some defense to that strain and other strains that you might be exposed to.  Most everyone I know has had a form of the flu after getting the shot.   It is not like a smallpox vaccine that PREVENTS  you from ever getting it as the smallpox is a specific strain that has not mutated.  Same as rabies.  We will never be rid of the flu, or of any of the corona viruses as they continue to mutate.  We will be immune to the SPECIFIC strain we had, but it is a never ending thing that viruses like them will mutate.  Some will have a greater resistance and even immunity to the various strains due to their own very strong immune systems. 
Until the medical community gets to the point of wanting to keep people healthy FIRST, and not to wanting to TREAT a disease or problem,  after it happens.....BECAUSE drugs that are developed are more profitable than naturally, (and some man made), occurring remedies to STAY HEALTHY, and to keep your immune system operating at it's peak, then we will continue to have all these things happen in people.  
And people have to get to the point that they are willing to go the extra effort to be healthy, and to not want the doctors to prescribe a pill to FIX what is wrong with them.   So many are all about "quick fixes" and not about taking responsibility for what we do that undermines our health and well being.


----------



## thistlebloom

Very well said, as usual Jan.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday afternoon.  Happy Memorial day and my sincere thank you to everyone of you have served this country in some sort of capacity.  I had some relatives in the service over the years, and I respect the sacrifices they made to fight for what they believe in.  Be that for whatever side they served on too, as I had relatives in the Union Army, and a distant one that fought for the south, and some in the various WW's as well as my ex in the Vietnam mess.  

It is partly cloudy, some sun, but it is very humid, muggy, and "close feeling".  Yesterday I went to a new farm, that one of the other testers asked me to take over. It turned black, and then it poured down like I haven't seen in awhile.  They got in the neighborhood of 3 1/2 inches over the 2 plus hours.  The lightning was so close, the father said that he saw it hit the lightning rods on the one barn, and it hit with the thunder right behind it so close and the cows jerked in the parlor as the electricity went through the pipelines and all with all the water and metal in there.  

We had 1 inch in my gauge here at the house.  It is still muggy and sticky.  Started out cloudy but the sun has been out some.  Still calling for some showers and possible thunderstorms again, more sun tomorrow and then more rain coming in for several days. 

Chickens have settled in okay.  Have lost a bunch, but that is expected.  Started out with over 60, about 64 or 65 I think.  Have about 50 that look like they will make the transition from the confinement house to the outside open air life now.  I always figure to lose 20% or more just because.   I will count them maybe tomorrow if there are no more dead ones.  They have all figured out where the feeder is and that the waterer is not the little nipples but in the 5 gallon fountains.  So that is all good.  Especially since I had no intention of getting these. 

Got the new carb for the mower so hopefully that will get put on tomorrow and the mower will run again.  Cheaper to put the new one on than to have the mower serviced.  Got the new taillight lens for the truck,  that got broken when I first tried using the clutch with the boot and didn't get it pushed in far enough and hit the wrecked truck and broke the lens. Whoops.....

Met with the people on the house.  Came back with a price of 75,000 which is within the range I was thinking;  in fact that is what I first thought it might be priced at.  Now have to call the Credit Union tomorrow to make an appt with the mtg person that called me after I applied online.  Also the appraiser told them that one of the local banks was real good about working with people on "fixer - upper"  houses so I will definitely be calling them and get an appt and see what they have to say.  Owners have said that they are satisfied with my verbal saying I want it, no down payment, and they said that they will not take any offers from anyone even if someone were to call and say they were interested.  I told them that I would keep them apprised of my progress with the banks.  They have to do the paperwork to make the surveyed piece off the original land legal through the county, but it has basically been approved.  Surveyor will come back and put in the pins and I asked if they could get them to also put some T-posts alongside with surveyor tape on it so that it would be easier to find since everything is growing up so much.  I offered to pay for the t-posts, but they said it would be good for them to also know exactly where the lines are.  So hopefully that will get done this week and I will be able to see exactly where the lines are although we walked out and looked at it and I have a good idea. 

So, the banks are first.... then looking for someone to do the bathroom and the possibility of getting the pipes extended up to the upstairs room for a future small bathroom up there.  I am hoping that is all will go okay, and maybe that the banks will be wanting someone to borrow that has a pretty good chance to pay it back.   I don't want to get ahead of things, but am going to do some looking for possibilities for the replacing the bathtub/surround and such.  I have no idea of what is available. I am thinking that something that might be "elderly friendly"  after the ankle surgery has made me aware of some things that would be helpful to someone who can't just "hop in the shower"....

PT tomorrow morning so I am going to get the milk samples packed this evening from yesterdays test.... and we will see how tomorrow goes.  I have been trying to do all the different exercises at least twice a day..... 
The compression stocking has helped with the swelling, but it is not easy to get it on even first thing in the morning.


----------



## Baymule

That is good news on the house. That is kinda like the way we sold our old house. It was a handshake deal, no realtor, no earnest money, just a verbal agreement. On the re-plumbing the place, have you considered pex plumbing? We had our old house re-plumbed with it after an old galvanized pipe burst in the ceiling.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope it all works out with the house....  ...a suggestion on the compression stocking....I have never used one, but my mom did...and she would roll them off and on....don't know if it would help ya, but something I thought of....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

This is GREAT NEWS on the house!  Finally it seems that you are going to have your own place and not have to deal with a crazy landlord again!   Any idea how long it will take to get the survey, loan, and a closing date?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Great news on the house! 



Baymule said:


> On the re-plumbing the place, have you considered pex plumbing?


I think that is all the plumbers use now. Fast and easy. Cuts fast and clean with a tube cutter, connect fittings with a special ratcheting plier thing and a clamp. No sweating, no flux, no plumber's putty. And it is cheap, like $0.20/ft in rolls. Copper is about $1.50/ft.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The only caution with it is...check the local and state code laws as to the "approved" use of it....some states are only allowing certain applications for its use....especially if a resale in the future takes place, ya sure would hate to replace it just so ya could sell....  ...I do like it and plan on using it here...when we get to some inside stuff....


----------



## farmerjan

Things for the house situation will be sorta on hold as I try to get appointments with lenders and all that stuff. Owners are going to get the plot "registered" with the county or whatever they have to do to make it legal and the surveyor is going to come back and mark the boundaries and I asked to have t-posts driven next to the pins in the ground with a piece of surveyors tape so they can be seen.  Told the owners I would pay for it if extra and they said it would benefit them also so not a problem. 
At least I made a smart move a few years ago and moved about 75% of my retirement into a SAFE investment so it has not lost so terribly much in this last downturn.  Doesn't pay but 2.25 % but cannot lose anything with the volatile market either.  I still put some into the more risky "regular" investments so can make or lose ( as this last quarter) but that is part of it.  So I should have ample to take out to make the 20% down payment that I want to make, and still have a little left in there.  Even with paying the taxes on what I take out. That is a relief.  

I will have to do the bathroom so am going to have to start looking at tub/shower stuff and am going to do some perusing online first.  The upstairs ceilings can wait and the upstairs can be closed off for now if need be,  or while the ceilings are torn down and the dusty mess is made.  But I definitely want to see about the possibility of extending the pipes into the upstairs for a small bathroom,  for future resale value and use.  I could even rent the upstairs to someone if they had their own bathroom.... with kitchen priviledges or something if I needed to.  Maybe have someone live in, in exchange for house cleaning and a cheap rent?  Students alsways looking for housing and am 1/2 hour from Lexington Va with 2 colleges and little over 1/2 hour from Staunton Va to the north and another college.... Even a grad student looking for cheap housing in exchange for some work and a little rent?  Possibility to think about even though I think I would prefer to be quietly ALONE.... some students aren't looking for party central and I know someone who has had a couple that were great and they got a little rent and some work done and it was great.  Sure they aren't all wonderful.... but something to consider.   Some possibilities but even just to have a small upstairs bathroom that would definitely add value.   The downstairs one is between the kitchen and "master bedroom"  so is accessible to easy use from being outside.... and there is an extra sink in the "mud room" so to speak for general wash up messy hands and such so not a problem. 
Anyway, some stuff to look at as I want to be ready to start stuff,  if I can get  it.  The guy who has been helping at the farm some would be a good one to pay a bit to to tear out the old bath/tub surround and all.  He just put the new carb on my mower and got it running and did all the lawn and most all the weed eating and did a pretty good job of it.  He's on disability, can't drive truck anymore due to severe diabetes and all.... so I think he is glad to just get some work.  All under the table stuff too;  he has helped with the cows a few times, and they have been working on fences and such.  a a jack of all trades from what I see and does a decent job.  He likes to do the mechanical work and did quite a bit from what I have heard.  Says he is a fair carpenter and can fix/rebuild my 2 portable chicken pens (tractors) as the one has plywood that is getting rotten.  That would be great.
He doesn't have any transportation right now and I have a truck that needs a transmission, so my son and I think that it would be a good truck for him to fix and then do some sort of a "trade off" for some other labor..... It's another ranger that I had that the transmission went bad in several years ago.  The one I got now only cost 1100 and it gets better mileage and I have been driving it for nearly 5 years, so was a good deal at the time.  This other one was supposed to be fixed by a mechanic that is very good, but she just never would seem to "get to it" and I am tired of it.  I gave her a check 2 years ago as a downpayment on the work, and after a year I stopped cuz I hadn't heard from her and she gave me the check back as she had never cashed it.... but said she was going to get to it.  Now her mom is sick and she is closing up the shop she had bought and was operating, so just recently I called her about it and she said to just come get it back that she hadn't done anything and since she was cleaning out the shop to sell, it would need to be moved away. 
Pain that it has sat all this time, but might work out good if he can get it up and running and I can maybe trade off a "cheap selling price"  for other work around.   I would probably sell it if I paid someone else to get it running again.... I like the 95(96?) I am running now and it gets better gas mileage anyway. I might even look for another like this one to have as an extra down the road.  So since I haven't had the other one, I won't miss it if it is fixed and "sold/traded".....with no more financial input from me. 

So I am going to get him to continue to do the weed eating here and even the mowing if he wants extra money, and then I won't have to deal with the landlord anymore. 

I expect that I will have to "stay here"  for a  couple months after actually getting the other place, in order to get things done that need to be done, bathroom, painting, things like the septic emptied, and all that.  I want to basically move a room at a time so that I am not overwhelmed with boxes all at once too.  It will be worth it to get things all put into place as I go, instead of looking at a ton of boxes all piled everywhere.  I don't expect to actually get moved into it before fall because we also have haying to do,  and this ankle will be somewhat restrictive too.   But that will be okay too, as then I will be able to dig up and move the peach trees, and the flowers I have planted here that I want to take with me, like the peonies from an old homestead that are looking just gorgeous coming into bloom now. Also to figure out where I want the chickens and to do some outside work there.  There are some HUGE boxwoods that are behind the house that I want taken out and some "sapling trees" that have come up that I want to remove too.  I want to get a feel for where the sun comes up and how it moves across there and how it will affect growing stuff.  Not that I want to make "MAJOR" changes, but some stuff has been let go so long that it is way over grown, like the boxwoods.  The one sister remembers being able to jump over them when she was a kid...... 50+ years ago.... and she says they were not trimmed or shaped much that she can remember.  They are nearly as tall as the house and very dense and hold alot of damp air behind the house.  If they were gone then I think the house would lend its self to alot more looking nice.  The owners are going to severely trim back the forsythia that is along the fence along the road.  It is a hazard to see up the road and I would probably take it completely out.... but being cut way back will do for now.  I like it so would probably move it, or some shoots, to another side of the property as it makes a great hedge for privacy.  Just not where it is. 
There are 2 other ways to enter the property off the road so might make one or both more accessible as I don't like coming out on the main road with all the traffic. 

All sorts of possibilities.  Just got to get the financing in place, get a lawyer to represent me with the paperwork, since there is no real estate agent involved......  So waiting on the financial institutions.....


----------



## farmerjan

I will ask Glenn, the friend that looked at the ceiling.... he does this for a living so to speak, so would know what is legal,  as far as the type plumbing allowed... and what can be done without getting into a big "todo" with the building departments and such.  

It's raining again.  Has been warm the last few nights, but nothing like the 90's that @Bruce was talking about.  Kinda glad that we don't have those swings.... I don't want all that cold anymore  and then up into the 80's and 90's ..... bad enough we get from the 20's/30's to the 80's and sometimes 90's.....don't want ZERO temps.  I mean we do get it on occasion, but it will only last for a few days and then go back to the normal 20-40 swing..... Not for the last few years though... we get the warmer end of winter time temps;  then these crazy warm ups and chill downs then really warm, for what is supposed to be springtime.


----------



## Mike CHS

Maintaining two places has a lot of advantages, especially if your are renovating the final destination.  We did that for almost two years and the only drawback was the fact that one place was in  Charleston and of course the other was here.  That gave us plenty of time to get it where we wanted it and let me continue to draw a paycheck until we were at the point that we didn't need. it.


----------



## farmerjan

Luckily for me @Mike CHS , these 2 places are within 5 or so miles of each other.  I will obviously have to pay rent for a few extra months, as well as whatever the mortgage payment is, but don't foresee  that as a huge problem for just a few months.  So thinking about what @CntryBoy777 said about taking the  mortgage for the longer time frame, with the smaller payment,  and then if things get tight I won't be scrambling to make a payment, that might be the very best thing to do, make the "smaller payment" while trying to do what I want done, and paying the rent while I get things moved into a "completed" room as I go.  Then after getting there and not having to make the rent payment, can put extra to the mtg pay't and have it all go to principle and pay it off quicker.  The rate for 15 yrs is less than the 25 or 30, but if you pay it off quicker, it ought to figure out. And I will continue to test, for as long as I feel okay with it, so that will be money to go towards whatever as it has been here all along.  I just don't want to move in with 5 rooms worth of boxes, and it is close enough that I can do things there at a little more leisurely pace.  Of course, we will get into hay here as soon as the weather calls for more than 2 days of sun/partly cloudy...... it is raining again tonight.  So my time will be somewhat limited anyway for a few months.  

 The goal is to be out of here before cold weather..... and I only have to give him a months notice that I am leaving.... that is what he told me a year or 2 ago, when I asked as I told him that there was a possibility that I might move to my son's place if he couldn't find a renter....  of course I really wasn't planning to move there, but wanted to get a little bit of a feel for the way things were.... I have ALOT of stuff to move.... and will be going through some more to get rid of but I also have alot that could be yard sale stuff.... and this new place has a very good location as it is on a fairly busy road.  But then again, I might want to just take it all down to the local Drive In Movie theater that has a once a month "flea market" with you paying for a spot and selling stuff..... Rather than have people stopping at the house.... so some pros and cons.... I have some furniture that I probably won't take with me either..... and after this ankle and the future knee replacements, a recliner will be in my future.   Never had one so maybe ought to treat myself to one.


----------



## farmerjan

I am not telling him that I am leaving until I have most all m y stuff moved anyway.... I will get the chicken runs and all moved as he hates them here anyway..... clean up the outside like he wants it to look like,;  then move the inside stuff as I go up there after I get it painted etc...... 
Yeah I am really hoping and anticipating this all works.....


----------



## Mini Horses

THRILLED for you on the house news!!   I know it will work out.  Then "YOURS" will have a new meaning.   

 My house is larger than I need but, like you say....rental is possible.    In my case, I have a septic & mobile home DD lives in at the rear of the farm.   I have thought that  at some point I may put a small house there to live in, cut way back on animals & rent this house, barns & 10 acres.   Rates they get now I'd make out well.   Only grand goes to college  this Fall & within 2 yrs, I expect DD will move.     Lives change.  She's been a devoted single mom for many years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Having been in the young man's "shoes"....recently...I can assure ya he would be "tickled pink" to fixing up the truck....and a very gracious "gift" on your part.....  ....I certainly wouldn't say a word to the landlord til I had to.....and get proof of any "agreement" ya have with them to....don't need to see ya on a future episode of Judge Judy.....🤣


----------



## Baymule

Moving is a big job and a lot of work. We closed on this place in September 1014, but didn’t move until February 14, 2015 which also happened to be our 19th anniversary. LOL We had sold our old house and had 3 days to vacate. Even though we had done TONS of work here, packing it all in a U-Haul was a mad house.  Once I had the house ready to move into, I wanted to move at a more leisurely pace, but it came to closing day on the old house and there was still plenty of stuff to move. LOL LOL 

I am happy for you, this will be YOUR house and you can do what you want to. Chickens, garden, redo the inside and it is yours to do with as you wish.


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> don't need to see ya on a future episode of Judge Judy.....🤣




BUT -- might be fun to watch


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> BUT -- might be fun to watch


Nah, you'd probably see me getting hauled off to jail!!!!!   Actually, I don't foresee any big problems with the landlord as I think he will be unhappy to see me go because I pay the rent on time, don't bother him for anything, and gave up on the garden and my chickens here so nothing for him to fuss about except I don't keep it looking "better homes and gardens perfect" from the road view.  It will take me awhile to get stuff moved and I will just put a load in the truck every time I get ready to leave..... The appliances are all his,  came with the house, except for the freezers, and I hope to get one empty and then get it moved, then move the stuff from one here to there, then move the next empty one..... I have 4 which is alot for one person, but when we kill an steer it takes a BIG amount of room.  Plus I prefer to freeze my vegs most of the time rather than can but I can many of my fruits.  I probably need to start canning some of the meats but honestly, I have never canned meat.  Mom always froze it so I do the same.  Would be kinda nice to have a BYH  get together, have some of the more adept "canning experts, like @Baymule " come, spend a few days camping out on the property and in the house, and help me do a "sshet pot" of already butchered chickens up.....  and then send some of the bounty home with everyone else too....
Since there might be some real issues with the freezers and place to put them, it was suggested to me to maybe invest in  one of the "amish bldgs"  what we call "Byler type Barns here"  as a storage place for the freezers.  You can get them already wired up for things like a workshop and that might be the better way to go since there is no "back porch" like there is here. And the one "mud room" area is not very big.  Something to consider.  They cost in the neighborhood of  1-4,000 all according to size and what they "have" and that is delivered to your spot.  Get an electrician to run the wire from the breaker box out to it and instant extra storage room.  I will be looking at them too in my travels here around.  Just need to get the dumb people at the banks to call me back with a appt to meet..... Part of the problem is my lack of cell service here lately and that is from all the people at home using the towers all the time and the overload so you can't get on them.  

Still waiting on Verizon to get the d@#$@d road in for the start of the tower on my son's property too.  At least the chickens are off to the side away from where they should be putting in the driveway/road.  At the rate they are going we will have the first cutting hay off the property before they even get on it to disturb the ground.... 

Did some counting finally, and realized that there weren't 60+ when I got them, as the count kept coming out to 53 with the ones I lost the first couple of days.  Must've counted a group twice.   Have lost a few more, which is to be expected due to the complete upheaval of their existence and some were pretty small and puny looking.  So as of yesterday I had 39 pretty decent healthy looking cornish x that were already venturing out into some of the underbrush.   So again, losing about 20-30% which seems to be the norm.  Seems like alot but then since I am not paying for them, I guess I can't complain. I have gotten some batches and only lost 2 or 3 out of 20, but mostly like this time,  there were a fair number of some pretty scrawny ones.  And 3 that were crippled that wouldn't be able to get around to eat;  don't know how they manage to live that long except they are so close to the feed and water and didn't have to travel very far to survive.... but that is why they were pretty scrawny. 
 And I just realized that the first of June is right around the corner and I will be calling the other guy here real close, that had all those left over the last time and wants me to be able to come get them this time..... This source will probably be my main source going forward as there is a possibility that the other farm will be losing their contract with the poultry company.  The houses are getting some age and need some upgrading and I am not sure the farmer is going to put the money into them.  Plus, I have always dealt with whomever is living and "managing" the farm... chickens and dairy.... and the guy there now is looking at buying his own place and moving on.  Can't blame him, there is no time off there and I sure wouldn't work like that for someone else forever..... so might lose my contact there.   Getting with this other guy, who is a friend of both my son and I,  my son's age, and real close.... I will only be 5 miles or so away in the other house.... makes more sense.


----------



## Baymule

Canning meat is fairly easy. It just takes a looooong time to process it! If I get 3 cookings done in one day, I’ve done good. Already cooked meat is a time saver for throwing a meal together. Plus it frees up freezer space. It would be fun to get together and have a canning party! And a sheet rock party, tape and float party, paint party, fence party, gee I hope you like parties! LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

YES, let's party!!   I'm happily eating from chicken I canned New Yrs eve.  LOL  I'm about 3.5 hrs from ya.  Bay has a longer drive    I could bring my son -- he's no good at canning but, frames houses & does additions, barns, does roofs, siding, etc.    Yep, we can party -- big time.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Doesn't pay but 2.25 % but cannot lose anything with the volatile market either.


2.25% isn't bad at all these days.



farmerjan said:


> Sure they aren't all wonderful.... but something to consider.


I suspect if you find grad students or older students you'll be better off. I'd steer clear of the 18 Y/O freshmen that just escaped the bondage of living in their parents' home. PARTY PARTY PARTY.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses i will defer to your canning expertise and join my talents (mostly energy and tell me what to do) to the experience of your son and we could put in that extra bathroom. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses i will defer to your canning expertise and join my talents (mostly energy and tell me what to do) to the experience of your son and we could put in that extra bathroom. LOL





Thanks for the support @Baymule ..... 

Actually, I would want to have any/every one that wanted to come when the bathroom was working.....  a bit more comfortable for all....

Talked to my credit union today and was not very impressed with the woman.  I explained the whole deal, and that the house needed some stuff done, bathroom and the upstairs ceilings, and that I planned to do the bathroom before moving in so that I could use it in a normal way.... that I had had a contractor friend look at it and that he said that the breaker/panel box was a good one and all that would pass as he does this for a living.....
So she said that they naturally would have to get an appraiser to come out and if they mentioned in the appraisal that the bathroom needed remodeling to be used, and about the ceilings, that they would require that the work be done before they would approve it.  Either by the owners, or by me.  I said ( AGAIN ) that I was buying it as is, that the owners were not going to put any money into it and that I sure wasn't going to do the work until it was MINE.....
Then I said that I wanted to put down 20% of the purchase price, and then she said that it would be helpful as with 20% down, I wouldn't need PMI..... (private mortgage insurance).  But that before they would even consider looking that I had to have a signed contract from them, stating that they agree to sell it for X dollars, that they were the seller, that I was the buyer and any other contingencies.... like subject to a home inspection..... ...... Oh but my 29 YEAR history of being with the same company was good .... EXCEPT  why was I only part-time now????? I said, I AM SEMI-RETIRED...... 

I was pretty P.O.ed at this point.  

Got a call in to the other bank that was suggested to me.  Come to find out, she is the wife of friends of my son's..... that could be good or bad ...LOL..... and she gave me her cell # in a return call while I was in PT..... so after trying again this aft and she was on the phone..... I will call her this weekend when I am out with good service and just see what she has to say.  

I am also considering talking to the owners..... see if they would hold the mortgage for a year,  with the 20% downpayment made to them.....so it would be mine,  so that I can get the work done then go and get a conventional mtg..... with the house being in better shape (ready to move in condition so to speak), ( and if they hold the mortgage I might qualify for "re-financing"  so a better rate maybe) ,  but if the work is done, it  ought to appraise for more so shouldn't have any trouble getting a mortgage........the couple that came and looked at it for me is doing that very thing with a guy on a place they have now.....
  Not going to do anything til I at least talk to the other bank, and going to talk to our farm credit where my son has all the farm loans.....Their interest rates are higher, but they pay back like 20% of the interest paid..... he got back quite a bit from the loans he paid on last year.... he says he has figured it and it works out to be much the same rate when all is figured in.   Can't hurt to go talk to them too.   So I will just let the owners know I have talked to a couple of people and will let them know if/when I hear anything.  That I am going to need some sort of a signed  proof of intent to sell / "purchase" this particular place from them.  Like a real estate agent has a contract that both sign with any stipulations .... like most have something about it being contingent on the buyers selling the their own property and such.... but I don't have that to worry about.  But a signed contract because a "verbal agreement" is not enough it seems.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya may want advice from a real estate lawyer....they know the "ins&outs" and can draw up a "contract" that includes each person's responsibility towards an agreement....  .....I wouldn't waste time with any that didn't look to "cater" to me....if they want ya to jump thru "hoops"....find another.....


----------



## farmerjan

One of the places we rent, the guy is a real estate agent.... so might ask him about a standard contract between 2 people.  Have a lawyer that I can use that did my will MANY years ago..... son of a former dairy farmer so knew them back then.... my son used him for a simple rental agreement on the house that is down  on the other farm, 20 miles south of here.  

We had a horrific storm last night, wind blew and it poured down, thunder lightning and all.  Before the internet went all wonky, you could see the severe storm cell over our area, in the radar picture.   My rain gauge was even blown a bit sideways as the ground is so soft from the rain the last few days.  Took the top 10-15 feet out of one of the 2 big tall pines, at least 60 feet tall,  in the front yard.  They have been dying the last few years and no life in them at all this year,  and a few weeks ago I told the landlord that he really needed to see about getting them taken down  before they fell over and hit the porch or something.  Well, the top wound up half over on the fence on the other side of the driveway and across the driveway.  He just took his big tractor with the front end loader and got it off.  Maybe now he will take them down?????   Doubt it, that will cost money to do.....the other will fall and probably take down the electric wires to the house.  
There is an inch or more of water in the gauge, so don't know how much we really had, but it was pouring out of the gutters off the porch roof as they couldn't hold it to go down the downspouts....
Maybe storms again this afternoon then 3-5 days of sun?????


----------



## Mini Horses

We've had rain last 3 days but, very light.   Today again and they say it clears after this.   Hmmm.  It's been an ok amount -- garden & grass growing.   The more intense storms have ben breaking up before arriving here.    I'm ok with that!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sorry I still catching up. But sorry Bruce i think baymule way sounds yummy (us Texans love or chicken fried steak we also love fried bacjstrap)


----------



## Bruce

Jan, 
   It would be wise, as @CntryBoy777 said, to get a signed contract. You can find them online for free I think. 

I DO think it would be wise for the sellers to carry the loan at least for a time for the reasons we talked about some weeks back. They get a tax break and steady income, you don't have to screw with the bank, at least not right away and you've just seen why you don't want to, the second appraisal being one of the reasons. Doesn't matter if it was appraised yesterday, the bank will require it be done by one of THEIR "approved" appraisers. And the same with an inspection. If you are satisfied that you know the condition of the house per your friend's inspection you wouldn't need to pay for the bank's inspection. 

Funny how the bank will pre-approve people for a loan of "x" amount but come to them with 20% down and a specific "not perfect" house and they want everything all spiffied up.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah and how come a $80,000 truck is financed 7 years and a $80,000 house is financed 30 years? Can someone explain this so that even a chicken fried lamb steak eater like me can understand?


----------



## farmerjan

Sellers have said they would prefer an outright sale  so I don't think they see any financial benefits to carrying the loan.  But after I exhaust these other 2 lenders then I will see.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I came across this article today and thought it may give ya some answers, direction, and assurances with the situation....

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/news/where-we-live/wp/2015/06/23/what-you-need-to-know-before-buying-an-as-is-house/?outputType=amp

ETA....this explains some about the loan "processes" of an "as is" property...

https://www.greenpath.com/purchasing-a-fixer-upper/


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Yeah and how come a $80,000 truck is financed 7 years and a $80,000 house is financed 30 years? Can someone explain this so that even a chicken fried lamb steak eater like me can understand?


Because the truck deteriorates and loses value, the house, if even half way maintained will be worth much more in 30 years than it is today (housing bubbles and "should be in jail subprime lenders" aside). Remember when vehicle loans were 3 years??


----------



## Baymule

Yeah and a $5,000 truck was top of the line. A boy in high school had one his daddy bought him, every body else drove beaters.


----------



## farmerjan

I bought my first and probably only ever, new vehicle in 1980.. It was a leftover  1979 (the 1980's were out)  2wd supercab ford pickup for somewhere around 3,000...   Financed for 3 years...... payments were in the 150/mo range I think.  It was MINT GREEN  so everyone knew who was coming..... my father called it the peppermint patty due to the color and I took alot of ribbing.  It moved me down to Va and hauled A LOT of hay and stuff and got me around even in the snow..... finally just plum wore out the engine at over 300,000 miles.... Got it after I got divorced and he took the truck, I got the little Plymouth duster, and I hauled hay and whatever in the duster for about a year til it just got tired.  Traded it in on the truck ( it wasn't worth much).


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the link @CntryBoy777 , on the fixer upper loan thing.  I will ask the banker about it;  thinking they might have something similar since the RE appraiser told the owners that bank worked with people on it.  The thing that gets me is with 20% down, they would have 7/8 of the value loaned,  just in the 2 acres with the well and septic already in place....   if the house were to burn to the ground...... So with the house that is there, needing 5-10,000 MAX work done, what is the problem....?????

  Have a call in to her cell phone but tomorrow is Sunday so don't want to bother her.   I will get with her sometime on Monday if at all possible.  Have the PT appt  at 11 or so, so I will be out with good service before and after.

Had to take our part-time helper to the emergency room.... he's diabetic and he couldn't get his sugar regulated and it has been sky high for several days.  I feel bad, but he also won't eat right, drinks REGULAR sugary sodas..... so how much sympathy can you have.  He hasn't done anything since he did the mowing at my house and really did it pretty good.  But if you don't make the effort to eat somewhat right, and drink stuff you aren't supposed to, then ... really.... has an "almost"  ex-wife that he calls for some things..... told me that he hasn't been able to get a dr appt at the clinic and isn't getting the medicaid right now..... We have told him that if he has to go somewhere to ask..... I am not going to babysit him.  He//,   I have enough to do to keep up with all my stuff and all;  but I can take him a half hour away to a dr appt as long as it doesn't get in the way of my PT or my testing.  If I know about it, I can schedule testing around it.   He's good help but has alot of family problems I think.         They are keeping him overnight so I told him to let me know how things look tomorrow and I can go get him.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it's official.... HAYING SEASON has begun.  Son was cutting the 10+ acre field of wheat that we will make hay.  It was a cover crop over the winter.  Then I am not sure if this is going back into orchard grass this year, or another year of sorghum/sudan grass.   He was going to cut some more, get down whatever he thinks we can get done and up by Thursday.... it doesn't look like we are going to get any "weather" tonight.  The fields dried off a bit from last nights pouring down rain and wind...... we had 1.3 inches in the gauge before it got tipped partly sideways..... there were trees down all up and down the road here.  Lots of them were cut and pushed aside and so VDOT will be cleaning that up this coming week.

So I will be on the rake, and maybe the tedder ahead of it if needed to get the hay dry,  starting Monday by the looks of it.  I do not have any farms scheduled until Thursday afternoon so that is perfect.  Told my son not to put the rake on the Farmall H as I am not sure how easily I can push in that clutch and I have to climb up on it.  The 4600 ford sits closer to the ground and will be easier for me to use.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to hear about the "helping hand"....but, certainly glad ya was there to assist him.....  .....I have found that it is very difficult to "care" for another....when, they...themselves....could "care less".........good to hear ya was able to get started with the cutting and hope the "window" is long enough to get it up and stored without difficulties.....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, there is about 40 acres on the ground, the wheat cover crop and then some orchard grass,  and s small piece of just mixed grass that is right next to the orchard grass at one place.  Son left about a 1/2 acre as he saw a hen turkey with a whole bunch of itty bitty baby turkeys, maybe a couple of days old.  Said they needed the hay to hide in and get bugs.  It will get cut in the 2nd cutting, be a spot of over mature hay in that batch.... no big deal.
Working on the rake and all to get it ready for tomorrow....

Beautiful out, no humidity, sunny and real nice.  

Got some more cows with calves moved out to summer pasture,  and I am headed up to see if I can get the rest of the calves in at the nurse cow field;  we got 11 tagged and worked on Friday aft but there were a few that didn't come in.  The cows will get pregnancy checked  soon too and probably will wean these calves off and give these young cows a break before they calve again.  A couple probably won't be bred.... the one charolais x was letting 3 calves nurse her the other day and she is thin.... silly cow.  But it is nice that so many of our cows will "co-mother" the calves.

Lost 2 old cows at a different pasture, they were going to be "one and dones"... bought cows that we were only going to raise that calf on and then cull;   during last winter and never did have the calves tagged so am not sure who belonged to whom.  But you can't tell because they obviously were nursing off the other cows in that group.  Not all the cows will allow it, but there seems to be enough in every bunch, that we often don't have to worry about a calf if it does get orphaned. 

Had a twin last year that I was bottle feeding as the cow wouldn't take both. Brought him to the "nurse cow pasture".    I was turning him out with the other calves to socialize and he started sucking off at least 2 different cows so I no linger had a bottle calf. And they weren't any of the nurse cows milking,  as they are all dry, he was going on a couple other beef cows.  Works for me.
Got one of my hol/jer cross cows getting pretty big..... need to find a couple more calves to graft on her when she calves.  She will come in for grain so shouldn't be too big a deal.  She was bull bred so don't have a "due date".... just have to watch her close. She's turned into a real nice cow.


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> Thanks for the support @Baymule .....
> 
> Actually, I would want to have any/every one that wanted to come when the bathroom was working.....  a bit more comfortable for all....
> 
> Talked to my credit union today and was not very impressed with the woman.  I explained the whole deal, and that the house needed some stuff done, bathroom and the upstairs ceilings, and that I planned to do the bathroom before moving in so that I could use it in a normal way.... that I had had a contractor friend look at it and that he said that the breaker/panel box was a good one and all that would pass as he does this for a living.....
> So she said that they naturally would have to get an appraiser to come out and if they mentioned in the appraisal that the bathroom needed remodeling to be used, and about the ceilings, that they would require that the work be done before they would approve it.  Either by the owners, or by me.  I said ( AGAIN ) that I was buying it as is, that the owners were not going to put any money into it and that I sure wasn't going to do the work until it was MINE.....
> Then I said that I wanted to put down 20% of the purchase price, and then she said that it would be helpful as with 20% down, I wouldn't need PMI..... (private mortgage insurance).  But that before they would even consider looking that I had to have a signed contract from them, stating that they agree to sell it for X dollars, that they were the seller, that I was the buyer and any other contingencies.... like subject to a home inspection..... ...... Oh but my 29 YEAR history of being with the same company was good .... EXCEPT  why was I only part-time now????? I said, I AM SEMI-RETIRED......
> 
> I was pretty P.O.ed at this point.
> 
> Got a call in to the other bank that was suggested to me.  Come to find out, she is the wife of friends of my son's..... that could be good or bad ...LOL..... and she gave me her cell # in a return call while I was in PT..... so after trying again this aft and she was on the phone..... I will call her this weekend when I am out with good service and just see what she has to say.
> 
> I am also considering talking to the owners..... see if they would hold the mortgage for a year,  with the 20% downpayment made to them.....so it would be mine,  so that I can get the work done then go and get a conventional mtg..... with the house being in better shape (ready to move in condition so to speak), ( and if they hold the mortgage I might qualify for "re-financing"  so a better rate maybe) ,  but if the work is done, it  ought to appraise for more so shouldn't have any trouble getting a mortgage........the couple that came and looked at it for me is doing that very thing with a guy on a place they have now.....
> Not going to do anything til I at least talk to the other bank, and going to talk to our farm credit where my son has all the farm loans.....Their interest rates are higher, but they pay back like 20% of the interest paid..... he got back quite a bit from the loans he paid on last year.... he says he has figured it and it works out to be much the same rate when all is figured in.   Can't hurt to go talk to them too.   So I will just let the owners know I have talked to a couple of people and will let them know if/when I hear anything.  That I am going to need some sort of a signed  proof of intent to sell / "purchase" this particular place from them.  Like a real estate agent has a contract that both sign with any stipulations .... like most have something about it being contingent on the buyers selling the their own property and such.... but I don't have that to worry about.  But a signed contract because a "verbal agreement" is not enough it seems.


When we bought our first house, it was a a true escrow purchase.  We paid the owner directly, she got all of the interest. Not everyone can do that and most want the total purchase price!  I hope that they are able to work with you!


----------



## farmerjan

Our helper wound up getting released from the hospital later Sat night.  Seems his "almost ex" was able to go get him, and I didn't know anything about it until Sunday aft when I texted him to see how things were going.  I was a little miffed as I said to him that he should have at least just let us know how things were.  She was there at his camper that is parked at our barn as we are letting him stay there as part of his helping.... and he gets some compensation for time too.  So he just texted me and said she is going to take him to get the prescriptions they gave him at the hosp., and then to the clinic to see a doc and he really appreciated my offering to take him.  
I hope this is enough of a wake up to him to at least try to do things better with his eating and all.  We'll see.  He is a good mechanic and pretty good overall help so would hate for anything to happen but he is a 55 yr old adult.... Has to be responsible for himself in the end.  But we cannot do it for him.

Gotta head to PT


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Has to be responsible for himself in the end. But we cannot do it for him.


Yep. And if he doesn't get on it, he will find out just how bad things can get for a diabetic person. Of course by then it is too late.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it's been a long day.  PT was tough.... on the knees.  Ankle is coming along but no pain.  Trying to "rehab" both legs pretty much in order to strengthen the muscles and tendons.  Both guys ( I see one or the other according to their schedules) have said I need a bilateral replacements.... meaning both.  And they both think that I should do them both at the same time... one bout with the pain/discomfort and rehab and PT.  They also both have said that if I do one, the other is going to hurt that much more in comparison and that I will be wanting to get it done that much sooner... but that I will get more and better use  of the actual replacements and the PT if I am doing equal amounts of work with both and they both are working correctly.    I don't think that I realized how bad the ankle hurt, until it didn't any more and now the knees are hurting so.  Even the one I called my "good knee" , is hurting alot.    OH WELL.

Got on the tractor to rake.  The hay didn't need tedding out as the lack of humidity and bright sun and light breeze has been drying it out beautifully.  I got most of the orchard grass done and a fitting on the hydraulic hose broke and fluid everywhere when I tried to raise the rake.  Had to get my son to come, he had to go back and get a different part than what he brought, but got it back together and I was back in business.  Lost at least 45 min or an hour.  Then I did the wheat cover crop at this same place, and when I went to do the mixed grass piece, picked up a dead "limb" and got it caught in a wheel that goes around and turns the hay in towards the center  and bent the wheel and it caused all the hay to ball up.  I couldn't see what the problem was at first, so after about 3 different times of the hay getting all in a big clump, finally realized what had happened.  Wound up getting the limb/log out and removed about 5 tines that were loose and the wheel is no longer round because it bent the rim.  But it worked halfway good enough to finish up the field.
So tomorrow will have to get it fixed or changed out for another one.   Have about 10-12 acres left at the other place and it is also wheat cover crop.  It will be dry as it sits out in the bright sun too;  very little shading and it was cut first.    One way or another, it will all be raked tomorrow and I know he will start baling it.  This is good as it won't all have to be baled in one day either.  Then hopefully he will let me have the truck to move the bales off the field as soon as possible as it is supposed to rain Thursday and Friday, so it will be really good for the grass.  A little moisture and he will be planting into the little bit of wheat stubble and get that up and going. 

Weather has been picture perfect today.  Tomorrow is supposed to be nice again,  a little more humidity, then Wed is supposed to be up in the 90's..... today was 75.  

Got to go in and take a shower and try to wash any pollen out as my allergies are driving me crazy .... Eyes are itching and all watery and nose running.  Got about 3 weeks of it to deal with and then it goes away...


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> Well, it's been a long day.  PT was tough.... on the knees.  Ankle is coming along but no pain.  Trying to "rehab" both legs pretty much in order to strengthen the muscles and tendons.  Both guys ( I see one or the other according to their schedules) have said I need a bilateral replacements.... meaning both.  And they both think that I should do them both at the same time... one bout with the pain/discomfort and rehab and PT.  They also both have said that if I do one, the other is going to hurt that much more in comparison and that I will be wanting to get it done that much sooner... but that I will get more and better use  of the actual replacements and the PT if I am doing equal amounts of work with both and they both are working correctly.    I don't think that I realized how bad the ankle hurt, until it didn't any more and now the knees are hurting so.  Even the one I called my "good knee" , is hurting alot.    OH WELL.


I had a total knee replacement in 2016, it's so nice to have my life back...it was getting to the point that I couldn't walk on it!  I've had a couple of friends that did bilateral knee replacements and it went great for them!  Hoping it goes as well for you!


----------



## farmerjan

@drstratton Thank you for the encouragement.  I had the ankle done first because I was walking on the foot nearly sideways since it hurt to bend it.  Now I am in alot of pain from the knees, can barely walk on them.  
Plans are to try to get this house I am wanting to buy, do some work that needs doing, get moved in by fall, get the cows all calved out and things made as easy as possible, for my son,  and then do the knees  and be able to rehab in "my new house".. 
But right this minute, getting a shower to try to get rid of some of the effects of this pollen..... and be able to sit with this ankle up so it isn't swelling so much since it was down a good part of the day while I was sitting on the tractor.


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't normally have allergy problems but it seems a fresh cut hay field will bring something out.  There is some sort of vegetation that I can literally feel my throat closing.


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> @drstratton Thank you for the encouragement.  I had the ankle done first because I was walking on the foot nearly sideways since it hurt to bend it.  Now I am in alot of pain from the knees, can barely walk on them.
> Plans are to try to get this house I am wanting to buy, do some work that needs doing, get moved in by fall, get the cows all calved out and things made as easy as possible, for my son,  and then do the knees  and be able to rehab in "my new house"..
> But right this minute, getting a shower to try to get rid of some of the effects of this pollen..... and be able to sit with this ankle up so it isn't swelling so much since it was down a good part of the day while I was sitting on the tractor.


Well, you definitely deserve a good rest with your foot up!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I use to love to cut the field with the crimson clover mixed with my sowings....it smelled so good....wasn't as good when the johnson grass took over....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> And they both think that I should do them both at the same time


Did they give you a general time frame for how long you wouldn't be able to walk if both done at once? 



farmerjan said:


> picked up a dead "limb" and got it caught in a wheel


That sucks. I gather you were near a tree line?


----------



## farmerjan

A couple of generalizations.  If they do both at once, they will have me up within 2 days, to walk.  Not much different that with doing one.  It is so much more common now with knees that it isn't considered to be such a big deal.  A little longer recovery time as the rehab will be a little slower due to getting tired out and sore more easily the PT guys said.   Haven't talked to a dr about it yet,  am still researching a couple here and a couple down at Duke that my ankle dr mentioned. 

No I wasn't that close to a tree line.  About 4 full mown rows out.  There have been numerous limbs that wind up out in the fields... yes "along tree lines" so to speak, but not like I was right up against it.  I wound up picking up several that the mower must've gone over as they might have been in the deep grass enough that he didn't see/hit them.  Then when I was raking, they would turn up, or I would run over one with a tire and feel it and have to get off and see about getting it out of the windrow.  I didn't "hit " this one with a tire so didn't know that it was there until too late. 

Put another wheel on it for now and will replace the bent one.  Went up today and raked the big field of about 10-12 acres of the wheat cover crop.  It is all dry enough to bale.  Kinda too bad that he didn't cut one more place so we could get it done as he should be able to get all this baled easily today and tomorrow.  Oh well, not tempting the weather gods.  I think we are looking at a few days rainy/t-storms, then maybe clearing again for a few days. It will get done.  We no longer have the one that the lady would call constantly  that the sun was out why weren't we cutting it.... and another place was unhappy with the quality of the hay,  last year's second cutting.  We had an agreement with them that we would do the first cutting for us (which we roll) , then sq bale the second cutting, they pay half the fertilizer and we do all the work;  and they would get 100 bales and we would get the rest.  Then it was 150 bales, then last year it was all the second cutting.  But there was alot of foxtail in the bales and her horses don't like to eat it.  Well, if you want better hay then you should get the fields renovated and plant better hay making seeds.  They don't want to put any money into it.  So they said we could just have the hay and they don't want any and this way they don't have to pay for half the fertilizer but this way we will just roll it all.  The cows can pick around the foxtail.  Plus there are alot of rocks and we aren't going to mow up into the real rocky-ledgey areas.  We are the third person that they have had there because no one wants to deal with them.  If it doesn't work out this year then bye..... no great loss.  Tired of trying to deal with people who want this and that but aren't willing to accept that some things cannot be done without a great cost, and we are not going to tear up equipment on their rock piles for a few bales of hay.


----------



## farmerjan

Got an appt on Thursday with the bank, the appraiser mentioned to the owners of the house.  She is thinking that it sounds like a pretty good deal..... very positive on the phone.  Told the owners about it and what I had heard from my credit union.... and they said that this sounds good but that if there are problems that we can see what we can work out.  I mentioned that maybe I would have to ask them to hold the mortgage for like a year, and then refinance after the work was done.  They said they realized that the banks were not very willing to lend on anything that wasn't move in ready or picture perfect.... so they are open to talking about alternatives.  But maybe this will go smoothly at the bank.  Doesn't hurt that she knows pretty much everyone involved too; and knows right where the house is.  So She is e-mailing me a list of what to bring after asking me several questions on the phone.  Will have to do a 30 year she said to make it work with the percentage of income.... but that there are ways to pay it off faster.  I said that I just don't want anything that has a prepayment penalty so that I can pay extra on it to get it paid off faster.  They require ins and taxes included in the payment.  
So I will know a little more by the end of the week, at least if it looks feasible. 


And to top it all off, a little 1200 sq foot house just down the road ( 1/2-3/4 mile)  just went up for sale ..... on 1.1 acres (grandfathered in) for.........169,000..... they are nuts.  But the owners of the place I want were telling me about it.... like twice+ what they are asking me... but it has been renovated inside and is ready to move in..... still only one story, and half the land.  So I am thinking I better make this work.  The owner did say he wondered what kind of a response he would have gotten it they had just put a sign out front for sale and asked 95,000 for it as is..... then he laughed and said, no, we wouldn't do that to you.  But that is alot of money for a little house down the road.  
Still have the farm credit to fall back on if this won't fly but she sounded very positive about it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think things will workout for ya and it is interesting about them doing both knees at the same time, but sure seems to make sense....


----------



## thistlebloom

My sis wanted both of her knees done at the same time, but her doctor won't do doubles. I guess he used to, but got some patients who had trouble because they wouldn't do the therapy exercises. She would have been a good candidate because she's tough and has no problem making herself do unpleasant things, lol.

I hope things work out with your house, it sounds like it's going in a positive direction.


----------



## Baymule

Just what you need, a smaller place down the road up for sale at twice the price. Hurry up and get this deal done! 

Getting both knees done makes sense. One recovery and PT and you're done. Of course, the recovery and PT is a process, but with both knees so bad, why stretch it out? I know you will plan everything out and cross the t's and dot the i's.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> but with both knees so bad, why stretch it out?


Especially if the "not done first" one is going to be even more painful carrying the load for the one that was done first for a time. 



farmerjan said:


> No I wasn't that close to a tree line. About 4 full mown rows out.


How do the limbs get that far out? 



farmerjan said:


> And to top it all off, a little 1200 sq foot house just down the road ( 1/2-3/4 mile) just went up for sale ..... on 1.1 acres (grandfathered in) for.........169,000


It's only worth $169K if someone is willing to pay it. Of course you can always find someone coming from pricey areas that don't know the area and what things should sell for, the "low" price looks good to them.


----------



## farmerjan

We have had some wicked winds along with a few pouring down lightning/thunderstorms...Trees are pretty tall so can easily see them sailing out into the field.  Happens alot. 

It was a real scorcher today.  Hit 93 after a low of only 67.  2 days before it was down to 49.....It was muggy, much more humid too.
Really working on the knees at PT to try to strengthen them as the enforced "off" time with the ankle has caused them to really ache now when I am using them.  The ankle is doing good and still no pain..... can't believe it.  I have more feeling further down the leg and shin to nearly the bend for the foot, and some more feeling on the bottom.  Doesn't feel so "unattached" as it did.   Boy, all I can say @Bruce  is I hope your dad's was as painfree as mine has been.  The numbness has been aggravating but not painful.  I didn't realize how bad the knees were as the ankle was worse.... honestly don't know how I stood it..... 'cuz I can barely stand the knees.   Anyone have anything like a cream/lotion that they use on achy joints?  I've done most of the standard over the counter stuff;  trying a CBD cooling cream  but haven't seen too much in results.... hoping maybe I need to use it for a few days before I get the benefit?????  I am willing to try most anything anyone has had luck with.  This CBD was a suggestion from a friend's dad who has had great luck with it.....The "hot" things like creams often cause my skin to get a rash that plain old hurts,  so am careful of any of the creams that have capsaicin (sp?) in them.  Icy Hot does not like me and doesn't give me the relief.

He got all the hay rolled... orchard grass, wheat cover crops and mixed grass.  Nearly  40 acres.  Don't know how many but he did the big rolls.  The wheat was a little thin, but the orchard grass was real nice.  Farmer got the corn planted today also in that 15 acres.  So we are set for that.  Now need another nice window like this last one that was so perfect,  to get going on some more hay. 

Going to call about some homeowners ins..... talk to them about it and if they need to, can get them to come look at the house.  Picked up some paint "chips" samples.  Wanted to maybe go to Lowes to look at tub/shower surrounds but the knees said not today.  Have to stop by the bank tomorrow with some info and go to test.  PT again on Friday..... 
Supposed to get some thunderstorms the next 2-3 days, then maybe clearing off again. That would be great.  Need to get the orchard grass at his barn done as they are saying now that around June 15th they ought to be coming to put in the road and then the cell tower..... as bad as the service has gotten around here that would be really helpful. 

Gotta look for a few more papers so will get going.


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> Really working on the knees at PT to try to strengthen them as the enforced "off" time with the ankle has caused them to really ache now when I am using them.  The ankle is doing good and still no pain..... can't believe it.  I have more feeling further down the leg and shin to nearly the bend for the foot, and some more feeling on the bottom.  Doesn't feel so "unattached" as it did.   Boy, all I can say @Bruce  is I hope your dad's was as painfree as mine has been.  The numbness has been aggravating but not painful.  I didn't realize how bad the knees were as the ankle was worse.... honestly don't know how I stood it..... 'cuz I can barely stand the knees.   Anyone have anything like a cream/lotion that they use on achy joints?  I've done most of the standard over the counter stuff;  trying a CBD cooling cream  but haven't seen too much in results.... hoping maybe I need to use it for a few days before I get the benefit?????  I am willing to try most anything anyone has had luck with.  This CBD was a suggestion from a friend's dad who has had great luck with it.....The "hot" things like creams often cause my skin to get a rash that plain old hurts,  so am careful of any of the creams that have capsaicin (sp?) in them.  Icy Hot does not like me and doesn't give me the relief.


I'm glad to hear that they have you working on strengthening your knees. That will really help when you decide to have surgery!  Before I had my knee replaced there was really nothing that relieved the pain or made it easier to walk, I had to quit driving my car that has a manual transmission. I'm sorry to share, but the topical stuff just can't penetrate deep enough to do anything inside the joint and if your knees are bone on bone as mine was it just won't do it!  I do want to suggest that you don't wait to long as it just gets worse. I blew my ACL out & tore up the meniscus when I was 15, then ran around without one for about 20 years, finally had that replaced, we were tired of my knee locking up, my surgeon said I'd need a replacement in 10 years, I went 16 years,  I was 52 when I had mine done and I went back and forth as to should I or shouldn't I. The reason I'm sharing this info is, by the time I had it done, I had waited almost to long, the bone had become cystic which made it extremely soft, they had to use an extra long shaft to get into the bone that would be strong enough to support it. If I had waited longer, it could have really crippled me! I don't know exactly what's going on with your knees, but from my experience, I'd get it done as soon as possible!

Glad to hear things are going well with your hay baling and hoping that everything works out for you on your house! Home ownership is such a great thing!


----------



## Baymule

Arnicare cream in a tube for pain. That stuff is fantastic. It kills pain within minutes and lasts 4 hours. I buy it it half a dozen tubes at a time. Good for sore achy muscles too. You must have this! I rubbed alongside of sugerical incisions on BJ to help with pain too. Don’t get it in open cuts. For arthritis, it is great for pain. 

Inflammation-buy turmeric powder and mix with coconut oil to make a paste. Take a spoonful, chew and chase it down with a drink. It reduces inflammation, the source of most pain.


----------



## drstratton

Baymule said:


> Arnicare cream in a tube for pain. That stuff is fantastic. It kills pain within minutes and lasts 4 hours. I buy it it half a dozen tubes at a time. Good for sore achy muscles too. You must have this! I rubbed alongside of sugerical incisions on BJ to help with pain too. Don’t get it in open cuts. For arthritis, it is great for pain.
> 
> Inflammation-buy turmeric powder and mix with coconut oil to make a paste. Take a spoonful, chew and chase it down with a drink. It reduces inflammation, the source of most pain.


That's one I haven't tried, glad to hear that it works!


----------



## farmerjan

I take turmeric daily.  Tried the Arnicare and haven't found any relief.   I mean I have tried about everything anyone has ever suggested.  Maybe try it again as I have some here.  Maybe up the turmeric to twice a day.  Sure can't hurt.  

@drstratton  I torn the medial meniscus in the right knee in a car wreck in 07.  Had an arthroscopic surgery that dec as the pain was really bad.  It helped but also took out more of the "cushioning" .  Have had numerous different accidents with the left knee over the years, as a kid, mostly from horse back riding ( or landing off the horse).  They refused to consider a knee replacement in '07 as they said I was too young.  I was 54.  Have done the Synvisc injections to add the hyluaronic  acid into the joint.  Prolotherapy, PRP, you name it to not have to have surgery.  Now to the point where I am ready to do them.  It is hoped that they will get done this winter when we are slower on the farm.  I  planned the knee for Jan., this past winter but had to put it off a month when my son broke his femur and was no weight bearing for over 8 weeks while it healed around the screws they put in it. So it got done in Feb.... then PT got put off due to the stupid Corona virus..... but I am working on it now.  The ankle was worse than the knees...  Plan was, to be back on my feet and ready to get on the tractor for hay season as I do 90% of the tedding and raking.  Would be nice to be able to get on a wagon and be able to ride it and stack hay too when we square bale.  No wagon riding this year, but the tractor for raking wasn't too awful bad the last couple days.  

So knees are next.... but I will not do them while I am in this house as getting from the bedroom to the other end of the house through several rooms, and a couple of doors, and out onto the porch, more doors, then into the bathroom is just not doable when I can't get around.    I will go into a rehab after for the allowed 20 days or so that I can get from the medicare, and like with the ankle, by then I could manage to do things on my own that needed to be done.  Still very difficult for the bathroom deal.  The new house has a bathroom right next to the room I will use as a bedroom....
Not to mention being where the phone service will be better, and no landlord to complain about my chickens or be going in and out all the time on the farm.  I love the quiet here on the farm where I am.... a half dozen cars on an average day.  There will be more traffic on the road but no one just driving in and out the driveway and I can have  my chickens at home, and no one to complain that they look trashy out running on the lawn...and the fruit trees that I want;   and the garden without anyone looking like it hurt them to have that lawn dug up.... or having him help himself to things from the garden..... I don't mind sharing, but he would tell me a few days after the fact that he had gotten a few ripe tomatoes or when I had the strawberry patch, he had gotten a handful to eat.... that bugged me.  I planted way more than I used, and shared, and canned and froze.... but to go get stuff without asking just didn't set well some days.   It is past time for me to have my own again.


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> I take turmeric daily.  Tried the Arnicare and haven't found any relief.   I mean I have tried about everything anyone has ever suggested.  Maybe try it again as I have some here.  Maybe up the turmeric to twice a day.  Sure can't hurt.
> 
> @drstratton  I torn the medial meniscus in the right knee in a car wreck in 07.  Had an arthroscopic surgery that dec as the pain was really bad.  It helped but also took out more of the "cushioning" .  Have had numerous different accidents with the left knee over the years, as a kid, mostly from horse back riding ( or landing off the horse).  They refused to consider a knee replacement in '07 as they said I was too young.  I was 54.  Have done the Synvisc injections to add the hyluaronic  acid into the joint.  Prolotherapy, PRP, you name it to not have to have surgery.  Now to the point where I am ready to do them.  It is hoped that they will get done this winter when we are slower on the farm.  I  planned the knee for Jan., this past winter but had to put it off a month when my son broke his femur and was no weight bearing for over 8 weeks while it healed around the screws they put in it. So it got done in Feb.... then PT got put off due to the stupid Corona virus..... but I am working on it now.  The ankle was worse than the knees...  Plan was, to be back on my feet and ready to get on the tractor for hay season as I do 90% of the tedding and raking.  Would be nice to be able to get on a wagon and be able to ride it and stack hay too when we square bale.  No wagon riding this year, but the tractor for raking wasn't too awful bad the last couple days.
> 
> So knees are next.... but I will not do them while I am in this house as getting from the bedroom to the other end of the house through several rooms, and a couple of doors, and out onto the porch, more doors, then into the bathroom is just not doable when I can't get around.    I will go into a rehab after for the allowed 20 days or so that I can get from the medicare, and like with the ankle, by then I could manage to do things on my own that needed to be done.  Still very difficult for the bathroom deal.  The new house has a bathroom right next to the room I will use as a bedroom....
> Not to mention being where the phone service will be better, and no landlord to complain about my chickens or be going in and out all the time on the farm.  I love the quiet here on the farm where I am.... a half dozen cars on an average day.  There will be more traffic on the road but no one just driving in and out the driveway and I can have  my chickens at home, and no one to complain that they look trashy out running on the lawn...and the fruit trees that I want;   and the garden without anyone looking like it hurt them to have that lawn dug up.... or having him help himself to things from the garden..... I don't mind sharing, but he would tell me a few days after the fact that he had gotten a few ripe tomatoes or when I had the strawberry patch, he had gotten a handful to eat.... that bugged me.  I planted way more than I used, and shared, and canned and froze.... but to go get stuff without asking just didn't set well some days.   It is past time for me to have my own again.


Yes, timing is an important thing!  I truly hope that you get your house and by this time next year, you will be well on your way to recovery!


----------



## mystang89

Just cought up with everything going on. Hope the appt with the bank goes well today.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve..... had severe T-storms around the area this afternoon in places, pouring down rain on the way to test that you could barely see.  Didn't last but heard on the news that there was nickle size hail one place and 50 mph winds that toppled some trees. 

64 up to a very muggy 88 today too. 

I am preapproved for the house/loan.  I asked her point blank after we did all this paperwork if I would be able to get a loan and she said, oh yeah, you're pre-approved... we can get this done, don't worry.... I just need this and that from you and I need to call your company to verify that you are employed there.   All according to what the appraiser says, they will either do it in house  as a "remodeling loan" and roll it over into a mortgage after the bathroom and ceilings are done;  or as a mortgage if the appraiser doesn't make it look/sound too major....  Basically, I  as good as "got  it"..... have to get the owners to write up a purchase/sale contract.... and I have to talk to an insurance company to get a policy on it.  I can't believe how accommodating they are compared to the credit union I have been dealing with for over 25 years. 

 This is a small "local bank" though.... only 3 branches here.  And I met the president of the bank waiting for the mtg lady to come down to let me and he was asking me questions about what I was there for and then we got on farming and he asked me all sort of questions about my job when he learned I had been with the company for nearly 30 years..... I think that I will be dealing with this bank more.....

So, Have to call the owners and explain that she wants a sale contract.... probably through a lawyer, but something that definitely puts it on paper.... and I have to see what I can do about some insurance.... got a couple places I can call... and I have to get a lawyer and she gave me the name of one that is decent, not terribly expensive, and if I say she sent me, will probably be able to fit me in fairly quickly.  She would prefer I use a lawyer in the same county, as the only other one I know is in the next county over, but said I could use them if I really wanted to.  It is going to be a fairly simple deal, and I don't see that they would tell me to use someone that was not on the up and up.   She did tell me 2 that she really didn't want to have to deal with so I think that they might be a little "slithery"......

PT tomorrow, and then I have to go to one of my dairies and get a calf as my jersey/hol cow is getting really close and I will have to put at least 2 more calves on her.  This dairy has always sold me good calves, have had their colostrum and all that.   And try to find the time to make the phone calls,  and get this in the works.  I know the owners will be happy with this.  I am going to have them call her and see how she wants the sale contract written up, as she wants it to show that they are paying the closing costs, so it will be for more than the simple agreed on price....they will get what they want, I will actually be borrowing a bit more, but she said I would be better off doing it that way and keeping my cash for the renovations.... I can always pay it off faster.  

So @CntryBoy777  taking your advice , going with the 30 yr , lower payments and then can pay off as I like without being strapped....and they will be more willing to give it to me than if the payments were higher and it put me at "marginal"  income to debt ratio.  Whatever floats their boat.  Since they are not giving me a big BS runaround, I will do what they want as long as there are no pre-payment penalties of any kind, I don't care how they structure it.    

I guess I shouldn't be celebrating but I just feel like this is going to do it finally......


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> Thursday eve..... had severe T-storms around the area this afternoon in places, pouring down rain on the way to test that you could barely see.  Didn't last but heard on the news that there was nickle size hail one place and 50 mph winds that toppled some trees.
> 
> 64 up to a very muggy 88 today too.
> 
> I am preapproved for the house/loan.  I asked her point blank after we did all this paperwork if I would be able to get a loan and she said, oh yeah, you're pre-approved... we can get this done, don't worry.... I just need this and that from you and I need to call your company to verify that you are employed there.   All according to what the appraiser says, they will either do it in house  as a "remodeling loan" and roll it over into a mortgage after the bathroom and ceilings are done;  or as a mortgage if the appraiser doesn't make it look/sound too major....  Basically, I  as good as "got  it"..... have to get the owners to write up a purchase/sale contract.... and I have to talk to an insurance company to get a policy on it.  I can't believe how accommodating they are compared to the credit union I have been dealing with for over 25 years.
> 
> This is a small "local bank" though.... only 3 branches here.  And I met the president of the bank waiting for the mtg lady to come down to let me and he was asking me questions about what I was there for and then we got on farming and he asked me all sort of questions about my job when he learned I had been with the company for nearly 30 years..... I think that I will be dealing with this bank more.....
> 
> So, Have to call the owners and explain that she wants a sale contract.... probably through a lawyer, but something that definitely puts it on paper.... and I have to see what I can do about some insurance.... got a couple places I can call... and I have to get a lawyer and she gave me the name of one that is decent, not terribly expensive, and if I say she sent me, will probably be able to fit me in fairly quickly.  She would prefer I use a lawyer in the same county, as the only other one I know is in the next county over, but said I could use them if I really wanted to.  It is going to be a fairly simple deal, and I don't see that they would tell me to use someone that was not on the up and up.   She did tell me 2 that she really didn't want to have to deal with so I think that they might be a little "slithery"......
> 
> PT tomorrow, and then I have to go to one of my dairies and get a calf as my jersey/hol cow is getting really close and I will have to put at least 2 more calves on her.  This dairy has always sold me good calves, have had their colostrum and all that.   And try to find the time to make the phone calls,  and get this in the works.  I know the owners will be happy with this.  I am going to have them call her and see how she wants the sale contract written up, as she wants it to show that they are paying the closing costs, so it will be for more than the simple agreed on price....they will get what they want, I will actually be borrowing a bit more, but she said I would be better off doing it that way and keeping my cash for the renovations.... I can always pay it off faster.
> 
> So @CntryBoy777  taking your advice , going with the 30 yr , lower payments and then can pay off as I like without being strapped....and they will be more willing to give it to me than if the payments were higher and it put me at "marginal"  income to debt ratio.  Whatever floats their boat.  Since they are not giving me a big BS runaround, I will do what they want as long as there are no pre-payment penalties of any kind, I don't care how they structure it.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be celebrating but I just feel like this is going to do it finally......


This is such awesome news!!! I'm so excited for you, it will be so great to have your own home...Congratulations!!!🎆🎆🎆


----------



## mystang89

Praying that things go on without a hitch. What's their timeline for all this to be finished and you in the house?


----------



## Mini Horses

Absolutely sounds like you are a new buyer....soon a homeowner again!    I love it for you.    Then, those new knees!


----------



## Baymule

It is sounding good. Just be aware that federal regulations are a burden to deal with for banks and lenders. The hoops you have to jump through will make you crazy. It is not the bank's fault and these sound like nice people to deal with. After the banks lent to anybody with a pulse some years back and there were zillions of repos, the feds cracked down on lending which only makes it more onerous on both lenders and buyers. Since these people are sounding so helpful it may go smoother and not take very long. 

I am excited for you. This is what you have been needing for awhile, it just came down to finding the right place. It is rolling now!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is Wonderful!!.....I know ya are excited, relieved, and overwhelmed....that is how we felt not too long ago.........just focus on each step...don't keep jumping ahead, rushing thru, or thinking of other stuff before it is to be faced....once the closing is set at a specific time and day, then ya can make moving plans and pick your paint color....til then...use your energy and time to get your things together, packed up, or sorted thru....also, once the closing is set...the owners may allow ya to put some stuff in the house or on the property....we were able to move some of our stuff that way....the owner put a lock on a bedroom door and gave us the key....we gave him a signed paper relieving him of any responsibility.....by the closing date we had all of our things we had with us in the house, so it was sign, sign, sign....get the keys and we just had to setup our things and we were Home....this will allow ya to not be exhausted working til late nite trying to get things moved....cause I know ya will push yourself to get out of the rental....so, glad ya can feel free to "dream" now and thinking of how and what ya want done.....


----------



## thistlebloom

Great news! Very happy for you to have your very own home at last. 💙


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to an insurance co today and will be meeting with her and the owners next week. Got to have ins in place, for the closing,  to do this... Talked to the owners, gave them an update.  They are going to talk to the mtg lady to see exactly what she needs in the "sale contract".  I will talk to the people at the co that takes care of our 401k and investments to see what kind of time frame, to get the money out....
Talked to the friends that went and looked at the house and he said that he thinks he can work it in during the summer.  Understand that this is going to be a couple of months to get the bathroom done, the ceilings done, and running "pipes" up for the future bathroom up stairs.  I had planned on it taking about 3 months before I will be out of rental completely.  We will be in hay during all this too, and so will the friend, and he has 3 other log houses that he is working on.  Plus, he is going to do the "plumbing"  inbetween other things.  I expect to be in there in maybe Sept..... but I want to be all set up, not "moving in" so to speak.  
Owners are very pleased with things and said that they are in no push for it to happen so for me to not feel pressured.  I mean, it has been empty 6 + years..... I want to get it done when it works out best, and then start by getting the bathroom done, and the upstairs ceilings down.... possibly running  some more electric so that there are a few outlets as they didn't put in more than one or maybe 2 in each room when it was built.... no one ever saw the "need" for so many electrical gadgets back  then.Plus adding some electric lines for the "new bathroom" and maybe semi finishing that walk in attic.  I want to insulate the ceiling in there too, while we are doing the other 2 rooms.... I don't know what insulation is in the ceilings and since they have to come down, can put good insulation in there if needed.  May as well do it right if it needs it. 
I am not going to sheetrock the ceilings but put up a beaded edge board that the friend uses in his log homes.  Cheaper and I LOVE wood..... once up, no painting or upkeep.  Will put a stain/finish on them, it is pine, lots of knots, comes from a mill in Pa in Amish country.  He goes up and gets it by the trailer load to use.  I'd love to do a few walls with it, like paneling.... but for now it will solve the ceiling thing cheaper and much more attractive.  He is putting it on the ceiling on the log house I went to look at and I said HE//   YES.....  So that is GREAT.  
I can then get the painting on the walls,  done, and other stuff that needs it;  then move things each time I make a trip up the hill and put the stuff away where I want it.  Give me time to weed out some stuff here,  maybe a yard sale of sorts with some things I am  not really wanting/needing.   I realize that I will be paying 2 payments for a couple of months, but it will be worth it to not have to pay a moving company, get everything all boxed up then have to work through piles of boxes to get things unboxed and put away.   I can also deal with this ankle and do it slower and not get so exhausted or pain in the knees and such.  

I am sure my son will help.... except he is back with the former gf..... and he doesn't seem to have any time for things.  I get tired of asking several times for things to be done.  So I am sure I will be able to shame him into helping with some of the furniture/heavy stuff...... but I will just do the rest by myself or with other help.  He just gets too occupied with doing for her that I am not near the top of the list.....   so whatever.  

Once it is in my name, then I think I will get a couple old rolls of hay - rotted & falling apart;  put where the garden used to be and put in a few late things.  Have about 25-30 lbs of potatoes left, from some  given to me last fall,  that have foot long sprouts..... can just put the hay down,  put sprouts/potatoes into rows, throw down more hay on them and whatever comes through will make potatoes...  otherwise they are going to get thrown out. If they grow,  good, it not, it will be more organic matter for the garden next year.  And will hopefully kill the grass that is growing there too.....Method to the madness.   Most people that plant potatoes here, in April or early May,  the vines are dying in Aug and they are ready to dig.  I would rather they don't need to get harvested until late Sept or Oct....

Had muggy day again, rain/storms/ pouring down this afternoon.  Had .3 yesterday eve in the gauge..... another .4 this eve.  Supposed to clear off for next few days.  Hope he is going to cut some more hay late tomorrow so I can get it worked and we can bale by tuesday.  Want to get the field of orchard grass done at his barn, as they are supposed to come and start putting in the road/drive for the cell tower in the next week or so.  Would be perfect timing to get the hay off and then they can do whatever and then it will be able to grow all around the rest of the area.  

Going to get the baby calf tomorrow as the rain made me decide to not want to be out in the wet with it.  Suits the farmer too.  Cow hadn't freshened this morning but she can't be waiting much more.....  BEAUTIFUL UDDER  on her...

Something has gotten into the meat birds the last 2 days they have been out scratching around.  Lost several..... no feathers, nothing.  Suspect a fox..... so they are going to have to be kept in the pen for now.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's amazing how many critters are out there waiting for us to feed them chickens. I'm sure glad your home plans seem to be coming together.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm with you on "all the boxes".  Many never seem to get unboxed.  Heck, I've got things from moms from 4 yrs ago!!  Plus, with your knee/ankle limitations, it will work better.  When it's THE day, your ill probably round up a few friends and all the furniture will move in!

I love the wood ceilings options.   In my upstairs there is similar treatment in the dormer areas. 

The electrical outlets were only limitations in some of these older homes.   Many had NO or extremely tiny closets.  LOL  Sunday  best was all that hung...the few pair of jeans needed little space.   It was a different life.   LOL



farmerjan said:


> Most people that plant potatoes here, in April or early May, the vines are dying in Aug and they are ready to dig. I would rather they don't need to get harvested until late Sept or Oct....



Yep,  I just put a few in the ground this week.   I want late harvest or they just shrivel before I can use them.   Here, the weather is not cold enough to freeze them in ground -- especially if mulched. It works like the cold clamps our ancestors used to store, when no cellar.  Sweets going in next week...or two.




Chicken losses?  Agree, sounds like a fox out there is eating very well!!


----------



## Bruce

Nope, Dad has no pain from his replaced ankle, glad you don't either.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> It is going to be a fairly simple deal


It should be, seller/buyer agreement. The bank will want an appraisal, inspection, insurance and title search.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  you hit the nail on the head..... no closets.  There is a built in china cabinet in one wall in the "dining room"  and the funny thing it is EXACTLY like the one here in this old stone house I am renting.... I keep my many place settings and serving pieces of the "Liberty Blue " dishes that came out in 1976 to commemorate the 200 yr anniv of the Declaration Of Independence..... used to get the different ones for like $.59 a plate every week with like $15. to $20.  worth of groceries and such.  Our Grand Union supermarket had them.  I would buy groceries numerous times a week to get them.  Got most of them, then they weren't readily available.    The Soup Tureen was like $9.95 or 12.95 ..... 
I have since completed my sets, have multiple extras, got the soup tureen and the coasters and the name place accessories.... the soup tureen sells for about $250-350 when you can find it.  The Platters and some of the lesser used serving bowls are expensive too..... My set will probably serve 16 full place settings plus some extra odd plates, and several sets of serving dishes etc..... by book value it is probably worth $5,000.00.  I have managed to pick up some of the sets of like 4 salad plates still in the original boxes, unused.... and they are naturally worth more.  
Guess that is my one "vanity" ..... I just liked the pattern, and I do use it for special occasions.   It is the one thing that is "worth some money" in my "estate".....


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ... yep that is about what she said at the bank.  Title search will be a breeze since it has been in the same family for generations.....ins lady I talked to said she wants to see it but since it is still insured, unless it looks like the walls are going to fall in, she sees no big problems.  She knows the guy who does the log homes that is the friend that is going to work it in, in between  his other jobs... Water working, electric is still on so they can see things working like the kitchen faucets and all.   Plus the owners can give her the dates they replaced/fixed roof, the date it was done for the termites,  all that .  They are good with all that info.  There doesn't have to be an inspection unless the appraiser says they have concerns,  because it is a private sale.....something to do with the way she is going to structure it as a remodeling/purchase loan and then roll it over into a mortgage????? Hey, she is the one that said this is not a problem..... I am not going to question however she does it as long as it doesn't have prepayment penalty and is in the % range of what things are now.  I am thinking she said like 3.5 %   I can't remember.  It is still cheap no matter how you look at it.  If I do some extras to it, then it will be worth about double what they are asking me.... in this market. 

 No restrictions on the land either except there is not enough land to qualify for "land use" so will be taxed as residential.  But being in the county, can have livestock, buildings,  etc....... I may think about keeping one of the milk cows there to milk,  and then walking her across the street to the other pasture for her to graze and all.......Some definite possibilities/flexibilities.....  NOT going to spend all my time cutting grass;  that is what the animals are for.  And I may very well get a sow or two and raise some pigs again.  My son thinks they are not profitable.... but I like them.  I can get enough out of a litter of pigs to more than pay for their feed.... hate to keep a boar for only 2 sows..... but then I could rent him out as it was hard to find someone to get a boar from when we only had 2 or 3 sows.....

Lots of maybes.... got to get it done first, but it is definitely working in that direction.  Not going to do anything with animals this year except get my  purebred chickens there and get some pens set up so I can maybe get some breeders at the swap meet this fall and be able to breed and incubate some chicks next year.  Meat birds are seasonal for me, and if I do the knees then I definitely don't want to have much there to do except a few pens of purebreds and the farm cats that I can catch.  I am going to move some of them to the "main farm" as the mice/rats are a pain there. Too bad the cats wouldn't catch the groundhogs.....
Will get the boxwoods pulled out and a few saplings that have taken root, yanked out/cut down;  right around the house then see how things work...... where the shade is from what trees all that sort of stuff.


----------



## farmerjan

Son mowed another 15 or more acres today.  His orchard grass at his barn; and a couple other lots across in the subdivision that haven't been built on yet that we get for hay instead of them paying for someone to bush hog.....orchard grass is on the property that they are supposed to come and start the road for the tower in a few days ?????... so they say.  The orchard grass is ready and he will get it up just as they are due to come, so perfect.  Another thing, since the cornish are there near where the road/driveway is going, and there will be vehicles up and down there, it might just get the "varmints" to go elsewhere during the day..... might solve my predator problem???? Here's hoping.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm sure a tractor and a rope or chain would snatch em out fairly quickly for ya....🤣.....sounds Great on the house loan.....and had an idea about the walls....if time is an issue with ya getting moved by Sept, ya can always find some cheap decent paneling to put up and replace with sheetrock a little later.....no taping, floating, or painting....put closets in with sheetrock....roughed in....


----------



## farmerjan

@CntryBoy777 ; Hopefully, the walls are all pretty good....just the ceilings in the 2 rooms upstairs.  I will just paint the walls downstairs for now, don't care if the upstairs ones get painted as long as the ceilings get done and if they need insulation.... that too.  The whole downstairs rooms are in pretty good shape.  GOT TO paint over the purple paint in the bedroom.... their mom really liked purple.... it's more a lavender I guess....  NOOOOOOOO  Not for me.  I want a pale blue in the bedroom, possible a very pale green or maybe sand color in the LR and maybe a real light yellow in the kitchen and or dining room.  Keeping the walls light for them to look bigger.... got a back "mud room" too..... Ceilings that are sheetrock are white.  If they need anything, they will be replaced with this beaded board... it looks like tongue and groove with a beaded edge on one side.... 6 or 8 inches wide.  Possible to use maybe on a wall to offset painting????? I need to walk around inside it for awhile and get a feel for it.  There is carpeting that is pretty new, neutral tannish color that I will have cleaned for now and hardwood older boards in the DR and linoleum in the kitchen when it was redone.  Fine for now. 

Was looking at tubs and surrounds..... not impressed at all.  I have a clawfoot tub here and love the deeper tub.... looking at a couple of the "jaccuzzi" kinds.... about twice a "normal tub" but they are deeper.... and they seem to be much more "user friendly" and maintanance  friendly than the old days..... might be worth the price for some "better soaks".  Certainly easier than a hot tub that needs alot more care.....place to have it, all that.... 

Anyone have a jaccuzzi type tub?  Pros / Cons ?????


----------



## CntryBoy777

Never had a jaccuzzi tub, but do ya think ya will be able to climb in and out of one during recovery for the knees??.....it would seem a walkin shower with a bench seat would be more accomidating....now, after recovery a good "soak" would be a dream on a cool night.... 🤣


----------



## Mini Horses

Cornish & predators......

I expect the activity will discourage -- also the port-a-let.   They will be far more cautious at dawn/dusk!   They will feel humans are still there.  You know their scent senses


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Just caught back up on your journal after being away for over a week.  I am SO HAPPY for you regarding the house and loan!  I hope it goes very well for you.  Then, once you get moved in and settled and after the haying is done, you can get your knees done.  I am so glad this is coming together for you.  You have suffered from physical pain and emotional pain from the landlord for too long.  Finally you will be able to enjoy life again!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## rachels.haven

Jacuzzi's can mold in the tubes that spurt the water around. Not sure what kind of neglect or misinstallation it takes to grow it, but one of the apartments we had had a moldy one. We have one now and I'm afraid to use it (I can kill and clean an animal but I'm a mold wimp, also very allergic). But if you think if it would make your life better, do it. Sore muscles might be eased by a soak in a warm tub. The tub will come with the necessary cleaning instructions and it probably won't be a big deal.


----------



## farmerjan

I want a "deeper" tub, like the old clawfoot tub I have now.  I have the "bench" that goes across it that I got to accommodate this ankle replacement, to make getting in and out easier, and it is adjustable to fit most any tub and is very sturdy/stable.  I would use that again for shower use.  It just fits right on top of the tub edges.  Best  $20 I have spent.   The normal bathtubs are so short that if I were to put this shower bench across the top of them, I would sit down so far and low,  I would never be able to get back up.  I don't want to put in just a shower with a seat because then there are no options for a "tub bath" of any kind.  I considered it but no, I want to be able to take a "bath" and I would like to have more than a 12 inch depth.  I am considering getting a clawfoot one for the new place,  I don't have any trouble getting in and out using this bench across it, I can easily sit on it and swing my feet over into the tub.  But you are dealing with having to have a shower curtain on both sides to be able to keep the water in during a shower, and being careful that it overlaps at the opening at the ends..... whereas a tub of any normal dimensions, has the option of a "surround", or even tile, to keep the water off the walls and into the tub.   So I was looking at it as a compromise of sorts, with the greater depth to be more like the clawfoot, the ability to be just used as a shower with not having to worry about the shower curtains covering all the way around & diverting the water into the tub/drain and not all over the floor.   I wasn't looking for the jaccuzzi type especially, but thought, well why not.... it's deeper and would give a "massage" with the water jets.  But I want to know the pros and cons of it.  
Thanks, @rachels.haven  for the insight on that.  I haven't done a lot of looking yet.  But there is way too much upkeep for a "hot tub" type of being able to soak and get some massaging  from the water movement. So I just wondered about the jaccuzzi type tubs.


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> I want a "deeper" tub, like the old clawfoot tub I have now.  I have the "bench" that goes across it that I got to accommodate this ankle replacement, to make getting in and out easier, and it is adjustable to fit most any tub and is very sturdy/stable.  I would use that again for shower use.  It just fits right on top of the tub edges.  Best  $20 I have spent.   The normal bathtubs are so short that if I were to put this shower bench across the top of them, I would sit down so far and low,  I would never be able to get back up.  I don't want to put in just a shower with a seat because then there are no options for a "tub bath" of any kind.  I considered it but no, I want to be able to take a "bath" and I would like to have more than a 12 inch depth.  I am considering getting a clawfoot one for the new place,  I don't have any trouble getting in and out using this bench across it, I can easily sit on it and swing my feet over into the tub.  But you are dealing with having to have a shower curtain on both sides to be able to keep the water in during a shower, and being careful that it overlaps at the opening at the ends..... whereas a tub of any normal dimensions, has the option of a "surround", or even tile, to keep the water off the walls and into the tub.   So I was looking at it as a compromise of sorts, with the greater depth to be more like the clawfoot, the ability to be just used as a shower with not having to worry about the shower curtains covering all the way around & diverting the water into the tub/drain and not all over the floor.   I wasn't looking for the jaccuzzi type especially, but thought, well why not.... it's deeper and would give a "massage" with the water jets.  But I want to know the pros and cons of it.
> Thanks, @rachels.haven  for the insight on that.  I haven't done a lot of looking yet.  But there is way too much upkeep for a "hot tub" type of being able to soak and get some massaging  from the water movement. So I just wondered about the jaccuzzi type tubs.


Jetted tubs can definitely get mold in the pipes, that being said I've had a jetted tub for 25 years & have had no issues. I believe that most new jetted tubs are fully draining. That is something you can find out when you're researching different tubs and would be a must have in your new tub. I'm with you, I need a nice deep tub to soak in!


----------



## farmerjan

@drstratton thank you for the insight.  I will ask about whether the tub is fully draining.   It's not like I need it tomorrow, but once the house situation becomes final, and I hope I am not assuming too much since it seems like it will be a go, I want to get what I want and need and have it at the house so that when they do get a chance to get into it, I have everything there, ready and waiting.   It's not that I take a soaking tub bath that much, but I do like one especially in the winter when it is cold out and I want to get warmed through.   But you don't know about something if you have never had it, unless you ask around. I do see that they come with an access panel or not.... to me that is a no brainer.  Of course it is a little bit extra, but sure beats taking out the darn thing if something doesn't work.  And  maybe I will see something different in the meantime that isn't too ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## farmerjan

Warm today, 86, with mostly sun all day.  Not as humid but that is supposed to be coming in with the remnants of the storm that came out of the gulf.  Allergies are getting to me today.... but gee, I wonder why since I was on the tractor for over 4 hours this afternoon raking hay..... Did the fields that were not tedded out, first to get any green stuff turned up to the sun to dry. Then got a flat tire on the rake, so had to get my son to bring another.  Then raked for 1 1/2 hrs at his field of orchard grass that I had tedded, it was thick so glad that it had been tedded.  Then the guy came who was going to do some welding on it, as there were some cracks in the frame, so ds took it back to the barn so they could work on it.  Then I went to do the nurse cow and the calves, and came back to the barn and got it to go finish.  There is a hydraulic cylinder that is leaking that raises the  wheels up and down on both sides, but we added some fluid and I went up and got it finished.  Got back to the barn and they took the cylinder off as my son is going back to the PT treatments that they were doing down in the Va tech sports medicine, for the headaches and stuff.... and he will go by Rural King to pick up a few things and see if they have that size cylinder.  Seems it is always something..... got to get a spare wheel for this rake, we stuck one on to get the field done but it isn't the right hub diameter,  and some other stuff that he wants to look at when he is there.  The rake is over 20 yrs old, one that we got from the friend that passed away from cancer a few years ago... so things are going to start to get worn out.
He will bale all the hay tomorrow after he gets home from the dr then spread poultry litter that is piled at the one field that he couldn't do because it got wet that afternoon.  There is a 30% chance of showers tomorrow afternoon/eve, then a greater chance on Wednesday.

I might have mentioned it in another thread but the cow did calve Saturday and my son was up there with some friends that wanted to see the cows.  He wound up helping her, said it wasn't a hard pull but this saved her from struggling.  She was up and cleaning it in less than 15 min.  I did go get the other calf and she is a pushy thing.  Great for getting her to go on the cow.  So I am dealing with a nurse cow again.  Really need an third calf on her, she has quite an udder.  But for the next few days 2 should do okay.  I got her and the calf into the barn sat eve, and left her in with them and then Sun , grained her and made sure both calves went on her.   Then I kicked her out for the night.  This morning she came right to the barn when I went up there and I got both calves on her to nurse her out pretty good.  I fed her hay and left her in for the day.  Then while I was waiting for the welding to get done on the rake, I went up and she wanted out so I let her out. The calves stay in.  Tomorrow I have to haul a load of water up there to put in the water troughs since she will be staying in some.  But expect her to come right to the barn and want in with the babies and for grain.  She's not sold on the 2nd calf, but it is very aggressive so gets right on her to nurse which is just super.  So am hoping that in a few days she will just take these 2 and then I can put a 3rd on her and she won't pay much attention.  I won't let them out with her for a few weeks, to make sure that she is letting them nurse without a problem.  And there are a few older calves there that might try nursing her if "her calves" are on her.  These older ones are going to get weaned and the cows and heifers all preg checked.  Got to tag 3 or 4 more there that are older, then there are 5 I think that have been born in the last 2 months. A couple of them are even coming in the creep gate so I am trying to feed some grain in the bunks inside everday so they want to come in.  Like to get them all tagged if possible. 

Time for a shower and wash off the pollen and dust.


----------



## Mike CHS

Based on what we had from the storm in the Gulf, I wouldn't expect you to get a lot of that.


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> @drstratton thank you for the insight.  I will ask about whether the tub is fully draining.   It's not like I need it tomorrow, but once the house situation becomes final, and I hope I am not assuming too much since it seems like it will be a go, I want to get what I want and need and have it at the house so that when they do get a chance to get into it, I have everything there, ready and waiting.   It's not that I take a soaking tub bath that much, but I do like one especially in the winter when it is cold out and I want to get warmed through.   But you don't know about something if you have never had it, unless you ask around. I do see that they come with an access panel or not.... to me that is a no brainer.  Of course it is a little bit extra, but sure beats taking out the darn thing if something doesn't work.  And  maybe I will see something different in the meantime that isn't too ridiculously overpriced.


You're very welcome! I hope that you can find exactly what you need! I'm so excited for you and continue to hope that everything works out!


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve.  It has been very sticky here yesterday and today with no real cool off at night .  Didn't get below 70 the last 2 nights and tonight might if we get any of the rain they are saying is a possibility.  It is going through in bands but breaking up some and we actually had about 10 sprinkles and that was it.  

Got all the hay raked that was down,  and rolled yesterday,  because we were supposed to get all these thundershowers.  It is still 78 at nearly 10 pm.  Going to start cutting more tomorrow and even if we get a little rain, it isn't going to hurt because then we have another 3 day window it looks like. It is fast getting ahead of us, topping out with seed heads so over mature, but it has to get cut.  Don't want to have to deal with the wet though as that just makes it crappy filler hay.  So maybe we can get a bunch more done this weekend. 

The owners of the house had to postpone today's meeting with the ins lady, but it is scheduled for tomorrow.  PT was tough Monday,  and today I have been very overall sore.... think some of it is being on the tractor Monday and then the heat yesterday and today.  Not counting the itchy eyes and all with the allergies.  I have been very lethargic today with this heat.  I realize it is nothing like what you get in TX and the other "hot spots" but it is not much fun here with the humidity.  

My cow is getting a little better about letting the calves go on her when she comes in the barn in the morning.  I have been leaving her in for the day but will start turning her back out so she can get water out of the spring rather than what I haul and put in the troughs.  Plus she can graze some during the day too. I know that she is not very thrilled with the hay in the barn.  Some of the spring calves are coming in the barn already for the grain I put out for them.  That is great.  Need to get the other bigger ones tagged and worked so they can get weaned off and get these cows preg checked.  

Nothing much new here except this heat wave.  Normally we get this kind of heat in July and Aug..... Would like to get about a week or 10 day stretch of dry and get the rest of first cutting done, then get a good soaking rain for a day or two.  The corn is starting to peek through, this heat really helps, but it will need a good rain.  Would be really nice to get a good rain on the already cut hayfields as that would get 2nd cutting a good start back growing.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, I see the surveyor did get the stakes and all in, see a few new "ribbons" so I will be able to tell where the actual lines are.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya got the hay done and ya get the rain ya wish for...After ya get the next batch done....  .....sorry the PT and the weather aren't agreeing" with ya, but it sounds like the ankle is getting stronger and hope the knees have eased up on ya........it has been a sauna down here, so know what ya are saying about the humidity....our lows have been the high 70s and highs in the upper 80s to 90s....even with the rain........I am sooo Thankful that things with the loan and house are moving forward fairly smoothly in light of all the "hoopla" going on........I know seeing the markers and ribbons certainly put a smile on your face.....


----------



## Baymule

It's surveyed!! Yay!! 

Hang in there with the PT, it has it's hard days, but it sure will help you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I am glad you got the hay raked, and hope you are able get all of the grass cut, raked and baled.  Shortly after joining the forum and learning about you and your cutting hay, I became interested in cutting and selling hay.  A quick trip to the local farm equipment to price haying baling equipment (all new equipment) quickly convinced me that was not a way to make money.  But I started watching a number of YouTube channels that baled hay.  One of my favorite channels was "North Texas Hay".  It reminded me of you as the woman was trying to bale hay with the help of her sons after losing her husband to a heart attack.  They tried for around 6 months but then decided to sell out.  That made me sad.  But I imagined you and your son continuing on.

Yay for the survey!  I hope the sale goes through soon.  Sorry the PT is so hard on you, but it means progress.    Soon you will be able to have your knees done and after recovering from that, you will be a new woman again!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick note as I have to go back up to let the cow out in a little bit.  Met with the ins lady at the house with the owners.  They gave her some dates on what was done when.  She also went to school with the sisters, they were a little ahead of her, but they all know everyone, so were catching up on local who's married, divorced, who's kids went to what school, all that.  She took some pictures, said it looked good except that the underwriters are going to want more of the "weedy growth removed from around the back deck and it will need "painting"..... I said it might get stained but not painted.... she said that was good enough, that the pics will show that it has not been "kept up"  and it hasn't since being empty for 6+ years.....  She was not at all concerned about the inside and never went upstairs to see the 2 ceilings that need to be replaced.  Said it looked pretty good to her and asked about the electrical up grade and the pipes are copper from what the owners remember when the kitchen was redone. 

I measured the bath tub size and surround  ( it's one piece which I like because it doesn't have all the curves and shelves and stuff that needs extra cleaning around)   so I know what size I am looking at.  Normal 60" long and 30" wide space.  Also measured the space where the fridge was.  It is smaller than I thought..... the fridges are all big nowadays.... this one is only 31" across the front;  so a 30" will fit, and only 25 " deep to the front of the cabinets......it will have to stick out a bit to be able to get the door to open and shut..... I will have to do some looking because I don't think my fridge will fit in 30".  Forgot to measure the height.  Oh well....

And the bank mtg lady has been in touch with the owner, he was leaving from there today to go to the lawyers office with the plat and to draw up a sales contract.... Closing can be as soon as JULY 11th...... They were surprised that it could be that soon...... I was too.  It can be later, but it cannot be any sooner than 30 days from the contract date.....

So things are going along.  I am going to call the company that handles our 401k's and see what is the best way to go about this.  Probably should have done it yesterday when the market was up.... it fell over 1800 pts today.  Most of my money isn't affected..... but still..... I will see what they say..... 

It would be nice to get it to go through sooner rather than later.  I would like my payment date to be after the 21st, because then I will be sure my SS check is in my account and can do an automatic payment every month..... and I won't have to worry about the money being in there.  Since my testing paycheck is so up and down according to what I test, sometimes it is 250 and sometimes it is 1,000..... just the way the farms fall. 
 I told them that they don't have to be in a rush to get the few plants they want to move, like the peonies that are family "heirlooms" and such..... I am not going to stop them from getting the plants.   I want to get the old hay up there where the garden was, and get those potatoes on it and covered and see if I get anything out of them.   

Then get started on the inside.... at least get the new tub/shower in so the house is liveable ( the tub has some worn out spots in the bottom so it probably has started to leak through)  and the washing machine up there and the clothesline up so I can take stuff up there to wash and put away up there, instead of doing stuff here and then having to move it.  Maybe stay there some too as I start to clean out and move this stuff.  But the big thing is to get it to get the stuff started.  I figure that I will "still be here"  through Sept...... maybe Oct.   Got to decide where I am going to move the peach trees so they don't get dug up here and then moved there and then change where they are there.  Would like to wait until after the bulk of their growth, then prune them back to move.  It will set them back enough, getting moved once.  Plus I would like to maybe get a few other  fruit trees and the sales are starting now on them..... just a thought.

They did ask that included in the sale contract, to give them right of first refusal if I decide to sell.  That's fine.  If the prices go way up, and it is worth alot more, and I do decide to sell, I would do exactly what they did, get an appraisal as they did..... then it can't be said I am trying to gouge them with the selling price. I can agree to that.  Doesn't commit me to anything except give them first chance to buy it back if it comes to that.  I also agreed to not cut down the holly  tree, verbal.... It is in the front yard, corner, not where it will be any problem for me.  They like to get cuttings off it.  Since they will still have the christmas trees next door, it is not a problem.  They are going to try to do a rooting of the rose bush, as they are afraid that trying to dig it up will be a problem, and I said to go for it.  I am going to trim it back some, and it needs feeding but is pretty and smells nice too. It was something that their mom brought when they moved there when she got married, maybe????  Anyway, I said that would be great if they could get a graft to root for them. I have no intention to take it out.  I like roses. 

So, looks like everything is moving along.  The ins lady said she will get back with me in a few days.


----------



## farmerjan

We got about 3 showers of all of a minute about 5:30 - 6 a.m.  Some clouds at times today then bright sun.  But calling for T-storms on Sunday so if he cuts anything it will have to be rolled on Sat.  I have a farm to test on Sun aft and Tuesday already set up.  They are all going to want the same week I am afraid....

Had a chicken die and I left it outside the pen in the area they were "allowed out into" and the next morning it was completely gone..... no feathers around or nothing.  So really am thinking fox just carrying it off.  So they are locked in the 5x10 run.  Nothing trying to dig under anywhere....yet..... and I am going to set a trap up there and see if I can catch it.  I am really hoping though that the land disturbance with the drive/road going in for the tower will encourage them to move elsewhere.... Kinda hate to kill a female if she is feeding kits..... they do eat alot of mice and stuff...... but they must be new as I never lost one to a predator last year like this.  I would find an occasional dead one.... but not just disappearing like this bunch. 

73 overnight, but only up to 84 today and some breeze so at least more bearable.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Great news on the house!  I hope everything goes smooth and you can close.  Then you will be free to move out of that rental place where the landlord has been driving you crazy!


----------



## Bruce

The house is moving along nicely


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Probably should have done it yesterday when the market was up.... it fell over 1800 pts today.


If you could have known that you would be a very rich person. Nobody does well trying to time the market.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes @Bruce , if we had the "sight" we would all be rich.   I did not expect that big of a drop in the market in one day.  But I am not panicking and will just let things ride a bit yet.  I have to call back on Monday to the guy that takes care of our retirement/401k investments.  

Took 8 steers and a cull cow to the stockyards today.  Actually one of the steers wasn't.... he was a bull that DS must have missed and turned the cows out to pasture last fall..... but anyway, he was crazy so he went;  rather than cut and then sell later.  Weighed 425 and brought 1.33 which was okay for a bull calf that we wanted to get shut of.  The others were in the 360-395 range and brought in the 1.60's which was better than we expected.  The cow was on the "last chance list" because she raised a crummy calf last year, had a crummy on one this year, doesn't milk much;  so gone.  She weighed more than I thought 1240  and brought $.58.  She didn't carry much flesh.  There were some really nice looking cull cows that were real nice, real good flesh but not gobby fat that brought in the upper 70's.  I was surprised, very pleasantly.  
Going to turn out these cows we pulled those calves off of,  with the rest that still have their calves, for about a month-6 weeks.... then wean off all the calves, preg check the cows, and probably sell some more in August.  Have about 35 + cows in this group to preg check... a few that got a 2nd chance after coming up open last fall.  Those cows ought to be 5-6 months as the bull went in the first of the year.  A few are rather thin so don't expect them to be very far along.  The field he is going to turn them out into is real thick, they will put on some weight, and the calves ought to do pretty good.  These were late late fall calves, most were born in Dec...... so they aren't as big as I would like, but this pasture they are on is not the greatest for grass.  The grass just doesn't seem to have alot of nutrition in it and I honestly hate to have cow/calf pairs on it.  But in the winter they get fed hay so it isn't so bad.  This is at the "main farm"  where we rent, and the friend was not one to put back into the pasture ground and it has been badly depleted.  It will take years to get it back to where it should be.  We have spread litter most every year for the past couple years, and  it is looking a little better, but it is still not what it should be. 

So after PT I came back, helped sort and load the calves and cow, I went to the sale barn, he stayed and did the tedding of the hay he cut yesterday.  Then he was spreading fertilizer when I got back.  I went up and let the nurse cow out from the calves, sat and talked to the daughter of the people who own this place, and then headed home after dark.  

Tomorrow morning am going up to help them work the calves at the neighbors, that we do every spring, I help load syringes as we give shots and such, then get on the tractor and rake the hay for him to get baled tomorrow.  One forecast is calling for possible showers/rain after 3 pm,  the other says in the evening.  Would prefer it waits to evening. 

I had the farm set up for Sunday afternoon, and Tuesday.... well of course another one wants Monday aft.  So I got them to change my PT appt to 8:15 a.m. Monday instead of 12:15 as I wouldn't get out of there in time to get to the farm.  I guarantee you there will be no farms tested on Wednesday..... I will be lucky to be walking.....
Going to call and see if the "new one" I did last month wants Fri or Sat aft to test..... with everyone in the hay fields, I try to work with them .  We are supposed to get rain/showers/storms whatever right for the next 4-6 days.... so there won't be any hay to rake on Friday anyway.  It is supposed to be a little cooler.

We were down to a BEAUTIFUL  58 degrees this morning.... such a welcome relief from the sticky nights.  Cooling off to the mid 60's already so good sleeping weather.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, the guy who helps us out some saw a fox run across the road this afternoon from the neighbors field,  right into the gateway where I pull in to do the chickens.  He said the neighbors dog was going nuts and then he saw it race across the road.  So I was probably right that is what was getting them.  I guess the saving grace is that I lost them before I had much feed in them.  There are about 15 left, a couple have just died in the pen;  but the fox had gotten over 15.   This bunch was not as healthy as they could have been, but the ones left look pretty good;  as well as many of what the fox got were looking decent;   2 have bad legs though and don't get around the best but they are managing okay.  Missed the chicken killing guy on the phone the other day, so plan to call him Monday morning.  He also dairy farms, and if it is raining might be able to catch him with a few minutes of down time. 
The other ones are due to go out around the 20th-21st... I will talk to him the end of the week.  I hate to crowd them, and they will have to go together for now, because I sure am not going to let the bigger ones out..... we'll see.  Might only be a half dozen left this time..... last time there were over 200...... Yikes.... If there's alot, I have a big "enclosed run" that is still in the box that I got at closeout a year & 1/2  ago  (maybe 2 yrs ago) and we will have to put it up real fast.  I was thinking at the time that it would  be for when I got my own place since it was less than 1/2 price. Clearance and all that....  I bet with all the ones going into "homesteading" and raising their own food, that there won't be any closeout stuff like that this year.  Just have to play it by ear.

July 11th falls on a Sat so no closing then.... I have to sign the sale contract and that will make it legal.... thinking about the 20-25 of July for closing which is fine with me. Really, it's only about a month away.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've lost 2 hens in two nights.   I'm pretty confident it's a small fox.  Fixed first pen, doing 2nd today.  If I see the rascal, I'll "fix him", too!!!


----------



## Baymule

Everything wants a chicken dinner!! I like wildlife, but don’t eat my chickens!  

Jan it sounds like you are getting decent prices for the cattle.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ;The cattle prices were better than we were expecting.  The only drawback is that they were smaller than we usually sell, being like late Dec calves so barely 6 months.  We had sold off some Oct calves and they were in the 450-500 wt range which we prefer.  But for this time of year, June is not usually the best month to sell since most have already gotten what they want for "spring grass";  the prices were good.    So these steer calves were in the $6-650 range.  Problem with that, it costs at least 550-600 a year to "keep the cow" when you figure in feed, hay, some grain, grazing equivalent...... you have to take your expenses and figure an average per cow cost to keep them.  So on calves under 4-450, you are basically breaking even for that cow.  The good thing is there are still more that will be sold in probably Aug., they are going back out with the cows for the next 2 months, all to pastures that have not been grazed yet, so they will definitely benefit from the grass. They will definitely gain weight and the cows will also.  

The "kid"  (young man now) that has worked for us off and on, came this morning and with another friend that helps on occasion, they did some pregnancy checks and this afternoon we wound up moving some of those cow/calf pairs out to the pasture.  I am not entirely confident in his ability to get the preg checking right..... but I know that I am not very good if they are less than about 5 months.  I would have preferred to have the vet do it, but we will see. Some he called open, so they will be going with their calves out to the pastures where the spring calving cows are , and will be back with a bull.  Then this fall when we get them in, if they are very far along, then we will know that he was wrong and they were bred.  I am more worried to have some called bred and have them not be.  There is one cow that he called 4 months, and I saw her in standing heat yesterday...... several cows were riding her and she was full standing..... now occasionally you will get a cow to have "false heats"  and still be pregnant.  But I said I want her rechecked when the vet comes next time.  If she is not bred, she leaves as she was open last time but since she was a first calf heifer and had raised a real nice calf, she got a 6 month later 2nd chance.   With no calf pulling her condition down, she should have been at the 4-5 months stage.  The bull went in on Jan 17th., so just a few days shy of 5 full months ago.  He said she was 4 months, so that would be right but the full standing heat yesterday really has made me questioning.......

We went up and worked the calves for a neighbor;  we have been doing their calves every spring for the past several years.  Shots, ear tags, band the bull calves..... then in the fall we help catch them all up and haul them when he wants to sell.  We also custom make their first cutting hay .  Then they let the fields grow a bit and by then the cows have pretty much eaten all the pasture and he turns the cows into the hayfields for the fall and winter.   It works out good for them and we get paid for the work, haying etc.... son pays the guys that come help.....my help is not compensated.  Maybe I ought to start just working sor another farmer and get paid for what I am doing for free now......

After we worked their cows, I got on the tractor and raked the hay.  It was nice, sunny, not humid, with a breeze.  DS went up and baled it about 1- 1:30 or so.  He got back to the barn about 3 pm or so and the skies had clouded over.  We got a few sprinkles and then we moved some of the cows.  Took 2 loads, had to drop some at 3 different places on the first load..... had one to go to where my nurse cows are, 2 older cows with calves to go to where the old cows with calves are;  as they will not be getting bred back but will get sold in the fall when the grass gets short and we decide it is time for them to go. One has a real nice heifer calf and we may keep that heifer calf as a replacement as the cow has been around for 11 years and is out of some good animals.  But the cows are all going to go from that place.  We have kept too many "old cows"  too many times and then they get down or have a calf and don't make milk, and we often bury them.  So trying to be more practical and sell them before they are on their last legs.  I would be inclined to keep a few of them if we were feeding silage regularly to them through the winter, but the last 2 years the silage is fed first to the weaned feeder calves in the barn. I want him to put in 2 bags of silage a year instead of one, and then feed these fall calving older cows a little better in the winter so they do a better job of raising their calves. 
Anyway, the second load all went to the same place.  Have at least one more load to go to this place so the cows and calves can take advantage of the pasture grass until say Aug or so.  

I think that we will move some more tomorrow, and then I will be able to match up the 4 or 5 calves that I never did match up when they got turned out.  I also have to get in the last few calves at the nurse cow pasture, to get tagged and banded.  They are going to come off the cows just as soon as we have space down there  @ Doug's ( the "main farm")  so they can get fed some grain in the barn and then b e easy to get up to sell.  Their momma's need a break.... they will get preg checked and they ones not bred need to go back out with a bull.  They calved last fall, but I think there are a couple that will not be bred and then they will get bred this summer for spring calves next year.  I really don't like fall calving first calf heifers, so I am not going to get too excited about the ones that are not bred yet.  They are all doing a very good job with their calves, they are a nice uniform group.  

Got a couple of heifers that are 2 that should be getting bred now too, so might be able to put together a group of 5-10 to go out and "get some groceries" and get bred for next spring.  

The cooler temps the last 2 days, and the wonderful sleeping temps have made things a lot better.  We will get hot weather in July and Aug but it was too soon to be so stifling so I am glad to see the swing back to 55 to low 60's at night.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @farmerjan , I'm not a cattle person....but, I have watched several episodes of Dr Pol.....and Anybody that "volunteers" to wearing a shoulder length glove...armpit deep in the "south bound end" of a "north bound" heifer or cow..........deserves to miss a "call" every "now and then".....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I bet with all the ones going into "homesteading" and raising their own food, that there won't be any closeout stuff like that this year


Probably be a lot of deals on Craig's list in a year though.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Probably be a lot of deals on Craig's list in a year though.


You are probably right!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Today was productive.  Temps 58 up to 75;  mostly cloudy and comfortable.  Supposed to rain/showers and we got a 10 drop sprinkle.  Got really dark a time or 2, but it looks on the radar to be staying mostly just west.  And the funny thing it is moving almost directly north rather than the normal west to east patterns we see. 
We moved some more of the pregnant cows with the calves on them to pasture for the next 6-8 weeks.  Then the calves will come off and the cows will get a 60-90 day rest before they start calving again.  The grass there is real high and they will put some weight on and the calves too.   Moved a couple to another pasture and got the bull in there with them.  The ones left in this group I have never gotten all the calves matched to the cows, just cannot seem to catch them nursing to tell who belongs to whom.  So we moved these ones left in this group back out,  all together, and stuck another bull in there in case there are any open ( I think there were 3 that he said were open)  and they are going out to the back pasture there at the farm for now.  This way,  there are no worries that someone got mismatched and the calf loses weight since we don't want to wean them yet.  They will also get weaned off in 6-8 weeks, the cows checked again, and then decisions made.  There are a couple that will get sold as bred cows if they keep acting like jerks too.  Wanting to run out the gate acting like the world was coming to the end because they were in the lot and the barn being sorted and such.  2 of them he was going to sell, and remembered after he had run them across the driveway, up the lane and out into the pasture.  So they will get another chance.  Since they should have been about 4 months bred now,  they might get sold as bred cows late this fall instead of us wintering them over.
Had 5 calves in the barn at the nurse cow pasture this morning, only all of them have already been tagged.  Got to try to catch the 4 or 5 that are not tagged, in the barn to get them done.  But with it being cooler, they aren't going in the barn like they do when it is real hot.

801, the recently fresh nurse cow, is not liking the 2nd calf I got and grafted on her.  And it went on her the first day which usually makes them more likely to take a grafted on calf.  She doesn't fuss when she is eating her grain or when her own calf is nursing.  But she doesn't like the calf to go on her on her own.  Might not be able to turn her out loose with them as she might not allow the "grafted" calf to nurse out in the pasture.   What I need to do is start letting her in to feed them and then turn her out an hour later, and do the same at night..... the calf will be able to get all she wants during the 2 "grain" feedings .  The house I am planning to buy is right across the road kitty corner to this pasture;  so real easy and not much travel time to and from.  It will make doing the nurse cows much less of a chore than it is with me living 5 miles and 15 minutes travel away.    I am also going to see if I can get some small bales of alfalfa so she gets more "feed" that way instead of as much  grain .  2nd cutting of alfalfa is getting ready to be made here and that would be great.  I haven't had any in the barn for 2 years because I didn't do the nurse cows last fall with knowing I was going in for the ankle surgery. They got time off and not bred back because of my tentative plans for the ankle surgery.  They take time and work  and my son didn't have time for that..... not withstanding that he broke his hip/femur, and it just was a good thing I hadn't planned anyone to calve that was a nurse cow last fall.   I do have a couple of heifers that will be calving this fall that I will try to get at least 1 more calf on so they raise 2 each.... I need to get them pregnancy checked as the bull went in with them in January.... so I am thinking Oct/Nov.  If I get each to take a 2nd calf, they ought to be situated by Jan if I get my knees done.... We'll see;  I need to get them preg checked so I know where things stand.  There are a couple of other ones that need to get bred.... but I am waiting for July/Aug to breed them so they don't calve til at least May.  If I have the knees done then I ought to be in pretty good shape by then as they say the recovery is shorter timewise than the ankle and the PT guys say I ought to be able to get back in shape pretty fast if all is routine..... This ankle has gone well considering the hold up from the c virus stuff, putting me behind in the therapy and such.   Plus, I have to be back functional to get on the tractor to do hay by mid-end of May...

Got to get going as I have to be at the PT appt at 8:15 in the morning.  I will put the cow in after my appt on my way home, then come home and pack this afternoons' milk samples, and get things ready for the farm tomorrow afternoon.  Have to set up meters there, so have to get everything loaded on the truck, and go early as it still takes me time to get set up with the "moving slower".  It's a 200 cow herd.  Then another 150 cow herd on Tuesday aft..... I will be aching by Tuesday night. 
Making a list of phone calls to make tomorrow, first the chicken processing guy to see what his schedule is,  so I can get on the list.  There was someone else.... I need to make a list as I have already forgotten what I was supposed to remember....  Oh yeah, I have to call 2 farms about testing also..... but there was someone else I told myself I was going to call. Hope it comes back to me in the morning....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> There was someone else.... I need to make a list as I have already forgotten what I was supposed to remember....



 And once you remember -- THEN you have to put the list where you won't lose it. I often make a list of things that I must do before I go to work (which has it's own computer generated list!) and I put it on the front of my computer screen...........it's he// to get old. 

I've even resorted to taping a note to the door -- so I see it as I go out! Even on the coffee pot.   Well, a lot is going on all the time, little things -- like is the setting hens eggs hatching -- get gas in truck -- who knows?

What I often miss is my land line phone -- it was best way to find where I'd put my cell by just calling myself.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we finally are seeing a little moisture... it has been raining very lightly, but nice and slow is good!!!  Started at 61 , went up to 67  and cloudy all day.  I did PT, knees today and they ache.  Ankle is doing pretty good.  I need to try standing a little more on it, on one foot at a time, to get the balancing a little stronger.  Problem is the knees make it hurt and I guess this damp isn't helping that at all.   
So I dropped off the samples I had packed from the Sunday eve test, then went by the chickens.  HOORAY  The crew was there to start clearing for the road in through the property for the cell tower.....
They cleared and ground up all the trashy stuff, and cleared around the back side of the pen so I can move the chicken pen and then they can use the area where it is and clean up around it too.  I can get in and walk around without all the underbrush... ought to really upset the fox so that is good too.  I won't be letting them out loose, but might be able to put the hog panels around and let them have more room during the day. 
Sort of like what @Baymule  had done with the guys that cleaned up all the trashy brush and trees and all.... it looks nice already here.  All chipped/mulched and they are going to chip all the tops of the trees they take down, leave the trees cut in long lengths as some is cherry that a friend is interested in for making furniture, and there will be plenty for  firewood too.  Son said he can sell it.  Since I am thinking about an outside wood furnace, since I have baseboard hot water heat that is perfect..... so might just buy the wood from him.   That was on the list for next year.... just might have to get the wood sooner... There are a couple of chimneys, but they aren't lined or anything, so an inside wood stove is not practical right now.... but the outside one would also heat my hot water for use in the house..... several friends have these outside wood furnaces and really love them.  I'd keep the oil furnace so that if I was gone or something, it would automatically kick on...  We are always cleaning trees and limbs away from the edges of the hayfields.... there are always trees that come down here & there that I could get wood, and I can still buy it if necessary.  Yes, oil is cheap now, but who knows in the future what might happen with the "green new deal" nutcases and fossil fuels..... 

Best thing is now that they started the "work"  they start making payments to my son.  Finally..... and it will be well on it's way up and all by the time we wind up having to go back to court with the witch next door in July. 

More progress on the house deal.  Owners got a "standard contract"  from the lawyer, and the 3 sisters all signed it this weekend... He is going to talk to the lady at the bank, as there are all sorts of things in the standard contract that we are not going to do... because it is an "as is" sale..... so we are all going to go to the mtg dept, office, probably Wed aft or Thursday, so that we can go through it all together, to void some of the things like requiring a termite insp., since they did one some  years ago, to address that there needs to be work done that is why it is an "as is" sale, and whatever she feels we need to make it "legal" for the loan to go through.  Like I told them, I have nothing to hide, and they don't seem to either, so we are wanting it to be straightforward and we can "delete" things in it by agreeing and initialing it.   This will make it palatable to the lenders, and still keep me from getting ripped off, while not holding them responsible for stuff that might have been required if it was sold in a standard real estate agent buyer/seller deal.  
I asked if they had him put in the contract about the right to first refusal if I decide to sell, and he said no, that it requires another whole type of agreement and would have complicated it.  I told them that we can do a simple agreement between us if they want.... that if I decide to do anything, I would do just what they did, get someone in to appraise it and give them the right of first refusal with what the fair value of it was at that time. 
Also we are going to use the same lawyer since it is a private sale and that even the lawyer said if there was ever a conflict in the future, he would advise them to get a different lawyer.... but that it was a simple deal and wasn't going to need all the inspections and stuff that a normal "sale" would because of the "as is" stipulation.   If there is anything I am uncomfortable with, them I sure don't have to sign it.  
But these are people we have rented from for years, they have a reputation of being decent and fair.... they keep telling me of anything they can think of that I might need to know..... and it is going through a standard "lender" , and they have no reason to not be forthright.  If we didn't know them or anything else, I would be more leery..... they keep doing extra stuff there, like cleaning up around the porch that the ins lady mentioned, cutting back the forsythia so the line of sight down the road is better.... they took all the vines/growth off the back of the house, mowed between the house and boxwoods and cleaned all that up..... took out some saplings that had started growing in the "flower bed of irises and daylillies so it looked better....  little stuff that has made it look better for when the bank sends their "appraiser".  I think they really want me to get it, and I know if I have questions they will answer.  They live right across the road.  Not like they are going anywhere.  Plus, it is a better thing than to let the house fall into rack and ruin.... they don't want to see their childhood home just deteriorate.


----------



## farmerjan

Decided to post that in case I did something dumb like accidentally erase it.

So he will let me know tomorrow if Wed aft will work.  I have a PT appt at 12 so can meet them after 1:30 or most anytime on Thursday. 
Like I said, if I don't feel comfortable then I can NOT sign it. 
The closing has to be a minimum of 30 days after a signed contract.... I told David that we could just set if for sometime the week of the 20th.... that I was not pushing it but that I will be working around Glen's working schedule.... and he is a farmer too and so hay making too.....  I will be here at this house until at least Oct 1st... that's a little over 2 months... from the closing.....maybe have to keep it until the first of Nov. since I am on a month to month.  But as soon as it is "mine"  I will start getting the house cleaned and painted and start moving that sort of stuff, and then work with him on his time frame with the bathroom,  and the plumbing for upstairs.  The ceilings aren't as life or death since I am not going to be using either of those 2 rooms as my bedroom. It will depend on what type of loan she decides to do.  And I might see if we can get the ceilings down, while the windows can be opened and a fan to draw the dust out,  and then he can put up the new,  like in the late fall or winter when he gets a little slower....
This way I can get someone in to clean and service the furnace.  Make sure the septic is working and I think that I will get some of the "anaerobic bacteria" stuff to put down it to get it "working" again since it has sat for so long.  Got to measure my refridge to see if it will fit.  It is an older one, that "green" that was so popular,  but it runs.  I want it to be the "extra fridge" but may have to use it for now.... Or maybe set it in the "mud room" where the washer/dryer goes..... use it out there until I find one that fits, or one that I like for the kitchen.

I am seriously thinking that I will have to get one of the "amish type" buildings for the freezers..... and it might be the smartest too.  Need to stop and look at a few different ones as it will have to be wired for electric; not just a storage type for say your lawnmower and other lawn equipment. There is a small little outbuilding, like a mini garage, that the mower and stuff can go into.  Could also use the "freezer" building for moving other stuff up there until the rooms are ready.... try to utilize my trips up the hill better.
I want to do all the painting and cleaning first, and get the kitchen organized.  There are a few little things that need to be fixed on the cupboards......and get the sink in the "laundry room" hooked up.  The drain pipe leaks underneath so needs new drainpipe. 
And get the mulch hay up there for the late potatoes.... the good thing is they are in the cool porch here so are growing spindly, but not too fast.  Ought to be able to get some out of it and get the grass killed under the mulch if it is thick enough.

Never did get to get any more strawberries this year.  Guess I will try to add to my "food pantry" with more store bought canned goods for this year.  I won't really have much time to do any canning and such with trying to get into the house.  That's okay.... I am not against buying for this year.  I have all the chicken I want or need, and there is some beef in the freezers and other stuff.  Be a good year to eat out of them and get them emptied and combined  so that next year I can "start over" with refilling them.  I can probably get one emptied so that it can be moved, then transfer stuff as I go.  Give me a chance to sort out some stuff that is probably getting old.  And re-organize stuff into new boxes so I can find it better.  I want to start cooking more/better again.  Will be nice if the kitchen isn't so cold in the winter.... and to have a gas stove again.... I HATE this electric.

Guess that's all for now.  Going to pack this afternoons' samples in the morning, have to do the cow of course.  Need to haul a load of water up to her too since the water I hauled last week is gone.  It isn't going to rain enough to get any amount off the roof.... I have to test again in the afternoon and again have to set up meters so will go up an hour early so after I get set up I can sit and take a break before I am collecting samples. 

Oh and I have to see about getting the chicken pen moved. 
Called about getting them processed.  They have room for them next week. or after the 10th of July. The daughter is getting married on the 10th.   I was thinking after the 10th, but I might just get the 8-10 bigger ones done next week when I am going to be up that way.... Need to see how many he thinks might be left in the houses going out around the 20-22..... he can tell if there are alot that are smaller..... since there is room, I could just wait and do a bunch after the 10th, then do some more about 3 weeks after that.... the farm I have always gotten them from should have some going out again the end of July..... I am thinking about how all of you can the chicken.... and I do want some done into parts this time so I can package like a thigh/leg combo for me to cook..... instead of always having to roast a chicken.  Although that is good for the winter time and heating the house with the heat from the stove/oven.  But I like chicken salad and so doing a whole chicken makes it easy to take any pieces of meat off the carcass and make chicken salad with it.   and then make soup stock from the carcass..... But they sure take up alot of room.  I could parts and break them all down,  freeze them in packages that would fit better, and then cook the backs and bones and all for soup and chicken salad pieces.


----------



## Baymule

Packaging the chicken in parts sure makes it easier to store in the freezer and easier to cook. Boneless skinless breast is a quick meal. Since I grow mine out so big, I put a half breast in each package. I vacuum seal it all. I use all the bones and trimmings for broth and I cook a lot with the broth. I almost never freeze a whole chicken for myself. I scald and peel the feet and make broth from them too. CCX feet are big and full of cartilage, and make a nutrient rich broth. In cold weather, heat up some broth with fresh garlic and ginger grated in it for a warming hot cup. That’s good for colds and sniffles too. 

I am excited for you, finally your own home. This is such a good move for you. You can make it your own and do what the heck you want. 

I ordered 30 more CCX chicks for August 12. My hay guy wants to raise 6, just to try them. That means I’ll spend a Saturday helping him slaughter and package them. A lamb customer ordered 4 chickens, another lady ordered 10 chickens, all at $6 a pound. This is proving to be lucrative. Intensive work, but lucrative. Hmmm... maybe I need to build a meat processing room with water, electric and an air conditioner!! LOL


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @farmerjan!

It seems that things are moving right along.  Once you are able to buy your house and get it fixed up to your liking, and once you get your knees worked on and healed up, and once you are able to finally have victory over the cell phone tower opponent, things will finally be so much easier for you.  Life will be so boring after that! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I told them that we can do a simple agreement between us if they want


Yep, simple works there. Just make sure you understand, and have in writing, if the right of first refusal continues down to any children they may have if they all go before you do.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> maybe I need to build a meat processing room with water, electric and an air conditioner!! LOL


And an electric plucker!


----------



## Bruce

Definitely need a plucker! And a high BTU heater for the scald water.


----------



## Mini Horses

And give a time limit to buy or release o the 1st right of refusal....yes, specify WHO is to have this privilege.   Just a safety so they reply within a week, a month, etc.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for everyone's input on the right of first refusal.  I think we will do something, but I intend for it to just extend to the current generation that I am actually purchasing it from..... the 3 sisters.  Of course, I would probably tell any(all)  of the family members, if I put it on the market, no to give them right of first refusal, but as a courtesy just to let them know if I decided to sell for any reason.  And I like the idea of right of first refusal to have a set time limit..... I think that a month would be the outside limit.  But they have dealt very fairly with me so far so I want to extend that back to them.

On that note..... will meet with them tomorrow, to go over the contract, and the added statement about it being "as is" with no guarantees on the sellers part about the well or septic..... although we know the well is still working good since the electric is on and the water comes out of the faucets at a good flow and is clean and smells and tastes good.  They drink it when they are working there at the house.  They are getting a few more things out;  everything is in one room downstairs now and they are sorting through it.  Mostly some household stuff left from the mom's time there, a few small things like side tables....some junk to go to the dump.  I told them to leave any of the canning jars and any glass mayonaise jars and stuff that I can use for canning.....
Will sign it and put a $500 "deposit" as "earnest money" to make it all legal.  He will take it to the bank, so they can order the appraisal, and get the "paperwork"  legally going..... thinking closing around July 20th.....
They also did a little more "trimming" around so that the banks' appraisal will go through without a hitch.  I think they are really wanting to get out of the paying taxes (rates just went up in the county.... an after effect of lower revenues from the covid shutdown I am sure)..... and as soon as they want I will get the electric switched over to my name.  It is a different company than I have here at this house.  If it was the same I am sure it wouldn't be any big deal..... might have to pay a deposit since I have no history with this company.  But I am also going to get the high speed internet they offer, the line goes right through the property there, and then I will no longer have to rely on the weather like here at the house.... if it is raining or windy it sometimes just won't work or connect....GRRRR. 

That "new" TV , I recently got from the friend  will be great there as there is good reception for a TV antennae,  and there was a TV antennae on the telephone pole that was put up in the yard for the mom years ago.  So I will have to get a company to come out and put up a new antennae since this one was damaged in a couple of wind storms.... and a new rotor and then I can get all the local channels.  Plus learn how to get this "smart TV"  hooked up through the internet stuff.  Let someone else do the antennae hook up and all that.  Then if there is a problem... it is their headache.  
Since it is calling for rain tomorrow, after I meet them, then go to PT at noon, I will probably take a ride up to the one place with the "amish type barns/sheds"  and look at some.  There are about 3-4 places that have those type buildings.  I want one that is wired like for a workshop.... being able to handle several freezers..... and then look over things at the property to see where it would be a good close place to put it.  I will have to have it there when I start to move the freezers and all, because I don't think I want to cram them into the mud room.  I want an extra fridge too, if I can find one for the house that will fit, I will keep the "ugly" green one for extra.  I plan to have it for milk storage, and stuff out of the garden if I need space.... extra things.  That will go where the mom had her freezer in the "mud room"/ washer dryer room.  

YEP, I am getting psyched..... I want to get the mud room cleaned and ready... painted or whatever.  So I can get the washer up there and not go to the laundromat anymore.  I won't do the laundry here due to the hard water/limestone/rust/and DIRT, whenever it rains..... And get the clothesline on the poles so I can just dry things there.  Get the sink there in that room hooked up with a new drain pipe and all so that I can use it.  I am thinking maybe a "laundry tub" instead of the sink in there. I want to look at it closer and see how deep it is.  Plus, I need to get some water going into the septic and drain fields,  because they have been "dormant" for 6 years.  Then after they are being used, to put in an anaerobic bacteria starter.  Talked to a septic guy and he said that if it has been sitting that long, and the previous owner was the single older lady, it needs to get some liquid in it before it would even pump..... so washing clothes there seems like a good way to get it "primed"    
Have heard from a couple local friends that the jaccuzzi type tubs are nice.... so am leaning towards that.  But I haven't ruled out just another  claw foot tub.  I just know that I am not going to do a one piece tub/surround like is in there since the tubs are just too low.


----------



## farmerjan

Today was cloudy, sprinkley this afternoon with a light rain this evening.  59 to 66 spread.  I got a text that there were some calves out at a pasture so had to go there.  3 calves went through the high tensile fence.... which I HATE because unless you keep it "hot" (electrified) it will "stretch" and they just go through it;  so these calves went through it, went down the woods, into a neighbors property along the fence.  Of course, he has woven wire (field fence) so they couldn't get back with their momma's.     So I went up and had to make them go back through the brush and briars, back up through the woods to where they could go back through the fence and back to their mommas..... ALOT of FUN with this ankle/knees going through the brush and crap. At least it wasn't raining then so I didn't get wet on top of it all.   But they are back.  There was no earthly reason to go through it except  they are calves.... so why not?!!!!
Needless to say, it messed up my day plans, but I got my stuff together and went to work to test on time and all,  but didn't get much else done.  I did stop by son's property where the guys were working.  Told them that I would get the chicken pen moved over to the spot they had cleared so they could clean up the brushy crap right around where it was, and they could have more "moving room" right there for their equipment.  The one guy is from upstate NY and his family had a dairy farm.  We had lots to talk about, lots of stuff in common, he moved down here years ago, with his wife and family, like I did....because we liked it here and the taxes were reasonable and the weather good because of not so much winter....anyway, he said that if all I was going to do is move then pen that they could probably just pick it up since it isn't attached to the ground and "walk the pen and chickens in it" over to the other spot.  I said that was nice of them to offer, but that they didn't have to.  He said that it looked like they were going to get rained out of work the next couple of days, with the forecast and I said that I would have it moved by the first of next week.  Well, I went by there when I came home, it was lightly raining already, and they had moved it for me.  Really nice of them.  He had said that they could probably do it easy and I said that I would appreciate it for 3 healthy strong guys to do it but that I could get it done over the weekend.  I really didn't expect them to do it.  
One of the guys had said yesterday when he saw the chickens....."oh, looks like dinner".... So I think that I will find out if they go home every evening (don't know if they are close enough here or travel for this clearing/road building and go home on the weekends)  since the company is based out of eastern Va..... and I will take some of the already processed birds up and give them to them to take home to cook.  It isn't like I am "strapped" for chicken.  I put 40+ in the freezer last fall.  That was very nice of them to take the time and effort to move them for me.  Even if it probably didn't take much time, it was still very considerate of them to do it. 

So that is one less thing on my list.  My son is leaving in the morning to take the feeder calves up to the friend in upstate VT.  With this rain, we can't make hay, so a good time to go.  It might clear off by late Sat or Sunday.... and I haven't seen the forecast for next week.  But the boss at VDOT wants to start the road "patching" , next week.... and my son runs the "oiler" that puts down the "tar" that they then spread the gravel stuff on and it gets rolled to make it somewhat like pavement but without actually having to use asphalt.  It  makes a hard surface road but isn't actual "asphalt pavement".  After a few years of it it seems like pavement though.   So the boss wants him back for that so there were alot of good reasons to go now with these calves. 
The good thing is, he is taking the "new truck" that he got from his grandfather (my dad)  a couple months ago, and is borrowing an aluminum cattle trailer from a friend to haul the calves.  It is longer than ours so they will have more room for comfort, and it is lighter than our heavier older steel cattle trailer.  Sides more closed in, but it will be cool weather so not worried about temps, and will protect them if it is rainy and wet.  Better to not get wet and catch pneumonia.   Fuel mileage will be better.  AND, that leaves me with the other truck and cattle trailer which is good since there is a sale on Friday of a farmer selling out of his angus herd.  Some cow/calf pairs, some bred cows for fall calves, and 3 registered bulls.  I was thinking that we might find a few to add since we have been culling cows lately.  They may be "higher than a kite in price", but maybe not.  If there are a few that I can get reasonable, then I might pick them up.  We also are going to sell a bull that has an attitude.... we don't really need another per se, but have another that is getting some age on him - we've had him 7 or 8 years I think.  So it won't hurt to look.  You never know when you might pick up a good deal.  We could use a few more cows that are "spring calving"  as it seems we have alot that are fall calving.  Won't hurt to go look. 

So things are looking up all around.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> And an electric plucker!


What? I need to wire BJ up and plug him in?


----------



## farmerjan

COOL, almost chilly RAINY morning.  59 to start.... rained a good part of the night that I heard on the roof.... I am going to get the samples packed before I go up to meet the owners at the house and go over the contract. Also go and put the cow in for the calves for the day.  Stop and see if the chickens made it okay through the night on the new ground and that it didn't get too muddy.... I have shavings to put down if I have to.  Don't want to use the shredded paper there as it might look messy but the shavings will just fade as they break down over time.  The shredded paper will be for the chicken houses and then composted for the garden at the house.  Then the PT appt then go to look at a few buildings since I will be more than halfway there when at PT.  Too wet to do much else.  This rain is going to make the already cut and harvested hay fields really come back.  And the ones he got the fertilizer spread on will really jump.  YAY.  Too bad we didn't get more done, but there will be 2nd growth coming up through the ones that are mature hay.  More fiber, a little lower quality as it is over mature.... but with still working other jobs, you do what you can do.  Plus, the limited windows we have had for making the hay.... you can cut alot more hay, than you can get dry, raked and baled in the time frame allowed.  We could have done some more if we were doing nothing but hay.... but am thankful for what we have gotten done and made decent with no rain.   Time to pack samples.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain has pros & cons for farming.  Sometimes a "forced" day off is a good thing.      Check out those buildings!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> My son is leaving in the morning to take the feeder calves up to the friend in upstate VT.


What part? And why the heck are people up here paying to truck feeder calves from Virginia?? We have plenty of bovines in Vermont! I could see it (without further explanation) if they were breeding stock.



farmerjan said:


> but it will be cool weather so not worried about temps


What cool weather? It is low 80s today, high 80s tomorrow!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was gonna ask Jan if ya, Bruce, was getting some pasture mates for your Boys.... 🤣


----------



## Bruce

Um, nope. Not set up for cattle!


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ;  The friend of ours works with cattle and in the ag industry, sells equipment  They used to have a small dairy here and raised calves for a few years.  He says there aren't any 5-6 wt feeders around to meet the demand of people wanting to raise them.  He is getting 7 heifers so he can start breeding a few and raise some of his own. Also 10 steers to raise and sell as beef.  Obviously there aren't enough to meet the demand.   He also said that if these are what he is looking for,  we may be hauling another load. 
I am not sure exactly where he is now, just know that he is close to the Canadian border.  I will ask my son when he gets back.  They moved up there about 10-15 years ago, and then they got divorced, and he stayed in the ag field.  I guess he has some property as he said there wasn't anything on it last year and it needs to be grazed.  Maybe the prices up there were just too high for feeders and buying them here,and getting them trucked is still a better deal.  I do know he said that the 1.55 for the steers was fine and he will pay the fuel. I think the heifers are 1.40..... We aren't going to make a ton of money, but it gives my son a "paid trip" to go by and see his grandparents in NH also.


----------



## farmerjan

Alot of our feeders from Va and WVa go into Pa and north into NY .....


----------



## farmerjan

No, @CntryBoy777 .... I don"t think that you will see @Bruce with any beef or cattle of any kind on his place.  His family would probably have a heart attack.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, took samples to UPS, went to the house and met the owners.  They had sent me a copy of the sales contract so I had read it over already.  It was pretty standard, we made a couple of notations, and I signed it.  He was going to take it and my $500 good faith down payment, to the mtg lady today.  I went to the PT appt.  Then I left and went looking at some buildings.  There were 3 different places, 3 different mfgs.... and of course things I liked at each one.  Still have another one I want to go look at.  
But a couple of things.  I want a metal roof even though the one place is much more pushing shingles.  The one with the shingles includes alot more stuff though as standard.... the one allows the metal roof or the shingles for the same price, the other charges more for the metal roof....One has the added option of putting a "siding' on, so it looks like the aluminum siding on the house,(clapboard looking) ,  and it will make it a thicker wall and can be stained or painted.... one has a "heat barrier" that can be put on the inside.....
I am looking at the gambrel roofed type "barn" which will make it higher and I can have a "loft " in it to store some extra stuff. 
One has 6' OR 8' walls, the other 2 have 6' or 7' walls (high)  to the plate where the roof sits on.  The gambrel roof allows more height and storage above.  Either height can have the "loft' in it.  There are options of windows ,windows in the doors, placement of where the doors go, all that sort of stuff.  I do not want the garage door in the end.  Costs about 500 more too.  The one that was pushing the shingles will do the electrical.... 4 outlets and 1 switch with a light.  The one does not do the electrical and the other can do it as an extra.  One has several different options for the type of flooring.  All are free delivery and set up .... 50 miles, 35, miles and 25 miles.  One I think is more willing to do more with the set up......from the brochure info.  
All are in the 4-5,000 range.... one has a 50 yr warranty on the siding and is rated.... something.... so if it is "tied down" will withstand wind and snow loads up to a certain amount.  I need to list them side by side to do a better comparison.  
I am leaning towards the one that the siding can be put on.... for thickness and strength.... and the T1-11 siding does not last forever.... Had one and it started to come apart.  
That is what I was thinking so not surprised. I do want windows and probably would get the windows in the top part of the door too,  for extra light.  
Debating on 12 x 16 or maybe bigger.  I will not want to use it for the mower as there is a smaller shed/garage type building there that has a concrete floor.... needs new doors on it but the roof doesn't leak.  Good for all that sort of stuff.  I know that no matter how big it is there will always be something more I will want to stick in it and will wish it was bigger.
  I plan on heating it some in the winter, better for the freezers to run, if it is  not below zero in the building.  Maybe use it for my milk samples and not have all that in the house anymore.  Maybe use it to work on stuff in the cold weather, like a workshop.  Lots of different things to consider,  since there is no enclosed porch the length of the house like here where I am.  Maybe keep an extra fridge there for stuff too and not in the mud room....Then I would have more room in the house for maybe another cabinet.    I don't know.   
The thing about it is that it can go with me if I ever move again,  since it sits on "runners" .... 
Just in the looking stage.... but I will have to get it set up and get the first freezer moved and then start transferring the food to it so I can empty another and get it moved that way.  Or maybe get 2 empty, fill all the freezer chests,  and  then move those 2 and then get all the food moved up there , empty the other 2 and then move both of them and that way I can get everything sorted and boxed and repacked and put back into them and be able to find things better.  Will need one empty for the beef that will go in .... but not until like Feb due to the wait list.  There will be more chicken too over the course of this year.  
I wish it had more of an overhang on the roof though.  Does not have much at all.  Although the metal roof seems to stick out further than the shingle roof.  Would like to have a gutter to divert the water into a collector of sorts....
Can finance them, one has 90 days same as cash.....I would either pay up front or do that. The one will finance and if you pay off early get any discounts for the amount of time it was paid off early.  Like a no-prepayment deal.


----------



## farmerjan

It was a chilly wet day today.  Rained most all day, light then heavier... but pretty steady from noon on.  Started at 59, thermometer says it got up to 72 but I think it is lying....it was a VERY CHILLY 72 that's for sure.  I wore a long sleeved shirt and a sweatshirt all day and wasn't any too hot.  
The guys that were putting in the road moved my chicken pen for me yesterday.  I had stopped to talk to them, and they said they could probably do it ... just walk them across.... I said that would be great but that I knew they were busy and I would get it moved before the first of the week as they figured they were going to get rained out.... which they did.  I noticed last night on my way up to let the cow out after testing that the pen was moved.  Really nice of them.  Another reason to give them all a chicken each to take home and roast.  Tomorrow it is supposed to be mostly cloudy in the morning with more chance of some showers/storms in the afternoon.  So I will haul a couple buckets water up there and a couple buckets feed tomorrow,  and get everything all neatly lined up out of the way. They did get a load... or maybe more, of gravel in the entrance and about 100 feet in.....got one of the trucks parked in there;   Since the weather is supposed to be pretty iffy the next 2-3 days, I imagine they ought to be back on Monday and get going more on it.  

I also want to stop at 2 different places and look at the outdoor furnaces and see what those prices are.  Might be able to find a few bargains since so many were not working through all this stuff the last couple of months.
The one guy at the one storage building place said that it has been crazy this spring, but that by mid-summer it usually slows down alot.  Might help the price a little.... but mostly on sheds/buildings that are on the lot,  I would think. 

I see alot of cars for sale in peoples' yards in the last couple of weeks.  Maybe they are feeling the pinch, maybe some are just deciding to "clean out"  and get rid of stuff they don't need.  

Still got to make a decision on the tub.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would give high consideration to the one that comes as close to "perfect" for your intentions....ya can always make some changes or "improvements" after the fact.....pick what is easier for you to do or get done.....such as....if it has shingled roof and ya prefer metal, ya can put metal on top of shingles and extend it to your liking.....if electrical is easier, then ya can add it when ya get it situated....having a loft sounds really good and beneficial....  ....it sure sounds like ya had a really productive day....and it is soo Good to hear ya discussing the "decisions" of getting your things out of the "he// hole".....


----------



## farmerjan

Raining  again/still??!!! Going to get a shower and go to bed.  Still "cold" so time to get a good hot shower and curl up under a couple of blankets.  I even shut the windows way down to keep the damp out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cool & wet here, too.

Have you considered just having the shed built on site?


----------



## drstratton

I just got caught up!  Sounds like everything is moving along nicely for you Jan!💞 You are one busy lady...I'm having a hard time keeping up with you... 😂


----------



## farmerjan

I have talked to a guy who builds on site.... the thing is it will need to be more than a shed.... because of wanting it to stay above freezing in the winter.  Plus wanting to keep out the dampness.... so would have to have a finished floor....even if it was concrete.... He is talking at least 4,000.... and the one thing is is it would be "permanent"..... Still have a couple more places to go look.  Just saw one place I completely forgot about, today, so will have to go check that out the first of the week.   Builders/carpenters are busy here even with all the virus stuff.... and they don't work cheap in this area.  I think that some of our "trades" make more money here than some other places.... maybe there are fewer to work?
Need to spend a little more "time"  on the jaccuzzi type tub;  get more in depth specs from places.  That is going to be as important or more so right off the bat.  Make the decision what I am going to do for that.   I have been told that they are all self draining now;  must have been a design flaw that they got complaints about and fixed it.   One person said that the "Jaccuzzi " brand  one that they had was problem free and they loved it.... and miss it terrible since they moved.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Might be late on this but young living has a essential oil that helps. It's called panaway my husband uses it for his knees (torn acl) and my mother was using it for her wrist and dad's back (they ran out) it's expeinsive but it works you only need a small amount and some oil or you could use it full strength which ever works for you.


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you @Jesusfreak101 , I will order it and try it.  I have tried most everything that has been suggested over the years.  

The PT guy today said that my ankle is doing good, even a little ahead of where he thought it might be considering how long I was in the boot due to the virus shutdown of services like the X-rays needed before the dr. would allow me to do stuff and get out of the boot.  Said that it isn't 100% may never reach the same dexterity that the "real one" on the right has, but that it is pretty darn good.  And the knees and pain, are actually hindering some of my progress because I can't comfortably come down "harder" on them with some of the steps and walking and such.  So maybe the oil will help.  
Also, I am not a believer in steroids, like cortisone, that so many get in the joints as it will wear away the cartilage.  It is damaging if used much.... but as the one PT guy said, since they are so bad, and I am going to have them replaced, it isn't that same concern about damaging the cartilage because what little might be left will be removed with the knee joint,  to put in the replacement.  He said it might be worth my while to see if I could get the injection for the pain and see if it helps at this point.  It's an idea.  I have had the "synvisc" .... synovial fluid that that they inject into the joint...."hylauronic acid" type stuff;   like "greasing the joint" with the same type fluid that your body produces.... and got very little relief.  All the other "alternative" stuff I've done has given limited to no relief or repair;  like the prolotherapy and the PRP.... at my own expense.  But they were adamant NOT to do any cortisone or anything like that as it was counter-intuitive  to the "natural" type treatments I was having.  And I understood that.  So maybe now it is time to look at it differently.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I knows few people that it's worked for that other things didn't so i pray it helps you. I ran out and have bought more but if i remember (been meaning to order) its about 106 it was one of the more expensive oils they carry but if you the kit (like your gonna sale it) it comes with it and you get other oils as well and ends up cheaper.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I have talked to a guy who builds on site.... the thing is it will need to be more than a shed.... because of wanting it to stay above freezing in the winter. Plus wanting to keep out the dampness.... so would have to have a finished floor....even if it was concrete.... He is talking at least 4,000.... and the one thing is is it would be "permanent"....



Well, I'm confused.   First, if you buy one & get it delivered it is not "more than a shed".  It is not permanent.   Same can be built on site -- same portability and same wiring, insulation that you get in the ready made. Now the one being delivered MAY have to be certified to meet code and that MAY be the only difference.   But, identical building can be built on site.   I say this as I've seen it done.  I felt you had said $4-5K for those you were looking at anyway.     Hey, just a thought as it would allow you to have window/doors, etc. put where you want & not "option 1 or 2"    as you had mentioned some concerns of your own preferences. Plus, you may get some deals on sale items, windows, siding, etc.

It's tough to figure all these things out. DH was a contractor, DS a builder, so I look at things "differently"  I was the contractor on this house here & got bids, hired subs, did a LOT of the inside myself......all insulation (attic/walls/crawl, pipes) interior wood trim out, tiled bath walls, tile tub surrounds & shower, installed the wood floors, bought & sanded reclaimed woods for some inside walls, painted, stained, etc. Also roofed and sided my barn, & helped with interior stall dividers, etc. I'm sometimes "hands on".    I got some great sale buys back then.  A Lowe's was closing a store & move to new, larger location a few miles off.   Sales on every item there.

Flip side -- it's done & delivered!!  Just fill it up.    Simple.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Went and looked it up price changes currently what i saw 5ml bottle was 36 and the 15ml bottle was 85 but that i believe is whole sale i could be wrong. It's been a while since i used their website.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can relate my experience with cortisone in my knee....I talked to the doctor about it and he said that I should give it a try and just see if it helped....if it didn't, at least I would know and if it did then it would help for awhile and I wouldn't be in pain for that length of time....he could only give it once every 3mnths....so, I tried it and it was amazing...no pain and better range of motion....for 2wks.....the doc told me that the damage was too advanced to continue with it.....if I were in your shoes I'd give it a try....the injections will make ya clinch your jaw, but the relief...if it comes...will be well worth it....ya will never know if ya don't try....and if it helps for a decent time period....ya won't have to be so pressed to have them replaced right away.....and ya may deal with less pain until then....


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  The buildings I am looking at are not "sheds" per se.... they are totally enclosed, floors, everything.  And on "skids" so that they are brought on a truck, unloaded, leveled on site, set up and ready....
  I HATE BUILDING STUFF.  My mom was the carpenter in the family when I was a kid....guinea pig cages, rabbit cages, my chicken house  that I could walk in, the smaller "portable " chicken pens that we used for the broody hens.... all that. 
My dad helped "build the lean-to barn"  that housed my horse, telephone poles for corners, marine plywood walls, plywood and tar paper roof,  and it was all figured so that we didn't have to do hardly any cutting.....
My ex was a carpenter.... framing and finishing.  Very meticulous.  I hated it every time I did anything as it was never right or good enough.  I learned to HATE anything that had to do with carpentry unless it was premeasured and could be screwed together.
My knees ache so much,  that it is not an option for me to be out there standing for any length of time to build.  
I am doing alot of looking for stuff for inside the house.  It hurts to spend an hour just looking at the tubs and options in Lowes, just to get some ideas.  I use the "ride on carts" in those stores because the standing on the hard floors will cripple me.  I use them at Walmart to do the shopping or I am in tears after an hour grocery shopping.  Or else I take double doses of pain pills to get around and then pay for it later. 
I am not looking for sympathy for it believe me.... the reason I can get through testing is because I am able to sit down for even 2 minutes at a time, to take the pressure off the knees ( and the ankle before which was about unbearable before the surgery)  in between groups of cows.  But I pay for it that night or the next morning.  If I enjoyed the building part, I would probably do it sitting as much as I can.... but I don't like to do it to start with. 
I know I can save some money, and even maybe some time, and find bargains.... the "Restore" for Habitat for Humanity has lots of things and I am going to go there and look for some things too for the house.  There might be some store closings from this virus shut down,  causing some places to just not reopen.  I am keeping my eyes open.

One other thing on these "sheds" ....here,  they are not taxed like a normal "building" , as they are considered temporary here....not an "improvement" ;  if there is no permanent foundation under them..... there are no permits needed.  We can build a "POLE BARN" on farm property, without all the permits,  although it will be taxed,  but cannot build a shed/outbuilding  if it has any kind of "permanent" foundation....Our county has some weird laws. That is why there are not very many "built garages";  they are the carport things, and such.... not considered permanent, not taxed as an improvement.  And they do not have to meet the rules/laws for roof pitch and stuff like that.
I guess that if someone were to come and build it on site, as long as it was on "skids", it would be okay.  That is way beyond my "pay grade" and skill level.  
I can do alot of picking and choosing on the "premade" ones.  Several sizes of windows to choose from. where I want them, where the door goes, single/double door, if it has "loft/storage, how much, sets of shelves, workbench, which sides, or across the back...you name it.  Most are 2-4 weeks from order to delivery.  A couple offer the electrical "package"..... different types of siding, color, type roof,
Might get a bargain if I take one premade off the lot.... I am considering that possibility too....
Most of this is just to familiarize myself what might be available, and get some ideas.  Prices, possibilities.   And yes, it is "instant building" dropped off and ready to use immediately.  I have a couple months after the closing because the inside work in the house will have to be done in between his other jobs....

I appreciate your suggestions.  Maybe if I liked the building end it would be different.  I would rather sit and figure out how to install a kitchen faucet (which I did here with nothing but the directions in the box ...grrrr)  than to have to pick up a hammer.  Give me anything to do with the cows, calving, working/tagging, ....any kind of gardening/mulching/harvesting/canning/freezing job over a hammer and nails.  I don't like handling power tools either.  But that is in part due to the hand damage from the car wreck in 1989 and the 6 surgeries to get it to functional.... but not much strength in the right hand.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> wanting it to stay above freezing in the winter. Plus wanting to keep out the dampness....



Would your above concerns be relieved if you bought a shed on skids?  If not, I think you should be able to add insulation to the floor underneath and then if needed to skirt the floor on the outside to keep out the cold wind.


----------



## Bruce

So Jan, what you are saying is that it is a toss up as to whether you build the shed yourself or not? 

Hey, you got it right! Do the things you like to do, pay people to do the things you don't. Not many have the time to do everything, whether or not they actually like doing some of those things, anyway. 

I'm looking forward (maybe not QUITE as much as you are) to next year after your knees are replaced and your pain level goes way down.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce  Believe me NO ONE is looking forward to the knees getting done as much as me at this time.  Originally I had thought that getting the ankle done,  and if it was successful, that maybe I would be able to get along for awhile without having to have any more surgery... like maybe a couple years????  I never realized how much the ankle pain and lack of use was masking the knees.... I am so ready.... but can't do it now as I can still get on the tractors and do the tedding and raking of the hay and help at the barn with the cows somewhat too.  Plus, doing the one dairy cow now with her calves, and have a couple more that will be calving in the fall that will at least need one more calf grafted on them.... so can't do anything now.  But it is all maybe better as I am doing some "PT" on the knees  too to strengthen them and get myself into a better position to have them done with hopefully a better recovery....

Yeah, better to have a project done and done right by someone who is better at it and LIKES to do it than for me to mess it up.   Even if I liked doing carpenter stuff, it would be hard right now.  And I want some of these things done "now" so to speak so that I will be able to move and have some stuff "right" from the beginning.  I have gotten rather "lazy" here as I hate being in this house and not being able to do stuff;  dealing with the things that should be done and aren't and not being able to even enjoy having my chickens here.  At least at the other house, the nurse cows are literally right across the road kitty corner to me, and the meat birds at my son's place are only a about 2-maybe 3 miles from the house.  Plus I will have a fridge that works right to keep the stuff cold, this one is iffy now and I can't keep drinks cold like I like;  and be able to NOT have people going in and out the driveway all the time.  Sure there will be more traffic going by, but they won't be right there in my yard.   
I went up to the house today in one of my trips by.  I took mineral and salt to several pastures of cows.  I rode around the house to see what I am thinking of doing and getting the boxwoods out is a priority to me because I am thinking that the "freezer building"  should go where they are,  closer to behind the house.  I am not sure how long the guys are going to be at my son's property, that are taking out the trees and all the underbrush and such.... thinking maybe they would be able to do a little side job while here..... but the closing isn't until after the 15th of July.... I might have to talk to them and see how long they are going to be here.... maybe talk to the owners and see if I could get that done before the closing.  The one sister said that the boxwoods needed to go, she didn't like them and they had gotten way overgrown.... maybe talk them into letting me have it done and god forbid, if it doesn't close for some way out reason, it is an improvement for them????  There is one tree that is about 30 ft tall in the middle of the boxwoods that just grew and needs to come down too ......  Going to talk to the guys at his property first and see how long they think they are going to be there.....

Then I was looking at the "deck porch" that is on the side of the house off the kitchen.   Thinking that it would be much better closed in as a bigger part of the kitchen - eating area maybe?  I am not much on a deck,  too many mosquitoes and stuff and I can't see me  spending much time on it.  But who knows.  Just looking at things and wondering if doing something different would be more useful.... Gotta get them boxwoods gone though, they make it seem so closed in.  Trying to picture some fencing and where to put the chicken pens.  Probably will put the garden back where it was when they were kids.... but that is up for consideration too.  Just want it to be done so that I can start doing stuff....

Going to look at a couple more "buildings"  this week when I am coming from PT.  Also, look at more tubs and possibilities.  Go by the couple of "Restore" places from Habitat too and see what they have to offer.  And on one trip want to go by and talk to the guys with the outdoor wood furnaces and get an idea of prices and such.  

Need  to make a list cuz I  don't know where I put the other one.... that senior thing LOL.


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  I don't think that I would need too much in the way of "insulation"  as they are pretty well built and I only want to keep it above freezing.... but it is something to consider and look into.  Thanks for the reminder.  
At this point it is still a "look and see" kind of thing.  But I try to take any suggestions and give them some consideration because I sure can't think of everything.....


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Getting ready to get a shower and get to bed.....early morning to leave for Durham NC for an ankle dr appt.  Had PT today and he did some measurements on the angles the ankle will go, and general info on the progress.  He says he thinks I would benefit from a few more weeks therapy, especially since I got a "late start" due to the longer than expected restrictive boot  when I couldn't get in for the appt and x-rays in April.  Plus, they are helping with some knee movement, exercises etc.... and I really would like to keep it going.  Of course he is the ankle replacement dr.... but hoping that he will keep me going for a little bit to help with the knees which is helping with the ankle as movement is a little freer in the ankle with the knees doing some stretching etc.... 
The PT is going to give my name to one of his patients that had knee replacement done at a dr that I am considering.  I asked if there was anyone who would talk to me about what they liked/didn't like about this dr..... I have heard good things.  He couldn't give me the persons name, but I said he could give my name to this person so they can call me and we could talk.  Won't hurt to get a patients opinion.
I also talked to an "older man" who was coming out when I went in, and he has major ankle problems.....has seen the dr I talked to a couple of years ago and they say he is not a good candidate for a replacement.... I told him about what a good experience I had overall, and told him to consider going to my ankle Dr at Duke,  and at least get another opinion.  I looked nearly 5 years to find this one and am SOOOOOOO glad I did.  Maybe he can't help this other man, but what is a consultation appt going to hurt?   I would love for him to go there and find that Dr Adams could maybe do something to help him.  My PT guy said that of course he couldn't disclose info but that they guy had some major issues with his ankle, and that he didn't have alot of options at this point.  Well, my "option" was FUSE IT by about 6 different doctors.... and look where I am.  I really hope he at least looks into it. 

Sunny and humid today, supposed to have 60% chance of showers and got one quick little one that barely got the roads wet.  Tomorrow supposed to be even more chance then several days of clearing off and drier.  Will probably cut hay tomorrow if it doesn't wind up raining again... or cut it at least on Wed.  

Dropped meters off at the farm that tests their own cows, will pick up on Wed morning.  Have PT Wed morning, drop off the rental car that I am driving down tomorrow, get the meters and stuff, stop by the house and get the rest of the meters,  and then take to the big farm that I am going to test Wed aft/Thurs morning.  Going to be a long day Wed......

Looked at another company that does the storage buildings, got a few more ideas/prices.  Lady spent quite a bit of time with me and various possibilities which impressed me.  Prices right in that 5,000 range.  They have a "July sale" of 7% off if you pay cash/check.....  That's 2-400 all according to what I "order".... 

Habitat "Restores"  are closed here except for appts. ;  not very productive there.  

The guys didn't come back to my son's property today.... I understood them to say they had a couple of other jobs they were behind on.... and they had to "start" my sons in order to comply with the "land disturbance" permits..... this way they can get an automatic renewal since the job is started.  So that might work in my favor on the house and the boxwoods/tree removal as far as the closing and it taking place before I get it done.   Talked to the ins lady for a few minutes, we tossed around the amount that I might want to insure for..... since I am putting down 20% only have to actually insure for the borrowed amount... but I told her I would rather go higher, like 100,000, since it would take all of that to rebuild the existing structure anyway.... plus it gives me more on the outbuildings.... she is going on vacation next week and so we will talk after July 6th which is plenty of time before the possible closing of July 18th at the earliest.  I said I was looking at the week of July 20th.... 

Got the little truck moved for the guy who is working/helping us.  Got to sit down and see what we can come up with as a fair deal as far as # hours worked in exchange for the truck.... Also got another mower that was at the previous mechanics shop.... she is closed up and selling the property since her mother got sick and she had to take care of her and then passed away.  It is in pretty good shape, and since mine has steering issues now, can hopefully make one good one out of the 2 and have a few extra parts.  Both engines are pretty good, extra mowing deck, blades, all that sort of stuff.  So he is going to see what all it needs and get it running so that I can use it.  Also a friend of his has a smallish little trailer for sale for 150 that the mower will fit on;  and since I can't seem to get my son to do things since he is back seeing the GF  that messed his head up while he was recooperating from the broken femur..... I need to get something to use to be able to move it back and forth to both houses while I am working on the new one and still living at the rental.  Then I will have the  freedom of doing it myself.  Those small trailers cost more than that, and I can put a "slow moving vehicle triangle" on it to just go the 5 miles or so back and forth.  And it will be mine to do with what I want,  WHEN I want or need to.   Another small expense that I wasn't counting on, but my son had promised for the last 3 weeks to go get the truck after getting after me to find out about it, and didn't do it.  So when the mower was also available, I decided that it needed to be done and he got a guy to go get both at the same time. 

Guess that's all the news for right now.  Gotta get going....


----------



## Baymule

Make sure on your house insurance that you get Full Replacement. If you don't, they depreciate your house, then pay you a portion of the insured value. Just another way to screw the customer.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Won't hurt to get a patients opinion.


Not at all, best to have a first person account of the doctor.


----------



## Mini Horses

Most insurances actually require you to insure at the CURRENT per sq ft aver cost of a new built home, for the sq ftg of the insured one.   It is full replacement.     That is for stick built.   Mobile homes are like auto -- insured for resale value.     Plus here, the barns and equipment sheds are valued at a set price, while a garage is considered "part of the house" value, even if detached.   Yeah weird.   So if not listed & value placed, my barn could blow away and I would get only tears!   It's a "farm policy", so some issues are covered for workment's comp, animals, liabilities, etc.,  that are not in the usual intown coverages.  Just not needed.


----------



## Bruce

My barns are so old and in such sad shape the insurance companies won't insure them at all.


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to the ins lady on the way home from NC dr appt.  She did some figuring at different amounts of coverage.... and even though the house is costing 75... it is getting insured for 96..... at a cost difference of $26 per year.  Once I do the work, she said we can up the coverage even more.  The "outbuildings" are 10% of the value of the house.... so if I add a 5,000 building, it is insured for 9600 value if it is destroyed.... @Mini Horses  is right about farm policies being different, but it seems to me that you could get some insurance on the actual barn structure.... I know that my son has it on his pole barn that he built.  Don't know  what all else he has on the structures at the farm he has, where the house is rented out.  Since he has the ins all with the GF  at Farm Bureau ins... I have not been privy to it.... Another reason why I am not getting ins with her either.  Plus the other big farm ins co that I am going with, a neighbor farmer said that he switched to them a couple years ago because the rates were better and he got more coverage..... I don't want to have any financial dealings with her so there are no hard feelings down the road. 

It isn't a good situation with her again.  Found out he took her with him up north;  and it upset my father and the caregivers that he brought her to the house there.  My father has had a cold for a couple weeks, and he did not want any one outside family there, and my other brother has gone there with gloves and mask and all, to do it "right" with their feelings and the precautions.  Plus the caregivers are also taking care of another elder lady and they were upset that my son did not take any precautions and had a stranger there with him.  My brother that I don't see eye to eye with called me this eve and we had a good talk.  He was pretty put out because my son did not follow any precaution protocol with them being older and having immune compromised systems; my father having the stroke last year, my mom's dementia and such.... wanted me to maybe say something to my son.  I told my brother that after the dr appt tomorrow for my father, that he needs to just say that no non-family members are allowed, masks are required.... and I told him to "blame it" on the doctors orders.  I don't expect that my son will be going up there any time soon again anyway.  There is too much here that needs to be done now.

We do not do masks and such here much, although they are required like at PT and the Dr office today.  But even the Dr and I were talking about it and he thinks that we will never get this straightened out if we keep up all this extreme lockdown and don't get some exposure to get our immune systems built up.  He also said that the increase in cases are in his opinion mostly due to the increased testing, and that more and more of the younger people that are testing positive are also not having many or any symptoms and they are mild.  He also feels that there are more false positives that are being reported than are known because there are some factors that cause the false positives.   I do know that I will not go voluntary test.... they say to be sure you need to test every other day... WTH .... and that many have some exposure are testing positive when it is theri immune systems actually mounting a response.

Yes it is serious for those that are immune compromised.... but there is a new report out by some Nobel prize winner that says that the virus will basically die off when we hit like 15-20% of the population showing positive.... I did not read it, just heard about it on a "liberal" radio broadcast on the way home.... they were trying to discredit it and then there were some other experts that were citing this nobel prize winning scientist's facts of previous viruses and how they react and what the course is that they follow.  Will have to see if I can find more about it. 

Internet has been iffy, will post this and do more later.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> but there is a new report out by some Nobel prize winner that says that the virus will basically die off when we hit like 15-20% of the population showing positive


That sounds like total BS. The virus is going to say "I hit 20% of the humans, good enough for me"? And all the Covid-19 viruses around the world had a conference and agreed that they would all just die at that time? Maybe it will die off then because the other 80% have already had it and the 20% is the only remaining population not  exposed prior? AND, why do we still have flu and cold viruses year after year? Why don't they all die after 20% of the human population gets infected?

Sorry, not buying it. 



farmerjan said:


> so if I add a 5,000 building, it is insured for 9600 value if it is destroyed


I think that would be "up to $9,600" depending on the replacement cost. If all the out buildings burned the company would still be on the hook for only $9,600 total.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I did not state it correctly.... but the point is that we are going to insure for more than the required amount of the loan due to the potential of the house's value going up as soon as I do some work on it.....I will have to exact wording once we have a closing date, I will get the paperwork. 

Did the 2x herd Wed eve and Thursday morning (today).  Knees giving me a fit ...... Spent several hours on the tedder, and tomorrow will be the rake.  Son tore up the discbine on some ledge this afternoon late.... says it is major.... taking it to the dealer tomorrow to see if they can repair/replace the cutter bar.... he said probably in the neighborhood of 6-10,000..... Holy cow......He carries insurance on it specially for damage because they are like 33,000 new now..... ALWAYS SOMETHING..... but I have a feeling he was not paying as close attention as he should be.....because he is usually so very careful of the rocks and ledges..... I am afraid to ask who he was on the phone with.... because I am afraid it was her again.  They were constantly on the phone, back when he came off the truck wrong and broke his femur.... he was in a rush to go see her so one of his friends told me recently and was not paying attention and that is why he slipped.... They are not very happy he is back with her either because they said she will ruin him....


----------



## farmerjan

Can I lock him in his room??????


----------



## farmerjan

Got to get a shower, I am itchy and dirty and all that.  Cancelled my PT tomorrow due to being in the hay field raking.  
Got 6 more weeks of it by prescription  from the dr so that will help with both the ankle and knees anyway.  May as well take all I can get.  I will be going 2x a week instead of 3 which will be easier to do and the appts are earlier so not as much of a pain to drop everything in the middle of the day since we are into hay and such.  
Farms are also trying to deal with the weather and haying.... so not that big a deal to get them to test.  Have the 525 cow herd tentatively  scheduled for next Wed morning.... was going to do it Tuesday but I took that available dr appt for the PA to look at the knees that the ankle dr suggested.  I sure hope that I can walk on Wed..... hoping that they do decide to do some sort of injections if she thinks it will help the pain..... but how it will affect me will be the trick for testing the next morning....


----------



## Mini Horses

I don't care for my DSs GF but that's life.     There's been better & worse ones      His ex was a good person.

I have Farm Bureau -- not cheap, none are.  Few selections around here to write a farm policy, especially when not a "farming" producer.  Then, I'm too big and have livestock, so the general homeowner writers won't cover me.     FB should love me, 20 yrs & never a claim!


----------



## Baymule

Jan, I hope you get some relief for your knee pain. When every step sends pain shooting throughout your body, it is hard to muster up enthusiasm for much of anything. Getting them both done at the same time is a wise decision. Do it once and get it over with. My knee has dropped into low gear and hasn't flared up in awhile. I think all the exercise I do has strengthened the surrounding ligaments and muscles. As long as it is not hurting, I won't rock the boat.

Sorry that your son is back with the woman that stirs up strife and has his head up his a$$. Not much that you can do about that, you are right in distancing yourself and not getting involved. No, you can't lock him in his room, the bull has done broke down the barn door and run off to the neighbor's field. LOL


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Can I lock him in his room??????


Only after you get her out of it.


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> Can I lock him in his room??????


It was definitely easier when our children, were 5...I know the feeling!


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve... I am tired.  Got the computer work done for the farm from yesterday.... got all the samples packed and sent UPS.  Did the cow,  and the new calf came to me then I pushed it over towards the cow and it finally got on a teat and all was good.  Then went and fed the meat birds, filled water and met our "help" at the hay field that I tedded yesterday. Also put the repaired flat tire on the big wheel rake. We took both trucks so mine could stay there to drive it home after I took the rake out there.   Took the tedder out to the furthest place where he tore up the discbine, Hooked it to the tractor and I tedded while he was loading up some 100 gal water troughs we had there as we are losing it after we get this hay cut off.  The guy talked to my son, told him he had someone else that was willing to pay more than we did and he was going to return the years rent that was already  paid.  So my son asked what about the 2500 of fertilizer we have already spread there.... We could have gotten really nasty about this but the owner was calling every other day wanting to know why we hadn't cut it.... even when they were calling for rain.... we got tired of it so my son agreed to get first cutting off  for the fertilizer money... and owner is going to return the full rent.  Not sure how this is going to work, since we tore up the discbine and it didn't get finished mowed off, and they are calling for 40-50% chance for the next 2 weeks after Sunday.   He only got about half it mowed so far. 
So anyway, he brought me back so I could rake and then go rake the next place then go to Middlebrook and have my truck to come home.  It wouldn't get raked til noon or so on Sat to be baled late that aft as supposedly we are getting some rain on Sunday morning. 
Well, the newly fixed tire was flat already.... so we took it off again and I went to my son's and started raking the 4 small fields there with the trusty old Farmall H and the side delivery rake.  Jim took the tire back to see why it was flat already.  So I got those fields all done, he came back by just as I finished... so we went back down, put it back on the rake and I started raking there.  There is alot of hay there.  Got 80% done and a couple of teeth came loose on one wheel because he hadn't tightened the nuts real hard.... caused me to have hay all bunched up, had to spend time getting it all unclogged, and had to get him to bring some new teeth so they could be put in because they fit together to hold them all in so to speak.  If you lose on or two, then the way they lay against each other behind the little plates, then others come loose and you have a mess.  He finally got there, we had to get the teeth in and I finally finished.  My son had gotten there to bale by then too.  So then I left to go to the next place, it was already 7:30... and by the time I got there, I just said I had had enough.  That field didn't get tedded as we thought it would dry enough if it got raked and turned up so the "bottom " would be up towards the sun.  All the hold ups and I didn't get there.  So tomorrow morning it will have to be tedded out and then can be raked after noon I hope.  So 2 places to get done tomorrow and don't know the status on the discbine yet.  Too late to mow anymore now due to the forecast....

ALWAYS SOMETHING.   He also had trouble with the baler, one of the belts broke..... they had just gone over it after we got done with the hay 10 days ago.... You can go 1000's of bales before a belt breaks.... but there are like 7 or 8 of them and they get stretched and all with the hay and are under alot of stress.  We can lace pieces in them and often have belts with 2 or 3 pieces laced in.  At 350 a belt, you don't replace but one or 2 and then use the good parts of the old belt you replaced,  for piecing. Plus it takes several hours to replace a complete belt and it has to be threaded through and over and under pulleys and bars;  takes 2 people to do it unless you climb up and down several times to feed it around .... then you lace the 2 ends together as they are not a continuous loop new...
Looks like the conveyor belts at a check out at Walmart or the grocery store.... only narrower.  You see the metal laces that are on each end of the belt and they inter lock like a zipper but you thread a wire through to hold it all together.  PITA to do but about the only way to do it.  All big round balers are like that except some real old ones that actually used chains instead of belts.... they wore out the metal fast but they were the first attempt at it.

So things did not go as smoothly as they should have, I raked the small fields instead of my son doing it because I couldn't use the big rake due to the tire flat again.... they put a tube in it but didn't check and there was a rough spot inside the tire so the tube got a hole in it.... so then had to patch the tube after smoothing out the inside of the tire.... and basically it was fixed twice.....So all that made me one "field" behind since I had planned to have them all raked except the one I tedded this morning where the discbine broke....and the rake sitting there to rake mid day tomorrow.  We still should be able to get it done.... but don't know what we are going to do about the hay that didn't get cut  . 

Time for a shower, I am covered in dust, and grease from leaning on the frame of the rake while helping with the rake wheel.... Just ate and ready to crash.  I have to go let the cow into the calves in the morning, then will go help do tedding or whatever.... I filled chicken feeders and water  this morning, so they should be good til late Sat aft  at least.

Waiting for the paperwork to take a withdrawal from my retirement account so I have the money for the down payment for the house....  will not do it until it is closer to the date.... like a week out I guess.... or I might wait and see if there is a good day, market up and all.... have them sitting on the paperwork there and then me call and say do it "today" ....
Haven't done any more about looking at bath tubs or anything ..... if we have all that daily rain chances, will have time to go looking more.  I am also going to look more on line..... but it is hard to see it when it is only a picture.  Keep looking at the house and thinking that the building should go where the boxwoods are behind the house.  Really need them gone so I can visualize it better....then I look at the "deck" and think that ought to be closed in and made a room.


----------



## Baymule

You are one heck of a woman. I love the way you tackle anything, roll with the punches when all goes wrong and keep on with what you are doing. Hot, tired, dirty and greasy-a shower does make for a good ending to the day. LOL


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> You are one heck of a woman. I love the way you tackle anything, roll with the punches when all goes wrong and keep on with what you are doing. Hot, tired, dirty and greasy-a shower does make for a good ending to the day. LOL



I agree with that, Miss @Baymule -- you are one heck of a woman, Miss @farmerjan!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the compliments, I don't think that I do any different than several of the other farmers (women) do on a day to day basis.  

Got all the tedding done, and then the raking that needed and all the hay that was on the ground is rolled.  So that is good.  Now of course, the waiting for the parts for the discbine cutter bar.... to the tune of nearly $8,000, as the whole bar that the individual "pumpkin shells" attach to has to be replaced.   Think 13 ft long heavy metal bar with these big round  units spaced evenly along it,  that look like a box turtle shell with a couple of blades on the bottom that whirl at like 3300 rpm's......  and hit one rock ledge wrong and it breaks or gets bent....  .

So moving the hay rolls back to the main farm on any trips from that direction.  As soon as he gets the discbine unhooked from the automatic  truck, I will start moving rolls also.  

Hauled a load of water, on my way back after raking the last field yesterday,  to the nurse cow barn for the cow, that now has the 3 calves on her.  The newest calf comes to me, then when I get her to follow me into the barn, and push her in the direction of the cow, she goes right on her.  She is also very vigorous and enthusiastically nurses.  Love the calves I get from this farmer.   801 (cow)  doesn't bother them while eating her grain and all.  Not going to let her out loose with them until we get some cows out of this place. 
 There are about 10 heifers to preg check that will calve with their first calf this fall, and another 10 or so that have calves on them that also need to be checked.  Don't know if he is going to wean these calves off like I want to do.  So tomorrow I will catch up a group to be moved to the other barn to get preg checked.  I will be at the dr. for the ankle on Tuesday. Then will test the big 500+ cow herd Wed morning.  Hoping that the knees will work with not knowing for sure what they are going to do at the dr on Tues..... Will try to get another group in on Wed so that we can get most moved out for the rest of the summer and let some of the grass come back.   I am going to go haul another load of water here in a few minutes for the other water troughs that will be for the cows I get in tomorrow.  I can separate the barn and outside catch pen into 2 separate sections.  Cow and 3 calves will be in the smaller side, the caught up heifers needing to be preg checked will be in the other side.  If I get them in,  in the morning, don't want them to be without water all day. So I will haul another 150-200 gal and that will hold them while they are in .  

It is cloudy and hazy here, they say it is part of the Sahara dust cloud.  There is also some rain/t-storms coming in out of the west.  If nothing else hopefully it will settle some of this dust out.  We are looking at a 20-50% chance every day for the next week.  May as well since we cannot cut hay until the parts come in.  Hope to get all the hay moved off the fields so the rain will help the grass to come back. 

I have to get back to trying to get some more stuff here sorted out and some stuff boxed to make moving easier.  Talked to them at the investment firm and they are sending the paperwork for the withdrawal from the 401k for my downpayment money.  They said it will take about a week once they get the paperwork back, for me to get the check.  Everything is still a go, waiting to here about the actual closing date.
Talked to the guy who is going to do the wood ceilings etc, gave him the size of the rooms,  so that he had an idea of how much I will need and he can get it on one of his trips to Pa where he gets this wood.  Figured if he was getting some for himself and his work, that he might as well get mine at the same time.  Also, he is going to take my older gas kitchen stove up and have the orifices reworked at an amish place up there he has used in the past.  So I will get my favorite kitchen stove back to use..... not buy a new one.  YAY!!!!!!  It is in the storage trailer so will have to get my son to help get it out sometime in the next couple of months.  
Been looking at refridgerators, and few are less than 30" across the front.  I don't think that my old one in the storage is less than 30 either.  The way the cabinets are built in this kitchen, and the 30" space allowed for the fridge, is going to be an interesting situation.  It is right in the middle of a wall, not like on the end where taking off a section of cabinets would be easier.... Guess I need to quit worrying over it until..... I have been looking at refridgerators that don't have freezers.... maybe one of them would be a fit and I will have at least one upright in the utility room there that would be fine for a "using freezer"  instead of having one in combo with a fridge.  

Va is offering some BIG specials for people who want to go with solar panels.... I might look into it.  No money down, all sorts of incentives.... won't know until I own it, then see what they have to offer..... can't hurt.  I would rather be somewhere there is running water for hydro power, but not at this place.  Don't know how the wind is there.  Could put the solar on the house roof if there is enough sunlight.  Gotta get those boxwoods gone.  If I put the storage building out there, it would be more area for panels....
Was looking at the property again, thinking about the peach trees.  Can't go along the front fence line area as there is too much chance of salt from the paved road.  The dirt road side is an option since they don't use salt on the gravel roads.   All @Mike CHS  talking about tearing out the trees that never bore fruit, has got me really thinking about the fruit trees and what all I would like to have.  The peaches and some pears mostly..... there are tons of places where I can get apples here, the Shenandoah valley is known for it's apple orchards.  I could take out some of the other trees along the dirt road and put in a few fruit trees.  They are some maples and walnuts that have just grown up.   Also, want to have raspberries and blueberries.  Blackberries grow wild everywhere, and there are several places at pastures where we can find them.  But I want red raspberries and maybe some gold ones for fun, as well as black raspberries.  

I have decided to have someone come clean the rug in the bedroom after I get that room painted.  I will have the rugs cleaned at the house I am leaving too, just because it is right, because I had to have them cleaned before I moved in here.  Landlord wasn't going to do it.  There is a company that does floor refinishing, and I may get them to redo the wood floors after any painting also;  they did some wood floors for me about 25 years ago and it gets done so fast and they do a real good job.   All these things I keep thinking of.  There are some things I can do, but with these knees there are some that I can't, and don't want to try to do.  I want to be in this house before winter, and before I get the knee replacements.  Of course all that will depend on what comes of Tuesday's dr appt.  

Going to head out and go get a load of water.  At least that is free, only the time and little gas it takes to drive to the spring and fill the tank.  Get that up at the barn and they will be situated for the next couple of days for getting in the cows.

My big jersey farm called and wants to test Wed or Thurs afternoon.  Since they are 2 hrs away, I will have to do them on Thursday since I won't be done early enough on Wed to get up there  by 1p.m..  Son can't get off work to go there I don't think but I hope I will be able to manage them.   Got another 275 cow herd that is about due to call me.   I will hopefully get DS to go to that one again.... they are great people, but they milk pretty fast, and with me not being real good on my knees/ankle yet....... prefer some help. 

Getting darker out, better go get the water before I get soaked....


----------



## farmerjan

Well,  we got a little 10 second shower, got the roads wet, then it passed.  Muggy and sticky now.  Looks like we will get more.  Hauled the load of water and got the 2 / 100 gal troughs nearly full so that is good.  Cow with the calves wanted out so I let her out a little early, this way I don't have to go there again this eve.  

Going to make a trip to the laundromat.  Jeans have been getting really grubby with the hay tedding/ raking and all the greasy things I have been into.  Plus with the heat, I have been sweaty and the jeans get grungy.  Hoping this may be the last trip,  as I am hoping that there are enough to last until the house closing and then I can move the washer up there and start using it.  Besides, want to start getting water into the septic system like the guy said, since it has been idle 7 years.... before I even worry about the possibility of getting the tank pumped out.  I have things like the flannel sheets that are in the basket that I didn't get washed yet, my ankle/crutches a pain going to the laundromat,  so only did the necessary things.  Now, I can do them at the house as soon as I own it, and then be able to hang them and fold them and put them in a storage tote until the bathroom is done and they can be put into the "linen closet"....

Went by the house again on my way home after running the water off in the troughs.  Looked at it again, thinking that I want to get those boxwoods gone so I can see the back of the house and what opening it up will look  like and what other ideas I will have.  Definitely am going to take down that whole clump of boxwoods and the tree growing up in the middle.... and the volunteer trees around the little storage building there, and another bunch that are near the telephone pole where the antennae was before it got broken from a storm.  They are about 10-15 feet tall, and are of no benefit there either.  There are a couple of dead trees along the dirt road, and a couple of scrubby ones too that can go.  Really might need that wood furnace to put the wood to good use.  But I figure that if I get someone in there, might as well get as much gone as I can see that needs it now.  I do not use a chainsaw with my right hand having minimal strength.  I will carry wood all day but don't want to cut it down.  

It is hot and sticky out, forecast is saying off and on possibility of showers.... That about covers any thing that they might get wrong !!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Hot and sticky..... Yeah, not for you Texans but muggy and "close " for here.  64 last night up to 92 today.  Mostly sun, humid, and didn't get any of the showers that they said were possible.

Did the cow with calves this morning, went to town and did a couple errands, and a little grocery shopping but didn't need alot, came back by the PT and did that and then came home.  I was going to try to get some of the cows in at the nurse cow pasture to move to the barn to get preg checked and moved out to summer grass, but it was hot and they didn't want to come to the barn so I didn't get them in.  Maybe Wed aft if it does rain a bit it might cool down.  Tomorrow I am headed back to Raleigh-Durham to the PA that the ankle Dr wanted me to go see about the knees. Worst she can do is not do me any good.  The getting the appt this fast was the biggest deciding factor, plus the ankle dr really was specific about me going to see her.  I call that a pretty good endorsement.  Leaving at about 8 after I get the cow in for the day, as the appt is 1:15 and it will give us time to get a bite of lunch somewhere.  Going with a friend that I don't see much since I don't work at the grist mill anymore, she would come in every so often and the previous mill owners would do "cooking classes" and then they would eat their meals and often had wine from the vineyard that this friend and her husband own.  Not like I can't stop by, but I don't drink wine, so no good excuse except to say hi.  Her daughter worked at the mill too, and I helped her with a few sewing projects over the years.  It will be a fun "catch up" on everything day.

Went back up to the barn, fed the cow some and then turned her out.  The newest calf is really getting with the program now.  801 doesn't like the new calf to nurse except when she is eating grain, and the calf went right on her and got a belly full tonight.  Then she came to the gate, and wanted out so I let her out.  The three are nearly all the dark brown/blackish color, and could nearly be tripletts by looks.  Kinda neat. 
Then I went to the meat birds, filled their waterer and the 2 automatic feeders, so they won't need anything in the morning;  just have to put the cow in before we leave.
The meat birds are really growing fast all of a sudden.  The place I take them, their daughter is getting married on the 10th, so they aren't doing any before then which is fine.  I will talk to them right after and see when... but I am on the list for as early a date after that.  Got to call the farmer where I get them from, he should have some to go out pretty soon again.  Then the farmer closeby, should be getting chicks in next week I think, they had to spray down the house from the ones that had the virus.  I will make it a point to get any next time even if there aren't many.... just to get into the groove.  I guess this winter I will still get them as I should be where I can keep them warm enough at the house, put a heat lamp into a closed in shelter or something, as they can't take the cold since they come from heated houses in the winter.... controlled temps ;  until I get the knees done if that is what is in the works. Seems criminal to use them for cat food, but I think that I will trade them out for something  from other people, as well.  If I only have a dollar or 2 of feed in them, even with the butchering it is still cheap food.  And I think I will start doing up some into chicken salad type chunks and such, so canning them will be in the works.  So much will depend on what she says tomorrow and if it makes sense to schedule surgery,  or maybe something will give some relief and then I can put it off????  Not really wanting to but you never know. 
Going to get a shower and try to cool off from this sticky weather. Gotta figure out something to eat; it's been too hot to worry about that today.

Nothing else much going on.  Sorta sittin in limbo until I get the papers to do the withdrawal for the down payment, and hear from the bank and all about when the closing is supposed to be.  Ought to be here tomorrow I think.   I didn't make a trip to the laundromat, I found a couple pairs of jeans that I had folded and not put away, so have some clothes to last a bit.  Will get through the next few days of NC dr trip, then testing Wed morning and Thursday afternoon.... then maybe see.  Ought to have a bunch more to do to make the trip worth while. 

The clearing crew that are going to take down the trees and put in the road to the cell tower still haven't come back.  So that is good as far as maybe being able to get them to do the clearing out I want to do behind the house.  I don't even know if they do things like that or just brushy woods like where the road is going in, but  won't hurt to ask.  At the rate they aren't getting back here, it ought to be about right for them to be here when I have the closing.
Things happen for a reason.
Did see where there is a sale on some of the plants and fruit trees and bushes due to the lateness of the season.... going to do some looking and see what bargains I can find.... One nursery here has good stuff and at 15-20% off, it might be worth a serious look.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I bet those "boys" would be Glad to do that for ya....could be worth a couple of fz chickens....LOL!!....


----------



## Baymule

I made chicken salad today with chicken that I canned. Funny that you should mention that. LOL By all means, can some chicken, it is so convenient to have around.


----------



## farmerjan

I will be glad to contribute several chickens to any and all of the guys, since I tend to have many.....

Just a quick note about the trip to the PA my ankle dr wanted me to go see.  I like her.... too bad she doesn't do the surgeries.  Personable, down to earth and pretty straight forward.  
Long story short, nothing like the Synvisc type injections to help.  She said that due to the total bone on bone on the inside of the knees (yeah both of them) it would actually tend to stay in the outside part where there is more spacing, and I would be hurting more from it as my joints tried to get it to work into the joint.  She said that for many people, it doesn't help much.... but that maybe if it was used as soon as there was a little bit of wear it might be more helpful.  She says she seldom will suggest anyone use it now.  
Said that if I decided to do replacements tomorrow she could definitely agree due to the wear.  
So we opted for the cortisone shots, one in each knee since it might give me some needed relief.  First from the lidocaine in the shot after numbing the skin; second from the cortisone reducing the inflamation from the constant rubbing and irritation that occurs..... and sometimes it also even helps to calm the nerves as the inflamation is reduced.  She agreed that if replacement  is the only option, then I have nothing to lose if I get some relief.  Said it might take a week for the inflamation to go down, but the lidocaine is instant relief now.  They definitely don't hurt like they did;  more of an ache instead of the intense pain with every step.  She said quite honestly that she expects me to have a 50% reduction in the pain.... but how long it will last she wouldn't say .  She said it might be more, but that I will have to give it time.  She said that she is available through the "DukeMyChart"  patient thing they set up on the internet.... and that she will answer anything that I ask on there.  Or to call, but that takes longer because she is also less available....due to seeing patients and all.  
There is a minimum 3 months after a cortisone injection before a dr will attempt a replacement, which isn't a problem for me because it will be January before I do anything.  The down side is that neither of the 2 doctors that I mentioned will do both at once, except in very special cases.  She understands some of what farmers do, and said she agreed that I didn't have the "down time" to do them separately.... and she has heard that some/many patients do better if both need to be done, to get them done both at once.  
 So, I mentioned the woman dr here closer in Charlottesville, and she said that was great, for a woman to specialize in orthopedic  surgery and that I should research whether she will do both.  She said there isn't a dr there in their group that she wouldn't trust her family with.... and said that she wouldn't say that if she didn't mean it.  But that I should explore if I could get both done with this dr here closer. 

Going to give it a couple of weeks, and in the meantime see about getting a consult appt with this dr here and see what she has to say.  My friend that went with me, has a friend that had both done at one time and she is going to give her my number so I can talk to her, who she used and all that.  She also said that the hospital that this woman ortho dr is associated with is her definite choice over the other hospital to have it done as far as quality of care.... even though the other hospital is better known...  so that is a plus.  

They can share my x-rays with the doctor here closer too.... and she said she gets that it would be more convenient to be closer to my dr afterwards for followup and general care. 

The ankle has done so good though.... but I really don't want to go through 2 surgeries... and 2 pains..... and 2 recoveries.... and 2 rehabs....

Gotta get some sleep, have to get up at 3 to go test cows.  Wow, didn't realize it was this late....


----------



## Baymule

When my husband had his knee replacement, there was a woman there that had both knees done at the same time. The hospital staff had her up and on her feet the same as everyone else. It makes sense to have them both done. You barely have time for that, mush less stringing it out doing one at a time.


----------



## Bruce

Put a zerk in each knee, Bay knows how to grease them 

I do hope you can get them both done at once. It isn't like you have one that is bad and one questionable.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

About a hunnert years ago I had heel spurs in both feet.  Solution - simple outpatient surgery.  

I decided I'd love to have both of them done at once.  One surgery, one recovery...all the same reasons mentioned here.   I can NOT tell you what a bad decision that was (for me)!  Simple bone spur surgery - right.  But, when you do both of them at the same time there's no way to ease the pain of one by having a 'good' one to bear weight.  I spent several months in a wheelchair - for bone spur surgery!  It was literally a year before I could walk without pain.  While the theory sounded good - for me having both done at the same time was a situation where a good theory didn't equal a good reality.


----------



## Bruce

Jan's problem is that she doesn't HAVE a good knee to stand on


----------



## Mini Horses

I wish there was a "magic wand" -- and this is a major decision, though a "common" surgery type now.    But this condition didn't happen overnight, not gonna stop that fast either.   Whether you do one at a time or both -- DON'T keep putting it off.    Hopefully the cortisone will help for a while, get you through the summer with a little less pain but, for my mom it only helped for a month to month and half.   Now, that helps but, get busy on scheduling a real FIX while you can.

She had one done, great results.   Then couldn't find time (RIGHT!! Boo) for other.   Took a real good replacement and a bone on bone, can't walk on it, to the grave.   Don't wait to get these replaced.

I know you are working on it and have MANY things happening now.   Just make it a priority.  You deserve this.  It's scary, a huge step, you want the best outcome but -- DO IT.   Call & get the closer dr to see you, schedule you.   2020 is your year!  New house, new ankle, add new knees!!   How's that for a butt kickin??


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  If I don't get the knees done there won't be any "butt kickin" I planned to call the dr in  Charlottesville tomorrow.  There just wasn't any time today.  Left at 3:15 to go test... got there at 4 , set up their samplers, started milking at 4:25  done milking at 9:30 and then some computer work and left about 10:15.  Stopped at the feed store  & picked up the sweet feed I use for the nurse cow, came down, got her in to feed the calves, carried the 4  50lb bags to the can and although it wasn't comfortable, it wasn't the awful pain I usually have.  Left there, came home got most of the 525 samples packed but then had to leave @ 1;30 for the PT appt at 2:00.  Left there at 3, came back home finished packing the samples and dropped off for UPS and then went to the chickens to fill water and feeders.  Then went back up to the cow, fed her some grain, let her eat and checked oil and such, topped off the brake fluid, then she was finally done. Let her out, just got home at 8:30, put some seafood "spring rolls" in the convection oven, and going to eat in a little bit.  Found a nice bale of 2nd cutting alfalfa a friend said he had some of last years left, for me to take to cow and try.  Pretty nice and I am sure I will get more.  The other guy we used to get it from has contracted his to some hay broker....  at more than we used to pay.   This friend also has contracted his but had some of last years left. but I imagine they keep some for their animals, 4-H stuff and all that.  I am going to need a little now, but when the other dairy heifers calve in the fall will need a bunch so will see how much I can get.  It looks good, can't imagine why she won't like it better than the mediocre grass hay that is at the barn left from calves last year. 

Long morning testing but I wasn't hurting near as much.  More tired out and achy than hurting.  YAY !!!!
Nope, not going to wait for it too long.  I was only thinking that if the cortisone was real good results might wait for the following winter.... but most likely will  still plan on it for this coming January 2021.  I don't expect for any miracle relief, but it would be nice.   And I have heard from enough people that there is a fair amount of pain so I really want to do them both and go thorough it once. Plus both the PT guys said that they really think that my results will be better according to what they have seen with other patients.  In fact the one PT guy said that his mom is 77 and going in to have both hers done in Sept.... she's in Maryland or Del .... he said the thing is she is in good health for her age and if she only does one and then something happens to her health that maybe she wouldn't be able to do the other.... and she is active and all and he is all for her to do them and she likes her Dr. 

The PA I saw yesterday told me I might get very little relief, I might only get a month or 2 and I might get 6 months.  Everyone was different. What I have now is better than before, not great, so I will be okay if this is all,  but would sure like more.  Gotta give it about 2 weeks for any "full effects" .  

Got to get the sample bottles ready for tomorrow, 200 cow jersey herd 125 miles away.  Leaving before 9:30, do the cow on the way.  Gotta get gas and then will get some lunch drive thru somewhere on the way.  Won't get home til 8 or 9.... Will let cow out and then can go up to do her earlier on Friday. Gotta roll with the schedule around here.  

Sat a friend is going to kill chickens, so she is going to do mine too as she wants a few and it will be a good trade off.  I was going to have to wait until after the 12th when the other man could do them because the daughter is getting married on the 10th.   Works for me.  I will call them and just tell them that I got them sold so don't have to worry about getting them killed.  This friend normally doesn't do chickens\, but the person she is doing them for has a plucker, so with her vat to heat the water, it ought ot go pretty good.  Said if she has to heat the water for their 10 or so, might as well do 25 instead of only the 10.... That'll be good.  They aren't as big as the last ones, but that is okay too. They will still dress at 4-6  instead of 5-8 lbs.  Got 2 smaller, but they will all get done.  Give me a break before the next bunch of "left behinds", I will still have 10 or more to work up.... she said she could use 2, I will give her 3-4 if she wants.  Not like I don't have a freezer full now. 

I'm tired, a shower is sounding awfully good.  Eating inbetween typing so this will be  all for tonight.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> About a hunnert years ago I had heel spurs in both feet.  Solution - simple outpatient surgery.
> 
> I decided I'd love to have both of them done at once.  One surgery, one recovery...all the same reasons mentioned here.   I can NOT tell you what a bad decision that was (for me)!  Simple bone spur surgery - right.  But, when you do both of them at the same time there's no way to ease the pain of one by having a 'good' one to bear weight.  I spent several months in a wheelchair - for bone spur surgery!  It was literally a year before I could walk without pain.  While the theory sounded good - for me having both done at the same time was a situation where a good theory didn't equal a good reality.


I had a heel bone spur and could barely walk on that foot. I did some research and bone spurs can be dissolved by Calcium Fluoride. I got some and started taking 4 tablets 3 times a day. In a week the pain was greatly lessened. In 3 months, the bone spur was gone. 









						Search
					






					www.hylands.com


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad the cortisone is helping!!  If you can get some relief for a few months that will sure help out.     Just do get set up for the replacements. I am hoping this Dr will be able to do both at once. It's a radical set-up but, as you say "it's done"....one time with all the things associated and it's over. The rehab is no fun. But, you already have a relationship with these therapists and I think you will do just fine with it. That is -- if DS can get away from the GF long enough to get you home from the hospital.   Also, check into your insurance -- see if you can get some "in home" help for a week or two.  

Of course, the new house will sure make a difference for you with more and easier access.  Then, you have some rememberances of what worked last recovery time -- you'll be prepared.  

Woohoo on someone to do those birds!  It's the least fun part of own food raising.   I can get pigs, goats, cows butchered but, not chickens.  Same with rabbits.  Now there's a production animal.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I was only thinking that if the cortisone was real good results might wait for the following winter.... but most likely will still plan on it for this coming January 2021.


Of course you will get them done this winter because you'll be lucky if the cortisone works for 6 months, it sure isn't going to work for 18!


----------



## farmerjan

About the cortisone.... the PA said if I got real good results that I could have it several times since replacements are the end goal anyway.  She said if I got 6 months out of them, then I might expect to get about 4-6 months out of shots again and could have several courses if I continued to have success.  That is why I was thinking that if they did that exceptional, that  maybe it would be better for putting it off for a year.... get this ankle working real good, get all I want done in the house, get the nurse cow situations all the way I want.... and if more active, lose some weight which will make the outcome better too..... It is just something that I have given a little thought to.   Not going to get too excited about it until I see what all my level of relief is.  I have 4 ... no make that 6 dairy animals coming fresh this fall.... that's alot to get situated with calves.  Don't know how far along any are except the one I bred AI.... they could all be due the same time if they came in heat and the bull got them.... or they could be spaced out a bit   wishful thinking) ;   but I am sure my luck isn't that good..... If I have some that are way behind, like not until Dec or something, my son is no good at dealing with the nurse cows, other than to let them in..... so I cannot have him trying to get calves started on the cows.
No sense in worrying about it until I get them preg checked, see approx how far along they are, and how I respond to the shots after they have a little time to work.

Speaking of which,  today was tough only because it was a 2 hr drive, inactive so getting stiff sitting;  then 4 1/2 hours in the parlor which is very little sitting in this one.... so I was getting pretty tired and sore, then another 2 hr drive home.  Ready for a shower and bed.   190 cows through the barn.... will pack the samples in the morning. Plus it hit in the low 90's so was pretty hot in the parlor late this afternoon.  I'm whipped.....


----------



## Baymule

I hope the shots buy you some time. It would give you time to get better situated and prepared. You have your thinking cap on!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan, there you go again proving that you are Wonder Woman, working through all of the pain!


----------



## farmerjan

NAH, @Senile_Texas_Aggie .... wonder woman I AM NOT.... but thanks for the compliment. 

I ache but there is not the real sharp pain from walking on them.  Don't get me wrong, I don't feel great, but at least when I step down a step, I don't pause and wonder if I can take the pain in the knee;  I gingerly step down and am thankful that it doesn't hurt as much.

Got most of the cows in at the nurse cow pasture and moved to the main barn for Preg check.  I was up there getting them in at 9 and it was getting hot then.  It hit 91 before noon,  then we got a dark cloud passing over, dropped to 85 or so, but cloud eventually went on and is 92 now at 6p.m.. 
Accidentally moved one that has a small calf on her so she will go back.  Calf is still at the nurse cow pasture, (snyder's). There are about 4-5 more cows there that didn't come in, but it was so crowded I wasn't surprised.  I am heading up there now, after it has cooled off a bit. Will take a bucket of feed and see who else I can maybe get in.  There are at least 3 calves that need to come in and get worked, but did get 2 others in and moved that need to go through the chute.

  There should only be 6 cows and 6 small calves there, for a few days,  plus the bull;  if I can get the rest in.  He should be breeding them now for spring calves again next year.  Not counting my nurse cow, I meant beef cows with spring calves.

Preg check is Sunday morning, they are in the lot with hay and water so they will be okay for a day or 2.  There is at least one calf still at snyder's that the momma got moved.... one of the bigger ones, that I really want to get in so he can stay with the cow.  But he is a PITA to get in.   I think what we are going to do is put the pregnant ones with the bigger calves at a pasture where there are other preg. cows with bigger calves, and all the calves are going to come off in maybe late Aug and get sold then the cows will have a break.   Anyone not bred will go with their calf to pasture with a bull for one final chance to get bred;  and that is because they are first calf heifers and they mostly all have done a good job with the calves but a couple are a little thin, so might not have bred back as soon. 
Also got my jersey steer there that is going to be beef, and he can go to any pasture we have with extra grass.  He is still sucking on his momma and she should be bred and needs a break and he needs to be out with good grass eating and gaining. 
There are about 10 heifers that should be pregnant, due to have their first calf this fall (Oct or so).  If any of them aren't bred, they will be sold;  or made into beef.   One of them I have caught sucking on cows with little calves, she will go somewhere there are no cows with calves if she is pregnant.... and if I catch her sucking once she calves, she is history..... I don't want to shortchange the little calves although those 6 all look pretty good.  I am not in love with her, but she will sell better if she has a calf by her side than to sell now and there are a couple places she can go with none of the cows lactating for now.


So time to go get a bucket of feed from the big bin, go up, put my nurse cow back in with her 3 calves, and then see if I can entice any others into the other side of the barn and catch pen.  Then they will get moved to the main farm and get put in with them to get checked.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad to hear the shots have given ya some relief....hope they last for a decent amount of time for ya....  ...ya sure didn't have anything to lose and a bunch to gain....


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @CntryBoy777 , that was the conclusion that I finally came to after the discussions with the PT guys.  Since I was pretty sure that replacements were going to be the "prescription" , as the one guy at PT said, what is it going to hurt to get the cortisone even if it does degrade the joints.... and it's not like I am thinking years and years or "never" with the replacements. So what little degrading of the cartilage (which is basically non-existent any way ) might happen is definitely offset by any relief I can get. And the one good thing is that there is no pain in getting the shots, or any "next day pain" either. 
They still are achey.... oh well.  It has only been 3 days.... and it is better than before. 

Went up to the pasture and was very lucky that I did manage to get every single one of the ones I needed in.  Had to sort out the bull, and 3 other cows that had also gone in.  Now, if there are no disasters overnight, they will get moved tomorrow morning around 7:30 - 8:00 a.m.  The smaller calf that the momma got moved accidentally, has been hollering, but is staying with the other calves, so it will be okay tonight.  I bet it will be glad to see it's momma in the morning.  There is one calf I am not totally sure about, I don't really know who the momma is.... it is a calf that I have in the pen.  If it is one that is outside, it ought to be wanting out pretty bad in the morning.  That means that either the calf is older than I thought.... born when I was not up there or mobile enough to check on them, or it is really growing faster than I thought.  But the cow is out that I am questioning.... so I expect that she will be around the pen wanting that calf in the morning if it is hers.  
Then I will go rake hay.  He got the repaired discbine back late Wed eve, and mowed the rest of the field where he hit the rock ledge.  The forecast is calling for 40-60% chance.... one says Sunday eve, one says not til Mon or Tues.... So, at least that other field will be done, and we can move all the equipment back closer.  

I am hoping that the friend calls to see about killing the chickens.... got to take the meters out of the truck so I can get the crates in with the 15 chickens.   I can do the hay raking before or after if they are going to kill the chickens.  Ought to only take about 2 hours with what is left.  He said it is still very thick but it is very dry due to the over maturity and the heat these last few days. 

Got a farm set up to test Sunday morning, might be a little late getting back to help with the preg checks.... but he knows that.  We won't be moving anyone until I get there anyway.   So it isn't the end of the world.  Wanted to get it done before it gets too hot as they are calling for 90's the next couple of days with increasing humidity..... 
I know it isn't anything like y'all in Texas..... but that is hot here. 

Okay, I smell like an old goat after the heat and getting the cows in and sorted and all today, so I am headed to the shower.  Won't wash my hair until tomorrow night cuz if we kill chickens tomorrow, it will really stink then.


----------



## Baymule

It is hot and dry here. The Bahia grass I planted this spring is suffering. This is generally when I lose what I planted. It’s so frustrating. The Sheep barn clean out that we spread over pasture needs rain too. Grass is curled up and dry. I’m watering the garden, at least that is doing good. Doing the weed pulling marathon for weeks really made a difference. Need rain!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep -- hot & dry here.   It's that time of year.   Chickens are panting and not laying as well.   Most are huddled under a trailer or in some other shaded area,  Goats & horses are staying under trees mid day.   I am looking for relief then, too.      Lot of water tub refills in this weather.

Hope everyone has a GREAT July 4th.   Pretty much "just another day" here.   Maybe some garden later, I do have a cold beer at the ready.


----------



## farmerjan

Been a busy day.  HOT AND HUMID.....

Was at the barn at 7:30, got the cow in the alley and loaded on the trailer to go back to snyder's pasture where her calf was.... and she went right on her which was good, when my son got there with her.  In the meantime, after I got her on the trailer, I went up to snyder's to let the milk cow in to feed the calves, and luckily all the cows and calves were still in the barn lot.  Son got there, unloaded cow to go to her calf, took one load of cows/calves out.  Then came back to get the second load and got them moved to the main barn for tomorrows' preg check and to band a couple of calves I hadn't gotten in, and ear tag a couple of heifers.  And to do the calf that has to come back to snyders' as his mother is there and I cannot get her back in.  Couple of days maybe.... she is a pain in the rear to get in.  So just going to bring the calf back to her for now, after he gets worked.

Anyway, son and I talked about what needed doing, and tomorrow morning's preg check and that I won't be there at the start but will come from the farm to there as soon as I can get done.  I had taken the vaccine bottles to him to put in his fridge so he will have them in the morning to start.

Got ahold of my friend, and they were going to kill the chickens, so I went down and got the cooler at my son's house, then went and loaded the chickens and headed to her place.  She does deer in the fall, and has a walk in cooler and a walk in  freezer, and all that stuff.  Just got a divorce and will be dismantling it all since he is getting the house,(was his to start)  but she has a couple years to get all her stuff and everything pertaining to the butcher shop is hers.  Too bad the cooler or freezer wasn't in an enclosed trailer type thing.... I would buy it in a heartbeat.  Anyway, they were starting the chickens, there was another person there too with a few.... so she and I talked for a bit, and then we unloaded my chicken crates, they were going to do them..... and I eventually left to come home.  She will put them in the cooler chest, I took some ice too, and leave them in the walk in cooler, then bring them with her Monday when she comes to work and I will pick them up in town after I have PT.  Works out great.

Came back, got a "can of fuel" went up to the tractor at the field where he had cut the rest of the hay in the field where he hit the rock.... the alternator must not be charging the battery in the 4600 ford right,  as it was dead.  I had parked on a hill up out of the way of the other hay I had raked, so could roll it to get it started, then down to the truck, put the can of fuel in it, then spent 2 1/2 hrs raking the rest of the cut hay..  We did not tedd this out and there was more "green" color underneath than I thought there would be,  but with the 90+ degree heat, it ought to be dry for him to bale tomorrow.   Had to really work at making sure I raked as much as possible away from the ledges so he doesn't run the baler over the rocks.  We have spent 25 years improving this place, and it makes a pile of hay..... but we aren't going to miss the rocks as this is the last time we will be cutting it.  Since our friend sold his house and acreage across the street, which we always pastured, and we can no longer use it to rotate grazing (after we always took off 1st cutting )  it just isn't the same and is not worth dragging all the equipment out there .... and tearing up stuff like this discbine repair.  We will get close to the fertilizer money out of this first cutting, and he returned the rent because he has people who will pay him "alot more than we are paying" to rent it.  Good for him... I just hope this owner of this 20+ acre piece, realizes how much time and care we put into this place..... I think that after a few years of others tearing up equipment, and if they don't keep up with the fertility program we had, it will slowly produce less and less.  Plus our friend used to go out and spray the thistles, because he hated them..... and all these little things add up.  We know who is "pushing for the rent".... the one that bought our friends' place..... and he hasn't put anything into it as far as keeping up with the thistles on his side of the road... so far.... Oh well, not our problem anymore.  Get it rolled up, the hay moved out, a couple of things there that are ours like the mineral feeder and an older wagon with a bunch of fence posts that Ted told us to take out of the barn before he sold.... and we are done.  Got all the water troughs out....

So then I stopped on the way home and got a load of water at the spring ( I had switched trucks when I came home from the chickens since the tank was on the 4 wd truck)  since it was on the way home from this pasture.  Gotta make the trips count.  Took the water up to the nurse cow barn lot and ran it out in the troughs.  The cow was there so I let her in, gave her some grain and then went to take the clipboard with all the info for the preg check down to the main barn.  Then came back up by, she was ready to go out standing at the gate, so I let her out for the night and cooler grazing.  I need to get the 3 calves eartagged and her bull calf banded and since there aren't very many there now, and no bigger calves, I will start letting these 3 calves out with her some and see how they do.  They have managed to get by me into the other half of the catch pen, and went out the creep gate a couple of times, and seem to like coming back into the barn after they have their little "run around wild"  session.  So maybe I will be able to monitor them better and if they are tagged, will be sure of if they are getting enough to eat.  I will still bring her in for grain for awhile so she keeps her production up..... I mean she is feeding 3 calves.  Plus with so many fewer cows/calves there, the grass should grow better and she will be getting more good grass to make milk on.
I am hoping that these calves will also get the other 5 "young calves" ;  this spring born so about 2 months... to start to come in through the creep gate too.  Then they can get worked.  There are 4 heifers and 1 bull calf out there.  My longhorn cow has the bull calf, and then the others have heifers.  If I can get them tagged, then I can get them matched with their mommas.

Will probably move the 8 or so bred heifers due to have their first calves this fall (all according to the results of the preg test tomorrow)  back here to this pasture as it is a good place to calve heifers.  Plus got to move the jerseys back so that they can get calves put on them, with theirs, when they calve.  Of the 8 heifers, there are 4 that are jersey/hol or jersey/angus.... and probably a couple will need at least a 2nd calf.  That is why I like this place, as they learn to come to the gate, come in and get grain and feed calves.  After a few weeks, or a month, they usually will let the calves nurse in the field and I still keep them coming in for grain for awhile to keep them in a routine and it just makes anything I need to do easier if they are used to coming in.  Plus keeps their production up while the calves are in the real fast growing stage needing the milk.  Then by 4 months or so old, they are eating more grass and such, so if the cows production falls off it isn't so bad. I usually go to once a day grain by then.

So we will see what's what tomorrow and move stuff around accordingly.

I have to get the sample bottles ready for the herd to test in the morning, and I smell pretty "ripe" after all the sweating today so a shower is in the plans here very shortly. It is still 81 at 8:15..... got up to 92 again today.

Forecast is for this weather/temps to last nearly all week.  One station has 50% chance of rain everyday for a week then 60-70%..... the other has 30% chance to 40% a few days.... scattered showers.  Son cut 2 more places this morning.... they will get tedded out tomorrow, and if all goes well and no water on it, will get raked Monday after I get back from PT and getting the chickens, and he can bale Monday aft.

It turned black,  clouds and looked like it was going to rain, and heard thunder this afternoon and I looked and said,,,, figures,,,,, but we got about 20 drops.... so I am hoping it passed by the hay I raked too,  today.  It has been real hit and miss.... some areas get downpours and 5 miles away they don't even get enough to settle the dust.  We have been missing it here.  We need the rain, but we need to get more of this hay done since the discbine is back in working order.  Wish it would just say 80% chance for 2 days, then clear off again.... Corn could use it too and he just got the sorghum sudan seeded so a good soaking would really get it sprouted and growing.
Take it as it comes.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I have been intending on asking you about this video and kept forgetting until now.  On the YouTube channel "How Farms Work", Ryan showed using a "merger" instead of a rake to produce windrows for baling:






I have never seen one before.  Why would a hay farmer want to use a merger instead of a rake?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Just got home from doing the nurse cow and turning her back out.  It is way too hot to leave her in the barn lot for any amount of time except to get the calves fed and all.  Going to get them tagged and they will be able to go out loose with her pretty soon.  She is accepting all 3 pretty good.  I want the one that is 2 weeks younger to get another week or 2 on her so she is capable of staying with the cow without any problem.  
Plus we have been really busy with getting the cows moved around and preg checked and all from this pasture. (snyder's).  I think that I mentioned that we were moving them to the other barn to get preg checked.... and then my internet was so flucky that I couldn't get on and stay on with the crazy weather and all.  I will miss the peace and quiet here with next to no traffic on the road.... but that is all I will miss. Internet seems to be worse lately, the little icon on the tower from the phone co keeps flashing on and off ar turns red so no internet.... SO OVER IT.   
So only had 2 come up open.... one we expected because she was thin and had 2-3 calves sucking on her, the other is a smaller bought heifer that has a calf.... not bad out of 32 or so checked.  Oh yeah, my older jersey cow that only had 2 good teats, is all weird feeling inside and not bred so she will go to the stockyard. If there was any possibility of getting her killed and done into hamburger, stew meat and a few choice steaks, I would.  But no dates available anywhere.  So she will be sold.  Got the jersey steer to do;  I would have sold him and kept her if I could get a date now.... but none til after the first of the year, so he will be cheaper to feed and will do up into steaks and all better then.  Less meat to move anyway. 
So brought back the heifers due with their first calves to snyders, along with the 2 young jersey cows.  Both are in the 4-5 month so will calve in Oct-Dec.... I will get calves on them before I do any surgery.  Have several other jersey/holstein crosses that were going to be for my milk/cow share deal..... remember I started working towards this  more than 2 years ago.  I think that I am going to ask one of my dairy farmers if he would be interested in calving them out, milking them and no cost to him (not paying me a rent/lease for them or anything) just so that I don't have to deal with all them in the barn;  and wanting to go in and probably do the knees in January.  My son does not like the dairy cows much and got pretty bent out of shape  as he says...." they are not worth what a beef heifer is, and their calves do not bring what the beef calves do" ... and went on and on about how they are taking up good grass that I could have a beef animal and make more off the offspring.... I just do not want to listen to it.  He got more apologetic later, but we go through this every time.  So if they are somewhere else.... then he can't b@#$h but so much about the other "couple " of dairy cows I have there.   Then after I get myself all put together, I can see what the farmer and I can do and maybe get some of them back..... if any don't milk good, they can get sold or something.... 
These heifers were all acting stupid at the barn,  not wanting to come in and trying to run out the gate when he was getting them in for the preg check.... and with all the cows there, they were just being dumb, and yet when I got them back to snyders, several came right up to me to see what was going on at that barn, and 2 wanted to be scratched.  I think they sense he really doesn't like them.  
There are a couple of heifers that are crazy... one out of one of my cows that is pretty decent (3/4 beef) but this daughter is a fence jumper and just idiotic.  She will get sold as a bred heifer if I don't eat her.... and there are 2 others that I am on the fence about.  I just am tired of fighting with him about my passion for the dairy cows and the nurse cows.  

Kept the jersey steer at the barn to go to another pasture with plenty of grass.  He has been on the cow for a year.... she is screaming bloody murder looking for this "calf".... followed the truck up the field, looking for me to bring her "baby" back.... dope..... she needs a rest.  Pretty comical really.  The other jersey cow is following along with her .... I have upset their little "cliche"  since the older cow is gone and the steer is gone.... funny how the dairy cattle seem to stick together more.... like a "sub group" .  They will get over it in a few days. 
 Also there was one heifer, that was short bred, that I have caught still sucking on a beef cow with that cow's own calf,  and I suspect she was sucking on these 2 jerseys as they have more tighter udders today.  She is going to go.... not even going to give her a chance to suck after she calves..... She did not get a chance to come back  since there are 5 there with small calves that need their momma's milk..... Most all of them get over it after weaning and don't go back on a cow but this one didn't.  So I was going to put her away from the cows with calves and then see what she did after she has her first calf, but decided that she just needs to go.  I'm not in love with her, she isn't overly friendly or anything.... so BYE BYE.  

This will really help as the grass was getting short and without rain, it would have dried up and been a problem.   They weren't all supposed to be there this long, but I haven't been all that mobile.... and since he is back with the girlfriend, he is too busy to help me with much anyway.  So this was all "his idea" to do, so except for the dairy cows, nothing he could complain about.


----------



## farmerjan

Posted the above, in case something goes wrong here with the internet. 

So anyway, I tested Sun morning, and went by the one hay field that I had raked on Sat because there had been a few showers around.  The raked hay did get a little wet on top, but with the hot weather forecast on Sun was hoping it would dry out.  So came to the barn, helped with the preg checks, then listened to him get mouthy, then he left and went to get the tedder to come tedd out the hay he cut sat morning.  They were calling for chances of t-storms again Sun aft.... but they have missed us every time before.  I loaded and moved one load of heifers back to snyder's pasture, then moved cows around in the barn so the rest could have water.  He was tedding the hay, so I met him at the field, and rode back to middlebrook so he could bale the hay that had gotten the shower on, and I brought the tractor and rake back and started raking the hay he had tedded.  It was drying pretty fast and he was going to bring the other tractor and baler back to bale after he got done out there.  
It was MISERABLE HOT.... he called his girlfriend and asked her to bring him some baling twine for the baler as he was going to run out, and she brought us both a bbq sandwich and some cold drinks.  So I had just finished raking by the time he got there and she got there.... and I was close to heat exhaustion just from the heat and humidity... felt a little nauseous and was getting a headache.  It was very nice of her to do that and I just sat for awhile because I was really feeling it.  The food helped.  I had been drinking all along, but probably was getting depleted of electrolytes .  I carry at least 4 bottles of water,  in a little insulated pouch on the tractor.... freeze 1/2 bottles, then add water just before I leave, so they stay cold a long time and melt as time goes on.  Works real good. 

So he ate too, loaded the baling twine and said he was going to finish the one field, then go get his truck, then finish up and bale the other field later.  She decided to ride in the tractor with him.   Well, I just sat there in the shade and "relaxed" for about 15-20 minutes, then was going to go do the nurse cow.  There started to be a darker looking sky to the west and then I heard thunder in the distance;  then I texted him and said he better finish all the baling first.  I came home and got on the computer and it was showing a real severe storm... hail warnings.... and all that.  I texted him although realized later they could get all that on their phones.  So I switched trucks and went up the road and saw he had finished both fields, and I got to the top of the hill, and it started to sprinkle, then big fat drops.... got the cow into the barn, and it started to really rain.... then let up a little, got her turned out, went down the driveway and as I went through the gate, it opened up again.... waited 15-20 minutes before I got out to shut and chain the gate.  Wind really blew and it actually took a tree down up the road.  He called me to ask about a couple of the cows, so I met him at the barn and we moved 4 more cows and 2 calves to snyders'.  Then it started to rain another shower.  He was going to her house I guess, and I came home, took a shower and washed my hair and went to bed at about 9:30 or 10,  because  I was tired and still felt a little sick.  Slept straight through until 7 this morning.   WOW.  Felt alot better today except I ached from the long day yesterday.  

So went up and did the cow, went to PT, went and did 2 loads of laundry because everything just stinks when it is this hot and you sweat, took back a part to the tractor dealer, then went and picked up the chickens from her at her work.  All by 12:30 today.  My legs/knees ache from the tractor and all yesterday.... but still could be worse.  
Then I came home, and tried to stay in where it was a little cooler, packed the samples and took them up and dropped them at the place that UPS picks up late (they come by my house between 12 and 2 so often am not done with the packing to get shipped);  then went back to snyders, and put the cow in to eat and let the calves nurse.  Made a few phone calls for work,  talked to the daughter at the house as she just got back from the in-laws in Pa and will be staying for a little while again.... then let the cow out and came home. Ate a Wendy's salad and am going to get a shower and go to bed early again.   Might feel normal by tomorrow.  Have a big farm to test on Saturday, but no one else wanting this weeks so far.  It is too hot and most everyone's cows are down in production as it it so hard for them to eat enough when all they want to do is lay around and pant and drink water. 
I will process the chickens tomorrow, they are in the cooler i ice.  I want to part some out before I freeze them.  She kept 4 which was fine with me, I offered 4 or 5 when she originally said 2 in exchange for doing them,  They didn't do as good a job as the other guy who I pay to do mine, and will probably get him to do the next ones;  there are some pin feathers I will need to pull.... but it could be worse. At least I don't have to feed them and they can't die from heat exhaustion this way.... which they are susceptible to do in this kind of heat. 
There will be another batch here shortly I am sure. 

Went by the house and thought of the trees/boxwoods to come down, and how I will leave some of the other trees along the dirt road to see how the shading is in the heat.  I see 2 trees that are dead/dying that will have to come down.  The guys still haven't come back to work on the road for the cell tower.... doesn't matter as at least since they started, officially he started getting paid now.  The longer they take to get back, the more likely they will be here when I want to get them to look at the boxwoods and some other stuff to get taken down.... so that is all good. 

Got the paperwork from the benefits co that has our investments/401K etc.  Got it filled out and goes out tomorrow.  Seems the first guy I talked to did not bother to send it out.  I called back on Thursday, talked to a woman, she pulled it all up on her computer, said there was no evidence that he had sent it, and she said she would put it out in the mail that afternoon.  Well, didn't expect it Fri., Sat was a holiday, so hoped it would be here today, and it was.... so it goes back to our manager, for her to sign and authorize, and then the benefit co will release it.  I think I will have it direct deposited so that it is there.  Haven't heard from the bank yet, will call them the end of the week, let them know that the money has been requisitioned and I should have it within the week, and to see if everything else is "kosher" so we can have a closing somewhere the week of the 20th.... As far as I know all is proceding  along okay.... the owners have been at the house a few times getting some more stuff out, cleaning.... I told them that they didn't need to worry about the plants they want to take, that I would let them get them anytime....with this heat they would be better off waiting anyway.  Glen won't be able to do much on the bathroom for a few weeks either, he is trying to get a log cabin done and it is slow going in this heat.... and he is making hay inbetween like us.   I just want to own it.... and then can get the utility room cleaned and painted so I can move the washing machine up there,  and if the bathroom toilet works so I can use it if I am near there,  .... get the potatoes into mulch and see if they do anything.... and start maybe moving some stuff up as I go,  into the garage/building that is there.... make my trips count.  Get the bedroom painted and carpet cleaned then I can start moving the bureau drawers and bureaus as I go.  Get the address changed on the UPS for the sample bottles that I ship.... and get the elec company to see about the high speed internet they offer.... and get the elec changed into my name also.  Then maybe I will be able to use  the cotton picking computer without all this aggravation. 
Well if I forgot anything I will try to add.... but need to get something cold to drink as it is still 80  out there.... at least I don't have any "appts" anywhere in the morning.


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  I am unable to play the video the internet is going gofluey again.  I will try to see it later as I am not sure what a merger is compared to a rake... Sorry.  I think I am going to lose the internet again this eve.  

By the way...... I am in the market for a good decent desktop computer.  Would like anyone who is pretty good with computers... WHICH I AM NOT.... to tell me the best for a less than proficient operator to get.  I know Windows 10.... but what about all these megabites/killabites or all that stuff.   I am in way over my head.  I realize that it depends on what you do.... I want to be able to do some of the cattle forums, things like BYH and sister sites.... watch  you tube stuff like you referenced.... do my online banking and bill paying..... maybe watch some of the older movies that are available.... I have a "new to me" smart TV that I got from a friend that bought a newer/bigger one.  I understand that I can watch movies on it "streaming" off the internet????? This is getting way beyond my pay grade...... play a little solitaire on the computer..... simple games on occasion.... 

Dam the lights are flashing on the stupid tower again.... better send this now


----------



## rachels.haven

Ooo. My kids (7 and 5) were just bestowed cheap ones (<-link) from their programmer dad that they've already figured out and are beginning to program on. If all you like doing is playing minecraft, youtube, movies, pacman online, and very beginning programming/messing everything up, these apparently work. I won't know for sure how good they are for about a year though, so don't take my recommendation as gospel. The mouse is tiny and the keyboard feels cheap...kind of like my laptop. Also, these require speakers or headphones and a monitor. But the kids are very happy telling me how to tell things to happen in the terminal. I prefer the gui provided (windows 10). I'm not sure if these are kid or adult level, throwaway or bare bones functional, but they are an option if you are desperate and/or don't feel like spending more than that right now.
So far their only complaints are that it doesn't like them running minecraft, the minecraft server, and having another person or two playing on the server at the same time (probably with videos running in the background for audio, just like dad). Feel free to translate that into a farmer Jan level activity. I am not a computer person. I get the impression that they are about as nice as my chromebook from a few years ago, maybe a little lighter weight in power, but not as old and slow as my chromebook because they're new.

Somebody else will know more, because this is not my area of confidence. These computers have just served us well so far in the use we've put them to.


----------



## farmerjan

Came in out of the heat a little bit ago and decided to see if I can get a few things done online. 

Talked to the people at the investment firm;  I had received the papers yesterday.  Went over it with her, made sure I had it filled out in all the right places.  Went to the bank to get my signature notarized, and then to the P.O. to get it mailed off to our mgr to get signature for the okay for the funds to be released.  Sent along a voided check so it will be direct deposited rather than wait for the mail.  Sent it certified so that she will have to sign for it.... so I will know that she got it.  She is supposed to fax copies of it all to the investment firm, and they will go from there.  Said with all the mail and everything, that it might be 2 weeks from today, until the money is deposited.... Will depend on mgr getting it faxed to them in a timely matter.  I also called and left a voicemail, that I was sending it today, that she should receive it between Wed and Friday, and that I sent it certified so it wouldn't get lost in the mail shuffle......

Did the cow this morning and she didn't want to come back out so I left her in with the calves.  I guess she liked the barn....it is fairly open, maybe the flies aren't as bad in there?  

It is only 90 but the humidity is oppresive and feels just miserable out.  Talked to another tester that is a year younger than me and she is having to help her mom with her leg and knee and hip difficulties.  Both of us are talking about the possibility of retiring.... that we both like not working so cotton pickin hard.  
Gonna see if I can get online to do some other stuff....


----------



## TexasLisa




----------



## thistlebloom

Thank you @TexasLisa for sharing that here. Powerful information.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, thank you very much @TexasLisa  for coming over here to BYH and getting it on my journal.  I  still can't believe that so many people are being bamboozzled and not looking further than the CDC and Dr Faucci and all them for other posibilities in life.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @TexasLisa,

Interesting that the doctor resides in McKinney, TX.  That is where my Beautiful Gal and I resided for 20 years before retiring and moving to western Arkansas.

As to what the doctor is saying, I am curious to know if this has been studied by other doctors and documented.  Do you know if that is true?  And if it has, would you kindly point to where I can find that information?  For if what the doctor has been practicing has been replicated, that I am all for this practice being widely promoted and implemented.

Thank you for posting this.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

There is another woman dr in texas that was on a video on one of my cattle forums about a month ago, that has treated a couple hundred patients.  They have taken her video down twice and now I think it is on one of the "alternative" video sites.  I will have to try to see if I can fine the last time I saw it.   Sean Hannity intervened with a friend that they wanted to put in the hospital and his wife contacted Sean..... he contacted the dr wanting to put this friend on the vent and actually got them to agree to go the hydroxy /z-pzck route, and he was actually able to breathe in 48 hours without difficulty.... they credit Sean's influence on saving his life.  
What I don't get that if it doesn't work, according to the "authorities";   then why are they trying so hard to squash and discredit it without showing  all the people who died because it didn't work???? It can't hurt anything to try it.... the possibility of a person developing a heart problem is so slight.... it has been used for over 50 years in other applications.... do you really think it would still be on the market if it was that dangerous???? They have taken off and discredited things  after much shorter periods of time for side effects...... 
Plus the fact is it is cheaper, and easier to use than some of these newer possibilities.  And that is where the rub is.... MONEY.  

Headed up to rake hay so all other things on the internet will have to wait til tonight;  providing I can get back on it....


----------



## farmerjan

Got the hay raked and now the possibility of showers is diminished, so should be no problem for it to continue to dry and get baled tomorrow as planned.  Hit 94 this afternoon , and the hazy clouds cleared off and was just plain sun.  I was drinking water every 2 or 3 rows raked.  There was a little breeze on top of the hill where I was raking, but it was hot. 

Had a snag with an 18 yr old judgement that was satisfied and never recorded with the county because they had moved it from one county to another.... getting that cleared up with some paperwork so should proceed as soon as it is all recorded.  It was so far back it never showed up on my credit report.... I didn't even have any paperwork/proof that it had been paid but the local company did, and they went to the court only to find out they didn't know anything about it, then found out it had been transferred...... you know the drill of moved here, moved there and no one knows where anything is.  So they are taking care of that as the lawyer's office said they could not proceed until it was satisfied..... they are willing to write a letter to the lawyers' office if need be while the "official" paperwork is being handled and recorded.... I mean, the feed company was willing to put me back on a full charge account once I paid it up, things had gotten tight and I was behind and an over zealous office mgr at the time filed the papers..... at least it is being handled.... Manager at my job left me a message that she got my message about the paperwork coming to her and would take care of faxing all the papers necessary to the investment co as soon as she received them, so that is in the pipeline too.  

If it's not one thing it's another.  But could be worse for sure.  

801 (nurse cow) wanted to stay in again this morning, so I left her in when I went to town to clear up that judgement thing at the feed store.  Then I raked, and then I went and hauled a load of water for the barn lot for her.  So I fed her grain and then ran the water out in the troughs, and then she came out and drank and then waited at the gate and I let her out so I am done up the hill early this evening.  YAY.  It is still 88 at 7:30 p.m.   and the next few days are going to be hot and hotter..... I just keep telling myself it is JULY..... THAT means it is SUMMER.....

My dairy cross heifers are quieted right down again at the pasture.  I think they just don't like my son and I know they don't like their routine changed..... 
The jersey cows are still coming to the barn looking for the "calves".... the one was 18 months old and the other was a year+..... silly cows.  But goes to show what good foster moms they were...


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie .  I was finally able to get the video watched.  Took me an hour because it just wasn't working very fast.  The biggest benefit to the merger is not beating the little leaves off the alfalfa.  Years ago up north we had what was called an "inverter"  which picked up the windrow that the mower had laid down, and it went up a wide conveyor, and actually flipped it over ( bottom side up) so the bottom was exposed to the sun and got dried.  I liked them for the alfalfa crops that were grown up north.  It was easy on the alfalfa leaves.  They are very fragile inasmuch as they will come off the stems easily so the "tumbling" effect of a rake will take off the leaves much more. 
 I actually like a "rotary rake" for the alfalfa as it picks it up and the rake raises up as it passes a point so that the windrow just sorta falls on the ground.  
I don't like that the merger doesn't leave a nice even sided windrow for the baler.   I also am not impressed with the way it kicks it out in clumps, as he was saying on the corners.... I saw other clumps where it didn't follow the conveyor evenly and to come off. 
Perhaps it is better for chopping... because it does get the hay up off the ground and air underneath without alot of rolling the hay over.  
There are also too many "working parts" ;  the teeth,  that picks up the hay;  the belt that feeds it out and off....hydraulics to pick up and let down the teeth (which is known as the pickup since it picks up the hay).  
I definitely do not like the having to take off the wheels and take out shims or spacers to get the right height... my old side delivery rake (roller bar rake that was in the very first part of the video), all you have to do is crank a handle and you can let it down or pick it up so that the teeth are not digging in the dirt too much.  In fact my old rake has 2 cranks so that you can set each side where you want it.... if you are on a hill then you can have one side higher than the other and then you can control how even it follows the ground without digging in the dirt on the high side in order to get the low side to pick up the hay.  That rake is ground driven, pull a cable attached to a handle that engages the little "drive shaft" that is attached to the wheel.  No hydraulics, no PTO's , only thing is that you can't pick it up at the end of a row so you have to know how to rake so as to not mess up the ends.
My wheel rake has 7 on a side.... it is a big rake.  Hydraulics lift the wheels up and down, so can go out and around without actually raking then come back in and start a straight row.  It also will go wider and narrower.... which is a great feature for rocks and such if you pay attention.... you can narrow the "raked" section and not have to get the rake way off a straighter course.  Takes some practice... I used to be horrible at it but time and practice has really made it easier.  Also, when the hay is tedded out I can pick up as wide a section as I want.... if it is real thick I can pick up less hay width so the windrows aren't so thick.  Ours will actuall pick up 3 widths mown of our mower by opening it way out.  Good for late cuttings where the hay is thinner and it saves trips over the field and that saves fuel.... then the baler makes fewer trips too. 
Don't think a merger is in our future.... I would rather an inverter if we were going into alfalfa production.... or at the very least a rotary rake.  That is pretty versatile and it will handle bigger heavier stuff like the sorghum sudan we grow.  When that is 8-10 ft tall, the side delivery can't rake it and the wheel rake gets balled up alot.  We pay a neighbor to use his rotary rake for that.  Works like a charm. 
Funny thing, Kuhne makes a great rotary rake.


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I have never seen one before. Why would a hay farmer want to use a merger instead of a rake?





farmerjan said:


> Perhaps it is better for chopping... because it does get the hay up off the ground and air underneath without a lot of rolling the hay over.


I've never heard of a merger either. He did say they were really more for choppers than balers. All in all I'd say the expense and complexity (therefore more to break) of that machine would keep a lot of rakes in business unless as Jan said you need to worry about the hay getting beat up. I suspect rakes are fine in that regard for regular grass hay?


----------



## farmerjan

Rakes are fine for most all grass hays.  The smaller side delivery (roller bar) rakes are good for smaller and irregular shaped places and there is a contraption that you can hook 2 up... either in tandem to roll a wider windrow in one direction, or to hook up 2 rakes, a left and right hand, to roll towards the "center" so as to basically get 2 mown windrows at once.  That is what the wheel rake does also;  you go down the middle of 2 rows and they roll towards each other into the center.  Puts the hay on the "bare " ground in the middle and off the part where the mown hay was laying.  It gets it up off the ground at the same time.  Makes a nice neat roll that feeds into the baler quite well. 
If you are raking alfalfa with a rake, it is often raked still a bit green, before the little leaves shatter off the stems;  and often raked in the early morning on farms to take advantage of the dew which tends to make it less brittle and hold the leaves better too. 
As I said, the rotary rake is run off the pto, but fairly simple and it does a nice job too.  It will rake larger, coarser stuff like the sorghum-sudan grass that is often 6-10 ft tall when we cut it the first time.  Doesn't get clogged up.

All the hay on the ground is baled here.... son wishes he had cut more since they lowered the % for yesterday and today...but that's life.  Tomorrow, Fri and Sat are calling for 40-50% chance, then dropping down to 20% for 4-5 days.  He will be cutting alot on Sat and/or Sunday I expect.
Temps have been in the 90's everyday since the first of July.... hit 94 today but not quite as humid, and a very light breeze.  Nicer actually but hot.
Calling for mid to upper 90's next week with 96 +  for Fri-Sun next weekend.  Was going to do a big farm next sat but believe me, I will cancel if it starts approaching that the end of the week because the cows will not be milking good.  They just don't eat as much while they are trying to stay cooler.... many dairies have fans and misters in the barns where the cows can get cooled off some, but mid 90's is just too hot for them to want to eat much.


----------



## thistlebloom

I have a hay story for you Jan! 
Nearly 40 years ago we lived in So Cal, kind of out in the boonies. We were friends with an elderly couple who raised a few Herefords and grew oat hay on their farm. Occasionally we would get to farm sit for them which was a blast. They had a giant 100 year old barn and I got to drive their old Dodge truck (with a starter button on the floor) to take feed out to the cows. 
Anyway, I got a call from them one morning asking if I could come help. They were baling the hay and it was so dry that the bales were busting and not holding together to get through the baler. They wanted me to go ahead of the baler and spray water on the rows with a backpack sprayer. That seemed to work.
 Betty was driving the truck to fill the water tank so I could refill the sprayer. For some reason I don't remember, she needed me to ride with her back to refill the big tank. She must have been around 80 at the time, and didn't see too well...
We were heading through the field and now and then she would run into some of the bales. One in particular she hit and it burst up and rained hay down on the windsheild. "Oh my! Did I hit a bale?' Poor Roy was probably not too happy witnessing his hay go to smithereens. Good times  life was simpler.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, sometimes the hay gets so dry that it won't pack right in the chamber.... I can relate to their predicament.  Bless her heart.... hitting a bale and busting it..... 
Our old 52 or 53 GMC 2 ton truck has a floor starter.  It hasn't been driven in years, I want so much to get it back running.  Loved that truck. My son sorta retired it when he got the truck and cattle trailer and then after sitting it just needs to be completely gone over.  I am tired of the hurry up of stuff today.  Loved that I could back that truck up to the loading ramp.... taught the pigs to go up the ramp onto the back of the truck to eat.... after a week or so, they would run for the truck and up the ramp waiting for me to go feed.  SOOOOOO simple to load them to make a trip to town to the feeder pig sale.  Guys could never figure out how I managed to load 20-40 feeders by my self.  I didn't, they loaded themselves!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Been a hot day today.  did a few errands, after doing the cow this morning.  Got a phone card for the "hired guy" to re-activated his phone as it had run out.  I owed him a little for when he brought the other mower to the house, but he hasn't gotten the 2 made into one yet.... the heat got to him a little this  past week too I think.  So I covered the few hours he has "done for me" as well as the next 2 hours.  He goes in spells, and when his ex-wife comes around then he goes into a "funk" ..... Not going there.... she is bad news, and when he gets money she seems to know and then he feels sorry for her and gives her some, then he doesn't have enough for his insulin, or food or anything.  Kinda tired of being his babysitter..... but when he works he does pretty good and is a pretty good mechanic..... so buying the phone card is not handing him money to throw away on her.....
Anyway, I also got some "shoe goo" and glued some loose treads on a couple pairs of sneakers that I had washed with the jeans the other day.  Did a few other things, got some groceries..... went back up to the cow a little bit ago and she wanted out and the calves were all laying around quiet inside,  so I let her out and left well enough alone.  Got home and just got into the house and it started to thunder and got another shower.  Radar looks like it will be working it's way out of the area, but there is still a 40% chance tomorrow.  Any and all we get will be great. 
Neighbor had cut hay, and I saw where he had raked it around noon time.  Then I passed him as he was headed down the hill on the tractor with the baler so I am pretty sure he got it all up.  So the rain is even more welcome.  We still have a bunch to get done, my son hasn't been putting in the hours like he used to.... or should have been..... to get this over mature first cutting finished.   I give up, not saying anything.  When he starts complaining about how it isn't done, he cannot say anything about how I was holding anything up..... it's on him.  Should've been about done by now.  There were a few times he just didn't do as much cutting as he should have and now we are more behind than we should be.  He finally got the sorghum-sudan planted that is nearly a month behind because he had to go gallivanting down to her house nearly every night instead of staying here and just planting it one evening.


----------



## farmerjan

Raining again, it had let up and now coming down pretty steady.  Wonderful.  
Got to get sample bottles into the racks I use,  for the herd tomorrow.... 260 + cows.  Going to be a hot one but maybe we will be getting showers again.  Have to get the meters loaded in the morning on the truck.   Guess I am going in to figure out what to eat.... thinking pbj as I am not real hungry and that isn't hot so the house won't get warmed up more. It has dropped to a nicer 73 outside right now with the steadier rain.  
Maybe get the dishes in the sink done up too.....


----------



## farmerjan

Went and tested the farm yesterday, and it wasn't as hot as I was afraid it would be, because there was a breeze all afternoon.   Long day though, started milking at 1:45 and got done at 6:15  so 4 1/2 hours. Then computer work.  Got back to let the cow out about 8:30 or 9 last night.   My knees were letting me know how unhappy they were. Still aching alot today.  Have gone from being off all supplements for 2 weeks to see if there was a difference, to back to taking turmeric and the combination joint supplements.  Was hoping that the cortisone was going to be a bigger reliever..... NOPE, they ache as much as they ever did and it has been 2 weeks so I am thinking that there won't be much relief from it.  Maybe I am being premature, but  there is no lessening of the hurt since the lidocaine has worn off the initial shots. 
Disappointing to say the least.  I was sure hoping for more "easing" of the pain, to a dull ache maybe?   It flat out hurts to walk on them still/again.

We wound up with about 4 tenths inch of rain from that rain on Friday which was great.  Clouded up a couple times today, but radar showing it staying north..... we could use some more.
Son cut hay this afternoon, and if we don't get anything this evening, I will rake some/all tomorrow and it will be ready to bale Tuesday.  I think he might cut more tomorrow but was waiting to see what this aft and evening was going to do.  Next chance is like 30-40% on either Thursday or Friday. 
Got about 3 or 4 more cows with smaller calves at the barn to get moved out to pasture with the bull and then there are a few that should have calved that need to be rechecked.  I am thinking maybe a couple slipped their calves.... if they aren't ready to drop a calf like "yesterday" they are going to the stockyard.  
Got the calves coming in the barn at snyders, for a little feed so in a few more days, hope to get them all in and locked in so we can band the couple of bull calves, and get them all ear tagged and do the 3 on the nurse cow, and then they can start going out loose with her.  No "sorry milk sucking witches" here to steal off this cow with her calves, so the calves will do better once they can go out and socialize and run and play. 
Took that short bred heifer to the butcher this afternoon, he will do her in the morning.  Both of us will be otherwise busy tomorrow early.  Got at least 1/2 of her sold, so that will be a nice addition in the bank account.  Not dealing with a heifer that won't quit sucking the cow at nearly 2 years old. She had been weaned for over 6 months and then went back on a cow when we moved some around.  She was bigger than than the jersey cow she was sucking, and she was stealing milk from a first calf heifer with a 2-3 month old calf on her.  DONE with that BS.  She is part dairy, so ought to have some pretty good meat.  In pretty good flesh also. 
Wish I could have gotten my jersey cow done into burger and filets and stew meat and the rest in big chunks to freeze so he could make it into chipped beef and hot dogs and such.  Oh well, ridiculous that the next available date I got was NEXT August 2021.  I am going to call and get them to reserve me a date once a month for the rest of 2021, and if we don't have any orders, or anything to kill, there will be plenty of people on a waiting list to take the spot. 
But this way if I have another come up open like this jersey cow, I would have the option to get her done up for me.  I am about out of hamburger, and really could have used her.... oh well.  This is totally absurd to be booking a year out. 

Got the hog meat on the truck in the coolers that I am going to take up to the guy in the morning to work up.  He makes great bacon and sugar cured hams and all.  This is a hog my son got from a friend that hauled a load as a back load from out west when he was out there.  No kill dates, so a bunch of them got together and he paid/helped to get it killed and chunked up into quarters or whatever.... they did several that day.
I am hoping this guy who made all my beef snack sticks and bologna and chipped beef and hot dogs several years ago,  and is going to do the hog, will be able to make some things like "chicken hot dogs" and such.  Be a good way to further utilize these "left behind"  chickens I get.  Going to talk to him about it tomorrow.  Get tired of roast chicken all the time.....We'll see what he says.  His wife said she didn't know if he could/would do chicken that way, so I just said I would talk to him about it when  I brought the hog. 

Got to get the samples packed from yesterday to go out UPS tomorrow.  Don't have anyone scheduled at this point, for this next week,   but I will be busy on the tractor for a day or 2.  Got the 275 cow farm next saturday, son is going with me.  Then I will have to spend 2 days taking apart and cleaning all my meters for the meter calibration..... on the 21st.... and the house closing should be that week too if all is going as it should.  Too much all at once.... Plus more hay to get done finished up with first cutting,  and then if we get some rain there will be 2nd cutting  orchard grass to think about for sq bales. 

Have decided to go with a clawfoot tub in the house and not deal with a jaccuzzi type.  Have heard some "mediocre" thoughts from several, and a friend that is buying a house says it has one and they have problems with the electrical with it.  Heard that somewhere else.... decided it is not worth it.  At least this will be a deep tub.  It will fit the space and is about the same size that I have here at the rented place.  So that is decided.  Will use a double shower curtain like here, one against the long wall and around the ends.....semi-gloss paint on the walls.... but it can have a "bowed" shower curtain across the front so will have more "room" inside the shower/tub area;   because it will be fitting into a certain space with walls on 3 sides.... more convenient than this here with it sitting out and needing shower curtains all the way around it; overlapping,   and trying to keep them from having spaces where the water can get onto the floor and such. 

Time to eat something.  Did not get up above 88 because of the clouds that came up and then went around.  Little bit of a breeze today too, not as much as yesterday, but still better than last week.  Supposed to have hot temps again this week... mid 90's again.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Sorry to just now reply.  I have been off the forum for a few days, which I will explain why once I get caught on everyone's journals.  For what it is worth, your journal is the first one I read.

Thank you SO MUCH for the explanation regarding the hay merger equipment!  I enjoy watching haying videos on YouTube.  I find mowing relaxing and I vicariously enjoy watching other folks mowing, tedding, raking, and baling.  I imagine you out there doing that.

Regarding your knees, I am so sorry to hear you being in pain already.  I had hoped that the cortisone shots would provide enough relief for you before your surgery.  I really look forward to you getting your knees done so that you can be pain-free.  You have worked so hard all of your life, and now that you are entering the latter chapters of your life, it is time for you to be able to enjoy them.  Thank you for letting us follow along in your journeys.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few words.  Took the hog meat to the butcher and got that set up.  Pork chops, sausage and ground meat will be ready wednesday;  everything that is being cured, in about 2-3 weeks.
They will add chicken to things like hot dogs and other things if it is deboned.... so there are options.  I just have to get it all deboned and stuck in the freezer until there is enough.... and like she said, hot dogs have pork, beef, chicken, turkey.... so can use up some of the odd stuff in the freezer.  They are also booked into next March or April..... just unbelieveable. 

Got back, did the cow/calves.... came home packed the samples, took them with me and went to meet my son so we could take the 4600 ford tractor with the wheel rake up the hill.  The alternator hasn't been charging and they had to replace a part and now it should be fine.  The guy who does alternators and starters and such is about my age, and does alot of BS with everyone in and out of there, so was there longer than we wanted to be..... but he is good and knows his stuff.  Local business that will be sorely missed when he decides to get out.... like all these small businesses that service all us farmers and such, but they can't hardly stay in business anymore and the older ones are tired of all the hours and the younger ones don't want to learn these PRACTICAL trades because there isn't much money in them.  
Brought him back down the hill to get his truck, then I took the Duetz tractor with the tedder up the hill, and tedded out the hay he had cut yesterday.  There was enough rain up there during the night that it was wet underneath.  I will rake it tomorrow.  Got a ride back to my truck after getting done. Then just went up and let the cow out for the night. 
Hit 91 again today, yesterday was the only day below 90 ( it was 88) and the rest of the week they are calling for 90's.... be good to get the hay dry.  He mowed more this afternoon and the forecast if for 30-40% on Thursday or Friday. 

The guys are back for the road/entrance driveway and all for the cell tower, and I talked to them for a minute.  The boss said he would come look at the house/stuff I want to get taken out.  As soon as the closing and all happens.  They will be here for a couple weeks he said.  

Got some e-mail paperwork for the closing, I am having one he// of a time with the phone co and internet here so may just print it off and mail it in to them at this point.  PITA.  End of next week it looks like.  Have to make sure that the money is in my account from my retirement disbursement.  Costs are a little more than I expected, and I am questioning them on a couple of things in the paperwork I got.  Always someone wanting more. Plus they want some percentages of the ins ahead, yet then the next line says that xx amount is for a 6 month prepayment.... so why do you need both?  Some one is going to explain it to me before I give them the money.... I hate that they are going to sit on the ins money and the taxes in their account to only pay it once  or twice a year..... I am perfectly capable of paying my own ahead....   but get this done, get the work done and then see.  If it appraises for more, then I might have some negotiating room  down the road. 

Going to do the cow, then PT in the morning, then on the old H tractor and side delivery rake, to rake the one place with all the little fields, then have to get the other tractor and the wheel rake to go to the other place. Will probably be able to rake the one field there he cut yesterday, but the ones cut today won't be ready to rake until Wednesday. 

Probably have to go get chickens the end of the week.... they are supposed to go out either Thursday or Friday, he is going to call me.  That's okay....

Going to have to find another freezer I guess.... I am about full and if I want to get things like the hot dogs and such made up, I will have to keep the meat in the freezer until I have enough for him to do it.  That ought to be a real job to do..... have to keep my eyes open for someone maybe moving or something.


----------



## Baymule

Slaughter places here are booked over a year out. It is nuts. 

On the freezer.......they are scarce as hen's teeth 'round here. Have to order them weeks and weeks out to get one, if then. Freezers are the "New Toilet Paper".


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Slaughter places here are booked over a year out. It is nuts.
> 
> On the freezer.......they are scarce as hen's teeth 'round here. Have to order them weeks and weeks out to get one, if then. Freezers are the "New Toilet Paper".


Yeah, that's no joke.  If I could just get things rearranged, might be okay, but with the impending closing, then having to decide on a storage building because there is no place in the house for more than the one, I have really got to have more space.  Sooooo everything is sorta in a holding pattern,,,, I can't really work around things here as I have got so much just piled and moved around.... need to get the washing machine to the new place and hooked up to be able to get to 2 of the freezers to even figure out if there is room in either to do any rearranging.... and I wanted to move stuff and get it organized.... GRRRR
There is just too much to do all of a sudden with the haying in the middle....


----------



## Mini Horses

ALWAYS happens.....dead time, nothing can be done, then all dumps at one time!     I have 3 days and working my  butt off to get things done.  Well, the most important ones will be done -- probably not all I want.  BUT it's improvement!   

Seems "everyone" is now doing their own meat raising.   Well, I thought I wanted a chuck roast but just refused to pay $8.99 a pound!    One of these goat kids is looking pretty good!         I can pen & feed out.  Still have beef, goat, pork, turkey & chicken in that freezer.  I need to use it.   I'm not hungry here.  

Your DS & GF....I swear these situations cannot be reasoned.   I have one like that here.   Haven't seen him in a while and that's OK with me.  Hope it continues.  Not a new GF but, a REAL issue for all the wrong reasons. 

 Now, depending on college opening/or? for the DGD, I'm thinking my DD will be making a "possible" move this time next year.  She lives in trailer home at back end of my farm.    I may be seeing a "rental" in my future.  Well, home & couple acre pasture could be a pretty good income there.    Has own drive and at back, not in the way. Just a heavy reference check...........yeah, in rental for 20+ yrs, so up & down with it.    BUT not leaving it empty.   Easy $1K per month.


----------



## farmerjan

The GF is being so helpful that I am ready to just blow.  He has her moving hay bales, but I can't get the truck long enough to do it during my "down" time..... and waiting on him to get the step bars on,  that I bought back in Dec after he got hurt, so I could get in and out of the truck, then he took the truck to drive because it was an automatic.... and still not done...  .... but she can drive it and not me????? Too many little things that are really getting to me....  I am really trying to keep a lid on it.

He asked how things were coming with the house, then proceeded  to tell me that if I need a tub that there are 2 at his barn on the wagon.... he didn't know I needed one.... Well that is because he never went and looked at it as I asked him to when I first talked to them, because he was getting things back together with her.... why would I buy a tub if there are a couple that I can use.... so I will go look at them.  He said that he has had to move 2 of them several times from places we rented and had to have a place to have water..... well, I am sure they benefitted his cows too.... didn't like the implications...


But then, it turned out to be a not great afternoon.... I was raking with the Farmall H and the little rake and had to go slow with it so that the hay was turning up and not completely over since there was still alot of green underneath.  Taking alot longer than it should to make sure the underneath hay would get up to the hot sun to dry and cure..... He stopped by, had me take him down to get the tractor and baler, and he came up the hill and started baling.  I had come back up and finished raking by then. Most had been exposed to the sun for several hours and the little I had left was pretty dry so it worked out.  A bearing in the baler locked up so that put the kabosh to any more baling for then.  Can't use the net wrap baler with any tractor but the JD because of the monitor (another reason that electronics are a PITA)  and it needs the fuel filter changed and all because it won't keep running... had some water in it so needs to be changed and fuel replaced and all that.  So projects for tomorrow before he can get anything done.... I will go rake with the wheel rake on the ford 4600 tomorrow, then it has to have a fitting replaced that blew for the hydraulics....have limited up and down but no wide or narrow right now;   they have some age and had to replace one 2 weeks ago, so not surprised... probably need to go through and replace all the rest.... I think there are 2 or 3 more.... But they never break down until you are using them and you need them.  Guess we can't complain, because we use it alot and it is a pretty easy tractor for me to get on and off and use.  

Turned the nurse cow out and the calves got the dividing gate pushed open and are out with the cow.... people from the pasture called and said there was a smaller calf out there that looked like it wanted to go back in the pen.  They went out the other side through the bars of the creep gate.  I told her if she wanted to let the calf back in that was fine, but that the cow will come in for her grain in the morning, and I will keep her in and get the calves in when they decide they want her to nurse on.... not the end of the world, but was hoping to get them tagged and worked this weekend before I started letting them out.... Oh well, just a little bump in things.... not a disaster at least.  Got to haul water again for the cow, the troughs are almost dry but it won't get done tomorrow unless hay raking goes good.  Showers due to come in Thursday aft and Friday.... hope I can get a load hauled before that so I don't have to rained on ..... 
Oh well, could all be worse.....
Calling for over a week of 40-60% chance of showers/storms starting  this weekend.... will help the pastures, and the corn and the sorghum-sudan grass is coming up so that will really help it.... Got 3 places left after this for first cutting, all pretty close together.... but may have to wait a week before we can cut.  The orchard grass 2nd cutting will need to be done by then it seems.  
Going to ask the guy working on the road/clearing for the cell tower to look at the place to see if he is interested in a couple hours work before they leave the area..... would like to have that all lined up for when the closing is done so it can get done and opened up....If not, due to their tight schedule, then that is okay too, I will find someone here to do it.  
Knees are not feeling any relief from the cortisone, so it is a good chance there won't be any improvement...

Oh, I have to go pick up the frozen pork tomorrow;  chops sausage, ground pork... what ever else.... Guess I will rake pretty early to get it done.....have to be up there before 5.... and have to get the cow and calves situated first....
Always something....

Did get the paperwork sent back to the bank.... so am expecting things to continue.... haven't heard about the withdrawal from the retirement for the down payment yet....

One of our milk testers passed away.  She was 64;  had been doing chemo treatments but not sure what kind of cancer... nice person, kind of quiet,  been testing a little longer than me.  The mgr left me a message and wants me to pick up a couple of her herds.... DOES SHE NOT UNDERSTAND MY PHYSICAL LIMITATIONS WITH THE KNEES AND JUST HAVING THE ANKLE REPLACED 4 MONTHS AGO????  I would think that by now she would have "gotten it" that I don't want any more herds.....
Talked to another tester a couple days ago,  that has cut back some due to her mom having issues and needing help,  and we were talking about my already getting my SS and that she was waiting  a bit.... turns full retirement of 66 in Sept....(one year younger than me)..... and I told her she was nuts to wait.  The extra $5-10 a month or so is not worth it if something happens and you only get a couple years worth back.... and it allows so much more flexibility.... and she said that she was thinking about it.  So when I found out about this other tester, and realized she was 64 and still working full-time status, and realized that she was not going to be able to take advantage of her SS;  I was very thankful that I had decided to take mine a little early ( 65 + 3 months instead of 66).... and that I may live a long time and get less in the long run, but if I died in 10 years then I would at least come out equal..... and I can sure use it more now than not at all.... With the way things are going with the gov't, the economic situation, all the mess,  I am glad to get all I can now.... One of the other testers started hers at 62 1/2 and said it was the best thing she ever did.... she is diabetic and said she could die sooner rather than later so why not take advantage of it.  She was still working quite a few farms, but said it was still worth it.   

So, not the best of days..... but we will keep on plugging along.


----------



## Mini Horses

I started my SS at 62 and never had a concern!   With still working, I'm at the point I would have been by waiting AND have gotten a very nice check every month!    My late DH started his at 62 and passed At 67!!

Tractors!   Wow, I only have one -- tiny compared you what you all need/have -- and I spend a good amount of time when I do the "check it over" day.   That's a winter job for big farms but, here it's when I can.   A breakdown is not only expensive for repair but, can be real costly with work lost, crop losses, etc.   I have the owner's manual on my computer desktop...to be able to open it quick!      Yesterday was a -- gas, oil, water, air filters check & general look over - after all the mowing.  Which is nowhere near the mowing you do!!!    But, I love to ride the tractor.

GF......   Hmmm -- do you think he's "training" her?   Face it -- when they grow up we are no longer their "first lady".... I don't have a business relationship with mine like you.   So, I have distanced myself somewhat.  Now, to get the rest of his "stuff" stored here gone......working on it!

Look at the tubs -- nothing to lose.  I don't think there was any disrespect meant when he said they were there, etc.   Just a matter-of-fact statement probably.  Men do not usually consider "emotion" when they say things....or the way it comes across.   Typical.

Hey, if those road people can't get to you, take a tractor up there and take those bushes out.   I know you have those bad knees and all but you and that "guy" that helps can probably muddle thru it.   May not be a pro job....but, can get done.  Yeah, I know you are just hoping that they can go do -- fast & done!  LOL, nice, right?  I am performing a clean out/up myself that I would have loved another to do!!   But it didn't happen, now it has to.  I'm about 12 done.   Today working on it again...tractor helps.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, if I have to I guess I can get the boxwoods taken out.... but they are nearly as tall as the 2 story house.... really, haven't been trimmed in over 30 years.... there are a couple of 15 ft + tall "saplings" in there too that I want gone.... and some walnut saplings around the small storage shed there too .... I cannot cut down the trees and even getting down to where I could get a chain around the boxwoods would be a project.... Need something like @Senile_Texas_Aggie  has with the grapple...... these guys have all that stuff there right now.  Have taken out almost the whole section of trees that is in the middle of the hayfield, it was part of the deal with them..... now the witch can look straight at the tower and the fence around it..... the trees would have shielded alot of it if she hadn't fought them so bad and made such an issue.... it got moved down the hill because of her and another neighbor complaining that it might fall on their property where it was originally slated to go.  So it got moved.... and now has nothing around it but the hayfield.... and we got the grove of trees taken down and all so will actually pretty much add back in hay what is being lost with the compound around the tower....
Look at it and have your fit....better yet, go back to MASS where you will fit right in with the other idiots that @rachels.haven  has to deal with...

Got a surprise and the money from the retirement account is in my checking account..... so all systems are go on my end it looks like. Going to be more in closing costs than I expected.... but I will be able to cover it just barely, since I just paid bills this last week.  I am waiting for an accounting of a few things I had questions about.  So the money is there waiting....it went faster than they led me to believe which is good.  Glad I had it direct deposited instead of a check sent to me.  It will earn interest in my checking for a few extra days....

Raked the hay today with the ford and the wheel rake that wasn't totally as functional as I would like but did get it done.  The one hill is pretty steep and it is no picnic to rake it.... but it came out pretty decent so I think that he will have no major problems getting it all baled.  Don't know if he is going to get the other 2 smaller fields baled this eve but it would be good if he did as there is a 40 % chance tomorrow afternoon..... would probably come up a quick rain before he gets off work at 3.... just our luck lately.  So I hope he baled it even if it was getting dark and a little bit of dew.  Hay was very dry.
Then went and got the frozen hog meat....chops, sausage, plain ground pork, some roasts, ribs.... the hams and the bacons are being cured and won't be ready for a few weeks. 
Also stopped and picked up a new ignition switch for the JD tractor as it has been a little iffy about starting.  Turns out there is some sort of a solenoid  in the fuel pump???? it has to be taken off and taken apart????? That is why it is cutting off after a few minutes?  Going to change the fuel filter too while into all that stuff.
At least they got the shaft and bearing replaced in the baler that had the problem yesterday..... we have a baler for parts and that is a godsend when you do your own repair work..... so he has been baling with that this evening. 

My part is done for a bit except for maybe moving some hay off the fields... if I get a chance to have the truck.  There's alot of hay on these 4 fields....  3 are pretty decent grass hay;  one is all weeds and I wish he would just bush hog it off.  Not worth the time and aggravation.  Or bringing home the weed seeds.  I mean this is so bad that I wouldn't even let it near anything for mulch because it really is just weeds and autumn olive and briars.....Would be good to put in a gully to stop erosion.  

Guy called and the chickens are going out in the morning.... so I will go up around 11 or so after the 2 houses are emptied.... get any left behinds....
Got to haul water for the cow when she is in the lot at the barn, the troughs are mostly empty.  The calves did come in through the creep gate and were wanting in with her tonight.... I had left her in the barn with the one calf today.  She still doesn't like for it to nurse by its self... she tolerates it with "her  2"  on her.  It got to eat this morning a little, when she was eating her grain, but she didn't have much milk...cuz" the other 2 had been nursing during the night....  then tonight when I let the other 2 in they all 3 got to nurse. I fixed the gate between the 2 pens so they cannot get out through the creep gate again.... and then let her out. 

Forgot to stop and get feed when I made the trip to get the hog meat and pick up the part.  So, will have to haul water, and get some pellets from the other barn for her for the morning,  then make a trip through town for feed... hopefully before we get any rain so I can get it unloaded..... will do it on the way home with the chickens..... or maybe get it first and then get the chickens so I can come straight home.  I will call and see if there are very many just so I know whether to take only a crate, or put the 2 panels on the top of the back of the ranger so they can have the whole back of the truck.  I expect there will be enough to make the trip worthwhile.... just hope there aren't tons of them.   Got a few things to clean out of the back of the truck first.

Have not seen the fox or any other wildlife since they have been there tearing up the woods, and all the machinery and activity.  YAY!!!!!  If the guys have a cooler(s) with them and are going home for the weekend, I will send several of the  processed chickens home with them.  I can afford to be generous and they were really impressed with the ones that were here when they first came.... then they were already killed and gone when they came back.  Let them taste some real "on the ground and not in a huge broiler house",  type of chicken.  Plus, it will free up some freezer space.... Method to my madness......

I was gone for over 12 hours today.... got a shower and washed my hair and I am tired.  Should eat something or I will wind up waking up with the knees and stomach growling.... have to see what is in the fridge that's easy.....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I cannot cut down the trees and even getting down to where I could get a chain around the boxwoods would be a project.... Need something like @Senile_Texas_Aggie has with the grapple...... these guys have all that stuff there right now.


Plan A!  It would be fantastic if they can get there!    My Plan B, in case. 

Woohoo -- $$ in the bank.   Ready to close it up lady!   By the end of the month you should be a homeowner, again.    There is a satisfaction in that.  My farm still has a mortgage but, less than I'd ever find for rent!  Don't get me wrong -- paid off would be nice -- but, I'm ok with this.  And, I believe you said it would be less than your rent now.   I'm excited for you! 

Currently, the fox seen here hasn't gotten more of my chickens.   I am fighting off a groundhog that felt it needed to live here.  Hoping to have in under control now....but, watchful.   There are several in the area, first one who has ventured here.  It's a new thing & I'm hoping my flooding the den every day has confirmed it's not welcome!  No new activity or tracks.  Now, I'm filling  the exits.   A job but ---  no one else to do it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'd probably cut a round from a sheet of plywood or 2 and then paint a smiley face on it and erect it on her side of the tower so she could enjoy the "view" even more....something like this....  ....

Glad ya have the $$ in the bank and everything can proceed forward....ya can breathe when ya get a closing date and hope ya get notified Soon....


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, this waiting is ...... no news is good news for me though, as far as the house goes.  

Today was muggy, some sun then clouds then some sprinkles.  I did the cow, did not get the water hauled, then had to leave to go see about chickens.  He texted me and said there were some nice ones in the one house.... but they had a disaster in the other house.  Lost a whole bunch as they went crazy when they raised the feed line up and the stupid chickens flew against the side of the building and started to pile up.  They suffocate themselves..... anyway, nothing I could do except to look at all the wasted dead birds.  So I caught up the one house and went into the other house and found a bunch of small ones that were laying amongst the dead ones, hard to find them.  Got all I could see/find..   Spent some time just sitting and watching and all of a sudden one would put it's head up... then would find 2 or 3 there in their little spot like they were hiding.  All told I think that I took 53 off the truck.  A couple they missed as they were nearly killing size so will be huge when the rest are ready to do.....a couple don't look so good out in the light so will probably lose some like normal.  But overall, for the most part they look decent. 
Took nearly 2  hours to catch them all up,  and I stopped for a few bags of feed before I went there, so was gone about 4+ hours total.  Got them unloaded, then took the feed up and put in the cans at the barn. 
I am hoping that the poultry swap will be this Sept that I go to,  so I can sell a bunch of them live.  It will be about 6 weeks from now , so they ought to have some good size.  Got to catch up with the other guy in mid Aug.....as I think they will be going out around the 2nd week of Sept maybe.  All depends on how soon they put birds back in the one house, after that virus they had and the house spraying/cleaning/sanitizing....
It rained pretty good while in the one house... luckily it only sprinkled here and he finished baling the one field that he didn't get done in the dark last night.  It was pretty nice and only had a sprinkle on it.  The trash field got wetter, but I don't care.... I would just as soon go over it with the bush hog and be done.  He can do what he wants with it as I don't want all those weed seeds in the pastures and the briars and junk.
Tomorrow I will haul a load of water up the hill when I go to do the cow, then come back to get cleaned up for PT at 11:15.   Then all according to what it is like out. will go to town, go to Walmart for a few things..... and one of the paint chip colors I really liked is walmarts, so might just get the paint made up.  It will keep, but then I will have it.  Going to get white for all the ceilings, think I can get it cheaper at Rural King in a 5 gal bucket.... the more I look at these paint chip papers, the worse it gets..... the one room that is going to be the bedroom downstairs, is purple/lavender.... probably going to take 2 coats of paint to cover it....  I want a pale blue for it.... a soft yellow for the kitchen, maybe a soft green or a tan for the living room.  Might do the kitchen and bathroom in the same yellow.... get semi gloss for easier wiping down. 
Haven't been to look at the bathtubs he has yet.... the one is not a clawfoot but an older (deeper) regular bathtub.... but I can't remember which side the drain is on in the bathroom.... has to be the right side for the solid part of the tub to be "out" ..... maybe tomorrow I will try to look at them....

Calling for 40-50-60% chance of rain right through the 24th..... don't think we will be doing any more hay for a week.  Of Course, they change the forecast regularly..... Got a farm to test on Sat that son is going to help.  Then next tues have meter calibration and they have to all be taken apart and made sure they are clean inside around the little O rings....can do about 4 per hour if I do them right....have 26 so at least 5-6 hours work sun, & mon,..... another reason to retire and stop all that aggravation..... Gotta get the house bought first....and a few things done.... before I do anything to decrease my income.  
I am giving some thought to putting in a small raspberry patch and maybe having them to sell for a little extra income.  One of those things that will require a little work to start, then some upkeep.... but raspberries are expensive, and it is a short season so wouldn't have to deal with the public for a long period of time.  There are several varieties, and I love red raspberries...... could have red, black, and the gold ones.  Can always freeze them if they don't sell.... I like raspberries better than blackberries and they both grow wild around here lots of places, but the raspberries are not as available and the wild ones are small as a rule. 
Just one of those things that has been going through my mind.    I stink from being in the chicken houses... so am headed for the shower now that I am in for the night. 
Notice that it seems to be getting darker a little earlier already....more than half the year is gone....


----------



## farmerjan

You know, I got to thinking when I was getting them off the truck..... if I get an average 20 out of each house..... that's 40  every 2 months....that's 240 a year.  So say I only get 20 every 2 months that live and get to butcher size.  That's still over 100 (120)  a year.  And I don't get them in the cold weather as they are used to heat and I am not going to be putting heat on them.... at least not this year with the possible knee replacements.  So say I get and raise 60-70 a year.... think of how many are "wasted" in the hundreds of houses just in this area.....
Like I said, the friend here close said there were over 200 left the time before and they were pretty nice.... I will definitely be on the list as I am thinking that there could be alot of things like hot dogs that the meat can get mixed into, and I can quietly let friends have hot dogs and stuff from the ground chicken..... Doesn't cost all that much to feed them with them going outside.  Going to set up the hog panels so they can go out into the somewhat wooded areas during the day.... there are too many to be in this pen for more than a week or so, all the time, until they get oriented to where the feed and water is.  And so I can see if there is any of the foxes or anything else around.  They will still get locked in at night. 

But that is alot of chickens that could get utilized..... not killed and wasted.  Sure some aren't worth keeping, luckily they seem to die within a week or 2 with the change... but still.... already past the brooder/heat stage,  basically half grown.... we waste alot in this country.


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'd probably cut a round from a sheet of plywood or 2 and then paint a smiley face on it and erect it on her side of the tower so she could enjoy the "view" even more....something like this....  ....
> 
> Glad ya have the $$ in the bank and everything can proceed forward....ya can breathe when ya get a closing date and hope ya get notified Soon....


My son wants to paint a confederate flag on the roof of his barn that faces her house when this all gets done.... remember we are transplanted Yankees, but her comment about how "  all you southerners just hate us Yankees that come here because we have more money to spend and you can't afford to buy up surrounding land......and you want to try to overcharge us to do work for us and things like make our hay....."   they were trying to get us to lower the price we wanted to charge to bale her hay several years ago.....they had already had 3 different people to make their hay and no one would go back in there a second year.....So  a Smiley just would be too nice for that witch......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just switch from a thumb to another fanger....  ....nothin' else is more southern than that....I was born, bred, and raised southern, so have sperience on that issue....


----------



## Mini Horses

I'd make one with it's tongue sticking out.....Just to aggravate her and her good Yankee $$$.   Yep, even a big old roll of hay....paint it on there!


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> But that is alot of chickens that could get utilized..... not killed and wasted. Sure some aren't worth keeping, luckily they seem to die within a week or 2 with the change... but still.... already past the brooder/heat stage, basically half grown.... we waste alot in this country.



AMEN to that !!

When I went to FL each month (25 yrs back)  the crop farmers there would let people go in an scrounge the fields once harvest was done.
So a lot of the green tomatoes left had begun to turn....smaller potatoes, etc.  were available for good use.   Some actually pulled these veggies to a front lot for people to get.  Nice gesture.

 Geesh --  a LONG time ago.   I must be aging?     I used to scrap corn fields for my chickens but the new equipment doesn't miss enough!!


----------



## farmerjan

I will bet she is having a conniption fit with the road/drive going in, and all the work done to remove that grove of trees.  The guys have piled all the brush and crappy trees in a huge pile on top of where they cleared to be burnt.  Then they will put the good topsoil they take off the roadway on top of it to spread it out and finish.... instead of piling the top soil then moving it again to cover and finish this spot.  There is a couple of pieces of ledge that we will have to mow around but gives back nearly all that they are "taking" for the road.  They cut off and piled all the "good wood".... logs and such, from the clearing in a nice sized pile of logs to be cut in the future.... so if I get a wood burning furnace outside, I will be able to buy the wood from my son, cut up into the size I need.  He had them pile the useable stuff so he could sell it in the future.  So I can buy it, just as easy.  Don't expect him to give it to me for nothing when I haven't done any of the work and it will have to be worked into useable lengths anyway. 

Yeah, @Mini Horses , I used to go around and pick up ears of corn for the chickens and the hogs from a few of my farmers fields too.  You could get several 5 gal buckets in no time.  Partly because the old machines were pulled behind the tractors and they would run over a row or so going around corners.  It was accepted that there would be some loss.  Today, most everyone here has someone come in custom and they use a harvestor that is "self-propelled"  with the driver/farmer sitting right on top of the chopper basically.... so they are not offset and there is very little lost on the corners and such. Better for the farmer for sure.   Most feel that it is worth having a custom harvester at least "open the field" as they call it, and then do their own chopping  where they then have the outside rows gone so it makes turning and such so much  easier.  Today, so many are just paying to have their whole chopping and combining done custom.... a couple of days it is done, in the silo or the bags or the grain bins..... sure it is a cost, but the crews have enough people to do it all, you are not having to fit it inbetween normal farming chores, and you don't have all that expensive equipment sitting around for 8-10 months when you only use it for 2 or 3.  That is why the crews travel so far.... different timing different places and different crops means they can operate this equipment for 6-12 months a year and it justifies the humongous payments that they make. 
Neat that the farmers in Fla used to allow people to glean the surplus/small/missed things.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, I made the offer on SS, our sister site, but if anyone is having trouble finding some of the things they need for canning, I will be glad to see if I can find it here and send it for just costs.  The Walmarts are not having much of anything but the smaller stores here have many things still.  I have not wanted to get anymore than necessary ahead due to the hopefully soon moving.... but I am stocking up a bit just to be safe.  Just send me a PM and I will see if I can find it.  Lids, rings and lids, pickling salt, stuff like that. 

I saw a pickup truck with a PALLET of canning jars going down the road yesterday.... all wrapped in the plastic wrap they put  around a pallet of stuff.... and strapped down tight.  Must've ordered it and when it came in they came and got it to take to somewhere that needs it.  
I do see that Rural King has a special on pint jars....7.99 a dozen.  so they must have enough.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, good for farmer!   I do like that BUT -- sure miss the free corn.  I'm looking at 12 acres right beside me -- unless they get a heavy rain shortly before harvest, won't get one 5 gal bucket there.   I say rains because there is a really sizeable low area in one back corner of the field which cannot be driven thru then. Of course the crop is not as vibrant there, so combined issues and they leave about 1/2-3/4 acre untouched. On other side of me there's probably 75 acres of corn. They have similar lows...I'm in middle & high, these low areas are to the far corners of each of their acreages.. I'm sure fretting over the potential of free feed.   Heck, I can take my mower and pull cart into both with ease.

Years (and years!) back they'd cut & then stop to pipe the kernels into a truck.  If you got lucky, there would be a pile of just kernels at those site.  Bonus!.

Ahhhh, memories!


----------



## Mike CHS

We haven't been in a Walmart in several months so no idea what they might have for canning.  We switched over to reusable lids and seals for canning 10 years ago so we don't need to buy any fortunately.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Well, I thought I wanted a chuck roast but just refused to pay $8.99 a pound!


That does seem high for chuck!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Today, so many are just paying to have their whole chopping and combining done custom.... a couple of days it is done, in the silo or the bags or the grain bins..... sure it is a cost, but the crews have enough people to do it all, you are not having to fit it inbetween normal farming chores, and you don't have all that expensive equipment sitting around for 8-10 months when you only use it for 2 or 3.



There are two YouTube channels where that happens.  The first channel, "Dodge Brothers Farm and Ranch", shows two brothers who own a lot of farm equipment, including tractors, combines, which they use to farm other farmers' fields under contract.  As far as I know, they don't travel far.  The other channel is "PA Farms", which describes a small farmer in PA who farms part-time and hires crews to do his corn harvesting for him.


----------



## farmerjan

One of my dairy farms here is multi-diversified.  Dairy, mostly mother and daughter;   son has beef and does alot of the mechanics and some field work;   Father does field work and they have some big equipment and do alot of custom work for others;   son-in-law helps with feeding at the dairy, and field work and where ever.... They also have 2 or 4 turkey houses and a full time employee for that but the guys also do stuff in them.  Full time milker as the mother had shoulder reconstruction and is limited in the milking parlor now.  This way they are utilizing the equipment for many months use.... and they can mostly all switch back and forth to do multiple things.


----------



## farmerjan

Hot and muggy today.... was only down to 72 last night, muggy and warm early.  I hauled a load of water to the troughs in the lot for the cow.  Did her and then came home to switch to some cleaner/drier clothes, got a list together, and went to PT.  Then went from there to town, went to walmart and they made it a point to say that on monday masks would be mandatory..... I got a bunch of stuff.  No Yeast, but they did have a huge stack of wm quart jars for 11.99.  No lids either but some of the other stuff was available.  I did pick up a 6 pk of food saver 11"x rolls.... had a few of the 8"x rolls also.  Added  a few more things, but I am good with TP and paper towels... did get some more detergent and softener while I was thinking about it and shampoo and conditioner.... I like the organix brand.... some more frozen sole filets and some shrimp.  Only had 1 big bag of cat food that I feed to the outside "barn cats"... will check again when I go north to test tomorrow.
Farm called and they forgot to tell me that they changed their milking times back to 4 and 4.  So instead of going up there to set up around noon, milk at 1:15 and be done and on the way home by 6-7... will go up and set up around 3 or so... milk at 4 and won't be on the way home after milking and meters washing until 10 or so..... not very happy about it but can't change it.  So my son isn't going because he wants to go to a tractor/truck pull.... we were going to leave a vehicle in Staunton, then on the way back he could go west from there to the pull which was okay with me.  I told them at the farm that I wouldn't have any help and that I was working a little slower although I was out of the boot and all... they said that was fine, they would help and there will be people around to help set up and take down as there usually is.  They are only testing about every 3 months so I will roll with it. 

I am taking a few butchered chickens for them as they are always giving me something they have killed...smoked....cured.... they are very generous that way.  Meant to take the chickens from the last batch but forgot... so I will take some this time and that will decrease the number in the freezer.  Hope that next week the guys who are working on the road will have a cooler so I can send some home with them since they were very interested in them the first time they were here, then they were gone and then the chickens were gone when they came back.   I mean, I have 50 or so now to finish.... Oh and the guy texted from the farm today, and said that he found about 8 more when picking up the dead birds from them suffocating.  I said I would be coming that way on Sat so will swing by.... will have to take a crate, and the net.... he said they were too nice to just kill... so if the animals haven't gotten into the house to get them... or the feral cats.... I guess I will get a few more.  I will have to leave early to do all this along the way there.  
Temps are supposed to get up into the mid-upper 90's with heat indexes over 100.... pretty hot for here.  Sure hope we get some of the possible rain/showers/storms  they are calling for. 
 I understand that he mowed one smaller field today....thick hay but getting very over mature...... maybe he can rake it tomorrow.  I won't be here and if he does it later in the afternoon, the bottom side will be off the ground and possibly dry enough to bale  on Sunday.    It did shower while I was in town and a few isolated spots got a short storm... but not here at the house area.  We do need some moisture though.  It would be nice if it went around us again for the next 2 days to get this latest field up.... but I won't say much if it does rain.  Seems like the storms are splitting and going a bit north towards Staunton, and south of us towards the Roanoke and across into the "southside" area.... There were a few decent downpours to the east near Charlottesville.... and I think that maybe @Mini Horses  was going to get some over on the coast area...
Went to Lowes after walmart, and looked at paint samples and all again.  Lady there is part-time... 69.... and knows quite a bit about paint.... gave me some advice and I asked alot of questions.  I will probably buy it there just because she showed interest in what I was doing and was willing to answer questions.  Also, although it costs a little, they will mix a 1/2 pint of what you think you want so you can take it home to try on the wall and see if you like it.... I think that I might get a few "samples" and then will be able to see what each looks like.  They also had a "pro" sale and their ceiling white 5 gal bucket was on sale for 12 less... I figured it up and that would save me over 35 on 5/ 1gal cans.... so I bought the 5 gal bucket.  Not like it will go bad and I know I can take it back to get it "mixed" again if I don't use it real soon.  Sale ended today.  So got a $88 bucket for 75...... and hey, you can used ceiling white for anything.  She was also giving me info on the different types of paint, what they cover, and all that.  
SERVICE like that means something.   

Speaking of that @Senile_Texas_Aggie , did you ever get things figured out with the grapple situation?????

time to hit the shower and get some sleep...


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few thoughts as I just got home about a half hour ago. It's  about 11:30 or so now.  Long day, but they fed me a plate of spaghetti and gave me 4 nice big tomatoes and one good meal of green beans to bring home to cook.  Said they canned 14 qts of green beans yesterday.... helped me set up and tear down, as usual and I didn't have any trouble keeping up.  The heat has finally gotten to most everyone's cows, and they did not want to hurry in the parlor so all was good.  I was tired, knees aching a bit by the end... 3 1/2 hours... but not so awful bad. Yes, I took several rounds of pain relief before I got there and early during the milking so I would be able to manage without a big problem.   They have several big fans in the barn and the air was moving so not miserable.  Hot but not unbearable.
My several dairy heifers will be going there to milk.  I was explaining about the milk/cow share thing I had wanted to do, and the planning ahead,  and then, between the knees and my son just not really wanting them around, this is going to be the very best case scenario..... I do not want to get paid anything,  especially while the milk prices are so low AGAIN.... but I will want to get the 1/2 beef calves back to go on the 2 jerseys I plan to keep here to use as nurse cows again.... but this way there won't be so many here, he won't have to deal with them with calves and needing to be fed grain, and all the little things if/when I go in to have the knees done. The thing is, although this is a big dairy, and they maybe do not get the best production out of the cows because they cannot afford to put  alot of  high priced feed into the cows, they do get fed decently and they are not rough on the cows.  And they could use the extra milk and not have to be buying more heifers.  I know that they will take care of them as best they can, breed them back, and that is important.  Then at least I can make some other decisions next spring.....
Who knows what this country is going to be looking like by then anyway....


----------



## farmerjan

OOPS, hit the post button....

Started out with son's freezer not working right, transferred all the pork into his freezer in the fridge....Just fit.  Did the cow and all and then took son to get the tractor with the tedder, and moved it down to the field he mowed.  Then ran him back to his truck.  Then came back home.... got the meters all loaded, got the bottles all put into the racks to take.  Put 6 nice frozen chickens in the smaller freezer chest, stopped and got a 10 lb bag of ice and ran to the farm bureau to get a fuel filter for the mower.  Dropped that in  the "part-time" helper's truck for him to do.  Stopped at the new meat birds, there were 2 that had died overnight, but the rest had eaten nearly all the feed in the 2 smaller hanging feeders and the water was 3/4 th empty.  Put a second full waterer in there for the day and filled one of the feeders.  Loaded the crate, then finally headed north.  Stopped and got the 8 left... thye daughter and a friend were riding the 4 wheeler and the friend offered to help catch them so it was accomplished alot faster than I expected.  But the chickens got "run" down... she was fast on her feet, but it put alot of stress on the 5 I hadn't caught when they came in the broiler house.  One died this evening in the crate on the truck.... partly heat and stress on the heart from running/catching them....Oh well, that's life. So time wise I was ahead of schedule.  Got to the farm about 2:20  instead of 3 as I was expecting... so we got the meters set up, I got to talk to the father and son about the heifers, and no rushing. Then did the milking/testing and all. 

It was so late I did not go up and let the cow out as she had hay and water.... she will want out in the morning but I didn't want to disturb the daughter and kids there at that late hour. They are leaving Monday to go back to Tn to pack up their house as he had gotten, a new job in Pa,  it's about an hour to his parents, and they found a house, and the company is paying some of the moving costs I guess....closing on the house in Tn is the 26 or 29th or something, and the house in Pa isn't until like the 10th... so they will be back to stay at the house on the farm here,  for another 2 weeks then go to Pa and close and get unpacked,  and then who knows about school or whatever.  He has been up there for over a month working, staying at a B&B and going to his parents on the weekends.  Then it will get back to normal with the cows.... and then the heifers there will be calving so peaceful.... she is a nice person, but is super worried about every little thing that the cows do and "is this something wrong, or what is the matter with that one".... sometimes it is a bit much.... but it is nice that she cares.... The 2 kids have made some of the heifers real pets... feeding them handfuls of grass.... and it's got it's good and bad. One I was going to sell is the absolute favorite of the daughter and goes to the kid like a magnet.... I can't get that friendly with her.... and she can do most anything with this heifer.  So I guess she will stay even though she is one that my son doesn't like since she is half dairy/half beef.... but hey, at least she will be able to reproduce even if the calves won't be worth as much as straight beef calves.  My animal so if I take a hit my loss not his.  And maybe I will get lucky and the calves will take after the sire which is angus.... and look beefier.

All the 5 calves were in this morning when I fed grain, so I will see if they go in,  in the morning again, maybe I can get my son to come up and tag and work them.... only 2 bull calves I think, so shouldn't take alot of time.  Then I can let the 3 out with the nurse cow some too as I will know who belongs to who and be able to keep better track of all of them.  Since they have learned the creep gate too, they will be able to mingle with the beef calves there, and the exercise will help them grow and develop muscles and be healthier.... Hopefully the 2 week younger, and smaller one will go out with them too and I can make sure that she gets on the cow when I bring her in for grain.... I am trying to feed them some grain in the barn so they ought to fit right in with the other 5 with eating out of the feed bunk. 

Will take these chickens up in the morning and make sure they get water..... maybe put a couple of panels together to increase the size of the pen for them all to get around in.  
Going to have to rake the hay if it doesn't rain overnight.... then it can be baled tomorrow.  40-60% chance Mon through Fri so don't think we will be doing any hay.  Got to get started on the meter washing tomorrow so that they will be ready to go by Tuesday morning.  Can't remember but I think my PT is Monday and Wed this week???? got to check the calendar in the morning... it is in the truck.  

Past time for bed....


----------



## Baymule

You are amazing. All the things you do, all the haying, milk testing, chickens, calves and cows, plus PT. All while struggling to even walk and get around. On top of that, add in everything that goes with buying a home and I have tons of admiration for you. You are an extraordinary woman.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Baymule  but crazy is more the correct title.

Sunday, early afternoon.  Put most all the meters into the 2 biggest cooler chests full of water as they will submerge good which will make taking apart and cleaning for the calibration on Tuesday a little easier.  I will sit on the tailgate out on the lawn, pull them out and take apart and do what needs doing.  It was just getting too hot out there, for right now.  
Sure, not so hot compared to Texas.....but hot enough here.
Let the cow out and fed the calves grain but they weren't all in.  Then went to the chickens.
BAD NEWS.  
Found 10 dead in the pen, heads and necks all bloody and a couple missing the heads.  No obvious places dug under, so I am assuming that it went over or squeezed through the 2x4 inch welded wire.  This is a "dog kennel" and has worked very well for several years...it is 6 ft tall, so not easily scaled and have never had anything go over like this..... I have about half the top covered with a tarp for shade and rain where the feeders hang from a couple 2x6's that I used for the "frame" for the tarp.  Never had a problem before because there isn't "fly room" so to speak.  
I am thinking maybe a weasel, or .... I don't know for sure. Haven't seen weasels around and there is a remote possibility that it could be a mink.... there have been a few in the general area over the years. 
Whatever it is, I am not offering a free all you can eat buffet here......
  Maybe an owl so I am going to get the rest of the top covered over so if it is an owl, it can't "fly down in there" although I don't think it is.  I plan to move it a bit so that it is sitting flat on undisturbed  ground so I can tell if something is trying to sneak under....and yes, I guess it could be dug under because the ground is not real hard being that it is under the tree canopy so "woodland soil"....but no obvious spots "dug under".... and I am taking the trap up and using one of the dead birds for bait.  I put the rest of the ones I had stopped to get,  in, lost a couple (one I knew died that afternoon) and I know it was the stress of chasing them.   One thing I also realized.... best to get them right after they get them out of the houses.  If they go a day or 2 without feeders and waterers,  they also get much faster to try to catch and much more wary..... instincts of survival kicking in????  I have always gone to get them like the next day, and they get faster and smarter when they are having to "survive"..... So I will go up this afternoon when I go to do the cow, but earlier;  and then I can move the pen a bit by myself since I don't know where anyone is half the time.  Set the trap, and put some other panels over the top so as to stop anything from obviously going in that way....and then try to figure it out.  Might be a coon going in over the top.  Going to make it tempting to go in the trap with the chicken and some cherries I just got from the grocery.... they were so nice, so I can bite a couple in half and use so they smell inviting....D@#N  VARMINTS.....

ALWAYS something.
Texted my son about going to rake, and he texted back and said that "I thought you had to wash meters".... I said yes, but that I thought the plan was for me to rake first.... he said he was going to get the rake and hook it up to the other tractor and the brake is really stiff on it, but it has the needed hydraulics so we can fix the other tractor hydraulic fittings.... and implied he was going to do it so fine with me.  I came home.  He was down at the farm near her house;  there are some calves with pinkeye so was going to take the dart gun and "shoot" them since there is no catch pen there.  
Flies are HORRENDOUS this year and resulting in more pinkeye cases it seems.  He said the girl at the farm bureau said they just got in a supply of darts, they had been sold out, and that they would be gone by the end of the week.   It is actually less stress on the cattle to just shoot them with the dart than to try to set up a pen and then work them all in this heat.... We had done good up to this past week.... several cases at several places all of a sudden.  

So I came in to get a drink, the meters are soaking and I will make a sandwich now and then go out and start on the meters in the shade of the tree.  

Farmer was very pleased with the chickens yesterday.  They are wanting to do some barbeque so that is great.

Took 3 to son's neighbor this morning;  as he had loaded me up with yellow squash (that I need to get blanched and frozen).... they are in a cooler with ice to keep them cool.... from yesterday when I was coming down the driveway.  So with some chicken out I will have some room.  Going to take a few up to the friend that went with me to Duke a couple of weeks ago.... we are going to trade it off for venison this fall as they are serious hunters there due to the damage the deer can do to the vineyard.   They have been making wine for years and years, it is their primary business, and have alot of grapes.....I 
Better get the problem at the chickens so I have more to put back in the freezer later on.... or sell.....

Haven't heard about the closing so will have to contact them tomorrow and see if all the paperwork has gone okay.... would have thought that they would have gotten back to me if it hadn't since I did send a text saying I had managed to get it sent on the computer.....

PT @ 8:45 in the morning;  will go there first then to the cow so I don't get dirty or sweaty and have to change.  Then finish the meters tomorrow I guess...
Time for some lunch.... Maybe a tomato sandwich.... got 4 nice tomatoes from the farm yesterday with the green beans that I plan to cook for supper tonight.... I think green beans and squash would be just right this eve.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Speaking of that @Senile_Texas_Aggie , did you ever get things figured out with the grapple situation?????



I will go into more detail when I start posting about what has been going on here at STA Farm, but the short answer is NO.  The dealer did come out to take a look, bnut came on a day when a thunderstorm came up.  I got drenched while we were testing the quick attach adapter, so we stopped.  I plan to do a more thorough testing when i get time.  In the mean time, I am VERY careful when I use the grapple, knowing it could come off when I use it in a certain way.



Baymule said:


> You are amazing. All the things you do, all the haying, milk testing, chickens, calves and cows, plus PT. All while struggling to even walk and get around. On top of that, add in everything that goes with buying a home and I have tons of admiration for you. You are an extraordinary woman.



Amen to that, Miss @Baymule!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you to both @Baymule and @Senile_Texas_Aggie  for the compliment.  I feel like a slacker compared to some on here that are juggling kids and animals and work and everything.  I wouldn't have the energy....

He got the hay baled so everything that was down is rolled, so far.  We now REALLY REALLY need some rain.... the sorghum is up about 6 inches and hurting from the heat and lack of rain.  Radar shows some going above us again this  eve.... those pop up showers.  Maybe Monday night into Tuesday.... 60% chance for Tues, Wed, Thurs, and into Friday.... Hope they are right, then it falls off and we will hopefully be able to finish first cutting... about 3 weeks or a month late.  There is alot of 2nd growth coming up in the over mature first cutting, so still not so bad. Won't get as much 2nd cutting, but if we start getting some rain, we ought to be okay.  
That rain never got this far south last eve that I drove through on the way home from testing.  Good for the hay to get finished at that field... but now we really need it.  
Spent some time up at the meat birds, put a couple of pieces of hog panels and the 2 wire forms I use on the truck, on top of the chicken pen and bungeed them down.  Something could probably get in, but it is a pretty good deterrent.  Then I worked on the trap and straightened a few of the wire corners, and got it to where it ought to trip pretty easily and used one of the dead chickens as bait.  Hope I get something.... and I will keep setting it until I am pretty sure there is nothing else bothering them.   Of course "it" got several of the bigger ones in there.....the only saving grace is that I didn't have alot of feed in them yet.... but they had been looking pretty good overall. 

I had a couple of fresh tomato sandwiches for lunch and stayed in for awhile.  It hit 98 here this afternoon.... I finally did go out and got almost half of the meters done.... then went up to the chickens and did all that.  It has been what we call "close" here today.  Tomorrow expected to be the same.... heat advisory today and again tomorrow.  
Cooking squash for dinner... just want some butter salt and pepper on it... I like it somewhat plain.... especially the first time of the season.  I will get the rest blanched and frozen tomorrow.... inbetween doing the meters.  Have PT then the cow then will come home to get this stuff done.  Hoping to hear from the bank/lawyer/someone.... about the closing.... too hot to be testing and I am glad to stay off. 
10 p.m. and it is still 80 out.  It never got below 70 last night.  That's hot for here. 
Going to eat and then get a shower and wash my hair so I don't smell like the dairy barn or the poultry house or anything.  May do some laundry cuz you can't wear jeans more than one day with sweating so much.... was holding out for the house and moving the washer, but I will have to paint and all so may as well do another couple loads.  I did buy some clothesline for there.... the T-poles are there but the clothesline is long gone.... at least I will be able to hang clothes again.... 
Hoping the guys are back for the drive for the tower again, so maybe I can snag the boss after work to go look at the stuff I want done at the house as soon as it closes..... 
Guess I better concentrate on first things first for tomorrow.... PT, cow chores, trap at the chickens.... getting the meters done for Tuesday inspection, getting Saturdays samples packed and sent off tomorrow..... getting the squash in the freezer....calling the bank/loan mtg person..... 

Pray that I start with catching the VARMINT at the chickens....


----------



## Mike CHS

I just want to let you know that we are enjoying your journey.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> I just want to let you know that we are enjoying your journey.


Thanks Mike.... it is nice to have "someone to talk to " sometimes when there are a zillion things going through my head.  Maybe I will see if I can figure out a camera to take before and after pictures..... and even a few of our farming stuff.... time I do some modernizing I guess..... My old 35 mm camera is really my favorite, but digital is the only way to go with the cost of film..... I don't even know how to operate a digital camera..... I am really a dinosaur.


----------



## Mike CHS

We finally got a nice digital last year and it is amazingly easy to learn to use.  It had been Teresa's phone for a couple of years but I didn't like their quality.  My old flip phone doesn't do pictures.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> It has been what we call "close" here today. Tomorrow expected to be the same.... heat advisory today and again tomorrow.



Same here!!!  Doesn't cool at night either.  We were 102 with 108 feel like today.  I thought it felt like 150!    Stayed inside a lot...pulled out some boxed summer shirts, washed, etc.   I did put my sheets on the line.   Probably took 30 min to dry but, smell soooo nice.  Too hot for rest, dried those.  

And worked up squash...again.  Blanch & freeze -- I'm tired of it this week, between eating and  freezing.  This heat and NO rain is destroying plants.  The pastures are crunchy in a couple fields....BUT, grass growing in the garden!!  OK, I am watering there.   Got my first ripened slicer for the years and devoured that tomato sandwich!!  

Sure hope you get the chicken varmint  I hate a loss like that.   It's even worse when they just kill them and leave it.  At least they weren't your layers.

You have a nice list for tomorrow --but, easier work than a farm to test or field to rake.   Maybe you will get to close the house this week!!     I am off tomorrow and only one day later in week is scheduled....so the heat continues here to limit the outside work  As you know, some MUST be done, no matter.   I mean, animals need feed, water, etc.    Hey, left my truck window open tonight -- that should make it rain!!    Maybe I should go throw a bag of feed in the back, too.   All the scattered stuff has scattered beyond my place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would download the owners manual, usually a pdf file....that way ya will always know where it is and can't get misplaced or bumped into the garbage....all I have is my phone, but like most things, the more ya use it...the easier it becomes and the better ya get....  ....right now we are lucky to get into the low to mid 70s at nite....it has been the high 70s and low 80s....with Joyce absent, I really don't think I'd enjoy being by myself....use to could handle the extra chores, but life keeps passing me by and before I can turn around it seems a couple of hours have gone by....my energy level is dropping....it wears me out just thinking about half of your schedule each day.....sure hope the knees hold out for ya and ya can get another injection....


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a break and a sandwich.... yep, tomato sandwich too from the ones from my farm on Sat.  Did PT, and ache... got to figure out a way to get more movement in these knees so that I can keep up with the exercises to get the muscles stronger.... they just hurt somedays.... OH WELL....
Then came back to do the cow and she went right in.... there is a little bit of a breeze in the barn so I guess it isn't such a bad place to be.  It is more like a long shed that has walls but there are alot of openings/window areas..... no glass or anything... so fairly open.  Anyway, they were acting very content so that's good.  

I had swung by the chickens, on my way to PT;  and there was already a good sized coon in the trap.  So I called his GF since they are the ones that run coon hounds and have been getting the coons over the years even before they were dating, they were friends.  I really don't care who gets the coons .... I don't have to kill them here.  And I take perverse pleasure in the fact that they are getting their comeuppance..... 
Unfortunately, after I went back after the cow,  I found 6 more dead in the pen.  Now, I did put some panels over the top, but I will admit that it wasn't "entry proof although they were bungeed down.  I am not sure if there was another coon that got in, or these dumb and "unhealthy bred" birds,  that the coon that got caught might have tried getting in and they panicked, and then they got cannibalistic after the sun came up.  But it was all in the head and neck, so think there was another one or more.  So, the top will get changed/fixed so that nothing can get in,  this afternoon after it cools off later on.  Trap will be reset and I hope I clean out the whole clan of predators there.  I was lucky last year, but there were no problems like this.... this coon was really mean coming after me through the wire trap.... hissing, spitting, attacking the side as I pulled it away from the pen to go in and feed them....

So I have packed the samples, will take them up the hill to the UPS pickup spot when I head in that direction. and am going out to do some of the meters for a bit, now.  It is really hot... mid -90's already... but there are clouds and showers and possible storms in the radar for later this afternoon.  That would be great..... Looks like the farm might be in more of a position to get these storms than we will here.... hope they do get it but looks like we will be along the edges at least. 

Left a message for the lady at the bank concerning the mortgage, checking on the status..... 

Too hot for me to work on the squash til later.... 
I did eat squash last night and it was SSSSOOOOOOOO good... will have more tonight. 
 It didn't get below 70 last night,  and it was sticky this morning.  If it clouds over a little, then working on these meters will be easier.... I am still able to do it under a tree so at least have shade....but a little cloudy just makes it feel cooler!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

You know, that/those coon may have reached through the cage and tried to grab those chickens.   They will do that and are very adept with their paws!  Suspect with all the heat, those birds were laying out everywhere.   Also probably more than one coon as they like to travel together when there's a buffet.       At least you got one!  

Same heat here -- no rain or clouds in site.   Had to come in for a while.  Don't know if I can even drink enough water to replace the sweat!     And it's pretty still out there, too.   Yesterday we did have some breeze to help.   I feel like a turkey in the oven.


----------



## Ridgetop

Raccoons will kill rabbits in their cages too that way.  They reach through and hook them around the neck and drag them to the wire to suffocate them.  Then eat what they can reach through the cage wire.  Hope you catch the rest of them.  They can be really nasty.  

You have been working so hard and in the heat.  I really feel for you with your knees.  Hope you can hold out until winter when hopefully the workload will relax a bit.  

I collected my SS early too.  DH wanted me to wait to get more per month, but after doing the math, I realized that I would get more by collecting early, particularly since the SS office backtracked it to when I was first eligible and I got a lump  sum back payment.  I had to sign up for Medicare as soon as I was eligible or my own insurance would cancel me so I called.  Since I had been eligible before then, he asked if I wanted to start taking it.  First I thought no, then decided to do it.  It has been worth it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got a female coon back home one day and a week later her 3 juvenile kits....got them all heading towards the bird house....if memory serves me correctly, coon season starts in Oct, so ya could have a similar situation....and I have seen some squeeze thru 2x4 welded wire....would've never believed it til I witnessed it while shooting at one....


----------



## farmerjan

Hotter than blue blazes again today.  Hit 98 again this afternoon... it is still 80 at 10:30 pm.

Got all the meters done and on the truck to take tomorrow.  Thankless job but glad it is done.  I will go to one of the testers home farm, they do the meter calibration there... then another tester that lives right down the road that started about 6 months before me, and has had both hips replaced..... texted me & asked if I would have time to stop at her place to visit.  Gives us a chance to talk shop without the boss hearing.... she is at the calibrations.... since we both are unhappy with her in general as the boss.  Plus, I like Sandra and there isn't anyone I wanted to test in this heat anyway.   So I said sure.  

Went up to the chickens, the trap was back so I fed and watered the meat birds, and set the trap back.  The guys doing the road had been there earlier, the one is from upstate NY and his family had a dairy so he knows all about farming.  He said they would put the bigger panel that I had there, up on top before they left.  I really didn't expect them to do it but they had.... and bungeed it down.  It was one I picked up at TSC several years ago..."damaged" and I think it was left from a special order because I have never seen any there like this ordinarily.... it is a 5x10 I think... like the no climb goat fence... weighs a ton....but it wasn't a big deal for those big brawny guys to just slide off the other stuff I had and put this up on top.  Bless their hearts. I definitely would have struggled and would have had to get it on the truck bed to get it over there and then up.... But it is up there and it would take quite a bit for something to force it's way under while trying to hold it up enough to get under it.  Would be easier to push it up to get out, once it got in.  
Reset the trap with one of the dead ones I picked up this morning....

So next chapter.... we will see what happens tonight.  
Yes, I have had coons get chickens through the wire over the years.... but these were mostly all in the middle of the pen where they could not have reached in that far.... could have gotten them and then they flopped into the center more....
without a trail camera I won't know for sure.  That may be a purchase after all this house and closing and all gets done.  There is more money tied up in this that previously thought so I am not spending a penny until I know where I am at.  Everything is going on the cc right now, gas and whatever.... so I have the cash in the bank to write the downpayment check....
Of course  I have only tested a couple of farms so not going to be much income for the next paycheck or 2 either....  It will work out.  As long as I can keep setting the trap.... I can manage.  

Ate another pan of  squash tonight.  Mm Mm good..... didn't get it blanched, or frozen, but it is in the cooler chest with ice keeping it cool....but I will have more time tomorrow after I come home from meters.... 

Haven't heard from the "help" since he was here Friday and told me I needed to get a new fuel filter for the mower.  He is making one out of mine and another I got, which is great.... but it is taking forever because he hasn't done what he said and gotten it done.  He said Friday, when he was here working on it,  and he was in a good mood it seemed, that if I got the filter he would get it back together Sat so I could get the lawn mowed.  Haven't seen him since, hasn't answered my texts.... I am getting pretty P.O.ed...... He is the one that offered to do it when this 2nd mower became available since the steering on mine sorta just fell apart.... he actually found this other one and was all gung ho to do it.... That is what makes me mad.... and I have paid him for the hours he has worked here;  always ask how many hours and give him money.... picked up that phone card for him as part of it (he insisted)... which is fine..... JUST GET IT FINISHED..... I know it is hot during the day, they are sitting under the tree so not out in the broiling sun..... but one evening?????

Got a text from the bank, they need some more info.... so I sent one that I would be available after 9 a.m.   chores and driving to meters so will have service... they texted back & said they would call after 9..... need to update my "assets"??? hell it hasn't changed except that the retirement money is in the checking account instead of the 401K..... 

Need this done so I can get started on the painting, and stuff like that.  

Doing some research on the "mako procedure" in regards to knee replacements.... the PT guy whose mom is having hers done in MD in Sept.... Might try to get an appt with that Dr after she has hers done.... more of a "ligament and tendon" saving type thing.... not sure if it will work for complete replacements... but they do partials for the side/area that is badly worn..... He also does some regenerative stuff up there....might want to have another opinion.... even after I get the opinion/appt  in August, Here in Va.
A little concerning with the whole thing with this virus.... I want to go into a rehab like I did after the ankle.... I think it really helps you to get "up and going" and manage the early on stuff.... but going into a rehab is usually a nursing/rehab type facility.....  not sure I want to be in somewhere like that and then get "locked down".....
I don't know, it might get put off just because of the extenuating circumstances  because I am not going to go somewhere and then not be able to come home after a couple weeks.  But I know that I will not be able to manage the first few days on my own.... and they are critical to setting the "mood" for the rehab/work you have to do to get all the use back that you can,  plus the practicalities of meals, and exercises....mobility to the bathroom...A whole lot easier to have them come get you to go to a rehab/exercise room and make you do it even if it hurts.... Something to consider.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The asset check is what is done just before the final procedures are put in motion for the closing to be set and final papers are generated...it is a standard procedure to make sure nothing has changed between the initial submission and the final process....it hasn't anything to do with some kinda concern on your part, as long as there hasn't been a change due to a lien, lawsuit settlement, or lien placex on you for some kind of settlement or default....it should be Good news, because the closing date will be set at the conclusion of dotting the I's and crossing the T's....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I don't even know how to operate a digital camera..... I am really a dinosaur.


If you can operate a SLR you can operate a digital camera  Most have a number of settings but one will be "point and shoot autofocus". 



CntryBoy777 said:


> and I have seen some squeeze thru 2x4 welded wire....would've never believed it til I witnessed it while shooting at one


Where there is a will there is a way! I watched a full grown cottontail squeeze through the 2x4 woven wire by the gate between the barns. Took some squeezing and kicking but it was afraid I was after it I guess.


----------



## Ridgetop

Except that you said the chicken pen was under a tree, it might be an owl.  I heard a story of owls flying over chickens roosting, hooting to scare them into the air, then snatching one.  This person kept having dead chickens laying in the center of their wire covered chicken yard minus their heads.  One night they saw the owl swoop down over the yard, hoot, and fly away.  They went out to see what was happening and the chicken's body was twitching in the pen. The owl pulled the head clean off because the body could not get through the wire.  It sounds far fetched, but raccoons reaching into a rabbit cage and strangling a rabbit sounds far fetched too and it happens.  I have seen it.  Since you caught one raccoon, you may have more.  And you may have several types of predators too.  Hope you catch whatever it is.


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> The asset check is what is done just before the final procedures are put in motion for the closing to be set and final papers are generated...it is a standard procedure to make sure nothing has changed between the initial submission and the final process....it hasn't anything to do with some kinda concern on your part, as long as there hasn't been a change due to a lien, lawsuit settlement, or lien placex on you for some kind of settlement or default....it should be Good news, because the closing date will be set at the conclusion of dotting the I's and crossing the T's....


Thanks..... I had to "e-sign" a doc that said that my income has not been adversely affected by the Covid-19 pandemic.... bet 99.999999% of the people will never have had to see or sign that before!!!!!!  They never called me today so I texted the one loan officer, and then she did do a text back, and I am supposed to call them tomorrow when I am in service.... I texted back and said it would be after 9 a.m..... I kept the phone on even when visiting a fellow tester today and of course, they didn't follow through and contact me today..... GGGRRRRRRR.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, update.... the above says it all about the bank/closing/ etc.....so will know more in the morning as I will call them since they didn't call me back today as arranged....
Nope, haven't been made a party to anything to have a lien on any assets....didn't tell them that the balances on the cc is higher than a month ago since I am not spending any of the cash due to the higher than I first expected closing costs.... It will take me an extra month or 2 to pay them off but okay....get this closing done, get the house "work " going.... at least the bathroom and the painting so I can get moving....then worry about it.  There are some feeder calves of mine that are in the next group to sell, so will put that towards the bathroom and the cc payoffs....plus that cull cow of mine is still at the barn as there hasn't been a truck there that I can hook up to the trailer to take her to town...

So, today I am up at the cow, putting her in, and get a call.... 9:10 a.m.   thought it was the bank.... nope.... of course it is my son, there are cows out on the road at one of the pastures.... so he says what are you doing this morning.... and I said WHY.... I have to go get the meters calibrated.... he says would there be any way you could go by hangers, there are supposed to be some cows out in the road..... Yeah, sure, why not,  on my way..... Got there 3 people there and cows have disappeared up through the neighbors yard, and no one knows where they went.... So I said, they must know where they are going, that they have gone up into the woods (there are 1,000's of acres that back up to & run along the powerlines).. so I said that I would let son know that we couldn't find them.... and that he will have to go up there with the 4 wheeler after work to find where they are getting out through the fence.  Owner called about 2-2:30 and said that all 10 were in the field right out along the fence along the road.... 5 cows/5calves.... so they obviously have got a spot where they have figured out where to get out and for some reason came down along the fence into the road instead of staying up in the woods/field next door.   Hope ds got it figured out....

Went by the chickens on the way & checked.... YEP another coon.... didn't stop but called and the first thing she said was, did you get another one???? I said yup, all yours.... then went to the cows out then headed up to the meter calibration.  

Got them done and all was okay by the sounds of it.... had to replace a few parts on a couple.... but nothing negative said.  Then went by Sandra's and visited for a couple hours.  Then headed home. 
 By the time I got here, they had gotten the coon and then returned the trap.... but then I saw that there was a "dug out area" along the one side....not dug deep like they got in, but scratched/pulled away from the bar frame all along the one side which is along where they were going to, to settle for the night.... I think they were pulling some out that were along the wire, as there were a couple of dead ones and several more missing.  Top looked intact.  So I RESET the trap with a dead one, and went and put a couple of the 2x2frames of sections with the wire on them,   that I use across the back of the truck when I go get the left behinds... all along this section, and another section on the ground.... it will make it nearly impossible for them to get reach under and the birds don't lay along the other side..... let's see how this works.... 

Went and let the cow out and finished up for the night and came home.  

Texted the guy who works for us some,  about how he was feeling, again, and asked him to leave the filter on the seat of the truck where I had left it for him, so I could pick it up tomorrow.  He said he hadn't been feeling very well, went to the hosp and they said he was dehydrated so they gave him fluids IV, and changed his medication and he is back on antidepressants.... 
Okay, I understand he has these depressed moods, and I feel for him.... but he also drinks regular soda, is diabetic and takes meds for it, doesn't eat halfway right,  and gets upset over when his father died....of pancreatic cancer...... nearly 20 years ago...... ?????? I know that depression is a disease, and that many things affect it, but I guess I am not a very nice person, because I just cannot get the good mood, "high" of Friday, to the lows of crying over your father dying 20 years ago from pancreatic cancer.....you can't do anything about it, it happened..... and then not responding to me or my son or anyone.  I don't get the depressed moods and I know I don't..... but if you aren't willing to try to take care of your health like the diabetes.... and NOT drink stuff you aren't supposed to and to try to eat a little better..... then I can't feel but so much sympathy either.  He justifies the soda with, well I have cut down to only 1 a day.... and I drink a little more water.....When I had to take him to the hospital several weeks ago and they kept him for awhile to get it somewhat under control..... he has gotten his medicaid straightened out he says.... I can't help someone who isn't willing to help themself.  He has some trouble eating and keeping it down;  I wonder if that is because he doesn't eat right then eats stuff that his stomach rebels against.... he says they might do a scope down his throat to see if there is some sort of obstruction.... he had a bout with cancer I was told.... but not what kind.....but if you aren't willing to try to get back together,  than what can anyone else do for you?????  I honestly don't know other than try to be supportive and show that I care if he is feeling okay.... but I also have to have things get done that he says he will do and then doesn't.  Haven't wanted to "take away"  from him, some work.... but he could at least call/text and say he was feeling sick..... 2 seconds of a text so I at least know what is going on.
We'll see if he feels up to coming down tomorrow..... if not I will get the fuel filter and call another friend and see if they can finish getting the mower back together so I can at least mow the lawn.... It has been 3 weeks that this "little easy job" of getting the seat on the "new" one, putting 2 tires on off my old one,  and the fuel tank and filter changed over.... which he said was a couple hours total job....


----------



## farmerjan

Temps hit 95 today, never got below 71 last night.  There was some rain at Sandra's but she said it has been going around them too..... they are dry.  I went through a little coming home from her house, it was actually raining a little there when I left.... had a light shower here as there was evidence on the road but no puddles on the sides so not much more than getting it wet.  Some thunder this eve again, but looks like it is going to go west and north again.... tomorrow is looking better.... They had some pockets of downpours south of us too by the looks of it.... just can't seem to "drag and pull" it in this area....
Thunder out there now but don't think we are going to get much/anything out of it again.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had thunder and lightening since about 4:00 but no rain at all.  The humidity reminds me of South Carolina.


----------



## farmerjan

Ridgetop said:


> Except that you said the chicken pen was under a tree, it might be an owl.  I heard a story of owls flying over chickens roosting, hooting to scare them into the air, then snatching one.  This person kept having dead chickens laying in the center of their wire covered chicken yard minus their heads.  One night they saw the owl swoop down over the yard, hoot, and fly away.  They went out to see what was happening and the chicken's body was twitching in the pen. The owl pulled the head clean off because the body could not get through the wire.  It sounds far fetched, but raccoons reaching into a rabbit cage and strangling a rabbit sounds far fetched too and it happens.  I have seen it.  Since you caught one raccoon, you may have more.  And you may have several types of predators too.  Hope you catch whatever it is.


That is why I was thinking owl at first.... but not with the second night of dead ones and the top covered over.... and the chickens are on the ground and the top of the side panels are 6 ft....


----------



## Baymule

You are having a rough time with your meat chickens . I hope you get all of this batch of coons. Nasty killers. It wouldn’t be so bad if they got one and ate it, but they kill all they can. 

Sounds like the closing is getting closer! It will be yours soon. I couldn’t be happier for you.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, sir!  Soon you will have a huge pile of papers to sign and initial.  Then you will get  ---   TAAA DAAA  ---  the KEYS!!


----------



## farmerjan

Hot and muggy again..... 91 and climbing.  

GUESS WHAT.... number 3 this morning in the trap.  But the "fixed up panels along the bottom"  prevented any from getting pulled out along the bottom.... they were intact.  Called and told her that they would have the best trained D@#m coon dogs in the county..... son got a skunk at his place..... it is small enough to get in and get the bantams there that he lost.... 
Naturally, I will be setting it again.  But at least there were no dead ones this morning;  no dug out spots.... 

I will get every coon within a 10 mile radius if I have my way.... all 3 have been good sized... not like they are big adults and little ones... so they must have moved in since last year since I didn't have any problems with any type predator last year.  
The guys are digging in the cable and all that will run alongside the drive for the electric that goes to the tower, so after they are all done with this stretch, I will put up the hog panels and start letting these out during the daytime for a few hours.  That way I will not be in their (workers) way of coming and going in and out.  

HOPING for some of the rain/showers/t-storms predicted come through this area.  Had all that thunder and all last night and barely got a sprinkle again. 

Spent time on the phone with the bank... got the questions answered about the difference in charges for the appraisal and all.... the bank is not allowed to hire an appraisal directly here, have to go through an "appraisal broker firm" .... so they are charging 50% of the actual appraisal fee ABOVE AND BEYOND THE ACTUAL FEE  for their "handling charges... DAMn highway robbery BS.  Also explained about the ins % on the premiums, and the 6 months prepay and all.... I am not thrilled, but they did answer my questions and that I appreciate.  
Had to call my bank to okay them to send a 2 month's worth of statements, and to prove that the downpayment/closing fees are there.  And I am going to open an account in this bank so that the money can be just transferred..... because the lawyer will not accept a CERTIFIED check... or a BANK CHECK to be deposited into their account for the closing money.... if my bank has to wire it,  it is  another $40 for the wire transfer fee.... MORE BS.  So I told Bridget that I will open an account with them so that I can put the money in their bank so that it can get transferred for no extra fee for the closing.  Have to allow 3 days for transfer from one bank to another .... another bunch of BS.
There is still a snag with the title company,  since the house property has been surveyed off the larger parcel.... and the courthouse still hasn't sent the proof that the judgement was satisfied nearly 20 years ago.... although they aren't overly concerned about that since I have told them that the feed company will gladly write a letter...Which is not legally binding but thegirls at the bank understand what I am getting at..... and the feed company is going to provide me with a copy as soon as they get one also, from the courthouse.  
SO much STUPID BS..... with no one working in the gov't offices like normal, where you could go in and they would have to do it right there in front of you and you could walk out with it in hand.  

So I went online, which is working for now but since it is getting cloudy, who knows how long.... and sent her copies of my paystubs so they can see that it is all legit.... and the my bank was going to send proof of the current state of my cking account as well as copies of the last 2 months statements....since the deposit wasn't until about 15th of july with the money from the retirement for the downpayment.... 

Whatever happened to just taking the money and showing up and paying it right there and signing papers and getting it done?????

They will have a heart attack if I decide to retire after I have the knees done..... of course, if I am making my payments and all, they have no reason to question my work status at that point.....
One of the reasons I wouldn't "retire" .....wanted to have this a done deal.... 

So, Most likely I am told now it will be next week.  Talked to the Ins lady today and she said that she has to get my signature on the papers with an actual closing date, as that affects the actual coverage date, and all that.... 

Told Bridget that I had already bought the paint for the ceilings in the house and that I really wanted to get this going as I want to get started and she said just be patient a little longer, it WILL HAPPEN.....


----------



## farmerjan

Just ran out and closed the truck windows, it was thundering and started to rain.... didn't last but a few minutes.... I covered the 2 mowers as he had actually come down here to do some work but was gone after I got back from the cow and chickens and going to check up where the cows were out yesterday.  I got wet, not soaked, and now it looks like it is passing..... I stood out there and said, please just rain for the rest of the day..... no such luck yet.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah they get you coming an going. And a 3 day hold on a bank to bank wire transfer with funds that have been available for plenty of time is really stupid. 


Sounds like you've got the "Sorcerer's Apprentice" raccoon experience going there! I hope you finally get them all and they don't follow you to your new house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The "jumping thru hoops" will certainly exhaust ya and ya can bet your "sweet bippie" that they will take every crumb of your "pie" as they can...I just had to bite my tongue, because we just wanted in the house....tho, I don't have teeth to bite my tongue, but I was sure gumming it to death....


----------



## rachels.haven

I believe buying a house is 90% BS. I will not bog you down with sob stories, but I will say it is just general suckery and fees now. You won't stop doing this  for several days after it's over. Definitely go out for dinner or do something to celebrate (if you can find the heart) to reward yourself for surviving.


----------



## Baymule

Buying our place was a horrible experience. It was a HUD repo. Dealing with the Gooberment is no fun on any level, buying a home was a dismal experience. Finance was awful, dealing with a lady in New Jersey and one in California, the time difference was frustrating. We had to file for 3 extensions, HUD only gives you so many days to get the financing done, then they take it away from you and put it back up for bid. BUT for the paltry sum of $300 plus the overnight fee of $25, we could buy 15 more days. You only get 3 extensions, we closed on the last day of the last extension. AND I got an email telling me the amount of the cashiers check to bring to closing, i went and got it. THEN I got ANOTHER email for a higher amount. I went to the bank for another cashiers check for the difference. Would you believe I got ANOTHER email for yet a higher amount? By this time I was pissed enough to chew an iron bar and spit out nails. I sent a response that I was going to bring a bucket of pennies. But i went back to the bank a 3rd time and got a 3rd cashiers check. 
There were many things that went wrong and caused no end of stress, anger and I just wanted to quit. It was beyond horrible. Thieves broke in, stealing wire, the AC unit inside and outside, the breaker box and all connecting wires. HUD and the finance company would give us 30 days to get all repairs done and they wanted a bid from a contractor. HUD generously allowed us $1,000 off the purchase price. I was livid with rage and wrote a nasty letter than my husband wouldn't let me send, so I toned it down a little and pointed out that repairs were going to be $10,000. the response i got was firm on $1,000. Then the bid was too high and would require a whole new application, more time (which we were out of) so I had to convince the contractor to write out an much lower bid, promising him that we would pay him the true amount. One of the worst experiences of my life.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Banks is a bad word now days. Pretty sure it was back in the day as well now that i think about. I personally love owner fiance and other cash methods. Hopefully it will end soon and Rachel forget the dinner she needs a house party!


----------



## Mini Horses

They say we will get rain here Friday.  I can hardly wait!!    Before daybreak, then mid day mostly all afternoon.   Every blade of grass here will be happy.  I don't know if it can save the corn around me.  It's brown about 2/3 way up.  SAD looking.    My pastures will break bad if we get a few hours of good steady rain.  Sure can't hurt the temps! 

Looked like rain just before dark...again the clouds waved as they passed over.  No rain.  Not a drop.    


AHA -- seems you have a whole colony of coon.   I saw what I believe to have been a weasel just a few miles away today.  Strange.  Yesterday I saw a "resident" skunk on the property and thought it was one of my cats, at first.   That rascal was 85% white.   It wandered on off as I had the hose in my hand watering the garden and gave it a little shower.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol well atleast it didn't return the favor lol.dh came home one night and him and stella were after one. Surprisingly enough neither got sprayed. We have come for eggs, I don't know which i prefer snakes or skunks.  Thankfully so far the coons and foxes stay out back. However the coyote hybreds and the dang released dogs come up here.


----------



## farmerjan

Have gotten a little rain, some thunder, and lightning shows,  and then some nice soft, steady rain for a bit.  I couldn't go to sleep because I just kept listening to it.  Sure hope there is more tonight.  PT in the morning, I have got to get to sleep.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> tho, I don't have teeth to bite my tongue, but I was sure gumming it to death...


Fortunately it was NEARLY to death and it recovered!



Baymule said:


> One of the worst experiences of my life.


Wow Bay, that has to be WAY up there on the "bet you can't top this" financing stories. Seems to me (and I'm sure you) that since the house was not in the condition you agreed to when you made the offer HUD should have dropped the price $10K. Of course we all know that pigs will fly supersonic before that would ever happen.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I think that @Baymule  and her husband had about the limit of S@#T deals.... mine are tame in comparison.  

Got the paper that went through the courthouse on the lien being released so that is all clear.  Thank goodness.  

Called a neighbor / friend, and got him to come over with the mowers and got the lawn done and the weed eating done.  He has a lawn mowing business and I told him that I just wanted him to plan to do it every couple weeks for the rest of the season.... Might be able to get my mower put together and I will just take it to the other house.  Still looking for a closing the end of next week.... I hope. 
He is also the farmer that put up the chicken houses that I should hopefully be getting some "left behinds" this time.  They are 13 days old now,  so will be going out in about 3 weeks.  That will work good.  I ought to have caught every sorry chicken killing varmint in a 10 mile radius by then!!!!!!  And who knows, should have the closing and all done and might set them up at the house.... I think I will put the meat birds where the garden was/is going next year so they can eat it down, fertilize it and all that.... then move the pens off in the spring.  Won't have any through the winter if I do the replacements.

We had a little better than .4 inch rain in the gauge this morning.  Went to PT and swung by the chickens.  Had a possum in the trap and there was a spot where it, or others, had dug under and was missing a couple more... I have come to believe that this whole batch is going the way of varmints.... but I will persevere and get every single one that I possibly can.  I did put a panel flat on the ground under and along that whole side so they can't dig under there.... shot the possum and reset the trap.
It rained a good hard one this evening.  Son had some of the cows in from the back... I preg rechecked 3...figured out that  1 is a heifer of mine,  that somehow didn't get moved with the rest out front so not preg...needs to go with the bull now.... 2 cows have big calves in them so will be calving here shortly.  One has a brand new calf and the other 3 have calves that are about 6-8 weeks old.  They will get moved out to pasture with the bull... should have been done, he has been talking about it for a month but has been too busy every evening to do it.  I don't say anything anymore, he says it needs to be done, that we will do it "this weekend"  then isn't available to do it.... I'm not fighting him on it.  She is his priority and he is slacking off on the things that really need doing.... and I am not saying anything.  I make sure that I am available to do the things he wants to do, then he doesn't do it.... can't say it is me.....
Got the bull that has an attitude, up to the barn and is in with this group for the night.  He is going tomorrow along with that jersey cow of mine that was open, since I can't get a kill appt anytime soon.  Going to get some calves in at another pasture and take a load I guess.  Then my heifer can go with the bull up at snyders with the other 5 getting bred now.... she is one I want to keep. 

Did the nurse cow, let her out and am done for the night.  Got to put the long hoses on the truck in the morning, for the farm I am going to test tomorrow afternoon.... do the nurse cow, chickens, etc.,  and then go help him with getting the cows and calves in and decide who he is shipping.  Plus get the jersey over into the barn lot from the next field over,  and get that bull in.  It will be a busy day....He took off since he has already worked his 40 this week, giving up overtime tomorrow to do this, but that is his choice.  Then I will go to work, he will haul them to the sale, and they are having a dispersal of about 35-40 with calves at 6p.m..  Some guy is out of grass and is selling this  group.  So might be a few he can pick up with calves, to add .... selling the bull anyway so may as well see if he can add any.  Good for us that we have alot of pasture, quite understocked at 2 places, so a couple more cow/calf pairs would be welcome. The rain was nice today, and more expected but there are still alot of places that weren't getting any,  like it was going right around us.  So there are alot of dry places..... Never know..... I doubt I will get done at this farm in time to make the 6 p.m. dispersal.... but I will be coming down through so will stop on my way home.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday evening.  Things got changed around a bit but day is done.  Muggy and hot again today... hit 91 from 72 last night.  Sure is not cooling off much.
First off... Got another coon.... so that is 4 coons and 1 possum.... 5 out of 5 days..... HOLY COW.  I noticed that there had been some digging under yesterday and laid that panel down alongside so they couldn't dig under.... bet that was another coon... since I caught  one last night..... I swung by there this morning on my way to the barn and saw it and said gee whiz....

Original plans got changed around this morning.  Met ds at the pasture at 8 to get the cows/calves in.  Honestly I figured it would be a problem since he had only turned them in on this fresh section the day before.  BUT, I was wrong.... he took the 4 wheeler up in the field after putting out feed in the feeders and in some small piles on the ground.... Rode up there, called them and they were heading down the field swarming all around him and then practically "leading him" to the pen.  There were  a couple that he had to go around to head them into the gate, but really, they came in 100 x better than I expected.  There were several calves there with pinkeye/runny eyes and 1 cow with a runny eye starting.  So we sorted the  7 calves that needed treating and kept them and their mothers in the pen to take together to the barn to treat; plus the one cow that needed treating.  Then we turned out all the other cows without their calves.  Then took 2 trips to take all the calves and the 8 cows to the barn.  The cows we turned out will get a break now until they are going to calve again in sept/oct/nov..... They are all in pretty good shape too, no one thin or looking like they need groceries so that is good.    

After getting to the barn, got the calves that needed worked into the chute and the cow.... gave them shots and all, then they all went on the hill with the other group of cows that have calves that are going to be weaned in 2-3 weeks.  They are also all confirmed pregnant, and those calves will be coming off to get sold so those cows can get a break before calving again.  Hopefully their eyes will have had a chance to get cleared up. 
Then we took the 3 cows with bigger calves, plus another one that was checked open,  with her calf, and the jersey steer of mine that just needs to be out grazing, to a pasture with other cows and steer calves, so that they can bred by the bull.  They needed to be out on grass and out of the way at the barn.  The 2 that are very pregnant and the one with the new calf will all go out back into a lot to calve.  They are the start of our fall calving group as is is getting too late to turn them out with a bull now with brand new calves.  They won't come in heat for 30-60 days, so that would put them into summer again and supposedly, we should be done with new calves by the early part of June.  Of course, things don't get done like they should lately. 
Regardless, I will get that heifer up to the nurse cow pasture to get bred, and I think there are 2 more heifers there to get bred.
Got some odd ball heifers and steers that are going on Mon or Tues to a guy who buys the oddball, mediocre stuff.  Especially ones that might have one totally bad/blind eye that would not bring much at the normal feeder sale.  It was working out and my son had been buying a few here and there to put together a load... but then this guy backed off and didn't take any for a couple months and we got stuck feeding them.  So he finally is looking for some again, and we are going to clean house of anything that just is mediocre..... They have to be about 5-800 lbs..... Be glad to get that group cleaned out and gone.

So then I ran up and did my nurse cow, got my stuff for work, and I wound up taking the load of calves, plus the ornery bull, and my cull jersey cow, to the sale.  This way he could stay at the farm a little longer to do a few other things that he was trying to get done.  Got them unloaded, and then my son came in with my truck and my work stuff,  so I could leave by 2 p.m.;  and he stayed at the sale and I went on to work. We don't sell stuff unless we can be there to watch it, because a few times something will get sold for "giveaway prices" and we have learned over the years that if we aren't there, and it goes for "cheap" we get really upset that we weren't there to "buy it back".  He stayed for the steers, and then texted me that he was going home to get some other stuff done, and for me to pick up the check on the way home.  He didn't stay for the dispersal cow sale and I didn't get done testing in time to get there. 
So I didn't get there until after 8 and picked up the check.  The bull did VERY GOOD.... prices had been in the 50's and 60's a few weeks ago.... but we had heard they were coming up.  He brought .92 / lb.  which was more than the .80-85 /lb. we were thinking.  He weighed over 1700 so did real good.  Glad he is gone and glad that we couldn't get him in a few weeks ago as he wouldn't have brought as much then.  The jersey cow weighed over 1100 and brought .55/ lb. I think.  More than the 40-45 that I was expecting.  So I was pleased with that.  The steers did okay, 1.30-1.40 and one group of 5 was right at 1.60 which was real good.... the heifers all brought in the 1.30's which is what they have been doing.  I don't have the weights or paper in front of me.... but they did good overall.  So the other group needs to come in and go also. 

So, I need to get in and get a shower and wash all the cow manure and sweat off.... wash  my hair as these beef cows/calves were pretty loose from being on the grass..... and even the dairy cows at the farm were loose.... I think with the heat they are just drinking more and the feed is going through them because of the increased water intake and decreased feed. 

He will be cutting some hay tomorrow morning, then "we all" are going to Cass WVA to ride on the steam train.  I gave in to the request to go, but am really not wanting to.  This is not the time of year to be doing this sort of thing but she wanted to and got the reservations.... You can't plan things like this at this time of year because it gets screwed up if the weather turns dry...... like it is supposed to...... and we should be finishing up the hay.  The only thing that is making me keep my mouth shut.... because I really don't want to go; is that after this I can refuse to do stuff with the "getting things done at the house so I can get moved in"  excuse......
Then cutting more on Sunday.... hopefully will finally get all the first cutting done this week.  He is possibly going to lose the one place after this year because they are not happy that it still isn't cut.  I don't blame them,  we had the breakdown, but there were a few other times that he should have cut some that he didn't and now it is dragging out things.  It will be time to cut the 2nd cutting of orchard grass, at the 2 fields;  since we got about an inch and then whatever it rained today.... and it looked by the radar that shows the previous 6 hours, it really sat over top of us this afternoon.... and there was some washing down the sides of the roads so must have been a good rain finally.....got a short rain at the farm I was testing, but not hard or long.  It was harder and longer here.  The corn and sorghum-sudan grass got a good soaking that it was needing desperately.  It will really give a boost to the hayfields and to the pastures.


----------



## Mini Horses

Still need a good soaking here.   Sprinkles don't cut it.

That's great on the cows.calves.   I'm hoping to take a dozen bucklings to auction 8/8.  Still have to confirm it's happening.     But normally a good one for goats.  With ethnic holidays in Sept, it's time to get them there.  The meat buyers will be after them and this size.   BUT I want them gone now, no matter good or ok price....just time to be gone.   They are all slick and weight they should be.    The checks are always welcome.   Feeds the rest of them here.   Plus, less to care for and handle.  Will cull a few yearling does, also.

I got 3 new chickens gifted -- blue egg breeds.   Surprise and welcome but, mainly a contact for more.  I love to see the colored eggs and my old hens that are blue shelled, have almost gone white shelled now.   Still huge, great eggs and layers.   So I plan to pen them to "clean out" and add this new -- I expect to be (2.5-3mos now) -- roo.   Anyhow,  they have eggs in bator and I plan to buy a few checks.    A good line of Americauna, nice color shells. They sell really well here -- colored egg layers -- due to all the "backyard" hens....3-6 hens allowed. Already have the brown egg roo, so in Spring can breed for green eggs also. Yeah, just a little chick sale sideline. Easier to handle than the goats & cows, right? CL & chicken swaps do well here for such. Adjust to your area sales for income.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat eve.  Survived the trip to Cass WVa and the steam train ride.  It is a refurbished train from when they did timbering on the mountain.  Neat to ride and was pretty well attended but not crowded.  Weather was  very nice, pretty comfortable, not too humid there.  Of course, that is the mountains.... at least what we call mountains here in the east.... train ride started around 2,000 feet and went up to over 4500 feet,  so a climb for a small steam engine.   I have been before but it has been years.  After all that,  the planning and all, her daughter decided not to go and wanted to go to some friends to a sleepover.... my son had asked the gf to plan it so she could go.... I was flabbergasted when we dropped her off at a friends house.  The daughter is 10.  I asked what was going on after we dropped her off, and the gf said well she got asked to this slumber party and it was going to start around 4.  I said," yes, it was mentioned when you picked me up from one of the fields to take me back to my truck and you told her she could go later that eve because there was something  planned for that day."  
So whatever.  Her mom also went, she seems like a nice person but we have nothing in common.  I tried several times to start conversations and although very polite and all, got just simple answers, and no other attempts to talk.  I got tired of trying.  2  1/2 hours over there, all 2 lane decent roads but curvy mountain roads.  Him and her sat in the front, her mom and I in the back, and very little attempt was made to talk amongst.... 
Trip was nice, beautiful day for it, but my son did make one comment to me that he was pretty upset about her deciding she didn't want to go, and that we should have just put it off for another day since it was dry and he should be cutting hay.  I didn't say anything.  
He did not cut any hay this morning because we had a GLORIOUS  9 tenths inch Friday evening.... mostly got more rain here while we got that little bit while I was at work.  So the hay was still really wet standing early and we had to leave by 9:30 to go.   He had cut one small field on Friday afternoon when he came home from the sale, but it will have to be tedded out tomorrow afternoon because it will be soaked underneath.   Forecast is showing possible 50% chance Tuesday afternoon.... so if he cuts tomorrow, it will all need to be tedded out and hopefully dry enough to rake on Monday afternoon.....
Got that guy coming for those cattle too one day.... a couple of them might be mine too;   a heifer I don't like with a bad eye,  another one that just isn't growing and not going to take the chance on her at the sale as this is a guaranteed 1.00 / lb. .  Don't know what else.  But I want to see as I want to weigh mine so I get paid for their actual weight and not a " I think she weighs about 500"  type of deals.....Too much to do with the hay,  but it will get priority.....


----------



## farmerjan

Internet light has been flashing so decided to do this in a couple posts in case. 

Temps went from a decent  67 last night to 96 today..... It was muggier and hotter here than out there, you could feel it when I got home. 

Nothing in the trap this morning, but something had dug under the one spot that I didn't have wire laying on the ground, and there were 2 more missing..... so this eve I fixed all that, and set it with a McD  hamburger that I stopped and got since I was coming through, rather than go all the way home for something and waste the time and gas.  Hopefully it will go in tonight.  I could spend a 1.00 for a burger from the dollar menu.  

So I am going to go get some clothes into the baskets so I can go do some laundry after I do the tedding and such I need to do.  Then I can get them out and they can dry while I am in the fields.  
Sure hope I hear something about a day set for the closing this week.


----------



## rachels.haven

Personally I've heard hamburgers are magic for bait. All that fat and sugar-yummy enough to turn a predator into a scavenger. Good luck!


----------



## Baymule

You sure have a load of varmits! You think a fox might be digging into the coop?


----------



## farmerjan

I think that since I had no problems last year, they were just all moving into the area and scoping out the best buffet in town.... if you like chicken, and dumping over chicken feed buckets,  and pulling chickens out under the framed wire panels.....
Yeah, could be the fox back, but I have my money on more coons or possums.... no skunk odors so don't think they have made any appearances yet.

Got some nosy people asking about the tower and where it was going.... I said it was all on the plat that the county approved, and the lady said, yes, but is it going there where the telephone pole is and I just said I don't know....they said they lived next door, but we know the next door neighbors, across the road.... and the other ones up the road, and the ones at the next house down the road have childrens play things in the yard and the next ones are the 2 different owners we rent from (one on each side of the road).  These people were older.... like older than me....mid-70's plus... unless they were the neighbors across the roads' grandparents.... I know his parents too..... they used to come in the mill and she's pretty nice and lives where the tower would be a help (halfway down the hill towards where I am now with crappy service).  So, I don't know who they were, but if they weren't being nosy, why didn't they come up and say, hi we are so and so....so and so's parents/grandparents/whatever.... and we were wondering how things were coming along for the tower... so  I wonder if they aren't just nosy old biddys that are trying to con info about the tower..... I think they might have come up into the driveway until they realized that my truck was there and I was checking out my messages and texts....


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday eve.  Been another hot one.  Mostly sun, but had a dark cloud come over and got a quick downpour for a couple minutes.  I was tedding hay and got a little wet, but it went by pretty quick, then got a little breeze and it got even hotter.... went from 20% chance to 60% for that hour or so, then back to 10%..... Of course we were in the area it decided to rain on, just glad it wasn't more.... I finished tedding that field as it wasn't wet enough to make a difference.  
Raking tomorrow after I do PT in the morning.  He will try to get as much baled as possible.  There's another 20% chance, but you have to just take the odds.... it could rain a hundred feet up the road and not on the hay, or do like today, and just a few minute shower that didn't amount to much at all.... 50% for Tuesday afternoon. 
There is over 50 acres on the ground.  The 8-10 that he mowed Friday aft that got the rain Friday eve is the first that I tedded out.  Nothing got mowed Sat but then he did about 25-30 acres at one place and the rest at another.  The first place is in 2 fields and one field was much thicker than the other but I tedded them both out.  The other place he said was quite a bit thinner as they did not fertilize it.  So I didn't tedd it and will just go rake it.  Hope it will be dry enough but son said it wasn't worth the extra time, travel to it, fuel etc to tedd and then go back and rake. Not thick enough. 
So I will rake all of it tomorrow... it will be a long day and it is supposed to be hot.  I will use the wheel rake, so not near as long as the single side delivery rake.... I will make sure I take plenty of water and drinks and a few snacks..... Hopefully all the tedded will be dry enough with raking that he can get it rolled and that the other will also be dry.... if he has to he may take off tues and bale it in the morning if need be so that it won't get wet.... and if he runs out of time on Mon at the other fields.  
The first field of 8 + acres is for us, the other 2 places are custom work.  It is aggravating when the one didn't fertilize as it makes it practically not worth it to do.... we run over the same amount of land/fields.... for alot less hay.... and I can't remember if we get paid by the bale there.  Maybe not, I think ha went to actual cost per acre for each trip of the mower and the tedder and to rake.... then cost per bale to roll as it will depend on the amount of wrap we use.  We use the baler with the net wrap for these 2 custom places, and he will do the field for us with it since it is right near.... not going to change balers for one field when we are right there.  The bales are smaller, but more practical to do it all while right near there.

OKAY.... coon number  #5 this morning.  A couple of places where I see he/they whomever, tried to scratch out the dirt and the hog panels I laid down prevented them from getting under the "frames" of the kennel panels to get at the chickens.  Probably the one that got a couple Fri night and that is why there weren't any in the trap sat morning.  
Naturally, I set it again.....
Son got a possum at his house... 
I think all the varmints have moved to the northern Rockbridge County town of Raphine.......

Getting dark and I am tired so going to get a shower and hit the sack.  Tomorrow will be a long and looks like HOT day.....


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning.  LONGGGGGGGG day yesterday but overall good.  Of course first thing there was a possum in the trap at the chickens.  Went to PT and with all the stretching, then bending and downright painful working of the tight tendons and ligaments to try to free up movement of the knees.... to get all of the knee ligaments and tendons to flex more, that plain hurts, they then used a "machine" that is like a vibrating massager, on it.  It was a "hurt....so good" type of feeling.  And I was much more mobile and comfortable through out most of the day.... considering the stint I put in on the tractor raking hay.  So I am going to ask about it again next PT session.  Maybe this is the break through I needed and no one ever thought about it.  I cannot fully straighten the knees, which I never realized.  You should be able to straighten your knees to the point of actually hyperextension.  Not to hurt it, but it frees up the kneecap to move freely.  I have about a 10-15% angle of the knee (right knee) where it doesn't fully straighten which I have never noticed.  Has come gradually over time just by not wanting it to hurt, then everything tightens up and next thing you know it won't "straighten".   
Been working on that, and the exercises are good as pre-op exercises for knee replacement also.  But I had jokingly said that I needed a masseuse  to loosen me up so I could get going in the morning.  Never in a million years thought that there was this massager thing that they use.  I could bend the knee more easily, and with less pain than ever before.  

It was a good test too, as I was up and down on the tractor with the rake several times, since I had to go from one place to another - road travel, so you have to raise the rake wheels up, and then slide a large hitch pin in the hole to lock the wheels up;  safely traveling , then again pull them when you get to the next place.  That is on and off the tractor to go around to the back of the rake.  Not that I jumped off and on like I was 30, but not as painful to get on and off.  It was a real nice feeling of not dreading getting off and on like I have.  SOOOOO maybe this is the breakthough  treatment.... at least it did help. 

So got on the tractor at 11, got off for the last time at 5:30.  Finished raking..... and he got it all baled by 8:30 and back at the barn. 

 I had gotten all the group of cattle in that he needed,  then he went through and sorted to deliver that load of "odd balls"  that the guy had to have last night.  Always when you are busy in the hayfield.... but they are gone.  We won't make any money on them as they were supposed to go 6 weeks ago and the guy kept putting him off.  We won't do any more buying for this deal as it is too inconsistent with when he wants them.  We did okay with the first 2 groups, some of ours and some bought.... then he got slow to pay.... then he didn't need any for awhile... so we "sat on" this bunch and they have been eating grass we could have been better utilizing.  So it is done and there are 10 more head gone that we don't need to feed.  There were 2 total crazy ones that never calmed down and they made the rest nutty.  Glad they are gone.  Sold a belted heifer that I had bought for the guy at the one place, that was going to do all this fencing, and he had a bet with some other friend about cows that looked like oreo cookies.... so I bought 2, one a partial belt on one side and nearly complete on the other side, and this one that had a decent belt but was not much of a heifer.... got more out of her than I paid but she ate it all up by being here so long since that landowner has never done any more about fencing the property or anything.  Another absentee landowner with all these grandiose ideas and then doesn't follow through.  I am keeping the other partial belted heifer, she is going with the bull to get bred.  Sold 2 heifers that weren't anything special that I had originally raised on the nurse cows... never grew like they should have.... glad they are gone and more money in my pocket.  
We will move the bred dry cows to pasture for the rest of the summer, with the others that are already out, to calve this fall.  Move the few heifers to get bred, they ought to breed right off as they are in good shape.... 

So today, I am getting ready to go do a few errands, do the cow on the way, and get some of this laundry done.  We have 50/50 chance of some showers later, and it is nearly 80 already so things will dry quick. 

Haven't heard about a closing yet....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

This is great news regarding your knees!  I hope the massager will help you deal with your pain until you can have them both replaced!  It's about time you were able to enjoy life and not be in any pain.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> These people were older.... like older than me....mid-70's plus...





farmerjan said:


> so I wonder if they aren't just nosy old biddys that are trying to con info about the tower.



Just watch your mouth now!   You're getting there....

Dang......all that coon & possum, freezer fill!     Actually, do you really expect them to go hunt during these HOT times when  yours is just there waiting?????

We got NO rain. Just more 98+ days. can't get into even low 70 nights.


----------



## farmerjan

OOPS  I put my foot in it that time.... I wasn't thinking about you in that "age frame", I don't think of myself as a senior or old.... except when I can get a discount . Just that they seemed so much older than me.

Hot again today 69 to 91 but the humidity has been brutal. So glad that all the hay is done for right now.  Have 2 more places to cut, they are always the last... then 2nd cutting of the orchard grass....

We got another downpour here this afternoon.... not at the house but up at the nursecow pasture and east.... poured down for a few minutes.... I had gone to get feed and just getting the last 2 bags into the building up there when it came down.   Didn't get enough to get the dust settled here at the house if they even got a sprinkle.  Rain/storms forecast for the next week.  Looked like it was getting pretty wet in your direction.... not sure exactly but I know you are near the coast...

Had some cows out and have no idea where they got out... they went up to the gate and the guy put them in.  I went up at nearly dark when my son called, and accounted for each and everyone by number on the list.  Will have to check fences in the morning... but I am wondering if they didn't get out the gate because the owners are at the house tonight.  They weren't there when I let the nurse cow out.... they are usually pretty anal about shutting the gate everytime they go in and out.... but if they both came up and one got there first, they might have left the gate open for the next one and a couple might have been close enough to slip out and go across the road into the yard and you could easily miss them????  I will check fences in the morning and make sure there aren't any trees down or anything like that. 

Found an email from the bank people from last Thursday.... didn't have reliable internet most of the weekend and of course we were gone on Sat and I was busy in the hayfields on Sun and nearly all day yesterday after PT..... needed a couple more pay stubs.... including the most recent.... which was pretty pitiful due to only a couple farms testing... I got some service this morning and sent them off.... and told them again that the paychecks are not a regular amount.... depends on who tests and doesn't and that they OFTEN skip in the hot weather months of July and Aug..... that they needed to worry about the yearly income not the bi-weekly paycheck.   It was mentioned that if they had that info by friday (last week)  ;  email was sent out Thursday afternoon.... that we could maybe close this thursday.... Guess not now. I sent a reply email and said that I had explained that the internet was spotty and that although I didn't often have much cell service, I could get texts and did check it often as I was in and out of service area and that no one had sent me any text about it....

People just don't listen.....so I am guessing that it might be next week now.....  D@#M anyway.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry ya missed the email, but if it would've closed this thurs, then things are Ready and just procedures had to be taken care of....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> OOPS  I put my foot in it that time.... I wasn't thinking about you in that "age frame", I don't think of myself as a senior or old.... except when I can get a discount . Just that they seemed so much older than me.




Just joking with ya!!   Hey, I don't feel as old as YOU, until I look into a mirror.      Then, I wonder who is looking back! It's mental. Somewhere, someone didn't tell your mind you aged -- surely beyond what you THINK you can still do in those grand plans we think up. I loved the "old biddys" part.    Haven't heard that in a while.



farmerjan said:


> have no idea where they got out



OMG -- sounds like life with my goats.  They come back when called or when "it's time"...ya know, feed bucket rattled or nap time in their shed.  The benefit of their learning "home".   There are times when I don't actually look -- they are out and will run back in the same way if food is being tossed in the bunker.   A "show me" technique.   Goats are a LOT smaller than cows!  



farmerjan said:


> that they needed to worry about the yearly income not the bi-weekly paycheck



This is *generally *just the last minute check to show you are still working, not so much annual income confirmation.   Annoying but ---


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses yeah I know the feeling.... who is that white haired person.... and where did this sore achy stiff body come from.

The cows were out right along the road.... had to look and seriously as they fly down that road. So, this morning I found a place where there weren't any staples in a post and they had bent the top 2 strands/sections of the woven wire down.  Reaching for grass and weeds.... and I think they went over kinda by accident... it was not a planned "break out" but an opportunistic kind of get out over the wire?  Fixed it and used the half dozen staples I keep in the truck....Will get some more staples to reinforce a few more spots but think/hope I got it.   Oh well.... it happens. 

Then went to PT and we did more of the "hurtful" stretching/pushing on/working through the tendons down the legs/knees and then did some of the vibrating massager.   I felt decent when I came out and have felt some more "relief" from it during the day.  I plan to see how I feel after I do the exercises/stretches this evening.  I mean when he uses his thumbs on those certain spots of the tendons, I like to come off the "table"  but it does seem to have benefits after... Like a "hurt so good"  after you stop.....
Then went and did laundry, then went to a farm to do a jump drive exchange that didn't work, had to reset something so it read it off my computer.  He is alot more savvy with them, and I know it, and he figured out what to do and then we could make the back up on the jump drive so he can put it in his computer.  He has robotic milkers at the home farm, but I still test the other smaller farm he has cows at.... Kind of a know it all jerk sometimes, but for some reason he has always liked me.... and I readily acknowledge his computer smarts compared to mine. 
Then went to the farm I tested last Friday (the "smaller farm) so I could drop off reports for that farmer/manager/milker after I had to can my old printer and install my other one I use occasionally at home.  Something in the other one went kafluey and it was not expensive and not worth worrying with since I have been using it for years.  Home printer is identical, so I will use it but had to "install" it's own drivers.... why the same models/makes/models can't all be universal like the old days I will never know. 

I want to get a "newer" computer for the "new house" as my old desk top is an XP.... yep ancient.  And the printers I have/had are not compatible with anything newer than windows 7 so will need something different for a windows 10 computer anyway.  So "use this one up"  with the win7 on the laptop for work since it is compatible....

Then I went and picked up the hams and bacons that were cured.... he sliced all the hams and I thought I would be getting some "hams" from the ends to cook... oh well, I probably didn't state it well.  I was surprised that they weren't frozen though.... maybe I didn't tell him to freeze them.  The bacons look good and I got ponhoss  (scrapple) and a couple of packages of lard so am not going to complain.  Will make a note for next hog.... GF isn"t a big cook so the slices will work better for him to take some down there.

Opps, time to get up the hill to do the nurse cow....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, we have a problem child and unfortunately, she will be someone else's problem tomorrow.  The heifer was out again this afternoon and neighbors put her in the field across from where she was supposed to be staying.  (Seems that there was only one out yesterday.... but 3 times someone put her back in and the one time that my son went up said it was #14 white tag.)    Son called and I went up.  She is walking the fences, looking for a way out.  I had some chicken feed in a bucket, so got her to follow into the catch pen in this pasture and shut the gate.  She is eating the feed then stops and starts walking the catch pen fence.  Really being a jerk.  So I went, got the truck and trailer, came back,  and back up to the pen.  She is acting like she is going to go over the boards, then puts her head between the bars of the gate and tries pushing it.  Really making me mad at this point.  I get the trailer door open and she is shoving the gate, it opened in, and I get it open and she walks right up on the trailer.  Then turns like she is coming back off and I got the trailer gate shut.  I was going to put her in the catch pen at the nurse cow barn, but was afraid she would go over that board fence or over the gate and bend it all up.  There is no spot that I can find where she got out, except a section of woven wire that the top wire is bent over like one section.  She is jumping it I am sure as the other cows are all contentedly grazing in another part of the field. 
So, that's it.  She is the same one that was out twice yesterday, same number.....
This field has the very best fences, we always put "problem children " here because no one gets out. 
So I don't know what her problem is, she sure wasn't acting like she was hungry for the grass.... the pasture they had put her in this afternoon, is above my knees... it is a winter pasture.... She didn't go off and calve as she is due in Oct or so and is as big as a house and not much udder developing so can't blame it on her "looking for a baby"....
So she wrote her ticket out of here and she will go to the stockyard tomorrow.  She is residing in the cattle trailer tonight because she cannot get out of it.... roof and all on it.....
Why she just decided that she was going to go gallavanting all over I have no idea.  She will eat grass out of the little girls hand when they are there at the farm.... in fact they just came back for 2 weeks as they closed on their house in Tn and cannot close on the one in Pa until like the 12-15 th of Aug.  But I cannot deal with this, if she gets hit by a vehicle we could have one he// of a lawsuit...... can't put her at the "big farm" since it backs up to the interstate and is right up the road from the Pilot Truck stop.... and it has the same type fences as are at snyders.  Thing is she is in with the heifers she was raised with, so not like I took her out and put her in somewhere unfamiliar....
Not going to deal with it.  Will sell her as a bred heifer, take my licks as I am not going to be responsible for her causing an accident or someone getting hurt or killed by her stupidity.  
If there was a hole in the fence, anything that I could "excuse" this getting out.... but to go over the fence is just not acceptable.  And now that she knows she can do it, she will be a chronic problem.  There are just n o "holes" trees down, low spots, stretched out wire, NOTHING.  And since she is right there along the road, and the one spot just bent over a bit... it has to be where she is getting out.  If there  was a down tree on the wire or anything in the back, then someone would be going with her and there would be tracks.... no tracks anywhere along the outside of the fence down in the back or anything. There is a driveway that runs along one side of the pasture to a house down in the back, and I went over that whole thing just to be sure there was nothing down.  Nope, and no tracks so she didn't come up the driveway there,  which is close to the corner where they put her in the other pasture.


----------



## farmerjan

It was sunny and got hot, hit 90 but then the clouds rolled in and we got a rain for a little bit about 3 or so, then just clouds, then another light softer rain for a little while around 7-8 or so I guess.  I managed to get cow loaded with only a few sprinkles but then it started to rain more after I got back to the house. 

Got the clothes in just as it started to rain the first time....

Had to go to the bank and make the deposit in a newly opened checking account so that the money will be there for the closing.  Have decided that I will make the mortgage payments from that account too.... I will move money in there every month a few days before the mtg payment is due and then have it made automatically/directly.   They don't pay any interest on the checking so even though "my bank"  wouldn't give me a mtg.... I will continue to keep the bulk of my money in the checking that will pay me interest.   They haven't told me a definite date but closing will be next week.

Then I came home and hauled a load of water for the nurse cow pen and put her in for the calves.

They better make a decision about the closing as I already have 2 farms that want to test, and the dr appt with the woman dr  on Wednesday.  Plus another that I need to call to test too. 

Rain is very welcome, and needed.  Especially if it continues as they are saying a front will stall and we will be getting precip for several days.  Then that trop storm is supposed to head up the coast.... all according to the path as to whether we get much/any over this far from the coast. 

Gotta get going.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know ya could "bite nails" with the anticipation...along with "holding your breath" waiting on the Closing...especially since we were there a yr and a half ago, and my memory hasn't gotten that bad, yet anyway....  ....but I assure ya when those keys hit your hand ya will be ready to do a Jig!!.........and just remember...I'll be dancing right along with ya....shore would like to be there to see that Big smile on your face too..........sorry bout the heifer, but I certainly would make the same decision....


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, that heifer had to go  ..  not her way though.  In Jan I sold a really good buck because he went over every fence I had!  damaging them as he was a big boy.   He even learned to  unplug the electric box.   When he came out OVER a cattle panel enclosure, well....I was done!!     He went to auction.  Brought good money, too.  Not enough for new fences    Was just a matter of time to find him with a broken leg anyway.   He left me with a lot of white kids.

I know this last wait is killer on the closing.   BTDT.  Soon, they say, soon!  Hope you haven't pulled all your hair out first


----------



## farmerjan

Woke up to fog again, then clouds, then some sun peeking through then clouds and then rain later on.  Had a good steady rain for a bit, an almost "downpour" then a shower then another decent steady rain for another little bit. It was raining when I got home so I glanced at the gauge and it looks to be about an inch but I didn't go dump it.  Will just do a total tomorrow.
Went to town and took the heifer. It was harder than I was anticipating as she kept looking at me like okay, what's this  all about.  But I just can't take a chance on her deciding to go over a fence and coming out into the road as someone comes around the corner, going too fast as they seem to most of the time, and having an accident where someone gets hurt or killed.  I did not go back for the sale, what she brings is what she brings.  She was being sold as bred due in Oct.... but she did look like the jersey/angus cross that she was,  so I am not expecting a very good check.  Too dairy and not enough beefy looking.
Got back and went to the pasture and did the cow.  Then went to the pasture where my son was bush hogging.  He asked me to bring a shovel and digging bar;  he hit the water hydrant and itwas messed up and water filling the hole.  So he had to dig it up after turning off the breaker.  I got on the tractor and started bush hogging.  He had to go get parts and then came back and I saw him going out and he texted & said he got it fixed.  For me to bush hog until I wanted to quit.  I had finished the one field that he had done 3/4 of and gone into the 3rd field.  We had moved the cows from the 1st field into the 2nd (middle) field 2 weeks ago.  They won't go to the 3rd one until after Sept or Oct and then we will load them out of there.  There aren't as many there this year so they are not getting eaten down as fast.  Really should be more there but he had been in a rush and moved some to another place that needed to be here and so now the other place is at max plus, and this place is understocked.  Tried to tell him when he moved that other bunch.... not bothering to say anything now.
So I finished the 3rd field except for a couple places he can do with going inbetween some trees and such.  Then if anything gets torn up it's not my fault.  He doesn't know that I finished that field.... so all that needs to be done is field #1 needs to be gone over to knock down any thistles or weeds and since it is well grazed and just coming back green, it will be ALOT easier to see rocks/ledge etc....
Turned the nurse cow out on my way home and am done for the night.  I was on the tractor for nearly 6 1/2 hours and had had enough.  Knees are aching from too little movement even though I try to move them and even stop and stand for a few minutes every so often.  I have a headache too today.  Probably nerves/upset over the stupid heifer.  If she wasn't one that had been friendly it wouldn't have bothered me.  Sent that one to butcher that wouldn't stop sucking cows without a second qualm. 

So I am going to make something for supper,  take a shower, wash my hair, and quit early tonight.  May take something for the aching knees so I can go to sleep. 
It is supposed to have a few lingering showers tonight, then a little sun early with more coming in Sat eve and Sunday.  Then we are looking at some possibilities from the "now" hurricane heading towards Fl and up the east coast. Monday into Tuesday ???? One model has the storm coming further inland than they were thinking yesterday..... won't know til it gets here.

Have PT Monday morning, 200 cow herd for that afternoon.  The 500+ cow herd on Tuesday  aft., if they don't call.  They are having some trouble with the computer that identifies the cows and then they don't get a recorded milk weight.... so not only would we have to get their numbers individually instead of off the "reader" in the barn, but they won't have the correct milk recorded.  We are planning but there is a possibility they will call and cancel.  Nice that they gave me a heads up at least.  Then Wed. 9:00 a.m. appt with woman dr in  Charlottesville for the knee consultation, and then a 250 cow herd Wed aft and Thurs morn.  They are a 2 x (times) test.  I told them when he called and wanted Tues or Wed that I would have to do wed/thurs, but because of the dr appt I would leave the meters and they would have to set them up since I wasn't sure how long I would be at the appt. .  I honestly suspect that I will be home by 1, and they don't start milking til 3:15.... but it will do them good to do the set up since I wanted to do them when I didn't have anything scheduled a week ago, and it didn't suit....That way I don't have to rush.  As it is I will have to pack all the 500 cow herd samples Tues eve so they will go out  Wed ;  I will drop them on my way out wed morning early.  Takes an hour + to go to Charlottesville and I have no idea of the traffic situation.... no college yet... if they ever open it up at UVA....???  I sure won't have time to pack them when I get home.  It will be a later night on Tues than I would like.

This is what I was trying to explain to the bank people.  My schedule is not set and now that it has cooled off a bit... I expect everyone that put it off will want to test all at the same time... and really make my knees ache.  Sure, that next paycheck will be a whole lot more, but I would much prefer that it were more spaced out....
So they better be willing to do the closing on Tuesday morning, because Mon and Wed are out.  Of course I sent a text today and have heard nothing back......and I had some phone service at the pasture.... got all the texts my son sent.... I am going to send an email also and they will get it Monday morning.... the one has been on vacation and is expected back on Monday, so I hope she gets it since they are so all fired wanting to correspond by email....

Gee Whiz, it is the first of August already, rent due again..... Money is a little tight right now since I transferred that money to the other bank.... and as far as that goes, telling me it takes 3 days to clear is a CROCK.... I wrote the check 7-30-2020, yesterday, Thursday morning.... It was deducted from my account today 7-31-2020.  So between that, and I had to go pick up the cured hams and bacons and ponhoss and some lard, and wrote a check for a little over $300.  for that, all of a sudden there isn't much in the account.  The Blue cross supplement payment comes out on the 5th, up to $101 now from the $88 it used to be, but that is okay because it is helping pay all the medical bills and the therapy too.... guess the check from the heifer will help keep me solvent until the next decent paycheck.  I didn't get paid for the cattle he took  the other night, as he hasn't gotten paid yet.  the 3 brought about 12-1300, and that is okay, they were not "the cream of the crop".... the belted was still smallish... the other 2 were just mediocre.  Since prices at the stockyards were decent last week, most everything will go there that has to go;  when it has to go.


----------



## Baymule

Too bad about the jumping cow. Liability is a big issue and you sure don't need that. Plus she would soon teach the others how to jump fences. She might have been a nice cow, but you just can't put up with that.


----------



## rachels.haven

Close, close, close! 
(And be done!)


----------



## farmerjan

Sent a text about the closing and my schedule and got one back that they are waiting on the underwriters ( that was the excuse last week, the underwriters needed more paycheck info).... and that it might be Thursday or Friday this week.  I am getting really really unhappy with all this. They have had all they really needed to know for 2 weeks..... 
Sending an  email to the other bank person and basically telling her the same thing, about my schedule, about how all the info was sent to them last Tuesday, that the money has cleared my account and that Tuesday is the only day that is going to work due to my now busy testing schedule.  See what she has to say in return on her return from Vacation on Monday. 
If it wasn't the right place at the right time at the RIGHT price, I would have half a mind to tell them to stuff it.... D@#N all this BS. 

Had 1.1 inches of rain in the gauge and the radar is showing some storms coming through but they may skirt us here;  looks like we are on the edges.  

Put some of the ham steaks in the freezer and the ponhoss, to freeze. will put more in later.  Wanted them to freeze flat in the package so had limited working space with only able to make one shelf empty.... Should get them mostly all done by this evening I hope. 
Got the meters in the truck for monday's test, Sunday aft doesn't need any they have their own weigh jars.  Tuesday will be electronics with their own samplers and I will leave the meters at the farm to set up for the Wed-thurs test. figured if it was pouring down rain I didn't want to be putting that stuff in the truck then.  Got to get all the sample bottles ready.  The big farm on Tuesday they go right in the shipping boxes, but the other farms the bottles go into coated metal racks that I  take into the barns.  Since the boxes only hold 60 bottles, and my racks will hold 96 full, it is less to carry into the barn and the racks are not as bulky as the boxes. 

Need to make something for lunch.... never did eat then went up to the nurse cow, and then came home and got going on the stuff into the truck and all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hang in there Jan, you can do this!!....  ....things will be ironed out and a closing will be set....during these times, I'm sure there are many things that aren't operating real smoothly, and anywhere near "normal" with so many working remotely....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> If it wasn't the right place at the right time at the RIGHT price, I would have half a mind to tell them to stuff it.... D@#N all this BS.


Deep breath in, exhale through your mouth. Sit cross legged, hands on your knees, index fingers touching thumbs and say "Om, Om, Om". 

Too bad the sellers didn't want to hold the mortgage, at least for a year or two.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, yeah no kidding.  I would have already been working on it..... Oh well, I will take all advice to CHILL OUT🥶.

Had an interesting experience this evening.  On the way home from turning the nurse cow out, came down by the dumpsters and on the concrete bridge was a young black bear.  Probably 100-150 lbs.... like last years cub or something... not small to still be on the momma.  I have been seeing one almost every year down in this general area so there has to be at least a breeding pair in the general vicinity as I have seen a female with a cub before.... and twice a single.  Once was a big one, the other time one a little bigger than this one.  Wasn't at the dumpster, just on the bridge over the good sized creek there.  Turned and ambled quickly over to the other side and into the weeds on the side of the road.


----------



## drstratton

Baymule said:


> Slaughter places here are booked over a year out. It is nuts.
> 
> On the freezer.......they are scarce as hen's teeth 'round here. Have to order them weeks and weeks out to get one, if then. Freezers are the "New Toilet Paper".


We ordered one in April and just got it 2 weeks ago! They are definitely hard to come by!


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, the guys working on the cell tower road and all said that they wouldn't be here this coming week, but should be back the following week.  Have another job in NC they are working on... But the one guy said that they will come look at the boxwoods and what I want down/gone.  So the D@#N closing better be soon.... I am not doing much here as I want to move stuff without all the packing and unpacking.... but I am getting antsy to do SOMETHING.  Painting and all HAS to be done first..... and getting the bathroom done.... and the boxwoods have to go before I can get any kind of a storage building type thing there to house the freezers and such since that is in the area I want it behind the house but accessible...


----------



## Bruce

Breathe Jan, Breathe!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya remind me of Joyce....


----------



## Mini Horses

There is a GOOD side to this slooow close....double payments haven't started yet!    And, the sellers may agree to let you down those boxwoods even if not closed (hope it is!) to fit the crew schedule.  You said they wanted them out anyway...pros doing would be a plus for them.

Bear -- ok, cute in their own place.  LOL   We have some black bear here and I have never seen one near my farm,  except on the back of a truck at a check station.  It was from 10 miles off.   We do have many of them in the Dismal Swamp, say 30 miles away.   I'm good with none here!!  One day I thought there were a couple at the rear of the farm, next field over.  To the naked eye, they were piddling along as big black forms.   Binocs showed it to be two huge wild turkeys, posturing to one another.  Whew!

We FINALLY got rain here...Thursday.   A good rain.   More coming with the hurricane, prob Tues.   That's good -- the rain -- as we've been deprived and extremely hot all of July.   Pastures -- geesh.   You know all about grass and rain!!


----------



## Baymule

I so feel your pain! Nearly 40 years ago, my ex and I bought a house. We went to the bank on the corner, filled out an application, put down a hefty down payment, closed, moved in. It was NOTHING like buying a house now, where you are looked at with suspicion like you are a criminal of the lowest kind. It is a wonder to me that people still buy homes, it is a horrible process.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

We are all rooting for you, Miss @farmerjan!   Take Mr. @Bruce's advice: deep breath in, exhale. OK, now push! (Wait, that for something else! )


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, if I push @Senile_Texas_Aggie , it will be someone right into the wall with a  "we are going to do this closing today, aren't we" ????? 

Getting hot and sticky again.  only got down to 71 , already mid 80's but very "close".  Sun coming and going, some clouds. Supposed to maybe get some wet stuff, the sky is black to the south.  But the models on the radar have it staying just to the east as it travels up along the mountains.  Depends on whether it gets into the Shenandoah valley as it comes up from Roanoke..... the valley falls between the blue ridge and the appalachians.... and it sorta "starts" down around Roanoke where the blue ridge mtns rise to the east and the appalachians are west of the Shen valley.  Sometimes it gets trapped coming up between, sometimes if it is coming in from one side or another, it is stopped by the mountains and we get very little here.  
Quite a breeze out there now that we didn't have earlier.  
Got all my sample bottles for the farm this aft and the ones for the farm tomorrow in the racks I use.  Got a text reminding me about the PT appt in the morning.  I think I may leave early and go see about some paint at lowes.  You can pay and get some sample cans of colors you are thinking about and I may go do that so I can see what they will look like as soon as this closing happens.  Then I can get the full gallons or whatever I am going to need for the different rooms.  I am thinking to do the kitchen and bathroom the same in a light yellow semi-gloss for easier washing/wiping.  Probably do the same color in the utility room since it adjoins.  Make it easy and it will brighten up the rooms.  Or maybe do the kitchen and utility the same and then do the bathroom a different color?  I just don't know until I stand in the house and just look.... and after I get those boxwood huge bushes gone so there is some light on that side of the house.  
It will probably take 2 coats to cover the "lavender" in the room I am going to use as the bedroom.  It will be a blue.  Thinking to do the  LR in a lt green.  
Do you know how many SHADES of  each color there are?????   I am going color blind looking at the different shades of yellow....and each different company has different names for different shades..... That is why I think that I just need to get a couple of the sample cans, they are like 3-4 dollars for like a half pint or something.... because I am having some major trouble looking at the paint cards after awhile.

Got a bunch of stuff that needs to get dropped off at the dumpsters as I go by.  They are pretty mcuh stopping most of the recycling here because there is no place to sell it.  Lexington city has stopped all theirs, and even though they are still doing some in the county here, I have seen loads of the plastics get taken to the landfill and just dumped because they can't "move it" .  I am at the point of why bother any more. Sad situation.  At least I will be able to recycle all my paper stuff.... burn what I can't shred and use for the chickens or in the garden etc.


----------



## drstratton

Mike CHS said:


> We haven't been in a Walmart in several months so no idea what they might have for canning.  We switched over to reusable lids and seals for canning 10 years ago so we don't need to buy any fortunately.


I didn't know there were reusable lids and seals...I will have to look into that! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike CHS

drstratton said:


> I didn't know there were reusable lids and seals...I will have to look into that! Thanks Mike!



They are at quite a few vendors now.  Just search for "Tattler Lids"

Edit to add:  We still use some of the conventional lids since we give so many jars away and the Tattler lids a a bit expensive to be giving away, especially since we rarely get an empty jar back.


----------



## drstratton

Mike CHS said:


> They are at quite a few vendors now.  Just search for "Tattler Lids"
> 
> Edit to add:  We still use some of the conventional lids since we give so many jars away and the Tattler lids a a bit expensive to be giving away, especially since we rarely get an empty jar back.


Thank you so much! Yeah, I've always counted the jars shared as a part of the gift!


----------



## drstratton

I am finally caught up & I'm completely exhausted! I don't know how you get it all done! I hope that your closing happens on Tuesday. It certainly is much harder now to buy & sell a house! Hang in there, there's a light at the end of the tunnel! 

I'm glad to hear that the massage therapy is helping with your knee pain & mobility. When you get them done, you will feel like a new woman! 💞


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> More coming with the hurricane, prob Tues.


2-4"



drstratton said:


> Yeah, I've always counted the jars shared as a part of the gift!


Maybe if you returned the jars you would get even MORE gifts!
I return the jars to the vendors at the Farmer's Market as I know they are an expense. Clearly doing so it quite uncommon. The couple we get our ground beef and salad dressing from have a $0.50 deposit on the dressing bottles.


----------



## drstratton

Bruce said:


> 2-4"
> 
> 
> Maybe if you returned the jars you would get even MORE gifts!
> I return the jars to the vendors at the Farmer's Market as I know they are an expense. Clearly doing so it quite uncommon. The couple we get our ground beef and salad dressing from have a $0.50 deposit on the dressing bottles.


I was talking about the jars of canned goods that I've shared! 😁

I hadn't thought of returning to vendors, but I don't usually buy canned items at the farmers market!


----------



## Bruce

Oh, then you don't want them back or you'd feel obligated to give them yet another gift!


----------



## drstratton

Bruce said:


> Oh, then you don't want them back or you'd feel obligated to give them yet another gift!


I love to share...💞


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Long day and tomorrow will be longer.... Wed even longer. Oh well.

Packed the samples early, dropped them off on the way to PT.  Worked on my ankle some as it has seemed stiff.... they say that it really has almost the same range of motion in 3 directions and only a little less with the pushing the toes/ankle down forward.... that it is partly that I don't feel it that I think it isn't moving that much.  That I cannot expect it to move as far or be as flexible as the other because it is a "simple" joint  replacement and that the actual ankle is much more complicated and that there is no way to replicate it exactly and still have strength and stability.... 

Came back, changed into "work clothes",  did the cow w /calves.  Got all my needed stuff loaded in the truck, and left and went by the pasture but none of the cows/calves were out in the front grazing.  They mostly come down there to graze in the afternoon/evenings.  So didn't see what was there/not there.  Went on to the farm as it was getting later than I had thought.  Managed to get there in the pouring rain, but waited about 5 minutes and it let up and I got everything into the barn and set up and then it showered again.  Then we got started milking about 2:10, and was done by 4:30.... she milks fast.  Knees were getting to me because there was next to no sit down for a minute break.   Then had to wait for the wash cycles to completely finish and I pulled the meters off the brackets and got things loaded into the truck.  Farmer came by just as I was almost done, carried the tote with the last bunch of meters and then picked some sweet corn and a cantaloupe.... really nice of him.  I had already had some other stuff out for supper, but am going to cut into that cantaloupe in a few minutes..... I didn't have the energy to do the corn tonight, but plan on some for lunch tomorrow.  

Had 1 inch of rain in gauge tonight.  It rained a little at the farm, then we got a downpour, then some more showers.  It rained harder in some areas as I saw some washed out areas along the sides of the roads.  I came home back by that pasture, and there was a cow/calf pair out in the road....it was a neighbors, and  I put her into a pasture he has there.  There were a couple more in a hayfield right near there, and they were probably his, and then when I came by our pasture, there were at least 2 and maybe 4 ( 1 pair or 2 pairs)  more animals in our field.  So I assume ours were still in.... and then a couple extra, that supposedly were put in there last night when they thought they were ours. I couldn't see everywhere so can't be sure, but I am pretty sure there were 7 pair in there and there should be 5 pair.  Always something. 

Don't know if I am going to pack the samples tonight or tomorrow morning.  I do have to get the rest of the meters on the truck, and the hoses, to take to the Wed eve farm, tomorrow (tues)  so they have them for set up on wed.  I will be 10 or later getting home Tues night and have to be at the dr at 9:30 and have to do my cow before I go Wed morning.  So I might just wimp out tonight and not pack this afternoons samples... I will see after I get a shower.  

I tested 6 farms in all of July, I will do 5 this week.....Feast or Famine


----------



## farmerjan

Actually had some "e-docs" from the bank to sign... sent to me at 5:54 on the letterhead of the e-mail.... Of course I was in the barn so just now got on my e-mail.... so I did the e-sign, and sent them back.... so let's see what they say tomorrow.  I intend to send a text in the morning saying that I got them and signed them and sent them back.....( so what is the procedure from here?)  I guess I should be diplomatic and wait to see what they say. 
Interest rate is actually  2.86 % .....so whatever that is compounded... like 3.25 or something;  and after a year I can request to not have the taxes and insurance included.... which I will do, and will prepay the ins for a year ahead.... and only pay the taxes when they are due twice a year...... and let that 100 a month sit in my account and earn interest. Ins is about 32. a month, and I would rather have it paid a year in advance.  Going to get my vehicle ins switched over to them too.    And yes, I have the discipline to make sure that I have the tax money to pay when it is due. 
So maybe this is going to happen.  But I doubt tomorrow...... I did not have time to go by lowe's today, but might be able to tomorrow to see about the paint samples.... maybe get into it this weekend????? Just to start to make some decisions and get the ball rolling....
Just to get it done..... Figure that it will be Nov to be all moved in????  Will have to let Glenn know as soon as it is official so he can see what will work for him.  Gotta have a bathroom with a working shower....

Son has a clawfoot tub that I think is the right size, but it needs to be refinished on the outside, got to find out where I can get that done.... Glenn should know that.  And to get my propane stove refurbished.... he is going to take it to Pa to somewhere he has had a couple done.  The orifices need replacing???? Oh to have my stove back again.....That means arranging for propane too.
Oh and I have to get the electric changed over to me. And the wire run for the internet service through the elec company......but then I can stop the internet here at this house and just do what I need to up there. 
Gonna be a PITA to have bills at both places for a couple of months.....

I am sure that the owners will be glad too.....  and now I can get the guys from the cell tower road to go up with me and look at the boxwoods and the other tree (dead) that I want down/out..... And now I will be able to talk to the guys about the outdoor wood stove too.....really want that as opposed to oil, although I will fill the tank once I get the furnace gone over and make sure it is okay..... want to make sure there is back up if I do get the knees done,  I won't be able to go out and put wood in the stove.   I am concerned about the whole situation in this country and want to have things in place to be as self sufficient as possible. 
Guess I need to make a definite decision on the storage building pretty soon too....

All at once of course;  well next week will be soon enough to make some of those decisions....

First;  get the paint samples, really look over the bathroom deal, and see what it will take to start tearing the tub/shower out and then see what we are dealing with.  Get the guys to look at the boxwoods & if they will/can take them out. 
Get the ceilings painted at least, so then I can get into the bedroom and get the walls painted and the (only) rug cleaned. Get whatever needs doing, in the utility room,   painting etc.,  to get the washing machine moved there.
Put up my clothesline so I can dry my clothes.
Start getting the other rooms painted.  Clean the kitchen cabinets and put shelf paper down so I can start moving stuff up there. 
Then I can at least start moving clothes that I don't need to wear right now.  Figure out if I want to build in a closet (old house,  there aren't any closets)  or have a wardrobe.  Since the downstairs "bedroom" really could be a den instead of a bedroom,  once I get a bathroom upstairs, don't know if I want a closet in there.  But maybe a closet would be a plus.  Gotta stand there and look at the room a bit.  Maybe just invest in one of those "space saver" things that has places to hang stuff and all that.  Could always use it later somewhere else  like for winter clothes storage;  if I decide to build a closet.  I was thinking that I would like a closet out of the wood we are going to do the upstairs ceilings with....

Now I am getting a little more enthusiastic that it is going to happen.  I really needed something to give me something positive to work towards. 

Trying to post this and of course the internet light is red..... hoping I can get it sent off as it blinks off and on green....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I believe the next ya hear from them will be to inform ya of the clear to close approval from the underwriter and a time will be set....do some hand stretches and limber it up some, there are about 100pgs to initial and sign....sure don't want ya to get a cramp in them.... 🤣


----------



## Bruce

Buying/selling during Covid is a lot easier than before. Sign the POA for the lawyer in his parking lot. He wears his hand out signing everything later 



farmerjan said:


> That means arranging for propane too.


I don't know about there but here if the propane company owns the tank you have NO CHOICE but to buy propane from them. They have you locked and make use of that fact. Buy your own tank.


----------



## farmerjan

Got an email from the bank people wanting some more info today.  Wanted the last 3 month statement from the retirement account (Apr-June)  which makes no sense since I took 2/3 of it out for the downpayment  in July.... then there is a "discrepency" in the name of the depositor of the money into my checking account than what the company"s name is that handles our retirement investments..... that they needed to contact the investment firm about the discrepency in the name of the depositor....then they wanted to know where a $2,000 deposit came from that was put into my account in the end of June. That the underwriters were questioning it..... I asked why does it matter, since it does not violate any federal regulations for amounts deposited.  They are getting very intrusive into my private money dealings.  I said that not that it should matter, but that my son owed me some money and that is where it came from and that I would sign a letter to that effect.  
So, I made a copy of the retirement account, and I will mail it to them.  And as for the name difference, I told them that they can contact the company that handles the retirement funds and get them to write a letter about the name difference.... that I really had nothing to do with that end of it.  

But on top of this they have also said it is clear to close, so why do they need this stuff.... and the lawyers' office left me a message while I was testing that the date is set for NEXT Thursday....Aug 13th.  

I read through all the papers, and said that as I read it,  that I can have the escrow for the taxes and insurance stopped, that I was therefore responsible for it and any penalties if it should be late or not paid;   and that I wanted to make sure that I have that right as I intend to have it changed next year.  That I normally pay my insurance a year ahead, and that I preferred to keep my money for the taxes until it was due to be paid and pay it myself.  Also, said that I want to set it up to automatically pay the mortgage payment from the checking account that they needed me to open for the closing money.... that I understood that I would be responsible for making sure the money was in there prior to the due date.  And that I wanted to know the procedure for paying extra on the principle as it was stated in the papers that there is no prepayment penalty.  So that I could pay extra on the principle separate from the mortgage payment so that it could get paid off sooner, and reduce my interest payments also.   Tried to be somewhat diplomatic  but it was stretching it for me.....

The rate is 2.86% with it amounting to 3.45% over time;  whatever that is called.  I can't think of the right word.  Still cheap enough, but there are too many questions about money transactions to suit me.  Sad thing is, this is the way things are going in this country.  They want to keep tabs on EVERYTHING  you do.  

Since my son does all the farm taxes etc., any money that is for my cows already has run through the farm's system.  I am not going to pay income taxes on it (again) when he gives it to me.  They can take it and shove it.  Things that get sold through the stockyards are by check... but I can tell you that any of the ones that get sold for meat are going to start being strictly in cash.  Tired of them wanting to know things that are none of their business...... I don't charge labor against the business, so I am not paying taxes for things that are already on the books like his selling cattle etc. .  This is getting to be a bunch of bull.....
I did not claim any cattle income as part of my income to be considered for the mortgage loan.... it is none of their business where I get the money as long as they can't prove I am getting it illegally.... like growing weed..... 
I am going to make sure that my credit union does not share any more of my checking account info going forward.  I authorized it so that the mtg co.,  could see that I had a regular direct deposit from the SS and from my employer ...even though the amounts from work varied greatly.... but as soon as the mortgage papers are signed, I am going to revoke any access to the checking account without express written consent ( as they now have).  Done with this nosy intrusion into my finances.   The checking account at this bank will be all they need to see and as long as I put the money into it every month to pay the mtg., that is all they need to know.  I will make the deposit with cash too, so they don't have my checking account number regularly again either.  
No wonder people get paranoid about stuff....


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, no I don't want my own tank.  They have the tank, yes they are the only company I can buy from.  They also do the hook up and they are responsible for the lines, the hook up etc.  On their head if anything leaks or doesn't work right.  There are only 2 companies in this area that have propane and both are decent to deal with.  Let them deal with all the hooking up, running the lines etc.... if I want to put in a generator, which I have long wanted to do, then they will also be responsible for the propane hook up to that.  And it allows me to get a bigger tank put in, so then can buy at optimal prices.  And then I don't have to be on a regular schedule for deliveries.... just have to get a delivery when I want/need it.  I get my fuel oil here at the house.  Set up on a pay as I go, call them for a delivery, and give them a cc# and they charge it after the delivery is made.  I pay it off when the bill comes in.  Or I can go by the office and pay for it in person.


----------



## farmerjan

And I disagree that it is easier to do things since the covid crap.... getting things done takes longer, and there is too much back and forth.  Sick of these constant emails, back and forth crap.  Give me the list of stuff, I provide it, and it gets done. Not constantly wanting more and then having to deal with bad internet service and such. 
  The whole BS of the DMV is driving me nuts trying to get a duplicate title for a truck..... when I used to go in there, fill out the paperwork, yes I had to wait my turn.... but then they did it and I walked out of there with it. 
This whole covid crap shutdown stuff has given them more excuses to take their sweet time to do stuff, and to not get things done in a timely matter.  They don't have to face you, so don't worry about if things aren't pushed through. 
Like that judgement thing I had, it took over 3 weeks for the thing to come back in the mail.... when it could have been settled in no more than 2 trips to the courthouse max.  BS.


----------



## Baymule

Buying a house these days makes you feel like a criminal. It is a horrible process, I sure feel your pain. Keep your eye on the prize, you are almost there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know exactly how ya feel....and I didn't appreciate the exposing of everything we did....but it sure opened my eyes to the extint they "violate" ya thru the process.....I'm not a very good "hoop jumper" either, cause I wanna know "why", but we made it thru and so can you.....sooo Happy ya have a closing set and once ya get in the house ya can get things straightened back out and get back to business as usual.....


----------



## thistlebloom

We own our own propane tank now. It came with the house, but was owned by the propane co. at the time we bought. The house had a propane fireplace which was intended to be a heat source. It was a propane sucker and we never liked it, so we replaced it with a wood stove. That in turn cut way back on our propane use. The propane co. said we didn't use enough propane in the big tank to justify them keeping us,  I don't remember the exact reason this was a bad  thing for their delivery.
  So anyway, we could buy a smaller one from them, or buy the one we have. We considered a few different ways to go, buying smaller portable tanks that we could haul in and fill, buy a smaller tank etc...
In the end we bought the old tank and can choose who we get propane from. 
But we have no reason to change suppliers, they are a good company. If we did shop around, to save three cents a gallon, the new company would have to come inspect the lines and hookups, which is understandable, but they don't do it for free. So here we are, and I can totally understand your logic on keeping the tank you have Jan.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, quick update. Closing set for 10:30 (this confirmed from the lawyers office)  on Thursday Aug 13th.  Of course, subject to change.  Started to tell me from the lawyers office that I would have to have a bank wire for the closing costs and that they would notify me on the exact amount.  I said WHOA, I opened an account at Cornerstone bank for the express purpose of not having to do a wire and spending more money.  The money was deposited in that bank on 7-30 and was deducted from my account at my credit union on 7-31.... so I have no intention of having to do a wire transfer of any kind.  They said, oh, yes, we deal with that bank so we can do it that way.  YOU'RE D#@NED right you can do it that way.....
Talked to the lady at the ins co and ran it by her about the bank wanting to know about the 2,000 deposit and she said she has never heard of any bank requesting that sort of personal info....  she said she usually deals with a couple of other mortgage companies and not this bank.  We talked about this whole situation and she said to just try to comply with what I HAVE to, and that once it is done, they will not be able to keep questioning.... agrees that I should go ahead next year and get the taxes and ins payment out of the escrow account like I want since it is allowed in the agreement.... 

I already called the credit union that wouldn't do the mortgage due to the property needing the work done..... which I still am a little "sore about".... and there is nothing in my file that gives blanket approval for any information to be given out.  I explained when and why and she said it looks like it was a one time thing due to my phone conversation so that I could prove the direct deposits from my paycheck, and SS and that the money had been deposited from the retirement account for the down payment. That was a 30 day "running statement" so it did include the day the 2,000 deposit was made that they questioned.   But heretofore, they will not give out any other info without my express permission directly by phone with them, or a written e-mail or statement.  So that is taken care of.  

I am mailing the info about the last 3 month retirement account statement, which makes no sense since the ending date is june 30th and the withdrawal was early july.... so the balance is completely irrelevant to todays' balance....  but that is their problem.  They cannot attach it .... and with the way this country is going, if things get bad this fall, I will be withdrawing it way down before it can be taxed out of existence to pay for more "give away programs" to all those who think they are entitled to freebies.... We'll see what happens with the elections.  

Not  a very good trip to the dr.  Yes, she agreed that they both need replacing and can see the reasoning behind doing both.  However, she doesn't do both at the same time.  A colleague does do both at the same time and is referring me to him.  They now have all the x-rays, and she is going to discuss it with him.  She agrees that the knees are probably hampering the ankle recovery a bit since I cannot take the standing/pressure for a long time with the knees so not as effective to working the ankle.... although she said that it seems that it is doing pretty good which I said I agree.
Good thing is she said from the visit 2 yrs ago, I have lost nearly 10 lbs so she said that was GREAT.... and my blood pressure there was 125/75 and she said that was a great improvement over the 148/86 from 2 yrs ago. I had gone in for a consultation appt then they "lost me" in the shuffle in the waiting room and Dr had to go to do surgery and was very apologetic to not be able to give me a "real appt". )  And way below what I was seeing from the drs at Duke.  The person that took it,  did it twice,  since I was so surprised it was down from the 160's / 80's  from the last several at Duke.  She joked that it was because I was so relaxed and felt good about being at that Dr. office. 

So, I will talk to the other dr there once they contact me.  But I did ask her about the newer procedure I had heard about, the Makko procedure, that uses the robots and all, and she said that she is watching it, that it is fairly new but that it might have pretty good promise.  So, maybe I will find some combination of "drugs" pain relief, to wait a bit for that to become more common.  Especially want to see how the PT guy's mom does with hers in Md in Sept.....

Well, time to head to the farm that I dropped the stuff off at to set up.  I am purposely not in a big rush to get there, let them set it up..... 
Time to think seriously about "retirement"..... at least these farms that require all the equipment set ups..... wouldn't be bad to keep the ones like yesterday where 15 min to put their samplers in place,  and the rest is computer generated.... and the easy ones with their own systems .... Well, get the closing, get the work done, get some of the stuff I want/need done like the outdoor furnace to burn wood and the storage building..... decide about the knees.....  
Had someone tell me about a product that they tried that has really helped them with their arthritis pain in the knees, so I am going to try it.  Might buy me some time to explore this newer "Makko" procedure....maybe make it less uncomfortable to walk & get around???? Worst it can do is nothing.....

Keep your collective fingers crossed that the 13th (luckily it is THURSDAY)  goes as planned.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> then they wanted to know where a $2,000 deposit came from that was put into my account in the end of June. That the underwriters were questioning it..... I asked why does it matter, since it does not violate any federal regulations for amounts deposited.


Silly I know but they probably want to make sure you aren't borrowing money from someone to make the closing and will have to pay it back later potentially endangering your ability to pay the mortgage. 



farmerjan said:


> And I disagree that it is easier to do things since the covid crap.... getting things done takes longer, and there is too much back and forth.


Well it was easier for US! I don't know about the people who bought the house, they went with a mortgage at the bank rather than having us finance it (with their money).



farmerjan said:


> so the balance is completely irrelevant to todays' balance


Yep, really stupid. You could go to Vegas (well maybe Jersey for you) and blow it all at the casino as soon as they get all the paperwork they want.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, no kidding @Bruce...about taking the money and going to vegas or wherever... .... but I am trying really hard to be "not too p.o.'ed" .  And even if I was borrowing from someone else for the downpayment, it still is none of their business..... as long as my down payment is the 20% I said I was going to make,  and they see that there was the withdrawal and subsequent deposit in my account for the bulk of it, it is none of their business if I borrow 1,000 or 2,000 from 10 other people for whatever....They are not my accountant, or my mother, or my keeper.....
Talked to the owners this eve to make sure I keep them in the loop, and in the course of conversation I apologized for the delay because everytime I have things done, they (the bank)  ask for something else... and I mentioned the bank questioning the deposit.... they know that my son and I have the farming "enterprise" together... and that I get money for my cows usually direct from my son and they agreed that it was highly intrusive of them to question any deposit that was made into my account.  They are the kind of people that do things legal, but that they don't want someone looking over their shoulders for every Christmas tree that might get sold for cash or something. 
They said that the lawyer's office had sent them an email about the closing date set for 13th... and they weren't upset with me for the delay.  I want to stay on the good side of them, as they are friends as well as us renting the pasture and crop field that we grow some of the hay and/or sorghum/sudan on.  But mostly, they are nice people and deserve to know what is what.... and that it isn't me trying to hold off. 
That money transferred to that bank will sit there for 2 weeks, when it could have been earning more interest in my checking account at the credit union still.... minor maybe, but for the month of July it earned me over 16.00 in interest and it was only in there for 2 weeks.... little things like that get to me. 
And there is the equivalent of 2 months mortgage payments sitting in the bank after they take out the closing costs/down payment etc..... again.... as long as it is made, it is none of their business if I work as a call girl on the side....


----------



## farmerjan

P.S.   I'd probably have to PAY someone instead of them paying me for being a call girl.... too old, too grey/white, too many calluses on my hands.... plus a farmers tan isn't all that attractive to most except farmers....


----------



## Baymule

My farmer's tan is a brown strip across the small of my back, above my butt crack. It's from being stooped over, pulling weeds, my T-shirt riding up and blue jeans sliding down. I will point out that is is NOT plumbers butt!


----------



## farmerjan

Mine is my arms from short sleeved cotton type western snap shirts,  V neck, and face below a cap across forehead... and back of the neck.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Mine is my arms from short sleeved cotton type western snap shirts,  V neck, and face below a cap across forehead... and back of the neck.


We take our clothes off and look like a patchwork quilt. a wrinkled one too!


----------



## Bruce

I suspect you prefer the wrinkles to having someone heat up the iron to smooth them out.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> P.S. I'd probably have to PAY someone instead of them paying me for being a call girl.... too old, too grey/white, too many calluses on my hands.... plus a farmers tan isn't all that attractive to most except farmers....



I think you are being too modest, Miss Farmerjan!  You'd probably have a good customer base, should you decide to do something like that!


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, just a few minutes and I am heading up to turn the cow out from the calves.  

took some stuff and dropped it at the bank that they wanted, the 3 month statement from my retirement account which is simply superfluous.... and they want one other page.... which I don't consider any of their business, but since they got that page with the earlier 3 month statement, I will supply it.  But once this is done, they will have absolutely no access to any of the accounts.  End of story.  
Pray for Thursday to get here.....and the closing to happen.... I am at the point of not being responsible for a lost temper tantrum if this keeps up.  
Caught a young red fox in the trap and cannot make myself shoot it so will take it to a place where they actually ride to the hounds.... and they do not kill the foxes.... it borders one pasture we have, and there are several thousand acres with the surrounding pastures, the power lines, woods etc... and all running through that area.  
There were 3 days with no coons or possums.... this may have been the fox that was seen earlier this year.... It will have a chance on this acreage.... there is a cut over 200 + acres too.... and I have seen rabbits there and there aren't any chickens in the area either....

Whoops, thunder, going up the hill real quick.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm with Bruce.  They want to know the funds in that account are not $$ acquired recently, as in loans.   YES, the banking laws are such that they try to not have mortgages place with fraudulent funds, acquisitions, etc. IF it had been a loan, then your debt/income ratio would have changed and so would your loan qualification, possibly.    It's pretty standard.

Years ago I gave my DD & SIL 3K for a down on a house.  I had to sign a statement that it was a gift and NOT a loan requiring repayment, because it was put into her account about 30 days prior to close and they made them produce the same 90 days back, pay stubs and all that you are now having to do.   Remember years back all those "questionable loans"?  Well, regs changed and they truly ask for things which seem unfair, unnecessary and intrusive.   It will be over soon.......then, no questions or concerns, just payments     No more than rent payments.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I didn't shut this down in my rush to get up the hill.  Good thing, as the internet light is blinking red again, so at least I can type a bit.  
It was just starting to rain here, nothing up the hill, so got cow out and then went to the convenience store and got a bag of ice.  Sky was black and lightning.  Was raining by the time I got a mile towards home, and POURED all the way.... sides of the roads running full and across the road... dirt road to here was almost covered with water and the driveway here was running full.  The owner has run the gutters off the barn, so that it runs down the driveway, takes the gravel out too.... instead of digging a small swale so it will run over into the pasture,  into the "creek",   just let it run down the driveway..... really.   Gets on my nerves.... and now the water in the house will be muddy from the water running into the spring and spring house....I don't drink it anymore, and won't wash the clothes here either.... will be so glad to be done.  I would have put a cistern up on the hill behind the house, for storage and to let any dirt etc,  settle out before letting the water come into the house....but he wouldn't spend a penny if he didn't have to.  
Sorta funny, as he bought a brand new 4wd tractor a couple years ago.... and he is having problems with it again and it is in the shop now....Probably cost 75,000 new, then put a front end loader on it.....OUCH..... so glad that we only have trouble with our old outdated big old tractors......with no computers on them except the one JD and it is a pain to get it worked on....

Rain let up, now it is starting back up.  Really coming down again.  Glad I have the rain gauge out....We got .7 inch yesterday afternoon when I was at the farm testing, I checked when I got home right near dark. Ought to be an inch or more from this I would think.  The sorghum/sudan was really looking good the other day after we finally got some rain... it will grow by the foot with this water.  It is tall enough to really be able to utilize this water now.  

Thanks for the compliment @Senile_Texas_Aggie , but doubt there would be a customer base.... and don't need to find out.... but it was meant to be funny, and it was, so thanks for the "vote of confidence".....

I will not do 5 farms, 7 total milkings,  like this ever again.  I can barely walk this afternoon and there aren't enough "drugs" to take away the hurt.   I have 2 scheduled for next week already.... Tues and Wed.... then the closing Thursday and I intend to go to the house and just walk around inside and sit and look and study what I am thinking of doing.... Might test Friday if someone calls but only have a couple more to get caught up on.  One of my farms called, one of their employees has been feeling kinda crummy and his parents have both been dignosed with it so it is a pretty sure thing he has it.  So Farm is on "lockdown" as far as any interaction with other people.  The milk still gets shipped and feed delivered and cows fed and milked and all that, but just no one can be around anyone else.... It was nice of her to call since it was getting about that time for them.... I'm hoping for their sake that everyone will be okay.... her grandfather still comes and helps with hay raking and stuff so hoping he was not "closely exposed"  since he is in his mid-late 70's????  

I hurt but it is the legs/knees, and the fact that the landlord got in the calves and had most of them separated from the cows Wed eve and then got the rest separated out on Thursday.... so all they did was scream and bawl for 2 days and nights.... of course the 2 nights that I had to get up and go to a farm the next morning..... I didn't get 4 hours sleep either night and I am really beat this afternoon.  As soon as this storm passes, I am going in to get a shower and wash my hair and get some sleep.  It has all sorts of cow s@#t in it so HAS to be washed... just hope there is enough hot water that the muddier stuff from this evening hasn't percolated through the system yet.  It will run brown tomorrow I am sure. 

Well, hope everyone else is having a nice start to their weekend.


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> I'm with Bruce.  They want to know the funds in that account are not $$ acquired recently, as in loans.   YES, the banking laws are such that they try to not have mortgages place with fraudulent funds, acquisitions, etc. IF it had been a loan, then your debt/income ratio would have changed and so would your loan qualification, possibly.    It's pretty standard.
> 
> Years ago I gave my DD & SIL 3K for a down on a house.  I had to sign a statement that it was a gift and NOT a loan requiring repayment, because it was put into her account about 30 days prior to close and they made them produce the same 90 days back, pay stubs and all that you are now having to do.   Remember years back all those "questionable loans"?  Well, regs changed and they truly ask for things which seem unfair, unnecessary and intrusive.   It will be over soon.......then, no questions or concerns, just payments     No more than rent payments.



I do get it,   except that with 20% down on this house, there is nothing that they would even stand to question if "GOD FORBID"  I defaulted.  And I am just plain tired of all this as it is nearly a month later than they were saying we could close 30 days after the sales contract was signed.... so the closing could have been as soon as the 17th of July.... we figured the week of the 20th..... and here it is going to be the 13th of August..... tell me what all you need up front, and then that be it.  Not this constant well we need this and that and then the next week we need something else. They had that bank statement for a month when they just decided  this week they needed clarification.... that money was put in there 3 weeks before the deposit from the retirement account.... that bank statement was in their hands before they then needed proof that the money was deposited from the retirement fund on July 15th..... so they got a "running statement" showing that deposit.... the other one was there all the time..... 
They'd, have a hissy fit,  if they saw there was another 2200 deposit made a bout 10 days after the retirement funds.... and no they are not getting any more bank statements.  It's not like there aren't other deposits for 1,000 or 1500 or more from time to time for cattle.... 
Doesn't matter..... Yes, it will soon be over and no more rent payments as soon as I can get the bathroom put together...
Hoping/planning on 2 months to do stuff and get things moved.... as much as I can so that I am thinking the 1st of Nov to be completely out of here....  I am not saying anything until I see how things go at the house.... not going to get myself in a bind if something comes up or goes wrong....


----------



## Baymule

Dirty water? One of the most fundamental requirements of living? And that jerk won't even make sure that you have clean water? I wish that idiot a lot of luck on another tenant, he's gonna need it. 

On to the new house. take a fold up camp chair or better yet, a fold up lounge chair, like what is around a swimming pool. Stretch out and just soak up the positive vibes of owning YOUR OWN HOUSE and smile at your good fortune. Ok, that's enough-get up and go to work!! LOL

I sure hope that you can get things oriented so that you can have your knee surgery. The pain is always there, nagging, hurting and not letting you even rest. 
Curiously enough, since the last time the dogs slammed into the back of my bad knee and knocked me on my face, I have been relatively pain free. They definitely knocked it forward because i can no longer straighten it out completely, it looks weird, but hey (shrug) I can live with that.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Not this constant well we need this and that and then the next week we need something else.


There are always weird little things. Do you know any real estate agents? I suspect if you told them all this stuff they would just shake their head "Yep", "Yep", "Seen that too", "Be glad they didn't .....". You'll be done soon.

When we sold the old house there wasn't a railing down the stairs that went out back. Never had been in 29 years. In fact the stairs were the upper half of the original stairs in the house that went up from the dining area to a platform then turned up to the upper floor. The buyers didn't care but the bank, NOT the insurance company, required a handrail. I asked if it have to meet code with balusters spaced less than 4". Nope, a couple of 2x4 verticals and a 2x4 screwed to them as a handrail was plenty fine. Go figure. The buyers were renting a few doors down in the neighborhood, they threw up the handrail so I didn't have to drive the 35 minutes one way.


----------



## Baymule

It's the stupid details like that, that drive you crazy.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep it is  "all in the details"......   

Hopefully this Thursday.... meeting with the ins lady before the closing, she will have all the papers ready she said , and go over anything I might need.... she has done this more than once, said to just keep my eye on the "end"....

We got a downpour last night that was unreal.... 1.6 inches in about an hour and they got more just up the road at a neighbors....   The grass is really going to grow.... 

Finished doing the bush hogging at the pasture in the farthest field.... all except for the parts he is going to do.  Took the fox with me and turned it out on some of the pastureland that backs up to the power lines up behind where the foxhounds are kenneled.  It will have a chance to have a life there.... better than me shooting it.   Pretty far away from most "civilization"  so I hope it finds a place to establish its' self. 

Then I went to town and picked up the feed I had called about yesterday late afternoon... they set it out under cover next to the scales... I was too tired and hurt too much after all the days testing to make the trip into town... The calves got shipped from here at the landlords'  so no noise Friday night and I got a pretty good night's sleep.  Still achy this morning, but not as tired and out of sorts.  Got it in the barn in the cans.

Also stopped at a farmer's that used to  milk and sold out last year due to getting injured.... he still has a couple of cows/heifers coming on, really loves his dairy cows, show/purebred/registered  Brown Swiss and Holsteins... I am going to take some of his milk samples and another registered farm is going to "put these cows on test" , so that they will have records even though he has them at his place and milking them there, not with the other herd.  He is as honest as the day is long and very particular so am not concerned that the milk weights won't be perfectly accurate... he helped this other farm show some of their cows at the show last weekend and you can tell he is really glad to be back "doing"  with the cows.  Just the injuries and rebuilding/fixing the knee and ligaments made it impossible to keep  milking the 50 he was before... but he is like a kid in a candy shop being able to have his couple of cows.... and going to the show and interacting with the other breeders/farmers....

  DS cut hay today at the one place.  It is on a fairly steep hill side so the ground ought to drain and dry good.  Probably tedd it tomorrow unless he says to just rake it. He was in a rush to get down to the gf again this evening. I think he should have taken the mower and gone and done the last 9 acre field at the other place and then it would all be finally done 1st cutting.  So late....    Anyway;  There was some storm damage and some trees down right around this place and the house next door.  Cows were out into the neighbors field, then went up through the woods and are in some pretty rough terrain.  He didn't have a bucket with him, to call them to follow him back to the field,  and his following them wasn't doing anything productive so finally left them in the woods and some cut over land.  Says, tomorrow he will take a chain saw, and a bucket and see it they will come in ..... if they don't go back on their own tonight.  I will go up and see if I can help with whatever.

Going to be time to do 2nd cutting orchard grass with all this rain and new growth.   The sorghum/sudan grass has grown 2 ft in a couple days.... it will be ready to cut in 2 weeks if it keeps up.... and he will get a 2nd cutting of it if he gets it done here soon.... even after getting it in so late. 

Stopped at a buddy of DS, (and a friend of mine too) that has an outside wood stove to ask him about it and he told me several things to look for and what to get and not get.... and how it has saved him tons of money after it got "paid for" in propane savings.... and how he NEVER runs out of hot water and  never has to cringe  because he can turn the thermostat up and get warm on a cold day, and not worry about the cost of the propane..... Said it took about 8-10 years to "pay for it" but he has had it 15 and has never regretted it....  So it may not get done for this winter, but I am going to be near where he got his, so will talk to them, and get some estimates..... Might be something that I can get a better price in the spring when they might be slower.....We'll see.  Then his gf came down and we all talked for a bit... had never met her face to face, she is nice to talk to though.  The first thing she asked after we were introduced was how my ankle was doing;  he has mentioned me in conversation as he did the feeding for us when ds broke his femur last  Nov..... and how I was going to have it replaced and then after I got it done and ds had mentioned me a couple of times.... then ds got back with this gf and this buddy says he never sees or talks to him anymore..... this buddy is one that is not in favor of this relationship and has known son's gf all his life as she went to school with them.... so he knows her and her reputation.... but here is a girl (woman 35 or so I guess)  that doesn't know me from the man in the moon and was nice enough to ask me about my ankle when it doesn't make a hill of beans to her.... we talked about a bunch of stuff;  nice to have someone who would make conversation back....seems like a nice person.  

So that is that.  Stayed about an hour and just talked about different things.... about the house and all that too.  Said that it will be good if I can get the outdoor wood furnace especially since it is baseboard hot water already there so perfect with next to no converting anything.... his is hot air, so they run the hot water through like a "radiator" so the fan blows the warmed air through to the duct system.... Was nice to just visit.....

Came home;  ate the last 3 ears of corn the farmer gave me, and a small ham slice from the butcher place.  Going in to get a shower here in a few minutes.   Not sure what will need doing tomorrow.... but I guess that I will be up to it....


----------



## Baymule

Good conversation with people who give a care is a nice way to spend a little time. 

I have seen advertisements for outdoor wood furnaces, that seems like a good investment.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I wish you would start a YouTube channel, showing all of your adventures.  One of my favorite YouTube channels was "North Texas Hay", where they showed their hay operation.  It would be fun to watch a channel like that with you as the star!

I am glad that your DS's girlfriend was nice to you.  Should they get serious enough to get married, it would make it a whole lot easier for you if she liked you than disliked you.

Regarding the outdoor wood stove, I am glad you found someone who can tell you about his experience and help you decide.  If you do get one, I hope you will invest in a good bit of firewood equipment to help you process it.

Senile Texas Aggie

For those of you on the forum who (like me) don't know much about outdoor wood stoves, here is a YouTube video that talks about a family's experience after owning one for 4 years.  They reside in Wisconsin:


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie , if you are referring to the last post, it was the gf of our friend that was so decent and nice to me..... in the conversation about my ankle.  
If my son is to consider marrying HIS gf, I will have a very bitter pill to swallow.  Since she has made a few comments about how a friend of hers is getting divorced and all the crap she is going through,  and that even with a prenup in their case, she helped make payments on a place that he had before the marriage, but the lawyer has said since she has helped to pay for it since the marriage, that she is entitled to a portion of it.....and that she doesn't think that getting married is such a good idea, I am hoping that she doesn't want to get married and that it won't happen.  She had been married and got divorced and "came out very well" in it.... one thing my son did make a comment one day that if he were to get married he would have a prenup so that everything he has worked so hard for, that he acquired before a marriage,  he would not lose it all, if the marriage  were to split up.  First sensible thing he has said....


----------



## farmerjan

One other thing, there are alot of outside wood burning furnaces in this area.  There are also a couple of brands.  This was one of the things this friend was telling me.... and how much more efficient the one he got is,  than a couple of other brands that are touted. He has a couple of friends that have a different brand, and said they are using more wood and refueling twice a day.  He says that he seldom refills more than once a day, and usually every other day as that is one of the things this brand is supposed to be better at.  So, that is a really good selling point for this brand.  Off hand I cannot remember the brand, but will let you know once I go to see the company.

It will not be cheap.  But, I think that in the long run it will be a sensible move.  Unlimited hot water is a big draw.  The water heater at the new house is electric, and if I wasn't considering the outdoor wood burner, I would switch it to propane once I get my stove in.  But leaving it, with limited use, would be fine if I get the wood burner.  

There is alot of wood that we clear off the fence lines every year.  My son gives it away.  I expect to pay someone to work it up and I can load it on the truck to bring to the house.  Even getting it delivered, this friend said that it would be a wash as far as to cost compared to fuel oil for the furnace.  Another thing, the furnace is going to have to be gone over and all since it has not been used for nearly 7 years.  If it has problems, it may be wise to go ahead with the wood furnace sooner,  rather than replace the furnace, although I am thinking that I will want the furnace for when I am down with the knee replacements.... but I won't know until I get into that.  It was working when they ran it out of fuel in order to not have fuel oil sitting in the tank.  There will be a residual amount, and that will have to be cleaned out also.  
The boxwoods have to go as they are right there at the back where the fuel tank is and all.  Not much maneuvering room right now either. 

The motor that circulates the water can be run off solar, as in the video you referred, and that is a plus for this area as we do tend to lose our power some.  Even a few hours in the winter, it gets cold quick.  It would keep the house warm.... the only thing that I would have to be concerned with is not "using water" so that it doesn't need to be replenished into the system if the well pump isn't running.  I have toyed with the idea of a cistern for extra water storage, but at the "new house",  it would not be gravity as here at this house,  as it is pretty flat from the well to the house.  Lots to consider. 

I found out here at this house, that I was spending over $400 a month the first year, for fuel and was never really warm as there was no insulation in the kitchen.... Plus it is forced hot air heat and I hate it.  The baseboard heat is warmer and not the "off and on" of the hot air. There is some insulation in this house, especially in the rooms that were redone, so it ought to be better on costs.   Then I went to the small infared heaters to heat separate rooms, all electricity users, and so the electric bill went up alot over the winter months.  And being at the mercy of the power grid working.  
The one nice thing about my old propane kitchen stove, is it does not have any electric igniters or anything.   I can cook anytime the electric is out and often did in CT when I lost power up there.  So if the house is warm, and I can cook, then if the power goes off all I need is a couple of Kerosene lamps to get through a power outage..... for a short period of time.    If I do a generator, and it is propane, then I can live for a fair amount of time without the "power grid".  Yes, I will be dependent on the propane but won't need to run it all the time.  

We lost our power here for 5 days in June several years ago.  Called a derrachio that took down trees and made one he// of a mess.  Hot, and had to haul water to cattle for hours on end from a spring that was gravity fed....because the well pumps weren't working because of no electricity..... where I still get water now.  At least if I had the provisions here for my own electricity,  I could manage to cook on the propane, and even use the water from my own well to help haul water to places instead of waiting in the line that was at the spring for an hour or more at a time while all of us locals were filling tanks to water our cattle.  Plus having the "luxury" of being able to take a shower....  It makes you stop and take stock of things when you are severely inconvenienced like that.

The wood furnace Rocky said will probably run $10,000 now, but again he said that he "paid for it in less than 15 years and figured that out with saved propane, and also figured in that he was also clearing fence rows etc so his labor was a wash as it had to be done so he just brought it home and used it instead of leaving it to rot.  He also has some cattle.

  If I have to have all the installation, it will cost more;  he said him and another friend did alot of the "prep" work themselves.   But say for round figures, it costs me $15,000.   If I save 1,000 /yr in  fuel oil costs ($2.00 gal x 500 gal for the winter  and I use about 200 gal now with the added electricity for the infared heaters so that is being conservative)  and then the electric for the water heater, at say as little as $200/yr....  so 10 years is 12,000 saved.  Then the cost of having someone cut up the wood, so @ 10/hr for some wood cutting (maybe 50 hrs?)  it costs maybe $500  yr.  Remember, the wood has to be cut down off and out of the fences etc, so it is not like the wood costs except for the labor.  So take 5,000, in labor, off the 12,000 saved so saving 7,000 in 10 years.  So this way it will take 20 years to pay for it.... 
There is one other thing about the wood.  These furnaces will burn anything and you don't have the worries about creosote in chimneys and all like a wood stove in a house.  AND, we are having a horrendous problem with the "emerald ash borer" that is killing a large number of ash trees in this area.  There are dead trees standing everywhere now, and more dying.  My son said that they are going to have to start taking these trees down as they will become a menace to the roads and such, with falling down during storms since the roots are dead and the trees are no longer stable.  It is sad to see a perfect looking tree that should have leaves on and doesn't;  like in the early spring and you are waiting for the spring weather for them to leaf out.... and they never do.  There will be a supply of wood from multiple sources and although VDOT is not supposed to favor any one over another like to drop these loads at a private persons house, they also make agreements with people to dump like a load of stuff, so that they don't have to haul it all the way to the landfill or somewhere and it saves them time and fuel and manpower.  
Ash is a good hardwood and burns very clean.  It also splits very good.  Used to burn it in CT before I moved south.  

The thing is, the electric is not going down, and with the instabilities in our world, if things don't start to get back to "normal" then things are going to start costing a whole lot more.  Inflation is going to go up and the money we do have is not going to go as far.  I was never a doom and gloom person, but I am very concerned and even a little scared of the way things are looking overall.  If I have something like this, where I don't have to worry about paying out money every month for fuel oil, that might not be available , and can use that money for something more necessary, then I think that I am ahead.   

Plus, the idea of unlimited hot water for a shower or a nice long soak in the tub is close to heaven in my book....

If I also do get into some sort of milk/cow/herd/ share thing, I am also looking at using ALOT  more hot water for washing of and sterilization of glass jars.  Plus washing milking equipment..... this sort of thing will make that payback quicker, too.  Even things like canning, and heating the hot water bath canner.... put hot water in the canner to shorten the time the water has to heat to get to temp. things like that....
If it is run off a solar panel for the pump, then once that is paid off, it is "free" electricity and the pump will run with few concerns. Solar panels are cheaper than they used to be, very little goes wrong, and even the "green new deal group" is pushing for that.   Of course the wood is "polluting the air"....


----------



## rachels.haven

You know, I think wood is considered "carbon neutral" by the people who evaluate such things. Personally a mix of wood and solar sounds good to me (dh wants geothermal, but dang, that's pricey).


----------



## farmerjan

Could be about the carbon neutral on the wood, except that there are places that are banning wood burning stoves and new installations unless they have a catalytic converter because of the smoke.  I remember several years ago that there were a few places in ?maybe Colorado?  that were banning any new wood stoves because the wood smoke was "lying in" the valleys and causing air pollution,,,,,,?  
Geothermal is constant and you don't have to worry about it ever running out unless the earth's core goes cold.  Doubt it will happen in our lifetime (LOL).  But yeah, I heard it is pricey.


----------



## rachels.haven

Gee, I hope no one was depending on wood heat when they banned the smoke during that inversion, if that's what was going on. Wood may be "neutral" but it probably still degrades air quality when trapped if that makes sense.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> except that there are places that are banning wood burning stoves and new installations unless they have a catalytic converter because of the smoke.


Yep, many of the early outdoor furnaces put out a lot of smoke particles, far more than a quality wood stove. Some people just made their own with no consideration for the pollution. So yes you do want to get a good one. 



farmerjan said:


> it was the gf of our friend that was so decent and nice to me


I was thinking maybe you could swap your DS and his GF for the friend and his GF 



farmerjan said:


> The water heater at the new house is electric, and if I wasn't considering the outdoor wood burner, I would switch it to propane once I get my stove in.


You would still need a water heater for non heating seasons. I can't imagine you would want to be running that outdoor burner 24x7 all spring, summer and fall. The heat pump water heaters are the most energy efficient but you would have to calculate the cost of use based on your electric cost vs propane cost for a "regular" water heater. 

We have an "on demand" propane water heater and I hate it other than for showers (*). It goes on once it registers 1/2 gallon/minute flow. Well if you are using just a bit, then just a bit, then just a bit it NEVER heats any water. The HE washing machine is connected to it directly. I doubt we could ever actually do a Hot wash and most Warm washes are colder than the specs for the washing machine. I don't think the dishwasher would get enough hot water either. I suspect they were much more efficient before all the water efficient appliances came about. 

I put a 12 gallon 110V electric heater in the crawl space right under the kitchen sink so there is no wait for hot water. The propane heater is run to it and everything but the washing machine connects to it. Before I did that when I would shave before my shower I would run the water until it was hot, then on and off for rinsing the razor. Then into the shower. There was always a section of the pipe that had no hot water in it and you'd notice that when you got in the shower. 

* Actually given those 2 RIDICULOUSLY long showers (the ones I know about, I'm sure there were others) when DD1 and her BF were here, maybe a tank that ran out of hot water would have been good! The showers would have been substantially shorter.



farmerjan said:


> Plus it is forced hot air heat and I hate it. The baseboard heat is warmer and not the "off and on" of the hot air.


I beg to differ! Baseboard hot water or forced hot air will both do the "off and on" thing based on the thermostat. The only systems I know of that don't (if you are smart and don't do daytime setback which WILL cost more money when the 240V electric heaters kick in) are radiant floor and geothermal heat. What I didn't like about the baseboard in the old house was:
Furniture blocks the airflow so they are less functional and having to take all the covers off every spring and CAREFULLY vacuum the fins of all the dust they accumulate. Must be careful not to bend the fins. 

What I did like was I had it installed with one zone for the mostly open first floor and all 3 bedrooms and both bathrooms upstairs had their own thermostat. We could keep the master bedroom at 60° (DW likes to sleep in a cold room) but still have a 70° bathroom for showers. Can't do that with forced air. 



rachels.haven said:


> You know, I think wood is considered "carbon neutral" by the people who evaluate such things. Personally a mix of wood and solar sounds good to me (dh wants geothermal, but dang, that's pricey).


I REALLY want geothermal but no one around here will install it. I've called everyone around that potentially does and not even a quote. One guy came by and looked everything over, had some interesting ideas like the fans in the existing furnaces could be used to push the air through. Never heard from him again even after I tried contacting via email, no response. I did get a quote from one company, phone "interview" for details, for $50K which didn't include any electrical or duct work. Totally ridiculous. At $10/ft for wells, two 500' wells would be $10K. There isn't even close to $40K in the hardware and installation to connect it to the existing ductwork. A quick look with Google says the machines that convert warmish water to hot air cost a few thousand dollars. When I asked for a breakdown of the extra $40K I got no response.

I've resigned myself to having to find some sort of efficient heat pump that can connect to the existing ductwork. The now popular mini-splits just wouldn't work in this house. I don't think "whole house" heat pumps are anywhere near as efficient as the mini splits.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Bruce there is still the on and off..... but having lived in both, the baseboard hot water will stay warmer longer than just the warm air blowing out of the vent then being turned off.  You may have hated cleaning the baseboard heaters once a year in the spring, but I hate the dust and all from the forced hot air.  It is always "dusty dirty".  And you have to keep stuff away from the hot air registers or the warm air is useless, even more so than is the baseboard.  Give me the baseboard any day of the week, for more consistent warmth. Had it as a kid growing up, then the hot air in a house with a small wood fired furnace/with blower in the cellar;  that wasn't bad because it blew the hot air from the furnace jacket, into the "regular furnace" which then went into the hot air ducts, and then it would always have a very small warm air flow, not counting when it accumulated enough heat to then have the regular furnace fan kick on.....had hot air for a year with the in-laws when I was first married, then have had baseboard and hot air in different places.  There is no comparison for warmth that permeates into the air or that blows into the air......
But radiant in the floor is just the best for getting warm.  Had it in a couple of milking parlors and if the floor is warm, your feet are warm, everything is warm.  Old fashioned radiators are also great for getting warm.  I'd take out a couple of the baseboards for old radiators....

Actually Rocky said he has kept his furnace cut down and fed it an average of once a week and used only it for the hot water year round.  I know of a couple of others that do the same.  But this year they fixed his propane heater so has been using that for the shower/washing hot water.  He said they will fire it up again in probably Oct even though it won't be that cold out.  So 6 months on & 6 months off. 
If the water heater works okay I will leave well enough alone at the house.  They gave me the paperwork on it, it was installed in 2005 so won't last forever. Biggest thing is getting the farm bureau co-op out to check out the heat furnace, or find out who can do it.,  That is where I get my oil deliveries from;  not on a regular delivery, just call, get it filled or however much I want.  The tank there at this house looks to be 500 gallon maybe.... bigger than the 275 gallon ones that are common.  Got to make sure that it is still good.... was sitting up on blocks but the grass and all has grown up over the years and it probably should be raised up again to have "air" under it.  

I went to the house today, called them as a courtesy, since I didn't want to seem too bold, and they were glad to let me in the house and I walked around and looked.  They have really cleaned it up.... there will be alot less painting since they did touch up in the "dining room" before it was appraised....it is a very pale yellow and the ceiling is white, so I am going to leave it.  They even left the qt of paint that they used for the touch up;   there is a paneling in the utility room that has a scene of old houses;  these sheets of paneling were popular in the 70's ... not bad to look at so will leave it. One wall is wood paneling.... The kitchen has a formica ( looking) paneling on the walls between the cabinets, and on the counter tops. Very small yellow flower type design, not obtrusive....Part wood paneling on one wall.... I am thinking I might even leave that for now.  Not horrible, not especially in love with it, but if I don't do anything big with it,  I can get in sooner too....Wash it down a little but they did the counter tops and all.  Will have the wood floor sanded and finished in the living room,  it has paint drops and stuff all over it and has some nice knots and grain;  the hall is a combination of wood and some vinyl... not sure what to do with that. Bedroom rug is cream colored, the walls are the purple and WILL get painted but the rug is in very good shape.... the LR is off white, with white ceiling so I do want to paint the walls a pale green shade. Actually they did alot more cleanup than I ever expected them to do... and it is in better shape than I thought. Looks alot nicer, and different than when I first looked at it.
The baseboard covers are dinged up and kinda crummy looking.  Some even looking rusty.... I might see if they can be replaced, or if not, then they are going to have to come off and get sanded (maybe sandblasted) and repainted. 
Ceilings are all textured, and I hate it, but not worth replacing at this point.  They cleaned up good, though .  

Going to take less than I thought to be able to move in... so might not do as much inside and get things going.... got to find someone to do the floor though.  I cannot do it, and to get it sanded and finished right will be worth it.  Will take off all the quarter round molding around the floor in there, and probably leave it off.  I am not a big fan of quarter round along the floor, makes it impossible to get things up against the wall.... 
The kitchen will be the biggest thing for me to live with as I do  not like the double sink... it is set at 45 degrees to each other in the corner;  and the sinks are too shallow for my taste.  I think that I will wind up redoing the kitchen to some extent.  Don't like the one cabinet that has a "breakfast bar" that sticks out.... it is more noticeable now and it is just in a bad spot in my opinion.  Place to sit a chair under it to sit and eat breakfast or something..... It has open shelves, on the end, like for cookbooks or something;  DUST COLLECTORS in my opinion.  Will have to see if I can find a 30" fridge to fit in the space.  Plenty of room for my propane stove.  Can move my specially made "spice cupboard" along the one wall, and there is quite a bit of cabinet space that I don't have here and there are counters that I don't have here.  So I will work with it for now.... but I have some other ideas.  There is not enough room for a kitchen table and chairs.... so they will have to be in the dining room.  

The utility room is separated from the kitchen by the dining room.... UTR  was originally the old kitchen.  But the deck is off the new kitchen.... and it is on the wrong side of the house from where the carport is or where you would conveniently come in like with groceries....Set up really dumb.  I am thinking that if the boxwoods are gone, that maybe the side with the utility room, which is right alongside the carport,  and drive in from the road, could actually be expanded into a larger eat-in kitchen  with access to the outside through a door to make coming in and out more sensible with dirty barn clothes and shoes/boots,  and stuff out of the garden, and laundry...... I don't get the set up of things there.  You have to come in the front door, go left through the LR or go straight down the hall into the DR to the kitchen on the left or the utility room on the right.  Or go around the house to the left, up 2 steps, across the "deck" in the door to the kitchen.  Somehow, it needs a "back porch" (closed in), to come in with groceries, and "outside clothes" and such.  Maybe move the carport (it is one of those metal ones, nice enough and larger sized) and put a closed in porch entry that could go into the utility room on that side of the house.  Might make it much more user friendly..... 

I was looking at where to put the peach trees, and she said they used to have some fruit trees along the road on the one side, so might go on and put them there.  Theirs just died off, eventually.  HATE the forsythia bushes there so maybe a good reason to get rid of them for the fruit trees.   I want to have some blueberries, and some raspberries, maybe even enough raspberries to sell there or at a farmers market for a few weeks.  Some "cash crop" .... could sell some fruit too.  The wife said that the deer will get the fruit anyway, they always got theirs.... I said that the deer will be in the freezer.... I am thinking that it will get fenced and have a dog or 2 that will keep the deer out of the yard.  I am serious, they will not be devastating trees or gardens..... I like venison....
I still would like to do a complete fencing of the whole property.... yeah, not cheap.  But to keep a dog/s in, people out... chickens in but keep them out of the garden area.  

Am not liking the traffic up and down the road,  in the front,  at all.  I am going to look into some privacy fence when I go to Lowe's to get some of the paint mixed up to see what I like color wise.... kinda glad that I didn't get there the other day since I won't be needing so much right now.... Might see if they have 1/2 tall privacy type fence.... like 4 feet instead of the 8 ft.... to put up along some of it to help deaden/block some of the noise. Also think about different kinds of bushes that will deaden some of the traffic noise.  But still have to have sight lines to come in and out the driveway.... although I am seriously considering one of 2 spots that can be used to come in and out that are off the dirt road....  ALOT  less traffic.  One is the old railroad bed that is solid as a rock that comes in off the end... kinda divides the property into 2 sections ..... might be workable with gates.... the other is further down the side off the dirt road.  It comes almost directly to the carport from the "backside"... thinking about it. Have to take down a couple of trees that have grown up along that entrance and are "crowding the space"... but that would be okay.  

I think that this will be a "transition" place for me.... a couple of years maybe, get some major equity built up.... then find something out of the way in the boonies..... with no traffic or set way back from the road. Thought that this might be it, but don't get that feeling.  I like it in alot of ways, but it isn't what I really want.... it is a very good buy, a good place to get some equity built up, a good place to get out of paying the stupid rent to someone who won't even let you have chickens on the farm?????     But this has alot of potential and the best thing I can do is make it workable and useable.... which will pay back in selling points.  It will make a great place for someone who doesn't want alot of land but wants to be self-sufficient..... I think that is going to be more important in the coming years....

Guess I am not as much of an "old lady" as I thought.....not ready to just settle......


----------



## Mini Horses

I believe there are almost always things we would change.  Listening to your pros/cons, I'd NOT do anything in that kitchen until I have moved in and been there a couple months.   If you are already considering "adjoining" rooms, you need to be there before renovations or you may spend money wrongly.    Paint the bedroom, decide on a "closet" area, paint the lvgrm & re-finish floors........remove the boxwoods.   Then get a feel for more before rushing into it.   Often just "being there" and functioning will give you more/better ideas.    Been here almost 20 yrs., some things I'd like to change but, not a LOT.  I built the house anyway -- was a 15 acre field when I got it -- still, would change a little, mainly more kitchen area/counters.

Appears that YOU will eventually settle with a few more acres....cows need that, LOL.   I enjoy my space but, a good deal of upkeep, also.  I could go with 5 or 10 acres, downsize some animal numbers, etc.  I'd LOVE to retire and stay home....with something here to produce a touch of income -- to pay for upkeep would be fine.   Believe you are in that line of thought, also.  

Next year, this time, I'm probably going to have a rental unit because my DD is "planning" to move.   That will be a little income that I don't have now.  May make up for a job!     This covid crap is slowing my  payday work anyway.  Heck, might BE retired before I know it.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I have lots of ideas, and sounding them out here is good.  Sometimes you just have to actually see them in print, or hear them out loud.  
I agree with the simple stuff;   painting, the floors sanded, cleaning up/painting or replacing the covers on the baseboard heat in the rooms to make it look nicer....the tub/bathroom has to be done to be liveable and the upstairs ceilings will have to be done; preferably within a year..... (but they don't have to be done today).  Running the pipes for upstairs to be there when/if the time comes to do a small upstairs bath.  Better when the bathroom downstairs is torn open.  Get rid of the boxwoods and some other trash trees.  Move the fruit trees and what I have to move when I am out of the rented house. (plants etc., like my daylilies and peonies)....... Get the furnace checked out, and functional for winter time and then see what comes along.  Maybe get the storage building since it can also be moved later on.... I am going to measure the utility room and see which/how many of the freezers I can fit.....But I really don't see how there is enough room.

And you are right... get a feel for it.  Really want a fence of some sort and it would be a selling point around here. But I can live with it for a bit and see.  Get my chickens moved there and get the moveable pens rebuilt/fixed, and then can go from there.  I think this place has the potential to be worth double with not a ton of money type stuff done, it needs some clean up and TLC outside and to be more functional..... some small things inside like the small extra bath upstairs....and that "attic" insulated and ceiling put in which I will do the same as I am putting in the 2 bedrooms upstairs..... 
Yeah, got to decide about some sort of "closet" for the bedroom.... Might just get one of those portable ones for temp storage, on wheels, that has like a plastic enclosure to keep the stuff clean.... Most of my clothes are in dressers anyway....

Thanks, @Mini Horses ... we do think alot alike and I just needed to get all the jumble out of my head.... and to look at it from someone else's perspective. 

Yeah, things with the heat and all have slowed my testing down and I am looking forward to being off more and more.  Of course, these knees are a problem.  Trying a new pain relief combination formula that a friend said really helped them with the arthritis.... said to give it 2-3 weeks , so I am going to not say a thing before then,.  several different supplement combinations. 
Of course it helps if I don't do stupid marathon testing 5 days and 7 milkings in a row..... (2 days was both milkings).  This week I have 3 scheduled and then there are only 3 more for the rest of the month.  One farm called and the hired guy has covid, from his parents, so they are in lockdown at the farm as far as interaction with others.... everyone still doing fine, but no one like me or other sales/service people in unless it is a necessary emergency.... It will get back to a better schedule as I will be spacing them out a little more now that the worst of the summer heat has broken (we hope - they are calling for mid-upper 90's on Tuesday!!!!) 

Got our first new "fall calf" the other day...on a cow that was supposed to be a late spring cow but the vet obviously got her wrong..... got to sell the rest of these other calves off here PDQ.... those cows will be due in Oct/Nov.....

Will pull the bull from the heifer/nurse cow field the first of Sept before those other bred heifers start calving so none get bred back too soon... the 5 there with the calves from May/June,  ought to be bred back, including my nurse cow.  Hoping for May calves next year.  Going to call the farm I am putting my jersey x dairy heifers on, and see how soon they will take them.  They are due around Oct and I think they ought to go on a "dairy type ration" so they will come into their milk.  That will leave me with 5 or 6 more beef and beef x heifers here to calve out this fall.  Going to move some more "dry " beef cows to the pasture where we are making hay since there is quite a bit of grass, and they will go into this hayfield as soon as we get the hay done and moved off.  It is divided into 3 pastures for rotational grazing and they are in the 2nd field.  They will be able to go back on the other 2 fields again later this fall.  We only cut about 1/2 the hill this time, easier to let the cows graze and feed themselves, and the amount of grass will take them into late,  late fall.... they will all be calving along and it will be good for them to calve on this hill  pasture and with the abundance of grass left, and the regrowth, it will be good clean calving grounds.  

Ate  a simple supper of fried potatoes and onions.  Have had ham steak the past couple of nights, and just felt like sautee'd  onions, then decided to add in potatoes.  Going to get a shower and then eat an ice cream cookie sandwich for dessert.  
Got PT in the morning... then a trip by Lowe's to see about some  paint sample cans.... and look at the possible fencing while I am there....Also want to decide about some shelf paper for the cabinets....  will have to rake the hay about noon.  Got to call the electric company for up there, it is a different company from where I am.... but they also do the internet service.... see how long it will take to get an appt to get that done.... and what I have to do to get the elec into my name up there after the closing....the elec here will go back into the owners name as he has to keep it on to run the well for the cows water.... so I am not worrying about doing anything about that until I give him a notice..... Not planning on that until I see about the floor sanding and refinishing.  I can "close off that room" and not have to walk through it so that is not quite as difficult to work around... but can start moving stuff after I get some more intense cleaning done.  
Painting, floor getting done, deep cleaning kitchen cabinets, start moving some stuff....find a refridge that fits the space... the washing machine so I can wash and dry stuff and put it away up there.  Found where there have been some mice into the drawers here,  with the winter clothes, so they are all coming out and going through the wash......GRRRR.  Living room and the bathroom will be last stuff to move.... so I am not giving the landlord any date yet.... but I am hoping to be done here by November?????  Gives me 2 months +  ,   will have to see how things progress into the middle of Sept....then make some decisions.... I ought  to be making progress by then.... but it has taken over 3 weeks longer for the closing than we originally thought so I am not going to lock myself into any time frame yet....
HE// haven't had the closing YET........


----------



## farmerjan

PT called and cancelled so I am going to get my butt in gear and head to town a little earlier and spend some time in Lowe's getting the paint, then look at whatever they have for shelf paper... thinking something like "contact paper"  - - adhesive and easy to cut and put down... look at the fencing.  
Have a heavy thick fog this morning so the fields are going to have to do some drying out before raking.  At least noontime....  Think I will go by and pick up a few more bags of feed and fill the cans because now there is a 40 to 70 % chance of showers/storms/rain coming in, possibly Tuesday aft but definitely  Wednesday,  for 3-5 days.... May as well get it in there while it is dry....
  I have a farm Tuesday afternoon, then the one that is 125 miles north on Wednesday;  so will be leaving for them by 10 a.m.  They start milking at 1p.m.  takes about 2 hours, but you never know about the traffic.  Might call one other farm that does their own - "owner sampler" they are called.  I could drop off the meters on the way to the Winchester farm on Wed morning, and will be back up in that direction on Friday afternoon for another farm and don't need the meters at either,   so a good time for this farm to have them.  I have to do the computer stuff, but that should only take an hour os so, with having to take computer and printer to do their stuff. Have to call them in a bit and see if they want to test this week.  If not, then I will be halfway near there next week.... but this week would save me travel.

So far, closing is still Thursday.... Had another paper to e-sign in my email....


----------



## Baymule

Those blasted e-sign emails just won’t stop! LOL I see that you are looking at your home as I now see mine, not your “forever” home. You are being smart, doing things that will add value. In the outside wood furnace, will you realize the purchase price back when you sell? Maybe everyone doesn’t want that and you should save that purchase for your forever home, out in the sticks.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ;  Don't know about the wood furnace, it will add value for most people looking to settle out in the "country"....  and if things do go sideways in this country, might be the smartest thing I do.   I know that I would consider it a plus; but then some are too lazy....  But it will wait for a little bit.  I am going to go by there, when up in that direction,  talk to them, get some prices, see about the time frame...
Get the current furnace cleaned and serviced and the oil tank reset on a little higher set of blocks or something, get it filled while the prices are still reasonable.  At least then I will have heat for sure.  Hoping that things are quiet enough that I can get someone out to service it before everyone starts thinking about the colder weather coming.... 90's doesn't inspire too many to think about heat in the house.... except to run the AC !!! 
Need to make a list of things... mostly people to call;  like the furnace, the elec co for both the elec and the internet, a floor sander/refinisher.  Hoping that this "pandemic" has some people looking for some work.....

Time to head out the door.

Still Foggy as all get out....but looks like the sun is trying to come through.


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree -- seeing in print & saying it does help plan.   However, I see that you have all these changes hitting at once & you can now slow down to take an intense look at what WILL work when you get there.  Hey, this coming weekend!!!!   Hear that?    Soon is here!

I agree with Bay, you may want to reconsider that outside heater until you've been there for at least one winter.   I would.  That is a large commitment to operate, plus a big initial cost.   Propane runs close to cost of gasoline here -- BUT, I have a lovely propane heater.  It is less costly to run than some forms  for my own house situation -- and you have heat/cooking (limited) when no power.   I am planning to buy a large tank, then can use one of several refillers here.  Haven't used my central heat/cooling consistently in years as I don't usually use the upstairs.  Small heater or the propane & window unit AC takes fine care for me, much less expensive, living in the downstairs.

While I do consider this my home -- not thinking a move! -- you never know!  Only family is DD, DGD, DS.    DS is borderline outcast.  LOL. So I consider ME -- mainly -- and "ME" isn't getting younger.   However, I do like where I am located very much.   Fortunately, I can divide this property and could easily sell off some, with septic installed, mobile home there, etc.  They could build.   I have options.  

Bay -- moving a consideration????


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> I see that you are looking at your home as I now see mine, not your “forever” home.





Mini Horses said:


> Bay -- moving a consideration????



I'm with Miss @Mini Horses -- WHAT?  I figured you and BJ were there for the rest of your lives.  That is what I hope for my Beautiful Gal and me, namely to live here until we die or have to go to a nursing home, or in my case, a mental hospital!


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie , I think that @Baymule  mentioned that they might consider moving in the future.... I think mostly dependent on the grands..... If they had stayed closeby I think bay would stay there forever.... but with family changes, sometimes other plans change.  
I wanted out of the rental this year, one way or another... This house had been in the consideration last year and they weren't sure if they were going to do anything.  This year it is available and for the price, I would be STUPID not to buy it.  The  possible return on investment alone, makes it more than worth it.  2 acres isn't enough for the cows, but right at present, being across the road from the nurse cow pasture is as close to perfect as possible,   unless it was for them to be on my own place.  It really is fitting the bill for the present.  Can live on one floor with the bathroom convenient, for the future knee replacements and only one step down from concrete porch to ground out the front door;  only a couple steps from the "deck " to ground.... It has A LOT going for it.  And the price was very right.  
Knew that the traffic might be a bit off putting, but the noise yesterday was a real smack.... there might be 5 cars on the dirt road where I am now.  Hate traffic noise...... So, I will see the best way to deal with that.  All the other things that I am exploring..... mostly because I want the independence of the wood heat, and the increased "warmth" and unlimited hot water without the extra cost.... have wanted to go back to wood heat for a long time....and the outside furnace at this point is better for things especially the insurance coverage end of it....and the furnace provides the hot water that just a plain inside wood stove does not.  I will be going to propane for the stove and there is a small propane heater inside that looks like a fire burning in a hearth, that they are leaving that the mother had, f so it can be hooked back up.  Propane would be my choice for a generator also.  So advantages of the propane. 

Putting fencing for the animals (chickens and or a possible dog in the future) would add to it.  And one thing to consider also.... we are a "fence out" county.... so if our cows (which will be right across the road) should get out... or the guy's cows  down the road, and do any damage.... it is my responsibility to keep them OUT OF my property.... 
On fence in counties, it is the farmer's responsibility to keep his animals in the place they are supposed to be....   Can get tricky but the idea of having it fenced then would put any damage on the person who's animals are out loose if say they broke down the fence....because I have met my responsibility to fence them out... providing the fence was sufficient..etc and so on.  But what I am saying is it would be a plus for the property value to be fenced.....

The peach trees will go with me because the landlord almost cut them down once and said if I ever leave he will cut them down.... and I am going to take the flowers I have planted since there were very few here....and he doesn't care a fig about any of them.  Just some peonies from a member of the Wade family from the "Wade's Mill" where I used to work and they are just a nice old variety that are pretty, and some daylillies and some iris plants that I've bought and planted along the foundation. nothing earth shattering....

Storage building is moveable if not "sold" with the property, so options there.  Going to have to have somewhere to have the freezers.  One maybe possibly 2 will fit in the utility room....

Upstairs ceilings are necessary, putting in the plumbing for the small bathroom upstairs is smart while the downstairs the bathroom tub HAS to be replaced.  It is an all in one fiberglass deal....hoping it is not a major project once we get it torn out and the floor and back of it all. exposed.
Living room wood floor getting redone will make it look so much nicer....

Doing stuff in the kitchen is not necessary.... just maybe my preference.....it can wait.


Doing some work outside, boxwoods and some saplings gotten rid of are also a plus to the value....and seeing if I can get it power washed will brighten it up for not alot of money.....

Yes, the wood furnace is a big "extra"....  but if you don't check on it then you don't know.  Fencing is not critical right now.....a generator is not life or death but something to think about.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> here is a small propane heater inside that looks like a fire burning in a hearth,



One I have is something like that......or looks like a cast-iron free standing wood fired stove.   Looks good on my rock walled corner, & raised hearth.  So let me tell you, it puts out a LOT of heat quite efficiently.   You may be surprised.  I heat my downstairs with it nicely.   Rascal cost me $1K but, that was 17 yrs ago.  Still going strong. & looks new.   I also had ceiling units put into each bathroom that are lights, vents, and fanned heater....you select what ya want running.   Spring & Fall it's nice to have that little heat blowing on ya when you get out of a shower.    Rest of house is usually without heat then.  It's my one little cheap "luxury".  Oh, I have a dishwasher (luxury  for a single).  Don't use it much on daily basis but, with canning right now --love it!   In fact just ran a load of about 30 jars to get them ready, while I was in during midday heat.

We each have our little quirks.     It's fine.  No one size fits all.

Some people don't like to milk, either.....go figure.


----------



## farmerjan

I did get to town.  Picked up a few things at Walmart and went next door and got the paint sample cans.  Got a roll of "wood grain" shelf paper for a couple dollars to see if I like it in the cabinets.  They don't carry the baseboard heater's metal parts, said to try a plumbing supple.  There is a good one in town so will go there and see if they have them, to replace and price, or find out the best way to get them cleaned/sanded to be able to repaint.  FORGOT to look at the fencing as I wanted to get home to the hayfield to get the raking done.  I had also gone to get the feed.  Hay is raked.  The fog had cleared off by the time I was heading to town, and it has gotten hot.... hit 94 on the thermometer.... I did the cow on the way home too, but didn't unload the feed so that will get done this eve when it is hopefully a little cooler and I will let her out.  Got cat food to unload here for now.... and stashed the paint jars and misc stuff in the house here,  until  I can get in the house there.  Have to get a roller pan and all, I used to have one but think it finally got thrown out and they are not expensive.  Since I probably am not going to bother with the ceilings since they look so much better, I think I will just get a couple of big sponges and a couple of my 2 gal buckets here, to wash down the kitchen  walls there... and then take the tape measure and measure exact size for the fridge and where the freezers might go.... and see about getting my washing machine moved up there.... I forgot to look at the floor in the utility room but I am pretty sure it is a vinyl which is fine.... 
Tried to call the electric co but the wait time was too long for me to wait so will try again in the morning.  I know that they won't just go and turn it off and I will pay them for a month if it takes a little bit to get it changed over.  I have good credit with the elec co here at this house so don't see any problem. 

Was planning on having the guy who helps us at the farm and all, do some stuff for me for some cash,but he is supposed to go in and have his gall bladder out, and then he is maybe going to an institution for a month to get his diabetes straightened out and deal with his mental and depression issues.  Medicaid will be helping him with that from what my son said.  One day he is good, the next he is so depressed he can't get himself up out of bed and do anything.  The insulin is a problem I know, and that can affect things too.... but you have to want to get better and if he expects the insulin to get right, he has to eat better and quit drinking sodas and such that have sugar and all..... like I said awhile back, he has to want to do better..... and make the effort.  Maybe this going away for a bit will help him with some counseling and such.  Get him straightened out and then he can hold himself to it.  Get his wife/ex-wife or whatever she is out of his life and quit dwelling on it. 

I guess that I am just different, I won't let myself wallow in self pity, or continually cry over what was or should have been.... it is just not productive. When a relationship is done, it is done.  I will do my crying, and regrets, and then go on.  He can't accept that she has been doing him wrong and gets all upset everytime he starts to think of it. If she is continuing to do it, then there is no chance of making it better, so she needs to be out of his life and he has to  go from there.
  I feel terrible about my ex-fiance , passing away, and have thought about him several times over the years.... but the relationship was over. I considered getting back in touch with him, but he wanted me to change and unless he had realized that it wasn't going to happen, it never would have worked again.  Do I get lonely, YES.... but you have to live your life for today, and tomorrow, because you can't change yesterday.  Regrets, maybe... revisit, possibly..... go back and feel sorry for the wrongs that were done to you......NOT so that it cripples your life now. You have to move on.... one way or another.... and go forward, backward,  or sideways, but not stay in the same rut.....

So the upshot is, he will be going to get some help, hopefully it will help him..... he's a nice enough guy, decent mechanic, easy going enough, ought to be able to make a life for himself.  He keeps lamenting losing his CDL due to the high sugar/diabetes.... and the lifestyle he had and lost due to not managing his money and doing for her.... well, there are jobs out there... he won't go apply for SS disability so has become sort of a bum.... He could go back to "turning wrenches"  but doesn't have the drive to hold a job because he gets so depressed over her.  So hopefully this will help him get back some self esteem and get his health on track.... maybe he will come back "better" than he is now.  His camper trailer will stay at my son's barn while he is gone and ds said he hopes he can come back to work some for us and maybe get a job and get his life put back together.  For his sake I hope so.  Not at all interested in him as anything more than a friend and help on the farm, but I would be willing to help out a little with some decent meals once I get settled into the house so to have someone to cook for occasionally.   Can't handle him on a daily basis.... not his mother or his nursemaid and definitely not girlfriend..... 

Got to get all the stuff I need for work Tues.,  together this eve.   And get the stuff for Wednesday too so that I am not pushed wed morning for time.  Left a message for the farmer to see if he wants to owner sampler test this week .  Not a big deal one way or another.  Guess I will go unload the cat food into my bin here, then go up the hill.  It is still 94 out.....at least the hay has had a chance for the green/wet spots to dry better.  It was pretty thick when I tedded it and with all that dew took awhile to dry off on top.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, @Mini Horses , I am looking for a portable dishwasher as there isn't any place to put in a "built in one" without tearin apart the cabinets.... and yeah, I want it for the canning jars/milk jars and such.  Wouldn't have alot of use for it just for me .... but it will get them clean and sterile.  One with like a "butcher block top" that will roll to the sink to hook up.... it might just fit under that "bar area" where the book shelf things are on the end.... I need to measure that.  Thanks for mentioning it.  It was on my list for here, but never found one.  Might have to buy one new -OUCH -  but it also could go with me so not like I would lose out on the "investment".  Then I was thinking about it for the new house, then it got left off the list,  when I was trying to remember everything else and the dates kept getting put back....

Yeah, I can't figure those that don't like to  milk. To me it is very relaxing way to slow down and just contemplate things or even blank your mind and feel the rhythm  of the milk from the teats into the bucket....My son will not milk... and with his lack of patience it is a good thing.....they would kick him from here to kingdom come....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> was sitting up on blocks but the grass and all has grown up over the years and it probably should be raised up again to have "air" under it.


I don't understand. Why can't you just whack the grass under it? The grass grew up, the tank didn't grow down, right? 



farmerjan said:


> Don't know about the wood furnace, it will add value for most people looking to settle out in the "country".... and if things do go sideways in this country, might be the smartest thing I do.


I wouldn't bet on it being a value add to a lot of people. Not everyone wants to hike outside to feed the woodburner in whatever the weather happens to be. If it is going to be a 15 year payback and you don't plan to be there anywhere near that long it might be a money loser.


----------



## farmerjan

I think that the blocks have settled or maybe even broken.... the tank looks to be sitting in the dirt and weed eating has not gotten any space under it.  They mentioned that it might need to be raised back up a bit. 

Around here there are more wanting the wood burning furnaces,  that the one place has a 6 month wait. I stopped by there today inbetween everything else to just get an idea.   The kind my friend said not to get as it uses too much wood.... And right now the price of oil isn't too bad, but when it was near 4.00 gallon, the one place was scrambling to get them installed in less than a year.  Those stoves are cheaper, but Rocky told me all the differences as he researched them for a long time before he decided on which one to get.  So, I will be in that direction in a week or so and just see what they have to say.  Realize something too, if I don't take out the oil furnace, which I don't plan to, the wood furnace can be removed and sold or moved.  Yes they weigh alot, yes they are awkward.... but they can be "unattached" to the system.  They are free standing outside....  Another advantage is the insurance rates are not near as high with the "fire" not inside the structure... and there is no mess,  no wood/sawdust/ stuff to clean up and no smoke or dust when loading to get on the ceiling and walls.  
As for people not wanting to go out and put the wood in, I think that alot around here are still old fashioned enough to want to do for themselves, and most that move out of the subdivisions, do so, so that they can have more control over some things in their life. And with the small solar panel to run the water pump.... they will have heat if the power goes out. That is a plus to many .
Around here the weather is not like yours up there... we don't get as cold, but we get alot of the dampness.  So it feels cold/raw.  Actually, one of the 3 sisters that are selling me the house...they have one.  And she has issues with her legs and feet, and she says it makes her get up and get out and walk.  Plus they buy their wood, and she says they know exactly what it is going to cost them for the winter as they buy their wood ahead, and usually have some left, so know pretty much how much it costs to heat the house and provide their hot water.  Oil prices, and propane to some extent, can vary week to week and I have seen it flucuate. She said they have seen their winter time costs go down with it.  They have had it about 10 years she said.

But it bears looking into and then sitting and chewing the fat on it for awhile.  Big thing as you said, is how long I think that I might be there....as to payback....


----------



## farmerjan

Hay is all baled, so if it rains tonight or tomorrow then no losses.  Still got one more 9+ acre field to do.  Might have gotten it done if he had cut it, but it wouldn't have gotten baled until tomorrow and the supposed rain coming in is iffy as to time.  Says evening.... can't depend on it that is for sure. Probably won't rain til wed or thurs because we didn't go on and mow it....

Got the meters and hoses in the truck.  Going to get the sample bottles in the racks for both tomorrow's herd (150+) and Wed. herd (200+/-).  Going to go by and pick up the couple of samples from the farmer that has the couple show cows at home, on my way to test, then can come straight home to do the nurse cow instead of stopping on the way home and making itan even  later night.    

Got an issue with a well pump at the "home farm"  (dougs) and the well guy is supposed to come tomorrow and I will have to meet him to take him up the hill to where this well is.  Says 10 a.m.   we'll see.  I do have to leave by 12:30 the latest so he had better show up at a decent time.  I will go do the nurse cow and all in the morning first, and have all my stuff in the truck in case I have to leave from there if he is late.  They are supposed to let me know when he leaves the shop.  1/2 hour away.  Gonna be a long day and wed will be longer with the 125 mile drive each way.  But then there is THURSDAY.......
I was going to go see about getting the oil changed tomorrow morning.... don't think that is going to happen.  Maybe Thursday aft or Fri morning. It is way over due.  Check it to make sure that it is up to the line every time I get gas....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Oil prices, and propane to some extent, can vary week to week and I have seen it flucuate. She said they have seen their winter time costs go down with it. They have had it about 10 years she said.


Very true. And the price has been trending up pretty much annually but then so has wood. Wood not as much, it has been linear, like $5/cord/year. This is from Al up the road, he's pretty much stopped cutting wood being about 70 though he does have a cord for me this year. Going out now before it gets too hot (supposed to hit 90°+ today!) to split some of the wood I cut.

Propane for me is going down this year because I've gotten into the pre buy program that I didn't know I was eligible for the almost 9 years we've owned this house. I was paying close to $4.50/gallon last winter until I found out someone I know (down where I deliver eggs and shop once a week) with a small tank and not near as much annual usage as I have was paying $3.50 from the same company. They can't possibly be using enough to be in the pre buy since it was mostly the cooktop and the propane furnace they didn't use much because of the amount of propane it used. I called the company in Feb and they brought the price for my then most recent fill to the same $3.50. I signed up for the pre buy and will be paying < $2.60. Now given the price of oil has been down this year I suspect I wouldn't have been paying close to $4.50 but I bet it would still have been $3.50 or more if I hadn't contacted them. If they didn't own the tank and have me by the (um, short hairs) I would have ditched them years ago.


----------



## Mini Horses

I need to check propane prices for this year.   Scary.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> but you have to live your life for today, and tomorrow, because you can't change yesterday. Regrets, maybe... revisit, possibly..... go back and feel sorry for the wrongs that were done to you......NOT so that it cripples your life now. You have to move on.... one way or another.... and go forward, backward, or sideways, but not stay in the same rut.....



You are a wise woman, Miss @farmerjan.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Senile_Texas_Aggie ... lotta years behind learning some of these lessons.  I have no intention of being miserable, and yes, I have days that I get pretty down..... but then I think that this is really unproductive, and just plain stupid.  And then I either go read a good book or watch a movie or something.... or get my butt out the door and go sit and watch the calves or the chickens or something.  One good reason to have the animals.... it MAKES ME get out and take care of them when I would rather sit and wallow in my "or poor me, feel sorry for myself"...... NO ONE can make me miserable.... I can make MYSELF miserable by my reactions to things.  My ex was enough to make me seriously consider shooting him and going to jail when I was considering a divorce from the mental abuse.....controlling ways.... but I said no, not fair to my son..... and killing myself was just a stupid option.... 
So I got some counselling while getting a divorce.... the judge hearing the preliminary stuff ordered it trying to make it out that I was totally unbalanced for wanting to move away from family and friends. (they were trying to coerce me into giving up on the divorce and be a good little suburban housewife)..... and the thing that will always stick in my mind she said to me right in the beginning.... "Quit trying to reason with an unreasonable person.  You will drive yourself nuts  and will get absolutely nowhere."  Then she went on to tell me to make a list of pros and cons in my life, and what some of the consequences might be of following different paths.... and it made me realize that I needed to get out and away from both the controlling abuse from my ex and be "happy" again, not afraid of doing anything that might upset him.... and to realize that I had been conditioned that way by my upbringing and my father's total control of the family.  It was his way and as a growing child, of course I didn't see it.  
So I got divorced, and came to terms with some of the influences in my life, and when it came time to make a change after my ex just thinking that he could walk in and out of my house whenever he wanted after the divorce... because I was a young confused person that needed guidance and someone to "take care of them (control them).... I opted to move away instead of doing something drastic that would land me in jail..... and I moved south.  

Here I am still....  not perfect, a little worse for the wear..... and basically content most of the time.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Thank you, Miss @farmerjan, for sharing that with us.


----------



## farmerjan

It's not a big deal to me anymore.  I did not have an unhappy childhood for the most part.  Lots of good memories.  I just didn't realize that my father was a "control" person until I got out of there and into a marriage that was more controlling.  My dad did lots of things with us kids, and encourage alot of "independence"  in a way, I had a horse that I was required to pay for and feed and take care of, I worked/babysat and then a regular job after school for the expenses, didn't run with the wrong crowd or get into trouble because my "free time" was structured and I didn't realize how much. 
Wasn't beaten,  starved,  physically abused, worked as a slave for the family..... I had it good in many ways.  

So, I am not trying to paint a horrible picture.... I just learned after the divorce alot more about myself.... and what also not to do to make my son's life difficult with his relationship with his father.  I am saddened that @Ridgetop  is seeing such a rigid hard ridiculously controlling attitude from her dd, and just wanted to share the "being there for the grandchildren "  if it comes to that.  Believe me, it is hard to not say anything about the person you don't agree with.... and it hurts that it is a person that you raised and that you start to wonder and question how this person could have this sort of attitude.... the thing that scares me is the wanting to just put them on medication, instead of more testing for a possible problem.  That would have me jumping up and down....
DA#N all these drugs pumped into kids systems that sometimes a good hard outside playing til you are just tuckered out is what they need.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, have had 2 busy days.  Guess we should have cut that hay as we got less than  .2 inch here, and supposedly none at the field where the hay is.  Oh well, doesn't matter now, not cut and it POURED down rain this evening. 

Spent time with the well guys and finally they couldn't do what needed doing because there was water still backfeeding from the higher up troughs..... Son said they still hadn't drained enough when he got there at 3.  So he did finally get the well pump pulled this afternoon, got a "wheel" that they put on the top of the well head, to help pull it.  Seems this pump was nearly 450 feet down.  The pump is bad, so they will be bringing a new pump to install, and it needs a new pressure switch box???? Whatever..... At least there is enough water in the one that is gravity fed off the spring, and another trough for the other field was full.... 
The owners are having issues with the well across the road that is tied into this system and want to cut it off from this side..... they are wanting to sell the farm and this will "sever the tie" also.  Son has told them that they need to NOT cap off the pipe though, as if they get into a problem, at least they could get water off this side if needed and vice versa....we'll see how that goes.  Sometimes there isn't alot of common sense there...
Left them at noon to go to work, and tested the 160 cow herd yesterday evening.  Went well, and got home about 7:30 - 8 and let the cow out and came to the house.  Got up early, packed those samples , got all the bottles ready for today, left about 9 to go do the cow, drop off the samples, get gas, and all the little things, and headed to test the 200 cow jersey herd 2+ hours away.   All went okay there, but I was hurting by the time we got done in the parlor 4 1/2 hours later.  Got about 1/2 way home and ran into POURING DOWN rain... and it rained the rest of the way.  Went and just turned the cow out, and came home.  
Had a very "pi$$ me off" phone call from the bank.  Not mad at them.... they have been trying to get ahold of my gen mgr.... we don't have a HR dept.... to get verification for the underwriters, for the mtg.  Now, why the bank waited this long to tell me I can only guess.  Seems the gen mgr who is a dingbat blonde that is not mgr material.... hasn't answered any of their phine calls or e-mails.  She tells me this as I am on my way to Winchester to test.  Won't be home before 9 pm probably.  Says that if they don't get this signed paper and proof that the closing can't continue..... 

WHAT?????  So I said that I would call and see what the problem was... see if I could get through to her.
 So she answers and I asked her why she has not returned the call to the bank , with the info they need concerning the mortgage.... she knows I am buying the house because she had to sign off on my withdrawal from the investment firm when I took the money out of the retirement account.  
Do you know what she told me..... that she thought these calls were from a telemarketing or soliciting type company and that she doesn't answer them.  OKAY, do you not listen to the voice mails???? Do you not answer the e-mails????? 
I said that they have been trying to get in touch with her as the head of the company to be able to prove that I do work for them and have for several years.... all part of this covid crap..... AND THAT IF SHE DOESN'T GET THIS INFO TO THEM I WILL NOT BE ABLE TO CLOSE ON THE HOUSE TOMORROW....... So she says, okay, I will call them.  
I immediately called the lady at the bank  back, told her what I was told and she said, do you think she will answer if I called her right now, and I said PLEASE DO... and if she doesn't get any satisfaction within the hour to call me because I would be in the barn after 1 p.m.
I get a text about a half hour later that she talked to the lady at the bank, gave her the information she needed and e-mailed what they wanted and all should be good to go......
Called the lady at the bank, and she said, oh she was very nice on the phone and said she thought we were a solicitation company that is why she didn't answer the phone.... and I said, AND, SHE DIDN'T LISTEN TO THE MESSAGES YOU LEFT OR READ THE EMAILS...????  ( as in don't start making excuses for this BS.....)  and she said that it was sent to the underwriters and that everything should be good to go..... 
It better be.....

And why wait for the last minute to tell me... why not mention it last week or at least on Monday when I had to e-sign another form????? 

The stupidity of people doing jobs like this just makes me want to scream.


----------



## farmerjan

Got to be at the ins office at 9 to sign those papers, then kill a little time and be at the lawyers at 10:15....
Please please let this be it.....
I will do the cow after,  since I don't want to risk getting all dirty and I don't want to make 2 trips up the hill and back to change clothes.... plus it is supposed to be raining....I am off the rest of the day.....Got to get these milk samples packed and if not pouring I have some bags of junk to take to the dumpsters....
And just walk around the house and make some more observations.... 
Got some paint sample jars but not any brushes or anything.  There might be some around here, but who knows where;  so will just buy a few brushes and a roller pan set.   Take the vaccuum up there with a few new bags.... Then get the list and start to do things on the list. 
Need to talk to the owners about the electricity switch over.... rather than them cut it off and then have to pay a reconnection fee.... I will call them after the closing is done.  Plus want to talk to the elec company about the internet service they offer....
Internet keeps coming and going here, light comes and goes, so don't know if this will even upload now....

Keep your fingers crossed for me  I can't access the little emojis....

Time for a shower and bed.....


----------



## Baymule

It’s Thursday. Today is the day! Crossing fingers, toes, eyes and saying prayers that it all goes ok.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

...have you got the keys yet ?


----------



## Mini Horses

@B&B Happy goats -- that was my question!     

We just can't wait!!!    I hope you are at YOUR new house and not strangling everyone at the lawyer office & bank!!     I'm checking news alerts!


I hope you put "pictures" on your list -- we want a tour!    We've thrilled to and suffered thru this buy....let us see it.


----------



## farmerjan

OKAY, I have been on here a little bit trying to catch up so I could spend some time here on my journal, and now the COTTON PICKIN internet light is flashing so don't know what/if I will be able to post... 

YES, IT IS DONE, RECORDED AT THE COURT HOUSE AND MINE !!!!!!!!  THANK YOU to everyone for the prayers.  I will see about pictures, but won't be able to load anything until I figure out how..... oh yeah, I need a digital camera.... my phone is an ANCIENT FLIP PHONE......

But the 200 million papers says it is mine, with the bank holding the lien (in the form of the mortgage) !!!!!!. 

Poured down rain this morning while at the lawyers..... then got some partly sunny weather with high humidity and temps went to 91 again.... 

Oh, the light is blinking red for the internet, I am going to try to send this.  Maybe will be able to write more.....later or tomorrow as every time it rains it goes out....


----------



## Baymule

You have everyone on this forum cheering for you! Congratulations on your new home! Whew! That was quite the red tape fiasco wasn’t it? But you made it through the gauntlet and now you claim your prize! Congratulations! We ALL are so happy for you!


----------



## Mini Horses




----------



## Mini Horses

My flip is old also.  I take a pic, send it to myself at my email address, as picture message.  Go to email, open and save to pictures on computer.   In posting, hit attach files, go into pictures and click on it.   WahLah!!  Like magic it appears.

If in doubt, grab some 10 yr old and ask for help.      

I can't even catch up with all the lingo, or tech options but, still puttering along.   I have been told to "upgrade" my phone but, it's a daunting task.  Amazing, still.   You know, when you mention a "phone booth" in a crowd of teens, they don't know that lingo.     Party line?  Well, obviously that's a group call for them....and phones tied to a line????


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations on making it through the obstacle course!  My old phone doesn't have camera capability so I can relate.  That's also why I got a decent camera since a phone isn't on my 'need' list.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I knew ya could do it!!!....  
So, so HAPPY for ya and Glad too!!....surely do remember the feelin and such a load off the mind and shoulders........i know the process leaves ya feelin' "violated", but it is YOURS and there is nobody to answer to....as long as ya pay the note and taxes....really PROUD for and of ya for hanging in there and remaining Cool...well, as much as ya could stand....but, with all ya have going on in many directions as distractions...ya really hung in there and are a real CHAMP!!!....now ya can progress towards your heart's desire....me, myself, would get in it as soon as possible and release all your frustration on that landlord from HELP and put that situation in the rearview asap....again we are really HAPPY  for ya!!!....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan, I know I have posted this before but I think it deserves a repeat appearance:


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm so happy for you! Congratulations and well done!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

congratulations on your new home


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you everyone.... for the congrats, and for listening to my trials and tribulations.....

I wound up paying more in the closing costs than I had anticipated... but at that point I was just saying to myself,,,, get it done.  So I don't have the 2 month payment cushion in the bank there, but the payments don't start til Oct instead of mid Sept.... so I am fine..... and I did find out that they give you 15 day grace.... instead of the 5 or 10,  I was expecting.  So I will be able to wiggle a little if say my paycheck gets deposited on the 3rd or 5th something....not planning to make it a habit of being late, but nice to have that leeway....

Once all the paperwork "processes" and I get the "official" mortgage papers in the mail, they said they will also get me set up online so I can pay it that way... or on automatic payment if I want.  Also asked about rules and regs about paying down extra on the principal (le?) and basically there aren't any like a minimum of 500 at a time or anything.  Just that I will have to designate it as principal  reduction payment.  Worry about that in a couple of months... I don't plan to do that before the first of the year as I want to pay for things like the bathroom,  and have money sitting in the account for the upstairs ceilings tearing down and t&g beaded boards put up.  I am looking through some of the "multitude of gadget catalogs"  that come in the mail.... looking for a "cheap type temp closet"  for storage of say "winter clothes.... that I can use for temporary until I decide to or not to do something more permanent.  I had a wardrobe that I let my son have when he moved into his house... he uses it for his coats and other stuff right behind his back door.  Don't guess I should be mean and take it back.. I will spend some time in some antiques shops and maybe find one sometime.... I wasn't looking for the last one but got it fairly cheap.  See them occasionally at an auction.

So after the closing, I called the elec company.  Explained that I had just bought the house, that the electric was on in the previous owners, that I wanted to get it changed over and did they need to get verification from them or what was the procedure.... So they said that they could do it, that there wasn't going to be a meter taken out of put in, and that they needed to charge me a deposit until they get a letter from my previous elec company about my credit worthiness.... Since I am not going to do anything about switching this back to the owner until I am pretty sure of my departure date, I am not going to worry about it yet.  It's payable in 3 installments so not that big of a deal since the the elec will be minimal for the next month or 2 anyway. I had pretty much budgeted for a deposit so not a surprise.   I'll get it done after I get off this elec here.  So it was supposed to be changed over today 8-14-20.  Then I got the internet dept., and the girl was very nice, I explained what I wanted and that they had run the wire just last year and that it was pretty close.  She said someone would have to come out and look, then they would call and make arrangements to get it put in.  Okay, I figured a couple weeks....
They came out TODAY  to look at where the wire was, marked where they would run it to the house.... WOW.  Don't know how ling it will take them to call and all to come do it... but that was like instantaneous!!!!

Called a guy recommended to me to do handyman type stuff.... cutting some of the scrub trees and a limb off the maple that hangs way down, so you can mow under it.... power washing the house, vacuuming and cleaning the ceilings that I can barely reach with the knees hurting so much standing is a bitch;  sanding the floor and finishing.... building new doors for the small storage building there... it's not in the greatest shape, but will do for a storage for the lawn mower and such but the doors are falling off the hinges.  Just want something simple, treated plywood or whatever would be less expensive.  There are bad spots along the base... I think they didn't set it up very high on blocks or anything so the siding  is rotting off the bottom along the ground.... Roof is good and it has electric, so ought to be okay for a bit.  No it isn't good enough to put my freezers out in, nor very big, but will keep my tires and vehicle stuff like oil etc., and the mower,.  Carport has sides but neither front or back so won't keep weather off stuff, so don't want to put the mower in there if I can use the other. 
Haven't heard back from him yet.  
Also called a company that specializes in "cleaning"  .... move in - move out type stuff... does everything, and they want to come and give me a price. Set that up for Wednesday.  Can't hurt.  Windows,power washing, cleaning inside, ceilings, wipe down all the kitchen cabinets inside and out, baseboards.... vaccuuming....can do carpet cleaning.  Not the floor sanding.....
Have considered about the cleaning... and if they do all that, windows that I will have to climb on counters or a ladder for to do the top halves.... figured it would be worth seeing what they have to say.  It might take me a couple weeks to do it all, and I am determined to not move stuff into a room then have to move it again  to clean around it....this might be worth having it done and in a day or 2 I can start putting stuff in kitchen cabinets and such... We'll see, gotta get a price.  
I am really not lazy, and will do what I have to.  But I am just at the point that I want to get in there.... MIGHT save me a months rent if I can really get going on it.... so that would pay for alot.  And to not hurt doing it.....

The co-op does not do furnaces, so have to find someone else to come look at it and all.  But they will supply the oil for it, and the propane for the stove in the kitchen and the little gas heater in the LR.  .... and there is one other place I want to call about the propane too.  .  
Glen is going to get with my son to get my stove out of the storage trailer there on his property, so that it can go on one of glens' trips to PA  to the place that he can get it redone... orafices or whatever done.  I figured that if glen calls him, then he is more likely to get up there and get into the trailer and they can manhandle it to get it out;  being guys and all....I wouldn't be much help anyway.  

The bathroom is next to worry about... but glen is pretty busy for the next couple of weeks.  I can use the sink and the toilet, just not the tub/shower.  Boy a 2nd bathroom is really looking good..... 

Got a surprise when I went to the dumpster with a bag of trash.... 2 boxes of canning jars set out next to the bins.... 1 doz w m pints and 1 doz w m qts.  The boxes got rained on and are falling apart but I think they are full.  I naturally picked them up....  set them in the carport next to 2 bigger boxes of jars the owners left... probably 3-4 dozen in them.... no lids but that is okay.... 

GOT MY CLOTHESLINES UP...!!!!!  T poles are set for 3 lines, but I strung an extra line inbetween 2.... can put things like underwear  and smaller or lighter stuff on that line if I get short of space.... As soon as possible I am going to get the washer moved so that I can do some of the clothes while I am up there and then take them down when I go back to do the cow. 
 Realized that I will be saving at least 1 hr a day plus;  just driving back and forth for them..... 15-20 min up the hill, same back to house.... twice a day.  Of course many times I have been coming or going home from work or something.... but I am at least saving 1 trip up and one back.... with being less than 5 min and maybe 1/2 mile to the gate instead of 5 miles.... 

Got a list of things to do... get the stuff that the mail brings to the house changed to that address. I will stop by the P.O. and tell my friend the post"mistress" there....   I still get most of my stuff at the same P.O. Box that I have had for 35 yrs.... makes it easy to not have to change addresses when you move.  But some of the magazines have been coming to the house.... stuff like that.  The two different addresses come out of different areas....
I don't know if there is a mailbox up there.... if not will have to put one up.  I am still keeping my P O Box since it is actually in the other county.... so personal property taxes are less in that county if I use it as my mailing address... Of course everything I own is "aged out" now as far as taxes go..... 
Get my UPS changed for the sample bottles.... it will be an easier in and out for the UPS guy and leaving them on a porch he doesn't have to walk up rickety stairs for anymore....or even leave them in the shed there so they are out of the weather....or I can just move them over there for storage so I have enough for anticipated testing... usually keep about 3 bundles of 4 boxes which is 60/box = 240 bottles per bundle.  I use 10 boxes for the 500+ cow herd.... So I keep 3-4 bundles ahead....they automatically send 2 bundles once a week.  I have cancelled the last 3 weeks as I had so many from all the farms that didn't test in July.... trying to have fewer to move too.....

Took the paint samples up, and the roller pans and paint brushes.... spent like only $15 for all of the "equipment".... even drop cloths so I don't get paint on the carpet... thinking that if it is really wet tomorrow, I may just get the "samples of paint, painted on the walls to see which colors I like better.  Then I can just paint over the "test" colors when the time comes... that lavender has got to go.... it is just too much.... almost purple...

Went to go to the plumbing store to ask about the covers on the baseboard heat... and the showroom is closed.  So they are no help.  Could call but I want to be able to "look" at the stuff....Guess I will see about getting them painted for now.... maybe sand blast the ones that are a little rusted in spots?   Will probably paint them/wood grain them, to match the baseboards around the bottom of the walls so they don't stick out so much.... white tends to show every little mark anyway.... Have to take the ones in the LR off so they can get as close as possible with sanding the floor.....

If I get the built in china cabinet cleaned out, I can start moving my huge collection of Liberty Blue dishes..... Kinda ironic that this place has a built in cabinet just like the one that is here at this house.... built WAY WAY back here (stone part was built 1750's)  the house I bought was built in 1920 so 100 years old.... but very similar built in china cabinets.

Not sure where I am going to put my sewing table and all.... the LR here is more rectangular and it is in the corner at one end... there the LR is square.... got a desk and stuff like that..... no room for a table and chairs in the new kitchen, so the DR will have to be more DR than den like the one here that I use more like a den/family room.  Actually the downstairs room that is the bedroom should be the LR and then the LR would be the family room/den type of thing.... Got to sit and look at it all some more.....  

Did PT today and was sore... but we both agreed that it is helping so am going to do another 5-6 weeks.... 1-2 times a week.... right knee is straighter than when we started...had a 17-20% bend and he said that he can see a difference.... and that the hamstrings are more flexible and that I don't cringe so much when he really "digs into them"  so that is progress.  The more I get, the better the results from any replacement.  Did the vibrating massager too and it does help... works for me....
Okay, enough rambling.  Got to get a shower, get some sleep.  Got up and went and bred the neighbors cow this morning before going to PT.... sure hope she settles.


----------



## farmerjan

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan, I know I have posted this before but I think it deserves a repeat appearance:


Thank you....


----------



## Baymule

Now your adventure begins. Making it yours, making improvements and making it HOME. I’m so happy for you.


----------



## thistlebloom

Getting a cleaning crew in to do the heavy work sounds like a good plan to me. Like you said, they can do it faster, plus save the wear and tear and pain on yourself. 
Nice find at the dumpster, you didn't even have to "dive" for them!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> I am really not lazy, and will do what I have to.



This has got to be the understatement of the year!  I often have to lie down to take a nap just from reading all that you do!


----------



## rachels.haven

Sheesh, why are you taking time to talk to us? That's so exciting. I'm so glad things are coming together and busy in a good way. Go, go, go!

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

thistlebloom said:


> Getting a cleaning crew in to do the heavy work sounds like a good plan to me. Like you said, they can do it faster, plus save the wear and tear and pain on yourself.
> Nice find at the dumpster, you didn't even have to "dive" for them!



I AGREE -- if reasonable, DO IT!

Like you say, a month's rent will pay for most of it.   AND you can be there in your own place!    You may want to get that bedroom painted and a bed up....you could shower at rental and then go to your house & stay at least a couple nights a week.   Get more unpacked, painted, etc.  

I know some things aren't "ready" -- a stove, tub, but....take some ready meals and MW them.   You can get this done without so much travel if you plan it.  After all -- nothing else to do, right??     

I need a dumpster find like that one!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I am taking time talking to y"all since you kept me from pulling my hair out or going down to the bank and doing some serious bodily injury.  
I spent several hours there today, started taping up the baseboard in the bedroom to protect it from paint and covering the floor/carpet with plastic drop cloths.  It is chilly outside, in comparison to what it was, and damp and wet, and my knees could only take so much. Put all the sample paints on some "sections" of the walls, and wound up going and getting some other ones because I did not like the colors once I could see a "section" ..... then came back and painted all those samples on the walls in sections... each about a 2x4 or maybe a little bigger,  section of the wall... so I could get a good representation of the color.  It needs to dry so I can see the true colors.  
There are 9 million feet of baseboard and door and window trim to tape up.... don't know if I am a good enough painter to not tape.... and taping it all first makes more sense... at least room by room.

Son's gf sister, that helped him out at his house after son and gf  broke up the last time,  is not working and son said she is going nuts.  She is the one whose husband died and the baby is like 6 months or so now.  Said that he could sit in his baby chair and she could help.... has offered to him if I want help.  I'm tossing it around.  Got an e-mail from the co that I called about the cleaning and all.... to confirm the appt and with the particulars of what they can do/not do....they are 3 weeks booked out for the inside cleaning part..... the outside power washing is separate... that they are coming to take a look at all of it on wed..... so I might have to go on and start the inside cleaning myself.... I am going to go on and work on the bedroom as that is the carpet, and it is clean and good and will only need another vaccuuming after I get done with the  painting.  
The girl that helps me test, is very good at color co-ordinating and stuff like that.  Although Mennonite, she has a good eye and has helped several friends with planning their weddings and such.  Showed me pics of a get together she put together for a cake/ food tasting for one girl and about 8 other friends.  It was REALLY NICE..... So anyway, I had mentioned at the farm the other day when I was testing, and she was milking there, that maybe she might like to take a ride down and see the house if I ever got the closing done.  She said she would love to come see it.  She was looking at the different paint sample cards I had....I texted her after the closing and said it was finally finished.... and did she want to come take a look.... she texted back and said she would LOVE to come see it... so as of right now.... Tuesday afternoon she is off and so am I after my PT appt  mid day.  Sooooooo, I will get her opinion of the paint sections on the wall.  There are 2 that I think are too dark so far.... that is why I went and got a few more.... I've got the bedroom and the LR with paint on the walls in sections.  The LR floor is the one I am going to get sanded and finished, so it is not covered because there is paint on it already in spots. 
Of all things, when I was at Lowe's this aft... found a gallon of paint that was marked "mis tint" , in a pale green.  So for $9.00 I bought it.... and there is a good possibility that it is the color I am going to use.  It should do the whole LR .... but there is another one that I like as much or more... but they weren't dry yet.  That was a bargain though and it will get used eventually.  
So I did about all I could take,  with my knees as there aren't any chairs or anywhere to sit down yet. Kept having to go sit on the stairs to the upstairs.... Made a list of some things I need to take, a chair, and a radio so I have some "company", paper towels, toilet paper.... the tub/shower is the only thing in the bathroom that has to be replaced.  

Also bought the trap and drainpipe for the sink in the utility room that is missing since it was leaking and they took it out.  It is on my list.... we'll see if I am much of a plumber to install it tomorrow.  I plan to do more taping of the trim and baseboard tomorrow.  
I cannot fathom that older lady being able to sleep in that lilac/lavender colored bedroom.... It honestly gives me a headache it is so intense a color.  I will have to put 2 coats on those walls to cover  it completely.  I love blue, but one of the colors I liked is too intense and it isn't near as much as the color she has in there. 
Spent some time looking at the entrance in the door.  There is wood floor in the hallway, with about a 2-3 ft piece of vinyl directly in front of the doorway.    I am assuming it was to keep from getting wet feet on the floors, but it butts up against the wood and looks like it was glued down.... it is really ugly.  I am thinking that something like a "slate floor" looking something to go there???? The little stretch of wood would get refinished with the LR.... but this looks like they took out the wood in this section.... maybe there were rotten boards???? Just looks awful.... Going to have to think on that a bit.  And the walls are white, with like a gray colored paint contrast on the trim.... reminds me of a sterile ugly institutionalized room paint.... you know the kind that is totally unattractive.... there are multiple coats of paint on this trim so not worth stripping.... but have to think about what to paint over it because it looks so blah....
Hoping that Geneva has some suggestions for that.  That was not on my list of "possible colors" 

So I have a list of things that I am getting together to take up tomorrow.  It is raining again, quite steadily now,  and I am in for the night. Tomorrow morning we are going to work the 8 calves there at the nurse cow pasture....if I can get them in for their grain.... 5 on the first calf heifers and the 3 on the nurse cow.   It is past time for them to be going out loose with the cow.   Then I will go work on the house again. Don't want to take too much "stuff" up there before I get the painting and cleaning done so I am not moving it from one place to another.  Have to do something in the bathroom... the door trim is preventing the drawers on the vanity from opening.  The owners said it was like that as well as they can remember... did the mother not use the drawers on the one side?????  Got to see if just taking off the trim and putting on a thinner piece will let the drawers open.... it won't take much to let the drawers just slip past. But another thing....

Son said he will help move the washing machine - probably next Sat when he has one of the guys there at the farm working to help him.  By then I can have the area behind where the washer goes completely cleaned and walls washed down and all so it will go right in there. There is a patterned paneling  in there that I am going to leave.  So it just needs to be washed/wiped down.  There is space for a dryer next to it .... may put an upright freezer there.  I don't even know if I still have a dryer in storage.... I might have sold it as I never use it.  Maybe it is in the storage trailer.... Kinda a waste to take up the space when I don't use it but...... maybe in my old age I would use it !!!!!

Going in to cook some filet of sole I took out of the freezer for dinner.  Need to get a sinkfull of dishes done too.


----------



## farmerjan

I just typed in a whole long paragraph and it blinked and is gone.... NUTS and DOUBLE NUTS!!!!!  Tried going back a page then coming back but it is gone. 

So here goes again.  Had a pretty good day.  Got the nurse cow in and then the 5 other calves came in through the creep gate to get their grain and all.  So I put feed in the feed bunk, went around the outside and shut the regualr gate up against the creep gate, then shut the door.  Texted my son and said they were in, and he said he'd be up in about an hour.  Told him to bring 3 green tags, 3 white tags, 2 yellow tags, bander,  bands and blackleg shots.  He comes and we get going and he has the 2 yellow tags for the 2 bulls soon to be steers.... one goes over the back of the feed bunk and gets in the alley way and we had to get him back over... he is pretty nutty.... on my longhorn heifer and she is just as quiet as can be...... get that calf done, gets a heifer in, I said that she is mine, has a white underline (grand dam has holstein/jersey and the white is very dominant on the underside)  and he says okay.... gives the shot, then realizes he didn't get the white tags..... apologized and offered to go get them, said he just wasn't paying attention, and I said lets just get them done, I know my heifers..... so we got the rest done, the other bull calf's on my nurse cow, and she has 2 heifers too.  So my 3 heifers didn't get ear tags but they are vaccinated and the bull calf is a steer... his 3 heifers with green tags are on 3 1st calf heifers, and I don't know who is on which cow so it is good they are tagged.  One is a little smaller than the rest and I want to see who the momma is.... she may not be milking as good....

So got that done, decided maybe we would go to the barn and see about getting in some other cows and get some moved around that he has been saying we needed to do for the past month.   But it started to drizzle/ shower a little, so we decided to go get some lunch as it was after 1, and then see.  Well, the sky got darker, was sprinklely, so we decided that we would do them on Tuesday.  He really wasn't in the mood to do them I could tell.  I also asked about the fridge he had at the barn, since I need a smaller one (max 30 inches as the opening is 31 inches).... he wasn't sure of the size but would look.  I said I would buy it or else I was going to have to buy one because my older one in storage is bigger....

Then the gf's sister called, their dryer quit and didn't he have an extra one ?  Actually he has 2, one came from my parents house in Ct a couple years ago,  before they sold it and finally moved everything permanently to NH.  I have the washer, but didn't want the dryer as I have a gas dryer in storage. So he went to help them with that, and I said I was going to the house to work.  I was taping up the wood trim on the doors  and about an hour later, he comes up.  The gf is with him.....I had mentioned that he ought to stop and see the house since he never went by and looked at it when I had asked him to way back.....so they come and he has the fridge on the back of her truck.  He said her father helped him load it when they loaded the dryer on his truck, so he thought he might as well bring it while he had help.  So he measured it and then went in and measured the "hole" and said it is about 3 inches shorter than the hole and it is 30" and the hole is 31" so it ought to work perfect... So it is unloaded on the porch.  Going to plug it in tomorrow, and make sure it is running okay.... it was running when he took it out of the rental house as the tenants had their own fridge that they put in the house.... and it needs a good cleaning.  So need to make sure it runs first, then I can clean it good while it is out on the concrete floor porch, then move it inside  after I clean out in the house behind where it is going,  good.  So that may solve the fridge problem.  Also plans are to move the washing machine next sat when he has help to load it at the house and unload it at the new house. 
Then I will have some space to get things moved around at the rental and can get some other things figured out. 

But this means that I don't guess that I am going to get the company to clean the house.... because I will be doing a bunch of it this week.  They are still coming out on Wed morning to look at the outside to pressure wash the house and carport and the deck and concrete porch,  and cleaning the windows...So that's okay...... I can spend some time cleaning behind the fridge area and then behind where the washer goes.... and see how it goes.

Got all the edges of the doors and the windows and the 2 "fake mantles" in the 2 rooms downstairs that are going to be painted, with masking tape so that I can "cut in" and not get it on the trim/mouldings.  Except the tops as I don't have a ladder there.  So will take the step ladder up and do the tops .  Have to get something wider for the baseboard in the LR because it is like 8" and I don't want to get paint splatter on it although the floor doesn't  matter because there is paint spots and splatters on it and it is going to get sanded and finished.  But not the baseboard or the door/window trim.  I guess I could do newspaper all around the bottom, but that will take a long time... I am thinking that I saw some kind of "painters tape that is like masking tape along one edge and like a plain paper on the other edge... like 6 inches wide or something.  Would be much easier to just use that and be able to go along the whole baseboard  on my hands and knees and get it on.... I will check tomorrow on my way to test in the morning.  Have to leave by 11 to be at the farm, so will leave an hour earlier or so and go by and look.  If I can't find anything, I will do like newspaper taped on so it hangs over the baseboard and covers it.  It will just take me longer.

So I got their opinion on the colors.... and I sorta agree with them... one of the blues I like better..... they picked out 2 and we agreed on the green in the LR and we agreed on one of the blues and I liked a different one a little better.  It is so hard to tell though because of the lilac/lavender is so intense.  It will definitely take 2 coats to cover that.  One of the walls in the LR almost has a lilac tint to it.... and gf said she thought so too.... so it isn't just me. 
I just want to get that covered in the BR.....
Of course son said that to just leave it all white/cream color..... big help he is..... I said I was not going to look at the same color in every room.... that I wanted some color in the house, not plain old BLAH.....

He said that the piece of vinyl in the entry at the front door is glued on the wood, not the wood cut out.  So that is good, it can be peeled off.  I get why they did it, but I hate it and said that I might try to find something that looked like slate tiles or something.
He said that the deck did need to be power washed and then let dry real good and sealed.  That it should last for a bit, just a couple of boards that have a little spot that need to be fixed. 
He also tried to install the drain pipe in the sink in the utility room... but I need another piece of pipe and 2 nuts and 2 of the big "washers".  He said that they would have normally come with the sink drain underneath... but have been removed sometime so the stuff I got was right if it had been a new sink with the normal pieces.  So will get them tomorrow too. 
So he was being very nice and helpful.... I am not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.  She was very pleasant, and I appreciate the opinion on the color, and the help with getting the fridge off her truck there onto the porch.

The gallon paint that I got that was mis-mixed color, is more of a light blue/green once on the wall.  Not a bad color, but not going to use it this time.  It will be a good paint for one of the upstairs bedrooms when they get done.  I was thinking that it might even be okay for the hallway since I hate that white/grey trim combination.  We'll see.  I am not sorry I got it and it isn't a bad color.  I've got to think about that hallway... I  hate that greyish trim.  Yes it is a contrast, but it is just so unappealing to me.

Also, son said that the one door into the bathroom should be taken out and it needs to be wider.  The clawfoot tub won't fit through it,  as the doors are only 20 inches.... there is enough room to make the one side a normal 30 or 32 inch door... which will also allow me to get a tub in.  The one piece tub and surround have to get cut up to come out, the way it is now.  The one piece surround & tub was put in and then they finished the framing and put the narrow doors in.  It definitely has to be removed as there are cracks around the drain.  Says that happens with the fiberglass tubs... and this is about 25, maybe 30  yrs old.  He said that I ought to tile the whole area  where the tub is going, and then I won't have to worry about water/dampness.   Says a friend of his is REAL good, so that may be an option;  hadn't thought about that.   Making the door bigger won't affect much except get it closer to the toilet, but will be more accessible.
He said you need to think about things like a wheelchair or walker.... are you planning to stay in this house forever... I said probably not and he looked at me with total surprise.... and said what?  you're not ???... I said I don't know....
He then made a comment a little later that it was "kinda funny, that he moved out of the area and I was moving into the area"  and then he laughed and said well, at least if the cows get out I can look out the window and see where they are....!!!  Yeah, HA HA.... So I guess that was my hint that he is pretty much moved in down at the gf's.....
I didn't say a thing.

So after they left, I stayed and got the rest of the masking tape on the trim etc.  Had to take the broom to the few cobwebs and stuff as I don't want to be painting them onto the walls.  Will take the vacuum up there....to really do the walls good before painting.  Have a list of what I need to take the next trip up the hill. 

Got the sample bottles ready for the farm I am going to test and the one that I am going to drop the meters off at for them to test after I get done at the first one.  Have to put in some other hoses for the owner sampler herd.  I will get the computer updated in the morning for them. The one never has all the info right, and last time I went back 3 times to get it all done.... and I don't get any more money for it.   So I have resigned myself to probably going back at least once.... but I will coordinate it with picking up the samples from the o.s. herd so it is not a wasted trip.

Son said we are going to ship the rest of the calves probably this week or next.  Prices are still holding pretty good, down a little, and with all the rain, grass is better so more will hold longer and then there will be a glut... Got to get the calves off the cows that are due in late Sept/Oct.... some are the ones we treated for pinkeye and held back a couple weeks ago.  Works for me.  I will need all the extra money for the work on the house and won't have to put it on the cc or anything.... So that will be good.  I think there are only a couple of calves that are mine anyway.... got to check my lists. 

Better get going... got alot to do tomorrow, nothing for the house except want to go plug in the fridge, and stop on the way through town at Lowe's and see if I can get the drain pipe and something to cover the baseboard....


----------



## goatgurl

just passing thru and was reading about your surgery and then about your new house.  i'm so tickled for you.  so much hard work but at least you're putting that hard work into something that belongs to you.  my sincerest congratulations.


----------



## farmerjan

@goatgurl  thank you.  It's been an interesting last 12 months!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well -- your son is "visiting" again.  Take the help when you can!   At least you may have a frig -- for now, or....
YES -- get the washer moved, let him help when he will.   Sometimes just one or two things are helpful.  I find this to be true with my own "can't depend on you to show" son.   He does beautiful work, especially for others but, I am not at the top of his list  -- "sucking hind tit" isn't fun.   Of course, when THEY ask YOU to help THEM  ---  awhhhh......things change.

Sounds better that vinyl is glued to wood, vice wood cut out.  At least it can be removed & other arrangements fitted.  Look at the laminates & man made stones.  You can get some amazing patterns now.  Look good, wear well easy to install & less expensive.

My living room has a corner wall section that looks like laid stone.  It is actually a lightweight, fire retardant material that is easy to cut and install. Materials now are available for many installs that take far, far less labor, time, cost.   You would not know this wasn't real stone without extremely close inspect....raised hearth is same material, looks like slate.  These materials allow use that might otherwise be hard to accomplish.

I have one of those narrow frig --  AT the time, it seemed enough.  But, I find it was not so once I began with milking and eggs for sale.  That was several years after I built, however.    Then bought a used extra for those items.   Mine is now 20 yrs old  (time flies!!) and I priced another because I do have about 10 inches above current model.  WOW -- those tall skinny ones are expensive!!  Not the norm/popular size.   Uh, still using original one.       But, I keep a lot in the unit in my garage apt.   I feel your pain.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> YES, IT IS DONE, RECORDED AT THE COURT HOUSE AND MINE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Just that I will have to designate it as principal reduction payment.


Isn't it amazing that you have to designate it as a principle reduction? Like anyone would want to pay extra interest? Sheesh. 



farmerjan said:


> I think they didn't set it up very high on blocks or anything so the siding is rotting off the bottom along the ground


Is it small enough that you could lift it with pallet forks or something and put in another row of block?



farmerjan said:


> Not the floor sanding.....


Might want to get that done first since it is messy. Then the cleaning crew would leave the place totally clean. 



farmerjan said:


> I am really not lazy,


Nope, no one here would ever think that! But you do have bad knees.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is Monday eve..... got done at the farm that doesn't test very often.... and of course there is a PILE ....LOOOOONG list of "errors".... I politely told him that he was going to have to get the calving dates on the dry cows;  that he was going to have to figure out the cows "missing milk weights"  , as some are probably sold or died or something.... and that the 35 plus that were listed as new cows that come from another farm that he has been milking them for as they are building a bigger facility, so he has been milking them, and they are eventually going back....BUT, they are putting milk into the tank and there is NO WAY, to just "ignore that many" and then make a comparison to "milk measured/tested"  and actual milk tank pickup weights.... 
Over 80 discrepancies. I said I was not going to sit there for 2 hours or more while he ferrets out the information.  I go through this every time he tests... last time it was 3 trips back to the farm.  This time he is going to do the work on his computer, and get it reconciled.... he can call down to the computer center too  and get help from them.  I said that I would be available by phone tomorrow until noon when I had my PT appt.... Samples won't go out until he gets the "paperwork" (computer stuff) straightened out.  He said he would email me the "racking list" which is how I have to send in the samples.... because I am sure there are going to be a bunch that he decides not to put on test.... and I cannot include them in the boxes of samples.... in numerical order as the samples have to go.  I will include them in the box at the end of the ones that are to be tested and they can throw the milk out and the bottles washed....I get SOOOO aggravated. 

Had another farm call and want to test, they never test 2 months in a row.  But they are getting together info for FSA... think they are going to try to refinance... which is smart with the interest rates the way they are.  So want totally current records on the cows.  So they are planned for Monday.  Vet is coming this week to preg check their heifers.... need all the inventories up to date on all the different ages etc.... I hope that they can make it work... they have struggled with the terribly low milk prices....

Will get the address changed the first of Sept for the lab that sends out the sample bottles/boxes... want to talk to UPS and make sure that the guys will know about taking them there and decide if they can just put them on the front porch or in the carport or the little storage shed.... they are all right there as you pull in the driveway....  But I want to give the driver a heads up too and get the address changed at the lab and all that.  I hadn't planned to get any more boxes for 2 weeks as I got all this done, but now I need the bottles/boxes.... so I will get it all set up now and start it the first of Sept.... Might go back on getting them to pick up at the house again.... was more convenient to bring them up the hill when I was going to the cows or out to test...because they would get to the house before I was often done packing them since I would do the cows and other animal chores first, on my way down to the house.  They may be coming up the road here to do the late day pickup at the equipment company I take them to.... if so maybe they could stop at my place on the way. Will have to talk to them. 

There is a mailbox, but I have to get the address-number- on it.  Will start changing all the mail that comes to the house in a week or 2.... after things slow down a bit with the cow moving and all....got too much else right now and that is not life and death.  They all know me at the P.O. so it won't take much to get it rerouted since it is the same post office just a different road.  Not like they are swamped in the little p.o.....

Since I am going to get some of the stuff cleaned for the fridge and the washing machine to get put in... I probably won't be getting the cleaning service.... 3 weeks out on that will be waiting around.  Bedroom will get painted this week - weekend I hope.... Living room painted  too, then waiting on the floor.  Going to pull up that vinyl and get the whole hallway floor done with the LR floor.... then decide something in the future.  Getting the outside power washed, and the deck done isn't as time sensitive to getting things moving in.... want good weather to get the deck sealed so anytime it gets washed is good so it can really dry good.  We will get another stretch of dry weather.  

Not going to work for geneva to come look tomorrow.... she is babysitting and my son wants to do cows after work.... it is not supposed to be raining until later.... then rain through til Sat.... so got to get these cows done.  Going to ask another friend here local to come look and get her opinion.  I am still wavering between 2 blues and 2 greens.... 
Got the extra pieces he said he needed,  for the sink drain, and got a roll of stuff to stick on the edges of the baseboard, that will drape over it onto the floor.... didn't need it to be like 24 inches... but it will make the work so much faster.. I can also use it on the top of the mantles that are in both rooms and protect them too.  I did tape the edges, but then realized today that the top would get splattered from the roller doing the wall above it. So tomorrow I might do some of that before I go to PT., and hopefully have it all done to start painting.   I did take the step ladder there this morning.  
Got the refridge plugged in to an extension cord this eve, to see if it will work before I go to cleaning it all out.  Hope so.  Got a couple of old sets of metal shelves that will go into the shed as soon as I get it swept out.... then can start putting stuff like oil and anti-freeze and such in there and get things in the yard here cleaned up and moved there on a trip.  
Got PT at 12:30 tomorrow, so want to get a truck load of stuff moved that can be stashed like up stairs or something... out of the way... but want to make a trip count. 
Going to call the handyman guy that is BIL to the ins lady... he hasn't called back.... if he isn't going to get with the program, I have to find someone to do the floors... she said that he does things like that.. I can do the staining/polyurethene but need someone to sand them.  
Guys are back for the cell tower, got to get them to come look and see if they can/will do the boxwoods while they have the machine here... if not then will either find someone who needs a half day's work, or see if I can shame my son into doing it with his back hoe... but it is away at another place and that means getting it moved and all that.... bet if the gf wanted it done it would be moved the next day.  He doesn't understand why I would want to take them out.... but I need them gone for the storage building to go there for the freezers and other storage stuff that I have on the closed in back porch here....

Yeah, @Mini Horses , going to take advantage of whatever I can.... Speaking of unreliable... did yours ever do anything about the gardening project he was so gung ho to do?????

Going to hit the shower and I just realized that my stomach is growling... eat a pbj sandwhich and go to bed...


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> did yours ever do anything about the gardening project he was so gung ho to do?????



He planted.   Believe they harvested a couple squash and a tomato.  Hot, no rain, didn't water, weed, etc.   In fact, haven't seen him in a couple weeks.   Of course, he was "supposed" to come replace a couple porch posts for me........guess I will be looking for a hire soon.

 Guess free rent for 2 yrs is worth nothing....it's over, I'm done. My life will continue -- just hate to deal with some family things.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , I can so sympathize....and relate.   We got some of the cows in this afternoon, after a shower that looked like it would really do something then luckily fizzled out.... But seems there was a hole in the fence and most of the cows and the big calves got out into another section, with a small group that was out there.  Did get 4 cows with new calves in, worked the calves, then gf came after she got off work and they went up to see if they could get the other group in.  Did get most, but 2 of the big calves that are coming off to get sold kept going back up the hill.... so got everyone else in and there was a cow with a new calf....so 5 with new calves to move tomorrow. 
I preg checked 6 that had been missed the last time;  they came down off the hill after all the rest had been done.... obviously were up in one of the brush thickets and no one saw them at the time.   4 were definitely well along, probably going to calve within 2 months... one was not as far, and one I think was open.  There has been a clean up bull in with them so I can understand the one not as far.  Hopefully he is going to get the vet to recheck some that were specifically put back in there with the bull back  several months ago so should be like 2-4 or 5 months.  I have trouble with under 5 months.... If they are not bred, or very short bred; they will be leaving since they all should have been calving before now and into this fall.... They all are in good condition, and it is the time to get rid of.  1 that is old will be leaving with the current calf, was definitely open, and not getting rechecked ;   another  is a high strung nutcase, that has been nearly impossible to get in and is not even getting checked.  She is a bought cow and has not benefitted from being with our much calmer quieter group.... Nice calf, but it is a steer so is getting sold anyway.  
There are at least 15 or 20 more in the other group, all according to how many from the other group have gotten in.  So many of these were moved around and no one gave a list so I am flying by the seat of my pants here on who is who, where and what.   Using 2 preg check lists and the list of cows from 2 different pastures last year,  and trying to do this "fast" as he is calling out numbers for me to look for....  I am surprised that I even managed to get the ones that I did right.  A couple I just said, I can't find them so they will just be rechecked by the vet to be sure.... Any open are leaving.  

So it was a very productive afternoon really, and he was just as calm and quiet and no cussing or blowing his stack or anything.  I told her that she would have to come more because that is the first time he hasn't yelled when I can't find the info "right this minute".... He was patient with her as she was learning how to head catch a cow, so that I could do the preg checks.  I don't think she really wanted to be there as I was sticking my arm up their butts, but she was game to do it.  So, I will give her ++++ for that.  But I don't feel like she was really into it that much.  Maybe it will work its self out.  I will give credit  where credit is due.   She was quick to want to go as soon as we were done though.  
Tomorrow we will be getting  the ones with the little calves moved to pasture and get some of the "dry cows" (due this fall) out to other pasture to grass.  Give the grass here at this farm a chance to regrow for a couple months for late fall and early winter grazing when we start bringing them all back for ease of winter feeding.  Alot of these dry cows will be calving at pasture, and will be coming back with calves for wintering.... and the ones with the spring calves will be coming back for the winter and the calves to be weaned off and sold so that they get a 2  month rest before they start calving again in Mar or so.  The bulls are in with them now, went in in June most places for spring calves next  year. 

Going to test the farm on Monday,  where I am going to take my dairy x heifers.  Will finalize the arrangement, which I don't want anything but for them to take care of them and milk them so I don't have to sell them.... and get some calves back to put on the 2 young jersey cows that I have used as nurse cows.... Then they will go and there are 6-8 more heifers that need to be bred... or sold.  I think that there are 2 to sell and the others will get bred.  Should have been with the bull already.... but again, he is always too busy to get this stuff done......

Got an appt at the house in the morning @ 8:30 for a company to give me an estimate on the power washing, and also on the windows..... decided that I will do the inside of the house.... by bits and pieces as my knees can stand it... But I will be moving stuff in sooner than they can get here.... 
Got another handyman, the ins ladies BIL, maybe coming by mid morning... He apologized for not getting back to me sooner but lives in an area that has POOR CELL SERVICE.... boy do I get that.... and did not get the messages until yesterday eve...he is going to be doing a couple of estimate calls, tomorrow,  and I said that I would be at the house from about 9:30 to noon if he was close by, and if not, maybe on Thursday, or we could figure out another day. And there is a local guy coming by around 4 to look at the pressure washing job too.... He returned my call within 2 hours of my leaving a message and the first statement was "thank you for calling me about the pressure washing".... and he does this part time for now, I think trying to establish a business... and is only about 5 miles away during the day.... Might be where I give my business.... let's see what kind of estimates I get....

I got the windows and tops of the door frames all taped with that special "tape" that has like a "curtain" that hangs down from the taped edge, in the one room.   Exactly what I wanted.  Will try to get the other room taped tomorrow inbetween the "appts"....then have to do the baseboard in the room that I want the floor sanded, so it doesn't get splatters from the roller...  
Decided on the blue for the bedroom.... green is between 2 shades.  Got a headache looking at that lilac/lavender again this eve.... it is just so strong of a color. It is going to take 2 coats to cover so there is ABSOLUTELY NO BLEED THROUGH OF THE COLOR.....Got to get at least one coat on so I can get a break from looking at it.  Be glad when that is done.  Everything looks like it has that tint.  SHUDDER !!!!! 

Time to go to bed so I can get up and go to the house early enough to meet the first estimate appt....


----------



## Baymule

The painting part is easy, it’s all the taping everything that you don’t want paint on that is the tedious hard work. I know you will be glad to finally roll paint.


----------



## Mini Horses

What do you all do with bulls after breeding?   Do you run them with fresh bred cows or move them to bachelor quarters?

At the auction last week they had a headgate,  in decent shape with only a little rust on bottom/ground plate.   I bid on it -- WHY??  Good price but, then I stopped as I decided it was just another thing I'd have to store & move -- no cattle and waaaay too big for goats.   Yes, I caught myself in time.   Self control ruled. Super buy tho! 

Take advantage of DS mood while he's still trying to impress gf.  We know at some point it changes as "the honeymoon is over".


----------



## Mini Horses

Just an update -- that little colt left today.   All went smoothly.  Everyone home, weather great, mares all at top field -- I put them into a paddock of heavy grass, when they least expected it, mom & son separated to a holding pen.   Then mom out & I went into the little 6X12 holding pen, and began gentling...after an hr, had a halter on him.  We both did this without much anxiety & no injury.      I still have the touch!     4.5 months old, only initial imprint handling day 1 & 2 of life....now, he'll be everyday handled.

Two young, strong  17 yr olds gently led him to the trailer and with a little butt push, he was in.   Smooth as silk.     He's in good hands.


----------



## farmerjan

Yay, on getting the little guy up and going to his new home.  And even though you weren't wanting any breeding with all the "retired" animals, sounds like it was a great thing all the way around.... especially going to a good home.  That's great.

Well, I painted most of one wall today in the bedroom..... I really like that color blue, but it is nicer wet,  and dries a little more "blue" than I really want.  So I wanted to look at it for a bit..... Still not 100% sure on it.  But I figured that if I got one wall of lilac/lavender/purple painted over, I might have a little better perspective.  So I will look at it again tomorrow.  I did paint a bigger area on another wall with another of the sample jars.... and maybe thinking that I can leave the one wall the bluer color and the other 3 the lighter blue????? 
I just might be over thinking it ....."ya think" ?????

So I went and helped son move some cattle around, 3 cow calf pairs with bull calves (steers actually) to one place and dropped 2 dry, preg cows at a pasture with other dry preg cows on the way by.  Then took 4 cow calf pairs with heifer calves, to another pasture.  Moved 7 more dry preg cows out to the back field.... and he got the rest (he says) that all got mixed together into the front field there so they can come in the barn with the bigger calves.... plus there are a few that have already calved... that we had already sold the calves off of.... so the new calves will get worked and put out with the others at the 2 pastures as there is plenty of grass at those 2 places.  Will hope the cows will get bred back and so "back them up"  a month or so.... instead of late July/Aug calves, get bred so they will calve again in June/early July.... in otherwords, back up a month to get them back to being spring calving cows.  So they will go 11 months between calves for the next couple of years if we are lucky.  The best thing is the grass is plentiful, so they ought to get to cycling and coming in heat better than if it was dry or stressful, or poor nutrition,  etc..... We have so many fall calving cows right now, what with a whole bunch that did not breed back as fast as they should have.....so they are going like 16 months between the last calf and this one coming... went from calving in say Mar/April/May to calving in July/Aug.... so it will take more to carry them through the winter in feed with calves on them.  Plus we are geared to put cow/calf pairs out to pasture so we don't have to worry as much with them trying to calve away from here and more watchful eyes....and the predator problems like the miserable Mexican Black Buzzards, going after the babies just born and all.  They are one of the worst scourges on this earth.  And there are bears, and coyotes.... so we like to calve them out here and then turn them out with the calves.  

In between, the one place cancelled the appt as they said their estimator guy called in not feeling well.  Then the "handyman guy" didn't come, but I knew he had other appts and might not get there.  The other guy did come right at 4:15 about the power washing, he has been doing this part time for over 20 years he said.  Him and his now retired dad do it.  Gave me a decent price I think, and said the deck is going to require some effort because (I don't think it was ever sealed when new and)  is quite discolored.  He also gave me the name of a friend of his that he said he would recommend to anyone, who does side jobs of floor sanding/refinishing, painting,  other stuff;   some other outside stuff done.. I was explaining that I needed some of the saplings cut down around the little shed, and other things done. 

So the BIL handyman is going to be there around 3 tomorrow.... and I will get some prices from him.... then call the "friend" and get him to come and give me some prices.

  Probably will put the other company (power washing and windows, that also did the move in/move out inside cleaning) that cancelled,   on hold.... Plus I am doing most of the cleaning now.... I like to deal with the "little guy" if possible.... Told him point blank that I wanted to get some idea, that I needed to get my budget figured out... that I didn't HAVE to get it pressure washed but wanted it to start out "clean" and that the deck definitely needed to be sealed before winter this year due to the wear and tear on it.  His estimate was $475 for house, carport inside and out, concrete porch and he will do the metal uprights that have like an ivy design for supports, to knock the loose rust off, so I can maybe paint them.... they were originally green, to match the shutters;  and the deck.  Says he can give me references of other local jobs.  
Let's see what the BIL handyman says tomorrow as far as some of the stuff that I want done...

I will have to haul at least one load of calves to town Friday by the looks of it.  Probably do the same thing we did a few weeks back.... him help me load, then me go to town and unload and all, then he will bring my truck in with all my equipment etc., to go to work from there and he will stay there at the sale.  It might also depend if we get the doc to do any more recheck/preg checks and if any are open.  If they are, they are leaving.  We'll see what is what.  I do have to go test Friday no matter what/how we work it out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Excellent juggling.      Leave that blue wall alone for a day or two, then decide.   It can dry well and you can acclimate yourself with color.  If hue is good, have them just lighten it when mixed.

$475 actually sounds like a pretty fair price for all you say he will do.
Also, done without you doing,   It may not need to be done "now" but for just the deck, with trip/time, etc., you won't be saving much when 2nd trip comes around.   I do understand $$ to spend vs needed items to spend on.   That bathroom is first....deck may have to wait until Spring.    Yep, hard to get the estimates to know.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is Thursday eve.  Need to do a little catching up.  Weather has been nice for the last 24 hours, they were calling for more rain this aft but even moreso into this eve, and tonight and tomorrow.  We wound up only getting some clouds off and on this afternoon.... but with the prediction of rain tomorrow, glad we didn't give in to cut hay.  It is supposed to be clearing off down to 20% chance after Saturday....
Got some cows and bigger calves moved around, got the last group off the hill with the calves and the ones that got through the fence and mixed in.  Vet said he could come this afternoon, so all the ones that were questionable got preg checked.  Had 3 open that were not a surprise, older cows... they will get soldas well as the calves tomorrow.  One younger cow that was open, surprise, but she will get a chance back with the bull for a second chance. Also one crazy nutcase cow that tried to run over top of my son 3 times trying to get her into the small pen that leads to the chute/alley for the preg check.  He said fine, she can go on the truck tomorrow with the calves.  Don't need to get hurt.....Suits me, she has been a high strung PITA from the get go.  Raised her from a calf, and she raises nice enough calves, but they all have her attitude....end of that line of aggravation.  Got a group of about 7 with no calves on them that he was going to move out back with the other dry cows.  Put the ones with the bigger calves that are going to be sold, all back together for the night.  Those cows will also get moved out once the calves are sold and they have a day or 2 to quit bawling.  Doubt they will be doing much hollering though, they get tired of the bigger calves butting their udders so hard.  There are also about 4 or 5 cows that have calved so those calves will get worked and moved out to pasture for the rest of the summer and fall....

I did go on and finish painting that one wall completely with the blue, this morning.  Then I decided to go on and do the "shorter wall" where I had 2 different "3x5" sections with the sample paint on... up to the doorway where we will be enlarging it.  As I was painting it, I realized that the wet paint I was using, that dries darker, was the same shade of the DRY paint sample that I had on the wall.  I wouldn't have really noticed it but I was working around the door frame, and was covering the purple and had painted over some of the edge of the dry section.... and realized that the wet paint that I liked the "lighter color" before it darkened as it dried, was the same as the Dry paint already on the wall.  So much the same that I couldn't see where I had painted or not on the dry.....
So I purposely painted a strip of the wet across the dry and will compare better tomorrow... but I think I found my solution.
SO WAHLAH,  got the answer to the paint situation.  Will get the lighter shade, that had looked too light... as it will dry darker... to the shade of the other one that I liked as a wet paint.  Since I really will have to do 2 coats as the purple just tints through everything... so will use the "darker shade" to cover the purple, and then use the lighter shade to do the 2nd coat which will be the color I like better.

I am pretty happy with the dried wall section of the lt. green so will go on and get that too.  I think that one coat should cover that as it is a very light beige/neutral color... I will get a gallon and see if it does it and if not can always get more. 

The ins lady's BIL handyman called and had to postpone today; ... so I am going to call the pressure washing guy's friend, and see if he can come out this weekend to take a look.  I have decided to go on and get the pressure washing done, I want it to look "nicer" to start.  I will tell him that I don't want it to happen until about the 2nd week of Sept... give me time to get a few things in order....Money will be better too.  BIL handyman said he would like to come out next Tuesday, as I said that Monday won't work;   since I am going to test the farm that my heifers will be going to and want to be able to take my time and visit for a few minutes after work and get everything in a row so they can go there in a couple of weeks and get on the feed and all so they are acclimated when they do calve.  So if he can get it together , I will meet him Tuesday. I still want some estimates.   I want to have some/most of the painting done if possible.... that is one thing I had asked about him doing.... but I want to get some "progress" made so it can seem, to me,  like I am getting somewhere.  I did completely vacuum out the built in china cabinet.... but want to repaint the white that is on the walls inside... It looks like they did a quicky job when ever it was done.  I'm thinking just use the ceiling white I got.... then I could actually start taking a some of the liberty blue china up as I go....
Also got the bathroom vanity vacuumed out and as soon as the drawers get a little shaved off one side (they don't open due to not being able to slide by the door frame moulding.... son said they need to just have a smidgeon shaved off the side that is catching....yes, it fits that tight.... so then I can start moving some other stuff as I go.  There is no linen closet there so will have to have a cupboard in the utility room for extra bathroom stuff... have several here that I won't need in the kitchen there because of all the built in cabinets, that are all free standing that are mine... so I can just transfer one of them to the utility room up there.
Got the extra pieces ds said I needed for the utility room sink drain...
And I took down the little "accordion" folding door that the mother had put up,  to close off the LR from the hallway.  There is a regular door but she said it took up too much space in the room, so they put up one of those inexpensive little plastic/vinyl folding door.... hated the way it looked, the other door is there if I want to put it back up... but for now am going to leave it just open.
Making a list of things I need to do... get.   Took the vacuum bags with me this morning, but I am getting low so will have to go get a new box of them while in town... on the list too....
Got all the rest of the tops of the door frames, and the other mantle piece, tops of the windows, everything is  all taped.  Only have to put down another piece of plastic in the BR to cover the rug.  It was real cheap "drop cloth plastic " for like 1.00 a roll so not worth untaping and moving in the BR.... besides it needs the 2 coats so will just toss it when I am done. 
Got the name of an appliance center that my friend used to have her refridge serviced.... said they are pretty good.  So will call them to come look at the fridge from ds.... if it can be made to work and get cold for say 200, that is better than having to buy a new one at about 800.  Can't seem to find any that "small" used anywhere...

Tomorrow I will get all my stuff together and have in my truck so that I will be able to just go to work  from the farm, and not come back down here to get it... not knowing the schedule for taking the cattle to town.  I have to go to the owner sampler farm where I dropped off the meters the other day, they are done.... and go there before I go to test the other farm.  Pick up my meters, do the "paperwork"  on the computer and print their reports....then go test the 100 cow herd for the afternoon.  Somewhere inbetween I will try to go by Lowe's and get the paint too so I don't have to make a special trip to town.  Then I can work on that on Saturday and Sunday.  If he cuts hay I may have to tedd that on monday like at 10-11 a.m., then rake that on Tuesday as I have to leave Monday early afternoon  (like 1 pm)  to go set up and then test that herd....

My  friend said she totally agrees that they did alot more to clean up the house than she would have expected, from when she first saw it .  She also fully agrees that the boxwoods need to go..said she has never seen them get that big and tall.  It will open up the back of the house and there are still a couple of nice trees for some shade... not like I am going to make it like a desert or take out all the trees or anything.  Just this huge overgrown mess.

Oh that reminds me, I talked to the guys at the cell tower constrution... owner said they will be back on probably Tuesday, but that he will text me and it will be most likely Wed and he will come look and see if they can do the boxwood removal .... I told him that I thought that if it wasn't too much trouble that they might like to earn a little cash on the side.  Don't see it taking them more than a couple hours to take them out and to take down the one bigger walnut treee in the middle of them.... cut it up into sections for future firewood.... maybe even a walnut log or 2... it is fairly straight.  But mostly thinking firewood.  It is coming down regardless with those horrible boxwoods.

So I guess that is all the updates.  There is one calf tomorrow that is going that is mine.... he will pay for the power washing plus a little more in my pocket... so I decided to just do it.  It will make me feel better. Got some money coming from my son for the heifer I "sold him", that he killed for beef, and the other couple head that got sold....tomorrow after we sell this load, I will hit him up for the money for all he owes me.  He tends to let it ride, and I want the money in MY account earning interest, until I need it....

Time to get a shower, and go to bed.  Got to do my nurse cow in the morning before I get too tied up with all the cattle hauling stuff.  The calves are looking alot better since they are out loose with her... and the smallest one seems to come in when I bring her in and nurse while she is eating grain... so it might be actually getting a little more milk than when they were all 3 going on the cow at the same time. At least she is not fighting the other 2....and the cow lets her nurse when she's eating so that's good.  Plus they are all coming in the side through the creep gate so can get some grain when I put it in the feeder for the whole group of calves.  I will start putting more in there now as there are 8 eating there instead of the 5 on one side and the 3 on the other side with the cow.


----------



## Baymule

I got caught up, painting is such a chore, but it sure looks nice when you get it all done. There is a "sock" you can get to go over your head to keep the paint off, wear goggles with it to keep it out of your eyes, if you can stand them. It sure helps on cleanup of YOU.

You are wise to get things done BEFORE you move in. It is much easier to work in an empty house, versus trying to deal with "stuff". I tried to get as much done in our house before we moved, because once we got here, I went outside and didn't come back in to do any work for a year. LOL LOL Poor BJ had his hanging clothes in those moving boxes. I threw out those crappy wire racks when I painted, vowing to not let them back in the house. I finally built out BJ's closet, it is 10'x4'. I built 2 towers, 18" deep, one is 3' wide, one is 2' wide and 2 clothes poles between the towers. He loves it, but he had to wait awhile on it. My very small closet is still unfinished and has crap stacked in it. Eh.......I'd rather be outside......


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it was a decent day, didn't get everything done I wanted to, but still okay. 

Had to do some work related computer stuff this morning so it disrupted some of my plans.  DS texted me and said that he was planning to be at the barn to get cows in and sort and for me to be there by noon.   So I got the sample bottles in the truck;  computer, printer and all for the owner sampler farm , and went and filled the gas tank up and all and was at the barn about 11:45.  He was there sorting the cows so I helped a bit by answering his questions as to which heifers belonged to who.... trying to determine who to sell.  So we shipped a total of 15 calves and 5 cows....  I left about 12:30, got to the stcokyard, unloaded and went up to get some lunch @ the restaurant.  Don't have much of a menu with it only being takeout, but got hot dogs, macaroni salad and a drink and sat out in the "ring area " in a chair to eat.  Talked to a couple of guys there about the general state of things.... weather and rain around who and what areas, and one that is looking to have his knees replaced also.  
 My son showed up about 2:15 or so, and the "guy who worked for us alot as a teen", came in with his wife and new (2 months old) baby son..... So I talked a few minutes, then got my truck and left.  Went to the farm to do the paperwork and it wound up being more than  I anticipated so did as much as I could and had several questions and the farmer wasn't there, so left the computer & printer there, and went to the other farm to test.  I use their computer and printer,  so didn't need mine.  We tested, got all the stuff done, had to fix a few little things on their computer entries, then left and went back to the other farm.  Got all that straightened out and then went by the stockyard on the way home to pick up the check.  Well, they weren't even done selling heifers yet... and cows are after that.... So I wound up staying, watched them sell heifers, prices are holding steady on them pretty much,  and then they finally got to the cows.  Watched them sell ours, they did average for what they were as far as age and condition.... then I finally left at about 9-9:30 to come home.  
So here I am... eating some leftover vegs and will call it a night.  Did not get to Lowe's for the paint and stuff, so will do that tomorrow so I can work at the house.  Also, the forecast has changed a bit to possible rain, occasional thunderstorms, so will probably get some laundry done and hung at the house on the lines to dry.  Washer is probably not going to get moved tomorrow, he is going to fix a float on a water trough at a pasture, move the 4 cows with new calves that he got worked this aft., to that pasture when he goes to work on the water trough, and then start working on one of the farm trucks that has the "bale bed" to move round bales with.  The transmission started giving him a some problems, so he parked it and started driving the automatic one.  Well, that transmission is slipping so decided now he needs to fix this one.  Like,  YEAH, about time.... but I didn't say that.  Past time to fix it... as are a couple other trucks that need fixing....  Not much for me to do tomorrow.  Heard that the gf is going away for a week with her daughter and a friend and her daughter... so he will get some things done for a change.  
Looks like some clearing for a few days so hay and possibly sorghum-sudan grass will get cut Sunday or Monday to hopefully get it made by Wed.... calling for increased chances of precip Thurs.  Might have to do with the tracks of these 2 storms that are headed into the gulf and Texas, La, Ga, and/or Florida....  I have the farm Monday, and PT at noon on Tues but can work around that to rake or whatever.  

My knees ached today... after all the vet check, and the sorting, then the sorting today and then testing... plus the dampness/humidity in the air.  And the standing at the house doing the painting..... didn't take anything early like I should have, so never could get "caught up" on the ache all day.  Will be sure to take some stuff  first thing in the morning.  
I'm going to read some more posts/alerts, then get a good hot shower and go to bed.


----------



## Baymule

I'm hoping that we get some rain from those storms. I don't know if it will make it this far. 

Hope you got some rest so you can start painting!


----------



## farmerjan

Heavy fog this morning after some pouring down rain last night.  It was nice all day, I couldn't get as motivated as I wanted to, just aching knees.  Did get to Lowe's, got the paint for the LR and the "lighter" color for the bedroom.  Will be glad to get the purple/lilac whatever covered.  I had never had a Lowe's cc and there was a special 20% off for anyone who got a new card on that first purchase.  I haven't had stellar credit but am getting much better, just never enough money.... but since I have been getting my ss I have been getting way ahead of things and I guess it really has helped the credit score. Must've because I got the mortgage....  I wound up qualifying for a cc.... so got 20 % off the paint and a few other things I was wanting.  Probably should've waited to see if the fridge was fixable... and if not used it then for a new one.... oh well, I am going to hope that it is something not too complicated....

Will check the rain gauge when I go out, and head to wash the clothes that I didn't get done and can hang them, then work at the house painting. Might get some rain/showers again this afternoon, but if the fog burns off, it ought to be a good drying day.
Got the drain on the utility room sink done, but no water???? Owner had said that they turned it off when the drain was leaking but my son couldn't get it turned on under the sink and he is a WHOLE LOT STRONGER than I am so I think if the knobs on the pipes would turn he would have gotten them turned... going to have to call the "previous owners" and ask him if they did something in the crawl space under the house instead....
Got the friend of the power washing guy coming early Tuesday morning... he called back promptly and as I listed some of the stuff I wanted to do, he said that it was all stuff he could do/does.... The BIL of the ins lady might be coming on Tuesday aft.... he is supposed to call me back,  again.  Maybe he is that busy, and good, but I am thinking that maybe these other guys are more interested in actually working.
I did call the power washing guy and told him I was going to do it, but wanted to wait until the first or 2nd week of Sept... he said just to let him know.  I am thinking maybe the first week of Sept as the weather can be iffy and I do want the deck to dry good so I have some leeway to get it stained/sealed and that can dry good too. I realize that is only 10 days off...

DS went and moved the other 4 cows with new calves, after he got them worked, decided that they should go to a different pasture than the one where he was working on the water trough.... and then I said last eve when he was working on the drain that there were only 9 cow/calf pairs at that pasture.... and he said well, I guess I should have put them there instead of the other place.... which is where they were supposed to go to start with.  Then I said where did you write them down so I can add them to the list, and I got this .....ahhhhh.... oh, I know them, I can just tell you their numbers.... Yeah, this is how things don't get recorded and then I am supposed to know who is where/what/how/ and why......He was in a hurry to get the drain done, and then the water doesn't work.... because he had to go back down to the barn as she was coming with a couple of the kids to fish in the pond there at the house where we rent the "main farm". I  did say well, the check from the stockyard is on the seat of the truck, and the paper with all the figures, with the calf and the jointly owned cow ( I get half when the adult cows, are sold but the calves all go to farm expenses, as part of my contributing....) and the other ones that went a couple weeks ago;  so you can leave me a check for my animals.... we'll see if he does.  I want to go by the bank on my way to work Monday.
Time to head out....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I'm hoping that we get some rain from those storms. I don't know if it will make it this far.


At the moment I think Marco is going to miss you to the south but you might see some from Laura. That is if they don't change their projected paths .... which they have both done substantially in the last 2 days.


----------



## Baymule

Marco! And the next storm should be named Polo!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I'm home and done.  Knees just won't give me a break today..... I went and did the laundry and hung it at "MY" new house.  Started in the BR;  did the 2nd coat on the wall with the "bluer color".  Then got the edging done 3/4 of the way around the room, but don't have the plastic down along the fourth side yet.  It takes me a long time with having to go up and down the step ladder, to do along the ceiling and then move it and do more.  I also did along the window, the door to the bathroom, and the mantle and all along the baseboard.  The window sets real close to the corner, so you have to paint the strip inbetween, then the strip between the window and the mantle....A LOT OF UP AND DOWN... Used the "lighter" blue.  I will see if there is much noticeable difference tomorrow after it is all dry.  Didn't see any as I was doing it.  So I will finish the 4th side, got the plastic down but not all taped along the baseboard.  It shouldn't take me too terribly long to do that. I will then paint the 4th side, first coat.... and look at the other  to see if I have any second thoughts.  One thing that occurred  to me, I should be down to about a 1/2 gal of each.... same paint, same finish (satin) , just a smidgeon  difference in color.  I think I will just combine them, mix good, and use it to do the  3 walls unless I really prefer the lighter.... almost like "diluting" it....Plus then I won't have to worry about having any leftover, or needing another qt of the lighter or anything.  
I can tell you that it is taking alot of paint to cover and completely "hide" that purple.  I may or may not get the other side with the first coat tomorrow... I hope to.  Don't have to leave for the farm until about 1:00 as I have a couple errands to do on the way.   All the meters are on the truck already.  Just have to get the bottles in the trays I use, and will do that as I pack samples tonight from the herd friday afternoon and the owner sampler one I picked up. 
It would be easier to not have to do cleanup as often, but I just cannot stand on the knees.... and tomorrow I will be in the parlor for at least 2 1/2 - 3 hours.... so have to not overdo it before I go or I will never make it through milking.

 It started to get cloudier, so I went out and got in all the clothes, and quit for the evening.  Got about 10 sprinkles but there is a possibility that we might get another little shower by the looks of the radar....

Son is going to cut tomorrow aft.   I texted him and asked if he was moving equipment or anything and needed a ride.... He said he got called into work, and is "riding the roads" in the VDOT truck, because of all the downpour last night.... it rained a WHOLE lot more and harder to the south of the county.... some mud on the road and he is looking at what they will have to go and do repair work on tomorrow for work. His immediate supervisor is on vacation so he has to work all week.   I will be gone for work too.  There is like only 10% for Tuesday-Wed-Thurs.... then showers/rain possible all according to what the 2 gulf storms do.  Marco is a hurricane I heard but they say that Laura will actually be stronger;  and is only about 12-24 hours behind it.  I think it is the one that is supposed to turn back north east after it hits land,  and hit this part of Va.....

Time to go in and get something to eat, take a shower and get the samples and bottles all done.  One less thing in the morning, then I can go do the nurse cow, and go right to the house and work on things there.  I will have everything in the truck, so won't have to come back to the rental.... just leave from there to go to work.  They don't start til about 4, about an hour + to go there, errands on the way, and they help set up so have to be there by 3.... I will be late coming home....probably won't get home before 10.   Tues.,  the "friend" handyman is coming at 8 or a little before.... going to be a tough morning.  Then PT at noon.... then I don't know if I will have to tedd, but figure probably nothing until wed....Don't think he is going to do the sorghum/sudan too but I don't know.  It won't get made dry though, it will be too high moisture so will have to be wrapped so it will ensile.....Makes good feed though, but more work and costs for the wrapping too.  I don't have any more herds this week.  2 didn't get back to me so if they want to test now it will have to be Friday... and there is a cow sale at the stockyards that I was planning to go to.... some cow/cf pairs, some breds.... we could use a few more spring calving cows ( calves on the ground now) .... but just to go see what prices are doing. I do have a farm on Sunday morning... 5 a.m. so not bad and no set up, they have weigh jars in the parlor.  40 min away... I try to leave by 10 to 4 and stop and get a country ham on a bun and choc milk on my way then I don't get hungry and I can take all the supplements and "pain" pills without getting queasy.  I don't cook that early at home.  
Then will probably schedule the 500+ cow herd for Tuesday and start all over for the month of Sept.... will be working around everyone as chopping gets started....and our 2nd cutting hay...

@Mini Horses;   "retirement" really is looking better and better..... gotta get the work in the house finished first....
Is your GD finally in school?  Hope that is going okay.  They are going 5 full days here local at the elementary... the power wash guy is a teacher and he says they are going in full time, kids everyday... no virtual this fall.  Sure hope it continues that way so things can go back to a semblance  of normal.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You are busier than a one-armed paper hanger!


----------



## farmerjan

Just remembered, the guy from the cell tower crew ( owner of the company doing the work) is going to call me maybe Tues to go look... but he said he wasn't sure if he would be back here Tues or Wed.... Hope it is Wed.... so we can go look at those "LOVELY" boxwoods.... sure hope he will take the job to take them out.  I will be so glad to see them gone, and open up the back yard.... and then I can look at it and decide where, how I want to put the storage building in that area.... So I will have to make testing work around him;   oh wait a minute, it is a morning test on Tuesday....we did evening last month.....won't affect the looking at the job.  Never mind... I can't keep anything straight.
I carry a note pad to write all this stuff down.... lately I would never be able to get things done because there is too much to remember.


Side note;  the guy who "works " at the farm some, hasn't been taking care of his diabetes... one day it is okay, next it is through the roof. He had his gall bladder out 2 weeks ago. and well, I guess his "wife/ex-wife" or whatever she is,  called the rescue squad because he didn't answer his phone.  They came, it was way high, and the one guy(friend)  called my son, son talked to jim, and then son told the rescue crew to go on and take him to hosp.  He stayed overnight, got it back down, gave him some anxiety meds (Zanax is for anxiety right?).... and he came back.  His camper is parked at son's barn.  Well, seems he tried to overdose on the Zanax ;  don't know how/who discovered that... but they took him to hosp again.  I am hoping that this will prompt them to send him to the facility he has been saying he wants to go to;  to get his head straightened out.... his "other half" has been cheating... to the point of an ad for being an "escort"  so I have been told.... he is so screwed up in the head he really needs to do something.  But if he won't eat and keep his diabetes in check, it is going to kill him... It is just a mess.  So just before he had the gall bladder surgery, he got the mower down to my house, all put together finally, and mowed the grass before it rained.... but he went and burnt up the belt or something, trying to mow the real high stuff, that was getting overgrown, and going too fast.... so I am without a mower again.  Son said he would fix it......  is there an icon for waiting twiddling my thumbs?????

Got to get the new place mowed.  Jim wasn't supposed to bring it down here,  but he doesn't listen and takes it upon himself to do what he thinks needs doing and it really makes me mad.... now I can't use it AGAIN....

Guess I will call the other friend who did it for me a couple weeks ago.... maybe I can get him to do both places....til someone gets this one fixed again.....  Why does no one listen to what you say.... especially someone you are paying to do some stuff for you.... ???? I guess I need to excuse him for his emotional  problems.... I'm ready to just sit and have a tantrum....do what I want done......not what you decide I need done.


----------



## farmerjan

frustratedearthmother said:


> You are busier than a one-armed paper hanger!


Thanks, I think I am just crazy......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

farmerjan said:


> Thanks, I think I am just crazy......


Or determined!


----------



## farmerjan

frustratedearthmother said:


> Or determined!


Or too dumb to have sense enough to slow down!!!!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Why does no one listen to what you say.... especially someone you are paying to do some stuff for you.... ???? I guess I need to excuse him for his emotional  problems.... I'm ready to just sit and have a tantrum....do what I want done......not what you decide I need done.



I think you need to have that tantrum. Not by yourself, all over the dummy that doesn't listen. You feel sorry for him because he is a screwed up mess, but that isn't your fault. I know how hard it can be to get decent help, but that guy is STOOPID!


----------



## Mini Horses

You need to write that guy off of your list.  Gone. Goodbye.  Don't use or pay. You cannot fix him.  Stop Trying!!!  Give YOURSELF peace.  I know you want to be nice & help...NOT working.   Stop.  



farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses; "retirement" really is looking better and better..... gotta get the work in the house finished first....
> Is your GD finally in school? Hope that is going okay.



This Friday is supposed to be the day, I am told.   I've helped with getting things she needed, my part is done.   DD takes her & she can then drive an empty truck home!    She's glad to have the truck as "hers" again....not a GD claimed one. I remember the feeling, all these years later!  

And yes,  retirement is calling me!  I'm just trying to get thru this winter with all the CV crap around, to make sure things are stable on the farm front.    Hard to give up a "job" when you've worked at something so many, many years.   It's mental.   But overall things happen/shut down, that affect a farm which can't be "helped".   Hoping some normalcy returns with the cold winds.....🤪    Then I can relax with it.


----------



## farmerjan

I am with you @Mini Horses on hard to give up something you have done for so many years.  I've been testing 29, starting my 30th year this month (Aug 12, 1991 ) plus did AI breeding and milked before that.  It is mental, and the contacts with the farmers and all that for me.... I guess that I am lucky that it has been dwindling with farms selling out and many not testing regularly every month like they used to.  Plus the few that have begged me to not quit, as they just don't want to have to deal with someone new who doesn't know or understand the industry.  If I get the knees "fixed" I might not retire yet as I think in the next 2-3 years my "workload" ..ie., number of farms,  will reduce by nearly half with older ones going out anyway.  I think that a few more  will go to doing their own also.  Oh well,  we will see.  Nothing is going to drastically change for the very immediate future.  I do want to get those other things done here first, and paid for, before I cut my income too. 
But there are days I just don't want to have to go to work.... especially in the 20 degree cold and the 90 degree heat!!!!!

Yes, the thing with jim is going to have to get resolved.  I didn't "hire him",  my son did.  I was just giving him extra work on days that son didn't have alot for him to do.  But he wasn't nearly this "screwed up" in the head.  Just more down on his luck and a little down in the dumps.  Was talking about getting into his own lawn mowing business.  He is a decent mechanic and could go back to making a living doing that if he would just get his head straight.  I know this seems mean, but I cannot get my head wrapped around someone who can let someone else so completely mess up their mind.  But part of that is that I don't "need" company all the time.  Men seem to need to have someone around alot more than many women.  Maybe that is a good thing we outlive men most of the time.  So he can't get over that this woman has so totally messed with his head, and he seems to get "back with her" for a few days everytime he gets some money from me or my son for work he has done, then when she goes home or wherever she goes again, he gets all depressed.  I honestly don't think he wants to live, and is not taking care of himself at all anymore. 

You are right, it is not really my problem.  But when he does things right, they are well done.  That is what is so frustrating.  And on top of it, there just aren't very many around that want to work anymore. 

Maybe this handyman friend of the power washing guy, will turn out to be a good one to have working.  I have enough to keep him busy one day a week, for weeks.... he works another job.... think it is a swing shift type one as he said he was off tues-wed-thurs this week.  
We'll see.  

Well, just thought I would check in this morning as I am going to be too tired and busy for the next 24+ hours....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

To quote a very wise woman who posted on my journal yesterday "you go girl ".....in a few months you will be moved and settled, and most of this stuff will be in your rear view mirror, I got faith in you and your ability to handle all this


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> But there are days I just don't want to have to go to work.... especially in the 20 degree cold and the 90 degree heat!!!!!



Yes to that!!  And some days, I just don't WANT to leave home -- things to do, watch, ponder........canning to do, a garden to tend, a goat to milk, an auction to attend.  I'm busy!    Let me be. 

I can say that when I do quit, it won't be in winter.   At that time you tend to stay inside more and far less active.   That would become a trend that would be hard to stop come Spring when there is a lot to do.  Habits.  Motivation.     

You have a larger working farm business that compels you to perform in all weather and often requires more time than having an outside job allows.   Not telling you anything new!   But my point is that you do have established work & routines, which could be expanded with no other "job" commitments.    Plus you enjoy the work.   That's why I'm planning to add the meat goats back into my farming....had hoped this past Spring, then CV closures everywhere.   With VA legals, we both know milk is a touchy situation.  Meat sales are better with goats and allow me to enjoy the "guilty pleasure" milk type, slower sales, etc.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday evening and I should have quit and hit the sack.... but here I am....

Yesterday I tested the 250 cow farm, and it all went well.  They are actually only milking about 210 right now, there are a WHOLE BUNCH of dry cows.... boy when they start to calve they will be overrun with babies to feed. 

Got everything planned to get the heifers moved there.... within a week or so as they want them to get accustomed to the concrete in the barn and coming into the parlor, with all the noise and equipment, and the big change in feed from just grass right now.   All is good. 

So got home at 10:30..pm.. and was at the house at 7:15 a.m. and the guy never showed up.  Texted me later today and apologized, he was not feeling well and didn't set the alarm and slept til after 11.... it was his day off from his other job.... He asked if we could do it soon, and I gave him a list of times/days I will be there.... Wed til noon, then on the tractor to rake hay, Thursday after 1 pm since there is a guy coming from the appliance repair to look at the fridge that won't get cold.  Hate to spend the money in a way.... but if it costs like 2-300 that beats a new one at 700 and up.  So an $85 service call and they should be able to tell me what's what.  I figure it is worth it for that.  
Anyway, I figure he made the effort to get in contact and apologize.... and the "BIL" of the ins lady has cancelled twice already.... he wants to come this Friday morning.... 

So, I worked at the house painting around the rest of the windows, doors etc.  while I was waiting.  Made a phone call, for the guy to come to look at the fridge,  then went to the other house to get some things done and packed the samples ( I was too tired last night) , and get cleaned up to go to PT.  Wanted to go up to an appliance store a couple miles north of where I do PT, but by the time I got everything done, I didn't have enough time.  So, I dropped the samples off to go out UPS, and went to PT.  Then came back and went to get the air tank as one front tire on the tractor looked a little soft he said.  Get to dougs, turn on the air compressor so I can fill the tank and here comes a couple of cows walking towards the driveway to the road.  I quick get around them get the double gate shut.  Try to get them to come to the barn, but they aren't paying any attention.... so had to scoot out the cows from the catch pen area, so I could leave the gate open, and they decide to go up the road/driveway around the one truck and trailer and out towards the hay/corn/sorghum fields out back.  I called my son, and he was at the office and said that he would come up.  He got there, moved the truck around and got on the 4 wheeler and went out back and got them rounded up and headed back.  I "directed them" towards the gate and they went in.  He said he was planning to move them this afternoon.... but really..... got my nice clean sneakers dirty (I was on my way home from PT remember)  and all.  Plus it was getting really hot.  And I was aching from PT of course.  So, I took the filled air tank, went to the house, changed into "barn clothes"  went to the field.  Put air in the tire, and tedded out the field.  It is sunny and hot.  
Today's forecast was 20% chance of a stray pop up thunderstorm.....

I left and went back to the new house and decided I was going to do the 2nd coat of all the edging/trim work.... I was actually not hurting so  much this evening.  So I get all that done, had a couple of phone calls, and son & I decided to see what morning looked like as to whether I would rake or tedd again.... it was still kinda green and wet from the shower he got while mowing it on Monday....
I'm still not hurting so bad so I said okay, get the painting done while I still had everything out.  I'm painting the first wall, it is dark out and it starts to lightning, then thunder.... then it rains.....WHAT??????
The wind blows and whips around and we got at least a half hour or more of showers inbetween the lightning and wind....  
All that tedding for nothing.... well, actually I spread it out so it could get fully wet....

Seems that they changed the forecast late this afternoon, while I was tedding, to a 60% chance of a isolated thunderstorm.... and of course we got it.
So will have to see what it looks like in the morning...... but it will definitely have to be tedded out to dry.... and now my schedule at the house will change..... because I will have to tedd at least once, maybe twice.... because we are supposed to maybe get some moisture from this Hurricane Laura that is headed in directly behind the Marco tropical storm....and they are saying by Thursday night or Friday..... 

So tedding tomorrow but have to wait for the sun to dry it out a bit on top.... then knock the raindrops off...  Then do it again later to get it drier.... then rake on Thursday ????? 

Oh the life of a farmer..... 

BUT, I DID FINISH  the bedroom all except for the space below the mantle because there is a thimble there and the cover doesn't fit well and I have to get something else to fit and cover it up.  It is a space of about 3x3 or 4x4 I guess... like where the fireplace would be but there was never a fireplace here.  So as soon as I find something to cover the thimble that fits right, I will paint it.  Plus, we are going to take down the bathroom door and make it bigger on this side since there is a section of baseboard heat on the other side... the doors are 20" , and like my son said, if I have the knees done, I cannot even get a walker thru the doors... So I have about a 1/3 gal of the paint left to do the piece under the mantle and touchup whatever needs it once we replace the door.  I did mix the 2 together and had a full gallon.... mixed and mixed so it would be blended..... and have 1/3 gal or less left.  I couldn't tell real well in the dark with just the lights, but it looked like it covered pretty well with the second coat.  I will start untaping tomorrow in there....

Boy, I hope the LR goes better..... and doesn't need 2 coats....

PROGRESS!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Rained on hay, the bane of a farmer's  hay making.  Phooey. Hope you get it all dried out and up before the next rain.

Glad that the painting is coming along. It is a bigger job than what most people realize. One room at a time. 

I have town clothes and farm clothes. I change to go to town and change when we get back home. Sometimes I slop into town in work boots, pants leg inside (it helps keep redbugs out) seen better days T-shirt and hair in ponytail because I just don't care. If people have never seen a sob, it's about time they did. I have bailed out of a still moving truck to run to a crisis and messed up good tennis shoes, gotten "nice" clothes dirty, then am disgusted with the mess I made of myself. Oh well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, TSC has seen it ALL!!   I'll admit to all the above.   Some of my farm clothes even need to be trash ones...  I do try to wear unders that are same color as pants...less obvious holes. 

I'm going to do my run to Lowe's this morning before my "farm" clothes get dirty.   Have 3 porch posts that need replacing -- wood rot -- and DS says he'll do before weekend, so have them here.   He is a framer/roofer so, all good.   And he's replacing a couple roof shingles, a board on an eve, then the metal trim replaced.   Finally, I get a day!!   Will power wash all the rails/posts, removing any loose paint & prepping for all new paint.   Want these things done before winter.   Need another gal of paint for that and another barn red, to touch up a couple places on those barns & coops.   Can do that red painting now as weather is great...need brushes. 😁 My Lowe's list is growing!   Will power wash the N end of the house while it's going.  It's a handy piece of equipment!

Cut my yard & DDs yesterday.   Hope to get all the trim cutting done later today -- once the grass dries off.   We have a burn pile at the back that needs to be lit, so hope to get to that this weekend.   It's ever ending!    Everywhere I look -- something is waiting for me!


----------



## farmerjan

All the times we didn't cut hay with 30-40% chance and it didn't rain... now we have 2 days of 20% with an "isolated thunderstorm possible"  and we get it.  Yesterday evening after I got it all tedded out and went to the house.... it rained about .25 - quarter of an inch.   Then I went and tedded it out about 10:30 or so, done by about 12.... it was very wet. Especially along the one lower side against the trees.... Was thinking of going and tedding it again but after talking to son, he was going to put a repaired tire on the rake, it kept going soft, and take the rake up there. Said if it wasn't too bad maybe just rake tomorrow???? There had been decent sun and a light breeze while I was tedding it so was hoping it would be getting dry....So,about 4 or so, he texted me and said he was tedding it out on the lower side as it was still quite wet. I said do you want me to come up. Didn't hear anything thing, then got a nope, then a "it's raining up here and it is getting just wet enough that the whole field is wet"..... we got some clouding up but it stayed just north and it never rained at the new house.... about 2 1/2 miles up the road, it was wet and it went north from there. .  So tomorrow I will go tedd it out AGAIN as soon as I get done at the PT appt..... then hopefully go back about 1-2 pm and rake it so that he can bale after he gets off work.  If we don't get it up now, then it will get totally ruined.

With the remains of Marco coming in Thurs/Fri and then Laura coming across Fri night/Sat/into Sunday.... WE ARE FORECAST TO GET UP TO 5 " ..... which is nothing compared to what you guys are looking at down south.  My thoughts will be with you as it makes landfall, I sure hope everyone is safe. But we have got to get this up.  I hope the majority is dry enough and he can roll the wet stuff on the outside of the rolls... it will spoil/rot.... but that is better than in the middle and heat and catch fire. 
You just never know.  
I worked at the house.  Saw several spots I missed last night when rolling the paint.... I don't like to do it at night.... So rolled more paint over them and hope that I got it all.  .  Then I started the light green in the LR.... did all along the bottom, the window frames, door frames,  down the inside corners both sides, and got halfway around the top along the ceiling and the tops of the windows and doors that I was near.... had to quit.  My knees couldn't take anymore on the step stool/ladder. with the up and down and the simple act of balanceing on the step ladder without holding on with a hand.  Funny thing is that is what we were working on at PT.... balancing and strengthening the knees and ankle with the little "wobble movements" that you use without ever thinking as you balance.... So this is a good PT but it sure does tire the legs/muscles/tendons/ligaments..... So I figured that climbing up and down the step ladder is as good as it is going to get today.  Especially as I had to do it in the BR to cover the spots I missed, then up and down at least a dozen times.... had to move it along as I cut in along the ceiling.... plus there are 2 windows, 2 doors, 4 corners to reach up to the ceiling, and the mantle.....Got 2 wall/ceilings to do and one window as I did the corner where the door was and had done the piece above the mantle.... Probably won't get done tomorrow unless it is late, after the tedding and raking....
Got the power washing scheduled for Thursday Sept 3 afternoon.... decided to get it done so that I could start moving some things up to put under the carport.... like my meters for work, hoses, other equipment like that.  May as well make a trip count. Going to unload the water tank from the 4wd truck up there since it is very unlikely I will be using it anymore this year.  Need to keep it out of the sun as it makes the plastic brittle and then it cracks.  Got a set of shelves I am going to take up so he can hit them with the power washer too... then might paint or whatever.  They were dumpster saves.... can use them in the carport or the little building.  
Friend of the power washer is supposed to come Thursday eve, tomorrow,  to look at stuff.... BIL of the ins lady wants to come Fri about 10 a.m.... so I will hopefully get a couple of quotes/prices by the job or hour or whatever.... be able to make some comparisons.  
Cell tower guys didn't call yesterday or today.... and I answered several calls I didn't recognize just in case.... 

How do all these idiots get your number?  One wanted to extend my car warranty before it ran out....  Like I have any on any vehicle.... at 200,000 plus miles and all are in the 1990's ... 4wd is a 1984.... get real idiots....

Then wanted to discuss my medicaid... which I don't have.... I have medicare.... Finally quit taking the calls. Maybe cell guys will call me tomorrow about the boxwoods which I don't have time to go up there until after the hay is raked in the late afternoon....

I would like to get the rest of the green done along the ceiling and the tops of the window and all.  Then roll the paint on Saturday when it is raining out and a good day to stay inside.  

WORD TO THE WISE.... if you are taping window frames and all that.... spend the extra money and get the BLUE MASKING TAPE  that painters use.  It comes off so much easier if you don't get it done for a few days.... the regular will stick and then takes the finish off the wood..... having to peel it off in pieces,  where it won't just "pull off" since it has been on the windows and all for a week since I first started taping.....  The stuff I used with the blue masking tape and the attached plastic all along the baseboard and over top of the mantles.... peeled off like a charm.  The other, not nearly so well.... Lesson learned.  Some things are not worth skimping on and that is definitely one.... I mean, how often do you paint....The LR has regular masking tape around the door frames and window frames on the sides, the blue with plastic protector across the tops and the mantle and all around the floor on the baseboards... 

Well, need to get a shower and get some things ready for tomorrow.  Want to try to get the tire checked, they were too busy with other vehicles in the shop today, but don't know if I will get that done tomorrow....got the air tank with me.... but the tire has stayed up all day... it has a very slow leak, and I forget as it often goes a week before it gets a little soft.  Maybe friday after the guy comes to the house..... Got to get the oil changed and all... it is WAY OVERDUE....
I want to leave early enough to go to the appliance store there near the PT place, before PT, and see if they have any smaller sized fridges.... they do sell used ones they take in on trade sometimes.... maybe they have something.  I am a little afraid that this one at the house isn't going to be fixable.... would like to know of some alternatives if there are any around.  Since Sears and Montgomery Wards are no longer around here for appliances, the only other choices are pretty much Lowe's and Home Depot....

And yes, @Mini Horses , I did see small freezers at Walmart the other day too.... I'm thinking like 7 cu ft or something....


----------



## Baymule

The best way to get those annoying bozos off your phone is to STRONGLY say,

I AM ON A DO NOT CALL LIST. TAKE ME OFF YOUR CALL LIST OR I WILL SUE YOU. I HAVE YOUR NUMBER. Keep repeating that and they will hang up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Problem -- many are recorded msgs that play -- they don't listen.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday evening.  Well, good and mediocre day.  First off, left early and went to the appliance and furniture store before PT.  Boy, I should have gone there last week.  But the good thing is.... they have a couple of 29 1/2 inch wide refridges ... had dozens that came out of a remodel/refurbish at one of the colleges.... so I will know tomorrow exactly what/if the one at the house is salvageable for a reasonable price... If not, I will head directly up to Lotts's and get one.  They are $325.... didn't get specific about what ever guarantee, but expect something like 30 days.  He has 2 left.... so I said that I would know one way or another tomorrow morning, Friday,  since I had someone looking at the one I was given to see if it was something simple...
Also tried out a couple of new mattresses..... and then a nice "lazy-boy" type chair.... I have never had one.  I have been told that it would be a big help for recovery of the knee replacement(s).... the motorized ones are REAL nice.... don't especially want a "lift" one, but I found one that wasn't too big.  Most are so cotton picking big.... and I don't have that big of a LR.... and I have always thought that I would like one.  And I like this one, it is "faux leather" so feels real nice to touch.  But I wasn't really looking for one, and had a limited amount of time... I do want to go back and look more.

The repair guy did come to the house for the fridge... it was unplugged after he was done; so will call the co in the morning and see what they say. 

PT was in the pool today... it felt so much better on the knees due to the water "taking away" the gravity pressure on them.  It is more resistance but doesn't hurt the knee joints hardly at all.  Will be doing PT with the guys one day a week and the PT in the pool the other day.... I think this is going to really help. 
I was tired though when I got out....

Went from PT directly to the tractor at the hay field, and tedded out the hay again.  There were some wet spots, especially along the trees and in the lower "bottom" that was wetter to start with.  The hay was drier overall than what I expected though.  So got it all done, then called my son and said what was the plan.  He said that they were now calling for a 60% chance of showers coming in around 5.... he would meet me there at 3 when he got off work... and it was getting raked and baled. 
So I did the rest of the green paint in the LR around the ceiling, and the window and all the spots left.... then washed the brush and went to the hayfield.  He had unhooked the tedder, hooked up the rake,  and came down the driveway just as I got out of the truck.  Had to tighten a couple of nuts on the  hitch, where the drawbar comes out from under the tractor, and then I got started.  He went back up the drive to the machine shed there, and got the tractor and baler.... and I barely stayed 2 rows ahead of him.  It started to sprinkle a little, and as we got to the last couple rows and I was going around doing a "cleanup" of loose stuff, it started to sprinkle enough to see it on the hood of the tractor.  It is up.  The last roll will probably be garbage/moldy, but it is off the field.  We can roll it out this winter where there are cows with baby calves and they can lay on it instead of cold or wet ground.  Minor in the scheme of things.

I left and went back to the house but the repair guy was gone, and it rained pretty steady for awhile.  Everything got good and wet.  Coming out of WVa so not  any of Marcos.... but Hurricane Laura is scheduled to hit here with rain and some wind as a trop storm or less; on Saturday. 
SOOOOO GLAD it is done and up.  Not the best hay, but it really didn't look all that bad and smelt pretty decent... not like some that gets wet and never gets as dry as it should and smells musty.  The good thing was that there was a good breeze blowing while I was tedding and that helped to get most all the dampness dried out. 

So the less than good news is the guy (friend of power washing guy) called and was called into work due to a main water pipe break.... he works maintenance.... and was on his way to work and didn't know what he was going to run into time wise.  I can understand that his "real" job has to come first.  So we have "rescheduled " , again,  for Sunday morning.  I have to work, said I would be back about 9-9:30... so plans are 9:30 a.m..   So far the BIL is still on for tomorrow at 10 a.m......

As soon as I meet with him, I will have found out about the fridge, and then I suspect I will be going to the store to buy one of the used ones. I just have a bad feeling.... and maybe it will just be a small thing, like recharge the freon....
but I am not usually that lucky.  Whatever.... I hope to know something positive by tomorrow noon time. Will get it next week when it isn't raining, calling on rain, and maybe have some help to get it into the house.  If they will load it at the appliance place, we can get it off at the house and I will have the spot completely cleaned out to be able to roll it in.... then will be able to have cold drinks there without the cooler. 

Saturday I still plan to paint the LR....  I did not see any missed spots today in the BR so I must've gotten them all when I redid the paint yesterday.   Problem is, I can't do much in the bedroom, as the door we are going to enlarge  is on the bedroom side because there is a baseboard heater on the other wall next to the door on that side.... So that means that all the bathroom work will have to go in and out the bedroom side.  Oh well....

Progress is being made.... can't see alot but I do see it.... what'll happen is everything will all of a sudden be ready at the same time.....
If I get the kitchen cabinets cleaned out and shelf paper put down, I can start moving that stuff.... Can't do anything in the LR once the painting is done, because of the floor.... maybe I will concentrate on the kitchen once I get the LR painted.  I wanted that done so that they could get to the floor whenever.... and there wouldn't be any "waiting" like for the painting....

I think once the power washing gets done, I will feel better.  Especially the deck, so that it can get a good chance to dry out then stain and/or seal it.  And I want to get the doors fixed on the shed and it needs a good sweeping out and start moving some of that type of odd stuff.    And the washing machine.... so I can start washing clothes as I pull them out of the bureaus.... and go through some... make a pile for a yard sale and then for goodwill or something.  I would like to get back into some of these clothes;  and if the knees get done and better, then I ought to be able to work some of the "fat" off with walking and such again.  I am going to make a definite effort to lose some of the weight because I know I will feel better too. 
PT guy's mom goes in for the "Maako" replacements 3 weeks from today I think.   Hope she gets along well, for her sake;  but also to see if the procedure looks like a good possibility....

Raining again.... supposed to clear out by midnight, but then back up to 40-50% chance tomorrow afternoon.... Clearing out by Sunday???? We want to get on the sorghum/sudan asap... it is going to get baled and wrapped, but we still need at least 2 days for it to dry down some. It is growing a foot a day it seems.... If we can get it done this coming week, we should get enough of a second growth for a second cutting.... that would be awesome.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a 90% chance of rain all day today and got a light shower that lasted maybe 5 minutes this evening.


----------



## Mini Horses

Things are moving right along.   Good.   Looks like you'll have a frig one way or the other, very soon.   LOL

I like your plan to work the cabinets while waiting one everyone and everything else!   Now you need the washer -- at least you can get the laundry done while your working those other things on the list.

Did you bring a chair yet?  I mean you do deserve to sit sometime.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, Friday night. Lot's of little things, good bad and indifferent.  First off, called about the fridge;  it is not repairable for any reasonable price.... so I will gut the inside shelves and veg bins and the shelf in the freezer if I can figure out how to get it out as it sticks directly into the sides.... I am sure there is a trick.  I then called the other place and asked them to hold one until I got up there at noontime  today. So, they agreed since I had just been in there yesterday. 

 Then the BIL of the ins lady came at exactly 10 a.m..  Talked about all the things I was wanting done, what he could do, what he had a friend that he worked with could do, priority of things getting done..... and said he would get back to me with some prices and who else to get to do like the boxwoods if the cell tower guys don't call me soon.  I happen to know several of the other guys he works with, and some are friends of my son's also.  First priority, repairing the 2 doors on the existing shed so I can start moving some stuff and it won't get rain inside while it is being stored in there.... and the LR floor and hallway.  Then some of the other outside stuff like cutting down the saplings, clearing around the maple tree and other stuff.  Of course, the carport will be cleaned after next week so some stuff can go under there too, but there are no ends on it....
 Gave me an idea on the kitchen with the small refridgerator space.  Right next to the fridge they built a tall cabinet that slides out from the wall.... with shelves on the one side.... kinda like those small rolling racks that you see that fit between a washer and dryer, and pull straight out.... well this one was made to look like the kitchen cabinets on the front and it is like 7 ft tall.... Well the way it is made, with like 2 upright pieces of plywood and rolls inbetween.... he said that I could take out the one piece of plywood,  next to the fridge, and do away with the rolling rack.... and then a wider fridge would fit.....  WOW,    brilliant  idea.  
But I committed to the smaller one and I want a fridge in there now.... so I did go up and pay for it and will get it loaded on my truck next week on a day when my son can come help unload it and get into the house.  Supposed to be raining in the morning, so I can wait until next week.   It can always be a 2nd fridge in the future.... and I am going to take my time and find one that I like, with a bottom freezer which I have had and much prefer....and I can take the "front board" off, have it cut down to fit the top where the part of the rolling rack goes into the space that is above the space where the fridge would fit under.... and then just use the rack somewhere else as a narrow shelf anyway.  But it would give me like 4-6 more inches width....

Leave it to a stranger to see something  in a different way. 

Now if the other guy shows up on Sunday morning, I will have prices to compare....

So I did a few other errands and went to the stockyards to the sale.  Prices were down 10-20 cents per pound on the steer calves.... and so it is good we sold the steers already.  Heifers are holding their own.  

Then watched the cow sale.  They were higher than I liked for many of them.  Pairs were 1300-1800 so no chance to buy any of them, as that is beyond what we want to pay for cows that you don't know much about.  Some had some "ear" in them.... meaning they had brangus/brahma  influence.... I am not opposed but many of these came off a farm here near us that he doesn't do anything with them except gather the calves up and the cows were very high-headed.... looking like they wanted to go over some fences and very nervous in the ring.  Some were actually aggressive to the guys.... and not the ones with the calves but mostly the bred ones.  Talked to a couple of the guys I know and they said they were a real nightmare to get in and worked around.  There were a few that I bid on.... but only got one bought that seemed fairly calm in the ring.  Older cow, but 8 months preg so should calve in with the fall group.  She is short mouthed, meaning her teeth are short so an older cow.... see how she does with the calf.  I paid cull/pound cow price for her at .55..... $710.  Most all brought 750 to 1000 for the other older cows, and a couple that I might have brought home just weren't good enough for my price.... and a couple that did sell cheaper were just too high strung.  It wasn't all off one farm, it was off 3 places plus a few odd ones.... a "put together" cow sale.... we have bought from sales like this before;  gotten some good ones and gotten some that stayed for 1 calf and left... like one of the 2 cows that got sold last week.  Nutty from the get go, next to impossible to get in, and we don't need that kind.

 So will go back and get her tomorrow morning. There  were trailers lined up to get their stuff, and I didn't take the trailer and didn't want to go back since it was starting to rain again.  Hit a couple spots on the way home of showers, then "drove out of them" then some wet spots on the road here.  Nothing right now.  Looks like we will get the "laura" rain in the early morning then maybe cleared out by mid-afternoon.  Not looking like all that much now. 

So plans are to go get the cow in the morning if son isn't going to go, then work at the house, painting in the LR... so that then the floor can get done next.... And got the space vacuumed out for the fridge and the floor and wall cleaned... next are the cabinets vacuumed and then shelf paper and I can start moving stuff into them.  When I make some space here, then can clean out all the spices from my special made spice cabinet, with all the adjustable shelves, and box all that stuff and then move it up there against the one wall and then start to put everything back and get it organized.  Of course I can't cook until I get the stove up there and the propane put in.... but it will be progress.  Plus if I get the cabinets done, and start moving the pots and pans and baking dishes and stuff, then I will be able to empty things here.... I have boxes of stuff already to be taken up there.... and things like paper towels and dish soap and all kinds of stuff that are just in bags and boxes now.... 

Want to get the china cabinet inside back painted so I can start moving the dishes for that, and vacuum and wash the kitchen and DR floors.... then decide where I am going to put all my bookcases of books.  Thinking some may go in the DR and be a library/DR..... I am one room "short" at the new house for putting things.... another reason to have the original downstairs room that is the bedroom, as a den  and the sleeping rooms upstairs.  But I will adjust/ get creative.  I don't know where the desk, and my sewing center, is going to go yet..... If there was eat in space in the kitchen for a table and chairs it would be different but there isn't.  Maybe the "new kitchen" was the den type room and the utility room,  which was the old kitchen,  and the table in the DR makes more sense.... Because they made the "old kitchen"  into the utility room and cut out part of it for the bathroom.... used to be an outside privy..... and then she wanted a bigger kitchen and remodeled it in the 70's into a big kitchen and took out all the stuff from the now utility room except the sink and put in the washer and dryer  at some point.  
I do hate coming into the house directly into the front hall or in the kitchen door directly into the kitchen and not into a "mud room".... but for now it is what it is.  The deck is a perfect place to close in and make a big entry/mudroom/etc.... but it is on the opposite side of the house from the carport and driveway..... maybe when the boxwoods are gone it would be accessible from the back more....
So the saga continues.....


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday evening.  Realized a little bit ago, I have to test in the morning, then "meet the friend of the power wash guy" at 9:30 a.m., after I get home.  We will see.   Got all the bottles into the trays for testing to go out in the truck in the morning.  


So, I never heard from DS so I went up to the farm at 9:30 and got the truck and trailer and headed for town to get the cow.   Talked to one of the guys who works there who used to sometimes help us (actually still does on occasion) .... he did get his hay tedded out and finally baled yesterday afternoon.... then we got some more rain from the remnants of Laura, so that was good for him too.  Also saw another guy who used to work at a farm up the road, and is back to doing fitting and clipping and showing for other people, doing some AI breeding, and he has his own cows.... anyway, in conversation, mentioned that a guy he knew was looking for some older angus bulls.... and that they might be in ampules.  That was the way they packed semen before  they went to the french straws that are in use today.... So I mentioned that I had bought out a guys' semen inventory of angus and some jersey I wanted a year or so ago; and there were some in ampules.....  the father was a tech for a bull stud and had passed away and the son wanted to disperse with it and quit paying the storage fees....  and made me a fantastic price as it costs the same to ship the nitrogen shipping tank whether there is 10 straws or 100 straws in it.... So he wants me to see what I have, that maybe this guy might be interested in some of these older bulls.... Might be able to get back some of the investment.  It is just sitting for the most part.  We don't breed much AI because my son is not willing to keep any of the cows close to the barn to watch for heats, so that I can get them in to breed.  I breed my jersey nurse cows  AI when I can, but this past year they got bred to the bull because of my knees/ankle hurting and the surgery.  Next year I hope to breed some AI again. 

So got home with the cow, and put her in the lot after talking to DS.... he said oh, you went to get her?  and I said  "yeah, they wanted her picked up this morning"..... he makes me sooooo mad sometimes 

So, I went up to the house and wanted to get on the painting of the LR.  I ached, it was cloudy with a couple of little sprinkles but not the rain they said.  The forecast was to mostly clear off by mid afternoon.  
I redid all the edging with the little mini roller to take away from any of the brush strokes, then did the small sections above the windows and below above the doors,  and the corners.  I was aching so went down and grabbed a veg plate at the deli inside our local convenience store/gas/fuel station.  Came back and ate, took some more ibuprofen, and went in and did all the walls.  I will have to look at it good tomorrow to see if I missed any spots as the sun kept coming in the windows, then clouds passing..... BUT, it shouldn't take much if I did miss any or didn't cover it good.  Then I said, well, I will see about starting the kitchen drawers... and vacuumed out and lined about 5;  and did the tall narrow selves next to the fridge space.  Had enough and went to do the nurse cow and fed the calves in the barn too.  Then went down to the farm to see if he had ever come up to do the cow since he never bothered to call me.  

I HAVE A NEW BABY......  Yep, she went into the barn and had a calf.  Didn't want to upset her so left her alone and will see what it is tomorrow.  WOW..... talk about timing..... the calf was on it's feet so I am not worried because she was talking to it and she was fairly well uddered up.  So I call DS and said, well, I didn't hear from you so I came up to see if you had gone to do the cow and now, don't do anything tonight because she has just calved.... he said he and gf were up there earlier, she was laying flat out in the barn and he was concerned but thought she was just a little shook up from being sold and trailered, and all the upset to her life,  and she "laid up" and looked at him so he decided to leave her alone..... and he was sorry, he forgot to call me.... YEAH too da#@ busy worrying about the gf all the time to even let me know that he had been there.  If I hadn't gone and checked her, I never would have known.....
Tomorrow, will get the calf tagged and then if it is getting around okay, will go out to the field where there are 2 more new ones in the past week.  Early fall calves but they will have some decent growth by the time we get any cold weather.  It will be better out on the green grass and the cow will be better off too.  I guess I made a good decision to buy her.  She just looked at me when I went in the barn and halfway down the one side and could see her and the calf standing..... so glad that she wasn't real upset, didn't come after me or snort at me or anything.  Good time to let her be and let the calf get some colostrum and all with them undisturbed.   

So, I am going to get a shower and go to bed.... have to leave about 4 to be at the barn at 5.... no set up other than just taking my samples bottles in the barn;  nice farm to do. 

Skies cleared off, no more rain but some passing clouds for awhile, and sun in and out.   Then it got a little breezy but there is NO HUMIDITY.... it is beautiful out.  Clear, clean air tonight.  Rain coming back in Sunday night, but mostly sun all day Sunday..... I will gladly take this clear air.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Weeeellll...you just got some of your money back with her!     

So is this "your" cow/calf or is she a "farm" cow/calf?  Just wondering how you all work those things.  LOL   I know if dairy your DS doesn't want them.   You never said what she is...or thought to be.


Congrats on a quick calf and easy birthing.   That is always a plus!!

When we were raising the mini horses & donks, they were bought as farm animals, no matter who bid, or was there or making the deal.....I chose 95% of them.   All were "for sale" if price right but, not advertised as actively looking to sell the base producers.  I'm sure you all maintain a base herd that is in that category.  Good producers, no trouble, bloodlines, etc.  

Hey, hope you have some semen that guy wants to buy.   If you're not using, might as well get $$ from it.   

I used to do some AI with our mares & stallions....not frozen but, collected and used right then if needed more than one serviced right then, etc.,  Have collection devices.  You know the drill.    We kept ultrasound equipment, vaporizer, oxygen tanks and all things for emergency surgery work by vet -- had a little building set up for it.  An on farm clinic.  I sold US but still have most other.

Farming fun.


----------



## Baymule

Yes, you did good on the cow and were promptly rewarded with a calf. Glad that mother and calf are ok and seem to be healthy. 

And you got more painting done. Little at a time and you will soon look around and it will be done. Hope you get good prices on the remodel work that needs done.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on the calf!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  this cow is "mine" since I paid for her.  If there had been more, we would have probably split the costs and owned jointly.  Son could have offered to pay for her and for her to be his, but often he won't "butt in" if I only buy one or two at a sale unless I say that I got them for the "farm."  We have his cows, probably 75% that he has bought and paid for... one time he invested in a group of 40 that a former gf talked him into getting..... overall it wasn't a terrible investment.... kept some heifers out of them that we raised up and he kept as replacements....a few were duds, but that happens, when buying and selling like we do.... Then we have my cows, of which there are about 20%.... some are dairy, some are 1/2 dairy - 1/2 beef that I use to breed back beef and then the resulting calves are worth more.  I can sell the 1/2 beef calves out of my dairy cows ( like the 2 jerseys that are bred angus)  more easily now as people are learning more about dairy/beef crosses and finding that they make good beef and marble well for tasty beef.  The demand is growing.... at least for now.  Then there are about 1-5% that are "joint" cattle that we have both kicked in 50/50 to buy.  Often that happens at a sale where I cannot afford to drop 5-6,000 on some decent cattle.. and vice versa.... like a group of 4 that come in together  that we like and are sold "per head" and take all 4 in the ring.... or whatever.  There was a group of 4 that came through the other night that I bid on a couple times, older cows, not crazy or high headed acting, 8 mos., bred.... but with no other info, quit and they brought over 1250/head.
Might have gone on but with the house purchase and work needing done.... just don't have that kind of cash to drop right now.
The "joint cattle" that produce calves that get sold.... the calves go into the farm money towards rents, or whatever.... so I don't see the financial return so to speak.  Any heifers we like and retain, become joint ,   and when ever one of the adult cows gets culled and sold then that money is split.  So a joint cow, has 4 calves, 3 are steers sold for farm expenses, the 4th is a nice heifer so she is kept as a future breeder.  Cow goes on to have another heifer, that gets kept, then a steer that is sold, then doesn't breed so gets sold.  I get half back from the cull cow ( I paid half for her)... whatever she brings, plus there are now 2 more that are "joint" owned in the heifers that will have calves.  There are actually about 3 generations on 2 cows we bought joint years ago, still on the farm.   There is a potential to grow the joint group.... but often we wind up selling a calf or 2 and then the joint cow goes for a variety of reasons.... Usually stay around 10-15 joint cows.... between culling and keeping heifers.  I have about 25-30 head, mature or yearlings kept for breeding,  not counting calves from this past year..... and he has about 125 mature or yearling age, not counting the calves.  I help to "pay for my cattle's room and board" costs with my work,  that I don't get paid for.... sometimes I feel like he is getting the better end of the deal, but then  when I start to add up what mine will eat in a year, I figure I might be getting a better deal.... I kept more heifers 2 years ago, and sold fewer.... so it "cost  more" for them to grow up.... so I got a better deal that year because except for the grain I feed up at the nurse cow pasture, I don't pay for any of the hay or silage or anything.  I do buy the grain for up there, most are my cows there anyway...  but like this group of 5 calves, on the first calf heifers,  that I have taught to come in the creep gate... only 2 calves are mine in that group.

  Now that I have let the 3 others out with the nurse cow,  all 8 (plus one older one that is on a lame cow that has bad back legs and is only being kept because she is bred back for a calf in late fall.... her current heifer is going to be weaned here in a couple weeks...)   so there are 9 that are actually coming in the creep gate.... 5 are mine.  I will feed them about 2/3 to 3/4 a bucket of feed every other day, keeping them coming in, so that we can catch them up and move out to another pasture for late fall grazing.  This calms down the calves there and makes it easier to deal with them.  I figure that feeding any he has there like that,  is not that great a drain since mine are also getting fed and I am the one who has to catch them up so it is worth it.  Usually I will go through 2 ton with feeding my dairy cows and their calves plus the extras on the first calf beef heifers.  Normally I figure that I feed 3/4 of the load of feed to my animals (dairy cows and calves combined) and maybe 1/4 th to any of his calves. But it turns around because he will feed at the "main barn" and if I have any calves there that are weaned, then they get advantage of the feed he has delivered there.  I try to stay under 1/4  of the calves kept..... to not take too much advantage of the feed situation.  He will feed silage with a top dressing of grain through the winter so that is worth some money.... and my calves will gain just like his and any of mine I will reap the profits when they are sold as it is my money.

Complicated in a way, but it seems to work.  Some days we get into it, but lately he has been  less likely to criticize my animals except the dairy ones.... he will never really like dairy cattle since they don't bring the return that the beef calves do....They are "my thing" and I am not going to apologize for liking them.  

So this latest cow is mine.... If all goes well, and she raises the calf, then he will bring what she cost and she will be "free money";  not withstanding that I am not paying for her "room and board"  directly out of pocket.  If she does good, and she looks and acts okay, she might get put back with the bull.  If she breeds, then that's good, if not then she gets culled. She is very cow hocked and walks a little stiff.... but partly it could be because of the concrete, just calving, all that.  If she continues to have leg problems, then she can go for cull. 
The calf is a bull calf, and was doing pretty well, so she got kicked out to pasture with a couple others that have new calves.  In a month or so, there are a bunch of bred for fall calving cows out there, they will all get brought in, the calves worked, and they will go out to fall/winter pasture and then bulls will get put in the first of Nov to breed back....That will give us a group that will be early fall calving.... and although it is often better to sell calves in groups.... this gives us some flexibility with some different "small groups" when it comes selling times.... And I am liking these early fall calves as they have some decent growth going into winter and they will be able to eat and better utilize any silage fed and not pull the cow's condition down even if she is milking good.

So that's the LONGGGGGG explanation of the his, mine, ours.....


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, also, she is an angus, calf is an angus, so that was good.  Yeah, it was a surprise to see the calf so soon.... but I am just thankful she is okay, and calf is okay.  She was watchful today we did eartag the calf, but not band him.... he will get worked with the other calves when we get them all in. as there are 2 others out there and several more to calve....this way we know who he belongs to, but that all need to be worked and given the blackleg shots....She did not get overly excited, I did not trust her, but she was more concerned for the baby than in bothering with us so that is good.  She will hopefully calm more as we don't get to messing around with her new baby with just getting here to a strange place and all. 

Didn't repaint any green, but I see 2 spots where it is a little "lighter" so will get it done maybe tomorrow;  got tied up with going after a mower belt,  and we loaded the washer on the trailer and  it is sitting on the front porch at the house to get washed/cleaned off and then moved inside.  Will get the fridge on Tuesday morning since I have PT tomorrow morning,  and they prefer to load people 9-10 a.m. when there are other guys there to help. 

 On another note, the guy who was helping at the farm is back.  He wound up going into the hospital after the episode of od'ing on the zantax.... they got his sugar regulated and have him on some other stuff and he has to see a counselor.... his mood is improved, he says he has got his head on straight.... so he is getting the belt for the mower as they didn't have one at TSC today and the farm bureau was closed....wasted trip for me.  But he did some of the weed eating at the stone house, and tomorrow is going to try to get the belt and get the mower running.... it is supposed to rain so don't know what will be able to get done as it is outside at the stone house (rental).  Then, he is supposed to take it up to my new house, and mow that.  It can get kept in the shed there or under the carport after the power washing gets done on Thursday.  So Tues. he is supposed to go get the fridge on the trailer that he is going to move the mower with.... it has a drop down ramp that will set right on the concrete front porch, and roll it right off the trailer.  DS said he will  use the dolly, roll it right into the house.  And then he will move the washer in, and take the unrepairable fridge off the porch,  and then there won't be anything in the way for the power washing .  He can take it to the trailer he has loaded with a whole bunch of metal to take to the scrap yard and add it.  I am going to take out the shelves and such tomorrow, and get the washer washed off on the outside so it is ready to go in.  I want DS to take the stuff in the house so the walls don't get all banged up or bumped into.... I trust his strength better and to get it put in the way I want with no problems.  I am not so overwhelmed with jim's  statements of being "much better" .... but will take advantage of his ability to get the mower back to running and the lawn mowed and the weed eating done around the deck and stuff before the power washing.  We'll see how long/ if it lasts.  DS said that he will see how things go.... that for me to put him to work if I need things done.... but that he will have a list of things for him to do for him also.  I'll take what I can get as long as it is not a problem or that he doesn't get carried away with doing what I have not specifically told him to do.  He is very slow to get stuff done,  good mechanic, but I told him to figure what it would cost to do the mowing by the job because paying him by the hour is going to cost too much; especially with the mowing.  We'll see how it goes but honestly, I don't think he will stick with it again.... sad to be pessimistic.... but.....


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, and another note, the friend of the power washing guy DIDN'T show up again this morning at 9:30 a.m. like he was supposed to after I got here from the farm at about 9:10a.m..  Waited til almost 10:30, when son said he would be at the farm to do the cow and new calf.  So I went down there.... No notes nothing at the house when I got back.  No phone calls, no texts nothing.  So that's it as far as I am concerned.  1st time he missed that morning because he didn't feel well and slept til late.  Then he got called in to work which he did text me right as I called him and talked to him and he set it up for Sunday morning( this morning).  3 times the charm...  3 strikes and you are out. I'm done.  Hope that the BIL of the ins lady will come back with a reasonable quote.... and DS  was talking about some of the things he could do..... 
It will get done.


----------



## Baymule

I loved the explanation of his, mine, ours. LOL Made sense to me! Glad the new cow and calf are doing so well. Hope the hired guy gets things done and really does have his head on straight.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> She is very cow hocked and walks a little stiff....



What is "cow hocked"?


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, the cow ownership made sense to ME -- BTDT.  I think the work you do is well worth what is spent for YOUR cattle.   After all, some goes into the "farm" rents, etc. and you deserve to use some of that rental land, grass, hay.   We both know, if he had to pay for hired help, it would cost way more than what they eat!   With both also working, the days you are there to herd in escapees is priceless in itself.

"Yah" on angus....more $$ on sales.    You all ear tag, right?    Hey, I have a bunch laying around from waaaaay back when we had to tag the registered Boer goats.   Went to chips as soon as allowed & tattoos were always required.  Saw a couple packages the other day.  Thought --  those aren't needed!  Just chuckled at memories.  Goats tear them out so badly.  Jeesh. Hated them.   

😁 Yep -- take advantage of that helpers good days -- don't use on bad ones.   Grass cutting takes time but, isn't brain surgery!  

Two rooms painted, kitchen cabinets working, frig & washer there. Power washing scheduled. You are moving along!!   Hoping the door widening and tub install is on "someone's" priority -- that will be a hold up, otherwise.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> OOPS  I put my foot in it that time.... I wasn't thinking about you in that "age frame", I don't think of myself as a senior or old.... except when I can get a discount . Just that they seemed so much older than me



Isn't that the truth?!  I am always surprised to catch an unexpected glimpse of myself in a window or mirror. I think that old woman looks familiar, then  am shocked to realize that it is me!


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> The cows were out right along the road.... had to look and seriously as they fly down that road. So, this morning I found a place where there weren't any staples in a post and they had bent the top 2 strands/sections of the woven wire down. Reaching for grass and weeds.... and I think they went over kinda by accident... it was not a planned "break out" but an opportunistic kind of get out over the wire? Fixed it and used the half dozen staples I keep in the truck....Will get some more staples to reinforce a few more spots but think/hope I got it. Oh well.... it happens.


My old mare did that - reaching for fresh green grass and toppled over the fence.  Unfortunately it was on a steep slope and she rolled down a gully  Got up and commenced to walk the half mile up the road to the house.  Some scrapes and bruises - she was 30 at the time.  Silly mare.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> If there was a hole in the fence, anything that I could "excuse" this getting out.... but to go over the fence is just not acceptable. And now that she knows she can do it, she will be a chronic problem.



Absolutely don't need problems.  If she is jumping over the fence when heavily pregnant, she will do so when in milk and damage her udder.  Might as well sell now and maybe get  a good price on a heavily pregnant cow than have to send her for meat with a damaged udder and get less.,


----------



## Ridgetop

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> What is "cow hocked"?


The rear hocks turn in, sometimes touching.  Considered a fault in most species.  Cows are sort of built that way in the rear so the term "cow hocks".


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> And even if I was borrowing from someone else for the downpayment, it still is none of their business..... as long as my down payment is the 20% I said I was going to make, and they see that there was the withdrawal and subsequent deposit in my account for the bulk of it, it is none of their business if I borrow 1,000 or 2,000 from 10 other people for whatever....





Mini Horses said:


> Years ago I gave my DD & SIL 3K for a down on a house. I had to sign a statement that it was a gift and NOT a loan requiring repayment,



Some states have laws that you can't borrow money from relatives or friends to use in a house purchase.  It has to be a gift, not a loan requiring payback.  When DS2 was buying his rental in TX we had the same problem.  We were in Texas at the time, but couldn't front the money and have him replace it.  We wanted to do that because it was quicker since he was working 24/7.  He couldn't get off work during the week to arrange the transfer from his bank and they didn't want a check.  I imagine this law came in after the last housing crash when people were buying houses they didn't qualify for and borrowing money to put in their accounts to look like they did.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bruce said:


> I suspect they appliances) were much more efficient before all the water efficient appliances came about.


So true.  My old dishwasher used to wash and dry a load in 30 minutes.  Now it takes 2 1/2 ours in my "energy saving" DW.  Same with the washing machine!  Old time 1/2 hour for a wash.  Now 1 1/2 hours for a wash.  Supposedly less water, but 3 to 5 times as much electricity.  How can that be "energy saving"?


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> Knew that the traffic might be a bit off putting, but the noise yesterday was a real smack.... there might be 5 cars on the dirt road where I am now. Hate traffic noise...... So, I will see the best way to deal with that.



Look into the newer sound insulation products.  Some forms of drywall are sound proof - used in sound studios, etc. Check online,  Since you have to drywall the new rooms upstairs using that would block out noises.  Could you have the drywallers install a layer on the front wall of the LR facing the street when they do the bedrooms?   Are the windows dual pane?  They often are sound deadening also.  Heavy shrubbery around the house and along the road help alwo.  Our old house was on a busy street that carried as much traffic as a freeway.  It was lathe and plaster and we had insulation blown in There were 100 year old camellia bushes all across the front and down one side, You could hardly hear the traffic unless the windows were open in front.



farmerjan said:


> Upstairs ceilings are necessary, putting in the plumbing for the small bathroom upstairs is smart while the downstairs the bathroom tub HAS to be replaced. It is an all in one fiberglass deal....hoping it is not a major project once we get it torn out and the floor and back of it all. exposed.
> Living room wood floor getting redone will make it look so much nicer....


A second bathroom always adds more than its cost to the value of the house.  Redone baths and kitchens often sell a house.  Even if you wait for a couple of years to redo the kitchen, it will be worth it when you sell.  Just be sure to renovate with resale in mind as to floorplan, etc.



farmerjan said:


> But what I am saying is it would be a plus for the property value to be fenced..... Doing some work outside, boxwoods and some saplings gotten rid of are also a plus to the value....and seeing if I can get it power washed will brighten it up for not alot of money.....


All outside stuff that adds to curb appeal and property value.  

You are absolutely on the right track to increase value for resale when you decide to move to that larger piece of property farther out.


----------



## Ridgetop

Have been catching up on Farmerjan's journal and noticed that I lumped a bunch of posts together.      Should have kept all those quotes  one post and commented on them all at one time the way Bruce does.

I am super happy that you are moving along on the house so quickly.  Only the end of August and you have done a lot since closing.  Having a healthy calf the day after bringing that cow home from the sale yard was a big bonus.  You saved some feed on that quick calving!  Hopefully she will breed back at least once more for you and calve just as easily.  

I don't know why you don't have a dryer.  With all the rain you have how do you ever get a load of laundry dry?  If you eventually replace the washer, get a stacking unit and then you will have room in the laundry room for an upright freezer next to them.

Can the handyman get the tub and shower in soon so you can move in?


----------



## Baymule

I have a stacked washer/dryer front loaders. That gave me room for an upright freezer.


----------



## farmerjan

Ridgetop said:


> Some states have laws that you can't borrow money from relatives or friends to use in a house purchase.  It has to be a gift, not a loan requiring payback.  When DS2 was buying his rental in TX we had the same problem.  We were in Texas at the time, but couldn't front the money and have him replace it.  We wanted to do that because it was quicker since he was working 24/7.  He couldn't get off work during the week to arrange the transfer from his bank and they didn't want a check.  I imagine this law came in after the last housing crash when people were buying houses they didn't qualify for and borrowing money to put in their accounts to look like they did.


Yes, that not allowing "borrowing from relatives"  thing with payback.... and it did come more to light after that last housing crash.... But it is just a PITA to have to deal with the whole thing... It is done so don't have to deal with them anymore.  Just make the monthly payment.


----------



## farmerjan

I have a dryer. It is in storage, haven't used it since I lived in Ct which was.... well I moved to Va in 1981..... Yeah, I think I had it at the first place cuz I was waitressing and working another job..... quicker to dry the skirts if I had to.  But honestly, I haven't had one to use for over 20 years.  Don't like them, prefer to hang the clothes out and always have.  I hung cloth diapers for my son in Ct in the winter in 10* weather on the clothes line.  My dryer is propane also.  But I just don't like to use it and I like the smell of the clothes on the line in the sun.  A dryer does make the towels softer I will agree.... but the sheets smell awesome after drying on the line.... Maybe when I am 90????? Not interested in a stacking unit since I like my washer, it is an older one and pretty good sized tub..... I won't put the dryer in this house either probably.  Got a nice clothesline.... it makes me walk out there even when I ache, I need to get around and the lawn is easier on the knees so I do it.  The utility room will have room for one freezer now without the dryer, might be able to squeeze it in even with the dryer.... but that won't accommodate the other 3..... the chest one takes the most room.  And without the back porch that I have the use of and is full, here at the stone house (rental) I have to have a storage building.  Just keeping things like extra sets of boxes with bottles for milk testing and all.... Got to be handy, but can't leave them piled on the front porch with the rain and all when it blows.   
I only wash when the weather is going to be decent.  I have enough clothes to only do laundry once a month if necessary.... so waiting for decent weather is  no big deal.  Especially won't be now with the washer right there again instead of having to make a trip to the laundromat.  Besides when I washed at the laundromat, who wanted to wait around there for another hour or 2 for them to dry, then have to fold them there so they aren't all wrinkled up and all.  Hanging them is good exercise, and I can fold as they go in the basket so they at least don't get wrinkled until I sit and fold them the way I want to go in the drawers.... I just have always been dedicated to line drying when I could.


----------



## farmerjan

I wouldn't trust the "handyman guy" to do the tub/shower.... or to take out what is there.  I trust the friend that is going to do it and I am sure he will have DS helping.  Neither will tear up stuff that doesn't need to be torn up.... they will be making the doorway bigger too and I wouldn't trust the other guy to do that.  Plus, I really don't want him in the house alot.... he will get too comfortable and I am not interested in being his best friend.  He is a nice guy, but his humor is dumb and I get aggravated with it.... just would rather keep it more of an employee helper relationship.  If DS has him helping that is one thing.... I do not want to encourage any more of a "friendly" relationship.  Definitely not interested in it going any further either and I get the feeling that he is lonely enough that he might want it to become the type where he could come to dinner and such occasionally..... NOPE.... I might be willing to help him out by making a few meals and giving them to him, but not going to get on too much of a "first name friends basis".... He has not ever done anything out of the way, or made one comment, don't get me wrong.   Don't want it to get too comfortable.  Plus he takes it upon himself to do things that he thinks should be done, like moving all the stuff at the house I am at, that was in the yard, with designated piles for certain purposes, and piled it all together and I got REALLY P.O.'ed..... Just don't want to go there. 
Work for me, do what I want, and don't do any extra.....that I probably didn't want done.  Some people have a knack for doing things that are helpful;  this guy does not.  He rearranges my son's stuff there at the barn, then DS can't find where it has been put.... we are not on the same wave length and I don't want to be. 

Glen will get to it when he can, he has several projects going now, but it is something that he will fit in, inbetween.  It may take longer than I want, and I can go a mile up the road to DS house to take a shower if I really want to to push to get in there.... but  I was planning on Nov at least anyway.... and I want to get the other stuff done that needs to outside while the weather is nice enough....


----------



## farmerjan

Will not be getting the fridge until Wed morning.  That is going to suit schedules better.  Tuesday (tomorrow) will hopefully get dry enough to get the mower belt on, the mowing at the stone house done, and it moved up to the new house to do it.  I want all the weed eating/trimming around the deck done so the power wash guy has room to get every thing he needs to do.   
I will be up at the house getting the shelves out of the "dead" fridge, washed up and all.... have a friend that needs a shelf and I think these might fit.   The one I am getting is a Sears Kenmore.... the one at the house is a Frigidaire so they might not be interchangeable.... but don't want to toss the shelves as they are glass, and the veg bins inside are always handy for stuff....Then wash the outside of the washer so it will be clean going into the house. That spot is already cleaned, and the water does work to it.

So today, after PT it was continuing to rain, so I went to Lowes with my list.  Got a couple of outlets and switches to replace a few at the house.... they put white and brown ones both in the kitchen on the paneled walls.... driving me nuts.... plus purple paint on 2 in the bedroom .... plus a brown switch that they painted white,  in  with all the ivory ones..... in the bedroom.  I know it is little stuff, but it just was bothering me and they aren't that expensive to at least get them to match in the same room....
Talked to the lady that used to do painting, that works there part-time, and got advice on the metal "covers" on the baseboard heaters.... and got some good advice on the deck and the better stuff to use in her opinion.... So, came home with sandpaper, and some rustoleum paint to try on one to see if the color will suit.... most all the colors are in spray cans, but she said if I wanted to paint many, that the brush on paint will be cheaper and will cover better.  I want to do them darker brown to match the baseboards in a couple of rooms.... hate the "cream color" in front of the baseboards.... and the ones in the dining room are the same "cream" color against the white painted baseboards.....  seems like they didn't try to make things match.... BUT THANK GOODNESS, they didn't paint them purple in the bedroom against the dark brown wood.....I would have died  .....
I also did the "touch up" in the LR of the green on that one wall.   Then took off all the "tape" from the doors, windows, baseboards etc., in both rooms. 

Then I went into the kitchen and did some more shelf lining in one cabinet.  But then I got to looking at the kitchen more and more.  They used some type of sheets of countertop type formica on the counter tops and the wall space between the upper cabinets and the lower ones, and the same on both.  It is pieced behind where the fridge goes, and behind where the stove goes and doesn't go all the way down so there is bare unpainted wall there.  There are several spots that are loose on the counter tops.... and although bsically clean, they are dingy and I really don't like it the more I look at it.  I am thinking maybe of getting the counter tops redone, and something to use as backing between the top and bottom cabinets since it isn't more than about 2 ft height.  I HATE that 45 degree angle sink and have been studying it too.  Wondering if a regular sink could be put in and do away with that corner angle there... if you have the counter tops off, then that would be the time to change things.  I need to get  the guy to look at it that came to look at the other things, as they do remodeling jobs.... Get his opinion.  Since these cabinets were custom made, it isn't like they are units.....
On that subject, I also realized that they used different plywood for the fronts one one side and it looks very unfinished there... no nicer wood grain and they are stained and spotted in comparison.  Not happy looking at that either.  Not sure what to do ...
And on that subject.... how "deep"  are most cabinets ?   I have never measured them.... BUT.... the top ones are 12" and the bottom ones are TWICE that;   24 "... I found out that it is next to impossible for me to get to the top shelf of the top cabinets with my very sturdy step ladder stool.... because the bottom ones stick out so much further that I have to climb up on the 3rd step (that says not to use as a step)  and then STAND on the counter top of the bottom cabinets to reach up into the top shelf.  I think the bottom cabinets are too deep in comparison.  On top of that, there is not one shelf in the bottom cabinets like even "half deep" ....  And after pulling out the drawers realized that they are a good 4" or more "short" ... in other words, they were made and do not go all the way to the back of the cabinets.... there is at least 4 " of wasted depth in each and every drawer.  The guy that the mother had to remodel the kitchen sure didn't know what he was doing as far as practical.... What a waste of space......
If it wasn't so much money, I would probably tear them all out and redo it... trying to come up with something that I can live with as a compromise. 
I also will take the little "breakfast bar" thing that sticks out and have them cut it off flush with the cabinet depth... and could probably cut a piece of existing wood to just make a drawer to go above the lower door that you can't get to without crawling under neath it.  I think that little "L" counter space to like sit at for a breakfast bar was an after thought.  That would open up the space in the kitchen so much more.  And the pull out narrow rolling shelf is going to go if I do these other things.... make room for a bigger width fridge like it should be.

So are you all tired of my complaints????? I do A LOT of sitting there and looking at that kitchen.... I really should not be climbing up on the counter tops to get in the top shelves of the upper cabinets.  Granted I would put stuff up there that is not used often, seasonal stuff.... but I should be able to reach it off a step ladder but the step ladder is too far out in the kitchen floor because the top cabinets are set so far back compared to the bottom cabinets.  I can get shelves put together for underneath.... but they just are so far different in depth in comparison to the top ones. 
Are any of yours that much difference in depth?  I am thinking that either the bottoms are too deep, or the tops are too shallow as far as  comparison.... I will have to look at some in Lowes or somewhere to see....

The blue in the bedroom looks fine, not too bright.  And I really like the green I put in the LR.  I am really looking forward to getting the floor in there done.   Pale yellow in the DR is fine.  White woodwork could use some touch up;  might get some and do that... but it is serviceable. 

Well, that's enough for tonight.... y'all will want to skip my journal if I keep on.....

Yes, @Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  cow hocked is a term that is used for any animal's hocks that are cocked inward.... as opposed to straight down if you look at them from the back.  A cow has a slight inward angle at her hock joints on her back legs.  Straighter is better... you want a firm "square " foundation of each leg as a "corner" post for them to stand on.  But cows do tend to have a little inward angle more than they should.  Extreme inward angle is very bad.  They don't have as good a stance, they can go down easier when a bull breeds them as their legs aren't a good foundation under them,  it can lead to other problems in their backs and such.... bad posture so to speak.  @Ridgetop  described it  pretty well.  Some never to seem to be bothered by it much, but it tends to become more apparant, and more of a problem with walking and such as they get older.... kinda like me....except I am more bow legged than cow hocked....


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ;  i had like 87 alerts.... most were your "liking my posts"  That is very nice...BUT you are a glutton for punishment to have read all those through..... Thank you but I feel sorry for you!!!!!!!!

Yeah, I just read about the taxes increase.... I would have that place on the market now, problem is with so many "fleeing the insanity" will you still be able to sell it???? I sure hope so for your sake.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Are any of yours that much difference in depth? I am thinking that either the bottoms are too deep, or the tops are too shallow as far as comparison.... I will have to look at some in Lowes or somewhere to see....



24" bottom & 12" top is standard in cabinetry.  Now You may think the reach is off because of this but, I'm guessing it is that the high ceilings are in the kitchen as well.  Right?  If so, and they had cabinets to ceiling -- rather than the dust collecting ones that drop down -- then the height is the main issue and not the bottom cabinet depth..   In the stone house you may have a deeper top set.  Not normal now.   That's why you can work on a countertop and not beat your head on the top cabinets -- the depth.  They may have had extra height put into top cabinets OR just had normal height, then mounted higher.  Look at room from base counter top to under units on wall.   You will also find the drawers in the cabinets are made approx 4" shorter than the depth of the cabinet, just as those are.  Modern day.    Walk in to the cabinet displays at Lowe's.....you will see this.

Yes, you can get pre made counter tops -- Lowe's carries them.  Not terribly expensive....just how much footage you need.  Premade in various lengths. Then custom lengths, they get more $$.   If that sink you dislike is at the corner of the outcrop extension for eating, unless some drawers are in the way, you can add another sink when they remove that protrusion and install new countertop.  Labor will be far more than countertop cost.  Plus, you will then have to replace the pieces of formica they wall mounted.  If glued that may be an issue to clean, repair & paint.  If so, more formica or some tile.   The extension may have been put in before the floor, so may have no tile/linoleum under there when removed.   I suppose you will then want a different floor to match the new counter tops..........🤔we are having a total rebuild now.... 

You might want to concentrate on that shower first.   

Feeling  better now???   😁  

Yes, changing switch plates & painting registers may help you tolerate the kitchen for a few more days.  Go for it.


----------



## Baymule

The kitchen cabinets in our double wide had 4 cabinets with no shelves, just big "holes" that were too tall to be much good. On one of my trips through Lowes, I discovered pull out shelves that could be retrofitted to the big useless holes. Bingo! I now use them for my pots, they are as handy as a pocket on a shirt. 



			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Simply-Put-20-5-in-W-x-14-6875-in-H-2-Tier-Pull-Out-Metal-Soft-Close-Cabinet-Organizer/1000504251


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> Supposedly less water, but 3 to 5 times as much electricity.


Do we know how much electricity they use? I really have no idea. But yeah they surely do take a lot longer to run than the old ones. I've not noticed our dishwasher cleans any better on "Normal" or "Heavy" than it does on "Eco" so I use Eco with the 125 minutes of run time. Yep, a long time.



Mini Horses said:


> 24" bottom & 12" top is standard in cabinetry.


This. I think MH is spot on with the reason for your "top shelf" problem and the reasoning for the different cabinet depths. I have no idea why they make the drawers 4"short.


----------



## Mini Horses

Those sliding baskets are also very nice because you can pull them out like a drawer....no hand & knees, reach in maneuvers.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, good points @Mini Horses .  Yes the top ones go all the way to the ceiling which is nice for not having dust collection... although my mom actually made sliding doors above hers in the house I grew up in and had extra storage.  She knew dusting was a #@##@...  So yes, that would be the reason.  The ceilings are at least 8 ft.  I just don't remember the bottom ones being that wide in comparison.  And I get the not hitting your head, but .... But then, the stone house I am,  in has NO CABINETS, except a set owner bought, at salvage,  or else they were given to him as they are missing a door and were supposed to be up against something as the end is unfinished.  That end was near the door on the wall it was mounted on... it was either for above sink or above like a fridge,... that I had moved over to above the sink instead of on a wall just hanging there.  The sink is in one of those old metal cabinets, green, with one drawer that will fall out if you pull it out more than about 6 inches without holding it,  the other is working right.  But it is pretty rough.   All the storage spaces are free standing cabinets that I had from previous houses I have been in.  I have had them all made over the years, and since they are free standing, and I paid for them, they have gotten moved with me.  My spice cabinet is made with fully adjustable  shelves and is only like 8 inches deep so the spices don't "get lost" deep in behind stuff.  It is 7 or 8 ft tall.  I absolutely love it for organizing and being able to see stuff and find it. 
So all the cabinets will be going with me again.... They are "early american" minwax finish so are lighter than what is in there  now colorwise.  The spice cabinet will fit along one wall between the door to the DR and the one to the LR... not deep enough to tuck a small kitchen table into that space.  The others will be used other places and may even be used in the storage shed with the freezers. 
I am going to have to go see about ordering that here pretty soon.  Wanted to wait for the power washing and thought that the boxwoods would be gone by the time I ordered it but will have to do it as it takes an average 6-8 weeks for it to be made if you get certain colors and such... not like buying it off the lot.  I am tossing around either a 10x18 , or a 12x16... about the same price.  That is a project for next week when I am out.  I need to look over all the literature again and make a few decisions. 
This week is the fridge, the washing machine, the power washing of the house.  And the big kitchen decisions. 
I will look into the premade counter tops at Lowes.... Thanks @Mini Horses.  There's also a  Home Depot not too far away, and another private building supply just south of here in Lexington that I forgot about.  Sure can't hurt to go look.   And I was thinking some sort of  decorative type "tiles"  to go between the top and bottom cabinets since it isn't a huge area. 
Yeah, that can probably wait a bit... I just hate the look of the formica and that it is peeling a bit.... but I can live with it and yes, getting the bathroom done and the door enlarged is the first thing  "major" that needs to be done in the house besides the LR floor.  Besides, this way I can look around more and find something I really like for the kitchen. 

@Baymule , I have seen those pull out sections that can be installed under the cabinets.... Will definitely look at them next time I am in there.  Hadn't thought about them.  I never knew that so many did not put shelves in under the cabinets.  I mean, how do they think  that you are going to utilize that space?????

And I believe you @Mini Horses , but what the hell is the sense in putting in drawers if they do not fully utilize the full length of space to the back.  I know my mom must have thought all that out because I remember that all the ones she had put in the house in CT that they built when I was 11, went all the way to the back of the cabinets.  Maybe they made them that way back then ...60's... And there were shelves in the lower cabinets like half depth, that you could put smaller things like pots and pans on.  She made pot lid racks on the inside of the cabinet doors with dowels, and holders, so when you opened the doors, the lids were right there, not in  a pile.  Looked like little curtain rod holders with the dowels and there were 2 to a door, upper and lower... she utilized all her space.  Sure wish she was not in such bad shape mentally now and could come down for a visit and help as she was the carpenter in the family.... dad would do the heavy work, but she designed it and figured out how to use every inch....

Well, see.... this is why I voiced all my thoughts, complaints.... to get input from more sane minded people..... and again, others have ideas that sometimes you just don't see right in front of your nose.....

THANK YOU ALL.  
Time to head up to the house to do the clean up of the washing machine, and take the stuff out of the fridge.... maybe get the back of the old built in china cabinet painted, or at least get the rest of the existing kitchen cabinets lined with shelf paper.... take a few things with me on the trip too.  It is sprinklely  out there still, thought we were going to clear off but now saying not until tomorrow....Well, see what my knees can stand in this cloudy damp weather.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> And on that subject.... how "deep" are most cabinets ? I have never measured them.... BUT.... the top ones are 12" and the bottom ones are TWICE that; 24 "... I found out that it is next to impossible for me to get to the top shelf of the top cabinets with my very sturdy step ladder stool.... because the bottom ones stick out so much further that I have to climb up on the 3rd step (that says not to use as a step) and then STAND on the counter top of the bottom cabinets to reach up into the top shelf. I think the bottom cabinets are too deep in comparison. On top of that, there is not one shelf in the bottom cabinets like even "half deep" ....





Mini Horses said:


> 24" bottom & 12" top is standard in cabinetry. Now You may think the reach is off because of this but, I'm guessing it is that the high ceilings are in the kitchen as well. Right? If so, and they had cabinets to ceiling -- rather than the dust collecting ones that drop down -- then the height is the main issue and not the bottom cabinet depth..



Standard depth for uppers is 12", standard depth for bottoms 24".  Cheaper cabinets have only half a shelf n the bottom cabinets.  Ridiculous!  If you don't have pullouts (available in expensive cabinets for more money), you can simply add another half shelf with cleats to the front of the shelves.  Buy prefinished 10" shelves so need to paint.  Cut the shelving to the width you need and then use level to match top of existing shelf,  Mark under the new shelf and install either wooden cleats or L brackets to hold shelf,  The existing shelf might be a different thickness than what yu bought to add so you want to match the tops of the 2 pieces.  Very easy.  Then, if you want pullouts, they are expensive but the are sold in the storage area of Lowes, Home Depo etc.  I also installed flat pullout shelves on the bottom of 2 cabinets - one for my huge Kitchenaid mixer, the other for my sewing machine,  For that you can use bottom attaching or top attaching slideouts also available at the hardware store.  Just turn them the way you want and install,  Attach the shelf you make on top and presto a pullout!  Since they are flat, mine don't have the short guard rails, but you can make those with pieces of 1" x 2" lumber.  If you hav a table saw it is easier but a Skilsaw with a guide will also work fine.  The hardest part is crawling into the cabinets to install them.  LOL

Also, measure the height of the upper cabinets.  If you have tall ceilings - common in 100 year old homes where there was no AC the kitchen remodeler might have installed the cabinets up at the ceiling which means the bottom shelves are 12" higher than would be standard height.  I have 42" upper cabinets and they are at ceiling height but this house has normal height ceilings.  My old house had _taller upper_ cabinets since it was built in 1920 and the original cabinets were built in with the house,  When Daddy and I remodeled that old kitchen we made custom cabinets which were more like 54"-58" tall.  If the lower edge of the cabinets is more than 16" above the countertops, that may be what has happened.  

Even what are called "custom" cabinets these days come in set dimensions.  All lower cabinets are 24" deep and 34" tall allowing 2" for the counter top to bring the finished countertop height to around 36".  The cabinet "boxes are built in increments starting at 9" for tray cabinets and goint up from there to 48+".  They increase in width in 3' or 6" increments.  Corner cabinets are always 36" out from the corner.

Upper cabinets range in height from 24" (used over refrigerators), 30". 36", and 42".  Again they come n widths starting at 12" through 48"  Corner cabinets are always 24" from the corner.  Designing a new kitchen with todays cabinets is super easy once you know the standard dimensions.  Sink cabinets are 36" wide but if you need to have narrower sink cabinet, check your sink installation instructions and buy a standard cabinet.  You can modify it by removing the drawer front (sink cabinets don't have drawers) from the drawer and attaching it to the front of the cabinet.  To be more custom, special hinges are available to turn the drawer front into a pullout to store sponges.  You will need to remove the build in shelf as well to accommodate the sink plumbing.  I have often only removed part of the shelf for the pipes with a saber saw, leaving the rest shelf for storage.  It might need some extra supports.  

Back to your upper shelf problem, I use those shelves to store items that I rarely use, kind of like the over the fridge cabinet unless it is 24" deep.  Even then you need to get on a step ladder to reach it  I keep all my special party dishes there that I only use at Thanksgiving and Christmas.  

If the lower space between the bottom of the cabinets and the counter is more than 16", you can add shelves underneath, or eventually have another cabinet or plate shelf added to match the existing cabinets.  Take one of the cabinet doors to Lowes and see if you can find a match in their custom cabinet area.  You can order cabinet stuff that will match the finish - wine racks, plate racks, etc.  I have seen houses that have been flipped where the people bought standard 30" height upper cabinets and installed them against the ceiling.  The bottom shelves were almost 30" above the countertops!  30" cabinets are designed to be installed under soffits.  A soffit is cheaper to box in and build than a cabinet.  Most post war and modern houses have space wasting soffits and 30" cabinets for cheaper construction costs.

Another option if you love the cabinets and if they are "box" style cabinets (made separately then attached to the wall studs), you can remove them from the walls and relocate them lower for ease of access.  No expense for new cabinets, only for molding trim, possible patching of walls above the cabinets, and paint.


----------



## Ridgetop

Mini Horses said:


> Yes, changing switch plates & painting registers may help you tolerate the kitchen for a few more days. Go for it.


Switchplates are cheap.  Try to buy the Contractor Pack of a dozen - cheaper still and probably going to want them in other rooms not to mention using them eventually for the upstairs bedrooms.  Sanding and spray painting the baseboard heat covers will be easy and look great.  I always used spray paint to refurbish the HVAC covers in my rentals.  Fill a large tub with TSP and hot water and soak, use a brush, rinse and let dry.  Sand lightly or use a metal brush on the rust, then spray paint.  Easier than brushing, and often a more even coverage on the vent holes.  Looks like new when done!  I have an old 48" wide oak trimmed triple medicine cabinet in the family bathroom that was in the house when we moved in.  I kept it when we renovated the bathroom.  I have sanded and spray painted the interior metal area, sanded, restained and Varathaned the wood trim twice.  Looks like new and only cost was 1 can of spray paint since I had the stain and Varathane already!  Lots you can do with spray paint.  LOL  In my DD2's house, she hated her bright brass chandelier which was out of fashion.  DH took it down, I took it apart, and painted it rubbed bronze.  It went back up and saved her $200 on a new one for the cost of a can of spray paint?  I also spray my cabinet hinges and pulls when necessary for a new look.  Cheaper than $5 each!  I have a lot of cabinets.



farmerjan said:


> . . . except a set owner bought, at salvage, or else they were given to him as they are missing a door and were supposed to be up against something as the end is unfinished. That end was near the door on the wall it was mounted on... it was either for above sink or above like a fridge,...


That cabinet with the unfinished end was made to go in a corner.  Another cabinet would be installed butting up to the cabinet over that blank end to make a finished corner cabinet. It was called a "blind side" upper cabinet.  Before the cabinets starting to come in corner units for ease of access, these were the type of cabinets put in corners so you didn't lose that additional 12" of storage in the corner,  Trouble was that you had to unload all the front accessible stuff to get to the junk that got pushed into the back corner space!  

The only hard part about installing the prefab formica counter tops is the corner ones,  It sounds like you have a corner sink.  You can buy left and right side counter tops already 45ed and there are attachment kits to attach the 45 degree corners together.  You will need 2 people to do it because you have to glue and attach the corners together then Lift the whole L- shaped piece into place,  Make sure your measurements are correct and that you have an exact 45 degree corner  You will probably have to add caulking to the back of the counter top.  If you install it first then add some sort of tiling backsplash on the back wall it will cover the gaps that will be there because NO WALL IS STRAIGHT!   You will also have to cut the counter tops to the correct length  Use a fine tooth saw blade and be sure to put blue painters tape on the formica where you are going to saw to avoid chipping,  The matching end caps (buy separately) are good, but never fit properly, so be prepared to trace and cut them t fit.  Not really hard with a set of dykes. They are "iron on" but i like to add a little glue.  Most of the counter tops have sheets of the same formica available for separate purchase too but I buy inexpensive tile for the backsplash which gives the formica a nice custom look.  I actually got  pallet full of Italian 6" x 6" neutral colored Italian porcelain tiles from Habitat cheap and used the to tile all the new showers and backsplashes in our 7 units.  I bought a power tile saw and did it myself,  Actually I have done 10 kitchens now, some in all tile some in a combination of tile and formica.  And 11 bathrooms.  Not hard just tiring.  

Another backsplash you can use are the new sticky backed pieces that look like old pounded metal ceiling tiles  There are also tile backsplashes in patterns that come on a sticky back and all you have to do is to stick them up and then grout the spaces.  Lots of cool stuff for the DIYer with limited experience and time nowadays.

A money saver for you to consider when doing the hardwood living room and entryway floor is to have the refinisher use a *waterproof Polyurethane* over it.  My front entry in the old house was hardwood and it was the inky entry we used rain r shine.  I finished it with 3 coats of satin polyurethane and for 15 years it held up to wet and muddy foot traffic.  Since you plan to sell in another 5-10 years you can save money on the stone or tile entry that way.  When the floor refinisher sands down the floor he can probably get the glue off that the owner put the vinyl on with.  If the wood floor is bad underneath, you can simply cut out that portion of wood and install tile or granite tiles then. if you have the granite tiles first, you can cut out exactly the tile dimensions you need and won't have to have the tiles cut.  That would be easier for you.

I love remodeling,  I love remodeling in a budget even more!


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop thank you for all the info.  I happen to hate remodeling anything.  And I do not like using power towels or saws or anything like that.  Just not my thing.
These cabinets were custom built by a local carpenter at the house, for the house.  Nothing premade, no sets of cabinet bases, nothing like that. The fronts and the doors were made out of a finished plywood, at least 1/2 or 3/4 " thick,  that they then stained.  But they must have used a different sheet or something on the one side where it doesn't match.  And they didn't use the same finish on it as it is stained and spotted where the other parts are not.  The doors were cut along the edges (I know there is a word and it's not beveled I don't think) so that they fit flat against the cabinet frames. So although these must be about the "normal dimensions" since they are 12 and 24 " depths, they were made to fit the spaces.  And they did not put in any shelves, half shelves or anything.
The little island that sticks out looks like it was attached after the floor was put down.  Flooring is curling a little behind where the fridge goes.... but for now it is going to stay.  But I think that I can take that little island part off without any problems with the flooring. We'll see.  I really would like that gone, and then the tall upright skinny pull out cabinet next to the fridge space.  The flooring was not put in under the space where that cabinet was built next to the smaller fridge space, which is what makes me believe that there was a bigger fridge there at one time. The top is also able to fit a fridge there.  

I would not do the tops myself.  I am no good at carpenter stuff and hate doing it.  Again, remodeling is something I hate the thought of, let alone doing it.  But looking at them might give me an idea or two. 
I would put a decorative tile or some sort of thing on the wall between them , all according to what it looked like after taking this formica stuff off.  But @Mini Horses  is right, get the bathroom done and live with this for now.

There are switchplate and plug covers in all the rooms and I took them all off to paint.  I will put them in a sink of sudsy water and just wash except for the couple that are going to get changed out. 
I used polyurethane on the wood floors in the house I lived in, in CT.  It does do a pretty good job of standing up.  But we also had snow and stuff, on top of just wet and some mud.  I plan on polyurethaning these wood floors when they get them done.

The cabinet at the house I am still renting I knew was meant to go against a corner or another cabinet.  But it is even missing a door front.  He just stuck it up on the wall and it was just a stupid place to put it.  At least over the sink it is more accessible and makes more sense.  Then I had a flat wall to put 2 of my tall cupboards from another house.  Needless to say I have done nothing to improve on anything here.  He is tighter than bark on a tree and won"t do anything he absolutely doesn't have to.  Waited 4 months for the porch roof to get replaced where the wind took off a section of tin.  Really....... After the last renter,  he took out the stairs to the upstairs rooms so no one would fall down them and sue him????????


----------



## farmerjan

Actually @Ridgetop  it is a double sink in the corner, they are set at 45 degrees to each other.  Stupidest set up I have ever seen.  And they are shallow, no more than 6 or 7 inches..... I want a deep sink.  The one in the now utility room is deeper.... probably 8-10 inches deep.  These little shallow sinks might be okay for people who only do a few dishes, but certainly useless for anyone who has to deal with frozen buckets or vegetables or canning equipment.  And I hate the feeling of standing there against 2 counter tops that are at 90 degree angles to each other.  
But, not going there now.  Just going to start getting the rest of the liners in the shelves, and start moving some stuff as I go.  Except the piece sticking out into the middle of the floor, I will see if that can come out without a mess on the floor.  And the tall skinny cabinet as soon as I find a bigger fridge that I like with a bottom freezer and this smaller one could even go to the shed with the electricity once the doors are repaired.   

We wound up with 1.2 " of rain in the rain gauge and it has been a damp almost misty day... clearing off enough to not feel wet but never sunny, and now getting some sprinkles again.  It is supposed to get warm again, near 90 and drier.  Guess he will cut the sorghum of we ever get a 3 day window to get it cut, dried down some, and then raked and wrapped for baleage.


----------



## Mini Horses

We had scattered showers predicted.   I got scattered upon  to the tune of 2.25".... noon to 4ish.   Ruined my plans for outside.  Just like you, I have an indoor list too.


----------



## Mike CHS

Based on what we had this morning you should be getting a lot of wet stuff tomorrow as it was headed due east.


----------



## Mini Horses

News this AM says "maybe" some "light" showers tonight.  It's a wait and see thing.   Looks like some heavier rains coming thru about 60-70 miles North of me and "your" stuff coming east just South of me.  I'm just above the NC state line.   

VERY humid out there today & heat index of 105 & 110 for today & tmrw.      Not typical Sept weather.  Whole world is screwed up!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Here in western Arkansas we got 4.8" of rain from ~2:00 AM to noon yesterday (Sep 01).


----------



## Bruce

That is too much rain at once STA!


----------



## farmerjan

We started out with a more sunny day, then had some clouds, got a shower, but the humidity has climbed and tomorrow is supposed to be worse.  Not as bad as @Mini Horses  though.  Hopefully the 40% chance of showers for Thursday will be the end of  "chances" for about 5 days.  
DS is going with me to do the 500+ cow herd on Friday morning.... Then I suspect he will mow the sorghum/sudan grass.. probably at both places.  
So the "farm helper, jim,  went to get the fridge this morning. Was there at 9:30 and he called me at 9:40 because he didn't know my last name (different from DS who's last name he knows).   He said that there weren't any guys there to help load it after the store owner said that they were there in the mornings between 9-10.  But he got it, It isn't a big huge one and he didn't have very high to load it up the ramp.  I figured a total 1 1/2 hours.... up there, load, and back.  It's not 20 miles away.... He finally got to the house at 11 (2 hours) plus he came up the road from the opposite direction so went better than 5 miles down the main road to come back up the road to the house about another 3 miles.  I was pretty pissed.  But I didn't say anything.  Got it off the trailer, loaded the one that doesn't work to go down to the barn & on the scrap metal trailer;  then he says he has 2 appts to go to in town... one dr that was rescheduled, and one with the social services.... he is going to try to get into an apartment with assisted rent.... and see about getting on disability.  Well, I suggested that several months ago as far as the disability.... with his diabetes and all that and not working....( we pay him cash)....
He said he could do a little bit (this is about 11:20 and I figured he had to leave by 12 to get changed and go to town at 12:30....  15 miles/20 minutes south).  So he weed eated all around the deck and stuff for the guy coming to power wash tomorrow;  then left my house at about 11:50 and it is 4 miles to his camper on my son's barn property.
So he said his appts were at 1 and 3 and that he would come back to start mowing and all.  I said that was fine, I would see him later.  
When I talked to DS and he said he could come by to help with the fridge and washer.  I had washed them both down and all so they would go in clean.  He got there about 4:15 and he said that he didn't realize that the fridge was the new one, he saw it on the porch;  and I told him about the morning.... he said, well, the truck is at the camper when I went by a few minutes ago.  I said, well, he must have gotten done at his appt in town.  So after we got them both in, and it took a little manipulating around, got the washer hooked up but the faucets leak when opened up all the way.  They don't leak at a little less than half way.... so they probably need to be replaced. Will keep them off unless I am there using it. Ran a full load through to get the inside dust, dirt cleaned out, etc...  Plugged in the fridge and it is working!!!!!!!
So he said, well, why don't you do some mowing since the grass is dry now, because it is getting tall....let jim do the rest of the weed eating and then he can mow if you don't want to.   I said, okay, sounds like a plan.  He goes in, starts the mower, backs it out and the mower deck underneath is dragging.... it is loose.... and there is no belt on it and it is all loosened up so that the belt can be put on it.    BUT WAIT A MINUTE.... jim said he got all the parts and the belt and all, and that it was ready to use..... said he had the receipts for the parts for me for my taxes as a homeowner.....
So I said, well he said he was coming back up so just leave it out and he can get it put back together.... but then we decided that maybe we better put it back in the shed....calling for possible rain/showers tonight.... so we did.... had to lift it cuz the mower deck was dragging and caught on the sill and luckily DS could lift it up enough to get it all up on the sill, then hold it as he drove it in.  
He had a real bad headache so I told him to go and I would do something else.... I am sanding the baseboard heater panels to paint so had them to do.....
I called and left a message, then texted and got no answer or return text or anything.  I am pretty p.o.ed.... DS said well, some help is better than none some days.... and I am thinking maybe for what he is doing for you around the farm.... but not for me and what is supposed to be getting done here.  I told him when he got it the other day, that he could have the mowing job at both places if he was going to be around to do it, because I don't like to mow grass and I hate to weed eat.  He said he wanted to maybe start his own lawn mowing business because he liked to do it.... WELL it sure doesn't look like it to me.  I have paid him what he has asked, no questions, as far as time goes.... but this just frosts my ba//s..... He has worked on this mower and it was supposed to be ready to go.... I am getting dam#@d sick of this.  So as soon as it gets put back together, I think that I will just start doing it; as much as I have other things that need doing, and don't care to do it.  He can do stuff if he is around,  but I think that he won't be,  especially if he gets the disability, but that is going to take a little time.... and he will have to find a vehicle to drive as he isn't going to be taking our farm use truck to town and keep it there.  He uses it now, since he is keeping his camper on DS property at the barn, and doing alot for him.  But it seems that he is constantly having to go to these appts now, and it is technically not for that....


----------



## farmerjan

So I finished the one set of heater panels, and picked up everything off the porch.  They power washing guy texted and said they would be coming between 8-8:30 A.M., if that was okay.  I texted back and said that I thought that he was coming in the afternoon but that was okay.  He said he should have told me morning.... he works as a teacher and their hours are all screwed up as many of you know... I then texted him back and said, oh, I forgot, I have a PT appt at 8:30 but should be back by 10 or so... how long would it take them so I can get back to pay him.? He said a couple hours probably and I said okay,  that I had a few things to move and he said they could move them.... there's a couple boxes of the canning jars and a few things under the carport still.... I was going to move them during the day Thursday for them to come in the afternoon.  I will go up there in the morning before I go to PT and take a couple of better boxes as there are 2 that are falling apart with the jars I picked up at the dumpster that day.  So not a big deal.  But that is the opposite from what I expected.  Thank goodness he at least weed eated around the deck and all today.....

So I decided to go to Lowe's to the south, as opposed to the one in the town north, and see what they had for countertops, the pull out rolling racks for underneath, and such.  Get a few other things I was wanting and didn't have in the one in Staunton (north).  I was just looking around and went up the aisle past the some fridges.... and one caught my eye... It is a big one, has a bottom freezer, stainless which is NOT my favorite, french doors, all the bells and whistles.... with a reduced sign.  I didn't give it much of a look, then saw that it was a $2849.00 fridge, marked down to 2249.  Then saw it had been crossed out with one line in regular pen.... to 1425..... said it was damaged.  I went and asked the guy there to tell me about it.  It has a SMALL, and I do mean very small, dent on the bottom on one side.... and that that it has full warranty but it needs to be moved as they are going to be doing "resets" and moving a whole bunch of stuff around.  It has water/ice all that in the door.... and an icemaker in the freezer.... pull out bottom freezer with drawers... Not fully sold on the french doors on top but they are standard unless it it a side by side for ice and water in the freezer side.  
I pulled the owners manual out and was reading it.... and then he comes over and I had to ask the measurements.... and said I wasn't really looking for a big fridge yet, but that the price was awful good.... He gave me his card, said we are getting ready to close, but I will be here tomorrow... tell you what, I'll make you a better deal.  Come see me tomorrow and I will let you have it for 1200....

This is NOT in the budget....but he//, just a plain one with a bottom freezer is 1,000 practically... I was looking at them.  I stopped at the house on the way home.... it won't fit through the house doors... unless I go measure it with the doors off.... It is 36" across the front, 32 " deep with the doors without the handles which are off now... my widest door is 30", and I have to check the height... it should fit the space if I take the tall pull out shelves out of there like I was planning to....next to the small fridge now.... I hate to let it go..... going to go back down there tomorrow after I get done with PT and at the house.... and see what the measurements are with the doors off.... I just think it is not smart,   to not get it.... I just got the Lowe's card, so could put most of it on the card and pay the rest.....water can be run easily under the cabinet to it.... would mean doing a little of the cabinet "remodeling" sooner rather than later....or even just set it on the cleaned off porch for a bit and cover it until I get things more done.... 

Never ever dreamed that I would see something like this.... they have a bunch of reduced things, small scratches/dents..
wasn't looking for this,  as I was looking at the counter top stuff, and the roll out drawers @Baymule  mentioned... after getting the few little things.... and it just sorta stood out as I went around a corner.... 

I had no idea that new refridgerators cost so much now.... I mean it is horrible.  And I just bought the little one, but it can always be a spare.... but I wouldn't have spent the money .  A plain white one is like $800 with a top freezer.... 
NUTS and DOUBLE NUTS.....


----------



## Baymule

YES! Jump on that deal like a terrier on a rat! That is a fantastic buy and you won't regret it one bit. We have a neighbor that has bought all brand new appliances on the Lowes mark down damaged stuff. Then he got all new appliances for his mother. He found 2 gas grills, regular price $650, marked down to $150, offered $100 and called us to see if we wanted one. He even came over and put it together for us. You can find some great deals on Lowes mark down section. You should get that refrigerator!

On the help-no help guy, I would kick him to the curb. That issue may resolve itself if he gets an apartment in town and gets on disability. You put up with more than I would, that man is just plain stupid and no matter what you do, you just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Mini Horses

I swear, I saw one that was $4K the other day !!!   I mean, that is insane.   Double looked at price.  Dang, for that I used to buy a whole kitchen of appliances.   Yep, price is like you won't ever see again.   

Measure carefully.   May have to take frig doors off to get it in.  ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Agree with all the others!  Take the house doors off, take the fridge doors off - but at such a great price - don't let it get away!


----------



## Ridgetop

PAY FOR DELIVERY AND INSTALLATION and the delivery/installation people will remove the doors, connect it and set up everything for you.  If anything gets damaged they are responsible.   If you don;t wnat to pay for delivery and installation, the doors come ff realky esily,  We have remved ad switched standard doors, and removed and replaced doors to fit throuh doorways lots of times.  Easy - the installations instructions show how to.   *Jump on this deal* - they will be twice as much next year and the one you bought is used and will do well for extra storage even in the carport. That is a great price and we ave the bottom freezer and French door top. It is great since the open doors take up less space and depending in where it is in your kitchen it makes all the difference.  

I wish I lived near you - I LOOOVE reno and would be happy to help you.  I also have all my own tools!  LOL  However, before dong anything about the cabinets, call the custom guy in town and see if he can match the finishes,  If so you can remove the island and have him redo that area when you are ready.  He might be able to sand down and refinish that mis-matched end piece too.  

Definitely take out the pull out pantry piece.  You can probably use it in another room when you build in a closet - use it for canning jars videos, etc. or just an extra hidden pantry.

Yay!  a big new fridge for Farmerjan at less than half price!  The managers at Lowes will always deal on closeouts.  I got half a kitchen there once for one of the apartments - brand new cabinets for $25 each!  Also have gotten fancy medicine cabinets, sink, etc.  Anything they are closing out is worth talking to the manager and making an offer.  Remember that when redoing your bathrooms.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I will let you have it for 1200....
> 
> This is NOT in the budget....but he//, just a plain one with a bottom freezer is 1,000 practically


I think a plain bottom freezer would be at least $1,200, you are getting a deal  And like Ridgetop said the doors come off really easily. If you get a single door model it will come hinged on one side. I suspect it is the wrong side for about 50% of the buyers. I had to reverse the door on ours, no big deal at all. House door height isn't an issue if you are bringing it in on an appliance dolly, just tilt it back a bit more to clear the door opening.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, thanks for the support.... BUT it is a no go.  Even with the doors off, it is still too wide for the 3 doors it has to go through.  The front door was okay at 30",  with the doors off the fridge and the front door off the hinges, but the door into the DR is 28 1/2.  There is no door on that doorway as my son took it off to squeeze the washer through  the other day.  I am not taking apart the door frame, stops or anything else.  That is just going too far.   So I gave it up.  There will be others.  They are going through a major reset and the whole store is getting switched around.  Boy, I would hate to work retail anymore.  You just get to know where things are..... and they go and switch it?????  BS to that.
Lowe's emphatically stated there was no delivery, or set up with this one.  Only mfg warranty.  So while I was there, and told him that it just wasn't going to work, he directed some other people who were looking for a "2nd" fridge.... and he dropped it to 1200 for them and they agreed.  I was sad but not devastated. 
There are better places to put that 1200 I guess. 

Got the power washing done.  The house and carport looks good.... the deck is PHENOMENAL ..... ALL THE BLACK CAME OFF  and you can see all the wood grain and it is about 20 shades lighter and looks like wood.  There is one rail that will have to be replaced as there was alot of rot, and 2 boards in the floor that will probably be okay to get some fill in type stuff.... It is rough but I expected that.  Come to find out from the owners, that it has never had sealer put on it.  And it is over 20 years old..... Unbelieveable.  There are some products that will help fill in some of the rough spots/cracks so I will be looking at them tomorrow. 
We got some showers this afternoon, and a passing one or two are forecast for tonight and again tomorrow with clearing after that.  So give it a couple days to dry out real good and I will have to get something on it....Of course you know we are going to be in the middle of  "hay" with the sorghum that I will have to rake.  We'll get it to work.  It doesn't have to be done right this second.... but if we get a dry spell, with low humidity, I would like to take advantage of it.

I did look over the different counter tops and have decided that I really do want the butcher block..... so that I can put food grade finish on them and use them.  I will wait to see if they get a damaged piece.... come to find out there is a friend and his (now) wife working there.... grandson of my friends from a dairy I used to test... it sold out.... and I go see her every couple of months...Jimmy passed away.  He used to call me almost every day and I was included as family.  It's the son of one of the 3 girls that call me "Sis", that live about 1 1/2 hours across the mountain.  I didn't realize he had moved over here with her, he was commuting last time I saw him;  GF at the time.   So he is going to keep his eye open on some bargains.... and I am going to get him to come and look at things at the house since they are only about 20 minutes away....get another opinion.... He's a jack of all trades for a young guy.... common sense about alot and a worker.  He's doing a remodeling project for another friend so they can get their house sold. 
Didn't think to get measurements of the cabinet door widths when I was measuring for the fridge.   Looked at the "rolling shelves and racks" and they are nice, but you lose space on the sides because they have to be within the door opening...But some possibilities for some flat type racks that @Ridgetop  talked about having.... am thinking on it.

Have been preoccupied with the PT today, then the power washing.  Told him that I was pleased with the job and all and after I paid him, I mentioned that I had called his friend and what had transpired.  Told him I had no anger about it, and certainly didn't hold it against him for recommending him.  His dad was with him, and they both said that wasn't like the guy.  I said well, maybe he had some other problems but I just wished he had just said he couldn't come, was too busy or whatever.  Mark said that that is the way he usually was.... up front and blunt.  I said well, I got the first time he didn't feel good, the second he said he got called into work and I realize you have to take care of your job, but I never heard anything after the third time and I didn't contact him back.  Mark said, I wouldn't have put up with more than 2 strikes.... I said, well, this is no reflection on you and I will definitely recommend you to any one for power washing.

Maybe I am destined to have Larry do it and give him a little extra cash to stash away.... and he has the employee discount at Lowe's.....said to let him know if there is anything he can help with. SOOOOOO.

Got all the sample boxes in the truck for tomorrow, am going to meet DS and we are going to ride together.  He is taking the day off work, and I am sure he is going to mow after we get back.  Haven't heard or seen anything from jim.... about the mower or anything... truck was at his camper when I came back from PT and he didn't answer my text again.  I just want my mower back together.... and that's it.  Supposedly he got the parts that I gave him money for so he didn't have to use any of his money I had paid him for his time at my house and working on it up to now. 
Sorry to say, but I really expected this and hoped that I was wrong.  I am going to get really bitchy though......if he doesn't just get the belt on, and back together and that's it.  I will make time to get it mowed.  I am looking for a small trailer to take it back and forth to the stone house to mow from now until we get cold weather and I'm done there.

Gotta go to bed and get some sleep for tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> door into the DR is 28 1/2


 That is ridiculous. I wouldn't even want a closet door that narrow unless the closet wasn't much wider. Is there space on the sides to reframe it into a reasonable sized door in the future?


----------



## Baymule

The bathroom doors at our old house weee 28”. When we moved my mom in after her stroke, we remodeled the master bedroom and bathroom for her. We only had room to make a 30” door but it was enough to get her walker and wheelchair through.


----------



## Mini Horses

Old houses.  Some things are strange.   Often fit the times nicely.  After all, they didn't even have refrigerators when some were built. 

When I built this one, I had 36" openings in the entire downstairs.  Only child & knew at some point I'd probably need to care for mom.  It happened, I did and we could handle motorized bed, equipment, wheelchairs without issue.   Even the shower can handle those chairs.

Alas -- it was a GREAT buy, until you added the cost of revamping the house.     You'll muddle along with a couple smaller units and be just fine.  In some respects, it's nicer -- I keep the overflows in my second, so only go to it once or twice a day (milk).  It doesn't need cleaning out as often, power usage isn't bad with door closed 98% of time, and my kitchen one can be full of "whatever".

I read -- and laugh -- at you hating to cut grass.   You ride a tractor for hours to manage hay, bushhog, whatever, and that isn't real far off.    Of course, the tractor work is certainly a longer stretch without turns and such...more powerful cut, more accomplished in one sweep but, similar in nature.  I can say I like cutting the field better than the yard and it's probably due to annoying work arounds.  I will be doing BOTH today -- at some point & amount.   It pains me to cut the fields, the very food I give them.   But, no one will cut & bale here.  I understand -- equipment issues, time, .-- I understand.   But thousands for a baler isn't in my budget.  Then there's the repairs.   No.   Buy the hay!  😁   A couple fields that aren't as high -- cut earlier -- will be left for winter browse.   Of course, the deer love me!!!

Better get off this computer and on the tractor!


----------



## farmerjan

To me the cutting of the grass is a waste of time.  If there is that big an area to be cut, then it should be grazed, have moveable chicken "tractors" eating it or something.  I _ can get the small lawn directly around a house.... but to cut a huge lawn is just spending time and fuel for nothing.  Hay is going to go into the animals and come out as beef or milk or some sort of meat.... Especially this WEEKLY cut the lawn crap.... I only bush hog once or at worst twice a season and I can see the weeds fall over and the grass exposed to better grazing.   Hay is a tangible result, and then to see it regrow for more hay or something.  Grass just falls back to the ground unless I bag it and use it for mulch.... I am not into "pretty lawns" .... and it seems like I just get done and it needs it again.  _
@Bruce .  the doors into the bathroom are 20".... that was a remodel job..... many of the older houses here in the south were 28 and 30" doors;  wasted for anything except the going in and out, and @Mini Horses is right, they didn't have appliances like are built nowadays... when they had any.  Fridges were small, freezers were kept out on the back porch, under roof.... and I have since found out that they used some of the available things, like the doors.... this has been remodeled a couple of times.... finding out more and more as time goes on.  The front 2 rooms downstairs and upstairs are original..... the kitchen was an add on many years ago and has been changed twice.... 
I would put in wider doors if I were to do much remodeling.... for now... use as is except making the one bathroom door wider to get the tub/surround out and a new tub etc in.


----------



## farmerjan

Got up at 2:30, met my son and we went to test the 500 cow herd. Got done and back home about 10:30. They have dried off alot of cows and have quite a few starting to come back in fresh.  Have over 200 bred heifers due to calve between now and Dec..... WHOEEE... plus the 100 bred dry cows that will be coming back in too.... Testing went well, it isn't too hot, somewhat cloudy and might get some showers as this front pushes out. 
Going to eat something, stomach is growling, then take a nap as I am really tired. Didn't get about 4 hours last night and I am feeling it.   Will pack samples in awhile.  Son said he was tired too, and was going to take a shower and take a nap for an hour or 2 then probably mow the sorghum.  It is heading out and is over 10 ft tall.... Possible showers now coming in by Tuesday aft., but the next 3 days look good.  I will go up to the house later on.


----------



## Ridgetop

So sad about your big fridge    BUT NO CHARGES ON THAT CARD!!!  

Since it is just you in the house, you will do just fine with the smaller fridge until you can widen some doorways.  The doorways into our family bathroom are 24" and they are a real problem.  Luckily we have a master bathroom as well.  When DH was in the wheelchair with his knee surgeries, we had to wheel him around the house to our bathroom.  It is a real pain and no room to widen the doorways.  Oh well, hopefully we will be moving in another year or so.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, glad that there is no charge on cc .... but it would have been nice.  Need to concentrate on getting some of this other stuff done and getting the boxwoods out so I can get a storage building.  Couple of the companies are 90 days same as cash.... which would give me the wiggle room to pay for it and not finance... but if I get the balances on the other  2 cc paid off, which are scheduled for the next 2 months anyway.... I can put it on one of them for a month or two.... there will be a few more calves going... I have a couple left to go. 
Friend suggested a pocket door so when we tear the existing door & frame out to get the tub/surround out and the new tub in, I am going to see if there is any possibility to put one in there.  It is a solid wall, just don't know if it possible.  Toilet is  against that wall next to the door to bedroom, baseboard heater on other wall next to door into utility room and there is a baseboard heater on that side too,  so no way to enlarge that door, even for a pocket door as you would have to step over the heaters. nope, but maybe on the bedroom side..... I am thinking walker/wheelchair also for the knee surgeries. Carpet will be a pain for the wheelchair.... we'll see. I like the idea of the pocket door and this door is in the center of the wall so don't think that it will be a problem...
Wouldn't want to tear apart the doorways on the old part of the house because it is all chestnut lumber trim.... Maybe the kitchen door that goes out on the deck could be widened.... Maybe just do like you @Ridgetop  and figure that I will be moving again..... Maybe close in the deck area instead, and make sensible easy to get in and out doors....
And they make new fridges that are called counter depth.... so only 24 " deep .... Some are also deeper than that but not so deep as the big one.... I can get a "counter depth" one that would fit and they have bottom freezers and ice makers  and french doors and water in the door, and all that....probably never find one on the "damage aisle" but you never know....
Yes, the little one will be fine for now, and as a second one in the future.
Just for shi@s and grins..... Saw a custom fancy fridge that was on the discount row.....$9300.00 marked down to $4500.00.     WHAT in the world . And yes @Mini Horses there was another that the regular price was like 4195.00. More than my last 2 trucks and car cost COMBINED..... it would take me 6 feeder calves to pay for one.... NOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Mini Horses

$9300 ?! for a frig??   That's a used truck price.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> then probably mow the sorghum. It is heading out and is over 10 ft tall....



"10 feet tall".  10 FEET TALL!  Dang, how do you cut sorghum that tall -- with a combine? I mean, how would you see to mow it if driving a tractor?


----------



## Bruce

It is easy to see STA, the plants are right in front of the tractor 



Mini Horses said:


> But, no one will cut & bale here.


That is sad. Not worth their time to bring the equipment over I guess. It would be nice if you could feed the animals hay from your property.



farmerjan said:


> the doors into the bathroom are 20".... that was a remodel job.


I assume that is a typo and should be 30"?



Ridgetop said:


> The doorways into our family bathroom are 24"


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, will try to address the different quotes.  
@Bruce ;  no not a typo.  20" from side to side of the frame.  Measured twice.  And since @Ridgetop  has 24" I am not thinking that I was crazy.  Yes, they do look small and I thought that they were at least 24" but NOPE.

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  the first round is alot of wasted plants as he has to drive over/through it.  but it is cut with the same discbine we cut the hay with.  It sits off to the side of the tractor behind it... just like the hay mowers in the various videos you have generously posted links to.  My son said it is actually only about 8 ft tall average in most spots in the field he was cutting last eve, but there were patches that were 10 ft plus.....
 With self propelled machines, WHEN CHOPPING,  and not just cutting,  it is directly in front of you and you are sitting directly "on top of the cutter"  and you watch it get devoured beneath your feet so to speak.  Many of the farmers around here will pay a self propelled machine operator to come in and "open up" their fields..... make 2 trips around the outside and at least one down the middle of big fields.... then the farmer can continue with his normal chopper that sits off to the side behind him with the wagon attached to it.... or some that chop pretty fast actually have a truck creeping alongside the chopper as it is blown into the truck.  The advantage of that is there is no getting up and down off the tractor to attach and unattach a wagon...disadvantage is you have to have at least 2-3 people and the extra trucks.  Different advantages back at the places of unloading....
So back to ours, we have most of the sorghum/sudan grass fields where we have hay on either/both/all sides.  So we will run over the edges of the hayfields to cut the outside row.  Then you are running over the just cut stalks that are laying on the ground already cut,  and cutting just off to the side so no problem to see.  In fact the purpose of these sorghum/sudan planted fields is in a rotation to renovate hayfields.  Often because there have gotten to be an abundance of weeds that we want to eradicate,  and to renovate to get a "young stand of healthy grass" to grow.  Most of the "monocrop" fields, like the orchard grass are good for 6-10 years before you get a bunch of less wanted growth of other grass.  Right now we are having a big problem with Johnson grass invading the fields.  Cows eat it with no problem, you have to be careful as if drought stressed or cut too short, it has a toxin that can make an animal sick or kill it.  Plus, the paying horse hay customers don't want it.  Suffocating the weed growth out with the dense and tall growth of the sorghum/sudan grass helps to cut down on the amount of chemicals/herbicides we use.  Also, normally we get a second cutting of the sorghum/sudan grass so there is alot of tonnage of feed from these fields.  He got it in late this year, but according to the weather, if we get some timely rain and not too cool temps, we still ought to get a smaller second cutting, (frost kills it)  then it will get planted back into wheat or rye or barley for a winter cover crop that will also grow during the cool fall and cool spring and give us an early crop to take off in like April or May.  The cover crop will also keep the topsoil in place.  Some times you just plow the cover crop under for what is called a green manure crop.  Some will just use an herbicide that kills off the rye, leaves it lay as a "mulch" for the corn that is planted and protects the ground and helps hold the moisture.  You are using a chemical on the rye to kill it but then are putting back organic matter into the soil.  There are alot of pros and cons. 
If the weather doesn't co-operate and we get an early killing frost, then the second growth of sorghum/sudan will just die back and we will plant a cover crop in it and it will become organic matter for the earthworms to break down into soil.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> Friend suggested a pocket door



Instead of a pocket door, check out "barn style doors"  They have become more affordable as the hardware becomes available on Amazon.  They are similar to a pocket door but are mounted on the outside of the wall and slide over the wall on the outside!  No need to tear out the wall, frame out the interior of the wall which needs to be done for a pocket door, then re drywall.  No need to trim or bevel the door itself.  The hardware is easy to attach as are the door hangers.  You need extra tall 8' doors, but some building suppliers carry them in stock or you can order them from Lowes.  If you have standard ceiling heights, you will need to order the taller doors.  Standard doors are 80" tall and come in 3" width increments from 18" to 42". Order the door at least 3" inches wider than the doorway.  Otherwise the door will swing through the doorway on the hanging rollers instead of laying flat in the tracks.  You have the same problem with pocket doors so must frame and install a wider door than the opening.  With pocket doors you also have to use *solid doors* otherwise they will jump the track inside the pocket.  Then they are a *^&$%@ to get open or closed.  One reason why so many houses built in the '50s have pocket doors that have been painted open. 



farmerjan said:


> Toilet is against that wall next to the door to bedroom, baseboard heater on other wall next to door into utility room



As long as the toilet is not mounted to the bedroom wall, but is just next to it, you should have enough room between the toilet and the wall to slide a barn door on its rollers.  If your doors and trim are painted, order pre-primed doors which are cheaper.  If natural wood you can order different species of wood to match, but more $$$.

I installed 4 of these doors in 3 homes and they are easier than trimming and beveling standard hinged doors.  Your only problem might be that it would have to ride on the bedroom wall of the bathroom instead of the bathroom wall.  But again they are easy to install.  I put one in the last apartment we remodeled since when the standard hinged door was opened you couldn't walk into the tiny 3/4 bath.  It worked perfectly, sliding on the wall in the space between the toilet and the wall.  We had to order it since it had to be taller than a standard door.  We used a hollow core door here.  
The next was at my aunt's house in Yelm.  Again a tiny bathroom, which was an afterthought to the original cabin (probably the original woodshed).  We also needed emergency access in case she fell while in the shower.  The access doorway was only 74" tall so a stock 80" tall door fit perfectly, no need to order a taller door.  Mounted the door on the wall adjacent to the toilet again.  Benefit to barn doors is that they will lift off the mounting bar in an emergency if MEs needed to get into the bathroom to MJ.  Again used a hollow core door.

    
Pic 1 - bathroom door closed (hung mirror over it since there was a window over the sink)  Pic 2 - door open in space between toilet and wall.    Pic 3 - showing how teeny the bathroom was and awkward to arrange after our complete gut job.  DS1 built a small shelf cabinet into dead space in wall for storage since no medicine cabinet.  No room for linen storage but added a cabinet from Lowes matching vanity for storage too.  Not even any wall space for TP holder!  Had to use freestanding one on the floor  LOL  Pic 4 - we removed the tub and replaced it with a large shower with grab bars and handicap seat.  The floor was rotted out under and in front of tub and wall around window over sink also rotted out.  Sink was hanging off wall as angle and I removed it.  When I opened up the wall all the studs were rotted out too!  LOL  Replaced window, floor joists, walls, installed insulation in all walls, ceiling, and under floor, and installed a wall heater for her.  She was able to enjoy comfort for last few years of her life.  We should have done it sooner but had been working on gutting and remodeling all 7 units in our apartment building one at a time for past 8 years.  Luckily sold that to move our properties to TX several years ago.  With pandemic and people not having to pay rent we would have lost the whole building!  

3rd and 4th doors are the doors that close across our 48" opening into our laundry room.  The laundry room opens off the front entry so needs to be closed for company, but needed 48" access for our W/D, freezers and large 36" standard 2nd fridge.  These doors were not special order - got them at a building supply here and they were primed white with frosted glass inserts.  This was a bonus since there is a skylight in the laundry room and the hall is dark. Needed a larger double opening bar and double hardware but easy to install.  These doors were solid core doors since they had glass inserts.

After DS1 and I installed the first one in the apartment, they got very trendy and you could get "kits" at Lowes and home Depot.  Save yourself money, buy the hardware on Amazon Prime, and buy stock doors.  The standard doors cost about $35-45 in the hardware store while special order tall doors are about $100.  The doors that are sold as "barn doors" may look fancier but are about $300-600 per door.  No need to spend that since the hardware is what makes the door look good.  Actually if you like the look of Spanish or medieval type doors, you can buy decorative kits for gates and garage doors that look like strap hinges, etc.  I like the look of the plain barn doors.  I love the price of the plain barn doors.  Installation only takes a couple hours, and you can use a roller to paint the door before mounting the rollers and hanging.  

 Double doors closed on laundry room  Opening to Laundry

  Here is picture of doors closed from inside laundry room.  When open they slide into area between wall and fridge on right and freezer on left.  When hanging shelves over freezer I allowed 6" space for doors to slide open.  Once doors are up open them and measure how much space you need on the wall for door to open if hanging shelves or cabinets.  
Hardware comes in many finishes, colors, and prices.  Matching flat knobs and locks are available.  
I love these doors for ease of installation  We have several pocket doors we put in and I wish these had been available for the one in the LR/hall.  We installed heavy doors and they work fine because the door is 40" wide and heavy.  the double closet doors in our bedroom to the walk in closet, are only 18" wide and constantly need adjustment.  We just leave them open since they are located in small walkway to MBA so not visible from doorway.  I would like to take them out and just mount a standard door there but no point now if moving to TX in a year or 2.


----------



## Ridgetop

Farmerjan:  I really wish you lived close enough to where we want to move.  We plan to buy hayfields for the sheep but our main love is breeding and raising the sheep and lambs.  We don't know enough about hay farming for me to to feel comfortable about it.  If you were close we could let you do the hay raising for the crop, only taking enough for our sheep. No rent.  We have only 25 sheep now.  I can't see us having more than 30 breeding ewes as we are getting older, even with DS1 to run it for us.  MOVE TO EAST TEXAS!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Couple more things, sorghum/sudan is a hybrid grass, so the stems are not anywhere near like thicker corn stalk type stems so they cut okay with the discbine.  We normally try to cut it at about 5-6 ft but we kept having rain and to leave it lay would be a waste of very decent feed.  It would get slimy and moldy and be alot of "money" lying wasted on the ground if it were to get soaked days in a row.  So you just wait. And it grows..... it has started topping out so would not get much taller. 

When we first got going into the cattle we did alot of the small field custom cutting for a few "small farm acreages" .  The problem is getting help today as opposed to always being able to find kids that wanted to load hay bales in the summer... and now as we got more cattle, the various pieces of equipment get bigger in order to get bigger fields cut faster.... a rat race so to speak. Plus, just the logistics of getting the bigger pieces of equipment into and out of small gates and such.  That is why I still use the Farmall H on a couple of places.... the getting in and around the fields.   But there is not the available help to do small field haying anymore.  All of us that have gotten older cannot do what we did.... and this younger generation will not get out there and sweat in 80-90 degree heat to load hay on wagons, or even to unload the ones that are kicked on the wagon at the barns.  It used to be considered pretty good money to get $5 or $6 an hour... CASH money.... kids won't even look at it nowadays.  And the buyers of hay don't want to pay what is in the hay.  We have at least $35 in every roll of hay we make.... so would have to sell for $45 to $50 to make a bit of a profit. We have more than $4 in every square bale, and then if you add in paying help on the wagons or in the barns.... we have to charge $6-7 just to break even.  Every single thing that has gone into our hay making this year has increased except for fuel costs from last year.  If one type of fertilizer has gone down, another has gone up.  And that is figuring our labor at $3.00 per hour.... you want to pay me the $10 hr that I ought to be making???.... to tedd and rake and all that.... Then the hay is worth at least $7-8 a bale in the field.  Add in like last week when we got showers the 3 days they said less than 30%, and the subsequent EXTRA times I had to tedd it.... plus the fuel and wear and tear on the tractor...  
That is why there are more and more mechanized ways to get even the square bales done.  Accumulators, the new accumulator that puts it in the cubes.... but you are looking at $35,000 for that equipment.  You can't do alot of small fields as the time and travel is killing any profit you can make.  It is a sad reality of life and the "get bigger"  because of the profit margins.  
I used to help in hayfields for "older farmers" when I first moved down to Va and worked it off as barter.... 3 bales per hour as I wanted the hay. That was the "equivalent" of $7.50/hr back 35 yrs ago.  And that wasn't the improved type of hay we make as far as an all orchard grass stand.  It was decent but had various grasses in it. And don't forget, even then, I was not as good a help as a guy with their stronger strength to lift bales into hay wagons, or to stack it on wagons that the bales fed off the baler right onto the wagon;  no one had kickers hardly because then you had to have wagons with tall sides built on them.... but I was reliable and worked as often as I could.  These farmers were in their 60's plus back then, all dead now.... but I was better help than none and always gave them honest effort.  I had several that always wanted me all at the same time.  Had 2 that worked together to make sure that they could both get me to help when I wasn't at my waitress jobs and then when I was milking, I would help until I had to go milk in the afternoons.....I was simply decent help that showed up and didn't cry and complain about the heat.... wah wah wah  because I had animals to feed.  I got those jobs just from being a hay customer and then offering to help make hay on occasion.


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you @Ridgetop  for the idea of the hanging "barn door" on rollers.  Definitely something to think about.  There is a small mounted cabinet above the toilet, but that could go.  I like the pocket door to have the available wall space.... but the rolling door would also do the job. I will have to measure the space and see how much wall space there is to the tub.  It is a very small bathroom.  I really don't have the space for a bigger "normal swinging door" into the bathroom... the one from the bedroom and the one from the utility room are directly opposite each other, and lack about 1 1/2 ft of touching if both opened at the same time into the bathroom.  the bathroom is 60" as the tub takes up the whole wall length on one end and the bathroom sink cabinet takes up the opposite end right to the door frames.  There is a free standing toilet paper holder in there also... towel holders next to the tub on the wall where the door opens from the utility room and above the baseboard heater.   I don't know how to do it on this computer to draw a "floor plan" and then show how things are arranged.  And no digital camera and don't have a smart phone to take and post pictures.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sadly, there are not many kids today that will work hard for their wages.  And the schools don't help as they are telling all the kids "Go To College" and you can get a high paying job doing nothing with a nothing degree and not have to work hard.  The good money these days in in the blue collar trades but the kids don't want to do the hard, dirty work.  DS2 and DS3 followed their dad into lineman work.  STBFSIL, aka Doofus, now has a job as a cable installer and likes it. He is actually planning to try to get on the apprentice program like DS2 and 3.  He is working hard and supporting DD2 and his daughter.  I guess since he has now stepped up to the plate and is working hard to make a life for them I will have to stop calling him Doofus.   He is doing hard work with his hands and that merits respect.

Too many video games, too little household chores, too much unmerited "self-esteem", and too little expectation from parents has resulted in kids that don't believe they should have to do hard work.  WORSE, THEY DON'T KNOW HOW TO WORK HARD OR DO MANUAL LABOR!  

I know I am getting old when I hear my grandmother's words coming out of my mouth!   "I don't know what this world is coming to" and "Kids today just don't know how to work".


----------



## bethh

farmerjan said:


> Yeah, glad that there is no charge on cc .... but it would have been nice.  Need to concentrate on getting some of this other stuff done and getting the boxwoods out so I can get a storage building.  Couple of the companies are 90 days same as cash.... which would give me the wiggle room to pay for it and not finance... but if I get the balances on the other  2 cc paid off, which are scheduled for the next 2 months anyway.... I can put it on one of them for a month or two.... there will be a few more calves going... I have a couple left to go.
> Friend suggested a pocket door so when we tear the existing door & frame out to get the tub/surround out and the new tub in, I am going to see if there is any possibility to put one in there.  It is a solid wall, just don't know if it possible.  Toilet is  against that wall next to the door to bedroom, baseboard heater on other wall next to door into utility room and there is a baseboard heater on that side too,  so no way to enlarge that door, even for a pocket door as you would have to step over the heaters. nope, but maybe on the bedroom side..... I am thinking walker/wheelchair also for the knee surgeries. Carpet will be a pain for the wheelchair.... we'll see. I like the idea of the pocket door and this door is in the center of the wall so don't think that it will be a problem...
> 
> I’ll post a few pics of what we did in our master bath.   We’ve been renovating it.   We put in a barn door from bedroom to bath and a pocket door from bath to closet.  If you plan to remove walls, the pocket door was an easy install with the studs exposed.  We purchased the pocket door kit from Lowe’s, it think it was $98.  The doors were purchased from second hand store.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> no not a typo. 20" from side to side of the frame.


 
I think *I* am 20" wide!



Ridgetop said:


> They are similar to a pocket door but are mounted on the outside of the wall and slide over the wall on the outside!


You can also get low profile hardware


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> I think *I* am 20" wide!



So you'd make a better door than a window?


----------



## rachels.haven

Omg, inspired by Bruce, It just took a tape measure to my shoulders in a hoodie. I am around 21" from shoulder to shoulder and I am not a big woman. It sounds like those old houses were built for small people.


----------



## Ridgetop

Actually, they probably added on where they could and then put in small doors so the sinks and toilets would fit in the closet sized rooms.  I don't know where a 20" door would even have come from.  Most doors are built in 3" increments wide so they would have to have gotten a 21" door and shaved off 1/2" from each side!  That would make the stiles very narrow.  Another thing we ran into in our current house is that the owner decoded to do some changes and wanted to add a light so he just ran all the new wiring and switches on top of the the existing wall then furred the wall out around it!  The hall was so narrow you bumped your shoulders on each side.  When we removed the nasty paneling we discovered this !!!  DH pulled off the extra wall, then put the wiring and switch inside the original wall where it belonged and Presto!  a normal width hall.  LOL  These were not the only weird things they owners had done - some we undid, and others we simply redesigned.  

Until Farmerjan starts pulling the walls and doors apart we will never solve The Mystery of the Narrow Doors!  

Since she hates renovating that could be a long time!!!  LOL  Barn doors - good solution and lots less work.  Check at the second hand renovation supply places or at Habitat for doors to use.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, the door situation is on hold for a few days.  I will deal with that more, after I get through the next couple of days with the 20+ acres of sorghum on the ground and about a 5+ acre piece of hay he also cut next to one of the sorghum fields.  We will go get the tractor and rake from the last field and the tedder for the hay probably tomorrow; Also DS  has to go get a bull of ours that is across in the neighbors.  Guess all our cows are bred and his are coming in heat?  Then he is going to get the rotary rake to use on the sorghum.  They are calling for 60% chance of rain now on Wed aft..... so will have to get things tedded out to dry more tomorrow and raked and baled on Tuesday afternoon.  Since the sorghum/sudan is going to be wrapped, the hay is the first priority and it won't take that long to rake and bale it if it is dry.  The s/s is at 2 different places and getting it baled then wrapped is going to be a long job.... it will have to be moved off the field to the wrapper that will put it in the long "tubes" along the edge of the fields.  There will be alot of it too.

I went to Lowe's today to get some wood filler to fix a few of the places on the deck, and to get a stain/sealer.  Was going to get Cabot because that is what the lady that works part-time at Lowe's said she thought was best.  Since she has done this for years, I trusted her judgement.  You are talking about 12x22=264 sq feet.  Then the rule of thumb is double that for the railings and all... so 525 to 550 sq ft.  A 5 gal bucket should cover that.  So at least $150-250.  Okay, I figured that it would take 3 gal,  but didn't think about all the railings and the uprights... plus the steps and small ramp (3 places to go up and down)...  Okay, more than I had figured but hey, it needs to be done.  And after the power washing it looks so much better, that even though a board or 2 will need to be replaced, it ought to get sealed to last  for awhile.  Got to hit down all the nails that have come up too. 
The good thing is Lowe's had a sale on deck sealers, $20 off a 5 gal bucket... so that helps.  BUT.... I was going through the discounted paints... and there is a 5 gal bucket of red "solid" color deck sealer by Valspar... and a 2nd 5 gal bucket of semi-tranparent in a "yellow" color.... both "mistint" marked.  For $30...... each.  I couldn't believe it.  So I asked if the "yellow" one ( I forget the color name but the picture showed it to look like a real yellow pine color)  could be tinted to a more brownish shade.  They said that they could look at some other colors and see.  So, we tried it and it is a reddish brown that I think I can live with for $30.00. It will sure help to give the deck a longer life....  It is about $145 OFF the normal price.  I didn't get the red, but am going back tomorrow and if it is still there, will get it for any future stuff as it is barn red..... Wasn't thinking and should have just gotten it too.  Can use it on like the "chicken tractors"  and stuff. It'll keep.....I mean that is less than the price of a gallon.
WOW.  Probably would have gone for a little more of an early american type brown,  but this doesn't look too bad, and for that price......I can like it just fine.  

Worked and finished up the inside of the china cabinet with the flat white on the back wall.  It looks a little like whitewash, with some shading as it was soaked up by the plaster... but it is clean and I like the way it looks.  Had brought up a couple of  gardenhoses so I can use the outside faucet with washing some stuff, and a few other things I had here that were just in bags I hadn't put away.  Treated myself to a set of new kitchen towel with chickens on them... just cuz I liked them.  I don't want to move too much as the sanding of the LR floor is going to be alot of dust and no sense in then having to clean stuff off. Bad enough to have to vacuum off the painted walls but wanted to do that in case I spilled or splattered paint on the wood floor since there is a bunch on it already to get sanded off.  
I have gotten all the baseboard heater covers off in the BR and LR, and sanded all the rough spots;  except the tops that would need to be unscrewed and they will get painted in place... I can take them outside and paint, but am supposed to do that on a day with low humidity.... so may have to wait a week since I will be busy the next 2-3 days and then rain coming back in.  

May get the new doors on the existing shed done the end of this coming week.  The ones there are falling off and falling apart.... If the doors are on it will keep out the majority of the dampness and rain.... make it last a few more years and I can start moving stuff in there temporarily... Got to remember to get a can of wasp spray, there is a good sized nest inside in the back corner.  Don't need to make them mad going in and out,,,,and get stung.... so they need to be eliminated and discouraged from coming back.  Then I can move stuff like my extra oil, and antifreeze, and even stuff for the house that can be put in there temp as I make trips up the hill;  and all odds and ends that are just everywhere here.  Boxes of canned goods and all that I don't want to put in the cabinets yet due to the dust... trying to finish up the shelf liners so it will be easy to wipe them down once the sanding gets done. 
Well, the next 2 days is going to be very little house stuff, and mostly farm work.  I will try to get the filler in the cracks in the wood on the deck,  and maybe watch the weather and try to get a coat of sealer at least on the actual deck floor and the tops of the rails.... Might not be rain til later on Wed.... And I will actually get done with the raking on Tuesday mid-late afternoon since he will have to be baling it....might be able to get to it later on Tuesday..... It ought to be good and dry since we haven't had anything since the sprinkles on Friday to wet it again... he said 48 hours to dry good.  Too bad I have to test tomorrow afternoon... but they need to get done.  I can do what field work needs to be done before I go and DS is off due to Labor Day... so he can finish what I don't get it done.


----------



## Mini Horses

Questions -- how does the grass get stuffed into the white plastic ?  Then, how do you feed it, since it is in a sausage form?  I see the marshmallows here....they can move them one by one.

I'm doing a LOT of re-org right now, inside -- it's sure a mess!    And painting "outside". I feel your pain. At least my porches are all concrete, so no walking on concerns.    Good price on the sealer.  Barn red the shed and new doors.   I love barn red.

I'd plastic cover any door opening you could when sanding.  That stuff floats everywhere!  Is that scheduled?    Then 2 days of vacuuming....😁


----------



## farmerjan

The bales are put on a conveyor that goes up a slight incline, then they are wrapped as they stick out through  a holder... the wrapped end angles down a little onto another conveyor as the bale behind continues to push it.  So the wrapping goes completely around them and they stay in the long sausage line, tight against each other.  When it comes time to feed, you cut the plastic  on one end, and take them out as individual bales.  Since we use the "bale truck"  it compresses them from the sides and seldom more than a small layer will come off the bottom.  But they will only hold their shape for about a year.... so anything that gets wrapped now should be fed out by next spring when the cows go to pasture.  Now the long sausage rolls that have silage in them, the chopped corn or grass is unloaded into a big open "mouth" by conveyor from the truck or wagon, and the bag is attached to a frame that holds it open, along the line of a sausage stuffer where you have it all gathered up lin like accordion folds, and as it gets filled it stretches out.... another tractor that creeps it along the ground and the stuff is packed in there by the sheer weight and bulk,  as the conveyor is feeding it in.  That has to be fed by scooping it out with a bucket, we mostly use the skid loader, and then loaded into a wagon, or directly carried to a bunk feeder.  The good thing about that is that it ensiles a little differently than the bales, and can be kept for several years as long as the bags don"t get holes in them.  Coons, possums, groundhogs will tear them looking for the corn in the corn silage, Traps and shooting....DUCT TAPE  to fix tears.....  when the bears get after them you shoot the bears.  And feed out the silage as the air in warmer weather will cause it to spoil... get moldy.  If it is really cold, you can get away with holding it a little longer,  but it will start to spoil whenever air gets to it.  It is anaerobic  bacteria that causes the pile to ensile with the heating, once it is done "cooking" it will cool and then you have silage that will keep.  Air is the damaging factor in silage as the mold will grow.  

No the sanding isn't scheduled yet.  I am getting a little impatient, haven't got a price.  The other guy (friend of the power washing guy) never called after failing to show up or call with an excuse.  I might ask the grandson of the friend that is close, that does some side work, if he knows of anyone to do it.  That is the messiest of the jobs to be done and holding me up from moving much stuff.  The bathroom will not be the dusty type mess of the sanding and will not affect all the rooms the same way.  Luckily I can "seal off" the LR as there are 2 doors that can be "plasticked"  and not like there is an open type entrance to it. I don't even want to take up my dishes to start putting in the china cabinet as the dust will seep in there too.  Well there are more baseboard heaters that I can pull apart and get sanded from all the other rooms.  Trying to keep them together for each room as who knows if they cut them to fit and they might not be standard sizes... nothing else here is standard...don't want to get one on and find it is 6 " short .... so putting them in "piles" with the pieces for each room.  
Heading up the hill to get the air tank in case the tractor tire is soft, and some fuel and get the tractor and rake.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's a super deal on the deck sealer! I love barn red too, all of "my" buildings are red. Dh made his shop match the house which makes sense.

You're getting a lot done, glad the deck cleaned up so nice.
 I like @Ridgetop 's suggestion for a sliding barn door.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> Another thing we ran into in our current house is that the owner decoded to do some changes and wanted to add a light so he just ran all the new wiring and switches on top of the the existing wall then furred the wall out around it!


And ... it would have been a lot easier to cut out a strip of drywall, drill holes in the studs, run the wire and put in a new strip of drywall.


----------



## Ridgetop

Great job on the paint!  I always go to the mismatch paint first since even if I need more than one gallon, if I find a couple gallons that are similar, I can blend them together into one color.  I used to do that with the apartment building and saved a bunch of $$ in paint.  Definitely get the red paint since you will need it for the storage building.  I am not sure if they come finished.  DD1 bought one and had to paint the exterior of it.  



farmerjan said:


> Got to hit down all the nails that have come up too.


Try replacing those loose nails with deck screws.  Screwing down the deck is now standard since the screws will not work out  Same goes for installing drywall.  If they are loose, they will just come up again after being pounded down, Pull the nails and buy deck screws that are slightly larger in diameter than the nails.  Deck screws also come in colors so if you get them to match your new deck stain, when other nails pop up you can just replace them with the colored deck screws you will already have.  You already have an existing hole from the nail so screwing them in won't be difficult since the existing hole will work as a pilot hole.  I assume you have a power drill.  If not, get one, preferably one that is battery operated.  You can buy more batteries for most brands so I try to buy extra batteries at the same time I buy the drill.  That way you always have a charged one.  the charge seems to die just as you are almost through with the job, or it starts to rain!  LOL  It is an investment, but you will find that it pays for itself a million times over.  Get the drill thingy where it slides down over the head of the screw, holding it in place.  DS1 says it is an extension with a guard.  Here are pix.  
  Battery powered Bosch drill with extension and bit.
 Drill with extension and bit put together.  Drill with extension guide extended over bit and screw.  DS1 reminded me to tell you to be sure to get  a magnetic bit so the screw will cling to the driver head.  That way you can drill in the screws really fast without the driver bit slipping off the screw head.  Use Phillips head screws and drivers.  Easier to screw in than slots.  



farmerjan said:


> Trying to keep them together for each room as who knows if they cut them to fit and they might not be standard sizes... nothing else here is standard...don't want to get one on and find it is 6 " short .... so putting them in "piles" with the pieces for each room.


Use a Sharpie marker on the _inside_ of each of the pieces and note down which room and which wall, i.e.  "BR east wall". Then you can sort them easily if they get mixed up.  I do that when I pull moldings to paint.

DS1 says you _*can*_ handle power tools.  You are brave enough to drive a tractor and haying equipment so he says that power equipment will be baby stuff for you.  Start with the power drills and sanders then and work your way up to a saber/jig saw. small electric nail gun for molding.  Then a small Skilsaw, and so forth to the larger Skilsaws annd Sawzall, and table saws.  You can do it Farmerjan!  We have every confidence in you!  *You* are *Woman*!  You can do everything!  

I am careful with the saws, but surprisingly most of the tools are mine and DS1's. DH used to own a bunch (not the Socket King for nothing!  LOL) but when we started doing all the remodeling on the apartment building, DS1 and I bought other tools we needed for the specific jobs.  DH and DS1 still did all the framing, electric, and mudding of the drywall, but DS1 and I did the cabinetry, moldings and finish work.  I did the tile work and flooring.  Since all 3 of us worked on everything at the same time, we had to invest in multiple battery operated drills, etc.  Then we needed another multitude of batteries!  LOL  Wonderful investment though.  We have used those tools on remodeling 7 apartment units, my aunt's complete gut and remodel, our garage conversion, tool shed, and DS1 and DS2 have made furniture too.  We will bring them with us to Texas to do remodel and build there too.  LOVE MY TOOLS!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mini Horses said:


> Questions -- how does the grass get stuffed into the white plastic ? Then, how do you feed it, since it is in a sausage form? I see the marshmallows here....they can move them one by one.





farmerjan said:


> The bales are put on a conveyor that goes up a slight incline, then they are wrapped as they stick out through a holder... the wrapped end angles down a little onto another conveyor as the bale behind continues to push it. So the wrapping goes completely around them and they stay in the long sausage line, tight against each other.



I _think_ Miss Farmerjan is describing what is being done in this YouTube video:






Miss Farmerjan,

I really wish you would start a YouTube channel!  I have been trying to get Mr. @Bruce to start one, and he might do so, but I would like to see you start one as well.  You could be like "Our Wyoming Life", only you could call it "My Virginia Life", or maybe "Ranching with Jan"!  You could have all kinds of stuff on the channel, such as your hay operation, raising cattle, working on farm equipment, etc.  And if you take Miss @Ridgetop's advice and learn to use power tools, you could include that in your channel.  You could be a female version of Bob Vila!  I really like that idea.  So when is your first video coming out?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Ridgetop

Ooh!  Yes, Yes, Yes!

Maybe you could even get a weekly program!  I would definitely watch it since I need to learn about haymaking.  I think it would be great!


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I have been trying to get Mr. @Bruce to start one, and he might do so


I don't think so Tim! 

There isn't anything nearly interesting enough going on here that anyone would want to watch.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> I don't think so Tim!
> 
> There isn't anything nearly interesting enough going on here that anyone would want to watch.



That's ok too since we all suffer from insomnia now and then.


----------



## Bruce

So you are saying I could HELP the insomniacs get some sleep?


----------



## rachels.haven

The problem with youtube videos is that documenting sequences of events is one little part, videography (photography? IDK) is another, good quality equipment is yet another, and EDITING is about half, if not more, of everything. Plus, youtube/google is a terrible employer and does not pay well if they can help it. A lot of the good farming youtubers also really enjoy the art and journey of making their mini movies. I'm not sure many on here do.


----------



## Bruce

True Rachel. I follow several channels and I can't even imagine the time they spend daily setting up cameras to catch the action then all the editing to get out a video. One puts out a half hour video nearly every day, another does it 5 days a week. 

I think some of them just naturally don't need as much sleep as some people. Get up well before dawn to edit and post the video then go out and do their thing again. And of course the time spent filming videos takes away from the time they have to do the actual work. For the ones that no longer have "day jobs" the money they get from YouTube and the time they spend doing it IS their "day job".


----------



## Mini Horses

not sure about "how" they get pd and amounts.  Interesting.  I don't have the time or desire to do all that.  Maybe if they earned enough?

I watch a few on occasion.  Don't follow anyone.   Yeah 1-4AM can be a little strange to fill up time.


----------



## Bruce

I don't know about amounts but they get some little bit from every ad that is shown. And if they are "influencers" they sometimes get "assistance" from product suppliers. I have bought some things that I wouldn't have known about if not for the YouTube channels I follow so people using products seen by a few hundred thousand people is good advertising.  Product suppliers also will sometimes sponsor a video which I ASSUME means they get money to talk about or show a product.

None of the ones I follow seem to be "home shopping network" sales jobs. If they are showing it, they are using it. Outdoors With The Morgans have a REALLY nice Wolf Ridge wood splitter. It was on loan from the company but generated so many sales the machine was given to them. IIRC it is a $5K machine.  And they have some sort of deal with Kubota. All details are not disclosed but pretty much it is: they get the use tractors for a couple of years and they show using them on their projects. Given they use them almost every day there is good exposure of real world use. Lots better than a 30 second ad on TV or an ad in some magazine. There are 172K subscribers and 37,000 people watched the video they put up yesterday.


----------



## rachels.haven

I've always wondered how google feels about sponsors and deals like the aforementioned ones. I'm in favor of them and I consider them good fortune for the family typically but it strikes me that google's bleeding money, and being gone around/missing advertising dollars...


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  thank you for the vote of confidence..... BUT..... not this girl.  I have next to no electronic skills, and have no time for all the set up, and editing and all that.  Not going to happen.  I don't enjoy messing with all this electronic stuff.  Case in point.... I still have a 35mm camera that uses FILM..... not even a digital.  And my flip phone is at least 6-8 years old..... no smart phones here.  If I want to know something, I will get on the computer here at the house.  
One other thing, I don't like that all these "smart" electronics also allow you to be tracked, traced, and constantly bombarded with all sorts of stuff.  I have no intention of having my movements traced, or my calls and such closely monitored.  
Just personal preference.  I don't mind telling people things, where I am or what I am doing.... but I am going to make that choice.  There is too much keeping track of people and things and what they do;  I am not going to give the gov't or other companies free rein with knowing my business. Yes some can be found from places I frequent on the internet, but my day to day movement cannot be followed if I don't have the electronic gadgetry for them to do so.  
Besides, I would be very sporadic if I even thought about all the things I do and I just don't have the interest in doing it.  I don't watch hardly any of the videos or youtube stuff or any of that .... except when you post it.... 
I haven't watched the video of wrapping the hay, but from the picture, yes, that is what we do with the sorghum/sudan grass to ensile it.  I have read where some even wrap it when it is good dry hay in order to preserve the quality..... but it an expensive way to do that.  Tarps are better than nothing, and if you make alot of real good hay in say round bales or even big square bales, then a more permanent hay shed will be paid for in a couple of years of wrapping.  We paid $6.00 per bale for wrapping and we supply the "film" that they are wrapped with. Gets expensive when you are wrapping 50-100 rolls at a time. 
Will post more in a bit.  For 2 days I was unable to get on the BYH site, kept telling me I was forbidden.... I understand some of the other members had that problem, there was a thread on BYC  or something, but I was too busy with the raking and all, then testing and everything else.... so haven't had the time to even check that out.


----------



## Baymule

Just got caught up. We left Friday for Odessa and got back Sunday evening. Then couldn't log on until this afternoon! That's WAY too long to be away from BYH! LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, watched the video and since it has been about 5 years since we wrapped anything, it did bring back some things that I didn't really describe very well.  So thank you @Senile_Texas_Aggie  for that video.  A couple of things, we put our hay right along the edges of fields or along the edge of where the fields break for different crops as he mentioned.  When I was helping to haul bales, I would place them along the "route" so the person loading did not have to go back and forward so far with each bale.  I had forgotten about the "push" to keep them tight but yes, it is imperative that they sit tight to each other so the wrap doesn't have gaps or breaks.  It helps to have the bales as uniform as possible in size, they wrap more uniformly that way and there is less of the up and down edges to get torn or whatever.  We also put our second rows as close to the first row so that we are not losing any more of the field than we have to.  The number of wraps is by the farmer's choice and what they are wrapping as he said too.  I think most of ours is 6 or more.... the sorghum is more stemmy than normal hay so you have to wrap enough to seal it.


----------



## farmerjan

Now to things from a couple of days ago.  

I got the hay raked the first afternoon,  only about an hour for the mixed hay strip.  Son had tedded out the sorghum and I went to work Mon aft.  Tuesday was a marathon type day.  It was beautiful weather, sunny and got rather hot, over 90.  I raked the one field next to the hay, and it took about 2 1/2 hours, then went up the road to the bigger field and spent over 4 more hours.  In between, I went and got another 5 gal can of fuel before going to the 2nd field.  The rotary rake is not real fast as it will throw the sorghum without the shield, which my son didn't bother to bring.  I could have raked faster if he had.  I also didn't realize that the "spacers" were there so every time I picked up the rake at the end of a row, I had to find the "sweet spot" where the rake wasn't digging into the dirt, but was down enough to pick it all up.  The spacers on the hydraulic cylinder would have only allowed me to let it down and it wouldn't have gone so far.  My mistake on that. It would have cut my time by about a half an hour probably.  
But, I was done about 5:30.  DS baled the hay part first, then about 50 + bales of the sorghum at the one place.  He tried to keep them a little smaller since they do better in the wrapper if they are not monsters.  Then he came to the 10+ acre field that is across from my "new house".... baled the 2 outside rows, broke a belt and it got dark and he said I quit for the night.  So to day, with the cloudy skies and threats of rain, and a little shower early, he got out of work and baled more.  He had called a neighbor to see if they could come bale some;  we baled some for them a few weeks back when they had a breakdown.... and they called him back this morning and said they could come for a bit until their last field was raked... DS broke another belt on the baler so he had to quit as he was supposed to be going back to work and they finished up the field for us then went to do theirs that their hired guy had finished raking.  I think they managed to get theirs all up too.  I had to go to test, so I had stopped at the new house and got the meters out of the new plastic storage  "bin" I had bought off ebay a couple months back.... and then left to go test. 

The guys were there at the house making the new doors for the existing storage shed.  There were a few other things I asked them about doing, and he looked at the couple of really bad boards on the deck to be replaced.... and will get them and do it in the next couple days he said.  He is also going to get the pipes under the crawl space "reconnected" with this thing called "shark bite" which he says is absolutely the best for putting together pipe.... can connect copper, galvanized, plastic... but the nice thing with the copper, no sweating of joints.  My son asked what they were doing at the house when I stopped at the hay field on my way to get the "slow leak tire" fixed and change out a front one.... and I told him.  He looked at me kinda funny, and I said ....well, you don't seem to have time to get to this stuff and I want to get it done so I can start moving some things up there.... and he never said anything.  I said if you want to do some more of this that is great..... but when are you not too busy..... I told you what all I want to get done and................. 
He never offered to do anything else..... and I am tired of asking.  So in 4 hours they had framed and made the 2 new doors for the existing shed and got the end caps off a couple of baseboard heaters I couldn't get off due to the molding being put up against them.  This way I can get them sanded down to paint.   When he got done in the hayfield and came across the road because he needed a ride down to the barn to get his truck last eve (Tues), he asked me and I said I would  since I was still at the house,   DS did move the one door laying in the DR because I was afraid to try to lay it up against the wall.... he even said that it was really heavy.... and I didn't want to mar the wall.  But I couldn't get it out of the way for the section of baseboard heater to get it off so I can get the ones in the DR off and sanded.  So that was done, but he was in a rush to get down to get his truck.... so he could go "home" to her house.  I am still waiting on him to get the 4 drawers from the vanity shaved off the end so I can put them back in..... He just never thinks of doing anything after he says he will.... and I am tired of asking.... I mean, take a little initiative and make an effort to do something you offer to get done.  


So, the lawn saga.... seems that jim is feeling better, he had some sort of a stomach  bug for a few days.  But now he is feeling better.... but I am just not very happy.  However my son said to just let him get the belt back on the mower, and then the coil wouldn't fire or something.... but then he got the one off my old mower.... and so today he was up there and wanting to mow..... so after all this "fixing" he was mowing when I went by to get my stuff for work after getting the tire fixed.... and when I got done testing I went directly to the house to see the doors.... he was still there.... he said he had just gotten done washing off the mower because of all the grass.... now mind you, he said it took him 3 times around to get it mowed down since it was so high.... and then he says he will get the other side done tomorrow.... and I said, well, it is supposed to rain off and on.... and since you told me that was what caused the problem with burning up the belt the last time because the grass was high and wet, I don't think that you need to be mowing it if it is wet.....  I am not going to say much, but if he thinks I am going to pay him to wash off the mower when he is only going to get it all grass covered again tomorrow.... or when ever he can mow again.... he has another think coming. Plus, there was no reason to have to mow over it 3 times.... just get it mostly knocked down, as it will need mowing again in a few days.... and get it better the 2nd time around..... 
And he put it in the shed, with the water dripping as there is a wet floor now.... it is a wood floor.... the whole idea of the doors was to keep the floor drier.... So after tomorrow, the mower is going in the carport on the end... under roof but not in the shed. 
 He will not be doing anything after this fall for me.... I am going to get through whatever this fall brings.... but that will be it.  I am not going to be a b#$@h or anything.... just let it sorta fizzle out.  I expect that he will "get over" this newest "burst of doing" and I will be mowing it myself anyway.  I will either do it myself or get someone else to do it next year.  Maybe I will have some of it fenced.... even with panels.... and graze it.  I might get serious with some electric netting and have some calves there.... and I keep thinking about some pigs again....and the idea of the raspberries keeps creeping into my mind....
There is a wasp nest in the shed that I have to get spray for tomorrow.... then I am going to get a broom and a shovel and get out all the accumulation of dust and dirt.... and then I will start moving up things like my tires and oil and all sorts of other things.  There is a decent work bench and a pegboard thing on the wall to hang things on.... I intend to start moving some of that stuff up there on my trips.... But I am not going to be tripping over the mower in there at this point;  or dealing with it being put in there wet.... 
I had them leave the old doors and wood, and I will take off the couple of hinges that still were working to keep for whatever... I do scrounge stuff...

So tomorrow is PT in the pool, then I will go to the house.  I have to pack the samples yet but will do that after I get out of PT.  My friend, and fellow "helper tester" that comes to help me with the big herd;   was milking at the herd I tested today.... and she might come down tomorrow to see the house.... I said I would be there after lunchtime for sure.  That was nice of her to say she wanted to come see it.  Nice "kid" .... she is the one that has a good eye for co-ordinating.... she helped her friend with her wedding this past weekend so that is why she couldn't help me test the big 500+ cow herd that DS came and helped me do... It will be nice to just get her reaction and thoughts.... if she is not babysitting for another friend's 2 yr old.... I said that it would be great and if not, anytime she has a free couple of hours to just let me know and if I am there, she was welcome to come down. 

I am thinking that I might see about taking my bred heifers to the farmer that is going to milk them for me.... just looking at my schedule...in the next few days.. I have the big 250 cow herd to do on Saturday afternoon.... with the double 6 parlor, that takes a fairly long time to do....  I left the meters on the truck from today's herd since I will need them on Saturday.  I am thinking I will take the 4x4 ranger and unload the water tank up there at the house.... it needs to be under some cover so the sun doesn't deteriorate  the plastic anymore, so the carport is a good place at the end off to one side.... next to where I am going to put the mower.... and then it will be empty so I can load some of the truck's spare tires and some stuff to go up there on my next trip.... 

I also plan to leave plenty early on Sat since the outdoor furnace place is not too far from this herd.  I want to go check it out and get some prices.... if I am going to be close this is the perfect time.  Not saying I have to do anything about it....  and I got all the brochures I could find that I have, about the storage buildings... to sit and make a comparison list.... so I can make a decision. Cell tower guys still haven't called me.... and I didn't have time to see if they were there the last 2 days.  I will go by there tomorrow and see if they are there, if they are interested and if not, going to call another guy to see about getting these boxwoods and stuff out of there.  I also am looking at the places I could put the peach trees, may as well have them dig some holes to put them in when I get ready to move them.  Son has a backhoe that I will shame him into digging them up at the current house and then can put them in the already dug holes up there at my house.  Be easier to have the holes already dug to set them into.... and they are going to have to smooth out the spot where the boxwoods come out of so that I can get a storage building in there leveled and all ready for it.  If they aren't interested or whatever, I will call another guy to do it and then I can get him to also help get the site ready for the storage building.... wanting the boxwoods out of there so I can look the space over and figure out exactly the way I want it set..... 

Time to go to bed so I can get things going in the morning.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.... 
Had the PT in the pool.... it always feels good but only getting it once a week is not giving me the benefit I think I would get if I could go more often.... But anyway....
Got done and headed for the house.  Geneva texted and wondered if I was going to be there.... So she came down.  She walked through the house, we talked about some possibilities.  She also agrees with the possibility of the "sliding barn door" , for the bathroom.  A friend of hers has one and showed me a picture.... she said some do it just for the "decor" but that this friend has if for a practical door.  So Now I have to see if there is any way it will slide behind the toilet seat.  We talked about the pocket door, but that is a major tear out of the sheetrock and all to frame it in.... She had a few ideas about the kitchen cabinets... the one where the doors don't match, that pulls out and it is for hanging some pots on, she said would be really good for a pull out trash bin.... or a recycling type thing.  She agreed that the sink was pretty silly.... useless for a practical canning/homesteading kitchen.  And taking out that tall sliding pantry set of shelves next to the fridge and having room for a normal size fridge and getting rid of that little "breakfast bar" thing that sticks out into the kitchen.... making the cabinet back to a normal one.... and a possible "island" that is on wheels so it can be moved easily. 
She was totally in agreement with the purple being WAY TOO MUCH.... there is one place I haven't painted over it yet because I have to get the plaster fixed around the "thimble" to the chimney there under the mantle.  She liked the green in the LR and said the blue was a little bright but not too overwhelming and with furniture would make the room seem bigger.   Liked the built in china cabinet and agreed that they should have put in another door and utilized the space better where it is built into the wall next to the chimney that is there.... They left over 18" space that is behind the wall that you can get to from the china cabinet.... like storage space.... but another door would have made it more functional.  It looks to be some major work to put one in, so will just tuck extra plates and things back in there for now. If I thought this was going to be my forever home, I would get it opened up. 
She liked the deck and the guy who worked there yesterday came while she was there and we were talking about the floor sanding and that no one seems available.... she agrees that to move stuff up there before it is sanded is just making double work to clean it after.... He was working on replacing some of the deck boards that were pretty bad and the one railing that was half rotten.  He said he would be back in a couple days to finish that and do a few little things in the house and get the pipes reconnected under the house.
Then jim came  up and was going to try to get the rest of the mowing done.  I told him to just leave it, that I would get it with the bushhog when I go and do the pasture across the road.  I said there is no point in him burning off another belt and that part of the rest he hadn't done was going to be garden next year so to just leave it.  I also said that I did not want the mower back in the shed because the whole reason I put the doors on it was to keep it dry  with the wood floor so I could start to move some stuff up there to store.  He looked at me kinda funny and said he would go get more gas and just do the little piece in front of the house he hadn't gotten done and I said fine.  He had walked right in the house when I was talking to geneva and I really didn't like that at all.  I would never just walk in anyone's house without a "holler.... Hey it's me, are you there????"  that type of thing. 
So she was getting ready to go, and then I said I had to go home and get the samples packed from yesterday's test and she left.  Then I went in the house, used the bathroom and went out the kitchen door to talk to Eric for a few minutes,  and then was coming back in the door and I heard some noise and I turned around and there he is, with the freezer door open on the fridge.... He says, it's only me, I wanted to see if you had any ice.....I said, no, I don't have any ice in the freezer.... I was really put off..... but am trying to keep the peace for now.  So, I said well, I have to get down to the house and get the milk samples packed from yesterday.... and he said well, I will go get the gas and get that little bit done.  I just left. 

I did get the problem with the email from the farm I tested on Monday, straightened out finally,  and got samples from both farms packed and went up to take them to the business that I drop them off at to be picked up UPS.  Then I went back to the house and DS was across the road moving the rolls of sorghum and picking up some that had fallen apart and taking it to a couple of different pastures for the cows to eat....he was helping DS and that was the end of it for the day. 
I asked DS if I should come over and help and he said he was good.... then I realized that she was in the tractor moving the bales as he was hauling the loose stuff off.  I was not happy about that either.... seems like I am being replaced at all the "easy jobs"  that are the gravy..... so I just stayed at the house and sanded a couple more of the baseboard heater sections.  Got one more to do in the utility room... and the very little one in the bathroom.  I will take them out into the yard and hit them with the hose and get them all washed off good, then let them dry good.  We were supposed to have showers and stuff today, but it cleared off and got up to 91 this afternoon with sun.  Tomorrow and Sat look like more showery stuff.... then maybe a few drier days.  So if I get them all washed off of the dust and stuff, they might be good and dry and I might be able to paint next week.  I'm going to take the vacuum and clean all the fins along the pipes and all so that when I do put them back they will be clean to start with.


----------



## farmerjan

Hit the post  sign... so here's more.  

Called the elec company to get the internet set up and all.... appt on Mon the 21st.... then I should have internet there.  Then I can cancel it at the rental as soon as I know it is going to work.  Can't leave the computer there though until the floor sanding is done and the dust is done..... 

Oh, geneva agreed that the boxwoods need to go, to open up the yard and it will really "improve" the looks..... Thank you!! DS is definitely in the minority.... and we talked about the possible placing of the peach trees, and other fruit trees, and even some raspberry plants for possible income.  
We tried to figure out a way to put in a door into the utility room from the outside, like with a small porch entrance.... but the washer and sink are in the one corner, and the whole electrical meter/internet and all that stuff is on the other wall... in the corner area where the door would be most practical.... I guess I could do it next to the washer where the dryer would go.... then it would be convenient to the carport... but it might be where the carport is close to the house.... I will have to measure that.....Really would like a convenient to the driveway/carport "mud room type of entrance"..... something to think about for future....

Anyway. That was my day.  I am thinking I will go up and finish the last baseboard heater in the morning.... my arm was getting tired this evening....and if it is not pouring down rain, might even take some of them out and wash them off and leave on the front porch on the concrete to dry..... and maybe do a load of clothes.  If the weather does what it did today, then it makes sense to wash some clothes while I am there, since I have to turn off the water when I am done, or it drips.  Got barn/work clothes that need doing again.... 
I also want to vacuum up some of the dust from the sanding and all the dirt from traipsing in and out the past week. And take the broom to the deck since he got grass all over it while mowing.  I will take the 4x4 up with the water tank and get that unloaded off so I can take a load of "truck/car stuff up to go in the building.  I forgot to get the can of bee spray so will do that tomorrow, then I can clean that out and load all the dirt and garbage in the truck and drop off at the dumpster with some bags of stuff from the stone house I have gotten together.  I also want to get the trailer,  with the chicken pens I had bought at TSC on clearance a year or two ago, up there so I can get one together and get my show birds moved up there, from my son's house.   The 3 meat birds at his barn property,  are doing fine and I haven't caught or had any more problems so I must have gotten all the predators taken care of for now.... I will leave them where they are for now.... 
No word from the tower guys... I think they are too busy to even remember... so I think I will call the local friend that has equipment and see if he can get the boxwoods taken out.....dig a couple holes for the peach trees.... maybe relocate the forsythia I hate along the road to the other dirt road side for some "privacy fence"/bushes.  They block the line of sight where they are.... I don't hate forsythia... just where it is.  
It's coming... just slow.... the floor sanding is really the sticking point for me right now.  Then it will be the bathroom...


----------



## Mike CHS

Even if it's slow, it is still moving forward.  There is absolutely no moisture in the air coming your way until at least Saturday.


----------



## farmerjan

But we have a 50% chance of pop up showers both Friday and Saturday.... I don't think they know.  It sure got nice out today.  That is why I am probably going to do some laundry tomorrow and hang it....


----------



## Mini Horses

Lowe's has lists of people they use for installs....ask if they have anyone who refinishes floors.   You may be able to find a licensed person that way.  Maybe?    That is a real hold up, all things considered.

Has your friend said when he can re-work the bathroom?   

Seems those two things are all that is keeping you from moving.  Other things can be inconvenient but workable.


----------



## Baymule

When I put down floors here in our doublewide, I rented a sander. It was a lot of work, but I had the time to do it. Maybe take what @Mini Horses said and go to a flooring store and ask about someone to do the sanding and refinishing.


----------



## farmerjan

I checked at Lowe's and there weren't any names on the board and there weren't any at the other home center that I went into either.  Seems like it is becoming another of the "dying arts".... the one guy in this area is so covered up with work that he can't see straight.   GRRRRR  

Well, I will check at the Lowe's north of me in Staunton, it is not that much farther to come south to me than it is from Lex to come north.  Maybe there is someone up there.  

Bathroom is still in the air.....
I'm heading up in a few minutes to do some laundry and get the last baseboard in the utility room sanded off.  Then take the different sets out to wash off.  Give them a day or so to dry as the chances of rain are going up for tomorrow and into Sunday.... I'll leave them outside for awhile today and then move them back in the house. Gotta do as @Ridgetop  suggested and mark the backs with which room.... or I will mess up with where they are supposed to go!!!!!  Then the first of the week I should be able to bring them out in the dry yard, and paint the 2 sets in the LR and BR the darker brown to match the existing baseboards.  Will stick with the white that is in the DR and probably do the Utility room ones in brown too.  Can't even remember what color the baseboard paint is in there.... But brown would show less dirt and knicks and scratches.  I am going to do some serious looking at the outside carport as the idea of an entrance into the utility room has me really interested. 
But first things first, wash some clothes, get the last set sanded.....vacuum and sweep to keep the mess "under control".  Get the "cotton picking bee spray"  so I can get in there and clean it out and sweep down the dust/walls and all.  Then I can start moving something....
Partly cloudy and humid out this morning.  Was a little sunny earlier, and the radar doesn't show any cloudiness or anything much before tonight.


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to Eric, the guy doing the doors and such.  He said that by the time he rented the sander and all, with his time, that a professional could do it faster and cheaper.  Plus, these are older floors and it is very easy for someone to get the floors not smooth and level.... slight cups in the boards and such.  He even said that it is a talent and he really doesn't want to do it.  He was sure this other guy that they have do stuff would be able to do it but he is just sooooo busy.  I can do the finishing.... have done that in Ct on my wood floors in the house up there.... just need the sanding.  
I realize that there will be some mess from the widening the door in the BR/Bath but not like the sanding... so that is why I really had hoped to get it done right off the bat.
Also talked to Eric about the kitchen when he was looking at the switches and plugs I wanted changed.... and he agrees that the pull out tall "pantry" is not very practical and that it wouldn't take alot to get the changes done with the cabinets.  And he said that the fronts of most of them are maple and the ones that don't match on the other side could easily be replaced and then matching the color.... that would be the problem since the others are over 20 years old....
I am thinking that maybe I ought to go on and do that change in there now.  Not the sink or counter tops, but just the little changes in that fridge opening, and all.... so that then I could do the countertops without a big deal since that side of the fridge would be done (& take out the breakfast bar thing).  Then maybe next year get a sensible sink in there and do the countertops and get rid of the peeling off formica tops. 
Geneva also agreed that the one wide door in the lower cabinet would be a perfect place for a dishwasher.... it is right next to the "corner sink" that is there....and there are always lots of second hand dishwashers where people do remodels and take out perfectly good ones.... so could maybe find one that way... But that is for a later project.


----------



## Mini Horses

While I  KNOW you do not want carpet....you may find a piece at a good price to put in until the floor can be refinished?  Maybe next yr?  If it's a hold  up for moving, I'd sure be thinking about such.  We just don't know how "bad" the floor actually is.....just paint on it?  the finish flaking off? Badly worn spots, etc.?   

ANY chance that it could be cleaned up and waxed heavy to hold you for a while????    Sometimes no -- I understand.  Are you on this experienced man's list?  That might be an advantage.  Since it's an empty house you "may" get him to work you in sooner -- if he will come look -- no furniture to work around and all that stuff. 


YES, I'm trying to get you MOVED IN!        I'm ready!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> He even said that it is a talent


He is right. Those drum sanders can destroy a floor in half a second in the wrong hands. I assume you have googled floor refinishers?

Maybe check something like
Home Advisor


----------



## Baymule

I had never used one, but did a passable job on my floor. Then i got a swiffer sweeper and taped fine sand paper to it and ran over the floor with that. 

Yeah, what kind of shape is the floor in?


----------



## farmerjan

YAY......Have 2 leads on people to do sanding.... and one said he will call me back in the morning when I have service up at the house since I can't talk to him from here, and he was not in a position to have a long conversation when I caught him on the phone.  The other lead;  he did the floors in the house the previous owners built.... not this house but the one they built across the road as younger married folks and raised their kids there.  This is the "old homeplace".... So that is a possibility as he said they need to get their floors redone after 30 years.  Said there was a young guy then working for the owner of the business, and they think that the owner finally recently retired.... in his 70's....and this younger guy took it over.  So might have another possibility.  
FINALLY SOMETHING VERY PROMISING...... 

No, I am not moving in until the floors are done and I have a bathtub/shower..... But if I can get the LR and Hall floor done.... then I can at least start getting more stuff moved and put away.... feel like I am making progress.  

SCORED ANOTHER UNEXPECTED PLUS......  I was in town;  had to go pick up a bearing for the discbine....for the bottom roller...you want to talk about expensive equipment.... $180.00 for a box with the bearing that is no bigger than my fist..... OUCH....and went to Lowe's.... seems like I live there;  after I went by the stockyards and sat for about an hour watching prices.  Am very glad that we sold the steers a month ago as the prices are all over the place.... but mostly $.10 to $.25 LESS per pound than when we sold.  I didn't stay for the heifers.  
So I was looking at different things, and happened to find a 1 gal can of "mistint" deck sealer type paint... for $9.00.  in what is called "badlands red".... not quite barn red, but pretty close.  A little "darker" tint, rather than the real "red" of barn red.  It is also the "solid" rather than semi transparent, so will look more like a paint, but it is the sealer type stuff.  So I grabbed it.  Not as good as the 5 gallon bucket, but still alot better than regular price....So that was good. 
 Then found a few odds and ends on the clearance shelves... and checked out the appliances and all.  Happened to go down the aisle where the counter tops are and there was a 25" x 4 ft butcher block counter top that was out of all the sealer plastic.  It is normally  $119.00 for the 4 ft;   $229.00 for 6 ft;   $269.00 for the 8 ft long pieces.  So I asked .... can't hurt right?  It had a miniscule chip of one piece of the wood.... probably from hitting on something... like the size of a half an eraser on a pencil.... but I asked if maybe it had been a return since it was out of the protective plastic wrap.  The guy that had asked if I was finding everything alright, and that's who I asked, turned out to be a "floor manager" or something like that.... so he looked it up on his trusty phone... inventory... and said that I could have it for $90.00.  I said that I would take it because I had one counter top where the formica was coming off, and could put it on there and then see if that was really what I wanted.... but that I was pretty well decided on it.  So I saved $30.00 on that which is 25% so that was pretty good.  Also found one of those "wire racks" that you use like for shelving in a closet or utility room... marked down from 14.98 or something to 8.00 then down to 2.00...... don't know where I will use it, above the washing machine maybe.... but the brackets for the wall and all were there....  I spent 108. and change for all of it and the counter top alone would have been 120..... 
I was very happy....

Before I went to town, the previous owner came by and asked if I minded if he went across the lawn in the morning to take the bulldozer down the road to tear out some old falling down fence that needs to be rebuilt.... it is across the road from the house,  down the dirt road.  We rent that pasture and we had a couple of calves out constantly last year.  The fence is just shot and patching holes is futile.  So DS  had mentioned that we really needed to rebuild it, and so David said he would go and tear the old down with his bulldozer and then we can just rebuild new.  No cattle in there until probably Dec... it is winter pasture and closeby for feeding in the winter.  Going to put a gate in the end too, so we can get into the one part that needs bush hogging, because  you practically bury the tractor going across the small creek and wet ground... Been 3 years since it was done and the autumn olives are taking it over.  So I said of course he could go across the lawn to get there.... saves several hundred feet up the paved road then down the dirt road.... and I asked if he would mow the rest of the "lawn" with his bush hog when they were mowing inbetween the Christmas trees and I would gladly pay him.  He said they (him and his BIL) would get it mowed that afternoon and that he didn't want me to pay him.  This solves the problem with it not getting done yet... I will get the bagger on the mower that is now running, and remow and bag it,  and start putting it around the trees and on the spot of the lawn I want to make garden next year and hopefully kill some of the grass.....They used the zero turns and it was thick, I thought they would use the bush hog on the tractor.... but it was all mowed when I got back this evening.... bless their hearts.  When he came in to ask about moving the dozer... He was surprised that I was sanding all the baseboard heater covers... and I said if I was going to paint them, then I needed to do it right so that it would last.  He said, well we didn't do more than simple maintenance for years, with her mom, and I said, hey, they are in good shape overall, but while there is nothing in the way, and I am still waiting on the floor sanding, this is the time to do it....he said it was nice to see it being revived.... and I said that I was going to do some things different but that mostly it wouldn't be changing that much and he said that it was good that it wasn't going to fall into disrepair.....

This stops the aggravation with jim too.  I will find the time to do the mowing and bagging and he won't be able to talk about how much time it is taking him to mow it.... and it won't put alot of stress on the new belt since it was just mowed.  I know it will take some major time to do... and I will be dumping the bags every 10 feet probably.... but I will get it done.  Maybe if it doesn't rain on Sunday.... they are calling for some possible showers but now it looks like they will stay more south.... probably @Mini Horses will get more of it along the coast.... we have 40-50% chance... but the last 2 days we have had that and have had one "sprinkle" shower.... 

And of course with the "finds" at Lowe's.... I forgot the BEE/WASP/HORNET SPRAY,  again......It is at the top of the to do list for tomorrow when I leave to go to test early.... I need to be at the house by 9:30 the latest so that I will have service for the floor sanding guy to call.... so have to have all the sample bottles loaded and all that....meters are already on the truck for set up there.....
I did get the last of the baseboard heater panels sanded and outside to get washed off real good.  Just have the "top piece" that is attached to the wall on the one side because the bathroom vanity drawers are still there waiting for DS to shave off the side a little more where they get caught on the trim on the door.  If he doesn't get to them before Eric comes back, I will see if he has his skill saw or whatever, and get him to take off the 1/4 inch or so. He will be putting in some of the new decking boards where the few are splintered and all real bad....so ought to have something.... don't want them "rough cut" but just basically a thin edge cut off.    They were trimmed when it was put in I guess, as they are more square on that side if you look at them close....I am just tired of them sitting on the floor there.... and I am not going to keep moving them to get this stuff done. 

And now, that I got that piece of butcher block top... I am going to go ahead and get Eric to see about doing the "remodeling of the fridge space/cabinet" ... and taking off the little "breakfast bar" that sticks out and then I can have the butcher block top put on the modified cabinet, have the moving tall pantry shelf cabinet taken out and the top cabinet fixed so that it is capable of handling a bigger width fridge in the future....Then I will be able to make sure that is the "top" that I want and can plan for it in the future for the rest of the counter tops when I decide what to do about the sink and all that.  That is definitely not in the plans now... I just figured that I could get that one done, get the fridge space fixed right, and then be able to get a better feel for the kitchen space.  Basically get the cabinets more like they were really meant to be originally.... and it will be more useable to me too. It won't have to be done tomorrow, so can work into his schedule....

I have to find the dry time to get the deck sealed too after he gets the few boards replaced..... and I am testing more again too since it is cooling off a bit.  Have to work around the farmers schedules too with chopping and feed changes and all....PLUS we have hay to make, as soon as he starts cutting it again.  That means the discbine has to have this bearing replaced first, and then to replace a couple of the belts on the baler that broke.  They can be spliced back together  if they aren't too worn, but a few are getting pretty old and may just need a new one........ they cost like $300.00 each.... there are 8.... But we do bale alot of round bales with them....

So tomorrow is talk to the floor sanding guy in the morning.... maybe get the couple of  heater panels washed off good and put on the porch to dry and go to work and run the errands on the way...get the wasp spray... maybe stop to get a few things at Advance Auto for the truck so I can get the oil changed next week,  go look at the outdoor wood furnace;  be at the barn to set up by 1 p.m. to milk by 2 p.m. ... and drag myself home after about 7 or 8 p.m.  ....

Think I had better get a shower and go to bed now....


----------



## farmerjan

The floor is in really good shape except it has paint splatters from previous people.  It is dull and just looks "sad".  It is pine, I've been told, so a "soft"  wood;   not like oak or a harder wood.  But it is in very good shape, narrow boards but some grain.... no gouges or anything like that.  I think that the mother had an area carpet on it.  Maybe these leads will get me somewhere.  I don't want to attempt it with it being pine, and I am not going to try with the limited strength/control in the right hand from the accident all those years ago... I will do the polyurethane or what ever if need be, although most of the floor finishers do the sanding, floor coating etc... as part of the price.  But I am flexible on that if they are busy.... finishing means several trips back to do multiple coats.... so I can save them that if they can get it sanded.....Let's hope for some good news tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

No wasp spray?   Have any WD-40?   Spray it.


If he took the dozer across the backyard and hit those boxwoods --- ok, no, they did the mow job!!


----------



## Baymule

Polyurethane will get bubbles in it, it is hard not to get bubbles. For that perfect slick beautiful finish, you might want to get the professional to do it. I did my own floors and no matter what I did, I got bubbles. It was frustrating. It might save you time in the long run to have the floor guy do it.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning.  Going up to the house in a little bit but wanted to do some catching up here.  

Well, the floor sanding guy didn't call and I left a message on his phone.  The funny thing is when I went to the farm to test and mentioned that I was looking for someone, one of the guys who is working there (he's fairly new as he wasn't there the last time I tested 2 months ago) said, oh you need to call Billy at Millenium Floor sanding....he's real good, he's a friend of mine.... and that is the very same guy that was supposed to call me back  .... So I will try him this afternoon/evening. I sorta doubt he is a church going person from what I see of the friend working at the farm. But I will give him the benefit of a doubt and not call this morning. Thought that I had things progressing......
Will try to get the other guys name and number from the previous owners.

So, I did get the baseboards washed off yesterday morning and left on the porch for the day to dry off.  It sprinkled a little bit but they will be dripped dry and I can move them in the house if need be.  But this front is supposed to go through today, coming in from the west, and then we are due to have drier weather by Tuesday.  I'm not going to put them back in until the floor sanding is done.
And I did run the vacuum to get up the dust from the tops that I sanded in there so not tracking that ll over.  
I would prefer the floor sander/finisher do the finish on the floor too @Baymule .  But I have worked with polyurethane and it isn't the worst.... varnish can be a real B@#ch.....Used to re-poly my wood floors in Ct once every year or 2; due to the traffic and all in the "mud room" entry.  They were yellow pine and were real pretty but they really got used and abused with dirty wet feet, boots, snow, dogs,  and all that. 

So, I went across the road to the field and DS was wrapping the sorghum since the other guy didn't show up to do it Friday.... he went and got the wrapper and was putting the bales on it to wrap.  They got 8 wraps due to the stemmy nature of the sorghum.  It went pretty well.
  Talked to him a few minutes, and then left to go to the nurse cow field and then did the meat birds.  I have an additional chicken in the pen now.  It's a speckled sussex pullet.  Seems that the gf's sister got 6 for the daughter to have.  But she is only 9 and doesn't want to do the feeding and such on a regular basis.  A couple got killed, I think they didn't lock them in, and then they weren't getting fed very well and son mentioned that if I found a couple of extra chickens in there don't be surprised.  So they were down to 2 when he said something to me last week.  Well, guess another died or disappeared, because there is one in with the 3 meat birds.  I will put her in with my purebreds as soon as I get them moved up to the house.  The sister isn't very dedicated to taking care of them either.... I don't know if he just took it and let them think it disappeared too or what.  But I am not saying anything, at least it will get fed and watered....
And there was another possum in the trap yesterday.  Didn't have the gun with me, I was on the way to work, so will dispose of it this morning when I go up.  It is a BIG possum.  

So, on to town and my various errands.  Actually was running late since I had talked to DS for a bit, so went directly to the wood furnace place.  Very  big place and some really NICE different type of inside stoves and all.  Got the brochures, went out to look at the furnace after listening to all of the info.  It is a Central Boiler brand.  They have gotten "fancier"  with all the epa rules and requirements.... but are not hard to take care of on a daily basis.  It was about what Rocky had said.  The smaller one which should do an 1800 sq ft house is $9,000.  It meets all the restrictions and all that.  They do  not have the solar panel I thought they offered, to be able to run the motors(pumps) that move the water through them.  That was something I was really looking for.  It would have to be hooked up to something like a whole house generator....to run if the power went out.
So to get it totally installed, with them doing all the work, site prep and all, would be in the neighborhood of 12,000.  That is what Rocky said....  but the lady I talked to said that most people feel that the payback time is 3-4 years... especially if the house is not super well insulated.  She asked what the fuel oil costs were now and I explained that I just bought the house so didn't have any idea and it had been 8 years since it was lived in....
I explained that I was up in that area so wanted to check it out.  That I was not going to do anything right now, but wanted to do some planning and get an idea of what I was looking at putting out. 
I could easily pay Rocky and Steven to do the prep stuff I am sure... doubt that ds would have the time with the way things are lately.... but I would ask him first of course....consists of making a stable "pad to put it on, digging the trench to the house"  then the hook up into the system.  Something to look at.  I think that I would get it "paid for" in 5 years because the house is decently insulated but not near like what Rocky's is.  

Then I had to go to the farm to test.  Set up and it went pretty good.  Had a couple of guys there, and the cows moved right along.  Got done and all the computer work done, only a couple of cows not accounted for, instead of the 10-12 that is normal,   and was out of there by 7 p.m. which was really something. So was there at 1:30, had help carrying stuff in, got set up, milking by 1:55.... done by 5:30.... computer work while the system is washing, and loaded and done at 7...... 
So since I didn't do any other errands on the way, stopped at Walmart to get the prescription, and guess what.... was there at 7:45 and the pharmacy closes at 7 now......  I was very frustrated.  I have PT on monday so will have to go back by there then.  I am not making a special trip in today.  I have to take it at least an hour before the appt.... they said to take it that morning....
BUT, I did get the wasp/hornet spray... on sale in the garden dept as they are clearing all that out for the holiday stuff... got some seeds that were left over, a few long "S"  shaped hangers for plants at markdown.....and  a "welcome" mat for the front door that I treated myself to.  

So tomorrow I will go by Advance Auto since I have a rewards coupon thing, get the oil filter for the truck, and a relay switch as it gave me some problems a couple days ago and I like to keep a spare.... one of those electronic things that is mass produced and when they quit.... truck won't start.  I have figured out what it is now so easy enough to replace when it acts up.  It does it more in the hotter weather.... not a big deal anymore but the first couple times I was all of a sudden stranded.....come to find out it is a common problem in these rangers.... 
And go get the prescription.... then hopefully come home and maybe be able to do some of the painting of the baseboards ????  

I will pack the samples today from this farm, so all I will have to do is take them with me and drop off on Monday morning. 

I want to go up and spray the nest....Oh yeah, @Mini Horses .... I grabbed the can of WD-40 in the tool box and it was pretty much empty.... so didn't want to get a little spray and then get stung.  I have used it before so yeah, it does work... you are right.  But the cans of wasp spray wound up being cheaper so got a couple of them to have around... and will get another wd-40 can when I get my "workshop" organized.....
So if I get them sprayed today, and mostly killed, then maybe by tomorrow, I will be able to get in there and work and start cleaning it out.  Got to remember to take the flat bottomed shovel up to clean out the debris....didn't take the 4x4 up there yet with the water tank so might do that today too. 
 It is very cloudy, grey, and feels like rain so don't think I am going to get on the lawn project of cleaning up the dry grass.  Got to go chase down my gas container that he was going to go fill.... and get the bagger stuff for the mower because I don't know where he has that since it was at my son's barn when he was "making one mower out of the 2" .....and it didn't get brought up there with the mower the other day....

Actually, I need to eat something... stomach is growling.... and bring the samples in the house from the truck so I can get them packed today.  Feels like a lazy kind of day so need to get motivated and get going or I will get lax about getting anything accomplished.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Feels like a lazy kind of day so need to get motivated and get going or I will get lax about getting anything accomplished.



Common problem -- I'm experiencing it today BUT -- have gotten into gear!   We DO DESERVE a day off now and then, ya know?  😁

Tried the weed eater I stole, LOL,  works fine.  One battery charges, the other nada.  So I ordered 2@ $29. cost.   Still a good purchase at $39. total -- I've used it this morning. While not as strong as those gas ones -- not as heavy either & push button.  Works for what I want.

You reminded me -- I need to set dental & vision apptmts for next month.    Want to get all that done before end of year when my insurance goes back to zero.   I have all this year's to use and want to do that!   Know I have a couple fillings to replace -- fell out -- and $1,200 available to do for 2020.  Vision is free exam and $200 toward glasses.  Unused won't carry over to 2021.   Don't want to "waste" it.

Sounds like you "may" get your chicken pens set and up at new place before winter.   Will be easier to tend them.    But, if not...always next year.  

Look at your carport  --  you may be able to put cable up across top area to hang stuff....like clothes?   Or a small loft-- storage.


----------



## farmerjan

BEFORE I GET INTO ALL OF TODAY'S GOINGS ON.... MY APOLOGIES FOR THE RANT.....

Home for the night.  I did get some things accomplished.  Got the nest sprayed and nearly got stung as they are the wasps that are striped like yellow jackets and they are very aggressive.  But they got sprayed/foamed and I got the nest down.   Took the broom and swept up some stuff.  Jim had swept some up in a pile but said that if I didn't have any garbage bags he didn't have anything to put it in.  There was an old 5 gal bucket there with 5 pieces of 2x4's in it from building the doors they put on.... HELLO..... put the pieces on the workbench and put the junk in the bucket.... it has 2 cracks in it so not like a good bucket.  I mean really.....  

Then I went to put the grass catcher on the mower, and it won't work.  Doesn't sit straight on the back and so the tube won't go in the hood.  I went down to the barn where he had the rest of my old mower, to look at it to see if there was any other bracket or anything... and he questioned what I was telling him that it wouldn't work.  I did manage to get the other "bag" that hangs on the back that was left there at the barn.  He said that he was going to come up and get the mower and go down to the stone house to mow and I said, "no, that is not a priority today. "  I wanted the grass catcher on this mower so I could use it.    Just p**** me off again.  He said he would be up to the house in a little while to see if we could get it working on the mower.  
I went back to the house, that is when I did the wasp nest and then swept the floor and put the stuff in the bucket.  Then
I went in and got the rustoleum paint for the baseboard heaters and decided to try it on the one set that goes in the utility room.  Since I can't  use the spray cans in the house on the attached pieces, too much overspray areas to try to cover up..... I am using the can of paint and a brush.  Wanted to get a feel for the paint.  It goes on different than just 'regular' paint.  So I did the 4 end pieces and then the 2 long front pieces.  Then left them on the cardboard on the concrete porch to dry.  I also put laundry in to wash inbetween, then put in a second load and went out to hang the first load.  Then hung the 2nd load.  It had gotten sunny and was a bit breezy so a PERFECT day to hang clothes.  Unfortunately it was late in the afternoon so they will not get brought in until tomorrow.  But now the rain chances have greatly diminished.... 
Then I went and took the hinges off the old doors to the shed.... the guys asked if I wanted them to take the old wood off and I said no.... (I cannot see wasting the old hinges).... I would have reused them on the 2 new doors but;  oh, well.... 2 are "frozen" though,  so I have soaked them with oil which is all I have there right now. I cannot get the screws out of the one that is frozen (rusted?) ... will have to work on that tomorrow inbetween things.  Will pick up some PB Blaster tomorrow when I am out,  to use and to have there for future.  But I got 5 of the 6 off the doors and there is one decent 2x4 that I am going to salvage.  The rest are more rotten than not.  With the price of lumber through the roof now, I am not going to throw away stuff that I might need....Keeping all the pieces that the guys are leaving behind also... never know when I need a short piece for something.... even just to block something up. 

Saw my son as I was getting ready to leave, he had hauled a couple rolls of hay to the row of hay across the road so I went over to talk to him for a minute.  He said he did go help haul a load of cattle for our retired vet friend, home from their place in WVA, and had forgotten to call me last night so I could go.  Like I expect anything different anymore.  So then he asked if jim had come up and I said no, that the grass catcher won't work and I hadn't seen him all day after I had been to the barn.  Which he knew,  since jim took him out to get his other truck at the place where he had gone to get the round baler and left the truck there the other day.... then I proceded to get a lecture about how this tractor/mower isn't good enough to mow and collect the grass and that jim has put in all this time and he is really pretty tired of working on it but he hasn't said anything..... and I made the comment that jim is the one who pushed me to get this other mower when mine all of a sudden had these breakdowns, and that it would interchange and all this.... and then he said I need to just go buy a zero turn one and be done with all this and forget about the catching the grass....
Then he said, I'm not trying to tell you what to do but you aren't being reasonable about the grass, and there is too much lawn to mow and you are going to have to do something different....this one is just not going to stand up to this.  WHEN I was not the one who was so gung ho in the beginning to get this other mower and make one with mine that all of a sudden started having problems.....??????
REALLY...... like I'm going to spend 3-5,000 on a mower????? AND I WANT TO CATCH THE GRASS for mulch for the garden.  So, as of right now, that is it for any work on the mower from either of them.  I didn't expect this mower to last forever.... but I want one that I can catch the grass.  And it seems to me that there have been many over the years that have done that so why all of a sudden is it "not practical"??????   I do  not want to be constantly mowing to keep it cut so that the little pieces will "mulch" into the grass....and I am not going to spend 1,000's on something that will only mow the grass..... 
Maybe time to look into a small kubota type tractor with a mower that I can catch the grass.... I will get by this year one way or another.... but I will do it by myself.  Looking at the lawn sweepers that pull behind to catch up the grass.... might be the easiest way to do it.....

So as he is getting ready to leave he said that we will be cutting hay this week.... but he didn't get the discbine torn apart or the bearing that I had to go get, put in yet.  And then he made the comment that he just couldn't seem to get motivated to make square bales and the orchard grass is ready for 2nd cutting....
It is all because he is always in a rush to get down to her house in the evenings rather than get some of this work done when it needs to be done.  The square bales is where he makes his money to help pay for all the expenses of making all the hay.........I am just sitting here not believing what I am hearing.... yet he wants to buy "doug's farm" as they have put a price on it..... that's where we do all the main cattle work......I  will not be offering to help out on it with any kind of financial assistance as I understand now that she is on the receiving end of a percentage of his life ins if anything happens to him.... said that I would be getting the greater amount after things were paid off, but that this way "we" would not be put in a difficult position to have to sell things  off to make payments or anything if something happens to him.... OKAY.... his life ins, his life..... but I am not going to be a part of this screwed up mess.  Seems like he did this before he broke his hip, and that was before she screwed him over with the ex-boyfriend.... yet he is still thinking this way.....     It's beyond my comprehension.  

Then he turns right around and says that he will stop by tomorrow and put the new faucets in that are leaking for the washing machine and that he got the other parts to do the sink in the utility room??????  I just don't get it.  

Sat for a little while on the porch while eating a sandwich, and realized again how much traffic goes up and down that road and how much I don't like it.  Going to get things done, and fixed up and all, and then start looking..... Get out of the rental, get in here.... get the knees done in the next year and get back on my feet..... and then see f there isn't some place that is "calling my name".... maybe even rent this place and not sell since it ought to appraise for a good bit more once it is in good living condition.... Have several ideas to get it more "private" from the road traffic with shrubs and  some fencing.... priced the "privacy fencing" like stockade fencing.... and might put up a bunch of that next year.... 
The wood furnace will be put on hold for a bit.... but at least I know what I am looking at.  I think that I might go on and plant some more white pines along the dirt road where there are some now.  They do a good job of muffling the noise and screening the road from the property....no worrying about line of sight for traffic coming or anything.... and use the 4 ft high - (1/2 size) privacy fences in the front along the paved road as trees would hamper the line of sight too much.  I don't know, that is not the priority, but definitely above the wood furnace now.  

So okay, I got it off my chest.  Sorry but I am really totally at a loss for his thinking.....

Tomorrow I will take the samples up to go out UPS.... go to the therapy appt.  Go get the prescrip and go to Advance and use the rewards coupon and get the oil filter and relay for the truck, and the PB Blaster...  Stop by the one place that has lawn equipment and just see what all they have to offer since it is right there where I will be.  Maybe I can find a decently priced lawn sweeper to pull behind this mower and not use the grass catcher for now.... Get the white rustoleum paint for the baseboard heater panel for the DR... and try to get them all painted this week.  I see some touch ups on the first ones I painted but I think I am going to like the dark brown against the dark brown baseboard trim in the couple of rooms.  Sure is nicer than the rust and spots.....

OH...... GOOD NEWS..... got another name for the floor sanding.... so will call them in the morning too.....previous owners called and told me.  I will make one more phone call to that other guy at Millenium floor sanding that has not called me back.....  Maybe this latest (third name) is the charm?????

Going to get the samples packed and get a shower and hit the sack....


----------



## Mike CHS

It's too bad you have a bit of drama going on during a period that should be a happy adjustment time.

If you need to bag grass you can do it with a riding mower.  I have a two bag attachment that I put on my Cub Cadet that I use to feed the sheep when grass is short in the paddocks.  The bags hold about 40 pounds or so and I have fed my ewes that way for weeks at a time.  The only problem with them is that if the grass has much moisture they will gill up the exhaust chute which then needs to be cleared out.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Mike CHS .  That is basically what I have, 2 bags on the back under a "hood",  that feed from the side output up into the catcher bags.  And yes, if it is wet it will get all stopped up at the bottom.... I wanted to remow all the stuff that is out there dry,  and what little it cuts off, and put it where I am going to have the garden next year to start killing off the grass.... plus I wanted to put some around some of the plants to just kill off some of the weeds and make less weed eating necessary.....  The thing is it isn't straight and I am not sure why since it is supposed to be right off the other mower..... I have another friend that I might call to just come and see if he can get it to working..... instead of all the BS from my son and to not have to put up with jim up there anymore.  I know that I told him that he could do the mowing because it is  not my favorite thing... but he is making a major project out of it and I really am tired of it.  Just do it myself....  It is cooler out, so won't get too overheated, and I can just make time to do it.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have both the chute/bag system for my riding mower AND a sweeper type.  Both have pro/con.  Wet grass in chute is one.  Then, the pull sweeper isn't too fond of the fresh cut if it is wet and extremely heavy.   While it takes another drive over, I have found the sweeper does better when grass is a little dry.   It picks up well but won't dig down for been there a while & settled in stuff.  I have a little thing -- looks like tines -- called a dethatcher....that does a good job at pulling stuff "up".   I bought really cheap at a Habitat store....nothing I'd pay what they ask normally.  

I actually used this dethatcher in the garden this year raking grass from fresh tilled ground.   Worked well except that I had to stop often and lift to remove the buildup.   Sure would have liked hydraulics to lift... 😁 

I've cut and fed grass areas to my goats & pigs (when I had them).   Some areas I just used for that purpose, cutting a strip each day, etc.   Works well and they loved it.  Wasn't a lot of extra work considering I'd have had to carry hay. Sure cost less.

I'm  getting ready to buy a "pine straw rake" for the tractor as it has spring loaded tines, lighter weight and taller than the landscape rakes they have....that do more drag than rake thru.   Then I can rake the garden stuff.....and the old crap I cut on the fields into piles to remove.  And rake up the tall, cut grass to feed...since I don't get to hay it.  🙄   Cost 30% less than the landscape ones, too.  Plus -- hydraulics on tractor to lift when full....come over pile & go.   I can cut and take a loader full to dump to the goats now but, hand raking 100' to put in the loader is a pain!

Maybe I'll do haystacks.


----------



## Mini Horses

As to DS -- yes, the balls are connected to their brain, it seems.

It may be a good time to review what you two have "together".  Both assets and obligations -- especially financial obligations -- and have it available for the day when you will have to have "the talk".  Yeah, you know it's coming!  Just be ready and calm, prepared to "do business".  Then it will all work out.   You'll be ready to deal.   Even then, suggest he get a separate ins policy for his SO.  It will maintain privacy for all.

If you don't have any written agreements for the farm enterprises, you may want to be ready for one.  Trust me, bad as my own DS can be, if he ever married this gf....I'd be extremely unhappy.   More distance than now!  Fortunately we have only bloodlines together.


----------



## Baymule

Cut your ties with Jim. If just getting the grass cut and bagged brings out all this drama, then do it yourself. Get everything nailed down for the winter, get your knees done and look forward to spring. That's good advice from @Mini Horses . You may need to separate things from your son. The GF is steadily encroaching on the arrangement you and your son have, so the time is coming. Don't wait for it to fester up like a pimple and pop, spewing anger and ill will all over. You have a lot on your plate right now, get the important things done. you will have time to reflect and think things out this winter when there is no grass to cut. LOL

Getting this place fixed up and looking for another place is good thinking. Renting this place for extra income is another good idea. You might want to look into a realtor to handle renting it out for you. They can check credit, references, they have the contracts and could take the hassle off you. Always lease, not rent month to month.


----------



## Ridgetop

Before converting this property to a rental, discuss this with your tax accountant.  Once you convert the home place to a rental (investment property) it drastically changes the tax consequences if you sell.  When you sell primary residence property you have certain exemptions to capital gains tax.  With investment property (rentals) you pay a high capital gains tax on everything over the original purchase price.  If you depreciate the rental property, you get hit with the total amount you depreciated being taken off the purchase price giving you a higher amount on which to pay capital gains tax.  If you ant to sell your investment property, you have to roll t over in a 1031 which means that you buy an investment property of the same or higher value than what you sell.  You don't get access to ANY of the money which must be held in a special trust account by a trustee (there are special firms that only do this).  This means that you have to have additional up front money for the new purchase since the 1031 funds won't be available until close of escrow.  When we sold the apartment building our equity was so high that we refinanced so we would have additional cash to pay the up front cost on the new 1031 purchase.  

Once you have either rented the property out (converting it to investment property) or successfully 1031ed the rental investment property property (establishing the new property as investment property) you need to hold it as investment property for 24 months to avoid capital gains tax being assessed on it.  If you want to sell it after the 24 month period without capital gains tax consequences, you need to convert it back to a residence.  To do this you need to move back into it for 24 months as your primary residence.  Then you can sell it and take advantage of the primary residence tax exemption advantages.  

There can be advantages and disadvantages to renting out your property.  If you are handy and can do a lot of repair work yourself, go for it.  Since you have to hire people to do everything, you will want to employ a management company with access to handymen.  The management fee can be 10% of rentals collected or more.  The contract might also specify that any late charges for unpaid rent are kept by the management company.  You will have to have a large back up fund in case the tenant does not pay and you have to evict through the courts.  You will have to keep up the payments with no income for either mortgage, insurance, or taxes.  The tenant will eventually move out (not now during Covid with these pandemic rules allowing tenants to remain without paying rent but with no help for landlords).  However, you will not get the back rent and the deposit is never enough to repair the damages.  In addition, if you are in a liberal state, the courts usually side with the tenant.  The tenant will often claim mold issues, prior damages, etc. to avoid paying any damages and will often get their deposit back.

Our usual budget for repairs and painting after a tenant has been evicted has ranged from $15,000 - $55,000.    Good tenants that leave these apartment in decent shape still cost about $5,000 to repaint, repair floor damage, clean carpets (don't put in carpets), replace light fixtures, fans, etc.  We found that wood look self stick vinyl was the best floor since I laid it myself.  I could remove damaged pieces and replace them easily.  I always kept a box of 20 pieces of the same stuff stored for repairs.  Paint is not cheap but as you discovered you can find mismatch paint and i used to buy it whenever I found similar colors.  I would store these gallons or 5 gallon buckets for repainting the apartments.  I mixed it all together into a neutral beige.  This was some years ago when everything was beige walls - now everything is gray.  I learned lots of tricks for redoing apartments cheaply and we had a complete shop of wood working tools to do all this with.  I laid tens of thousands of square feet of vinyl floors, installed new trim, installed counter tops and sinks, light fixtures and fans, installed tile backsplashes and shower surrounds, changed out all the electric outlets and switches that had been painted over, replaced windows and doors, gutted, replumbed and installed 8 full kitchens, and 12 bathrooms.  Then when the entire place was completely renovated and rented to better tenants (no section 8) we sold the building and got our rentals the heck out of California!  

We were able to save huge amounts of money by doing all the work ourselves.  We also did all the upkeep repairs ourselves.  Otherwise, we would have been paying out too much up keep.  We took over the upkeep of repairs after our manager charged us $150 for a handyman to replace a light bulb in one of the tenant's apartments!!!  Needless to say, we had that charge immediately removed from our bill!  Tenants are responsible for their own light bulb replacements.

While people think that rental units are good money, you need to figure up the amount you spend on mortgage, taxes, insurance, and add 10%.  Then divide by 12c+ per month expense of the place vacant.   Next, figure out what the market rents are in the area and deduct 12% from that for the management company.  That will b your net BUT you will still have repairs during the year to deal with.  Can you afford replacement of the HVAC?  How are the pipes in the house?  Good condition?  Fair condition?  Will you have to pay for yard maintenance?  Tenants usually don't maintain the property very well.  Will they have pets?  Most tenants renting houses have dogs, often large destructive dogs, but often small even more destructive dogs.  One of our tenants had a cat that clawed a new door so badly it had to be replaced.  We couldn't claim damages because the tenant got her doctor to sign a paper saying it was a "comfort" animal.  We couldn't even charge her the additional deposit and rent we charged for pets!!!

Sorry for being so depressing, but after getting no rent from our tenant in Yelm since March 1, no possibility of eviction due to Covid, I am not sympathetic at all to tenants.  Particularly since most of them now are not making any attempt to pay even a portion of rent.  I am now in the hole over $4000 just in carrying costs on the property and I don't have a mortgage!  In order to get rid of the tenant i have to sell the property.  Even if i wanted to move in or put my sister in I can't evict the tenant!  I am seriously considering just selling, paying the capital gains taxes, and putting my money under my mattress!  The problem is that if I sell while living in California I have to pay capital gains to California even though the property is located in Washington!


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> If you depreciate the rental property, you get hit with the total amount you depreciated being taken off the purchase price giving you a higher amount on which to pay capital gains tax.


And if you don't depreciate it you STILL get to pay as if you had depreciated it. That was a real surprise when the accountant told me that. So you HAVE to depreciate it even if you don't want to. Well, you don't HAVE to but it will cost the same no matter what. 



Ridgetop said:


> To do this you need to move back into it for 24 months as your primary residence.


I believe that number is 3 of the last 5 years to skip capital gains tax when you sell. Thus if you convert your primary to a rental but sell at the end of the second year you can skip the capital gains tax.


----------



## Ridgetop

You are right about the depreciation.  Either way, converting to a rental can be tricky if you decide to sell later without doing a 1031 exchange.  Before converting primary residence to a rental, talk to your tax accountant.  If you haven't owned the house for a long time, you would probably be better off just selling and rebuying.  Very little tax would have to be paid on the capital gains.  You would have the original base price of the home plus any capital improvements done that are not considered maintenance as your base price.  Then add in the standard exemption on a primary residence which might wipe out any capital gains.  Then you are allowed to deduct all costs of sale, brokers' fees and escrow, and any other repairs or upgrades such as paint, etc. done in the year before selling from the amount that would be taxed. If your capital gain is low enough these costs would probably wipe out any capital gains entirely, eliminating any capital gains tax.  If you convert the primary residence to a rental/income property, you have no primary residence exemption. While all repairs (or at least part of them depending on what they were) would have been deducted as expenses on your investment property return during the time of rental it might not be worth the trouble and eventual capital gains tax.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ;  I think that you have "convinced me"  to not rent....... I know that having a property mgt company is the better way to go as far as getting "better tenants" in there.... and not having to deal with the day to day stuff....especially if I decide to take a hike for "greener pastures" and less traffic  areas....
The idea of renting would be to give me a possible "out"(or "in") ( a place to come back to)  if I decided to come back to this area.... I know that you have had your set of major problems with the tenants in the property that you are talking about selling in order to get them out and give you the chance to get out from their not paying anything and taking advantage of the situation.... it is something to seriously think about.  I was sorta just spouting off, but there is some thoughts to what the future might bring, and I am thinking possible equity in this to tap into to buy something else....

Yeah, jim is done as far as I am concerned with the house and lawn situation.  I am trying to not make enemies out of it in case there is a situation that my son may want or need him to help some.... but he is taking advantage of some things with my son too and ds is starting to get a little aggravated....lives at the barn property with no rent or anything, supposed to work for the priviledge to keep the camper there and he has electricity from the barn;  plus gets paid some along too, cash money;   he works good for a couple days, then "doesn't feel good" and then has to go to the doctors or something... and he is driving one of DS's farm vehicles.... he was going to fix up one of the small pickups, that was mine, needs a transmission rebuilt.... and work it off, but haven't seen any more effort to do that.... and I am not going to mention it anymore.  One of my farmers husband, just bought one for next to nothing, but I think he might be interested in this one for parts..... going to talk to him the next trip to the farm.  I'll sell it for a couple hundred and get it gone and that will end the other situation.

I think that the different states may have different rules for capital gains taxes???? If I get serious about this I will talk to an accountant to see what I could/should/can do.  Obvious I need to get in it first....

The millenium sanding guy called me today, said that he had some time if I was near the house, to come look at it.  I had texted him back to a text he sent me this morning, that I would probably be available after 1 or 2 p.m....
Surprised me... so I said I could be up to the house in 10  minutes and he said he would come on and he did about 10-15 minutes after I got there......Gave me a price that I thought was a little high.... but I don't know.... but it will include sanding, fixing some of the knotholes that are showing, a little repair in one board in the entry way... 3 coats of an industrial polyurethane..... 3.50 sq ft.   So about $850 for the LR and the hallway.  Includes taking up the piece of vinyl that is in front of the front door that I hate.... does not include if there is major damage to the boards under it....

The other guy that the previous owner gave me the number said he could come Thursday morning.... but he said "I will be up front with you and I am booking jobs for November" ....OUCH   .  He has a really good reputation though, been doing some checking.....he did say that he sometimes will get someone that has to put theirs off for a bit,  due to a job not being ready and could maybe fit it in.... but he wouldn't make any promises....
So let's see what he says... what kind of a price.  I explained that I had just bought the house and didn't want to get anything moved in because of the mess from the dust and all and he said he well understood that... but that I was hoping to get moved in,  in November,  and that meant being able to get stuff moved up there along once the sanding dust was done and all.... Let's see how Thursday morning goes... what the price is. 
The guy that came today seemed pretty decent too, not what I was expecting after the lack of returned phone call over the weekend... talked like he knew what he was doing and inadvertantly gave me a couple of references, since he knew the dairy farmer that I was talking about and said that he had done some work for his brother in his new house several years ago.... so I called him and said I wanted to talk to his brother and see what they thought about this guy.... can't hurt to check out previously done jobs.  If he didn't do a very good job then NIX him.... he did say he could get me worked in within a couple of weeks so a real plus on that.....I hope to hear back from my farmer's brother tomorrow maybe... although they are probably in hay since we have a 3-4 day dry window.

Guess my son took off work as he got the discbine bearing put in, and cut 3 or 4 smaller fields right here close.  Now they are saying that we might get some showers from this "hurricane Sally" on Thursday.... watching the track it takes.  If it looks to get up here, it will get raked Wed morning and baled wed aft.  One place has never been cut this year and has alot of weeds in it... the other 3 little fields are right near it so makes sense to do them all at the same time.  They will all get rolled.... I will rake with the Farmall H since they are small and it is more maneuverable.... He is going to tedd them out tomorrow after work since he said he didn't give me any heads up and I said that I was scheduled to test....I can rake them Wed morning as soon as the dew is off and they will have the better part of the day to dry if they have to get baled wed aft.  Will know more by tomorrow eve after looking at the track the storm takes after it hits land;  I think is going to happen this evening....
They are saying we are even going to see some of the haze and cloudiness from the fires out west as the smoke and all is going high up and will drift in this direction so as to blunt some of the sun.... and we might see nights down in the low 50's.... or lower???? then back to sunnier days... But I did see that there were several other named storms in the Atlantic... although one or 2 should stay way out to sea in the east....

Got the samples packed and finally dropped off this afternoon.  Had to make a few phone calls related to work.  Stopped at the P.O. and got the new house "address" officially on the mail delivery route... so that if anything comes to that address they will put it in the box.  Got to get numbers on the box, luckily there is a mailbox there.  Going to start getting what mail comes to this house changed over to the new address... some magazines come to the house address, but I am trying to get some of them changed back to the P.O. Box I have had forever.... Some things like the couple of credit cards, asked for a physical address and then they seem to ignore the "mailing address" and send stuff to the house address... I do most all the bill paying online now so that I don't have to depend on the mail delivery.... and can schedule for the due day so that payments are never late... but that I can keep my money in my account earning interest until I have to pay them..... It's not alot, but $2-3.00 a month interest adds up over the course of the year.... and I am never late with a payment if I do it electronically..... I can schedule them according to the date my deposits get made into my checking with my paycheck and SS and such....

I did go to Lowe's and get the white rustoleum paint for the baseboard heater panels in the DR that I just got sanded.  Looked at the "barn door" sliding kits and all.  Unfortunately, they stick out farther than there is room behind the toilet tank... There is barely 1 1/2 inches behind the tank and I don't think there is much "wiggle room" to move it more forward.... Really don't want it on the bedroom side.... I am looking at bifold doors.... as a possibility.  They would stick out into the bathroom less than a wider door... want to try to get a 30" or even a little bigger in on the bedroom side.... have enough room to maybe get a 36"  to get up almost against the toilet.....so considering that.  They have some decent wood ones... don't want louvres but some solid ones in wood that can be stained to match.... with "panels" in them so would match better than a solid piece of wood. 
Oh, and I did measure the doors myself, and they are 23+" inches so are probably what they call a 24" door.... not 20".  Still very narrow in general. 
Also looked at the lawn sweepers they had, but they were more expensive than TSC for the same brand.  Then went to TSC as they have 3 brands listed in their web site;   to see one that they had listed as being in store that had very good reviews.... on sale for $259.... different company than the other one;  from Ohio Steel, that is all american made.... but of course the one that was listed as being in stock... is damaged and missing the bag.... said I could order another on line and have it shipped to store... I have to go back by there tomorrow when I get out of the dentist... so am going to ask the manager to order me another one and I will pay for it right there.... rain check style... as for some reason I can't get "logged in" and it might qualify for our farm tax exempt status... No reason for me to have to do it.... not my fault they have one listed that is not intact in the box.  I had stopped at the lawn tractor place after PT,  but they didn't keep any in stock and the guy working there said he had gotten one for his mother at Lowe's a couple years ago and that it worked pretty good.  That will solve the lawn clippings problems.  I know that they aren't perfect... but this one has really good reviews and is the brushes are a little different made than the other 2 brands that have some negative reviews.  Certainly I don't expect it to pick up wet crap.... but it also can be offset on the mower to be used to pick up grass as it is discharged.... and the other 2 don't have that option except in their more expensive models...
Went to Advance Auto that is right down the hill from TSC and got the oil filter, the relay for the fuse box, the blinker bulb that is blown out and the PB Blaster.... Had a couple of rewards coupons so got a total of $15 off that stuff.
So, I pretty much got all the errands done then got home, met the sanding guy, then got the samples finished packing, went by the barn where my son was actually working on the drawbar on the one tractor... talked to him a little.  He apologized for not getting up to the house to do the faucets and I said well, I get that you can't fix the discbine and mow and go to the house and that it was not life or death right this minute.... Maybe on a day that isn't too nice out when we aren't in hay.  He has to get the couple of wagons unloaded so we have something to put the next bunch of sq bales in.... I can do the laundry when I am there and turn off the faucets when I am done with the leaks until he gets to it...
Have sample bottles ready for the farm tomorrow, got to get the  samples from the farmer who is only milking the 3 and running his cows through the other farm on my way to the dentist... then checkup, then TSC, then to the farm to test at 3pm... have to set up there.... then home.  Nothing will get done at the house tomorrow at all.  Got to get the clothes off the line Wed after I rake... that ought to take 2-3 hours at most...
Thursday morning is floor sanding guy at 8 and PT at 9.... Friday is testing at a 200 cow herd that is an hour away and will have to leave at 4:30 to be there and ready to milk at 6a.m.... slower there so won't get done and get home until 1-2 p.m.  Long day there....
I look at the calendar some days and just take a deep breath and say.... OH WELL......

The new pullet is already looking perkier.  I am glad.  The 3 meat birds are not getting so aggressive with her now that the feeder was filled and they all got their fill.  I imagine she will eat like crazy for a few weeks....
Should be time for more meat birds too, got to text him and see.  Time to test that farm too....

Time for a shower and bed....


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> The idea of renting would be to give me a possible "out"(or "in") ( a place to come back to) if I decided to come back to this area....



Actually renting the house is a good idea if you think you might want to or have to return to the area.  Wait and see what you want to do when the time comes.  I was pretty happy with renting the Washington house until rents stopped coming in and the government told tenants they didn't have to pay rent.  We were happy to give the tenant a break for the first 3 months, it is just now that he is not even bothering to try to pay anything that we are angry.  After all the government didn't give us a break on no property taxes.  I wonder if being a landlord would qualify as self employed for unemployment based on the loss of rents? 

You are going so much that I am not surprised your knees are giving out!  You never stop!  I had an idea about widening the bathroom door.  If that doorway s adjacent to the wooden floors you are going to refinish, should you do the tear out of the door so the floor guy can put in some new boards where the old doorway was?  If removing the wall a few inches to make the doorway wider leaves a vacant place where the floorboards should go I mean.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ;  good idea about the doorway but it is not adjacent to the wood floor.  BR into bath into utility room.  It is like a circle.   Starts......Front door center.  Hallway/entry straight ahead to DR.  Left off hallway/entry to LR.  Right off hallway to BR downstairs.  Stairs go up along bedroom wall to 2 upstairs br's.  So if you go in the BR to right, doorway right in corner of room there, then across room to left, doorway in middle of wall into bathroom.  Through little door into utility room, left turn,  through door into DR, left to hallway or straight through to Kitchen, left into LR... Carpet in the BR and vinyl/linoleum in the bath, the utility room, into the DR into the kitchen....  Wish I knew how to draw it on here.... But thanks for that anyway.

So it is a bit cloudy this morning but going to clear off.  Getting ready to head up the road to the farmers' to pick up the 3 samples, then the dentist, then a few errands, then on to the farm to test.  

Down to 55 this morning, might get even cooler the next night or 2... days up into the 70's.... sure changed quick. Gotta eat then brush real good for the dentist checkup.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Happy 29th birthday tomorrow, Miss Farmerjan!  I hope it is a good one for you!  Just remember that all calories consumed on your birthday don't count! 🎂


----------



## farmerjan

THANK  YOU very much @Senile_Texas_Aggie .  I only wish it was 29th.... Hey, I'd settle for 49th   Oh well.... I am fortunate to basically have my health if you forget about the knees Always can be worse....

I will be spending part of the day on the tractor raking hay by the looks of it as the forecast definitely has rain in it for Thursday and Friday. Need to get those fields baled up tomorrow evening.   And chilly for those couple of days, but then drier and warmer for next week.  
FALL IS HERE.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a decent day today.  Started out with some hazy clouds and there were still some hazy cloud cover this afternoon.  Never got overly warm... 55 to 76.  Tomorrow is supposed to be sunnier, and I hope so;  Have to rake the hay and get it turned up to dry as much as possible so it can be raked in the late afternoon.  Rain for Thursday....

Got the samples from the farmer and he said his brother was very happy with the floor sanding guy and would definitely recommend him.  So I will meet the other guy on Thursday, and get the estimate.... but I will more than likely go with this guy since he said he can get me in,  in the next couple weeks.  Still won't hurt to get another estimate and opinion.  Never hurts to have more than one option.  But it was really good to know that he got a good reference.  
Then went to the dentist appt... all looks good there.  They gave me a prescription for 3 more visits worth of antibiotics as I said that I really didn't want to have to run to the pharmacy every time.... so that was good.  I will get it filled on a trip into town, then will have it for future.... no more stops to get it and the pharmacy is already closed....
 Stopped at LJS for some fish that I haven't had for quite awhile.  Good but greasy..... 
Then went on to the farm and set up for this afternoons test.  That went pretty good.   Got all done and then pulled the meters off the lines after all the cycles of wash were done and came home.  It is getting darker earlier and earlier.  

I find that the newer cars' lights are very difficult for me to "see" when they are coming at me.  I know that the sight changes as we get older, but they really bothered me tonight.  Might be another indication that I need to start thinking about retiring.... It doesn't bother me at 4 in the morning for some reason.... except that maybe my eyes aren't as tired when I get up early in the morning and start out in the dark.... 

Will set out for the UPS guy, the samples at the house tomorrow morning as Wed.  is the day I normally get my weekly delivery of boxes and bottles for testing.... with a note telling him of the upcoming change of address. 
 Also, I did go by TSC and they ordered the lawn sweeper, delivered to my new house.... no delivery charge.  Put it on the cc;  they could not get it to print out for me but said I would get an e-mail so will have proof of the purchase.  Sure hope it gets here fast.  I just wanted to make sure there was "proof of purchase"..... wish I had it to get the stuff up before the rain comes.... oh well, will have to cut it again and then will hopefully have some dry weather and will sweep it up. 

No meters for any the next couple of farms scheduled... so I plan to put them all in the "storage bin" thing at the new house and get them out of the truck.  Then I hope to move some of the tires and stuff from here up there out into the shed.... not going to do alot for the inside, but can get some of this stuff outside up there. There's the set of shelves that he power washed off for me that I am going to put in there too and get stuff on them.... Organize as I go.  Put the grass catcher thing for the back of the tractor out of the way until maybe next year and then see if I can get it to where it will work on the mower.... 

Unless he comes tomorrow, I don't think that they will get the boards replaced in the deck until next week.  That's okay, I can live with it.  Want to ask him about the kitchen things too with the butcher block top...... that can be done most anytime... I can still use all the other cabinets and such...If we do get the stretch of dry next week it would be a good week to get the sealer stuff on the deck.

I'm going to wash off the cow barn, and probably get the samples packed tonight so they are ready on the porch when I leave to go rake the hay.  I will probably go to the house after the hay for awhile.  Want to try to get the paint on the baseboard heat panels while it is a dry day.  See a few spots I need to touch up on the ones I already did... which I expected some touchups.... But maybe I ought to wait for the following week when there is no humidity.  Guess it will depend on what the air feels like.  They can wait til next week too and I can go out and get the shelves into the shed and the other stuff organized. Move the mower out into the carport area on one side.  Then I will have room inside the shed for alot more stuff....


----------



## Bruce

Happy 59th birthday Jan! 



farmerjan said:


> I find that the newer cars' lights are very difficult for me to "see" when they are coming at me. I know that the sight changes as we get older, but they really bothered me tonight.


The whiter lights are somewhat harder on the eyes especially as we age. Doesn't help when trucks and SUVs have lights high enough to be straight into the eyes of a person driving a car. 



farmerjan said:


> Also, I did go by TSC and they ordered the lawn sweeper, delivered to my new house.... no delivery charge.


Your TSC delivers??? I wish ours did, that would make getting a roll of fencing, a gate, cattle panels a WHOLE lot easier.


----------



## Baymule

On the car lights in your eyes, maybe have your eyes checked for cataracts. BJ needed glasses because things were not "clear" for him. Went to one of those "glasses for $69" places, what a rip off. Those $69 glasses wound up at $300 by the time they totaled up all the add ons. Then he couldn't see out of them, so we went back. THAT'S when the optometrist casually mentioned that he had cataracts! Really? Why didn't he mention that to start with?    We wouldn't blown the money of those stupid glasses that didn't help his eyesight one bit.
He did go on to have cataract surgery and is delighted with the results.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ; The lawn sweeper is coming direct from the factory or warehouse, or wherever.  Right now anything over $250 is free shipping too.  The local store doesn't deliver that I know of.  

So many of the vehicles today the lights are angled higher too.  Talked to the guy at the co-op the last time I had my truck in and had him angle one of the lights down a smidge as I could see how it was lighting "up" rather than out in front.  He was commenting that so many people have had to have theirs adjusted since the "low beams" are too high and the high beams light up the whole universe in front of the vehicle.  Add that to the lights being so much more intense with the new type of lights  too.  

It is foggy this morning.  Hopefully going to burn off some, the forecast is partly sun at 11 or so and sun by 1p.m..  Hope to get the hay raking started by noon, as soon as some of this burns off.  Weather forecast is definitely for rain to come in tonight now, so this has to get off the ground.  I imagine that some of it will be a little green....especially the weedier stuff.  But it needed to be cut and can be more for them to pick through this winter and lay on. 
There was quite a bit of hay down in fields when I went to test yesterday.  Like us, they are trying to play the odds that they will get enough drying time to get it made.  

Corn chopping is going full speed now.  Although there are alot of fields that are still quite green.  Some of the farmers are planting some 90 day corn, so that it starts to dry down sooner so they can spread the chopping out a little more and not have it all seem to be ready at once.  There are also several that are chopping some of the other crops, a couple were chopping more alfalfa, and I saw one place that was chopping their surghum/sudan grass;  what we just cut and rolled and "tube wrapped".  It makes a good feed but has to be drier on the stalk to chop than ours was.  This was in an area where they hadn't had as much rain so it looked drier.  Could have been a different variety too. 

Samples are packed and I will leave them out here with the note for the UPS  guy.  

Had a deer run into the side of the truck the other day and killed it.  Luckily only a little dent right by the wheel well on the  passenger side.  Think it broke it's neck though.  Was a younger one, and it ran right out into the truck.  There are so many around here it isn't funny.  And that guy we used to rent from, that the pasture is next door to where I am renting, decided to make it a "deer preserve"....we still make hay in the hayfield, but lost the pasture/grazing land... and he is planting more deer plots.  REALLY ????  He seems to think that the bucks will get bigger and none of them will get out on the road or get killed except when he wants to hunt them.  All the neighbors have said they are going to kill every deer they see on the adjoining properties due to the damage they are doing to the hayfields, and the ones that get on the road.  I have barely missed 2 on this road in the past 2 weeks....Even the landlord here has said that he is going to encourage the guys he lets hunt here to take as many as they can..... It's really dumb. 

The thing is too, the pasture is getting all grown up already. His land, his business....but he has 3 head of cattle that he raises  up for a few beefs....and they are fenced out of the greater part of the pasture to just an area that he wants them in so the deer have more land.   There is alot of grass, but you can see the weeds starting to creep into the fields.  There are alot of the multiflora rosebushes that just take over, and I see some of the autumn olive bushes starting to grow up.  They will take over in a couple of years if not kept in check.  We used to bush hog this place once a year to keep all this trash in check.  I can just see it in a couple of years and then the deer move out into the fields because there is nothing good to graze in the overgrown trash.  That's why we see so many in the pastures and the hayfields;  they have better eating in the areas that the grasses are more plentiful.  There are only so many of the bushes that they will browse.... then the trees get too big, and they have to go out into the open to find more and better feed. 
Not our problem, but this is what happens to so many of the pastures and such.  They get overgrown and then get to a point that you have to take a bull dozer in to get them cleaned up  again....

Time to get things moving here.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ;  have my eyes checked every year faithfully as my eyesight is something I do not want to lose.  Make my appt for the next year when I go in.  Every January.   I have had very very tiny cataracts for several years, and he said they had not changed in over 5 years that they might never get any worse, to the point that I might never have to deal with having cataract surgery.  But I will make sure that I have them checked again.  My mom had hers done at about 75 or a little older.  Don't know if my father has had anything done with his eyes.


----------



## Mini Horses

Did you stop & get that deer??  @Baymule  would have it gutted and iced by now!   Don't want one to hit me but, I'd hate to waste the meat, too.   No way I'd get it in my truck though!  Too heavy for me.



farmerjan said:


> this is what happens to so many of the pastures and such. They get overgrown and then get to a point that you have to take a bull dozer in to get them cleaned up again....



Here, too.  Especially with those who move to a sizeable property and don't want livestock -- AND/OR don't want to mow.   It's why I do mow -- weeds & trees that start.  Even with livestock.    Was a crop farm 20 yrs ago, so no trees.  I strategically planted some when bought, then allowed some to grow in a couple pastures for shade.  Over the years, mowing unwanteds down, It's good. One section has been left "tree free" in case I hay/crop, etc. in my lifetime...or another owners.   



farmerjan said:


> I have had very very tiny cataracts for several years,



Me, too.   But I'm thinking my "several" has passed me.  Will find out next month at my check up.   Hope not because I'm really dreading anyone working on my eyes!!   Even more concern than dental, which no one likes!     🤔


----------



## farmerjan

I really don't mind the dental.  Found out that my son has a real phobia about the dentist, he broke a tooth, but they have managed to fix/repair it so that no pulling out I guess.  He said they would have to knock him out, that he can barely get through a cleaning....????  We use different dentists.   I like the dentist and the hygenists that I have used there at the office.  Really liked the lady dentist that was there but her husband had a job offer and they moved and it is too far to go to her so I stayed with the practice.  He had another guy for about a year but he was "literally" a California weirdo that was trying to get people to do all sorts of stuff, and was HORRIFIED that I had a space where I broke off a tooth 30+ years ago and have never had it replaced or  an implant or anything.  It had had a root canal and then a big filling and finally just broke off.  Still has the below gum part there.... was going to do an implant, but at this point why???? Not noticeable, doesn't bother me, so why bother????  But this guy only lasted at the practice for a year and the dentist/owner let him go and has not replaced him.  
Not thrilled at the thought of someone working on my eyes either.... have enough aggravation with the eye thing that causes the blurriness....glaucoma checking???? when they put the drops in your eyes and they dialate them.... hate that.  But I go faithfully every year.


----------



## farmerjan

No, I did not stop to get the deer.  It hit quite a thunk, rolled several times by the time I stopped and was flopping all around for about a minute while I decided to go home and get the gun and then it stopped.  So probably didn't break it's neck.   It was smaller and would have been badly bruised.  Plus no dogs to feed it to so didn't see the point in something I couldn't use.  It was gone the next morning.... don't know if coyotes drug it off.  But I have stopped to get them in the past.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Did you stop & get that deer??  @Baymule  would have it gutted and iced by now!   Don't want one to hit me but, I'd hate to waste the meat, too.   No way I'd get it in my truck though!  Too heavy for me.



You darn right I would have had that deer loaded up in a heart beat! How did you know what I was thinking! Heck yeah!


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday eve.  It was chilly last night, thermometer says 51 up to 73... took awhile to get up there too.  I finally got on the tractor about noon.... the hay was very dry surprisingly.  Even the "trashy field" .  There were alot of small autumn olive bushes that had started to grow in just a year since it had been cut off.  Alot of other weedy stuff.  I actually raked around some of the weedy crap so that he wouldn't bale it.  This field will get a good bush hogging this fall/winter to get some more of the crap knocked down.  The other 3 small fields were lighter, 2nd cutting of mixed grass hay so were dry.  All got baled this aft/eve.  Looks like we are going to get 1-3 inches, which is nothing compared to what they got down south.  Great that all the hay is rolled.  Neighbors got all theirs up too.... hope most of the other fields I saw down were baled for those farmers. .  
2 days of rain in the forecast then some clearing for several days.  Expect we will be into the orchard grass and making sq bales then.  I think he said he is going to get the wagons unloaded this weekend and deliver some of it and then we will have wagons to load with the new hay.  I think that there are 2 or 3 that have partial loads still on them.  Not alot, but different kinds that different people wanted.... some will probably go in the barn we use too.... we sold out most all of that a couple years ago when hay was hard to come by....

Good thing I am not a person that gets too set into a schedule.... mine just got changed again.  Not testing on Friday, they said the cows are way off due to feed changes, chopping and feeding "green chop" corn because they ran into some moldy stuff in the silo so switched to the green chop and cows are adjusting.... 
So tomorrow, Thursday, I will go to the house to meet the other floor guy at 7:30/7:45.... then pool PT at 9:00.  Then have the day to do something... like maybe some cleaning out/sorting here at the "old house".  It is supposed to be raining most of the day.  

I AM OFFICIALLY A HOMEOWNER..... I got my first mortgage payment bill in the mail today... LOL....... Still amazes me that I will be paying 150/mo less once I get in there and am only making one payment.  I will be paying rent here for at least 2 more months due to the work needing done... but I expected that.  Maybe 3 all according to the bathroom schedule.... But I will be out of the rental BY the 1st of the year one way or another....

Got the twice yearly poultry swap on Saturday.... they cancelled the spring one.  I am looking forward to going.... no meat birds to sell this year thanks to the predators.... but I am looking for a few more birds so might find some thing there to bring home.  Want a few more of my purebreds.... hoping that this fall we will have our normal poultry show and can get some more purebreds to get to where I can do some hatching in the spring.


----------



## farmerjan

Fred and Joyce are okay ... soggy .... but nothing damaging.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  you ever go to the Gilmanor poultry Swap ?   It would be west of Richmond for you... maybe too far to go.  It is about 2+ hours for me.   You can find it on MeWe.... because Facebook doesn't allow animal sales.... I can't offhand tell you what exit off I-64.... I just know how to get there...
If you were to go maybe we could meet up.....

And for anyone else....MeWe has animal sales and things that you can't find on Facebook anymore... I haven"t explored it much....


----------



## Mini Horses

Never gone but sure open to it.  Just have to know a date in advance so I can not be booked that day - they are generally Saturdays.  I'll have to look for it. 

I would LOVE  to meet up!!  😁


----------



## farmerjan

I should have thought about it sooner.  It is this Saturday, 19th.  Glen Allen Va.  I didn't mean to spring it on you so late.... but I have been somewhat pre-occupied with the house and all.  Hey, maybe in the spring... It is usually the first Sat in May and the 3rd Sat in Sept.... Starts at 8a.m.,   but people set up the night before... usually 100-200 sellers.... In the fall there is the old time "Village"... "steam engines" and other early vintage equipment and all sorts of stuff.  Neat to go walk thru.  I take my cane chair so I can take a "sit break" .... If you don't get there by 8 you miss out on stuff... by noon half the people are sold out and some leave.  Has everything from every kind of poultry, waterfowl, goats,  sheep, pigs,  baby calves, some older cattle sometimes, LGD puppies,  to crafts, to some home crafted furniture, to baked goods to plants... got a few nice daylilies a couple years ago... a couple of regular "fair type food vendors" then several more selling home made stuff... a mennonite family there last year selling like fried pies that were good... 
Spring has oodles of people with baby chicks; ducklings.... veg plants for the garden....fall has more older chickens... always ready to lay pullets there.... plus every breed you can imagine.  
Past time for bed....


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like fun. There is a fledgling chicken swap a couple of counties away, but I think Covid knocked it down. I wasn't interested in going last spring. I haven't seen any advertisement for the fall.


----------



## farmerjan

It is a great day out, a great place to find most anything you can think of.  Get to meet up with chicken lovers.  Some are so extreme, making big pets out of their birds... although there is a huge population of people of middle eastern descent, Mexicans and other nationalities that like to eat "real chicken"  that is home raised.... Many will come looking for chickens they can pick up and feel the body, with no regard to the breed.... they want something to take home and kill and eat.  Prices can get ridiculous though for some stuff.... but it is all what the market will stand.  I think getting $10 a piece for a live cornish x last time was pretty high, but sold over half of what I took and probably would have done better if I had gotten there earlier to set up at a space that was closer to the front area.... it is first come first served as far as set up, so the up front ones are "seen" by more people....
Our poultry club usually tries to have a meeting or get together there too to discuss a little business in the early afternoon, as things are winding down.

Gotta go meet the floor sanding guy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh -- can't happen THIS saturday day, for me    But we will find something going on between our 2 locations one day soon.   Maybe tell me Spring date when you get it.   Tried MeWe last night and got entire computer shut down 2X!   Browser wasn't supported.....either of them!

Used to go to Ferum College each Fall for their old timer day.....similar to what you describe but no sales like poultry.  But, they had old homesteading work set up for all to watch, coon dog contests, mule, jumping, steam engines, horse plowing, a still, etc.....a LOT of fun.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I AM OFFICIALLY A HOMEOWNER..... I got my first mortgage payment bill in the mail today...


You'll know FOR SURE you are a homeowner when you get your property tax bill


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You'll know FOR SURE you are a homeowner when you get your property tax bill


You just had to go and remind her didn’t you? LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Baymule  and @Bruce .... but condition of the mtg was taxes are included in the monthly payment... so Although I will see the bill, it is already "paid".... I wasn't happy about that, because I can better let that money set in my account and earn interest...but I can opt out after a year if I keep up my payments and they agree.  It is probably going to be adjusted since this house was part of the 37 acres that the Christmas trees are on, and so they had to do a "guestimate" of the actual taxes going by the assessment and the selling price....My yearly house ins is paid through it too.... their way to be sure I have it insured and they don't get stuck if there is a disaster...  My actual mtg payment is like $260 some  a month.... taxes and ins is the added amount.  I'm paying almost $390/ month.  2.875 interest rate. That is still over $150 a month less than my rent and my rent is cheaper than some around here.... of course there are the aggravations to go along with it.... I have decided that I probably will not pay it off too much ahead as I can better use my money for something else at this point and time.  So far I have paid for all the house stuff cash....or on the cc and paid off when the bill came in, like the Lowe's card.  Use their money.... I'm being careful, but like that butcher block top, I might not have gotten it if I couldn't put it on the Lowe's card for a month... with knowing I have the floor sanding and all coming and still have to pay rent for at least 2 more months too.  

So, about that.  Met the other guy at the house this morning.  Very nice, and all.... but he said that the piece of vinyl that they glued down at the front door to prevent water/wet/dirty shoes and such was something he would not tackle....it was too well glued down and that gums up the sander as well as the paper.... that a few of the boards were a little thin on the "groove part";    it is tongue and groove pine.... I get the impression that he does alot of new house floors and all and they are alot easier to do... I get it, they are "gravy".... but..... and gave me a price of $20 more than the other guy who is going to take the vinyl stuff off and has said that he can fix the few spots in the old floor where the top part of the "groove" as split off and such.  If there is significant damage to the boards under the vinyl, then that is on me.... but he said they didn't feel like they were "springy" so probably not much worse than the rest. It is only a small area.... like 2x6 feet....if it has to be replaced....
So I texted him and said that I had had to do a little figuring with my money, and that I had decided to go ahead and get him to do it,  and that since he had said that he could get to it in the next couple of weeks and that I wanted to get the dust mess over so that I could start moving things....  And that he got a very good recommendation from my farmers' brother... So he said when did I want him and I said that he could pretty much do it whenever he could get started.  That I was going to be in and out for the next few days, I would be there monday and would be gone all day wednesday next week.... but whenever it suited him.  I think he gets half up front, then the rest on completion of the third coat of poly....so I am thinking that he might get started in the next 2 weeks maybe.... I will need to know to get the few things moved into the bedroom and get the doors shut.... want to get the rest of the stuff out of the kitchen and get a piece of plastic hung so that it will keep out most of the dust for that job....might work on that the next few times up there.... just get the room cleared out and all the stuff off the stairs that I keep sticking there.... and I will have to go in and out the kitchen door so have to know so I don't go blundering in the front door and ruin it....
So it turned out to be a good thing that he got a good recommendation from my farmer, and that the other guy is booked.... I can call and tell him that it is too long for me to wait, which we did discuss this morning that I really didn't want to wait that long and he said Nov 2nd is the earliest that he could book me....

Then I went to PT and did my exercises and such in the pool.... then left and went and did some stuff in the big machine at the laundromat as the sneakers do not wash good in the older style agitator and they do good in the tumble type washer....so did all the dirty barn clothes and bulky stuff and 2 pairs of sneakers....then made a trip to town and wound up in Lowe's again... checking on a few other things that I had thought of... Managed to find a gal of sealer that practically matches the 2 doors they put on the shed.... so grabbed that to get on the walls to try to save that building for a few more years.  The flooring has sunk and is rotten in the one back corner where it is too much on the ground.... but I am going to try to get a few more years out of it and a fresh coat of sealer will definitely help.  Another $9.00 bargain.... usually $35 or $38.  Dropped off the recent car ins quote to the ones with the house ins... to see what they can do.....

Got back to the house and guess what.... The new lawn sweeper was delivered to the house there on the front porch!!!! Like WOW, talk about fast..... So, I had the "pleasure" of pulling it all out of the box and reading directions and putting it together.... Took me over 1 1/2 hours since I am not very fast.... but it is completely done, and will be waiting for me to cut the lawn  next week.... looking forward to seeing how it does.  It is very heavy and sturdy.... it had very good reviews every where I looked.  Ohio Steel.... made in the USA....I am really impressed with it. Directions weren't too bad, had some "errors" where the printed numbers of the pieces in the written words, did not match the numbers on the picture... but it seems to be pretty decent.  Time will tell next week. 

Made myself a sandwich, and got it together, and finally came on home.  

It started out cloudy, and we had some very light sprinkles off and on.  But then it started with a light rain and we have had some little steadier rain here for a couple hours.  If we get an inch out of it that will be alot.... They are getting hit alot harder south of here along the NC/VA border and to the middle of the state to the coast.  We are actually on the more northern fringes of it. That is fine.  It is supposed to be out of here by mid day Friday, and then CHILLY... down in the 40's for Sunday morning.... but sun right through late week, like Thursday or Friday.  

Texted a guy about some NH bantams and he is bringing them to the poultry swap Saturday.  Not cheap, but I think if they are decent show quality I am going to buy them.  Have wanted some for a few years.... now I can have what I want.  I am going to have my son bring the trailer that is at "doug's" barn(main barn we use), with the various chicken runs/houses that I bought real reduced a couple years ago, up to the house so I can start to try to get them put together.... If I get them done and can put a set of wheels under them, they can go where the garden is going to be for the winter....then move them next spring.  I am a little excited about the possibilities... can't go overboard but if the opportunity is there.... I want to get them.  Plus I just want a day off of all the responsibilities right now.  Would love to get some turkeys but not set up for them right now.... need to get the section that is going to be the fruit trees, fenced, so that they can have that area except when the fruit is ready for picking....I am looking for a few more of the big NH's and some of the big Black Langshans that I had so much problem with the coons here.... if I can find a few breeders between now and the poultry show in November.... then I can hatch my own chicks in the spring.... The main road is going to be a big consideration for the fencing.... they will be smoosh if they get out in the paved main road....

It is chilly tonight was 53 up to only 65.... I am going to get a hot shower, turn the heat up a bit since I filled the oil tank a couple months ago and will have to use it or transfer it... so will save the infared heater and use the oil for now.  And make a big cup of hot chocolate and put some amaretto in it and sleep like a baby since I don't have to go test in the morning now.  

Oh yeah, ran into a local guy who works on all types of furnaces, and as soon as I get oil in the tank at the new house I am going to call him and they are going to come and do a complete check, service, whatever. He says that he needs for there to be oil so that they can start it and all that.  I explained that I probably need to get the tank picked up and reset on blocks/bricks and he said not a big deal, do it after it is up and running....  Didn't ask how much because I will need a working furnace... and if it has major problems he will tell me.... everyone is going to gas furnaces nowadays.... So, I will call and get like 100 gallons in it so that they can do their thing.... probably be a week from the time I call him he said....I  like that they are close/local....    So another problem solved.... as far as getting it checked out.  

It's getting there slowly but surely....


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Oh -- can't happen THIS saturday day, for me    But we will find something going on between our 2 locations one day soon.   Maybe tell me Spring date when you get it.   Tried MeWe last night and got entire computer shut down 2X!   Browser wasn't supported.....either of them!
> 
> Used to go to Ferum College each Fall for their old timer day.....similar to what you describe but no sales like poultry.  But, they had old homesteading work set up for all to watch, coon dog contests, mule, jumping, steam engines, horse plowing, a still, etc.....a LOT of fun.



They do have a limited FB site too... can't advertise any for sale stuff.... but the dates are listed....It will either be May 1st or the 8th next year.... pretty sure May 1st.  Maybe after the holidays, and my getting moved,  and life going back to "normal" without all this covid crap... we can just figure out a "halfway" point and get together...


----------



## Baymule

It must feel like Race Day with a herd of turtles, waiting on one to cross the finish line. I see progress and once the floors get done, those turtles are going to get a 90 hp Evinrude strapped to their tails and they are really gonna scoot!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> They do have a limited FB site too... can't advertise any for sale stuff.... but the dates are listed....It will either be May 1st or the 8th next year.... pretty sure May 1st.  Maybe after the holidays, and my getting moved,  and life going back to "normal" without all this covid crap... we can just figure out a "halfway" point and get together...


When y'all get together, we want pictures!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, there is "progress in the works"..... once the floors get sanded and finished, then I can really start moving stuff.  I plan to try to move some of the outside stuff this weekend and the next few trips up the hill.  Like the extra tires and rims... things that can go out in the building/shed and all.  Have a couple sets of metal shelving  that I have salvaged from the dumpster and such to put in there and want to try to start out "organized"..... Get the mower moved into the carport in it's own spot... maybe hang a good tarp for protection from blowing rain or snow in that "corner",  get the grass catcher and all up out of the way for the winter.... Then I can get the shelves in there and actually get things moved in.  If I do it in small increments, I won't hurt so much, and can get things put where I want them.  Garden hoses, all that sort of stuff....


----------



## Baymule

Thinking about putting up a tarp at the carport....... what about standing pallets up, drive T-posts through them to secure them and you can tie off the tarp to them at the bottom.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> My actual mtg payment is like $260 some a month.... taxes and ins is the added amount. I'm paying almost $390/ month.


$130 for taxes and insurance is CHEAP! Our taxes alone are $542/month.



farmerjan said:


> Directions weren't too bad, had some "errors" where the printed numbers of the pieces in the written words, did not match the numbers on the picture.


I know you have no time but it might be helpful for future buyers if you noted those differences and shipped them off to the manufacturer. 



farmerjan said:


> I explained that I probably need to get the tank picked up and reset on blocks/bricks and he said not a big deal, do it after it is up and running.


Do you have a plan on how you'll lift close to a combined thousand pounds of tank and 100 gallons of oil?


----------



## Mini Horses

Big tractor & chains.....I suspect.

Remember they move rolls of hay that big.  They just can't spear the tank     They have the "big guns" equipment, not like us little guys.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, one of the very reasons I don't live in the northeast any more.  Insane taxes, stupid gov't policies at the local and state levels, and weather that makes farming very difficult. 
Yes, I plan to call their customer help number and point out the discrepancies in the printed directions against the pictures. 
The tank will be lifted with a big tractor or machine of some sort.  1,000 lbs is not that big of a deal... as @Mini said, we lift 1,000 to 1500 lb rolls of hay.  Could actually use the bale truck that lifts the round bales up onto the back of the truck to lift it even.  Hoping that the guy who comes with a machine to take out the boxwoods will be able to hook chains to the hooks on top and just lift it off the ground.  But we have equipment that will lift it.  It doesn't have to be lifted real high or anything...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss Farmerjan,

It warms my heart to see you talking about your plans for your house.  This time last year you were in so much pain from your ankle, and the pain was causing your knees to hurt worse.  To top it off, your landlord was giving you grief over something stupid.  Now you rarely talk about your ankle any more, as it seems that the operation and subsequent PT has helped tremendously.  Plus, you finally have been able to buy your own place and fix it up the way that you want it.  You won't have to ask the landlord's permission if you want to redo the hardwood floors, or pull up the boxwoods, etc.  And hopefully in a few months you will be able to have the operations on your knees.  Once you recover from that surgery, you'll be a new woman!  You have worked hard your whole life and it's about time things have worked out for you.  I am (and I think I can confidently say "we" are) so happy for you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## thistlebloom

You have very inexpensive rents. Ours are crazy high here, now that we've been discovered and everyone is fleeing California and Oregon.


----------



## farmerjan

First off, fair warning that the internet is very IFFY  again this evening.... oh to get done with this here... Monday the elec co guy is coming.... hopefully will get it all going then or shortly thereafter.... then I can use the computer up there at the new house....and quit paying for the service here.  It will cost about double for it up there... but if it works.... and someone said I should mention that I am a senior... another birthday in the can the other day... so might get a senior discount.  Will have to mention that and see. 
So, I might get cut off, or might not even be able to answer things but we will see. 

My rent is lower than alot.... most in the 650-800 for the equivalent of what I have;  my son gets 850 for his house on the farm. I could never have afforded that... and he needed to get that so he could pay that mtg payment and have enough for the taxes.  No extra there, but he has a good renter in there now... I cannot imagine how things have gone up since all the people have been exiting places like Ca and Or.... and I think it is going to get worse as people who leave places like that will not be able to sell if they own a place.... so will have to rent in a new place because they will lack money to be able to buy.... maybe even not have a steady job....

So, talked to a guy today about doing the boxwoods and stuff.  He can also pick up the fuel tank so might be able to get that done before it gets filled.... I have some blocks and stuff here so will get them taken up to the house this weekend so that they are there to use.... He is coming on Monday to look at it.  Brother of the guy doing the handyman stuff like the shed doors and work on the deck.  Will see what his estimate is like. 

 I am really hoping that the floor guy will start in a week or 2.

Son stopped by  when he saw me at the house, and saw the doors on the shed.  I said that I happened to get a discount gallon of stain/sealer that practically matched the color so had to get the saplings cut down and all so I can get to it.  Want to try to save it from anymore weathering for a few more years... he said that was no problem he could cut them down.... but he never seems to find the time to do what he has already said he would do.... It would be nice, but not going to hold my breath...

And talked to one of my farmers and got him set up for mon eve/tues morning.  I will go set up there mon after the elec guy leaves,  as he likes to run the meters through the complete wash cycle.  Not too far away so that works out.  Meters are at the house in the storage box so have to get all that loaded into the truck mon morn anyway.  

Also got the oil changed in the truck today finally... and got the appt for the truck to have the brakes checked out as it is leaking a little fluid... either a brake line or probably the wheel/brake cylinder.  Replaced one last year... and going to get the radiator flushed as it has all sorts of gunk.... looks like dirt.... needs to have antifreeze checked so will just have them do the whole system.  Have 3 gal here of the stuff to use... not the 50/50 but the full strength... so ought to have plenty for them to do it.  Engine not overheating or anything, just saw that it was down when the guy checked the fluids.... heater worked the other day just fine too.... but don't want anything to happen to this truck.  Checked the mileage when I filled it yesterday and am getting 28 mpg.... not too shabby for alot of local type miles...

So that is all I can think of.  DS is not going to go with me tomorrow to the poultry swap as he is trying to get all the things ready for the haying this coming week.  He cut several fields this aft and will cut some more tomorrow.  He will not be able to take off of work this coming week,  as they are "shooting" (putting down on the road) the oil/gravel and whatever they use, on one of the roads that is designated "rustic" or  "scenic" or something like that.  He is about the only one that can operate that super expensive "oiler truck" .... no one else wants to learn it..... so I will go by myself and see about the chickens I want to get, and see the other stuff, and then come on back home.  I am going to have to get one of the moveable coops here,  moved up to the new house for the chickens.... 
Then I will have to do some lawn mowing up there and try out the new sweeper.  DS saw the sweeper and said it will be alot better for the little mower to do that than to put the stress on the engine with the grass catcher... It is supposed to be able to be used with the mower.... offset to the side where the grass is being discharged and then sweep it right up as it goes... I will see. Might be too green to do it that way.  Have to try it...

Hung a load of clothes and have another one washed to put out tomorrow, when I get back.   The clothes I brought in the other day were really nice.  There is a breeze up there and so the towel was soft.... think that I am going to like that part of being up there... except for the winter I know it is colder up there...

DS also said that jim is selling his camper and leaving to go to his sisters in SC.... that he just cannot take it around here with his "wife" (ex?)  and all the upset stress he is going through.  Told DS he is leaving tomorrow..... like what????  Nice notice.  So I hope that the camper is gone too so we don't get stuck with that there.  I honestly wish him luck because he has got to get his life together.  Suspect that if he goes to his sisters, he will also eat better and maybe get his diabetes controlled... maybe not go on these depression ups and downs.... it will hurt things with my son some, as he did do a bunch of stuff for him... but he was getting less and less reliable.... and you all know how frustrated I was with him and stuff he did/didn't do.  Told ds that he needed to get away from here and being around people that reminded him of her and all that.   I really do hope that for his sake, he can get things straightened out.  He is on a path of self destruction if he doesn't get his head and his health on the right path. 

So, guess that's it.  Light is blinking so am hoping that this will upload.  Going to get a shower and hit the bed so I can get up and leave about 6 or so in the morning.  One good thing, it isn't supposed to be too hot....but is supposed to be mostly sunny I think.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, and also, Thank you @Senile_Texas_Aggie .... yes I am thinking positively finally.  Going to be a couple of "tighter than normal" months while I pay rent and a mtg payment, and pay for the work being done.... but it will be better once I get in there I know.
  It is such a relief to have the ankle pain free.... so much so I didn't realize how bad the knees were/are..... but not going to do them until I feel right about it.... like I did with the ankle dr.....
Yes, having the ability to have the chickens there and no one driving in and out all the time.... the washing machine there to not have to haul the clothes to the laundromat except for some of the bulky stuff occasionally to put in the big machines.... and water that will not leave dirt on the clothes and that I will drink because I don't have to worry about the cloudy water when it rains..... and paying less every month on top of everything else.... 
Yes, it is nice to look forward to things again.  Sure I know it isn't going to be perfect, nothing is, but it will be alot less stress than things have been here the last couple of years....


----------



## drstratton

farmerjan said:


> OKAY, I have been on here a little bit trying to catch up so I could spend some time here on my journal, and now the COTTON PICKIN internet light is flashing so don't know what/if I will be able to post...
> 
> YES, IT IS DONE, RECORDED AT THE COURT HOUSE AND MINE !!!!!!!!  THANK YOU to everyone for the prayers.  I will see about pictures, but won't be able to load anything until I figure out how..... oh yeah, I need a digital camera.... my phone is an ANCIENT FLIP PHONE......
> 
> But the 200 million papers says it is mine, with the bank holding the lien (in the form of the mortgage) !!!!!!.
> 
> Poured down rain this morning while at the lawyers..... then got some partly sunny weather with high humidity and temps went to 91 again....
> 
> Oh, the light is blinking red for the internet, I am going to try to send this.  Maybe will be able to write more.....later or tomorrow as every time it rains it goes out....


I know I'm late, late, late to the party, but congratulations on your new home Jan!  I'm still reading through your thread, trying to catch up! 💞


----------



## Baymule

@Senile_Texas_Aggie you put it so eloquently and with true sincerity, the love you have for other’s overflows and winds it’s way through the pages on BYH, wrapping around people when they need a boost. I am so glad the my thread, I HATE GREEN BRIARS brought you to BYH. You certainly are an asset to the forum and we are all better for having known you.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sure hope to wore a jacket to the chicken swap -- it's 55 here this AM and breezy!  Wish I could have gone but, already had work scheduled and no time to switch it with that company.  Hope you get the chickens you want!     PLUS  you deserve __ and need to __ take a day to destress and enjoy something more frivolous!   I know that's what I find refreshing about the produce and animal auctions I attend.   It's like a "little vacay"........ 😁


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> @Senile_Texas_Aggie you put it so eloquently and with true sincerity, the love you have for other’s overflows and winds it’s way through the pages on BYH, wrapping around people when they need a boost. I am so glad the my thread, I HATE GREEN BRIARS brought you to BYH. You certainly are an asset to the forum and we are all better for having known you.



I am so deeply touched by that, Miss @Baymule!  I am glad I found your humorous thread and this forum as well.  I have found a number of wonderful people on here.  I am also glad I can provide comic relief to many of you!


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  I think we all read your equipment "woes" and don't get the comic relief but feel sorry for your trials and tribulations.  But again, thank you for the nice words. You do have a way to make others feel good about things.

Okay, Recap of the day.  Down to 49 this morning... got up to 71 but was a very cool day.   Left about 7 a.m. it was a bit "cool" out. Got there about 9 and called the guy, got his voicemail and left a message that I was there.  Then got a text from the guy,  he was unable to come because he was in the hospital.  I said I was sorry and hoped that he would be okay... didn't say what was wrong.... and that I was sorry that I couldn't get the NH bantams.  I was pretty bummed out.  But then he texted me later and said he was sorry and that maybe we could figure something out to get them later on. I texted him back and said that I would be at the Nov.,  VA Poultry breeders show if it was held, but that I was quite busy right now with the house I was renovating to get moved into.  

So I walked (hobbled) through the "swap"..... there were more people there than I have ever seen.  Also more vendors... I'd say probably 200 rather than the normal 100-125 or so.  It was really busy, tons of people there buying.  Kept seeing people carrying things to their cars/trucks.... I stayed about 2 hours, meandering through and only wound up buying a couple of daylily  plants to add to the ones at the house and the ones that I am going to take with me from here that I planted a year or 2 ago.  There are a couple alongside the carport, and a whole bed of different ones that I didn't get to see this year.  I intend to cut that bed off this fall, then try to mulch it in the spring and see what there is.  I like that they come up every year and take little "care" compared to some things.   So, I left about 11 and came home. 
 Went to the house and was going to cut the lawn and try out my new sweeper..... can't get the mower started.... I texted my son and said that I would like him to stop by when he got done and show me WTH  I was doing wrong... and yes, I turned the gas on.  It has an inline cut off switch......  It just cranks and won't fire.  Thought maybe I flooded it so left it.

 Then I went over to the house and decided to paint on the baseboard heater panels.  Did a second coat on the one set of brown and used one of the "sponge" type brushes and it works SOOOOO MUCH BETTER than the brush.  First,  I did the white ones for the dining room and all the white ends, then did another set of the brown for the utility room and the ends,  and the ends for the LR but ran out of space and cardboard on the porch, to do the long front panels,  so I quit.  I will do a second coat of the white as I can see some imperfections since I did them first with a brush.... then decided to try that sponge brush thing on the brown.  So, I f I can get the bedroom ones put in, then I will have room for the ones from the LR to dry.  I am going to attempt to do the tops inside in the BR and the utility room....while I have the sponge brush out and wet.  It didn't "clean " very well with the mineral spirits so I think they are a one and done at least for the oil based stuff.  But they are cheap, like 1.00 each maybe, so can throw them away. if I have to.   I will see how that one looks tomorrow after it has a chance to dry from the cleaning....

Hung the clothes that I had done late yesterday too and will bring them all in tomorrow.  

So, I decided to go out and try the mower once, in case it had been flooded.... but it wouldn't start with following the directions exactly.... so I stopped and said forget it. I texted DS back and said that it was getting too chilly to mow, and that I was going home and that he could look at it tomorrow.  I did fill it with gas cuz it was real low but that didn't seem to make a difference. 

Since I didn't eat any "junk food" at the poultry swap, I went by Wendy's and got chili and a baked potato for dinner.  Wanted something hot to eat.   Ate the chili and now I am full, so will save the potato and reheat when I want it.  

Temps are dropping fast, it is down to 55 already and not even dark yet.  They are saying MID-to-LOW  40's tonight and for the next 3 nights.  No frost in the forecast.  It will slow down the grass growth alot....  I am going to load some stuff tomorrow to take up to the house;  have about a dozen concrete blocks and flat "cap blocks" that they might be able to use for the oil tank.... some tires that are on rims for the truck and whatever I can fit on the truck.  Once I get the mower started, and use it, it will go in the end of the carport so it is not tracking grass and all that in the shed.  
Got to measuring, and if I leave the mower in the carport, I can put at least 2 or maybe 3 of the freezers in there.  If I put them up on 2x4's so that they are supported since the floor is setting on the ground but some of the stuff underneath is probably rotten.... one back corner is pretty much flat on the dirt, but the rest isn't so awful bad.  If I move them up there and put the chest and at least one of the uprights in the shed, I can probably get one and maybe 2 uprights in the utility room..... Thinking maybe of not getting the new storage building this fall, if I can make this work.  Have to take some measurements here, and then go up and see.  I really want to get the new one, but getting some of the other stuff done is more important right now.... and I don't want to strap myself financially.  If they would work in the utility room,  and shed, then maybe I can spend a little more on some fencing instead.... Something to measure and ponder tomorrow.... I was getting ready to see about ordering the new one.... but if the boxwoods are gone, then I can take my time and decide how/where I really want it.... just something that came to me when I decided to house the mower in the carport instead of the shed.  Sweeper will come apart in 2 sections for storage so could hang the bag part up out of the way, and then only have the wheels and steel base to store on the "ground level".... I found 2 sets of metal shelves that I had in the little storage building here, that I can take up there to put more stuff on so plenty of storage options for all the little stuff like oil, anti-freeze... you name it...  Garden hoses and whatever....stuff that  it won't hurt to be out there.  Meters and hoses for work,  can stay in the little storage box in the carport.  

Plus I don't know what it is going to take to get the furnace up and running.... and I want to pay for the oil outright as I have done in the past.  I need to go down and see how much is in the tank here.  

1000 ways to spend my money... have to be smart about which I do and when.....but the boxwoods have to go.... and it will make it easy to get to the oil tank that way, behind the house.  Plus I need to remember that he is going to finish fixing the deck and I still have to pay for that replaced lumber and his time.... and I want to do some of the kitchen stuff since I got the butcher block counter top piece....  

So I am home and going to maybe go through some more stuff here.  Need to run the extension cord to the shredder and do some more of the junk mail for the chicken coop up there that will get put together real soon;  .....and make a pile to take and lay down on the garden so it will start to kill the grass for next year.... I want to put in an asparagus bed even though it will take 2 years to get productive at all.....
Decided to move the forsythia bushes to a spot along the edge of the property along the dirt road for "screening" and privacy.... and have a "pretty" fence.... this way they can get moved out when he is here doing the boxwoods,  and then the line of sight will be better.... and I can contemplate the possibility of some sort of fence along the front  there.....

Right now I am going to kick up the heat a bit here, and do some stuff, then get a shower and find a couple of blankets for the bed......


----------



## farmerjan

OH THE BIGGEST NEWS.... The TOWER IS UP !!!!!!!! They got it put up on Friday.  And honestly, looking at it from several different angles, it isn't all that horrible looking.  I mean, it doesn't stick out like a sore thumb, and doesn't look 200 ft tall with the surrounding treeline and hill behind it.... I was surprised that it doesn't really even catch your eye.... looks like it has been there all along.  I don't know what all they have to do to get it "operational"  but won't be long and hopefully the cell service will improve....  The landscaping is done along the base and they will be putting up the privacy fence that was agreed to at that meeting at the last minute..... and gates across the "road" to it so that people are not driving up there.... don't know exactly where DS is going to have them... but they will be kept locked and we and the service guys for the tower will have keys.  

Son cut the hay there at that field too, that is orchard grass that will get made into square bales.  Nice thick stand of og for 2nd cutting.


----------



## Ridgetop

Looks like everything is coming right along.  I like your idea to wait on the storage building and put the freezers into the existing one temporarily.  That way you can really decide exactly where you might like it.  Once you are living there full time you might change your mind about the placement.  Always live n a place for a year before doing anything very drastic since the weather, position of the sun, etc. all may affect what you do, and it is better to wait than to make a mistake and have to change things later.


----------



## farmerjan

BRRRRR;   40 this morning, and very breezy.  Got up to 78 but that was on the porch where it is protected from the wind.  I wore a sweatshirt this morning, then just a long sleeved t-shirt all day.  The sun was out and it was nice but cool with that breeze.  Tomorrow is supposed to be a carbon copy, then temps moderating.... possible rain next weekend. 

Loaded and took the "cinder blocks" and the cap blocks to the new house and piled them for the guy to use for the oil tank when the time comes.  He is supposed to come by and look at the stuff tomorrow.  BARC elec is coming at 8:30 about the internet for in the house..... not sure exactly what they have to do.... but I am hoping that I will then have service there and can take the computer and do stuff up there without having to worry about all the error messages when it won't connect and stay connected here.   DS never called like he was supposed to about seeing why the mower won't start...it cranks, not firing for some reason.  Then he texted me about 1 said he forgot and that he was mowing and would come by in awhile.  I said okay, I was going to get some gas and did he want anything to eat & he said he was good.  So about 2:30 he comes up , and she's with him.... and he goes in and tries to start it, and it won't fire and he gets all short and says, I don't have time to fool with this because we have got to get across the mountain - he was taking a load of hay to a couple of customers - and that he'd have to see about it later.  
I just said okay.  I thought I was going with him to deliver the hay, I had asked him if he wanted company, and he said, he'd let me know when he was going.  Normally he goes later in the afternoon.... but I guess she had to be home to get her daughter from the ex,  so he had to hurry up to accommodate her..... They left out of there and headed back down the road in the direction of the barn, to get the truck and trailer with the hay on it.   I mean, why bother if it was that much of an inconvenience..... 
I know a guy that I can ask to come look at it. 
 Tomorrow, I am sure I will have to rake some hay as there is alot down.  I was hoping to get the lawn remowed and try out the sweeper.... I don't know if I will be able to get to it with the amount of hay that is down and my schedule.  Mon is elec....&  the guy about the boxwoods and other stuff.... going to set up at the farm in the morning for testing late in the afternoon and some hay raking.  Plus the other guy is supposed to maybe be there to look at the kitchen stuff and finish the deck boards that he is going to replace so then I can do the sealing.... Tues is back to the farm at 5:30 a.m.,  for their 2nd test...PT at 11.... samples to pack too.  Plus more hay raking.  Wed I will have to leave by 10:30 to go to the farm 125 mile away to test at 1:00 p.m. and won't get home until  after dark. No hay raking for me that day.   Thursday I am sure I will be raking....
So I also took my battery weed eater up and did along the carport so I could find the couple of daylily plants.... there are 4 clumps of them.  I am going to put these small  bunches I got along the carport too, so that they get planted for this year.  It doesn't get the best of sun, but it will be better to get them in the ground for the time being.  Plus I am going to dif a few of the ones I have here and take them up and plant them along there too.  That way I can start moving some of this stuff as I go.  Also did around one of the walnut trees... I want to get a load of mulch to start trying to smother out some of the weeds and grass that grows right up to the tree trunks.... so I won't have to do so much weed eating just mow up along the mulch.   Then if I can get the guy to clean out the old stump and weeds in the spot along the road, and the stuff under the maple and under the holly tree, I will mulch them too.  
Then I moved the mowing deck from my other mower, and got it in the corner of the building, and got a few other things rearranged... put the grass catcher metal frame thing and all, all together right there in the corner too.  Then I went under the carport and moved the set of shelves that I had the guy power wash, and set them up and put some stuff on the shelves that was just piled in there.... the 2 boxes of canning jars I had picked up at the dumpster site a few weeks back, plus another box of jars they had left here that I said I'd take if they wanted to leave them,,,, Put a couple of jugs of oil on a lower shelf.... will move more stuff from here now. 

I was thinking about painting the 2nd coat of white on the baseboard heater panels, but the wind was blowing too much and there were some leaves that had blown up on the porch... didn't want to get little bits of dirt in it.  I will just wait for a calmer day to do it.  I will put the ones in the bedroom and then paint the tops in there... but have to put some protection against the wall so I don't get any on the new wall paint.  At least I can do that most anytime since it is inside.  Same with the tops in each of the rooms,  but will probably wait to see when he is going to start the sanding... no sense in having to clean them all again....  I do want them to be at least 2-3 days fully dry before he starts the sanding.... might wait for that to be over in all the other rooms.... as I am not sure when he is going to start.  And I am not going to put any of the fronts and all back on until he is done to make it easier for him to get underneath them to scrape/sand and finish..... nor to get them all dust covered.  But I can at least get them moved around on the porch so I can get the other ones done.... and get the ones off the heaters in the hallway.  I did get all the stuff out of the LR  and everything off the stairs.... so just have to do the baseboard covers and the rug that is on the floor whenever he says he is coming.  

So then I came back home here, and went into the storage shed here and got out 3 smaller metal shelves, not as deep or as heavy as the bigger one I put in the carport;  that were also rescues from the dumpsters;  and a closed door set of shelves... like a pantry cabinet.... and got them loaded on the back of the truck to go up there tomorrow morning.  They need a good washing off with the hose and left out in the sun to dry.  The bottom shelves are all partially rusted through... so a piece of plywood cut to fit will stabilize them and make them very useable.  Just something like 1/4 inch to cover the rusted holes so I can put stuff on the bottom shelves. Corners are okay so the plywood will just sit on the "frame" and cover the rusted spots/holes.    I then measured the freezers here, and will go up tomorrow and start thinking out the best way to set them in the shed.  Might put the chest one in front of the window on the one side.... the top won't be up very often or for very long so won't impede the light from the window; then an upright can go next to it, in the corner. Have to look and see if I have one that opens on the left side,  so the door will open against the wall.... I honestly can't remember... I know 2 open on the right .... be alot easier to get into and put stuff in and out if I can put it on top of the chest and right into the upright without going "around " the door.   Well, I have the measurements, and hopefully I can do some figuring.  I am thinking that a couple of sheets of  3/4 inch plywood would support them the best in the shed on the floor.   The one will fit through the door into the house.... so guess that it will be the one going into the utility room....

Picked up a few other things that need to go to the dumpster from here, and made a pile.  

Also took the panel off the tailgate as one side of the tailgate latch doesn't work. Have to use a screwdriver to push the slider thing out so it will drop.   It isn't attached and nothing there to attach it with... so will have to see about getting whatever i need to make it work.  The other side looks like it it "jury-rigged"  but it is working..... 

I think that is all.... oh yeah, took a shovel up with me and dug out some of the grass and some built up dirt so the doors to the shed open all the way on the one side.  There had been something digging under the shed, at one time.... probably a ground hog, and the dirt had gotten piled up and the door only half opened.  I dug it down a bit and it swings open full.... I could dig it back even farther and might eventually...

Did discover there are hostas growing on the one side of the shed, under all the weeds and inbetween the sapling walnut trees coming up.  Get the saplings and some weedy junk out,  and maybe I can see what is what.  They would be nice to put under the maple and the holly tree in the mulch as they don't require any real work once they are established.  Something to think about.  Maybe find some in the late summer/fall when the "garden centers"  at Walmart and Lowe's are  putting stuff on clearance .  They come up every year too.  Didn't think about that and then I saw them today along the shed....


----------



## Mike CHS

We haven't been quite as cold as what you have but we are supposed to be down in the high 40's tonight.  It has been nice having the windows open for the last several days though.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.... had a very full day.  Was 41 this morning but actually a little bit of icing on the windshield... the thermometer recorder thing hangs just behind a post on the porch here.... a little protected from the worst of the cold I do believe.  I also saw a a little frost at the house this morning on grass clump that haven't been swept up yet.

SOOOO, elec co guy came and got the boxes inside for the connection to the fiber optic cable.  Went pretty good except I was trying to explain to him that I might want to put them on the mantle in the BR which was the closest and easiest place to come through the wall with it.  He told me they needed 2 plug ins, there are 2 separate boxes... and that they could set on a little table in there once I decided where the furniture was going to be.  I said that I would like for them to have enough wire to put them up on the mantle and I could plug them in to the plugs near there.... as the plugs he was so set on using are on the wall right near where they are going to take part of it out to make the bathroom door bigger.... So he said he would leave some extra line so that I could move them but he wasn't sure if their electric plug in cords would be long enough to reach from the mantle to the plug in which is down pretty low.  I said okay.  He was barely out of school he said... like 19 or younger.  Nice kid..... but he DIDN'T LISTEN TO WHAT I SAID OR WANTED.  So got it all hooked up, got my computer oriented to it with whatever for 5G connection.... and then left.  In the meantime, the guys came to do the deck boards, connect the pipes under the house for the utility room sink  and fix the shut offs under the sink ( put new ones in)  and replace several of the light switches and plugs..... BECAUSE they had different colors mixed in the same room,  in several of the rooms.... and I just decided that I wanted them to match, in each room.... I am scared to death of doing anything with electricity, so was glad to have someone else do it.... and it didn't take them long anyway... At that point I went up to the farm to set up the meters and called the guy who was supposed to come about the boxwoods.... and a few other things I wanted done. 

He called me back a few minutes after I got to the farm, apologized as he forgot he had to dig some test holes for a guy first thing this morning, was loading up his equipment, and would an hour be okay.... I said that was fine as I would be 20  minutes or so finishing set up and would be back by then.
Okay, here comes my son, stopped to see if he could figure out the mower.... says it is not seeming to be getting enough gas???? and he calls jim as he has not left yet.  The camper is gone,he sold it, but jim is still around???? Don't know about that yet.... but he said jim was going to come by and see what he could see.... and then in comes the guy about the boxwoods... and my son knows him, so we are talking a bit and he asked what was up and Kimball says he is there to see  what all I was wanting done.... taking out the boxwoods and some other stuff, and my son says he doesn't get it with taking them out.... and I looked at him and said, my house, my decisions.... they are GOING.... he said he had to get back to work, and then said he'd talk to me later.... we had already discussed what needed to be tedded and what needed to be raked...
So I showed K what I wanted done and he agreed that the boxwoods are just too overgrown and that they had too much trash trees/scrub growing up in them.... they needed to go and the yard would be so much more opened up.  Showed him the fuel tank that needs to be lifted and fixed.... the stump and overgrown spot along the road that I wanted out.... the clearing out around the huge old holly tree and the maple tree.... and he suggested getting the boxwoods and all the limbs and such that aren't big enough to keep for a future stove, all chipped up and I said that would be great as I want to mulch around the trees so that I can mow and not have so much  weed eating.  Discussed moving the forsythia down along the dirt road and out of the line of sight.... then I asked if he wanted to see in the house and he said sure...took him in the house and showed him the layout and all.... and the first thing he said in the DR is the boxwoods were completely covering up the view out the windows... which they do because they are so tall.... and he agreed that the yard would look real nice from inside when they were gone.   THANK YOU that some man actually was listening and SEEING what I was talking about.  Also mentioned possibility of digging some holes for the peach trees I want to move... So he said he would talk to a buddy that does alot of tree type stuff and see about the idea of a chipper, and work up some prices for me.  I explained that I was on a budget, that I was trying to pay for the changes/improvements as I went, and that I wasn't trying to be cheap, but that I needed to get some prices so I could prioritize a bit.  He said he fully understood;  he is going in for surgery tomorrow to remove a kidney stone that is pretty big and said it would be a week or so and I said that was fine....
They will be gone this fall/winter..... one way or another.   But getting them out will make getting the oil tank up and put back to rights will be so much easier.... so then I can get the guy here to work on the furnace once I get the oil in it.  He said he can work around them to get the tank lifted if need be....

SOOOO, I then went in the house and went to move the boxes for the internet..... and there is no extra in the cord length, and they reach 1/2 way to the mantle.... I was P.O.ed.... big time.  Talked to the guy doing the deck and all, he is subcontracting from the guy who did the doors, he and his son are starting their own business and are doing work for others as a way to get their feet in the door and have done some stuff for others.  They want to be like the "little guy's handyman"  and not get real big but do the "honey do type stuff" so that is perfect for what I want.  The guy who is "co-ordinating this",  is really busy and that is why he got them to come do it.... he's overseeing and all...... but I guess he heard me get mad, and asked if they had done something wrong.... and I told him about the wire not being long enough when the kid had said he would leave me a couple extra feet so that I could move it.... and this guy John said that it seems like no one ever listens.... especially the younger ones.... he said he understood what I wanted and that nope... it wouldn't reach.  So I called back to the elec co and told them and that the young guy was supposed to leave some extra so I could move the boxes when they started to tear that wall apart, and that since he had told me that he was in the area doing a couple more installs, could they catch up with him and have him come back and put a longer wire/cable thing for me so I could move it up and out of the way when they came to tear out that part of the wall.....

Told John that I was going to get on the tractor and work some hay before I had to go to test cows.... and if the guy came back about the cable, he knew what I wanted changed.... and he said okay. 

Then I left.... got on the tractor, tedded the 10 acre hay field of orchard grass, then raked the 2 smaller fields of about 3-4 acres each. It was about 3:30 at this point, went back to the house for a minute.... and then went to grab something to eat on my way to be at the farm at 4:30.  They had found another leak in the pipe under the house to the hot water, so had to get more pipe to repair/replace it.  It had a split in it... probably froze somewhere along the line and that could be why the bil who originally cut and capped off the pipes did it way back when....

Testing went fine, I will take the  milk samples in the morning as I didn't bring the bottles with me this morning when I came up the hill....Got done there about 7 came back by the house to get the computer.... and low and behold.... the kid had come back and put a longer wire.... with some to spare, and put the 2 boxes up on the mantle.....
And the water runs in the sink in the utility room..... and it was getting dark but the deck boards that needed to be replaced are done too.....
And ds called me as I got to the farm to test and said that the carb isn't letting enough gas get through, and it is starving for gas to get started, but once started seems to run okay.... but that it might need a new carb.  And I said well the one on the old mower was the new one HE (DS) put on it early this year... and he said well jim said it was no good.... and I said well it was new this spring.... but I did get 2 this year so we will just put the other new one on it.  DS said well, let me pull the other off the old mower and see.... he said, you never had this problem with the old mower did you and I said no.... if anything it would start easily, but then it would quit and it was because of the split in the o rings and that a new carb was cheaper than having it worked on....so one way or another it will hopefully get fixed within a week.

So that is where it is at.... I won't have anytime to do anything the next 2-3 days anyway now with raking, Tues. and then testing Wed., and then raking again on Thursday....


----------



## Baymule

You got a lot done! More progress!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You go girl!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Discussed moving the forsythia down along the dirt road and out of the line of sight


Why do you want it out of sight?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> They had found another leak in the pipe under the house to the hot water, so had to get more pipe to repair/replace it. It had a split in it... probably froze somewhere along the line and that could be why the bil who originally cut and capped off the pipes did it way back when....



Miss Farmerjan,

Would you like for me to repair the water line for you?  After all, I have lots of experience.  Of course, I will take a week to repair it and will dig up 60 feet of line to repair a small 1-foot broken line...

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

OH @Senile_Texas_Aggie .... you are priceless.  Sure, come on down!!!!! Or rather "over" east..... the more the merrier....


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday, down to 39 this morning up to 78 today.  Very slight breeze earlier so got warmer quicker.... but it was chilly in the barn at 5:30.  Done milking at 9, computer work then home to change for PT in the pool.... It feels great to not have the gravity on the joints but it doesn't last like when they guys do the ligament and tendon "torture"  when they work them.... like grinding their thumbs into some very tender spots... but  the effects last all day and more.  
Anyway, left there and came back, called DS and found out the "plan" for the day.  I got on the tractor with the big wheel rake and headed to his barn property after eating some lunch.  Since they are not done with all the "construction stuff" at the tower, the silt/erosion fencing is in place and it is a royal pain to work around all the corners.... but I got it all raked after about 3+ hours.... orchard grass looks real good. 
Then I went up to the subdivision and raked the 3 fields that he had mowed.  It was after 6 when I got off the tractor. 

Along the way had an interesting happening.  There are very large stiff springs that are attached to each of the "wheels" that have the teeth to rake the hay.  This rake has 7 wheels on a side.... when you lift up the wheels, like for transport.... they are controlled by a long "pipe" that the hydraulic cylinder causes to move.... to lift or lower...and the spring holds it up also... Anyway, each wheel has a stiff spring that helps to control it when it is rolling along the ground... keeping it somewhat stable and allowing it to "bounce a little" along the contour of the ground also.  Anyway, the spring holds it in place when it is up.  We are talking REALLY STIFF... like you use a crowbar to get it on the rake and the supporting bar on the pipe... One end of the spring just snapped off... and the wheel immediately dropped... on the road as I was coming up to rake the first place.... I managed to get it picked up (pivots up and down on like an axle that holds it in place like any other wheel) .... and then loop the short chain that also helps to keep it from bouncing all over, around the bar that the spring was attached to.... First I looked for and found an old bolt and a nut to fit (MIRACLE OF ALL MIRACLES)  in the little tool box on the tractor... and after getting the wheel up, held it against the frame and got the bolt through the chain,  into the other link after looping it around the bar, and thread the rusty nut on the rusty bolt ONE HANDED.... Remember, this happened on the road... no one in sight or calling distance and too far to walk back to the farm where my truck was...Honestly don't know how I managed it... except that using the hip to help brace the wheel up right and all that.... Then got a pair of rusty pliers out and managed to get it to turn the nut to get it on further.  The weight of the wheel against the chain and the bolt head helped as I only had the one set of locking pliers.... 
Figured that if it came off, then at least I could still rake... but it stayed on so that wheel didn't drop when I let the other ones down to rake... 
So I did the 10 acres of og... and about 8-10 acres in the 3 lots in the subdivision... but there weren't all the obstacles so it went faster... Since I cannot rake tomorrow with going to the farm to test... DS said he would try to get it fixed.  Also, have a wheel that all the teeth attach to, that is breaking.... it is probably one of the original wheels... and it is cracking and splitting at least 1/3 of the way around so the teeth will catch and hang up when it wobbles a little.  He said that he can get that replaced.  We have replaced 2 so far in this rake;  after having it 5-6 years, and doug having it for at least 10 before that, we can't complain.  They are 175 a wheel, but they come with all the teeth on them and the teeth cost about that if you buy them separately... well worth it. 
There are only 5 more rows that are mowed because something cracked on the discbine, and cannot be used.  It is part of the piece that they were supposed to replace all the cutter housings when he tore it up and they didn't replace them all.... so don't know where this is going but it is their fault.... after nearly 8,000 worth of work and parts.... they didn't replace the 3 housings because they "  looked okay"  DS is mad and he has every right to be mad.  He said that he wanted all the housings replaced... and if he had to kick in for the 3 that was fine.... so now they are going to have to make good someway on not doing it in the interest of saving a little time and money....

ALWAYS SOMETHING.....

Nothing done at house today, or tomorrow... maybe Thursday I will be able to get back to painting some more of the baseboard heater panels.... 

I am really whipped, so am going to get a hot shower, wash my hair as it is dirty/dusty and go to bed.  Didn't get the samples packed today since I was on the tractor so long... so they are first thing, and getting bottles ready for the farm tomorrow....Don't like to hold them over, but one day won't hurt and it is plenty cool for them here too... Have a farm scheduled for Saturday afternoon... where I get the "left behind"  cornish chicks.... but didn't say anything about the houses going out or anything.  

Have to get the easy calving bull caught up and taken to the neighbors, the jersey didn't settle to the AI and they want to try to get their other 2 "lowline angus" heifers bred... this bull throws small calves, we use him on all our first calf heifers... and I said I would be glad tom let them use him for  breeding.... needs to be out of the pasture where he is anyway.... those heifers will start calving here in another month, all cked preg.... 

Gotta quit, I am really "failing fast"....


----------



## farmerjan

All the stuff in the tool box is from when doug owned this tractor... and realize that these tool boxes are not waterproof and it sat out nearly the whole time doug owned it and since we have owned it,  as there are not enough sheds to house all the equipment inside.... like they should be.... it is for just having emergency stuff....  sits  on the fender of the tractor...about 3x8" x 3 inches deep.... a catchall type thing... But it sure saved my butt today... I need to put a few more bolts and nuts in it and get some oil on the pliers....


----------



## Baymule

Why does stuff have to go a break when you need it the most? That was some fine side of the road repair you did.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow, good job with that repair! Isn't it amazing when things come together like that so unexpectedly? Makes me smile to think you had a bolt AND a matching nut!


----------



## farmerjan

@thistlebloom ... yeah when do you actually have a bolt and a nut that fits????? In the same place at the same time???? 
Not bragging, but I was proud of myself and amazed that it worked no less!!!!!! And worked good enough to get all the raking done with just a little extra overlap since that wheel wasn't down to rake on that side.  Luckily it was a front wheel, so not as wide a "reach" to pick up hay on that side.... I just adjusted where/how I positioned the rake to compensate.  Did a pretty good job if I do say so myself....

@Bruce , it's not that I want them out of sight.... they are impeding the line of sight coming out of the driveway onto a very busy road that everyone drives quite fast on.  I don't like sticking the nose of the vehicle out and it isn't smart to back out.  If they get moved to the other side of the property,  along the dirt road, they will be out of the way for seeing to get out of the driveway, and they will be more of a natural "barrier" as far as blocking people ogling everything going on at the house...and they will be pretty in the spring.  It is just that they have gotten quite big and are a hazard because you can't see up the road with them where they are.  You can not believe the people that are taking notice of the activity.... I am going to buy about 4 of the 4x8 "privacy panels... like stockade fencing, they come in 4x8 and 6x8...that Lowe's has... and see how they will work for a fence along there as far as line of sight for traffic goes... won't know until I put a couple up (stick 'em up temporarily, like with T-posts)  and then see if they will impede the sight line up and down the road....  If not then that is what I think I will do so that the chickens will pretty much stay in.... people can't see everything I am doing.... and I won't cause any accidents by people who can't see me coming or going in and out the driveway.  I might not like them.  There is 2 rail, split rail fence along the paved road.... BUT that sure isn't going to keep the chickens in.... Granted, some chickens will fly and can go over the 4x8 panels....and I might use them for screening with a chicken proof type fence.... 2x4 horse type no-climb fence.... maybe next year.  But I am thinking to use all the time he has the backhoe/digger here.  Want to pick out the places for the peach trees so he can dig the holes too.... may as well do all I can on the same trip.... it won't hurt the forsythia if they are along the road and the state "trims them" yearly as they cut the roadsides.... they can get out of hand.... as they have done where they are now....gotten big and bushy....not wanting to kill them exactly.... although with their size they are what many people would take out as they are sort of out of hand....

There are a couple of trees in the garden area.... a dogwood and a rose a sharon bush and a tree that is a "crepe myrtle" I think.  Would like to move them and make the garden back where it was... but will have to wait for the boxwoods to be gone.  Then I can sorta think about what I want where.... the rose a sharon  might go down along the dirt road too... they make a decent hedge type shrub.... still could see it.  There is a big clump of rose a sharon in the front yard near the ivy tree.... and another bush that I don't know what it is but will wait for next year for it to bloom(?) and then decide.  Not wanting to kill much off ---EXCEPT THE BOXWOODS----and the sapling walnuts that are taking over they yard.  Have 2 huge ones that have tons of nuts so don't need all the volunteers coming up. 

If I get the scrub stuff cleaned out around the trees, and mulched, it will open up the yard more too....


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Why does stuff have to go a break when you need it the most? That was some fine side of the road repair you did.


Thanks @Baymule


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Along the way had an interesting happening...



Miss Farmerjan,

Here is exactly why I thought of you when I could not get the snap ring off the PTO yoke on my mower.  I knew you would have figured it out.  I so much wish you had your own YouTube channel!  If "WT Farm Girl" and "This Farm Wife" can have one, then so can you!  I'd be a devoted fan.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ... there aren't enough hours in the day to do a video or a youtube thing... when things go wrong like that,  my concern is to get it fixed enough to get the he// off the road... besides, there would be so much  "editing" of the language, that there wouldn't be anything left.....!!!!!


----------



## thistlebloom

Jan, your plan for the forsythias sounds good. When they get huge and overgrown like that they can be pruned hard. "Rejuvenatative" pruning, cut right down to the ground. You will miss one year of blooms but they will send up new canes and grow well. This is exactly the right time of year to do it too. 
If you can get someone to lop off the canes to about 6" before they get dug up, they would also be easier to transplant. Then just make sure they are well watered so the roots can get established in the new spot.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like things are going along well.  You should be moved in by Thanksgiving or Christmas!  Yay!


----------



## farmerjan

@thistlebloom , so you are saying I should do a severe pruning before I move the forsythia? Like practically cut them down???? Was just going to get him to dig it up as is and move... have plenty  of hose to reach to water them in new spot to get settled in the ground.... There are about 3 or 4 clumps that have grown together into a "row" more or less.... It is over 8 feet high and the "end of the row" is about 4 ft (or more)wide and the row is about 10 or more feet long.... someone probably planted 3 or 4 plants and then they got neglected... especially in the last 8 years have not been trimmed at all.... I was going to get him to just scoop up each "bunch" or what ever  and plop it down in another hole along the edge of the property on the dirt road side.... I have never transplanted them, have always broken off a branch or 2 and gotten them to root and then planted....  Since he is going to have a rubber tired backhoe type thing, didn't plan on a lot of "human" transplanting....
Please advise.... I can probably get them cut back with the lopping shears I have....

@Ridgetop ... things are going along...... I plan to be in there by the first of the year, with or without the bathroom being done.... That is my limit for paying on the rent and mortgage.... Kinda made up my mind....
The floor sanding/finishing should be done within the month...I hope.... Glen said he might try to come open the doorway to the bathroom,  up one rainy day they can't do outside work.... he restores/rebuilds etc the old log cabins with the chinking and stuff.... and does stone work... so it is somewhat dependent on where he is on certain jobs if we get wet weather.... although he tries to have a couple jobs spaced out to where he can do inside work somewhere  if the weather is inclement....

I haven't gotten an estimate yet on the partial kitchen work/counter top etc.... might have that in a day or 2.  The "owner/boss"  had  texted me and said he would have something and could stop by the house late wed (today) but I said I would be gone all day and that I needed to take my truck in for work thurs.... so I would catch up with him towards the end of the week.  He had texted me to ask if I was satisfied with the work that the other 2 guys did the other day, as it was "his job " and they were sub contracting.  I was impressed that he would check with me that way.... said he usually tried to get back by the job to check on things but got tied up on another job til late.  
And I won't get an estimate on the "boxwood" deal and other work for a couple days at least,  since that guy was supposed to have the kidney stone surgery on tuesday after he came by on monday.  And he will be out of "working commission" for at least 2 weeks.... don't think that he has anyone working for him except for a few others that he works "with" like on the tree trimming/chipping etc.  I told him that was fine and he said he would get back to me in about a week.... I can live with that, no problem. 
Get a few estimates, and do some money figuring.... and then see how soon I can get all of this done...
I have to figure in the unexpected brake work on the truck ...too.....
#1 first  Floors ....#2 boxwoods and "yard/tree" work while the machine is here..... #3 kitchen butcher block countertop and the "island removed" and the tall sliding cabinet thing out next to the fridge and the replacing the door fronts with the finished plywood they take out from the sliding cabinet thing....

D@#N  I just accidentally erased a bunch of stuff I typed.....


----------



## Baymule

computers!


----------



## thistlebloom

farmerjan said:


> so you are saying I should do a severe pruning before I move the forsythia? Like practically cut them down????



I know it sounds very drastic, but yes. They will recover very nicely and will be healthier and better looking for it. They are tough shrubs.
Another thing is that with trunks cut back short it's a lot more convenient for seeing what you're transplanting. 
I would water them in real good, and make sure the soil never drys out completely before spring. Not saturated, but I think you are experienced enough to understand what I mean. Then in the spring I'd give them a shot of some 10-10-10 fertilizer. You will be amazed how they shrug off being moved.

The general rule with flowering shrubs when they get large and mature is to do a thinning pruning, taking out one third of the oldest canes every year for 3 years.
But if they are extremely overgrown and neglected, cutting them down to the ground gives them a brand new look. 

I coppice (cut nearly to the ground) about 30 Smokebush (Cotinus coggygria) every year. It keeps them shrubs as opposed to growing into a tree form. They do just fine and look great.


----------



## farmerjan

So, to try to remember what I had typed.... 
Tomorrow;  take the truck down and then come back and get the 4x4.  Haven't driven it in about 10 days so it needs to be run anyway.  Get the samples from today packed and sent out.  Go get the bull in and deliver him to the neighbor as the cow is due to come in heat.... go rake the last 5 rows of hay that should be pretty dry for DS to roll ... he is going to sq bale at least another wagon or 2 tomorrow afternoon then roll the rest.... he said he made at least 400 today just from the OG and the field isn't done.... I told him that it was going to make alot and it was dried perfectly from the sun and no humidity the last few days.  That was the kind of weather I understand that they have out west to make all that real nice-high priced alfalfa and such.  They can get it dried nice, and fast, so very little color lost  because they don't have the humidity.... Anyway, he sold about 150 from the first grass hay mix I had raked.... guy came and got it today.... unloaded off the wagons directly on their vehicle/s.... there was about 175-200 bales he said.... and he said he must've baled close to 400 this afternoon.... he will probably sq bale some of the grass hay I raked yesterday as some was pretty decent and he has sales for just a mixed grass hay too.... I'm thinking maybe another wagon or 2, then roll the rest so that nothing will get wet..... 
Then after that I will maybe go to the house and get the 3 sets of shelves washed off, and the cabinet, so that they can get pretty much dried and then stuck in the shed.   Mower is going in the carport.  Want to get the lawn sweeper under the carport too before we get crappy weather.... I see they left the decking boards that they removed... and I never thought but I bet the bottom sides of them are not all crappy so I could use them for the bottom shelves of the metal shelf units where they are rusted through instead of buying plywood.... and they will be sturdier... and "free".  I have told them to leave all the stuff/wood etc.... like I got all 6 hinges off the old shed doors.... 


So maybe I can get some of the baseboard panels moved in and more painted... just have to see the temps and the humidity.... so far they look real good so don't want to do more and have them be crummy or not dry if it is too damp/humid... It can wait a few days if need be.    I will maybe store the ones for the bedroom in the  DR as I know that I am going to have to have the carpet cleaned after all the wall opening and carrying stuff in and out to do the bathroom... have to go through the BR because that is the door that we can enlarge...No matter how good it gets covered, the carpet is going to get dirty places.... so will have to be cleaned.... it will be easier if I leave the covers off the baseboard heaters until after...

Just thought of something else.... they put down the vinyl flooring up against the tub.... so that room is going to need a new floor if I put in the clawfoot tub I want.... as there won't be any flooring under it.... never thought of that until just now.... one more thing to have to think about
I need to talk to Glen and see what the different options are....
But the good thing is that the plumbing might already be run for that upstairs bathroom... the hole is in the floor.... previous owners said that was the plan when they were kids but it was never done.....maybe I will get lucky there....

Got to get a bill for the decking and water stuff done the other day.... plus the 1st of the month is coming and rent AND 1st mortgage payment to make..... and need to hold back enough to pay for the floor sanding.... 

A few things may go on the cc for a couple of months,  until I am not paying both a mtg and rent..... will have to see what sort of estimates I get.... 

Time to get a shower and go to bed.  I slept REAL GOOD last night after a cup of hot cocoa and a little amaretto... might repeat tonight.  I don't want to get "dependent" but about a 1/2 shot or less. just seems to be enough that I don't wake up in the middle of the night....I like the flavor, but don't like so much as to "feel the alcohol".... but it sure has helped me sleep better.  Not going to look a gift horse in the mouth... if it works then when I am tired I will do it so I can get the rest.... my knees are aching from testing today too....
Oh getting old and ACHEY is not for wimps......


----------



## Baymule

Amaretto in hot chocolate? That sounds like a good nightcap. I have amaretto, I've only used it in amaretto Creme Brulee. I wake up at 3 AM too. Grrr......


----------



## farmerjan

I am not much of a drinker.... spent too many years as a cocktail waitress and watched too many idiots have a little too much.... before the drinking and driving got to be such a big deal (and rightfully so).... but did learn about alot of different drinks... especially paid attention to the ones I tried and liked... Can't handle vodka so no white russians... but like amaretto, and Kahlua so drank a sombrero (Kahlua and cream) or Toasted Almond (amaretto and Kahlua and cream)  or a frozen toasted almond.... blended... best with crushed ice and ICE CREAM.....like a good Pina Colada with meyers dark rum.... but not enough for the rum to overpower it.... so many drink for the alcohol and way over do it... I like the flavor so go light.... but a well mixed drink can sneak up on you.... a good Long Island Ice tea will put you under the table and you don't even realize it is as strong as it is....5 liquors..... one of the few real "hard drinks" I will drink once in a blue moon... There are others I don't even remember the names of because I just don't drink anything much anymore.... several "frozen drinks" that are good, and smooth.... and making any of them with ice cream is just umm umm good.... but boy do they have calories too....
I mostly liked the liqueurs.... sweet, easy sipping.... and of course lots of calories!!!!!  Never could get into the hard stuff like whiskeys, gin, vodka gives me a headache if used heavy in a drink,  a few brandies are okay.... but I like my amaretto..... and in hot chocolate it is just nice....


----------



## Baymule

Not much of a drinker here either. I just don't need any help making a fool out of myself--i do a jam up job all my myself. LOL 

I like Kahlua over ice cream. I make my Great Grandmother's eggnog, buy put half or less of the bourbon in it. Her recipe calls for 12 shots of bourbon, it will rip your head off. As an adult, it mystifies me how my non drinking parents would let me get sh!tfaced as a little kid, on eggnog at Christmas. LOL My mom said Mamma Wall made eggnog for breakfast on Christmas morning and she drank it as a little kid.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> @thistlebloom , so you are saying I should do a severe pruning before I move the forsythia? Like practically cut them down????





thistlebloom said:


> I know it sounds very drastic, but yes. They will recover very nicely and will be healthier and better looking for it. They are tough shrubs.
> Another thing is that with trunks cut back short it's a lot more convenient for seeing what you're transplanting.



Severely pruning off the top half *at least* of large shrubs you want to transplant will definitely give them a better chance at survival.  The plant is shocked at being moved and can't support the feeding and maintenance of all their branches and leaves.  You will see some die and drop anyway, so by pruning first, you are helping cut back on  the amount of work the plant has to do to establish itself.  The older the shrub, the more you should take back.  Since forsythia is deciduous it will "hibernate" over the winter.  This is not actually the correct time to prune it since pruning forsythia should be done after flowering in spring. The new buds set for the following year on the new wood before the leaves come out.  By doing this intense pruning at this time of year, you won't have many blooms on the forsythia next year, but will have your "living wall" of green leaves. Then if you want to continue the "living wall" you can propagate more along the fence here you want them.  The following year the forsythia should be back to blooming normally in its new location.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks both @thistlebloom  and @Ridgetop for the advice on the forsythia.  Guess they will get scalped with the moving.. at least that won't be for a week or 2.  

Woke up to clouds - expected, and sprinkles/showers -  NOT EXPECTED..... Took the truck down to the shop after taking the samples out and some other stuff....am so glad because the brakes are non-existent.  Son had jim come get me as he is still helping some.... he says he is leaving this friday for his sisters' in SC.... the camper is gone, from ds barn property.  So we came up the road, stopped at the house and got a plastic drop cloth I had at the house and took and covered the hay on the wagon.  Then he said that there was probably tarp at the barn, so we went and got it and did a better job of covering the wagon and then covered the baler too.  I am hoping, after looking at the radar, that the clouds are supposed to clear out more and it might be better.  Maybe clearing out enough and it will be dry enough to get the rest up.  I will not go up and rake the 5 rows until much later....
Then he brought me home so that I can pack samples and get the 4x4 ranger.  
So time to get the samples packed, and then go to the house and see if I can get something accomplished up there.  
Son had jim do some lawn mowing at the house, yesterday...  I didn't say anything.... whatever.  I did ask him if there was any tricks to starting that mower.... he went into this big spiel and i was very good and just listened.  I just will be glad when he has gone as he just gets on my nerves.... just me...maybe because he tries to be so nice and making jokes and all, that i just do not find funny.... i have no tolerance for the corny jokes trying to be ingratiating nice.  Just give me the facts about how to start it, don't need a big long roundabout spiel....

I guess I am not a very nice person....not very tolerant that is for sure.  

So anyway... that's it for now.  Guess I will see what the skies look like when I get up there as to what I will do.  Too damp to do any painting outside on the porch but I can get some stuff moved around.  Get the sweeper moved under the carport.   Probably go on and wash down the shelves and all.  If they stay out and get wet, that's not the  end of the world.  At least when it dries out again, they will be ready to go in.  Going to make sure that he puts the mower in the carport if he goes up there again to do more today.   I did tell him to keep track of his time so I can pay him.  Want to keep it on strictly a business level for however long he is still here.  Not expecting to have to put out more money to him, but the lawn looks better...except that it would have been nice if it had been swept at the same time....there's alot of dead grass clumps from the last mowing....
Know what, it is not life or death,  let it be whatever... won't last much longer.  DS has him doing some other stuff at the farm so that's fine....


----------



## Ridgetop

For you   

For Jim   

LOL


----------



## farmerjan

I'm at the new house on WIRELESS INTERNET... and trying to restrain myself.  He was here mowing... except he decided to start sweeping with MY NEW SWEEPER... and dumped it all in a huge bunch of piles where I don't want it.  I never told him to touch the sweeper.... Stopped him and said that I wanted the grass put in "this area" (showed him where)  and that I didn't tell him to sweep any of it,  that I just wanted it mowed. He said oh, I guess WE had our signals crossed.....  So the piles have to be moved to where I want to kill the grass for the garden.   I am beyond P. O.......
So I went and got the clothes off the line, and moved one set of baseboards in the house, moved the rest further towards the house part under the porch.   Moved some stuff in the carport so the mower can go there when he is done... and the sweeper had better be cleaned out too.  I am going out to talk to him and tell him that as soon as he moves those piles, that he can put the mower in the carport along the side and the sweeper cleaned and put under there too.  I am going to go down to the chickens and make sure they have feed and water..... I can't stay here or I will blow up and get really ugly.  Have to check on the cover for the thimble under the mantle in the BR... that will give me time to go cool off. 

We have gotten some clearing, then a few sprinkles, then a little lt breeze.  Hope it stays a little breezy and will dry out enough to get it all rolled.  I will go rake in about an hour if it looks to stay this way... might text ds and see if he wants me to wait til he gets off work and do it as I will be way ahead of him anyway.

Got to go breed the neighbors jersey AI again,  this evening, then will get the bull moved in the next week.....he can then be a clean up for her and for the other 2 they want to try to get bred. So don't have to deal with him today.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> it's not that I want them out of sight.... they are impeding the line of sight coming out of the driveway onto a very busy road that everyone drives quite fast on.


Got it and I totally agree! I thought you were planning to put them some place you couldn't see them at all which didn't make sense. For that you just dig and toss them. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> The general rule with flowering shrubs when they get large and mature is to do a thinning pruning, taking out one third of the oldest canes every year for 3 years.


Including lilacs? And how does one know which are the oldest canes, strictly by diameter?


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Including lilacs? And how does one know which are the oldest canes, strictly by diameter?



Yep, works for lilacs too. The older trunks/canes will have a tougher bark, it will be obvious once you stick your head in there and look. By doing the 1/3 over three years you will still have flowers each spring.


----------



## farmerjan

Came back by the house to put the breeding box on the shelf.  I went up to rake, and then saw ds stopped and digging hay out of the pick up on the baler.  So I went over, and the pickup tines were not turning.  Turns out he broke a chain that goes around 3 different sprockets that turn the pickup and the augers that direct the hay into the center.... had to take my truck and he ran to the barn, got a "repair link" as we keep several different sizes.  Didn't have the exact size, but this one would work.  Got it back together and then I went and got on the tractor and raked the 5 rows that were left.  Actually there were 4 on 2 sides and 5 on 2 sides where he had started a 5th round and then cut out when he had the trouble with the discbine.  So I got them raked, he was baling the other. 
Surprisingly, the hay was very good shape. We had had those few sprinkle sessions but it never hurt the hay. 

 Hopefully he is done by now.   I left after I finished raking, came home, got the breeding box and pulled the straw to go breed the cow.  She was in better heat this time, and I really hope that I got her settled but she has a difficult repro tract to get into, has an angle like crook in it.... but she had good discharge, so I am hoping that it will be a good breeding.  
Then I came back here, and realized the computer was here, so sat for a few minutes and got back on the "good working" internet.... Going to cancel the internet at the other house ... just paid for it so will tell them to just stop it at the end of this months payment.
I see j was back here and got most all the grass he piled against the edge of the lawn, moved up here to the garden spot.  He had said he was leaving tomorrow eve, and that he would be around the barn doing a few other things for ds, so I will stop and pay him in the morning on my way home from PT.  He put the mower in the carport, but the sweeper in the shed.... so it has got to be moved because it is where the freezers are going to go... I won't say anything, just hope that he leaves as planned so I don't have to deal with this anymore.... why I say something and it gets ignored....  Well, it's a done thing now.  Regardless, it is still something that I cannot understand...  I didn't speak in a foreign language.... So I will move it one day when I  have a minute, before I try to do anything with the freezers.....I think that I will just cover the mower in the carport when I store it for the winter, instead of trying to hang a tarp,  for extra protection.  
I have decided to bring the small infared heater up here to the new house next trip since I am not using it at the rental, and then I will have some heat at least in the room I am working in.  At least until the furnace situation gets figured out, hooked up and working.  

Okay, time to head to the house and get a good shower and warmed up and some supper.  Think some soup will be good tonight....


----------



## Baymule

With some people you just can’t fix their stupidity. If you poured intelligence in Jim’s ear and packed it in with a sledge hammer, he would still be stupid. Hope he is gone soon! One of our neighbors who has asked many times to borrow our tractor finally found somebody dumb enough to lend him one. He unhooked the bush hog and then wondered what that noise was and why did the tractor suddenly wouldn’t back up very well....... He unhooked it st the bush hog instead at the PTO on the tractor, backed the shaft into the ground, breaking the yoke and U joint. I rest my case.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> Regardless, it is still something that I cannot understand... I didn't speak in a foreign language....



Yes you did speak a foreign language.  The clear and precise language of competence.  It was incomprehensible to him because he is STUPID!  Also possibly with complications of testosterone - when _stupid_ males think that a woman knows nothing and thus they must think for her.  This is very common in _stupid _males, not in all males, of course.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> With some people you just can’t fix their stupidity. If you poured intelligence in Jim’s ear and packed it in with a sledge hammer, he would still be stupid. Hope he is gone soon! One of our neighbors who has asked many times to borrow our tractor finally found somebody dumb enough to lend him one. He unhooked the bush hog and then wondered what that noise was and why did the tractor suddenly wouldn’t back up very well....... He unhooked it st the bush hog instead at the PTO on the tractor, backed the shaft into the ground, breaking the yoke and U joint. I rest my case.


OMG......Yep, those are the things that keeps us from loaning much out to anyone.  Have a couple friends/farmers that my son would say go get it,  it is at so and so.... and never give it a second thought.  I would trust them with my life, my money and my son's inheritance.... Have a few other friends that I would do anything for, but not to loan them anything as they don't have the common sense to do something "right".... and if we ever borrow something and have something break on it... we will replace/repair whatever it is.... not bring it back and say "sorry"   and not expect to fix it....

The thing that got to me, is that I never said one word about doing any sweeping.... and he just took it upon himself to do it without having a clue what to do with the grass.... then dumps it along the edge of the lawn in the corner... in unsightly piles.... REALLY..... That royally ticked me off.  BESIDES, I put that sweeper together, it was MY NEW "TOY"...to try out for the first time...... and he took that away from me....Guess that sounds petty, but I was really looking forward to trying it out and "playing with it".....  And I wanted to make sure that everything was working right, and to try the different heights on the brushes.... he just dropped it down to the lowest setting so it dug down through the grass.... that wears out the brushes faster.... granted that is the first and LAST time he will ever use it.... but it was the principle of the whole situation.  
He did get most all of it moved, putting it on the back of the truck and then taking it off... all by hand since there are no garden tools/rakes/nothing there.... up into the general garden area.... but one end is past where I wanted it.  I will have to go over it and sweep it up and move about 10-15 feet where it is actually over the edge of where the lawn drops down so a natural end to the garden.....I was just soooooo aggravated.

He wasn't at the barn so I left him an envelope and texted him and left a voice mail.... Said where I left the money, hoped that he is able to get his life back on track in SC at his sisters and I wished him luck in the future....
(Just don't come back) to my place.....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, it is Friday.... raining and chilly damp.  I went to PT this morning, and stopped at the barn & left the envelope for jim.  Went by the piece of property next door to my son's house;   that we had mowed and baled... 1 cutting this year with all the trashy stuff that I raked around and will get bush hogged off;  ......BECAUSE the people that had bought it and then sold it less than 2 years later.... had planted a whole bunch of fruit trees on it.... that are sticking out into the field, and in the way for the hay...or  if he decides to fence it off more for the sheep or some calves or something.... 
ANYWAY, ds said he doesn't want the fruit trees there.  He did accidentally mow one, it was sticking out farther than the others and just clipped it.... but said that they are going to go..... SO, I am going to go get them all.  He won't get to it anytime soon so am not worried about that.... he is still too preoccupied with her.... There are about 15+ that are alive, several that are dead.... Some peaches, pears, apples... maybe some plums as I am not sure of their leaves....
That means I will have the guy dig all the holes for them and then get them moved this winter..... I still plan to move my trees here from the house..... and they are quite a bit bigger so will need bigger holes... and I guess that I will have to do some serious pruning too.... but the ones on this property have only been in there about 2-3 years at most... so ought to transplant easier????? 
So I went to the house after PT and drove in the end of the property where the old railroad bed was and is finally grassed over but would make a very good driveway.... and looked at the part of the yard I was planning on putting my peach trees... and deciding that the whole section there would make a decent orchard.  I don't know if these trees are semi-dwarf or standard.... they don't look like dwarf but.... the pears are quite tall already... but they have a very upright growth anyway.... I will have to get out a tape measure of sorts, to get an appropriate distance.... have to actually talk to someone who knows more about spacing to see how far they need to be from each other..... Of course, I want to put the different types "together" for better pollination.... don't have any idea of what varieties they are as the tags are completely faded..... Actually I am going to go online and do some research.... 

So for no cash outlay for trees, I will be getting a small orchard on the property.... and think that putting up the fencing will be good so that I can run the chickens and future turkeys in there too.....and to keep a dog in and that will help keep the deer out.....(or I will be eating venison!!!!).  Just have to get the spots marked.... and get him to dig the holes while he is here.... NEVER EVER PLANNED ON 20 OR SO TREES..... but not going to let them get cut down.... WOW... just because my son doesn't want to be bothered with them on the lot next door to his house....
So I am thinking that in the next couple of days, when it isn't raining, I will get out there and get some pointed stakes and put them where they need to be for digging. for whenever he comes.... don't want to put it off or I will be rushing to get it done on the day he comes to do the boxwoods and all...

So on the other side of this old rr bed.... which the actual rr bed would be impossible to plant anything in and that's okay.... I think I will put in the raspberry plants that I was thinking of.... maybe not as many as I originally thought.....but that is for next year..... the trees will be enough of a big undertaking.....

Also studied the couple of "trees" in the general garden area.... I think that the dogwood will go nicely where all the boxwoods are coming out.... and the rose a sharon can go down along the dirt road side,  and the crepe myrtle.... I am not sure.  That will take care of all the stuff in what used to be the garden.... although there is a good sized area still useable.... I will probably wait to get them moved(maybe next year) after I can see what it all looks like.......there is another bush there, not too big, that I have no idea what it is, and will wait for spring/summer to see what it blooms or looks like.  

Want to get the yard stuff cleaned up, trimmed, bxwds taken out.... so I can really get a feel for how it looks....

Got a price on the kitchen stuff... says it ought to not take more than 1 1/2  to max 2 days.... most of the material is there as we are going to reuse the plywood that is the "sides" where the upright skinny "pantry" cabinet slides in and out, to redo the fronts of the 2 doors and one drawer that doesn't match.... and take out the "breakfast bar" and get the butcher block top on the made-smaller cabinet next to the enlarged fridge space.....said max $1,000.....I don't think that is bad.... but I have to do the outside stuff first.... I asked and he said that to give him like a week or 2 notice;  and they could work it in.  Since it is his brother that is going to do the outside stuff....and that is a priority for me besides the floor sanding that is scheduled... and that I am trying to pay as I go so not to get a big debt..... he said not a problem.  They are plenty busy he said,  and I think that he doesn't "need" this job too bad... so that is all good.  And he knows that I really had not planned on this but since I got the butcher block piece at a discount.... I would like to get it done.  
Before that though I need to get the bathroom done too......which means the wall partly torn out.... and that is the trim boards replaced to match the rest in the bedroom.... I am going to wait on the permanent door to see what I really want, like my farmer suggested; and can use that accordion type door for the time being to close the opening to the bathroom.... 

Well, it is really raining out.... not pouring, but we are getting a decent steady rain.... PERFECT for the grass and all....really cool.... 57 up to only 64 today... wish I had gotten the rest of the daylily plants in.... I am going to use the weed eater again and scalp the ground then get the new plants in, and take some of the grass sweepings and mulch around them all.  Too bad I didn't get that done yesterday.... 
I did get all the shelves hosed off, and they are getting "rewashed" today... so ought to be able to go in the shed tomorrow or Sunday....but I gotta move the sweeper first....D@#%.....
I am going to go make something to eat.... didn't eat lunch so will just eat an early dinner... my stomach is growling.  Do some online research on the fruit trees while I am eating.... Have some mail to go through.... get some stuff organized for packing to move.... just chill out in the wet afternoon and evening....


----------



## Mike CHS

We got a little over an inch and a half out of that cell as it passed through.  It literally rained all day but it was light but steady.


----------



## farmerjan

We are getting steady but not as light as it was before.  I am thinking we will get an inch or so.... No wind though so that is good. Got the wagon covered yesterday, and the baler, but tarps not tied down all that securely, so no wind is good.  Got a couple of flounder fillets thawing... trying to eat out of the freezer some.  Going to go wash a sinkful of dishes and put some green beans in a bowl to heat too.  That will take care of the hunger pains.....
Internet keeps going in and out of course.... but there is no stove or anything at the new house and still resisting moving much due to anticipated dust/mess from the floor sanding.... I did text him to let him know that I had gotten everything moved out of the LR and the hallway.... and if he gave me an idea of when he thought he might try to come,  I would make sure that he got a check for downpayment of the 50% needed on the estimate/contract.... "HINT HINT" . I tried to call the phone co that I have the current internet through.... of course, no cell service.... I never think of it when I am out.  It just took the auto monthly payment out of the account.... so will not cancel til next month any way...


----------



## Baymule

We went and got Feed today. Robert came over and helped me unload it. It took longer because he doesn’t know how to hand it to me. He stood the bag up, so when I picked it up, I had to shake it to level it out for stacking. I was glad for the help though. 

BJ is down, he’s scheduled for hip replacement October 14. Went to orthopedic surgeon yesterday and said the sooner the better. Here we go! Right at that same time I have a bunch on Cornish to butcher and we’ll have the granddaughters from  October 8-12. Plus I have 8 layer hens that are on their second molt, so they need to go. We gave Neighbor Ron 5 Cornish and I got to butcher his and teach him how. That’s the neighbor that broke the yoke on the borrowed tractor. He brings knives so I can sharpen them. LOL So I’m gonna be busy in October!


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> We went and got Feed today. Robert came over and helped me unload it. It took longer because he doesn’t know how to hand it to me. He stood the bag up, so when I picked it up, I had to shake it to level it out for stacking. I was glad for the help though.
> 
> BJ is down, he’s scheduled for hip replacement October 14. Went to orthopedic surgeon yesterday and said the sooner the better. Here we go! Right at that same time I have a bunch on Cornish to butcher and we’ll have the granddaughters from  October 8-12. Plus I have 8 layer hens that are on their second molt, so they need to go. We gave Neighbor Ron 5 Cornish and I got to butcher his and teach him how. That’s the neighbor that broke the yoke on the borrowed tractor. He brings knives so I can sharpen them. LOL So I’m gonna be busy in October!


Busy is good(?)  but that is going to be nuts.  Just when you need to get a little relaxing after the girls go home.... oh, and the "wonderful helpful neighbor"   ouch, that is a disaster waiting to happen.  I know you will manage it somehow.... but adding him in is a dangerous combination.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule that is a tough Oct schedule!  The PT will keep you busy just hauling him to those appt for a couple months after.....at least even there you have some things slow up with winter.  Well, a little.  Maybe some chores can stop....garden weeding!

Farmerjan that floor guy needs to get there sooner than later!  He's holding everything up right now.  You have a lot of things going on at once.  That's a score on the fruit trees!!  I have 2 young apples and if the weather would act normal in Spring this yr l would get a few pieces of fruit.  They & plum have lost all past 2 yrs because of it.  . It's sad and maddening.  Plum is maybe 18....hold fruit for me....or burn!

We are getting some light rains here.  Should end tomorrow.  Scattered and not tooooo heavy at the farm.   Grass is growing well.   Chilly is here -- happy Fall!   With cooler temps a little earlier, may get some nice leaf color this year in the woods.  

With all the cattle, hay, etc....how many acres do ya'll have to "manage"?   I drive by a couple farms each week with a couple nice herds...maybe 30-40 head each, mature, quick guess.  Some nice angus.  ?or.    He puts up several hundred of the marshmallows every year.  Soon there will be calves to admire. I enjoy seeing them.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  I imagine that we make hay on about 175-200 acres.  All but about 20 acres of that is not fenced so we cannot run cattle on it.  About 35-40 of it is now improved orchard grass that we roll first cutting usually and then square bale most of it for 2nd cutting.  We got over 400 sq bales off the one 10 acre field there where they put up the cell tower, second cutting;  and rolled about 3 rolls doing the outsides and all that have a little weed/other grasses in it and that don't dry as well sometimes with the trees shading.  This last week it did dry pretty good with the no humidity even though it was shaded alot more than the hay that is more in the field.  First cutting we don't have alot of that problem getting it dry as the sun is so much higher,but this time of year certain sides will get much less sun and take longer to dry unless it is like this week with no humidity and the light breeze we got.  The places where there are fences, we make first cutting, then we will move cattle on to for late grazing after it has grown up.  A couple of places we don't always make a second cutting if we get late with the first.  Mostly mixed grass fields that we don't know if we are going to have from one year to the next so don't fertilize very heavy.
And about 35 of that is done custom for a friend.  We make one cutting and then he pastures that for his own cows, late in the year and into the winter.  We get paid to do that place. 

With our big 5x5 and 5x6 rolls we figure 1 1/2 rolls per head per month minimum.... actually it is 1 roll per 20 days for a dry cow and 1 1/2 rolls for a cow calf pair.... So with about 200 head "mature cattle"  cows, and anything over 1 yr old. like replacement heifers,  that is around  300 rolls a month 10 rolls a day, 20 cows per roll per day in real cold weather;   and we figure 3-4 months of "full hay feeding" .  We like to go into the winter with no less than 1200-1500 rolls.  Since we are feeding silage some now for the last several years, the hay needs have dropped.  But then we have also been holding our calves sometimes longer, although they do get silage, they have to have hay for the "long fiber" to keep their rumens working.  And there is the waste that goes back into the ground, but some of it is not eaten so you have to allow for a higher consumption rate to allow for that which is "wasted".  Years ago when cattle were fed mostly sq bales, the thoughts were what they would clean up in 2-3 hours and then the rest of the time they would be chewing their cuds and it would get regurgitated and all.  So what it boils down to is about one good sized sq bale per head per day.  50-60 lbs.  A cow with a young nursing calf needs more, one with an older calf less, but the calf is eating some to offset the cow.  They can only eat so much, then have to let the rumen work.  Many would break it up into 2 feedings a day and there was very little waste. 

Nowadays, if you are not rich, a great number of farmers have outside jobs, and so the chores need to be streamlined.  Hay handling needed to be made easier.... and to be a 1 man operation so to speak.  You can't find the kids to come help with sq bales like you could when I was growing up.  We'd get a bunch together, and everyone would go help, you had fun, it was a social occasion and worked hard, and made some cash money.  You can't beg kids to help for $10 an hour cash money now.  And the cost of making hay is going up, but what we get for it has not risen in comparison.  I used to help those couple of farmers when I first moved down here, for about $5 an hour... hay was selling for $2-$3 and I would take hay in exchange so usually got 3 bales per hour.... Here it is 35 years later and we can barely get $5 and $6 a bale out of the field.... but costs are 3-4 x what they were back then.... don't even mention the cost of machinery. 

Our rain was all day yesterday, the clouds should be clearing out here by noontime according to the weather forecast this morning.  Will have to check the rain gauge when I go out.  There's quite a bit of fog and clouds right now.  Looks like a nice weekend.  I plan to get the new daylily plants in the ground and want to dig up a few here, and get them moved.  Want to get my irises moved too and then have to figure out where I want to put the peony plants  so they don't get disturbed again.  The daylilies will probably get moved again next year after I see what all is in the patch they have there, and the irises can get moved more easily, but the peonies I would like to put in a place they can stay.  Also have one old rose bush here that owner cut to the ground a couple years ago, that I might just take with me.  He doesn't like them because they get too big and overgrown looking....

So it is getting near 9 a.m..  It is pretty grey and cloudy out.  I am going to get a few things together here, put dishes away and maybe do up the rest.  Have several bags that need to go to the dumpster on the way by;  may be do a little more sorting before I go and clean out a bit more stuff.  I also need to go by the pilot/wendy's truck stop to the "cardboard dumpster" and find some boxes that they break down,  to bring here to pack some stuff.  Some things I will sort through but alot I am going to just box and then as I get in there, and decide where and how I want things, can cull stuff out too.   If I spend so much time doing it here then I will never get through it.  Plus that way I can really make up my mind if it was worth keeping, and get more stuff for a yard sale put together.  I have already done alot of it, and the things now are more paper sorting that I would rather do up there this winter....and some kitchen things that I need to decide where to put them... some stuff is still in boxes now... and there are clothes like you talked about... some I would really like to get back into if the knee replacements allow me to get more active and lose more weight....

If things ever get back to normal, the local drive in movie theater has a "flea market" one day a month, and that is a great place to take and sell stuff...LOTS of PEOPLE.... set up is like $10 and goes to help support the theatre although their weekend night crowds are usually really good... but that is only 3 nights a week.... I would rather do that than have people coming to the house.... and you don't have to worry about traffic like with the busy road at the new house and someone getting into an accident, or people wandering all over your place.....Pain to haul it but you are less likely to want to haul it back home too.... Plus there is no pre scheduling, you just show up pay the fee, and it is first come first served as far as spaces go.... and if I get the fruit trees put in, I don't want people driving all over and running them over or anything like that....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> what it boils down to is about one good sized sq bale per head per day. 50-60 lbs. A cow with a young nursing calf needs more, one with an older calf less, but the calf is eating some to offset the cow.



The BIG SHOCK to those wanting to raise their own -- cattle are huge eaters!!  Plus in my area, it's $10 & up per 50-55 bale.   The richer, tested hay I buy for goats runs me closer to $20.   Yeah, it's not cheap!  If it's not available, then I have to resort to good orchard or mixed and supplement with alfalfa pellets, etc.  

Still it is less expensive that a cutter, baler or even ONE broken part!   
 I assume you also work another 100 or so acres for pasture/range, even while haying.  It's what I see with these smaller herds -- walking range in winter with the hay and silage out daily.   It's a lot different seeing 30 150# goats running toward you than 30 1500# cows!!    Of course either of can knock you down and trample!  😁 Better chance of living thru it with the goats. 🤔

With the light rains, should be a good time to dig those plants!


----------



## farmerjan

People don't seem to realize how much an animal eats, any animal... be it the cattle or the goats or sheep or pigs or chickens or anything.  They have to be fed enough to not only keep up their weight and condition, but to be able for their systems to cycle, breed back and lactate and/or grow.  It amazes me that beginners don't do their homework and find out What they are getting into BEFORE  they get into it..... Then expensive animals get sick, and cost even more with vet bills when good nutrition is often part of the problem.  Yet what amazes me, the amount of money people spend on fancy cat food or dog food....gotta have the best for kitty or rover.... and their own diets are fast food and convenience stuff.... and the "outside animals" are supposed to live in "nature"....  

Yes @Mini Horses  we probably have about 150-200 acres of pasture for the cattle.... some is designated summer pasture that is  not suited to keep or feed at or check on cattle in the bad weather/snow/cold.  Some is mostly for the fall cow/calf pairs for ease of  feeding, some will work best for the dry cows due to calve in the spring.  Lately those times are more overlapping, and partly because he is not getting things done with the cows, that need doing.  Got some now that the calves needed to  weaned off the first of this month that he keeps procrastinating about.... I am tired of saying anything.  They will be dropping calves again soon and will not have gotten much of a rest.   I keep hearing "we have to get such and such cows worked".... then when I say when,  he puts it off.... has to go do something with her or something.  I am just not going to keep on bothering him and when there is a problem, I will  just not say anything anymore.  I am trying to get most all my cows all together at one or 2 places where I can control things better with them at least.  Another reason why my dairy heifers are going to the farm for this first lactation.... not going to have them get screwed up because they aren't getting taken care of right.  I will be moving the bull to the neighbors next week, we decided that is best, after having rebred the  jersey... and then I am going to take the heifers to the dairy.... then move the other heifers up to the "nurse cow field" so they can get bred with the others in Nov/Dec since he never bothered to get the bull in with them in June like I said they needed to get bred.  I am perfectly able to drive the truck and trailer, so am not waiting any longer.  This next week I will just start doing some of this stuff even though things like getting them in from pasture takes me longer with the achey knees.  

Summer pasture is lasting longer since we had rains and it got a good "shot in the arm"  boost with the rain and warmer temps for a few weeks.  Now it is definitely cooling off some, and it will slow a bit, but the cool season grasses ought to grow for a bit.  I did see a maple that had about 1/3 gold and orangey leaves this afternoon on the way to the farm to test.  There was some frost here, killed some of the sensitive stuff, pumpkin vines, squashes and stuff... but not a real hard killing frost.  We are supposed to get chillier the end of next week, but don't know if it will frost.... many times we will get 4-6 weeks of "indian summer" after a "killing frost", but the last couple of years no real frost until late fall....

Yes, I plan to get the trowel out at the house and get some of the stuff up to transplant up here...daylillys, & irises . The peony plants are all died off on top so they can be dug and moved.  I think that I am going to just put them up next to the existing peony here so that I will know where they are.... then after the stuff gets moved around and all, might find a better spot next year.  The rose is blooming and is rather scraggly.... think I will leave it until after it is done and then cut it way back and move it up here along the porch for the time being.  There are 2 other rose bushes near it and they will stay and he will never notice that I took the one.  The one side of the porch gets some decent sun a good part of the day.... so ought to be a suitable place for the rose for now.   I actually saw a gladiolus blooming today..... but it can stay.  I will get a bunch more next year and plant them around.  I really like glads too.... 

Nows the time to plant daffodils and such... but don't know if I want to try to put in much until I decide on what and where things will go.  Maybe a few, but I don't know if there are any that come up.  There were a bunch that came up in the lawn  there at the stone house if I let the grass get tall enough to figure out where they were and not cut them down too soon.  They were cheerful....  bulbs are cheap, and these are too deep in the lawn/grass to bother about digging them.  

Haven't heard from the floor sanding guy yet... truck is not done yet,.....haven't gotten an estimate for the boxwoods removal/ yard tree work/oil tank reset/ hole digging yet.......

Did get the last spot in the BR painted under the mantle, except that I have to get some plaster/putty stuff to smooth out around the thimble that goes into the chimney there.... that is not used for anything.... but there will be more painting once the wall gets opened up for the bigger door. 
 I intend to work on the baseboards tomorrow again... maybe get some more finished.  We are supposed to have fog in the morning then sunny and warmer so ought to dry pretty nice.  Might try to paint the tops that are attached to the wall at least in the bedroom..... I see a few spots I missed on the bottom edge of a couple of panels... hard to do both edges and then not touch the cardboard I was laying them on to dry... so think I will do what ones are left, all but one edge and then they will be able to be put down to dry and then I cn do the other edge the next day or so and then they will be done.  
Do some laundry too since it is supposed to be nice.  I have several plastic totes that I am going to pack some of these clothes in once they are off the line.... and leave them here.  I can clean out a bureau drawer and bring the stuff up and wash it and then stick into a plastic tote that will keep out the dust, and put in the drawers when the bureau gets moved up here....There had been some mice into these drawers and so all the clothes are getting washed... and sorted through too..... 

I am up here at the new house now, so I could have useable internet... last night it was off more than it was on.  Going to call the phone company for sure Monday to get it cancelled as soon as the current month runs out.  I will just have to make it a point to stop here and do the testing uploads and all.....
Time to head to the stone house and a shower .....


----------



## Baymule

I did my research on small livestock, much of it right here on BYH. I've had cows, I like cows, but I knew I didn't want to wrangle cows in my retirement. I wanted something small, easier to feed, quicker to birth and raise young, quicker to reach slaughter, easier to handle. I studied goats and sheep, settled on sheep, then started studying breeds. I chose hair sheep, first Dorpers, then I moved to Katahdins. Since we only have 8 acres, small livestock fits better. You know how we have worked to get grass going. Keeping our animals not just fed, but well fed and healthy is at the top of the list. Having that steer sure makes me think about cows, but that's all I'll do. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

You will be convinced to not have them by the time he leaves.  They aren't bad so much as big and need more room than the smaller animals.   It's like a pig will root -- people say "grazers" won't and the truth is "just not as badly! "  Still will.  And chickens scratch up, make holes to dust bathe.....etc.  its life with animals.  That steer will eat as much hay as your 3 horses.   I got the bug to raise a couple pigs a while back.  Cute when small, tame as all get out. Then they started to remind me why I didn't want them -- CL here I come!    sure was good pork!  Sows & piglets sold fast.

Yeah., I'd take truck & trailer and move those cows where you want them Farmerjan.  When the DSs get preoccupied with a female,  all bets are off on getting any assist.  Not worth the worry.  He will notice at some point and ask. Why?  Tell him!  You were too busy.  Shame those ones aren't being pulled to wean tho.  Hey, one day the 2 of them may get them moved.  The hackles are that another is interfering with business and that needs to be separated, personal & business, since it's not her business.
Do you think he would actually marry her???.   At any rate, we both know things will settle down after a while.   It's nature.   Maybe winter will cool things off.   Not a fan of my DSs gf either!!!   His wife was a good person who deserved better.


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> The BIG SHOCK to those wanting to raise their own -- cattle are huge eaters!!





farmerjan said:


> People don't seem to realize how much an animal eats, any animal... be it the cattle or the goats or sheep or pigs or chickens or anything. They have to be fed enough to not only keep up their weight and condition, but to be able for their systems to cycle, breed back and lactate and/or grow. It amazes me that beginners don't do their homework and find out What they are getting into BEFORE they get into it....



Yes, so true. We have some neighbors who bought 9 cows from a guy who was "getting out" of the cow business. They live on 10 acres and naturally the cattle are fed hay year round. They are selling halves and quarters, but now after about a year at it they are realizing there is no profit when you can't graze them for most of the year. No homework. They did the same thing with horses, jumped in, picked everybody's brain then did what they felt like anyway, even though they got good advice from qualified people.
A lot of mistakes and bad accidents along the way, but maybe that's the way they have to learn.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

How easy or hard would it be to split up the business between you and your son?  It seems that he will continue to devote more and more of his attention to his girl friend and thus less and less time to you and your shared business.  Do you think you could start selling off your share of the business (mostly cattle, not equipment), thus making it easier to take medical leave to have your knees done and give you time to recuperate.  Then once you have recovered, perhaps you can start building back up your own business (cattle, etc.) and have your own helper(s).  I may be way off base here, but it seems that your son will continue to devote more time to his girl friend and less time to you and your shared business.  I hate to see you get squeezed out and see a good bit of your investment in your cattle go down in value due to neglect on his part (and inability to make up on your part).

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  the farming "business" is kinda complicated and there is no way for me to get out without giving up my animals. It would be a very unpleasant and difficult situation with him afterwards....  Not going there at this point. 
 I will give it some more time as I feel like there are some cracks in this situation again.... sad to say I am hoping she gets restless again.... might fix it for good.  She is not known to stay in a situation  for long term.... I just get  aggravated and here is a good place to vent without any real "backlash".... or things getting back to my son or anyone else close to the situation.  So, thanks for the suggestion, I have considered it.  But not ready for that yet.  If I get out, it will be with as many of my animals, and "cow families" as possible. 
  There will be a few changes coming especially if the knees get done and I get going and am more mobile again which I fully expect.  The exceptionally good ankle result,  has me wanting to do the knees right this minute.... but I need to do both at the same time in the interest of one time down, and one time pain, and both the PT guys saying that I will do much better in the long run.  Both of them have been doing this for many years, they are 40's and late 30's.... so not new out of school, so have seen many patients.    And I HAVE to have that same positive feeling with the knee dr as I had with the ankle dr..... 

On another note..... I am again on this wonderful internet at the new house.   Can not believe that I don't have to wait to get a connection and that it just stays there... not comes and goes.  It will be worth the extra cost over the one I had at the other house.  
It has been partly cloudy - partly sun all day.  Nice day, temps probably in the 70's as I haven't been at the stone house for several hours, and haven't moved the thermometer up to this house yet.  There is a light breeze, I did one load of clothes and brought more with me so have a second load in the machine now.  I will get the rest hung out and then take them in tomorrow afternoon as there is rain and storms coming in on Tuesday.....
I dug some of the daylillies and one patch of irises and brought them up.  Then when I got here I started work on the baseboard heater panels.  Got the edges of the one set done so they could get turned over to dry.  Did the second set for the LR and will do the edges the next time.  I also came in and did the tops that are attached to the wall in both the LR and the BR.  It is unbelievable  how they blend right in with the dark brown baseboard that runs along the bottoms of the walls in both rooms.  I wasn't thrilled with the fact that the brown only came in gloss, as the white for the DR I got in a semi gloss and really like that..... but they really don't look too bad in the gloss ... it's called rich leather brown or something like that.  The only brown I could get in a can of "brush on paint" , rather than a spray can.  Didn't want to try any kind of spray paint with the newly painted walls.... and my not very good ability with spray paint in general.   But I am pretty happy with this even if it is gloss.  
I have to get a couple more of the "sponge type" brushes.  The one I tried to clean did not hold it's shape very well, and they are cheap enough that tossing them is not the end of the world.  I could maybe keep them in a plastic bag and then use them again.... did that with the roller for the wall paint instead of washing it after each use, then washed it at the end.... worked good.  But I am not going to sweat it though.  I am trying to make sure I do several different places when I have one color open.   I am going in to move the drawers that my son still hasn't trimmed the sides to get them back in the bathroom cabinet.... and sand the tops of the 2 heater tops in the utility room, so that when I do the edges and whatever else I have, I can do those tops too and that should be the last time with the brown.  Since the hallway ones are white, and for now I don't think I will change that, I think that as soon as I get the brown ones back in their respective rooms, I will do the white ones in the hallway along with the DR ones.  Plus I need to get them out of the hallway for the floor sanding guy.  The bedroom ones I will put back on in the next couple of days since all I am waiting on is the edges to dry and the tops in there.  I plan to do the sanding of the utility room ones this afternoon before I go back down to the other house.  I am going out to hang the clothes now, and then plant the stuff I brought up so that they will be in the ground for the next rain.... get them settled in.  They will need some splitting up in a year or 2 but for now they will be in a place they can grow and bloom maybe next year. 

Needed to take a few minutes break,  time to get to work before I get fired!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, back again.  quitting for the evening, it is already dark out.  Sure is getting dark earlier....

The stink bugs have come out.... There were dozens on the porch today, I just keep stepping on them.  UCK     .  Hadn't noticed any up until today.  

DS came by the house, with her of course, to bring me back my plastic sheet that I used to cover the hay with.  I am going to cut it and use it to cover the 2 doors when he comes to do the floor sanding.  I will put it on the kitchen and DR sides of the door frames as he will be doing the threshold in each doorway.  Use the painters tape and that will help to keep some of the dust out of the rest of the house.  There is a door to the BR I can close that is on the inside of that door frame.  He asked how things were going, and I was painting another of the pieces of the heating panels, and then was going in to do the tops of the 2 heaters in the utility room.  He said that he would get to the plumbing on the sink tomorrow, and I said that it was already done, that the guys who came and finished up the deck boards had it on their list and they did it.  And that there had been a leak in the hot water pipe after they got it done,  and turned the water on,  so had to fix that too,  I said the only thing I hadn't had them do was the washing machine water faucets; they leak too a little;  and then I made it a point of saying that I moved the drawers because I wanted to get to the baseboard to get it painted.  He said to her,  mom got tired of waiting for me to fix the water..... and I didn't comment.  Then he said I will do those drawers tomorrow they have been there 2 weeks, and  I said, more like 4 since I had the closing 6 weeks ago.  
They both really liked the dark brown for the heater panels, said that the tops really  blended into the dark baseboard and it looks real good.  Then I got all the "everyone keeps saying that they will help move when you get ready"..... They had to get going though, because they had to go get her daughter....
And they could not believe how good the power washing made the deck look.  They saw it when it was all black and stained looking.... kept saying that it really looked almost like new.  Then he said that his father had a pressure washer, and she said her dad did too.... no one mentioned that when I first said about having it done....

And he brought up about the fruit trees again, that he did not want them there in the field.... and that there were some more in the back part of the field, behind the row of trees where there used to be a fence... So now I will take a ride and go see what else there is.  Said to get any I wanted that he would just cut them down to get them out of the field where the hay was we used to cut before it got all grown up in junk & weeds.  Guess I am going to have a pretty big orchard here....

Also found out that j has been staying at his house since he sold the camper, and that he hasn't left yet, but now is leaving tomorrow....didn't know if I had said goodbye or anything.  I just said that I had left him money for the lawn stuff on friday and said good luck at his sisters in SC, since he had said he was leaving Friday night.  She mentioned that the house was spotless and totally organized.... that she told j that he would make someone a good wife.... and I said yeah as long as they accepted his organization his way and didn't want to do anything different....

That is all I said, and I don't need to go say anything else.  DS can't see  how he got on my nerves.  

So,  time to go home.  Was going to go with him to Blacksburg tomorrow to the dr/therapist that he is still seeing;  then go to Rural King, as that has become a habit when we are down that way;  but he is going in 2 weeks again, and will get the injections.... said I was welcome to go either or both.... I wasn't going to bring it up, after he said something last week during hay making.... so I said well, I would just go in 2 weeks and he said that would be great because sometimes driving home after the injections is difficult.  I am not in the mood to go tomorrow anyway.  He did say he would be by to do the faucets and the drawers and asked if I would be here, and I said I would be in and out, but the door wasn't locked or anything.  I have a couple of things to pick up tomorrow, and should go get feed before it rains.... I can get caught up on some more here, and maybe get the rest of the baseboard heater panels painted.  If need be I can bring them into the BR since all the plastic is still down on the whole floor/carpet.  I do have to get the plants planted, maybe get more of them from the house in the morning.  I would like to maybe get some of the tires and odd stuff on the truck to come too,  on a trip up the hill.  I can do small loads before my knees start to hurt too much.  I really want to start moving other stuff but am holding off for the sanding. 

If he is here tomorrow when I am here, I am going to ask about the calves getting weaned....push that a little.   I will move the others the end of the week....Want to get the bull in and the heifers that are going to the dairy all at the same time.  They will fit on the trailer so will be one good load/trip/  2 places to go.  Then get the other heifers that need to be bred up to the nurse cow pasture, and will get the bull, back in 6-8 weeks and go right back up there with them.  Or use the other easy calving bull that is in the bull lot right now.  Besides after this front that is supposed to come in on Tues/Wed, heads on out, there is another stretch of dry weather and we will need to get on the other fields of orchard grass....then it will be getting on to corn chopping time in mid-late Oct.... time will go faster than you realize.  And the wall/doorway needs to be opened up at the house so the bathroom can get worked on..... 

Hoping to hear from the guy on the boxwood/oil tank situation.....with a price, so I can figure out how to budget for it.  I forgot my yearly car ins was due, so that is going to put a dent in the budget.....and I have to see about my truck brakes situation.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> So I’m gonna be busy in October!


So business as usual!



farmerjan said:


> The stink bugs have come out.... There were dozens on the porch today, I just keep stepping on them. UCK . Hadn't noticed any up until today.


I haven't watched it yet, we don't have stink bugs anyway, but Stoney Ridge Farmer says this is the best way to get rid of them. He lives in NC.


----------



## Mike CHS

The stink bugs have been around some all summer but they showed up in force on Saturday.  The shop doors were open so I'm going to have to cover all of the tools and put a couple of insecticide bombs in there.


----------



## Bruce

I think I'm glad we don't have those stink bugs. Fahr aints too.


----------



## farmerjan

Couple of quick things.  Floor guy said that he looks to be here maybe the end of this week... early next week.  So that is a REAL PLUS to have an idea of how soon.  Have left him a check for 1/2 as agreed.

Guy was here with another guy who does the tree stuff... he is on "no duty" for a bit after the kidney stone surgery... still has a stint but said that he is feeling okay considering.... They came as son was doing the faucets and the drawers.... which he cut too much off so now is going to glue them back on and just sand down instead of cut. I am just not very happy with it all, but since there is a possibility that I will do things different in the bathroom maybe next year due to no linen closet type storage and I hate the lights and huge sink top and could easily put a nice linen closet and a smaller sink and all in that space and be much more useful, I am not going to say much.  He did apologize and said that he measured them but cut off too much..... I am glad that they can't bee seen on that side when they are closed.... and he took the faucet to see if he can get the inside parts because I don't like the new kind he brought to replace them.  But I have no water now since he had to turn it off to get it drained down enough to get them off ;  they are up high at least.... but I am not going to wait forever to get the water turned back on...
So ds said that they could just pile all the junk-boxwoods on the back of the truck and take it across the road and dump it and we could burn it this winter.... we rent that place from the same people I bought this from. Gee, why didn't he offer that to me when I first mentioned it???? BECAUSE he thought I shouldn't take out the boxwoods.... well, they all were looking at them and the guy who came to give me the price, said with the vines growing up through them, that they would be getting choked out in a few more years.  And that they are soooo big, that you couldn't prune them down as they would never fill in and it would probably kill them anyway.... DS agreed.....   Yeah, because someone else said it.... he makes me so mad that he thinks I am not smart enough to think these things out, besides that I want to see out the DR windows at more than a huge wall of green bushes....

So, they are going to get back to me with a price to chip it all (chipper is $400/day....ouch)  or load on truck then take over to dump.....

Wound up testing a farm yesterday afternoon that I hadn't planned on, and ds wasn't sure when it would suit HER for him to help me test the big 500+ cow herd this week,.  so I called the girl that helps, yesterday,  and it suited her to do it today (tues) so I called the farm and it works for them so I am going up to that farm this afternoon.  Wasn't planning to do it until the end of the week, but she is tied up then,  and who knows when it would suit ds girlfriend....
Was supposed to go to NC for a check up on the ankle but it got cancelled and so that is just as well at this point.  They didn't have anything until end of Oct but it is just a check up so not worried about it being put off til then. 

Heading up now to run a couple of errands, then go on to the farm.   Did  not get the feed the other day, I will feed some pellets from the bin and the calves won't love them but they will eat them.  They like the sweet feed better.  The cows/bull will come in for most anything if I call them. Really want to get them in and moved around the end of the week.

Rain/showers today.... cooler.  60's.   Looking to get more/harder rain this afternoon.  Got the plants in that I brought up so they ought to get watered in okay.   It's getting there....
Excited about the floor getting done sooner than later.....


----------



## Ridgetop

I think you need  good cattle dog instead of DS.     No back talk, no disagreements, NO GF!  LOL  The dog would move the cattle when and where you wanted so you could truck them to where ever you want.  One dog does the work of 3 men!

DS is probably a great guy and great with the haymaking, but for your own cows, get a trained cattle dog!


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ... I hear ya !!!!!  Thing is, I have 2 cows that HATE dogs....one has been through a coyote attack,  and they will run a dog down..... literally will not work for a dog... Vet used to bring his border collie that he uses on several farms.... and he would have to put her back in the truck because of one of these cows.... and now there are 2...... I like to see a dog work cows, but I honestly prefer the cows hate them as I know that they will protect the calves til "death do them part" ......it is a mixed blessing.   So, yeah, like the reasoning.... and mostly agree with all of it.... 
Yes DS can be a great guy.... just lately his priorities are just screwed up.... and I am just going to work my own stuff around it.... Most all mine will come to call with a little feed as enticement.... just takes me a little longer to get around with the knees....


----------



## farmerjan

Just got here to the new house, about 10p.m.;  from testing the big farm.   Only 485 cows went through the barn.... they are calving some but there are still a bunch of dry cows.... I think the test the end of Oct and then the Nov and Dec tests will be alot bigger and longer as they ought to be up to the 525+ numbers with all the cows due to come in fresh.  
Went well, no problems tonight.... was done and left the barn at 9p.m..
Boy has it rained this afternoon and evening.... Really steady and for a bit it was raining real hard.... Supposed to pass through and now they are saying sun tomorrow..... 

Didn't get to do any of the errands on the way as I got going later than I thought from here.  So that is on the list for the morning as it will be too wet to much else for awhile.... 

I'm ready to head home, but wanted to stop and check the radar since I know that the internet won't be worth a plugged nickle with the rain, at the other house.  
Have to pack all the samples in the morning, and drop them off when I leave.  Might see about digging a few more clumps of the daylillies and irises and maybe the peonies too and get them set in here while the ground is quite wet....

Also got permission to pick all the pears I want from the neighbors' tree, so will have to get to that tomorrow if at all possible.  I imagine quite a few came down with this rain.  Don't really have the time to can them, but I will make time as I like pears and don't want them to go to waste.  Saw another tree where they are all falling to the ground... might stop and ask if they don't want them could I come and get them.  Geneva said at the farm testing that they would love to come help get some if I had anyone else offer free fruit like that.... might just take her up on that as she and her sister would be alot better at the picking part.... she said she really likes pears and they never seem to put any up.  So if that other tree would be available... might just call her and see if they can come and we can get them together.  But if nothing else, I will make it a point to go get the ones at the neighbors tree, for me and see how many there are.  

Time to head down the hill...


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like DS is "realizing" that he is slacking in some areas.   That's a good sign.   Maybe the "hot to trots" are calming down a little.

Mine is "supposedly" broken off with his gf.  Yeah, heard that before.  You know what I mean.  

Sure hope the "sand man" gets to the floors this week!!  I know it would be extremely welcome!!! And, yeah, burn those boxwood! Save $$,  You can mulch those trees with....old hay, cut grass, you have both.


----------



## Baymule

Pears! What a blessing! I quarter, core, peel and can them in a light syrup. I add the juice of 1 lemon to each batch and lemon peeling in each jar. They are so yummy, hope you get  a lot of pears.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is Wed. eve.  I came to the house this morning, did a few things, then spent some time on the internet doing stuff for work, and other stuff for me.  Paid a few bills that needed paying....
We had 1.4 inches yesterday with that all day rain.  Today started out sunny, but it is very windy.  Cool too,  I wore a long sleeved T-shirt with a flannel shirt....unbuttoned but still needed it to keep the wind out.  Didn't have a sweatshirt up here at the house and didn't want to go back down the other house.

So I had to go to the bank, that I meant to do on the way to or from testing yesterday, but just forgot. I then went by Lowe's...right down the hill from the bank branch... and wandered around a bit.  Picked up the new faucets for the washing machine since DS can't get the right type of "flat washers" to go in them......since I wanted the same type that look old fashioned.... brass/copper colored as opposed to the bright silver color of the ones designated as "washing machine faucets".  Looked at some other flooring for the bathroom since taking out the tub/surround.... it is going to need new flooring and so may as well do the whole floor which is very small anyway....5x8 maybe?  Have to measure it.   If I do something like a water proof squares,tiles, or planking.... then if I change the sink and cabinet, I will be able to add to the floor..... as opposed to something like the vinyl flooring/ linoleum-type that is there that is rolled out and then cut. But there is so much to look at and I just wasn't in the "looking/studying" of different types for very long.
  So, I came home, got the samples packed, and came up the hill to talk to DS as he was supposed to be cutting hay.  Well, he had cut one field, but didn't see him.  Called him and he said he had just left, he had a scratchy throat and has to go to a deposition tomorrow so wanted to go home, get a shower and get some sleep.  He has had to be at work at 6 to get the "oiler truck" ready to go so that when the rest of the guys get in to work they can started on these roads that they have been working on doing the oiling, putting down the "gravel" that makes these roads the "scenic  designation".....
Plus, it seems the kids kept him and the gf up quite a bit of last night.....gee wiz, I feel so sorry for them..... like it has never happened to countless other parents over the years.....How many of us have had to go to work or do other stuff with little or no sleep because we have to take care of the kids first....She can't handle it.....more than one.....with the sisters 2 kids there with her own daughter,  to help out the sister, while she is taking the other family members back and forth to drs and cancer dr appts and the other to dialysis a couple times a week.   Oh well, not my problem.... except if it is going to contnue to affect the haying as we are getting to the "real fall weather" and the time will be limited now.   Let's see how it plays out. 
Also saw lights at ds house last night and I texted him.... seems that jim hasn't left for SC yet..... as long as I don't have to deal with him.... but I am afraid that ds is going to get stuck with him staying at ds's house.....not being able to get him out..... I am staying as far away from that as I can. 
I need to take the mower and the new sweeper down to the stone house and do the lawns one last time.... intend to bring all the swept grass and leaves up to the new garden area.... but I don't want jim anywhere near it.   Plus I need to get the trailer with the couple of chicken coops/runs up here to this house so I can start to get the one coop together....move my purebreds here to the property.... ds will want to have jim do it since he is still here..... I wish he would just go to his sisters......well, I will wait a little bit on the trailer and chicken pens until after the boxwood/cleanup situation is done.  I can borrow a friends small trailer to take the mower down and bypass the situation here.....It is only about 4  miles all on a dirt back road.... not something I need to get uptight about.   Need to get a 2" ball, since I don't have one on this truck.
I have  a PT appt tomorrow, and then hope it will be warmer and no breeze so I can get the baseboard heating panels painted.  The ones for the DR need the edges done, and the ones for the hall need to be done while I have them off.  They are not in bad shape, no rust that needs to be worked on, so just painted with the same white I am using on the DR ones.  I really like that "semi-gloss" that I put on them. 

Been using the infared heater here in the bedroom where I can close the doors, to make the room comfortable to use the computer. 

Oh yes, I forgot to say @Baymule , I did bring up 3 plastic outside chairs....to use here.  Have one inside, one on the porch and one on the deck....so I do have a place to sit when I am doing stuff.....besides the stairs to upstairs..... and have a comfortable room temperature to do this;  since I cannot get service worth 10 cents when the weather was wet and windy.....


----------



## Baymule

Your son is just going to have to figure things out. As long as you have enough hay for "your" cattle, or do you store it all at his place? Slowly separating yours from his is a good thing. As for Jim, you are right, stay out of that one!

I love outside chairs, we have them scattered in several places. They are so handy. How nice that you have a warm room, REAL internet and a CHAIR to sit in!


----------



## farmerjan

There won't be any problems with the hay as there are several of his heifers up here with mine.  He won't be spiteful or anything, and will keep them all fed.... It is the sq bales that I really want to get made and all so he can get some income back from them.... and I want to put some of them in the barn for the calves during the winter up there when they come in the creep gate.  Usually I go around and pick up the bales that miss getting on the wagons.... so manage to get 4-10 out of a field at a time and that is about all my knees can handle getting in the barn at a time.... and having to deal with the nosy cows coming to the truck when I am unloading.... pulling them off the truck and such.... YOU KNOW how HELPFUL the horses can be.... well the cows are as bad or worse....!!!!

Time to head down the hill.  PT tomorrow, then work at the house I hope. Need to go up and see how many more fruit trees are on the other side of the tree line.... get a count then get stakes to mark the spacing... Will go pick up my 2wd truck tomorrow.... ds said he thinks he has a radiator to fit, says it is not leaking that bad,  so I just have to make sure I check the water until it gets changed....Maybe he will do the rear spring on it at the same time?????  The gauges all work in that truck too, so it will be easier to keep an eye on it.... If he doesn't get to it, I will just take it back to Wayne's and get him to do the radiator.... Brakes are the most important, and they are fixed.  I can get by with the other for a little bit.... we have to get this hay done first.


----------



## Baymule

My hay guy, Russell, got a promotion at work, has a company truck and now doesn't have any "early days" but must work until 5 every day, then the drive home. It has cut into his hay making. I've been getting antsy, didn't have any hay! He texted me this evening to tell me that he was baling a jiggs berrmuda field and will do coastal bermuda this weekend. Whew!


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday.  We started out sunny, and now is cloudy and we are supposed to be getting a possible few showers as a little front goes through...not supposed to be much.  Haven't talked to ds but he said he was going to cut more today.  There is a slight chance, 20% , for some showers on Monday... but it is going to be cooler this weekend.  It is a cool day with these clouds, and feels just chilly.....

Got my first delivery of sample boxes for work here at the new house.  Used all the ones at the old house at the big herd on Tuesday.  That is good.  I was going to move the 3 sets of shelves in the building but I just saw that we had a sprinkle... so they will wait for maybe tomorrow.  I don't want to do any painting of the baseboard heater panels, but might do the white ones in the house.  I did bring up the infared heater, and been using it a bit in the bedroom when on the computer at night.  I could put it in there, crank if up a bit and do the tops of the panels in there.  Also noticed the one small one in the bathroom has some rust spots, so will get it taken out and sanded and do it while I am doing all the others.  Going to use the same semi-gloss white that I like on the DR panels.  The bathroom could maybe use an ivory or cream rather than white probably, to match the wallpaper background in there,  but the white will be fine. It will go with more things if I wind up changing anything else in there.  

Thanks for the compliment in your thread @Ridgetop , but  I don't think I am any better than anyone else.  I think both of us do what we have to do....period.  Like those lambs, you did what you had to, and then "pay the price" in aches and stuff the next day.  Did that at 30 and 40 and 50 and 60 and will keep doing it until I cannot move or get up or whatever.  It does make you think that maybe it is time to give it up, but then I wonder what I would do;  and if I sat around and just did sedentary stuff, then my health will go to he// in a hand basket and I have no intention to have to go to dr appt after dr appt for this and that and the other.   The "family dr"  I had to have... Primary care Physician... they call them now;  their office is bugging me for a check up and that I need to schedule a colonoscopy, and then it is time for the flu shot and the shingles and pneumonia shot..... NOT HAPPENING.....then it will be for another something.....

I think that I might go down and dig the irises and the few daylillies and peonies.  I have to see about getting the mower and sweeper down to that house in the next week. I will blow some of the grass out the discharge on the spots where I take out the plants and you will never know that they were there.  Owner doesn't like the plants anyway.  His son mowed all the daffodils this spring that I was mowing around in the lawn until after they finished blooming. Get the lawn all cleaned up, mowed and bring all the swept grass, back up here since it will be really thick and I don't want to leave it looking like that.... and I can use the stuff so just load it on the truck as I get it swept up, and bring it up here for the garden area for next year on a few trips up here.  I will just do the real thick stuff, and there are tons of leaves starting to come off the maple tree there and they are fine for the chickens and the garden.   I think that I will work in that house, I need to get some more boxes from the cardboard box recycling "dumpster"  so think I will go do that.  I want to start packing my Liberty Blue dishes out of the china cabinet so they can get put into the china cabinet here as soon as the sanding dust is done.  I can't seem to get motivated today.... I think the weather has hit me since I was thinking it would be sunny and I could do certain things.  It is just chilly/cold feeling today.  I'd rather curl up with a book  in this chilly weather.... I think I just want to get going with moving stuff.... and I want the water turned back on here now that I got the new "faucets" for the washing machine.  I'm just frustrated today..... Don't mind me.


----------



## thistlebloom

It's been overcast and chilly here too. Well, the actual temp is not that chilly I guess, but it's been overcast all day. We have had a few fires in the woodstove in a couple of evenings. I love a nice fire, it's cheery. I have a hard time motivating myself when the sun isn't out  also, I know the feeling.

I agree with not stopping being actively working, whether it's employment, or on your own chores. Dh's dad had a stroke at 55, then took up walking to help his recovery. He quit when he was 80, and then just sat around watching tv. His physical health plummeted and within a few months was in a wheelchair. I think that physical activity is also important for mental agility and fitness.

Hey Jan, I finished the sidepull! Haven't used it yet, but I'll put a picture on my journal page.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I am here at the stone house.  Wound up putting the baseboard heater panel together in the bedroom and it really does look good.  Don't want to put the 2nd one together as that is the wall they are going to make the door bigger.... so don't want it to get scratched/scuffed up.  It was too chilly to do any painting.  Did get the plastic taped up over the 2 doors to "seal off" the LR and hallway from the rest of the house for the sanding.  I can go in the back door when it is being done... and now can go in the front and into the bedroom and around.  Trying to be pro-active.....
Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny again, and even if it is only in the 60's will feel warmer.  I  have decided to get the rest of the plants in the morning, and have several bags of garbage to drop off at the dumpster.... 

DS spent 5 hours in depositions with lawyers about the tower... now the crazy witch is trying to say he colluded with Verizon and used his "state connections" to get the tower on his property and get the board of supervisors to pass it... This woman has totally lost her marbles.... he said that she also went after his character in a letter to the VA state attorney general ?????? I mean REALLY?????  She really has a few loose screws, and I hope that this bankrupts her..... ds lawyer said that the 2 attorneys she had there are like $500/HR types..... said that there were several there on the thing on ZOOM... ds told me he told his lawyer when they left there,  that when this is all over, he wants to go after her for defamation of character and everything else he can go after her for..... there is no basis for what she is saying, other than she seems to think that this might get the tower taken down...???? She is really really nuts.  She said he was of low moral character, that he did underhanded deals.... and then called him a LIAR..... she dug her own grave there.  He is not perfect by any means.... but he is emphatically NOT a LIAR..... one thing he really has always been very very a big issue with him.  I could tell that it hurt him, and he was so stunned about it.  It did get brought up that if he is the one that doesn't care about others, that if he was so terrible, why was he the one that stopped to help her husband when he rolled his vehicle last year, and called her after she had driven right by and never even stopped to see if she could assist at the accident....which it had just happened about 10 minutes before she went down the road behind him.... and my son was about 5 minutes behind her.... and her husband was so thankful that ds had stopped and then stayed and called her and she came back up the road and got practically hysterical..... yet she said she didn't care about the people that were nearly caught in the fire 2 years ago when their car caught fire and couldn't get a signal and wentup the road about a half mile to get a signal to call out and that is when this whole getting a tower came to discussion....her actual words were, and they asked him to say it out loud in the deposition....and it is on record from a much earlier clash with her in the beginning.... "I don't give a F@#K about those people who didn't have service when the fire got started".... 
@rachels.haven .... another of the MASSACHUSETTS finest  idiot A$$holes...... now you know why we moved away from the crazy northeast nutcases.....

So, I didn't get as much accomplished as I should have today.  I did get the new aerator thing on the end of the faucet in the laundry room.... the other was so clogged and crappy.... put the 2 faucets there at the washing machine for him to put on as there aren't the wrenches there.... did some little piddly stuff.  But I just could not get into it today.   Got a list of  "to do" things for tomorrow..... then I went by to see what he was mowing and that is when we talked about the deposition.... went down to the barn and got him 2 cans of fuel for the tractor so he could keep mowing.... then came down the hill.  I have a pile of mail and stuff  I am going to go through... and put all the papers in a bag for burning....or composting for the garden.... 

No cardboard in the dumpster, so will have to go back by there in a day or 2.  They just are not using much stuff so not much there.  They had  emptied it and I thought by now that there would be some, but only a couple of small boxes and some crappy stuff that I couldn't reach either....I like the boxes that their frozen FF come in.... nice and heavy and good size for me to carry.... a few other ones I have gotten over the years that you get to know which are worth getting.  

PT guy is going up to see his mom tomorrow in MD that had the replacements.  And yes, the do complete removal on the ones that are bad, but it is still called the maako procedure... and it took 2 1/2 hours for BOTH to be done.  And it is still less "invasive" as far as the tendons and ligaments are concerned with their attachment to the bones...They also "glue" the incisions, not stitch or staple.... my ankle was stitched and the incision and stitches places are noticeable...  He promised to tell me more next week at my next appointment.  

Gotta get the house - bathroom - done and get moved before I make any definite plans for the surgery too.... not going to have the same aggravation with not being able to go 20 ft to use the bathroom instead of clear across the house and through 2 doors and 2 different steps/levels....of course, I plan on going into a rehab for the first 20 days after anyway.... she had it done last week... so about 8 days now....


----------



## Baymule

You've got to be kidding!! The evil witch is suing and making all sorts of wild claims? Why, o why is good food, water and oxygen wasted on human garbage like her when it could be given to a murderer on death row. She needs to run off the road in a single car accident and expire. yeah, I said it. She is a total waste of space. I hope your son goes after her and makes her pay.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Baymule , she is more than evil.  She is totally off her rocker.  They are trying to establish a relationship and friendship between my son and the "contact guy" with Verizon.... whom he had never met prior to the start of the tower application process.... trying to say he initiated the whole thing;   when Verizon came to  him.... I mean she is really truly crazy....she has a very bad reputation with people in the county offices because of some of the idiotic stuff she has brought up in the past.   I can't say what you did, but am in total agreement.... only I have thought that fair justice would be for her to have it in an area that has no service and to linger in agonizing pain because she cannot get out a phone call.  
I don't see where she is going to be able to "make a case" when this is all said and done.... but it is very nerve wracking and upsetting to him.  His lawyer is good, and Verizon is now involved so they are footing the bill.  

Tower is up, all the landscaping and fences are up.  They are going to have to come back in with the crane because they put the wrong receivers on the tower and they stick out too far.... will have to replace with the ones that are only 18 inches out from the tower as was agreed on, not the 28 inches that the present ones stick out.  Again, someone not paying attention to the final agreement and specs.  Just like they put up a chain link fence and then had to come back and add the stockade type panels because that was what was agreed on at the meeting that last night before the approval was given....  OH WELL....
It has been an experience.  

Got down to 48 last night.  Sun is out and I am going to head up the hill here in a little bit.  Still a cool 56 ....Going out to dig the rest of the daylillies, about 4-5 clumps maybe, and the reblooming irises... and hopefully the peonies.  The rose will wait for after frost as it is still blooming.  Got several bags of stuff to drop at the dumpsters.... 

Got to make the first mortgage payment too.  Everything hit all at once and it will be tight for a couple of weeks while I get some of this stuff done.  I will sure be glad when I am not paying both the rent and mortgage even though I knew that I was going to do it for a couple months.  Sure hope that the floors get started pretty soon so that dusty mess is done with. Gonna take a few extra days to do the drying though because there is no heat in the house.  I need to ask him about how long it takes to dry. No question in my mind... I will be out of the rental by the first of the year....not going to pay more than I have to.  I had originally thought that Nov.... but the closing was off by a month, so then Dec.... but won't get everything done by then.... But Jan. 1st, 2021   I will OFFICIALLY be out of here and in there....

Gotta ask my son to please get those shut off valves back on the washing machine pipes so that I can turn the water back on in the house.  At least I used to be able to use the bathroom.... now can't flush cuz no water... and yeah, I could get a bucket of water.... but come on.....  
Haven't heard back from the guy about the outside work, getting the oil tank situated so I can get the furnace guy there to do that. 
$$$$$$ and more $$$$$$$.  Everything is taking twice as long and costing twice as much as I was kinda trying to budget for.... 

Kinda like when everything hit you guys @Baymule , and you decided to go back to work for awhile... I need another job for a couple of months....

Oh, I forgot, I have to go up and recheck and count the fruit trees so I can get some idea of the number of holes to get him to dig while he is there too.  And get some stakes to get put in the ground.  I have been told that 15 ft apart will pretty much be sufficient..... usually 10 ft for dwarfs....15 for semi-dwarf..... 20 for full size trees.  The way the one bunch is planted in the field I am thinking that they are dwarf or semi dwarf.  Got to get a tape measure and see how far apart they are now.... not that those people were the smartest so might not have known what they were doing anyway.... it is not life or death to get the holes dug but seems foolish not to do it when he is there.  I would ask my son to do it with the backhoe he has, but he doesn't have time for anything else it seems.... I am going to probably ask him to dig the trees once it gets cold weather and they go dormant. He will have to dig the 3 at this house to move since they are alot bigger.  Plan to put them at the end of the area I have designated for the fruit trees....and then put the other peaches near them... cross pollination if needed, as there is another peach here that was here and I think it might be cross pollinating mine.... owner gets a couple peaches off it and then the ground hogs get the rest when they fall....such a waste.  

I also sent an e-mail to a company that is called Edible Landscapes.... recommended to me at one of the plant nurseries that I stopped at the other day.  Explained that I had an opportunity to "rescue" these fruit trees and move them, and wanted some advice and possible consultation.... guy is away and the lady that answered my e-mail, said that she would see that he got the e-mail next week when he returned and would see if they could offer me some help or advice.  I mostly want to know if there is any special "tricks" I should know to getting them moved and pruned.  That is one thing that I need to learn, pruning fruit trees properly so that they produce fruit and are strong healthy trees. 

Okay, going to get going and see what I can get accomplished.  Feeling more like getting with it... sun helps to be more positive.... Guess I just needed a down day yesterday;  I did get a few things done but not much.  I ought to be able to get the shelf units in the building today as it is dry, get them all situated.  Maybe try to take some of the tires and stuff here, up with me too.... Got some more clothes to take up to wash,  so have got to get the water back on.... I can at least do that while I am doing something else... and get them on the line to dry... will have a bureau with totally empty drawers pretty soon to move.....
PROGRESS n little steps....


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> Yes, @Baymule , she is more than evil.  She is totally off her rocker.  They are trying to establish a relationship and friendship between my son and the "contact guy" with Verizon.... whom he had never met prior to the start of the tower application process.... trying to say he initiated the whole thing;   when Verizon came to  him.... I mean she is really truly crazy....she has a very bad reputation with people in the county offices because of some of the idiotic stuff she has brought up in the past.   I can't say what you did, but am in total agreement.... only I have thought that fair justice would be for her to have it in an area that has no service and to linger in agonizing pain because she cannot get out a phone call.
> I don't see where she is going to be able to "make a case" when this is all said and done.... but it is very nerve wracking and upsetting to him.  His lawyer is good, and Verizon is now involved so they are footing the bill.
> 
> Tower is up, all the landscaping and fences are up.  They are going to have to come back in with the crane because they put the wrong receivers on the tower and they stick out too far.... will have to replace with the ones that are only 18 inches out from the tower as was agreed on, not the 28 inches that the present ones stick out.  Again, someone not paying attention to the final agreement and specs.  Just like they put up a chain link fence and then had to come back and add the stockade type panels because that was what was agreed on at the meeting that last night before the approval was given....  OH WELL....
> It has been an experience.
> 
> Got down to 48 last night.  Sun is out and I am going to head up the hill here in a little bit.  Still a cool 56 ....Going out to dig the rest of the daylillies, about 4-5 clumps maybe, and the reblooming irises... and hopefully the peonies.  The rose will wait for after frost as it is still blooming.  Got several bags of stuff to drop at the dumpsters....
> 
> Got to make the first mortgage payment too.  Everything hit all at once and it will be tight for a couple of weeks while I get some of this stuff done.  I will sure be glad when I am not paying both the rent and mortgage even though I knew that I was going to do it for a couple months.  Sure hope that the floors get started pretty soon so that dusty mess is done with. Gonna take a few extra days to do the drying though because there is no heat in the house.  I need to ask him about how long it takes to dry. No question in my mind... I will be out of the rental by the first of the year....not going to pay more than I have to.  I had originally thought that Nov.... but the closing was off by a month, so then Dec.... but won't get everything done by then.... But Jan. 1st, 2021   I will OFFICIALLY be out of here and in there....
> 
> Gotta ask my son to please get those shut off valves back on the washing machine pipes so that I can turn the water back on in the house.  At least I used to be able to use the bathroom.... now can't flush cuz no water... and yeah, I could get a bucket of water.... but come on.....
> Haven't heard back from the guy about the outside work, getting the oil tank situated so I can get the furnace guy there to do that.
> $$$$$$ and more $$$$$$$.  Everything is taking twice as long and costing twice as much as I was kinda trying to budget for....
> 
> Kinda like when everything hit you guys @Baymule , and you decided to go back to work for awhile... I need another job for a couple of months....
> 
> Oh, I forgot, I have to go up and recheck and count the fruit trees so I can get some idea of the number of holes to get him to dig while he is there too.  And get some stakes to get put in the ground.  I have been told that 15 ft apart will pretty much be sufficient..... usually 10 ft for dwarfs....15 for semi-dwarf..... 20 for full size trees.  The way the one bunch is planted in the field I am thinking that they are dwarf or semi dwarf.  Got to get a tape measure and see how far apart they are now.... not that those people were the smartest so might not have known what they were doing anyway.... it is not life or death to get the holes dug but seems foolish not to do it when he is there.  I would ask my son to do it with the backhoe he has, but he doesn't have time for anything else it seems.... I am going to probably ask him to dig the trees once it gets cold weather and they go dormant. He will have to dig the 3 at this house to move since they are alot bigger.  Plan to put them at the end of the area I have designated for the fruit trees....and then put the other peaches near them... cross pollination if needed, as there is another peach here that was here and I think it might be cross pollinating mine.... owner gets a couple peaches off it and then the ground hogs get the rest when they fall....such a waste.
> 
> I also sent an e-mail to a company that is called Edible Landscapes.... recommended to me at one of the plant nurseries that I stopped at the other day.  Explained that I had an opportunity to "rescue" these fruit trees and move them, and wanted some advice and possible consultation.... guy is away and the lady that answered my e-mail, said that she would see that he got the e-mail next week when he returned and would see if they could offer me some help or advice.  I mostly want to know if there is any special "tricks" I should know to getting them moved and pruned.  That is one thing that I need to learn, pruning fruit trees properly so that they produce fruit and are strong healthy trees.
> 
> Okay, going to get going and see what I can get accomplished.  Feeling more like getting with it... sun helps to be more positive.... Guess I just needed a down day yesterday;  I did get a few things done but not much.  I ought to be able to get the shelf units in the building today as it is dry, get them all situated.  Maybe try to take some of the tires and stuff here, up with me too.... Got some more clothes to take up to wash,  so have got to get the water back on.... I can at least do that while I am doing something else... and get them on the line to dry... will have a bureau with totally empty drawers pretty soon to move.....
> PROGRESS n little steps....


Don’t forget to call the 811 number before you have them start digging, so they mark where any utilities might be buried! 
(I’m sure you know that. I just wanted to say it out loud though.)


----------



## rachels.haven

I'm sorry you're still dealing with that lady. I've been joking to my husband I'd run around and take all the "M"'s  off the traffic signs around here that read "Massachusetts" because that would be more accurate and descriptive. I didn't realize the entitled local wildlife survived outside their natural habitat that long and long enough to be a thorn in your side for this long to boot. I was hoping she'd faded into the background and found some other vice to occupy her dark, empty time on earth rather than keep bothering you.
Too bad you can't box them both up, ship them back up here, have them buy our house and we'll come live in their house and enjoy having cell service and leaving you alone. We don't that here so she'll feel right at home. Not sure what their heckhole would look like though (our heckhole looks expensive to heat and cool probably with too many bedrooms for just a couple, and sky high taxes, but hey _NO CELL SERVICE_ and plenty of fake isolation  ).


----------



## farmerjan

@rachels.haven ; the thing is, she has cell service where she is, it comes off a tower 5 miles south... but the service is getting "worse" due to the stay at home stuff.... plus the cell tower there was to help with some dead spots, like right at my son's barn which is lower down, there on that same property, the firehouse down the road that does not have cell reception inside the building,  and to help get service over the hill on the other side of that hill, where I am still renting... because it is really bad over there, and to have better service because of the towers being overloaded.  They are hoping that it will bounce signals off the towers that are both north, and the one south, and even the one that is near 10  miles away to the west in Middlebrook in the more country area since their service is spotty too.    So part of what it amounts to, is it has "ruined her view" of the mountains..... and will devalue her property for when they decide to sell, compared to the value it is now.... More and more people are looking for cell towers to make sure they have service.... they are not noisy, no traffic except the once a month service and whatever the guys have to do.... no people in and out at all hours of the day and night.... just she doesn't want to look at it..... and she has a gripe against us from over 10 years ago when she accused us of overcharging her to make hay on her property.... we were the 3rd person they had had in there in 5 years because she is so miserable to deal with.  Said "you southerners think you can just gouge us Yankees because we move in here with money to buy the land you are too dumb to be able to hold on to"..... And we are as much/more Yankee than they are.   (Mass by way of Ohio and I don't know where else....) my family came over on the Mayflower...... settled parts of Ct..... but she said we were charging too much to make the hay.... same as what we charged anyone else to make hay..... that was the last year we made any there either.  They couldn't get anyone else to come in after that and now graze the "rescue horses" she has.... useless, because no one ever rides or anything.... but they are "very valuable".... give me a break.  I had horses for years, they are only as valuable as what you do with them, or their bloodlines for breeding.  Hay burners is what they are otherwise.  I kept my old mare until she was like 28 because she deserved the retirement.... I had her from 1 1/2 years old.... but she was only valuable to me... and that was priceless... with years of riding and all.... Hers do nothing  except get loose out on the road when they go in and out the gate and don't watch....  

Dumb B%@#H.


----------



## thistlebloom

Maybe she'll go blind and then she won't have to look at the tower.


----------



## Baymule

She should divorce her husband and marry my ex husband. they could be miserable A-holes together.


----------



## farmerjan

Her husband is a nice guy.  Don't know why he stays.... might just be easier.... plus she would take him for all he is worth if he did leave her.  Wish she would just fall out of the sky on a flight back up north.... with no one else suffering any consequences....


----------



## Bruce

So she'd have to be piloting her own broom?


----------



## farmerjan

Going to head down the hill.  I worked on the baseboard heat panels.  The ones in the bathroom, and the hallway,  were quite rusty, so had to do quite a bit of sanding.  Got 1 coat on all the white ones, and the 2nd coat on the white ones that go in the DR.
The painted to match baseboard heater panels look so good, now the baseboard is looking kinda shabby... I might get some Minwax or something to go over them and "freshen them up"....   Figures.... but better to do it while the room is still pretty much empty....
 I did get the irises and the rest of the daylillies dug this morning.  Loaded a couple of mounted tires and brought it all up here.  I will try to get them in the ground tomorrow.  Did not get the peonies dug today, hopefully tomorrow. 
Plan to bring up some more of the clothes to do some washing... he promised to get the faucets back on the pipes for the washing machine tomorrow.  Did get my truck  brought to the new house from the shop.  DS said he ordered a new radiator, but that I can drive it if I need to just to check the water.  Of course, ordering it and getting it in the truck are a long way apart....

I wound up on the tractor and raked one field but the other was too green still. It will have to be tedded out tomorrow I know that I will be on the tractor tomorrow for part of the day either tedding or raking or something. 

 Possible frost tonight so I am putting the spider plants I brought up here inside tonight.  After a couple of chilly nights we are supposed to be back to more normal temps of 70's days and 40-50's at night.


----------



## rachels.haven

Some parts of Ohio, especially around the big cities..are not great places. There are a lot of sue happy people there too, especially if they think they can make enough of a fuss to win. My parents lived there for a while. They have a bad neighbor/attempted property lawsuit story too long to share here. Also, people like to lane straddle near the big city when they drive to prevent you from passing them in any lane (so you can't get somewhere first??? I don't understand this) and they don't care about slippery conditions and are always getting in stupid accidents as long as they get there first (?). Nothing good can come of any of this. The best out of state reaction to the lane straddling is to drive a bigger, older car, continue on your path in your own lane and "push" them out of the lane (thanks for teaching me this, Mom). I hope you and DS can push her off the road and out of your lane and keep driving.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday eve.  Got the peonies dug this morning and broke off some of the tubers... They went deep.   Oh well,  maybe they will grow and there will be some for a new person there.  Have to figure out where to put them here, the one place I wanted to put them,  there are rocks down not very far so have to change.  Might put them along the front porch for the winter/next year until I get more of the yard work done.   Still have not gotten the irises or the daylily's in that I dug yesterday.  Hopefully tomorrow.   It is hard on the knees, I can't really push down on the shovel very hard to get the holes dug.....
Also HAVE to go up and check out the rest of the fruit trees so that I have a count and can start marking the holes.....

Still haven't gotten a price on the boxwood removal/yard cleanup stuff.  Got another guy I am going to call and see what he has to say.  I really want to get this done... get the oil tank reset and all so I can get the furnace guy here too.  It was down to 43 last night.... I want heat in this house when I am here...🥶

Wound up raking hay this afternoon for about 3 1/2 hours.  It was sunny and not quite as breezy.  DS tedded out the one field that I had started raking and that I texted him that it was too green.  It was a lot better late this afternoon. The other 3 smaller fields I did, one was okay, the other 2 were quite green.  They should have been tedded out too.  I thought he was going to do all them.  So tomorrow I will go and turn over the 2 smaller fields and hope that they will dry more.  I think he is going to roll it but there is quite a bit of hay.  
He did come by and get the washing machine faucet cutoffs on and I do have water.....

Didn't do anything with the heater panels, today.  It is supposed to warm up more after the front comes through on Sunday eve/Monday morning....down to less than 20% passing shower,  I expect that he will mow more hay tomorrow as it is supposed to be nice through Thursday.  Really want to get done with hay for the year.   Still have 2 big fields of orchard grass to do.... 10 ac and 13 ac.....They will be mostly sq bales  for sale.... and our use.  Good late cuttings.  I wish I was closer to @rachels.haven , to be able to sell her some.  Even some of this grass hay looks real nice.  Got to get some into the barn for the calves this winter, up at the nurse cow field.  
Still haven't taken the heifers up to the dairy.....
Corn chopping is coming up soon.  I am ready for the fall work to get wrapped up.  

I saw the neatest thing this eve at the place I was raking hay.  The woman who owns it, her husband was killed in that freak jousting accident a year ago.... was using something called a nut roller or nut gatherer.... it is like a sphere made out of metal ... lots of  springy like wires so to speak... and as you roll it across it picks up the walnuts.... It is really neat.  Reminds me of a bingo thing that they turn and then get the number out of,  sorta..... Going to see if our Lowe's has them in stock.... says they carry them... I can get them off the internet cheaper... but shipping won't get them here before mid Nov.... from china.... and I want to be able to pick up the walnuts now.... Really really neat.....Made short work of gathering them, just pull the wires apart a bit to empty into a bucket or whatever....There are 2 large walnut trees here, plus some across the road just falling all over.... be a good winter project to do  (in my spare time) Sure don't want to try to pick them up by hand.... Was considering the sweeper, don't know if it would get them; ; but this is so simple to use....I am going to go down there in the morning to see if they have them.  

So tomorrow I will rake the hay  in the lots in the big subdivision that we still make... use the tractor with the big wheel rake.... I used the Farmall H today for the little fields  as it is so much easier to maneuver.... sure hope that he cuts some of the good orchard grass so that we can get that done while the equipment is here close.... then move the stuff 5 miles down the road to the other orchard grass field....

Past time to head down the hill.... want a shower and a bowl of soup....


----------



## Baymule

It is a shame that 600+ miles separates you and @rachels.haven she sure could use the hay! I have been onto my hay guy, Russell about hay. I ran out, bought 5 bales from his Dad, ran out, bought 4 bales from last year, got one left that needs to go to the sheep in the next day or two. I told him I had my money in the sock drawer, all saved up and I was getting nervous! So today he was sending me pictures of the fields he and his Dad were cutting. Beautiful fields and will make some very nice hay. I feel better now. LOL LOL

You have water!! 
That is nice! Now to get the boxwoods cut and out of there so you can reset the tank and get some heat. 

My sister has one of those roller things that she uses to pick up pecans. She really likes it. Do you have black walnuts?


----------



## rachels.haven

I would totally buy hay from you-round bales, square bales, doesn't matter now. Cost to make+cost to transport+labor and time would make no sense though...although it sounds like you could make a killing if you waited long enough then came up here with a load assuming you want to brave that snow and ice. Horse people are already willing to pay $37/100lbs bale+tax for just decent hay. What will they do when the "ranch" that trucks in that hay runs low?


----------



## farmerjan

I am giving some thought to the hay situation @rachels.haven because....... we have family in NH....right off the interstate...I-91 that runs up along the Conn river in VT.  Need to pm you maybe.... might help pay for a trip to visit family in NH..... something to think about.  Might talk to ds about it.....sq bales would be the best to transport on the flat bed trailer.....

@Baymule  yes they are black walnuts.  They line the back roads here and are all over.  There is a place that actually buys them from people;  they hull them out of the big green husk into the nut and pay by the pound.... you can pick up lots and lots of them around here.... If I get one of the basket things to get them, I will just put them in some tubs or something for now til I can get to doing something.... most here just put them on like a driveway and run over them with a car to get the outside husks off,  then do the nut cracking over the winter time.  Sometimes they have worms.... this year they are very prolofic..... tons of them everywhere. 

The neighbor where we are raking the hay now came by to see the new house, I invited her yesterday when I stopped to talk after raking.  She said that maybe I could consider a double door into the bathroom so that it wouldn't stick out so far into the room.... they did one in the house here on the farm when she and her husband were remodeling and adding on an addition.... they got it done and less than a year later he died in that jousting accident.... and he's been gone 2 years next month already.... I thought it was only a year...  Anyway, showed her some of the things that I was thinking of doing, we looked at the bathroom, talked about how the utility room really was in an odd place since it should have a door into it from the outside so that you didn't have to come in with dirty barn clothes in the "clean part of the house"....  But that when they made the "new kitchen" all those years ago, they just turned this into a laundry/utility room with no thought of someone like me coming in and out... they were not "farmers" like we are although they owned quite a bit of land....
Anyway, I said how I thought that maybe a door could be put in where the dryer goes,  and it could have a couple of steps up from the carport and make coming in with things like groceries and all easier than going in the front door, and she said that it would be a very good idea....
Then I showed her the kitchen , and my thoughts on changing the fridge space, the butcher block top for the cabinet tops and changing that little  island space, taking it out.... she helped alot with the remodeling at their house and said, shoot, we can do this.... and I said really, I am not a carpenter... and she said sure, we can do this.  So how about we do it next  weekend??????  She is 100% serious..... so I said okay, you really think we can do this.... and she said that this was well within what she thought she was capable of doing......We pulled the fridge out, looked at the plywood that was put in for that narrow sliding "pantry" that doesn't slide very good.....how I wanted to save as much as possible to replace those other door and drawer fronts that don't match since it is the same color and "aged" the same as all the rest.  Looked at how the little island is attached and that it was definitely added later as there is a cut out in that cabinet for a drawer to have gone there.... Deb said that it wouldn't take alot to redo..... so "do we have a date for next weekend?"  I said sure if she thought that she really wanted to and she said sure.....  I realized that she might want to do somethings that they used to do and to have other ways to occupy her time.... although there is plenty to do at her place....She said she has a 3 day weekend next week from work....
I was floored.... and now am very excited..... Like WOW

I was figuring that it was a "future" project, like in Nov or even after I got moved in.....She also agreed that the sink was not very practical.... and that I might want to put in a bigger one on one side and then a smaller one on the other side instead of this kitty corner one that is not big enough to do much in it.... but that it was a future project;  for me to get a feel of things before I did too much else unless I was going to tear everything out and start from scratch.   She said that she didn't know if doing all butcher block countertops would be good around the sink.... might want something "waterproof" next to the sink.... something to think about.  But getting this smaller one in will definitely give me something to live with, use and get used to....

So then, we were outside and I was telling her about the problems with the mower and grass catcher and that I just went and bought a lawn sweeper to use, and showed her and all and said if she ever needed it that she was welcome to use it.... and she said seriously, and I said yes, and she mentioned that she would like to borrow it as she is helping to mow at her BIL place since they moved and house is on the market, and it would save alot of hand raking since the grass was high when she mowed there.... and so we loaded it on her truck, I showed her how to take it apart, into 2 pieces to handle easier,  and how to set the brushes and she was so thrilled.... she will take care of it, she is very careful and meticulous on how she takes care of stuff at her house.... and I feel like that is the least I can do for a thank you for next weekend....

You never know about things......I have seen what they did when they were fixing up the house, so I know that she is much more knowledgeable with the carpentry stuff.... and she won't make fun of me when I try to explain what I want.... and it might save me a lot of money to have her help..... she and her husband owned a couple of places and they did alot of the stuff themselves.... he was anal about some things..... I am sure that she can afford to retire and just stay at the farm, but she is not going to just sit, she is 50 or so....he was about 5-7 yrs older.... she just recently sold her house in NC that she had before they got married...they were married about 8-10 years when he died...he has 2 daughters from a previous marriage and she is still close to the one daughter who has an older boy and just had twin boys........ and I am sure that he had life ins..... although I do know that they have/had a mtg on the farm, and the house they have up near DC where they worked (he was military intel and she does something else like that but no longer in the military)  and they also owned another place... so I am sure that she still has bills but selling the NC place and life ins has helped to ease any financial burden.... It's funny, we are different but like some of the same things....she is nearly 15-20 years younger, and has traveled and lived in Germany and other places, but still a decent down to earth type person.... they had planned to retire to the farm, and he was already working remote somewhat for work, and now since all this covid crap, she is also doing some "telecomuting" work so is going to be out here more this winter she says....

So a little later,  I am going up to rake the hay and turn it over and rake the other piece....DS is going to deliver another trailer load of sq bales then he is going to cut some more since they have all but erased the chance of possible passing showers to 10%  for tonight, then dry and sunny and a bit warmer through at least Thursday and then only 10% for Friday and Sat next weekend.... Had a farm want to test the first of the week and I won't have any hay to rake again, until Tuesday now,  so I will tell them I will do Monday/Tues.... they are a 2 time test, just down the road.   That will work out good.  In fact I might just take the stuff down there later today and leave it.....I am going to go to Lowe's and see if they have that nut gatherer thing....she said I was welcome to use hers when she was back at work this week..... make the bank deposit to cover the  mtg payment while I am in that direction....get a 5 gal can of fuel for the tractor... and take the meters and hoses to the farm for tomorrow afternoon, since I will go right by there... 

Come back, go rake the hay around 3 pm after it is as warm and dry as it will get today.  Want to try to get the second coat on the baseboard panels if I can.... and see about getting the  plants in the ground.  Plants are the more important priority than the painting.  could do that tomorrow. 
Sounds like a plan.... need to get on it!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Good deal on the kitchen rehab!



farmerjan said:


> it is like a sphere made out of metal ... lots of springy like wires so to speak... and as you roll it across it picks up the walnuts


Lumnah Acres was given one of those for apples from one of their followers. Looks like a little kids push toy.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's great news on the cabinet help! What a nice gal, sounds like it will be a fun project to do together also.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

It sounds like you have a wonderful neighbor!  She can help you with some things, and you can help her with some things.  Maybe you can get your new house fixed up the way you want sooner rather than later!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, nearly 8 pm.  Deb texted me said the sweeper was perfect, worked really great and thank you very much.... it is back in the carport where it was... And literally, it is EXACTLY where it was when we got it out and loaded it.... I told her I was glad that it made it easier on her and she was quite welcome, anytime.  Then I told her that Lowe's doesn't have any nut roller things in stock and I would like to borrow hers while she is at work this week... she said no problem and when did I want to come get it and I said probably Monday when I came to rake the hay, and she said that was fine. Didn't want to take away from her using it while she was out here this weekend.  
Obviously, in the meantime I had gone to Lowe's.... the one guy pulled it up on the computer, said that he has never seen it in the store, but that it is on their "online store" but it is out of stock in the warehouse... They are $26 + change.... not bad.  I will still try to get one but will use hers for now.  I want to get these walnuts picked up before they come with any machinery to do the boxwoods/all that and grind them into the dirt.... and have more SPROUTS next year.  
Now I am thinking that maybe I will leave the one younger walnut in the middle of the boxwoods.... there are no lower branches on it because it has grown up through the boxwoods so has been "reaching" for the sun.... and I am a little concerned as the "owners" said that the septic pipe runs out of the house in that general direction to the septic tank and "fields"..... I need to research how deep the roots are on walnuts and boxwoods and such.  
Deb said, when she looked at them, and agreed that it would open up the backyard really nice, to get them gone, that we could cut them down and clean them out and then only have to have the guy take the stumps/roots out.... or cut them down to ground level and then they ought to die off..... hmmmmmmm.
I am thinking that she really wants to "do stuff" with someone to  not be alone all the time.....

Got 2 sheets of the sheathing that matches what they used on the shed that is nearly the color of the carport also;  to put a "closed in " side of the carport.... to keep the rain out of the end where the mower goes, and in the front to keep everyone from looking in at everything too.... They will have to be cut down a little, and framed to make them stiff like they did for the shed doors.... then they can fit under the roof inside the metal frame and be moveable when I want to move them out of the way....

So got all the rest of the hay that was not raked; raked with the tractor with the wheel rake... had a guy stop to ask if I knew so & so......my ds.... and I said yes, I am his mom..... he wants ds to come and mow the "lot" he just bought down over the hill.... ds has had 2 or 3 ask him if he could possible mow their lots for hay,,, or to bush hog them.  These "lots" in this subdivision  are like 2 1/2 to as much as 12 acres....  It is in the property owners agreement for this subdivision, that they have to mow it at least once a year.... Like why couldn't they ask this when the equipment was right there..... since he moved the tractor and mower down to another place to get that mowed;  did some today and will get to the rest tomorrow.... the 10 acre orchard grass plus 3 other smaller fields down there that we do....  supposed to be nice through thursday/friday at least so will have a bunch to rake come tues/wed.....
The guy that came and asked me, about mowing his hay, has a tree trimming business.....gave me his card.... I asked if he did stuff in this area and he said yes.... he is going to call me when he is down this way and come look at what I want and give me a price on the tree stuff.... AND he is always looking for places to dump "chips"  and did I know of anywhere they could dump wood... like maple and pine and stuff.... anyone have an outside wood stove???? I said not off hand but I was thinking of putting in one next year.... and he added me to his "contacts list for wood chips" whenever they are in this area....need a load or 2 up at the nurse cow field where they lay under a couple of trees that gets all mucky in the wet....and they would be able to chip my   stuff right there and then just dump the chips right out of the truck.... probably get it done cheaper than the other guy who still hasn't gotten me a price....  but if nothing else, it would be a source of ships in the future... even if I had to make a pile somewhere here.... Thinking that I will want to use chips around the fruit trees so they don't have to be mowed right up to the trunks anyway....
I will go to Deb's tomorrow to turn over that hay there that was pretty green... It ought to have dried a good bit on top, so will flip it tomorrow and he can get it baled by tuesday.... most of that will all be rolled....the stuff that was pretty dry and looked good yesterday will get some sq baled and the rest rolled.... all that I raked today will get rolled, it has alot of johnson grass in it and all.... mixed grass and some trashy stuff.... cows will pick through it when we feed it. 

Got a call about testing and I said that I would be there tomorrow... Monday.... he never bothered to check his text msgs... I mean like why do I bother to let them know if they don't read the messages.... and he sends me messages so it's not like he doesn't text or anything.....

But that is decided and I did not take the meters on my way to Lowe's since I was pushing for time; wanted to get back to get on the tractor & rake.  Will do that in the morning after I get back from PT since that is 8 a.m. tomorrow.... normally not until 9 or 10 but just the way they scheduled it.  Got to go from there and get feed, then come home.  Unload it, , load the meters and go to the farm.... then come back and go roll that hay over... pick up the walnut collector.... and maybe get the rest of the plants planted then go to the farm to test..... Have to be back there Tuesday morning by 4:45 a.m.   they never get started til after 5:15-5:30 but it would be my luck to get there at 5 and have them ready..... It will be a long day on Tuesday if there is hay ready to rake down the hill.....Mostly I expect that it will all be ready to rake on Wed and even Thursday....Not scheduling any farms after tuesday..... do have an owner sampler that might want the meters to test.... I will be near them when at another farm but am going to put it off for another week if we are tied up with all this good orchard grass, to get made. 

Found a plain wooden chair, like a kitchen table chair at the dumpster when I went by... so swung around and got it.  Needed one rung glued back in the hole.... Make a good extra odd chair for here... can put my "lawn chair" outside now if I want....Why won't people take usable stuff to the goodwill store????  Too D#@NED lazy.... at least they put it outside the dumpster for someone to maybe pick up...

Time to head down the hill & get stuff together for tomorrow... need to make my list.....


----------



## Mike CHS

It was nice to read about you getting some help with your house.  I know that had to make you smile when you heard that.


----------



## Baymule

Your friend has many talents and wants to help you. That is a good friend!


----------



## rachels.haven

Sounds like you had a good day and may have a friend to make your "house work" less drudgery.

In regards to hay, if you do decide to come up, let me know your plan, what price you would ask to make it worth it, and the quantity you'd need me to buy to make it worth it/pay and I'd probably buy all I had room for at the time, but don't bend over backwards or stress out to do it. It would really smart and burn, but I can technically afford the $37/100lbs place on paper along with a healthy dose of alfalfa pellets and beet pulp to keep critters from starving. 
(Though to date the most I've paid so far is $12.50/bale, and I wouldn't feel even remotely okay about paying the expensive place that much until we finish our mortgage again, plus, my hay guy says they are scalpers and advises almost anywhere else unless they've bought it all already and I don't have a choice. I agree with his assessment. Buying up all the area's hay and storing it in semis until everyone runs out then reselling it at 3-4x the price mid-late winter is unethical).


----------



## Bruce

Get all Jan can bring and sell the extra to the rich horse people, at a decent profit of course


----------



## rachels.haven

That's what some people do. I'd probably just sit on it for a while, maybe rotate my store if it was too much to use by second cutting time, and I have a chance at that if we are really only going to be using a bale/day from now on. (Loft holds about 200, ground floor a little more than 50, much more if I make it, wings on pallets with tarps is unexplored as far as capacity goes, and garage temporarily holds 200 for receiving deliveries pending husband being okay with his car being booted out for a week or so since we share it, otherwise it's half that). Honestly I'm starting to feel like learning to organize and inventory a while of human food wouldn't be a terrible idea either since I love my family more than my goats. Oh, the lessons of hay...


----------



## farmerjan

I commented on a couple posts and just saw the time.  Have to get down the hill and get a shower and some sleep to go back to test the herd again in the morning.  Will try to make a better post in the morning.... Did get the hay pretty much all turned over today that I had raked yesterday and it was pretty decent except for the one field that has heavy tree growth along the one side and it is very shaded this time of year.  Should have tedded it out, but got it rolled over and the wet/green stuff will get rolled on the outside of the roll  so it won't mold inside.  It was a nice afternoon and will have most all day tomorrow to dry more so it won't be too bad.  The rest that I turned over was pretty decent; drier than I thought it would be so it will be fine. 
Tomorrow I will test, then go tedd out the hay he cut yesterday down near the stone house....then rake it on Wed.   He cut the rest of that field today and about half the big orchard grass field because they are definitely calling for rain to come in by Sat from that latest tropical storm in the gulf that is supposed to turn into a hurricane and hit the LA  coast on wed/thurs????  So he wants to make sure we can get all this up..... I will tedd that out Wed and get it raked on Thursday.  It will all get baled by Friday eve....
There are some sq bales he said I need to go get at a couple of fields to take up to the nurse cow barn for the winter, that came off the baler and didn't make it on the wagon... a couple he said are a little "heavy" so have a green spot in them, that will probably mold.  I will see how bad they are, and then might feed some out in the manger now so it won't mold... or set it on edge to dry more... and it can always be used for feed/bedding for them to pick through and lay on. 
That will help me get the bull in and hopefully get him moved tomorrow.... heifers are probably going to the dairy the end of this week. Going to move 5 other heifers up there to get bred later this fall;  when we move a bull back in there after the 6 bred heifers calve....  Things just aren't getting done... but he said that he wants to get some stuff moved around this weekend.... OF course.... since we want to do the stuff in the kitchen.... we'll see.  Deb did say that if something changes, we will just plan it like the following weekend.... she understands that sometimes things on the farm come up.... Maybe we can work at least one day at it..... Some depends on the weather... DS did say that the heifers HAVE to come off the cows so they get a little time off before they start to calve again.  They are all in very GOOD body condition so I suspect that the calves are not getting much milk anyway and the cows have basically weaned them off on their own. 

Got to get going.... hope to have a little more time tomorrow.....


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a few minutes to catch up on some posts.... Tested the herd this morning, will do all the computer work in a little while.  Going down to see about getting that hay tedded out.  Won't take but an hour if that.... but wanted to make sure all the dew etc was dried off it.  It was SOOOOO foggy this morning for awhile, I am sure it had the ground pretty wet too.  Quite breezy now, sun is out but still feels cool. 
After I go do the tedding, I am going to see if the bull will come in and run him down the road to the neighbors where he is going to hopefully get their 2 cows bred and hopefully not breed the jersey meaning the AI took this time.... but will be there for cleanup breeding if she didn't take to the AI.   Then come back here and get the computer work done for the farm and get the samples packed.  Maybe it will warm up enough to get another coat of paint on the baseboard heater panels.  Plus I have that nut roller thing from the neighbor, so want to get out and get some of the walnuts collected if possible. 
No other farms scheduled this week..... until Saturday.... uh oh.... forgot about him.  He is supposed to be an afternoon herd too.... we schedule month to month and I didn't look at the calendar when Deb said about working on the Kitchen..... well, we'll see when things get closer.... have to confirm it so things might change.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Do you think hurricane/tropical storm Delta will have time to get to Virginia by Saturday?


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  the forecast is saying that we will be getting rain by Saturday.  That is what we are going by.  That said, we are getting along pretty well with the hay.  I tedded out the hay yesterday that he had cut on Sunday in the one field because it was very thick.  Then on Monday, he cut the rest of that field like the center 1/3 of the field in order to stagger out the baling since the owner is due a couple wagon loads.  He did not get any last year when DS broke his hip and we did not get a 2nd cutting that could be sq baled.  Neighbors rolled it for us.  We get all first cutting, then he gets at least 100 bales second for his 2 horses. Then DS went and mowed about 1/2-2/3 of the big orchard grass field.  He should have mowed it all too.  But I was not in charge.  Today,  I tedded out the stuff he cut Monday eve.... and retedded the thick stuff to make sure it was getting dried out.  It was a beautiful day yesterday (tues) and even nicer today.... sunny, very dry no humidity, and a breeze.  The big field was much lighter/shorter and it was pretty dry already, but the tedding really did the job.  The heavier smaller field was of course very green after I tedded the "center part" and the outside thick stuff still had some green spots but was drying nice.  Then I went up and got the 4600 ford and the long wheel rake, and came down and raked the "outside part" of the small field in order to get it up off the ground and the wind to blow through it more to make sure it would be dry enough.... then I raked the whole big field that had been mowed (minus the "center third" that he didn't mow)..... and it was fully dry but one little spot under a couple of trees.  

So he sq baled a wagon for the owner.... dropped another 50 sq bales on the ground for another  guy who was going to pick it up so no handling for us.... and then sq baled a wagon load of the orchard grass from the big field.  Then he got called into work, it was about 6 pm;  there was a big tree that had come down across the road and he had to take the loader up and get it off the road.  Tomorrow the VDOT guys will have to go up and cut it up and what ever all else they have to do;  but it had to be gotten off the road.  So I guess that ended the hay baling this evening.  Tomorrow I will go and rake the center part of the little field, and there were a couple spots that I didn't rake today because of the close quarters, I would have been running overtop the already raked hay.... so since he got it mostly all baled I will go through and catch any that I missed or left for him to get plus the hay in the center that I will rake tomorrow.  He will bale another wagon load for the owner.  They are going to unload the wagon tonight so we have the wagon to bale on tomorrow.   Once the wagons are full, he will roll the rest.... some johnson grass and weeds along the outside rows that we can't sell so it will get rolled, and fed to our cows.  They like the johnson grass well enough, and can just waste the weeds and stuff and it will just add back into the ground as organic  matter in the fields that we feed this winter.  

It has been 2 pretty productive days.  Yesterday after I did that tedding, I went and got the bull in and moved him to the neighbors.  I had backed up near the gate so I could open the gate, get the bull and whoever else wanted to go in, into the catch pen and little barn;  then I was just going to sort back out the cows and put him in the barn and load him.  But I had the feed in buckets in the back of the trailer, so opened the door took one bucket into the barn to put in the feed bunk, and in the meantime  a couple of cows and the calves came down and went in the barn with me.  The bull walked around the back of the trailer, put his head in the trailer for the feed still in there.... I tapped him up near his shoulder, to get him to back up and turn around and go in the pen.... he very nicely just walked up on the trailer instead and turned around and looked at me as I just took the buckets of feed out and closed the door .  Could not have been easier!!!!!  So I put the buckets of feed left in the can up there.... left the pen open for the cows to come back out when they cleaned up the feed.... and took the bull up the road a couple miles and backed in to their gate and let him off.  Of course their couple of cows had to come and do the head butting/pushing/I'm the boss thing..... then they all went off and grazed.  When I went by today a couple times on my way back and forth, he was grazing one time and they were all laying down under the tree the other time.  He is such a good dispositioned easy going bull..... I really really hope that he catches the cows as they have not been able to get them bred.... they don't grain them but they are fat as pigs on just grass.....Keeping my fingers crossed..... for them really, as I know that they really would like a couple calves....  although these are kinda pets;  they ride them and have a yoke and use them for a little cart too.... so they aren't going anywhere any time soon.  But it would be really nice if they would breed and give them back something more.  Plus the jersey will be due to come back in heat in another week if we did not get her AI.....
He will have a real "vacation" here.... Then will come back in about 6/8 weeks or  so and go with the girls at the nurse cow field..... Got 6 or 7 due this fall, plus the 2 jerseys,  the other heifers will be going within a week to the dairy, and then there will be another 5/6 heifers to come up here to be bred too.  All of them are beef , maybe 1 or 2 are  dairy/beef cross,  I think.  Not happy that they didn't get up to be bred in  June/July for spring calves next year.... but they were not where I could get them moved by myself. 

There were 2 heifers getting out at the "main farm" we call doug's.... got them in and 2 others and moved them to the nurse cow field this evening.  Can't keep dealing with them getting out along the road.  They are ds and should have been bred already.... but not where they were easily accessible and he had been too busy to get them moved around to the barn.  They got moved about 2 weeks ago, and then kept getting out.... so are now in the nurse cow pasture where we put problem cows.  If they go over this fencing, they will go on the trailer and go to the sale. Have to move the other 5/6 or so up there for the winter too, to get bred.  There are 2 more that are skittish, and I am hoping that he will sell them as bred heifers so I don't have to deal with their attitudes down the road.  Although, sometimes getting bred does slow them down and makes them more agreeable.  But if they don't get a better attitude, they will go.  

So the day went well and got alot done.  Nothing at the house, but I didn't expect to.  Tomorrow I am hoping to get the 2nd coat of paint on the baseboard panels since I won't have to spend nearly so much time on the tractor.  If I can get that done I will be happy.  Plus, I never did get the plants planted yet.... they are in plastic bags and I wet the roots so they all look pretty much okay.  I am going to plant the peonies in a couple of tubs that we get the molasses licks in... got a couple with cracked bottoms so the water will drain well.... then I can decide where to plant them next year. 
Irises and rest of the dsaylillies will get stuck in the ground for the winter and then next yhear I will make decisions on things as I decide the idea of fencing too.... 

Oh, I also went and looked at the fruit trees and made a new count with the ones up in the back of the brushy area that was a fence line years ago..... There are going to be somewhere around 30 to be moved all together...and that is all the ones that look to still be alive.... there are a couple that appear totally dead but I might see an dig them anyway.... definitely going to need them to be dug with a machine of some sort.... That is just too many for me to dig byu hand.....HOLY COW...... I cannot imagine that.  I did get the stakes @ Lowe's.... not expensive for 2 /12 packs....of course never thought I would need more than that.... It does look like they are about 10 maybe 15 feet apart.... so I am going to mark 15 and then try to get all the same type ones near each other for cross pollination.  They are going to need some severe pruning I am afraid.... 

My Sat afternoon farm called and wanted to change it to Sunday afternoon as one of them has a wedding to go to Sat.... said that if Sunday wasn't convenient that they could do Friday morning or Monday.... I opted for Friday morning....they don't start til 5 so not so bad.... no set up of equipment.....that will get them done...have the owner sampler farm that I am going to call tomorrow, and maybe be able to drop off the meters for them to get it done sometime so that I can pick them up the first part of the week since I will not be using them and I will be faikrly close to go drop them off;   and leave me the weekend pretty free....all according to what ds wants to do with cattle now.  Maybe I will take the dairy heifers up on Friday after I get done testing and all that.... Get them out of the field and then he can move the other heifers up there that will need to be there to get bred.   I am considering moving my 2 jerseys too,  to the dairy for the year.... I really don't have the time to fool with them and calves;  if I find a dr to do the knees, will be rather limited through the winter,  and I know that they will not get fed the way they should with extra calves on them. They will get hay and all, but will not get the grain and all they should get.... I hate to do it, but it might be best for this year.  Plus he can breed them AI,  to jerseys or guernseys, so would have a possibility of heifer calves the next year.   I am thinking this is the best case scenario.  I'm thinking on it seriously.  

Let's see what else..... guess that is it for now.  Hoping tomorrow will give me some time here at the house....


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Another great day weather wise....sunny and lt breeze again, must have hit mid-upper 70's.... I raked the hay left in the little field in the center part.  Tedded down one row and up another but it was dry so didn't do the rest, just raked it.  Made some nice rows, got all the outside parts finished raking that I hadn't done so juct cleaned up the field. This afternoon ds got another couple of wagons filled and dropped another 50 or so on the ground for the guy who  now owns that place.  He is very pleased with the hay.  We have been fortunate, it has made some really nice hay and the drying weather has been perfect the last week so the hay is really nice.  I have about 6-8 bales on the truck where there were a few green spots from under the trees.... will take them up to the nurse cow barn.  So, what is left on the ground he will finish up by rolling tomorrow.  Got all the wagons in the barns so far.  There is some johnson grass left in the orchard grass big field along the one side.  He was going to maybe sq bale another 50 bales then finish it by rolling.  Going to unload a couple of wagons into the bank barn that we store some hay in.... will try to put 4-500 sq bales in and then it will be like our reserve.  Cleaned the barn out last year when sq bales were hard to find.  Also gave up one customer and had another that moved so about 800 sq bales we don't have a home for... but I would rather have it in the barn as reserve than to get down to nothing like it was.  The barn did need cleaning out, but it is not a good feeling to not have some cushion of hay to fall back on.  

The little field has made 400 so far and if he rolls the rest, it will be the equivalent of probably another 100-150.  The big field (2/3) made about 250/300 so far, with another 100-200 to make that will probably be rolled.  It was not near as tall, not as much growth as it was cut later than the little field earlier this year.  But that little field makes one "hellacious" amount of hay.  Always has.... It is only about 4 acres I guess, and makes 2/3 of what the big 10 acre field of orchard grass makes.  The deer spend too much time in the big field too.... seen as many as 10-15 out there eating at a time.  

So I got a call, that the 2 heifers had been in heat yesterday, wed.,  and the bull bred them.... but today he went through the electric.... it is on a solar powered charger, and then across a fence to another neighbors because those heifers have all been in heat and they were up there....making all sorts of promises and enticing the bull.  Although they were not directly "against" the fence the bull was in, they were within sight and sound and smell.... so he went over.  This is a good friend... but he was not wanting to get the heifers bred until later in Nov...... I told him that we can see about getting him out or he can just stay if he wants him to breed them.... The good thing is he is an easy calving bull, and very easy breeder on the heifers, that is what we use him for.  He is going to make whatever decision and I will go get him out or he can stay for a couple months....NOT IN THE PLANS.....never have had a problem with him before... but I guess with 20 heifers walking the fenceline, inviting him over......hopefully there 2 did get bred and will settle.... now have to wait for next week and PRAY that I got the jersey settled AI since he is not there for the cleanup.....

I did get the fronts and end pieces of the baseboard panels repainted today.... so only will have to flip them over and do the edges and the part of the backs that will show a little when it is put together...... that I cannot do when I do the fronts.... then all that remains is the tops here in the house. 

Got the peonies planted in the tubs and the reblooming irises in the corner of the porch/house where it was rocky down 6-8 inches since they don't want to be planted down in the dirt.... the rest of the daylillies will get done tomorrow I hope,  so that this coming rain will settle them in.  I treated myself to 6 daffodil bulbs that are a ruffled kind that I will stick in the ground near the porch..... for spring blooms.  Don't know if there are other daffodils or what here;  will see in the spring.  Will get them in tomorrow.  Then that is about it for the plants except for the rose that I will move after it gets done blooming and a frost gets the leaves.  

Would like to get the stakes in after the rain so that the ground is softer..... Haven't heard back from the guy at the "edible landscaping place"  yet about consulting for the pruning and such, for moving them.  

Have to get the sample bottles in the racks I take in the barns and put in the truck for tomorrow morning.  Did not get a response from the farm that does owner sampler so will not be taking the meters tomorrow.  

Used the nut roller thing and it works like a charm. REALLY NEAT !!!!!!! Did about a 5 gal bucket in about 5  minutes. Want to try to get a bunch done tomorrow.  I see where Ace Hardware is supposed to have them in stock, so will stop by there tomorrow on my way home from testing to see if I can get my own.  I don't mind borrowing, but she will want to do more of hers too.  Then plans to work on the kitchen on Saturday.... I need to get a few things out of there, couple of baskets of clothes I brought in off the clothesline that I see no reason to take down the hill to "put away" and then bring right back up here. Need to bring the plastic tote up to put them in.  Got another couple of baskets full to bring up to wash....
Floor sanding guy had something go out on his sander and has been waiting on a  part.  Let me know that he got it today and will be going to finish working on the floor that he was working on when it broke down.  Said normally he gets the parts in 2-3 days but it has taken nearly 2 weeks.  I said I well understood breakdowns... and that middle or end of next week was fine.  He apologized for not getting here sooner.  I said we have been busy with hay .... so he asked if we sold hay, he has a half dozen head of cattle and raises some beef for his family and his folks... so that started a discussion and looks like he will want about 15-20 rolls of hay.  Said it doesn't have to be super good hay, just decent.  So this may turn out to be a better deal since I can trade it out in hay and then when I sell a steer/ pay my son that way....since I have quite a few more head this year than I had, I am not going to take advantage of just taking the hay for my time as I will be using up alot of that "earned hay"  this winter with all the cattle I have to eat hay.... but I can get a better deal since our hay "cost", of making it is a little less than what we get for it so I will get it at "cost" and can value it at what we normally sell it for.  So I will contact him and see if he can take it right out of the field now.... and if he has a way to transport it... and all that.  Then we can just sell it and load it right out of the field, and not have to handle it, move and store it then load it.... If he is selling this right out of the field at $40 a roll... 20 rolls would be 800 and the sanding is 850...that would be good.  Maybe might have to deliver if he has a tractor there to unload.... it's not far so wouldn't cost much extra.... I will see.  DS said to find out. 
DS was being very civil and agreeable and we talked for nearly 20  minutes this eve.  Said I did a very nice job of raking..... I will take the compliments when I get them.  And yes, I may be a little vain, but I do a pretty good job of raking hay.  The sq baler is making some nice bales now, they are packed well and all since he had it worked on this early spring.  I told him they were nice bales.  

Going to go ahead and trade the discbine in on a new one.  The plan was to trade this fall/winter.... well the price is going up in Dec and right now we can get a 2% discount on a current model.  Plus they offered $12,000 trade in.... it is running good after the work but there are other things that will need replacing next year.... 5 yrs is about the limit with the amount of hay that we cut.....then it starts costing a fair amount to start doing work on it..... a new one costs over $27,000 and will be going up in Dec to nearly $29,000..... so we are going to have to be in the hole for $15,000..... but it will be new and will have the same insurance coverage.  Still that's another $3,000+ a year payment for the next 5 years.  We will just about be able to make the payment with the sale of the sq bales each year....gotta sell 1,000 @5.00 to make the payment and pay for the fuel and twine and wear and tear on the tractors/rake/tedder/baler,  etc.....

And we continue to do this "why"......

Time to head down the hill and get a shower,  get some sleep so I can get up @ 3:45 to go to work....at least all  my "haying work" is done.... all he has to do is finish baling what is left.....


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.  Getting cloudier all day and cooler.  I got up at 3:30 a.m. and went and tested the farm.  They have a partial "bag"  for the 9 ft bagger we are going to use next week for the corn chopping.... corn is ready and needs to get chopped and put in the bag for silage before it gets too dry.  So I called ds and he said to bring it home and he will determine if it will be long enough.  Then went by the Ace hardware, and they had a nut "roller" but it is the medium size one and I need the big one.  Then came home to the new house.  Brought the samples in the house and made some lunch as it was about 11 by then.  Then packed the samples but I didn't have the strapping tape or the shipping labels here so was going to have to go down the hill.  In the meantime, a guy who came by when I was raking last week, who has a tree trimming business, and was asking about ds making hay on his "lot in the subdivision" where we make a bunch else, called.   I had mentioned needing some work done since I still haven't heard from the guy who had the kidney stone surgery....and that I wanted a price.  He also put me on the list of places to "dump chips" when they do shredding of brush and stuff.... So he came by and I showed him what I was wanting done, and he gave me a price.... $1500 which I thought was high but there is alot of little piddly things that I want done besides the boxwoods.....I told him when he got here that I was trying to get estimates so I had an idea of how to budget and that getting the stuff done in the house was a priority.  So I thanked him and said that I was not ready to do it but it gave me an idea of what I was looking at.... and he said they would be in the area next week or so to do a job and I said I would still be glad to have some wood ships dumped and he said that was great.  So I may get some of the chips before I get the other stuff taken down. 
Planning now on getting the boxwoods cut off at the ground level  due to the concerns about the septic line.  Then see what to do with the stumps.....
I don't like chainsaws... but maybe the battery one would be easier to handle and I could start to work on some of it myself????   DS could do alot of it but he just doesn't want to take down the boxwoods....

I di manage to get the edges all painted on the baseboard heater panels painted this afternoon.  It wasn't real warm, but I really wanted that project done.  Now all I have to do is the tops and all inside the house....That means some heat pretty soon.
Got the package of daffodil bulbs planted. 
Finally got the 7-8 bales of hay unloaded up at the barn... a couple have wet/green spots and will be somewhat moldy but I will use them for bedding. 
Went down the hill and got the strapping tape and the shipping labels since I will be doing most of that here at the new house.  Landlord was there and came over and said that he heard some rumors that I might be moving....did I buy the fulwilder place?  I said yes, but that I hadn't said anything yet because it was going to be a bit before I could move as it needed work... he said oh, it looks pretty good and I said structually it was sound but that it needed work inside, the bathroom tub needed replacing, the plaster ceilings upstairs had partially fallen down when there had been a leak, and some other stuff.... I said that since he had told me that he needed at least 30 day notice, when I was more able to determine when I might be able to move that I was going to give him at least a 60 day notice....but that I really wasn't sure how fast the work was going to get done.  He said well, I am glad for you and to just let him know.... and if I knew anyone who was looking for a place to rent to keep it in mind.  I am not going to worry about it and I wish that I could stay because of the quiet here, but practicality demands that I have my own place and pay less in the meantime....with no BS restrictions like the chickens.....I did not give him any kind of a possible move out as I don't want to be crowded.  Told him that I didn't want to commit to a time frame that I didn't know if I could keep and that it wouldn't be fair if I was unable to move out.... he said he wouldn't be that way and make me move... and I said well, if you had someone else to move in, then it could get dicey.... so that I was not going to give him a date until I knew more of what I was looking at.
So the cat's out of the bag... but I figured I was going to tell him that I had bought it with the Nov rent payment,  and that I wasn't sure of a moving out date...

DS got all the hay baled, and wound up doing it as sq bales as he had a another person want at least 100 and then he put another 125 in a cattle trailer so it is all up and all in under cover as of 7 pm this evening.  He is going to get some of it unloaded into the bank barn where we rent... and then he will sq bale all the other orchard grass and roll all the rest of the mixed grass fields we have yet to make. 

I also got all the walnuts "rolled" and picked up from the one tree next to the "drive in area";   and dumped in a pile for future getting the hulls off.  My knees were letting me know that I had been on them too long too.... but at least that part of the lawn is clean.  About 10 or more 5 gallon buckets full from the one tree.  Didn't even get started in the back where the big tree is.... and there will be more to come down out of this tree but the majority are off.  Will have to find a flat place and drive over them with the truck to get the nuts out of the big green hulls.   I need a pull behind wagon for the tractor/mower so I don't have to carry the nuts back by the bucketful.... a nice dump trailer so that I can use it for garden work too....

So time to head down the hill.  I am tired.  Don't know what time Deb is getting in this evening, I will talk to her tomorrow morning and see how her weekend is looking and if she still wants to do the kitchen countertop.... going to have to find a nut roller thing as I will be doing alot of nuts and I know she needs it back to do more at her place.  Don't know how long she is going to stay here at the farm, as she said something about working more from here with the "remote work" .  Don't want to take advantage of the use of the roller.... and I am going to have to get a couple of farms on the schedule for next week too so can't predict when I am going to be able to use it either.  Guess I will just order one. 
I can bring in the baseboard heater panels tomorrow and put them all in the bedroom for now.  Rather get them inside and them just put them down when the sanding gets done.  No sense in them sitting out on the porch getting all damp again.  Nuts!!!   I meant to move that cabinet into the carport that I had washed out.... maybe it won't be raining in the morning... supposed to be very scattered until the bulk of the hurricane remnants arrive and pass through on Sat night through Monday....


----------



## thistlebloom

Jan, I am wondering what the dimensions of those boxwoods are? How big around are the trunks?
I have taken out a lot of trees and huge shrubs. If I lived close I'd love to tackle them for you. I use loppers and a folding pruning saw to reduce the height and bulk, then saw through the trunks since they are usually too big dimensionally for the loppers. I do have a chainsaw, but usually the hand tools are enough and almost as quick.
One thing about boxwoods is that they have a shallow root system.

Dh helped me on a job where we had to remove a row of old arborvitae along a driveway. He used his engine hoist and they popped right out of the ground. We were surprised at how easy they came out. We expected more of a struggle.


----------



## Mike CHS

Boxwood roots are sort of like Locust roots that really wander.  They can be a pain but they do take some hand work.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I wish we resided closer together.  I would come over with my tractor and stump bucket and dig up the boxwoods for you.  I have a chainsaw that I could use to cut them down to ground level.  I also have a wood chipper that we could use to chip up the limbs to create some mulch.

Regarding battery powered chain saws, several YouTube channels have demonstrated their use (I can provide links if you wish).  They can be quite handy.  While we have yet to buy one, I am considering buying one for my Beautiful Gal, as it would be easier for her to use than the Stihl gas powered chainsaw we have.  So far, she has been able to get by with a battery powered pole saw.  You might consider one of those in lieu of a battery powered chainsaw, if all you ever need to cut are trees and limbs < 3" in diameter.  Another benefit to a pole saw versus a chainsaw is that you won't need to wear safety chaps, since the chain is away from your body.  Of course, if you want to cut some firewood, then a pole saw is impractical.  I recommend buying either a Stihl or a DeWalt brand.  Others may recommend other brands.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

My DD has one and it amazed me with what and how long it cut.  Much lighter to handle and push button!   She has 3 batteries so can work as long as she is wanting to.   Can't do massive trees but none here to handle.


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you everyone for the insight on the battery chain saw.  Since I got the battery weed eater and like it, and @Baymule  mentioned a battery chainsaw in a post I think too....it is something I am thinking about.
@thistlebloom , the boxwoods are at least 15 ft tall if not more.... almost as tall as the roof on the second story of the house.  The trunks are pretty big, I'd say 6 inches or more in diameter at least.  Look like small trees at the base,  and very thick on the outside but there is not alot of  inside greenery since they have crowded out the light and all in the center.  It is good to know about the shallow root system.  There is also that walnut in there, it is a "small one" in comparison to the other big ones here but it is 20 ft at least.....I am thinking that  maybe it will stay as they do have a deeper root system from what I have been told.  
I think that I might just get my lopping shears that I cut saplings with and see what I can do starting at one end.... maybe get a pruning saw also to cut off the bigger branches....I might just say screw it and live with them til spring,,,but I really hate them.  I can deal with the walnut, I just was going to get all that patch cleaned out.
I can cut the saplings around the shed except for maybe 2 or 3, probably.... that is where a smaller chain saw would be nice.  and the scrub stuff around the holy tree could probably be gotten cut down without too much major problem.... but it will be a slow process with the knees only allowing me so much time standing to do it.  We'll see.  Might have to take a back seat for this fall.

BUT,;  the kitchen  mini-remodeling is in progress!!!!!  Today we took the plywood "sides" that framed the pull out pantry shelves, out;  then got rid of the breakfast bar/island thing that I really did not like.  Instead of a tall skinny cabinet between the 2 cabinets now, in that space we are going to just put a board level with the bottoms of the top cabinets for like a book shelf or for something tall and decorative.  No doors, no hinges, nothing like that.  Then I can use the pull that was on the pullout pantry thing, for the drawer for the cabinet where the island thing came off.  It REALLY makes the kitchen so much bigger looking.  used part of one of the sheets of plywood to put on the side of the cabinet since it is the right color and aged like the rest of the cabinets.  Then we carried the butcher block top in and set it on top to see how it looks and I LOVE IT.  So for now, we are not even going to cut it off but let it stick over a bit on the one side and let it stick over into the extra space where the skinny pantry shelf pull out was since the fridge I had gotten fits the smaller space.  When/if I get a bigger fridge then I can make a decision about cutting it down in length. So the space that got exposed behind the pullout pantry needs to be painted and the ceiling needs some touch up where it is dirty and scuffed.  It is a textured ceiling, so won't be a big deal to just paint it ceiling white and you will never notice where it got a little scuffed.  Really not much considering the hard time we had getting those 2 plywood sides out.  This is 3/4 finished sides cabinet grade plywood.... from 30 years ago.  But it just looks soo much better already.... Got to do the painting first and get a piece of baseboard to go against the wall that they never put there before to keep the linileum from curling anymore behind the fridge....Since there is a right and wrong side of the butcherblock top, we are going to use 4 -  90 degree brackets underneath to hold it in place on top of the cabinet just so that it won't move....  Then Deb took measurements and is going to make the drawer for the cabinet where the island attached.... and is using  some more of the plywood side piece that we took out since it matches the color and all of the cabinets. She has all kinds of power tools, and showed me a few things on how to do stuff.  I was pretty young when my mom did all the "carpentry stuff" for the rabbits and guniea pigs and chickens when I was in 4-H.... and my ex didn't want me messing with his stuff when we were married... he was a very good carpenter but anal about any of his tools.  I just never have had  the need to do much.  But this gives me some confidence in things I was thinking but really wasn't sure.  And I can start to accumulate a few things that would be useful for me for do-it-yourself stuff.

Tomorrow I will go to Lowe's early, find a pale yellow paint to use to match close to the color there and then just paint the whole section there,.  It doesn't have to match anything else except that I would like it to blend in with the general color scheme. Get a piece of baseboard, get a few other things, then come back and paint the stuff I need to for starters. 
Plans are to finish it next weekend but she said that we can do more this weekend if she gets the drawer done.  She has a table saw at home and would like to cut the stuff there rather than with a skil saw here.  It is supposed to be wet and real rainy tomorrow.  We had showers and then a lighter more consistent  rain this aft and evening, but they are saying some more serious stuff tomorrow.  

I am SOOOOOO IMPRESSED  with getting this done.  More than I ever would have tackled and she said she likes doing this sort of stuff.... We went down to our local little pizza/italian restaurant and got a late lunch and then this evening I said that I would be glad to pay her for doing it and she said, hey, you bought me lunch, and the sooner it gets done and you get up here, the sooner you can invite me to dinner....
I just thought of something I can do for her....some home raised chickens and some beef when the steer goes to get butchered .....for her freezer.  
And it was  nice way to spend the afternoon.  

SO A GREAT DAY today!!!!

Going down the hill to get a good hot shower.  I'm tired even though she did most of the work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hooray!!!   She probably DOES like to do these things.  It can be fun (and tedious).   With that, you need projects to do -- and there you are with projects!

Do you have a reciprocating saw?  Or DS?  You can use that to cut into those boxwoods.   I used one last week to take out some sizeable branches on a holly and a plum tree...easy 6" ones.   Pretty easy to reach in there with one and cut.   Saves buying a chainsaw at the moment.  Mine is electric but wasn't any problem with a good extension cord  -- you probably have plenty of those around.   Might need just some blades   It's a thought.   Heck, I got started and really went at it.  Been some branches I've been wanting gone -- hit my head as I mow.   Not now.   😁    I was waiting for DD to have time to come up with her chainsaw & DS suggested my recip saw...worked great!  then I trimmed small branches & into logs. Was fast, too.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sounds like a fun and encouraging day! I'm sure you're as good for her as she is for you. I'm happy for you for having a friend like that to help you. 
Those boxwoods are massive! Doable, but would be much easier with machinery to take them out and move them all in one fell swoop without having to mess with them over days.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

That is so wonderful about your friend helping with the work being done there!  It sound like you and she will become very good friends, and you can learn to use different power tools as she shows you how.  Miss @Mini Horses has made a great suggestion about using a reciprocating saw to cut the boxwoods instead of a chain saw.  I don't know why I didn't think of that before. The nice things about a reciprocating saw compared to a chainsaw are (1) it is lighter and easier to handle, (2) it costs less, (3) it is more compact and can get into places a chainsaw cannot, (4) a pruning blade is a lot cheaper than a chainsaw chain and is easier to replace, in case you get the pruning blade into dirt.  I highly recommend getting a really good battery powered reciprocating saw.  If you do, you can then use the battery for a power drill (which you will find handy), a torque wrench (which can be useful on farm equipment and removing lug nuts off of truck wheels), a circular saw, etc.  I own all of the fore mentioned tools.  The brand I like is DeWalt.  They aren't cheap but they are of high quality so they will last a long time.  I am sure that others can recommend other good brands.  Here is a picture of a DeWalt reciprocating saw without a battery.  Its current price at Lowe's is $179.00.






But a much better deal that you can get is when you buy multiple tools at once as a package deal.  Here is a picture of 6 tools for $499:




Sorry to go a bit crazy with the recommendations, but Miss Mini Horses' recommendation of the reciprocating saw got me to thinking, and with someone willing to teach you how to use the tools I hope you are able to take advantage of it.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Finnie

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> The brand I like is DeWalt. They aren't cheap but they are of high quality so they will last a long time. I am sure that others can recommend other good brands. Here is a picture of a DeWalt reciprocating saw without a battery. Its current price at Lowe's is $179.00.


We like DeWalt too. And we especially like that when we buy a new tool with a battery, that increases how many batteries we own that we can keep charged and they are interchangeable for all the tools.
I noticed that kit with lots of tools that @Senile_Texas_Aggie posted only comes with two batteries. But maybe with the amount saved by buying the kit, you could buy extra batteries. Hm, but in that case, you wouldn’t be saving any money. Maybe just look for sales for one at a time (battery included), and only buy the tools you know you need, as you go along and learn, and not buy the ones you might not use.


----------



## farmerjan

A  wet Sunday afternoon.  Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  I am thinking that the "Black Friday" type of sales are coming along, and with the lockdowns and all with the economy this past year, there might hopefully be some good sales so maybe will look into it.  I will get the circulars for Lowe's and Harbor Freight and all and see what is available.  I have the battery weed eater and like the lighter weight and less noise....have 3 batteries to use & keep charged up. 

Woke up with a headache and think I slept wrong so was very slow to get going.   But I did get to Lowe's and was getting a paint that will stick to the linoleum counter top stuff that they put on the wall behind the fridge and between the cabinets....because of course they didn't cover the whole area behind the fridge because of the skinny pull out pantry type thing.... and they used 2 pieces behind the fridge that look like crap.... and part way behind where the stove (went) will go.  I think that they were just using up leftover pieces.... So in comes Deb to get some screws for one of her projects, and so she also had to get the runner thing for the new drawer and some other stuff... so we looked at the stain so I can get some of the spots that were "behind" the  island/breakfast bar thing we took off and are several shades lighter....and got the piece of baseboard to go behind the fridge to keep the linoleum down and just finish it off... I got a couple of roller covers for the little roller, to use on the textured ceiling, to paint the ceiling where it is so dirty/dingy looking that was behind that pantry thing.... So we "shopped" a bit and looked at the waterproof vinyl "planking" that I may wind up putting down when I take the old tub and all out.... don't know what we are going to get into as far as flooring is.... it is not part of the original house where the yellow pine is... so may just be a sub flooring with the linoleum/vinyl on it.   So I am looking at other options for a floor to go under the clawfoot tub I want to put there.... has to be waterproof of course for the bathroom.... So from there I was going to get a few groceries, and she was going to stop at the house to check on the measurements of the drawer front.... I told her I would talk to her tomorrow.  I have a PT appt at 1pm, but will do some stuff at the house before. 
It is raining, has been all day off and on - mostly on.  We are at the northern edge of most of the moisture from "delta" so not getting near what they are in southern Va along the NC border, but still a good amount of rain.  Supposed to work it's way out tomorrow, then sun again for about a week.  They will be getting into the corn chopping mid week, so don't know if he is going to have any time to cut hay before hand, so may not be making any this week.  Corn chopping will be one day.  He is trading some off for the chopping costs, so I guess we are only putting in one bag again this year.  Not my call....
I don't know if he is going to try to get any cows in tomorrow like he said.  He went home early yesterday said he didn't feel good.  The rain makes doing anything pretty much miserable so I am not criticizing....Don't know how he is feeling today.  Guess I will talk to him tomorrow.

Still love the more openess of the kitchen with that island thing gone and the pantry thing gone.  Can't wait to get the butcher block top on the cabinet.... then have to finish it.  Then, maybe next week the floors will get  sanded and finished....
I am going in to paint the ceiling patch and maybe try out the paint on the wall and the partially covered area of the space behind the fridge.  Ate a couple of sandwiches and took some stuff to get the knees to ease up.  This wet/damp weather is not helping them.  Going to spend a little time on the computer too doing some research on the drs in Va that do this Maako knee surgery.  I did talk to the PT whose mom had it done and he said she is doing very well considering the first couple of days were a little slow... she was a little dehydrated and her salt levels were low and so was somewhat disoriented... but once they figured that out, she is doing really well.... he said he was very satisfied and pleased with "where she was" as far as movement and all so far.... And the total time "under" was 2 1/2 hours for BOTH KNEES  which he said was really remarkable.  They also "glue" the incisions rather than stitch or staple;  less scarring they say.... I think that it is worth pursuing at this point.  I have her dr's name so might even go up there for a consultation....

Time to go in and see about at least getting something accomplished in the kitchen.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> It is raining, has been all day off and on - mostly on. We are at the northern edge of most of the moisture from "delta" so not getting near what they are in southern Va along the NC border, but still a good amount of rain. Supposed to work it's way out tomorrow, then sun again for about a week.




That's me, along the NC border.  LOL.  Same thing,,,mostly on.  All day!! And if it "stopped" it felt like a cold sauna as you walked, just too much moisture in the air.    Supposed to be more of same tomorrow, maybe heavier rain.   I'm really wanting it to be gone.  So are the animals.

You can't do much in it -- you slide with equipment, slip when you walk, can't hold on to anything, can't dig, nail, paint, cut grass, miserable in wet clothes, well....its just the pits.  


Sounds like you and Deb have made some strides in the renovations -- some you thought might have to be put off a while.  It's amazing how things work out sometimes!  So happy for you.  This will surely make you like the kitchen more.


----------



## Baymule

I haven't had much chance to play with my battery chainsaw, but I love it so far. It is much lighter weight wise than the Husky we have. It is a Ryobi, that brand comes in value packs too. Battery power tools are right up in my wheelhouse, they are lightweight and no cord to fool with.


----------



## Bruce

Finnie said:


> We like DeWalt too. And we especially like that when we buy a new tool with a battery, that increases how many batteries we own that we can keep charged and they are interchangeable for all the tools.


Until they change the voltage ... again. I have a 9.6V DeWalt drill and flashlight. The Ni-Mh batteries are no longer good. And a 12V DeWalt drill, the Ni-Mh batteries are no longer good. And a 20V drill, batteries still good, though small - 2 AH. Often it costs about as much for a new device with a couple of batteries and a charger for them as it does to buy 2 new batteries which is how I ended up with new equipment. Though looking now it seems the price of batteries has improved quite a bit. Might see about getting replacements for the 9.6V and 12V.


----------



## Ridgetop

So happy for you to have Deb for a friend!  She will give you more confidence about tackling those home improvement items. You will pick up everything really fast.   I agree that she is probably somewhat lonely and lost without her husband.  Especially since they were both young when he passed away and just planning their retirement.  You guys will have a lot of fun working on the house.  You will have to have someone lay the bathroom floor with your bad knees but the rest should be easy work for you and Deb.  

So happy to hear that your kitchen is coming along the way you wanted and no extra expense on hiring someone!    With Deb's experience she will be able to suggest ways to get what you want (like the double doors) and you will have fun together.  

Good to hear that you got such a good result on the haying this year.  Last year was so wet that you had problems.  And getting another customer who will buy hay, as well as the floor guy who you can pay with beef!  SCORE!   
All that is left will be your knee replacement and I will be looking forward to hearing how that goes since I might still need one.  My right leg kinks out sideways from the knee due to the ligament damage I had 28years ago.  I keep denying that I need a replacement knee, but it would straighten out my leg and probably make it easier on the rest of my joints.  I have to see how yours goes and about the new type of procedure.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Still wet.  Showers, drizzly stuff all day and looks like a bit tomorrow morning too but supposed to get sunny by mid day???? Don't know how much yet but probably in the neighborhood of an inch or so in the 3 days.  Not near as much as we could have, but enough to sure make it muddy/mucky out there.  
Yes, I am really pleased every time I walk in the kitchen, just to see how much taking out that little island thing made it look bigger. And getting that skinny pullout pantry out of there and the closed in feeling of the tall plywood sides out too.  And being able to reuse the plywood as we took them out in one piece with a little "finessing" them and didn't tear up the ceiling or the floor.  Did reveal that the linoleum is on a sub floor that is over another piece of linoleum.... where the pullout pantry thing was they did the "new floor" around it so it has been there quite awhile.  For now I am not going to worry about it as I won't be walking or tripping on it... and it I get a wider fridge down the road, then it will be mostly covered anyway.  I am looking forward to next weekend when we will get the drawer she is making on the table saw which she said and I agree, she can be more precise with it being much more "stable" for cutting.... And then the butcher block top on and then I will put the food grade finish on it.  I was going to do it now, but because of the floor sanding that is supposed to start the end of this week, don't want to have to deal with any of the fine dust settling and making even more sanding necessary between coats.  So I will wait for all the sanding to be done, and then can do a couple of coats over a couple of days/nights when it has had time to set and dry well inbetween.  

The silage bag that I brought home from a farmer who had most of one left from an emergency rebagging last year when one started to split.... is not going to be long enough.  They thought there was about 150 ft left of a 200 ft bag.... but you can "count the folds" to see and it looks like there is only about 90-100 ft left.  When you start it, you "waste about 10-15 ft on the first end, tying it off and folding it under so that it will be airtight, then the end you finish you also have to tie it off and so need enough again.  We want at least 100+ feet of actual silage, so need at least a 150 ft bag.  We could have bought it a little cheaper from him, but not going to take the chance that it will be too short for what we want as there is no "adding more" and starting another for 20-30 feet is a waste of time to set up and all.... it takes about 2 hrs or more, to get the bagger set up, the bag on the end and folded/tied off. and ready so that as the bagger moves slowly forward the bag unfolds as it feeds out around the silage.  It is an ingenious machine, but you have to get it set right as there is no "reset".  The only thing you can do is angle the bagger in very small increments to try to keep it straight.  If you watched the video on the hay wrapper that @Senile_Texas_Aggie kindly posted, you will see and hear the comment about how it was not exactly straight.   This will be a 9 ft bagger and bag, as opposed to the 8 ft one we normally use.... this will fill faster, and will obviously put more silage in.  They figure a ton of silage per foot on the 8 ft, and 1 1/4 ton per foot on the 9 ft bag.  So that means in the same amount of space we should get somewhere in the neighborhood of 125 ton of silage.  Sounds like alot until you realize that we feed about 1/2 ton to a ton a day if we are feeding both feeder calves and older cows with new fall calves.  Will last about 4 months so if we start in Dec it will be gone by the end of March. That depends on the weather too.  We have quite a few cows calving this fall so will be feeding quite a bit.  The corn in it will help with the energy.....and will stretch the hay although we should be good on hay.... unless he gets some new hay customers.  Most of them want sq bales.... but he sold 30 or 40 rolls to a friend of his and I might be trading off some/all of the sanding for another 20 rolls.... Haven't talked to him since last week.  I know that they can't do the coats of poly with this wet dampness as fast cuz it has to be dry inbetween.  I will not have heat in here either.... another reason for wanting it getting it done sooner.... but that is life. 

Had a farm call wanting to do the owner sampler test so had to take the meters and stuff up to him today.  Will have to take computer and printer up when I pick up the samples, and equipment.  Talked to 2 others, one said next week due to the daughter being gone who does alot of the milking now and most all the records, and the other gave me a choice of Wed morning at 3a.m.  or Friday afternoon at 1:30 p.m..  Not hard to make that choice as I just do not get moving very fast in the morning with the knees and this is a set up equipment place.  I could set up the night before, as I have done in the past, but I really just don't want to get up at 1:45 a.m.,  to drive there and be ready by 3 a.m. to test/milk.  Maybe if they didn't hurt so much, but I am getting tired of the early morning hours.  I don't mind the 4:30 and 5 a.m. ones so much,  that are no set up.... like this past Friday.... or the 2 x herd that set up and first milking test was monday eve and I went back on Tues morning @ 5 a.m., with everything still in place.  It has really hit me that I am getting tired of the crazy hours.  If I was still doing alot, I also would be going to bed much earlier at night like I used to which would help with the getting off to sleep faster, and make getting up not so difficult.  But with so many herds not testing regular, I don't have to get up for but a few in the mornings.... and you get out of the routine.  Don't really want to get back into it either.  
Have heard "unofficially" from 2 herds that they are looking for "exit strategies".... probably within the next year or 2.  Both are retirement age, and I don't blame them one bit with no one to take them over.  Hate to see more dairies going out, but the money is just not there consistently to stay in especially when you have to fight to find decent help and not having a "next generation" wanting to take it over.  You can't have one good year and 3 years of bankrupt prices.  I get it.  So my job will be fading out anyway for several I think.  I will keep what I have for as long as I feel up to it, and ds has said that he doesn't mind helping some, so a few might stay with for years yet.... as long as I do the computer stuff he says.... but you never know what is going to happen with his life.....   So just take it one month at a time....

I am going to call it quits early.  Headache is pretty much gone, but PT really worked on the knees today.  HURT although it does feel better after.  Said that maybe a stationary bike would help with the muscles and tendons and ligaments that are so tight and sore with the stretching....I don't know where I would put it....but I agree that it sure couldn't hurt and would be no weight bearing on the knees....Really have to see about having them done.... but gotta get into the house first.  Doing more research on it and going to make a couple of consultation appts.... PT's mom is continuing to do well; although I had the other guy today.....but he said that things are looking good from what he had heard.  He and his wife had their 2nd baby a month ago, so he is getting settled into a bit more of a routine, said it will be better when he starts sleeping better at night.... but their 3 year old is doing good with the baby andnot acting overly jealous.  They are trying to make sure that he gets "his time" too so that is good.


----------



## Baymule

The screwy hours would get to me too. On a steady schedule it would be ok, but now it's so up-down up-down up-down on you that it's got to be hard to deal with. Throw in a couple of blown out knees and you've got a darn good reason to look at retirement. I hope you can get settled in your house soon, get the floors done, get all the things done so you can move in!


----------



## thistlebloom

A stationary bike would be a real good thing. My sister had both her knees done and rode the bike to build the muscles around her knees before surgery. She noticed a big improvement in her muscle tone from it. She is very active, always moving, but the particular movement of cycling is what made the difference. She has been thrilled with her new knees. She says she didn't realize just how bad off she was and how much pain she was always in until she had them replaced.
There are always stationary bikes to be found at thrift stores.


----------



## Mini Horses

Do check the thrift stores!   I see them a lot when I go to them.

Yeppers -- I used to do some resets that were 3, 4, 5AM starts.  No more!  Oh, I get up at 3 for something I want to do -- or because I just can't sleep   -- but, not for work anymore. If I couldn't make most of my own schedule, I wouldn't keep doing what I do but, so long as I can -- probably will. Retirement is something I want to do but, this CV-19 crap has put a little damper on my plans to quit 2021. I have been slowing down the amount of work I take on. Just not sure with this economy that I will totally stop this coming year.   Tractor pays out 2021, that will help my mind & wallet.  

Still adding a little farm income here & there.   Increasing egg & chick sales.    Heavy meat goats working.   Trained  to milk goats will be added this Spring ....  it's all work but, I enjoy it.

Hey, every year that I work my SS ck increases. 😁  It adds up.  

If my DD moves next Fall and I have that trailer to rent,  I'll be almost rich.     That will be pure income.  Moving is HER idea...."more life to live" she says.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is 6 pm Tuesday.  Have to sit for a few minutes, knees have been complaining the last hour.   Been doing quite a bit today, and it is starting to get to me.  The rain is gone and it was sunny and VERY NICE out today. Mid- 70's at least.  I have also done 5 loads of laundry I brought up here and got it all hung out.  Have 2 more loads to do and then will have to empty out some more drawers.  
I got that special paint that is supposed to stick to shiny surfaces like the formica stuff that they used for the countertops and put on the walls between the cabinets and behind the fridge and the stove.... in pieces.... and not down to the floor but only down about half way.  Sometime they are going to change, but for now, I am going to paint the panels and wall,  behind the fridge, and where the stove goes, and am thinking that I might do the ones between the cabinets.  This paint is thick like pudding, but is supposed to be the very best for sticking to any surface and be able to hold anything else if used for a "primer" coat.  Seals whatever it is painted on and it is not anymore expensive than regular paint.  So, I will let you know how it goes. They did tint it for me so it will be able to be used for paint for now.    Got to tape off the edges of the counter, and the bottoms of the top cabinets and all so that I don't get it on the rest of stuff. 
 Then got to tape off the upper cabinets where I am going to touch up the ceiling, with the ceiling white I have.  Hope that I can do a "touch up" type thing and not need to paint the whole ceiling.... 

So tomorrow supposedly my little 2wd truck is going to get a new set of leaf's in the spring that have been broken for a long time.  I caught some grief from my son today that the truck wasn't up at the house, and I said well, no one said it needed to be there, and I took it home instead  of the 4x4.   If I don't know you want it, I can't just guess....I was a little ticked.  So he "asked" if I would drive the  4x4 so they could work on it tomorrow. Once they get the spring on it, then they will put the new radiator in it.... Then I can take it and get the front end aligned so it won't keep wearing the one tire like it has been doing lately.  I have been "using up" some older partially worn tires but want to get it fixed up for the winter right.  
So we'll see.  

I am going in and do the taping and see if I can stand long enough to get the first coat of this paint on the sections I want to do.  I think it is supposed to be nice tomorrow too. But down in the low 40's at least tonight.  Then get colder after the front comes through on Friday.   Maybe I can get the 2nd coat on and then that will be done.  Do the ceiling too if I can get it taped.  Hoping/planning to get this done before the sanding gets done....

If it is dry enough the plan is to get the heifers in and get them moved, tomorrow.  I am seriously considering taking the 2 Jersey young cows too, because I don't know when I am going to do the knees and I want them to be milked and taken care of the way a dairy cow should be taken care of.
  I will pick up the samples from the owner sampler farm and do their computer work on the way home, then come home and pack them and send them off.  It was too wet to get the trailer backed up to the catch pen up at the nurse cow field.  Trying to not make too many trips.  I do have another farm I want to test up near there, but not until Thursday.  Haven't heard back. 
So I am going out to get all stuff in the 4x4 truck so that I will take it home this evening and then the 2wd one will be here.  Gotta go find a sweatshirt it is really cooling off since the sun is going down.


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to head down the hill.  Put the second coat on the wall behind where the fridge goes, and it looks 100% better with the crappy formica stuff on the wall covered.  So I taped under the little cabinet there to the right,  and did that little spot with the first coat between the upper and lower cabinets.  then there is that funky sink in the corner to the right.... then the counter and cabinets to the right and around that corner to where the stove will go. (which is directly opposite the fridge on the opposite wall)  Gotta quit... so I will clean off the counters and get the cabinets taped underneath and tape along the formica counter where it meets the backing between the cabinets and get the first coat on them tomorrow.  It just looks so much cleaner. 
Got the cabinets taped at the ceiling too so I can do the paint touch up spot there.  

They are supposed to chop the corn tomorrow so hope that it will all go smoothly.  Don't know if he is going to need me to help,  so things are sorta on hold until I hear what's what.  

I am going to check the several Goodwill stores around to see if there is any stationary type bikes.  I would like to maybe find one like they had at the rehab I was in in NC after my ankle replacement;  that also worked your arms.  I have a small bicycling type thing that I used until the ankle got so painful.  Then I couldn't use it with the boot and all,  but now am going to start using it.  Just brought it up to the new house.  It sure can't hurt although I don't think that it will work them as well as a more bicycle type one. 

Saying it might get down to 38 tonight, tomorrow back in the 70's, Friday should only be in the 50's   BRRRR.  

Still nothing from the guy who was supposed to get me a price on the boxwoods/trees/resetting the oil tank.  Going to ask DS if after the corn gets chopped, if he would bring the big tractor down and hook a chain to the bucket and raise the tank so it can get reset.... so I can get oil and  get the guy to get it on his schedule to service it and get it started and all so there is heat in the house.
Looking more and more like I may be doing some cutting stuff on my own.  I am going to look into the reciprocating saw... but think that it might be a better deal with buying it in that bundle that @Senile_Texas_Aggie  was referring to.  Saw that  our local Ace hardware has a choice of several different DeWalt  tools for 99.00 each.  Haven't checked other prices yet.... but that "bundle" was  like 499 for 6 different tools?  Might be some specials for the holidays... and they start those sales earlier and earlier so will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Ridgetop

If you start cutting the boxwoods shorter, little by little, you have a better idea if that is really where you want the shed once you can see over them. Once you get them down to about 4' high so you have a view over them. you can see if they were planted to screen off something you might not like to look at.  Although the shed will also screen any unpleasant view as well.  In any event, chopping them shorter will make _*you*_ feel better and that it is getting done at last.  If you use the power saw on them it will be easier on you too and if your knees hurt, you can leave the clippings until you feel better the next day.  Do you have burn days?  

You need to get the heater up and running too.  It will help take the damp from the house so that the floor finisher can get the floors done.  You also want to turn it on so any dust in the ducts can be blown out NOW rather than once the floors are newly done and all your furniture is in the house!  In fact, if you have a heating system where you can turn on just the air fan function, you might want to run it for a while to remove any dust from the ductwork that has been sitting unused before the floor man comes.  That way he can vacuum up all the dust along with what he sands.

I love reading about your hay and silage yields and the amount you need for the number of heads of cattle you are raising.  When I tell non-livestock people that we are bringing in tons of hay they wonder why I need so much!  I also have to explain that I like to buy when the price is low like in the summer instead of when the price goes up in the fall and winter.  Even DH doesn't really get the economy of "banking" hay.  

I agree that retirement is looking better and better.  Maybe it is the result of Covid but DH and I are getting itchy feet to do some traveling.  Another wedding in December and then 2 new grandbabies arriving in the spring will tie us down until next summer.  Both DD2 and DDIL2 have told me that I have to stay and help them through their pregnancies and new babies.  Love them both and love new babies, but feeling a little trapped with these new commitments on top of the months of quarantine.

I used to get on a ladder to do my painting but then we found folding "painter's benches" at Lowes years ago when doing all that work renovating the apartments.  The benches are about 14" wide by 3' long, by 24" high.  They lock open so won't collapse accidentally.  They fold flat for storage but are easier to stand on when painting than ladders because you can move along on them and they are wide instead of standing on narrow rungs.  I also have a step stool that I got on sale at Lowes (got one for Christmas for DD1 as well) that is very light, folds flat, opens easily, and has 3 or 4 steps.  The nifty thing about this step stool is that the rungs are very wide and deep, more like mini platforms,  so my feet, ankles and knees don't hurt after standing on it for a while.  I love these two items and use them frequently. They have really cut down the pain I used to get in my feet, ankles and knees.  If you can find th "painter's benches" they are really wonderful.  We ended up buying 3 at different times because we were all working on different projects that needed height.  Now I put them end to end and can walk the length of a room painting or cutting in the ceiling without having to get up and down a ladder each time!  We use them for working on light fixtures, ceiling fans, cabinets, moldings, etc.  Check them out!  Actually, ask Deb since she probably has at least one and could loan it to you to try out.  I m so happy that you have found Deb.  She sounds like me, she really enjoys the remodeling and woodworking.  And you have given her a lot by being her friend when she needs one.


----------



## Baymule

Painter’s benches! What a great idea! They sound wonderful and easy to use. 

@farmerjan the tool kits are the way to buy. Maybe a Black Friday sale will get you a good deal.


----------



## Mini Horses

Borrow works for a one shot job.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> You also want to turn it on so any dust in the ducts can be blown out NOW rather than once the floors are newly done and all your furniture is in the house! In fact, if you have a heating system where you can turn on just the air fan function, you might want to run it for a while to remove any dust from the ductwork that has been sitting unused before the floor man comes.


I'm pretty sure it is a hot water baseboard system, no ducts or fans.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ,you have a good memory... it is baseboard hot water, so thankfully no ducts and no dusty ductwork.  The fins on the baseboards do get dust and stuff, and the fronts should be taken off at least once a year and just a good vacuuming, but I know people that have not done it since who knows ?????  Since I have been taking them all off, and repainting them all, the fins and all around the pipes are getting a good vacuuming anyway. 
The painters benches do sound neat... I will have to look into them.  Deb might have some too that I could borrow when and if there is much more painting to do. They would have been a godsend if I hadn't had to get up and down the step ladder while cutting in the ceiling with the paint in the 2 rooms.....

Speaking of that.  I got all the taping done around the cabinets and the countertops so I could paint the space inbetween, in the kitchen.   Got the 2nd coat on the place behind the fridge, and put the first coat on all the rest.  Got the ceiling touched up....will have to see if it needs a 2nd coat but the ceiling paint I have is supposed to be one coat coverage.  I'll see in the morning.  I did not put a 2nd coat on the wall inside the china cabinet because I wanted it to look more like white wash so shading was good.

Seems like things are going much better for Jim since he sold his camper, got his insulin straightened out better, seems to be eating better and has been staying at ds house since he has all but moved to her house.  DS has been finding a multitude of things for j to do and he has put on hold going to his sisters for a few weeks.  I think there were stipulations about him staying completely away from his "ex" and all that...  So he is going to repack the front hubs on my 4x4 ranger, and grease it good....  He got the leafs in the spring on the 2wd truck and it definitely seems to drive much better since it is "squared up" and not tilting like a drunken sailor.  We cannot find a leak in the radiator and it seems to be holding the pressure.....so he cleaned/washed  off everything under there and told me to drive it and run the heater and see if I had good heat and that maybe it will show a leak underneath after it gets good and warmed up.  He asked if I was going to mow the grass again and I said probably not.  NOT GOING THERE.  But then we got to talking about the boxwoods and I said that they might be put on hold for a bit as the one guy wants more than I want to spend, and the other one has not gotten back to me with a price yet.  He said that maybe he could come up and start working on cutting the boxwoods down.  I explained that I was not going to dig/pull them up due to the pipe going out under that mess to the septic tank in the yard.  So they were going to get cut and then kept cut so the roots died off.  I might consider it if I am here when he does it.  The patch of boxwoods are pretty self explanatory since there is only one big patch of them and it will take some time to work your way into them.  He said that it might be good to get the saplings away from the utility building that is there and fix the holes in the siding down low to keep the snow out this winter and I said that was on the list too....   
@Ridgetop  the only thing that they are "hiding" from sight is the view out the DR windows.  They were kept short and trimmed when the girls were growing up, but let go after they moved out and it was just the parents and then just the mother.  There's nothing on the other side of them that I don't want to see.  I am going to move the forsythia down along the dirt road side which will help with a little privacy,  There are some big white pines there already, and will eventually have more of something planted for more privacy.... but not right on top of the house. but the land on the other side of the dirt road belongs to the people I bought this from, and is winter pasture for our cows (we've rented it for years).  No people and no houses, to see looking out that window.  It sits right out in the "open" so to speak, but not close to much due to being on the end in a pie shaped lot  with them owning on 3 sides more or less.   The boxwoods have literally gotten so big that there is less than a 10 ft space between the house and them the length of the house.  

Well, it is getting late, I need to get down the hill, get stuff ready so I can get up and go to PT appt at 8:30.  Then I will come back and see about a 2nd coat on the under cabinet and behind the stove area.  Get the clothes off the line and hang one more load I did today but didn't get hung up.  Supposed to be mostly sunny again, then rain and colder coming in for Friday.  
They did not come to chop corn today and ds is really bent out of shape .  Won't call him back either.  So he contacted another guy who is coming in the morning.  We will lose a couple of rows because he has a chopper that is pulled behind and to the side of the tractor.... as opposed to the one they were supposed to use that is "self-propelled" and it is all right in front of you so you are chopping as you head into it.  This is planted along the fenceline so that will get run over by the tractor on the first lap around.... but it has to get cut before this rain coming. It is drying our fast and one reason we didn't push to get it planted too early, so we could chop after the "rush" was done for everyone else to get theirs done.   And now we are going to have to put in 2 bags because it will all be ours with no trading off for the chopping.... we would have gotten it chopped and bagged and they would have still owed us $2-4,000 for whatever tonnage they hauled home.  It is worth about $40-$50 a ton and the trucks hold 10-15 ton at least.... the wagons hold about 8 ton.... They were going to get at least half of the silage.... ds wanted one bag full.  Well, he called and is going to pick up a 2nd bag in the morning, and we will have 2 bags which is what I thought we were going to do originally.  He will have to pay for the chopping and 2 bags (they are like 4-500 each)  and all that so instead of getting some money in return, we will be putting out alot more. Granted we will have alot more silage.   Not in the plans... so have to go to plan B and C I guess.  
Didn't suit the farm for me to take the heifers today, they are also in field work.... maybe tomorrow after PT if they don't need me while chopping....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> The fins on the baseboards do get dust and stuff, and the fronts should be taken off at least once a year and just a good vacuuming, but I know people that have not done it since who knows ?????


I was not real fond of that chore when we had baseboard hot water heat. If it isn't done the furnace/pump will run a lot more and a lot less heat will get into the rooms.


----------



## farmerjan

Couple of quick comments as I have to get going and do a couple of errands on the way to work. 
Got the corn chopped and bagged yesterday.  The guys didn't get there til 2, started at 2:30 and last load was chopped at 11:30 p.m.  LONG DAY.  I stayed on the tractor with the bagger, although not an essential thing if my son had been there to do all the unloading but he was hauling a wagon back and forth and the guy helping with the backing up of the wagons and all that is  not real experienced.  I could have done both jobs but cannot get on and off the tractor between loads due to the knees.... The corn was getting dry... it would not have been worth a tinkers dam in another day or 2.  It should have been done Monday or Tuesday at the latest...late last week would have been better but we could not get the bagger so we did all that hay right up until Friday eve. 
Did a 150 ft bag and a 200 ft bag.... about 25-30 ft of each bag is "wasted" with getting it tied off at the beginning and at the end to seal it... we had only planned on the one bag so have over twice the silage than what we figured.  But, if it doesn't get spoiled, with the coons and such tearing the bags open, it will keep for a couple years.... so is like insurance. 
Still, instead of trading off about half of the silage towards chopping costs and cash to boot, we will be paying out several thousand $ in chopping costs. 
I did get a half hour+ break or so, when we got the first bag filled, and they had to move it and set up the bagger for the second bag, I ran home, got all the laundry off the line and went by Wendy's and got "meals " for everyone so that they could keep going.  They were chopping the last  loads when ds said that they would just pile it  and cover it because the bag was right at the edge of the drive area.... well, turns out there were only 2 more truck loads, and they put the one in the bag, and the other is on the truck and he is going to just go around and feed it to different pastures.  They will waste some but they can pick through it and will eat some of it for the corn in it if nothing else.  It wouldn't pack well on the ground and some would spoil so at least this won't spoil but might just go back into the ground for organic matter if they don't eat it. 
There is probably in the neighbor hood of 250 tons or more.  I will have to ask him.  It was drier than we wanted and would have been useless except for shelling if it had gone another day or 2 because it was drying out so fast.  But there seemed to be a decent amount of moisture so hopefully will ensile well. 

Came by the new house, got my sample bottles for this afternoon, and heading out in 5 minutes.  NO SANDER yet.... oh please don't let this be a continuing problem......
Supposed to be in 50's today, possible showers but it looks like a band is east of us and another is west of the mountains and we might not get much out of it.  Partly sunny right now but chilly.... down to the mid 30's possible tonight.  Then gradually warming back up to the 60's & maybe even the low 70's for our Indian summer weather. 
Gotta go, will try to catch up a little better tonight if I am not too whipped from testing.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I did get a half hour+ break or so, when we got the first bag filled, and they had to move it and set up the bagger for the second bag, I ran home, got all the laundry off the line and went by Wendy's and got "meals " for everyone so that they could keep going.


OMG!  That is not a "break"!  LOL  You do tooooo much!  I am amazed at all you do with those bad knees.  Once you get them fixed you will be H*&^*% on wheels!  

The extra silage will be like money in the bank and maybe you can sell some of it to the people that didn't show up originally to chop it.  Or use it for more cows although I think you have everything down to a science with your cowsand their numbers.  But never hurts to have extra feed to fall back on during bad weather times.

I understand about the boxwoods now - they really cut off light to the house if they are that close.  Also since you graze some of your cows in that field it would be nice to be able to keep rack of then by looking out the windows with a binoculars.  That is how I check my ewes every morning and during the day if they are ready to lamb.  Much easier than walking out to the corral.  Instead of keeping them confined in the barn jugs, the ones that are ready to lamb can be kept in the smaller corral on the field while the others all come into the large corral at night and go out in the am.  You will like being able to see your cows from the windows and the field will be a pretty view.  
\
Glad the haying and corn chores are just about done for this year.  You can rest your knees a bit while finishing up your move.


----------



## farmerjan

Just got here from the farm about 1/2 hr ago.  I want to go to the other house and eat and get in the shower.  Hair needs washing but didn't want to do it last night at that hour, then go into a barn and get splattered with cow sht... so tonight I am going to wash it and have it clean for a day or 2!!!!

220 cows through the parlor this afternoon and it went pretty smoothly.  They fired/let go the one guy who was a joke/jerk in my opinion... glad to not have to work with him any more.  The one now had just started last time, he is not the greatest milker, could not do it if left alone because he can't seem to tell which cows are 3 quartered etc., but he will do as told with the cows (like don't put the milker on the right front or whatever)  is quiet, and is good about keeping the cows moved up into the catch/holding pen to come in the dairy.  So a definite improvement overall.  Naturally I 'm looking forward to going home to a hot shower for the knees.  


Got my little pedal machine up here at the house.  It is electric, and has a timer and stuff on it, tells how many calories all that.  Have had it for several years, but hadn't used it when the ankle hurt so much.  I am really aching from using it as I didn't realize how out of shape the muscles on the knees/legs had gotten.  Luckily it has a timer, so I am setting it for just 3 minutes at a time, to get things limbered up.  If I do that a couple times a day, with sitting in the chair for no real weight bearing on the knees, then I ought to be able to build up a little stamina and strength... Can up it 3 min increments  up to 15 minutes.  I think it will be good for me and I am determined to make myself do it while at the house here.  Maybe while sitting on the computer since it is motorized, I will not "forget" to keep pedaling.   You can override it and stop it but otherwise, it just keeps going.  It will do so much then change mode and go backwards too when in the auto mode... goes a little faster and slower too when on auto....Maybe this will help with the ache since I am definitely not getting the exercise that I should be getting. 

Sad to say, no sanding progress..... I want to cry  Let's hope that he gets here in the next few days.

We did get a "20 drops"  shower this afternoon while we were milking/testing.  Then it continued to get cooler and is downright chilly this eve.  Saying mid 30's.... might get a frost.  I brought my 2 big baskets of spider plants in yesterday and they will mostly stay in except for nicer warm days on occasion.  Need to figure out where to hang them.  Got the "exotic" daffodils planted, all the irises are in.  Still haven't gotten all the daylillies in but it is supposed to warm up a bit again so really want to get them in this coming week.  Seems I never remember them until I am on my way out of here.  They are in plastic groc bags with dirt and all look fine so it is just a matter of getting them in the ground. 

I expect we will get back into the hay this coming week as it is supposed to warm up a bit with no precip  for at least 5 days by the looks of it and then less than 20% for several days after that.  I am ready to be done with hay for the year.  Luckily it was not cold last night like it has gotten tonight or I would have been miserable on the tractor.... no cab or anything which is fine except in the cold weather.  

Got all the tape off the edges of the cabinets and all, and it looks so much better without that "busy" pattern of the formica on the wall space  between the top and bottom cabinets and behind the fridge and where the stove is going to go. 
I laid all the clothes off the line - t-shirts and jeans and snap front shirts - on the "handle part" top of the ladder  and on the back of a chair so I could get back last night.  They have got to be folded and all tomorrow, and put in the plastic snap top totes.  Guess it wouldn't have been the end of the world if he had started sanding, but this way I can get them put away clean for n ow.  Should do it tonight, but even with short breaks to sit for a minute or so between groups of cows, I ache and just sitting here for a few on the computer is all I want to do. 

Time to go get the shower, eat some soup or something warm, and sink into bed.  Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Baymule

With all that you do, when you get those knees fixed, you will be unstoppable. My husband is on his 3rd joint replacement, the relief from pain and the ability to live a much better life is indescribable. It has vastly improved his life. Getting your knees done will change your life.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, it is sunny but chilly... was 36 at the old house this morning....warming up some but still very cool.  Going to continue to get warmer as the week goes on. 

DS was cutting more hay this morning.  Finishing up the rest of that orchard grass field then cutting the other 3 mixed grass fields right there next to it.  Supposed to be decent for another week.... so will be cutting more tomorrow and maybe monday.  I will be doing a fair amount of tedding and raking this week.  Got at least 2 farms to test so will try to get one on Monday and the other sometime.  Haven't talked to either of them yet but just sent a text to the one I want to do Monday.  

Deb isn't coming out to her farm this weekend but is hoping to come out towards the end of next week and stay for a week.... she can do some stuff for work "telecommuting"  so I think is hoping to do that.  So the drawer front and all will wait.  Maybe he will get here to do the floors in the meantime.  I sent a text so hope that he will let me know.  Got to go check on some cattle at pasture and put out some mineral.  Going to get the milk samples from yesterday packed and fold all the clothes and pack some in the plastic totes this evening at the new house.
  Want to see if I can snag any boxes from the cardboard "dumpster" for packing some more stuff... like out of the kitchen cabinets.  There is alot of stuff to still go through.  I just have a hard time doing it some nights. 
Did my cycle thing... it is going to take a little time to get over the 3 minute time set... it is constant cycling for the 3 minutes and it is tiring for these achy knees.  I think that it is good for the ankle too.... but one small 3 minute time... at a time!!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

When you unpack your cabinets, it helps to already know which new cabinet they will go into.  That way you can just set everything into the box without wrapping them, drive to the new house and unload right into the cabinets.  This is a good trick to save you work packing.  If you have kitchen drawers, just pull out the entire drawer and set it in your vehicle.  Drive to the new house, unload the drawer into the hew drawers, and return the old drawer to the old cabinets. No need for boxes for contents of drawers.  You can sort and dispose of trash or items to toss when unloading contents into new drawer.  Makes everything so much easier and faster.

Waiting for you to be able to load pix of the new place!!!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I think it will be good for me and I am determined to make myself do it while at the house here.


I suspect that the more you can strengthen the muscles around your knees ahead of time the easier the post surgery recovery will be.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> I suspect that the more you can strengthen the muscles around your knees ahead of time the easier the post surgery recovery will be.


That is what I have been told.... that there are "pre-surgery" exercises that are suggested for all who do knee surgery.  I will try to get some more info on that too.... but using this "pedaler" machine that I had put away, has made me realize that they are weaker than I realized.  Maybe it will help with the general walking too.  

Heading down the hill for the evening.  We have a cow that is actually walking across the cattle guard.... owners watched her... her leg went inbetween the metal pipes, then she pulled it up and kept on going... No respect for the cattle guard there so will have to be moved I guess....PITA....they put her back through the gate 3 times today and she keeps doing it....

Farm texted me back for monday afternoon.  Have a PT appt @ 9:30 a.m.   Hope to tedd out some hay  Sun aft late as I won't be able to do it Monday... not enough time inbetween for more than maybe an hour.... I will get all the stuff loaded tomorrow and get the bottles ready in trays too.... Won't hear anything from the other one until late Monday or Tues I don't think as she is away til Monday I think.

Been chilly today, sun but always a little breeze.  I wonder why more people don't dry their laundry outside with these kind of breezes.  The towels I brought in are softer than some I have taken out of the dryer over the years... and they smell so much better... One BIG plus for living up here.  They feel SOO soft. Yes I use softener...but never have had stuff feel so soft and fluffy like this without a good breeze to blow them around.  And it might be the water too... not all the lime and all.

Another reason to look into a wind system for here....there is a guy near one of my dairies that has a windmill...the modern 3 blade type not the old fashioned "windmill of the west" type.  I need to ask the farmer for his name and see what all he has to say about it.  This is a good area for the breeze.  It would sure be nice to reduce the electric bill if I could generate my own that way.  The old ones had a system that would disengage them if the wind was too strong....so as to not destroy the blades ...I imagine the new ones have something too... The wind blows alot here... more than the sun shines.


----------



## Baymule

I would love to hang clothes out to dry, but the breeze blows the sand around. No point in dusty clothes. LOL LOL I can't use fabric softener or dryer sheets, so I use wool balls in the dryer to reduce static cling and as a softener.


----------



## Bruce

I think there are governors on the windmills but they will still shut down above a certain MPH. And they need a certain MPH to start up as well, maybe 8 or 12 MPH?? When my solar arrays were put in 5 years ago the guy said he used to do wind but they tended to be unreliable so he stopped. I would hope that the reliability is much better now though there is still a maintenance requirement. You either need to climb the tower or have one that can pivot down for maintenance ..... unless things have changed.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday night.  Had a decent day.  DS texted and we went and got the obnoxious cow.... she was back in the yard this morning.... she is due to calve soon.  She is a bought cow so maybe that is why they sold her. We have had her for at least one calf though so not a "newcomer".  Brought 5 more home with her since we had the trailer there.  Had to call them down the hill, across the driveway, into the catch pen.  Had about 6-8 that wouldn't cross the driveway, silly cuz they had crossed it to go from the one side to the other when they were rotated into the "hayfield" part where they are now.  One has already calved but the rest are just big as butterball turkeys!!!!

Then took a couple of the portable panels to another pasture right up the road where there are 5 old cows and 5 calves.  They look good and although we hate to, these 5 cows are all going to the stockyards.  They are old and have NO TEETH.  They went to this pasture so they had no chance to get bred back.... no bull in with them, and no cattle against the fences so no temptations for a bull to come visiting.  There are some cattle down the road a bit, but not right up against the fence.  Called them down and 4 cows and 2 of the calves came..... will start calling and feeding them in the pen so that the calves get used to it and in a week or 2 they will go.  There are 2 heifers in the bunch that will probably be retained as future replacements.  


Tomorrow he is finally  getting those heifers off the cows,  as they guy is wanting them....I cancelled my PT appt and I will go with him.  Gonna take my truck to the farm where I am going to test, leave it, go with him further north to the farm, and then he will drop me off and I will test that herd.  There are 3 or 5 heifers that we are probably bringing back that were raised up.  We have 1st refusal and there were a couple ds said he wanted back.  We will pay whatever he got for the ones he sold.  Instead of paying him to feed them, what we do is sell them to him, with first choice back..... then if we don't want any or don't need them, or whatever reason, we don't have to take any and he can just sell them. If we take any back, it is like just buying them, but they are out of our cows so know the background.  I have never been to his place, so wanted to go.  

So, after getting the cows this morning, ds went to mow some more.  I went to the new house, got all the stuff ready for taking to the farm tomorrow, finished packing the samples from Fri's herd and got that all set to go out.  Got all the meters in the truck, and the hoses for tomorrow's herd, plus all the sample bottles on the seat.   Then took the 4x4  and went by the cardboard dumpster by Wendy's to see if there were any boxes.  SCORED..... got a dozen or so, broken down so all I need to do is retape them;  they are clean and decent.  Took them down to the other house. 

 Went by the regular dumpster with a bunch of stuff from both houses to get rid of.  Then I got on the tractor with the tedder and spent 45 min tedding out the first piece he cut of the good orchard grass hay.  I wasn't watching my time earlier, and didn't get any more done.... will have to get right on it Tuesday morning.... and the orchard grass will be ready to rake too.  I see he finished the field of mixed grass next door - he had done 6 rounds around the outside when he did the og....and got the rest done (total about 6 acres there) and took the tractor up to the hill to the long 4 acre field and then will do the adjoining 10+ acres on top of the hill.  We used to only cut these 2, first cutting then let them grow for the cows for winter grazing when we moved the cattle in this place for the winter.... but we no longer run cattle there, because owner needs to "encourage the deer"   OMG... but it isn't our land.  Thing is, they aren't keeping it mowed, we used to bush hog once a year to keep down the multiflora roses and blackberries and briars and weeds... and in another year or 2 it will be getting all grown up.  They do have 4 cows and raise a few for beef now....but he is lazy and you can see the crap growing up already.  And we are moving all our hay out because he gets a few for his cows, in the agreement... but last year took about twice what he is supposed to get.  So we are moving it out as we come up the hill.  We pay rent so trade off some of the hay for rent.... but.... there is a limit.  He also got over 50 sq bales which was agreed on... but he doesn't need to get 15 or 20 rolls when he is supposed to get 5 or 10....Not my agreement, but it irks me to no end....DS allows people to take advantage of him all the time.... and then he wonders why I have the attitude I have about things getting done and paid for and not all this "trade off" that gets dragged out. 

So, I am going to get going down the hill, maybe get a few boxes "made" and ready for when I get in the mood to pack.  
@Ridgetop , I get the idea of knowing where things will go in the new cabinets....except that I have no cabinets in the stone house.... all the storage is the 3 cupboards that I  put in that house. The one that was made for my spices/baking supplies is going into the new kitchen here.....the other 2 are nice cupboards so don't know what I am going to do with them yet.  So there is no real method to where I want stuff here yet.  I am going to just box it... and then after I get it up  here, kinda make a decision where I want stuff.  Wanting to see what sorta "flows" as far as like putting dishes away etc..... The thing I don't like is that the top shelves in all the top cabinets are so high I will need a ladder so it is almost useless space.... will have to put stuff up there that I don't use much because it's useless for food storage.  I do have counter space here that I didn't have there so that is a plus.  
With taking out the  tall pullout pantry thing, with the current smaller fridge, I gained a 9 inch wide space there.  I have been tossing around a narrow waste receptacle for recyclables for now.....Eventually it will accommodate a wider fridge.  I have a recycle cabinet that is a pull out rather than separate doors,  and holds 3 cat food bags of 30 lb size that I use now.  Don't know if that will fit anywhere or not.... I had that and the spice/baking cupboard made to match years ago. I really like them.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, I think someone told me that the 3 bladed kind have a govenor or some sort.  The old type used to have something that would disengage the tail so that the windmill part could still spin,but that the tail being disengaged, it wouldn't want to face into the wind so would not really spin properly... Kinda the idea of a tail on a kite as to it needs it to fly.... well the tail part keeps it headed into the wind stream.  I believe they also had a manual brake of some sort.   I would like to talk to the guy who has the one near the dairy I test..... just to get some info.  Don't know if anyone here in the area installs them.  Would be interesting to see if it would be a practical addition.... perhaps along with solar that the elec company is promoting. 
Food for thought for down the road....


----------



## Bruce

Certainly is, especially if you have reasonably steady wind, bonus if it is at night when solar doesn't happen. We can go days with low winds and some days with "steady" in the mid 20's gusting to high 30's. I don't know how suitable my property is wind wise. This site shows height and distance from objects to have clear air. 

Part of it reads "The quick-and-dirty rule of thumb for turbine height is a minimum of 10 meters (30 feet) plus the length of a turbine blade above the tallest obstacle (trees, house etc.) in a 150 meter (500 feet) radius, with a tower height of at least 19 meters (60 feet)." 
which suggests my place would work only for north and south winds.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks, @Bruce ... interesting reading.  I do know from the clothes on the clothesline, that the wind is most prevalent from the south.... I was getting clothes in my face trying to hang the next line over.... and I have noticed it several times now that I have hung the clothes.  Nothing to impede the wind from that direction because that is where the Christmas Tree farm is and they are all shorter, and there is open space and parking area between me and them.... several hundred feet or more.   Some large/tall white pines in a line to the east... the property line....some semi tall trees to the western direction along the dirt road but several hundred feet at least.  I will have to do some measuring just to get some distances.....  Again something to consider.... it's just that I really noticed how much the wind was blowing.... a breeze really, but it might be enough to get and keep it turning regularly/comsistently.....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, Mon eve.  Got home to the new house about 8 or so.  Had a good day except that my knees are aching alot this evening.  Fast milking on the farm this afternoon...she is fast but pretty good.  

DS texted that he had the cows in about 9:30 or so.  I was at new house... so 10 minutes I was at barn.  He was getting the bag off the bagger and getting that all "closed/sealed " up.  I went in the barn, got all the calves sorted out of the pen except one by the time he got over there, helped get to one calf out, then sorted 3 of the 4 cows still in there and they all got moved back out to pasture to calve.  Got the one that he accidentaly put up at that pasture, that was not bred, cut out and she will be going with a bull to get bred now.  She is a bought heifer last year.... he bought 2, they were small and are still small... one bred back, one didn't.  But they aren't worth much to sell, and this one might do a little better because she has had a little more time to grow a bit.  They will always be smaller though.... they were bred too young in my opinion.... but he didn't pay alot for them soooo.... they did a fairly decent job of raising their first calves.... and are pretty quiet to work around so deserve at least a second calf.  
Took 14 heifers up to the guy who has bought some several times now.  Got back 4 bigger ones out of the group he got last year....2 weighing 710 and 2 weighing 910.  One of the 4 is mine, the other 3 were my son's.  We don't really like one of his and so-so about another one so he might sell them.  Mine is out of a bought cow that died this past winter.... she was in good flesh, but was old and was a "possible sell" cow .... but had this nice heifer calf.  One day he was out feeding hay and she was just laid out dead.... probably her heart, didn't look like she struggled he said.... price you pay.... she was a nice friendly cow so,  oh well, she didn't have to get on a truck and go to slaughter.  Calf would have paid for her if I sold it so a wash.... keeping the calf will mean about 3 years before even payback.... but if she turns out as nice as the cow, then I'm not out.  Was planning to keep the cow for another calf if she was bred because she was in very good condition for her age (no teeth) so was eating and getting enough out of her feed to keep her condition up.  
Part of it.
So there are 6 possible keeps out of this group we took.... and going to see if he wants anymore as we have another 6-10 that we could take up there that are at another pasture.... 2 that we took are rather small so he might not want to keep them although ds said he would cut him a deal since he has been very fair to us..... one the cow died, the other the cow didn't milk very good and got sold.  DS will talk to him....He was at work, but ds had talked to him and since he knew where to go and where to put them it wasn't a problem to go there on our own.  
 And we are taking the dairy heifers this Sat by the looks of it.  I am going to feed them in the pen the next few days so that I can get them in to take.  Still leaning towards taking the 2 jersey cows too.... get them off my "shoulders" of responsibility for the year and get the house done, and get the knees done.... then get them back when I am a little better prepared to do things like graft calves on them as nurse cows.  I can't milk them when I am recovering from knee surgery either.... so rather than ruin their udders, let them go on the dairy, get milked, get some records on them, and then get them back after they are bred and ready to go dry, so they aren't feeding them during their dry period either.... and when I am able to do right by them.  I still have one that has the 3 calves on her that will stay.... she might be bred back to the angus bull now... got another3/4 dairy cow,  that is totally blind in one eye that I can probably force to take a couple more calves.... she is really getting huge so will calve soon.... raised 3 her first time and was a total B$#@H the second time so I don't know what her udder will be this time.  I wouldn't grain her the second time so as not to promote more milk since she wouldn't let anyone on her but her own calf..... sometimes they take a notion.... we'll see this time.  Got one jer/hol heifer that didn't get bred that should have been that I will let the angus bull breed and she will be due next fall so that will work....and a couple of other heifers that need to be bred and maybe sold as bred heifers or with new calves on them next year.  I think that the prices of "springers" and just fresh heifers and cows will be up next fall....so we will see.  Gambling on my gut feeling.....

Tomorrow I will pack these samples in the morning..... get on the tractor and rake the field I tedded sun eve, tedd out the 6 acre piece across the creek.  They unloaded about 250 bales off the wagons this eve.... so he will have at least 2 wagons to sq bale into.  I imagine the orchard grass piece will make that much.... I think he is going to round bale the other... it is mixed grass and has some weeds.... beef calves/yearlings will eat it good.  
Wed I have PT,  then tedding out the 2 fields in the top section.... then rake them late on Thurs or Fri morning for him to roll.  Can't do sq bales up there if we wanted.... too treacherous to try to bring a 1/2 filled wagon down off that hill.  He only brings one roll on the truck at a time due to the steepness.... not so awful going up to tedd or rake.... but I come down in 1st gear.... and won't drive a tractor that does not have good brakes......and hold the shift lever so that it can't possibly jump out of gear into neutral.... he// of a view from up there but he// of a ride down too !!!!!!
Time to get headed down the hill....


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> The thing I don't like is that the top shelves in all the top cabinets are so high I will need a ladder so it is almost useless space.... will have to put stuff up there that I don't use much because it's useless for food storage. I do have counter space here that I didn't have there so that is a plus.



I keep all my stuff that I only use on holidays, etc. on the top shelves.  Also store extra plastic sealed bags of sugar for baking, canning stuff that I only need during summer (didn't need it this year due to ground squirrels), etc.  That wide step footstool comes in really handy for reaching stuff.  It is aluminum, so easy to bring in from laundry room.  Those top shelves are really only good for storing stuff you seldom need (or if you are about 7' tall), but having that extra space for that type of stuff is great since otherwise you would have to store it in cabinets that are better for stuff you need all the time.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Again something to consider.... it's just that I really noticed how much the wind was blowing.... a breeze really, but it might be enough to get and keep it turning regularly/comsistently.....


If there are people that install residential wind towers they likely will come do a free wind/site analysis and you can find out if it is reasonable. From your description it sounds like you might have good clearance for "undisturbed" wind and possibly solar as well. 

You can do measurements with Google maps. Just bring up the house on the map, put it in satellite view then right mouse. The last option on the bottom of that menu is "measure distance". Click 2 spots and it will tell you the distance between them. You can grab and move one of them to another spot and the new distance will be shown.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce if you ever head south for anything, leave an extra day for a stop in Va.....you can get all my electronic stuff set up for me and show me how to use it....all this stuff about googling the house and distances and whatever......Guarantee I will feed you some real beef even send you home with some to hide in the freezer for future meals....@Cntryboy777 said that you are real good at it.  (electronic stuff)

Tuesday eve.  I got the orchard grass hay raked, and the grass mixed hay tedded in the "creek pasture field".  Tomorrow I will go up on top and get the 2 "top fields" tedded out and then rake the creek field.  I expect that he will get the orchard grass  sq baled tomorrow, and then the creek field.  I will rake the 2 top fields on Thursday or Friday morning.  Some clouds Friday with scattered showers to come in Saturday.  Compliments of this trop storm Epsilon(?)..... He said something about getting another field cut today too....if so, I will rake the 2 top fields on Thursday most likely and get the other raked on Friday. Should have been done cutting them yesterday to insure they will be dry enough....but I am not in charge.... All this inbetween him saying that we are hauling Fred's cows on Friday..... he's the closeby neighbor that we make the hay for... work his cows/calves in the spring, and then get them in and haul them to town in the fall when he sells them. 
I have a farm set up to test on Thursday afternoon so won't be able to do much after 1:30 p.m.   And he asked if I could haul the 2nd load of calves on Friday.... so that means any raking will have to be done before noon so it has a chance to be up off the ground for additional drying for baling.  Maybe He didn't get to that other field.... I really hope not at this point. 

Got the samples packed from the 200 cow herd yesterday.  packed a few things at the old house and did some sorting of stuff there too.  Told Jim that I wanted to take the tractor and the sweeper down to the house so that I could 'cherry pick" some of it to bag up for the chickens for the winter;  that I would be doing the last mowing there.  And that I wanted him to let me know when he took it so that we could load the 2 "chicken tractors" on the trailer so they could come up to the new house and I could get the one redone.... it needs new plywood and a new roof which I am going to do metal I think even though it will make it a little heavier....it will be more sturdy and shed the snow/rain better....
Now I am thinking that I will get a skil saw so that I can do the simple cutting of the plywood for this coop....and do other stuff...I am inspired to try anyway.  I had always used a hand saw to cut stuff.  That I was able to "operate" !!!!!

Sent the floor guy a text and asked when he thought he might be able to get here......😢😩😞😞😞

I've given up on the other guy about calling me back about the trees and boxwoods with a price.... Going to look at a battery powered chainsaw to use..... tired of this.  I will wait until this bout of hay is done and once more ask my son to come and pick up the fuel tank.....then will call another friend to see if he could run up here and do it for me.  I realize that we were busy with the silage, then the heifers, then the hay again.... but he quit early today to have her come meet him so THEY could go take the "bagger" back..... she was no where to be found during the silage bagging.... but .....
Not going to say it.  I asked twice about the fuel tank because I want to get some heat in this house... it will take the furnace guy a week or so to get me worked in he said... as it gets colder I expect he will get busier....Would be especially good if there was some heat for the finish to dry better on the floors......
I am getting frustrated again.....
Going to take the 4x4 down to the old house tomorrow after I get done at PT, the fields I need to rake and all are near the old house so makes sense to take that truck and then just go after I get done; so that I can maybe load some stuff to bring up to put in the shed.....tires/misc stuff that needs to be moved.  I have all the meters on the 2wd for testing on Thursday so no point to load and unload....will need them again on Monday for that farm then probably take them off and put in the storage box for a few days.  Going to have to get a couple sheets of plywood for the freezers to sit on too....want them to have a good floor to sit on.... Don't want to get too much stuff piled in there so that I can maneuver with the freezers.  Plan to put one in the house where the dryer would go for now.... not going to put a dryer in there since I haven't had one for 15 years.....That is the space where I think a door and a small porch would be good to come in from the carport end into the utility room.... but that is next year or 2 away....so going to put the freezer there and it will be out of the way and still allow me to move at least one cupboard in there from the old house for  food storage too....pantry type stuff. 
@Ridgetop;  good idea about storing extra staples, on the top shelves.  I had planned to put all the "seasonal type stuff" up there.  I am going to see about a step stool with wider steps, although the one I have isn't too bad and it also folds up.....my balance with the knees isn't as good as it was and that bothers me.....
Yep, I know, time to do them.... But have to get in the house first.....

I'm going to head down the hill and work on some packing I think.  FINALLY turned off the internet there so that is now a done thing.  So I have to use it up here....just wish I had a desk here to start getting things organized.... Never thought that it would be so long getting the floors done.....I would start moving more stuff... but what's the point with all that dirty dust that is going to be made with the sanding.  I got the 2 doorways with plastic and taped to the doorframes on the "away side" and taped on the top and floor.... as ready as I can be for him except for 2 baskets of clothes I have to fold... socks and stuff and 1 pile of T-shirts that are laid over the chair.... might do them tonight and get them in the snap lid tote; then go down the hill.

It will get better.....


----------



## Baymule

If you have a friend that can set the tank for you, then ask him and get it done. I don't think I could hold my tongue if my son was putting me off like that. Does he want him Mom to effin' freeze to death?  

By all means get a battery chainsaw and tackle those dratted boxwoods yourself. A little at a time and eventually you will have it done.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> @Cntryboy777 said that you are real good at it. (electronic stuff)


I don't know about that! I had gotten my "smarter by far than me" phone a few weeks before I went down to help Fred and Joyce move. Learned a lot of things about the phone from various people. Like the front desk lady at the motel told me I had navigation capability. Who knew? And Fred showed me a lot of things. I'd bet I don't know more than 15%-20% of what it CAN do! 

Beef ... it's what's for dinner 

I don't know how far or how long it would take for DS to get that tank lifted up but I'm with Bay, no way MY mom would have waited even a week for such a thing.

And yes to the battery chainsaw for the boxwoods. 6" isn't really all that big. Start by lopping off the branches higher up at chest height if you don't want to drop it as a unit and then there won't be much trunk left to drop. Or if there are a lot of branches close to the ground, cut those off first so you can easily get to the trunk. 

You can learn the technique of cutting the trunk down by watching YouTube videos ... I did. Buckin' Billy Ray does some pretty interesting stuff though you won't see him videoing cutting boxwoods, he and his son do some mighty big trees and in tight quarters and climbing them to drop them a section at a time from the top when there is no room to drop the entire tree. And no, I have NO plans to climb any trees!

 But you can find basic info with a web search. Start small in any case with some branches so you get a feel for the saw. And remember, unlike a gas chainsaw, if the battery is installed the electric is *ALWAYS* in "run mode", you won't hear anything until you squeeze the trigger. Like a gun, keep your finger off the trigger unless you are ready to "fire".


----------



## farmerjan

Done with PT... changed to farm clothes, heading down the hill to get on the tractor to tedd then to rake.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> Now I am thinking that I will get a skil saw so that I can do the simple cutting of the plywood for this coop....and do other stuff...I am inspired to try anyway. I had always used a hand saw to cut stuff. That I was able to "operate" !!!!!


Have Deb help you with the Skilsaw the first time you use it.  I did everything with a jigsaw for several years because I was scared of DH's big Skilsaw!  I burned up 2 of them trying to jobs that were too big for it.  Go slow and don;t be afraid to stop the saw and start again if you get nervous.  Better to be safe.

Important with the Skilsaw is to have adequate support when cutting so the blade doesn't bind up in the wood as you get to the end of the cut and the 2 sides of the wood shift.   I often use 4 saw horses on a very large piece so the sides don't tip and bind the blade.  You can also get masonry and metal cutting blades for the Skilsaw.  They also make lighter weight battery operated saws too.  I would not get a really light weight Skilsaw since it won't cut as heavy items as you will eventually want it to do.  However, don't let the salesman sell you one that is too heavy duty either.  If it is too heavy it will be harder for you to handle.  There are nice medium duty ones that will be perfect for what you want (plywood cutting for the coop roof, etc.) and will let you get a feel for the saw.  Once you are feeling really confident you can decide if you want a heavy duty saw or not,  Actually, I like our portable table saw since t makes exact cuts.  However, you can also get a metal edge that clamps onto plywood or long boards and will allow you to guide the saw along the edger to give you an exact straight cut.  For your chicken coop roof though, just measure and mark using a carpenter square and pencil and you will be fine.  I can't count the number of J hog feeders, rabbit nest boxes, and keyhole feeders  I have cut and made that way.  (Keyhole feeders are a breeze if you trace the hoe with a cake pan and use a jig saw on the circle cuts.  The trick when doing cutouts is to use a 1/2" drill bit to make a hole in which to start the jig saw blade.  

So excited for you to be tackling all these things with power tools!   Power tools are our friends!  They make us women able to do big men things!


----------



## Bruce

And make men do even bigger things? 

If you get a Dewalt battery chainsaw and a Dewalt battery circular saw they will use the same 20V battery so you have a "spare" for either tool. 

One thing I learned watching YouTube videos that weren't even remotely about circular saws but they were being used was you can use a metal speed square on boards up to 7" wide as a guide for the saw. I never even thought to do that but it makes for a nice straight cut, don't even need to draw the entire line with a pencil.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve.  Beautiful day again today.... sunny, warm enough for a short sleeve shirt on the tractor.  Took the 6600 ford & tedded out the small section in the end of the field I tedded yesterday since it is so shaded and wasn't drying very well.  Then went up on the hill and did the 4 acre field and then went to the top field and did that one,...about 10 acres I guess,,,maybe less.  Came down the hill, traded tractors and took the ford 4600 with the long rake, went up the road a bit to turn around and then came down and sandwiched it in through the gate to rake the field along the creek that I had tedded yesterday.  Due to the shape of the field, plus a big tree in the middle, and a real rough spot with holes... probably from a ground hog,  and the "dog leg"  it is a royal PITA to rake.  Have to back into a few spots in order to get the rows decent.... but got it done.  DS had come down, unhooked the 6600 from the tedder and hooked it up to the sq baler they brought down yesterday,  hooked a wagon on the end, and was sq baling when I came out of the field with the rake.  He was done with one full wagon, dropped that and got the 2nd wagon and went back to baling.  I took the 4x4 ranger and went around and picked up some of the sq bales that the kicker had thrown over the top and where he was making the turn at the ends of the rows, and it just kicked them out because the wagon wasn't directly behind the baler.  So he filled the 2nd wagon just as the belt that runs the kicker broke.... so went on and got the other tractor with the round baler and finished up about 2 rows with the round baler.  I think he was going to try to round bale the creek side field too.  It was dry except for that little patch in the back corner but he knows that it wasn't dry so will roll it on the outside of the bale so it won't mold inside.   Tomorrow I am going to try to get the 2 top fields raked before I go to work to test.  

Now the weather is saying only a slight chance of showers on Sat afternoon... Friday was supposed to be cloudy and they changed it to partly/mostly sunny.... With having to get in Fred's calves Thursday afternoon and hauling to doug's barn, then loading out one load early Friday morning, and ds wanting me to haul the 2nd load of calves later.... I think I will have to get the hay raked tomorrow so that ds can get it baled on Friday.  I think that is why he wants me to haul the 2nd load so he can bale.  It was still pretty green in spots, but with as nice a day, it was drying well.  

I am going to get the bottles in the trays I use in the barns, tonight and get it all in the truck.  Then I will take that truck home and then I can just go from the stone house right around the corner to get the tractor and go rake.  No real tight gates to go through at least.  

No sander at the house.... 😞 😞 

I did get all the clothes folded yesterday evening, except the socks, and most all are in the plastic totes.  

Went to the pasture with the 5 old cows,  where we took the panels on Sunday,  and called the cows down for feed.  Left a sq bale of hay outside the fence too,  to give them a couple sections to munch on .... 4 of the 5 cows came down and 3 calves.  I am afraid we are going to have some trouble with the one cow and her calf....and the other ones are eating the grain so she isn't learning that she has to come down for it.... because it is gone if she comes down a little later anyways..... hoping that the calves will all want to follow each other after a couple times.  I am going to have to make a bigger effort to go pretty much every day..... Didn't get up to the nurse cow field as it was getting dark.  Need to get them called in so that I can get the ones caught to go to the dairy.  One of the heifers is really bagging up so she must have caught sooner than the others.  They are all as round as barrels....They look good.  

Got to do my cycling exercises and then am going down the hill.  I am tired and need a shower.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop  I have used a skil saw in the past.  Just not very often and it wasn't mine so haven't had access to one regularly.  I had forgotten that since it has been so long.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bruce said:


> One thing I learned watching YouTube videos that weren't even remotely about circular saws but they were being used was you can use a metal speed square on boards up to 7" wide as a guide for the saw. I never even thought to do that but it makes for a nice straight cut, don't even need to draw the entire line with a pencil.



Is the "speed square" the long meta straight edge that clamps to the board as a cutting guide? 

 I didn't know that was its name.  Here we have other professional sounding names like "clampy straight thing".


----------



## Baymule

A speed square is that triangle thingy that helps you draw a straight line. I have 2 of them. If you get really fancy, you can draw and cut angles!







I have a battery operated Hitachi circle saw and I love it. Also have Hitachi battery drill, I keep it in the case, nice, clean and neat. The Hitachi are lighter weight and I like that.  I love tools.


----------



## Ridgetop

OK, I have several of those.  Also several Carpenter's Squares which always puzzles me since they are shaped like the letter L.  We have several that are 6' long too shaped like a T.  

I love tools too.  Sometimes I just stand in my (CLEAN) tool shed and look around and gloat.  DS1 and I don't allow DH in the tool shed anymore.


----------



## Baymule

The 6’ long T shaped ones are for Sheetrock. They are also great for plywood.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> Is the "speed square" the long meta straight edge that clamps to the board as a cutting guide?


That wouldn't make much of a square corner would it? 
I do have one of those as well.

I've seen some bigger speed squares on YT videos but I don't have one.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Bruce said:


> If you get a Dewalt battery chainsaw and a Dewalt battery circular saw they will use the same 20V battery so you have a "spare" for either tool.



That sounds like a great idea!  I used my DeWalt battery powered circular saw while building the table Monday & Tuesday, along with my DeWalt drill and impact wrench.  Even though I have a corded circular saw and a corded drill, I almost always use the battery powered ones because they are more convenient to use.

Ace Hardware has a sale on the DeWalt 12" chainsaw for Ace Rewards members ($30 off of $229.99); see *here*,  Bruce is right about being able to use the same batteries for the two tools, as well as many of their other tools.  I highly recommend that you buy some extra batteries (6 Ah) for your tools.  The batteries that come with the tools are 3 Ah, which is fine for doing a few chores, but for your chainsaw I think you are going to want a longer lasting battery.  I currently have 2 6 Ah, 4 4Ah, and 2 3Ah batteries, so I usually don't run out of charged batteries while doing chores!

I really wished you had some really good camera equipment and an interest in recording your activities.  I am sure that I would love watching your YouTube videos of you and your son cutting, tedding, raking, and baling hay.  Also, I don't know if you are interested or not, but the guy on the YouTube channel "PA Farms" is getting out of the hay making business and will be selling his hay making equipment.  While he is located in eastern Pennsylvania and you are way down in southwestern Virginia, maybe he will make it worth your time to go there.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  I have 3 batteries for the trimmer so always have one fully charged at least.  It is a Black and Decker and I have no complaints. They are 20 volt, I looked at them.    I will check into the chainsaw;  I do have an Ace rewards card thing. 

They got the cows/calves in at the neighbors, and it was a bit of a circus I guess.  He will not spend the time or money to feed the cows some grain in the pen for a week or 10 days ahead of time.... just once or twice.... so the calves are real skittish.  He said there are a couple of nice heifer calves, and would like to maybe buy them, but is worried that they will be nutty.... I said if he wants to, then if they don't calm down in 3 months, sell them.....
 Not like ours that will come to call and 90 % will go right in the first time or 2.... Even those 5 old cows at the pasture with their calves.... I went by there today on the way to work, and the one old cow did come down and the 2 calves that want to stay out with her.... have to spend a few more days working with them.... but she did come in the pen, and I made sure there was some hay there for her too... the calves came into the opening of the pen.... I need it a little bigger and texted ds that he needed to take a couple more panels up there so they can all fit in without crowding so I can just work around them a bit.... may have to take a little more grain so that I have enough for her when she comes down.... and she realizes that she will get a treat too.... 3 of the calves come right down although not in the pen when I am in there feeding but 4 of the cows are right in there with me.... a few more times and I ought to be able to work around them quietly enough to get the pen closed on them.  
But that is what it takes... slow, easy and quiet, with not trying to pen them just letting them come in and eat and not feel threatened..... then they will be more comfortable with me.... They don't get alot of interaction with us, there at this pasture,  for the whole summer.  Should spend more time but we go by and check on them.... can see and usually count them from the road.... and make sure they have salt.... but should feed a little bit along.  They just all have done real good there this summer.... but the grass was pretty good too.

So he will try to sort the steers and the heifers early in the morning, then take the steers... and I will go with the heifers after he gets back,  as he wants to get some other stuff done.... and I won't be able to rake until 11 or so due to the heavy fog and dew we have been having in the mornings..... have the bigger field up top to do and the ends of the 4 acre field as the one end was shaded and still wet.  Calling for showers on Sat aft now;  mostly sun for Friday... so if I get it raked, it ought to be decent to bale.  He also cut a few rounds around another field... but he said he would take the Farmall H up there and rake them single so they would be dry enough to bale.... then he will cut the rest of the field the next dry window we have. 

Talking to a friend this evening, and she and her boyfriend are looking for a place to rent..... lived in a real crappy place and are now in a small camper at her mom's.  She has had some health issues, broke her ankle last year and then was having trouble with it and turns out the screws are causing problems and they scheduled her for surgery to remove them.... found out she was pregnant....so no surgery.....So in the process of talking,  they are looking for somewhere but cannot afford a huge rent with a baby coming.  And need more room than this camper.... she is back working part-time, and he does work.... I had told her about buying the house and that I was trying to get it done enough to get moved in and she asked about where I was moving from.... I told her all about the problems, and the aggravation with not being able to have my chickens there.....the frozen drain in the winter, all sorts of stuff... and she is interested because as she said, it is till alot better than where they were.... and would be alot more room than the little camper.  So, it might be a good possibility for them.....and might give me some leeway for getting stuff moved out since we have been friends/acquaintances for several years .   I am going to talk to her some more this week.  They can only afford about 6-650 in rent which is a bit more than the 550 I am paying....I didn't tell her exactly what I was paying just that was in the ballpark.  They have been saving as much as they can while in the camper, for the baby and future rent and stuff.... and for the month or so that she figures to be off pre-post baby birth.... 
I haven't given the landlord any date to be out, as I told him I just didn't know because the house needed a fair amount of work inside.....it would be nice if I could give him a date and say I have a renter for you at the same time.... I am also thinking that I could work out a deal with them to "help them a little" with the rent to have some "breathing room" to get the fish tanks out of the storage building, and get some of the cats moved..... and they will need a few there to help keep down the mice anyway.... They have a dog... which I was allowed to have.... I am thinking that it would not be a real big problem if it didn't tear stuff up.... 
This might be a good deal for both.  Going to talk to her some more in the next few days....
And I am going to talk to the previous owners of my house about the bathroom... They said the tub needed replacing.  I was under the impression it was leaking.... ds said there are 3 cracks around the drain.... I can't see them.  It has worn spots and had a sliding door that was taken off so has the marks and "glue" and whatever on it.... maybe if it wasn't leaking I may just say screw it for now and use it as is..... the bathroom renovation and the tear out the wall for the door doesn't look like it is even on the "schedule" yet..... Maybe get Deb on a kick to open up the doorway......????

Some things to chew on for a few days.  Hoping that she is coming down this weekend.... we will see; although I am going to be pretty busy until Sunday.... 
Next week is going to be a crazy one.... PT and testing Mon eve/Tues morning...PT again on Wed... Dr check up for ankle @ Duke in NC Thursday... probably testing the big 500+ cow herd Friday as Geneva can only do it Tues and Fri and I am already scheduled Tues morning.....
Got samples from this evening's herd already packed.... have to strap the boxes and send tomorrow.  Need to go down hill and get a shower and some sleep... DS is going to text me on his way home from stockyard in the morning so I can go to the barn to take the 2nd load....Probably be 7-7:30 in the morning, so I need to get going .  Shoot, it is after midnight already....


----------



## Ridgetop

With the tub, if it is leaking from cracks in the fiberglass, see about repairing it.  If you don't want to try repairing it yourself with a fiberglass kit, see if anyone in your area does tub refinishing.  they will seal cracks and refinish so it looks like new.  We did that with the tubs and showers in our units instead of replacing them.  Worked great and looked terrific.  Just make sure that the tub or shower floor gets the "slip proof" treatment since the refinished surface is slick as glass.  

If you don't want to spend the money to have it refinished since you have that cool antique tub you want to put in eventually, look on the DIY channel and watch the fiberglass patching videos they have.  People use the fiberglass kits for boats and do the themselves.  If there are only a couple cracks, you might be able to mend them yourself to at least get another year or so out of the bathroom till you have the money for a full remodel.  We paid someone to do the refinishing since the process took 3 days.  Since we were renting the units out afterward the cost was tax deductible.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop  you always give me plenty of "food for thought".  I was in Lowe's and asked and they don't carry anything for fiberglass repair.... said I should use some caulking. That doesn't sound like a smart thing.  I am going to explore the fiberglass repair stuff more.  
The bathroom is al;ready budgeted.... but no one is getting any closer to getting here to get it done.  I am at the point of I need to see some progress... and thought that the wall was going to get opened up at least by now.  I am at the point of just wanting to get somethings moved up here.... and tired of coming here in the evening, and then having to go down to the other house to take a shower and go to bed.  Don't mind me.... just a small "B#$@H session.

Did actually see some progress this morning.  DS was doing some grading on his driveway and the guy's  next door, and called and they came up with the skid loader and got the oil tank lifted up and the blocks under it and braced on the sides.  So I am going to put 15-20 gal fuel oil in it and see if there are any leaks from when it was sitting on the ground.... but it looked to be in pretty good condition.  If it doesn't leak for the next day or 2 then I will be able to call about some oil.... and call the furnace guy to get me on the schedule for checking it out and getting it going. 

AND.... the floor sanding guy texted me and said that he is about caught up and plans to be here this week.  .
 I am afraid to get too enthusiastic.....but I am hopeful......

Funny thing is that it will only be a week sooner than the other guy had said he could get here.... but this one is going to get up the vinyl and all,  whereas the other guy said he would not touch it.
But if the oil tank checks out and I can get then to deliver some oil and get the furnace guy here...  then there will be heat in the house so then the floors will dry better????
Because.... we are supposed to get alot cooler.... some rain/showers coming in and the temps down to 50's days after all the upper 70's and 80's this past week.  Then it might moderate a bit and be back in the upper 60's-70's   but nights will be cooler.  It is getting near to Nov......So, there is progress and even more possible progress this week.  
I am going to finish painting the baseboard heaters in the dining room, the parts attached to the wall....and the ones in the hall and the one small one in the bathroom.  It is warm enough for that to dry today and there is no hay to deal with.  DS was going to get the baler to finish up the little bit he had cut and then raked yesterday... he cut 6 rows around and single raked them as it wasn't real dry yet.... with the hopes that it would dry more yesterday.  
We had a few peeks of sun, then a couple sprinkles.....20 drops kind.... then the clouds broke a bit, with some peeks of sun,  for a little bit again.  Breeze is blowing so he ought to be able to get it done.  It might not be the best hay, but ..... Have one place that needs to get a couple rolls before we get them moved out.... the elderly lady just passed away, she was 96, and don't know what next year is going to bring so we will get them out at the end of the season....Grass is getting short, but it is not too bad... but want to leave them there for as long as we can as there is just too much other stuff going on.  Better to take a few rolls in there for a few weeks...

He is getting seed in the drill this aft to get the cover crop on the corn ground, and probably on the sorghum-sudan fields too. As soon as we get a hard killing frost, s-s will die and then the cover crop can come up through it. Sorghum-sudan grass is strictly a warm weather crop.

I got most of the cows in yesterday at the nurse cow field... so will try again today and then by Monday they will be ready to go.  I do have 2 new babies up there on 2 first calf heifers.... one I didn't know if she was bred as she was a fence jumping nutcase and was almost sold.... never got preg checked.  The calf ought to "slow her down " a bit.... She is out of one of my cows, and have no reason why she is so idiotic.   Fall calves ought to be starting to really hit the ground... they are later that they should be, but the cows are all as big as a house so will hopefully all be dropping babies all at once.  Another reason to not want anything like the "white stuff" that @thistlebloom  is getting.....

Time to get going on some other projects.  Like the baseboard heaters.....

Deb is up to her farm for the weekend, called and was doing some brush burning and I said that I would be in and out; told her about getting the fuel tank  done this morning, and that when it suited her we could get together.... she said she was going to work on the drawer for the kitchen cabinet later.  Sooooo, maybe tomorrow the kitchen stuff that I am going to do for now,  will be done.  I am glad too that there is the prospect of heat, as the finish for the butcher block top needs a minimum of 55 or so to work right;  and I am not going to start that until the sanding is done and all the dust cleaned up.  

Maybe a reason why it is coming together.  

DS also went to the pasture with the 5 old cows/calves and set up 2 more panels, yesterday morning,  and managed to get them all in yesterday so the cows went to the stockyards.... and I think he took 3 of the 5 calves and kept 2 of the nicer heifer calves.... I have one heifer and one steer at the nurse cow field that need to get moved out, and then we will start getting in the cow/calf pairs from summer pastures in a few weeks and make decisions to wean and keep through the first of the year.... or sell if the feeder prices are still good.  
There is alot of uncertainty with this whole election coming, the covid crap, lockdowns/slowdowns and some places closing.... as to how this is going to affect the economy and what this is going to mean for the producer.  I have been saying that I think these bred cows, and cow/calf pairs are going to go up.... and in a normal time I would bet on it.... but it is so hard to figure right now.  No one ever saw the continued problems stemming from the covid outbreak... and there is nothing to even use as a baseline as to how things are going to go.  It is a little bit scary.  I know that we have a lot of cows that will be calving this fall/are calving now.... and is that going to be a good thing or not????  One thing, we do have the silage to feed this year/winter... so we can weather it for a bit without it breaking the bank.  The hay that we are going to bush hog is bothering me, but there just is not the time/weather windows to make alot more. 
 We still have another 10-12 acres of orchard grass to make, and another 30 acres of mixed grass.... one of the reasons to just bush hog this other.  It is the least "good" of the fields we make... it is land in a subdivision that has all these big "McMansions" that are on these 10-20 acre "lots" that are owned by people that often do not even live here full time.... and they want it mowed and do not want to do it themselves.  No fences  or water, so grazing would not be an option. And the bush hogged off grass  will just go back into the ground for the organic matter, so not a loss.... but I keep thinking about what if we have a drought year next year... or what if we have a really hard winter and feed alot more than we plan this year.... oh well, you do what you can do.  

Gotta get this house "going" so I can get moved.... maybe things will start looking up this week more....


----------



## thistlebloom

Well getting your floors done would be a huge step forward. Good to hear you got your tank lifted and may get to have some heat in your house soon.
Sounds like progress!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I am going to explore the fiberglass repair stuff more.


You can get it at West Marine. I'm sure they ship if you don't have a local store. 



farmerjan said:


> But if the oil tank checks out and I can get then to deliver some oil and get the furnace guy here... then there will be heat in the house so then the floors will dry better????


You bet it will. Nice constant temperature would help a lot.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great!  Things are happening...one day you can look back and smile.


----------



## farmerjan

Smiling some more already.  Deb called and came by.  Got the slider/guide for the drawer she is making, put in.  Put the butcher block top up on the cabinet to see how it will look but I am not going to leave it up there until after the sanding.  If it is on the top, I will be tempted to put things on it.  If it even has a wet glass on it.... and the water soaks in, when I put the sealer stuff on it, it will show a water ring.... So I will not put the butcher block piece on until time to put the sealer stuff on it.   I was putting on the  first coat on the tops of the rest of the baseboard heaters in the hall, bathroom, and the DR, when she called.  Got all the panel pieces done too, for the bathroom and the hallway.  It stayed real warm all day today.  Will try to get the second coat on the tops tomorrow... and if it isn't too cool, or raining, will try to do the rest of the fronts and stuff tomorrow (they are out on the porch) and then it will just be putting them back in once the sanding is done. 
 Didn't get the fuel oil in the tank so will do that in the morning;  forgot when she came and now it is dark and I am not going out there and messing with it tonight. 
Since it is almost 8 time to head down the hill.  I have to go by the barn, ds forgot to open the gate to the pen where the 2 heifers he kept off the old cows he sold yesterday, are.... and there is no hay in there.... so they can go in with the other couple of heifers there in the next field over.  I didn't get up to the nurse cow pasture either, so will go there in the morning.  

Thanks for the info, @Bruce  on the fiberglass stuff.  I will look into it.  I am thinking that at this point, the bathroom needs to be useable.... and I will get the tub and all changed around ,,, and the mess made, after I am in here.  I am going to measure the bathroom and find flooring for it and when the tub gets done, I am going to change the sink and all to a smaller sink/vanity cabinet and put in a linen closet in the corner where the huge vanity and cabinet is now.  I don't like the lights or the 3 mirrors there either.... so maybe will just do the whole thing at once since it doesn't look like it is going to get torn apart anytime soon.  If I can just use the shower, I can deal with it not being very "nice" for now.  I just have to find out if it did actually leak like I thought they said... or if they were saying that it needed to be replaced due to the condition of the tub where the slider door was taken off and all that.  I may have been mistaken....

Like I told Deb , much as I hate the boxwoods, all the outside stuff CAN wait.... now that the tank is raised up and on concrete blocks..... so I can get that essential stuff done.  And I do have to figure out the digging of the fruit trees and moving them.  This is the best time to do it... and he will cut them down before spring and grass growing.... so they are more essential than the boxwoods.... I can work on that over the winter... all depending on what/when something happens with the knees.


----------



## farmerjan

Cool chilly rainy day. 50's.  Had rain overnight, actually woke up to some on the roof one time.  Been tough getting going due to the dampness and all the joints aching today.  Came up here to the house and put the cans on the truck to go get 15 gal of fuel as a test.  Not much I could do here, too cool to do any painting.... I have been folding a basket full of socks so I can take a couple of the baskets back to the old house and empty out a couple more drawers to wash.  Got a bunch of bulky things to do, comforter, blankets, sheets and mattress pads.  I will go to the laundromat for them in the big machines as I would have to do them practically one at a time in the washer here.  Also want to wash a couple pair of sneakers and they do much better in the larger machine with a load of jeans. 
Think I am going to go back down the hill and get some things sorted out and boxed this afternoon.  it is just too chilly and raw and damp to be outside. There is more than enough to do down there.  
It is raining again, and very raw damp feeling.   Better than snow.....


----------



## Mike CHS

High here yesterday was what you're getting today.  It at least got close to 70 so it was comfortable working outside.


----------



## Ridgetop

For quick temporary repairs, Flex Seal tape and spray from Lowes work too.  But I wouldn't count on them for a permanent solution.

Are you determined that your bedroom will be on the ground floor?   If you have both knees done, climbing stairs might be in your future and you could convert the upper story into a nice master bedroom retreat with office.  The upstairs bathroom could have the claw foot tub and b luxurious for yourself, and just keep the downstairs bathroom with a plain shower for guests or yourself after your gardening or dairy work.  It might give you a breathing space before having to gut the bathroom downstairs. You don't know what you will find when you tear into it,  Might need to replace rotting floor joists or something.  On the other hand, if you really want out of the other house and into this one, look into portable rental showers,  They have rentable toilets for fairs and outdoor events why not portable showers as well?  You might want to rent a portable toilet and shower when the work on your bathroom starts anyway.  It will get you out of paying the extra rent at the old house anyway.  

Getting the house warmed up will be essential to refinishing the floors since below certain temperatures the varathane will not dry/cure properly.   Did your friends rent the old house?  If they don't have any furniture to move immediately (from the camper), they might love to have your furniture until the floors are finished and dry for you to move your stuff in.  You can avoid lots of dust by taping plastic sheeting over all the doorways.  Even when the doors are shut they leak and should have the cracks taped shut.

Sounds like things are moving along at least.


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a little bit of time as it is warming up and I am hoping to do some painting again before I have to go test.  

It was so foggy you could cut it with a knife this morning.  Wet, misty, damp.... I went to PT and by the time I was out the sun had broken through.  Breezy here at the new house but the sun feels good.  Hoping that I can get the second coat on stuff.   
I went and set up at the farm on my way home from PT so all I have to do is get there by 4:30.  It's only 10 miles up the road so one of the 2 closest that I test.  It is a 2x farm though, so I will go this afternoon and then go back tomorrow morning.  
@Ridgetop  I have already put plastic and taped it on the 2 doorways so the only doorway left is the one for the bedroom. The door shuts fairly tight, but I realize that I probably will have to at least tape it on the inside but he has to get the vinyl off the floor where it buts up to the carpet in the bedroom.  So will have to be able to open the door I think.  The other 2 doorways, I taped on the opposite side of the flooring, and it should be far enough that he can do the sanding without a problem.  

I am going to call for oil as so far I don't see any leaks or smell any diesel.  Call for the oil and call for the furnace guy to come and see about getting it all serviced and working.  Wanted to give it to tomorrow to make sure there are no leaks.  

Plans were to be out of the old house by the first of the year... I will be pretty much sticking with that plan.  There is alot I need to get done before I actually move.....
I don't know about the bedroom upstairs anytime soon.  Both those ceilings have to come down, and then discover whether there is piping to the room where there was supposed to be a bathroom sectioned off,  that the owners daughter said they were going to put in but never did when she was a girl growing up.  That's 50 yrs ago.... The upstairs is going to look somewhat like what  @promiseacres  is doing... ceilings coming completely down, 2 layers of vinyl off the floors then see what things look like. Hoping to not have to take out the walls too.  I had originally thought to make it a semi-separate suite for possible renting to a student at one of the colleges..... maybe just a complete master bedroom and office/bath in the other room like you said.  Something to consider.  
It is getting too cold to have anykind of a portable shower here outside.  40's at night with temps going down into the 30's in the next week.  I will see about the tub here and then make some decisions

Well, I am going to get the sample bottles put in the truck and see if I dare try to paint.  Got everything else ready to go to work....and it gets warmer in the latter part of the afternoons, so might be able to sneak it in.  That will finish up all the baseboard panels in and out of the house. Ought to take me about 2 hours or less to get done.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the painting done, inside and the front panels and the diverters that fir inside out on the porch, weather has warmed up pretty nice.  I am going to get going up to test cows.  Checked again and don't see or smell any fuel oil so I think I will call in tomorrow for a delivery.  Minimumis 100 gal and I think that is what I will get.  Then be able to make positive sure cuz if 100 gal doesn't cause any problems, then I can get it filled.  And as soon as I call for the fill, I will call for the furnace guy to get me on the schedule.  Going to get the rest of the switch plates washed and get them back on the walls where I took them off to do all the painting.  They are sitting in the sink to wash. Then the rooms will look more finished.


----------



## farmerjan

Done testing for the evening.  Sample bottles brought in here at the new house to pack tomorrow after I do the second test, and get the racking list for the order they go in.  There are a couple of cows that the farmer said he is selling so the samples will get tossed tomorrow, and a couple more he might dry off.  He had more going through the barn this evening than he has had in a long time.  Said that he needs to cut numbers.....cull some cows..... has a bunch of heifers coming fresh. 
DS texted me earlier, and wants to maybe have me plant winter wheat tomorrow if he gets the litter spread this eve after work.  Guess he will let me know.

Good thing I got the painting done today.  Tomorrow is looking like only 60's with some clouds.  Wed might hit 70 but cloudy with rain coming in Wed night and Thursday from that hurricane ...... then a cool off but clearing out for the weekend and next week.  Expect he will get after the hay next week and I hope we finish it.  Shoulda been done by now... but that's another subject.....
So, tomorrow I will move the stuff in the house and put it all in the bedroom I guess.  Might just get the rest of the heaters' fins all vacuumed off and get the one in the utility room and the dining room and the bathroom put back on and then just vacuum the outside after the sanding is done. Kinda feel like I should wait though....we'll see how much of a pain it is to have it all piled in the bedroom. 
 With the weather forecast, it will be next week before I do any of the bulky stuff at the laundromat.  I will try to plan it for a day when I have PT since I am 2/3 of the way to the laundromat I usually use.  That'll work.  Gotta have nice weather to hang it all out on the lines.  Probably have to hang it out in shifts since the sheets and comforters and blankets will take alot of space....That's okay... if it comes out as soft as the towels and smells as fresh I will be in 7th heaven.  Won't hurt for some of it to sit in the basket overnight and get hung out the next day. 

Making my list of places to call tomorrow after I get out of the farm.  

Gotta get on the exercycle for a bit.  My knees still ache from PT, then standing to do all that painting, and then at the farm.  Maybe a little cycling will loosen up the muscles.

@Baymule  so glad to hear that BJ is doing well.  

Need to make the rounds of checking at pastures since they are starting to calve.....  

Of course you know that the end of the month is here, that a couple farms have texted me wanting to test.  Told 2 that there was nothing available this week.  I have reached the point of not going there anymore.... not rearranging my schedule to suit them, when they won't test on a regular basis.....and I do have this week pretty well filled up with testing tomorrow, planting wheat, having to deliver those heifers to the dairy on Wed and then PT late Wed afternoon, Dr. appt in NC on Thursday,  and the 500+ cow herd to test on Friday morning..... wanted to take the heifers tomorrow and I will if he doesn't have it ready for me to plant..... I won't be done at the farm and meters pulled off the milk line before 11 anyway.  Want to get the wheat in before we get the rain.  Like @Mini Horses , and @Mike CHS ;  want the rain to help settle the seed and get it so it will sprout well with good ground contact.  This is getting drilled in, but a rain after is perfect.  So it needs to get done tomorrow or Wed......


----------



## Baymule

You keep such a busy schedule, it's about time you stopped rearranging everything to accommodate people who call at the last minute. Put you first, you have had a lifetime of working your ass off, it's time to take time for yourself. I know you are working in that direction and I am glad. You are a fine person and you deserve to get your house in order so that you can get your knees done and not be in pain anymore.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick note.  I was getting ready to leave and ds stopped to get some papers out of the truck of his,  that is here, from when they all came to do the tank and then left to go do the hay baling and all on Sat.  Got the check for the cattle that got shipped on Fri.  Prices on the cull cows is off by $.10-.30 a pound and the steer was about $.35  less.  He did not go back to watch them being sold.... he would have brought back home a couple of them if he had been there;  but it is done.  One of the members on the one cattle forum I go on, one of the guys that is in western Tx said that the ranchers are culling herds because there has been no appreciative rain since July.  Sale numbers of cows is doubled, and they look for this to last for weeks as ranchers cull down to try to manage their hay supplies with no fall grass growing.  Said it is happening in TX, AZ, NM. OK..... so beware to all those out that way.  Hamburger will be cheaper....EXCEPT .... for the fact that some plants have reduced their operating capacity and rumors here that our JBS plant has closed again.... 
So it is a blessing that we have the silage as we will be feeding alot of animals for awhile.  And I don't know if we get a window, once we get this next round of hay made, if maybe he will try to make the hay he was talking about bush hogging.  
One thing about this, if they are thinning herds and culling heavy on cows, in the next 2 years, bred heifers and cows may get very expensive again.  The price of the 2 smaller heifer calves, on 2 of those cows, brought nearly as much as the steer calf.  He was a pretty nice steer calf too.  I told ds this past spring that I thought that prices on "breds", would be up in another year or 2 and that was before they started to deal with lack of rainfall out west.... I know that I am going to push to hold back heifers and get the older ones bred for calves in 2022......

So this is just an indication of some of what we deal with.  Granted most of you are not affected much by this, and most everyone doesn't have cattle or not the numbers that we have.  But this is an indication of the way we are affected by the markets way down west of where @Baymule  is.....  and there was the drought up in the New England states that @rachels.haven  has had to deal with.  If you still have a way to get hay and store it, be smart and do so. If it is available next year, it might be very expensive.  Remember, if kept dry, 2 yr old hay is like gold in the bank and much more edible for the livestock.  You can always rotate it out and feed the older hay and keep your barn full;  much like you should rotate out your home canned and store bought goods.... keeping a supply for the lean times....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> get it so it will sprout well with good ground contact. This is getting drilled in,




I'd love to have drilled it -- extension has a drill you can rent but, too big for my tractor.  It's huge!      But there was enough got to the ground..it will work.  The burned & cut stuff is coming back in, so some protection for the new stuff.  

Wanted wheat but, couldn't find a source.   So this Abruzzi Rye was next on list.   It's reportedly good for the abuse of grazing.
If it shows promise, I'll do it earlier next year.

Question --  see a lot of the marshmallows set up for the forage and I can see dropping one and cutting open.   Now, with those long rows you all have in one tube, how do you handle it to feed?   What do you use to remove it, etc?  Curious.  I'm not sure the size of the tube....not the length.


----------



## Baymule

That's lousy on the cattle prices. It is dry here, I haven't bought rye grass seed to scatter because there is no moisture. It has drizzled here all day, but that's not much.


----------



## farmerjan

OH....   @Baymule  where are you when I need you ????? Just went up to the close neighbors.... the "catchers"  came and got the broilers from the one house..... I have over 200......yes 200 !!!!, in the back of my truck and we didn't get them all.  That's not counting all the cripples that he wrung their necks as we were catching them.... There are at least 50+ more that we didn't catch ..... and the other house goes out tomorrow.....this house was only 42 days... they averaged about 5 lbs.....on the truck so these are at least 4 lbs average.... Gonna have to figure out what I am going to do with them.  It was killing me for him to just wring the necks of the cripples.... all I could think of was your dog food..... You would never have to buy chicken parts again to cook down.   It would pay to just skin them.... or we could buy a plucker and do them up fairly quick.... have a party a couple days a month and have all the chicken and parts and dog food and broth we could use.   I mean, they are 3/4 to the size you raise them up to.   A couple weeks out on grass and they will taste like they were raised out there, their whole life.   
The company came and got them a couple days early... usually they are 46-48 days he said.... and the last ones weighed almost 7 lbs live..... it was an exceptional bunch of birds for gain and feed conversion.  

Got a friend here that I will take 20-30 to tomorrow..... but I suspect there will be another 100-200 to get tomorrow afternoon.  He is going to catch them up and stick them in his  cattle trailer because they are going to till the houses tomorrow. 

HOLY COW !!!!!!
Got a text from him this morning so not much notice.....but I could not turn them down.... just what am I going to do with this many all at once?   The guy at the chicken killing place doesn't do any for the next 6 weeks due to hogs and  I thinke that he does some deer......Time to put up a greenhouse to run them in,  in the fall/winter..... 
Sometimes there aren't more than a half dozen... like his last time he said they took them all.....they were really nice.  But a couple flocks ago he had over 250 left like this time.  
Yes it seems a waste.... but the houses he has.... 625 ft long and I am not sure how wide but probably 70-100 ft;....  holds 48,000 birds and he has 2 houses.  
It is all in percentages.


----------



## farmerjan

Anyone  in the area that wants some broilers to raise..... please contact me.  PM your phone # and I will call you.....


----------



## rachels.haven

HoLY COW! (or, erm, chicken?)
What are you going to do?...I guess I should watch and wait to read and find out. That's an amazing blessing/curse. 
Are you going to do a bunch in the style of cornish game hens?


----------



## Baymule

Freaking WOW!!!!! And double WOW WOW!! What a lucky duck you are! I wish we did live close to each other and not just because of the chickens. That is awesome and I know you will share the wealth with others.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WOW - what a haul!


----------



## Ridgetop

CAN YOU SELL THEM LIVE?  LIKE IN BATCHES TO PEOPLE WILLING TO BUTCHER THEM?

About beef prices - I think you might want to hold onto your heifers and cows another year or so since you have the silage  If bred cow prices are going up in another year or so, you will be able to cash in.  Probably a good thing that guy did not get your silage and extra hay.  And if hay is going to be scarce you will be sitting pretty with your hay bank!

Yee Haw Farmer Jan!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

My first thought was to drive to your house with an empty horse trailer!   My second thought was of guts & feathers!        once over that mess, my freezer is currently full.  So canning would be a must....I have jars & lids....but, wow!!  What a job.   Yeah, can you sell some up there???     Of course, might not set well considering how you get them, with that friend.

You have a problem gift......especially considering the age as they can't be held another couple months.   What a predicament.   I mean 50 is a lot but 5 times that and more to come?you can tell I'm feeling the anxiety for you.


----------



## Baymule

Jan, you need some chicken meat customers. I have just a few, but they happily pay $6 per pound, dressed, cut and packaged.  A lady picked up her order of 4 chickens yesterday for $162 and was thrilled. Yeah, it's a lot of work for me, but I make money on the Dirty Birdies. Finishing up an order of 10 today. I want to make another chicken tractor before spring. I need to figure out a way to make a portable yard for them, not that they would free range much. I've tried to give them more room, but they just don't get it. I know one thing, all that poop sure makes the grass grow! I need about a million super poopers all over our land! LOL LOL I just have a few customers, slow growth is ok with me. I want a tub plucker, maybe someday.


----------



## Mini Horses

Can you rent a set up of equipment?   Saw one guy a yr or so ago who would rent his big tub pluckers and scalder but $50 per day was too much for just the normal backyard group.   A group of 50 + and it would be ok.   A doz, not so much.  This amount you have, great!!

Bay have you looked on line where they show to make a plucker for one at a time, powered by a drill?   It would help you until you went for the big one.

For your customer at $ 40 per bird --- wow.   You know that would not be what we would be willing to pay .  We are just not that shopper -- just that grower!   It's like my $10 gal goat milk.


----------



## Baymule

I need to make me a drill plucker. It would have to be better than hand picking. We left a lot of pin feathers on this time, it was cold, lightly misty and I just wanted to get them processed to the point of taking them in the house to finish. I spent a LOT of time in the house, fine tuning the Dirty Birdies. Heck, I wouldn't buy my OWN chicken at $6 per pound. My customers tell me it's the best chicken they ever tasted. They can keep on believing that. I move their tractor daily, I know they eat the grass, I find it in their gizzard and crop. That and the fermented feed must make a difference.  If not that, maybe my story on how I raise them must put the idea in the customers mind, I am a good talker.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey everyone.  Went and got another 65 tonight....UGH !!!!  So there were about 180 in the ones we caught last evening...He estimated..... and he had these 65 in the trailer and I went and got them after I got home from taking my heifers to the dairy and then cleaned out the trailer.  Long day as I spent 3 hours and got the other field drilled (planted) with the wheat.... 
So there are about 240+/-.... and they are in the cattle trailer as I don't have the space for that many and it is calling for rain and stuff from that hurricane that just hit Louisiana and is heading this way.  Not that I had time to do much of anything this morning with the planting,,,,then having to deal with the BS with Jim because he still hadn't finished the lights on the trailer and didn't answer the phone... I was some P.O.ed.......was supposed to be done yesterday....Got done with the seeding at noon, went and got the cattle in, went to get the truck/trailer and there is the plug in for the trailer all  taken apart.....Didn't get to leave until 2:30...... so that made my getting home late, getting the trailer cleaned out in the dark, birds all transferred into it late, going to get the others that they called me about right as I was getting the heifers loaded, very late.  Got back here to the new house at 9pm.  Wanted to get on the computer for a few minutes.... have to get some clean clothes to take to old house; need to take shower and wash my hair because tomorrow I have to go to Duke in NC for the checkup appt for the ankle.  Got to put water and feed into the trailer in the morning, I am just too tired to go getting all that together tonight. 
And the lights went out on me on the trailer, and the dash lights in the truck,  and he tried to say it was the junction box in the back of the truck that has been there for years.....  I know why DS keeps him around.... he can get him to do all this stuff so that he doesn't have to and can go running off to the gf all the time.  I don't mind the farm work stuff,  I like doing the hay and seeding and all.... but this other stuff he is getting really bad about getting done and then has Jim do it ...... and I can't see where he is such a good mechanic that ds says he is.  
Okay rant over.   
So the birds will stay on the trailer because we aren't going to use it for a few days at least.... until I can get a little caught up with stuff.  The rain is supposed to be done by Fri aft...... 

So, there is no way they will sell here for any kind of money like you get @Baymule .... they do sell good at the poultry swap but that was in Sept and again in May if things go okay.   There are too many poultry houses and too many that know someone who knows someone, to get a few from.  I was doing pretty good selling them at the poultry swap.....$10 each to mostly Mexicans and ethnic buyers.....No work for me but to load and take.  These weigh in the neighborhood of 4 lbs.... they need another month or more, out in the open, and getting grass and such, to get the "poultry house smell" out of them and gain some good muscle weight.  The best things about them ;   they are free, and they are way past the needing heat lamps and such.  They are feathered pretty much.....and will get better as the weather cools now.  Plus once they are not competing with all the others, these smaller ones will really gain and actually will be better tasting because they will get more muscles/weight from being out and about.  Going to see about getting something put together here so they can go on the grass and all where the garden is going next year.... that is where I cleaned out the trailer too.  It was VERY SLOPPY SOUPY from the 2 loads of calves and then the load of our cull cows he took last Friday to the stock yards.... not counting my 6 today.   

So  Dr tomorrow after getting some feed and water in there for them.... then the 500 + cow herd Friday morning.... then I will be able to take a breath and figure out what I am going to do with all these.... Biggest thing is a roof over their heads for the rainy weather.... although it looks like after this hurricane goes through we will have a week or more of dry..... but they need protection from the cold wet dew too.  
@Mini Horses ,  "come on down"   I will fix you up....!!!!!  Seriously, it is a bit of a trip, but if I get a load like this, I would gladly give you a bunch.... all it costs is your gas.... If this covid crap ever ends, we could even meet for lunch.... I put them in the back of the little truck bed with 2 panels I had made just to keep them from flying out,  not that they can fly but sometimes they will get on the wheel wells and sorta hop/flutter out.....then just take the hose and wash out the back of the truck......

Okay, time to get going.... I need to get up and get up here before 7 to do them so I can leave by 8..... 3 1/2 hrs .... have to be there for 1pm appt.... like to allow time.  I think I will leave the good clothes here to change into.....Won't get back until after dark......since it gets dark fast when it is rainy and gloomy....and have to get stuff in truck  for Friday morning.....


----------



## Baymule

Whew! I'm exhausted just reading all that! Get a little breathing room and you'll figure out what to do with them all. Is there an online classified for your area or a free paper of classified ads that you could advertise them in?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

With all of what you have going on right now, I wouldn't be surprised that your hair looks something like this:







Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## rachels.haven

Forgot the chicken feathers.


----------



## Baymule

Needs chicken poop to make 'em stick.


----------



## farmerjan

Nightmare day..... Pouring rain last night, chickens very wet and bedraggled in the trailer.  Put up tarps on both sides and put shavings on the floor of the trailer to try to get them a little dried out.  There wasn't enough time to do things really right, but then I had never expected to be getting any so everything is just last minute.  Expect I will find some dead in the morning from the soaking.  The only good thing is that it was VERY WARM today..... short sleeve shirt weather when they were originally saying cooler.  So, in the morning, after I get home from testing, I will see what is what and make some decisions on what to do. 

Had 2.6 inches in the rain gauge when I got home.  It flat out poured from here to the Va/NC line then let up but the wind from there down to Raleigh NC was wicked..... 3 wrecks from probably hydroplaning on the way down.....one on the way home but don't know if it was from wind shoving them off the road.

Had a great check up.  Said the ankle looks good, that I have as much or more mobility than most and I was complaining that it won't straighten out as much as the other and she (Physicians Asst.)  said I have much more flexibility in the right ankle than most people.  Some of the restrictions could be the slight swelling.... but that I may never get more than what I have which she again said was VERY GOOD..... but that I can try some more stretching type exercises.... but that I really had very good mobility in it.
I will see the Dr. that did the surgery my next time there in 6 months.... then maybe once more in a year after that......

Got a call back message from the furnace guy.... he is away til Monday, but said that he will call me Monday, and we will set up an appt for them to come and see about getting the furnace going.... bleed the fuel lines, and whatever it needs....
Good thing, as the temps are supposed to go down to about 30 the first of the week;  with days in the 50's.  No precip for at least a week..... I'm sure we will be doing some more hay.  Have to take a hooded sweatshirt on the tractor if it gets that chilly.  Then moderating by the following weekend. 

Got the samples bottles and boxes in the rental car for testing in the morning.  Oh, forgot, had to go pick that up at 8:30 this morning in the pouring rain too....It goes back tomorrow since I will be coming right down past there after testing.  Get my 4x4 truck and come home.

Since the weather is going to be clear, I will get back on the laundry detail.... bring up some from the house.  Have PT next Monday, so will take the blankets and all the bulky stuff with me and go do them Monday so they can hang out and get dried here....There are still plenty of stuff in drawers that need to be washed.  Trying to go through some things too....making a box of stuff to yard sale and then donate to Goodwill anything that doesn't sell that is decent.  Have a few things I have added to the ragbag too....

Gotta go so I can get some sleep... have to be up and gone by 3 a.m., to be at the farm to set up their samplers on their milk line.  Luckily no set up of meters, and they pull all that stuff off after it washes long after I am gone.

One more funny thing.  They tried to take my blood pressure 4 times.... both arms like normal, then both forearms.... and the machine was not registering.  Joking that maybe I didn't have any blood pressure... or that it was so sky high from the stress of driving down.  So after they x-rayed the ankle to look at the joint, they took it again.  127/72.... Which is good for me..... as I was running more in the 150-160's over 80's..... So I was pleased.


----------



## Baymule

Poor Dirty Birdies! Not much you could do about that with a hurricane blowing through. You did all you could, you'll get it right as soon as you can. Maybe you can build a Cornish Cross coop and run just for them. Then you won't have to scramble to take care of them. 

That is good news about your ankle. It may be doing well, but you want it back to pre-destruction days. LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few things as I have to go get some things done but will be back tonight for some serious time on the computer doing stuff.  
The chickens are doing as well as can be expected since the wet and now the temps have dropped 20+ degrees.  Was down to 30 last night but sun today...up to maybe 60....but windy.  NOT IDEAL by any stretch.  Lost a bunch but the rest are looking a little better.  Got tarps around the trailer for wind protection.  Going to have help tomorrow to move the greenhouse I never got put together from the old house..... will put it up where the garden is going to be, and eventually wanted to have it on a base like 2x4's so it could be moved once a year and used for the chickens in the cooler months.  It is 8x16..... the frame is up and never got the plastic on it when the landlord said that I couldn't raise the chickens there.....I had planned to raise pullets and sell in the spring already laying.... and raise another smaller batch to sell as laying in the fall.....way back when I was running free range hens.  So it has been setting.  
They are eating like crazy and drinking.... could be worse.  Of course it is windier here than anywhere else. Hopefully they will have a better place by tomorrow evening.  They would all have been disposed of by now so they have more of a chance than if I hadn't taken them.  But they come from a climate controlled house so are not used to "roughing it".  At least the next time I will be much better prepared.....

Going to bring some stuff up from the other house.  I'm getting tired of waiting.... some stuff will go in the storage building for now.....making it a point now to carry something here on every trip.  Got some stuff to go to the dumpsters too so that will be another small step in the right direction.  Never know how the weather is going to turn out..... don't want to HAVE TO move stuff in the rain.... It is supposed to moderate in a day or 2 and that will help.  Next thing you know it will be Dec and I will be going nuts trying to get moved.    

I did find out that there is a crack in the fiberglass tub that is in there.... but that the mother had used some fiberglass repair stuff.  And used the tub like that..... and she took baths not showers..... so I'm thinking that a shower would be better because the water will not be sitting there soaking through.... so maybe I can get by with the shower for a few months.  

Going to get going and will et a few more things done before I quit for the day.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, the guys at the one Lowe's that said they didn't know of anything to repair fiberglass obviously didn't know what they were talking about.  Found it on their website and the other Lowe's just a bit south of me had some in stock.  So I went down there and got a pkg.  Not cheap... but I am going to see about doing it. 
Got another small tarp to put on the other side of the chickens so one whole side and the end is covered from the wind... and the front is solid... so hopefully it will help.  Supposed to get some showers then very windy tomorrow...

Went to Wal-mart and got some lunch meat so I can make sandwiches when I am here at the house.  I get it from the deli... not prepackaged.   I have water to drink, but would like to have something hot.... want to bring up the convection oven as soon as the floors are done (and no he still hasn't gotten here but the rain might have put that off a little...)  I really need to get the heat going in the house..... praying that the guy does call me back Monday like he said.... then the heat for the floors getting sealed will be great....
Scored a good one at Wal-mart.... On the clearance shelves in the groc section... found canned corn in the big cans (No. 3's maybe?) weigh like 6-7 lbs... for $1.00 each.  They are labeled duo Spanish and English... guess they didn't sell... I got all 9 cans. I can't begin to can it or freeze it for that.  I will drain it when I go to cook it as there is both salt and sugar in it.... but it still was a good buy.  I can always open it and then freeze some if I don't want to use it all.....  But it is good for something like corn chowder.  Or corn pudding..... Since I haven' t grown a garden the past 2 years I have only gotten mostly what people give me..... and I don't have any freezer space to spare right now so glad that it is canned.  I plan to cook more when I get my gas stove up here.  Hated the electric.  Plus the water there leaves everything coated with the residue from the lime/hard water.....Here the water seems pretty decent, no brown from the rain running into the spring, either.  Drinkable too

Well, I want a shower and a hot meal.... thinking easy like spaghetti.  Filling too.  
I slept like a log last night after my knees quit aching so much.  It has been a long week.  
It was cold this morning, chilly all day but sunny.... and it is downright cold this evening.  Expect that we will get another light frost like last night... still not a hard killing frost yet....


----------



## Baymule

Please, please, please Mr. Floor Guy, show up and got ‘er done!!!!


----------



## rachels.haven

x2. I've had two housewife friends who have redone their own hardwood floors with their husbands-one young grandmother age (job, but teenaged and adult kids, extensive handyman experience both spouses), the other young mother (tiny kids that needed sitting, but no job personally, both adults fresh out of college in their own house so little to no cash, just a little handy experience, starting out). Amount of background obligations or skill level didn't seem to matter. Their advice when the floor was discussed was both " DON'T do it yourself," and "NEVER AGAIN" and both would hire a professional. Come on professional! Show up.


----------



## Baymule

When we bought this place, I ripped out carpet and vinyl flooring and laid down unfinished white knotty pine tongue and groove flooring. Never done it in my whole life, there was a learning curve. I rented a sander, whitewashed the floors and used a water based polyurethane finish. Effin’ drop dead gorgeous floors! Patting self on back..... Fast forward almost 6 years later. Sand we track in, dogs and abuse in general had ground off the finish in high traffic areas. Should have used an oil base tougher polyurethane. Smacking self on head....... It’s on my radar to refinish the whole house, a major undertaking. I’ve given my husband warning. I figure I can move the 2 bedrooms around, do them and the hallway. But when it comes to our room and the living room and kitchen, I need him OUT of here! Anybody want him for a week or two? LOL LOL Anyway, I’ll get on it, it’s on that invisible list in my head that nobody knows when I’ll pop it out and announce, I’M DOING THIS NOW!!


----------



## Baymule

I should post pictures.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> I should post pictures.


Here you go:





						Mobile Home Goddess
					

I got the kitchen and dining area done. Had to go from living room into the kitchen, then from living room into the dining area and meet at the end of the bar, fingers crossed that it would meet up and match up. it did! I got the hallway done and several courses into one of the bedrooms. Lots of...



					www.theeasygarden.com
				




It took me a while to find this because I couldn’t remember which sister site it was on. But I did remember seeing pictures of your beautiful floor before. I’m amazed at all the many things you are capable of doing.

Me, I’m a 1%er. I’m able to DO most things, but I can only MANAGE to do about 1% of all the things I get in my head to do!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I'm bummed about the floor but am trying to give benefit of the doubt.  He has kept me up on the situation which is more than ignoring my calls or not calling (texting) me back.  Plus with the horrendous rain on Thursday.....
If it was just minor redoing, I think that I would have tackled it myself.  But getting up this vinyl by the front door, all the paint and abuse this floor has had, I just don't feel that I would get the job I want.  Plus, he is using a commercial grade polyurethane on it that he says is tough as nails....
And now with the cold front coming in, it is as important as ever to get the heat on in here....It would have been much better if it had gotten done while it was warmer out, and I could be half moved by now.... but it will have to have heat now to dry/cure properly.
We have a FREEZE WARNING for tonight.  It was in the 30's last night, got another rain into this morning.....6/10ths of an inch.  Then the sun came out but it was breezy and now is downright WINDY.  20-30 mph winds with gust up to 50   Wind chills into the teens for tonight. . The poor chickens.
  All I can say is that I got the tarps around most all the trailer, they have food and water right up to it got too dark for them to see to eat. 
The good thing is that DS and Jim came and helped get the greenhouse frame on the flat bed trailer, and the 2 smaller portable chicken pens and got it all moved to the new house.  Going to put the frame on pressure treated 2x10's for stability, and then I will get the cover on it,  I hope tomorrow afternoon.  I have to download the instructions as the original is missing.  I feel bad about the broilers,  and the whole situation.  But I was in no way expecting to get any more this fall.... and certainly not in this number.
I really didn't plan on any chickens for the fall/winter except for the few purebreds.....One thing, at least once this gets done, I will have a place for them in the colder months if the opportunity arises.  I think that I am going to expand the pen at ds property for summer raising.... because they have the trees and plenty of shade there.  But who knows... I might just raise up the sides of this greenhouse for the summer and raise them here.... although this is at the top end of the garden area.... because it is a "greenhouse" of sorts.  If I can get half of these through the next few days then they ought to be in their "new quarters"....   Sure never thought that the weather was going to turn so cold and nasty though.  It is downright miserable out there this evening.

Deb came by and we put up the little board for the shelf that is between the 2 sets of cabinets where we took out the tall skinny pull out pantry thing.  She took the handle from the pull out pantry to put on the drawer.  I think she said she will be back tomorrow... going to put in the piece of baseboard they never did behind the fridge, and I am thinking that she has the drawer done ???? Anyway,  she is here until Tuesday, then going back up near DC then is going to her brothers for 10 days.... I keep an eye on her place a bit  now..... but a friend just brought out a horse to stay here for the winter, and I will be checking on her when she is not out here at the farm.  Doesn't need feeding ,  plenty of grass  for grazing for awhile and we left her at least 5 rolls of hay and will bring more if she needs it.  Small thing I can do for the help in the kitchen.  We are going to go out and eat tomorrow night too. 

DS and gf found a me a 2001 subaru outback in pretty good shape for a real reasonable price.  Needs a tire and the exhaust pipe has a hole in it... and the back piece put back on inside the hatchback.... it is the "station wagon" size as opposed to my forrester.... but with the few things it needs is a good bargain......DS says I need to thank gf as she found it online.  I am not in love with the outbacks...prefer the forrester, but the price is right. $1300.  All the paperwork is there for the engine being completely redone... like 3,000 worth of work.  A friend of DS actually had it, he bought it off a guy whose daughter was driving it back and forth to college but has transferred and her parents thought she needed a new vehicle so this guy bought this.  So I will make it a point to thank her tomorrow for finding it.  Wouldn't you know that mine has 15 inch wheels/tires... and this one, which is a smaller size, has 16 inch wheels/tires???? REALLY.... but ds said that if the wheels will bolt up, that I can put all 4,  15 inch wheels and tires on this  most likely.  He is going to look it over and make sure.  I can use the 15 inch tires on the 4x4 ranger, my 2wd uses 14 inch.... I am still looking for a forrester though.  But this one will be a good one for now.  I can transfer my tags over and the insurance should be about the same since this is a 2001 and mine is a 2000..... DS said to not worry about paying for it as he can just take it out of when we sell some of my cattle.  One of the reasons I haven't pushed to get a "car" because I am trying to keep what money I have to put into the house and bills....
I did find a nice 2007 Forrester, that has also had the engine completely redone..... in nearly new condition... just the other day on my way home from NC.....for a decent price. $4900 asking.  But I think that it will sit awhile as I think that people are starting to feel some of the effects from the covid shutdowns around here now too and their money being tighter.  Seeing more things for sale here and there....
WOW the wind sounds like it is going to blow the house away.  Good thing I didn't get the  cover on the greenhouse frame today... it would blow it over.  There are a couple of auger type things to use for tie downs too.

Going to head down the hill a little early.  Need to get the clothes I want to take to the laundromat all together so I can just put them in the truck in the morning. I want to get a good hot shower, and maybe get a sink full of dishes done.  Taking stuff out of the cabinets little by little and packing.  My feet and knees hurt today.  It was a long week and I didn't give them much rest with the added chicken catching and all the testing.  It will be nice to get up and not rush in the morning as my body will get going and I will look at the clock and say   AAAAHHHHH it is only 8 a.m. not 9 a.m. and I am not late!!!! YIPPEE


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile Home Goddess
> 
> 
> I got the kitchen and dining area done. Had to go from living room into the kitchen, then from living room into the dining area and meet at the end of the bar, fingers crossed that it would meet up and match up. it did! I got the hallway done and several courses into one of the bedrooms. Lots of...
> 
> 
> 
> www.theeasygarden.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a while to find this because I couldn’t remember which sister site it was on. But I did remember seeing pictures of your beautiful floor before. I’m amazed at all the many things you are capable of doing.
> 
> Me, I’m a 1%er. I’m able to DO most things, but I can only MANAGE to do about 1% of all the things I get in my head to do!


Thanks for finding that! I was using my cell phone earlier and was about to go tackle the day.


----------



## Baymule

That suburu outback sounds like a deal. It might not be exactly what you wanted, but I'm sure you can make it work. Nice of the GF to find it for you.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, it was nice of her to have been looking for a car.... I really like the other forrester as far as condition and all, but the price is far more than I wanted to take on right now.  This is bearable since ds said to wait til we sell some cattle and I can pay him then....he has this stimulus money they have been giving the farmers, so I think that he can manage to carry it for a bit since he is not sharing it with me.  He did give me some from the first check and I told him to keep the rest for farm expenses...... of course that was before "they" got back together so tight.   But for now, I will take the outback, get things here at the house put together.... get out of the rental, and then have a little more money to work with.    Still, it looks like they are going to stay together .  He is working his way into the family so much, and to the exclusion of doing things we normally would do.... he went and got the new discbine and just told me about it after the fact.  I do not like the feeling of being an after thought with the farm stuff.  So take what I can, do what I can, and start to slowly untangle from this situation I think.   Sad to think about it.  Lot of years tied up in this whole thing.

On another front.  Didn't lose very many last night in that horrific wind and chilly temps.  So things are looking up.  Trying to get the ends on the greenhouse but the wind is still brisk... might have to wait to tomorrow as I can't get up on the step ladder with it blowing so hard.  Need to get them out of the trailer and into it and be done with that too.   

Had PT today, and he said that I am making some progress with the pain in the muscles, tendons and ligaments around the knees and the thighs and all.  I didn't cringe as much today... yet I still hurt.  He suggested that I talk to the dr for the knees @ Duke that I went to and got the shots, and see if maybe they would put me on something like Celebrex.  I am not sure of it, but he said it is not as bad for my kidneys and liver and all that like increasing the doses of ibuprophen or tylenol that I am not getting any real relief from at all.  So I am sending a message through the system online that Duke has.  She was real good about answering my questions and concerns when I first considered and then did the shots.  I can say, cortisone is definitely NOT MY FRIEND..... totally useless for me and in fact even feel like they hurt more than they did.  And there is a very small percentage of people that do have these results.  This celebrex would be a "short term" type of thing, as there is no question that I will need them replaced.  I am making an appt with the dr the other PT 's mom had her knees done.  But this covid crap has really got me a little concerned with the different states calling for more restrictions.... including VA..... but I have got to get in this house first and foremost.......

Got to call Deb and see about dinner tonight.  

It is still colder than just chilly.  Very BREEZY  but at least it has let up from the blow you away wind from last night. 
I did some blankets, comforter, sheets, a load of jeans and sneakers today after the PT appt.  They are on the line.  I put 2x as many clothespins on them so that they didn't blow away!!!!!.  They will smell SOOOO good...and will be so nice and fluffy from this wind.  Going to see about what else there is that might need to be done after the PT appt on Thursday.....
Calling for clear, cool temps, moderating a bit, with no precip for over 10 days.  DS is going to cut some hay today and probably tomorrow and now says that will be it.  He will bush hog the rest as we just don't need the hay and after these 2 places, with the orchard grass going into sq bales... the rest would be round bales and he says that it will do the ground good to just bush hog off the places that need to be cut for their second time.  That's fine, I am ready to be done hay.... but I am concerned that it might be a mistake as the winter will be harder than we think.  Yes we have the silage, but what about a better carry over for next year????  Well, that's his call.  I will be able to just work on the house and test what farms are wanting to test, and stay in.  

My friend is still very interested in renting where I am moving from.  I think it will be a step up for her situation, and might work good for her....  even if only for a year or two.  So I am proceding in that vein.  We were going to get together today but she wound up in the hosp with an asthma attack as she couldn't get it under control.  So I will get with her in a few days.  I am telling my landlord about her with this rent payment.  That ought to make him happy.... and he won't have to do anything to make the move work.  She said she would help me do stuff to be able to get moved... and I am sure we can work out the cats and  storage stuff between us. I will do what I can to help them too so that I can keep things workable between us.  He ought to be glad for my doing this.  Hopefully they will be able to make the rent... but I think that she is pretty responsible in that way.  I mean, when she had the accident and broke her ankle, and they got behind with the rent, she paid that landlord all she could and got it all caught up...even with it being a horrible place to live and then after they had gotten all caught back up and current , he gave them their walking papers.  So, this ought to be good for her even with the problems there. 

Time to get going and get some other stuff done.  I probably will go directly to the stone house after dinner tonight.  Going out now and put a full waterer in with the chickens and fill the feeder and get the tarp wrapped around the end again.  I let the one side/end down in the sun during the day.  

I heard about a "tub liner" for the bathtub.... am trying to research that as maybe better to just "reline" the whole tub ? Anyone ever heard of that?   @Ridgetop ???? You did all those renovations, anything like that ever come across your radar?   
I brought a couple boxes of food up that I had boxed by the back door.  Going to start bringing stuff like that so that I can feel like I am making a little progress.... Going to finish putting the liner down in the cabinets in the kitchen, so that I can put all the stuff in there when the time comes.  The drawers are all lined with contact type paper.  I am going to get the baseboard heaters put together in the bedroom and the bathroom and the utility room.  Then can just run the vacuum over them for the dust.  Obviously going to leave the LR, and the white ones in the DR and hallway so I can put them up clean. I am tired of tripping over them.  
Need to spend a day at the other house sewing.  DS gave me some pants that need patches and seams fixed.  GF does not sew.  I have a couple pairs of jeans that need patches too.  And get some more of the fabric and stuff boxed and ready to move.  Thinking the sewing machine may wind up in the bedroom.... computer in the LR as well as the TV ....vcr/dvd player. 
 If I get some of this stuff out of the way, then I will start to make the effort to get the good Liberty Blue dishes moved out of the china cabinet there to the china cabinet here.  I will move them myself.... don't need someone breaking them.  It will take a bit of time as the china cabinet is FULL....


----------



## farmerjan

Have a few minutes waiting for the other shoe to drop.  Guy is here looking at furnace.  Got a couple of problems already, and he is looking at the heat exchanger and all and will let me know more.  The flue pipe is rusted through and needs replacing, not the end of the world, but the pipe that feeds water into it was disconnected...I am assuming that was done so that there wouldn't be water in there to freeze.... maybe not as horrible as he is making it out to be.  A new furnace is not in the budget right now... but we will see. 
Had dinner with Deb last night and it was good.  Went early and got back about 6:30.  Came back up to house this morning, then went to vote and went by Deb's house and met the horse that is going to be spending the winter there and I will be checking on when she is  not out here at the farm.  The guy was supposed to be here by 10:30 but then called and said that it would be later due to another call that was right close to where he already was.  Get it, don't make wasted trips.  So he is here now. 
DS is cutting hay now, they are off today as they traded today for another day they would normally get off.  Don't understand the state's methods, but since the weather is nice and the hay is getting cut and there is at least a 7-8 day stretch of no precip in the forecast, I don't care how they work their days off. Hope to have some help to get the ends up and the cover on the greenhouse frame then I can do whatever all else has to be done and get them moved in tomorrow.  
Came up to the house to the clothes all on the ground.  New clothesline I put up broke ... I guess in the wind with the weight of the wet clothes.  I had gotten one that was all cotton type.... So in the meantime I had also gotten one that was a poly/plastic or something,  also.  So I took that one out, restrung it and rehung the clothes.  Could be worse..... but I couldn't figure out where the clothes were !!!!!
There is a breeze but it is warmer than it was.  Supposed to be nicer all week.


----------



## farmerjan

The other shoe dropped.  Heat exchanger is rusted through.  He showed me pics on his phone.  Water has been capped off, but that all the pipes would have to be pressure tested and all too.  New furnace, all the work , we are looking at something like 10-12,000...... I will be just as well off to do the wood burning furnace then.  Have to do some checking around..... maybe  ds will have some ideas....Definitely not in the plans or the budget......D@#%


----------



## farmerjan

That's what happens to places that are left empty and the varmints can get into it.  There are walnut hulls and all sort of stuff in it where the squirrels have been in under there. And dampness and all.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry to hear that!  It really sucks - especially going into winter...


----------



## farmerjan

Jim came and was helping me with the greenhouse end pieces.  Then he had to go pick up ds and take him back to his truck from where he was with the mower.  They came back here and ds helped get the top up over the frame for the greenhouse  and it really helps when someone is tall enough to about reach 8 ft up (he is 6'6").  So I told him about the furnace and he said well, I have that one used from a friend who replaced it because they wanted one that could accommodate  air also, that was going to go in the shop eventually;   that he thinks we can make work for the winter.   Let's hope


----------



## farmerjan

Okay.... drop the panic a level.... hot water systems are 2 to 3 x what a hot air system costs but a "furnace" or boiler is about 15-2500 .  Still the other work could make it cost in the 4-6,000 range.   Well, not a great drop in the panic level....  if he can do something for the winter, that will get me into here sooner, and get rid of the double payments, and then be able to get something else figured out next year.  
And one of the sisters that owned the house stopped, on her way by,  and said that they have used Flex-seal tape on their  tub and that it does a pretty good job of holding up,  for an inexpensive way to get into the house now and do the bathroom later.  So I will see about that.  The repair stuff I got only does a very small section and is quite involved from what I am reading.  Don't care what it looks like since the whole thing is going to be replaced..... just care that it stops the problem for the immediate future.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

When my son was young and destructive (long time ago) he poked a hole in his (fiberglass) bathtub.  The hole was about the size of my thumbnail.  He hid it from us for several years by sealing it with silicone.  It was clear and sealed really well.


----------



## Baymule

What about a ventless gas space heater? I have lived in houses that had no other source of heat. It was kind of a bummer to come home after work to a cold house, run to light the heater and wait for it to warm up, but that's all I had. It was ok even when it was freezing outside, even quite cozy.









						The #1 Gas Space Heater Store: Over 80 Space Heaters On Sale
					

Shop with the #1 fireplace store & save big. 110% Low Price Guarantee + Free Shipping (over $99) on all gas space heaters and gas wall heaters!




					www.efireplacestore.com
				




You can get one for not a lot of money, lease a propane tank, they will come and set the tank and keep it full. You may have to run the copper tubing from the tank to the heater, but it is not that expensive to have done. It would get you heat without a lot of cash outlay. 

It sounds like you are being slowly pushed out of the farm doings. I'm sorry, I don't know how you could go about addressing that without a big fuss. I think you are handling it well, maybe you and him can sit down and get things lined out so that you know where you stand in your partnership.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  there is a small "fireplace type" gas heater that went in the LR,  but I have to heat the basement/crawlspace enough to keep the pipes from freezing too....Alot to have to worry about.... but tomorrow is another day. 
I planned on having propane because my stove is propane and I was going to rehook up the little fireplace heater in the LR.  BUT.... neither one will get heat in the house now....which I will need to get the floors dried....Deb mentioned that she has several of those "oil radiator type" heaters that I was welcome to use.  They are not expensive to buy but they do run up the electric bill; getting the floors dried won't take more than a week or so...so running any type heater is not going to be a huge deal, because it won't be forever......  I can put heaters in the adjoining rooms as soon as the sanding is done, take down the plastic from the doors.... and it will cost but can get it heated more to get the floors dried with the finish..... Which of course it could have been a moot point if they had gotten done a month ago as originally planned....What I am concerned about is what to do for the colder winter days in the crawlspace/basement area.....
Hurry up and wait.....

Been watching the election results.  They are calling several states, and now Pa has shut down counting so that is totally out of contention for the time being.  They called Va from the beginning, and it is getting closer....but it has actually been  in favor of Trump from the beginning yet it was called for Biden early.   They just called Tx for Trump... but it has become very obvious that all the ones moving in from these blue states are definitely moving the conservative states towards the blue tendencies..... it is a little scary that the more liberal socialist feelings are coming with the voters that move out of failing solid blue states to the more workable red states and then they are changing the conservative states in the direction of what they left.  That is what bugs me.... if you don't like it enough to stay, so you  leave, don't try to change where you are going to, so that it looks more and more like where you left behind.  Going to quit and go down the hill. I voted, I can't change it now.


----------



## Baymule

We don’t have basements here. We put houses up on blocks and pipes are exposed. Our double wide is on blocks but it is underskirted. The pipes have never frozen. I have cut off valves for every faucet and I leave the faucet open when it freezes. Our 20 degrees and dips down in the teens never last long. It’s a PIA, but doable. 

Election results are not complete yet. All those mail in ballots are not in yet. Allowing them to trickle in for days afterwards is stupid. People have had weeks to mail them in. Waiting until the last minute just screws everything up. Texas used to be a straight up conservative state. It’s a coin toss now. I don’t see it as progress.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cold winds are harsh on pipes!   My under house runs are insulated...on the south side is the garage, east & west sides have 8' wide solid filled porches entire length and South is block with brick over.  Those are pretty secure!    The out lying to barns & fields underground.  My only concern is from main at barn to the extended underground to lower end of farm.  They run up and across the rafters, back down...

That has a total of about 40' that I recheck each year.   There are heat tapes on all, covered with insulation,  most inside barn....but I have to check for any critter damage each fall!  Only one small spot freeze up in 20 yrs, so has been good.  Hair blow dryer took care of it.

I have a cut off at the house to be able to cut water there to barn, could drain down pipes from there.  Sounds good .... Then a trailer added to farm at end of the line....no separate well there.  DS & then wife lived there several yrs.  Now DD & DGD live there.  One day, a separate well.  The hot water & pressure tanks are in the garage....that is insulated and drywalled.     Mostly I feel ok.  Extreme temps and/or length of sends me into double check and DD drips faucets!   

Inside I'm good with pipes off walls.   Plus not usually more than short winter with dramatic cold.    Would never move North!


----------



## farmerjan

Been a decent day but very tough to watch the election non-decisions.  It scares me that things will go the way of say Calf and now Oregon..... they are decriminalizing all hard drugs.... going to put people in rehabs and no criminal charges for using or anything else for them..... That is scary.  What next will not be a criminal offense and what recourse will people that are the other end of people using drugs,  have,  against things done to them????

Started out chilly, 36 and have not been back to see the temps at the other house but it was comfortable and next to no breeze.  Got the greenhouse done finally except for straw around the base to keep the broilers in.  Will get that out of the barn tomorrow, put around the base,  get them moved and then clean the dirty trailer for him to use to haul cattle for another guy.  
Ds was concerned about the friction of the cover on the carriage bolt heads and such due to the wind and all here.  So we wound up getting the foam pipe insulation tubes, and put it on the pipes on the top and the joints on the side.  Worked like a charm.  This is one of those "Shelter Logic Greenhouse in a box" Got it several years ago to raise pullets in, then had the discrepancy with the landlord and couldn't raise the pullets and I never put the cover on the frame that had been sitting there.  So it is now up and will be used to raise the broilers.   It is on treated 2x8's and hope to be able to move it once or twice a year and the ground under it will be very heavy fertilized so good for growing.  It is at the top end of where the garden has been in the past and I plan to have one next year.

So I am going to go down the hill, have some supper,  wash my hair, and do some stuff there.  Have a PT appt at 745 a.m.  then will get the straw. get the chickens moved and then get the trailer cleaned out there on the ground where the garden is going to be..  It is supposed to be a nice day too.  No weather/precip in the offering for a week at least.  Temps are supposed to be in the 60-70's too.


----------



## Mike CHS

You may have said but I missed it but are you finding the PT to be doing much good?


----------



## Baymule

Getting the Cornish situated will take a lot off your mind. I know you can't stand having less than the best you can provide for your animals. It doesn't matter if they are there for years or a very short time, they deserve the best and you certainly give them your all.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday morning.  Chilly early, had a good frost on the windshield; 35 at the house.  Sun and warming up.  Supposed to have nicer weather and warmer through the middle of next week. 

@Mike CHS , the PT helps a bit.  Loosens up the tightness in the muscles/ligaments/tendons.  I have achieved a few more degrees of straightening in the knees although not alot, every little bit helps.  As long as they can still justify it, I am going to try to keep doing it. At least once a week, but try for twice.  It is only 10+ miles away and although I ache a bit, I can feel continued looseness for a day or 2 after too. 

The PT guy who's mom had both knees replaced - 6 weeks ago - is already walking without any canes or other support.  He says he knows that it has been a real success as she doesn't talk about them much except as an after thought.  He is astounded by her recovery especially after the first week of her being a bit dehydrated and her salt levels were low, making her not as responsive those first few days until they figured it out and she has done fantastic since. She is still doing PT he said, but that she has had a really good recovery.  He is impressed and that says something as a PT..... So that is my next plan.  Get through today and the chickens moved, trailer cleaned, then get on the computer and see about making an appt with her doctor for a consultation.

Just got back here to the new house, changed out of clean clothes into  "chore clothes"  Heading up to get the straw, and then back here.  Ought to have the chickens in the greenhouse by noon I hope and get the trailer cleaned out.  Then to get together a load of misc junk to go to the dumpster.

Got to find out the status of the car, so I can get the tags and insurance transferred.  It needs the pipe from the catalytic converter to the muffler replaced.  The clutch on the 2 wd is bad, and of course the slave cylinder is inside the transmission, so it has to come apart to be fixed.  Since it has 296,000 miles on it, and I have found no paperwork that it was ever replaced, then I am not going to complain.  I bought it at 187,000 miles on it and it just turned 296,000 this morning.  The speedometer is so "old" that it doesn't even register the first number.... The title had said 187,000 but not actual or what ever it is, meaning that there was no way to prove that it was actual mileage.  I have had it for about 6-8 years I guess.  We are going to do a new clutch. pressure plate, throw out bearing, and slave cylinder.  Truck runs good, gets 25-27 mpg.... put a couple hundred into it and if it only runs another year that is cheap.  So I need the car so I can "lay up the truck" for a little bit.  I can drive the 4x4 little ranger but don't like to take it on longer "trips" to farms as it doesn't get the mileage, and was just designated for me to use around the farm and local close stuff.

Since the weather is supposed to be so  nice, I really want to get the yard work done at the other house too.  And mow here one last time and get all the leaves swept up and put in the greenhouse in about a week after they get a chance to work on the grass in it. 

Well, time to get things done.  It is getting a little bit warmer so I need to get out the straw and get them moved.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Nice day, very slight breeze and sunny and comfortable.  I got the chickens moved into the  "greenhouse"  and then got the trailer cleaned out and chucked into piles where the garden is going to be.  Got the straw bales and got it around the bottom of the structure but need more than what I got.  I also want to get some pipe and put in the pocket on the bottom of the back end and in the 3 pieces of the panel on the front.  It has a zip open door in the middle so each section needs a small section of pipe.  It will help keep it down better,  and I need something to use to "roll up" the door on.  And have to have more straw to make sure the bottom is "covered" with no spots to sneak out.  Plans are to put an electric poultry net around it to deter predators.  I am going to move the hog panels I used at ds property for the last years batches of broilers as a way to contain them closer to the doorway .  Don't need them deciding to be stupid and head for the road... the 2 rail split rail fence will certainly not contain them.

I quit counting around 150 as they were going out the trailer door into the greenhouse, because then they all wanted out at once !!!! DUMB chickens.   Some were pretty bedraggled looking , but I am thinking that a couple of days out of the wet confinement and all will help them to fluff back up their feathers and get along better. They all seemed to find the water and feed so that is good.  The sun hits it pretty good early so it will warm up nicely for them.  And when they can come out into the sun on the grass that will help.  I will have to figure out a way to make it moveable so that I can move it around maybe a couple times a year,  on the garden area and add their fertilizer .  It is on 2x8's along the sides and 2x6 on the front and back just to make it more stable on the bottom.  I have not put in the augers in the corners to tie it down to but think I will since it gets breezy up here and I do not need it getting flipped over or anything. 

So lost more than I wanted, but now I am prepared to have them.  I can add straw and shavings to this "house" and the worst of the moisture will wick down into the ground so they won't be in the wet like they were; even though I had added a bale of shavings every other day.  As @Baymule  calls them "dirty birdies"..... they definitely are.  They do little other than eat and drink and poop..... there were several in this group that were exploring a bit on the grass though so I have hopes that they will do some "ranging around".  
 That is one drawback to getting the "left behinds".... they know nothing of grass, sunshine, or anything.  One reason that I normally don't get them this time of year either.  Too drastic a change in temps from a controlled temp house.  It sure hurt for them to have gotten drenched with that horrible pouring down rain the very next day blowing in the trailer and the cold wind that wanted to knock you over.  That is what I have to guard against with the greenhouse and why I think that I will go ahead and do the augers/tie downs in the corners while the weather is nice. 

So that was the extent of my daily excitement.  I am hoping that there will be some that will scratch around and teach the others so that they will not make a solid sheet of manure.... getting them to scratch around and keep the ground stirred up.  Incorporate the manure into the bedding/grass/ground....

Got the Flex seal tape this evening as I went to fill up the 4x4 with gas and was 1/3 of the way to Walmart. Got a few groceries, and wandered around a bit looking.  They are getting all their Christmas decorations and all out everywhere.  I will try to scrub out the tub good and get it so that there is no residue and see about getting it on this weekend. I can afford to give it a day or 2 to really set up the bond.....if it works then I will be pushing to start moving stuff into the shed to store for the time being.

No, still  nothing on the floor sander.  Not making any other comments or I will go off. 

Had several farms get back to me on testing.  I will test tomorrow, and Sat afternoon.  Have next Wed, Thurs and Sat afternoons scheduled..... Got one that will probably test the following Monday as Geneva milks that day there, and I usually test when she milks.  Have 2 maybe 3 more calls/texts out for a few other farms.  They are going to make me test several days in a row I can see.  Most all the farmers are done with field work, silage done, cover crops planted... saw some shelling corn so that is well underway.  Some have even done soybeans, but there are still alot of them out in the fields.  But things are winding down, and several are now hunting deer.  
One of the heifers that I took to the dairy has calved already.  She was getting close and I am glad she was there ahead of time.  Hope she is doing okay for them.  They hadn't seen much concrete as I have it all "covered " here so I am hoping that she hasn't had any problems getting around on it.  I haven't heard any more, but  when I took the heifers up there, they said that they wanted to test as soon as they got their son's wedding done on Oct 31st.... that is one of the farms I have a call out to.  
DS was raking the hay this afternoon I found out.  But then he did text me and ask if I could finish it since he was going to load those steers for the guy to bring back to the barn, and then take them early in the morning to the sale.  So, I said I could do it tomorrow and then I will go to test from there.  Wouldn't have known he was raking if jim hadn't said something.  Not going to let it get to me..... not sure why he was raking it since we have several days of good dry weather ahead.  Whatever.... I will finish it up tomorrow.  I don't even know which tractor and rake is there.  I don't even know if he cut the 10+ acres of orchard grass there in the back at doug's farm (our main place).  Maybe that is why he was raking that other place, because of coming back to get the orchard grass done because that will all be square bales.  I'm guessing because I don't seem to be in the loop on stuff anymore.  At least it will be nice and sunny and comfortable to rake regardless of which tractor.

I'm going to run a looooong water hose from the outside spigot up to the chickens so that I don't have to take a couple of 5 gal buckets at a time on the back of the truck. Of course, the water is all the way down on the other side of the house near the storage shed....but I cannot begin to carry them.  I guess I need a pull behind cart for the lawn mower....  It will be pretty much on a slight slope, so should be able to drain it if it gets real cold.  Might need to find a "truck bed trailer", and put my water tank on it permanently.... use it for the chickens and could still go get water for cattle if I needed to use it.... I will take and fill a bunch of 5 gal buckets with feed and put lids on them and leave them up there to feed out. 

I brought the laundry in finally, while it was warm and sunny out.  The sheets and blankets and comforters and all smell SOOOO good.  Might try to see if I can empty a few more drawers at the house and do a few more loads. Supposed to be nice through Tuesday with possible showers on Wed.  

Time to head down the hill.  Have to get all the stuff ready for testing tomorrow when I come up to do the chickens, and get the meters loaded in the truck and all.


----------



## Baymule

I know you feel MUCH better on getting the chickens secured and in their new happy home. Mine don't do much walking around. They take a few steps and set down. They lay next to the feed tub, if they are not in it, lay their heads over and guzzle all they can hold. They don't even groom their feathers. The oil gland on their tail is usually dirty and not used. I'm thinking on building some sort of movable lot to attach to the tractor so they can have more room, but I'm wondering if the poor dummies would even have sense enough to get out of the rain. I'm sure I'd have to pick them up and put them in the tractor at night. 

150 chickens! That's a lot all at once. I've been looking at tub type chicken pluckers. Can't afford a Featherman at almost 2K, the $500 range is more my style. Dunno. It's probably a scenario of buy cheap, regret it later and go ahead and pay for the Featherman. What do the people use that process yours? Know any people that have the pluckers? 

I use 5 gallon water containers for the Dirty Birdies, they drink a LOT. One year, I only had 1 gallon, and used 3 of them. We had to water them THREE TIMES a day! Didn't want to do THAT again! I have to use a couple of hoses, but I can get water to them. Don't think I'd want to raise them in the winter, but under your circumstances, heck, I'd jump on it too!

Your son is treating you like a mushroom, keeping you in the dark and feeding you horsesh!t. I wonder how long you are going to hold this in. You are going to have to address this at some point before you blow and spew, that won't be good. I can see you waiting until after you get moved, settled and your knee surgery and you are in a better frame of mind. Winter is coming, this may be the last of the hay to be done. Take a breather on this and take care of YOU.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, 200 birds is a LOT all at once!



Baymule said:


> Election results are not complete yet. All those mail in ballots are not in yet. Allowing them to trickle in for days afterwards is stupid.


Not really. ETA SEE BELOW! I don't know about all states but PA's election law isn't new. Ballots must be postmarked no later than election day. The IRS has the same law for tax returns. Your return isn't late if it is postmarked April 15 or earlier.

Saying the ballot has to come in no later than 3 days after election day is actually pretty tight, no guarantees on the PO being able to deliver. I do agree, no reason to wait until the last minute but that is the current and past law in PA. Of course there does have to be a reasonable "after election day" cutoff since the election isn't over until ALL the ballots have been counted. And that isn't new anywhere in the country either. But when there aren't a lot of mail ins, an election can be called if the number of mailed ballots is reasonably less than the margin of victory from poll cast ballots. They still have to count the mailed ballots though.

In VT all ballots have to be in by the 7 PM poll closing time. Here they were suggesting not mailing the ballot later than Sat Oct 24th just to be really sure it would get to the clerk on time. After that, bring it to your town clerk's office or to the poll on election day. I heard on the radio yesterday, and I don't remember what state it was, but apparently some people didn't even get their ballots until the 28th.

Like many states the vote counters in PA can't even open the mailed ballots until election day, not even to verify that the signature envelope was signed so that can be corrected by the voter. So yeah, it takes a LONG time to count all the ballots when there is a Covid driven mail in ballot deluge.

There were a lot more total votes this time around and I suspect some of that was due to the ease of mail in voting. Some states have (suspended for this year maybe) laws that said you had to have a valid reason to request an absentee ballot otherwise go stand in line, maybe for hours, after work and hope you get through before the polls close. So a lot of people didn't bother to vote in the past. Those in charge really should make it as easy as possible for all eligible voters to do so.

My guess, with no facts of course, is that at least some states will modify their election laws for the future. If they are going to allow everyone to use mail ballots (Oregon has had ONLY mail voting for 20 years) they might want to allow checking the signature envelope as the ballots come in. That would speed up counting and allow for "fixing" unsigned envelopes. And yes, PA (and similar states if there are any) might want to change to a "must arrive by the close of the polls on election day".


----------



## Bruce

That was long so I'll put this question here. In VT we have machine scanned ballots, mark the bubbles and let the machine suck it in. I presume that makes counting mailed ballots reasonably fast. Do others have different kinds of voting machines? I ASSUME there aren't "hanging chad" punch ballots any more but could be wrong on that.


----------



## Bruce

Bruce said:


> I don't know about all states but PA's election law isn't new. Ballots must be postmarked no later than election day.


I think I have to correct this. I was listening to the radio and I'm pretty sure they said the state requested the 3 day 'extension' for mailed ballots to arrive given the massive number of expected mail in ballots.


----------



## Mini Horses

I believe Hawaii was mail only...also.  not. Sure if just this year.

Personally I think mail is good....but, the states need to scan all arrived a couple days before to lower the congestion.  Just don't report results until close of election day.   May still be counts to do but, fewer at once.  

Our location scanned  my paper ballet that I had filled in the circle with black pen.  Poll person advised to completely fill the spot, just before I was pointed to the little bench cube to vote on the ballet I had been given after they checked my voter reg and driver's license, and then asked to say my full name and address... Another watched as I placed the ballot into the scanner.


----------



## Ridgetop

I am not watching the election news.  Pretty depressing but not going to do a "primal scream" or run out to riot claiming B is not my president if he wins.  Of course, I am a stupid conservative and we were taught that you just don't behave that way!  I am saddened by the vote since there is no doubt that Trump made our enemies back off and I have felt very safe with him in office.  We can look forward to no more tariffs on China and to an influx of illegals to support with Harris - oops - I mean Biden.  LOL  High taxes coming.  Better schedule your knee surgery fats Farmerjan before they put an age limit on it.


----------



## Baymule

I remember the hanging chad debacle, it was a mess. This election is a mess. It;s stupid NOT to open mail in ballots and get them counted, to get ahead of the deluge of ballots.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.  Had a decent day all things considered.  Sun out early and nice.  Warmed up fast.  Put on a short sleeved shirt and a lightweight sweatshirt that I took off at the new house as soon as I got here.  Was greeted by about 10 of the cx when I went towards the greenhouse/coop.  I had the truck with several buckets of water on it. Filled one and put it outside on the grass then opened the zipper door and a whole bunch came out . It was actually hot in there.  Opened the "window" in the door panel and had the door panel roller up somewhat.  They headed for the water and then I got the other 2 waterers filled.  I have 2 - 5gal and 1 - 3 gal. waterer for them.  Got another 5 gal that for some reason I can't get it to seal right so the water runs out too fast.... won't create the airlock so the water only goes glug glug, when the bottom gets low and allows the air to go in the hole on the bottom. I've done the cooking  oil around the top, switched the lids between them as sometimes one will work on one and not the other.... nothing seems to work. There might be a minute crack that I can't see as you can hear the air leaking in just a little.... Well, I'll take some time and see if I can figure it out.  Then filled their feeders, one is up on a 4" flat solid concrete cap block.  It holds about 25lbs feed, the smaller one holds about 10 and they have to sit on/in it as best as they can like @Baymule  says.  I have 2 more of the concrete cap blocks and will take them over there if I can't find any 4x4 or similar blocks of wood cut off of some project. 
They seemed very happy to get out into the sun.... weather is ideal for them.  
AND ...... they were all inside when I got home this evening about 8:30 !!!!!!!! I put the one waterer with water still in it inside for the night so they have it in the morning before I get up here.  I imagine there will be a bunch out in the morning but that is okay.  
I think that yours would do a little bit more "traveling" if they had a larger area @Baymule .  The ones that I have raised at DS property would go out into the undergrowth in the wooded area there and just get to looking for stuff.  They did spend alot more time sitting than a "regular" chicken, but they were more active.  The ones I had to keep penned just were not as active as everything was right there in front of them.  These sure were glad to be out on the grass more.  The shelter/coop is going to get very dirty very fast just from them being in there at night.  I want to take the sweeper and gather a bunch of leaves and all and bag them for them to have in the shelter to keep the ground from getting too gross.  I hope to maybe be able to cut the grass here, give it a day to dry some and then be able to sweep it with the leaves from the maple tree all chopped up in the mix from mowing. I would like to get some bagged during this nice warm dry spell.  Rain forecast for next Wednesday.  There hasn't been a real bad killing frost yet here.... probably due to the fact that there is a breeze all the time.  And it has not gotten down in the mid-low 20's yet.  It has hit most of the tomatoes and stuff, but not a morning where the ground is white with the frost. The grass is still very green and growing.  People are still mowing.

So that done, I got all the stuff for testing and then headed for the hayfield to rake.  Did go by where the one rake was parked and it was gone, so at least I knew which tractor and rake I was going to be using.  Got the field raked and left with time to not have to kill myself.....stopped at Lowes and got another 75 ft garden hose so that I can reach most all the way out to the chickens.... Tomorrow I will see how close I come.  I don't think that there is anymore sections of hose at the old house.  I can always use more hose, so not upset by it.  I have a couple that are old and not kink proof, so they will only last so long.  

Also picked up the flyer from Lowe's and they have the 5 pc set of Dewalt battery operated tools on sale for $299.  Regularly $549.  Plus several other sets.... on sale through 11/18. Most sets are $150 off or so....this 5 pc set seems to be the best bargain.  I am going to go by there and look at what each set has in it.  Guess I am going to invest. Does Dewalt make a chain saw???? They also have Craftsman, that are a little cheaper in price....my dad always had craftsman tools, but they are newer to the battery powered ones.  There might be some different bargains closer to the "Black Friday" frenzy's.... but so many are starting that a week or more ahead of time.  I think that is as good a price as I am going to see. and Dewalt has been around a long time.  There were several different "bargains, and some were buy one and get the second free,  under $199 value... good for someone filling in a few other things they might want to add to their already bought sets.  Going to research some prices around this weekend in the evenings.... and then go look Monday after I get done with PT appt 7:45 a.m.... Plenty of time to get back to rake if I need to.  I am off Sun eve, so will fill the waters and feed so they have plenty to occupy themselves in the morning til I get back.  

I didn't do anything at the house last evening;   I hurt,  and after PT, moving the chickens and cleaning the trailer and all, I said enough.  Tomorrow I would like to go by the bull sale, then on to work.... it is at noon and there is food.... but I might be better off just staying here and maybe mowing some.  See how I feel in the morning.  There is another small field that he had cut that I may have to rake.... and I will find out if he did mow the 10+ acre orchard grass field.  IF so, that will have to be raked Sun/Mon so it can get sq baled.  Then that will be it for the year he says.  If not mowed, then it will be as soon after the rain that we are supposed to get Wed.... but honestly, I hope he did mow it so that I can get it raked and be done.  
I am going to see about bringing more clothes up to wash and hang in the next day or so.... take advantage of the nice weather.  Although, the leaves/lawn needs to be first I guess.  
 It is almost 11 already.  Need to head down the hill.  I'm starting to feel it.... haven't been taking anything as the tylenol and ibuprophen don't seem to be hitting it at all lately.  No sense of taking stuff that doesn't work....


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like a great deal on the DeWalt set. I wouldn't wait too long, they may sell out. People are buying home improvement stuff like there is no tomorrow. Stuck at home because of Covid, they are bored. Go get it, you are going to love the battery operated tools.

I have made the decision to have my knee operation next fall. I want BJ's doctor to do the operation and he retires in 4 years. So I will go at it in my normal manner, working at closing everything down as much as possible by the end of summer so BJ can handle things for awhile until I am charging around again. No steer, no Dirty Birdies, no pigs, all must be gone by summer's end, just sheep, dogs, layer hens and horses. I need to build a new chicken coop.......

I want to build a new tractor with the option of a small yard for the Dirty Birdies for spring. I'm formulating ideas in my head. Maybe 4'x10' with split hinged top, made from PVC for the weight and 2' tall with an end gate to let them in and out. Maybe longer, still pondering.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Also picked up the flyer from Lowe's and they have the 5 pc set of Dewalt battery operated tools on sale for $299. Regularly $549. Plus several other sets.... on sale through 11/18. Most sets are $150 off or so....this 5 pc set seems to be the best bargain. I am going to go by there and look at what each set has in it. Guess I am going to invest. Does Dewalt make a chain saw????





Baymule said:


> That sounds like a great deal on the DeWalt set. I wouldn't wait too long, they may sell out. People are buying home improvement stuff like there is no tomorrow. Stuck at home because of Covid, they are bored. Go get it, you are going to love the battery operated tools.



I agree with Miss @Baymule -- go ahead and get the tool set.  If the 5 tool set you saw is what I found on Lowes' web site, then you will almost certainly use those tools often.  And yes, DeWalt does sell a chainsaw and the batteries that come with the tool set will work with the chainsaw.  You may not need a chainsaw right away if you get a set of pruning blades for the reciprocating saw.  You should be able to cut the boxwoods with the reciprocating saw.  It will just take you a good bit longer with the reciprocating saw compared to the chainsaw.

As for the chainsaw, here is a link to its description.  (This is from Ace Hardware; I did not see a DeWalt chainsaw at Lowes.)
*DeWalt chainsaw*.  The bare tool sells for $159.99, while one with a charger and battery sells for $229.99.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> I have made the decision to have my knee operation next fall. I want BJ's doctor to do the operation and he retires in 4 years. So I will go at it in my normal manner, working at closing everything down as much as possible by the end of summer so BJ can handle things for awhile until I am charging around again. No steer, no Dirty Birdies, no pigs, all must be gone by summer's end, just sheep, dogs, layer hens and horses. I need to build a new chicken coop.......


This is wonderful news!! I can’t wait until you get your knee fixed!

I think probably with all the chickens, lambs, pigs and steer you will have in your freezer, you should be ok to skip a year, and start back up again once your knee is recovered.


----------



## thistlebloom

farmerjan said:


> Does Dewalt make a chain saw?



Yes they do, as STA has linked to.
Here's another link that I was recently reading on battery operated saw reviews. They break down the pros and cons of each model.








						The Best Electric Chainsaws
					

These cordless electric saws are light, quiet, fast, and ideal for pruning and other yard jobs.




					www.popularmechanics.com
				




I have a 14" Stihl that DH gave me for Christmas a few years back. It has some sort of issue with the trigger linkage where it comes disengaged, frustrates me when I'm using it. DH has no problem taking it apart and fixing it, but I'm not willing to go there, so he's been using it for limbing up cut trees.

This is the one I'd like to have. It got good reviews and would be more in line with the work I do most of. Plus it's really cute. 😄



			https://www.stihlusa.com/products/hand-tools/battery-hand-tools/gta26/


----------



## Bruce

Great review link Thistlebloom. I think overall one would do well to see what brands have the battery tools they want that can all use the same battery and then choose from those. Stihl's MSA 200 looks to be a great saw but is way expensive and the batteries worse! And I'm pretty sure the batteries don't go in their other battery tools.



farmerjan said:


> There were several different "bargains, and some were buy one and get the second free, under $199 value


That sounds like a great deal since the can all use the same batteries. There isn't any reason to buy the tool, battery and charger for every tool. You only need 1 charger and the batteries that come with the tools tend to be relatively small Amp hours. Buy the more expensive tool with those then buy the other tools 2 got 1 "bare" if they are $199 or less. Then maybe buy 1 or 2 high amp batteries so you can work for long periods of time if necessary.



thistlebloom said:


> I have a 14" Stihl that DH gave me for Christmas a few years back. It has some sort of issue with the trigger linkage where it comes disengaged, frustrates me when I'm using it.


I have a Stihl MS 180 saw, it doesn't have that problem which is NOT good! but the wire that cuts off the spark when you hit the on/off switch keeps vibrating loose. Then I have to pull the choke out to kill the motor, take the housing off and put the wire back where it belongs, put the housing back on and restart a flooded engine. It isn't hard but gets pretty annoying. And what if someone didn't know they could kill the motor by flooding it? Really dangerous.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> the wire that cuts off the spark when you hit the on/off switch keeps vibrating loose.



Maybe that's the thing that happens. I don't remember.
Mine's a MS170.
Yes Stihls are expensive, and for occasional homeowner use probably not the best buy. We do use ours pretty heavily. I have a Stihl weedwhip  that's 28 years old (I keep track by how old the kids were when I got it, lol) has probably a thousand hours or more on it. All I've done to it is a new carb and a new gas tank. Starts on the first pull, runs like a top and is constantly abused.
Most of my work equipment is Stihl, but I do have a Husqvarna backpack blower, which is pretty good, but maybe not quite as nice as a Stihl.


----------



## farmerjan

Been an okay weekend.  Fri I did finish raking the one field and went to test.  Have had a pesky problem with real loose bowels,  nothing else bothering me but like water.  Saturday I did the chickens and went to the bull sale that neighbors have to see people and eat.  Food has not had much interest for me with this problem.  Mostly ginger ale and water to drink.  Ate a hot dog at the sale, stayed away from the chili although it looked good, and a couple cookies. DS came and brought Jim and spent about 10 minutes with me talking.  We aren't in the market for any bulls but it is the "networking" that you try to stay in the loop.  There were alot of people there and the prices on the bulls were higher than I thought the current market situation warrants. Base price was around 2500 on most, a few were 3500;  and most brought in the 3500-5,000 range.   
 Now that the " election"  has supposedly been decided, I really am not feeling good about the  future of farming, continued sales and the keeping China in line. Too many farmers are getting nervous here with the talk about the taxes, and all the "free stuff" for so many and how it will affect what we are getting for our crops/grains/meat..... Plus all the last minute found ballots that were 100% for Biden????? But it is a bad subject here. 

Went to test Sat afternoon, and came home.  Got 10 more real big tight bales of straw from this farmer.  I wanted some that weren't practically falling apart.  They have got the whole greenhouse/shelter lined along the bottom now.  I will get a few more to have for whatever....including some around the foundation at the rental, the next time I go test. 

Still felt pretty washed out this morning.  Finally made some raman noodles to get something mild and just a "filler" into my stomach.  Not really sick, just this intestinal "bug".....
DS texted to see if I would be able to do some seeding this week before it is due to rain on Wed.  I said I could.  Won't be but a few hours, he wants to seed the corn ground now..... which I wanted to do when I was there at that field in the sorghum-sudan part of the field.  
Came up to the house and filled the 2 feeders and the waterers for the chickens.  Got them all to go in this evening. Have lost 5 since they got moved and there are a couple more that I will lose as their legs are getting bad.  But for the most part, they look alot better.  

He did  not cut the orchard grass hay.  So nothing more to rake. It should have been done, could have all gotten raked and baled and it would be done for the year.... Seems he baled all that I raked late on Friday and then Jim was helping move bales.  
This eve when I was out at the chickens, a truck went flying down the road and it was her truck and he was sitting in the passenger seat on the phone.  I can tell that I was not an afterthought even.  Kinda tired of it all.  She and her family has all but replaced me and anything we used to do together..... he won't even agree to an impromptu meal out at the local little restaurant because she needs him for this or he has to do that......

I have to get the samples packed to go out UPS for tomorrow from the farms on Fri and Sat.  I will be testing this Wed, Thurs and Sat.  Still haven't heard from one farm that I thought would want to test Monday but I am not going to beg them.  Got more to do here now with the nice weather so that is fine.  Maybe next week.  
Getting pretty discouraged about the floors.  I have made up my mind that I am going to put the first coat on the butcher block top if he isn't here tomorrow.  Saws it needs room temps to work right.  I can move it into the bedroom and leave the small infared heater on, if need be.   3 coats normal, have to lightly sand between coats. Since it is new wood, there isn't near as much prep as a piece that is being redone.  The next few days are still supposed to be in the 70's..... Thought about doing it today, but just didn't have the energy to do it.  

Have the info and going to make a consultation appt with the dr that did PT's mom's knees.  That is on the list for the morning.  Want to get them done.  I am thinking that living in this house may be a short stop gap to another place where there is not the traffic and the constant jokes about what the neighbors will think about my having all these chickens and all here.... and that I can't just pile stuff like I want to as it will cause the neighbors to complain. This from DS again.  He can make comments about me and my stuff, but..... he has more junk laying around than anyone I know.  It just isn't setting right.  But I want to use that small used furnace he has for the winter.... so I am biting my tongue.  And since I am not feeling 100% this is not the time to get b#$@hy.  
Deb is away for a week so I am checking on the horse.  Have to stop and pick up a bag of senior horse feed as she was nearly out and I told her that rather than her make a special trip the other day, I would be right near there and would just get one for her.  Least I can do.... I can afford 15.00 or whatever it costs for all that she has done to help me. The mare only gets a small scoop every day or every other day... since she has all the grazing now she really doesn't need it. She will be gone for about 10 days.  

Well, I broke down and went to Lowe's and bought the 5 pc set of Dewalt tools. $299.   They only supposedly had 5 in the store, and they were not out on display although there were several of the other advertised sets and combinations. The people in there couldn't find them, and finally found 2 sets up on the top shelf .... I don't think they are promoting them as there is not as much money to make from them as the other deals.   I also bought a set of screwdriver bits and drills in a big combo set on sale and a set of blades for the reciprocating saw also on sale, and 2 blades for the skill saw that were the only thing not on sale.  Basic stuff that hopefully I will mostly be able to do what I need with that stuff.   Spent a total of $375 or so.... did not get the extended warranty as I just decided that I would not need it.  There is a 90 day Lowes guarantee if something doesn't work. 
 Then I had a choice of 5% off with my Lowes card....OR.....6 month no interest.  Since I was planning to carry the balance for a couple months til I get out of the rental and free up that monthly money... I took the 6 month interest free...It would be less than $20 off,  with the 5% discount, which is nothing to sneeze at, but I can stretch it out til spring with no interest.  Their interest rate is high, at least for me..... So that seemed better for now.  Get through the moving, not worrying about making any payment on that stuff,  get through the holidays for whatever that will be.  There are 2 batteries and the charger in there so tomorrow they will go on charge, so then I will have it.  Deb won't have to bring her stuff to install the drawer when she gets back. 

So that is my excitement for the weekend.  Weather has been really nice.  Short sleeve days, upper 70's.  nights have been upper 30's-low 40's....but warms quickly after the sun comes out.  Wanted to mow some and collect the stuff for the greenhouse but just didn't have the energy today....
I have PT @ 7:45 in the morning.  Then will pack samples and all.  Then see if he is wanting me to do any drilling of the seed.  If not I am going to mow here some.  Use the sweeper and collect for the chickens.  I did get a pack of contractor strength bags because we don't get 100 lb feed sacks anymore.  So I can bag some up and at least it will stay dry to use in the shelter.  

Oh one thing @Baymule .... the birds had run out of feed when I finally got up here and they were ranging way out in the grass/lawn and under the bushes and such.  So you might want to think about that if you do something different with the cornish next year.  I fed them in the feeders outside, and they were eating, then when I moved the feeders inside this evening, they were quick to come in.  But I had forgotten that the ones up at ds property used to go out scrounging when they were out of feed.... and when they got bigger, they would definitely eat and lay down after they got full.... And I mean to let them run out for a couple of hours, not all day or anything like that.  It does help to strengthen their legs too to get them out walking around.


----------



## Baymule

The bull sale sounds like fun, glad you went and had a good time. 

for the intestinal problem, take apple cider vinegar. I mix it half and half with honey, pour two fingers width in a glass, a little cold water and sip it until it is gone. In bout 45 minutes your problem will be gone. ACV is good for food poisoning too. 

glad you got the set of tools. i use my cordless drill and saw all the time. I love TOOLS! That is terrible that you can't get the darned floor done! What is wrong with that guy, doesn't he KNOW that you are WAITING on him so you can move in? Do I have to come up there and open up a six pack of Texas Whup A$$ on him?


----------



## Mini Horses

Same type weather here but, staying a little warmer at night right now.  We can enjoy while it's here.  Makes it pleasant to work out there.  We have had extreme fog all week until close to mid morn.  

Sounds like the chickens are adapting.   My flock is trying to finish molt....do it!!....get back to laying.  Most were scraggly but one looked like she had been plucked!  Bad and funny.  Caught up a roo I'm giving away.  Lovely young bird but, too many and their roo died.   Lot here, take your pick!   He's a good one...kind to hens, non aggressive bird and real watcher/alarmer.   Not thrilled with the big cage tonight instead of the roost, I'm sure.

Sorry about DS.   I have similar, worse in some ways.   It is annoying, hurtful and makes things uncomfortable.   Thankfully I have no business with this one to maneuver thru.  We had a "this is my place not yours" discussion early today.  They left and I took a machete to some weeds to work it off!     .   Bad way to start the day.  

Like you, my work is sporadic but also slowing overall.   The demos are not happening with Covid.  Other job is slowing for winter, as usual.  Like the extra time but, sort of a retirement feeling.  That's where I'd like to go but, scary.  Too many years getting a paycheck.  .   You just don't feel ok with that stopping.  While it looks ok on paper, my mind is having a hard time going there.  Maybe pretend I'm on "vacation"....forever....sssshhhhh.  .    With all the worldly things this year, pretty unsettling to make unnecessary changes that I can still control but, it isn't far off to quit.  Probably summer instead of Jan, as I had originally planned.  Like you are saying -- need to see how things move along with government changes in 2021.  Hope for best, plan for worst.

Hope PT goes well.  An appt with the knee doc is a really good idea.  Maybe it will be what you are looking for with great results!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Well, I broke down and went to Lowe's and bought the 5 pc set of Dewalt tools. $299.



Good for you!  I hope you love your tools as much as I love mine.  Now you can cut down those boxwoods more easily.  I noticed that Home Depot has the DeWalt 12" chainsaw for a great price, namely $99.00 -- tool only: *chainsaw*.  The batteries and chargers you got with your toolset will work with the chainsaw.

I hope things between you and your son can be worked out well with no hard feelings.  It would be a shame that the two of you worked so long together in business and then end up with a broken relationship.

Hope your digestive problems get worked out.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> for the intestinal problem, take apple cider vinegar.


Is that the real stuff with Mother or just any old ACV?


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, Monday eve.  Another nice day, 44 then climbing as soon as the sun came out.  Heavy fog......barely could see to drive about half way to the PT appt this morning.  But that went okay except that when I got back I had to hit the bathroom quick.  This is a PITA .....literally . Did the acv 2 times in 2 days and it didn't seem to help any either. So that is when I decided to just stay with the gingerale, and water.... did acv again this morning. Other than being a little wiped out energy wise, I don't feel so awful either....aggravating.  

Laid down for a little bit to make sure there were no more hurry up trips to the bathroom.  DS texted and said that he had not set up the tractor and drill to plant, could I do it tomorrow (tues) or else he would try to get there on lunch to do it.  I texted back and said Tues was fine.  It will be a few hours, I can do it fairly early as the dampness should not affect it.  
Came up to house, brought feed and filled waterers.  
 Reread the directions and proceeded to put the first coat on the butcher block counter top.  It said that in 6 hours, could sand lightly and put on a second coat.  So I think that I will do that later before I go down the hill.  If that goes okay, I will do a 3rd coat Tuesday..... says to allow 72 hours to cure before using.  
 Got the mower out and hooked up the sweeper behind it to the side, and mowed some and collected.  The mower discharge kicks it too far out to catch much of it.  Finally after about 4 or 5 sweeper fulls, I unhooked it and then  just mowed.  Faster and the grass is really green so this way it can lay and dry some.   I will try to sweep tomorrow and bag some after it has a chance to dry the grass out.  The areas where there were alot of leaves ought to bag up pretty good.  I put several armfuls of leaves/grass mix into the shelter for the night.  Then I  came in here to do some stuff on the computer....
With the lawns mowed now I can put in the stakes for the fruit trees.   I am going to check to see if any of our friends have a mini-excavator to dig the holes.  Then to dig the ones out of the field where they are.  Maybe ds will offer to help move them after the orchard grass hay is made.....???? Wishful thinking probably. 

Got a text from the floor guy, he says he will be here by Wednesday the latest.  He said he had some health issues and was unable to work for a few days.  He mentioned that he was having some problems with his knees, they have both been replaced.  IT SUCKS getting old !!!!!!

So, that has been my day.  It was warm during the day, and temps really dropped when the sun was going down.  I was in short sleeves all day.  

I didn't get in to go on the computer for the dr appt so will do that tomorrow.  

Thank you for the "research" @Senile_Texas_Aggie  on the Dewalt chainsaw.  I will make it a point to go by Home Depot as Lowe's doesn't seem to carry them.  That is a good price.  I think that I will probably invest in it since it looks like I will be doing most/all the brush/sapling removals.  After doing the mowing, I am more determined to get some of the scrubby stuff cleaned out so that you don't take your head off trying to go around and under all this crap.  And it makes me more determined to also move a couple of other bushes that are in the way of mowing. And they are in the area where the garden goes.  I also mowed down the area where the daylily bed is.  I will mulch it with some of these leaves/grass mix too so that it might help to keep down the weeds next year. I am going to mulch around the day lillies that I transplanted and the irises and stuff....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Is that the real stuff with Mother or just any old ACV?


Either one. ACV kills the bad bacteria and not the good bacteria.

@farmerjan I hope your problem goes away. Surprised the ACV didn't work. Next thing is oatmeal with LOTS of wheat bran. The wheat bran will soak up the excess liquid in your gut and slow things down.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I hope while you are buying the chainsaw that you spend the extra money and buy some personal protective equipment.  The only person I want cutting on your knees is the surgeon when he replaces the joints next year.  I certainly don't want YOU cutting on your knees or anything else.  Recall this picture of how I could have cut off my shin/ankle, if not for my protective gear:



I know you are a smart woman, and are careful.  But, dang it!  I don't want you to get injured.  I know money is bit tight for you, what with all of the closing costs, remodeling and buying some appliances, tools, and then undergoing surgery.  But I certainly don't want you to injure yourself.  OK, sorry, I'll get off my soapbox.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Ridgetop

Chainsaws scare me too.  I can handle the other power tools we have with caution and respect, but chainsaws are large and require you to hold them out from your body.  It requires extra muscles in the back that you don't always realize you have until they suddenly cramp!  Scry, but I have 2 sons and DH to do any chain saw cutting required so I am lucky.

I am happy you bought the tool set since you will get good use out of all of them during your house reno.  When you get to the next place you will have all the skills you need too!  For Christmas you can always ask for extra batteries!  LOL  

Check the price of extra batteries and chargers since you might find a sale for another driver drill special drill that is on sale for the same cost as the replacement batteries and charger.  We have bought multiple drills and drivers for that same reason and having several batteries charging at the same time, or using one driver with a drill bit and one with a driver bit is time saving for certain jobs.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice thing about the battery chainsaws --  smaller so less weight.  Release finger on button and it stops.  They cut well, all things considered.  A good "woman's" saw.  It will be the next hand tool I would look to buy.  Obviously not for cutting a forest but, tough enough for a lot!!

Get the seed in tomorrow as rains a coming on wed.  

Get some anti-diarrheal pills.   Eat cheese.   😁   hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Release finger on button and it stops.


Which CAN make it dangerous because there is no noise to remind you that the trigger is still "live". I make it a habit to kick the brake on my gas saw any time I'm going to move just to make sure the chain won't move if I lose my footing and the trigger is hit. That will work with an electric as well.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday eve.  Got the wheat drilled in the cornfield.  About 3 hours total.... at least now it will get well watered in with the forecast rain.  We are supposed to get any where from 1 to 5 inches total by Thursday.  I did get a couple of bags of leaves/grass mixed bagged up, but the grass wasn't as dry as I wanted and it will get moldy so I only bagged the sweeper fulls that were at least half leaves.  Dumped several sweeperfuls near the chicken shelter, and put a bunch inside for them.  Moved the feeders in and one of the waterers since they are saying rain by dawn.... and heavier by noon.

It was a nice day, mostly sun with some clouds, not quite as warm but still pretty decent. I had on a short sleeved shirt and was okay, but put on a flannel shirt instead of a sweatshirt, late this afternoon when I got on the mower to do the sweeper.

   I have PT @ 10:15 a.m. and have to get samples at the one farm, on the way to the other farm that I will test.  I am not sure how to work my time around, but will probably come back home after PT, fill the feeders and waterer so that they will stay in or near the shelter if the weather is that crappy since it will be 8 or 9 before I get home after testing. Then leave for testing and swing by the one farm and go on to the other.

There are NO Dewalt chainsaws, that were listed on sale, at either of the 2 Home Depots that are close.  I may check on the one in Roanoke since I am going south to test a farm on Thursday and it won't be but another 10 miles to go further south.  I have been looking at the pole saws and think that they may be more my style.... especially with all these crappy saplings.  I am not a big fan of chainsaws, but the 12" blade and a battery one;   instead of dealing with the gas and oil and keeping the engine running and a 14-16" chain/blade  seemed like a decent compromise.  However, there are no rainchecks for them according to the stores.  Neither store's website, will allow buying online and shipping to store.  Since I am not desperate to get one, I am not going to get too upset.  But I think that the pole saw might be a good investment. 
I agree @Ridgetop  that a 2nd charger and maybe an extra battery might be good.  I have 3 batteries for the weed eater. So finding another tool with a charger and battery might be the smarter way to go. I don't foresee needing too many duplicates though.... I am not going to go into this whole remodeling thing too big.  I needed some tools since I never know where ds has his, and he is famous for not returning things he borrows, so I am going to just put these quietly away for my use. 

Did get a bit of a find this eve.  Went by the dumpsters and there was some lumber sticking up.  Stopped and there was 2 pieces of 3/4 inch or thicker, plywood... with some nails sticking out, cut in 1/2, longways (???)  with 2 circles cut out that it looks like some pipe went through; about 4 inches diameter..... I was going to buy some to put in the shed so this will work great I think.  The couple of circles cut out won't affect it.... I want it to strengthen the floor for the freezers to sit on.  Also picked up a couple of 2x8's,  lots of nails in them, but with the price of lumber, I think I can pull some nails out.  Lumber looks nearly new as far as color and no weathering or anything.  Got it on the 4x4 and backed in under the carport for the night.  I will move it into the shed as soon as it is dry enough to do so and I am not juggling testing and all. 

So, things are going along.  Won't say anything so I don't jinx things.... will see what I find when I come home from testing tomorrow evening....

Going to go home and make a bowl of oatmeal for this evening's dinner.  Digestive system still not working right. 

Got to get the sample bottles into the racks for the farm tomorrow, and another farm on Thursday.  May as well do them now before I go down the hill.  Less to try to do tomorrow in case I get behind or something.
Had another one call me to test this week but told him there weren't any days so....next week.... not either of the ones I was expecting.  Seems like everyone wants to get done  all at once.  But that is kinda the way it works.  None of the old way of them testing monthly,  having a "centering date" where they tested around the same time of the month. 

I lightly sanded and did another coat on the butcher block.  I was reading somewhere that some companies that do these butcher block tops talk about 6 to 8 coats....So I can do some more.  It is taking on more color as I do more coats.  I like it, but I can remember as a kid we had a hard rock maple butcher block  type of cutting board and it was a prettier (darker)  color.  This one has many pieces that have been "put together" so there are darker and lighter strips.  Not unattractive, but some of it is lighter than I thought it would be.  Still, overall, I like it....A WHOLE LOT MORE THAN THE FORMICA......

Time to head down the hill.  As soon as I get a little caught up on these farms in the next few days, I am going to clean and put the flex seal tape, on the tub.  It has been so nice outside, I have had other projects.  It is still comparably warm out there this evening.  See alot of stars.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Going to go home and make a bowl of oatmeal for this evening's dinner.  Digestive system still not working right.



use wheat bran too!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I am not a big fan of chainsaws, but the 12" blade and a battery one; instead of dealing with the gas and oil and keeping the engine running


No gas/oil to mix but bear in mind that all chainsaws need bar/chain oil.


----------



## farmerjan

I was referring to the gas/oil mix for fuel, adding and "spilling" it, the smell and smoke from the engine running.... yes I know that you have to oil the bar.chain.  Spent more years than I can count helping cut/tote/stack/burn wood as a kid and an adult in houses with wood heat.


----------



## farmerjan

Just got home from testing a little bit ago and stopped at the house to put the sample bottles in here to pack tomorrow.  It rained last night.... ALOT .... there was about  an inch in the rain gauge at 9a.m. this morning.  It rained some during the day, pretty light after noon or so and mostly had let up during testing this afternoon.  Got FOGGY coming home.  There was quite a light show to the west and the radio was calling for thundershowers/storms.  Got here, got the samples in and it started to come down again pretty hard.  Hope all the chickens were smart enough to go back into the shelter for the night.  I am not going out in this downpour and I am tired and knees HURT, so am going down the hill to get a HOT shower and a cup of hot cocoa and amaretto and get some sleep.  
It was unusually warm last night and today.  61 for the low last  night.  Haven't moved the recording thermometer up the hill yet so don't know the highs but temps were very consistent and probably 65+ all day.  It is still warm out considering how it was cooling off nights with the day temps in the 70's plus this past week.  Supposed to get alot cooler tomorrow and Friday nights. 
I will come up and pack these samples in order in the morning. Not going to do it this evening.  I will want to come up early to see how things are with the chickens....it will be a wet mess inside with all them and the rain making the ground wet and the leaves/grass will just get smushy.....  Got to get a couple more buckets of feed too, to fill the feeders and have 2 for the next day.  I test Thursday, then off Friday, then again Sat afternoon.
This afternoon made me think that I am really getting tired of this.  Guess it is partly because the weather makes the knees hurt worse..... but driving home in the foggy rain after dark is not much fun anymore.  Well, maybe getting them fixed will help my attitude.  Partly it is because I have not slept good the past few nights with having to hit the bathroom several times.... I have just quit eating... it will have to stop once there is nothing there to cause any problem......I have no appetite either..... maybe I need to get on the scale & see if there are any pluses to this.  
Lightning out now.... WEIRD weather.


----------



## Baymule

Walmart has a recall on Romaine lettuce, it has e-coli. Had any salad or lettuce lately? You might need to go to a doctor for a fecal exam. LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

No, no lettuce or salads for a couple weeks.  Don't usually buy Walmart lettuce anyway.  Seldom buy lettuce.  Haven't even been close to any calves to pick up anything like e-coli from cattle.  Maybe from these chickens???????Moved them last Thursday.... started having problems on Friday eve??????  D%@#... could be from them.  All that wet, the pouring rain and less than great conditions in the trailer, I cleaned the trailer out Thursday....
I'll bet that could very well be it.  Well, if so, at least I should become well IMMUNE to it .....Today was not really much of a problem....FINALLY..... except that I didn't eat either.  I am getting hungry  now, so it might have finally run it's course.  The only saving grace is that I never "felt sick" like from a bug where it was flu like and all..... just had to stay within range of a closeby bathroom.   Butt got a little tender too,


----------



## Baymule

You had the CHICKEN-SH!TS


----------



## Mini Horses

Good you are better!   Soon you will let me know just how low my temps will be.  Rains are here now!  They say maybe a frost coming...?...no, no, no!   I'm really loving the current fall temps and don't want to give them up.   Sort sleeve, layered with flannel work so well!  It's my favorite combo.  Saturday is goat auction day so hoping rain has stopped!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Good you are better!   Soon you will let me know just how low my temps will be.  Rains are here now!  They say maybe a frost coming...?...no, no, no!   I'm really loving the current fall temps and don't want to give them up.   Sort sleeve, layered with flannel work so well!  It's my favorite combo.  Saturday is goat auction day so hoping rain has stopped!


Are you taking goats to auction?


----------



## farmerjan

Just a short note.  Had rain from Tuesday night.   1 inch as of 9 a.m. Wed morning total of 3.1 inches this morning (Thursday)  so far.  Ground is very soggy.  Creeks and streams are running at full bank... some flooding of rivers and it will get a little worse as streams reach the rivers.  Rain is suppose to continue some today and that it will end later and be sunny tomorrow.  Pretty wet and crummy out there but at least it has stayed in the 60's for the past 48 hours so at least not so cold miserable wet.  
Have to pack the samples from last night.  Farm this afternoon has postponed and we are going to do them on Sunday evening instead.  That works for me.  I am going out to do the wet chickens....fill feeders;  will get some shavings to put in the shelter as the leaves/grass mix will just get smushy.  They won't scratch around in the wet so not going to waste it.

I am coming back to the house and put another coat on the butcher block top while the temps are still warm enough.  Then I think I am going to go down to the stone house and get some sewing done that's has needed it.   I can wash the clothes that need it after they are fixed, and just pack/pile in the new house.  
Then I think that I will try packing up some other stuff.  Don't want to be out in all the wet anyway.  Have all the dishes in the china cabinet that I really ought to get boxed up to get moved up here.... As soon as it dries out a bit so that I am not tracking mud on my feet,  I am going to start moving more stuff up and just keeping it covered.  Pile in the dining room for now.  
Still trying to decide about the heat situation.... hope that ds is going to see about moving the furnace up and jerry rig it to use for the winter.   Of course, I realize that the rain, flooding and stuff is going to hold that up a little.


----------



## farmerjan

Seems that the intestinal thing is over.  I ate a baked potato the other night instead of the oatmeal.  Then ate a small normal meal last night.  It may have been "the chicken sh!ts"......  .  Oh well.  At least I was not feverish and all that.  Just inconvenienced.  
 It is still  raining/sprinkling and there is a breeze now.  The good thing is that it will try to dry off a little of the soggy ground. But it will cool it down.  

I came back on here to ask a possibly controversial question.  Do any/all/some of you listen to Glen Beck?   I am sure some, like @Senile_Texas_Aggie  won't,  since he is not only a radio talk host but is very open about his belief in religion and the effects of what the lack of religion and subsequent moral breakdown has done to the country. 
HOWEVER, what I am referring to is the latest couple programs that has focused on what different people from other countries,  that have gone from healthy, affluent societies, towards socialism, and then the complete downfall and destruction of these countries with the takeover of the socialist groups and the way the whole way of life that they lived,  have been destroyed.  Of course there is a timeline of Venezuela , how their whole country has just collapsed.  But he had a woman who was from Yugoslavia, and how she lived through the collapse of that country..... And the EERILY  similiar timeline of how that country was also destroyed.  The way that the timeline follows in Venezuela..... is so scary.... the promises of things, free education, all things need to be equal.... to the point to where it is all equal, and all are dispossesed and hungry..... Does anyone consider what this may mean in this country?????  You are talking a timeline in Venezuela of less than 30 years total.......
I am scared of what this is going to mean for this country......Listen to the nutcase AOC..... she thinks that they need to be "monitoring" the ones that supported Trump, and that they need to be held accountable for their support and outright talk against the "new policies"...... we are talking things that happened in Germany with the rise of Hitler.....
I realize there is alot of talk about people like Rush Limbaugh and  Sean Hannity as being agitators and other things....by the more left leaning people..... but Glen Beck is a quieter yet more impressive person in some ways because of his documented reports, on how things happened elsewhere, and on the way things are going. 

I realize that this is not a political forum.... but is any one else as concerned as I am with some of what is being spouted by some of these very extreme left leaning people?


----------



## thistlebloom

Yes. Very concerned. It's very similar to what happened in Europe, not just Hitler but other dictators that killed millions of their own people. And don't forget what the Chinese did in more recent history in Tienanmen Square to their own people.

The left is determined to destroy what this country was founded on and they are relentless.

Here's a quote that has (arguably) been attributed to Joseph Goebbles .
_"If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to* repress dissent,* for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.  "_

Who does that remind you of?


----------



## farmerjan

Well, things are looking up even in the wet.

Put another coat on the butcher block top. 
 Got the samples packed and am going to go take them to the place I drop them off for UPS.  Going to get the feed while I am out,  and bring it back, and get the chickens situated.  

Just now,  the floor sanding guy came, and can't get to the porch to unload due to the soggy wet lawn!!!!  REALLY.... not his fault.  The van can't get near it, got stuck just pulling onto the lawn.  Luckily, I had the little 4x4 ranger here, so managed to get him pulled over to the driveway part so he could get traction.  But the machines weigh several hundred pounds and unloading and trying to get them across the lawn is ludicrous....  I told him that I understood with the pouring rain that he wouldn't come yesterday, and that I was very understanding that he would have to wait another a day or 2 to let it dry out enough to back up to the porch.  So, I am going to tell him how things look on Saturday morning,  so he can maybe get in here to get it unloaded.  No sense in tearing everything up for one more day's wait.   Maybe life will get back on some sort of track..... but the floor is going to get done in the next week.  Sure, we probably could have gotten him to the porch, and then pulled out and tear everything up.....and take all that time that would be better used for something else. I have to go and check some of the cows, and get the feed,  and don't want to have to be tied to him maybe getting out later today. I am so over it...... I want to go to the other house and stay in for the rest of the afternoon and night.  
Going to take some fish filets out of the freezer and broil for some dinner.  Stay in and just chill for the evening.....do some of the sewing.  Temps are dropping, the breeze has picked up so will dry things out on top in a day or 2.  Sun forecast for the next couple days.


----------



## Mini Horses

What a shame!  He finally arrived and can't get inside   


We have had a monsoon here.  About 8" in under 13 hrs.   Fields look like lakes.  Ditches are running like a creek. Flooded roads.  A mess!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Your floor adventure is worth reading all by itself.  We only got about 1/2" from the front that is probably past you now and it's actually pretty mild now.  We are in one of those phases where you wear thermals in the morning and shorts in the afternoon but the temps are dropping starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule ... No goats to auction this week.   Maybe a couple roos?   Mainly going for enjoyment...maybe something comes home with me.      they have other than animals at start.   It's free entertainment!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> I came back on here to ask a possibly controversial question. Do any/all/some of you listen to Glen Beck? I am sure some, like @Senile_Texas_Aggie won't, since he is not only a radio talk host but is very open about his belief in religion and the effects of what the lack of religion and subsequent moral breakdown has done to the country.
> HOWEVER, what I am referring to is the latest couple programs that has focused on what different people from other countries, that have gone from healthy, affluent societies, towards socialism, and then the complete downfall and destruction of these countries with the takeover of the socialist groups and the way the whole way of life that they lived, have been destroyed.



Miss @farmerjan,

Sorry to only now respond -- my wife and I both had doctor's appointments this morning, and after getting home I assembled a porch swing and hung it on the swing frame in the yard.  Only now have I finished.

Regarding the Glen Beck programs, could you provide me with the titles and/or dates of the programs?  If I can find them on the Internet, I will watch them, either partially or entirely.  The only reason I might watch them only partially is if he indulges in a lot of name-calling.  I refuse to waste my time watching or listening to someone committing the _ad hominem_ logical fallacy(*).  But if he makes a case by citing sound evidence and logically sound reasoning, then I will be glad and rejoice that I have finally found a rightwing host who treats his audiences, both who agree with him as well as those who disagree with, with respect.  In other words, does he actually put into practice the Golden Rule rather than simply giving lip service to it.  (For what it's worth, my intolerance for name calling applies to those on the left as well as the right, or any other topic -- I simply refuse to waste my time with those who commit the _ad hominem_ logical fallacy.)

I hope I have not given the impression that I think I have all the answers.  I certainly do not.  Instead, I try to remind myself of these four words: "I might be wrong."  It would behoove a lot of us to keep that in mind.  I welcome any and all ideas.  The only thing I insist on is that each idea, each claim be based on sound logic and reasoning and verifiable evidence.  I refuse to bow to tradition, or hearsay evidence, etc.  A study in urban legends(**) will help folks see just how gullible people are -- myself included.

As for the lack of religious beliefs leading to an increase in crime, I would be keenly interested in objective evidence that supports that claim.  The only objective evidence I have found is that the degree of religiousity either makes no difference in criminal behavior, or religiosity tends to make a person more likely to commit certain crimes.  So, Miss Farmerjan and others, *could you provide that evidence?*  For those who are interested in the evidence that religiosity either makes no difference or makes a person more likely to commit certain crimes, please let me know.  (I will probably post on my own journal so as not to clutter up Miss @farmerjan's.)



thistlebloom said:


> Yes. Very concerned. It's very similar to what happened in Europe, not just Hitler but other dictators that killed millions of their own people. And don't forget what the Chinese did in more recent history in Tienanmen Square to their own people.
> 
> The left is determined to destroy what this country was founded on and they are relentless.
> 
> Here's a quote that has (arguably) been attributed to Joseph Goebbles .
> _"If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to* repress dissent,* for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State. "_
> 
> Who does that remind you of?



"Who does that remind you of?"  A lot of politicians of today, both those on the left and on the right.  Funny that you should mention Goebbles(***).  While I am not an expert on Nazi Germany, I have read a good deal about it, as I have wanted to understand how a whole nation could be led by Hitler to perform such atrocities.  I read Hilter's _Mein Kampf_ (which I strongly encourage you to read).  My Beautiful Gal and I just recently finished the book _The Lucifer Effect_ by Phillip Zimbardo, of The Stanford Prison Experiment fame. (I strongly encourage you to read it.) I wanted to see just how otherwise decent people can be made to do horrific things. The really scary answer -- surprisingly easy. I wanted to read this book because I fear that our country is headed toward an authoritarian type of government and did not want to become one of those who gleefully committed atrocities. While many of you rightwing folks believe that the authoritative government will be a left wing, my fear is that it will be a nationalistic right wing version, an American form of Nazism. But whether left wing or right wing, the rights of its citizens will be greatly curtailed, and the citizenry will be called upon to commit atrocities, either on member of their own citizenry, or against others.

I wish there was a place on the Internet where these ideas and others like them could be discussed in a respectful fashion.  If there is such a place, I have yet to find it.  The places I have visited almost always fall into the _ad hominem_ name calling.  There are a lot of smart people on this forum, but the same thing would happen -- _ad hominem _name calling would take over.  *If there is anyone on this forum who knows of such a place where respectful discussion of politics, religion, or other controversial topics occurs, would you please point me to that place?*

Sorry, Miss @farmerjan, to write an encyclopedia.  I simply wanted to let you know that I am interested in what Glen Beck has to say.

Senile Texas Aggie

(*) _ad hominem_ logical fallacy: For example, see *ad hominem*.
(**) A delighful book on urban legends is titled "*The Encyclopedia of Urban Legends*"
(***) A selection of quotes from Joseph Goebbels: https://www.azquotes.com/author/5626-Joseph_Goebbels


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  I cannot give you specific  dates for the Glen Beck programs because I listen to them on "talk radio" on a local station.  However, "The Blaze"  network carries his podcasts.  Since what I listened to was this past week, (Nov 9-13)  I would think that it should be easy to find.  I am not on the internet near as much as I was and continue to curtail my activity as I just am not comfortable with some of the tracking that is done.  It shows up in the types of ads, that continue to bombard different forums I have gone on.  
Atrocities have and continue to occur on both sides of any political situations.  But I cannot believe that allowing for the government to have such total say so in every aspect of our life is something that you can attribute to the right or conservative side.  As a conservative, and someone that believes in less government,  what the "left" is preaching is as scary as anything I have ever heard.  Look at some of the very healthy economies that socialism has brought down and destroyed in short spans of 20-30 years.  The conservatives are not  pushing for socialism.  If you are concerned about your retirement, you need to sit up and take notice of several things that the "left" is preaching..... and the taxes that they are "suggesting" should be imposed. And yeah, they say only people in income brackets over xxx dollars.... until they run out of "give away money" and then they change the thresh hold and lower it more???  ( Look at VENEZUELA..... do a time line on the way the government takeover and control has destroyed it in 30 years.)   High taxes on what you have put away for your retirement, through your own hard work and saving...... because others have not had the same "advantages"..... so you must help subsidized them??????   Sorry, I can be generous, but I will be d$#@ed if I am going to let them tax my retirement any more than it already is because some other smuck  hasn't worked his tail off like me to try to get ahead and save for the future.  I have a small enough retirement nest egg..... and I am  not asking anyone else to "contribute" their hard earned money to mine.....But I will not leave it there to be taxed to give to someone else either.


----------



## farmerjan

Also, Glen Beck is one of the more reasonable and open minded of the "conservative talk show hosts" and he is big on FACTS.....


----------



## Baymule

10 pictures reveal the huge amounts of cash Venezuelans need to buy everyday things
					

On Friday, Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro announced plans to raise the minimum wage and create a single exchange rate pegged to his government's petro-backed cryptocurrency, which would effectively devalue Venezuelan money by 96%.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## farmerjan

If people on here think that what has happened in Venezuela can't happen here, you are fooling yourself.  If we get into the socialistic "share everything, take care of everyone, no one has more than anyone else"  way of life, there will be this and worse.  He// it was tried back in "Plymouth", with the pilgrims, and didn't work because some people are never going to contribute their fair share if they can get away with not working.....
You have to have a reason to do some thing.  You have to have an incentive to have pride in what you do.  Giveaways to everyone for everything is  not going to do it. And when there is little or nothing left there will be riots, there will be hoarding, there will be violence.  Those of us that try to take care of ourselves, and help others, will be the targets of those that have no sense of anything except gimme and I want it now.......
Inflation is going to go crazy.  I remember the 60's when my sister was born and we were building our house.  I was 11 when she was born in 64 and we built the house in '66.  Us kids helped to fill the foundation blocks with rocks, we picked up after the carpenters in the evenings and saved nails and scraps of lumber.  My father worked a 2nd job a couple nights a week driving truck.  I know that their interest rate on their mortgage was like 14%.  
Right now things are very cheap as far as things like mortgage interest rates.  Anyone who hasn't refinanced to take advantage of it is not only crazy but downright STUPID.  If the inflation starts to go up, you might be able to keep your house..... but if the interest rate is alot higher, the value of your money is going to shrink and you might not be able to continue to make those payments.  You may not be able to buy food with the dwindling dollars.  
Look at the article that @Baymule referenced..... IT CAN HAPPEN HERE.


----------



## farmerjan

I am going to check cows.  Had a heifer that was off by herself last evening and she will have maybe calved.  Got to go find her.  Go feed the horse at Deb's.  Get the buckets filled with chicken feed and make sure the feeders are filled before I go test this afternoon.   Tomorrow I will have to fill feeders again in the morning, then go to the PT at 9 and then leave and continue north to the 200 cow jersey farm in winchester 125 miles north to be there by 12:30 to test.  Going to be a push.  I will have to get enough sample bottles all racked up here today so that I can just drop off the ones from this afternoon/eve and get the rest,  for tomorrow. 
Anyone dealing with DMV in this craziness????? Getting a new title for the car is a nightmare.... not sending it in by mail as DS said that 2 of his friends are now dealing with LOST IN THE MAIL titles..... they have tracking numbers and all at least to deal with..... but getting an appt is over 30 days out at the soonest.  He said that I can print off a confirmation e-mail that I have an appt..... with the title and bill of sale and can transfer my tags off the other car and have proof of ins.... and it will pass with our state police if I should get pulled over for anything...... that directly from a state cop friend of his..... since they are having all that to deal with at the state vdot also..... can't get a title for a new truck at work no less....
I tried 5 different offices to see if I could get an appt sooner.... NOPE.....
I will call the insurance office in the morning and get the ins transferred over off the forrester to the outback.  2x2 ranger clutch is about non-existent and don't want to continue to drive it, until it is fixed.  Looks like th heater core is leaking... so it will be getting replaced.... HEY, it has 296,000 miles on it.... I am not complaining and I am certainly not going to get rid of it and take on payments..... NO WAY JOSE.....Fix the small stuff..... even fix the medium and large stuff.....If I spend 1,000 on it, it will be cheap.... and I don't think that I will spend more than 4-500...... 
Gotta go.... may not be back on for a day or 2 due to work schedule....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> But I cannot believe that allowing for the government to have such total say so in every aspect of our life is something that you can attribute to the right or conservative side.



I started posting my response here but it had gotten so long that I decided to move the post to my journal.  You can find my response here.

I watched a YouTube video titled "How the downfall of socialist Yugoslavia is STRIKINGLY similar to America today" on Glenn Beck's YouTube channel.  Quite interesting.  She made an excellent case for how to cause the downfall of a country.  She claims it was socialism that did it.  I am not convinced that it was socialism, although that may have been the cause.  Instead, I think there were different groups who were present in Yugoslavia and saw the downfall of Communism in their country as an opportunity to seize power.  They decided to use religion as the basis of sowing division.  Regrettably, it worked.  We saw it at work in Northern Ireland, where Protestants and Catholics, both of whom claimed to worship the same God, could slaughter each other in the name of that god.  I see that at work in this country, where some people who want to seize power are using many different points of diference to create the "Other", some group of people who are different in some way.  They follow the reasoning of "different from us" = "they are inferior" = "they are subhuman" = "they are bad and must be dealt with".  

Does anyone have a reference for what happened in Venezuela that is presented in as objective a way as possible?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> While I am not an expert on Nazi Germany, I have read a good deal about it, as I have wanted to understand how a whole nation could be led by Hitler to perform such atrocities


In 1989(ish) Dad and Stepmom were vacationing in Europe. They talked to Germans who went through the Hitler years. The answer to your question is "By the time we knew what was happening it was too late to stop him". I suspect much of the atrocities were "I'll be killed if I don't do what I'm told". 

What would make ME nervous? A leader that would send the country's military in to squelch its own people. 



farmerjan said:


> I know that their interest rate on their mortgage was like 14%.


My mortgage in 1988 under Ronald Reagan was 13.75%, I guess he was a Socialist?  Interest rates rise and fall with the economy, I don't believe they are directly connected to any area of the political spectrum.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> What would make ME nervous? A leader that would send the country's military in to squelch its own people.


Ditto!


----------



## rachels.haven

Wow @Bruce , my great grandmother would not talk about the World Wars that she grew up in in Germany (immigrated to the US during early WW2 if memory serves). She wouldn't even speak German or let her children speak it at home. You're lucky they got someone to talk to them. I'm not sure what happened on an individual level socially around that time, but I get the impression it was very shameful and very bad.


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan is this a floor sanding week?    Would be nice....weather is decent.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve... @Mini Horses ;  I thought it was floor sanding starting today..... just got home from the 200 cow jersey dairy, 125 miles north at the top end of Va near Winchester..... and NOTHING..... I am about ready to spit nails.   I thought that they were coming back Saturday afternoon to unload equipment as the ground was drier..... Sunday we had clouds and a few sprinkles but not much... just grey and dreary....and I had texted him Fri eve to tell him I would be here on Sat after 10 a.m., then again on Sunday saying it was sprinkling a little but the ground was pretty firm and that I would be gone all day Monday.......Today,   I came and did the chickens by 8 a.m., got stuff and changed into clean decent barn clothes, went to PT and then left a bit after 10 go to go north. Was at the farm at 12:40 or so.... didn't get started milking til about 1:15.... done at 5:45 then computer work and such..... then left about 6:30 or a little later and got here around 8:30-8:45 or so.  
NOTHING,  NO ONE,   NADA.   I am almost beside myself.  So..... I will be here on Tuesday, and then Wed I have to test that afternoon.... have to set up meters so will leave here by noon....they start by 2p.m. or a little before;   45 min to farm...... If he hasn't shown up by Wed when I get home.  I'm done.  Got the name of another guy I will call..... heard he is looking for work....

Weather was chillier and quite windy last night.  It is chilly this evening and tomorrow and wed temps are only supposed to be in the 50's with night time in the 20's.  Then a warm up for the end of the week back to 60's and 40's....

Have to pack samples from Sun eve herd and today's herd, tomorrow;  and get them sent out.  I was too tired last night and not enough time this morning to do last nights.  Did get the ones' from Friday's herd sent today.  

The heifer calved, checked on her yesterday morning.  Had a heifer calf, and is mothering it fine.  Have one more there to calve....Don't know what she is waiting on... but she is not making much udder although her body is as big as a barrel....Will go in there and check on them tomorrow and go feed the horse too.  
Hauled feed for the chickens yesterday so all I had to do was fill the feeders and waterers this morning.  Have enough to fill feeders in the morning and then will fill the buckets sometime during the day.  I can't find all my buckets with lids... although a couple have broken handles now so that may be where they have gone.  I use them for other things when the handles break.  These are the free buckets I used to get from Dunkin Donuts.... The handles are plastic, and if they are out in the sun they deteriorate fast.  Can't complain about free buckets.  Need to get a few more and then I can get feed every 2-3 days instead of every other.  They are all getting more active and look better.  Lost a couple but not bad now.  See 2-3 more that are pretty sad looking.... but the rest are really gaining some weight  now.
Wouldn't you know that I got a text asking if I had gotten back into layers, because the source they use for their store is moving and won't be able to supply eggs.  If it wasn't for the knees, I would get back into the layers.... 50 or so.... but not going to do it right now.   They could run in the area I am going to designate for the fruit trees.  But not this winter.....

Drove the outback to the farm yesterday and again today....It was okay.  The heater works good,  drives smooth, but there is some sort of air leaks around the 2 front door windows.... noisy.   I filled it for today, so will have to get a feel for the mileage.   Got the ins on it this morning, all the paperwork in the glove box in case of some reason I get stopped......the printed e-mail for the appt at DMV.... JAN 4TH !!!! Ridiculous BS with all this shut down.

So, I am tired and want to go home and eat something and get a shower and go to bed.  Knees ache... last hour of testing was not fun.  They have very thin old mats in there with very little cushioning so I was getting sore.  Lots of traffic on the drive home and I was glad to get here.  Might bring up a bunch of stuff tomorrow when I come.... I'm done waiting on this.  There is laundry there that I can bring up to do later on this week too.  
Have to get an appt to get the exhaust pipe replaced so the car can get inspected.  Got a hole in it between the catalytic converter and the muffler DS said.  Haven't heard back from him on that,  and whether he is going to make the appt with his friend at the muffler shop ( like he said he would).  Plus then I need to see about replacing 2 tires and getting the front end aligned.... it has a little bit of a shimmy so I am assuming it is out of alignment.  Tires are okay but not great...one supposedly has a very slow leak but so far I haven't seen it.... so a new set for the winter with good tread is on the list.   Then I will have a couple of spare tires to use if needed.   Don't have any extra wheels.  I need to look and see if it has a real tire for a spare or a donut type. I will "use up" the tires and then get more new ones next spring.


----------



## Mike CHS

I had to chuckle when I read you comment about needing an alignment.  I got an alignment on my Tacoma pickup back in 2005 and opted for the lifetime policy.  I guess they don't plan on long term owners since that truck has been aligned 14 times since then.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Mike CHS   bet they didn't expect that!       don't think most places even offer such an option anymore.   Good for you....got your $$$ worth.

Oh, I bet you are hopping mad about the floor man.   Don't blame you and sorry to bring a bad taste ... Just knew you had planned on him to be there as he had said.   Maybe this other one is available now.   Hard to believe that refinishing floors is so booked up!!  

Good on the calf and momma doing as she should.    Maybe the second one will get with it soon.  Always best to have a playmate.   I see calving around here at the farms with cattle.  Love to watch the babes.   Don't think I have any goats kidding for a couple months or more.  Most will be late Feb or early Mar but, two look like they snuck in an earlier visit with the buck.  

My layer hens are picking up after molt.  Now I need to up the customers, let some know we are back on line.  Have about 50 hens, various ages.  A few of this year's pullets are starting to lay.  I see the smaller eggs and 3 will be white eggers, so they stand out, lol, especially since only one so far has gotten with it.  Rarely have them but in a group I bought.   Mostly various brown, some green and blue.    I like the colors.  😁

Watching the rye grow!   On ground not optimal but no drill equipment.   Doing well though.  Next time I'll drag with the fine tined rake first. Then the rain will wash a little dirt on the seed.   Some is still just sprouting, from more rains, so improvement.  The weather has been good for it.   Gotta work with what I have..drills are too costly for a small acreage, since it's some supplemental graze and not a crop.   Plus a used small one is almost non existent here.   Priced one for an atv...$6500.  that buys a lot of hay!

This seems to be a no sleep night.


----------



## Baymule

Wow, no floor guy. That has to be so frustrating, how do you deal with it? I'd blow up his phone, then blow him off. Hope the new guy can take the job and get it done.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I had to chuckle when I read you comment about needing an alignment.  I got an alignment on my Tacoma pickup back in 2005 and opted for the lifetime policy.  I guess they don't plan on long term owners since that truck has been aligned 14 times since then.


Given every pot hole in the road can throw it out of alignment I'm really surprised any place would offer such a thing. I guess, on average, people didn't come back for alignments often.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

That has got to be frustrating regarding the sanding guy.  Who would have thought it would be so hard to find someone who would sand your floors for you?  It's been, what, 4 months or so?  (IIRC, you closed on your house in August, and you have been trying ever since to get someone to do it.)  If I knew how to do it, I would be tempted to come to your place and sand your floors for free, but you know how I am with farm equipment, so it probably wouldn't be a good thing!  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning and wind is blowing pretty hard.  Chickens were mostly all in the shelter and came running when I went out there.  They were out of feed but not for too long as it didn't take them long to get enough and go find some out of the wind spots.  Filled the waterers.  Will go fill the feed buckets later. 
Brought up a half dozen boxes when I came as I wanted to get up here to do the chickens .  I am going to start piling them in the various rooms.  Have to take the rest of that "island thing" we took out of the kitchen, and put it out in the shed for now so I don't have to walk around it.  Then I will start seriously piling boxes in the dining room.  Try to bring a small load everytime I come so it is not so hard on the knees.  No marathons for me.  Small loads, slow and steady.  
Called the floor guy, said that I was needing to hear from him since I expected him here yesterday at least.  Got a call into the other guy now......
Got to get the samples all packed so they can go out today.  Have a farm scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. 

DS sent me a text that he is going to take the car in tomorrow for the muffler guy.  WOW.....and of course since I wanted to use it to go test....Not going to say a thing. I can manage with the 2wd truck.  Got to get it cleaned out anyway so that they can get the heater core replaced when the rest gets done. 
 Need to see if they can figure out why the headlights don't work on the 4x4.  Might just be in the switch.  The parking lights work, taillights and all.... might just be a loose wire for all I know. Since I only use if for mostly farm stuff not a big deal except it is getting dark early so I have to be careful to not be out somewhere with it at dark.  

@Mini Horses , there are 7 new babies up at that pasture where I was waiting on that heifer.  One more to go.  All born in the last week except 2 were born about 2 weeks ago.  One is a cow that has bad hind legs, and she will not get bred back and another is one of my hol/jer/ang crosses and her udder is horrible and she won't come near the barn so I could strip her out... Last calf for her too.  Tired of her anti-cooperation attitude.  Her first lactation she raised 3 calves....If she would cooperate, she would also not hurt from the pressure..... but I have no sympathy anymore.   Time for her to raise this one and then go.   The others are first calf heifers I think.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday eve.  Well, the headlight switch is bad on the 4x4.  Gotta get a new one, not a big deal.  

Gotta clean out the 2wd as they have to get to the heater core on the inside.  Will get to that in the next few days and the slave cylinder and all in the clutch getting replaced.  I can get by with it to test tomorrow.    

DS came and took car so he could drop it off in the morning;  and then called me a few minutes later.  The light came on for the alternator... and then no power steering.  So he had turned around and took it to the barn.  He said the belt was broken/missing... so maybe the alternator locked up or the power steering pump.  SOOOOOO glad it happened with him driving it..... so it won't get the exhaust fixed tomorrow.  
All I can say is THANK YOU GOD;  whoever was watching out for me, and made sure it did not break or give me any problems the last 2 days going to those farms.....power steering was fine when I drove it. No lights on in the dash.
So it will get looked at tomorrow... could just be the belt was worn and broke.... or that the power steering pump or alternator may have locked up, which caused the belt to break.  Both are fixable....

 Now for the good news.  The other sanding guy came this afternoon to look at the floors.  It will cost me about $50 more than the other guy.... and he can do it, come late Friday, work on it this weekend,  and it will be done by mid week next week.  Fit me inbetween a couple other jobs he has scheduled.   I told him I had to give the other guy the decency of a call this evening, and I would let them know tomorrow.  They said that they well understood and felt that it was only right for me to give the other guy a call this evening and find out if he is coming.  So I am going to call him again.... and if he doesn't answer or get back to me, I will tell him not to come in the next call tomorrow.  I will also lock the house.  The new guy has asked to have the house locked with his equipment here and that is fine.   He will do the sanding, Fri and Sat.... do the first coat Sat, 2nd coat Sunday, and the final coat on Monday.  Have to have some heat in here so I will get a few of the electric heaters ..... I have a couple of the  radiator type ones that will get the temps up to around 60's which he says is fine.  Luckily the weather temps are supposed to moderate by the end of the week so that will help.
He also said that with the newer machines and the "attached vacuums"  on them, that the sanding is not near as dirty as it used to be.
He has been doing this for years and has decided that he wanted to push a bit so that people who want to get things "spruced up" for the holiday season, could get their floors done.  So he advertised and said it has been unbelieveable the response. Had a call when he was here, and has a guy who just contracted to do another 10,000 sq ft job.  Mine is about 450 sq ft....Normal houses are about 1,000-2,000 sq ft.....  
Even if it is not as perfect a job as the other 2 guys have reputations for.... Once sanded, I can redo the finish if needed in a year or two.  He is going to fix the spots in the floor also... and take up the vinyl and all.  If he does a decent job I will sing his praises to EVERYBODY.......

So, progress forward on the house.... falling back a step or 2 with the vehicles.....
What's that about 2 steps forward and one step back song??????

Got the feed for the chickens and got it all put up at the shelter and filled the waterers.  It has been windy and very chilly.  Fixed the opening so that they weren't getting alot of wind inside.  
Went by and fed the horse.  Think she was glad to get the grain with the cold wind.  But she was way  up the hill grazing when I got there.  

So I am going down to the other house.  It is dark out now so will have to take the 2wd with the headlights. Going to see about getting some more stuff boxed up.... I will load some more boxes in the morning to bring up.... I actually feel like I might be getting somewhere.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Brought up a half dozen boxes when I came as I wanted to get up here to do the chickens . I am going to start piling them in the various rooms.



Chickens or boxes?



farmerjan said:


> Called the floor guy, said that I was needing to hear from him since I expected him here yesterday at least. Got a call into the other guy now......



I so hope you can get that done soon.  I wish I could come do it for you, but if you read on my journal what I did today, you will understand keeping me far away from your remodeling efforts is the safest thing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I was posting at the same time you posted, so I didn't see your post of a moment ago until after I posted my post above.



farmerjan said:


> they have to get to the heater core on the inside.



Refresh my senile memory.  Is the heater core leaking or is the heater simply blowing cold air?  If the former, then the heater core will definitely need to be removed.  But if the heater core is clogged, you can sometimes unclog the core without removing it.  You can try back flushing the heater core using a garden hose providing pressure in the reverse direction of flow.  That might negate the need to remove the core.



farmerjan said:


> The other sanding guy came this afternoon to look at the floors. It will cost me about $50 more than the other guy.... and he can do it, come late Friday, work on it this weekend, and it will be done by mid week next week.



Well praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!  This is wonderful news!   Now maybe you can get on with your move and with your life!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie .  Heater core was flushed last year as we thought it was clogged.  There is a very fine film on the windshield sometimes, son said that it had a very small leak in it probably.  This fall it all of a sudden has the film again, and even if it is clogged again... after 295,000 miles it just needs to be replaced.   Time to put a little back into this truck because really, I have done very little other than the  normal maintenance for the truck.   The garage that did the brake line said that the radiator was not holding pressure and needed to be replaced.  Yet we cannot find any leak and it is holding water and the pressure thing that ds did said it was okay.  He says that if it is losing a little liquid through the heater core, then it will sometimes show up as losing pressure. And the first thing I did was check the water levels to see if it was low as that will translate to no heat too.  Water has been holding pretty much... and I do think it might be clogged.... but time to just put a new one in and flush the radiator out good.   Do the clutch/pressure plate/ throwout bearing,  and the slave cylinder while in there....Got the spring done, so ought to fix a few other things.  Beats a new vehicle!!!! No big payments either. 
But thanks for the suggestion.....

Going to be cold tonight.  Supposed to be in the mid 20's. Wind is still blowing but not as hard as earlier.  Will be glad when this front passes through.  I was set to leave before and then got researching some stuff and here I am back.


----------



## Baymule

Hooray for the new guy! Looks like the floor will FINALLY get done!


----------



## farmerjan

Cold this morning.  26 at old house.  Wind has died down to a light breeze that is pretty much normal up here at this house.  I brought a bunch of boxes that have dvd's and such with me this morning.  Got to get them stacked in the bedroom for now.  I will bring the 2 "towers" up to put them in.  One is not even put together yet, the other is a nice well made wood one that turns fully.  I bought it through a catalogue and have not been able to find it again for the life of me. I would love to find another like it because it is so attractive.  
 Also brought the "radiator type" heater that I had at the house.  I will probably borrow a couple more from Deb; that she said I could if I needed them.  I have to have the house up to around 60 + for the finish on the floor to be able to dry/cure.  
No, nothing from the first floor guy.... I will call the other one later today.  I will wait until I leave for work to make any calls.
Got the sample bottles in the racks for testing this afternoon. 

The finish on the butcher block top looks real nice.  So glad that I did it for that cabinet.  Hopefully, I will get the rest of the linings in the cabinets so that I can put food etc in the cabinets.  I just kinda let that slide for awhile.  

I might leave early today and go by and do some of the grocery shopping.  I want to get some of the "dry goods" staples.  It will take me a trip or 2 because I get to where I can't walk for the whole length of the store.  I have found that I do the little ride on carts so that I can spend the time I need to look at stuff and get things.  I do need to get some cat food and such..... big bag items.   I do have the meters in the truck too so not as much room in the back.  We'll see.   No on  second thought, I will go do that tomorrow after I go to PT.  That way I can not rush to make sure I get to work on time.  Besides, I will have to leave by 12 or so today, to get set up and ready to milk by 2.....
I also have to go by and get the headlight switch for the 4x4 so it can be replaced.  And see about the heater core for the truck..... should check online for it but I hate to have to go through the hassle of sending it back if it is not right.  Seems like that happens all too often anymore. 
 I have some other paperwork to do before I go so I need to get on it.  I just needed a break this morning from the chill outside, and waiting on the hose to thaw so I can use it.


----------



## farmerjan

After 8 p.m..   Got done testing and here at new house.  I called the "new" floor guy and told him that I want him to fit me in if he still can.  To let me know approx what time he will be here Friday so I can be here and then give him a key in case I am not here over the weekend when he can come to do the coats of finish.  
Then I texted the other guy and said that I was starting to move stuff in the house that I couldn't wait any longer,  that he hadn't gotten back to me about coming on Saturday, I hadn't heard anything and didn't know what was what....so   was not going to have him do the floors. He texted back and said no problem.  THEN....  He said that he decided to go do another job when he couldn't get in here with the soft ground on Thursday...... after leaving me with the impression that he would be back here on Saturday after the ground dried out a little bit.   That he expected to be done with this other job by TUESDAY (wtf)..... but ran into some termite damage on the floor and got held up.  I texted him back and said that I had the check I had written him, that was on the mantle in  the LR, DATED  Sept 29th...... that he had not picked up. That I understood that there were breakdowns etc.... but that was over 6 weeks ago.  
 I left it on fair terms because you never know.... but I am ROYALLY PI$$ED OFF......  Instead of trying to come back and get in here without tearing up my lawn the next evening... he goes to another job??????  DONE.   I expect that the other guy will call me back in the morning......please God......       I just want this done.


----------



## Baymule

Please, Mr. New Floor Guy, SHOW UP AND DO THE FLOOR!!!


----------



## farmerjan

OOPS... hit post on the last one instead of a new paragraph. 

It was chilly all day but sunny.  I have PT tomorrow morning, then will get the headlight switch for the 4x4 truck.   Then I think that I will go do some of the shopping I didn't get to today.   Have to get these samples packed to go out tomorrow and call another farm that hasn't answered my text.  I think he was having trouble with his phone last time I talked to him.  
It is supposed to warm up to the upper 60's this weekend....so that will make heating the house easier too.  I am going to bring another bunch of stuff up tomorrow sometime too I hope.   Got to do some looking for another freezer though... No extra room for the beef and for these meat birds. 
With all the "shutdowns" and new restrictions... don't know when I am ever going to get the knees done.... The big, closest hospital has stopped all elective surgeries..... the rehab center is shut down now......   
@Ridgetop  I feel for you.  I agree, get them married off... get the ewes lambed and then get the he// out of California....

There is talk about the "liberal party" wanting to make DC the 51st state.... Actually, there are a whole bunch of us that would be glad for that area of insane nutcases to be their own state so that the rest of this more agricultural state with more real working people can go back to being what we are....a  conservative, fiscally responsible, common sense run  state.... Let them take DC and Alexandria and that area and make it a state.....
I still think that getting settled in and the knees done and then looking over the line into eastern Tenn is a very real possibility......

Stock market is going to go up and down like a yo-yo... but I look for inflation to start creeping in.... lost 300 + points today.  I am going to take out some more of my retirement and do a heating system here.... next spring.... and put some into silver  that can be spent.... have some now in actual silver coins.... I look for the value of silver to continue to climb.  Certainly am not going to leave much there if they start with all the craziness of forgiving all the student loan debt and all sorts of other stuff, that will translate into taxes on our retirement accounts and such.... 
No I am not a "chicken little.... the sky is falling"..... that is part of their PLATFORM.... what they have been saying all along.  If I take more of it out.... and with the house I can justify that.... then what I actually do is my business.... and I will have a nest egg that cannot be taxed or found or touched by anyone.  Want to get as much of the cred\it card debt paid off too so not paying all that interest... even for the few months that I have it while I am making this transition.  As soon as I can get out of the rental.... I can sock all that money into things here...... 
Hopes are still for Jan 1st, 2021 to be out.....

Time to go down the hill and eat something and get a shower.  I will come up here in the morning before I go to PT and  fill/check feeders and waterers.  I turned off the hose at the faucet this evening... There ought to be enough water in the waterers to get them through until I get back.....but I will see in the morning.  I really prefer to do them late afternoon but testing prevents that some days.


----------



## Baymule

With Covid cases crowding the hospitals now, that is the last place I would want to be. You need time to get settled in the new house, tie up all loose ends over the winter and when the Covid cases go down in the spring, get your knees done. Or, since summer is hay time, do like I'm going to do and wrap up everything by late August and have surgery then.


----------



## farmerjan

Problem is that hay season is may-july, then again for later cutting in Aug-Oct.... plus the fall crops of corn etc.... and calvings in the spring and again in the fall.... like the ones calving now.  DS doesn't seem to be doing a very intense job of checking the fall calving cows.... as he never even matched up some of the spring calving cows he turned out and I still don't have all the cow/calf numbers matched...from when I was in the boot and all for those extra months in the spring.....Not like I have lots of time to sit and twiddle my thumbs, with the buying the house.... 
The best time for me to do any kind of surgery is winter.... Jan or Feb.....
I wanted to have the knees done and healing for the spring season.....not going to happen now that is for sure.


----------



## Baymule

It won't happen next winter either. Covid will still be here, maybe not as bad, as vaccines get spread around, but it will still be here. Jan, I think you need to hear the story of the Farmer and the Mule.

A city cousin came out to the farm to visit. Early the next morning she saw the farmer hitch up the mule then whack the mule in the head with a 2x4. Horrified, she asked, "Why did you hit the poor mule?" The farmer replied, "This is the best work mule I have, but I got to get his attention first."   

Do I need to come whack you in the head to get your attention? This is your time! You NEED to take care of YOU, the sooner the better. I'm trying to remember how long it took for BJ to get going again after his knee replacement. I think he went to therapy for 2 or 3 months.  You are going to HAVE to step down long enough to take care of YOU. Your son is just going to have to understand that he is going to have to cut your slack while you are down. 

Or, since you are getting the floor done, buckle down, get moved in and get your surgery in January or February, if you can get surgery scheduled. Your plans have gone to sh!t, nothing has gone the way you wanted, get the house livable, put your stuff in it and go have surgery. Do you really want another year of pain and misery?


----------



## Mini Horses

Pack your stuff.  Move it to a room at the new house, drop that rental!  Get your knees done.  You can unpack after that.  If you don't do this it will soon be too late and you will be working from a wheelchair!  My mom waited on knee 2.  Knee 1 was great but knee 2 made me push her in a wheelchair!  Not good.   What is more important -- inconvenience of boxes of stuff, or walking?    Bay, maybe you and I need to go there.....we could get her moved, if she didn't shoot us first.   

I'm on pins and needles waiting for a sander to arrive.  Just like you are!!!

When is the steer going to the butcher?   I'm thinking after first of year....will your guy be able to do those chickens for you in next month?     

I had first frost here last night.  It was a heavy one but, off now.  Need to go get things working for a run of fence I want to rip out and replace.  Lot of crap growing along it but fall has helped it die so I can suffer through it.  It's a project that will stretch over several days of grumbling.   😁


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> I wanted to have the knees done and healing for the spring season.....not going to happen now that is for sure.






Baymule said:


> Do I need to come whack you in the head to get your attention? This is your time! You NEED to take care of YOU, the sooner the better.






Mini Horses said:


> Bay, maybe you and I need to go there.....we could get her moved, if she didn't shoot us first.


Can I help you two when you go?


----------



## Baymule

YES! YES! And YES!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

ROAD TRIP?!
Yesterday on the drive home from the doctor DH said he just wanted to get in the truck and go SOMEWHERE - ANYWHERE!!!  We have a truck, and tools, can we come too?  LOL

YAY!  Floors done soon!  
However, if this floor guy bails do what Mini Horses said - move in anyway and get out of the rental!  Keep your stuff in boxes and put up plastic sheeting.  You can also get rolls of floor plastic that have a tacky surface to lay over the carpeted areas of the house.  They stick to the carpet but pull up really easily.  They will keep the sanding dust from getting into any carpets. You can get the rolls of this plastic at Lowes - I think I got them in the paint department where the rosin paper rolls are.  It comes in a roll (like Saran Wrap) and rolls out over the floor.  It will stick to the basexboards so you can stick it up over the baseboards in carpeted areas.  You will have to overlap the strips rolling it out but it works great and really protects the carpets.  Hopefully you can get into your new house completely by Christmas and be out from underneath double payments. 

So sorry about your knees.   
Naturally if the hospitals are really getting crowded with Covid cases you don't want to be going in for surgery.    A lot of this publicized spread in the disease are less dangerous cases but is getting a lot of hype from the liberal papers.  Many people that are positive don't have any symptoms.  I just don't believe everything I hear about the number of cases.  When you compare the number of cases with the number of actual deaths, there is a big discrepancy with few deaths.  New quarantine rules and warnings here in CA are designed to punish us now that the liberals see a way to get more power.  Covid *is* a real disease, and was very dangerous in the original form but it has weakened and a lot of the upsurge is with more people getting tested. Also more and more stories coming out about *false positive* results on Covid testing.    I am getting really fed up with the constant mask warnings.  Now our "leaders" in CA are saying that we must wear masks in our own homes!!!  Of course,  they are all being caught ignoring their own rules!

Shakespeare had it wrong about "First kill all the lawyers", it should be "First kill all the politicians"!

By the way, DH told me the other day that t was a good thing that I have all that extra toilet paper in the Connex - apparently with the new quarantines it is flying off the shelves again!


----------



## farmerjan

Had to take a break after PT and the grocery shopping I did.  Unloaded some stuff, got to get the rest in the house.  Made a sandwich and ate... going to go out and fill waterers for the chickens now that it has warmed up some and  thawed everything.   I will go fill the buckets later and top off the waterers later and then come in and write more.

I am in the process of packing in boxes now and will just move and unpack here I guess.  Hate to think about that when I so wanted to just move room by room and not have to do all this double crap.....but I am still going to start moving some stuff as is, like the drawers from the dressers etc.....

Talked to the lady about the floors this morning before I went to PT.  They will be here tomorrow, Friday, after 10 a.m. as they are putting the third coat on a job in the morning.  They are going to start on the floor when they come to bring the equipment.  Taking up the vinyl for starters.   So, I have no reason to doubt that they are serious about it.  I asked if they needed half up front as the others wanted and she said no..... they didn't expect any money until the job was done and the customer is satisfied.  

Just a note, there were signs everywhere that there was a limit of 2 packages of  toilet paper and paper towels and such.... and I heard that on the news today too.  

The dr office is not scheduling any new appts.  I want to go to the one that my PT 's mom used up there in MD.  He went up this weekend and said that she is doing REALLY REALLY good considering the first week with the dehydration/low salt problems she had.  Said for a double replacement she is doing fantastic.  It has been right at 8 weeks.  No canes, walkers or anything.  He also said that she is a bit overweight, 75 years old,  and did next to no "prep" as far as strength work for the muscles.... he said I will do fantastic if I follow along as I am now with some extra strength work 3-4 weeks before the operation.  I asked about doing more now and he said that it will not help if I aggravate the knees to the point of hurting so bad that I cannot even get around like I am.  To just keep up with the cycle machine, and to try to keep up with flexibility..... going to go back into the pool for some added moving/flexing .... to do it without pain like I feel here with the gravity..... But, I am not going to overdue the knees other than to just keep the flexibility and trying to get them to straighten as much as possible too.  Right knee has a 25degree  "bend, left about 18%.     When you stand and "straighten the knees" they don't straighten.... That is part of what hurts....and that continues to put more strain on posture and all the ligaments and tendons that support the knees and thighs and even the ankle......they get so tight that the way he works them and the pressure points about lifts me off the table with the sore/tenderness..... but.... it is helping some.... I am getting a little more straightening he says.... Each degree is a plus.....

Gotta get out and get some other stuff done.


----------



## Baymule

Any idea when the dr office will take appointments? Sounds like trying to schedule a slaughter date for the pigs I don’t have yet. LOL Even with all you have going, PLEEEZE get an appointment as soon as possible!


----------



## farmerjan

Doctors office is not taking any  appts for new consultations until after the holidays. (Jan 2021).   MD is another state of continuing control.  Since VA is no better, I am not going to talk to any of the drs that do this procedure over towards the Richmond area.  Besides, I really want to go with a dr that has some good recommendations.  Took me all that time to find the ankle dr @ Duke in NC..and it was the best thing I have ever done.... can't take all that time now or I will be like @Mini Horses  mom and be in a wheelchair.... but I don't have to take all that time.  Unless for some way out reason that I don't personally like (click  with) this dr., I am pretty set on trying to have him do it with the positives I have read and the personal feelings of my PT.  
So, yep, get things packed as much as I don't want to do all that.  BUT.... if the floors get sanded, I can start working on just moving stuff too as that mess will be done with by Sunday at least.   I will put a bunch of stuff in the truck in the morning before I come up.   It is hard to do much carrying so I get a bunch on the truck, then bring a few boxes in at a time here; inbetween doing the chickens etc.  

Got the headlight switch ordered for the 4x4 ranger..... be here tomorrow.   Truck won't start now and it is most likely the ignition module so will just get one of them tomorrow too.  Truck started fine, moved it, unloaded some stuff and then it wouldn't start again    Cranks and cranks and there is no reason to run down the battery.   All I can do is laugh.... MURPHY'S LAW AGAIN......but again, that is a minor aggravation.  

Filled the chicken waterers, and got a couple buckets of feed and filled the feeders.  Got a couple bales of shavings and spread 1/2 one inside the shelter.  Turned off the water but it is not supposed to get down too cold this evening.  So probably not freezing anyway.  I will fill all the buckets tomorrow when I go in that direction.
  I need to take the meters off the truck from the farm I tested yesterday.  Then I can slide a bunch of boxes in the back more easily.  
Going to do a load or 2 of laundry tomorrow.  Have more stuff that can be done and hung out while I am here.  Sun and warmer forecast for the next 2-3 days.  

Got the car looked at, it was the idler pulley locked up which caused the belt to break/get thrown off.  So they got a new idler arm pulley on and it is going in to get the muffler pipe fixed tomorrow.  HOORAYAnother inconvenience and pain in the neck..... but easily fixable....

So, I am going to head down the hill shortly and see about getting some more boxes packed, & stacked to be loaded in the morning.   Eat something, and get the laundry together.  Make up some boxes of stuff to bring up here.  Hoping to get here and the new sanding guy will show up as promised.


----------



## Finnie




----------



## Ridgetop

So excited that this floor man actually sounds like he will be coming out and doing the  job!  The fact that he isn't asking for anything until the job is done is also good since it means (to me anyway) that he is serious about getting in and getting this job done.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, HALLELUJAH...... Floor guy came by 10:30 and they have been diligently working on the floor.  Got the vinyl crap off the floor by the door... it is a sticky kind of contact cement and still sticky.... UCK.  They plan to put the first coat in the morning.  Probably tomorrow they will come back and do a finish sanding job, and all then do the first coat.

It is  not near as dusty/messy as was presented to me by the other guy or by several individuals.  They have several vacuum things that attach to the sanders..... I could have been moving stuff all along.  . TOTALLY pi$$es me off.
 So I am going to go down to the other house and load some stuff and bring it back up here later.  Have to go haul feed for the chickens too.  
They are doing some putty in some of the cracks and all and then it has to dry.  They will be back tomorrow.  Will do a final sanding/finish smooth and then do the first coat of finish.  
Cannot believe that I was so concerned about the dust everyone else said would be so bad.  There isn't enough here to make a spit balls worth of difference.

Got the parts for the truck.... it ought to get done this evening I hope.  

It is sunny and comfortable out.  Wearing a lt wt sweatshirt and almost too warm.  Will get the heaters started later so that the putty dries. 
The boards are really nice.... lots and lots of knots.  It will be a reddish color with the way the boards will take the clear finish as it soaks in.  They showed me a little place and it will be amazing.  They are getting ready to leave for the day.   I just can't believe all the grief I went through waiting and this is so close to being done. 

So I am going to go and put a load of clothes in the washing machine that I brought up from the other house.  Get them on the line and then they will be dry tomorrow afternoon to bring in.  Possible passing showers now on Sunday instead of monday....


----------



## Mini Horses

That little bit more in price will be priceless with so much less clean up!!  New equipment is made for better results.   I am just so happy this will be crossed off of "our" lists!  😁

Now let's glue that tub crack and get moved......this will be so much relief for you.  Knock those stress levels in half.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Amen to what Miss @Mini Horses said!


----------



## farmerjan

Working on the tub.  That should be done by the weekend.  Have had a hard time seeing where the cracks are supposed to be but think that the one spot that looks like epoxy is where they used stuff to seal it and I'm not taking it off....Tub will be replaced so not worried about looks.

Did 2 loads of clothes and hung them out, got another one in the machine and then will do one more and will hang them in the morning after I get back.  Neighbor needs us to haul a load of cattle to the stockyard sale and ds said, when he called me, that he is tied up in the morning so did I want to do it since he can't.  No simple explanation of why he can't ....just that he is busy..... like it is a big secret.....Screw it.  Glen called and I said yes I could do it..... so I will meet him at his barn around 6 a.m. to load.  Have no idea how busy they are going to be up there for unloading, so going to go early.  Then I can come home and get some things done here.  Don't expect the wait to unload will be too terribly bad.... it is over an hour away to this stockyard.  

Floor guy said they would be back around 10 or so.  His son helps and he works doing professional cleaning, (offices and such)  gets in about 1-2 a.m., so needs to get a little sleep.  That's absolutely fine with me. 
Truck is  not done yet.... so Jim will be back tomorrow too.  Can't fight it, ds has him doing all this mechanical stuff.... so I am just going to go with the flow.  As long as I don't have to deal with him directly too much.... it's another of the "whatever"  type deals....he just takes so d@#n long to get stuff done....

I am going to go down the hill in a little bit and get more stuff boxed up.  Need to wash my hair so if I get down there early, I can do that and not go to bed with a wet head.  I won't load anything on the truck tonight as the cats will all be into it and don't want any males leaving any of their "territory markings".... I am making a pile inside near the door to the closed in back porch, then I can just open the door and start loading it into the truck.  What I need is a young healthy guy to tote the boxes that are hard for me to carry because of the knees hurting.  Some of this stuff could go upstairs into the "walk in" attic/storage room for now and not clutter up the rest of the house. 
I need to get all the stuff from the desk packed up and then get the desk moved once the LR is done.....and then get it better organized.  I will have the drawers from the bureaus/dressers all up here so will only have to move the "frames". Decided to leave the china until I can do it carefully.... with nothing to trip over here at the new house and put it directly into the china cabinet. There's a bunch of stuff in the way at the old house so going to move that all first.

It looks like the goal of New Years' is now very real.  Cannot possibly be out by Dec and I am not going to try and kill myself to do that. Planned on Jan so am going to try to make sure I can meet that goal.   I will have to get help to get some of the boxes of books and all moved out of the room I am storing them in.  They will go into this attic/storage room for the time being.  There are things that I plan to sell in a yard sale or something next year.  That will give me time to do more sitting and sorting too. 

Kitchen will be in bits and pieces as I come up.  I will move the little counter top convection oven up so I can cook since the stove at the old house stays there.  I think that I will box up like one cupboard of pots/pans and such and bring it up here & see where I want it.  Then do the next cupboard.  All the cupboards are mine, free standing, and a couple I intend to have here.....like my spice/cooking supplies one.  There is no linen closet here, just some drawers in the vanity, so will "repurpose"  one of my cupboards for a linen closet and put it in the laundry/utility room.  Which is right on the other side of the wall of the bathroom.
Although it needs to be refurbished;  my gas/propane stove will be coming up here out of the storage trailer that ds has it in.  Worry about it getting done next year.  It is useable, but needs the orifices redone on one of the burners. .  There is an amish man in Lancaster Pa., that Glen knows, that does that stuff....retrofits old stoves and basically makes them new.  I love this stove so want to get it back into use.  I might actually like to cook again.  I hate electric stoves.  Good for warming up the house too.   

Wind blowing again today, not hard.... but the constant breeze.  Really want to get someone who is knowledgeable in wind power up here to tell me if it is something that is practical.

Guess that's about it for now.  got to get some clothes to take down the hill for tomorrow morning.  I have emptied about 1/2 the drawers on the dressers..... some winter clothes yet to empty....As soon as I can walk on the wood floors, I will take the plastic off the carpet floor in the bedroom then start to move that stuff.  I just did not want to be walking on the carpet  with outside shoes all the time.  So it has had the plastic on it since I painted... and then I was not using the hallway because I had plasticed/sealed off the doorways from the hall because I thought the floor guy was coming..... so had to walk through the bedroom.   Plastic comes off the doorways tomorrow so the heat will more evenly disperse to dry the polyurethane......
Got to figure out where I want the bed so I know where to put the dressers.   Thinking about the wall needing opening up too, alongside the bathroom.... Kinda need to leave that free of stuff......
I think that for the time being the sewing table will go in either the bedroom or the dining room. There's a bunch of sewing that I need to do before it gets moved.  Supposed to be some wet/showery days so might be able to get some of that done soon.  Less stuff to move here as there are several pairs of pants/jeans and shirts that ds needs "fixing". 
Desk will go in the LR.  I have a rolltop that is not an antique, but pretty good sized.  Also have a corner "hutch" that will probably be for the  computer.  The rolltop does not have the space for a tower or cords to go out the "holes" (that are not there).  Haven't used the corner hutch thing since I got it off a farmer that was redoing his family room where his computer used to be.  Got it for $100 and it is like new..... Might think about selling it if I don't like it in here. We'll see.
I am putting all the baseboard heater panels back on the heaters.  No reason to keep tripping over them.  What little dust there might be can be vacuumed off.   Nice to actually get the "floor space" back.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Cannot believe that I was so concerned about the dust everyone else said would be so bad. There isn't enough here to make a spit balls worth of difference.


He must have really good vacuums on those sanders. You weren't misled, they are usually pretty messy. Not NEAR as messy as drywall sanding though ... unless the people putting it on are REALLY good so there isn't much to sand. A REALLY good taper doesn't even need sandpaper, uses a large sponge.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's excellent news about your floors getting done!  Well done!
 I'm so happy for you that now there's some progress. Sure wish you had some help moving though.


----------



## rachels.haven

Funny Lancaster county PA comes up. That's where DH's parents live and his dad's ancestors are from (as opposed to his mother's side, who unfortunately helped found where we are living now, then left at some point presumably because farming was not great). He was just saying not an hour ago how he was overdue for a visit. It's a nice place-a lot like Iowa where I grew up, but with an eastern cultural twist, that makes it a little less...frosty, but not so much it's uncomfortable. Lots of skill and down to earth reality still left in that area. Nice place. I hope you get your stove fixed up good as new soon enough for your liking. Great to hear about the floor and the moving progress.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat morning.  I hauled the load of calves for the friend to the stockyard this morning.  No trouble getting them loaded, not much traffic, only 2 in line ahead of me to unload so was in and out, fairly quickly.   Filled the truck with diesel as the one place has 50 cetane which runs better/cleaner and it is one of the cheapest places around too.  Got back, got my truck, stopped and filled 2 buckets with chicken feed and came up to the house.  Filled feeders and waterers, and then hung out the 2 loads of clothes.  Jim just came and is back working on the truck.  Floor guys aren't here yet but that is no longer a concern.  I am sure they will be here in a bit.  Lots of traffic on the roads here now as the hunters come out of the woods from the morning stint.  Once they get here for the floors, I am going to probably head down the hill and work on some packing.  Didn't get any done last night;  I just washed my hair and got a few things piled and went to bed.  Of course I was up twice.... anticipating the alarm going off at quarter to 5 so I could come up and get the truck and trailer to go load the calves!!!!!
I think Deb said she was coming out this weekend....probably will see/talk to her later today or on Sunday and maybe she has the drawer done?  As soon as the guys put the first coat on the floors, I will have to use the back door and come in from the kitchen.  But then I won't have to be concerned about the dust anymore either and can start putting things into drawers in the bathroom and the kitchen cabinets.  It is a real pain to get to the deck with these stupid boxwoods in the back, and I am not going to carry boxes a long way around either....but what is in here I can get situated and then go from there.  
It was 40 couple this morning, then has warmed up some.  60 already, mostly sun but supposed to cloud up more later.  Now tomorrow is down to 20% chance of rain, but mostly cloudy all day.  Good day to stay and do more putting together stuff at the other house.  I should go by the Pilot truckstop/Wendy's cardboard "dumpster and see if there are any good boxes to get before we get any precip.  

So, hope everyone has a nice saturday....


----------



## farmerjan

First coat is on.  The floors are absolutely beautiful.  Not as reddish as it looked on the little piece yesterday.  The guys got here just a few minutes after I posted.  The son had to work extra late last night. The father/owner said I bet you were wondering if we were coming.....  I said I wasn't the slightest bit worried they weren't going to come.  That I figured that maybe it was a late night at work and that I knew they would be here sometime.  They have taken all the equipment out loaded and gone.  Did a pretty darn nice job.   Now it will be the floor drying and 2 more coats and buffing.... it might be several days for all the coats  to completely dry.  I told the guys that I was fine with it taking however long it took to dry as I was just so thankful that they came when they said.  

Brought the live trap up here as something has gotten a chicken the last couple nights.  Might be in the early morning hours.... but I am going to set it with the partially eaten dead one and see.  Am going to order electric netting to go around the coop so it can be "hot at night til I get up here to let them out on the lawn.  They are doing good and gaining fast....Not going to feed the wild life up here either.  
Had to sit for a few min and let the ibuphrofen work as the knees are hurting.  I have to go out and bring the laundry in.  There is still a little sun, but more clouds....20% tomorrow and it will be cloudy regardless.  Then no precip for 3 days then more coming in late next week.  So, gonna get them in and then I can fold later.   

Got some stuff sorted and gone through at the desk.  I am such a packrat.  But hope to have most all that done in a day or 2.  Running stuff through the shredder and will use that in the shelter mixed with shavings.  

Hoping to get the trailer with the chicken pens I bought on big discount a couple years ago @ TSC... up here at the house so I can start putting together one and get my purebred chickens up here from ds house.  Once these meat birds are gone, I probably won't get any more until warmer weather.... but we'll see.  Not going to turn them down either....  My purebreds won't know how to act with space to run out loose.  I want a secure place for them for the winter nights, that I can lock them in.  

Okay, sun is out again, time to get the laundry in.


----------



## farmerjan

Came in a little bit ago.  Laundry in baskets..... wouldn't you know that there was no breeze today so some of the socks still feel a little damp!!!!! Almost funny since there is almost ALWAYS a breeze.  

Waited to get all the chickens in;  fixed the front section a little better so that something will have a harder time getting in if it wants to.... although none have been dead inside, just ouside.......but the big thing is the chickens will not be able to get out in the morning like they were so I will have to come up earlier so they can get out.  The water inside will not last and the feeders are only half full.   Got the trap set.  We will see if there is something going around killing them early in the morning.  Going to check TSC as they had electrified poultry netting advertised once.... otherwise if not, I will order it  tomorrow.  Would like to catch whatever has gotten the them the last few nights.  They are only seemingly killing one and not eating much of it either.... weird. 

Heading down the hill soon as the knees are hurting and I have to get back up here early enough tomorrow morning.  I think they are maybe going to come by for the floors after church he said..... If the weather is wet, then I will do what I have to and go back and work more at the other house.  Have a dozen boxes by the door  to load to come up, and got several more at the cardboard recycling dumpster earlier so I can get the tape and "make them" again and then pack some more stuff.  Trying to not go off in too many directions.  I was going to get the stuff in the cabinets in the kitchen that I have here already.... food/canned goods I have picked u;  but the knees have said NOT TONIGHT !!!!  So I give in for tonight.  I can sit and do some more at the other house.  Have some correspondence I need to catch up with too......


----------



## Finnie

I am not caught up on all the posts, but I wanted to jump in and say “Three cheers for the NEW floor people!” Yippee!Yippee! Yippie!


----------



## thistlebloom

farmerjan said:


> First coat is on. The floors are absolutely beautiful.



That's wonderful! I love hardwood floors. Wish you could show them to us...
Happy day!


----------



## Baymule

So excited for you on the floors! Awesome! Hope you catch whatever is after your chickens and get them better secured.


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a minute, just made a sandwich and took some stuff for the achy knees. Got a small group of boxes unloaded on the deck to come in...through the kitchen since I can't use the front yet....
Gotta go back down the hill because of course in the process of trying to remember everything, I forgot the .22.   Got up here and there is a nice fat skunk in the trap.  UCK.  So I dragged it slowly away from the front of the shelter... and the chickens all came "pouring out"  because oh my goodness, the feeder was empty and they were STARVING to death.....!!!
So I had stopped on the way and gotten the 2 buckets full of feed, and threw several handfuls around so I could walk through the poor starving chickens..... filled the feeders and they were beside themselves walking all over my feet to get to the feed.  If it wasn't so hilarious it would be ridiculous.
So I pulled over to the deck unloaded the boxes and decided that I was hungry (hadn't eaten any breakfast).  Carried one box in on the way, washed some stuff in the sink ...BECAUSE.... I have to cut up 2 shoulders from a deer that gf shot yesterday afternoon.  She was hunting on the big farm, as the deer damage to the crops is ridiculous with the numbers we count.  She got a doe in the morning down near hers/her families property.... and then the one yesterday afternoon.  They were going to give me more but there is no freezer space right now.  They eat it...her family.... ds is not the biggest fan of venison.....I really like it especially in a stew.... which is what I am going to cut up these shoulders into just stew meat.  It is becoming apparrant that this (they/her) is sticking for now.  She had him out with her hunting and he pretty much quit years ago.... but in order to please her he went yesterday morning.... which is why he couldn't take the cattle to the stockyards....so why not just tell me that.  OH WELL..... I am going to have to go home and make some space in the one freezer.... I do want some more venison, and there will be that steer.... I need to rearrange the stuff and was planning to do it as I moved one.... take it out and put in freezer chests, then move a freezer and get everything reorganized as I put it back.  We all know how easy it is to pull stuff out and then things get shoved in and not as neat as they should be.   Moving the freezers was supposed to get them reorganized so that I could find stuff;  and to make room for the beef and  the next  batch of chickens. 

So I will get the rest of the stuff into the house, run back down and get the .22 and come up and decide how to move this thing so that I can shoot it and get rid of it.  They do release the scent when they die... wonder if I can drag it down to the other end of the property?   He is good sized but can lift his tail up so don't want to get sprayed.
Maybe I will get lucky  and he is the culprit... makes sense... they will kill and eat then leave the rest for later....and these birds are not smart enough to think that a little animal moving along the edge of the pines where they are stretched out enjoying the sun, is any threat to them and the skunk can easily grab one while it is dozing, at the neck, and kill it.  Maybe more than one too....
But the chickens were all in this morning, so that is good.  Not totally predator proof.... but enough that the skunk was more interested in the dead chicken in the trap than to go looking for a way into the shelter.  Plus, like I said, none of the dead ones have been inside so I think the skunk... and whatever else might be.....was getting them during the day after they were out.  We'll see.

So, time to get the rest of the stuff in the house and make a trip down the hill for the gun.  Might try to put a few more things in the truck too.  Maybe I will bring up some of the dresser drawers this trip.  They will be easy to load.  It is just a pain to have to go all the way around the other side of the house to unload and carry through 3 doorways.  But more here is less there....Plus, I need to get to work on the deer shoulders.... I did bring the vacuum sealer up this morning so I can work on it.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hurray the floors are almost finished!   

You will feel so much better with them done.  Hopefully repairing the tub will keep it going until you can have it replaced.  With your knee surgeries coming up I would consider putting in a larger walk in shower downstairs with grab bars, with the option of using the antique tub upstairs in the new bathroom eventually.  You won't want to be climbing in and out of a claw foot tub after double knee surgery.

So excited that you are almost out of the rental and into you new place!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday eve.  Why is there always a couple odd chickens that decide an hour before it is pitch black, that they have to go out scratching, then run to the farthest away waterer to get a drink????? Sometimes I fully agree with the sentiment that someones brain is smaller than a chickens..... theirs couldn't be much smaller.....
Shot the skunk in the trap and then after it was all done stinking everything up, up ended the trap and dumped skunk and what was left of the dead chicken into a plastic bag that originally the bale of shavings comes in.  Will dispose of it tomorrow because I did not want to take the chance of getting any of it in the truck with the meters still in there.  Locked the chickens in again and reset the trap.  Found another one out dead and the chickens picking at it.... middle of the afternoon.  Might have died on it's own and they are very canabalistic.....we'll see if I catch anything else.

I did go back down the hill earlier to get the .22 and got another half dozen boxes.... Mostly stuff for the vacuum sealer so I can work up the shoulders.  Brought up the plastic cutting board sheet, some really sharp knives, and got the vacuum sealer set up.  Shoulders are in a plastic bag in the fridge.  Tomorrows project.   Went by Deb's as I hadn't heard anything, she had a friend out yesterday and they had a "Thanksgiving meal and a birthday cake for the friends' daughter" today.  I wasn't sure if she had come out since I hadn't heard.  Not that she has to answer to me.  But I did want to get the "radiator heaters" to use in the house for a few days.  She was busy doing some stuff and told me that she had just said to herself that she needed to call me.  So, we visited for a 1/2 hour, I got the heaters to use, and all is good.  She said she had a good visit in KS with her brother.... they are sorting out her mom's house (she passed away)..... and the vacation was too short.  She did say she had not done anything else on the drawer yet and I said that wasn't any problem.  That the floors had gotten sanded and the first coat on them and they were drying slow, so that was one of the reasons I had stopped.  Also, if for some reason she hadn't come out, I wanted to feed the horse too.  The drawer is not essential, so whenever it gets done I will be thankful. 

Floor sander came by but it was not dry enough to work with.  I was a little concerned with the putty that he used to fill in the cracks and could we maybe stain it before he put on any more poly.  He had some sort of a stain/pigment like stuff, sorta like minwax.... and it stained the putty fill ins real nice.  So.  Since the putty and finish is still a little tacky, tomorrow they will come back and take some sandpaper and just rough up the putty a little so it will take the stain....it was still not really sandable today.  I told him that I was very happy with the way it looked over all except those little spots and he agreed that he wasn't all that thrilled with them since they have dried some. He said, we won't be able to get you done by tuesday like I hoped.... and I said that I was not pushing it.... that I was very appreciative that they came when they said, and that if it took another week to dry properly to do the buffing and all, I was fine with it. So we are good.  Got the 2 extra heaters in here, and he put a fan on low to help dry it earlier.  So it ought to be good to dry now.  Like I said, I am happy and if he gets the "puttied places" where the cracks were kinda deep, pigmented with the color to match, it will be wonderful.  They will do another fine sanding before the next coat he said to get any of the slightly raised edges smoothed out.  

So I am ready to head down the hill.  Have PT in the morning, and have to pick up a prescription.  The "knee dr" @ Duke, that I went to several months ago and tried the cortisone injections that  did nothing... agrees with the PT that maybe Celebrex might give me a little relief;  so called in prescrip for it.  So I am going to try it. If it helps at all, it will hopefully get me through a little bit.  If no benefit seen, I will just stop taking it.  I am so not a prescription pill taker.... but can't do anything for surgery either right now. 

Radar showing a line of showers coming through after midnight.  Then clouds and clearing but then some wet weather on Wednesday.  Cooler, but not too bad, 50's and 60's with 40's at night. 
At least we did not get the fog @Mini Horses  had.  We had that a couple weeks ago. 
GF got another deer on ds farm down near them.  Said there have been a bunch out eating with the cows.  Called to see if I wanted any but he said he figured that I didn't have the room.  I said that I am going to take the stuff out of the one freezer and try to see if I can't make some room and get it reorganized.
  Did find out that the 2 appts he has for beef are in Jan and Feb.... I said I did not want the Jan appt.... I have one for March (I think).... I may wait for my appt now.  Can put my jersey steer there with the other weaned calves to eat silage for a couple months and he will put on some weight and finish..... better than me feeding him any grain since he is not going to get killed coming right off the grazing.  There is still plenty of grass where they are... ds rotated them into another field and they are doing good.  He has  one sold so that needs to be the first one worked up in Jan.... fine with me.   
Plus I am going to have to find room for the chickens.... going to do all parts I think this time.... And cook down all the backs and such.... make some small pieces and chunk up left over meat for chicken salad..... Got someone who was interested in some of the chickens, will contact them tomorrow.  Sell a few if I can.   They have more than doubled their size I think.  Probably in the  5-6 lb range now from the 3 lb size they were.  They have really grown in the last 2 weeks. Look like fat chickens waddling around..... But he won't be taking any reservations for killing chickens until after the first of the year.  It is hog killing season as well as deer season.  I think he does some deer for locals there... but does alot of hogs.  I knew that going in when I got all these.  

 Time to head down.  Get a little bit done at the house maybe this evening too.  Have all those boxes to tape up..... and more papers to go through and clean out... old bills and such that I save in the paid piles.... Have to take some stuff to a farm tomorrow too while I am out.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday eve.  Why is there always a couple odd chickens that decide an hour before it is pitch black, that they have to go out scratching, then run to the farthest away waterer to get a drink????? Sometimes I fully agree with the sentiment that someones brain is smaller than a chickens..... theirs couldn't be much smaller.....
Shot the skunk in the trap and then after it was all done stinking everything up, up ended the trap and dumped skunk and what was left of the dead chicken into a plastic bag that originally the bale of shavings comes in.  Will dispose of it tomorrow because I did not want to take the chance of getting any of it in the truck with the meters still in there.  Locked the chickens in again and reset the trap.  Found another one out dead and the chickens picking at it.... middle of the afternoon.  Might have died on it's own and they are very canabalistic.....we'll see if I catch anything else.

I did go back down the hill earlier to get the .22 and got another half dozen boxes.... Mostly stuff for the vacuum sealer so I can work up the shoulders.  Brought up the plastic cutting board sheet, some really sharp knives, and got the vacuum sealer set up.  Shoulders are in a plastic bag in the fridge.  Tomorrows project.   Went by Deb's as I hadn't heard anything, she had a friend out yesterday and they had a "Thanksgiving meal and a birthday cake for the friends' daughter" today.  I wasn't sure if she had come out since I hadn't heard.  Not that she has to answer to me.  But I did want to get the "radiator heaters" to use in the house for a few days.  She was busy doing some stuff and told me that she had just said to herself that she needed to call me.  So, we visited for a 1/2 hour, I got the heaters to use, and all is good.  She said she had a good visit in KS with her brother.... they are sorting out her mom's house (she passed away)..... and the vacation was too short.  She did say she had not done anything else on the drawer yet and I said that wasn't any problem.  That the floors had gotten sanded and the first coat on them and they were drying slow, so that was one of the reasons I had stopped.  Also, if for some reason she hadn't come out, I wanted to feed the horse too.  The drawer is not essential, so whenever it gets done I will be thankful. 

Floor sander came by but it was not dry enough to work with.  I was a little concerned with the putty that he used to fill in the cracks and could we maybe stain it before he put on any more poly.  He had some sort of a stain/pigment like stuff, sorta like minwax.... and it stained the putty fill ins real nice.  So.  Since the putty and finish is still a little tacky, tomorrow they will come back and take some sandpaper and just rough up the putty a little so it will take the stain....it was still not really sandable today.  I told him that I was very happy with the way it looked over all except those little spots and he agreed that he wasn't all that thrilled with them since they have dried some. He said, we won't be able to get you done by tuesday like I hoped.... and I said that I was not pushing it.... that I was very appreciative that they came when they said, and that if it took another week to dry properly to do the buffing and all, I was fine with it. So we are good.  Got the 2 extra heaters in here, and he put a fan on low to help dry it earlier.  So it ought to be good to dry now.  Like I said, I am happy and if he gets the "puttied places" where the cracks were kinda deep, pigmented with the color to match, it will be wonderful.  They will do another fine sanding before the next coat he said to get any of the slightly raised edges smoothed out.  

So I am ready to head down the hill.  Have PT in the morning, and have to pick up a prescription.  The "knee dr" @ Duke, that I went to several months ago and tried the cortisone injections that  did nothing... agrees with the PT that maybe Celebrex might give me a little relief;  so called in prescrip for it.  So I am going to try it. If it helps at all, it will hopefully get me through a little bit.  If no benefit seen, I will just stop taking it.  I am so not a prescription pill taker.... but can't do anything for surgery either right now. 

Radar showing a line of showers coming through after midnight.  Then clouds and clearing but then some wet weather on Wednesday.  Cooler, but not too bad, 50's and 60's with 40's at night. 
At least we did not get the fog @Mini Horses  had.  We had that a couple weeks ago. 
GF got another deer on ds farm down near them.  Said there have been a bunch out eating with the cows.  Called to see if I wanted any but he said he figured that I didn't have the room.  I said that I am going to take the stuff out of the one freezer and try to see if I can't make some room and get it reorganized.
  Did find out that the 2 appts he has for beef are in Jan and Feb.... I said I did not want the Jan appt.... I have one for March (I think).... I may wait for my appt now.  Can put my jersey steer there with the other weaned calves to eat silage for a couple months and he will put on some weight and finish..... better than me feeding him any grain since he is not going to get killed coming right off the grazing.  There is still plenty of grass where they are... ds rotated them into another field and they are doing good.  He has  one sold so that needs to be the first one worked up in Jan.... fine with me.   
Plus I am going to have to find room for the chickens.... going to do all parts I think this time.... And cook down all the backs and such.... make some small pieces and chunk up left over meat for chicken salad..... Got someone who was interested in some of the chickens, will contact them tomorrow.  Sell a few if I can.   They have more than doubled their size I think.  Probably in the  5-6 lb range now from the 3 lb size they were.  They have really grown in the last 2 weeks. Look like fat chickens waddling around..... But he won't be taking any reservations for killing chickens until after the first of the year.  It is hog killing season as well as deer season.  I think he does some deer for locals there... but does alot of hogs.  I knew that going in when I got all these.  

 Time to head down.  Get a little bit done at the house maybe this evening too.  Have all those boxes to tape up..... and more papers to go through and clean out... old bills and such that I save in the paid piles.... Have to take some stuff to a farm tomorrow too while I am out.


----------



## Baymule

Free venison! Son's gf is a deer hunter! There is something for you to like about her! LOL LOL 

glad you got the skunk and disposed of it. Hope there is nothing else roaming around that like chicken!


----------



## Ridgetop

Could you can the meat?  No need for freezer space if you put it up packed tight in jars.  Lots of work standing on your bad knees, but if you are willing to do the actual canning work, you can get the  much larger amount of canned meat. stored in a cool dark place.  Maybe your friend can help you with the canning?  And you can have her help you put stuff away.


----------



## farmerjan

Canning stuff all packed away due to no garden this past year and the anticipated moving.  Wouldn't know where to find that stuff right now.  It is only the shoulders right now, and I am going to get the one freezer emptied out and reorganized so that there should be some room. Have the vacuum sealer out as the box was convenient to get to. 
 There  will be some hunting for several more weeks as we try to thin the deer herd damage to the fields.  Rifle season ends in 6 days, then there is still more bow and blackpowder days.  Since we are on private land, we aren't turning them in... don't need tags for owners on their own land.  


Floor guy was here early, I stopped to let the chickens out before PT.  He did a lt sanding, then put down a second coat.  He missed the staining of a couple spots of the putty so I have to make sure I see him before he does the last coat, so that he can sand them a bit to stain it to match.   It does look good. Probably be back tomorrow or Wed... all according to how it dries.  I do want those spots matched up though.  He did stain and match up the one "knot" he made to go in a knothole that was in the floor that they had put a can lid over.... can't tell that it is not the original wood.  

Went to PT and really was aching this morning. Then went to pick up the prescription for Celebrex..... I nearly passed out.  The CASH price is $430.00  for 60 pills .... 1 twice a day..... the price with the prescrip ins and all is nearly $90.00...... Knees better get done quick.  

Speaking of that, the dr's office in Md is taking appts.... they are not shut down like Va.  But there are some extreme rules for visitations and such at the hospitals....and surgeries are still on for now... but..... the office said it is a day to day thing up there.   I have an appt for January 28th.... and am on the cancellation call list.  Who knows what things will look like by then.  But if there are any changes, they said they will call me.  Very nice and pleasant on the phone.... My PT said that his mom was on a cancellation list and when they opened up she got a much quicker appt and surgery date than he expected. So one can hope. I would not even be able to schedule an office visit here right now unless it was an emergency.  And no elective surgeries here at all.  
I did mention that I would be wanting to go into a rehab as I did with the ankle replacement and the "girl" in the office scheduling said that they could help with that..... and that most of the surgeries often did not require overnite stays in the hospital unless there were other health problems.  All I know is that my PT was talking about it again this morning how well his mom is doing and that he was impressed with the hospital cleanliness and all that.  

So that is about it for now.  Going to change into barn clothes and get the feed buckets filled for the chickens.  Nothing in the trap this morning. It is quite breezy out there so chilly even with the sun.


----------



## Ridgetop

If you have to do 14 day quarantine in either state, do it in the rehab!


----------



## Baymule

Yay for getting on the list!


----------



## Mini Horses

hooray -- floors almost done and Dr apptmt made!

Now we will all hope for a cancellation patient!!   😁. That would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning.  Came up to the house and they were here putting on the final coat.  He didn't get all the putty matched as well as the first section, but over all the floors look really good.  I think he didn't get it sanded down as well as the first "line" of putty which he did.  I am thrilled with the way he got the knothole filled in with a piece of a sapling and got it stained to match pretty good.  The bad thing is the hallway is what you see first when you come in and so you see this lighter strip where the putty doesn't match.  Well, it is done now.  I can live with it.  But I will not have anything puttied again, without it being a closer match in color.  Most people probably won't notice it.
So, it is done.  They are paid.  I would recommend him to others, and I am very thankful that at least I can go forward from here.  I asked about drying time etc.... he said that 24 hours for sock walking.... 48 for light traffic.  So at least Friday before I want to do any real walking on it to make sure it is pretty hardened.  That is okay.  I want it good and hard before I do much traipsing across it.
It is a vast improvement over what it was before so there is no comparison.

I did something to my left shoulder last night.  Nothing I can pinpoint... but the pain is through the roof when I try to move it or lift it.  Not a good way to get started on serious boxing & moving of stuff. I was up half the night trying to find a position to get get comfortable so I could sleep.  It is really hurting this morning.   May have to see if the chiropractor is in his office.

Need to go and get a couple buckets of chicken feed this morning.  They had some left when I let them out.  Nothing in the trap again this morning.  Caught a couple of chickens sitting in the sun yesterday picking at feathers on another one and next thing you know that they are drawing blood and then they get cannibalistic.  Haven't had a bunch this cannibalistic in the last several bunches.  Maybe they are just doing this to each other, and nothing/no predator is really going after the chickens during the day like I was thinking.

Had a neighbor walking this morning,  by the house.  She introduced herself and then I realized who she was, where she lives down the road.  Wanted to talk and tell me how nice it was that the house was no longer just sitting, and was I living here now, and then how she couldn't believe the chickens would just stay in the yard there,  and "chatty chatty Kathy"..... then asked if the chicken in the wire cage was okay (dead one in the trap for bait)  and I said no, it's dead.  I have had something getting into them so I used a dead one for bait for the trap.  She was a little put off.
I am going to hate all the nosy neighbor crap here.  I can see it... living is a fish bowl.  Fences are going to be a priority I guess....  don't know how long I will tolerate that.   It is still a good investment.  I think though that I will be putting in a conventional furnace as it will sell better that way than with a wood burning outdoor furnace.  Or be easier to rent if I go that route.  Although I am still interested in checking out wind power.....Next year for that. 

So I am going to go up and get feed and see if I can get the feeders filled and fill the waterers.  Got to go by and feed the horse.  Deb went back to the northern Va area where she works,  but may be back wed. 
Then maybe I am going to try to get all the stuff in the cabinets that is here in the kitchen and the bathroom.  I did get the flex-tape down in the tub after scrubbing it out pretty good the other day.  Found 3 small cracks.  Not going to try to remove the black epoxy stuff they had put in the tub previously.  Need to get a shower curtain rod up. 

Talked to my father yesterday in NH.  Not a very good discussion.  My mom has stopped talking all together, and he said she basically just sits,  seldoms acknowledges anyone or anything, not responsive to people talking to her or anything.  I don't even know if she can walk at all as she had started to get around a little better for awhile.  And he has gotten very unhappy.  They won't let him drive....his reaction time is poor.  But he also has not and won't make himself do the exercises that they were doing with him in rehab after the horrible stroke.  He says he doesn't have time.... but with full time caregivers there, what is so time consuming for him to do?????  It is an excuse to not be doing what he needs to do. I am a little sorry for him to not want it enough to do what needs doing.  I hate doing some of what the PT guys tell me to do, but I want to be able to do as much as possible.  And keep what I have so that when the knees are done I can get more back.
So he was bemoaning his inability to drive, and things are just day to day anymore...... He made the comment  that if my mom goes then he has no reason to live.  The said thing is she is gone in spirit, her body is still there but "she - the person she was"  is gone.  It is very sad, and since he cannot control it he is unable to deal with it.   I am glad that my brother is the one to take all the grief now because I would have a hard time with the "poor me, my life has gotten so tough, I worked so hard and this is what I have now"......
For me, since I am not welcome there except for visit,  it is better that I am here and doing what I can do for myself and offering to help if they want it.  I always thought that my mom would someday maybe live with me or my sister if she outlived my father.  But her mental deterioration has precluded that she will ever go anywhere else.  At least in the scheme of things, she is not going to be like some alzheimers patients......she is unable to get up and walk away from the house, get lost or anything like that.  That my father is unwilling to let me come stay there and help and would rather have outside paid help, is just a sign of his needing to be in control and "make the decisions"... It is almost funny that the son he was most at odds with when growing up... is the one he has appointed as his POA and all that. 
I will remember the good times since I am not allowed to help through the tougher times.

I am going to a friends' for Thanksgiving.  DS is naturally going to the gf family.  I was invited but I really don't want to go there.  I will go and visit with people that I can talk to and be myself with.  Not have to try to find things to say like when we went on the steam train that day.... or the evening I went down for hot dogs and ran out of subjects to try to find to talk about.  I am not going to spend the day feeling like the proverbial odd man out.  He wants to be in the middle of a family, so god bless him with them.  I am tired of  it all.   Just because she hunts is not much to call common interest.   Maybe it is me.... I am just not a big one for all the talk and gossiping. 

It was sunny earlier, but it is clouding up.  Supposed to get cloudier, then have showers/rain Wed into Thursday morning.  Going to be cooler, then really cooling off the end of the month. 40's and 20's.


----------



## Mini Horses

Shame about your parents.  My mom was in a home the last 14 months of life.  She was no "herself" either.   It is a horrid disease to watch happen, with no hope for reversal.  If I  am afflicted, take me "to the north 40", SSS!  Mom was in a wheelchair and in end couldn't eat right.  Everything had to be soft gruel.  Watched here until it was simply 24/7 of every item of life.  One cannot do that.

So, floors done!!!!   Yahoo!   If the spot/strip is in hall, throw a runner on there...helps to keep floors in shape anyway.    

Hope chiro is open...sore shoulder is no fun.  Maybe you just slept in bad position. 

Can see why you'd not want dinner with the new "grouping" but, you'll need to work on some compromise.  I tried with sons gf...never any meals with them & limited contact except when they lived in my garage aptmt.  Saw her more then, still very casual and strained.  His wife was his best choice in women and she stood by him, until the other women.  Shame.  I truly think he is bipolar, among other issues.  Deep down he is a talented, caring person but, self destructs.

Anyway, go see your friends and relax!!


----------



## thistlebloom

Jan, I'm sorry for the entire situation with your folks. The illness and especially the alienation.   

So happy to hear that your floors are gorgeous and done though. 
I hope you have an enjoyable Thanksgiving with your friends and your shoulder rights itself. Sounds like a nerve pinch.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> The bad thing is the hallway is what you see first when you come in and so you see this lighter strip where the putty doesn't match.


You'll learn to ignore it  And like Mini said, you could put a runner down.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> I have an appt for January 28th....



Hallelujah!



farmerjan said:


> So, it is done. They are paid.



Hallelujah again!



farmerjan said:


> Talked to my father yesterday in NH. Not a very good discussion... I will remember the good times since I am not allowed to help through the tougher times.



So sad.  You have tried and are trying to be a good and loving daughter.  You have done your part.


----------



## Baymule

Happy the floor is finally done! Don’t blame you for giving it plenty of time to cure. I bet it is beautiful. Nosy neighbors—yeah, put up a fence. Keep dogs out, protect your chickens.

Sorry about your parents and the whole situation. You have offered, you have tried. Love them from a distance, that’s about all you can do.

On son and GF, it sounds like this may last a long time. You are going to have to find something to like about her. I don’t blame you for not wanting to spend Thanksgiving Day with her family but at some point you are going to have to suck it up and be friends. Your son loves her, you don’t have to love her, but it would help his feelings if you liked her. Maybe even throw her a compliment, I like the way you do ______ (fill in the blank). Tell me how you do that! It might warm things up a little. I can understand your frustration with your son, he neglects responsibilities and it falls on you.

Having your own home is going to take a lot of stress off you. No landlord to deal with. Can’t wait for you to get all moved in!


----------



## farmerjan

Went and got feed and thought I would cry trying to put 2 simple 5 gal buckets in the back of the truck. Got the feeders filled and filled all the waterers.  Will try to get everything filled this evening again, they are saying rain in the afternoon into sdayWednesday.  Want to have all the buckets here filled so I don't have to haul in the rain.
  Chiro not open this week.  I don't blame him for taking a few days off for the family.  They have 2 special needs boys that in their 20's now, lifelong commitment for the parents.  Man, I really knocked this shoulder out of whack.  I think it is a pinched nerve too, hoping that I move somehow and "unpinch it".

I think that the couple of puttied places in the hall will be tolerable.  I really notice them, but maybe with time.  The LR is just so beautiful though..... Yeah, a runner will help to keep the floor nicer too. 

Landlord has been real decent lately.  Of course, no chickens there or anything.  I sure hope this shoulder gets feeling better so I can start some serious box moving.  Think that I will go and try to do some more sorting, boxing. 

I went through and got all the baseboard heater panels on and the covers on the switchplates and plugs in the couple of rooms.  Will do the LR and hallway baseboard heater covers next week after it is all real dry and hardened.  Going in to put some stuff in the cupboards.  Can't hardly lift the big cans of beans and corn and stuff I got.  D#@$ IT.... what did I do to this shoulder?????

Still haven't heard from the one farm.  Called and left a message yesterday..... can't figure out why they haven't called back or texted or something.  They are over an hour away so not like I can just run up there.


----------



## Ridgetop

So sorry to hear about your shoulder being on the blink BUT to cheer you up  here is a list of what you have already gotten done:

Haying finished for season.
Sileage done.
Cows calving on schedule.
Chicken pen set up.
Chickens moved.
Shed repaired.
Washer/dryer installed.
Water leaks repaired.
Lawnmower and lawn raked.
Plants moved.
Bushes trimmed.
Bedroom painted.
Heater covers painted.
Kitchen panel removed and wall painted. 
New countertop on part of kitchen cabinets.  
Tub repaired temporarily.
Lots of boxes moved and items put away.
Dresser drawers moved.
Floors done.
DR appt made for knees.
And so much more already!

Good going Jan!  You are really moving along and it won't be long before you are in your own home!   

I agree about putting in the commercial heating system for resale.  For the same cost it will bring you a better return whether you sell or rent the property.  Make sure it has an AC as well.  Wood burning heating is great as long s you are able to get out and stoke it but if you are laid up with your knee surgery, you won't want to have to depend on it.  

Did you get the fruit trees moved yet?  Fences and privacy shrubbery will be a must as well.  Hoe you can get the shoulder better by Thanksgiving.   

So happy abut the floors!  I was beginning to worry you would have to wait until spring to get them done!


----------



## Baymule

Yeah! x2! Listen to what she said!


----------



## farmerjan

Wed morning.  Happy day before Thanksgiving.  Cloudy and chilly, supposed to get some rain this afternoon or evening. Tomorrow morning.  Remnants of what @Baymule  and then @Mike CHS  got I think.  Looks like the most of it has stayed west on it's journey north.... We are supposed to get another one on Monday I think then temps are supposed to drop.  Like 40's and 20's.....  .

Floors are done, finished Tuesday morning.  I think I posted that.  They are drying, not as shiny now that it is drier... semi-gloss finish.  They still look really really good.  Won't go on them for another couple of days....let them completely dry and harden.  
Got a load of wood chips from a company that needs places to dump.... he had looked at and given me a price to do all the work.... and good thing I held off with finding out about the furnace.  But they dumped them across the road in the neighbors and it caused a big upset.... neighbor called ds thinking he was getting chips and then of course he called me raising holy he// about it.... said I didn't need to be worrying about getting wood chips when I am not even moved in and have other things that need to take priority.... I called the guy and he talked to the neighbor and they came and got them all cleaned up and moved this morning....apologized and all is good.  DS needs to just get off his high horse.  I am on the "dump site" list for when they are in this area.... Made a mistake on place to dump.... got it solved....world did not end.  Neighbor is fine with the moving and clean up and all is good.  They also know where to come now.  They might have another load today and I will probably be here to show them where to dump any more.  I am thinking about mulch for the fruit trees ......no they have not been moved.  I have to find someone with a mini excavator to do them.  Way too many to do by hand....digging at both places to remove then put in here.  Haven't gotten the stakes in yet either....but that is definitely on the "short" to do list. 

Brought another few bags of stuff on the way this morning.  Needed to get up here and let the chickens out.  Nothing in the trap again.  I think it was just a few of them got cannibalistic.....and stopped the skunk from getting into the feed and all. 
Got to go get feed for them then I will refill and have all the buckets here full for tomorrow.  They are eating about 2 buckets a day so not really bad. 

Very fortunate, shoulder is back to normal ache today.  It was alot better last night and this morning it was back to where it normally feels.   Must have just turned wrong and it sure let me know.  Thank goodness for that.  

Got to go move a tractor back to barn.... .but might be better to wait intil Friday.... partly sun and warmer supposedly.  We'll see.


----------



## thistlebloom

Yay for chips! Wish I could be a dumpsite. My neighbor has a friend who does tree work and sometimes needs local places to dump his chips, I got on the list but it's apparently a long one as I haven't heard anything for over a year.

I bought 24 yards for spreading in the spring.  We spread a bunch 2 or 3 years ago under the apples and all over the backyard open spots where we walk and work the most. It stayed so clean underfoot and really helped smother the weeds. 

If your son is so aware of what your priorities should be then maybe he ought to offer to help you move in.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve.  Pitch black already.  Been cloudy all day,  not too bad. Starting a little sprinkles as I got the chickens in. Got feed sitting there for tomorrow. 
Went down to the other house and got some things that were close and easy to load.   I was making up some boxes to start packing more stuff.   Shredded a bunch more papers .  Got to try to remember to bring some of that stuff up.  I always seem to forget.  Got it all in the house here.  Put some more stuff in the drawers of the vanity in the bathroom.... have pretty much all the bathroom stuff put away.  No towels or anything, just soap, shampoos, toilet paper, all that sort of stuff.  Found some shower curtains I hadn't used at the other house that I can use here.  Need a rod.
Next are the drawers from the bureau's.  I can put them in the outback even when it is misty or wet and not worry...plus all the ones that have stuff in them still won't blow anywhere.  Supposedly he took it to get the muffler pipe or whatever fixed... but it is still making noise.  Said he is going to get under it and see what's what. Works for me, he took it to get done, if it isn't right....not my fault. 

I'm going to go into the kitchen and see what I can do to get some stuff put up.  Want to take the vacuum and get the shelves completely cleaned out.  Maybe put some shelf paper down on a few but most look pretty good.  I am going to have to make a few shelves for in the bottom cabinets.  There is no shelving at all.... pretty dumb in my opinion.  I need some shelves to put stuff on.  Since I have some of these new tools now, guess I need to see if I can use them.  For now I am going to get stuff in the upper cabinets like some of the food.   That will get more stuff off the floor.  
I have a kitchen table and chairs that was in my parents house in Ct.... I am not using them so are perfect to get moved up here into the DR to use now.  It will give me some place to put the computer to use it much easier, and that will make it easier to get the bedroom ready to get the bureaus and stuff in and set where I think I want them.    

I am looking forward to go to Patsy's for the day tomorrow.  I think I am going to load some stuff at the house in the car tonight since it can set in the car and then I can just unload in the morning.  Then I can do the chickens and then go.  They are about 1 1/2 hrs away.... so if I leave by 10:30 I can be there by noon, and leave in time to get home before too late.  

Hope everyone has a nice TURKEY DAY tomorrow.......


----------



## farmerjan

@thistlebloom ....ds is offering the help of the gf, the gf's sister and the gf's mother.  No thank you right now.  If they were really friends it might be different but they really are not my friends..... And the mother is a nice person in a way, but I am just no comfortable with them.  DS just doesn't see it and I am not going to make things worse.  He will help with the big stuff..... I am just not ready for him to come charging in here with stuff.  I want the floors dry, hard, real dry and hard.......before anyone gets walking on them with shoes etc.  And I want some stuff decided where I want it,  so when they come in there is not alot of dragging furniture across the nice new floors either.  So I will move things as it suits me the next few days/weeks... until I really have to have help with stuff that is too big or cumbersome for me to move.   I  _will get the kitchen table and chairs moved, I can roll the table right out and onto a blanket in the back of the truck.  Chairs are not exceptionally heavy that I can't handle them.  _
Don't know how I keep hitting a button to change the type...


----------



## thistlebloom

I get that. I don't blame you a bit. I'm glad that he offered at least.


----------



## Baymule

Have a Happy Thanksgiving with your friend. You can relax and enjoy yourself. Taking stuff a little at  a time is a much better way to move. Get help with the big stuff and do as much as you can. Much easier to move stuff, put it up and not have boxes stacked to the ceiling.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Thanksgiving night to all.   Had a good meal with friends, ate too much.  Never even touched the desserts and wish I had brought some home.... Oh well.....

Sun and mild today; low 70's .  Beautiful weather.  Going to get some rain by Monday then temps are supposed to drop to the 40's-20's.... BRRR.

Came up and brought 5 drawers from the one dresser this morning.  Did the chickens, checked oil and stuff in the car and changed clothes and went. Got home after dark, so will fill the buckets in the morning and bring them up to the house when I come.  
Plan to load another bunch of stuff in the car and bring it with me in the morning.  Going to move some of the accumulation in the BR from where I got everything out of the LR before the sanding, and vacuum the one side and figure out where I am going to put the bed and then the dressers.  Then I can at least put the stuff there close.  There are alot of clothes that I don't wear, and probably never will wear again since I don't work in a "public" environment.... I mean really, clean jeans are really more than sufficient for the cows and a nice sweater will not  impress them, nor will it clean easily from their splatters.... I am seeing Yard Sale next year.  No sense in hoarding stuff I will not wear and some that I can't get into either.   I have some decent stuff I will keep, but it is not like I am going back into the workplace or do alot of socializing either.  
I am going to do some more boxes so that I can start packing up the stuff in the cabinets.  Don't have everything in them here yet.... trying to get a feel for the "flow" of the kitchen and not have to move stuff too many times.  Really have to get some sort of shelves in the bottom ones. 

Tomorrow I will go get the tractor and rake and bring it home from the field where we last made hay. Then someone can take me back to get the car.  I am thinking that DS probably won't cut the last field of orchard grass at this point;  but I have been known to be wrong at second guessing him.  It should have been done a month ago when I wanted to .  Water under the bridge.  
The parts are ordered for the 2wd drive for the clutch and slave cylinder and all.  Heater core too I think.  Also have to get a fuel pressure regulator for the 4x4.  It seems that the fuel pump is "drowning" out the plugs with too much fuel and fouling them so they quit firing.  A friend of ds said that he had trouble with his ranger years ago with that.  Supposedly it is not an expensive thing.  If that doesn't take care of it then a new fuel pump.  There are 2 fuel pumps on this truck.... one to pump it out of the tank and then one to pick up that fuel and pump it into the ignition part (plugs).... Always something.  
Car does still sound loud.... got one tire that was soft, so am going to have to take it in and see where the slow leak is.  Runs okay, but only got 26 mpg on the first tank I put through it.  Getting that or better on the 2wd.   Got over 30 on the forrester.... still think I am going to get a new reman engine to put in it....once I get in the house and get my finances a little better.  

Everything else is quiet.  DS sent me a text before,  to say happy turkey day.... he was hunting.  Funny how he never cared for hunting much for years, said he just didn't enjoy it much.... now with her,  he is hunting most every day.  Oh well.  
As soon as I get a little more space made, am going to put everything out of that one freezer into the cooler chest, and get it defrosted and see what I have for room. 

Time to go down the hill and maybe get some more stuff loaded in the car this evening and then box some other.  There is a good sized pile to go to the dumpsters.... wanted to just throw it all in the truck  since I have some stuff outside to get rid of too.... need to just put it all to one side out of the way. 
I will be going to bed early too... this overstuffed meal is making me sleepy!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Partly cloudy but supposed to be more sun by early afternoon.  Not as warm as yesterday but still pretty decent.  Didn't get anything loaded in the car so ready to go do that.  Had to come up to the chickens... they went to greet the neighbor when he opened the gate to the christmas tree lot because the "poor things" were out of feed and just starving   . I mean they waddle when they run 5 feet .......Got them fed and they have maybe migrated 10 ft from the feeders to the edges of the holly tree and other bushes there.

I did go through some more stuff last evening and have another pile of papers to shred..... made up some more boxes.  I am going to go get all the buckets full of feed then hopefully the sun will be out a bit more and I will go get the tractor and rake.
Put the runner in the entry way cross ways in front of the door, so I can go in and out the door without getting the floor scratched.  It's been 72 hours.  It will make bringing in things into the bedroom alot easier.  Not going to bring anything in on the LR floor yet.  Give it a couple more days I think. Going to get another runner to put longways down the hall to help protect it a bit, since it is a direct route to the DR and will get a fair amount of traffic. No sense in scuffing it up right off the bat. 
I want to get the kitchen table up here so I can set up the computer in the DR or else get something to put it on so I can start to arrange the BR.  Thinking I am going to put the head of the bed up against the wall where the "mantle" is for the non-existent fireplace (where there is a thimble for the stove that was there way back when).  Since I am thinking that I will have to put the "sewing  center" table in here, trying to figure out the best placement.  Square rooms are hard to figure with doors and windows in most every wall..... LR and BR are exactly the same size with similar door/windows in each wall.... not sure about the placement of things in the LR either.  Need to get some of those coasters to go on the bottom of the furniture so that they don't scratch the floor getting moved.  Yes, I realize that it will get scratched up over time... just want to not do a bunch of marks/scratches/gouges  right off the bat.  Plus I may want to move things around by myself, once I get things in the room.  So don't want to be tearing up the floor shoving things into different spots. 

Everyone have a nice "Black Friday"   I stopped all the shopping at 4 a.m. stuff years ago.  Grand Piano and Furniture has a big sale on mattresses... I might go take a look at that... I really need a new mattress.....


----------



## farmerjan

Just got done getting the tractor and rake back to the farm. Sun didn't come out much, it was chilly but not unbearable.  Better than if it was only 40 degrees.  DS said that he is planning on cutting that last orchard grass if we get a good week....Whatever. It won't take long to rake it if he does so not a big time consumer. 

Going to head down the hill and see about getting some stuff to bring back up.  Then lock in the chickens for the night so that they do not go running to the gate for the christmas tree farm in the morning with the first vehicles that come in.  Got all the buckets I had handy,  filled,  so they will have a full feeder in the shelter for their early morning feeding.  But I don't want them wandering over that way, even though it is on the other side of the big pines that are along the boundary line.

Part of the old apple tree is down.  We had some wind Wed night and think it might have come down then.  Didn't notice it Thursday morning.  I am not sure if it even produces.  Looks like it split off near the ground, it is like almost 2 main trunks that come up from the ground.  Previous owners said they don't remember when it had last been pruned.  Would make good wood for smoking something...it will get cleaned up and cut up eventually. 

Think I might work on getting the cabinets situated this evening.  Make a list of some things I need to pick up like those coaster things for the chair legs for the LR, another runner for the hall.... I can also get the baseboard heater panels on in the LR and the hallway too and get them off the porch.  And all the switchplate and plug covers back on in the LR.  Need to get the paints and stains off the porch and into the house before we get a real cold freezing spell.  Going to put them up in the storage room up top of the stairs I guess.  As long as it stays above freezing, they will be okay, and it is out of the way up there.  I will keep a thermometer up there to check on it.  

One of my dairy farmers passed away on Monday.  Was bush hogging some corn stalks, and came in the house to eat lunch and slumped to the floor and was gone.  He was 81.  Had registered Holsteins and had good functional cows.  They sold out about 2 years ago when he couldn't find anyone decent to milk when his other guy left after many years.  Still was raising hay and other crops.  His son has a couple of turkey houses but would not milk cows.  I just found out, the funeral is tomorrow.  I am going to try to go.  Outside graveside service so I guess it is still okay to do.  
Sad to be losing all the dairymen that were true cowmen.... they loved their cows and worked to make the breed better.  Born and raised and died on the same farm....hope that I go like that, doing what I love.


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that you had a good Thanksgiving with your friend. Good food, good company and a good time. 

Little by little you are getting things packed up and moved. That is the best way.

I have a mental picture of the horde of starving CCX swarming the Christmas Tree lot  gate. ATTACK!!! He might have FOOD!!! 

I'm very sorry about your dairy farmer friend. 81 is a good age, nobody can complain about that, but he will be missed. It sounds like he lived a good life, right where he wanted to be, doing what he loved. We all should be so fortunate to go out doing what we love to do.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have a group of the cross hens for layers -- cinnamon queens, sex link, whatever? -- bought as POL just for eggs!!   Not what usually raise but, feeling I could increase egg sales (and bought at good price) they are here.   Not flyers, fence hoppers, nice eggs, and they swarm you at feeding time!    Easy to handle but don't seem to be the smartest.  My hertage ones are smarter but, these are easier to contain within a fence.   Trade offs. They do lay well....just boring.  LOL.   These run, yours waddle!

Yes!   Hall runner rugs!    I keep them to catch the dirt "and" that comes in on my boots!  A mud room is what I need to collect boots, coats, etc...coming and going.  I get the inexpensive, bound pieces and actually put on concrete drive to hose and dry every so often.  My back door area gets all kinds of dirt and hay collections, outside and inside. 😋

Hope I get a few boxes of throw aways to the dump today.  I really need to clean out and hose the bed of my truck.  No telling what's back there after getting feed and hay, hauling weeds and bush triming, last couple months.  And tractor needs to go for a repair...big bill?  Afraid of it!


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday eve. Nice day today, started out sunny and stayed nice all day.  Luckily I looked and I was wrong about the funeral.... it was on Friday.  And I was on the tractor coming back to the barn.  So, I did not go.... but I did run out this afternoon and get another runner for the hall and am going to go back and get another one like it and keep the lighter colored one for further in where it might not get all the "dirt and" that @Mini Horses was referring to, hoping that the worst of the "dirt and" will come off on the ones closer to the door.  Plus  the one I got has more dark brown in it so won't show stuff as much.  Might put one at the door off the porch into the kitchen too....  Wish the utility room was at an "entry door" instead on the other side of the DR.  A mudroom is the greatest thing.  Had one in the last couple of places I lived.....Also got some of the "coasters" for the furniture for the LR... and some others that are supposed to slide well on rugs... to use on the legs of the bureaus.  We'll see.  The ones for the hard floors are like felt.  I tried the ones that actually stick to the bottom of the piece of furniture, to put on the bottom of the tall "carousel" that I got to put the dvd movies and stuff in.  It is not as nice as the one that I have that is more of a piece of furniture.... I may keep the bigger one in the DR and the nicer one in the LR.  Wanted to try the stick on kind, for that,  and got some that just go under the legs of the chairs too.  Not terribly expensive, not real cheap, but if they protect the finish for awhile then I am happy.  He//, I went through 5 kinds of aggravation to get the floors done, want to enjoy looking at them for awhile!!!!!

Brought up some more drawers this morning, and a couple of boxes.  One more trip of drawers.  Problem is, right now I don't have a truck to put stuff on so can't bring up the actual bureaus to put the drawers back into unless I go get one of ds's trucks... but they are all full size and my little trucks work better for me to lay a blanket in and load since I don't have to pick stuff up so high. Just put them near it and gently tip into the back of the little truck, and slide in on a blanket.   And I don't want to make an all day project out of it or move a whole bunch of stuff yet.... I am going to go through some of the clothes in these drawers too.... See alot that ought to go into a yard sale and Goodwill....
Dumped one big plastic bagful of shredded papers in the shelter.  Will open the last bag of shavings and mix more tomorrow.

 Ought to be pretty nice tomorrow, clouding up later, then rain Sun eve and Monday.  Temps dropping 20 degrees by Monday eve and windy. Possible snow flurries as they are saying parts of WVa could get 3-12" of snow.... Ohio valley supposed to get a good storm out of it.  Cold Tuesday and then a little more moderate Wed-Fri.  Think they are saying more rain next weekend.  

So I am going to go down the hill and try boxing more stuff. I keep looking at the BR and trying out different placements of furniture/bed in my mind,  so that when I do get some of it up here I will have a pretty good idea of where I want things and not have to move them too much I hope.....
Forgot about going to see if I could get some plain shelving type boards to make some sort of shelves for the lower cabinets. Oh well, I will be out again next week.  PT and testing and such.  I think I am going to try to move a couple loads of boxes tomorrow since it will still be not too cold, and not yet raining.  Then can spend time inside when it is colder Monday and wet..... Have to go get shavings on Monday...  I use the bales of shavings to stabilize the  sides of the shelter inside,  in the front where the door zips up.... door's about 3 ft wide, in the middle of the end, with 3+ feet on each side that aren't really attached to anything when the door is up..... so the shavings act as a solid piece inside and the bales of straw are on the outside, so when I zip the door down on each side it is fairly tight  and firm.  I need a couple of pieces of scrap pipe, that I can slide in the bottom of the end piece...... that I asked ds about.... some junk stuff laying around up at the farm somewhere.... hate to buy new pipe for that.  But so far....no results. 

Going to measure the couple of walls here to see if the double bureau I have will fit where I am thinking to put it.... then the "sewing center/table"  will go on the other wall.  Trying to stay off the wall that is going to be torn open whenever the bathroom gets done.  I am really discouraged by the slowness of everything.  Oh well. maybe it is for the better....Never know why things happen as they do.  
All I can say is that I better get real mobile fast after the replacements... cuz a wheel chair or a walker is not going to fit through the bathroom door......and the bathroom is not going to get done before spring by the looks of it.....and it is not going to be in pieces when I am needing it to be functional....

Guess that's it for now.  Getting hungry, time to go down the hill, eat something, and pack some more stuff !!!!


----------



## thistlebloom

Cardboard pieces work well for helping you visualize furniture placement.
A lot easier to move around too.


----------



## Baymule

When my Mom moved in with us, we were having the master bedroom and bathroom remodeled for her. So she slept in the middle bedroom and used the hallway bathroom. But the door was only 23" wide. So I got her out of bed and into the wheelchair, then down the hall. I parked her walker in the bathroom, transferred her from the wheelchair to the walker and she could make it to the toilet. 

So for you-if you are on a walker, get 2. You can pick one up pretty cheap at Goodwill. Put it in the bathroom so you can get to the door, then transfer to the other one.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  Was 29 but up to the 50's now. Brought some stuff up and did the chickens.  Going to go fill all the buckets so that they are there at the shelter for the rain tomorrow and I don't have to cart them in the rain, just feed.  Going to make another trip or 2 down the hill and get stuff in the house; so that I can work on putting away and sorting clothes when it is rainy outside, tomorrow.   Also plan to take car to co-op because one tire has a slow leak.  Get it checked out/fixed for now,  and see about ordering a new set of winter tires for it.  One tire is worn so will replace a pair.  There is a slight shimmy in it and don't know if a tire is out of balance or needs alignment. 

@Baymule  good idea, but I can barely turn around in the bathroom.  Don't think that a 2nd walker would help but be more in the way most of the time.... Literally, there is about a 4x5 area between the vanity/sink at one end and the tub at the other end and the toilet right next to/behind the door.  I am expecting to be able to use the crutches some with the knee replacements by the time I get home.  At least they don't take up much room.  I would literally have to be on the walker and just back up 2 steps to the toilet.   But the whole make it bigger was for the tub removal/replacement anyway. Still having the "hole" there, was kinda the idea to just make it easier. No door to have to work around.  I may still take it off the hinges for after the surgery anyway.  

Headed out for a load of feed then down the hill for another load of stuff.....Partly sunny, some clouds. not bad.


----------



## farmerjan

Sun eve.  got the chickens all settled for the night and feeders full . Buckets filled today and plenty out there for tomorrow and then Tuesday morning.   They will have to come out for water tomorrow though. It will be too messy to put them in there.  They get one at night and it is gone in the morning.  Have a couple that are kinda crippled that I like to make sure get to eat and drink without having to travel too far.  

Made a 2nd trip.  Got one of the bureaus in the back of the car and some boxes around it.  Am going to vacuum the place where I want it and give it a good going over with some furniture stuff, then get the drawers in it.  Tomorrow.  My knees hurt from the 2 trips and carrying, and even though I don't bring a stuffed car full..... it's enough to make me hurt.

Anyone else ever take CELEBREX  ???? PT guys thought that it might help with the pain... inflammation.....   but I am not seeing any results.  Got heartburn the first 2 days, so make sure I have a meal in me first.... but no effects that I can see.  They thought it might help me to get through until the replacements can be done. I don't know how inflamed the knees are,  but I feel like they are rubbing the nerves together on the bone..... sharp pain.  Going to give it a little bit but don't hold out much hope at this point.  Maybe if is more gradual?????

Heading down the hill.  Going to box some more stuff and shred more paper.  Might try to load a few things in the car tonight since it is supposed to be raining by midnight.  See what I get accomplished.  Don't want to be doing it in the rain in the morning and I hate to come up with an empty car.  
Looks like @Mini Horses is going to get some more rain then us... but we are also in line for a few snow flurries if the cold front moves down faster.  Think she is going to get more T-storm type weather.  

Got the rest of the baseboard heater panels on in the LR and hall where the floors got done,  and the switchplate and plug covers in the LR that I took off to paint.  Going to get all the paint and stain and stuff into the house from off the front porch tomorrow before it gets real cold.  Got some bags to go to the dumpsters but not going to load them tonight.  They can wait for another day when I go down the hill in the daylight.  Thought that I would just make a big trip from here with the truck.....got a bunch of stuff at the other house to take too... was going to go from here, to old house, and then past to the dumpsters. But I am going to do it on a not rainy day.....


----------



## thistlebloom

Do you own a hand truck? I'm picturing you being able to stack a few boxes on it and roll it into the house. That would be way less weight bearing pain on your knees. I use one for the large flower pots at my jobs. I even use them up and down stairs. Just put a tie down around whatever I'm hauling to keep it stable. The ones with pneumatic tires are easier to roll than the hard tired ones, and go up and down stairs easier too.


----------



## Baymule

If your bathroom is that small, just put up grab bars everywhere.


----------



## Mini Horses

Heck, probably can hold onto the fixtures.  🤔. Sounds like a camper bathroom.  Been in my share of those.  You'll work it out!   At least it's all on one level and access to kitchen sounds better.

I have the rains and big winds today but, warm now.  Cold coming tonight.  You guys get any snow?   Might as well unpack inside in this.


----------



## Baymule

Grab bars next to the toilet and in the shower can be a real help.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday noon.  Rainy, wet, not too cold yet.  Temps supposed to drop tonight.  Looks like the rain is about done on the radar.  Haven't looked at the rain gauge up close but looks like an inch.

Yes, I have a hand truck to bring the boxes in.  Pain to haul it back and forth, but that makes more sense.  Been using it here at new house.  It is helpful.  I just have to remember to take it back to the other house !!!!!

Loaded the last 5 drawers from the other bureau last night before the weather came in.  Did put in some more boxes this morning.  

Going to go to the co-op and see if they are busy to check out this tire.  

Got a farm for tues and thurs and sat.  I will stop on the way home thurs and drop meters at another farm that tests their own (owner sampler) .  After testing Sat morning, I will swing back and pick up their samples and such after I get done at the sat morn farm.   
The farm I took my 6 heifers to, is the farm I am testing Thurs..... 4 of the 6 have calved and are milking.  Will be interesting to see how they are doing. I miss seeing the jerseys at the nurse cow pasture though.... but at least they will be coming back one day after the knees are done.  Not like I sold them..... 

Called about the chickens, figuring the first of the year.  Seems this year was not normal for them, not many hogs, and they are back to killing chickens.  Have an appt for next tues....  25-30 as I will  not be able to handle more than that,  to cut up into parts.  NOT what I was expecting and really not what I need right now... but better than having them get so terribly big.   So, now I HAVE TO get the one freezer emptied and cleaned and try to make room.... in the next week.  I will take them up on Monday eve, pick up on Wed after they are cooled and in the coolers.  Which means I have to wash the freezers out too, to make sure they are clean.  Got to get the kitchen cleaned up so I can get them all cut and then vacuum packed. Need the kitchen table here so I can sit and do some of the cutting sitting down.   OMG  one more thing.....  I can't believe it.  
Guess I better get going here and get the rest of the stuff in the house and go take the car to get the tire checked.


----------



## Mini Horses

How many live birds do you have now? 🤔. I mean, does this mean a second batch out there after this 30? There's that feast or famine thing........work and all.  I had about 8 hrs to do, suddenly another 40ish...so every day this week rather than one.  It's our life. Do the shuffle..... 


We got heavy rain before daybreak, some light stuff mid day and winds -- wow!! -- couple hrs early afternoon.   Strange day.

So are your cows recent calves yours, or part of his?   Just curious...I know he feeds and gets the milk, he should.  IMO that's a good trade for you.  On his side, he may want a "share"...some depends on calf care, of course.   I bought a bred mare one year and seller wanted foal but, we negotiated.  Foal would carry his farm name, we cared for and delivered to him at wean.  He sold, we split the sales price.   Was a great deal as it turned out.  Deals can be fun...or not...but we knew each other's farms, and care,  as you do there.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Getting colder, and breezy. Tomorrow is supposed to be very windy.  
@Mini Horses ;
There are over 100 cornish out there right now from the ones I got from the "left-behinds" .... If I do approx 30,  I will make 3 trips, but I cannot manage to do any more at one time,  with all this trying to move.  
I vacuumed and got the one bureau cleaned, and ready to put the drawers in.  Got to take the clothes in them, out,  and will wash them.  Not much in a couple of them.  Will try to move the other single bureau maybe in the morning.  Then the "double" dresser will have to wait a few days for the truck. 
 DS said that he hopes to get to it this week... he is going to take a few days off since the boss is back this week.  So tomorrow I will get the rest of the stuff out of the 2wd so they can get to the shift lever,  and the heater core under the dash.  I have to stop and pick up some parts he ordered that were delivered to the store in town.  Going right through there so convenient.
I did move the smaller DVD cabinet that I like this afternoon late, threw a half dozen more boxes in there too.  Brought the power head for the vacuum up so I could do part of the floor in the bedroom to put the bureau in.  Going to see if I can get the table in the back of the car;  the legs are off so the big thing is the top.... I think it is too big around but will measure.  I'd like to get the computer moved into the DR so that I can rearrange the BR better.  Plus, stay off the rug with shoes;  the plastic is still on the rug in most spots,  but it is a pain and I would like to walk in and straight back to the DR with stuff and have a decent place to sit to do computer work for work or eat a bite and do other stuff.  If I can get the other bureau up here, at least it will be up here to get it situated and drawers in it too.  Then I can get clothes put away instead of in boxes....and the baskets.  

Yeah, shuffle the work schedule.... sometimes it gets to me too,  but then when I need to do something I can make it work most times.  So you deal....and be thankful for the extra money...

The calves are mine.  I offered to split them, told him that I needed to do something for him and he was VERY ADAMANT that no, he would not take anything because the cows were going to be contributing milk into the tank.  He wanted to give me a percentage for the milk they make, and I said ABSOLUTELY NOT.  That he was doing me a favor to take and milk them so I didn't have to sell them or try to deal with them with additional nurse calves on them since my knees ache so.  So we are at a stalemate.... 3 bull calves and 1 heifer so far.  I will do my best to convince him to sell the 3 bull calves since I have no way to take care of them with no cows here to put them on, no ability to do so with everything else that is going on.  They are 1/2 angus and 1/2 dairy (heifers are all jersey/hol and 2 are straight jersey).  No point in them feeding extra bull calves....I am not even in love with the heifer calf..... I don't have any special breedings there,  to want to keep her for a special reason.  We'll talk about it on Thursday.  I am going to take them a few more whole chickens out of the freezer since there will be so many to kill.  They are always giving me some sausage or venison or something every time I go there.   I wish we were closer neighbors.......

Okay, knees got a little break, time to get up and do something more.  I am thinking that I might try to load the other bureau tonight, but there are no outside lights so on second thought, no, will wait for the morning.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday.  COLD and WINDY !!!!!  Was 36 this morning so not freezing but the wind is cold.  Chickens are mostly staying in the shelter or in the underbrush around the holly tree and the pines behind the shelter. 
Brought up the rocking chair that was my grandparents and a half dozen boxes.  Got all unloaded and in the house.  

All the paint/stain is in the house and in the under the stairs closet area.  Got the baseboard panels on and the switch covers on.  Got all the boxes of bottles in the car for the farm this afternoon.  Got the list of things that I need to do, including cleaning out the 2wd truck for the heater core replacement.   Going to leave about 1 to do the errands and not have to rush.   I am going to work on the kitchen cabinets for a little bit before I go.  That ought to open up some space to "pile more junk".... I have PT early tomorrow, then the rest of the day I can do house stuff.  I do need to get that freezer emptied and cleaned out and repacked so I can find room for the chickens.  Maybe this weekend while I am packing more stuff;  since I need for it to defrost a little.  I can do some, sit and pack some or whatever.... I want to get the other bureaus moved... I think that the double one will fit in the car as it is not real high... so maybe I can get all that moved and then the bed will be left in there.  Also noticed I have pictures to take down..... still alot to pack in the other rooms... but I am making progress.  
Gotta go get some feed for the chickens for this afternoon and to hold them over for the morning til I get here after PT.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I watched a new video on the YouTube channel "Our Wyoming Life" where Mike talked about the cost of ranching in 2020.  (I have posted the video past my signature.)  You know a whole lot about ranching (and farming and raising chickens and ...).  It seems crazy that we in America are letting our small farmers and ranchers fail due to rising costs and falling commodity prices.  What do you think we as America as a whole and Americans as individuals could and maybe should be done, if anything?

Senile Texas Aggie






You may not have seen this post on my journal of the Tanya Tucker song, so I will post it again here on your journal:


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  I don't know what else to add to Mike's video.  I don't know the answer anymore.  As was discussed awhile back, parity would help.  But as long as you have a country that has the "cheap food" mentality, it will not change.  The big companies that control the processing plants controls the food supply.  The regulations that have buried the small processor were looking like they would get more reasonable.... with the new administration that looks to be coming in, gov't control, gov't regulations and the whole mentality of the gov't being better to "manage things",   you are not looking at it becoming easier for the small guy to open up a new processing facility. 
My advice is to find a local farmer, and start buying direct so that they can put more of the food money in their own pocket while they still can.  And develop a relationship  with them so you will be able to find food.  Support farmer markets.  And get a little prepared because if the value of the dollar starts to fall, your money is not going to be worth near what it is right now, and you will not be able to buy what you need.   Listen to some of the other of the more radical democrats.... talking about the taxes and what they are going to need to be able to "take care of" and "help" the poor to become equal.....  I am not a pessimist.... he// I'm a farmer.... we have to be the ultimate optimist....  to believe that the crops will grow, the weather will work with us, this year will be better than last..... But  I am also a realist..... and it is not looking good for our future....we are cruising for a fall.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve.  Cold breezy making it feel colder.  Supposed to get down in the 20's ..... it is DECEMBER..... doesn't mean that I like it though.  

Did PT then some errands/shopping.  Then back here to do the chickens and pack all the samples.  Then  I have been working on a few things here in the house.   I will go down the hill and maybe pack some more stuff.  At least get some more boxes taped back up to I can have them ready.  
 Have to get all the meters in the truck tomorrow,  for testing during the day and then for dropping off at the other farm; plus the hoses for that farm and the longer hoses that the other farm uses;  I will drop off meters & hoses for that farm,  on my way home so they can do their owner sampler test.  I will pick that up on Saturday morning, after I test the farm that I have set up for then.  It will be cold again tomorrow, getting the stuff ready that I can tonight.  I won't bring anything up the hill in the morning since I will be pushing for time to get the chickens done and all and leave by 10:30 to be at the farm by noon to set up. 
 Not looking forward to tomorrow ..... getting closer and closer to wanting to retire.... Just don't want to have to deal with all this cold.  I want to sit and drink a cup of hot cocoa and stay in and stay warm......

We had 1.6 inches rain the other day.  I brought the rain gauge in so it doesn't freeze and crack.  If it rains and isn't too cold I may stick it out but for the season it is in.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Senile_Texas_Aggie 

I feel the need to have production in the quantities being demanded by stores just puts a small farmer at an almost insurmountable position.    Years back there wasn't the cities and communities with density of today.  Lifestyles are more elaborate, more expensive and more dependent on mass production and mostly ready to use/eat foods.  

So the large orders promote the need for greater production.  Most without the regard for taste, nutrition, variety and good stewardship of the lands.  Animals, well a lot of the heritage breeds don't work fast enough...genetic diversity...look at CCX chickens.  It's a specialized breed for everything...more meat, more milk, more eggs...and so on.  If you live in the right areas, where there are no or few really large, commercial ops, farmers like Jan can almost survive, sometimes close to break even but, with added value items helping.   Hay, extra grain sales, etc.

I surely believe in supporting your local farmer and small, local businesses.  I don't see enough coming from that to resolve the problem.  In some communities there are enough small farmers to form a co-op which can combine their "products" to produce a larger quantity to sell.  This can help them become more marketable for the larger buyers.  The continued rise in the costs of all that is needed to produce is killer!!  Equipment, fuel, fertilizer, seed, land, water, feeds, insurance and just keep going -- especially with no discount for the little guy consumer.

Farming is done by and for the love of it.  . Maybe a DNA fault of the best kind? 😁

Maybe we could use some of these genetics to improve the politicians.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Not looking forward to tomorrow ..... getting closer and closer to wanting to retire.... Just don't want to have to deal with all this cold.  I want to sit and drink a cup of hot cocoa and stay in and stay warm....



I can relate!!


----------



## Baymule

If someone isn't raising their own food, then do as @farmerjan said and find a farmer, better yet, find several farmers. Stock up on essentials, when you think you have enough, stock up some more. We are in for a rough ride.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Not looking forward to tomorrow ..... getting closer and closer to wanting to retire.... Just don't want to have to deal with all this cold. I want to sit and drink a cup of hot cocoa and stay in and stay warm......



Miss @farmerjan,

I hope you will be able to do that by this time next year.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Got home from the farm I tested, after dropping off the meters, hoses,  and sample bottles for the other farm to owner sampler.  Was going to fill waterers for the chickens but they still have one nearly full and it was dark and I said THW it.... tomorrow morning I will fill all them.  There's feed in the feeder and they were all settled.  I will want to get up here at a decent time to pack samples and do some other stuff.... got a "clothes rack" for hanging stuff on.... have to get the hangers and get some of these clothes hung that were washed and dried on the line.... it will get some of the mess and baskets of laundry sorted out... I will try to bring some stuff up in the morning as it is supposed to rain again Friday aft/eve????? So a load early would be good. 
Testing went well.  5 of the 6 heifers I took up to them have calved.  1of the 2 jerseys, is just 2 days fresh.... but the other 4 are milking decent, for only being fresh a month.  I am glad they are hitting close to the average of the herd.....not bad for 30-40 days fresh.  The one jersey is a little less but that is to be expected.  2 of the others are doing really well and the one is okay... she will probably not be that great a milker.  Her udder is not very well put together... and I told them that if she doesn't measure up that she can come back and I will try to put a couple calves on her. She will probably milk decent this time around... but her udder has very little center ligament support, so will probably look more like a "basketball" in a lactation or 2 .  Not desireable but she can raise a calf or maybe 2 at a time.  They are satisfied with them so far and that is good.  No real attitudes or kicking problems thank goodness. 
3 bull and 2 heifer calves.... going to try to see if the one neighbor here wants any of them.... I have gotten him some calves in the past.  Will sell the 3 bulls at least.  They have a calf buyer but he only buys holstein bull calves;  no crossbreds.  Hoping the other heifer calves soon......If necessary, I will go get them and sell them..... not especially needing the crossbred heifers either... but not going to give them away price wise.   Something to deal with in the next few days.  I might just pay them to raise the heifer calves up to weaning and then can deal with them just feeding daily in the barn lot at the nurse cow barn. 

I am going down the hill and get a shower and get something to eat and go to bed.  Got to take the blanket with me and maybe I can get the other single bureau loaded in the morning to come up and a bunch of clothes and hangers for the ones here.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad your heifers are doing good, that's a load off your mind. You are moving small stuff to your house, when are you going to load up and move the big stuff? Do you have a move out date at the rental house?


----------



## farmerjan

Friday noon.   Got up and went to load some stuff and realized I still had half the meters in the car after I dropped off the ones at the other farm last eve.  So loaded a bunch of boxes that weren't heavy on them and brought them up.  Then made another trip after unloading the meters into the storage container I keep in the carport and moved the double bureau and a few more boxes.  Got up here and a friend was going by and stopped.  There was a hawk with a meat bird in the yard.  So that explains the few I have been finding with their heads, necks and wings all eaten. 
Just one more thing.   Just what I needed..... guess they will be staying inside more which is where so many of them were when I went out there.  Of course, it took off and went where I could not take a shot to scare it off. I left the chicken out in the yard, where I can take a better shot towards it from the house area.... and shoot towards the christmas tree field when there is no one there.  They are only open on Sat and Sun and only for 3 weekends. 
Went and got the buckets of feed filled since the weather is supposed to be rainy... possible little bit of snow/ice/sleet... It is about 45 or so out there.  Little sun early but very cloudy now. 

Going to pack the samples and get them sent out.  Then work on getting the bureau where I want it, cleaned/polish the wood and get the drawers in it and the clothes that are in baskets all put away.  That will make things neater and give me more room to put boxes when I move them. 

Big stuff won't get moved for another couple of weeks.... I want to have as much of the smaller stuff moved so out of the way.  Then move the bigger pieces of furniture, couch, corner computer


----------



## farmerjan

I wrote a bunch other stuff and it didn't get posted.  
Mostly, I want things to be as decided as if DS gets some friends to help move stuff, I do not want him pushing me to hurry up and all that because he has other things to do.... I want things pretty well ready for  them to move it, and where to put it.  He seems to think he knows more and better about most everything lately and I am not going to listen to him complain that this should have been done or that should have been thought of..... or that he has to get done because he has to go do something else....
So I want to have as much stuff moved out of the way, and then they will be able to get in and get the bigger stuff without having smaller stuff in the way there or here.  
The freezers will be the biggest pain, I have to empty them and then get all the frozen food moved too.  

I need to get more stuff packed in boxes right now.  It's a pain to try to do some of this when I am juggling work around it too.  I have got to get the new house a little bit more organized now that I have been just bringing boxes up.... and then I will be able to move around in here better too.  
My computer is not acting right... I sure hope it is not going to quit......got to have it for work....


----------



## Baymule

Edit out the shoot the predator part. Just saying.....


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Edit out the shoot the predator part. Just saying.....


yeah, done.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat noon time.  I got up and left at 3:45 a.m. to go test.  That went fine, did the computer work and then went to get the meters and samples and do all the computer work at the other farm.   That takes a little longer because I have to input all the info on breedings, calvings, dry offs etc..... Finally got back to new house about 11:30 ish.  Chicken was pretty well eaten that i left out for the hawk.... the rest had been locked in and they were very glad to get out as the waterer and feeders were empty.  The hawk is no where to be seen... but there are lots of cars in and out next door at the chirstmas tree farm so I expect it took off as soon as the first truck came in.  I filled the waterers, and put the filled feeders back inside the shelter.   If I had it fenced.... I could have an LGD on the property..... Need a heating system before I need the fencing though.....

It started with sprinkles and then rain and it rained most of the night.  1.2 inches total..... ground is very soggy. So glad that I got the feed and shavings out to the shelter yesterday before it got wet.  It is mostly still cloud covered.... chilly in the low 40's I think....  Supposed to get windier later on....slight chance of some snow on Sun night or early Mon morning.....
Still neither of my trucks is running.  I am fit to be tied.  Going to call and cancel the chicken killing for Tuesday as I am not taking them in the car.  Seems none of the other trucks are available either..... I didn't expect the 2wd drive to be done yet, but this is BS with the 4x4..... Just get a new fuel pump and see if that is the problem as nothing else that has been tried is working.  Ignition module, new,  fuel regulator switch new, but wait, wait ,wait.....

So I am going to get something to eat and then work on getting clothes in the drawers of the 2 bureaus that are here and then bring up the other one either later or tomorrow.  If I bring it up later, then I can get it situated and everything will be out of the bedroom except the bed and little night table next to the bed with the lamp and clock radio...... on to emptying the next room.   I forgot to measure the kitchen table top so will try to remember it the next trip down there.... maybe get it moved if possible so that I can get the computer situated temporarily.  The roll top desk I have, and the computer hutch thing will probably go in the LR.  The computer hutch could house the TV but I think it is too wide.... need to measure that too.... although I am thinking that I might sell it and use the rolltop.  It is not an antique..... but it is a big one.  Bought it at a reduced price years ago because the roll top is out of it.  Need to get it put back in.....But there is no place for a tower for a desktop computer....and I like the idea of closing the hutch doors and hiding the "messy desk"..... maybe I will just buy a new laptop instead of replacing the desktop.... maybe I ought to throw the whole computer stuff away if they are going to start doing more "tracking" of stuff as AOC wants to do with identifying and then basically denying Trump supporters things like jobs and such......
Problem for another day.

So, time for some food, and then some work in the house.  It is damp out so feels chilly/cold..... going to get the samples packed too so they are done and out of the way.   Less stuff in the house to work around....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, ran to Wendy's (2 miles away;  closer than going to the other house)  and got chili to warm up and get something in my stomach.  Doing stuff in the house, dresser drawers in and had to sit for a minute.  It is chilly out, little bit of a breeze.  Got the samples packed to be shipped on Monday.   Making a little progress on floor space....... 

Saw some small christmas cactus at the convenience store the other day,  that I just might treat myself to.  I used to have some and they got frozen out one year.  White one and a red/pink one.  Don't need them but sure wouldn't mind having them.  Usually I wait til after the holidays and buy left overs at a real discounted price.....most can be salvaged with some TLC.  Okay, break over, time for some more progress......


----------



## farmerjan

Going on 8 p.m.  Pretty much got all the clothes sorted, stuff put away in drawers, and piles of stuff to be washed.  Went out about dark and put the chickens in, filled feeders and the waterer and shut it up so the hawk can't harass them in the morning.  There were quite a few cars in and out of the christmas tree farm all day so no problems.  Should be busy tomorrow  after church time for the rest of the afternoon.  

I plan to bring up the last dresser and get everything else out of the bedroom except the bed & nightstand with the light and clock radio.  Maybe try to pack a few more boxes and sandwich them in the car too.  Knees have about had it for the day.... just realized why I am tired since I tested this morning too.....
The weather is calling for chilly ;  40's to low 50's,  but partly to mostly sunny except for the outside chance of a little snow/flurries Monday morning.  So I will probably start washing and hanging out some laundry Monday.  Some is stuff that needs to be gone through, but am going to get them clean and packed in a couple of boxes out of the way for now.  There are things that I know I can't get in, but they are only a size smaller so I am thinking that if the knees get fixed, then I will be getting alot more exercise so might get back into them.  Mostly jeans that are not at all worn.  Other stuff I will make a box of stuff to get rid of as I take it off the line.....plus there are sheets and blankets that have been packed and they need to be aired out and/or washed.
Making progress slowly but surely.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Good jeans never go out of style.  😁


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Good jeans never go out of style.  😁


No, they just go out of "size"


----------



## farmerjan

It is a nice decent sunny day.  Temps in the upper 40's but no wind so not bad.  Don't know if it will last due to the forecast..... POSSIBLE lt snow.... they are really not sure of this but have a winter watch on.  
Got the bureau and some boxes packed and brought up to new house.  Let the chickens out and watered and fed.  Will fill feed buckets and bring back since we have the potential for some rain/snow/whatever tonight and into tomorrow. DS just called and said that he has to go in at midnight.  His boss wasn't  feeling good Thursday, came in part of friday and finally took off at noon when ds was planning to be off.  Now he says he doesn't feel very good and had planned to do a bunch of stuff today.  Jim also has not been feeling good for a week but won't go to the clinic.... So,  no one around today, as I told ds to go home and get some more sleep and double up on his supplements.  Guess I will double up on mine even though I feel fine.  Haven't been close to either of them for days....

DS did say that he was tired of not being able to figure out what was wrong with the 4x4..... meaning Jim is not able to do what needs doing........ I am, needless to say,  totally sick of the BS and said that I would get the local garage that did the brake line on the other truck a few months back,  to just come get it.  And that is ABSOLUTELY the last time jim will touch one of my vehicles. I decided that since ds sent him up to do the ignition module that I would be gracious.....it only required taking out 3 bolts where it then is plugged back into the side of the starter.... but he cannot seem to get the one bolt out now and it is stripped.  It will need to be probably tapped and drilled out..... but after all this I am totally done.  Won't tell ds if I have any problems anymore either...  just call Waynes repair to come get whatever it is if ds is not going to do it himself.  He said he wanted to take the 2wd over to the friends  place, where he uses the "pit" to work on things..... to be able to get under it to do stuff like if it were on a lift.... so he could pull the transmission and get the clutch and all done on it.... but he just doesn't feel up to it.  I was going to go get him and bring him back to his truck after we took it over there.  So today, is not going to see any progress.  I feel bad that he is not feeling good.  Don't want to be anywhere near either of them if they are sick. 

So, I am going to go down the hill and get some more stuff I think, then I can work later at the house.  Watching the weather forecasts.  They are really IFFY on whether we will get any real snow..... all depends on the timing.... but I would suspect that there is a good possibility that we will get some with the elevation here. 
I am gathering up a bunch of stuff to put in the dumpsters when I go down the hill too.  Tired of waiting for the truck to make a full load... will just put a bunch of the bags/boxes in the back of the car and drop it when I go by.  Then put more boxes in the car to come back up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry everyone is sick and you are right to stay away!     

Hate when an auto goes down.  I just picked up a battery cable end to replace on my truck.  It broke at a point and I've had a clamp on it until I had a chance to get to a store with one.  All week been too many and wrong hours to get there.   3 places today and found one that will work.  Since tomorrow I work a long day, at least Tue before I get to it.  

Did get to feed store and gas station too.   Just finished filling feed and water in coops so less in morning with early leave to get to work site.  Glad it is last day of early!!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is now pitch dark.  Got the chicken feed out to the shelter and the birds in and feeders filled.  BUT, the water is now only trickling out of the hose.  Took the nozzle off thinking it was clogged..... but not that.  Waterer was 1/2 filled, and I got it about 3/4  then put it in the shelter and closed them up for the night.  Went to the hydrant and pushed the handle down;  came in and checked to see if the breaker had kicked off but it is fine and there is water in the house.  So tomorrow I will take the end of the hose off the outside hydrant and see if there is water..... if so then there is a blockage somewhere in the hose.  about 3 or 4 different hoses put together... so I will take them apart and see if I can find it.  ALWAYS SOMETHING.  

Went back down the hill to get some more stuff.  Planned to get the table but got the 4 kitchen chairs, the leaf for the table, a 2 shelf smaller bookcase that was convenient that I am going to put the computer on in the bedroom for now, and a half dozen boxes of odd stuff that were convenient and fit in the car.  The table will fit in the car without the leaf.... but I cannot find the 4 legs.  They are in the storage room at the house, probably behind a bunch of boxes I have in there.  This table came from my parents house in CT when they finally sold it and moved completely to NH.  There was another table that I had that I have been using in the other house so didn't bother to set this one up.  It is a nicer, heavier, sturdier table, formica top, nothing special but decent,  and nicer chairs, so will use it here.  So, all I have to do it move some stuff around to find the legs as I know they were in that storage room.  If I use this bookcase for a temp computer desk then it will work and having it in the bedroom here is fine.  I can then move stuff into the DR without worrying about blocking the table as I don't have to have it to eat on at this point anyway.  This bookcase will give me a place to put some papers, bills, stuff that comes in the mail that I want here since the computer and internet access is here.  They have been getting piled so actually will work okay as a temp desk, until I get the real desk set up. 

DS just texted me and said that he got the truck moved over to the friends place and will see about getting the clutch and all done the end of the week.  He got all the parts he ordered. We'll see.  Guess he didn't need me to take him back to his truck.  

Going to bring the small convection oven up so I can heat stuff up here in the evenings. Then at least I can work for awhile and not get too hungry.  I have PBJ and am going in to make a sandwich and get the other bureau moved where I want it and all the wood "dusted/polished" and the drawers put in it.  Then I can get the oddball stuff out of the bedroom and it will be pretty much organized waiting on the bed and the night table. Maybe I can actually keep it neat for awhile.  I am a terrible housekeeper and a clutterer.....  

Looks like @Mini Horses is going to get more rain out of this than we are, and that we might get an inch of snow.  It has sure gotten cold since the sun went down.  It feels damper too.  But once this goes by we are supposed to have a week of no precip.... and temps back into the 50's by mid-end of the week.  That works for me!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Our local weather says rains with poss light snow eastern shore, maybe even Richmond.  I expect cold rain.  It's a work day, so whatever.  🤔  don't want snow, not even thrilled with rain!   All prepped....toss hay, open coops and go.

Hope it's sunshine Tuesday....home.


----------



## Baymule

Sorry your son and Jim don't feel good. Hope they don't have Covid, if they do, hope it isn't a bad case, but you stay away! Take Elderberry syrup, you can buy the dried berries on Amazon. It is for flu virus, it may help for covid virus too. 

Little by little you are moving stuff, not much longer. In the winter, I sometimes have to haul buckets of water in my wagon to the animals. I turn off the cut off valves I have at each faucet, open and drain the faucet. I cut the water on, fill buckets, turn it back off and haul buckets to animals. We usually have hard freezes that only last a few days to a week or so. 

Your truck will probably get fixed this time, since somebody else is going to work on it.


----------



## farmerjan

Chilly this morning.  We got a dusting, maybe a 1/2 inch or so.  It is cloudy and only in the low 30's  but it is melted off the roads.  
Water is frozen in the hydrant...... maybe this is not a frost proof hydrant????  So will have to wait for it to thaw, and will have to carry some water to them in the meantime.  
  It is supposed to be in the 20's, then 30's,  at night but up in the 40's, and maybe low 50's, and sunny after today when the clouds will move off.   So it will thaw and I can figure it out.  Might need to fill a couple of buckets then shut the faucet off in the middle of the day when it is still warmer, and see if the water in the faucet goes back down like the frost proof hydrants are supposed to. Change my routine a bit so that I do not have to carry water.
Chickens will be going as soon as I have a truck to take them.... Talked to the man this morning, and he was fine, he said they had a good number to do anyway tomorrow.... so as soon as I know what is what, I will call him.  

Brought up one of the LR chairs this morning and a couple of boxes.  Going to work on  getting the rest of the stuff in the house,  into cabinets and drawers today.  Then I will work at the other house to box up more, mostly in the kitchen and stuff from the desk.  Got to get a shower curtain rod, and I want a curved one so I am not feeling hemmed in and keep hitting the curtain.  If I get the one that is tension, then I can use it anywhere. 
Also need to get the little felt thingy's that go on the bottom of the kitchen chairs.  They are pretty cheap.  May as well try to not tear up the floor in the DR either.  

So have to carry more water to the chickens and then take the samples to go out to UPS.  Maybe put in a load of clothes so they can get hung tomorrow.  I have PT at 8 a.m. tomorrow, so will do errands then.  No need to make a special trip today.  
Snow tires are in for the car, so will try to fit that in sometime.  Have a farm for Tues, Wed eve/Thurs morn (2x) and I think Friday..... one called me and left a message that they want to do right after Christmas, so that is fine.  

Got to get the rest of the stuff out of the car and carry some more water.....


----------



## farmerjan

Chilly this morning.  We got a dusting, maybe a 1/2 inch or so.  It is cloudy and only in the low 30's  but it is melted off the roads.  
Water is frozen in the hydrant...... maybe this is not a frost proof hydrant????  So will have to wait for it to thaw, and will have to carry some water to them in the meantime.  
  It is supposed to be in the 20's, then 30's,  at night but up in the 40's, and maybe low 50's, and sunny after today when the clouds will move off.   So it will thaw and I can figure it out.  Might need to fill a couple of buckets then shut the faucet off in the middle of the day when it is still warmer, and see if the water in the faucet goes back down like the frost proof hydrants are supposed to. Change my routine a bit so that I do not have to carry water.
Chickens will be going as soon as I have a truck to take them.... Talked to the man this morning, and he was fine, he said they had a good number to do anyway tomorrow.... so as soon as I know what is what, I will call him.  

Brought up one of the LR chairs this morning and a couple of boxes.  Going to work on  getting the rest of the stuff in the house,  into cabinets and drawers today.  Then I will work at the other house to box up more, mostly in the kitchen and stuff from the desk.  Got to get a shower curtain rod, and I want a curved one so I am not feeling hemmed in and keep hitting the curtain.  If I get the one that is tension, then I can use it anywhere. 
Also need to get the little felt thingy's that go on the bottom of the kitchen chairs.  They are pretty cheap.  May as well try to not tear up the floor in the DR either.  

So have to carry more water to the chickens and then take the samples to go out to UPS.  Maybe put in a load of clothes so they can get hung tomorrow.  I have PT at 8 a.m. tomorrow, so will do errands then.  No need to make a special trip today.  
Snow tires are in for the car, so will try to fit that in sometime.  Have a farm for Tues, Wed eve/Thurs morn (2x) and I think Friday..... one called me and left a message that they want to do right after Christmas, so that is fine.  

Got to get the rest of the stuff out of the car and carry some more water.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss Farmerjan,

Have you considered putting freeze caps on your faucets?  They can protect your faucets from freezing.  Here is the link to one sold at Lowes, along with its picture:

freeze cap


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie , thanks but there is only one outside water source and it is a hydrant that comes up out of the ground.  I am thinking that it might not be a good frost proof one, or it might not extend as far down as it should.  I wasn't cutting off the hydrant because  I was filling all the waterers at night and then in the morning was just flipping the 2 over and the other 2 are top fill,  with a small hole in the bottom for the water to "glug glug" out until the surrounding water tray is full.  Then as they drink, the water level goes below the hole and more water comes out.  Since the top is tight, it is sorta like a vacuum..... air goes in and the water comes out.....I't hasn't been cold enough for more than the hose to freeze a bit.... but there was a bite to the air last night and with the nearly constant breeze here..... the "wind chill "  on the hydrant was probably colder than I realized.  I left the hose unattached and hopefully the hydrant will thaw out.  Tomorrow is supposed to be up in the upper 40's they  said just a little bit ago and sunny.  But the hydrant is in a shaded spot so won't thaw as quick as if it was in the sun.  Still, if the air warms up some, it ought to get thawed. 
Since I have PT early, then going to run the couple of errands, I ought to get back by 10 or so.... I have to leave by 1:00 to go test so if I can get it thawed, I will shut it off after filling all the waterers and a couple of buckets for the next morning.... and see if that solves the problems.   Then the meat birds should be processed before we get into real cold weather.  I will not get any more for the winter.  Much easier to only take care of a half dozen purebreds for the winter.  By late Feb or March, if the knees are not done, then I will want to get some so that I can sell in May at the poultry swap.  Just don't want them through the Jan-Feb cold.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have a couple hair dryers that are just kept to thaw a pipe or faucet. Have put a surround on a pipe and let dryer blow into it.  Works well.  Then, put a more permanent cover on that pipe.  Lol.  

Haven't seen the recent possum since I kicked him in the butt until he went thru the fence he was trying to go thru...maybe he went off and died, it was a couple pretty hard kicks.  Ok, really hard!!     No doubt it was severely bruised up.   I was pretty ticked at losing a doz eggs, which it didn't get to finish eating...tough luck!    A bullet or machete will be next hit if it comes back....whatever I have with me.

Your getting things moved nicely.   Congrats!   Hope son feeling better...

You got a dusting.  Glad not more.   I got cold rain.  .  More than I wanted or needed.  Hate even the thought of snow.  Been 10 yrs since a really big snow here and it was 1.5 ft.  That is as bad as 5 ft...not a lot of VDOT equipment since it is a rare occurrence.  They do work hard to spread salt & sand before.  It helps for the occasional 2-4" we sometimes see here.  Holding my breath for a bad hit this winter....only a dusting last 2 yrs.   There are several houses on my end of the road and those with tractors usually try to help clear driveways for this with only a shovel.   That last big snow, I had only a shovel!  it was great to have a neighbors help -- on a tractor!  This year I'm more prepared and while I want to help, I'd prefer it isn't with snow for any of us!


----------



## farmerjan

The last several major snows that hit places like Hampton Roads and other areas, DS has been on a big snowblower for VDOT that got sent down that way to help clear roads because as you said, they don't have the snow equipment we have here in the more snowy mountainous areas.  If that happens, I will catch up with you and maybe he will be in your area.  He said that the one area they got sent to, several of the people along the routes were bringing the guys out hot coffee and soup and a couple had made stews and fed them hot meals.  They were working 12-16 hour shifts.  He likes to get sent to places like that.... or at least he used to.... don't know what things will be like this year....

I will get the foam surround thing for the pipe and that ought to help with the wind chill stuff. Thanks for the idea, I hadn't thought about it.   Since it is out in the open, I really don't want to have a heat tape out there on it although it can be covered I guess. Something to think about because it will be easier to have the hose to water them.  But less birds will be the best thing.  And once these go, I want to move the shelter so that the manure and all will get soaked into the ground too for the garden.  I want to have a couple of smaller, moveable coops for the purebreds but for now they are sharing this shelter.


----------



## Baymule

I use those foam cups for the two faucets at the house. All the other faucets are pipes sticking out of the ground, I should look into the frost free faucets. I always cut off the water to them.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have several of the frost free and love them.  You just have to remember to disconnect any water hoses if it gets to freezing temps.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning.  It was cold this morning, 26 I think.  Went to PT and then came to house.  Going to put on my chore jeans etc, and go out and do the chickens now that it has warmed up some.  Carry some water so they can come out and drink, then carry some more.  Got a load of clothes in the machine and will do at least one more load to hang out.  I had put a bunch of clothes in the car early, brought them up and sorting through...washing and will make a pile of those that don't fit.  Was I ever that small and slim to wear some of them??????
Since I have to go through town on the way to test I figured there was no sense in going after PT.... it's 10+ miles out of the way although it is half way to town if I need to get something.  So I will leave a little early for work and go by and get the few things I have on the list. 
Got to load the meters and hoses for the farm this afternoon now that the back is empty.  

They have revised the forecast a bit and it might get warmer than they were saying last eve.   YAY  Upper 50's and mostly sunny through Friday at least.  

There was a cancellation for the pool at PT and my PT guy wants me to get in and see if I can get some more stretching .  The lack of gravity does help but it is more time consuming to do the pool.  So..... it is after I test on Thursday, and I should have enough time to get done testing and then get there.  At least if it is warmer, I won't hate coming out of the heated covered pool and into the colder air.   I wish there was a pool close that I could use regularly as I do feel much better after getting in and being able to move much more freely.

Just got a call to pick up a herd for another tester.  Not what I want to do,  but I will do it for her.  Her mom is not doing well and has come to live with her.   So there goes my schedule for next Monday.....Oh well.....

Gotta head out to get things done here.  Have a nice day.


----------



## farmerjan

Tues night.  Got here about a half hour ago, brought samples in the house and went out and just locked up the chickens. I will come to the house first in the morning and take water and feed out to them.  It is cold, although the wind has laid down, but it is a still cold....I am tired from testing, PT,  and all.  

I tried the faucet and it ran good.  I think that it just froze because of the wind chilling it and that it was full of water because I had left it on to fill the waterers.  Dodged a bullet I think.  so from now on the hose will get detached from the faucet, and I will try to fill the waterers earlier.   Hose should be pretty well drained out too so hopefully I will be able to use it again tomorrow.  Luckily, I can drain it from both ends as there is a small rise in the ground about halfway out to the chickens..... so will just have to make sure I do that.  

Got caught up in some major traffic when I left to go to work.  So I finally was able to get off the interstate, and went up the local roads to the farm.  Didn't make any stops because I was almost running behind time wise....so didn't get to the store for the few things I wanted to get.  Tomorrow or Thursday.  
Tomorrow morning, I will come do the chickens and put some of the longer hoses in the car for the farm that I am going to do in the afternoon.  I have to go set up so he can run all the wash systems through the meters.  It is fairly close so not a big issue.  I also have to go pick up the 3 samples from the farm I used to test, that still has a few cows for themselves, and since they are registered, they worked out a deal where I send their samples in as part of this other herd and then he can keep his cows registered records up.  I forgot to call him and tell him I was going to this other herd... so I called from the farm, and he was able to weigh the milk this evening and get the samples that I will pick up and send them all out tomorrow.  Worked out good considering that I totally forgot to call him and tell him I was going today.  Too much other stuff on my brain lately.
 So after I set up at the farm for tomorrow's test, I will run over to his place, get the samples, and then come back to the house and pack samples to get sent out.  Then, I hope that I can refill all the waterers, and go get the buckets filled with feed again..... and maybe do a couple more loads of laundry while it is not so terribly cold.  And take the rest of the meters out of the car, I needed 16 tonight but only 12 for the next 3 farms, and maybe be able to go get a load of boxes to bring up.  Might find a few that aren't too heavy to throw in there in the morning, but it is easier to not have too much in there when I have the meters.   I still hope to make at least one trip tomorrow.  Trying to take advantage of the nicer warmer weather to move things.   There is alot of the china in boxes already, extra pieces and stuff, that I could put in  and there is some clothes and stuff.... a couple boxes of towels and misc stuff in the linen closet in the bathroom.  I am sure I can find some stuff to toss in there in the morning that can sit on the front porch when I go set up and then can get a second trip after getting some laundry done.  Have to be back to test at 4:30 in the afternoon.... so I can water and feed the chickens later and they will be in good shape.  Need to move the chairs into the DR , so they are out of the way in the hallway, for bringing in more stuff.  I can get the stuff to put on the bottoms of the chair legs when I go through town.....
I am cold and tired, so going to head down the hill and make something to eat and get a good hot shower and some sleep.  It will be a long enough day tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve.  Just got back to house from testing this eve.  LONGGGGG DAY.   Got up and was real sore.   Came up to house, got the other hoses and went out to chickens and fed and filled waterers.  I used the hose with no problem.  Thank goodness, carrying water was not on my preferred list this morning.

Took the meters and went and set up at the farm I was going to test this evening.  Then went to the other farm and picked up the samples and talked to him for a little bit.  I miss visiting with him and his wife.  She is working off the farm now, and he has been approved for disability.  The bad injury to his leg when the heifer fell, and subsequent surgeries and almost losing that leg, and the  trying to carry on that ended up in his selling the majority of the herd.  He told me that part of it was pride, but he finally broke down and applied and was approved on the first application which is almost unheard of.  I am so glad that he did finally go for it.... we had talked about it a couple of times and I told him that after paying in SS for all those years; as a self employed farmer; .... and all the ones that get it that are a whole lot more able bodied than he is..... that he was nuts to not try to get it.  He is 58 and the arthritis is getting really bad, and the damage to his leg and repair has it barely  able to bend.  But he could have lost it so he is really lucky in some ways.

So left there, came back and then put clothes in the machine.  Packed the samples, then took them to the ups pickup, took the feed buckets and filled all them and brought them back and took out to the chickens and filled the feeders and filled all the waterers.  Then took all the dry clothes off the line and hung the load just washed.  The wind was blowing the dry clothes enough that a couple had come loose and were hanging by 1 clothespin.  Brought the clean dry ones in, and laid all the t-shirts out flat so that they will fold decent.  Put the trays of bottles in the car, and went to test.  4:30-7:30 p.m.  Go back there in the morning....5:30 a.m.   As soon as we get,done testing and I do the computer stuff, I have to come back to the house and change to go to the PT in the pool tomorrow.  11:15......
Needless to say that I didn't get anything moved today.  I hope to get something moved tomorrow afternoon.....I hope that I will feel a little better after the pool therapy.....I hurt tonight.  I am not going to even try to load anything tonight.  I need some rest for these aching knees.

It started out cloudy then the sun came out.  It is still breezy. It is supposed to be warmer Thursday, Friday, and Sat  then some precip coming in.  I'll take it.....

Going down the hill... need a good hot shower and something to eat so I can get some sleep and get up to go back to work.


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes I cringe at the things you do, knowing how much your knees hurt. That much pain just makes you tired all over. Get some sleep and rest.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad your friend applied and got a fast approval!  You are right that most often you must go through a lot of crap to get what you paid into and deserve.  No doubt it will help them.   Dang, a heifer fell on him?    And people don't realize the dangers in this.  So many farming accidents are with equipment...but there are others.   Those grain storage bins are dangerous!

You sure did have a long day!!   Rest up.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Tested and did the computer work, got out at a good time, came to the house, did the chickens, washed up and changed and went to the PT in the pool.  It really does help..... got done, boy the chlorine is strong.... I take a shower right there after so that it does not sit on my skin..... went from there to Lowe's and got the curved shower curtain rod because Wal-mart only carries it in Bronze.... $6.00 cheaper, but everything else is the "brushed nickle" kind of finish so I just decided I would get what matched.  Got some different type of "bottoms " for the kitchen chairs while I was there.   
 Came back, and stopped and got the meters out of the barn.... came to the house and unloaded them so I can load some stuff in the car  tomorrow.....filled the chicken waterers and feeders for the morning.....gotta fill buckets tomorrow again;   packed the samples and took them to the ups pickup place..... did 2 loads of laundry in between,  but will have to hang them tomorrow.  Have the regular PT tomorrow morning, early, then will go by the laundromat as I have some bulky quilted shirts and stuff to do so will just get them done since I will be up there.  Trying to make some room in the utility room as there are clothes piled everywhere.  This will make a big dent and they will all hang on the line.  Then after I do that, I will come back and let chickens out and hang clothes.  Got one load that will be ready to bring in, once the sun gets on them and dries off any frost..... 
I want to try to go down to the other house then and load some stuff to bring up here.  
DS boss tested positive so now DS has to be off work for a week since the boss went home last Thursday...... he said he feels better than the other day.... I figure he probably has had it... mild reaction, and will just go on.  I think that I had a mild case with those couple of days of diarrhea when I didn't feel sick, but everything I ate went through me.... maybe - maybe not.  Not worried about it.   So, he is going to work on the truck and wants to move some cows around.... I will be testing Sat aft..... but we might do some tomorrow and maybe Sunday...... 

Got a hellacious  schedule... got another farm that wants to test....so I am putting them in Thursday............Test Sat, 250 cows... all afternoon, done after dark...... Off Sunday.......test the fill in farm Monday @ 8a.m. don't know how long... but hope to be home by noon???? Tues PT @10 in the pool... dentist @ noon.... home by 2...... Wed test 200 cow herd @ 2 so have to leave @ 12:30 to set up,..... dark before I get out of there..... Thursday test ..... leave @ 1 to set up to milk @ 3.... done after dark.... There is a regular PT appt in there either Thurs or Fri.... have to look at calendar.....then I think nothing more through Christmas.......    

I must be nuts...... but it will get them all done and out of the way.... only 1 that hasn't called back and I am not going to contact him again..... Have one set up for 28-29th of Dec........240 cows..... then the 500 cow herd the end of the month...... So hopefully I will be able to get some stuff moved here......So if I can get some of this laundry done & out of the way while the weather is nice in the next 2 days that would be good.  I can fold and sort it later.  But that will give me some more room to move some of this stuff.   I would like to get some more stuff moved tomorrow if I can.... or at least get the car loaded to bring up Sat morning..... I can sort and fold in the mornings when I have limited time to do things....
Feast or Famine all the time lately.....

I am ready to go down the hill and eat and get a shower and go to bed !!!!!  I have to load the clothes,  to be washed in the morning,  so I can go right there and do them.... 

HOPING the truck gets done so I can see about getting these birds done...... Yeah, one more thing to do......  but they need to be done..... since DS is going to be off, I am going to try to get him to move at least one freezer up here so I can get it repacked and make room.... have to move them one at a time so I can put the food in the freezer chests... need the truck to load the freezer chests on the truck to fill so that they don't have to be lifted up full since they will weigh a ton to lift....

Just got a call from a neighbor.... he had a small mini-excavator at his place and I called to see about possibly getting him to do the fruit trees.... He had it for 2 days then took it back but will be needing it again to do some footers in a couple of weeks,,,,, so I am going to get him to dig all the holes for the fruit trees and then dig the fruit trees to move them....... and he will be right down the road from the rental house so can come dig my 3 peach trees there.........,to move up here.....    YAY........That will be wonderful...

I will get the stakes in the ground in the next week... he said it was going to be 2-3 weeks and with the holidays to work around..... but there is no way I would have been able to dig them by hand.... 
Maybe it is a good thing that all these farms want to test as I will have more time off when this all should be happening.  He has to work around the weather too, as the concrete can't be poured if it is too cold, and he doesn't want to dig the footers then have a pouring rain to mess them up before he pours... and if it is too wet the concrete truck can't get up in there.....he said he has a couple of little projects that need doing so will have it for a couple of days again... and if he figures in my stuff too, that justifies having it longer....

Time to load laundry baskets, and head down the hill.....


----------



## farmerjan

Friday noontime.  I had to sit for a bit.  PT at 8 this morning.... I did have more flexibility from the pool session yesterday.... even my PT guy said he could see a difference.... So I am going to do one regular PT,  and one pool PT a week starting in January.  I have a pool session next week then several regular PT appts..... I will take all that they give me that I can fit in with this crazy testing schedule.... it makes me ache but it does help.  
So left PT went and ran the 2 big loads of clothes through at the laundromat...went to the dollar store next door and found some felt furniture bottoms for ALOT less than I paid, so will return the other more expensive ones my next trip to Lowe's.  Also have the fiberglass repair kit to return since I decided to go with the flex tape instead.  Wanted to go to the Va. ABC store, to get some amarretto for my hot chocolate.... but they don't open until noon....Came home and hung those 2 loads and one from yesterday and the lines are full. It's about 4-5 regular loads worth of clothes....  Got one more that I'd like to get hung that finished washing last night.  Brought in the load that was on the line and dry.  Knees started  telling me to take a break.  
Had a light frost on the windshield this morning but it went fast with the sun.  It is really nice out, warmer, I am in just a long sleeved t-shirt and jeans.  So I am going to go fill the chicken waterers, and feeders and then go get the feed buckets filled again.  
I am going to go down to the other house  and see about getting a load to bring up.  Got several bags of stuff to go to the dumpsters;  think I am going to take some of the bags here on my way down past just to make more room on the front porch here so that I can unload things and then take them in the house with the hand cart in a pile.  I do have to move the clothes into the bedroom for folding and putting away.  That will give me more room in the DR to stack stuff.  I really need to get the stuff off the desk, and bring all the drawers up here too.  But I really want to be outside in this nice weather today.  
Going to get the sample bottles into the trays for testing tomorrow sometime today, so they are ready to go.  

So break over, time to do the chickens then make a sandwich, and then do the feed and then go down the hill.  Got to go by and check on the horse and feed her.  She was up at the top field so I know that she is fine, enjoying the nice weather too I think.


----------



## farmerjan

Back up here at the house.  I did take a bunch of bags to the dumpster on my way down the hill to the old house.  I got several boxes but forgot the hand truck and my knees were not very happy.  So I didn't load alot, but still got a little more up here.  I also decided to support our local small italian/pizza place and got a meal of shrimp fettuccine salad and bread.  Called and ordered it and just went and got it.  I ate half and then the other half for another meal.  It is way more than I eat at a sitting. 

So the few boxes are in the house.  I am going to get the bottles all in the trays to go in the car.  I did put all the meters and the hoses I need in the car, already,  for tomorrow.  I am going to get the clothes folded that I brought in.  The ones on the line are jeans and heavier stuff.  I didn't get them off this evening.... will try to do that tomorrow before I leave for the farm.  
DS texted me and wants to get the one group of cows and calves into the barn, in the morning.  Calves need to be tagged and worked..... then I will watch and match cow and calf pair.  He knows I have to work, so I am hoping that we can get it done early enough so I can come get the clothes in.  There is a slight chance of a passing shower tomorrow afternoon, but sunny on Sunday and still warm.  Then a cold front coming through and possible rain on Monday.  Now there is also a slight possibility of snow on Wed...... not going to worry about it until the first of the week.  The farm I have scheduled for Wed is only a couple of miles off the interstate and on a main road so should be no problem to get to them unless it snows alot.  No sense in borrowing trouble... probably will go right by us.

Chickens shut in, will let them out in the morning before I go to the barn to help with the cows and then have to fill feeders and waterers before I go to test.  

Well, time to get something done here....  Love these warmer temps.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat eve.   It was a beautiful day.  Warm and sunny after some morning clouds.  DS texted me last night and said he wanted to work some cattle this morning, so I said okay.  I came up to the house about 8.  Got the chickens fed and waterers filled, put the trays of bottles in the car, and made sure I had all the meters and hoses that I had loaded last night (it was dark);  then went to the barn.
  Got the one big group of cows in that have been calving.  Tagged, gave blackleg shots and banded the bull calves and I got pretty much most of them paired up.  We had 2 cows with udders that he was sure had calved,  but not enough calves.  So he got the 4 wheeler, went up in the field and found one and brought it down.... then there was one more that kept walking around looking for her calf.... she would look across and up the hill.  So he went back and found that new one.  So all the cows are back up there with the calves, and there were about 6-7 cows that had not calved yet that are in a different field.  Also moved 2 other cows with calves up there that he had tagged from another field next to the barn.  Ran 2 heifers through the chute for me to preg check since there was a possibility they were 5+ months.... one I felt a calf in, the other I did not.  If she was only short bred then I cannot "pick it up".... but after 4-5 months I can feel the calf.  So the one that is not bred or only short is probably going to be the beef  he kills next month.  He has it sold so it will stay in the barn lot with a couple others, and get corn silage and fed until then. She should have been bred, calving now,  and taken to the dairy.  So she needs to have a different purpose in life.  
He wants to do the other group in an adjoining field tomorrow.  Then get them moved around so that he can start bringing cattle home from pastures.  There are 2 groups that are calving now, out at pastures, that need to come back for winter,  but the other ones that we need to get moved are the ones that have 5-8 month calves on them as they need to be preg checked, and the calves weaned off them. 4 different pastures with cows and bigger calves;  The calves are all going to be kept and fed for a bit since we have all the corn silage.  Then sell feeders in maybe Feb/Mar? .  The ones that are calving now, need to come back and get put back with a bull to get rebred for next fall again.  Plus those calves need to get worked.  I don't know which ones he plans to start moving back first......
BUT there is "possible" winter storm watch now for Wednesday..... all according to how the air currents shift..... We could get 6-12 inches of snow they are saying..... Guess it would be good to get at least one place emptied of cattle.....

I did get home after helping with the cows, to get the clothes off the line, and the load that I had washed and didn't have room for, hung out to dry.  It was very breezy and it was really blowing the dry clothes.  A few of the clothespins had come off so I really was glad to get them off the line before I came home to clothes all across the lawn!!!!!  The last load out there I will get in tomorrow and then will have a bit more room and I can get them folded and sorted. 
Left and got to work a few minutes later than I planned, but we were milking by 2p.m.  instead of 1:45.  Done at 6 and I was out of there by about 7 - 7:15.  Still it was a long day on the knees/feet.....

Sunday is supposed to be nice, maybe some clouds, but still warmer temps..... then rain  by Monday and maybe an inch or 2.  Clearing Tuesday then snow on Wed???? Going to be a muddy mess underneath.   I am going to see if I can rustle up a few more buckets with lids to take more feed to the chickens to have more there in reserve.  Guess I will have to drain the hose nights again.  Oh well. 
They got the wrong clutch for the truck....so it is all apart waiting....   and I don't have the 4x4 since no one seems to be able to figure out the problem.  When it rains it pours.... LITERALLY.

I'm going down the hill.  Need a good hot shower and wash my hair.  I ate a PBJ sandwich when I got here to the house but might eat a little more when I get down there.  I didn't bring the small tabletop convection oven up here yet,  but I need to since I come here first, to bring the samples in for packing and computer work and to get on the internet.  A good cup of hot chocolate and some Amarretto tonight even though it isn't too cold out.  I will sleep better.  Plus we will be doing cows again tomorrow, so will be standing alot, in the morning. 

So, everyone have a nice night.


----------



## Baymule

You have been busy! Enjoy your Amaretto an hot chocolate, get some rest.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday eve.  It was a real nice day again today.   Sunny, lt breeze temps back up into the 60's. 
DS said he and his gf tested positive.... he has some woozy headaches and stomach not 100%.... I am not surprised.  She is having only some low back aches.  He did  text and say that they were coming up to do cows after 1.  So I came to the house and did another load of laundry and hung it out in the nice weather.  Did the chickens and went and got the feed.  Went to the barn and helped, had one calf get under a fence and no one could find it for over an hour.... but finally found it and got them reunited.  There were 6 new calves in this bunch.  Got those cows moved out with the others, and the ones that haven't calved all together out in another field. He was going to go get the ones from the small pasture but by this time it was getting late,  so I came back to the house.  Got the clothes off the line and the chickens are all closed up for the night.  
Put all the meters I will need and most of my hoses in the car since I have no idea of what I need there.  I will come up to the house early as there is a glitch in the program I had to download, since this is a different type of test.  So I will have to call computer support when they get in at 7 and see if they can get it fixed so I can leave by 7:30 to go to this farm.  I will let the chickens out even if it is raining and just leave the feed inside.  I really don't want to do this farm..... but I said I would.....

Packing the samples from Sat aft so they can go out Mon afternoon.  Then I will go down the hill and eat and put together some more boxes.   Figure if it is crummy after I get home Monday, after I pack their samples, I will go there and pack some more boxes.  It is supposed to be dry on Tuesday.... I have PT and then dentist appt then off the rest of the day.  If I can get a bunch packed I can maybe make a couple of trips on Tuesday aft.   I don't know when the snow is supposed to start for Wed., but it looks like anywhere from 6 to 18inches, all according to how the cold tracks.... ice early.... It is very unlikely I will be testing. So If I get a bunch more stuff up here I can work on getting it unpacked.... and the chickens might stay inside so I don't have to deal with locking them in late....I will put 2 waterers inside and the feed and they can just deal with it.  Not like it is going to be too hot for them!!!!!!  Then I can do what I need to and go back to the other house earlier in the aft., and work on other stuff there.  I will have to make up the test for that herd when the roads are better.... I have one scheduled for Thursday aft and they might get put off too.   Just have to see what happens. 

I have discovered that after having just cupboards in the last several places I have lived, I don't especially like having lower and upper cabinets.  I can't get near as close to put things in the upper cabinets with the lower ones sticking out further.... and the counter space is nice enough, but I would much rather have just one smaller wall with counter space and the upper and lower cabinet, and then big center island type thing with counter top space.  I like being able to get closer to the stuff in the cupboards, by not having the dual upper and lower cabinets.  I have to use the step ladder way too much and that just hurts the knees with the up and down.  I like the cupboards are sot so deep so you don't have to get on your hands and knees for the lower shelves to see stuff... Amazing what you learn to like and not like.  Maybe after I get the knees done it won't be such an issue but I really do  not like the cabinets much.  
Well, I am going to get the rest of the samples packed, get the tray of bottles  in the car and head  down the hill.  Want to eat my shrimp alfredo and garlic bread left from the other night.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, you were outside and if you each stayed at least a cows length apart maybe you won't have shared the stuff!    YOU don't need to get sick!

We had an attempt at wet this morning, mostly misty at dawn..then sunshine and 70!  Heavy breeze but warm so good...dried off things.   Good because I was able to paint on the front porch posts and rails.  They dried well.  Got a lot done.  Cool rest of week and rain Mon and Wed, when y'all get snow.      so, paint efforts are done until at least the weekend, maybe warm and dry again by then.

I'm working a long day job tomorrow.  Get it while I can.  This is our slow time but, one chain has given us some work just stocking for them.  Limited hours but easy work and bad weather.   Every time I have a slow week of late, the weather is bad!  Can't win.  😁.   Watched it rain 4 days last month when I wanted to paint these porch things.


----------



## farmerjan

I am not concerned about the virus.  We didn't hug and not real close together, gf kept her distance,  no one is coughing or sneezing or anything.  I think I had a touch of it with those couple of days of diarrhea.... Getting out in the air and all is still one of the best things.  I am upping my Vit C, and taking elderberry capsules on top of the echinacea I normally take.  Zinc really is tough as it seems it makes me very queasy.... have to take low doses.  I also am back on Vit D since I was diagnosed as being very low and the prescrip the dr from the knees gave me was a high dose once a week for 4 weeks, and I just decided to go back to taking it in lower dose, daily.  
Farm I am supposed to do tomorrow called and wants to start earlier tomorrow;  his daughter is coming to help and she has to go to work at 12......what on earth do they think is going to take so long to test 45 cows in a double 12???  He//, that is only 4 groups on each side of six cows..... They originally said 9 a.m. .....now want earlier.  I told them that there is a glitch in the program I had to download and plan to be on the phone with computer support at 7 a.m. to get it straightened out.... I knew I did not want to go do this farm.....told them that I was planning to get there before 8:30.  I could go do the Wed aft farm if this one gives me any more BS...... I may just call them on my way home from testing in the morning and see if they want to switch to Monday aft....avoid the snow???.... might be too much on the knees.  We'll see how it goes in the morning....


----------



## Baymule

Sorry that your son and his GF have Covid, it's no fun, even a light case. 

If you fedice to buy another house in the future and keep this one for rental, then you can do the pull out shelves for your bottom cabinets. My sister has those and they are really nice.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday.  Came to the house early, and the computer support could not get hooked into my computer because Google and a whole bunch of stuff was down this morning.  So I went and tested.... which was simply taking samples..... 45 cows and it went surprisingly well..... the daughter came and helped and she could give me the eartag numbers so we were good.  Left here at 7:25 and back at 11:25.  It was raining real steady when I left and still raining lightly when I got back here.  Brought the samples in and then got back on the computer with computer support and they got on the computer, installed the program I needed.  So just a little while ago, I got it all done.  Samples are packed ready to go out.  Will be able to take them with the ones from this weekend that are packed to go out also.  

It is now 1:30 or so.  The rain stopped and the sun is coming out.  The wind is getting up a bit.  It is soggy, I have to go look but the puddles that get filled along the couple places were full this morning at 6:30 so I know we got alot.  I did put the rain gauge out again since it was warm so I will look.  I also stuck the 2 big pots of spider plants out on the porch early so they would get a good drink of rain water.  It wasn't so cold this morning.... upper 40's.... but temps are supposed to drop.  
Finally let the chickens out after I got back here.  It was just too wet and raining earlier.  They were okay, feeders empty but they weren't going to starve for a couple hours. 

Going to drop off the samples then go by and see if they are busy at the co-op.... if not, I am going to get the snow tires on the car.  I did get the slow leak fixed, it was along the rim and they took and ground it down smooth.... but the 2 tires are pretty well shot.  I'd like to get the new ones on before the possible snow on Wednesday.  I have no intention of going out in the snow to test, but will need to get up here from the other house and get back down there.  

Tomorrow I have the PT @ 10 a.m. and the dentist @ noon.  I am going to try to bring more stuff up too.  Need to get shavings for the chickens too.  Then I can decide how to plan the day Wed..... as it gets closer the forecast will be more accurate.... but it still looks like we will get 6-12 inches.....

I'll check in later.


----------



## farmerjan

Dropped the samples off, and went by the co-op.  They only had 1 car ahead that needed an inspection.  So, I waited, and got the 2 new tires on the car.  Had it inspected at the same time and replaced the wipers as one was streaking.  So that is done.  Got shavings too.  Back to the house, brought the spider plants in as it was getting chilly.  Got the chickens in and filled the water and locked them in.  Went and unhooked the hose since it is supposed to get down in the 20's.  
Got the sample bottles in the racks at the off chance I do go test Wednesday.  6-9 inches forecast at least.... 
I will take the shavings to the shelter in the morning when the ground is firm.  It is soggy right now..... we got right at an inch of rain.  I dumped the gauge and pulled it because of the expected cold/freezing temps.  

I hope to get them out there and unloaded and then the car will be empty.  I will get feed later on after I get back.  Trying to get organized to make it easier to feed if we do get the snow so I don't have to carry 5 gal buckets of feed for a day or 2.  Hopefully it will warm up enough to use the hose again in the middle of the day.  

Heading down the hill.  Going to eat the rest of the shrimp alfredo fettuccine.... 3rd meal out of it.  Stomach is growling....Work on some more packing boxes and getting them near the door so that it will be easier to put in car and load.  Going to start bringing up the Liberty Blue China too.


----------



## Baymule

You might as well put plastic in the back of the car and put cages holding the CCX and take them to be butchered. It's taking forever to get your truck fixed!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> it still looks like we will get 6-12 inches.....



Gosh, Miss Farmerjan, that is about the amount that Miss @rachels.haven is forecast to get, and 6-12 inches more than Mr. @Bruce is forecast to get!  Does your son still work at Virginia Department of Transportation as a truck driver?  If so, will he out in the snow storm all day and night?


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, all.  It was a very "chilly" 21 this morning.... white with frost, but sun came out.  Ground was hard so easy to get the shavings to shelter and unloaded.  Waterers frozen and cracked one so had to get another today.  Am going to try the flex tape on the top to fix after it gets warmed up and dry in house.  I needed another one so not the end of the world to buy one... but grrrr....  There are already lots of the schools cancelling.... whether in class or in virtual..... and there is nothing coming down out of the sky yet!!!!

Yes DS is the 2nd in charge supervisor, at VDOT..... but his boss, Supervisor, has the "dreaded virus" and then DS tested positive because he was in close contact with the boss for several days before the boss started to feel real crummy.  So they are both off..... SOOOOO, it ought to be a real mess there.... with this snow coming and don't know who will be the acting super.... I imagine DS will be on the phone alot with the guys there..... his boss is feeling pretty crummy with the flu type symptoms.... DS has been  somewhat sick to his stomach, headaches, feeling yucky..... GF is also positive, and has had headaches and backaches like a kidney infection she said.   That's it.
DS usually works the 8pm-8a.m. shift, and boss oversees the day time 8a.m.-8pm shift.

DS was out with the bale truck getting cattle fed this afternoon.   I got extra feed up here for the chickens, and the bales of shavings into the shelter.  2 waterers inside for them.  Planning to get up here to feed them and refill waterers in the morning if I can....We will see how it is when I get up. Hoses drained this eve.

Got the new snow tires on the car... don't have the 4x4 running still.... I hope to be able to get up here without too much trouble.  Can always go back down the hill and leave the chickens closed in if there is alot of snow.

Saying now maybe only 5-9 inches... LOL.... but more ice.... give me the snow.....


----------



## farmerjan

Got the curved shower curtain rod up and got new "rings" to hang the curtain.  They are actually a double ring to hold a curtain and a liner.  So the curtain and liner are up too.   
Met up with the farmer that sold out that only has the couple cows that I get his samples to send in with another herd;  and got milk from him tonight and printed the current info on his 3 cows from the last test.  He is "checking in" with another farm I do that is closer here..... while that farmer is away this week.  Works out for both of them.  Closer for me to get the milk too if he is only 3-4 miles down the road from the new house.  His brown swiss milk is good, 4.5 %  butterfat..... since I don't have any milking to get milk from that are close.   
My 6th (final) heifer calved, it is a bull so have to go get them.... neighbor said he can take 4 calves.  I will pay the dairy where the heifers are milking, to raise the 2 heifer calves up to weaning.... that is not part of the agreement.... and then it will be easier for me to deal with them here when I don't have to do bottles twice a day with these knees, and the cold.  Plus,  all according to what I find out at the dr consultation in late Jan..... just better to not have to be dealing with bottle babies right now.  

Would you believe that I have caught 4 frickin' mice here at the new house????!!!!! Saw one the other evening and really pi##@^ me off... So I set 2 traps. Got 2 the next day, then 1 yesterday and one today..... GRRR.

Going to head down the hill.  I ache from PT today....

Oh and would you believe that I forgot to take the stupid antibiotic this morning so could not have my dentist appt.... I remembered when I got there.... Wendy even asked the dentist if I could take them when I got home....and he said no, it was too soon after the surgery..... 10 months.... not worth taking the chance.... I felt so bad, she said not to worry about it, they were swamped as they had cancelled all appts for tomorrow and were fitting people in.... made a new appt and I wrote PILLS in my calendar with the appt so I remember.... and she put me on the cancellation list..... I apologized, and she kept saying, Jan, don't worry about it, it's fine....since I don't take "pills" I just forgot about it.  I will put them in my purse to have with me from now on......supposed to take them at least one hour ahead.....so DUMB that I forgot
It did give me more time to not rush here at the house getting things done.... but that was not the plan or even what I wanted.  
The back of the car is empty, so maybe I can load some stuff and bring it up tomorrow.  Have to be careful about getting backed up to the porch to unload; though,  it might not be a big deal.  Going to take the hand truck with me.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is 11 a.m. Wednesday.  Started out 27 degrees.  Have had some sleet pellets/freezing rain.  It is colder than all get out with the light wind.  Just plain cold and crappy.  Not alot on the ground, barely little white on the hard services, but it is coming down.  The radar shows it moving more up this way, I think that it is slower moving than they originally thought.  You can here it on the top of the shelter when I am in it.
  I need to go out again and carry more water.  I forgot to come back and take the nozzle off the end of the hose, out at the chickens,  last night after I went and turned the faucet off and unhooked the hose at the faucet and let it drain.  SO that end of the hose is of course frozen all the way up to the top of the rise where it starts to drain towards the faucet end.     DOPE !!!!!  Yesterday just needs to be erased.... forgot the stupid antibiotics before the dentist, forgot to undo the nozzle so that end would drian.  
So I am carrying 2 - 2gallon buckets at a time out to them.  I have 2 - 5 gal waterers out there.  I will fill them before I go down the hill.  But since it is not getting too bad yet, I am still going to work here for awhile. 

I did bring up some more boxes.  One big one has a bunch of the china that I had bought on ebay at a very good price a few years back.... all wrapped.  Got a box of canned goods off the one set of shelves....boy even a smaller box of canned stuff is heavy.  Had another box of bathroom stuff packed so got that too and a couple other odd ones.  Got them all in the house.  Left the handtruck in the car to take back down to use since I was able to get these in the door without too much grief.  Just chipping away at it. 
I am not going to go test.  The roads aren't too bad yet, but it is just too cold for me to be hauling meters in and out of a barn, getting cold, and even wet when I have to pull everything out.  It will be dark too.... don't want to. I haven't told them yet.... they don't have to do anything there ahead of my coming since I do all the set up etc., so not a real big deal.   I just don't want to be out later in this cold.  It can wait. 

Heard on The Glen Beck program that the petition to recall Gov Gruesome in Calf is really gaining..... I hope they get it done.  You have to be a resident to sign it or I would sign a digital copy for them. People are tired of the total lockdown and the BS......kudos to @Ridgetop and the BS they are living through.
Okay, time to get in the other room and do something productive.  I am going to go out and take water to the birds first and then come in and try to warm up and do some stuff.


----------



## farmerjan

4:30 pm.  Heading down to other house.  Took  last water out to chickens and filled feeders.  It is cold and turned into an ice pellet/sleet/freezing rain mess.  About a 1/2 inch of ice or so. Ground white from ice mess next to no snowflakes all day.   Waiting for the car to de-ice since I left it backed up to the porch when I unloaded the boxes.  Had to go in from the pass side as the drivers side was stuck/iced shut. 
 Didn't get as much done as I should have but had some computer work stuff to do and some other researching I had been wanting to do.  Got the felt thingiies on the bottom of the chairs and cut some strips to put on the bottom of the rocking chair.  Sorted some things.  Of course, carried water several times out to the chickens.  Time to go down the hill and make something hot to eat and then work on some sewing that I want to get done and then I won't have to deal with it up here.  And pack a few more things for the next trip up tomorrow.  Supposed to work tomorrow afternoon testing.... we'll see how the roads are.  I expect I will work.


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> . It is cold and turned into an ice pellet/sleet/freezing rain mess. About a 1/2 inch of ice or so. Ground white from ice mess next to no snowflakes all day.


Sounds like it’s a good thing you decided not to test that one farm today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad it wasnt the foot of snow that threatened.   We got rain.   Cold rain!   Maybe 1.5 " nasty tho with the temps.    The ice can be far worse on roads than snow!   Not testing was a good choice...sure it was one they could agree with.  If not, oh well.   We have a right to stay safe.   They say we will stay upper 30s, so expect to not have ice issues.  I'm home for a few days now.  Work completed today. . I can rest tomorrow.

You're coming along with moving your things!  Moving isn't fun -- at least this part!


----------



## Baymule

Little by little you are getting things moved and put up. Then the big chunks!

How is your son and his GF doing?


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday.  Did not go test today.  The guy that manages this farm, called, and his mother-in-law is in hosp and her mother passed away from complications from covid.  Seems the mil went in and had minor surgery, that was elective and could have waited..... probably brought home the covid.... from the hosp where there are many patients, then her mother got sick and they waited 6 days when she was having so  much trouble breathing, and vomiting, to take her to the dr... put her in the hosp and 3 days later she was gone.  The mil started feeling worse and she is now in the hosp...... The sil (farm mgr)  said he had not seen them in a couple weeks, but his wife had, and it was up to me..... since DS and gf were tested pos.....I just told him that it was better if I just stayed away.  Let's be smart.... don't need to mix his possible exposure, to my possible exposure....  He thinks he had it back about 2 months ago.... had a real bad "flu" type bug..... I think that i may have had a mild case with the diarrhea thing.....but why jump in there right now.   Cows can wait.  
DS is having some bad headaches, has had some sick stomach, and achey he said.  She has had some headaches and back aches but that is all he said.  Got a text from him yesterday, he was heading home after feeding cuz he said he was feeling crummy.

Yeah, glad that I didn't test yesterday.   We got about an inch of snow last night after I went down the hill and in for the night.  Came out to white ground this morning and car was lightly covered with snow.  Not warming up much but not "that cold" since there is no wind.  Mid - 30's I would say.  
I did a bunch or sewing last night.  Patching pants that DS has given me to do over the last several months.  Have another batch to do of mostly jeans;  torn pockets and knees.  
Packed another couple of boxes and made up about 10 more (to pack dishes and stuff.)  Loaded them in the car, and took 3 big bags of trash to the dumpster on the way up this morning.  Not alot but still not coming up empty handed.

Chickens are all sitting in the doorway and acting like they will die if they come out in the white snow..... Carried water and filled feeders.... then took another 4 gal out.  will have to make at least one or 2 more trips with water.  Going to have to take feed out there tomorrow..... supposed to warm up more into the 40's.....hose should thaw I think.  I want my truck back......

So, I am going to get some stuff done here so that I can water and close up birds and then go back down hill earlier this eve and work on more sewing.  Then he can take that stuff, and I won't have to move it.   When I get "bleary eyed" from sewing, I can pack some stuff.  I couldn't do any dishes there last night since the sink drain was frozen.... maybe get some dishes done tonight.  Got a big stack of papers/magazines to go through yet too. 

Having trouble getting motivated today too.... must be something in the air??????


----------



## farmerjan

Got sidetracked this eve.  Did waterers and filled feeders.  Brought 3 buckets to the car to get more feed tomorrow early.  I have a PT appt @8 a.m..  Hoping that I can get it and run it out to the shelter before I go to the appt..... I will let them out after I get back so I don't get dirty.  They like to walk over top of you when I first unzip and open the "door" and roll it up.  Don't need them all over my good sneakers or clean jeans.  They are used to coming out later in the morning anyway. 
So, I got the 2 doors rehung that were in the hallway.  The door into the DR that wasn't very heavy but then I got the old door that went into the LR that the older lady had had taken off and then used that accordion type door on.  She said the door stuck out into the room too far.  It does open into the LR but it will fold all the way back against the wall so in the warmer temps it can just be left open.  The whole idea is that these doors, plus the BR door, effectively "close off" the hallway so the heat does not go up the stairs and get wasted up there.  This way, coming in the front door the hallway is closed off from all the heat going out the door too.  The cold will stay in the hallway more and up the stairs which I am not using this winter etc.  There are alot of boxes that I want to put up in the storage room at the head of the stairs.  So at least this way I can help to keep the heat in the rooms I am using.  So that is a plus.  

I have been going through some of the clothes that I brought up today that I had packed in the car before I came up.  Plus the ones I washed and hung before we got the rain on Monday.   Trying to decide what drawers I am going to put stuff in since the room is set up totally different.  I used one bureau for work clothes that was  close to the door at the other house.  The way I have things in here right now,  it's not as convenient to where I am putting the bed.  There are alot that need to be tried on and put in appropriate places.  I am working on the weight as much as I can.  I have lost a couple of pounds, and really am trying to just eat more sensibly and a little less.  Plus taking more vitamins that seem to be helping me to feel more balanced.  On top of trying to keep the immune response up.  But I think that getting the knees done and being able to walk will help work it off too.  

So, I am going to keep on doing some sorting since I am sorta "into it".  Then just go down the hill, get a shower and get up early and go to PT.  Sometimes you just gotta do what hits ya.


----------



## Baymule

Just don't get run down and tired out so that your immune system goes down. It's a good thing that you are taking vitamins, I do believe they help. Going through clothes and putting them away is a job.


----------



## Mini Horses

I need to sort things, toss things, and all that -- and I'm not even moving.  So, yeah, gotta do when the mood hits!  Weather last couple days is not inviting for outdoor work.  Plus somehow early week, I did some kind of movement that has resulted in sore, achy leg on left.   So Aleve, Absorbine and moaning for a couple days.  I swear, it feels like one leg went on a hundred mile bike ride...tight, sore calf and upper thigh muscles.  I'll live  😁 

I'd love some PT this morning!  A great massage would help.

Can you believe it's Christmas in one week???   With only an 18 y/o GD as youngest, we do nothing more than a meal together anymore.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses get some Arnicare for those sore muscles. I use it on my knee, it's wonderful stuff. They also have pills, under the tongue, that are great pain relievers, lasts 4 hours. I give the pills to the dogs when they get bit by a copperhead.


----------



## farmerjan

I have done the Arnica, and every other thing there is.  Nothing helps.  I kept thinking that there would be something that would take the edge off,  but guess that I have such a high pain tolerance, when it hits that threshold, there is nothing that works.  I used the arnica and another product that went under the tongue, and  it helped a little years ago.... I am just the odd one....


----------



## farmerjan

Friday.  I did PT this morning, then went to return a 5 gal bucket of ceiling paint that I never used since the ceilings are in very good shape here.  That was a $90 credit.... no sense in keeping it since I don't plan to do the ceilings anytime soon.  

Can't find some "clear" contact type paper to put in the cabinets.  Have some that looks like wood, but different shade than the cabinets, so thought it would be good to just use clear to line those cabinets so I could see the wood but it would protect against anything getting on the wood.  Cannot believe that no one has it.  Tried Lowe's and then the dollar store close by.  Wal-mart has restricted to one entrance again... after I got all the way up to the other entrance, and it just pi$$ed me off so left and didn't go in.  Not walking all that way and the parking lot had tons of cars.  Going to go online and see if I can find some.  I mean they have all these designs, colors, etc.....but not clear?   GRRRR

Cloudy and kinda dreary.  The sun tried to come out earlier.  Supposed to be partly to mostly sunny..... got a load of clothes to hang so I guess I will put them out anyway.  

HURRAY....     Hose is thawed and I used it to fill the waterers.  There were some small pieces of ice in it, and they "melted" as the flow of water traveled through..... til I know that it is now clear.  So that made it easier.... I did take a couple of buckets  of feed over there,   and will try to fill them this evening and then refill all of them and get them out there tomorrow.  There is the possibly some rain coming in sunday.  Not that we need it or anything.  Just saw on one of the weather reports on a local station, that we are over 22 INCHES MORE precip than a normal year.  Sure wish I could have sent some to other places that needed it.... like @rachels.haven  and @Bruce  in New England, or to those out in the south and southwest states.  

So I am going to do some stuff here since I am already here.  Got to go by and do the horse for Deb.....she has a roll of hay and a shelter to get under, and a frost free waterer, and a protein lick tub,  so it is mostly just checking on her and giving her grain a couple times a week.  

Time to make a pbj sandwich for some lunch I guess... I'm hungry.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> I have done the Arnica, and every other thing there is.  Nothing helps.  I kept thinking that there would be something that would take the edge off,  but guess that I have such a high pain tolerance, when it hits that threshold, there is nothing that works.  I used the arnica and another product that went under the tongue, and  it helped a little years ago.... I am just the odd one....


All the more reason for knee surgery. BJ went in yesterday for a check up on his hip and I asked the surgeon about knee replacement. He is now using robotic surgery that measures everything, ligaments, muscle, everything. It's been out for awhile, he didn't jump on the bandwagon until it was proven. Said he's done 120+ robotic surgeries now. Only him and 1 other surgeon in this area using the robotic.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule I will bet that the robotic surgery that he is doing is the Mako procedure.  My PT said that they will do a comprehensive CT scan to measure everything too.  The lady ortho dr that I like closer here to home says she has been looking into it but does not do it at this time.  Everything that I have heard and read about it is positive.  If they can do both knees on my PT's mom in 2 1/2 hours, you know that it has to be better also for not being under as long and such.   He said that his mom just went in for her 12 week checkup and it was very good.  I didn't think to ask if she has to continue with PT or not.  
That is why I am going to go to this dr in Md where his mom had it done.  They specialize in this.  She has had such a positive experience that I cannot imagine any reason to not have it done there.  There are a couple of drs in the eastern part of the state, Richmond area, that do it and one or 2 up near the DC area.... but I have no personal recommendations for them like for this one.  
I keep hoping that they will call me with a cancellation appt.....sooner..... timing is going to be the thing for us and the farming...... 
There is no question I am going to have it done.... and now that I have found what I think is the best place for me to go.... hope I like the dr as much as I liked the ankle one.... 
There is a list called Beckers review of the 70 best knee replacement drs and there are several there in Tx.  Don't know how often they update it.  The one I am interested in is not on there, but it seems like most on it are probably older as they have numerous "reviews" and all.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat noon.  I went and got the feed buckets full and took out to the shelter before the ground got too soft.  It doesn't look like it is going to get too warm today though.  Clouds but "bright" out there.  Few peeks of sun but not real warm.  Doubt it will hit 40 maybe.   The hose had drained enough that there were a few pieces of ice in it but it flowed good after a few minutes.  I can handle that.  
Also brought up a few more boxes that were close to the door and easy to stick in with all the buckets.  Just sat and ate a bit for lunch.... and going to move some stuff around in the house here now.  Then I will have more room to bring up another load.  I  need to get things rearranged a bit and have things together that need to be unpacked "together".  I am having a hard time getting myself motivated when it means aching with carrying the boxes.  But things are looking a little better....
Found the clear contac "paper" on the internet.  The local Wal-mart of course does not carry it.  So I am getting it sent so I can get that done and then all the stuff into the cabinets. 

Looks like I might have gotten the mouse situation taken care of.  There must have only been the one "family" as there hasn't been any more since those 4.  Leaving the traps set, but nothing is touching the bait the last 2-3 days.  HOPE that is the end of it at least for awhile. 

Okay, lunch is done, got a little sit down rest.... on to the next project.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cold out.  Mice tend to come in then.  Used to be a major problem here when crops were harvested next door.  With the half wild cats I have, the mice rarely make it inside now!  I did have one who got by .... Just one.  Not bad.  It was suckered in the trap with pnut butter soon after sighting.

We've got your weather here.   Do have a little sun peaking thru, a surprise.  But cold!  I hate the cold.  I feel it more each year.  We are getting rain again Sun,  they say.    . Just do not need it!!!!   It makes the cold even worse.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat aft.  I worked inside most of the day sorting and folding and putting away clothes.  Got a bunch that I will never get back into I am sure....some things I found that were from my 30's.....I am putting them in a big plastic tote thing, future yard sale stuff and some will be donated.  most are in very good shape.  Slow going.  But making room for more stuff to come up.  Back of the car is emptied so I can put another load in it.  Still have some stuff to move out of the hall here to the DR in the space I have made from moving stuff around.  
Went out and filled waterers, only 6 birds out along the side so chased them in and filled the feeders, and closed them up for the night.
  It is still cloudy and cold and raw feeling out.  This dampness is hard on the achy knees. Supposed to be like this for another day or 2.  Little system going through tonight and again maybe some possible precip... but just clouds and a little warmer this week. Need some cheerful warm sun.   But a cold snap on Christmas.  
Going to work a little bit more then go down the hill and see if I can get some more sewing done, and get stuff ready to load.

Putting the 2 doors back on their hinges has really helped with the rooms being warmer since the heat is not going up the stairs even though the doors upstairs are closed.   I have a tray by the front door for wet shoes so when I come in there, I can stand on the runner, put the shoes on the tray, and get my slippers to wear.  I need to take the stuff and do the LR door since now I can get to both sides without a problem since it is hanging. Get all the dullness perked up and looking nicer.  Need to put a few drops of oil on the hinges too. 

Hey, only 2 more days til the shortest day of the year.... then they will start getting longer..... Yeah, I'm trying to be optimistic.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning.  In the 30's,  barely hit freezing last night.  Few flurries this morning as a front passed but we did not get any moisture out of it.  Thankfully.  Cloudy and kinda grey out there so not really very nice. Sun keeps trying to peek through, but forecast is for mostly cloudy all day.

Brought a some boxes up this morning, and they are already in the house.  I am going out to open up the chickens and fill feeders and waterers, then going back down the hill to work at that house today.  Going to do some more sewing, and maybe get most of that caught up.  Plus I will pack more boxes, probably kitchen canned goods and stuff, and bring another load up this afternoon, and wait for the clear contact stuff for the shelves to put the stuff on;  and then can close up the chickens, and work here for a bit. 
 I have PT tomorrow at 8 so will be out and going fairly early.  No farms unless the one that I cancelled for the snow/ice roads on Wed,  wants to be done.  Actually, I could maybe do him on Monday aft......have to text him this afternoon.  He is a Mennonite, and I don't like to bother them on Sundays.  So, if I text him, he can answer or not without me "bothering him".  Might be a good day to get him done.   No other farms scheduled until Dec 28th.  Suits me.  
At least the hose is thawed too.... a little muddy so glad that I got the feed out there yesterday while it was firmer.  Ought to melt the rest of the snow/ice glaze there in front of the chickens' shelter so they might be out more.


----------



## farmerjan

Sun eve.  Well, day didn't go as planned, but it still was okay.  I went down to the other house, started in with sewing a couple more patches on the knees of DS work pants.  He calls and says he is at Mc's pasture and has the cows in but not the calves.  He is hoping they will go in.  It is set up as a double pen....you can move the cows into the "inner" pen and lock them in there, then open the gate to the field and hopefully the next group will go in or can be enticed in.  In this case, hoping that the calves would be wanting momma's.  So he said he might need some help but he would call me if I wasn't too busy.  I said that was fine.  
So I finished a pair of jeans that he tore at the back pocket, and said to myself that I ought to take a ride over.  I was already at the stone house so only a couple miles.  I got there, no DS and all but one calf was in the first pen and the other one was real close.  It was the newest calf and momma was calling it.  So I turned around in the driveway, and a car came down the road, and it must've scared him as he went in.  So I moved very quietly and got around in through the gate by the road,  and got the other gate to the field closed.  So I called him, and then the service there is terrible so it kept dropping the call.... so I texted him and said they were in.  He had gone back to the barn to get the trailer, and was going to bring the 4 wheeler....so he just came with the trailer and it took 2 trips so as not to crowd them with the babies.... Only 7 cows and 6 babies.... but it would have been packing them in and not too far away, why take the chance of a calf getting stepped on.  So we went to the barn, got the 6 calves worked.... 5 were heifer calves 1 bull calf, and got them turned out at doug's with the others we worked.... turned the one that hasn't calved yet into the other field with the ones that are ready to calve..... It went really well.  
He looks better,  says mostly now he is a little tired.  But he is taking vitamins, zinc and extra vit D.... I told him that he might want to add elderberry to it but that was good.  Says that he is eating better since he has been there, because he is not eating so late or just whatever he stops and gets..... 
So, that is good.  If she can help keep him healthier than good for her.  I can't say much and if things keep up the way they are then I will just accept things.  I am not happy about some things, but it is what it is.  It could be worse.  Was so much worse the first time around..... maybe it will work.  For his sake, I hope so.....

But that totally threw off my plans.  It was nearly 4:30 when we got done.  I did give him the tote bag full of pants I had fixed for him, and then came up to the house to get the chickens waterers filled and feed as it was getting dark.  Got them done, had to chase in a dozen that seemed to think they could stay out, and then came in here.  Nothing got packed.... but I did get a little sewing done first.  
These cows needed to be moved so we got it done and it was not in the snow or rain.  Got them all matched up too so I will know who belongs to who.  2 of the calves are a little older and pretty spooky.  No one out there at the house anymore. The elderly lady that lived there passed away late this summer, she was 96 and had had some heart problems here the last year.... she is the one that told me to never give up one day that I was there getting a loose calf in.... we had been talking about my knees and ankle... she was a really nice person.  Sad she is gone.... but she lived a good life.  Her knees had started giving her alot of pain and trouble the last year or 2..... she had gardened up until about 4 years ago.  Don't know what will happen to the house and property... I think there was about 15-20 acres maybe.  That would have been a really good place for me if I hadn't bought this.  Her son is retired, don't know what will happen.  Maybe something to consider down the road.  

So one less place to go feed at.  Cows are in really good flesh, calves fat and sassy.  

So, I think that I am going to go down the hill and make some supper. Maybe get some boxes packed, something loaded in the car for tomorrow so I can come to the new house after PT, and have something to unload and do the chickens.  

DS said that he got the new clutch in the truck, but it is not all put back together and he will try to get it done in the next couple days.  That would be good to get an appt set for the some chickens to get done.... and more room to move some bigger or awkward stuff.   Asked how the car was running, and I said it was okay; he said that he would get the tape on the hole in the pipe so I could get it inspected.... and I said I already got it inspected, got the 2 new tires on it and they inspected it while I was there and not a mention of the "loudness" and I didn't say anything either.  Asked how the mileage was, and I said not great.... he said it was because this is a 6 cyl instead of the 4 cyl that the forrester is. This gets 20, I get 25-27 on the 2wd truck and better than that on the forrester.  I still want to find an engine for it.  But I am not going to complain since it is a vehicle to drive. So all I have to do is get the tags "legally" transfered at the DMV appt on Jan 4th.... and then can take the forrester off the insurance.  Such a pain to not be able to just go in and do the business that needs to be done.  

So that's about it.  I have some stuff to drop at the dumpster that I had stuck in the car, so can get that thrown away. Maybe get some boxes packed and loaded.  If there is no more pressing sewing to be done, I will get all the drawers out of the "sewing table", and get the machine,  to bring up since it is going in the bedroom, and then can get it moved.  The 2 "extensions" that fold up from the sides,  to make the table longer... for being able to spread out material and cut and pin patterns etc., fold down so make it about a 20x20 square or so.  I can move that on the back of the truck..... got another chair to move too.  The couch will wait for whenever the bigger stuff is getting moved.  I like my couch. Might get rid of one of the chairs because I am seriously thinking about a "recliner type chair" ...... have never had one.  My brother got a pair for my parents in NH.... they lift up to help people be able to stand.... it is really helping with my mother since it is easier to get her in the wheelchair that way.  Plus my father's knees are so bad that it helps him.  I don't need one of them.... but my bother said it massages and has heat in it.... might be nice to try one out at a store....

Stayed cloudy and kinda raw.  Sun was out for about an hour, not real strong, but at least there was blue in the skies for a little bit. But it went back behind the clouds and got really damp.  Not calling for any real "weather" but clouds like this for a few days.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Might get rid of one of the chairs because I am seriously thinking about a "*recliner type chair*" ...... have never had one.  My brother got a pair for my parents in NH.... they lift up to help people be able to stand.... it is really helping with my mother since it is easier to get her in the wheelchair that way.  Plus my father's knees are so bad that it helps him.  I don't need one of them.... but my bother said it massages and has heat in it.... might be nice to try one out at a store....



Oh YES on the recliner! I love my recliner and have always had two, one for me and one for husband. I have butt drop disease......I drop my butt and my feet raise up---GOT to have a recliner. Just know and understand that motion furniture will wear out. Some recliners last a long time, depending on how they are used and abused. We got BJ a new Lazy Boy before he had hip surgery, the old one didn't have a handle to close it, he had to kick the footrest down to close it. With hip surgery looming, kicking the darned footrest was not an option. Lazy Boy is the best brand.


----------



## Mini Horses

I gave one of the motorized recliners to my stepdad years ago...helped him get up and mom to GET him up without pulling, etc.   After he passed, it was good for her with a then bad knee!  They are much better now, 15 yrs later.   While she was here, the hospital bed was a blessing with ability to raise and lower for getting in and out.  They recliners aren't cheap but are worth it with help they provide.

So, while your planned day got canned, you were able to get those cow/calf pairs sorted and moved.   Needed to be done and you can cross that off list, even if not on your plans for that day.  I know it has been on your mind!   One of those juggle it days. Sounds like your truck may be done, soon. That would be wonderful!

Hey, congrats on sewing repairs -- they always seem to pile up here now but, never used to.  My machines were kinda stored a few years back...need to reset them.  One day.  Could have done a good amount of sewing last few days....if in mood....as bad weather changed a lot of chore plans.   Have a few "son" issues here, too.  Can disrupt your mellow mood times.  😁


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  I am  glad to hear input on the types of recliners from anyone.  So if anyone else has a comment, please chime in.  I am really thinking that it would be a good investment.  
Yes @Mini Horses , it was good to get alot of the sewing stuff done.  Still some more, but made a big dent.  Moved some fabric and stuff up here already, on one trip.  More to move.
I am glad those cows are out of that pasture.  Still have alot out elsewhere;  one more place where 12 of 16 have new calves.  He is feeding there so they will be more likely to come down to where we usually have  the catch pen.  We use  the portable panels and have them elsewhere right now, some where we got these out of yesterday. The other places have cows with older calves that were born in the spring and are ready to be weaned. 
  The next place will be at a place with cows with older calves, they are about out of pasture and the owner of the place just lost his wife to cancer.  He had kept a steer for beef and has one goat that came with the place when they bought it a couple years ago.  There were 2 goats, one died last year, the wife liked them so they kept them when we took the cattle out last year.  Then they lost one, then she was diagnosed with an aggressive form of breast cancer that spread.  They have money, very well off, and no expense was spared, but nothing they tried worked.  Sad as she was a very nice person from what little I got to know her.  
Anyway, we are going to bring the steer and the goat, when we bring the cattle home.  The calves will get weaned off and put on feed - silage - and fed until probably Feb..... watch the markets and see how things are going.  The cows need to be pregnancy checked too as they should be calving again in March.  

Question for goat people.... can they have silage?  Our sheep -white texas dall's - eat the silage with no apparant problems.  They do more grazing but can get into the silage as they run in the back with access to several smaller pastures because they go over the feed bunks back and forth,  and go under a couple of spots in the fences where the wire is higher off the ground.  This goat is going to have to go with the sheep or the feeder calves.... we don't have a way to keep it separate or the place to do so.  It will be able to roam with the sheep.  In the spring it will go back to that pasture and then next fall a decision will be made.  We have no idea how old it is or anything.... except it is neutered.   Has good size horns so not worried about it putting its head through the fence.... it has woven wire and also some of the no climb 2x4 type fence that @Baymule  talks about.


----------



## farmerjan

Since I have lost some lengthy posts while typing, I just posted the previous part.  

Loaded some stuff in the car before going to PT this morning;   my ankle has been a little stiff so they worked on it more.  With this dampness everything aches.....D@#n  this getting old crap....
 Left there, went to get more of the felt stuff to go on the bottom of the chairs since I found which one I prefer.  Also got a new electric toothbrush as I can feel a difference since my old one bit the dust.  So I bought another one.
  I also talked to the farmer about when he wanted to test... the one I canceled last Wed with the ice and sleet.  I gave him a choice of today or tomorrow or wait until next week after the holidays.... he chose today.  So, I came back to the house;  did the chickens; unloaded the stuff into the house, and got the trays of bottles into the car.  Then backed over to the carport and got the meters loaded into the back and the hoses.  Got my computer and headed up to test.   
Got set up and we were milking at 1:55 and done at 5 p.m..  Then I did the milk weights on the computer, the wash system ran through and unhooked the meters loaded everything in the car and came back down the road.  Got here at the new house right about 7:15 p.m..   Just realized I haven't closed up the chickens so will go out and do them and at least fill the waterers. 
 Don't think it is going below freezing tonight.  It was in the low 60's today, mostly sunny.... of course, I was inside the milking parlor rather than outside in the nicer day....    Hit some sprinkles, on the way home this evening, so looked at the radar and we might get a little... real iffy as it looks like the projected front will stay mostly west and a small part is heading more east leaving the valley in a less moisture area.... some snow supposed to hit in WV so the ski places ought to be happy.  But then the weather is supposed to get colder and possible rain again Fri or Sat?  Might be snow if it gets cold again.  Who knows, they certainly don't ..... it's a crap shoot lately.... that 5-12 inches of snow was only a whole 1/2 inch ice and 1 inch snow max......

So I am heading out to shut them in and head down the hill.  Will pack the samples in the morning,  and unload the car since I will not need the meters until next monday.  I ache too much to do it tonight.  Then I can load up some more stuff and make some trips over the next few days.  Have to get feed tomorrow too... maybe it will be hard ground on Wed morning to bring it out to the shelter.  I have PT again at 8:15 on Wed.....would like to get the feed out there if the ground is hard before I go and then that will be good.  

See you on the morrow....


----------



## Baymule

A lot of recliners have a latch type pull for the footrest. Then you have to close it with your legs/feet. Lazy Boy has a handle on the right side, you use the handle to open the footrest and to close it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Do you think you will have everything moved out of the rental house and into your new house by the end of the month?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry to say, no won't be out of the rental by the end of the month.  But will be very far along.  Not terribly upset, had hoped to be further along... but things like DS testing positive and the subsequent "quarantining" and all has pushed things back a bit.
Will see how the weather goes the next few days too.  Expecting quite a bit of rain Thursday and turning colder on Friday.... then moderating by Sun.  So, I will keep plugging along with things and  then see when he will be able to get together a couple of guys to help with the bigger stuff.  Several of the guys at his work have relatives/wives/kids with the stupid virus too.... so figure that when it runs it's course then he will be able to get together s couple guys to help. 
It would have been done by the end of the month,  if the floors had gotten done on time..... not going to get too upset over it.  I feel like I am making progress everyday.... and will work on it more as my work schedule has slowed down a bit for the holidays.... only have one farm on 28-29th (2x)  that I hate to do;  but it is what it is.  So, I will keep on working on it and see where it goes. 
Got a light shower last night, the wind picked up and it has been gusty this morning.  Saw a few flurries as the sun is partly out too.  Temps only in the 40's today.... never got below freezing last night.  We are supposed to get some real steady rain all day Thursday, and then on Christmas - Friday - it is going to clear off and get cold... temps drop all day and down into the teens that night.  Crazy temps. 

Invited to gf parents for Christmas dinner and I am going to go.  Her mom likes creamed onions, and although I was told not to bring anything as there would be plenty of food, I am going to take some since I like them too.  I will be driving separate, they aren't far away, so I can leave when I want. 

I am packing samples to go out and then going out to the chickens since it has been so cold and windy this morning.  Unload the meters out of the car and a few things I also brought up from the house, into the house here.  Then I plan to go do the horse, and drop the samples off and go back down to the other house and get another bunch of stuff. 
I did find the table legs, so will probably try to bring up the table top and get it put together.  Then I can get the set of shelves I have the computer on, moved out of the bedroom and have the space for the sewing center table to come up,  That will get most of the stuff out of the LR area of the other house.  And give me the room to get into the china cabinet there and start getting all the china moved.  I don't want to have to wrap all of it so plan to bring it up in small stacks in boxes.... CAREFULLY.... and get it into the cabinet here. 

Hey, just got a pkg .... the clear contact paper that I ordered.... that was supposed to be here by the 26th... was just delivered.... way sooner than I expected.... so YAY.... I can get the kitchen cabinets done and get all the boxes and stuff off the floor.... which will get me more room for all the other stuff to bring up.  That will be a great thing to do with all the rain that is forecast now on Thursday..., WOW that is a big surprise and a wonderful plus.  

So time to get the rest of the samples packed... and some stuff done.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wow, so happy to read that you are going to the gf parents house for Christmas...good for you   
As far as the silage for goats...I tried giving the goats silage that we had for the cows years ago, if I remember  correctly they bloated really badly....
Recliner....I bought a double recliner last year...don't  like it at all.....my all time favorite is the plush ones with the seat lift, massager and heat....its like sitting in a big hug , sooo comfortable...definitely  will purchase two  in the near future for both of us, should of done that instead of wasting  a thousand dollars on the one we have....could of used that seat lift many times with bad knees and backs here....please at least take a sit in one to try it out, fanny test them all and I bet you go for the one I'm talking about


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've previously given my goats Chaffhaye which I think is technically is a form silage.  For the record - I have only fed it in the winter because I've heard other folks had trouble with it molding in summer heat.  I wouldn't have any idea how they would do on anything else.  




B&B Happy goats said:


> please at least take a sit in one to try it out


I had to read that twice, lol!


----------



## farmerjan

Tues eve.  Got some more done today.  Did all the things I mentioned... went down to the other house after dropping off the samples.  Got a few more things boxed and loaded.  Got one good sized box of glassware loaded and came back up.  Got all that in the house.  Loaded the buckets and went to the feed bin and got them all filled.  In the back of the car to take out in the morning.  Temps are supposed to get down to 28 or so.... hope that it will firm up the ground so I can scoot out there before PT and put the buckets at the shelter.  I won't let the birds out til later. 
The hawk was around today when I let them out and was doing the water.  They all came running into the shelter and then I saw it.  So, I fed and watered inside with one waterer and small feeder about 5 ft from the door,  outside.  This afternoon they were outside because the hawk is usually gone afternoons.  That is why they are going to stay in and then I will let them out later on.  when I get back.
DRUM ROLL...... got the 2wd back with the new clutch!!!!!!   DS said it might still have a little more air in the line, they bled it several times... so to just work it a bit.  I've done that before.  So, I will call the guy and set up an appt for the chickens... and make arrangements to go get the bull calves.  They might have to be gotten in the trailer though, 2 are getting to a month old....The last one calved and it is a bull..... so that is great.  Wanted to get them in the truck but they are getting too big now to go in the crate I use.  Especially since there are 4. 

PROGRESS is being made.  

So, going into the kitchen to vacuum out the cabinets real good so I can start putting down the clear contact paper.  I will do what the knees will handle, then go down the hill and get some more things put together so I can load a load later in the morning after I get done with PT and errands, and the back of the car is empty.  Then if I can bring some up, do the chickens and then maybe see about taking the truck down and driving it a bit, and putting more stuff in it to bring up.  Then I can unload as my knees allow and I can take breaks inbetween.    We'll see how the day goes.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the info on the recliners.  I will look into the one that raises up, although hope that the knee replacements will negate the need.  But might still be a good investment if the prices are somewhat comparable.  

Good to know about the handle on the side to lower the foot rest down rather than try to push with the legs.  

I am thinking that the recliner will be good for the knees and more comfortable by being able to get the feet up some for the swelling.  It was a little difficult with the ankle.... spent more time on the bed with the foot up on something to get it up so that it would not swell.  

Got a list of a few last things I need to do.  Going to give the GF money,  since I really have no idea of what she might like.  Since she hunts, she can use it for shells for the gun if she wants.  Will give her daughter a little money, too,  in a card.  She's 11 or maybe 12. NO idea of what kids that age like nowadays.   I have a couple of little things for DS because I didn't think we were going to do much for Christmas this year.... have a few ideas of a couple other things to look for tomorrow.... But I am not going to get too big because I still have to get out of the rental and until I get that done, money is tighter with double bills.  At least that is something that will end pretty quickly.  I am going to tell the landlord I will be out by the first of Feb....he knew that it would be the first of the year or soon after....  but hope to be out a little sooner so that my friend and her bf can get moving into it so they can get set up before their baby comes in March. 

So that's the plan... heading into the kitchen to vacuum.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a note here.... on SS I posted this but some here may not be on it..... I was in Wal-mart and they had wide mouth canning lids.  3.95 I think for a box of 12.  If anyone needs any, I will be glad to get them and send them for whatever the costs are.  I know that they have been very hard to come by.  Hoping that some of the sites will have them in bulk after we get past the holidays.... but just thought I would pass along that offer.


----------



## Baymule

You have a lot of good things happening! You got the 2WD back, now you can carry chickens to be processed and pick up calves. You found the table legs and can get that set up. You are steadily moving things and unpacking, the clear contact paper will expedite that too! 

We looked at the lift recliners. They would drive me batsh!t crazy. All opened and stretched out, to get up requires _waiting_ for them to sit up and close the footrest. I get up NOW. I don't slowly get up and those chairs are S L O W. I have had massage chairs before, they are nice. 

Going to the GF's parents for Christmas is a good thing. It looks like she is going to be around for a long time, so might as well join in on family time. If her family is your son's family, that makes them your family too. Somewhere along the way, you can gently, a little at a time, remind your son that he has obligations to the cattle, hay and farming activities.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Baymule ..absolutely  agree they are S L O W... I think a electrician could add a " turbo eject" button for those of us that aren't  patient enough to wait for the chair to reach the  "get out" position....guess I will need to find one lol...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Baymule,

Maybe this would be more to your liking...


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few notes this noon time.  Wed.  Started out sunny, it got cold enough to get the ground good and firm. I managed to load the table top in the car right on top of the buckets of feed so worked perfect.   Came up to the new house, unloaded the top into the house,  then took the feed out to the shelter for the chickens.  Changed clothes and went to PT. 
 Had a good session, working more on the ankle since it has been aggravating me some with the "fatness" and the tingley.... went back to the compression stocking and it seems to be better.  Foot was not quite so fat today and I seem to be able to "walk more normally".... if you take any time to pay attention to your normal walking gait... it is heel, flat, toe bent as a pushoff  as the heel goes down on the other foot. A full follow through.  Well, with the knees hurting so, I tend to walk more still legged, and "waddle" a bit stiff legged,  and I have to tell myself to bend the knees as I follow through on the "normal gait" that we all take for granted.  So, by paying more attention to the way I am walking, I am actually taking more pressure off the knees actually.  And the whole thing with the ankle has also contributed to this without really realizing it.  Even though the ankle has done fantastic, and both the PT guys have said I have done better than most anyone they have ever seen;  I still need to make myself occasionally consciously think about  how I walk so that I continue to get all I can from it.  And hopefully it will get even better after I get the knees done.  

So after leaving there, I went and stopped at the bank to get some cash to put in a couple envelopes, went to Sharp Shopper which is like a wholesale type groc store that I really like, got a couple things there and found the cranberry drink I like that has no high-fructose crap.... in the small bottles that are a waste of plastic... but very convenient to take with me in the car.... stopped at TSC to get another in-line cut off for the hose so I can put it half way in the hose and then it will be able to drain going in both directions without me having to walk back and forth 3 times every night.  I can cut it off near the high point and then open it from both ends and it will drain in both directions.... even slow, it will allow me to only have to make half the trips while I hurt. That is a plus to me.  ( the hose total is about 250 ft or more from the faucet out to the chicken shelters).  

So, it is getting cloudier.... supposed to keep clouding over as the day goes on and then the rain coming in later.  Hard rain tomorrow, 1/2 to 2 inches possible.  Then changing to possible lt snow as the temps drop.  I just heard that they are saying 1-3 " snow  possible, when it gets colder and changes over.  Today is supposed to be in the 50-60's ,  tomorrow in the 50's and then Fri.  not over 35 during the day.... Fri night in the teens.  Another reason I wanted that cut off so I can make sure the hose drains in both directions better.  I unattach the 2 sections if necessary to get it to drain even better.  But it has always drained slow as the air feeds back into the hose and the water runs out. 

I did cut one piece of the contact paper stuff last night, then rolled it in the opposite direction since it obviously won't stay out flat at all.  I was so glad to get it as it was 12" x 36 ft..  Sadly, I found out that the cabinets are NOT 12" inside the cabinet.....GRRRRR..... So, I will cut whatever I need to down the side......
I wound up taking a damp kitchen towel, and  wiping down the insides of the cabinets.  Couldn't manage the vacuum  hose and all up on the step ladder.  I think I probably got it cleaner that way by the looks of the dishcloth.  So, looking forward to getting the clear contact paper down and seeing how it goes.  
I will get the table legs put on the table too, and get that all situated.  I plan to spend the day here, and get things done.  Going to feed the horse late this afternoon, as I won't try to go in there with the rain tomorrow.  Will go in there on Friday again....she deserves a little treat for Christmas and it is supposed to be cold. 

Gotta eat some lunch and get something done.


----------



## farmerjan

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Baymule,
> 
> Maybe this would be more to your liking...


Nah, don't think there is enough clearance head space in the house...... plus I don't think she is into somersaults..... might be hard on DH 's joints......


----------



## rachels.haven

GASP...If she doesn't want it, I think I need one or two for the back seat of my mom-mobile.  Sometimes things don't seem to work back there and it just gets too darn loud.


----------



## farmerjan

rachels.haven said:


> GASP...If she doesn't want it, I think I need one or two for the back seat of my mom-mobile.  Sometimes things don't seem to work back there and it just gets too darn loud.


----------



## farmerjan

Back to the house.  Did the horse, drove the truck, clutch is not what it should be, and went in to check on the cows/calves and such at the nurse cow pasture as I haven't been in there with the car.... they got a gate torn down, into the barn, tore things up and made one he// of a mess..... I am not a happy person.  Not even going to say much or I will go off.....
Got chickens closed up and hose drained although it looks like it isn't going to get below freezing tonight..... but it seemed to work pretty good with the valve partway so that I don't have to walk back and forth so much.  
I am going in and work in the kitchen cabinets.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We looked at the lift recliners. They would drive me batsh!t crazy. All opened and stretched out, to get up requires _waiting_ for them to sit up and close the footrest. I get up NOW. I don't slowly get up and those chairs are S L O W.


Dad got one of those. Stopped using it for that very reason. S L O W!!!!!!! Maybe later when he can't easily get out of his chair. 



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Maybe this would be more to your liking...


That is quite the trill ride!


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Baymule,
> 
> Maybe this would be more to your liking...



Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!! That's more my speed!


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas to all.  It was an interesting day.  Rained pretty steady/hard yesterday.... then about midnight it was snowing so hard that I had trouble seeing to drive home to the stone house.  I kept thinking that if it kept snowing like that we would get a foot.  
It must've stopped pretty soon after.  The ground was also still very wet and warmer so not able to stick and pile up.  60's on Thursday, dropped to 26 overnight.... never got above 30 today and dropping now.  Supposed to get down into the teens..... BRRRRR

It was a frosted dusting of white this morning.  Breezy so felt colder.  

Went to the GF 's parents for Chritmas dinner and gifts afterwards.  It went well.  I tried hard to spend time talking to her mom, Patti..... and we still don't have much in common.... but it was okay.  We did get into a discussion about SS and Medicare afterwards when she asked me about the progress with the knees/replacements..... and about some costs.  She is 64, so getting close.  Told her what my ins lady guided/advised  me to do, the current costs.... all that it pays for,  deductibles.... all that.  Talked about the pros and cons of waiting to collect SS and she is eligible at 66 & some months... she couldn't remember exactly the number..... and about the restrictions for taking it early and wage earning.... so I hope that I helped her.  Told her the name of the lady at SS that helped me to make decisions on it.... and that she shouldn't wait to take it til she was older... because of "if something happens to her it is all gone"......for what....  and she was the one that said that she didn't know what the gov't was going to do so ought to get it now while she can.....Still not much in common with them.... but it was not "terrible".  

DS "gave me the clutch job" for Christmas..... parts and all.... I was surprised really.... it was a fair amount for the parts.... so will have to get the glitches out of it not working as it should...... also the "boot jack" I mentioned I wanted to try,  to see if I can get the boots off easier..... scented candle and a T-shirt.....and a half dozen bottles of the chocolate soda I like.  Great to make an old fashioned ice cream soda with some ice cream in it..... 
I gave her money with a note in the card that I didn't even know what caliber her rifle was to buy her shells.....so to use it for whatever she wanted.... put it in a card with an ornament for the tree..... gave her daughter a little money and gave DS some money along with a few odd things.... a long handled ratchet  a couple T-shirts , jigsaw puzzle and the complete set of The Dukes of Hazard from TV...... they can all do the jigsaw and watch the dvd's.....

I came to the house before, carried water out to the chickens as I knew the hose would freeze during the day..... and by the time I got back here it was about dark.  They were all bedded down to I just closed them up.  Tomorrow I will carry water again early, put feed in feeders and then go get the buckets filled while the ground is hard.  Need more shavings as the shelter gets very wet with all them staying in and eating and pooping so much.... plus the ground is so wet, so it is just soggy out there.  

Back here at the new house, going to go put some more stuff in the cabinets I think.... maybe get the legs on the kitchen table top and see about getting stuff in the DR moved around so I can start bringing more boxes up.  I also plan to get the little set of shelves in the BR where I have the computer, moved,  so that the sewing table can come up here.  It will be too cold to do anything outside except what has to be done.  I have moved alot of stuff in the BR so there won't be much to do to get the bed in here.  

I had put the spider plants out in the rain.... thank goodness I remembered to bring them in last night after I closed up the shelter.... they would have been frozen.  Need a place to hang them in the kitchen.... if I could get the boxwoods out they would get some sun through the windows.  The only place for them to get sun now is through the windows in the corner where the sink it.  Need to see if there are any studs in the ceiling area so I could hang them.  Probably ought to repot and separate them but that is going to wait for the spring..... there are dozens of plants in the pots so could be sparated out into many smaller  plants.   

Hope everyone got a chance to share holiday wishes with family even if on a computer hook up.  
Here's to a BETTER NEW YEAR.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm glad you had a nice day Jan. 😊


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday afternoon.  Didn't get up here that early..... it was 10 degrees...this morning.  Ground is hard as a rock on top.  Sun is out but I don't think it hit 30 .....Took the truck and got shavings.  I had put a LR chair and a box of glassware in the car before I came up.... But I think that this chair is going to get donated to goodwill if I get a recliner.  It needs reupholstering.... my mom used to do that and this chair is my first attempt.... not bad job but it doesn't match anything and the cushion is getting flat.....padding on arms have compressed.  
So, I didn't really do much here last night.  Inside heaters are having trouble keeping up with the cold temps but the crawl/cellar space is keeping things above freezing as the water and all is working fine.   

Got some feed in the car and another couple buckets of water to take out to the chickens.  Going to put it in and close them up for the evening.  Only about 8-10 that were outside so don't think it will take much to get them back in.  Be done early for the day.  There are some things I need to sew and then I will pack all the stuff up from the sewing table/center to come up here.  I will take the truck out and unload the shavings, then have it to bring up stuff from the house.  I really need to spend more time down there packing stuff again.  If I get the sewing table stuff out of the way then there is nothing in the way of the china wall cabinet and I can work on getting all that packed and emptied.  I also have got to finish sorting the rest of the papers and stuff from the desk  and get the rest packed to come up here.  
Kinda been doing it piecemeal as the mood hits me to move things.  But it has been nice in a way as it has been giving me time to look at things and change things around before I get everything in place....
I guess the DR is going to be the "catch all" for the bulk of the boxes....one reason to get the china in the cabinet so it doesn't get jostled around in boxes and broken.  
Been looking at the front porch and tossing around the idea of closing it in.... to use as an entry since there is no "mud room" .  Even just half of it so that there is a protected entryway into the house and a place to hang coats and such.  Just thinking about it.  
All the boxes in the room I use for storage at the stone house,  will be going upstairs into the walk in attic/storage room for now.  That way it won't interfere with tearing down the ceilings in the 2 upstairs bedrooms next year.  I have alot of books and many of the "decorative tins" that I have collected over the years.  Thinking it is time to start selling them.  Maybe another of the list of "yard sale" things for next year.  I have some really nice ones, and some just that caught my whimsy.  Some are collectible like from an anniversary year for Cream of Wheat, stuff like that.  I have gotten to where I prefer to store stuff in glass and see through containers, so not using the tins as much as I used to. Have a set of shelves at the house that I had alot of glass storage jars on;  would like to get it moved here and maybe  put it in the kitchen next to where I want the "spice cabinet".....
 Saw a sign the other day for a new "start up" moving /odd job company, here local.  Might call them and see what it would cost for a days worth of moving/carting and CARRYING boxes... like all the ones that need to go upstairs.  My knees might be very grateful. 
Have to call the local propane company and see about getting the little "fireplace" back in the living room , hooked up and working, and a line run for the kitchen stove.  
Always think of things on days when it can't get done, then I get busy and forget.....

Going out to do the water and feed and get them closed up for the evening.  May as well go down the hill and work there this aft/eve.  That house is warmer right now.... the area heaters are having trouble keeping up in this house with the real low temps and breeze making it colder out there.  It is in the 50's inside, but not warm feeling.  If temps go back up in the next day or 2 as they say, then it will make working in here much more comfortable again.  So If I get a bunch of stuff to come up here, then I can work in here.  If it warms up tomorrow like the forecast says, the house will warm up quite a bit. 
I do have some cold air leaks around the door in the kitchen that goes out onto the deck.  GOT to get that taken care of, and some air under the front door.  Putting a towel against it from the outside when I leave at night.  Need to see what I should do for that.  There is no proper sill under the door as the refinished boards go right to the edge then a small gap under the door.  Ought to be some kind of rubber gasket thing that attaches to the bottom of the door maybe?   There is very little clearance on the bottom of the door when it opens into the house, going across the refinished wood floor.   I can put a "draft stop" on the inside when I am in here for the time being.  

Hope you all have a nice weekend.  Stay warm.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Sounds like a great idea, have someone else carry all those boxes!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

It's a shame we can't organize something like a Miss @farmerjan Moving Caravan and get you moved in a day!  We could take a group picture to submit as picture of the week.


----------



## Baymule

Great idea! Can we do that on ZOOM?


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday aft.  Taking a lunch break.  It was 17 this morning, but after the sun came up you could feel the air warming up.  Car temp thing said 42 .  Hose is thawed, I carried water early when the ground was hard and unloaded the bales of shavings off the truck.  I will fill the waterers in a little bit and then drain the hose.  
PT tomorrow so will be a little later getting them opened up.  Which is good because the stupid hawk is back today for the first time I have seen it since they closed the Christmas tree lot.  
Hopefully, a bunch will be going very shortly.  Will call tomorrow morning.  I have to test tomorrow eve/Tues morning  but that is all that is scheduled except for PT again on Thurs morning. 

Text from son said that he was getting a friend to come and preg check the cows he moved home the other day.  Also checked 3 others, one that I just wasn't sure of and he is also not sure.... she is slated for butcher in Jan and the other one I was pretty sure was open,is open and is getting done in Feb.  Then I will have my jersey steer done in March (I think ).  Will call them and check.. 
So I loaded some boxes in the car and went up and met them @ 9 at the barn.   Things went well, got the calves all sorted off and everyone that was there went through the chute to be checked.
Anyway, 2 cows were open, both were bought cows that we have gotten a couple calves out of.  They have nice calves on them now, Both are also getting some age, teeth are short.  They will be sold as cull cows in a few weeks.
  All the rest 10 cows, in this bunch,  that were bred, most 4-6+ months,   except for 1 that is only maybe 2 months got put out back for the winter.  Put the cows in the trailer to move to the back field so we didn't have to try to go through the ones with little calves. 
Calves pulled off them and are now "officially weaned".  They will be getting fed silage + some grain,  in the barn as well as hay.  We will look over the heifers to decide on what to maybe keep as replacements when we get closer to selling them as feeders this spring.  So out of the 13 at that place, 2 open and 1 shorter bred., and 10 that will calve in the spring. 
The shorter bred one will be way behind the rest and she is not a cow that I especially like.... we will probably sell her as a bred cow.  She is always late to get bred back and raises okay, average , calves but not a "real nice calf" .   We will be better off taking the money from the 2 open cows and put it into a couple of bred cows, and selling the one that is always behind and putting that into another cow to fit the time frame better. 
Had one other cow that is pregnant; she is a pretty good cow, raises nice calves, and during conversation of how old she was, DS checked her teeth.... she has NUBS  left.  So, she will be put with the old cows when she calves and will be sold next year after her calf gets raised.  She will not go with a bull so won't have a chance to get bred back.  Better to sell her and not have her start to lose weight and go backwards if she were to breed back and then struggle with her nutritional needs through next winter.... She has held her weight pretty good this year, and they will have grass that we stockpiled, as well as hay through the winter. Calf is off her so she will be able to keep her weight up without the calf sucking her now.  So that's good.  

So, I came up to the house, unloaded the stuff into the hallway.  Did the chickens.  Am going out to fill the waterers, and will fill all the feed buckets later and take out there in the morning when the ground is hard before PT.   The chickens have reached their full size as their feed consumption has really slowed down.  Past time to kill them.  

I did some more sewing last night and packed some boxes.  Some I brought up this morning, some more there. I have to pack the china in smaller boxes as it is so heavy to lift.  Going to pack some more later.  I expect that I will finish what little sewing there is that should be done, and get that all put together to move the sewing center/table.  I will pull the drawers out to move and have a big box of cut up jeans and misc stuff that I use as patch pieces to bring up. 
Ought to pack up more of the china tonight.  Going to stop and see if there are any smaller sized boxes at the cardboard dumpster.  I have a few that I have unpacked to take back down.  

House is alot more comfortable with the temps not so awful cold outside.  

Well, took a long enough break.  Finished up the creamed onions I made and took to Christmas dinner.  Going out while it is not too terrible cold and do the water....


----------



## farmerjan

Going to head down the hill in a little bit. Got the feed buckets full and the feed bin is now empty.  I will take them out in the morning as the ground out there is still a little wet.  It is about 36 out and the sun is down so will get cold quick. 

I want to go in and move some other stuff in the DR to make more usable room for boxes and get everything out of the way of the china cabinet.  Got some stuff that belongs in the kitchen that I can move around the corner in there.  Then I can move all the stuff out of the hall where I put it today.  

Have been dealing with the knees alot more since the weather turned cold.  Insulated overalls helps,  but they have been exceptionally sore the last 2-3 days.  I think I will call  the dr office right after Jan 1st and see if there are any newly cancelled appts..  I am thinking that they might get done sooner rather than later.... Tired of dealing with the ache.  Maybe July when we are mostly done with first cutting???? Cows and calves all out to summer pastures by June/July and fall calves not starting til Oct.....2nd cutting hay in early fall.... Guess I will have to see what the dr says.  If he sees me in Jan and says he could do it in Feb I would jump on it.....but that is wishful thinking....

Going to move this small set of shelves where the computer is.  Probably won't get anything much moved tomorrow since the feed is in the car for the morning, and I have to be at PT at 9..... I have to load all the meters and stuff for the farm tomorrow afternoon, and most of the hoses, and take it down there.  Going to take it down early, for them to carry in the barn to set up.  Have to change the brackets on some of the meters to accommodate this farm, and that takes a few minutes each... all those things that take a little bit of time adds up....and I will  not be able to do anything tomorrow night and not alot after doing them on Tues morning because I will be 4-5 hours just in the parlor.  
I think I am about ready to quit.... this farm is thinking about selling out though.... so may not have to deal with them very much longer.  But then I think that doing the ankle made it better, so getting the knees done ought to make it alot better.  Besides, who knows what will happen.  I may need to keep this income for awhile.  

Going into the DR.


----------



## thistlebloom

farmerjan said:


> Have been dealing with the knees alot more since the weather turned cold.



I have shredded knees also, and the cold can really make them more stiff and sore. One thing that I have found that helps are those knit knee sleeves. I have started wearing them when I ride in the winter, as without them my knees become so sore that when I dismount I almost collapse.
I don't know if they would be helpful to you, but they aren't terribly expensive. I wear them over my jeans.

They are similar to these. (pic from Amazon)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> I think I will call the dr office right after Jan 1st and see if there are any newly cancelled appts.. I am thinking that they might get done sooner rather than later.... Tired of dealing with the ache. Maybe July when we are mostly done with first cutting???? Cows and calves all out to summer pastures by June/July and fall calves not starting til Oct.....2nd cutting hay in early fall.... Guess I will have to see what the dr says. If he sees me in Jan and says he could do it in Feb I would jump on it.....but that is wishful thinking....



Holy cow, Miss @farmerjan!  I am confused, as I already thought that you were getting the knees done in Feb 2021!  I have been looking forward to you getting out of pain in less than 2 months.  Now you say that July would be early?  When is it currently scheduled?  I do hope the doctor says you can have the operation in Feb 2021!  And maybe what Miss @thistlebloom recommended will work until you are able to get your knees done!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@Senile_Texas_Aggie ;  my original thoughts were to be in the house and be able to get the knees done during the winter.  But then with this whole BS of the covid..... hospitals and all shutting down elective surgeries.... then opening up a bit and the backlog.... then waiting to see how the PT's mom did with her double replacement with this newer procedure.....She was supposed to have it in April and couldn't have it done until September. and they just fit it in..... then making the decision to go to them and then they were not taking any new appts with all the bs.... then finally they were  taking new appts.... but things are on a weekly thing because Va has closed down any elective surgeries here in the valley hospitals.... and the gov has "suggested " that all elective surgeries be closed for the time being.... but this clinic is in Md and at the time they were still doing surgeries but they told me that it was on a week to week thing as it could change again....there are lots of places that are not allowing any surgeries that are not life threatening/have to be done right now kind of surgeries.....
So my initial consultation appt is Jan 28th.  Then if all goes well, I will have to have a CT scan of the knees as well as whatever they require for pre-surgical preparation.... So, there is no chance it will be before May or June at the earliest.... and I am going to make it work in between our farming stuff.....just need to get the initial appt done and then go from there.  

@thistlebloom ; I have tried some knee covers... but those sleeves look interesting.  I have tried all sort of supports, braces, you name it, for support and nothing stays up high enough on the thigh to keep them in place.  I have heavier thighs (family genetics) so some just don't stay up well enough.  Those sleeves look like they might work.  I do wear my insulated overalls when the temps get down.... keeps the whole body and legs warmer.....


----------



## farmerjan

Got done with testing and here to the house about 7:30. Filled the chicken waterers and shut them in.   Had to call a farm and am going to go down the hill.  I'm tired and hungry and want to get a shower and eat and go to bed.  I have to be back at the barn around 4:30 - 4:45 a.m..  Everything else can wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> So, there is no chance it will be before May or June at the earliest....


 I have been so hoping that you would be out of pain and on the road to recovery some time mid February! Here's hoping there will be an early cancellation... 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## thistlebloom

Jan, I use the sleeves more for additional heat than support. They stay up pretty good over jeans. If you wear jeans under your insulated overalls  (I do, but it can get bulky) they would be another layer of warmth.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday.  Nice sunny day out, not as warm as yesterday which hit mid 60's in the sun,   but still pretty decent. 

  Got done at the farm around 9:30 a.m...... long morning.  Came here and sat and did all the computer work and tried to match up a bunch of samples that don't match the cow #'s.... because people can't see and call out the right numbers.....and yes, sometimes I do hear them wrong.... but more often than not, I will see them as they come in the door, and they were called out wrong.... like 1242 when it is 1342..... stupid stuff like that but it makes a big difference obviously when I go to punch them into the computer.... and it tells me that it is a new cow... or I wind up with a duplicate because they already called out that number. GRRRR 

So, it took nearly 2 hours to do all that and try to figure out the ones that were wrong....called the farmer about a couple and of course he forgot to put in a couple that were sold.   So, then I went out and did the chickens, hose was pretty much thawed, couple of sections that didn't  completely drain had a little ice but the running water melted it.  filled some feeders and the water.  Hawk was circling and then saw me and headed away from here.  The chickens came out for a bit,  I spread feed out on the ground to get them out moving around.... but the feeders are inside so they would go back in.  Hawk won't go in, too confining.  Hopefully they will be gone soon.  Called and left a message, and they called back and said that they will call  back as soon as their schedule gets figured out after their company (children)  went home.  Hopefully next week.   Going to get the one freezer emptied out into the freezer chests and cleaned out so that I can make room.  Don't know how I am going to fit them all but I will figure it out.  There is some stuff that can be gotten rid of... I think there is even a couple bags of ice in the one freezer.

Going in to make a sandwich and then get these samples packed.  Then I will go down the hill and see about getting some of the china loaded in the car, and get some more packed.  Got a few smaller boxes so I can manage to carry them.  Hope to maybe work on getting it in the china cabinet here maybe this evening.  I am aching from testing so am not going to try to kill myself standing too much.

Haven't heard back from DS about helping at the 500 cow herd so guess I will call Geneva and see what her schedule is.  Was hoping to get to them either this afternoon (which would have been tough but would get the samples sent out Wed morning) or Wed..  But, I can't call them to set it up until I know who can help what days to give the farm a choice or 2.

Still have to move the boxes in the hallway into the DR; won't take but a few minutes, one or 2 has china in it and the rest is just other stuff;  then I will have a direct route to bring more into the house and straight into the DR  to the china cabinet.  Would be nice if I had that to work on in the evening when I  can do some & sit a bit inbetween..

So, time for a sandwich.... my stomach is growling!!!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Hawk was circling and then saw me and headed away from here. The chickens came out for a bit, I spread feed out on the ground to get them out moving around.... but the feeders are inside so they would go back in. Hawk won't go in, too confining. Hopefully they will be gone soon. Called and left a message, and they called back and said that they will call back as soon as their schedule gets figured out after their company (children) went home. Hopefully next week.



Miss @farmerjan,

You really tested my Texas Aggie I/Q, which admittedly doesn't take much.  When you wrote "Hopefully they will be gone soon", I initially thought you were talking about the hawks.  Then the next sentence started out "Called and left a message, and they called back..."  I then thought "Huh?  She called the hawks and they called back?"  Then, after a bit more thought, I decided that "[h]opefully they will be gone soon" applied to the chickens.  But again, the next sentence about calling and leaving a message didn't make any sense, as surely you wouldn't be calling the chickens and they wouldn't be calling back.  Finally I decided that the sentence "Hopefully they will be gone soon." *did* apply to the chickens, and that "Called and left a message, and they called back" meant that you called the guy who *processed* the chickens, who called back.

Now you see why I have so many accidents on my farm! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Finnie

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan,
> 
> You really tested my Texas Aggie I/Q, which admittedly doesn't take much.  When you wrote "Hopefully they will be gone soon", I initially thought you were talking about the hawks.  Then the next sentence started out "Called and left a message, and they called back..."  I then thought "Huh?  She called the hawks and they called back?"  Then, after a bit more thought, I decided that "[h]opefully they will be gone soon" applied to the chickens.  But again, the next sentence about calling and leaving a message didn't make any sense, as surely you wouldn't be calling the chickens and they wouldn't be calling back.  Finally I decided that the sentence "Hopefully they will be gone soon." *did* apply to the chickens, and that "Called and left a message, and they called back" meant that you called the guy who *processed* the chickens, who called back.
> 
> Now you see why I have so many accidents on my farm!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


I thought the same thing, and also figured it out when she said she left a message and they called back. 😂
I sure hope those processors can take those chickens soon!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Hawk won't go in, too confining.


Sadly that is MOSTLY true. I have seen a video on BYC of a hawk going not only into the covered run but right up into the coop and coming out with a chicken.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry to everyone;   @Senile_Texas_Aggie , @Finnie  and whomever else I confused. I write how I think sometimes and of course not many understand my convoluted thinking.....  No I certainly am not calling the hawks back.... and yes, waiting for the chicken guy to call back.  I will figure out how to get them in a freezer once they are killed.  Hoping it is soon.  I guess the plans are to spend the day emptying and cleaning out the one freezer to see how much room that can be made.  Hate to fill it up down there, but they have got to go.  

Tuesday aft.  Brought some of the china up, unloaded into the hallway.  Went and picked up the meters from the farm I tested Mon/Tues and dropped off their jump drive for their computer import of info.  Meters & hoses put away in the carport until next farm that needs them.  
Of course, fed and watered the chickens.  

Going to the 500 cow herd tomorrow morning...Thursday.  DS is going with me.  Don't need meters just all the boxes.  Have most everything in the car all ready to go.  Waiting to see if UPS delivers my weekly supply of boxes that come from the lab.  If not then I will get the ones out that I have "put away"  and then just have to put away the ones they bring.  Figured it was dumb to move them from the storage spot into the car only to put more back in the storage spot.  Will put them in the car before I go down the hill tonight.  Will meet DS @ 3a.m. and we will go up together.  

Got a some more china I will pack up this evening.  Then maybe I can bring more up Thursday aft.  Need to get the stuff in the back up here to go in the china cabinet first... platters and things that will stand up against the back in the groove for display, with the plates and all in front.... so have to pretty much have it all here before I can really put it back in.  First out is last to go back in.... We are slated to get some rain/showers whatever Thursday and Friday.  Temps in the 40-50's so about normal.  Nights in the 20's .  Cold on Friday though, 30's... but back up into the 50's Saturday.....

I'm going to go in and get some more stuff in the kitchen put away.  Got to get a more convenient type of step stool to use for the upper cabinets.... it is so hard for me to climb up and down this step ladder type that I have.  Need to get a wrench as the table legs are not as tight as they need to be but didn't have one handy when I put the legs on the table. 

Got my dentist appt for next week.... after being so dumb to forget to take the anti-biotics.... they had a cancellation so I said it would work.  Wrote it on my new pocket size calendar with PILLS right next to it so I don't forget to take them.  
Got the DMV appt Monday morning the 4th to get the title and tags etc for the car all done and transferred.... then I can take the forrester off the ins.   Still want to find an engine for it......

Going out to do the chickens and fill waters and close up for the evening.   Then some stuff here.  Didn't realize it was this late.  

Watched a video that @Beekissed posted.... I think it was on the Corona virus thread..... PLEASE everyone watch it.... there is so much sense in that video...... and you really all need to think about the financial implications of what he is talking about.  It is so very true..... our country is headed to financial ruin and I honestly don't think there is much to stop it now.   We are so far in debt.... and all  the giveaways are only a bandaid for a wound that is going to bleed us to death...... I think it has just gone too far now that I really don't think that there is any way to stop the hemorrhaging.......


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce .  Yes, I have had a small chicken hawk go into a closed in run and kill, and eat a chicken.  One went into the run then into the small "chicken door" into the coop and kill and was eating a chicken at my ex's chickens a couple years ago... I managed to knock it off the side of the pen that it was trying to fly/climb out .... chicken wire inside to divide the pens...... and get it into the live trap when it was stunned.  But this is a bigger hawk.... at least it doesn't feel comfortable enough to go inside the shelter at this time.  And they will be gone soon, so that will stop it for the time being.  The purebreds will have a closed in wire run so that it can't easily get to them and it will disappear if I have anything to say about it.  Have had them as brazen as to go into a large wired in cage.... so a large live trap just might work in the future.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

_Happy New Year, Miss @farmerjan!_

I hope it is a good one for you!


----------



## farmerjan

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!!!!  In case I missed anyone..... 

I am tuckered out.  Only got a few hours last night.... afraid that I would oversleep probably, since I don't do very many mornings anymore.   Got up about 2:10.... stopped at the convenience store & got some mini-donuts and chocolate milk to take with us to the farm.  Met son at 3 and we loaded stuff on his truck and went to farm.  Got there and got their "samplers" plugged into the milk line.  They all got there and we were milking by 4:30.   It went well but they have calved in alot of heifers and are up to about 530 going through the parlor.  It was nearly 10 when we got done milking.   DS left about 9:45 to run another 15 miles north to pick up the new "door" for his Agco  tractor.  The door is all glass.... no frame around it.  He caught the bracket for the side view mirror.... that has never had a mirror,but just the bracket that sticks out.......on a cedar tree branch and it caused the bracket to bend back enough to make the glass door shatter into a zillion pieces.   Tried to find one used and nothing to be found.  The tractor company that specializes in Agco..... got a new one.... $1100  for the glass door..... OMG..... DS says he is going to take a hacksaw and cut the "arms" (brackets that stick out)  off so it doesn't happen again.  CAN NOT AFFORD that again.  The last time it got shattered from a rock that kicked up and broke it, he got a used one after a 2 month search, for about $400 shipped..... that was enough as it was....
So he got the glass door.... and no there is no way to make another door to fit it as it is curved......and came back to the farm to get me and the samples.  I had finished the computer work, had all the boxes of samples packed and ready to go.  
Left and stopped at Lowe's;  coming down through Staunton on the way home.....as he needed to get some 2x6's.  But when he got in there and was looking at prices, said that he was sure they were higher than our Lowe's in Lexington.... which he nearly goes by on the way to the gf house....So he got on his phone to check and yeah.... the prices were anywhere from 1.25 to nearly 3.00 HIGHER in Staunton than is Lexington.  So he said he would get them later on.  Don't blame him one bit.  

So we got back to "doug's" ... the main farm... and transferred my stuff to the car and he was going to do some stuff there at the farm.  I came to the new house. 

I got a message from the chicken man.... he wanted to know if I wanted to get the birds done on Friday (TOMORROW)  YIKES.  I called him back,  and in the course of conversation, I asked if he meant all of them... and he said yes.  I said there was no way I could do all them but that I could do some, and that I had a friend that had some laying hens that needed doing..... So he said that if I could bring some that he needed at least 50 as he had someone else that wanted to get some done.  So..... between her 20-25 and a bunch I could make up at least 50.  He said he wanted to do them by 8:30 a.m..., so I could bring them this afternoon........
So, here I am having to pack 500+ samples, go get their chickens, get mine loaded..... so, I did get the samples packed, got their chickens (27) and loaded up 31 or 32 of mine.  I took the crippled and smaller ones so that I could get more in the crates since I didn't have but 3 crates.  Stopped and dropped off the samples and left for the chicken place.  I had told Bonnie that I would be there around 3.... it was3:05..... and had said I would be at the chicken guys place around 5.  Got there about 5:05 or so.  So they are dropped off, going to have all them done up whole and vacuum packed and frozen.  I will call Saturday.... he said they might not be there, but if they were I could come... so that is why the call.   Or I have the DMV appt at 8 on Monday so could go up there then.  

The best thing out of all this, I mentioned to Bonnie( friend) with chickens I took to get killed, about trying to get moved and the aggravation of trying to get the stuff in the freezers all moved into the freezer chests and then moved and put back and that I was just short of freezer space for all this, with the birds too....  She said, hey, the chest freezer at the recreation park, where the fire dept holds their fair, and they keep stuff in it during the fair and all;   is empty and you could use it for temporary.... they keep it on as when they have turned them off and then back on,  they have had some go bad.... so they keep them on.... I said I would be glad to pay a couple months "rent"  while I was moving stuff around and she said, oh, no, it is just sitting there empty.  So, I am going to take her up on it and will make a "donation" to the fire dept or whoever is in charge of the rec park/fair grounds.... I can get all the chickens done, get them packed  in there, empty one upright freezer and put that stuff in their chest freezer...  then get the 1st  upright cleaned out and moved.... empty another one at the house and move that stuff into the freezer that is now at the new house.... do the same with the 3rd upright.... and then the chest freezer.  Then I will put these newest chickens in the chest freezer after it gets moved up there into the shed..... and get the rest of the stuff that I moved in there out of the first upright; ... sorted and organized into the other freezers.  This is why I was originally looking for another freezer so that I had one to get in here, and then move stuff directly up here, empty one there and clean it and then move it up here.... needing a place to put stuff from there without having to rush to get one moved and set up so that I could empty the freezer chests.  
So. I think that difficulty has been solved.  It will be a pain to also move all the stuff  from the upright....to that chest freezer and then back to the new house.... but I also want these chickens gone.  They weigh well over 10 lbs live...... and I am tired of dealing with the hawk.  Then, I can get the shelter moved too so that all the chicken poop can work into the ground for the spring garden......and get a break from dealing with the frozen hose and such for the winter.... 

On top of all that, another farm called and wants to test.... one that I had texted back about 2 weeks ago.... he is a nice guy and apologized for not getting back to me.... but with the holidays and all, he said he just overlooked the text and getting back to me....So, he wants to test on Monday afternoon.  He wanted a morning, but I told him that I had a DMV appt.... a PT appt, .... a dentist appt..... a yearly eye dr exam appt.... so mornings were out next week..... so he said an eve would be fine.... did I have Monday eve?????   Not what I was expecting.....but okaaaaay.....

So.... I have a farm scheduled Sat aft..... and possible chicken pickup.   I have Mon 8 a.m. DMV appt..... Farm Mon aft @ 3:30..... Tues 7:45 PT appt....... Tues aft dentist appt @ 2p.m. ...... Wed  eye dr appt at 8 a.m.......... Thursday PT  (pool therapy) @ 10:15 a.m.    
HOLY COW..... I'm gonna need a vacation.....especially since I have to fit in picking up these processed chickens.... and the chicken processing man, is talking next Thursday or Friday to do the rest.  He said he has another person that has 40-50 to do so it would work good to do both....I told him I would take whatever he wanted to do.....get them done & gone.  

And I am going to try to get more stuff packed and moved????? !!!!!!!  
I should be down there now, but I needed to come in and get a break, get on here for a few minutes.... and then I am going down and get a shower and wash my hair .... my scalp is itchy tonight.......get rid of the cow manure/and iodine smell from the barn for a day.  and I doubt I will want to do much packing tonight. My knees are protesting greatly.......besides I am tired from not alot of sleep so hope I will conk out easily.....

I still want to try to find a step stool that maybe would be wide enough so that I could step side to side more than a few inches.....like a double "wide" step stool..... it would make things much easier in the kitchen.    Need to take the 2 "radiator type" heaters back to Deb that I borrowed to heat the house when the floors were done so they would dry better. Want to do that tomorrow as she is going back to northern Va to her other house to go back to work on Monday.    I have a 2nd infared type heater and it will help.  I need to probably get another radiator type heater.... they do a pretty good job.  

Have not remembered to call the gas company for the "fireplace/gas " heater for the LR.... Maybe I will remember on Monday.... it was on the list; got everything done except that and cannot remember where the list went.... Guess I need a new one.  

Oh yeah, they called and said that I could pick up the disk with my x-rays of my knees that I need for the appt at the dr in MD the end of the month. Since it was taken in August, they said it would be sufficient rather than take another set unless the dr has more questions. 

Need to go down the hill, I'm getting tired.  Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## thistlebloom

Perfect freezer solution!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Try searching for a drywall bench, they are pretty useful and would allow you to move side to side. Although they might be taller than you want. I think there's different sizes and setups.


----------



## Baymule

You have a LOT going on! Hope you get some rest tonight. Do the firemen have a BBQ fund raiser? Maybe you could donate chickens? 

Appointments like crazy and farms wanting to test, Busy, busy, busy! 
That is a lot of money for a tractor door, but what are you going to do? Gotta have it, wow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow on that door!    Just wow!    

Next week is another juggling act for you.  At least after that, you won't have chicken chores for a while!   That will help tremendously right now.   Good deal on freezer use!!   Extra haul but, what you need to work it out.  Amazing what you find when freezers get reworked.  .  I had a few jugs of ice in mine.

Happy New Year.


----------



## farmerjan

HAPPY COLD, SOAKING WET,  NEW YEAR'S DAY !!!!!!!

It was a misty rain when I took the chickens up yesterday afternoon.  It rained lightly all night.... Up at the new house, higher elevation.... there was a coating of ice on the bushes and the house and everything  else.  I went out and fed the chickens.  Have to get some more feed tomorrow but they will get by for the day.  
It is right in the 34* temp range, with a little colder up here.  BUT tomorrow they are calling for near 60.... and the rest of the week in the 30-50 range swing.   Some wet tomorrow early,  then clearing off. 

I packed some at the other house but did not bring anything up as there is no way I will try to get the car backed up to the front porch and then tear up or get stuck in the wet soft grass. Have almost all the china cabinet in boxes.  I will pack some more later.  Then wait and pack the car when I can get to the porch earlier in the morning when the ground is hard.  

So, I am going to do some stuff here and then go back down the hill.  I have had a nagging headache and so am not operating on all cylinders today.  Weather is dreary and chilly so not wanting to be outside at all.  Left the chickens in so don't have to do anything else today. for them.


----------



## farmerjan

@Larsen Poultry Ranch , thanks for the tip on the drywall bench.  I will check on it.  I can not deal with the constant up and down to move the step ladder thing constantly.  Even after I get the knees done, I will still need to get up on something to be able to get to the upper shelves.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat eve.  It was soggy up here at the new house this morning.  We had 1.1 inches of rain   yesterday.  The good thing is that it warmed up quite a bit and the temps were in the 60's today and mostly sun until  mid afternoon.  Then the clouds got thicker and we are supposed to get some rain/showers again this evening/night into tomorrow mid day.  Temps tomorrow only into the 40's.... doubt it will get below freezing tonight.  It was 45 on the way home a bit ago.  
So after I did the chickens, I took the 2 "radiator " heaters back to Deb.  We were talking about going out to get something to eat and I told her I had to test and that I wouldn't get back down this way until 7:30 and if that wasn't too late, then we still could.  So, we left it that I would call her on my way home.  
Checked the oil and added radiator fluid to the reservoir in the car, and washer fluid.  Also tried the trick to bleed the clutch in the 2wd a little more.  Seems these trucks are known to be a PITA to bleed and you have to bleed from both the bottom and then from the top with working the clutch pedal.  Will do it again tomorrow then try to drive it.  
I did not go get the processed chickens, it will get done on Monday  after the DMV appt in the morning.  I did get the freezer chests all washed/scrubbed out  since they had collected some water inside.  One nice thing about the warmer day today, I didn't get cold getting them done.  
So I left early enough to get another inline shut off valve for the hose and pick up a couple bags of chicken feed to get me through until the rest get done since the bin is empty.  I will get feed delivered sometime next month so I have it ready for more in the spring.  But don't want to put out that much money until I get out of the rental.  I have decided in the interest of time, to just get them all done whole, get them frozen, and then I can thaw some and try canning parts when I am a little more settled in one place.  Just no time to do it now.  
Went and tested and left at 6:55 after the computer work, and met Deb at 7:30 at the local little pizza/italian place.  Got an eggplant parm sub for a change.  Ate half, and brought the other half home for another meal.  She did the same with her steak/ch sub.  We just kinda relaxed/ gabbed and left there at 9, and went our separate ways.  I came here to close up the shelter with the chickens and brought the samples in the house while it is not raining.  And here I am.
I did get all the rest of the china packed to come up here.  I plan to put it in the car to bring up tomorrow.... the feed is still in there but I think it will ride okay,  flat on top of the couple of bags.  Since it is supposed to be raining, I won't load anything in the truck until maybe afternoon.  I can have all the rest of the stuff out of the sewing  table to come up.  Haven't moved the 2 shelf little bookcase that the computer is on, but that won't take but a few minutes to do so;  then can move the sewing table right in.   Hallway at the house is empty so can bring stuff right in.  I need to get serious now about getting the "spice cupboard" emptied... and moved here into the kitchen..... get the kitchen a little better organized.  It will be a bit awkward to move so might need help.   Still got to find step stool to use... didn't take the time to look today, maybe will be able to fit that in on Monday too.  

I am going to have to get another radiator type heater for here.  Deb wanted to get the one back in the feed/tack room so the pipes don't freeze there.... they aren't using the water but the feed is still kept in the cans there.  And I think she uses one in the basement there at the house to keep it from getting too cool and damp.  They were hers, and I appreciated being able to use them to get the floors dry after they put the finish on; so wanted to get them back to her.  But with "no heat" here, I need another to help keep the house tolerable.   I like them as it is radiated warmth.... and they are not expensive to buy and not that terribly expensive to run.  And they don't take up a huge amount of room.  

Guess I need to get down the hill.  I may try to load some of the boxes tonight while it is not raining yet.  Hoping that I will be able to get backed up to the front porch and get back out with the wet ground.  

Knees have been really aching... must be this constantly changing, and more wet than not,  weather.  I am making a list for Monday, and calling the DR office is also on the list... to see if there is any chance they have had a cancellation so I can get my appt moved up.  But at least I have one to look forward to.  

Have a pile of laundry to do again.... more stuff out of the other house, and jeans and stuff from work that i haven't done with the holidays and such.  Want to stop at Wal-mart.... they usually have the plastic totes that are "christmas ones"   red and green tops & handles , marked down after the holidays....colors don't make a tinker's darn to me..... could use a couple for the clothes that are going to get stored until yard sale time.... pants too big and alot too small....stuff I have sorted to get rid of.  May as well see if I can get a little bit of cash back out of them. 

Caught another mouse the other day.  Saw one at the rental house too but I have bait out there in the house....

Time to head down the hill.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  I did load the boxes last eve on top of the feed bags while it was not raining and the temps were not so awful cold.  It was naturally raining this morning, and has continued being sprinkly wet.  Possibly another small round of showers then it should have moved off east.  I am sure I didn't get what @Mini Horses  got though.  I will have to check the rain gauge here as I left it out after all the rain on New Years since the temps were not supposed to get below the 40's .  Probably dump it this aft when the rain has gone through and then put it back on the porch since we are going to get some colder nights again. 
After all, it is WINTER.......

My farmer yesterday told me that there is a "rumor" that there is a possibility of a significant snow coming mid month.... 16-18th along in there.  When we got that skiff of snow and the ice right at Christmas, they got 4+ inches only 35 miles north of here.  He contracts with the state to push snow on some of the back roads and he said they got in about 30 hours total with the 2 tractors.... Like I told him, we got a skiff to show that the ground had a white coating and that was it.  We had more ice than they did. 

Got the car unloaded into the hallway.  Got the feed out on the porch and will carry it out in buckets since it is so wet out there.  I am going to get the samples packed so that I can drop them off tomorrow.  I think that I am going to go down the hill and maybe pack some more stuff to bring up a second trip this afternoon. I can do small loads like this without it being too much for the knees.   Can't do much else anywhere out side.  I need to start getting the dishes into the china cabinet here.  That will free up room for more boxes.  I really need a step stool for the kitchen as the up and down on the step ladder is really tough. What I want is one of the kind that they have for kids.... fits flush up against the cabinet with like 2 steps.... but they are not designed for my weight and the size of an adult foot/shoe.

Well, time to get something done.  Ate a bowl of cereal for lunch....break time is over.


----------



## farmerjan

I need to get the freezer chests loaded on the little truck to take to get the chickens tomorrow.  Hope it stops being wet so I can do it.  Have to put the paperwork from the car into the truck so I don't forget it in the morning.  If I didn't need the truck for the freezer chests and to also bring back the crates, I would just take the car.... but all that won't fit in the car.  Going to try bleeding the clutch again since I drove it yesterday down to get the chests to bring up here and wash, it seemed a little better.  So there is still probably some air in it.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

farmerjan said:


> Sunday.  I did load the boxes last eve on top of the feed bags while it was not raining and the temps were not so awful cold.  It was naturally raining this morning, and has continued being sprinkly wet.  Possibly another small round of showers then it should have moved off east.  I am sure I didn't get what @Mini Horses  got though.  I will have to check the rain gauge here as I left it out after all the rain on New Years since the temps were not supposed to get below the 40's .  Probably dump it this aft when the rain has gone through and then put it back on the porch since we are going to get some colder nights again.
> After all, it is WINTER.......
> 
> My farmer yesterday told me that there is a "rumor" that there is a possibility of a significant snow coming mid month.... 16-18th along in there.  When we got that skiff of snow and the ice right at Christmas, they got 4+ inches only 35 miles north of here.  He contracts with the state to push snow on some of the back roads and he said they got in about 30 hours total with the 2 tractors.... Like I told him, we got a skiff to show that the ground had a white coating and that was it.  We had more ice than they did.
> 
> Got the car unloaded into the hallway.  Got the feed out on the porch and will carry it out in buckets since it is so wet out there.  I am going to get the samples packed so that I can drop them off tomorrow.  I think that I am going to go down the hill and maybe pack some more stuff to bring up a second trip this afternoon. I can do small loads like this without it being too much for the knees.   Can't do much else anywhere out side.  I need to start getting the dishes into the china cabinet here.  That will free up room for more boxes.  I really need a step stool for the kitchen as the up and down on the step ladder is really tough. What I want is one of the kind that they have for kids.... fits flush up against the cabinet with like 2 steps.... but they are not designed for my weight and the size of an adult foot/shoe.
> 
> Well, time to get something done.  Ate a bowl of cereal for lunch....break time is over.


Can you use the kid step stool as a template and make one out of wood? Should be stronger and hold up to adult weight.


----------



## farmerjan

@Larsen Poultry Ranch ;  since I just got myself a DeWalt tools combination set ;  I am going to see if I can maybe make something.  I rescued that heavy plywood from the dumpster a few weeks ago.... maybe I am going to take a tape measure and figure out how wide I want it.... like twice as wide as a single step... so I can step from one side to the other.... and then make it with a 2nd step.... going to make a pattern on paper.... and see if it is possible.  I am NO carpenter..... but I am thinking that it might be the thing to do.  
Started putting the Liberty Blue china in the china cabinet.... there is a piece of quarter round on the bottom shelf, so the platters can stand up.  No groove in the wood.  And the height of the bottom shelf is high enough to put the 20" platter in there which is GREAT.  But,  no quarter round on the other shelves.  So, I am going to put in a couple pieces so that I can put all the platters against the back wall of the cabinet.  I have several of the 12" and 14" ones that I have picked up.  Maybe shouldn't unpack a few that are still wrapped from being shipped to me.... once I made sure they were not damaged.... but I want to look at this stuff.  So, got to get out the new DeWalt stuff I bought and see if I can use it.  Got the batteries charged.  

Didn't go down the hill as DS called and he has another bout of the intestinal thing... covid?  after effects maybe?  ,  but he needed me to go check on the  weaned calves in the barn.  Severe pain and diarrhea, and the ever present headaches;  said he just could not manage to come up.  So, as for the calves; every so often, they will climb up and stand on the blocks that are in front of the feed bunk... then if someone gets shoving a calf can get knocked off balance and can get get shoved into the feed bunk and get stuck.... so he was worried since he did not get up here to check them and feed silage today.  They have a little silage left;  and they have hay outside, so won't get hungry.... but he just wanted them to get checked on.  So I also went and checked on a couple other places.   I cannot get into the skid loader with my knees.  Plus I don't know how to run it.... I am going to learn after I get them replaced, so I can feed silage if need be.  
But they will be okay and hopefully he can get the bunk filled tomorrow.  He does it every other/every third day, all according to how fast they are eating it.  It is free choice.  
So after that, I came back, got the freezer chests in the truck.  put the papers for the car in it so that I will have them in the morning.  Made sure the chickens had full waterers and added feed to the feeders.  

Then I got the samples packed to go out tomorrow.  Carried a couple of boxes out of the hall into the DR, as I was passing through, going to finish getting the rest in there.  Going to get some clean clothes together to take down the hill.  Have to leave shortly after 7a.m., to get there so I can get in and get done and get out, head to the get the frozen chickens, get back and all that.  Got the sample bottles in the rack for tomorrow afternoon's farm to test.  I am going to go down and heat the half of the sandwich I brought home last night.  There are a few more boxes to tape so I can pack more in the kitchen.... going to get the spice cabinet done first so I can get it moved up here, get it in place and then there is a lot of stuff I can get put in it.  I also need to move up the daily dishes I use.  I haven't done anything with the bottom cabinets up here,  yet.  Maybe if I get the skill saw out and do some cutting, I can make a few shelves for under there.  

So guess that I need to get going.  Monday and Tuesday  are going to be busy.


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a few minutes before I head out.  
Forgot to take the sandwich down with me so ate a bowl of soup instead last night.  Oh well.  

Left by 7:30 since the appt was at 8:30 not 8 a.m.   Took all of 15 min to get the title changed and the whole thing "legal" on the car.  But a whole big rigamarole with the spacing and all that.... GRRRR.  
Went from there, up to get the chickens.  Got them loaded into the freezer chests, barely fit, and got the crates all loaded in the truck and came down.  Met with the friend, got them all put into the freezer at the fairgrounds and hers in the freezers above the 2 fridges..... Cost 3.00 a bird, vacuum packed and frozen.  WELL WORTH IT for me.  The farmer was working on some excavation as they were wanting to try to pour some concrete, so he is going to call me with another date to do the rest.  SURE HOPE it is soon.   These were pretty big, and the bigger, nicer ones are actually still here at the house since I took all the crippled/bad legs/ ones first.  Will have to weigh a few just to see what they weigh processed.  Have had a couple that died that had bad legs so I wanted the rest out of here.  Her old laying hens were not very big, they didn't look like much but she is going to make chicken and dumplins and stuff.... I said I would trade a few for some chicken and dumplin meals..... I will get the rest done up like these and then be able to deal with them after I get moved in.   Also mentioned to her that I was looking for another freezer if she knew anyone with one to sell.... never know who knows who, what, or where....

So, am at the new house.  Changed into barn clothes, going to unload the freezer chests and the chicken crates and put the sample bottles in the truck, make sure the chickens waterers are full and fill feeders and then head to test.  Have enough time to stop at Lowe's and check out what they have for step stools and see about maybe getting a couple boards for shelves in the lower cabinets.  Going in to measure about what size I need.... sometimes it is better to buy 2 shorter boards than one long one.... sometimes not.  That's a project for another day, but I figure that if we get some possible snow here towards the end of the week, I might be glad to have the stuff on hand to do it....
Will stop at Wal-mart since it is right next door and get some green thread to finish the patches on DS pants..... then go on to work.  Have to drop off the packed samples, on my way. 

I plan to work a little at the house here tonight after I get out of testing.  I have a couple of pieces of quarter round that was taken off the bottom of the baseboard around the LR floor that I wanted gone.... at one time there must have been carpet in there as it wasn't even flush to the floor but a little above it .  I wanted the floor finished all the way to the edges.  So I have that, I can use in the china cabinet.  Great to repurpose.  It is even stained a brown, not exact match but not bad so it will work good.  Would be nice to get the china in the cabinet....

It is so muddy out.... like really slick and sloppy.  Not much fun.  Cloudy and dreary, might see a little sun they say later, but then more clouds and rain/showers/snow flurries Tues???? Temps are going to be in the 40's and down into the 20's at night.  Typical for here.  Sometimes though you just wish it would freeze up for a bit.... maybe after the chickens are gone.... it will freeze good for awhile.  Haven't heard anymore about a possible winter storm/snow mid month yet.


----------



## Baymule

You have been busy! What a relief to get some of the chickens done. I know you will be glad to get the rest of them done, one less chore. You have a lot of unpacking and putting up to do. Maybe in the rainy weather, you can get china put away. You are getting a lot done, little at a time. 

Sorry that your DS is sick again. Maybe he just got a stomach virus, hope it is gone soon. I had one yesterday, didn't get dressed all day. I donned Carhart insulated overalls, Carhart jacket over my pajamas to go feed. Animals just got fed, no attention. After I figured I was "cleaned out" of whatever that was, I mixed up some apple cider vinegar with honey, added a little cold water and sipped it. The ACV kills intestinal virus, the honey makes it go down easier and is also anti-viral. If your son still has problems, maybe his GF would mix some up for him?


----------



## farmerjan

DS is not interested in mom's remedies.... GF has all the answers.  Mostly it is okay because she has him taking vitamins, and right now, on his case to not dehydrate.... but he didn't even want to answer my suggestions .... He was supposed to go to the dr today.... I haven't heard a word from him.  He cannot think further than dealing with one person at a time.  When he does stuff with anyone, male or female, they are the one that knows what is going on and no one else does.  Then when I have finally caught up with him and asked about something, he looks at me and says that he told me... didn't he???? He was sure he told me so and so.... It's been like this for years, He is unable to relate things to more than one person... especially female,,,,at a time.... so,  I have finally given up.... I am the last he tells things to anymore, and I have found that I also distance myself from telling him stuff anymore because he doesn't really listen.... he will acknowledge and then a day or a week later, he won't remember.... 
I am not perfect and I do forget if I tell him things sometimes... but mostly I just don't tell him things.
So I will text him since he won't keep his voice mail emptied out to be able to leave a message... it is always full.... and ask how the dr appt went....and I might get an answer this eve and might not. 

Today was another busy day.  Was at PT at 8 a.m..  He worked on the knees and on the ankle due to the constant tightness and feeling of the "band around the foot "   that is in part the nerves that are cut for the surgery... and I understand that, but today it really helped to relax it.  He also said that the right knee was more flexible... I have been working on trying to straighten it as much as possible, and doing little "exercises" on both of them.  So that was a plus....

Left there and went to Charlottesville to the hospital where the x-rays were in medical records waiting for me.  It took longer to get there and parked; filled out a form and got the disc and gone....So then on the way home, I stopped at the Wal-mart  that is not the regular one I go to, got some spools of thread that I was needing.... Got a few groc while I was there and came home to the new house.  Fed/watered the chickens. TOOK the antibiotic pills before I went out to the chickens.... had 2 hours before the appt..... Brushed my teeth and headed to the dentist.  Got the cleaning done, So the day was basically shot but all that is done.  
Came back to the house and I was not  feeling very motivated.  It was partly sunny earlier, but then more clouds and started to really cool off.  Went out to the chickens about 4, filled the waterers, feed in feeders for tomorrow and got them in and shut the door on the shelter.  

Eye Dr appt tomorrow at 8:45 a.m.   That is no fun as they will dialate them so a pain to drive home afterwards.  But I don't anticipate any problems.  I want to get the quarter round pieces cut and in the china cabinet and maybe get the rest of the dishes  in it.  Then,   I will probably work at the old house tomorrow after I get done.... want to pack stuff from the kitchen.  Need to get the kitchen counter cleaned off so that I can bring up the counter convection oven.  Ready to start having a way to make hot food here.  

Pool PT Thursday.  No farms set up yet.  

Weather is calling for some possible lt snow / flurries?  on Friday.  It is getting raw out there now.  The temps are supposed to go down to the mid-upper 20's tonight.  

So, guess I will get into the kitchen here and put some more stuff away.  Got half the stuff on the list done so far.... haven't heard from the chicken guy yet....   at least there are less of them.... but sure want them gone.  

Hey, got the $600 gov't check deposited in my account.... Anyone else get theirs???? Was very surprised, really not expecting it.


----------



## Baymule

Snow on Friday! BRRRR!! So your son is like my son in law, no home remedies for him! My oldest granddaughter is allergic to antibiotics, so I started studying herbal remedies. But no "witches brew" for her! 

You got the dentist thing done, got your X-rays and went to PT! You are on a roll (as always) LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

I was shocked to find my 600 in my acct on jan1 !!     

Yep, time to bring something to the new place so you can have hot food.  Hot water for cocoa?   It's time.  You have to move in....lol.  then you are free to make other plans.

You're getting a little more cold than here and looks like that system might go just a little north of me....enough to keep flurries away?   Ok by me.  It's been real wet here.  My work has been slack all week and I'm ok with that.  Getting a little inside done. 

Walked some fence lines and find enough has died off to see where I can cut and dig and pull.    Now if cold stays away another couple weeks I may get the old down an new up!   Too wet for posts this week, maybe next.  .   Have a couple to add or replace.   Never ending.

Soon you'll get that knee doctor appt over.  I'm hoping they have a quick cancellation for the op that you can fill.


----------



## Ridgetop

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Baymule ..absolutely agree they are S L O W... I think a electrician could add a " turbo eject" button for those of us that aren't patient enough to wait for the chair to reach the "get out" position....guess I will need to find one lol...




That gave me a mental image of the old Tool Time show where the lead guy, Tim  Taylor, was always jazzing up his wife's appliances with terrible results.  I had a metal image of Farmerjan pulling the lever to get out of the chair and being ejected  SPLAT! against the opposite wall!


----------



## Ridgetop

Oops!  Saw next post and STA got i ahead of me!


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I'm going to go in and get some more stuff in the kitchen put away. Got to get a more convenient type of step stool to use for the upper cabinets.... it is so hard for me to climb up and down this step ladder type that I have.



I had trouble with using a stepladder when my ankles and knees went.  Feet aching for days from standing on the narrow steps  of the adder.  Was at Lowes one day with DS1 last year and saw a new aluminum stepladder/stepstool with extra wide steps.  It was on sale so got 2 - one for the tool shed and one for the house.  Love them.  Super comfortable to stand on the wide  steps and no pain after standing on them for hours.  They have a top bar in front to hold when you climb.  Top step is between 3' and 4' tall, plenty tall enough to reach ceiling for repairs.  Got another for my friend when in Palm Springs last week so I know Lowes still carries them in the ladder section.  Super lightweight and folds almost completely flat - I store the house one in a 4" space between the freezer and shelves in the laundry room.  Love them.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> @Larsen Poultry Ranch , thanks for the tip on the drywall bench. I will check on it. I can not deal with the constant up and down to move the step ladder thing constantly. Even after I get the knees done, I will still need to get up on something to be able to get to the upper shelves.



If you go with the drywall bench, get 2 since they are higher off the floor and you can put them end to end to walk along  We have 3 and I use them when painting - makes ceilings and upper wall cutting in super easy,  Only problem I have is that as my knees get worse they are higher off the floor than the first step on a ladder and it takes me some effort to get up on them now.   I notice that it takes effort to use a chair in the kitchen to get on for upper cupboards now too.  LOL  However, putting a couple end to end you have a platform about 8' long to walk on once you are on them.  I sometimes bring a little step stool in to help me get up on them.


----------



## Ridgetop

Finally all caught up with Farmerjan!  Hope the drs will have a cancellation for you to get in asap in February.  Gets harder to move around plus for us we have not been doing the same amount of exercise and sitting is bad.    Need to get ut and at east walk but with quarantine have to just walk on our place which is hard with the steep mountains!  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

It is Wed evening.  I went to my eye drs appt today.... everything is fine, dr kept saying very good pressure, perfect condition, no macular degeneration, the slight start of cataracts are very edge perimeter no different from last year..... whatever I am doing, keep doing it... see you next year.  No change of glasses prescription.... been the same the last 6-8 years.  
But the eye drops that dilate are the pits.... and  of course I couldn't see worth beans all day... Getting back to normal this evening. 
Stopped to get some more chicken feed on the way home.

Got back to the house and decided to stay here for awhile. Fed and watered chickens.   I wound up doing 2 loads of laundry because it turned out to be such a nice afternoon.  Got them hung.   I just got the waterers filled and feed in feeders and them closed up for the night.  The weather is supposed to be nice tomorrow again so will bring the clothes in tomorrow. Might even do another load and hang out.  
I have pool PT tomorrow @ 10:30a.m.  I will go to the groc store when I am up there, then come here and work some more.  I will have plenty of stuff by the door ready to move; so plan to go to the old house and load things on the way home and bring up here after I get done and on the way back here.  

I did get the quarter round cut and put in the china cabinet.   Took a break just now to eat a little bit and am going to go in and put more china in.  Hope to get that done tonight.  Then I will be able to get some stuff moved around, make more space to put more boxes, and the emptied boxes taken back down to the other house to reuse.  
I think I have a new mat at the old house to put in front of the sink....you know those padded ones that you stand on that relieve the hard floors.... need to find it and get it up here so that I can work on doing some of the dishes that I have been bringing up.  Plus the dishes that I use here.

@Ridgetop , I will look at Lowe's tomorrow for the aluminum ladder you mentioned.   Also, @Larsen Poultry Ranch  I saw  the  drywall things and they are like 15 inches high.... I see what @Ridgetop  means about needing a "step up" to get on them.  But I do like the length.... Might just try to make something.  But I will look at those ladders tomorrow.  The one I have is okay, but not fun to be up and down.  Maybe just 2 separate steps.... one shorter for the   "lower" of the upper cabinet shelves,  and then a taller one to step up onto for the higher shelves.  The thing with ladder type steps... the bottom step is further out away from the counter... so reaching forward further.... I get the ladder needing a better base, so more like a triangle.... but that reach is just not what I want.  Or else putting it sideways against the bottom cabinet so you are always crooking around sideways to put stuff in but you are closer.... So perhaps the idea of 2 steps, that I can put the taller one next to the shorter one, to make it easier to get up on it.... sorta like what ridgetop was saying about a shorter one to get up on the taller one...  It might be easier to store if there are 2 separate ones.  But the aluminum ones sound like they are also good for space/storage.  

So time to head into the DR to see what I can get done.  I can see alot better although the eyes are not 100% normal yet. 

Sad to see what is happening..... the peaceful protest that turned ugly and destructive.... Were the ones that breached the building part of the peaceful ones that just lost it???? Or is there any possibility that they were "planted" to make the patriots look bad????  Not saying that is true... and if it is, will we ever know it anyway?  It won't matter much as the patriots will get the blame, no matter who did it.  
Georgia elected the 2  democrats in a very close election... the one is a real radical.  

We are in for some very bad trying times.  
I hope that everyone has gotten their financial situations in order.  Things are going to calm down for a bit but then the financial end of it is going to get worse..... I had called to get the papers so that I can take some money out of my retirement for the heating system and other work on the newly purchased house.  Hope to have them here in the next day or 2 so I can get stuff going.  Don't like the way the market is fluctuating so much, or what things look like for the future. 

Time to get back to work.


----------



## Ridgetop

I hear you about the financial situation.  Biden was right when he said we are in for a dark cold winter - probably for the next 4 years at least. 

You are right to do your heating system and the bathroom shower.  No point in freezing and not being able to enjoy a nice shower while your capital evaporates under Warren's "wealth tax".  Anyone who thinks that the liberals won't come after everyone's savings accounts and 401K's in order to "share the wealth" hasn't been listening to the Democrats' plans for the country.   High taxes and no jobs.

Hopefully we can get this property deal done in Yelm, WA, and get our ranch property bought in Texas.  Don't need to sell our California house yet.  We need to be here for another year at lease because of wedding and new grandbabies.  DH is fluttering back and forth about keeping the house for the kids to live in (too expensive for that to happen) etc.  He is a very good daddy, but . . . .  We can't afford to keep this big expensive house and property just to let our kids live here while we move to Texas and are short of funds.  DH's idea is that DS2 and his wife will pay the mortgage and taxes in return for staying here.  That is fine for a while, but they will want their own place pretty soon.  Also DS2 is already paying for a small apartment in San Diego while he is working there.  He won't want to pay for 2 places.   Also, keeping this house once we move to Texas makes no sense.  I think DH is just waffling about moving to Texas because the idea of living far from his kids depresses him so much.  Hopefully, once we find a Texas ranch that he likes he will feel differently.  

Well, time will tell.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> thanks for the tip on the drywall bench. I will check on it. I can not deal with the constant up and down to move the step ladder thing constantly.


The guy that worked on our prior house had SHORT stilts, I think they were home made. Strapped to his calves. Just walked along and did the higher parts with no effort. 



farmerjan said:


> Hey, got the $600 gov't check deposited in my account.... Anyone else get theirs???? Was very surprised, really not expecting it.


Yep, I guess "they" remembered the account number from the last time. It will probably go to estimated taxes on the 15th.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ; your DH may be waffling due to family ties there, but if this gets ugly, and the new gov starts to hit us with all sorts of new taxes or fees.... and people keep moving out of Ca due to the insane govenor.... he might be wishing you sold it sooner.  If it gets too bad, there won't be any buyers for property there, AND/OR  the values will go down because there is no demand for the property due to the high taxes and strict regulations.  Then you might get stuck with it.... 

@Bruce ; don't think I have the balance for stilts.... plus, have to get off the knees/feet too often and sit, so they would make it difficult to do that.


----------



## Ridgetop

I think our property will hold enough value due to its location and view.  If it goes down i value we wont have to pay capital gains on it when we sell.  However, I agree with you.  We should sell in the next couple of years.  The liberals won't let California collapse since we are the poster child for liberal thought and actions!  n the other hand few of us will want to stay here other than for the salaries my sons make as linemen.  Those jobs will always be there since everyone wants power even if we "go green".  We need to leave before California makes it a law to retrofit every house (at the homeowners' expense) with solar and other green stuff.  You already have to put low flow nozzles on everything which is ok because it saves water.  We use LED bulbs to lower electricity cost.   Solar was expensive to install 10 years ago -$20,000 without storage batteries.  Then the government offered a rebate if you put it in and the prices increased exactly the amount of the rebate.  How can that be?!  Last price $30,000 without storage batteries.  If solar becomes the law we will have to pay the cost of a house to install it.    I think we will just buy some d solar panels and install them on the barn roof - no need to hook them up, any inspector driving ba\y will see them and think we have solar.  We could save a bundle!   Better start saving the old batteries too so if the governent isists on inspecting it we can show that we have battery storage too.  
"It doesn't work?!"  we will say  "Golly Gosh Mr. Inspector, we must have been ripped off by an unscrupulous contractor!  You just can't trust anyone these days."   Especially the government.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Been a busy day and I am tired and hurting. 

Came up to house, brought the coats and vests out of the free standing "coat  wardrobe"  that I have.  Had some other stuff there that I put in the back of the truck.  Got them in the house.   Went out and hung the 2 loads of clothes I had washed last night while I was here.  It was sunny at 8 a.m., and you could feel it warming up.   Got changed and got my "pool bag" with clean clothes and towel etc.  Went to PT and did alot and I am now paying for the exercise.... It is a good muscle ache I guess, just the knees ....
I got a call from the chicken guy.... he could do them tomorrow if it would work for me.  I said yes, I would make it work.  So.... luckily I hadn't let them out since they had water and full feeders.... make it easier to catch.  So after PT went by Sharp Shopper for some misc groc and came back down to the house.  Changed into barn clothes.  Then I was looking for enough crates to haul them since they are so big.  Had 2 of the "plastic dog crates" that were up at the chicken pen at DS property, and got 3 chicken crates... one is a chicken crate the other 2 were "put together" to be twice as tall for turkeys.... DS came by and bled the clutch on the 2wd again and said that he would take the tool box off the truck to give me more room.  Said I could take the other big truck, but it was at gf house and he was driving the "bale truck" since he had taken panels to the one pasture so he can get the cows/calves moved out of that field.  Taking the tool box off the back helped give me enough room to make the crates fit alot better.  I did have to leave the tailgate down and use a couple bungees to keep them snug. 

So I came to the house and drove out there and started loading them.  2 at a time, one in each hand.... and they were heavy.   There were 50 or 51 there.  They were really crowded, but loaded.  Took them up and got there about 5:30 or 6.... They took a few out of each crate and put them into a couple of extra crates he has there so they are not so crowded tonight.   He will kill tomorrow, but I will not go get them until Monday as they are working on the "addition" he is putting on the dairy barn..... they did get the concrete poured between when I picked up the frozen ones on Monday and today.  We talked a few minutes about the horrendous rise in the prices of lumber.....

And he did present me with a price increase.  He said that he is thinking about going to doing hogs and beef because it is so hard to get a kill date.  And that he can practically name his price.... a friend kills/works up beef and he said he has people wanting to book for 2022 and that they just don't want to commit that far in advance....

I don't blame them for going up a bit, I thought they were very reasonable/cheap.  I used to pay 3.00 and not vacuum packed.  These were costing 2.50 vacuum packed.  He has gone up .50 / bird for butcher and .25 more for vacuum pack.  That is still okay with me right now.  They will be done and can go right in the freezer.  I said not to freeze so that I can pack them better in the cooler chests and I can get them frozen here in the big chest freezer.   If I was in the house, I would tell him not to vacuum pack and I would part some out and vacuum pack myself.  Next batch I can do my way better because I will be situated.  Don't know when that will be anyway...

SO.... no chickens for the rest of the winter..... no more hoses freezing etc.  That's good.  It will free up an hour or more a day too. 

I did not get much stuff in the china cabinet last night.  I got tired and then got doing some of our cattle paperwork with getting the lists updated as to who is where and such.  DS needed a list for the pasture he was setting up the panels at so he makes sure he gets everyone... plus said that one had a crummy calf and wanted to know who she was, age, whatever.  Plus he said one cow that is up with the smaller  calves, born this fall, that we just got done working, was thin and he wanted to get her in with her calf and put her in the back with the couple of older cows that he is feeding a little extra to and there is not much competition for the silage.  I think she is a bought cow since I cannot find her on the different lists.... he will have to go up and figure out who her calf is, since I do  not have a reference.  Anyway, I got tied up with that last evening. 
I just ate some chili I got at Wendy's on the way home; figured that I could eat and then do something at the house.  I will work for a little bit but the knees hurt from PT then catching all those chickens so not going to torture them too much tonight. 
In between getting the chickens loaded and taking them up, I did get the laundry off the line since there is supposed to be some possible lt snow.... maybe rainy.... might stay south and continue east.... but I really didn't want to leave them out there.  Got to get them folded and put away.

I will work for awhile at the old house tomorrow since I don't have any chickens to come feed, and no appts tomorrow.  I have a dozen boxes to tape up so that I can pack kitchen stuff.  I guess that I need to empty the cedar chest of all the clothes to be able to move it.... it is full and heavy.

Not going to load the truck if it is snowing/raining.... but I can have all that stuff packed to load.  Guess I could take the car, but more will fit in the truck so..... Then if  I get some stuff done;  I want to get the hoses rolled up and the waterers and feeders out of the shelter and cleaned up;  but the possible weather is supposed to go through and then sun again for Sat and Sunday,  so I can wait to do that.   Didn't go to Lowes today since I knew I was going to have to come home and get things together to take the chickens.  I need to get some oil for the car and truck, some windshield washer fluid since I just used the last.... so I can swing by and check out the ladders/step stool.  Might just stay here and do stuff that I can.....

I am ready to get done moving.  Have a call out to a private moving  co.... "men with a truck" kind of thing.  All the boxes in the one room that are going up to the storage/attic room here are not breakable... and there are not alot of huge furniture that is heavy..... the cupboards are awkward not real heavy,  I can move all the daily dishes and stuff.... and get the one freezer empty so they can move it.  Fridge stays there as does the electric stove.  Got the rolltop desk, the couch, the corner hutch that I might sell, cedar chest, mattress & box spring....some other odd stuff.

DS is mostly over the stomach virus.... the dr said it was just a stomach virus but very nasty.... it is going around.  He said he is not back to normal but not near as sick....so that is good. 

Okay, time to get up and get something done and go get a decent nights sleep.  Been a busy  tiring day


----------



## Baymule

No more chickens! No more daily care! What a relief, but isn't it nice to have them in the freezer? 

Men and a truck kind of thing? Do I hear MOVING totally out of the old and totally in with the new?   

Glad your son is better. Hope you don't get it, but if you do, reach for the ACV. At least WE know how to knock that stuff out.


----------



## Ridgetop

So glad you don't have to haul water and feed to those chickens anymore!   Maybe that will take some strain off your knees.  

If you are using a moving company maybe you can slip the guys a couple extra $$ to take any boxes of stuff  you already have at the new place upstairs for you.  Like the clothes you are saving for garage sales, etc.  If those boxes are packed and waiting at the new house when they bring all your other stuff over and they are taking boxes upstairs anyway, they will probably do it for you.

I don't know how you manage everything on your own.  And with your bad knees.  BYW, have you heard abut any appointments for the replacements?  

Excited you will finally be all moved into the new place!   Did you ever get those fruit trees moved?


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.   Well, things never go as planned, so not much got done in the moving dept today.  DS wanted to get the cows with new calves moved and worked.  Wouldn't have been so bad, but on one trip, he took mostly calves with a couple cows, and one of the cows that wouldn't load, that got left in the pen for the next trip... decided she needed to jump and took down part of the pen.... so we spent 2 hours resetting the panels then getting the sorry B$#@h and another cow back in..... they went through the electric fence and DS had to run them all around the big field.... then finally got them back into the pen and loaded and moved.... Then we worked the calves and got the pairs all out to the winter pasture closer to the barn for easier winter feeding.  3 cows have not calved yet.... so they will go with the cows that are due to have spring calves even if they calve in the next week.... because it will take them 30-60 days to come back into heat so no sense in trying to get them bred back as they will just be behind next year.  DS is finally seeing that we can't keep molly-coddling these late cows.   If they breed right back with the spring calving group they will be 6 months "behind"  and can stay with that group.  If they get behind again... they need to go.  One calf a year to sell is necessary.... I have always been willing to give a cow a "2nd chance" and move her back to the next group.... but no more chances after that... As it is they will go 18 months between a saleable calf this time..... So then the cost of keeping the cow is going up....
So, that was the day..... I will match the calves to the cows at this field..... right close to the new house so not a big deal.  Since they all came from the same place, and went to the same place, not life or death to get them matched right away.  There are about 5-6 that have calved at the barn that he will move with these so they can get bred back.  A bull will get put in with them as soon as he can get him moved.  
Tomorrow he is moving the ones from the farm that is near down to the gf house.... they have big (spring born) calves, that will get weaned.  And the cows will get preg checked.... I think he said that will be Monday afternoon.  Bull has been out for a couple months so they will either be preg or not.... no short(recently) breds,  so it will be easier to make decisions.  Unless there is a very, very, good reason.... any one open (not bred) will be culled.  Bull wouldn't stay in there, so after the 3rd time getting out, he moved him back to the barn.  Hopefully all his girls were bred and he wanted to go gallivanting looking for some "action"..... 

So, I am at the new house.   Needed to get off my knees for a bit.  I am going in to do some more "unpacking" here and making some more space.  I am going to eat some yogurt and then fold the clothes that I brought in yesterday.  

And bringing in the clothes turned out to be unnecessary.... all we got were some clouds and damp raw temps... it stayed south and some places down to the furthest southwest part of the state got 1-6 inches.... 
Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny,  both Sat and Sun sunny and in the 40's +;   possible weather on Monday....

I don't think he needs me tomorrow, but just sent a text to let me know and I could go down.  He has another guy going to help him haul since he says the cows are in very good condition, and the calves are big.  So they will take up alot more space in the trailer so more loads... Nothing much I can do since they will just need to be preg checked, then the cows moved out back with the other dry cows.  

DS will go back to work on Monday.... 

They called and left a message that the chickens are ready for pickup.... but I had tentatively left it for Monday.... he wasn't sure how much they would do because of working on the addition they were putting up.... and I was tied up today.  He also said they might not be home Saturday...so I said that it would be fine for Monday for me, to just let me know when they were ready.... really wasn't expecting them to call today;  and I am going to just leave it for Monday now.  Plus they will be well chilled, and would not have been real chilled today which would be longer to freeze.  I am going to try to put them on some trays and pack them in a little better so they will be tighter.  It will take them a little longer to freeze, but I really want them to fit together better so they will pack better.   It will work out better for me to do it as I want to work on moving some stuff while the weather is nicer.  I will call Bonnie and make arrangements to get in the fairgrounds on Monday to get them in the freezer.

@Ridgetop ;  the dr. appt in Md is Jan 28th.  No cancellations so far.  That is 2 1/2 weeks away so will probably just be the day for the dr consultation.  Won't know anything as to when, until I get approved.... and the shut downs of all the elective surgeries around the area.  I will get it all approved, and be ready for whenever it can work out.  

No, fruit trees have not been moved yet.  The friend has not been able to do any footer digging as it has been way too wet.  It will happen when it does, hope that it will be within the next month.  Thought it might have been around now... but we have got standing water in some of the low spots in some fields still from so much rain that we normally don't get this time of year.   

Time to get some stuff here done.


----------



## farmerjan

.Saturday morning.  Got up and got some stuff in the back of the truck.... but I forgot to wash it out after taking the chickens Thursday eve, and then us moving and working the cow calf pairs yesterday... so only loaded some stuff for the dumpsters and buckets and such that were at the house.  I have a bunch of 2 gal buckets that need washing so that I can stack them for when I go get milk, or need to carry water or whatever.  Also, have the kind of lids for the buckets that snap on the rim and then the middle part turns to open..... LOVE them and I have a couple designated for milk replacer, and I keep some things in them like dried beans/split peas and stuff that might get some pantry moths.... just easier to toss packages in them and twirl the tops on. They didn't get dirty from the truck like boxes would being pushed across the back.  So, as soon as is warms up a bit I will go out and wash the back out.  Then I can bring up more stuff.
Didn't get much done again last night here, the afternoon on these knees made me realize how much the exercises from the day before and then the walking and all wear on the joints.  So, I quit and went home and got a good hot shower and went to bed early.  
Got several more boxes all taped up and will pack more later.  Have 2 more things to sew since it is all set up, then will take all the drawers out of the sewing center/table so it can come up.  Going to empty the cedar chest too and get the clothes moved so that it is empty for easier carrying.  
Got a load of clothes in the washer now, and will do another one since it is supposed to be nice out for the weekend. It is  quite breezy today, with some gustier winds they say.... perfect for drying in the sun. Chilly for working outside though, so a good day to be inside here mostly.  

Saw a "mention" of a possible system for next weekend.... They seem to be downplaying it, not much expected accumulation.... all depends on how it tracks....blah, blah.... but highs are forecast to be in the 30's..... might be something to the possible winter storm that one of the farmers was telling me about, that was supposed to come around the 16-18th or so.... Got a farm set for that Sat morning.... might text them and say hey, let's do it sooner????

Got to call the farm that I did as a favor last month.... the girl that I did it for said that she just cannot manage it and since it is just milk samples.... I will go on and do it. It wasn't her herd per se;  the office called her to try to fit it in with another herd she does not too far from there but she cannot be gone that long away from her mom.  A couple of hours is long enough, not 5 or 6 hours.  Farmer called and asked if he could be done again.  Seems like they have quite a few cows with high scc (somatic cell counts) and they have got to do something.  They are organic so don't know what is available for them to use.... Many of the cows are due to go dry so they might just need to get them out dry and see if they can get them to come back in fresh in better shape.  I honestly look for him to not stay in the dairy business much longer.... the kids are not interested in the dairy, he is nearly my age, and really was not a very good farmer 20+ years ago when I tested him a couple of times back then.  
Have a couple more to call.... and waiting on one that I texted yesterday to get back to me.  

Well, time to get some more stuff going here.  Ate a bowl of cereal and on here.... now time to be productive.  Hoping it warms up pretty soon... the sun is out real bright so it ought to be nice.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> As it is they will go 18 months between a saleable calf this time..... So then the cost of keeping the cow is going up....



You are right tosell them - timing is everything in livestock if you want to make a profit (aka break even!)  No sense keeping unthrifty animals - little room for sentiment.  Although we all have special animals we don't want to part with.  I don't think these late breeding cows are anything you are close to!   Calving in the winter s bad.  They require more time, more feed, more management and just for 2 cows?!  You are right -Sell!


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> No, fruit trees have not been moved yet. The friend has not been able to do any footer digging as it has been way too wet. It will happen when it does, hope that it will be within the next month. Thought it might have been around now... but we have got standing water in some of the low spots in some fields still from so much rain that we normally don't get this time of year.



Too bad, but when someone is doing you a favor you can't be too demanding.    LOL   Does the ground freeze there or can you still do them in February?  They will be dormant till spring anyway, so you can probably put them in anytime till just as they begin to leaf out  Won't get much of a crop off them this year with moving stress so you might want to knock off most of the fruit that does manage to set any way.  Hopefully you can get the healthiest ones moved before they are torn out.  Might be a nice hob while you recuperate from knee surgery.  You can point where you want them and have your friend put them in that spot with his digger.  Is there anyone you can hire to do the final planting of them?  Hopefully you got all your other shrubs and bulbs out of the old house.  Although if your friends are moving in that house,  maybe you can go back and get the rest after they move in.  

DH and I will have to plant fruit trees at the new place in Texas.  I was thinking we would have to do it after we moved there but realized we could do it anytime in the winter after we buy a place and they would be established by the time we move.    Then will just need some pruning and training.  Oddly I haven't seen many ranches with fruit trees planted which is confusing since most homes in California had fruit trees in the yards.   Too busy with cattle and hay maybe.

I am gad you had a nice Christmas with GF and her family.  Looks like she is here to stay so any common ground you can find with her mom will be good.  You might just not have found it yet.  At least the family is not a "No Guns Vegan" .    LOL


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> SO.... no chickens for the rest of the winter..... no more hoses freezing etc. That's good. It will free up an hour or more a day too.


Just curious, where are your Black Langshans living?


----------



## farmerjan

Langshans are at DS  in one of his coops after I had that da#@$d coon that got in, and before I went to have the ankle done.  Then when I was ready to bring them back, off the crutches and all,  even though the boot was awkward, the deal on the house came up and it made no sense to move then again.  Have to redo the wire on the 2 "chicken tractors " that I used for them. So, much as I hated to not have them here, it made more sense to leave them there since it is not much more work to take care of that pen of them along with his O.E. game show birds.  Since Jim has been staying at his house and taking care of the chickens and the sheep is part of his "gratis"  along with work at the farm.... I just decided to not upset the applecart with DS.  They are doing fine, I have checked on them several times. 
Taking out a 1/2 gal of water at a time will be alot better than filling the 5 gal waterers a couple times a day.

 So, after I get in here full time, I will see about moving them up here.  I have a TSC  chicken coop with run, that I got for next to nothing when they lost one of the "boxes".... you know box 1,2,3 of 3;   and box 2 is missing..... and then the mgr found box 2 a couple weeks later out in a storage "pod";  and called me (she is a friend and we make hay for them for their 15 beef cows) and told me to come get it.  Since it had been written out of the inventory, I got it for no extra cost.  The whole thing cost me $50.  Couldn't buy the wire for that.  It is one of the biggest ones they had available 2 years ago.   So I am going to put it together and get them here, then redo the wire on the moveable coops and then I can use them for hens with chicks or other birds too.  
Besides, after the hawk going after the meat birds, I didn't want to lose any of the purebreds.... I was going to let them run with the meat birds but am glad that I didn't.... And 2 days ago, someone hit and killed a BIG raccoon right in front of the house.... glad that I am not dealing with that right now.  Some days I leave before dark so locking them in would be something I would have had to accommodate....at least if I am here full time, there will be more of my "presence" to help deter and I will be able to lock up at dusk most nights...except for when I am working.  

Never planned to have the meat birds this fall/winter with trying to get situated.  But you do what you have to.  

Came in to sit for a few and eat a sandwich.  It turned out to be a BEAUTIFUL DAY.... Sunny and a little breeze but it is nicer than I expected....so I got 2 loads of clothes hung and am doing some more.  Makes more room in the utility room so I can stack more stuff from the other house.  I have been sorting all the china stuff and getting that all situated.... Leaving some stuff in the original boxes and putting into the storage end of the cabinet.  There is no access to it except through the cabinet, but can't be seen so as good a place to store the extra's.  Been a b@$#h getting up and down the ladder but I am getting it done slowly inbetween the laundry and getting boxes out to the truck.  
Washed out the truck bed too.  So now I can bring up other stuff and not worry about it getting dirty or in the chicken manure from the crates.  All that is on my knees alot.....so needed a break.    Ready to go out and hang the rest of the clothes.


----------



## Finnie

Oh, I’m glad someone else is taking care of the Langshans for you! You just hadn’t mentioned them in a while, so I didn’t know if you still had them. Langshans are one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## farmerjan

Love both my Langshans and the  New Hampshires.   I used to have Langshan bantams and would like to get some again, and I really want some NH bantams.  Maybe the poultry swap down near Richmond will have the spring swap and I can get some NH bantams and add some new blood to the big NHamps and the Langshans since my numbers are so far down from the predation and then not hatching anything this past year with the ankle replacement and then moving.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday eve..... Nice day after a chilly mid 20's start.... but nice and sunny.   I loaded a bunch of boxes and brought them up to the house.   Brought the clothes in off the line while the sun was out and they all smell SOOOO good. Got the truck unloaded and knees are telling me about being on them all day.... 
I have almost all the Liberty Blue china in the cabinet.  Some extra pieces are in original boxes so I will leave them boxed for now.  Have to get the glassware up that was in the other cabinet.  I have some real nice, INEXPENSIVE winter glassware.... it looks like etched winter trees .... I think it is a libbey pattern if I remember,  and I really like it.  Not fancy but rather classy.  I also have some that is cute with a winter scene horses/sleigh/winter village, in colors.  Fun.  
So glassware needs to go up and then I will be done with that.  

Moving the 2 shelf chest in the bedroom to I can bring up the sewing table.  Done with the sewing/patching down there. Got a big box of misc patching fabric, and any other sewing stuff up here.  Just have to get the drawers out and the sewing machine loaded and then the table and bring it up.... Probably tomorrow.  

Have to go get the chickens tomorrow.  Then we are going to preg check tomorrow afternoon.  

DS got the 6 cows with calves, that were at the barn,  worked and moved to the pasture with the other cows we did the other day.  Bull went in with them so hopefully they will start cycling and they will get bred back and will calve in a tighter window next year.  
That would be the last of the cows with fall calves..... anyone that calves now will get moved to the spring group.  Since the spring group should start in March.... they will only be a little ahead of them.  So they ought to breed right back.

Not much else to report.  Weather is supposed to be decent all week and then maybe colder next weekend.  Don't think they are looking for all the "weather event" they were hinting at.  Just colder....As long as we don't get a bunch of miserable cold rain.   

Time to get a few things done here and head down the hill.


----------



## Baymule

We have snow, still snowing. Looks like we are gonna get 3". Tomorrow is a high of 43, so it will be melting. Tuesday and the rest of the week will be sunny. I like snow Texas style!


----------



## farmerjan

Monday.... Cloudy and gloomy, cold this morning.  25.  It was actually down to 22 Sat night/Sun morning.  It was nice during the day yesterday.  
But today is cold and we started getting some snow about noon/1 p.m.   It is pretty raw cold and damp out there.  
I got up and left to come up to the new house as I had a couple of phone calls for work... things that I needed to make calls to get solved.  I am so sick of our gen mgr as the one farmer said he has not been able to get ahold of her.... doesn't answer e-mails.... finally I talked to him, then got the info he wanted... then gave him a phone # of the lab in PA, that he was able to talk to them and get the bill straightened up so he can pay and get tested.  He is the farm that called to offer me the right to cancel with his wife's mom and grandmother having the virus, grandmother passed away and the mother went into the hosp.  She also has since passed away.  Sad but they both had health problems, the mother was a smoker also.... 
So got that straightened up.  Called a couple other farms, got the one that needs another test for the high scc..... that I have gotten by default.... only milk samples..... Will do him Wednesday morning.... have to set up, but they don't start milking until 8-8:30 a.m.   Another farm said they are in "quarantine" due to exposure so can't test them this week even though I have been exposed and have no real fears of it.... I am sure that I had it,  and DS had it and was around him  working cattle and at the holidays.... But they are good to go this weekend so will do them next week.  
My 200 cow jersey herd wants to test on Thursday.... cancelled the pool PT since I have to leave before my appt and they don't have an early appt and nothing else open this week.  That's fine.   Got that other one set up for Sat morning.... no set up at either of them.  
Heard from the one farm that the milk price projection for Jan/Feb /March is DOWN to 16.50/100 lbs.  Right now it is right at 19.25/cwt(100 lbs.)   and the hauling fees the milk companies are going up another $.50 per 100 wt..... For example an 80 cow dairy ships say 10,000 lbs every other day..... That figures out to $50 more per every other day pickup.... $750  a month.... on top of $3.00 LESS pay per 100 wt..... so that's $300 LESS pay per tank load.... on top of $50 per tank load more.... so if you figure that is $350 less per tank load x15 tank loads = $5250. 00 LESS money per month to pay bills with....
And that farmer told me that the milk hauling company said that they will be going up another $.50 /cwt in June.....

It is disgraceful that the milk price is back below what they were getting back in 1989 when the milk price was 17.50 and inputs cost half or less of what they are now.


----------



## farmerjan

Anyway.... went and got the chickens.  The largest weighed 11 1/2 lbs DRESSED.... most were 9 lbs.  m/l he said .  Only 10 were below 7 1/2 lbs dressed.    BUT, they are all in the freezer but 2 that the bags did not hold the vaccuum seal that I gave to Bonnie and she is making chicken and dumplins tomorrow and I am invited to dinner.... she is going to make chicken soup and chicken salad from them.  She is going to put a couple of her cull hens in there with them since there is alot of meat and fat on these birds.... 
The chest freezer is nearly full.... Gotta find another freezer for here. 

BIG DEAL with the rental.  I told owner that I had a renter for him back when I paid the Dec rent....after he asked me if I knew of someone who wanted to rent it...... that they were going to have a baby in March, and had a dog.... which I had been told a dog was okay.... I have been there 10 years.... So when I paid the Jan rent, I left him a note with the check and I said I planned to be out Feb 1st, that I would work it out with her about the oil in the tank, and anything that I didn't have out yet..... that they wanted to get in before the baby came.   I put the check in tractor like I always do....last MONDAY.... he WAITED  til today,  to call me and tell me that he wasn't comfortable with the idea of a little baby/child in the house, and that the dog was a problem because an inside dog makes a mess and an outside dog could chase the cows.....W T F........ so he wasn't going to rent it right now....and how were things going with the house and  that I was welcome to stay there as long as I wanted.... how was the situation with the heating system.... I had mentioned that was part of why I wasn't going to be out the end of Dec..... plus how long it took to get the floors done.....and I AGAIN said that I couldn't afford to keep paying rent and a mtg payment.... and that I wish he had said something about not wanting to rent it to them when I mentioned it back in Dec.....and he said, well it is our decision and I said I understand that, but that I would have told my friends it was not available back then.....and he said well, he has been thinking about it and they are not comfortable with a child that could fall down the front stairs.....                    
That I knew how hard it was to heat and all the little quirks over all the years.....

I am SOOOOOO  P.O.  ed...... believe me, and then he asked was I going to have EVERYTHING  out the first of FEB????? and I said I was going to try.... and he said well,  he wasn't pushing me...... 
But that is going to put  real pressure on the stuff in the storage building there and the cats..... I was going to get in here and then move that stuff.... and catching the cats to move some.....
All my fish tanks and the freezers, other stuff are in the closed in porch and the storage building..... and now since it is the 10th of Jan.....she was fine with the freezers still there and I said I would kick in some for the electric until they were moved.....
DS was going to move the storage building at his barn, that was mine at the house I was in previously, to this place next year....he  put a new roof on it and it needs some siding replaced and the floor reinforced..... one reason to not buy a new one after all.....and then I was going to move the last of the stuff out of the other storage there to here.  Got to get the trees down around the storage building here and the boxwoods gone.... so that it could get moved here.... 

I will not try to help him out with a renter and if anyone asks me, I will make sure that they know all the problems.  
I also told the landlord that the oil delivery guy said that the furnace needs cleaning.... that it is poofing black smoke into the cellar when it kicks on.... He has never had it cleaned.....that is not my job... that is maintenance......

So that is my day.  Going up to help with the preg check... have to put on the insulated overalls since it is so cold and damp..... 

Asked Bonnie if she knew of any place and she said she might know of one that was not big enough for some people their church is helping, with 4 kids,   but would be fine for a small family....she will get me the phone # .... maybe I can still help my friend....

Gotta go to the barn....Snow has pretty much stopped we are on the northern fringe.... nothing on the ground. Sun again tomorrow....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> It is disgraceful that the milk price is back below what they were getting back in 1989 when the milk price was 17.50 and inputs cost half or less of what they are now.


Sure is!



farmerjan said:


> The largest weighed 11 1/2 lbs DRESSED


 You sure they didn't sneak some turkeys in there???



farmerjan said:


> they are not comfortable with a child that could fall down the front stairs


I believe someone invented the baby gate to keep that sort of thing from happening.


----------



## Mini Horses

Milk prices like that are really just NOT reasonable!!   They need to change calculation methods.   Really, if all these farmers are forced out of business, cows sold or butchered -- just where do they think milk will come from?   This is so very disheartening in all respects.    We could use less govt support for cars and more for cows!!

Your landlord is being an whole.   Hope the house sits and rots for him.  

I know you will be glad to exit that situation.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Milk prices like that are really just NOT reasonable!!   They need to change calculation methods.   Really, if all these farmers are forced out of business, cows sold or butchered -- just where do they think milk will come from?   This is so very disheartening in all respects.    We could use less govt support for cars and more for cows!!
> 
> Your landlord is being an whole.   Hope the house sits and rots for him.
> 
> I know you will be glad to exit that situation.


X 100


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, landlord is being a ......... well, that's his problem.  I will get it figured out and get out of there... After 10 years no less... Yeah, they make baby gates and if she never opened the door to the front porch, there wouldn't be a problem.  The back door opens to ground level..... that's all I use with these knees, and the front steps down are cupped with the nails coming back up out of the treads and both railings are loose and wiggle.... I'd never trust them if I started to lose my balance....

Enough of that BS.  
Got the cows preg checked.  5 not preg,  BUT 3 are OLD, NO TEETH.... so not bad. One of the 3 is one of my cows.... The 2 young ones should've been, but they will go out with the bull @ the pasture where the cows and small fall calves are and get the 2nd chance.  This will be their only "2nd chance" .... both have big steer calves on them.  It will put them behind 6 months, so can deal with that since it is only 2 and they have good calves on the ground now.  But they need to come back in heat and get bred "right now" when they go in with the bull.  Sometimes it is better to keep cows you know like these, than to sh#t  can them for cows that you don't know.  So we will try to replace the open "old cows";   
We also checked some of the mouths of some of the other cows, and there are more cows in this group than either my son and I realized that are "older"..... there are 4 that are bred that we have designated as "last calf cows"..... they are all bred but have no teeth or nubs.... Sometimes we forget how old some of them are as they continue to breed back and raise good calves.   These 4 will probably get put at the pasture with no bull so they will not get bred back and will be able to raise their calves and then get sold at the end of the season next year.  We'll see how things go but that is the plan.  we have at least one other that is a "last calf cow"..... 2 of these last calf cows are also mine.... goes to show how long I (we) keep our cows..... breed,  raise a decent calf,  breed back;  you get to stay....

So that is 5 old cows open, from the last 2 places.... to send as cull cows.  We are going to go to the bred cow sale and see if we can replace them with a few bred, due in the spring,  cows.  Even if they are older cows, or one and dones....if we can get them at a decent price, it will give us calves to sell without losing more time...... But you never know....might find some decent ones..... times are not looking good so might be some better prices for buying.  

The rest are mostly all 5 plus months... several are 6-7 months which is good.  One is shorter, must've gotten caught right when the bull went gallivanting.... but she is DS's  "Pet".... that is her name.... She won't be calving until June if preg length is diagnosed  right.... but she will stay.  No matter where she goes, she is the one that sees the truck aqnd heads for the catch pen or at least to come see you for a scratch.... and brings all the rest with her, so great for putting with some of the less friendly ones to make getting them into the catch pen easier.  She gets a pass even though at the outside of the calving window.....

Got the 16  preg.,  moved out to the back pasture, calves will be kept in the barn lot with the open cows for a few days.  Since they are with a few of the familiar cows, they tend to holler less and don't try to go looking for momma.... They will be getting silage and in a few days all the calves will be eating and then when we sell the open cows, even the cows' own calvesnot yet weaned, will be quieter and easier to deal with.  So, the ones that are off the cows that are moved,  are weaned now, and the rest  will all be weaned when we sell the cull cows .... .  Probably they will get sold in another week or so.

So that was the evening....overall pretty good....

I didn't get the stuff off the truck so will do that tomorrow.  I can take the car to PT in the morning.  Supposed to be sunny, so can get the truck unloaded and then bring more stuff up.  I may take the car down, and the drawers from the sewing center... some other "loose stuff", in the back so it doesn't blow or get messed up....get the clothes out of the cedar chest too and get them up here for later;  then take the truck later, for other stuff.  I need to make sure I get the meters loaded for the farm on Wed morning as I will have to leave by 7 so don't want to be looking for meters or hoses early in the morning.  They can go in the back of the car or the truck... probably will use the car to go down there.      
Got the 2 shelf bookshelf thing moved so the sewing center can come right in the BR.  Got more boxes to pack up at the house and a few more from here that I emptied. I need to get a couple of those plastic totes for clothes & stuff to sell..... haven't been into Walmart to do that.  I also need to get another one of the radiator heaters.... I haven't done that yet either.....

So, time to get stuff together for tomorrow morning.... and head down the hill.


----------



## Ridgetop

The landlord is insane!  He does nothing to fix up the house but won't rent it because of the porch steps that are falling apart!  If you are a landlord you should keep up your property.  If he didn't want to rent it he should have said last month!  If he is worried abut the front porch, he can go put a gate at the top of the steps himself.  Maybe he doesn't need the money from the rent.  If so, and since he isn't renting it out again, what is his hurry to have you moved completely out immediately?   

If worst comes to worst, can DS get you a large U-Haul and give you a day to pack all the rest of your stuff in it?  Drive it to your house, park it, and unload it over several days.  3 or 4 days moving truck rent should be less than another month rent on the old house.


----------



## Mini Horses

Around here we have a company to bring pods, you pack, they move to where you want and leave to unpack as long as you need.  Of course a charge but may be far less than another month of rent?   You're renting a portable storage.

Not bad results with number of cows you have.   This shows that some have value for more than timely rebred...one that brings others in, prime example!   Same with some who are good nurse cows!    You hate to find them get old, I know but, they've had good treatment and did good jobs for you.  It's just sad sometimes.   Many you have no "personal" contact and makes it more "business".   Best to go while still in decent health and body condition.    Livestock are different from corn. .  General public don't realize that or why some decisions are made.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> It is disgraceful that the milk price is back below what they were getting back in 1989 when the milk price was 17.50 and inputs cost half or less of what they are now.



I wish there were something we could do to help these farmers.  I guess that is how the free market works -- there are winners and losers.  But it seems a shame that those who have put their whole lives into something could end up losing it all.



farmerjan said:


> I will not try to help him out with a renter and if anyone asks me, I will make sure that they know all the problems.



I am so glad you are no longer needing to reside in that house and will soon be completely out of it.



farmerjan said:


> Got the cows preg checked. 5 not preg, BUT 3 are OLD, NO TEETH.... so not bad.



What is the actual life expectancy of a cow when she is allowed to live out her entire life?  What is the life expectancy where it makes sense to get rid of a cow if she can no longer have a calf?



Ridgetop said:


> If worst comes to worst, can DS get you a large U-Haul and give you a day to pack all the rest of your stuff in it?





Mini Horses said:


> Around here we have a company to bring pods, you pack, they move to where you want and leave to unpack as long as you need. Of course a charge but may be far less than another month of rent? You're renting a portable storage.



I think Miss @Ridgetop and Miss @Mini Horses have good ideas, Miss @farmerjan!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

The  milk market is not a free market.  It is dictated by milk marketing orders, it is a very involved bunch of BS and gov't control stuff.  That is also tied up with the big milk companies.  Not based on parity so nothing about it fair.  But then, most of the ag producers are not getting paid what they should be.  Food is way too cheap in this country.... compared to things like the fortune we pay for our "toys" and our vehicles and things like our phones and electronic gadgets.  Look at what people in european countries  pay for their food in comparison.  Less that 25% of expendable  available money goes to food here.... it is over 40% in many countries.  A $50 phone can work as well as a $500 phone but people want all the gadgets that do nothing for their actual well being.

Thinking on alternatives for the storage of some stuff....

Most cows will live for 12-15 years average.  Longhorns and others with the bos indicus  (brahman) type breeding often live to their 20's.  They will often been very productive into their late teens while the more common and more domesticated of the breeds, bos taurus... have a shorter lifespan of 10-15 years on average.
Sp to answer your question, most into 12-15 years are considered old.  Another thing, the type of environment affects them.  Cattle in sandier soil conditions often do not last as long since it wears their teeth down more. 
Many of ours are still productive into that age range. 
If a cow can no longer have a calf, she needs to go.  Doesn't matter if she is 5 or 15.  A beef cow's JOB is to produce a calf yearly.  You can make a few exceptions, like us keeping a cow over to next breeding group, if she is young with no apparent other problems.  But for the older cows, if they are open, they leave.  That is when it is practical to get rid of them.  When they are no longer productive. 
And yes, I have buried a couple on purpose over the years....My old first dairy cow, a guernsey, was 15yrs old.... 7 at her first owners, 8 more with me...... my first beef calf, that I bottle fed, was a 16 yr old cow with a 5 month old calf when she got down and I put her down permanently. 
Like the 3 old cows that are open, they are in good flesh, not bred, so time to go. A couple are bought, but the one of mine is 12 or 13.... I imagine they are all in the 12+ age range.    Sometimes we have sold 5 year olds that do not breed and have other problems... legs, feet, don't make much milk so raise mediocre  or crummy calves....whatever....
But average age most people sell them is 8-12... before they get "old"  so that they are more saleable as cull cows.  That is why we now make decisions to take some of these old ones, and not let them get bred back, let them have a good summer and eating good, and by not getting bred back, their bodies will only have to feed the current calf, and put on weight to keep up their own condition, not to ALSO be feeding a fetus (pregnancy) which can wear a cow down.  Don't want them to get run down with too many demands on their system.

Did my PT early and had a headache all day, mostly nerves/upset/MAD bs so didn't get much done today at all.  Did not go do any of the errands after PT.    Knees were sore and ankle aching too today.  Sometimes that happens and will probably be alot better tomoorrow. 
Going out to get the meters in the car for tomorrow's test.  The hopefully I will have more push to do things here tomorrow. 
Dinner tonight at Bonnies for some chicken & dumplins..... need to just get out of here for the evening.  Still just pi$$ed off. 

Also, for whomever asked, I got all the plants except the one rose bush and the 3 peach trees.... plan to get the rose in a day or 2 when I am down there....


----------



## Baymule

That landlord is a pisspore excuse of a human being. I hope you can help your friend find a place.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hardest thing to learn when starting in livestock is that they have a "shelf life" for production.  The reason to keep livestock is production of milk or meat, if they don't produce, you can't afford to feed pets unless they have some other purpose.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve..... nice day, started at 22* but was 46 by 11:30.  Will look at the recording thermometer when I go down the hill.  It was sunny and comfortable out.  
Had a nice evening...the chickens that she cooked in the big 6 qt crockpot/dutch oven type cooker were falling off the bones.  The 2 of mine were so meaty....she was thrilled with them.  So much meat.  The broth was good and the dumplins they made were okay.... I think I make better ones when I make the beef or venison stew I do, but they were filling.  Ate a good sized plateful.  She was going to take all the rest of the meat and do some chicken pot pies and chicken salad.  I need to start cooking some up for me as I really like chicken salad.  Stayed around as her daughter and SIL brought up the fridge from their house, to replace hers that is going in the rental house that the SIL & DD are renovating for rental.  They bought a new fridge for themselves.  So they were playing musical chairs with the fridges.... big ones, double doors and all that.  Bonnie had a side by side that she had gotten and found she really did not like and had put up with for years....so it worked out good for all.  It was good for me to get out of here for a bit.

The son passed away a couple of years ago.... he had cancer.  Before he got sick we used to use his cattle trailer when we were going to haul 2 loads..... I would get him new pullets to lay every year or 2, I preg checked a couple of his cows and we both raised bottle calves.  Matt was a couple years younger than my son and they did some stuff together.  It was tough when he found out he had cancer and his fight and eventual loss to that miserable disease.  

I was never very close to the rest of the family, but nothing bad.... just sorta went in different directions. So, if we can be a little better friends that will be nice.  
Got the number of the guy for my friend to call about the possibility of the duplex being for rent....and the SIL does renovations and he said he will come to the house and look at a possible job I want to do..... One thing that I have been looking at.  
 The area below the stairs,  that go up to the 2nd floor.... is pretty much dead space.  The door from the DR that goes into the "storage" under the stairs, makes it very hard/nearly impossible to use it very much for storage.   To have shelves along one side makes it very very narrow.... like for a model thin skinny person.... so the more I look at it, I am thinking why not opening it up from the side.... from the hallway... so that you can get into most the whole area.... and be useable.  Could make it into a "coat closet" and shelves for storage.... Thinking the end that the stairs are closer down, to store like the vacuum in there out of the way but easy to get to.....There are 3 different sets of baseboard heat in the hallway.... one running along the wainscoating that makes up the "side" of the space under the stairs.  It could be capped off since there are 2 more sections of baseboard heaters less than 3 feet right across the hallway.  Then, I am thinking that the whole section under the stairs could be opened up and a couple of doors put in there to make the space accessible, and make it useable.   Thinking that they could even use the wainscoating that was put up instead of sheetrock, as the "doors"  framing them out.... or possibly putting in sliders so that the doors would not have to open into the hall since the hall is so narrow.  But I want some other input.... and they are renovating a house that basically sounds like it is like this one in many ways....
I could even use the door into the DR as a pantry type storage.....Make it say 2 foot deep with shelves open to that door.  It would be way too much mess and all to close it off.... and if it only came in 22-24 inches, then the most of the area under the stairs could still be very useable...
So I am looking at it alot.  I have NO closets, no storage..... except this one spot and it is not user friendly.  
Also talked about the possibility of making the deck into something more practical.....closing it in for another room down the road????? Once the boxwoods are gone, could maybe do something that could work for a "mud room/entryway..... I don't know.... 
Just want some other ideas....
Bathroom needs to be done..... and the ceilings upstairs in the 2 bedrooms..... beginning to wonder if the friend is ever going to get to any of this....might need to get some other estimates.....


----------



## farmerjan

So, anyway.  Got up and left by 7 for the farm to test.  Set up and took samples, meters washed and got back about 11:30.  Stopped at farm bureau as they got the new tire balancing machine finally.  The 2 new tires on the car didn't get balanced and they said as soon as they got the new machine to come back and they would get them balanced.  There has been a shimmy.  Well, they were busy, and the one guy working today was going on lunch so I said I would try back late this afternoon.  Came home to the new house, and worked on getting the samples packed.... had some computer issues so spent the better part of an hour on the phone trying to get things straightened out.  Finally did, and then got the samples done to send out.  Went back to the farm bureau, and he had gotten caught up and could get me in.  Got the tires balanced which is good.  Dropped the samples off to go out UPS.  Stopped and got my mail at the p.o. box and went through that.  I am back at the new house and did up some dishes and stuff... and going to move the rest of the stuff out of the hall so that I can bring more up.  
Tomorrow I have to leave no later than 10 to go the 125 miles to the jersey farm up near Winchester.  I will be gone all the rest of the day as it will be 6 before I leave there to come home.  Hate to spend the day driving and inside.... it is supposed to be nice again;  sunny and in the upper 50's again.  Oh well.... need the income towards some of these possible projects.   Then Friday afternoon, I will go do the farm that was going to be done on Sat morning since the weather is going to change.... possible showers/rain Friday eve and then temps dropping. 
I will have time Friday morning to move some stuff, unless it is raining hard.  

I plan to put a bunch of stuff in the car tonight, and bring it up in the morning before I have to go to test.  It can go into the hallway and then maybe Friday I can bring up some bigger stuff like the sewing center/table in the truck Friday morning.  We'll see what I can get done.  

Got the paperwork from the co that handles our retirement accounts.... going to fill that out and get that in the works so that I can work on some of this stuff and see about dealing with the heating system;  the boxwoods,  scrub trees to be taken down....etc. Then there will be room for the storage building at DS's barn to come up here.   
I may get Bonnie's SIL to look at the sides on the storage building here and maybe get it fixed a little better to last for a bit longer..... there are several rotten spots on the sides where it is open along the bottom inbetween the studs. Not going to replace the floor.... but maybe make it less "air conditioned"....might be able to redo the sides part way up to salvage it better.  Get another 5-10 years use out of it,  would be worth it.  The guys that did the doors and fixed some of the deck did okay... but I think that it was a little costly so want another "estimate" ....... I would not ask them to do the inside under the stairs.... don't think that more "finish" carpentry is their specialty......

So, this is all in the "future" and "possibility" stage.... but may as well get an idea of what could be done.... and general estimate of costs.  

Other than that things are about the same.   Got the sample bottles in the racks for tomorrow's herd, and for the herd on Friday afternoon also.  That way, I can get the samples packed tomorrow eve after I get home, and won't be trying to get everything done Friday morning.  If it is not raining, I can hopefully get some more stuff up here.
Haven't made any decisions about the stuff there that was going to get moved after my friend moved in.... 
And, one of the guys who is part of the small moving co, a family member was just diagnosed "positive"  so they are having to be "quarantined" and are going to be behind..... they gave me a name of another "small time" company, but they are booked up.... I will deal with it tomorrow or the next day....
Sounds like "Scarlett in Gone with the Wind"......I need to laugh at myself.....
It will happen ....... I need to keep sight of the end game.... And hope that the roof leaks bad enough that he has to reroof it or it falls in..... since you can't get upstairs to even check it out.....  

Now now.... be nice.......

Time to get the stuff out of the hallway and go down the hill.  Ready to get some stuff done tonight.


----------



## Baymule

You will get it done. What is that dummy's hurry to get you out? It's not like he's going to rent it out again. Oh, I know! There is a chest of pirate gold in the yard, complete with a skeleton buried on top of the chest........he can't very well be digging THAT up with you there! So he needs for you to leave, he's ready for his gold. And I hope the ghost from the skeleton "guard" haunts him forever. LOL LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

I think the idea of opening the wall under the stairs for storage is excellent.  Leaving 18" of space with the existing door on it for a pantry is genius too.  If you go on DIY "Under Stairs storage" you ought to find some more ideas.  I have seen some good stuff including not only storage closets, but a complete office space fitted in under a staircase.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  he doesn't want me out, he keeps saying that I don't have to push to get out;  he actually wants me to stay there as long as he thinks I will, as he doesn't want to have to rent it to someone else.... have told him that I cannot afford to keep paying rent and a mtg..... and he says well, I'm not trying to push you out, take all the time you need, sure hate to see you go....blah blah.... he wants me to stay until this house is completely redone.... like into next year!!!!!...  what he is trying to figure is if he can get a few more months rent out of me.... and when I am out, he is not willing to let me leave anything there "for later" like the stuff in the storage shed that is there....

I will check out more under the stairs storage idea stuff.  Thanks @Ridgetop.  Heading down the hill... got the stuff moved into the DR from the hall, and some more unboxed.  At least I don't have to get up before 6 at least.... I will load some stuff in the car in the morning when I can see....


----------



## Ridgetop

Wish we were close enough to help you move!


----------



## farmerjan

I think that this was meant to be this way so that I can get things done in a more orderly way.... except thinking that I would be able to take a little more time with the odd stuff and the freezers.... I am not going to stress about it... over my mad...except for the sh#tty way he did my friend... and me indirectly..... by not telling me sooner that it was not what he was comfortable with... Decided that the better thing would be for him to get a renter that did not pay rent on time.... then have to deal with him putting them out and them leaving a mess.... 
WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.... KARMA is a real b$@#h sometimes....


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Would there be any possibility he would be willing to rent the storage shed to you? That way you can get out of the house but still have a little more time for the rest of the stuff?


----------



## Baymule

One's good reputation and standing in a small community is priceless. He obviously doesn't have a clue how his actions will hurt him going forward. You don't have to bad mouth him, he's doing it to himself.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday morning.  I went and tested yesterday.  Nice day, comfortable temps, sunny.   I hated being inside.  But at least it was comfortable in the barn.   Long day, I left up there at 7 p.m.;  they are up to milking right at 185 through the parlor so took 5 hours .  I hurt by the time I got in front of the computer.   Then it was a real long trip home.  I went directly to the rental house, took a shower and got into bed.  Woke up a couple of times over night but was able to go back to sleep.  
I did get the 5 drawers from the sewing table in the car and a couple boxes and brought up to the house yesterday morning before leaving to go to the farm to test.  This morning I got the base cabinet into the back of the car to bring up.  I need to get it cleaned, dusted and all and brought into the BR but that is probably going to wait.  I have to get the samples packed from the herd yesterday.  Then I will be leaving to go to this afternoon's herd and I am going to see if there is enough time to stop at Lowe's on the way for the stuff I haven't yet managed to pick up. 

Not alot else going on.   I need to get going here, but have spent some time on here this morning since I never even came to the new house last night.  It is somewhat cloudy, not too cold but we are supposed to get rain later and possible changing to snow showers.  Then colder and kinda crappy tomorrow .  Hopefully will go through and then colder and partly sunny on Sunday.   I think that it is going to warm up again towards the end of next week. 

No, the landlord is not interested in renting out just the storage building at the other house.... he asked if I would have everything out or would still be there for another month..... made a comment about stuff left would be thrown out like the peach trees cut down..... not going to go there with him.  I f I don't have to talk to him again it will suit me just fine.  I am keeping my mouth shut UNTIL I am done......  

Hey @Baymule , have you ever had any of the milk and stuff from the Promised Land Dairy in the Dallas area?  Our discount chain up here got some of their Choc milk and Eggnog...... probably surplus that they were trying to move.... It was VERY GOOD.  Story about how it is a Jersey farm,  family owned.... I guess it was a one time thing cuz I asked the other day if they had more and they said no, we don't have any more and it was probably not going to be a regular thing.  I wish I had bought more of the choc milk......it was cheap so I know it was a "closeout type thing" to get it moved.... 
Time to get the samples packed.  

I made some comments on @Ridgetop 's thread.... about the cost of fuel oil prices..... if anyone has any storage, they need to get it filled.... prices are going to go up and with the new administration coming in..... it is going to be a problem in the future......


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday afternoon.  I went and tested yesterday afternoon.  Things did not go as I hoped... it never goes smoothly like I hope it will...... It started to sprinkle/rain as I left.  Hoped to get going earlier but didn't get things here done... phone calls again for work.  
So, left at 1:30,  I got to the farm and we started milking about 3:15.... got done about 6:30.  The first group of cows don't want to come in the barn so they have to go out and get each group of 5.... lose at least 1/2 hour just doing that.  5 min wasted time getting in a group at a time,  adds up.... the second group comes in much better.  Then they did not have near all the computer work done.  There is a glitch in her computer and it was a real nightmare.  Couldn't finish stuff out so she will have to get on the phone with the computer center Monday and then they will have to send me info so I can pack the samples.  I like them, but honestly am getting very tired of all the BS.... they have calf numbers and then they change their numbers when they come into the milking herd.  So some of them have numbers like 9320 etc.... some have been changed over to a number that is under 200.... so #9320 is now #54..... but when they came in the barn, the eartags have not been changed so I have them down as #9340 and she is really # 60 .... and the number on the sample bottle is 9340.... and I have no "conversion" chart.... it is getting old.  They don't test every month anymore so this goes on for several months..... and it never gets caught up.  REALLY getting tired of it.  I really think that retirement is getting closer....

So driving home was miserable.  We had some snow/flurries stuff, then rainy, and it was so foggy.  Hard to see and when I finally left there it was nearly 8.  Got back up here by a little after 9 and I just went to the rental house since I just did  not want to stop here then have to try to drive in the fog in case it got worse.   

Got up this morning and it was white.  Not alot but covered the ground.  Snowed/flurried until about 9.... then changed to sprinkles/rain.... much is already gone off the fields.  It has been cloudy all day, but the sun is trying to come through in the east, clouds still in the west.  Forecast says it is supposed to clear off.... cold tomorrow and then a little more clearing and warming.  Back to the 40's+ during the day and 20's at night.  It is just cloudy any dreary and cold out today. 

DS got another smaller group of cows preg ck yesterday.  He had gotten them moved home the other eve.... only like 12-14 I think.... all are bred but they have smaller calves on them so not as far along.... a couple 2 months and the rest 3-5.... one cow has very little milk, has a very small calf... her and her calf will both get sold.  He is going to probably take the open cows the first of the week to sell.  No sense to keep feeding them, don't need to lose (bury) any of them and the prices will not be getting any better in the foreseeable future.   Got to move some of the others around.  He had to work last night for VDOT and then had a breakdown with his plow/salt truck so then had to meet with the mechanic who came to see about fixing it.  So he was going home to get some sleep after being up all night.  I told him that I will get the list from what he did Friday, and get together a list of who needs to go where so he can get the older cows out of the barn and the weaned calves can get more of the silage/feed. 

I brought up a couple of small boxes of stuff that was easy to get packed.  I am going to spend a couple hours here working on getting some stuff put away.  Haven't had much time to do that the last couple of days.  I need to go up and see if Deb came out and feed the horse if she didn't.  
SOOOO glad the chickens are done with this cold weather.   

So, I will get off and see about doing something productive.


----------



## Ridgetop

It will be a relief when you are finally moved to the new place. Even unpacking boxes all inthe same house is easier than having to go back and forth to pack and unpack!   It seems to spread the whole process out far too long.   

Semi-retirement may be the option to avoid some of the herds that are not easy or pleasant to do.  Can you just drop a few of them?  Keep the others that are easy??  And where you have your cows?


----------



## Ridgetop

I have been reading some articles about types of livestock that make management easier on small ranches.  Texas extension recommends doing stocker calves instead of cow/calf pairs.  Also recommends grazing replacement heifers for small herd operators that run their bull full time with the cows.  According to them, operators raising calves that keep a bull running with the cows need to pull their young heifer calves out and graze them somewhere separately until they are ready to go back in the herd with a bull.  (I am reaching that saturation point now with our ewelings and needing another field for them while the different rams are with the mature breeding ewes.)  They suggest these immature heifers as a good choice when renting out pasture land to a cattle operator.

What is your opinion on this?  We are not very experienced with cattle (bottle calves and 4-H replacement heifers only) so really don't want to buy any cows requiring long term operation.  We are considering adding Kiko goats (to graze woodland if any) if we need more weed control than the Dorper sheep can give us.  Extension recommends putting cattle on pasture first to take the height of grass down to 4", then sheep to take it to 2", then goats to remove any unpalatable weeds.  This is done in a rotation moving animals from one field to anther.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday late aft.   There was a very little snow still in spots, day was partly cloudy, chilly....
DS wanted to get some of the cattle moved out of the barn that they had preg ckd and get a few others moved to where they needed to be.  
So, I made up the lists of who needed to be where, and we got to work on that about 1 pm.  Got 3 moved to the field with the cow/calf pairs that were open or maybe short bred.  2 have calves and one we pulled the calf off as it is probably close to 500 lbs.  Took one heifer to the nurse cow field that needed to be bred.  If she gets out of there, she gets sold.  She has twice gone over/through fences for some weird reason.... was never a problem in the past.  Of course, she is mine....
Moved 6 that are only bred about 2 months up in the back with their calves still on them.  They will get some silage for the winter and the calves will get pulled off when we are ready to sell the bulk of the weaned calves.  There are 3 or 4 old cows back in this field too... They are right near the barn area, easy to get them in,  in Mar/Apr whenever we decide to sell calves and just get the calves off them.  These were late calving this year.... June and 2 not until late July... so the fact that they bred back is really pretty good.  Might be able to "back them up" again next year so they are more in the spring group.  One of them is getting some age on her and it might be her last calf next time.  But since their calves are a little bit younger, no sense in pulling the calves off,  since they will be getting silage and should milk a little better through the winter and the calves will gain from that and from eating silage also. Then we will pull the calves in early spring, and the cows will get a 2  month break (dry period) before calving again.
Took 5 out back with the dry cows that are 5+ months bred from this last preg ck too.  They also bred back pretty fast since they did not calve until Mid-late May.  
And there are the 6 that he is going to sell - cull cows - and the one with the calf.  She has no udder, so not much  milk and the calf is 150 lbs if it is lucky when the next smallest one in that group was 300+..... It wasn't the youngest calf in there either.  
Then he loaded the one that was going to the butcher, and took her.  It is one of mine, that I kept but after she hit 14-15 months, just decided that she really wasn't that great and I didn't want to breed her.  So we just kept her for a beef.  I told him that was fine, she would get sold or make a beef so I will get a little more out of her this way.  
That gets about 20+ out of the barn which will really help, once he takes the cull cows.  I think he is going to take them to the sale tomorrow since he is off work for the MLK holiday.  This will allow the weaned calves a chance to be able to get to the feed bunk to eat without the cows pushing them around.  And the dry cows don't need to be eating all that silage too.

One more bigger group out at a pasture that will come home in another week or so.  They had a ton of grass when we rotated them into the last pasture section.... There are mostly steers in that group.  At least 25 cows I think.  The calves were born in Mar/Apr so will be bigger too.  Let's hope they are all bred.  

So I will get some paper and get my new lists made up as to who is where now.... and then be able to make a couple of duplicate lists so that as they calve DS can record them if he gets them tagged.  

It was muddy with the little bit of snow and the wet from the last 2 days.  It was all I could do to walk in it as I am not very steady on these knees.  But it is done.  The day is really damp though... kinda goes through you.  

I am going in to do some stuff in the kitchen... I have changed my mind on some of the cabinets... as far as what goes where a  bit.  Going to move some stuff over to another one and make more room near the sink for the dishes.  I didn't really allow enough space for the dishes.  

Got the sewing center/table all dusted/cleaned and set up and the drawers all back in it.  Brought up the chair I use at it,  and a couple odd things this morning since it was so muddy/wet,  I didn't want to try to back up to the porch,  so didn't bring heavy/bulky stuff up.  I need to go in the LR and kinda decide where I am going to put the couch and all.... I am going to put the coaster things under the one chair so I can slide it.  Next will be the TV that I can manage I think, and the "coffee table" that it will set on.... might put it up on a bracket to hang it,  once I figure out where I want it.  Since I haven't really decided where I want the furniture in there, and the desk has to come up, I just need to look at the room.  Also want to figure out the "sun" that comes in through the windows so that the TV can be seen without too much reflection or sunlight hitting directly on it.  I am not going to use the one chair, and want to leave space for a recliner.  I am thinking maybe a rocker recliner???? Any pros or cons on that????  I know that I will not get the one that "lifts" since hearing how slow they are.... and a friend also said NO NO NO NO .... but like  someone said... @Baymule  I think... get the one with the handle on the side to put the foot rest part down instead of trying to push with my legs.... knees....

Went by and fed the horse... Deb called and is coming out this eve for a week .  So that will be one less thing to worry with for a few days.  Not that the horse is a problem.... 

Have the spice/baking supplies cupboard at the rental house emptied out.  Need to do a real good cleaning job as there were mice that had gotten into it that I didn't see... not doing any baking here lately, I didn't open it up much.   All the shelves come out but the middle one that helps to keep it together/stable/sturdy..... So I will bring them up and may even  put them in the bathtub for a quick washdown and then dry them off.  They are all finished and polyurethaned so the water shouldn't hurt them as long as I don't soak them.  But it will give me a chance to take a soft scrubbie thing to them and get them cleaned.  Got another one that I am going to put in the utility room and use as a linen closet thing for the towels and such.  That way I can move it if I decide to put more than one freezer in there....
I am purging some of the "old" food supplies.... found some moths in some stuff.... so am being real careful of what I bring so I don't bring any problems with me.  It's easy enough to get them from store bought stuff. Plus since I didn't do any real baking this past year hardly, some of it just needs to be cleaned out.  Most looks fine though... and alot is in glass or the vacuum pack canisters.    

Going in to get some things done in the kitchen.  Sat down after all the time on my feet in the barn, although I was walking some and opening and shutting gates so not as bad as just standing.  Getting hungry too.....


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop , I would definitely do heifers if the fences are good.  You have enough experience with sheep and knowing that the ewe lambs need to be out and away from any rams until old and big enough to breed.  Same deal with heifers.  Hormones are the biggest drawback.... if you have anyone that abuts you with a bull it can get to be a PITA... sometimes the heifers go gallivanting, not just the bulls come looking....
Cow calf pairs are alot of investment for not that great a return many years.  Our leased farmland is more conducive to running them as once the calf is on the ground, they are pretty self sufficient.... pink eye and a few other things can be a problem.... but momma takes care of the calf mostly without alot of input/time.  
If you can find someone that wants to run heifers, then you can do it one of a couple ways.  Just flat out rent the pastures.... rent paid up front..... them getting out etc is the farmers problems.  You can "custom raise them" .... you get paid per head or per lb gained.... different ways to go there.  But you are responsible for their care..... not workable if you are not there.  
Stocker calvers are a real gamble if you are up on the markets and such.  You can make money.... and you can lose your shirt.  One thing.... if you buy from someone.... make sure they are weaned 45-60 days and vaccinated with at least Blackleg.....but preferable something like Triangle 10.... Triangle is a killed virus vaccine.... there are MLV vaccines too.  Whatever you get, they need vaccinations to help offset any health problems.  Moving/buying/selling is stressful and some will get sick.  Then you have to have a way to get them in and be able to treat/give shots etc.  
Think of what you do for the sheep and just triple the size......
If you were to do stockers, steers will cost more in the spring.... and it will a gamble what they bring in the fall with the added weight gain.  If I were to do it for myself... I would buy stocker heifers.... they are cheaper than steers, and the price differential is less in the fall with the weight gain.  If they are nice heifers, someone might want to take them home for breeding...  500 lb steers say cost 1.75/lb in the spring.  They gain say 300 lbs.... sell at 800 lbs for 1.30....you put 875 in them to buy....you get 1040 back.  That's 275+/- profit.... minus expenses....and minus death loss....
Heifers will cost 1,30 @ 500 lbs....  650..... Sell in the fall at 750 lbs for 1.20 ....900......so a 250 difference..... and often heifers will bring close to what you paid per lb.  There seems to be less of a per lb risk on them..... and we find that heifers don't seem to get sick like steers do.....just our personal experience.  Death loss hurts more on the higher priced steers.....
If you can find someone that wants to rent... and you are talking to extension.... then they can guide you on stocking rates and such.  Make sure that you allow for drought.....much more a variable there than here most years.  Don't overstock.....


----------



## Ridgetop

Thanks!  Farmerjan!  I knew you would be the one to go to for this information.    I like the idea of just renting the pasture for now.  Once we move back there we can decide if we want to continue renting out the pasture or bringing in our own calves.  When we move back there, if we decided to invest in a few calves, I think we will go with the heifer calves.  I like the idea that there are 2 sale markets - for beef and/or breeding cows.  That gives us a better chance at breaking even or making a few dollars.  

In the meantime, we need to get our property.  I am checking on options now to be ready for eventualities.  Since we are out here in CA with no fences to build or barns to set up this is the best time to do all this computer and information finding work!


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night.  Cold cloudy dreary day.  25 to maybe 36????  Flurries around, but no accummulation.  
Loaded the drawers out of the rolltop desk and the table top convection oven into the car to come up to the house.  Went by the barn;  DS was at the barn and had to re-sort cows because a couple of them had gotten a gate bent, calves got in with cows, it was a mess he said.  He did get them sorted, had a cow/cf pair from the group in back get in and had to get them put back.... long story short.... a royal pain but he got it done.  I was going to leave some stuff for the dairy I tested the other day, that I forgot to leave when we had all the problems with the computer.... as that stockyard is fairly close to that farm..... so DS said I was welcome to go to the sale with him,  if I wanted to and I just decided on the spot that I wanted an afternoon off and away.   So we went.  Took the 6 cull cows and the one little calf.  
Prices were okay on the pound/cull cows but not great.  It is looking like the prices on the feeders are getting softer.  Steers in the 4 wts were bringing 1.35-1.50;    5 wts in the 1.40's;   6 wts 1.20's.  Bulls in those weights were 10 -15 cents lower.  Bought a bred hereford that looks like a heifer but has adult teeth.... probably only 2nd calf coming... 6 months bred.... for $750.... there were some others but they were only 2-4 months bred so would be feeding for at least 6 months before most calved.... and they brought in the 8-1000 range because they were black.... a couple of older looking cows that were only 3 months bred in the 7-800 range.  Heifers in the 4-700 lb range all brought in the 1.05 to 1.25 range....  DS also bought 2 nice looking bulls in the 620 wt for 1.10 and we banded them and gave shots this eve when we got home.  Vaccinated the hereford also.  They will stay at the barn for a few days to make sure they do okay then the hereford will probably go to the nurse cow field as she is not a big cow and I will want to keep an eye on her when due to calve....probably in Mar-Apr..... 
He usually buys some steers for our retired vet friend in the 550-650 range.... he is going to talk to him to see when he wants to start getting his together.... he runs 35 in WVa at the family farm and another 50  or so here at his farm.  DS helps him with working them if he buys bulls, and we have bought some and he has then bought them from us and he has sometimes bought some of ours.  We can make some money on some of the bulls we buy and work and then sell as steers.  But it is a gamble.
The cull cows all brought in the 40's....40, 42, 45, 49 and a one brought 53.  The little calf only weighed 135 lbs but brought $100.... he said that it was better than trying to feed it since it was pretty stunted from the cow just not milking much.   We were thinking they might have brought more in the low 50's.... but it seems to be the trend that prices are down a bit.  Hearing from some of the guys on some of the other forums that their prices are worse.... culls in the 30's-40's and the feeders are 10-40 cents less.... 
Alot of concern about the upcoming new administration and fuel prices.  Feed has gone up alot in the last 2 weeks here.  Time for me to get the layer pellet bin filled before it goes up more.  
On road diesel fuel here is up to 2.65..... down in the Roanoke area you can find it for 2.25.  I am getting the tank here at the house filled the end of this week.... I think it is still in the 2.20 range.  To think that 3 months ago it was 1.80.....

Heard on the radio this evening that gas in Va has gone up .08 in the last week....national average is .04 increase.... and there are rumblings that the Biden administration is talking about the possibility of shutting down the Keystone pipeline from Canada....part of the environmental stuff.... which will restrict the amount of oil we get and  push prices higher.  I told DS that he had better get the fuel tanks at the farm filled.... 
Got to get the propane co here to put in a tank and get the little gas "fireplace" heater hooked up and a line run for the gas stove in the kitchen.  Going to see if they will put in a big tank so that I can have a whole house generator in the future..... and get the propane filled now before it gets too sky high.  Then keep it full so that the costs average out not so expensive.  

This whole situation has got me worried... and I don't spook easily.  There is alot of talk/hints about all the executive orders that Biden is going to sign in his first few weeks in office.... reversing alot of the roll backs on taxes and things that Trump did.  It is going to be a mess for awhile.  Will be glad to get the money from the retirement account into mine and get some things done, stuff paid off, feed bins filled,  and some money squirreled away.  I am going to see about the outside wood stove too.... I think it is going to be the best way to go.  Get the guys here to do the clearing out of the boxwoods and cutting down the saplings and brush stuff so I can get the stove put in this spring.... DS says a friend may have a fuel oil furnace to sell that they are taking out to put in a heat pump or something like that....so might be able to get a not too expensive "newer" furnace to use too....but if fuel oil goes way up, am going to want that wood furnace.  

Got a message on my phone from a solar company.... wants me to call to see if I would qualify.... might make the phone call... see what they have to say.  I would only put the panels on the roof of the house.... still trying to find someone to come look at things about the wind power....

Got all the desk drawers moved in from the car,  and the convection oven cleaned and set up on the counter and heated  a bowl of soup this evening.  So good to go to heat easy stuff now or reheat stuff while I am working here.  Getting closer....

Tomorrow, Tues.....PT at 8 a.m., then a couple errands closeby, then back to get stuff in the car for the afternoon testing....160 cows last month.  Have to go by and pick up the samples from the other former dairyman that has the 3 cows that runs his samples with this farm.  I actually remembered to call him and tell him when I was going....  Will test a 200 cow herd on Wed afternoon then going to drop meters at the farm that does their own samples since I will be 2 miles from it.... then pick them up when he calls and says he is done.  Save me a trip one way.  Have another farm to test but they haven't paid so have to wait til I get the okay from the office.... or I won't get paid and the farmer won't get his results.... We get an updated list every other week of farms we cannot test until   "billing matters have been resolved"  .... See where the 500+ cow herd is on it.... I mentioned last month when I was there that the mgr needed to bring it to the attention of the owners....I print the bills when I am at the farms... some pay then but many pay when they get their milk checks which is twice a month which is fine.....but, it makes things uncomfortable for me when a farm calls... or when I know that I need to go test and cannot.... doesn't help the paycheck any when the ones don't test that are supposed to.... plus then it makes me get all jammed up when they do pay and then they all want to test at once. 

Weather is supposed to be about the same for the next week....clouds and sun.... mid 20's and 40's.... then dropping the last week of Jan with day temps  in the 30's and nights in the teens....
Oh but the days are getting longer.... only 2 months to spring.....


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ... if they just outright rent the pasture, then they can run whatever they want.  Do consider stocking rates and not let them eat it into the ground,  unless it is weedy pasture that overgrazing and then reseeding might be of benefit.   If the fences are decent;  then make sure maintenance of fences are part of their responsibility.  
We have agreements that are different for almost every different place we rent.... whatever suits the individual.  But MOST are  in the general range of a per acre,  or a set amount for a year.  Many we keep up the fences... REPAIR or maintenance.... one we have been rebuilding/putting up new fence a section at a time.... They supply materials.... we do the work, in lieu of rent or reduced rent.  If there are questionable fences, that is the best bang for the buck for both in many cases.  Some do it all, and we pay more... one even does all the bush hogging... we pay quite a bit more... but there are 5 or 6 different fenced fields and we rotate there.... waterers.... no upkeep on our part.  We figure it is worth it in the time savings ..... We do bush hog all the pastures at least once a year... helps to keep down stuff like autumn olive brush and the multiflora rose bushes that will take over... briars.... and to keep the stuff back along the fencelines.  That is where goats, and sheep to some extent,  are good.... but many we have are high tensile fences that are supposed to be electrified... or barbed wire.... neither will keep our sheep in. Or the coyotes out.  So we don't have any natural brush eaters;  so keeping them bush hogged around the perimeter helps to keep the brush and trash stuff from growing out into the fields.


----------



## Mini Horses

What about liability?   Here, if a cow gets out into road and car hits, owner of cow pays.  Well, their farm/homeowners ins has coverage.  TX????   Don't know the fencing laws there.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses has a good point... about liability.  We have to carry it and list all the different places we rent/lease/use so that if there is a claim... some animal getting out and causing damage, like getting hit by a car... we are covered.  We also have "fence in" and "fence out" counties... You have to keep your animals fenced in , in Augusta county just north... but Rockbridge county is a fence out county.  It gets sticky on the fence out counties.... but if the animal gets into the road then it is different and the owner of the animal is responsible.... 

Have seen where a farmer has refused to claim a cow that got out and was hit on the road.... no way to "prove" it was his cow....so no liability through his insurance.... demolished the car but no one got hurt.... had another that had cows getting out,  and they were threatened with a lawyer if they did not pay for the damage to the car ... and the cow was killed.... they then gave up that pasture, we got it and worked out a deal to build fence for no rent for several years....

Anyone that rents, even in Texas, I think it would be a wise thing to make sure they have farm liability ins.....ESPECIALLY if you are not even there to "oversee things"....


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, fostering the replacement heifers. Sounds like an interesting proposition.

I recall greybeard saying that Texas is a "fence out" state. Meaning if you don't want a herd of cattle on your property it is your responsibility to fence them out. If you don't and someone else's animals cause damage to your property, it is your fault not the owner of the animal. 

Good thoughts on the liability though, with respect to animals getting out on the road, even in TX.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday night.  It started out a little sunny, but became more cloudy for some of the day and then a little more sun late afternoon.  But it was "breezy" so quite chilly.  Not a very comfortable day, but it wasn't as drab/dreary as the past couple.  
Did PT early and then came to new house.  I hurt today from it and knees were not as flexible as they have been some days. We talked about the upcoming dr appt as I got the "paperwork" on the computer they said they would send a week before.... He asked me what I was thinking of a time frame... and I said that if I was approved and all, if they had an opening/cancellation for surgery in the next couple weeks for any reason I would take it.....he said that was good to go into it with a plan and with a backup plan....I would be out of the rental and in here to "come home to" after the rehab.... and then be able to just work on getting the rest of the stuff put away at my time frame.  I am thinking that I am going to just start getting the rest moved up here and stacked now....IN CASE.... something might work out.... plus be done with the other place,  Waiting to hear from the moving guys as soon as they get their "quarantine" thing done....
 I then worked on the herd to get the samples done and sent out after all the problems with their computer.  Got them done finally.

Got the bottles and stuff in the car, put on farm clothes as I am not going to wear my clean good clothes in the parlor and get splattered and smelly from the iodine and cow sh#t.....
Left and dropped off the samples, then went to the farmer that only has a couple cows now that he milks.  Got his samples and we were talking about the state of the country... and 25,000 "troops" for an inauguration where there will be no civilians.... but the gov't was not "allowed" to send in troops to protect the federal building they were burning down with people in it this summer.... SAD TIMES.....

Called another farm.... left message.  Got to the farm and had to change all the meter brackets for this farm due to the height/positioning of the meters.  Started milking at 3:15 and done at 6; then computer stuff and waiting for them to go through the complete wash cycles.  Finally loaded them up and got here just before 8p.m.  

The farm that is selling out next week is where my one cow is.  She is dry, due in the end of March.  Had trouble getting her bred.  He said that he will be getting all the cows moved to the barn area and has trailers lined up to move them all on Wed morning.  He is keeping some of his bred heifers and some younger ones, as well as 1 or 2 cows.  He said that we could get together to get my cow out of there the end of the month or so;  she will not be in the way and will be just in with the ones he is keeping.  
That is good, since I want to see how the dr appt goes.  She has never been hand milked or raised calves.... I am thinking that she needs to go on the dairy with the other ones..... We'll see after next week since he is not pushing to get her moved out..... Hate to see him sell out...he quit testing about a year or 18 months ago I guess..... but it is the sign of the times.... and the kids don't want to milk.  Don't blame them.  They are amish, but more modern.... drive cars and all that.  Nice people.  

Heard that there are a couple more Mennonite farmers going out up in the Harrisonburg area.  The forecast drop in milk prices have finally made them say enough.... it is going to get ugly this year I am afraid. 

Going to get these samples packed this evening and then go down the hill.  Tomorrow I have to change all the brackets back to the other position for the farm I am going to tomorrow.... 200 cows.... and they will be milking by 2 pm so will have to get there by 1 to set up.  Nothing much will get done here once I get up to the house and get the brackets switched,  and then the hoses I need for that farm and then the different hoses I need for the other farm where I will leave stuff for them to test Thursday eve/Friday morn.....I will drop off the stuff Wed night after I get done testing since it is so close.  Plus all the sample bottles loaded for both farms..... 
Thursday have Pool PT at 10:30.... hoping to get a little more flexibility and less ache on these knees.....

Friday I have to pick up the samples from the owner sampler farm and do his computer work.... Thinking I may go by the stockyard for the sale.... there are supposed to be some cow/calf pairs there. DS went and looked at them and said they are pretty nice cows, quiet.... but they are 10+ years old and he wants more than we feel we can spend on them.  Most will raise this calf, and MAYBE one more.... and he wants 1200... then came down to 1175 and then when DS said that we really did not want to put more than 1000 in them with their age even though they are nice cows... he came down to 1085.... but it is still too much.  1000 is really more than they are worth.... DS knows the guy and he was very nice about it and explained that we were really looking for some 6-8 year old cows that we could get 3-5 more calves out of..... and the guy was very honest and said at first that they were maybe 8-9 years old.... but his daughter said that they were more like 11 or so because they had gotten them when she was in like 4th or 5th grade... she showed a couple of calves from them and she is now in college....so he told DS that they were older than he thought at first.  So DS is feeling a little torn because they are in good shape.... and there is a bull running with them so they could be bred back.... the guy is losing this pasture so they are selling this group.... There's only 8 but that is still 8,000 at our max price.....the calves are all in the 150-225 lb size so won't be ready to sell until late summer.... if even one or 2 don't breed back then the salvage value is maybe 500..... selling the calf for 4-600  is only going to break even and we will have fed them for 6 months....
So, if he takes them to the stockyard.... they might go in the 7-800 range... and we will, can afford to take the chance on some of them.  He will be getting market price for them.  And if they go higher... then good for him.  
We were really looking for cows to be calving in the spring..... don't like to calve these old cows in the fall as the winters are harder on them with little calves.... and we cannot afford to hold them over with paying 1000 a pair for them.   Like the $750 little hereford we bought yesterday.... she will be a spring calver and it won't cost that much to feed her for 2+ months til she calves.  Plus she is probably only 4 yrs old.
Well, we'll see.... he and I will talk before Friday.....I know he has to work so doubt that he will get off in time to get there for the cows....

Going to close and get these samples packed so I can take a few extra minutes in the morning.   I might try to do the errands tomorrow.... that I still have not gotten to....leave early to go to the farm....I really need another heater for the house with the forecast night temps this coming weekend in the teens.  Maybe Thursday I can get back to moving some more stuff up here.... and getting more stuff put away in the kitchen cabinets.  I know that I will not be up to it tomorrow eve, if tonight is anything to go by....


----------



## Mini Horses

If sounds like you and son are getting a little more "back to" the farm considerations.  Maybe the raunchy "glow" of his love life is settling into a routine of "get back to work".     that would be amazing!    

So, are you going to the auction?   Are these cows going to be there or he may send the but, later?  I know you want black cows but is the hereford you recently got bred to angus?   Of course hereford has been around forever and used to be the go to....

We are just as anxious as you to hear about the appt next week!  😁. Hope it's only good news.  Operations are not always good news but, this would be.  Imagine next summer without the pain!  Yep, worth it.

Now we need those movers to call and get you out of the rental.  . Coming soon!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I think things with DS and gf are settling.... hope that it will work out.  He talked a bit about her daughter and the spoiled way she is.  They do not eat ANY leftovers in that house.  If they go out to eat anything, he brings home all the leftovers and says it is his meal the next day.... I told him with the new administration, and the upcoming increase in taxes, and since he has seen how feed costs have gone up all of a sudden, that they had better think seriously about some of the eating habits.  He said, not my battle mom, her daughter is very wasteful and she allows it so not my problem.  I told him that I will get the oil tank here at the house filled since we might need it this summer for the tractors.... and that he needs to get the tanks filled at the farm...We talked better than we have for awhile.

Colder than I expected this morning.  34 but with the wind chill, it feels like 25 to me.  Sun is out.  Wind is supposed to die down later.  Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer.  

Got the trays of bottles for testing, going to put on my insulated overalls, and go out and switch the hoses around, then leave and go drop off  the samples and head to Lowes on my way to the farm.  

I will talk to DS and see if he and the guy came to an agreement on the cows.  Then will see if they are going to be there at the sale.  If so, I will probably go. 

I am going to move the desk drawers and some stuff into the LR from the hallway.  Got some boxes to put the paint stuff in so that it is all together.  Get that out of the way too since I am done with it, for now.  Then if it is a little warmer, I will try moving some more stuff out of the kitchen up here in the next day or 2.  

Gotta go.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I told him with the new administration, and the upcoming increase in taxes


There is nothing in Biden's tax plans that would negatively affect most of us here. 

Kiplinger article

BTW, Trump & Ryan's tax cut was permanent for businesses, it was set to expire starting this year for normal people. 

"A notable feature of the individual tax and the estate tax provisions is that all of them expire after 2025, except the reduction of the ACA penalty tax, the change in inflation indexing, and several changes in the tax base for business income. Some provisions expire sooner (for example the increased deductibility of medical expenses applies only to tax years 2017 and 2018). In contrast, many of the business tax provisions do not sunset. Congress chose to make the individual provisions temporary to limit the revenue cost of the TCJA to a level consistent with the overall constraint on the 10-year revenue loss in the Congressional Budget Resolution and to comply with Senate budget rules under the process used to pass the tax act that require no increase in the federal budget deficit after the tenth year."

Taxpolicycenter.org article

So Trump and Ryan were concerned about long term revenue loss but not concerned about the common people who pay those taxes.


----------



## farmerjan

If the businesses have to pay exhorbitant taxes, it will get passed on to the consumer.... and/or they go out of business.  Then no jobs.... so no wages, But that has already happened with the shutdowns anyway.... so just let them keep printing money..... 
Seems like with how they had some of those provisions worked out, that people had a chance to get some things caught up and better able to pay debt down.  
When the executive orders start reversing some of the tax cuts, it is the SAME THING as raising taxes.... just not stated that way.  
With things like shutting down the Keystone XL pipeline that they have been building .... in agreement and partnership with Canada.... these executive orders are going to start hurting the economy.... and the partnership agreements with "friendly countries"......  and will ship not only jobs overseas, but with the whole emphasis on environmental concerns... it will shift production and things to countries that don't have the regulations we have so there will not be any benefit to the earth's overall health because the pollution and such will just be worse over there instead of keeping a lid on things here.  
And we will wind up paying more for stuff and it will be in the form of "environment" taxes or some such thing.  

They will add it to the cost of fuel..... and before you start to tout the benefits of the electric cars.... how do you think alot of that electricity gets generated???? Not all by solar panels.... you are not producing enough to meet all your own needs and then to send more back into the grid....you are not energy independent right?  I think it is great that you are cutting your use, just from a money standpoint for you.... but what you don't produce is made from a coal or oil or propane fired plant... with regulations to reduce emissions..... and how many people are where you are at,  to have the resources to produce alot of their electrical requirements?   So we will reduce what is produced and what is imported in to our country, and then there will be more problems like the blackouts and brownouts  they have in Calf.... and other cities... and the electric cars and such can't get charged if there is not enough electricity to keep the lights on and the ac's  and the heat in the winter....
You think they won't up the federal taxes on gas and such under the guise of an environmental tax??  Or a useage tax..... how do you think that the farmers are going to be able to do field work and plant, produce and then harvest the food??????  Modern trains run on diesel and such.... electric will never replace that for heavy long hauls.....so even if it takes trucks off the roads... how you gonna get the food to places of distribution?????  How are you going to get the wheat processed into flour?  
And since you do  not eat meat due to the DD's.... how can you justify eating all the plant based food when animals are more efficient at converting grass to meat and the sun grows the grass.... so a carnivore diet is as healthy or more so for the planet.  And don't give me BS about the cow farts.... plant based residue releases CO2 just as well as anything else as it breaks down... and without CO2, plants will not grow well.  They balance it out..... 
But without modern farming, you would not have all the vegetarian choices.... or the ability to balance your diet with other foods that are not local and get trucked/shipped to you all ready for consumption. 
So there will be more taxes and they will start to strangle the ones that are still working..... and the businesses that employ them.  Ask people who live in some of the highest taxes states.....


----------



## Bruce

Businesses create jobs when there is demand for their product, not when they get tax breaks. No business that got their taxes cut by 40% to a tax rate of 21% created new jobs because they paid less tax. And, as has been true in the past, the tax change did NOT pay for itself as promised. 

 We've already shipped most manufacturing jobs overseas, not specifically due to the tax rates here but because of the much lower cost of employing people and, as you said, their governments don't give a cr@p about the environment where those people live. 



farmerjan said:


> but what you don't produce is made from a coal or oil or propane fired plant...


False, not here. GMP gets power from solar, wind and hydro. VERY little electricity is created with oil anywhere in the USA. And there is far more created with natural gas than coal which is why all the coal miner jobs went away. 



farmerjan said:


> And since you do not eat meat due to the DD's


Also false, I eat meat usually 2 if not 3 times a day. Only DD1 is vegetarian.


----------



## farmerjan

Since there were some of the manufacturing jobs coming back to the US, in part because of tax incentives for the companies, which enable them to pay a sightly higher wage than they would have paid with higher tax demand, I have to wonder where that is going now.  Yeah most jobs were shipped overseas because of the demands of workers to want more money, more benefits, and then they were out of work totally when the jobs left.... 

And we are shipping all kinds of coal to China, and other countries, so they can produce stuff cheaper because they don't have any decent controls for environmental reasons.  So I guess it is better to ship stuff off, let them pollute and then ship back cheap made stuff to us, and our people are out of work instead of working in a plant that meets environmental controls and pays a living wage.  
My few studies have shown that there are quite a few places still using oil, coal, and propane to produce electricity.  Maybe not there in VT so I apologize.  Do they actually get their electricity all from solar wind and hydro???? Or do they use "credits" that are so popular to "offset" use of fossil fuels?
Natural gas is closely tied in to the oil industry.... you cannot separate it out and have just one or the other.  

I apologize for thinking you are not allowed to eat meat.  Most all the posts that I have remembered, deal with you saying you cannot have meat for dinner because of your DD and her not willing to eat a meal that has been cooked with meat.  I understand the other one has allergies/sensitivities to many things.  I guess I have missed all the posts where you regularly eat meat at your meals.  I was very surprised to read your post that says you eat meat 2 or 3 times a DAY..... many times I only eat meat once a day....but I eat vegs and things like pbj......

Maybe the tax change did not pay for its self as promised.... Okay, I will give you that and that makes it not a good deal.   BUT, Please then, explain to me how the continued talk of the new administration with a 1.3 trillion "stimulus package", is going to be paid for.... it certainly is not going to create any employment.......except that it will be paid for with future higher taxes on those of us that still have a job.... and by killing things like the Keystone XL pipeline, all those jobs lost that is going to throw more people out of work and on the unemployment roles.....not withstanding the strain on relations with our "border country friends"..... and all the illegals that he is saying should not be deported....unless they are commiting a specific felony.... and he does NOT consider DRUNK DRIVING a felony..... and the open borders that are going to allow thousands to come into the country undocumented, with no income, no anything,   so that we have to come up to money to support them and they are not contributing to the economy...
I have MANY farmer/rancher friends that can tell you all about the illegals coming across the border, the damage they do to property, the problems they create in the border towns,  the stealing, and destruction, and the threat to the ranchers own families and their livestock.  
And let me tell you that several of these ranchers are not just old white 'good ole boys'.... many are of Mexican/Latino descent, have mixed race children and grandchildren, so before you try to categorize them I want to clarify that.... and every one of them to a person is TOTALLY AGAINST more illegals coming across.  One worked for nearly 15 years to get his citizenship for him and his family..... and he is beside himself for going the "RIGHT" route and they are talking letting thousands in with no repercussions.  He is a better AMERICAN,  than half the ones born here that think that they are entitled and don't want to do some real down and dirty drudge type work because it is below them..... and want to live off their parents or family....or the government....... he worked, his wife worked, his kids worked and they learned that nothing is free  and if you work for it you then will appreciate it more.  I am proud to call them friends and I have more respect for them than you can imagine.  
And all the kids are not ranchers.... so it is not like they all work in physical hard jobs,,,, but they learned that no matter what you do, do your best and if it is not what you really want, then find another job BEFORE you quit the job you are working at.   There are several ranchers in different states, that all have successful and productive kids... and it was not given to them.  
My son and I have our problems and differences..... but he does not expect me to support him.  Never did.... and he worked and helped pay his way as a young person while living with me, and has something to show for his work and effort.  He learned a work ethic and I told him right from the start that I will help you anyway I can.... but I am not his meal ticket.... 
We are fortunate to have been born in this country so did not have to fight our way to become a citizen.....and I respect those that do go that route....so I have no respect for an administration that is just going to let anyone in and not kick any out that do stuff that is illegal......
Letting them all in is no different than just having anyone walk in through your front door..... to do what they want, and to expect you to welcome them and feed them and support them and give them what ever they want.   

Cuomo is talking about raising taxes to 15% in NY.... so that will mean more people leaving, more jobs lost.....so okay..... that is not the federal gov't... that is a democratically controlled state... a disaster.... I have family that lives in upper NY state..... So maybe it is not the federal gov't raising the taxes right now... but they are going to get raised here,  there,  and everywhere.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, Thurs eve.  Nice day, sunny  not as breezy.  
PT was good but I really hurt after since in the pool takes away the gravity so things stretch and bend easier and then you get out to gravity and it hurts..... oh well....

Got another "space heater" ;  trying a vornado.  It was on sale and I have heard good things about them in the past.  Also got a couple of "arms" to hang the  the spider plants from if I can get them put up above the double window, double sink area.  The big thing was that they are moveable side to side, they "swing",  so I can adjust where they are hanging.  
Also spent a bit of money for a work "platform" I found by accident at Lowe's.  Cost more than I wanted, $110,  but I think it will be very useable.  It is 46" long by 14" wide step.  The legs are adjustable 20-30 in high which is higher than I wanted. but I think I will get a little short 10" step to get up on it and then can walk back and forth to get stuff put up on the top shelves.  It folds up and is not too heavy to carry, will fit into a narrow spot in a closet, etc.... it is more versatile than I was originally looking for.... the only thing I would change is for it to be more height adjustable.... Weight allowed is 300 lbs so I can put stuff on it and still stand on it so won't have to get up and down.  And the thing is it will go pretty flat against the cabinets unlike a ladder that has the "back legs" on an angle to give it stability.  I will let you know how it works getting the rest of the glassware in the china cabinet.  
Knees really ache so probably won't be until tomorrow....

Got the samples packed and sent off today.  Can't do a farm I was planning on due to the "don't test" memo.... will probably get a call from the owner sampler farm tomorrow morning.  He said he would probably test tonight and tomorrow morning.  
DS said that as far as he knew the cows that his friend has will be at the stockyard sale tomorrow... Friday. I will go to get the samples around noon tomorrow, then go by the sale and see.... Have to go by the feed store, pay off the bill and then order layer to fill the bin, so I have it for whenever I get a call for more.... Going to get out there and see about getting the shelter moved..... but that is not a priority right now.... getting the rest of the stuff out of the house is first. And getting any will also depend on how the dr appt goes next week.

Which leads to this.  I  had told the landlord about the furnace and he left a message the other day that he called and that someone would be coming to clean/service it.  Fine, they don't need to go in the house.  
So he left me a message this afternoon.... furnace guy came, said the furnace is okay....the chimney is so full of soot it is about blocked.  And that I should not use the furnace until he (landlord) gets it cleaned.  So landlord said he hated to tell me but that I probably should not use the furnace right now....WHAT????.... like,  if he thinks I am going to go without heat for the night.... he said he is going to see if he can get it cleaned tomorrow.... like anyone will be ready to drop everything and come in a 12 hour notice.... Hell, it has been like this all this time.... one more day is not going to be any worse..... said the furnace guy cleaned what he could out of the pipe.... 
WELL that's 10 years of neglect for you.... cheapskate that he is..... stupid..... I am glad that my friend is not going to move in there.... 
I don't know if they turned it off or what.... I will take the new vornado heater there since the bed is still there.  Close off the bedroom for the night.  There is a radiator type heater in the bathroom anyway.... I will get a shower and have a warm room to sleep in.... leave and come up here tomorrow early to work.  I did pack a box of clothes out of the cedar chest this morning, so will try to get the rest out this eve and into the car to come up.  Then I may take the truck down there and manhandle the mattress and box spring out, into the back of the truck, and get it moved up here, over the weekend.   The one reason I haven't done that is with the bed there, I have a good reason to go and stay there to do stuff/packing then just go to bed.   Or do some in the morning, load, and then come up.  Maybe silly, but it works for me.  That's all that is in the bedroom except the bedside little table and lamp and radio/alarm.  Oh, I think there are a couple things on the wall too.
If I get all the stuff out of the hallway here, most goes in the LR, then I will be able to get the mattress in and down the hall, into the LR door enough to get it around the end of the stairs and into the BR door.  Actually, reading that over makes me realize that it would be better to go straight down the hall, into the DR and then straight through the 2 more doorways into the BR rather than try to "go around corners"......
Deb called left a msg., and invited me for dinner tomorrow night, or Sat night...  have to call her back and see what time she is thinking.  Too bad it wasn't tonight..... oh well, I will see but will go one night or the other.  I am going to take her a chicken so she can take it back to the outskirts of DC where she lives and works....so she can cook it one night.  She has a co-worker that shares the house some,  so they do  not have to drive  so far to work, from their own house,  so they take turns cooking she said.  That would be something good for them to share and then get some sliced chicken sandwiches and stuff....a couple of meals....

So, I am going to go in and heat one of the veg lasagna packages I got a few weeks ago and put in the freezer.... and maybe see if I can set up this work bench/platform thing.  Maybe get a few things put up if my knees will deal with it.   I'm hungry.


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe DS could give you an hour to load mattress in and out?   

I can see what you say about the packing first thing and last thing for day/drive but, you'll work it out.     you might want to load boxes on your small trailer and park it under the carport at new house, one big haul. 😁. Then take into house as ready...can always tarp it for a while, off ground on trailer.  A thought.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, ate the lasagna.... it's not bad.  Stomach quit growling....   Set up the workbench thing next to the china cabinet and put one of the boxes of china on it.  BUT, it is definitely too high for me to just step up on with these knees.  So, I think I will get the other box on it, and then tomorrow I will find a little step stool thing.... might set the 3 step ladder I have next to it and get up on it.  It runs across the whole front of the china cabinet... NICE.   But not tonight.  

I have a new showerhead/spray thing that I got awhile back, to use with the clawfoot tub.  It has a slider thing so that you can lower or raise the removeable arm..... made for showers that are set for elderly/handicap type situations... but I liked it because you can get some full body spray with the 2 heads on it and have them at different levels.  After looking it over, I realized that it attaches at the top, no changing around the plumbing or anything.   HOORAY.... so going to get it hooked up.  Hope it will work the way it shows/says.  And it will be transferable to any other shower/tub that I get.  
I am thinking about what @Ridgetop said awhile back, about just dealing with it and then maybe redo the whole bathroom down the road.  I still think I will just do a shower upstairs in a small bathroom due to space.... and do this one the way I want instead of just the shower/tub part.  So for now, just deal with this the way it is.  Don't like the vanity/full wall dresser thing, way too much wasted counter space.... hate the 2 medicine cabinets with another mirror in the middle,  across that whole wall above the vanity.  I keep looking at it and running different scenarios through my mind.  Want a linen closet and smaller sink on the one wall.... and of course, a wider door.  But that is for another day. 

Going to get the rest of the stuff out of the cedar chest to bring it up here tomorrow.   Back of the car is empty and I will have to put the meters in it tomorrow aft.  when I pick stuff up.  I put the rest that I didn't need to leave there,  in the storage thing in the carport this morning.   I think I will get a bunch of stuff together so I can load it in the morning.  So I am heading down the hill...


----------



## thistlebloom

farmerjan said:


> I have MANY farmer/rancher friends that can tell you all about the illegals coming across the border, the damage they do to property, the problems they create in the border towns, the stealing, and destruction, and the threat to the ranchers own families and their livestock.


This is absolutely spot on. Having lived near the southern border I can attest to what you are saying. The popular depiction of the border crossers as just hard working people who want a chance to better themselves and do honest work is very exaggerated. There is a small element of that, but by far, I think the huge majority are told to come here for the freebies that they can get. They are told how to cross, where to cross, and given Cliffs Notes on how to apply for benefits. Their government has encouraged it and is behind a large part of the push.
There is a lot of crime along the border, thefts and drugs, etc.
Not something you will hear much about from the mainstream media.


farmerjan said:


> He is a better AMERICAN, than half the ones born here that think that they are entitled and don't want to do some real down and dirty drudge type work because it is below them..... and want to live off their parents or family....or the government....... he worked, his wife worked, his kids worked and they learned that nothing is free and if you work for it you then will appreciate it more. I am proud to call them friends and I have more respect for them than you can imagine.


The people I know who have immigrated here legally have this mindset you describe. They are appreciative and don't take our unique liberties for granted.


----------



## Baymule

I just got caught up. My computer is having issues, I’ve been sick and now DH is getting it from me. Great. The youngest granddaughter had a head cold, sinus drainage, cough, and low fever. My precious little germ sponge! Been sitting in my recliner, yes the one-Lazy Boy-with a HANDLE, with a blanket over me, doing nothing for days. Add intestinal upset to that. Yuck. Done animal chores and that’s it. Dogs are feeling neglected, sorry puppies I just want to crawl back under my blanket.
We filled our diesel tank too. 
Computer keeps freezing up, may have to take it in. On phone, most of the time, not enough signal to post. Gripe. Gripe. Gripe.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday... just on for a minute.  SURPRISE..... landlord actually had a guy there this morning.... chimney is cleaned... it was nearly stopped up.  Now need to get the furnace guy back, he told landlord that it needed to have some adjustments but he does not do that.  Talked to the landlord a minute, he said it was good to go and will get the furnace guy back to do the servicing now.  Also that the tank is nearly empty and that if I get some fuel delivered he will pay for it.  Of course, he has to keep the pipes from freezing and all so he has water for the cattle and he can't let the basement/water pump freeze and the water in the pipes in the house and into the bathroom, either.  

Got the stuff from the cedar chest loaded and brought up and in the house.  Will probably get the cedar chest tomorrow since it is not that heavy empty.  Then I can put the stuff back in and not have it sitting around in the way or getting dirty or anything.  

Going to the farm to get the meters and do his computer work and all, then going to the sale and see if the cows are there,  

Sunny and even a little warmer, comfortable, but some gusty winds.  Relatively speaking it is "nice" out.... Probably mid 40's .  Pretty much the same for the next 2 -3 days then maybe some rain/snow/mix coming in for Monday...

Long range forecast is showing possible SNOW.....on THURSDAY of course... since I am supposed to be going to MD for the Dr appt....  Oh well.  I will leave plenty early that morning... and if they are calling for any type of accumulation I may go up the night before.  Have to see where the possible storm is tracking early next week. 

Time to get the computer and printer packed up and head up to the farm.  Need to find a short step stool thing to be able to get up on the work bench.  I really like it to be able to work on getting the stuff up into the top shelves.

I have several goose down vests and jackets that I cannot wear.... want to have them cleaned/washed...not really dirty dirty... just dusty like from hanging on the clothes pole;   any pros or cons to washing as opposed to professionally cleaning?  I do not have a dryer and they suggest drying in a dryer with a clean sneaker to kinda help bang them around....fluff them up as the down dries.  I can always take the time to do it at the laundromat.... I would wash them in a big machine there anyway.... but is it better to wash or to just dry clean.  I don't mind spending the money if that is better.... I do have some sneakers that need washing and do that at the laundromat when I have a load of work clothes to do;  bulky stuff like the overalls, have several lined/quilted shirts that need doing anyway.  There is one heavy coat that I think my father gave me for a barn coat.... It has to be dry cleaned and I can take them all at once.  Stuff for a yard sale in the future.... I loved that coat as a "kid"..... had it a long time and wore it for "good"  not a barn coat.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  so sorry that you are not feeling well.  Yep kids have/carry/spread every germ under the sun.... if you were around them more you might not have gotten hit so hard.  And if you had known she had it you might have had sense to not get them that weekend... but with them being so much further away... I get it.  Sometimes it is not worth it though.  Get feeling better soon.


----------



## thistlebloom

I wash my down coat and vests in the washer. There is a special down laundry soap that is recommended, but I just use Woolite. I use the gentle cycle. I dry in the dryer, used to use a couple of tennis balls in a sock to flop around with them, but the last few times have omitted that and they have dried fluffy without. The banging of the ball/sock is annoying, so since my results were fine without I'd rather not listen to it.
I do throw a clean dry bath towel in with the clothes as they dry. Don't know if it really makes a difference, just a tip I read somewhere.

If you line dry the down will clump reportedly. I've never tried it, I would think that a vigorous shaking periodically would separate and fluff?


----------



## Baymule

I knew she had a low fever, nothing would have stopped us getting the girls when we had the chance! It's been rainy, drizzly, wet and just cold enough to be yukky outside, so at least I haven't been looking at sunny beautiful days.


----------



## farmerjan

@thistlebloom ... thanks.  I think I will go on and take them to the laundromat and wash and then put them in the dryer there,  with the sneakers.  I have several other coats/lined quilted shirts to wash and can put some of them in to dry also.... I remember using woolite for them years ago now that you mentioned it.  So, something to do on a crummy day since I will be waiting on the dryer.  Don't want to try the clothes line as I will not be dedicated enough to go out and shake them up .....I will get doing something else and forget for sure.  Okay, that decided.....thank you, saved me some money.

Friday eve.  I went and got the meters and the samples, did the computer work and printed all the stuff he needed.  Stopped and got the extra bottles that I left at the farm on wed when I was getting done to go drop all the meters at the other farm for him to do the owner samples.  I have a "tote" that I carry with extra bottles and the aprons and stuff that I need at farms to test and carry bottles as I collect the samples and then put them in the racks when I get back to the end of the parlor.  So, had to go right past it so it worked out. 

Went to the sale.  The cows were not there.  They did have some cows there and thought they were the ones that DS went and looked at.  But these cows had little calves... like week-2 week olds.....and these cows were older also.  They brought in the 9-1025 range.... 2 red ones were cheaper.... 750-800.  But the calves were really small, and the one didn't have much of an udder and I was not tempted.  If it was spring, I would have bid on some... but not going into the winter.  I called DS after and he said there weren't any red ones and they were all pretty nice cows.... so I am glad that I didn't feel the need to bid. 

Feeder steers in the 500 lb range were bringing 1.40-1.50 lb....6 wts were in the 1.30's.....Didn't stay for the heifers.  The retired vet friend is starting to get his feeder steers, so DS said we will go to the other sale on Monday again.... maybe try to find some nicer ones a little cheaper, like last week where they were bringing 1.20-1.30.... make a little on some selling them to him like we did last year.  I say we, but it is really DS's deal.... But it helps us if we get him some nice ones;  and make $.10 to .20 / lb for just going and buying them and DS helps him work any bulls that he buys.  Plus we help haul them to the place in WVA in April when he turns them out for the summer.
  Doc has said that he might not keep doing this too many more years, he is in his mid-70's.... and is talking about DS taking over leasing his place and the place in WVA.  Don't know what will happen to the place in WVA after he goes.... it is a family place.... his wife is a "2nd wife" and his kids are from the first wife.... not a problem, except no idea how the "inheritance"  of the place will work as I think there are some other kids .... nieces and nephews maybe... and don't know if they are going to keep it or sell out.  But, in the meantime, it might be DS's deal for a few years.  Plus Doc's farm right here close.  I am sure that it will go to his wife.... at least for her lifetime use???? But Doc is talking about the future.  He had his hip replaced this past fall and is doing pretty good....so it "behooves" DS to stay in good with Doc.... and they are nice people in general anyway. 

So, back at the new house.  Knees have really been sore today.  I  got another message from landlord.... he got the furnace guy back out and it has been serviced so is good to go he says... is he trying to be mr. nice guy/good landlord or what???  Like it is going to make a difference to me now.  
I need to get the crates and coolers off the 2wd.... haven't done that yet, they aren't hurting anything on it and I have been busy .... but if I get it emptied, then I an get the cedar chest loaded and moved up here... it might fit in the back of the outback....I will see in the morning.  

Forecast is calling more for a "wintry event" for next Wed eve/Thurs morning.... GRRR  but it is coming in from the south and west so I might be able to get going early to drive up out of it?  We'll see as it gets closer.  Tuesday is supposed to be up in the upper 50's.... CRAZY weather.  I am NOT going to miss this consultation appt.  ... no way no how unless they shut things down for a major snow event.  

Fuel coming next week to fill the tank here at the house and will get another 100 gal for the rental house since landlord said he will help pay for it.....not going to be cold working there to get the rest of the stuff packed or to sleep there....besides, may as well sleep there while the heat here is iffy.  

Speaking of heat;  told DS that I was seriously thinking I would go with the outdoor wood furnace what with all the bs shutting down the xl pipeline and prices climbing... and he said yeah, probably a good idea.... he said he had to replace the system at the house he rents out,  on the farm he bought several years ago.... heat pump that he has had to do some work on the last 2 years.... just got the bill for replacing it... 4700..... but as he said, the old one was 20 yrs old.... so he is seeing that maybe I am not nuts for wanting to put the wood furnace in so at least I will not be spending 2-3,000 in oil to heat this house.... and it will cut the electric water heater costs for the winter too.  

Chicken feed ordered for next week.  2 1/2 tons will fill the bin.  DS is getting 4 tons of 17% stocker pellet for the farm for top dressing the silage he is feeding out..... got a $15/ton discount since he is getting 4 tons.  They said they would match the price he got from the other feed co-op and we like this feed better.... it has taken all these years for DS to realize/SEE that the animals do better on this feed since it is more natural grains and less by-products.... .  Mom doesn't know anything... but finally he is seeing the light.... I nearly laughed when he said that he thinks they do better on a more natural grains type feed.....( but I kept my mouth shut and didn't even say.... I've been telling you this).    They will probably be bringing it all  out on the same truck, there are at least 4 or 6 compartments on the feed trucks, and they are going down past us to the zoo south of us.... I try to schedule the feed when they are going in this direction just because it makes it more economical for them.... and we don't pay any delivery fee over at least 2 tons, so I like to try to save them some travel/delivery money too.  And, with soybeans in the  $14/bushel cost now, and one of my farmers said that he has heard it will be going up to maybe $20 by  June/July.... feed will just increase in cost.  I have no intention of having any meat birds very soon.... but will be ready.  Want to get some layers just for eggs and for selling some eggs so that I can help the feed "pay for its self" somewhat.  Everything is in a holding pattern til I see what is going to happen at the dr's and future replacement surgery.  All according to the drs  schedule and all... am thinking that I would like to get some in March or so... to have some to sell in early May at the poultry swap.......so will see how things shake out at the dr's. .......

Okay, going to head down the hill in a few minutes.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the heads up on the chicken feed, I think I need to stock up for the meat birds I raise this spring.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Most all the posts that I have remembered, deal with you saying you cannot have meat for dinner because of your DD and her not willing to eat a meal that has been cooked with meat. I understand the other one has allergies/sensitivities to many things.


Nope, only DD1 is "no animal body parts" and she is the one with other non discretionary dietary issues. She wouldn't mind if we all (including the rest of humanity) didn't eat animals in any form but she's not pushed us ... and she would lose in any case. She's fine with animal products that don't require the animal to die. DD2 is picky but not by necessity.

Per one of your prior comments, some years ago I heard that a lot of meat, goat specifically, is eaten in Ethiopia. That surprised me as we are told poor countries have a much lower meat intake than wealthier countries. Turns out that they can't grow much in the way of human consumable crops in Ethiopia but the goats can eat what does grow well there. 



farmerjan said:


> BUT, Please then, explain to me how the continued talk of the new administration with a 1.3 trillion "stimulus package", is going to be paid for.


No idea. Borrowed money same as all the rest of the $27 trillion National Debt ?



farmerjan said:


> and by killing things like the Keystone XL pipeline, all those jobs lost that is going to throw more people out of work and on the unemployment roles


Almost all the pipeline jobs go away once it is built, not many jobs in maintaining it. What I don't understand is why Canada WANTS to ship all the shale oil thousands of miles down to TX refineries. Why don't they build a refinery near the oil fields and sell the petroleum products themselves? How much does a refinery cost vs thousands of miles of pipe?  There is WAY more money in the "value added end product" than the raw oil. Clearly a refinery could be built faster without all the political delays. Maybe that are a lot of NIMBY Canadians?



farmerjan said:


> and every one of them to a person is TOTALLY AGAINST more illegals coming across.


No argument there and I'm sure there is a quantity of people sneaking across the border and causing trouble. But I think what a lot of people don't realize it that most illegal/undocumented people came into the country legally and either overstayed their visa (like by years) or through a legal crossing claiming the need for asylum. Not that many trudge across the desert. Same with all the drugs, they are not dragged through the desert sands. 



farmerjan said:


> Do they actually get their electricity all from solar wind and hydro???? Or do they use "credits" that are so popular to "offset" use of fossil fuels?
> Natural gas is closely tied in to the oil industry.... you cannot separate it out and have just one or the other.


OK, I looked farther and found this
Our energy supply is 94% carbon free and more than 63% renewable. We work hard to provide customers with clean, cost-effective reliable power. Most of our supply is hydro power, both from small local hydro facilities in Vermont and large facilities in Quebec. GMP is committed to being 100% carbon free by 2025 and 100% renewable by 2030.







so I guess there is a very small amount from oil, must be from small producers. I have no idea where they are. I didn't realize they were still getting nuclear power (and a lot of it!), I thought that went away when Vermont Yankee shutdown 6 years ago. 

They do sell credits to other companies so GMP isn't "cheating" on the "green cred" in that way, they take money to let OTHER companies "cheat" 

And you are right, natural gas comes from oil production and propane is actually made from natural gas and oil refining. 

I wonder if they consider nuclear to be "renewable" or if they expect to not be buying any nuclear power in 9 years.

All the "electrification" will take time ... and technology. No, you aren't going to be running any semis or trains cross-country on battery power any time soon. But things improve, one of my original arrays of 12 panels (Dec 2015) puts out 3.3 kW per hour under "perfect lab conditions". The new twelve put in last month put out 4.3 kW. That is a pretty big change in 5 years. I have to ASSUME such technology improvements will continue not only in solar generation but also in battery technology. There was no way you could get 200+ miles/charge from an electric car 10 years ago. 

And I don't know how California expects that all new cars (and presumably "consumer trucks") will be non fossil fuel starting in 2035. For one thing they will have to get a LOT cheaper even if someone devises a way to make unlimited amounts of electricity. True, the AVERAGE price for all new "light vehicles" last year was $38K, which will buy most of the currently available electric cars,. But by definition that means there were plenty of cars sold that cost far less, balanced by the cars and trucks that cost more to far more. Even the cheapest striped down F150 is $30K and the most expensive is $80K. That will buy 4 or 5 of the cheapest cars.



farmerjan said:


> WELL that's 10 years of neglect for you


It seems that guy is the poster child for the title "slumlord"


----------



## farmerjan

Sat eve.  Went to Deb's for supper.   A chicken soup type thing, a little spicy with lots of scallions.... but it was pretty good.  Salad and a piece of apple pie for dessert.  Sat around and talked for a bit then came here to the new house.  It was sunny and decent all day but my left knee was really hurting so I did not get near as much done as I wanted.  Don't know if I overdid it at the pool or something else?  
Got the samples packed to go out Monday and will try to do a little bit more here.  I didn't sleep good last night, I think the knee was hurting when I rolled over or something.... I have been folding some clothes and getting some little stuff done here.  
Spent some time in the LR trying to figure out the layout of the furniture so it can just get moved into place and not jostled all around a bunch of places.  Think I have a workable layout.  Going to go back in and look it over again.  Not sure about the corner "computer hutch" thing I have..... Sure wish there was room for the desk somewhere else as it is going to make it "crowded " in there.... but no where else to put it.  
Definitely want to get the "under the stairs area"  opened up for storage; and the "closet door" into the DR fixed into a small closet from that side.  Haven't had a good schedule to get the guy here with my testing and all.  This next week is going to be pretty busy too.  Have one farm to call that I can put in tues eve/wed morn..... he is 2x.  Other than that he is out of luck til the following week;  the first of Feb.   Got the dr appt Thursday then a farm Fri aft and one saturday morn scheduled.  3 need to be done but no release yet....

Got word that the request for distribution of 401 K funds has processed so should be in account by middle of the week next week.  Get the bills paid off that I have left, and then I will get the guys here to do the boxwoods and all the scrub trees and such....... and then decide where the wood burning furnace is going to go;  I think I know but want to look at the area with no boxwoods, scrub saplings or anything else.    Then see about getting someone to do the concrete slab and all and dig the line to the cellar and such.  I will ask DS but I don't imagine he is going to want to do it... so might see if the friend that sent me to the place I went to look at the stove,  would want to do it.... he is not terribly busy this time of year....

Some things just don't seem to be getting done very fast.  Guess I can't say much as I am not getting moved as fast as I should be either.   

Going to go down and see if I can get to sleep earlier tonight.


----------



## Baymule

One way to arrange your furniture is to take measurements, then make a paper pattern that size. Then arrange the patterns to see what will fit and where. We used to have a furniture store. When people were undecided if a sofa plus loveseat, plus recliners or coffee tables, etc. would fit their space, I measured the pieces they picked out, wrote it down and sent them home to make paper patterns. They came back, happy that they weren't over or under buying, knowing what fit and what they needed. It's a great way to arrange an empty room.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , I did take measurements as to the couch and a few other things.  I just am trying to envision the stuff in here.  I do not do a very good job of  imagining the things in there.  Like some people can look at blueprints and "see the building".....NOT ME.  So I go in and try to see the room in my mind.  There is enough actual physical space for things... but I am trying to decide on the most "workable" space if that makes sense.  I think you mentioned once awhile back about taking measurements.... at least I am pretty sure that is where I got the idea of doing it.  
So anyway, I am still in the "do I want the corner hutch in this corner or that corner"  ...

Started out with a little sun earlier but is all clouds now.  Upper 30's, no wind, but getting a damp feel to it.  Supposed to get a front that will be bringing rain and now they are saying Monday into Tues morning....cold, 30's but not supposed to see any snow.  BUT a front coming out of the west is supposed to bring a little colder temps with snow for Thursday.... debating about going up Wed eve and finding a motel for the dr appt on Thursday.  I don't have to be there until 1 on thursday.... supposed to be 3 1/2 hours according to map quest ... if I leave by 7 that gives me 6 hours. No sense in worrying about it until it gets closer.  
 Texted DS about getting the tool box back on my 2wd truck.  I got all the coolers and chicken crates off.  He said he ought to be up at the barn later this afternoon.  Told him to let me know.  Gotta have 2 guys to lift it and put it on the truck.... I cannot get it high enough over the side if I am on one side of it.  

Going in to get something to eat and get up on the bench thing to get stuff in the cabinet.


----------



## Ridgetop

Once you use the paper layout and think you know where you want everything to go, you can layout the dimensions on the floors using painters tape.  Use "Green Frog(?)"painters tape (it comes off walls easier without any marks than the blue painters tape) and tape the furniture dimensions on the floor and walls where sofas, cabinets, shelves, etc. will go.  That will give you an idea of the walkability of the room with the furniture in it without pushing stuff around.  Easier than moving stuff and it can give you a visible idea of where the furniture will stick out into the room.


----------



## farmerjan

Late Sunday afternoon.  I went and we put the tool box back on my 2wd. Got the bolts and all put in so it won't slide.    Then I went down the hill and got the cedar chest and it is now in the new  house.  Need to get the liguid gold and clean it/polish it and then will get the clothes and stuff back in it.   Packed a couple more boxes but didn't have the hand cart so didn't try to carry them all through the house from the kitchen to the truck.  Will take the hand truck back down with me to use for the next load. 
Decided to take a few minutes to give the knees a break.  

It is flurrying.... and the ground is cold enough and it is sticking on the dirt road.  DS said that they might have to go in tonight now (VDOT)  road crew.

So, I am going to get back to doing some more little stuff here.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hopefully this seemingly endless move will be over soon, and you can relax a bit in the new house and wait for your knee replacement.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday early eve.  Rain, cold nasty rain.  Temps in the 30's.  Had some flurries last night; DS wound up working a 12 hr shift which was pretty useless... Got a call that he has to go back in tonight at 8 pm.  We are in the elevation that is supposed to get some ice, freezing rain, possible light snow. 

Dropped the packed samples off to go out UPS then went to meet DS at the barn to get truck and trailer.
We went to the sale this afternoon and he picked up a couple 7 wt steers for a guy that buys some of these mediocre ones.  DS tries to buy them for under $.80 /lb.... and can get a flat $1.00 /lb  from this other buyer.  The good thing is they are usually always already weaned, and if they go right on the silage, they seldom lose much if any weight, then will put it back on and gain more pretty easily.  If he took them directly from the sale today, to the guy, he would make about $300....minus fuel... so even at $200/profit not bad for an afternoon.  Of course, sometimes you don't get any, but sometimes he can pick up more than the 2 he did today.  The guy buys them at 550-850 lbs...Wants to get 6-10 at a time if possible.....usually DS delivers them once a month...Not alot of money, but sometimes it has been a good deal.  This particular sale seems to have a few every week, that will work for this, at a fairly cheap price. He figures that if he makes 4-800 a month extra, it is a good deal.  
No good steers for the "doc" today.....
Got a chance to talk about a little of everything and it was a good afternoon.  He is getting a load of diesel this week;  finally realized that I was not crazy, because a couple of other guys have told him the same in the last 2 days.  My oil will be here by the end of the week also.  

DS finally got the measurements of my stove... and I am going to move the one cabinet over about 2-3 inches, and put it where I have the fridge instead of the other side of the kitchen.  This will make it easier to run the propane line to it, and it will make the kitchen more open.  It is going next to the cabinet that we took the "breakfast bar"  that was sticking out into the kitchen,  off of.... where the new butcher block top is on and where the new drawer is going in.  So the butcher block top will butt right up against it.   There is only one spot it is nailed to the wall, and the couple of inches moved over will not be seen because the stove will cover it and cover the floor where that tall narrow roll out cabinet was.  I am really enthusiastic about changing the kitchen appliance placements.... Fridge will go across the room, where the electric stove was.... at the end of the cabinets/counter top.... 

So, tomorrow I am going to call about seeing when they can come and get the propane line run, get the little "propane fireplace" hooked up in the LR.... then we can get the stove moved into the kitchen....and I can hopefully get them to bring me a big propane tank for outside, and I can take advantage of a little better price with bulk delivery prices.  

Feel like I am getting somewhere today.  

Then the next thing is the boxwoods and saplings gone.... and look at things to decide where the future wood furnace will go.  
And get done moving in the next couple of weeks and the other house cleaned.... 

Got the cedar chest in, cleaned/dusted and all the stuff back in it.  Have several things that I need to sell/give away... sweaters that I have never worn that my grandmother used to buy for me....stuff that I will never wear.  And once I get the bed in here, I will used some of the afghans that are in there for the bed.  She knitted one that is black with a red rose and greenery in it... really  really pretty.  Have a quilt that  she made for me as a child.... she put a new binding all around the edge 10-15 years ago and I have had it in the cedar chest since then....another one that is totally hand quilted that is getting worn.... more sentimental value than anything.  They will be easy to get to here with the cedar chest easy to get to .  

Didn't bring anything up due to the rain.  Need to box more stuff out of the kitchen cabinets to come up here.  I didn't take the meters out of the car yet because I thought I might be testing Tuesday night... but I haven't heard from the farm so if I don't hear by the time I get out of PT in the morning, then I am going to take them out and load more boxes in the car to come up.  Not going to bend over for these farmers.  
DS found an acquaintance that has a commercial meat grinder and other stuff... so is going to kill the crippled steer this weekend and they are going to work it up.  He didn't want to take it to the processing place and use the "slot" next month since he has another one to kill and half if it sold. 
Then my jersey goes in March.... he will be at the barn on silage for at least a month as they are coming home from pasture in about 10 days.  Plus the steers there need to come off those cows and they need to get preg checked.  I have been pushing it as they are getting close and need the break from the big calves on them.  
Things just don't get done in the timely matter that I think they need to be done.....

So, I am going into the other room... have dishes that need to be washed and put into the cabinets... and I am thinking about eating something.... Ate a chicken salad sandwich at the sale, it was good, but I will need something more for this evening....

Just checked and got the deposit from the retirement account, so I can go ahead with getting this stuff done now.  Big load off my mind.  

Going in to do some stuff.... PT @ 8a.m.  so I need to go down the hill and get some sleep earlier than I have been. 

One forecast says that there will be 3-6" of snow Wed night/Thurs morn.... the other station says a trace to 1". Going to call tomorrow and see what their policy is and what their forecast is.... I sure want to go and do the initial consultation appt.


----------



## Baymule

You are making progress. Getting the stove hooked up and a propane tank will  be a relief, I know. You are getting there!


----------



## Mini Horses

I see things happening for you.   😁

We have been getting rain last 24 hrs.  Was supposed to be gone this morning but, apparently liked us -- it's still here and steady, cold.   Not as cold as there but, close.  So instead of half inch as they thought before arrival it brought 2 inches!     Now, the stuff you are told will be there Wed/Thu is set for here Thur....yeah, white stuff.  It's flexing from dusting to 2 inches.  With all the wet it won't hold much -- unless it gets really cold!  Don't want any of it!!!!!

I'm sure hoping you still get to the knee doctor!  After all the wait, would hate for this to get snowed out. wishing things work out well.


----------



## farmerjan

Tues morning.  It was right at 32 this morning at the stone house as I got up and got ready for PT @ 8 a.m..  Got half way up the hill and there was a coating of ice on everything.... except the road, thank goodness.  That real pretty shiny glittery ice on every little twig and branch.  Still out there at 10 but it is starting to warm up and has been so foggy you can barely see 200 ft away.  CRAZY.  Temps supposed to get into the UPPER 50's today, and the clouds should burn away with some sun later.  Then some sun tomorrow with clouds and rain to start....changing over to possible snow during the night.  Still saying anywhere from a coating to 6 inches but looking like they are leaning more towards less than 2 " mostly. 
 Talked to the dr office and their forecast is for sun so it will stay south of them, going mostly east across Va.  So all looks good for the dr appt.  I will naturally get up and leave earlier to allow for less than perfect driving conditions and allow lots of time.
Called about the propane and they are supposed to call me back later when the guy who does the line installations comes back in the office. He will come out, see where/what I want, then make the appt.   Probably be 2 weeks or so before they can get here but that will work. Explained that I am thinking a whole house generator in the future so they can put in a bigger tank. 
Fuel oil is on the schedule... said they would get here this week... for both places.  Fill this and 100 gal down at the other house. 
Utilized some of the money to get things paid off so no accumulating interest charges, will pay for the oil and all.  They will work me up a price for the propane. 
Left message for the guy to do the boxwoods/saplings etc. 

Farm did not call back about testing so not worrying about it for this evening.  I will work here for awhile today and then go down and pack some more.  See what the weather does as to whether I take the truck or the car since I don't need/want the boxes to get wet in the truck. Going to take all the meters and hoses out of the car for the next few days.
I haven't looked at the rain gauge yet which I did put out... but I am thinking we had 1/2 to 1 inch with the ice. 

Going in to get something to drink, and then work in the LR for a bit.... hadn't gotten the desk drawers moved in there so will do that and then go in the kitchen.  I got the nails out that were in the cabinet to hold it against the wall.  Have to take the 1/4 round off the floor around the base so that I can slide the cabinet over a couple of inches.  I am really excited to put the stove over there.  I will have to get a heavy duty short extension cord for the fridge because the other side where the stove used to be only has the big plug for the electric stove, and the other electric outlet is further away than the fridge cord reaches.  I am going to move the fridge as soon as I get the cord. 
I feel more motivated today.  Thank goodness, I needed a kick in the a$$ the last couple of days with the knees aching so.

Have a nice day.


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a break.  Been up on the bench putting the glassware in the china cabinet.  Got several boxes emptied.  Got all the desk drawers in the LR out of the way in the hallway.   Looked at the room some more..... Emptied a box of stuff in the bedroom.  getting a little more organized with each empty box. 
Going to make something to eat and do a little more.  I want to get the last of the stuff in the china cabinet and then move the bench thing into the kitchen;  to start getting the stuff in the upper shelves in there.  Got alot of 2 and 5 gallon sized glass jars to wash and then put some things like flour and stuff  into them.  And the other vacuum canisters that just need to be washed and all that. 

Stayed cloudy and damp all day.  Never got real warm like they said... upper 40's I think.  The ice all melted off the trees and bushes.  It is real foggy again, never totally cleared off but it is getting like pea soup again.  Maybe this will put off the other front for a little bit so that it won't come in on Wed/Thurs..... maybe won't get as cold.... not as concerned about it as I was. 
Maybe I ought to start forecasting the weather.....

Oil was delivered this afternoon.... the friend that works at the co-op when I called about the propane, said that prices were going up a little at a time, some weeks down a little, but that it is increasing..... and it might be going up a fair bit in the next couple of weeks.... he said there is no guarantee but it is not looking promising.....At least it is in the tank here.  Oil is 2.13, so down a little from the end of Dec (2.18).... Propane is high though.... 2.41 I think he said it was running.  That stinks....oh well.... Electric bill was right at $300 with the space heaters running.... but at a normal electric bill of $150.... and if the fuel would cost another $150 a month for heat in the cold, the total electric was not too out of line. Will get through this year.... and see what happens going forward.


----------



## farmerjan

Today has been interesting.  Got a call from the feed company that they couldn't get in to the tank at the farm to deliver DS feed for the cattle.  Had to go up and move the truck and trailer because DS had the flat bed trailer parked too close that the feed truck couldn't get between the 2.  So, got the area opened up by moving the truck/trailer.  It was pretty muddy so am glad that he couldn't get between the 2 or he might have gotten into soft ground and gotten stuck or torn something up.  Then we put the layer feed in my bin.... it BARELY fit.  I ordered 2 1/2 tons.  Will stick with 2 tons to be safe.... but the bin was completely empty.  So, I am all set for feed for awhile at the current prices.  The 4 tons he put in the bin at the barn will get us through to selling the calves at least... I am not sure how much he is feeding daily right now. 
Then I went down the hill with the truck, got the loose metal I used to use on top of the one chicken coop, and cleaned up some junk outside....went by the dumpster with the junk,  and then brought the metal up to go on the trailer with all the scrap.  Scrap metal is way up.... and time to take it.  Then I came to the house and unloaded the meters out of the car, put in the boxes I've emptied, to take down to the other house.  Then I filled the windshield washer fluid, checked and put oil in the car too.  Tried to make sure everything is ready to go in the morning. 

Called about the propane since I didn't hear from the guy and might have missed his call since I will not answer any calls that I don't recognize any more.   I am tired of all these "let us quote you an insurance price"; "your extended warranty is about to expire"  and all that drivel....So, maybe they will call me tomorrow.  Of course I won't be able to meet with them since I will be gone. 

It turned out to be a nice day.  Sunny and in the 50's, no wind.  Still calling for possible snow tonight/early tomorrow morning.  Good day to do some of the clean up in the yard at the other house. 
So I am going to go down the hill earlier than I normally would, maybe pack some more of the boxes I am taking down.  Then get a good nights sleep so I can get up  and leave a little bit early if there is snow or anything.  I have to print off the directions;  have the x-ray copies in the car already, so I don't forget them.  Need to find some clothes and a pair of shorts so they can do exams on the knees,  without me having to wear the "wonderful paper gown coverings"  HAHA. 
Don't know where the shorts are here at the house,  so have to do some searching.

See where there are more "executive orders" for climate change....  more jobs lost.... but all they keep saying is this is going to make more jobs.... what are these people suppose to do in the meantime... til all these new high paying jobs materialize.... especially since they have not even been created yet... how do they think that people are going to survive until all this "happens"....?  Are they supposed to go into hibernation until it happens???? Suspended in space, and not eat or live until then?????
And a national minimum wage of $15 ????? Like it is fair to those in NY/Washington DC/ any big city, compared to those in small rural communities.....?????  The different costs of places to live,  compared to just a flat rate to start....
Don't anyone complain about the cost of things to come if you voted for this type of government to dictate things irregardless of local conditions and circumstances.  When sq bales of hay double in cost.... when feed costs go through the roof.... when the cost of fencing doubles so that the factories can pay their average "grunt" worker in the yard that just jockeys stuff around,  loading trucks.... you will know why.  And this wage will make it impossible for anyone who can manage to stay in business, to give pay increases to people that deserve it because they are paying the slacker the same as the good worker used to get.   Our hay will go up and probably we will sell less because people will not keep the horses that they have because they will not be able to afford to feed them.  You heed my words.   
And I heard today, and am trying to find some specifics and actual confirmation.... that there will be a new tax on the middle class to help pay for "transforming" the country to meet the government mandates ...... and to help support those that need help in the meantime.....

Over 10,000 jobs lost with the shut down of the XL pipeline..... already......

Has anyone spent any time looking into the "great reset" and what this will mean? 

I will stop here.... need to get these knees done so I am not relegated to a "too old and no longer productive" category.


----------



## rachels.haven

Oil is $2.49 here today. I hate using oil.  And our electric bill is around $300 average too.
...but then again we pay about $12k in property taxes per year...I find the area's prices for everything might be a little inflated...The cost just to live and keep the house running *shaking head*
I hope you find a setup that works for you.


----------



## Baymule

With feed and hay prices going up, jobs being lost, expect a glut of horses at the auctions. More horses will take long rides to Mexico or Canada.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you have a safe trip!


----------



## Baymule

Haha @Mini Horses your post makes it look like I'm getting on a truck to Mexico!


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I am really enthusiastic about changing the kitchen appliance placements....


A lot of people don't realize that simply rearranging the appliances in a kitchen can really change the look and convenience of the space.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> And I heard today, and am trying to find some specifics and actual confirmation.... that there will be a new tax on the middle class to help pay for "transforming" the country to meet the government mandates ...... and to help support those that need help in the meantime.....


Biden always said that he would raise taxes.  And of course they will be on the middle class since those on welfare don't pay any, and all the Libs' friends are rich so no taxes there either.  Naturally the middle class working folks will have to pay - they don't have a voice anymore - their guy is out of office.  Union workers may start to realize their their union officials have backed the wrong guy.  Oh wait, 11,000 of them just lost their pipeline jobs and now all the other folks whose jobs depended on the pipeline will suffer too.

Oh yes, and the oil industry jobs that are lost with signing the n fracking EO, but it's not a bad, China and Russia are happy.  And we will save the climate with our new oppressive regulations so only China, India, and a bunch of other countries can destroy the climate and environment.  While we give other countries massive amounts of money in 'REPARATIONS' just for being the USA!


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> And of course they will be on the middle class since those on welfare don't pay any, and all the Libs' friends are rich so no taxes there either.


Nope, he's not said anything about raising taxes on the middle class. Top bracket change from 37% to 39.6% which is what it was before the Trump cuts. That tier started at income of $415K in 2016. I don't know about you but I'm not anywhere close to having to worry about that. BTW, Trump's cuts phase out for non corporate entities, that 39.6% rate would have come back at the end of 2025 anyway.

And, I might note, there are plenty of ultra wealthy people on all points of the political spectrum. That includes the people who gave the majority of tax cuts to corporations and the wealthy, much less to the middle and lower class.



Ridgetop said:


> Oh yes, and the oil industry jobs that are lost with signing the n fracking EO


What he stopped was new permits on federal land. Currently only 9% of oil and gas production is on federal land


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick post.... got to get ready for the upcoming snow tonight and tomorrow.  I have tested the last 2 days and just got home @ 10 a.m.... going to get cat food and then back here to the house to do some stuff.  I will try to catch up with things later this afternoon.


----------



## farmerjan

I'm back for a little bit.  I  am dragging and will not be here at the new house as long as I was hoping/planning.  I went to the store and it was a ZOO..... I did get the cat food and lucked out.  I was in  Walmart.... and they were putting a bunch of stuff on some clearance shelves.....and got 4 plastic "totes" that were marked down to $1.00 each.... because they were leftover in "christmas colors".   Clear with red handles and red or green lids.  The green lids seemed to fit better.... so I got 4;  red handles, green lids.  Then I got 1 bigger one for $2 but no lid.  I might have a lid to fit it... but can use it for things without the lid.  They were like 8.98 to 9.98 so I figured I hit a homerun.  Probably should have gotten a couple more, but there were a couple other people there and I didn't want to be a hog.  There were some that had cracks, so I was careful to make sure they were all intact.  
Picked up another pkg of toilet paper.... I try to get a pkg every time I go in somewhere.... I am like @Ridgetop ..... not going to get to where I am on my last (or 2nd to last or 10th to last !!!!!) package.  I have always tried to keep 2-3 extra pkgs in the past....just as part of the being prepared in the past.  Got another box of kleenex too... try to grab a box everytime too..... 

Took the cat food down to the stone house... got 4 chickens out of the freezer.... Took 2 to my farmer friend and got a 2 gal bucket of milk and, then took 2 to Deb.  She stuck hers in the freezer.... she is going back to the DC area where she lives "full time" and works when she is not able to do things remote. She thought about staying, and then calling if the snow is significant and she didn't want to go back on Sunday night to be ready for work on Monday as she has some meeting to have to attend.... but decided that it would be better to go back this eve and be there if the roads get bad.  Her friend brought out the other horse, it is actually the mare that is here; her daughter..... so they will have each other for company.  This friend wants them to wear their blankets which I am not in favor of with no one there at the house full time.  But, their problem if they get caught or torn up on the fences or tree limbs.... I am concerned about them getting twisted around or the horses getting hung in them, but again... I am only a "free horse feeder checker up on" person.  I told them that if it was snowing much I probably would not go in there tomorrow.....
The bad thing is they are moving them to the back field and so I can't just see her out in the field and know that she is up and moving and alive from a distance.   I am a little concerned since they have not been together in quite a while.... hope they don't get into a "war" for any kind of dominance with no one there to keep an eye out.  We'll see what the weather is like tomorrow..... Might be able to go in there but the driveway is rather steep going down and rather "shaded" with pines on one side so it doesn't get much sun so the snow will stay....

So, I am back at the new house, got all the stuff in the house and made a sandwich.  I am going to maybe get the samples packed.  My knees hurt this morning so it was a long morning even though this was a good farm to do.  I knew it was going to be a b@#$h to do them back to back.   Oh well.....

DS texted me, said he was going to go get some sleep.... I guess he probably has to be in at 8... but hope not until 10 or so.  It now looks like the snow might not get here until 2 or 3 a.m..... but you can't trust the forecasts.  They have moved us up from the 4-6 to the 6-12 again....and all the models are saying 7-8" anyway.
Wish I had a "lazy boy" type recliner... I would just sack out here.  I fed the cats when I took the cat food down and put it in the bin.  
But it would be better for me to be there tomorrow and get a bunch of stuff packed up if I can't go anywhere.  I am going to take my extra sneakers and a pair of boots to put on over them and the boot jack so I can hopefully get em off. 
I am not going to get much more done here since I am aching.  I did do some more dishes.  Put the bench to stand on,  in the kitchen so can get to the shelves better.  I may try to get some of these clothes in these totes now that I have them... get them organized and marked for future sale.  I brought all my kerosene lamps and chimneys that I can wash... but don't trust myself to not break something when I am feeling this tired.  Think I will leave them til I am feeling more energetic.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, to the Dr appt.  No trouble getting there.  We had a coating of snow and it was pretty chilly.  Windy too on Thursday.  Easy to find the clinic.  HATE the traffic though.

I liked the dr;  but not near as much as my ankle dr.  Didn't "hit me" like I had hoped.  Liked the PA and the one girl/asst that I dealt with.  The dr was very knowledgable... he actually made some sort of improvement on the original design of the replacement part ; and that is patented... so it tells me that he is pretty darn smart.  Not the same charisma I was hoping for.....  They don't have any openings before the end of April.... so it will wait until late fall.  He said he understood my thoughts with the demands of the farm.  So, just call the office and make the appt and then go through the steps.  They do a specialized CT scan.... to exactly pinpoint everything and it must be done within 6 months or LESS of the surgery.  It is used to measure everything and that will get the joint measured to exact specifications.  The surgery will be done in the hospital, not the surgical clinic BECAUSE the robots that they use for this Mako procedure  are at the hospital complex. One or 2 overnight stay in the hospital..... I will push for the 2 minimum for the "catch" that is in the medicare requirements.... He does some replacements at the surgical clinic that are not done by the Mako procedure.....
He does agree with me wanting to go in a rehab if I am not concerned about the covid situation.  I said I was not worried about that.  He said that being a bi-lateral with no one at home, that it was a good decision and they can make arrangements.  He said that he had no knowledge of any down my way and I said that I was fine with going to one right there that he would recommend and he said that "we have a good rehab here and program to get you up and going" and I said that was  fine... that I went to a rehab right there close to Duke when I had the ankle done....I will not melt away if I cannot be right close to home... that I wanted to be somewhere that they will get me up and doing the rehab, and that I don't have to worry about trying to deal with the pain and things like cooking etc..  He said that getting going with the rehab right away is critical for the best results..... same as everyone else has said to me.

So, I am still looking at options.  One of the girls that tests  cows had her knee done years ago at a clinic in northern VA... she is very positive/pro on them.... Gave me their name awhile back,  and I may just go get another opinion.  I mean I took 5 years to find my ankle dr.... The clinic/associates that she has recommended have very good feedback... and also do the Mako procedure now.  The thing to recommend the one I went to on Thursday, is that they have been doing this type surgery for over 3 years and he does at least one or 2 bi-laterals every week....so pretty proficient at it.  Not to mention that my PT guy is very impressed with their work on his mother....

So that's about it for that.  I will mull it over for a couple days.... call the other place and see what they have to say... It is getting too late for me to go in and have it done  this spring.... Mid Feb would be my cut off to be back to able to work and making hay by May.... plus I have to finish getting moved in here.  That will be done by the end of Feb.  I can see daylight now so know that I will be pushing to get it done.


----------



## Baymule

Planning knee surgery for fall is a much better idea. That gives you time to do the things you need to do and get settled in your new house.


----------



## Ridgetop

Are you sure you can wait another 6-7 months for the surgery with all the pain?  I have heard that the recovery is fast with knees.  Of course, that is usually doing only one at a time.  Could you do one in April and the second in the fall?


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop , I wouldn't be able to do one any sooner than the end of April so no, it won't work.  We will be making hay the first of May if not sooner.... all depends on the weather/growth/etc.....  And I have no intention of going through the pain and recovery time twice.  The Dr said that he felt that my recovery would be very good with doing both.  He says that his patients will "hate him" for the first 10 days or so with the pain/aching,  having to get up and get going, but that many also say that it may hurt,  but not like the pain before the surgery,  so that many say it is not near as bad as the previous daily pain.  He said that a normal recovery is about 8 weeks, and that he thinks I will probably do well since I am active anyway. 
I will wait at this point since it doesn't seem like there will be an opportunity to get in any sooner.  At this point @Baymule  is probably right, I can get completely settled into the house, get the things done that I want and need to do, and then be able to just sit back and do it and rehab and be done with it all.  I will deal with the pain which is no worse than it was last year. I need to make sure that I don't let the farms bulldoze me into doing them back to back like it seems that has happened here lately.  My fault these last few farms getting scheduled back to back.

I hurt less with the warmer weather so hope that I can get through.  Well, I will get through......


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, to catch up a bit.  It is Monday, temps right around 30 and there is 6-8 inches of snow out there.  Very Pretty.  It started snowing about 11 Sat night and was really coming down at midnight.  I left the new house and went down as it was starting.  Went in, and turned the heat up, and unloaded the boxes out of the car;  moved the car out to the end of the "driveway" to the house, to the area where the owner comes in to make the circle around in front of the barn and such.  This way, I would not get stuck and once he has been in and out with his truck and tractor the driveway will be very passable.
Walked back to the house couple hundred feet, and went in.  No noise from the furnace.  Went and checked the thermostat... turned it down then back up.  Nothing. Got the flashlight, went around the house, and now it is snowing pretty heavy, and go down in the basement.... pushed the reset button on the furnace.  Kicks on and then I hear the noise of the pump sucking the fuel..... but it is sounding like air.  So I turn around and look at the tank, it is in the basement... and it is EMPTY.....
So much for the call last Tuesday....specifying that they bring 100 gal to the rental house and then fill the tank at the new house. Which they only put in a little over 200 gallons. 
Called my son to see how things were going. and he said that the guys were all out and what was I doing up at that hour????  So I told him .... in very "colorful" terms , that they didn't bring the effing fuel to the rental house and that they had only brought 200+ gal to the new house when I had told them to fill it....and that I was on my way up to get effing  fuel so that there was heat in the stone house.  I was PI$$ED OFF  big time.  But I said I knew there was nothing to be done at that particular minute, just to get fuel in it so that it would run;  and that I would call the co-op on Monday and find out what was really ordered LAST TUESDAY, since obviously they didn't deliver any to the house.
Told him that I was going up to get the jugs at the new house, and go get fuel to put in the tank to get me through, just thought I would see how his night was going.....
Of course, I fell in the snow going back out to the car, slipped and went flat.... no outside lights there... so I was even more P.O.ed......
So I went to the new house and got my jugs.... went and got  fuel at the gas station.... which is over the road diesel so more expensive... and went back to the house to put in the tank.  It is snowing real good, over an inch already on the roads.  Get it in the cellar, and DS comes in the state truck to see if I needed any help.... I had told him I was fine on the phone, just needed to vent since I was so pissed off.....but he left work and came to see if I needed any help.... so he lifted the last 2 jugs up on top of the tank, where I use one of those little hand "kerosene" transfer pumps.... squeeze the top bulb and the fuel comes out of the can and runs out the hose and into the tank.  Works good.  Pushed the reset button and it kicked right on and then settled down to run like it should.  He left and I went and parked the car again at the end of the drive and walked to the house.  By now it is about 2 a.m..  So I went in and took a shower and went to bed.

Woke up to snow....beautiful out..... and the furnace is running and there is heat in the house.  It was nearly 10 because it had been nearly 3 when I got into bed and I was tired.  I had been up about 24 hours by the time I had gotten into bed because I had gotten up at 3:30 Saturday morning to go to work.  So, I got up and got dressed, make some english muffins and then started sorting through some papers.  I went out and fed the cats inbetween.. and then worked some more.  I had intended to stay there all day anyway.  So I did get a big pile of stuff done, sorted, 2 big bags of  stuff to go to the dumpster.  Not as much as I wanted to get done, but still progress.  I then went in and washed my hair and went to bed early. 
This morning I got up knowing that I needed to call the co-op.... and the guy was scheduled to come for the propane assessment.... and I still have very iffy cell service at the stone house.  Came up to the new house;  called the co-op   and got a different person than the one that I talked to last Tuesday.  I explained that I was supposed to meet the guy about looking at where the propane would be put and that I understood if he had to cancel and they said that he was in the office today monitoring the phones and all there.   I  then explained to the guy what I had ordered, LAST TUESDAY,  that neither was delivered as ordered, that I had to go out in the middle of the night Sat night to get fuel for the furnace since they hadn't delivered any to that house, and that they had best get the 100 gal ordered delivered today as I had no intention of having to get more to put in it.  Plus that I wanted the tank here at the house filled since they did not fill it as ordered either, but that I understood that with the weather they might be busier for a day or 2 so the fill up here did not have to be done today.  He asked if the driveway was cleared and I said, that we had been in and out of there several times so the truck could get in, that they parked on the driveway to pull the hose to the house since the tank was under the house in the cellar.... and that they had been delivering it there for the last 10 years that I lived there.

SO..... I expect that they will get the fuel oil delivered to the stone house today.  I have been pretty bent out of shape.  Does any one, any business, do what they are supposed to anymore?????  Like what @Ridgetop went through with the real estate guys....trying to do things underhanded..... and several others on here have talked about things not getting ordered right, or fixed right.....

I ate some cereal, and have been on here, so now I  am going to go in and put some stuff in the cabinets since I had gotten the step/bench thing in there next to the cabinets.  I can do some, then come in and sit and fold a basket full of socks I haven't gotten done yet, maybe get some things into the plastic totes.  Have a bunch of things that are in the "yard sale" piles, that need to be put all together so I can find them when the time comes.   I want to move some other things around, so that I can bring a bunch more stuff up in a couple days when the snow melts and I can get back to the house with the car.  I have all the samples packed, but I need to strap the boxes up,  and then take them to the place where I drop them off to go out UPS later. 

I hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Ridgetop

What a hassle!  Very sweet of DS to come check that you were alright.  And a good thing too.  If you had broken anything when you fell you could have been laying there a while until you could drag yourself to the house or phone for help!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, he gets on  my nerves sometimes, but he's a pretty good "kid"..... 
Falling just hurt my pride and made me mad.... but I just realized I did break the little nose piece on one side of my glasses.... couldn't figure out why they felt funny.....   Now I've got to get a new little nose piece for them.  It snapped right off when I hit the ground.... also see a spot on my forehead where it smacked the ground.  I didn't have 2 seconds to think to try to catch myself.... couldn't see much anyway....

OH WELL.... all in a day,  in the life of "Murphy's Law's FarmerJan".....


----------



## Ridgetop

If you tried to catch yourself by putting out your hands and arms you might have broken a wrist.  I have heard of that happening.  DH and I just pull in our arms and duck our heads and try to roll.  He does it because he learned it when he was competing in Judo in the Air Force.  I do it because falling hurts and DH told me to.  LOL  We both fall a lot more now than when we were agile youngsters!   *Although I want to be definite - we are still in our prime!!!  *


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I sorta went to put my hands out, but more turned to the side as I went down.... realizing this was all in a 2 second time frame.   I do not try to catch myself unless there is something nearby that I can grab to slow the fall.  I haven't fallen much, but when it gets slick like that, and not being able to see because of the dark, and the snow, and then the uneven ground..... biggest thing is that the pain in the knees causes me to not have the flexibility to bend or adjust my position like I used to .  And I do fear breaking an arm or wrist....Glad that it went like it did.... but it was totally unnecessary if the guy had done his job and the order had been processed and done right, and the fuel oil delivered.   That frosted my ...... more than anything. 
Oh, just found out, that the snowplow also damaged the mailbox.... mailman brought a package to the house, and he said that they had hit a couple and that my door won't shut now.... and it was shut so that it didn't get any snow in it.... That mailbox has been there for maybe 15 or more years.... I never put it up, so  not like I didn't do it right or anything.  Another thing to tell my DS about.... VDOT has to fix the ones they damage if they hit them.   
Did some stuff in the kitchen, got more to do, going to take the samples and drop off for UPS and see if I can get down in to check on the horses....then come back and do a little more here.


----------



## Ridgetop

On the way home from Texas we stopped at a rest stop and the bare ground and snow had frozen over with ice.  Had to walk funny so we didn't fall - kept sliding so only walked on fresh snow patches to avoid ice.   

You are right about lack of flexibility causing falls.  not being to bend his knee as well has caused DH several falls.  I am always shocked when I can't jump my way out of a tripping hazard any more!  LOL  Glad you are ok!


----------



## farmerjan

Took the samples and dropped them off and ran by the dollar general store as they had the little "kits" for eyeglass repair.... but they were out! ☹️😢.  Tomorrow I have PT so will go up to the little "town" and the discount store there and see if they have one so I can get the nose guard piece to repair these glasses.

Talked to my DS and he said that he has to work AGAIN tonight... they are calling for possible sleet/freezing rain.... mostly west of here in the mountains... but the wind is supposed to pick up and get very gusty... so might be some trees/branches etc coming down.  So needless to say, no testing tomorrow eve at the 500 cow herd... maybe Friday eve.  Wed he has his appt with the specialist  for the headaches and such from the accident over 2 years ago... and if they do the injections they do,  he really needs someone to go in case he cannot drive home.  So I am going with him  on Wed and he probably will not be able to help so I wouldn't even set them up.  Then I have a 2x herd scheduled for Thurs night/ Fri morning so Thursday is out.  I have other herds to get scheduled too.... but I really cannot do that herd by myself, so have to wait 'til I have help.  Might try to see if Geneva can help me, short notice, tomorrow... if she can, then I will call the farm.  
He said that VDOT will fix the mailbox, that is part of their job if it is damaged.  I wouldn't care so much if I could get the door shut, but it is bent and I couldn't get it bent back.  It has been there  for 15+ years.... never touched... it got a good smack though. post is leaning a bit and mailbox is bent. 😥😮

I got some more stuff into the cabinets in the kitchen, and got several things condensed into 2 of the totes as "for sale",  so am making small steps of progress.....Made some of that lasagna out of the freezer and am going in to do some more sorting stuff into the totes.  Then get some clothes together to take down the hill so I can get dressed there to go directly to PT in the morning.  
I was going to take clothes to the laundromat.... the down vests and jackets, the quilted heavy shirts and such, but with gusty winds forecast, don't want to hang them out with the high winds..... so they can wait for another week.  We might be getting more crummy weather next weekend so will wait until it looks like a few decent days.  
I need to take the hand truck down with me to use to bring stuff out of the  kitchen to the car when I can get it up to the house in a couple of days.  This way I can get more of the boxes moved to the door.  But I am not going to carry it in to the house in the snow in the dark, so maybe tomorrow.  Still have more boxes to pack, can do that for a little bit later.  
Just got a text from Geneva and she cannot help so I will call the farm and see if Friday will work for them and DS will go with me.  The radio is talking about another possible storm this coming weekend, so he will be back on for work if it comes in on Sat or Sun.....
Gonna do a few more things then go down the hill.


----------



## Baymule

I have to admit that I laughed at the mental picture of your troubles. No fuel, cold, falling smack down in the snow, I bet you did pitch a fit! hahaha I would have been having a pissed off melt down too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah...walking in wet, slick stuff gets ya!   Let's just say, snow is cleaner than manure if ya gotta splat into something.     I've done both.

That same weather coming here, too.   The winds are bad.  It's about 32 out there with wind chill way below that at mid 20s.   That wind is making for a hard day out there.   Tomorrow better, Thu ok and Fri more rain.   Then cold all next week.   Well, it is Feb!!  This is normally our coldest month.   I still don't like it.  🤪


----------



## Ridgetop

Sunny here.  Cool but not bad.  You can't get away from the fact that so California has great winter weather.  Too bad the politics suck.    Andof course, the lovely warm dry weather means no water for livestock!


----------



## thistlebloom

Wind changes everything. I don't like to be out in wind no matter the temperature, but when it's cold it's another additional element of misery.
It made me happy to hear how your son came to check on you Jan.  
The fall, not so much. Glad you didn't break anything.
Falls happen so quick it's hard to remember not to throw your hands out to catch yourself, it's such an automatic response.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday noon.  Had PT this morning and it wasn't so bad. He hit a couple of real tight spots but I am walking a little better afterwards.  Going to do twice a week for another month... then see if I can go without for a couple of weeks.... then an appt to assess.... hoping as the weather is getting warmer I will be more active outside....

No eyeglass repair kit at the other dollar store and I was not going into the 2 next up the road,  "towns",  to see.  I have an old pair of glasses, maybe can take one off.  I do have an old "repair kit" that has the little tiny screwdriver so I will see if I can take it apart later.  Time to get a second pair..... my "older " second pair is very scratched and I really don't want to keep trying to see through them.  The frames have been soldered twice so it is time to retire them.  

DS came by the new house after I got home to get the coolers to go pick up  1/2  the beef he took to the slaughter house 2 weeks ago.  Will deliver to the guy and then the other half is getting cut and vacuum packed and frozen.  This 1/2 he wanted in pieces to work up himself.... whatever floats your boat.  
He has to go back in to work AGAIN tonight.  Calling for high damaging winds.  So as soon as he delivers the 1/2 of beef, he is going home to sleep.  He did feeding right after he got out of work at 8a.m..   So we are leaving in the morning at 7 from his work, to go to his appt.  

I have been working on some more of the stuff here.  Got some more clothes sorted and packed in the totes.  At least they are clean so ready to do whatever I decide. A few more to go to the laundromat to go in the big machine.  I made a sandwich and am now going in to work in the kitchen for a bit.  

The slip from the oil delivery at the stone house was in the door.  That made me happy at least.  I did turn the temp down when I left this morning....as I usually do. 

It was 28 this morning, warmed up to a bit above freezing... Partly sun and clouds.... tomorrow is supposed to be sunnier and a little warmer.  Same on Thursday, then some weather coming in for the weekend.  

Time to go do some more constructive stuff.....


----------



## farmerjan

Evening.  I got some stuff put away in the kitchen and did a sink full of dishes.... mostly vacuum pack canisters that are dusty and all.  It is hard for me to stand for very long in one place like that to do dishes.  Then went in and sorted more and got some clothes into the bedroom that needed to be put away.  I am going in to wipe out the inside of the medicine cabinets in the bathroom and then can put stuff in there. Just hadn't gotten to that yet.  I have a tote full of sheets and stuff that I will find a set of shelves,  once I get them moved, to use for shelf storage like a linen closet.

  I am trying to get the stuff in the kitchen organized and all so I can get the cupboard that I use for my "baking supplies"  moved into the kitchen.  Going to move the "gas fireplace" into the LR near where it is going to be set in front of the mantle and then will have that wall open in the kitchen for the cupboard. I need a flat nail puller/pry to get the quarter round up around the cabinet I am going to move over enough to get the stove in on that wall....and will have to cut about 3 inches off the baseboard so the cabinet fits against the wall like it is, since the baseboard butts up to it.   Then move the fridge across to the opposite wall.  I forgot to look for a short heavy duty extension cord for the fridge the other day.  A couple more boxes to empty, then it will make it a clear shot right across the kitchen floor, with the fridge. 
Made a lot of room in the utility room even with the baskets of stuff that needs to go to get washed/dried at the laundromat.  Thinking that I can mostly dry the down stuff and then hang it out here to do the last of the drying and get a nice outdoors smell.  Didn't realize I had so much stuff that needed to be gotten rid of that I will probably never get into again.... or even want to.  I have some sweaters and stuff that I wore in school.... plain nice pullover sweaters that anyone can wear.... Can't wear them (too small)  even if I were inclined to want to so WHY KEEP THEM????? 

Tomorrow I will be gone  with DS to the doctors and a couple of errands he wants to run when he is down in that direction if he feels up to it.   Thursday I have pool PT at 10:30  and I need to set up at the farm before I go to PT.  Then  go to test that farm at 4:30 p.m.  to test, and back there Friday @ 5:30 a.m..  Then test the 500 cow herd on Friday afternoon.  Luckily, DS will be helping so I can be careful of the knees ....after I said that I was not going to do farms back to back....but got to do that one when I can get the help.  

Some of the snow melted today even though it wasn't that warm... but it was mostly sunny all day. Nicer and a little warmer tomorrow and Thursday and then some rain Friday... so the rain should go.  But if it gets as cold as they say next week the ground will get really hard.  That's okay to not have the mud. 

Hope the snow stops up north... I need to call my parents in NH and see how things look up there.....Have a good evening.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> If you tried to catch yourself by putting out your hands and arms you might have broken a wrist. I have heard of that happening.


Been there, done that!


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe you can drive on way to DD Dr appt and he can doze.   He probably needs some sleep with the overnights he's working.   This time of yr you don't have haying to do, at least, so maybe he gets some daytime sleep.

Are you saying the PT runs out in a month?   Good it trees up time, bad because it is helping and worth that.   

Woohoo -- oil!  Now the heat can continue.  It's sure needed.


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday eve.  Nice day if chilly.  Started out about 26, but sunny.  Windy too.  Met DS @ his work at 6:45 and we went south.  He got Prolotherapy injections in the shoulders and neck and was really sore/hurting.   Took a few tylenol and it helped to take the worst of it down a few notches.  He will feel it tomorrow.  
Went from there to Rural King and got some stuff.  He had a list of some needs, and I haven't been south with him for several months.  Did check and NO canning lids.... had dozens of plain jars without lids or bands.... Looked for a short heavy duty extension cord for the fridge but nothing.....They had antifreeze for 6.49/gal .... full strength not the 50/50.  Also had ivermectin (generic brand)  pour on for 49.99 for the 5L so got 3 of them which will do us for at least the year unless we have a major problem.   We don't worm alot.....spot worming,  not wholesale "do everyone"  worming.  He got a few other things he needed... I just did some browsing.  
Then he wanted to go by a stockyards that has a sale on Wednesday's.  It is a small yard, normally have 150-300 head but due to the snow and the weather they had about 10 head cattle and 20 sheep and goats.  It is too far to go except when he is down there for the drs appts.  We went down the road and got some lunch as their lunch room is now closed... then came back to the sale....he watched it and then we came back.  I drove coming back so he could get a 45+ min nap.  
Got back here, then I went up to do the horses.  Came back here to the house and will go in and do a few things.  Want to do another sink full of  dishes/vacuum canisters and stuff.   I loaded the meters and hoses for the farm I am going to test tomorrow.  I am going to get the bottles in the racks this evening too.  I will go by and set up the meters before I go to PT in the morning.  Then I will have to be in the barn @4:30 tomorrow afternoon to test and then back on Friday morning @5:30..... 

It got up into the low 40's but it was very sunny so alot of the snow "shrunk"... Another day or 2 and it will be mostly gone.  Now the forecast cold is not going to be as cold, and it is looking like some rain instead of snow this weekend....it will melt what snow is left and make it  muddy on top.....

Going to look at the forecast and maybe get these clothes done at the laundromat and then bring them home to dry most of the stuff on the line;  except the down filled jackets and vests.   Want to make the trip count.

Guy called about the propane but I cannot do it the next 2 mornings, so it is set up for next Monday morning about 10:30.... I have PT @ 8 so will be home in plenty of time.  That'll work.  

Still haven't gotten the oil tank at the house finished filling.  Aggravating..... will call them again to see what is going on......

Guess that is all for now.


----------



## farmerjan

Came by new house for a few minutes after testing.  Been a long day and as usual the knees hurt after PT.  Did alot in the pool there, and it always gets back to me.... 
I set up at the farm before PT and then came back here.  It was after 12 by the time I got back.  Didn't get the bottles in the racks so did that.  Folded a few things and got them put away.  I was sore so didn't do as much as I should have. Made a few phone calls for work.... got the 500+  cow herd set up for definite for tomorrow and let DS know.  Was back at the farm at 4:30, and we were milking by 4:45.  They have over 125 going through so it took longer.  Got done about 7:45 and I am really feeling it.  
Wanted to get on the internet to check out the weather... now they are saying some rain, but MAYBE changing to some snow or sleet in the early morning hours, then clearing off by mid morning Friday.  Then another possible "something" for Sunday.... will depend if it stays further south and goes east.  @Mini will get it if it does that.  But the COLD temps they were talking about are out of the forecast.... back to mid 40's and mid-upper 20's at night. That works for me.  
One of the farms that I seldom test, only when they call.... wants to test next week.  I am hoping to drop the meters off so they can set them up.... he wants to check out some weights on some cows and get them sold before I come so that is fine with me.  Technically I should be charging them for the use of the meters if they do that ahead of time.... but if it makes my job easier and smoother  then be my guest and use them for an extra milking before I come. They are down to 175+ as they were milking about 50 for another farm while they were expanding.... building a new barn and all.  I think that he likes less cows but misses the milk income.  Oh well, it will be "found" money since they don't test regular. 
Warmed some soup and am going to head down the hill to get a hot shower, soak the knees a bit and get some sleep so I can be back in the barn by 5:20 to milk (test)  at 5:30.  It will be a long morning with all them so it will be 9 or so I would imagine before we get done.  Then the big herd tomorrow eve..... ugh.... sure hope DS is not hurting from the injections too much.  If we are not riding together, I am going to leave early and take the meters by the other farm for him since I will be closer than any other time.  Better than making a separate trip.  I am not sure how DS time is going to work at work... I need to be there by 4 the latest to set up their milk samplers..... Well, will get with DS tomorrow to see what the plans are.  If we are going to ride together, then I will just have to make a trip to take the meters up on Sat maybe.  Don't want to do it after as it will be 9:30  - 10 before we leave.  DS is taking his dog to a trainer in MD on Sat so he needs to get back and get some sleep.   

Time to get going.


----------



## Baymule

You have a lot of free time with your job, but you got some hellacious hours too. It's a trade off. Even after you retire, you can keep a few farms to work part time.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday noontime. Was in the barn at 5:30, got done testing about 9, did all the computer work, pulled the meters off the line after the complete wash cycles ran.  Came to my house,  I took all the hoses out of the car, put a couple more meters in so that I have 16 to go to the other farm later today.  Talked to DS earlier.  They sent him home at noon Thursday,  and they had to go back in at midnight last night because there was a slight chance of some snow last night/this morning. He was on his way to feed a few places, then go home to try to get some sleep.  We decided that it will be better that he comes up to the farm, driving separate, so that just as soon as we are done in the parlor, he can leave while I am doing the computer stuff.  He has to leave pretty early Saturday morning,  to take the dog to the trainer in MD, and now the forecast is for some snow and rain/ice coming in after midnight Saturday night.  So betcha he will have to go into work again, sat night.  He will need to come back and get a few hours sleep before then.  It isn't a guarantee he will have to work.... but a very very good chance.
So, now I am going to pack the samples from the farm and get stuff together to leave early and make the "round trip" to drop the meters off for the one farm, then go to the other farm early enough to get their samplers set up to milk by 4:30.   I will stop and get a subway sandwich so he & I can split it  during testing too during the evening.  It will be 9 or later when we get done. At least if he gets home by 10-10:30, he can get a decent nights' sleep. 

I am not getting anything much done at either house the last couple days.... Oh well..... I hopefully will be able to do some things over the weekend.  Maybe if the knees aren't killing me tomorrow I will try to bring a load of boxes up the hill.....
Sunny today, warmer..... 45 at noon.  It will melt alot of the snow.  I went by and did the horses too, so that is done. 
SOOOOO thankful that there are no meat birds here.... thought about it with the snow the other day.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday afternoon.  It was a LONG day yesterday and I was hurting pretty bad last night.  535 cows going through the parlor, milking from 4:30 to 9:20......then the computer work.  I left at 5 to 10 and was just so glad to get done.  Part of that was the backing a herd up after the one from the morning.... which was basically 3 milkings back to back....but it is done.  I did get the meters dropped off at the other farm to go back to on Tuesday. 
DS left after he loaded all the boxes in the car and I went in to do the computer work.  It was a big help.

 I brought the boxes of samples into the new house, a little bit ago, they stayed in the car overnight.  I will get the samples packed so they can go out on Monday.  Don't know what I will get done here at the house.  Standing is not on my list of things to do right now. 
I brought up laundry with the thought to maybe go to the laundromat later, and then be able to hang stuff out tomorrow.  Now the forecast says that the  weather coming in tonight is supposed to be more snow.... another 4-8 inches... the moisture is going to come further north and the colder weather is going to swing a bit further south...  so meeting to be more snow.   No sense to go do the laundry at this point.  Now I am wondering if I will get up here to the house tomorrow.  I have a PT appt early Monday morning.... then the guy is supposed to be coming to see about the propane hookup.....but if it is snow covered again..... have to wait to see. 

I will do more at the other house if I stay there all day again.  I have a bunch of boxes yet to fill with stuff out of the kitchen.  Maybe I will have a little more energy to get a few more things here moved around, this afternoon,  and then I can load the car to bring up stuff on Monday after the PT appt.... unless we get alot of snow and it gets cancelled... but I don't think it will.  The snow is forecast to stop by mid day Sunday so the roads ought to be cleared.   DS has to go in tonight at 8pm... 12 hr shift.... and if it does snow then the other half that works the day shift will be in at 8 a.m...... He wound up not going to take the dog to MD..... next weekend.  
The funny thing is forecasters are not making as big a deal about this as they did about the last snow last weekend.... it is almost a little scary because sometimes when they sorta "blow it off" we get hit pretty hard.  

It is warm out... never got below 30 last night and the snow is 75% gone.... some snow on the north facing slopes, and some in the piles that they plowed.....snow still on the ground here at the house and the field across the street.... but it is 5-8 degrees colder up here at the new house than down at the stone house.  Big difference in the elevation really makes a big difference in the temps. Oh well, take it as it comes. 

Going in to find something to eat, and sit and get the samples packed.  Then see how the knees feel, and see what else I can get done.  I am going to take the hand cart down to I can get the boxes moved in the house and to the car easier.  Food stuff, jars etc., are heavy to carry when your knees don't like all the excess weight....


----------



## Baymule

535 cows, I know you are glad to have that done and the help from your son. Until next time! Do you have a recliner yet? it sure would help your knees to prop your feet up.


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a break from some piddly stuff I have been doing here.  Made a sandwich awhile ago and then just decided that I wanted ice cream so got some out of the fridge/freezer , sat & enjoyed it.  

Rain is supposed to be creeping into the area and then snow after 2 or so in the wee hours of the morning.  I will be long gone down the hill and in bed.  

No,  I haven't gotten a recliner yet.  If I had it, I probably wouldn't get anything done here at the new house.   Started sorting the samples and getting them packed so I can take them with me on Monday to drop off.   

Was looking at some snippets about the election fraud.... and Mike Lindell of the "My Pillow " fame.... he has compiled a very compelling video of all the "alleged"  voter fraud, miscounts, ballots being counted over and over again.... 2 hours of VERY INTERESTING watching.   

They have removed Lou Dobbs from Fox News.... he is a big pro Trump supporter and pushed the voter fraud issues.....

So, After we get this storm.... and now they are saying 4-8 inches.... it is supposed to move out Sunday afternoon then a couple days of p. cloudy... some sun.... maybe a little shower.... but the bone chilling cold dip is out of the equation for another week.   YAY Every week we don't get the single digits gets us closer to spring!!!!!!!
If we do get real bone chilling cold it won't last as long.   

Got the hand cart on the porch to go in the car to take.  Going to work on these samples some more....

Yes, it is not as bad for me to deal with the GF since I really don't have to deal with her much.  And if he wants to talk, I will listen.  It is just a year since the sisters husband died.... so I think it was weighing on alot of minds.  Can't change it so will just have to let it be.  They have only been back together for 6 or so months.... it was just a little over a year ago that she was running around on him.... but again;  as I keep telling myself, I don't have to live there.... I still am not happy about how long he takes to get some things done on the farm.... but since I am not operating at 100% I try to bite my tongue.  But, that is precisely why I think he should be getting some stuff done "better" , because I cannot pick up the slack much.   Oh well...... He did ask me about moving the freezers and how/where  I was going to put them..... 

Hope we don't get too much snow.....


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday, 2 p.m..   Went down the hill about midnight and it was starting to snow.  Not heavy but starting pretty steady.   Got in the house, brought the hand truck in so that I wouldn't have to go out if there was much snow in the morning.  Went in and turned up the heat a little and .......NOTHING...... so I went down in the basement and hit the reset button.  Kicked on and then ran for a minute... kicked off.  The burner/flame never ignited.   There is almost a half tank of fuel..... waited for a few minutes and hit the button again. Kicked on and then off.... furnace will not ignite. 
 
So I went back upstairs and went in to take a shower.... there is a small oil type radiator in there and it was warm.   I had "turned on the bed".... I have a heated mattress pad.... so the bed was warm.  Just decided to deal with it until this morning. 
Woke up and it was white out there and still snowing.  Very pretty.   Looked at the clock and then realized that the numbers were not showing.  Tried the light and nothing.  So, now power is out.    I snuggled down and read a book for a little bit, hoping the power would come back on but after an hour, nothing so I got up.   I took a chicken out of the freezer, to bring up to put in the slow cooker,   got dressed quickly, and then packed a couple more boxes and loaded them in the car.  Fed the cats.  The power came on about 12:30 as I was getting ready to leave.  Then I went back down in the basement and tried the furnace... hit the reset button, started and then went out in a minute... same as last night..... never ignited.  Left and came up to the house... called the landlord and told him about it....
He called back and left a message... I was in a dead spot I guess because I never heard the phone..... said the furnace guy couldn't get there today, he was sorry there was nothing else he could do.   WHATEVER.....
I unloaded the boxes here at the house.  The power had flickered up here... I had talked to Deb since she is out at the farm and I don't have to do the horses....and she said it went off and on a couple times but never really was "out".... but anything that is on the digital/electronic stuff... goes out when it flickers.  So the heaters at the new house had kicked off except for the one that is not digital.... Not a big deal to hit the buttons and they kicked back on.  
So the house is back up & warmer.... and I am going in to do a sinkful of dishes..... put away the stuff that is in the drainer... I need to make sure that the breaker for the hot water heater didn't kick off .....
Put the chicken in the crockpot.  Made a sandwich for some lunch.  I got all the samples packed in the boxes, just have to get them strapped up to go out tomorrow.  
DS texted me and I have to go check a heifer later to see if I can feel a calf in her....he needs to take another beef in tomorrow morning to the butcher.  If I can feel a calf in this one then he has another he can take in to be killed. This one is making a small udder, but haven't been able to feel a calf in her.  Caleb also said he wasn't sure a month ago... yet she looks like she should be pregnant.  If not, she needs to be killed... but he has a couple more that can get killed if she is bred.  I really wish the retired vet had checked her but he had his hip replaced a couple months ago and is just getting up and going and has not been here to check since late last fall....I can't seem to feel a calf, yet have a feeling she is bred.... I might just tell him to take another one.  He has both halves sold I think.   My jersey steer goes in next month.  I'd take him tomorrow but he is still at the pasture.   The last place  where the cows are still out... supposed to been out of there.... maybe next weekend????

DS had to go in last night at 8 and worked the 12 hour shift.   He has to go back in tonight since there is melting and will be some icy roads tonight because temps are supposed to drop into the low 20's .  He is going to meet me at the barn at 7 or so, to check the heifer.... then go to work.   So, I will have to take the beef in the morning as it has to be there before 7:30..... I have PT in the morning... so will take the beef in early and then come back and go to PT I guess.... 

Okay, going to get the samples/boxes all strapped up and ready to go out tomorrow.   Work on  emptying some more boxes here.... Need to do some vacuuming and then take it down the hill to start cleaning up.  Also want to pack some more stuff out of the kitchen cabinets... bring another batch of boxes up here.   
Not sure about staying there tonight with no heat.... I could take a heater from here for the bedroom down there,  for the night.  Bed will be warm, and the bathroom will be warm, so I can deal with it..... 
As soon as I get the snow out of the back of the truck, I will bring up the "spice cabinet"  and get it cleaned out real good and put into the kitchen so that I can get some of this stuff into it.  I am going to move the gas fireplace into the LR this afternoon so it is out of the kitchen, where the spice cabinet goes.  

At least my knees are not hurting so much today.  Took the day yesterday to get over the "overuse" the previous few days.  Nice to not hurt with each step today... sure they ache but not like yesterday.  

Sunny out and looks nice but the wind is picking up.  Chilly.....


----------



## farmerjan

Well...... late evening Sunday.  Just came back from the barn checking the 2 heifers.... Mine is definitely PREGNANT.... why both Caleb and I couldn't be sure about it a month ago I don't know... but she is making an udder AND I felt some definite legs... so she is probably 7 months.  The calf is way down over the pelvic bones.... but I expect she will calve in a month or 2.  Glad the calf was where I could feel the legs this time... would have hated to kill one with a 7 mo fetus.... but we just never could get it in the right place to feel it.

So, obviously she isn't going to get killed for beef.....she was a candidate because she tends to be a little high headed.  The other heifer is not ready to be killed, DS is going to probably get the steer in for me to take.... He has to be at a dr appt in the morning, so is leaving work early so cannot take it to be killed.  He is going to go up and start the truck early, I will take it and then come back, get my car and go to my PT appt.

Anyway,   I may call my farmer with the others, and see about taking her and the one off the other dairy that I used to test, where that cow has been for 4 + years.  They sold out last week.  She is dry and due the first part of April..... maybe they will take both to calve in the spring.  I am tossing around keeping them both and putting calves on them.... but don't know if I can deal with them in the barn....plus the one that was on the dairy has never been milked by hand although she is pretty quiet.  Guess I will call the other farm where my 6 are, and if he wants them, I will take them for this year.  Get the knees done, I will be moved and settled , and then next year I might take one/some/all back if I do anything about cow/herd/milk shares next year.  

The chicken is about done, got the leg/thigh and it was pretty good.  Didn't put any seasoning or anything, just slow cooked it with a little water.  Should do a couple for chicken soup/chicken salad etc.   But this will give me some chicken to slice for sandwiches....

Samples packed, bundled and in the car to drop off tomorrow.  Got the clothes to go to the laundromat all in baskets.  I am going to look at the weather, and might try to do them in the morning after PT before I have to be back here for the propane guy... if they don't cancel because of the snow....
Nope, cloudy and not very nice the next couple of days.  Down jackets etc will wait.....

Got the propane fireplace in the LR... got all the little shelves in the DVD cabinet and going to get them all into it.  That will get a bunch of boxes out of the LR.  I was watching the sun pattern in the LR today.... and the way it comes in one window I realize I don't want to put the computer over on that wall as it will reflect off it and make it hard to see/use.  So that was informative.  I need to measure the size of the corner computer hutch to see if it will fit in the other corner.... the baseboard heater is closer to the corner there than the other corner.  Hope it fits.

Going to do a little more then take a little heater down for the bedroom and get a shower and get some sleep.  Need to take the clothes to wear to PT and I can put my overalls on top to take the steer to kill....


----------



## farmerjan

Monday morning.  COLD FROSTY morning..... it was 13 degrees when I got up and got going.  No heat at the stone house overnite except the heated mattress pad warmed bed.  And the bathroom.  
 Got up at 5:30 and got to the barn at 6:15.  DS had the steer in the trailer, and 2 heifers that were supposed to go to another pasture... because he couldn't get the steer loaded so it was easier to just get all 3 on.  He said that I could take them and drop them off at the pasture...when I took the steer.  Thought about taking them first but was afraid that if I accidently "lost the steer" out the door at the pasture,  I was screwed.  So went to the slaughter house and after about 15-20 min of trying to get just him off, we finally took all 3 off and then got the 2 heifers loaded back on.  The steer was not going anywhere by himself...period, end of discussion..... So I came back, went to the pasture, got the trailer backed up close enough to the gate and the truck off the road and got the 2 heifers off and into the pasture.  Left there, went to the barn and backed the truck/trailer up enough to get out of the way at the barn, jumped in the car and went to PT.  Was only 5 min late and I had called him to let him know.  Had PT and then came back, dropped the packed samples off to go out UPS... and came to the house.  DS called me and thanked me a dozen times for doing it, what with him having to work, and then having to be at the dr appt.... and I said that it was fine, but that we had that trouble with the steer and he told me what  hard time he had with him at the barn and that was why he finally decided to put the heifers on too.  
If I hadn't had to deal with his refusal to get off, and then having to take the heifers. I would have been in plenty of time... Still was not a bad deal considering.

Cleaned the propane fireplace good, vacuumed it all out,  and washed down the outside.  Vacuumed the floor in the kitchen and DR;  the floors need washing from going in and out with wet/snowy feet.  Put a load of delicate fabrics - shirts and such that dry fast - in the washer;  need some clean compression socks for the ankle... it has been swelling a bit with me being on my feet so much lately.  I can hang them out today, it is sunny now and they ought to dry by this evening pretty much.  Now waiting on the propane guy to show up.  Supposed to be here around 10:30... I did call them and said to call me if he was NOT going to come this morning.  I will give them some leeway due to the snow and all since they were supposed to look at another job earlier this morning.  But I am not going to sit around all day waiting either.  

I'm going out to hang these clothes while I am waiting.  Then maybe come in and work in the kitchen a bit.  Sure hope they show up for the propane.... Forecast just said that we will be mostly sunny today, then cloudy tomorrow and warmer....mid 50's then some rain and maybe snow/freezing rain Thursday ??? Totally up and down weather.


----------



## farmerjan

So, just as I finished the above post.... the guys showed up for the propane.  Showed them what I was thinking,  where I wanted it, where the small heater is in the LR and the guy made the comment that it was a good little heater... so that was good to hear.....
Explained that I was thinking a whole house generator in the future, talked about some possibilities... explained about the boxwoods  going to be taken out... wanting to put in the woodburning furnace.... So we came up with a plan.  The old copper to the little propane gas fireplace heater is old outside and not safe to use after sitting for over 8 years.  They suggested going in under the house, from behind it, to run a line to the LR for the heater and also to run to the kitchen stove.  Put a smaller tank behind the house for now.  Then once the boxwoods are gone, and if I put in a generator, or even to just put in a bigger tank,  so less often fillups, can put in a bigger tank back there. 

So the tank is going behind the house, next to the deck, line running in and under the house in the crawl space, a  line to the kitchen stove and the LR heater up through the floor to each.  Then if I do want a bigger tank, it needs to go at least 10 ft from the house, and the lines can be "T'd"  from there.....He said that if I did put in a generator, that it would be best near where  the electric comes into the house....makes sense....And that is exactly where the boxwoods are now since they run the length of the house in the back.  
About 2 weeks;  they are going to put it on the schedule.  It will cost me in the neighborhood of a total $500 or less... copper lines, fittings, said only about 2 hours labor,  putting the tank against the house,  and filled with propane.   If I use at least 100 gal a year, the lease on the tank is "free"... if I use less than 100 gal then the lease is $75/yr.    With the heater there is no question that I will use at least 100 gal a year.....
Decided to do the lease, since it is free with the minimum use, for the year.  Then I can make a decision about a bigger tank, moved to where the boxwoods are,  look into the cost of buying one and checking out the other "local" company that delivers propane too.  Make a decision so that I can change companies if I want.  But this gets it in here and done in the next couple of weeks.   
Also he said he knew someone that could do the boxwoods, tree cleanout.... so I am going to call and see what kind of a price they can give me.  Can't hurt.... And to have another name as a source.  

Clothes are hung out and already freeze dried!!!! Breeze blowing, so they will dry good.  
Knees ache after PT and walking around out back showing them stuff, then hanging clothes.  GRRRR   My PT said that the weather definitely doesn't help, and the barometric pressure changes play havoc so what I am feeling is not unexpected.....Too bad understanding the reasons doesn't make it feel better.....

Making progress......got to get some other stuff done here....


----------



## thistlebloom

Glad you got the propane situation figured out and rolling. Next year at this time you'll have brand new knees and will be unstoppable!

If you have an office chair with wheels it makes a handy scooter for getting things done around the house.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  DS texted and said that he was going to sale did I want to go, so I said sure.  We left at 1:45 and just got home at 6:30.  He managed to pick up 5 head to go to the guy who buys the odd stuff.  He wants a load in a week to 10 days... so that is good.  2 were bulls in the 625 wt range.  A couple heifers... We will work them tomorrow eve,  since he was really tired after working all night again.... but didn't want to go to sleep during the day today,  or he would not sleep tonight... he will be back on normal day shift tomorrow... But the forecast is calling for a possible snow/wintry mix coming in Wed night/Thurs... so he might very well have to go back to a night shift Wed night.  Crazy.  He said that he can't work the day shift.... because of it being 12 hours he would have to do all the feeding in the dark all the time and that makes it near to impossible to get the silage and all fed at the pastures and such.  Besides, being 2nd in "command" his boss takes the day shift and he takes the night shift.   So we will do them tomorrow eve.... I have to test and hope to be done and coming home around 5 if it goes fairly decent..... 

Talked about the animals getting sold for beef.... and what my heifer from a couple weeks ago was worth and all that.  We did some figuring and what he owes me for her , what I owe him for the car,  what he owes me for paying for the hog that I picked up last july when it got worked up, bacon and hams cured, sliced sausage made and all that.... I owe him about $80-90.  Then he said that since I have bought fuel a few times for the tractors this past summer, that he figures we are about even.... So as of right now, we are starting off the year with an even balance sheet.  I am glad to have it worked out because he tends to not remember things and then we have to spend alot of time looking up stuff as to who owes who what.  Kinda nice to know the car is "paid for"......and the heifer money is like found so that is no "out of pocket"  for the car.  The hog money,was spent way back in July... so long since "out of my account"....
So I am in good shape.  

 I just checked the weather, and the radar... and it looks like there is a minor system coming through in the early hours tomorrow... but doubtful that it will hit us here.  Mostly staying south with showers.....I will take the chance with the clothes on the line.  It is only one load and I can hang inside if I need to.  Will cancel the pool PT if it is crummy, on Wed night/Thurs........  don't need to go out in a mess.  

Going to get bottles in the trays for tomorrow.  Find a little something to eat, probably some of the chicken.  

Landlord called and left a message that the furnace is working... had some dirt in the injector nozzle or something... that's good, will have heat at least.

Temps looking to drop,  after the front/weather coming in,  the end of the week.....Days in the 30's nights in the low teens.  Oh well, we are due for some cold.  

Hard to believe that it has been a year since I had the ankle replacement.... Feb 6th 2020.... so glad I got it done.  I don't want to go through the pain but am looking forward to the knees being done.

Going to get some stuff done here and then go down the hill and maybe get a few more boxes packed and then get a good long night's sleep.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that you and DS have had some good talks. It is also good that you have accepted the GF as much as you are able to. Getting the spending/costs evened out is also a good thing, start over at $zero now. LOL 

Heat! What a pain to have to deal with all that and power off too. But it won't be long now and you will be in YOUR house. Getting the lease tank is a great decision, it takes care of things for now, later you can get the bigger tank and get it set up the way you want. The main thing is to get heat NOW and you are getting that done. Another name for getting the boxwoods out of the way is an additional bonus. Things are working in your favor. 

Good call on the heifer that is 7 months along. High headed or not, not losing the calf adds to the calves for sale later on. Then you can take her to sale or slaughter, nobody wants a high headed nut case. 

I hope your knees don't give you a lot of pain and trouble until fall when you have things done to your liking and feel you can take time off for surgery and rehab. I asked BJ yesterday if he was up to caring for a steer next fall while I recuperate and he said no. LOL LOL I don't know why, I have it set up for easy feeding and water. Haha, cowman he ain't! Maybe he will be a home grown steak man and reconsider. If not, I'll get back in the game for the following year. I wasn't expecting him to warm up to the idea of a steer for this fall anyway. 

@thistlebloom had a great idea in a roller office chair. Maybe a barstool at the kitchen sink for washing the dishes would help.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday night.  NOT a very good day overall, but I guess you do what you have to.  Got up and came to new house to get the laundry in since I left it out last night.  It was sunny and warmed up quick this morning.  About 30 early, then hit 55 by mid day.  Tomorrow is not supposed to get above 35.... crazy.  Rain, and snow coming in tomorrow.... looks like we will be mostly snow and some ice.... rain south and east towards @Mini Horses .

So, got the laundry in,  got the car loaded for the testing,  checked my list of things to do on the way there....

DS stopped, he was on his way to work, went in late so he could get some feeding done since it was wet/slick and chilly with the wind last eve, plus he was tired,  but not cold enough to firm up the ground.  Said he got a bunch fed but then almost got hung up with one of the tractors when it was getting so warm....
Got a phone call from the farm I was supposed to go to.  They do  not test regularly, and I had taken the meters up there  on Friday before I went to the 500+ cow herd so he could set them up and he wanted to "check" on some cows production to maybe cull a few and to dry off a few.... less to have to "sort through" on test day so that was fine.  He was NOT on the "do not test list" so I was fine with all that.  He called gen mgr to get the code to get into his program;  as after 120 days you get "locked out" ... it is to keep farmers from using it and not testing on a regular basis which is how they figure in the costs.... I get it,  but sometimes I get a little bent out of shape about the way they figure that stuff.  There is a type of membership where you pay for the access a year at a time and then you can "test" or not.... I had suggested to him that he needed to see if he could come up with that money and just do that,  and then would not be restricted access or need a code to get back into it.  Pay the fee for the year and tell the gen mgr to stick it.... I cannot stand her which I think I have mentioned once or twice in the past  . Anyway, he said that the gm said his account had been sent to collection.... he only owed for 1 month's test even though it was from back in Oct.... and they usually go 6 months before being sent to collection.... and a sternly worded letter sent to the farmer prior to that. No letter, no e-mail, no notice.... and no notice to me either. I just see where he is OFF the do not test list so I think all is okay.....I am so  because I didn't know this either.

So after all that, I didn't go test him.... BUT I had to go get the check from the other farm that I had said I would be by there.... because he also was on the do not test list and cannot test til he paid his bill.   This is the owner of a smaller farm (he also has a bigger dairy but it has robots)  that his "herd manager - general farm grunt worker"  also has a group of registered cows that his daughter shows.... and they (farm owner)  have started pulling some crap on the worker.... he has his cows on test separately, pays his own testing fees and I just do them all when I am there then separate the cows out by owners to input the info.  The registered cows are better milking and have much lower scc counts than the others.... better managed as far as being "ruthless" on getting rid of cows that are poor performers or high  scc cows ......
So I called the mgr and said that I had gotten a check so that we could set up testing....and he said he had it out with the owner and that he (mgr) was not going to test and is considering just selling what cows he has.... he says he is leaving the farm as soon as he can..... he has another beef type grazing farm that he has many of his young stock.... but really just likes his milk cows.... so now, if he doesn't want to test, then why did I go through all the trouble to make a special trip to get the owners check.... because I don't think that owner cares if he tests anymore or not.... and he is going through a divorce and I understand it is messy and going to cost out the ...... owner has treated the wife pretty shabby over the years....both his boys have quit the farm and gone to work elsewhere.... SUCH A MESS.....

Makes me REALLY think more about just retiring......

So after going and getting the check, I went by the one discount groc, I normally like,  but they didn't have several things I wanted, got some other stuff, but was just all around in a bummed out mood.  Came home to the house .....this is several hours later since the farm I had to go get the check..... planned to do ON THE WAY TO the other farm to test.......is 45 min away...... Talked to DS and told him we could work  the cattle we got on Monday afternoon (yesterday) as soon as he got off work.  He got them in, I stopped at his house and got the medicine... and we ran them through the chute.  Banded 2 bulls that were pretty big,  gave tetanus shots, gave all the rest a shot of "muilti-min" that is a concentrated vit-min that the buyer wants.... hopefully they will be leaving in 10 days.  But they are done in case he wants them sooner.  Gave the heifers a shot of LUTE on the off chance they are bred.... this guy ships them to a feedlot of some sort....

Talked to my ex who came by as he is taking DS out to supper and I was invited,  but I declined.... Talking to him for over a half hour is more than enough..... It was very civil, but he is so negative and complains about everything and everyone.....didn't need indigestion  listening to him for supper too.... Came here and brought the stuff in the house , from the groc to the trays of sample bottles and all....and then puttered.  Got some stuff in the bathroom put away, stuff into the medicine cabinets, little things here & there to just straighten up....Then got on here and have done some going through e-mails, and reading up on here. 

Going down the hill.  Want to wash my hair, and pack some more out of the kitchen cabinets.... got to load the dolly in the car.... so I can bring stuff up tomorrow.  I will  have to see how the  weather goes as to how long I will be here and if I stay down there  on Thursday.   I am going to take the vacuum with me too this trip down so I can get some of the rooms vacuumed a bit ...... finish emptying the bathroom medicine cabinet .... little stuff like that as well as the kitchen cabinets.  I am just out of sorts after the aggravating day today.....

I don't have a rolling desk chair to use, the one I had was the most uncomfortable one I have ever used... always felt like I am pitched forward too far like I will slid out and all the adjusting didn't help it.... but have been wanting  a decent one so might look into one.  One of my little heaters just up and quit.... so I need to replace it if the weather is going to be so cold all next week, and I intend to work in here much.   Going to go by where I got the little one I am using in the bedroom.  It puts out alot more heat than the other one did anyway;  it was fairly new so I am going to call the company and see if there is any recourse.  Worst they can say is no.....Still got the box and everything.  

I didn't start on the dvd's yet,  so that will be a good thing to do as a fill in, sit down break,  inbetween  a sinkful of dishes or something.  Since I got the bench in the kitchen, I can get up and put more stuff up high as I bring up some of the lesser used stuff.  Alot needs to be wiped off for the dust and such...If it doesn't rain until late, I may take the truck down and get the "spice" cupboard loaded in the truck and then can work on cleaning it real good and getting it in the kitchen.   That would allow me to unpack several of the boxes of stuff....

Forecast is now looking like more snow here than anything else.... 2-8 inches is the range.  
Good for the ground water I guess..... at least it is not pouring down rain that would only run off and not soak in.
At least there is heat at the other house again.


----------



## Baymule

That's a bunch of crap about the farmers that couldn't test. Just more headache for you. 

We are supposed to get a wintery mix Saturday and Monday, temps down in the teens. That's COLD for us! LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy and light rain now.  Started out with some sun, temps never got below 36 last night... but clouds within 2 hours and kept getting chillier.... This rain will melt more of the little snow that is still on the north facing slopes and fields.... at least the roads are clear so no getting anything on top of ice covered roads. 
Still saying it will get colder, and some ice and sleet and then snow. 

Farmer friend called and said he had milk if I wanted any, so I went up and got a 2 gal bucket for the house.  He is still milking 3 with one going dry this weekend... but he has 5 or 6 to calve in March that he has not been able to sell and I don't blame him for not being willing to "give them away"  with the way things are going.  He is going to start looking for some more milk "share" customers and will probably get more bull calves to raise up on the milk for him to bottle/bucket feed to raise up to sell as feeders.   One of his heifers due to come fresh in March is a 15th generation excellent,  bloodline daughter.... He had real good cows.... and he got hurt and after his daughter came home to help out for nearly 2 years, she got a real good job offer and he told her she would be dumb not to take it.  He got most all of them sold, privately,  and kept these few bred heifers.... plus baby calf heifers to raise and breed.... thinking that the dairy industry would be decent .... but it is getting worse...
So, I get his couple of samples to test when I do another herd, and he is giving me milk in exchange.... and I told him that I wanted to pay for some of it and he said no, it's a good trade off for him that I am willing to go by and get his samples and all for testing.... I think that my son would be glad to get some of the milk, so I will just start getting more from him if he winds up keeping the ones due in March....

Anyway, went up there and got milk, then ran to a discount/closeout place.... Ollie's...... to get another of the small infared heaters ..... the one I got there a couple months ago is real good and small and compact.... I got the last one that they had of this same brand.   Should have gone back sooner and gotten 2 but at least I got the one and it is in the LR now.  I am going in to get  dvd's in the cabinet holder..... got a few other things sorted out already.
  I have not looked at desk chairs... but that is in the plans.   As well as looking at a "recliner" type chair. 

Anyway,  I am going to get them all out, do an inventory, as I put them on the shelves,  so that I can put any duplicates into a box for future yard sale...... And then I can easily check the inventory to see if I have a movie if I am somewhere and see one that catches my eye, but that I may have seen but don't remember.... That is one of the side effects of the bad car wreck in 1989.... I have gaps in my memory on certain things..... names are bad.... and I cannot always remember movie titles, or book titles.... and after I read the descriptions I can sometimes say... oh yeah, I saw that one or read that one..... But not always.   But if I keep a list of inventory, then I will always know what I already have.... even if I am just in front of the computer looking at stuff on Ebay....
Even though that is not life and death, I can go do that in between things like another sink full of dishes in the drainer waiting to dry off.  Or  a spell on the bench putting up stuff in the upper shelves again and I need to take a break.  I am going to move the stereo system I have in there, off the counter, into the DR for now so that I have more counter space to put stuff as I am doing the cabinets.  
DS made me the cord to use as an extension cord for the fridge, so I can move it across the room to the other wall.  Then get the baseboard and quarter round pulled up from around the cabinet where I need to move it over for the stove.  Maybe I can get my DS to get the stove out of the storage trailer at his barn and brought here one day in the near future..... I want to have the space ready for it.  Got to move some of the boxes in the kitchen, that I stuck there when I brought them here to unpack.... out of the space where the fridge is going.  I will go in and just move those boxes over out of the way, move the fridge, and then I can work on getting the cabinet moved over and the boxes can be unpacked as I go. 

So I am going in to do some work for a bit.  The weather is making my knees ache today.... took some stuff and they are still pretty bad.... trying to do stuff that gets me lots of breaks sitting.......got to get up and down to keep them moving... but more sitting than standing.
Got a mouse yesterday and another today in the trap in the kitchen.  That makes 10..... Have no idea where they are getting into the house.


----------



## Baymule

I hate Mousies! Mice get in our house too, I put out Just One Bite and they disappear. The portable building where I have a lot of stuff in, plus feed for the sheep, had a mouse explosion. I put out Just One Bite 2 days in a row and it all disappeared. I left a bar, in the wrapper on a shelf. I opened the door this evening to get feed for the sheep and the rascals had gotten into that bar, it was on the floor and 2 mice were chewing on it. DIE! DIE! DIE! MOUSIES!! 

Herd share milk must be a nice thing. There is a Guernsey raw milk dairy nearby and they charge $12 per gallon. There is a Jersey dairy about an hour away and they charge $6 per gallon.


----------



## farmerjan

Herd and cow share is done on the quiet here.  It is frowned upon but no one has tried to make it into a big issue yet... Most people just don't advertise it because no one wants it to become an issue.  Legally you cannot sell raw milk in Va.... so no one is acknowledging that there is any money exchanging hands.  One farmer that I used to test had laying hens, so all the "EGG" money went in the jar.......and the "eggs" sometimes were in liquid form....
I would have to do something similar if I didn't want to be scrutinized too much.  Raise calves, raise pigs, have layers;  they all consume milk ..... maybe even sell some vegetables.....  Still might if I get the knees done and I get the cows back.  Got the 1 heifer here that turned out preg that is a jersey/holstein that had better take a couple calves this year... got to get my other cow back from the farm that just sold out... she is dry due in April I think he said that I need to go get....  Got the other one that has 3 calves on her now, that needs to get preg checked so I know her status.... at least she will take calves... 
Re set the trap in the kitchen again.  At least I seem to be catching them.... no signs of mouse stuff anywhere.... 

Heading down the hill in a few minutes.  I kinda hope that the roads are iffy in the morning... I will cancel the PT pool appt.  I don't want to go out in the cold wet icy snowy weather  for that.  

Is the jersey dairy Promiseland?   That is where the Sharp Shopper had some milk/choc milk and eggnog from that was SOOOO good...it is a discount type store and so they get alot of stuff that is one time stuff.... over supply and such that gets sold at clearance prices.... but it was good eggnog and the midnight choc milk was good too.  Wish I had gotten more.  Oh well, now I am at least getting some good milk again.  
The Guernsey milk is just too high priced.... Beta Carotene that is naturally in it, is just not worth that much.   And this from a person that likes guernseys  1st best, then jerseys.....still too much money.    My jerseys milk was 5/gal    and that was fair.  I paid for feed and all, and the customers got a fair price.  Store milk was 2.99 to 3.99.... all they had to do is bring back the glass jars.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Same here with milk shares.   One farm has been quietly doing for several years.  Big following, keeps about 10 cows....a LOT of milk.   There used to be a goat share about 30 min from me, she got to a point of selling out a herd of a dozen or so...older and just wanted to stop.  So she did.   My girls produce huge.  If I had more available customers, I'd work it.   That getting started is the hard part.  While "officials" don't mess with you much, just not wanting any visits.   Have to be careful where and how you solicit.  Then pick up is an effort......

I can say, veggies are easier for sales...not as much scheduling, attitude and time !!!   Plus, I have this produce auction nearby, each week.   It is a place where I am thinking I may "find" customers.  This year I plan to have business cards with me....for my goat soap.  Last year a couple who buy there for their own veggie market stands expressed soap interests for that.  Since not part of things they auction, not a problem/conflict to privately sell to those who frequent.  Plus, easy to deliver product each week.  

We're both looking for from home pocket change!   It's hard to "say" retire, right???     we both have some work that we schedule pretty much on our time....even several days with no work.   Kind of ideal, really -- even with some days we must work and not truly want to go.  I find that as lucky, even if inconvenient.


----------



## Baymule

I would love to have a source of real milk close by. Not going to give $12 a gallon and not going to drive an hour one way to get it. The Guernsey dairy opened a store in Lindale for their milk and products. I should check it out, I know everything is high, but curious about it.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday afternoon.  Called early and cancelled the PT pool today, just didn't feel like doing it.  Slept a little more.  Knees ache in this weather.  I packed up a couple boxes, but didn't try to bring any up here with the rain and wet.  I did put some of the 5 gal buckets that were there in the yard, in the car, brought a few odd things up with me that I could load quick without getting soaked.  Got it out of the car up here and in the house.  Buckets outside.  I will try to give them a good washing out when we get a nicer day.  Forgot to take the dolly down there so put it in the car as soon as I got the other stuff out so I don't forget it.  

Rain and cold, raw feeling.... Some sleet too.  Got up here to the house and now it is starting to snow, but it is not alot, comes down for a few minutes and then gets more rainy.... Calling for about 1-3 inches now.  
DS worked last night but there wasn't any real weather ..... rain not the sleet icy stuff they had said.  He will have to work again tonight and the will have some roads to work on by the looks of it.  Roads were just wet before, and traffic is still really running normal speeds on the road now.... but I think that it is going to get nasty later.  I probably should go back down the hill but want to just work up here for awhile.  Going in to put a bowl of soup in the convection oven.  I am getting hungry.  

Propane guy called and wants to set up the  appt to get it done on Monday 22nd after lunch.  That will work for me.  PROGRESS....  let's hope that the weather cooperates.  

Yes, it is hard to give up the extra "pocket change"?   and after years of doing farms it is hard to break the connections.  But then I am getting sick of all the recent BS with the gen mgr and the problems with the billings etc.  Especially with the lack of getting things recorded.... the farm that I just got paid from the owner;  where the farm mgr has his cows on his own test,  his is still showing up on the new "do not test" list and they paid over a month ago, by card, over the phone and he has had it confirmed.  But he is still on the list.  No wonder he is so P. O.ed that he says he's done testing.  Besides that fact that he is fed up with the things at the farm on top of it....
I wouldn't mind keeping a half dozen farms... the ones that I don't have to do alot of set up.... but if I give up some I will have to give up all so they can find someone else..... I know that giving up some will not be an option.  Then that may depend on who sells out too.  The 220 + cow herd that is close, that has to be tested two milkings, is one I really would like to get rid of.... my meters are filthy when I get them back, I hate going in there 2 consecutive milkings,  it takes too long,  but that is one I would not be able to give up easily since they are so close to me.... Another reason to give up all or none.  It is nice to be able to schedule farms on my preferences... but it seems like they haven't been willing to be as flexible lately and I am getting tired of working around their changing their minds.

So maybe the vegs and eggs again, and maybe the milk thing would be an option.  But the milk will be demanding... something to think about seriously.  It is one thing to milk for the house, and let the cows feed calves too... another to have to milk and deal with the public like @Mini Horses says.  The vegs would be able to be done more on my schedule, and if the weather did not cooperate, anything that got old or overmature could go to the animals.  And surplus could easily go in the freezer or canned.   I did vegetables when I was working at the old flour mill and had the big garden there.  Just selling them there at the mill and it was nice.... all the excess sold pretty easy and I could bring home what I wanted.... except when the adult daughter would come and take what she wanted with no thought to the fact that they weren't her parents vegs.... she thought I was doing it for them.... they were welcome to take what they wanted in exchange for me doing all the work in the garden.... but I didn't think I was supposed to supply the daughters whims too.... and she would take LOTS of stuff.... 

Could do some chickens too, raised here, get them back fresh and then vacuum bag them here so there are none of the "not for sale" slips inside the vacuum bags that the poultry guy puts in because he has to.... I can kill and sell up to 2,000 a year here.... but can't take them to a state inspected facility and get them vacuum packed and then sell them... Such dumb rules.  Like the state inspected slaughter facilities that you can't legally sell 10 lbs of ground beef out of your half, but you have to take it to a USDA facility....  and costs more to have the animal processed.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  I got the kitchen floor cleaned and the fridge moved to the other side of the kitchen.... but the electric plug in for the previous owners' elec stove makes it stick out another 3-4 inches.... got to see if it can be removed, disconnected or dropped back down into the area below the floor,,,, something???? But I like the fridge better over there.  The wall plug that I wanted to use doesn't have the ground hole... just the 2 prongs for the plug... so I had to plug it into the plug on the other side where there are plugs under the top cabinets.  That means the cord up on the counter to that plug under the upper cabinet instead of just along the floor to the plug near the floor.   Can the receptacle be taken out and a ground type one put in?  I have no idea of anything electric. 

 Have to get the little cabinet moved over the couple of inches to allow for the gas stove to go where the fridge was.  It makes the kitchen look a little bigger without the height of the fridge kinda blocking that openess along that wall.  Need that pry tool from my son, or I might just go buy one for myself if he doesn't bring it to me soon; so I can get the quarter round and molding out of the way to move that cabinet.   And on the wall where the fridge is, it doesn't matter how wide the fridge is because there isn't a "space" for it to fit inbetween...just a cabinet on one side, open wall next to it. 

Did a sinkful of dishes/vacuum containers that needed washing and they are in the dish drainer.  Knees started to about kill me by the time I had done all that from being basically upright with no real bending them.  
Ate a bowl of a corn chowder I picked up at the Sharp Shopper the other day to try.  Figured if I liked it I would get more.  It was okay, nothing to get excited about.  
Been folding the underwear and compression socks that I washed and brought in the other day.  Hung the couple of shirts and folded a couple & put in the "yard sale box".  They were mediums ... not even sure if I have worn them in 20 + years.... must've been in with some other stuff that just got shoved in a drawer.  

Weather not looking too conducive to doing the down jackets & vests for at least another week or 2.  So going to shove those baskets against the wall in the utility room out of the way.  I have to move a couple of things around in the utility building here and get the plywood cut that I want to use under the freezers that are going to have to go out there.  Have that "part of the breakfast bar" that we took out of the kitchen that is in the DR that needs to go out there for now.... give me more room in the DR too.  

Making room in the utilty room to put a freezer (or 2) in there so I can move stuff into the cooler chests as soon as DS gets done with them with the beef he has taken to get killed, then move one or two here into the house and the stuff from them back into the clean ones, and then better organized.  I have found a new one that is now available... It is a Midea  and they have come out with a 21 cu ft size.... Convertible from fridge to freezer..... interesting concept for future use if I do a bunch of chickens and have to have a place to store them as I cut them up into parts too..... get all the freezer stuff moved and then could turn it up to use as a fridge once I get the other freezers moved and organized.  
Anyone have any experience with them?  Few reviews but all good....
Serious thinking to invest in one for in the house.....going to need another if we start doing more beef as DS said what are we going to do it we sell a half and don't have the other half sold... and I said that we will put it in a freezer til we find someone to sell it to.... have had ALOT of people asking... might start selling quarters... 
No interest for 6 months on my Lowes card... which is what I did with the DeWalt  combo set of power tools and will be paid off in a month.... have paid off most everything else now and will pay for the tree/boxwood work when it gets done..... seems like a good decision to make at this point.  Have no experience with this brand... might be wise to get the 3 yr extended warranty for 100 too.... 
SO  anyone have any opinions?    

Okay, going to head down the hill in a little bit.  Haven't been outside, so don't know what it is doing now.  Have not seen the trucks here on the road lately, either it is not doing much, or it is doing alot and they are busy on the main roads. Better go out and see.  

Stay off the roads in the bad weather areas and stay safe.  Hope that the cold doesn't cause anyone any real problems, just annoyances.


----------



## Baymule

It rained and stormed last night, then it froze. Ice everywhere. Tree limbs are bowed over. Three loud lightening strikes that shook the house. A pine tree got the top blown out of it at the pipeline gate. At the sheep barn, another pine got the top blown out and my big beautiful cedar got two huge branches blown off.  

We were going to go to Odessa this weekend to see the granddaughters, canceled because of weather. There was a 133 car pile up on the interstate in Fort Worth today. Can anybody say STAY HOME?

We won’t be above freezing for a week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay, that's hugely bad weather for your area!  Stay home, yes!!!!! 

Been some cold rains much of day here...getting colder at night and next couple days.  That vortex thing.....not invited.    Guess it's still winter.


----------



## Baymule

I’ll be outside in the morning with my wagon and two 5 gallon buckets, hauling hot water to the animals and busting ice for the horses and steer. Repeat in the evening.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday evening.  Came up to the new house a little bit ago.  Gravel road at the stone house was still snow covered but the paved roads are all cleared.  It was up to 32 at the stone house but getting up here the temps are in the 26-27 range.  Roads will freeze again tonight with the water that has melted from the salt and stuff. 
Haven't talked to DS as I know he had to work all night and will probably have to go back in tonight.  

I did a little at the other house but hadn't backed the car all the way back to the house last night so I wouldn't be stuck.  It is a wet snow again, and the ground was not frozen hard, so mud under the snow that is melting a little. 

I left late last night to go down to the house and almost turned around and came back.  I hadn't been watching the the snow accumulation and it was about 4 inches when I went out.  They had plowed the road in front of the house but it had been early and there was quite a bit by the time I went out.  Luckily they had plowed the road going down the hill and were plowing it coming back up the hill as I went down so that was good.   The dirt road had not been touched but I didn't have any problem getting in.  Had another 2 or so inches after I got backed in.

It has warmed up a little as it was melting a little, and the landlord was in and fed with his tractor and the tracks were a little melted when I came out.  No problem getting out except that it was muddy/slick in the tracks there near the house.

I had done 2 sinks full of dishes last night, and got 2/3 of the dvd's  unpacked and in the tower.  Going to go in and do the rest tonight after I do another sinkful of dishes.  Got I also moved the radio-cd-cassette player and the 2 speakers moved off the kitchen counter and got my Vita-Mix out of the box and all so I can use it.   Thinking smoothies now that I have real milk to use regularly.  It was a gift and wound up never getting unpacked when I moved so now I have to learn to use it.  One reason to get it unpacked... so I WILL use it. 

Really like the fridge over on the other wall.  Want to get the stove in so I can actually cook and start to actually live here. 

I'm hungry and going in to make something in the convection oven. 

A couple of bulbs blew out in the overhead light in the bedroom so have to get some new bulbs.  They are smaller sized.... have regular bases but the bulb is littleler.....

Sorry that you are all getting so much cold down in Texas..... we are not getting that cold and we are so many miles further north. 

Going to go rustle some grub...


----------



## farmerjan

Haven't gotten much done today, have had a real tough headache all day.  Don't get them often, but sometimes.  Kills any "push" I might have.

Didn't get too much done last night either.  Got on the computer and got caught up on some researching, e-mails, bill paying, and the different cattle forums I try to go on.  Think that sometimes the computer work gives me more headaches than anything else. 

Temps were 30-36 today so a little melting but cloudy and dreary.  Little bits of rainy mist all day.  Colder up here at new house, 27 a little bit ago.  Supposed to clear out this eve but then another system coming in and the same type stuff Sunday night - Monday..... another system for tues/wed.....  we might see actual clearing for NEXT weekend.  

Thinking that I am going in and do some rearranging in the utility room to get ready for a freezer so I can start emptying one at the other house, get the stuff up here.  Then since I didn't finish the dvd's, want to get that done this evening.  I did take the several smaller boxes down and got a couple more packed there.   Don't want to try to get the car back to the house in case it gets stuck with the muddy/snowy tracks back to the house.  So I will just pack some more so that I can load them one morning the ground is hard and I can get backed up there.  I did carry the  hand truck in to the house so that I can use it to move them all to the back door. 

Have to make some phone calls for testing this week.   Not going to call either of the ones with the bill paying problems.  They can call me when they get it figured out.  Have 5 that need to get done in the next 2 weeks so that's not bad.  The others can get worked in.  

Made some breaded popcorn shrimp in the convection oven before to eat.  Might heat some green beans to make it a little more of a "balanced" meal....


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  1:30 p.m.   Got up here about half hour ago and had to take shovel and use it like an edger to break ice on the walk and steps.  It was slicker than anything last night when I left.  It has melted a little on top, so like a skating rink... walked in the snow on the lawn and it has a real crunchy crust.  Did get the ice off the steps, but the forecast is for more of the same for the next 24-48 hours.... It was 38 at the other house and barely 34 here.  The trees and shrubs here have an ice coating, very pretty and shiny... and TREACHEROUS..... 

It was very foggy this morning with the temps just above freezing and the snow/ice on the ground.  28 up to 38 at the other house.... still fog here everywhere and doubt it will clear off with another bunch of rain/ice coming in for the next couple days. Probably won't get to 35 here with the elevation.  Makes a big difference here.  

Got alot of the dvd's sorted but quit early and went down to try to sleep off the stupid headache.  Didn't have it this morning.  Sometimes I think I sleep wrong on my neck, maybe trying to find a comfortable position for the knees too?  
So I am going in to finish the dvd's after I do another sink of stuff that needs washing.  Got a few things rearranged in the utility room but want to finish that today too.  

I guess I am going to see if I can get the car backed up close to the door off the porch at the other house and bring up another bunch of boxes.  I am finding some food stuff that is so far out of date that it is going to get tossed... 
Next is the cupboard with some of the pots/pans/baking dishes and such.  I have not done anything about shelves in the lower cabinets here, so it is time I get serious about that too.  More and more I am realizing I really don't like carpentry.  

But first things first, going to find something to eat for a late lunch here while I am washing some of the kerosene lamps and chimneys and get them on the mantle and out of the way.  Have another bunch of vacuum canisters that need washing too.  This sink is small so can;'t do alot at a time which is a pain....
Ground is still white up here, but showing more rocks/dirt/grass down at the other house.

I don't know if VDOT will work again tonight.  They were out last night salting the roads when I went down the hill. Probably   will work if this misty crap keeps up as it will freeze on the roads and tomorrow being Monday, work week for some although it is "Presidents day"....

OH by the way   HAPPY VALENTINES DAY to everyone.  Hope that you have a nice day with whomever your valentine is .....


----------



## farmerjan

Got the stuff in the utility room moved around to get a freezer in there.  Got all the laundry in the respective carry tubs to go to the laundromat;  big machines for the down jackets and will do a few more  big machines worth;  jeans and quilted shirts and such,  while I am there for simplicity of getting it done.... maybe end of the week?
   Ate some more shrimp and some green beans.   Spent a little time on here looking up info on the impeachment acquittal....
.  Going in to the LR to work on finishing up the dvd's and getting things in there situated for moving the corner hutch, desk, couch, and all the rest sometime when it gets firm enough to get up to the house with a car and/or truck.  Boxed up some of the vacuum canisters for now, clean, so that I can wash some more stuff.   Making a list of things I need to get next time I am out near stores....

Anyone see where they are having record snow and cold in Germany....the "home of the largest solar and wind power" generating... used as an example of how good it all works..... and they are having to rely on "FOSSIL FUELS"  for heating  because the solar panels are not collecting and the windmills have been unable to catch enough wind to operate.... that there are massive numbers of people that are having to do without electricity and heat and the same in Russia.....

More and more people really getting bent out of shape over the shut down of the leases..... and the pipeline shut down and the jobs that are lost NOW.... with no new ones on the horizon..... no plan to help this be a transition to a new type of electric generation.... 
And the record cold in TX may lead to rolling black outs as they try to conserve electricity in areas where it is not been interrupted due to the snow/ice.... because of the huge increase in demand......and they cannot keep up with it with the decrease of generating plants due to some closures?????


----------



## Ridgetop

Happy Days for Biden and AOC!  They will put a spin on everything and ignore the bad news of people freezing to death without power.  I'm glad we are bringing firewood with us to Yelm.


----------



## farmerjan

I feel so bad for those of you "down south" that are getting this biting miserable cold.  I know that you are not used to it,  nor are many of you even equipped with the kind of clothes to deal with it.  We are not as cold as you, but this misty foggy type weather we are getting is making for treacherous ice.  Haven't talked to DS but by the weather forecast, I assume he is working or maybe going in as they are calling for it to be an icy glaze on many surfaces.  I have not been outside, I will go out and start the car in just a little bit. 

Got the dvd's pretty much all put away and a pile of duplicates and some that are duplicated in "collection" dvd's.  Gives me quite a pile to have for sale.  Some of these I have bought off Ebay;  in bulk lots, when there are some that I want.  Much cheaper that way and have gotten some that I wouldn't have bought probably and watched and enjoyed over the years.  I am sure looking forward to getting the TV up here and the dvd player and all, so I can sit and watch.  This would have been a good day to watch and sort through some stuff that I just boxed and brought up... Oh well...
 So many are not that expensive;  so I don't mind that I have doubles.  I will ask DS if he wants to go through the duplicates and then the rest will get boxed for future sale.   I did not get them all catalogued, like I wanted.... but at least now they are where I can go look quick if I am on the internet and see some that catch my eye.  

Got a few more things washed and the clean stuff in a box to wait for me to get the cupboard moved so I can then get stuff into vacuum pack bags and canisters to use.  

Making a list of things I need when I am out... and phone calls I have to make.... 

If this weather keeps up, I will not be testing.... I have no intention of going out on roads that will be refreezing when I get out of the farms in the early evening.  Don't need it, not going to get the car banged up, and the truck is worse than bad on the roads when it is slick without a bunch of weight.... and I am not going to load stuff in it to get wet or icy when I can just use the car back and forth to the house.  

Don't think I can get the car back to the house close enough to load a bunch of heavier boxes, but might be able to carry some stuff.  It can wait until it is doable,  I do not need to be slipping and sliding all over the place.  NOT going to break any bones from a fall on the ice... and I would fall sure as shootin with these knees not being very flexible right now.  

Pool PT on Tuesday at 9:15 a.m. ????? likely not if the weather does what they are saying.....

Tues is my DS birthday.... I think I have a card in my stash... He texted me and said he had something for me for Valentine's day and would drop it off at the house..... I didn't do anything for Valentine's because I usually do a combo card/candy/gift or something.  I haven't gotten him anything yet.... not sure what to do at this point.... but I will think of something before Tuesday.   

Just went out and started the car... coating of ice on it, so I am sure that he will be working again tonight.  Steps were a little slick so I walked out on the lawn straight off the porch instead of going to the end and down the 2 little steps... This is ridiculous.  Looked at the weather forecast and it is supposed to stop and just some foggy mist until 4 a.m. then another  bout of "light wintry mix"....  and into Tuesday..... then another bout on Wed / Thurs..... 
Well, can't do anything about it but just be careful and deal with it.  
The one farm told me the birds were going out last wed and I said that I was not getting any while the weather was so cold as I had no way to keep them warm.... SOOOO GLAD I don't have any to deal with.  They never would have survived in this cold after being in a climate controlled house.... would not even attempt  to run electric cords out there for heat lamps or try to carry water in this ice with these knees.  DS is having enough trouble getting around with the big 4wd tractor to get hay fed.   

Heading down the hill in a minute when the ice is off the windshield....


----------



## farmerjan

Oh .... forgot.... Happy Anniv @Baymule  to you and DH....


----------



## Baymule

You are right, we are not equipped for this kind of cold. This mobile home is not what I call sustainable, no other source of heat, all electric, not how I like living. I’m more of a wood burning heater or free standing propane heater type, at least for back up. It will be Saturday before we see any relief. Just gotta survive until then. My main worry is the animals and keeping them watered. About to get my second cup of coffee, then suit up and go outside to face the elements. 6-8” of snow outside


----------



## farmerjan

Monday, early afternoon.  It was 38 and misty rain earlier... stopped for now but more coming in tonight.  A real muddy mess out there.  
Snow  with a crust on top still here.  Was icy on stuff last night... roads not bad last night and actually dry roads down at the stone house.  But wet again this morning.  
DS said he had to go in at midnight last night since it was supposed to start after 2 a.m.  He has to go back in tonight at 8 p.m.  calling for more cold rain/ wintry mix tonight.   Then some more serious crap Wed/Thurs.....Warming a bit and maybe actually some real sun over the weekend.  

I feel for all of you getting all that snow in TX.... No plows, nothing... and all the cold.  You are 20 + degrees colder than us here. 
I would rather have the snow than this icy stuff.  We are more able to deal with the snow.  And if it was colder we would be able to get around better.

DS had to cut a fence to let the cows into another field because he could not get up the hill with the 4wd tractor.... We are talking a BIG 100+ HP tractor... 4wd... with a front end loader with a hay spear... 
It is so muddy, it kept sliding sideways, and when he tried to go straight up rather than along the hill.... the tires were digging halfway to China.... NOT GOOD.  Said it will take alot of work to try to fix the ruts.
So he cut the fence finally so they can go into a "flatter " field.  He can go in that one a different gate, and the "road" up there has had gravel put on it over the years so he can get up the smaller, more gradual hill/rise in the ground.  We had talked about a gate in that fenceline.... it's a place we rent..... to make moving cows easier.... guess that it will now be a gate there.  Not the way we planned but gotta do what you gotta do.  Owner won't care..... better than him sliding into the fence and tearing a whole section out....

So here I am at the new house.  Got a couple of boxes packed with pots and pans last night but not able to get it into the car so just getting stuff packed up.  It is a muddy slick mess.  
Going to go in and get the boxes and all cleaned up out of the LR.... pack the duplicates in one box so my DS can look through them.  Also going to go in and get the clean stuff out of the dish drainer and do another bunch.  I hate to do dishes at night because there is no working light over the sink.  Got to do something about that. I see a light and have to get up on the ladder and get the bulb out and see if that is the problem... it is florescent, and I know they still make the bulbs.... it is hard wired to a switch so not as easily replaced..... would have to get someone who does electricity as I will not tough that sort of stuff.  

So I will go get something constructive done.....


----------



## farmerjan

Haven't done all I wanted but got some other stuff caught up.  Phone calls and texts to farmers;   set up one farm to test on Wed.... another I said that tomorrow would be better as far as the weather was looking but haven't heard so doubt I will be doing them.  
Pool PT in the morning... not wanting to go out in the cold but skipped last Thursday so I need to.  

Propane hook up set for Mon,  22nd.... all depending on weather and if they get behind again. 

Don't have any idea of when I will get the car back to the house close enough to load some stuff so just making a "pile" of boxes.  
Did some more dish/vacuum container washing.  
Put away some clothes that had just gotten folded and stacked....

Rain here this eve.  no ice but temps are right at 31 so..... I am going to quit and go down the hill in a few minutes.  Got to get up and get going out earlier,  than I have been,  to be at PT at 9:15.  Got the list of things that I have been making, so will probably go do that and then came back to the house.  
I have to leave early Wed,  to go get the meters that I had left at the other farm that I was going to test last week.... I was not going to make a special trip up there.... it is a little out of my way as it is, but I have to have them for the Wed aft farm, and I need to be at the farm to set up @ 1 so we can be milking by 2 or before.  I want to make sure that I can be out of there before 7 in case of the possible weather coming.   Might be nothing.... but I want to be home and done before it starts.... supposedly after 9-10 pm....
Let's hope that there isn't much ice tonight.


----------



## Baymule

Going to -1 or -3 tonight. This is breaking records back to 1909. We just don't have this kind of cold, so don't have equipment to deal with it. We have another ice storm coming Wednesday.


----------



## Bruce

We need pictures Bay!


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday eve.   I had a day that was nothing like what I had planned.  Got up early so that I could go to Pool PT.   Had a msg from the farm that I had texted, the night before that I did not get an answer to..... they said it would be fine to go test this afternoon.....SOOOO change the plans. 
 Got all the clothes together for testing that I had at the stone house.... Came up to the new house;  got the sample bottles in the car.  Got the hoses I needed, overalls and everything loaded in the car and left to go to the PT.   Texted the farm where the meters were,  and said that I was coming to get them today instead of tomorrow because I had a farm that wanted to test today.   Did my PT, and then left there and went to the store like I had planned.... got the light bulbs for the ceiling fan light..... cat food and other stuff.... left there, went to get the meters from the farm.  Then went to the farm that I was going to test to get set up early.  Got the meters set up there and then made some phone calls and texts to other farms.  
Texted the farm that I usually get the couple of samples from.... that I send in with this herd... and told him that it was a last minute thing, and that if he would get a sample I would give the cow a milk weight equivalent to last month.... and I would get the sample on the way home.  He said one cow was dried off so it was only 1 sample right now....and that it was fine that she has about the same amount of milk as last month.  
We milked/tested and then had to get the computer stuff done, had some glitches to get worked out.... Then I texted the other farmer that I was leaving,  stopped and got his sample and then came on here to the house.   Brought the samples in, and will pack them in the morning....I will get what I need for the farm tomorrow.... have to get different hoses and change the brackets on the meters, get sample bottles ready for them.  

I made a bowl of clam chowder.... canned..... but it was hot.  I will be going down the hill in a little bit.  At least since I don't have to go get the meters tomorrow, I won't be pushing quite as hard. 
Deb texted me and said she had stayed at the farm through today and was going back this evening and would feed the horses before she left.   I will do the horses tomorrow before I go test since it will be after dark when I get done and coming home.  The bad weather is supposed to start after midnight.... so I will have to see how the day goes on Thursday.   Since I normally go there every other day, it is not the end of the world if I don't get in there on Thursday.   I will monitor the weather.  

Have a pt appt for Thursday.... expect that if it is icy it will get cancelled....  
One weather report is saying maybe more snow..... most are saying snow changing to ice/sleet.   Temps are going to maybe hit upper 40's and 50 by the first of the week.   

Hopefully DS will be able to get in and get some feeding done tomorrow if the ground is hard.  He texted me and said he has to go in tonight at midnight.  Have no idea why the HE// .... he needs a decent nights sleep.  I have next to no respect for the boss..... the wind is dying down so hopefully no wind damage/trees down tonight.  The only good thing is that he should be able to get some feeding done early while the ground is hard.... then go get some sleep because I know they will go in Wed night.  Hopefully he will not have to go in until midnight again Wed night.... This weather is supposed to continue through Thursday night so I am sure he will be working again Thursday night.... It worries me a little bit with all the night hours and the time he has to put in to do the feeding with the difficulties with the mud and wet..... 

Time to quit for the night.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> We need pictures Bay!





			Snow! In Texas! AGAIN!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve.   SAD DAY,  Talk radio host Rush Limbaugh passed away.  He had been fighting terminal stage 4 lung cancer for a year.... I enjoyed his thought provoking show. 

Got up here to the house and got the hoses loaded for the farm today and then changed all the brackets on the meters.  Came in and get all the samples packed.  Got bottles in the trays and everything loaded in the car.... dropped the samples off and went to go test.  Was all set up and ready to go and we were milking by 2.  right at 200 cows, done milking at 5 and then I got the computer stuff done, everything worked out good.  Had to wait for the meters to run through all the wash cycles, but was loaded and ready to leave by about 6:30.  Stopped in town on the way and went through the drive through @ Kentucky Fried and got a pot pie for  dinner and came on down to the house.  
Got here and got all the meters out and into the container that I store them in, in the carport.  Got the hoses unloaded and put in the  plastic tote.  Samples in the house and I am going to pack them so they will hopefully go out tomorrow.    Car is cleaned out so that I am going to load some boxes when I get down the hill, so they will be ready to come up with me. 
I did not get to the horses today, that is the only thing that I really need to make sure I can get in there for tomorrow.  Worse comes to worse, I will call DS and see if he can run down,  in there,  on his way home from work.  He had to go back in tonight at 8.  He said that they opted to just stay on the night hours last night since everyone was getting used to it and to switch and then have to go back on it tonight with the forecasted storm, would have been harder to get used to.  They got some trees cut and cleaned up after that were dead, so maybe won't be a threat to power lines.   Problem is most all the rest do not have the feeding to do that we do with all the animals; so many get more sleep than he does.  The automatic 4wd with the bale bed is still not running, or I would be able to do some more feeding.  But I think that DS doesn't trust me to get it done without tearing something up and I am not going to fight him.

So, that is about it.  We are supposed to get anywhere from 1 to 6 inches, mixing and changing to sleet and/or freezing rain...... just a mess.  The worst is there is supposed to be quite a bit of the ice sticking to the trees and such, and the wind is supposed to pick up and that will be the problem with limbs/branches/trees coming down.  Power outages if it gets windy most likely.  Temps are supposed to be in the 30's ..... but the next couple of nights back into the teens.... then warming after Sunday.... 
I know that y'all in Texas are more than ready for it to warm up..... I sure will be glad to get back up to normal 20's-40's.... and we haven't had all that you have had to deal with.  Just that we are more equiped, so these past 2 weeks have been a pain but not unheard of.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday.  Was 28 when I looked at the thermometer.  
We had about 2 inches of snow, then it started coming down as a sleety mix.  Got quite a crust on the top which actually is pretty good.  
Last night I loaded the boxes in the car that I had all packed up.  Figured it was better to do that when it was dry.  I had gotten the car back to the door so not a problem.  
So this morning, I got dressed and all, and had to scrape/brush the ice and snow crusted on the car, let it run a bit to warm up the windshield after I got the bulk of the ice crusted snow off.  It was thick, and required some good thumps to get it to break into pieces that I could push off.  The dirt road has not been touched so I decided to come up the paved road, and it had been plowed at one time, but was still covered and a bit slick.  Slow and careful and no problems.  I went to do the horses first thing, hoping that with the underlying snow that I could get down ... and mostly hoping I could get back up the driveway..... There was about a 1/2 inch ice on the latches for the gate into the field... had a wrench in the car that I used to bang on it and break it up so that I could get it open.  Gave them some extra grain and the one had gotten 2 of her straps undone for the blanket, but she is a sweetheart so no problem to get them reattached.  
Had a little bit of slick coming up the hill, could feel it losing traction and then it would go down through the ice to the snow so got out okay.  Came to the house, backed right up to the porch and got the boxes unloaded and into the house with the dolly.... put the car over in the driveway part so that part of it is under the carport.  Then came in and have been doing a few little things.  Got to get the samples packed to go out.... don't know if UPS is running here today.  I tried to call my bank to straighten out a change of address, and the recording said that due to the weather they were closed today.  

It has pretty much stopped any precip right now.  Radar looks like it is pretty much gone but more possible coming in tonight.  Temps tomorrow are supposed to be in the upper 30's near 40, then teens for Fri & Sat nights,  low 30's Sat during the day.... but then WARMING up to the 40's and low 50's for next week.... YAY       Please.  

I am sure that no one will be more glad to see that than those in Texas.....and the ones way up north will be glad to see  temps increase too.  They are having colder temps than Texas,  even though they are more equipped to handle it.   I will be glad to see the ice gone... but it will get muddy with temps raising that much and that fast.   
DS was feeding out 10-12 rolls to EACH  field at a time when he could get in the fields with the harder ground.  And with the cold and wet the cattle are eating hay like it was going out of style........We normally figure that one roll to 15-20 head per day.... and they are going through 1 1/2 times that.... He is feeding 10 rolls every 3 days to many of the places....like the "nurse cow field" where there are 20+ cows, 5 adult heifers,  and 15 calves... and they are going through 10 rolls in 3 days.  Normally they would go through  2 rolls a day. 

He also caught a young cow with her first calf on her, when he went in the field to feed..........SUCKING..... on another young cow with her first calf.  So I have a sucker in a full grown cow.  I may try to put a nose flap on her to try to break her... but she is on the short list.  Out of one of my favorite cows that is no longer here.....  STUPID DUMB B%$#H....... He said that the calf was sucking the cow on her side like normal,  and the adult cow was sucking her from the back.🤬🤬🤬  Haven't had that in several years.....

Thought that I had PT today but it is tomorrow.... calling for more ice tonight so will see how things look in the morning.... whether they call to cancel.... appt is at 8 a.m......

The 225 + cow herd closeby that tests 2x wants to test next week....the one that my meters are filthy when they get pulled out of the parlor...... and another one called.  So I have the 2x herd on Tues eve/Wed morn, and the other on Wed afternoon......The one on Wed aft.,  doesn't need meters so I won't have to rush to get them from that farm.  

Okay, got to get the samples packed.


----------



## Baymule

BAD COW!! She just screwed up, she's a goner! Can't have THAT in the herd!


----------



## farmerjan

Was going to head down the hill then got on another forum and lost track of time.  So I am going out to start the car since it has been parked since before noon.  Don't even know if it has been doing anything out there.   

Got my schedule already changed for next week.... will test the one time herd on Tuesday A.M.  instead of Wed pm...not wanting to do all these mornings this time of year.  I don't mind in the summer when it is cooler early in the morning....  then still have to go to the other herd Tues aft/Wed morn.....
Did not take the samples up to send out UPS.... next to no traffic on the road.  They can wait for tomorrow.  So, I haven't been out of the house all day except for when I came up..  Got to get some sleep so I can go to PT in the morning... maybe they will call and cancel if we get any of the  rain it is still showing.  Got this one "band" of weather supposed to go through and then clear off some.  
Nothing out there today but the ice covered snow is like concrete....  Oh well...


----------



## Baymule

I'm finding out about that snow/ice thing........ LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Ahhhh  @Baymule  that "snow/ice thing" is the pits.  But a normal part of life up in the mountains and the more northern states..... "NORMAL"   and this year has been anything but normal for you down in  "the  South"..... sorry you had to learn all about it the hard way.  I am just thankful that you did not lose your power through this like so many of the other Texas cities and towns and countryside.  

We didn't get any more weather last night. I got home and washed my hair so I don't smell like a cow barn for a day or 2.....Went to bed.   Got up at 6:30 this morning,  still clear out there so got dressed and came up to the new house and got all the tubs of clothes to take to the laundromat after PT.  I ached but he said that I had better "straightening" of the knees today.....but I really ached after....
Went to the laundromat, and got all the big blocky clothes done and the down vests and jackets.  Put the down stuff in the dryer while some of the other clothes were finishing up.  Only waited an extra 10 minutes after the last load finished washing, and most of the stuff was done and the down stuff mostly dry.  Brought everything home and hung all but a small amount on the line to dry.  Hung the down stuff, hope it will get better fluffed with a breeze blowing through.  Have about a 1/2 tub that didn't fit on the line so they are draped in the house.  I also did a couple of big bulky bathrobes, all sort of stuff like that.  The forecast was for some sun today, and tomorrow.... it was warming up really fast and the sun did mostly come out this afternoon.  I imagine it has gotten up into the upper 40's - low 50's, today.   Really so NICE to see after the snow/ice and the warm up felt like spring.  Now the forecast winds has moderated to breezes, a little colder tomorrow but sun again.... and Sunday again.  Then some rain for Monday.  So, I  should have plenty of time to get the clothes in between Sat and Sunday..... I will be really glad to get all that stuff cleared up; put away and put into totes etc.....

I also did all the barn jeans, long sleeved shirts, etc.... so will have clean clothes to start back testing next week.  All except the overalls, they can wait......

 I also went and dropped off a couple of buckets at the farm where I get milk,  for him to fill one for me in the next day or 2.  This way I can just trade off buckets now,  instead of  having to take one and meet him to get milk... he can leave it in the fridge there....

Then I went to the coop and got the back windshield washer blade, and the bulb in the back replaced.  I can get the washer blade replaced there cheaper than I can just buy one and they put it on.... noticed the bulb was blown and don't want to get stopped as they will be looking for stuff since they need the income.....
Then I dropped the samples off.... and I am here....Going in to wash some stuff in the sink.... got some boxes  I can unpack.  I will put the dolly back in the car to take back down the hill.....I want to take the vacuum with me so I can start to work on cleaning some stuff.  I need to get some other boxes too.... don't have many left.  I think there are a few here that are emptied.... gotta look.  

I feel more like doing stuff here today.  Guess that PT helped with the attitude today.... the hurt is more of a good ache.... some days it just makes me want to sit and never get up.  I also think that the sun coming out has really helped today.  Warming up and blue skies and warm feeling sun really helps.  

Just realized I did not eat  but one meal today... no wonder my stomach is growling.  I think I will go in and see what I can make to eat, and do the dishes.  The sun is coming in the windows by the sink.... can't wait for the boxwoods to be gone..... they are running behind due to the weather... but I expected that... so not the end of the world....
Hate to say it but I will have to pay another month rent... so that I can get everything cleaned up and the big stuff moved.  The snow/ice  the last 3 weeks has just made it impossible to get it all done.  But I am basically okay with that now.... I know how much I can/can't do.... it could be worse.  It was not bad getting back to the house the last 2 nights... but I doubt I will get close unless it is late this evening when it gets cold since it warmed up and is soooo wet and muddy again.  It is what it is.  With DS working for the last 10+ nights in a row, and the problems feeding, I would not even think of asking him to help as he has had to get some sleep.  So, I will try to go back to getting stuff loaded  and moved a car load at a time... and then he can help with the big stuff one dry day.... if not then I will try to get a mover... the guys I wanted to use cancelled on me... so that has put me off my hoped for time line.   😞😞😞..... It will get better.... I have to believe that there is a plan somewhere here....

Stomach is very unhappy... gotta go get something to shut it up....


----------



## Ridgetop

Ugh!  I'm shivering just reading all about your snow and ice!  In Yelm, large piles of gray stuff everywhere.  It is snow, just dirty snow.  been raining but with dry spells so we are able to get stuff done.


----------



## Baymule

I’m sorry that you have to stay another month in the old house, but I certainly see the reasons why. You will have all but the biggest pieces moved by moving OUT day. You are also putting things away when you move them and that is much better than a pile of boxes moved all at one time. You are adapting to situations as you go and in the end, this will be a much more satisfying move for you.
My husband has seen that we are disadvantaged in this mobile home and is actually in agreement in moving. And now he thinks it a good idea to move onto our sons land. This storm and the threat of no water or electricity has done me a huge favor.
Now he is seeing that this place in the over priced area we live in can pave the way for us building a much more sustainable home. We are at the mercy of the elements in this mobile home.
We took my mom to Franklin Louisiana for her 83rd birthday. A couple had bought the ancestral plantation home, Hickory Hill and were going to restore it. Long story for another time. But we were struck how, in 1810, they used what they knew to make a comfortable home. Walls were 18” thick, made of brick. House was 6’ off the ground for cooling breezes. Front door lined up with back door, each room’s door lined up with the room across the hall, windows in each room lined up with windows across the hall. No matter which way the wind blew, there was a breeze in the house. It was 3 stories high. We marveled at the construction.

We don’t need a 3 story high house, but we can sure build better than what we are currently living in. I have ideas rolling around in my head...... Y’all can feel sorry for BJ now cause I’m gonna drag him off on another adventure in another couple years. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

,@Baymule  somewhere along the line, I am thinking that we are doing this backwards....More and bigger projects at older and older ages..... Aren't we supposed to do this when we are younger so that all the hard work is done by the time we get older so we can ENJOY it and not work so hard????  I mean, I like to do things, but the "have to" work all this hard to just get things decent????
I think that @Mini Horses  did it right... she has projects and all, but all the basic "real hard stuff" was done when she was younger so she can now do the "putter" projects as she sees fit. 
Talking about your mom's ancestral home makes me think about the stone house I am moving out of.  18" thick granite block walls, 4 chimneys/fireplaces for heat.....tall ceilings for summertime heat relief ..... the house has so much potential.... I hate going off and leaving it in some ways because I can see what it could be.  But the current owner, bought from his uncle years ago, won't do anything more than he absolutely has to and neglects that even.  His kids will just sell it off and I only hope that someday, when that happens, that someone will want to restore it.  If it is not given some care soon, it will be needing some major stuff.... It is still very salvageable at this point.


----------



## farmerjan

So, Saturday near noon time.  It got cold last night, ground froze hard after the wam spell and, and considerable melting yesterday.  It is colder today, as they said, with a good breeze out there.  All the clothes were still on the line when I came up so that is good.  The partial cloudy/partial sunny skies are supposed to clear out to mostly sunny this afternoon.  Not near as nice as yesterday, but still is nice to see "bright" out there rather than the cloudy, darker, dreary snowy rainy stuff.  
I forgot to hang one tub/basket of clothes yesterday.... It has several pairs of jeans and other stuff.... I had pulled the car out next to the clothesline in the snow yesterday, and i shoved this around in the car when I was taking the others out.  Guess it is okay since I ran out of room on the lines anyway.  So later on, if the sun gets a little brighter and it warms up a bit, I will take these out and after taking down other stuff, hang these to dry tonight and tomorrow.  
The "tubs" are big plastic totes with handles, like they use for cleaning out barn stalls and such.... got them cheap last year and they are stackable and if I use them for something else, it is not the end of the world.  But the nice thing is I  am not worrying about a wicker basket breaking and the plastic laundry baskets are just crappy.  Granted these are rigid, but they don't take up much space when I stack them. 

So I am trying to organize things a little more.... I have to get the "spice cabinet" moved, so that as I wash things and just generally clean/dust/wipe down etc., I can put them back in there.  Thinking I might see about taking the truck down the hill this evening.  I have to go out and start it, it has been sitting for over a week.... but all the snow melted off it yesterday and if it will start, then using it to bring up a cupboard or 2 would be good. There are 3 that are completely emptied out.   If I get up here before the ground gets too soft then I can back right up to the porch and unload.  Then do a thorough cleaning job before it gets put in the kitchen.  Have to see how I get along today.  There are boxes of stuff from the cupboards that there is no sense in unpacking until I have the place to put the stuff the way I want.  

House is chilly today. Getting down in the teens will do that with only the space heaters to keep it warm.  Electric bill is really showing it.... I will be so glad to get the propane heater in the LR so that I can use it to direct a little heat into the rest of the house and cut back on the electric.   And to get my kitchen stove in here...... It will help to 
heat" the house if I cook/bake some things too.  

So, time to get to work here for a bit.


----------



## Baymule

I guess you are right, we are supposed to have our nest built by now and only have to feather it up once in awhile. But that ain’t how it is. You and me just keep on tackling stuff like we’re football players or something. Sometimes I think I’m ADDHD always looking for a new project. Now I’m thinking I want to build a house. BJ is resigned to his fate. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

Yay!  
I have decided that the Elkhart area is where we want to locate - will we be neighbors?!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Yay!
> I have decided that the Elkhart area is where we want to locate - will we be neighbors?!


My son has 35 acres in Houston County, outside of Ratcliff. I am working on BJ. LOL LOL Elkhart is in Anderson County, next door!


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## farmerjan

UH OH  sounds like trouble to me!!!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Double trouble!  FUN!


----------



## farmerjan

Heading down the hill.  I have been watching a movie on the computer because of course I only have the dvd's and not a tv or anything up here....

Getting cold out, looks like 18 on the thermometer already.  Think that tonight will be the coldest this week, then sun tomorrow and a little warmer tomorrow night.... in time for some more "wintry mix"....

One of the clotheslines broke, but the ground was still hard and some snow, so I took down half of the dry clothes, 2 big baskets full, and rehung the ones off the down line and hung the ones I had left and they will be good and dry tomorrow.  I probably could have brought in more but 2 was about all I could take with the cold.  Even with the sun out I don't think it got over 40 at best and there was a breeze.  Didn't see hardly any melting anywhere.  
Got most of these clothes folded and put away.   House has been cold too, I feel a slight draft near the floor and cannot find anywhere it is coming in.  Not alot, but enough to just feel cold. 

Car is warming up, there was frost on the windshield.... a hot shower is going to feel good.


----------



## Ridgetop

How can your clothes dry on the line when the weather s so cold?  I would think they should freeze instead.


----------



## Baymule

With the sand we have here, everything is so dusty that if I hung clothes out on a line, they would wind up dirtier than before I washed them......except for maybe now........


----------



## Ridgetop

Wet clothes on the line in Texas right now WOULD freeze solid!  LOL  

But with no heat you have to hang them above the fireplace.  Now we know why pioneers wore their clothes for several days before changing them.  And only toted and heated water for baths once a week.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

I do love my washer and dryer!


----------



## farmerjan

Hey.... to all disbelievers, they actually do freeze dry!!!!!  Really, they will get stiff if the temps are really that cold... but they really do dry. If there is no humidity in the air, they will dry fairly well.    It was in the mid 30's when I hung them after PT on Friday, but the sun was out melting the snow so got up in the 40's I think.... then it was colder Sat but sunny, and much breezier.   And today it started at 14 or so, and the sun was out early.  Clouded up by early afternoon, but a little breezy.  They are dry and the jeans are really pretty "soft" as are the t-shirts, and sweatshirts. 

When I was in CT when my son was born. I hung all his cloth diapers on the clothesline several times a week.... they would get stiff and then by late afternoon they would be softer and usually dry or just a little damp.... I could finish drying them inside if I had to.  
Gets a little cold for the fingers... but I still prefer them outside,  to out of a dryer. 

I came up the hill awhile ago. Dropped off a couple coupons that came in the mail for my son.  Scrap metal here has gone way up and the coupons were for another 1.00 per 100 on top of that.  He has taken 3 loads of scrap metal in the last 2 weeks and has another old truck loaded on the trailer, and says that he has maybe one more load to go.  He has taken over 5,000 lbs each trailer the last 2 trips.  He has taken a couple of old trucks off  "Doug's"  farm and alot of scrap metal junk laying around.  Scrap metal was down to $2-3 /100 lbs... and now is up over $6./100... so each load has brought in the neighborhood of $400+ per load with the coupon for the extra 1.00/100 lbs.   Makes it worth the time and fuel to haul it down there and cleans up things.  Also dropped off his birthday card since I haven't seen him all week.  Then went and got milk from my farmer that he had in the bucket ready for me, then came to the new house.  I went out and took all the clothes off the line, it had gone from sunny early to mostly all cloudy and getting colder and damper.  
Came in, got a sandwich and am going to fold the clothes and get them all put away and a bunch in the totes for future sale.  Got that tote that didn't have a lid (that I bought a couple weeks ago for $1.00)  and I have 2 lids from other totes,  that the bottom part has cracked and split... so just have to wash one and then will be able to use this tote.  The handles are the same so I am sure it will work.  Then I am going to go in and do some stuff in the DR... have some more paint and supplies to go in the "understairs" pantry/storage for the time being.  Til I get it opened up into a complete under stairs storage area and then I can change it around a bit.  But at least the paint won't get frozen or anything.  
I also am going to make enough room to get the little kitchen bar we took out, that is just in there for now, moved out to the porch and then into the storage building until I decide what to do with it or take it apart or something.  That will give me a  6' wall on one side,  to put more stuff from the other house and make it easier to get into that storage pantry door too.  
So time to go do some of this and then I will have to take a break for the knees.  They were sore yesterday, and now with the colder dampness they are starting to ache.  If nothing else, I will be glad of warmer weather for them to not ache so much.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

farmerjan said:


> Heading down the hill.  I have been watching a movie on the computer because of course I only have the dvd's and not a tv or anything up here....
> 
> Getting cold out, looks like 18 on the thermometer already.  Think that tonight will be the coldest this week, then sun tomorrow and a little warmer tomorrow night.... in time for some more "wintry mix"....
> 
> One of the clotheslines broke, but the ground was still hard and some snow, so I took down half of the dry clothes, 2 big baskets full, and rehung the ones off the down line and hung the ones I had left and they will be good and dry tomorrow.  I probably could have brought in more but 2 was about all I could take with the cold.  Even with the sun out I don't think it got over 40 at best and there was a breeze.  Didn't see hardly any melting anywhere.
> Got most of these clothes folded and put away.   House has been cold too, I feel a slight draft near the floor and cannot find anywhere it is coming in.  Not alot, but enough to just feel cold.
> 
> Car is warming up, there was frost on the windshield.... a hot shower is going to feel good.


Do you have any incense? You could watch the smoke plume and use it to pinpoint the draft.


----------



## farmerjan

@Larsen Poultry Ranch Got a candle here at the house.  Might take that and see if I can see the flame bending... no incense but that wouldn't be hard to get maybe tomorrow.... It just feels like a colder air along the floor... no real breeze... just colder air.  Have that at the rental house in the bathroom and finally found it along the windows.  I suspect it might be these windows.  Even though they are new(er) windows... they don't have storms... just double paned.  I grew up with storms and am a big believer in them.  Might see about storms down the road to help with the heat loss.... Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Hey.... to all disbelievers, they actually do freeze dry!!!!! Really, they will get stiff if the temps are really that cold... but they really do dry.


Yep! It isn't just heat that dries things. The clothes will dry from desiccation and any breeze that might be blowing. If it were just heat you could dry wood in an enclosed shed. But it won't dry in there very well, a nice breeze blowing between the pieces is what dries them. 

Has anyone seen this form of stacking wood to dry? There is a hole in the middle and the pile creates its own draft through the sides and out the middle.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve never seen wood stacked like that. Sure makes sense, the chimney effect.


----------



## farmerjan

Interesting @Bruce .  I have never seen that.  Makes sense but looks like alot of work.  Still it looks nice.  I guess that just putting it in stacks between 2 trees, or some sort of uprights,  will be my thing though. 

Monday.... it was 28 and we started getting snow/sleet around 6 a.m..  It was really snowing at 8 when I left to go to PT.  Roads were slick and had really accumulated.  I came out of PT to mostly rain and the roads had been scraped in some places.  But then got down here nearer to the new house and with the elevation, was back into sleety stuff.  Then I get to the house and there is my mailbox knocked completely off the post.... REALLY.... they just fixed the dented part so that it would close again from hitting it last week.  The arm (4x4) that the box sits on is knocked completely out of the post.....This mailbox has been here for over 15 years.... 8 years with no one living here even... and twice in a week it gets smacked......
We were getting all snow/sleet mix for a bit, then it changed to a real snow "downpour" for a bit.  Now it is a little rain and foggy as it warms up.  This is supposed to be out of here by this afternoon, some more rain.... then maybe some changing over to snow???? They don't really know. 

DS just called... so P.O.'ed.... they are sending half the crew home at noon to come back in tonight at 8... So he got his 8 hours but the day crew is staying til 8 so they are getting 8 plus 4 overtime.... and if they go in tonight at 8 and it clears, they are to go home at 4 so only get 8 again and totally break up his sleep again.  He has had it out with the boss a couple of times over this inequality lately.... and working when they really don't need to be there at night a couple times....and because they did not have the contract help come in at 4 , and the roads got so bad, that they had to call them in at 6:30... and the boss had the nerve to say well, they really didn't need them,.... but the state police had called because of the road conditions and the vdot guys could not cover all the roads that the contractors covered, with it coming down so fast all at once,  and the roads being cold enough that it was sticking and slick...
He just was fit to be tied.... and I don't blame him.... that the boss was basically reading him the riot act for calling in the contract trucks, then the boss came in early and called the rest of the contract trucks in..... because he had gotten a call at home about the condition of the roads....  .  He said, 'I did the feeding I needed to yesterday, I am going home to sleep.  I will be back at 8 and I am not answering the phone to anyone from work once I leave here today'. 

This boss is one of the ones that gets promoted to the next level because no one else wanted the job and he just is not  "boss"  material.... he has a few more years til retirement.... DS does not want the job.... he is looking around... he is tired of the bureaucratic bs....it's been coming.... I am surprised he has lasted this long.  I think that he is trying to stick with it for a bit because of trying to buy "Doug's farm" ..... if that ever gets done, then he is going to do something different I think.  He has 7 more years to being eligible for early retirement.... he said that he was going to stick it out 2 years ago when he had 9 years, but lately I don't think he cares..... he can wait to take his retirement money and do something else in the meantime.  He has had other offers.... and has had the one doctor pushing him to take disability due to the headaches and such from the work accident a couple years ago.  Well, he needs to just get through this trying to buy the farm. 

So, it is just crappy out.  I loaded several bags of junk and took it to the dumpsters on my way to PT.  I have to get together my bottles for tomorrow morning.  I am going to assume that the roads will be okay by morning to go test.  Then I will have to load all the meters and stuff for the afternoon 2x herd tues aft and wed morning.  I got all the clothes off the line yesterday and got them folded yesterday eve.  Will get them all put away and that will get the totes packed so I can get them out of the way until yard sale time.  Then I am going in the kitchen and see about getting some more stuff washed. 

Talked to the propane guys and have rescheduled for Thursday to try to let it clear and dry a little here.  There is snow and wet behind the house where they have to go in underneath and it will be a mess to try to get the tank behind the house and all that.  If we have a couple days for it to dry up a little it will be easier and might not tear up the yard as much.  A couple more days will not make or break things.  It is supposed to be sunny for the next 4-5 days, and warm up into the 50's,  so hopefully will be alot better for them to get in here.  They would have trouble today and even tomorrow with the wet. It will take a day or 2 for the snow in the yard to melt and the drive in from the road is all ice right now. Don't need the propane truck getting stuck either.


----------



## Baymule

I'm sorry that your son has to deal with an idiot boss. Hope he can hang in there long enough to buy the farm. Changing jobs upsets the credit report and lowers the score.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay..... like you @Baymule , we have had a weather turn around.... but not as drastic as yours was.  It is sunny, and melting out there.  Going to be in the 50's and maybe hit 60 tomorrow????? But then the forecast is for some heavy wet snow on Friday night....

  You can't make this crazy weather up.  


Yesterday I worked here a bit.  Went down the hill and it was just cold enough to get the ground firm and the snow on the back road hard and rutted and crusty.  28 when I left this morning and in the mid 40's already.  Sun is out and things getting muddy.  It'll be a real mess in a little while as the ground under the top mud softens up.  I imagine that the majority of the snow will be gone between today and tomorrow.  

Tested this morning and have to get the samples packed and the bottles in the trays for this afternoon.  I already put the meters and the hoses in the car.  
Went down the hill and got some of the "scrap metal" together as DS is going to get the old freezer that is outside and can get the rest of the metal so he can take another load.  He did work last night so is off today.  He will go home this evening and sleep "normal hours"  tonight and maybe the next couple of nights, but will most likely have to go in to work on Friday night.  

So not much happening today.  I will not get anything done here today and then tomorrow I will try to do something after I get out of the barn tomorrow morning.  I have to be in the barn around 2 this afternoon to set up, and won't get done until after 7..... then have to be back there @ 5 in the morning.    At least I will have tomorrow afternoon to enjoy the sun.  
I have to get the battery charged on the little truck.  It is dead, so I know that it really does need to be replaced.  When I expected it to not start, it did.  But it sat and it went dead.  So I will run the cord out to it and put the charger on it and maybe tomorrow I can take it down the hill.  I would like to maybe get the cupboard out of the kitchen and into the truck.  I can take it out the front porch door and back the truck up on the lawn to the front porch steps. I will not get it back to the back door with the mud that will be there today as it all thaws out. 
 DS will have the 4x4 I think... he said he is going to try to put a chain around it,  and pick up the freezer onto the back of the bale bed of the truck... with the "arms" that pick up the big rolls of hay;  then put it on the trailer with some other stuff he was going to load.  Better to do it today when he is off and it is not so cold and miserable out there.  Since he will not have to work tonight, he will be good and tired tonight and be able to get a good nights' sleep. 

So, time to get samples packed and bottle s ready.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday eve.  Got done testing and came by here so I could eat the half bowl of soup left from last night.  I  ache.... milking went a bit better than normal,  tonight... they were more focused on getting the cows in and getting them done. The 2 "girls" (early 20's) didn't stand around and yak like they usually do.  Still, I was there on my feet from 2:15 to nearly 7, from set up to leaving.  I will be back in the morning....5 a.m. and mornings always take longer because the cows have 14 hrs of milk .  They milk at 3 pm and 5a.m. instead of what most call "12 and 12 "..... they are a 10 and 14.  That's the time between milkings.  Many farms I have are an 11 and 13.... 5 a.m. and 4 p.m.    or something similar.   But when you do something like 10 and 14, the milking after the 14 hr interval is always slower because they make more milk.  
Regardless. it will be a long morning..... Oh well, that's part of it. 

I am going to head down the hill in a few minutes so I can get a little more sleep than last night.  

Did see the landlord this morning for a minute and told him about things not getting as far along as planned, due in part to weather and such.  He said that was not a problem, that He didn't mind how long I stayed..... of course not, as long as he is getting more money... but regardless, I am renting it so he is entitled to his rent.  I hope to get the one cupboard moved.... maybe tomorrow or Thursday so I can work on getting it really scrubbed out and cleaned and then I can get several of the boxes of stuff emptied and put in there.  Get some of the other stuff I have, like rice and other stuff, put into the vacuum canisters and put on the shelves too.   Might try to get a few more "bulky things" moved too if they aren't too hard to get out the front door.... gotta remember to take the one old blanket with me too.  It is in the car.  

Samples were sent off earlier when I left to go test too.  Tomorrow I will have to spend some time and get the computer work done and then pack all those samples and get them sent out.  At least I will be sitting to do that.  

 Okay, I am done with the soup and ready to go down the hill.   I am beat, and have another one of those stress/tension headaches again.  Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed morning...I went to the farm and tested and got done out of there about 9 or so. Stopped at the station that had gas still at 2.39.... used my rewards card and got $.20 off a gallon up to 20 gallons..... Didn't need much but was still glad to save that much.  Came here to the house. 
 Then got a call from Deb and she is not coming out to her farm until late tomorrow instead of today.  Wanted to check on the conditions, and told her that we had that crappy icy stuff Monday but it is getting alot better, but will be MUDDY with the snow melting, and the possibility of some wintry mix for Friday night and then we might get 3-5 days of RAIN....    So, I will go up in a little bit to feed the horses today; probably when I go take the samples.  

Like @Mini Horses , we need more wet/rain/precip right now like we need a hole in the head......The snow still on the ground should mostly all melt today.  It is sunny now and up to at least 45 or 50.... going to 60's.......It is wonderful..... but it is soggy underfoot. 

I just hooked up the cord to the little truck with the battery charger so it can charge for awhile.  Then maybe I can use it later and go to the stone house and get one of the cupboards moved later. 

So I am going to start working on the computer and entering all the milk weights from the farm I did and then get the samples packed so they can go out today.  Then I want to try to get a few things done here today.  I need to enjoy the sunlight today.  I got a good night's sleep, not long enough, but I never moved a muscle last night I don't think.  I need another night like that.   Tomorrow is pool PT  but I don't have to be there until 10:30.....and they are supposed to come do the propane lines and hookup tomorrow afternoon....

Gotta eat something.... stomach is growling!!!! PBJ will be fast and easy so I can get on the computer for work.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday afternoon.   HOORRAAY   I have propane!!!!!!  Guys came this afternoon and put in a tank, ran the new line for the kitchen stove, and a new line to the fireplace heater in the LR.  It is lit and ready to go.  The weather has warmed up so much that the heater isn't even on, on low..... I had to turn it up a bit to get it to light..... but it is working.  Cannot believe it... finally.  So hopefully we will be able to get the kitchen stove in here soon.... I think that then I will feel like I am getting "moved in" .. to be able to cook and all.  

I went to bed about 9 last night, slept til nearly 7.  I was tired, and hurting from testing.  Of course PT doesn't make me feel great, but that's life.  I do feel  a little better this afternoon even though sore.   

Truck battery had to be put on the full charge this morning before I went to PT.  Didn't take the trickle charge overnight.  But it was good to start after I got home from PT.  So, I will take the charger with me and take the truck down the hill to try to load some stuff to bring up tomorrow.  We aren't supposed to get any rain or weather until later Friday.  I will have to replace the battery though.  But maybe it will do okay for a bit.  DS said he has one that he thinks will work good.  The bigger diesel trucks have 2 batteries and he said the one truck has one battery that he thinks is bad, so he is going to replace both and I can have the good one for the truck.  If not, then I will just get a new one.  But he said he would replace both in the diesel, so it starts without putting too much stress on one.  The truck can start on one but it puts more strain on it and can wear out the starter by cranking longer and harder instead of quickly starting.  He said if that's the case, then I may as well get the good out of the battery that is still working right.  Whatever works.  He said otherwise he would keep it and it won't help it to just sit.... and if he has to have it for something else,  then I can just get a new one.  But batteries will "go down" if allowed to just sit and never used.  Hopefully will get it switched in a few days.   I will keep the charger with me just in case when I am at the other house.  Plus I always keep jumper cables in every vehicle.....

I went and ran the car through the car wash today since the roads are dry, to clean off the salt and stuff from the last few days and would rather not drive it on the roads if we get rain/sleet/wintry mix tomorrow and get it all dirty again.  But if I have to I will.  
Plus the truck gets better mileage.... Gas went UP AGAIN.... 2.45 - 2.49 gal now. And diesel is up to 3.25 on road here.  Totally ridiculous.... and it is going to get worse.   Car is getting 20-21 mpg and the truck regularly gets 25-27..... 

It has been sunny and very nice today.  In the upper 50's which feels like a heat wave.  But just nice.  Clouds coming in tomorrow again, then the ???? tomorrow night and changing to rain for the weekend.  Next week is looking to be a little cooler but no precip that I can see.  That will help with moving more stuff. 

So, I am going  in to do some stuff in the kitchen while the sun is coming in the windows and feeling cheerful in there.  Got all the pots and pans from the other house that are in boxes to wash and then put away.  Need to clean up the floors a little from all the in and out; then take the vacuum down the hill.  Might be a good few days to do some cleaning in the other house.  I would like to maybe get DS to help me load the corner computer cabinet/hutch so I can get it set up in the LR and some things organized there.


----------



## Baymule

Gas! Heat! You can cook now! at least when you get the oven hooked up, you can cook. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Headin down the hill.  Did some dishes, emptied some boxes.  Spent some time on computer catching up with a couple of the forums I go on.  Read the information pamphlet from the gas co.  Ate a bowl of cereal for supper... not very productive tonight.  Tomorrow is another day.  Knees ache from PT as I am trying to push a little in the pool sessions to get more flexibility with the lack of "gravity" ... I feel it later in the day.  Gotta get the blanket out of the car so that I can maybe get a cupboard or something in the truck tomorrow.  Got some boxes packed too and I will take the hand dolly with me too.


----------



## Baymule

I wanted to move a room at a time when we moved here. That's not how it worked out. I barely finished the floors, we closed on the old house and moved 3 days later. It was a madhouse. Not at all how I wanted to move, but that's what we did. Crazy. The way you are moving is a MUCH better, MUCH more organized than slam it in the truck madness we did.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

If it makes you feel any better about your gas prices, I paid $3.69/gallon yesterday when I filled up, regular gas. Luckily my car has a small tank and it's usually under $40 to fill it. I usually have to fill it every week and a half.


----------



## Bruce

Small tank usually means better overall MPG so at least you are getting more miles for your money.


----------



## farmerjan

@Larsen Poultry Ranch , I know that gas prices in CA are usually always higher anyway.... but OMG...... that's $1.00 more a gallon at least. 

Just a short post as I am headed to town to the stockyard.  There is a "cow sale" tonight at 6.  About 35-40 head of cows that were supposed to be sold 2 weeks ago but the weather the past 2 friday's has prevented it.  So the last 3 days have been warmer and drier.... and they got the cattle out to the stockyard.  Farmer is losing this place that he has had rented for years, and is selling the cattle there as he just doesn't have room to absorb them into his other places. 
BUT..... it started snowing about an hour ago and it is coming down thick.  Small flakes, air is getting colder but this is supposed to change to rain later and then warm up.  It was 36 this morning, but has not gotten over 40 and is getting colder again.  Cold "wave" going through, then warming into the 50-60's tomorrow and rain.  2 more little waves of rain to go through, but maybe 1-3 inches of rain by Monday when it is supposed to move east and then dry up again.  But 3 inches ...really?????  In February????
We haven't had as much as @Mini Horses in the east, we had snow several times that they wound up with mostly only rain.... but 2-2.5 inches precip in Feb here are normal....If you figure that we get about 10-12 inches of snow for each inch of rain....... and we have had about 2.7 inches of actual liquid precip..... so a little more than normal..... but this rain coming......
I sure hope that it is not a portending of a dry summer as it seems that we have seen often in the past.

I am going to go to town for the sale.  DS has to go back in to work this evening @ 8pm.... he has been feeding all afternoon to get into places because it might be really bad if we do get all the rain.  I am not going to take the truck and trailer, told him that if I do buy any we can go back and get them tomorrow.  No good reason to take the trailer and deal with snowy roads when we can go back tomorrow..... and if I don't buy anything, then it is better to only take the car.  I am not going to take the truck because  the car is heavier than the 2wd if there is much snow on the road.  So I will have to wash it again.... besides, I would rather have the car down the hill and pack stuff in the back where it will be dry....
Deb came out to the farm and brought a bunch of boxes she had... flatter type but fine for packing some stuff in.  I called to check because I was going to go feed the horses if she hadn't, when the snow started.  I loaded the boxes in the car to take down the hill, she had just fed and was filling the water tank.....
Okay, leaving to go to town.  Hoping that the snow isn't sticking to the road much...fields are white in the 2 hrs it has been coming down.


----------



## Mini Horses

We've had about 6.5" of rain this month, raining tonight thru Mon in some amounts each day.  Been a muddy mess!!  Now more.  Made sure I had hay and feed stocked and up close to feed areas in the trailer, barns, etc....save myself driving in/on the slick, soggy places 2x a day.    

Hope you get a couple good cows at a great price!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, home from the sale.  The cows were not that great.  The greater number were "FM....full mouth"... which means anywhere from 6-7 to 10+ years old....there were quite a few that were "BM...broken mouth" or "SM....smooth mouth".  BM means that they may have a few teeth, SM means that they basically have no teeth.  BM and SM are basically OLD cows.... what we often call one and dones.....calve out that year, let them raise that calf and then sell them in the fall.... sometimes we will keep the calf if they are real nice, but basically we just sell both.  It is a good way to make some money if the cows have a good year, milk halfway decent and raise a decent calf.  Of course the cow can die calving, or the calf born dead, or whatever.... If we buy one and dones, we like to buy them with the calf on the ground already.... at least you are past the chance of losing them during calving.....
I bought one cow/cf pair that was actually in a 2cows/2cfs group but the guy that bought the other cow didn't want this one because he said it had a long back foot.  The calf was decent, looked like the cow has enough milk to raise the calf.... FM cow... paid $900.... which might be too much.... but she was 1100 lbs and had decent flesh.  Then I bought a single BIG   Hereford cow with a heifer calf.... weighed 1305 and only paid $750 for that pair.  She was in good condition, calf looked good. Both have heifer calves... not worth as much as steer(bull) calves will be in the fall as 500 lb feeders.... but I also watched some 450 lb heifers bring $1.48 before the cow sale.... which is about $.20 more than they have been bringing... so that was very encouraging....
There were a few that brought less, most in the $900 range with calves, a couple in the $1100-1350 range and a group of 3 that had bull calves that brought $1750 which was way over priced in my opinion.  Nice enough but way over what I felt they were worth.  There were a couple that brought 650 and 750 with calves, but they had next to no udder, the calves were small and looked like they just weren't getting a belly full of milk... no point in bringing home cows that would raise mediocre calves.... a couple were really thin cows.... and they brought more than what they were worth. 
You have to look at these older cows and figure their cull cow value .... you want to pay very little over pound cow price.  The black one I paid over cull price... she weighed around 1100.... so that would be $.85/lb which is really too high since cull cows are bringing $.45 to $.60 right now.  The hereford weighed 1305... so at $.50/lb she was worth $650... so she is good.  Both are full mouth cows.... we will go get them in the morning, bring them home and run them through the chute, vaccinate them and probably worm them... and check their mouths ourselves.  Then determine if they have a chance to get bred back or just will get put out on good grass in the spring and let them raise their calf and gain weight and get sold in the fall.
There is another cow sale in 2 weeks, 25 cows that are starting to calve now....due with  2nd and 3rd calves.... they will probably be high... but we will go and see.  Those kind of cows you can pay 12-1300 for and they will pay for themselves in a couple years... in normal years.... we will see. Those are cows you buy with the plans to keep them around for 6-10 years.   Not buying them at 15-1800.....
I told DS that 2022 would be the year for bred cows and heifers to be high.... overall throughout the country the cow herd #'s are declining as many heifers went to slaughter.... Then this whole covid crap has thrown things into a tailspin.... It is so hard to do the gambling on the "cow cycles" that are no longer "normal".... I hope we keep some of the heifers we have on feed and breed a bunch come  this June/July,  for spring calving in 2022,  and sell some bred heifers or sell off some cows that are mediocre producers.  Spring calving heifers and cows bring more than fall calving ones usually.  

So, it was still snowing good when I came home and there was even a little settling on the road here at the house.  It is supposed to change over to more rain  in the early morning hours.... Then warmer and rain tomorrow morning... just cloudy for the day then more serious rain Sat night and Sunday.... can't do anything about it so we will see.  
I am going in to empty the dish drainer and maybe do some more dishes and empty a box.  Got a bunch of boxes in the car from Deb and a few from here to take down the hill.  Will work on getting them packed.  I could not get the "spice cupboard" moved by myself to bring up on the truck.  I did bring up some boxes though.  Then I went to get the meters from the farm I tested Tues/Wed and drop off his jump drive so he can put the info back into his computer.   They are on the back of the truck getting good and wet so that I can take my hose and wash them off since they do such a crummy job before they pull them down off the milk line.  There were several that had splattered manure all over them from where they wash down the parlor floor and it gets splashed on the meters, and they won't go through and wash off the meters last... I will hook up the hose if it gets as warm as they say and just wash them down myself, then put them in the "box" I store them in under the carport.  So I figured it
best to leave them on the truck for now to get good and soaked.... make the manure easier to wash off the outsides.

So that's about it for tonight.  I will get up and get going in the morning so I can go get the 2 cow/cf pairs, and DS will be getting off work and trying to get a little more feeding done before it gets any wetter... I think he got most of it done except the silage in the bunk in the barn and the old cows in back. It is muddy but there is a "bottom" to the mud where he has to go so didn't try to get that all done today.  Plus he has to go pick up 1/2 a beef that was I took in a couple weeks ago to get killed and deliver it.... so if I go get the cows and he does all the rest, then we can work them through the barn when he gets caught up.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that you were able to get a couple of cow/calf pairs. I hope they do well for you.


----------



## Mini Horses

Big ole Hereford !   Did she have a black calf?  I know that black brings more there, so a lot of angus bulls used.   Personally, I like the hereford coloring.     

I see you're still getting too much "wet" also.   However, if the temps would stay up our grasses would be awesome!!  Some of mine is showing promise for early pasture cover.   That would be nice.


----------



## Baymule

My best pasture got burnt by the ice, snow and cold. Oh well, it will come out ok.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses the hereford actually has a hereford looking calf on her.  It is a heifer, so will see how she grows out.  Most here will run a black bull on rwf cows to get the bwf calves.... and have a neighbor that put a hereford bull in with his one group of black cows and has a bunch of bwf calves being born now.  The "hybrid vigor" seems to really grow good and they sell pretty good too.  Glad that the hereford calf is a heifer, as it would get even worse discounted at the sale,  if a steer.  If DS gives me any grief about it, I will pay for her and if the calf turns out good, keep it for a replacement.  
He finally called me this morning and is on his way back from taking another trailer load of scrap metal that he had gotten loaded the last couple days.  Then he is going to get the 2 cows/cfs.  I had told him last night that I could go this morning if he wanted, just call me when he got off work.... he could have started the truck ....sometimes it doesn't start good since it needs the new battery, and it hasn't been started since the real cold when I took the beef that morning..... but when I just talked to him a few minutes ago,  he made it out that he "had to get back to go get them and hoped he made it by 11".... you know the whole self sacrificing thing..."I have so much to HAVE to get done".... then got rather short when I said that I told him I would go get them if he had called me earlier..... SO WHATEVER.... he can go and I asked if he needed me to come to the barn to run them through the chute and he said he didn't know which house the shots were at, so he would call GF since they are going to work on the sheeps' feet in a little while..... AHH HAA.... the reason he is being short... he has plans with her and doesn't need me......

I didn't pack but a couple of boxes earlier because I wanted to get up here to go get or help with the cows.  Wasted effort to hurry up here.  I carried one out and a big dill pickle jar that was in a small deli store that I bought off them years ago.... the kind where they had the pickle jar on the counter and you could just buy a big ole fat dill pickle out of the jar... Reminds you of the old general stores type of thing.  I could carry them out to the car at the house but was not going to try to carry much else with the wet, mud, and mess. 
   So I am going in to do some dish washing, have a couple of boxes I want to unpack,  then get the vacuum canisters boxed until I need to use them as I get the "food stuff" all figured out.  

We had about 2 inches of snow and then it must've changed to drizzle.  The sun is trying to come out, and it was right at 30 when I came up the hill.  Fog at the new house with that "transition" temp.  Supposedly it was going to be cloudy and a little bit of showers all day.... then more real serious rain this evening.  The snow that was on the tree branches is falling off/melting. Roads are fine but it does look like they may have put down some grit/salt last night in some places.  Some snow on the one dirt road where it always takes forever to melt due to not getting much sun.  

So, time to get in the other room and get something positive done. Will see how much standing I can take this morning.


----------



## farmerjan

Just for anyone's info.  Milk prices paid to the farmer dropped this last settlement check.... they get one  early "partial payment" ( it is an estimate based on the previous months' shipments) and then a settlement (payment) for the rest of the actual milk shipped for the month.  Prices went from 19.25 for the last couple of months DOWN to 16.85 .... per 100 lbs of milk.  About 12 gallons (x8.5 lbs per gallon=102 lbs)..... and they are paying more for the hauling as of the first of the year.... 
We were getting 17.50/100 lbs back in 1989, on the farm I was milking full time on, when I had my bad car wreck.  Fuel cost was half, parts and equipment cost half or a third of prices today.... they actually could make a living and have some money to put back for emergencies....the cows didn't milk as much as they do today, so they were shipping less milk.....but they weren't killing themselves to stay at the top end edge to just stay afloat.

And gas here went up to 2.45 and 2.49 at the 2 nearby stations and on road diesel is over 3.20/gal now.  

I just got propane at the house.  They got the new lines run and the tank set up with 25% in it on Thursday,  and said they would come fill it in a day or 2.  Found the slip in the door Friday aft.... 2.39/gal for propane.  The fuel oil was 2.13 to fill the tank to have here....2 weeks ago.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> And gas here went up to 2.45 and 2.49 at the 2 nearby stations and on road diesel is over 3.20/gal now.


Curious. I think gas here has now gone up to $2.69 (haven't bought any since the end of October) but it seems off road diesel is usually about the same price as gas. On road is a fair bit higher.


----------



## farmerjan

Just got home from testing because the farmers wife asked if I would like to eat some dinner.  Just scrambled eggs, ham and fried potatoes... but it was good, I didn't have to come home and find something or make a pbj sandwich.... they ask me a couple times a year.  I'm gonna take them a chicken out of the freezer as a thanks.  Then we did the computer entries, everything matched and that was it.  
Talked to DS a couple minutes on the way home to see if he was going to help at the big 500+ cow herd next week.... it is a morning, and with so much going on, he said that if Geneva could do it that would be better. So I will text her tomorrow and see how her week looks.
  DS is now wanting to get the cows out of the last pasture and get the steers sold.... this Friday if at all possible.  We are supposed to get rain tonight and most of tomorrow into Monday morning... then a break, but now there is a 50% chance on Wednesday..... I would also like to get the cattle out and get the steers sold.... and the cows preg checked. I told him that we needed to look at the heifers at the barn and any we don't like, need to go too, while the prices look pretty good.... and we needed to think about some of them getting bred in June/July for spring calves next year. I would prefer July so they have April or even May calves.
The one good thing is, is that we KNOW that our 2 bulls that are "easy calving" do throw nice smaller calves so they can get bred to calve at 24-25 months... which is a little younger than I usually calve them at.... but I want spring calves on these heifers. Anyway... he is in a push to get these animals out now since he talked to another of the guys at the stockyards (auctioneer) and he said that they were doing pretty good and it looked like prices were going to drop because of the grain prices continuing to climb. Of course, the fact that I have said that they need to go before they get too much bigger is not relevant.... .  I'm just "mom"....

So, the plan is to get them out of pasture on Thursday if possible.  Let's hope there is little or no rain on wed.... originally there was supposed to be a good  4 day dry stretch.... 
He did say that the 2 cow cf pairs I bought were good.  The hereford is a BM (broken mouth)  old cow, but the calf is doing okay.  She will be getting silage now so should really do better.  Oh, and @Mini Horses  the calf is a bwf.... not rwf.... It is a dark reddish black  but will shed out black I am sure.  The black cow is more solid (full ) mouth.  We will see about her.  They both got a triangle 10HB vaccination and the calves got blackleg.  Let them get some hay and silage in them and then when it comes time to move to pasture, can make a decision on the black pair.  The big hereford unfortunately will be a one and done... but she s ehouldasily gain a couple hundred lbs.... she is not skinny at 1300 lbs but is lean.  And she will have a good summer of plenty to eat and no aggravations.  
So, I am going to go down the hill.  got the "dolly" where I will trip over it so I can put it in the car and hopefully get the car close to the back door and then I can bring up some boxes tomorrow in the  car (dry).  Will see about getting the meters washed in  the back of the truck if it is warmer and then they can get put away.  Then I will drive it more. 

I did get another small box emptied and stuff washed.... even at 1 at a time I will get them done and stuff more organized.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad the pairs you bought meet son's approval. I guess you did pretty good for a "mom"    

I'm also glad that your son talked to the auctioneer who told him that now is a good time to sell. Good thing he has somebody to go to for advice besides "mom".  Now get those cows and steers rounded up, loaded and on their way to the sale.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday. late eve.   Didn't get to sleep til way late so was late getting up.  Came up to new house and packed the samples from Sat night.  Took the snow/rain washed off,  meters out of the back of the truck and got them in the storage box and all the hoses put where they should be.  I try to keep them together by length so I don't have to go through50 hoses everytime I go somewhere to test.  Parlors are different set ups, pipelines are different heights below the cows, brackets are in different places... so I need several different lengths. Anyway, got them all situated.  Did some "work" computer work, and then took the samples down to drop off.  Was going to the  monday stock sale with DS but he couldn't get off work  and he called and there weren't but about 30-40 head since it was so wet.  DS talked to the owner, told him what we were looking for and gave a top limit of price.... and then I came back to the house to do some stuff.  DS calls me about 3:30.... says that the owner wound up buying us some stuff, so we had to go get them.  He asked if I wanted to ride along so I went.  We were talking about the plans to get the cattle out on Thursday... he is getting 2 guys to help haul them out of there.  Everything is coming out.... the steers that are going to the stockyard for Friday's sale will hopefully get hauled in Thursday afternoon.  He also wants to haul in a bunch of heifers too.  If we take in 50 head total, we also get a $5 per head discount on the selling fee.... so he wants to make 50 head.  If we get that many out there will be alot less to feed and alot less to make a muddy mess too.  
The mud is sooooo bad.  
Then we will also have alot less animals there to have to shuffle around so we can get the 25+/- cows pregnancy checked.  Any cows that are not bred will be going to the sale too. But they can all be taken in on Friday morning... they will all go on the ticket as far as the total is... but he had better plan on 50 head of feeder calves just to be sure.  
So we are going to look over the heifers, and make some decisions who will stay and who will go.  

2 of the ones that were bought today are heifers and one is pretty nice.  She was well below what I think she was worth.... and we are contemplating keeping her to breed  with the rest in June/July.  The other one is not bad either but she seems to have a little bit of a stiff back leg.... don't know if it got bruised or injured, or if it is something wrong with it.  Have to look at her a little bit more.  There will still be a few more oddball calves that will be "sell" calves, so won't hurt her to stick around for a little bit longer.  We are going to get the bulk of the calves out, and then the littler ones will have a chance to maybe get a little more feed and be ready to be sold in April when smaller "hobby type farmers" are looking for a few "grass calves".  

Anyway, we came back to the barn and worked 8 bull calves in the 500-600 lb range through the chute and banded and gave tetanus shots to.  A couple of them might very well match ours so we will see if the testicles will be ready to cut off by Thursday night.  We use the "callicrate" brand bander..... it is a much stronger, larger, type band that you use a larger "tool" that cranks the elastic tight crimps it together with a metal piece,.... it cuts off the circulation FAST and they get numb very fast... I much prefer it over the little green "cheerios" even though we do use them too.... But this will cut off the circulation in like 1/2 an hour to where I have seen calves go back to eating like normal within an hour.  The "sac"  then will shrivel up but if the band does it's job, the sac is cold within 2 days and you know that it has worked right.  You can then actually cut off the sac below the crimped band and that is the end of it.   If you do cut them off, you don't have to wait for them to fall off and you do not get the smell from the decomposing tissue.  The other thing about this is that you don't run the risk of having a retracted testicle because there is no way you can miss the size of these.  So no chance of a "stag" animal.   So we will see how they look and may or may not hold them over for a bit.  They are pretty nice calves.  

So that was my afternoon.  Not at all productive at the house, but we did get a chance to kinda get on the same page on some of this stuff.  I will not be able to help haul cattle thurs morning as I will be at the 500+ cow herd testing, with Geneva helping.  Was going to do it tomorrow tues, but it didn't suit as well.  Plus I have PT at 10:30 tues , so better I don't cancel.  Then I can get the paperwork all together for the cattle, copies of what they will be moving so he can make sure he has all of them, and a list of all the calves so we know what belongs to whom  Actually on the steers it isn't a problem as I am pretty sure I only have 1 in that group and it is a charolais cross so smokey grey colored.  In the heifers I do need to get the list updated so that we know what we are looking at.  I think that there are 2 or 3 in there that are mine. There are a couple of calves at the nurse cow field that can be sold, but they will not be going this Friday.  They will be with the next group whenever they go.  I have got to get them to start coming back in for feed.  

The rain fizzled out about 9-10 a.m., thankfully.  It was cloudy and grey all day but there was a wind so it was helping to dry it off a little.  The proposed rain for wed looks like it will not happen now so he should be good to go if we get a little drying out .  At least the snow is gone off the shaded side of the driveway.  Turning around up there will be a PITA as they will not be wanting to get off the roadway most places.... but if I am not there then DS can't b#@#h at me for getting a truck stuck.  
I will be back by 11 or so, and the one guy has to leave by 2... I think it will take them several hours to get all the cattle caught and then moved.  So I will probably help haul a load to town late Thursday aft.   It will take 3 trailers to haul all the ones he wants to sell, and he wants to take them to the sale so they are not out in the mud Thursday night if at all possible.  I'm all in favor.  If one of the 2 guys helping brings his trailer, and we have 2 then we can do it without the other guy who has to leave.  If I was here Thurs morning, I would probably help haul too, but let them do it.   
28-29 the next 3 nights then mid 20's the rest of the week at night.  Days in the 40-50 range.... no precip for at least a week or more.


----------



## Mini Horses

We're supposed to have about a week of sun and no precip, too.  Can't wait!!  😁   I have Fri thru Mon at home and looking for something DRY......can only hope.  Have two goats bagging, March kidding begins.  Gotta get some stalls ready.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like a busy day coming up. Even better is that DS has help and it ain’t you! LOL LOL Good luck on the sale, hope y’all get good prices.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday, 2 pm.  I got up, went to pool PT and had a good day.  SUN IS OUT ......BEAUTIFUL...... light breeze today but not near as much as yesterday.  But that wind yesterday did help to get the ground a little dried off the top.  It got down to 27 last night so ground was hard this morning.  Then the sun has made it "greasy" on top.... but the sun looks and feels GOOD!!!!!

Well, calves aren't going to the sale until Friday morning.  DS is still bringing them back to the barn Thursday.   I got the paper for the pasture so he knows how many he needs to make sure there is.  He did say he found a dead calf, small one.  There were 4 cows put there that had been diagnosed open... and they were young cows, so they got put "back with a bull" there... with their calves that are now pretty big.... Well there must have been at least 2 that were short bred..... one has a nice little calf about 2 weeks old now, and then he found another dead one.  Might have been born in the real crappy weather as he was feeding enough for 4-5 days at a time because it was so hard to get in and out with the truck......  So we will try to figure out who had it.... everyone had a calf when they went in there and the one with the new little calf has a big calf there too.  But DS said that he has not seen the big calf around her so she must've weaned him off on her own.  I don't know who the other  was off of.... we will be able to figure it out as she will be open obviously.  Since the weather is most likely to blame, she will get another chance if she is a younger cow. 

So, I had to change my regular PT appt that was on friday.  And that means I will have to get up early too as he will want to haul the cattle early.  I think that he is going to spend tomorrow afternoon to figuring out how he wants to move calves around in the barn where we are feeding them, so he can then put the calves to get sold, into the cleaner - less muddy - field for Thursday night.   We'll still preg check Thursday afternoon, and those cows will get moved out back or somewhere for calving.  I am sure that most of the calves are weaned off since the cows wouldn't be making much milk anyway. 
I have an approx list of the heifer calves at the barn and there are at least 4 or maybe 6 that are mine.  I am not sure about where a couple are right off.   More than I thought.  There are maybe 2 steers that are mine, one already at the barn off a cow we dried up, and the charl x that will be getting moved Thurs.... there are 2 charl x steer calves at that pasture so hoping they are matched as far as size, so can get sold as a pair.  So, I am going to go down the hill in a bit and work on packing more stuff into boxes.  I have 3 boxes to move out of the hallway here, and then I can bring another load up and put in the hallway. 

So, going to get some things done.  Sun sure has made it more desirable to do some stuff.   I ordered some potatoes from Irish eyes... some different ones that I want to put in some rows to do some comparisons.  I can get the Kennebecs and Yukon Golds and Red Pontiacs here.... so trying some others.  They are expensive, but hope to be able to keep some for seed potatoes next year of any that I like.  Fingerlings are not very available around here.  I like the Kenebecs as a good standard potato, the Yukon golds do not keep as well but are good eating. And I have always liked red skinned potatoes.... they seem to have a nice flesh for mashed potatoes.  And look nice in potato salad when you make it with skin on potatoes. 
Going to try hard to make time for a garden this year..... Lots of seeds at the farm bureau... going to look and see what I have that I bought at closeout last year.  I will probably try pre-sprouting some this year to make sure that they will grow.   Got to get someone to till the place where I want to have the garden.   I am seriously wanting a tiller  for the tractor, for my own use, to be able to till when where I want to.  Going to be fighting grass like @Mini Horses  is reclaiming pasture for a garden and I will be reclaiming lawn that they have been mowing for the last 10 years.   
Haven't heard from the guy about the boxwoods/yard cleanup.   Just thought of that.  Well, the moving this month is priority.  And still haven't heard back from the friend on the fruit tree movings.  I am not going to say anything else, again.    I am tired of promises... I will pay for a mini digger and get DS to do it when he gets P.O.ed with them in the field.  Seems like you can't get anyone to do what they say they will do.    I will have to mention it in front of GF because he jumps when she says things....so I will play on it. Learning to how to fight my battles.....

He did ask when I was wanting to move stuff..... If it stays dry,  he will be able to get up closer to the door and maybe get the big stuff moved in about  2 weeks.  Then I can get the last little stuff done,  and cleaning done.  So I need to get things done this next week or so.  I have about 75% of the stuff done, out of the house, I think.  Looks like alot but most of the stuff left, is bigger stuff.  And the freezers.  Next week I get the new one for the house, then can move stuff out of the one and get it cleaned.  Thinking maybe he can help me move it then I can empty out the next one and get stuff moved up here and that one cleaned out. 
Got to get going.


----------



## Baymule

Learning how to fight your battles....    You are wising up. She must like you, if she wants your DS to "help his mom".

I hope y'all do well at the sale. 

You are down to the wire on getting the rest of your stuff moved. Little by little, you have done wonders. Now you are down to the big stuff that you need help on.


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday.  Went to Blacksburg with DS for the dr appt when he gets the prolotherapy shots.  Then went to Rural King ( TSC on steroids type store) and found a single pair of ankle high boots... not expensive and LUCKILY they fit.  Closeout of winter type stuff.... Cannot believe that they fit, I will be able to put my insoles in, and not too narrow.  Had to go into a bigger size, but PT said that I probably need to accept that with this ankle and the little bit of edema that I might never lose out of the foot.  Never dreamed that I would find something I could wear and have it be the ONLY pair left!!!!!!  YAY !!!!!They have laces and I could get them on and off..... and will not pull off like the "muck shoes" that I have that are waterproof but pull off in the sticky mud.  

DS is going to ask GF father if he can come and move the 3 peach trees at the rental house.  DS said he will find some dirt put in his small dump truck, then can fill the holes once we get them dug.  Landlord can't complain about that.  I asked him for the flat prybar to get the molding up around the cabinet and he asked if I needed him to do it.  I said I would like if he could get the part of the old "island" thing that was in the kitchen, that is sitting in the DR, out of the house so I can start getting more boxes moved in there and stacked.  Maybe I can get him to get the cabinet moved easier than I can do it myself.   So, anyway, I may just see if I can get GF father to get the trees out of the field too.  DS said that this might not be a good time to move them, and that they aren't doing him any good there but it is what it is...... HUH..... this is my kid????? not raising he// that they are still there????  

We are going to the barn and look over the heifers that are in that lot.... he is going to try to get some of the cattle moved around this afternoon.  So that will be good.  And the dr wrote the off work order for today AND tomorrow so he will be able to use a "sick day" for tomorrow instead of one of his earned days..... And he will go in to work a little late on Friday after we haul the cattle.  

So, I am going to get a few things done here until he calls and said that he is done feeding and ready to look over the calves/heifers.  

It is SUNNY and nice, a little breezy but not bad.  50's + .... and the forecast that I just saw,  is for a possible 7-10 day stretch of NO PRECIPITATION.....


----------



## farmerjan

Back at the house but going to head down the hill in a few minutes.  Got the boxes of bottles in the car and ready for morning.  
Worked in the house a bit until DS called.  Got everything out of the way so I can get the kitchen island thing out of the DR.  Got the stuff out of the way of the cabinet in the kitchen so that we can get to the quarter round and baseboard around the cabinet so that we can get the stove in.  moved boxes and unpacked another.  Got all the clean vacuum canisters in a box for the time being.  
DS called and I went to Doug's barn.  He had just gotten the weaned calves in.  We went through them, a small group at a time.  Sorted who we are keeping and who we are selling; debating on a few.  I have a really nice,  ready to breed,  charolais cross heifer that is a nut case.  Real nice and real nuts.  She is going on the truck.  If we had a kill date soon she would be perfect for that.  Real shame, she is really nice and would make a good cow as far as type, build etc.  But not keeping a dumba$$.  Sell her and maybe buy back another one with a calf.   There are several other younger ones that are real high strung;  once we got in there and started working around them, they were doing everything but turn themselves inside out to get out. And remember, DS is in there nearly everyday and many of them just look at you and go back to eating or just walk away around you and back to the bunk.   One tried to jump over a 6 board high outside fence(wall) along the one side of the barn.  It was almost funny.... but she is getting on the truck because we don't need this kind of BS.  No excuse for that kind of behavior.   So, we have 31 head at the barn picked out.  There are supposed to be 20 steers at the pasture that they are moving home tomorrow.  Plus we don't have any idea how many,  if any, of the cows will check open.  We plan to take any  open cows to the sale since the feeling is that cull cow prices will be dropping.  So we should be good for the number we need to get the consignment discount too.  Now if we can get everyone moved tomorrow.....

We are planning 3 trailers to go to town early Friday.  Should be able to fit 50 head.... all according to size we can put 15-20 on our trailer and I think that Caleb's trailer is  24 ft long.... ours is 20 ft.  I think that the other one is also 20 ft..  They will bring them home from the pasture in 4 loads since 25 head are big mature cows and a bull... who is 1800-2000 lbs I would imagine.  They will make 2 trips with 2 trailers.  No sense in crowding them to come to the barn.  The calves will mostly weigh in the 500+ lb range with about 6 that are younger so smaller.  We put them up there at this pasture later because there was so much grass, and we figured that they would hopefully breed back for "late" spring/summer, calves next year.  If we come up with very many open cows I can take a load after we take the 3 loads in the morning;  when I go back to the sale.  I will be there for the sale and watching the calves. 

We sorted off about 8 heifers that will be big enough to breed, in late June... early July.  I talked to DS about maybe breeding a little later  in the "summer";  putting the bulls in for breeding,  later in June instead of in late May, so the calves are born in late March/April/May  so that the calves come off later and the cows still get a good break before the next calving.   I said if he was going to wean and keep so many for early spring sale (like now) that there is nothing to gain for them to be getting sold at 600 lbs.... if they are born later, they will be a little smaller when weaned, and weaned later, so they would be more in the 450-500 lbs when they get sold.  And be on feed a shorter amount of time before selling too.   We'll see.  

So I will keep my fingers crossed that things go well tomorrow for them.  

I am going to try to get a decent nights' sleep so I can get up and be at the farm by 4 a.m. to set up their samplers so we can get milking on time.  If they are milking as many as last month, it will be a long morning because it just will take longer.  But I am expecting that.   

I will drive the car because I want the boxes of samples inside not in the back of the truck.  I will come to the house and change to my new boots and get the truck.  I wore them tonight while we were doing the sorting and they were okay.  So that is good.  I always wear sneakers in the parlors to give my legs/feet as much support as I can.  

It was nice today; and I checked the forecast and we are supposed to have sun to partly cloudy for the next 10 days....colder tonight and tomorrow night - mid 20's - but that will be good because it will slow down the mud the next 2 days.  DS is going to roll out another bale  of hay for the calves to eat and lay on so they will be a little drier.  They are muddy, but this will help.  No more silage for the next 2 days so they don't stand and gorge themselves and have big guts for the sale.  

Oh, I got a "compliment" because the auctioneer at the sale is a friend and DS was talking to him about the sale this friday, and he told DS that there were only a couple of decent cows at the cow sale, that nearly all were poor and old and that it was good that we didn't buy many.   He basically told DS that it was good that I pretty much sat on my hands because they were just too bad.. The 2 I got are doing good, eating real good.  DS said that they should be fine and the calves were coming right up to the bunk with the cows.  That's good because they will learn to eat and get plenty of nutrition.

Headed out.


----------



## Baymule

That is a nice compliment. In other words, you know your cows! Nice that someone else told your DS that you know what you are doing.

Congratulations on the boots! What a find, how lucky can you get! On clearance too, what a deal.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule .... yeah, imagine getting a compliment for NOT buying those cows!!!!  DS  is looking at a dozen that someone told him about .... going to go look at them in person I guess.... Whatever.... it will be interesting to see what the ones consigned next friday (12th)  bring.  

They got all the cattle out of the pasture and to the barn.  25 cows.... only 3 open, and 2 have NO teeth, literally, smooth gums.  They are in good condition .  The 2 will go to the sale tomorrow too.  The other one he is going to put back with the bull.  She has a big steer calf on her....he will give her another chance I guess. 
All the ones that were put out there to pasture earlier, are 6-8+ months.... like going to calve day after tomorrow.... ..... but I have been preaching that the calves needed to be off.  The good thing is the cows are all in very good shape and look like they are all dried up ....weaned the calves themselves....
There are 5  that had smaller calves, that didn't get put out there until August.... they are all bred 2-3 months or so... which is fine and really expected.... except that they will be calving in  later fall..... ..... .  Oh well.  

So tomorrow most will go to town.  We are taking 3 trailers.... and if worst comes to worst, and we are tight for space, I will take the 2 cows in late morning/noon time.... and stay for the sale.   He has to go to work as soon as we get them delivered there and get back.  Auctioneer friend said he is expecting a good number due to it drying out and people being able to get their animals hauled.  Should draw more buyers.... It will be a long day.  At least DS will be there as they sort and group them when we take them;   and I won't have to listen to him complain if they aren't grouped the way thinks I should have gotten them done.   
The nutty charolais heifer of mine will not be going tomorrow.  And there are 2 heifers that I couldn't figure out where they came from because they were not on any of my sheets/inventories..... WELL.... seems like a friend dropped them off there for the time being.... DS said he could, and then forgot about them so he is trying to say that I should be able to find them on a list.... when they aren't ours and aren't on any list...... DUH...... so they won't be going either.... he is thinking that the charolais might make a beef.... said he doesn't have any sold right now but I would get her done and put her in the freezer for future sale.... my jersey steer is there too to be killed asap..... so nutcase gets a reprieve  for now.  I think he is thinking the trailer space since she is much bigger than the calves.... she may wind up getting bred anyway.... he thinks that she won't bring a good price due to her size.... and doesn't want to give her away.... we'll see.  

Anyway... tested this morning.  They are up to 540 cows going through the milking parlor so a long morning.... 4:30 - 10 a.m.  but the cows are AVERAGING 91 lbs milk a day.... that is like 11 gallons A DAY.   A LOT OF MILK.   Came home and had to stop and pick up some parts for him and then they weren't the right ones when I got here.... but I had no idea of what I was getting since he called it in.... if he had told me, I could have looked at them.  Brakes.... but they sent front brakes and it was supposed to be back brakes.... and I do know the difference and he did tell them specifically and gave them measurements and they still got it wrong..... SO AGGRAVATING.   I guess he will take them back tomorrow & hopefully get the right ones.....
Got here and they were getting along with the cows already... had the 5 and smaller calves sorted off and then we ran the rest through the chute.  The 5 all had heifer calves I think....They will go with the group that are going to calve in the fall I guess.  He just put them out in the "old cow lot" with the ones there,  to get them out of the way for now.  We can deal with them over the weekend.  

Samples didn't get packed in time to go out today, so I will drop them off tomorrow.  Got another farm wanting to test Mon eve/Tues morn.... that I drop the stuff off and he does them himself (owner sampler).  Then I plan to do another farm down the road on Wed hopefully so it will save me a trip ... I will go early and just get the stuff/ do his computer work on wed,  then go to the other farm a mile away.   If I get them scheduled.... 

So I am headed down the hill, get some sleep so I can be at the barn around 5:30... got to have the lists ready as we sort off the cows from the calves that are getting sold.

I intend to SLEEP IN Saturday morning !!!!

Wish us luck.  Hope we do as good comparably as @Mike CHS and @Beekissed  did with their sheep/lambs recently. At least is is supposed to be a nice day again...


----------



## Baymule

Have fun at the sale and I hope your cattle bring a good price.


----------



## Mini Horses

Such are the auctions -- hope for best!        really depends on buyers there, as well as animal condition.  I enjoy watching and talking with lookers before the ring.   Not the numbers here that you have there for animals!!!   So, a little more fun and personal.

Wishing you good prices!   That many off the feed/pastures can't hurt.  😁


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick note.  Got up and was at the barn at 5:30.  DS had the cattle in the barn.... We got all the bred cows sorted off and put out for the day.  He pulled a heifer out to keep,  and put a couple more in,  that were "maybe's" .  He was going to keep one, it was rather small, and I said no, her mother is one of the open ones that is getting sold, it needs to just go.   
So we wound up with a total 55 head that went to town.  2 adult cull cows, and 53 "calves/feeders"..... and it was about half and half.... I will be going to the sale and will be there to watch them as they sell.  DS won't be there for the start of the sale, when the steers start selling.  And that depends if they start on time too.... which they are famous for not doing.  
I am going to take the meters and hoses to the farm that wants to test mon/tues since I will be within 15 miles and it will save a special trip.  Then go to the sale.  I have the samples to drop off on the way.   Another farm called and wants to test next week; and the farm I was going to do right after the owner sampler farm does not want to test til the following week.   So I have to get out the calendar and start to get things scheduled.  

Sunny now; and there is a good breeze today,  again.... It was cold again last night.  25 and the ground was hard on top so at least no surface mud at the barn.  As soon as the sun gets a chance that will change.  SOOOO GLAD that there are 30 out of the barn lot and the cows will get moved out tomorrow.  Then if he can take a load to that guy who buys the "so-so" ones that DS buys here & there and puts together a load for, that would be another 10 gone.   If these feeders do good today, I think that we will be taking the rest of any odd balls we have.... the 6-10 that are at the nurse cow field and need to be sold and the bull needs to come out of there too.  Get the numbers down a bit and reduce the feeding and time spent doing the chores.  

So, I am gonna get going and get things put together here and load the meters etc to take, sample shipment... and make the rounds so to speak on the way to town, and the sale, for the afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

Waiting on a sale report!


----------



## Mini Horses

She's sleeping in today!  . Too many of those early milk days this week. Sure glad my goats don't expect me in the barn at 4 or 5 am to milk!! .  I'm sometimes up then, usually not by choice....but for a dairy farm, that's not even early.

I hope the sales were good!  We all appreciate some value for the hard work and long wait raising livestock.   Most consumers never know what goes into getting that #of ground beef, a steak, gallon of milk, etc.


----------



## farmerjan

DRUM ROLL and FIREWORKS...... VERY VERY GOOD sale day yesterday.  Nice to hit a homerun once in awhile.  

Slept in compared to the last 3 mornings but was up and dressed and loading a few already packed boxes into the car at 8 this morning.  Had to go meet DS at the barn to work some cattle through the chute that we bought,  at 8:30 or so. Knees really took a beating the past few days.

OKAY  Steer calves weighed in the 450-650 wts and most brought in the 1.60-1.80 / lb.  Heifers were in the same weight ranges, more were on the lighter side, and brought in the upper 1.30's- 1,48 for the big group of 11.  We came out with about 6-7,000 more than what we had hoped for. 
 That sounds like alot, and it is a NICE chunk... but then we turned around and bought 11 head.  A couple that will go to that guy he deals with on "cheaper" stuff.... and some pretty nice hereford and hereford cross heifers in the 650 range that were giveaway prices.  Literally in the $.70 /lb range.  Because, "black" is the color they want around here.  DS has a friend that was looking for a few hereford  heifers for breeding, so they may be here just a few days.  He is coming to look at them today.  They will be ready to go with a bull in June for spring calves next year.  I figured it up, and basically we traded 450 lb small black mediocre feeder heifers for 650 ready to breed heifers. And saved a year's time in getting them to being bred because I really don't want to be calving heifers in the fall and our 450 wts would be ready to breed in Nov/Dec but that would make fall calving 2022..... these will be having a calf in early 2022.    It is a shame that herefords don't do better here.  DS likes the ones that are like 1/2 hereford more than straight herefords.... I am fine with either.  We both like red cattle but they just don't sell here.  Crossed with a good black angus, or any good black bull, you will get 75% or more black or black white faced calves that sell good.  To me it is worth having them.  Yes we get some red calves off our red crossbred cows, but if they are good calves they will bring 20 cents less than if they were black.....
So if he takes them fine, if not, I think DS will keep them and they will get bred in a couple months.  I may keep one or 2 and him keep the rest.  We'll see.  
I wound up selling 4 head of mine total... there was 1 steer (wasn't sure if there was 1 or 2)  and 3 of the 4 heifers that were mine.  Kept one for now.  For  the 4,  I got about what I would have gotten for 5, so that is nice.  And if I decide to keep any of the herefords/crosses for me, then I will pay him what he paid for them.  If he can make some money off them from the friend that was looking for some, then better for us.  I don't see any of the money that he makes off deals like  that, but then he has been paying out a bit more to get help when I just can't do stuff now, so I figure that it is a fair trade off for him to pocket a little profit.  Even when I get royally P.O. at him,  and he doesn't  do some things the way I think they need to be done,  he does not cheat me out of any money or expect me to "carry him" in anyway.  I paid him back for the car.....traded off  the one heifer of mine, we had killed, that he sold for beef,  and things like that.....
I can say that GF has given him a little different attitude and outlook on what people are worth as far as working the cattle and stuff..... so, that is to my benefit too.  Yet when he was talking the other day and telling me about some stuff with her, I can tell he is looking at things pretty "smarter" .....being realistic about some of her problems and hangups.  So, I will just take it as it comes.  

SOOOOO, I did stick a few things in the car that were already packed at the house, and have just gotten them unloaded.  We did work the bought heifers through the chute and they got blackleg shots and all according to what he sends to that other guy;  then whatever we keep they will get a Triangle 10 vacc and then get turned out when the time comes with the bull.  

Got the 200 cow jersey farm that is 125 miles away set up for Wednesday.   The weather is supposed to be really nice this week.... temps chilly today with a strong breeze again, but sunny.... sunny right through Thursday at least with temps maybe hitting 70 mid week.... then some clouds but no real rain in the forecast for the next 7-10 days. 

I think that I am going to go down to the stone house and get some more stuff packed and bring up another load today.  I feel like getting some more stuff emptied out from down there.  I need to eat something though and I will do a sink full of dishes before I go so they can be drying while I am moving other stuff. 

I have to go to Deb's and do the horses.  I talked to her last evening, and she said she forgot to tell me that she had to go back to her house up near work because she had to go into work, so they have not been checked on for a couple of days.  She was going to come out this weekend, but I told her that I would go in there this morning to check and feed them.  She mentioned that she was wanting to go see their grandchild ( her deceased husbands daughter baby,  that she is pretty close to)  and I said it was no problem if she wanted to do that, I would just check/feed the horses this weekend instead of her coming out Sat morning and having to go back on Sunday eve.... Not a big deal since she has to be in the office the first part of the week no sense of making a 2+ hour trip out here for just 36 hours.... she said that maybe she would come out Wed or Thursday for a long work/weekend.  Which I said fine... just let me know so I can check on them. 

I also am going up to the nurse cow field, take feed in there and see if I can get those calves coming in the catch pen, in the next couple of days to get feed in the feeders.  They did come in during the fall for awhile, so need to have a little reminder.  At least half of them are mine, off my heifers.   With the prices as good as they were yesterday,. I want to get rid of everything that we can sell now, before the prices drop off;   then we might be able to buy a few breds or cow/calf pairs.... or even luck into a few nice breeding size/age heifers.  So, there are about 10 up at the nurse cow field that can get sold, and there are probably 20 head that need pregnancy checks.  The ones that have the calves due to be sold, and some others with calves born this fall that have been with the bull since late Nov.... the ones with the older calves should be very pregnant, due to calve in May, and the ones with the smaller calves should be bred to calve in Sept/Oct..... But the older calves need to go.  So, I guess I better get my butt in gear here and get going.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Steer calves weighed in the 450-650 wts and most brought in the 1.60-1.80 / lb. Heifers were in the same weight ranges, more were on the lighter side, and brought in the upper 1.30's- 1,48 for the big group of 11.


Why do heifers sell for less per pound? A guess  These are feeders and the steers will end up packing on more weight at slaughter time so they are worth more now?


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, weight gain.  Also, a steer will usually fill in areas that a heifer won't.  So some more, better cuts at butcher.

  on good sale prices!! 

Have a couple young does that may get sold for fall holidays if not kidding 2021.
I'm thinking some good prices will be had for goat kids next spring.  I'll breed for early kidding, when fall arrives.   My buck will be delighted.  😁. He's an ever willing worker.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes @Bruce , steers grow a little faster, fill out a little better, better conversion feed to weight.... and no hormone problems.... although many heifers are spayed to end the hormone issues.  Out west spaying heifers is usually done by someone who has hundreds to thousands of them on feed.  It is not done around here that I am aware of.  Our retired vet friend used to do spaying for a few places when he was a younger vet working out in the mid-west.  Another reason for spaying is a heifer that is maybe short bred and goes on a feedlot, if she calves she is not putting weight on where she should be so "wasted" feed and the calf will get pulled and from what I am told, they either dispose of the calf, or most places have people that come get the calves regularly off places like that.  I get it, they are not in the calf raising business.... so spayed takes that problem out of the equation too.

Rest of the day did not go as planned.  Went and did the horses, filled the water trough and all there,  then could not get the truck out of the field because the one horse would not get back away from the gate enough for me to drive through,  without her sneaking out.  And I cannot drive through and jump out of the truck to get it shut quick with these knees.  Finally she went out a little bit into the field and I had it set to where I could drive out real quick with the gate nearly rubbing the side and got out before she turned around to come back and got it shut.  The water trough is way on the other side of the field near the barn and I am not trying to walk all that way with these knees, then have to stand while it fills.  But got that done. 

 Went to pick up the vaccines and stuff that I ordered on the "booking"  that they do twice a year.... special pricing, so a little better... but they did not have one of them in.  Also couldn't get the screw that goes in the old door knob because I need to take the other side in since it has the part that it screws into.... So will do that Monday. 

PLUS,  I have a sudden wobble in the car, and it feels like a tire.... I am thinking that the cords in the steel belt let go.... it makes the tire have a bulge and gives it the feeling of it falling off the axle.  Like the old cartoons where the wheel on a car is wobbling from side to side nearly falling off the axle.... Checked all the lug nuts, and they are fine.  The tires are 16 inch on this car, and it fits so close inside the wheel wells, and so far I cannot see any bulge on the tire.... and they were busy, so I will have to go back for that on Monday..... because I do not want to drive this 125 miles one way to the farm on Wed if that is the problem.  I will be able to get them to put it up on the lift and see if they can see what is wrong.  If it is the tire, then I will just go on and get 2 more new ones for it.... wasn't planning on this but..... guess it is a good thing that the calves sold well.... always something to take any "extra money" that you think you might be able to stash away..... these tires had pretty decent tread so I was expecting to not replace them until the fall..... Well no sense in anticipating until I know.  
Better a set of new tires than something really bad.  I have felt this sort of wobbly feeling before,  so that is why I think that is what it is.  I have also hit a few really bad potholes the last few days, and it might have just been enough to cause the belt to separate enough to cause this.  I guess I would rather that than a mechanical problem.  Not the end of the world, I can drive the 2wd for a few days.  It gets better mileage anyway.  

So after that unproductive trip....,luckily only about 4 miles away;  I went to get feed to take to the nurse cow field to see about getting the calves to come back in the lot.  I hadn't been in there since tuesday with  all the stuff we were doing with getting things set up to ship the calves and testing.  Some one of the cows managed to get their head through the gate I guess, and must've yanked it  and pulled the short upright post off the concrete and it tore off a couple of the siding boards and  got the gate down, got back into the feed room they had made a mess of a couple of weeks ago and finished destroying the whole thing and ate all the crappy hay that was left and manure everywhere, and  even a bigger mess.  I was so mad I could've shot the whole bunch.  They all came right up there too.  So I had to pick up gates and get them unhooked from each other while all the cows are in there "helping" looking for feed/hay/whatever.... trying to not get knocked down by them.... the bull is in there too, looking at me like, where's my treat......  All I wanted to do was cry or scream.... all I did was cuss out the cows, get the gates back up, chase them back out into the lot, then out into the field... try to fix what I could for now.
There is also a board broken on the catch lot and the calves are going through the whole so it has to get fixes.  Texted DS and said that it HAS TO be fixed so that I can get these calves in and keep them in so they can get sold/weaned.
Understand that this lot was built before we ever rented this place and the boards were not the greatest.  It was neglected and we fixed some stuff but it has NOT been kept up with the last couple years.  My dairy/nurse cows don't try to tear stuff up like the beef cows.... But the couple of things I have asked him a couple times to please fix, and it hasn't gotten done... now it will require more work to fix than if it had been done sooner...

  Fed the calves in the troughs/feeders and most of the younger calves actually went in the lot through the creep gate.  Had the one bigger steer in the other side that he went in through the gate, he cannot fit in the creep gate, then chased him out with the adult cows that I was trying to get out of the barn,  so will have to work on getting him in the other gate during the week so he can get some grain and then it shouldn't be too hard to catch him up.  If I feed them in there the next few days, they ought to be pretty easy to catch up.  Got one nice heifer calf in there, the others are decent/okay.... most all mine and they mostly are all heifers.... but they need to come off the cows so need to get sold or weaned.  I want to talk to DS  maybe tomorrow;  as soon as we get the pregnant cows moved, I want to  look over the heifer calves again.  Most all those calves momma's are  bred and due to calve here anytime, so not too many reasons to keep all these heifer calves still if they are bringing these kind of prices. 

He wanted to leave the pregnant cows in the one lot at the barn so that they can get over taking the big calves off them.  Most looked to be dried up/calves weaned on their own that we sold.... but this way they will be less likely to try to get out of a field if they get over the hollering for "baby"  in the lot at the barn.  Thinking he will move them tomorrow or Monday.  Then I want to be able to look over and maybe make some more culling decisions.... I'm thinking we can come up with another 10-20 to sell this coming Friday.  Plus he will be sending the bigger common cattle to the other buyer next weekend... so will get alot more out of the barn lot. 
 Did get a nice surprise at the nurse cow field.... we bought a hereford x young cow a couple weeks ago.... maybe a month or so, and she has a nice little bwf bull calf on her today... and another one has a new little black calf but I could not get close enough to see what it was.  That cow was an iffy, maybe bred....she managed to not be in the pen the last 2 times we moved cattle, so that I could get her checked.  Got to get the bull out of there this week too.... he should have been out but it has been so muddy and that place is really flat by the barn and the water/wet/mud sits there and it is soooo easy to get hung up and spin up there.  Another reason to get them out this week.  

That nice charolais heifer of mine that we didn't take to the sale, that I was sorta on the fence about, was acting all high headed today, and I said, put her on the trailer when you take the other ones to go to Mark.  NOT going to breed her and try her.... I can buy a nice quiet calm ready to breed red one for less than she will bring... and she is not bred either.... Made up  my mind.  I can use that extra money to reinvest in a more agreeable attitude cow.  Maybe even buy another "one and done" if I find one with a decent calf.  And not get hurt in the process.  DS said she has always been a little spooky but he really thought she would calm down being around him in the barn all the time.... but she isn't.  SO BYE BYE.....


----------



## farmerjan

Hit the post button as I erased a couple lines I had typed.  With my luck I would have erased the whole thing...so better to post it.

So by the time I got done with all that at the barn, it was getting late and my knees hurt from standing and getting the gates fixed up and all.  
Caught the one that DS said was sucking on the other cow the other day, sucking on a different cow.... then she went to 2 OTHER DIFFERENT COWS  when their calves went to them to nurse.... she is getting a nose ring/anti-suck flap...as soon as I can get her in,  just to stop her from stealing the calves milk from their own momma's.... If I knew for sure who her calf was she would be gone NOW.  But as soon as we get these calves eartagged and I get them matched... she is on the list to go.  Have never seen one go after other cows like she did today.  To think that she got weaned with all the other heifers from that group.... again, mostly all mine, and several off nurse cows.... and was without any cow to suck on.... then goes back to sucking after 1 to 1 1/2 years..... No sympathy even though she is out one of my favorite old cows that is now gone.   Have no idea what her deal is....

So I came back to the house. Then I had to go meet the farmer I get my milk from, he was breeding cows for one of the other farmers I test, here a couple miles up the road, so convenient for me to go get the milk that he was bringing with him.  That was great.  I had called this morning and asked about milk, then he said he was going to be just up the road and would bring it with him.  He still does not want any money for it, said that if I was willing to get the milk samples and all that it was good with him.  That is where I have to go pick up the couple samples for the few cows he still has....as a courtesy,,,, and they get run through with another herd I test.....I would have gone to his place but since he was going to be just a couple miles up the road, it worked out even better. 

With all the BS at the nurse cow field, I forgot to put the chicken in the slow cooker, so just swung by Wendy's on my way home with the milk and got chili to eat.  Came back here to the house and ate and got on the computer.  Now I am going to go down the hill and see if I can get a few boxes packed until I can't stand on my knees, then get a good hot shower and collapse.  NOT setting an alarm tomorrow either... don't need to do anything at the barn like this morning.... will take the truck so I can maybe load a few "bigger things" to bring up to the house....Have to wait and load the truck in the morning so I can bring it right up because otherwise the cats there will be in the back and DO NOT want the males to pee on anything as they will do.... So I will try to amass some stuff at the back door to load in the morning....
 I will have a dish drainer full of clean dishes to put away in the morning, and then probably have another sink full of something to wash.  I also have a bunch of clothes hanging on a pole there that are kinda dusty.... so will start bringing them up and try to get them all washed this week while the weather is so nice.  Probably fill up the back of the car with them.  Think they are the last of the clothes I have there.  Still have lots of dishes and baking pans and such stuff there to bring up yet.  

Time to head down the hill.  It is later than I thought.


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like having animals tear everything up , then trying to "help" you while you try to patch it up. I have a picture in my mind of fence and boards down, cattle in all the wrong places, having a party on the hay and sticking their noses and big clumsy feet all over the place while you are trying to pick up and sort them out. I know it wasn't funny for you, one of those "last things you need" kind of things, but I sure was laughing. 

You ought to be just about ready to move the big stuff to your new home and call it quits on the landlord. You have done it the right way, slowly, sorting things out and putting things away as you go. I wish we could have done that, but I finished the house here, ready to move in, and we packed up and moved in one day. Madhouse.


----------



## farmerjan

I would have laughed too @Baymule  if I hadn't been so mad. 

Sunny, chilly but not quite as much wind so doesn't feel too bad.  I brought a bunch of stuff up in the truck this morning and DS stopped as he was going to get some hay across the road, and got the quarter round and baseboard out from around the little cabinet so the stove can be moved in.  He said he will probably be able to get some help on Wed eve.... they will bring it up and put it on the deck so I can clean it since it has been in the storage trailer and he says it is really dirty.  The weather is supposed to be really really nice and really warm.... upper 60's & 70's on Thursday and Friday.... then a slight chance of showers Friday eve but not any kind of "rain" or accumulation.  So I will be able to get it cleaned, washed, whatever & then he will get some help to get it inside.

He did say that he doesn't think we will be able to ship any animals this Friday as he has a LONG list of things he wants to try to get done with the warmer weather.   I am still going to feed the calves in the catch pen so they will be easier to get in and catch up.  Plus, maybe we can get the smaller ones ear tagged,  and I can figure out who #4 has and send her down the road, too.  He also said he would look at the board on the catch pen so he will know what he needs to fix it.  Not happy that they won't be going this week, I want to ship them while the prices are high.... and I could maybe get them in and take them myself... but he has a few more at doug's that he wants to sell... so would be better to just take one whole load.... I think I am going to send the other young heifer there of mine.... next year will be as good a time to retain a few if prices are not as good as this year.  Saw it happen about 6-8 years ago.... and I am glad that I shipped all that I did that time of mine. 

I am going to try to get the bull out of the nurse cow field this week though.  Need to cut off the calving season for the fall..... and give the ones with the brand new babies a break from being bothered.  If any of the ones that calved this fall are not bred that is okay, they can get bred in June/July for spring calving.   I am thinking that he is going to ship the rest the following week which will be okay.... as long as it doesn't get wet up there and we can't get in close to the catch pen to load and  get them out. 

So I washed another sink of glassware,  and got a few things put away, got the stuff off the truck and into the house hallway. Going to put some of the painting stuff moved into the "pantry" closet off the DR until I get the area under the stairs opened up and done into storage and a coat closet.  DS said he would take the island thing out of the DR for me one of these days.  Got stuff on the porch to take with me down to the dumpsters and stuff at the other house to take too.   Going to take the vacuum and clean out from behind the cabinet he moved.  I am going to go back down to the other house and get all the clothes off the pole in the other room and get them up here so I can get them washing inbetween everything else.  Take advantage of the nice weather this week to get them dried.  Need to get the sample bottles in the racks for the farm on Wednesday.  Have to go see about the tire first thing after PT tomorrow. 
Better make a list because I will sure as shootin forget something....

Break is over.... back to "work".


----------



## farmerjan

Back for a bit.  I did a couple things here then went down the hill and got a bunch of stuff off the porch and went to the dumpster and tossed stuff.  I wanted to do more but decided to come back up with a couple of boxes that were on the front porch, and will go down earlier and maybe box a few more things tonight.  I have to be at PT at 7:30 in the morning... I had to cancel Friday morning to haul cattle and they had this opening so I took it.  Then I will come to the house and get the car and go to the co-op and see about the tire.  DS wants to move the rest of the preg cows out of the barnyard, turns out he moved some today because they came up into the barn so he got them in the trailer after he worked on fence today.  He has dr appt in blacksburg but no prolotherapy shots  so I don't need to go.  He ought to get back here about the time I am done with the car?????  I am thinking that if it is the tire, then they will order a set and they usually are here the next day.... I will have to go back and get them put on.  Then I can drive the 125 miles to the farm on Wednesday.  
Anyway, I am reheating a 1/2 sub that was in the fridge for supper, and going to empty out the dish drainer.  Finish the couple of other things and then get clean clothes together and go down the hill.  The oil tank is nearly empty so I am taking some jugs with me to stop and get off road diesel (fuel oil) at the southern states place.... really don't want to get another 100 gallons delivered.  I will see how much the gauge moves tomorrow.... might just put 15 gal or so a week in it for the next couple of weeks.  I come down by there at least once or twice a week.  Pain to do it, but I won't have so much  money tied up in it... I turn down the thermostat to 50 when I leave in the morning and am not there all day.  This week is supposed to be warmer so it shouldn't run much at all.... Been using about 3-4 gallons a day by my estimate,  for the last month.....I will make that decision tomorrow.  

So eat, do a few things, then head down the hill.


----------



## farmerjan

Back at the house this morning.  22  COLD degrees this morning.  But the sun is out and warming fast. 

Went to PT , and after I got out, came back to take the car down and FORGOT to get the fuel cans filled.... .  DOPE !!!!!

I  did take the car down and they put it on the lift.  The cords/belts did separate in the tire, saw the typical bulge/S shape in the tire.  Ordered a new set and they will be there tomorrow so I will go down to get them changed.  There goes my "extra cushion" from selling the calves.... oh well At least they will be changed and all good to drive to the 125 mile away farm on Wednesday.

So I am back at the new house, I'm going down the hill and get the clothes and such so that I can start some clothes in the washer.  I will get a car full of stuff to come up the hill.  DS is coming home from the dr appt and said that he might want to move some cows, but since he did some yesterday aft., he might not need me for any thing today;  except that he wanted me to maybe take a truck down the hill so he can take the other truck with trailer and tractor to move some more hay from there.  He needs to take some rolls to a friend that is about out. 

Knees are worse today then they have been.  And ankle is more swollen and he says I need a compression sock that is "stronger".... I have a new type of exercise to do with the ankle..... 2 weeks off and then will re-evaluate how it is doing. 
Have another farm set up for next monday.... have 2 more that should be done next week.  Another one I was hoping to do this week can't;  he's going on vacation and no one else is very good with the cow numbers and many cows are hard to read the number or don't have ear tags.... so gotta wait for him to come home.  That will be the week of the 15th too.... might get put off to the following week. 

Making a list so that I don't forget to do things.... Did put the check in the bank for the calves so that was nice.  Going to get a few small things extra paid off.  At least there is money to do that....
Got a new number to call about the boxwoods.... haven't heard from the other guy.....


----------



## farmerjan

It's about 6 pm.  I managed to wash 2 loads of clothes that were here and got them hung.  Put one more load in the machine.  Got the  few boxes in the hallway from yesterday moved.  All the paint stuff in the closet;  dish drainer emptied.  Went down the hill, and got all the clothes that were hanging on the pole,  in the car and a couple small boxes.  Packed one box full of clothes and didn't get it in the car, but did bring a couple small boxes that were there close.  
Got everything out of the car here in the house.  Have several bulky overalls and heavy sweatshirts to wash so will have to go by the laundromat sometime but not a priority this minute.  I will do the ones that didn't have any plastic over them, but the ones with plastic look okay.  Many are probably too small for me so will go through them but for now they will get just hung up here on the rack out of the way. 
I do have several things that need to go to the dry cleaners.  Going to get them all together and drop off one day on the way through town.
Knees are not happy and I had to sit.  Like really hurt.  I will go in and see what I have to make for some supper.  Get another load in the washer.  
The weather was BEAUTIFUL this afternoon.  Next to no breeze, sun out,  warm.  Tomorrow should be even warmer.  Good drying weather while I am doing other stuff.  
I am going to try to pack some stuff, maybe tonight if I can do some sitting,  maybe tomorrow morning  before they call me that the tires have been delivered.  I  don't know how much standing I can do.  I didn't get the kitchen vacuumed behind the cabinet he moved, but I will get to that tonight.  Won't take too long to get it cleaned good.   I may take the time to pack the sample bottles in the racks for Wednesday so they are ready to go. I can do that sitting here. Got to do these new exercises with the ankle too. 

Going to see what there is to eat.


----------



## Bruce

I hope you get moved before your knees give out!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Bruce , some days I wonder.  

Today was a decent day.  Beautiful weather... sun again, a little warmer, light breeze.  I was out in just a long sleeve t-shirt.  
Got the 2 loads of clothes off the line, 3 more loads washed and hung out.  
I packed some small boxes, then went to the co-op to get the tires put on.  Had a waiting line.  They don't do appointments there.  Sometimes it is better to come back later and see if things slowed down but I needed to get them on so just waited.  Had a book to read.  Had to have the back of the car empty to take the old tires back because we will use them at the barn to put hay rolls on or something.  So brought them to the new house, and that's when I took down and hung up the clothes.  Then went down the hill and loaded the back of the car.  Brought it up and then took the truck down to the barn to get the truck and trailer to go to the cow sale in town. 
DS didn't go, he said he was late getting home from the other sale Monday night and had a real bad headache today and is feeling real tired.  That is probably a combination of the after effects from his bout with covid back in Dec...., but he gets like this alot still,  from the accident a couple years ago, and he had another dr appt Monday and he often gets headaches as a side effect from the treatments and PT. 
  The cows were better than the last sale, but alot of older cows and I wasn't very impressed.  Wound up only buying one due to calve soon (8 months preg they say).....bid on some others but was not impressed so didn't buy them.  Got her loaded and brought home. in the lot.  She will get moved into the back field with the other older cows probably. 
DS said that he has to take the load of the  "mediocre" stuff he has been buying, on Thursday.  There are 2 or 3 heifers he bought last night at the sale, that he thinks are pregnant so I will have to stick my arm up them and check.  Can't ship any that are pregnant... and if they are well along, then we will calve them out.  That will get another 10-15 out of the barn.  2 real crazy ones so that is good they will be gone.  Anyway, that was my day. 

I will unload the car in the morning, taking the truck down tonight.  I have to go to the farm that does the owner sampler, get the samples and do the computer work in the morning on the way to Winchester to test the 200 cow herd.  Hate to be inside, but at least it won't be cold.  I will try to get a load of clothes hung in the morning... I forgot and put it in the machine tonight so want it to be on the line rather than in the machine, getting wrinkled.  
Did get the area vacuumed behind the cabinet and another sink full of stuff washed.

So, this is short, will maybe get on here tomorrow .


----------



## farmerjan

Was gonna update, went through alerts and some threads and made a few comments,  but I am tired and knees really hurting... 4 1/2 hrs in the parlor and I feel every minute.  I am going down the hill.... will be back in the morning to do samples and stuff ... will update then.


----------



## Baymule

I got caught up on your posts, didn’t want to skip you all week! Drinking my coffee, got a  4 year old and a Silky Terrier in my lap, watching Mickey Mouse. LOL You are getting closer to getting all the big stuff moved.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday night.  It's been a long 2 days.  Weather has been absolutely gorgeous.  Sunny and the last 2 days have been in the low 70's.  Quite breezy today but still real nice.  I was out in a short sleeved t-shirt today.  

Got home from testing last night and my knees were not good.  Nearly 5 hours in the parlor.  I did bring the samples in the house before I went down the hill.  
I did not get up too early and it was a chore to walk around.  I finally came up to the new house, and got 2 more loads of clothes out on the line and the rest brought in.  All hung on hangers.  
 Did not get the stove cleaned ... there is a lot of rust and it is not looking very good.  Mouse nests in it and I just am wondering now if I should just look at a new one.  The chrome on this one is all pitted  looking on the handles.  Maybe tomorrow I will look at it in a different light.  I was not in a very positive mood this morning.  Nothing I have taken is touching the ache in the knees.
We are supposed to get some rain tomorrow late afternoon.  I have plastic to cover the stove.  I hope to clean it out and then make an assessment. 
I will bring in the last of the clothes off the line in the morning.  Have come up with a bunch that I will never wear again.  Must've been wishful thinking when I kept them and moved them the last 2 times....

Car tires are good.  So at least that is taken care of.  I do need to get it aligned as it has a slight pull.  Also they said that I will be needing back brakes and if I bring it down and leave it, they can do them.  
2wd truck battery is working fine.  Guess it was mostly the bitter cold.  But it will be needing replaced before next winter I am sure. 

DS asked if we could work the cattle he bought monday night.  The "common cattle" he was supposed to deliver today got changed.  This guy does this all the time. Sometimes I am not sure if it is worth it... but making at least $.15-.25 a lb on top of what weight they gain while we have them is pretty good.  So, I agreed to go up and help.  I got a small dorm type fridge a couple months ago to have at the barn so we don't have to constantly go get the vaccines at his house etc.... so I got the old regular sized fridge there ( that doesn't work) that we keep stuff in so mice can't chew things, cleaned off on top and put the mini one up there and plugged it in.  It got cold pretty quick so now we can keep all the vaccines there where it is much handier.  
He came and we had a couple calves that were coughing a bit... so decided to treat a whole bunch .  He decided to keep the 4 red white faced heifers, and the one smaller horned hereford to breed in June/July.... so they got vaccinated and all.  One was sounding a  little raspy/cough so we treated all 5, plus the steer that will be going with the rest that was cheap.  His friend had come and bought the 2 that looked like pure herefords, so he made a little off them.  The guy knows that they came direct from the stockyard and all... and was glad to get them.  They were nice and pretty calm.  These 5 are pretty calm too, so ought to make nice cows I hope.
  He also had to run the 6 bull calves that we banded 10 days ago, through the chute and cut off the sacks that were "dying off", the "now steers" look good.  Then we worked the heifers he bought monday.  Several are pregnant... I palpated them and they all have 5+ month calves in them,  from what I can tell.  So instead of them going with the "common cattle" we will keep them and calve them out.  They were cheap.... less than $500 average each.  I think he said that he paid about $.80 /lb average and they weighed in the 6wts.... several were not pregnant, in fact a couple were sold as open, so we did the shots the guy requires and turned them out with the other ones that will go.
We also looked at the heifers that we had kept back, and picked out several more to sell.  I think he is only keeping 4 now instead of the 8 or 9 that he had kept back.  Works for me.  There are 2 that are mine.  Not counting the ones up at the nurse cow field.... There are also a few out in the back field that he kept that were small... one or 2 on old cows that have been getting the silage the last couple months....I am thinking now that we will have 20 -25 to go.  He says we are going to take them next Friday..... works for me.  Supposedly the "common ones" will be going next Tues or Wed.... 
We also moved the last of the bred cows that we preg checked,  and sold the bunch of calves off of last week, out with the rest to the field out front so they can start calving.  
The cow that I bought on Tuesday night we ran through the chute and she has a pretty good full mouth.... he was pleased with the cow.  Gave her a vaccination too.  She is a big cow, hope she has a nice calf.  
By the time we got done with that, I was wanting to just sit.  So, here I am at the new house, and am going to go down the hill and get off my feet.  

I did get all the samples packed and sent UPS this afternoon.  No more farms set up until next Monday afternoon.  

I need to get on the packing and sorting at the other house tomorrow.   I will drive the truck and take some more stuff to the dumpsters too.  I plan to bring stuff up with me and then clean the stove and take a better look at it before we get the rain.... they are saying showers.... not a hard rain or downpour or anything.    Have really enjoyed the warmer 70* temps this past week....Too early for these warm temps this time of year..... next week is supposed to be more normal in the 50's ... but it sure has been nice.  

DS also surprised me with gravel in the driveway.  I had mentioned that I needed to get some.... it was done years ago, and then they have been mowing it and it had alot of grass.  So then when I was in and out alot, it wasn't bad until we got all that snow/sleet/rain/ice mess.  It got pretty slick as it is just a little bit of an incline.... and I was making some ruts.... so now there is a nice layer of gravel/crusher run on it.  It will pack down a bit but it will stop any of the spinning on the dirt.  It has a base underneath it, so this will just stop the muddiness.  He did it yesterday when he brought the stove when I was gone.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday eve.  Another pretty warm day.  50 this morning. Partly/mostly cloudy but some sun peeking through this afternoon.  
Yesterday, Friday, I did bring a few things up to the house.  Got the stove all taken apart that comes apart,  and vacuumed it out good.  Decided to get some oven cleaner and see how the inside looks after that.  The 2 pull out racks in the oven, are rusty,  so got some wire wheels to go in the drill and will try to use them and see how that goes.  Was going to do that today, but I got side tracked at the house loading some bags for the dumpster and other stuff.  
Anyway,  I figured since I wanted to go to the cow sale, I left to go do a few errands;  got the "easy off" professional oven cleaner, got the wire wheels to use, got the delivery set up for the freezer for next Thursday because it is in a warehouse.  It was "out" when I first called about it.  They are supposed to call me about the delivery.   This will get me to clean out and move one freezer's worth of stuff up and then clean out the freezer there to get moved so I can get the next one moved.  I am thinking that if I am organized enough, I will be able to combine 3 into 2  here, and then will have room to move all the chickens from  the chest freezer at the fairgrounds; into an empty freezer here at the house.  
So, I went to the sale and the cows were high.  Some as much as 2200 EACH.... glad we have been buying a few along.. And DS had gone and looked at some 1st calf heifers a guy had for sale,  he wanted 1450.... they dickered back and forth and DS bought them for 1300.  6 of the 12 have already calved.  They are big heifers, 28-30 months old.... probably weigh in the 1000 + lb range.  Almost a little too "conditioned"  (FAT)  but the calves are not real big,  so the rest shouldn't have trouble calving .  They are real beefy heifers so ought to go on and make good cows.  
DS has wanted to get some "better" beef cows.... he is a little too influenced by what some other people's cows look like and the calves they wean off.... and I get it to a point.  But we are getting nearly as good a price for the steers we sold out of alot less expensive, common or average cows.  
Although I will say that he could take these to a cow sale like last night and get 16-2000 for them.  I hope they give him the satisfaction of  "better calves".  

With all that, I just said I would pay for the one cow I bought for $650 the other night that is 8 months pregnant.  So she is mine.  She has a good mouth so ought to be around for a few years I hope.  And as much as those heifers are nice, I really prefer the $650 cow's prospects to make me some money.   I have culled several of my own cows in the last 2 years for age and non-breeding.... so she will replace one.  There is that REALLY NICE heifer I had planned to keep that is just too nutty, that is going to the guy when he takes the "common cows"...... she would have made a dandy cow but not with that attitude.  So there is one that I don't have to replace one that I sold  either.  
So, after doing the few errands, I went to the sale.  They had over 2,000 head total due to the high prices last week and it being dry, everyone was thinking they needed to get their cattle sold.  Prices were about the same as last week, maybe a few cents less... I stayed for the cow sale, and then left.  Didn't see what the heifers were bringing.  
I did finally remember to take the cans and got 3 more cans of fuel for the house too, on Friday night on my way home.  With the real warm temps this week the heat hasn't been on much at all.  This coming week temps are supposed to be cooler, but 50's and 30's  maybe.  
There is a chance of rain now several days.... not like RAIN, but more like showers, light rain.  Sure hope that it doesn't affect me getting in to get the calves out of the nurse cow field.  
I have grain on the truck to take up there and feed in the pen tomorrow.  DS also did get the board(s) fixed on the catch pen up there.... he must be angling for "something"...... actually he said something about the gravel at the house and I said yeah, it was nice but  I was surprised since I had only mentioned it... he made the comment that he had to use the skid loader to get the stove on the porch, so it  was already there... he did a nice job spreading it....AND .... he needs to take care of his mother...... bet the GF got on his case.... he is like a different person with her... he NEVER screams or cusses at the cows when she is around, the way he always has in the past..... not wanting to look a gift horse in the mouth.... 

So today after I went to the dumpster and came up, he texted me and said that he wanted to go get these new heifers around 1:30, was I still able to go.  So I said yes, and I drove one truck and trailer.... she came to the barn and they went in the other one.  He was spreading fertilizer, so of course we didn't leave until about 2:15...It took about 3 hours  or so total.  Got back and put them in the field with the other cows that we moved out there this last week.  I will put my new cow out there too.   They are all due to calve and they are close there at the barn so he can watch them closer.  Maybe get some of the calves tagged as they are born.  They will all go though the barn/chute to band any bull calves before they go out to pasture.  
Hoping tomorrow I can get the bull out of the nurse cow field.  It was getting too close to dark this evening.  I have to get him in the little lot there at the barn and then will go get the trailer to move him to the bull lot for a couple of months.  Will need him or the other easy calving bull to breed in June/July....

Knees were pretty sore.... seems nothing is helping ...... 

I have got a few more boxes in the hallway to move and then will bring some more stuff up.  Sorted through some stuff and have more to go to the dumpster.  Some canned goods in one box that the cans are bulging... some home canned stuff that has to be dumped out of the jars so I can re-use them.  Don't know how old some of it is and it is all dark and discolored so it can get dumped.  Maybe I can do a better job of rotating stuff here, too. 

Tomorrow's jobs are cleaning the stove/oven and stuff... bringing some more stuff up I hope.  I have to get some boxes since I am not getting things unpacked now... just brought up and stacked.  I will go by in the morning and see if there are any at the cardboard dumpster that I can snag.  

Called the other guy's number that the propane guy gave me to see about coming to give me a price about doing the tree work and such.  He doesn't have a chipper, they will haul off the brush... I will see what they price it to me.... then maybe call the other guy back and see if he just plain forgot to write it down in his calendar.... he will chip it here...

I feel like all I do is go in circles some days.   Need another clothes rack... don't have enough room to hang stuff on the one I have.... there are no closets here.... 
I am going down the hill early this evening and maybe I can pack the few boxes I have there....


----------



## Baymule

Gravel on the driveway! Taking care of his Mom! I hope the stove cleans up good enough to use it. 

I hope the cow you bought has you a good calf and makes a good momma cow for you. You need to get some more like that. 

I am so sorry that you are having so much pain with your knees. That is misery. It won't get any better until you have surgery and recover from it. It will make a world of difference in your life, just to be pain free.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday night.  Another nice day out... partly sun a little cooler and windier.  Supposed to change tomorrow.... colder, some rain and then possible wintry mix... It is only March, and we do get snow in April too... but this nice weather and temps has sure been great.  

Of course we are starting to get a few calves.... probably get a bunch in the colder rain this week.... Murphy's Law you know. 
Brought a few things up when I came. Unpacked 2 boxes here to take down.  Got all the stuff out of the hallway.  Small steps.  

DS called about 5pm;  one of the 4 red white faced heifers had a calf half hanging out of her.  He said they were getting her in the chute now.  I said I could come down if he needed me;  I could call Deb (where I look after the horses) and tell her I would be late as we were going out for supper, he said he would call me if he needed me.   Turns out one shoulder/leg was back... got it pulled pretty easy but it was dead.  Said it was small, fully formed... heifer has NO UDDER ....probably a7-8 month fetus I would guess..... I never bothered to preg check them because they did not look even questionable as to being bred.  They got vaccinated and antibiotic shots the other night when we saw those few with snotty noses and some coughs...  He called back and said they got it, no lute at the barn but gave it dex.... will watch her and maybe get her back in the chute in a week and give lute to make sure she cleans good.   Better for her to not have a calf now, they are too small to be calving.  She should clean up and then all 4 will go with the bull as planned in June/July for breeding as we planned.  
Sometimes an antibiotic will cause an abortion... her not feeling well probably didn't help and she might have been in the beginning stages of aborting when we ran them through the chute.  Doesn't matter, just hope she cleans up and comes along.  All the feeders in the barn are on Tetracycline granules top dressed on the feed/silage for 5 days.  Must have brought something in with the last bunch he bought.  Hope we caught it quick enough to avert a real problem.  The one rwf steer that was pretty mopey looked better yesterday and fever was down.  We ran him and a few others that looked peaked through the chute again.... 48 hours after the initial shots... ought to get it pretty good.  

I did get the oven cleaner all sprayed in the oven today.  It says you can do it as an overnight thing so I will work on cleaning it out tomorrow.  Talked to the friend who goes to Pa Amish country about the guy who refurbishes old stoves.  He is going to stop and look at it and see if he thinks it is in good enough shape to do a refurbishing.  I still really like this stove.  In fact, he said he is probably going up there next week to pick up a load of lumber, a 1 day trip,  and I asked if I could ride along; either we take this stove with us to take to him,  or I will get some pictures to see if he will redo it.  If not, then maybe he would be interested in it for parts for any other ones he has to redo.... and I will spend a little time looking at propane stoves up there.  See, Va has laws that they HAVE to be electronic ignition... so need electricity so totally USELESS in the event of a power outage.... Pa has a big population of old order Amish... no electricity.... so they can/do sell some stoves that do not have electronic ignitions.  That is what he & his wife got for their house.   So if I go a new one, I will buy it up there.  I can install it here, just can't buy it here.  Plus the hook up is all there... all we have to do is hook the line into the house, to the stove and open the cut off valve for the propane.....
I would rather pay a couple hundred for refurbishing than 6-900 for a new one.... We'll see.  

Went to supper with Deb to a place called "Quaker Steak and Lube"... it was okay.... not to die for but definitely not bad.  Might go back sometime for their special burgers on a Monday night or their 2 for $20 on a tuesday night.  We shared a shrimp appetizer and both had a nachos plate... both of us brought home 1/2 of the nachos... there were alot. Deb said we could have shared it, too.   It was good.  I haven't had nachos in a long time and just had a chicken cooked again, so this was a good option for a change.  Went back to her house and just gabbed for a bit.  She showed me pictures of the grandbabies... it was twins, I had forgotten.... that she went to see rather than make a special trip out last weekend.  She is here for a week or so, working from home....

So, tomorrow I will try to being up some more stuff and then do some things here.  Then get sample bottles together and leave a little early for testing and run 2 errands on the way to test down near Roanoke.  Good thing it is mostly interstate in case we do get the "wintry mix" that is an iffy tomorrow evening..... easier to drive home on the main roads.  Don't know if DS is going to have to go in tomorrow night.  

Fed the calves up at the barn but only about half of them went in.  I did figure out which calf is on the #4 sucker cow..... I want to try to get the bull out.  He was not near the pen today and if I called all the cows, then I would have everyone trying to run overtop of me.   He has been in there 68 days... so a 2 month calving window if they all got bred.  That would be great.  
Calling for some real rain on Thursday.... I want the bigger calves  off those young cows and out of there.....
Oh and the catch pen he fixed... he used new boards on 3 places.... and reused the old board on the worst spot and they pushed on it and it broke again today when I fed.... I don't know why he even bothered with the other places, the calves couldn't get out there.... I  just looked at it and said WTF was he thinking.  It made ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE to reuse the old split end board where the calves were putting that much pressure on it and new boards around the bottom where there was about 6 inches clearance.... this is a board there they can walk through between the other 2 boards.... I stuck an old pallet up and tied up the 2 pieces of boards with baling strings for today....Sometimes you wonder if they have any common sense at all.... I said there was A (as in 1 single) broken board that needed to be REPLACED..... I give up. I will find a board myself to nail across there like it should have been done in the first place.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sometimes you just wonder With these men --- WHAT????     

We have a lot of north winds today, so chilly.   Getting rain all day tomorrow, again Thurs.   Just saying half to one inch tomorrow, a cold rain.  Maybe some sleety mixed.  Don't like that with these new kids.   But  They have shelter but those mom's can get pushy, or will take kids out. Just hope for best. Of course it challenges feeding....hay blows, does fight, I cuss. Hope for best & less rain. 

Hope your stove can be refurbished!   It's like old vehicles, no payments, some repairs work.  

I need to get to a store a little earlier than I usually start, so with DST it's dark when I'd like some light.  Will be chasing hay.  Hate that!  Prepped all I could to make it faster chores, didn't plan on this wind!!! It's like 20 mph + gusts!  I'll get there but prob not happy.  😁.   Tomorrow same thing, just add rain.


----------



## Bruce

What all does and doesn't work on your stove Jan?


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ;  There is one burner that only has the full flame directly under the pan and it used to have a simmer setting where it had 5 longer flames that came out, so as to heat less... don't know how to explain it very well.    Understand, this stove was made in the 50's-60's..... It is a Berkshire which I have been told is  not the most popular ever made... I found a picture of a "Garland" when searching antique propane kitchen anges.... which looks very similar.....  The "plate" in the bottom of the oven which was the speckle enamel, is worn about through.  It has been sitting and even after taking it all apart, cleaning out all the mouse nests and all, I would like it to be gone over completely.  This amish man in Pa does this for a living... dealing with the old order amish.... It has an oven on the right and a broiler pan that pulls out when you open the door, and you can broil separately.  I loved the way this stove cooked and no electronic crap..... I would like see if it can be restored to working right.  There are 2 knobs missing.... and right now the metal pieces that hold the pans above the flames, are missing.... Who knows where they are.  I do have an extra set of drip pans for underneath the individual burners that I found so I am only missing the racks that sit above the burners.  

So anyway.... to me it would be worth spending $200 to get it back to near perfect, instead of buying a $600-1,000 stove to be somewhat similar to this. 

That's for another day to worry about it. 
Today, Tuesday, was a pretty good one overall.   DS's GF's sister came by and I marked a pair of fireproof coveralls to hem for her.... both legs and the arms are too long.  She is going to drive a race car this year....  I think she is nuts, she has 2 children and the father died a year ago.  But, not my place to say.  Just like I think the GF is crazy to want to get a motorcycle with a 13 yr old depending on her..... she wants a racing bike......REALLY..... but I said my piece on it and got a lecture from DS and so that was the end of my comments.  Do stupid stuff to see if you can get hurt or killed and put the burden on a small minor child.....Not like either one grew up with the whole family into racing and has been doing it for years or anything.... I mean they are not the Petty's or the Joe Gibbs racing family..... OH WELL.  DS offered my services to do the hemming for her,  so I will do it for him.  Won't be that big a deal.... I will not cut it if I can get away with turning up and "folding in " a hem on the sleeves,  and the bottoms just hemmed up.

Last night we were supposed to "maybe" get a little wintry mix..... it never got below freezing though.... but DS had to work.  So he was off today.  So he texted me to see if we could get the animals out of the nurse cow pasture that I was saying needed to be sold.  This is where the boards on the catch pen got fixed... and the one that needed a new board,  got an old one that immediately broke again when the calves were pushing to get in the pen...and I tied a pallet up and jury rigged it to use the pen. 

They are calling for RAIN... not showers but 1-3 inches on Thursday-Friday.... so he wanted to get them to the barn now so there would be no problems with the truck getting stuck or anything in the wet ground....

Anyway, I said that I would go up and see what I could do, today, because I was going to have to test tomorrow afternoon.... and Thursday they are calling for rain so that is why he was  hoping to get them in and moved.  I was figuring that he was going to wait for the following week. 

I went up and got in most all the calves, locked them in the pen and fixed it so that I could open the door and several went in the barn.... Got everyone in but 1 heifer..... was surprised that I was able to do that much.  Also got the bull in the other side of the catch pen in the littler side..... Then I managed to get all the cows (mommas) I needed, plus a few,  and called DS.  He said that he would come up with the truck and trailer.  I managed to sort out the couple extra cows that went in, got them out.... We got 7 of the calves loaded and 2 of the cows..... and then he came back and I had gotten out the 4 smaller calves that we didn't need, and we loaded 3 more cows and 2 calves and then put the bull in the back section.... He then took the bull down and dropped him off at the bull lot and we watched them play the pushing... I'm bigger/badder than you are.... whole pecking order stuff.... then he took the rest to the barn.  There is 1 calf in there that was on my longhorn, she did not go to the barn;  all the others are with their mothers...the one nurse cow had 3 on her and they are all there with her.  She has dropped alot of weight so it is good that all 3 on her will be sold.  There is no point in keeping them since prices are pretty good and I am not in love with either of the 2 heifers on her;  the other one is steer so he is going anyway......
Didn't take the longhorn as she can get a little pushy with her horns in tight spaces, and she is sooooo pregnant looking,  that the calf just needs to be off her.  That calf is a total IDIOT nutcase.... and she will come up and eat grain out of the bucket from me so don't know where he got it.... I mean he is NUTS......he was nuts as a little calf..... hopefully he will just stick with the rest of the animals he is familiar with,  at the barn there.  She has been a real good mother for a first calf heifer...calf is nice although a total insane nut case.  Going to be a real trip to get him in the barn on Thursday afternoon with the rest that are going to be sold.  There are 2 other nut cases out there that DS had bought.... I will be off Thursday afternoon so will be able to help a little.... he will probably feed silage today or tomorrow so by Friday they don't look like they gorged themselves.... and will come in for him for a few buckets of grain.    They mostly all do come in now.... and the 5 cows we took with their calves today all will come for grain too. 
So there are a couple out in the back lot that he is going to get in.... and maybe one or 2 of their mothers that are back there because they were old... and not bred back... so no reason to keep the cows if we ship the calves....

Turns out we are probably going to need both trucks and trailers again.  I had 9 and we might keep 1 or 2 of the heifers....there are 2 that are nice.... and I don't like to keep just one that is a stranger to the other 4, that he is probably going to keep, from the earlier group; ....But with the other heifers we decided to sell the other day, and the steers he has there I imaging there are going to be 25 or more to go now.  They might all fit on the one bigger trailer..... but he doesn't think so... we will have a much better idea on Thursday when we get them into the small lot and in the barn for the night Thursday night. 

So that is where we are.  I am really glad that they are going this week.  Going to be an extra paycheck for me since 5 of the 9 are mine.... yep, crazy nutcase is mine.... and if we keep the 2 heifers , one is mine one is his.... so I will still be sending at least 4 from that group.... one we kept back that is now getting sold  is mine too.... so at least 5 will be mine to go.  Then there are the ones that are supposed to go to the other guy... the one high strung big Charolais heifer is mine too..... There is also one nice charolais x heifer in that group that is real friendly that I may just tell him I would rather keep  her to replace my nut.... well, we will see.  That is going to take another bunch out of the barn lot.  He said the couple that were looking/sounding a little sick are looking much better.... so it was good we got them worked when we did. 

The 5 cows that went to the barn with the calves need to be preg checked... and they can go out in the front field with the other pregnant/starting to calve cows.  No need for them to go back to the nurse cow pasture.  Don't want any of the littler calves to want to nurse them.  I have seen several calves on different cows at a time.... very much the "communal feed the calves" group of young cows.  

2 more of the new heifers we went and got Saturday have calved...there were 6 with calves already..... both have done good, mothered the calves and the calves have nursed.... 8 down 4 more to go.... that's really good.  They look good since they are out on the pasture. 

I have gotten most of the stuff moved around for the freezer that they are supposed to deliver Thursday.... Hoping that it can come in the front door and can go straight back..... The door into the DR from the hall is a little narrower so they will have to measure it..... but it would be a very straight shot back and through another doorway and set it there.... Otherwise it will have to go around to the deck,  up 3 steps into the kitchen, and in the back door and through 3 doorways.... If it is raining then the front door will be much preferred....just 2 more boxes to move over, and the island thing that came out of the kitchen,  can go right out the hallway and on the front porch.  They will be moved later.   Then I can get the cooler chests and empty the one freezer and get the stuff up here....sort and organize it all ......clean out the other one....get it moved and then get the other 2 emptied and hopefully all put in 2 from the 3.....

Got to get the sample bottles in the trays for tomorrow afternoon.  Have that ready tonight... then get the meters in the car tomorrow, to take to set up.  Got several things to take to the cleaners,  ready to put in the car.

Going in to wash some dishes in the sink.....get ready for tomorrow and go down and get to sleep earlier tonight.  HATE DST...... my body works on standard time.... I like the light earlier,  and coming in a little earlier at night. 


,


----------



## farmerjan

We got a few showers last night... wound up with almost 2 tenths of an inch rain total.... was cloudy and then clearing and we had a little sun this afternoon.  Maybe sun tomorrow, not too warm.... we were in the 40's maybe low 50's but felt chilly.  Still, not too much rain,  but we are supposed to get some serious rain for Thursday & Friday.... 

The ground/grass can use a nice rain.... 1/2 inch would be nice... don't need inches of rain.  Grass will start to really green up if we get a decent rain and then sun again.


----------



## farmerjan

DS is talking about taking some rams to the sale where they sell alot of sheep.... and the possibility of taking a few of these heifers he bought that are pregnant, to the once a month beef cow sale... I said that I will take that one young cow of mine that sucks everything.... I know which calf is hers so they can go as a pair..... Tired of seeing her suck the cows that the younger calves are on....Her calf is nice, a heifer, but I am done with the cow's BS.  
A friend of his does alot of buying and selling, I think he is getting DS to see that you have to sell when prices are good and then you can keep more when prices are not so high.  There are a couple of other cows that he is talking about selling since he bought these 12 nice heifers that are calving now...  been trying to get him to ship out some of the so-so cows..... if you are not REAL HAPPY with the calves,  get rid of them.....


----------



## Baymule

We watched a cattle auction today. The cow/calf pairs were either range scrub cows with horns, bony, wild, but had decent calves on them or they were hulking HUGE cows, butts wide as a dump truck, tall, beefy cared for cows with very nice calves. The bony pairs went for $600 to $800, the dump truck butts went for $1,000 to $1,400. A man sitting next to me bought quite a few of the dump truck butt cow pairs. 

We went to watch the sheep/goats, but there were only 2 sheep and maybe a dozen goats.


----------



## farmerjan

We can make some money on the thin poor bony kind if you know what to watch for.  Especially if they have nice calves on them.... you know they are putting everything into the calf so they will do even better if they even carry a little more flesh.  The big ones are a 50/50 deal.... sometimes you can do good sometimes not.  Then the age has alot to do with it.  Like that one I bought for 650.... she's a big cow 1350 lbs..... but looks like she will raise a nice calf.  Another thing to consider.... if a cow has some age on her, it means she has raised a decent enough calf regularly for her to have gotten to an older age.  That is why I am totally good with buying some of these older cows.  Granted the broken mouths and smooth/short mouths are often one and dones for the sake of not burying a cow if you keep her too many years.... but if they get fed decent and raise a good calf, and you buy her right, you will make a profit.  
Plus the thin ones will gain weight if fed and wormed..... then you gain a bit on the added weight when they get sold as cull cows. 
Of course, you can lose a few too.  We have lost 2 young cows this winter.... one just kept getting thinner and thinner... and another had her 2nd calf on her and she just was dead one day.... who knows why.  She was out of a good producing family.... it happens.  Lost an old one over the early part of the winter... it was supposed to be her last calf... sometimes you gamble..

The beefy cows do not make you anything in salvage value since they already have all the weight they will carry.  But they also have plenty of body fat/condition for the body to pull from to make the milk if the weather gets dry, pastures get poor etc.  There are advantages to both.  Too fat though will cause problems breeding back sometimes.
The 12 heifers that DS bought are borderline fat.... I was a little concerned, because their "condition" was so good.... but the 2 had no problems calving so that is good.  Fat is not good for calving sometimes either... too fat can hamper the whole birth process...
And you have to make a distinction between cows you buy with the eye to make some money on them and the ones you buy as long term keepers to improve your herd.  We'll see how that $650 cow does, she might be one to keep a heifer calf out of if she has a nice one.... she might be one strictly to just sell a few calves off of and then ship.  

There is a charolais heifer that DS bought with the idea of sending with the common ones.... but she is a pretty nice heifer and very calm and friendly.  We are most likely going to keep her and breed her..... disposition is a big plus and she is not a bad looking heifer either.   We have kept a few mediocre heifers for cows because of their dispositions.... and they raised average calves.... but having a few like that, that will come to call when you want them in the catch pen, and so the rest follow... is priceless at some of the pastures.  

Got to head to work... got the meters loaded and all... time to go.


----------



## farmerjan

Got to the farm, set up, we were milking by 2:15 and got done around 5.  Then I had to do the milk weight input into the computer and it went well.... 3 mistakes that were easy to figure out and one missing cow that I asked farmer about... she died.... so it was pretty smooth.  Waited for the meters to run and was out of there about 6:30.  
Stopped at the farmer to get a 2 gallon bucket of milk, talked to him a few minutes.  
Got here and saw something next door at the pasture.... DS had gotten in the one cow with the big calf at that pasture and was going to take them to the barn so the calf can get sold Friday.  She got put there because she had been checked open with her group.... and we just left the calf with her.  So she needs to get checked.... but could be only 3-4 months  bred.... which make her a fall calving cow this time.   Boy, he is REALLY SERIOUS about cleaning out while the prices are good.... cannot believe that after all these years of my harping to get stuff sold when the selling is good, that he is finally doing it.... I think he was liking that bigger than expected check.... and his auctioneer friend that keeps telling him they need to be sold now.   
So I sat at the gate to the road to close behind him as he came out of the pasture.... he said that tomorrow after work he wants to get the ones in,  out of the back lot there at the barn, where there are a couple of bigger calves, into the barn lot.... and they will all stay in the barn and the small lot right in front so Friday morning all we have to do is sort out the cows to stay, and load the calves....couple of those cows are one and dones I think.... they might go too.....

The guy that was supposed to take the "common cattle" contacted him and said that he could maybe take them Friday.... of course... everything at once... but we'll see, he has put us off before.  
Well, he is in agreement to keep that charolais heifer in that group that is friendly....

I will preg check those 5 cows from the nurse cow pasture.... and they will go out in the front field with the others as I think they will be fairly well along.... except maybe the one nurse cow that had the 3 calves on her.... she is thin..... if she is not bred, or short bred, then she will get a break and should put on some weight.  She is a good nurse cow....and I did not feed her like I normally do because of the ankle/boot/rehab  whole thing....  I think that she has raised  11 or 12 calves in the 3 lactations.... I have no problem with her being held over.... 

Got to pack the samples tomorrow... managed to get some decent boxes this eve in the cardboard recycle dumpster.... it is going to rain tomorrow and they are saying a good chance of 2-3 inches with some thunderstorms.... 
Time to head down the hill... will get the boxes unloaded into the house tonight so they are dry.... maybe pack some stuff before I come up.  The meters and hoses are still in the car... under all the boxes.... I can back into the carport to get them off tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

With selling all these calves and the not so great cows, there ought to be plenty of grass to fatten up the cows you keep.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday,  nearly noon.  It is cloudy, light rain  and supposed to get more, and heavier as the day goes on.  Now maybe some lt snow tomorrow?????  

Delivery of freezer is not going to be until tomorrow.  Don't know how that will work if we get alot of rain.....  guess I will see once they call and then get here.  Got the hallway emptied out, plenty of space for them to bring it in I hope.  I  had to change the wall I wanted it on because there is no plug where I wanted it.... it is set up for the clothes dryer and I don't use one... wanted it there... but no plug.  After I moved the hanging clothes rack and all.... So for now it will go on a different wall, plug right there... and figure out if a plug can be put in there where the dryer would go.   Can an electrician take the dryer electric plug and split it or something for a normal type plug???? Problem for another day. 

We are going to get the rest of the cows in the barn this evening... I think there are 3 or 4 out in the back lot with the bigger calves.  DS does the feeding up there.... 

I am going to get the samples packed to get shipped out later.  Then go in and eat something.  Maybe do some other stuff here until he gets off work.  Got plenty to do.  

Put a note in the Coronavirus thread..... new stimulus money was deposited in my account.  I related the situation in that thread.  It was a surprise, I will hold on to it for a bit since I am pretty caught up with stuff.  Might go get a recliner chair for the house with some of it.  

Neighbor that used to till my garden, sold his tiller.  Going to have to find someone else now.  I wanted to buy the tiller... if I'd known he sold it I would have bought it.  

Nothing exciting here so I am going to do the samples and eat.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  the calves would not have been kept so the only thing affecting the amount of grass is the number of adult cows.... and he bought those 12 new first calf heifers so they have pretty much offset the cattle sold.  But that is okay, that was sorta the plans.  Plus there are at least 6 or more heifers to be bred so are each nearly the equivalent of a cow....ones we kept on top of the other bred ones that he bought,  that he may or may not sell.  One of the cows sold a couple weeks ago was mine, but I replaced her with that bred cow.  I will sell the sucking idiot and her calf .  The numbers need to stay around 150 head of cows in order to pay the rents/feed/hay making/ normal bills..... so he is close to that again.  We lost a couple places but had cut the cow numbers from nearly 200,  so are about where we need to be.  
We had too much grass last year due to the exceptional amount of rain.  It gave us more grazing longer which was good, but created this problem with getting the cows out of the one place so late.  We could have used a few more cows to efficiently use the grass..... but it has all worked out.  If it gets dry this year we will have to manage the grass differently than last year.   And we are seriously looking at a few cows that are not really favorites.... and might cut the numbers by 6-12 if the cow prices stay up.  Of course losing those 2 was not expected.  But with the numbers we have it is not unexpected to lose a couple on occasion.  Usually it is an older cow we just kept too long....

There is something to be said for natural selection.... sad as it is.... that you don't keep perpetuating less than healthy, good productive animals.  

Makes me respect @B&B Happy goats  more,  for spaying all the pups and Lilly due to a possible genetic problem.  She took a very responsible position to keep out of the reproductive pool,  a genetic defect.  

That is what culling is for.  You cannot keep all the "runts, orphans, less than healthy" babies that you save.... they are not a good way to build a herd.... Yes, some are fine, but often there is a reason an animal will reject a less than thrifty baby.  Some could be the momma's disposition...and in the case of the sheep, a triplet will often be rejected or the ewe won't be able to feed that many either..... but often they have an instinct that the baby is less than healthy.  We can keep them alive and even growing with alot of intervention.  But that is not practical or smart to perpetuate a problem.  
Like with the cattle.... they are supposed to produce a calf every year... that is a beef cow's job.  Occasionally we will make allowances for one.... often it is when they get older and have more than earned their keep.... or a real young one that has done a good job with their calf,  but has not been able to breed back and sustain a new pregnancy while still growing on their own.  But  unless you have a pet, which is fine if that is what you want,  an animal has a purpose and they must fulfill that purpose.  Pets like that are extremely expensive to feed, and then have old age health issues.  Some have some very good dispositions.... but you cannot keep them all.  
So we are "trading" some cattle to get and keep better cows.  That was the reason to buy these bred heifers... and keeping the best that we raise for replacements.  But we also have to have a certain number to make this cash flow.  I like having the extra grass and one reason we cut back besides losing the one place, was to give us more grass at other places and give us some more flexibility. 
Hoping that this year is at least "normal" and we have a decent grazing season... but that is what makes farmers the greatest optimists... and the greatest gamblers..... in the world.  Every year we start out hopeful, and know that there are somethings we have NO CONTROL over....


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  I'm going to head down the hill and get some sleep because I have to be at the barn by 4:15 a.m. to help sort and load.  DS got in the cows out from the back and in the barn.  We wound up deciding to sell 4 calves out of there, so they and their mothers are in the barn with the rest.  Sorted through all the rest of the calves and have everything in the barn and small barn lot where they can get to the water.  Won't have to get them in  out of the field/pasture that is all mud again.  It rained today, some light rain and a couple of downpours... I think there is almost an inch in the gauge and possibility of more tonight.  It looks some will  go south of us... but about 6:30 pm it got so foggy I couldn't see the mailbox across the road.  Don't know if it is getting colder out so the fog will leave, it was thick. 
I think that I have 6 in the group to get sold.  And the big charolais heifer that will go with the common cattle... but he hasn't heard from the guy ....again..... DS said he may not keep doing this since he keeps putting it off when we have a trailer load to go...... usually 6-10 at a time.  He is not making  money when he has to feed them for so long before they actually go.  When he started this the guy was taking them pretty regular......  Oh well, it's his deal and he is the one that has the money tied up.....

I am not getting the freezer delivered tomorrow because the lawn is soggy and the truck would tear it up or get stuck for sure.  It has been rescheduled for Monday.....I called them and said that it just wasn't going to work,,,, that is why I had wanted it today.  But the manager I talked to this evening had nothing to do with the original set up.  He was nice and I said there was no sense in them getting here and not being able to get it close to the porch with the truck to get it off.   He said he understood and appreciated my calling.  
Aggravating to say the least.  

So, I am heading down the hill.  See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule  the calves would not have been kept so the only thing affecting the amount of grass is the number of adult cows.... and he bought those 12 new first calf heifers so they have pretty much offset the cattle sold.  But that is okay, that was sorta the plans.  Plus there are at least 6 or more heifers to be bred so are each nearly the equivalent of a cow....ones we kept on top of the other bred ones that he bought,  that he may or may not sell.  One of the cows sold a couple weeks ago was mine, but I replaced her with that bred cow.  I will sell the sucking idiot and her calf .  The numbers need to stay around 150 head of cows in order to pay the rents/feed/hay making/ normal bills..... so he is close to that again.  We lost a couple places but had cut the cow numbers from nearly 200,  so are about where we need to be.
> We had too much grass last year due to the exceptional amount of rain.  It gave us more grazing longer which was good, but created this problem with getting the cows out of the one place so late.  We could have used a few more cows to efficiently use the grass..... but it has all worked out.  If it gets dry this year we will have to manage the grass differently than last year.   And we are seriously looking at a few cows that are not really favorites.... and might cut the numbers by 6-12 if the cow prices stay up.  Of course losing those 2 was not expected.  But with the numbers we have it is not unexpected to lose a couple on occasion.  Usually it is an older cow we just kept too long....
> 
> There is something to be said for natural selection.... sad as it is.... that you don't keep perpetuating less than healthy, good productive animals.
> 
> Makes me respect @B&B Happy goats  more,  for spaying all the pups and Lilly due to a possible genetic problem.  She took a very responsible position to keep out of the reproductive pool,  a genetic defect.
> 
> That is what culling is for.  You cannot keep all the "runts, orphans, less than healthy" babies that you save.... they are not a good way to build a herd.... Yes, some are fine, but often there is a reason an animal will reject a less than thrifty baby.  Some could be the momma's disposition...and in the case of the sheep, a triplet will often be rejected or the ewe won't be able to feed that many either..... but often they have an instinct that the baby is less than healthy.  We can keep them alive and even growing with alot of intervention.  But that is not practical or smart to perpetuate a problem.
> Like with the cattle.... they are supposed to produce a calf every year... that is a beef cow's job.  Occasionally we will make allowances for one.... often it is when they get older and have more than earned their keep.... or a real young one that has done a good job with their calf,  but has not been able to breed back and sustain a new pregnancy while still growing on their own.  But  unless you have a pet, which is fine if that is what you want,  an animal has a purpose and they must fulfill that purpose.  Pets like that are extremely expensive to feed, and then have old age health issues.  Some have some very good dispositions.... but you cannot keep them all.
> So we are "trading" some cattle to get and keep better cows.  That was the reason to buy these bred heifers... and keeping the best that we raise for replacements.  But we also have to have a certain number to make this cash flow.  I like having the extra grass and one reason we cut back besides losing the one place, was to give us more grass at other places and give us some more flexibility.
> Hoping that this year is at least "normal" and we have a decent grazing season... but that is what makes farmers the greatest optimists... and the greatest gamblers..... in the world.  Every year we start out hopeful, and know that there are somethings we have NO CONTROL over....


You know what I was thinking as I read this? 

*COW MATH!!! *


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ......Cow Math.... yeah, that's a good way to put it I guess.  We just did a MINUS COW MATH  this morning.  Shipped 33 more head this morning.  We didn't have any problems this morning getting them sorted from the momma cows, but the one group did not want to load in the trailer.  Can't say that I blame them.... it was RAINING......like it has been really raining hard off and on last night.  And the gusting wind.  Saw alot of branches and stuff down this morning.

The fog had cleared pretty much last night because it was raining.  I heard it coming down on the roof about 2:30-3 a.m. and had trouble going back to sleep....I didn't have to get up until 3:30.  I was at the barn at 4:10.  We left for town about 4:50 or so because we were in town by 5:20 or so.... unloaded and I was back at the barn and backed back in at the chute by 6:15.  DS stayed there as they sorted them and wrote most of them down so we know what the different cows' calves weighed.  It is hard sometimes... but as long as we know which ones are mine so I can get paid.  I have 7 total there to be sold....2 steers and 5 heifers.  So, that is good.  Prices were down a little bit last week from the previous week when we sold... $.05 to .20 on some.   Hoping that they don't fall off much today.  
One possible good thing about the wet and rain, there will probably be fewer animals there since some people will not be able to get cattle out if they are loading at pastures. Buyers that are there competing for the lesser numbers.... There will be more there there next couple weeks when the weather is a little better.   It was really good that we got them all  moved to the barn Tuesday and Wednesday.... because we never would have gotten in and out of the nurse cow field yesterday.... 

So, I will do some stuff here for a bit.  It is supposed to stop raining then just cloudy,  and then even clearing off by late afternoon/eve.  I will check the rain gauge, I made sure it was out Wednesday.   Windy most of the day.   Then several days of sun.  That will help dry it out  . Sunny on Monday so they ought to be able to deliver the freezer. .  I have a PT appt early...8 a.m.....so hope I will be home by the time they get here.  All I know is that they will be here on Monday....They are supposed to call before at least a half hour before  they get here.  I have a feeling it will be later in the day...

This rain is going to make the grass really grow.  Time to get more serious about the garden getting tilled since the guy I used to get can't now that he sold his tiller.  Tempted to go buy one to use on the small tractor and not be dependent on anyone else anymore.... looking around and exploring my options.... might see if the one neighbor close will do it; he has a small one on his little garden type tractor... he's close.... then maybe find one after the "season"....

I will leave probably about noon,  maybe even go look at some recliners, then be at the stockyards for when they start selling.  Not expecting to bring home any of the steers, but want to make sure to watch the heifers... DS is planning to come in as soon as he gets off work.... there were a couple heifers that were bigger than he thought and if they don't do pretty good, they will come back.  One he almost didn't take, and probably should have just kept her.  If she brings alot though, better she goes.   Gotta pay for those 12 bred and now calving heifers he got last weekend.


----------



## Baymule

Hope the sale does well for y’all. I’m trying to catch the lingo, it gets confusing. The auctioneer switches from pound to per animal. We are going to the auction tomorrow morning to watch the sheep and goats. My lambs are going to be small, weaned next month. I don’t know if they will bring a good price due to Ramadan of not. I may need to keep them longer for them to grow some more. I’m going to wean, give the ewes a few weeks on pasture, some more of those Giant Pink Banana squash (I still have some I kept through the winter) and turn Ringo out with them for earlier lambs for next year. @Mike CHS and @Beekissed both did well on marketing their lambs early, so I’m going to try for the same thing. I may miss it by a month or so, but will be able to breed earlier the following year.

Most of what we see is grown sheep and goats. Some ready to breed or eat lambs go through and bring good prices, but few recently weaned lambs, so may need to hold them. It’s a crap shoot.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Baymule ... hope they do good too. 

 There is an ethnic holiday in May too isn't there???? You may need to see who is buying the lambs, if there is like one or 2 people that buy many/most   and go talk  to them after they are done and ask what are the preferred sizes and what times of the year..... There are about 2 or 3 that normally buy the brunt of the lambs and goat kids at the one Saturday sale near here.... and they will tell you the different holidays that they want/need them for.  Or go in the office at the sale/stockyard and ask if they have a list of the preferred dates for lamb and kid sales.... Many times they will be glad to try to help you out because they are thinking that you will come there and sell and they will get commissions....

They need to be sold at least a week before the holiday that you are targeting in order for them to get to where they need to be.... we always figured 2 weeks before the holiday.....


----------



## Baymule

We did ask at the office if there were certain times of the year or holidays that were better for lambs. We were told that every week was busy and they couldn’t predict when was a better time. Not much help.

April 13 is the beginning of Ramadan, May 12 is Eid al-Fitr or the ending of Ramadan. Lambs supposedly sell well during this time. I like your idea of stalking the buyers. LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I like your idea of stalking the buyers.


That isn't stalking, it is marketing research!


----------



## farmerjan

Yay @Bruce ..... I like that terminology....!!!!

Sale was good.  We really hit a home run 2 weeks ago.... Prices were about $.10 /lb less than 2 weeks ago.  The steers did in the 1.60's  compared to the 1.70's and the heifers did in the 1.30-1.39 as opposed to the 1.30's & 1.45's.  
We did bid back in that one heifer as her eye was looking runny in the ring.  She will get a shot tomorrow and kept to go with the bull in June/July.  She weighed 705 which is more than I thought.... I was thinking maybe 6-625.... so she will definitely be breedable to our easy calving bull  for a spring calf next year.  
Bought a half crazy steer for $.77/lb because no one wanted to deal with him.... he will go with the "common cattle" and make $.25/lb.... The guy wants them next Wed, he said the truck is coming there on Thursday to load them out.  Also bought a cheap $.70 /lb heifer to ship too.  I will check and see if she is pregnant first.  
One of the ones he bought and I called 5 months or so, aborted the calf this afternoon, so she will go on the truck instead of keeping her. 
So, I haven't sat down yet to figure out which pens my calves were in, so I can get paid but will have a figure for him tomorrow.  Have to preg check the 5 that came from the nurse cow field so they can get moved out of the barn.  

I didn't leave very early so went to do 2 quick errands and then to the sale.  They only had about 800 head this time, so the weather did affect some.  A neighbor took in a couple big loads of calves.... he has some nice ones and they did pretty good for him.  There are some advantages to having tractor trailer (pot) loads.   They get on the phone there at the sale and the buyer on the phone bids live ...  

We had .8 inch of rain in the gauge.  The sun came out about 10 or so and the breeze was stiff most all afternoon.  It is alot colder this evening... we might get a bit below freezing.  But sun for the next 3 days and a light breeze so the ground will dry out some.  I think days are supposed to warm a little too.... 50's and maybe low 60's.   

I am tired so I am going to go down the hill and see if I can't get a good nights sleep.  I don't have to be worrying about the possibility of "oversleeping" tomorrow and there is no pounding rain to wake me. 
 The car is making a little tapping noise, DS said it sounds like something is loose and getting hit by the fan or fanbelt or something.  So I will transfer the meters to the truck for tomorrow's test and drive that.   He said he would look and see if he could figure out what it is.... I have been FAITHFULLY checking the oil when I fill it because this particular engine is supposed to be a bit of a problem about losing oil.... leaking or burning it.... So the first thing I do before I start it,  after I have filled it,  is to check the oil....Had to put almost a qt in it the last time.... I check the oil in the truck too  regularly.... 
If he can't figure it out it will go in and see if  the problem can be found and fixed before it costs an engine or something.  The 2wd is running good so will just drive it for now.


----------



## Baymule

Hey Jan, I followed your advice on "marketing research" and I didn't even have to stalk him, he was sitting behind us yesterday when we went to the auction. BTW, prices have come down from what they were just a couple of weeks ago. This guy, called Pierce by the auctioneer and everyone else, buys a LOT. He buys sheep and goats, kill pen horses and some cattle. I don't know who he sells to, but he must stay busy hauling his purchases to where ever they are going. So I turned around while they were loading up for cattle and asked him about timing and selling lambs. He echoed what @Mike CHS and @Beekissed have discovered. His sage advice was, "The best I can tell you is have them ready to go January 1. Nobody has any ready to sell then and prices are high." Indeed, we have already witnessed that, by falling prices now. 

We are a little behind the eight ball if we put Ringo with the ewes right now, for next year. I haven't weaned lambs yet and I like to give the ewes a rest. Most of the lambs will be ready to wean in a few weeks. I have lush spring grass, fescue, rye grass and clovers that will help with flushing them. And I still have some of my Giant Pink Banana squash that I can chop up for them. Haha  I need to get the 6 ewes that I am culling, sold. I think they might go in the next few weeks. Low prices or not, they need to go. Then I'll separate out the ewe lambs I'm keeping, put Ringo with his harem and hope for the best for next year. The ewe lambs I'm keeping will be ready to breed in November or December of this year. And I'll be on the lookout for a few good registered ewes in the meantime. Now to decide if I bite the bullet and sell weanling lambs now or hold them until they grow and gain weight and sell later. Eh it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Baymule

The best part of all this is that BJ is finally getting excited about the sheep, going to auction and wanting to learn more. He now sees why I want better ewes, registered ewes and is on board with that.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.... sunny, started out at 26 up to the low 50's and probably going to hit 60's but there is a breeze so not too warm.

Bad day yesterday.... DS called and said a neighbor called and it looked like a cow trying to calve.  I was loading meters and stuff for the testing.  Went up to the pasture, he had called another friend when he didn't get me right off.... they said they didn't see anything out of the ordinary, but hadn't gone in the field... just had binocs looking.... someone said that there might have been a dog in there.... So, I went in, riding  through the field..... one of the new bought heifers has a prolapse.  She is laying down, I am not going to make her get up but it looked uterine.  So, I called DS told him the vet needed to come out.... he was all hot and mad... I said point blank, this is beyond my capabilities.  So he called the one vet, and I went back to the house, finished getting my work stuff.... called him and asked if I needed to stay home and call the farmer... who would understand a prolapse situation.... he said no, go to work.  So half way to work, he calls and is really mad because no one has called him back from the vets after 45 min..... I said that I could call the other vet (that I prefer) and said please.... so I called them, of course this is all after hours so you get the answering service.... and they will relay the call.... to the vet on call.   So, I get to work, get the stuff set up in the barn, and he texts me & says that the one vet finally got back to him.... I test and he finally texts me and says that they got it put back, she is in rough shape.... he found the calf which I hadn't found because I didn't have much time to look for anyway, and it sucked the heifer while she was lying down so got colostrum... then she got up and it sucked some more... 
He did say that "my vet" did call him back right after he had heard from the first vet.....
Let's hope that the last  3 bought ones, calve okay and soon....
He and GF were out last evening and went by and checked the heifer.... she died.... so they got the calf and took it to the barn.  Called and asked if maybe my jer/hol nurse cow would take the calf?   I said, try her.... I had just sold her 3 calves on Friday... so about 36 hours since she had been nursed.... he got her in the barn, gave her some grain, and the calf went on her and she really didn't seem to mind.  So the calf got some more milk.... I said that I would go up this morning and get her in for the calf.  Bless her, she ate grain and only once picked up her leg to halfway kick/push the calf away.... the calf got on 3 quarters and I know got 2 nursed out....

DS bitched about the "dam#" hol milk cow when we brought her to the barn with the calves from the nurse cow field, because she tends to get in the way when you are sorting cattle, having to make her go back cuz she is always at the gate when you don't want her there....  but here she is taking care of "his"  calf so far.....

I have another jer/hol cross first calf heifer I was going to maybe take to the farm where my other ones are... she is getting quite an udder and is due most anytime.... I think I will try to get this calf on her with her own when she calves and just let her raise the 2.... if she will take it.  I have no idea if she will.... 
If not, then good old "801" will get to raise this calf..... I promised her a rest after these last 3, she had gotten thin this winter,  without getting much grain all last year with the ankle/boot/rehab crap....  I am not even sure if she is bred back yet.... she is supposed to get checked.... but she will tolerate it once it gets some milk through it's system... she kept smelling it's butt and then looking at me as if to say, this is not mine and you promised me a break......
Going up to again check the cows at the nurse cow field... if she has has calved, I will probably call DS to come help get her and the new calf in the barn lot, then bring the black one up too.... I can keep the calves in the lot and let the cow in to feed them for a few days/week until she accepts them.... I can manage one cow with the knees.... and if she will let them both nurse, then she will be able to take them out and I will grain her once a day to keep her coming in to keep a check on them.  FIRST things first... get her calved and in the pen.... 
Also have to get the sucking cow out of there with her calf... she is going to doug's barn to the small lot with just her and her calf in there until she gets sold....so she can't keep sucking other cows....

So he lost a $1300 heifer, and the $300 vet fee for the prolapse..... but so far we have the calf.  Nice bull calf.... a little big for a heifer so even though she had it on her own, and then she prolapsed, she might have gotten messed up inside or been bleeding internally when she prolapsed... it is bigger than the ones our easy calving bull puts on the ground.... HOPEFULLY there won't be too many problems with him by at least getting the colostrum from the heifer....

DS says he thinks it is a lifter in the car making the little tapping noise...  not as disastrous as it could be.... put some additive and told me to run a little heavier oil.... will see if it will help.  Ran a truck for 4 years with a bad lifter.... so it is useable.... 

Going in to get something to eat, then going back up to the pasture to check the heifer... I might see if I can get her in now and just have to feed her in there for a few days so she calves in there....she is close..... hate to have to haul water and hay to her since there is no hay in the barn from when they got into the feed room & ate and tore everything apart....  need to see if we are going to preg check those other 5 or 6 still at doug's barn that the calves came off of........ 

At least with the sun, and the wind, the ground is drying good on top so tomorrow should not be a problem to get the freezer delivered and in the house.   Then I can get it plugged in, and work on getting the contents moved and another one cleaned out at the house....
PT at 8 in the morning....


----------



## Baymule

Wow, sorry about the cow, but at least you were able to save the calf. Good thing you had the nurse cow. Haha, I guess your DS isn’t griping about your cow now.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> The best part of all this is that BJ is finally getting excited about the sheep, going to auction and wanting to learn more. He now sees why I want better ewes, registered ewes and is on board with that.


'
I'm glad to see him getting excited.  That should help in more than a few ways.  Our sale barn also has a sale at the end of the season that is registered sheep only and is by invitation.  They only invite producers that have a history with them.


----------



## farmerjan

I am just going to post this because I spent alot of time looking at,  then researching this info.  There are 2 different videos that need to be watched and LISTENED to about the whole COVID-19 situation.  
banthis.tv/watch?id=60526699c9e6cc4a10a52dfb     this is a Dr. Steve Hotze.  There are several sites that call him a quack, he has a less than perfect standing on the LBGTQ... what ever all the initials are now.... But he is saying the same thing as many other doctors in America's Frontline doctors....
 and Dr. Ryan Cole of Idaho that is a pathologist  and immunologist and whatever else "ologist" ....he has several different references if you go on a search... Capitol Clarity has a you tube video... it is also referenced on Aletho News.... about  "There is no such thing as Flu season, just low Vitamin D season....."  
Both tout the lack of a healthy  immune system, low levels of some critical vitamins..... AND the overall positive results in studies all over the WORLD on IVERMECTIN.......
Dr. Cole also goes into the whole "covid vaccine" is NOT a TRUE VACCINE.... by the CDC's own definition of a vaccine.  And he gives a good slide show and talk about it.  
AND how mRNA vaccines have been total failures in animal trials and how it super  sensitizes your system to OVER REACT to future exposures to corona viruses.  There are also many references to counter reactions and health related problems with these covid "vaccines", that are  not true vaccines because they DO NOT PREVENT you from getting the disease.....
Put Dr Hotze down as a quack, call some of the ones that said early on, that this was a treatable disease LIKE THE FLU,  some that are part of America's Frontline Drs..... but the irrefutable evidence keeps piling up that we have NOT been told the truth in order to keep us under the thumb and control of those that are trying to make us into more obediant sheeple.... there are hundreds of studies of MILLIONS of people in the European and African nations where Ivermectin has been PROVEN to stop this virus from replicating so that symptoms are often mitigated in 36 hours.  

And even if you think they are all a little looney...... why are there continuing cases of people with blood clots and other problems showing up quickly after getting shots..... there have got to be some reasons.... it is not coincidence that this is happening in so many different places to random people.....

Remember how many drugs that were deemed safe that after several years of very heavy use that they were pulled because there were too many incidences of problems..... 
We each should be allowed to make our own choice and not get all this flak for doing so.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I haven't accepted the lies from the start of all of this.  What settled it for us was a visit to our health care provider (that we have a lot of respect for) a couple of weeks ago.  Teresa asked her if they were planning on getting the shot and the answer was 'none of us are'.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> I haven't accepted the lies from the start of all of this.  What settled it for us was a visit to our health care provider (that we have a lot of respect for) a couple of weeks ago.  Teresa asked her if they were planning on getting the shot and the answer was 'none of us are'.


 Thank you God .... from the mouths of sensible health care professionals.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have always felt a good immune system was the BEST defense for most any illness.  Since I have had nothing but a couple days of runny nose in spring pollen season, for over 25 yrs, it was never my intention to get whatever "they" offered, it's been a mute point for me.  Just my choice.  Didn't even have to think about it.  Never have had any flu shot, not starting now.


----------



## farmerjan

Going to head down the hill.  I'm tired still.... Have to set the alarm for early to go to PT... and I have to do the cow and calf..... 
The other one is still holding on but I don't know why.   I am not sure about transferring this calf over now.... DS did her this afternoon and said she stood there at the gate talking to the calf.... and he just let them out in the little lot in front of the barn together and the calf went right over on her and she stood there..... I hate to take it away from her if she is bonding with it.... she is such a good dispositioned cow overall....
Guess I may have to find a couple calves to go on the other one when she has hers..... 
I hope that 801 is only like 2-3 months pregnant.... she can have this one and then go dry later on for a fall calf.... gotta get her checked....got those others to preg check too.  

It was a nice day today.  Sunny, not as breezy so comfortable in a sweatshirt.  Ground at pasture drying out on top nice.   Got everything ready for them to bring the freezer tomorrow.... just have to put the seed potatoes back out from the hallway... it was 26 and then 24 last night so too cold to leave them out on the porch so I stuck them in the hallway.  It is cooler there because I have the 3 doors closed off the hallway so no heat going out there and up the stairs in the upstairs hallway to be wasted.  It stays in the downstairs rooms.... they all connect so I can keep the downstairs warmer without the hallway wasting the heat.  
Took the meters out of the truck but will need 16 for Tuesday.... need the short hoses for that farm, this last one was the real long hoses.... took feed up to the nurse cow field and put in the bunk and couple of troughs for the calves inside the catch pen.  The real bad wind took 3 sheets of the metal rooking off the barn there so DS will have to fix them..... asked him to not forget a fence board for the pen.  He did not fix it the last time.... he had jim do it and he told him what needed to be done.... Said he has no idea why he did what he did there,  as it was stupid like I said....and totally unnecessary to do the 2 boards around the bottom where maybe a 30 lb piglet could have wiggled out..... I just said that I was very worried that they would go through the junky pallet I had jury-rigged up there to keep them in when we were catching them to move them last week.  

Glad they are gone..... I made more than I was expecting.... that will definitely give me the recliner here sometime this year.   And pay for the tilling as soon as I find someone to do it.... then give me a chance to look at the possibility of one of my own.... paid off all the rest of the cc except the freezer as that is no interest for 12 months... I will ride that out a bit...make the payments I have to for a bit.....
Speaking of that, I just got a notice that Lowes had upped the limit on my CC..... it was 1,000 which was fine.... I was paying it off monthly.... got the DeWalt saw / drill set thing paid off... then put the freezer on it.... Well, I don't know what sparked this but they went from 1,000 limit to 4,000 ....didn't request an increase.... guess my credit score went up with paying everything off.... BUT WOW......looks good on my credit report too.... but I was floored. Don't have anything I want.... gives me a cushion for maybe doing the bathroom sometime in the next year....but I was speechless....

The new guy tried to call me about the tree/clearing/work one eve last week when we were doing cows.  Saw the call late that night.  No message.... no call back.  I am going to call the other guy who said it would be about a month... I really think he just forgot to write it down.... I did call him and he was on another job but it was lunchtime. He has a chipper....  Want it done before the leaves get on the trees.....

Still no progress in getting the fruit trees moved.  I am thinking that they are going to have to wait for the fall now.... except the 3 peach trees at the stone house.... he will cut them down if I don't get them moved.... they have buds for the flowers, so this year will be ruined....but gotta move them....

Called another moving guy.... left a message.... maybe??????  DS has been working on fencing when he can get help on Saturdays..... I can't help in the woods at all since I cannot walk halfway..... so I don't want to ask for too much here at the house.... plus he is so busy with her and the several kids/cousins etc....

Let's hope tomorrow is as nice as today....


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  I have never gotten a flu shot or the pneumonia shot or the shingles shot.... not going to either.....  I have a little cold/flu about once a year.... usually lasts 24-48 hours.... almost everytime it is when I am really tired out and pushing my hours.... plus getting wet and cold in the barn with the cows and stuff.... I just go to bed and rest and sleep it off.... 
My primary care physician, that I had to have for the ankle surgery for a reference for the record.... pushed that crap.... plus yearly mammograms and pap smears and this and that and the other.... I did get the tetanus booster, with working out around all the cattle and places to get puncture wounds and stuff....been 8-10 years probably since the last one....but NOT getting all that other crap.  I will do what I HAVE to for the knee replacements, but not one thing more....
Now if I can just drop some weight....


----------



## Baymule

I read articles on ivermectin for Covid-from other countries. Ridiculous that we are subjected to all this BULLSHIRT on Covid. Yes, lots of people have died, but how many would die if given ivermectin, doxycycline, Vitamin D, and Zinc. We will never know. You can bet your sweet you know what there won't be any vaccine shots here.


----------



## farmerjan

From what I have been reading, the one time J&J shot is not the mRNA type.... although there is the big hallaballoo about the  one cell line that came from an aborted fetus about 25 years ago..... I am not going to judge about that, but it was 25 years ago... you can't go back and change it, and it is not like they are just doing it now.... not that it makes it right....  but it is not into this gene stuff with the RNA and all... supposedly not as good a response so immunity is lower.... but supposed to be safer.... 
Doesn't matter to me, I am not going to get it.  Don't get all the other seasonal shots.... not going to start now.  I think that if we have antibodies in our systems that it is as good as or better than the shots.  And it is NOT a true vaccine as I have said all along.   I sure wouldn't want to get a tetanus shot to only have a lesser case of tetanus.... or a rabies shot.... how would a lesser case of rabies work out??????
Enough.

It was a chilly 23 this morning.  Sun out and nice enough all day.  Went to PT then they called and I barely got home 2 minutes before they came with the freezer.... Got it in the house and got it plugged in.  Then the more I looked at it, I really didn't want it on that wall, so went and got a heavy duty "air conditioner" extension cord, and moved it to the spot I had wanted it and plugged it in there.  Got it pretty leveled up and it is on now.  Will see about starting to get things moved from down there to up here.   
The guys that Lowe's had deliver it are private and they do moving so may call them to move the stuff from the other house....

DS came to the barn when I was there doing the cow.  Neighbor called and said he saw a cow up in the field looked like she was having trouble.... so I went up with him but it was way down in the brush from where he parked the 4 wheeler.... had to use the calf jack to get it out... shoulders stuck.  Calf was dead,  Big bull calf, he did get it delivered... luckily this was one of the quieter cows and he put feed down and she stood there and ate it as he got it out.... walked off about 20 ft when it got to the hips and he had to pull again.... but she was not going nuts or anything.... Said she has a good size udder.....
He had to go back to work, so going to go up and see if he can get her back to the barn after he gets off,  and I am going to try to graft the new calf on her.  It will do alot better on a beef cow out in the field.... and it won't waste her lactation either... Otherwise I would have to try to find a calf for her.... This would be the best of the situation.  

He just called, they are supposed to get off at 3:30.... they are going up to shut down the interstate for helicopters... bad accident and a fatality.... don't know how long he will be.... 

Not turning out to be a very good last couple of days.....

The guy who was supposed to do the tree/boxwoods/scrub stuff  called, wanted to know if they could come tomorrow.  I said I would be gone after about 10 a.m. for work.  I said I really wanted to be here when they start to make sure that they knew everything...that they could do the boxwoods, and the scrub trees around the building... that I wanted to be here when they do the stuff around the telephone pole so they don't cut down the birches that I want to save.... So I will go over the proposal tonight and make sure that what I want done gets done.... got the part of the apple tree that came down in the storm to cut up too....

Got to go help see if we can get the cow down out of the field to the barn....


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> '
> I'm glad to see him getting excited.  That should help in more than a few ways.  Our sale barn also has a sale at the end of the season that is registered sheep only and is by invitation.  They only invite producers that have a history with them.


I wish we had a sale barn that placed such importance on sheep. Very few here that even have a sheep and goat sale, most sheep are poor quality and they slam them through as fast as they can. They sell by the head.  At the sale last Saturday we heard about a small animal sale twice a month in Canton, about 30 minutes away, that we are going to go investigate. They even sell chickens. LOL


----------



## Baymule

That is tough about losing the calf. At least you didn't lose the cow. Her being calm and not going nuts on you helped the situation. Bummer.

So you are finally getting the boxwoods out! That is progress that you have been wanting for a long time. I'm glad that it is finally getting done. If you can hire the guys that delivered the freezer to help you move, that would be another big plus in the right direction. Moving slowly like you have done, is the best way. It has given you time to sort things out, clean and put away things as you moved them and not be looking at stacks and stacks of boxes that were moved all at once and figuring out how to deal with it all.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday .  It started out a little sunny and decent... Clouded over and now cooler, almost damp.  Maybe some wet weather this evening.... more coming for the rest of the week in small waves....
Got the meters in the car all ready to put in the barn, changed all the brackets for this farm.  Getting the bottles ready to go out to the car to leave.  
Not going back to the farm I did Saturday before testing this afternoon.   Might go by after testing if I get out early... otherwise tomorrow.   

Texted the guy about the boxwood clearing stuff.... made a copy of the original agreement that he had e-mailed me .... LAST October..... and made a few changes that we talked about.... I am not too concerned about the whole deal... don't think it will change the cost.... want the part of the old apple tree that came down cut up and not cutting out the limbs of the holly tree since I can clip off the crummy couple of branches for Christmas decorations instead.  There is plenty for them to get started on this afternoon if they get done with the other job and get here.  

Got lots of boxes stacked still.... some waiting on some furniture getting moved in, the desk, and things in the kitchen to get done. I have hit a real "depressed" state of getting stuff done here lately, think it is partly due to the knees really aching.  Have to get my act together here and get it done.  But it will get done.  
Some of the daffodil bulbs that I planted last fall are coming up... making me smile, so a plus.  

Got to help haul a load of the cattle tomorrow evening with DS.... he is talking about not continuing to buy for this guy .  Waiting too long to take them.....
I think that we could still buy some of these 7 wt heifers, and if bred then calve them out for alot less than he paid for the other ones.   We'll see.   

Yeah, it is not a great situation with the cow that we had to pull the calf.  She is not interested in following it to the barn.... being dead there is not that maternal "want" so much with her.  If they had been in the field they should have been in, it would have been easier to get her in and get her interested in the orphan calf.  Hoping that my cow calves here real quicdk so I can get it on her.  

Okay, got to get things done so I can get going.


----------



## farmerjan

DRUM ROLL........ ( I had to go to work)  ...... but they did come to start the cutting/trimming stuff.  Not very good to see with just the car lights.... but they got a serious start on the boxwoods, and some other stuff done.  Dumped one load of chips... not exactly where I wanted it but I will get them to dump anymore in another place tomorrow.... don't want the chips on the edge of the new gravel he put in the driveway... sometimes I think guys hear one thing and then just do what they want anyway.....I wanted them right next to the other load.... on the upper side, not the lower side... that is why I left the truck there.... but I did say the keys were in it if they HAD to move it... so I guess they figured they HAD to move it.... GRRRR... but I can live with that I guess.  Not  on the gravel but just about....

So, tomorrow morning I have to pick Deb up down at the farm bureau as she is going to take her truck in to get the oil changed and inspected.... I will be back here shortly after 8... it is only 5 miles away....She is telecommuting for work so can't sit and wait for it.... Then I will come right back here, go over stuff with them.... then go do the cow and calf.... then go to the farm that needs all the paperwork caught up.... and then come home and get the samples all packed to go out.   
I was SOOOOO HAPPY to see the truck parked in my yard this evening.... FINALLY HAPPENING......gives me some incentive to get my butt in gear....

DS texted to make sure I could help and haul one load of the cattle tomorrow eve..... Got a farm Thurs eve/Fri morning,  that I will go set up Thursday morning around 9 a.m.   I will put the calf in with the cow, go set up and then come back and turn her out and put the calf back in the side where the chute is.  Then I  have another set for Sat afternoon, 230 cows.... SUNDAY I intend to do as little as possible on my feet.... I know I always  hurt after that farm.... get to sit for like 30 seconds inbetween each group of cows in the barn so constant up and down.... 

Got well splattered in the barn this afternoon so going to go down and wash my hair/ get a shower and fall into bed.


----------



## Baymule

Well splattered huh? Haha, I have a visual picture of that. I bet you really do want that shower and after all that you have done today, putting up with the knee pain, you are drained. Get some rest.


----------



## farmerjan

Long day, another bunch of cattle out of the barn.... including several crazy wild ones.... we just got home a little bit ago from hauling the 2 loads of the "common cattle" to the guy.  Will have to update tomorrow... I need some sleep.


----------



## Baymule

Good bye common cattle, good to have them gone and out of your hair. Wild cattle gone out of the barn. Hope you slept well, you sure need it. I woke up before 3 AM and laid there, storm rolled through, lightening and a hard rain that didn't last long. We got up at 4:30 and I let Trip and Carson in. It's funny how a dog the size of a mini horse (Trip) is a quaking bowl of jello in a thunderstorm. If he can sprawl out in the floor and be inside with us, he's safe. LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday.  I have to go to work in a little bit but will update some here.   Wed  was a good day.  We got the cow in that we had to pull the calf from and DS helped get her in the chute.  Put the orphan calf on her hoping she would have a "AH HA" moment and want the calf to suck her.  She did not, and I had to keep her tail twisted but did get the calf to suck her out.  But he has been used to my nurse cow that doesn't pick up her foot and I was not happy with him shying away as the other one kept trying to pick up her foot and kick at him.  Hoping that maybe this morning would go better.  
So we got the other cattle loaded, and we took and delivered them.  18 head that weighed 13,000 + lbs.   700+ lb average.  My charolais weighed 930.... and he took her which was good.  1.00 lb .... he will get paid in a couple weeks when the guy gets paid for the load he is shipping out.  
DS and I stopped at the truck stop and ate some dinner and got back about 9:30.  
It was mostly cloudy all day but comfortable.  

So, today it is fairly warm... Cloudy again, supposed to rain this afternoon and into tonight.   It is coming from southwest.... Tx to Tenn and headed this way.  Hope you all did not get any tornados from it.   

I had a bad time with the cow this morning.  I finally put the little guy back on the nurse cow since she is talking to it and all.  I have got to get her in the chute and get her pregnancy checked and see what her status is.  I texted DS and said that the other cow just doesn't want him and I don't want the calf to get shy of nursing a cow.   The cow can go dry and get bred back.  She is a young cow and having to pull the calf is just one of those things.  I will move the nurse cow and this calf up to the nurse cow field in a few days.... want to get the "sucking cow" and her calf out of there.  Then I can bring 801 (sweetie pie) in to the barn to feed the calf for a couple days, then it can go out loose with her.  I am still waiting on the other jer/hol to calve and she will need another calf on her.... might switch this calf over to her if 801 is very far along bred.... Will just see what happens day to day.   Just not going to fight that the other cow since she is showing no interest in the calf at all.  

Went up to the farm and set up the meters for testing this afternoon.   Came to the house for a bit.
 Yesterday,  I picked up Deb early from dropping her truck off at the FB to get the inspection and oil changed.... took her back down late afternoon to pick it up after they called. 
The tree guys were in and worked... I talked to them when I  was here after they got here shortly after noon time due to the early light showers/rain.  Then they left when I was gone from here.  
I am a little upset with the tree guys.  I walked around with the young guy that was like the "foreman".... showed him the stump they were supposed to get out,  after he was saying that they might not be able to grind the boxwood stumps due to the septic lines that go through there and he said it goes deep to get the roots... and I said that they could just do the stump part and not go down to the roots.... any way, there is a stump in the front that I specifically wanted done and cleaned out the little bit of scubby stuff.... and I showed him the apple tree.... said that I wanted the wood just cut up and just the brush shredded.... that I wanted all the wood just cut into lengths and I would get it up and use in the wood burning furnace next year.   
They wound up chipping/shredding all the apple wood, from the part of the tree that came down.... did not grind any of the boxwood stumps off even at the ground level.... and did not do anything with the stump in the front.  There is stump grinding and all in the contract.  I have not talked to the owner....I have been a little pissed off about it.  The one walnut they took down was over 12 inches in diameter... would have been close to a 1/2 cord of wood from the trees and stuff they took down.... and they chipped it all.   It is not that I can't get any more wood.... but it was already here that could have been getting dry right here, for later use. And I specifically told him I wanted the apple wood to burn.....
I will talk to him maybe tomorrow since I am not yet ready to be civil..... I had been pleased with the boxwoods down and all.... and made the comment to the guy that I would be using the wood for a wood burning furnace that I was putting in this year..... and that I wanted the apple wood for burning/grilling for the smoke.... and the da@# stump in the front where I want to be able to drive over to the chickens so not to drive right on the lawn right in front of the house. 
The boxwoods are gone which is good.  But it did not go as well as it could have/ should have...... I don't think I would have them do anything again.   They did dump the rest of the chips where I showed him, at least. 
I can see out the DR windows......

Got to get some stuff together to go to work here shortly.  It is raining/showers now.  They said it will be wet this afternoon.... at least it is not cold.  upper 60's... low 70's ......


----------



## Baymule

A job done wrong with trees is rather permanent. It's not like they can put the chips back together for you some grilling wood. Dumb A$$E$. And you still have the stumps.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few minutes.... I tested again this morning, went to their house and did the computer work on his computer, got the meters out of the parlor since the wash cycle had run, and went to the barn and put the nurse cow in with the calf to nurse.  Then came here to the house and got the milk samples packed and ready to drop off when I go out.  I have a list of several things I need to do today, so will drop them off in a bit. 
Been sorting out through all the mail so I can get rid of junk.   Found the statement I needed from the investment company on the taxes taken out of my withdrawal of the retirement account for the down payment on the house last fall.  
I texted the tree company and told him I was tied up with work today and tomorrow... which I did test this morning,  and have a 240+ cow herd tomorrow.... so that I can get a little more civil about it..... I did say in the text, which was in response to a phone message, that YES, we needed to talk and  NO I was not happy with some of what transpired.  And on top of it, they left a chainsaw and a rake ...... that is equipment that costs money.... and no one has called or come by that I know of to even check up on it.  I put the saw in the carport just to keep it from being out in the rain.... so I intend to also ask if he supplies the equipment and if so, then his employees are not taking care of his equipment.  
It is a very nice day.  It rained yesterday, late and into the night.  Rained/showers this morning and then all of a sudden the sun came out and it is very bright out there now.  Warm.... 70's already.... was about 60 when I went to work at 5 a.m..... I keep telling myself that it is only the end of march.... this is about 15-20 degrees warmer than normal as @Mini Horses  mentioned.... I think in the coffee shop.....But I'll take it.  We have had some pretty strong "breezes".... windy actually....
We have been lucky to not get the devastating tornados that they got down south.  I hope that everyone here has not had any major damage or devastation. 

Time to get some other stuff done around here.


----------



## farmerjan

8 pm.  Dropped off the samples, made up a list for DS on which cows have already been preg checked and can get moved out of the barn.  Also the figures for getting paid for my calves and all.  Since he wanted to know if I wanted the 2 cows with calves that I bought about a month ago...  the hereford is a one and done , and the other has short teeth so have to decide if I want to try to put her with the bull and get another calf or not.... I am thinking that he is feeling that he would rather not pay me for all the calves and trade out for those 2 cows.... So, I said sure, I can "keep them" for me to own.... plus he bought those heifers that we lost that one... and that is a bunch of money tied up.... even though the calves did good this spring.... So since he paid for those 2, I will "pay him back" out of the calf money.... and will get a check from him for the rest.  
The one that I bought a couple weeks ago, calved... with a nice bull calf he said.... and she has a good mouth so will get bred back....  
He wants to try the cow that we pulled the calf from, again, with the orphan calf from the prolapsed/dead heifer;  that has been going on my nurse cow.  So he was going to work with her this evening he said.  I said that was fine with me, if he can get her to take it... but that I did not like having to crank her tail around in a circle so she wouldn't kick at the calf in the chute.  We'll see.... I would just as soon put it over on the other jer/hol as soon as she calves and let her raise  2 ... if she will take it.  This will be her first calf so don't know how she will do.... but I have expectations for her to "do her job" and raise a few calves for me.  
Went and got the liners to go under the electric burner elements on the stove at the rental as they are not worth even trying to clean up.... hope I got the right ones, will see when I go down the hill.  Stopped at a storage place that has "boxes" like pods.... but they no longer let them get moved to another site... they have turned them all into on site rentals alongside the "storage buildings" they have there.  Changed hands a few years ago I guess and the new owners don't do that.   Wanted to do the "pod thing" until the storage building that DS put the roof on, gets moved here... that might be another year though... we are getting into farming weather now.... So frustrated....
So, I guess I am going to see about getting the boxes all moved up in the walk in "attic storage" , here.... wanted to have them in a "pod" or something as there is alot of stuff in the boxes that will be yard sale stuff.... better to have at ground level.... Going to look at a metal storage type building tomorrow on my way to test... might be an alternative since this is stuff that will mostly get sold or sent to Goodwill at the end of the "yard sale season" .  

I will talk to the tree guy tomorrow maybe. 

Oh, the saw is gone... maybe they came back to see if they left it.... it was in plain sight in the carport.... but not something you could see from the road or anything.... and my trucks are here so doubt that anyone would come in randomly to steal it.... not my responsibility....
Got to get the sample bottles in the racks for tomorrow's test.  

I am going down the hill and see about getting some more stuff sorted and all.  Making a list of other things that I need to do....
I haven't talked to DS but am assuming that we are going to preg check those few cows tomorrow.... or maybe Sunday?   Whatever..... either works for me.


----------



## Mini Horses

A lot to "tie up" and the farm season looming heavy!  Stress abounds.  You might consider renting a storage unit and moving things there for a few months.  Empty the rental house!   Would be less expensive per month.  Maybe hire muscle for a day, load a trailer move it and be done for a while.  Save that rent.

Hope your 2nd project nurse cow works out as well as the current one!  With the size op you all have, how could DS not see their value??   You always need a back up nursemaid!!   

I have these does in milk and need to start milking soon.   Will have to find the time!  My work has been hectic this year with taking a lot of jobs at unassigned to me stores.  But I'm loving the pay right now -- buying fence without delving into the backup funds.  I just have to live through another 6-8 weeks for slow down.  Then it will be almost a dead stop.....can get farm work cranking.   There's plenty to do!!!!!!     Plus a garden to do.  Yikes.  Could I clone me????


----------



## farmerjan

Rainy and wet, had thunder earlier and a couple of fast downpours.  Creek was running muddy so I know that it poured for a bit.  Showers off and on all day.... then windy this evening.  Sun back out tomorrow with 60's BUT   we are supposed to see a MAJOR drop in temps to the 40's and nights in the 20's towards the end of the week.  It is a little early for these real warm temps...although they have been nice.
Really greening up with the rain and warmth this past week.  

Too much to tie up it seems.  Worked out a deal with the landlord,  for another month when he was at the farm this morning.  Not what I wanted.... but it will do; and not full rent....  
I will start moving the stuff out of at least one freezer tomorrow, I ought to be able to stand and walk a little better if I don't kill myself today.  I don't have any farms yet scheduled for the week.  Have 2 to call.....the one big one that Geneva or DS helps with, and another that left a message that only tests every 3 months or so.  
DS has a dr appt Wed. and I think that this week is prolotherapy injections.  I have PT on Thursday.  

Today I am working on taking up the hems and shortening the sleeves of DS's GF's sisters overalls for racing.  Want to get them done today.  It is sit down so will give the knees a break.  Nearly 5 hours yesterday about did it.... didn't sleep well last night.  

I preg checked the cows.  They were all shorter bred I am pretty sure, did not feel any big calves.  So they got moved to one place and will go with the bull for the summer in case I missed.  They will be very preg when they get rechecked in the fall, or will be a few months along with the others.  He also moved 3 others that were quite far along, out with the group calving now as they should calve soon too.  
Gave the calf to my nurse cow and stopped fooling with the one that we pulled the calf from.... she only felt like she was short bred 2-3 months... so can raise the calf and then it can get pulled off and she can get a dry period and then calve in the later part of the fall.  
Going to eat a sandwich and then get back to work on the overalls...get them done for him to take back to gf sister.

If the weather stays wet I think I will go down the hill, and get some of the small boxes moved to the back door.  Going to do some vacuuming here then take it down there and work on cleaning up some too.  Have some more stuff to go to the dumpster.  Some here I need to take down with me, and toss too. 

My peach trees are budded and will bloom any time.  Moving them is going to really set them back and I hope they survive it.  Next year they ought to do good I hope.  The others are going to stay where they are for the year and he can mow around them.   Since he has the paperwork in the "works" to buy the farm we have rented ...."doug's farm" ..... he will be busy with some of the stuff that needs doing there  that has been let go for several years since the widow didn't want to put anything into it.... so  he ought to be busy with that and not worrying about mowing around the patch where the other fruit trees are.  I will be able to definitely mark the ones that I think are dead and not have to move them.... and get the others properly moved this fall.  Not relying on those that have promised this year either.... I will spend the money and have a guy with a mini excavator do it...late in the fall so they will have the fall and winter to get established for next spring.

Haven't talked to the boxwood/tree guy.  I will call him this evening.  Write him a check once we get a new agreed on price, and that will be it.  It is great that the boxwoods and all are gone... just not happy about not removing the stump in the front, grinding down the boxwood stumps to ground level... I understand about not doing the roots with the sewer line running out there...but ground level.... and the wood all being chipped instead of leaving what I wanted cut up for firewood.  

Going to look for a small dump trailer thing for the back of the lawn mower, so I can move the chips from the piles to around the trees and such.  Plus planning to use alot of it for the fruit trees.   Before you know it, the lawn will be needing mowing....

Time to get on the hemming project.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, just an aside.... anyone ever tried or used tart cherry for immune and pain?  Couple of people on the one cattle forum said that it works for aches and pain.... going to try it and see if it helps any.... Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts.... God knows I have tried about everything else....


----------



## Baymule

My mom used cherries in a can, several a day, then drank the juice. She said it helped her arthritis.


----------



## farmerjan

Raining again, it stopped for a bit this afternoon but the wind was something.   Supposed to go through and end by early morning then sunny for 2 days temps in the 60's.....
Rained pretty hard a couple of times... I haven't looked at the rain gauge... figure I will get a total tomorrow after it has gone by.  

Terrible about the area around Nashville Tenn.....7 inches of rain, flooding, a mess... and the poor people in Alabama that got hit by the tornados.....

Samples packed, boxes and ready to go out. 

 Got the coveralls all done... hemmed the bottoms and shortened both sleeves... had to do it by hand as I didn't want to cut them.  If she gets this foolishness out of her system with no injuries or disasters, and decides she doesn't want to keep doing it, they will at least be useable for someone else that might have longer arms or legs.  They had elasticized cuffs on the inside of the legs, and both sleeves... they are flame retardant material and I really did not want to mess around with all that... but I think that they will work for her.  Not fancy work, but looks decent.  Took the sleeves up halfway up on arms... basically folded them over and hand stitched... have to see how it works... Double folded the hems up and hand stitched... had to be careful of the inside cuffs so didn't want to try to use the machine.  Plus, dealing with excess width to ease in while stitching.  harder to do with an older straight or zigzag machine... and because of the flame retardant, I didn't want to be doing alot of machine stitching and alot of exposed thread.... I'm no professional seamstress... but they don't look too bad.   Took several hours to do them. Texted her and told her they were done.

Sorted through some junk mail and catalogs.  Got a few more things done here.   Got a couple of bags of garbage to put in the car to take down the hill but will probably wait for tomorrow since it is pouring right now and I want to get going and see if I can get some more/better  sleep tonight.  

@Baymule .....Interesting about your mom with the cherries.... must be something to it... I am going to try it... 

Texted DS to see about this weeks schedule for the 500+ cow herd... if he wants to go or if I should get with Geneva to do it.  Also about his Dr appt on Wed and if he is getting the injections so if I will be going with him....

Will take the car home since it is right here in the driveway.  Already took the hoses out.  I loaned the meters to another farm that wants to check some milk weights on some cows.  So the back of the car is empty so I will put some stuff in there before I come up in the morning. 
 The truck is further out beyond the chip piles.  Tomorrow I will come up and switch... and take the cooler chests down the hill and see about cleaning out the one freezer for starters.... put a few boxes on the truck too.  Hope I will feel a little more mobile.  Not supposed to be cold so will be pleasant enough to be in and out of the freezer.  Got to get a few boxes to put stuff into in the new freezer as I think that there aren't any/many in that one.... and they are probably getting ragged anyway. 

Wind is really blowing out there again....


----------



## Baymule

Moving is such a chore. I hate to admit it, but I still have boxes stacked in my closet. I have a 12 place setting of china, plus all the extra pieces and have nowhere to put it. Danged if I'll get rid of it, so it sits in the closet. I still have a few random boxes that I haven't unpacked and gone through. It just seems so easy to ignore them. What would I do with the contents anyway? Re-wrap them and put them in another box?


----------



## farmerjan

Monday afternoon.  Started out chillier than I expected and never got real warm... 50's,, sunny but breezy, and cool.  
Got a few things packed and moved. 
 Dropped off the packed samples to go out UPS. 
 Going down to pack more this evening and taking the cooler chests so that I can empty the one freezer in the morning and bring the stuff up here.  I have not been moving very fast today and have another headache,  on top of the knees.  Although I am not really getting uptight, I think that there is more stress causing these headaches than I realize.  Plus the not sleeping good because the knees just ache.  
Am taking the tart cherry extract capsules, it says 1 a day with a meal, I am now taking 2 a day with food.  Wanted to give my system a chance to get used to them for a day or 2.... 
I am just out of sorts and not very good company.  

Got the 500+ cow herd scheduled for Thursday eve.... DS said he would go with me. He is going to get off work at 3 instead of 3:30 and we can leave & go right there.  It will be probably 10 before we get home.   Got one other one that I need to call back and get set up.  Wed is the dr appt so I guess that I can do the other one on Friday.  We won't be shipping any cattle now so I could do them then if it works for them.  

Think I will go get the freezer chests and head down the hill.  Really need to get motivated to finish this up.


----------



## Baymule

You have been "moving" for so long that it has lost it's luster and is just one more never ending chore to add to your already long day. Add in the pain that drags you down both mentally and physically and it has become drudgery. Girl, you need to get some help and get this over with so you can leave all this stress and crap behind. 

Then add on the aching pain that wakes you up at night, throbbing pain that just wont stop, I don't know how you have kept your sanity. You need to get this done, finished up and behind you. On the one hand, moving slowly has been a benefit, in order to let you go through things, get rid of stuff, mark stuff to get rid of, put things in the places you want it to go and organize as you go. On the other hand, it has dragged on and on and I think that maybe it is getting to you. It's time. Throw a moving party and git 'er done.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday.  Sunny and warmer than yesterday already so that helps.  Supposed to get cloudy and showers/rain all day tomorrow then chilly for Thursday and Friday.  
 Got up here with a few small boxes.  Had to make some phone calls, and the service seems to be worse lately at the rental house.  So I came up to get that done.  
Ate some cereal, talked to a farm and got them set up for Friday. 

Heading back down to get the rest of the stuff out of the one freezer.  At least it is nice out.

I think you are right @Baymule combination of hurting and tired of the moving.  But I am feeling more positive about it.   Going to get with the tree guy and get that done with too.  Decided that I am going to get him to make adjustments to the price rather than have them come back for the stump grinding out in the front or anything.  I think that I can get DS to get it out with the tractor with the bucket when he has it up here at the place across from here.  Or get it done when I get the holes for the fruit trees done.  Would really like the stumps ground in the back where the boxwoods were, down to ground level.... but not sure that I can deal with them back here for this.  Will see what he has to say when we manage to connect on the phone.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

If you are just wanting the stump cut to ground level, someone might be able to do it with a chainsaw instead of a stump grinder. Then you might get some fire wood out of it too. I think cutting that low might possibly dull the chainsaw though, as there's the possibility that dirt or rocks have gotten onto the stump. 

I agree you should hire some movers and get them to finish off the rest of the stuff, so you can relax a bit and focus on one house, plus stop paying for the second place.


----------



## farmerjan

Stumps from the boxwoods will not make firewood... they cut them off about 1 ft above the ground.... high enough to be a PITA.... the 2 walnuts are about 6-8 inches above the ground.  The stump in the front is about 1/4 rotted, about 8-12 inches above the ground, and a bunch of roots going out from it that just needed grinding up.   No way to use a chainsaw without getting into the dirt on any of them.  Hence the whole wanting them ground.  
I wouldn't have cared so much IF.... I hadn't gone over that stuff with the guy about 3 hours before they did it all when I was gone ..... I mean I showed him the stump in the front, walked out where the boxwoods were and said that I understood that they could not grind the roots but just wanted them down to ground level.... and specifically we looked at the apple tree and I said I just wanted it cut up into stove lengths and just the little bit of brush in the chipper.... And they did NONE of what we talked about.... they didn't touch the stump in the front, they didn't grind off the ones in the back, and they ground up ALL of the broken off part of the apple tree.... TOTALLY OPPOSITE of what we discussed just a couple hours earlier.... that is why I am still pretty P.O. ed about it.  DID NOT leave one stick of firewood.... 

Went to town to the cow sale and bid on one bred heifer, but did not get her. I didn't have the trailer and was not coming home to get it for just one animal so quit bidding;   most were too high priced and they were decent cows but nothing extra special.  The ones with calves were 16 -1800  a couple 2,000.  The rest were in the 12-1500 range.  
I did meet up with my farmer and get my meter that we left in the parlor after milking/testing the other night. 

Leaving at 6 a.m. with DS to go to the dr appt.  Then we will go to Rural King, kinda a "ritual" and then get something to eat.  Go by the one stockyard near there on the way home and see if they have much.  Supposed to be raining, so he cannot do alot here.  He said he did get some litter spread this afternoon.  Still has more to spread and wants to get the barn cleaned out now that most of the cattle are gone.  

Then Thursday afternoon he will go with me to the 500+ cow herd to test.  Friday I have to test one that only tests every couple of months... the one where my cows are milking.  That's 200+ and they help set up the meters and take them down.  I will feel it though.... 
Just noticed the sign at the farm not too far from here that their bull sale is this Sat I think.  Don't need any but we usually go for the "socializing" - visiting.  I imagine there will be a fair number of farmers there.... we are all tired of this BS.......Alot will depend on the weather as if it is nice, many will be getting spring work done.... fertilizing, fences etc.... 
Heading down the hill to take a shower and get some more boxes to the back door.


----------



## farmerjan

Making some progress..... left this morning at 6 and went with DS to go to the  dr appt.  Rained most of the way down and was showering off and on the rest of the day.   He did get injections (prolotherapy) and was sore but functioning.  Then went to Rural KIng, picked up some automatic transmission fluid and some chicken feed for his birds.... few other odds and ends... Looked but no canning lids or jars.  I only need some lids... probably going to get more Tattlers.... would like to have some to keep back ...... I need to get some jar rubbers for the glass bail top lid jars and use them again, too.  
Shelves were not well stocked.  Things are going out faster than they are coming in.  Same thing at Walmart... alot more empty places than there used to be.   People need to get used to this and really prepare for this as the "norm",  it is going to get worse.   
Went to a take out small "fast food" local place and got burgers and onion rings where we have eaten before.  Then went to the stockyard there and sat.... Prices there are up,  and nothing we could use.   Left there and came home... DS was going to try to do some feeding even with the mud.  
Dropped off the coveralls for gf's sister, in his truck,  to take when they go to the gf's mothers' house  for dinner this evening.  

Stopped raining for awhile, but another round this evening, with it getting WINDY and cold.... some snow in the forecast around dawn..... Crazy..... 

Tomorrow is PT for me in the morning.  Then the 500+ cow herd in the afternoon.  

Talked to the tree/boxwood guy.  We have been playing phone tag.... discussed the stuff since I will be at work Friday,  when he said he could come by.  Told him about the apple wood and the walnut all being chipped instead of leaving it for me to burn in a wood furnace.... and the stumps not being done.  He said that they are waiting on parts for the stump grinder.... like everyone else, parts are hard to come by for many things.... He will look at the stumps and stuff, said that they could grind the boxwood stuff off to ground level... and the one in the front....  Then he said when he got the stump grinder back up and going, we could see about doing the boxwood stumps and the one in the front.  So he cut the price $300. from the agreement, which was more than I expected, and he will give me a price after the grinder is up and running and then would fit it in.  So, I am  pleased that I didn't "go off"  when I first saw what wasn't done..... and waited til I cooled off.   He also said that they often get alot of maple, ash and other wood that they don't sell and need places to get rid of it... so would make sure I got some wood when they were in the area.... soooooo... I will leave him a check Friday morning before I leave for work.... and go from there. 

DS gave me a check for the calves that were mine, that got sold in the last bunch.  Plus the charl heifer that went with the group we delivered last week.  I also told him I would "take " the 2 cows I bought a month ago at the cow sale... The one has a couple nubs for teeth and the other a very short set.  Both have calves on them.  He said that was up to me, I said that since he bought the 12 heifers, that I figure that he was wanting to maybe not have quite so much money tied up and I didn't mind paying for them.  So we deducted them from the check since he had already written a check for them.  So we are square as far as money goes now for the cattle.  I will deposit it tomorrow when I go to PT.... and will pay off a few things and then keep the rest back.  Tomorrow is the first of the month so normal bills will be coming in ..... but they are budgeted.... good feeling....

So, I am going to head down the hill.


----------



## Ridgetop

Just caught up on the past month of your thread.  Good to get all the cattle sorted and sold for good prices.  Sorry about the heifer and calf losses though.  Especially the loss of the $1300 heifer that DS was hoping to use to upgrade his herd.  Also the aborted calf.  

Can the big cow that lost her calf be bred for late calving like you were suggesting to DS?  That would give her a month to recover before being bred back.  Since the orphan calf is a bull, keeping him on 801 might not be so bad if she gets extra groceries while feeding him.  Since it is just the one calf, and he is a bull, he can go young to the auction late summer/early fall.  

Hearing how long it has taken you to move to the new place, shows me that we are wise to plan on at least a year or so to get fencing into place for moving our sheep to TX.  

Hope the weather gets better and the mud dries up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Seeing lids in stores here, limited but they're coming out.  So far only wide mouth lids but both size for lid/ring combos.   Jars too.   Most are Ball.   I think it will improve soon.   Prices close to normal.   Tell me if you want me to get some for you.

I see TP stacked in backrooms of the stores I work, way plenty.  Overstocked.   Lysol still tight and moves fast...

Some of the supply is held up by transport issues from the overall weather ... Just clearing.

Hope your milking goes well this week.  That's a big herd!   The credit from your tree guy issue seems fair.  Sounds like he has crew issues, knows it, trying to be fair.   Young workers don't always work as they should.  Sounds like a part of the problem there.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop , yes, the cow that we pulled the dead calf from will just go back to get bred.  She is a good dispositioned cow... I mean how many would stand and eat a pile of grain while you have a calf jack against her butt pulling a calf out of her with no halter, no tied to a tree or in a chute?????  Not going to penalize her for not taking the orphan calf.  With the prices that I have seen the last couple of cow sales, it will be a wash to keep her and re breed even though it means waiting another year for a calf.... than to take the chance on an unknown cow.... As you well know, losing animals is part of having them.... the saying is "if you have livestock, you are going to have dead stock"....
Moving for you probably won't be soo tough with having someone to do it with, as well as having better functioning knees and legs than I have.... and your DS that seems to be more helpful than mine sometimes.... But it is somewhat time consuming and frustrating and intensive.... 
Sometimes I think that it would have been better to be moving a longer distance and HAVE to get things done on a time table.... but then I would have paid a major moving company to do it because being by myself is the pitts.  

@Mini Horses , ran a couple errands after PT and was there so went in Walmart and no jars, no lids, no band/lid sets.... they are still pretty non-exixtent. None in our local farm bureau co-op store either.   I am in pretty good shape overall.... but just keep my eyes open for picking up extras.  I do not want to be caught short......if I get to that point I will let you know.  I am thinking that it will get better too....

Yeah, I think the tree guy knows that things are not perfect with the "younger help".  So at least that is okay for now.  I really would like the stumps in back - boxwoods and 2 trees  - ground down and the one in the front.   So, let it go for now and maybe it will work.  If he comes up with some firewood that they don't like to sell, which I am assuming they mostly like to sell oak and all that type of hardwood....and I don't understand his not liking to sell ash as it burns good, splits very easy.... but I will gladly take it for the wood burning furnace.  So, let things work themselves out. 

It was chilly this morning, 38 when I left for PT.  Had another .2 inch rain last night so just short of .9 rain total.  The temps are saying down to the TEENS possible tonight  and tomorrow night.... 40's today,  and tomorrow 30's-40's.... then warming into the 60's and maybe 70's by Sunday / Monday.  Light breezes and sun/clouds for the week with temps more "normal" 60's +....

Got the boxes in the car for testing this afternoon.  going to make some PBJ sandwiches for later when we are testing.  Have some snacks in the car and will take something to drink.   Got to get the trays of bottles ready for the farm on Friday too.  I have to pack all these samples Friday morning, and get all the meters that I have here, loaded, then stop and get the rest at the farm that used them to check some cows milk weights.  I will be gone most of the day.... leaving here  by 9:30 a.m.  Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes it can be hard to get good help. We had a furniture store and sometimes nobody even showed up. Sometimes all we could get for delivery guys didn't even have a drivers license and DH had to drive the truck. Sometimes I drove the truck. I always told the guys that I could do anything they could do except pick up a queen sized sleeper sofa. That always made them laugh because they knew it was true. 

So I'm glad you cut the tree guy a little slack. Good employees can be hard to find and hard to keep.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> "if you have livestock, you are going to have dead stock"....



So true and so hard for a lot of people to deal with.  I hate it when it happens.  Blame myself for a day or two then move on.  That is all you can do. 

Hopefully the weather will improve for you and you can finally finish moving.  Sounds like the GF is finally understanding that you deserve some time from DS as well.  Hopefully, this will help with being able to have a better relationship with her and her family.  It sounds like she can be a worker herself when needed with the cows.

Have you decided if you are going to retire from the testing?  For a while you were considering it.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.... got back about 9:30.... spent some talking to the family at the farm since it has been several months since I have seen them.  This is where my 6 cows are milking..... they did decent for being first calf heifers.... 26 to 35 lbs each..... not bad for smaller animals since theirs are all holsteins.  That'll give them 50-60 + lbs per day.   Looking forward to seeing what their butterfat comes back at.  They look good though, they have put on some weight and rounded out.  I am pleased.   Got to go get the calves, they are weaned... I thought they would have sold them as I told them that if they had a buyer to sell them.  So I will give them something for raising them.... 4 bulls and 2 heifers.  I will band the bulls and sell as feeders this fall probably, and  probably keep the 2 heifers...

Ache from doing the big herd yesterday and then this one, but that is how it falls sometimes.

@Ridgetop ... I haven't decided about retiring yet.  Still thinking about it, but if the replacements are a success.... which I am hoping/planning on.... it might not hurt to keep doing some.  I have 1 farm that I believe is going to quit testing... another that I just found out has applied to put in a "solar panel farm" on some of their BEST crop ground.... and heard about a week before that, that  they might be selling out the end of the year.  Have another that is going through the process of trying to sell some land along side the interstate for a warehouse facility.... he is 72 and milks everyday and it is just a matter of time for them to sell out.... So it may become even more part time than it is now and testing might just be okay to keep doing. 
Some will be determined how I do with the replacement surgery.   I am not going to give a notice before the surgery... going to do about the same thing as I did with the ankle replacement.... get everyone tested right before I go in.... and let them know that they are going to have to "skip a month" as I do the initial recovery, rehab.... then get some help to do those that have to be tested... and see from there.... I keep thinking that it might be time.... but then if it comes to where I am only testing 4-6 a month... that is no big deal....Just going to play it by ear.  
The economy and the whole mess in the current government, and things like the proposed "PAUSE" bill that Colorado is trying to get passed , will determine where this country is going.... and some of the farms just might decide that they have had enough....  The job may just "peter out to nothing and disappear" ....... The company will not replace me, there are not enough herds for a full time tester.... If it comes to me retiring, I will suggest they go to the competing company where I know they will get some service since my gen mgr. is just a figurehead..... I test about 8-10 a month on average now... if 2 or 3 go out/quit testing, I will be down to an avg of 5 a month.... I could handle that and the little extra income would be good.  Kinda like @Mini Horses ..... there are days you don't want to do it, but then the paycheck comes in handy too.....
Alot will depend on the state of the economy and the country, and how I make out with the replacements.  I might just get all through it and then go back and do for a month or 2 and say, I am done too......

Packed and shipped the 500+ samples, left the ck for the tree/boxwood guy.  Stopped and paid my electric bill at the bank..... it COSTS to do it online..... $3.95 convenience fee if cc,  and 1.00 if paid out of the cking account.... so screw that, I drive right by the bank and can write a check and pay it for free there.... Went and got the meters from the other farm that had borrowed them, and then went on to the farm to test.  Feet and knees hurt... I am going to go take a good hot shower and go to bed....
Bull sale is tomorrow,  down the road... might go for the "socializing" and the lunch.....we don't need any at this point for sure. 

It was about 25 this morning... FROSTY..... sunny, windy and chilly all day.  Tonight they are saying possible upper teens..... BRRRRR.... but sun and maybe 60 tomorrow and back up into the low 70's several days next week.  I will be able to work at the house getting some stuff boxed, moved, and some cleaning up I hope.
DS said that he will get some help to move the heavier stuff.... I said maybe in a 10 days or so.... thinking like after the 10th, 15th..... then it will give me a chance to get a bunch of other stuff sorted and moved...out of the closed in back porch;  you know the junk collection type stuff.... and all the tropical fish tanks that are in the storage that I have.  Want to have a few here again.... I miss my fish.  They are very relaxing and I enjoyed them. 

But the mattress, box spring, couch, corner cabinet, desk, and the cupboards that I will put a few in the house here in the kitchen and utility room... and the freezers.....So I need to get on stuff in the next few days.... Got one farm to do next week so far... many that I did this month are every 6-8 weeks so not many to do in April I don't think....

I'll worry about it tomorrow..... these samples will go out on Monday so don't even have to rush to get them packed tomorrow.   I may work at the house a bit in the morning before I come up....
I ache, time for a HOT shower...


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, I forgot to mention that we went to the 500+ cow herd yesterday afternoon.  It was cloudy, then sunny, then started SNOWING  like we were going to have a blizzard!!!!!  stopped and started a couple times.  Nothing stuck on the ground but it was really snowing and blowing.  We were in the barn @ 4 to set up their samplers.... milking at 4:20 and didn't get done til 9:30...... 5 hours ......  LOOOOONG evening.  Crazy weather.... came home and carried the samples in the house and got them pretty much packed into the shipping boxes, then just had to go over them this morning and get them all bundled up and all.... still takes time.  535 samples shipped.... cows were really milking though....they AVERAGED 93 lbs...... for the day.... holy moley.... that's alot of milk.... 

Hoped DS ordered his metal today at the quoted price.....


----------



## Ridgetop

I like your plan of deciding on retirement after the knees get done.  You are right - if a lot of the herds sell out, your load will become part time naturally.  And paychecks are *always *nice.

Keep warm.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!!!  Those cows are really pumping it out!


You are right about the keep working thing.   I  think I want to stop some days....usually when I'd rather do something else.😁    But, another thing about it is just keeping yourself "active" and "commited" in a different way.    We are both loners at home and while there is always work to do, it's not the same.   Plus, I still like a paycheck.    If food demos ever crank back up I might consider only one of the two jobs.....only doing one now.   Like yours, my work is sporadic and seasonally heavy at times, with personal control over days to work -- best part.    It seems to be OK.  

We had the cold winds today and yesterday.   What a kick after the warmth last week!  Ice in troughs this morning.   But sunshine, so warmed enough.  I have some decent stands of barley growing.   Goats will chow down next week or two, while I replace some of their fence.  Thought I had lost most in the over wet winter, seems it just covered with dirt and the dryer, warmer weather has sprouted seed that hadn't before.  Not complaining!  It's why I planted it -- cheap, temporary, early graze for nursing kids and moms.  The vetch and clovers are just coming in this time of year.  Green!!!  Love it.


----------



## Baymule

Jan that sounds like a good plan. Get your knees fixed and see where it goes. A few farms to test would keep you up and busy and that’s always a good thing. I see the light at the end of the tunnel, you are almost at the end of this moving chore. Then it’s YOUR house and you can do what the heck you want to.


----------



## Ridgetop

Just don't trip over those stumps those idiots left!

Isn't there some sort of stuff advertised to pour onto stumps to cause them to rot out fast?


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday afternoon.   Cold this morning, but sun out and warmed fast.  Still a breeze.  I did not get going very fast;  2 days in a row of fairly active testing, and my knees were saying..... REALLY......
Had all the meters in the car but did stick a couple smaller boxes in and a real little side table and a lamp that was next to the bed on the "off side".... got the meters and hoses unloaded and some junk to go to the dumpsters when I go down.... but I plan to take the truck when I go later, with the cooler chests. 

Got the surprise of my life..... DS called and said that GF father called and said that he had time to come down and dig the peach trees.  Yes it is the worst time of the year for that because they are budded out and even a few flowers opened.... but it was that or not going to get moved.  He used the bucket backhoe on the loader and scooped them right out, pretty much roots intact, and DS had brought the dump truck with some dirt to put back in the holes so landlord doesn't complain.  So they came up, scooped out holes here, and set them in and then filled around them.  I spent an hour out there watering them in to settle the dirt.  Of course I don't expect to get any peaches from them this year after this disruption.... but hopefully they will do okay.  Got a skinned up and broken branch on one but it can be pruned back; plus the root broke off didn't get dug out as well......but that is the one DS ran the tractor into a couple years ago so it was half laid over to start with. Now they are upright pretty straight. Besides the landlord said he was going to cut them down so really, even if the one doesn't make it, what am I out?????? And DS made the comment that we aren't going to worry about the other ones, in the field next to his house,  til this fall/winter and then move them then..... HUH.... is this my kid?????  When he was raising cain because he hit and cut off the one last year while mowing hay and "they had to go" because he was going to cut them all off so he didn't have to mow around them?????

Not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.... This way, I will map out the trees down there... and then try to get them planted here in somewhat of groupings... peaches near the peaches, pears, apples etc.... so they will pollinate better.

I asked DS if the coveralls fit her, and he said that she said they were perfect;  she said that she needed to pay me and DS said "no, we need to move her"  ..... so looks like I will be getting some help in a couple weeks.  At this point I am going to just say thank you and figure out where the stuff is going.   What I don't get is that if someone did something like the sewing/hemming for me, I would be on the phone.... even a text.... to say thank you very much or something..... I guess I was just brought up in a different time when you said things like thank you.... directly to the person , not relay it through someone else....Not once have they offered to my face or even in a text, to come do stuff.... always passed on through DS.  It makes me feel like they don't really want to offer..... know what I mean????
Maybe it is just me. 

So, I just ate a late "lunch" ...PBJ and am sitting for a few minutes.  I am going to get the samples packed and out of the room here, then move stuff around so that it will be easier to put the bed in here.  I have some stuff on the porch that needs to be moved too so that they can come in the front door at an angle to come directly in the bedroom door.   With the stairs it is kinda impossible to come in then turn.... Then move some stuff in the DR so that all the stuff can go straight back into there for now, and then I can get the cupboards into the kitchen and utility room where I want them after they are all here.  I just want it ready for when he springs it on me to do it, last minute,  like with the peach trees. 
So that is a project for tomorrow ..... get the front porch stuff moved around.  And it is supposed to be warmer and all the next 4-5 days so good days to be able to work outside.  Possible rain or something on maybe Thursday so nothing to worry about right now.  I will do some more in the house this evening where I can sit when I want.... then load the stuff in the freezer chests and come right up in the morning.  See how much I can get stuffed into the freezer here.... hoping maybe combining 2 into one since those 2 are not organized but just sorta jumbled from when I have been taking stuff out and all. 
Need to do a load of "barn clothes" since I am about out of work jeans.... weather will be nice for drying. 

Break's over, time to get a little more done.


----------



## Ridgetop

So glad about the trees.   If you prune them back to take off the blossoms that might let them have the energy they would have used to bud and bear to root in.  

About the GF and her family - maybe they feel hesitant about offering after the break up several years ago.  They would know that you would be upset about the way she treated DS.  Maybe they are afraid you are holding a grudge?  Some people act very standoffish but then you find out that they were actually very shy.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

That is great about the trees! I agree, if you take off the blossoms and forgoe this year's crop they should spend their energy on growing instead. Hopefully they put the grafts facing north if these are grafted plants.


----------



## farmerjan

No these are not grafted trees.  I grew them from peach pits in the garden.  They have delicious peaches, not real big, but then I have not been as diligent as I should at knocking off the little peaches so that the others get bigger.  And last year the frost/freeze got them and killed off all the peaches right after they bloomed and the petals dropped.  It is a little colder up here, so hoping that they will not bloom quite as fast.  

I expect that this years blossoms will all fall off from the move anyway.  Will go out and take the loping shears and see about taking off all the broken pieces.  Don't know if these are standard size trees... I put them about 12 ft apart which is for semi-dwarf.  Plan to prune fairly hard this year to get them to a better shape for next year too.  They are not the best shaped trees and I am sure someone who knows more about fruit trees would do a better job of shaping them.  At least here, I can get them shaped better than where they were.  

@Ridgetop  you could be on to something about the worrying about hard feelings... but the sister I never had any real feelings for one way or another.  She didn't screw him over, she did alot for him when he broke his hip when the GF was running around.... I just have never really liked them in general in the past.   But you can't account for some one else's preferences.... and I am  not going to get in the middle.  I try to be civil...The father that came to run the loader/backhoe that DS asked him to do, is the kind of guy that thinks all women are lesser beings.... a "guys guy"  and I know that there is little sense in talking to him except for a general hi and how are you and thank you type of thing....the kind of guy that thinks women have their place !!!!  Male chauvinist to the Nth degree.

 GF caters to the daughter so bad, and she has atrocious eating habits... won't eat vegetables except corn.... eats strawberries..... never eats any beef/meat except chicken nuggets.... will not try food.... and everyone caters to her at family dinners.... making her pizza, cheese sticks, cheese fries,  bread.... she eats horribly and the GF doesn't make her sit and at least eat somewhat balanced meals... DS was talking about it the other day, and I said point blank, that if I ever cook meals here, I WILL NOT CATER to her.... If she had a medical reason for not being able to eat some things, celiac disease, anything, I could see it.  But not that they just let her get away with telling them what she will and won't eat.  DS said, you know what, not my kid, not my battle.... her problem....  Well, not my problem either.  I just can't warm up to her.... and I have always gotten along with most kida like on my dairies and such.

  Many have warmed up to me even when I wasn't trying.   At the farm yesterday, the son got married a couple months ago.  They are Mennonite.  She adopted a child, as a single mother, from someone that could not keep the baby.... maybe drugs?, been babysitting for her since she was born..... anyway, he accepted her right off and she is a cute little thing.  She got talking to me at the barn when I asked her if she was helping to feed the baby calves.... and she was rattling on about things... didn't understand half of what she was talking about.... but I was very interested and she kept telling me all the things... she is about 3-4 I guess.... but I have usually gotten along well with most kids.... and the GF daughter makes no effort to talk or answer if you ask a question or anything.  The GF sister's daughter... about 8, will talk to me and the little boy that is like 1 1/2 or so is just a typical little wound up like a clock guy.... makes it hard to even make an effort to deal with the GF daughter....

Oh well.  I got doing a few things here, but am ready to go down the hill now.


----------



## Baymule

TheGF and her family may not be who you would have chosen for your DS, but to me, it sounds like she likes you more than what you realize. She has your son thinking about how much his Mom means to him and he sounds more appreciative of what you do. Even her father with his attitude, came to help. You don’t have to be best friends, but I think sending GF a thank you card would go a long ways. Or maybe thanking her in person and telling her that you appreciate the little things your son has done, that you know came from her prodding him to do it. Just a thought.

That’s great on getting the peach trees moved. Hope they both survive and bear fruit next year.


----------



## Mini Horses

Love the fruit trees were moved.  Sometimes it's a "get it when you can" thing.  No fruit this yr is a small price to pay for at least having them!   Having yours  moved and planted is great.  Congrats.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

As the old saying goes..." you can choose  your friends, but not your relatives".....and  I have some doozies in my family  lol..
Happy Easter to you, and I am so happy you got those peach trees moved


----------



## farmerjan

Easter Sunday night.  Nice day out sunny and warmer, light breeze.  Was not a bad day.  Got invited to GF parents house for dinner,  last minute but I said okay.  Ham was very good, plenty to eat.  I did make it a point to thank the father for coming and doing the trees with his machine yesterday, and her mom for the dinner.  The 3 kids did an egg hunt,  and then they played outside in the nice weather.  The little boy is nearly 18 months and never stops.  the sister's kids spent more time with me than the gf daughter, so whatever.  
DS called me about 4:30  this afternoon.... had a calf he tagged on friday,  that was hollering for a cow and no one claiming it.  Wanted to know if I had any milk replacer and a bottle.  Had to go to the rental for the bottle.... hadn't gotten that moved yet but now it is here at the house.  He thought that maybe #10 had it as she licked it then walked off.  Said it was trying to suck any cow near it.  So, we got her and the calf into the barn, then into the chute, and I could not feel a calf in her, so we kept her in the chute so the calf could get a good nursing.  She is a 1st calf heifer... sometimes they aren't too "with it".  Of course she is my heifer.... So she was fine with it nursing while in the chute, so I will bring her in, for a couple of days with it til she figures it out.  If for some reason, she has not calved and still has one in her,  then she will have to raise both.  She is half dairy, and has a nice udder so will be able to feed two.  I thought I felt a calf, then thought it was just her rumen.... she is fully uddered up and had milk so if she winds up with a new one... then someone else in the field is not mothering up.... and will get sold.  I am pretty sure after a little bit that she has already calved.  She will go out in the little field/lot with 801 and her calf if she lets it nurse on it's own in a couple days to make sure they are bonded... then go to the nurse cow field.

I got half the stuff on the front porch moved and the island thing from the kitchen out of the house on the porch to go ....somewhere..... did a sink full of dishes, got the laundry together... the coveralls that I want to take to the laundromat in the big machine and the barn clothes and do them all at once,  moved a few things in the DR but since I got called for the cow and calf situation, didn't do alot more. 

 I am going to take the weed eater to some stuff coming up in front of the house along the porch, and chop it down to the ground, then put some of the mulch chips there to stop all the weed growth.  Got  some weedy stuff, around the maple in front that I want to get cleaned up and mulched too.  I did splurge the other day and buy some lily of the valley roots to plant around the tree.... both pink and white.  They make a nice "ground cover" and like the shadiness,  ande send out runners and spread, so will hopefully do good around the base of the tree.  Also bought a few gladiolus bulbs to plant and some Dahlias.... I see that the peonies that I moved last year are coming up in the 2 big tubs I put them in because I was not sure where I wanted them .  The irises that I moved and the few double daffodil bulbs I planted are up.  The daffodils bloomed and the irises are growing.  Got to get them mulched too.... there are already some weeds in that corner.   No,  flowers are not "important"   but I just liked them and it won't take that long to get some of them put in the ground.  
Got to see about getting the garden plowed/tilled so it is ready when I can get into it....

So I am going to work on the rest of the stuff in the DR where I want to put some of the boxes.... get a few things moved upstairs into the walk in attic storage, and get it situated for the room full of  boxes that I wanted to have in a storage pod thing for easier access.... but can go up there for now.   Got to figure out where the fish tanks will go for the summer.... maybe I can get a few set up later this year so they will be there by the time I get the knees done... and I can enjoy them.  
Planned to move stuff out of the one freezer today, but things got changed, so that is a priority for me to do tomorrow...
Did take GF mom a couple of chickens out of the freezer since I didn't take any food as a contribution.... not like there aren't more than enough... and might get some more left behinds in the next week or 2.  

Got a farm scheduled for Tuesday morning... no set up so not a big deal.  They start around 4:45 a.m.  so I will have to leave by 3:45.... but it's only 100 cows and they milk fairly fast so won't kill me... I won't get much time to set even between groups so will ache... but will be done and out of there around 7-7:30 .... Dentist appt  @ 8 on Wed morning, and PT @ 8:30 on Friday morning.....then another 100 cow farm for Sunday morning @ 5 a.m........

Good week to be working here with the temps being in the upper 60's -low 70's... DS said he wants/needs to get the rest of the litter and all other fertilizer on the fields this week as the grass is growing... Showers again the end of the week/weekend......
Thinking they might be wanting to do the "heavier moving" in another week-10 days.  So I want to be getting things here ready for all that....Hence the getting the DR stuff moved and space made, and the LR is basically ready for the couch, desk, corner hutch, coffee table that I want to put the flat screen TV on for now......just need to move over a couple of boxes where the couch will go....all stuff out of the desk and from the computer desk  area.... and then the BR where I will put the bed... just a jumble of stuff in here... some clothes to be put away... an extra chair ...an hour or 2 of straightening up....been just sticking stuff in here that I haven't decided where it will go....and not wanting to clutter the LR until I get the desk and all in there and can ORGANIZE.... 
Plus the freezers will need to be moved....but I want to have at least 2 of them emptied and the stuff combined and organized here....so if they move at least 2,   than the rest of the stuff can be moved here and then they can bring the other 2 up.  Will need them for the chickens that are still in the freezer at the fairgrounds that need to come here.  

Oh and DS said, there are a couple of the fruit trees starting to bloom at the other property... so if I need to go mark them or anything so they can get moved this fall....That's good.  I will go mark them so I can plant peaches near peaches here and keep each type fruit somewhat close to it's own kind for better pollination....

Time to go down the hill.... oh and I remembered that I never moved that other rose bush, so I will try to remember to get it in the next couple of days.  Thought of it when we were getting the peach trees. 

Getting motivated again.... I think it is the nicer weather... And having most everything else paid off, the major boxwoods/mess done, and a little money in the bank has motivated me to want to not be spending another months rent.  I want to be in one place, tired of all the moving stuff.  Much as I hate the traffic  & noise....fences will be a serious consideration this summer/fall..... plus thinking about the wood burning furnace project and costs this summer....


----------



## Baymule

I have a clear picture of you in YOUR OWN HOME very soon. It is all coming together for you.
Poor little calf, it just wants a Mommy and something to eat.
Nice of you to give the GFs mom the chickens, I know she appreciated it.


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> Got the surprise of my life..... DS called and said that GF father called and said that he had time to come down and dig the peach trees. Yes it is the worst time of the year for that because they are budded out and even a few flowers opened.... but it was that or not going to get moved. He used the bucket backhoe on the loader and scooped them right out, pretty much roots intact, and DS had brought the dump truck with some dirt to put back in the holes


What an awesome gift!!


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> No, flowers are not "important" but I just liked them and it won't take that long to get some of them put in the ground.


Flowers are like tropical fish. If you enjoy them, they are worth the little bit of trouble they take. Then you get to look at them and they make you happy. 😊


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick post.  Got up and went to test @ 3:30 a.m...... left there about 7:30.... Stopped at Burger King and got the 2 for $4 croissants because stomach was growling.  Went by the feed store to get a couple bags of sweet feed for the picky cow in the barn that I am trying to get to take this calf.  Spent some time just talking and catching up with the one girl in there (well, 50 yr old "girl)  and then came down.  Got the cow in the barn, calf on her, he is not very enthusiastic/aggressive.... manure looks  very good,  but he doesn't go for her very strongly.  She ate some, he nursed some and then acted not interested. I finally turned her out and put him back in the alley side.  I am going to give him a vit B shot to try to stimulate his appetite.... She is not showing any sign of mothering.....GRRRRR.

Just made a sandwich, going to get the samples packed.  Want to get the clothes off the line too.  Washed all the insulated overalls, jeans, heavy sweatshirts, etc... yesterday and got them hung out.  Time to put them away.... 
I will get the samples dropped off then go down the hill and get a load of stuff to bring up.  I didn't sleep very well last night so not running on all cylinders... but want to get some stuff done..   I need to spend a little time looking at a pull behind cart/wagon for the lawn tractor... oh yeah,   I see it has a flat front tire so have to get that off and get it taken down to the co-op and get it fixed.  Might try the air tank first.... but it will have to be fixed if it goes flat again.  FUN....

Beautiful weather... chilly 38 or so this morning, sun came out and warmed up nice.  Real nice yesterday, a few more high clouds today but mostly sun.  Same tomorrow.  Have a regualr dentist cleaning tomorrow morning, so might go by Lowes on the way home and see if they have some sort of pull behind dump cart for the lawn mower tractor... to move mulch around and all. Ought to look online this evening,  at what is available.  But seeing it in person is definitely better than a picture... Also ought to check TSC,  and Rural King next time we are down there. 
Going to soak the peach trees again today too.  Will go by the field there,  where the other ones are,  and see what is blooming so I can mark them ....make sure what is where so I can transplant them here.  There are a few that I thought were dead last fall... will be able to be sure this year if they  leaf out....

Time to get some more stuff done here.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sure don't want to accidentally move the dead ones!  lol  Summer 2022 you will be canning peaches again.

I am so excited for you that DS, GF, and her family are going to help you finally move out of the rental!  It is going to make life so much easier for you to have everything in one place and not have to run back and forth.  Maybe you will have some time to actually rest!  On the other hand, knowing you you will use that time to take n another project!!!  

Flowers may not be as important as food crops, but they certainly brighten the day for us and are wonderful to pick and bring inside.   I always feel happier when I have a bouquet on the table.  Like a hug from the outdoors.    At our old house I had roses, camellias, Spanish hyacinth, bougainvilla, hibiscus, etc., and would plant zinnias for summer long picking flowers.  Having flowers inside was a real pick me up.  I am glad that your peonies survived the move.  They will be happy in their pots until you decide where in the garden they will go.  

What other fruit trees are available to be moved?  It would be nice to have a good selection.  They also look so beautiful when they flower and again when the fruit ripens - before the overripe stuff falls off and attracts flies.  LOL That is when you put feeder pigs into the orchard to eat the fallen fruit and grubs that want to winter over in the soil.  Chickens or guineas will do the job too.  Since you have chickens, you can let them into the orchard once you have finished picking.  

DD1 has a bunch of fruit trees at her new house.  She had bumper crops early in the season but lost all the apricots, cherries, and even grapes to squirrels, birds, etc.  She is olanning to buy some tree nets for the birds and we will loan our Squirrelinator and Ratinator to prevent depredation from those creatures. She said she doesn't know how to dispose of them though.  I told her to let DSIL shoot them.  She didn't like the idea.  The Ratinators come with a tub to drown them in while still in the cage.  DH told her he would bring over a large tank to use to drown the squirrels in the cage.  She didn't like the idea of killing them herself, but wants the fruit, so . . . . 

I hope to plant plums, apricots, apples (low chill), and nectarines when we move.  I don't think lemons, oranges, or figs will survive Texas winters.  But I suppose some types of berries will grow and survive.  I will have to fence them off very carefully from the hogs.  I shouldn't be getting excited again about buying a place in Texas until this escrow finally closes - but can't seem to help it.   

Someone smack me upside the head!    Thanks!


----------



## Ridgetop

BYW, DS3 bought a black feeder calf.  450 lbs.  Short legs, thick body.  Fairly calm.  The seller is knowledgeable about cattle and sells to a lot of 4-H and FFA kids.  He told DS3 to call him if he needed help.  Sounds like a good resource. The seller said that if he raises it right it should do well in a Fair.  Not sure how long DS3 plans to hold it since he doesn't have much pasture but it is a good opportunity for him to work on it with his 2 boys.  They are not in 4-H yet since Covid put all 4-H on hold for the past year.  Seller gave it a shot of antibiotics before he left to avoid any stress diseases.

I told him not to take the calf out of the trailer for 3 days, just feed and water it in the trailer to get it used to people being close.  Rake out the trailer.  Told him to build a small pen for it - 12x12 or 12x 20 at first.  His smallest fenced corral is 25 x 100 and I told him that it would not tame down the calf if he had to chase it all over the field!  I also told him to put a halter on the calf with a lead rope and leave the lead rope trailing in the pen.  That way when the calf steps on the rope he will teach himself to stop with pressure on the halter.  This is all stuff that was told and shown to me to do when training a calf.  Hope it works.  We never had any pasture grown calves - all ours were dairy and raised on bottles so halter trained from birth.

Once the calf learns to come in for grain and hay, the halter can come off.  DS3 is super excited about raising his own beef.  I didn't have the heart to tell him how much he would spend raising it himself.  $$$$$  🤫  He only has 5 acres and half of that is huge horse corrals, house, barns, Connexes.  DS3  can afford the hay, and has a feed mill near him where he can get good quality feed.  He will enjoy the experience with his kids.  I told him when the family comes up this summer, all the men can go down and spend an hour or so hanging on the corral bars admiring his calf!


----------



## farmerjan

Going to hit the high spots and then go down the hill.  Dentist at 8 a.m.   

Got samples packed and dropped off for UPS.   Going to soak the trees tomorrow again... the buds are opening up and I think that if the fruit does start to form, I will take them off... but I really don't expect them to form,  as the trees get established. 
There are more peaches there,  some pears, and apples that I know of for sure. Do not have any idea of the varieties so a "surprise orchard".  I am hoping they are semi-dwarf trees.  I did put the 3 here about 10-12 ft apart which is for semi-dwarfs.  I have no idea if these 3 of mine are semi or full size trees.  They will get pruned a little severely I think.  I wish there was someone that was a real "fruit orchardist" here that I could get to do the pruning correctly and teach me.  The place I contacted last year, the orchardist did not get back to me and I am so sick of people that just can't be bothered.  I offered to pay for the person to come and look at the trees and tell me what I needed to do.  So I got a book, and will do some more reading since it will be fall n ow.   I am thinking that there might be some apricots... I haven't gone over there to look them over .... maybe tomorrow.  I do want to mark the peaches and the pears at least so that I can group them here for better pollination.  
Got all the laundry in off the line, folded.  Got a couple boxes unpacked.  Washed some stuff, put away, and washed the trays from one of the dehydrators.  Just kinda doing stuff as they come...  The dam#@$ small sinks in the  kitchen makes it hard to do some stuff.  Moved a few things in the DR.  Have to move the "pull out pantry" thing out of the kitchen and out in the shed I guess... so I can get the one "spice cupboard" in here.  Thinking I will put one against the one wall in the DR for now too.   Have to work on that some more.  

DS was going to haul fertilizer right after work today.  Hoped to get it all on the fields today and tomorrow so it will be watered in with the upcoming rain due Thursday eve through Saturday.   Have a list of a couple things to do right after the dentist in the morning;  then the cow/calf,  then plan to be here all day.  I'd like to get some of the bulbs in the ground before the rain too... the lily of the valleys and some of that type stuff.  The gladiolus and dahlias can get done later on.   I also gave myself a pot of yellow tulips that I want to get in the ground as soon as the flower petals fall off.  Don't know how good they will come back next year, but they were sure a pretty yellow.  
Was looking at the area for the garden and will probably put in some stakes so that whenever I find someone, it is marked and ready to get plowed/tilled.  

Want to work at the rental tomorrow, too, get the rose bush dug,  and have a bunch of stuff to go to the dumpster too.  Got the vacuum  in the car to take down there.  Need to go wash my hair too, smells like iodine from the farm and got splattered a couple time today so want to wash off the "barn".... Have to take clean clothes for going to the dentist.  
Time to get going.


----------



## Ridgetop

Years ago I bought a soft cover book by Ortho called "All About Growing Fruits and Berries" .  The book was magazine sized, 8 x 10 or 10 x 12? and has excellent illustrations on pruning fruit trees.  I still have it.  After I used the book my fruit trees really did well.  Some fruits bear on new wood, some on old wood, so it is important to know which do what in order to have a crop.  After getting the boo I realized why my apricot never bore - it fruits on 2 year old wood.    I had been pruning it back each year.  Duh!

That Ortho book is probably out of print, but if you can find something like that it would be easy for you to prune your own trees.   Also, if you cut the tops down, so they don't grow so high they are easier to pick from.  My trees were semi-dwarf and produced plenty of fruit for the family, to give away and make tons of jam for my Boutique jam and pickle business.  Once you have gotten the shape right, they are fairly easy to keep up with every winter.  I bet there are probably some U-Tube videos of how to prune your trees.  Jackson & Perkins has videos n pruning roses so maybe some of the mail order nurseries or garden shows have videos up on the net.


----------



## Mike CHS

All of our fruit trees are full size species but I keep them on the dwarf size range.   I had a link from a nursery on growing full sized trees in a compact environment but I can't find it.


----------



## Ridgetop

Here are pix of DS3's new calf.  Weighs 400-450 lbs.  What do you think of him.  Have not seen him in person.  Told DS3 to use his judgment from raising other meat animals when choosing him.  Let me know what you think of him.  I told him to try to buy one that was about 650 lbs. but he liked this calf.  He paid $600 for him.  Straight Angus.


  

Not wearing halter and lead rope.  Think he is in large enclosure.     Why do they never listen?!   Not my problem.  

I gave my son the web address of BYH and told him to sign on.  Maybe when he and his family try to catch this calf we will get another generation of Ridgetop livestock stories!  LOL


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop we fed out our calf for 8 months. He dressed out at 502 pounds. Using hanging weight, total cost, including purchase, feed and processing, worked out to $3.10 per pound. Our DD sends us pictures of Goldie as they eat him for supper. LOL The latest meal we had from Goldie was spaghetti. It was well worth it and we’ll do this again.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ... calf looks pretty nice. Got a decent rump, good top line.  Think he will do good but they are going to wait an extra 6 months for meat, than what a 650 lb feeder would have done.  At about 6-650 it seems like they just start to "grow" and gain.  I would rather have 6-7 wts to turn out than 5 wts... but the market here dictates best price per lb at 450-550 and less feed in them at that weight.  That's why we sell them.   $600 at 450 lbs is about 1.35 lb so better prices than here... we were getting 1.65-1.77 for steers 450-550 .... 
If the lot looks like the pictures,  the calf will come to feed fairly quickly... not like he has knee deep grass to go out in.... so a plus to get him trained to come.  But I agree, halter and long lead would have hastened the process and given the calf a little respect for pulling against the rope.  
Yep, we as parents/adults, don't know nuthin......


----------



## farmerjan

Dentist this morning, stopped by TSC and saw a pull type cart that can be towed by a tractor/mower ... with a dump bed... didn't go in to get any prices, figure I can do that this evening on the computer.  Lowe's didn't have any outside and I came on home.  Got the cow in, she was being stupid going around in circles with the calf, not kicking, didn't want the grain, then settled with her butt in the corner and the calf got a good nursing.  Let her back out and put the calf back in the alley.  Yesterday he was not very aggressive and I got some B complex, but today he stuck right with her.  So will hold off on any B shots for appetite stimulant.  If she allows him to go on her like this, hoping that this weekend she can go out in the lot with 801 nurse cow and her calf for a couple weeks, then if the calf is aggressive enough to go on the cow, take them up to the other nurse cow field for the summer.  Bull will be going in there late June to breed the few that calved this spring and they can get bred back.  Hope this dummy will become a better mother... 
Came in to get some more ibuprofen.  Need these durn knees to not ache so much. Bathroom trip and something to drink.... 

 I am going out to soak the trees here, and prune off the couple of broken branches while the water is running.  Then  going down the hill with the coolers to get the freezer emptied.  Got a few boxes I can get on the truck with the coolers I think.  Maybe get the rose bush too.  Nice out, mostly sunny again... was 48 this morning.


----------



## Ridgetop

Gave DS3 the BYH website address and he went on and read what I wrote.  He questioned whether DS meant "Dumb Son" or?  I told him it depended on the context!  LOL  The calf is now in a smaller corral with a halter and lead rope.  Son was just anxious to post his photos to family.  He posted on the family thread as his new 400lb. baby!  LOL

DS3 didn't want to go to an auction here since none in his area and most of the animals here are rejects or unhealthy. Calf has been vaccinated by seller.  He is happy and has a nice calf.  He may decide to butcher him young for baby beef.  He said he thought he could butcher in 6 months but I told him probably take a lot longer to put on weight. On the other hand Angus are a slightly smaller breed so the calf may have enough meat on him by then.  I don't think he will keep him until July 2022 when next Fair will probably come around.  If he likes raising this calf his son can practice showmanship with it, and he can get him a good prospect for the Fair eventually.  Next time we go up I will take up one of the kid's show sticks and DS3 can show DGS3 what to do.  Practicing on this calf will give him confidence for another steer.

Hopefully the cow will wise up,  I really get disgusted with first timers that won't accept their babies.  Usually they will accept them after a day or so but we jug our lambs so the mamas can't escape their duties.  LOL  Once the calf is attached, maybe seeing 801 being a good mama will help.  She will do better next time, otherwise we know where she goes!  **


----------



## farmerjan

Don't blame him for not wanting to buy at auction... especially for a single.  
It will be a baby beef for sure if he wants to butcher in 6 months.  He will maybe gain1-2 lbs per day.... 50 lbs a month... so maybe 7-800 in 6-8 months... A good rate of gain for us on pasture is 1.5-2 lbs per day for a beef at pasture.... good lush pasture.  That is what most beef farmers are hoping for. Some who do real good rotational grazing can get as much as 3 lbs per day.  But that is exceptional.   A heavy grain ration will give better gains, but you have to be careful with acidosis.... and hay is necessary for keeping the rumen in good condition.  But really, you know all this from the sheep.  Beef does not gain like lamb... and your lambs are exceptional gainers.... but beef has alot more body/frame to grow in order to gain meat/muscle growth. 
Practicing on this calf will be good.  I hope that his disposition is good so DGS3 has a good first experience.  

This heifer is the first in YEARS that did not want the calf.  Have had them not understand the calf needs to go to the "back half" to nurse.... backing up when the calf first tries... licking and mothering and all.... but this one is just not interested.  We'll see.  At least she is not kicking like she wants to kill it... just totally blah.... We'll see;  but it is definitely one strike against her already.   
Came in and ate a sandwich... headed out.


----------



## farmerjan

Don't blame him for not wanting to buy at auction... especially for a single.  
It will be a baby beef for sure if he wants to butcher in 6 months.  He will maybe gain1-2 lbs per day.... 50 lbs a month... so maybe 7-800 in 6-8 months... A good rate of gain for us on pasture is 1.5-2 lbs per day for a beef at pasture.... good lush pasture.  That is what most beef farmers are hoping for. Some who do real good rotational grazing can get as much as 3 lbs per day.  But that is exceptional.   A heavy grain ration will give better gains, but you have to be careful with acidosis.... and hay is necessary for keeping the rumen in good condition.  But really, you know all this from the sheep.  Beef does not gain like lamb... and your lambs are exceptional gainers.... but beef has alot more body/frame to grow in order to gain meat/muscle growth. 
Practicing on this calf will be good.  I hope that his disposition is good so DGS3 has a good first experience.  

This heifer is the first in YEARS that did not want the calf.  Have had them not understand the calf needs to go to the "back half" to nurse.... backing up when the calf first tries... licking and mothering and all.... but this one is just not interested.  We'll see.  At least she is not kicking like she wants to kill it... just totally blah.... We'll see;  but it is definitely one strike against her already.   
Came in and ate a sandwich... headed out.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bad mothers are auction bound for sure.

I think you have to prune the roots to dwarf regular trees.  Plus keep cutting back the top group.  You see that in orchards where the entire orchard looks like it has a flat top hair cut!  LOL  Careful pruning is also used when espaliering fruit trees.  Less fruit crop, but often better and larger fruit.  Fruit trees have been espaliered since Roman times so were no dwarf varieties then, just selective branch pruning and some root pruning for courtyard trees.


----------



## Baymule

Those tow behind a lawnmower dump wagons are as handy as a pocket on a shirt. We had one, dunno where I even got it, but it was on our property at our old place. When we were moving stuff, I loaded it up, BJ wanted to leave it because we didn't have a riding lawnmower. But we brought it here to our new place. One day our neighbor Robert came riding up on a John Deere lawn mower and said "WE have a lawnmower!" I said "WE have a trailer to fit that!" We hooked it up and he took it home, he loves it and we use his lawnmower every so often to knock down weeds the sheep don't eat. 
I've seen them priced at $90 lately, that's a good price.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have both riding mower and a cart.  So does DD.   They are handy for many things.  Tote all your "stuff" to where you're working,  where maybe a truck won't go, etc.  I've even put a couple bales of hay in mine and left it under a shelter for the minis to eat from.   Had no round bales.  Worked great with couple cinder blocks under.

I've hauled produce from garden...just have to remember to use it!


----------



## Ridgetop

Would t help to keep the cow in the small pen with the calf for a few days?


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop , if this heifer (#10),  seemed even a little interested, I would let her stay with the calf for a few hours at a time but right now where she is, and where it is handy to have the calf, there is no water close,  and I cannot carry buckets with these knees.  I would have her up at the nurse cow pasture in the barn and lot, but have to haul water;  and the owners daughter is there for a week with the kids and they cannot leave things alone... fussing that the cow is not getting enough to eat, she is not happy in there, if she were to kick the calf and they were there, they would be on the phone every 5 minutes.... just too much hassle with them there. 
The last 2 days have gone better.  She let the calf nurse last night with no problem and calf is getting more aggressive. I am not putting her in the chute and it is working for me.  DS doesn't have the same feel for doing it... just not his thing...and no patience to sit and let calf get it figured out on his own.   This morning went well and if I put the grain pan in the middle of the little front section pen, where I bring her in, and then let the calf in, she ate.  She refuses to come up against the side of the pen to the feed pan to eat..... and the calf is learning to come out of the alley and into the pen with her pretty good.... I think that in another couple days, I will turn her and the calf,  into the lot with 801 and her calf.   I think she is just unhappy being in the barn and lot there.... and I am thinking now that this was not her calf... DS found another one,  that died... in the same field...saw it one day, couldn't catch it to tag,...then it was dead..... and I am thinking that the way she acts that maybe that one was hers, and this one belongs to someone else that didn't claim it.... or maybe the off chance it was a twin..... although good sized.... not all twins are small...Very remote chance she had twins and this was one although they were both in the 70 lb range so very very unlikely she had 2 that size.... but   stranger things have happened....
When that group of cows gets done calving and we start moving cattle to summer grazing, we will see who, if anyone is left with no calf.... he has gotten some tagged but some are not,  so they are not all matched  up, so I cannot be sure who has whom.  Anyone with no calf will get palpated to make sure of their status,  and if someone does not have a calf in them, them decisions can be made. 
I think #10 will take this calf since she is not fighting it.  I think if I get her out in the small field with 801, and the calf is smart enough to know to go up and suck her when she is eating, I think she will come up with 801 and eat grain and then they will get it figured out.    I think she will be happier out on grass in the small field too. 

Got one freezer emptied and food all moved, some out of the other one.  Going down to hopefully get another load and the 2nd one emptied.  Hope I can get it all in this freezer.... got to get a couple of smaller boxes put together to get the smaller stuff in boxes,  so I can find it. 
Stopped to eat a sandwich and moved some things in the house to make moving things in,  easier.  Also deciding where I am  going to put some more stuff.  Got the stairs almost all cleaned off and stuff to go up into the walk in "attic" room.   Put stuff in the car to take to the cleaners the next trip through town. 
Need to get the stuff in the bedroom straightened out so that I can have it ready for the bed.  Going in to wash another sink full of dishes/ stuff  so it can dry while I am busy elsewhere.  Then heading back down the hill to get some more out of the freezer.... there was alot of ice and stuff so it is turned off to thaw it and then I can get the stuff out.  Or get some other boxes of stuff on the truck. 
Calling for some showers this evening/night.... some possibly tomorrow too, but then some real soaking rain on Saturday.  It will be welcome, it is very dry "on top" of the ground right now....dusty as all get out, on the dirt roads... and if it does rain... the grass will jump out of the ground....
Reminds me, I HAVE to see about getting that tire on the tractor/mower fixed....

Been looking at the "garden carts" on line and what I looked at, at TSC..... want a 4 wheeled one  so it can also be pulled by hand; more versatile,  and don't want to try to handle a wheelbarrow with these knees either.   Like the "Gorrilla" one... about 225 at TSC for the 12 yd one... they have a different brand that is less,  their "store brand" I think... but not sold on the latch to dump like the gorrilla one.  Can get the Gorrilla one at Lowe's for 160+  same size... going to look at them at both places.  Nothing I especially like at Rural King....Going to check out Home depot and the Kubota place too and see what they have. 

Catch you later.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like the cow and calf are working out.  If it wasn't her calf, the fact that she is nursing it works!  Maybe give her another chance next year.  With her own calf she might be different.  Wonder who lost their calf and didn't claim it.  You will work it out.  

If there are a bunch of interfering people around, it won't do the cow and calf any good.  She may get jumpy and you don't need the stress of multiple calls about perfectly natural behavior.  Let alone having to haul water.

Looking forward to hearing you are completely moved and taking it easy.    Like you will ever take it easy!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Back up to new house for a bit.  Got a freezer chest full but still alot of ice not thawed so can't get it all out yet.  It started to rain when I was there so didn't try to bring more on the truck because of it getting wet. 
Checked radar and we are going to get some more showers off and on for a good part of the night.  Tomorrow more clouds but sorta between fronts.  Saturday is looking like most rain that evening into Sunday.....

I will go in and unload the freezer chest since I remembered to bring the tape to put a couple of the smaller boxes together..... I will wipe off the packages with a towel to dry the wet... found a few things that I am going to thaw to eat..put in the freezer over the fridge,  a couple pieces of cheesecake that may or may not be any good... a few pot pies that I got a few years ago in PA, that I vacuum packed and froze.... so some meals I can make here in the convection oven since the kitchen stove is still awaiting either a trip to PA to the amishman who refurbishes them, or is coming in the house to use as is with the one burner not offering the simmer part....

Going to go in and wash some more stuff in the sink if the last batch is dry.  Have to figure out where I am going to pack away the insulated overalls and winter clothing... might need to get another tote or 2 for that stuff.  Some other stuff needs to be put away. 
Going to make some supper too while I am here and try to get some more moved around in the bedroom to open up the place the bed is going. 

I did fix the little table that was on the "other" side of the bed with the wood glue and will wash the lamp.  It is an oil lamp that someone converted to electric and I found at a yard sale.  Have one for my side of the bed too... they aren't exactly matches but close...

PT in the morning, and I might go by and drop the clothes at the cleaners, so they are out of the car....

Have to go get my cow at the dairy that sold out... she is due next week.... going to the farm where the others are and have to pick up the 6 calves up there so it will work out perfect... Either tomorrow or Saturday.  Have a possible sale for the 4 bull calves coming back... got to band/cut them.... the 2 heifers will stay for now. 

Testing Sunday , can't remember if it is morning or evening;  have to look at the calendar.


----------



## farmerjan

I went up and did the cow again this evening.  Have a routine with her and the calf is smart enough to come right around the post from the alley, with just a 2 ft space into the gate,  to the small pen where I put the cow.  Went right over to the cow and she was eating the feed from the flat black fortex feed pan that I put in the middle of the pen.  I think I will be able to put her out with the calf this weekend.  I think she will be happier out eating some grass too.... 
Glad I did her before the showers came.


----------



## Ridgetop

I think I would take the stove to be repaired now before bringing it to the house.  Once it is in place it will be harder to face the prospect of removing it and being without it while it is being repaired.  Also if it can't be repaired and you have to get a new one, it will already be out of the house.  If it can't be repaired, maybe the Amish man will have some other refurbished ones that you could buy.


----------



## Mini Horses

We have similar rain maybe, sorta stuff here.  Makes it difficult to plan sometimes.   🙄   Of course, make firm plans needing dry and it WILL rain!

Sounds like the cow/calf will work.  Hopeful anyway.  The take one, drop and get 6 calves picked up sure makes trip work well.   Doesn't always happen.

There's a goat auction here tomorrow and I'm thinking I'll go for the social aspect.  I'd like to do something less like work.   Not really looking to buy, just visit.😁. We'll see how that goes!  Besides....might rain??? 

Sounds like the freezers are working out for you.  They can be problems, often hiding stuff from you.  I have only a smallish chest one and been trying to use all I can all winter.  Then I can refill it!!!  😁.  We just keep at it.   That's what they're for.


----------



## Baymule

I have 2, upright freezers. Easier to find stuff than standing on my head in a chest freezer, trying to find something. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Ridgetop said:


> I think I would take the stove to be repaired now before bringing it to the house.  Once it is in place it will be harder to face the prospect of removing it and being without it while it is being repaired.  Also if it can't be repaired and you have to get a new one, it will already be out of the house.  If it can't be repaired, maybe the Amish man will have some other refurbished ones that you could buy.


My thoughts exactly @Ridgetop .   Going to talk to the friend and get the man's name and number... make a trip to PA on my own.  Tired of people promising and then not doing what they say.


----------



## farmerjan

PT this morning, and I ache.  Oh well.  Rained last night a couple times, some thunder and lightning.  
Did the cow on the way home and she was standing there near the gate waiting... I think it finally is working.  Will let her out this weekend with the calf.  Don't want them to go out for the first time in the pouring rain.... and Sat night is supposed to be some serious rain.  

In the process of cleaning out the freezer, I found 4 pkgs of RIB EYE STEAKS !!!!! WOW..... and some of the pkgs of the chipped beef that I thought I had used up.  Can't wait to have a stove to cook on..... to eat some GOOD FOOD...Going to try to get the rest cleaned out this afternoon.  Can't do it at night as there is no electric out in the porch.  The 2 lights don't work;  changed the bulbs and can't find any breakers that were tripped.... so I just said the hell with it.  The plugs work for the freezers so don't know what it is and don't care anymore.  Got to get DS to get some of the ham steaks that are in there... he didn't have enough room when I got the stuff back from the processing last year and he still hasn't gotten the stuff.  I need it gone so I can get the rest of the stuff in this freezer.  

Went by the hardware store to see about getting something to put the old knobs on the little metal square that goes through the door for the latch/lock.  They aren't set screws because there are no threads inside so have been trying to figure out what to use.  But they didn't have any good solutions.  Going to research it online.  Hoped that maybe someone would have a good idea.  So I'm looking.... NOT going to change out the lock as it works and the doors are old and not tearing up the wood. 

So, I'm going to make something for lunch, and then go down the hill.  It is cloudy and a few sprinkles so will bring some stuff up in the car this afternoon.  If I can get the rest of the stuff in the freezer loose from the ice build up, I will put it in the other freezer for now and then move it over the weekend.  Going to go in and see what I can take out of this one here to cook in the broiler/convection oven.  

Got home here and found a package of the boxes I ship the samples in.... but it was not a normal shipment.  Opened it up and it is samples that should have gone to the lab and they did not put a shipping label on and the old shipping label from the lab to me was showing through and they came to me.  So I called the lab and they will get reshipped to the lab from here.... Always something.....


----------



## Mike CHS

We have a fairly large camp stove that we use a lot for canning in the summer (outside) that we used in the house for the better part of two years while we were renovating our house.  That would be handy with what you are doing now.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.  Had a total of .3 inch rain  last night and into today... then it partially cleared out this afternoon.  Did a little in the house and then had to help a farmer with some stuff on the computer so day got disrupted.  Went and did the cow and she was fine with the calf.  Thinking she can go out and hopefully he will be aggressive enough to go on her on his own.  She is eating her grain so we'll see.  She needs to be out of the barn lot and he needs to be out in the sunshine. 

Supposed to be some possible thunder storms  tonight and tomorrow night again...Radar looks like @Mini Horses  is getting quite a bit more than we got....and will into the early morning hours.  

I've got a little more to move around in the bedroom here and can bring up the bed.  Might try to do that on my own since there is no bed frame.... we'll see.  

Talked to DS for a few minutes to tell him that they need to get most of the ham steaks out of my freezer so I can have the room.   He had to cut the call short, said he would call me back and of course didn't.  Tired of being on the bottom of the consideration list sometimes.

Looks like I will go get the cow from the farm and take her to the other farm and get my 6 calves back, on Monday. She is due to calve soon so better she is on the farm to calve and go right into the milking herd.  Was going to do it tomorrow, but the farmer that has the cow is gone all day and he is not sure which,  if any of the "boys" will be home... they are early 20's... but several work other jobs... so I said that Monday will work for me.  I will check with the farm I am taking her to to make sure it will work to pick up the calves.  She has always been on a dairy so not like I would attempt to make her a nurse cow with these knees to hamper me.  

Got a mouse the other day.  totally unexpected to find it in the trap.  That makes 10 or 11 ... sure hope they are moving/moved outside for the summer.  

Going to eat a little something and head down the hill; pack a few boxes so I can load 'em  in the car in the morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Lucked out.  The storms came through but, as moving NE they went east faster than north, so the BAD portion slid by me.     So got some rain and watched the lightening in the distance.  That area had huge hail, plus monsoon rains.   The following heavy section went just north of me, for the most part.   Trust me, I'm not complaining.   Got rains but, not bad....just enough.  25 miles from me was hammered!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses -- heard that there were areas that got some bad hail and torrential rain.  Glad it was not you .  We got a little more last night but it looks like we will get a fair amount late this aft/eve and through the night.  It was thick as pea soup FOGGY out there this morning..  Actually some sun out there now and back in the 60's-low 70's. But clouds come and go as the front moves closer.

Talked to DS this morning and he is going to see when he can get some help together.  I told him that I have a little more to get out of the one freezer and then 2 will be emptied to move, then I will have to move the stuff out of the others up here to the already moved ones,  so that they can get moved.  Plan to have at least one completely empty so that I can put the beef in it and garden stuff too.  Plus get the chickens out of the one at the fairgrounds....He is supposed to get some(most) of the ham steaks out of this freezer so I can move the last few things and then clean those 2 freezers... just need a good washing down inside them.  

I have been moving some things around here, about ready for the furniture to get moved in... want it all done ahead of time and not at the last minute... then I can work on the other stuff there that needs to get moved.  Got the stuff in the kitchen moved from the wall where the spice cupboard is going, and think I am going to put one of the other cupboards in the DR .  Got the rolling rack pantry thing that was in the kitchen moved out on the front porch to go out in the storage building... got some stuff on the truck to go to the dumpsters.  
Need to get the plywood in the storage building to put the other freezers on when they come up. Still plan to put the smaller one in the utility room here also.  

Still need to finish in the BR but the LR is all ready for the couch, desk, corner cabinet, and "coffee table" that I am going to put the TV on..... I will have an entertainment center and matching cabinet that I will be selling, too small for the TV.    Not expensive, the presswood kind but still in very good shape... good for a kids room kind of thing.... will get the bedroom finished in the next day or 2 so it is also ready for the bed.... the bureaus and everything else I have already moved  here myself.  Got the stuff on the stairs sorted and some stuff to go up the stairs to the attic room.  
DS asked what I was going to do about the stove.  Seems the friend that goes to PA is now on crutches.... I am going to talk to him and get the info for the stove guy.  Deb said that she would take a trip with me if I wanted,  to PA...maybe she is wanting to "do " something..... thinking she is feeling lonely??.... maybe I will take her up on it and we could take her truck if I can get DS to help load it..... need to talk to glen and get the name and talk to the guy in PA and see if he can take a look at it and then fix the burner....if not then find one to put in here...

@Mike CHS ....Have considered the idea of a camp type stove or a hot plate type burner thing to use for "stove top" cooking to go along with the counter top convection oven  I already am using.  Thinking it is smarter to not put the stove inside then have to take it out again....

Had to change the cow moving/calf pickup to Tuesday.  Farmer where the cow is going and calves are coming from, has a funeral Monday.... the girl that milks, her grandmother passed away and they will be tied up a good portion of Monday with that and normal farm work/milking.   So, I get it,  and left a message for the other farm where the cow is.  I have PT on Tuesday so it will have to be around noontime before I can go get the cow.... that will get me up to the farm not much before milking so ought to work out for everyone.  My cow will go in the "close up" pen where the ones getting ready to calve will be; and I can get the calves and get out of their way and they can go to milking and doing normal chores.  
Hoping that the bull calves will be sold.... neighbor to the stone house is looking for some jersey or jersey cross calves to raise for beef.  He will have to take all 4 as I am not going to split them unless there is one that doesn't match... I will take them to the sale and sell as a group of 4.  Probably going to keep the 2 heifers as they should make decent cows .... or beef,  or something.  But sell the bulls now while prices are still decent... especially on the smaller stuff.  

Well, I ate some lunch and took some more pills to try to stay ahead of the knees hurting worse... so going to do some more here.  DS said he might need a ride back to get a tractor so I am kind of hanging around here.  Will take the car down the hill this evening as I have to test Sunday morning, and now have to test another herd Sun eve/Mon morning.  He wanted Mon eve/Tues morning, but I am not changing PT... and thought I was going to be moving the cows Monday... This is my big 240 cow  2 time herd here close... but I hate the set up and all.  I have to change all the brackets on the meters again since I used them at the herd where my cows are and they required the meter brackets in a different position.  Might go out and change them now while it is not raining out..... then just have to load them tomorrow.  Don't need the meters for the morning herd.  
Oh, and the car is supposed to go in for the brakes/oil change/ lube job on Monday.... Never rains but it pours... I can get someone from the farm to maybe run me home from testing Sunday eve or even Monday morning and then I can get the truck.  The co-op is right up the road a mile from the farm and I am only 3 1/2 miles from there.... Would like to do it Sunday eve if I could.... then it will be there when they open Monday morning...  ought to be someone that can just run me up the road & drop off the car and take me to the house.

Going out to do the meters while the sun is out.... Break/lunch time is over....

Plans/schedule changes everytime I turn around.


----------



## farmerjan

Heading out and down the hill.  Got the brackets changed and went on and put the meters in the car and the hoses so ready for tomorrow afternoon.  Sample bottles in the trays for both herds, morning herd bottles in car ready to go.  
Farmer said that someone could run me to drop off the car and bring me to the house Sunday evening... so will make sure everything I need is in the car for testing, set up meters and hoses at the farm, all the sample bottles, and then drop off the car on the way home and come get the truck and then have it to drive on Monday morning.  Glad it will be there for them on Monday morning.  

DS moved the cow and calf out to the small field with the nurse cow and fostered calf.  Said he fed them this evening and pushed the calf over to the cow and it went right on her while she was eating.  He will get the "new routine" figured out in a day or 2. He is used to coming around the corner to go in with her, not having her available all the time.  Just have to make sure he gets on her while she is eating for the next couple times til he figures out he can suck her whenever he wants.   I am sure they will like having a buddy to run around with now too.  
Then he stopped here and looked at the storage shed to see what needs to be done to "shore up" the floor and I showed him where I want the freezers in there.   He said that the plywood I pulled out of the dumpster awhile ago is real good 3/4 inch stuff, might have to get another sheet so there is enough but that it would work.  

I have decided that the stove will not come into the house until it is checked out.  I will figure out something else for "stove top" cooking.... I will see about getting the name and all from the friend and then go from there.
Washed another sink full of stuff to dry.  

LR is completely ready for the furniture; Kitchen ready for the spice cupboard;  DR ready for the other cupboard;  Utility room ready for the freezer on the other wall.... stairs to the upstairs have some stuff to go up but the rest is moved.  Only have to do the BR, getting the couple of chairs and the little chest I have had the computer on moved... computer will be able to go in the LR once the corner hutch is in there... Hadn't gone in Walmart for the other plastic totes to put the winter clothes/overalls and such into so got that to do and that will clear out some of the BR piles....
I am going to be hard pressed to fit everything in here..... and don't know where the fish tanks will go.  There are several.... 55 gallons, a couple 30 gallons.... aren't worth much to sell and don't want to anyway.... 
Plus the stuff that I want to yard sale......thinking on where to store that for a month or 2..... maybe a storage unit for the fish tanks and all the extras....have to go see what they are costing.... can't find a "pod"  or storage thing to have here for a few months...

Starting to rain, I hope the calf will be okay out in it... I probably would not have moved them outside til tomorrow but DS did it,  so hope they will find a dry spot out there.  Looks like a fair amount coming in tonight, on the radar.
At least I don't have to be in the barn until 5 tomorrow morning....

Will stop to get a 2 gal bucket of milk on the way home too.... almost out.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our camp stove is the two burner Camp Chef that we add an accessory plate over the burner to do our canning.  They are economical and do great in the summer with canning outside to keep from heating the house up.  We got ours several years ago for under $100 but it looks like they are around %119 now.


----------



## Ridgetop

There are some camping models around $100 that unfold to have legs under them.  Check Camping World on line. You can probably order from Amazon too - possibly from Prime so no shipping costs.  They hook to small propane bottles or you can also connect them to the larger 5 gallon BBQ size cannisters.  

Glad the calf is doing well on the cow.   He will probably be ok as long as it isn't sleeting.  Like our friend said about their horses being out in the rain without shelter  "They are all wearing leather".  If she is accepting him now, she will keep letting him nurse.   

Sounds like you are all ready to move the rest of the large stuff over.   It will be a real relief for you to have everything moved out of the rental.


----------



## Baymule

You are almost HOME!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday nearly noon.  Left at 4 a.m. and tested this morning, went to the farmers house to do the computer work and they asked me to stay for breakfast.... that was nice.  Scrambled eggs, bacon, and toast.  Saved me from having to stop and get something or coming home for cereal.  So, stopped at the farm and the calf is laying alongside the cow.  I was  not so worried about it out in the rain except for the first time out all night in the rain when it has been inside the barn for being able to put it on the cow.  I prefer to put them out when they have a day or 2 of nice weather to get them acclimated.  But they both were just laying there in the sun that we had this morning after the rain last night.  I didn't make them get up.  I just don't want him to get sick from the exposure even though it was not real cold, til he gets "hardened off"....... 

Then I went down and dropped off the meters and hoses at the farm I am testing this afternoon.  Hopefully they will get them carried in the barn and all.  It is up and down stairs. and a real pain to carry everything and I honestly have gotten to hate it.  This is the farm that has put in an application for a "solar farm" and wanting to put 20+ acres of real good crop ground into solar panels right in front of the elementary school.  This is the farm that I have heard rumors that they are going to sell out this fall.... but the farmer said on the phone that they want to get the testing done and the hoof trimmer is coming Wednesday, so that he can get to planting corn in a couple weeks.  
Forgot to stop and get the milk this morning on the way home... guess I will run up and get it, so I can get it in the fridge.  DUMB.....

Brought the samples in the house, packing them to go out tomorrow.  I am going down the hill in a few minutes and leave the cooler chests and bring up some boxes that are already packed.  Need to get them unloaded in case we get a shower this afternoon or evening.  

The sun is out, has been decent,  but it comes and goes and they are saying possibly more showers this afternoon.   

Will put the sample bottles for this afternoon in the car.  need to see if there is anything I need out of it for tomorrow,  so I can leave it tonight.   I won't work in the house tonight since I have to get up early again tomorrow morning.


----------



## farmerjan

Had to do some computer work for the farmer I get the milk from as he has someone interested in a couple of the heifers he kept when he sold out.  He needed records so I had to pull them up for him.   I did that, went and got the milk from him that I forgot earlier.  Stopped and stuck the 2 gal bucket in the fridge and will mix it good tomorrow, and pour into the glass jars I keep it in, in the fridge.  
By then, it was time to go to the farm to test. Didn't get down the hill at all.   They had gotten all the meters set up, and was ready to start milking shortly after I got there. 
Milking went smoothly, but I hurt tonight.  Lot of walking back and forth... not much sit down at all except for a minute or 2 when I wrote numbers on the top of the bottles for each cow to take the samples. If I wasn't aching it would really have been a good milking since there weren't any real hangups/slow cows/ problems.... He did come get me from the co-op where I dropped off the car and brought me to the house so that was great.   I will drive the truck down to the stone house and back to the farm in the morning. 
Texted DS and he texted back that they had done the cows with the calves so I didn't have to go there this evening.

So, I am headed down the hill for a shower and get off these knees.  Back at it in the morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great that DS got the cows done -- saved a little for you.  It all helps!

Next Spring, you'll be wondering why you used to think the chores were harder.    Those new knees will be such a blessing.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I have 2, upright freezers. Easier to find stuff than standing on my head in a chest freezer, trying to find something. LOL


I need one of those, the "problem" is I really don't need a big one and can't find anything in the 7 cu ft size.


----------



## Baymule

I love my upright freezers. I put plastic tubs on the shelves, it makes it much easier to organize things like bags of okra, peas, cream corn, hamburger, pan sausage, things that do not stack and have a tendency to fall out when I open the door. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

I prefer upright for better organization but, mine is a medium chest.  A gift from mom years ago!   Size is great but there's that pile on factor.  I have some basket type holders.  I also use some heavy bags to put the little bags of veg's into, once frozen.  Those things help me lift a group at a time.   Small uprights are hard to find, IMO.  Sure like the shelves better.


----------



## Bruce

I tried to find another hanging basket for my 5 cu ft freezer, maybe even 2 but no go. The best I can do is have 4 stacked baskets on the left side, stuff between them and the compressor compartment and some on top of that compartment. Not real efficient.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> I need one of those, the "problem" is I really don't need a big one and can't find anything in the 7 cu ft size.


Try Walmart, Lowes, other places.  There are 7 cu foot size freezers all over the place around here...


----------



## Ridgetop

I used to have an upright.   I liked it for freezing prepared meals I made that I froze flat in freezer bags or in foil pans. Anything like meat or roasts would fall out on my foot!  😭  For lumpy packages I prefer my chest freezers.  Just have to rearrange them every few months to find forgotten foods.   Right now everything is full.  I need to clean out the refrigerator freezers since those freezers are where a lot of the forgotten leftovers end up.  Just found some old liver and other innards when rearranging the chest freezers to find space for the food DS2 brought home.  It was old and went to the dogs, along with some chicken that DH bought and brought home.  It smelled bad when DS2 was packaging it and DH refused to return it to the market. 

Broccoli crowns were on sale so I took some of the chicken that DS2 brought home and made 2 meals of Chicken Divan.  So easy for such a fancy name.  Broccoli, chicken, rice in curry sauce topped with cheese.  Love having home made meals so I don't have to do everything from scratch every day.  I had to cook for 6 people since I was 15 and after 55 years of cooking everyday for a family, I am sort of burned out on preparing meals daily.   I like to do a huge amount of meal preparation over a few days then be able to pull meatloaf, spaghetti sauce, enchiladas, pork in green chili sauce, etc. out of the freezer, thaw it and have dinner on the table in half an hour.    I have boxes of jam and jelly in the laundry room.  I forgot that the reason I used to make so much of that stuff was when i had hungry children eating PB an J all the time!  I'll have to ask my grandchildren if they are running out of jam and jelly yet.  I need to remember to take some to Nipomo to DS3's family when we go again.  I like to freeze fruit and tomatoes in the summer then process them in winter when I feel more like standing over a hot stove!  

With 4-5 adults to feed daily, and 2-3 grandchildren on occasion, food gets rotated fairly rapidly.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Try Walmart, Lowes, other places.  There are 7 cu foot size freezers all over the place around here...


Vertical? What brands? I saw on HD's website that they had one but out of stock. Now it says they don't carry it anymore.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Vertical? What brands? I saw on HD's website that they had one but out of stock. Now it says they don't carry it anymore.


I will check when I go in there again in the next couple of days.  Need to do a little shopping next trip out so I will check on them.  I


----------



## farmerjan

I have seen a couple on Walmart's web site.... 6.5 and 7 cu foot... one I think was an RCA and another was an Artic King or something like that. I don't remember if they were in store ones or order and delivery... seems like some were delivery only. 
I got a Midea that is convertible from a fridge to a freezer... 21 cu foot they just offered.... used to be only a 13 cu ft or a 17 cu ft.... from Lowes, free delivery and no finance for 12 months on my Lowes card... as long as I pay it off before the end of the 12 months... have to make a minimum payment on my charge card anyway if I charge anything else... so I pay off the charges every month, and a small amount on the freezer.... and it is listed separately on the bill so I know exactly what I owe on the deferred finance amount and the regular amount.  I will pay off the bulk of it closer to when it is due... use their money for awhile.   Pretty easy to do... 
It is made in Thailand, better than China, but ..... I needed one  for the beef  I am going to get done;  and the 85 chickens that are in the freezer at the fairgrounds that I have to move here....so... I invested.  One of mine is real old and I always worry about what if one goes bad... so I hope that I will be in good shape now, so if something happens, I can juggle things around in an emergency. Plus take advantage of any opportunities to buy something in bulk.  A friend had one go bad last year and scrambled to find one, so he didn't lose everything.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday.... long day, sore from the PT because it is so easy to overdo it in the pool because of lack of gravity... everything moves more so you "push it".... 
Left house at about 8:30... tired last night.  Got truck and trailer, went to PT.... got a shower after the pool to wash off the chlorine from the pool, left and went to farm and got my cow.  Haven't seen her in over a year... she has gotten BIG... and her udder is getting lower... more "saggy"... not many lactations left in her I am afraid.  In very good flesh.  Due to calve within the next 2 weeks.  She is Holstein/Guernsey cross... going to ask them to breed her back guernsey after she calves and all hoping I can get at least one more heifer out of her.  She is bred holstein now .....
Took her to the farm where my 6 cows are milking.  It is 1 1/2 hrs away from this farm.  Stopped and got a subway sandwich for lunch.    Got up there about 2:30 or so.  Got her unloaded and got 4 of the 6 calves loaded then went to their other farm down the road and got the other  2 calves.  They look really good.... bulls not banded yet.  DS has a guy interested in them... he is going to call him and if he is interested they need to get them now.  Otherwise, the bulls will go to the stockyards while prices are high.  
They probably weigh 275 -350.... most born in Nov and the one born about dec 10th? .....2 heifers are a little smaller( normal)  and one bull calf is a little smaller but he is a month younger... DS and I talked about price, and I said at least 1.25-1.50 lb.... told him that the farmer said his neighbor sold some  (holstein/angus x)  last week and got 1.95 /lb. .... they were about 300 lbs..... totally ridiculously high.... I think that we mostly agreed on 450/head for the bulls. Not worrying about weighing them if they get sold right out of the barn in a couple days.... Not really pushing to sell the heifers, but they could go.... and if this guy isn't interested.... they will go this coming saturday while they still look this good.  He has a couple of sheep that need to be sold too, so I could take them too.  I almost want to take them to the sale... but would lose most of the day to take them and wait on them to be sold and all.  Hoping this guy takes them just to make it easy... them I will keep the heifers with a few others that are there....

So got back about 5.  They left a message,  and said the truck was done... had the oil changed and greased and all....just left the truck and got the car last evening....told them I would be by maybe this evening if I got a ride and to leave the keys in it and then I would come by and pay for it tomorrow.... 
Hung the load of clothes out that I did and forgot to hang out .... talked to Deb as we were going out to eat around 7 and said that I could go any time if she didn't want to wait til 7... so she said she could come up in 15-20 min or so.  Gave me enough time to hang the clothes, change shirt, comb my hair... so good.  We went to pick up the truck after eating and got back here about 8 or so.  
Good Day.  
Tomorrow I will be working at the stone house and try to load some stuff and bring up in the car since there is a chance of showers off and on.  If the clothes get wet,  it is supposed to be sunny on Thursday so they will get rain water rinsed,  then dried.... Going to wash out the 2 freezers so they will be ready to be moved whenever.... then put some boxes in the car to come up.  

Have tentatively decided to put the furniture that I  want to sell/yard sale in the carport.... I have a couple of the panels of T-111 type siding that I got to close part of the back of the carport and hadn't gotten them up yet.... get them up and then can put the stuff in there and tarp it so it doesn't get wet.... until I can get to do a yard sale in a month or two...  Gravel on the ground so no wet dirt or anything.... Save me from renting a storage space since I can't find a "rental" type of pod or conex locally.... and all the other boxes will go up in the attic storage I guess. 
Got one more place to try tomorrow.... Would rather have them in a totally enclosed "box" of some sort.... 
Haven't gotten the couple more plastic totes to put winter clothes in either.  Did not want to stop with the truck and trailer and cattle in it....

Sunny and nice today... T-shirt comfortable.... 
Time to call it a day....


----------



## Baymule

You have had a busy day. Get some rest.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed, after noontime. Got up late, and as expected ache.  Oh well, fact of life anymore.  Cleaned/washed down the one freezer and then took some out of the other one to put in this one and plugged it back in.  There is a whole section of frozen ice/frost stuff in the other one and some stuff even stuck in it still.  Some time the door did not get shut or got jarred open, and it frosted/froze up.  I had found it and pushed it shut but didn't realize it had frosted up so much.   So, I got out all that I could and left it open to thaw.  I should be able to get it cleaned out this evening.  
Loaded some boxes on the truck and several bags of garbage.  Dropped them at the dumpster and came up to the house.   Got the few boxes off the truck, and then went and brought in the clothes off the line because it has been partly sunny  and clouds, so they were dry. 

Sat down to eat some late lunch... eating the baked potato I brought home last night and the shrimp I didn't eat.  I usually eat about half of what I get and then I get another meal at home.  No sense in stuffing myself and then being miserable. 
Now I am going to go out and see if I can get the lawn/tractor mower tire off and take it down and drop it off to see if it can get fixed... it has a tube so might need a new tube.  But there is no jack here so I am going to see if I can just use a 2x4 to just pry the front of the mower up and slide something up under it so I can get it off.  I had a small jack that somehow jim ruined that I used to keep it in the truck.  I don't know what he did, but it is stuck in an up position, can't get the thing turned so it will let down.... and then he left it in the back of the truck where it got rained on and all rusted up.  I was so P.O.ed....  so it is not useable and I don't know if I will be able to get it loosened up or working.  It was not a real expensive one  and I probably should just go buy a new one.  The warmer than normal weather has made the grass really grow.  Supposed to get more rain/showers this afternoon and evening, so it will just get it growing more.  

Had to sit to eat and take a knee break.  Going to see if I can get some more done outside.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I had a small jack that somehow jim ruined


Good ol' Jim  There is always a Jim!    Glad he is not doing anything for you anymore,  You can only fix so much of his "repairs"!  LOL

Too bad you don't have good fencing.  DS could bring over a couple of his sheep to do the cutting for you.  LOL  Never asked - what kind does he have?


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop , he has White Texas Dall sheep... "smaller sized Bighorn type sheep"  more or less.  They are at his house now... he is down to only 6 or 7 ewes right now... lost some to the coyotes last year... I think they have all lambed and all had singles this year I think.  He sells the rams to a hunting preserve in PA that has hunts there.... and anything that is culled for their heads, or anything else goes to the local stockyard...  The rams are usually at least 3-5 yrs old to get enough horns for sale.  They have to be measured and all that.  They are just a hobby now with him...with the GF he has really gotten away from his sheep and even his chickens. 

Fencing is on the list for prices etc.... DS could do it but I might wait forever for that;  and he starts things and doesn't get them done.  I'm tired of that kind of life.  It would be nice to have some fencing though for a few of the sheep to be able to be rotated up here.... BETTER YET.... a few of my calves here for a little while... OH WELL....

Going to see if I can find someone to do some of the weed eating because I cannot stand for very long to do much.  And I want the rest of the work done that the tree guy didn't do...

Took the wheel off the tractor/mower.... down to the co-op.  He said he would get to it tomorrow and I said that was fine.  He did give me the name of a guy that does lawn mowing... I am going to talk to him and see if he is interested.... and explain that  I mostly need the weed eating done, some mowing when I am too busy... like maybe every other or every 3rd week.... and see if he does any other "yard work".... All these wood chips to start getting spread out under the trees and such.  

Watered the peach trees again today.  We are getting a little rain, had a pretty good steady rain for a bit.. but they are saying only about 1/4  inch or so total expected.  One of the trees is getting some nice green leaves... the other 2 had more of the blossoms and they are not  opening much.  Which is probably for the best.  Hoping they will fall off and then the leaves will come out so the tree will get some new roots growing.  

Had a calf out again next door.  Been a problem the last several days.  Fixed a few spots... but it turns out it is going down on it's knees to reach out to get grass under the fence, then pushing his way out.  Whoever was so STUPID to build this fence... they did hi-tensile... NOT ELECTRIFIED.... which makes hi-tensile totally useless in my opinion.  Then someone added a couple of strands of barbed wire in the middle ... but the bottom 2 strands are still hi-tensile... he is stretching it and getting out.  Right on the busy road side.... GRRRR....

DS called the friend, priced the calves at $425 each if he takes all 4..... said he wants them... hopefully they will be gone by the weekend.  MAYBE not as much as I could get at the stockyard.... but that is always an "IF"   and he is going to cut them himself.... So no work in them at all, no hauling to the sale, no commission to pay which would be about 20-30 a head... just a couple days feed, I hope. Fair for what prices are bringing in general.  
  Now this is where I would like to bring the 2 small heifers to graze the grass at the house.... If I had a fence even down the one side, I would maybe try some electric netting.... to make an area to graze.... I would like to get the line between me and the Christmas tree farm fenced as they have a "nursery section" where they have real small trees started.... and I certainly do not want ANYTHING to get over there to mess it up.  Good fences make good neighbors and all that....I am going to put in a gate though.... never know if I could get another acre or something in the future... or who knows.... so will put in a gate just in case....I think I will use sheep and goat wire... 4x4 fencing instead of the normal cattle field fencing.... might put a hog pen in the very back area and it would be sturdier for that... plus help to keep the chickens in up here.  Have to get out the plat and get an idea of the length....

 Those calves would pay for a good section, because I know that DS won't get to it.....he has to put up a carport for her, then the hay barn he wants to put in at the farm if the purchase goes through... if not for some reason, then he said he would put it up at his barn up the road... But it looks like it is going to happen for doug's farm... and then there are the culverts that washed out so bad, fencing there to replace/rebuild/fix.... and a well to put in.... 

Do you know that the treated wood fence posts here have gone from $7 to $12????   ... he nearly had a fit. Had to buy some for some repair at another field.... The cotton picking steel fence posts are way up too.....plus wire is higher....

Okay, ate some crab cakes out of the freezer... going down the hill to get the rest of the stuff out of the one freezer and into the other...  so I can wash it down in the morning...  and maybe sort through some more stuff.  Lots to do... just take my pick.   

Left the key on, on the car, when I went to put the windows up, yesterday evening, so the battery was dead today.  Put the charger on it,  so will take the truck down the hill tonight....


----------



## Baymule

Oh the joys of fencing. I’m glad we used the non climb horse wire. But all the mistakes we made are showing up now and I need to redo, stretch some sections. The first horse pasture in particular is pretty crappy. But our neighbor volunteered to put it up, I was working on the house and we were under a crunch. It was a blessing so I’m not complaining.


----------



## Ridgetop

Definitely check into the nylon netting.  The fences are expensive but they work.  You have to use heavier posts on the corners, and buy extra posts.  We used a solar charger and electric webbing for DS3's replacement calves and even once they were about 12 months old they respected it.  Just make sure you get a heavy enough charger.  We made our posts out of rebar that we pushed into the ground.  We cut 1" PVC pipe cut to go over them.  Then we glued PVC TEEs on top to run the wire through.  You could probably use 3/4" or maybe even 1/2" PVC to save money on the connectors.  If you go this way, buy the contractor packs of TEEs.  Much cheaper.  We have hard clay and shale here so putting the support posts in was difficult but once the posts were in we just led the calf/cow out to the electric wire corral and let her graze.  This was back when we had good grass coming up on the field during the years of good rainfall.  At night DS3 put her back in her small corral and fed her some hay and grain.  The fence was easy up and easy down.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few thoughts.  Spent yesterday just sorting through things at the house.  Had a headache and it had rained Wed eve and Thurs morning....so just spent the time getting things done in the house.  Spent some more time this morning, took some stuff to the dumpster and brought a few smaller boxes up here.  
Going back down to do some more after I go get the tractor tire at the co-op. 
 Also need to take a pointed shovel.  Landlord went and cut off the roses at the ground.... STUPID IDIOT.  So I am going to dig the climbing one that was outside the window and the 2 in the front of the house.  He just..........  .  Whatever.  
Guess he thinks that he can be around the house and all even when I am there still.  

So other than just working more dilligently......not alot new.   Haven't had a lot of time to spend on the computer, trying to keep up with some of the threads;  but things will get better in about 2 weeks.  But then there will gardening, and haying.....
We had .65 inch of rain in the rain gauge.... so a good rain.  Temps are cooler, may hit 60 today but it has been cooler and breezy the last 2 days since the rain stopped.  Sunny out and it is nice to see spring.


----------



## Ridgetop

You might try digging out your favorites that he cut down.  Wrap them in moist newspaper and put them in the fridge for a couple weeks, then try planting them again.  Maybe he did not kill them completely, and by refrigerating them you can trick them into dormancy again.  Planting them outsiide in a month maybe they will wake and put out shoots.  Worth a try if your knees can take it.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

What a jerk! If you are still renting, he shouldn't be anywhere near there without giving you advance notice, unless your laws are very different than CA. 

I hope you can save your roses, they are sometimes more hardy than you think. I planted a rose at my mom's place, had it for over a decade and it started doing terrible so we dug it up and planted a different one. About 1-2 years later the first rose came back to life from roots we must have missed and mom trims it back each year and it still comes back.


----------



## Baymule

I can’t believe he would be such a north end of a south bound mule! Cut them off at the ground! Aaarrrggh!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, he cut the other one off at the ground out at the storage building, and had the **** to come to the house this morning before 9 and haul the branches off.   I did go out front and he missed one fairly long stem on the one rose that I wanted, and I managed to get part dug out.... it was a shoot that came off the root, sorta like it split off, in the ground... I took the shovel and managed to slice through and get some root on the shoot... brought it right up here and immediately put it in the ground and watered it.  It is the one that I wanted and had been meaning to dig and just hadn't gotten to it.   We'll see.... All I want it to do is survive and grow at this point.  Luckily we are supposed to have a little bit cooler temps for the next couple days, more clouds than sun, and possible showers.  Better than 70's and bright sun for it to maybe settle in after the shock. 

I did not plant the roses so they are his to chop off. But they have probably been there forever and were very fragrant. Stupid.  I just am ready for it to be over.  And since I have moved there he has been in the yard at times... used to go in the garden and take a few tomatoes and then tell me he did...said he " Didn't think I'd mind" .... since he was in and out every day due to it being the same driveway to the barn and all, not much I could do about it....
 Probably old ones.... they mowed off the daffodils in the lawn that were just ready to bloom.... they were always later than most.  Many people around here have random clumps of daffodils in their lawns.... don't know if it was because sometime their were flower gardens there and then they were changed.  Many times will see them near old homesteads too.  

Had the stupid calf out AGAIN this morning when I got up here and found another spot he was going back through.  So I came and planted the rose bush after I got him in, then got some feed and came up.  Called the cows and most came in.  The calves were being a little standoffish, but then they came up and he happened to come near the gate and I managed to have a cow between him and me and he kinda got pushed into the pen.  Luckily his mother was still in cleaning up the grain.  So after about 15-20 min of slowly walking the others  around got all out but a cow and 2 calves, then got the cow out and then the other 2 calves so the cow and the ERRRANT little  basturd are in the pen.  DS had to help haul steers for a friend to WVA and I told him if I got them in,  him he could come directly there and get them moved out.  So I texted him awhile ago and said they were in, and he just got back to me and said he was about an hour away and that he would get them.  Plus I told him about the fence so that it can get fixed.  It is low down and I don't expect the cows to bother it much as there is also some strands of barbed wire across, but they are reaching for grass, and needs to be fixed.  At least this will stop this little sob from being out everyday.  He is taking them to dougs to put in with the others of about the same size.  

Brought a few things up and was sorting, boxing more from the desk earlier.  Got the other freezer washed down inside and the front... so when he can get them moved then I can get in there and start in the porch to clean and sort.  It shouldn't be too bad... I hope. I still have a bunch to do inside and have been trying to be more dedicated to it as it is getting down to the wire.... I am going back down there in just a little bit to do more.  Had to sit and eat and give the knees a break.  

Well, time to try to get back at it.


----------



## farmerjan

$8.00 hanging wt is nuts.  Here we are getting 5.00 hanging and that is pretty good.  People must be desperate there.  Good for you @Baymule  to get that kind of price.  And the good thing is that you have it all USDA... here that adds nearly $1.00 lb for the processing.  But we are getting between 4.50 and 5.00 for ours.  That's by the half, we pay the processing when we pick it up and deliver.  
Have a 1/2 sold from the one scheduled for Nov..... the one in Aug is my jersey and probably won't sell any.  I am about out of beef and will share some but not looking to sell any.  I don't know what his thoughts are for the 2 he has scheduled in Dec..... I think the GF father wants a half or even a whole.  

Tired and aching.  I mowed around the house and a section and looking at the grass I am thinking that electric netting and a couple calves.... don't want to mow it all the time.  Stupid waste of grass.  Need to see about the cost to do the fence along the Christmas tree farm.... I have several cattle panels too that I can use.....but it is a waste to mow it when something can be eating it for awhile.  
Then I used 2 batteries worth to weed eat... and it looks better but I am feeling it.  Normally I use one battery and then take a break but it was getting later and wanted to do what I could before getting too dark and coming inside. Probably 20 min per battery when I run it on "high" ....

Before I called Deb called a guy who lives just a couple miles away and asked if he was working since he drives by every day.   Told him I needed about 10 min of his time if he could stop on his way home.  He said he wasn't working today... but was out checking cows and would be by in 15-20 min.... I said I didn't need him to make a special trip but he said it was no problem.  I needed to get the 4x4 out of the carport so that I could see about closing in part of the end.  I can't give the truck a shove and steer it at the same time.... it is a little downhill out of the back of the carport so once it started rolling I could steer it into the yard in back and not hit the telephone pole.... So they stopped and he gave it a shove and as soon as it started to roll, I steered it back and around so it is out of my way.  Took all of 10 minutes .  It is supposed to go to the guy who has the automatic 4x4 flat bale bed truck, doing some engine work;    since there doesn't seem to be anyone around here who can figure out why it won't run.  Tired of this and will not let jim touch it anymore.  But DS has done all the normal things and it won't start either.  Something in the fuel system... put new parts on it and it has DS stumped and he usually can figure it out on the older vehicles... but again, he has other fish to fry all the time and I really don't think that working on things like he used to is a priority anymore.   Tired of asking , so it is out of the way out of the carport.

Then called Deb to see if she wanted to advise me on a small project.... putting up the 2 panels for the carport to close off the back partway.  Plus I wasn't sure about how to put the blade in the new small skill saw... Tomorrow at 10 we are going to meet at the house and get the one cut ( the carport has an angle going down to the side and the panel won't fit under it without cutting.... then get them up so that I can get the yard sale stuff moved in there.  Plus, they are wanting me to start feeding the horses daily as the owner wants the older mare to put on a little weight.... she is going to try to breed her once more.  The younger mare they are supposed to be coming to get in another week or so to start working with her... She is maybe 4 and not yet broke???? NUTS..... but not my horse;  not my problem.  I don't feel so bad asking for a little help when I am going to be doing more feeding.... Honestly, will be glad when they are both gone.  Luckily, I will not be able to do alot next fall/winter with the new knees.... not wanting to put myself in a position to get hurt.....don't want to keep on doing this for months at a time for nothing...plus it is past time for them to be gone since we have already fertilized for hay and they are eating it as fast as it is growing in this field.  We gave them 5 rolls for the horses  no charge, but they are eating the grass we are trying to grow.  Should've been off it by the 15th of March.  DS is going to have to work out something different if there are going to be horses on it... we are not going to pay for fertilizer and not get a good cutting because they are eating it. But that is his dealing, I do not work out the arrangements for the hay.

So, I am now in and ate and am going to go down the hill.  It is staying light so much later that it is later than I thought.  Plus, I have to get off these knees.  I will take some stuff in the morning to see if I can dull the pain a bit before I come up and we do the panels.  I will try to load some stuff in the morning to bring up... 

I also did plant the tulip bulbs from the pretty yellow Easter tulips I bought myself.  I do realize that many times the "forced bulbs" don't come back... but if not, oh well.  

It was mostly cloudy all day and cooler.  A few sprinkles but nothing much.  Not as cloudy tomorrow but now the weather is cooler than normal with highs maybe in the low 60's... Wed eve a cold front coming, some rain and temps dipping with some possible frost... our last frost date is MAY 15th... so not unheard of.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a few plans changed, but still a decent day.  DS got here and we got them loaded... so they are at doug's farm.  I started a post on the "when to send to slaughter"  thread and forgot I was not on this thread, so put in a bunch of what my day was like.  will try to get it changed to this one since it is "my stuff".... 

Mowed grass and all and am ready to go down the hill to the other house.  Hope to be able to get a few things together to load in the morning and will be back to meet Deb @ 10 a.m. so I can get the 2 panels up on the end of the carport so stuff can get out in there that I don't have space for in the house right now.  Some of it is yard sale type stuff.... some furniture and all I don't need or have room for.... It ought to be okay if protected from the weather for a few weeks then will have a yard sale and hopefully sell some of it.... 

Got a plastic tote yesterday.... the only one that they had in that size, but it will go a long way to getting some of my winter stuff packed away... even though we are going to have a chilly spell, I don't need all the insulated overalls and stuff... just one pair.... that's for tomorrow after Deb and I do the panels on the carport....
I'm beat, need a hot shower and a warm bed for these knees.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm washing and packing those winter things, too.   Now to find summer.    😁    A while back I had found some huge, heavy zip storage bags that were for such storage, at discount.   Nice for these things....may use them this year.     Time to hem some jeans into bermudas.   Don't do shorts much.   Need some new jeans but, they don't make them like they used to!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny then cloudy now, chilling down a bit.  40% chance of a few stray showers, but then some clouds and sun for a couple days, then RAIN forecast for Wednesday. 

Had a good morning.  It was sunny out so nice to work, earlier.  Deb came and we got the 2 panels up on the end of the carport.  She showed me some stuff with the skill saw and the drill/screwdriver.  Really, I am not a power tool person, but at least now I know some of what to do.  It closes in nearly half of the back of the carport... so really good.  I am impressed with it and now can start to bring up stuff that does not need a place in the house.  She was a BIG help... she will be going back up to her other house near work either tonight or tomorrow morning early.... then I will start feeding the horses daily. 

Got all the nails out of the 3/4 inch plywood that I had gotten out of the dumpster back awhile ago, so ready for DS to put in the shed where the freezers are going.  Will need a pry bar to get the 2x6's apart and nails out but don't think we are going to need them. 
Knees are hurting so am going to eat some lunch even though it is after 3, and take a break.  Want to finish with some things here moved around so I can bring up stuff to put in the DR for the time being...get the winter clothes in the tote and stacked out of the way too.

Guy came to the barn, cut the 4 calves and DS was taking them down to his house.... gave me an envelope of cash for them.  NICE...... Glad they are done and gone.  Glad he cut them so not on us.... DS and I still prefer banding.  If you do them right, there are no problems and they seem to have little or no after effects.  And, no flies to deal with open wounds either.  To each his own...

I've got a bunch of stuff on the truck to go to the dumpster on the way down.  Might take the car in case we get a shower, anything I load will be inside in the back so won't get wet if it does shower.

Okay, ate some lunch.  Took another couple of pills for knees and hope they will knock off just a little of it for me although usually I get very little relief.  Now, I am going to do some of the stuff here and then go down the hill for the evening.  DS is at the barn, and has to fix fence because the bulls are tearing stuff down wanting in with the heifers in another field.  He is going to use guard rail for the bull lot as soon as all the paperwork for the farm goes through.  It looks like it will fly.... he will be in debt til he is too old to count he said.... but it does look like it will happen.  I am not sure if he knows exactly when yet.  Then there is the well situation.... I am not sure how long before he has to put in a well.  Since we pay the electric for the well, they get their water use for free..... At least anything he does will be his now....

Time to get back at it.  Sure wish I could do what I want to do a little "easier" and faster.... Oh well....


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope everything goes well on the farm purchase.  He has been waiting a long time for this.  Although it seems like yo have been waiting longer to get into your new house.  Hope that goes faster now too.


----------



## Baymule

When is move in date, the absolute last time you grace the rental house with your presence? It’s getting close!


----------



## farmerjan

Just a short post.  @Baymule  move out of the rental is supposed to be May 1st.  Now that may have to change... got a call from my father all upset that my mother was leaving him, she was gone.  Got on the phone with one of the caretakers and she is failing, but she is not gone.... father is beside himself..... yet she will not be here much longer.  He sits and watches her like a hawk, checks her pulse every 5 minutes, he is beyond sensible..... So after talking to him for awhile and the caretaker,  then talked to my one brother, not the POA , and he filled me in with the latest situation, and that he has not been able to get with my other brother who is the POA,  because he just left to go back home to his place the first of April to get his fishing boat in the water for the charter fishing season.... after spending the last 5 months of off season time at parents. In the meantime, my sister is going up tomorrow and Brother 2 (POA) should have gotten the messages and be there or heading there.  I will talk to sister and/or B2 tomorrow evening and see.  B1 said that I should make a decision after I talk to them. 
 I said how I pretty much said my goodbyes when I was up 2 yrs ago in April 2019,  when my sister and I went together up there....when my mom was still able to recognize me and was still saying a few words and when I was leaving I told her I loved her and she very slowly but concisely said I love you.  I figured then that I might not see her again while she was living.  Of course, she has lived much longer than anyone thought then.  Then my father had the stroke in summer 2019,  and the rehab and I was encouraged to wait til he was home and doing better to come up ..... then DS broke his hip,, Nov 2019,  then I had the ankle replaced, Feb 2020, then the stupid Covid crap hit....  I have not been up there in 2 years.  But she was barely the mom I knew when I was up and B1 said that she is not "mom" anymore, she is a body that exists and "she" , the person she was and that we all knew, is long gone to a better place.  He said she looks nothing like she did even 2 years ago.  Totally unresponsive, might nod her head once to someone talking to her... but all that is there is a body that won't shut down.  
So, don't know what is in store at this point.  I am going to inform the landlord that I may have to postpone the final move out due to her condition....having to maybe make a trip and then the waiting on her possible passing and my fathers' mental state.....
I was working down at the house packing and sorting.   May just box up stuff now, and not sort until it is up here.... and make a few calls and see about getting a moving service now since there is a good chance that DS won't be able to do it if this whole situation comes to a head and waiting on a conclusion.... and we are getting into hay season and cows to be moved to pasture and all the spring stuff.  Plus he is bending over backwards for the GF and her carport deal and then the farm purchase.  
So I am heading back down the hill, will load what is packed, and get some more out of there to the dumpsters .....and just pack things to be sorted later once I am here.  May as well go by and feed the horses while I am up here now.  
Had really thought that I would be getting a call that she had passed away during the night and just have to go up for a funeral;  father does not like to call me because we butt heads so much.... I was pretty taken back by the call today.  B1 said he just can't accept that she is failing and that she is going to "leave him".... and is reaching out to anyone that he thinks might be able to "change it"......

Talked to DS for a little bit and he is copping an attitude that I should be going up there to see her, and be there for my father..... but I am leaning more towards what B1 and I talked about for now;  waiting til tomorrow and then see what my sister and B2 say.   I can't fix it for father, and he is much more dependent on B2 and responds much better to him.... Once she is gone, I look for father to go fairly quickly after that.... he will just will himself to die.  That is sad too, but that is the way he is.  He has been so totally co-dependent with/on her , then to include my B2, and not wanting me to come help when I have offered.


----------



## Baymule

I’m sorry about the whole situation. It will be hard on everyone. You are using your head, get the facts before running up there.


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to B1 and he talked to the caregiver that was there today who is a good friend of his.  She said that father has gotten himself worked up into a state and is not being at all rational.  Mother ate tonight.... they have to hand feed her, but that is was about normal.  She is pretty much bed ridden now.  B1 talked to father earlier in the day, and he was trying to get father to just talk and calmed down some, and during the conversation he changed complete train of thought and said that there were people up on top of the hill working on the tower and the cable was going to go down the road.... seems like he has it in his head that they are trying to take his land away and build a tower on top of the hill behind the house.... But there is no tower, no cable;  my B1 said his dementia is getting worse fast..... 
Sad situation.  But, B2 is supposed to be there tomorrow, and father has a dr appt on Wed..... then he will have to go back to his place as he has a charter this weekend, and B1 will be up there at his Christmas tree farm working and will be 10-15 miles from parents so he said he can go there for a bit at lunch and in the early eve for a couple days.  There are caregivers there from 8 am to 8 pm.... 
He will be talking to B2 tomorrow too.... and said that I needed to just start calling daily and talk to father for even a few minutes..... he says that he will say he has to go and check on mother in the middle of a conversation, so they are often short on his end... but if anything changes someone will call me.  

I went down the hill, finished cleaning off and emptying the desk and other shelves, just remembered I forgot the one drawer, but that won't take a few minutes to "dump it" in a box.  Put the boxes in the car and brought up.  I will take the truck down the hill and take stuff to the dumpster and newspapers and stuff to the recycling.  Clean and vacuum some stuff so I can get into the kitchen and get the rest of the cupboards emptied... mostly dishes/baking pans etc.  That will take a bit to do.... but I can go right up the road a mile or so to the dumpster there, and then come back and maybe load more stuff on the truck to come up.  

Had to put in a load of clothes as I am out of the compression socks I wear on the ankle/leg.  I will run the rinse in the morning, so the shirts and stuff are not all wrinkled,  and hang them out as it is supposed to be 60-70 and mostly sun for the better part of the day.  Then some "unsettled weather" , which is a change from the "rain" forecast... but temps are supposed to drop.  Widespread frost warning now for Thursday and Friday mornings, all depending on how much wind we have.... temps here supposed to be down in the mid 20's both nights.   I can  hang them by 9 or so when the sun is up good, and then bring them in early afternoon.  

DR is about all rearranged for the onslaught of stuff yet to come up... BR will be ready for the bed  in another day.  I sorta stopped on that when we were working on the carport thing.... then I got into the DR.  Got the winter overalls and heavy stuff in the tote.... stacked the ones with yard sale clothes all together.  

Supposed to test on Wed afternoon for the 200 cow herd that I usually do where Geneva milks part-time.  She is going to be giving that up as she is becoming a full-time "nanny" for the friend who had a baby a couple months back... there is a 2 1/2 yr old and the new baby and the mom is going back to her job as a 9-11 dispatcher... so hours are kinda skewed.... hope she is milking this wednesday.   Have not heard back from the other herd I texted over the weekend.  

DS called earlier and was a bit upset.  He took his dog to a trainer to see if she could be trained to work cattle... and she disappeared this evening.  Got under the gate from the working lot the trainer uses,  and out in the field with the cows and then took off.  Trainer called DS and said they had alerted all the neighbors, called animal control and all, went looking..... he just texted me 5 min ago and said she returned to the trainers place.  Thank goodness.  About as heart wrenching as Sheba disappearing on you @Baymule .  Except this was not familiar territory for her to "come home to" ... Thank God she had sense to go back there.... thinking it was the last place that DS was.... she is very attached to him.   Trainer said she is not showing much interest in learning to herd or obey commands... and that there are some dogs that just don't seem to want to do it.  Others absolutely want to go out there and "do something" as their instincts tell them.... DS said that he was considering going up to get her this weekend since she was not showing much interest.... now he will go for sure.  No sense in paying for her to be there if she is not going to "try".  And the possibility that she might take off again.  The bad thing is she does that here sometimes... just takes off;  but usually comes back to the barn eventually.    His ex gf has the mother, and none of the dogs get worked and as far as I am concerned they are not a good working bloodline.  If they were worked and trained then maybe it could be "reawakened"  but,  they are more useless than useful.  Just going to be a pet.  She is devoted to DS so he is going to have to be satisfied with that. 

I'm going to head down the hill so I can get some stuff loaded in the truck in the morning to go to the dumpster, then hopefully load some stuff to come up here and hang clothes and then unload both vehicles.  By then I ought to be in "fine shape"..... gotta make hay while the sun shines.... and like @Mini Horses , work the schedule to fit the weather and what you can do inside while it is wet and do outside when it is nicer.


----------



## rachels.haven

Is his dog an australian cattle dog or red/blue heeler? Where I grew up in iowa they had those in the shelter system a lot. One out of every so many would go rogue and just run and run and run (and occasionally harass cattle) until it was shot or someone brought it in-especially the lighter built one. It was like their instincts to be constantly moving were missing the "cows" part of the thought process. They were still good dogs, but they had to be on leash.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you've hit the rough patch of road Jan  

Would it be possible just to hire someone to move the rest of your stuff to your house and get it over with? No more back and forth time.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, everyone.  Just a short sit down for a few minutes.  I loaded the truck and then took it to the dumpster this morning then came up and finished running the clothes through the wash and got them hung.  Ready to get the stuff out of the car into the house.  
Nice pretty sunny day, started out low 40's , 60's now with a nice breeze but it is getting brisker.  Might hit 70 then some possible showers tonight in front of that cold front and winds are supposed to get up to the 30 and 40 mph GUSTS..... and colder..... now they are not only saying a frost likely but maybe a FREEZE ???? 

I keep telling myself that it is only April and the last avg frost date for this area is MAY 15th....

B2 texted and said that mother was up in the hospital bed and ate her breakfast this morning.  His words were 'mother is up and doing fine,  eating her breakfast.'   So my father's  total hysterical breakdown yesterday was just another of his irrational panics about her leaving him, and his overbearing hovering that he could not find her pulse every 2 minutes....I am not picking on him, because he is thoroughly tramatized about her passing away.  The caregiver told me yesterday that she cannot get out of the bed at all anymore;  that was the reason for her to have the hospital bed several months ago when they could get her up and out with the ability to raise the bed and use the hand lift thing above for her to help herself.  But she is now  nearly comatose from what I was told.  She sleeps 80% of the time, waking only when they wake her to eat and the clean her up and all.   My mom is not this body, she is in my heart and my mind and I believe that all that is there is the physical body of her.  She definitely would not have wanted to be this way and I know that from what she has said over the years.   Sadly my father's dementia that has come on rather fast and intense, has him so intent on her not leaving him, that he can not and will not allow her to pass.  It is going to be a very very bad situation when she does finally go.  And I wish for her sake that it is soon, to not have to exist like this.  What will happen to my father after that I don't know.  Again, this B2 is the POA in charge of everything..... but I don't think my father will last long once she is gone.  He will give up.  And maybe that is the way it should be for him.... I don't know.  
So for now, things are status quo.... 

@Bruce,  I have got calls in to 3 places to see if I can get someone to do this "major moving"  in the next week.  I still need to finish the sorting and stuff, but to get someone to do the "carting "  since I have no idea what DS is planning now at this point.  

So, time to get the car unloaded.   DR is done for other stuff to get put in there.   I want to finish getting the BR here ready for the bed.... move the little chest and all where I have had the computer and stuff, which will all go in on the computer hutch when it gets here... get the extra chair out, little stuff... and then go back down and do some more in the house. Need to start cleaning the rooms nearly empty except the big furniture...

 Have to get the sample bottles in the trays for tomorrow afternoons' testing, and get all that ready.   I will be gone the better part of the day.  And just realized my PT appt is at 7:30 a.m. so will have to get up and get going early anyway.  That is good, gives me a push to get up and going early, then I can accomplish things before I have to leave for work.  I think after PT I will come to the new house and work on stuff here before I have to leave for work. Maybe wait and finish the BR tomorrow after PT and before I go to work.  
Have to load all the meters and hoses in to the car too.  Will do that this afternoon since it might be raining a bit, in the morning.  No sense in getting wet if I don't have to. 
I can take the truck back down this afternoon and load stuff then it can get backed into the carport to keep anything dry if I have to,  for tomorrow unloading.  Got some stuff outside in the yard to get, a couple cattle panels and t-posts and such that I used in the garden that I need to get too.  
Looking at electric netting/fencing to put up for a couple of calves here.  I can make a pass with the mower then put it up to keep the grass down ... 
Gotta get something more accomplished!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

@rachels.haven ... she is an austrailian shepard.  small and wiry in comparison to many and DS feeds her any and everything but she runs the weight off.  I think part of it is his moving to gf house and the dog not wanting to be there and has to be penned because they get into some scuffles with her couple of dogs... and DS used to give her alot more attention before he got so involved with GF again.... she has gotten shufffled from his house as a puppy, then he got involved and she got left at his house some in her pen.... he went there every day but it was not the same... then he broke his hip and moved to gf right out of the hospital,  and she got shuffled to gf house and there was some problems as she was still a puppy and chewed some stuff and it caused her to get penned again.... then he came back home to his house when gf screwed around on him,  and was just with him.... then when they got back together again she got shuffled around again.  They are very intense dogs and she has had her loyalties (his attention)  taken away and given back.... plus the old gf that has her dam, and DS had had another out of the line for years,  doesn't do anything with them and it dulls their instincts and desires to some extent.  They are a breed that people tried to make into "family dogs" and they are for the most part just too high energy and too intense to just be an old happy go lucky family dog.  But although she has some instinct to do stuff,  it has never been channeled like it should and now she is getting older and harder to train.  If he were to really work with her on his own, I think she would be better.... but he has too many irons in the fire so she will just be a high energy pet that is a waste of her breed.  When he goes somewhere, she looks for him the whole time he is gone....  I feel sorry for her.  She isn't neglected, but she is, in a way.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Australian Shepherds can be hit and miss when it comes to herding ability.  AKC bred Aussies have become bulkier and more conformation based which has really reduced their herding ability.  They seem to be the more common family Aussie you see these days.  My neighbor had an AKC Aussie and he couldn’t herd if his life depended on it.  There is a different registry called the ASCA (Australian Shepherd Club of America) that focuses on herding ability.  ASCA aussies are also built slimmer than AKC aussies.  They can be dual registered but it is actually more difficult to register with the ASCA because they have to come from working lines.


----------



## Ridgetop

We had an Aussie about 20 years ago,  She was out of a herding line.  We started to have her trained on sheep and she was ok.  Not great like a Border Collie or McNabb, but adequate.  I was told that they could be good herders for family farms but they are not really cattle dogs.  They are considered too gentle and easy for cattle, although they will work sheep.  Since GF's dogs have ever been trained, you don't have any evidence that they are from herding lines. In addition, even pups from herding lines do not all have the same herding instinct.  

If you want a good herding dog, I would buy one already finished from a trainer whose dogs have a good reputation for herding.  That way you are not waiting till the dog is trained, grown up, etc.  You get a dog that is already working and ready to work for you immediately.  The cost will not be cheap, but consider the cost of getting buying a puppy, food, vaccinations, training costs, and TIME - then you find out that the dog does not have the herding instinct.  Now you are out all the above costs and above all time involved in trying to come up with a good herding dog,  Just like people that want a good trail horse, I tell them to buy an older horse already working and well ridden instead of a young horse unless they are capable of training it themselves.  When you are buying a working animal you want it able to work sooner than later.

isn't that the reason Farmerjan buys pregnant cows instead of baby heifers, which she will have to raise, feed. breed, and finally after a couple of years get a calf?  In that amount of time and money she could have bought several pregnant cows and had a crop of calves to sell.

Like most purebred dogs these days, there are "show" and "working" lines.  50 years ago, even hunting dogs were like that.  I did have an all purpose Weimie, who was an American & Canadian champion, had his NSD certificate and did utility obedience work.  He was wonderful and I put a lot of work into him, but  a lot of the current Weimaraners can't scent, point, or retrieve anything except a ball!  Livestock guardian dogs are going the same way too.  

Sounds like DS has a nice companion dog, but if she is a runner, he will probably never train her out of that.  

*Back to your move:*
I agree with Bruce.  Can you hire someone to move everything from the house now?  Even if you rented a storage unit somewhere it might be cheaper than continuing to pay rent on the house.  

Although it sounds as though you don't have to rush to see your father and mother at this point, since the emergency seemed to be an outburst on your father's part due to his dementia.  I don't blame you for not wanting to go to see your mother at this point.  She is gone and you being there won't help anything.  My mother-in-law had Alzheimers and after she no longer knew us it was very hard to go visit even though my father in law was healthy.  Poor DH would cry all the way home so I would try to find reasons we couldn't go to see her to try to protect him.  The disease is horrible and those who have it die twice for their loved ones.  The first time when they no longer know you, and the second time when you bury them.   

I agree that you already said goodbye.  Ignore DS's instructions to go see her.  If he wants to go see his grandmother, he is free to do so.  He shouldn't put the burden on you or try to make you feel guilty if you choose not to go.  There is also the possibility that your father in his condition will become upset at your visit, seeing your presence as meaning that your mother is dying now.  It sounds like his condition is getting much worse.  My heart goes out to you.

**


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop , I think that DS wanted his dog to learn because she shows some interest here with the cows.  But he is not knowledgeable  enough to really train her.  But she has been a mostly companion and I think that at this point it is what she will be.  She does take off, but here does not go too far and mostly comes back fairly quickly.  Not my dog so I am trying to stay out of it.... I just feel bad for her topsy turvy life.   I am not a big fan of them simply because I don't like hyper type dogs.... just me.  I also like big dogs.... and am a german shepard type of person.  But overall she is a very good dispositioned dog. 

As things are going, I should still be out by May 1st if I can get the big pieces of furniture moved.   My thoughts were that if I had to go north, that it might be nearly impossible for me to get it done.  Since that looks to not be on the "immediate"  radar, I should still be okay.... 
Brought up some more stuff and took more to the dumpster... got some more ready to bag to get rid of.  Have a bunch more boxes to pack or to put throwaway stuff in.   I will be pretty tied up with work tomorrow, but then should be able to spend alot more time.  The other farm I texted, has not gotten back to me... so they are not going to get tested most likely.  I wanted to get them done this week, as well as the farm I am doing tomorrow, to be done for the month.  I am not going to screw things up for me to get done if they decide they want to be tested last minute.  

Got the laundry in, went and fed the horses, went down the hill and got some more stuff loaded in the car and more to toss.  Have a pile of magazines that I thought might be good to give to somewhere like the Salvation Army "home" for people to read even though they are older.  Many of the articles are still relevant.  Guess I will call and see.  Have the stuff for the cleaners in the car still, so might try to drop that off on my way through town tomorrow.   I will get up early to be at PT, then do what I have to.  I did not get the meters and hoses in the car since I made a 2nd trip up with some stuff, and took the vacuum down with me.   I did get the sample bottles all in the racks for tomorrow, so ready to take.  Will load the meters and hoses after PT when I come back to the house in the morning.  

Got the mail, and found the new TSC credit card they have come out with.  I forgot that I applied for it.... the 5% off at the store using it for stuff will help on purchases.  I don't buy alot there, shavings and some other stuff, and if there are any "big purchases, there is the free financing for 6 or 12 months according to how much you spend.  You don't get the 5% off if you choose that... but like the freezer I got here for the house,  it freed up cash for other things and the 5% would have been less than $50... which is nothing to sneeze at, but the free 12 month financing is a bigger saving than the $50 saving.... So there are cases when it might be smarter to do it that way.... Use their money for no interest for a few months.   So anyway, I have it.    I had applied for a Rural King one, but they needed a copy of my drivers liscense, and I have no way to send it from here, so will have to do it the next time I am at the store.... since DS and I buy stuff there, and things like the net wrap for the one round baler is $50 or so less per roll, and at $275 a roll or more, another 5% would really help.  He buys alot of his oil and fluids there as they are cheaper than TSC or Advance or places like that.   I bet he spends about $150 to $300 every time we go in there....

So, time to head down the hill.  Wind is picking up here already and the clouds were piling up to the west late this aft/eve on my way back up here around dark.


----------



## Mini Horses

You prob got the front and it's rain or whatever last night and this morning.   It's due here late day.   They say some rain but, fairly good temp drops for couple days and winds.   It's Spring in VA!   🥴  Ya go with the flow.    Just hope good weather NEXT weekend for the chicken swap.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve had several Australian Shepherds over the years, none were herding dogs. Only one was high energy, we played ball a lot and she went every where with me. Awesome dogs, love the breed, but for me, just pets. Cattle dogs around here are generally Black Mouth Cur dogs or Catahoula dogs. Occasionally a Texas Blue Lacy, but they are rare, even here in Texas.

The situation with your parents is tough. Your presence seems to agitate your father, your mother isn’t “there” any more and there is nothing you can do. Your brother is in charge and doesn’t need your help. What would you do anyway? I agree that your father probably won’t last long after your mother is gone. I’ve seen it before. From a week to a couple of months, the survivor just gives up. There again, there isn’t any thing you can do. I’m so sorry for the whole situation for your family.


----------



## farmerjan

Windy, was fairly warm earlier but chilling with the increased wind.  PT went good, didn't hurt as much today.... who knows why.  
Came to the house, changed into my work jeans, loaded the meters and hoses for the farm.  Sample bottles ready to go out to car. Spent a little time on the computer getting caught up on bills, scheduled some payments.  Ordered a small bouquet of flowers for my mom's birthday... maybe she will be able to see it and it might spark a reaction....she liked the ones I have sent in the past.  I am not expecting miracles but I want to remember her birthday.  
 I am going to get going and do some errands on my way through town.  
Seems like the dump type garden/yard cart I have been researching is out of stock at most every place I have been looking.  Everyone must have gone shopping for them with the continued stay at home/less time at workplace job.  Driving me nuts.  
Will be back to serious work at rental getting more stuff out and cleaned up tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday night.  Testing went well, but it is a real intense on my feet in that parlor.  Geneva did milk which was great, but she is also fast, so very little sitting time.  200 cows in 2 1/2 hours..... in a double 8 so really pushed it.  It never feels like it is rushed though, she is just very efficient.  The cows are averaging 82 + lbs a day... so an average of 40 plus for the evening milking.... no slouch......  Got done and "paperwork"  (computer) went smooth and after the meters were washing on the pipeline system, I called up north.  Talked to my brother for a few minutes, dr was there, so he called me back right after I got home here to the house.  Then talked to my father for 15-20 minutes.  Sounded like a totally different person, like he used to (normally) ....  It will be a surprise when they get the flowers... mom's b'day is the 26th... they will be delivered on Friday I think.... 

B2 is leaving in the morning to go back to his place since the boat is in the water and he has a charter for this weekend.... if the weather co-operates at all.  It is snowing there at my parents in NH... are you getting any snow @Bruce ????   It is colder here, freeze warning now,  not even the frost warning in this area.  Oh well, that is spring here in the Blue Ridge/Shenandoah valley area....

Samples are in the house, ready to pack.  Knees are telling me that they aren't happy.... OH WELL, I will get over it.  Sorta.....
Didn't get away as soon as I wanted, but did go by the dry cleaners, and dropped off some stuff... boy is that getting expensive... but,  one less thing here at the house/in the car...  

Going down the hill  in a little bit, and will see about what I can get done in the morning.


----------



## Ridgetop

Glad to hear that your dad is back to normal.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, sad that my father has these swings.... but I will make an effort to call more often.  I am not a big "phone talker"  and they never hardly ever called  me even when things were normal.

Thursday... it was about 30 this morning,  I guess, I forgot to look.  Still,  cold,  and crisp for awhile, breezy  after that.  It is mostly sunny, and very breezy this morning.   I put 4-5 boxes into the car on top of the meters and hoses and all.  Did get some more stuff in the bag for the dumpsters.  Got to take a few boxes down to tape up to get the baking dishes in to bring up.  It is chilly so will work inside later. 
So, unloaded the boxes into the house.  Got the samples packed, need to just strap the boxes together.  Sat for a bit, ate a bowl of soup.  Going in to do a sink full of dishes and then out to unload the meters out of the car since I probably won't be using them again for the next week or 2.  Then I will probably go down the hill and work there some more. 

It is pretty out.  The redbuds  (trees) are in full bloom .  The dogwoods are pretty much out in full bloom too.  The trees are starting to leaf out.... the maples are looking good, the walnuts barely, oaks barely leafed either.    It will be interesting to see how many of the ash trees are dead this year.  
Talked to a guy who works for a fence builder.... they are having trouble getting posts for building fences.... The fence guy is one of the best in the area.... been in business for YEARS.... and he said that where he gets his posts they cannot get them fast enough.... 2 tractor trailer loads are already spoken for..... and they aren't going to get delivered for at least 2 weeks... I want to get him to come by and give me an estimate so I know what I am looking at, rough estimate.  I am going to see if the TSC has any electric netting.... might as well.... just to get an idea.  Not something that will happen in the next 2 weeks....

I posted a long reply on the "when to send to slaughter "  thread... hope I don't offend anyone but the post I responded to just ticked me off.  I was upset that the poster I responded to was "taking down" others on here for what they said... namely @Ridgetop 's relating what her butcher had said about people bringing in animals to be processed..... No, I don't guess she needs me to defend her... but I am getting really really tired of those that we have to deal with any more.

I was doing some looking on line for the garden/yard carts last evening before I went down the hill.... came across a deal on Home Depot's site... for a 12" battery DeWalt chainsaw, with a hedge trimmer, for a real good price...compared to buying separate pieces..... and with recently getting the cc from there decided that I would  "splurge"..... I had been talking about the battery chain saw awhile back.  It will be shipped to the store,  and I added the polesaw to the purchase for using here.  I am also thinking that DS was mentioning getting one of the polesaws from work to do some trimming around the pastures....this might be good for that too.    I am wanting to seriously mow these forsythia down to size to move this fall....thinking the hedge trimmer for that.... and some other stuff.... maybe once I get the knees done I will be able to do some of this stuff that I want to do and need to do.  Got the 12 month deferred interest so figured if I didn't do it now, I might not.  I hope that I  will get some use out of them.  And it comes with a battery and battery charger, so will have 2 chargers and 3 batteries now.   Better to have it and not use it much, than to need it and not have it.  Plus the price was right  from what I had researched back last year....

Okay, time to strap the sample boxes and unload the car....


----------



## farmerjan

DS stopped by to look at the salvaged plywood I have and said we probably only need one sheet, and he might have one in his barn.  He couldn't believe that some one threw this out... it is one full sheet cut in half longways with a full 6 (?)  in diameter circle cut out of each piece... there was some cracked and broken pvc pipe there they must've had threaded through these 2 pieces of plywood.... have no idea..... but I managed to snag these 2 pieces...a long with some 2x6's that I got with some other 2x4 pieces all nailed together...  Actually we only need another half sheet to cover the area for the 2 freezers in the shed....  

Heading down the hill , it is later than I thought.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday noon.  I loaded a bunch of odd and ends in the back of the car.  Came up and unloaded some then got a call from the dr office in MD where I am going to have the knees replaced.  So spent over a 1/2 hour on the phone with them, going over stuff and all.  They will be sending a "packet" with all this in it to me.  Surgery is scheduled for MONDAY Oct 25th.   I will have to do the  scan and blood work and another dr visit the end of Sept....have it all scheduled for the 29th  in one day... dr visit then the blood stuff then the scan at the Hospital too... The lady in the office was really nice.  
So, it is on the calendar.....

Ate a bowl of soup, and ready to go out and finish taking the stuff out of the car.  Going to take the truck down the hill, load stuff for the dumpster and recycling center.... newspapers and stuff.... get that done and then load some more stuff to come up here and then get on the cleaning.  

It was not as cold as I expected,  30 this morning.  Partly sunny, not too windy, cool but not  cold.  Good day to do more.  Supposed to rain Sat aft/eve/Sun morning then clear off and be warmer.  

Got a text that they delivered the flowers for my mom's birthday... I will call up there in a little bit and talk to my father in a bit too.  

The peach trees are okay.  One is leafing out real good, the other 2 had most of the blossoms and with the cold and the move they all are pretty much dying and  falling off which is as expected.  There are some green leaves coming out.  I soaked them again the other day.  I will do them again this coming week after it warms up again.  
The rose looks sad, leaves are curled and might be dying since there was not alot of roots with the piece I got, but I soaked it again yesterday.  The peonies next to it are doing okay, and the frost did not seem to hurt them.  So, I am hoping that the rose's roots will catch on and start to grow.   

Time to get the car unloaded and go down the hill.  

DS said we have had a bunch of calves being born.  Expected them to get going in April so that is real good.  Like a 2nd wave of babies.  He had to pull one out of a cow but it was live and it was up and going after the teat,  when he left last night to go home.  Think there were 5 or 6 yesterday.


----------



## farmerjan

Back with boxes in the truck that will go in the carport, for the time being.  Took a load of stuff to recycling and dumpster.  Then loaded this stuff.   Landlord came by while I was there and we spoke a few minutes.  He asked how it was going, how I was getting along and I told him that I was working on it but had to be careful of the knees.  I mentioned that my mom was not doing well at all, and that we had a bad scare on Monday, and that I might have to leave to go north at a minutes notice.  He said that was fine.... what that means I have no idea.....
He said that he is having a terrible time with his back but that as long as it doesn't get any worse he is not going to do anything about it.  I told him that the knees are getting done in Oct as I want to be able to walk and have a life again.  I am not going to let this stop me if it is fixable.  

Have not heard from DS today;  except that I called the big farm I was going to do next week, since Geneva can't help, and DS had said he could do monday morning.... but they have vet check on Monday so it won't work; so I texted him to let him know that this monday is out.   So I told guy at the farm it would probably be the first of the following week but he said he would wait for me to call.  So nothing next week to cause me "extra knee stress/pain"  except for PT which is either Tues or Wed.... have to check the calendar.  Weather is supposed to be nice so that will help.  

Sat and ate a late "lunch" to give the knees a break... time now to get out and get the truck unloaded.  Then I will probably head down the hill with the truck again for tomorrow morning loading.  Rain not supposed to come in til the afternoon... so I can bring up stuff if it holds off or get stuff ready to load in the car later.  Have some gardening stuff that can come up ... fence panels and all, that can get wet if it starts earlier.  
Few things that will go upstairs in the storage attic for now.... not heavy so I hope to get them up there myself.  

DS is going up to get his dog tomorrow I think....


----------



## Baymule

That’s great news on the surgery. Recovery, rehab and therapy. You’ll not believe the difference it will make in your life. Just to be able to live your life without the pain will be a God send.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the truck unloaded into the carport.  Sorted through some clothes here that were folded, put a few into drawers.  got an box into the LR that will go in the desk stuff.  Got some socks and stuff to take down the hill so I have them to put on in the mornings.  
Put away the sample bottles and shipping boxes on the front porch since I will not be using them Monday.  I need to soak the tulip bulbs I planted as along the edge of the porch there is an overhang and the gutter does not allow for the water to get close to the foundation.  Want to get them soaked so that they might come back up next year.  

Got a few boxes here that need to go down the hill for the rest of the baking dishes and such to come up here.  

Found a set of "kitchen step ladder" that fits against the cabinet like I had been talking about awhile back.  The part against the cabinet is straight so it snugs up against the cabinet.  Pretty easy to open and I think they will work real good.  a short step then a wider 2nd step so that there is not a big step up all at once.  My knees and all can maneuver them  pretty easily.  Finally..... about $35 I think... it would nearly cost that in wood to make with the way lumber prices are... and much lighter and foldable to stand up in a closet or someplace out of the way.  

Not as cool out this evening as it was this time last night.  We didn't get any real frost or freezing due to the wind the past few nights.  

Saw a bunch of canning jars in different sizes in WM the other day, but still no lids.... I look everytime I am in there.  

Have a hankering for something sweet.... don't need it.... maybe just have a glass of chocolate milk then go down the hill.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like you are getting there fast.  

We tossed a lot of wood when we cleaned the Yelm property.  Including some almost complete sheets of plywood but they were thin and warped.  There were some others that were 1/2" to 1" not full sheets but about half sheets.  I put those in the bunkhouse and will bring them back with me along with a beautiful mahogany exterior door that is in the old barn.  If it is not moldy on the bottom edge - but it is in the dry half f the old barn so should be ok.  DH has decided to look through all the wood that is stored in the old barn.  A lot of it is old hardwood flooring, and moldings.  We really don't need any of that type of stuff, but will look through what is there to see if there is anything usable for us.

My brother and his wife are building a house and he said that 2 x 4 studs went from $7.00 to $12.00 EACH almost overnight.  Our real estate agent said that he knows several builders that are no longer doing presales on new housing tracts.  One said that by the time he finished the houses he was building the cost over run was $40,000 on each house!  

SOOOO GLAD you have a date for the knee surgery!  Once you have recovered you will be so happy yu did this.

Glad to hear about the calves.  Nice that the weather has calmed down for them.  During that crazy snowstorm in Texas my friend Erick (the one with the Anatolians) lost a lot of goat kids.  They kid outside and the kids froze to death as soon as they hit the ground apparently.  The mothers did nt even have time to clean them off.


----------



## Baymule

Poor little baby kids. I’m so glad my sheep are spoiled and love their barn. Open on 3 sides, ol it’s built for heat, not cold, but I didn’t lose any lambs.

Jan you ought to be getting to the end of this moving adventure. Call in some help and git ‘er done. It’s time to leave this landlord far behind.


----------



## farmerjan

Brought up some of the smaller pieces of furniture this morning while it was still dry.  Cloudy and cool, but looking to have rain here by 2-3 this afternoon.  Truck is unloaded into carport.  Had to get something to eat, and then heading back down the hill.  Going to take the car since I doubt I will get much more loaded before it rain moves in.  I can load some of the kitchen stuff, baking dishes pans, etc, in the back of the car.  Then work on some cleaning, vacuuming, my LEAST FAVORITE thing in the world to do....
Still got to get the one room of boxes that has books and all, that is going up in the upstairs attic storage, moved.  But they are all boxed and ready to go.  I have a "tin" collection that numbers in the hundreds.... Like small tin houses, tins that were put out for certain anniversaries,  they are mostly all in that room in boxes, to be moved.  Would like to have one room with all my tin collection and my books on shelves.... I have read nearly every book I have boxed, many several times....enough for a small library.... I HATE to see a book thrown away and have salvaged many over the years from piles at the dumpster and at auctions/sales where they bring $1 -2 a box full.... Seems a crime to throw away a book....
 Rain is supposed to clear off by tomorrow morning .... supposed to be in the 80's by mid week......... way too warm for this time of year still.... 60's and 70's would be more realistic... But it will be good for cleaning up stuff outside... and getting the fish tanks and all out of the storage building there.

So, ate, and guess I will head down the hill again.  So nice that it is only about 3-4 miles....


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I have read nearly every book I have boxed, many several times....enough for a small library.... I HATE to see a book thrown away and have salvaged many over the years from piles at the dumpster and at auctions/sales where they bring $1 -2 a box full.... Seems a crime to throw away a book....


Me too!  I have old books that were my uncles' and mother's.   I have boxes and boxes of books that are stored because I love rereading my favorite authors, and never get rod of any books.  Luckily I now have a Kindle, but it gets expensive to replace my books on it.  And not all the titles are available.  I would love to design and build  bookcases that would go in front of each and slide across over each other so that I could access the ones behind the front bookcases.  Then I would be able to get to all the books.   Or even build bookcases that could mount on wheels and barn door hardware.  They would slide across doorways to save space and still give me book storage.   🤔  Dreaming!  If you could figure out how to do that, the tin box collection would be perfect for going on barn doors since they would weigh a lot less than books!  Another idea for the tin box collection is to mount narrow shelves around the top of the rooms and display them that way.  Once you have new knees you will be able to get them down for special occasions.

I wish we could come and give you a hand (and a truck) to help you move.  So many of us would love to be able to do that but live so far away!   Do you have friends in the area that would be able to help you do it on one particular day? - you could have a big "Moving Party".


----------



## farmerjan

I would love to host a moving party and have everyone here.  However... I know that the distance is just out of the question...It will be all over soon.  Have a lead on a guy that is looking for some side work... doing most anything.... he is supposed to get back with me.    Talked to them at Lowes and they contract out their appliance deliveries, and they are going to give my name to the guy that does their contract deliveries,  and see if he would be interested in some side work after he is off from Lowe's... we'll see.  Ought to have something in line the first of the week I hope.  
Got all the stuff on the stairs up into the storage attic.... just about got the bedroom stuff rearranged for the bed.  
Took the set of car ramps that were left in my shed (by none other than jim);  and I had asked DS several times to please take back to doug's;  down there earlier;   and fed the 2 "nurse" cows.  It was starting to sprinkle and I thought DS went to get the dog in PA.  Texted him to let him know they were fed, and he said he was checking for babies, and I said I thought you went to PA and he said no, that he was going to go on Monday.... I guess after work?  But he said thank you for feeding the cows.  I didn't bother to tell him I took the ramps back.... swept out the storage building so the plywood can go down on the floor.  I will go buy a sheet of plywood,  if I have to,  and use my skill saw to cut it in half if necessary. 

It started to rain pretty steady.... not hard, but definitely the soaking kind.  We can use it, so I am not upset with this kind of rain.  Should continue most of the night and then clearing off tomorrow with some wind... and getting warmer.

I just ate a big bowl of soup for this chilly damp evening, and am going to go down the hill now.  Thought I would go earlier, but got puttering here with things that I wanted to do before I bring up more stuff.   Got a pile of newspapers here to go to recycling too.  

The farmer that manages the one farm and has his cows there, texted me and he gave his notice.... about time in my opinion.... 1st of June he is out of there....  We'll see if he sticks to his guns....I think that the owner will probably quit testing at that point... won't hurt my feelings.... I think owner will have trouble finding someone to come in and do all he expects to be done.... I know even if I was healthy, I wouldn't do all that work for no more compensation and NEVER getting any time off....

So, hope the rain continues for the night...


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I will go buy a sheet of plywood, if I have to, and use my skill saw to cut it in half if necessary.


WOW!  You have come a  long way from being afraid of power tools!  Congratulations!

Glad to hear that the worst herd to test might be leaving Dodge.  It looks like partial retirement might be heading your way!  With the haying, raising cattle, your poultry, and the house you have a lot on your back - not really partial retirement at all!  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning.   I got up and got stuff loaded in the car... a few boxes for here, some stuff to go to goodwill some stuff for the recycling center.  Stopped at the grist mill I used to work at, talked to the "new" owner (they bought it a couple of years ago) and dropped off bubble wrap and paper that was used as packing stuff... he has used it in the past for when he ships things out... glad to not throw it in the dumpsters. I save too much stuff.....  If I had the outside furnace I would just burn paper stuff... 
Got up here and am eating some "brunch" and will unload what needs to come out of the car here.  Recycling cntr opens at 1 here, so will swing by with that stuff and then come back by and get the truck to go back down the hill.  Work on some more.

Had about .45 inches of a nice soft easy rain yesterday afternoon and night.  Could have had more with the nice gentle way it was falling but will gladly take it.  Supposed to be partly sun/partly cloudy most of today.... breezy and then the warming trend starts.  Sunny and warming into the 80's Tues and Wed.... TOO warm for this time of year.... but you take what you get.   Rain again Thurs and Fri then clearing off... hope to be decent for Saturday..
Meet and Greet with @Mini Horses at the Poultry swap at Gilmanor Poultry Spring Swap.  Anyone in the "listening area"  is welcome to come and we will have the 1st Bi-Annual BYH get together..... 
Really looking forward to Saturday.

Gonna take some stuff to try to blunt these aching knees so I can get some things accomplished today....

Nothing else much going on.  Have to move some of the boxes on the porch so that the mattress and box spring can come in the door at an angle to go right in the bedroom..... forgot when I was stacking them there for the time being because of the stairs that prevent moving the furniture as easily through the door to make the turn.... They could come into the DR ..... hand truck is at the stone house so might bring it back up and just move them inside.  

It was sunnier out earlier, after early early clouds.... but not calling for any more rain  so I will just take the truck down the hill.  Plan to utilize the warmer weather since I usually don't ache quite as much, and get this stuff done.


----------



## Ridgetop

Send pix after the meet and greet!  Have fun with Minihorses!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Pictures   ...have fun girls


----------



## farmerjan

I hope @Mini Horses  is more "modernized" than I am... even with just a smart phone... to take some pics.  I do now have a digital camera and trying to figure out how to use it.... small like a "kodak one step" simple one.... haven't figured out anything about how to upload pics or anything yet.... 

Got the car unloaded... then went by the recycling center and dropped off the newspapers and such.  Will probably start stacking them here at the new house for future use in the garden or the future wood furnace.... Went down the hill and stopped to visit with a neighbor for a bit... he was out working in the yard... his wife is visiting friends in Ohio so couldn't visit with her... but she is a fanatic about wearing a mask, even when outside,  if anyone is there.... and got the shots.... whatever..... He said that he has a guy that helps him some that is not the brightest but likes to weed eat and is always looking for work... so might just get him to do the boxes since that will not require a college degree... and maybe get him to do the weed eating here that I cannot do much due to the knees. then went to the stone house.  Packed a few more things in the kitchen.... got another bag full of junk.  I forgot and took the car after going to the recycling center.. so just put stuff in it to come back up.  
Got those things unloaded in the new house and moved the boxes off the porch into the DR since I did remember to bring the hand cart back up.  I will take it back down.  Stomach was telling me that it hadn't been fed in "forever".... so I just sat and ate a bit.  I am going out to move the 2x6's that I had gotten out of the dumpster with the plywood way back, so that I can utilize the space in the carport batter.... they were against the one side.... and there is a bag of concrete in the shed that is busted ....like a ready mix kind with gravel and all.... that I am going to put in a feed bag and get it moved so that the plywood can go down .  Then I will move the other piece of plywood out there and be as ready as possible.  Still going to need one piece,  I will go buy one tomorrow I guess.  
Haven't heard from DS all day again... I am hoping that one or both of the guys call me tomorrow...about moving the boxes and freezers.  I am not happy... but like @Mini Horses .... what can you do?  These DS's  sure aren't reliable.... I have had the freezers cleaned out for 2 weeks waiting for him to get them moved so I can clean out the other 2 and move that stuff.... 
Let's not go there at this point.

Turned out to be a cool day, partly sunny and clouds all day.  Breezy so needed a sweatshirt.  

Going to call my parents in NH and then do some more stuff.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny, nice day... pushing upper 60's and next to no wind so really pleasant.  80's the next 3 days...   

Got the name of yet another guy... he called me back within an hour...  is going to call me back to confirm but said it will be probably Wed or Thursday.  He was a deputy sheriff  here for 20+ years... knows me..... he said I  must not remember him and I said the name was familiar , did he serve me with papers or something.... must have been many years ago as I haven't caused any trouble in years and years.... he laughed....  If I get the bulk of the stuff moved I will be good.  He said he moved stuff out of the stone house years ago, knew the house and all.... knows everyone and everything in the county.... at this point I don't care.... knows my son also.... Don't know what he is going to charge and I don't really care at this point.  I want it done.  I will have to do clean up next week... I will let the landlord know and see what he says..... Not going to happen tomorrow,  and I now have to test so that is fine. 
The farm that didn't call me back just texted me this morning, then the mom who I used to deal with most all the time, called me a couple hours later.... I told her that tomorrow would be it because they were supposed to come and move the rest of my stuff Wed or Thursday.  This is the farm that I had wanted to do last week..... 


I brought a few boxes up this morning.... going back down in a little bit with the truck to see if I can get the rest out of the kitchen....I was in a real funk this morning with no return calls.... now I feel better....

Please let this happen.  Tired of DS not doing as he said.... I so wanted to get the freezers moved 2 weeks ago to get the rest of the food moved out of the other ones so I could get going on the back porch stuff....

@Mini Horses fence looks real nice.... we don't have any thing like your nice straight flat land here...... I get wanting to make sure they can't get out on the roads there though.... same thing here.  I think I am going to do the 4x4 wire here instead of the standard "field fence" on account of the chickens and predators......really don't think the no climb horse fence is necessary and no goats to climb it either.... but it will keep chickens in at the ground level....

Came in to take a couple pills for the knees, and to hang out some jeans and all on the line.  Then got to bag up that broken bag of concrete mix,  then head down the hill.


----------



## farmerjan

Hung 3 loads of clothes, got lumber/2x6's etc, stuff out of the carport, then had to take care of some farm testing stuff on the phone I wasn't planning on.
Front porch stuff all moved to make getting the mattress and box spring in on the angle to get it in the BR.  BR ready except to vacuum the rug.  LR and DR ready too and space for the one freezer to go in the utility room.    Came in to get a drink and a couple more pain relievers, and heading down the hill.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like the deputy sheriff is your best bet to get moved.      So glad it looks like it might happen finally!   Annoying that the cow herd called at the last moment, but they will have to wait their turn now.   If the deputy sheriff can get the freezers moved, that will be fantastic.


----------



## farmerjan

Posted on @B&B Happy goats  journal a bunch stuff that probably should have been on here.... concerning the next couple of days schedule.... answered B&B and then just kept on.... Oh well...so if anyone wants to read it, it is there...
Confirmed that he will be at the stone house at 10 a.m. on Thursday... and if you read it, then the 2 freezers might get moved tomorrow by DS so then they can move the other 2 on Thursday????


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ... didn't you do a copy and transfer or something... could I get the post on @B&B Happy goats  copied or transferred to here to keep the timeline making sense???? I am NOT very computer smart....maybe message me and tell me how to do it???? Or  can you do it????  Or maybe not, since it is my post not yours ?  I am clueless....


----------



## Baymule

This guy sounds like your new best friend! Moving stuff! Getting finished with the stone house, done and gone! The end of that chapter is near!

you and @Mini Horses have fun Saturday! It will be a blast for both of you to meet face to face. What fun!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sat will be fun!   It's always nice to meet people you "know" from the forum.  Pics?  We'll see how that goes.....   , 

Yeah, the property here is easier to work fence.  Even our elevations are smoother.  You'll like the 4x4.  Costs less than the no climb and it's really sturdy.  The wire at crosses are good, hard to move them.   Most things will stay in, or out!  Well, during normal walk alongs.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> didn't you do a copy and transfer or something... could I get the post on @B&B Happy goats copied or transferred to here to keep the timeline making sense????


Here is what I do:

1.   Pull up a new blank Word document page

2.   Go to the post (B & B's in this case) and highlight everything you want to copy.

3.   *Copy* the post by depressing CTRL and C at the same time (you probably already know how to do that) You have to copy the post 

4.   DO THIS SLOWLY - IF YOU ACCIDENTALLY DELETE THE POSTING, JUST HIT "CONTROL V" ("paste").  Hopefully, the test will be repasted.   THEN START AGAIN

5.   After you have copied the lines you want to transfer, go to Word and paste them onto the blank Word document 

6.   Now pull up your post (Farmerjan) 

7.   Go to the Response box and paste the text into there too.  If the test you have copied in is what you wanted to put, just Post.

The reason I like to do it in several steps is that sometimes not all the text appears.  By transferring it t a Word document you don't lose any of it while trying to cut and paste back and forth.  You have to COPY the text in the Post because you can't just remove it.  I have only ever copied and moved text from my own posts when I was transferring some of my Ridgetop stories.  And copied and moved text from Word into my posts.  It sunds complicated, but s not really as hard as it sounds.  Just a PITA to do!

Hope this helps.

Going to try to find B & B Happy Goats page now and read it.  For some reason, some posts that I have marked for following don't show up on my computer.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop, since i have no idea how to go into "word", I don't guess that will help me.  Oh well, maybe I will see if I can do it after this weekend,  too much going on this week. But thank you very much for the explicit instructions... 
I have several that don't show up on my " watch" for my alerts... but then when I go in the thread and try to do a watch it asks if I want to "unwatch"  because it says I am already watching it... I often just go on the "new posts" on the top left here, and go down all the ones that I try to keep up with.  Lately I am just not able to do all that I want.  
BEAUTIFUL DAY.... Started out at 39, sun warmed it up FAST and into short sleeved shirt already.  Sunny, very light breeze.  Mid 80's today, same tomorrow,  then some clouds.  Down to 30-40% chance showers for thursday night and friday.  
Just a few minutes as I am going to have to go to work pretty soon.  Had a good morning.  Went to PT,  left there, went to drop off stuff at Goodwill, and no more drop off places so went to the actual Goodwill store and donation center... Dropped off the stuff off.  Went by Home Depot because I got a text that "part of my order" was in.  I was going to wait for all of it, but this "part" expired on 4/29.... I was right around the corner so said just get it and then I will have to go back.  So, went there and they got the "pole saw" as that was in the store.... and then she said, let me get the other part.  So I waited and there is the chain saw and the hedge trimmer..... seems they had just come in that morning....YEA.... all in one trip !!!!  So that is great... Then I went by the farmers' and got the samples and the paperwork that I will enter into the computer at the other farm I am going to this afternoon to test.  Talked to him a bit, got my 2 gal bucket of milk, and came home.  
Got the milk into a couple of glass jars and in the fridge.  Took all the "new toys" out,  in the storage building and looked at the stuff.  Got the charger and the new battery out and put it on charge....didn't realize that these use a "stronger" battery than the smaller tools, so will have to get one more of the stronger batteries so have a backup.  Will wait to see if there is any kind of a special sometime.  

Backed up to the carport, loaded all the meters and hoses.  Had to change all the brackets on the meters to how they hang in this parlor.  So everything is in the car except the sample bottles and they are sitting here ready to go out the door.  Going to change out of my "clean clothes" and put on my "barn clothes".... because if I get splattered by cow s.... I don't want it on my good clothes.  Manure can really stain.... and I have plenty of barn clothes that have some spots and such....

Time to get my rear in gear and get going.


----------



## Baymule

A lot of the threads I like never show up on my alerts. I go to new posts too or else I would miss them.


----------



## farmerjan

Home from testing, legs/knees hurt.  They brought the 2 freezers up, and then didn't even plug them in.  On top of that they put the cooler chest in the building, after I said I would put the food in the smaller freezer in the house.... and it was packed with different layers separated by my 2 sweatshirts from the house and an empty feed bag... for what reason I have NO IDEA..... not like I can't see what the food is... and he made it a point to say that they were layered in the freezer chest from bottom shelf to top.... WHAT ???? WHY ???? .  And he said he lost the smaller freezer chest off the back of his truck... so didn't take anything home from here.... ie... the ham steaks.... and I cannot figure out why he had it on the truck because I left the big freezer chest down there to put the stuff from the freezer in it, and the small freezer chest here so he could take home what he wanted in ham steaks and bacon.... so why was it on his truck before they came back to the house....
So, I drug the freezer chest from the building, all the way up to the front porch, in the house and down the hall, on an old blanket to not scratch up the floor and then unloaded it into the freezer that I had to plug in .  It is not as level as it should be, but I am too tired to deal with that....tomorrow, I will see about getting it leveled better.  And deal with the one in the building....
PLUS I asked, in a note that he wrote a reply to me.... to please lock the building.... nope, the lock was hanging on the door but not locked....

Tomorrow I will have to see about getting the other freezer going, so that I can start moving the stuff out of the 2 down there so they can get cleaned out.  I may just have to have them come back to move the freezers next week... not my DS but the mover guy..... because I don't know how much I will be able to get done tomorrow..... Most stuff is about ready to move in the house... need to clean the desk and all, and I want to at least get some of the vacuuming done since it is pretty dirty in there.... stuff hasn't been moved in 10 years.... and I don't know how fast I will be moving.   I will just see how I get along tomorrow. 

The yard sale stuff is growing.... and I am going to have someone come in and move me next time.... they are going to pack everything.... do everything.....and I will just leave and disappear.....

It's getting late and I need to go down the hill.  I am not in a very good frame of mind.... and the day was not bad, just long......but I for the life of me cannot understand what he was doing, thinking.....probably in a rush to get home to GF again.   I am so tired of it.... thought maybe things were getting a little better, but it looks and feels like he doesn't have time again for anything except what he wants.... and whatever the GF wants and says.... have a feeling that this summer is going to be not so good with his catering to her and not getting the stuff done that needs to be done when it needs to be done.


----------



## Ridgetop

I will start doing that too.

OK Jan - This will be easier -  just highlight the part in B&BHappyGoats' thread that you posted by error. Then copy it holding the ctrl button down and simultaneously pressing the C key.  Then go to the "post reply box" in *your* thread and press the ctrl key and the V key simultaneously.  That won't take the post out of B&B's thread, but it _will_ transfer a _copy_ of what you posted from her thread into your own thread which is really all you want to do.


----------



## Ridgetop

I did it for you.  Here is Farmerjan's post from B & B HappyGoats' journal.

Called DS because he was supposed to maybe go get the dog and I said I would go feed the 2 cows... he said he didn't go...said that it would be great if I fed the cows, but that he would be there in a little bit... and I said I was already there after feeding the horse. The other horse went home on Sunday so just the old mare now. He said he went to the stockyard we were going to on Monday's, because the buyer he works with got him a couple more 550 wt bulls for a good price.
So, I was there, jim came in with the truck and said he found a couple of pieces of 3/4 " plywood that DS had up at his barn that should work....then he went over to do something at the equipment shed; then DS came in he said that he and jim were coming up to the house tomorrow (Tuesday) eve to put down the plywood and move the 2 freezers.... I said well, I got the plywood sheets in there and moved the 2 bags of concrete mix... one is hard as a rock and the other the bag broke so it is in a feed sack; That I would not be there cuz I had to test Tuesday aft....And that I was getting the stuff moved on Thursday.... and he said "I know, I have been promising you and haven't gotten to it.... I was going to pay your rent for the next month because I told GF that I should have gotten it done" ...then asked who was doing it and I told him and he said that I needed to make sure I was here when they did it because he is not a trustworthy person.... and I didn't bother to say, well if you had done what you said I wouldn't have had to find someone else to do it.... . So I will leave a note for landlord, that I will be mostly out but will be doing the cleaning and stuff next week.... will leave him a ck for 1/2 month's rent and DS can pay that. Done asking....
Plus, I will be gone on Saturday to the poultry swap.... and.... have my checkup in NC on next Tuesday.... for the ankle.....So, I will be gone all day a couple of days....

By then it was getting late, so I changed plans, came back here to the house. Had a few things on the stairs to go up into the attic, so got them up there, and put the sample bottles in the racks for tomorrow's herd. Got the cooler chests in the car to take down the hill since I have to leave by 6:45 to be in PT by 7:30..... this way he can put the meat in the freezer in the cooler chest, bring both freezers up and then just put the meat back in the freezer as soon as he plugs it in here tomorrow eve while I am gone. I have the stuff for Goodwill in the car, and will go by with that in the morning after PT so it is out of the car.
I have to go by the other farm that I pick up the couple of samples, after I go to Goodwill, on my way home, and will get a 2 gal bucket of milk for me at the same time I get his samples and info. We run his couple of registered cows through with the herd I am going to test tomorrow... and this way if I get it on the way home from PT and Goodwill, I can get my milk in the fridge & not have to deal with a cooler chest and milk going to test....
Then load meters and hoses after I get back here.
Already made my list so I don't forget to do it all in order.....

Also got confirmation call from guy to be at house at 10 on Thursday morning.... SOOOO..... if DS gets the 2 freezers moved tomorrow, then I have Wed to get the food out of the other 2 and cleaned out/wash/wiped and then maybe they can move them on Thursday ?????? So all the freezers will be here and then I can con DS into helping with whatever all small stuff that is left... like the bigger fish tanks....... since he is feeling guilty, I will play on it.....
That will give me Thursday eve to get the bed made up, and stuff like that.... and Friday to get a little "oriented" before going to the swap on Saturday.... I am not compromising or giving up those plans....

MAYBE it is all going to finally happen?????


----------



## Ridgetop

I can't believe that DS and Jim did not follow the instructions you left.

Oh wait - they are men.  Men don't follow instructions.  They throw them away then wonder why they have a handful of parts left over!   4 men in this household and if we get a new appliance, electronic item, etc. I have to make a long dive for the instructions before they disappear into that void known in manspeak as " never saw them but we don't need them anyway". No, no, maybe _you_ don't but _*I*_ do!!!

But at least the freezers are at the new house finally!


----------



## Baymule

I don’t even know what to say. What I’m thinking, can’t be said on a family forum. Gheesh.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed, I'm at the new house to get the samples packed and dropped off and the clothes off the line.  Had to sit for a minute.  Had to call the computer center for testing and straighten out a couple of i d's on a couple of the cows that I did not have the info for last night but was texted to me this morning.
Talked to DS.  He explained what he did and why and offered to come help do whatever I needed him to do this evening... His thinking was convoluted but it made sense in a way.  The fact that I even understand what he did and why,  just tells you that us FEMALES have a whole different thought process.... They didn't plug in the freezers because the older ones you are supposed to let settle a bit so that the freon stuff and all is in the circulator and no air bubbles to cause failure.  I remember being told that many times over the years every time we moved a fridge or freezer.  Okay, can accept that.  He saw the cooler chest at the house and thought I had forgotten to take it down the hill... he was being helpfulso stopped to get it.  It was a smaller one so not a big deal.  Don't even know where it came from I have had it a long time.  

He left the note he had written on,  in the shed figuring that is the first place I would go, so that is why he didn't lock the lock... (like I wouldn't have the combination?????) He separated the stuff in the freezer chest since I had it separated on the shelves.... being thoughtful that I wanted to keep it separate. He thought that since it was in the big freezer that was where I wanted it to stay.... I explained that the other freezer had gotten a frost build up and that stuff was about half thawed when I got it out so I laid it out on the shelves flat to refreeze fast and it didn't need to be separate, but okay. appreciated that he was trying to be considerate....

Okay.... so I was tired and hurting last night and should have bitten my tongue and waited til I was more with it this morning.  
Know what, they are moved.  They are plugged in, they are working.  And he is being very NICE and offering to help more.... that is the guilt from not getting things done sooner,  so I WILL TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT..... told him that I would need help with the couple of kitchen cupboards once the rest of the stuff is out of the house and they are easier to get to.  They are awkward and big, but not terribly heavy.... just hard for one person to move by themself. And there are a couple of garbage "cans" that will need to be lifted and put on a truck to go to the dumpsters I will get him to help with.... while he is feeling so helpful.  

Landlord told me the other day when I talked to him after he cut down all the roses, that it was a good thing I had moved the trees.... If he had cut them I would be in jail for murder.... because I told him that I would be moving them....STUPID......

So, I am taking the truck down the hill, getting a load for the dumpsters, some to bring up here and starting to sort through all my "hoarding" of stuff on the porch and going to run the vacuum and do some cleaning so it doesn't look so terribly bad.  

And of course, allergies are kicking in and my eyes are itchy and my nose is running away with me....


----------



## Ridgetop

Glad he is being so nice and thoughtful.  You are right, their minds work differently than ours.  Sweet that he explained everything and you can see where he is coming from.  And wonderful that he is going to help you this evening.

BUT I stand by what I said on men and instructions!


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop  you are right on with men and instructions.... 10000000%.

Took samples to get shipped out, got the laundry off the line.  Took truck down the hill and made another run (1 mile)  to the dumpster with just trash and collected junk.  Be glad @Ridgetop that  you are going through the conexes now....
Then got some more stuff on the truck, and brought it up.  Going to go down now and do some more.  I will make one more trip up here this evening, then go down the hill for the night and do whatever I can to get things as ready for tomorrow as I can.  Vacuum is down there.  Going to start sorting on the porch, but there are no working lights anymore, don't know what is the problem as they are pull chain type, but suspect it is chewed through wires in the ceilings from the squirrels or rats???? Kitchen overhead florescent is blown out and it is a big huge light cover/thing... like 3x3... I'm not climbing up there to get it fixed.  So rest of kitchen will wait for day time. as will the closed in back porch. Also lights don't work on the front porch either. But it looks like one of the 2 wires to the hanging bulb is broken, ain't fixing that either.  I told him about the leak a few years back... I mentioned that there were lights that didn't work,  not worried about it.  I will be  completely done and out in 2 weeks.  

DS is not going to help me this evening, I told him there wasn't much for him until I get the freezers emptied to move the other 2 up here.  I was going to try to do that today, but wanted to concentrate in the main part of the house so that they can get to the furniture easily with no garbage/junk in the way to work around.  Also for them to get into the spare room,  to all the boxes there, that will be going up into the storage attic here.  

I needed to take something else for the knees as they are not happy about yesterday's testing and then me on them again today.  So, decided to bring some stuff when I was coming.  Have to go by and feed the horse so will do that and go down the hill again. 
Got too warm today....  87...... not used to it.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, my husband either acts without thinking or over thinks something. Either way, he does some DUMB things. @Ridgetop you may NOT repeat this within his hearing! LOL His thought process goes off in La-La Land. I understand what your son explained to you farmerjan. That is proof that I have had to learn Man-Broke-Brains, by spoken word, actions or inactions.


----------



## Ridgetop

No Fear Bay - What is said between women stays between women.  LOL

What about using  a portable shop light?  Plugs in and you could move it to different areas where  you need light in the old house.


----------



## farmerjan

It is after 2 p.m..   The broke down truck has been a problem for the moving guy,  and he has not finished the other job yet.  I can't get mad as I really do GET the whole broke down thing when you LEAST want and need it.   I did strip the bed and all this morning after I got up.... moved the stuff off the little side table.... so I am not sure where I am sleeping tonight.  I guess that I can wrangle the mattress and box spring on to my truck to come to the house since there is no bedding, no nothing there to make up the bed.....I am hoping that they can get there before long.  
OH WELL,,,,, best laid plans of mice and men.....
Used the vacuum and did basic cleaning of the rugs down there and some of the cobwebs and such.  Got alot of just general dirt/dust cleaned up.  
I loaded all the bedding plus a couple boxes and such in the car and came up earlier this morning.  Then took the truck down.  Loaded some stuff to go out in the storage building, and the couple little things left in the bedroom and brought them up here.  Brought the vacuum up also.   Ran the vacuum up here in the bedroom so that the rug and all where the bed is going is clean to start.  Will take it back down to use it down there again.   But in the meantime, I am going to take some thing to see if I can ease the knees, and take the 2 big cooler chests with me to start on the freezers to get that stuff moved up here and get them emptied and wiped/washed out clean then they can get moved.  Might try to bring the mattress and box spring  right back up,  because they are calling for some rain/showers later and into tomorrow.  

So, I took my 20 + minute sit down break for the knees.  Time to head down and see if I can push myself a bit with moving the bed.;  got some stuff already to go to the dumpsters too.... I am way too much of a pack rat..... some of this stuff might serve someone, but I am not going to keep on keeping it  "in case"......

Cloudy and very warm today, it was almost hot earlier when the sun was out.  Hit 87 before noon..... but with the clouds not quite as hot although it is getting more humid.  We got a short surprise shower last  night... there was a 20% chance of a hit or miss shower and we got it down there.  Enough to wet the ground.  Heard it on the roof.


----------



## Baymule

I hope the guys can show up today and get the big stuff moved. Can they move the freezers too? You can clean them in their new place, at least they will be moved.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve. At the new house.  I got the mattress wrestled into the back of the ranger and got it up here and in the bedroom.  Why in the he// don't they put handles on the ends to have something to pull or turn????  Anyway, it is in here.  Didn't get the boxspring, they can do that.   I have to make up the bed and there are a couple of extra thick mattress pads that need washing, so won't be as comfortable probably, but I will be spending the night in MY HOUSE.
Plans are to meet them at 10 tomorrow morning......

Once the desk and corner computer hutch get in here then I can move some of the clutter out of this bedroom...
 I still have to work on the porch accumulation... did go through a couple boxes and junked some stuff earlier.  Was waiting to hear if there was anyway they were going to get there today.  So, I will continue to work on that as well as finish the kitchen stuff.

  I called DS to see if he was at the barn so I could get him to stop on his way home to help with the mattress; he called back about 15-20 minutes later,  but he wasn't at the barn.... said he could call jim and I said no, that I was about done anyway.  He asked if I needed anything else and I said not today but would next week to get the freezers moved and I hope to have the kitchen cupboards all ready to move. 
No, @Baymule  I couldn't get them emptied and contents moved this afternoon.  I had to sit with some of the boxes on the back of the truck and go through them.  Knees couldn't take it.   So maybe tomorrow it will be a little easier. 
If they get the big stuff moved into the house and the room full of boxes that I have,  moved up stairs into the attic then I will be WAAAYYY  ahead.  I can work at it steadily next week and know that there is not that much else left and I think that DS is feeling guilty enough that he will help in a much more timely manor. 

So, that is where it is at right now.  Have to figure out where the sheets and stuff are..... I have a mattress pad, and there are pillows, but I cannot remember where the sheets are....

It got more cloudy this afternoon, so the temp dropped and then the wind picked up so was quite comfortable.   The wind is really blowing out there, saying gusts up to 30+mph..... it is still 70* though.  So rather comfortable. 

I went and got shrimp alfredo at the local pizza place.  I will get at least 2 or 3 meals out of it.  It is never quite as good with warmup due to the alfredo sauce but good enough. 

I understand that my brother is getting a hospital bed for my father so that he can get in and out of bed better.... I have to ask what size bed they have as they have a "captains bed" type with the drawers underneath.  That is what I want.  If it is a queen, I am going to offer to buy it.  I know that a little bit of money will help with the monthly bills, and no one can say that I am wanting to get something for nothing.....

They have had my mother up out of bed and she was at the table eating her dinner this evening. My brother said she is much more alert.   Even feeding herself a little.... What a switch from 10 days ago.  But, we all know that sometimes there is an "uptick" improvement in many people, before they leave us.  For my father's sake, I hope that is not the case right now.  Mother's day is coming in 2 weeks, and my father's birthday is May 17th.... I hope she is around for both at least.....
So, I am going to go in and take a shower in just a little bit.  After I find the sheets.   I am tired and the knees are not happy this evening.... partly due to the testing the other day, then the extra push today. I did not space things out as much as I would like to.
I am going to go do all the mattress pads and blankets done at the laundromat... probably Sunday... got to unload it all out of the car tomorrow so I will have the car empty to go to the poultry swap on Saturday....I checked the oil, and all when I filled it yesterday.  It was nearly empty so decided to do the check fluids stuff after I filled it and went to Deb's to feed the horse yesterday and refilled/added  water to the water trough.  Ready to go.


----------



## Baymule

When we moved in here, we loaded up and moved in one day. Bedlam. My son was between jobs, so he drove the U haul. I had moved a bedroom set here already and had our adjustable beds delivered, no mattresses for our bed. I had a twin size foam daybed mattress that I had been sleeping on while I was up here working on the house. I gave that to BJ to sleep on and I just laid out a blanket for me, son got the bedroom set. I never slept so good.  
I hope you find enough bedding to make the bed, but if you don’t, you will still sleep real good, because it is YOUR house.


----------



## Ridgetop

Getting there!


----------



## farmerjan

A few quick things..... Found the flannel sheets and got them on the bed, added the "egg crate" mattress I had at the rehab last year... they throw them out if you don't take them so I brought it home and it was a big help last night.  Biggest problem was getting up out of the bed,  because it was so low and my knees don't push up very good.  It was fairly warm so not a bad night except for the traffic.
Met them at the house a bit after 10.   I was there before hand.   Was going down the hill and a friend stopped me and told me there was a huge tree across the road.... so I had to go back and go the other way.  Called then texted my son about it;  and he texted back and said he was in a meeting.... then he called and said he was on his way there with the bucket truck because it was a big tree and they had to cut some of the limbs to be able to get it to where they could work with it.   Not a good day to be in a bucket truck.

So I went around the other way, there is another tree down on a neighbors fence.... called him and left a message, then saw him down the road further so told him about it.  Of course it was the new fence he had just put up last year.... So then I got there, met up with the guys and they got started.  He wanted to get paid at least part up front, and I get it, and so I said I had to go up to the new house to get the money....
I came up to get the money, , and then as I was leaving to go down, there are 2 horses running in the yard of a house on the other side of the cow pasture....right along the very busy road with nothing stopping them from running out there,  drove up there and there is also a donkey with the horses.... so, I managed to get the gate open to the field where we had the cows.... and the 2 horses went in and then the donkey finally came along and went around the corner into the field.... of course the gate only opened into the field not out, so not like it would open wide, to help guide them in.  Then I called the guy who helped me move the little truck that day, because he works at the farm down the road and I was pretty sure these horses belonged to the son of the owner....I saw him (horses owner) come to his driveway...  I went up and told him that I had gotten them in the catch lot of the cow pasture, so they were contained.... he was getting some halters and some grain to come catch them....
What a day.  So, I went back down the hill, with the money, and they were loading stuff.... and they got all the bigger furniture and about half of the boxes in the room.... and he asked if I was interested in a nearly new queen mattress and box spring as I had an extra full size mattress at the house in the room with the boxes,  that I told them to leave because DS is taking it....so I said yeah, I was thinking about a new mattress... and he said he had one that was in his storage that his house that he would give me if I wanted as he wanted to get it moved out.  So I said sure....

So, they came up, unloaded and put stuff where I wanted it, like the stuff into the carport etc, and carried the boxes up the stairs to the storage.   Then he said he would go get the mattress and box spring, and bring it to the house and then come get the rest of the boxes.... I met them down the stone house, and they loaded the rest, I put some things on the truck that were a little more "delicate/breakable" , and they came up to the house and got it all off and into the house.  There are some things I will move into the carport that I had them just leave them on the front porch, because I was not sure where I wanted it. 

So, done with that part.  I was sorting some of the stuff on the back porch and took a whole bunch of just clutter stuff to the dumpster.  Alot more to go through, but am making a dent.  I should be able to get through it , in some serious 'working at it" next week.  Some of it will go upstairs.  Alot of this is from my grandmothers and parents houses when they were cleaned out and some of it I want to keep, but alot from my grandmothers' is clutter,  pack rat,  saved stuff.... and I am a pack rat so I get it.  Some has had mice into it so getting tossed.  Then get the freezers emptied and get them moved.  I will work at it very diligently.  Get DS to help move any other "big stuff" , and the fish tanks.....

So, the mattress and box spring is like new... and I put my mattress on top of the 2 so now it is really "high"... but my mattress is fairly new and is a little "plusher" ... my box spring was an old one.   I will deal with this, the way it is for now.   Took the egg crate off since there is more cushion between top mattress and the floor now.

Unloaded the car and all the mattress pads, blankets, sheets etc that  I will go wash on Sunday, so the car is emptier to go to the swap tomorrow.   Backed the truck under the carport and will unload the stuff  in the back of it,  on Sunday too.  I will need to make some room here inside.  Mostly want to get the LR a little organized with the desk and the corner hutch in there.  It is a little crowded.... my couch is bigger than I realized.  Might look for a smaller one in the future.  I definitely want a recliner chair for when I have the knees done.... 6 months.... Have another chair I want to sell at the yard sale.
Thinking the Yard sale for the end of May.... early June?????   Then I can see what I have and maybe even have another one end of summer....?????

It has been SOOOOO WINDY...... really really blowing.  Chilling down too.  Sounds like it is going to blow down the house..... That is supposed to slow down and be breezy tomorrow but not so strong.  Sunny and in the 60's-low 70's... Sunday warmer and then back up near the 80's next week.

So, I also went by and fed the horse and checked things there.... got to go back down to the house and get my clock radio that I had there playing while I was working so I make sure I get up in the morning.  Maybe put a few things in the car but am not going to do a whole lot more today.  I ache and don't want to make myself worse for tomorrow.  Done enough for today.


----------



## Ridgetop

If you are selling furniture at the Yard Sale, see if you cn sell the couch.  Then you can buy a new recliner and a smaller couch at the same time, have them delivered, and the old sofa will already be gone and you won't have to deal with getting rid of it.

Lots of sales around Memorial Day, 4th of July and Labor Day.  Also some Father's Day sales might take place on recliners.

Sounds like you are just about there!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Beautiful day today.   BRIGHT sun, breezy,  I took off my sweatshirt and put it back on a couple of times as the wind came and went off and on....
Met @Mini Horses  at the poultry swap around 8:30.... about 2 + hours from me and about the same for her.  It was like meeting an old friend.  I sure enjoyed it.  We walked around .... well, she walked, I limped....  looking at stuff.  More crafts, yard sale, plants, than many chickens this year... It gets bigger and there are more people with home crafts and stuff.... Lot of silkie chickens this year... and lots of baby chicks and baby ducks.  Some piglets, and some goats.
We spent about 4+ hours, ate some bbq sandwiches and talked some more.  Let me tell you, after meeting her, I am more in awe of her putting up that fence by herself.... she's just a little slender thing.... that's heavy wire to "manhandle"... I hope after my knee replacements that I can work as well as she does.... true inspiration as she is just a couple years older than me, and could work rings around alot of people I am sure,  after meeting her in person.   Wish we were a little closer to be able to get together a few times a year.... maybe if we both retire???? But we both agreed that completely retiring, while we are both single, would take away some of the get out and be around people stimulation that we both enjoy and is good for our mental state....
Talked about everything... it was really great.  Got some insights on the sheep and goat fencing. 
I'm the fat, disheveled hair one.    Never thought about my hair, it was up in a hair clip in back and the wind had taken some of it out and made me look like some wild unkempt crazy person !!!!!!
Planning on the fall swap.... 3rd Sat in Sept..... good Lord willing and the creek don't rise....

So came home, and stopped at the mennonite owned nursery,  and treated myself to a couple of peonies... I have wanted a yellow one for the last 2 years and they had sold out.  This year they had 2 different ones so I got 1 of each of them ....  NOT CHEAP.... but I didn't buy any chickens or anything at the swap..... (even though I did just shell out for all the stuff I had the guys move Friday....) and got a 3rd one that is called peppermint patty... a splashed red and white one.... And a few tomato plants to put in the garden that is not plowed/tilled yet.  Got the yellow pear ones that are a little salad tomato, and a couple of others.  

Then after I got home, was listening to the weather and it is supposed to cloud up tomorrow afternoon in anticipation of the rain that is coming in for Monday.  I planned on going and washing all the mattress pads, sheets,  blankets and stuff in the morning.  So, I decided to go do them this evening early.  Got them all washed and then got them hung out when I got home.  Wind is much less in the evenings here, so they won't get blown off the line... and they ought to be dry by middle of the day if we get the sun in the morning like they are saying.  They were all on the front porch, and I just wanted them out of the way.  I have stuff on the porch to bring in, and things to get done here...Want to work on getting the LR put together... the drawers in the desk, and all the stuff in the BR that I have been using as a desk... bills, computer, etc... all in the proper place in the LR.  That will give me more room in the bedroom.... neaten things up a bit and I will be able to find things again....(maybe  )

I will go down to the other house in a day or 2.... I told landlord I would be gone for a couple days, so might just try to work here... gone today, testing tomorrow, maybe another farm on Monday????....and if it rains, I do not want to be going to the dump or trying to load the car.  Plus I have to go to the ankle dr in NC early Tuesday and will be gone all day because it is 4+ hours down.  So then Wednesday I will get back serious with the clean out... It is supposed to dry up on Wed so a good day to do more of that.  I can get the freezers turned off and load the freezer chests too and bring stuff up as I come.  That will take maybe 2 trips, but again, then I can get the stuff sorted and put in these freezers so that I can find it to be able to  start cooking it.  I can do that pretty easy as I don't think that there is all that much in the one if I remember correctly.  I am going to do serious "culling" of the stuff on the porch.....

I am getting ready to crash.... time to hit the hay....


----------



## Mini Horses

So right -- we had a GREAT VISIT!!   The sun was brightest I've seen in a while, really hot, too.  Then step from behind the barn or wall and winds got you cold.   We really visited more than shopped.   😁    I'm thrilled we finally could.   No doubt after your new knees we'll race around there next spring!    Glad you found those pear tomatoes.....and I love peonies, too!!!   Those rolling hills are way more challenging than my flat lands.  There must have been 10 acres of parking -- full, too! 

You have that old drive-in, yard sale venue.   Should be good place to sell stuff.  Of course haying will start soon, then fall calves, then new knees!!!!!   You will be busy.  I may have to drive up and visit a farm testing sometime...would love the experience.  And the mennonite businesses up your way, love those.

The rest of ya'll missed out.  🤫


----------



## Baymule

How exciting that you two could meet in person and have a great visit. Only 4 hours apart, maybe an overnight stay is in the future and y’all could stay up all night taking each other’s heads off. LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning.  It is a partly cloudy/hazy type of morning.   Some sun but not bright.  I am glad that I got the blankets and all done last evening and got them hung.  Very light breeze so I am hoping that is will be enough to dry them more.  I can always bring them in to dry more... drape them over the couch and whatever, if necessary.  I will leave them out as long as it is "bright haze", and hope they dry more.  
Got to go out and run more water on the peach trees, and water the rose bush.  We are supposed to get rain, but they are not saying how much.... so it might be a lighter one although it looks better for Tuesday/Wednesday  . But I am not going to count on it and if it does rain good, then no harm done.  Not like they are going to get flooded out if we get more moisture.  

I am going to get my butt in gear and get the truck unloaded while it is dry out there.  Get some stuff off the porch and put in the carport.  Then see what I want to get started with next.  There is sooooo much to do....Knees are feeling yesterday but I am not one bit sorry.  They will just have to ache today.  I need to talk to Deb sometime.  She will not be out next weekend, for Mother's day as she will go to her husbands' daughter's house,  and the grandkids.  We sorta planned to catch up today.  

DS texted me back finally, and we are not doing the big herd until Thursday morning....He can't do Monday, tomorrow, I can't do Tuesday, he has to go to the dr in Blacksburg Wed.....I have PT on Thursday but will call tomorrow and see if I can get it changed, or just cancelled.... Got to get them done.  Geneva can't help me this week.  Of course I had to resend the text with comments since he didn't answer me when I sent it Friday....

Guess I may wind up down the hill doing stuff tomorrow, and if landlord comes by just tell him that I had to alter my plans with the drs appts..... I sorta left it that I might be going up north, so he would get off my back and not be there hovering like he does... at the farm with no apparent activity but to sit in his truck or ride his utv up in the field... He shipped cattle on Friday, so not like he has to be in there for more than a cursory check on the water trough since there are no cattle locked in the lot.  I will be so glad to be away from someone monitoring my coming and going... some days it just got on my last nerve.  Oh well, it is about over.  

Sun is a little brighter now, might get a bit of a break in the haziness and the stuff will get dry.  That is great.  
Have a nice day everyone...


----------



## farmerjan

Well, taking a  break.  Not that I got much done as the one knee has been aching more than normal.  But, I did get the trees soaked again... just remembered I forgot the rose bush, I will take a 2 gallon pail of water out to it. Need to soak the peonies I bought.  Since they have flower buds, and each is in their own pot, like maybe 3 gallon size I guess,  I am not going to plant/disturb them until they are done flowering.  But will have to water every couple days.  I put them right out the back,  off the deck,  next to the ones I have in my tubs from the other house so won't be a big deal.  Mine have a bunch of buds on them too.... they overwintered in the tubs real good. 
It got sunnier and breezier as the day progressed so I just got the blankets and all off the line.  They are so soft and fluffy from the constant breeze.  But boy, did it kick my allergies up into high gear.  Just took another pill and it will take about an hour or so to calm my eyes and nose down.

Anyone ever hear of using dandelion syrup for allergies?  Talked to a girl yesterday at the swap, she had some there to try.  They make it and boil it down...adding a sweetener of some sort I think, but it is very sweet and tastes good.  She said that it works better than using local honey to get your allergies "tamed" and stop your symptoms.  She said she is allergic to everything and when she tried this after a couple weeks she stopped all other allergy medicine and she no longer has reactions.  It is a little bottle, but you only take a teaspoon a day... so for $5 I tried it.  Took my first dose today.  She said it also helps with arthritis pain and gout.... I have never researched dandelions for that, I know people make wine but since I don't drink wine.... and I do use honey but probably not as regular as I should..... so I am going to commit to taking this and see.  If it even helps some this time of year that is wonderful.  Can't see where it will hurt.

Everything else is sorta in slow motion.  Did a few things but I am really just beat from the last couple of days with the moving and then the swap yesterday, and the allergies have been in high gear the past few days. Pollen counts are high with very little relief from the showers we have had.  I am going to do some more piddling, get the desk cleaned/liquid "golded" off and get the desk drawers back in it.  Then get the computer hutch thing cleaned off too and can move the computer and printer in there. 

TSC local store , has their brand of the type dump cart I was looking at, in stock.  Tomorrow I am going to go look at it.... and decide if I want the bigger one that is more, of course;  because I will be going right through Danville Va on my way to the Dr in NC... and the Home Depot there has the bigger one made by Gorilla brand... I asked the other day when I picked up the chain saw and all that I ordered... and they do not ship from store to store or I would have gotten them to get it from Danville.  2 1/2 hours away I am not driving for just the dump cart.... but if I am going to be within a couple miles of the store on my way through.... yeah.  It is bigger, but I have not seen the TSC one for the size and it might be big enough for what I want.  I will go see it and then see the one at the Danville HD, and make a decision.  Supposedly they have several in TSC here, so I can look at the one in Danville and make a decision if it is a better size to use.  Then I could start with the wood chips to get them around some of the trees and the clothesline poles  to make mowing easier. 

Time to get some more done....


----------



## Mike CHS

It is probably a good thing that you don't acknowledge your limitations.


----------



## Baymule

We had one of those lawnmower dump trailers, don’t even remember where it came from. When we moved, BJ didn’t want to bring it but I insisted. His argument was that we didn’t have a riding lawnmower. We still don’t. LOL 

Neighbor Robert rode up one afternoon to show us the almost new lawnmower his son in law had gifted him with. He said, “Look what WE have!” We have him the trailer and he uses it all the time. It’s a real handy thing to have. We borrow the lawnmower maybe twice a year, to knock down tall weeds. The rest of the time we just let the sheep out.

You will get a lot of use out of the trailer, it will be so useful to you. Look at both sizes, get the one you want, you’ll be so glad you have it.

I have made dandelion wine, jelly, tea and syrup(that was actually failed to set jelly). But I never heard of it being good for allergies. It stands to reason that it would be good for allergies. I’m interested to see if it gives you some relief. Dandelions have many health benefits. Be sure to let us know if it works for you!


----------



## farmerjan

Monday afternoon.  Allergies have been really bad today. Headache to go along with them.... Warm, 70's , with some showers but not much rain like they had said.  We would get a quick downpour for 2 minutes, then 20 drops, then nothing.  Breezy but not strong.  
Got my PT appt changed to Friday, which was lucky they had an opening, from Thursday since we will be doing the 500+ cow herd thurs morning.  Got things ready for the trip to NC tomorrow.  Instead of making a special trip to TSC  today, I will go by there in the morning on my way to the Dr appt.  It is at 1:30,  not noon like I was thinking, so I can be at TSC at 8 and still have plenty of time to get there..... it is less than 4 hours normally.  So It will give me 5 hours easy to deal with any extra traffic.   Got the directions for the Home Depot on my way back, about a mile off the road I will be traveling.... 
Been doing some stuff,  nothing that shows much but things that have to be done.   Desk is cleaned and all and getting the drawers back in and things reorganized.  I keep looking at things and trying to decide if I want to change things before I get too much done.  
Spent some time talking to a friend that is contemplating retiring... 63 and she is starting to get tired of the company  not enforcing the policies with some new hires.  She does the office bookwork/medical billing and stuff.... Plus, she got bit by a tick several weeks ago, and they said it would be a month before they can do the test to tell if she has lyme disease.  She has the headaches, body aches, extreme fatigue lately, and her diabetes has suddenly gone nuts and she is pretty strict about her diet and keeping it in control.  Can't blame her about thinking about it.  
Just a not very positive day overall... 
Thinking I need to go make something to eat,  wash my hair and a shower and into bed early....


----------



## Baymule

Your friend better have some form of insurance because she won’t be eligible for Medicare. Insurance could run her $1,000 or more a month. After I quit my job to care for my mom, I couldn’t afford insurance and paid the fine ($300) for not having insurance. Insurance would have cost me right at a thousand dollars a month with a TEN THOUSAND DOLLAR deductible. What the he// would THAT do me? So I waited on Medicare. LOL Your friend has health issues and might need to stick around until she is 65.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Baymule  I've thought about the health care end of it for her....and will talk to her a little bit.  She mentioned the possibility of being able to go on disability, which might qualify her for medicaid??? or even medicare if she is considered disabled?  The symptoms of Lyme disease can be debilitating... on top of her diabetes..... but I will bring it up to her.  I am thinking that if she were to file, it will be such a long wait she might just be better off to wait the  2 years... but if it is Lyme disease and she has alot of problems, then ...... her husband is a few years older so is eligible I think, so not like she can be covered under a policy from his work or anything.  I think she was just venting a little too.... frustration at work.... and feeling so weak and fatigued and out of sorts and even worrying that she does have Lyme now..... 
Insurance prices are totally ridiculous.  The way to go is something like Liberty or another faith based plan., Medishare is one also.   The one I had looked into was about  $250 /month because I was overweight by their charts, but I did not have any other medical issues.


----------



## Baymule

Why wouldn’t her doctor go ahead and treat her for Lyme?


----------



## farmerjan

I don't know why they would not go on and actually treat her right off the bat, except that she did say she had a terrible reaction to anti-biotics  the last time she took them.  She has more health issues than I can imagine.  She used to work with me at the mill and turns out she was allergic to the flour dust from grinding the wheat,  and then she seemed to just keep adding to her problems.  Then she had a lump under her jaw a few months ago, and they did a biopsy and it wasn't cancerous or anything but they then took it out.... so she has had some problems... I think the last time she got so mad at the pcp that she went to an "urgent care" place because the pcp is always after her for something or another and she is pretty conscientious about doing things right.  

I just thought of something.... she got the dam@#@ covid shot.... 2 doses.... What if it is that?????  I was surprised she got it but everyone there at work got it and they were all so "proud" of doing their part... she works at my PT office.... and when asked one day if I was going to get it I said definitely not.... the subject was dropped, but I think they didn't agree... no one else has said anything about problems.... but .......
I will have to mention to her that she needs to go back to the pcp and make a big deal about it as a possible reaction to that shot if the Lyme test comes back negative....sounds like alot of the problems I have read about....


----------



## Baymule

People with compromised immune systems that have reactions to the shot on down the road from the time they took it, will never even put it together that their problems came from the shot. I guess if you have the Gates foundation heavily involved, who are big proponents in population reduction and eugenics, then what better vehicle to carry out such diabolical plans than under the cover of “helping” people with a vaccine?
The Gates announced they are getting divorced.


----------



## farmerjan

Heard the announcement that the Gates are getting divorced.... Maybe his plans for the world are too much for her???  
LOOOONG  DAY.  Haven't been sleeping well, so last night was no different.  I did wash my hair last night and got up this morning without the headache at least.   Went out and dumped .3  inch of rain from the few showers we have had.  Better than nothing... then left right about 7-7:15.   Stopped at the TSC in Lexington.. heading south, and looked at the dump cart there.  8 cu ft is too small.  Looked at the rest because they were outside with one of those cables going through them so no one steals them, but it was convenient that they were outside.  TSC has the bigger one on the website, said it is only available in "selected stores"  and when you go to see what stores there were none listed in 100 miles of any zip I put in.  One of those "draw you in " type of things.  Plus it was only $10 less than what the one at Home depot was.   So I headed south.  It was mostly sunny, although they were saying some possible thunderstorms and possible downpours.  Traffic was okay, but I got down to Danville where the Home Depot was that was supposed to have them in stock, and it was early that I decided to go there first.  LOW and BEHOLD,,,,, they actually had 3 in stock.... and I bought one.  They loaded it in the back of the outback, and I went on my merry way down to the drs.
  I got there early enough to stop and get some lunch, a sub from Jimmy Johns.... and then went for the appt.  They are very pleased, said I have VERY GOOD range of motion.  Discussed the swelling and tingling, no pain still... and they said it can take up to 2 years for it to get back to "normal" but there always might be some puffiness, and that it might be the new normal.  The  toes on that foot curl under a little, and so "hammer toes" are a bit of a concern, and for me to try to spend a little time bending the ends back "up" so they are straighter.  They can correct hammer toes, but they are much less flexible, so not an option in my book.  I do wear a little thingy that goes under the 2 toes and has an elastic strap over the top of the toes to help straighten them.... but it starts to hurt after a few hours.... it does help a little... so I think that it is in my best interest to just keep "after" them and not worry about them so much.  I think part of it is that I can't put my toes flat on the floor like the other foot, from the foot still being more "swollen" puffy.... it is like the toes are always curling down to touch the ground... if that makes any sense.   
 The tingling numbness may always be there across the top of the foot due to them having to move the nerve that goes across the top of the foot when they do the surgery, but that it too might "calm down" more as time goes by.  All in all, they basically said I am "released" unless I have any other problems, then to call them.  They are pleased with it and overall so am I.   Also to try going a half size bigger in my boots so that they are not quite so tight to slip on and off...  
It is minor about the boots and even the tingling since I do have basically nearly full motion... and much more than I had before and with no pain.  Some people have more nerve pain I guess..... The toes not really "touching" has thrown my balance off a bit when I am barefoot in the house sometimes... and like in the shower... but I have no pain and it basically works and no one would ever know it had been replaced and it is not stuck in one position like if it was fused.... so GOOD......

I finally left there about 3.... came up the road and hit some POURING DOWN RAIN..... then drove out of it.  But there were puddles on the road so I know they had gotten some too.  About half way home, there was a sign for strawberries.... I got some last year at this same place.  Pick your own or already picked... it had poured there so was only already picked.... I bought 3 flats of 5 lbs each.... expensive, but I will freeze 2 flats up tomorrow.  Luckily strawberries are easy.... Talked to DS after I got home....told him that there was a flat here for him.... GF daughter likes strawberries..... about 7:30.... I had gone and fed the horse before I even came home since I knew once I stopped I would not want to go back out.... He said that it really poured here and the wind blew.  There were trees down several places along the road and one small little town I came through was totally without power.... it washed some in the driveway into Deb's.... but the horse was fine and I didn't see any obvious trees on fences there... 
There was 2 INCHES in the rain gauge..... and I had dumped 3/10ths this morning.... so I know it was empty....

So the trees got well watered again, and the rose, which I did take out a 2 gal bucket to... and the peonies all got well watered.... and this will make the hay just jump out of the ground.  Plus it is time to move cows and calves to pastures..... then get right into hay....

I will go down to the stone house tomorrow and get going on the stuff.   Told DS that I would need help next week to get the last of the stuff moved as I will have it all sorted and boxed I hope... Plan to have the stuff out of the freezers too so that he can get them moved as soon as he gets a little help.  

I am tired, long day with the driving and all.... But a good day overall.  

Oh, they are doing a "study" on stem cell effects on arthritis and bad joints and dr said it would be good for me to check into it and see if I would qualify.... Might be something to try on the knees.... can't hurt anything.... They are going to call me in a day or 2 from the other dr that is doing it....See if I qualify and go from there....might not be eligible....can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great ankle news.  I'm thinking, once knees are done, you will see more balance and leveling off because that will straighten the knees....then, the rest will realign with PT and use.   Only 6 more months!!!!  So much less than what you have endured so far.  You are almost there.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad Home Depit had the trailer you wanted, it sure will come in handy.
Great news on the ankle. If wearing the thing for your toes hurts after a few hours, what about wearing it at night?

It would be great if you qualify for the stem cell therapy for your knees. Even better if it works and you can skip surgery. But if not, we know the surgery works and relief from the pain would be a Blessing.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> She has the headaches, body aches, extreme fatigue lately, and her diabetes has suddenly gone nuts





farmerjan said:


> I will have to mention to her that she needs to go back to the pcp and make a big deal about it as a possible reaction to that shot if the Lyme test comes back negative....sounds like alot of the problems I have read about....


I've heard that sometimes people who have that sort of reaction to the vaccine may have had a case of Covid in the past. If that is the case I suspect it would have been non symptomatic. Hopefully that is it, not Lyme.


----------



## farmerjan

I am not sure if she will want to be having a reaction due to having had a non-symptomatic case of covid in the past because the research that I have done is saying that if you get a variant then the spike proteins that the vaccine inititates, actually go around what the vaccine is supposed to protect because it ONLY recognizes that particular strain and that "wild strain" as they are calling it is pretty much done and the variants are the ones causing the problems now.  If your immune system will not react to the new variants, as has been explained to me in a doctor's video, then what good is the vaccine either.  Plus they say that some people become so hypersensitive to any reaction that the vaccine may initiate, that it is a worse case than if they did not get the vaccine and only had their own bodies response.  
I will see her on Friday for a few minutes and find out how the Lyme test went.... 

No way in God's green earth will I take that vaccine after the more and more I read/learn about it.


----------



## farmerjan

Got 2 trays of strawberries in the freezer... about 10-11 lbs.  Going up to do the horse and then get ready for tomorrow morning;  need to get the boxes with the sample bottles in the car and make sure I have everything I need.  
I woke up this morning to the alarm, and as I looked it was getting a little light, because it was about quarter to 6 (alarm had been set for Tues morning to go to NC)  .... and PANICKED for a minute... because I have to be in the barn at 4 a.m.  and didn't realize it was Wed morning and not Thursday morning for a minute.  Boy that was a rude awakening.... 
Haven't heard from DS so have no idea if we are riding together tomorrow morning or if he  is going to have to go to work from there and will leave before I get the computer stuff done.


----------



## Mini Horses

I hate those days....wrong day alerts.     It happens with our screwy work schedules!  If not for my phone, I often don't know what day it is.

So, remember the "hatching eggs" I pointed out at the swap?   Mixed colors and $50 a doz?   Laughingly I said I had plenty of those...not knowing there was $100 worth under a hen as we spoke....which are hatching now...😁   Gave her some extra sunflower seeds!    Glad I had the bator out of storage already. Had thought to load it and sell some but, will need to finish these first.   Should have a load hatched and ready for the Jul auction.

You guys will start haying before long.   I'd say field across road will be done about 10-14 days out....with current weather patterns.   He generally gets 3 huge cuttings there.  They square it.  One section they roll, small 450-500#.  Good grass.  I just don't care for rolls with handling but, may get a couple this year....insurance....so much uncertainty with markets available.


----------



## farmerjan

Got up in plenty of time this morning, DS had texted me that he needed to go in to work , so would drive separate... I let him get out of there when they get the last group in that are "bucket" / throwaway / treated cows, and then  all I have to do is go get the numbers and all, waiting for them to get milked.  I don't sample them, and they take the pipeline out of the tank and the milk goes into barrels to collect for the calf feeding.  DS got the samples and boxes into the car then left.... I got the samples from the last group, then wrote down all the bucket cow numbers.... then went into the office to do the "paperwork" (computer stuff).....
They were a little late getting going this morning and it was 9:30 before DS left and nearly 10:30 when I finished and left to come home.   Then there was a backup on the interstate so I got off and came down the local roads. 
So I just got done packing them and will go drop them off.  Go do the horse.  Go down to the other house.  My knees hurt but that is normal. 

Got a call from the farm that is 125 miles away, up near Winchester Va that is at the upper edge of western side of  Va.  He needs to test, but he has a scheduling problem.... He broke his ankle about a month ago, so has several different people, including his 2 adult daughters that are doing fill ins.... one lives 4+ hours away and coming home on weekends to help out.  This is the registered jersey herd that I have been thinking will be selling out since none of the kids is going to quit and come home to take it over.... well, he said that he is now really having to serious discuss and decide the future....  Luckily the ankle is healing, he has 2 metal plates in it, and no weight bearing.... boy do I remember those days......

So, tentative test will be this Saturday,..... they will let me know later if he will have enough help....  Have had to re-reschedule another herd that wanted Wed, then called to change to Thursday, then called again to change back to Wed.....  .....all due to his regular milker's wife having some surgery....
 got one scheduled for Monday already also.......  got to call another that I leave the meters for them tom  do the owner sampler.... going by there on Saturday to the jersey farm, going to be up that way again on Wed.... they can pick it so I don't have to make 2 special trips.... Going to be a busy week....At least I don't need to do any set up at any of the herds I will be actually testing so far this week coming;  so leaving the meters won't be a problem....

DS had a rough time with the injections yesterday and has a horrible headache.  I did not go with him to drive home he said he thought he would be fine as the last time he was pretty good............the dr was late..... by 2  HOURS.......but he was there,  so waited.....not a good day for him.....

It is sunny but COLD.... it was down to about 43 this morning... and is naturally breezy and will be cold this evening/ tonight  again.   We are supposed to maybe get some rain this evening/tomorrow..... BRRRRR...

So time to get something more done.  I won't be able to walk by tonight ..... tomorrow is PT in the pool, which will help for a bit....


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> I hate those days....wrong day alerts.     It happens with our screwy work schedules!  If not for my phone, I often don't know what day it is.
> 
> So, remember the "hatching eggs" I pointed out at the swap?   Mixed colors and $50 a doz?   Laughingly I said I had plenty of those...not knowing there was $100 worth under a hen as we spoke....which are hatching now...😁   Gave her some extra sunflower seeds!    Glad I had the bator out of storage already. Had thought to load it and sell some but, will need to finish these first.   Should have a load hatched and ready for the Jul auction.
> 
> You guys will start haying before long.   I'd say field across road will be done about 10-14 days out....with current weather patterns.   He generally gets 3 huge cuttings there.  They square it.  One section they roll, small 450-500#.  Good grass.  I just don't care for rolls with handling but, may get a couple this year....insurance....so much uncertainty with markets available.


Yeah, $50.00 doz for "blue/colored " hatching eggs..... WOW...... Hope you get a bunch more hatched out from what the hen was sitting on....and that you can sneak them back under her tonight....
 for her!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Clouds with a little sun but looking to get cloudier.  Chilly, mid 40's.  Supposed to get showers and looks to be here by 11 according to radar.

Got to work up the last box of strawberries, DS didn't pick them up and they will go bad,  if left.  Won't take much to cut and freeze. Only about 4-5 lbs in that box.  I put 11 pt. bags in the freezer already.

Have PT at 10:30 and then home to haul a load of cattle to town.  He worked a bunch yesterday with a guy who used to help out alot, and moved a group of heifers to a pasture where the bull will be going in to breed them.  I guess they preg checked another group of cows and he pulled about 8-10 calves born last fall,  to sell.  I wasn't asked to help (didn't know they were definitely going to do it)  so didn't.  I will stay at the sale for the calves.....there goes my day. 

Have had to change my schedule so many times I need to look at my calendar.  Think I am testing Sat aft and Monday aft....and maybe Wed aft?????   and I cannot remember the rest.  GRRRR.


----------



## Baymule

I keep appointments on my phone. It has an app named notes and I sure use it!


----------



## farmerjan

Since I hate phones in general, and electronics in general too.... and since I am changing things so often, I much prefer to have it on paper in hand.... erasers work real good, and I keep a list of the farms that need to test that month, next to the calendar, and can erase them off the list as they get scheduled.   I am just a paper list person.   I do not have the patience to sit and punch stuff in on the phone.  And being a smaller flip phone, it is a bigger pain to do.... I also have to look back on the month before for some of when I tested so I know what order to do future tests.... 
I know there are lots of the younger - read that..... more progressive and modern.....- testers that use their phones.  Just not my thing.  
And I like to see it actually crossed off when I get something done.....

It was a long day and I just got in a little bit ago.  Sitting on the bed on the laptop, with the ankle up at least leveled out rather than down.... both knees are very sore and achey.  Did alot of stretching in the pool today, and I can tell.....Plus I never remembered to take anything today so none of the taking the edge off.... my fault. 

DS met me at the barn, helped load the calves.  I left for town and unloaded and  then ate a country ham sandwich, wasn't in the mood for a pork chop dinner and just wasn't in the mood for a complete dinner.... but now I am hungry so wish I had.   Anyway, they started the sale about a half hour or so,late, which is typical, and things are down.  Prices off about 10-30 cents from 2 weeks ago.... about 25 from when we sold.  Wound up bidding back one steer that only got to 1.19 and the rest brought 1.55...... he is a little tall but I think will round out and he is a nice looking steer.... there were a few other ones that I thought were steals.... and bought back the 2 heifers that also got bid back at 1.19..... we wanted 1.25 and since I was already bringing home the steer, just brought 3 home.  They will go out on grass for the summer.  Got a few other calves that they can go with.  

Talk is $8.00 bushel corn, ( it has been in the 3.75 to 4.25 range for the better part of a year or more)  and as corn goes up feeder prices come down because they have to figure what it will cost them to get the animals to slaughter size.... if they can only get say 1.20 for a slaughter size animal, then if it costs that much more in feed costs, they have to pay less for the animal in order to come out.  
Some of this will be determined by the actual corn acres planted.... there is way too much speculation in the livestock markets anymore.... But for the immediate future, the futures markets on feeders is down and will stay there or get lower until they see how much corn and soybean acres there are actually planted.  Then there will be a lull until harvest.... as to see how much drought and how the yields are looking.  It has gotten way  too complicated for me..... 

So very glad we sold the majority of the animals back in March......DS actually listened to me and a few others when we all said to sell everything we had to sell and not sit on the stuff.  He hems and haws so much it drives me nuts.  Make a decision and do it... when prices are high, take it and get it gone... sure it might go higher the following week, but the bottom could drop out of it too..... get it gone while it looks good and be thankful.  You might not hit the top of the market, but you still get a decent price and that is better than chasing after it as it falls.  

So, he was supposed to come to town after he took the 8 calves to the one guy that we rent from and he runs 8 feeders through the summer on the other piece of ground he has.  Well, he finally texted me at about 6 and said that he wasn't coming.  I picked up the check,  and  I had to load the 3 no sales and came home and put them in the lot at the barn.  Then I left the info on the calves and the check on the seat of the truck for him and went and fed the horse and came home.  Going to get a hot shower and find something to eat and go to bed.  

My farmer called and we re-re-rescheduled the herd that is 125 miles away, as it works better for his daughter to be there on Tuesday afternoon, than tomorrow.... Saturday.   He apologized and I get it, and since it is not his fault due to the broken ankle, I can't get upset.  I was originally going to try to do him Tuesday anyway.... It will make me test 3 afternoons in a row.... Mon-Tues-Wed.... so not going to be fun.... but at this point ...... whatever.  I will pay for it I am sure.  But it is what it is, neither he asked for the broken ankle or the problems getting help to milk, nor did the other farmer ask for the hired milker 's wife to have her surgery changed so the hired milker had to change his days off twice.  Both of these farmers are not chronically difficult so I can't get upset....but it will be a tough week.

Have to go down to the other house tomorrow regardless of how much I hurt.  Got to get that porch stuff sorted and moved and the freezers emptied.  
Supposed to be low 40's tonight... but I think they are missing it since it is already down to 42 and it is still early in the evening.... I am thinking 30's..... glad that I don't have a garden out yet.  Hope it doesn't hurt the peonies that are budded up.... the one yellow one I bought is almost ready to open... can't wait.... 
The 1 peach tree that had leaves from the beginning is looking good, and the other 2 are getting more leaves coming out so I am hoping they are getting settled.  The rose is not looking too great.... hoping it will root enough to get some new leaves, the ones it had have pretty much dried up, but the stems are pretty "soft" and flexible... not brittle.... This rain really helped the other day with the peach trees.  They will get a good pruning this fall, but I didn't want to take away any of the branches so the leaves could feed the root system this year.  I did prune off some of the broken stuff.... 
Haven't had the time or the energy to put the cart together.  That has got to take 2nd place to the stuff at the other house.  

I need to go find something to eat and get a shower and collapse, for the night.


----------



## farmerjan

I also got the other strawberries sliced up and into the vacuum bags and into the freezer before I went to PT this morning....only had to throw out 2 berries that were too mushy.  Luckily it had been very cool the last 2 nights so they kept out on the porch....another 5 pints....When the strawberries get ripe here in a couple of weeks, I will try to get more so that I can make jam this winter when it is cold out.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  It is early afternoon and I just got the clothes off the line before they blew away.  I used some "normal clothes line" for the first set and then got a little heavier line that is polyrope or something.  The normal clothesline has broken twice and the other is doing fine.  So, if I can only remember where I got the other poly stuff, I will go buy another pkg.  
I had done the clothes yesterday and hung them.  Then went to the other house and sorted and loaded the car and came back.  Went and did the horse, then went to the grocery store and got a few things that I was needing... and some extras.... Trying to get stocked up with soups and some other stuff... some things that would be good for barter down the road because I am afraid we will be coming to that.  All stuff I can use myself, but extras that I don't need.  Shampoo, soap, paper goods,  little stuff that will keep.  I have been talking to and listening to many people around here lately and the general concensus is we are going to be in for some very tough times.  
Just saying that the present gov't got some brains and the continual spending of money we don't have stopped, and people got back to work and things settled down some.... there is the unrest in the world that is getting worse from the last few months of stupid moves on this country's part..... there is the increase in prices that won't go away or even go down very soon.... there is the drought in certain parts of this country that are getting worrisome.... read what @Ridgetop  said that her friends in Utah said about their water situation....that will reflect on crops, and cattle and sheep..... FOOD SUPPLIES ...... you don't have to be a rocket scientist to realize that this is all going to start creeping up on people when it might be too late.  And if there is not the food, and the jobs that have been eliminated and destroyed by things like the pipeline shut down, and wanting to stop natural gas which just is one of the cleanest energies in the world.... and wanting to go all solar and stuff which we don';t have the infrastructure to begin to support and won't for years to come.... we are going to be looking at some difficult times.  
So, I have been quietly adding to my "supplies" and hoping against hope that I will just have a whole bunch of surplus to last me for the next hundred years and everything will be good to go.....but if not, then I hope to be in a position to be able to have some of the necessities that will be worth something for trade/barter in the future.  

I went and got a bucket of milk from my farmer friend, and he said that the show and sale that they were consigning some cows to are not going to have the sale.... he also has not heard back from another guy that was very interested in 2 of his registered holsteins that just calved.... milk prices are scheduled to drop again, and the whole thing with the gov't and the farming/anti-meat/ etc and so forth, has got people starting to get worried.  He said he may wind up with keeping the 4 he has milking..... and he had calves on 3 more out in the field..... It is looking more troubling than it was.  

The prices I saw on Friday are also not encouraging.   We can eat some of these animals.... but we raise feeders to sell in the 4-5 wt range.... we cannot keep and feed or eat 100+ head a year.... and we cannot pay the bills if we cannot sell them.  It is unsettling.... the only good thing is getting things refinanced at lower interest rates on the farm, and the big farm purchase rate is locked in....if the widow will just get her end of it all done...... but it is worrisome.  

Got the car unloaded yesterday, and was going to go down again, this afternoon,  but GF sister is having a meal for Mother's day and I was included/asked... so I am going to go.  I might go down later if I don't stay late.... we'll see.  Won't take much to load some more stuff that is ready to be brought up.  Have 5 boxes of pints of applesauce from several years ago that needs to be brought up, as well as some other stuff boxed.  Still more to go through.  I need to take the truck down and make a trip to the dumpsters, but the forecast is for showers and rain, so will put that off.  I can do some tomorrow morning, will be gone all day on  Tuesday with PT in the morning and have to leave by 10 for the farm 125 + miles north.  I will get the bottles in the trays this evening for Monday's farm and Tuesday's farm so one less thing to do.   Then later on Wed aft.... got to call the one owner sampler farm to see if he can do it and I can drop the meters and all on Tuesday on my way north and then get it on Wed while I am near them again and save an extra trip.  

Going to run and fill up the car with gas when I leave to go,  as the prices have been creeping up again.  Mostly in the 2.65-2.79 range now.  That is 1.00 a gal more than it was 6 months ago. I will use 2 tanks in the next couple days...  SOOOO glad I filled the fuel oil tank here.... 

The wind has been pretty brisk, and the sun has disappeared behind the clouds.  Radar says some showers or  rain by 5-6 p.m..  It was comfortable out there earlier but is chilly now. 

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY  to all


----------



## Baymule

There is a deep sense of foreboding hanging over us like a chem trail cloud. So many people are trying to raise their own meat and vegetables. Those who normally wouldn’t give things a second thought are stocking up hand over fist. Newscasters cheerfully tout the next shortage like it’s nothing to worry about because we can all dig a little deeper to pay for it with our inflationary dollars of dwindling value. Last week’s announcement was that there would be a shortage of corn, but in the not to worry tone, only things like cornmeal would be going up. I guess they are too stupid to realize that animal feeds are corn based? I have always stocked up, but I have doubled and tripled up on items.

Jan, have a good time at the GF sister’s.  The GF likes you more than you think she does.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, got back for the evening, after going and feeding the horse on the way home.  It was later than I thought when I left,  so did not do anything but go the GF sisters house. 

The GF likes me just fine... it is me that just has a hard time with her and all.  Plus DS total immersement in her life... Just found out today that last week he and several others tore off and then completely re-roofed her house with shingles... I had heard she was going to be needing a new roof a month ago.... didn't know it was an immediate thing.   I don't talk to him sometimes for several days anymore, and then he says well, I had to do such and such, I told you, and I say, no you never told me anything about it and then I get well, I thought I told you.....
The real test is going to be haying.... there are some fields that are topping out already... weather is not good for cutting but we should be getting on it as soon as it is... and the equipment is not all ready... and he is relying on jim, to get things done while he is off to the ball practices and games....
we have cattle that should be getting moved to summer pastures and I  asked again today when he wanted to get some in and move them and did he have any idea if we had more bull or heifer calves.... one place will handle 25+ cow/calf pairs so we try to put all one sex there so need to know if there are more bull or heifer calves so can start making some plans.  One place we put like 10-12 pairs, one place only 8 or 9 pairs.  One place gets about 15-20.... so want to try to match up the numbers with the particular places.... makes it so much easier when it comes time to catch them up if we decide to sell right out of the pasture and not wean in the fall.... although we have been weaning most all of them.... but sometimes we don't... we just catch em up, and load them and ship them, all one sex at the stockyard and then there are enough so that we can make up groups of 5-10 that match and they sell better to buyers in groups like that.   One thing though, if we take 50 head total, we get a discount on the commission fees so he is liking that better and I get that... so maybe just bringing them all to the barn and then sort and sell.... or sort and then wean... but it still is easier to go check on certain pastures and do comparisons if all the same sex are there... 

We are nearly done calving... only a half dozen more to calve I think.  

It is still windy as all get out.  Cool, and still calling for some possible rain..... cooler than normal all week which will be good for testing as the cows milk better... and I won't mind being in the parlors if it is not too terribly hot.  
Going to get the bottles in the racks now and then work a little bit in the living room.  Wore the knee brace supports today and they ache now from the "stiffer" position.... but something I will learn to get used to I am sure, especially if it helps in the barns.  
Gas went up today here to 2.78....(was 2.69 & 2.73)  will go down to the other "town" where I was going to go this evening, in the morning and fill up. They were 2.65.....  Car is half full....but I have probably 400 miles to travel in the next 3 days.... may as well start out full. 

Hope everyone had a nice Mother's day.


----------



## Baymule

It’s not GFs fault, it is his. He is a grown man, knows what he needs to do and chooses not to. He’d rather chase after her and what she is doing than take care of business. That has to be so frustrating for you.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm not fond of my son's GF but, she takes him to her place and then brings him back.  Keep him!!  It's a very tumultuous relationship.  Not my kind.

But you have business issues to consider -- I don't -- and that's a problem.  Many things depend on timing for you, not to mention amount of hours to do.  It's serious.  Worrisome.  I sure understand!  Keep the faith, things might improve.


----------



## Ridgetop

I am also getting worried about what is happening.  There was a debate on TV the other day about why there is so much lawlessness - people just attacking others on the street and the fights breaking out in planes, et.  Some people said it was socio-economic.  I think that the government - the liberal extremists - are showing the public that they just don't have to behave or obey laws any more!  When you have liberal politicians encouraging people to riot, attack other people, etc., and then excusing it because of systemic racism???  What does that even mean?  

Have you heard that Gov. Inslee of WA state is requiring "vaccination passports"?  I can't wait to sell that property and never have tp go back there again.  Yelm is not as bad, but the entire state is going uber liberal by which I mean crazy "woke" liberalism.  

Here is the strange thing - I call myself a conservative, but I don't care if you are black, brown, purple, green, or what your sexual proclivities are.  We have friends whose daughter is getting married for the second time in a gay relationship.  Lovely girl.  We have good friends that are gay.  Lovely people.  That should make me a liberal, right? BUT I have realized that my conservative values are that the government should butt out of everyone's business.  That people should work for a living and to get ahead.  If someone is disabled and can't work, then collecting aid is fine. But what is happening today with the peculiar ideas of the extreme eft is frightening.  You are not allowed to work hard and save up something for yourself and your children.  It seems though that the people that are telling us that by working hard and trying to make money and get ahead we are racist and evil are the people in power with money, OR people that don't work, and don't want to.  

For 4 years I felt safe in our country - in the past 6 months I have begun feeling very unprotected by our government, both here in our own country and from foreign countries.  Let alone the poor police that can't even do their jobs for fear of being sent to prison, or ambushed and killed.  Does anyone get the feeling that there is a war on and it is directed against the taxpaying, law abiding, working citizens?

Am I getting paranoid?


----------



## farmerjan

No, you are not paranoid.... there is a war against the decent, hardworking, RESPONSIBLE, taxpaying person in this country.  The "woke" people.... whatever that means anyhow,  have made their money off the backs of the little guy, and have elevated themselves above everyone else... so they want everyone else to get more and more dependent on them for everything so they can control people.... 
I agree, that there are people that are decent in every walk of life...... live and let live.... but today the "alternative lifestyle" people seem to think that they are the only ones that should be heard and they are owed a living by everyone else.  Stay out of my space, I will stay out of yours.... but do not force me to like what you do or promote it.....there is too much intrusion into people's private lives.... and to try to take God and religion out of everyone's lives is wrong.  
The lawlessness is a sign of the times.... lack of respect for others, for right and wrong, because there is no morality being taught... there is no respect for others in any way.... it is considered wrong to work for what you get....it has become the age of self centered entitlement.... it is all about "me".... gimme gimme gimme......
And that comes from a lack of personal self respect......

Home from testing, going in to get a shower and wash my hair.... then sit and pack the samples to go out tomorrow.... PT in the morning then heading up to the farm 125+ miles away to be there ready to test by 1 p.m..... it will be a long day, but it makes no sense to come home from PT then turn around in less than an hour to go back in that direction to go to work.  So I will take everything with me in the morning, and stop at a Goodwill or something to do a little browsing... find a few books, and have some lunch, and go to work.... 

Windy and partly cloudy and chilly most all day.  Testing went fine....


----------



## CLSranch

Ridgetop said:


> Am I getting paranoid?


No but one quote I like " Just because your paranoid doesn't mean your not being watched.


farmerjan said:


> I agree, that there are people that are decent in every walk of life...... live and let live.... but today the "alternative lifestyle" people seem to think that they are the only ones that should be heard and they are owed a living by everyone else. Stay out of my space, I will stay out of yours.... but do not force me to like what you do or promote it.....there is too much intrusion into people's private lives.... and to try to take God and religion out of everyone's lives is wrong.


Amen. I'm bothered from simple commercials and newer t.v. shows, that force a view. I've had gay friends for a long time but why is it "wrong" to have a show or commercial with straight couples for my kids to watch. That's why half of our viewing is pre 1980.
 Every body today feels intitled to something for doing nothing. Your not next in line for the queen of England shut up leave, me alone and earn your keep.


----------



## Mini Horses

I want them to stop paying to stay home!   Stop $300 a week to be unemployed....pay 3 workers earning under "xxx" $100 per week supplement.   There are "hiring now" signs everywhere!!!!!!   I'm working at 75, those who are younger can get their butts in gear!  It does a body good.


----------



## Baymule

I still feel safe here, but there are places in the big cities that I’m not interested in going to. Heck, I don’t want to be in any big city. There is crime of opportunity out in the rural areas in the county, people go to work and no one is home all day, thus opportunity to break in and steal. We have no problem, house is 200 feet off the road, gate across the driveway and big dogs that race to the gate to bark.

Texas is a law and order state. Our capital, Austin, made noise about defunding the police and our Governor Abbot passed a law that any city that tried to defund the police would have their sales tax funding cut off. So that defund the police idea fizzled out. Texas is now passing a law that allows a right to carry-without a permit. Criminals do it anyway, make it legal for the rest of us.

I don’t know how good, law and order people can stand to live in these states that are bastions of stupidity where criminals have all the rights and law abiding citizens have none. Vote with your feet. Leave.


----------



## farmerjan

Morning all.  More craziness with the new "gas shortage" problem here due to the hacking of the computer stuff controlling the pipeline that has shut down at present.  As I related in the Coffee thread... prices here jumped over $.40 a gallon of regular.....one station was still 2.83 last evening and then 10 miles south, they had gone up to 3.29 and the one station (a PILOT with 10 or 12 pumps) had all the gas lanes closed off because they were out and the 3 other stations were 3.29.... Same price as the diesel  fuel.  

Cloudy, drab and dreary out.  Possible few showers but then supposedly clearing off and mostly sun this afternoon and tomorrow with more showers maybe coming in.  

The horse is supposed to get picked up today to go to the breeder so that will end that chore.  She's not a bad older mare...glad the younger one was picked up a week ago.... but it will be nice to not have to go there. 

Got to pack the samples from yesterday afternoon.... get the meters and hoses and sample bottles for the owner sampler farm and the bottles for the farm I am going to test this afternoon .  Going down the hill to see about loading a load on the truck.  It can go under the carport overnight and I can unload it tomorrow.  Then the plans are to empty the freezers and load the cooler chests on the truck to bring up and put in the freezers here in the next couple days... get them cleaned out and ready to be moved.  Then DS can move them when he can get to it one afternoon.  They are both going out in the building out here.  

I need to get with the rest of my farmers, and see what their plans are for testing.  

DS was supposed to move some cows to pasture yesterday... haven't heard anything.  

Got a load of clothes in the washer to hang in a little bit.  Should dry and all if the sun comes out like forecast... and from what the radar is showing. 

Nothing much else going on.  Got to get something done.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday evening.  Sunny but not a great day for me overall.  I have been having a little bit of a problem with frequency of trips to the bathroom.... yeah, suppose to be a thing with older females somewhat.... Turns out I have a UTI  that is really raging... the burning was unbelieveable and when the urge hit, I had 3 seconds to get my britches down.... WHAT a PITA..... went to the urgent care right up the road this afternoon as I was hurting.... no question about it.  Got the prescription filled and they will run it for cultures but hope this is all it is.  
I have been hurting big time.  Hopefully by this time tomorrow I will be feeling a little better as it starts to work.  Have no idea why or where or how I got it.... haven't done anything different.  Thought at first it was a change to this water here... hadn't changed any soap, clothes washing soap, nothing.  Finally couldn't take it.  I had been drinking more cranberry juice and thought maybe I had gotten too acidic in my system.... 
Kinda glad that I at least know the basics... if I don't hear anything in 48 hours then the lab tests on the specimen didn't show anything "terrible".....

Got the samples packed and sent off but did not get the clothes on the line.  Tomorrow morning I hope.  The rain chances have deteriorated to less than 20% so I will get them out.  
Then time to get back to the other house.  Was gone testing on Tuesday, and then yesterday afternoon that was very miserable, even though the actual herd is not a bad one to do.  I did get the meters and sample bottles and all dropped off at the other farm after testing, and they are supposed to be testing today and tomorrow morning so will wait for a call.  I could not have managed to go to the other house today if my life had depended on it.  

Hope to be getting back to getting things done starting tomorrow.  Weather was nice out today and I just could not go out and enjoy it.  
Got to get some lawn mowing done too,but there was no way I could sit on the mower the last few days....

Tomorrow's another day.....a better day I hope.


----------



## Baymule

Mix 4 tablespoons of baking soda in a quart of water, keep in refrigerator. Put 2 tablespoons in a glass of water and drink it twice daily while the UTO is so bad, then once a day until UTI is gone. BJ gets that once in awhile and the baking soda usually clears it up. He wound up in the hospital a few years ago with an antibiotic resistant UTI and it took sever days of super duper antibiotics to get it under control. Since then we use the baking soda at the first hint of a UTI.  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you're feeling better!  

Mom used to get those a lot...your memory gets out of sorts during them, oddly. So while she didn't know she had one, I could tell.  Worse than where'd I put my keys?  More like keys, what keys?   A confused state.....

Nice you found some freezer goodies.  Less shopping!  You still need to get a stove to cook?  Know you were looking.  Now that you are in your house, that kinda moved up the list.   👍   Just think...you have only a few more trips to the stone house!!  Then life begins .... Get set up, moved around and plan for Fall.  Push yourself outa that stone pit!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Morning.  Better morning than the last few days that is for sure.  I am feeling better already with 2 doses of antibiotics in my system.  WOW,  what a relief already.  
I am going out to hang clothes on the line.  It is mostly sunny out there, some high clouds, but now the chance of a stray shower is less than 20%.  
Then a trip down the hill to get to work on things down there...  Haven't heard from the farmer about the samples, so maybe he did not get to test like he had thought. Will play it by ear.....

Knees are really aching the last 2 days too.  Maybe just from everything else being out of sorts???

I am falling apart !!!!!  This getting old sucks....

Hope everyone has a nice day.  I might even be able to stand getting on the mower.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Aging is not for wimps!       You just wait..it gets interesting.

I've been working the garden and I KNOW I will be sore tomorrow...but, will have more to do.  So Aleve and get to it.   That stuff helps me with the sore muscles, which is what I will surely have!!!!  Rake, hoe, lift, toss, walk, grumble.  Can't get mower to start.  Walk behind tiller, waiting on throttle cable, larger tiller no mower to pull.....cuss, cuss!!  Yes, I have!      There's always tomorrow.  . More fun.

The other tractor hydraulic filter came in...need to get that in AM and get those two switched, new fluids, etc.  $100 parts job for my little tractor....glad I don't have those big uns you have!!  This is all I want to worry with.   But done for season for that.  Oil was done last month.  Worked at mower this morning...🤔🤪  Guess I need google now.   I'm thinking plugs or starter issue, in that order as it's the less expensive first.  Already switched out key thing, battery is new and charged; yes, has gas, carb working, fuel flows...damn, mechanics rate of labor charges are looking better! 🤫


----------



## farmerjan

No mower today, not much of anything except got the clothes hung and it got sunnier this afternoon after a cloudy spell mid day.  Clouds in the afternoon tomorrow, so ought to be able to get the clothes in dry.   Stuck pretty close to the bathroom again today but at least not hurting as much.  

Hope I can get things going to get finished up,  down the hill.  I knew I was going to hate going down there once I wasn't sleeping there anymore.  Tomorrow ought to be better.

Aleve does not help me one bit.  Have a friend that absolutely loves it, says it works like a charm for her.  

It costs about $3-500  per tractor when he changes the filters and the fluids and such on the bigger ones.  NOT CHEAP but if you don't service them, a repair can be the $5-10,000 range....

Time to quit for the night and see if I can get some more sleep.


----------



## Mini Horses

True!!  Repairs are costly.   Mine has been good, so far.   This mower is ticking me off!   Found the solenoid....chkg plugs, then that...hope one is the problem so it gets fixed by me.   Need it running to work it.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  Cloudy and dreary out.  50's .  Possible showers but hit and miss... more possibility coming in tonight and tomorrow.  We are getting dry so not unhappy if we get some rain.

Yesterday DS said he wanted to try to get some more cow/calf pairs moved if I could help.  So I went with him and we got about 20 paired up, bull calves banded, all calves given blackleg shots, and sorted out and moved to 3 different places. He had already moved some during the week last week.  The grass is heading out already at the pastures... It came on fast.  He even said we should have gotten them out about 2-3 weeks ago.... I just listened.  
There are still 20 or so that have not calved this spring.  Now we know that there are 2 that are not pregnant.  One calf that he had tagged #5, died a week later, and he never knew who the mother was... One calf was the one that he hadn't caught, then he caught another the next day and then 2 days later the untagged calf was dead, and then we weren't sure if it belonged to my heifer or the tagged one did.  So we had gotten her in and after several days, got her to take the tagged one.  So either hers was the untagged one that died, or the tagged one the next day was hers, and she was just not a very smart 1st time mother.  But she is in the little field/lot with the nurse cow and the calf from DS heifer that prolapsed and died.  They are doing good with their calves and will be going out to pasture soon. 
Anyway, there will be 2 in there that will not be calving since they already calved.  I am not sure why this group is so far behind.... I remember that there was one group of cows that were about 2 months "less pregnant" than they should have been when we checked them.  So that means the bull was  either very slow to get started, or he was shooting blanks for awhile, or just might not have that good a fertility.  Guess we should get them all semen checked this year before we put them out to be sure they are in good condition.  
The 2 that are not pregnant will probably get sold once we figure them out.  We did put the one that we had to pull the dead calf from, and would not take the orphan calf, back out with the bull to rebreed since she is a young cow and this is her first problem.  Can't really blame the having to pull the dead calf,  on her.... sometimes it just happens.  She did fine last year so she gets a pass.

DS put the 18 (?) heifers at the one pasture to get bred.  Some are the red white face and the horned hereford that we had bought for cheap prices back in Jan and Feb that he was going to maybe sell and then didn't.  We need some more spring calving cows so that will work good.  They will get a bull in June/July for calves next  Mar/April which is good.  There are a couple more at the barn that he thought were a little small, one is mine that I think will get put up there as I think she is big enough.  So maybe a few more will go.  Might even see about picking up a few more at the sales if the prices continue to get cheap on these bigger 7-8 wt heifers. Then, if they don't turn out to be what we like, we can sell in the spring next year as breds or young cow/calf pairs.  If it costs say 500 to buy some of these bigger heifers, and figure another 500 to feed for a year, and they get bred and can sell for $1500, or more as they have been this year, we can make some with little "extra work".   That is saying the bred market stays where it is this year.  I have seen some with calves bring in the $15-2200 range but figure $1500 as round figures.  The pasture they eat this summer will cost next to nothing, the silage and hay for the winter will cost more, so you average out at 500 per year cost to keep an animal.  With the prices in the 70-80 cent per 100 lbs, a 700 lb heifer has been costing in the $5-600 range .  So, I might be looking for a few more.... Especially at the graded sales where there are a few odd sized ones that get discounted because they are decent but don't match.... sad for the seller but a fact of the cattle market in this area.  

So I did not get down the hill yesterday.  I   am going down in just a little bit.  I did get the clothes off the line and they were dry so that was good.  I still do not feel 100% but at least not hurting like a few days ago.  May have to take antibiotics longer, they called and said it looked like it might be a bladder infection as well as the UTI.... no wonder I felt so bad.  No idea where or how or why I got it.  Maybe stress with the problems with my father and all up north, trying to get moved, all rolled into one????

Skies are very threatening.  I have a bunch of stuff on the truck to go to the dumpster, and more at the stone house to take.  So I think I will go there first and load more dumpster stuff and make a trip there first, then go back and see if I can get at least one of the freezers emptied.  Cooler chests are there.  Then I can come up here and back up to the front porch to unload and pull it in on a rug, to not mess up the floors, and pull it inside and get the one smaller freezer filled... Then the other freezer out in the building... and it won't hurt to go back and forth with the freezer chests on the truck.  I can back right up to the building here with the truck to unload the chests to put stuff in the freezer out there.  Then they can get the last 2 freezers moved next week and then I can get the chickens out of the freezer at the fairgrounds and into the chest freezer here.... See how much I have the strength and energy for today.  
I have to go pick up the samples at the owner sampler farm too.  Got a farm that wants to wait for next week to test and 2 that I haven' heard from but suspect one will want this week.  Hope so, want to space them out if I can.... 3 days in a row were too much , but then I was really in pain from that infection too.  

One of the "yellow peonies" that I bought myself isn't yellow.... it is white with a really faint whisper of a hint of cream color.... It was the only one with that name tag, so I am suspecting it was mis tagged.  It was not the one I paid the real high price for, so I am going to keep it because it is pretty.... a double white....  I am sure hoping that the high priced yellow one blooms soon and is really yellow.....it has 1 or 2 buds on it.... If it is not yellow,  I will take it back while still in bloom.... and at least see if I can get some money back on it.   The one that is varigated does not look to have any blooms on it this year but is growing good foliage.  I did not pay any more for that one than any other normally priced one, so whatever it is will be okay.

Friend of ours has a younger guy helping him part-time that really likes to weed eat and stuff.  I have decided to get him here to do along the rail fence along the road.... and then I will get the peonies planted along the fence.... into a permanent place for next year.  If he likes to do that kind of yard work, then I will get him to do some of the cleanup of the scrub stuff that the "boxwood guy" didn't do.  Still need to get the stumps ground down.... that is the area where I want to put the concrete pad for the outside wood furnace to go.  And then get some of the wood chips spread around the base of some of these trees to make the mowing easier.  Need to get them done when the cleanup is done so they can smother out more of the weeds and junk.  That is why I want to get the weed eating done and then put down a good base of wood chips and then move the peonies later on when they are done blooming and the weeds will be less if the wood chips have smothered out the stuff along the fence.  

Oh well, one thing at a time.  Got the specially ordered several different varieties of potatoes from Irish Eyes the other day... need to get on the garden too.....wanted to try several different varieties to see what I like and what works/grows good here.  I have the 5 lbs each of Yukon gold, Kennebec and Red Pontiac that I got at the feed store awhile back ;  and then 2 lbs each of  5 different kinds from Irish Eyes.  I figure that each will plant about a row here.  It is pretty sure that we will not be getting any more frost... but since I never get in a rush to get the garden in before Memorial day, it is all fine.  
Haven't had any calls to get any left behind chickens either.  The companies have been picking up all the chickens from what I have heard.... shortages.... GLAD that I got all the ones I did last year even if I was not prepared for them and didn't have a good place for them and lost a bunch.... I still put alot more in the freezer than I would have.  

Time to get my rear in gear....


----------



## farmerjan

@angelinaasmith ,   welcome to BYH.  You have a long LOOOONNNNNGG way to go if you are going to read my journal from the start.... There are lots of others on here too that have journals much more interesting than Mine!!!!!
Start a journal and tell us about yourself or go to the new member part and "answer" the questionaire  so we have an idea of who where etc.  
Glad to have you here.  
You can put your general area in your avatar so we have an idea of what part of the country you are from.  It sometimes help with advice to tailor it to your area.... alaskas advice might not work in Texas haha.... 
What livestock do you have or wanting to have?  Many here have sheep and or goats, some with hogs, many with chickens , many with gardens, some with horses and  some with cattle.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh, Jan....gardens.   😁    Good luck.  If you get rain, please send it here!


----------



## Ridgetop

Send to us too!  We have a 6 acre "dry lot" situation!  LOL


----------



## Baymule

angelinaasmith said:


> hiiii i am new here


Welcome to the forum, delighted to have you here. Why don't you go to the new member introductions and tell us a little about yourself?





__





						New Member Introductions
					





					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Baymule

No left behind chickens? The news claims that more people are buying chicken, restaurants that serve chicken have had an uptick of business, chicken is popular right now. I've got i think 49 out in the chicken tractors, half of those are sold, then split the rest with us and DD. 

I'm really wanting a small slaughter house where we could be inside, air conditioner, sink that is not in my kitchen and most of all a tub CHICKEN PLUCKER! Maybe someday..........


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Part sunny then cloudy day.  Got about 10 sprinkles....so far....not looking like we are going to get much out of this either.    Temps in the 60's and very low 70-71....

Went to the farm and got the samples and did their computer work.  Printer still not wanting to print.... so I stopped on the way home to see if Walmart had a cheap printer... nothing in stock.  Staples naturally doesn't have any cheap ones, and if I am going to pay for a new one that is over 100 then it is going to have fax as well as everything else.  Staples has a bunch of office chairs that are discounted... like one that was $229  down to $89.... but really liked one that is $179.... I hate the one I have, it was given to me, and not real comfortable... I like one that sits upright fairly straight, up to about the middle of my head in the back.... never knew there were so many.... most were not very comfortable to me.
So, in the process of talking to the guy,  I am going to take my computer and printer in tomorrow morning after PT and see if they can figure out why the printer won't print when everything looks right.  Said it ought to cost in the $40-50 range.... the cheapest new printer @ Walmart is like 39 or something.  No Fax on that of course.  I explained that I only wanted this to work for another year or so, because I wanted to retire and then would have one at home and would upgrade to a newer one because this was windows 7 .... but that I didn't want to have to buy a new one and then take it into the dairies and such.  I just needed the computer to talk to the printer and for the printer to go back to printing....

Texted my farmer where I get the milk, and will stop there on the way home after the PT and then going to Staples.  Also called my father for his Birthday today and talked a few minutes, then he got another call on call waiting and said he had to go.... he gets like that sometimes.... then texted another farmer about testing.

Then went to the stone house on the way home, and loaded a bunch of boxes:  6 boxes (dozen) of pints of applesauce I did a few years back;  2 big boxes that hold jelly jar sizes of jars,  8 and 12 ounce.... they were from Wintergreen where I worked YEARS AGO.... I think they held 36 "water goblets"  and when we got a whole new bunch for banquets, and they were going to throw them out, I scarfed the boxes.  A couple other boxes of stuff.... filled the back of the car on top of the meters and hoses that I had picked up at the farm.   I knew if I came to the house first to unload I probably wouldn't go back down there... but that is one more small trip.  I hope to go by there again in the morning after I get the milk and load up some more stuff.... I might get the meters and hoses unloaded in the morning before PT if I can get going early enough. 

As soon as I hear back from the farm about testing, it will determine my getting the stuff out of the freezers. Maybe do one trip tomorrow...  I just have not felt up to it the last few days.  
Temps are supposed to really warm up, and I have a bunch of buckets and all that need washing out here... and some canning jars that are full of real old stuff that need to be emptied and washed out too.  Plus some of the decorative popcorn tins that come out at Christmas time, that I want to wash out good and then use some as "garbage cans in the house and some to store some things on the shelves.  Some of those tins down there to bring up and some other stuff that needs some scrubbing out.  So want to get a bunch here to do on a real warm day.  Plus it will be nicer to get the freezers washed out if it is not so cold out too.  I hope to make at least 2 trips tomorrow....see how the knees do after PT.  Never got to the dumpsters so will take the truck tomorrow for at least one trip, dump what is on it and hopefully get the 2 cooler chests filled with frozen stuff.  I have to sort it and organize it.  I have a couple boxes to use to put in the freezer, but might go by tomorrow and see if there are any good ones at the cardboard dumpster.   I find the ones that the cartons of cigarettes come in are a good size and the right length/depth for the size of the shelves... the one freezer I have to cut them a little shorter, but the other one they fit good on the shelves.  So easy to organize and then toss them when they get crummy. 

I think I have finally gotten some "oomph" to get some things going again.   I have not had much before now.  I do need to get on the lawn mowing too again... and since we didn't get the rain, and even if we get a little bit, I need to water the trees again real good and the rose bush... trees have leaves coming out pretty decent, rose is not real great, but not dead.....need to water the peonies too.   See how much I can push myself to do tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Jan, to water the trees, get 5 gallon buckets, drill a 3/16” hill in the bottom and fill with water. put a brick or rock in the bottom to keep them from blowing away when empty. 
This will water the trees slowly so that the water soaks in and you know it got a good drink.


----------



## rachels.haven

I second that method. It works smarter, not harder and is a perfect way to water those developing hopefully deep root systems.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the tips on watering the trees.  Might have to just get a couple of 5 gal buckets with cracks because they are hard to come by here lately.  But I have been running the hose and literally soaking them until the water doesn't "sink" into the surrounding soil.... plus I have the soaker hoses that I am going to put on them now... a ring around each tree with the hose.... and then let them have it for a few hours at a time since they don't run very fast....Used to use them in the other garden and haven't used them for several years.  I would let the garden get the water for about 4-6 hours with the hoses and it seemed to really get soaked in deep and I could go another week or more before them needing any watering if we didn't get any rain...They were mulched real good though also . 

Back here for a little bit to change clothes and all.  Earlier,  I put the computer,  printer and samples that I packed, into the car.  Did not unload the meters and hoses before I left.  Went to PT and was really sore before and a different sore after.  He said that the infection from the UTI, which came up in conversation when he asked how my week had been since I was there last week.;   can also cause more ache and joints hurting because it acts on the body in many ways.... and that older people who get a UTI can also get disoriented like they had dementia.... common side effect.... No wonder I have felt so out of it.

Anyway, left there, and went to Staples.  The young man that I met there,  got on the computer and did a whole bunch of erasing stuff, and uninstalling things, then some new updates,  and a whole bunch of other stuff..... AND  WAA LAA.... computer is talking to the printer and it printed.   Took about an hour or more.... in the meantime we were talking and come to find out he is also a "conservative" who thinks that the gov't is way too intrusive.... we were on the subject of cell phones, and that there were alot of things that I could do on a smart phone and I said, nope, real old fashioned flip phone.... then went to what might be a good computer for me in the future as this windows 7 is obsolete but that I did not want to replace with a nicer, new one to take in the cattle barns.... and he says he would like to become more self sufficient and have a place with some acreage to grow his own food... his grandparents had a small farm..... So naturally I told him about BYH and SS and that we were a bunch of "homesteader type" self sufficient people.... and gave him the websites.... he also is very against the Covid vaccine which I was really intrigued by since he is probably late 20's.... we talked about that too and after we got the printer all figured out, went on the byh and ss sites, and should him the info that @Beekissed had posted with the graph, and the article that @texas lisa had posted about it and he said he was not convinced that this whole thing was not contrived and forced on us to control things in the fututre,... and what if there was anything to the "conspiracy theory"  of it possibly causing sterility or other problems down the road....

He said windows 7 was the best operating system they ever came out with... and XP was the best of it's time.... 98 also real good, and it was s shame that windows would not support 7 anymore... Said that vista was a bunch of crap, 8 was worse and the fixes in 8.1 were barely better... and that they did not do enough to bring 10 up to the quality of 7 .  He said there are alot more safeguards on the Chromebooks, but that they have limitations, and do not need updates like the windows systems do....I was asking about all the different things out and what would be the best way for me to go.

One thing he said is that not to get a touch screen laptop... the screens are not the quality of say a smart phone... too "soft" and that they will get to the point where they will think you are touching them if you have touched the same spot constantly over time, and then the whole system will have to be disabled or you won't be able to use them.... and the girl at the one farm I test has one and she had it through college, and now it won't work with the touch on certain spots and gets hung up..... interesting insight.

Talked about a desk top, but that I could plug in the laptop to a bigger screen and use it and that it would still be portable.... and after realizing that I took this laptop with me to the hosp and rehab for the ankle.... and that I will want to have one with me after the knees and rehab... may very well go with a new laptop.  He said the thing is that there are too many hackers and even the companies, tracking everything you do and selling the info, so older systems like mine that are not supported do not get updates and  such... so any bank info and stuff like that are at the mercy of the thieves out there..... and you are being tracked all the time....

Got some good insight.  Also tried out the chairs again, and decided to get the one that I really liked..... got a 10% discount by buying the 3 yr warranty which covers even the stitching coming undone/ripping..... the wheels/casters you name it;  and having them put it together.... so I just said, do it.  I will go get it on Friday although it will probably be ready tomorrow afternoon.  Not going to make a special trip and figured I would be back in there by Friday for something....
He also showed me and gave me the links to set a virtual/fake e-mail... that will connect directly with my e-mail... so I can get away from all the stupid stuff in my e-mail.... which is why I don't go through it much because I only delete 2/3's of the stuff.... and he can teach me how to do things like put "links" in my posts and things.... they do it at Staples, but that if I wanted to contact him through his e-mail, he could help me if I had questions.  
Also said that most of the time the computer companies came out with "new models" in like June and July on normal years... and that I might be able to find a nice "older model" computer after the new ones come out.  Like "leftover car and truck models" when the new cars come out in the fall.....

All in all a very good morning with that.   I printed the reports the farmer wanted that I couldn't print yesterday, and went the extra 15 miles north to the farm and dropped them off..... then came down and went to the farm and picked up my milk.  Then stopped and dropped off the samples,  and came here.   I did not go to the stone house because I realized I did not have a cooler to keep the milk cold.  
I poured the milk into the glass jars I use in the fridge, and brought the computer and printer in the house, and changed my clothes and am going down the hill in a few minutes.   My knees ache and I needed to get them up for a little bit.  Need to take some more stuff to get the hurt tamped down a bit too. 
Haven't heard from the farm yet about testing.... sure would like to do him tomorrow or Thurs aft.....thought I would leave the meters in the car until I heard since I will need them and a bunch more.   But if I don't hear from him today, I will probably go on and take them out.   Of course then you know he will want Thursday....
Murphy's Law...

It is  partly sunny and nice, mid 70's.  Clouds off and on,  still a 30% chance of showers but the radar does not  look like it will get to us.  Then warming the rest of the week to near 90 by the weekend????


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a sit down break.  I have done some stuff, got one more load of boxes here and went through some more stuff.  Sat for a bit and put the garden cart together I got when I went to NC to the dr appt.  Knees are aching.  It wasn't too hard to put it together.... sits a bit higher than I would have liked, but the smaller one would not hold enough;  dumps right over all the way.   Pretty nifty.  
Put the hose on the tree when I got here with the stuff on the truck. Let it run a 1/2 hour and ground is quite soaked.  Switched to the other tree, finished putting  cart together.  Changed to the 3rd tree and went and weed eated around the couple of peonies that they left here in the yard, and then unloaded the stuff off truck and that was another 1/2 hour so turned it off for now.  Came in, got a drink, and will give myself a 1/2 hour break , got a drink and took some more IB to try to take the edge off and am going back down the hill for a second load.  
Went to the pasture earlier and checked the cows.  They needed mineral and DS had left the gate open the other day between 2 pastures, then they came up and went out the other gate,  and a couple had been out around the barn up there.  The driveway is long and gate closed at the end, so they weren't going far, they would have gone into the hayfield before the long trip down to the road,  but he wasn't sure if they were all back in.  So I went up and counted, put out more mineral, and didn't see any in the other field that he left the gate open to the barn, gate was closed between the fields,  in case someone was still out.  Didn't see anyone.  
Then swung by and checked the heifers in the pasture close to there.  He had the count right, but there are 2 there that the numbers don't match his list.... and 2 on the list that I did not see.  I think he just wrote them down wrong.... 
Went from there to the dumpster with the truck and then from there to the house and loaded that load.  
I think I am going to see about moving a few things and get to the freezer and get one emptied, then bring the cooler chests full, back up here on the truck.  If I can get the freezers both emptied in the next 2 days, that gives him some leeway to get some help to get them moved.  Making a "pile" of stuff to go to the dumpster from there too.  
But if I get the freezer chests on the truck, filled and brought up here, then I can work at getting the stuff sorted and put into the freezer here this evening and be able to take a sit down break if needed.  

Sun and warm this afternoon, mid 80's.  

Break time is over....


----------



## farmerjan

Been a little busy this eve..   Went down the hill and was going to get the 2 freezer chests on the truck and start emptying the chest freezer for starters.  BUT, my so very "considerate" ignorant landlord.... or his son..... had mowed and weed eated and got the freezer chests all full of grass and crap.... and the hoses are all at the new house so no good way to wash them out.... no brushes or anything there.... so they will have to come back up here and get washed out before I put any frozen packages in them.    Needless to say I was not happy.
 So I loaded up some more stuff and brought it up and backed the truck up to the carport.  Then I took the car, and went down and got odd ball stuff out of the inside of the house, like some lamp shades, pillows... and filled up the back of the car and came back up.  So that was 3 loads, none of them huge, but manageable with the knees.  I will unload the car tomorrow. 

 I had a little time, so I unloaded the truck and put some stuff on it to go down to the dumpster.  Have some "packing peanuts" and other stuff that I will drop at the mill for them to reuse to pack things he ships out.... and a couple things that need to go to doug's barn.  Then I will go to the house and load some more for the dumpster with what is on there, and go get rid of that.  Then work on some more sorting there.  I will have to bring the freezer chests up, there won't be much room but will bring up what I can fit with them. Being a small pickup, and with the tool box on the back, there is not alot of room in the back... Then come here and wash them out and put them on the truck to dry in the sun and then make a trip back down there.  Really would like to get one load of frozen stuff out and brought up here.  We'll see how things go.  

It is still pretty decent out , temps not real cold.  Down to about 50 so cool, but tomorrow will be warmer.  

Allergies have been giving me some grief this evening.... The locust trees are blooming so that is part of it, and the orchard grass fields are heading out and that is a bigger part of it.

Talked to the farmer friend, about the guy who works for him sometime, and he has things to keep him busy to the first of the week, so maybe Monday to get helper to work for me doing some weedeating and such.  If he does the weedeating all along the split rail fence, then I will get him to haul chips and smother the grass all along it too.  Got one post to replace that is rotted off, will see if he can do that too.  Then as soon as things are done at the other house, get some electric netting fence up to move a couple of calves here.....
I have got to get the grass mowed... maybe do that tomorrow inbetween trips down the hill, when I need a sit down break....

Time for a hot shower to wash the dirt off and get off the knees for the night.


----------



## Baymule

You can’t get away from that landlord fast enough. Gheesh. Giving him the key will be a day for celebration. Then you will have the summer to do all that you normally do, plus get ready for the fall when you have your knee surgery.  

Has the dandelion syrup helped with allergies?


----------



## farmerjan

I hadn't seen much improvement in the allergies with the dandelion syrup, although they did seem a little less intense.  But then I got that uti and stopped taking it since the antibiotics often counter any type of supplements you take by killing all the good stuff in your gut.  So, tomorrow is the last dose of antibiotics... I am not sure if it is completely gone though.  Guess if I have any relapse, I will have to go back to the dr and get something.  I am not trying to be negative, and hope this is it.  
The allergies get pretty intense this time of year.... and I know it is the orchard grass. Always hits right at first cutting. With no rain to settle some of the pollen, it will be worse the next few days.

Going to go water the peonies and take the weed eater around the porch and stuff here as the grass is taking over.  Need to get on the grass mowing here too.  There will be plenty for the other guy to work on next week if he comes to work. 

Got to get going and go down the hill and do a dumpster run and get the freezer chests. Get the car unloaded too.  
Sun is out and 60 already.  Going to be a "beautiful summer type day"....  Waiting on the allergy pills to kick in before I go outside and get into the pollen.  The eyes seem to get it the worst.  Won't mow for another little bit.


----------



## farmerjan

Nearly noon.  Have had an interesting morning.  Just as I am getting ready to go out the door, get a phone call....there are cows out up where I was checking cows yesterday and counting...where DS thought there might still be a cow or 2 out that I left the one gate open.... So, there are 5 cows 4 calves out along the road near the "road gate " at the end of the road up into this pasture.  They are headed to the corn field across the road....So I said that I would be up there in a little bit.... Finished getting shoes and all on, headed out, got in the truck and up the road.  Get right to where I am going to lose reliable service.... get a call;  it seems that they have tracked down the owner... I had said in the earlier call that I was pretty sure they weren't ours since we didn't have double yellow eartags in the cows, but once in awhile we will buy a cow with yellow ear tags..... and that the cows had been missing for several days and another neighbor had seen them in the woods, right next to the place we rent.  Thought they were ours..... so they must be the ones that had been up around the barn where DS saw the manure and thought there might still be one of ours out....
I offered to go help but the guy who called me said that the owner said that they thought they would be able to get them right up the road to a catch pen, and I said to call if they needed me.  People have helped us get some in, so we try to help others..... you never know when it is going to be your SOB's out....

Turned around from there and went on to the stone house.  Got a bunch of stuff loaded on the truck to go to the dumpster.  Went there and got rid of it, and then a friend came in so talked to them a few minutes.   Then stopped at the mill on the way back, dropped off a couple boxes of the packing peanuts.  Came on back to the house, met the one guy I got the big bunch of meat birds from last year.... he said he had some go out  a couple weeks ago, and one house had alot left.... but he didn't think that they had been very good, and didn't call me.... I told him that if they get outside on the grass, the ones that are so-so in the houses often really do better.... he said he should have called me.... But he has more coming in the 28th of this month... they will be going out right around the 4th of July... and he will call me.  I will also put it on my calendar and call him the end of June to stay in the loop.... If I got them early July... I would have them for 4-6 weeks when the fall poultry swap comes along, so they would be a real good size to take for butcher size.  HOPEFULLY, it will work out for then....

So, I loaded the cooler chests, and some other things I could fit, and am back at the house.  Going to unload the few things and get the chests washed out.... but I forgot to take something and the knees are aching.  Just took some stuff, got a drink, and will go out in about 10-15 minutes as soon as they calm down a little. Did put the 2 1/2 gallons water on the peonies, filled the jugs again... will water them again since that did not by any means give them enough to soak them.  Want to really soak them good so they last for a few days.  There are holes in the bottoms of the containers so a good soaking will be good and not waterlog them.  Also used the weedeater around a few things but more I want to do around these plants.  Next:    Get the chests washed out, stuff off the truck.  Make some lunch.... then go back down and hopefully get stuff out of the freezer..... at least it won't hurt to work with the cold stuff since it is getting really warm out there already.


----------



## farmerjan

Waiting on some chili to heat since it is in the fridge and I am hungry.  

Was a real nice day all day.  A little warm but not really hot.   Got the few things off the truck and got the cooler chests washed out.  Decided to eat a sandwich and then mowed the lawn.
  It was V-E-R-Y  S-L-O-W  going since it is several weeks worth.  Took quite awhile but got the same area done I did the last time.  Weed eated around the 2 peonies and the "piece" of rose bush, in the front.   Mowed a path out to the peach trees to make it easier for me to get out there and got a piece of "plastic" baler twine around the shaft I guess, cuz it started to make noise, and smoke so the belts were slipping real bad.  Quickly turned off the mower part and decided that it was time to quit.... I will get the jack out and see if I can jack it up enough to reach under and get the twine off.... if that is what it is but I think so.  There was a piece of the heavy blue twine off a big sq bale that we had used to help unload the trees and hold them straight when we filled in  around them and I saw it then didn't see it and think it got caught and wound up underneath.  

I took a 4 gal bucket of water out to the rose bush and I see a couple of little tiny green leaves starting to come near where the other leaves all died off from when I moved it.  The stems are still mostly all green... These leaves are at the end of the one stem, so I will not do any trimming or cutting back.  Let whatever will grow, help to feed the roots and hope they get a good "foothold" and then this winter when all the leaves are dead, cut it back good so it will be able to put new growth into a smaller plant for next year.  
The 2 peony plants they left here ;  1 was complete, the other they dug and transplanted but must've missed  a small eye or two;  both have a couple buds on them ready to bloom.   The ones that I moved  here have a bunch of buds about ready to bloom.... one of the supposedly yellow ones I bought that bloomed,  is almost done... still really more white than anything.  The other yellow one has a real tight bud on it.  The one that was supposed to be like a varigated white with red splashes, is growing good but no buds this year.  I would like to move them all along the split rail fence in the front after I get the weed eating done and give the wood chips a chance to smother the weeds and all.  Won't do anything with them until after the growing season anyway.  

The rhododendron in the back along the deck is in full bloom right now.  Pretty.  Have decided that I will move that early blooming bush with the little white flowers down along the property line as it is thick and spreads and will make a better screening bush.  Flowers don't last long and then is just a big bush.  That and the forsythia will help along the road/property line for next year even though they will get a severe pruning in the process.   

Allergies  have been rough today.  Still have watery itchy eyes... I washed them with a cold wet washcloth when I came in a little bit ago.  Nose running like a drippy faucet.  But I really needed to get the lawn done.  

So, I did not get back down the hill, but am ready to get into the freezer tomorrow.  I think that I will go down in the morning and start on that.  Hope to get them done in 2 trips.... then I can get real serious with more cleaning/sorting and have things ready for DS to get moved when he can get some help... freezers and kitchen cupboards.  Have the space in the kitchen for the one  "spice" cupboard that has LOTS of shelves;  and a wall in the DR is "empty" so can put one or 2 there. They will come in the house for now anyway.  

Staples called and left a message that the chair was put together.... and I forgot about the clothes at the cleaners so will try to fit in a trip for them tomorrow.  Been making a list.   Then I can get the computer moved into the LR at the corner desk and have a chair that I can sit in and be comfortable. And the floor mat I ordered for it, for the hardwood floor, came today too....I have one for putting on a rug, but all those little thingy's sticking down (so it stays put on the rug) ,  would just tear up the wood floor.   Then I can get the short bookcase I have been using in the bedroom, for a makeshift desk,  cleaned off and out of the way. 

Got to get in the shower and see if I can wash off all the pollen that must still be on the clothes and my face and all.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice sunny morning.  I need new batteries in the indoor-outdoor recording thermometer since the outside temp has not changed in 2 days.  Weather forecast says mid-upper 80's today.  

Had a horrible night, allergies had me totally stuffed up.  How can your nose drip and yet be too stuffy to be able to blow it???????  I am really paying for the lawn mowing yesterday.   It is still really stuffy this morning.  Took a different allergy med this morning....cannot remember the one that gave me the best solution last year.  The one that I thought to have had the best luck with last year doesn't seem to be helping much at all this year.  The eyes are itchy already/still....  

Knees are not happy today either.  I think it is going to be a rough day.   Took some stuff, so hope it kicks in soon so I can start out not hurting too bad.

Got a load of clothes in the washer ready to hang.  Wash cloths and such.  Will get them hung so they will be dry by this afternoon.  
Leaves on the trees are pretty still this morning.  Kinda strange to not see a breeze.  Hope we get a little breeze since it really helps to make the clothes softer/fluffier.  

Time to get out the door, hang the clothes and hopefully breathe so I can go down the hill and get on the freezers. 
Want to try to finish the weed eating around the flowers here so that I don't have to worry about them getting mowed down by accident.  Then hand weed around the plants.  They are mostly the ones I brought up from the other house and stuck in the ground next to the carport.  Get them through this year then make decisions where their more permanent homes will be.  I really think a bunch along the long split rail fence along the road.  But need to smother out the weeds there first.  Then I can go out and try out my new cart and load up a load of the chips to put around the plants for this year.  If it continues to stay dry, the mulch will really be welcome by the plants. 

Just realized I did not unload the misc stuff out of the car the other day.... oh well, that is not the end of the world.  Get that done too.  I have some stuff still in the hallway so have to get it cleared out so I can bring the freezer chest in that way to the inside freezer, pull it down the hall on the rug to not scratch the wood floor. 

Hope it is  a nice day for everyone else.


----------



## Ridgetop

You have been busy.  I don't know how you can keep going with your knees so bad.  You are an inspiration to me!  Whenever I start to think that we should just quit and go into a condo on a golf course I read about all you do and figure there is still life ahead of us.  We just go slower and rest more!


----------



## farmerjan

Some days @Ridgetop  I am ashamed of how little I seem to get done.   I just want to lay on the bed and read and not put my feet...then knees.... down to stand on them. 
Luckily today is NOT a do nothing day.  
Yesterday, Friday, I was still feeling the effects of the allergies/lawn mowing.   I did get the car unloaded, and the clothes hung out.  Went to town to pick up the chair and got the dry cleaning.... still a spot on my wedding dress.   I did not like the guy I went to so just took them and left.  Maybe I can get it out with something myself.  But I wanted them clean to put away.   Went to Walmart since it was close and got the "shoe goo" to use on the bottom of a couple pair of sneakers that are peeling off some of the tread.... got a couple other odds and ends on the list and came home.  Never did get down the hill.  
So last evening I got all the sneakers "glued" and got a box unpacked.  Not alot of progress. like I should have gotten done.  Was stuffed up terrible last night.  

Got up this morning feeling ALOT better.   Have made 2 trips down the hill.... got 2 more freezer chests to unpack now.  Didn't have enough tape to put the couple boxes together,,, it was down at the other house.  So on the first trip back up, I swung by the cardboard dumpster and found a bunch of nice sized boxes.  Brought them here and that is when I realized that I had no tape left.  GRRRR.  1 freezer chest unloaded in freezer.  Brought the other in the house.  Then took the empty one and some stuff to go to DS barn, dropped that off and went down the hill again.  Filled the big freezer chest again... and got the vacuum to bring up here to do the floor in the LR so I can get the desk and corner computer thing set up.  I am seriously thinking to make some other changes since they take up so much room.   I had alot more room in the other house..... but for now it will be crowded but bearable.  Brought up some other odds and ends stuff too.  
So the one freezer chest in here will probably all fit in the smaller upright.  Food that needs to be eaten sooner rather than later.  The other freezer chest will go out in the upright in the building.  Tomorrow I will go down and get the rest out of the upright, and some more out of the chest freezer, already brought up a bunch out of it on the first trip.... and fill the upright in the building.  The turkeys in the chest freezer will have to come out when he is going to move it as they are too big to fit in the upright.... 27 and 34 and 38 lbs.....

So, the project now is to get the 2 freezer chests unloaded this evening, after I tape together a couple of boxes to group stuff in.  
Already got the laundry off the line and folded in the basket.  It was cloudy/hazy all day today... but no rain.  Looks like some places north of here might have gotten hit or miss showers.  I am going to put up the windows on the truck and car just in the off chance though....

Measured a smallish corner in the utility room and a cabinet I already emptied and brought here will just fit there.  So that is going to be the "linen catchall closet for the bathroom.  Light bulbs and all that sort of stuff.... There is not enough room in the bathroom vanity for many towels or anything like that.  

Then I am going in to work in the LR..... got the furniture polish stuff to wipe down the dust and dirt on the desk and corner hutch.... vacuum the floor and put down the mat for the new chair so it doesn't scratch the floor.  
Had to sit for a bit after getting the stuff and then getting up here and getting in the clothes.  Time to go do some more.  I had to unplug the freezer  because there is some frost on the top and middle shelf.... I left the door closed so the stuff in there won't defrost much but it will start to loosen the frost on the one side so I can get the rest out.  Don't think it will fill more than 1 or 1 1/2 freezer chest with what is in there and the chest freezer stuff.  

Oh, and I went out and looked and there ARE SOME LITTLE NEW LEAVES on the partial rose bush I brought up here   .  So I think I will save it if I keep it watered good.  I will trim off the dead pieces but let it grow however it wants this year then prune it down this winter...

OH another wonderful thing.... The other "yellow peony"  bloomed and it is a real nice YELLOW.... single bloom with a little red in the center..... I am soooooo happy about that.  .
The one bush they left in the front is a pink as it bloomed today and the other partial one they left,  has not bloomed yet.  The ones I transplanted into the big tubs from the stone house are full of buds. 

Okay, time to get the freezer stuff unloaded.  I am making progress today!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

In for the night.  I got the one unloaded and in the freezer here, a couple of boxes taped up and things sorted.  Everything fit that was in the freezer chest except for  some packages of blueberries I had bought on a special at Walmart a couple years ago. There were about 6-8 pkgs in this freezer chest and I knew there were some in the other one so I took them out to the other freezer to get them all together.
  They were marked down to 1.00 a pt container and I took the last 40 + pts so got them for 30.00.  They were on a truck that broke down or something, so were past their prime, , a few were soft but they were really in pretty good shape.  I got them to make blueberry jam and stuff.  Brought them home and remember washing and then vacuum packed them.  Then I think things with the ankle got worse and I had the surgery and all and just never got to them.  I am thinking that smoothies for the summer maybe?  And yes, some jam once I get things here put together. 
 Also found the strawberries from last years' trip to dr, and blackberries that are at the nurse cow pasture that the birds get half of them because the owners don't always get there to get them.  But this year they have game cameras up, so doubt I will go get any so I don't have to listen to them.  Got about 6-8 qts in the freezer... 

So after getting the stuff in the house freezer, backed the truck down to the building... then had to figure out how to get the big freezer chest off the truck without busting a handle.... it's the biggest one that I have seen, like the one @Baymule  bought @Walmart when she went to get her beef.  
Finally put the other freezer chest on the ground so I could slide the big one off the tailgate, onto the other one that was 6-8 inches lower than the tailgate, then scooted it to the end of it and onto the ground which was a bit of a drop but not like all the way off the tailgate.  Drug it in and then got to work sorting the stuff.  Finally got it all sorted, some into boxes and some just on the shelves for now because these shelves are closer together and most of the boxes were about 2 inches too high.  I was getting tired so didn't try to cut them down... just got the stuff on shelves and all.  
Should be able to get most everything else left into this upright except the turkeys.  TOMORROW..... 

Have had enough, I am going in to get a shower and get off the knees.  I need to be able to function tomorrow.  I will probably go down early since the one freezer is off, and get all the stuff up here before it gets too hot.   Thinking I will get it all put into the freezer, then maybe work in the house here for a bit... sit down stuff after I vacuum the LR floor....Not going to get to the dusting stuff tonight;   then go back down later and see about getting some more stuff sorted, and take some more junk to the dumpster....
I am about to the plastic totes that the Christmas decorations are in.  They will come here and go right up to the attic storage.... 
Got a sink full of dishes here that need doing in the morning too.


----------



## Baymule

Almost done. You are so close!


----------



## farmerjan

Back here at new house and taking a lunch break.  Went down and emptied the freezers of most everything except the turkeys.  Got some stuff that looks old that will go to the dumpster.   Also put a couple of small boxes on the truck and came up.  Unloaded and the upright out in the building is full but the freezer chests are empty.   
Vacuumed in the LR area around the desk.  Have to take a screwdriver and loosen the top to stretch it wide enough to try to feed the roll top back into the groove.  Made a sandwich and took some more allergy stuff as I am really feeling it again, and some Ibuprofen for the knees.  I can barely breathe for the congestion.  Blast it anyway.  
So I am going to go in and work on the desk a little and see if I can get it together.  I really think that I am going to put this desk in the yard sale.  It is not an "old"  roll top ... not an antique, and it has had some serious use.  Would make a good desk for a teenager, kids room,  or something like that.  But for the time being, I want to get all the stuff out of the boxes and the drawers back in it and all.   Then will clean/dust the corner hutch and get that  all done.  It only has one shelf and I think that I might see about getting another one or two cut to use in it.  I am not thrilled with it in there either.  Different house, different needs for furniture.  I could maybe put the vcr and dvd player in the hutch too....I am even thinking about the possibility of putting the TV up on the wall instead of sitting on the one coffee table....  Well, get the desk done and work my way around the room.  
I will go back down the hill later on after it cools off a bit. It is 89* out there and the sun is out for a bit. It will most likely break 90 before the afternoon is over.  Clouds pass over then they move on... but tomorrow is 50% chance of the rain.  
Got to go out and switch the hose to the next tree.....been letting them get a good 2 hr soaking with a light flow from the hose.  This way it can sink in real good.


----------



## farmerjan

It is quitting time.  Changed plans a bit.  Worked on the desk a bit and that is the most frustrating thing.  Still not all in the little groove.  I know there is probably a trick to doing it.... I sure haven't figured it out. 

I decided to go out and work on the mower.  The string I ran over and got all wound up underneath  .  OMG,  what a mess. It got around both blades and it was a nightmare to dig out.  Spent nearly  2 hours with it jacked up and working on one side then the other.  Got about all out finally, it works but is "rough" so might be that the belt needs tightening or something.  It won't kick out when you flip the lever, but if you drop the deck it will stop immediately... so something needs adjusting I guess.  But it does run and it does cut so for right now it will do.  Thank goodness but boy oh boy..... I will be VERY CAREFUL of any strings/rope or twine on the ground.  Problem was,  I really didn't see it.  I certainly would not have run over it purposely. 

I was drenched when I got done.  Temps hit 91 here today.  So, I went out and took the weedeater around the peonies and a few other things I don't want to get just mowed down when that other guy gets done with glen and comes here.  But then the battery died and I was just too tired to start with another one. 

All 3 trees got a good soaking.  The forecast is now for 70% chance tomorrow.... some hit or miss, and not necessarily soaking rain but might have some downpours.  Since we are about 2 1/2 inches or more short for the month, it will be welcome.  Some possible Tues then drier Wed/Thurs and now they are saying we are going to most likely have a wet Memorial day weekend.  The original was poss rain Mon clearer Tues and Wed, showers Thurs and Fri and then clearing.... they keep backing it up.  Guess we will take it as we can. 
DS stopped this eve to get the hand cart to use at GF house as she is moving some furniture around....We talked about a bunch of different things and it was good.  Told him that the freezers were empty except for the turkeys and they could go in the freezer chests to move,  and then back in the freezer when it gets up here.   Also said that the 2 kitchen cupboards will be ready for him to move too if he wants to or can move it all at once. 

I did not go back down there this aft/eve... so will go down in the morning.  He won't get to them until Tues or Wed at the earliest.   So, that will work good.  I will spend time tomorrow sorting and stuff.  Got some stuff here to go to the dumpster so will take that on my way.   DS wants to move a few cows out to pasture tomorrow after work if it is not raining too hard.... The few old cows and their calves and a young bull he had bought and then didn't castrate because he kinda liked him.  Didn't know where to put him since the big bulls would beat him up, and don't want him with the heifers.... so he will spend the summer with the old cows and then he can decide what to do with him.  Keep him or band him....Won't matter if the cows get bred because they will be culled at the end of the summer anyway. Unless they do such a fantastic job we can't possibly sell them, but I doubt they will do much more than adequate.  They have no teeth.   If it gets dry, they will go sooner rather than later as the place they will be doesn't have the greatest grass but there are no animals up against any fences and we don't have to worry about stuff getting out as the old cows don't test the fences which are so-so.  Sometimes the calves will go through and get into the woods/with some grass,  next door, but they don't go too far from their momma's. 

So, I am going to go in and get a shower and will have to wash my hair since I was soooo sweaty this aft.  Got the ceiling fan on to cool it off a bit in here.  Might go fool with the roll top (tambour)  some more and see if I can get it in.  It's a B#@$h to try to do by yourself.   Better put up the truck windows in case tonight... already did the car windows when I went by it before.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, looks like some rain out your way.  Hope you get it!  We SO NEED some rain.  We "may" get some here between Thur night and Sat morn....may and not much.  Grass is now crunchy!   Ouch!  Pastures are not good with this.


----------



## Baymule

I hope both of you get some rain. Ours is supposed to stop on Thursday. Then it’s going to heat up and it will be a steam bath. But at least I’ll be able to get back in the garden and plant more stuff. The heat might scorch it, who knows.


----------



## rachels.haven

@farmerjan , you are not lazy, even on bad days. You are doing all you can do. You are doing your best. You are ENOUGH.


----------



## farmerjan

A quick stop for a few minutes after unloading the car.  Glen called this morning and asked if I still wanted the guy to do some weedeating.... I said sure, how soon, and he said in about an hour.  I said good because I had a real miserable night with the knees hurting... and was just getting going... 8 a.m.   So he got here about 9-9:15 and then the guy came a few minutes later... he is using glen's weed eater.  Guy is okay, 30's , not 100%.... but glen says he is decent enough help for stuff like this.  Talked to him a minute and showed him what  I wanted and said I was going to the other house I was moving out of to do some work and would be back in a little while.  Took the truck and went down and loaded a big bunch or boxes, junk, trash.... and the dumpsters were FULL and overflowing onto the ground, so did not leave the stuff.  So I came back up to the new house and took the car and went down and got a bunch of boxes loaded and came up.  Some Christmas stuff, couple other boxes.  Car is unloaded, and am going to take the truck and go dump the stuff because I saw the trash truck at the dumpsters emptying them.  So, I am heading down the hill now, will dump this stuff and then go to the house and get some more while the dumpsters are empty.  Then get some stuff for here and come back and then it will be either raining or time to go to the barn to help DS.

My knees felt like I could not touch them they felt so tender even laying on the bed last night.  Have no idea what the deal was but they kept me up for hours.   Oh well.... they are sore today but I have taken a bunch of stuff to keep it at bay so I can work.  Getting alot accomplished.  

I got the tambour in, and the top back together,  but it doesn't stay in the track.  So. I just put the section back in with the cubby holes and such inside the desk top,  with the tambour in there,  and it will stay like that.  Doesn't roll and not going to mess with it.  Done with fooling with it.  

Gotta go, it is getting cloudier and cloudier, there was some sun earlier... but looking like some serious T-storms or hard rain later so I want to get a little more accomplished today.


----------



## farmerjan

In  for the night.  LONNNGGG DAY.....

Took the truck down and unloaded at the dumpster.  Went to the house and loaded a bunch more old boxes and sorted some stuff and condensed and made a second trip to the dumpsters.  Then went back and loaded a bunch more boxes of Christmas stuff, and a box of canning jars with really OLD stuff in them , and some that the tops had actually rusted and the stuff inside was dried out.  I went through 2 boxes of old food that somehow got stuck in there, and got all the canning jars into one box and dumped the rest of the old food.  Then I came up and went to the barn to meet DS.  I worked on the lists of cows at the different pastures and got a tentative list of who might be coming through the barn to be checked and calves worked. 
He got there and it started to get real dark... I covered the boxes with some plastic I had in the tool box and I went into the barn.  Started to sprinkle, then as he went to get the cows in from the upper lot, it started to rain a bit harder.  By the time he got in the barn, it was raining steady.... then it started to pour as we were running them through the chute... and you could not see out the barn for the solid grey rain.... I mean not see 20 feet away.  Rained like that for about half hour... No wind, just a good old fashioned downpour.   I  preg checked about 10-12 cows... and 2,  I couldn't find anything and both had had their calves sold because they were supposed to be 3 months or so bred and the calves were big enough to go with the groups we had. 

Anyway, so the 2,  I called open and he will sell them..... one was pretty short in my "guestimate" as I am not good when they are less than 4 months or so.... and 2 were probably 4 months, and the rest were pretty well along.... 6 months or so I think.  One was REAL close.... and she got moved right away.... Her calf was supposed to be sold but was a little smaller and was still here, but I had it down as sold so I thought it was gone...so she got moved to the field where the still preg cows are, and one that had a new calf go moved with her... there is one more cow with a new calf up there.... any one that calves in the next 2 weeks, will be going out with their calves to a pasture and hopefully will get bred back fairly fast.  The one that is ready to calve anytime calved the end of July or August 1st week... so she came back in heat and "backed up " her due date.... which is great.  She is getting some age on her though, that could be why her calf was smaller.  Her udder was dried up though, so don't think the calf was still nursing.  Most of these cows have calves on them so they will get weaned off and kept at the barn, and we will move the cows in the next few days. 

He took the 3 old cows and their calves and the young bull he had bought, that I am not impressed with.... to the "old cow pasture"....all 3 of these cows are one and dones.... and turns out all 3 are mine this time.  The one has a real nice steer calf but she walks with a limp and it is not worth her going with a bull to get bred back and getting hurt.  She has a "short" mouth anyway... so pretty old.   The other 2 are ones I bought a couple months ago.... and they ought to do good out on the grass.... calves will eat too and grow .  They won't make me a mint, but they ought to do okay when sale time comes.  The young bull might breed them, but he won't hurt them like a bigger bull might with his weight.... but they will not get preg checked, they will go to the stock yard when the pasture gets short.  Have to see if we can come up with a couple more to go there....DS said he was not near as impressed with the young bull as he was when he bought him, and I said maybe he ought to cut him.... but he decided to put him out there for the summer.... There aren't any cows right up against them so he should hopefully stay put with them. 

DS has been moving cows and calves to pastures and I told him today after making up the lists, that he moved 5 to pastures that will get bulls put in, that were supposed to be raising their last calf this time.... in other words, they were supposed to go with these other old cows ..... I was not very happy when I realized that.  But, he was moving them without me being there and with GF and all.... so not knowing what was going on....
So, if they do okay, and come up pregnant, they will hopefully get put separate in the back lot when they come back from pasture, and their calves get weaned off late this fall..... and then they will stay in one group so they will not get turned out for the summer again.  If they come up open, after being with the bull this summer, then they just get sold like was originally planned.  3 of the 5 are my old cows.....

I came on home and took the plastic off and the boxes got a little wet on the edges.... one was falling apart already so I will rebox the stuff and it will go up into the storage attic.... it is Christmas stuff. 

That was alot today for me with the knees keeping me up most of the night.  I would give anything to take a hot soaking bath.... but I could never get back up once I got down in this tub and it is not near as deep as the clawfoot tub in the other house.  I do miss that tub so much..... I will have one here when the bathroom gets redone since the tub here needs replacing since it is that molded fiberglass or whatever and has the hairline cracks that I used the flex-seal tape on. 

I am sitting in my nice new desk chair and it feels so comfortable.... I'm at the desk since I don't have the corner hutch cleaned up and I have been working on the desk.  Got 2 drawers for the desk completely emptied, and will put them in and then sort through the other drawers and get them better organized. 

I checked the rain gauge and we had 6/10ths of an inch here at the house when it rained this afternoon... It might have come down hard and fast but there was next to no runoff along the roads or anything that I can see.  We really needed it too... Great on the flowers and added to the soaking of the trees.

Speaking of which, there are peaches on the one tree.... The worst shaped one,  that I didn't see many blossoms on and I was so happy to see it get green leaves right off the bat,  has peaches on it.... Not alot.... maybe a dozen or so.... but it has leafed out real good and has not seemed to struggle at all.  The other 2 were full of blossoms and they were really set back with the transplanting....but they do have leaves and this rain will really help them too. They will need more severe pruning in the fall too....
And my little piece of a rose bush has little green leaves in several spots now.... so it must be spreading out some roots. 
The piece of the peony that they left (missed) when they took the plant which they had asked and I said of course you can take it.... has one small bud that is opening and looks to be white...
My yellow one got tattered a bit in the rain today.... the others I have in the pots are FULL of buds.....

Jeremy, the guy that is doing the weed eating, did along most of the rail fence ... except he left some muliflora rose and some other weedy looking thing.... and did all around the 3 peach trees.  Also did the stretch in front of the house along the road where there is no fence.... I still want to put something there.  So now in my spare time I need to take and get some of the wood chips and smother all the weeds along the rail fence so I can transplant the peonies and other stuff there.... Might get some climbing roses to go along it.... they will look nice and  come up every year.... Although if the deer are going to be a problem with the fruit trees, I will put up the 4" woven wire fencing, then could have turkeys in the "orchard" to keep the bugs down too.... and the fence would keep a dog in and that would help keep the deer out....

Still more for him to come do.... probably tomorrow????  All along the house, the deck, the trees and shrubs in the yard... the storage building.... and I will see if he wants to start doing the mulch along the fence with my lawn tractor and the dump cart.

Tomorrow, Tuesday, I have PT in the pool at 10.  Then DS asked if I could go to pickup 5 head that one of the guys bought for him, today,  at the Monday sale in Roanoke.   These will get sold to the other guy that we have been shipping to.   DS and he got an agreement worked out so we are not waiting for our money  so long.... we'll see if it works out. DS said that I may need to start going to the Friday sale regularly and seeing about buying some... and maybe start buying a few more of these "common older cow/calf sets".....the one and dones that no one really wants....We can make a little and it keeps our hands in,  to where we have future contacts....
Hopefully after I get back with the truck and trailer and the feeders, I will be able to maybe go down the hill and get at least one more load in the car if it is rainy....Got to clean out the upright freezer,  that is empty ...... mostly just water and stuff where the frost melted....

Talked to a neighbors' son who is working for a fencing contractor.... to see how busy they are... which they are very busy.... but I want a quote for 1 roll's worth of wire along the property line with the Christmas tree farm so that I can see about getting  some calves moved here to utilize the grass.  I may just get DS to cut it when he comes to do the field just down the road... and then be able to graze if for the latter part of the summer.   I want that 4" woven wire so that it will keep the chickens in and then if I have some sheep or anything, it is more "escape proof" than the traditional 6" woven wire.  I am mostly thinking the chickens....DS certainly isn't going to get to it before winter at the earliest.... my stuff is not high on the priority list like the GF .....

Time to call it quits, and get a shower and see if I can get  more sleep than I got last night.  Not going to get too much more done in here tonight....I want a nice big glass of milk too....


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday evening.  Another long day.  Ached from all the activity yesterday, and finally got going about 8 a.m..  Had to be at PT at 10.  I was sore all through that in the pool.  Not one of my better days.
I had made a call to the dr office because I have a spot on my arm that had a very reddish "ring around it "  like what the pictures for a tick bite for the Lyme  carrying ticks.  They are deer ticks and very small.  I have no idea if there was a tick, never saw one, but again, they are tiny.   The red ring around it was not very big, the whole thing is smaller than a nickel..... BUT.....showed it to DS when we were doing the cows and he said that I probably should get it looked at.  He has had Lyme disease and my mom did too and she had set backs for 5 or more years. 
They said they could see me about 11:30... so got out of PT and went up there.  PA that I saw, she is new there as the one I used to see left that practice, said that it definitely looks like a tick or a spider bite.  At this early stage, blood work would be useless as it takes 4-8 weeks to get into the blood stream.  It is not really swollen, not itchy,  no new aches and pains .... I said they were normal all the time ..... again, BUT..... so she suggested and I have to agree even though I am not in favor of alot of stuff, because of us out in the fields and with the animals, that I am going to take a 2 week course of antibiotics for it..... stop it before it can get a foothold in my blood stream..... If I have any symptoms, weakness, fever, unusual aches, headaches, etc and so forth, to come back in. 
It just looks different than if I had pinched it , or poked it or anything like that.....I am not an alarmist.... but this just caught my attention the wrong way.....

So left there, came to the barn, got the truck and trailer and headed south to go get the 5 head.  They are not ones we are going to resell to that guy, they are to keep for a bit, and hopefully will match up with some we have here to make a bigger pen of calves to sell in the future.  Pretty nice calves really.  Priced right to buy.
Coming back,  wanted to stop to pick up the prescription, but it wasn't ready.  So brought them to the barn, unloaded and got my car;  and then had to go 15 miles back to get the script, so I also did a little odds and ends shopping while waiting, and then on the way back, went to the old house and got a load in the car.  Sky was looking darker, but it passed north of here.  I looked on the radar a little bit ago and it did stay about 20+ miles to the north.  Looks like we might be in line for some tonight again,  though. 

Have not unloaded the car yet of the boxes....wanted to come in and get something cold to drink. 

This was after 5 pm.  No signs of the guy having been here, but I didn't go out in the back to look around the deck and all.  Might not have come since it was so cloudy early, even though it did partially clear off and then got just a lighter grey cloudy.  Have to talk to glen and see what the story is.  He might have needed him today for some stuff... I would like to go out and try a load of the chips along the short stretch of fence right there by the driveway so see if I can smother the weeds and grass so this weed eating doesn't "go to waste".   Not tonight... maybe tomorrow morning?  See how I feel. 

Still have to go down to the house and wash out the upright, and get some more stuff cleaned up.  Got a bunch of stuff that I need to finish up.  Kitchen needs some major finishing up in.... lot of little odds and ends stuff to bring up..... and then the storage building with the fish tanks....

Going to spend some time sorting and condensing some things tomorrow again... and more stuff to the dumpster....

No farms scheduled ... one wants to wait til next week now....have another one scheduled for next Tuesday aft.... and have to find time to do the 500+ cow herd next week too....I texted Geneva as DS will probably be in hay and won't be able to help....I would get my raking/tedding done mid day, but he bales in the afternoon and this test is supposed to be afternoon.   I am hoping she can help next week one afternoon...  I am honestly not missing doing them much.... maybe once I  get the rest of my  "junk" moved , I will have time to miss doing the farms.....I think I am getting ready to give up testing.... but it could just be the moving project has been so time consuming and the knees hurt so much.  Not making any decisions until after the knee replacements and see how I do....


----------



## Mini Horses

I find I am far less interested in going to work when I have a lot of my own things needing my attention!   Plus, older I get the less interested I am in getting up early.   😁 
Still not ready to just quit...slow down works.  👍


----------



## Baymule

You do well to pay attention to those warning signals going off in your brain. I pay attention to those gut feelings that something isn’t right. If it is Lyme, catching it now is the smart thing to do. If it isn’t then no harm done. But that’s too big of an “IF” to ignore.

I agree the moving has dragged you down. Tiring mentally and physically, when you are DONE, it will set you free. Getting your knees done, therapy and recovery will REALLY set you free. At that point you can determine if you want to continue working.


----------



## Ridgetop

Looks like you are almost done with the old house.  You will be able to get more done when you don't have to travel back and forth.  Putting in the fencing is a good idea  Easier to graze the calves than to cut and rake the grass for hay!  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Another day .... hot humid with a quick little shower that the radar was showing to be a real downpour. We had some sun and clouds all day.  
Went down and spent some time sorting through a few more boxes.  It is breaking my heart but I am probably going to throw out about 6 volumes that are about 8 inches thick, of "dictionary reference" books.  The front and back covers are totally no good...falling off the book pages.  They were printed in 1897.....From my grandmothers house and they had been stored in her damp cellar.  The pages look pretty decent though.  It just seems like alot to bring them up here.  Looks like a complete set but the covers are off and falling apart.  

Brought another bunch up here and unloaded the car and half the truck.  It started to sprinkle as I got here, and was enough that I covered the rest on the back of the truck.  I will get to it in the morning then go back down.  Got a bunch to go to the dumpster.  Since it is only a mile away, it is easier for me to take a pickup load on my ranger, and then not overdoing the knees all at once.  Need a couple of good boxes to put some stuff in that are in falling apart boxes.  

The guy did come back yesterday and did most all I wanted done.  The few things I can get ;  and there are some "woody weeds" along the split rail fence  that I will have to take a clipper to cut off.  Glen needs him again, so I am thankful to get this much done.  Really wanted to get the wood chips along the fence, but oh well.  I might try to do some here just to save some of the work in the future.  But finishing up at the other house is priority.  It was just hot today.  Got the ceiling fan on in the bedroom.... found a pull chain that was long enough so I don't have to stand on the chair to turn off the overhead light and leave the fan going.  It works off the wall switch and I had put a longer one on the fan part when I moved in here... I had a neat one with an old fashioned cow scene on it.  But then I needed one on the light too.   Need a ceiling fan here in the LR.  On the list.  
Called the boxwood/tree guy and left a message about the stump grinding... he is supposed to come out Friday morning.... look at the boxwood stumps in the back so that they can get ground down to surface so that when the time comes to do the wood stove base.... and I am going to go with concrete like the friend said he wished he had done.....it is going to go at one end of where the boxwoods were.  Also want that mess cleaned up out front.  Granted he took it off the price before so not like he "owes me" ,  but I want it cleaned out because I want to be able to drive out to the garden or the chickens with the truck along the road side of the maple tree, not on the yard side where I was driving last year. 

Carport has alot of stuff in it.... But some I will be going through over the summer... and there is a bunch of stuff in there that will go in a yard sale.  

Think I will work on the desk drawers for a little bit... clean, put in, and organize stuff as it goes in.  At least for a little bit for now.  

I am not that big a fan of Walmart... but when I was waiting on my prescription, I did a little shopping and they are redoing the stores... taking out most of the cashier lanes for the self serve ones.... and redoing the floors to look like marble... I think they are ugly and they make the store dark as they are a dark grey....almost black.  But there is a BIG section with clearance stuff .... and I bought a replacement toilet seat for here because this one is padded and it has a couple little cracks in it now.... for 11.00 instead of like 17 or 19.00.... and I happened to see a wall mount for a tv.... 69.00 one marked  down to 35 then down to $15.00.... I wasn't sure of the size of my "new used" flat screen... but when I got home it is like 42".... and this wall mount is for 42 to 65" or something.....  seemed like a good deal to me since I am considering putting it on the wall after all.  Supposed to be adjustable for 16 and 24 inch stud spacing....so that trip was productive.  I also bought a couple pkgs of soap for the bathroom, and some more otc allergy stuff to keep here in the cabinet.  

Did the sink full of dishes and 4, gallon jars that I keep the milk in, in the fridge;  so they are ready for the next trip.  I get it in a 2 gallon bucket with a tight lid so don't have to worry about breaking a jar on the travel....
Moved my spider plants outside and the aloe plant.  They need to be repotted but wanted them to get some rain water and it looks pretty good for us to get some more rain for the weekend...I've got several hanging pots to transplant the spider plants into....they are so root bound and so many in each pot that they need to be split up some.... and several pots that I can use for the aloe plant.  

Okay, that's my 2 dollars and 2 cents for the night!!!!


----------



## Baymule

On putting down the wood chips, weeds will come right back, up through the wood chips. I use them a lot in the garden and I lay down cardboard or paper feed sacks first to help with the weeds.


----------



## farmerjan

Mostly sunny out, 64 to start.  Very slight chance of some showers later but much better chance  Friday and over the weekend.  Emptied 2 desk drawers out on the floor and vacuumed them out, and wiped down the outsides real good with the furniture polish.  Then I quit for the night.  Slept better than I have been lately.  So, some breakfast and empty the truck and back down the hill. 

DS texted to see if I was doing anything today.... I think that he wants to get in the cows and calves from the one field and get them preg checked and wean off the calves and get these cows moved out to a pasture somewhere for the summer.  Haven't heard back but he doesn't get off work til 3:30 so it would be after that.  

Gonna run by and see if there are any boxes, so  I can take them down the hill and transfer some good stuff into them.  Still thinking about taking the contents of the books there and putting them in a box and salvaging them without the covers.  I kinda would like to be able to look through them and maybe they aren't worth keeping..... but maybe would learn some stuff.... and let's face it, perspectives from 1897 are different than now.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

You might be able to get them rebound? If the pages are still good and it's only the bindings that are failing. Maybe a collector might want them if you no longer do?


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.  Went down the hill this morning after a couple of phone calls for work.  Also talked to guy about the stump grinding stuff.  He gave me a decent price to do all, especially considering there is more in the back at the boxwoods than the front stump clean up.  He had come by on Tuesday when I was gone, said he had some time and knew where the house was and all... which was fine.  I will probably get him to schedule it for after the middle of June which is only a couple weeks away anyway. 

Brought a bunch of stuff up and sorted through some more down there.  Had the car because it was sprinkling on and off and looked like it might get more serious but it didn't while I was there.
After I unloaded it, I did go by and get another half dozen boxes to take down, and had loaded the vacuum in it to be able to do some cleaning inside.  Plan to start that tomorrow.
DS has had 2 guys back out of helping move the freezers.... he is pretty mad, and he cannot do them himself. 

There was sun at 7 , clouds at 8, sprinkles at 9.... I was going to go back down for another load and DS needed me to go to town to the sale.  I planned to go to the house after.... and there weren't any cattle priced for our needs so sorta a wasted trip, but I did stop at the feed store and pay on my account, before the end of the month since Monday is a holiday and they are closed.  Picked up 4 TM salt blocks too.
Stopped at the one pasture and dropped off a trace mineral salt block for them. 

Came back and DS called and asked if I could help him get in a couple of calves to treat for pinkeye, they have runny eyes, just getting a little cloudy, so hopefully we got them before they get bad....so I went directly to the barn. Wound up treating 7 total.....
Also looked over a couple of other heifers that he had, that I thought he was going to put with the bull, and he thinks are too small.... and I wound up sticking my arm up them to check and one is already pregnant.  The other 2 he is going to send next week along with a few other ones he has to the buyer.  Get them out of the barn.  He is not sold on them, and I don't think they are too small, but they are his....

There is one smallish heifer that he bought awhile back, that I checked preg that has calved, and another getting quite round.  One of my heifers that got bred too young is about ready to calve... and now this other one I said is preg.  He is going to put them out in a lot so they can eat and not get bullied....

Took my jersey steer that is going to butcher in August up to the nurse cow field, and the 2 small heifers that I brought back from the dairy as they are not getting enough there to eat and he is not feeding any grain.  I will start feeding in the catch pen and they will be able to come in the creep gate for feed with the calves that are on the cows.     He also took 2 steers, while he was going in that direction to GF father, he wanted to put out on some pasture they have, that will get killed late this year. 

It rained some as I left the stockyard at 3:30,  and was very light rain at the barn.  Then it rained pretty good for a bit then let up as we were loading the ones to move.  It started to shower a bit more, as we let them out, then I just came home since it was 8:30.... Too late to go down the hill.  I am going to go down in the morning and get going on some more stuff.  Planned to make at least 2 trips today with some stuff sorted and the keep stuff in the new boxes. 

So, I got the one cabinet moved into the corner where I wanted it so it can be a bit of a "linen closet" and bathroom storage cabinet.  I need to just go wipe it out and "furniture polish"  the outside of it.  I used it for a kitchen cabinet with 2 drawers for silverware, and pots and pans storage next to the stove... it will work for this okay.

After 9:30 already.... Guess I will go in and do the cabinet then get a shower & quit for the night.


----------



## Mini Horses

Finally got a little rain here.  Only .15 " but first in just over 3 weeks.  Hoping it "sprinkles" all night.  Not gonna.  They say tomorrow we'll get more.   Great!!!!!!!!!!  Ruin anyones cookout ya want -- just rain!    Corn in fields is curling.  

Sounds like you are pushing the laaaaaast of the move out with weekend..... I know it will be a relief.


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy, COOL,   50's .  Got a total of .6 inch rain so far with possibility of more this afternoon. 
Went down to house and got some stuff in the car.  Took the boxes out and vacuum and all to leave there.  DS said he could maybe help carry stuff up the stairs here into the storage after 11 so am back,  but haven't heard anything.  I am going to go back down with the truck and load more trash and stuff.  AMAZING the stuff you collect over 10 years... and I am a pack rat. 
DS said he will be here in about 20 minutes.  So will get the stuff up the stairs into the storage attic out of the way.  Then I will go back down the hill with the truck. 

Power company will not let me put the electric back in the owners name because he has to "sign" the agreement. They will let me turn mine off but not transfer it to him... So I will talk to him and tell him that, so he can call them.  I will offer to have him do it June 7th so I can finish up cleaning next week.  He can cancel mine and transfer it to him, but I cannot cancel mine and transfer it to him....I get it even though he was the original one the account was in.  I was able to just transfer the service to my name way back... because then I was going to be responsible for the bill... but I can not assign the electric to him since he will be the one responsible to pay it. 

Going to move the freezers tomorrow and then I can work on the rest of the little stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

The end of the stone house is in sight!!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Yay! You are almost out! The electric should be able to at least stop charging you as of the date you are out, they will go after the owner to get payment after that even if he's late signing that he's responsible for it. I think they use the tax records to see who owns the property.


----------



## Baymule

As usual you are one busy woman. Moving freezers! Not much left now. Clean up and hand in the key. Totally done with that place. On to the new!


----------



## farmerjan

I will not turn off the electric until I talk to landlord because of the cattle needing the water supplied by the well. He has no idea how much he aggravates me and I am leaving there as a nearly "perfect tenant"....
I will not have all the clean up done by Monday, and the fish tanks are still in the building there and it is unlikely they will get moved by the 1st.  It has sprinkled/rained all day so a couple of trips to the dumpsters were wet ones.  
The other thing, a power pole got hit and broken down just a mile from the stone house,  and there was no power all day.  There were 4 big bucket trucks and 5 smaller ones there.  It was a major pole, and it was a nightmare.  Power was out for at least  10 hours while they had to do all that,  so I did nothing in the house... sorted and worked on the back closed in porch.  Plus, DS didn't get here for an hour after he called, not a half hour, and he did carry all I wanted him to,  up the stairs, then he wanted to talk a little.  
Then to just add to things, I left to go and swung by Wendy's, got a quick lunch and am 2/3 way down the hill and DS called and asked where I was, and  said could I please go to the pasture right across the dirt road from my house, a friend was going up the road and there was a big hole where someone had taken out the corner of the fence and there were cows out in the dirt road.  He said could I please go up there, he was getting some posts and wire to take with him, and  go see what needed fixing.  
Some idiot went up the dirt road , we think it was a tractor trailer that should not have been on that road. and making that tight turn, the dual wheels of the trailer went up on the bank and took out the whole corner of the fence,knocked down the corner wood post, broke off the next post and of course there was a big gap and you know there are always some cows that have to go see what is going on... Luckily, there were  only 2 calves and 1 cow and they were gladly eating the grass along the road right there.  I got one calf in and then walked down the road around the corner a little bit, and he came back up and then DS came and he helped get the cow back in since I was still below her.  Then he had to take the hydrobed and we attached a chain to it and pulled the corner post over and up and he pounded a few T-posts in at an angle to hopefully keep the corner post upright. It is all going to have to be taken apart and a new post put in next to the one that got broken, and the corner post reset.... He didn't have the skid loaded near so couldn't go get it and push a new post in.... We were going to move those cows out on Monday since Caleb is going to come preg check them on Tuesday.  

Seems like there may be a connection with the light pole getting broken;  and thoughts are that the truck driver may have come up the dirt road..... instead of up the other one because it has 3 hairpin turns and you cannot take a 53 ft trailer up it, and definitely not anything wide.... and tore this up.  There were tire marks from a dual wheeled trailer and drag marks on the road.... and a piece of siding like on a mobile home.... no one stopped for the power pole and of course no one stopped for the fence.... sheriffs' office and state police were called because of the danger with the lines down and all.   Also the stop sign at the corner is knocked halfway over and it had to be done coming from the dirt road onto the paved road from the way it is bent.  All speculation that it might have been a mobile home someone was moving early.   And no, since the light pole got broken somewhere about 5, and this happened today , if it was the same person, they probably came up the road shortly after that....and I was sleeping....
They probably won't find the person, but you never know.   

So needless to say, I got back down the hill alot later than I planned and my knees were already aching from the crappy weather, and standing and walking to get the cows in and helping DS.... 

So I got 2/3 of the closed in porch stuff, sorted and 2 trips to the dumpsters, then dropped a few more things and came up with a couple of plastic totes for here.  I had alot of stuff from my grandmothers and some was salvagable, but some was not.  Then stuff from a couple of moves I've made that you don't throw out because you never know when you might need such and such......

It was 7 or so and I was maybe going to make another trip down with the car to get a few things out of the inside, but my knees said NOPE.... so I am in and took some stuff and reheated the chili I had gotten for lunch, and just ate it for supper.  
I unloaded most of the stuff out of the car, and might finish it when I have had a little sit down time so that I can go down in the morning and get more stuff in the car to bring up.  There is not alot more in there.... 

It has been chilly all day... Might have hit 64 or 65 but the rain made it feel cooler.  The temp out there right now is 48.... what a drop.  I had to close all the windows as it was just too damp and chilly.  In fact, I just started the heaters back up to take the dampness out of the house.  I will set them on 60 for the evening, once I get it a little bit warmed up I should be fine.  

Got 2 drawers left to empty and clean and get back in the desk.  Then to "refill" them.  Think I am going to try to get them cleaned and back in the desk.... as I can sit to do it.... and maybe start getting stuff in them again.  

It is nearly 9 p.m. already.... might not do a whole lot;  I am tired.


----------



## Mini Horses

Like I tell people at work, you never know what will happen in a farm day!!!  🤪  Glad it wasn't a field with 25 or so head.  Geesh....


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , there are 19 cows, 1 bull and 19 calves in this field!!!!!.....so glad that they all hadn't found the hole..... and that the friend called DS and he called me and I was not that far away to be able to get up there before any more got out.  There were at least 10 or more right near there.... they hadn't realized the first couple were out ....😥🤫🤫🤫🤫 Whew.....


----------



## Mini Horses

How LUCKY you were!!!!!!   Thought just a few new calvers.....wow!   Oh, a bull too. Nice.  Could have been a real rodeo.    I have come home to 20 goats sampling the neighbors hay field.     Magic bucket time. 😁    But sheer size of cattle make a real difference.  And my girls rush to feed!!!  Cattle tend to wander along with caution.

Glad they were seen before others went out!


----------



## farmerjan

It's already 9:30 pm.  Long chilly cloudy day.  It was down to 44 and barely hit 60 today.  Clouds and some sprinkles early, then clouds and a few peeks at some blue then clouds and a few more sprinkles.  I dumped rain gauge this morning with a little over .2 inch from yesterdays light afternoon rain, and whatever small little bit we had last night. 

Quite a change in temps the last 2 days.  I had shut all the windows and even turned the heat in the BR and the LR up a bit.  Left it set at 60 overnight and it was on in the BR this morning, I have a little infared type room heater in BR and the fan was running so I know it was on.  

State police did come and talk to DS yesterday after the fence being torn down, and so, who knows if they have any leads.... Turns out that whatever dual wheeled vehicle/trailer.... assuming it was a tractor trailer, possibly a mobile home carrier.... from the marks in the road and the ditches and all where the "power pole" was, it looked like they got there and realized they were in the wrong place.... tried to back up, took out part of the fence of another neighbors, caught the guide wire to the pole and drug it and SNAPPED the pole off about 1/2-2/3 the way up.... naturally all the electric lines and all.  It happened at 5 a.m. as the one neighbor said that is when the power went off.... I think she still has a non-digital clock.... So it was out for nearly 12 hours.  I went by and they put a 2nd pole next to it and between the 2,  all the services have been restored.  It is still the thoughts,  that this driver.... either a total incompetent or else wanting to get out of there as fast as possible, came back up the road, and turned up the dirt road that goes by the stone house, then made the turn up the hill and then when they got near the top, on the sharp curve, the back end of the trailer went up on the bank, took out the corner wood post and broke off the next wood post  and busted the wires and all.... then hit the stop sign at the end of the road.  It is going to be hard to find the person who did it, unless they had a problem, like flat tires or something... as there is a Pilot TS and a TA truck stop right there.... and there is a HUGE number of trucks coming and going off the interstate everyday.   But it is reported for the principle of it.... and they took the piece of siding too....

So, I went down to the house this morning.  Got a bunch of stuff cleaned out, and then loaded some stuff in the car.  Came back up to the new house and took out what needed to come inside and piled a bunch to go out in the building.  But didn't want to put anything more out there until he got the freezers in there.  Then ate a little lunch and went back down.  Loaded some junk and went to the dumpster... came back and was sorting some more.... lots of canning jars and stuff....
Landlord came by and asked how things were going, and how I was feeling as I had told him that I had had a bad bladder and UTI infection.  I said that I was working at it and that most of the stuff was gone but was having trouble getting enough help to get the other freezers moved.  Then I had the outside building to get some stuff out, and then clean it.  I also told him about the electric and he said that was fine, that we would talk and then he would call them.  He said that he understood things have been going slow and that he hadn't been feeling too good either,  and that it would be okay to take a little extra time to finish things.  Then we talked about his cows and haying and all sorts of trivial stuff....then he left.  

So I was loading some more stuff on the truck to bring up... a set of metal shelves and more odds and ends stuff.... and DS texts me and says he will be down in about a half hour,  they were getting the skid loader on the trailer and then would be down.  SO...... DRUM ROLL..... the 2 freezers are now in my storage shed.... and the other one that quit about 2 years ago, is out of the house too... loaded to go to the dump.  And he was really nice about it all.   He got Jim to help him.... and I am thankful that he did help.  That chest freezer is an old sears coldspot.... it works good but it is one HEAVY sucker.... The upright is like a feather in comparison.  
The turkeys are in the cooler chests, and I am going to clean out the chest freezer in the morning, there was some frost build up on one side... not bad, but may as well get it out now since it was off.  I am sooo happy to have that done.  They also loaded 2 trash cans of junk that I had there forever that were too heavy for me to get out of there, and dumped them at the dumpster too.  

So..... one step closer.... I will do the freezer in the morning, then get it plugged in and then put the turkeys back in it.  Then..... I will see about getting the chickens out of the freezer at the fairgrounds.... moved to my freezer,  so they are all set and empty for the fireman's fair/carnival.....

Next is to finish up the stuff at the stone house; get the few things left in the kitchen and get the cupboards out of the kitchen now that there is plenty of room to just come from the kitchen out the back porch way.... and then the fish tanks out of his building and moved here.... general clean up outside... and cleaning the inside... But at least I am not pushed to do it by him.  Got a couple of cattle panels and some T-posts to get too.  

Wore a long sleeved T-shirt AND a flannel shirt all day today....it's been chilly.  

Knees are really hurting, time for a hot shower and get them up.  Got a load of clothes in the washer to do in the morning,  supposed to be REAL nice for Memorial Day.... upper 70's and sun....  I won't push so hard in the morning but will make at least one trip down there to get some more done. See how the knees feel in the morning.  I have really worked the last couple of days and they are sore....


----------



## farmerjan

To all that served in our military, and to those families who lost someone in that service

THANK YOU  for your service and those that sacrificed and GOD BLESS YOU.


----------



## Baymule

My Daddy was a WW2 Navy veteran, my big brother was a Viet Nam veteran. I miss them both. 

I am so happy for you, you are almost there! Only a little more, then you can put that rent house far behind you. I hope your knees hold out until fall when you get fixed up with new ones.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday evening.  Not a bad day out... Started out sunny, then some clouds then sun came back out.  48 to 74 today.  
Knees let me know the past few days were not their idea of fun.  Did get some of the stuff out of the car.... and some needs to go in the carport or building.  Truck will get unloaded tomorrow.  
I have PT in the morning....then will go by and pick up milk that I didn't get today.  Then back here and get the truck and car finished unloading.  I have to load meters and go test tomorrow afternoon so not going to get alot done here.  
DS texted me and wanted to know if I could take the 2 open cull cows to the sale since the the GF father came to work on the pipes that are all washed out at doug's farm where we rent... he is buying... and no it is not a totally done on paper deal yet as she has not done something that fsa wants.... but .... we cannot get the cows from the 3 divided fields to the barn except for them walking through the creek, and then the person bringing them has to go around or balance and hope to not get wet....it's a pain, and the widow has not done anything about it for the last 5 years and it makes the fields very difficult to use.  The creek area was fenced off through one of those gov't programs, and the pipes made it so that you could walk across them with the cattle...anyway, to be able to move cattle back and forth we usually put them in the trailer and go down the driveway and around the lane to the other gates.  PITA....
So he wanted me to stay for the sale and see if there were any cattle we could use too... I said okay since I had a headache and was not going to be doing alot of stuff on my feet today.  Left about 1to go to the farm, set up the gates and the trailer, and then had to wait on DS to finish what they were doing at the pipe to bring the cattle up.  Finally headed down there and got there around 2:30... unloaded the cows and got some lunch and then sat through the sale.  Only bought one steer that DS said he needed to make up a group for someone, and then was unable to buy any others.  Prices were higher than they have been... so good for the sellers.  Alot of people there too.... holiday and so many were off work, several families of Mennonites too,

For all you goat people, there was a nanny goat with twin kids, that brought $330, and a nanny with a single that brought $285. A bigger older billy by the looks of his beard, that brought $300.... no papers, nothing special, just goats.... 

Feeders in the 3-5 wts were in the 1,50'sfor steers and heifers in the 1.20-135's... bigger were about .10 to .20 less.  Cull cows were in the 60's and fat ones were in the 70's.   About the same as the prices were in Staunton on Friday.  

Loaded the steer and got back about 7.  
DS was getting the cows from the pasture where the fence corner got torn up, bringing them to the barn to pregnancy check them tomorrow.  I have to test in the afternoon, so will not be there to help him. 

Got the chest freezer all defrosted... there wasn't alot and it fell off the sides into the bottom once it had been turned off.  Soaked up all the water out of the bottom and got it plugged in and it started right up.  The turkeys are still hard as a rock in the cooler chests, so they will go back in it tomorrow after I get home from PT.  Then I will find a half hour in the next couple of days, and just wash out the other upright and get it plugged back in.  It will pretty much stay empty but I don't like to leave them unplugged as sometimes I think it causes more problems than to just let them run empty and kept closed.  But DS said to leave them overnight at least so that all the fluid settles into the pump system... no air in it that can cause the bubbles to damage the pump? I have heard this often so always let them just "settle" for a bit.  Since I do not need it I am not in a big push to get wiped out....this is a newer one so might leave it not plugged in for awhile though.  Steer goes to get killed in August...

Got a farm scheduled for Thursday morning and one for Thursday eve and Friday morning.  Then have GOT to get the 550 cow herd scheduled... might talk to DS and see if he could do it Wed aft....not that I want to do so many this week, but they need to get done and I haven't heard back from Geneva... don't think she is going to be able to help me much with the "nanny job" she has now.... hate that because she is only 5 miles from the farm so very convenient....

I am going in to get a shower and go to bed a little earlier.  Need to be at PT before 8... so can't dawdle  in the morning.  If at all possible, would like to maybe get a load on the truck before I have to go to work...but we will see.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday... was 53 this morning, sun with a few high clouds. Up to 73 already.  Did 2 loads clothes and they were hung.  Don't know if I get back to get them off today.  We are supposed to get some clouding up, clouds tomorrow and then showers coming back in for Wed night/Thurs/Fri.....
Breeze is back today.  We had next to no air movement for a few days. 

Had PT and not as bad as it has been other times. Yesterday's rest must have helped.   Went and got the milk and it is in the fridge;  will have to go back and pick up his 5 milk samples on my way to test this afternoon at the other farm, as that is the farm we run them through with.   Car is emptied out and have to change into "work jeans"  and clothes, then will load the meters and hoses.  Need to leave the clipboard at the barn for DS to check cows this afternoon. 

Turkeys all back into the freezer too.  Still hard frozen in the cooler chests.

Won't get to the old house today, but will work on it tomorrow. 

Ate early before PT and now stomach is growling.... oh, it is noon... no wonder.  Better go find something to eat.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick post.  Busy day... tested this afternoon, and it went good.  Talked to Geneva and she was involved with a wedding last week so just said she was overwhelmed... but she is going to go with me tomorrow to do the 550 cow herd.....That is great.... EXCEPT.... that I have already got Thursday morning scheduled, and then Thursday eve/ Friday morning at another herd scheduled....... I will be "overdosing" on stuff to keep the knees under some sort of pain level..... But I haven't tested in nearly 2 weeks and have to get some caught up that did not want to test last week....
Also, DS wants me to go with him in the morning to the DR that he gets the prolotherapy injections,  as the last time he went alone and said that it was rough.  So, I have to get up at 5 a.m. tomorrow.... we will get back around noon, pack this afternoons samples & get everything loaded in the car to go to the 550 cow herd at 4 pm..... will be out til probably 10-11 wed eve.... up at 3:30 a.m. Thursday to go test....test thurs eve and not home before 8,  and up before 5 Friday morning to go back for their 2nd test... at least that herd is only 6-8 miles away.... then a test on Sunday (morning, I think)...... Going to be a ROUGH week..... still got to get back down to the other house to get some more stuff cleaned up......

Never rains but it pours......

So I am going down to get DS's truck at his barn... he wants to take the "good truck"  and he didn't think to take it home with him after doing the preg checks at the barn this aft..... GRRRRR.... but I had to come home first with the samples and stuff so they don't sit in the car tomorrow if it gets too warm.  

Oh, got to get the clothes off the line during the day after we get back, they ought to be dry... more rain supposed to come in Wed night... we can use it but the hay is getting over mature.... after 2-3 days we might be clearing off.... then it is going to be HAY making.....


----------



## farmerjan

Another quick post because I am Pi$$ed off and had to sit for a few minutes.  
Went with DS and the dr decided since he has been in so much pain, that they would forego the prolotherapy shots and just did some chiropractic type adjustments and worked on the neck.  So, had time in the truck to sit and read for an hour and we got to talk about some stuff in general on the way there and back. 

Got the samples packed and the boxes for this afternoons test in the car.  Laundry off the line in the house in the basket for now.  
Former owner of the house called and said that he went to pay the taxes on the piece of property next door;  that the house was split off of, and said that it was already paid by the mtg company...????? WHAT ????
So he called me, said "thanks but...."  and we laughed about it,  and I said I would contact the mtg company, and get it straightened out since the tax office could not "reverse it".  

Seems like MTG co.,  paid his taxes and not mine.... they have no record of a bill for mine.... Now I have to fax them a copy of the tax bill.... and they will research it.... In the meantime, taxes are due June 7th.... or a 10% penalty... and they don't know if it will get resolved by the 7th, which is Monday.... so I may have to pay them or be responsible for the penalty.  
I will fax them a copy of the tax bill....but the more I think of it, after getting off the phone, it looks like the TAX dept at the county is at fault for sending the wrong tax bill..... and is that the fault of the original bank that I got the mtg from???? I called them and the loan officer I dealt with is not in her office.  

This is EXACTLY WHY  I told them I did not want my taxes in the mtg.... because I could better use the little bit of interest it generates in my own account, as well as being SURE that they got paid on time.... since I do most of my payments on line.... paying all my bills the day before the due dates so that the money sits in MY ACCOUNT until time to make the payment.   My checking ( credit union ) pays interest.... may as well keep it for me....Easy to set up payments ahead of time and then I keep a list of what I am paying, on what date, to whom, and then I can just check it off as it gets paid... and then no worry about the mail being slower than molasses going up hill in January or getting lost or anything... and I get a confirmation number right when it goes through...
They did say at the bank when I got my mtg originally, that after a year, they would see about the possibility of me being able to get the taxes and the insurance premium taken out of the mtg escrow and just pay it myself...because I told them I would rather not have it sit in escrow at the bank for 6 months or so... and that I paid my vehicle insurance once a year, you get a discount.... I pay the drug plan I have to have with medicare once a year... etc.... Just easier for me to pay it a year in advance and know that it is done... but to have the bank sit on it and then it gets screwed up like this.....   

So, I am just P.O.ed right now. Plus my allergies are giving me a fit and nothing seems to be hitting them...
NOT one of my better days....

Going to put the packed samples in the car, and leave early enough to go by the bank and pay the electric bill.  They charge 3.95 "courtesy fee" to pay it over the internet on the debit card... or 1.00 to pay by checking account..... so screw them for that, I will stop and pay it for "free" except the cost of the check at the local bank that takes their payments.  You would think they would be glad to do it on the internet and be sure they were getting it.....

Getting breezy out, clouding over... rain, possible T-storms late and into tomorrow.  We can use some more....DS is off the rest of the day and is spreading litter on the hay field that they are supposed to plant in a couple of days.... that will be good if we get this rain and soften up the ground.... then get started in hay...


----------



## Ridgetop

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> You might be able to get them rebound? If the pages are still good and it's only the bindings that are failing. Maybe a collector might want them if you no longer do?


What I was thinking.


----------



## Ridgetop

Finally caught up with you!  Everything yo do!  I think I better go rest just hearing abut it all!

So glad that the move is finally just about complete.  Finish the move, haying this summer, and knees in the fall - you are on a roll.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Have you reached out to the tax dept yet? I would, so at least they are aware of the issue and can start researching on their end too. If they sent the wrong bill to the mortgage company, then I think the least they could do is waive the penalty if this doesn't get resolved before the due date. 

Wouldn't the amounts on the two parcels be different anyways?? So they amount they've been charging you in the mortgage escrow would be off. 

Can your neighbor pay the amount he was supposed to for his parcel so the county can reapply the amount paid by the mortgage to the proper parcel? I don't think it's fair for you to pay twice, once from the escrow and once to fix their screw up.


----------



## Baymule

What a mess. Taxes are bad enough without getting them mixed up like that.


----------



## farmerjan

@Larsen Poultry Ranch ;  neighbor tried to get them to refund the money back and let him pay his own taxes but the tax dept said they cannot do that due to it coming out of an escrow account..... I have not called the tax dept yet.... wanted to make sure the mtg company did not pay both... but they only got the 120.+ tax bill, so paid that.... did not get the 414.+  tax bill for the house and all.... It sounds like it is a screw up  at the tax dept....someone not paying attention to what they are supposed to be doing and sent the a copy of the wrong bill to the mtg company.  
Yes the amounts on the 2 bills are totally different.... the taxes on the 34+ acres is "agriculture" rates since they have the christmas tree farm,  and the taxes for the house are normal taxes.....and there is no mtg on that parcel either.... 
So I will go fax the tax bill for the house to the mtg company... and call the tax dept today too.  But all of you know what it is like to deal with stuff on the phone.... call, listen to a recording, pick this option, listen, pick that option, person finally comes on, tell the story, they put you on hold while they "research" your account.... and on and on.... I spent over an hour yesterday just getting to the person that told me all the stuff and that I needed to send the copy of the bill.....

I will work it out with the neighbor, he said he would reimburse the escrow if needed, but they may not allow that.... but he can probably just write me a check for the amount;  I will see what they say today.  I can designate added money to the mtg company for whatever reasons as long as it is recorded what it is for .... like extra towards the principal, additional escrow,  etc..... This is just BS.

I just got home from testing this morning, and unloaded the samples from last night's big herd, and the ones from this morning's herd.  Going out to get the meters in the car and head up to the farm to set up for this afternoon.  He has to run them through the complete wash systems to make sure "they are clean".... he is not but 6-8 miles away so not a real big deal.  Pain in the butt.... but you do it to keep the farmers happy.  If he was very far away I would not do this;  the good thing is that I can just walk in the barn at 4:30 this  afternoon to test  because it is all set up. 

My next printer is also going to have fax capabilities.....

Then come back, get the samples all packed to go out... I have a headache already......


----------



## farmerjan

Just an update.  Got the meters set up at the other farm,  ready to go for this afternoon.
 Decided to go to town to the tax dept and see what was what.  MISTAKE.... democrat primary elections today, so everyone in the county building for voting... so I went to the bank since I hadn't heard back from the loan officer.  She was in her office, and seems like she did get the message and was working on it.  Mistake goes back to the lawyers' office, when they drew up the deed....listed BOTH numbers of the 2 plats after the piece with the house was surveyed off....mtg company requested tax bill on plat # x which is the first number on the deed.... house plat is #xx....so they got a copy of the plat that has the remaining 34+ acres that the owners have with the Christmas tree farm.  
So my loan officer "lady" , is working on it.  I said I have no intention to pay any penalty.... and still may have to pay it if the mtg co does not get it straightened out by the 7th.... but she will keep me apprised of the situation... I will do it on line, with a cc... and then she said that the mtg co would cut me a check to reimburse me....
She said to me, in 99.9% of the cases, this goes along smoothly, and they request a copy of the tax bill and then pay it.  If the former owner hadn't gone in to pay, and then saw on the tax bill that it says a "copy has been sent to xyz mtg company lienholder".... I would have never known that the taxes weren't paid for the house.  So I mentioned to her that I am walking Murphy's law.... and that yep, if it is going to get screwed up, it will happen to me... and that this is another reason that I want to pay it myself and not through the escrow account....same as the insurance on the house.....I want to pay it myself with proof that I paid it.  I reminded her that she said that after a year I could ask to have it changed and not to be done through escrow.... and she asked when that comes and I said I made my first payment in Oct....  We will see.  
So it is being worked on... and I promised her that I would check my e-mail as she said that she will e-mail me what she finds out and what the status is.....

I finally got home around 12... wasted morning... well, not really, but definitely NOT the way I needed to spend my day.  I had thought to go down to the house and see about getting some stuff.  Now, I am going to get the samples all packed and get the stuff off the truck that is still on it.... and maybe lay down for an hour since I feel really beat.  Not going down the hill.... tomorrow, I will get home from testing and get those samples packed, and then go down the hill for a bit.  
My legs/knees hurt alot today.... yesterday was tough and then only got about 4 hours last night before getting up to go to test....
Just ate a bowl of green beans and drank a glass of chocolate milk.... samples are next then I am going to lay down.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm glad it's getting worked on, hopefully they get it fixed.


----------



## Ridgetop

I agree making sure that someone else pays your taxes and mortgage is the pits.  Much better to do it yourself so you know it is done.  So aggravating.  If the mtg. company reimburses you they should just return it to your impound account.  Otherwise you will have to come up with the $414 yourself.  Lucky you are in Virginia, here nobody pays property taxes in the hundreds - it is always in the thousands!  

At least you found out before the 7th of June.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad the loan officer is trying to get it straightened out. At least you can walk into a building and personally talk to someone. We financed our place, intending to pay it off after we sold our old house. It was a nightmare. First of all, it was a HUD repo, 45 days to close. First guy let our paperwork lay on his desk and didn’t respond to emails or calls. I finally got hold of his boss, by that time I was frantic and not real nice. Then we got shifted to an office in New Jersey, that office talked to an office in California. The time difference just made it more screwy. Horrible experience. Had to file 15 day extensions THREE TIMES. Can only file extensions 3 times, each one cost $300. Closed on the last day of the last extension.

NOW see how lucky you are?


----------



## farmerjan

I know that I really didn't have that bad of a deal.... I could not do what you did @Baymule ... 

Got an email from my mtg lady.... she enclosed a copy of the tax bill that she faxed to the mtg co., a with an accompanying note about the correct tax plat number or whatever it is... and everything she sent to the lawyer to get the deed straightened out.  But she suggested that I go on and pay it and then they will reimburse me.  Just to make sure it is not late.... due 6/7 which is Monday.  So I will do it on a cc, which they better accept..... because I have just paid all the 1st of the month bills and payday isn't until 11th....I was thinking that they could leave it in the escrow account... BUT.... if I can get this changed after my year is up and get it all out of any escrow accounts and make my own payments, then I don't want any extra sitting in the escrow account.  But she was real good about getting on it for me....

The "owners" that I bought it from and whose taxes got paid by accident, came down and gave me a check for the $120.62 cents that was the taxes on the 34 acres... ag use taxes.  I called them to tell them what had actually happened... and that we could get together on it in a few days, that I wasn't worried about it, but they wanted to get it straight right now....Whatever.

I just need to go on the website and make sure that I can pay it with a cc....  tomorrow... I am too tired and hurt too much to try to deal with it tonight....


----------



## farmerjan

I did get all the samples finally packed and dropped off for UPS on my way to go test.  Never got a nap or anything... took longer  than I thought and I was probably moving slower than normal too.  
Tested and the one good thing is they are down in cow numbers a bit... he sold some to another dairy, and dried off a few so are down at 100 rather than 120... it makes a difference.  
Got to get the bottles in the trays to take in the morning for the samples.  

Going to get a shower and stretch out and get a longer night's sleep than last night.... Don't have to get up 'til  4:30 since I don't have to be there til 5:30 and it is only 15 min away....sure beats the less than 4 hours last night.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm thinking the tax office won't refund difference between amount received and due on wrong account.   Either will keep all OR refund all.  So check neighbors gave you for $120 isn't making it happen...tax people want their $$.  Sounds like attorney made mistake with info to MTG co.  It happens.   Now, you will get a LTR that escrow is short...😁.   Ahhhhhh.....more $$.  At least the bank is on it!!   Don't cash their check.   You'll be handing it back so they can pay their bill....or They will owe the entire amount to you.   Messy🙃

I had an attorney office who failed to send tax $ held from closing.  When I got that bill I got it straight and they pd the penalty....no issue, just an apology.  Simple error, not like yours.  Lucky you!


----------



## farmerjan

The mtg/bank loan officer said that the easiest way to handle it is for the "owners" to just pay me the amount that the mtg company paid for "their taxes".... so I am sitting on it for now.  The tax office will not refund the money back into the escrow account.  So the owner/neighbor's taxes are paid.... and he paid me back since "I paid them".....  Loan officer, has said for me to pay the taxes out of pocket... yeah, money grows on trees when you have already put it away for them to pay it....and you have already paid all your 1st of the month bills.... and then the mtg company will send me a check.... I think I am going to tell them to just keep it in escrow for now.... as a "cushion".... But I will wait to see if anything changes between now and Monday....
If the mtg company goes on and pays the right tax bill, I might have to increase the amount of next months payment to add back to the escrow account.  So the $120.62 check will cover that.... But for now I am going to just hold on to the check until it gets sorted out.


----------



## farmerjan

It is noontime Friday.  I got up and tested this morning, everything went okay.  Went to the owners house and did the computer work and all that.... went back to the barn, since the wash cycle had run and the meters were done.  Took all them down out of the parlor and came to the house.  Brought samples in the house, took all the meters and hoses out of the car and put in the carport where I keep them.  Checked the rain gauge, and sometime overnight we got some rain... I must've slept through it.... Dumped 6/10ths inch because it looked like the skies might clear....

It has been cloudy and some sun off and on. Got a few drops and then halfway sun.   All of a sudden about 10-15 minutes ago, it got dark, and it just started raining in a real hard downpour type shower.  I really thought that the clouds were going to keep passing... NOPE we are getting a real good rain shower....Not going to complain... we can use it.    I just checked the forecast a few minutes ago, and it was supposed to become partly cloudy and clearing off...
WHOOPS...... they missed that one. 

Deb, where I was taking care of the horse, called while I was testing and wants to go out to eat so we are going to go this evening... Red Lobster.... she said she had a taste for some seafood and that is about the best as you get this far inland.... and I like those cheddar bay biscuits..... 

I was thinking to go down the hill to get some stuff in a little bit.  I will get the samples dropped off and then go down there.  My knees ache, so it will not be a marathon type trip but could get something done.  Then come home and take a shower and wash all the barn off from this morning, and then go.  DS asked if I was going towards town as some parts are in so I will go by and pick them up on the way.... he will call and have them leave them outside since they close before we go to town... we are going early though, to try to get ahead of any crowds....

Hope that tomorrow I will be feeling a little less sore and achey.... I am pretty sure I have a farm for Sunday... got to check my calendar.  Plus one farm that had not called or texted me back did get back to me after another text yesterday.... they want next Saturday..... it's 250+ cows, and takes a long time since it is a double 6 parlor... alot of up and down back and forth... UGH.....
Got a couple more to see about scheduling....will try to spread them a bit with at least a day in between....

Well, time to get the samples packed....Rain stopped.... and it never showed up on the radar map.... OH WELL....
good for the peach trees and all. I did  just dump a 2 gal bucket on the little piece of the rose bush.... it is putting out more leaves so I think that it is rooting good....I am so glad.  The peonies that I had in the 2 big containers from the other house are now blooming.  They are an old variety... a double pink... and they are just starting to open.  The ones I bought a few weeks ago, are looking good...


----------



## Baymule

Go have a good dinner at Red Lobster with Deb. It will be an enjoyable evening for you both.

I’m so glad you are getting rain! You sure need it. It’s supposed to be raining all week here, but it’s hit and miss. We left this morning in the rain to go get feed, thinking we might get a weeks worth in the back seat until maybe better weather next week. But it cleared out, we got some sprinkles coming back, but got our full order for the month.


----------



## farmerjan

Home from dinner and tooooo full.  And I brought home half of it...Had a nice evening.... stopped and picked up DS's parts before we went to eat....took our time.  
Didn't get down the hill today to the other house... HAVE TO get there tomorrow, and get going on finishing up.  Did a few little things here, then got a shower and washed my hair so I didn't smell like the dairy barn.....

DS said he cut 2 fields tonight... about 12-14 acres.  They will have to be tedded out late tomorrow .  Possible rain coming in Mon eve.... It will be close to get it dry & rolled.   Couple days of showers then drying out by the end of the week....
We got 2/10ths inch in that shower today.... soaked right in.   So that is about .8 inches in the last 24 hours.  I am going to go out and put the hose on the peach trees tomorrow so they are saturated.... going to be up to the low 90's for a few days and want them to be good and wet deep down..... then if it does rain any next week they will be keep for a week or so.  

Looked at the calendar, and the farm on Sunday is a morning test.........  Well, at least I get to sleep tomorrow morning.  And they don't start til 5 so I don't have to leave here until 4:10 or so...  I need to get one scheduled in for mid-week... and have 2 more that should get done towards the end of the month....

time for an allergy pill, eyes are itching all of a sudden..... then fall into the bed and pass out....


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope the weather works for you.  We have a couple of days without soaking but the forecast gets wetter for the next week.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mike CHS ... we have been lucky.  DS tedded out the hay yesterday, used the old tedder and wanted to make sure it was still okay.... it has had issues and is very hard for me to get it to "fold back" to get it in and out of gates and to travel up and down the road... the new one has hydraulic arms to lift the outside 2 wheels up and down for use....
So I talked to him and he said that there was a chance of some showers this afternoon, so that it probably needed to be tedded again.... then raked so he could get it baled today instead of doing it tomorrow.   So I went up and tedded and then came home and got my headphone/ear protectors as I forgot them.... went and got lunch for all 3 of us...jim was there doing some mechanic work..., then DS went out and switched the tedded and hooked up the rake and I raked for 3 hours.  Got it done, a few slightly green  spots.... He came and started baling after I had about 3-4 rows raked.  I can rake faster than he can bale....

Had to use the smaller round baler with the net wrap because the parts I picked up were not all right....AGAIN..... missing the big bearing and got 2 smaller ones or something.... so they could not finish putting together the baler... so got out the net wrap baler and he was using it.  Better smaller bales and done, than to wait for tomorrow and it rains and gets wet and has to be worked again.  

We actually almost got rained out.  Got a couple of big black/grey clouds and about 10 big fat plops of rain  on the windshield of the car just after I got done tedding....But it passed without amounting to anything.  He should finish it up in a little bit.  He did not need me for anything else so I came home.  My ankle is swollen from all the days of testing and being on my feet so much and the knees are not happy either...Being on the tractor was not that difficult, but they are down so more swelling...
It was about 12 acres he said....It was pretty good and dry, a few spots with green underneath along the tree lines and such.... he rolled that on the outside of the bales so it doesn't get packed inside tight and causes it to heat and even catch on fire; or mold inside. It is over mature, but not too bad.  

Allergies weren't too bad but have started to have runny itchy eyes and nose b lowing so am going to take some more stuff...

Tested cows this morning, and have got to pack samples.  I plan on going down the other house tomorrow, since I did not get there today.  I was actually headed down the hill, on my way home from testing, when he called so changed my plans.  Nothing on the schedule  tomorrow, so will try to make a dent in what is left.  

Went out and put the hose on the first peach tree.  Left it nearly 2 hours  and then really flooded it a bit more when I moved it to the middle tree.  I will turn it back on and soak that one in the morning as I am tired and will not  want to go back out there later.  It is nearly 8 pm and I am feeling the long day and the heat from being in the sun tedding and raking this afternoon.  Hit right at 90  after a "warmish 67 " to start.  Sun was intense out there.  
Going to have to find a really good book on "Pruning for  Dummies"... to cut them back this fall...and to prune all the ones I move from DS property, so they get a good start next year.   As soon as he cuts the hay in that field, I will go mark all the ones that are alive.... and hope to find some sort of system to mark which are what so I can get "likes" together for future pollination.  

I really would like some ice cream, but none in the freezer, and not making a special trip out to get any.  I have some vegetables in the fridge to eat.....I ate the take home from my meal out, last night.  Seafood is not as good reheated like that, but it still wasn't bad....
I think I am going in to get a shower as I am all sweaty from being in the sun on the tractor.... and find a movie and put it in the computer and lay on the bed and watch it.... I do not feel up to doing anything in the house tonight except get the samples packed from this morning maybe......maybe in the morning...got clothes in the basket that need folding from the other day... need to start going through the boxes of stuff that have been moved here lately, kitchen stuff to put away... organize the cabinets a little better... I have been very lax in the house lately..... Maybe once I am done down below I will have the initiative to really want to work here.  I have not had alot of umph lately.  
DS just called and said that there is just under 10 acres of the orchard grass, and a little over 2 acres in the strip of just mixed grass hay.... it made over 120 rolls of the orchard grass and 25 of the mixed grass hay.  I never would have thought t would have made that much.  Now, granted these are the smaller rolls, 4x5, with the net wrap as opposed to our other baler 5x5+.... so that is still more than we normally make.  It is funny as talk has been that the hay has been not as tall or as thick this spring.... and it really did not seem like that much when I was raking it.  
Best part is, it was in pretty good shape, a little over mature, but made really good with the drying and gettin it baled.  Didn't get bleached out or rained on or anything.  
So if we figure 22-24 sq bales per big bale, that would make it about 18-20 sq bales per 4x5 roll.... so at 18 per roll that is over 2500 sq bales worth.... SOOOOO glad that we aren't sq baling the first cutting.... I would never be able to help.

And we are just getting started with hay.  We have at least 75-100 more acres to make if my guestimate is anywhere near right.  And we do figure we need 1500 or more rolls to get through the winter... DS did sell a bunch of hay this spring, couple of guys were short of hay....one has more cows and his place doesn't make enough for the increased cow numbers.  We make his hay and it made good last year... he gets first cutting then rotates his cows into the hay fields later to graze instead of making 2nd cutting.  He added about 6-8 cows last year... and he didn't have enough hay and fed a little earlier because of more animals on the grass, and fed longer because things got a slower start, then just exploded.  
 If the rest of the  fields produce anything like this, average or better... we will be making over 1000 rolls first cutting....   And even a bit over mature, if it is made well, then it sure beats snowballs....
Plus we will be feeding more calves through the winter again I am sure.... So we will need it.  Weaning and keeping them and selling in March worked out pretty good this year.  And he is putting another 6 acres into corn.... the field has not had anything done in the last 3 or 4 years since the pipe washed out, and we could not safely get to it.  So they put the pipe in a month or so ago... and cut all the brush and autumn olive crap that had started to come up... and it is going in corn this year to help get it cleaned up... yes, DS will use some herbicides in the corn and it will kill alot of the trashy weedy stuff.... then the thoughts are to eventually fence it so it can be used in rotational grazing,  with the other fields that abutt it from the "other half of the farm" that the other brother owned.  He is buying the one half from doug's widow, and doug's brother's widow we rent from ;  they had originally bought this farm together.... 250 acres or so.... split it but then farmed it together, then doug used williams half for grazing.  It is all pasture, no crop land on that half, just about 40+/- acres crop land on doug's half.  Anyway, this 6+ acres is way in the back across a smallish creek, sits up against where we graze some of the cattle and DS said that he would like to fence it so that he has the option to also graze it.... But, may as well get it back into some kind of production for now.  It is right across this little creek from the hay and corn fields so not going to be a problem to chop and make silage from it too in the fall.   He has 2 people wanting to buy small quantities of silage from him... most people won't sell it in small quantities.... one guy this past winter used to bring over his silage cart thing for DS to fill about once a week or so.... DS would get it filled within a day or 2 since he was feeding silage to the weaned calves and the old cows.... and they took it across the scales to get a weight, and that's what he paid for it everytime.  They did not weigh it everytime.... but had a basic idea of what each load weighed.  At $50/ ton that went a long way to helping pay for the cost of it all.... 
It costs about $400 PER ACRE to put corn out.... decent varieties of seed corn are $200-300/ PER BAG of seed corn...that's counting fertilizer, and the prep work to get the land ready for it.... then there is the chopping and hauling and bagging.... IT"S NOT CHEAP.... You hope for a decent yield of 8-10 tons per acre.... so at $50/ton selling... you barely recoup your costs....  but with the increasing costs of grain, corn silage is going to be "cheap feed" for us this winter if we get a decent crop. We will feed some grain to give them extra protein and the trace vitamins and minerals and all that they need balanced... but not near as much grain as we would if we did not have the silage.  Plus the old cows  get it and it really helps to keep their body condition up when they have fall calves on them. 

Okay, time to quit.  Tomorrow is another day....


----------



## farmerjan

Monday evening.  It has been warm and sticky but mostly sunny today.  Didn't see anything in the rain gauge so must not have done anything last night.  
It is clouding up and hear some thunder in the background to the west.  Looked at the radar, and it looks like most will stay west in the mountains more, and some to the east.  It seems to be moving more north than east so if it continues that track, we won't get very much.  The future radar shows some this evening after 9 or so... 
We could have waited to make the hay today, but glad it is done.  DS was spreading poultry litter this afternoon in the field across from me that was in a cover crop that the deer just devoured, and  DS had the co-op spray it and kill it and will plant the sorghum sudan in it in a couple days.  If we get any kind of normal weather/rain/temps, we will get 2 cuttings off it.  

I got the samples packed and dropped off to go out UPS.  I went down the hill and got a load of stuff in the car and brought it up.  Sorted some more stuff out to go to the dumpster.  Sadly, I put the books from my grandmothers in the dumpster.  They were moldy and in bad shape after I took more out of the box.  I did find another box of other books that are in pretty good shape.... You save what you can.  

DS said the hand cart is at the barn where he put it after moving the freezers.... I need it for the last bunches of boxes so that I don't have to carry them individually.

I have not felt good all day.  Not sure what except a nagging headache.  Might be leftover from the hay/allergies etc., being on the tractor....and being tired..... first trip out and getting used to that again for the year. Plus all the testing last week and again Sunday before getting on the tractor.   I was thinking of 2 trips today, but did not happen.  Plus I did watch a movie last night and fell asleep and probably should have just gone to sleep earlier... might have slept on the neck wrong to give me that slight achey head....my fault.  

I have PT in the morning then will go by the grocery store and grab a few odds and ends.... yes, including some ice cream..... Then I plan to go to the house again and work on that.  I also had gotten the truck emptied here finally, so might take that to put junk on it and then can put a load to come up after I dump stuff.  Getting down to the end.  Got some outside stuff that needs to come up;  cattle panels for the garden. t-posts, other stuff.  

Seems there is something else on the calendar... I better go get it out of the car and check it out so I don't forget to do something....

I need to talk to a couple farms too... got one I really want to get tested this week.  

Put the water on the middle peach tree for several hours while I went down the hill.  Soft slow light spray so it soaked in good.  Then ran a bunch on it when I was going to move it over, for a few minutes and really soaked the ground to standing water that lasted for a couple minutes.  Moved it over to the other tree and will see how much rain we do or do not get before I put it on that tree since that one is doing so much better.   I will probably put water on it just to keep it going good.  

Skies are getting really dark, granted it is evening, but they have that dark clouds/storm look.  I should have maybe mowed the lawn today.  But I did not want to sit on that mower and do it.  See how the rest of the week goes.  

Making a list of things to do tomorrow.... need to think of something to eat for supper.   Oh, I have vegetables in there to heat.... clean out some stuff..... have a nice big glass of milk and get a shower and get an early night.  

I did go on the website and paid the taxes since I did not get anything more from the banker or anything.  NOT paying a penalty... the cc fee was $10 and that was aggravating enough.....But that is done on time....and I sent an e-mail to the banker and said that I had paid it, have a conf #, and that when the next taxes are due in Dec I want to revisit the escrow deal and see about getting it stopped.   I am serious about this.... I want to pay my own bills when they are due and not have some other entity "taking responsibility" .....which in this case was a big mess.... I will push that....


----------



## farmerjan

Sticky and warm...68 up to 88 and just humid.  Sun and clouds all day.  Clouded up this eve and some thunder and a shower but the rain was like a horseshoe around us... west, up overtop to the north and back around to the east.... 

PT went good and we are cutting back to every other week to see how it will work.  Seems he thinks that I did get alot more "work" on it while on the tractor and out and about.... it did not hurt near as much this morning. 

I went and got a few things at the hardware store that I needed, the surveyors' tape so I can mark the trees that are good once he cuts the hay, a small roll of electricians tape as there is a little chewed spot in the one wire on the fan I brought up, and I want to wrap it for safety's sake.... then went to the bank and put the "repayment check" from the christmas tree farm taxes in my account and went to the grocery store.  Did more shopping than I planned but it is mostly dry and canned goods.... and yes, I got some ice cream. 

Came home and got it all into the house.  Hung a load of clothes and out some jeans in to soak... I will put todays's jeans in and then wash them all. 

Did the dishes up and the gallon jars that I wanted to get washed up. 

Got a message from the farm I wanted to do this week that it would not suit him , could we do it Monday.... so I put him on the calendar for then. 
Later this afternoon got a text from the farm scheduled for Saturday, that he had to switch with the hired milker, so could we do it next Saturday....  .  I have not answered him back.... but I guess that I will have to since there is no way I can test with the hired guy, they are about as half-a$$ed and don't know the cow numbers and we would be there half the night.

Worked a bit around here today due to the heat... I still have a bit of the "feeling off"..... I would have gone this morning after PT and it would have been good before it got too humid... so tomorrow I will get up with the 6:30 or so alarm and go down early and if it is not too bad, then make another trip with the truck...

I ran out of steam today in the "close" feeling temps.


----------



## farmerjan

One trip up the hill this morning and going to take the truck down and get some stuff to the dumpster before it rains.  Have a couple of smaller shelving units that I should be able to load myself, and can bring up.  They need a good washing so will leave them outside.... wood, but they will get a hosing off if it doesn't rain so getting wet one time won't hurt them.  
I will unload the car later after I get more done.  It won't hurt anything to sit there and won't get wet so not a priority.  
Radar is now looking like it will be going around us AGAIN....we must have made the rain gods mad....Maybe tonight....

It is cloudy and humid but not as hot as yesterday.  Started out with sun but didn't last very long so didn't get near as hot.  I am going to put the water on for the 3rd tree while I am gone.  We were looking to get some rain last night, but it was a very short shower that barely got the bottom of the rain gauge wet.  I am going to soak the rose bush again, and water the one at the front porch since it is partially under the overhang and does not get a good soaking where it is.  Also have to water the irises that I moved up here because they are also impeded with the overhang.  They will need to be moved as it is not as sunny there as I thought it would be either.  

Definitely will be moving that big bush with the little white flowers that comes out early in the spring... it just "closes " everything in and after the flowers are gone early, is just a big humped up bunch of green stems... sorta like a forsythia just gets bigger... It will be good to put along the dirt road side of the property on the bank there and it can grow to it's heart's content....Good to screen out the dust too from the dirt road.  Along with the forsythia.


----------



## farmerjan

Back for a bit.  Knees are starting to really ache.  I did sort some stuff and threw out a bunch of old food that was in a couple boxes that were stacked... So then I took a bunch of stuff to the dumpster... and loaded one set of the shelves and brought it up with a few more boxes.  Truck is unloaded.  Had to come in and sit for a bit.  It had gotten hotter and more humid and I was sweating bullets.   So, I am sitting and off my knees for a bit.  I might get the car unloaded and maybe go down the hill again...
It has gotten dark, cloudy, and looking like it was going to move in and it keeps going around.... I have been watching the radar;  it starts out in the west, pop up dark green and the oranges of downpours, then it goes north and pops up again east of us.   Some places I have been hearing are getting downpours of an inch or more .....

I think an ice cream sandwich is called for and a couple of ibuprophen.... maybe they will knock the edge off.  

I really think that a recliner is going to be in the near future... gotta get this ankle up as it has been swelling more again..... that doesn't help the knees.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, you do need to take it a bit easy. I know you have a lot to do though so it isn't easy for you to take it easy.


----------



## Mini Horses

No time to "take it easy" !   😁   Always too much to do.


----------



## Baymule

Yes! Get a recliner, it will help your ankle and knees. Just propping your feet up is really relaxing. You need one!


----------



## farmerjan

Late eve... I sat and was watching a dvd movie called Hachi... about an AKITA puppy ... Richard Gere stars and it is good and a tear jerker... I like him as an actor... he was in a movie called Summersby... actually depicted in the Shenandoah valley... another tear jerker... 
Had brought some stuff in the house and have to sort through some bathroom stuff.  Need to get the towels in the cabinet I got in the corner the other day... I need to get a couple of wedges as it is not level there....
Got the electrical tape on the wire for the fan that got the covering chewed off it in a couple of places.... feel better that it is protected.  

Ate some vegs and am going in to take a shower.  

Did not go out and finish unloading the car as we got a very short quick downpour shower and then some sprinkley light rain off and on since then.  Radar shows that the bulk has still been going around us... but more consistent showers and rain tomorrow and Friday... like 70% chances.   I will unload the rest of the car in the morning and go down to the house.  
Temps are still right at 70 and a bit sticky. I did get most of the groceries from Tuesday put into the cabinets... I really do not like having the bottom cabinets with counters because I cannot reach up into the upper ones very good.  Much prefer the single units without the counters... I have to have a step stool for everything in the kitchen so the upper ones still do not have much in them .  I so want the couple of cupboards moved in here so I can start to feel like I can utilize them.  This weekend  they should get moved. 

Talked to a lady that does house cleaning and some yard/landscaping... might have her come and do the final cleaning on the house... will have my SS check by then so will be okay after paying most all the bills already.... I'm tired of all this other BS.... 

So, tomorrow I will head down the hill again and get more stuff in the car since it looks to be showers most all day.  There is some outside stuff to get in the truck so can do that too... No farms this week since that one said they could not test, and my Sat herd wants to put it off until next Sat.... looks like I will be testing Mon,  Wed and Sat next week.  

Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## Baymule

Almost done. Won’t it feel great to be done and finished with the rent house!
Next week will be a tough one on your knees. Once you have surgery it will dramatically change your life.
My bum knee doesn’t hurt like it used to. When Trip and Carson busted me in that knee from behind and I did a full face plant, I think they actually knocked the bones forward. I can’t straighten it anymore but it doesn’t hurt like it did and I don’t limp and lurch about like a staggering drunk anymore. Riding my horse still hurts and riding in a car for longer than a couple of hours hurts. But daily living has vastly improved. Maybe you need some dog therapy? LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

That may be true, Bay....chiropractic dogs!    😁 

Man oh man, I'd hire her to do the clean and add a hug.    It's just easier and done, at this point.  Then you can feel relief and concentrate on your home.   Some days we just have to bite the bullet.   I'm looking at some of that right now!   Even a tight budget still makes it make sense sometimes.  If you can find someone to actually work, that is.

My week has been crazy and I'm ready to be done!!!   Trying to have a few days off....need to do things here, at home.  Just not in the mood after a 12 hr day!  Mental break needed....same thing you need....especially with hay season on you.  The list is too long.


----------



## Bruce

Plus once she hits the recliner after a long day she can have a pre bedtime nap.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> and I don’t limp and lurch about like a staggering drunk anymore


A dose of original Mama Wall's will fix that


----------



## farmerjan

Getting some showers and all..... thunder and short waves of a little rain.  Going to go down the hill shortly.  
Ankle is swollen up and it is probably from being on it so much again.  I never thought that I would continue to have the swelling this far down the road after it has done so good with the movement. range of motion and all.  Part of it might be that since the new chair for the desk is so much better than the old one, I do alot more sitting than I used to.  
Had the water on the 3rd, best looking tree yesterday.... forgot about it so it got about 6 hours of slow light watering.  Am going to move it back to the middle, worst looking tree, and the next watering is going to be a long slow watering like the best tree got.   But might get lucky and not need to do that for another week since we are supposed to get any where from 1/2 to 3 inches in the next couple of days.  

Good day to just work in the house here for a bit..... need those stupid wedges for that cabinet before I fill it up and it is too heavy to tip up to get it level.  
Going in to do a sink full of dishes out of a box of stuff that I am trying to sort through .  A little at a time....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> A dose of original Mama Wall's will fix that


And it doesn't have to be Christmas either! It's good any time of year! LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy, damp, 70 and muggy. Was only down to 69 last night.   Looks like some more rain in the area but think we will be on the fringes again.  Have to go out and check the rain gauge, had some last night.  
Headed out to unload a couple last things out of the car and head down the hill in a bit.  Yesterday the ankle was soo puffy and swollen and knees ached.  This dampness isn't helping.

Had the 2x farm that milks 220+ text me,  and wanted next wed and thurs.... I texted him back and said that I was scheduled mon-wed-fri and sat next week and that it would have to be the following week.  So settled on 22-23; tues/wed. of the following week.  I just was not going to put in one more farm next week.  Bad enough I couldn't space them out and do the 2 that I wanted to,  this week.

Going to finish scrubbing off the wood shelves of the set I brought up so they can dry out...and then get going. 

Checked my bank account since my paycheck gets direct deposited and they included our vacation pay.  Couldn't figure out why it was such a big deposit.... nice surprise....even though I don't work as much, it is partly based on numbers of cows, but also a percentage of it is years of service....

Sun looks like it is trying to come out.... crazy weather...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just came home with 25 2x4"s, sticker shock....$9.75 each.! Total was $260.81 with tax,...the dog lounge is going to be costly for sure...


----------



## Bruce

I sure hope the lumber shortage/exorbanate price clears up soon.  I heard it has added $36K to the cost of a new house!


----------



## farmerjan

Unfortunately, don't look for prices to get any better this year.  I don't see the supply increasing all that much and that will keep the prices elevated.  Between the slow down last year with the whole covid crap.... mills not operating at capacity due to fewer workers, shut downs for the virus, and the slower incoming logs for processing for the same reasons..... AND adding in to that, all the people home from work, deciding that they ought to start this or that project that they had not had time for before but now had the time to do..... creating a HUGE increase in demand for lumber and  all that.  Less coming into the mills, less getting processed. less getting sent to the home improvement stores and even the lumber companies that deal mostly with builders.... equals less availability overall, and so the prices go up.  

And you add in the wet in some places, it has slowed down the ability of some companies to get into the woods now.  The drought is affecting the southwest and west, but the wet in so many of the places where the common trees are harvested has also slowed down things.  

No, I doubt you will see much lowering of prices through this year... and with inflation starting to creep up, it will not go down much....


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy and raining off and on most of the day.  It was dry for several hours earlier... I dumped a total of .6 inch this morning... hit 82 and a peek of sun for about 20 minutes... Has been showers/light rain off and on since 2 or so. 
I got the shims/wedges to fix that cabinet that I want to put the bath towels/linens into.  So can get to that this evening.  I went down to the other house and got some more stuff done.... another bunch of stuff in the car.  Got all the rest of my records that were in the one room... pretty much done on the closed in back porch,  some stuff to take to dumpster, and the other wood shelf thing to bring up.  So only the rest of the stuff in the kitchen to do;  the cupboards to be moved.    And the fish tanks in the building.  It has been raining pretty steady, light, but real wet, so waiting to unload the rest of the car.
Rain is supposed to taper off, not as much tomorrow and ending by Sunday night... might get some more during the day on Sunday. 
I expect that DS will be cutting hay on Monday if the ground is not too soggy. 
 Looked at my calendar and the Wed herd is a morning test... but I decided to not put that other herd in like he wanted, and to do him the following week on Tues/Wed.... why kill myself next week.  I will be needed in the hay fields too to do the raking.  I am glad the herd on Wed is morning as I will get home about the time to get samples packed and then be available to get on the tractor. 
Brought the vacuum back up to my house so I can do a few things, then will take it back down over the weekend. 

Called my farmer friend for milk, will go pick it up tomorrow. 

Going in to see what I can rustle up for supper, and then work on that linen "cabinet". Will take the vacuum and clean it out good too,  and have to wipe down the outside.  It used to stand next to the stove so has some sticky/grease splatters on the side. 
Got the washed down/scrubbed wood set of shelves in the carport so it can dry out and come in the house.  It is a real nice sturdy set of shelves and I cannot find the same brand anywhere and cannot find it on line.... I keep looking... I will use a wood oil to "feed the wood", once I get them in the house. 

Got to get the grass mowed here at the new house....
Picked up some "miniature roses" marked way down at Lowe's... will put them along the front porch  on the one side as it gets sun a good part of the day... Just for color... like I need more to do....

Back to feeding the horse once a day since Deb has gone back up to northern Va to work... just the old mare that I don't mind so much....don't know how long she will be back here.... could be worse.


----------



## Bruce

I guess you don't have enough winter cold. Up here no one logs in the summer, they wait for the ground to freeze.


----------



## farmerjan

Down here they log all year.... according to the weather...rain and mud,  and snow making mud.... There are alot of  pines in southern and eastern Va.... and there is alot of oak and other trees harvested here... and there are log backups at  many mills from not being able to process any faster.... 
Several of the fence building guys cannot get treated posts for fencing... and realize they buy them by the bundle, which is like 50 posts to a bundle maybe... and they buy 5-10 bundles at a time... and they cannot get them either....mostly treated pine.....
And now the guys are trying to log all the ash as fast as they can before the trees are totally dead and then are not worth as much....
But also realize that pines that are grown on tree farms,  and they only grow so fast... and the demand is up and it is not like a corn crop that you grow and harvest in one year.... so there will be a shortage of pines for lumber with the rate that the lumber is going out of the lumber yards too....because all these people have gone into warp speed mode to do home projects too.....
Prices are not going to go down, and availability is going to be less for several reasons.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've had same rains....go by, sprinkles. Downpours. Overcast.  Last month so dry pastures drying up.  This month, green and growing...but very wet!   A real 360.  That's what we get now.  I feel it wasn't so roller coaster in years past.

Not working today.  Relief!  Looks like rain any minute, downpour last night.   Think I'll go to the auction today.  A social event.   Not in the mood to wrangle bucklings to take to sell.  Just go for fun and relaxation.


----------



## Baymule

With neighbor Robert having a saw mill now, I’m looking at my pine trees with new eyes. I want to build a cordwood house with timber frame structure. Actually post and beam, because I would never be able to make the mortise and tenon joints. There are some nice trees here, they will make my next house. DH is dug in here and doesn’t want to move, but I don’t see me living out the rest of my life here. Prices are stupid high and likely will remain so for awhile. I think we should sell while prices are high and use that money to move. I would gladly live in a barn while building a house. Son has 35 acres, his aunt has 17 acres next to it. She thinks it’s made of gold, but maybe we could parley on it……. So that’s where my mind is going, build a more sustainable house for heat and cold. I’ve lived with no AC before, but 1 hour in this mobile home with no AC sends us scrambling out the door. I’ve discussed it with DH, he knows it’s coming……  Before too long I’ll be stacking up beams and peeled log pieces to dry. Looking at one of those Harbor Freight portable garage things, only $200 to cover up my wood. Poor BJ, he likes things to stay the same, I’m happy to jump off in the deep end, then learn how to swim. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Partial clearing this morning, forgot to check rain gauge to see what it did yesterday and last eve.  Heading down the hill in a little bit.  DS said that tomorrow he would help with the last of the cabinets/cupboards,  and then maybe some small stuff left......and then it will mostly be cleaning.... got a call in to the lady I met and talked to the other day.... will be glad to be done although I still hate the traffic here...miss the quiet down there with next to no traffic and no other noise.... so may very well not be the last move for me either...
I'm not a jump off and learn to swim type of person, but want something more than I think this place will give me...  The big thing is to get the knees done and then see how I feel, what I am able to get back to doing and what I cannot do?????

Time to get going.


----------



## Baymule

With your therapy, you will be able to do more than you can now, because you won’t be in such pain.


----------



## Mini Horses

You'll get used to more noise in a short time.   When I first moved here they used the adjacent train track once a day....about 3 am!   Wasn't long before I didn't even notice it.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , I get what you are saying but I doubt it.  I lived right across the road from a train that went through several times a day and got "used to it"  but I could hear it and feel it coming and it was not sudden headlights and then different degrees of noise as it is here with the vehicles......I could tell you the time by when it went through....Here it is cars and trucks speeding past;  some with radios blaring and some with mufflers or lack there of,  loud enough to sound like a monster truck from the truck pulls....

In CT years ago, I lived near the interstate and it was a certain level of noise you always heard, but it was more muted.  You get used to it to a certain extent, but I never got used to it to where I "didn't hear it".  

The further off the road and beaten path the better I have always liked it.  Don't want to hear "civilization" going by. But, for now it is what it is....

Made a trip with the truck and then a trip with the car, will get the car unloaded this evening in a little bit after  the ibpro,  that I just took,  takes the edge off.   Will unload the truck in the morning so I can take it back down to load junk.  I will take the vacuum down in the morning too. 
 Just some stuff in the one cabinet over the sink, odds and ends stuff here and there to gather up inside.  Some stuff outside to get together yet...but not major.... and need to clean out the fridge;  most of that will go in the dumpster too....Do some basic cleaning of the cupboards.... there have been mice in them and need a good thorough washing out with soapy water and a scrub brush.... when they get here.  Going to have DS leave them out on the deck so I can get some serious washing down and scrubbing with a brush, done.... then move them inside in a few days to make sure they dry good.....I can tip them on their side on a blanket and get them inside myself most likely once they are cleaned.  The mice have taken over down there again....

  Possible showers tomorrow then part clouds for 7 days.... sure we could get a possible shower but it doesn't look like there is much of any precip in the forecast for over a week. 

Wound up with .4 inch in the rain gauge this morning, so about an inch in the last 5 days total.... 
Nothing like the downpours and all that @secuono  has had across the mountains east of here.

Went and got my milk too,  and they had about 1 inch or maybe a little bit more over there too.  

Going to catch up with some posts then go out and get the car done... won't take but a little bit to get that stuff inside, it is mostly all kitchen stuff .....


----------



## secuono

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses , I get what you are saying but I doubt it.  I lived right across the road from a train that went through several times a day and got "used to it"  but I could hear it and feel it coming and it was not sudden headlights and then different degrees of noise as it is here with the vehicles......I could tell you the time by when it went through....Here it is cars and trucks speeding past;  some with radios blaring and some with mufflers or lack there of,  loud enough to sound like a monster truck from the truck pulls....
> 
> In CT years ago, I lived near the interstate and it was a certain level of noise you always heard, but it was more muted.  You get used to it to a certain extent, but I never got used to it to where I "didn't hear it".
> 
> The further off the road and beaten path the better I have always liked it.  Don't want to hear "civilization" going by. But, for now it is what it is....
> 
> Made a trip with the truck and then a trip with the car, will get the car unloaded this evening in a little bit after  the ibpro,  that I just took,  takes the edge off.   Will unload the truck in the morning so I can take it back down to load junk.  I will take the vacuum down in the morning too.
> Just some stuff in the one cabinet over the sink, odds and ends stuff here and there to gather up inside.  Some stuff outside to get together yet...but not major.... and need to clean out the fridge;  most of that will go in the dumpster too....Do some basic cleaning of the cupboards.... there have been mice in them and need a good thorough washing out with soapy water and a scrub brush.... when they get here.  Going to have DS leave them out on the deck so I can get some serious washing down and scrubbing with a brush, done.... then move them inside in a few days to make sure they dry good.....I can tip them on their side on a blanket and get them inside myself most likely once they are cleaned.  The mice have taken over down there again....
> 
> Possible showers tomorrow then part clouds for 7 days.... sure we could get a possible shower but it doesn't look like there is much of any precip in the forecast for over a week.
> 
> Wound up with .4 inch in the rain gauge this morning, so about an inch in the last 5 days total....
> Nothing like the downpours and all that @secuono  has had across the mountains east of here.
> 
> Went and got my milk too,  and they had about 1 inch or maybe a little bit more over there too.
> 
> Going to catch up with some posts then go out and get the car done... won't take but a little bit to get that stuff inside, it is mostly all kitchen stuff .....


I think people claimed 5+ inches had fallen here. 
I haven't been following this thread and idk about the comments that triggered your post about traffic, but I'll add my experience living on a 55mph road.
We can hear vehicles coming & going before they get here, some further than others, some weather conditions carry the sound further. The lights, two of my dim ponies spooked at the lights just once, when I was leading them around the new land. They knew they were coming, but they were on higher ground than before, so it spooked them. 👻 I'm used to the noise, too. And I know the regular schedule, what normal vehicles sound like vs mailman or lost people, even.


----------



## Mini Horses

When you get your milk do you get enough cream for butter making?     That's the one thing I've always wanted to have a cow for....the cream for butter.   I get cream in goat milk but need to use a separator for max amounts. It will culture if left to.  White butter.

I get what you're saying about the noises...no they don't go away but, some do become less annoying over time.  You build tolerance.  Dislike the loud trucks, too.  😁. Especially at night.


----------



## secuono

Mini Horses said:


> When you get your milk do you get enough cream for butter making?     That's the one thing I've always wanted to have a cow for....the cream for butter.   I get cream in goat milk but need to use a separator for max amounts. It will culture if left to.  White butter.
> 
> I get what you're saying about the noises...no they don't go away but, some do become less annoying over time.  You build tolerance.  Dislike the loud trucks, too.  😁. Especially at night.



Omg, they added rumble strips on the divider line last year, I think it was. It's so dang annoying in general! So many people drive all over the place and have crashed on either side of us that it scares me every time I hear someone go over them! 😑


----------



## Baymule

We live 2 1/2 miles off the paved Farm Road, on a country road paved with hot mix, whatever that is, but it isn't rocks or dirt. It is bumpy, but people still drive like idiots on it. The dogs go nuts over Fed-Ex, UPS, garbage trucks, trucks and trailers, so they add to the excitement of a loud rattling vehicle. We sit 100 yards off the road, so not a big deal. Not much traffic here!

When we lived in Livingston, practically downtown, one block off a major 4 lane highway, we were constantly in the middle of noise. There was a tire store right across the street from us, our driveway lined up with theirs, so nothing to block the highway noise, plus the tire store noise, traffic down our street and all around us. Lived there for over 30 years. Don't miss it one bit and never want to go back.


----------



## farmerjan

Those rumble strips are the absolutely worst for annoying.  None on this road....yet... thank goodness.  They are on a couple of roads we have to travel with equipment and you can't straddle them with the equipment, so you run down the middle of the road to stop the head pounding noise....
 On this road, there is alot of traffic and they fly.  Just hate all the traffic.  It runs parallel to the main route 11,  about 2 miles to the west, a straight shot from the one small town to the other, so alot of people travel this...

Cloudy and humid.  69 degrees.  Hung some clothes yesterday also, mostly sun in the afternoon.  Supposed to have some sun in a bit,  before the front drops down from WVA and all into this area for some rain - T-storms this afternoon.  Going out to unload truck now and then see.... I will try to bring the clothes in before they get "re-rinsed".... work jeans and such.  In this heat you can only wear clothes one day, if that,  because of the sweat and all.  Winter I can get by with a couple days on the jeans if they don't get covered with "barnyard".... but not this time of year.  I strip in the evening and it is like peeling off a wet bathing suit here lately with the humidity and sweaty from work.  Go through work clothes twice as fast.....
Once this front goes through, we are supposed to have a week of dry.... expect we will be in hay big time.  My work schedule will work out pretty good for it by the looks of it....Mon aft test.... then morning Wed and off all afternoons until Friday so will be able to do tedding and raking.


----------



## Baymule

Where we used to live, cars on the highway that I called “thumpers” playing the base on their stereo real loud. It literally shook the slab foundation of our house and we could feel the vibration in our breast bone. Nope, don’t miss that either. Paris hated all the loud noises and barked her head off. Once she got here, she sure calmed down. Poor dog, she was stressed too.


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> Omg, they added rumble strips on the divider line last year, I think it was. It's so dang annoying in general! So many people drive all over the place and have crashed on either side of us that it scares me every time I hear someone go over them! 😑


There are places here where they were put in then taken out. I ASSUME because all the people on the road complained. I can only imagine hearing that sound at all hours of the day and night.


----------



## farmerjan

Back up here at new house.  DS and Jim came down and took a load to the dumpsters.  Old box springs, all sorts of stuff I was not going to keep.... plastic containers that I had been keeping.... just stuff.....  then loaded a bunch of stuff on my truck and the 3 cupboards that are going in this house and 1 cupboard that is too tall for here and DS was going to put it in his barn for now.  The ceilings in the other house were taller... and the way the metal strips were put in to make moveable shelves I can't cut off more than about 6-8 inches off the top... but might be able to cut it in half since there is one permanent non-moveable shelf in the middle.  Also got the old washing machine out for DS to take to scrap .... There is a bunch of stuff, maybe one more load of misc....for me to move, some stuff out of the cabinets there... but at this point the house is pretty empty. 

The sun had finally come out some,  but I had brought in the laundry before I went down in case.  Glad I did as it would have been pushing it time wise if I had waited til we were done.

By the time we got up here to the house it was getting "dark".  Got the things put where I wanted them pretty much, and I covered the 2 cupboards on the deck that I want to clean out good with a scrub brush, and the rest of the stuff off the truck.  Then DS was taking the full size mattress to his house and the tall cupboard to the barn for now.  Was pushing to get it done before it rained.  
The thunder started and I checked the radar, and it just started raining here about 5... so about a half hour after we got done here.  

I had to sit for a bit.  I may go back down all according to if the rain settles in or not.... Have some tires and other stuff that could go on the truck and not hurt if it gets wet.  
The fish tanks are still in the building.... that will have to wait for another day.  
Now the serious cleaning out of the fridge, and then CLEANING in the house.   Got to take the legs off the one kitchen table and bring it and the chairs up.... they are going to go in the yard sale...... time to get rid of stuff.   I have the table from my parents house in CT and it is nicer than that one that I picked up somewhere years ago.  I can move it myself once I get the legs off.....

It is raining pretty soft and steady right now.  Radar shows precip for the next couple hours then it is supposed to stop and then clearing off and some clouds but mostly sun for the next week....

So, I am going to go in and empty the dish drainer and do another sink of dishes and stuff... empty one box maybe....and then see about getting the rest done down there in the next couple of days.  Maybe do a little here at night... make it a goal to empty a box a day???? Of course, still have to get the fish tanks moved... trying to debate what's the best to do with them.  Let the landlord raise cain.... I really don't care at this point.  

Need to think about something to eat since it is going on 6..... I have a headache..... and the dampness and several hours mostly on the knees is causing some complaints from them.....lol.... 

I have to work tomorrow afternoon and need the meters so will back the car up and load them in the morning and the hoses and get the sample bottles ready this evening ..... Have to leave by noon tomorrow since I have no idea who I am testing with... Geneva is not milking there during the week anymore just fill in on weekends....probably be the owner since he knows the cows.... but I don't want to hold him up so will get set up early in case... sometimes they will start 15 min early and I don't want them waiting on me.    

DS said he is going to start mowing hay tomorrow since they were calling on rain this aft/eve.... no sense in it laying there getting wet if we can help it.   Glad he didn't cut today.  

I think that I may be done for the evening... will get the bottles ready and all for tomorrow.  There are things I can do here so might just get started on a few things here.  Haven't gotten the towels and all moved into that cabinet yet...

Break time is over....


----------



## farmerjan

Back up here at new house.  DS and Jim came down and took a load to the dumpsters.  Old box springs, all sorts of stuff I was not going to keep.... plastic containers that I had been keeping.... just stuff.....  then loaded a bunch of stuff on my truck and the 3 cupboards that are going in this house and 1 cupboard that is too tall for here and DS was going to put it in his barn for now.  The ceilings in the other house were taller... and the way the metal strips were put in to make moveable shelves I can't cut off more than about 6-8 inches off the top... but might be able to cut it in half since there is one permanent non-moveable shelf in the middle.  Also got the old washing machine out for DS to take to scrap .... There is a bunch of stuff, maybe one more load of misc....for me to move, some stuff out of the cabinets there... but at this point the house is pretty empty. 

The sun had finally come out some,  but I had brought in the laundry before I went down in case.  Glad I did as it would have been pushing it time wise if I had waited til we were done.

By the time we got up here to the house it was getting "dark".  Got the things put where I wanted them pretty much, and I covered the 2 cupboards on the deck that I want to clean out good with a scrub brush, and the rest of the stuff off the truck.  Then DS was taking the full size mattress to his house and the tall cupboard to the barn for now.  Was pushing to get it done before it rained.  
The thunder started and I checked the radar, and it just started raining here about 5... so about a half hour after we got done here.  

I had to sit for a bit.  I may go back down all according to if the rain settles in or not.... Have some tires and other stuff that could go on the truck and not hurt if it gets wet.  
The fish tanks are still in the building.... that will have to wait for another day.  
Now the serious cleaning out of the fridge, and then CLEANING in the house.   Got to take the legs off the one kitchen table and bring it and the chairs up.... they are going to go in the yard sale...... time to get rid of stuff.   I have the table from my parents house in CT and it is nicer than that one that I picked up somewhere years ago.  I can move it myself once I get the legs off.....

It is raining pretty soft and steady right now.  Radar shows precip for the next couple hours then it is supposed to stop and then clearing off and some clouds but mostly sun for the next week....

So, I am going to go in and empty the dish drainer and do another sink of dishes and stuff... empty one box maybe....and then see about getting the rest done down there in the next couple of days.  Maybe do a little here at night... make it a goal to empty a box a day???? Of course, still have to get the fish tanks moved... trying to debate what's the best to do with them.  Let the landlord raise cain.... I really don't care at this point.  

Need to think about something to eat since it is going on 6..... I have a headache..... and the dampness and several hours mostly on the knees is causing some complaints from them.....lol.... 

I have to work tomorrow afternoon and need the meters so will back the car up and load them in the morning and the hoses and get the sample bottles ready this evening ..... Have to leave by noon tomorrow since I have no idea who I am testing with... Geneva is not milking there during the week anymore just fill in on weekends....probably be the owner since he knows the cows.... but I don't want to hold him up so will get set up early in case... sometimes they will start 15 min early and I don't want them waiting on me.    

DS said he is going to start mowing hay tomorrow since they were calling on rain this aft/eve.... no sense in it laying there getting wet if we can help it.   Glad he didn't cut today.  

I think that I may be done for the evening... will get the bottles ready and all for tomorrow.  There are things I can do here so might just get started on a few things here.  Haven't gotten the towels and all moved into that cabinet yet...

Break time is over....


----------



## farmerjan

I didn't go back down. It is still raining, actually a nice steady rain.  Looks like some serious rain in some surrounding areas, but ours is not bad.  Ought to have a fair amount though.  

I went in and took a shower and washed my hair because it was so crummy.   Going in to put the bottles in the trays for tomorrow and put this ankle up as it is swelling again.  I hope that this gets better after the knees and I get more active.

DS said there are a couple of new calves on the rwf heifers we bought several months ago... when we bought those couple of herefords that the friend of ours bought... Well, seems they were short bred cuz there are 2 that have new little babies.  He moved them to the nurse cow field... and my nurse cow is going there with the calf we fostered on her... trying to get a few more moved out to pastures away from the barn fields so they can grow back up a bit.  Anything that has a calf on them by next weekend, will be going out to pastures to get bred back... anything that still hasn't calved will become a fall calving cow as far as the breeding goes.  There are still about 10-15 that were late bred..... so they will have "bigger" calves when they go with a bull this late fall/winter.  But then they ought to breed right back then.  Hopefully the ones that have just calved in the last 2 weeks, will cycle once they get out on good grass, and "back up" a bit so that they have their next calf in 11 months; so in May rather than in June.... trying to get back to more defined, controlled calving timing....  

DS just called, they got called into work, there was such heavy rain south of here they have roads flooded and trees down... he is on his way to check some roads now.  He was telling me about the cows, then we got off the phone and then he called back....It is still raining out there but a little lighter right now.  We are getting perfect rain, but they got hammered south of here....


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night.  It was a WARM 90 today... sunny and nice though.  Had .7 inch from that rain last evening and night.  Really good rain.   But , now it is blowing and we might get a bit of the "pop up" storms that are coming through north of here.  I just went out and closed all the windows on the car and truck and recovered the 2 cabinets on the deck.... From the looks of the radar we are on the southern edge of it for the next couple of hours...

Couldn't find the one new little calf at the pasture today after looking for nearly 2 1/2 hours.  Grass is high and I wound up walking alot of it because I was scared to death to maybe run over it.  DAM DS for taking them up there with the babies barely 2-3 days old.... with "too young"  new momma's..... his GF took the 4 wheeler up this evening and finally found the one.... and got the momma to go up near it so it could get up and go nurse.... but I am going to have to go up there tomorrow and probably get them into the catch pen and move her,  or both,  BACK down to the barn and put her in the little field where the nurse cow is.... so that the calf and new momma can be monitored.... sometimes I don't think he has an ounce of common sense in his head.  He's kept the EXPERIENCED nurse cow there for what.... 2 months.... yet he turns out a brand new,  way too young - immature - heifer into a 15 acre field with 20 other cows and grass tall enough that you can't barely see the calves standing up?????? GRRRRRR

Testing went okay except I was hurting by the time we got done because I had done so much walking and all to try to find the calf earlier.... 

It is thundering out there... and very breezy..... we will probably get some rain out of it... actually it is starting to rain now, I hear it on the roof.... OOPS, it is really raining... hope it is a short and fast shower going through....

DS cut hay today... at least 15 acres....there was only a 15-20% chance of this coming through....but it is coming down now....    

Didn't get down the hill at all today due to looking for the calf and having to go to work....
Will be talking to lady for cleaning tomorrow, we texted today....will have to see what the landlord says tomorrow...not going to get the fish tanks done by tomorrow..... Will be glad to be done with this.... 

Oh well.... it is what it is.... hay was going to be tedded anyway... but hate that it is getting wet in the just mowed rows...
Going to go to bed... I hurt and ankle is swollen too....


----------



## Baymule

Glad the calf was found. Boo on the hay getting rained on.


----------



## Mini Horses

Murphy's law.......don't need rain and there it is!      Maybe it won't be much on that field.  You know how that happens.  We'll hope.  

I fixed a couple holes in an old fence line in lower fields couple days ago.  Obviously. missed one because I found 3 does I my backyard when I came home from work.  😁. I know you can appreciate old fence and escapes!   These are not traditionally jumpers, so I'm thinking a rusted spot in some old field fence.   At least the entire herd didn't see them sneaking thru.   😁   I can see a lot of fence walking when I'm off this week.   There's some growing stuff back there, on or along fences.  . I'll load up the weed eaters to take with me....some extra t-posts, slammer and chains....machete.  I see a front end loader of stuff.... .  Hope not but a couple spots, I'm planning to get more of the new fence up on front grass area.  Need the time & posts there.  

Hope your cleaning lady can do that cleaning....would be such a relief for you!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses .... gotta love old fences.....NOT.....   Oh well, fact of life.... At least they come home to the front yard for you....
Haven't been out to the rain gauge yet, but we got a good amount last night I think.... now a 20% chance of pop up AGAIN this evening.... you just gotta love the weatherman....

Changes of plans AGAIN.... not testing tomorrow, The daughter that graduated college a couple years ago and came home to the farm got slammed by the post driver when it came down wrong bounced off the post,  and got her head banged up... she is okay but had to go to emergency and will be out of commission for a couple days.... said she had to get her head "glued back together"... and we all know that head wounds bleed like a B%#$H.  Said it wasn't too bad overall, very mild concussion, cut, and goose egg... thank goodness.  So we will reschedule for next week... she texted and said whenever I can fit it in my schedule. 
Haven't heard back yet about Friday's farm.  Got Sat re-scheduled from last weeks cancellation....😞😞😒😒 Getting tired of juggling the calendar....
Then Deb texted and didn't get out last evening so I will go do the horse again, not a big deal.... should be out this evening....
And am scheduled to get the nitrogen recharged in the semen tank;  which they do every 12-16 weeks... and he texted and his truck is in the shop (work truck) and will not be here for a few days... I don't have to be here... but just one more little zig zag..... Levels are fine in it so not a worry.... but you know, just one more little quirk to the schedules. 

Going to go out and check the rain gauge.... take the truck down the hill in a little bit. 
Right knee is all swollen this morning, going to have to put on knee brace.... probably good that I don't have to test Wed morning...
Did get the samples packed last evening so will strap up boxes and drop off for UPS when I go out.  I think I will do the horse, drop the samples, go down the hill.... going to be working a little slower since the knee is going to be in the brace.  😢☹️. Took the plastic off the cupboards on the deck again..... Not going to get them cleaned out today .......

Did get some more stuff sorted out here at the desk last evening,  and some put into the drawers.... very tiny little steps here....really looking at and debating the corner cabinet here....maybe just make the rolltop desk do double duty with the laptop and sell the cabinet... The desk is higher than I really like for the computer.... no slide out "keyboard" shelf.... but the printer does work well on the top of the desk.... I pull out the center drawer and put the laptop into it at an angle propped against the writing surface of the desk,  and can type pretty well on it....

Oh well, time to get my butt in gear.....took some stuff for the knee(s)...not working yet..... Going to be a long day I think.


----------



## farmerjan

Had some phone calls and got sidetracked;  ate a pbj sandwich, got the sample boxes strapped and in the truck to go.  Dumped the rain gauge..... .6 inch.... REALLY..... I imagine DS is royally p.o.ed... but what're you gonna do.....  I am going to apply to be a weatherman.  I can look at the radar and make these kind of predictions and be as/ or MORE/ accurate....

Knee is not responding to anything for the hurt... what the he// did I do to it????

Air is cooler, drier, but there are some clouds passing through...pretty breezy.  Not going to be a good day I'm afraid.  Oh well..... 

Meeting B tomorrow afternoon at the other house to look at the cleaning.  She has several commitments  but can do some the 21st and then not til the following week to finish... she stays a few days with a woman w/alzheimers... wife of a real estate agent here... the daughter used to work at the grist mill with me years ago... sad, the mom was a real nice person.... like my mom now, bedridden,  non communicative...

It will be worth it to have her do it...she also does some yard maintenance/landscaping... might have her work on the split rail fence row, since the other guy did not do it the way I wanted it.. yes he got it weed eated but not down to dirt as I requested......and get rid of the crap scrub growing up and get it mulched. There are a few volunteer walnuts already coming up where the @#&% squirrels planted them.... I just can't with these knees right now.  Also see about what needs to be done to get this big bush cut back near the house that had the little white flowers early in the spring...then it just grows and is not that attractive... so it can get moved along with the forsythia this fall to the edge of the property along the dirt road.  No line of sight there to worry about,  and will screen the house from that direction and not affect the view from the house of the mountains to the west.  Then, could see about the fence along  the Christmas tree lot and that road... and it will be thick and a visual and actual barrier. There is an ash that is dead down in the corner..and another up at the corner of the dirt road..... would like to get the actual property line fenced all along there... but the bushes can get moved to that bank along the dirt road, and the state might mow some of it but so what... keep it trimmed too.    

Sent an e-mail to get the guy to come and do the stump grinding... with the request to include cleaning the little bit of brushy stuff growing around the maple tree that they were technically supposed to do before....see if he will include that little bit of work in the price... I am going to invest in a couple of the 1/2 privacy panels and "prop" along the road in front of the house... see if it helps with the privacy and the noise without affecting the line of sight out of the driveway....

Going in to take something stronger for the knee and something for allergies... strange, but eyes are all itchy all of a sudden.  Haven't taken anything for weeks for it and today they are driving me nuts.


----------



## farmerjan

Back at new house.  Went to old house, got some misc stuff but knee is really hurting.  Strapped it like the PT told me to do to give it extra support....Going to wash a "sinkfull" of dishes, and then put the leg/knee up... 

Left note for the landlord, about the cleaning and that he can schedule the change of electric for July 1st... that I should have the rest of the stuff out in a week or so , we got rained out Sun afternoon,  and that I hurt my knee and am supposed to keep it up for a few days.....and that the cleaning will be done the 28-29th.    

Took some trash with me and tossed it.  Dropped the samples out to go out UPS.  

Found both the young cows and BOTH the calves right there with their mommas.  They were off by themselves with the babies.  So I left well enough alone.  Maybe will get lucky and they will call this "area" home base.... near where DS said GF found the one calf yesterday aft..... since they were together I did not make them get up to see if the calves would nurse.  

Went and fed the horse on my way too.  

DS texted and said that maybe we should tedd the hay,  that got wet last night, out tomorrow... I agreed.  So will get on the tractor tomorrow ......

Sun and clouds this afternoon.... hope it stays to the north and falls apart as it gets closer so we don't have any precip this afternoon/eve....

Going to try to do a little in the house here....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick note... Got a call and my mom has passed away.  I don't know any details at this point.  We have hay on the ground and DS was mowing when he got the call as my brother seems to not have my phone number... even though he sends texts on occasion.... 
I may be on and off a bit... 

It is sad but her condition was so bad that it is for the best for her.  My father is going to be the problem though.... 
he was beside himself a few weeks ago when he thought she was "leaving him" then.  

So I will be in and out as things develop and I learn more.  

Thanks to all for being a friend to me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I'm  sorry Jan , big hugs to you and your family...if your traveling  up that way be safe


----------



## Baymule

Jan I am so sorry about your Mom. We are here for you, wish I could do something to help. Big hugs. I know you will be going there, please be careful on your travels and let us know how you are doing. If you don't have internet access, text me and I'll let everyone know that you are ok.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm sorry about your mom Jan, sending you hugs.


----------



## Mini Horses

My thoughts are with you.  So sorry for your loss.  It is hard but, like you, my mom had left me long before her passing.  .  She no longer suffers. 😔


----------



## Mike CHS

Sorry about your Mom but I know you were expecting it.


----------



## farmerjan

In from the hayfield for a bit.   It has been a beautiful comfortable dry air today in the upper 70's.... very nice day.  At least another one or 2 like that then getting more humid....

Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers.  

Yes, it was "expected" but it is never expected if that makes sense.  She isn't suffering and it will be easier on my brother that is the POA except for what will happen with my father and how he takes it.  I do not see him doing well because he has never liked being alone.... but maybe this will push him to look outside the narrow focus he has had;   and maybe this will just cause him to give up.  He came out of the stoke so well, and we believe that it was in part because he had to "get home to mom"....

Have been in contact with the family... Services are not until next week....hours on Tues eve and service on Wed.  Not sure why it is put off so long, but it is not my place to say.  DS and I will be going up Tues morning early.... and staying through and coming home early Friday...give us a chance to go to the service and spend a little time after it is over.  
Nothing much for me to go up sooner for,  at this point.  After it is over, and then POA brother returns to his place in 2 weeks it will be time to consider maybe going up for a few days....when things quiet down and actually get lonely for father.  My brother had planned to go there this weekend coming, and stay for 2 weeks;   this will severely hurt his financial situation with missing his fishing charters this week too.... maybe he will be able to get back to some semblance of normal after this planned time there, after the services.   He stayed with them the better part of the winter while he could not operate his fishing boat, but it is critical for him to make his money when the season is in...

So, we are going to get as much of the hay done as possible;  with an eye to the weather this next week.  I got on the tractor and tedded out about 20 acres... DS mowed more too.  I will rake tomorrow all that is tedded out today... and then switch back to the tedder on the tractor and tedd out what he mowed today... which is another 20+ acres I am sure.  He is going to take the tractor and mower down the hill to another place so it is there ready to mow as soon as we get back, and the weather cooperates.  This owner has gotten very difficult to deal with the last 2 years, and now is complaining that the hay is over mature and that the pastures do not have enough cows there cuz the grass is too high....
We pay rent.... not dependent on the number of cows or how much hay we make or anything.... flat rent.  They do not get any hay so quality is not a concern to them.... and the reason there is so much grass now is because we DID NOT overgraze it like the previous renters  did and ate it into the ground.  And we fertilize the pastures and the field that we cut the 1st cutting off.... It has a greater carrying capacity than it ever has.... and we use the hay field for a rotation in grazing once the first cutting is off.  
DS said he is probably going to give it up if they keep the harping on the grass and hay.    I don't blame him... it gets old after awhile.  We moved a few more cows there, and it gets bush hogged every year too.  There are 2 other people that have approached the owners, that we have gotten wind of;  "small community gossip stuff you know",   and I will bet they are making all sorts of comments on the "slowness of getting the hay made"  etc., and they are offering more money... there are a couple of cut throat ones around here that try to take places out from under renters... offer all this stuff and then in a couple years have run things down and hurt the grass.  
We will probably tell them that we are not going to renew the "lease" before they say anything to us this fall.... get the "jump" on it... and stay on civil,  good will terms with them.  It is fine with me at this point.  Let them get someone else... 

We have had previous owners that we rented from and then lost, come back to ask us to take places over again... a few we have, and some we have not.  We are getting more and more disinclined to go back to places.  Tired of playing the games.  Plus, so many times the fences on pastures have not been maintained and then there is more work to get them usable... why put ourselves through that anymore. 
We have several places that are good... the owner's are a little particular... but they do exactly what they say they are going to do and are fair.  We do our part and never hear any complaints otherwise.  Those are the ones that are worth the time and trouble.   

So that is the size of things right now.  
I will probably be on here some,  through when we leave to go north. Then off for a few days.  

I will be meeting with B about cleaning the house tomorrow eve.... I was still on the tractor when she was done and could not leave to go meet her... had another hour to go.  Tomorrow I ought to be able to get things worked out and she said she will not be done until about 5 or so which ought to work out better for me.   I did not go down there today, so will try to get some stuff tomorrow when I go meet meet her.  I haven't told the landlord about the death in the family but will because I will not be there for several days to do anything.  

Going to get something to eat.  I wore the knee brace today so now it aches from that...
I also must have gotten some little bit of something in my eye as it is itchy and watering.  Could not find anything in it and have bathed it with cool water and tried washing it out some....
I didn't sleep good last night;  hoping to go to bed earlier and get a better nights' sleep.


----------



## Bruce

Condolences on your loss Jan


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## Finnie

Sorry for the loss of your mother.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks again to all.

Humid and ptly cloudy today, then the sun burned off the clouds and it was sticky.  Looked like some rain early.  I got up and went and raked the last field so it would dry, the hay was light there.... but they haven't been getting  the rain that we've had here... less than 5 miles directly over the hill.  This is the one where they were complaining that the hay was way over mature and that there weren't enough cows in the field because it was " sooooo much grass" ..... DS took 6 more heifers there today to get bred and the bull.... one was a bought heifer that was bred, but the calf only lived 24 hours... not sure what happened... she had a decent udder.... she was cheap enough and was going to get shipped to the guy who we were buying from, but he doesn't take breds so we kept her.  Not a bad heifer, just bred a little young.... so she will get a second chance like she was just a virgin heifer... she will grow better this way without the calf .....The pasture will dry up and then there will be too many cows there....grrr...

I have spent the better part of the last couple days on the tractor either tedding or raking hay. 8-10 hours a day for the last 3 days at least.  I think we made at least 40 or more acres.... I haven't stopped to add it up.  Today I raked the last piece that was down... so nothing on the ground to worry with when we leave to go north the first of the week.  DS got it rolled this afternoon.  I had to go test the 225+ cow herd this afternoon... and I am feeling the last several days... plus it was muggy in the barn even with the fans on.  Glad to have gotten it done. 
Have to reschedule the one where the daughter got conked with the post driver and the head injury, and all.... and then have to reschedule the 2x herd that I was supposed to do next Tues/Wed.... but I will worry about that when I get back.  Then there is the 500 cow herd that needs to get done the end of the month again....

DS also got bulls moved out to pastures with the cows to start breeding for next spring's calves.  He wants to move the few cows that have recently calved out to pasture too, tomorrow I think.

 Then the friends will be here from CT in the afternoon,  that were planning to come through and stay here one night,  then go east to Chincoteague....We will visit, and eat supper with them. They stay right here at the motel... convenient for us both since I do not have extra beds and they feel better with the acommodations there....  Had thought we would have to cancel... but since we are still going to be here, no reason not to visit.  The "mom" went to 4-H camp with my mom, and the daughter used to baby sit for DS... we've been close over the years....M is in her 80's and very very active.... has had both knees replaced and you would never know she was that age; the daughter has suffered some eye health issues and is partially blind... I feel that it is a "last trip" for them together since M will be doing all the driving... and she is very capable still... but with the daughter not being able to see as she once did, it will make future trips difficult.  They have always done a "major"  trip at least every other year... some here in the south, some elsewhere.  She has 3 grown kids.;  2 married and one to be married this fall I think.  The daughter stayed @ DS's house for a few days a couple of times when she was at the nearby college and wanted to get away from school but was too far to go home to CT..... and then when she was job hunting.  Luckily she has a job now close to her mom so can help out some with driving places.  Her dad is a great guy and does alot too, but he is still working full time so not able to be around during the day....

So, that is the scope of things here.  I did put a load of clothes on the line, and looks like I will get them in, in the morning, dry.... Want to rearrange a few things in the LR so we have sit down room.... everything is still so piled up and the last few days NOTHING has gotten done here.  I would like to run the mower and get the grass down a bit since I will be gone and it will grow more and get too far ahead of me.... maybe be able to spend an hour on it tomorrow.  At least get some of it under control....

Will do a few things this evening I hope,  and then will have to get off these knees... ankle has been swollen some too... but I have had it "down" for 8-12 hours at a time so to be expected.... 

Have to get together clothes and all for the trip north.... not sure what I have that fits... footwear is going to be an issue since the ankle replacement.... shoe size has increased with the swelling etc.... and I can't wear anything that compromises the knees and the instability.... might have to wear the solid black sneakers I have that are bigger and fit.... There is a different "dress code" up there for funerals..... here even a good pair of jeans is acceptable with a sport jacket... Nuh uh, no way up there.... I have to look and see what I have..... we are "too country"  here and it fits me;  but I am going back to the "north" ..... At least it is a graveside service......

Not to be disrespectful.... but they better have a BBQ and a celebration for mine.....and jeans and western boots, are perfectly respectable......

Okay... got to go and get something done here....it's late  but I might go do the dishes at least and move a few things in the LR then fall into bed.


----------



## farmerjan

Couple more things.  Told the landlord about my mother's passing and us going to go north for a week, and that I would not be there to deal with moving anything ... and he said don't worry about it.  So not going to pay any extra rent... Didn't get to meet with B about the cleaning, she had a death in the family and was unable to meet me... hopefully tomorrow morning.... so she can see if she can work it into her schedule since it has gotten all changed around and also had funeral for a friend (who died of cancer) today.... been a really lousy week..... all around.... it seems... maybe we can get it worked out.... she said she would like to get with me, but I couldn't do it today with the raking and then going to work....

So maybe will be able to get back to the house the end of next week...... 

I would like to get these 2 cupboards in the house before I go north....don't know how I am going to fit that in....


----------



## Baymule

I got rid of all my nice shoes. I have a couple pairs of knee boots with flat heels. Can't stand to wear any type of heels. 

Maybe some knee boots and a skirt with a blouse? Go shopping for something new?


----------



## farmerjan

Can't straighten out the foot/ankle enough to get into boots higher than ankle height... unless it has a zipper?....and yes, HAS to have flat heels.... Not wearing a skirt... it will be slacks or something like that.... NOT wearing a skirt/dress..... NOT.....gonna happen.  Shopping is a last result.... will dig through things and see what I can come up with.  I have a couple pairs of shoes but doubt they will fit the foot with the ankle replacement since it is still quite a bit bigger/swollen than it used to be.... edema that might still take another "however long" to go down... which the PT thinks it will go down more once the knees are more functional and moveable.....but will probably always be a 1/2 to a full size bigger.....we'll see.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad the hay got rolled!   Critical feed source for your operation.

Non livestock owners don't understand grass and graze, cut or not, nutrition or filler, etc.   Lawn and forage, not the same!   You just smile and try to appease.  A new neighbor up the road, a few yrs ago, called county on an established farm -- grass not cut.  It was a fenced pasture!   City dwellers!!!   😁  stay in the city.  

You might find something to wear in your stockpile. Your like me, save things....never know what's there!   I recently pulled out some bib overalls and found they are "back in style" .  Farmers never knew they had gone out!


----------



## Baymule

I totally understand! When I gave up working in the public, I got rid of FIVE big garbage bags of high heels! I can't believe I used to wear those things. Never. Again.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few things as I get things all ready to be gone. 
Had a nice visit with the friends from Ct.  M looks the same as she had for 40 years;   seriously.... she does not age.  She is 85 and still going all the time.  Her DD that used to babysit for my DS, is doing as well as she can with the limited eyesight... and her DD came too, so 3 generations.   They all get along so good for the most part.... and enjoy traveling together and stuff.  It was great to just talk.  We went out to a Mexican rest for supper Sun eve,  and then got together this morning and my DS managed to come and visit too. 
It was tough to see them go, because it made the trip north and the "finality" of my mom passing so much more "close" ....

So, they left around 11... and I came home and DS went to get the baler torn apart to see if he can get the parts ordered for when we get back.  I got the samples finished packed, and did a few things.  Found a pair of black plain clogs that I'd gotten, that fit and will work.  Dug out some black jeans and will try on some stuff tonight after I get a shower and am not so sticky. 

It got hot and humid today... hit 90 in the shade and know it was real hot in the sun.  DS had lost his glasses last night and I went up to see if I could find them at the hayfield,   and I was feeling the heat at 11.....but luckily he found them on the back of the truck where they got knocked off his head......anyway.....so then I came home and did the samples and stuff. 

I soaked all the plants at the house so they should keep while we are gone.  Water is on the trees...... although we are supposed to get some rain/showers, you can't count on it and it has been real hot the last few days and I hadn't done any water for a week. 

I am going to run up and see if I can find the 2 little calves.... haven't been there in a couple days.  It is getting real dark out there so maybe we will get some of the rain.  Hay is all rolled so it doesn't matter.

B called and she had worked at cleaning the house for awhile this morning... sounds like she has really been going to it.  She asked 25/hr when she looked at it the other day, since it is pretty dirty, and I said that was fine.  10 or 12 ft ceilings to have to get up to clean the windows and the cobwebs and such...At this point I am just glad to not have to look at or deal with it.  Sounds like she is really doing a thorough job ....may have her come here and do some here with the knees giving me such a fit.... I will know when I get back.  But anything she does is less that I may have to do if it isn't all as much as I am hoping she is doing. 

So, I am going to check the cows/calves, and go get the clipboard for our cattle to take so I can work on some of the new lists of what cows are where that he got moved around. 

It looked like some areas got really "hurt" from the tropical storm Claudette... and the deaths associated with it.  So sad.  I hope no one got hit too bad . 

Going to go, see you all in a few days.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wishing you a safe trip.  Take care.


----------



## Baymule

Travel safely, let us know when you are back.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a little bit to let you know I am back.  It was a LOOONNNGGGG... trip up... 12 hours.  Misty rainy showers... there was some more significant rain here at home...so we were told... but today when we got home I dumped the rain gauge and looked in several buckets and with about .3 in the gauge, I will be generous and say .4 inch of rain earlier in the week.  Buckets looked about .3 also and figure evaporation so I am being generous saying .4.  I am very glad that I did soak the trees and the plants outside, before I left.   I will get to them tomorrow....they all looked okay.

I will go down the other house,  and talk to B,  and see where things stand tomorrow.  She was going to be gone this weekend for her birthday... I will see the progress and talk to her... I had said I would be back late Friday and she said we would catch up.  Going to get the rest of the odds and ends, moved out and then the fish tanks out of the building.  I expect that landlord will not fuss since he said not to worry about it.... I am NOT going to worry about it.  He sees there is progress being made there so I really don't care right now.

It was sad and my father is hurting as I knew he would.  I think in some ways he was a little more accepting after the incident a few weeks ago when he called up nearly hysterical.... he knew it was coming. 
Service was brief and the weather was absolutely BEAUTIFUL.... Clear blue skies with a few puffy white clouds, air was clear and dry with no humidity, sunny and comfortable... I am glad that "mom had ordered such a nice day for her service".  Grave spot is in a small cemetery alongside a white rail fence... on the other side is a huge hayfield looking across over to some mountains in the distance.  It is peaceful and very nice.... she liked the quieter slower pace of life up there so I am glad.  She is not suffering or facing the daily indignities of not knowing most anyone or being completely dependent on others for everything.  It seems the aides all feel that she did seem to know my father most all days the last couple weeks after she rallied a bit... I am glad for his sake.  She did not look at all like the "mom" I knew, in the casket... they did a good job on her everyone thought and she did look good considering... but she was not the same mom that is in my mind and heart and memories.... and that is okay....

It was very hard for him to see us leave... DS,  and maybe me also, will be going back up in about a month to take the steers, and a bull he wants to buy,  up to the friend in upper VT and naturally will go by there.  Spent alot of time with my sister, the older brother, DS and sisters" kids.... Niece is a nurse and nephew is just another pretty smart, big ole young guy.... and have been discussing some about the POA brother that is obviously trying to exert total mind control on father, and actually could be accused of "mental" elder abuse with his controlling ways.  The aides also have said some things... and we have discussed them being able to take father outside to start walking and getting some sun and fresh air and getting some strength built back up in his arms and legs.... try to undo some of the relapse from the rehab progress and get him back to some better physical exercises.... he was walking quite good with out the cane all the time.... so he can do it and I think some of it was that he needs the incentive.  Luckily POA brother will be going back to his fishing charters and stuff in a week.... and all the rest of us and the 3 aides  that come in there,  will be working on him to get him try to get back some of the physical strength he needs plus to work on his mental state to get him psyched to WANT  to get less dependent. 

He said to mom in the casket and at the grave that it wouldn't be long that he would be seeing her... but then he seemed to rally again and was talking about "future" things....

My sister and my niece have "face-timed" with him when the aides were there with their phone... so I have told my niece to check into a tablet? or maybe it is an I-pad.... the aides can help teach him, she showed me how easy it is on hers.... and I will pay for it for him.  She has one and said she might be able to get a discount through her nursing work...to get a newer version.... and I said to go ahead and get herself a new one and let daddy have hers since it is a little older and she said very easy to operate and it does not need alot of confusing bells and whistles and huge memory to just do things like face-time....she will let me know about her search she said in a week... then she can order it and have it sent to her and she can send hers to him.....both she and nephew said somewhere in the 3-600 range... and she will see about any possible discount she can get.... I figure 500 and she will put it on my cc and then I can pay it off the next month..... she and nephew and sister offered to kick in and I said I would pay for it and we will go from there.  Hopefully we can get this done in a couple of weeks.....

Guess I am going to have to come into the current world and get either a new phone to do it or an I-pad too.... but I want to get him set up for this if it will help him not feel so alone and can see and talk to everyone on a regular basis....
Plus, I am going to challenge him to a certain number of steps a day... or trips around the garage outside or something... to get him up and going.....

If he gives up he will follow my mom soon.... if he decides he wants to fight for some time then I think he will and I know that the "girls" (aides) will help to push him as they all feel that he needs to get out and walking more and they are not happy with the way my POA brother is treating him like a total incompetent imbecile.... and the way he talks down and "over " him.... alot came out in some discussions... so we are working on this....to try to "save him" from some of the oppression that he is being forced to submit to.   POA brother is just too overbearing... he has done alot, but he is taking away all my fathers' sense of independence and dignity since he is home instead of pushing him to get better and do more.....

I am really tired so am going to bed early.... will try to catch up more tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

There is no easy way to say goodbye to a parent. It may finally come as a relief, an ending to pain and suffering. Even though it we know it’s for the best, it is still hard. Big hugs.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday morning.  Had to look at the calendar to make sure of the day!!! Partly sun and some clouds, not too bad...64 to start.  20% possibility of some showers but they look to pretty well stay east near @Mini Horses area.  We have 20-30% chance the next few days and getting hotter... 90's coming.  
DS got a little hay on the ground and blew a tire on the tractor he texted me.   Will probably take a different tractor there and get it all done unless the tire guy can come fix it.  Want to get done with this hay, watching the weather. 

Going to head down the hill to the stone house, in a bit, and maybe get some stuff in the truck... the odds and ends... see what B has gotten done.  Lots of things on list... have to go check some of the cows/calves.... Get the 2 cupboards cleaned out and in the house.  Didn't rain enough and they were covered so want to get them inside before they do get wet.  

Need to get in contact with the farm I had to cancel last week... see what is going to work for him.  Have not heard back from Geneva for the 500 cow herd for next week.  DS is competing in the local VDOT roadeo... that they have to test the skills of the drivers/operators... he has competed for years and placed well enough to go to the state competition  and then several years gone on to the regionals... so he is not available next week.  Worst comes to worst they will get done first week of July,  but I wanted to get them done and out of the way this coming week....

Just got 2 text... got one for Wed morning, no set up... then the one for Wed aft/Thurs morning that got cancelled last week... got to take all the meters there...I will have them loaded and drop off on my way home on Wed,  since I will go right by there... that will work but will be a b$#@% because of doing back to back... oh well.... I'd like to do the 500 cow herd on Friday morning or the following Monday would even be better.  They won't do this coming Monday or Tuesday I am sure... their vet comes one of those days (either last Mon or last Tues of month) and it throws the cows' off a bit ....

Back to the day to day real life....

Have a nice day


----------



## farmerjan

Knees got to hurting and woke me up and I realized I did not shut down the computer... so just wanted to mention something.  With the talk about hay and such, too much rain to get it made then getting hot and dry... everyone with animals needs to take note of the weather conditions across the country....what I am trying to convey is the availability of hay or lack thereof.... if you have storage, then buy all you can fit.  There might not be any available next year... or the quality might be really bad.....hay can be rotated around like anything else... fill the storage/hay mow/ and feed it out from one side... however.  Hay will keep and be very good feed if it is good when you put it in the barn, for several years....we have fed 4 & 5 yr old sq bales many times.... it really is like money in the bank.... only it will be worth more than that if you can't find any to buy regardless the price....

Couple of you tubes to check out.... Our Wyoming Life; date 6-11-2021;  Record drought spells disaster......
 also Epic Economist;  4-21-2021;  Farmers warn that the Mega drought in Western US threatens to cause devastating crop failures.......
There are others, but I want people to start becoming more aware of the actual conditions that the "commercial farmers and ranchers" are facing..... and what this is going to trickle down to every day people....

The US Drought Monitor maps that you can pull up will show the changes in the drought conditions.  This is affecting the wheat and rice and other crops... as well as things like almonds and such.  

What I am trying to say is "over do" it with canning and storage of things that you normally store.  Food prices are going to go up, and continue to go up.  This has nothing to do with the covid crap of the last year... this is food shortages due to weather conditions.  This is stuff that you can store and have on hand.  Most canned stuff lasts for several years.... do more than you think you need... rotate it next year to use the oldest stuff first.... you may have neighbors that will be in need and you will be very glad to help.... or family that gets laid off or paychecks reduced....

There are several ranchers like Mike on Our Wyoming life, that are talking, or have already started to reduce herd size to try to match the cattle to grass and available hay for the winter.... talking about not making any hay and buying in hay to feed this winter while trying to graze the hayfields.... and that does damage to them so the hay yield is less the following year anyway....

If you store wheat and other grains, get your bins filled..... because the prices are going up with the drought there will be reduced yields if not crop failures; unless they get some serious rain soon.  

Our hay yields were good on a couple places, but definitely reduced on a couple other places. I am encouraging DS to make all the hay we can this year and store the sq bales in the barn from 2nd cutting that may seem like excess.... I think we will have a bigger demand for them.  One reason why we are making more corn silage this year... and will sell some combined corn if prices are real good too.... 

Need to go back to bed.  Have to take the rake and tractor up to the field that he finished cutting this morning,  after changing to the other big tractor to mow with.  It isn't a bad tire, the rim actually has a split in it... don't know if it can be fixed, I didn't ask him.... but if not, you are looking at 100's of dollars for a new one.... I will know more tomorrow.  He said that the field will rake tomorrow... and he was going to cut some more so we can get mostly finished in this area.....it is over mature so is drying fast... but alot of new growth coming up through it so it will make decent hay.  If we get some rain, it will make a good second cutting later on.  Got about 50 acres done so far for first cutting... got another 75+/- to do of ours,  and the friend that we do custom, and that is about 30 or 40,   I think.... Ought to get another 30-40 done of ours,  in the next 2-3 days if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Baymule

Very good points Jan. People are so removed from their food that they have no clue. They just don’t understand the process of what it actually takes to put a loaf of bread in the grocery cart. The idea that it comes from a plant that grows out of dirt……. EEEEWWWW. DIRT!!

Not only weather conditions, but farms are being sold and cut up in smaller and smaller pieces at record rates. DD just got a job in Corpus Christi, they are moving. They are trying to entice us to move too by buying and sharing a piece of land. As I’m looking online at places for sale, with 40 or 50 year old homes and 10-20 acres, I realize with horror that it is crop land, broken up in tracts. Unimproved flat land that still has rows is selling in  rosy, glowing “build your dream home in the country” realtor BS sales pitches.  The houses are at the age of being built by young farmers, rejected by the kids and sold when parents, now retired or dead.

The ranch lands in parts of Texas that takes 5-50 acres to support ONE cow are being sold in 5 to 40 acres in likewise build your dream home, land for raising livestock. Dummies without a clue think they are going to be ranchers, when in reality they will do good to raise one steer for the freezer.

Couple this with drought and the fires that WILL come in the western states and this country is in trouble. Stocking up on storable food stuffs never has been so important.

The plus side of people buying land is maybe they will raise a garden. Maybe they will raise a small flock of goats or sheep. Maybe they will raise pigs or a steer for the freezer. Maybe people will take more responsibility for themselves. Maybe, 

We are small land holders, 8 acres. Our land was part of a larger farm, owned by a black family some 70-80 years ago. The old man died quite a few years back, land was divided between his wife and children. Most of the kids sold their shares, only a couple kept theirs. Their mother is 92, still living, around the corner from us. Their original shack was on our land, they built a better house where the mother still lives. Only one of the kids lives on his piece of land, maybe 10 acres and does nothing with it, not even a garden.

Three acres right down the road from us sold last year for over $20,000 per acre. It has gone up since then. At some point prices will level off, then fall. This can’t continue.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've said this for well over a year -- the trickle down of crops failing, animals sold, farms sold, work/job issues...this is where we will feel the costs due to the lack of product.  Then, some businesses closed, employees have no jobs.  Not every part of country can recoup.  Drought, fires, etc, often take several years for ground to recover to point of use.  Economically, it's a bust for beyond 2021 by a couple of years.

At least I have enough land to pasture but, still need rain to grow it.  Ok now but, you never know!  I do have chickens, eggs and meat, goats for dairy and meat, can easily get a hog...feed costs!   Yeah, I can be ok but, know there are challenges!   I watch hay grow across the street.  Yep, will stock up starting next month at their 2nd cuttings.  Selling a few goats then, too....kids and a few yearlings does I just don't need to feed and will give room for a couple doelings I do want to keep.  Reduce herd and pay for hay!   Reduce pasture numbers to feed, etc.

Get it while you can.


----------



## farmerjan

Warmer, more humid.  Partly cloudy started at 67 , up to 76 already.  Been looking at the radar, and more chance of pop up showers later... but they are supposed to mostly stay west along the alleghanies, so hope they do.  Much better chance of showers by Wed aft...

Heading out to take a can of fuel to the tractor, check the water in radiator, and go rake.  Was not a good night... taking some more stuff to try to stop it before it gets any worse.  Drinking more water too, hoping that will help.  Got 2 bottles of  1/2 full frozen water to take, will fill them and they will stay cold for a bit.  Not alot to rake today I don't think, 10-15 acres but there is alot of rock and ledge so will take a little time.  Then if I can manage, going down by the other house on the way home so I will take the truck. 
My farmer texted me and he will have milk for me today.... I refuse to drink that 1% chalky water so have not had milk for a week.....
Gotta go.


----------



## farmerjan

In for a break.  Put fuel in the tractor, ckd water, raked the 2 fields... one has a lot of ledge/rock.  It is mostly all pretty dry... I think he is going to try to bale this afternoon.  
Since DS put a mineral feeder on the trailer when he brought me to the truck, I went in front of him on the way back since one leg stuck way out over the side... so no one ran into it.... then came here, got a drink, ate an apple butter sandwich...put the water on the peach tree..... and am going to go out and change it to the other tree in about a half hour and then go down the hill.  I will put the milk bucket in the truck and go there too and get my milk.

I want to go down and mark the fruit trees that are live that will be coming here since the hay has been cut so won't be driving on growing grass/hay.  I have the "surveyors tape" to do it with.... 

Had to run ahead of DS coming back to the barn as he had a mineral feeder on the trailer and the leg stuck out... so no one would run into it... so did not go directly to the stone house.  Will go down there as soon as I change the water to the other tree....
Skies are showing more clouds and it looks like on the radar that the showers might hit us here... we are on the edges of it.  Hoping that DS can get the hay that is raked, baled.  He had to take the mower to the other place and mowed 9 acres one place and at least 10 acres another place... then go back to where I had raked with the tractor since the other tractor tire was flat.  It is a crack in the rim... it is on the trailer also; so that he can drop it off at  a friend's , that can hopefully weld it and fix it...But that means he had to unhook the discbine and take the tractor back to the other place to run the round baler...they need the big tractors with the HP to run them.... and he was going to take a baler to the field with the truck, to hook to the tractor.  We got the parts on the way home... and OF COURSE,  they didn't put but half of the bearing in the bag they left out for us.  REALLY?????.   DS went and got the other big baler that string wraps, that we have for a spare, that he thought he had to put a belt in.... and looks like he actually got the belt in it before he took it over there to keep in a friends' barn.... so he was bringing it back and checking it out to go bale with it.  Then he will try to get the rest of the bearing (has an inner and outer?)  tomorrow and get the other baler back together.... Already $400 in parts....  ALWAYS SOMETHING..... but when he talked to them he said that the bearing was shot and that he needed the complete assembly.... why not give us both and then we could always take back what we didn't need....No that would require being proactive and using some common sense.....

So I am getting ready to head out.  DS said he does not need me for the rest of today.... if we don't get much or any rain, I will be on the tractor in the morning working on the hay in the other 2 fields... get them raked and turned "up" so the hay underneath can dry....

Looks like some more serious rain coming in Wed eve or Thursday....then clearing off for the holiday weekend... We will be doing more hay if it does dry up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Always something!!  Usually, not good.

I worked in it out there all day.  Done with the one project, small but really needed.  Doing another 650' of fencing Thur& Fri.  Need that fence to graze that area.  Gotta do while I have this slack time.  It's picking up after next week, again.


----------



## farmerjan

Wow, @Mini Horses , didn't think your work would pick up again so soon.... guess that is good if you want to stash some more away or be able to buy some more fence posts or something.... but is does cut into the farm work time.  

I went out and changed the hose to the other peach tree before. For some reason the knees, especially the left one which is the "good one"..... are really hurting today.  Then I went down the road to DS's property,  and decided to mark the fruit trees before the grass starts to grow,  as DS is anal about driving on hay fields when they are growing.  If we get any rain they will really come on because they were done nearly 2 weeks ago now.   So I drove down there and put 1 orange tape/ribbon on the apple trees in the back section... there are maybe 4 or 5, then came around the tree line and old fence line and marked the ones in the front.  There are about 7 or 8 peaches,,, have no idea of the varieties... and there are peaches on all of them but one and that one has a vine and junk growing up and trying to strangle it.  Used the pink surveyors tape on them.  Found a few more apples in the front section,  and then put 2 orange tapes on a bunch of pear trees.  I think there are 6 or 7 of them.  
There are several dead ones in the rows also.... but the good thing about marking them now with the tape, at least when they lose their leaves and all, I won't move the dead ones.  At least 8-10 dead ones total.... 
So not as many live ones as I originally thought.... but the pears are really TALL.... don't think they are semi dwarf.... and they are going to have to get a pruning to get them to branch.... pears grow very upright anyway.... 
This gives me an idea of how many and then I can place the like fruits together so they will cross pollinate if they need to and fruit better.  The pears have a few small ones on them but don't see any on the apples.  They need major pruning... Some of the peaches have double trunks, and are needing major pruning too.  That will get done this fall or winter when they get transplanted....I realize it will set them back, but ought to not be quite so bad as these 3 of mine that were already in bloom.  

It will take them a year or so to get re-established, but that is preferable to them getting cut down.  So on rough count I ought to wind up with 8-10 peaches total, 6-8 apples I think, and around 6 pear trees.   So around 25 fruit trees which is really alot.  They ought to fit on the section I want them pretty good too. 

This took about an hour or more since I was working through high grass and I have no balance/stability lately with these knees.  I also picked up a couple big clumps of hay that he missed with the baler, and threw it in the back of the truck to bring home for mulch.  Then I went and got the milk at my farmers' and then came home.  I really need to get down the hill but I just don't have the energy today.   

I asked for some real old crummy hay to make a "bed" for these potatoes that I got that are sprouting so bad.  I really wanted to try out some different varieties, and ordered them and I hate to see them go to waste.  There is a real crummy bale at the place I just raked that got set back and I guess he forgot to go get it... I asked for it.  And there is a bunch of crummy hay at Deb's in the hay field that fell apart that I will take the pitchfork and go get too.  I will plant the potatoes in the hay and layer them and whatever I get, I get.  Better than wasting the seed potatoes.  I am going to just put it out here where the fruit trees are going to go... won't matter if it kills the grass and I can water if need be from the hose I am doing the trees..... I have several tubs that the molasses/protein lick  comes in and I am going to put some of the tomato plants I bought and have not gotten planted, put in them with some dirt and all to have right here at the house.  They will be late but I can actually  cover them if we get frost later so might be able to extend the season.... or if there are no chickens, I can pull them into the greenhouse/shelter.  
Speaking of which, the chickens will be going out in about 2 weeks here from the friend up the road... so we will see what/if I get any.  They ought to be good sized to take to the poultry swap in mid Sept if I get them in mid July....feed is sitting in the bin..... maybe make some extra money on them if there are  many... I don't need any in the freezer right now that is for sure... so if I can get a bunch, then sell as many as I can and then do the rest up  into parts.  That would work out good, beef is going in August...

Got to go get the chickens at the fair grounds freezer in the next week or so.  I have cleaning out the upright in the building on the list for this week coming.  GOT to get down the hill in the next couple days... but raking hay is the priority for the next 2 days then work on Wed and Thurs (morning).... I can do some tomorrow I think after I get off the tractor from raking.  Looking for something to take for the ache in these knees....don't really know why they are so sore... except they have been "down" so much for the last week and all that riding in the vehicles.  I did put my legs up on my knees, alternating, so as to give them some change but I guess not enough. 

Time to go in and find something to eat.  Going to be cold whatever it is with this sticky 80 degrees still.  need to get on the couch with the knees/ankles up.  Oh got to go turn off the water too.  I will water the rose and the peonies out in the tubs tomorrow.  The rose is finally starting to look like a rose bush.  

Turns out the daylily bed out back, is just the orange ones that grow wild everywhere here.  I thought there were some different varieties.  So I think that they will also get moved to the end of the property along the dirt road.  They will make a nice bank cover and they will grow anywhere.  I have several really nice "different" varieties that I have bought over the years that I want to put into a nice bed/section.  I guess you would say "cultivated" varieties.  They got stuck here next to the carport and really do not get enough sun there, so will get transplanted next year to where they can really grow.  I want to move some of the other stuff around in the fall/winter too.  

Time to go find something to eat.... and get these knees up.


----------



## Baymule

Did you get a recliner yet?


----------



## Mini Horses

Work!  For some reason, one of our chains has begun a huge renovation in stores.  So my normally slow summer is being ruined.  Go with the flow....teams of 5-7 doing a week of 10 hr days.  It's intense.  Usually 2 a month.  Good pay.  But exhausting.  Last and this week had a lot of time off.  Hitting farm hard.  No rest but, feels good to get things done.  So that's a good feeling.


----------



## farmerjan

I'm up and going,.... well,  the " going" part is questionable.    It is already 70 and supposed to be in the 90's for the next few days.  I am going to get my butt in gear and head for the hay field pretty soon.  It will be hot.  

Really stinks that you have to go back in for some intensive working,  @Mini Horses .  But as you said, good money, and you never know if and when you might need that.  Kinda like when my farms all decide they need to test the same week.... REALLY.... the thing is after they do this complete renovation, maybe it will slow down more than normal.... they say to make hay when the sun shines... amazing how flexible we are with our jobs sometimes.  
Being off is really nice though.... 

No, @Baymule , no recliner yet.  Haven't had the time to even think about going to look at any.  Won't happen this week either.  I think that all the traveling/riding in the truck was part of the problem... and now of course on the tractor.... and I had laid off the different pain pills, not taking much ib or tylenol or anything... so now I am going to have to get back and probably take some stronger stuff to try to get a little "lowering" of the acute pain.... sure wish they would help more than they do.  Been rubbing the arnica cream on them at night to sleep... I wonder if I didn't get the joint a little out of alignment and that is why it hurts so much more.  
Just took some stuff, hoping it starts to work before I get out the door and going.... kinda like stop it before it gets too strong?

Got to eat something and then get out the door.  If I get the hay turned up, with the raking, it will have most of the day for any green spots to dry good with this sun and heat and ought to be ready to bale .  There is a breeze right now, don't know if it is forecast to last.  It will dry good if it does. 

Time for some breakfast and then out the door.  Oh, I need to take that hay off the back of the truck too. I will be raking right down the road from the stone house so need to go there after, and get a load of misc stuff.  Landlord will be able to see I am back if he comes down the road. So, got to make the effort.


----------



## Mini Horses

even if you had a recliner, you don't have any time to use it!


----------



## farmerjan

Back for a few.  Called Jim to see what his schedule looked like, and he was going to the place where the 9 acre field was that I took the tractor and rake to yesterday... so I got him to meet me at the other field, left my truck and got a ride to the 9 acre field to rake.  Got it done and then took tractor and rake to the other 10+ acre field of orchard grass to rake... and where my truck was so I would have a ride when I got done.  Got all but the outside 6 rows done and had problems with the drawbar hitch again, so had to quit.  Texted DS, it has happened before... the bolts keep backing out and it drops and then the drawbar swings from side to side.... not good.... and so he is going to fix it again.  He said he put the big bar on it when he put the bolts in the last time I used it... and really tightened them as tight as he could get them.... 6'6" and 230 lbs worth of MUSCLE....
Good thing is that is all that needs to be done on this field... so it will get finished somehow.

Bad thing is the PTO shaft in the big Allis Chalmers Tractor, that he switched to when he had the flat on the big AGCO tractor, BROKE yesterday evening while baling hay...... and a new one is on order and will take a WEEK to get here.  So to PLAN C... he will have to use the big John Deere tractor with the front end loader to bale with.  It is the last BIG tractor we have that is capable of running the baler.... until the rim for the Agco wheel gets welded and it ruined the tire so need a new tractor tire for that.... OF COURSE it is a BACK tire....
This is an expensive hay season so far...and we are not done. 

So at least I got all the hay raked except for that little bit... so it is drying good with the bottom side turned up.....he will be able to bale it as soon as he can get to it. 

Very slight chance of a shower today and tomorrow.... hit 91 in the shade already... got to get a thermometer out in the sun to see temps...  maybe I don't want to know.

It got hot out there on the Ford 4600 raking... that is why I wanted to get started earlier this morning.  Glad that I did. 

So, I came back to the house after stopping at Wendy's and got a quick lunch and a big lemonade.... I had nearly finished all the water I took.  Need to get some 1/2 bottles in the freezer, so I will have them to take the next time.  I fill them with water and the ice melts slowly enough to keep them cold for a few hours. 

I am going to get the hay out of the truck now and then go down the hill to the stone house.  I wanted to get going this morning to meet jim to get the ride so didn't worry with the hay. 
Saw a couple more old rolls of hay at the 9 acre field that I am going to confiscate... guess I will try to take the red/white automatic bale truck one day here soon and go see about collecting a couple to bring here... want to get these potatoes "planted" in the next week.....In fact, I am thinking that I will try to get as many as possible, and put some there where I intend to have the permanent garden and let them smother the grass.....plus if this works with the potatoes, I will do them that way next year.  Regardless, I want it for the mulching of the garden anyway.

Late lunch break is over....


----------



## Mini Horses

It's so hot. I though I'd walked thru water....no, sweat is what soaked the tennis shoes! 

I'm inside for a good break.  Finished most feed chores or set ups for their coming in.  Checked temps and refilled water tubs where needed.  Collected eggs...yeah. Too hot for some to even lay regular...but, getting enough.

Will start early tomorrow in the coolest of day.  My farmer tan is about done!  At least I only have to work at ONE farm.   😁


----------



## farmerjan

Got going later this morning than I had planned.  There are some issues with my father already and I spent a bit of time on the phone with my POA brother... my father had had some hallucinations, and he was imagining that they were building a tower on top of the hill behind his house, on the property.... he had expressed this to me also.... well he went way over the line with one of the caregivers and is insisting that there is a person "living " in the blue "building"... a 55 gal barrel,  that is partway down the hill that they keep sand in for winter.... he is refusing to eat and drink and now is dehydrated.  They have had to call the emt's to talk him into going back to the house, and to try to get him to drink, and then the dr was called and he came out to see him and they finally had to have him taken to the hosp for observation/evaluation.... it is not good.  I expected some depression to set in, but for it to take a few weeks to really hit him.  Not this complete breakdown.  For all my not agreeing with this POA brother, I agree that he had no choice at this point because father would not come back up to the house again,  and they are worried he would go walking down the road.  Seems he has done that also and the caregivers have been able to talk him into getting in the car and coming back to the house.  This was not made known to me before.... 
Don't know how long he will be in there and if he will be able to come back home or if they may move him to another facility for a longer stay and evaluation to get him back on track.  
I feel for this brother in some ways, even if father is slowly losing his mental facilities and is afraid of this brother in some ways.  It may not be as justified as I thought.  But then again, he does not come out and tell things to us and the caregivers have their issues with this brother too.... hard to know what is what when you are not there.  
I think that he wants to go, and maybe his saying he would be with mom, soon,  was really the only sensible thing he has said lately.  

So this did not help me start my day after not sleeping well.   I did get to the house last night and got some odd things loaded on the truck.... there is some stuff in the kitchen yet, couple of boxes of stuff... some odd shelving lumber and other things, then the fish tanks and some stuff.  
Went and got a few smaller boxes to use to put the stuff out of the fridge that is mostly all going to the dumpster.  I will turn it off so it will defrost the freezer .

B has done a very good job of cleaning... I am pleased and with all the stress the last 10 days- 2 weeks;  or so I am glad to not have to deal with the cleaning.  

I got on the other tractor that DS hooked to the rake and raked the field that he mowed yesterday.  It was pretty dry on top and by raking, it turned up the underneath greener stuff, so ought to dry.  He got the repaired wheel back last night and the guy came today, and put a tire on it... seems DS had an extra used one he had bought at an auction one time since it was the right size... so he could use that tractor, the Agco, to hook back up to the baler and get the hay at the 9 acre field baled and will bring it back to the 10 acre orchard grass field to finish baling it.  Then leave it there to bale the field I just raked tomorrow after it has time to dry more.  

I went and got the car filled with gas because it went up over 10 cents a gal today here.  Went back to the other station that is 5 miles south and they hadn't gone up yet.  I filled the truck yesterday.  So both vehicles are full.  Got to go test in the morning but the 2x farm I was going to do wed eve/thurs morn called to cancel due to the heat. So only the one tomorrow which is fine with me.  

Deb didn't leave to go back to northern Va yesterday, she texted me and said she would feed the horse today and was going back this eve instead and so I will only have to feed Wed/Thurs and maybe Fri... then she is coming back out.  All good.  

I have to get the few things out of the truck, then will might go back down there this evening.  We'll see.  I am hungry, haven't eaten much all day due to the heat and upsets and all.   DS might need a ride back to get his truck so I am waiting for him to let me know.  I really want to get that mulch hay here too.... Well, since I will not be working tomorrow and Thursday morning, I will have some time to do some other things.  I am going to take all the meters out of the car that I left in there to take to the farm on my way home tomorrow.

Gotta go get DS


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry your dad is taking such turns.  I Know my mother had difficulty at times and hallucinations.  You just don't know how their minds work with this dementia.  There is no rationalization, or convincing of what is true.  I remember one night when my mom began screaming there was a fire in her room, had to get her out of bed, room and house!   It was a light blinking on my computer base.  Could not convince her, even when looking at it.  Spent a couple hrs on porch.  Had DD come, turn off light, tell her she was fire dept and all out.  We spent the night in a recliner in living room....not going into smokey room!  Next day, all forgotten.   At her rehab they had to put ankle monitor on her.  Locked door as she tried to leave, set off alarm.  Yep, leaving!  Be ready for more dad issues.

Glad hay is working and weather cooperating.   Canceling farm prob a good thing for this week!   I'm sure using my slow work right now!   I can see how much I needed it.  You will appreciate it more about when its the weekend!!


----------



## farmerjan

Ate a chicken parm patty that sisters' fiancee sent home from CT last Friday.  He is Italian and likes to cook.  Had it for us when we got home from NH to CT on Thursday afternoon.  It was good. Got a couple that I am sticking in the freezer for DS....

Thanks @Mini Horses .... the hallucinations about them building a tower up on the property was bad enough, but he really went way off track.  I know that dehydration contributes,  and he had refused to eat or drink and then wouldn"t take his meds.... gout and other stuff.... I am afraid he is going to go downhill fast.... can't make him want to live either... Just hard to deal with right after her funeral and him acting like he was "with it".   

Yep, not sorry farm cancelled, with it supposed to be hottest day this week.  Except I will have to make them up.  Looking like showers/rain for Thurs and Friday.... we could use it here.  They did get a downpour about 10 miles south the other day when it got dark then stayed away.... very spotty..... 
Can't get Geneva to answer about the 500 cow herd... so am going to have to see what DS can fit in I guess.....next week since it is so hot this week.  
Going to bed so I can leave early to go to the morning farm.  Sample bottles already in the car ready to go.


----------



## Baymule

Hay season! Our hay guy Russel is either at work, in the hay field or asleep-and I’ve seen him in the field long after dark with the headlights on. His dad is retired and makes a lot of hay, even his mom is on a tractor too. In extreme break downs, they call another neighbor, Kyle, to bring his tractor and help. When hay is on the ground, it’s all hands on deck. We had so much rain this spring that they didn’t get the first cutting. The first cutting they got was normally the second cutting. We have gotten rain so they will get another cutting. We already got 13 big round bales and had 7 left over from last year, so should be ok. And we actually have grass! I’ve been grazing the sheep daily for a couple of weeks. It sure helps. With the pop up showers we’ve had lately, they get rained on or huddle up under the trees.

Im sorry about your Dad. If he doesn’t want to live without your Mom, you can’t make him. BJs sister passed away just a few months after we married. Her husband just quit and was found dead 3 weeks later. Without her, he had no will to live. The heart wants what the heart wants.

I finally had to put my Mom in a nursing home, I just couldn’t do the 24-7 any more, I was exhausted. She was afraid of dying alone. I don’t know if she knew we were there, but we held her hand and talked to her as she passed.

There is no easy way, there are no easy answers. Your POA brother has his hands full.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Baymule .... I have said many times that even though I don't see eye to eye very much with my POA brother, I do not envy him the  headaches and heartaches and decisions he has had to make.  This is making it harder on him...
Don't know what will happen, I thought that father would maybe go this "don't want to live without mom" route... but I also thought that maybe he would rally and decide to try to carry on.  Now, I really don't think so and really, if he is going to have to be restrained and constantly on meds and other stuff, I am not sure that is a kindness for him.  Or for my POA brother, or for any of us either.  

It's hot already.  Pushing 88 or 89 at noon, and very "close" out there.  Radar showing some showers to the west and may come through WVA into far northwest VA this afternoon, but not looking for much here.  That would be good to get the rest of the hay that I raked yesterday, baled today.  Then let the showers and storms come Thurs and Fri and cool it off.  Then 7 days after that shows not much of anything so I am sure DS will be cutting and maybe trying to get the rest done?   Got about 40-50 left of ours to do, and the guy we custom do, which is over 25 acres.  We could conceivably  get it done next week... although there is 15 acres left where we are now, then the 25 of his and another 7+ we do in another place, then another 30 +/- in another area.... alot of road traveling with the equipment.  But I would like to see if we can't get it done..... next thing you know it will be time to do 2nd cutting of the good orchard grass and that is all sq bales..... 


The farm that cancelled this afternoon wants next Mon/Tues.... I have PT on Tues...pool @ 10 a.m..... I think I can make it work.... might be good to get in the pool after all the aching on my feet for this herd.  Guess I will do it.   Got to talk to DS about the 500 cow herd....Haven't heard back from Geneva. 
And it is July as of tomorrow so will have to get farms scheduled for that.  Only have 2 that didn't test this month that might have and one I didn't expect to,  so....  light month and I am not sorry.

Stomach is growling so going to get something to eat and get the samples packed. Do the watering.  Need to look at the list of what else is on it to do.  I also put a load of clothes in the wash that need to go out on the line.  They ought to dry in an hour as hot as the sun is...


----------



## Baymule

That’s a lot of acres to cut and bale. For square bales, do you have an accumulator or do y’all have to haul them by hand?


----------



## farmerjan

Our sq baler has a kicker, so they are kicked into the wagons with sides,  as they come out of the baler.  Used to pull off the baler chute, and stack on the wagons by hand, but my knees and ankle said NO many years ago.  The kicker is like a conveyor belt but it runs at a high speed so as the bale comes out on it, it is run "90 miles an hour" and lofted into the wagon.  picture a conveyor on rocket speed.... if they are going right to be unloaded they stay just kicked on.... every which way... but if the wagons are going in the barn and bales will stay on them for a few days/weeks... DS will stop every 15-20 bales and then go on the wagon and stack them tightly in rows.  You can get more on the wagon, and the bales don't lose shape from being stuffed every which way on the wagon.   We try to sq bale 2-3000...we will sell 1000 right off the wagons in the field usually.  Have some horse hay customers that he delivers to that we have had for 20 years or more... takes about 200 across the mountain towards the Charlottesville area about every 4-6 weeks... so will deliver 1500 or more in a couple months.  

We need at least 12-1500 round bales to get through the winter with the cows....1 for every 20 cows per day... 150 cows + so at least 8 per day when it is cold... not counting the heifers and such... so we figure 10 per day for at least 150 to 200 days..... to be on the safe side.  We use less with the corn silage, but we have been keeping the feeder calves longer after weaning, so wind up needing more rather than less. 

Packed samples and dropped them off, hung the clothes, truck is unloaded.  Car is next to get the meters out of it.   It was so miserably hot and humid.  I really felt it after getting up early to go to work.  Going up now to feed the horse since it is cooling off a bit, then will bring in the laundry.  There was a nice breeze and it was in full sun so I am sure it is dry.  

I did sit in the shade and repot a spider plant.  I actually broke it up into 6 new pots, it was so root bound and all;  it needed separating. It was many many plants all in the hanging pot... Now I have 6 hanging pots... may put a couple in the yard sale when the time comes.... Want to see what they bring in the nursery.... this is from my parents house in CT that was rescued when they were going to throw it out years ago.... Have (had)  2 big pots like this... one the hanger broke and the rim of the pot cracked and broke, so I did that one.  The other one might get done some time later.... If I put them in small pots with like one or 2 plants, there would be like 30 or more.    Figured it would be good to get watered with rain water tomorrow... it soaked up the water.  Also watered the lilac and roses.   Just had to take a break in the heat.


----------



## farmerjan

Done for the night.  Went and fed the horse.   Got the clothes off the line... the jeans were dry... even the thick seams, after only about 3 hours?   I went down to the local pizza/italian rest and got an order of stuffed shells for a change.... just too hot to cook and I wasn't real hungry.  Figured it would last me 2 or 3 meals with this heat.  Wound up eating a half a shell and the salad that comes with it... and a small piece of the garlic bread and it is more than enough.  Drank some pepsi that was in a bottle that had been opened  & in the fridge from when we were gone... and now feel all bloated.  The carbonation does that to me.  Had a half a can in NH..... that's more than enough for me.  Will put this back in with the top on tight, and will probably have it with the shells tomorrow and then that will be enough for weeks or more.  A couple sips and I have enough.  

Got the car backed up to take the meters out tomorrow morning.   I am going to go take a shower and wash my hair from the splattered cow manure in the barn and the sweat.... Then go collapse in bed.  
Been making a grocery list of stuff I  keep trying to remember to get.... memory like a sieve when I get to the store.  Might make that trip Friday if it is raining.  Need to pay the elec bill at the bank by Friday anyway.  

Thinking if it is a little cooler I will go down to the stone house tomorrow.  Got some small boxes to use to clean out fridge... car will be empty in the back... then I can go back and get some of the misc stuff left...

Forgot all about the cupboards with having to go to NH.... Might make them a priority tomorrow morning,  before it rains....at least get them in the house.  And it won't take a 1/2 hour to just wash/wipe the inside of the freezer in the building & get it plugged in to go get the chickens this coming week.  The firehouse fair starts the 16th I think... so getting them out this coming week would be perfect.   Need to check on the farm where the next birds are going out...but he knows that I want some if there are any....

Found my list and my jersey steer goes Aug 30th.... got all the dates in my calendar so they don't get forgotten... DS had someone else ask about a beef..... 1 in Nov, 2 in Dec.... then 1 each in July,  Aug, and Sept...2022 ... don't know if DS has any other dates already booked.... sometimes we don't really communicate....  but at least we have those set if nothing else.  I won't need any for me unless something happens to someone and I want to kill it rather than "give it away" at the stockyard. 

Haven't heard from him this eve so I hope he got the hay baled.  Looks like showers/storms by noon time tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Was a muggy day earlier.  68 early, and sticky.  Cloudy and got up to 87 and then the clouds got thicker.  Some thunder in the background, and a few lightning flashes.  Got about .6 in around 2 or so.  Good rain, not too hard but a soaking one.   Then it cooled off a bit.  Saw a few peeks of sun as the clouds/storms moved east and is now cloudy again.  Supposed to have more tonight.  
Went down the house and got most everything left out of the kitchen cabinet and boxed.  B was there cleaning.... she said she will be back tomorrow  probably around noon.  I am thinking about going back down and getting some stuff loaded in the car tonight or else in the morning. It was raining and I could not get backed up to the house very close and was not going to carry stuff out in the rain and make my knees hurt worse either.   Might have a dozen small boxes of misc stuff ready to load.  Then the house should be empty, a few shelving boards, some stuff to go to the dump,  and the storage building with the fish tanks will be all.  Paid her for the time so far, it is going to cost more than I had figured, but at this point I don't really care so much, just want it done.  And she is doing a good job and landlord seems pleased.  She says he comes to the house everytime he comes to the farm, and goes through the house.... she has told him about the electric outlets that aren't working, and the water leaks and the places where it looks like there have been mice/and other rodents in and out.  

I have not had a good day, I think that things with my father up north is really affecting me.  Can't seem to shake the depressing sadness of it.  I didn't sleep good last night again.  I normally don't have trouble going to sleep....My brother called me again and I think he needed to just talk... he went to see him after the 48 hr absence required,  and father was very difficult, got verbally abusive and accused my brother of all sorts of things, and it was discussed and decided that they are going to keep him for at least 2 weeks with no outside contact with family... to try to get him through some counseling.... he went from wanting to die;  to he is going home it is still his house; to if he behaves and does what the caregivers tell him can he please go back home..... he ate 1 meal, refused the next... wouldn't take his medications, then took them the next meal.  The different doctors he has seen over the last couple of years are going to have a conference call thing to see if they can come up with something...I have a feeling I will have to go back up there......

I also got bit by something the other day on the back side of my arm/body right where it meets my shoulder and underarm.  Figured it was a mosquito that night.  Then it was very itchy and got more irritated.  Then I guess I must have scratched at it during the next night more... and it got very red and is "warm" and now has a streak on the backside of the actual arm. It started Monday night and today is Thursday and it is red and irritated.... I finally went to have it looked at because I was thinking that it might have been a tick I didn't see and that the head might be imbedded in it,  even though I did not find a tick.  Or even a small thorn or sticker of some sort... with being on the tractors and all the hay I have been raking.  They are iffy on their diagnosis, but did not see or think there might be something still in it.  They did put a "circle" around it and said if it got any bigger, that I needed to have it looked at, at my PCP or even go to the emergency room.  Put me back on anti-biotic, s because it is an open skin abrasion.  It itches and told me to use anything that helps to stop the itch like a benadryl or hydrocotisone cream.... I am using that clear children's  benadryl gel that does relieve the itch and cools it.  
This is aggravating, and it is itchy.... and the anti-biotic causes you to be very sensitive to the sun.... and we are going to be back in the hayfield once this rain today and tomorrow passes and we are supposed to have dry and cooler weather for several days....

Time to get out and go feed the horse while it is not raining.... maybe go down the hill and load some stuff while it is quiet.... and get back to the house close enough... or else get up and going early in the morning.  We'll see once I get the horse fed... won't take but a few minutes to go do her.


----------



## rachels.haven




----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @rachels.haven .... very much.

I went and fed the horse and Deb called just as I got to the top of the hill to go out and shut the gate.  She was just leaving to come back to the farm this evening so will be here later.  That is great.  She also said that she is planning to stay all next week and work remote again.... we are planning to get together for supper one night.  One less thing for me to do with the horse too. 

I talked myself into going down the hill and got  most all the small boxes loaded in the car.  I will unload it tomorrow as it was dark by the time I finished.  There are no lights working on the porch so I wanted to be done before it got too dark to see.  Tomorrow I will go down and get every/any thing left out in the back closed in porch.  There is the one kitchen table and the 4 chairs there I forgot, they are slated for the yard sale since I have the one from my parents house in CT,  and a small cabinet that I had in the bathroom...the shelving boards.....but it won't take much to get all that on the truck to come up.... depends on the weather if I bring it up tomorrow or wait to Saturday... Then the stuff in the storage building and there isn't alot except the fish tanks and some furniture that needs to go to the dumpster... given to me and needs reupholstering and I am not interested in it anyway....

Trying to not dwell on things up north since I can't control them at this point.  I have a headache... so what else is new.  Knees ache with the dampness but I was very glad to see the rain.  Hope we get another one like it later.

 I ate a stuffed shell and some of the garlic bread and am plenty satisfied so probably will leave it at that.

Time to quit for the evening.


----------



## Mini Horses

You did good.  Rest.


----------



## Baymule

Could that itchy thing be a spider bite?

I feel bad for you and your father. There isn’t much you can do and you feel so helpless. Big hugs.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, it could be a spider bite.  They even said possible... but it just kept getting worse and spread out and I was just worried.  Normally I don't give things a second thought, but the itching and then it getting redder and all had me concerned.  I have taken several ticks off me in the last couple weeks..none attached, just crawling.... they are common when raking hay as you go under a tree branch, or get off the tractor and there is a weedy spot... I mean you can get ticks going out in the front yard lawn.... I just have never had much trouble with spiders and now this is the 2nd time I have had a suspicious looking spot... only the one with the red ring on my other arm went away in a couple days... and this one has gotten bigger and itchier.... and it could be because it has been hot and muggy and I have been sweating alot....

Will see how it looks/feels tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Cooler morning.  Down to 64 and it rained/showered some off and on last night.  Had another 10 minute good shower this morning.  Radar shows it to be moving east, and we should be out of it by mid day or so.  Still pretty cloudy and dreary out there.  I will check the rain gauge when I go out.  Seemed to be a good soaking type rain, didn't see any downpours or anything.  It will really go a long way on the hayfields that were just cut.  

Going to unload the car in a bit when it dries out some.  I desperately need to take the weedeater out and do around the walkway to the house and some other places.  Then the lawn needs to be mowed again, it got done the day before we left so has been 10 days or more.  It didn't grow very fast with the heat, but now will grow like crazy again.  

Can't believe that it is JULY already.   Got my 500+ cow herd set up for Tuesday morning...Geneva did get back to me and that works for her.  So I changed the 2x herd I was going to do Mon eve - Tues morning to Tues-Wed. That ought to be great on the knees.... 500+ in the morning Tues, then a 225 cow herd Tues eve and Wed morning...I know I am nuts.   Haven't heard back from them but they are going to have to deal with it.  She cannot do Mon morning and I want to get the 500 cow herd  done since I am behind on them.  Going to call one herd that does his own to see if he can do Mon-Tues and I can pick up the stuff on Tues since I will be right up the road.... I am finding that I am getting tired of trying to juggle herds/testing more and more.  Maybe it is the stresses lately too.   Keep telling myself that I am not making any big changes until after the knee replacements.....

Arm itched like crazy last night but I tried real hard to not itch it much.  Looks about the same this morning.  Guess that is better than looking worse. 

So time to get my butt in gear and do something... even if it is wrong!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Correct you are!  The pressure of time and stresses of move, parents sick, mom's passing, dad's upheaval, add the pain you endure....it is depressing!   You need a release and everything needs your time and attention.   Once the stone house is out of your life, it will help greatly...taking away that "pull" ..... A break between hay cuttings, time to mentally process parents and loss.   Things will only then smooth out for you.

I have had a good amount of time this past 3 weeks to give attention to back burner issues, cross things from list and, yes, relax my mind to re-focus.   It is a beautiful thing when you can have time to sort things out....highly recommend it!   Once past this next week you can take care of you.  Keep the goal in mind and DO schedule a few days off!
Do something " fun" one day to break the cycle, then you can relax a little....yep, hard, but you can do it!


----------



## Baymule

What @Mini Horses said!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Jan what are you testing cow herds for?

I hope you days get better soon or at least less busy. I know with hay season alone that is a dream. We start cutting after work today. Also got offered another 30 acres on top of the 27 acres we were planning on. I have no idea where we are going to put all this hay. Our 2 story only has storage for about 1,100 bales, we could fit another probly 2-300 hundred downstairs if it we clean it out first. Hay prices fell at the latest auction went from a high of 9.50 down to 6.50.


----------



## farmerjan

@misfitmorgan , I am a DHIA (dairy herd improvement assoc.) milk tester for 30 years.  Take a milk sample from every cow that goes through the barn/parlor,  and it is sent to the lab for testing of butter fat, protein and scc.  I record milk weights on each cow, and any pertinent info such as dry off, calving, breeding dates.... other stuff.  The farmer gets back a report that allows him to compare his cows against each other... It is a management tool for the farmer.   The lab also allows for pregnancy testing, and some other tests.  Anyone with registered goats that are "on test" also go through dhia or one of the other companies that offer milk testing like "dairy one".....
It gives farmers official records on cattle and can be required by some of the lending institutions.... goes on the registration records for cattle and goats... and possibly sheep.....SCC (somatic cell count) is what many of the commercial dairies want so that they can monitor the quality of the cows milk....

Weather cleared off mostly late this afternoon although there were patches of clouds and sun during the day.  Wound up with a total of .9 inch for the 2 days... not too shabby.  It was a good rain too, it all really soaked in.  
Cooled off too... hit about 82 and is back down to 61 now.  

Had a headache again today.... hoping that I can get rid of it by tomorrow.  

DS is planning to cut again starting Sat afternoon if all goes well.  
Yeah, getting more hay ground is a blessing and a curse.... At least with us round baling we can store outside.  There is some loss, but not too bad.... sq bales HAVE to be stored inside.... but even if hay prices are off... it still only costs about 3.50 a sq bale to actually make it so if you sell part of it, you are paying some of the costs to make it.  Well, might be up to 4 now with increased fuel costs.   But we figure that what we sell that is even 1.00 above production costs, that is extra hay right out of the field, goes towards the cash flow overall.  Although I think he is going up on hay prices this year due to increased fuel costs.....The costs are somewhat fixed, but the handling afterwards, to put in the barn and such, is where you can save if you can sell it directly out of the field or directly off the wagon..... we try to make more than 1.00 bale above costs... but as you said, where do you store it.... although our seasons are a little ahead of yours, the type of grasses seem to grow real fast up north, so the quality of your hay must be getting to mature or over mature now like ours is.  You will have alot of green growth coming up in it, but it is probably getting past prime.  Ours is, but there is no point of cutting for it to lay on the field for a week getting wet and turning black or getting moldy... so you wait to be able to at least get it made dry.  It is even more important now for us to try to hit the "windows" of being able to get it dry so we don't have to tedd and then rake it...cuts down on a trip across the field which is time and fuel and wear and tear costs...if I can just rake it.  

The spider plants that I transplanted looked good too... settled all the soil around the plants good and washed off all the leaves.  Soaked in real good around the peach trees and roses and peonies and all....

Ought to be a couple of nice clear days with drier crisp air.


----------



## Mini Horses

Headaches -- maybe stress and grass handling?      Add poor sleep?  Have a hot toddy before bed....it puts me to sleep.


----------



## farmerjan

COOL breezy 57 this morning.  It is sunny and a breeze and very dry comfortable out there.  Never did get the car unloaded yesterday from the night before, but made room to put the boxes and such on the porch.  So that is on the agenda this morning.  Just ate a pumpkin muffin that had been in the freezer... took a couple out the other day and then warmed it up this morning.  I found some that I had frozen.... used to buy them at Costco by the dozen and then freeze in individual bags for taking to testing in the early mornings.  Since I do so few early mornings, I had forgotten about them.  Found them when moving the freezers of stuff, and put them where I could get to them.  Going to try to eat more out of the freezers and use up some of the "older stuff"....

Good day to get out and get some things done.  Might try to mow the yard again today... maybe take the weed eater and do a little then get on the mower and off the knees and then do a little more after.  I have 3 batteries for the weed eater so can space it out.  Going to hang the pots of transplanted spider plants in the tree out front so they don't get too much sun and are out of the way.  
Thinking I am going to plant the lilac near the deck in the back for now.  

Going to call the lady about getting the chickens out this coming week so the freezer is ready for them at the fairgrounds.  Washed out the upright in the building, will plug it in in a little bit after it is good and dry.  The chest freezer will take most of the chickens but with the turkeys still in there, will probably need the upright for a few too.  Going to take a couple up to the neighbor next door to DS's house as he has the garden that I am going to raid for some fresh vegs this year... by invite.... He and his gf like to grill chicken so that will be good.  

Got clothes in the washer, ready to go out on the line so time to get to it.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , yes I am sure these headaches are stress and poor sleep..... I don't often get headaches but lately they have been much more frequent.  One of the things that has made me a little more concerned with the tick/spider/mosquito ? bites.  DS had horrific  headaches with the Lyme disease.... and now of course with the problems from the work accident he has alot more headaches.  

He called last evening to tell me about the hay mowing starting again, and to see if I was going to be in town to pick up the bearing for the baler.... because the tractor place got the wrong ones... or only one of the two it needed or something, that I picked up the parts last week.  
I told him that I was going through on Sun when I go test, or that I could go in early in the morning, meaning today,  but he said he might call his father because he is always offering to go and he has nothing else to do.... gives him something to do with all his off time.  So, I said, whatever...
Turns out that he had jim working on something and he did not put the bushings in and the nuts were self locking and had locktight on them or something, so they had to spend several hours taking it all apart and it was a real waste of time .... he was saying that sometimes j does good but other times he doesn't think .... and I did not say anything.  Because I will get very vocal and then just pi$$ off DS.... That is why I will not let j work on anything of mine again.   J said he was going to his sisters' 2 weeks ago on Sat for a couple weeks vacation/break..... but he says this stuff just to see if he can get DS to ask him to stay for a few more weeks.  It would be good if he goes and then decides to not come back.... DS needs to get away from this dependence on him.... since he cannot depend on him.  He is good for some stuff, as long as you are not in a rush to get it done.... but DS would be better off moving his stuff in the house into his bedroom and locking it and renting out the house and actually getting some money for it instead of making it part of j's "pay"  because he has to redo half of what j does anyway.  If there were any reliable people around to work I think he would do more about it, but there is no one to work and those that want to,  want more money than they THINK they are worth...... or aren't worth the little work they do manage to do.... 
Every place I go has help wanted signs.... and there are alot of places closing or reducing hours.... pretty soon there won't be any places to go to work because they will have closed up.... and inflation is going to make it so expensive to live, and then unemployment is going to run out because the gov't can't keep paying it.... and then  we are going to have a serious overinflated situation that is going to collapse into a depression.... not a recession but a full depression... the future is scary.

Going to get the truck and go get the couple of old hay rolls for here this weekend too....


----------



## farmerjan

Up and out at 4 a.m. to go test.  Cool 55.  Got done and did computer work and left because they had a christening and then a family reunion this afternoon, on top of the normal feeding chores on a Sunday....

Went to TSC  after calling DS on the way home and he did not get his father to get the part so I said I would stop...... OOPS ...TSC doesn't open until 9 and it was 8:15.  So I went a mile in the other direction to Walmart to pick up stuff on the list I was making,  but of course the list was at home.... I did remember some of it though, so not a lost cause.  Then went to TSC a little after 9:15 and he also wanted me to pick up an extra "bale" of baling twine for the big baler... he normally gets it at Rural King, but was down to his last bale of it (which is 2 "spools" of the twine per bale).... so I did pick it up while I was there.  Came home and dropped it off at the barn so he can work on the baler... and came here.  Brought the samples in the house and the few bags of groceries.... I got a few things that I knew I would be needing, like extra oil for the car when it goes in to get changed.... power steering fluid  as it has a leak and gets down.... as well as a couple of things I could remember, but forgot a few other things that I have since seen on the list sitting on the desk.... oh well, I will be out again on Tuesday so can stop then....

It is up to 76 already, but still pretty nice.  I am going to get the samples packed and put my knees up for a little bit.  DS said it would be good if I could go rake this afternoon and get it turned up so he could bale some tomorrow afternoon.  He is going to cut some more today... those fields are out in the sun pretty much with next to no trees along the sides, so should dry pretty fast.  If I get this hay raked this afternoon, then we can move the tractor and rake to the next "place" and jockey around equipment and I can get a ride back to my truck. 

Went to get the bale truck yesterday and the battery was totally dead.  So I gave that idea up and figured that I wasn't supposed to do it.  Got all the sample bottles ready and stuff organized for testing.....folded some clothes but of course forgot the ones out on the line.  Will get them in today... it was such a nice drying day yesterday and today that it didn't hurt them. 
Hope that I will maybe get the mulch hay rolls today, later on....
I am tired so a short nap might be in order before I go get on the tractor to rake.  Don't even know which tractor I will be using. 

Got to get down to the house too, but since it is right near the fields I will be raking at, I can do that at the same trip.  Landlord was there again when B was there and now says he is going to get rid of the fridge, because the gasket around the outside is crummy...she told him it would cost more to replace the gasket than it was worth... (he also told her he is waiting on an electrician to call him so he can get the electric looked at.....because of the plugs that don't work and the one that smoked, and the lights that don't work... but he wasn't overly concerned when I was in there and mentioned it a few years back and then I quit bothering to say anything....) gasket was stained, now it needs a good scrubbing.... it's stained and it doesn't seal real tight.... so that I need to get it out of there instead of emptying it out.... It works pretty good, better than the other one at the barn, so might tell DS to come get it and take it to the barn and get rid of the one he has there that the door doesn't shut right on and we don't use.  Have one that doesn't work that we keep stuff in so the mice and stuff don't get to chewing on things, like breeding sleeves and the boxes of syringes and all.... and the little dorm size one I bought for the medicines... but this one would be free and wouldn't take much to clean it out and use... can't fit but about 2-3 things of water or drinks in the dorm one with the medicines... so this one would be good for that. 
I'll talk to DS about that later today.   He has a pile of stuff on the trailer to take....scrap metal... so could put the one out of the barn on it and then put this one in the barn....

So, I am taking a break now and then will go down and do something;  then rake. 

The daylily's that I moved up here and stuck along the carport are blooming and look nice.  I will make it a point of moving them once I figure out where I really want them, but they are doing better there than I thought they would.

Glad that I got them moved.  I see a couple of gladiolus growing at the other house, but they probably aren't worth digging up.  Bulbs are cheap. 

Well, time to think about some lunch and sitting with the ankle/knees up for a little bit.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a decent day overall.  Did not get the samples packed yet.  I was on here and then had to answer a few other things on another forum....  Did get the ankle leg up for awhile but no nap.  

Texted back and forth with DS and ate a sandwich and then went down to the field and raked hay.  4 hours,  3 different places in the pasture that the guy wanted cut,  about 2-3 acres total... but weird shaped and a royal PITA to rake around the rocks and ledge that DS cut around.  Then raked the 4 acre hayfield that is practically a perfect rectangle and the top field that is probably 5-6 acres I would guess.  
Texted DS twice to see if we were moving the tractor/rake to the field(s) where he was supposed to cut today ... don't know if he even cut as he did not answer me back until long after I quit and went to the stone house.  I got a bunch of misc stuff on the truck, inside of house is empty except the fridge, and there is the shelving boards and a few other things on the back closed in porch.  Then the shed storage building - fish tanks - and some stuff to go to dumpsters.  I will go back down tomorrow after I unload the truck.  Got the legs off the kitchen table and all but the top on the truck.  Will be done in a couple days... she will be finishing up the house and I am not paying her to do anything else; like the outside storage building.  It will get swept out and that is it.  One of the roses in the front is blooming, I have to go see if it is the one I wanted.... I may just dig it up and take it.  
Something is eating the roses here at the new house... figured it was Japanese beatles... but have not seen one and normally you see them.  Going to dust them with rose dust which is "poison" but I don't want to lose the piece I brought up that is starting to actually grow a little.  Will deal with better methods when I have the time and am here.  Just want to save it now. 

Got to go in and find something for supper.  Maybe a baked potato... have a couple in there from the quickie meals I picked up at Wendy's a couple times... get the plain baked instead of FF.... much better to eat..... and it is definitely reheatable.... more filling and got to be better for me even with using real butter and sour cream, than the FF....

Talked to Deb and we are going out for dinner tomorrow  night.  She likes Mexican, so we are going to the same place I took my friends from CT.  She said she will drive this time.  My turn to buy.... Good food, and I will get a second meal out of it so good deal too.  Going at 6 and will be home by 9..... I wouldn't go to bed before that anyway...  

Going to get all the boxes and stuff in the car for Tuesday morning test;  before we go out to eat.  Then I will just have to come home and go to bed and leave at 3:15 Tues morning.  I will have to come home from there and bring all the samples in the house to pack, then load all the meters and take to the farm and drop off for the Tues eve/Wed morn herd.  Then I will pack the samples and try to stay off my feet/knees for a bit before going to test. 
 I won't get back down to the stone house until wed eve at the earliest... but probably not until Thursday because I may be raking hay Wed.... it will all depend on what he cuts.  I told him I was not available on Tuesday at all with the 2 herds that day.  I will rake tomorrow if there is any to do.... 

So that is about it.  I do have to pack the samples from this morning... but I just realized that UPS doesn't run tomorrow due to the holiday... So there will be a pile of samples going out on Tuesday... and more on Wed.  I need the trays for sample bottles for the herd Tues/Wed so will get these packed tomorrow so I have the trays available.  

I just remembered that I forgot to bring in the clothes again... it was about dark when I got back here... At least it is still supposed to be a nice day tomorrow... GOT to get them in.... 

Caught ANOTHER MOUSE... I quit keeping count after 15.. Been getting one about every 2 weeks now.  The one saving grace is peanut butter works good... and they can't go back and tell the rest about the traps.... so no one is able to learn from others mistakes!!!!!

Redness and swelling has gone down some on the arm.  So that is a relief.  It has stopped itching so much too.  One saving grace at least.  

Potato should be reheated... so time to eat....


----------



## farmerjan

NICE COOL morning.  Recording thermometer said down to 48 overnight. It had felt cool and I turned off all the ceiling fans. Already up to 80 at 10 though. Supposed to get in the low 90's and be hot the next few days until the weather front comes through on Thursday.

Talked to the farm that wanted tomorrow,  that I can't do, and he is going to see when they will have more help.  He said they sold off some cows and are down in numbers, and he is out of the boot and started milking some again, but that he is slow getting around still.  So, we will get it done as soon as he can get his help lined up.  

DS finally texted back and said we would move the tractor/rake today.  Guess I will rake some later.  

Looks like we will have some unsettled weather coming in by Thursday from the tropical storm coming up, and meeting another low coming down from the northwest.  By the models I have seen, @Mini Horses might be getting some serious rain out of it as it looks to come up through the Carolina's and staying more out to the east near the coast.  But our results should be minimal from that storm since it is headed much closer to the coast. 

DS also said that there was about 6 acres in the 3 "pasture pieces" I raked yesterday, but that the 2 "regular hayfields" up on top were 4 & 6 acres.  Did those 2 fields in the same or less time than it took to do the 3 little pieces because they were so broken up...

Talked to PT this morning, as he had several cancellation phone calls....and I had called on Friday to cancel tomorrow.  Got some rescheduled and set up a few more into the end of August.  

Going out to empty the truck;  have to get the sample boxes ready for tomorrow's herd ; just need to get some things in order for the week.  Want to be able to go get the tractor and rake whenever DS is able to give me a ride back to the truck.... or take me down to get it and leave my truck at the hayfield so I can leave from there when I get done. 
And going to bring in the laundry here in a little bit....


----------



## Mini Horses

You would be right...rains!!!   But it been very dry since last about a week ago and we could use water, just not the winds that usually accompany these storms.   May settle down before it gets here later in week.

We've had similar weather as you, cooler nights and hot days.  Humidity is down today, thankfully.  Light breeze.  Same yesterday -- got lawn mowed and another acre bush hogged.   All I wanted to do.  😎


----------



## farmerjan

Done for the day, going to get a shower and try to get a decent sleep before getting up and leaving for work by 3:15 a.m.... for the 500 cow herd.  

DS came by and helped take the chairs and a few things off the truck... we discussed the days plans and then we took my truck up the road to the field I was going TO, to rake.  Then he took me down to doug's , got the baler hooked up to the big JD tractor, and I headed down the hill with the tractor and baler;   and he went and got the other baler that is parked in a neighbors barn, hitched to his truck and went and got some fuel to put in the tractors.  I got down the bottom of the hill and here is a neighbors cows coming up alongside his catch pen, chute, into the road.  I stopped, finally got the gate opened in and then they came back up the road and into the pen to the field.... but there were still 3 in the woods, along the fence, on the wrong side, next to the chute, where the others had come up.... so I jury rigged the gate open the other direction,  so they could come up and turn and go into the pen and blocked the opening between the gate and the guard rail with a couple of pieces of plywood he had there to use when sorting in the pen.... then called him from down the road because of course there is no service right in that spot.... never has been... it is always a dead spot and the new tower did not help that spot although the signal is better a few hundred feet down the road.  
DS came and we put fuel in the ford 4600 that he had put the new piece on the draw bar for me to use it yesterday.... and then I left and headed for the hay fields.  
I got done raking about 6.  I had texted Deb and said that I would not be done before 6-6:30 probably, and we could go about 7 or another night.  She was great about going another night... so plans are for Wed.  I apologized and she said she understood that we had to take advantage of the weather and work when it was needed.... 

So, I came on here and then backed the car over and got the boxes all loaded for tomorrow morning.  Also got the bottles in the trays that I take to the other farm for tomorrow afternoon.  I will have to unload all the samples in the morning, then load all the meters and hoses, and take them down to the farm for them to get set up for the afternoon test there.... Then I will come back and pack all the samples to go out. 

I did get yesterday's samples packed this morning,  to go out tomorrow too. 

PT called and we rescheduled the pool PT for next week... and set up some more through August.  Just not able to do tomorrow with all the testing.  
Talked to my farmer that is 125 miles north near Winchester Va; that broke his ankle.... he wanted to test tomorrow too.... gave him some other options, and he is going to see what his help situation is.  I hated to say no, but he said that was fine, he understood with our going north for the funeral, and spending time with the family, that I was trying to make up the testing.  He will call me as soon as he can get another day when there will be extra help.  I am going to try to not schedule anyone else until I hear from him.  He said he is out of the boot and milking some, they sold a bunch of cows, but he is very slow right now. At least he is getting around better.  

Finally got the clothes in off the line too....

DS just texted me and he hit a rock with the "pickup" in the baler.... where the hay goes in,  and bent it.... so now it needs to be fixed.  This in the "pasture" where he had mowed and he told the guy that all the rocks needed to be marked so we would not tear up any equipment.... I tried to rake around the rocks that I could see.... he is MAD and I don't blame him.  Yes he has the other baler to use... but the point is to not  tear things up.  And the one he bent up is the one we have to use to custom bale the other guys' place because his tractor is smaller and will not handle the big bales we make with the other baler.   He had a guy want to get some round bales this year, he has gotten some in the past... and it makes sense to load them right out of the field instead of bringing them to the barn or moving to the edges of the fields, then have to handle them again to load.... and that guy wanted the smaller bales too so that is why DS was using the smaller baler there.   This BS of being nice guy is ridiculous.... I told DS  back in a text that is it.... NO MORE ... cutting in this pasture....D$#@ and double D$#@......

I know he is PI$$ED and I don't blame him....

The drawbar ":guide" that I broke the other day, has been giving us problems, and was already cracked by the looks of it.... DS said it was wear and tear... but that was over $250.... he got the PTO piece for the big tractor, it was another $300 with the shipping.... luckily it is an easier bolt on piece than to pull the whole thing out of the engine.  Again, it is in part a piece that suffers a tremendous amount of pressure/torque/wear and tear.... so it happens.... and they did send the right pieces so are fixable..... the parts for the other baler... that they sent part of them and not all the pieces and I picked up the other bearing and such, are costing about $400-500 at least to fix.... You are looking at $1,000 bucks this past week... BEFORE... he messed up the smaller round baler this evening...
Takes selling alot of hay for the small profit to pay for all these parts etc.....

At least I did get both the fields raked this afternoon.  There is one small really rough filed that he said he would rake... last year I told him to just bush hog it as there are as many weeds as hay in there... I left it for him to rake tomorrow, then he can bale the rest.  Wed I guess we will be jockeying equipment around again.... to the last places to make hay for us and the custom place.  

Time to get a little bit to eat, it is too hot to eat much tonight... and get some sleep.  It will be a loooong day tomorrow.


----------



## Mike CHS

I love reading your posts but I was seriously wondering if you were ever going to get the laundry off the line.


----------



## misfitmorgan

farmerjan said:


> @misfitmorgan , I am a DHIA (dairy herd improvement assoc.) milk tester for 30 years.  Take a milk sample from every cow that goes through the barn/parlor,  and it is sent to the lab for testing of butter fat, protein and scc.  I record milk weights on each cow, and any pertinent info such as dry off, calving, breeding dates.... other stuff.  The farmer gets back a report that allows him to compare his cows against each other... It is a management tool for the farmer.   The lab also allows for pregnancy testing, and some other tests.  Anyone with registered goats that are "on test" also go through dhia or one of the other companies that offer milk testing like "dairy one".....
> It gives farmers official records on cattle and can be required by some of the lending institutions.... goes on the registration records for cattle and goats... and possibly sheep.....SCC (somatic cell count) is what many of the commercial dairies want so that they can monitor the quality of the cows milk....


Thank you for the detailed explanation! We never did a milk test on anything so I had no idea they did that on entire herds of cows but it makes sense. My grandparents owned a diary farm for over 40yrs, it was great grandparents before that and my uncles after that....but I was young and never learned those details. Grandparents died and my uncle lost the farm literally to foreclosure. We were annoyed because he didnt tell anyone until it was to late to try to help but he had mortgaged the farm for $480,000 and couldnt pay.


----------



## Baymule

Broken equipment. $$$$ I don’t blame your son for being angry. Maybe that’s a field to let go and not bale anymore.


----------



## farmerjan

Quickie post as I have to get a shower and fall into bed... I hurt/ache beyond belief with doing the 500 + cow herd this morning and the 240 cow herd this afternoon and have to go back to that herd in the morning.... got splattered something good this evening at this herd... yuck.... shirt back looks like I stood there as they threw cow sh$t on it....

Went down to the stone house and got the table top and a couple of boards and stuff and a few things to go to the dumpster while I was there.... because it made sense to swing by that way.... although I was tired... 
I am taking the truck in the morning.... it is only 6-8 miles to this farm.... put the 2 large cooler chests on the truck, and will go by the fairgrounds and fill them with the chickens to bring home.  Talked to Bonnie today about it... all is good... will call her when I am getting done testing... they are working at the fairgrounds as the fair starts on the 15th or something... Then, all according to time and her schedule, so I don't inconvenience her... will get the rest out hopefully within a day or 2..... 

So a few things on the list are getting close to being crossed off.  

I will try to take some time tomorrow to post.  I did get all the samples packed and sent off today too before I went to test this afternoon.... 67 early and up to 93 late today.  Supposed to be hot again tomorrow.... then the remnants of the storm... looks like @Mini Horses is going to get a good bit of rain from it... us.... not so much

It was hot and muggy today....  at least tomorrow won't be so rushed.... although it looks to be pretty darn uncomfortable.  Hope DS got most all the hay baled today.  He texted me at 4 a.m.;  he had just finished working on the baler and got it back fixed and together..... got about 2 hours sleep before he had to go to work today... I bet he crashes into the bed tonight.....I used to do those hours too.... getting too darned old to do it anymore....


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, "cow splatter" is one issue I do not have on my job!    

I am not wanting to go to work today after so many days I've managed to have off.    But I'll get there...will be ok once in the truck and driving.  You know the feeling.

We are supposed to get the rains Thur evening.   Need the rain again and prob 1.5-2".

Early mornings are not fun anymore.  Used to be standard but, so easy to drift into later get ups the older I get.  Part has to do with erratic sleep now. 5 am up is nicer at 7am now ... Of course, milking is always closer to a 4am start, right?  Well, with a herd.  A single can be much later.....like my goats.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes,  @Mini Horses I know EXACTLY what you are feeling.... once I get out the door I can manage.... and make myself even somewhat positive about going to work.... most days anyway.
Yes!!!! 5 a.m. is so much nicer at 6 or 7 a.m..... like you with not always going to sleep as easily... partly that is because I am not as tired some nights....  and these knees are a real source of aggravation.... I so hope that I will get the relief I am wanting once the replacements are done and they are healed.

This mornings' herd that I went back to has run the gamut of different milking times in the mornings.  Used to be 3:30... then 4 then 4:30.... now they are lucky to get started by 5 a.m. .  Many times the help doesn't show up on time... and the one brother is notorious for not getting there until 4:30 or 5.   This morning I was there at 4:15 because you never know....got the samples from last night sorted into numerical order to make finding the bottles easier to take the 2nd sample.... they are the only herd that still takes 2 samples....Pain in the butt.....they claim it is more accurate but multitudes of studies over the years have proven that not true... but you can't force them to change....

It was a long morning.... I hurt ALOT now.   Got to get the computer stuff done... he won't give me the jump drive in the evening when I am there, so now have to do all the milk weights etc.....for both milkings on "my time"  here.... Yes, I get to sit... and right now I am on the couch with the left leg/knee/ankle up  but I hurt.
Got my share of "covered"  again this morning.... this is the worst barn for getting really dirty and cow splattered..... I really hate it.  Makes me think more and more about just quitting for good.....
Going to take the clothes and put in the wash before I get it all over the furniture..... I did not change jeans but did put on a clean work shirt this morning.... it is all splattered....and stinks.  Think I will take a shower and wash my hair too....

So, I will do the computer work in a bit... I am actually contemplating laying down for a bit... this place just makes me feel crappy.

I also did stop and got 2 cooler chests full of the frozen chickens out of the fairground freezer on the way home.  Called her when we were about done, and  then got them in the chest freezer here, and with the big turkeys in there, it is pretty full.  So will put the rest in the upright... about 2 more cooler chests full to get.  Alot of chicken..... lots of meals.... money in the freezer....

So I am going to get going on this work stuff....It is sunny and getting hotter... was 70 when I went to work.... and is supposed to get back into the 90's ahead of the remnants of tropical storm Elsa hitting here.  We are far enough north and west that it will probably not be much.  Won't hurt to get some moisture though.

I think that an hour out flat with these knees is what the doctor ordered.... I really ache.... nothing is hitting it either.  Too much on them for the last 2 days....

Tomorrow have a dentist appt at 9... cleaning and such... then will leave and go to the herd 125 miles away.  He called and said if I still could, tomorrow would work for them.  I will do them because they are always good to work with me and my schedules..... That will not be so bad after taking off the rest of today.....they start at around 1 p.m.... said they are milking  fewer cows... will swing by and get milk from my farmer on the way home but should not be home so terrible late. 

I think I will go get the rest of the chickens on Friday... she said whenever it suited me, she has some sewing she is doing today... and I am not sure I can stand another  trip with my knees.... We'll see, I might feel up to another trip later... have to see how hot it gets too.  Mornings are better for doing them as the shed is in the shade too in the morning, so not miserable to unload either.... tomorrow is out....The food for the fair is ordered... and will be picked up next Mon... so I'm good for time....

I would like to see if maybe later I can get some weed eating done here and maybe get on the mower.

 At this point, I plan on Friday to go down to the stone house to get the stuff that needs to go to the dumpster... out of the fridge, so DS can move the fridge.  Few odds and ends on the front porch, and get stuff out of the building that can go to the dumpster too. Then the fish tanks and whatever all else there might be....some tires and stuff that I need to bring up here....  Plans are to be done this weekend there... for good.  I am ready to not go down there anymore.


----------



## Baymule

Farmerjan you get sh!t at and hit more than anybody I know.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, got my break....... for nearly 3 hours!!!!  Fell asleep and woke up around 3.... Knees still really really aching.  DS came by after work and got the tractor and baler... went to get the upper field I had raked Monday, baled.... then raked and got the 2 little weedy fields baled.   The truck is gone and I assume he took the tractor and baler back to the barn, so must have gotten a ride back here to get his truck.  
I did go out with Deb to eat....and just got home a little bit ago.  Had a good meal, and brought home enough for a good lunch....

Got most of the computer work done for the farm, will print out the "racking list" so I can pack the samples... will drop them off in the morning on the way to the dentist.  Have to get the bottles in the racks for testing tomorrow afternoon.... have it all in the car ready to go when I leave in the morning;  so I can go from the dentist and head north to test.  

Just about the time DS got here after work, it got dark and heard thunder in the distance.... looked like we might get wet... but it stayed north and east of us and didn't get any rain here.  Looks like they got hit pretty good in Staunton again.... We are supposed to get rain starting in the morning... 7-8 a.m.   that will be okay.  We can use a good rain, again.  It will keep the temps down in the barn too for testing. 

I am beat even though I got that long nap today.  Going to go to bed after I get everything ready to go in the car.


----------



## farmerjan

Thurs night.  Got up this morning,  and got the rest of the samples packed, boxes strapped.  Put a couple boxes of bottles in the car to take and put the samples in the racks when I got to farm as I expected to be early.  Left and went and dropped off samples to go out UPS, went to dentist appt.   Got done and stopped at Goodwill as I haven't been in there in awhile... got a couple of books.  Looked at the jeans and they have gone up from the 4.00 to 4.50 to 5.50 to now 6.99 a pair.... Didn't find any for me but I always look.  Then left there and headed up.  Stopped and got a sub at Jimmy John's.... and stopped at the feed  and farm and garden place right there near the farm.  DS was looking for some 10cc darts to treat a neighbors' cattle for some pinkeye and all we can seem to get here are 6 cc... a full sized cow needs 10 at least or you have to use 2 - 6's....  and they cost over $6 a piece now..... It seems this place has started ordering them for some of their customers.... and had just gotten in 4 pkgs of 10 cc that were not "spoken for" but just to have in the store.... I asked how many I could have and they said,,,,, well, all if I wanted them.  So I got all 4 pkgs.... there are 5 darts per package....$33 /pkg..... but they don't go bad so I was lucky to get them.  
Then I went a mile to the farm.  Started milking at 1:15... done at 3:15.... they are down to 95 cows from about 180+.... this is where the 72 yr old farmer broke his ankle and just now is out of the boot.... it looks like the 2 brothers are going to go their separate way... the cattle sold were 90% of the other brother's.... and his GF said it was by choice they are mostly all went to a farm in PA.....there are some serious family dynamics there..... 
OH WELL..... it went pretty well but by the end of the 2 hours my knees were saying....hey.... not another long day or you will be sorry..... did the computer work and headed home around 4 or so....

Get down the road a bit and get a call from DS...... cow 1850 had a dead bull calf, where is the best place to get a calf to try to graft on her.... so I told him 3 farms there close.... none had a calf..... didn't want to get a calf off 2 other places as they are never very healthy.... no need to get one and have it die too.... so I thought of a farm on my way down as they also breed quite a few to black bulls..... we would rather have a black half beef calf.... and called and he didn't have a black calf but did have a 24 hr old holstein bull calf, and they hadn't fed it yet.... and so I asked to stop and buy it and he said sure.... So I got there, moved stuff  around in the car, and put the back seat up so it was smaller in the hatch part ( it is a subaru legacy station wagon type thing)..... got the calf, tied it's legs, and home I came.  Put it in the barnyard as DS wasn't there.  He said he would be back in a bit and get the cow down out of the field... drag the dead calf so she would follow it to the barn.... I said to call me if he needed me.

So he called a little bit ago, was on the way to the barn.  I said that the calf ought to be hungry since they hadn't fed it... he asked if he should leave them together and I said see how she acts... if she butts it, then separate, but if she seems to accept it then leave them together in the lot....she is a pretty good dispositioned cow.  

He just texted me and said she/they did really good.  Calf went right on the cow, she stood there and never picked up a foot.  He was really pleased... so left them together.  So, hopefully she will just accept it with no big deal... and in a day or 2, she can go back out with the rest of the group again.... 
Sometimes you hit a home run.....She is not the best cow, but pretty quiet.... she only has one eye, born with a shriveled up eye, so you have to be a little careful working around her since she cannot see on the one side.... but not mean or spooky... we kept her because she would not have brought diddley squat at the sale as a heifer.... this is her 3rd calf maybe... can't fault her for a dead one... he said she had licked it and it was all cleaned up... just dead.... if she raises this graft calf I have no complaints....

So I just ate my leftover shrimp fajita.... and am going to go to bed shortly.  Will pack the samples in the morning and call Bonnie and see what her morning looks like and go get the rest of the chickens when it suits her.  B called and left a message to call her.... about the cleaning I guess.  I was in the barn testing and when I called back got her voice mail... so left her a message.  Will call her in the morning.  Plan to go down there and get the fridge emptied and stuff to the dump.... all depending on the weather, bringing stuff out of the building up.... will need help with the couple of big fish tanks.... but can get a few of the smaller ones myself... get the couple of pieces of furniture out and to the dumpster too.... I will be done this weekend......

We only got .1 inch of rain here at the house.  Looks like it stayed east... mostly all to the east of the Blue Ridge mtns... central and south central Va getting the most.  We could have used a good steady rain on the hayfields.... radar shows some more maybe early in the wee hours of the morning tomorrow; so we shall see.  

I'm tired so time to hit the sack....


----------



## Mini Horses

Lucky on cow/calf deal.  Not the lost one, of course but, the bought one.  Sounds like it will work.   Goats not so easy to convert.  Did have a hen steal a chick from another!   😁 

We got Elsa.  Rains began about 5 hrs early, outer bands.  When center got here a lot of tornado warnings, tracking etc.   Winds picked up and rain increased.  Still some steady 20ish mph but rains seem done.  Last check right at 2".  Needed.  Nothing major thankfully.


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy, not too hot but a little muggy.  Supposed to clear out later on... slight possibility of showers, but radar looks like they will stay south if they even make it over the alleghanies to the west. 

Woke up with another headache.... Time to get an appt at the chiropractor.... might just be sleeping wrong.  

Samples to pack yet and then out the door.   No major disasters that I have heard....


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday afternoon.  Got up and went down to the house and took stuff to the dump.  Came back and got the shelving boards, the 250 lb "feed bin" made by high country plastics that I used for the cat food and a few other things in the truck..... stopped at the mill and dropped off some styrofoam peanuts that he can use when he ships stuff.... came up and got it unloaded.  
Had talked to B last evening, she came by as I was going out to the building to rearrange some stuff... told me how many hours and what all was left and how much more so far.  She said she would be there saturday (today) for about 2 hours.... and I said that today would have to be it because this has gone over budget .  I had gotten an estimate from a "professional cleaning company" and was going by that.... figuring she would be a little cheaper and could use the work.  But it has gotten way too expensive.... so I told her that I would give her some if we were at the house at the same time, or leave her a check, and then get her the rest the end of next week.... that it was just over what I had budgeted and that I didn't have a big cash flow with not working when we had to go north for the funeral.  
So today,  She got there when I was loading the stuff on the truck... and gave her a check for 2/3 of what I would owe after todays' work... the total... and told her I would text her as soon as I had the rest,  this week coming.  Ordinarily I would have had no problem but all the bills came due and I didn't work but 3 farms in 3 weeks.... and everything else has been paid automatically for the first of the month.... 
She has done a good job, no complaints, but it took more time and she wanted more per hour because it required some serious cleaning.... plus she did more than I would have had done, washing down the walls and stuff that I would have only had vacuumed..... extra time that I don't feel like I owed landlord.... but it is done. 
Talked to the landlord and he said well, today was the tenth so that he guessed that a third of the rent  would be okay, and I looked at him and said , what.... I thought that when we had to go for the funeral that he said not to worry about it and that we would have the extra week's grace.... so a few minutes later he said that I didn't owe him anything.... I said that I would have the rest done this weekend outside....
The storage building is going to be a problem.... and he said that he didn't want me to go in there and get stung as there is a nest of yellow jackets in one of the big boxes in there and when you go in the door they go beserk.... that it might have to wait for cold weather....he doesn't want me to get stung and there is nothing in there he needs to worry about.... I would like to figure out a way to maybe get it moved at night... put a bigger box over top of it in the dark maybe.... but that is that.... so I am not going to panic over it.  I will offer him a little bit to leave the stuff there since he said it is safer to not get stung.... There is just a few boxes, mostly empty that I used to transport live chickens in, some with returnable bottles to go north. the couple of pieces of furniture and the fish tanks.   

He has had the roof worked on and there is an electrician there working on the bad outlets.... and put in a new toilet and is putting in a new overhead kitchen light, and working on all the lights that don't work... and the outlets that don't work..... and asked about the furnace because even after he had the chimney cleaned after 10+ years and the furnace serviced after nothing for 10 years... it still doesn't always work....have to go down and hit the reset button..... and I told him that he really needed to make sure that they closed the back door tight because it will get wet and the water drips off the roof and gutter there and it will start to come apart.... and that I was careful after having the new one put in last year.... and he said oh, you should have told me,,,, and I said I had told him that the water was dripping on it and it was getting in to the door.... it is one of those storm doors that is metal over the presswood composite stuff..... and the water had gotten down into the stuff and it started to get spongy and come apart.... and since I had someone else put it in, I have proof that I did it ... just told him that I had had it done before I had my ankle replaced.....So it is not like I have not done a few things there.....

But,  he is having to spend some money now before he rents it.... and I feel sorry for whoever gets in there with the costs of heating it in the winter.....Oh well... I am leaving on as good a note as I can....  could have done some of this when I was there..... but he won't put the stairs back in or open up the upstairs....

DS said they will get the refridge either tomorrow or Monday..... so I will make sure it is emptied by tomorrow morning.  I forgot the strapping tape to put the cardboard boxes together so I can take the stuff to the dumpster....and landlord said to take "my" swing set base... it was there on the other side of the garage I was not allowed to use...I told him.... so he said oh, well he was going to get rid of it so I think DS will get it for the metal.... I am thinking it would be good for using in the garden for pole beans and such.....

So, When  I was here, DS texted me and asked if I wanted to rake the hay that he had cut yesterday... which he never told me about..... he took the rake there and I said yeah, I could go rake it...  It is mostly dry.... but looking at the radar, we may very well get hit with some showers/storms after 7 or so by what is coming across from WVa.... I told him about the chance of showers on the radar.... don't know if he is going to try to bale it or not.  He said he has not felt good all day.  Then he asked if I had been to the cow... and I said no, he usually goes to the barn on Saturday mornings....so I went up to the barn made sure the calf ate when I gave her some grain, then went and raked the hay..... didn't take an hour or so.... Alot of weeds in part of the field... it is a free field and we do it because it is right there close and we are going by it .... plus NO ROCKS.... It makes a decent amount and he does fertilize it.....

So, am done with that... he was going to haul round bales... and brought me one crappy bale and we got it partially unrolled... big sections, so I will have to go out and pull it apart.... need the pitchfork.... and then get the potatoes put on it and covered.... won't be great but ought to give me some and at least the seed potatoes won't be totally wasted this year.  Plus it will kill the grass underneath, and provide organic matter for the trees to get planted this winter after the potatoes are long gone....I will work on it when it is cooler....maybe later, maybe tomorrow morning.  Told him I would like one more crummy bale out there to unroll next to that one and then just leave the rest for me to use to put overtop as they sprout.  I need to go get the pitchfork... it is in the building down at the stone house.... got bee spray, but would prefer to go in there after they have settled down for the night.  

There are about a dozen peaches on the tree here that are actually going to get big enough to ripen and eat... got to check the trees down at his other place.... and see... they ought to be getting close to ripe soon too...there were alot on the trees there.  

Don't like the looks of the sky.... him and GF are moving round bales..... and he is having to plug in the charger to get the truck started.... so I wasn't crazy or being ridiculous about it.....when it was totally dead the other day... almost funny that he said he couldn't understand why it was dead and I told him the key was not all the way off.... and I think that one of the 2 batteries is bad.... so it won't hold a charge now.....

Going to see about going down and getting the pitchfork and maybe getting the stuff out of the fridge.....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick note.... changed plans when we got a little sprinkle and I wasn't sure if it would turn into more....I went and did some grocery shopping that I didn't do when I forgot the list the other day and went by the bank and deposited some cash to make sure that everything is covered as I know B is going to go cash the check Monday..... I will be tight for a week or so but then should get back to normal with all the farms that I have tested and then getting my SS deposited... It is on the 3rd Wed, so some months it is early, like the 15th and this month it is late... the 21st... just the way the first of the month falls as to when the 3rd wed will be.... I will get a pretty big paycheck and a couple days later get the SS.... I like them to be on opposite weeks... but it will give me a bigger balance to put towards bills the first of the month next month.... get my cushion back....

We didn't get more than those few sprinkles.... it stayed just south of here and skirted across.  Another wave of wet coming across from WVa but it looks like it is predicted to dissipate before it gets all the way over the mountains to here....

DS texted that we have a bunch of cows with pinkeye so will have to treat them in the morning....he is doing the cow and calf.  Calf goes on her when she is eating... she is not overly attentive but not mean to it... calf is pretty aggressive and has gone on all 4 teats when I have been watching... give them a few more days and they ought to be good to go. That's a relief. Think she will go in the smaller pasture for a few days and then they can go in the bigger one once we know for sure he is sucking her out in the field. 

So, I am back.... going to look at the forecast for tomorrow, might do a load of clothes because I go through jeans and shirts fast with this heat and humidity.... then will have to be available to help DS with the pinkeye cows... then go down to the house and empty the fridge.  I think the pitchfork is outside the storage building there... under the porch overhang... so ought to be able to get it.   There are some tires and stuff that I need to get there that ought not to cause any big uproar..... I'm hungry... forgot to eat something for supper.... maybe a bowl of cereal at this point....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> plus she did more than I would have had done, washing down the walls and stuff that I would have only had vacuumed..... extra time that I don't feel like I owed landlord.... but it is done.


Here a home sales contract says "broom clean". I'm sorry she spent some of your money going well beyond what is necessary.



farmerjan said:


> I will offer him a little bit to leave the stuff there since he said it is safer to not get stung...


I don't suppose he considered DOING something about removing them. Wait for cold weather ... in Virginia. Your stuff will be in there for many many months.



farmerjan said:


> but he won't put the stairs back in or open up the upstairs....


Not news ... that guy is a piece of work. He doesn't deserve you doing other than the VERY bare minimum. ESPECIALLY after all the things he SHOULD have done but didn't while you were living there.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning.  Waiting to hear from DS as to the plans for working the cattle with the pinkeye problems.  

Started at 65, up to 78,  nice out.  Not too muggy.  

Yeah, you know, you just learn to deal with it.  No, @Bruce , I am sure he is not planning to do anything with the few things in the storage building there.  Not his style.  Yes, he should have done alot of things he didn't do, and I resent that he is doing it all now... but it is behind me for the most part.  So, let it go.  I wish she had not done the cleaning so "good", but there will be no complaints from the landlord about it being left dirty or anything.  
Stupid of him to keep doing little stuff and not taking care of the things that really need to be done to improve the maintenance... I mentioned about some of the small stones coming off the top of the chimney that needs to be fixed and he said, yeah, it needs to have some work done.  And I told him about hearing the birds in the chimney that is in the bedroom... and the sounds of something in the ceiling/above where you can't see what is going on.  

The drainpipe in the kitchen sink freezes in the cold winter.... so water won't go out... the pipes into the bathroom freeze when the groundhogs dig holes under the foundation and cold air whistles under the crawl space and I always had to put straw bales there....
Not my problem anymore.

Going to go down the hill.... we are going to get the cattle in this afternoon....I will go get the fridge cleaned out and unplugged.  The freezer has frost keeping the freezer door stuck so has to defrost a bit to get it opened. But I can get the bottom fridge done and get the tires and stuff for the car & trucks loaded.

Put some barn clothes in to soak.  The shirts from that farm that I get so badly splattered at will need some time to try to soak out the cow sh$t.... since the days are supposed to be warm and some possible showers, it will be fine to run through the wash and hang tomorrow after they soak today.

REALLY really need to mow the lawn here too.... and get the potatoes into the mulch and get it soaked... I think I have a sprinkler thing that I used to use on the garden....Hmmm to figure out where it is.... can't count on the rain to soak it... need the pitchfork so down the hill is first.  

Got to get my rear in gear.....


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm did some "hope this fixes it" fence spots this morning for the goat jumpers.  They are such creative, athletic things!  Primarily 4 long yrlgs I kept from the Saanen buck I sold last yr.  Hope breeding this Fall will stop their nonsense!   I might have to pull those into a separate field as I have a horrid work schedule this week and want to leave everyone out in these big, heavy need to graze fields!   Can't have escapes.  It makes my chores far easier and everyone will flush for an earlier breeding this year.
I watched them go to and turn from those places.  If all settle well good, otherwise 4 will be removed to that new fenced area for the week and others left to party on. 🤫

Almost out of that stone house!!    It will be such a relief for you!   I remember still the feeling of trying to empty mom's place and the never ending stuff.   I STILL have boxes packed that I need to sort and "do something" with!


----------



## Mini Horses

It feels like the Olympics here...the fab four were in backyard!   They were put back into the usual field and barn!     All else ok as of this morning!    Guess that's the norm for this week.   Gotta work....gotta stay put.   It's fine!  😁   You know how it works.  Plenty of grass, water and shade for all.  Makes leaving easier.  If weren't so nice. I'd sell them.

Hope your week goes well!


----------



## farmerjan

Leave it to the "fab 4" @Mini Horses .  

Have done things in different orders, but getting there.  All chickens moved from the fairgrounds freezer and in mine here.  Seems DS and GF took one of the freezer chests last week and never told me, to use for gf daughters' birthday party.....and I had to ask if they had taken it because I went to get it to move the rest of the chickens and it wasn't there.... Got it back last evening, went and got them this evening when Bonnie was going to be at the fairgrounds... a bunch of people there to get supplies in the building and prep work for the fair to start..Thursday.  

Finally got to stone house, it has been hot and I haven't had alot of umph.... got the fridge emptied and turned off so freezer will thaw so I can get the door opened.... stuff to the dumpster and some brought here to this house.  Brought up my vacuum, and step "stool" that I got to get in the cabinets here... I plan to go down early in the morning... hopefully get the freezer opened from the frost and that stuff emptied out... most should come here.  It ought to still be frozen pretty much from just being off overnight....but the door still closed.  If it is too thawed, it will get dumped.  So everything will be out of the house then....and I will get the few things off the front porch too.  Then it is just trash cans outside, a cattle panel that I used in the garden,  and the stuff in the building....

I got most of the cows/calves in yesterday and DS finally got there to get them moved.  All but 4 calves in, and 1 cow,  that needed treating.... GF used the dart gun and shot them with the antibiotic.  She is a good shot.  There are 6 calves that were out, but 2,  I know who they belong to... and they will start coming in the creep gate for feed and will get worked.
We moved the rest of the calves and a couple of cows to doug's farm, to run them through the chute to treat and had to band a couple bulls.   There are 2 bulls and 2 bigger heifers that did not come in, but with all the rest tagged, banded, treated, at least I can identify who is on who..... and since the not tagged ones are few, it will be easier to identify... and if I can catch them in, one evening,  DS can come work them there in the smaller headcatch.... it is not the ideal working catch but is usable....
One of the calves eyes are REALLY bad... both eyes..... the rest had one eye that was affected.  One of my cows has a bad eye, and one young heifer that DS bought and turned out to be bred, and had a little calf,  had it.  There are a couple cows at another place with it that they had to dart.... The flies are terrible this year..... have heard that from a couple people that they are having trouble with it too.  The co-op cannot keep  darts on the shelves either.... that is why it was so good that I found the larger ones up near the farm I tested.....

Turns out GF is still off work, she was supposed to go back, but dr has her off for another month.... nerves/depression/anxiety.... so she has been using the truck to move more round bales.... I quit offering since he seems to rather have her doing it.  Not worth the fight.  Also has her doing parts runs and errands..... I am not offering unless like I did the other day when I was coming down through town.... he never asks her to go out and do the raking though.... since it is on the tractor that doesn't have the cab, guess it isn't "modern enough".... whatever.  

Had to go to the owner sampler farm today to take meters...and the sample bottles.... they were going to test their cows this eve and tomorrow morning... then I will stop and get the meters, samples, and do the computer work and then go to the 200 cow herd that is right down the road.  Saves me at least one trip..... I will take the meters and be able to set up at the 200 cow herd.... plus more that are in the car....so I have to get the sample bottles in the racks for the herd for tomorrow.  

Still have not gotten the lawn mowed, but with no rain, I am not getting too worked up.... it will burn up if I cut it and we do not get rain.  Going to put the water on the trees tomorrow.... they are looking pretty good considering, and I want to keep them continuing in a positive direction. 
Potatoes are planned for Wednesday since I will be tied up all day tomorrow.  Still trying to find the sprinkler waterer... might just go buy a new one since they are putting the "gardening stuff" on sale ..... OH... that reminds me, I didn't think about the pitchfork... gotta get that in the morning.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Or....maybe he doesn't trust her with equipment to rake??   Ya know the expense of inexperienced drivers and hitting rocks. Etc......

Nice that she can do some thing to help while she's off work.  Let her!  Share the work of being a gopher.      I know it's hard but, it could be helpful in some cases.

Ive separated about half the bucklings to finish weaning.   Talk about screaming does and kids. Wow!   Plus I have some girls I'll need to milk out, sore and some not trained.    Gonna be fun, right?   The heat is keeping the kids from so much running from catching but, those rascals are heavier than I thought!   Next month sale barn.  

 Between farm and work, everything aches.   ibuprofen and to bed!  At it again tomorrow!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Mini Horses , let her do some of it.  He doesn't lose his temper with her so there are some advantages to her being there when we do stuff.... I will stay home more.... 
Yes, I think he is afraid for equipment to get torn up in the field.... he had her in the big JD tractor with the seed drill planting the sorghum/sudan seed a few weeks ago.... pretty straight passes back and forth and no rocks in this field... I usually do it,  but whatever.  It is like 2 different people... when she is around he is so "respectful" and doesn't holler or cuss hardly at all..... I just stand there and look at him and wonder where the person is that I have taken all the verbal abuse from for all these years, has gone.  So that is good I guess.... he is more respectful to me when she is around... but when she isn't,  he is more like the old DS.... maybe I just bring out the bad in him.....

I feel for you with the screaming split up does and kids.... the cows/calves do the same..... Good luck with the ones not trained.... You will be falling in to bed this week with working  full time.... like me when I have 3-4 farms back to back.... there isn't enough of anything to fix the pain..... 
Been switching from tylenol to ibuprofen to try to take the edge off.  Have found that a couple will help me to get to sleep on the really sore/worn out nights.... after a nice hot shower directed on the knees....


----------



## Mini Horses

Thankfully, it's sore muscles -- what's left of them.   They just disappear with age.  Well, certainly reduce....guess I'm lucky to still have what I do.   😁    Feel fine this morning and slept well.   Home today would be great, ain't gonna happen....


Men and GFs!   My son is a problem, too!


----------



## farmerjan

Up earlier than some days...already 72 out there.  Radar shows some storms coming in this afternoon, but they tend to pretty much dissipate by the time they hit the mountains to the west....
Sun is coming up over the hill, it has been light since before 6... 

Had  left the work clothes in soaking so will let them run and out on the clothes line too.

Have got to get the right hoses for this afternoon into the car, this farm takes shorter ones than the ones for the owner sampler farm I dropped things off to yesterday.  Got to remember to take the computer and printer too.... get them in the car here shortly so I don't forget along with the sample bottles.  

Going out now to turn the water on for the trees for a couple hours of soaking... chances of rain/storms only in the 30% range, so don't want to count on them....

Will go back to stone house later, freezer still not thawed enough to get door open.  I guess that only 8 hours or so isn't enough for it since it was cooler last night.  The truck is unloaded, so can come home from testing and just switch vehicles, take the truck and go down and do it this evening... get the couple of other things outside....go around and see what all I may have left.... get the tires and see how big a box I need to put over top of the one the bees are in so maybe I can get it moved after dark...but I am not going to get all stung and eat up by them.... luckily the pitchfork and tires, and a few other things are outside the door there...still have to be careful of stirring them up....

Just checked my bank account and the deposit I was waiting for is scheduled to be credited today, so I can leave a check for the rest that I owe B for the cleaning, when I go to work... I will text her in awhile once I can confirm it is credited... usually after 10 a.m. is when things "show up" in my accounts.  But it shows it is scheduled for 7/12... which was yesterday.  There were notices that the bank was doing scheduled updating and account maintenance from 4 p.m. 7/12 to noon 7/13...today.  They are doing some upgrades to the mobile banking services and some things would be delayed.  At least they always give us several days notice of stuff like that... so I will wait to see if it shows up.  Then I can get the rest of the monthly bills scheduled for payment like I always do....

Time to get things going so I can leave early enough to go by walmart on the way and see if they have the sprinkler marked down with the other garden stuff......and then the owner sampler farm, and then to set up and test the other one.  They like to start before 2... so I do get out earlier than from some I test...


----------



## Ridgetop

Just caught up on Farmerjan's Journal!  For some reason if I do not respond every single day to stuff these different journals disappear and I can't find them.  I figured out to try putting those into "my favorites".  Worked!  Now I can just put everyone I like to keep up with into "my favorites" and then I can find those journals!   Should have thought of trying that before!  Hopefully I will be able to find everyone from now on.

Just read about your mom's passing and your troubles with your dad's issues.  I am so sorry about your mom. Expected or not, death is so final that it catches us by surprise.  The stress you have been under really does have a physical effect on your body.  Stress and depression can cause body pain along with mental pain.  Getting out of the old house _finally _will take some of this pressure off you.  

On the other hand you are into haying season, which in itself is stressful, particularly considering the rain you keep having.  Rain is good for growing but not when you are mowing and baling.  With some older dairymen considering closing up, maybe you can at least semi retire - only doing half as many herds as usual.  When you get your knees done this fall, you will have to take off time anyway.  Are you considering retiring then?  With all you do with the cattle and hay business you and DS run, and the chickens, gardening, etc., it seems like you have a full time jpb woth all that!!!

  Hope you feel better soon with your knees. Hope things work out with your dad. Maybe it would be worth considering a residential care home for him where he could be watched 24/7.  Next to POA brother?  POA brother really needs to have meeting with you and other siblings to determine dad's care needs and put all of you in the picture about his problems.


----------



## farmerjan

Father refuses to go in a residential home.... period.... that is for the POA brother to deal with... tried to get them to go into one several years ago when mom started getting worse, where they could be together and she could have more care.... he refused then.  Then his stroke, then her getting so bad.... 
Heard today that he will be coming home next Monday... they seem to have him stabilized, he is eating, his meds seem to be working and he is more rational... maybe they lowered or took him off some stuff.... POA brother still wants to be totally in control... 
He will have 24 hr help for 2 weeks and see how that goes, and if he stays on an even keel, will go back to 12 hour day help like with mom.... and now that she is gone, the aides can take him out in the vehicle, go places, do things since they do not have to be closeby for her... maybe that will help.... he can go with the couple of neighbors now... just to run errands or go meet the guys for "coffee" like they used to....
Here's to hoping it gets better....

Yeah, I have "semi-retired" now... with 15 herds "on the books" but only maybe 10 testing in any one month.... just seems they all want the same week or the same day......

Long day again, but got things accomplished.  Did everything for the owner sampler herd, got to the other herd and set up and tested... 200 going through the barn.... didn't get out of there as soon as I planned.... had to do the horse on the way home so did not get down to house.... Tomorrow morning early I guess,  before I have to be at PT at 10:30.  Then DS called to see if I could rake hay tomorrow because he mowed the last place of ours and half the place we do custom.  So I will be raking hay tomorrow after PT.  He says it is pretty dry and wants to maybe bale it later in the aft if it will be dry enough.  
I forgot to turn off the water when I left to go test..... so 2 of the 3 trees got about 8 hours of trickle watering....I luckily had it turned way down so that it could run for several hours without causing a problem ....thank goodness.... will put it on the other tree in the morning before I go to PT and hopefully get it a good soaking too.  
Did get the clothes hung out....
Did get by walmart and found an inexpensive waterer thing that goes back and forth so will work for the mulch potato patch.... and found some small waterers that are for using on individual places.... they were only a couple dollars, only had 4 so I got them.... will see if they work.  
Still have to pack the samples from the 2 herds to go out tomorrow....

I ache and haven't been able to "relax" so that I can sleep.....Time to see if I can now....


----------



## farmerjan

Came in for a few minutes.  Been an interesting day.  Packed samples and got to PT.  Getting in the pool really felt good and knees don't ache near as much.  Came back and got little cooler to carry on tractor with couple bottles of half ice, half water and went to tractor.  Got the one field raked and went to the "custom" place.  Started raking and it kept getting darker.  DS texted from work and they were getting sprinkles and then a 5 minute downpour... this is 5 miles south of the hay fields.  He got off work,  (6a.m. to 2:30 p.m. with the heat);  came and got the tractor and the smaller baler, and went to the field I had finished raking.  It was dry enough to bale.  The custom place there was alot of green turning up so it wasn't ready anyway.  Then,  we got a few sprinkles and I stopped and the owner came up and we talked for a few minutes, condolences on my mom and the difficulties with my dad and he said that it is hard to be with someone that long, even when they are non-communicative, because they are still there.... and then they are gone.  He said it is sad but somewhat understandable....talked about the cattle and the pinkeye problems and that cows still hadn't all calved yet... like our one group....  then he went back to the house and I decided to rake another row then it started to sprinkle again.  You could see most of it headed to the east going up along the Blue Ridge mtns and the Blue Ridge Parkway.... another line of dark out to the north and west.  So we got about a .0001 of rain... barely got it wet on top, but enough that I quit.  DS and I texted a couple times and he asked my opinion and I said that I expected that it would quit;  so he brought the tractor and baler there, borrowed the p.u. and took me back to my car;  left the rake there for tomorrow....By the time we got to the car, it was passing by and the sun was trying to come out.  DS was going to mow the rest of the custom place..... I will go rake tomorrow the stuff that was already mowed, and see what the newly mowed stuff looks like and it will get raked late day... He ought to get all the hay baled by Friday afternoon... if it doesn't go tomorrow.....

Came back here to house, and will go down the hill in a few minutes. Finish up everything except the cattle panel and the stuff in the building where the bees are.  
Have had the water on the other tree all day, so it is time to go turn it off.  
Clothes on the line got damp;   but I also have just done a 2nd load to hang out, so they will all get brought in tomorrow.  
Samples got dropped off after PT so that is done.  No one else scheduled for the next few days.  

Calling for a 50-60% chance of rain/thunderstorms and possible heavy downpours this weekend.  That would sure work good.  We could use a good soaking as long as it doesn't have wind or anything too damaging.  

Going to get the potatoes finished in the mulch hay so if it does rain they will get an even better soaking.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a tire going flat on the truck... barely got it back here as it was getting softer..... took the car and went and fed the horse then it was getting too late to go down the hill.      I guess I will set the alarm and get up early to get the meters out of the car from yesterday; then go down the hill,  and then come back and see about the tire... get the air tank and see if I can get it to the co-op so they can pull it and find and patch the leak?  I can take the car up to the hayfield,  to rake,  so might do that then worry about the tire.  I will not be able to get the garbage cans in the car but will move them over near the building... get a few other odds and ends and whatever is in the freezer will probably go in the dumpster... there wasn't alot because it kept frosting  up so much.  
Wanted to get the oil changed in the car too....it is overdue and I have put a bunch of miles on it the past 2 weeks with the testing.... Truck just got done and I have not been driving it as much.... 
Probably something in the tire..... they are pretty new....

Lawn mowing and weedeating on the TO DO LIST too.....


----------



## farmerjan

Got the hay raked; all except the last piece he mowed yesterday evening.  I raked one row and it is too green.  
Rain just south of here, DS said it was raining hard, but nothing here.  Hopefully he will get it baled and the little bit left will dry enough for me to rake in the morning and he will get it baled in the afternoon, then it can rain all weekend.  Now to go deal with the tire and decide what is next on the list.


----------



## Bruce

Neighbor is raking another section today. He'll have to get it baled and into the barn today as well, it is supposed to rain all day tomorrow. Not MUCH rain but rain nonetheless. Plus you never know when "a little" turns into quite a bit.

And of course it is a LOVELY day to rake and bale - 86°F and humid


----------



## farmerjan

It's 89 here, humidity like 68% I think they said.  Actually a decent day to be on the tractor... no cab, no ac.... just plain open station ford 4600 with the big wheel rake behind it.  It was hot in the sun, had my cap on and the headphones overtop... just moving back and forth in the field.  Light breeze, this dries the hay out pretty good.  
It's the 90+ days with real high humidity that get to be too much ....and it depends on how much time you have to be out there.  Today was only about 2 hrs+ a little bit probably.  And done before the hottest part of the afternoon.  1 to 3 is about the hottest time to rake and sometimes that gets to be a bit much....


----------



## farmerjan

Went this morning and raked the little bit left.  Took about an hour or a little more.  Was done by 11 or so.  DS had baled all that I had raked yesterday except the one row that I said was too green that I tried... and the 2 very outside rows.  So I raked all the straight inside rows, then went around the outside and flipped the 2 outside rows in using only one side of the wheeel rake.  This got it away from the edges of the trees and got the bottom flipped over and on top so any green spots would dry better.  By doing that it got it more into the field so more sun too.  

So then I went to take the car down to get the oil changed but there was only one guy working today at the co-op station and was closed for lunch.  Then DS called, and it was determined that there were some 650-8 wt steers and bulls there at the sale, so I needed to go and see if we could get some for the guy in VT that DS wants to take them to.  Plans are to take them and then come back by parents house in NH.  They are saying that my father will be able to come home this coming Monday.... and the POA brother will be picking him up and staying til Thursday.... DS is talking about going up Thursday eve...hauling mostly in the dark, cooler temps,  and then delivering on Friday and coming back down through NH... staying a couple of nights with my dad.... because they are having trouble covering all the nights.... the day shifts are covered.  24 help there for about 2 weeks to see how he transitions... then back to his normal 12 hr aides/help.
It is a toss up if I am going up with DS this trip..... it might be better if I go up later on....by myself, and stay a few days/nights.  Playing it by ear for now.

So, I wound up buying a total of 11 head today of mostly steers;  2 or 3 bulls but the rest steers.  DS will go pick them up tomorrow morning.  Told him about a few others that I didn't buy, and he said that I probably should have bought a couple of the bigger ones that were steers and not the couple of bulls.... but I was following "instructions" on  what sizes/weights.....that he said to get.  Then they had about 30-35 cows/calves consigned for a cow sale so I stayed for that.  Almost bought 3 cows with calves.... quit at 1375/per pair.... the 3 calves were all steers, and weighed 300 probably... cows were BIG.... 1700 lbs.  All broken mouth cows although they were in very good condition.... (meaning few teeth/old).... so they probably would have gotten sold when the calves got sold... but at $.70 lb for cull cows they were worth say 1100 each... and the calves would be worth 6-700 this fall... but there was another guy who bid again, and I figured that that was enough.  He may not have quit even if I bid 1400.  There was an outside chance that they could have been bred back... but were not preg checked.... Just decided that I would hold off.  I would have bought them for ME,  and they would have been mine when the calves and cows got sold later on.  
About 20 of these cow/calf pairs came from one place where they are having water problems... talked to the guy and he said they had to lower the well pump because he was running out of water for the cows and that his pastures were bone dry....

Another thing that stopped me was that it is very dry... and we are hoping for some good showers/t-storms coming in this weekend....but we are watching the pastures dry up fast with this heat.  Yesterday the little digital thermometer that sticks on the window showed it up to like 102... I just checked a few minutes ago and today it said 113.... in the hot sun against the window on the deck.  The one on the front porch hit 95 in the shade.... was 77 at the coolest this morning....

So, we'll see.  If this keeps up, there will be more cows and such getting sold and might be some better bargains down the road.  We don't "need" any cow/calf pairs.... but always watch for some good deals.  

Came from the sale back to the barn and DS had gotten the cows/calves in off the hill to treat the pinkeye problems... so I helped with that working the chute, giving shots and fly spraying and filling syringes as he worked on their eyes.  got that done and put them back across the driveway.....
 Hearing about a fair amount of pinkeye problems this year.... might be a new strain... happens every couple of years.  Of course, he is not feeding the mineral that I fed last year... with the DE for fly control and the kelp for extra vit/mineral content which I think helps....
He moved the cow with the holstein calf up to the nurse cow pasture where it is easier to see them/check up on them.  There is a bull in there so hopefully he will catch her back on her first heat and she will calve a little earlier next year.  But if not, since she technically was in with the group that was getting moved back to fall calving... it is not a big deal... she can get moved out with a bull in late Nov anyway to get bred for a fall calf next year.  She gets a little leeway because she took this calf so good.  

Going to soak all the plants in the morning because there is no guarantee that we will get the rain or how much.  The trees  got real good soakings but the other plants have not.  I put another load of clothes on the line today too, and it looks like sun through the morning so they ought to be dry and ready to be brought in by noon. 

I am having a terrible time trying to find some hanging plant,  planters.... got decent cheap ones at the dollar store earlier this year and now wish I had bought a dozen.... will have to go to the nursery and see if they have some... I want to do the other spider plant some time... not a life or death thing, but just figured I would do them when I had a few minutes some evening when it was hot and I wanted to be out under the maple tree in the early evening. Am going to watch for some more hoses on sale too so that I will be able to run some lines for next year for the fruit trees.  Be alot easier than dragging the hoses all over.... Want to set up the couple of individual soaker things I got on these trees and see how they do....

Guess that's it for now.... Will let you know how my "cattle buying" measured up to DS's standards... You know that parents never do anything right......I did tell him that if he does not like the couple of bulls, that I will "buy them" and then they will be mine to sell down the road.... Not going to listen to him bellyache if he is not happy with them...


----------



## Baymule

I hope you get rain soon. We have had showers, enough to keep the dust down, so lm happy. If you have a stash of hay, if it gets drier, maybe you could buy if prices drop due to sell off. Keep over the winter and sell in the spring? Or maybe pick up some good to decent replacement cows.
Keep up with cutting and baling the hay, prices will have no where to go but up. In 2011-2012 we paid up to $100 per round bale and was lucky to get it at that price. It went as high as over $150.


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a break.  It is hot again today, and it looked for awhile that we would get the promised rain and now it seems to be dissipating.... not good.  Radar is showing more might be popping up around 5-7 p.m..  I sure HOPE it does.  I have watched the clouds get real dark to the east again... and there is quite a breeze... which is nice for the heat but is just drying it out more....

Went down and got all the odd stuff left and the house was empty except for the fridge.  Got the brooms, and pitchfork and some stuff outside the storage building under the roof....but the bees were not happy....

 Went to the farm bureau and got the bands to use in the "big bander" (the callicrate bander we use on bigger calves).... We try to keep a half dozen on hand but don';t like to get a big bag of them because they are "rubber-silicone"  or something and they do degrade overtime.....
Saw DS when I was headed to my house... so went to the barn.  He was getting ready to go to town to get the calves so I rode along.  I really wanted to see his reaction to the ones I bought.  He seems pretty satisfied with them... We worked them through the chute... vaccinated for black leg and used Triangle 10 killed virus vaccine on them all for all the other stuff.  Just a precaution... they will be getting hauled 800 miles or so in a week... just a little insurance to boost their immune response.  The killed virus won't make them sick or cause a "live response".... and black leg is just smart to do.  We banded the 2 that were bulls and he seemed pretty satisfied with them all.  The herefords that were in the low 8 wts, he said could use 100 lbs... they are a bit thin... not skinny, but we think maybe they got sold because the farmer/owner may have run out of pasture/hay.... so overall, he seemed to think that I did okay.  He really liked 2 of them, one of the steers is really muscled nice.... and said that the black bull that I got for 1.05 / lb. was a real good price... as well as the one  hereford steer that I paid only .75/lb for. .  So, I actually passed ......

So then he said he would come down and get the fridge.... we had to take the door off the hinges in the house to get it out........ I did not have anything there so will go back down and sweep the floor and clean it up....Not going to get down and scrub  by hand;  but will sweep and mop that spot.  

Got the cattle panel, all the empty garbage cans, and the tires on rims that were there... the landlord made a big deal out of the BIG TRUCK TIRES....to DS on the phone.... and he said he couldn't figure out what he was talking about... then finally said that they went on the pickup and the car.... which they do.....landlord is so ridiculous about some stuff...

The bees came out of the box in the building, with us all milling around... so I told DS to stay away from it and that I will go down this evening and see what I can do... I am thinking to get a bigger box to fit over the top of this one and maybe dragging it outside???? Landlord told DS also not to worry about the stuff right now...

The sorry SOB went and sprayed and killed the rosebush right by the window where I had the bedroom.  And the one against the storage building...I am going to take a shovel down and dig up the other 2 in the front... looks like he did spray around the one somewhat,  killing a pokeberry bush... the other one it looks like he has not hurt it yet.  These roses are OLD.... STUPID to just kill them off.... I will dig those 2 and bring them up and try to save them up here....Also see a few of the daylillies that they had mowed down that have come back so will try to dig them too.... 

So, I need a broom, and some soap to do a quick mopping, and a shovel and some plastic bags to put the plants in.... and then maybe figure out the size of the box and get a few other things if the bees don't go after me.  
Wanted to wait for it to cool off a bit.  It was 93 again on the front porch... have not gone out to look at what it got up to on the deck....

He said he had someone coming to look at the house.... whatever.    

Got the laundry off the line when it got cloudy here.... Got a gallon out on deck,  making sun tea....got a gallon I put in the fridge yesterday.... get tired of straight water... and I don't make it very sweet and it has lemonade in it... Alot cheaper than buying it when I am out... and I will put some in the freezer in reused bottles and freeze half full so I can add more tea and then it won't get all watered down when the tea ice melts in the bottles and stays colder.  

So that is my day.  It is still 91 on this thermometer...and still mostly sunny out there... darn....

I did carry out a couple gallons of water this morning too for the plants... need to soak the peony containers one more time... the stems/leaves are starting to die back a bit, which they do... but don't want them to dry out.  I have the lilac that my friends brought me in a container and keeping it well watered.... soaking it and letting it absorb the water ....

Going to unload the few things off the truck in a bit then take it down the hill....


----------



## Baymule

He sprayed the rose bushes? He has no sense of value at all.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, the once beautiful old rose bushes.  The one by the window had gotten really big... and okay, you want it smaller... so he cut it to the ground... LITERALLY cut it off at the ground... as he did with all the other ones.  I got that piece because the cane was in the grass and he missed it so I could dig it up.  
So they have all been coming back up, and were nice 2 ft high bushes... and he sprayed and the one by the window is a mass of dead leaves and discolored canes.  The one next to the storage building is also all dead leaves.  I am hoping I can salvage the 2 in the front.   And the little bunches of the daylilly's that have resprouted after getting cut off at the ground with the lawn mower, along the front porch.... I planted them there to make it not look so stark... he hates flowers I guess... but won't use a weedeater around the trees and lilac bushes... his son runs the mower over the grass and then zips out and that is it.  And there are 2 dead pines in the front that the top 15-20 ft came out of one of them,  last year... real attractive....


Just sad and stupid....


----------



## farmerjan

WELL,,,, didn't go back to the house to do kitchen floor because it turned black and we got a pretty hard fast t-storm/downpour..... didn't last near long enough.... I was unloading the truck stuff, and got soaked to the skin...YAY!!! Hung the shirt on a plastic hanger on the shower rod... peeled it off!!!     😂😍😄

Didn't get enough I know, but it sprinkled a little more and was getting later so I said forget it.  Tomorrow, I will go down there. Maybe can get a few other things around the storage building there... but it is mostly all done.  Plants will be the priority after the floor; and I do not plan to spend alot of time on it.   

There was a possibility of maybe a little more but it moved east pretty fast.  Wish it had sat on top of us for an hour or more.... The forecast is for possibility of more tomorrow but not as much chance.  This will barely give the grass a drink, but it is still better than nothing....and it cooled it off too which will help.

Deb called and did not come down for the weekend from work, so I will go check on the horse tomorrow.  She said her friend, who actually owns the horse, said that she does not have to have grain everyday now.... she is not pregnant as they had hoped when they took her out of there a couple months ago to get her bred.... I will close the gates to the couple of hayfields and let her have the yard and the grass along the driveway up to the top where I will close that gate too.   I was as much checking on her daily,  in this heat, as to actually feed her grain....

Brought the other gallon of tea in and made my iced tea and it is in the fridge....had some left over chicken nuggets that I don't often get anymore, so I warmed them up to eat.  Been too hot today to eat much. 

Still some rumbles of thunder to the east where it went too quick... hope it is doing someone over there some good.

 I am going to get a shower  and quit for the evening in just a little bit...


----------



## Baymule

I’m so glad that you got rain! We have had good rains this summer, no drought.
That is sad what that idiot did on the roses. You are almost done there and your yard is your yard to do as you darn well please.


----------



## farmerjan

Got down to 65 overnight so comfortable, but already up to 77 at 8:30.  Sun out and no breeze.  More possible storms this afternoon, but they are looking to stay down along the NC/VA border with the way the front is coming across.  We are down to a 20% chance so it is very doubtful we will see anything.  Got to go out and check the rain gauge but I know it was not near enough.  It will green up the grass and help the pastures for a few days to green up but doubt it will help any growth.  Only supposed to be in the 80's for a few days, then hotter, 90's , by Wed and maybe some precip by the weekend.
Well, can't change it so will be thankful for whatever we did get. 

I will go out and soak the plants here to add to the little drink they got as this kind of rain will make the top of the ground "open up" and it will soak up any added water well. 

The daughter and husband are at the house on the nurse cow pasture, of course had to text me with this cow has this and this baby looks like that.... she is a nice person, but worries us to death over every single little thing... have that hereford that has the lame foot we couldn't get in, with a bad eye, that we darted the other day... she calls it a jersey.... I mean, they were staying there a couple years ago and her son was the one that used to sit on the one jersey steer's back.... and she still can't tell the difference... so I texted her back last evening, and said I would be by after 9 a.m. this morning...they moved from Nashville Tn to somewhere up in Pa with the husbands job last year.... she doesn't work just raises the 2 kids... but also does not have a garden, or anything that I call practical.... just doesn't fit in with my type of life.... sometimes it just gets on my nerves even though she is a basically nice person.  The 2 kids are a little spoiled and can be real brats....they would've had a few sore backsides when they were smaller and a little more respect towards people.  We all know that kids get more "bratty" as they get older though...
Oh well, different strokes... glad they are not my grandchildren though.  Although they could use some good lessons on things like gardens and helping work in the house.  And appreciating what they have. 

So, aside from going down the hill, don't have alot planned.  TONS to do... will just see what hits me when I get back.  I will go by the horse when I am out since it is right next door... got to put a shovel and some stuff in the truck to take down when I go.

Gas has gone up here again.  It is over 3.00 a gallon now most everywhere.  Trying to make trips anywhere I go really count. 

Waiting to hear back when the guy can do the stump grinding so I can see about getting in a concrete pad for the outdoor wood furnace.  It will cost me, but I cannot afford to pay for the fuel oil or even to put in a propane system.... there are enough dead ash trees alone to heat half of rural Va for the next 50 years.  May as well heat my house this winter... and the hot water and cut that part of the electric down too. Especially since I see it just getting more expensive.


----------



## farmerjan

Went to the nurse cow pasture and visited with Susan.  Her husband didn't come up.  Seems her mom has stage four melanoma.. is starting immunotherapy treatments and was supposed to have her 2nd one last Thurs so that is why Susan came up.  However, the mom was real sick with diarrhea, so didn't have the treatment.  Hope to do it this thurs...  She and kids are leaving to go home in a little bit. 
It is the jersey steer that is suddenly limping and I got up near him and looks like fot rot or a wart between the toes.  I will take a syringe of LA300 and squirt on the area between the toes that is red and looks like a wart there.  Do not want to go with injections at this point since he is scheduled to go to butcher in a month.  Will try the topical... which is done regularly on dairies, and may have to get him into the barn to pick it up and do the bottom too... but will see.  It came up suddenly since he was acting fine a couple days ago.  Swollen and sore so he is walking on it as little as possible.   The pinkeye we treated looked better on most of the animals I checked and the hereford and a few others with the smaller calves were off by themselves laying in the shade so I didn't disturb them.

1850 with the holstein bull calf was letting it nurse in the field...she talked to it as it went up to her.  But I also saw it sneaking on another cow... so it will get it's fair share one way or another.  So that is working out good. 
Spring had the water trough full.... the cows make the rounds and when they all go down and drink, it naturally drops down in the concrete water trough... but it usually slowly has been filling back up.  Well, it is full, so I expect that they will go make the rounds to drink here in awhile.  As long as I see if full, I am not going to worry about it when they all go drink and it drops way down.  The last 2 times I saw it , it was just about to the top of the overflow pipe so I was not worried... but then the owners & all see it down and get all panicky.... they don't listen when I try to explain about the cows normal movement through the pasture over the course of the day.  

Saw 3 cows in heat and the bull right there with them... so I hope he is doing his job.... this little bit of cooler weather will really help get them showing their heats better.

None of the calves were showing any interest in the cows so not able to do any matching.  That usually works better in the late afternoons when they are out front grazing.

Just ate a pbj sandwich and am going to go outside to put the hose on the trees for the day.  Want to try out those small waterer things I got... I have a couple shorter hoses that I can use I think... got the shovel and the broom and all in the truck to go down the hill to the other house too.  Forgot to go by the horse when I left the nurse cow pasture so will do that too. 

Radar really looks like we will miss the rain later that is coming straight across along the NC/VA border.. but looks like @Mini will get it again this eve...
Lunch over.....


----------



## Baymule

Reckon maybe the steer could’ve stepped on something to injure his foot?


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday.  Have been a little busy and very sore... Knees are just ........no words. 

I went and tested yesterday afternoon.  Left here early enough to go by the farm where I pick up the couple of samples for that farmer.... where I get my milk, but didn't have my cooler, so didn't get milk then.  Left there, and went by and grabbed some lunch at Taco Bell.... naturally they gave me something that was not my order, so I was ticked off and went back... took too much time out of my planned schedule... that is the 2nd time in the last 3 times there over the course of the month that they have screwed up.... I'm done with them.  Not that good this time even when I finally got the right stuff.

Stopped at the dollar store up near there and picked up a couple odds and ends....and got 2 very simple "stools" to sit on... I had gotten one at Ollie's store once and really liked it... metal.... cost 5 bucks... and couldn't find any more... almost fell over when I found 2 there.  alot easier for me to get up and off them than the softer camp type chairs.... and don't take up much room either and stack...

Got there early enough to get set up just as the sanitizing system started so that was good.  Then I made a couple phone calls... got through to the lady at the dr office for the knees.... had gotten a call about a possible conflict.  So, I asked about the possibility to reschedule and  put it off a week due to testing ... and she said that she thinks that they called me by mistake... and that there were NO dates available until MID -DEC..... UH  NOPE..... she had a cancellation for Nov 30 th.... I said , no I will just keep the date the last Monday of Oct.... but she did say that they would put me on the cancellation list in case something comes up and they could call me to give me a choice..... So not going to change it..... I will have to do some juggling with the farm that usually gets done the last week of the month.  I wasn't thinking about that and should have realized it way back when I made the appt.  Oh well, it will work out.

Tested and then came down and stopped and picked up the milk at the farm and talked to Lee for a bit.  Came on home and got that into glass jars in the fridge and made a baked potato for dinner.... I was tired.

Had PT this morning.  Really sore.  We agreed that I have "lost a little" with the cancelled appts with the loss of my mom and trip north and haying when we got back..... the pool pt helped last week but am not able to straighten the knees as much.  At this point he agrees that I need to just try to maintain... until about a month before, and then really push... and hurt... to try to stretch them knowing that it would only be a month til the pain of the joints grinding will be done.... 

Went from there to the Little Debbie "warehouse"  outlet.... wanted to see if I could get the coffee cakes as they don't usually have them.... and did get a case of them..... they keep good and it is better than the "sweet stuff" like cupcakes and ding dongs and yodels..... they are good to keep in the car, like when I am coming home from testing, rather than stop and get junk food.... not great as they are processed "fast food"  but I don't like all the creme filling and icings and stuff...so I figure they are better and I can keep them in the car without them going bad like fruit and all.  I do try to buy fruit and take it but in the summer it doesn't keep in the car for more than a day or 2.  

Stopped at the Ace hardware to look at the "camp stove" that is on legs that has been mentioned as a good alternative for canning... Don't have any in the store... but were going to see if they could get one from the warehouse...

Came home and went down with the car and they were not busy so got the oil changed and all.  Added the power steering fluid again.... most have a leak or the pump is going bad.... will have to see about that.  But at least the oil has been done.....

Came here and am going to make some lunch and pack the samples from yesterday.  Got to go by and do the horse when I go drop off samples.  Been sitting at desk dealing with bills and such, making sure I am caught up on everything since I picked up the mail at the P.O. today.  At least no big surprises....

Nice out, mostly sun, not too hot and not too humid.   No additional rain but maybe this weekend coming.  Things did green up after the .6 we got on Saturday night....  but we sure need some more.
Think I will work on some things here in the house so I can quit and sit inbetween since knees are sore.


----------



## Ridgetop

Glad that you're finished having to go back to the old house to move more stuff.  We forget how much we actually have until we have to move.  I used to clean out every closet in the house every couple months, but haven't into done it for over a year.  I need to do it again and get rid of some stuff.  Old linens for which I no longer have that size mattress, etc.  LOL  Chafing dishes which i will give m DDs and DDILs, tablecloths whicha don't fit any tables I own.  Although since some of those are real linens, I may just box them up and save them since you can't get real linen tablecloths anymore and I do love real linen.  I did a thorough clean out of the board games a year ago when painting the spare BR (now Robert' nursery) ready, but still have a lot that the children won't part with.  It seems that my children collect monopoly games with themes and don't open them to play.  Just collect them.   

Hope haying is going ok with all the rain you have had.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe that dairy will test a week early and work around your surgery date.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule   yeah, they are going to have to work with me or skip that month.... I am not going to set the surgery back a month to accommodate them.  Wish I had thought of it ahead of time... but oh well.....

We are done with first cutting hay... and it is getting really dry.  The .6 inch we got last Sat night was great, really greened it up, but we are getting real dry real fast with 90's during the day.  Have a bit of a chance for some pop up thunder showers again this coming weekend.  We need some of what @Mini Horses got... she was right in the path of the bulk of the rain and it went straight west to east along the NC/VA border.... I am glad that someone got some.  There has been some rain around here in pockets.... but we need a good day long steady rain.... not likely in the heat of the summer... but we can hope. 
If we do  not get some significant rain here in the next couple weeks, there will be little or no growth to make 2nd cutting.  Bad enough that first cutting is lighter than normal and we made only about 2/3 of what we normally do.  It is a little bit worrisome.

Sorghum-sudan will be ready to cut by the end of the week.  DS even said he might cut it before he goes and then bale when he gets back... but with a possible 30-40 % chance would hate for it to lay and get wet.  It makes good feed if dried right and it does good if wrapped, but that is an added expense and aggravation... so we are trying to not do that.  So plans are for him to cut it as soon as he gets back from up north.  I will do the bush hogging at the one place that we are required to have cut by the end of July... which will be several 6-8 hour days, when he is gone.  He is doing the other place that the guy owns this week so he can move the tractor & bushhog.  
The other places will get done after that since none of them are on a time schedule.

Got to go out and fill several buckets with water so I can get started on the meter washing for the calibration next Monday.  Takes at least 15 minutes per meter... with 25  that is 6 hours if it goes along like clockwork...   and we all know that never happens.  I try to do it over like 3 days of a couple hours each day... it is hard on the fingers prying all the parts apart too.... and back breaking to sit and do them and get soaking wet in the process.  
Thinking more and more this might be the last year I do it..... I am getting tired of it.  

Sunny and warming up.  Was 64 and is already up to 79 and it is not even 10 a.m.  Humidity is supposed to get up too the next few days.


----------



## Baymule

People have no idea what goes into that gallon of milk they buy at the grocery store. I've learned much from you. I had a pretty good idea, but did not know about milk testing, just some vague idea that milk was tested before it got to the consumer. Then all the jobs where milk is processed into the myriad of products that we all take for granted. I have a container of cottage cheese for lasagna in the refrigerator now....... and butter and sharp cheddar cheese, cream for our coffee and a gallon of milk. Thanks to you, the farmers, their hands, the truck drivers who pick it up, the mechanics who keep those trucks rolling, the oil field workers who pump the oil out of the ground and a whole host of workers who make fuel for those trucks. Thanks for the workers at the milk processing plants, ice cream processors and the list goes on and on. Remove a link in the chain and the chain is broken.

That reality came to the forefront during the Covid based shortages and shut downs last year.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> but still have a lot that the children won't part with.


That is fine, they can rent a storage unit to store them in


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> Thanks to you, the farmers, their hands, the truck drivers who pick it up, the mechanics who keep those trucks rolling, the oil field workers who pump the oil out of the ground and a whole host of workers who make fuel for those trucks. Thanks for the workers at the milk processing plants, ice cream processors and the list goes on and on. Remove a link in the chain and the chain is broken.


DO NOT DISRUPT THE CHAIN OF BLUE BELL ICE CREAM TO BAY AND BJ!!

I am glad to hear you starting to really consider retiring from the milk testing.  Between the early starts, long travel times, work involved, etc.  and then working with the haying, cattle, and your nurse cow operation, you will have plenty to do without testing!  

Even after the knee replacements are done, you will not want to over do and will have a lot of therapy to do.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few minutes as I take a short break.... knees are aching.  
Today is nice, mid 80's and part sun... some clouds.  We have been getting alot of the haze from the horrendous fires out west.... 

Got water in several buckets and a tote to get some of the meters into to "soak"... to start washing for calibration on Monday.  They are out in the sun so will be nice and warm.  Might even try to start some washing later.  

Got laundry that needs to go out on the line... It is supposed to be nice again tomorrow, so they will hang all night and I can bring them in tomorrow afternoon.  

Talked to my father today.  He is home and he sounds like a whole different person.  Talked alot about the rehab. and I almost think that he enjoyed it more than he wants to admit.  He is a social person and really would be better off in an assisted living place where he could participate in things...
But he sounds positive overall, much more articulate and I was impressed.  I did ask about the medications....and he said they have spaced them out over the day... so I think that was a big part of it and he said they have adjusted some also.  He just talked so much better....
And he is talking about the exercises and how the PT people there have said how much better he was doing in the 2 1/2 weeks he was there.  He even admitted he was feeling better and more mobile... all that sitting around with my mom and not going anywhere was just slowly smothering him.  
We were on the phone for over an hour.... and other than him saying he was having trouble coming up with a few words... which happens to all of us, he sounded like he did a couple years ago before the stroke.  He says he is doing some exercises... and this new doctor has given him some positive reaction and that he needs to do certain things so that he could go to DMV and see about taking a test... that they are the ones to make a determination... and this I know will go totally against my POA brother's wishes.... and I don't know how able he would be.... BUT .... maybe to go down to the village to the Dunkin Donuts.... or the grocery.... or to the little community center for some activities... I don't know... at least he has some hope that if he works at it, he might be more mobile at least.... 

Okay, time to get back out there, hang the clothes and get something done.


----------



## Mini Horses

I know that makes your day better -- being able to hear and feel a difference with your dad!  It's great and I hope it continues.    Is there any type of "senior transport" where he is?  We have here...little shuttle buses that provide transport by appointment, state sponsored!  You can go to shopping, doctor, rec centers, etc.


----------



## Baymule

That is good news. I’m glad your dad is so much better.


----------



## farmerjan

Back from an unplanned "trip".  Got a text that we had a cow out.... so I texted DS and went and got some grain and headed up there to see what was..... DS called and said he was on his way back... had headed up to get a trailer from a buddy to haul the cattle with tomorrow... his is licensed as opposed to ours  being run with just "farm use" tags.... legally could not take ours that far and why ask for trouble up in the new england states; he would be more likely to get stopped and in trouble up there... here there are so many and if it looks like a legit farm use tag... like on a cattle trailer, state troopers and even county sheriffs don't much bother you.... they all figure you are just trying to move your cows. Anyway, he hadn't gotten too far so came back.  I went up in the field and got her to follow along the fence, as I called the cows inside the fence to follow me.... up into the woods part where the fence is 3 strands of barbed wire as opposed to the other parts of the fence where it is normal woven wire - field fence-  he followed her up into the woods from the road... and got her to go across a spot where there is only 1 good strand on the back side of the pond... the pond is fenced off on the pasture side with woven wire.... and I got the gate open from the pasture to the pond area and she came through.   We then moved them up and into the next pasture to graze.  This place is where the owners were complaining there weren't near enough animals.... well, now that it has gotten hot and dry, they are demolishing the pasture and we had to move them sooner as there is no regrowth here in this field....  .  So here we go... the pasture is now burnt up because they were so determined that there was so much grass.... and this farm is called "Burnt Hill"  because it is poor ground and not the best thin topsoil, and when it doesn't rain, it burns up......
He left again to go get the trailer for tomorrow. 

Oh well.... so I went from there to the stone house to see about getting the roses....and the couple of daylily's.... well, he cut everything off at the ground again.  I knew where the daylily's were, so was able to dig them without too much problem... but the roses were cut right off at the ground.... I didn't bother to try to dig them. 

I got a few things that were in the garage there that I had forgotten.... some 15 gallon barrels that I used for hauling water, a piece of plywood and odds and ends... there are some big tall bushel baskets but there were some major ant nests... so I pulled them apart so the ants would "disappear" and I will get them in a day or so.  He has the bush hog that he keeps in the garage there,  on the tractor, so I am hoping he will use it and not park it tomorrow.... I will try to get down there to get them.  I had these along the side .  Glad I got the plywood out. 

So, I came on home and got the 2 small daylily's in the ground and will water them good in the morning.  Just stuck them along the carport where I put the other ones... they will get moved next year when I am not hurting and can do some of the planting/moving of the stuff where I want it.  There are a bunch along there that I will probably move. 

It is getting darker earlier now, can really see the difference.   So because of that I did not get the clothes out so that is first thing in the morning.... got to get going on the meters too after the sun is out and warms up the water. 

@Mini Horses ;  Unfortunately, the area that they retired to has no local "senior transport"....it is too rural.   If there was, it would be alot better situation for him.   Hoping that now that mom is gone, he will get his butt out of the chair and get outside and move around and do things.  The one caregiver took him to get his haircut,  and now that they do not have to stay there at the house, because of mom,  they can do things like this.  He needs to get OUT......I am hoping that he does start to get out and not sit there and vegetate anymore.   We'll see.... I am waiting to see what DS says/thinks about his state of mind and ability to function when he sees him.


----------



## Ridgetop

Good news to hear he is improved.  
My mother in law had Alzheimers and she and daddy went to an assisted living apartment.  They had moved to their retirement dream home that they built, but there were no neighbors.  After she died, I asked daddy to come live with us but he said he had friends in the center and wanted to stay there in his apartment.  I think the social life was good for him and he certainly enjoyed it.  Is there some sort of senior center where yur dad lives that he could go to and play dominoes, cribbage, etc?


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop  I am going to look into a senior center with activities.... he said there is one in Averill... not sure how far away that is to him up there.  The community center there has some activities but again, don't know exactly what.  Hoping DS will have a chance to explore some options while he is there visiting... he is staying for a couple days after he gets the cattle delivered.  There was a problem getting the nights covered so DS is going to be there for a few of them.  POA brother said that if all goes okay, that after a couple weeks, that they will go back to just day time help at the house.... that is what they used to do... and hopefully father will do okay to not have to have someone there all the time.... and not be so restricted to the ridiculous going to bed at 8 p.m. that POA brother was enforcing..... partly because of mother and them getting her into bed before they left at 8 which I get... but father used to like to stay up later and brother was not "letting him" ..... at this point in his life who the HE// cares;  he can stay up as late as he wants.... if he is capable of getting himself into bed once he is "ready".... hoping that they will stop treating him like an invalid if he can get himself more mobile and able to get around better.... but he has to do his part too and become more able to get around.  

There has got to be some better alternatives for him now that he is not "tied down" to the house, due to mom's incapacitation of not being able to barely get her out of the bed into the chair....and I get that they could not go and leave her to take him somewhere.... and he probably wouldn't have gone anyway for more than a trip down to the store for a half hour.....but now he can and SHOULD get out of that house.....


----------



## Ridgetop

Good plan.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday evening.  Was a quiet day and comfortable.  88 but a few clouds off and on so not sweltering.  Not too humid either.

Woke up with such aching pain in the shoulders... had to have slept wrong.  It was not a good thing for several hours.

Got the laundry hung earlier.  Probably would have been good to bring in, but I got going on the meter washing... taking them apart and all... so will bring it in tomorrow.  Sun and warmer tomorrow... getting more humid too with a slight increase in thunderstorms. 

Got 11 meters totally taken apart and washed and put back together... Broke one valve assembly that had already had a couple of cracks in it so no big deal.  Finally my knees said enough... but that was more than I normally do.  I strive for 2-2 1/2 hours or at least 8.... I am pleased.  Might try to do the rest tomorrow in 2 "batches"... maybe some mid day, then more later..  I have 25 so nearly halfway.... but if I get 10 or so done then there won't be but a few left for Sunday.

Soaked the couple of daylily's too... will do them again tomorrow,  with the water I have from the meter washing...Have to see about soaking the trees again.... it is a 30-40 % chance by Monday, but no guarantee of how much.  And it is supposed to get back up into the mid 90's next week so, they need a good soaking again. 

Forgot all about taking the plywood and barrels off the truck so that is for tomorrow too... and I need to go get the bushel baskets...  Need to get all the hoses out of the car as I only need the meters... give me more room in the back for any shopping I do.

I didn't do as much as I wanted because of getting a slow start with the pain in the left shoulder... but it seems to have worked its self out.... I will have to be careful tonight.

Guess DS left for up north... haven't heard from him.  Don't know the status of the tractor and bush hog either....

Making a list of things to do when I am out Monday to go to meter calibration.  It is an hour + away...  There is a furniture place I want to stop at and look at the recliners... need to stop at the vet and pick up some "expensive" Draxxin that we use for the cattle as there is a discount period on it right now...we use it for the ones with pinkeye... plan to go to Sharp Shopper on my way back too and grocery shop... I will make it an "all day" trip thing.... have to be there by 10 so will leave here by 8:30 or so....

Need to go out and get a chicken out of the freezer and bake it in the little convection oven and have a couple meals from it.  I will do that tomorrow morning when I put the plywood in there...

Going to quit here shortly for the evening....stretch out the knees from sitting on the stool I was using ....

Need to call Deb in the morning and make sure she came out... or I will go check on and feed the horse tomorrow... I have a bucket of feed to take to the nurse cow pasture and put in the barn for the calves to come in through the creep gate to eat.  Need to check the water trough again... it was good yesterday. 
Plenty of little things to do....


----------



## farmerjan

Sat morning.  Sunny already and warmer... 78,  Going to be hotter today.  Still some haziness from the fires and all in the west and Canada, high level but it will mitigate some of the sun.  Saying better chance of some showers tomorrow and Monday.  

Talked to DS last night and he got a later start than he planned but was up to the VA/WVA border about 11p.m.  He had to work all day yesterday , but he wanted to travel as much at night as he could so it was cooler on the cattle. 

Just talked to him again... He was in VT.  Said he stopped a couple times for naps..... he was going to call my father and see if he was up and motivating... if so, he might stop and have them come meet him, and father can go with him the 2 hrs from there to deliver the cattle.... He cannot take the cattle trailer up my father's driveway, loaded.  Way too steep. Don't even know if he had enough room to turn it around up there empty.
  He sounds tired but said he can manage... It is misty and foggy so not hot up there which is great.  Said he knows the cattle have got to be tired and they need to get out but not much further to go.  He said he will crash tonight... and will have 2 days to just catch up on sleep and all.  Plans are to leave early Tuesday to come home. 
 The state has the annual "Roadeo"... for the VDOT workers.  One day deal on Wednesday.  Normally it is 2 days and I have gone with him many times over the last few years to the state competition.  This year they are not doing the banquet, only 1 day, and no one allowed except participants... not even the other guys from his "residency"... which is what they call the individual units where the guys have the equipment and all....
They had been talking not allowing family/spectators in so I am not surprised.  Last year it was cancelled completely due to the covid crap. 

He did get the tractor and bush hog to the pasture... was telling me all the little quirks I need to know... and to just call him when I go there to do it so he can talk me through the couple of things about the 3 pt hitch and how to bungee strap the hydraulic hoses so they don't get caught up in the PTO shaft... because this older tractor the 3 pt hitch doesn't raise up right,  so once you get it up in position... you just bungee up the hoses and lever... and then you have to undo it when you shut down or it breaks the bungee cord.  The parts to fix this are not made anymore;  he did get some to fix something else off another tractor used, from somewhere, but has not been able to find what he needs for this yet.   This is a good big heavy tractor, and it works great for pulling the baler and bush hogging.  Just gotta work with the little quirks.  Been 2 years since I ran it... before the ankle replacement I think... don't think I did any last year.... and so I need a refresher course....

Past time to eat something for breakfast.... and get going.  Get the water started on the peach trees and get the stuff off the little truck.


----------



## farmerjan

Back in for a few minutes.  Got the stuff off the truck.  Went and sat and did 3 meters but my knees were really aching because I forgot to take anything this morning.  So I got all the hoses off and into the building and got the other 6 meters out of the storage box I have in the carport, and pout them in the back of the car.  Then moved the car back up to where I am washing the meters and got those meters into the buckets of water to soak off any cow manure on the outside...
Had to come in, take some IB and figured I'd give it a half an hour to try to get into my system a bit.  Stupid that I forgot to take anything knowing that I was going to go out.... But 3 more done... so only got 11 left now.  

Checked the weather and there are a few pop up storms north of here in Staunton.... like they really need it.....

It is 92 on the porch and 105 in the sun on the thermometer on the back deck door.  It was getting really hot when I was doing those 3 meters.  I was going to do a couple more but the one knee got to hurting and I didn't want it to get so far "ahead" of me that I would never be able to calm it down.  So, I came in and ate a salad I had gotten at Wendy's the other day; took some stuff..... About ready to go back out.

Got a call from that one farm I tested 2 times ... the one that is organic that he really ought to retire and get out... he wants to do another test because his scc count is way up again... So now that is planned for Tuesday morning.  Got to be there around 8 to set up and meters to run through a sanitize cycle......I make more in travel than testing since I do nothing except take samples.... I honestly did not expect to hear from him again....oh well....

Deb was coming out to the farm this morning, but is going back tomorrow eve, so a 2 day break from the horse checking/feeding.  I opened up the yard and the driveway lane, for the horse since it is so dry and there was not much grass around the barn lot where they had her.  Left it open so she can get water from the automatic water trough and I don't have to fill the tub....

I plan to go out and start bush hogging tomorrow.... I am going to try to get most of the rest of the meters done this evening.  

Time to get back at it.


----------



## Ridgetop

There were a couple of cute minis in the auction yesterday.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday evening.  Only got down to 71 last night, so warmer and more humid than I like it.  Hit 91 on porch... I haven't even checked the thermometer on the deck.  
I went out and decided to do the last meters this morning because there was a possibility of some showers this afternoon.  I had a terrible time with 2 of them, getting them all apart and the couple of rubber gaskets out.... said a few choice words... but finally got them done and as I was putting them in the car... I heard this noise... turns out we were getting a shower... it was lt rain on the carport roof...  straight down no breeze nothing... lasted a couple minutes.  So about 2,  I went to the pasture to bush hog and called DS to make sure I did the start up right and all... no problems once I was looking at the stuff he had tried to explain on the phone.  I got off the tractor at 7:30... got about 1/2 - 2/3 of the one field done.   Hope to get it finished tomorrow afternoon after the meter calibration and errands I want to do on the way home.  

So, meters are loaded... have 7 that I did not put back together as they turn so hard that I need to get some of the food grade lube they have, and see if I can't get them to turn a little bit easier... 1 w/broken valve and 1 with broken butterfly on top that lets air in when you take the sample.  
Doing these makes me think even more about "retiring".... I hate doing this once a year....but spacing it out over 3 days is alot better than when I used to try to do them in one day or 2 days at most.   Plus, I am not working near as much so have the time to spread them out....still, PITA......

I checked the rain gauge since the roads were wet again... got another micro shower late this aft...... .05 inches... HOPING that we will get more tomorrow....

I went by to check the peaches at DS property as I figured they ought to be ripe.  Well, they aren't quite ripe but 2 trees have some pretty nice ones... getting really reddish skins.... not bad sized either.... Funny thing is, one "tree" has one upright trunk(branch) with these red skinned peaches and another upright trunk(branch) with much smaller and very "not near ready" peaches on it.  So are there 2 varieties grafted on this root stock, or is the one with the small immature peaches on it the native rootstock?   And the other trunk with the red ones a grafted one?   There are red ones on another tree that looks like that is all there is on that "tree"..... 

So far the rest of the trees that I marked still look pretty good.... and the ones that I did not mark because they were "dead" ;  still look dead.... no leaves nothing.... 

Forgot to put the water on the 3 trees here with doing the meters and all.  Maybe tomorrow I will remember to put it on for awhile if I go bush hog late in the afternoon. 

I am going to go wash off the dirt and dust from bush hogging.   This tractor has a cab so not as bad as it could be though.  Long day, and my knees are asking to get a break....

One of the testers that I am friends with, more than some of the other ones I guess, texted me and asked if I would have time to stop at the house and visit like the last couple of years... so I will do that for a bit... it is close to where I have to go so will work out good.  

I also came by the stone house and got the tall bushel baskets that I had pulled apart to get rid of the ants... they are on the back of the truck.  Took one that was rotted, and a couple cracked plastic buckets and some cardboard to the dumpster... 
Glad I got the couple of day lily plants... he has dug up all the yucca plants that were blooming, and the roses and heaped in a pile... I looked and since he cut them off and the one had been sprayed anyway... I just decided that I would not bother to attempt to salvage them now.  I am hoping the one piece that I got will do okay.... and I will find a grower somewhere that has some of the "heirloom old fashioned fragrant roses"  and just get some new ones maybe next year.  Such a jerk... I bet those roses were over 100 yrs old because he said that he thought they were there when his aunt and uncle lived there,  and he has had the house over 30 years.....and the house is 1750's  +/-....

He was so worried about the roses when he ought to be rebuilding the front porch and fixing the foundation where the stupid ground hogs go under everything....
 So the only stuff there is the stuff in the building where the bees are...

Got my list of stuff to do on the way home tomorrow.... and I heard on the radio that Grand Piano and Furniture has a big sale on through Monday... tomorrow.... so I will probably stop there too and see what is what... There are 2 furniture places I want to stop at anyway.... may as well make it three unless I find something I really want.


----------



## farmerjan

Forgot to mention that Deb called last evening just as I was deciding I ought to quit washing meters.. and wanted to know if I wanted to go get something to drink when she went to get a can of diesel fuel for her tractor... It was a very good reason to convince me to quit  for the evening.
  She wanted a "limeade" from Sonic.... I have never been to Sonic... so we got a late light supper.... chicken wraps.... which were pretty good... they give you alot of chicken in them... and she got her super jumbo Limeade... and I got a red/white/blue slushie... blue raspberry slushie on bottom, vanilla ice cream on top with chopped up strawberries on the very top... the strawberries like you get on a banana split.... So it was like an ice cream soda mostly but with slushie instead of carbonated soda.... Pretty good considering.... granted, ,not exactly   "health food"... but nice for a change... And since I had never been there it was a nice "different " place.... 
Got the diesel fuel on the way home... nice evening out ....


----------



## Mini Horses

Those drinks are on a TV add here.  They look good.  But I just prefer a vanilla softer from Dairy Queen.   There's a DQ  by one of my stores so, I treat myself once in a while.

Most anything can annoy us into "retire" mode....  ... just seems close to happening.  We power through!


----------



## farmerjan

Up, dressed and ready to head out the door for meter calibration and my list of errands.  Of course DS texted me and asked me to check on one pasture too today.... I can do it on the way home also.  
Only got down to 71 last night again... possibility of some t-storms/showers but radar shows it going more to the south and across east to @Mini Horses direction.... she could share an inch or 2 of rain with us....please...... Then temps are supposed to be in the mid 90's for several days...
We really need rain.....


----------



## Ridgetop

Slushies, milkshakes, sundaes, DQ!      Dieting here.   💀  And in the land of BlueBell ice cream!   😭😭😭


----------



## Bruce

No more DQs in Vermont. We are down to one seasonal A&W drive in. One Friendly's, 5 Pizza Huts.
The world is going to h3ll in a handbasket


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Slushies, milkshakes, sundaes, DQ!      Dieting here.   💀  And in the land of BlueBell ice cream!   😭😭😭


There, there, (patting back gently with sympathy) the lasagna I made is low carb! (Just no ice cream…..)


----------



## Mini Horses

@Ridgetop  Just had a bowl of ice cream "for you"!   Tasted great.  Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did....😁   Caramel with caramel filled chocolates in it.   Yum!! 

Never had Blue Bell, although sold here.  Have to try it one day.


----------



## farmerjan

Home from all the day's activities... didn't get to as much as I had on the list of course.  

Stopped at the bank atm since I didn't have any cash on me... paycheck was put in Friday.... after the SS check last wed... bills paid .... good shape. Wanted some cash for whatever....

 Went to the vet's office and got a bottle of Draxxin.....anyone  want to have a heart attack ?  I knew the price so was not shocked... but you all might be.  
Draxxin is the anti-biotic of choice for pinkeye that is more advanced.... LA 200 or LA 300 works good if you get it when it is starting to be a cloudy and runny eye.... Draxxin is usually always a 1 shot deal too. You use less of it than LA300.... about 1 cc per 100 lbs of Draxxin as opposed to 3cc LA300 to 100 lbs and usually do a 2nd dose....  A 100 ml bottle is over $550.   yep 550 dollars.  There is a big promotional discount right now of $100 off a 100 ml bottle.  $200 off a 250 ml bottle and $400 off a 500 ml bottle.  When we figured in the cost of 2 / 100 ml bottles, ($550 each) plus the  $100 discount each, against the 250 ml bottle and $200  discount... it was a little cheaper to get the 250 ml bottle for $1115.  and then have to send in for the $200 discount.  Got the extra 50 ml (half a 100 ml bottle) for about $115..... so definitely a better deal.... BUT  OUCH OUCH OMG .    YEP, i GOT A 250 ml bottle... and of course put it on the paid off credit card so I have about 45 days... since it just went past the billing cycle..... and in the meantime I will send in the rebate slip with a copy of the bill that the vet's office gave me specifically to send in....
And people wonder why it is so expensive if an animal gets sick......
I'm still in sticker shock even though I knew I was going to be spending a thousand bucks +/- this morning.....

Left the vet's office and went to page's house where the meter calibration was done, and they had just started another person's meters that were dropped off.... so I wound up having to wait til they were done with them.   Visited with 2 other testers that came after me, then went to sandra's house for a bit.  Was way later than I had planned... but oh well, it was my day off so to speak.  

DS called me just as I got there, and said a friend had called him and there was a fire along the interstate right next to the woods and where the barn is at doug's farm.... as dry as it is it could have been devastating.... He is in NH , I am above Harrisonburg an hour away..... so I called a friend who's son is in the fire dept and she said they had responded to the call about 5-10 minutes prior... and she would let me know.... But then DS called back about 15 minutes later and the friend had called him and said they got it out..... that was scary... but I would have never made it there to even get the animals gates open to let them into other fields... and the barns and all could have gone up in smoke in a minute.  Thank you God, for not letting that happen. 

The best thing this afternoon is that we did get rain here.  I never saw it as It happened before I got far enough south... but Staunton got some severe weather... wind, trees down, some hail and rain.... the best thing is we got rain also...   1.3 INCHES... of beautiful wet rain.... somewhere in the 2-5 pm time frame.  The roads were already drying off by the time I got down here at 7..... but I nearly fell over when I looked at the rain gauge.  I looked at it 3 times to make sure I was reading it right.   
I had stopped to look at the recliners at 2 places, then went to the pasture DS wanted me to check.... so I missed all the rain.....they didn't get hardly any at the pasture there.... 

So, I got home... wound up on the phone with some texting to DS.... talked to another farmer to set up a test for Saturday... the farm where my cows are.... and now am in the house for the night.  
This rain will really help the water situation at the nurse cow field as it is a spring that feeds that water trough.... and it slows way down when it gets real dry.  It has been holding up okay so far but I have been watching it closely....

This will really help perk up the pastures a bit.  And maybe help the hayfields to start growing a little.  We need more... but I am very thankful for this as it will really help our corn, and give us boost;  it was looking pretty bleak as it kept going around us and getting hotter and drier.  

So have to get bottles in a tray for tomorrow, and will check to see what hoses I have in the car for tomorrow morning.  I will get up and try to leave by 7-7:15... so I can do the hoses in the morning.  I only need 10 meters I think... they are all in there and I am not going to bother to take them out as I need them on Saturday anyway.  

Obviously did not get any bush hogging done today, so might try to go up there tomorrow afternoon, all depending on what time I get home and get the samples packed.  DS is supposed to come home tomorrow... but don't know what time he is planning to leave up there.... I really wanted to get more done, but I have a couple days to get more of it done yet.... I will be able to do it Wed and Thurs and Friday while he is working and should get a good amount of all the fields done then DS can finish up....


----------



## farmerjan

I did stop to see recliners at 2 places.  The one place I wanted to, and another furniture store near there.  Did not get to Grand Piano... 
HAD NO IDEA there were so many different recliners... sizes, styles, materials etc.  
Eliminated the ones that raise up to help you stand.... 
Did you know that even recliners/ furniture is on back orders and that if you find something you like but want a different material or something.... that it might be 6-12 MONTHS before they get it....?????  HOLY SMOKE !!!!  These are all Lazy Boy recliners.... that is what they carry.....

Okay. tried different ones and found one that I kinda like.... a bit "deeper seat" from front to back so comfortable for my knees  to be against the seat.... Not huge as I have a limited amount of space here with this couch.... back is a little more "upright" so I can sit in it comfortably without leaning back more for my head to touch.  Part of that is I broke my tailbone as a teen getting thrown off a horse and cannot sit in a slouchy lean back position without it pinching the nerve.... I have always been one to "sit up straight".... and prefer it.  It has the handle on the side, and I find them very awkward to operate... and once the foot rest is up.... you have to sorta push up with your foot on the floor to get the back to recline a bit... it sorta has notches like a ratchet.... and when you push the handle, the back comes upright then the foot rest drops and it is not as smooth as I would like.... Or you can rock back when the foot rest is up and I find that very awkward too....
This is a rocker recliner which I kinda like.... Then I tried another and it is a swivel rocker recliner.... LOVE the swivel part...didn't like the material.  I want a smooth finish... leather or vinyl like... not a fabric ..... want something that will slide easier....didn't care for the chair... but got the swivel idea.  
Then tried one that is electric... not to get up but the foot rest and the back are electric..... love the smoothness of the operation of it;  much better than the handle on the side....Not in the style of the one I preferred, but gave me an idea.... 
Prices were higher than I expected... I was thinking 5-700... well, of course the one that I liked was leather and vinyl so in the 900 range.... 
They can add the swivel to it, there at their shop,  and with taxes,  etc, ,  it would be 1100.... ouch.  But they were really nice.  Looked up what has been on order to be delivered... and they expect 3 more to come in, in Oct..... and none in the style I like in the electric... and all are a fabric... so not a consideration.  They can order the one I like, in the electric version... delivery next APRIL, they hope...

Said that I cannot get the swivel/rocker/recliner in the electric... which I would have ordered right then.... the electric for the foot rest and back is smooth operating... not slow... and has battery back up....sure it is more... but... I am not sold on the handle on the side.  I find it very uncomfortable to use.  My shoulders do not like that strain.....yep... they are something that may need replacing in the future so trying to not aggravate them.  

I like the color of the one in the store, a walnut brown leather.... can make it a swivel....but has the handle.... can get a 5 yr unlimited warranty for anything, tears, stitching, you name it ... and I would get that.  They will do an initial treatment of the leather and give you a bottle of stuff to use to help keep the leather supple.... I got the warranty on the desk chair I got,  as it is leather, for the tears/stitching/stains etc... 

Went to the other store... first off prices were a bit higher... didn't find any as comfortable to sit in.... BUT.... 2 brands they have have swivel/rocker/recliner/electric operated....... Just their plain swivel/rocker/recliners were 2-400 higher... electric versions were even more..... didn't like any of the backs/posture of them... they leaned back to where I was feeling the pressure on the tail bone nerve.... 

BUT, I really really like the electric version of the swivel/rocker/recliner......

SO, now I am going to do some serious internet searching.  

Anyone have any pros or cons about their recliners?????? I really liked the versatility of movement in the swivel.... and it would not be wearing on the wood floors I had redone here in the LR, if the seat swiveled a bit to make it easier to see things....because the base would stay permanent on the floor and not move.....

Since this is something I plan to keep for a LOOONG TIME... I want to get something of good quality that I like.  Since I did not realize they cost that much.... I want to make the best choice I can... I am not going to skimp on the cost if I get what I want.  Maybe I would get used to the handle on the side to raise the foot rest up..... but none of the different models I tried were very smooth when you put the handle down to let the foot part down, the other part kinda just dropped and was noisier than I thought it should be. And was not impressed with the way you got the back to recline.....  That is from trying some in both places so different manufacturers.....


----------



## Ridgetop

DH has a recliner from Ashley Furniture.  Do not buy from them unless you can buy the floor model.  So many bad reviews of their furniture.  Apparently the floor models are made better and more durable than the stuff you order and that they make for you.  DH's recliner was so called "manufactured leather" which is chopped u bits of leather laminated onto fabric.  It looks like leather but of course is not and does not last.  After 2 years I had to make a fabric slip cover for it since pieces of the "leather" were dropping off onto the floor.  The only reason we bought it was that it was a floor model, and had wooden arms which made it easier for DH to get up off with his bad knees.  It is not a swivel recliner.

DH liked the swivel recliner first because he could turn it in different directions.  But when getting into and out of the swivel chair, it would swivel as he lifted himself up and he would lose his balance.  With his bad knees he could not get out of the chair easily.  He found that the recliners with the wooden arms let him get out of the chair more easily than the padded arms.  We bought the floor model from Ashley in spite of the lesser quality instead of the La Z Boy model because it was about a third of the price and we had just bought a La Z Boy sofa with 2 recliner ends that weekend.  DH now uses the sofa a lot more because not only did the upholstery wear off the Ashley recliner but the padding on the foot rest has worn out in spite of the fabric slip cover I put on it.  It is no longer comfortable.  We will be getting rid of the Ashley recliner.

We like our La Z Boy recliner sofa.  It is leather, and has worn very well.  We wanted brown leather but this was the style we liked and it was on clearance sale half off!     It is black leather.  I can live with the black.  We have had it for at least 6 years. The family uses it all the time and it is still in perfect condition.  DH's next recliner will be another La Z Boy.   It will be the style with the wooden arms which help him get out of the chair.   La Z Boy is not cheap but they seem to last.

Glad you finally got some rain.  You were worried about drought limiting your hay crop.  How many cuttings have you gotten so far?


----------



## Margali

Ridgetop said:


> DH now uses the sofa a lot more because not only did the upholstery wear off the Ashley recliner but the padding on the foot rest has worn out in spite of the fabric slip cover I put on it.  It is no longer comfortable.  We will be getting rid of the Ashley recliner.


If the only super bad area is the footrest, that might be fixable. Had similar issue with ours including cracked board from husband kicking it closed. I cut off the existing fabric and padding. I got section of uphostery foam and heavy cotton duck fabric. I screwed a 1/2" thick board to back of broken one than reuphostered with the foam and fabric. It doesn't match but we've gotten several more years out of the recliner.


----------



## Baymule

Ashley is manufactured in south Vietnam.

ARecliner is a wonderful piece of furniture and you will get a lot of enjoyment out of it. Do your homework, look at manufacturers and comfort.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> We bought the floor model from Ashley in spite of the lesser quality instead of the La Z Boy model because it was about a third of the price


Buy cheap a bunch of times, buy quality once  These days I suspect you get to pay to drop the cheap ones off at the dump too.


----------



## Ridgetop

I already repaired it several times.  Suggested redoing the foam on the foot rest but he has decided to get rid of it and use the sofa.  We also have another recliner that was my aunt's that he can use.  No rush to replace it.  Next one will be a La Z Boy.  

The Ashley recliner lasted for 6 years with me reupholstering it so was worth the cheaper price.  We did not have MJ's recliner then.  And could not afford the more expensive recliner after buying the sofa which we really needed for the family.  

Since you are just buying one recliner for yourself, spend the money on the better quality model.  In 15 years if it is still working, recover it.


----------



## Baymule

Motion furniture takes a beating.


----------



## farmerjan

Long day.  Left around 7 to go test after putting in hoses and all to use with the meters.  Got to the farm, set up, he ran the sanitizer and then milked/tested.  Wasn't bad.  After the system washed through after milking, got loaded and left around 10:30 to come home.
Stopped at the co-op as they said today would be a good day to get those stabalizer  things put on the car... that they had ordered.  So, I stopped on the way home and said if they could fine, if not I could do it another day since I had to work this morning.  It worked out, they were not busy, so spent over an hour there while they took off the broken one and the other one, and put the new ones on.  One less thing to worry about when it comes time for inspection in Dec.....
 Could not find the paper I needed to send samples to lab so had to call and leave a message for  the lab to e-mail me a copy so I could make some new copies to have here.  She did not get back to me by 2 so I finally left after eating the other half of the salad, and went to bush hog.  Samples will go out tomorrow;  the list was there when I got in a little bit ago.  Printed off 5 copies, but with my luck he will  not test again....

Got the one big field done, and went into the next field... made several passes around the outside, and did around a bunch of trees near the gate, then came across the field from the back side and made a couple passes back and forth, like cutting the field in half.   Alot of ledge and rock in this field too; There are a couple of sink holes in this field and I do not remember where they are so wanted to bush hog where I was sure of.... and could see.  It was getting late so after about 4 hours of bush hogging, I quit.  My feet and knees were really starting to ache....

Went by to feed the horse, and with the pouring rain yesterday, it washed the driveway some... and the wind that they told me at the co-op was really gusty,  took down a tree at Deb's and it went through the 4 board fence in the corner of the yard.  Won't affect the horse being in the yard and driveway lane to eat grass... but she will have to cut it up and fix the fence at some point.  I called her to just give her a heads' up.

Came on to the house... it was getting dark.  I am done for the night.  Going to get a shower, put some clothes in the wash... and collapse.

Oh yeah, I also tipped over a whole 1/2 gallon of chocolate milk earlier, after pouring a glass full, and it slipped and wound up dumped all over the floor and some dishes and other baking pans  that were there to get washed....  I cleaned it up and since it was all over the floor, used a couple of things from the dirty clothes to soak it up quick,  so it didn't run everywhere.  I stuck them in the washer and ran a rinse when I left to go bush hog... so will add a few things and do a load of clothes.  Will have to take and really scrub the floor and all but at least got it up and quickie washed ...

Temps are supposed to be 96 tomorrow, sunny and hot,  and I think they might dry if I hang them out....

I will pack and send samples tomorrow and get more bush hogging done.   DS is in Richmond, they have the state VDOT Roadeo tomorrow... and he is competing... he will be home tomorrow night.  Said that he is tired and when he gets home if the forecast is not calling for more than a few showers,  or no rain,  he is going to cut the sorghum sudan grass before it gets too tall.  If he cuts it Thursday eve, and it stays as hot as they are saying... then it will be ready to rake Sat or Sun.... oops... I have to test Saturday afternoon..... well, worse comes to worse, he will have to rake it... if it is ready.  I haven't looked at the forecast.  This farm only tests every 3 months and they are past due.... I will be gone most of the day... leave here at noon the latest... all the meters are in the car already and I will get the rest of the hoses I need in there before hand... I could rake a little bit on Sat morning I guess..... we'll see.


----------



## Mini Horses

Always something pops when you least expect or need it to!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny and nice, but getting warmer.  87.... 

Had to call our computer center for work , to figure a few things out... had a nice chat with one of the girls there.  They got over 4 inches on Monday..... WOW.  Raleigh NC area.  
Looks like @Mini might get some again this afternoon... showing pop up showers in Eastern Va... nothing for us.  Maybe Thursday... think it is 40 % chance....

Samples packed and computer work done.  They will go out when I go bush hog.  

Laundry washed and ready to hang out.  

Have to print off some info for the farmer I get my milk from, to take him when I go there later to get milk.  Will do that after I go bush hog since I will be over in that direction at the field.  

Going in to move stuff off the counter and wash some of the dishes and stuff.  Need to clean up in the kitchen.  I also haven't eaten this morning... need to.... probably just a bowl of cold cereal with it getting so warm out there...

Need to go by the nurse cow pasture and check the water too... they were all out front grazing yesterday eve when I came by from doing the horse.  

Kinda slow to get going this morning.  Oh well....


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes pop ups and still popping!   😁 Not huge amounts but some hard. So might get 1/4 + before it's over.  Sure is wet!!  I've had to wear my tall water boots to feed an open coops, etc,  because the grass is so high and wet from dew and or rain.  It's been really good for fields I cut a week or two ago!!  

We finished a group reset early. So home a couple hrs before planned and it's raining!  That part isn't agreeable BUT.....I can use a little down time. Have 3 more days of my stores to do. Just me.  So I'll get those going early tomorrow.  Looks like I might be home Sun.  Farm work day.    Plan to go check on a Boer buckling Sat and if as good as pictures, bring him home.   Begin the meat goat herd!  Sure hope he's the one.


----------



## Ridgetop

DH was watching RFDTV this morning.  I was watching it last night and made him leave on the channel.  Told him if he was going to come to Texas and ranch he needed to keep an eye on what was happening in crops, livestock, and weather around the country.  While I was outside talking to lender he popped his head out of the trailer to say that cattle growers are moving cattle into Texas since the summer and spring rains have kept the grass green and growing there.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> DH was watching RFDTV this morning.  I was watching it last night and made him leave on the channel.  Told him if he was going to come to Texas and ranch he needed to keep an eye on what was happening in crops, livestock, and weather around the country.  While I was outside talking to lender he popped his head out of the trailer to say that cattle growers are moving cattle into Texas since the summer and spring rains have kept the grass green and growing there.


It ain’t enough that people are moving to Texas, now they’re moving their COWS to Texas!


----------



## farmerjan

Another hot day.  94 and sunny and a little more humidity.   
But then you tell yourself that it is summer, it is July, and that winter will be here way too soon....

Dropped off samples and went to bush hog.  Put in about 3 more hours and the tractor needs fuel.  Got another section done in the field.  Need DS to come and mow around the sinkholes, he remembers where they are, so I can do more.  Some of the rougher places I will leave for him....if he tears it up on rocks then he can't blame it on me.  I've gotten more done than I think he expected me to do.  When I told him about the cattle out (next paragraph) I also mentioned the calves that needed to be darted and that the tractor needed fuel....

Left there and went up the road to go get milk .... went by the small pasture we have the "old cows " and their calves at... and there is the young bull we stuck in there and the big steer out in the road..... REALLY.... I went and opened the gate and then drove up the road around them and headed them back down towards the gate. The bull was going up the driveway across from the gate, but the steer went for the gate.. so then I parked the car crossways on the road and walked around and past the bull and finally convinced him to go back in the field. 
Did not see anything wrong with the fence along the road or what I could see up the sides but was not going to drive the car up there.... called DS and he is going to check it out tomorrow... I said there could be a tree down on the fence somewhere from all the wind on Monday with the pouring rain... I also said that it might be a good idea to get them out and sell them.... these are all cows that are going to be sold due to their age.... need to go in and look at the pasture and see how short the grass is... and sell now instead of holding any longer.  

DS had called me earlier, he was on his way home from Richmond from the state Roadeo.... he won the tandem dump truck class... and several of the guys from this district did real good too.  Shame they are not going to have the regional competition in New Orleans...it  got cancelled last year and they decided to only have the state competition this year... They are all hoping that next year there will be the regionals....seems like all the guys want a chance to go to New Orleans.....he has been to several over the years....all in different states that compete....

So, went and got the  milk and dropped off the papers for the farmer..... they are getting really dry there, they didn't get but maybe a tenth of an inch when we got the 1.3.... and he is going to ship some cattle this week or next since they are feeding hay already..... he has been raising some bottle babies from another farm and feeding the milk from the couple of cows he is milking there... he has a bunch and keeps about 3-6 on bottles at any one time.... 

Just up the road from him I saw a beef farmer had rolled out 2 rolls of hay and had a third in a round bale feeder and the cows were really working on them.... NOT GOOD to be feeding hay in July.....pastures are getting burnt up....Rain has been too spotty.  This is about 10 miles from Staunton where they have been getting hammered... just pop up here and there... we were very lucky to get what we got on Monday.... sure hope we get some tomorrow ... chances are 40%...

Stopped and dropped off the bottle of expensive Draxxin... there are 2 or 3 calves where I am bush hogging that have runny eyes.... he needs to dart them.... cows there look good... calves are looking good too, but the cows are not making the milk they would if the grass was greener... but the body condition on them is good....not roly poly, but good.  

Then came home.  Got the milk in the fridge, and put away the dishes I had done.  Need to get some more done.  Maybe later, maybe in the morning.  

Got some junk mail and there is a flyer from a Surplus warehouse that has a whole bunch of stuff... I want to go look at it.  They have a queen bed frame that has the storage drawers underneath... I have been wanting one for years... so good excuse to go look.... and there are several different recliners in the ad... can't hurt to look.....About 1 and  1/2 hours from me..... Have a website so may go on it and do some looking....

Finally got the real estate taxes thing straightened out and a check from the mtg company... they are only allowed to keep a certain amount in the escrow account, and it has to be "reconciled" yearly.... so that is nice as it will go right back on the cc payment I used.... and there was actually more than I expected  and my payment is going down about $10 a month.... I will just add that to principle since I am budgeted for it... or maybe save it and then make a lump sum payment on the principle.  Want to get some more things done here, so may do that,  then make a lump sum payment next year. Every little bit gives me more to work with now....Regardless, I am glad that it finally got figured out and resolved.  I still hate the mtg company sitting on it in escrow.... but can't do anything to change it right now.


----------



## Mini Horses

We have rains coming Sun thru Wed....haven't had a chance to see where it's coming from.  Hope you get some of it, a lot of it!   Feeding that much hay in July is not a good sign!  BTDT and it's usually the making of a hard winter feed.  I rarely use rounds but, this year may.  I can get some that are good grass and in the 500# range.  Those I can handle with my own tractor.   Would be nice in dead of winter...have shelter for them to sit under to feed on.  Save me some of a daily trudge.  We'll see when they cut.  Just across the road from me!  I'll still do mostly squares.  

Work this week has really made me consider just WHAT I think about it all.   Situations there and at home to just push all my thoughts of retirement into high gear again.  Just "over it" type of week.  But having the good sense to know I need to have all my budgeting and income plans in place!   I'm seeing way more big jobs than we've ever had this late into year.  Time to put that effort and the dollars into something to give farm income as I stay home more.  I'll cut my work hours next year to fit my own farm needs but, still give me a little check as a backup, at least emotionally.     Hoping things fall into place now.    I'd like those rolls of fence out there to fall into place, too!!


----------



## farmerjan

Checked out the surplus furniture warehouse on line,  and not impressed with the captains type bed... don't like the style and it is black... nope... want "wood" color.... Not impressed with what I see for recliners either... so save myself a trip.  Oh well, it was a good thought.  
Convenience helps in the crappy weather... I like small squares for being able to control the amount better...there is no doubt that rounds are more wasteful as far as feeding goes... impossible for us to not use rounds with the cattle numbers and being spread out other places... With the knees the last few years, and the ankle replacement, squares would have been impossible...and that is why the dairy cows are farmed out for now too.  See how the knee replacements go, and then go from there.  
And the convenience of the rounds is also a plus with moving them around to add organic matter back to the soil at the pastures so not really "wasted"... some of the food value is wasted... but on really cold days and such, the calves will all pile onto the wasted hay for a warmer bed and I can't begrudge them that. It actually works out even better when he unrolls the hay.  The cows will spread along the whole thing so there is no shoving out of the more timid of the cows, boss cows can't control the eating as everyone is more interested in just eating right then, and the calves can bed down right in front of momma...  That also spreads the manure out more along the whole section that is rolled out. 

Had a farm call to cancel next week as the milker just had her wrist operated on... broken and will be in cast for a bit.  They don't do this often so that is fine. And it is next week so gave me plenty of notice.  Got to text DS and see if he can do the 500+ cow herd... it is an afternoon so he ought to be able to as long as we aren't making the sorghum sudan hay... He wants to cut as soon as we are seeing a couple of dry days... not today with the showers forecast. 
Looked at my calendar and I have one scheduled for Sunday aft too... we schedule that one month to month... Still have to get the one done that has said "this week isn't good" 3 weeks in a row.... not going to beg him....got 2 others I need to call.... but most will skip with the kind of heat we are having unless they have a scc  problem or something....so I am not too worried.  

Went and did a whole bunch of dishes and other stuff.... and had to come and sit for a few cause the knees were not happy at all.  Got the dish drainer from the other house here set on the counter and it really gives me more leeway.... got the bucket of milk into the glass jars and in the fridge too....

Can't believe that it is the end of July already....well, lots on the list so I am going to try to get at something else...


----------



## farmerjan

Just a short post as I want to get some stuff done.  Yesterday I washed out almost all the 2 and 5 gal buckets I had used for the meter washing.... filled with water to heat in the sun those days... and got 6 in the house to go in the sink for a better scrubbing and then they can be stored for in house use. 
Went by Walmart and got a roll on pain relief thing... like bio-freeze... but called Zims, max freeze.. that one of the guys at meter calibration said I needed to try.  I have never gotten any real relief with the bio-freeze... and cannot do the ones that are "hot" because I seem to get a sensitivity that causes a skin rash... this is 7% menthol as opposed to the 4% that is in bio-freeze... and both have arnica and some other biologicals... but this seemed to give me a little relief... not alot, but even a little is better than none.  So will try it for a bit....
While there I got Chinese for supper... and I will get several more meals out of it.  I get chinese maybe every other month....
Before I went, I got all the stuff in the dish drainers out... got the clothes off the line... hoping that we would get the possible showers, but the clouds split and went from the northwest to the east and the southeast and left a big gap inbetween where we are.  So no more rain. 

DS cut one field of the sorghum yesterday... said we will see if it needs tedding and then hopefully get it raked and made the first of the week.  The other field across from me will get cut maybe tues/wed... there is a 30-40% chance of pop up showers, but we all know how reliable that is... and then clear for the rest of the week....He said that we need to get the one group of cows in and get the heifer calves weaned off so they can get a rest to start calving in Sept....and get the other group preg checked that are not seeming to have many more calves.... most were supposed to be late and still only a couple have had calves.... need the vet to preg check this group....again... most were shorter bred... and might be selling some of these if they aren't. 
Going to move another bull to one pasture to use as a cleanup, because last year some of the cows with the bull in there,  were late breeders... thinking the bull might be the problem.... so we will put in another bull and we will be able to tell by how far along the cows are if the first bull is doing his job....we don't use this red bull much because of black calves selling better than red... but he can catch up any that are not bred... if there are any. 

Have a couple of errands I have to do, going in the opposite direction than last evening... and although I would normally combine it with a trip to test a farm, since I will go that direction tomorrow.... they have to be done today for the end of the month and tomorrow is saturday and some things are closed.... So, I will make a trip here in a little bit... go to the one grocery that I try to hit once every month or 2... buy alot of bulk stuff there...maybe get some more stockpiled for the winter since I did not have the garden... and before prices get too far out of hand....and then come home and see about getting some more stuff done here.  See how the knees do today with using this stuff on them.  Might go by the furniture store while in town and look at recliners too....

It is sunny/partly hazy cloudy... said we were going to see more haze from the fires out west.... 71 was the lowest it got last night again.  But the temps are supposed to drop a bit with this "cold front" that went through and brought the showers to some areas....

Just talked to vet office... he will be at farm just south of here around noon this coming Wednesday,  so works out great to come to us after 3 pm.... yay... seldom ever works out that good.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it got hot this afternoon.... 96 at the house thermometer... Sun and no clouds much... no relief in sight. 

I went to town, went to the grocery store I wanted to go to and bought some staples.  They had northern beans... the kind that they do baked beans out of, in the big #3 cans ? , marked from 2.99 down to 1.99.... I mean, really, you pay 79 or 99 or more for the little cans of already seasoned baked beans... these will go in a bean pot and add some stuff and you got a whole pot full of baked beans.  I got 3 cans.  Also had a big can of apple/strawberry jelly, for 2.99.  I got one and will open it and see if it is edible... I like strawberry preserves more than jelly;  with the strawberry chunks in it... but.... unless it is awful.... that is cheap cheap.  I like apple jelly anyway....
I am not a huge fan of some of the commercial flours... especially the "enriched"  ones... and usually buying flour by the 25 or 50 lb bag is cheaper.... but they had gold medal whole wheat flour... in 5 lb bags... not enriched, just plain ground flour.... for $.99 a 5 lb bag.  less than any of the big bags, and it is in the size that you can handle it.  So I am going to vacuum bag and seal and put some in the freezer.... I don't eat alot of breads... but that is ridiculously cheap....
Picked up another 10 cans of tuna to stash in the cabinet.... a few cans of soup I wanted to try from a different name... never know when you find one brand you really like then if they have a "closeout" on it, you can buy a bunch and keep it.   Since I was not coming directly home, I did not get anything cold....and they have a new brand of ice cream that is in FULL HALF GALLONS..... and I want to try it.  I will be up that direction again next week so will swing by that way ( a little of an indirect way) and get a few of the containers of ice cream to try.... $2.49/ half gallon.... sometimes these smaller producers have really good stuff and sometimes not... but hey, you can always drown mediocre ice cream with chocolate syrup to make it go down better......  Spent some time going up and down all the aisles looking....

Also went to the Ace hardware store, and they got in the camp stove.  It looks alot like the one in your picture @Mike CHS .  Is there anything, you especially don't like about it?  I thought it had a flat surface instead of the type of holder for the pots, but it looks like yours.  I did find out they make several accessories for it;  flat surface/griddle... a grill type grate for things like hot dogs etc... even a closed in "oven" type hood to bake in it.... I am going to see what some of the "accessories" cost... it is alot more BTU's than having a grill which I could not do outside canning type stuff on.... so am thinking it would be a good investment.... but wanted to see if anyone had anything else to say good or bad about it.  I was thinking that you could use it not on the legs... more like a "tabletop" one... but this style is just like the picture.... This camp chef brand has other types, but doesn't look like any of them has as many btu's... so wondering if they would be as versatile.....there is one that will sit on a steel/aluminum type table.... but it is less btu's....20,000 as opposed to the camp one @ 30,000 ????? May have the numbers wrong... but it was 1/3 less I do remember that.  

Then I went to the feed store, paid off what was on my bill, and then went to the stockyard to watch prices.  
NOT GOOD.  Steers are off about $.10-.25.  I didn't get there to see the smaller ones... watched the 5wts and up... some nice ones in the 1.40's and bigger ones were in the 1.10 to 1.30's... some like I got for DS to take north in the 7 wts were more along the line of 1.00-1.20... and saw several singles sell for 1.00 and some under.  I'm talking the nicer black steer calves that I didn't buy because they were in the 1.40's for the 6-8 wts a couple weeks ago.... Bulls in those weights were lucky to bring 1.05 ....
 Heifers are holding their own... still in the 1.30's for the 4wts and 1.20-1.30 for the bigger ones.  A few went through that were probably bred... too young... in the 6 wts that didn't bring .80.  If I had the trailer there were a couple I probably would have bought. 

The dry and no pasture is getting things moving faster.  Heard that one guy said he was weaning calves off early and selling because he did not have the hay... brought in over 60 head....

It is starting.  And I think prices are going to drop more.  If we do not get an appreciative rain... with amounts in the 2-3 inches in most areas in the next 10-14 days.... then the corn that is tasseling, will not make any ears.... and that will mean a big deal for all farmers in this area.  It will create a push to sell calves off earlier, to try to conserve feed for the cow herds... and to cut their consumption down by not having calves nursing and pulling them down.

DS said that he is getting concerned too.... hay fields are not growing at all.... and although we are good for pasture most places because we rotate.... it will  not have the nutritional value as it starts to dry out....

Cull cows were sadder.... there were a bunch of young cull cows, that you could see they had pulled calves off of that were thin... 850-1,000 only brought in the 40's... 1,000 -1150 in the 50's... saw 3 that brought in the 60's and they obviously did not have any calves pulled off them.  So for $4-500 you could have bought some young cows that were thin, to put out with the bull to breed back... put 2-300 lbs on them and then sell in the spring as breds... and probably made close to double what you have in them.... with feed and all, say you have 800 in them.,.. young cows due with 2nd/3rd calf...  selling for 1,300 to 2,000 in the spring.... but you have to have the pasture to put them on to put on some weight and get bred back....The thing of it is, they might have been bred back already... you never know when someone goes on and pulls calves to sell and culls... what their reasoning is.  

Wish now that we had sold the group of "old cull cows" with their calves at the pasture where those 2 got out the other day... about 2 weeks ago when it was starting to get drier.... that pasture is not going to last alot longer if we don't get some rain because the ground is very rocky... not alot of topsoil there....

So, I came home,  talked to Deb and she is not coming out this weekend now, so will have to do the horse for the next week... and then unloaded all the stuff in the house, and will get it put away probably tomorrow.  

Oh DS called me and said that they called him about taking the steer in for Monday butcher.... I have it on my calendar for the END of August.... good thing they called.... I will get him in on Sunday morning....they will take them in on Sunday afternoons.... it's for my Jersey.... and that will be done.  I was going to start feeding him some grain.. but he will be fine... the grass there has been pretty good... just starting to dry up there....I don't feed alot of grain anyway to butcher animals... So one less on the grass and less stress on the spring for water... that will be good.... And he had the sore foot so even better that he will not have to go another month.....

In the morning I have to get the sample bottles in the car for the 250 cow herd... that is the one where my cows are,  so am looking forward to seeing how they have been doing.... going to give them some money towards the calves they raised and I went and got a couple months ago... and sold the 4 steers..... they might have one calf from the cow I took up there that was on the other dairy that sold out...she was dry, due to calve soon....have to see and plan on getting it..... and there are a couple that might be dry due to calve again in Aug/Sept....plus I like this family....

The roll on max-freeze took away a little of the ache when sitting but did not help the pain while standing... but am going to use it for a few days at least to see if it helps over a period of time.  But they are not throbbing/aching like they do some nights.  Of course, I have not been on them so much either today.  

Time to call it quits for the night.


----------



## Mike CHS

Jan. we used our camp stove for almost 3 years while we were renovating our house so I have no complaints with it.  

It puts out at least as much capacity as the house stove. We used it as our primary until we had more permanent facilities but I could easily live with it if I had to.


----------



## Mini Horses

So far this summer our rain has been good.   I had cut some and regrowth has been great.   Two fields I'm getting ready to do a shallow rough up next month and overseed, for winter forage.  I'll mix barley and orchard.  Only 5-6 acres....not more than a big paddock for you.      But the barley does well in winter and doesn't cause the bloat of some grain forage and dies with heat...orchard will establish for permanent.  The barley seed is way less expensive, too.   I get it from a farmer about 30 miles out, which he raises.  Forget the type right now but one that is known for good graze and recovery.   I am always concerned with graze and hay.  

They baled across the street from me yesterday.   Not sure when they cut...or got it dry, since we've had some downpours!   But I didn't get home before dark a couple days and it was pretty hot those days.    I'd like some from the side they have yet to cut....probably be 7-10 days out as we are set to get downpour tomorrow and heavy chances of more thru Thursday.   Never know.  But they baled it and they usually roll that side.  Maybe slightly less dry ???  Never had bad hay from them.  But can get it for 1-2$ a bale less than another source.  

My freezer is half empty right now, so need to get winter meat supply in.  No garden this year, need to hit produce auction on Thursday nights and can.  I'm behind!  Even looked at Cornish chicks the other day .  Must have been the freezer look-see.  No, didn't buy any!!   Even checking prices on feeder pigs.  Most are more than I want to pay but, not even sure I want to deal with them either.  I'm slacking!!  I think it is all of this extra outside work and it's stealing MY TIME and dulling my priorities.  Time to cut back.  A lottery win would seal the deal!


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday night... Got home from testing about 9 or so.  Everything went well, knees are about the same;  roll-on stuff didn't seem to help much.  Oh well.....
Farmer gave me a bag of tomatoes... TOMATO SANDWICHES ....

My cows are milking pretty decent. Several getting ready to dry off in the next few months... that is great that they are bred... most bred holstein ... not my preferred choice... but hopefully will get mostly bull calves that can be sold to the neighbor to raise for beef like the 4 of the 6 he took this year....  I will make sure that they have some jersey semen in the tank to breed the jerseys back to next time... as I will hopefully get them back next year when they go dry.....but that is in the future.  I will wait til after the samples process and then see what their butterfat and scc counts look like.... They seem to be satisfied with them... they are milking close to the average of what alot of their cows are milking so that is good. 
I gave them the bull - turned steer - calf out of the pregnant older cow that I took up there when I got my calves back this spring.  It is reddish, from the guernsey in the cow's background.... and I had told them to sell it to the guy who takes alot of their bull calves... but he didn't want him.  So I just told them to keep it as he said they could raise him for a beef.... works for me since they won't take any money....

Hit a few sprinkles on the way home.  Called DS and he said he raked all the sorghum and baled about half... some around the outer rows was a little green he said. I said I was hitting a few sprinkles and he said if that is what it took to get it to rain... then let the rest get soaked and it can just be tedded out to dry.  So, I hope it does rain.  Radar looks like we might get some in the middle of the night/early morning... we NEED IT....

Got to get the jersey steer in the catch pen at the nurse cow field, in the morning..... will be glad to get beef in the freezer for the winter..... And to have one more thing done and out of the way now.....

Testing another herd tomorrow afternoon.... no set up so not bad.... 
The farmer that has put me off for 3 weeks as it "didn't suit this week"  excuses, texted me to say this coming week should be good... so I gave him a choice of Mon-Tues or Tues-Wed.... he is a 2 time herd.... and got a text back this eve that his hired help is wanting some time off so he isn't sure.... well, I have the vet Wed aft and the 500+ cow herd Thursday aft... and I am not changing either one....another reason to just say DONE.... aggravations like him.... so many are really good to work around....but he is a PITA......

I'm going to quit for the night....


----------



## Baymule

I hope y'all are getting RAIN.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you got rain last night!   System hitting here in a short while is carrying a lot but, came from out your way.  Fast moving they say....picked up speed overnight.  So instead of most of day rain, heavy, then scattered, seems early afternoon clearing.   Whatever it is will deal with it.  It's a day off, finally...back at it tomorrow.  I just want a day to rest up.    may get a nap!


----------



## farmerjan

NOPE, @Mini Horses .... you managed to "hog " it all !!!!.  We got a sprinkle that didn't even register in the rain gauge on Sat night.  Got the road wet in spots.  Sunday was cloudy and a 10 drop sprinkle here and there.... North of me got a shower but not much there either.  Radar was WAY OFF.....

So, besides not being able to get on here at all on Sunday... and wondering what was going on...... I have had a couple of days that were productive but I am feeling it.  

Got the jersey steer in Sunday morning and DS came with the trailer and we got him loaded and he went Sunday afternoon.  I tested Sunday afternoon and that went fine.  Knees are not good... but nothing new.  Got home and got the samples in the house to pack.  
Got a text from the farm that kept putting me off....decided that Mon eve-Tues morn would work after all.... so I texted him back and said okay. I wanted to tell him to go pound sand after all the run around... but wanted to get him done and over with.   Said I would be there to set up in the morning.... he texted back and said when?  Well, what the he// difference does it make... I know they don't get done in the barn before 8:30-9 a.m.  I mean really.....????  So I just texted him back and said it would be after 9 a.m. or so....... then got a text from one of the places we rent and they wanted to give me some extra squash..... so I texted her back and said it would be after 10.....I am about 1/2 way there at the farm so made sense to go there after.
So, I did go set up this morning, then went and got the squash.  Stopped and fed the horse on my way back since I was going by.... and went to check the peach trees as the bigger peaches that weren't ripe,  should have been close.  Well the D@#N DEER got all the almost/nearly ripe peaches but a couple way up high.... I WAS P.O. BIG TIME.......I got the 4 left on the one tree.   The other trees are not that close, the peaches are small still... I checked each of the trees left....I will have to watch them closer and pick before the peaches are ripe but close.  I wish I had picked the other ones now... but oh well..... the other peach trees have a lot of peaches on them.  
Did see a few bigger pears on one tree....and the 4 trees that I thought were apples look like they are cherry trees... I am assuming they are eating cherries....the bark looks more like the bark on the wild cherry trees here.

So am home and ready to go in and start packing samples.  Decided to go on here first and sit for a bit and hope some of the tylenol will kick in.   Get caught up on here, after nothing yesterday.....and then I will go in and get all the samples packed, and bottles in the racks for this evening..... Got to go out and get the meters out of the car, get all the hoses out and back in their respective places so I can find what I need when I go places and need some certain sizes.   I have some bags of garbage here to take to the dumpster later too.... Have to be at the farm by 4:30 p.m. , to start milking/testing.   Back there in the morning at 5:30.... at least they are close.  
Had another farm that I texted about testing, want to test next week on Tuesday... but he wants to do morning.... I will do it but will have to leave here by about 3:15 a.m....... no set up though.... got to look at the calendar next week and see who is in line to get done....sent another text to one that did not test in July..... trying to get him to get on the calendar.....some times he is hard to get pinned down.... 

Making a list so I don't forget to do something....


----------



## farmerjan

Ate my first tomato sandwich this morning..... YUM.....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, looks like we are going to be on the short end again.  Down to less than 20% chance of rain tomorrow now and it is going to stay south and go along the NC/VA border.  Me and @Mini Horses are going to have to have a little talk...   seriously, this is not looking good.   It is partly cloudy which is keeping it cooler... but partly cloudy is not doing the soil or the pastures or the hayfields or the crops any good....  

Oh well, you can't change it...

Dropped off the packed samples from the 2 herds and went to test this afternoon/eve.  My knees hurt but we got it done.  I have to go back in the morning.  I took the samples tonight so that I will have a little less to do in the parlor in the morning.  
I will have to put the water on the peach trees again tomorrow.  Do not want to set them back any... so a good soaking again is in order.  Will put a sprinkler thing on the potatoes that I stuck in the old hay mulch stuff... they aren't doing much... and may not do anything now with it getting later.... but if we don't have an early frost, I might get some.  Plus, the only other alternative was to throw the seed potatoes out since they didn't get my garden done this year early enough and then it just was too much to deal with, with the moving and all.... NEXT YEAR I intend to get things done better.....
I have a  few tomato plants that I am going to put in big tubs and put in the greenhouse where the chickens were last year.  Doesn't look like I am getting any of them this year either.... they are flowering... might get some to eat through the late fall....

Got a sinkful of dishes to do but they are going to wait for tomorrow.  Can't bear the idea of standing there right now.  
Got to work up the squash tomorrow... there's a "walmart" bag full... they are small and tender ones.... 

Time for a shower and bed so I can get up by 4:30.... have to be there at 5:30... 15 min up the road.... give me time to move slowly.....


----------



## Mini Horses

It would be so wonderful if we could only direct rain as we do a sprinkler!    I've had a year or two here when it was dry. One year a drought with water restrictions in the towns.  Of course out here with wells, not so.  But some with shallow ones had to drill or haul.  I'm fortunate to not be in that group...but can't water several acres!  Garden, yards, yes.  Didn't have as many animals then, either.

I'd sure like to share...NC is getting hammered this week, talking 6-7".  Saying about half that here.   Know you could use it!


----------



## Baymule

We got 1 3/4" yesterday. I'd sure send you some if I could. It was dry here, the sand was dry and deep. It has cooled the temperatures off, but the humidity is ridiculous.


----------



## farmerjan

I know we can't control the weather.,... or direct where the rain falls.  If so, I would have sent rain out to some of the western states when we had sufficient, so that they would not have suffered so much.... 
Oh well, you do what you can.  And yes, NC is getting hammered... and practically drowned.... I feel bad for them as I know they would really be glad to share it.  
@Baymule  with your soil/sand.... even when you get more than you need, you don't have near the leeway.... and it doesn't take long for your soil to need water.  
BUT, Thank you for wanting to share.  I am sure that @Mini Horses  goats would gladly send some this way too so they didn't get their "delicate little hooves" wet !!!!.

Clouds and cool this morning... But less than a 20% chance now... and the next couple days will be pretty much nothing... Maybe next weekend.  
I imagine DS will cut the sorghum field across from my house, this afternoon... He got the rest of the other field baled... said there were a few green spots, but better than it maybe getting wet from the weather that never materialized after all.  
Got the testing done this morning and the farmer gave me a half dozen ears of sweet corn.  Looking forward to eating some.  
Going in to make a tomato sandwich... stomach is growling.  I will get the samples packed and then get the meters out and the hoses and have the back of the car empty.  Will need all the space to put the boxes of bottles for the Thursday afternoon 500+ cow herd....

I need to get the lawn mowed and weed eating done.  Maybe after a rest my knees will be okay for a bit of weed eating after I get the samples done.  And dishes to do....
Good day to try to get some stuff done outside with the temps being so comfortable....


----------



## farmerjan

Ate my sandwich... getting the samples packed. 

Sadly, the sun has now come out.  I love the sun, don't get me wrong.... we just need one good day of an all day soaking rain......


----------



## Baymule

My sand soaks up the rain or the rain runs off. The next day, it’s dry again. Lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We have had rain almost every day for thirty days, read last night that our area of Florida is the wettest  at a average of 57 inches....sure would love to send some to you Jan, but I am dreading  the sun coming  out...it will be extremely  hot and humid


----------



## Bruce

And the bugs will LOVE it!!! You'll be trapped in the house.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> And the bugs will LOVE it!!! You'll be trapped in the house.


Already am trapped inside with the rain,   and the bugs are trying to come in for shelter.. ..it's  a dang war I'm telling ya  !


----------



## Bruce

Get the 12 gauge!


----------



## farmerjan

Getting dark.  Days are getting shorter.... 

DS called and wanted to take one of the trucks he has down to put at the friends'  business with a "for sale" sign on it.  Needed me to come get him and then when I took him back to the barn to get his truck, he took the air hose and blew all the seeds and stuff out of the radiator where it had gotten covered when he went to check on the cows at the one place one day.... I was there and doing something... maybe raking?  So then I told him that the radiator needed to be flushed and asked where should I take it,  and showed him the gunk in it, and so he said that we would get it done as it should not be all goopy like that. He said he would pull the plug/hose off the bottom and drain it, then fill it with water and run it some to get it flushed out... then he will fill it with water and have me run it for a day or 2 and then empty and flush again to get it cleaned out good,  so it can get winterized..... 

I am going to rake the sorghum across the road from my house that he cut yesterday when I was testing.  He won't get to it til Friday to bale... we have the vet tomorrow evening, then testing the big herd Thursday aft/eve.... and it will be 10 before we can leave there.  I don't know if we are riding together or not yet.... makes sense unless he gets out of work late.  Guess that will get decided tomorrow.  

Moved the hose from the one tree to another... will turn it back on tomorrow for that tree.... 

I am going to go to bed early... time to get the knees up.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Already am trapped inside with the rain,   and the bugs are trying to come in for shelter.. ..it's  a dang war I'm telling ya  !


We have the invasion of centipedes in the house. Not just us, but all over this area. It made the news in Tyler. At least they die quickly in the house and we sweep them up, but they sure are annoying. They are outside by the ka-jillions. I hate them. Plus the flies! It was worse when it rained every durned day, there were ka-jillions of them too.


----------



## farmerjan

Cool 59 this morning.  Sun is coming over the hill.  No rain in the forecast except a few "stray pop up showers".....not going to see it here.  I am going to go out and put the water on again for the other tree.....

I am going in to eat some breakfast.  Knees hurt terribly this morning.... they might "loosen up" a bit once I get moving around.  End of Oct is not going to get here any too soon. 

I will probably go get the tractor and rake around noon or so... ought to take me a couple hours to rake the sorghum... Then the vet preg check later.  Let's hope they are all pregnant and looking at calves in Sept.....

Thinking I might get out the lawn mower and see about getting some of that done... at least I will be sitting....we'll see after I eat.  I am going to do dishes also so they can dry and be put away later....

Quiet morning....


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> ka-jillions


Sooo....is that a thousand jillions?   How many in a jillion?   New math evades me    🤭 


farmerjan said:


> Quiet morning...


Unusual.  I'm having a quiet morning right now,  just no desire to rush.  but need to get going.  Too many long days do that to you.  My back and shoulders are tight from all the lifting, bending and twisting yesterday and day before...so I know how you feel with loosening up.  Grin and bear it comes to mind.😁


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday evening.  Got  going finally... knees are not wanting to last til Oct..... GRRRR.  
Got on the tractor at noon and went and raked the sorghum.... It was a nice, breezy day.  Left there and got to the barn about 2:15... went and got a large lemonade at Wendy's and came back and got things ready in the barn.   Vet got there just as DS got there at 3.  Got the cows in and got them checked.  Ultra sound.  6 pregnant 10 open.  I was suspecting that.  So the pregnant ones are back out to go with the rest as soon as we get that group in this weekend and get the calves off;  most all the steer calves had been sold so it is just heifer calves in there....(The cows  were already checked late last fall before our retired vet friend had his shoulder surgery....)  Of the open ones, he put 4 back with the bull as well as 2 that had calved in the last 2 weeks...so they didn't get checked obviously.  

I am not happy that they got put out with the bull now,  that means they will be calving in late May/June all according to when they come in heat now that they are out at the pasture with the bull.... I don't agree with 2 he put back with the bull but they are his cows.  Of the 6 left, 5 will get sold probably on Friday.  The other one is a young cow that has been open twice now... she had one calf and did a so-so job so I didn't care if she was open.  His cow.... he says she will make a good beef... he has one scheduled for Nov I think.  She is in good flesh... 
The one that was mine in that group is pregnant...of course she gave DS a problem getting her to come up the alley in the chute and he had a fit about she should have been sold...he just hates my cows that have some dairy in them except when he gets some benefit out of them.   They should calve in Oct/Nov;  several are 5 months+,    2 are very pregnant and ought to calve in Sept.  I am hoping that we can get the cows that need preg checking from now on,  done by this vet.  The ultrasound is very accurate... and he is a nice vet to work with.  He also comes down this way twice a month to a dairy and once a month to a different dairy... so we ought to be able to co-ordinate it a little better. 
 I want to start getting my heifers bangs vaccinated again;  the ones I want to keep for replacements... didn't do the ones last year because it never suited DS;  and have to do it before they are 12 months...So the calves getting weaned off in the next few weeks could get vaccinated before Nov.... before I go get the knees done.  I am going to work on getting the calves in up at the nurse cow pasture.... with grain in the pen,  so they can come in the creep gate... and see if there are any I want to keep in there.  Most of the cows/calves in there are mine....I am thinking that I may just work towards maybe keeping more of mine up there at that pasture... just pay that rent myself... and not have to keep dealing with DS's attitude towards some of my cows... When one of his does something he doesn't like he just cusses them... but when it is one of mine he gets all pissy and says they ought to be sold..... kinda gets old.   

So I went with him to take the 6 cows and 2 calves to the pasture... treated one calf for pinkeye and banded him... there's a good amount of grass at this pasture... it is where I have been bush hogging.   Then he came back to the barn and I came home.  He said that we probably will ride together to the farm tomorrow unless he finds he has to stay late at work... but he can call me and I can go on without him then... he is supposed to get off at 2:30.... but today it was about 2:50.... I need to be at the farm by 4 to get the samplers on the milk lines.... so we need to leave here by about 3 because if we are set up they will start at 4:15 or 4:20  instead of normal 4:30.... at least it is supposed to be a decent temp again tomorrow.  Today was really nice. Got up to 89 but a light breeze so very comfortable. 

PT in the morning, in the pool, so I am going to get going and make sure I have everything ready....will go from there to the store and get some of the ice cream I saw the other day.... bring it home and have everything ready to go for tomorrow afternoon.  

Going out to turn off the water... and quit for the night.


----------



## Baymule

I think keeping your own cows in a pasture you rent is a good idea. Less BS, less hassle.


----------



## farmerjan

This is going to be short because I am tired and knees are ... well, let's just say they are about normal after a long day.

Mentioned in the coronavirus thread... DS heard today that gov of Va is REQUIRING all  state employess be vaccinated or submit to weekly testing... he will not get vaccinated, has already had the virus last year... and with the Lymes disease it has been suggested that he does not get the vaccine.  He is going to submit to the testing for now... and exploring the disability retirement in the future.  There are several that say they will retire... and several younger guys with 5 years or less that refuse to get the vaccine and say they will quit... there are jobs everywhere begging for workers... It's a mess.... 
God Bless Florida gov Ron DeSantis for standing up to Biden's bullying comments.... 

Did PT in the pool and it helped to limber up my legs..... then did the 500+ cow herd with DS this evening.... left here at 3:15 to set up, and we got back home at 10.... it went good except the last 2 groups seemed to drag.... 

DS said that it is good I have not quit testing yet as he may need to "help me" more for some income.... and since it is still in my name as tester.,... I can pay him under the table....if it comes to that. 

The closing on the big farm was today.... said if he had known about the gov mandate... he might have thought twice about going through with it.... we will see.... we discussed alot of things this afternoon... and with this new wrinkle in the work situation... we are talking about what he needs to get out of the farming to pay the mortgages and operating expenses......how many cows and such..... to have enough calves to sell yearly..... and are going to talk some more about costs per cow yearly, and how many we can carry.... this year with the dryness will be the test of what we can manage to graze, and still be able to feed....amount of hay we have made so far and what we will need.... and I told him that we need to come up with a number that is practical for me to have in the herd in exchange for the amount of time I put in like raking hay and checking cows.... and other monetary contributions that I make in vaccines or paying for vet trips... things like that .  I told him that we need to have a better working plan.... and that some of his cows that I hate, I don't tell him to sell them just because they are PITA's all the time... and there are a couple that I wish would come up open because they are miserable to work with.....
He was in a much more reasonable mood today..... he was in a bad one when he got to the barn for the vet check yesterday... so that did not help with the attitude towards my cow being a contrary B$#@H either.... we'll see... I still think that I want to transition to having more of my cows together in one place... it is going to take some better co-operation to make this deal float with the newly acquired farm.... one thing though... at least now anything he does will be for his benefit and not the landlord.... we will see how it goes.  
His work is going to be the big consideration at this point now.....he can "help" a couple of his friends as far as working goes... "for no pay , of course", so it doesn't mess up disability if it comes to that....and we are talking maybe my being able to do a little more buying and selling... speculating on some of these cows that I think we can make some money on..... and me "paying for their board"  .... contributing for their feed and such... and growing as much or more corn next year for silage.... 
With the dryness, the corn is looking decent... it may not make the ears if we don't get some rain very soon.... but it is better looking than alot in the area among corn that is not irrigated.... but it will make silage that we can add some protein too and still make reasonable feed.  
He is also going to get in the calves off the cows on the hill and see about selling a load of heifers while the prices are still holding. I agree... if we can sell 5wt heifers for 1.30/lb... so say 650 each... and I can turn around and buy some 7-8 wts for less than 1.00/lb.... ready to breed now... we will be ahead... or even buy some with calves on the ground or due to calve soon.... for less than 1,000 a head... with the dryness and people already starting to cut back...we can come out ahead.... 
Also going to push a bit for selling some more beef.... I will buy another freezer if need be, so that we can keep our appts... and have beef when someone wants some.... it will get cut up the way we want....if we do not have it sold right then, with a customers instructions..... but if it gets a little sparse in the stores again.... we can make some money to put towards the farm costs.... going to sit and do some more brainstorming.... no matter what we do it will be a gamble as is any/every livestock enterprise..... but......

Gotta go to bed... this was going to be short... oops


----------



## Mini Horses

I sure understand the throws you're feeling with jobs and farm income.  I'm there, just hugely smaller but, all about how to make something from the farm "pay" enough to keep afloat.   We know our costs keep going UP!!   With livestock there is always the feed bill, no matter what else is happening.   Income is my reason for adding some meat goats to the farm.  There's that investment first.    But a decent market for the kids.

Is the farm purchase one you and DS have been leasing or added property acreage?   Is the one you have your cows at nearby you?   The one you say you'd pay lease yourself....

It would be workable to have help with the farm testing...even take on another or two to offset.  Of course, DS would need to develop a respect for dairy cows!🤭

Do you still have the sheep?


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> he will not get vaccinated, has already had the virus last year... and with the Lymes disease it has been suggested that he does not get the vaccine.


I find nothing that says people who have had Lyme should not get the Covid vaccine. I think he needs a better reason than "it has been suggested". By WHOM? What reputable medical authority?



farmerjan said:


> God Bless Florida gov Ron DeSantis for standing up to Biden's bullying comments....


Florida governor makes it illegal for entities to require masks.
Florida Covid cases have more than doubled in the last 14 days, hospitalized up 116%, deaths up 112%
49% of the Florida population is vaccinated

I'm sure there is no connection. 

NY Times


----------



## Baymule

Selling beef might help out. I’m certainly no expert at that, but the steer I raised came in at $3 per pound, cost of buying him, 2 round bales, feed and slaughter cost. We are about to raise another one, but have 2 customers each buying half, at $8 per pound, hanging weight. With all the high faluting people in your area, you can gather up a following of customers 

There are grass fed operations here that are doing very well. One ranch has a gourmet hamburger restaurant in Lindale, another one in Canton and both have meat markets in the restaurants. Another ranch has a meat market in Tyler. Other ranches sell by the whole, half, quarter or per pound.

The 2 customers I have don’t want grass fed, they want the more tender meat of grain fed. I’m a very small operator with only 8 acres, but lm clearing a profit on my meat sales.

There are customers out there that are looking for you. Maybe you need to get social media savvy, pass out business cards and start building a customer base.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses the purchase is the "big farm" that we have leased from the widow of the friend who passed away.... have been there for years, it is where all the working facilities, the barns, the catch pens, everything is.  He has been working on this since she said she wanted to sell and then it got so bogged down with the lawyers, and survey and this and that.  Been a long time coming... If he didn't buy it then we would pretty much go back to being just a few cows as a hobby at his one farm....and we rent the "other half" of the farm that belonged to the other brother, that his widow still owns.... the brothers split it when it was bought.... and we only pay taxes so the rent is next to nothing for the 125 acres... like 400 year or something.  Most all the grazing is in that part and she has no intention of selling.... god willing, will live a good many more years.  But this half is along the interstate right at the exit/entrance with 2 big truck stops etc... so commercial potential there if selling were to be a future option. 

@Bruce;  I used the term "suggested"  to not get into a big todo about him not taking the vaccine..... for your information, both his PCP and the specialist down at Va tech sports medicine where he goes every month for the prolotherapy treatments, spinal manipulations and other stuff for the neck injury from work when the roller rolled over a couple years ago.... have STRONGLY ADVISED him against any type of "shots" like for the flu and definitely not to get the covid vaccine at this point.  He has enough reactions to the prolotherapy and they discontinued that for awhile but the benefits have outweighed the reactions... and there is NO type of adjuvants, no preservatives, NOTHING like that in those shots.  I have had them and they are very tolerable for 99.9999% of the people who get them. They put nothing into your system that is attached to your RNA...... I went the extra and had the PRP and even a couple of rounds with stem cell hoping for some repair to the knee joints, but they are worn out.  Some day there will be a way to get the body to repair and regenerate but it has not been discovered for people like me who have basically destroyed the joints.   Some don't get any relief as I didn't, because my joints were too far worn... but he does get some relief from them by the next day as they are absorbed into his tissue around the spine and other joint areas that they are designed for.
I don't care what the mainstream media proclaims about the covid vaccine.  There are increasing numbers of doctors that are trying to get it out that there is more to this with the mRNA NOT staying in the muscle mass in the arm, and traveling through the blood stream and causing problems they are not even fully able to comprehend yet. But the cases of micro blood clots is coming to light and microscopic studies shows that it causes distortions in the size and form of the normal blood cells, and so they cannot carry oxygen and all that they do in a normal manner. 

And the "regular news" is reporting that the covid infection rate is surging in several of the most vaccinated countries in the world......so now they are talking more "booster shots".... yet the rate of infections in people who have had covid and recovered is the lowest that can be found... for the few studies that have managed to make it into the news because of the bias of reporting.... and these people have been shown to be  resistant to all the variants yet discovered. 

A VACCINE is supposed to PREVENT any further infection from the disease it is used for.  There are a few break though cases with anything.... but have you heard of very many cases of tetanus or rabies or mumps or measles or whooping cough or anything amongst  vaccinated people???? Maybe  one in a million..... and these covid cases are running rampant now in vaccinated people.... SO they are not very effective.  JUST like the flu vaccines.... they are not vaccines in the truest sense of the word.  They are shots which MAY help you to get a lesser case. 
And for all the horrible deaths from this, if these doctors would try some of the treatments that are being proven to help.... EARLY in the infection... the recovery rate is better than for the flu.  But that goes against the mainstream BS of the so called experts that tell you to go home and try to wait it through instead of jumping on it and treating it before it overwhelms your body.  There are treatments and they will not use them because the whole insanity of a government expert says they will not work yet hundreds of doctors who PRACTICE in the medical field say they work and work good .  So make sure you never take anything that is prescribed off label, because the doctor doing it must be a quack.

I hope you don't get it, because if you do, and you do not frequent a doctor that believes in the early treatment, you are in for a rough time. 

I have said enough.  My journal, my rant.


----------



## Bruce

Jan, I read your post regarding DS and the suggestion not to get vaccinated to be SPECIFIC to him having had Lyme disease. It seems that isn't at all why he was told not to get the Covid vaccine.


----------



## farmerjan

The PCP in consultation with the sports medicine specialist was specific about him not getting the covid vaccination due to his having had bouts with Lyme's  disease;  re-ocurring for 3 years that he had to get the anti biotic treatments, and that he should not get any vaccinations because of problems that occured with his system with reactions from the Lyme disease... so when the covid situation came around too, and then he was diagnosed with it... they both agreed that it was NOT in his best (or worst) interest to get it.... PERIOD.  But they were both specific about possible negative reactions compounded by having the lyme disease.  Doesn't matter that he has had other reactions, like the prolotherapy.... that is mitigated in 24-48 hours now that he has become more adjusted to it and they adjusted the places and number of shots.... they are concerned about the mRNA that does not stay in the arm tissue, traveling in his blood stream..... because of the Lyme that basically lies dormant in the body for years.... some people like my mom, never got "over it";  there are people that have relapses and flareups for years.  Lyme is one of the nastiest diseases there is to contract.  

Doesn't matter really, he is not getting it.  And after some of the research that I have been doing and digging even deeper, my concerns are even greater about the long term effects of it.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday night.  Went to the stockyards today and the prices were back up and even a little better... so last week was a little bit of a blip... and I sure wish now I had picked up some of those thin young cows... Oh well,,,, done and gone and over with.  
DS is taking the cull cows direct to a buyer that we have dealt with a few times in the past.  I am not sure it is the right idea, but....his call.  Wish I had taken them today... prices were up 10-20 cents on the good cull pound cows. We'll see what the buyer offers him.  The thing with this buyer,  is that we do not pay a commission and that is getting to be a hefty cost... so it might work out to be a fair trade off... a few cents less per pound than what we might have gotten at the sale, and save $25-40 a head in costs...

Got the samples packed early this morning and got them dropped off when I went.  Did not go anywhere else today...needed an "easy day" for the knees.  They ache as usual, but don't "hurt" as bad.  

DS got the sorghum-sudan baled this afternoon, that I raked Wednesday;  since we only got 10 drops of sprinkles on it yesterday when we were supposed to get a decent chance of showers/rain.... He said it made about 28 rolls, he didn't remember  off hand... He was hoping for 25 so that is good.  Plus he cut it high so it shouldn't "burn up" as bad... and hopefully will come back quick when we get some rain.  30% chance this evening... about 40% chance tomorrow, but the radar models are not looking as good... it is probably going to stay east of us again.  
@Mini Horses must have a direct line to Mother Nature..... or even to the man upstairs... because they are not listening to us or the number of farmers all across the country that are suffering a much worse drought than we are.... Even have friends in Canada that said they are cutting places they never cut, got into the "swamps" where it isnormally way to wet to even get near, and cutting anything they can... along roadsides and everything.... 

Going first of the week,  to give my directions for how I want my beef cut up... it will hang for 14 days.... 

Got the camp stove since I have people giving me squash and sweet corn... will blanch a few things to go in the freezer.  It will be my source of cooking for awhile.  It doesn't look like I will be able to get my old stove refurbished, anytime soon.... and I am thinking now that I just need to invest in a new one....Need to get the kitchen "finished and put together"......
Am hearing some "rumbles" under the radar about possible restrictions on future surgeries if the "pandemic" and variant continues to get "worse"..... worried now about my knee situation.... especially the immediate rehab...might pertain only to Va... but we will see.  

Bred cow sale next Tuesday eve at 6 p.m.... 40 cow calf pairs and some breds.  Understand the guy is out of grass pasture and needs to cut back.... I want to go.....might be some bargains... will depend alot on what kind of condition they are in....
DS is buying 7 cow/calf pairs from a friend who is losing a pasture where these have been.  He said he is just going to sell this one group and not bring them home to his already stressed pastures.  1 is an old cow with a decent calf, so both will get sold when the calf goes, the rest are like 5-7 yrs old...and one heifer that is about 5-700 lbs.... all 7 have calves on the ground.  He's getting them for 5,000 which is like 700 a pair with the heifer being worth 100  extra.  DS said that this friend said he is just ready to cut back some with losing this pasture... 
They will basically replace the ones he is selling that are open.  The open ones ought to bring 600 each or so... maybe more if they weigh more... so a pretty good deal.  Will know more after he takes the open ones in the morning.  

Going to take feed up to the nurse cow pasture and see if I can get the calves enticed into the catch pen through the creep gate.  Have a couple that still need to be worked that did not come in the last time.... and a couple will be getting pulled off the cows that were born last nov.... and put with the others he is going to get in at the barn, to be sold.  I am not sure what he is thinking... but I think they ought to go like immediately.  Will talk to him this weekend about them and the plans to sell.  

Time to quit for the night.  Have a headache... just a dull one... didn't sleep as good as I could have last night because the knees were aching.... ought to be okay tonight,  I hope.


----------



## farmerjan

Up and aching... but what else is new.  Cloudy, coolish... 70's .  UNFORTUNATELY the whole rain system is staying east of the  Blue Ridge Mtns... so we will not get any precip out of it.  Looks to be a good rain for the better part of the mid and eastern part of the state.  We just aren't going to get it.  There is a small chance of a few pop up showers.... maybe this eve as a smaller little bit comes up through... but only like a 20% chance.  Now you know if we had 20 acres of our best hay on the ground we would get 100% of that 20% chance and get poured on.  
Nothing on the ground....
Going to do a load of laundry and hang it... maybe that will "help" ????

Deb called and was coming out this morning and wanted to go out to eat this evening so I will probably go.  

Going to putter in the house some today....SOOOO much needs doing.... may as well start somewhere...  will go over to the nurse cow pasture in awhile too and take some feed for the calves....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> but only like a 20% chance. Now you know if we had 20 acres of our best hay on the ground we would get 100% of that 20% chance and get poured on.


Ain't it the truth!!!   The laundry should help, especially if it's the "last pair" of what you need.   Worth a try.  Seems it's always feast or famine nowadays.


----------



## Baymule

Go cut some hay, hang out the clothes and wash the truck.


----------



## farmerjan

There's no hay to cut... it hasn't grown since we cut it all..... the clothes are on the line.  Left the truck windows open.... wouldn't dare wash it, the dirt is holding it together !!!!!

Saturday eve.  Deb came out and she called and we went out to eat at a small local family type restaurant.  Decent food... not bad prices.  Then she found an ice cream shop and decided to go.  It is in town and I didn't even know it was there.... but then I stay out of the center of town.... they close the streets for 3 blocks and have outdoor tables and stuff in front of many of the restaurants.... Good ice cream... terribly expensive....

I have definitely decided to get a new stove for the kitchen.  Deb would like to go with me, so that will be great.  We will be going to PA so I can get one that doesn't have electronic ignition....due to the Mennonite and Amish populations and the old orders not having electric in their houses. Not available in VA.   I want something that I can use when there is no electricity.  Will get the names of the place that the friends got theirs a couple of years ago...I want to do some internet looking too.... we are tentatively planning to go up on the 29th of Aug... Sunday eve... and looking on Monday.  Deb has offered to take her truck... so if I get one and it is in stock, we can bring it home and get DS to get some help and get it in the house. 
So I will take a measurement of the old one I like but don't think I should use it as is.... so I can get one somewhat like it...size wise... and make a reservation for that Sun eve and we can stay over, and then do the looking/shopping on Monday.  She says she has time to use from work as I said I didn't want her to take off time special.... I think she is looking for someone to go and do some things with.... which really suits me and we get along pretty good... it is nice of her to offer....
She will not be out here the next 2 weekends....so I will be taking care of the horse for the next almost 3 weeks..,.. then she is leaving on Sat of Labor day weekend for a week to go to Cape Cod (?) or somewhere  up there... meeting her brother for a week's vacation....so will again not be here for another 2 weekends.. so another 3 weeks basically of taking care of the horse....But she is not a problem so that is okay.  Just a minor inconvenience to have to go in there every day...

She came in the house and I was showing her about the "crowded" conditions in the LR and mentioned that my friends from CT had suggested that i use the DR as the LR and be on the back side of the house.... and she agreed that it might be a better fit... so contemplating that.... Or maybe just moving the desk in there and keeping the LR for just the LR furniture and the TV and all.... since I am mostly at the desk when I am bothered by the traffic so much... Going to look at the rooms a bit more.... and how to fit the recliner type chair in the LR.... Food for thought. 
I did look at more recliners the other day after PT but nothing that I liked... I am really leaning to the one I liked except for the lack of electric controls....not thrilled with the handle on the side... but liked the chair and they can make it a swivel as well as rocker recliner....3 out of 4 "wants" is not bad...and I do like the seat and all that.... got a couple more places to go check out....

Worked on the small cabinet that I am using for bathroom linen storage and stuff.  Got a couple of boxes partially emptied and some more stuff in it.  Another sink full of dishes done... and more I will do in the morning.  Since I am not sure where some of them are going to go, they are getting put in a clean box for right now... but at least I am getting some thing sorted... got a couple of boxes on the porch of Christmas stuff,  that need to be sorted and reboxed as the boxes are in rough shape.  Then they can go up the stairs.

Going to set up the camp stove tomorrow and get it working so I can use it.  I am looking at this deck more and more and thinking that I really am not impressed with it.  I think that it will get closed in, in the future... I need a pantry... and it would be much more useable to me, if I can utilize that space.... It is hotter than blue blazes out there during the day.... and more sq footage would be a selling point too....if I decided to sell in the future...  Maybe make it like a "sun room"  and set up some of my fish tanks again, out there.... just some more thoughts as I look at and assess things. 

Time to go in and get the rest of the towels and stuff in the cabinet that I unearthed before we went to supper...and make some plans for tomorrow...


----------



## farmerjan

SUN... gee,  for a change . Slight possibility of some pop up showers this afternoon... actually it is settling in to be typical August summer weather for the week... hot, humid, t-storms possible. Will gladly take a good couple of days of pop ups.....Warm out but not unbearable, although they are saying low 90's by this afternoon. This week coming is supposed to really get up into the mid 90's and more humidity. MAYBE some rain out of it.....

It is so dry.  Going to work in the bedroom and see about switching the mattress around.... doing normal household stuff.  More dishes and maybe trying to unpack a few more things.  Do want to get the camp stove set up.  Looking on line they make a cover for it and think that I am going to order it so I don't have to dismantle it.  Also looking at the griddle/grill thing so that I can cook some steaks or h'burgers on it.  

Nothing much else going on today....sure there will be something before the day is out.


----------



## Mike CHS

We leave our camp stove set up outside just about all summer since we use it for most of our canning.  It's under a canopy this year but in the past all we used was the cover that goes over it.


----------



## farmerjan

DRUM ROLL......  It worked... I left the laundry out and we just got some showers.... not alot of rain, and it ought to be all gone by 8 or so looking at the radar.... but some...... Now if we can get a few more days like this..... I will gladly leave it out for a week....!!!!!

Been doing alot of looking on the computer, internet and stuff... for a stove,... and other stuff.  Found a couple things on Craigslist that I responded to, closer here.... we will see.  The ones I really like are NOT CHEAP new.... not sure I want to spend that much.... Well, got a couple weeks to see what might turn up.  Maybe if I can find something decent that someone took out of a house for a remodel of their kitchen, might be the smarter way to go for now.  Going to call & see if Glenn has been up to PA and if they can take my old one to work on, or if the family is going to quit doing it with losing several of the family members.

Been another quiet day... doing some stuff in the house.... sure wish this rain would be an all night thing...


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain.    🥳😍


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to go out and check the rain gauge and go do a few errands that need doing.  It is a comfortable 70 now but is supposed to get up to the low 90's.  Slight chance of more showers this afternoon, but better chance for the next few days as the temps heat up and it gets into the typical summer t-storm patterns with the heat and humidity.

Have been reading more information on this whole "covid vaccine" situation.  The more I read the more it is really starting to scare me.  The more that it is starting to make sense along the line of total gov't control that will spill into everything we do and say and how it is slowly getting worse.  Reminds me of the frog in the pan of water that they slowly heat and he doesn't realize he is burning up and being boiled until it is too late.  They are talking a 3rd shot now as a booster... coming along in probably September.... and the continued "different studies papers" that are leaking out about what this spike protein actually does to your system...
The elite money powers in this world have gone crazy.... actually, no, they have gone into the coldest most controlling stage of anything I have ever seen.... and it really is something that is unfathomable to decent honest people.  

The drought conditions that are affecting the farmers and the crops.... is something that we all need to take seriously.  Between the lack of rainfall, the restrictions on irrigation water in many western states, and the outright failure of even the dryland crops, there is going to be a severe food shortage on the grocery shelves.  It is not just going to be "this year" and shortages that will be short lived.  Most on here grow gardens and preserve, can, freeze, and dry food for future use.  Believe me, this is going to be even more important going down the road.  Get your supplies for next year situated in the way of canning supplies so that there is not the problem with finding lids like this past year. 

I don't know how to do alot of things, and am not very knowledgeable in herbal remedies and things so am at a disadvantage for that... hope that if it comes to that I will be able to barter off things that I am good at for someone elses' expertise in that. I really don't have the desire to learn some of that because I am more interested in other aspects of life... What I am concerned about is that the money situation is going to collapse, and then we are not going to be able to buy things either... and I don't know how to solve that other than to owe as little as possible to anyone.

Well, I am going to go and do some things that need doing today while I am not rushed... Looking at some more stoves, and recliners, etc .... get some things at the store.....need to get out of the house today for awhile.


----------



## Mini Horses

The trickle down from so many weather, fire, and job issues is going to be more devastating than it is, or seems!!  I've said it all along.   So know how to be self sufficient.  Know how to garden and preserve it....be prepared.  Know how to live without electric.  Know your water source is good.  Know it will be more than this year.

I've always said with a garden, some chickens, my goats...I have veggies, eggs, dairy and meat.  I can make bread, grow pasture and some grains.  Plenty of dry foods and goods in hand.  I have traps, guns, ammo, machete, hand tools and supplies. I can hunt, forage and repair.   It's about being aware and prepared.  Animals also provide fertilizer and grass cutting services.  

Yeah, I'm in a fairly good state for getting by.   Meds...I'm stocked up with those items and know enough herbal to get by, I grow some, too.  I think many of us are reasonably prepared.  Some just see the need stronger than others.  Especially some of the "not gonna be there" items that are taken for granted.  My old school knowledge gets used.

So, still no shots for me!!  My protocol prep is ready.  Rather have the flu than the shot.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, the rain gauge was not impressive.... only  .15 inches.... it is still better than nothing... and looking like we might get some more in the pop up scattered showers type over the next few days.... PRAYING we do 🙏🙏.

Had a change of plans today but that was good.  I had seen a portable dishwasher on craigslist while looking for a gas stove.... rethinking that,  which I will write about in a minute...  So, I e-mailed them and left my phone number... Heard back today.... got a phone call from this man... he was selling it as he was going to be moving.... very decent to talk to... and so I asked when it would be convenient to come see it... I didn't want to interfere with his work schedule or anything... he laughed.... said he was retired many years.... he is 93 yrs old, going on 94😮... and is moving to a different retirement/assisted living facility because he is tired of having to cook all the time for himself.....his wife passed away.... he said it was full of dishes and he was going to run it this morning and was going to meet some friends for lunch... and would be back after about 1... I said I would be down around 1-1:30.... he gave me directions... and I map quested it to see the actual layout of the roads... I was a little confused with his directions.... so went and made a stop at the bank, and headed south.  About an hour, not far from the stockyards we go to on some Mondays....
Directions were pretty accurate, found it and went in and looked at it.  It is in very good shape, price was reasonable... I bought it.... was able to roll it out to the car and tip it on the back and lay it down in the back of the outback.... tied the hatch down because I have a bunch of stuff in the back seat and could not put the seats down... and came home with it.  
I have wanted a dishwasher for being able to sterilize the glass jars from the milk and the canning jars mostly.  Been looking sporadically because I wanted one with a butcher block top if I got a portable.... and this one fits the bill.  He brought it with him from Texas or OK or somewhere.... seemed like it was meant to be.  His daughter was the one that put it on craigslist, and that was who I e-mailed... she called him and gave him my number.... he said after I paid him, and we were taking it out to the car;  that his daughter called not long after he had talked to me earlier before lunch, and that she had 3 more inquiries.... so I am really glad that I went to see it and buy it.  Sometimes things just work.  Might be a little less convenient than having it "under the counter" .... but no installation, no plumbing, nothing to get it to work.  Rollers/wheels on the bottom work really good too.  

As for the stove.... been doing alot of looking and have not found anything even remotely that I like so far in the newer styles... Have been scouring the sites for an older one that someone took out in a kitchen remodel... found 2 but they were both sold already when I called.... so that might be a smarter, and cheaper way to go it I can find something.... for now.... going to keep looking and keep my options open....

Got to go to bed as I have to get up and leave by 3:30 to go test in the morning....will see about maybe doing some more looking when I am up that way as I think there are a couple of appliance stores up in that direction of the farm....

Was up to 93 today on the porch... I didn't even look at the one on the deck.... 
Even left the clothes out... I will get them in tomorrow..... rain water rinsed....


----------



## Baymule

Glad you got some rain, even a little is a blessing. You are right, I think we are going to have shortages and prices will go up. 

That's great on the dishwasher. You will like having that. I hope you find a stove that you like, Electric or gas?


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> As for the stove.... been doing alot of looking and have not found anything even remotely that I like so far in the newer styles.


Are you giving up on the antique/classic stove?

Good deal on the dishwasher. Good timing too!

At 93 I'm sure he's tired of cooking for himself. Don't know how long ago the wife died but I've been the primary cook since '79 and it is getting kinda old!


----------



## farmerjan

Lunch time.... ate a tomato sandwich....got the samples in the other room to get packed.... will drop them off later.  

DS texted me, and we are going to work the cattle for the neighbor that we usually help and where we make his hay.  That's this evening..... and I just remembered that there is the cow sale in Staunton tonight at 6 pm.....Oh well.... there will be more...We will see how it goes tonight... DS said we might have to take the calves to doug's barn... (DS's barn now)  because these bull calves should have been done back in April but so many cows were late calving.... and now the early calved ones are getting pretty big.... and his chute is not the best.... so we might have to take them to the barn to do them in the better more secure chute.... Supposed to be there by 5... so I can drop off the samples on the way.

Anyway;  got up and left at 3:30 a.m......it was sticky even then.  Testing went okay but I was stiff...  Then I left there and went to check out another place for a stove, but they were closed for vacation.  Stopped at a farm and dropped off 3 gals of chlorine bleach... they use a diluted solution as a pre dip and gallons of bleach are nearly impossible to find even in the grocery store.....So I found these when I was in Lowe's looking at their gas ranges.... and was perusing the aisles.... Discounted a little..... discontinued brand/type.....so then I came down and went to an appliance store that sometimes has used appliances.... didn't really like either one they did have and they would have to be converted from natural gas to propane..... talked to the guy for a bit and he was nice, but not much help.  Then went by schewels which was on the way home... tried out a couple recliners... and the only 2, that I even kinda liked were Lazy-Boys... but no swivel rocker recliners... and no electric ones available in the 2 that I preferred.... the one was pretty comfortable....

One thing I got thinking about the electric ones.... if things get worse in this country.... I might not want it to be electric anyway..... really leaning towards the one I saw and liked since they can make it a swivel.....am going to make a decision on it by next week and hope that one is still there... got a couple more places to go look. 

Then came home and stopped to feed the horse because the sky was getting pretty dark..... I decided to get the clothes off the line because it was a brisk breeze and I didn't want them all over the lawn..... sadly the clouds seem to have moved off.... I checked the radar and it looks like a good line is going to come through but is going to stay 20-40 miles south..... ........just want to cry over that.....

I was thinking I would go out and do some mowing or weed eating.....but it is too hot....will see what the radar/forecast looks like for tomorrow.  Got to check my calendar and see who needs to be done and text the one that hasn't called to return my message..... I'm not going to get excited over it.... too hot to make it an issue.... and they all pretty much know that the knees are scheduled.....

Sun is coming back out.... 90 out now... it will get hot if the sun stays out...

Going to go pack the samples and maybe get off the knees for a bit.  I am a little tired too, I didn't get alot of sleep last night ....


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, forgot to address your question/comment.  No I have not given up on getting the old stove redone... going to ask around,  from the farmer that has my cows at, about maybe someone up in the Mennonite area up there that maybe works on them....There is a place up near where I used to live;  in NY, that is on the internet as refurbishing old stoves... don't know if it would be practical to take it up there.... might talk to them and then possibly take it when DS is making a trip with a truck up there.....would probably be ridiculously expensive  because that is like the ridiculous area money wise... Westchester County,  NY..... but I still think that the best place is in Pa in Amish country.....

I just realized that using the dishwasher will make the unpacking of the boxes for the kitchen stuff goes faster.....well, maybe I need to get the things in there put away... get the step stool.....get the cabinets better organized with some of the stuff that is unpacked.... and then get more stuff in and washed....I can keep the dishwasher where the stove goes for now and it will be out of the way.  

Going to order the cover for the camp stove so I can keep it set up on the back deck for now.


----------



## Baymule

Bull calves should have been done, you mean castrated? Do you cut, band or use burdizos? I know I misspelled that, didn’t help that phone autocorrect changed it to burritos. Lol


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Baymule .  We have "done" ... worked..... his cattle for him every year for the past several years.  He has a catch pen and a head catch but has not kept it up and the one post is not well anchored... we have had to do repairs the past few years each time we go to use it.  He has big cows, 1500 lbs many of them.... and they don't get worked with much, just him out in the gator checking them in the field... so are not near as "tractable" as ours are.... so a few get wound up when they get brought into the pen.  Most are not mean, just not used to people out there on foot around them.... 
Anyway, we usually get them worked in the spring after his calves are all born... the oldest will be maybe 2 months down to newborns... but he had a bull that did not settle some of them last year, and some got bred late, so his calving season has spread out now.  He has 2 out there that are maybe 2-3 weeks old.... and a couple that are not fresh and I suspect not bred.  So, it got decided that they just had to get done and several have pinkeye.... one calf nearly blind.... luckily it's momma is a pretty quiet cow.   Because of my limitations right now, i cannot help much getting them in because I cannot move quick enough in the field like to block an attempt to get by me when there are several of us trying to "herd" them towards a gate.... so DS had to wait until he could get Caleb to help us.  He's the guy who used to work for us years ago, and still comes and helps occasionally... he just got on full time with the state as a state grader at the cattle sales... looking at and then "grouping" cattle that are the same for sales in bigger lot groups.... they normally bring better prices when graded into groups for the bigger buyers... anyway... his time is more limited now... but he told DS he could help yesterday so that is when we could do it..... and we pay him good to help too....
So yes, these bull calves were in the 150 to 500 lb ranges.... some born back in Mar or April.... and several had runny eyes and the little one was nearly blind with it in both eyes.... so not only had to "work them" but had to treat eyes too and that is better to do with our chute as we can contain them so that DS can even do the shots in the eyelids of the ones that were bad.  So we got all but 2 cows and 2 calves into the smaller lot that we finally convinced the owner to build several years ago... after we used our portable panels to help contain them in a smaller area around the barn.... then hazed them all in the barn lot except one big bull that went over the fence last year and got back out with the cows and the owner said to not worry with.  Well, he has had pinkeye and has very limited eyesight and is very spooky.... could not get him in... then after getting the rest in the pen, got one of the 2 cows out loose in but the other one and the 2 calves took off into the upper part of the field and they got left.  Hopefully, after DS talked to the owner, he will work with getting them into the smaller lot and then maybe we can get them into the little barn catch pen.... 
You would think that after doing this all these years, that people would finally "get it" about what needs to be done to get these animals to come in so that we can work with them better.... and for them to not get all worked up about coming in because they are used to doing it....but there is no common sense and the owner does the same thing every year.  So most will follow him in with some grain, but he does not make sure that the spookier ones come in so they don't get with the program... and we have this same rodeo everytime.... 

Got the cows all sorted out, and the ones with no problems got a dose of pour on ivermctin for worming and flies, and turned out;  and then  DS hauled 2 loads to the barn and we worked the cows through the chute and treated several for pinkeye.... and wormed, then we worked all the calves through the chute.  Some of the biggest ones were bulls... had to use the callicrate "big bander" that we can do them up to 800 + pounds.... Caleb helped him with the banding, holding tails up and such,  I kept all the syringes filled with the appropriate shots and handed them to Caleb or DS  , DS treated any that needed eyes done, and he had GF doing the eartags in the calves. She was a help to keep it going smoother and after about 4 or 5 got the hang of the ear tagger.... calves got insecticide ear tags which is supposed to keep flies away from the face.... so no pinkeye... so they will help at this point to prevent any in the calves that had no problem eyes, and will help to keep the  others from getting any more reinfections....

It was nearly 9 when I got home... Caleb left after they got one trailer load to go back, loaded, and GF left then... I stayed at barn til he got the 2nd load to go back... cleaned up and got things all put back where they needed to be, helped him load the last load and then came home.  

He called me  about 9:30... he had left the barn about 8:30... it is only 3 miles away.... and said that he got the 2nd load off, owner was there waiting at the gate so that that they could get them all unloaded together in the lot,  then was going to turn them all out together back into their field....then owner said that he thinks this is his last year,,,, he is 77 and said he does not like/want to keep doing the cows.... he has said this a few times over the years... but his wife hurt her shoulder and then fell again and has become very "frail"  I guess you would say... she used to help with the shots, getting them ready as we did the calves as I usually did the ear tags.... Fred said that he likes to get out on the tractor and move the hay off the field (this is the place we do custom)  and he likes to piddle around and feed in the winter... but he does not like working the cattle in the barn and doing the calves and such.  He says he wants to quit.  He had asked before if DS was interested... and so DS said they were talking about all that when he took the 2nd load back.... yes we are interested, and it is close so very convenient.... and I suspect that after the calves get sold this fall that there will have been some sort of agreement reached...There are a couple cows that need to be preg checked and the one crazy one up in the field needs to get sold as she is always taking off and takes others with her.... DS told me he told Fred that if we get this worked out, she will be leaving and it didn't matter how good a calf she raised because she is a trouble maker and always causes problems....a few of the cows are getting some age on them too.... 

Soooo, see where this goes...

Hopefully once I get these knees fixed, I will be back to doing alot more like I used to..... we'll see.   DS did tell me that GF told him that he is too critical of me and that he needs to stop treating me the way he does....like when a cow got by me out of the catch pen when they were trying to get the crazy big half blind bull calf in....and he said to me on the phone... she is right, I know that you couldn't keep that cow in as she was just going right through you smacking her in the head to try to keep her in when we were messing with that stupid big calf....
Guess I need to give GF more credit.... she did a good job once she got the hang of the ear tag pliers, and she is not and never will be a real "cow person"... but she has been pitching in alot more... since she has been off work....and he is definitely much quieter and doesn't get to cussing and getting mad when she is around.... maybe she is what he needs... and maybe she is old enough now to be able to outlive the reputation she has/had as a younger person.... and although I guess I will never like her and the way she treated him when he broke his hip and was screwing around on him, living with her in her house while recovering, with the ex boyfriend... it is not my battle or my life..... 

So, I am going to get a few things done here.  Naturally I am aching, but then that never stops anymore.... I want to maybe go in the kitchen and see about getting some things done in there.  Do some normal household stuff.... other than go up to the horse, and go to the nurse cow pasture to put feed in the barn for the calves, probably not going anywhere today.  Get the dishwasher, into the kitchen from where I stuck it in the DR and maybe hook it up and see if I can start making some more headway in there....


----------



## farmerjan

On another note....I downloaded the info from the herd where my cows are...wanted to see how they are milking and their butterfat and scc and all... 
Well 5 of the 7 are pregnant... one is only fresh barely 3 months so will get bred for the first time pretty soon I guess....one has not been bred since march but is not checked as pregnant... don't know if she has a problem.... 5 had calved in Nov and early dec... one in mid dec... and then this last one not until April but she was from the other dairy and that was her due date...
So anyway, 3 are due in the fall... one (straight jersey) in late Oct, one (jer/hol x with the worst udder of all of them) in mid Nov and one (jer/hol x)  in early dec... and she is due with twins....then one due in feb and one due in mar... both jer/hol x... the other straight jer is the one not checked preg and the big older cow that is just 3 months fresh is a hol/guernsey.... she has had all bull calves... and I had her bred several times to guernsey semen and twice to sexed semen... but was of the 10% that could be bull calves and of course.. I got bull calves....once she was bred to the other farmers bull, and had a hol heifer calf that died.... never going to get any genetics-replacements out of her.   
The 6 "first calf heifers/young cows"... 4 are the 1/2 jersey - 1/2 hol...2 are straight jersey...... had butterfats in the mid and upper 4%'s.... 4.3, 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, 5.3 ;( 5.3 on the one not yet checked pregnant... and she is the lowest producer also) scc counts are not bad...  except the last calved cow... but this is her first test so can't compare it to previous test....

The one with the crummy shaped udder has the lowest scc..... 

Except for the one that is 3 months fresh with a high scc.... and the one that is not checked preg yet.... they are all doing pretty good.  I am glad they are carrying their weight there.... the one jersey that is not checked preg is the lowest producer and if she does not check preg soon, I may bring her home and put her with the angus bull for a calf for next fall and see if she will breed here.... she had her 2nd calf there, so will get one more chance here.... I can manage to carry one open cow through the winter... her scc was through the roof last test so she may have had an infection that did not show up and that may have caused her to not settle... don't know if they bred her recently....she is the one that is averaging 5.3% butterfat, so the best butterfat one....

Overall, I was pleased with their test results....


----------



## Baymule

As always you got a lot going on. I’m glad GF takes up for you, she talks sense to your son and he listens.


----------



## farmerjan

Just sat for a few minutes.... got dark out so came in to look at radar... showed a big splotch of yellow orange and we aren't getting a drop....but there is a severe thunderstorm warning til 9 tonight.  I just wish it would just pour down for awhile....it has cooled off down to 92 from 96 a little while ago....
Going to go back into the kitchen.... and wish a little.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We have the most flooding here in 50 years, our county is the worst hit in the state as it has done nonthing but rain daily (except today so far) and now they are talking and worrying  about the tropical storm hitting us early next week....ISURE WOULD LOVE to share it with all that so desperately need it


----------



## farmerjan

AHHHHH, sure wish we could take some of it off of you @B&B Happy goats .... the "possible " ones again stayed east and fizzled out totally to the west... we were looking at maybe a good one around 7-9 pm and it never even materialized....
We are hoping the tropical storm will come up this way.... maybe you could give it a jab and make it skip over you and land up here in Va..... some places are getting some of these pop up showers... but it is so dry that alot of what shows up on the radar doesn't hit the ground or only has a very little shower....middle & eastern parts of the state have gotten some desperately needed rain.... but not here in the valley.  Don't remember it being this dry for this long.  The spring is holding up at the nurse cow pasture so far....
Talked to DS and asked about the rest of the bush hogging and he said he hasn't wanted to cut anymore because of burning up what is there.... the tall stuff is actually protecting the ground a little... and honestly, fires are a consideration too now.... some dry grass hitting a hot spot on the engine could even spark one..... not worth the risk....

Not been a very productive day... too hot to do much .... going to have to put water out on the trees again... they look pretty good and I do not want to lose them now.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> We have the most flooding here in 50 years, our county is the worst hit in the state as it has done nonthing but rain daily (except today so far) and now they are talking and worrying  about the tropical storm hitting us early next week....ISURE WOULD LOVE to share it with all that so desperately need it


I’ve been watch the trajectory of the storm headed your way, thinking about you and all the rain. Like you really need more…..NOT!


----------



## Mini Horses

Weather on now predicts storm Fred may go through western VA about Wed.   You really need it to be a little more middle to have the rain event you guys need.  We can all hope it gets there.  DS is right to not cut, for all those reasons.

They cut about 10 acres across from me yesterday.  Thick stuff!!  This heat would be perfect if not for the humidity.  It'll take an extra day to dry.  2nd cut.  Might get a 3rd.


----------



## farmerjan

I would give my eye teeth to be doing 2nd cutting and worrying about having to do a third.....right about now.  

Did look at the noontime news and all... and it does look like we will be getting some relief.  As @Mini Horses said, the track of "fred" does look to be coming to our area... and after a good part of where I am being put into the moderate to severe drought category in the last few days, I am so very thankful .  It will not help many of the corn fields... and we are on the edge of being almost too late but I think we still will get some good benefit from this if we get it because we get our corn planted so late.  Hopeful that it will help it.  I know that it will be ideal for the sorghum we just made, for it to come back and really grow.  It will help the pastures to recover and the hayfields should be able to start to regrow also.  So I am praying that we get it.  Some possible pop up showers this eve again from the heat.... and then going into the weekend more of them with "fred" coming in by early next week.  Temps are supposed to drop about 15 degrees too.  

It's 1 pm and very hot already.  I am going to go grocery shopping and check out a couple places for a stove too...have found a couple and am going to check out the Habitat Restore too.... but may just go get one that the people took out to remodel and said it worked good..... but I may as well be in air conditioning at this hour.  My fans are good, but need to go do this so may as well do it while I can take advantage of someone elses cooler building... it'll be there whether I go or not... also forgot to stop and give my meat cutting instructions so will do that first on my way.... they aren't ready for it yet so not a problem, but don't want them to have to be calling me.  I need to get the shed organized a bit since the last couple of trips from the stone house just got shoved in there;  so I can get into the freezers a little easier.....I am going to move some of the stuff around too as the chickens take up alot of room and I have a feeling that I am going to need more space than there is there unless I do some rearranging now.  Good problem to have.... of course there is going to be the paying for it... but even that will be a small bill compared to if I had to buy the meat outright.


----------



## Baymule

Nothing busts a drought like a hurricane or tropical storm. I hope you get the rain you need!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it sure got hot this afternoon.... 99 here on the porch... heat index like 105... 
I went to town and did spend the better part of a couple hours inside in someone elses'  AC.... stocked up on more staples at Walmart.... checked out a couple of places but no stoves, went to the discount Sharp Shopper, to see about the ice cream and all.  There were none of the cans of beans that I got or the discounted ww flour that I got a week ago.  Priced bulk flour and it was higher than the last time... sugar too in bulk.  Makes no sense.  Had picked another 10 lb bag of sugar at Walmart while I was there.
Stopped and got my 2 gal bucket of milk and talked to farmer for a few minutes.  But ice cream was in cooler chest and put milk in insulated "bag" so wanted to get on home... There was water on the road.... they got one of the pop up showers...he said that there was all of a sudden a black cloud overhead... and it poured down for about 10 minutes... they got .2 inch which he said was so great... first measurable rain in over a month for them.  Hoping this will "prime" the ground for more to come.... 
Stopped and fed the horse too....
Got home and backed up to front porch to unload.  Got out with milk and shut door and then it was all locked.  Must've hit a button.  No problem, I keep that stupid little fob thing in my pocket in any pair of pants I wear... Click the button.... NOTHING..... tried everything.... then thought that the battery was dead... went to the truck stop in my little truck, after trying the smaller local stations, and got one.... put it in and came home... NOTHING..... I am getting mad at this point.  Understand that we seldom ever take keys out of our vehicles here at home because you never know when we might need someone to go get a vehicle, or move a vehicle, or whatever.  It is standard practice on many farms here... you just leave the keys in it.  BUT, the thing of it was I was RIGHT HERE, going to unload it before moving it back to the driveway.....
So, naturally I am getting really P.O.ed.... and realized that I had left the windows down just a smidgen so that it would not get so unbearably hot tomorrow.... and I managed to pull out the window a smidge, and use a thin rod to reach in and hit the button to unlock it.  So, the keys are in my pocket .... got it unloaded and it is still sitting there as it was dark and I was aggravated and sweating from all that.... Got to get it figured out what the problem is with the little fob thing to unlock it.....
I was not going to call someone even though the ice cream was in the freezer chest... not spending 75 or 100 dollars for 15 dollars worth of ice cream..... but really..... the stupid little fob thing won't work all of a sudden????

So stuff is in the freezer.... it was a bit soft due to the heat, but not soupy yet.... and the key is in my pocket... I will be getting a second key made to keep as a spare with the unlock fob thing....

I will get stuff put in the cabinets tomorrow.... I am hungry and didn't eat on the way home.... there is some stuff in the fridge I think... can always just make a pbj sandwich at this point.  Too hot here to eat much... still 77 at 11 pm....

Still calling for some more of these showers tomorrow and Saturday, with a front coming in from the west that is supposed to bring cooler temps... then "Fred" coming up from the gulf and Florida on maybe Tues?   SURE HOPE SO.... 

Time to check on the craisglist ads... and I am going to go get something to eat and probably go to bed.


----------



## farmerjan

Something for people to check out.








						Dr. Dan Stock's Presentation to the Mt. Vernon School Board in Indiana Over The Futility of Mask Mandates and Covid-19 Protocols
					

On Friday, August 7th Dr. Dan Stock addressed the Mt. Vernon School Board in Indiana over the futility of mask mandates and Covid-19 protoco...




					hancockcountypatriots.blogspot.com
				




And anyone interested in other info... go on cattleforumtoday and go into the general category and down to bull**** and politics... threads pandemic=dempanic and the politics threads.... much more outspoken on that cattle forum... but alot of info and the thread about the election is informative.


----------



## Baymule

Your key fob battery might be dead. 
sory you had problems, that would royally tick me off too.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  took the little truck and got a new battery for the stupid fob at the truck stop last eve... and still nothing.  .  That's when I realized I could pry the window away from the car... it does not have a frame like the older cars....thank goodness.... a little bit and get the rod down in to hit the unlock button... First going to get a duplicate  key made.... and then going to see if the "new battery" is a dud... then see if you can just get a fob thing...
73 was the lowest it got last night.  already almost 90 at 11 a.m..... Maybe some t-storms and rain this late afternoon .  🙏🙏🙏🙏  Then we will see what the storm "fred" does.  

Got a message in to a person close by to the south,  with a propane stove.... hope to hear from them.  None of the habitat restores or any of the other thrift/secondhand stores I have called have propane... only a couple of electric...not going there....

Been puttering with things in the house.  Haven't moved the dishwasher in the kitchen, that is next on the list this morning.  Had to take a few minutes to get off the knees.  Going to go out and put the water on the trees so if we do get rain, it will soak in around them if we do get rain later... Been hoping to find some reduced hoses so I can cut them and make short pieces to run off  "y type" connectors and then can water several at the same time.  Going to need it next year too for when I get the rest moved.... That reminds me,  I need to go check them too... with no rain they are probably not getting alot bigger, but I sure don't want to wait til the d@#n deer get them. 

So that is the start to my day... hope you all are having a good one...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Have you thought about a drip system? They have attachments that connect to a hose bib and you could even get a timer so it will water automatically and you don't have to remember to turn it on or off. I think ours is a Rain bird brand, I will try to take a picture after work.


----------



## farmerjan

@Larsen Poultry Ranch ;  yes I am thinking some sort of drip type system... but even the one nursery that I really like, does not carry much for that.... I figures I could  make my own system... partially because I have a couple of hoses that are rather short.... they are put together pieces from getting run over with a mower in the past

...can't imagine who might have done that....yes I did a couple but a couple just came up with little slits in them... so I just put in the repair pieces... but I did not put in connectors, I put in both a male and female end so I could use them more efficiently lengthwise... like to the chickens and such... And use Y 's so that I could run a hose in different directions and not have to haul them around so much. 

But I would be interested in what you are referring to.... I am going to have approx 20 fruit trees to move this winter and they will need some TLC to get established next year..... all depending on the weather....
Even planning on the knees working and not being a problem to move things around like it is now....

Speaking of the fruit trees.... I went by there to check on the peaches.... and the D#@N DEER were at them again.  Lots of peach pits and little piles of pellets all around the trees... SO I picked the ones that were looking near to being ripe... where the most little pile of pellets are... and the peach pits...

I have found 2 more trees that must have both a grafted trunk and a trunk from the root stock... because there were 2 more that had some very small ...not near ready.... peaches and some that the deer were helping themselves to...and it looks like they are coming out of the ground so I am sure that is what it is.  I will see how the smaller ones grow and what they taste like.  I grew the 3, that I have here,  from peach pits from a local tree's peaches... and they are very sweet if not real big peaches. 

I am going to just move them as is when the time comes... and see what happens.  Really completely separate types of trees....
Going out to turn off the water and move the hose to a different tree for tomorrow.  One spot that has a slit puts out a little water and the end puts out alot more... so I leave the small slit part on one tree and move the end between the other 2 trees.... seems to work out real good.


----------



## farmerjan

So a few more things.  Got 2 plastic grocery bags about 1/3 to 1/2 full of the peaches I salvaged from the deer stealing them. Going to put them out in a couple of "flats" that I have here so they can ripen and not get too bruised up, and I can find any soft spots. 
Turned off the water and moved the end of the hose to the other tree for tomorrow.  That will give them all about the same amount since the one spot puts out about 1/2 of the end, with it having only a smaller slit/leak. 

Went to look at and bought the gas stove.  Real nice shape... crack in the front glass.. that unfortunately shattered on the way home.  Guess it was the vibration...It is only on the front part... not the inside glass where the oven door shuts... it is unfortunately the  whole front door panel...  instead of metal with a second window in it... it was actually all glass with part of it "painted" and the rectangle in the middle,  clear glass.  I am hoping I can find one to replace it... they replaced the stove in a B&B guest house they rent... and it is in very very good shape...Outside looks like new and not scratched up or anything. So I am not unhappy since I only paid $95 for it as they wanted to get it moved.... and it is all set up for propane..  I can use it as it is because the door shuts and all... just doesn't look nice with the panel missing now.  I am researching to see if I can find a new one for it.  Glad that I called  and it was only 35 minutes away.  Very nice people... I will get it moved in the house this weekend.  Need DS to help.  I got it off the truck on the back deck without any real problem... but that was a little down from the bed of the truck... There are 3 steps UP from the deck into the kitchen... and needs to just go straight in the door... no room to "walk it" in. 

I also got the dishwasher hooked up and ran a load through.  Seems to work fine.  So that is a plus too.....haven't taken the stuff out yet to look at it closely....

So, that is the news of the day.....

Going to have to haul some water to the nurse cow pasture if we don't get any of the "possible showers".  Spring is taking longer to recover... and I really would like to put some in the water troughs in the catch pen where the calves can go in to drink.  Just get a little ahead of it so they don't have to fight with the cows at the big trough and it gets drunk down and then they can't reach it for a few hours.
DS texted me and  wanted me to go check water at another pasture... the float is giving him a problem and he can't get the parts for that old float... is going to have to get in it to get it all apart it looks like.  So he has been turning it off when he gets it filled and then goes by there every other day... It was down a foot, no cows around anywhere... so I just turned the valve and filled it to the top.  He is talking about moving the cows to another section so can do that over the weekend.  The pastures are dried up.
It just keeps splitting and going just north and staying to the west or developing in the eastern side  of the Blue Ridge mtns...


----------



## Mini Horses

I have known the frustration of watching rain pass on by while needing it badly.  It's especially hard for you with the size herds you have.  Hoping it rains on you soon!!

What a week...a dishwasher and stove!  Maybe you can get a replacement front from manufacturer.   Worth a try.  Suppose the old one you have isn't same size....of course not!

Do you know next chicken swap date?


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ... trying everywhere to get the stove panel... no longer available from mfg..... stove looks like new... but older.... GRRRR... working on looking for something else to fit... have messages out to a couple on ebay that have other parts for this model... and a name to call first of the week as possibility... going to contact some local repair places.... 
My old stove is totally different mfg and about 40 years older!!!!!!
Sure never expected to find both a dishwasher and a stove at the same time... but I am ready to start getting things more organized in the house.  
Problem with this funky shaped kitchen sink is the dishwasher takes up the whole corner to be able to hook up the hoses and be able to have the water discharge... I have never in my life seen a double sink that are at 45 degree angles... really different. Sets in the corner, and if you aren't careful then when you swing the faucet from one to another it will get on the front of the counter where you are standing....so you really have to turn it off every time... Hate it too, they are too small for anything practical.  But that will change whenever I have to redo the counter tops... the formica is "raised up" where water has gotten under it and is going to come apart and peel eventually... I will put in a different sink then... either a "normal " double that is side by side or just a real big single one.  Got to see if the pressure canner would fit in one of the double sinks... thinking I am going to go with one big single...

Still no rain... shows on radar that it is east again of the Blue Ridge mtns....maybe this afternoon???? Some clouds and sun but supposed to get cloudier... 
Need to make some lunch... I am hungry.  Not hauling water right now, hoping that we will get some of the rain but if not in the next day or 2, then I will haul some. 
Looks like tropical "Fred" is going to come in more west and so should get over and up to us by mid week.  
Radar shows you possibly  getting more today...

Poultry swap should be 3rd Sat in Sept... I will check out the dates.

Gotta eat...


----------



## farmerjan

Sitting for a couple minutes.  Then going to do the horse.  
We have had some dark clouds in the south and in the north, some thunder a couple times, some sun.... 20 drops on the deck... then just now sun again but thunder to the east... looks like they are gettin it north in Staunton, and east towards Charlottesville.... 
Radar showing maybe tonight we will get some, but we are still in the area that the heaviest is looking to stay south and more north... seems like we are right in the middle at the dividing line....

Got the spice cabinet upright and will finish getting it cleaned/scrubbed out. Need to get the wedges under it as it leans away from the wall.... typical of an older house... That gives me more room to move around in the kitchen.  Then I can see about getting the kitchen stove inside... and then the cabinet back against the wall that I moved over when I was going to put my bigger older stove in.....the cabinet that was under the little breakfast island that I took out;  with the butcher block top that I  got to put on it , and did the finish on.  That will really help get things to where then I can get around to the cabinets and all in the rest of the kitchen.  Past time to get after it.  

So took a break and now heading out to the horse.  Got to do things in small spurts or I pay for it with the knees...


----------



## farmerjan

Just an update... went and did the horse... thunder and darker..  but more so to the south and east.... you can see it over to the east in the Blue Ridge mtns where the parkway is and the Appalachian Trail.... it is so maddening to see it and feel the dampness in the air and not get anything.  I wish it would just pour down for a bit.... still thundering out there and can see lightning to the south and east also.... 

Checked on the spring at the nurse cow pasture and it is trickling.... barely.  Cattle had just been down to drink, plenty of fresh manure... down to only 6 inches in the trough but everyone was back up in the field.... Going to have to haul at least 100 gal or so tomorrow.... I made sure all the water troughs in the catch pen are under the eves so if it does anything, all the roof run off will go in the troughs.  If it gives the calves even a little to drink uninterrupted by the big cows.... I will probably haul 2 loads tomorrow and fill some of the ones in the pen for the calves to be able to get into.  If I fill  a bunch of them 1/2 full, then if we get anything in the next couple of days, it will just add to it.  Going to have DS take a roll of hay in there... it is getting pretty much eaten down to nothing.  Bull will be coming out in 2 weeks, and a couple of calves getting weaned... but..... there is nothing for them to eat.  Do not want them to start losing weight.... and a few should be calving in Oct too.... 

My POA brother texted me and asked if the 4 of us kids could each contribute $100  towards a months worth of father going to a horse therapy program.  Seems like he is going to some of the senior activities now;  since he does not have to stay at the house with mom being gone.... and a bunch went somewhere and there was a horse there and he was brushing and grooming it and made the comment that he sure wished he could ride again.... SO..... brother was looking into it and said that it would be a nice surprise if we could give him 4 weeks - once a week -  as a surprise early Christmas present.  So I texted him back and said yes... and that I would contribute towards him getting a trip every other week... so he could keep going through til the holidays.  Then my sister said that she could also put in some so he could go for more.... it is like $85 for the session and then having to kick in $15 towards the gas as it is 45 min away....  So if we each kicked in $100 he could go for 4 weeks.  I said I would kick in $200 a month for the next 4 months... through the holidays... so he could go at least every other week... and if sissy can do the same, or if my other brother would also kick in then he could go weekly.  This is what he needs, a reason to get out of the house... and get some strength and muscles working.... there are horse therapy programs here in VA that are for people with disabilities, for all sorts of trauma situations... for people that are crippled...... for even kids with downs syndrome.  My one brother is a little skeptical... says what if he breaks a hip... and I texted him back and said yes there was a risk... but he needed a reason to get out and this will help him with his balance, and build strength, and that I sure would rather be out doing something than sit in a chair the house  doing nothing...and if I die... well it is my time.... 

So brother is getting the info and will let us know about payments or whatever.  I offered to just guarantee it with a cc payment if they want.... or I will send a check monthly or however they want it.  That might use up what I am "saving" .... the difference between my rent and now mortgage payment... but my parents gave up alot for us and although I had to work to support my horse all through school.... they always helped out and encouraged and took us/me to the fairs and horse shows and such.  
My father had horses when he was a kid and was the reason I had horses all my teenage and older years.  As soon as I get these knees fixed;  that is something I want to do again... ride ...... I have given up so much the last 10 years.... and want to have a life again.... I have no intention in going back to things like barrel racing... but I used to love to trail ride and just got too tied up with trying to make a living and the cows and all that. 

Yes they are "hay burners" ;  but we do have the pasture and I could have one without it costing like it does someone that has to buy all the feed etc..... 
Not a priority... but on the back burner....

So ending the day on a positive note... I am sure he will be surprised if we can get it all set up for him.... 

Going to look at the radar again, but the thunder has stopped/gone east.....


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> . thinking I am going to go with one big single...


I traded my divided sink for one large one, and I love it!


farmerjan said:


> So ending the day on a positive note... I am sure he will be surprised if we can get it all set up for him....


That sounds like an awesome plan! I bet it can really help him get active.


----------



## Mini Horses

See if a glass company can cut a new front for your stove.  

The horse programs a good idea for your dad.  They stay with them so not a great deal of fall concern.  It will help balance, etc, Plus lift his spirits greatly!


----------



## Baymule

Horse therapy would be good for your Dad. I agree!


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, even more good news... Found the glass front for the range.... original equipment, says slightly used but very good condition.... ordered it..... YAY.... 
AND we are getting a little bit of rain/showers.... don't think it is much, but it is a start.....and it looks like "Fred" and then "Grace" right behind it are both coming through this side of the state....starting like on Tuesday.... and we will welcome it even if it is in the form of real Thunderstorms......or wind or downpours....

Yes, I think that the horse therapy would be just the ticket for him to get off his duff and want to do things....as well as help his balance and all....

@Finnie , I have had both a big sink and "bigger" divided ones.... I am leaning to the single bigger one too.  The divided ones have some benefits... if I could get a set of divided with a "big one" and then a little bit smaller one next to it... but don't think they make them like that.  I have seen a divided one where one is smaller... but both are too small in my opinion....
What I really would like is my old sink with the drainboard all in one..... it was big enough and there never was any mess from the water dripping... but then there weren't any dishwashers in those days either.... I like to do dishes but it hurts my knees so much right now... and I want to make sure the jars are more "sterile" for the milk.  But I will go back to doing more dishes once I can stand....

Holy cow, it is later than I thought.  I was so excited about finding that glass for the stove that I wasn't paying attention and got doing other stuff on here... Time for bed!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

New.  glass front and some rain!   You're on a roll!

We got rain again.   Looked like it would skip me...big clouds, thunder, whole nine yards...then cleared mostly but came back hard on the back side.  I went to bed, heard it and went to sleep.  Puddles everywhere this morn.   Happy I got some grass cut yesterday...my day off, ya know . But slept well.  Unusual and needed.


----------



## Baymule

That’s great! Glass for the stove AND RAIN!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I checked the rain gauge.... barely enough to register... .05 of an inch.  The good thing is it is mostly cloudy and radar shows more to possibly come through this afternoon.... then more for the rest of the week.  So if we can keep getting some.... and no hot sun, it will help.  But we really do need a good soaking of 2-3 inches to get down into the ground.... Only about 74 out right now and should not get too much higher.... our corn really needs a good long tall drink... of several days....
Sorghum-sudan across the road looks good from the 2 little showers we had... it is good for drier conditions, and it is green and you can see some growth already....

Peaches are ripening on the flats so will be able to maybe get a couple pints.  They are not real big.... but at least the deer didn't get them all. 

I am getting ready to go out and do some mowing... I kept putting it off so the grass didn't burn up to a crisp.  Looks like it will be okay if I do it now and it gets a little drink to stay green.  If it starts to rain all the better while I am mowing...

Put the water on the peach trees this morning.  Was hoping that I wouldn't have to,  but not going to chance them going "backwards" .  If it rains good,  then the ground will be good and wet to be able to continue to soak in more water...

Time for a sandwich and then out to mow.


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> @Finnie , I have had both a big sink and "bigger" divided ones.... I am leaning to the single bigger one too. The divided ones have some benefits... if I could get a set of divided with a "big one" and then a little bit smaller one next to it... but don't think they make them like that. I have seen a divided one where one is smaller... but both are too small in my opinion....


Our divided one was like that, one side smaller and one side bigger, but not big enough. And the annoying part was, the garbage disposal was in the SMALL side! Super annoying if you have a big pot to soak or rinse that has stuff in it that you want to go down the disposer. to soak it and scrape it in the big side, and then carefully dump it into the little side.

The only thing I miss about the divider, and it’s very easy to work around, is that I could suspend my pasta colander over the small side to drain things in it. Now I just have to make sure the sink is empty and clean enough, and just set the colander on the bottom of the sink. I did buy a colander with extending sides, that can fit over the big sink, but I haven’t used it yet because I keep forgetting I have it. 🤦‍♀️ It doesn’t fit where my regular colander goes so I put it in a different place. Going to have to rethink that.

Oh, as far as having a large size sink plus a smaller side, which I think you are right- I did not see any like that on the market. If you have enough room, they do make small stand-alone  sinks for kitchens that have two different prep areas. You could add a separate small sink next to the full size large sink. But that would probably also require extra plumbing and faucets. Who knows, maybe there is a company that could custom make a big and small divided sink like you want, that might not cost as much as all the extra plumbing etc. (But my guess is, it would be pricey either way.)


----------



## Margali

Finnie said:


> Our divided one was like that, one side smaller and one side bigger, but not big enough. And the annoying part was, the garbage disposal was in the SMALL side! Super annoying if you have a big pot to soak or rinse that has stuff in it that you want to go down the disposer. to soak it and scrape it in the big side, and then carefully dump it into the little side.
> 
> The only thing I miss about the divider, and it’s very easy to work around, is that I could suspend my pasta colander over the small side to drain things in it. Now I just have to make sure the sink is empty and clean enough, and just set the colander on the bottom of the sink. I did buy a colander with extending sides, that can fit over the big sink, but I haven’t used it yet because I keep forgetting I have it. 🤦‍♀️ It doesn’t fit where my regular colander goes so I put it in a different place. Going to have to rethink that.
> 
> Oh, as far as having a large size sink plus a smaller side, which I think you are right- I did not see any like that on the market. If you have enough room, they do make small stand-alone  sinks for kitchens that have two different prep areas. You could add a separate small sink next to the full size large sink. But that would probably also require extra plumbing and faucets. Who knows, maybe there is a company that could custom make a big and small divided sink like you want, that might not cost as much as all the extra plumbing etc. (But my guess is, it would be pricey either way.)


Maybe I'm crazy but what about a plastic wash basin that occupied one side with a drain bulkhead that fit into main drain? You could use the small basin with rubber plug or lift out to use entire big sink.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> but at least the deer didn't get them all.


Congrats!!! 😁  Always "next year".

I'm getting your rain again.   Sorry!


----------



## farmerjan

In for the night.  I got on the mower and did the lawn... the sun came out.  It never got above 78 so at least not sweltering.   I will take the weed eater out tomorrow if it is not raining and work around the front porch and the deck in the back... it is way overgrown.  

No more rain all day.  Maybe tonight??? Radar shows some coming directly from the south.... ahead of the tropical "Fred" rain coming up through on Tuesday/Wednesday.  Hope we get it all.  I will NOT complain if we get several inches... There has been some flooding south of here where they got several pop ups that just sorta sat on them.  @Mini Horses is getting PLENTY over on the coast.  The farm where my cows are..... 60 miles north.... texted me and said they have gotten 2 inches in the last 24 hours.... they had gotten a little bit but were pretty dry before that too.... not quite as dry as us but dry.  We might get lucky this eve/night.  SURE HOPE SO.....

Think I am going with DS to dr appt and then Rural King in the morning.  Have to meet him at 6 a.m.   1 1/2 hours down there in Blacksburg VA. Normally we get back around noon.  
Neighbor texted and said she has more yellow squash to give away so I will go get it tomorrow.... and take her a chicken or 2.  
Did not haul water today, it is barely holding it's own... will see about tomorrow.  Hoping that there will be some rain and that the spring will come on again.... but want to get DS to take a roll of hay in there.  

Need a shower and wash my hair.  Figure out something to eat.  Do some dishes and finish getting the "spices-baking supplies cupboard" all cleaned and leveled and the shelves put in it... Everything will not get done but on the list to work at. 
 Waiting to hear back from 2 farms for this week.... did hear from one that had not answered me and they are set up for Saturday afternoon when the owner milks.... he knows the cows so don't have to struggle to get the numbers as they come in the door.  Long day though... 250 +/- cows, and I have to set up 12 meters.  

Time for some supper....


----------



## Baymule

Hoping that you get rain!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Something for people to check out.


Falsehoods

I have a double sink, each side is about 17" square. Left side 12" deep, right side 8". Late 30's I think, porcelain on  cast iron, wall hung with legs in the front. Came with the house. Maybe you can find something at a salvage place.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> What I really would like is my old sink with the drainboard all in one..... it was big enough and there never was any mess from the water dripping...


Those are European style sinks and I have seen them in the Ikea catalog.  Although I am not sure when I saw them. You might also find one in a commercial kitchen store - usually made of stainless steel for commercial installation.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Bruce , that is somewhat like my old sink... but mine only had one big sink with the  drainboards on both sides...Mine sat on a cabinet that i had made custom for it... but my Grandmother's house had one similar to yours that hung on the wall with legs on the front.  She made a "curtain" to go across in front... and kept her "garbages underneath... one for paper/burnables, one for non burnables...
I HATE Stainless steel sinks and appliances.  I am way too old fashioned and like the white porcelain...... and whenever I get this kitchen sink out, the new one will be white "porcelain" or something similar....oh well, a future project.

Could not get to sleep last night, the left knee (supposedly the better one) hurt every position I tried.  Finally drifted off, only to have the alarm go off at 4:45 so I could go meet DS at 6.  Good thing because I did not hear it right off and didn't get up until 5:10..... I was there on time... 
We had a smidgeon of a shower about 1-1:30 a.m.   but it was barely enough to cover the bottom of the rain gauge when I got home and checked it this afternoon.    .  It had seemed so promising.  Hit a few little showers going down....  DS did the dr appt then we went to the place where he had ordered his steel... and we left the trailer to get it loaded with the GF steel carport with storage on one end that she had DS order.  Good thing that he ordered all that back several months ago... remember that the guy gave him like a week's guarantee on the prices????
Well, the same carport building that cost her around 5500... would cost 9200 at today's prices... 4 months later it is 4,000 more...... HOLY COW...... 
So we went to Rural King and did some looking... got some things that were needed.... I found some bleach for my farmer that was looking for it... he cuts it with water and uses it as a pre-dip for the cow's udders... so managed to get him 9 gallons of 3%  at a special sale price of $.99..... then got him 5 cases of 6 gallons of the 6% at 2.39 ... he was thrilled when I called him and asked if he wanted me to get it and told him about the 6%... then when I found they had some of the 3% I knew that he would take it... so that was a bonus.  
Not that I needed them, but they were out of canning lids again/still.... and very very few cases of pints and jelly jars.  I did get a gal each of white vinegar and AC vinegar.... 1.79 and 2.39 and they were 2.59 and 3.29 the last I saw them near home.  
We left and went back and they had the metal all together.... they make it there with the color paint infused into it or whatever... and so they got is all bundled up and got it loaded finally.  Then DS and I stopped at a local BBQ place to eat and came on home.  We hit a couple of 20 sprinkle showers but really nothing.  And of course the sun was out up here....
People that we rent from texted me and wanted to know if I wanted more squash again... so I took her a couple of chickens then we got in a discussion  about the covid vaccine... They are GUNG HO and basically told me that I did not know what I was talking about when I said it was not a true vaccine... she is looking forward to getting her booster shot (3rd shot) ... and that if everyone would get the vaccine, that then there would not be anyone for it to move to to mutate and it would be eradicated.... yet they could not see that it has not worked with the flu.... and basically was blaming people like me who did not get the vaccine... and people who had covid, that their immunity has not been proven to be as good as the vaccine..... 

 yet the vaccinated people are the sicker ones....  she went on about how they have friend in Ghana or somewhere and they (husband & wife) have both had it twice... they are doctors or something... and they came to the US (citizens working over there)  specifically to get the vaccine and their 12 year old got it and as soon as their 10 yr olds can get it they will spend the thousands of dollars to fly back and get it for them....

She is a fanatic about it... I finally just shut up and let her talk and then had to leave... to each their own.... she is the one that bitched about there was too much grass, and now the pastures are burning up... too many cows....
Complained loud and long about the deer in the garden and all they have eaten and destroyed and she is so discouraged because they ate nearly all the peaches off the trees this year there.... At least they are not against hunting.... but did not get a damage permit this year so the deer have not been discouraged.... talking about maybe having to have an outside dog.... one of those "big ones" ... 
She hadn't gone anywhere for nearly all last year, had groceries done to pickup at store stuff... and she won't go anywhere without a mask.... was about 10-15 ft away from me so said it would be pretty safe to not wear the mask in the yard since she was more than 6 feet away from me.... it would devastate her if she were to somehow give something to someone and they got sick.....

Then the neighbor next to DS's house said that they had all kinds of stuff in the garden, and for DS to tell me to come get some stuff....passed it on through DS when he was doing the chickens there.  So... In the meantime I thought I might try to do a little weed eating so went in the shed to get weed eater and noticed the battery light was not on , on the charger... checked and NO POWER at any of the receptacles.... checked the freezers and they were off but it must have just happened since the stuff was still frozen.... Called DS since it didn't make sense that I had lights but no power at the receptacles .  He was just leaving his house so came by... turns out it is a fuse in the box out there.  I will get one in the morning... leaving everything shut.... I normally do check them at least 2-3 times a week to be on the safe side....that could have been a disaster.  They should be fine if I go get one first thing.... 
Anyway, averted a real mess.....  so I went to the neighbor's and got a 5 gallon bucket of green beans and a few tomatoes... they have a ton but they said they were going to pick in the morning and make juice and I said a 1/2 dozen was great for now... I have a busy day tomorrow... and would come by again on wed for a few things.... got 2 cantaloupes but they have alot that were getting soft spots and rotting.... I got 2 and will see.  I put the green beans in a big plastic bag in the cooler chest and put ice in there to keep them cool... won't get to them until Wednesday.  he just loves to grow a garden... he and his gf have tons of stuff already put up... but there is alot of waste....they do give alot away to people too.  

I also went by and talked to the owner at the butcher shop and got it all decided on for the cutting... They will do it either Thursday or Friday and I will go pick it up Monday  afternoon.  They kill on Monday mornings and said that he should be done sometime after noon.  I will call and go get it.  

Tomorrow morning is PT @ 8 a.m..... then take the bleach to the farm since I will be part way there...  make sure I get the fuse and get it in hopefully before I go to PT as I think the farm bureau here opens up at 7...  and then start up one freezer at a time so they don't overload it too fast....plug in the 2nd freezer when I get back so I can load the meters and bottles to go test.   
 Yeah on top of everything I had 3 farms get back to me today... miracles never cease...... and one wanted Thursday, one wants next week and then the 3rd one wanted to know what I had available this week..... so I texted them and said tomorrow, Tuesday.... so they said that would work....That will space them out Tues/Thurs/Sat.... I will be sore but better than back to back.....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, posted that before I erased something like I have in the past....

So I went from an open wide week, to being fairly scheduled.... but that is okay.  

We decided to ship cattle next Friday.... 27th.  Have those heifers and few steer calves that need to come off the pregnant cows... so will ship what we need and wean the rest... probably take one trailer load....This week is the county fair north of us... and there most likely won't be many at the sale as many of them support the fair and have kids/grandkids/neighbor kids/ etc there....... and 2 buyers are not going to be there this friday either.... So I have to get the calves coming into the catch pen at the nurse cow field... so I can get them caught up next week... So if we do not get any rain.... that they keep saying we are going to get from "fred".... then I will haul some water on Wednesday to put in the troughs in the catch pen and take and feed some hay to them along with some grain and see if I can get them coming in the next few days.  Still have 1  big bull calf in there... that I couldn't get in the last time... and a couple of small ones.  The big one needs to be worked.... and there are 2 or 3 nutty heifers in there that need to get sold too.... the next few days I am going to be busy making sure they are matched so I know which ones belong to ; so will know which are mine and which are his.  Also going to catch the 4 heifers he put in there to be bred, and they will get moved to the big pasture I was bush hogging at... they are either bred now to this bull or tough sh!t.... don't need them here and if they turn up not bred or short bred ( there is a bull at that pasture too)... there is a good chance they will get sold.  They need to be bred to calve in the spring... if not then they need to go ... been holding them too long for them to not calve next spring.  There is no reason they are not bred to this bull.... and this will get them off this pasture and get them out there... and they will get preg checked with that group late this fall.  

So have a long list of things to do.... and testing some good sized herds.... 160, 200, 250 in that order.....

Got my list for tomorrow so going in to get a shower and see if I can get a better nights sleep.  Will get up by 6 to be at  FB at 7 to get the fuse if they have it... swing by here and put it in on the way to PT.....go down the list and do what needs to be done.  I will put all the bottles in the trays tonight after I get my shower... so they are ready to go tomorrow.  

Ate a tomato sandwich for supper... YUMMM....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, long day..... BUT.... we have gotten some rain.  Not alot, but I did get pretty wet getting stuff out of the car into the house when I got home...and it is still raining very lightly.  This is from Tropical storm "Fred"... it is mostly staying to the west of us here... they are getting some real rain in WVA... and it is traveling mostly straight north... wish it would veer over this way about 50 miles... but we will take any we can get.  It was about dark when I got home so will look at the rain gauge tomorrow. 

Got up early and went to farm bureau to find out they don't open til 7:30... so just went to PT.  He had me aching.... but I know it is really for my own good to try to keep me somewhat mobile and limber.... left there and went to Lowe's and got the fuses.... went from there to the farm and dropped off the bleach for them... He was really appreciative of it.  Went from there and came down by the Food Lion groc store to see if I could get frozen Lemonade.... NOPE they don't have it either.... picked up a few other things while I was there....came home.
 Put the fuse in and turned on one freezer, let it run for a little bit, plugged in the next one.... and then a half hour later did the third one.   DS said I probably should only have 2 on the line but I need the third one in there for the overflow of the chickens and the beef I'm picking up next week.  Hopefully they will not all kick on at once... figure that must've been what happened...
  Unloaded groc, made sandwiches (roast beef I got on sale) for lunch .  Then loaded the meters and hoses, got the bottles and headed for the farm where I pick up the couple of samples (where I get milk)  and the info on the cows and went to the bigger farm to test.  Set up the meters, and got everything ready and then we milked/tested.  They were down in cow numbers a bit;  had a few problems lost a couple cows to freak stuff, and sold some open ones not milking a whole bunch.... got done, did the computer work... wash cycles all got done , and I pulled the stuff off the lines and came home.
Got the samples in the house, and checked the freezers and everything is running like it should.  I did get a few extra fuses and I got the heavy duty ones that said they were for lines where there were refridgerators or freezers or workshop  tools that  draw more heavily on start up. 
Luckily I normally check them twice a week anyway... but I will be a little more diligent... like every other day at least.... especially in the heat. 
I may go on and replace the smaller freezer here in the house with another big one like I got new when I moved here.... more storage and more efficient....Maybe in the spring... going to watch the prices though... with everything going up, I might do it sooner rather than later....just in the back of my mind.... Part of it is that if he kills another beef and only has a half sold, then he could store the rest and sell some beef on the side to family/friends too.... can't get an appt with the USDA place, but we have 1 scheduled in Nov and 2 in December....think he has at least 1 & 1/2 sold anyway....

Came in and got a shower and out of the wet clothes.  Dumped the shirt in the washer as it was dripping...jeans hanging to dry... will see what all needs washing tomorrow and will at least put them in to soak.... I will be testing Thursday again... so won't hurt to soak some stuff and then wash those barn clothes together and hang Friday.  The farm I was at this eve uses iodine so everything smells like cowsh!t and iodine.... hate to smell that hanging around too long... soaking will keep them from getting smelling mildewy  ... and will get most of the cow manure and iodine out .....

Ate a tomato sandwich for dinner.... knees are telling me enough... and I am tired;  so heading to bed.


----------



## Baymule

So glad you are getting rain! Smart idea to get extra fuses. You gotta be tired after today! Get some rest.


----------



## farmerjan

Up and going.  Checked the rain gauge and we only got 1/2 inch.  Granted, it was nice and easy and every drop soaked in.  I was disappointed to not see more... but we will take every drop we can get.  It is passing through and we won't get much more. But there are still more pop ups and with the forecast for the next few days, we have continued chances every day.  Maybe we will get lucky and get some from the popups that other people were getting last week. 

Been looking at alternative sites as I am very upset at the way things are going.  From what I thought was a fairly fair and open group... discussing things that we didn't agree on but that we were still able to put forth our opinions... and if you don't agree then you can just say so, or just ignore the person/thread... but to have things locked because someone "complained" ...... if there was real name calling, real hurtful things being said, then I could see censoring the poster... but to have a thread locked because some one did not agree with several of the posters and then blatantly put down those of us with different opinions.... and when some of us had a rebuttal... and we were more polite with not putting people down but said that they were entitled to their opinion but that there were other sources that had been looked at and that several of us had done some serious due diligence to come to a different opinion.... and that the dissenting poster was entitled to their own opinion but that several of us were of a different opinion.... has made me really wonder if there is only one allowed opinion on here.   There were lots of references for people to go check... you are free to do so and believe or not.... but the more information you acquire, the better informed a person is... to blatantly suggest that the multitude of  articles and studies and doctors and researchers is all "mis-information" and posted by people who are only getting their information from Youtube "know nothing people".... that the ONLY right opinion is what the poster says with narrow one sided outlook that has been preached to the public by the current  administration.... listen to everything and from all sides.  But that does not seem to be allowable.  

I have enjoyed meeting so many on here.  I hope that I have helped some with my experiences.  And everyone knows that I am not a goat person... but still enjoy all that post about any and all their animals.  I am outspoken and sometimes blunt.... but I am not going to tell you that your beliefs are wrong.... I am going to maybe disagree and may say so,  but I will still not CENSOR your right to say what you think.  If I don't like it, it is my choice to not listen, to not follow what you say.  If I really disagree, then I can chose to ignore you.  But I will not tell you that you cannot say it... or go crying to the higher ups about getting my feelings hurt over something you said.  Until you directly attack me.....and I will defend and attack back....  I do not ask others to fight my battles and will take my licks as they come.  

Time to get some things done here at the house.


----------



## farmerjan

recent video done by an icu nurse on Rumble.... basically consolidates everything that I have looked up and referenced in the last 18 months of insanity.... on the Sebastian Gorka interview.  August 12,2021 America First
rumble.com/vl2uxz-icu-nurse-you-are-being-lied-to-about-covid

The senate hearing she is referring to when Dr. Pierre Kory addressed them I watched.  It was so disheartening because the man was practically in tears trying to get them to understand that it was so important for them to look at the studies and the success rates and that it was such an easy to obtain and use treatment.    And the needless deaths that will occur... if it is ignored...
And today they are saying that about 8 months to need a booster.... and Dr Robert Malone that invented this mrna "vaccine " is saying that he tried to warn of the potential problems that are now starting to show up....


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> Been looking at alternative sites as I am very upset at the way things are going. From what I thought was a fairly fair and open group... discussing things that we didn't agree on but that we were still able to put forth our opinions... and if you don't agree then you can just say so, or just ignore the person/thread... but to have things locked because someone "complained" ......


Did something happen while I have been off line???

Haven't been on for a couple of days.


----------



## farmerjan

Booster now approved for Mid Sept...... and if you read the Natural News you will see where there are articles about some of the expected problems as this mrna gets into organs......


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Booster now approved for Mid Sept...... and if you read the Natural News you will see where there are articles about some of the expected problems as this mrna gets into organs......


I read it. I am horrified. Deeply, deeply horrified. A link is not included, don't want your journal to get shut down.


----------



## caprines.n.me

farmerjan said:


> and if you read the Natural News


Many, many people do not believe Natural News is a credible website. 









						Mike Adams Is Building an Alternate Reality Online
					

If there is a Wonderland filled with health scares, monsters, and miraculous concoctions, Mike Adams is building it. And its looking-glass is the Internet. Much has been written recently about online “echo chambers”: the idea that we are catered to on the Internet with sites and recommendations...



					www.mcgill.ca
				












						Facebook’s war against one of the internet’s worst conspiracy sites
					

Facebook has banned this conspiracy site twice. But its content can still sneak back on.




					www.vox.com
				












						Don't believe anything you read at Natural News
					

Don't be taken in: This site sometimes plays to green sympathies, but it's full of untrustworthy information and outright conspiracy theories.




					grist.org


----------



## farmerjan

@caprines.n.me ;  Maybe Natural News is not a credible website in your eyes... but I am not just relying on it.  I have been reading medical journals, credible medical journals that publish papers and reports from researchers and doctors with more degrees and letters behind their names than I can imagine their brains and minds capable of.... and finding more and more reports by dozens of doctors and collaborated efforts to get out that this whole "vaccine" push is not safe.  Go from the articles in Natural News, and several other sites that I am sure you also consider not credible,   and then track down the different medical journals and the constantly suppressed info that is coming out.  The doctor in Canada that has been doing alot of research on the patients that he gave the vaccine to in his practice... and the continuing problems that they are having and his studies to find these micro clots that over 60% of the vaccinated patients have developed... and he gave the shots to something like 600 or 900 patients... there are reports coming in from all over.... Try the new report of the huge number of Israeli's that have had adverse effects and the huge number of deaths and blood clots...

As for facebook, that is a site of .......  For a group that was supposed to represent the public, it is as one sided as anything I have seen. 

Believe what you want.  I am going to continue to study any and every study that I can find.  The fact that NOT ONE of the "officials" will even talk about natural immunity that people, that have had the virus already, is in my book the number one reason to doubt anything else that they say.

Perhaps if you feel that I am so far "off" and that I am blind to the "truth" being espoused  by facebook, then you should not be following my journal.  Facebook is so one sided that it will not allow any opinion except the one that is approved by the owner.  It is not an open forum. 

Give me one that will print/report any and all opinions... If I agree fine, if I don't that is fine too.  But to not allow any dissenting opinion or other reports is the one that is not allowing me to make my own opinion because they want to control the thoughts and opinions of the readers.  

I will not take a "vaccine" that is not truly a vaccine.  I will not have something rammed down my throat/stuck in my arm,  with little or no proof.  I will not take something, that was supposed to prevent and then changed, to mitigate the serious effects, of a virus that can be treated with some very easily taken and available drugs.  I will not sit and watch as doctors that say they can give you help, get threatened with their livelihoods for wanting to do as they were sworn to do... first off to do no harm, and secondly, to give someone help and treatment for a condition that they have gone to the doctor for.  I will not sit and have some "authority" tell me what is best for me when they have not given me any reason to believe them... and who will not give me the decency of having common sense to look at the situation and make an intelligent decision for myself. I will continue to read all I can find on this... and the more I read and think about, I know that there is more to this than just a virus that is devastating to the public.


----------



## Ridgetop

You all know that they had a 1 baby per couple restriction for over a generation.  Disobedient women who got pregnant with second children were dragged into hospital and aborted.  Doctors killed babies even as the woman went into full term labor.    Then suddenly the Chinese government realized they had twice as many elderly to support with half as many younger people to do the supporting.  Not to mention the ratio of men to women became 2:1 because in Chinese tradition the eldest son assumes responsibility for the elderly parents.  Daughters must help their husband care for _his _parents.  Couples would abort daughters since they wanted their one child to be a boy to care for them in their old age.  

I personally think that this virus was originally made in Wuhan so the Chinese could rid themselves of their elderly and sick population.  I believe that it accidentally escaped before an antidote or vaccine could be developed.  The Chinese meant to release it on their own population to eradicate the elderly and seriously ill they had to care for. Then they would have released it on the rest of the world with only China having the vaccine and antidote.  

As it turned out, the accidental escape of the virus ruined that plan.  However they tried to turn it to their own favor by encouraging exposed Chinese workers and students to go abroad while simultaneously closing the rest of China to any travelers from Wuhan.  The fact that they would not allow travelers from Wuhan anywhere in the rest of China but encouraged them to fly to other countries tells me that they knew the risk of this virus.  

While others may think I have been reading too many thriller stories, this explanation fits the beginning of the Wuhan virus worldwide pandemic.  The complicity of the WHO (who are in the pockets of the Chinese) also fits.  As does the pre-pandemic Chinese buying frenzy of masks and PPEs.  

If Trump had not been president we would have been in a much worse place.  In fact if all those NY people sent to nursing homes had just been sent to the naval hospital ship sitting practically empty in NY harbor, they would not have infected so many others.  When Trump tweeted about the early cure and malaria drug he was being given the liberal controlled networks tried to silence him.  Many cures were banned just because Trump spoke about them. Whether you like him or not Trump hatred by the liberals and press contributed to many people dying that did not have to.

I guess I will be banned now too.  Going to buy coffee and more toilet paper now.


----------



## caprines.n.me

farmerjan said:


> Perhaps if you feel that I am so far "off" and that I am blind to the "truth" being espoused by facebook, then you should not be following my journal. Facebook is so one sided that it will not allow any opinion except the one that is approved by the owner. It is not an open forum.


Take a deep breath and chill, lol.  All I did was post a few links.  I have no opinion as to whether  you are "off" or "blind." Simply trying, like you, to spread some enlightenment.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, sorry @caprines.n.me .... taking a deep breath....


----------



## farmerjan

Just got home a little bit ago from testing the 200 cow herd.  It went okay... I do find that after about 2 hours the knees start to really get "mad" at me.... it takes about 3 hours here to milk... not counting the set up and tear down of the meters and all.  Oh well, surviving it....
The very best thing... it started out sunny and got muggy real quick... but then clouded up.  Then at the farm it started to rain a real light gentle rain about half way through and continued for most of the rest of the time.  Very gentle but at least it was rain.  I got the meters all in the car; done with computer work and all; and left and hit a few very light sprinkle type rain on the way home.  Seems like they got a little more here... there was nearly .45 inches in the rain gauge.... so we have had right at a smidgen over .9..... (9 tenths)  in the last 2 days.... YAY.  Possibility of some more overnight and tomorrow.... Thank you .

It will sure help..... and not being so doggone hot in between would be a bonus.... it hit 90 today before the clouds covered the sky. 

So, got the samples in the house, and will pack tomorrow.  Need a shower and wash my hair... cows were "loose" and got splattered a couple times pretty good.  Clothes will all go in the wash. 

Going in to make a couple tomato sandwiches for supper.... I try to not overdo it so they don't aggravate my system.  Sometimes I have eaten just them for several meals and then I think they just are too acidic all at once.... It has been working out to eat them once a day. 

Hope tomorrow to finish getting the "spice" cabinet all set up and start getting the stuff in it.  I am going to go buy some more spices in the bulk size containers and possibly repackage in smaller vacuum packages for freshness.  Got the ww flour that I bought a couple weeks ago in the freezer and of course it was gone the next time I got there... should have gotten more.  But I will get some white and freeze too to keep the bugs out.  I don't have a "mill" ; to get and keep the wheat berries and since I don't eat alot of bread, I am not panicking over that.... besides I can probably get some at the grist mill I used to work at.  I am on good terms with the new owner....might be able to trade off some chickens if it comes to that;  although they are quite well off financially.....this is something that he just wanted to do to get out in the country and the mill was available... they are nice enough people.   As soon as I get the beef in the freezer so I see how much room I (don't) have left over.  Still have one whole shelf of DS pork/ham steaks /bacon in there...

I am concerned about the supply of some stuff too.  Staples like coffee, sugar, chocolate, flour;   I came across some of the active dried yeast in the individual packages ... they come in the strip of 3 pkgs... and they were 3 strips for 1.00.... normally 2/1.00;  this at the discount Sharp Shopper.... they are like .79 to .99 a strip of 3 at the grocery store..... I got a bunch and will stick them in the freezer too.... trying to think of things that I would really miss if it comes to shortages.  I am hearing rumbles about more and more things being in short supply.... would like to have plenty put back.... I am not going crazy and panic buying.... but pick up an extra package or 2 of stuff every time I go to the store...... I am not a coffee drinker but think I will put some back too.... never know if I might want some to trade off,  or DS or a neighbor needing some. 
I have never seen the shortages of things, and the big empty gaps in shelves,  like in the past year or so.... I keep thinking of some of the places where they face this all the time.... and it really bothers me.  Maybe I am going overboard... but things that will keep mostly indefinitely.... it just seems to me to have plenty in reserve.   Not live week to week all the time.  And I am not big on alot of convenience type food....frozen meals etc..... although I do get some on occasion for easy to make stuff on days I work... especially in the winter/colder weather and I can put something in the oven while I get a shower and warmed/cleaned up and then it is ready.  But maybe now I will have more incentive to cook more here too.... sure got plenty in the freezers in the way of meat. 

Peaches are about ripe in the couple of flats I spread them out in so will probably freeze them up for now.  Won't make but a couple pints of slices since they are small.... but they are mine not the deer's..... got to go check the rest again. 

Freezers are fine in the shed with the fuse replacement... I check to make sure they are running/frozen everyday....

Guess that's it for the evening.  Going to get my smelly dirty clothes off and get cleaned up and sit and eat my tomato sandwiches ...


----------



## Mini Horses

Woohoo...both of us busy from work!  It always pops up to high gear when there are other things to do.   You have peaches, I got pears...traded for a doz jar lids.   😁 Still need to check with neighbor, a few houses up,  about their pear tree.  🍐 Would be nice to have a few jars on hand this winter.  

Looks like you may get a little rain....?   Hope you do.  We're getting more late  tonight.   Might screw up goat auction for tomorrow.   Never know until it's happening.  Only a few bucklings to sell.   Could wait until next month when the last few will be ready.   Not a big issue really, they'll get gone one of those days.

I can SURE see fences now...those goats have eaten vines big time!!  Honesuckle was taking over in a few sections.  Now I can go cut the base  of vines and let them die back.  Been so darned hot I haven't attempted to fence more...plus work is jamming!   Little slower coming up, cooler temps and fence already bought.  Looks promising.  

Marked 3rd sat in Sept on calendar!  Visit you at swap.   Can't believe it's almost September already!!  This year has flown by.


----------



## Baymule

I’m tired of fighting fence lines. We’re thinking of hiring a neighbor to spray them for us. We are not winning the battle. Twice a year we are cleaning fence row and I’m just tired of it.


----------



## farmerjan

Need a couple of goats @Baymule ????.  At least you have the fences to keep them in.

Slow going this morning.  I did check the rain gauge and we did get another .15 inch last night... so just over a full inch in the last 3 days...It is thundering to the west and the sky is very dark.  Hoping it comes this way... even a hard thunderstorm would not be unwelcome.  Last night in Roanoke, about 50-70 miles south of me... they got about 2-3 inches in about 2 hours... roads in the city flooded as the drains did not handle it.  Lots of pictures of roads flooded and overwhelmed by the fast rain.  

Was going to go to town to the stockyard and watch prices, but just decided to stay here.  Have to take the samples down to the business where I leave them for UPS sometime before 4:30.  

Eating a sandwich for lunch then going to get back to doing some stuff. 

The Poultry Swap at Gilmanor farm, near Richmond, VA;   is on Sept 18th.  "Starts at 8 a.m."  but there are people there from before daylight... and by noon 90% of the stuff is sold... Going to meet with @Mini Horses again this fall... any other people/members want to come... we can meet up for a lunch gab fest....and you can come and look and buy more breeds/varieties/species for your farms!!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

By - Don't your sheep clear the fence lines?  Try putting s couple of them in where you want the fences cleared and don't feed them.  They should clear the fences.  Maybe use the wethers (bottle babies) for that?


----------



## Ridgetop

Heard on the news last night that some people waiting for transplants were being removed from transplant lists if they didn't get Covid vaccine.  One guy's doctor told him NOT to get it and he knows he will die now since they ignored the doctors letter and removed him from transplant list!

Better get in for your knee replacements fast!


----------



## farmerjan

Doctor said not to get the covid shot anytime near the surgery if I was thinking about it.  In fact when he asked if I had gotten it,  I said, no, and that I had no intention of getting it.  He said that was fine.  I imagine he is trying to not say anything else one way or another.  
Yeah, I am hoping that this will come soon.... unless they shut down elective surgeries ;  which I have heard they have done in SC.... don't know if that is true.   May not be able to go into the allowed rehab center if they require it... Will find out more when I go for the CAT scan on the knees and all the blood work, end of Sept.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope you can get surgery.


----------



## farmerjan

Got my glass door panel a little bit ago.... GOD BLESS the guy who had it and sent it and it was well packed and all in one piece.  Going to see about getting it in the door....

Think I might try dehydrating the peaches... going to get the Fruit Fresh tomorrow.... Once I get the stove door fixed, and in the house, then I will be able to do some canning too.... But I will be gone for 6-7 hours tomorrow for testing so it will have to wait....

And CDC has put out that there is concerning evidence about people that have gotten vaccinated early and that it looks like they are risk for increased disease.... just heard it on the radio by a woman putting out a statement from the CDC.... can't find anything on it yet....but the announcement also said that people were showing that the protection that the vaccine was supposed to offer has proven to not be as reliable as it was said to be.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> unless they shut down elective surgeries ; which I have heard they have done in SC.... don't know if that is true.


With good reason:

Lexington Medical Center, which reported a record-high number of COVID-19 patients this week, has temporarily closed its outpatient surgery center in Irmo and sent some of its nurses to care for patients in the hospital’s overwhelmed intensive care unit, hospital officials said.


----------



## farmerjan

Went and tested this afternoon.  They are milking more cows than ever... going through the parlor... 255 through the parlor... I ache.... the last hour was not fun.  Then had computer issues, AGAIN.... have these weird pain in the butt issues with the billing not getting updated when you update the whole  herd info.... When I imported his herd into my computer as I normally do;  so he doesn't have to take the tower home since there is no internet connection there...it wouldn't let me do what I needed to do to close it out by requiring the billing update... so rather than do the milk weight input on mine... I just exported it back to his and did everything on his computer....and then he was taking it home with him this evening and going to do the update on the billing, and put in some identification infor he was missing on some of the newly calved heifers... and I sorta talked him through it and and wrote a "cheat sheet" on how to do the closeout... and told him to call me if he needed to .... hopefully he can do it on his own...  I was at least able to print the racking list of all the samples in order to pack....

Came down through a couple mile stretch that it must have rained pretty good... roads wet, big puddles everywhere... Got close here and nothing.  But just 5 minutes ago, it was thundering & lightning and it just started to really rain a good hard shower.  Hope it lasts a bit.... YAY
   

Going to take a shower, wash off the cow manure and put sweaty dirty clothes in the washer.... run them through and  soak with the other jeans and then hang tomorrow... slight chance but not much... I don't care if they get rain water rinsed for 2 days....

Forgot to stop and get the fruit fresh, so will run down to the store in the morning... would rather the peaches don't get too dark while drying... Gotta stop and check the other ones out tomorrow... I will take the truck since I drive in the real tall grass/weeds in between the rows of trees.  I did the horse on the way home.....done for the night.


----------



## Mini Horses

I hope it just poured for you!!  Pastures are key for your numbers.   We've just been blessed with so much, so often....it's boots every morning or soaked feet.   Tried to mow late yesterday and just too wet.  Hadn't even rained.    Sadly some of the corn fields In the area will have poor production with no rain at right times, depending on planting dates.

Does the "milking computer" get used just for that?   I know some groups have various units in the field with their reps that are set up for "their" use.      I take my own tablet for my job but use it for info and reporting the work order questions and pictures.  Many use their smart phone and appropriate app.....a little different from one on my tablet.   We have some jobs that require we scan products, I just don't do any of those.

I'm impressed that there is a farm who is expanding herd size.   So many are going in opposite direction, or just selling out.   Are they required to test on some specific periodic basis?   Would think so, to meet food chain requirements.

They tried to kill me last week with work!   But I'm tough and still kicking.      didn't make it to the goat auction yesterday.  Couldn't get it all together to round up, load, etc.  Another one next month!  So will get all of them repositioned in places to feed up and load easily during the week before.   Gonna sell a couple of the does I've kept from last yr and a couple from this spring.  Want to just cut numbers for a while.....reorganize me.  😁   I have to get two fields roughed and seeded for some winter green.  I need some time to do that and it needs to be very soon!  🤔  we all have time problems.


----------



## farmerjan

Morning.  Sunny, not as humid right now...
@Mini Horses ;  it didn't "pour" but it rained real good for a bit.  Then got some more lightning but you could tell it was moving off...  Still, the rain gauge had .4 inch in it this morning so that was REALLY REALLY GREAT   .  Hopefully this will keep me from having to worry about the spring at the nurse cow pasture.  Need to get several of them out of there... hopefully this week or by next weekend... the 4 that should be well along bred... and maybe a couple of others..... and get the ones out that will go to the sale on Friday.  

 One of my farmer's texted me and took his holstein steers to the once a month holstein feeder sale and said that they brought between .95 and 1.05 for him ... in the 9 wts... so I really hope the other farmer that took a few to the local sale a couple weeks ago and got in the .70 range, took the rest of his up to this sale as he was talking about doing. 
Maybe next time he will listen when I suggest that he sell them sooner, even when he had grass at the time, because when it got dry he used up the grass way too soon.  Better to have some extra grass long into the  colder months for them to pick through than to use it all up because it got dry....

Woke up about 4 and was aching from the day yesterday so took a couple tylenol and went back to sleep and didn't get up until after 8... but I don't hurt so bad now.  Late for me to get up and going.  I am taking it easy though.  I got one load of clothes done washing and put a 2nd load in so I can go out and hang both at once.   I picked up a new 50' length of clothesline the other day when I was in Lowe's getting the fuses... I had a thinner cotton covered one that broke several times..and a little bit thicker one that was poly of something that has done better... so got one like that.  I  was cramped to hang more than 2 loads  with only the 50' so am now back to having a total of about 100 ft.  

Got several things on the list for today... hope I can get some of them done.  Will depend on the knees how much standing I can do....


----------



## farmerjan

Got the cabinet leveled up and shelves in the house to get wiped/cleaned off to put in.  Took a "few minutes sit down break".  I had to get a pillow to kneel on and then of course, had trouble getting back up.... my mobility is getting less and less so I sure hope this surgery is going to happen. 
Want to get stuff moved in the kitchen so the stove can come in.   Gotta move the portable dishwasher out of the way so I can move the cabinet,  that will fit back next to the stove, so it will be out of the way.  I took the door off the stove so I can put the panel in it.  That is next on the list.  
Have to go take some feed up to the nurse cow field and see if the calves will come in.....


----------



## Mini Horses

This may be something you already do but, put a chair next to where you have to get down.  Then you have something to help you get back up by holding onto,  pulling up, etc.   You already have a walker from the ankle job?   If not, I'll bring you one to the swap.  I've got a couple from mom.  You'll need it after knees.  Even if only to grab to get up and down from sitting...use arms, to help knees.   😁


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses .... yep, I have a chair or the 2 step stool that i use to get up in the cabinets with, near when I get down so I can get back up.  Da@#.... they hurt.  I sure hope that the replacements help so that I can get more active again....

Went and got the beef a little bit ago.  Hung at 467 lbs... which is about average for a jersey in decent flesh... have had mine run anywhere from 400 to 600 or so hanging. 
I had them do more stew meat and less ground beef... tried to get them to put more of the smaller pieces into stew meat that they would have thrown in the ground beef... looks like they didn't do that but did up more of the roasts into stew meat... anyway there is less ground beef though... the total was $416.04..... costs $55 to kill,  $.57/lb for processing...  $.35/lb for the stew meat extra cut up,  $20.00 to package steaks in single steak pkgs... will probably do them in 2 steak pkgs next time like I used to.... $.10/lb extra for vacuum pack as opposed to paper wrap.  I also have all my ground beef done vacuum pack in sq one lb packages... frozen flat... much easier to stack in the freezer and keeps much longer than in the 1 lb tube packages as they are not vacuum sealed. 
So all said and done, it costs roughly about  $1.00/lb for a beef to be worked up from the hanging weight. Maybe a little less...but if you figure high then you will not get a surprise.  That's everything pretty much. 
This gives people a general idea it they buy a beef... if it weighs 1,000 lbs... hangs at 550-600 lbs... it is going to cost around 550-600 to get that hanging beef in your freezer... And you will lose some poundage with waste bones etc.... you will not get 600 lbs actual meat... but about 450-500+ lbs actual meat. 
What I tell people is to take a 1,000 lb animal and figure you are going to get between 25% to 40% totally edible useable meat in your freezer....usually about 40%.... so a 1,000 lb live weight animal is going to give you 400+  lbs meat.  Depends on meat to bone ratio and how well fed it is.  
If you raise your own... then figure the meat processing costs will be $2.00 lb of actual edible meat in the freezer... add to the cost of the animal if you buy it.    My thoughts run that if you pay 1,000 for a 1,000 lb live animal to kill, the meat is going to be worth 4.00 lb when you put it in your freezer... Since good hamburger costs that much, that is CHEAP for the steaks, roasts and everything else you get.  And the cost is usually less... but that is a good easy round figure to use as a baseline.
Remember too, that killing and processing costs are different in different parts of the country....
It is worth it to take the live animal and get it back cut, vacuum packed, and frozen .... ready to cook....There is probably 400 lbs meat there.

Going to get it in the freezer a little later.  It is all frozen and packed tight in the cooler chests so will be fine til later when it is cooler out there,  to get it all in.  Got to put together a couple new cardboard boxes I have ready to tape so I can slide them in the shelves and be able to stack it better than just on the shelves.... and things like the stew meat and such are not nice neat flat packages so don't stack well as the roasts don't either.

Got to pack the samples from saturday's herd to go out too.  Just sat and ate a tomato sandwich for lunch.
I cannot find the clips for the shelves to put in the "spice" cabinet.  They are in a yellow plastic, nestle's choc milk powder container I had... and it is no where to be found.... the last few days of packing and moving the stuff I know I was getting tired and put stuff in boxes and now cannot find them.  Going to have to take apart some more stuff that i was trying to sort through more methodically....     SOOOO aggravating.

Oh well, lunch is over....


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Mini Horses , have a walker from the ankle although I used the crutches much more... the walker always had me feeling like I was going to trip and fall into it... too confining in front of me. But I do have a cabinet right next to the bed I use now for steadying for the first step when they hurt... and arms on the desk chair and the step stool thing in the kitchen.... can't reach the upper shelves anyway...


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, to also answer a couple of other questions.  I use my own laptop for the herds... Looking to get a new one for home as this one is running slower and slower... and being windows 7 not supported with updates and such so more vulnerable for things like my banking and bill paying.  Going to keep this one just for the herds until I decide to quit.  I know nothing about having a tablet or anything.  Would actually like to see the different options available.... decide what I want.  I was going to go with a desktop... but then realized that I can't take it with me, say  if I go up north or in the hospital and rehab etc.... for the knees... something like a tablet would be better for that???? And I do not have a smart phone either..... guess I am going to have to get more modern if I am going to survive some things... like keeping in touch with people...

No, the farms are not required to be on the milk testing I do.  They have to meet minimum standards and there is a milk sample taken out of their tank every time a truck picks up milk to go to the processing plant.  They have to meet minimum standards for the state,  and for the milk company,  they are shipping their milk to.  My testing is individualized so they can make decisions based on each cow.... but they don't "have to milk test" individual cows.  You can pick up mastitis in the california mastitis test that you can buy, and find problem cows that way but it is not as easy to do all the cows... but you can check on suspected cases of problem cows.  
It is easier for the farmers to have the kind of milk testing I do, on a regular basis so that they can keep up with things faster.  And the ones that have their own computers in the barn with this program on, can keep up with things like breeding and calvings and dry off dates and such.  But if they are running a low scc on the bulk tank that the  milk truck picks up every other day on average, they don't need my results as "desperately"...


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks for the info!!  Testing and butchering,.... 😁

I knew you used crutches but, sometimes the walkers help with up and down moves, both a touch of balance and arm use.   This will be so for first while at home, I'm sure.  Just the swelling can cause stiff and sore loss of motion.   Looking out for you.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the glass panel in the stove door front.... got some of the stuff moved and hope to get the stove in the house tomorrow... Got to do a sink full of dishes, plates and glasses, from the last couple days.....dishwasher moved into DR for now... trying to make room for the stove to make it as easy as possible to manuever.....  The friend that said he wanted some jersey bull calves has now decided that he doesn't want any until Dec.... well, I texted back the farmer that said he had one and said the guy wasn't able to take it now... and that's the end of that... no more.... not doing any favors for anyone... maybe I ought to get it and feed it for a couple weeks,  then take it to the poultry swap....  what do you think @Mini Horses ?
Tired and sore,  I'm done for the night.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, you need that Jersey calf. Take a calf to a chicken swap? Somebody will take it home!


----------



## Mini Horses

This chicken swap is like a couple acre yard sale!!   😁   You're right, someone would buy it...those big brown eyes will get ya.

That guy would be finding his own self calves in Dec.    For faster meat and time lines, chicken, pigs, sheep and goat are the way to go.   Then, always hunting.  But nothing says beef, like beef!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Why don't you suggest to DS that he take the milk tester course and certification?  If he retires, instead of just helping you for extra money he could take over your herds and add some.  Then you could retire and help him for extra cash!


----------



## farmerjan

If DS goes out on disability retirement, he will not be able to make a "paycheck";  anything he does will have to be either under the farm name, or cash.  He does not "like " dairy farming like I do.  He will help but wants no part of the computer, or the aggravations... I would just as soon get the "grunt" work out of him.... and really,  I think that in 5 years there will be less than half of what I have now....There is no "course to take", just learn from a tester basically;  and he would have to be certified once a year so that is not a problem... but he cannot hold a "paying job"..... he has looked into it some already,  but not into the fine print so to speak....... There are no herds around here to add.... seriously, there are only 3 herds within 25 miles that are not on test and 2 of them are robots.... the other will never test.... I did them twice and they don't care so much about records... quantity not quality in the cows so to speak.  The couple that I have had quit testing (2 that are still milking) will not go back on..... maybe for milk only samples... but they would be better to do their own as owner samples and neither need the meters.  The rest that have quit testing have sold out.....I have 11 I think that have sold out in the past 5 years.   Either  the land has beef cattle on it, some still in crops, or sold for houses and "mini-estates".  No possibility to increase herd numbers.... 

Got hot today, 94....humid....no pop ups though..... didn't get alot accomplished because of the heat making it miserable to do much of anything. 

My father was in an accident last Thursday... he was on the mower, got off the side of the driveway and flipped the lawn tractor mower over on himself.  Trapped under it..... Life flight, several broken ribs, broken clavicle (collarbone) nearly tore off one ear on some sharp dead pine tree branches, lots of stitches/staples.... bruised and cuts all over his body.  Lucky he didn't get killed... running an infection so now on antibiotics..... been a tough couple of days... now hospital is shut down to all visitors due to a positive covid case.... I am about ready to just scream.... why he was where he was,  has not been determined... he was only supposed to be doing the flatter lawns around the house... good for him to get out... and want to do stuff.... but he is not listening to the advice of build up to doing things... He// even I know that I will not be able to just jump into things when I do the knees.......... it has been a very bad summer....

Time to go to bed....


----------



## Ridgetop

Never rains but it pours trouble.  So sorry about your dad.  Yu sure don't need this aggravation.  I hope he recovers quickly, although at his age and with an infection it might take some time.  Can he go in a nursing home after the hospital stay?


----------



## Mini Horses

Geesh.....the horseback riding would have been safer!   That must have been a really rough patch he was on.   You're right, rough summer.   Sorry he couldn't behave....you always said he was an doer.  At least he's in a hospital with 24 hour watching and care.


----------



## Baymule

I will probably be as hard headed as your Dad, doing things I shouldn't. Kinda hard to shut down things one used to do with no problem, but now it is a problem. 

In class at church some years back, I was telling how I got thrown off my horse. One of the church elders was in that class and he commented that I was too old to be riding a horse. I sweetly replied, "I'm going to ride my horses until I am 105 years old. One day I'll get thrown off my favorite Paint horse, hit my head on a rock and DIE." That shut him up.   

I'm pretty sure your Dad feels the same way.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule   I get the hard headed... but after the stroke a couple years ago and his almost dying, then the near miraculous recovery,,, although weaker...and some limitations of use of the leg and arm.... you would think that he would use his head a little bit.  He was sooooo sedentary during the last 2 years of my mom's life with her being totally unable to go anywhere..... he was nearly housebound and recovering from the stroke and surgery;  WOULDN'T keep up with the exercises to keep up his leg strength once he came home...... I  REALLY AM GLAD  he wants to get out and do things, he NEEDS to be more active.... but he has not been on the mower for like 2 + years.... He preached to us kids forever to be responsible, to not do stupid things, to not take chances that we could get hurt... to work up to doing things... he seemed to be doing so well after the mental breakdown after her death and getting his other meds straightened out... being much more coherent and not having the hallucinations and stuff.... going out to do things with some of the senior activities and wanting to be around the horses... BOY he sure effed up our plans for an early (and ongoing)  Christmas present....which would have helped him with strength and stuff....

I am NOT SO THICK HEADED as to not accept that I cannot do things now that I could... and hope to do again... but I also do my exercises and do things to try to continue to build up ... well at this point, maintain..... my strength.... 
It just makes me so mad that he is also destroying my brother's business because he is POA and has to be there for any decisions... although some could be done remote I think if the brother would not be another control freak like father... and "have to" be there...
He//, I have enough sense to know that I am not comfortable on certain tractors now with my limited reaction strength in the knees like with the bush hogging and certain areas I don't want to do/don't feel comfortable doing...

As you can tell, this is really getting to me... and now the possibility of going up is out while he is in the hospital... due to the shut down of visitors due to covid.....I hope to he// that they move him into a rehab for a bit so my brother can go back, and my father has a full time babysitter to get him to listen to some sort of reason so he can heal.  The horse therapy is out for who knows how long.... ribs and collarbone.... how long will it take for them to heal at his age and then start to work on getting some strength back from immobility from them...can I go smack him and say WAKE UP AND GROW UP AND USE YOUR HEAD???????

Went up to the nurse cow field to see if I could get them in but they were down in the woods where it was cooler.  Put some feed in the barn feed bunk... the water was 2/3 up in the trough so good shape...... the spring has picked  up real good from the rain.  I will go up later.  

Farmer that hasn't tested in 4-5 months wants to test and he is off the do not test list... so gotta get him set up... I am so over it.... really would like to just pack it in.... maybe monday.  DS wants to get those cows and calves in tomorrow and calves get weaned so cows can get a rest to calve.... and sell calves Friday.  Hope they are mostly all going to get sold.  I will try to get the ones at nurse cow pasture in this afternoon after it cools off a bit.   Got a farm set up for Saturday morning.....got to call some others....
It is 90 already, sun out, humid.....well, getting ready to go on the computer to do this quality certification for work....


----------



## Ridgetop

We will all be glad to see you retire from the testing.  All that time on your feet is not good for you now.  Even with the knee replacements, you won't be able to take that kind of standing for a while.  Better to retire and just do your cattle and hay business.  With your son retired too you will both be able to get more rest and will be able to work together better  Especially since GF is on your side now.  Sounds like she has grown up.


----------



## farmerjan

I meant maybe Monday to test him... not retire.  I think I am just so uptight over latest with father... 

Done with the meeting, had computer problems but I was on the computer with them getting it set up so at least they know it is not my screwing it up.  
Got to do pool PT tomorrow morning, then come home and go on another meeting.... then we will be getting the cows in at the barn to ship calves on Friday.... 
Going back up to the nurse cow field around 6 or so to see if I can get them in up there;  hopefully will cool off a bit.  Had some darker clouds but they passed... don't think we are going to get anything.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> how long will it take for them to heal at his age and then start to work on getting some strength back from immobility from them...can I go smack him and say WAKE UP AND GROW UP AND USE YOUR HEAD???????


You can do that remotely!       The smack won't hurt as badly.

Yep. It's gonna take a longer time for him to heal those bones and all.  Bet he's a sore rascal about now....probably thinking mowing wasn't a good idea after all.


----------



## Mini Horses

The accident of your dad keeps me "going there" and I'm wondering -- who found him?  Or if a caregiver was there...I know you said he had them during certain times.  So if there. WHY would they allow him on that mower?   He isn't stable mobilitywise...right?  Who gave him the key?    That would not be a good decision for his safety, IMO.


----------



## farmerjan

The caregiver heard the "crash" I guess when it flipped.  He has been on the mower twice with my brother there and had done good.  So he was told that he could do around the house and barn area where it was FLAT and one or the other brothers would get the driveway next time, they were there.  POA brother has been trying to encourage him to get outside and he was enjoying getting out and walking to the barn/garage and actually doing some puttering (?).  He supposedly told the caregiver he was going out to get the mower and she went out to make sure he got on it and all;  said he was doing fine so went in the house to get his lunch or something....he's been walking with just the one cane and alot of the time without it around there....
He knew he didn't belong on the driveway and hill... he said when they got him to the hospital that he guessed he lost his first bar room fight.... he's not a drinker much and never goes to bar rooms... so it was kinda funny after the fact.... he admitted to POA brother that he shouldn't have tried to do that.... The caregiver is not supposed to be an in his back pocket babysitter.... they are there to help with the housework, his meals, take him places, watch out for him when he goes from house to barn but even brother said he needs to get more independent in his movements & walking, so I am not going to fault her.... 
Worse than a little kid doing something they know they are not supposed to do, been told and told that they will get hurt if they do xyz.... but then doing it anyway.  Well, now he is paying for it.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay,  it was hot today, humid,  in the 94 degree range... then clouded over and looked like we might get something... thunder & lightning to the east and north.... well, they got a couple real thundershowers... stayed about 3-5 miles north and really soaked them.... did not come quite far enough south AGAIN....  

Took 5 chickens to the neighbor and a couple soup bones and a pkg of hamburger... I just did not have enough room in the freezer and had taken out some of the bread I had frozen to get the beef in.  I will go get some tomatoes over the weekend.... I told them I just didn't have the time before then with us getting in cattle tomorrow and shipping Friday...
 I am sure DS will want me to go to town to stay during the sale... have heard prices are up a bit... so here's hoping.  Took feed to the couple of old cows and their calves at the one pasture and 4 of the 7 head there came down for it when I called.  This is the first time since he set up a few panels there... take a few times for them all to decide to come...the one old cow that is the thinnest will come for grain when called so she will get the others to start coming with her...... going to probably pull off the calves and leave the old cows for a few weeks to dry up and hopefully put on a little more weight.  They are a bit thinner than I would like... but they are old - old... and this was their last calf deal anyway.  I actually would prefer to take the cows and calves and just sell them all at the same time and be done with it.... even if they are not as well fleshed as I would like.  BUT..... 

Did not get very many in at nurse cow pasture... and DS said there are some pretty big calves out at the one big place, so there will be another bunch going in a few weeks I think.... I will make sure I can get all the ones in at the nurse cow pasture.  There are 4 that need to go out to the one place that should be bred and if not will be ideal beef.... they have had 2 chances... and then I will have more room at the nurse cow pasture pen, to get the others in.  2 or 3 calves go in the barn regularly through the creep gate, so hopefully they will get the others to start following them in and then stay in for the feed.  I think I am going to go get a sq bale or 2  and put in the bunk for them to munch on since the grass is short.... Part of the reason I think they are not going in is the heat too.... it is cooler down in the trees along the old RR bed,  near the water trough.  

There are about 20 cows/calves in the field that they are going to bring in tomorrow... so that will be more than a trailer load... usually take 15 -18 of the 4-5 wts.... There are probably a few heifers there that we might keep.... don't know til we see them up close in the barn lot.  These will not be weaned when sold.... but the cows are mostly dried up so actually they are mostly weaned... but not on feed like the ones we sold earlier this year.  They will stay in the barn lot with the cows overnight, with hay and water... and get loaded out pretty early Friday morning I guess... before it gets too hot and they have to sit in the trailer, waiting in line to get unloaded....I think he has a few still in the barn lot too... I have no idea what is what anymore... he moves stuff around and tells me ....sometimes.... and sometimes it is weeks later.... I can't keep up that way.  Very aggravating....

Going to check the weather... then quit for the night.  Got PT at 9 in the morning and then have to come back for another of the online "training sessions" .  Luckily I will be able to rewatch them also next week.... but the thing about it... they are for a new version of our program that hasn't even been released yet... so we won't be able to use it and by the time they release it, I will have forgotten all about it... SOOOOOO DUMB and a waste of time if it is not ready to be put out for us to use.....


----------



## Ridgetop

Can you record the training sessions to watch later for a refresher just before they want you to start using it?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> "I'm going to ride my horses until I am 105 years old. One day I'll get thrown off my favorite Paint horse, hit my head on a rock and DIE."


And then ride in heaven!

Jan I'm so sorry about your father. We all have our "stupid" moments, and mostly get lucky not to suffer from them too much. But eventually the odds come out on the wrong side. I hope he can get somewhere that your brothers can visit.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop , yes the "training sessions" will be available on the website in a week or two.  So they will be available whenever they do put this version into effect.  But I think it is a dumb way to do it... with a fake herd to play around on.. but we can't try it out on an already existing herd that may have some of these different things that would actually make sense if we had a chance to change things around.... Whatever....

Hot already... had PT and came home and getting ready to get on the Zoom video thing for work.  Going in to get a drink and a sandwich and then see if we can get a better connection than yesterday.  
Calling for t-storms again but radar shows it staying to the west in the mountains on the Va/WVa border.  They got hit at the PT office where I went yesterday.  Branches, leaves all over everywhere... one huge partially dead tree broke off and came part way down there....lodged up against another tree.  Going to be a mess to get it down. Don't know how much rain they got but they said it poured. 
Left the clothes out yesterday to "tempt" the rain.  Going to bring them in after the video call before we go get the cows in;  since it didn't help.


----------



## Ridgetop

Wash your cars and trucks?      Weather is crazy all over the US.  Hot where is is usually cool, cool where it is usually hot, wet and dry are reversed!


----------



## farmerjan

Starting to get light out.  Warm and muggy... only got down to 70.  Another hot sticky day... pop up storms and rain that never seem to pop up here. 

Got the clothes in and the radar was showing that we might get some real good pop up t-storms after 7-8 p.m..... NOPE.... nothing.... rain stayed mostly about 50-60 miles north this time.  

Went to the barn about 8.  GF  was getting ready to leave she had to go get her daughter ( with the ex)  so she could go home to get to bed for school today.  It started last week. 
Seems she and her sister had gone up in the pastures and got all the cows in during the day on the 4 wheelers.  The one group way in the back field had gotten in with the ones in the front field... and on top of that, I had no list for them... So instead of 20+ cows/calves... there were something like 30-35 and not all had calves.  This is another of the...." he decides to have her help him, they move stuff and no one tells me who or where."  It will take hours for me to sift through papers from last year, and preg checks and figure out all that are out there AND who they are supposed to be pregnant to for this falls' calves....
And there were 2 new calves... 1-2 weeks old... and one was on a cow with an older calf on her.... Again, because of these cows getting moved around and then not keeping up with their status and when they might be due.  
I put my foot down and said that ALL these calves are getting weaned that we don't sell.... 
So we sorted cows from calves.... then sorted about 5-6 calves with pinkeye/cloudy eyes to be worked through the chute.  Then went through the other calves to pick and choose.  Have 6 heifers we are probably going to keep back for replacements out of this bunch. 

So the ones we are keeping and their mothers got sorted down into the lot to get out of the way.  The ones that went through the chute to get eyes treated,  and their mothers,  got stuck down in the lot with the keepers, out of the way... The ones I could not find any current "sheet" on... and the mothers of the ones we were selling got put in the barn lot with a roll of hay for the night.  If they are not weaned calves, then we do not separate them from the cows until they get on the trailer to go to the sale.  If we separated them last night, they would have been screaming, the cows would have been screaming, and fences and gates would have been taking a beating and the calves would have dropped 25-50 lbs overnight.  
It was after 11 when we got done, then switched trailers since there were over 20 to go and one cull cow that was open....needed the bigger trailer.... I checked her again and could not feel a calf... she had been called open 3 months ago... but wanted to make sure she hadn't been short bred... She was an '09 so 12 yrs old... and is in good flesh so time to get sold is now.... got the trailer backed up to the loading alley and all, ready to go.  DS says he may as well stay at his own house... and that he planned to be at the barn at 4 to sort calves off the cows and load to be in town between 5-5:30.  

Okay.. I get up at 3:45... get dressed and go by his house, no lights, no truck so I figure he was at barn.  Get to barn... no lights.  WHAT???? So, I call him, no answer...go in, turn on barn lights.... then I get the buckets and fill them at the feed bin... and call every 3 minutes... 8 calls..... I cannot carry the buckets in,  with the knees and trying to "wade" through cows... I will get shoved and cannot risk falling and getting hurt.  He finally texts me that he overslept and was on his way.... WELL, if he had gone to his house to sleep... 3 miles away.... knowing he had to get back in 4 hours... instead of driving 25 minutes each way which meant he would get about an hour LESS SLEEP.... he wouldn't have overslept and been an hour late because if nothing else I would have gotten him up.  
I was pi$$ed  but you know what... he's the one that will be late for work this morning.  

If the buckets of feed had been in the alley where the chute is, I could have shut the gate to the barn and then put the feed in the bunk, without having to wade through the cows....then let the cows in, and had them pretty much sorted for him.... but I am not going to risk getting hurt at this stage of the game.  he got there and carried the buckets of feed and the cows followed him in to the bunk and only had to get in about 6....
So anyway, we sorted the calves off the cows, got the one cow we were selling... and noticed a calf that looked like it was a bull calf so cut him out... going to have to run him in the chute and see what the story is... did he miss banding one when they were younger????  Since bull calves will take a .20-.40 hit, we weren't going to ship him today.  There are more to go in a few weeks... some from the nurse cow field, a few that got their eyes treated, and some at that other pasture that he said there were some bigger ones... we will just band this one if he is a bull still... then send him the next trip.  
I had planned on going with him to take the calves... but I was switching gates and all so the ones in the front lot (with the treated calves and the ones we are keeping)  could come in for water... we had shut that extra gate last night as a precaution.... just in case someone in the barn lot... got a gate open or went over a fence... they would not get out with the ones in the front lot..... and he thought I wasn't going to go and he left... then he called me and said he hollered for me to see if I was going but I didn't hear him over the cows bawling... and that I was switching gates so everyone could come in to get water.... and that was fine.... told him that I was getting everyone situated and didn't hear him so no big deal.  
I got the gates done, keeping the cows in the barn lot for the day or more,  since they will be mad.... and they can eat the hay and clean it up some... we will check out that calf's status... find his mother and keep the pair with the ones that  were treated... turn the rest out in the pasture in a day or 2 when they get over the calves being gone.  Plus, I am going to go and write down every single number and check against all my records before they go out to pasture.... 4 of them were on my last list with a big "where are these cows" note.... and several others I have no idea where they came from without looking them up and we were not worrying about it last night while trying to sort.  Most of the ones that I said "I don't know"  I am thinking we had already sold off their calves.....

Clipboard is at the barn from last night... I will go get it later.  Will get the weigh ticket with the info on the calves, how they sorted them, and all  that... and go to the sale later.  I need to go and get a new sponge mop "head" to use as the old one is pretty crummy.... so will go early enough to go by the store... and then eat lunch at the stockyards.


----------



## farmerjan

So, I posted that since I have been known to accidentally erase things....

Just heard from him, he is at work.... will stop and leave the weigh sheet and my wallet that I had put in the truck .... at the house;  when he goes by here in a little while.  I am going in to do a sink load of dishes..... 
Then I will hang another load of clothes that are in the washer... soaking the socks..... 
Got to get bottles in the trays for testing in the morning..... then go by and do the horse, take feed to the nurse cow pasture and go check cow numbers, get the ones in the lot all written down, and get the clipboard so I can work on getting a new list with all these that are going to be together to calve..... record the service sire on this sheet so it is easier to know which bull sired which calf when they are born.  
Also going to go by and feed at the pasture where those 7 are, and feed them some grain too to get them coming so we can get them caught up pretty soon.  
Did notice that 5 of the 6 heifers we picked out as probable keepers... were out of the same bull..... easy when the sire is right there on the sheet of the cow/calf pairs.... that bull throws nice calves...sad thing he is getting some age on him...and last year several of the cows with him came up shorter bred or open... so he might be on his last year... DS took the big red bull down to put in the pasture  to use as a clean up bull in case this one missed any cows.... don't want to have a bunch of opens... and this way we will pretty much know what calves are by what bull.....I think we might have a BSE ... breeding soundness exam.... done on this bull next year before we put him out to breed... he might not be putting out enough... or damaged.... sperm.  And it might have just been the heat or something last year.  Guess we will know this fall when we preg check the group he is with... and I plan to have them ultrasounded so that it will be more accurate....

Then I think I will go to town early.... do my shopping, go to the sale, and sit.... DS will come in later on.......


----------



## Baymule

I guess the GF doesn’t understand how you sort and keep track of what calf belongs to which cow. The real problem is lack of communication. Since your son isn’t going to suddenly get a brain fart and start letting you know what is going on, perhaps you could ask the GF to put you in the loop? Maybe you and her could talk a little more so she knew how difficult it makes it for you when the cows are all scrambled together. It’s worth a shot.

Have fun at the sale, and have a good lunch too.


----------



## farmerjan

GF has made the comment that she doesn't mind helping occasionally, but it is not what she wants to do all the time.  I reckon it wouldn't be a bad idea to ask her, but she doesn't go help tag them, or work them very often.  She is help in the barn to do shots or eartags because I just can't work that fast with the knees... I am just not mobile enough....Getting them in the other day was partly because they can ride on the 4 wheelers.... and since DS has never even tried to teach me how to ride either one of the 4 wheelers... because it is not usually available for a "fun ride" so someone could teach me...  and I had never really cared when I could take the truck... but this place the truck is not very handy.... and one of the problems I have with DS is he is always in a hurry to do things except when it comes to what she wants to do.... 
The gate got opened in the back between the 2 fields....don't know how.....we have some problems with people that hunt... turkey this spring...and others that just "go back there"... remember he just signed the papers a couple weeks ago... and we need to not make enemies... but there will be changes so that if a gate is shut, it will da*n well stay shut.... if we have to put padlocks on them with combo locks so that they are all the same for those of us on the farm.  He will have a few others of his friends start hunting so we can cut down the deer numbers....and most are pretty smart , to know that DS is anal about keeping gates shut if shut, and open if open.  So, it was a PITA but in some way okay, so I can get them recorded. 

 SH!!!!!!T... DS just called and said the cows got the gate off the hinge at the barn, broke part of the old one there,  and got down in the front field with the cows that we sorted off last night with the keep calves and the treated ones... said a couple were out in the driveway.... but he got them in.. so I need to go check on them in a little bit he said.  They want to be on the hill, and are mad because we did not put them there and they want their calves.... This is another thing... have not been able to do much "fixing" of things... because once you hang a gate on hinges... it belongs to the property (owner)... so that is why all the gates up at the barn at the nurse cow field are tied to posts with strings.  Same as any other place we have rented... Not going to hang a $75-$150 gate to "give to " the landowner because his old gate is literally falling apart when you open it. .  Plus the fact, some of what is there, are starting to get weak and old....30 years there... they don't last forever....And we are replacing the old gates with the HEAVY  BULL GATES in places there is alot of pressure against them... like here at the barn.   He made the comment last night that he was going to have to replace a couple of the gates that were getting pretty bad.... and there are a few fences there around the barn that we are going to replace... remember he just did the culverts so we can get back and forth between fields there..... BUT.... as you all know, that takes money and with taking on a mtg payment that is about double what the rent used to be....even though it is better because now at least it is his.... things are tight for awhile....that is why I am hoping my predictions are right and that bred heifers and cows will be up in price the next year or two..... sell a few and put some of the "profit" over what they might have been worth, back into the farm... partly why I have been pushing buying some of these 6-7-800 wt heifers because they are close to or ready to breed and will cut a years' time off them getting into  production.

Okay, did the dishes and filled both the dish drainers.... got the sample bottles in the racks for tomorrow....going in and change clothes... because I am sweating to death and I wore the clothes to the barn this morning that I wore last night knowing they would get dirtier.... and now I  can put on some clean ones to go to do the errands and  go to the sale.  Gotta get that sponge head so I can do the kitchen floor.... before the stove comes in the house....


----------



## Ridgetop

One thing after another!  At lest with owning the farm yoi can invest in the good bull gates and fencing yoi want instead of having to just do a "fix it quick".



farmerjan said:


> If they are not weaned calves, then we do not separate them from the cows until they get on the trailer to go to the sale. If we separated them last night, they would have been screaming, the cows would have been screaming, and fences and gates would have been taking a beating and the calves would have dropped 25-50 lbs overnight.


Same with the sheep.  Separate from mom and load in the trailer.  Easier for us because we have far fewer and they are smaller animals.


----------



## farmerjan

Turned out to be a good day at the market after hearing that prices were off $.10-.20  a lb.  I am so sticky from the heat/humidity that i am going in to take a shower... If not too tired after, I will post prices and all that.....but it was a good day overall....


----------



## farmerjan

I'm going to bed... have to get up and leave by 4 to go test so will wait to post things tomorrow....

Really STOKED with the info @Mike CHS posted on his journal... about the ivermectin studies that have been analyzed by people in Japan... and that their medical doctor/advisor  whatever, has publically announced after studying all the different studies, that they are RECOMMENDING that doctors start using Ivermectin in early treatment  of COVID patients.... and they had 113 different studies they researched and most had control groups and all referenced....But if I don't go to bed NOW... I know I won't hear the alarm....


----------



## Ridgetop

About time that the doctors start doing their homework and finding cures.  They need to ignore the WOKE nutters, CNN, foolish Fauci, and start listening to real virologists and epidemiologists instead of CDC and WHO.   

Instead of slavishly following the politicization of this Covid by the government, and shutting down interviews and papers by doctors about cures and treatments, the media needs to back off.  And the teachers' unions around the country need to stop telling the CDC what to do about masks, etc.  Stop telling our children how stupid their parents are, stop trying to teach them politics, and *just teach them to read at grade level, do math (racist or not!), and write a complete sentence with proper punctuation and spelling!!!  *

Covid variants will develop and spread, but are not as deadly as the original strain.  Most people that get it now get mild cases.  The new variants coming up from South and Central America are being brought by all the illegals coming over the border without any testing or vaccinations.  For heaven sake, the government should just stop trying to terrify people, and encourage trying any treatments they can.


----------



## Baymule

Amen to that!


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks like hurricaine Ida will be a huge flood event for gulf coast but it seems it will possibly bring a good heavy rain to you Jan!     Hoping so, as I know you need it.  Not thinking much of anything here and that's good, too.

Hot.  Been real humid. Little relief from humidity for a day or two.  I'll take it!  I need to go cut grass. I see about 10 acres of hay has been rowed, ready to bale.  Probably later today.  It's taken a little longer to dry with so much humidity.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Amen to that!


X100 from here


----------



## farmerjan

Been a LONG DAY here today.... but I got in a little bit ago, and it has been thundering and lightning so I was waiting to get a shower... passing to the east so will get a shower & wash my hair.... Tested this eve instead of this morning.... DUE to MY PROBLEMS with the car.... There is so much to catch up on for the last 2 days.... In a little bit....


----------



## farmerjan

WELL......Great morning..... We had 1.2 inches of rain last evening late.... after my shower it started to rain again.  Got a good steady rain for a bit.  It was wonderful.... I am very thankful....

Let's see, where to start.  Left Sat morning to go to work... Was on the interstate and was going to go around a slower vehicle  in the right lane, and there was another car coming so I was waiting for them to go by,  then went to put on my blinker... and  O M G...... the temp gauge is hitting H... HOT.  So I am panicking... exit is about 2/10th's... so I prayed... got off... and got to the end and was going to go to the gas station but car shuts off.... Okay... so I decide that it is not life or death... I am off road so not in the lane of traffic or anything....Checked the oil and the coolant overflow because I was not going to open the radiator cap....  all looks okay but don't have a good light....I will wait a few minutes and see if it will start again.... tried 2 times about 10-15 minutes later and won't start.  Texted farmer  because his BIL is supposed to be milking and of course... I don't have that number because I might have tested with him twice in that last 20+ years???.... So it is not emergency so I decided to wait for  6 a.m. to make any calls.... Took a nap.... at 6 , I rechecked the oil, it is okay... coolant overflow is empty but radiator looks to have water but it has such a little hole I am not sure....the car starts right up  so I decided to see if I could head home.... I went to the main route so I would not be on the interstate.... Got about 4-5 miles right to the next little town.. it all of a sudden started to climb.... stopped at that gas station... filled the coolant overflow... let it sit for about 15 minutes... then it looked okay and headed down.  Got about 2 miles and all of a sudden the temp started rising.  So I pulled over into a spacious church parking lot... called the guy who has the repair towing service near us.  Told him what was going on and that he probably will come to get it.  He told me to give it about a 10 minutes...feel the hose and if it is squishy and not scalding then I could safely open the radiator cap....check the water.  And if I had any water... which I did fill the qt bottle I had with more water... add it and see.  So I did that and started adding the water and looked and it is running out the bottom "faster than I was pouring it in"....OOOPSS.... so I called him back and he said he would get the guy on the roll back to come get it.  I was thinking radiator, or bottom hose or something... 
Got it picked up... the guy dropped me off at the house so I could get my truck... and I went down to the garage where they were unloading it.  Got my stuff out that I might need... and then talked to the owner for a bit.  He had another guy start looking and it looks like the water pump... so... not great but not too bad... they were looking to see if they could get one to get it replaced.  
So for now I have the truck... which is fine.... talked to the farmer, got his BIL's  number,  talked to him and decided to test that afternoon.... 

Long morning...

Then DS calls and wanted some info about the cows at the barn... he wants to get some out of there that we pulled the calves off and sold... so I went up there and we spent 2+ hours.... sorted off the ones to go out... including the mommas of the 6 heifers we decided to keep as replacements.... got the bull calf in that looked to have not been made a steer... he only had 1 testicle... don't know if he got banded and DS only got one  when banded as a baby... of if he got missed or whatever.... so he got done... worked the little calf that had been born in the last couple weeks... worked the cow I bought and her heifer calf... shots and eartags... moved cows all out,  except the bigger bull calf and his momma.  Put the 6 weaned heifers, cow/bigger banded bull calf, and the ones with the calves that we treated for pinkeye all out in the front lot again.  Want to keep an eye on them for a few more days.   The cows with the 2 new calves and my new cow/calf went out too....

Came home and got a drink and went to work....

Needless to say the knees are telling me all about it today.....

It was sunny earlier... but it is partly cloudy now.  Possibly some showers later.... we will welcome it...

Not doing much today I don't think... at least not much that I will be on my feet alot.


----------



## Baymule

I hate vehicle problems. I especially hate break downs. How fortunate that you were that close to home!


----------



## farmerjan

Friday was a good day overall.  Not the best or highest prices but good.  Took 21 calves and the one cow.   14 steer calves and 7 heifers.... The 7 heifers got sold together... averaged  412 lbs and brought 1.35 which is as good as they have been doing... the steers got split up into group of 6, 3 separate pairs (2, 2, 2) and 2 singles.  They pair them and pen them to match up.  Some one wanted one pair of the 420 lb ones (840 lbs total) .. they brought 1.80... which was like 760 each.... the 6 brought 1.60/lb and the others averaged around the 1.55-1.60 lb also. 
So we did not hit the very top... but they weren't bad.....
 The commissions are costing an average of $21/head... on average... they charge yardage and other stuff, the beef "check off"  costs,   but it averages out to about $21 each.  That's a chunk out of the check.... over $460  on the 22 animals so we figure about 1 animal for every 25 that we sell pays the commissions.... 
The best of all that, you walk out of there with a check and know it is good as the stockyards have to be bonded...

DS took them early, then I went in and sat for the sale.  DS wasn't going to come after work, but then I sorta thought he should... the sale was late starting... and then I bought the cow calf pair.  Young cow... barely weighs 800 lbs... but has a healthy calf on the ground and it looks like it is getting enough milk....paid 800 for the pair... and one of my 2 steers that got sold paid for 2/3 of the new pair.  I think it is a good trade off.... If she does not raise a good calf, then she can get sold but she seems like a nice young cow.  Probably was one that got bred too young... that is why she is only 800 lbs.... but if she does good, then she has a long life ahead of her.... She won't be put with a bull until at least Nov so has a good 3-4 months of only nursing her calf and eating before having to worry about getting bred back... That is a plus for her, to grow and hopefully gain  some weight and get her repro system in good shape.... I'm hoping she will do good for me. 

Of course.... that was before I had to deal with the car problem... but that's fine... can put that on the cc and pay off next month with no big deal....got a few more to be sold in the next month.....

Okay.... DS is going to take the beef heifer to the butcher this afternoon.  He is not having a good day.... talked to my brother and had a set to with him on the phone... this is the POA brother who got pi$$y with DS because DS's voice mail was full and brother could not leave a message... brother is a PITA ..... so I just sit and listen.....and DS father left him 5 messages yesterday... in his very nasty way of "well, I guess I ought to let you know I am still alive.... in case you are interested."...  my ex is a real a$$ most of the time.... 

Can I run away from home??????

I am going to hang out some clothes since they are not at all sure if we are going to get any rain... I will chance it as there are several pairs of very smelly sweaty jeans and shirts from the past few days.....then I think I will see about getting the kitchen floor cleaned and all for the stove.  Then I can move the cabinet with the butcher block top into place.... and then maybe start to get some other things moved and put away... still having to make some decision on the bottom cabinets and a shelf in them..... 
And I STILL  CANNOT find the clips for the shelves for the "spice cabinet".... going to just go buy a pkg ... can't be too expensive....and you know as soon as I get them, and get the shelves in it.... I will find the clips.....OH WELL......


----------



## farmerjan

Been thundering and all here, got real black, and then didn't do much of anything.  DS called, he was bushogging at the pasture I had done alot at... and turns out that we had a bunch of cows getting across into the neighbors....and they have gotten them sorted out.... and DS found 3 bad places where the fence was down.... he opened a gate and moved the cows.... said that he is moving them into the very front field for a bit.... they had some rain there in the last couple days... he said that he will get the fence fixed,  and this rain will help the grass to come back some and then he can rotate them back later on.... There are a few there with some bigger sized calves that he might be pulling  off to sell with some here at the barn......so the first/front field there,  is where they need to be,  to get calves caught up....
He said it was starting to rain... then said it was really coming down.  We never got it here though... so I don't know how much they got....
He said they never got one drop at GF house last night and was in disbelief when I said I got 1.2 inches here at the house....so the sorghum/sudan across the road from me and down at the other farm will really take off from this.... and it will give all the pastures and hayfields such a boost.  

Got the laundry done but then it turned so black... so I didn't hang it.  Tomorrow looks like sun/clouds so I will put it out in the morning and see.  At least I am not smelling the sweat/cow manure stink......

Trying to do a little here,  but boy the last 2 days are really worked on my knees.....ouch.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great on rain!!    Looks like Ida will be getting both of us wet about Tuesday.  Hope you get more than me!   I'm having a hard time getting grass dry enough to cut.  Then it doesn't want to dry.  It's a mess.  At some places I can't open the gates because of grass.  Had to weed eat one to get open enough for getting a mower in.  Damned chickens are lost in it, young goats, too.  I did bushhog some today.  Hot out there!

Glad DS saw the fence breaks...always something!  I can relate to fence issues.   At least my neighbors don't have livestock to mix with.  Right now the perimeters appear soundly holding, after a few fixes.   Gotta get this other fence up.  Hoping it will cool just a little...busy this week and rain.  Hope the week after is favorable to do.

This hurricane will up all insurance rates again.   Crop losses in other states will impact other  products, too.  Gonna be a tough winter for a lot of people.


----------



## Baymule

Jan I’m glad you got rain. Looks like you’ll get more. For the entire region. Cows and fences, it never ends. At least you don’t have to battle wild hogs.


----------



## farmerjan

Got another shower last night.  About .05,  (1/2 a tenth)  in the rain gauge.  Sun is out and supposed to be nice most of the day but then more showers coming in this afternoon/evening.  I can say that after waiting so long to get some moisture, at least it is coming down in small enough amounts to not get flooded or washed away.... Every drop has soaked in here.  There was a little washing at Deb's where I do the horse....the driveway is the white gravel, kinda rounder type stone, and it gets water rivelets running down it  and so washes a little. But most everywhere, there has been next to nothing, it is just soaking in.  
Going out to hang the clothes in just a bit once the grass has dried off a little.  

@Baymule  , part of where the cattle got out at the farm into the driveway, the fence is not great and when owner put it up, he used the 12" stay type of field fence... it is pretty useless as any of the calves can put their heads through it and because the stay wires are so far apart there is not alot of strength to it...  it really is pretty useless.  It should never have been used in these lots by the barn because of the cattle pressure always on it... sorting, separating, holding different cattle... like the weaning and all that.  It serves an okay purpose out in the back fields, where it is just a "dividing barrier type fence"  to separate fields off and the cattle aren't going to be constantly riding the fence..... but here at the barn lots you want something that is strong and stout, to withstand constant cattle pressure against it.  I know you understand what I mean.  I think that eventually DS will wind up replacing it but that is not in the budget for the time being.  

Thank God and everyone and everything else, that we do not have the hog problem here.  I cannot imagine what that is like to have sooooo many running wild all the time.  And it seems like there is no real thinning of the herds of them.... one of the guys on another cattle forum talks of shooting 100 or more a year... and he does not go out hunting them, just what they catch up in the one "trap" they have.... I have learned alot by watching some of the videos of the big round traps that a couple of companies make... baiting the hogs in..... and the size of the sounders ( I think that is what they call them)..... 10 to 50 in a group.... WOW..... and the damage they do to the pastures and the hay fields... I know there are some in the southwest part of Va from what I have been told....
Years ago, I went to the Smokey Mtn National Park area.... down to Gatlinburg Tn area, Dollywood area.... and they had areas fenced off with very stout, strong fencing... to show what the natural fauna and plants were,  because the hogs were tearing up the national park land.  This was 30 years ago.  

Got to go down and check on the car.... only a couple of miles and I know he gets tired of the constant phone ringing, so I will stop down there later.  

Need to pack the samples from Saturday afternoon and drop them off when I go out to check on the car.  I also need to finish moving the few things in the kitchen to get the stove in.  Want to try to get it done this afternoon if DS can stop and help for the few minutes it will take to get it in the door.  And go get the clips for the shelves in the "spice cabinet" since I still cannot find them.... Boy, I really packed them somewhere so I wouldn't "lose them"...  oh well, it could be worse.... they shouldn't cost too much to replace.  I could get alot of stuff out of boxes,   if I get those shelves in.  I will spend some time looking at solutions for the bottom cabinets too... lumber might have gone down a bit so I could just put in some  plain pine boards for 1/2 width shelves in the bottom cabinets and get the pots and pans put away too.  Need to get back on doing things in the house again.  I have washed and put in a couple of boxes a bunch of clean stuff....that can go in the shelves as soon as I get it figured out.  

Going in to pack samples and then the clothes and then drop off samples, check on the car and go to Lowe's for the clips and possible boards for the lower cabinets.


----------



## Baymule

My ex sister-in-law has the hay field that belonged to her grandparents. It used to be productive and made all the hay needed for the year. Between her bad health and the hogs tearing it up, the hay field is gone. She can’t keep them out.


----------



## farmerjan

It is raining again....  not hard... although I just looked at the radar and it looks pretty intense further north.  That's okay....
Put the clothes on the line then packed the samples.  Dropped them off and went to see about the car.....UH - OH;  not good.  It is the head gasket blown.... not the water pump unfortunately after they got into looking better... Did a pressure test and it was the head gasket.   Having the "top end" of the engine done is okay.... but they will put in a new timing belt and all while the engine is apart which makes sense...new gasket set... and probably new water pump due to the miles.... BUT, no one seems to have the timing belt kit .... they were going to call the Subaru place as it might only be available through them.  . So won't know anything until tomorrow at least.  Okay, I can drive my truck.....
Called DS to see when he could flush the radiator on the truck... He told me he would do it one day while at the farm and now it really needs to be done.... way over due and it has alot of gunky stuff and I do not want it to get hot.  He said he would be back to the farm in awhile....he would call me.  I don't expect him to do it if it is pouring out... maybe tomorrow after he gets off work ; if the rain keeps up here now.  It was coming down hard for a minute then let up but now is coming down hard again.... 

So I went from the repair place to Lowe's and got some clip things for the shelves.  These looked bigger, so only got one package... will see if they work.  Looked at options for the lower cabinets;  and picked up a pull out basket thing that they had on closeout... if I like it I will go back and get the other 2 they had left.....Looking at the ones that are 2 tiered instead of doing a shelf... but if the knees get fixed, getting down won't be that bad to get in there... 

So I came home and it was thundering so I went out and got the clothes off the line as it was sprinkling a little.  Got in the house as it was getting a little wetter.... perfect timing.  Laid the t-shirts out to dry the dampness. I had the "buck saver"  paper...  looking through it saw a forester for sale and called about it.  It was sold.. but mentioned that I was looking for an engine out of a wrecked one for a  2000 forester that I had... and he said that they had had one, if it hadn't been crushed yet... he would check and see and see what year it was.... I may have found a lead for an engine for my forester.  So I am supposed to call him back later or in the morning....

Well, the wave of showers passed... have to see if we are going to get more... Lots of thunder.  

In the me


----------



## Baymule

Yay for  rain,  boo on blown head gasket. I hate car troubles. They are supposed to run, not cause problems and appreciate regular maintenance. In my dreams……


----------



## farmerjan

Went down and it was sprinkling and we flushed the radiator... all kinds of gunk... he did it a couple times... filled it with water, said to run it and he would do it again tomorrow... and a few more times til he gets it to run pretty clean....don't need anti freeze in it at this point so running a bunch of water through it will definitely be good..... said he would rather not put pressure on it and this will get alot out  just by changing it several times....without putting extra pressure on the radiator;  don't want to maybe cause a leak if there are weak spots... the truck is a 96......why push it.... 
It stopped raining for now... I will look in the gauge in the morning as I usually do.  I think we might be in line for more during the night.  
I believe that it was heading towards @Mini Horses  this afternoon/evening.  I know she would rather it spent its self here....but as everyone knows the weather is one thing we pretty much cannot control  no matter what.  

So, I am done for the night.  Going to make something for supper...


----------



## Mini Horses

Ready for rain????     

We are lucky to get only rain.   Plan to stay in and watch. I am.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday eve.  We got a total .3 inches yesterday.... and today was cloudy, and humid.... started light sprinkles around 4... and we are getting a little bit... a shower then slow down... as the outer bands of the former hurricane IDA comes up to our area.  I think the heavier rain is staying to the west, but we will definitely get some.... and we can still use it. 

I vacuumed and mopped the floor in the kitchen, moved everything out of the way.  Washed a box full of dishes and got them all in the dish drainers to drip dry while I was doing other stuff.  Then,  I got the stove in the house.... laid it on it's side, on a blanket,  and slid it in then stood it back up.  got the drawer back in the bottom that I had taken out to clean.... and got the door back on it.  Washed down  the sides and everything.  Put the grates back on the top and then realized that it needs a short flex type hose for the back to hook it to the gas line that comes up through the wall behind where I want to put it.   .  So, it will have to wait to get hooked up.  I did plug it in, and the stove light works and the clock came on (digital) but I didn't bother to set it;  waiting until I plug it back in and am ready to push it back into the spot.  AFTER I get the short flex hose and get it hooked up. 

But it is inside, wiped down.... ready to go I hope.....

Well, bad news.... the possible engine for the forester is not available... but it was not a 2000 anyway,  and they were a one year specific engine... 2000 and 2001 are both "one and done" type engines....only used that year... But the lady that I talked to at the car place was real nice, and said they would put me on a list and if something came in either for my forester, or another one like they had for sale... they will call me.  We'll see, but at least they were pleasant and acted like they cared.   Better than rude or grumpy.

Got a message about the car (outback) that has the bad head gasket... will call him or stop in the morning. 

Put all the needed hoses in the truck with the meters I had taken out of the car,  for testing tomorrow.  Bottles for this herd and for the owner sampler herd that is fairly close so I can drop off the stuff after I get done at this herd. Then I was hoping to pick the stuff up on Friday because I  set up the 500+ cow herd for Friday with Geneva, which is close to the owner sampler too,  after DS said he couldn't help due to the work schedule.....they have a big road closure/detour and road work going on this week.... and I confirmed it with the herd.... well, she just texted me and said she feels fine, but all of a sudden this afternoon has lost all sense of taste and smell... probably covid.... and feels she should stay away from people... which I get..... but now this is going to play havoc with the scheduling.  I may talk to the farm and see if we could go 6 weeks... do it 10-15th of Sept and then again around the 20th of Oct before I go in for the knees.... then get back on schedule the end of November.....I haven't told them that she has had to cancel yet.

Went and fed the horse and then DS said to come to the barn, he flushed it out some more and then said we will do it in another few days... to run it for a few days. Then came home.

So, I am in for the night.  Going to go in and get something to eat..... and probably quit for the night.  Made sure the doors to the shed were closed tight and the freezers were good.  Meters and hoses in the truck, and bottles all ready, in the house to go out.  Have to take my computer with me, and have to call the computer support at work in the morning, to get a code to open up the herd since it has been over 120 days since they last tested.  This herd will have hours of computer work to do.... they bought another complete herd out, some of the cows went into their robot barn and the rest to this farm....and have sold a bunch... all the normal "paperwork" times 5 months.... .
I'm going there a couple hours early to set up then to do all this paperwork.... I don't even know if I will be able to complete it all.  Won't know until I test.  Dreading it though.


----------



## Baymule

Jan, I don't know if you have a salvage yard network where you are. I used to work for a garbage company and had to chase down parts for all the company vehicles too. I would call a salvage yard in Houston, and tell them what I wanted. If they didn't have it, I'd ask if they had a radio to other salvage yards. They would put it out over their radio and sometimes another salvage yard would answer and they would have it. Or I would ask if they knew someone else that might have it. I'd get the name and number of another salvage yard. I just kept calling until I found what I wanted. 

sit down with your computer and look up salvage yards as far as you are willing to drive. I'd call within a 150 mile radius. A few times I had to start working the Dallas/Fort Worth area. LOL Start calling and you might find it.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule   have called 3 salvage yards for the forester engine.... seems like that is their " weak link"  the engine.  Had one tell me that the transmissions NEVER go bad..... so, will keep looking... going to see what the proposal on the outback is tomorrow.... 

Raining quite steady right now. Not too hard and there is next to no wind, so we ought to be good, but wet, tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well this is tomorrow for you...you should be getting rain most all day!  Maybe.  Looks like WV is getting a lot. Then over here to me....you are between that movement.   😁   Grow grass, grow.  

Sounds like you'll be cooking again before long!   Lowes should have that flex line waiting for you.   

Hope the testing goes well...computer work just takes time.  Maybe you can sit for it though. 👍. At least the herd was bought for milking.  Positive IMO, rather than sold into butcher, as some are when good cows are dispersed from a closing farm.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ... the herd that got  bought out was about 70 cows, 2 brothers in their 60's and the one son wasn't really wanting to milk... don't know what they will do with the farm.  It's in the northern part of the county so not something we would be close to.  There are several farms up that way that they could lease/rent to but I have heard that they also are talking selling.... probably most of it, if not all.  I never tested them, but saw them at the yearly DHIA meetings in the past.  Since the covid crap hit, we haven't had the meeting in 2 years. 

Rained last night... not solid but off and on pretty good.  Had a hard shower a little bit ago.  We are on the very eastern side of the hurricane remnants... West Virginia got alot more than we did.  It looks like the 2nd band will be coming through and be mostly gone by this evening.  We may get a little bit more today from the 2nd band... it looks to be swinging a little more east as it passes through, with the rotation still counterclockwise.  
I haven't been out to the rain gauge yet, but the local station says we have had about 1.2 inches there... 

Cloudy and grey naturally with the rain.  We got the rain mostly perfectly,  so far after missing out on so many of the hit and miss pop up showers.  Overall we have had some rain, but with mid 90's, it didn't go very far.  .15 inch is nothing when it is 95 out.  We had a little over an inch last weekend, and actually had another inch plus,  about 10 days before that , over a couple days, but again it was in the mid 90's again so it didn't last. They weren't that nice kind of soaking down all day rain that really soaks in.   This hurricane remnant rain is really soaking in.  

So I am going to eat some breakfast, and call the computer support to get the herd I am going to, unlocked and updated so I will have access later.  
Then load the sample bottles, and make a stop at Lowe's while going through town to see about the flex hose for the propane for the stove.  Trying to think if there is anything else I am supposed to get while there...
Oh yeah, have to stop and see what the deal is for the car too.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> have called 3 salvage yards for the forester engine.... seems like that is their " weak link" the engine.


Interesting that they can't use an engine from a year newer or older. I guess they made major design changes such that it won't connect to the transmission or something? Car manufacturers don't usually do major design changes but every 5 years or more.


----------



## farmerjan

I have heard that Subaru did this dumb, single year engine thing, for several different years.  I know that the little ford rangers were good for several years and such.  Oh well...

Just a short post as I am tired.  Not the best of days .... NO propane flex hoses in Lowes except a commercial stove one that is like 48 or 60 inches long.... REALLY..... going to check at the farmer's coop that put in the propane lines... 5-6 miles away but in the opposite direction than i was going today.  

There was 2 inches in the rain gauge at 10 a.m.... and it rained after that so will see how much more,  tomorrow morning.   By the time I got home after 8:30, the stars were out in the sky here and I guess it all has pretty much moved north.  There were 2 F-1 tornados that touched down in the southwest part of the state... only lasted a couple minutes... but one was not too far from where we go to Rural King in Radford, Va..... I think it tore up a barn and a bunch of trees twisted off.... didn't hear alot on the news... No injuries I don't think.  

Spent 2 hours before testing, and another good hour after testing and think I got most of the computer work right.  They have to get some ID's corrected on some of the cows,  and anyone that they weren't sure of, that didn't come through the milking barn,  I put out (on paper) as being DRY.... left a list, and told the owner,  who didn't even come there while I was there,  on the phone, that he could see if those cows were in the dry cow lot and if not then they could get "sold out" of the herd next month.  If he doesn't want the records to be more accurate, then why should I care.   God Bless the new guy, he was as helpful as he could be,  considering that he wasn't there for the 3 months of "missing records" of what was going on..... I had over 20 "missing cows" and then had to get fresh dates and stuff on another 14 or 15... some new heifers that were in this herd that had gotten brought up here from the robot herd because they weren't working out there.... If their udders,  and teat placements are not pretty straight.... too close together or uneven front to back or anything that the "laser" eye can't determine to put on the individual teat cups to milk,  then the owner brings them up to this farm.... plus all the kicking bit*@#s.... and the ones with too fat teats for the inflations to go up on ..... I will pack the samples in the morning.  
Went from there after I got the meters out of the parlor, and dropped the ones needed at the other farm so they can test Thursday and then I will pick up the stuff on Friday and do the paperwork.... 
Time for bed.


----------



## farmerjan

COOL morning... Got down to 55 last night. The sun is out and we are looking at about a week of mostly nice weather... NO HUMIDITY.  Big change from last week.  Boy, the sorghum-sudan across the road from me, and the other field down at doug's farm, will grow again like a weed and make a nice 2nd cutting of it.   Hoping this will get some growth of the grass for some 2nd cutting hay.  Alot has put up seed heads but there will still be some leaf growth.  It will regenerize the pastures and solve the low spring at the nurse cow pasture.  
Got to go do the horse and see how bad the driveway is.  

Cup of HOT COCOA this morning.  Y'all drink coffee... and it was cool enough for me to want something warm.  Only getting to maybe 80 for the next couple of days, then warming back into the mid 80's but think we are done with the oppressively hot 90's now.  

Gotta see about getting a shorter propane flex line for the stove.  Lowe's, going north through Staunton, was no help. Maybe the one in Lexington but I am going to stop at the place that ran the lines and put in the new tank.... see if they have one.  Sure don't need 4 ft... like maybe 12 inches....the line up through the floor is almost right at the same height as the fitting on the back of the stove.

Need to go check the peaches next to DS house... I kinda forgot about them.  

September already...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Can you call the store to see if it's in stock before driving all the way there? Or order it online to be shipped to the local store? There shouldn't be a shipping fee if it's shipped to store, at least there's not when I do that with home Depot.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Larsen Poultry Ranch .  Called a couple of places and the one guy said that they are made in 2 and 4 ft lengths, because of most stoves fitting between cabinets, you need the hose length to be able to pull the stove out, hook it up, turn on the gas valve on the incoming line from outside,  and then put the stove in place.  There doesn't seem to be any concern about it being coiled up behind the stove.   My cabinet does move that is next to it... but when I get the drawer put in, the slide under the drawer will be attached to the piece of wood on the back wall....  But I understand now what he is talking about.  So I think I am going to just use the 4 ft one, hook it up and be done with it.  Save myself a trip and aggravation.


----------



## farmerjan

Canceled the farm tomorrow. Talked to the guy about doing it next week, and then in 6 weeks just before I go get the knees done;  so 6 weeks apart instead of 4 weeks.  He said that should work.... so I will get with DS and figure out a day the end of next week... then do them a couple days before I get the knees done, then ought to be in decent shape by the end of Nov... hopefully able to do it with help like normal... but we will see.... PT said I ought to be up and going good in a couple of weeks, just they will get sore for a bit until the muscles get used to working more... so if it doesn't hurt anymore than now. I will be good... and everyone says that in a week or so after the surgery, I will feel so much better.... just the actual "cuts" will hurt some, with healing.... but the joints will not hurt like they do....

So gotta get the samples packed and get out and go check the driveway, do the horse, go to the nurse cow pasture and feed them... drop off samples, go to the other pasture with the "old cows" and feed them.... 
It is sunny and cool out... real FALL like....


----------



## farmerjan

There is a video on youtube.... Public Health Committee public hearing on immunisation... 2-19-20.  It talks about the problems with nano particles and the results from how they carry things into the brain... and the aluminum and such that is used in vaccines..... I just typed in the public health committee and it came up.  trying to find more to get a fuller picture of it.  Worth everyone who vaccinates their kids with the multitude of things they want you to do all at the same time especially....


----------



## farmerjan

Decent day.  Weather was absolutely BEE U TEE FULL.......Sun, clear, dry,  no humidity,  The perfect day I used to love to get on my horse and take off because we would really both enjoy it.  Hit just 82 .....and it is already getting "chilly"..... after the nights not getting below  70 with the high humidity.... this feels like FALL....
Well, got alot of little stuff done.  
Samples packed and sent out, checked driveway and did the horse, took feed to the nurse cow pasture and got some of the calves in.  Not all, but several of them.  I sat around up there, just to be a "presence"  and GF comes up the hill.  Seems she asked DS if there was anything he needed her to do, so he said to go to several different places to check and feed cows.  She went to the field of the old cows and took a couple more gate panels on the back of the truck and left them there and fed some grain... she told me about where she fed it and I said that I had been feeding it right down at the gate where the other panels already were so we can get them in the pen... she said, okay, he never told me where to feed them so I just went up the hill a bit to a flat spot and put it out in some piles.  So that was fine, said she would feed them right at the gate if she went there again to feed. Said they came to her when she called... but she only saw 6 and there should be 7 total... I will go by tomorrow and feed again down by the gate....she didn't know there were supposed to be 7....  Good thing I didn't go there too....
  He told her to come to the nurse cow field (snyders) and to feed in the pen... it made me a little mad because that is "my field" and I am working with the calves to get them to come in.... and checking the water but that is not going to be a problem now with the rain.... Not mad at her.... but it is like he seems to think I don't do anything except when he tells me to..... she had a loaf of bread that she was giving to the cows, which I don't do.... but it won't hurt them.... so we just talked about a bunch of things, her daughters' in quarantine, from school,  since one of the kids tested positive that sits at the same table...... just little stuff.... It was okay.  I did say that I was going in there nearly every day to work with the calves and that I did not feed outside the pen to the bigger cows since they all come running if you call, they don't need any extra enticement to run me over.... she said she wouldn't feed in the trough that was outside the pen if he sent her in there again.... I explained that I was probably going to have to get the calves shut over on the smaller side and then open the gate and get cows and the bigger calves in since there are a few that won't fit through the creep gate.  They need to be weaned anyway.  and a couple will get sold... Still need to get the 2 bigger bull calves in so they can get banded... hope to do it maybe by this Monday...

I mentioned that I had gotten the flex hose for the stove in case he didn't get my message..... so hopefully he will get it put on sooner rather than later....Really want it done so I can cook.  

Made some supper in the little counter top  convection oven tonight. 

Got 2 shelves scrubbed down and into the spice cabinet... 2 more in the house to clean but I will have to get more clips.... I wanted to make sure these would work as they are a little bigger/wider..... but the tab part that goes in the metal tracks are the same size... I had to squeeze them a little flatter with the pliers,  just a little because I couldn't get them to squeeze by hand to get them in.... was hoping that by going through a couple other boxes the other ones I have,  would "appear".  No such luck... but as soon as I get this cabinet done you know I will find them....Emptied a box of silverware, utensils etc, into the sink to get washed;  dish drainers emptied and all the stuff put away or in a box until I decide where it goes... so ready for the next sink fulls to wash. Have been getting a little more inspired to do stuff... Maybe because it is not so hot as to make you just want to collapse from the heat and humidity.  
Whoops, got sun tea on the porch I need to go bring in... 

Got some JB WELD  brand "epoxy type" glue to fix the lamp.  My mom made me a pair of chickens in ceramics and painted them to look like the SC Light Brown Leghorns I used to raise.... They are glued to oval wood bases and she put the lamp part behind it and it is brass like, and sticks up and holds the light fixture... The "hen" came off the wood base and I wanted to glue it back on and didn't know what would be the best to use... guy at Lowe's said that this worked for ceramic and wood.... so hopefully it will hold.  Said it fully cures in 24 hours so I just set it on the floor out of the way.... One of the things that she made for me that i really treasure now that she is gone... Always liked them but now it really makes me think about her more.   The rooster is still packed... I moved them myself so nothing happened to them because of the ceramics and because even if I had broken a piece, she was not able to fix them like she used to... so I was extra careful.  The rooster's tail really is more fragile as the individual tail sickle feathers are separate so more easily broken.  

Got to go check on the car repair costs tomorrow... He got a price on the forrester... it will take 6-8 weeks to get a new engine for it.,...3 year warranty.. someone he deals with all the time so trusts them.... and then they will have to get it in... but didn't have an answer on the outback that just blew the head gasket... for the new timing belt... left me message while I was up at the cows before... so I will go down there in the morning... Then I have to go get the samples since I am not testing at the farm nearby, to the owner sampler one... do his computer work and get them packed and sent out.... will stop at Lowe's and get another bag of clips since I will be going right by there....

Also out of printer paper, and Walmart is right next to Lowe's.... might do a little grocery shopping if I am in there.... got a couple things on a list....make the trip count....trying to keep stocked up with stuff....
Gotta remember to stop at the bank and pay the electric bill tomorrow too....


----------



## farmerjan

Well...... MURPHY'S LAW  AGAIN..... If it can go wrong it will.... 

YESTERDAY......Started out having a good day.  POA brother texted that father would be coming home, they were waiting on paperwork and all that.  

Decided to go to get the samples and do the errands.... Went up and did all that at the farm, went to the other farm and dropped off reports...they are 45+ miles away one way.... came down and went by Kroger's because they had frozen lemonade on sale that I use in my ice tea and no one has had any.  Priced some other stuff too.

Then went to Lowe's and got another bag of 12 clips (3 shelves)  and some Minwax to do some touch up on the shelves that got some scratches.... went next door to Walmart and did a bunch of "extra's" shopping as well as got the printer paper .  Came out and left for home.  Had noticed some water under the truck but didn't think anything about it.  Got pretty close down here to home,  and noticed that the temp gauge was creeping up above the normal " r-m" spot  that it runs at.  Thought maybe it was a little low from when we had refilled it after flushing it... so I ran the heater inside and it went down a bit, then the heater started to run cool and temp was starting to climb.  So from past experience I know that if it is low on water the heater will run cool.... I was only about 2+ miles so got it here to the house and it had gone up to the "l" on the normal..... Got all the stuff in the house, in the freezer and all.  It was after 7 and I was aggravated and it is getting darker by then... so decided to check it out under the hood in the morning.  I made some packaged "sweet and sour chicken" that I had gotten, frozen, on sale to try.... and watched a movie on the computer and went to bed.  
Got up this morning and went out and opened radiator cap, and poured in water and it is running right out.... called DS to stop when he came up to the barn to check it out.  He did, and says it is running out around the water pump.... so he is going to see about getting a water pump and might see if he can get it apart later today and maybe get it on it tomorrow.. in the meantime, the one place we rent, the owner called and said the one water trough is not running over but there is water all around the area, so it might be that the water line is leaking underground... so DS is headed there to turn off the well ;  there is another gravity fed water trough there from the spring;  and then see if it keeps staying wet then it is the water line...  he is going to call me and come back and get me and take me up to get a farm truck with the bale bed, so I have something to drive.....Wasn't planning to go anywhere today except the cows/ calves to get in the pen at snyder's nurse cow pasture and to do the horse....but just one more thing.  

Got a nasty text from POA brother that none of us must care about father since none of us called him when he got home.... I had thought I would when I got home from town yesterday but then the truck crap happened.  I am so done with this brother's attitude.  I did call my father this morning, and in the conversation just told him about my day with the truck yesterday and all.... never mentioned the text from the a..hole brother that is there... never talked to brother and don't want to.  So, I will call again in a day or 2 and do my best to not talk to him again.  Tired of his attitude.  It is hurting any relationship I can have with my father because he "colors" everything that anyone does or doesn't do....

Going to tell them to go ahead with the car repairs, it is going to cost more than I want but the car will have a new "top half" of the engine.... timing belt, heads, head gasket, plugs, wires, etc.... better than buying something else used and not knowing what I am getting.  Even considered for a minute.... looking at new....but the thought of payments for even a few years makes me cringe.....and then the guys there said they have had to go do road calls and get 2 different 2020 vehicles in the last week.... and the cost of doing the diagnostics... and then getting parts which are all this electronic computer crap.... is so through the roof.... and they are waiting on some back ordered part to fix a 2019 vehicle for nearly a month.... NOPE..... gonna fix what I know is pretty reliable.....

So my "holiday weekend" is not starting out very good....

It is mostly sunny and comfortable mid 70's so far.....


----------



## Mini Horses

When it rains it pours....well, as to bad luck, that is.  Yeah, all the electronics on newer models scares me, too.   My two old vehicles are getting reworks. As needed.   I'd pick up a "newer" old vehicle from some one I trusted...about the extent of my newness.

I'm pretty much stocked with my thru winter set up, so far as house, food, supplies.   I'll work at checking all outside winter lines, spigots, roofs, barns, etc before end of Oct.   Need to pick up more antifreeze soon....look over any auto concerns, clean and grease any equipment attachments, etc...drain gas and winterize such.   Need to get propane tank filled.  I'll help DD with wood collecting, stacking. Etc.  She has a splitter and chain saw.  Hard to believe it's that time, already.

My mom said same as your friends about the knee replacement...no more badly sore joints!!  Just some discomfort from actual incision and sore muscles being used again.  That may be a little less for you since your PT has been using them so much already....as a prep and to aid ankle.  A new life awaits!!   🙂


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, back from doug's farm.  DS texted and said that he was back so I could come down.  Took the ranger the couple miles down there with no problem.  He took the radiator out, some other stuff, got the water pump off.  Called about getting a water pump, gasket set, and going to put some new hose on it.  Also going to check on a fan as there are several cracks in the plastic.... everything is plastic....   I told him to get the fan too.  So him and GF are supposed to go to a truck and tractor pull .... but she is not sure if she wants to go.... I told him I would go if she didn't want to go..... but looks now like she is going..... I am not inviting myself, if the invite does not get extended since I said I could go....
I did mention that I had the flex hose for the stove to get hooked up..... not going to beg him when he is going to do the truck, but I really want it done.  I am going to read the directions.... I might try to do it myself.  Says it needs a couple of lockgrip pliers... In fact, I might even look up on you tube to see it actually being done. 

Brought the red/white bale bed truck home.  He finally put the 2 step up running boards on, that I got when he broke his hip, nearly 2 years ago,  but they need to be dropped down to the lower hole on the bracket because you can't even get your foot in there... more like a toehold. Don't know why he put them on the way he did....  Don't guess that will happen anytime soon either.  I just do not understand his lack of priorities anymore... that is something I would have done right away because it wouldn't take hardly any time.... It is still enough of a step that I have a big block of wood to step up on here....it just hurts the knees to try to put the weight on them, as I step up on the knee.... cannot explain to anyone how badly they hurt to just do a little step up.... 
Yeah, @Mini Horses , I keep hearing that I will not believe how much I will start doing because they just don't hurt to walk or put my weight down on the knees.  I really don't want surgery, but I am really looking forward to having them done.  

I then ran the weed eater until the battery died.  Going to go out and get another battery that is charged, and put one on charge.  Then I will try to do some more later on.  
Stomach is growling.  Just realized that I didn't eat any lunch... I ate a bowl of cereal earlier.  Don't want a sandwich so may go see what else I have there.  
Really nice day out;  sun, comfortable, just nice.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  It has been a partly-mostly cloudy day but comfortable.  Some showers and stuff coming in from the west but staying mostly north... just clouds here.  Mid to upper 70's all day.   
Got the stuff all in the dish drainers put in a box until I can get to all the different drawers and cabinets to decide where to put away.  Washed some more and it is drying.  Talked to DS and he was working on the truck, got the water pump and all.  I was supposed to go to a friend's for a friends and family annual picnic thing, but did not want to drive the big truck all the way there because it is down into a town I am not familiar with... they moved it from where they used to have it... and it is at least another half hour or more further away.  I just didn't feel up to wrestling with this truck in an area that I don't know.... and I hadn't been able to cook anything to take either... and I was just not in the mood after the last couple days... 
So I puttered in the house some. The knees are really aching today too;  the weather maybe?  I wanted to go, but couldn't get myself geared up to do so.  This afternoon, right after I got the latest sink full of dishes done, I heard a "hello" and it was a guy who used to help out some, and he has been wanting some side work,  so has done a little for DS.  He brought my little truck back that DS finished.  And said that DS told him to see if he could replace the post in the split rail fence that was broken off.  I had the post here, but it had just never gotten done.  Not a priority, but whatever.  So he is working for  a landscaper/lawn service, and I mentioned that there were several things that I wanted to do but with my knees I just can't do them.  He said that sometimes DS doesn't answer him back (typical of DS not always answering his phone), and so I told him that if DS didn't answer him or if he had some time and wanted, there were things here that I wanted to get done.  Mentioned the forsythia and that other bush that has the little white snowball flowers on that need to get cut WAY back so they can be moved along the lower side of the property along the dirt road for privacy, and the stuff under the maple tree that needs to be cut down, cleaned up and the wood chip mulch put down... and stuff like that.  I can find some things for him to do, and he is someone I would trust to not do "too much" and is not someone that I would have to worry about stealing anything.... Get the whole split rail fence weed eated down to the dirt and then put the mulch all along it.... do around a few of the trees, little stuff.... So, might have some "help" and get a few things done.  
He got the post in without too much trouble... the other one was rotted off in the ground.  I need  to replace a couple of the rails but at least the fence now is intact along the road.  
The guys he works for are friends and last year DS used one of their trucks for hauling the corn silage when we chopped... and they sell wood burning furnaces.. not the brand I looked at, but not the one that several people have told me to stay away from.  Maybe I will talk to them about their brand.... Ryan said they have a guy there that does the install too.... maybe the better way for me to go too..... and with a tree service, maybe they will have extra wood or chips to need a place to drop off when working in this area... the fruit trees will need chips around all the bases too.... since Ryan is working there, it might be a better way for me to go since I cannot get the one that I was wanting due to the parts issue.  Plus, I might be able to get Ryan to do some of the cutting up of wood that we take down around the farms.....for here....Something to consider and think about.  

So my truck is fixed... and I am going to go up and do the horse and take feed up to the cows at snyder's nurse cow field... see how many I can get in.  Also, call my farmer and see about getting milk tomorrow and then I will go feed the "old cows" since it is on the way to the farm if I go one road... I can make it a drive by the pasture trip just by going a different road and adding like a mile or so "out of the way" so to speak.  

Time to go do the horse and cows...


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> When it rains it pours....well, as to bad luck, that is.  Yeah, all the electronics on newer models scares me, too.   My two old vehicles are getting reworks. As needed.   I'd pick up a "newer" old vehicle from some one I trusted...about the extent of my newness.
> 
> I'm pretty much stocked with my thru winter set up, so far as house, food, supplies.   I'll work at checking all outside winter lines, spigots, roofs, barns, etc before end of Oct.   Need to pick up more antifreeze soon....look over any auto concerns, clean and grease any equipment attachments, etc...drain gas and winterize such.   Need to get propane tank filled.  I'll help DD with wood collecting, stacking. Etc.  She has a splitter and chain saw.  Hard to believe it's that time, already.
> 
> My mom said same as your friends about the knee replacement...no more badly sore joints!!  Just some discomfort from actual incision and sore muscles being used again.  That may be a little less for you since your PT has been using them so much already....as a prep and to aid ankle.  A new life awaits!!   🙂


Totally agree about getting a  "newer old vehicle" from someone I trusted... My forester was from a friend and I put nearly 100,000 on it before the engine problem... that is why I have decided to also get the new 3 yr warranty engine put in it... it ought to be ready by the time I get back from the knee replacements......yeah, alot of money put out this year but then I will have several vehicles that should be reliable, get decent mileage, and I might sell the outback down the road.  I could get out of it what I have in it, once it is back on the road.... we'll see.  For now, I have my little truck back.... and in a week or so we will drain the radiator again, flush it one more time,  and then put in antifreeze and stuff for the winter. Car will get antifreeze and all new when they do the engine timing belt and heads and all so it will be set for the winter too.


----------



## farmerjan

OKAY  HAPPY LABOR DAY.   For most it is a day off work, and a 3 day weekend when we were kids to go to my grandparents place in VT for a "vacation".... Here it used to mean a trip to Hillsville Va to the HUGE flea market they have... the whole town basically is a flea market and there is TONS of stuff to see. Can't walk it with the knees this year.  And also the friends and family get together with the friends that I didn't go to this year.   Usually we would be in hay if the weather was good too....

Drove truck up to do the horse so not really a test of it yet.  But so far, no water leaking.  

Set up the 500 cow herd for tomorrow afternoon finally.  DS gets off work at 2:30 so he can go help.  Should've been a morning test but he can't do any mornings this week,  and the farm doesn't like to do weekends because of rotating people off work.  Next month it will be a morning, about a week before the knee surgery and then not until after Thanksgiving... I should be able to do what I do now if all goes okay... that will be more than a month after.... we will see when that time comes.  

Did some more dishes/baking bowls and such.   Got a box off the porch unpacked and stuff sorted through.  

Going to PT early at 7:30 in the morning, will go get milk at the farm on the way home, do a couple of errands.  Got to stop and get some feed (on the way to PT) to feed the old cows at the pasture on the way back from getting the milk...Then I will come home and do a few things here and get everything ready to go to test the big farm.  Try to stay off my knees some so that I can get through the evening.  

Had a light shower last night but it barely showed a trace in the rain gauge.   Sun and nice today. Mid 80's, no humidity.   Possible rain/showers for Thursday... then DS is talking about maybe cutting the one field to see if we can get some sq bales made.  It is the one he cut first and it had a little growth, then it got so hot and dry, now it has a little more regrowth  since  we got some of the rain, so he says he wants to try and see how much we can get.


----------



## farmerjan

Quick post here as I am back and have to get all the stuff in the truck for this afternoon's test.

Nice, sun and mid-70's.  Calling for a few showers/storms on Wed eve but blowing out by Thursday and several days of nice weather.  
Went to PT, got a bucket of feed on the way to take to the old cows.  Went by the bank on the way back but it was only 8 a.m...... Stopped at the farm and got milk and talked to the farmer... put the feed out at the cows but they must've been way up back as I didn't see them.  They come down in the afternoons and that is usually when I go there.  Went by the PO on the way home as I had a notice for a package... today of all days there was note that they were going to be opening at noon.... have no idea what that is about.  So I will go there before  I go to the farm to meet DS to go test.  Went to the garage, and talked to the owner/mechanic and the guy in his office.  Told them to go ahead with getting what we need for both vehicles.  It will be at least 6 weeks for the engine for the Forester to come, and they have to get the heads off the outback to go get resurfaced... probably a month before that is done.  But I can sell it for what I will have in it so it is worth doing it.  
The truck water pump must've done it.... knock on wood, it is doing fine with the temp and no water leaks underneath it.  I have 3 gal of antifreeze here so whenever he says to flush it out one more time, then I will have plenty of stuff to put in it.  I only buy the concentrated stuff... why pay for a 1/2 gal of water in the "premix" ones.... I drove it about 40-50 miles total today... so if it was going to overheat again it should have showed it.  
Stopped back, at the one bank after going and doing the cows, so elec bill is now paid,  and put money in the other bank account that I pay the mtg out of.... Spend a chunk of money between the 1st and 10th of every month with the supplement ins payment,  and all the other normal household bills.... OH WELL.... Part of the deal.... 

So, I am going to get stuff ready and loaded in the car and get some barn clothes on. put some drinks in the cooler so we can take that too if he wants.


----------



## farmerjan

Home about 10, read the current posts and commented on a few.  Had a decent day testing... will tell you about our little side trip on the way there, tomorrow.  I ache and a hot shower and a soft bed for these knees is calling...


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I never got back on here to tell you about yesterday... I have had a headache and of course knees ached from yesterday. 
Started sunny, got some clouds and a 3 sec sprinkle then cleared off.... mostly sunny all afternoon.  63 to 85.  Comfortable. 

Packed the samples and got them dropped off and went and got feed to go and feed the cows tomorrow.  Stopped and did the horse.  Quiet day.
So DS texted me and said he was going to get off work early and wanted to leave by 2...instead of 3.... because he wanted to go through Waynesboro... This was at 1:30.... I was getting things ready but that was pushing it.  So I rushed and luckily had gotten the subway sandwiches I usually get for us to eat in the evenings.... 6-7 p.m. you start to get pretty hungry.... Threw some water and some of my ice tea that I pour into pint bottles so I can take them with me,  in the cooler.  Got the bundles of boxes and all and dropped off the samples to go out and was at the farm to meet him before 2. 
He had taken a friend's trailer with him to GF house on Monday,  because her father decided to help get the area smoothed out to put the carport building; that we picked up on the last trip to his dr appt down near Blacksburg;  at the last minute Monday morning.... Here we go again, he jumps when someone else wants something done.... Well there was an old school bus there on the property; the grandfather used it to store hay in years ago.... that GF wanted out of there and was going to give it to someone to just come get.  DS said NO WAY, he would get it.  So, her father helped with his backhoe machine after getting some of the dirt and all spread out for the building... and they got it loaded on the trailer.  The bus was like 24 ft long... and the longest flatbed trailer DS has is 20ft, so that is why he borrowed the friends' trailer...
So the push was he wanted to take it to the scrap yard on the way and get it off the trailer....  DS has been cleaning up and taking several trailer loads to the scrap yard regularly...
SCRAP METAL is $10.00/100 lbs.... which is pretty high... that's $100 for every 1,000 lbs... and he has been taking trailers with 3-4-5,000 lbs... and like my small truck that had been sitting, it weighed over 3,000 lbs...
So we went by the scrap yard and the bus was all steel....pre 1964... and weighed well over 8,000 lbs... so he made some money.  It was huge, and heavy because even with the gooseneck, so much of the bus was on the back part of the trailer....so it was not as balanced as it could have been but we went  slow and got there with no problems... you could feel the "push" of all that weight going down the hills on the way there...
Got to the farm about 10 til 4 so that was good.  Started milking at 4:30 on time... and we were done about 9... I got the computer work done and we were on our way home... One of the tires on the trailer had the tread start to separate... and it made alot of noise... DS will replace the tire for the friend.  They trade stuff back and forth all the time, and since he said he made good money on the bus, it was definitely worth replacing the tire for him.  It could have been going bad already, or the weight could have caused it to start to come apart... but doesn't matter.  

So that was my interesting afternoon.  Other than I mentioned the stove again... said that if he couldn't get to it I would get the guy from the co-op to do it... that I really wanted to use the stove.... DS said that he wanted to talk to one of the guys at work who has installed them before.... 

Then this morning he called to see if I had anything going on Friday, because he needs me to haul a load of calves for the one landlord where we rent... he runs a few steers on his own there on a separate piece of property..... so now I am supposed to haul them since DS can't get off work.  His boss's mom passed away Monday afternoon... she took a turn for the worse, which is why DS couldn't test Tuesday morning as originally planned after it had been scheduled.... and for his sake I am glad that his boss was with his mom when she passed on.  Her health had really deteriorated in the last 6 months....

Whatever..... everytime I think that things might be a little better, he seems to find something he needs me to do... but I can't get him to do a simple thing like the flex line ... yes, he did the water pump on the truck for me... but I think it was as much to make sure that the GF could drive that other truck to do things for him... he talks one way and then does the opposite......and then he got after me to get the calves in at the nurse cow pasture so he can get the couple banded and then sold.... but he sends GF in to do feeding when she is not doing the routine I have been establishing, to get them in.....So, he wants them in on Friday if possible.....after I haul the steers for the other guy.....

I think this is what gave me the headache today...
Tomorrow I will call the co-op and see if they can come get it hooked up before the weekend.  I have waited long enough.
 There is the cattleman's meeting tomorrow evening... and DS said he was considering putting in an insect growth regulator to cut down on the flies...it is called Altosid... and I am not against it... but last year I had the feed company put DE in the mineral I bought and paid for...and it did cut down on the flies at the one pasture where I used it regularly....... and then he said he heard about using garlic in the mineral... which I had told him about last year... and that he heard from so and so that the flies did not like to bite the animals because it came out though their pores.... I guess I must talk in code and he doesn't hear or understand me.... It comes from someone else better than from me... and I was pushing it last year... and this year I just gave up because I talk to myself....

But GF is going to this meeting, so she can hear about this stuff....

So enough... I am in a bit#@y mood.  I have also had a person contact me from another forum about the covid situation... scared out of their mind over some of the things they have seen... wanting information that they caught wind of that is not on the "mainstream media".... and it makes me want to scream.....

Tomorrow has got to be better....


----------



## Mini Horses

I find it amusing, since I have similar situation here with DS.  Always time to help another but, I'm sucking hind tit!   Took me 6 damned months to get a shingle replaced.  Never even touched the dormer I need work on.  Guess I'll be on that roof before long.

Need a barn repair and he has my ladder and trailer "somewhere".  Lots of other issues.  It's frustrating.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Mini Horses ;  that is exactly how I feel.  The shoemakers kids are the last to  get shoes...they want you to "jump" for them, but then they drag out what you need done.... and the  "borrowing" things that seem to never get returned until you hound them.  I thought she was getting through to him, but he only jumps for her....and any other friends....and he kow tows to her like I have never seen.  Yes, his attitude and temper is improved with working the cattle.... but sometimes it is like a slap in the face because I am not worthy of his being decent to,  unless she dictates it.  
Past frustrating....  


Cloudy and some sprinkles/showers.  It thundered last night and I went out and closed the truck windows just in time, as we got a shower right then.  Then had some more off and on, heard it.  Didn't sleep good either.  Looked at radar and it looks like we will get another wave of showers coming through... and looks like @Mini Horses is going to have some serious storms develop later this afternoon.  Hopefully we will be done with it  by mid afternoon.  The ground can use it and then supposed to be clear for about a week?  

Washed my hair this morning as I just didn't feel up to it last night.   Probably will go in and wash another box full of mixing bowls, baking dishes and whatever.  Don't know how much my knees can take today.  The dampness makes them ache.  Wonder if that will bother them once the joint is replaced.  Ankle doesn't seem to ache much more in the damp that I really notice.  I was very careful last year in the cold, and this year the knee replacements will be fairly new.. Guess we will see.  

Going up to the nurse cow field to do grain and see who/how many I can get in.... as a dress rehearsal for tomorrow.  

Got an order from Lehman's with the rubber rings for the bail top old style canning jars.  They are not as wide or as thick as the old ones.  Not very thrilled with them but going to keep them because who knows.  Also tried a new company's regular size canning lids and not impressed with them either.  The "rubber" ring on the lid was supposed to be thicker, but it is not as wide so you will have to place them just so on the jar,  I think... maybe I am wrong. 

Was looking for something to use to pull around like at the flea markets and the poultry swap....and found a wagon that has a mesh floor... like they have at the nursery's and such.  Has removable sides and all.  Have priced them several times and they run like 110-140 and really didn't want to spend that.  Figure that I would be able to use it in the garden and when I don't want the big one that I pull behind the mower/tractor..... so we will see.  I made an offer on one on ebay, shipping included.... will see if they accept it and then go from there.  

So, hair is drying, time to go out and check the rain gauge and do something productive.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  We got all of .1 inch rain last night and this morning... sure thought we got more.  It moved off east and north and by noon we were pretty much sunny.  63 up to 79... and cooling off this evening.  Going to be a good sleeping night.

Made a trip to the dumpster with stuff I had put on the truck yesterday.  Stopped by the garage but owner was off on a call and the one guy there said that he understood they were going to go ahead with  getting parts etc ordered for the car(outback)  and the forester.... So we are in the process there.  

Went to snyder's (nurse cow pasture) and fed some and got some of the calves in again... called the cows up and had put feed in the outside feeders too... a bunch of the bigger calves came up first, so I am hoping that maybe I will be able to get them to come in the pen with the first few cows that come up tomorrow.  

Came home, got changed and went to the meeting... DS called to remind me... I was on my way out the door to get in the truck.  Had a nice meal....beef shish kabobs  on a long skewer and baked beans and drink and chips and ice cream sandwich for desert.  The talk was on pinkeye... and sadly did not learn anything new.... the vet said that he didn't believe that the garlic in the mineral helped... and studies from several herds showed no improvement in "fewer" cases of pinkeye with vaccination,  or not.... Of course they will not discuss things like DE in the feed and he said there would be next to no benefit if we added a feed through growth inhibitor if there were cattle next to ours that did not get the same... So basically said that Altosid and Clarify are not any benefit... I don't agree... Next year I will get the mineral mix I want with the DE in it again... and the max Vitamin A allowed as I think it helps....it won't add all that much more to the cost and it sure can't hurt. Build up the immune response with the extra Vit A..... He said that the focus has been on Vaccination for the past 30 years and they need to do more studies on different strategies....
Does that sound familiar.... like vaccination is the only thing that is going to save the situation.... God forbid you look at alternatives......

Just came home a bit ago.   The calves are at the barn, from the guy we rent from,  so DS is going to call me in the morning about 8 or so... after he gets things all set up and going at work... and said he can probably get away for 20 min to come to the barn to help load the calves.  I told him to make it suit his work schedule.  He is 5 min from the barn where they are doing this road work... Get them loaded and I will take them to town and then come home and see who I can get in at the pasture.... and then see what is what.  
Put some clothes in the washer to soak... they can get run through and hung whenever.  Supposed to be nice weather for the next 5-7 days.  I am assuming he is going to cut some hay too....
Had a farmer text me about testing, they want to do it early next week.  I will text them back tomorrow when I look at the calendar... but I think I can do it most any day.  

Local hospitals here have shut down "elective surgeries" due to covid hospitalization increases.... at the same time, had a friend's wife who is a nurse, say it is BS at the one hospital she works at... no problems there except they are short staffed in general... and 3 more nurses quit due to vaccine mandates.... AND NO ONE IS TALKING about possible early treatment...... because they cannot say the word ivermectin or hydroxychloroquine or increased Vitamin intake as a preventative and early treatment...

So, I am going to go to bed early and see if I can sleep better tonight... Got a list of things to do here at the house too....


----------



## farmerjan

Friday evening.  Not the worst of days, but not the best planned either.  Got up and got dressed so I would be ready for DS to call around 8-8:30.   It was 9 and he was tied up at work, they had some problems.   Said it would be better for me to go at noon, and then I could stay and watch them go through.  Not exactly what I planned on.  I went up to the barn at noon.  He called and said he would be there in 20 minutes or so.... that maybe I could get them in the alley to load... So, I just went on and got them in the alley after them running around the pen 4 times... stupid didn't see the open gate to the alley.... but if I didn't want them to go up it.... that would have been the first place they would have gone.... got them loaded and could not get the trailer door shut... couldn't lift it the little bit to get it to fit.... he got there and I was sitting there waiting for him to shut it.... then left for town.   Got unloaded and all.... went and got some lunch and ate... then sat through the sale.  They did okay.... there were 8, 5 in one group, 2 and a single.  The single had had pinkeye in both eyes so had spots and he didn't do real good, but about what DS said... 1.22 and DS said minimum of 1.25.... I let him go at 1.22.  The pair brought 1.61 and the pen of 5 brought 1.59..... about the average of all the ones there so that was good.  They aren't ours, but we sold them in our farm name because last year the guy got alot less than they should have brought.  Sometimes it pays to have a "name and reputation" .... 
But with all that I didn't get home until about 7.  I backed the trailer up to the usual spot and then took  my truck and went by and did the horse.  Everything there is fine.  
Did NOT get to the pasture to get the calves in and have no idea where DS is or even if he cut any hay since he is not answering my texts.... I am not going to worry about it until tomorrow.   

It was a nice cool 53 this morning, sunny and comfortable all day... supposed to get warmer and back into the 90's by Monday... then some possible rain on Tues eve or Wed..... 

Set up a farm for Monday afternoon, they wanted to try to do it the first of the week so I said fine.  Got 2 others to call.  I know one is still chopping corn so they won't want to but he said to call around the 12th or so.... the other is a toss up... will have to just call and see what they are doing as far as chopping corn or whatever.... then 2 others for the end of the month I guess... one might just wait til early Oct then not test again til early Dec....

I'm quitting for the night.  Think I will watch a movie on the computer.  Going to have to get those calves in tomorrow....Oh, and I forgot to do the clothes so they will get done tomorrow....


----------



## Mini Horses

Loading and hauling and DSs!!     

Had hoped my DS would be a help to sort goats but he hobbled out on a crutch, sciatic nerve pain.   Have 10 in paddock to load.  Hope all still in there in AM.   Some hollering going on but, quieted, so?   2 more I'd like to add if I can grab them in morning.  If not, always next month.   Have a couple late born to go then anyway...named hay $.  

Truck & trailer set at loading lane...toss grain and move out of the way....shut doors. 

You know auctions...ya get what ya get.   They gotta go.  I need a social day anyhow.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday morning... another cool 53 this morning... sun coming up over the trees across the road from me.  

Yeah, DS's are always a big lot of help when you could best use it....NOT.....Oh well....Hope the auction goes good, and prices are good.  They sold a single wether goat yesterday... nice looking, good flesh... brought right about 200 and weighed like 85 lbs?  There are few goats or sheeep sold at this market anymore so not a good place to judge prices, but still I thought it wasn't a bad price considering.  The best market for them is on Saturday, about an hour north of here.  They sell alot of small animals, have a good number of buyers for them, and also being a Saturday, they have a huge number of "weekend farmers" that come there too.  

Today is the sad 20th remembrance of the 9-11 attack on our soil, and our families and our way of life.  I hope all will have a moment of silent prayer for all that lost their lives that day, and the heroic efforts of so many to try to help.  

Not alot on the agenda today, clothes to get out on the line, calves to get in at the nurse cow pasture.  Maybe DS will clue me in on what he is cutting/where.  I see he didn't do any yesterday, the tractor and discbine is still across the road where he cut the sorghum last.  Supposedly there is next to no chance of rain for at least a week now.... Sure hope it doesn't come next Saturday....


----------



## Mini Horses

I hope next sat is good weather, too!    😁    well, just no rain works...

That was a good goat price, especially for a wether.   Here a lot depends on meat buyers and many of those accumulate and hold on a "feed up" lot  for a load to sell.  We do have several who buy for their farm and keep decent size herds, breed, kid out, etc.  Most of these today are bucklings, uncut -- that's how many want them, unaltered -- so need to go!  Couple grown does just to cut back....will sell a few more next month when I take last of young bucklings.  Nothing wrong with them but want to thin out for meat goat room.  I like my milkers 

It is my desire to cut back work hours next year, increase farm time and efforts.  Two yrs late but Covid got in the way.  Determined to see my garden and farm work.    Not yet ready to totally quit job but, closer.  I'm spoiled, not rich. . I think we both feel unsure about quitting our jobs, there are some good things about them.  Personally I see a few more years a possibility...it does keep me out with people and life beyond a goat, chicken or pig.  😎🤗

Gotta go check coops, do chores and get ready to laod up about 10-10:30.   Only ten miles out.  Want to off load 11-11:30 and may have others in line there.   Sale starts at 1.  They have "yard sale" things first, then birds and rabbits, then livestock.  Be done about 5.  Fun day.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat eve and decided to post and then hunker down with a movie.  

Ds called to get me to come get him at a field he was mowing.  He never moved the round bales there, so was mowing and then when he got close, mowed around a few, then wanted the truck to move them and then was going to finish mowing.  But he needed me to come get him so he could go to funeral for his boss's mom.  Never mentioned it to me when it was going to be, so I couldn't get ready on that short a notice.  He brought his clothes and went and changed and went.  He said he would talk to me later when I brought him back to the truck.  Later this afternoon, he hauled round bales here to the field across from me where we keep them along the woods... and never heard another word out of him.  I texted him to find out how much he had cut and all so I can plan to not test on days that I might be pushed to get it raked or tedded... but haven't heard anything back.  Plus he brought the tractor and mower back across the road late this afternoon.... which makes no sense if he is going to do more sq bales. Not going to keep trying to second guess. 

Went and got the buckets filled with grain to go to snyder's (nurse cow pasture) tomorrow. 
 Used the weed eater here,  and ran it til the battery went dead.  
Put some of the minwax stain on the cabinet so it can dry and I can get the rest of the shelves in .  
Hung the clothes out earlier and there was a nice breeze.  Will bring them in tomorrow since I did not get them before the dew started to settle.  
Came across a bunch of heavy quilted shirts and a jacket and some other stuff that I will have to wash in a big machine at the laundromat.... might go do that in the morning so they can hang and dry.  I have 3 pr of sneakers that I have been wanting to wash, so this is a good time to do them with other heavier stuff.  They will tumble around in the machine better.  There is no hay to rake so it would be good to get them done... especially since they will dry good.  I have some sheets and stuff that can get done too, so might be worth the trip.  Do 2 big machines worth and they will hang and dry and more stuff to sort and pack.  Got a couple of plastic storage totes emptied out .... for future yard sale stuff.   I would have liked to do it this fall, but I just can't get to it with working on stuff so slowly.  I need to get things in the house better organized for when I do come home from the replacements... so I can get around and not have all the boxes everywhere to trip over.  The dining room will still have alot of boxes, but want them all together and not in the kitchen and DR and BR and hallway and front porch.... getting done a little at a time....


----------



## farmerjan

Not a good day.  My brother texted me and my dad passed away this morning.  Don't know any details but will be going north again for a funeral,  within the next few days.  Don't know how much I will be on here. 

Probably will not be here for the Poultry Swap next Saturday so if anyone was thinking about trying to come to meet up, I apologize.  Have already talked to @Mini Horses. Expect we will be gone for several days.


----------



## Mini Horses




----------



## Baymule

I’m so sorry Jan.  Big hugs.


----------



## Ridgetop

So sorry Jan.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry to hear that Jan, kinda sudden so extra hard.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So sorry Jan   ,.....be safe in your travels


----------



## Finnie

I’m so sorry.


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you to everyone for their kind thoughts and condolences.  It is a tough time.  Just found out that the services are not until next week....  this Wed would be too soon in my brother's estimation to allow some of the family to get there... no other "openings" til next week... Not happy with this , but it is not my call... we will leave either Sunday or very early monday to go up as private family night is Monday eve... services on Tuesday at 10 a.m..  We will be gone at least 3 or 4 days.  
In the meantime, I will schedule the 2 farms that want to get tested this week,  that I had told no.... one farmer is having carpal tunnel surgery Friday... and the other had planned on this week when we talked several weeks ago and they were planning corn chopping... he has a vet check and hoof trimmer next week... I had told him no for this week thinking we were going to be gone like wed through the weekend... So tomorrow I will get them both scheduled and done.  I tested today since it was scheduled and there was no sense in sitting around doing nothing...they are friends and I have been testing them for 30 yrs that I have been a tester....
  I raked hay first for 2 1/2 hours in one field.... Will rake the sorghum that is cut... he got part of the field cut Sunday morning.... tedded it out today... calling for showers wed eve/thursday... up to 40% chance now... so didn't cut more due to thinking we would not be here to get it up.... now not sure what to do... it will be DS call.... 
Was supposed to go to Poultry swap on Sat... then I talked to @Mini Horses yesterday and cancelled because I was sure we would be up north.... not sure if I want to go or not at this point....probably won't be very good company anyway.... my son's dog got badly injured Sunday morning and I had to put it down for him;  and that was about an hour before I got the text from my brother about my father so it was a really bad day all the way around....
So, I will be on and off here;  as I try to manage to get through the next week or 2 .....


----------



## farmerjan

Samples packed and dropped off from yesterday's herd.  Got one scheduled for tomorrow and one for a 2x test Thurs/Friday.... will have to get the samples dropped off fri aft so they go out.
  DS stopped to unhook the tedder on the tractor,  and hook up the rake instead,  as it is hard for me to do with these knees.  We talked about going up and it seems that he is leaning towards Sat,  or Sunday morning.   I can go anytime.  Just as well that I am not going to the poultry swap. 
Got the sorghum-sudan that he had cut early Sunday that he tedded out, raked and it is ready to bale.  Wish that the field had gotten all mowed.  Oh well, maybe if we get some rain/showers on Wed/thursday... he will mow it before we go and it will be dry and ready to rake when we get back.     Only had 8 rows mowed so didn't take much time to rake. If we get some rain, it will grow again... might get a 3rd cutting if we don't get an early frost. ...

Talked to a patient care person about the upcoming surgery.  Sending me a video class to watch about the surgery, tips to a better "experience"... nice person but she couldn't answer many of my questions.  And not my patient advocate.....why do they need all these people?  Why not assign one person to you for everything you need to know and do.  
So far everything is still a go.  Will get a test when I go in for the surgery.... no shut downs at this hospital... but then it specializes in replacements so doesn't take in all the emergency patients and all.... 

Will have to talk to brother when I am up there about future of doing things at parents house.  I will be rather limited for awhile after the replacements... but even my DS feels that I will wind up being one to help with alot of this since the brother does not get along with the other brother and my sister and he have been on outs again... family dynamics... I will be glad in a way when this is all over as there will be alot less interaction.... and problems.... once it gets settled.  

Going out to get the clothes off the line.  Did the horse already.... let DEB know about my new plans and will probably talk to her on Saturday.  I think she will try to stay at the farm and work from home for next week so she can take care of her also. Not sure what the plans are for this mare for the winter... She is going to have to make arrangements for after the end of October.....I will not be taking care of her after the replacements....


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.  Tested the jersey farm that is 125 miles away on Wed and then did the 225 cow herd that I have to go to 2x,  Thurs eve and this morning.  Got the samples from the farm wed sent out yesterday and got the 225 cow herd sent out today.  That herd is a pain.  He is all worried who he will need to call after my surgery if I don't come back to work... and wanting to test in Nov and I had already told him that I would not be testing in Nov....he's being downright obnoxious about it... yet he puts me off testing all the time... We tested in July then it was too hot in August, so it had to work around his schedule with chopping.... which I did even though I would have rather not had to go......he wants things when he wants it, when it suits him... I said well, we can test again in Oct before my surgery then he can wait til the first of December... and he said well who should I call if you can't do it... and I said, well, things worked out just fine after the ankle so I see no reason to worry about it until we see how this surgery goes....it just hit me wrong.  I was not in the mood for it today.   Everyone else has been absolutely great about it... and VERY willing to work it out however... I am just not in the mood for him... I took the jump drive back and picked up my meters and all so they are not sitting there getting dirtier from the cats walking all over them and all where they stick them when they take them out.  They can't take the hose and wash them off last thing when washing the parlor so everything off the floors get splattered on them.... I get so aggravated.  

I went to snyder's... nurse cow pasture... where I have been trying to get in the 2 bull calves to get worked (steered) and finally today got them both in.  Got both their mothers in too... the one has been impossible to get in...also got in one heifer that is pretty nutty that I am going to sell.... that had not gotten tagged yet... and 4 BIG heifers that should have been calving... then got put back in there with the bull to get (re)bred... One is alot further along pregnant, 2 are probably in the 2-3 month range I think and one I am pretty sure is totally open. She will make a good beef for him to kill in Nov....  So got the bull calves worked and will leave them there with the other calves that we weaned... the "keep heifer calves", from out of the group that we sold a couple weeks ago;   while we are gone.  He is wanting to ship a few more head in the next couple weeks.... so I will have to get in the other couple of calves that need to get sold that are there... but they have been worked and tagged except for one more heifer calf of mine that was not done.  There are several ready to wean anyway... when we get back I will get them all in so that we can sell those few that need to be weaned.  
 The one cow that is so hard to get in will not be coming back to snyders.... she was part of the reason the calf wouldn't come in and I am tired of dealing with her.  With 9 head total out of there... I hope that I will be able to get the others in easier...plus it will take the strain off the water running slow from the spring.   Had to listen to DS about the one heifer that is a little nutty... I really get a little tired of his constant put down of the ones that are not as quiet,  that are mine... yet he seldom ever carries on like this when his are like this... It was his stupid cow and bull calf that I have been having so much trouble trying to get in.  Just because my nutty heifer jumped over the pallet and busted it up ....  yet there are things there at that barn that DS has been saying for a year that he needs to fix.... and it never gets done.  I will get a new pallet for that spot... it helps to bridge a gap between the water trough and the gate that gets swung there to meet the trailer when we load... and I took the last good pallet to fix the fence that Jim did all half-a$$ed and the board got broken again.....which DS said he would bring a board up there and fix it right.....yeah, NOT........not like it was a $100 gate or anything.... She's getting sold... wasn't planning on weaning her this week but she is not going back... then I don't have to listen to him.  She is not one I was going to keep anyway.... got 3 that I want to keep...probably.  There are a couple there that are his... 2 are not real good ones... and 2 more steers up there that are mine that can go....But I hope to be able to get them in easier now with fewer there,  so not as much pushing and shoving and the calves don't have that stupid cow and her calf to hang around with and not want to come in.  

Made arrangements with the guy that works at the co-op to stop and get my truck early in the week and take it to work and get the lights working... no brake lights or right signal or backup light... he said it might only be a bulb and/or fuse, but at least I will not be waiting for another month for DS to take a notion to do it. This way it will be done for when I get back.  I did not want to leave it set there for 5 days at the co=op.... JR said he would just stop and get it and drive it to work.... it's like 3 miles...no big deal.  He//,   DS  has to be on the phone when we are trying to sort cows anymore, instead of getting the job done.  I am getting so I HATE these cell phones...people can't stay off them and my DS is one of the worst....

He has decided we are going up tomorrow, Saturday and now wants to leave around 7 a.m.... I found this out at about 6 this evening when I was leaving the barn after doing the calves.  Good thing I asked.  He is so wrapped up in the GF and all,  that he thinks he tells me things then gets mad when I tell him that no he did not discuss it with me.... guess the only good thing is this will probably be the last trip up there together for the foreseeable future.  If my POA brother decides he wants some help with cleaning out parents house or whatever... I will most likely be going up by myself ..... 
The one saving grace about that is this brother has absolutely NOTHING to do with GF and refuses to acknowledge her, because of her screwing around on DS  with her ex ....when he broke his hip and was staying at her house.... so she won't be going up as she is not welcome..... 

FAMILY DRAMA......

Went and got my hair washed and trimmed today and of course she took off way more than I wanted.  Need to find someone different.... Did get my eyebrows and all done so at least I will look decent.... It felt good to get my hair washed and scalp massaged though.... 

Just ate a baked potato.... and have to go in and get the rest of the stuff ready to go.  I had taken some things out the other day... but really thought I would have tomorrow  to finish getting ready.  My knees hurt so much from testing last night and again this morning.... 4-5 hours each time... then the cattle penning and working... I just want to lay down and not move.   But, I am going to get some more clothes packed since we are going to be there for a few days.... and get the few dishes done up in the sink... and go to bed.  

Going to be a tough trip....


----------



## Mike CHS

You seem to be having some super frustrating times but also seem to be handling it very well.  Our Happy Thoughts are with you.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry to vent so much last night.  That is what happens when i hurt more than the normal aching!!!!!!

Got everything as ready as it is going to be.  Did the dishes in the sink even.... Oh, got to go out and check the freezers and put down the handle on the outside water spicket... I was using the hose the other day.  Even got the meters unloaded last evening,  into the storage bin thing I keep them in out of the sun when I am not using them.  Guess I am as ready as I am going to be .   Going to be a long tough few days. 

Thanks to everyone for their concerns and thoughts.


----------



## Ridgetop

Love and prayers are with you .  This will be a hard trip.  Hopefully POA brother will be easier to get along with if whole family is present.


----------



## farmerjan

We got home late this afternoon.  It was a rough trip and there are going to be some very bad times yet once the stupid lawyer gets back to my brother which he has not had the decency to do so yet.  So, no one knows much of anything.... will, executor, NOTHING.  Brought some things home POA brother said I should take because my father had made the statement only a few days before when they were cleaning out the sewing room... and he did take all the pictures off the walls and give to the respective families that they belonged to... and I took the rest as some were of my mom's family that my POA brother was going to just toss out.  He is talking a dumpster outside the craft room, (which is a separate room from the sewing room),  and just throwing everything out that is in there.... I have asked, nearly begged, him to let me know what is what with the legalities,  and I will come up and start going through things as there are alot of pictures and such that were piled on the sewing table mixed in with stuff... When my Mom started to fail things just got piled in there... it is a real mess and there is more than most hoarders have..... he is talking the house getting sold which is okay with me... unless it gets left to someone.. but won't know until the lawyer returns his calls.... the thoughts were that he would call back and maybe if there was a reading of the will etc... that it could be done while we were all up there.... but he did not return the calls... 

My DS has their dog as the home they thought they had for him fell through... I will not take him.  He is a white American Eskimo... we used to call them American Spitz.... he is a sweet dog but has not had much attention since he was gotten for  my mom and she went into decline not a year after they had him.  They had had 2 before him so had them for many years... I cannot deal with a dog right now and do not want a dog with all that white long hair that sheds all over everything...He is following my son around as he is lost.... he had a small utility room for a "kennel", went out on a long cable so that he would not run off and get on the road..... and was taken care of mostly by the caregivers because my father had the stroke when he was barely a year old and my mom was totally unable to care for him.  He is not mean, but is more like a 6 month old untrained puppy in a 4yr old dog's body.  Loves kids and loves attention.... I think my DS is hoping he could find a good home for him with kids so he could play and have a better life.  He was not neglected except for time and attention.  He just has had his whole life uprooted.  He rode well in the truck coming down, but it was not something that had been planned on.  I would not take an animal now with the upcoming knee replacements anyway. 

Brought home some things that my father had already told me he wanted me to have on the phone the week before while he and my brother were cleaning out the sewing room.... my mom had a ton of stuff and it seemed that my brother had convinced him that they needed to start sorting out some stuff so that they could get to the beds in there for people to be able to stay when they came to visit... As many older people.... myself included.... they were collectors....savers..... LOTS of STUFF......

Trying to stay on the positive side of the POA brother... don't know what will happen next with the lawyer and what is what with the will, probate... everything.... hoping that when things get figured out that maybe POA brother will get the one piece of property that has been in the family for years, and then this house will get sold;   and maybe I will be able to go through and work with whomever to sort out things in this house and not just throw so much of the "stuff"  away like POA brother is talking.....there are items that are worth some money and some sentimental things..... but this brother has no sense of "holding on" to sentimental things....maybe my fathers will, will have been made for someone other than this brother to sort through things.  

The not knowing anything is what is tough right now....

I am going to close for now, have things to do in the morning.....want a hot shower and a night in my own bed... 

They did get the lights fixed on my truck... I have to go see them in the morning and get some feed too as DS and his GF got the 3 "old cows" and their 3 calves,  in at their pasture,  and they are going to town tomorrow and there is a big steer calf at the nurse cow pasture I am going to try to get in the catch pen, at the nurse cow pasture, in the morning... he has a couple other calves he is going to send too....The old cows and their calves are mine, and there is one heifer calf we took there last week that is mine to go, and he has a few head of calves to go... a couple he had treated for pinkeye and had to wait for their eyes to clear up and one bull calf we had banded that we can send now that he is a steer and we can cut off the sack since it is shriveling up.... some odd stuff at the barn.... Take a load while prices are still pretty decent... Then we will have more later on in the late fall/winter when we start bringing the other cow/calf pairs home from summer pastures......but need to get these out of the barn that don't need to be there....


----------



## Bruce

I'm sorry you are going through all this Jan. The lawyer can't even call back? Such a sad excuse for a "professional". And POA brother just wants out as fast as possible. If he wants to toss everything in a dumpster why not let the rest of the family sort through for "treasures", either emotional or of $ value??


----------



## Mini Horses

Lawyers are notorious for lag time.  Unless you use them on a regular basis...most don't...and reading a will is not a money maker.   I suspect a few calls before any reply/results.  I agree with letting others sift thru the tossing, first.

There should have been some rains in your area Wed and Thurs....decent amounts.  We got close to 1.75 here, just yesterday.  It was off and on all day.  Gone now and appears good weather everywhere for a several day stretch.  Maybe make hay?


----------



## Ridgetop

You are all entitled to a copy of the Will.  The lawyer needs to send everyone a copy asap.  Don't depend on word of mouth to know what is in it.  Probate law in each has a time limit in which you are provided with a copy of the Will, probate is opened, and the Will filed. Unless everything is in a Trust in which case some stats do not require probate.  However, the Trustee must supply a copy of the trust to all inheritors and disinherited family members).  The Trustee should notify everyone how it is to be administered and wound up after the death of the Trustor.  

If you can't spare the time to stay at your dad's house again to go through things, I suggest renting a small storage unit in YOUR area, and just moving everything into it for now.  Then you can bring home those items you know you want right now, and go through the rest later.  If you bring all the boxes to your location and store them there, you can go have DS bring boxes  home for you to go through them when recovering from the knee surgery at your home after you get out of rehab.  You'll have to pay storage on a unit, but at least you can empty the house fast if "POA" decides to empty the house and put it on the market without giving you adequate time to go through everything while it is still in the house.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey to everyone.  The situation with the house and everything is all waiting on the lawyer.... can't do a thing until then.  Brother has left the house today and gone home to his place in upper NY on Lake Ontario... he's been gone from there since my father got hurt in the roll over mower accident.... over a month.  House is locked and the neighbors that used to help will watch it.... the one guy lives right next door, and he is a nice guy.   I think that brother will follow things to the letter... he just doesn't want to deal with cleaning out the house... I am hoping that once the lawyer gets his act in gear, we will at least know something.  But I don't think that this POA brother is going to do anything "bad", but will do it "BY THE BOOK"  because he is such a stickler for some things......he just doesn't want to take the time to sort things out in a precise manner... no patience with "little stuff".... I am not going to worry about it right now because i cannot do anything about it.....

We had 3.4 inches rain on the last few days we were gone and just before we got home... mostly on Wed I guess.  It was moving north as we came home,  driving through it on Thursday.  Really soaked things, and there were a bunch of trees down on Wed eve as the sheriff's dept.  called DS about them and he had to call the other boss to handle it all.... But it was really a good soaking.  Supposed to be clear for the next 5+ days.... 
DS was going to cut the sorghum at the big farm, then start cutting some hay close by here,  and then will cut the rest of the piece across the road.  Since we are due to have nice weather he says he needs to get some down and made into sq bales. 
FINALLY, I got the big steer in at the nurse cow pasture this morning, could not get him in yesterday evening.  Also got in 3 big heifers to wean and will try to get in the other 2 ( I think there are only 2 other big ones), that need weaning.  I was not going to lose the steer trying to get in heifers that were not "essential" to get in.
  DS said he wanted to ship a group today... he and GF got in the "old cows" and their calves at the pasture yesterday evening in anticipation to ship today. One of them was really hard to get in, GF has been feeding every other day since we were gone, and I had been feeding before that;   but they took the 4 wheeler so that the cow could not outrun them and they finally got her in.   BUT, he talked to the auctioneer who is a friend, and he said there were 2 buyers that weren't going to be there today so he said that the calves would do okay, but he thought they would do better next week.  So we are going to wait and ship next Friday..they are all at the barn. There are 2 or 3 more that he thinks he will ship too.  Got a real NICE, really good confirmation heifer out of one of my cows that is a total nutcase...been weaned for over 3 months;   throws her head up, runs to the other end of the field when you go in there... won't come for feed unless she thinks you have backed off far enough.....she was running with a crazy one of his that he got rid of and we were hoping this heifer would calm down once the other idiot was out of there, but she hasn't calmed down at all.  I said to get her in the barn and she can go too.  She will bring nearly enough for me to pick up another cow/calf pair on a day when I find a bargain.... he also said there are 2 or 3 others that are nothing special so he is probably going to ship them too..... get the numbers down a little, while prices have been holding,  before we bring home cattle from summer pastures....All we will have to do next Friday  is sort out the ones we are keeping.... went through and looked at the heifers again and decided to ship a few more that he had originally kept.... plus we have all the ones out at pasture on cows that will be coming home this late fall... so will have more to pick through.  No point in keeping ones we aren't really 100% positive we want to be replacements.  Heifer prices are holding pretty decent so they need to go before prices fall and I think that will happen here soon.  

Heard talk again today about inflation and grocery prices going up.  Please, everyone that needs staples, get things now. There was a report that Cosco.... like Sam's Club.... warehouse groceries..... is limiting TP and some other staples... because of delivery problems and such.... it is just another "reason"....@Mini Horses mentioned it also.  It is going to keep getting more expensive and things will not be available... I keep preaching to DS and he needs to get on GF to start getting stuff put back....if you can possibly do it, buy a 1/2  of beef,  and/or  pork and some chicken....get your animals streamlined as feed keeps going up....as @Baymule said.... HUNKER DOWN.... it is going to get worse......

 I think I am going to invest in another BIG freezer, replace an older smaller one here in the house, and let DS take the older one to use to keep any beef he does  not get sold right off and then maybe he can sell some smaller amounts to people that cannot see their way to buying a larger quantity. Split things into "quarters" instead of halves.  We have a heifer that I think is not "right" inside... might be a freemartin twin, and not able to breed.  He has never checked her and she is at the barn to get checked but she is probably the next one to get killed in early Nov...she was in heat again today..... Got appts for 2 in Dec... one is already spoken for.  

Going up to check the horse as I just found out that Deb did not stay all week as she had some appts she had to keep.  Then I am coming back and just stay put.

I am still trying to get my feet under me..... I have to get some things moved around so that we can get the sewing table into the house that came from my mom's.  POA brother said that he wanted it out and that it went with the sewing machine... I didn't question him... we just loaded it on the truck....Got to make room here to get it in the house.... re thinking what I want to do with the DR now.... it might have to go in there as there is no room in the BR where the other sewing stuff is.... Might see about a yard sale after all and get some stuff out of here....maybe the weekend I was going to go north to see my father before my surgery.... Won't have alot but might be able to get some of this stuff cleaned out....have to get some help to get stuff carried out and put up on tables and stuff... not charge a fortune and get it gone....Will see how the weather reports are looking too... and where we are in hay....

DS just texted me to come get him in 15 min from the field he is mowing and take him back to the truck.  So I will post this so I don't accidentally erase it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Depending on will, sale of house may not happen on previous POA brother's time.  A POA is only good while person giving it is alive...he now has to abide by laws governing estates.  Will or not.   There is no longer any validity to his POA.

GLAD YOU GOT THAT RAIN!    It showed a lot in your general area on radar.   It will bring the pastures on for you....always a good thing.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , I do realize that the POA was only valid while they were alive....Hoping my father had some sense and did better with his will making and such than his mother and grandmother both did... so much of the families properties were sold for estate taxes back then because they did not have a savvy lawyer to protect things.  I would like to contact the lawyer myself, but have not been made privy to who it is yet.  SO DAM@#D tired of all the secret crap.... will be glad when it is all a done deal... and I will go if they decide to have an estate sale which I feel is a real kick in the teeth to us kids in general.... but until we get some "OFFICIAL LEGAL " info, I have just decided to not let it eat at me.   There are things there that most of us wanted that were more sentimental than anything.... and I think that some of it should have been allowed to be taken... such as ceramic wall things and all that my mom made herself in her ceramic room... she had a kiln and all that was given away a year ago.... but some of her things that were on the wall have no monetary value at all... but things that one person or other would like for remembrance reasons.... all 4 of us were there so it wasn't like anyone was trying to take things behind each others' back.... 

DS mowed several pieces of ground today.... 10 + acres of sorghum at the big farm and a 4 acre piece of mixed grass hay... and all but one field at Deb's where I take care of the horse....I moved her into the arena area so DS could get in and out with the tractor and discbine through the several gates since the fields are cut up... I imagine he cut 6-8 acres there at least.  He says corn is about ready to chop for silage so he has to get the sorghum off back there so they can get in and out of the corn field..... chopping may take place in the next 10 days;  the sorghum ought to dry good in the next few days with no humidity and the temps are supposed to get back up into the low 80's..... the grass hay is very short and thin so it will dry fast too .  The rain was good for the ground in general and great for the spring at the nurse cow pasture.... and it didn't run off here as Deb's driveway was not at all washed this time.... 
Time for a shower and to just quit for the night.... 
It was down to 47 last night... up to 74 today.  Real  Fall   weather....


----------



## Mini Horses

You must be haying!   Hope all is well.....


----------



## farmerjan

It's Monday eve.  Yes, @Mini Horses  we are in hay.  I also have just not had much to say.  The weather has been really nice, got a couple really cool mornings in the upper 40's, and the last couple have been in the lower 50's.... typical of this time of year.  Days have been sunny, no humidity, mid-upper 70's and an 80.  
Tedded out the sorghum at the big farm and then raked hay at deb's where he cut the other day.  It is very sparse.  Sorghum is drying and will be ready to rake and bale in a day or 2.  Finally got him to finish cutting the sorghum across from my house.... he was going to put it off again, let it grow a little, but it likes warm weather and I said, look, it is good and sunny, LOW HUMIDITY, so it will dry.  You just don't know when we are going to get another stretch like this.  So he finally agreed and got it cut this evening.  I was raking hay at deb's and so we got the sq baler and the wagon out of the arena there that has a roof over it...he's been storing it there. Then I said I could quit anytime and finish the big field in the morning so he brought me back to my truck and then I went and got a couple cans of fuel from the barn & brought it back for the tractor he was mowing with.  Dumped them in and I took them back to the barn so they will be there.  Came home and I am in for the night.  Got some soup in the convection oven heating.  

Had PT this morning, and it really helped.  Been nearly a month since I was there because I cancelled when my father passed away and we have been on every 2 weeks... Will go one more time before the replacements. 

Got a video to watch from the doctor's on the whole thing instead of going to a class.  Have the blood work and CT scan and all this Wednesday, 29th.   Need to get driving directions since it is at the hospital where the surgery is going to be not the dr office where I went for my consultation appt.  Will pick up the rental car tomorrow eve.  Can't/won't drive my little truck due to the farm use tags... I would trust it but don't need a ticket or any other problems.    
My car is not done, and will be a bit yet.  They have had some problems at the garage and are way behind where they thought they would be.  Not going to get bent out of shape since I all too well understand things not going as planned.  They are human too.  But it is going to be awhile by the looks of it. Not sure I will have it before the surgery. But I sure want to have it by the time I get back home.   

Going to rake the rest of the field I was in, in the morning after the dew dries off.  It won't take an  hour... then he will be able to sq bale all the grass, and then I will probably rake the sorghum I tedded as it was pretty dry... or else he can rake it on wed when I am gone.  

I tested a herd Sunday eve and forgot to drop off the samples so they will go out tomorrow.  I was busy on the tractor and did not get in, in time to get them dropped off for UPS.  Have 3 farms I need to call to see what they are wanting to do.  Would like to get a couple scheduled early in Oct.  
As far as I know we are shipping cattle on Friday so that will be my day.  Saturday is "McCormick Farm Day".  This farm is now owned by Va Tech and they do alot of Ag stuff there... it is where Cyrus  McCormick invented the reaper, which mechanized harvesting.  Lots of people come and it looks to be a real nice day. 
 Then I have a farm scheduled for Sunday morning... it was the one that I changed around so that I could go up north for the weekend of the 9-10th.  I am just going to leave it on Sunday and get it done.  Then they won't test again until Dec. .  

Got my infared heater out for the bedroom so that I can take the chill off when I get a shower and keep the room at 65 so that when I get up it is not 50 in there.  Knees can not take the cold.  Doesn't run much.  I need to get the heated mattress pad on the bed for the winter  and that would really help too.  
Trying to get the LR stuff moved around so that I can get the TV set up on the coffee table so that I will have it to at least watch movies when I get back too.  Not going to have a recliner by then, the one I kinda liked was sold only a couple days after I looked at it, and so I just decided to wait.  I will still be able to put my legs up on the couch since it is a long (too big for this room really) couch.  I just decided that I didn't have to have it.... if I can't get exactly what I want.  Plus, getting the LR somewhat organized will allow me to use the "gas fireplace" in there too when I get back from the surgery and the PT.....

So that is about what is going on.  Slight possibility of stray shower tomorrow, less than 20% chance and it looks to stay north of us anyway.  Then sun and nice through til Sunday with another slight possibility.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a note;  the lawyer's office did send some stuff to my brother's e-mail.... but they had the spelling wrong so he obviously did not get it.  Why the he// the lawyer's office didn't check to see why he had not responded I have no idea.  So, they resent it to him, he contacted all of us as they needed legal names, addresses etc., of all of us and our natural (biological) children... so it is in the "pipeline" ,  and started.  Brother said there was about 8 pages they e-mailed him.  I guess that they needed all the legal names and all so that they can contact us with the legal info;  like will/ will reading whatever all they need to do.  So we wait for whatever the next step is.


----------



## Baymule

Countdown to knee surgery! You better call me while you are in rehab! You'll be bored to death in there anyway. If it's a nursing home too, they put those old folks to bed at 6 or 7, ridiculous. 

I'm glad the lawyer has gotten started on things. It will be better when you at least know what is going on.

I called the attorney that drew up our wills on Friday, he returned my call this evening. I am waiting on the death certificate, then we will get things rolling.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a little bit before I get outside and get going.  Nice evening yesterday,  down to upper 50's and the sun is coming up over the trees and ridge across the road today,  and it is supposed to be in the upper 70's low 80's  the next 2-3 days, rain and wet coming in after Sunday evening into next week.  

Got a load of clothes in, on final rinse and then will get them hung.  I have to take back the rental car today... I have it til 5,  so anytime.  They don't do partial days so will do it late.  I am going to go to the laundromat and do those bulky things I still haven't gotten to, because we are going to have real nice weather the next 3 days and I want them clean and then put away with the rest of the "yard sale" stuff.  Have sneakers to do that work better in the big machines too and have stripped the bed and will do sheets and all since they wash better in the big machine.  I have an older agitator machine that I like for most stuff and love to be able to soak stuff in it, but the bigger bulkier things don't wash as well unless I don't put much else in with them. But for sneakers, the tumbler machines work better.  Gonna hang some blankets to air so they will be ready to go on the bed.  I LOVE the smell of "outdoors" in my sheets, towels and blankets. 

Had a long day at the dr etc yesterday.  Saw him for a few minutes,  he said same thing, there is nothing getting any better, just worse, and when was the surgery scheduled?  When I told him he said good, and I asked about a rehab and he said there was a new facility he worked with just a few miles away, and he was very confident in the doctors and staff there, and that the office will call to talk to me about it about 2 weeks before the surgery, and they can get it set up.  He said I would do good in rehab he was sure.   I also mentioned I was worried about the shutdowns of elective surgeries in my area and he said ...."Not going to happen here".... period.   WOW.... so that was that.  Then went down to get the CT scans for the robot... did each leg separately so had to lay sorta on the edge/side as it went in the machine;  so the leg/knee being done was flat in the center... but that went well and they got good images on the first try of each.   Then went to the lab and got blood drawn.   
Got lost going there because there was road construction EVERYWHERE... Lost in the city... was so frustrated.  But I called and they had another patient that got there early and so they sorta flipped our appts so it worked out.  I apologized to the dr and he said not to worry, that he was often late for things so he was no one to judge....it all worked out.   
The SUV I drove was big compared to all the smaller cars... but it did ride pretty comfortable so..... Have not filled it up but used about a full tank.... about 400+ miles.... I will look at it and see what the gas mileage was when I fill it.  
GF told DS that I should have taken her suv... it is actually a little smaller than the one I took.... said that if I got in a wreck then she hoped it was totaled as long as no one got hurt.....as she doesn't especially like it..... GEE WHIZ  If I had known she felt that way I would have taken it because I wouldn't have worried about anything happening to it...it is less than a year old so I really did not want to take the chance of it getting damaged.....OH WELL.....would've saved me some money.....done and over it.....

Watched the video class they sent in my e-mail but will have to watch it again... need to reread the "booklet" that I got in the mail too....It didn't all sink in because I was distracted somewhat.   Got my PCP appt for Oct 15th.... never had to have a pcp "ok" for the ankle.  Oh well... Dentist has been scheduled for 20th for a routine cleaning etc...

So, I am going to get out and get the clothes hung, and then go across the road and get the rake off the tractor and the tedder put on so I can get that done.   Won't take more than 2 hours to do it at most.   Then the rake can get hooked back up so I can rake it late Friday or Sat.....

I will take the clothes and go to the laundromat on the way to return the rental...then can come home and hang them.
DS is gone today with a friend to an annual "trip" they make to a car parts "flea market" thing in PA.  He says we are still going to ship cattle tomorrow so that will take up most of the day....I will go up about 11 or so, get the cattle in and loaded,  and then stay for the sale as usual, after eating lunch there.  Then I guess I will rake on Sat morning...

Time to head out....


----------



## Baymule

I'm so glad that you are getting the preparations for your knee surgery in order. With rehab and therapy, You will be dancing on your twinkle toes!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> said that if I got in a wreck then she hoped it was totaled as long as no one got hurt.....as she doesn't especially like it..... GEE WHIZ If I had known she felt that way I would have taken it because I wouldn't have worried about anything happening to it...it is less than a year old so I really did not want to take the chance of it getting damaged


Does she have any idea how much money she would lose if it was totalled? A car that new is still on the painful side of  "percentage value lost the second it is driven off the lot".


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce :  I think that GF was talking a little tongue in cheek.... AND..... with the cost of new ones, this one is worth nearly right at what she paid for it because of the demand for used vehicles.... they recently contacted her about selling it and offered her quite a bit more than she expected.... don't think she was meaning it literally except that if something happened she would not have been devastated... which is why I did not want to borrow it.  Moot point. 

Long day.  Hung the clothes, got the others ready and in the rental.  Went across the street and unhooked the rake, hooked up the tedder and tedded out the sorghum-sudan grass.  It was in pretty good shape, might have gotten by with raking tomorrow without tedding but there were some green spots.  It will be perfect to rake tomorrow.  

Came back to the house, got all my stuff for errands along the way and left.  Went by bank and paid elec bill, went to ins co and questioned the car ins and got it changed from business which the other agent put it in as,  last year, to just personal.... she couldn't seem to get it that I was not using it as part of the milk testing.... just using it to drive to a farm, do the testing, and drive home.... just the same as any of them drove to work every day.  Talked to a different young woman today, and she was nice and when I asked her and explained and asked if she considered her car in a business class,  just driving to work and home, she changed it back to personal.... I have never been very happy since my old ins company sold the business and this one bought it out/merged with it.... My old agent/owner,  retired, that is why the business was sold,  and got the new one and have not been impressed.  I only carry liability due to the age of the vehicle.... yet that agent insisted it was business due to the fact that I traveled alot of different places... yet no one else had ever thought that.  So this other agent said that it was not really business... and I told her that I was only working part-time now anyway.... 
Saved me $75.00/yr...... I pay it once a year then it is done and I don't have to worry about it and you get a little discount doing that too....
I pay my prescription plan to supplement the medicare once a year too.... just easier.....

Went from there to the laundromat, got the clothes in and started, and then took the vehicle back.  Got my truck and came back to the laundromat, they were on the last rinse so that worked out... Brought them home and got them hung out which is great.  Brought in a few of the things I had hung to have enough line space.... 

Talked to DS and they were on their way home from the car "flea market" thing in PA.  He said he has to work tomorrow and will not be in a position to take off to come help load cattle... so he is going to get them sorted this evening;  and then said that he talked to the auctioneer and he said there is going to be a BIG RUN tomorrow... so DS wants me to come to the barn @ 4:45 and he will get them loaded so I can go and not sit in line..... I had planned to go tomorrow around 11 to the barn, and then stay in town for the sale after unloading.... So now, I am going to take them early, and then I will have to go back in later.  I will come home after unloading;  and have time to rake the sorghum after the dew comes off the field.  Then I will go back in since we don't sell without someone being there.  
If there are alot of cattle it will go one of  2 ways..... there will be more buyers there,  as they will all have been advised of the expected "run" of numbers... and the 2 buyers that weren't going to be there last week,  will definitely be there this week.   IF there is good demand, it will help prices and they ought to be good.  Competition between buyers to fill orders...... Numbers elsewhere have been pretty good.  BUT ;  the stock market dropped today, and there is alot of talk of inflation and the "fed" raising interest rates in 2022 instead of them waiting til 2023, as they said here not too long ago.  AND, with rising feed prices, and this inflation, and the insane gov't BS and "giveaway" programs, the feed lots and hence the buyers, will pull back on what they are paying because it will cost more to get that beef to slaughter size and that will hurt as people will get to where they are going to feel the increased costs and start cutting back on things like beef and go to cheaper food.  Grocery store prices are up now, as it is .... and there are things people have to have and spending extra on real good cuts of meat are going to be less and less.... especially since you are talking a 500 lb steer now,  that will not be fed out to slaughter size until next summer/fall..... who knows what grain and feed prices will be like by then.....even hamburger will get very expensive.... Chicken and pork are way up too.  Flour is going up, grains are going up... there is nothing that is not going up....So if that mindset prevails, the prices will be off....

Like I keep telling people, you need to try to get some stuff squirreled away as a hedge against prices... and for the security of having stuff because it might not be available on the shelves when you need it... this way if things are "rationed" you will already have some put back and can just get the amount "rationed" and know that you have something to fall back on.  

Anyway, I had to go in and find a set of sheets for the bed, and will not get the heated mattress pad on since it got "put away" when I washed all that stuff this spring/summer.... planned on looking for it this evening and that means moving a bunch of stuff around....but now I need to get into bed so I can get up at 4 or so..... so I will just get the bed made up and then find all that and get it on sometime between now and when I leave the end of the month for the replacements,  so it will all be in place for when I come home.

Time to get in the shower and get my clothes out for the morning....   I will probably need a sweatshirt early, saying it will get down to the upper 40's.  It was 47 this morning for a low but up to just 80 this afternoon  and the sun was nice.
  DS just called, said he got them all sorted and only have to take out 1 cow in the morning.... her calf is in there to be sold.... one of the hard to get in ones from my nurse cow pasture.... so rather than have her calf go over, or through,  a fence or something...leave her in with them tonight and then we will just sort her out in the morning and run him right on the trailer with the rest.... be glad to get the couple of nutty ones gone....he got the crazy one of mine from out back along with a couple others..... there will be somewhere around 20+ going... and at least 7 or 8 are mine.... nice unplanned "paycheck"..... help make up for the chunk out of my account for the yearly car ins payment I made today!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Does she have any idea how much money she would lose if it was totalled? A car that new is still on the painful side of  "percentage value lost the second it is driven off the lot".


not if you have gap insurance.


----------



## farmerjan

Morning.  It was 53 when I left to go to the barn at 4:30... Got down to 51 on the recording thermometer....The sun is coming up now. 
I got there, DS was running the cattle into the alley to get them loaded.  Had one cow that gave him a fit... she must've known this was not a good thing.  Feel sorry for her, but she is really old, the calf did okay this year but not great, and she had gotten a little thin out on pasture since she had no teeth to be able to graze efficiently.  Would have liked her to have been on hay for another couple weeks so she could have gained a bit..... but it's done.  She was a one and done, bought her to raise the calf and then get sold.  So she had a good last summer of being out to pasture.  
Took a total of 23 in.... I think that 8 or maybe 9 are mine.  Very full load with 3 of the 23, being cows.  Luckily it is only 25 miles or so to the sale barn so not a long time being a bit crowded.  They would have been a little less crowded if they were all 4-5 wt calves.  But those cows were going....  
Got to sale barn at 5:40 and no one ahead of me.  Had a bi#@h of a time getting the 4wd  into "low" as it helps with backing the truck up with a big load like that.... but finally it slid in and then backing up was easy.  It is a little bit of an uphill to back up to the unloading gates.... just enough to need the lower gear.  
Got most of numbers of my calves, except one, so I will go in a little early and go check them in the pen they are in and make sure I get the one that I missed.  Don't have all the numbers of them but was only really concerned which were mine so I get paid for them.  I will be able to get a few more #'s.... we try to keep some records of which cows raise the better calves..... makes a little bit of a difference with keeping replacement heifers.   If a cow consistently raises a so-so calf, she is on the the "strike" list....up there with attitude ..... as a reason to cull her.  A few of these calves are not from problem cows, just cows that calved later in the season.... but a few are mediocre.... and there are a couple, like the one that was so hard to get in, and the one of mine that I wanted to keep and has such a "stupid" attitude, that I will not deal with it.  

Got back around 6:45 or 7.  So, then I came on home and made myself a cup of hot chocolate.  Got on here and am going to try to catch up with a few things and check my e-mails in case there is anything from the lawyer.... 

DS said he got the tedder unhooked and the rake hooked up so I will go out and rake the sorghum-sudan  that I tedded out yesterday, around 11 or so after the sun hopefully burns off the dew.  Sun is coming out in the field now and it is all out in the center of the field, no trees or anything so it ought to dry pretty good.  I won't bother with the laundry today since it will be damp for awhile and I will be in town later.  It is supposed to be real nice tomorrow too, so will get it all in tomorrow afternoon.  
Forecast is calling for rain/showers all next week.  It is great we got the calves shipped today, and all the hay that is on the ground should be ready to get baled by Sunday afternoon.  DS did cut another 5-6 acres or so, I will just rake it tomorrow as it is pretty thin so should dry pretty good as it is.  He will bale it on Sunday and all that is down will be "up" .... good timing.  
Got a call about the car so will run down there to see what the status is.   It is only 2  miles and easier for me to talk to them face to face.... 
DS said I might want to think about my mom's vehicle.  It is maybe a 2012,  and has about 45,000 miles on it because she didn't go anywhere much and then stopped driving when her dementia got worse and then father had the stroke and then no one drove.  My POA brother did drive both the truck and her bronco, on occasion,  to keep them running, and drove my dad's truck home to his house and back a couple times over the last couple years.  So, I need to talk to POA brother and see what it is worth.... there are a couple grandchildren that might be interested but it seems unlikely since they all have fairly newer vehicles.... and most have smaller ones.  So I will do some investigating on value and all....Used vehicles are more in demand than ever, but it is a little older than what most of the car dealers are looking for.  Might be a good "last vehicle" for me.... keep my older ones for work and all that and keep this for "good".... sure does not have alot of miles on it.  

Time to get going and some things done here so I can go rake the sorghum.  Then head to town... going to be a long afternoon.  At least I will get a good lunch at the sale.


----------



## Ridgetop

Low mileage and low price work great.  If you can get her car it will be worth it for you - you don't need the new gadgets and stuff that just cost a fortune when they go wrong.  Low mileage is perfect, broken in but lots of miles left for you to get out of it.


----------



## farmerjan

Back home after a long day.  Not a very good one in some respects.   Got the sorghum raked and came home and left for town.  They did not have near the numbers they were expecting,,,, only 950 head total.  Steer prices were off quite a bit and only sold 2 of the 8 ... "no saled"  6 of the steers.  The heifers were okay, near to what they have been bringing and the 3 cows were so-so.  They averaged about 450 each... one was terribly low,  one average,  and one way more than I expected. I did sell their 3 calves and did okay except they didn't weigh as much as we thought.  The nutty heifer of mine didn't bring what I thought but was not too far off... and she is gone and no longer being an idiot.  Another one that was out there of DS's was as nutty, and he could not get her to gain weight so she actually lost some money for him, but she is gone too.... He was surprised I sold mine and I said just time to be done with her since she is not a candidate to breed anyway.  I have too much else to worry about right now with the upcoming replacements to want to deal with "stupid"..... didn't even want to keep her for a beef...would have had to feed her until at least April...... there will be more to pick from and someone else to kill when the time comes....

The sale started right on time which they never do, so I never did get anything to eat.  Sat through it so I did not miss any of them going through once I saw that the prices were off.  
Part of the game.  The 6 we brought back home will go back with the heifers we weaned to keep,  and get fed.  We will hold them for awhile and see what we bring home from summer pastures.... might have some others to match up and make bigger groups. Once we get through the fall, prices might come around a bit... sometimes they are better in Dec and Jan..... but if things continue to look bleak, then they will gain some weight on corn silage and we can decide our options later on.  We'll see.  It might just be an off day/week.  I was told that the prices have dropped off the last 2-3 weeks... so right after we sold the last group.  I still have at least 2 more to get in at the nurse cow pasture and wean... and those cows need to be preg checked too....
It is still 17 off the feed/hay bill and the old ones gone before something happened to them... The steers we brought back home are pretty decent/nice ones so it isn't like we kept the "bottom of the barrel ones....

DS came back to town with the truck and trailer to pick them up, brought gf and her daughter and so we went out to eat after.  It was okay.... came home and I shined the truck lights where he has to back up since there are no outside lights.  Something he has said he is going to remedy... maybe next year... then I grabbed the paperwork and all so I can make copies, and figure out what he owes me, and will give it to him and he can write me a check so I can go to the bank the first of the week.  

Didn't get to the "garage" to check on the car, so that will happen Monday.  Plus, have to go to the county office building as there is a "delinquent taxes" notice on the personal property tax thing I have to pay and I have no idea why.... so I am going to go fight with them.  I am willing to pay the current one but I have a cleared check in my account for personal property tax es paid in August... so they are going to have to explain this. This county is a PITA to deal with..... I was in the county just  north and have been paying taxes on the car there.... Just another bunch of BS to deal with.  

Going in to take a shower and stretch out.  Tomorrow I will go rake the last hayfield he cut and then that will be it.  I am tired this evening....


----------



## Mini Horses

You should have good weather for raking....not too hot!   😁


----------



## Baymule

Sorry the prices were off, but like you said, that's 17 gone and off the feed bill. I've got 4 sheep that need to go to auction. A ewe, her 2 undersized twins and a really nice white ram. I'm going to fecal test him, have never wormed him, he's 8 months old, calm, fat and sassy. I think I'll write a short sentence or two, maybe the auctioneer will read it, make the price go up.  Like you said, need them off the feed bill.

The only taxes I have to pay is property taxes. The Ag exemption I filed for when we bought the place took 5 years to "prove" and taxes on the 7 acres are $25 per year. They keep depreciating the mobile home on 1 acre, so taxes on that go down every year. Whole year, less than $680. We filed homestead, Ag and senior citizen exemption. The senior citizen froze our taxes, they would never go up. THEN we built the barns, improvements etc. My Momma didn't raise no dummy!


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  advertise the ram like you did the horses.  You may very well be able to find a "breeding home"  for him and might just be able to sell the package of all 4 .... Call the stockyard where you went and ask what the  current going prices are for the sheep.... It might just be easier for you.  No haggling on the price, just set a price, say firm, and be done. Just because the ewe has what you consider undersized lambs, does not mean that someone else might not want to get a start and breed UP as you have done.  But at least if you advertise the ram lamb, someone would have a chance to get a nice young good dispositioned herd sire.


----------



## Baymule

I think I’ll do that on the ram, but not the ewes. I consider them to be of very poor quality and won’t sell them to an individual. To auction they go.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday afternoon.  Just came in and ate some lunch.  

Another not very good morning..... Left about 4... went down the road, several deer along the road that just stood there and then as I went around just a little bit of a bend, a stupid young buck... 4 or 6 pts, came across from the right... caught a glimpse and I was luckily in the middle of the road... no traffic at 4 a.m. on Sunday morning.... and swerved to the left into the other side and laid rubber on the road... he hit the side/front,  broke the lens on the signal light, cracked a piece of hard rubber on the bumper and put a small dent in the fender.... NOT what I wanted or needed.  But at least he did not come up on the hood, go through the windshield or put a horn through the radiator...  SOOOOOO ,  if I am lucky that is my deer for this year  since I normally hit one about every year.... or rather, they hit me.....

Got to the farm and things went slow but okay.  But, she had not done much of the paperwork, so after milking took alot of time with all the stuff she had to get together and enter in..... 4 hours in the the parlor milking and another nearly 2  to get the info in there right..... 

Finally got home 12:30-1:00 p.m..  Have to pack the samples and all yet.... mark the ones that have to be run through for pregnancy check also.... 

I am going to go out and get on the mower and try to get things trimmed up a bit, before the grass gets too high.

Yesterday I got the rest of the hay raked.  DS went to a pasture that he had never gotten around to checking the fence, so there hasn't been anything on there all summer.... DUMB.... and came by the field I finished raking to take me back to the truck... and he had the trailer... and I asked him what he was moving... so he decided to get the fence done and moved 12 of the weaned calves there... the 6 steers I no saled and 6 more of the weaned ones from the barn... The grass will do them good but there are 2 STUPID ones in the bunch.... I didn't argue with him as the 2 dumb ones went over the fence into the field rather than go around a short piece of fence, where we unloaded them... and in through the gate.... . Will have to go there regularly and grain them to get them to be calmer to work with and hopefully get them in. And I will not be much help unless we don't have much cold and the grass lasts into December....because of the knees and healing.....

Then he asked if I minded that he wanted to go by the "pumpkin patch" so he could meet her and the kids could pick out pumpkins.... wasn't going to be a  "bi*#h", so I rode along.  I visited with a couple friends and they got done, I really wanted no part of it....and then he dropped me off at the field where my truck was.  I came in and put on a clean shirt and went to the "McCormick's Mill Day".. for an hour or so.  The chuckwagon people were sold out of cobbler they make in the dutch ovens so that was a bummer.  Talked to the friend that runs the grist mill there for a bit... then came home.
  Deb called and wanted me to come for an "easy supper".... so I took a package of frozen broccoli for a veg and she had just some "apple flavored chicken" sausages and mashed potatoes... and we just sat and visited.  Then I came home and tried to sleep but the knees were aching.... then got up at 3:30 to go to work... 

So this afternoon I am going to try to mow a bit, then quit for the evening.  Got to get with DS as I have the stockyard check here.  Got the breakdown of which ones are who's... so he can pay me for mine.... I want to go to the bank in the morning when I go to town to the county office about the stupid mistake they made on the personal property (car) taxes and show them where it had been paid ....on time ..... as it cleared my account on the due date so they had to have processed it before that day.  

I am assuming DS got the last of the hay baled as he had to take 2 steers for GF father , to the butcher this afternoon...got to check and see if I have gas for the mower... think I may have used it up last time....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, went and got gas and then started the mower... Got about 1/2 done and one side of the mower deck started dragging the ground so it is scalping the grass on that side.  Of course I did not get the whole piece done in front of the house first because I was going around the whole thing, not just in front of the house.... asked DS to stop and look at it for me... it is parked back in the carport.
  He was baling as it was too damp earlier from the dew.... he did get her father's steers to the butcher.... then came back to bale after the sun had been out for a bit.  It is clouding up now and definitely rain in the forecast for tonight.... Hope he put the one wagon full of sq bales in the barn earlier since he couldn't bale....

Think I will just fold some clothes and maybe run the vacuum.....got dishes I can do also.  The samples are packed to drop off tomorrow....


----------



## farmerjan

Radar is not showing it but we have had 2 quick hard fast showers.  Sure hope DS got the wagon of sq bales in the barn.  He didn't call for any help and I was right here.  
Did up the sink full of dishes.  Going to go in and see what I want for some supper.  Last night Deb split the left overs and I ate them for lunch earlier... Good....
I am going to take a shower, wash this mornings cow sh!t out of my hair, and then eat something.  Then I will fold the clothes and quit.  Knees are aching and nothing is touching it today.....   3 more weeks.... and unfortunately I will be doing ALOT of testing.....


----------



## Baymule

Three more weeks. Then rehab, therapy and WALKING! I’m excited for you, you have put up with this long enough.


----------



## farmerjan

Got up and went to the county building to get the BS with the delinquent tax on the personal property (car) straightened out.  They send the info out to somewhere else to get the bills done... before the actual due date... so that is why my payment did not show up... which actually went through their system on 8/20..... due date was 8/23.....not very efficient way to do things in my opinion.... and all I heard there were people that complained about the ridiculously high taxes in this county.  I mean every single person there had tales of much lower taxes in surrounding counties, screwed up bills, you name it... Totally unreal.  One lady said she did some research and we are the 2nd highest taxed county in Va behind Fairfax Co,... which is in the Washington DC area....


Well, since car is out of commission, and they have just ordered the engine for my Forrester which will take 6 weeks to get here and then get put in so I am looking at Christmas I HOPE.... and I paid half down on the engine job for the forrester.... I will switch the tags to the forrester off the outback.... and put it back in the county it was in,  and pay a reasonable amount of taxes.... might sell the outback anyway if I get my mom's Explorer.... just heard from brother and he is getting together a value on p.u., explorer, trailers and other equipment and asked if any of us were interested in anything, so he can get a list for the lawyer...don't know about the reading of a will either... as somethings may have been specifically left to someone anyway....

Got the paperwork with the "his cattle, my cattle" all figured out and he went to the bank with the check and gave me a check for mine so I put it in my bank... so good there.  Will get a few bills paid off now instead of waiting for my next paycheck so that is nice... Going to get auto payments all set up by the 20th or so.... for when I am gone for the couple of weeks. 

Made a bunch of phone calls and got a bunch of herds set up for testing... 2 this week, and 4 the week of 17-23..... got 4 more to get put in probably the week of 10th.... one is owner sampler so just drop off and pick up and computer work....

Gotta go take the samples down for UPS so I will get going for now.


----------



## farmerjan

For some reason that didn't post and as I came on here to update a bit,  found it so just posted it. 

It's about 8 p.m.   MIRACLES FINALLY HAPPENED.    DS actually promised yesterday to get the stove hooked up and look at my mower... and he actually did both.  He had a friend who now works with him, but used to do propane work, come and do it so that it was done right with no "problems"... he said he felt better even though he could have probably done it. I gave his friend a nice chicken, he said his wife cooks... and he was impressed with the chicken... and dropped a $20 in his truck since he refused to take it from me....  OKAY  I appreciate that thought... but tell me that a month ago so I could get it done....it would have been worth the money....but MOOT POINT now... It is done... and I got to cook on a burner this evening.... HOORAY.  Made a skillet meal of a "Bertolli" shrimp scampi frozen meal....it was pretty good considering... I am going to take some of the multiple bread crusts out of the freezer,  and first thing out of the oven is going to be a bowl of bread of pudding.  And I am going to get a steak out of the freezer and make a nice steak under the broiler... got 2 1/2 weeks to do some cooking and will try to do a chicken for myself to eat off of when I am working evenings.    

And he found that a cotter pin came off a "pin", that goes in a bracket;  and that side of the mower deck just dropped... so SIMPLE FIX with a washer and a new cotter pin to match the other side..... he said I can go ahead and mow again..... 
So the mower got fixed immediately, and finally got the stove.  Now I can get the cabinet moved back, and get the new drawer in that Deb finished all except for the handle.... but the one thing that is important is that now I can move the things out of the middle of the floor, and get started in the cabinets again. 

 My sister has a neat cabinet solution for her bottom cabinets in the corner;  that she got in the new cabinets she ordered from Home Depot, when she redid her kitchen several years ago;   so I am going there and see if I can get the components to copy it.  Hers were made that way.  The door opens and the bottom slides out to you,  and then folds to the side and then the back "corner" has a bottom and top drawer that slide to the side,  so you can get to things in the back corner. It is much better than the lazy susan that some people have in their corner cabinets.  You don't lose all the space in the corners that the lazy susan loses from being round... really like it so I hope I can find something like that.  I will take pictures the next time I am up there if I can't find what I am looking for.  

So, tomorrow I will spend time doing some errands.  I like to leave early for work and do things in one trip out... but my knees can't take it... too long a day.  I have a 200 cow herd scheduled for Wed aft. and a 240 cow herd on Friday... have to be at both at 1 p.m. to set up to be milking by 2..... waiting on a return call from another farm for early next week, and then will schedule another one I talked to,  for the day they don't choose.  He said he was flexible, just let him know what worked for me.  Have one of the two, 2x herds (100 cows) scheduled for Wed eve/Thurs morning... then have the 225 cow 2x herd,  close to here, for Sun eve/Mon morning.  This is the herd that drives me nuts and always changes things.  I didn't give him a choice... I said this is what I have and the only response I got was,  OK..... I will be so glad to get the surgery after the crazy schedule I have that last week before  I am going in for the surgery, because I won't be able to walk.....

It rained last night some, got a couple showers/rains... total .4 inch in the gauge this morning.  Then got a couple little 2 minute showers today with sun out,  inbetween.... supposed to be like this the next several days, but maybe more rain towards the end of the week.  We can use it and if it comes in spurts like this, should not have any problems with flooding or anything.  

Neighbor to son's house came by and brought me some potatoes they dug.  He will have more green beans in a day or 2,  so I am going to get some and get them in the freezer.... at least now I can do a better job of blanching and freezing.  They will get snapped as I don't know where the "frencher" is... but that's okay.  They should not be too big so not big seeds in them...

DS also brought the truck with the sewing center still in the bed, and we got it in the house in the LR for now,  in the corner.  Got all the boxes with the sewing stuff, thread, etc., in the house too.  Have to get the drawers back in it and then I can empty the boxes where I stuck stuff to bring back here. 

Would like to see if I can start doing my goal of 2-3 boxes a week unpacked,  but doubt I will get much done before I go for the replacements. Got to get things moved around in here so that I am not tripping over anything when I get home, although I doubt I will have to deal with a walker or anything because I ought to be walking with maybe a cane or at worst 2, even a crutch... but not a big wide walker.  They told me at the drs office that I should only have to use that until I get some better balance and that many people are off it in a week or 2... especially ones that are fairly active ahead of time.... I was off the walker and on the crutches in less than 10 days for the ankle and that was with no weight bearing, so if I can "walk" then I hope to be off a walker fairly quickly.  See what happens.    

And I folded the clothes... but they aren't put away yet... 

Ready to quit for the night.


----------



## Baymule

A stove to cook on!! WHOOP!!!! Real food now. That is a major improvement. And glad the lawnmower fix was so easy and fast too. 

You are going to do so much better after your knees get done. The pain of surgery won't last long and you will be unstoppable. We rebuilt BJ from his knee to his eyeballs and life was vastly improved for him.


----------



## Finnie

So happy you finally got your stove hooked up and working!

And glad to hear you didn’t get hurt folding the laundry. 😉


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning.  Late start, last night was just very "fitful" and woke up several times.  Took some tylenol finally and then managed to sleep several hours and got up late.

Partly cloudy, some sun trying to peek out.  More showers this afternoon and then getting into a little more rain for the rest of the week they say.  Too wet to even think about mowing at this point so I am going to get my butt in gear and head out to do some of the errands that I need to do.  Go to Home Depot and see if I can find the type of cabinets that my sister has, and see if there are separate components to retrofit the existing cabinets here.  Maybe the sun will come out enough to dry things off a bit and I can mow later. 

Hope to get into the kitchen later too and get some things into the upper cabinets and start putting away things that are in boxes in there.   And get the drawers back into the sewing center table that came from my mom's and at least get the rest of the stuff neatly stacked on top that won't fit inside, since I boxed up alot that was just piled on top of the table.  Trying to get a  little more organized so that when I come back from the replacements I have places to sit and more easily get around in the couple of rooms. 

Need to get the sample bottles into trays for tomorrow's herd for testing,  and then get the meters and the hoses in the back of the truck so I don't have to do tomorrow if it is raining.  Bad enough I will have to take them out of the truck and carry them into the barn and all if it is raining. 

Hoping to hear from the one dairy farmer today so I can then get them and the other on scheduled and be set for getting everyone tested before the 25th.   Since everyone will be pretty much testing this month it will be a big paycheck the next couple of times.  That will be nice in the account.  I sure won't be spending much in the rehab... 
Thinking I will be coming home somewhere around the weekend of the 13th if I stay for the whole 18-20 days they allow... that's 3 full weeks from surgery date. 

Gotta get out the door and get something accomplished.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> My sister has a neat cabinet solution for her bottom cabinets in the corner; that she got in the new cabinets she ordered from Home Depot, when she redid her kitchen several years ago; so I am going there and see if I can get the components to copy it. Hers were made that way. The door opens and the bottom slides out to you, and then folds to the side and then the back "corner" has a bottom and top drawer that slide to the side, so you can get to things in the back corner.


If you can't get them at Home Depo, try Ikea on line.  I got some corner cabinets from Habitat some years ago that had that set up in them.  I think they were from Ikea.  Most everything from Ikea is sold separately to go into their cabinets so they might have those set ups for you to install.  The bad part will be that you have to crawl into the cabinet to install them.  Not so hard if you are installing the cabinets without tops but since you already have counter tops, a bit harder.  Not impossible though.  Just be sure you have enough lighting - flashlight, headlamp, spotlight, and all your tools, drill, bits and driver bits, tape measure, PENCIL (I always forget that item) etc. in reach on the floor with you.  Yo don't want to have to crawl back out of the cabinet and get up for them.  Oh yes!  Have a folded towel to use as a pillow for whichever part of you is laying on the cabinet.  OUCH!


----------



## Baymule

That sounds complicated. There were big tall holes in the cabinet in this mobile home, no shelves, no drawers, just a floor to ceiling tower with 3 doors, well it did have 3 shelves but the holes were2 1/2 feet tall. I went to Lowes and got metal wire pull out racks for my pots and pans. The directions said to assemble them, then insert in the cabinet. Only problem with that was the cabinet was frames out for the door to hang on which left a 2" strip around the holes. So I did pretty much as @Ridgetop described with all the tools and crawled halfway in to do the installation. That gave me 2 pull out drawers for each gaping hole, a vastly improved situation.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the ideas @Ridgetop , and @Baymule .  I was not feeling great yesterday evening and still feel like I got run over by a truck.  Knees are really ........ oh well.... have to just get through the next couple weeks.

I did go to Home Depot yesterday and did alot of looking .  The company is KraftMaid... and they have several solutions for way in the back of corner cupboards... Found the one that my sister has.  The guy there is not usually in that dept... but said to call the person that does most of the kitchen design and stuff.  He said she was absolutely the best at helping people and that everyone that comes there has really benefited from her expertise.  He said that she is just one of those that has a touch.... He had no idea if the components could be used in existing cabinets... but she would be able to talk to their reps and find out. 
I was a little blown away by his endorsement of his fellow worker.  But he seemed very sincere... and I have nothing to lose by getting with her.  It seems her day off is normally Tuesday.  I did not have time this morning with having to get things done and leave before noon to go to work.  So, maybe tomorrow....I am going to also go online and check out the Ikea site and see what they have. 
Yeah, it sounds a little complicated @Baymule  and I am not very good at describing it... it is called a blind corner with wood swing out.... and uses the corner more efficiently than a lazy susan type...  There are 2 corners here... the one under the double sink that I hate and at the opposite end of the cabinet against the other wall where they come around that corner to where I now have the fridge and they used to have the electric stove.  Looking at all these possibilities of making cabinet space more useable... makes me really want to "redo" this kitchen.  But to be able to get into and under the corners would be nice....

I also was just browsing up and down some other aisles and came across a "sale " on freezers... and they had a 20 cu ft Fridgidaire... on sale for $809..... 90 bucks off.  I paid about 900 or a little more,  for the new one I got at Lowes earlier this year that I put in the house... 20 cu ft also... Well, HD doesn't have any more and will not be getting any... and this one has a big scratch in the front where it was opened against a bolt that is sticking out of the shelving unit next to it...... and so they might sell the floor model... with a discount.  Of course, there is a chance it will be gone, but I am going to go back tomorrow and if it is still available, I think I am going to get it.  The scratch is not going to matter to me... I can get some touch up paint to just protect from any rusting... but it will cost me between 7 and 750 from the way that salesperson talked.  The 14 cu ft one is 695 on sale..... Sale is over 10/19 I think,  but it seems it is a  style they will be replacing... I would get the extended warranty.... but that is a pretty good price and new is better than a used one.  I would be replacing a 15 cu ft one here.....that I will give to DS to use for beef .  This will also give me some room for some venison when the neighbor starts hunting this year.... he cuts them up himself,  and I will gladly pay him to do it for me.  I have no idea how "able" I will be but hope to be able to do stuff;  however I will be gone for several weeks....and have been told that being on my feet alot is not advised right off anyway..... I can trade him some beef or chicken if he wants some, too. 

So, anyway... after doing that, I did a few more errands, went to Walmart and was again very cognizant of the many empty places on shelves.  I did get another pkg of toilet paper,  and some paper towels which I don't use that many of  but figured I would get some to have.  Some other odds and ends I had on the list... and I did find some "fruit fresh" so got it to be able to use next year.   I use much more cloth dish cloths, rags etc. than paper towels but got a pkg to have...  And I noticed that prices seemed even higher........

Today, I had another slow start due to the knees,  again waking me up last night.  Got the meters and all the hoses in the truck, the sample bottles in the racks in the truck and then got going about 11:30.   The interstate was backed up to a crawl so I took the local roads.... and the traffic was heavy on there too.  Seems like there are accidents and backups nearly every day on I-81....

I had 2/3 tank of gas so decided to fill up on the way home..... WRONG ANSWER.... gas was still 2.95 and 2.99 but when I came home this evening it had gone up at least $.10 a gallon.... most places had gone up nearly $.15/gallon.  It is getting serious out there....  I got gas for 3.07/gal and the shell station on the other side of the interstate was 3.15... they were 2.97,  2 days ago....I often get gas there since I have the rewards card and can save .05 gallon... even with that it was still cheaper to go to the other station.  I did not see any other gas for less than 3.09/ gallon on the way home or I would have stopped... I made note of prices when I went to work so I could stop on the way home at the best place....should have stopped on the way to work... oh well....

I am going to go in and wash the cow sh!t out of my hair... the cows were really "crappy" today.  I also have a headache... I took tylenol before I went to work, to get ahead of the ache and then took a tramadol about 2:30 so that I could continue to stay ahead of it;  but it gives me a general feeling of queasiness and feeling yucky,  after a couple of hours.... most of the time it is not worth taking it...but my knees are not hurting so much tonight so it is a trade off....maybe I will sleep better. 
Can't take any ibuprofen or anything else now... had to stop all that 30 days before surgery... stopped all my supplements and everything else on the list... only medication prescribed by a doctor for things like heart problems and diabetes,  and tylenol and tramadol and a couple other things allowed for pain.... have to stop all that 2 days before... luckily I don't take anything in the way of prescription drugs or have any other problems.

Going to print out the "racking list" for the samples so I can do them in the morning to send out.  My farm answered me this morning, so got them on the schedule and I texted the  other one that said he was flexible and told him either saturday or monday.... I expect they will take monday as we had discussed...I would prefer saturday, but not life or death for either one.... I will have a tough week  next week... oh well.....That is everyone scheduled except one and I will see if they want to test this month.... I can get them in next thursday afternoon if they want to test.  Only 70 cows and they don't milk so awfully fast... just set up and taking out the meters is a pain.... but I will live through it.   

Will have to get the meters moved and all in the back of the truck for tomorrow... just thought of that. 

We had about .1 inch of rain in the rain gauge from some spotty showers yesterday and it looks like they got a slight shower here sometime after I left for work today.  I will check the rain gauge in the morning.  Temps have been milder... 60's at night and 70's to about 80 the last couple days.  Nice to not have a cold rain... easier on the cows too....a couple new calves born.


----------



## farmerjan

The recording gauge says it got down to 48 last night.... but it didn't feel that cold so I wonder if it is recording right.  Yet the temp on the other one inside seems to match.  I will see as the local station said the low was only 59....

It is cloudy and grey out.  Not "supposed to" have more than an occasional shower today,  but then more actual rain tonight and tomorrow.  I think it rained some last night, I heard it a couple times.  Will have to check the rain gauge when I go out. 

First thing is to get the samples packed.  I have decided to wait til the first of the week to go back to Home Depot. If I get the freezer and then get home and no help to get it unloaded, I will be stuck because I need the truck for work.  Not like I have the car to use for work and the truck could stay with the freezer on the back for an extra day or 2...Plus it is supposed to clear off by the weekend and then I wouldn't get soaked like would probably happen today.  Just woke up this morning and tried to think it through a little more sensibly timewise/weatherwise.

 I have done some looking and there are mixed reviews of that Fridgidaire freezer...of course there are always some mixed comments on most any one I have ever researched... If it is still there then I am supposed to get it. I am not opposed to paying more for another one like I have, if it comes to that.  But sure it would be better to save 200-300 instead.

 I need to stay here and get some things done in the house. Get the rest of the stuff in the sewing center drawers which will get some boxes unpacked.  It is a crappy day and a good one to work inside. 
 I will do some cooking today too... got the bread out of the freezer for the bread pudding.  Going to get a chicken out and will make some stuffing too and put it in to cook later today.  Another way to use more of the accumulated bread in the freezer.  That will give me some food to work on during all the days of testing too.  I have some hamburger and found a couple of the steaks that I put in this house freezer from the last beef, so it needs to be eaten first. 

So the kitchen should be my focus later today.  It is just cool and has that "damp chill" feeling out there. Good day to have the oven on. 
Time to get at it.


----------



## Baymule

When I had to make an emergency freezer purchase, there were 4 to pick from and I was lucky to find them. Maytag and Frigidaire, the salesman said Frigidaire is China made, Maytag is still American. Same price. I spent my money on American jobs. So if it is so much cheaper to make things in China, why are companies price gouging us? GREED.

Rant over. In this case, it has a long scratch that will not effect its working life-at a much lower price. I say go for it.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday evening.  It has been just cloudy with a few scattered sprinkles/showers but nothing much.  Thought we were supposed to get some significant showers/rain... but didn't happen. Got .2 inch in the rain gauge yesterday when I went out, from the rain I heard Wed night....  Now they are saying it will hang around until into Sunday....

I did some things in the house yesterday and stayed here.  Got the samples packed, and dropped off late in the afternoon to go out UPS.   I did unpack a box and washed a bunch of pots and pans.  Everything is piled up in the dish drainers for me to get put away.  Worked a little in the kitchen but did not get the bread pudding made yet.  Could not find the box with the spices/extracts from the other house... so no vanilla... And it seems the temp in the fridge is colder in the back part and the milk was half frozen in the gallon jar. Am turning it up just a little so it doesn't freeze again.  I got the bread crusts and stuff all torn into pieces sitting in the dish, and finally last eve got the milk thawed out.  It has to be heated (scalded) and the butter melted in it... so decided that it would wait.  I also got a chicken out of the freezer to thaw.  
I wasn't feeling too energetic after testing Wed.... and have got to get myself geared up for the next 2 weeks... 

This morning I got up late again, not sleeping well.... I NEVER had trouble sleeping in my life.  Part of this is the knees, but part is that I am not tired out at night because of so much less physical activity during the day.  It is frustrating....I was so used to doing alot of physical work and it would tire my body enough that I could sleep with no problem.  I sure hope after the knees that I can start doing some  real work again so I can sleep at night.  

I got the sample bottles in the truck, got all the hoses I needed for this farm, and left around noon.  Decided against leaving early and doing any errands.  Got to the farm, got set up and we started milking at 1:50.... got done at 6:50... 5 long hours in the parlor.  Everything went along fine, just a long afternoon.  Got the computer stuff done, the meters ran through the  wash cycles and I was finally out of there about 8.  Stopped at the grocery, Food Lion, store and got some vanilla extract and some lemon extract,  picked up a couple cans of crisco that were on sale since it keeps... and a bag of store brand sugar that was $.70 off..... boy is sugar going up.... that is the only bag they had left on the shelf... Also picked up a pkg of poultry seasoning so I can do the stuffing for the chicken.... and a couple of  the cook and serve pudding that I like since it was on sale too.  I have a bunch, but it will keep and I like cooked pudding, not instant.   Then came home and got here about 9:15.... made some leftovers, ate the leftover green beans.... so nice, and FAST,  to just heat them on the stove .  

Carried the trays of milk samples in and they will get packed over the weekend... hooked up the computer again and printed off the racking list and all for the samples and uploaded the test stuff to the processing center... 
I am going in to take a shower and go to bed.  
Rodney called and said they had green beans if I wanted some and I said I would love some and could I come and get them in the morning since I was still at the farm.  So I will call them in the morning after 9 and go get them.  I will do them up and put them in the freezer...

Had some correspondence from the lawyer and we have to sign a paper agreeing to have him as the executor, a formality, mostly to put on paper... on record.... of his fees etc... and that my brother will be getting us copies of the will.... the lawyer still has to go before the court for it to be legal for him to be the executor.... some stupid legal stuff that just adds to the costs.... There is so much BS and it is all for money making....

So should have a copy of the will soon I hope.... seems that not only us 4 kids but all the grandchildren are listed so they have to sign off on the executor papers too.....

Did find out that if any of us do want some of the property, like the vehicles, it has to be paid for and cannot come out of whatever we might be inheriting... so I am going to have to see if I can get a loan for the explorer.... I don't keep $10-12,000 sitting around... a couple thousand I can swing... but not that much.  I will have to talk to the bank on Monday... My credit union is offering a special deal on rates right now for auto loans... so will see what they say.  I am not going to kill myself to get it.... but it would be nice if I could swing it.  Don't know if anyone else is interested, but it seems doubtful.  

So that is about it right now.  I'm going to go in and maybe will be tired enough after a shower, can go to sleep;  and stay asleep....


----------



## Baymule

Hope you got a good night sleep. Before Trip and Carson slammed into the back of my leg and relocated knee parts for me, I'd wake up in the night with throbbing knee pain. Not near as bad as yours, but I got a taste of it. By the way, I'm going to become a new patient, finish filling out the pages of stuff, make an appointment and go get a check up. Get knees x-rayed and get the process started. Even though I'll be moving, it's time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ok Bay -- glad you are still addressing your knee surgery!  At least your son can come help for that...he seems close enough to drive for work for a couple weeks.  Maybe.

Jan, sooo glad your time is almost here!!   Been a long wait and you deserve relief.  Plus a life!   you'll be chasing cattle in 2022, without pain.  What a surprise they'll have.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold damp misty rainy day here.  60 to 66 so temp has stayed steady if cool.  It has been an achy knees and joints day that is for sure.  2 + weeks to go.  
Glad to hear that you are also going to pursue your knee issue @Baymule .  Especially if you like the doctor there... get it done and then you can start out fresh with the energy and ability to move at your son's place.  

I went to feed the horse and stopped and visited at Rodney's and got some green beans... Will do them up in a little while.  Enough for several meals.   I came home and got the bread pudding put together and into the oven.  By the time I was done, I sank into a chair.  The chicken was still frozen in the fridge, so I took it out so that I can get it thawed,  and I will stuff and roast it tomorrow.  

So, have not found the "spices" box yet, so the bread pudding didn't get the nutmeg but it got done.  DO NOT like the electronic temp thing for the oven.. but I will have to get used to it.  I prefer a knob to turn.... the pudding could have used another 10 minutes I think, it is a little "soupy" rather than custardy... but it tastes pretty good.  Maybe the temp is not quite at the same temp as the setting says on the stove.  I will have to get an oven thermometer and put in there to get a better feel for it.  But, it got cooked pretty much so I am not going to complain.  The stove top is pure heaven for me to once again be able to put something in a pot to cook. 

I got the drawers for the sewing table from my mom's vacuumed out and put back in.  Got 2 of the boxes moved into the LR between the table and the couch for now.  Going to see about getting a couple of them unpacked into the drawers and then I can just pull the drawers if I move it... which it might wind up in the DR eventually. 

Spent some time on the internet and found a site called "Wayfair".... and they have OODLES of kitchen stuff;  storage solutions and all sorts of things... guess they are like a "clearing house" for different companies.  Found a couple of blind corner cabinet things... some like my sister has and some other pull out and slider ones.... some of the silly looking swing out trays that are all squiggly so they will go around the corners and all.... saw them at the Home Depot.... found a couple of just straight pull out ones that actually are adjustable for the width.... so ordered a set to try here in these cabinets.  Also found the little holders that you put on the inside of the cabinet doors that you stand the boxes of saran wrap and wax paper up in so they don't lay on the shelf.... had them in a house and then somehow they did not get taken out and moved cuz I can't find them... They aren't all that expensive so now I can take back the one I got @ Walmart; as it sits on the shelf and the boxes slide in... having them on the door is sooo much more convenient.

Time to go in and do the dishes and then see how much I can take standing.  Yesterday at the farm really did a number on them.  The next 2 weeks are going to be really rough. with so many herds scheduled with few breaks inbetween. Guess it will make me even appreciate the replacements more if the joints don't hurt anymore.... If I hurt that much going in, then it has to be better after....😉   right????


----------



## Mini Horses

Right!!!       🥳


----------



## farmerjan

The previous post just posted it's self.... .

I want to get some of the LR straightened out so that I can get to the fireplace heater for when I get back.... and maybe just put the one coffee table in front of the corner hutch that I am pretty well decided to sell, so that I can get the TV on it so that I can watch it some this winter... get the VCR and DVD players hooked back up so that I can take advantage of some of the "in the house" in the colder weather time,  after I get back.  Of course there will be more of the feeding to do with DS having to travel for work.

Don't know if I posted it but he has decided to take the position that will give him a pretty big raise and higher position.  He has been torn because of having to travel an hour each way for work... but the difference in pay,  will pay the difference in what he was paying in rent on the farm and the mortgage payment without us having to increase cow numbers.  It will mean less time for him here to do feeding and such... so I am going to have to pick up some slack once the knees are working better I guess.  If GF doesn't go back to work soon, then I guess she can help do feeding too.  If we can keep the hay fed and all then all DS will have to do is the silage....but I am going to learn how to run the skid loader once I get to being more mobile..... I know he was really torn about taking it... but it will also increase his retirement pension by about $3-400 a month. 
 AND, his (current) boss is going to retire next Aug or Sept... he said he is not going to work through another winter after this one... so DS will be in line to apply and come back here as the head supervisor of the residency..... and he will do that just as soon as it comes open.  Granted there is a chance that he might not get it... but he is pretty sure he will, and he will push for it.  So this job change is hopefully for only a year.  It is about a 20% salary increase... and he gets to drive a company vehicle so no wear and tear on his own vehicle... just on his own body and time.... One other thing I pointed out to him... he is going to a Pain management clinic now,  for the headaches... I told him if he gets this, and his headaches get worse... he can then take the doctors advise, go out on disability and will be able to get more with his increased salary.... I really would like to see him do that and get out of the stress... maybe this new position will not be as bad since a couple of his friends in other departments at work have told him he ought to take it... and they all know about the "roller wreck" and his headaches and all... 

I was sorta hoping he would just say he// no, I'm not going to do the driving.... but I also understand and we talked about,  the benefits of taking it..... with planning for it to only be a "short term deal"  of a year or so.  It would take him at least 4-5 years, IF at all, for him to maybe earn that big an increase staying here.  He can retire in 7 years at 55 with his years of service... so he figures that he can manage this for a year.   Once I get the knees working, I will probably be taking over more of the farm work again... and I am thinking that I will slide out of the testing in another year or 2... Maybe see if some of the farms won't go on owner sampler, and I can go and help them and they can pay me cash under the table then instead.... since they mostly all do their own daily computer stuff anyway now....  It's time, I am getting tired of it.  But I will not leave them high and dry right now.... and I am waiting to see what the company is going to do anyway.... I think there will be a change within the next 6 months and we will merge with Lancaster and that our manager will get let go and then there might be a way to get them to hire another tester and some of us can cut back or quit... Plus I think I will have another 2-3 farms go out in the next year...

So, it is dark out, and rainy still.  I am going in to the kitchen and do something even if it is wrong   😉. Maybe sit in here and get some of this stuff in the drawers of the sewing table. Get a nice hot shower, and a cup of hot cocoa and maybe get a decent night's sleep????


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm surprised it's that cool there as we were in the high 80's today.


----------



## Baymule

I think the new job is a great idea. Driving isn’t that big of a deal. He’ll get used to it. Mo’ money!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Cool, cloudy morning again.  Temp in the house is 68 but it is cool, due to the dampness.  Outside is 58 on the thermometer... the clouds are supposed to dissipate some today, and going back to sunny by tomorrow and warmer.. back into the 70's at least.  No frost in sight yet either. 

Going in to get the chicken back out of the fridge, where I stuck it last night after thawing some on the counter,  and see if it is now thawed enough to make the stuffing and get it in the oven.  Meals for a couple days.  Have the green beans from the neighbor to do up..  will keep out a couple meals worth and then freeze a few packages.  They said they would have more this week.  Since I have several days of testing it will be good to come home and just throw something in to warm up.  Going to make a pot of mashed potatoes with some that neighbor gave me the other day so will have them to eat too.  BOY, I am sooooo GLAD to have the stove to use,  finally.....

Didn't get as much done in the LR last evening so that is the plan today while it is still damp and cloudy out.  Need to get it organized so that I can use the fireplace heater when I get home after the replacements.  So that is the goal for today.  Plus I have to get the samples packed to get sent off Monday, bottles in the trays to take,  and get the rest of the meters in the truck and change the position of the brackets for the farm I am doing Monday.  They use 24 meters... 12 milkers on a side, so it takes a little bit.  At least the farm I do Tuesday afternoon uses the brackets in the same position... then I will have to change them all back to the top position for the rest of the herds I will do before I go in.  I will probably get the sample bottles in the racks for Tuesday too as I have 5 trays.... that will, save some push since they are both good sized herds, 250 cows and then 150 cows.... and I have to leave fairly early for their afternoon milkings. 

So time to get something constructive done.


----------



## farmerjan

AHHHH supper time.  Chicken got stuffed and stuck in the oven.  Went through the potatoes as there were a bunch with some bad skin and had some discolored flesh like they had been frozen so I peeled alot away and cut around and got a pot of them cooked.  Snapped the beans and put a couple handfuls in to cook.  The rest will get blanched and frozen.  

Chicken is good... it looks like the oven cooks a little lower temp so I will definitely get an oven thermometer to check it out.  I may have one but who knows where at this point.  They are not that terribly expensive.  I did leave it in there longer and because I cannot locate the roasting pan, I used foil in a big baking dish, and then undid the foil so it would brown.  Stuffing tastes SOOO good... reminds me of when my mom would roast a chicken and the stuffing she made.  So glad I could pretty much duplicate it.  Now I am full, so only having a smidgen of potatoes and gr beans.  

So that is several meals for me this week.  

Been mostly cloudy all day although it got "brighter out" this afternoon but now it is real cloudy.  It did get up to 71 on the outside thermometer.  

Got the boxes with the sewing stuff from mom's into the LR and going to stack some and put the sewing machine and some other stuff in the cabinet.  Sorting the thread and all is a good "stay in the house" project after I get home.  I want to just get it all in one place for now, and then move the 2 dvd towers and get a few other things out of the LR so I can get the coffee table moved and the TV on it.  Then I can get the fireplace checked out to make sure it will start and all for when I get back.  

Got to get the samples packed and ready to go because I have to leave here around 11:30.  They start milking at 2 and I want to get there around 1 to set up.... Traffic has been absolutely horrible on the interstate lately.... lots of road work, and accidents constantly.  Tomorrow is Columbus Day... well whatever they call it in the "politically correct" circles, but it is a holiday so you never know what kind of traffic.  It will take at least an extra half hour but I may go up the main road ... RT 11,.... and that goes through all the towns... we'll see when the morning comes.  

So, my sit down break should be over... so I am going to see about getting these boxes and all stacked next to the sewing table and work on the LR for a bit.  
Oh I ate too much.....


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a delicious meal. Do you make bread stuffing or cornbread stuffing? For me, it’s cornbread stuffing all the way.


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats to your DS!!   Sounds like the benefits out weigh the extra drive time.  👍


----------



## farmerjan

It is bread stuffing @Baymule .  I like cornbread well enough, but love the bread stuffing with poultry seasoning .... and it is what I grew up with.  Now, I love corn muffins and cornbread to eat.... and GRITS.... Yep, this "dam* Yankee" is a grits and ponhoss (scrapple) eater....

So the boxes and all are in and around the sewing table in the corner of the LR for the immediate future.  Boxes with sample bottles ready to be put in the racks for tomorrow, and will pack the other samples in just a little bit.  Going to move the dvd tower after I  move a box of desk stuff, writing paper and other misc.... then probably quit for the night as I am starting to ache again and tomorrow will be a very full day.  I am thinking I am going to leave earlier and go by the bank and see what possibilities there are for buying my mom's vehicle.  Once the estate is settled I am pretty sure I would just pay it off... but it has to be bought and paid for first... so need to explore those possibilities.  Also called and left a message for the mortgage lady that got me the loan for the house and told her what I was looking for and the circumstances and to see if their bank could do anything for me.  May as well check it out now.... and then at least when it all comes down to it... I will know if I can or not.  With the price of things, especially used vehicles, I think it is a fair price... Too much in my opinion,,, but all used vehicles are too much!!!!!  And someone else in the family might be wanting it so it might be a moot point... but want to be prepared.  

The sun peeked  through the clouds for a little bit right about sunset.   There was barely  .1 inch in the rain gauge from the couple of little showers yesterday.  Wound up with less than an inch for the week.  Oh well....still better than none.  
Need to get the chicken and all put away in the fridge.  I left it in the hot oven so it could cook a little bit more from the heat.  Need to get the potatoes into a container and the green beans into the fridge too.  Boy, those Yukon golds are sure "yellow" as mashed potatoes.... but they tasted GOOD.....

So that's it for the night... we will see how tomorrow goes when I get home, whether you "see me here" or not.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning and I have to get my butt in gear.  Samples need to be packed and the other bottles in racks into the truck.. Got to get the tote with the short hoses for this farm as the hook ups are close so only need the short hoses.  Not going to unload everything off the truck as I will need the longer hoses Wed aft... and again for the weekend herd on Sunday.  
Have to go by the farmer that I get my milk from and get his samples from his 5 cows as they get processed through the herd I am going to this afternoon.  I will take my cooler and get milk too and just let it sit in the cooler with ice for the afternoon and then deal with it tonight.  Save me a trip.  

It was nearly 9:30 when I got home last evening I guess.  Talked to the farmers I was at... it is where my cows are.... and I really like them.  Talked to the wife for a bit as her mom has dementia issues and we talked about losing my dad and my mom and her situation before and all....  just a chance to vent a bit.  

It is cloudy and misty like out this morning here too, and taking it's sweet time in burning off.  Says we will have some clouds lingering today too.  Was down to 59 last night... I see some "lighter" skies out there, but not "sunny" ..... 

Talked to DS yesterday for a few minutes and he was going to check the weather and maybe cut some yesterday he said, when I asked if there was going to be any hay to be making this week.  Don't know if he did or not.... nothing needs to be done today regardless.  Calling for a chance of some showers/rain on Sat. late in the day... front coming in and then temps will drop into the 40s-50s and maybe 60s - low 70's during the day.  We'll see.  It is FALL....

Got the green beans done and I think only like 3 or 4 pkgs in the freezer.  But a few more than what I had.... I was so tired last night I ate some mashed potatoes warmed up for supper.... took  a shower washed my hair as I got several splatters yesterday, and went to bed.  
Time to get on the sample packing and get things ready to go for today.  Have to leave here around 12:30 or so to swing by and get the samples and all so need to get my self going.  
Did get my gallon of water and tea bags out on the deck to steep for the day so I can make iced tea this evening as I finished the gallon yesterday.  Not much will get done here today....tomorrow will be slower as I will set up at the farm in the morning, then won't have to be back til 4:30pm and it is only about 6-8 miles away.... I will have the better part of the day to get a few things done here.


----------



## Ridgetop

I think your son make the right choice to take the new job with rise in salary and position.  Raise in retirement alone is worth driving that far for possibly only a year if he can move into his boss's job locally in another year or so.  The new advance in position will also look great on his resume when applying for his boss' job.  Congrts to DS.

It will mean more work for you, but if you can do the work after knees get done and with GF help for the next year, it should work out better all around.  Less fiscal worry about buying the new farm and eventually more income on retirement.  With you doing more around the cattle and faarm, maybe you can afford to retire from the milk testing or cut down considerably.

So glad you are getting your knees done.  My knee is not that painful yet but is cutting out on me occasionally, starting to cause me to limp and lurch LOL, and I was told that O should have it replaced.  I am having some sort of injections (not cortizone) to see if that can help stave off surgery for a while.  I'll be interested to hear how your replacements go before making the final decision.


----------



## Baymule

I turned in my new patient paperwork today. They will call me in a couple of days to set an appointment.


----------



## Ridgetop

You will be a couple of Bionic women!


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop  are you getting something like Synvisc injections?  It is hyluaronic (sp) acid which is what the joints have as the fluid in the joint... like greasing the joint to allow for more movement, less pain, and even to help build back up the cushioning "gel" fluid that the joint needs to function?  It works for many people... never did for me, but a friend got it in her knee and she had nearly total relief for 18 months... it is supposed to help for 6-12 months for most people...

YEP.... THE BIONIC WOMAN.... boy that would be something huh????

Got home from testing about 9... sat and talked to the "farmer" after milking for a bit.  I have been testing them for the 30 years I have been doing this.  Betty is a great person... real good "cowman"  (cow woman).... a little rough around the edges but a real generous type that is all about helping kids and very active in 4-H.... her knee is starting to pain her some and we talked about that.... losing parents... just alot of stuff....
Testing went okay... taking a pain pill is just not my idea of fun since it makes me light headed with a headache ( how does it do both I have no idea)  and queasy on the stomach... but will take enough of the edge off that I can manage without wanting to cry...
Still feel like crap after we were done though.  

Had clouds and then some sun this afternoon... not all day but partly sunny.  Went from 59 this morning to 77 in the sun this afternoon.  My tea steeped nicely and I got it made and into the fridge this eve.... ate some mashed potatoes again this eve... the tramadol just makes me feel half sick so eating is touch and go.... 
Have to set up in the morning,  for tomorrow afternoons' test... that means changing the position of the brackets back to the top of the meters... but then they will all stay there for the rest of the tests this month.   I will take his samples tomorrow eve so that I can take it a little easier in the morning and just get the milk weights... I am hurting now and a hot shower will help the knees a little.... hopefully I will sleep okay.  
Then after set up, I will come back and pack the samples from this evening in the shipping boxes... get the bottles for the test ready... going to try to stop and feed the horse on my way home from set up.... 
Then get a sink full of dishes done and maybe get a few things put away.... Oh, do a load of barn clothes since I have gotten so splattered the last few days... supposed to be sunny and nice so they will dry good...

Bank is not wanting to loan on the explorer with the age of the vehicle... I am about ready to quit them even though I have been with them for over 20 years...  talking like they want either a co-signer or a big deposit on it... screw 'em.  Calling the bank I got my mtg from tomorrow to get a name of the person who does car loans.... 

Brother said in a text,   that he mailed out; via the USPS;  copies of the will to every one today.  It will take the longest to get to us probably..... besides there is now the "mail slow down" that they talked about on the news.... so who the he// knows... guess once it arrives, there will either be overall "okay" with everyone... or some major unhappiness... he would not hint to anyone what it says.... I hope that he gets a good amount in the will,  over and above everyone else.... and I will be glad if he does.  Talked to DS right when I got home... he said he talked to brother about the different vehicles and such.... seems my sister is being a jerk... told her son about the different things for sale,  but never relayed any info to her daughter... she is treating her daughter (my niece) pretty much like an airhead... granted she is a bit flaky... but she is entitled to know things... my DS said that the niece is interested in the pu truck...she told my brother,   which is pretty dumb because she has this souped up jeep and needs the truck like a hole in the head... and since she cannot seem to manage her money at all, don't see how she can afford it... BUT... she is entitled to put in a request just like the rest of us... DS said he would consider buying it and then doing a few things it needs and maybe reselling it down the road because we don't need it... that was the reason for brother calling DS... guess there aren't too many other ones putting in their 2 cts about other things... DS said again that he thinks I ought to get the explorer and  brother told him that I had requested the vin # since the bank asked for it....  and DS said to me that he would loan me the money and then when the estate got settled I could pay him back... so will still see what the other bank says.... but it seems like I will be getting it one way or another.  Like he said, with only that many miles on it at that age it is a good buy... 4wd too, so can get around in the winter.... the thing of it is that we KNOW how well it was taken care of.... no guessing... so that is a plus. 

I am still getting the engine in my forrester done... and probably going to sell the outback if I can.... as is... know a guy who likes to mess with subaru's... see if he wants to buy it;  save me the  hassle of getting it redone... If not, then might just get it redone after all the estate stuff settles, then I can sell it as running... in today's used market that might be my best way to go even if I am paying someone else to fix it....outback has 4 practically brand new tires on it that I put on it in the last several months.... there's over $400..... and they are 16" so won't fit either the truck or the forrester.....

Well, time to get a shower and relax these knees.....Tomorrow is another day to deal with all this stuff....


----------



## Baymule

I hope you can get the explorer, with low miles and well cared for, the way you keep vehicles, it ought to last you a LOOOOOOONG time! Bank loan or no, you will get it.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> besides there is now the "mail slow down" that they talked about on the news


I think they've canned the "fly the mail" contracts so those things going cross country will take a lot longer. I suppose if something is super important one can pay a bunch of money.


----------



## Ridgetop

With the empty shelves and slow mail service along with al the rest of the problems Biden has brought, it looks like Bernie ought to be happy.  Remember when he said that bread lines were good since it meant that there was bread?!

I don't know what is so good about socialism or communism.  I liked our country when you could get a job, make a living, save your money, buy what you wanted, and live a good life with your family.  Apparently the middle classes are no longer to be allowed those options.  If you are poor you can live well on welfare, free housing, free college, and free medical.  If you are rich the same happens because you can afford it.  If you are middle class the government plans to tax you out of your house, tax you annually on anything nice you buy (wealth tax), and anything you have saved up for your kids they will take when you are dead.  Maybe even charging your children extra for the privilege of inheriting nothing.

Like my grandmother used to say "I don't know what this world is coming to!"

So glad you got to visit with your old friend.  We tend to see people regularly but never seem to have time to really sit down and just talk.  Always think we have plenty of time till we don't.  I am glad DS is lending you the money to buy the car.  It is a good buy, and will last you a long time.  Once you see what is actually in the will you will have a better idea of how to proceed with the purchase.  A short term loan from your DS may be the best choice instead of paying interest.  You can sell your old car for part of the $$ to pay him back too.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed noontime.  I have been eating some warmed up chicken and stuffing and mashed potatoes.  Need a good meal to be able to take some stuff when I go test since it makes me queasy... and the knees will not make it through testing without help anymore.  2 weeks....

Started out at 58, HEAVY DEW, and now it is sunny.... NICE DAY out.  Few high clouds around.  DS mowed some stuff, and it needs to be tedded but I cannot lift the tedder tongue to get it on the tractor because of the knees hurting so much.  You don't realize how much you lift with your legs/knees until it hurts so much that you can't do it.  He said he will get it switched and I might be able to do some after he gets off work... before I have to go to the farm to test.  

Not going to bother to go to the P.O. today, no way will the "will" be there this quick... but will check starting tomorrow... maybe by the weekend?  

Went to the farm and set up the meters.  Came home and have been packing the samples and getting the rest of the bottles in the rack to take this afternoon.  After I get done testing tomorrow I will be tedding or raking I am sure... and finish raking anything on Friday before I have to go in for my pcp - dr appt check up;   required for the knee dr. 

Got some of the ordered stuff ALREADY from the Wayfair order;  stuff for the kitchen cabinets.  FAST SERVICE.  I am VERY IMPRESSED.... Might go in and see about getting the couple of inside the door holders put in and get the things like the foil and wax paper put in...some organization....

DS will take the money out of the cattle account to loan me... stuff he puts away til the payments on loans are due... like fertilizer payments, whatever... and he has put back cattle money to pay for the upcoming corn chopping....It will be in the 5-8,000 range for that alone... the feed is nice and the price value per ton is very good... but it costs to get that silage put in the bag so we can use it down the road... Value of $50/ton...what we sell it for to a couple of the guys....but then again... you add in our time and use of the skid loader to load it on their wagon/truck/whatever... and we will put in over 400 ton....it doesn't cost $50/ ton to put it up... but about 10-20/ton to just get it chopped and bagged...the bags alone are costing over $700 each now... they were less than $400 last year....
  and then the mtg payment that he has set up to pay once a year... which allows us to sell cattle when things are looking like better prices... hold them if we need to... but it has to be there when it is due... so sometimes it will sit for a few months.... 
Well, until I know what is in the will, I am not going to get too worked up over it.

Well, I need to go finish strapping up the boxes of samples so they can go out... get stuff in the truck for this afternoon's test... and if DS gets the tedder hooked up I could go do around the outside of the one field where there are trees and such so it doesn't dry out near as fast as out in the center of the fields....


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> slow mail service along with al the rest of the problems Biden has brought


Biden didn't make that USPS change, DeJoy did - Trump appointee.


----------



## farmerjan

Home and getting ready to get a shower and crawl into bed.  It will not be fun in the morning.... 11 days and counting. Didn't get much done this afternoon after getting the samples done to go out.  Spent time on the phone with several different ones on things needed for the surgery.  Think everything is covered now.... until I get the pcp dr appt on Friday... they will fax the results to the dr in Baltimore so it can all go ahead as planned.   
The hotel/inn that was suggested to stay in, is closed for renovations... so have to find something else...
Did find out that UNFORTUNATELY.... I am not on the "first thing" list... I will be his 3rd and last surgery... first 2 are single replacements... mine is the only bilateral... probably not until noon or later....the girl in the office said that it was not "official yet" but that is the preliminary schedule she looked up.... have not talked to DS about that yet... I have to be there 2 hrs ahead... might just suggest going up early that morning.... leave here before 6.....I don't know.  Will see what DS says... I won't sleep good the night before in a strange bed so maybe leaving early would be better.  I can't eat after midnight... so riding might be less nerve wracking for me than sitting around up there watching the clock... I will definitely be staying over at least one night... and they will probably NOT be getting me up that evening, since it will 2-4 hours for the surgery... about an hour + per knee all according to how it does.... and then recovery.... so won't even be "with it" before 5 probably....
They will let me know the thursday before... so the 21st I ought to know the schedule for sure....

It started out 58 degrees and went up to just 80 this afternoon.  Nice day out.  The same for the next 2 days... then clouds and 40-50% chance of "scattered showers".... I did give DS a ride back up to get the tractor and rake... he got the tedder and took it down to his barn where he cut the 10 acres of orchard grass the other day... I didn't have enough time to do anything on the tractor after he got off work and took it down there... so he was going to put the tedder on the tractor, tedd out the couple outside rows along the trees and all so they might dry faster... then hook the rake back up and I will rake tomorrow afternoon.  There are 2 fields that he cut Monday in the cloudiness... then a couple he cut Tuesday... and one smaller one he cut today... but it is all out in the sun with no trees or anything so it will dry better without being shaded at all.  

Ate some green beans and finished the bread pudding up.  Have a counter full of dishes to do in the next day or 2.  I didn't get anything done with the cabinets yet... that took the back burner when I got on the phone...

I will do laundry tomorrow eve and get all the dirty barn clothes washed... of course I will be testing again next week, but after the rain on Sat., we are supposed to go into another dry sunny spell, just alot cooler.  So I can get these dried... 

I need to go to bed as I ache... going to just take some more tylenol for now and hope it takes off the edge so I can go to sleep.  I have to be up around 4-4:30... leave by 5 to go to the farm.... will be glad when tomorrow is over.  Maybe tomorrow eve I will be able to get a few things done here in the house.  I still haven't gotten the TV on the coffee table and moved around in the LR yet.  It'll get done...


----------



## Baymule

When BJ had his shoulder replacement, he was the LAST one. Boy, did he gripe because he hadn't had anything to eat or drink, had to WAIT and he never was good at waiting. LOL They didn't come get him until after 5 PM. I was sitting in a huge waiting room, empty except for me and my daughter sent me a video on the phone. It was our granddaughter saying, "I love you Papaw." She was so darn cute that I laughed. I sat there playing it over and over, laughing like a loon. I'll try to text it to you. Found it and sent it to you. You can have a good laugh too. She was sitting on her potty chair, scooting it on the floor. You being the last one for surgery sparked this memory.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday morning.  Got up and tested, did the computer stuff;  got the meters out of the parlor after going through all the wash cycles... Home now, about 10 or so,  and going to pack the samples in a few minutes.
Got down to 57 and was fog all around earlier.  Sun is out and trying to dry off the grass... it is still wet with all the dew.  I will go up around 12-1 to see about raking... it should be fairly easy, since the grass is thin and hopefully it is dry... there are several fields he said should be ready.  
First things, got to eat, my stomach is rumbling.  It is 11 already, so guess I will make some "lunch",  warm up some more chicken....I will put it in the oven and let it heat and then go in and get the samples packed.  
Making a list of things that need to get done in the next week....

@Baymule unfortunately my old flip phone says it does not support the video.  Thank you for the thought though.  
I am going to have to upgrade my phone since soon they will not be supporting 3G or older... but it is not going to happen before the surgery....I also am going to have to upgrade the computer as it is windows 7 and it is no longer supported.  It has a lot of cracks and stuff so a whole new one is on the future purchase list, too. Maybe after I get done with the surgery, and in rehab I can do some more research on what I want.   

Okay, several phone calls later, interrupting everything....I sat and ate my lunch inbetween... so now in to pack samples.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Biden didn't make that USPS change, DeJoy did - Trump appointee.


I don't see where it was said Biden caused the slow mail service... Mail service has been the pitts for years... the statement should have had a comma after"slow mail service ";   QUOTE "With the empty shelves and slow mail service "comma",  along with all the other problems Biden has brought, it looks like Bernie ought to be happy."

The empty shelves started with the covid crap, states shutting down businesses and all the "control" they have been exerting, and then  continued into the new administration with all the  EXECUTIVE ORDERS that have shut down and crippled our economy..... those are the problems that Biden has brought that DID NOT NEED TO HAPPEN with us reeling from the insanity of covid......

If the mail service had been decent,  people would still be sending more through the mail than they do.  But again, we are dealing with a new generation that has to have an electronic device in their hand 24/7... and want everything instantly.... Businesses have catered to that too.  If you could depend on the mail to get the first class letters from A to B in just a few days like it used to, then many would still use it more.  I quit sending checks in the to pay bills because I could not depend on them getting there.  Walla.... electronic online bill paying.... instantaneous..... and you can be sure it is there.....
Yet we do more and more online shopping and the post office could have figured out a way to make that "make up for" the lost first class mail.  But it costs a  small fortune to ship in the mail compared to other carriers...   There are alot of other factors in the post office/mail debacle.... a system that has not been self supporting in who knows how long.  
I know your wife works for the Post office... I have several very good friends here that work both in the offices and a couple that carry the mail.  I hear alot from them especially lately.  Several are retiring because they can, not because they were planning it right now.  There are so many layers of problems....

Since it was my journal, I figured I could make this comment.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday evening.  I spent about 4 hours on the tractor raking hay.  Got the orchard grass field at DS barn,  raked , which is a pain with the cell tower because of where it had gotten moved to;  because of the stupid B$@#H neighbor made such a big deal about where it was up against the trees with limited sight from her house....... so we had it moved down into the middle of the field... further off the boundary line... but it wasn't against her... she was just making a big issue over something that would not cause her any problem if it should "fall over".... and more in her line of sight.... because she kept on and on and so we did EVERYTHING the board of supervisors asked for...it was so stupid.... Anyway... it cuts up the field alot and hard to mow but harder to rake with the big wheel rake I use. I  got it raked, went up the hill and raked 3 more fields of 2-5 acres each... and one small one left to rake tomorrow because he had just mowed it yesterday....left it to dry a bit more on top today, then I will rake and turn it up tomorrow as soon as the sun dries off the dew... and it should finish drying better flipped for him to bale after work.  It is going to get rolled because there is alot of Johnson grass in it and can't sell it for horse hay in sq bales....
Everything on the ground he plans to have baled tomorrow night because they are calling for the rain/showers to come in Saturday morning, then clear out later in the day... cool off and then dry for next week too.  I imagine he will cut some more early next week to get it done before I am unable to rake.   I think they will be chopping corn pretty soon too... but I won't be here.  

Got most everything arranged for the surgery stuff... except for the rehab... waiting on the "personal care advocate" to call me back to finalize all the arrangements for that.  We are playing phone tag....talked to another person and he was going to make sure my pcaa got the message.  Tomorrow is the primary care appt so all that can be faxed to the dr for the knee replacements...then I should be done with that....

Temp hit 80 again today.  No humidity so really nice.  Next week is supposed to be HIGH'S of 60's ....

Took a pkg of ground beef out of the freezer and a small ham steak... break up the chicken leftovers.  I did slice the breast meat so I can use it on sandwiches....

Talk about old.... I would have been married 50 years on Saturday.... HOLY COW  . Just was looking at the date, it is Apple Butter Day at Wade's Mill where I used to work part time... and looked at the date...I got married in 1971, son born in 1973....boy, where did the time go?????


----------



## farmerjan

Ate some shrimp that was in the freezer, for supper... not real hungry.  It was nice out but alot of sun today on the tractor that I am not used to since we had a week of clouds/showers/sprinkles etc... Going to save the rest of the package for when I get home for an easy in the oven meal.  Made a big bowl of cooked package pudding rather than the instant that I just don't care for ....emptied a dish drainer so I can do dishes  in the morning. I had to sit in a chair while stirring the pudding so decided that I just can't do anymore on my feet this evening.  
Put a load of barn clothes in to soak, will add the clothes I wore today, and run through in the morning and hang out.  Not much else got done, I just can't stand.  

Stopped and got the mail at my P.O. box after I left the hayfield.  No "official" letter yet... but I did get a surprise... .   Got the $200. rebate check from the big bottle of Draxxin that I bought a couple months ago.  That will be nice to put in my checking acct since I already paid the cc bill from when I charged it.  I just have the vet's office charge the card instead of them sending a bill,  then me sending a payment... That gives me a  month or so to "pay it"  too.... plus it is a good way to stay on their good side as they aren't waiting on money... and I get good service.  
Our retired vet friend is having more hip problems with the other hip now, so will probably not be doing any more preg checks for us.   He is late 70's and said that he is really feeling the shoulder surgery  from a year or so ago....and lack of strength, and now the other hip.  He can barely lift his arms up shoulder height.  So this means we will have to make sure we get a whole bunch at the barn to do at one time so it is cost effective... although I do like the ultrasound for accuracy...DS will have to take an afternoon off work when he is across the mountain at the new position because I will not be able to do it all....even if the knees are real good.  Takes 2-3 to run them in  and up the chute, me catching with the head catch, writing the info and trying to give shots too....

That reminds me, I have got to get those 2 older heifers out of the nurse cow field and get the bull out of there too in the next couple of days.  It slipped my mind.... not like I haven't had enough to try to remember and do with the upcoming surgery and all the testing.   

Going in to get a shower and get off the knees/legs.  Maybe eat a little bowl of pudding.... then probably will sleep good if I can get to sleep okay and they don't keep me up.  I'm tired after all that "fresh air time" on the tractor raking the hay


----------



## Baymule

Get a new phone with internet, text, pictures etc. Yeah, they cost more and have a data plan charge. but they are worth it. Must be, almost everyone has one. Once you figure it out, it gets pretty easy. If BJ could use one, anybody can. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

That's an endorsement!?     I'm still on an old flip, too.  But considering a new type in 2022.    Phone service on my tablet would work.   even that ain't perfect.


----------



## Baymule

I like the map features on my phone. Put in the address and you get 3 routes to take. Tap and it will talk to you even to telling you what lane to get in. Going through Dallas and Fort Worth metroplex, that was a nice feature. But even with the talking phone directions and me repeating it to BJ, he could still wind up in the wrong lane and exit the wrong freeway taking us to who knows where. At least we didn't have to mull around getting even more lost, the phone would talk us back to the freeway we needed to be on.


----------



## Bruce

Sometimes when driving in ridiculously over crowded cities, you can't get over to the lane you need to be in! When we took DD2 to school in WI her freshman year I ended up going through Chicago instead of around (the PLAN!) because I couldn't get to the left lane to take the proper interstate. 

DW said going through Chicago (or the vicinity) ONCE in her life was plenty. From then on we went through Canada even though it was longer. Much more pleasant drive than the toll road through NY, etc.


----------



## Ridgetop

If your GPS is not up to date you also get messed up.  Our truck has a GPS that *cannot* be updated.  There is a new freeway offramp to another freeway in Dallas that we miss each time because the GPS shows the old one being there!


----------



## Bruce

Yep! Though I think most built in nav systems can be updated ... for MONEY! The older Prius had DVDs, if you wanted to update it was over $200 and you didn't even know if things where you travel HAD updates. The new one has a micro SD card. SUPER cheap to make copies of, they still want a bunch of money to update. Best as I can find online (not easy!) the card would be $130 OEM, about $40 on eBay (and who knows what you are actually getting).

I wonder why not many people update   Seems like they could actually make some money on it if they charged maybe $20, it isn't like they are creating a special card for an individual, the same card covers the entire US and Canada. Of course you still don't know what has changed or how new the data is. I've heard the data used to make nav system maps can be a year old so even the "newest" isn't real current.


----------



## farmerjan

Give me a cotton pickin' PAPER map/atlas.... DS has all that on his phone and we were in the wrong lanes 2 different times because  it didn't tell him soon enough... I was watching the signs and told him before the gps thing did...

It all is about money money money and I personally am pretty sick of always needing an update for this or that or some other thing.  Just bugs me. 

So, on to better subjects.... it was cloudy this morning and not a good sight... but no dew since the temp didn't drop...went from 60 to 82 the recording thermometer says.  The sun started to come out around 11 or so.  I  finished raking the little piece around 12:15 ... only took 20 minutes but I was trying to give it time to dry a bit but no sun ... and I had that dr appt for the pre-op clearance....
So I came by and saw a new baby at the nurse cow field and swung in there to check.  There are 2, maybe 24 hrs... one is definitely a bull calf but the other was off down the hill near the water trough and momma was keeping it in the brushier stuff.   I wasn't really expecting them until the first of Nov... so they are calving right at 12 months from last year.  In fact, the one with the bull calf is less than 11 months since her last one.  Funny in a way, because she calved right at 11 1/2 months from her first one... now shortening the time up a little bit.  AND, she has a limp that she has had since we got her (bought cow) and we were going to sell her after the first calf because of the limp, but then she turned up further along pregnant  than we expected so decided to keep her.  She never got preg checked this time... and has a calf.  Of COURSE, she still has her last year's calf in this field since it is one that hadn't gone in the last time... but then she did the same thing last year, her older calf was still there... I hadn't seen the older calf nursing her in a couple months... same with the previous one.  She seems to wean them off herself.  We kept  the first one, a heifer, and will keep the second one, heifer, but this new one is a bull so he will definitely get sold.  Gotta catch him and get him banded.  The other one is on one of my cows, her calf was taken off her already.  So got to get the other 2 calves out of there, since it is likely the cows are also bred and expecting anyday.  NOT the way it is supposed to be done.... I have gotten real behind on them.  I will try to get them in this weekend... I have not seen any of the big calves nursing so hopefully the cows did wean them off.  The other calves were born in April, so those cows should be bred now, and those calves won't get taken off until Jan or so.
Stopped by and fed the horse too ....

So,  got home, changed clothes and went to dr.  They did the ekg, said nothing to be concerned over... I have gained about 7 lbs since may or so which is not good, but I know it is because I am less mobile than I was.... BP was 130/70 so not bad... about normal for me.  So I asked about the blood tests, and it seems that the lab/urgent care office next door is closed to reassignment of staff... so I had to go to the other satellite office.... what  a PITA.  But I went and of course you can't walk in, you have to do a prescreen outside, then wait in your car... then go in and do another check in ... then I sat and waited.  This is at 4:30.... dr appt was at 2:10 and they were not on time.... got over to this office by 4:10....then the prescreen stuff....So at 5 of 5 the guy who does the blood comes out and gets a girl that had just walked in and been approved... and it seems that the computers did not send the orders for mine,  from the office back to the "screening room".... which is less distance than most people walk in through their house.... Talk about the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing....he wouldn't know I was there since he is in the back, and they sure didn't bother to get up off their butts to see why I was still sitting there... . so he asked if I was waiting for blood and I said yes, as was another lady in there that came in after me...

 He did the one he had the computer generated info for,  took like 10 minutes tops; then came out and got me, took me back and he went in the other room and over rode the computer and printed out my stuff.... and did the blood draw in a couple minutes.  He apologized and I said it was not worth getting all bent out of shape over... and that he looked familiar and it turns out he is the one that usually works at the other office where I was for the dr appt.   He took blood from me for something awhile back... HE IS REAL GOOD... with the needle and all... done and out in a jiffy...

Had a message from the personal care person, that she will talk to me monday about the rehab after surgery... I had left them a message that I would be available after about 10 when I got home from work.

So it was like 5:30 at that point so I went by Walmart on the way home and picked up some stuff..  Adding to my stash of stuff and looked for a skinny trash can to fit inbetween the stove and cabinet. Stopped and put the check in the bank too.  Came on home, brought all the stuff in the house . Meant to stop and fill up the truck because all the gas I saw has gone up another 5 cents... but one place... But I forgot to stop.  I still have 3/4 tank, but ..... 
 I just made a plate of warmed up chicken and some stuffing and the other half of the green beans.  Will eat the mashed potatoes another day. This is plenty.

I was pretty tight/achy earlier but feel a little better this evening, so plan to do at least a sink full of dishes.  Also found the heated mattress pad and all so will get the bed changed and situated in the next day or 2.  Put away some of the stuff I got, laundry detergent and all, in the other room.  Get out the suitcase and start getting things ready for packing that.  Tomorrow is the apple butter festival at the mill and I would like to go for a bit.... supposed to be rain early but then hopefully clearing off.  I will probably work for awhile in the house in the morning anyway.

So that's about it for the day.  I'm heading into the kitchen to do dishes and then probably a shower.  Got to get the sample bottles in the racks, for testing on Sunday afternoon, too.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry for the medical SNAFU Jan, that sucks. At least it got done.


----------



## Ridgetop

Getting closer!  

Starting to feel like I did just before the wedding.  Anticipation of getting it over combined with dread that something will cause it to be delayed again.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Bruce , it got done. And the guy told me that he is like the head of the dept that runs the samples, that the results would be available in about 4 hours so if anyone starts with the bs that they have not received the results, that they can call and the results will be there.  So, I will naturally wait until Monday since the dr and pre-op anesthesiologist are not in til Monday... I will make sure the dr I saw yesterday  has faxed the copies of all the papers and then that the ones in Baltimore have the results.  Hopefully that is all until the surgery now...


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop .... HUSH YOUR MOUTH..... don't even think that something will cause it to be delayed.....

Today has been interesting weather wise... Deb called and we went to the mill for the apple butter... and I was glad we did.  It started out nice and warm... partly sunny... clouded up around 11 and then sprinkles/showers around... then turned into more steady showers.  Wind started to pick up.  We went from there to a church that has a big yard sale and Brunswick stew  and at 12:30 they were sold out of both... bought a few little things off the many tables.... for donation..... that they give to various organizations.  We finally went to a small pizza/italian place about 10 miles up the road, and ate, since we were going to eat the brunswick stew and support the church..... Then got gas as it was still 3.09 and everyone else is 3.14 and 3.19..... Got home just a little bit ago.  Going to stay in for the rest of the day/evening.  
Wind is really breezy - gusting - supposed to get down in the 40's maybe tonight???? CHILLY OUT.  

So I am going to get the LR at least cleaned and things moved around now so I can use the heater.... be a good evening to have the heated mattress pad on the bed too I think!!!!

So that was the extent of my day.  weather made the knees ache.   Going in to get more dishes done,  and come into the LR and do more.  Did get a few things done last evening, instead of the dishes.  

FALL is HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Mini Horses said:


> That's an endorsement!?     I'm still on an old flip, too.  But considering a new type in 2022.    Phone service on my tablet would work.   even that ain't perfect.


Mini you be careful you buy one of these smart phones. They'll get you in trouble just today I typed Second Shot what came up was Sh#t aimed for the attachment and hit send to my Boss. Never even got a chance to proof read it. Then I pocket dialed my boy all while standing in the CVS.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Ridgetop said:


> Getting closer!
> 
> Starting to feel like I did just before the wedding.  Anticipation of getting it over combined with dread that something will cause it to be delayed again.


I think this can be used in lots of different situations.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Mini you be careful you buy one of these smart phones. They'll get you in trouble just today I typed Second Shot what came up was Sh#t aimed for the attachment and hit send to my Boss. Never even got a chance to proof read it. Then I pocket dialed my boy all while standing in the CVS.


Oh my lord. Like I said, Im your local Gen Z’er. PLEASE just ask for help.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, here goes @Cecilia's-herd ... questions from a totally DUMB UNINFORMED OLD PERSON.... try to remember... I am old enough to be your grandmother plus.... 
What is the difference between a tablet and an ipad and an ipod?  I have no idea what each is or what it does.  Just hear people talking about them.  Have had ZERO interest in learning because I like my flip phone.  And realize I have only had that for maybe 10 years.... You probably don't even know or remember but we had a landline phone with an answering machine... and did all our phone calls while in eating lunch or dinner, and supper at night.  If you wanted someone you left a message, and they called you back.  Simple and direct.  Had a friend that had the original "bag phone" to take in their car....

So,  what is the alternative to a flip phone that I can use that will not get a broken screen as all these smart phones get.  I am talking something like this flip phone that I have dropped and run over in the field with the tractor, and it just flips open and works... LITERALLY.  I have an old magnavox 385 (?) flip phone.  Thin, metal case, basically indestructible.  I use the number keypad and have to hit the buttons 3 times to get some of the letters ... just like the old phones that have 3 letters per number... He//,   I still have a rotary dial phone that is indestructible.....
I want something small enough to slide in my front jeans pocket so it doesn't fall out when on the tractor like they can out of the back pocket.  Something that I can sit on and not break it.... something not so thick that it is a big lump in my pocket....  My current phone is literally 1 3/4 "  x 4 ".... 

What do you know about these new phones that are "foldable" smart phone screens?  They look neat... and will FOLD up closed.  How durable are they???? Galazy  Z and the Razr???? 

And while we are at it, what about a laptop?  Mine is a windows 7...Dell E6500 Latitude...  a 2nd hand to me used one,  that has been through the wringer with multitude trips into barns... cow splatters, dropped, dinged up, cracked plastic..  Need to replace it with a windows 10 I have been told... the most "compatible" style and operational wise to a 7.... I had an XP up until recently.....Liked the XP the best..... Not impressed with a touch screen one that one of my young farmers has (out of college a couple years)

Talk to me about different electronics... pluses... minuses....  I am no rocket scientist.  I want to use the internet to look things up, read articles, do things like being on here and other cattle forums and such... do my banking and pay bills and such... safe from hacking and every kind of intrusion into my privacy.... don't want to be tracked on everything I do.... 

Okay... does this give you some clue as to what I am wanting/needing????? Might keep you busy for a little bit too,  in case you are getting bored...

Thank you


----------



## Bruce

An iPad is a tablet, an iPod is basically an iPhone without the capability to make phone calls. Games and music mostly I think though you can text from one but it has to have an internet connection. 

iPad vs Tablet

I found this, hadn't even heard of foldable smartphones. I'm sure TracFone doesn't carry them the cheap ones are $900! Seems some of them are about as big as a non foldable, others not TOO much bigger than your current phone but they seem to have small screens on the outside so I assume there is breakage potential there. 
Link


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> What is the difference between a tablet and an ipad and an ipod? I


Ok, let's start from the top! Tablet- large touch screen pad, essentially a giant Iphone you can't use cellular data with. Iphone- your standard touch screen phone, you probobly know this one the best. Ipod- non-touch screen little electronic device you can upload and play music on! they are like 2x2 (inches) 


farmerjan said:


> So, what is the alternative to a flip phone that I can use that will not get a broken screen as all these smart phones get.


Nothing really. BUT Otterbox makes nearly indistructable waterproof cases you might be interested in. 


farmerjan said:


> I want something small enough to slide in my front jeans pocket so it doesn't fall out when on the tractor like they can out of the back pocket. Something that I can sit on and not break it.... something not so thick that it is a big lump in my pocket....


You should look into the iphone SE, they are pretty small and you can get an otterbox to fit one 


farmerjan said:


> What do you know about these new phones that are "foldable" smart phone screens? They look neat... and will FOLD up closed. How durable are they???? Galazy Z and the Razr????


Yes, I've seen them 🙄. My friend (who is quite dumb) bought one for 2000 DOLLARS! insane, broke the next day. NOT worth it.  


farmerjan said:


> And while we are at it, what about a laptop?


Chromebooks are basically indistructable but the software isn't great so it has to be replaced ever 5 years or so... kinda annoying. 


farmerjan said:


> Talk to me about different electronics... pluses... minuses.... I am no rocket scientist.


I enjoy my iphone XR, I enjoy my chrome book, I don't like my smartwatch, I really hate my wife's HP computer. I put phones in my back pocket though and I put screen protectors (little piece of glass that prevents the real screen from cracking) on everything. I don't generally enjoy tablets but my grandma LOVES them because they are easier to read off of. Especially her online magazines. 
I hope that helps! Ask anything else you like!

(Sorry for any typos, I'm very hungry)


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, I checked out your links and have seen most of what you mention.  Thank you.   Had looked at these foldable flip phones before.  Yes they are WAY pricey.  But if I am going to go for something that much of an upgrade;  then I want what I want.... If that galaxy 3 plus thing, did not have the outside screen, I would probably be VERY interested...
And I don't  like the "smaller" screen on the outside... I want just the inside, larger fold open screen.... But wanted to get some other thought's and since cecilia says she is the gen Zer... why not get another opinion.  
No I did not realize that an iPad and a tablet are basically the same except different companies... 

Way out of my league but the sites you referenced made more sense than some I have read.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> No I did not realize that an iPad and a tablet are basically the same except different companies...


Yeah it’s kind of dumb in my opinion.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Ipod- non-touch screen little electronic device you can upload and play music on! they are like 2x2 (inches)


There are a LOT of iPod models. The one DD2 has is a touch screen and she mostly plays games on it. 



farmerjan said:


> No I did not realize that an iPad and a tablet are basically the same except different companies...


"Same" in that they have similar function. Totally different operating system, different App stores, etc. An iPad/iPod/iPhone should sync better with a Mac computer than an Android or PC based tablet though there are apps to try to make it work. I've had some success but 'native' is easier.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> There are a LOT of iPod models. The one DD2 has is a touch screen and she mostly plays games on it.


Yes this is true, I would argue the 2x2 is simple and better though.


----------



## Baymule

I've got the latest Apple I-phone. Or at least it was the latest a year ago. It is in a case and has the screen protector. It fits in my blue jean front pocket. I haven't killed it, not even damaged it. I face the screen to my leg and put nothing else in that pocket. 

I had a Sanyo phone for awhile before switching to the I-phone. For a non-techie, the I-phone was the easiest to learn and use. This is my second or third one.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I think if Bay can do it Jan can do it!! Anyone can do it if you try hard enough


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is after 10 so time to think about quitting for the night.  Did another sink of dishes and bowls... almost everything caught up.  Just ate some mashed potatoes, since we had a late lunch this afternoon,  and going to have a big cup of hot cocoa once I get out of the shower.  Got the one chair in the LR moved and up on the "risers" in anticipation of coming home so have something easier to get up out of if I need it.  Couch is staying "low" (regular height) .... Got the little double fan out of the window to go upstairs for the winter in the storage room; pile of farming magazines to give to DS and some of the Epoch Times newspapers to take to a friend.  Boxes of sample bottles in the house to put in the trays for tomorrow afternoons' test.  I will take the meters and hoses and all down and leave at the farm mid day so they can set them up before I have to go back to test at 3.  Decided to put some stuff in the corner cabinet in the LR since I don't have a good place to move it to, and just use it for storage of a bunch of stuff, for the winter.   Can shut the doors to it so it isn't "junky" looking.  That will give me room to get the coffee table over there to put the TV on it, and  slide the dvd tower over to fit it.  Ought to have most everything done by tomorrow eve I think.  I have to go back to test this farm again on Monday morning, so won't work real late tomorrow.  Then the bedroom,  and then more in the kitchen.  Going to put things I want together, in a couple of boxes, for the kitchen cabinets until I get the couple of slider things in.  Decided that is the best way to get them organized and to decide which cabinets I want them in.  

Didn't get the clothes finished to get hung on Friday, but ran them through the wash after soaking.  Then added a few things so they will all get washed again, tomorrow morning and hung.  

It is down to 50 and supposed to get even cooler(colder) tonight.  60's tomorrow then back to the mid-upper 70's through mid week.  And sun again for a week.  

On another note, has anyone heard about the $600 deal with the IRS... how if you do anything through your bank in that amount that it will give the IRS the right to scrutinize your accounts to make sure it is legit and to "make sure you pay your fair share of taxes"... you know that the limit used to be 10,000 or it had to be reported.... we don't hardly ever do anything that is under 1,000 with the farm..... I mean really... a 2 ton load of feed is well over $600 now... fertilizer is in the 1,000's a load... sell a 500 lb calf and it is over $600..... it is a way to allow access to your private bank accounts and more intrusive government into your private personal business... Even the banks are raising holy he// over it...  It looks like it will get shoved through too.... when is it ever going to stop.  
Go to a flat tax and anyone that spends more money will pay more... especially those that buy high dollar ticket items... stop taxing our income and tax all the spending so all the ones on the gov't teat have to pay some taxes... This is going to just make more and more go to "alternative ways " to do business.  My son runs all the cattle through the farm accounts, and then gives me the money for mine... I pay the commissions and the Beef checkoff and all comes off before he gives me the balance.  I "work" for their board (feed etc) and don't get a "paycheck", and I pay for alot of the vet work and then let him take it off as expenses... which it is, but I pay for it to help to contribute towards the farm... how am I going to explain the checks he gives me that I don't "claim for income"....because they have already been claimed on his... but a 1500 or 3,000 check is going to show up....  this is getting so far out of hand... don't know where it is going to stop.  

Time to quit in here for the night.


----------



## Baymule

That $10,000 has dropped to $5,000. $5K and up, the bank fills out a form to send to the government.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah. Not thinking there's a $600 limit on that..  paychecks are usually more.  There is still the 1099 that needs to be issued if you are paid over 600 for working.   Not buying/ selling stuff.   Most companies do the 1099s for their contractors, pretty standard.

But banks, they still have the notify over 5 going on.   So you have to make smaller deposits.  😁   with a smart phone you can photo deposit checks from home.  heck. With Zelle app you can move $ to another in seconds...by phone!   Jan, you and I are way behind with tech stuff.   Well, I might be ahead of you but, not far.     I can use Zelle from my tablet.   It's like paying bills on line, just person to person.  There's even a way to get actual pay advances -- on your own paycheck -- out there now!   Trust me, I'm both amazed and astounded at some of this stuff.  We both remember and USED party line phones, black and white TV..... used being key word here. Old as dirt comes to mind.   😁


----------



## Baymule

My grandmother went from kerosene lamps, outhouse, and no running water (and Pappa worked for the railroad, a GOOD job and they weren't poor) to man walking on the moon, cell phones and computers and all the modern technology. 

BJ didn't see running water and electricity until he was 10 years old. 

My parents bought a brand new house in Longview when I was 2 years old for $10,000 It was 3 bedroom with 1 bathroom and hardwood floors. I just looked it up on Zillow. Zillow's price estimation is $164,300 and it is listed as a large utility room add on with 2 bathrooms. LOL The pictures are interesting, the hardwood floors are shiny, the kitchen is modern and new. 1465 square feet, as a toddler, it was huge to me and going from the den down that LONG hallway in the dark to the bathroom was scary. All the more so because my Daddy might be lurking to jump out and scare us with a flashlight under his chin and his false teeth stuck out. LOL 

Well that was interesting. Anybody else ever look up an old house they lived in as a child on Zillow?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I have, it makes me sad because the pictures haven’t been updated since 2005.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I have, it makes me sad because the pictures haven’t been updated since 2005.


Haha, my childhood home has had many years to update.


----------



## farmerjan

Grandparents and great grandparents houses gone. Haven't been back to where I grew up because family is all gone from there... kinda hate for the childhood memories to get smushed under fancy big McMansions and such that all grew up around there as I about got to the age of getting married and moving to even more "country type property".   I think my mother' s childhood home is still there... Haven't been back to that part of  CT for many years.  Never spent much time there, except in summer for the pool,  swimming.  Father's family had wide open acreage and a horse, and old barns and cow memories.... all gone for expansion of roads and commercial property....


----------



## farmerjan

CHILLY  START  to the day.  Temps got down to 43 last night.  BRRRRR....🙁.  Fall has fallen !!!!  Today will be in the 60's and then warming again for several days.  But it is that time of year.  

Going to make something warm to eat... like maybe some HOT cereal.... had a cup of hot cocoa this morning....Getting a few more things moved in the LR so I can get the coffee table where I want it to put the TV on it.  Laundry in the wash so I can hang it in a little bit.  Did some paperwork for job to send out in mail....going through junk mail and stuff to clean up a bit.  
Hate having to go to work this afternoon... keep thinking it might be a sign ... of course, this farm is one I just don't like to do anymore with having to do 2 consecutive tests and samples and all that.  and I get so da#*@d dirty/splatterd in there too.  Gonna get the heat on in the LR as it is barely 60 and that is too chilly for me to comfortably work with the knees aching.  

OH... I found the clips for the "spice cabinet" shelves.... so can work on some more shelves in there too.... YAHOO !!!.


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to head to work.  Got the meter brackets changed and dropped the stuff off at the farm so they can set up. Went by the county dumpster right up the road and dropped off a couple feed bags of junk.  Bottles ready to go in the car. 
Just ate a burger patty, sans bun, and some cottage cheese.  Took first dose of tylenol and will take more in 2 hrs to keep knees from just quitting... 1 more week.... need to make a trip to the bathroom and put bottles in truck and go.  
Sorted through another pile of junk mail, papers before I went to the dumpsters.  I didn't get the heater going yet, got sidetracked in the kitchen.  Put on a sweatshirt so I wasn't too chilled but house has not hit 65 inside... temps outside have hit 62 and might go up another degree but it is getting near to 3 p.m. so this is probably the high.  Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer.  Heard that tonight will be as cold or even a little colder than last night but no frost in the forecast.  Have to get my spider plants moved inside and hope that they will go somewhat dormant while the temps are cooler for the couple weeks I am gone.  

Laundry is hung and another load in soaking... quite breezy out there so it will dry real good by tomorrow eve.  

Found out online where I have to go to early vote, so will do that one day this week when I go and make the bank deposit for the mtg payment and pay the electric bill early since I don't trust the mail to get it there even though it is not due until the 2nd of Nov..... 
By the time I get home this evening, I will probably not want to do much and then I have to go back tomorrow morning at 4:45.... at least I am not testing again until Tuesday aft...I will have to do all the computer work tomorrow morning because I will not do it there in the dirty barn and no place to sit in the little cubby hole where he keeps the computer in the back room....so I will do it here, and then pack samples and all after eating some breakfast...
Got a list of phone calls to make in the morning too.... and my list of "NEEDS TO BE DONE"  that has got a few things crossed off already....but lots more to do this week.  
Well, can't put it off any longer .....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Anybody else ever look up an old house they lived in as a child on Zillow?


OK, just did. Parents bought it ~1959 for $15,500. I guess they agonized over that last $500. It was 3 bed,1 bath. Added on to when I was maybe 6 or 7? Living room in the front became the den, larger living room added to the back, second bathroom in front of that and larger kitchen and laundry room in front of that. 2 car garage. 1617 sq ft (Zillow) Parents bought a small strip of land behind the back yard and one neighbor's when the orange grove behind us was developed into houses. I guess that extra land behind 1 house and 1.25 of another would have made those 2 houses too expensive???  Went from .13 acres to .18 according to the Google Area calculator.

That was a bummer because I started Jr. High the next fall and COULD have gone through the orchard but had to add 1/3 mile around the block to the now 1 mile trip. High school was the same direction. Those houses have 3' backyards and generally no front yard to speak of (those are 2 story so more sq ft, now Zillow listed at over $1M). All the houses in the area have maybe 7' between them. Really common in So. Cal.

Near as I can tell the house is still the same size but listed as 4 bedrooms. I guess it was when my mom and step-father got married. Step-brother got the den as a bedroom, changed back to a den when he moved out a couple of years later. 

Sold when Mom died in 2003 for something over $400K. Some future owner added a pool out back where the eucalyptus trees were. Current estimate $768K!! Crazy.


----------



## farmerjan

CHILL OUT this morning.  Bank clock said 37 degrees at 4:30.... my recording thermometer said 41 was the lowest here... but it is on the front porch so a tad bit warmer with the roof protection.  No frost to be seen though.  Not supposed to get quite as cold tonight they say... at least no frost forecast in this area for another week.... far southwest Va had some light frost warnings....

Tested and am so glad it is done.  Have to sit here and do computer work, enter in all the milk weights and all.  It will take me an hour or so to do all that then print the racking list for the samples then get them packed to ship out.  Will drop them off later today. 
Ate a bowl of cream of wheat this morning when I got home. Nice and warm.....

Got a text from my son, last evening,  that a neighbor had called him and said there was a cow laying along the fence across from their house and she had been there all day and maybe she was sick...could I go check it out.... so I texted him back and said I was testing but would go by there as soon as I got done.  It was at the nurse cow field.  So I got there near dark, but could still see, and rode around and no cow laying along the fence... then the neighbor calls me and says he sees my truck, but the cow had gotten up and walked down near the gate ( that I had just gone in through) ... and so I told him we have one cow in there with a lame leg that does lay around alot, and that the bull also had had a sore foot so both would not be as active... and that I didn't see anyone that had a problem,   but thank you very much.... . You have to go check these things out, but again, these are neighbors that call somewhat regularly for "something wrong" and there is nothing wrong... you know the type that are retired and have nothing else to do but "keep watch" on everything of everyone else's...... they are nice people so I try not to get aggravated, because there might be a time when it would be a cow having trouble calving and I will be glad they called.... but.... sometimes you just want to .....

I will go back up there in a little bit and check them out again... just to make sure I did not miss anything last evening... going to take feed and see if I can get the bull in to get him out, and those couple of heifers too, anyway. 
Made a couple of the phone calls already.  Got the load of clothes running through now so I can go out and hang in a bit when it gets a little warmer.  It's up to 55 so far....

Got the other cabinet organizer from Wayfair today already.... they are super fast in getting things shipped out to you.  We'll see if I can get any of that put together in the next few days.

It is cool in the house... 62... so the sweatshirt still feels very good. 

Got a text to remind me of my appt at the PT tomorrow morning @7:30 a.m..

Just talked to the patient advocate from the dr office, for the surgery.  Very nice person.  The restrictions for the visitor are stronger due to the covid... no overnight in the room now.... and visitors only from 2-6 p.m. except for DS staying during the surgery, and recovery time.  It looks like if I come out of surgery okay, that he might as well go home because he will not be able to get in the next day to see me til after 2 p.m.  So, I will talk to him.  She also said that they recommend  usually 2 overnights in the hospital...for bi-laterals,  then go to an "acute rehab at a sister hospital... and that will be for about a week... as they work it "harder" than a skilled nursing/rehab like I went into after the ankle...and the ankle was different since no weight bearing and being immobile in the cast then the boot.. because they have you up an walking and working at getting the range of motion... and that by a week or so, you are ready to go home and resume as much as you can as you will actually be working it better than sitting around in a "regular" rehab.... up and down and doing things in a normal setting....  So, that looks like the plan at this point... then I will have some rehab here... and I guess the amount/length depends on how much range of motion I get... the thing that we have worked on here, has been the straightening as I cannot straighten the knees... the bending has not been near as big a deal for me even now... from what I have been told, that is the harder part for most people.... and my PT guy says he thinks that it will be easier for me to do the bending part since I can still do it now.. so I hope that he is right.... so I can really work on the straightening part.... and range of motion.....

So I guess I am about set up as I can be.... The pcp dr called and left a message that they got the blood lab work and will be faxing it up.  They said that my blood sugar was 127.... like that is a problem.  It was a NON-FASTING blood work up.... from everything I read;  FASTING blood sugar should be under 110, preferably under 100... but that non-fasting can be up to 140 with no concerns... and one site I looked up said that a spike of up to 180 is not out of the allowable amount.... so I am not going to be concerned.  I have had fasting blood sugar of around 100 or under.... I am not pre-diabetic by any of the charts I have seen.  If I can get these knees fixed and start being able to walk again more, I hope it will naturally help me to drop some weight and just get a little healthier overall.  Dropping weight is good for improved blood numbers too.  I will not be pushed into taking drugs when I know that I can do better if I just can get out and "do" again with new joints.  It just bugged me that they made it a point of saying my blood sugar was 127 like that was a big concern....
I just called Dr office for surgery, and the girl in the office says that the ekg and other stuff has been received and scanned into their records... so things look good.  Looks like things are on track.... I don't want any last minute snafu's..... 

Okay, spent enough time on here, time to get the rest of the computer work for the farm done and then go out and hang clothes.  Sunny and nice looking out but still breezy....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Bank clock said 37 degrees at 4:30.


I can't even imagine knowing what the bank clock says at that hour! You do Yoe(wo)man's work Jan.



farmerjan said:


> and that by a week or so, you are ready to go home and resume as much as you can as you will actually be working it better than sitting around in a "regular" rehab.... up and down and doing things in a normal setting


I bet their stock instructions were written by someone who has no idea what YOUR normal work life is! Take it a bit eay when the time comes.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Random thought but if you had a newer phone the neighbors could take a video of the cow they were concerned about and send it to you, then you could see if it was an actual issue before having to run over to check it out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Only if those old farts had a new phone to even make a video... 😁 

Good thought though!   

So Jan, what's actual day of surgery?  25th?


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, been a long day and have been just a little aggravated.  So here I am back for a bit to talk to people who have some common sense....

Yes, actual surgery is Monday Oct 25th.  After talking to the PAC person, it looks definitely like it will be after 12.  She made the comment that he does the singles in the morning then does one bilateral in the afternoon and that it will be at least 12 or later....If i have to be there 2 hrs before, we can leave here by 5:30 and get there even allowing for some travel slowdown time... I talked to DS for a minute as he called to see what my work schedule was because they want to chop corn, preferably Wed afternoon.  I am off Wed... DS wants to put it off until Thursday if he can...I test Thursday morning and then off for the afternoon... I can help either... I think the guy doing the chopping wants to get it done before we get more rain and cold this coming weekend.  Which makes sense... I guess any errands I want to do, I had better do tomorrow between PT and then leaving to go to test in the afternoon...

I got the paperwork done today finally, got the samples packed and dropped them off.  Went to the P.O.  the will , and a note from my brother was included.  Interesting, and typical of my father and his ways.  The 4 of us kids,  get a token cash "settlement", and then the POA brother, and the 4 grandchildren, my son and 2 nieces and one nephew, will split it 1/3 for my bother and 1/6th for each grandchild.  And they were given the power to make the decisions...
The thing that makes me really mad is I think that the POA brother should have gotten the one piece of property outright because it means the most to him, he has done all the labor and sh!t work for my father on it for years...besides taking care of them for the last 4 years even when I did not see eye to eye with him on some things... and it is stated in the will that all properties are to be sold.... so, that's it for me, I am out of it.  Whatever they do with the distribution of it is up to them.  My brother did say in his accompanying note that he hoped that the grandchildren would include their parents (meaning us other 3 children) in  the distribution of the personal belongings in the house. I have just decided that if my father who claimed all along with his mothers will and the way she had set things up and how much had to be sold and "lost to the family" because of inheritance taxes and lawyers to be paid...., and fought to keep the one piece of property in the family,  buying out his brother, could so cavalierly just say sell it all, then his familial ties and constant talk of family inheritances, wasn't worth a thing to him in the long run.  So that is that.  I am going to concentrate on my knees, and getting my self put back together, and the hell with the rest.  Brother has been more than fair about things up to now, and his hands are tied now.  It is so wrong for him.  I figured he ought to get half of what there was to inherit, and us other 3 to split what was left.... after anything else was distributed. 

He left nothing to the neighbor who came faithfully almost every single night he was home from work,  to help with my mom, not part of the paid caregivers, for the last 4-5 years... nothing to the one lady who was helping all the time when mom was starting to fail more than 5-6 years ago... and left equal to the one grandson that has not bothered to go see them since he got married 6-7 years ago, and has an almost 3 yr old that they never took to meet her great grandfather... not one visit in all that time and they live only 4 hrs away... hell I've been there twice in that time, from this distance, and that is not much,  and my DS has been there a couple times a year for the last 10 years..... doesn't seem fair that they all share equally yet some sure didn't show their caring......but my father could be very selfish in that way.  My mom talked to me once, years ago after my grandmother died,  that if she outlived father, that she would do things differently that what he was saying at the time and I don't know the details of those thoughts,.....but she didn't...
Oh well, such is life.  I didn't have it before, so won't miss it now.
I will not burden my son with my disgust of what I feel... he will read the will for himself.  Good for him, it will financially make his life a little better down the road... but he also said that he thought Dick should get the cabin property because he always hunted it and took care of it and did all the mowing and upkeep and all.  I think it was very unfair of my father.  Even with what he might get out of it, I don't see how he would be able to buy the cabin property.... he would have to buy out 2/3 of what he has basically worked for for the last 10-20 years....
If I had gotten a decent share, I would have given it to him towards the property;  but financially I can't help him.

 Also, valuation of the car is higher, and I am not going to go in alot of debt to buy it.  I will spend the money on my forester which will hopefully be getting done soon.  Not going to borrow from my son either since he was surprised at the value of it in average good condition, and with all the extras on it, it is worth more... but not to me.
I' m not in love with the car, it is just a vehicle... I have a feeling that the local dealership up there is wanting a good used vehicle like that so it is now worth in the 14-15,000 range... which is about what KBB gives as an estimate...but not to me.
 The niece that wanted the truck, will now be able to afford to buy it if she can swing a temp bridge loan until she gets her "share"... hate to say it, but wonder how long it will last her since she cannot, at nearly 35, manage money enough pay her bills... and she has nothing to show for it either...her brother is the nephew that hasn't had time to make one visit since his wedding years ago... my other niece will do good with hers, she has some common sense.... and is not as materialistic as the rest of them up there. 

So since I may be spending a long day on the tractor with the chopping, one of the next couple of days,  I am going to get going on things here in the house.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Even with what he might get out of it, I don't see how he would be able to buy the cabin property.... he would have to buy out 2/3 of what he has basically worked for for the last 10-20 years....


Unless the others decide they want to sell it to him for $1. Not sure how that would go down with the tax man though. 

When my aunt died she left enough money to the 2 ladies who were her paid 24x7 caregivers for the last year or so of her life to buy a small house.


----------



## farmerjan

Will stipulates that the properties must be sold as expeditiously as can be done in order to receive the highest price obtainable blah blah blah... so they cannot sell it to him for $1.   And a couple of them will not be that generous anyway... 
Done and over,  don't have to overly concern myself now about helping clean out the house or anything... whatever they don't agree on will be turned over to an estate auction company.... might just be the best way for me to get what I want and not have to deal with anyone else anymore.  Funny thing was the 4 of us kids had talked and we were all pretty much in agreement about working through things... this is going to cause alot of hard feelings with different ones... 
I didn't mention that the 1/6th splits was because there were 6 grandkids, and the 2 not mentioned belong to my brother, one has passed away and the other got himself into some trouble and cannot own anything at this point in his life... so my brother is in essence getting their shares....which is fine with me.  

The fact that he did not leave any of the caregivers anything really sets wrong with me.... 

Well, it's done... I have to get everything in line for the new knees... and a new chapter of my life....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

New knees! Yay!!!!❤️


----------



## farmerjan

Uh Oh... no water.... is the well getting low since we have not had alot of wet weather???? I mean it is a well, but water still has to percolate down through the ground.  Maybe the water reserve is drying up???  I did a couple loads of laundry today but it has never been a problem.... Only a trickle out of the faucet... Checked the breakers and flipped them off then on, but they weren't tripped.... not going to deal with it tonight.  I have some in the kitchen in a gallon jar to make tea... I will heat some and take a "sponge bath"  and see what the morning brings.  Not essential enough to bother DS at this hour... Tomorrow....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm looking forward to see how that new chapter in you life evolves.  It has to be an amazing difference.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Do wells often run out of water? Oh no.


----------



## Bruce

The one time I had no water a few years back I messed around checking all sorts of things. Had power all the way to the "out" side of the shutoff switch. In the end the well guys figured out that one of the wires near the top of the wellhead had arced and fried. WHY it did this, 40+ years after the pump was installed, is a mystery. There was JUST enough slack that they were able to cut that wire and wire nut the 2 ends together. Been good since then.


----------



## Baymule

You really don't need well problems. Is community water available?


----------



## Mike CHS

We have a well that is a little over 1400 feet deep (that is not a typo) but since they were adding city water not long after we bought our place we jumped on that.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> We have a well that is a little over 1400 feet deep


 
I can't imagine having that drilled and waiting and waiting and sweating and waiting and checking the bank account until they hit water at 1,400 feet!!!!!

Did you HAVE to take the city water? If the well is in good shape and the water good, I'd rather not pay the city for their water.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> I can't imagine having that drilled and waiting and waiting and sweating and waiting and checking the bank account until they hit water at 1,400 feet!!!!!
> 
> Did you HAVE to take the city water? If the well is in good shape and the water good, I'd rather not pay the city for their water.



The well needs a lot of treatment for Sulphur which costs more than the commercial water so there wasn't much of a decision.  Our well is in the nuclear emergency file as available water since it is so deep but I sure wouldn't want to drink it but the sheep like it.


----------



## farmerjan

"WELL".... PUN INTENDED.... I had water this morning so I guess it is just low.  I am going to be very careful with it... 
Took a shower this evening and washed my hair... turned it off in between soaping up and rinsing and conditioner and then me washing.... Flushed the toilet too and it filled up so the "reserve" where the pump sits in the pipe, must be low and it is not filling very fast.  
Nope no town/county water available here... If it continues to be a problem I will get the well pump people here and see if they can drop the pump down a bit in the well.... Might see about a cistern so that I can store some and then it can fill/refill it slowly.... cost like 2500-3,000 for a concrete cistern... but that is cheaper than a new well and could have a hand pump added for possible "loss of electricity..."
So, just have to keep an eye on it...


----------



## farmerjan

Did PT early, got the special antibacterial soap at the pharmacy,  they said for taking showers for the next couple days to kill off bacteria... went and got milk on the way home.   Had to go pick up the meters and hoses from the last farm and get things ready to go test.  DS called and his father is not feeling well, he thinks that his father is not taking his medicine... he is on the truck at work that puts the "oil " down to put gravel on it on the roads and can not get off so asked if I could possibly go by there and let the chickens out since his father fell yesterday and feels too bad to go out there today... I said that I would go do it on my way to work... it is a little out of the way but not the end of the world... DS was concerned that they had feed and water because his father sounded weak and disoriented... If he would listen to the doctors then he would be alot better off but he gets on a kick and won't take his prescription I guess... 
So they were okay, added some water to a few pens but they were okay.  There is a neighbor that ex pays to take care of them when he goes to chicken shows and such, and DS got ahold of her and she was going to  do normal feeding and lock them in this evening and do them tomorrow too.  See how his father is doing.  DS says that it is just a matter of time as his father won't eat right and all, and he is not going to be able to stay there by himself if he will not take care of himself... Just one more thing DS has to deal with.  

So left there,  grabbed some lunch and ate on the way.  Stopped by the feed store and picked up a couple of bags of feed to use to get the couple of bigger calves in the catch pen, at the nurse cow field,  sometime between now and Sunday so they can get weaned off the cows.  Then went to the farm to drop off the meters and bottles for the owner sampler farm.  I had talked to the farmer and said that I would be back Thursday morning after the 500+ cow herd down the road... so he could get them tested in the next 2 days so that is fine.  

Then headed to the afternoon farm and got there a little early and had time to just sit and relax a bit.  About  1/2 to 3/4 hr early. But you never know about traffic and such.   We tested and it went well and then did the computer work and finally left there to come home.  

Dentist in the morning at 8 a.m. so will get up about 6 or so.  Expect to hear from DS sometime about whether we are chopping.  I will come home get changed and get the samples packed and it will depend on whether we are chopping or not as to how the rest of the day plays out.  
 Time to go to bed, I am tired.


----------



## Baymule

As busy as you stay, knee surgery and several weeks of rehab might seem like a vacation. LOL Know you, day 2 or 3, you'll be climbing the walls wanting OUT of there and back on the tractor. Nope! Gotta stay there and get intensive therapy. When you get bored, you can always call me and vent.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> The well needs a lot of treatment for Sulphur which costs more than the commercial water so there wasn't much of a decision.


REALLY good reason!!



farmerjan said:


> Turned it off in between soaping up and rinsing and conditioner and then me washing


AKA "submarine shower".


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope everything goes well for you with the knee surgeries.

It is a shame about the will provisions.  Too bad you and your siblings did not take  the personal mementos you all wanted when you were there.  The grandchildren probably wouldn't want them anyway and family mementos don't bring anything in a sale.

To bad about the car, but much better not to buy it at that price.  If the economy gets worse, people may start selling off vehicles - especially if gas continues to rise in price.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday evening and I am in.  It has been 2 very long days... Have been working on the tractor with the corn chopping, and with some glitches and problems it still is not done.  I will not be able to help tomorrow because I am going to have to go to the farm that is 125 miles away.... they want to test, which I hadn't planned on doing.  But, I will go do them... It is not that I mind going there, it is just the distance and the time it will take.  
First off I have to go vote early since I will not be here on election day.  It is Va governor race and if anyone has heard about the total insanity in Loudon County Va with the "transgender" male that raped a girl in the rest romm because he identifies as female... then was transferred to another school and assaulted another girl there.... and they tried to have the father of the one girl arrested because he was "disruptive" at the school board meeting when he questioned them... it has gone viral in this area.... AND the A**HOLE democrat that is running for Gov is supportive of the school board even though they covered it up.... yes it was reported to the police and they are investigating... it is a real f ed up mess....   See Va has gone blue  and they say that this race is so tight and that if the republican candidate gets in and the state goes red, that it is a real good indication of where the country will go in 2024.... and don't forget,  DC is part of the Va voting system.... so if we can overcome them, then maybe the tide will turn and this country can get saved.  

There is alot I could post but I am honestly too tired and I still have to pack the 500+ samples from the big herd this morning, and the 60+ from the other owner sampler herd I went and picked up.  I came from the farms,  directly to the corn field and hadn't been home from 3 a.m. until about 7:30 p.m.  So, I am going in to take a shower, try to get the samples packed... sleep a little later than 3 a.m. tomorrow... but get up and get all these things done that I thought I was going to have the day to do....then leave before 11 to go to work since it is 2 hrs away.... I am tired and the knees are telling me they are right here.....


----------



## Baymule

By all means, VOTE. Countdown to new knees!


----------



## farmerjan

Going to be another short post.... I got home a bit ago from testing.  Stopped and fed the horse because I ran out of time this morning.  
Got up and got the 500+ samples packed and the 60+ ones from the owner sampler farm.  got the sample bottles in the truck for the afternoon farm.  Went to Lexington and got my early voting done.  Came back by the bank and made the deposit so the mtg will get paid when it is time to come out.  I go online and schedule it. Due on the 1st but no penalty/late chg.,  until the 15th... so I make the payment according to my paycheck deposit most times... usually between the 1st and the 10th... This month I put the money in that account which is solely for mtg and personal property taxes and house type stuff... anyway, it is there ready for the payment to be made.  
Went from there and dropped off the 4 strapped packages of boxes of sample bottles... and headed up to the farm.  It was about 10:50 so plenty of time.... OOOPS.... Traffic.  There was horrendous traffic on the interstate, came to a complete standstill one time..for about 10-15 minutes then it started moving... never saw any sign of a wreck or anything so have no idea what that was all about. Called the farm and they said that there had been a very bad wreck up there, and that traffic had been backed up 10 miles on the interstate and that the alternative "local" route rt. 11,  was bumper to bumper so bad that they were going to town and gave up and came back.  I thought OMG... I was over 25 miles from them... but my "traffic" problem was not the same as theirs was. I got further up nearer to them and traffic was heavy but moving... so that problem had been cleared up. 
We tested and they are down to 60+ cows, not the 90 from last month...   2 hours up there and 1 hr 15 min to milk... 20 min for computer work and 2 1/2 hours PLUS home.... hit another traffic mess and had gotten off about 25 miles before the VDOT sign said that the left lane was closed, to come down rt. 11, which runs north south all the way  parallel to the interstate, and there were wall to wall tractor trailers on it... but looking across to the interstate in places you could see it, it was crawling... took about 40 minutes longer to come home.... Got here about 5:50,  when I fed the horse.  So I came on to the house and then DS called and we talked about alot of stuff.... and then I came on in the house.  
Just made one of the 2 ham steaks in the package... going to eat a little cottage cheese with it, then get a shower and hit the hay.  Already put the bottles in the truck for the morning.... get that done then that is it for 3-4 weeks....

They got the rest of the corn done today... DS said he will close up the bag and then has to return the truck and the bagger and all tomorrow...  got around 400 tons or so... he sold 3 truckloads to a guy and was going to take a 4th load but the guys finished the corn during the day and they did not fill the truck again... but put it in the bag... so he only delivered 3 loads... $500 load as it was about 10 tons m/l per load.  He told the guy and said he could get more this winter for the same price... $50/ton.  Also have 2 other people that want about 20-30 tons each, this winter... the one brings his silage cart and DS fills it and then the guy comes and gets it.... did it last year and worked out good.  The other guy is an iffy, a little concerned about it with him paying... but he has never stiffed DS on the hay that he has gotten... so I think DS will do it in a weekly or by the load deal.... 

The silage came out real nice... a real good amount of green but not too "wet" or too much juice in the stalks... this later planting and harvesting has worked out real good for us the last couple of years... It could be worth more money as the winter goes along too... if people run short of feed... although there has been quite alot of late hay being made all around I have seen.  I think he did the right thing making it all silage and not holding any for shelling corn.... it ought to ensile real good and make some real good feed.  Plus it will really stretch the hay...

It did rain a shower last night.  About 10:30-11 p.m. it was a pretty good shower, as I was trying to go to sleep.   Of course, I did not get the laundry off the line... I got some off Wed before I went up to help with the chopping, but not all of it... should have.... but it got sunny and breezy today, a few clouds. and tomorrow is supposed to be nice too, so it ought to be dry and it will get brought in. 
 I want to try to get the lawn mowed before I go, and I have some tomato plants in a a big container that I want to get out in the greenhouse where the chickens usually are, and see if I can baby them through... they are just to the blooming stage... so hope to have some in the winter... If I close it up it gets pretty warm in the sun... it is an "experiment" sorta... can't hurt to try it.  Not supposed to get real cold at night for the next 10 days that I can see and the latest prediction is a mild winter again according to my farmer today... he was talking about the yellow jackets they are having a horrible time with in the 2 houses on the farm... have had exterminators come in because they got into the walls in both houses .... scary.... and of course I have to get the stuff out of the building at the stone house once it gets cold enough to kill the yellow jackets that are in there,  off... It is still not rented, so I am not panicking... I am sure he is not going to say anything any time soon.... I figure to have it emptied before the new year anyway.... Just my fish tanks and a few things that will need to be probably taken to the dump anyway... one chair that I was going to have re-upholstered that was given to me... I will look it over and decide if I want to bother... another platform rocker  that I want to keep and get the cushions made for... not alot... 

Well, time to get a shower and bed so I can get up tomorrow to go test.  No set up, fairly easy herd... 

Other than the knees, I am not as tired out as I thought I would be... maybe I need to work more and get some stamina built back up.....


----------



## Baymule

Jan, the drops you put on a dog for fleas will take out yellow jackets. Fipronil is what you buy. Get small cans of cat food, mix with fipronil. Set out a fresh can every day. They take it back to the nest too.


----------



## Mini Horses

This should be a good winter for you.  Livestock feed already up, your farms tested and those LONG awaited new knees in just 2 more days!!!  You can relax and accept some well deserved "you time".  It's YOUR time to be fixed.   Sure. It's gonna be a couple weeks of "ahh shi...t" but, then smooth sailing.  I just know it!   Gotta be exciting to know the wait is almost over....


----------



## farmerjan

Testing DONE !!!! I better not like being off too much as with the constant increase in prices, I may need to stay with some work to survive the increases every where.... 

Did some dishes, and ate a bowl of cream of wheat cereal.  Started at 43 and it is still a chilly 54 out there.  Partly sun and clouds but is supposed to be sunnier.  Will do my best to get the clothes off the line later this afternoon.  Lots on my list to do so am going to get at it but needed a few sit  down minutes after standing and doing some dishes.  got to put the hallway door back on the hinges so I can close it and then keep the heat out of the hallway and not going up the stairs to the 2nd floor area... it will stay in the first floor by closing off all 3 doors to the hallway... Not going to put any heat on while I am gone as it is not supposed to get very cold and so nothing will be in danger of freezing or anything.  No frost yet, but suspect there will be some before I get back so I really want to get the big tub with the  tomato plants moved and some more soil in it.  Okay... time to get going....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Testing DONE !!!! I better not like being off too much as with the constant increase in prices, I may need to stay with some work to survive the increases every where....


Yes, ma'am!  I will slack some but won't quit my job.  The increase part is going to hang for a while.  Better prepared than sorry.  Looking at my earnings for year, I'm almost double 2021.  Will be when next ck rolls in....no wonder I'm dragging with double work.

Plus side is being secure....able to feel it.      I'm very independent and like it that way.

Next month I'll be getting everything lined up for my garden, 2022.  Garden 2019 was small but good.  2021 a bust.  2022 will happen. No matter what.  I'll need to can ... Stocks will be low by then.  😁. I will plant & it will grow!   Or else

This is Saturday...only one more day to be home...then it happens!   New knees!!


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a few sit down minutes again.  Boy, I am aching after testing this morning.  
Got the dishes all done, that were in the sink,  and on counter... Yeah, they need to get put away... eventually... and if they don't get put away,  what difference will it make while I am gone.  I am figuring 2 weeks away pretty much.... 

Made a bowl of pudding so I can eat some.....use up some milk in fridge.... cooked 1/2 the ham steak for lunch and ate some cottage cheese with it.  Want to get all the perishables that can go bad out before... Got another 1/2 of the ham steak to eat and 1 chicken breast left.  I will stick the chicken carcass in the freezer for future soup.  
Moved a few things around to make it easier to get through the DR where everything is still in boxes/stored... Got to put the 2 fans upstairs, from out of the LR window, for the winter.  Going to put the hall door on the hinges, here in a few minutes.  Got the coffee table in the LR and have to polish it... full of cobwebs and stuff... and then will put the TV over up on it.  
Got the samples ready to pack so I can drop them off tomorrow.  We have a key to get in the gate at the place that I leave them, because we make the hay on the 4-5 acres behind the building.  So they will get dropped off tomorrow aft/eve so they can go out on Monday.
The sun finally came out nicer.  It is up to 67 so time to go out and get the rest of the meters out of the truck and put into the storage box I keep them in. Already put some in there but these are the ones from the farm I picked up on Thursday.... Get all the hoses put in the couple of totes I keep them in out of the way.  This way if DS needs the little truck for something, the back is empty.  Want to go out and do that while it is halfway warm out there... 
Laundry to get off the line too when I go out there to do the meters.  
The weather is supposed to be warmer tomorrow.  So I am going to try to do the lawn tomorrow.  It is not life or death if it gets done or not, but it would be nice.  Get the tomato plants moved too when I am on the tractor and will try to move it up on the pull behind trailer that I got at Home Depot this summer... since it dumps,  I hope to be able to tilt it and then move the tub up on it.  We'll see if it will be practical. 

Okay, time to get up and going again....


----------



## Baymule

Don’t sit in rehab, bored to death. You can only do so much therapy. Call me and chat or vent  or whatever. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

.  Finally. It's here......the last day of waiting !!!  


Tomorrow is NEW KNEES DAY......🥳🤗

Praying for a fast and great recovery time.   This might be the best hurt you'll have to experience.  After these years of pain, to have none in just a few weeks....WOW!  Our bionic farmer will emerge -- watch out cows!!  😊

I'm just so excited for you!!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, counting down..... not looking forward to it but looking forward to it if that makes any sense.  No one wants surgery... but..... the ankle fix went so well, so this ought to make life a whole lot better.... trying not to be apprehensive but hey, I am human,,,,so a little bit.....

Meters put away, hoses in carport.  Laundry in the house off the line last evening.  Samples all packed in the shipping boxes and will drop them off later on.  Got the TV on the coffee table where it will be when I get back and then I will figure out hooking up the dvd player and all.   Going to vaccuum and then change the sheets on the bed and get the heated mattress pad on it.  Got the door back on the hinges in the hallway so can close that off for the heat retention in the downstairs rooms, when I get back.
Moved the dishwasher so it is a wider more easily accessed walkway from the DR to the Kitchen.  Will do the last of the dishes up so the sink is cleaned.  Got the fans in plastic bags on the stairs to go up into the storage room so they stay clean.  Going to get the suitcase out for the clothes I will need to go to the rehab....
I am sure there are things I have forgotten and things I haven't gotten done I wanted to.  Have a bunch of bulbs and stuff I wanted to plant that are in the bags and won't get done because I just can't use a shovel.  I mean really, I cannot put my foot on a shovel to push down to dig out a shovel full of dirt.  So ridiculous..... can't keep my balance on one foot with the other on the shovel either for the pain.  GRRRRR 
Maybe when I come back.......
I would never have everything done I wanted to even if I had 2 more weeks.... 

Sun is out and I will stick the samples on the truck and some bags of garbage to take to the dumpster.  Really want to try to get at least the grass mowed around the house and all this afternoon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good luck Jan, you can get through  this and finally have your life back....I am  looking forward to you walking with minimal pain in your life.....will be thinking of you


----------



## Ridgetop

Surgery Day!    No Pain - Big Gain!!!


----------



## Bruce

Found out tonight that the older of my stepsisters (*) is getting a knee replacement in the near future. I didn't know she had problems but given she is morbidly obese I'm not surprised she's worn it out.

* a whole year older than me, the younger of the older stepsisters is only a month older than me. And yes they are biological sisters. I guess my step mother found out that nursing a baby isn't a form of birth control


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks everyone... hoping it will go as good as can be.  

Samples dropped off to go out UPS tomorrow.  Went to dump with garbage.  MOWED the lawn around the front, and the deck to the clothesline area.  Got the feed into buckets with lids on the back of the truck since I never did get the couple of calves in at the nurse cow pasture... Bull is still in there too... 
Dishes done and even remembered to bring the spider plants in the hanging baskets,  onto the porch.  Brought 2 in and am soaking them good in the sink so they will last a couple weeks... the house will be cool so no growth... will bring the other 4 in here in a bit.  Made the other piece of ham steak and just ate it and finished the open cottage cheese.... will stick the chicken carcass in the freezer.  Bed stripped and will go in and get it made.  Suitcase out and getting things ready to pack.... since I don't sleep all that good, I figured to stay up until 11 or 12 so maybe I will sleep through the rest of the night til the alarm.  Got it set for 5.  

DS called and of all places he is at the emergency room,  because the neighbor near his father's, took his father there... father has not been feeling real good, and I even went up and let out the chickens the other day when DS asked.... DS's GF went up Friday and took him some groceries, and milk,  and said that his father seemed to be feeling a little better.  He will not take his medication like he should, he is diabetic now in his older age,  and he does not eat and drink like he should.  He gets very combative about things when DS tries to talk to him about it.  The sad thing is he is so negative about life in general and complains and bit@#*s  about every one and everything.... not a nice person to be around much of the time.... That is why I moved 500 miles south 40 years ago.... and had 30 yrs of no contact until he moved down here with his wife,  who is now deceased....  He has few friends because he is so hard to get along with.... this is just adding another layer of strain to DS.... his GF is having some serious health issues and DS is concerned about her and rightly so.... my replacements are really the least of his "problems" because it is more or less a "routine surgery" in the scheme of things.  And barring a complication, I will be back to "better than good" in next to no time.... his father's problems will not get better and the GF's situation is going to be worrisome for awhile.  

All the more reason to get this done and get myself back on my feet and going.....

Going in to water some more plants, get the bed made and run the vacuum on the rug in there so it is clean to come home to.... then get another shower with the special chlorahexidine  stuff... supposed to take another shower with it in the morning... better set the alarm for 4:30 as I just don't move so fast... even got the raised toilet seat on, ready to go. 

Did not get the tomatoes moved into the greenhouse... I will ask DS if he can do it but if they don't get moved and get frosted the world won't end.

Been a tough day as I was not supposed to take anything today for pain so not even tylenol to take a tiny bit of the edge off... I was crying when I got done with the dishes from just standing there for 10 minutes.... these new knees have GOT TO BE BETTER than this....


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, good luck to your step sister... They told me that if I hit the threshold of "obese" that they would not do the surgery.... I stayed under the limits and my blood counts and all were good ... but I have gained about 7 lbs this year due to the lack of activity and that is because it hurts so much.... I can't wait to be able to walk and hopefully get some real exercise again without  hurting so much.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm looking forward to how you fare with normal motion and not having to think about every step.  You have this one beat.


----------



## Baymule

The improvement will be beyond your wildest expectations. You got this. You are getting your life back, you will be able to do things you WANT to do, not just suffer through the things you HAVE to do.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I can't wait to be able to walk and hopefully get some real exercise again without hurting so much.


You'll be great!!!!! I have quite a few family members (related to me or DW) that have bionic knees. Everyone quite happy with the result. 



farmerjan said:


> @Bruce, good luck to your step sister... They told me that if I hit the threshold of "obese" that they would not do the surgery...


Thanks. I was a bit surprised as well, I don't know what she weighs but I know she is WAY past the "obese" BMI range. All that weight has to make it hard on the new joint.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bruce said:


> * a whole year older than me, the younger of the older stepsisters is only a month older than me. And yes they are biological sisters. I guess my step mother found out that nursing a baby isn't a form of birth control



What used to be called "Irish twins".    My maternal uncles were only 10-11 months apart.  Then my mother came along 8 years later.  Obviously my grandmother figured out what caused it!  4th child came along when the eldest boy was about 15.  Maybe that is taking it to the extreme!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> All that weight has to make it hard on the new joint.


And is a huge part of why it was even needed to be replaced...sadly.


----------



## Bruce

DW's Dad's side. 
Oldest sister - 1909
brother - 1911
brother - 1915
sister - 1917 - birthday in 2 weeks
Dad - 1925


----------



## Mini Horses

Thinking of you this morning!    They'll probably have you up on those new knees today!  we can't wait to hear from you.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Thinking of you this morning!    They'll probably have you up on those new knees today!  we can't wait to hear from you.


X2!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Mini Horses said:


> Thinking of you this morning! They'll probably have you up on those new knees today! we can't wait to hear from you.


X3


----------



## Finnie

Friday already. Jan must not have access to her laptop. 

I hope your knees are healing, recovery is going well, and you are not in too much pain.


----------



## Baymule

I talked to her yesterday. She has pain, of course. But it should be better in a few more days.  They keep the door closed and bring food to her-and all the residents. That is the covid protocol for nursing homes-isolation to keep covid from spreading. That probably does more damage to people than the covid itself. I pity the people stuck in such circumstances. Fortunately for her, it won't be for very long.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've had communication, also.  Yep, pain right after surgery is to be expected.  It's only been a very few days since late Monday surgery.   Anyone who's been in hospital knows they come check you....wake you to ask if ok, etc....so, she's probably busy, annoyed and downright bossy mad.    add pain, little sleep...another personality develops....🙄😎   just wishing faster recovery...we all miss her.😍


----------



## Baymule

I talked to Jan this evening. Her computer won't work there so she can't post. Can anybody say BORING? LOL

She got an assessment from a therapist and was told that she is WAY out in front of most other people in recuperation from her surgery. That made her feel better. She will be assessed again on Friday and will probably go home on Saturday. She is ready to sleep in her own bed in her own house!


----------



## Mini Horses

Great news!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> I talked to Jan this evening. Her computer won't work there so she can't post. Can anybody say BORING? LOL


Wow, that’s got to be the worst!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> I talked to Jan this evening. Her computer won't work there so she can't post. Can anybody say BORING? LOL
> 
> She got an assessment from a therapist and was told that she is WAY out in front of most other people in recuperation from her surgery. That made her feel better. She will be assessed again on Friday and will probably go home on Saturday. She is ready to sleep in her own bed in her own house!


Well it’s Saturday. I hope everything is going well for you, Jan, and that you do get to go home today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Last conversation I had she was lining up to go home today.  So she'll probably be able to post in a couple days......


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick note.  Got out today and home.  The rehab they sent me to was the worst I have ever been in and except for the little actual rehab/exercise work,  it was a nightmare.  I am so glad to be out of there.  I will be basically starting from scratch on the rehab I am afraid because I don't feel like I got anything like what I should have.  They said in the original assessment that I was beyond what they usually send to the "acute rehab"  but I have suffered greatly from the neglect in this place they sent me.  It was so nice to actually be able to just roll over to my side on the bed because I could not do that in the narrow "hospital bed"  and it was impossible for me to scout over enough to roll partially over.  Regardless.... Deb got me and we got scripts filled, a few extra ALOT  from the riding and all.  Going in to see if I can actually get a decent night's sleep..... start over tomorrow.  They hurt, but not the same intense pain in the joint when I stand.... I'll be back more in a few days .  Thanks to everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## Mike CHS

I won't say anything about not trying to do too much


----------



## Mini Horses

Woohoo!!!   Home with new knees!!    👍


----------



## Bruce

Really sad about the rehab place. Why are they even in business if they aren't going to do any rehab???? Hopefully you will be going to a good PT place soon.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Can you go to the PT place you were going to before? It seemed like they were helpful after your previous surgery. I am glad it's done and you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey everyone.  This will be short again as the amount of strength I have is little and none.  

Been a couple days to just decompress;  and feel like I got run over by a truck that backed up to see if they had run over something and then ran over it again.  
Start back with my PT guy tomorrow Tuesday.  Had to get a ride set up.  He asked in a text if I was at least doing the exercises they sent me home with and I said I was doing what I was trying to do from the pre surgery book because I had gotten no list or anything to come home with to do.  I am doing some of the stretching with the band to work on the hamstrings, like we were doing in the little bit of rehab,  and got out the cycle thing to try to do a little of that but it is hard to push to do something that hurts so much.  I can do some shorter stretches so am doing it more often.  Knees start to swell so much too so spending alot of time with them up,  with the ice packs.  
Weather here is nice, sunny and 60's during the day.  DS stopped twice yesterday and they got some of the cow calf pairs moved after he had worked several days on fences.   He got the dvd hooked to the TV so I did watch a movie yesterday and then had enough. 
Nope @Mike CHS no worries about doing too much.  It is beyond me right at this point.  
Trying to drink enough water as the leg cramps/spasms are rough too. Using a product @Baymule  suggested, there...something... a foam that you rub in that is magnesium (mineral) and it is helping quite a bit to calm the spasms... Thank you so much.  
Made myself some soup for supper last night.  Oatmeal this morning and a hamburger for lunch today.  Drinking protein energy drinks as well as real milk and a couple bottles of water a day.  Making sure I am eating before the pain pills when I am going to do some of the cycling so I can bear it.  

This makes my ankle replacement look like a walk in the park on a pretty spring day.  I expected as much pain as I had from the knees before the surgery, in a different way.  And I hurt quite a bit, before.  This is not what I was expecting, or even had myself psyched up for..... We'll see how tomorrow goes with PT and then go from there.


----------



## Baymule

At least at PT you will finally get some real therapy. And like you said, you have had some time to heal up a little before using those knees in therapy. About all that rehab did for you was to dawdle along when you rang for help and finally show up dang nigh an hour later and serve you icky food my dogs would hike a leg and pee on. A whole lot of thanks for nothing. 

I’m glad the Theraworx is helping with the leg cramps. Hang in there, you are home now, it can only get better from here.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ouch!   Your PT guy may have suggestions for reducing the swelling....he's been pretty good for you this far.   Hugs!!!


----------



## Margali

*HUGS OFFERED*
It sucks that the physical therapy and care was non-existent at the rehab facility. All they did was make you more miserable.

 If you have the strength to spare, a complaint to your insurance to deny billing for non-provided services is in order. Depending on how your insurance works it may save you some money as bills settle.


----------



## Bruce

x2


----------



## farmerjan

Well, home from pt and we stopped at Wendy's and I got a salad "meal".... baked potato instead of the ff..... so I didn't have to stand/cook this evening.  PT was interesting.  I have more flex than most get after weeks of PT he said... as much as is considered fully usable. 110 on each side.  Left leg will go about straight... right leg he said is much better than before... and it was the "worse one" .  So I guess the problems are "ME" and expecting too much too soon from myself..... and the fact that the ankle was just a piece of cake in comparison.... and of course I have more from that than they expected.

He pushed me with the bending and getting up and down and I am really really hurting tonight.  Said tomorrow will be worse but I have to keep getting up and down and using them.  
He also said that  I should not keep wearing the compression stockings as they are actually cutting the circulation off below the knee and are probably causing some of the pain.  Said that if I am getting up and down to go to bathroom and walking around inside the house then I am getting enough movement and the ankle pumps and all I am doing are keeping the blood flowing good.  Also, the spasms and the muscle cramps are probably worse due to the compression stockings.... I am not at a position where I am an "at risk" person by being sedentary and having blood problems to start with.  Add to that he said that the different pain pills can cause all sorts of reactions..... like the different itching and all too...... And after being allergic to some of the adhesive tape they used, he said I can also have some allergic reactions to these stockings.....

No wonder I feel like I am going nuts.


----------



## Mini Horses

Patience.  Relax.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Patience.  Relax.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Bruce

Glad you have someone giving you good information now as opposed to the worthless people at the rehab place.


----------



## farmerjan

Well. I am in front of the computer because I cannot stand just laying in bed... even with the roll on my side positions that I can move into... It seems that I must be allergic to the pain pills.... I took one about an hour before I went to PT and about an hour after I got home I just started the itching..... taking Benedryl for that now.  I also got some raised welt-like places on my legs and they were driving me nuts with the itch.   I now have red slightly swollen earlobes on both sides and am using the anti-itch children's benedryl gel, to try to calm them down a bit.  
I called the dr office here and got the opinion that yes, I am most likely allergic to the pain pills as these symptoms are somewhat common. Also probably causing the itchiness in the legs and the the queasiness.  Which I expected.  So done with them and a future reference to not take this type of pain killer.  And the dr office said that I could also have allergic symptoms to the tape on my legs... and it can affect more than the immediate area that it touched.... 

Waiting on a pot pie to cook so I can eat some late lunch/early supper.....

One thing I can say is that I wish I had gotten the recliner.  There are only so many ways to sit in a chair and feet up a bit makes the knees either straight,  or bent and then stay that way which is not ideal.  I can only find so many positions in the bed because it is flat.  A recliner would help with different positions for the feet/knees..... and back and all too.   Definitely go with the electric one though to get the multitude of heights... unlike the ones with the arm on the side where there is only an up or down;  or even the ones that give you some other position options.  

I can't sit for very long so that's it for now.


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> Well. I am in front of the computer because I cannot stand just laying in bed... even with the roll on my side positions that I can move into... It seems that I must be allergic to the pain pills.... I took one about an hour before I went to PT and about an hour after I got home I just started the itching..... taking Benedryl for that now.  I also got some raised welt-like places on my legs and they were driving me nuts with the itch.   I now have red slightly swollen earlobes on both sides and am using the anti-itch children's benedryl gel, to try to calm them down a bit.
> I called the dr office here and got the opinion that yes, I am most likely allergic to the pain pills as these symptoms are somewhat common. Also probably causing the itchiness in the legs and the the queasiness.  Which I expected.  So done with them and a future reference to not take this type of pain killer.  And the dr office said that I could also have allergic symptoms to the tape on my legs... and it can affect more than the immediate area that it touched....
> 
> Waiting on a pot pie to cook so I can eat some late lunch/early supper.....
> 
> One thing I can say is that I wish I had gotten the recliner.  There are only so many ways to sit in a chair and feet up a bit makes the knees either straight,  or bent and then stay that way which is not ideal.  I can only find so many positions in the bed because it is flat.  A recliner would help with different positions for the feet/knees..... and back and all too.   Definitely go with the electric one though to get the multitude of heights... unlike the ones with the arm on the side where there is only an up or down;  or even the ones that give you some other position options.
> 
> I can't sit for very long so that's it for now.


Is there any way you could order a recliner to be delivered? I don’t know, maybe they are all back ordered or months out in production, and might not be needed by the time it arrived. You know what kinds you liked, so if there are any that could be gotten within a few weeks, it might be worth it. Or even if all you can get is an inferior one, it might be worth it just to get in some comfortable positions, and then sell it later on.


----------



## Baymule

Sorry that you cannot get comfortable. @Finnie had a great idea. Call, give credit card info and get recliner delivered! 
That sucks about the pain killer. How about a hot toddy before bedtime? At least you could relax and get some sleep.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> So done with them and a future reference to not take this type of pain killer.


What type is it? I presume not the general Tylenol or Advil or Aleve?



farmerjan said:


> I could also have allergic symptoms to the tape on my legs... and it can affect more than the immediate area that it touched..


Certainly possible, DD1 is sensitive to certain types of tape. Was a problem when she needed tape for certain "injuries" related to figure skating.


----------



## farmerjan

Not worth the aggravation for the recliner now.   I will just deal with it at this point.  
Feeling a little better this evening.... itching again so time to go take another benadryl.  Knees aren't so awful throbbing hurting tonight either.  
Made another hamburger and drank a protein drink.  Ate earlier and drank over a pint of good "real milk".... Walking around some and trying to do a little bit.


----------



## farmerjan

Pain killer pills were "Dilaudin"  (spelling).  An opiod.  Never had the itch problem with oxy or hydocodones.... doesn't matter now... I will not be taking anymore since they are now out of my system.


----------



## Baymule

Now the recovery and therapy. It won't be long and you will be driving again, able to do much more for yourself. This will get better.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Knees aren't so awful throbbing hurting tonight either.




Sounds like MAYBE the discomfort is on the decline and improvement on uphill.

Considering what was done, you are going to have some healing time for a while.  In a few weeks you will be glad you went through it all, when you're walking without the horrid knee pains you had!   Truly, it will be spring before you can feel "healed" to point of gentle discomfort.  Hips and knees are in the center of walking ability.....and you just assaulted both of your knee joints!!   Your PT guy is your best friend right now.  Even tho he makes you do painful things. 😁🤗.  Doing his job!

When all the itching and nausea are out of the picture, you will only have to work with the healing pains and reprogramming muscle use.  It has GOT to be less than before and an end is in sight.  Wasn't before.    Ok...my pep talk over.   Hugs!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Dilaudin


"This medication is used to help relieve moderate to severe pain. Hydromorphone belongs to a class of drugs known as opioid analgesics."

"Controlled substance
High risk for addiction and dependence. Can cause respiratory distress and death when taken in high doses or when combined with other substances, especially alcohol."

Sure sounds like one I wouldn't want either!

On the mend, soon this pain will be a fading memory.


----------



## farmerjan

I am only on here for short periods since it hurts to sit at the desk for long.   Just the discomfort of the knees being bent for a time.  
Have been fighting this queasy stomach  since I had the surgery and after a talk with @Mini Horses  realized that eating some yogurt to get the good gut bacteria built back up should help.  I just cannot eat much without feeling half sick.  The food really did a number on me.... you can't realize that even eating occasional "fast food" is still better than what I was eating in the rehab.....but that eating real food at home, to then go to that sort of industrial slop would cause such an adverse reaction in my stomach.  So today I started with some yogurt added to whatever meal I am eating.  
Have to keep up with the benadryl for the itching though.  Never had such a reaction to the ankle replacement.  

It cooled off last night and is partly sun/clouds.... mid 40's.  First day of Rifle Season for deer hunting... I have been pretty much lazing around since the stomach is still so .....so-so.....Going to go in and see if I can stand for long enough to do some dishes from the last few days.  Walking in the house with just one crutch mostly for a little balance since the walker won't fit between doors and such and I find it very cumbersome.  I actually walk from the bed to the bathroom without even the crutches some... they said to walk any/all I want without aids if I can do it safely.  In the house there are bureaus and all sorts of furniture to "hold on to" ..... 
PT on Thursday was rough... and I didn't do anything yesterday.  I feel a little stronger today.  Will try a few of the exercises later on.  Want to make sure my lunch will settle.  Soup again now... It is chilly enough outside and I am feeling chilled in the house.


----------



## Bruce

Chicken noodle soup fixes most everything Jan 

Double knee is definitely harder than single ankle. You can't favor the "undisturbed" joint to give the operated on one a bit of a break.


----------



## Baymule

My friend, you need a recliner and a laptop. I am sitting in my lazy luxury watching Lone Star Law (about game wardens in Texas) and letting my fingers do the talking on my laptop. BJ bought my first laptop years ago and I have never gone back to a desk top. You sure could use a recliner now, I wish you had got one before your surgery. I haven't even had knee surgery and I can't sit in a regular chair or on a sofa for very long or my knees ache. Can you sit on your sofa with both legs up on it, for any length of time?


----------



## Margali

Do you have room to move computer next to bed? You can get a triangle backrest pillow and web surf fairly comfortably while lounging. That's what I did during bedrest with eldest son.


----------



## farmerjan

I am on hold waiting to get some info from ins co..... forever it seems. 

Okay, I am back.  Got some info and things better figured out. Am dealing with some of the stuff with my father's estate.  Trying to help my son since I am home and he is working and doing everything else. I can at least make phone calls and sit on hold....and making decisions for an unexpected distribution from an annuity that was not included in the estate.  Have to take SS into consideration so that I do not lose any of that with increased income for a year....

Yogurt is helping, stomach is a little more settled.  Going to have to get some more.  

I can take the laptop into the bedroom and use with my legs up on the bed.  Yes, a recliner would have been the right way to go.  I get tired of the "bedroom" and getting in the LR is a nicer change.  But cannot sit on any of the chairs/couch with the legs up for any length of time as it is just difficult to sit upright like that with the legs out straight.  At least on the bed I can move and bend them easier.  But I am getting up and around as much as I can.  Sore and achey... the spasms in the right leg really get to me.  Been watching a few movies.

Been chilly.  Down to 27  Sunday morning and 33 this morning. Maybe 47 today.  A really strong breeze last night, could hear the wind several times.   Sun out but when I stuck my head out, it was BRRRRR.... Supposed to be back up in the 60's by end of the week.  Crazy weather. 

PT tomorrow and will see what they say.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday evening.  Waiting on a ham steak slice to heat for some supper.  I made a pot of rice this morning so I can reheat a few meals.  Going to make some mashed potatoes tomorrow I think. 
Finally feeling a little better as far as the stomach.  Not queasy for 2 days now.  MANY MANY THANKS to @Mini Horses ; for suggesting the yogurt to get my stomach and gut tract back to feeling more normal. I just didn't think about it....  I try to eat some every day.  I can actually eat and not feel sick.  Boy, that horrible food, and the manner in which it was served, as well as my system not being used to "not homegrown" food... really did a number on me.  But hopefully am on the way to being better.
Had PT today and it was tough.  Right leg still has the muscle cramps and tightness, it was the "worse" knee.... sore as all get out but at least I feel like I am making progress.  They said I was doing good.  3 weeks yesterday since the surgery. 
Went by the garage on the way home and I got my car.  Paid for it and it will take me a little bit to pay off the charges on the card but that is fine.  The forrester, new engine......It was a great feeling to be able to feel a little more "in control".....I have no intention of going gallivanting, but knowing that I can drive if I need to, is a good feeling.   I don't feel so "impotent" .  I will make a trip to the grocery, I will use the ride on cart they have, and get some more things, like more yogurt and some other things.... and I can take myself to the PT appts now.  Told them to go on and get the heads for the outback, or a new used engine or whatever they feel is the best.   Then I can keep it or sell it or whatever.  It is not worth anything sitting there with no engine.... Scrap value is about 300.... running will make it worth 2,000 or more since used vehicles are worth more and more.  If I can get back out of it what I put into the engine/heads redone, I will not lose anything on it.  Might keep it and use it just for work for a bit.  But at least now I have an "automatic" in the forrester which is my preferred vehicle.  And I have the truck for when using the clutch is a little easier....since the left knee is working a little better I think I could use it right now without problems but having the automatic is better.  
The neighbor that has taken me back and forth to the PT appts said that if I had any problems to just let him know... he has been great.  I will give him and his gf some more chickens and some beef .... he hunts and got an 8 pt buck Sat on opening rifle day,,,, and DS has encouraged him to get some of the excess of does we have here.... he's been a great help and they are both really nice people. 

Supper should be warmed up so I want to go eat something.  I need to get these legs up for a bit.....but the good thing is they are sore but don't hurt like they did... a good "muscle sore" rather than "hurting....


----------



## Margali

Glad the healing is progressing as expected. Sounds like you have great neighbors.


----------



## Baymule

Freedom! Oh Miss Independent! LOL you can drive yourself to PT and the grocery store. I guess you won’t be taking up square dancing anytime soon though. 
Glad the pain is more bearable now, you are on the mend.


----------



## farmerjan

Had PT again Thursday and we are trying to address the issues of the right knee/leg and the cramps and spasms that I don't have on the left one.  Since that is the one that had the worse degree of bend, it is somewhat understandable that it has a harder time straightening but when the muscle and ham string tighten and go into a knot it is not fun and to try to "consciously" talk myself into relaxing it does not always work.  Going to try some ice packs on both top and bottom of knee at intervals.  Left one will go about straight and bend is good.  If sitting in a chair I can get it to bend under me at over 110 degrees.  When laying on the table, I can get the foot/heel to slide up towards my butt and get over 90 which is supposed to be very good too.  Right bends just a few degrees less so still not bad but the straightening is 10 degrees which still needs more working on to get it down to 0...flat.   Also going to try the Theraworx spasm foam 3 x a day instead of after I get the pains and see if that helps.... worth a try.  

Got WINDY windy out yesterday.  Started out with sun, then clouded up and really blew.  Had a few drops on the windshield but didn't amount to much.  Temps dropped down to 32 last night and not supposed to go much over 45 at best today.  Good for hunting season.  

DS got nearly 100 sq bales made and had only cut 6 rounds around the 10 acre field.  He will try to get the rest cut in the next week.  The cold will make drying slower, but the grass is not "wet" because it has basically stopped growing.  At least none of it has gotten wet and he said it is real nice orchard grass,  for this late a cutting.  Hope he will have enough for the horse customers from what he got made before and what is left. 

He has decided not to take the position with VDOT across the mountain although it would be a positive career move.  Said with his father's health, and other GF health problems, he just feels that this is not the time to do it.  I understand and told him that we will figure out a way to make the farm pay a little better.  He has bought some feeder cattle, mostly bull calves that he has since "worked" (banded)  at some very "good " prices, and hopes that they will make some money when he gets ready to sell them as good "hard weaned" steers in probably January and Feb.  We do have all the corn silage to feed so that will help.  But all the bills from making the silage and all are coming due now so have to get through that first.  Going to be a couple of tight months without the increased pay he had seriously considered,  to help with the cash flow, but weighing the 2 + hours travel a day  alone was a big deciding factor.  I have mixed feelings on it but in the end think it is the right decision at this time.  

Got things kinda figured out with the annuity that turns out to not be part of my father's estate that will be divided between us 4 "children" .  Had to look at the situation with my SS as If I showed a big increase in income this year I would lose some of my SS.... Have to pay taxes as it was a tax deferred one and it is not a huge sum when divided up, but I have a very "low income bracket" ..... am going to take it in a 5 year payout so the yearly income is smaller and won't hurt my SS income... and if a few more farms go out and I am still testing for a few more years it will just fill in a few spots..... Wasn't expecting it so it is found money.  

Just ate a bowl of cream of wheat hot cereal, and going to get dressed.  It has hit 40 in the sun, but one short stick my head out the door let me know it is chilly compared to yesterday.   Have dishes to do, got all the ones put away from the last time.  I went to the farm to get milk yesterday... oh thank you for the real milk to drink again... and have to get it into some glass jars.  I left it in the 2 gal bucket last night.  Think I will make some rice pudding with the big pot of rice I cooked up the other day.  

Did not have a very good night.... ache kept me from falling asleep and staying asleep. Got to figure out a pattern so I can get to sleep better.  Hate the waking up constantly.  I told DS that I used to fall right off to sleep, but my physical body was tired from working and now I am not doing any real physical work so the body is not tired enough to want to sleep.  Add the knees aching, and it has been a real trial.  I did wake up once and was on my stomach and that is the first that I have been able to sleep on my stomach in 2-3 years... so it is getting better... just not fast enough for me.   YEP, I am impatient.....


----------



## Margali

Do the aches get better with heat? When I lived in Iowa, I had an electric bed warmer (goes under fitted sheet). I would crank that sucker up when I got ready for bed then turn it off/low when I got in. The nice toasty sheets would ease aches and let me fall asleep easier.


----------



## Mini Horses

I use a heated mattress pad, also.  Love it!   I believe Farmerjan does.....but, if heat helps her legs???   You better believe I love getting between warm sheets in winter.👍

Got milk?  Well that seems to mean you're driving and getting around more.   That's good to hear and a relief for you, I'm sure!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, I have a heated mattress pad but the plug in controls are MIA.  Not in any of the boxes marked for the bedroom... I was sure they were in with the clock radio and lamps and all from the other bedroom but cannot find them anywhere.  I LOVE it so am getting really aggravated trying to figure out where they got "misplaced".   Yes, getting into a warm bed really helps the falling off to sleep and the room can be cooler.  
Cold this morning.... 24* overnight.  Hard white frost covering the windshields of everything.   Going to possibly have a small front but down to 20% chance now for tomorrow then p sun for the week 50 and 30's.....DS will cut the rest of the field he started the other day and it should bale by Thursday or Friday when we might get another front.   

Zip-ties came off the knees last night.  One had come off about half,  right in the middle of the left knee,  and the right one had started to come off from the bottom up... so in the shower I finished working them off.  Now I have 2 very red angry looking strips where the "glue" was.... have never had such reactions to stuff on the skin before.   Incisions are completely sealed... but itching terrible now along the sides.... at least they are not catching on the flannel sheets anymore.  Be 4 weeks on Monday. 
 Did find out some interesting info from DS yesterday.  He stopped by on a trip to the office to just check on me, and we got talking about the muscle spasms and cramps and such;  he said that the surgeon told him that he worked a little bit longer on the right knee to get it straighter ( it was more bow legged)..... so it makes sense that the ham strings and all are pulling more because they are in essence being stretched more... all the muscles in that leg are being pulled more... that is why it feels like they are "too short"... because they are a little short.  So, it might take longer and might never get perfectly straight since it is like stretching an elastic band and it reaches it's limit.... my muscles, ligaments. tendons etc.,  have been shortened over time  and it might be impossible to fully get them to stretch out more than they can... and it might just take more time and be more painful but might be doable.  I intend to talk to PT about it on Monday.  

Got plans to do the big 500+ cow herd the week after Thanksgiving if possible.  Will have both DS and Geneva to do it,  with me only doing the computer stuff as I don't think I will be up to 4-5 hours of work .  Like I did with the ankle surgery.   Then start to ease back into things... all according to how the DR appt  on the 29th  goes.   It will do me good to get out and going.  A couple of farms have said they will take samples if I need help in the parlor.  I have a couple that will not require me to set up that I will probably start with.  But that is another 3 weeks off and I hope to be getting around and building up more energy and strength by then.  The big farm I will just supervise mostly... and can sit alot of it doing nothing while they take the samples.  Luckily the milk weights are on the computer and all so it is not hard.  The one farm that I might try on my own called to see how I was getting along and said that they would be glad to take the samples if I wanted to try to test them in early Dec.... they have weigh jars in the parlor so no set up or anything.... They are really great people.  We'll see what the dr has to say on the 29th;  that won't affect me doing the big herd because I will basically not be doing anything except sitting around.... and then the 1/2 hour computer stuff after milking.... 

I need to do something to start getting my body more tired so I can sleep at night.  I must be caught up on the physically tired part because I cannot go to sleep at night with all the sitting around during the day. 

Looking at the calendar... my parents would have been married 69 years tomorrow.... I just hope that they are celebrating it together " upstairs" and both are happy and in good health there......

Happy COLD FALL Day to all.... good for hunting here so not going to be too unhappy.  Did dishes and going to pour milk into smaller jars to put back in fridge..... eat something since I haven't yet....do something productive.  Maybe tear into a few other boxes to find the stupid electric controls for the mattress pad.....


----------



## Mini Horses

I think you're doing great!!   Knew you would. 🤗


----------



## Baymule

Hope you find the controls to the heated mattress pad. 

Getting back to work will be good for you, just be careful and don't overdo it.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  It was down to 29 last night and is cloudy and drab/dreary out there.  Not supposed to get to 50.  Possible front coming through with maybe a 1/4 inch rain in spots... think it will be more cloudy and a few sprinkles.  DS did finish cutting the one field and if we do get a little rain it won't hurt it much.  He said it is pretty nice looking so hopefully will make some decent hay.  He is hoping to make most of it in sq bales except the outside rows where there are trees and such as it won't dry as good....hold more of the dampness. That usually gets rolled because there will be alot of leaves and such in it too and cannot sell it for "good " hay.  

Got rice pudding in the oven and got the dishes all washed.  Got the milk into jars and the bucket and all washed too. Been working on a jigsaw puzzle off and on but the sitting is tough.  I have been using the magnesium foam (Theraworx) in the morning and at night... and in the middle of the day if I haven't gotten dressed early that day... but today I got up and got dressed pretty soon after the first application was dry so I could get on the rice pudding.  Can't find my usual cookbook that I use,  so got a couple recipes off the internet and they were so similar so I think it will all be good.  Smelling good anyway.  

Going to go in and make a sandwich for lunch.  When I went to Walmart the other day, I got some fresh sliced lunch meat  so I could have some sandwiches.  I may make a bowl of soup since it is so dreary and chilly out and then eat a sandwich later.   I have the rest of the ham steak and some corn to have later for supper.   I think I am going to make an effort to make some mashed potatoes one of the next couple days too.   Maybe with the chicken that I want to make stuffing for for "my" Thanksgiving dinner.  I do not intend to go to GF or her parents house for the meal....DS was asking if I thought I would feel up to doing something for Thanksgiving and I said no.  Not going to any other friends' houses either.   So I might just cook for myself and some future meals.   I do have to find some cranberry sauce since I cannot find any in the canned goods I have stockpiled here.  Some may not like it,  but I LOVE cranberry sauce.... jellied or whole berries.  And eggnog.  I might get some eggs and make "Momma Wall's" eggnog from @Baymule ...... or just doctor up some from the store.  I do make it a point to try to find eggnog that is made with sugar not high fructose stuff.... Most have the artificial sweetners or the high fructose stuff.  I will pick up a few and then they will last until after the holidays.

I do need to make a stop at the Va ABC store, and get some good Amaretto... for my hot chocolate.  Might help with the going to sleep thing too.   I have several other bottles of stuff here.... have had some for who knows how long.  About the only thing I drink is amaretto and kahlua....once or twice a year a good pina colada with rum.... I have a bottle of rum my sister brought home from her high school graduation trip to the caribbean.....she is now 57... tells you what an alcoholic I am...... Maybe a good stiff drink would help me to go to sleep or lessen the muscle tightness so when I do exercise it doesn't hurt quite so much and might then help with the stretching?

Well. about time to take the rice pudding out of the oven and I will make something for lunch.  Need to get up off the chair and move again.  Took a couple Tylenol because I was really aching... sure the weather is not helping either.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I have several other bottles of stuff here.... have had some for who knows how long.


So do we, well actually I know how long WE'VE had some of it, given to us by DW's Uncle and Aunt when they moved to the retirement community 20ish years ago. Had one bottle of bourbon that my sister finished off when she was here. I had thought it was from WWII given the neck label apologizing for the cork, metal being needed for the European war. Did some Googling, that bottle was filled during WWI   I guess Uncle Charles got it from his father since he was only about 6 or 7 when the bottle was new. 

I know I have a bottle of Galliano that I originally got when I was in college. Lots of booze, not lots of drinking in the family.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have part of a bottle of amaretto...left from some pound cakes at least 20 yr ago...may have it in some hot choc tonight.  Along with FJ ? 👍


----------



## Baymule

I have some amaretto, it’s good in hot chocolate? Might have to try that. Might make a 3-egg Mama Wall’s eggnog, I don’t need much, but it sure is good.


----------



## Margali

My mom has an excelent reciepe for chocolate amarreto cheesecake, mmm. Not had amaretto in hot cocoa before but I bet it's good.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday afternoon.  I had PT yesterday and had my "regular" guy.... showed him the 2 incisions and the irritation and all... he said that it was a CLEAR case of a severe allergic reaction to the glue that they used to adhere the "zip-line" that held the 2 sides of the incision together.  Both sides are really red, scaly, sore, and not much is helping.  I have been using the Schreibers (sp?) natural spray that @Mini Horses says is so good for healing.... yep, designed for horses. But it has lots of healing stuff, and is supposed to be so good for healing skin.  However, it has aloe and other type stuff, but also has capsacian or some type of pepper extract and it burns..... If I can deal with it on this so terribly red tender skin, it does feel better after it dries.... but I have to take a few very deep breaths and hold them to get past the initial spray on.  It takes next to nothing to get it sprayed though;.... so hoping that it will get better soon.  The incisions are healed... the red sections down each side where the glue had the zip things looks really really bad.   
I have never had such reactions to anything like this on my skin before in my life.   
PT also said that he thinks I am overdoing the exercises and that I could actually be irritating the ham string and soft tissue muscles and ligaments in the right leg to the point of it being worse for it.   He said to not do any of the stretches just some of the bending that does not make it hurt and give it a break for a day or 2.  I go back tomorrow... then next Monday to the Dr for the 1st  post surgery appt.   It will be interesting to see what they say about the  irritated skin.   It hurts to touch it... it is so dry and scaly feeling that about the only real relief is when I am in the shower and softly using the soap that helps to moisturize it. Tried an aloe lotion and that hurt too....it is pretty raw.  

Started out at 24 this morning...up to 44 and it was sunny but cold.  

DS came by last night with some venison;  GF got a couple of does and they cut them up and he brought me tenderloin and hindquarters to work up.  His neighbor, that took me to the first couple of PT appts, helped him cut them up.  They were both fairly small he said and they both had a fair amount of damage in the front shoulders.....I think that between the 3 or 4 hunting there,  they have gotten about 10 total so far.   It will help with fewer next spring to eat everything.   DS said there were over 20 in the field he was cutting a couple days ago.  He told them only does now..... for every one they get there is at least 1-2 less fawns next year.   Saw a deer that got hit right down the road in the last 2 days too.... grrrr.

Not much going on here since I can't really do much.  Get tired of watching movies and knees/legs hurt if I stay in one position too long.  
Definitely have a recliner if you get knee replacement... it would have helped a bit with the ankle too, but at least it didn't hurt so much.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ouch...on the allergic reactions.  Wonder what they use on those strips????   That's rough.   I hope it heals soon.  Not sure if the spray will help but, its good on "hot spots" not what you have, and actual wounds.😔  Maybe Mon they will have a relief for you!

Ok, you get to stop some of the PT for a few days!!   Rest those legs. Won't hurt at this point, just normal walking.    Try to relax.


----------



## Margali

farmerjan said:


> Tuesday afternoon.  I had PT yesterday and had my "regular" guy.... showed him the 2 incisions and the irritation and all... he said that it was a CLEAR case of a severe allergic reaction to the glue that they used to adhere the "zip-line" that held the 2 sides of the incision together.  Both sides are really red, scaly, sore, and not much is helping.





farmerjan said:


> It will be interesting to see what they say about the  irritated skin.   It hurts to touch it... it is so dry and scaly feeling that about the only real relief is when I am in the shower and softly using the soap that helps to moisturize it. Tried an aloe lotion and that hurt too....it is pretty raw.


Did your skin excessively dry out or have allergic histamine reaction? I used the St. Ives Renewing lotion on csection and surgical glue spots that super dried out. For continuing histamine reaction, Benedryl makes a topical gel. That's my goto for mosquito bites because I get large welts. The topical doesn't make me sleepy.

Hope your recovery continues to progress and pain diminishes!


----------



## Baymule

Try Vaseline for the scaly dry spots. Vaseline is very healing and really doesn’t have anything in it that could be an irritant. It’s worth a try, what do you have to lose? 

You are so determined to get better NOW. You have overworked yourself, listen to your PT guy! LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully the Dr will say  when s/he sees the irritation. Glad your PT is so knowledgeable. 



farmerjan said:


> I think that between the 3 or 4 hunting there, they have gotten about 10 total so far.


Must be a lot more deer down there, I think we've got more limits here. From what I can tell no more than 1 buck per year, 4 deer total through all the seasons. And there are permits via lottery for antlerless.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Try Vaseline for the scaly dry spots.


I think castor oil would be a better bet.


----------



## Mini Horses

BRRRRRR this morning!  23 put there this morning!  Worse, only 60 in here....coldest yet an these are like Jan temps.    Sure not liking it.    At least the winds are gone.  Warming overnight.

Now that I've spoken my dismay, let's get on with the day!  Today I have a couple quickie jobs at 3 stores, grocery...so if anything comes to mind that I think I need, I'm there.   Haven't even started the truck in 3 days.   👍.  Winter schedule is here.  I'll fill the tank and get diesel while I'm out, just because.   After today, looks like it's home for two weeks....rain Fri but, about it for consideration.  Guess this is a "could you handle quitting work?" test.   Motivation each day is a challenge.   Too easy to laze around. 🤔


----------



## Baymule

I filled the truck yesterday, $75.01, picked up a penny in the parking lot. LOL Took car to Tyler, filled it up too, it started chugging on the way home. Just freaking great. Was going to take it this weekend, can't make a pickup load, it's going to be raining tomorrow and the car gets better milage. My guess is that it needs a tune up, plugs and the solonoid thing, plus maybe wires. I just really don't need this crap, but at least the car is acting up at home, not in the middle of nowhere. Phooey.

Got cornbread made for the dressing, turkey is in the oven. When that is done, I'll assemble the dressing, then the hashbrown potato casserole.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> filled it up too, it started chugging on the way home. Just freaking great.


I feel your pain.  When DH was in the hospital my truck brakes started making horrible noises.  Had to park it and drive DH's car.  While the car does get better mileage than the truck and it's easier to park in a parking garage - it feels unnatural to me, lol.  I'm a truck gal and am definitely uncomfortable driving something where my butt feels like it's dragging the ground!


----------



## farmerjan

Warmer this morning, 34 early and sun most all day.  Up to 62 but dropping and clouding up now.  DS was supposed to get the hay baled today.  GF was at the barn with him yesterday and he was not interested in talking to me for very long.... I stopped on the way home from PT and the quick stop at the store....had to get cranberry sauce and went by the VA ABC store and got the amaretto.... and they had things to do so I said, okay, I'm going home.   Have not heard from anyone today except a couple of friends.

We lost our power this morning, have no idea why but it was off for several hours.  Sure not great for those that were trying to cook dinner...... But finally it came back on. 

One of my farmers called and wants to come down with some "thanksgiving dinner" tomorrow... so I have been trying to get the living room a little straightened up.  The house is definitely not set up for company yet as there is still so much in packed,  stacked boxes.... but oh well.... They will be able to sit in the LR at least.
Took the chicken out of the freezer and will cook it over the weekend.  Going to get some potatoes peeled and make mashed potatoes again.... Will make stuffing for it too.  And probably green beans since I like them.  Then I will have several meals worth of stuff to just heat up.

I have not been able to find the St Ives replenishing lotion, went to 2 different pharmacies as well as the grocery store section.... but got some "Burt's Bees" calming serum.... expensive but states it is for calming and soothing irritated skin.  It works... the knees are not near as sore and tender feeling.  They are still red, but not feeling like I could cry from just touching them.   Not as "hard or scaly" feeling either.   Finally some relief from the allergic reaction to the adhesive tape and glue from the zip-line that held the wound together.... I was so afraid to use anything that would cause it to hurt or burn worse.  Even the straight aloe gel made them burn....

Going in to make something for supper.... and maybe finish the 1000 pc jigsaw puzzle I have been working on....


----------



## Margali

farmerjan said:


> got some "Burt's Bees" calming serum.... expensive but states it is for calming and soothing irritated skin.  It works... the knees are not near as sore and tender feeling.  They are still red, but not feeling like I could cry from just touching them.   Not as "hard or scaly" feeling either.
> 
> Going in to make something for supper.... and maybe finish the 1000 pc jigsaw puzzle I have been working on....


So glad you found something to help!

I love doing puzzles too. Eventually I will have my craft table setup and I can puzzle again.


----------



## Mini Horses

Puzzles are such fun things.   Glad the Burt's has helped!!  You've had way more than your share of allergic .... Meds, tape, etc.  Almost worse than the actual operation.  And both so unexpected.   Maybe things will get more normal now.  I hope so.

Betcha there were families "put out" with electric snafu.  So many electric stoves!   Weather here decent, we get light rains tomorrow...? Maybe.

I took some bbq ribs and a pumpkin  pie I made to DD, who had fixed a dinner....baked potatoes, a chicken meatloaf and gravy, hot rolls.   DS and DGD made 4 of us having a plate of food.   No fanfare.   Didn't care for that meatloaf!!  Way too bland.  But it's a fav of DGD, so it was made.   All in all, it was "just a meal".    But I do have more ribs and a second nice pie!   It'll be good, pie with morning coffee!  

Now I just wait for whatever tomorrow has to offer.   😁.  That's life, for now.  Wait & see.


----------



## farmerjan

Good Black Friday morning??!!!! It is chilly and WINDY.  Like blowing windy.  Not as cold as I expected... 39 and up to 48 already at 10 a.m..Sun is out.  
Next door will get busy as they have the Christmas trees.  Last year they sold out all that they had and closed a weekend earlier than normal.  Not a big deal for me since it is only for a couple weekends and only during the day.  

Talked to DS for a minute last night.  He had gotten some of the hay baled and was going to finish round baling a couple rows around the outside where all the leaves and all are. Takes him longer because he has to rake it first which I usually do.  He said there was one other field he did not rake and hoped it did not rain much.   I don't think we got much more than a few sprinkles.  

The knees are SOOOO much better from the "calming serum" from Burt's Bees.  I did find the St Ive's renewing lotion on line so ordered some also.  Can't hurt to have it on hand.  I have never had sensitive skin in the past, never been dry or anything... this has been an experience.  Funny thing is I never had any of this with the ankle replacement....but they did regular stitches.  Think if I ever have any other surgery I will definitely make it known that I want regular stitches.... no more adhesives and glues...

Got to move a couple things in the LR and it is a s done as it will be for farmer & wife to stop by this evening.  I plan to bake the chicken and dressing etc., this weekend.  

Still not sleeping very good... it is driving me nuts to not go to sleep and just stay that way until time to get up.  This 2-3 hr naps are not very restful.  Trying to stay up and then just go to bed, and get up in the morning so I am not lazing around.... 

Got my 500 cow herd scheduled for Wednesday... with DS and Geneva.... and the smaller 100 cow herd for Saturday the 4th.  Then see how I do and feel.  Plus the Dr appt coming up on Monday the 29th.  Knees will look so much better after using the BB stuff....almost wish they still looked as bad as they did 3 days ago, but so thankful they don't hurt like they did.  

Found a loaf of pumpkin swirl bread in the freezer.... like cinnamon/raisin swirl type bread;  and took it out when I took out the chicken yesterday.  So had some for breakfast and it was decent.  The grocery store I like to go to, "sharp shopper" is more like a discount type and they get bread in that is getting out of date, and can get some of the higher end Pepperidge and Arnold "artisan" breads that cost like 3-4.00 a loaf for 1.49... so I pick up a few and put them in the freezer for future.   I can always use them for stuffing or bread pudding so definitely worth it.  

Well, lotion on knees is dry so time to finish getting dressed.  Takes a few minutes for it to soak in and dry.... no sense in putting it on then wiping it off on the jeans.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, my farmer and his wife came by and brought me a "Thanksgiving dinner" which was very nice.  She is a nurse and just retired to be able to provide care for her mom who is suffering from several things and has fallen and all.  She kept saying that I was walking good... and he said that I was walking much better than I was before the surgery.  So I guess I am just too impatient and want it to happen yesterday.   
So warmed up half and just ate and will have the other half tomorrow

DS also brought me a plate from his GF's mom's,  today; when he stopped by around noon.  Talked for a bit and he brought me a couple of things to fix;  he caught it on the tractor door and tore a nearly brand new shirt.... I can put a piece of material in the inside and then zig zag stitch it on and be able to salvage it so he can wear it for work. Plus a seam on a pair of pants that is coming out.    Hopefully will get to it in a few days.  Have to see if I have any material to somewhat match color.  
He got the hay that was raked done... and was telling me of several other guys that are cutting now to make the late hay that grew after we started getting the fall rain and it stayed pretty nice so it could grow.  Said the one guy said he has about 70 acres of late cutting he is going to try to make.... we have about 20 more acres he said he might try to cut.  

So I am going to go in and put the 2nd meal on the plate so I can reheat it tomorrow since it is on paper and I do not have a microwave so have to heat it in the oven. 
 It is down to 28 already, real chilly with the wind.   Tomorrow ought to be a little nicer.  Going to sit and work on the puzzle for a bit.  Have about 100+ pieces to finish it but it is the sky and fall leaves on the trees and it is harder than the whole rest of the puzzle.  Got another one with a nice barn and such to do after this.   House is chilly, going to turn up the heat for awhile while I am sitting here.  Then I will turn up the heat in the bedroom and bathroom to take a shower so I don't get a chill.... maybe I will be able to sleep better tonight.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sooooo glad the salve is helping!!!!    Heck of a lesson, that glue & meds!

Next week you have some farms to give you a "test run" for getting back to work.   It'll be a little more than you want, probably, as it's happening....but, maybe you'll be able to sleep after!!!🤷  Being out doing usually helps mentally anyway.

With all this free time I have, I'm looking at budget, needs, wants and lessening time at my job work.   Not quitting but, am sure not working as many hrs as this past year at any job.  I want to work at home more.  We'll see how I feel about that next Spring!!  Farms are hard work, as you know.  How expensive it gets will be key to scheduling.  The job does fund those "want not need" fantasies.😁

I'm waiting on a couple books and like everything, late.   Tracking says should be tomorrow.  We'll see.   I truly wanted to lay in bed and read last night!  Or tonight!🙁. Guess another old magazine.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Mini Horses  I have been rereading so many books 2 and 3 times because they are the handiest box I can find.... Not much fun to watch the TV with movies due to not being able to "recline".  Can deal with one movie and then knees and legs start to really ache and I have to get up and move and then can't last for more than 15-20 minutes before I start to get really stiff and achy... Boy, that is one thing I have really learned..... never had a recliner, and I fully intend to find what I want and spend the money to get it.  There are the 2 at my parents house but I have never sat in mom's, which is smaller than the one they got for dad.... still, it would have been better than nothing right about now.   Oh well, live and learn.

I work on the puzzle a bit then have to get up again.  Still have a bit to go.  S L O W going with the sky, branches and leaves.... Time to give it up and go in the other room.  Maybe get a shower and watch some movie on the computer....

Ordered a couple of movies that I have been wanting, family type, and found them on Ebay with like buy 3 get 1 free, so the costs are like $3 each with shipping.  Also got a few paperbacks with the same type deal.... Have watched a few movies that I had,  and put a few more in the "yard sale pile" that really did nothing for me.

I do hope that the testing will go okay.  I won't make much of anything on the 500 cow herd because of paying my help... although DS 's pay will go on a sheet since we keep a running account of things... he owes me/ I owe him type stuff and then every so often we total it out and then start over.  But it will give me a feeling for testing... Then the farm I am going to do is the farmer that brought me the dinner... and he said how much better I was walking than before so I think it will go okay.  If so, I will try to do a few other "easier" herds and space them out.... there are about 10 that "should be done" in Dec.... so we will see. I have a list and there are a couple that don't require me to set up... might try to get a couple of them done; just have to see how next week goes and how I feel. 
Yep, hoping that it will help me to sleep too, being tired out. 

Knees are aching from being "down" alot so time to get them up and get a rest.  getting colder so I am ready to quit and get warmed up and comfy.


----------



## farmerjan

Talk about getting colder.... 20 this morning.  Coldest morning yet 🥶......

Not the best night for sleeping again... I'm tired of not getting a good night's sleep.  Maybe after next week.  

Supposed to be nice all week.  50's and sun.  DS called and has a couple new calves at the one pasture... the cows had big calves on them and got moved to this place because there was so much grass, they were only like 2-3 months bred back, so he wanted to take advantage of the grass to grow the calves  and then the older calves were supposed to get moved out the first of Oct.... well, they didn't,  and now he has 3 new babies.  So he has got to get the cows moved up in the other field and get the older calves all moved out this week.  Hopefully the cows pretty much weaned the calves off... most of them do when they hit 8-9 months.... He said the babies look good.... 
This has not been a year where things have gotten done like they should.  I didn't get the last 3 big calves off the cows at the nurse cow field and they have all calved again.  The one cow had weaned her calf... the babies look okay but if anyone is still nursing the babies will not be getting what they should.  NEXT YEAR..... at least I should be able to walk to do stuff....he said as soon as he gets these calves off at the big pasture, where the 3 new babies are so far, he will get up to the nurse cow field and get the couple of bigger calves out of there too.  
He is going to cut more hay today since it is nice and supposed to be nice all week.  Wish I could help with the raking but don't think I can get up on the tractor yet.... gonna be cold at nights, 20's and 30's....

There are a pile of cars next door at the Christmas tree lot.... cold but real nice day in the sun to go looking for a tree.  Already up to 40.  

Went yesterday and checked Deb's house to make sure that the power had come back on there from the outage on Thanksgiving morning.  Then went to the dumpster with some bags of garbage and took the car by the shop because the check engine light had come on and I said OMG.... but the computer thing they use said it is an O2 sensor, which is usually pretty minor... checked all the pertinent things on the new engine and everything is fine.  He wants me to bring it back after the trip to the dr if the check engine light comes on and all the other gauges are okay... to run another diagnostic on it.... I just didn't want to run it if there was something wrong with the new engine... or leaking or anything but he said it all checked out fine... 

Got the rest of the needed boxes of bottles for the 500 cow farm delivered yesterday so I breathed a sigh of relief.  I remember when UPS used to be off on the day after Thanksgiving... but now I see UPS and Fed Ex trucks on Saturday and Sunday making deliveries.  I left a message at work to put me back on the regular schedule of box/bottle deliveries now.  I can always stop if I get too many backed up here.... but want to have them if needed.  

Time to get up and moving around again... legs starting to get stiff from just sitting.


----------



## farmerjan

Warmer this morning.  Only down to 33 last night.  Sunny but a pretty strong breeze out there so will be colder than yesterday.  .  
Finished the jigsaw puzzle finally... the sky/tree branches/ leaves were tough.  Got another one. Thomas Kincaide,  but the pieces are much thinner and flimsier,  and so many have rounded edges... don't know if I am going to like it.  Oh well. We'll see.  Going to try to do some little stuff in the kitchen today.... didn't sleep all that good last night either.  This is driving me nuts.  Maybe something to help go to sleep a bit earlier until I get more active?  Never have taken anything to go to sleep so not sure I want to but I have got to get to sleep and stay asleep better.  Now it seems I go to sleep around 2 and then wake up around 4 or 5 and then fall back around 5-6 and wake up again at 9.  Not my normal.  I have tried to go to bed earlier, like at 10 and then I seem to be up every 2 hours until 4 or 5 then finally fall asleep for a 4 hour stretch.   Any suggestions?????


----------



## Mini Horses

I sometimes go to bed, prop up and play solitaire on my tablet.  After maybe 20 min, I feel sleepy, turn it off and usually fall asleep.  Staying that way doesn't always last  7 hrs but.....     Melatonin will also make me sleepy and often sleep longer.  Maybe 6 hrs.

A glass of wine triggers me if I'm not eating but, you don't like the stuff😋.   Sooooo
Maybe outside for several hrs?  That often helps.....weather permitting.

There's also tv.   I think we all get our best catnaps that way.   I suspect the knee/leg aching may awaken you.  Plus your routine is shot and fretting is high, not relaxing. 🤷

Ideas from anyone??


----------



## Baymule

I was going to suggest melatonin. I have some Walmart brand OTC sleeping pills that are Diphenhydramine, 25 mg, which is Benadryl. Don’t use them very often, but they really do work.


----------



## farmerjan

Tried the "benadryl and it did nothing.  Really, nothing.  Stopped the itch on the legs before I got that calming serum from Burt's Bees.... That stuff is WONDERFUL...... have stopped using it and area around incisions is not hardly red, not itching, not hurting, not raw,  what a blessing.  Skin is still "scaly" feeling, but it mostly looks like it is old skin going to peel off eventually.  
Going to get some melatonin to try when I go out tomorrow.   
Stomach is still not 100 % and if I don't eat yogurt it definitely goes off kilter.... really really makes me mad as I used to be able to eat anything.  Now I am getting what I guess is heartburn..... never had to deal with that either..... awful burning type feeling in my throat/chest/stomach area.....

Been having a good sized glass of "alcohol"..... toasted almond..... which is amaretto, kahlua and cream.... or spiking a glass of eggnog in the evening thinking it might relax me enough to fall off into a good sound sleep.... NOPE ..... alcohol used to put me to sleep... The joke was for years that 2 drinks and I'd be out for the night..... I was never a drinker.... tonight I am going to try amaretto in hot cocoa..... Going to watch a movie, then get a shower, have the room real warm and comfy and then turn down the heat, and have a nice big mug of amaretto cocoa and see if that will put me out.  
Got the directions and everything I can think of for the dr appt tomorrow ready to go. 

Ate 1/2 the left over dinner DS bought me.... finished the one the farmer brought me yesterday.   Don't seem to be able to eat alot either.... makes me feel too full.  Maybe that will help me to lose weight down the road too....

Been sitting and playing some solitaire with real cards.   Can only read so many books and watch so many movies.  I am definitely in the market for a recliner though.  Maybe I could sleep better in one of them right now....
One thing I can say that I am thankful for.... after all the initial pain and problems, after I got home and could finally have room to move around in the bed, I have been able to roll over and lay/sleep on my stomach.   That seems to be the best position for me to finally fall asleep .  I have not been able to lay on my stomach since before the ankle replacement because the knees hurt too much being out straight.  Even with the cramps/spasms in the right one, I can stretch out again.... that is such a blessing.  Now  I just have to get rid of some of the flab around the middle....


----------



## Baymule

I wonder if ACV with the mother in it would help with the heartburn. A tablespoon in a glass of water might help. 

Have you taken probiotics to go along with the yogurt?


----------



## Margali

You can buy live culture probiotics as a pill in health food aisle as well. I'm wondering if too much yogurt when you didn't normally eat it is upsetting the acid/pH balance of your stomach. I like yogurt but can only eat the greek style. The normal stuff has an aftertaste and upsets my stomach.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, LOOOONG DAY.... Had the dr appt today for 5 week checkup.  Was a long 4 hr drive up and knees/quad muscles were not happy with the long drive but I managed.  
Physicians asst. saw me today.  First thing she said is that I was brave  to do both at once...and I said that right after I would have told you it was insane to do it, but now I am glad because it is done and I might not have done the 2nd one if it was like this for the first one.......
 They took x-rays and all... She showed me the difference in the previous ones and the new knee parts... how much they straightened up the knees.... I could just about put them together touching, side by side when they did the x-rays which I could not do before.  It is a BIG difference in how straight they are.  She agrees that there might be more stress on the right knee muscles and hamstring with the extra straightening... and thinks that taking a mild muscle relaxer would make PT and exercising easier and better as they get stretched out on the right leg especially.  So, I am going to try them and see.  
She also said that they have had some people with reactions to the glue, and was sorry that it affected me so badly; said she could see that they must have been very raw....and I told her about using the Burt's Bees calming serum...... and I also told her about the horrible experience at the rehab/nursing home... and she apologized for it and that she was very sorry that it happened because they want their patients to have as easy a time as possible because the 1st 2 weeks are the toughest as it is.  I told her I had called the patient advocate after 2 or 3 days in there,  as it was so bad... she said that she would go back and talk to them about it all... 
The x-rays looked real good too as far as the bones look good, no hairline fractures, nothing.  Said the joints were exactly where they should be.  She said that everything looked real good.  Said I can do anything I feel up to except no kneeling on them yet...... keep up the PT..... I go back in about 6 more weeks for a "final" appt with the doctor....

So, I am going to go and do the big farm on Wed aft with DS and Geneva.... I know I cannot do a 4-5 hour test on my own with just one helper like usual... but I am going to try the 110 cow herd on Sat the 4th... no set up or anything... If I get the muscle relaxing prescription tomorrow and try them, that might be the ticket for getting through without hurting too much.... and will also get me "working the joints" a bit more too... like PT on the job????  Then I will see if I can get a few other ones scheduled that are not too taxing.... we'll see how these 2 go this week.  

I was going to stop and get the prescription but I was really tired.  I have to go get milk tomorrow so figure I can do a few errands while I am out.......

I actually got about 5 straight hours sleep last night.  And I never made the hot cocoa after my shower.... don't have any idea what I did different.... hoping it happens again tonight.  I am tired this evening though... going to eat the other 1/2 of the Firehouse sub I got up there for lunch.  Warm it up in the convection oven... steak and cheese with sauteed onions and peppers.  I could only eat 1/2 of their medium sized one.  I don't seem to eat much at a sitting anymore....and it didn't seem to bother me at lunch so I hope this evening will be okay too....

So that is my saga..... 

@Margali ; I used to eat yogurt all the time....but  it could be causing the "heartburn"?  I don't care for greek yogurt so much.  Trying to drink more water too....  I think it is just alot of things to get my system back to normal.  

DS called and he got the cows with the big calves in,  and 2 of the 3 with the new babies.... one wouldn't come in so he got her big calf in and left her and the baby with the other cow/calves there.  He also accidently let out one cow that was supposed to be 2-3 months bred ( due to calve now),  but got her big calf in,  so took the bigger calf  out of there too,  so she will not have any other competition for her milk when she does have a new calf. 

The 2 with the new calves will get tagged and worked and put out with the others that are calving now.  The bigger calves will all get weaned off and put in the barn for a couple weeks... and the cows will get put in another lot.  There are 3 more to calve that were supposed to be 2-3 months bred... and 6 that were supposedly open that need to be preg checked...to find out what their status is..... I will talk to him tomorrow and we can go over the list to make sure he knows which is which.... he said he had a list of who he moved and all.... maybe I can get to walking more and go help do some more here soon.  Just stay out of the way of anyone shoving or pushing me around.....but I can help in the barn maybe soon.... using the head catch from the outside like I used to and will be able to stand much easier... I have found that it no longer hurts to stand like it used to.... and I was doing that up to a week before the surgery... I need to get out and get doing some stuff so I can get back to normal... YES, CAREFULLY.... NOT going to take any chances on messing these knees up after all I went through to get them.....

Time to eat and then relax a bit before I get a shower and see if I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Margali

@farmerjan It was just a thought. If you normally eat yougurt, probably not the heattburn cause. Thought it was worth a comment since I know various brands can cause me and my sister issues.  

Glad leg appointment was a success  Hopefully things continue to heal well.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you got another good nights sleep. Sounds like a very good progress report on your knees. You’ll be not only back to normal soon, but to a new normal that will greatly improve your life.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning.  Dressed and ready to run a couple errands and get my milk on the way home.   Temps not quite as cold, down to 31 last night and up to 50 already.  Mostly sunny.  
Didn't sleep as good, knees ached from being so stiff from long ride up to Dr. appt.  Oh well, took some ibuprofen to take the edge off.  
Last month, I heard something in the upstairs running around.  Figured it was a squirrel as they had gotten in the house/attic area a few times.  So one eve I was in the LR, before the surgery, and heard the mouse traps in the kitchen snap.  I went in and there was a big rat.... must've gotten hit just right by the small mouse trap because it seemed to be seriously hurt, like hit the bridge of it's nose/head....but was not caught.  I managed to get a board and pushed down on the neck/throat and killed it. It was NOT a good feeling to know this ugly thing was actually in the house..... don't know where it got in... BUT, the running around noise has stopped so I guess that is what was up there and not a squirrel.... 
So the other day I noticed the mouse traps had been moved over... they weren't set  but still on the floor next to the fridge where I was setting them.  So, I set one yesterday.  Last night I was in the LR after I got home and then "snap".... and the mouse in the house saga has started again.... Hopefully I can stay ahead of them......getting more of the stuff into the cabinets and organized will help I am sure.  It is just very aggravating.  Being that the house is 100 yrs old, I know there are places that they can sneak in.  I miss the outside barn cats for keeping the populations down that can even come in.  The problem with the several walnut tress is they draw the squirrels and I guess the mice/rats too...
I will keep the mouse traps set and see if I can stop most of the influx.  

Well, time to get going and get the script for the muscle relaxer, and get a few groceries, get my milk on the way home and then come home and maybe see if I can do a little in the kitchen.  I know I will be sore today after all the sitting yesterday.  I have to get all the boxes in the car for tomorrow and everything ready for going to test.  Confirmed with the farm yesterday so it is a go.  
Sun is out and looks nice.  If the wind stays low it will be a decent day.  But they are calling for wind to come out of the west, although it will be warmer for a day or 2.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> miss the outside barn cats for keeping the populations down that can even come in. The problem with the several walnut tress is they draw the squirrels and I guess the mice/rats too...



I can share!!   Mine like it so much they've invited friends and family😲. But haven't seen but one mouse this year!!  It was in the barn, with 2 cats annoyed I interrupted them!  😁.  Worth every penny I spend on their feed.  Yes, fed daily.


----------



## farmerjan

Back from my foray out for errands, prescription pickup and getting the milk from the farm.  Warmed up the 2nd half of the Thanksgiving meal from DS and just finished it.  

The problem with having some barn/outside cats here,  is the road.  There is only the one shed, and they can get in that through several bad/open places in the siding along the bottom..... but no barn and the road is too close and they fly on this road.  Saw 2 dead cats on the road this past week.  I just don't want to have to feel responsible for them getting hit right now.  I fed them at the other place too, but the coyotes would get their share of them and the numbers stayed fairly even over the course of the year... Still I had 2 get killed on the road there.  But here, they would get mowed down.  I think that maybe in the spring I will think about getting a couple but not this winter.  I would like to get some of the stuff sorted through and all,  cleaned off the porch, and get a little more organized.... and be more mobile so I can try to get them to stay more around the back of the house and away from the road.  Plus I would like to get the chickens here, and then with the feed around,  hopefully the cats would be more inclined to not want to cross the road because there would be more temptations for the rodents to be hanging around too....

There was a wild cat here some when I first bought this place and it would go back and forth across the road... I think it came here to get the mice and such... pretty rough looking.... and one day it was dead down the road.  Just not wanting to see one get killed right now.  I'd like to maybe have some hay and stuff here for a couple of calves, and maybe that would be more reason to not roam as much.  I just do not want to get attached right now and then have them get killed.... and I would spend more time out in the garden and with the chickens next year so would have more interaction with them.  

Put the boxes in the back of the car for tomorrow and have to get 2 emptied and bottles put in racks for Saturday.  That gives us a couple of empty boxes to start putting bottles into.... At this farm,  we use the bottles right out of the boxes and then box them in number groups....like to have some space to put them into because you never know what #'s are coming in the barn in each group.... like the 5100's and the 5200's and such... there are alot of newer heifers with numbers in the 6,000...6100 etc.... so when I start to pack them in numerical order, all the 6100's, 6200's,  6400's etc are together and it makes it easier to pack them.  I have to get the aprons and sharpies and everything out of the truck... and get a few drinks and will get a couple of subway sandwiches for us for eating later.  Have to be there at 4 to get the samplers on the milk line, and won't be done til until 9-10 p,m.   so we get hungry by about 6-7 p.m.  I might make some here, I think I have some sliced ham.... have to look. 

Was a bit warmer today, but there was a good breeze this afternoon, so chilly.  We are supposed to have weather like this all the rest of the week and into the weekend.  

I need to do dishes... and looking at maybe doing a load of laundry... I can put the basket in the back of the car and take it around back to the clothesline.... and hang them.  Have to see which day is looking to be the warmest.... no sense in getting chilled...I still feel the cold alot.... Think Friday is supposed to be low 60's......  

Well, going to clean up the LR a bit, maybe do some of the puzzle.  It is going together better than I thought.  Might put a movie on the TV too....


----------



## Baymule

I get mice in the house, there is no keeping them out. I use Just One Bite. They love the stuff and it kills them dead. Works good on rats too.


----------



## Mini Horses

I sure understand the cat/traffic situation!    Luckily I don't have the extent of traffic here that you explain.  Dontcha wonder, what is on the other side that calls to them?   Yep, food, shelter, hunting...all right here!  Being home more is a major reason I dont now have a dog.   I'd buy that stuff Bay suggests....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I use Just One Bite. They love the stuff and it kills them dead. Works good on rats too.


I tried that, it disappeared but the rats didn't. Ramik took them out, doesn't take much.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed noon.  Got the 2 boxes emptied of bottles and ready for the farm on Saturday.  Going out to put the empty boxes in the car and clean out the front seat for DS.  Don't have but a couple of slices of ham, and got a thing in the mail for a free 6" sub if you buy one with the meal... so will get a 12" basically for the price of a 6" meal.  Will just do that and then anything left over will be lunch tomorrow....

Had another mouse this morning, and then reset the trap.  Heard a snap about an hour ago, and there was another one.... so they are reset again.  They really moved in since it is now cold.  I have used the bait poison, but don't want them to go off and die in the house somewhere either.... so for now I will just use the traps.  

Cloudy day today.  37 and up to 51 now.... no wind so not real cold but with the clouds it is chilly.  Had a bowl of cereal for breakfast.  Got a pretty decent nights sleep too... knees are achy but attribute that to the weather too.  I am going to take some stuff now to get them to not ache and then again when we go to the herd....


----------



## farmerjan

Just got home and it was a long but not too terrible afternoon & evening.  I sat and got up and walked around and kept stretching and moving knees.... DS and Geneva did all the samples.  I am tired and didn't do much but hoping that it will translate into a good nights sleep. 
We left here a few minutes early to stop at the subway close to the farm to get another combo since they would only honor one coupon when I got the sub earlier.  Can you believe that the subway;  in the convenience 24 hr store; closed at 3 p.m. due to lack of help????? REALLY.... glad that I got the one and DS and I split it.  Geneva had eaten before she came and had some trail mix type munchies.... said she really didn't want anything... so we finally ate about 7:30-8:00 p.m. They are milking about 525 right now.... alot of new fresh heifers again....  

Got another mouse about 2:30 before I left... reset the traps and came home to 2 DA#@ed mice in the 2 traps this evening.  I haven't seen any signs of mouse droppings or anything anywhere... so have no idea where they have been hiding/going... but that is 5 in less than 24 hours.  Reset traps again... dreading what I will find in the morning.  


Have to set alarm as PT is at 9 in the morning... will go by the hardware store as DS cannot find a certain kind of nail he wants,  at the farm bureau.... then will come home and haul all the boxes in the house and get the samples all packed for UPS shipment in the afternoon.  

We had a few sprinkles for about 10 minutes then it blew over.  Supposed to be in the 60's and sun the next few days.  Might attempt washing some clothes to hang tomorrow and then bring in on Friday afternoon.  We'll see how I feel tomorrow.  

Time to get a good hot shower and go to bed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good you were able to get that big farm done and still feel it wasn't "terrible".   Before you didn't have that feeling...improvement!  🙂.  Have you taken the muscle relaxer?  Help?  I can see where it could. Getting the tightness out can often help with movement, like stretching does.   Hope you get a good sleep tonight!


----------



## Baymule

I know it's a relief to get that big herd done and well done on your part. Maybe you didn't do much, but just being there was a victory.

There are help wanted signs everywhere. Lowes in Lindale has a big banner up, help wanted. I've never seen that the whole time I've lived here. That's the Primo job for retirees and I guess oldsters don't want to be exposed to Covid. 

News is talking about the President's strategy to fight the variant Omicron--take the booster shot! I've already read several articles that say this new variant has so many mutations in it that the jab and the follow up boosters will not be effective against it, but go take the booster anyway? Why, if it's useless? The infusions won't be effective either and neither will the drugs that have been used so far. So as I understand this, the best thing to do is do lots of stretching exercises in order to stay flexible so you can bend over to kiss your butt goodbye. But maybe the new drugs being rushed through the approval process will save us. And don't forget to wear 3-4 masks while driving alone in your car, when you are asleep, or in public. Slather your whole body in hand sanitizer, make it your new hair styling gel, and toss a pinch of salt over your shoulder. At this point, I'm rather cynical about the whole mess.


----------



## Mini Horses

I feel the people who had the jab may have a reduced severity to ANY of the variants, like any flu shot proposes.  It's a personal choice.   This year I switched my medicare plan. With that, they have a welcome/intro personal asking questions...one was whether you had received a C-19 shot.  No.  Then, do you intend to.  No.  On to next of all the do you haves....no, none.   Can't believe all these people getting these calls.🤷

Anyway, I switched because this one has a plan with no RX required.  Choice of doctors, more allowed for vision, dental, less for OTC, still way ample.   I've paid $800   over two yrs for Rx penalty.   Sure was a penalty!!  I haven't had an RX in over 25 yrs!  This one. (Humana vice Anthem BC) gave me a choice!   So, I save $400 in penalty payments AND $50 less charged per month (added back to SSA ck) for basic coverage.   $85 per month less, total, and really no losses for me in coverage.  The co-pays are slightly more, nothing big.   When not sick, it's not even a consideration!  Anyway, I've NEVER had such questions....like, do you ever worry about ability to buy food, or running out...do you get Medicaid, self- help, snap, etc....do you get enough exercise...issues with mobility...any issues to get to Dr appts...More about mental thoughts, memory loss issues, anyone to check on you daily, etc.   WHAT???  Oh, well!     Since it was a recorded call I decided to tell them I didn't have time for all this type of interview as I was busy every day to feed and handle 30 head of livestock, repair fences, stock feed and hay, mow pastures....and work a job 20-40 hrs a week!  Hoped this was only one I had to endure.  And don't call me to set a video Dr visit, another waste of time -- I'd call them if I needed one.  🤣  Doubt she was ready for that.

So....on to another day in the life of OLD....geesh, I ain't dead yet!   I  know you two can enjoy this type crap coming from people less than half our age!   Hey, it's her job!  🙃


----------



## farmerjan

I got a bunch of those type questions with the dr's office,  in baltimore,  that did my knee replacements.  I took the questionaire up to the desk and asked the girl and she looked at me like"you are an old person, we expect you to have this and that problem"..... I finally said, no I don't have any problems except to be able to walk comfortably out in the pasture with the cattle...that is why I want to have the knees done.  And if I am concerned about my food supply, I will grow more in the garden and put more up the next year so I have enough to eat.   But they think after you hit like 60, you start a slow mental decline and that the physical is long gone too.... Sadly, there are people who are not able to function; but many of them weren't functioning on what those of us independent and self-sufficient people on here, consider functioning with a "full deck"....
I am very glad that the Medicare plan is working for you.  I am equally thankful I have the one I have which definitely costs a little more... and only a flat $300 deductible for the year.... and all the PT is paid for too.... as it is the right one for me knowing that I was going to need this work done.  The bill from the hospital came and it was over 27,000.00
for about 36 hours in the hospital, operating room, and all that goes along with it.... 3,000 for the semi private room, that I was in for less than 24 hrs total, 9500.00 for the operating room for about 3 hours,  over 10,000 for medical and surgical supplies... that's the 2 knee replacement joints I guess........ it goes on.  I won't pay a penny of it....

Only down to 42 last night... up to the mid 60's today.  I went to PT and she worked on my ham string and all those muscles.  Going to try the heat on it before I do exercises at home..... and see if I can get them to loosen up a little more.  Feels better this afternoon.... 
Sun is out,  and I have to go in and pack the samples.  Put a load of clothes in the washer and will try to get them hung.  Would like to do another load too so I can take advantage of the warmer weather.  It is pretty breezy but it is warmer today than it has been.  
Gotta get samples done.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wowser on the bill.  But, like you said...paid.  I'd prob have to pay out $1-2K of that on this plan...so, still ok for me.  Plus meds 😁.  It's great to have a selection so each can direct their needs to best payer.   It's all a racket of sorts.   That room charge is cringe worthy and obscene!   In 13 yrs of medicare I've never had a claim...so the vision, dental and OTC is a bonus for me -- finally got something for my $$$.  🤗👍🎉🎉.  I enjoy the FREE dentist!  FREE glasses!    But, I'm low maintenance.  😎🤑


----------



## Baymule

I have a supplement to Medicare, it will pick up what Medicare wont pay. BJ had the same thing. He had a triple bypass, knee replacement, shoulder replacement, hip replacement and the therapy that followed each operation. He had prostate surgery and cataract eye surgery. The only time we ever paid anything out of pocket was $45 for a follow up visit on his eye surgery. He didn't have a drug plan, but with a fist full of discount cards, even that wasn't a problem. 

All I want out of this deal is a new knee and it looks like the other knee won't be far behind.


----------



## farmerjan

If you do a more comprehensive plan, knowing you are going to have a replacement etc., you can always switch to a different less comprehensive plan later with no problems.  But if you start with something like the "advatage" plans, the chance of you switching to a more comprehensive plan is less and the price will be way through the roof.  @Mini Horses  switched because she never used hers and it was a good move for her because it is unlikely she will be needing the kind of work I have had done..... So my doing it this way, was the best way.  

Well,  I think it was a get together deal because nothing in the traps all day... so they all must have come in and could not bypass the peanut butter on the trap.... all the pb is still on the traps.  I am not sorry... hope that it was one fell swoop kinda thing.  

Went and got DS  from the hay field where he raked hay until too dark to see.  Then took him back to the tractor with the round baler, and he took that up to the field and then brought him back to his truck.  Unfortunately his boss is off tomorrow so he won't be able to leave early and there is not even an hour between 4:30 and dark in the evening... but he might be able to bale some of what he raked or finish raking the one field.  He has another place he plans to sq bale... supposed to be nice Friday and Saturday... then cloudy on Sunday with possible moisture coming in for Monday.  
Just ate a big bowl of green beans, not real hungry.  Starting to ache after the PT, I am going to take a muscle relaxer tonight and then a hot shower and maybe will be able to go to sleep.  Did not sleep very good last night again.... GRRR.

Got one load of clothes done and will do a second load so I can hang them in the nice weather the next 2 days.  

@Baymule , that was one he// of a deal on the stuff you got..... DS said post prices have gone out of sight and they are hard to come by here.... The cost of having fence built here is up around $6.00 a ft now... from about 3.75 to 4.00 less than 2 years ago... Going to cost a small fortune to get this place fenced..... .


----------



## Baymule

I hope you can get some rest tonight. 

16’ gates when we fenced this place 6 years ago were $169. Now they are $300! Posts are insanely high. I knew stuff went up, but had no idea how high things are.


----------



## farmerjan

Had an okay night for about half of it, then woke up and not very good the rest.  Aggravating... 

37 this morning and not as sunny as they said it was going to be.  Thought we would have a nice day today and partly cloudy tomorrow.  DS didn't get the hay raked yesterday and has been fiddle farting around waiting on GF to come up to the tree farm next door to get the Christmas tree so not getting much done.  I am not saying much as I am just tired of her and her daughter always making these plans and then always being late for stuff and things not getting done like they should. It is his sq bales and his loss of money if they don't get baled like they should. 

Fencing has gone through the roof.  I am looking at some electric netting to maybe get some of this temporarily fenced;  and then be able to use it for dividing in the future.  There is a bunch of grass that should be getting eaten here. 

Going to go hang some more clothes, and then will bring in the stuff I hung yesterday.  These are delicate fabrics so ought to dry fairly quickly I hope.  Yesterday's was jeans and stuff and they ought to be dry; it was nice yesterday.  There's not alot so I might just hang these in the house instead.  That is probably a better plan.  

We are very dry, some drought conditions on the maps now, so hoping that we do get the rain they are calling for the middle of the week.  

Going to try testing that farm this afternoon too....hoping it will go okay.  

Hope that @Baymule and @Devonviolet  have a good time and good visit at the auction today.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I have used the bait poison, but don't want them to go off and die in the house somewhere either.... so for now I will just use the traps.


I can see that in the house! I was using rat traps in the barn .... until they got wise and avoided them. Nothing like seeing rats on the game camera running right past the baited traps. 



farmerjan said:


> Can you believe that the subway; in the convenience 24 hr store; closed at 3 p.m. due to lack of help?????


I can. Lots of unfilled positions everywhere!



Mini Horses said:


> I've paid $800 over two yrs for Rx penalty.


Ouch. 



farmerjan said:


> But if you start with something like the "advantage" plans, the chance of you switching to a more comprehensive plan is less and the price will be way through the roof.


Can you explain why that is? It is all very confusing. I went with the Vermont Blue Cross Advantage plan, costs exactly $0/month and covers drugs, dental & vision (at least to some extent). I don't have any issues at the moment that would require a more expensive plan.


----------



## farmerjan

I am not sure of all the reasons for the different plans and the switching.  My ins lady at work, who I consulted in depth about medicare plans before I took it, said that they go by some of your current health records when they first sign you up... I had no major claims or problems or health problems... like diabetes or high blood pressure or anything chronic... so I got a good rate on a supplemental policy.  But I knew I was looking at replacements, so she said that is the way I should go.  She said that if I went with the advantage plan, the co-pays, and the deductibles would be higher. and that I would pay out several thousands for the replacements.  She told me there is a lot of fine print that people don't realize and that if they develop problems, it can get costly.  For people that never have any problems, then they work great.
But if you develop problems down the road, the cost of a different plan, and the cost of the supplemental ins will be very high because then you are higher risk... and that many times they either will not allow you to switch, or the cost will be so high you cannot afford to switch.  I would rather pay the monthly payment of my supplemental ins which is about $115, and it covers EVERYTHING over my $300 deductible for the year.  Except my drug plan that I have, and it covers quite a bit although I have a minimal plan because I do not need to take much except like for the surgery required drugs and such.  If I had to take anything, like blood pressure meds or something, I would have gone with a different type of drug plan coverage.
Just the hospital cost of 27,000 makes my $115/month cost well worth it.  It will take years of the supplement cost to pay back for that.  And there are no restrictions for any doctor, specialist or anything and I do not need any referrals or anything. 
But other than what she advised me, I could not even begin to tell you how to navigate it as it is SOOOO confusing and complicated.  I may be paying more than I need to in the future... but it is worth it to me to not have to budget for any other medical expenses.  If it was 200/mo it would only be 2400/yr and to me that is worth having everything paid for with no co-pays or anything.  And it does go up... I started out paying 87/mo. then 105/mo. and now up to 115/mo.   It will probably continue to go up but it covers so much completely, it is still worth it to me.  There may come a time when it is not cost efficient but right now it is.


----------



## Baymule

BJ was on an AARP traditional supplement through United Healthcare. It started out under a hundred dollars. He had a lot of surgeries and we never paid out anything. It was up to just under $300 per month, but still so worth it. 

And yes, had fun at the auction today with @Devonviolet and her husband. I recognized mine when they went through. Out of all the white sheep, I knew mine. LOL

Saw a real pretty blue roan snowcap Appaloosa go for $650. Tempting but just not now.  Never register a buyers card!!! No!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning.  Partly cloudy again today.  I didn't get the clothes in yesterday but will get them in today.  Not supposed to get any rain until maybe tonight and we are on the fringe of the possibility.  Tues-Wed is our best hope for some real rain.  And the models are showing that there might be some cold air and maybe a "wintery mix" ???? 

So, I am trying to get myself up and going.  Testing went okay.  2 hours was about my limit but no problems.  I got tired towards the end.  We went to the house and I did the computer work and refused the offer for supper as I wanted to come home before I got too wrung out.  But of course, I couldn't get a decent nights sleep... up every couple hours.  This is driving me nuts and this morning I have a headache. 

So, I am going to sit and look at the herds and see if there is one or 2 more that I can do in the next week that don't require too much more work than this one.  There is the one that requires set up but they milk pretty fast and the parlor is no bigger than the one I was in yesterday... I could just get there an hour or so earlier and take my time to set up...... I'm going to think about each one.   I can drop the meters off for the farm that does their own and get themout of the way maybe this week. 

Nothing else much new.  Going to bring the samples in the house and get them packed to go out UPS tomorrow.  Need to go take something for the headache since it has been bothering me since about 6 or so.  Thought maybe if I dozed off again it would go,  but NOPE..... Going in to see about making some breakfast.   Then go out and see about getting the clothes in.


----------



## Baymule

Smart move on your part-do the easy  ones. Then you can slowly ease back into work. Hope your headache goes away.


----------



## Mini Horses

2X @Baymule ....  IMO you're doing great!   You want instant -- I know 😁.  But think about it.  They cut you, ripped out and put back....that alone takes time to heal.  Then, you're using what's only partly healed!   Yes, take your time.   When you rode, you wouldn't expect a lamed horse to be at FULL USE in a few days, or weeks, so respect yourself the same way.  Ease into it.  Then, sorry, but not being 25 now slows down healing. 😂

Headache??  Probably tension.  Take an aspirin, relax and rub your temples.  💓


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, I am guilty of wanting instant----with these knees. 
And we are not going to talk about the "age" factor....

So today I am sore and achy.... but not too much more so than any other day.  A little more in the quads across the front and top of the legs. Probably from getting up and down from my "cane seat" in the parlor yesterday in between groups of cows. 
The headache finally went away.  I did hang the clothes that I didn't get done yesterday, and then later this afternoon I took them all in.  The delicate fabrics were a little damp so are spread around in the LR for the evening...you can smell the little bit of dampness in the air, nice to have the extra moisture in the air...... the others were dry so in the house in the basket... Got the samples in the house to pack into the shipping boxes.

DS called me and I went to take him back to the tractor and round baler after he came up with the truck and sq baler and a packed to the top, wagon full of sq bales.  All the hay that was on the ground is baled.  He is talking that he might get one more 9 acre field cut but now they are calling for some possible snow/wintry mix mid week... and he said these last couple of fields made more than he expected so that he may or may not get to the other one.  And the GF is having the lumpectomy or what ever surgery in 10 days so then she will be unable to do anything as far as lifting etc and will have to undergo 30 days of radiation he said... So I think that the hay is done.  We will have to see about getting some of these cows moved home from pastures too.... He said he is going to move one group to the final field in rotation at the one place either tomorrow or Tuesday and they will be ready to come home by the weekend.

Have seen or heard any more mice.  I guess they had just moved in and I got the bunch.  Traps have been set and nothing has touched the peanut butter on them.  Boy I hope that's the whole group.  I am sure there will be more over the winter but glad to have stopped that many all at once. 

Saw another cat crossing from my side to the other side of the road yesterday... it ran when it saw me so I doubt it is very friendly.  But if it comes over some maybe it will help to keep the population down some.

Christmas tree lot next door is done for the year.  They were open 3 days.  Sat/Sun and Sat.  It is a small operation, but the place was packed and they can only sell so many each year of certain sizes or they won't have any for the next year.  He did tell me last year they were having trouble getting enough seedlings to replant with too. 

I am going to go in and get a shower and settle in and watch a movie I think.  I have been cold all day, probably the dampness seeping into these "old bones".... .
 Then maybe do some cooking the next few days that are supposed to be cold and all.  I am thinking I will get a chicken stuffed since I never took it out for Thanksgiving.... and then maybe put some sort of a stew or something in the slow cooker for a few meals too.  Warm up the house and all kind of meals.  Really not wanting to think about going out to test much either.... this colder weather has me thinking staying in the house.


----------



## Ridgetop

I am so sorry to hear that you are having so much pain from the knee replacements.  Particularly since you were expecting such good results.   Some people say they have instant relief after the surgery.  I guess it depends on exactly what the problems were.  If the ligaments and tendons are needing to be stretched out more, it makes sense that there would be more pain than just the healing of the incisions.  I spent several days on my feet all day shopping with DD1, then cleaning, cooking, and finally putting up the Christmas tree with all the up and down that entailed.  My knee was really hurting and I had just about decided to have the darn replacement but after hearing all you have gone through I might have second thoughts about it.  I am supposed to get some sort of injections (not steroids) that are supposed to cushion and relieve the pain.  I will try them first.

About Dilautid (sp?) - my cousin had that pain reliever in the hospital one time and it caused her to have hallucinations!  

Try taking the muscle relaxers right before bedtime with Ibruprofen to see if you can sleep. It could also be stress over healing that is causing you not to sleep, along with worrying about getting back to work, not being able to help DS, etc.  Stress is a funny thing, and without knowing that we are even stressing over anything it can cause us to lose sleep, cause pain that isn't there, and also stomach issues.  Also consider post surgery depression - which would be natural since you are having so much pain with your knee replacement surgeries when you expected to feel better right away.  Depression can also cause sleeplessness.

Hopefully you will start feeling better soon and the pain will diminish.  Once you are healed up and able to get around more, you will start to feel better.  For an active woman like you are being house bound, not to mention bed bound, was torture.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday.  It started out kinda nice with some sun;  contrary to what they had been saying.  But it is now cloudy and looking like it will stay that way with some moisture coming in later.  There is a cold front behind it, and then more moisture coming in for Tues/Wed.....possibly in the form of some wintery mix.  

@Ridgetop ,  I haven't meant to be so negative about the replacements.... I think that the horrible experience with the rehab really did a number on me.... The tendons and ligaments and the ham string have been tough.  It does seem that due to the extra straightening has put more strain on it as they have to stretch out more than the left leg.  That one is just sore and achy like when you do more exercise than normal.  
I have several friends that talked about how good their replacements went... and even my PT said that I ought to do really good after having the surgery because the knees were really really bad.  And since everyone keeps telling me NOW,  how good I am doing after having both done, I have realized that I just expected instant "fixed" status.... and every one that sees me out and walking says how much better I am walking than I was.  So it is more my impatience with it not being instantly fixed and working with no pain like I did have after the ankle.  
The tightness in the right one is going to have to be worked through and it is going to take time to get it stretched out. My DS said that it was alot more "bowed" than the left and that they really straightened it and so it is really pulling on "shortened" tendons, ligaments, ham string, muscles....etc.  
It is just frustrating. 

So I am trying to have a more positive outlook.... and grit my teeth when it starts to cramp.  The Theraworx magnesium foam muscle and spasm relief does help.  I am not seeing any real difference with the muscle relaxer they gave me.  
Most of my not sleeping is probably because I am not physically tired like I used to be.  I never had any trouble sleeping when I was doing actual physical work.   I am trying to not worry about the farm stuff, DS doesn't seem to think that he has any big concerns or he would be putting more effort into getting things done instead of catering to her so much all the time.  I have just decided to do what I can, that there are things that aren't getting done all around, this year in general, and next year is a new year to start over. 

Just looked at the weather and after the possible precip the middle of the week, we are in for a warm up again into the 60's;  so maybe I will see if I can get on the mower and do some mowing and leaf collecting with the sweeper I got last year.

 I am going to try the muscle relaxer tomorrow about an hour before PT and see if I have any type of  reactions like drowsiness or anything.  Sure doesn't seem to help me sleep.... I have never had much luck with pills and stuff... most don't get the desired response that they are supposed to;  the pain killers and such.  I tell the doctors that it is like taking M&M's and they look at me like I am nuts.... 

Had 2 farmers call and leave me messages. So time to get my schedule out and see if I can get a few put in.  Both are not too hard, one requires set up but the other does not.  I am hoping that I can get them done, maybe one this week and then the other next week... plus the owner sampler one that I could drop off the stuff and then pick it up next week.... Time to get back into the groove....

Ate a sandwich for lunch and going to get the samples packed and then get on the phone to the farmers.... guess the "vacation" is over  .


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to quit for the night.  Just had a cup of hot cocoa, plain, nothing "extra".... It is cold and blustery outside.  The wind is blowing like all get out tonight.  Sounds like it is going to blow the house away.....We got a few sprinkles earlier... then the wind picked up and it is colder....it will get below freezing tonight as it is already down to 36 from a high of 64 today.  Cold only supposed to last 2-3 days then warm back up some. 

Finished the 2nd jigsaw puzzle that I thought was going to be harder but it wasn't.  

I was reading @Alaskan 's journal.... I am SOOOO THANKFUL we are not seeing any snow like that.  One year we had nearly 2 ft and we had to run panels out the driveway to the road to get cattle out of one pasture because it was only calling for some flurries.... and then when we got that there was no way to get in and out there to feed so they were pretty happy to get moved but it was a real job.  That's why I hate leaving them out to pasture this late in the year....
I feel for them getting the skid loader off the road and into the creek.... I am not sure that the snow blower is going to work so good for them if they keep getting snow that deep all at once.... 

PT tomorrow.... leg is tight tonight so a hot shower will help.....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> I feel for them getting the skid loader off the road and into the creek.... I am not sure that the snow blower is going to work so good for them if they keep getting snow that deep all at once....


Yes,  yes... so agree.

 

Just couldn't find a reasonably priced plow truck.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold start to the day.  25 this morning, warming up to the mid 40's they say.  No wind at least.  

Getting ready to get going;  have PT at noon.  Slept halfway decent last night.  Got 2 phone calls out to farmers to see about possibly testing.... gotta get back into the routine.  Not sure I want to especially with the colder weather.  Got to find my insulated overalls so I can keep the knees warm.....

Need to fold and put the clothes away that I brought in.  Time to start getting things straightened out now that I can move around more.  Took enough bread heels and stuff out of the freezer for making the stuffing.  Then I can put it in the oven and enjoy the added warmth in the house.  

Hope @Alaskan can get the snow blower going and get opened up before they get any more snow....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> It is just frustrating.


Yes, but you are getting through it! A few months from now and you'll have forgotten all about the rehab pains.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, I just hope the rehab pains become a distant memory.  

Cold and partly cloudy.  33 earlier and only up to low 40's now.  Had a few snow flurries that didn't amount to anything and the clouds have parted some with some sun peeking through but not very warming out there.

  I am going to get the stuffing in the chicken and in the oven shortly.  Trying to think of anything else to take advantage of the baking time. 

Going to do up dishes then tackle another box.  I am trying to decide which pull out thing to put in which cabinet... the carpenter that did these custom cabinets for the previous owner did not make the doors the standard size and 2 of them are about 1/2 to 1 inch too narrow for these standard size pull out sliders.  I might be better off just doing all new cabinets..... it's a thought.  Just aggravated with nothing really fitting.  Plus I cannot get down on my knees to do anything in the cabinets yet.... they said no kneeling.... and I am not going to try it.  So I will just go through things and try to get some things into the upper cabinets and other stuff put more together/organized so that they can go together into other cabinets once I get the slider things in the ones that will fit. 

Not much else going on.  No farms scheduled yet but did talk to one farmer and he wants to wait for next week....another one called out of the blue but they needed help with their computer program so I talked them through an update and then helped them to get a few things entered that they were having trouble with.  Would have liked to get them done this week... they are down to 60 cows and not far from selling out... but all registered so trying to keep the records up to date as it helps when selling with pedigrees etc.  That's the farm that is 125 miles one way....more driving time than in the barn time now.  It is only a matter of a few more months for them I am sure.   Going to call another one a bit later on this afternoon.  

Time to get up and get something done.


----------



## Mini Horses

We've had same up and down temps, more coming.   I can deal with ours but, sure not the snow and cold others are getting!     just takes several type clothing at the ready.  Glad you got somewhat decent sleep.

I'm trying to adjust to so much "time off".  Very strange feeling.   😁


----------



## Ridgetop

Hopefully you will recover faster as the pain recedes and you can be on them more.  You were really brave to do both at once.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop.......brave or stupid...... but I am glad to not have to go through this a second time.... and they are getting a little bit more "moveable".... at least standing on them is not painful like it used to be.  They get tired still, but I guess that is to be expected.  Surgery does work on your whole system and body so you can recover....It wears me out and I do ache after PT.   

Had another farm call me to see if I am back to testing.... ouch. Got to see what I can do next week and still not overdue it.  Have not heard back from the one farm yet...but I am going to try to schedule the others at this point. Hope I will be up to it. Wish I could have gotten one to test tomorrow, but no takers.  

Was another cold, cloudy day.  25 early,  up to 40.  No precipitation but it is supposed to warm up for Saturday and 60% chance of rain.   We do need some moisture.  Warmer would be better if it is going to rain. 

Nothing much going on.  Glad it is quiet.  
Got propane today..... HOLY COW..... nearly 80 gallons 2.99/gallon.  Paid 2.09 I think back when they filled it 4 months ago....
Gas came down to 3.14/gal yesterday.... still see most at 3.25 and 3.29.  

Have a list of errands to do so maybe tomorrow will be the day I go do some things.  I didn't feel up to it today after PT.....and it was too cold to be out doing stuff.  I did go by the farm and get milk on my way home.  I want to make some pudding and I make the cooking kind, not instant.  Plus I am going to make some mashed potatoes to go with the chicken I roasted.  I took broccoli out of the freezer the other day and made enough for 2 meals so I only have to heat it up again.


----------



## Baymule

Real cooked pudding! Chocolate? I haven’t made that in a loooong time. Sure beats the heck out of the crap in a box. 

I’m glad you are improving, it will just keep getting better. Try to go a little easy on yourself. Yeah, right. Like you are really going to go easy. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Friday afternoon.  It started out cloudy, 33.  Stayed cloudy all day and this afternoon we got some showers/lt rain.   I went to the bank and then went to Walmart because it was right there.  I needed a heating pad because I cannot put the heat on this knee I want.  I do not have a microwave so can't heat the "paks" that I have for the freezer.... they are for either heat or cold.  While there I did a few other things.  Got some material to fix a 3 corner tear that DS put in one of his nearly brand new flannel shirts.  Caught it on the tractor door as he was getting out of the cab....  he brought it to me to see if I can fix it and a pair of pants that need a seam resewn.  Plus 2 shirts that the button holes are too big and the buttons always pop out.... so I fixed both of those shirts and will maybe get the pants and other shirt worked on this weekend.  

So, I came home, got some of the chicken back in the oven to reheat for supper and some broccoli.  Put some things in the freezer.  I got 12 lg. cans of frozen lemonade for ice tea since I had so much trouble finding them this summer;  so getting a "stash" in the freezer to stay ahead.    I want to go to the discount store, Smart Shopper, for some other groceries... maybe next week.  Their ice cream prices are better and they have alot of stuff you can buy in bulk... but the crappy weather  just convinced me to come on home and do it another day. 

Talked to a farmer today and she said she wasn't really pushing to test but had called to see how I was doing.  But they are selling some cows next week and I said that if I got a little help with set up, I could do it tomorrow so she would have some current milk records and she said that it would be great and that they would help any way I needed.  The nice thing there is you walk right into the parlor, no steps to go down into the "pit" like many parlors.  Their cow numbers are down to about 140 from 160, and they will help set up and pull the meters and load in the car afterwards... so it will work out pretty good.  Plus with her in the parlor, the cow numbers will be right because some of the cows don't have numbers... most are registered and have names.....and she knows the cows.   So I will stop at the farm where I get my milk too and get his info and samples for his cows as they get run through with this farm. It will be a long day, but getting me back into the work  routine.  

So, that is what my day consisted of.  Tomorrow we are supposed to warm up and rain in the afternoon.... good day to be in the barn and I can "recuperate" on Sunday.....

Called the dr office and got my appt time changed for my appt in January.  9 a.m. does not work when you have to fight rush hour traffic to get there. So have to be there at noon which is great;  same day no less.  I have heard that the dr is often late but I can deal with that.  Better to not have to try to drive 4 hrs... leaving at 4 a.m. and getting into the traffic there when everyone is going to work, and possibly getting there late and starting off the morning on the wrong foot.  I can leave at 7, take my time and if I get there early,  have a good book to read, and  if he does get held up, no big deal.  

Going to go in and see about getting some things rearranged so I can get the sewing machine out and see about fixing these clothes for DS.  I am going to get the bottles into the trays for tomorrow's testing, then will get the meters and hoses into the car in the morning.  I have to change all the brackets on the meters for this farm, so will do them as I load them in the car so they are done.  Hopefully it will be warmer like they say.  Knees are feeling the dampness though... going to take something so they don't get to hurting too much.  I did a few of the exercises this morning although I was aching from yesterday.  Tomorrow I will get quite a bit of "exercise" on them so will not do much in the morning.


----------



## Mike CHS

Are you starting to see any big changes as far as recovering or is it too soon?


----------



## Mini Horses

Testing that farm, with their help, sounds doable.  You'll be tired and achy, as expected...but, it will help you - believe it or not.   Your muscle, ligaments, etc, are being retrained.  Some are being used that haven't much in years...accommodation during the bad knees going wonky.   So long as you don't overdo in next few months, progress is happening.   This time next year it will all be just a shaky memory. 🤗

I find heat helps if I have sore muscles, as well as gentle stretching....esp the back.  Hope your sleeping better now.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday night.  Left around noon after loading all the meters and hoses I needed and the sample bottles.  Stopped at the farm I get milk from and got his 5 samples and info on his cows and then went to the farm I was testing.  Got there a little early and it took about 15 minutes longer for me to carry in and set up the meters than normal so not a big deal.  Testing/milking went good and I didn't have any problems keeping up or anything.  Knees didn't hurt to stand.  The muscles are a little sore... like when you do more than normal and so you get achy muscles from extra activity.  But no spasms, no problems.  Guess this was the test.  6 1/2 weeks from surgery.  So I think I am ready to get back as long as I don't try to do too many days in a row.  They helped me carry meters and all out to the car but I had already unhooked everything in the parlor. 

I think it is the "tipping point"  @Mike CHS ... seeing alot more stamina and I can do things without the pain and cramping that I had 2 weeks ago.  Also, walking more without the cane is giving me alot better balance....Just needed to hit that point I guess.  Still some tightness but the heat and Theraworx magnesium foam for muscle cramps and spasms has really helped.  Plus taking 2 ibuprofen and 1 tylenol together about 1 hour before testing seems to catch it ahead of the game.  Using the 2 together seems to have a synergistic effect too.  The one lady PT I have seen the last couple times said she has been reading that it may be more beneficial than just taking one or the other... so I tried it.  I don't take much at home anymore either... just when I am going to be out and "pushing" the limit some. Not saying I won't have "bad days" but hope they are a thing of the past for the most part. 

I kinda have liked to not "have to" go anywhere.   But it will help to have the work income again....Got the propane tank filled the other day....$2.99/gallon..... HOLY COW..... I am going to see about getting a bigger tank this spring/summer and be able to get it filled at lower summer rates.... if it gets any better this next year....

My farm that is 125 miles away called on my way home and wants to test on Wednesday... so I will do them. Have to take the meters to the owner sampler farm on Monday and hope to do the farm up the road from them on Tuesday.  It is another double 8 so 16 meters to set up.  That is where Geneva has gone back to work full time... But after todays' herd, (double 8 also) I think I will be good to go.  Meters to set up, and I will have to go into the barn and down 4 steps into the parlor to set up... but not the end of the world.  I will go early, set up, take a little break before the milking time so I don't push it too hard.  The hardest will be after milking and all is done, to take everything out when I am more tired.... but I will do it.

There is one more that wants to test next week but no set up there... I am thinking Thursday.  Wed herd will be easy, more driving there and back than anything; because they are down to 60 cows...

It got very WINDY this afternoon and some rain came through.   Talked to DS and reminded him about the 2 beef to go tomorrow, and he said he was out on calls for work.....trees down on the roads he had to go cut up.  We are supposed to have more wind with possible gusts up to 40-50 mph so he is expecting he will be out again tonight.  I don't think we got very much rain but will check the gauge in the morning.  We had less than .05 from yesterday's showers. 

Warmed up some of the chicken and stuffing and had some cranberry sauce with it.  Going to go in and take a good hot shower in a little bit.   I will bring the samples in tomorrow and get them packed to go out Monday when I go to PT;  and get the bottles ready for the other farm to drop off with the meters after PT.  
I put my spider plants out on the back deck to get a good rain watering and am going to bring them in as the temp is dropping now into the upper 40's.  They don't get as much sun in the house so I like to try to get them out there in the sun when the temp isn't too low... and with the warmth today, the rain would do them some good;  even though they didn't get any sun. 

Prayers to the ones in the areas that the tornadoes hit... my heart goes out to  all that lost property and the ones that lost family members.  It is such a horrible mess for them.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I think it is the "tipping point" @Mike CHS ... seeing alot more stamina and I can do things without the pain and cramping that I had 2 weeks ago. Also, walking more without the cane is giving me alot better balance....Just needed to hit that point I guess. Still some tightness but the heat and Theraworx magnesium foam for muscle cramps and spasms has really helped. Plus taking 2 ibuprofen and 1 tylenol together about 1 hour before testing seems to catch it ahead of the game



Woohoo!!!!   I know this is what you needed to have....a successful test.   In another six weeks you'll be chasing cows at a run.  🤣  🎉🎊👏👍🎉


----------



## farmerjan

Good cold morning....it got down to 29 and the wind finally laid down too.  BIG change from upper 60's yesterday.  The sun is out and is supposed to warm up to the 40's.  Crazy swings.  

Yes, testing went pretty good yesterday and I felt better about getting out and doing it..... but this morning my muscles are telling me that I did more than I have been doing !!!!!  Right knee too... oh well, that is probably going to be the norm for a bit I am sure.  

Good thing I brought in the spider plants last night or they would be frozen.  I will go out and get the samples out of the car in a bit and bring them in to pack. 

Ate an english muffin and had some eggnog(not doctored) for a breakfast teaser; but I will be hungry in an hour so might eat a bowl of hot cereal in a bit.  Not going to knock myself out today with the cold.  I never did get on the mower with the lawn sweeper as I was thinking.  But now the forecast is for warming again this week into the 60's and mostly sun until the end of the week so maybe later on this week.  We'll see.  Would kind of like to get the lawn cleaned up some.  I am going to have some testing several days though, so we will see.  Don't guess it will be the end of the world if it doesn't get mowed again. 

Got a small single mouse in the trap.  Hope that not too many come in but that is sure better than the 6 in 2 days.... 

My little infared heater in the bedroom quit.  I had cleaned off the screen in the back the other day, like you are supposed to, so it runs better as it pulls in the air, and it seemed to be working fine.  Then came home and all the lights were off... and so I turned it off with the back switch, left it for a little while, then turned it back on and the back switch light came on but nothing in the front.  Had it a couple of years so I guess I can't complain.  Some of them you can get a new heating element, but they are real expensive...this was not a real expensive one so I guess I will just replace it.  The radiator type ones with the "oil" in them are nice but they take a long time to warm up and cool down and this little infared one will warm a room in 10-15 minutes easily.  I like the radiator one for the DR where I don't keep it too high but it keeps the chill off and then the kitchen doesn't get so cold either.  

Think I want a nice hot bowl of oatmeal.... then maybe do dishes and go from there.


----------



## Baymule

You had your tipping point and now you really are on the upswing. It will continue to get better from here. Just being able to live life without all the pain from bad knees is a blessing. I’m so happy for you.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I am going to see about getting a bigger tank this spring/summer and be able to get it filled at lower summer rates.... if it gets any better this next year....


Check with the propane companies to see if you can get on a pre-buy program. 2 years ago I was getting charged about $4.25/gallon. Found out I was eligible for pre-buy (of course THEY didn't tell me, been overpaying for years, thousands of $$). Last year it was about $2.50/gallon, this year I think it is $2.75. Likely cheaper where you are in any case. 

Glad the knees are doing their job now


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Bruce ... I will check into that.  I do know that they do some sort of a summer/off season discount and I will ask about a pre-buy.... Right now they have 3 guys off with covid so are pushed a bit.  I will ask after the holidays when hopefully things calm down.  I did get on the monthly automatic fill for this winter since I only have the 100 gal tank. I don't want to have to remember to go out and check it since I am using it for both cooking and the LR "fireplace" heater that also heats the kitchen.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday afternoon.  I got up and put in the hoses needed for the owner sampler farm and put the samples I packed last night into the car.  Got the bottles for the farm and left and dropped the samples to go out UPS on the way to the PT.  Met the new PT person and she did a required "evaluation" that Medicare requires at certain points. She says I am doing pretty good... She was impressed with the little "timed test" they have to do.  Get up out of a chair, walk 15 ft turn around and walk and sit back down.  She said I did very good at it and she was impressed.  Did another "measurement" of the degree of bend in the knees and said it was very good.  But again, Rob, my usual PT, said from way before that I was not going to have trouble with the degree of bending, it was going to be the straightening and  that has proved to be right.  I am still a little short of being able to fully straighten the right knee compared to the left.  But the ham string seems to be a little better as I keep using heat and using the Theraworx magnesium foam rub on.  I try to work it a little every morning while it is still "relaxed" from overnight.  Then again during the day I will try to do just straightening when I am standing or whatever.  I need to do a little more with leg lifts and such... strengthen the quads and ligaments and tendons overall.  

So, I went to the farm, dropped off the stuff for the farmer.  Unfortunately I am going to have to make a special trip up tomorrow to get the samples and do the computer stuff because the other farm doesn't want to test until Thursday that is right close.  Can't leave them there that long.  So I will do some errands and shopping at the discount store on the way home tomorrow;  make the trip count and not tire myself out too much.  

I came down and went to the farm bureau and got the tires balanced on the car since there has been some shimmying in the front end.  They all needed to have the balance weights changed.  He said that after sitting for nearly 2 years, having some "flat spots", it took a couple of days of running it for the rubber to "round out" a bit.  Hopefully this will help.  

In between, I made several phone calls.  Got the farm set up for Thursday instead of Tuesday that I would have preferred.  Got the other one set up for the following week because he just changed feed and said it will take the cows a week to get back on an even keel with the change.  So that was okay.  Then talked to another farmer and he said that he was milking this Saturday and could test.... but I told him I didn't know if I was up to being in the barn for 4-5 hours at a stretch yet... I want to get a few more under my belt before I go to test him.  He said that was fine, he wasn't in any rush.... but it was a "touch base" type of phone call.   There are 2 others I could get done... and 1 other I am going to put off until after the holidays because they are a 2x herd and although it is close, I just hate going there and am in the barn for 4+ hours each milking.  So, they are going to have to wait for after the new year.  And I will have to do the 500+ cow herd the last week of this month to get them back to their normal schedule... which is normally their time to test.  They went 6+ weeks from their test in Oct to Dec first, which was planned,  so need to go back to their end of the month test as normal.  Got one farm that hasn't called back yet.  
So actually I am doing pretty good.  If this week of testing goes okay, then I will feel like I am getting back to normal.  If I can just get better night's sleep, I will feel like things are where they should be.  The last few days have really helped me feel like I am accomplishing things and getting "better".....

Also made a call to the dentist.  I had a shadow in the last x-rays just before the replacements, and of course could not get the work done because it was so close to the surgery.  So when I was at the dr. appt. I asked and she said that I could get dental work done as long as I took the antibiotics before the appt like I have had to do in the past.  So I got an appt,  to have the work done, too.
Have my yearly eye dr appt in early Jan also... set up year to year.  I do see a little change in my eyes driving at night......  
Actually got most all I had on my list caught up.  It seems unreal.  There is a list for the grocery, but the phone calls and appts are crossed off. 

DS's GF goes in tomorrow for the breast cancer procedure; lumpectomy I think, He is not talking about it much except that her mom is taking her in and that he will be there when she comes out, and that he is going to be "on call" for work so he can be home with her for the next few days.  He isn't wanting to talk about it so I am not pushing.  When he gets like this, it is best I just stay back out of his way.  He gets too short tempered and I am not going to put myself in his radar for him to get all bent out of shape over.  Sadly he does not do any sickness well and this is beyond his control so he is mad at everyone and everything.  One other reason I did not say much to him about the rehab at the time;  I did not want to deal with his attitude or anger over some things that could not be controlled and he was obviously dealing with her just being diagnosed even though it turned out to be much "less serious" than they originally said.  I am not being included "in the loop";  so I will just sit on the sidelines and keep my mouth shut and be here if he needs me although he has made it clear that they are "more his family" than I am lately.  Whatever.....I do hope for her sake that it is successful and goes even better than they expect.  He has made it clear that she will be unable to do any lifting or anything..... I expect that her time at the farm will be very limited or non-existent.  But I expect I will be getting back to doing stuff here shortly..... carefully..... but I will be able to do some hay feeding and all with the truck, so hope that he will get off his snit and start letting me go back to being a working partner in the farm. 
This is going to be an eye opener for the daughter since GF waits on her hand and foot.  Might make this kid start being a little more considerate of her mother and start doing more of her fair share around there.  She does nothing unless asked...has no set chores or anything....does not even get up and get her own drink out of the fridge if her mother is there.....Not my place to say anything.  

Well, I warmed up some chicken and stuffing and had cranberry sauce with it.  Also some of the pudding I made... no sorry @Baymule , it was not chocolate, it was vanilla this time.  Last 2 times it was chocolate. 

Got to put away some folded clothes.  Going to get sample bottles in the trays for later in the week.  

Got another mouse.....


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that you are easing yourself back into living life. Your recovery is just awesome. It can only keep on getting better. 

Sorry that your son is worried and taking it out on others. You are wise to stay out of it.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I'm glad that you are easing yourself back into living life. Your recovery is just awesome. It can only keep on getting better.
> 
> Sorry that your son is worried and taking it out on others. You are wise to stay out of it.


X2


----------



## Mini Horses

I hope all goes well for the GF, as I'm sure you do!  But yeah, DS has to just have you "be there" when he decides it's time to share.  I'm sure he's stressed right now with recovery from both parents and GF....plus work and farm.    Only he can sort some of it out.   But your doing well is certainly good for both of you.  It's life, right?

Hopefully her family will be there to help her at home some of the time.


----------



## farmerjan

It was 36 and already up to 50 at 9:30 a.m.  Sun and nice looking out.  I just put some clothes in the washing machine, and will hang them in a bit.  The next 3 days are supposed to be pretty nice so going to take advantage and hang some clothes. 
 I will have to work Wed and Thurs but will try to do some stuff around going to the farms and get a few things done outside.  Rain.....wet weather coming in for the weekend then temps are supposed to drop so I would like to do a few things outside. Today will be a good start since I only have to go to get the samples at the farm today which is sorta a wasted trip... but occasionally I just can't get the farms lined up.  I might not take the printer and all, I can drop off the printed reports tomorrow on my way to the farm that is 125 miles away.  It is only a mile or so off the interstate so not really out of my way and will make it alot easier to not drag the printer out today.  Or I might go on and take it so I don't have to stop tomorrow... see how I feel later when I make the trip....
  In fact, I may not even go do any grocery shopping today so I don't have to give up a nice day outside.  There is not anything I "have to have"..... maybe do it on the way home from testing on Thurs since it will be dark by the time I get done.  I hate that I have to give up the bulk of the afternoon on Thurs since it is supposed to be in the upper 60's....

Another reason to think about "retiring".....hating to have to "go to work" when I want to be here and do other things... and when it gets cold out and I just don't want to have to go to a farm to test when I want to stay home in the warmth and out of the crappy weather....

Ate a big bowl of oatmeal, and going to get some things done.

I do hope that GF family will help.  Her sister will do what she can and her mom is a nice person and will do what she can but she works full time. Father does not deal with "problems".... he's one of those men that doesn't do feelings or relate to women well...... But this is going to be a big wake up call for the daughter.  I hope the procedure goes good and that the prognosis is good.  It is going to be a tough situation and unfortunately GF gets so wound up over things... one of those that drama is a way of life.  She has had a lot of things that were pretty horrible happen to her, but cannot get past so many things and it makes life a constant drama..... I am hoping she will look at this with a positive attitude and believe it is something she can get over....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Got another mouse.....


That should be every mouse you catch is one that can't make more!


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Another reason to think about "retiring".....hating to have to "go to work" when I want to be here and do other things... and when it gets cold out and I just don't want to have to go to a farm to test when I want to stay home in the warmth and out of the crappy weather....



Oh, yes!   Work gets in the way.   But seasonally I'm so slow that I only work an aver of 4-5 hrs a WK now.  Almost retired!   That will end about feb.  

I did get the new battery back in the tractor and used it.   They didn't even check it, just handed me a new one and receipt so the 3 yr warranty  could start on this one. 😁  It was only 10 months old.  Cold seemed to be the clincher on a defect. 🤷



farmerjan said:


> am hoping she will look at this with a positive attitude and believe it is something she can get over.


This could be most positive thing for her.  Doesn't sound like she'll go that route tho.


----------



## farmerjan

DS called and said that GF went into surgery late because the doctor had to do more on the one previous to hers.  But she is out, on her way home and he said she is doing good.  Doctor said it went very well and she should be pleased with the results.   DS said she said she felt pretty good... but that she might still be under the effects of the anesthesia... I think that is probably right.  Tomorrow will tell a little better.  So for her sake, I hope she does not have alot of pain.  She will start radiation treatments in January he said... she has to heal some... I guess the incision.  

I didn't go to the farm because I am going to go right by it tomorrow, so decided I was not going to make 2 trips in the same direction.  I will leave here early enough to allow for an hour there to do the computer work, and then go to the other farm.  I will take the printer with me in the morning to print out the stuff too, and just do it in one trip.  
I did 2 loads of laundry and hung them;  got a 3rd load in now and will hang it in the morning.  It was a real comfortable 62 degrees and no wind today, sunny and nice.  Tomorrow supposed to be about the same and then Thursday warmer and maybe partly cloudy.  I will bring the clothes in Thursday before I go to that farm to test.  I have some stuff to drop off in the dumpster on the way tomorrow morning too... and all according to when I am coming home, I might go to the discount Sharp Shopper... 

Pretty achy from PT yesterday.  Trying to do some of the stretches on the right knee.  It cramped up last night and I finally took a muscle relaxer that must've worked enough to at least let me get some sleep.  Might just take it tonight after my shower if it even starts to get tight.  Seems like after a full day it just starts to knot up in the ham string up the back of the knee..

Put potatoes on tonight to make mashed potatoes.  They are good.....  Stripped the last of the meat off the chicken carcass and put it in a pot and cooked it down for broth. 

 Got the sample bottles in the tray for tomorrow and printer ready to go out in car.  I will shut the computer down and put it out there in the morning.  I don't need it at the next farm I am doing so this will be the only farm I have to take it with me for.  In fact, most of the rest I do on the farmers' computers.  A couple of farms I do a jump drive exchange with,  so I use my computer so I can upload at home, but I don't take the printer or do any of that because they have all the info transferred back to their computers.  I do that because those couple of farms don't have internet connections in their barns to upload to the main computer system.  I will do an exchange on Thursday on his computer... 

So time to quit for the night.  Didn't do as much as I wanted today but I did get another box unpacked and all the pot lids and stuff in it washed,  and in the dish drainer to put away as soon as I figure out where I am going to put them.  Might watch a movie so I can chill out then go to sleep????


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> So for her sake, I hope she does not have alot of pain. She will start radiation treatments in January he said... she has to heal some... I guess the incision.


No personal experience with this (me or family  ) but I would think the surgery she had wouldn't cause too much pain. I suspect radiation, and chemo if needed, will be a much bigger hit. I hope she does well.


----------



## Ridgetop

The lumpectomy surgery will be painful like any surgery, and if she has a lumpectomy as well (to check the stage of the cancer) that will be another incision in the armpit.  For me the most painful part was when they removed the drainage tube since they don't give any anesthetic for that.  

The radiation will not be painful but will be exhausting.  And there is the possibility of radiation burns in the radiated area.  Wearing a bra was too painful, instead I wore a silk long underwear shirt while doing radiation.  The worst part of radiation is in the future when several years down the road the radiated tissue hardens and draws up.  You often get pain in the radiated tissue off and on years later.  

I did both.  6 months of chemo first and then radiation.  I actually overlapped the radiation over the last 2 months of the chemo because I had kidding season starting and needed to be home for that.  Had to prevent the kids from nursing after birth.  It was hard, but it worked out.  I needed someone to drive me to radiation but not to chemo.  I would fall asleep on the way home from radiation and my mom who hadn't lived in LA in 40 years would get lost because so many changes and so much new building.  She would wake me up to tell her where we were!   

Hopefully she will recover soon.  The worst part of cancer treatment is the emotional stuff.  Just hearing the C word makes you sure you are going to die NOW.  Can she get some counseling for that?  Also have her mom or sister check with the hospital about support groups.  They can help.  Or hinder - my mom and I went to one and one of the women was so negative she kept telling the rest of us that we would never recover, would never get back to what we had been doing, etc.  We did not go back to that group and I told the person running the group that it was a bad idea to let that person have that much time to totally depress the rest of us.  LOL

BTW, the survival rates when they catch it early are much better than they were.  I am almost 20 years clear.  Stage 2.


----------



## Baymule

That’s a wonderful success story! 

I hope the GF can adopt a positive attitude and your son too. It sure makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Bruce

DW's aunt was born in 1909, survived breast cancer, don't know at what age. But it was before I met DW in 1989. Aunt Francis died at 96.

I'm sure treatments now are way better than when she beat it so I have high hopes for the GF.


----------



## farmerjan

I am hoping she will have a positive attitude.  When they first detected it she was talking stage 4 and that she might have 6-12 months... a little extreme negativity... so this being stage 1 I hope she will have a more positive attitude now. I have told DS I will help or drive her if she needs any help... I will call her in a couple of days... he is relaying messages and said she was going to sleep today... 
Had to call DS at 9:30... I am out hanging the load of clothes, getting ready to leave and here comes a whole group of cows up the bank into the yard, then a couple of them head for the road around the front of the house.  I panicked... not wanting them to get on the road... 3 went across the road then the rest headed for the Christmas tree lot.... HOLY S#@T..... he got there and I luckily had feed in buckets with lids on the truck, and he called them and by then (half hour's time)  they heard him and made a beeline for the pasture.  He got them in the front lot where we get them in to catch them... the corner of the field where the tractor trailer had taken out the posts and tore up the wire had been hit again and the corner post was pushed over and there was a big section laying on the ground and they walked right out.  I helped him get them in the front field as there was one that was determined she was not going in, being totally an ORNERY A$$.... but I cut her off with the car and she went in.... Then I left for work.  He called me a little while later... he got the corner fixed and put up a couple of panels and had to redo the T-posts as 2 were bent so someone hit it again... probably last night.... and when he turned them out of the lot, he said several headed right for the corner and kept walking it wanting out.... . THANK GOODNESS for animals that come to call for a bucket of grain.... and yes, they got grain in the lot when he called them in. We do not call them for grain without a reward of grain... so they usually always come. They had gotten their little run and jump and buck out of their system... grazed some in the yard, and around the Christmas trees and then when he called, they were....OH GOODY........  Disaster averted.

I stopped at the other farm, got the stuff and did the computer work and printed off his reports and then high tailed it up the road.  Got to the other farm right at 1:10..... hate to cut it that close but I would have had plenty of time  if I hadn't gotten held up with the cows.  Just glad I was here when they got out, and could call DS....

This farm is milking 45 cows... used to be 200..... sad to see them going out.  He has a couple of people interested in some, so might have been the last test, but he will let me know....

Came home and decided to stop in Harrisonburg and go to the Sharp Shopper there.... ran into one of the dairy farmers that sold out about 6-7 years ago... it was good to see him.  He has had a bout with cancer too.  They are still farming, running 3-400 holstein steers... feeding them to 1,000 lbs and then selling by the tractor trailer load.  Said prices have been better this year... but now feed is going up.  I always liked going there... not the greatest facilities but he was great to talk to in the barn and we got along well.  Had a girl that milked there that I also got along with.... his wife is nice too.  Glad he seems to be in remission now... said his back is bothering him with arthritis but like he said, dairy farming is hard on the joints.... 

So I did get a bunch of stuff and then came on home.  Got the cold stuff in the freezer and fridge... got 4 full 1/2 gallons of ice cream...not the 48 oz size...... got a couple of Bertolli pasta meals... will see if I like them and then if so, go back and get a few more to stick in the freezer.  I also got 12 cans of creamed corn for $.59 / can....normal size can that is supposed to be 2 servings..... and I love creamed corn.....good to have on the shelf..... and 2 Sara Lee pound cakes for $1.49 each.  I cannot make them for that so they will be in the freezer for "if I need a quick desert for something"....type of deal.  Don't normally buy them and I think the last time I looked they were 3.49 or something at Walmart....
American cheese slices were on sale for 2.29/lb ... OR 10.59 for a 5 lb package.  So I got a 5 lb package and will divide it up and freeze some.  I don't eat alot of cheese but I will get white american on occasion for sandwiches.  

So I am in, will get the samples packed this evening so I can drop them off tomorrow on the way to the other farm.  I have to take out the hoses from the owner sampler farm, and get the shorter ones and put in the car for tomorrow's herd.  Get the sample bottles in the trays for him too.   I did not go to the dumpster today, will probably wait and do it Friday.  I want to bring in the laundry tomorrow before I go... I have to leave by 12, but the sun should be on the clothes for a bit before I go out and get them in..... it was sunny out there this morning before 9.... any night time dew/frost should be dried off by 11 when I want to get them off.  Don't want to tempt fate and wait for Friday... even though they say probably no weather until Friday eve.... 

So, I am going to go in and maybe make a sliced chicken breast meat sandwich for supper, maybe eat some mashed potatoes with it..... then get a shower and pack the 2 small farms' samples and go to bed.....
Knees are feeling okay, it was not very long in the parlor today.... definitely 2x as long a drive up than the milking time... so am a little stiff from the driving... tomorrow will be a little longer and a more active busy time in the parlor, but I think I will be okay.  At least I will be able to have Friday "off".....OH... I have PT on Friday... well, that will be my "exercise" for the day.....and I think it is like at 9 a.m. so will have to get up and get going.... guess I will pack the samples after I get back.....could be worse....

It is sure better than it was 4 weeks ago


----------



## Baymule

Cows are out! Whew! You sure averted disaster! Glad y'all got them back in the lot and your son got the fence fixed.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  stressful


----------



## Ridgetop

WHOA!  Nothing like hanging up the clothes and having an entire herd walk nonchalantly past you!!!    

Luckily you were able to get them back in before they laid waste to the Christmas Tree Lot!  That corner of the field has seen a lot of action this year!  Is it your field or a rented one?  Either way, maybe figure out how to put in a concrete post that can withstand the trucks.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, Thursday night.  Home from testing the bigger 200 cow herd with Geneva milking.  I went early and took my time setting up.  She milks fast, and it was a push.... but it is done.  Samples will get packed tomorrow.  I am going to take a shower and wash my hair and relax this evening as my feet and legs and knees and everything aches. 

Got the other samples packed this morning and sent off. 

Brought the clothes in this morning, there was quite a breeze and the towels and jeans and sheets smelled soooo GOOD.... I am going to change the flannel sheets on the bed just so I can sleep on these smelling so good....

Farm I wanted to put off until after the holidays is becoming a royal PITA.... called and texted me about how they really need to test before the first of the year.... I am so done with being their tester.  It might be what pushes me into retirement.  I won't be able to give them up as there is no one to come do them... and the company will not let me give them up without giving up everyone because they are only about 6-8 miles from me here.  I am just tired of them and their thinking that everyone should jump when they want something done.  I have another one I am going to talk to that needs to be done, a smaller farm, and then make a decision as to what I am going to do.  I am just too ticked off right now to even call him back.  I wish they would sell out, they are both in their mid 60's (brothers) and no one to take over the farm.  The one brother wants out and to enjoy a few things in life.... this brother just keeps on and on and bit@#es about that they can't sell any cows because they can't get enough  for them... and I have told him repeatedly that he is not going to see 1800-2500 heifers again... but he seems to think his cows are worth soooo much money... and they just aren't.  There is no demand..... Somehow he thinks that his cows should bring more... regardless of what the overall market is doing.  I have farms that have better cows than his cows..... and you don't hear them carrying on about how their cows should be worth more than someone elses... ..

Well, I am beat and going to get something to eat and quit for the night.


----------



## Baymule

How are the knees tonight after working on the 200 cow herd?


----------



## farmerjan

Knees were very tired and achy after the 200 cow herd.  Geneva is a very efficient milker but she is fast and I only got to sit about 4 times for less than a  minute in that 2 1/2 hours, so it was a little much....But they are done.  
PT was tough this morning though.... I felt every little bit of it....the ham string behind the right knee was tied up in knots again.....

Have another farm that wants to test, they only test every other month but this is the month since they tested in Oct... so they are now on the schedule for Wed 22nd.... Next week is going to be a bitch.  Mon PT, Tues dentist and then test a 100 cow herd, no set up but getting the numbers is a pain....Wed PT again, and now test wed aft.... 
You know what, I am nuts....
Then several days off with the Christmas holiday...  I will HAVE to do exercises or I will tighten up really bad....then PT 28th and test that afternoon...back to test them for their 2nd milking Wed morning.  Then PT on Thursday and test the PITA 200 cow herd Thurs eve and again Fri morning.  I will take the meters down and they can set them all up. He just had to get the test in this "year"....  So now I will have to put off the 500+ cow herd for the first week of the new year;  hopefully Mon 3rd or Tues 4th.... Got one other herd to set up... that is the big 250+ cow herd that takes so long because they only have a double 6 machines in the parlor so it just takes a long time.  I am dreading that one just for the amount of time as it is tiresome.  But, this means I am basically back to work "full time" so to speak.  Wasn't planning it quite this fast.... Oh well.......

It is cloudy and quite warm today.  mid 60's.... only got down in the 50's last night and tonight is supposed to be the same.  Then some more rain/showers tomorrow and then temps will drop for Sunday.  

I am going to get about 6-8 laying hens tomorrow morning.  One of my farmer's father in law wants to get rid of his small laying flock.  Giveaway;  as the one grand daughter he got them for is scared to death of them and he has just decided to let them go, since after 1 1/2 yrs she just won't go near them.  He is about out of feed so doesn't want to buy another bag.  I have a 2 ton bin filled with layer feed that I feed to everything so they won't cost me anything to feed now.  Glad I put that feed in several months ago, and then didn't get any "left behinds" to eat it.   I guess I will move them into the "meat bird" greenhouse shelter..... It will be plenty big for just a half dozen birds.  Worst comes to worst, I can get them killed if they don't lay very good.  

So time to get those samples from yesterday packed to go out.  I need to get a couple of Christmas cards to send out so I guess I am going to go to the store... plan to be home before dark.


----------



## Finnie

Yay for layer hens! I hope they lay well for you. At 1 1/2 years old, it will probably depend on what breed they are.


----------



## Ridgetop

Older birds don't lay as often as first season pullets, but they are the ones that produce the extra large eggs.  If you hook up a light in the meat bird house, you can fool them into thinking that the daylight hours are lengthening.  Put the lights on a timer to come on around 4:00 am then they can find their night time roost when it gets dark normally.  They should give you enough plenty of eggs for yourself and some cooking.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat eve.... it was a chilly wet sprinkly/showery wet day today.  

I got up and got the crate loaded on the truck and went to get the hens.  There are 7; 4 while leghorns and 3 sex link reds.  The leghorns are laying... he is getting about 3-4 eggs regularly and said that there are some brown ones ( there was a brown and a white one in the coop).  So, I ought to get eggs for the winter.  After I got there, he said he would also give me the coop they were in... it is one of the TSC ones with the "run" underneath the coop.  It will be a good one for keeping a breeding pen in so I can separate out purebred eggs for hatching.  When  I found out about the  hens, I asked about the pen but was told they were going to keep it, but once I got there today, he said there was no point to keep it because it will just fall apart and rot.  This gentleman is in his 80's I think, his wife has Parkinsons and their daughter (wife of the farmer) is a nurse that comes and helps to take care of her daily.   He is very nice and sharp but walks and works slowly and the chicken pen is above where their house is and a pretty steep hill to go up to take care of them and it is not a good scenario for the winter weather conditions.  I will get DS to go with me and help me lift it up onto the truck since it is already all put together.  It needs a little work on the floor of the "house part" but will be good for a few years.  Roof is good and all the wire is good.  

They are in the crate in the "greenhouse" shelter that the meat birds used.  Had a couple of spots that I have to get some new straw bales to put up against the side of it.  They will get turned out in it tomorrow.  I wanted to make sure they got over the whole change to a new place as we had some trouble catching them.  I think I will try to crate them at night so that there aren't any roving critters like possums or coons trying to get them.  They will have 10x the space they had before so I think they will be happy.  I may let them out after a week or so, in the afternoons when I am here, because I do not want to invite the hawk back that was here for the last flock of meat birds.  

So, then DS texted me and said he was going to go check some cows out at pasture, and I could go if I wanted to.  So I did a "ride along" this afternoon.  He didn't get the ones moved he was thinking of so didn't sell any today which I am really glad.  I don't think this is a good time to sell.  We looked over some and he was saying which he liked and what he thought about some others and possible "to sell" candidates and I basically agree.  He is going to move some home after Christmas, and then get the other group moved around New Years, and then we will look them over better and make some definite decisions.  Ought to have 15+/- heifers to sell and then will be weaning some.  The steers he has gathered up and bought calves and all, are looking good and he ought to have a nice bunch of steers to sell in Mar/April.  Have 1 cow that was called open and put back to pasture that has a new calf.... and a heifer that was not supposed to be bred just dropped a calf.  I am glad that our retired vet friend is not going to be able to do any more pregnancy checks because he has not been as accurate as he used to be and several that were called open have calved.  We will be using the other vet with the ultrasound that is VERY ACCURATE.... 

Have picked out a few in the heifer field that are with a bull, that will get preg checked and some sold as bred heifers.  They are okay heifers, but there are some we like better.  I only have 1 in that whole group.... I had almost all the heifers that calved this past year.  So, it is okay.  I am going to keep a few of the calves off these heifers of mine that calved too.  

So we got back and Deb had come out this weekend, so we went out to eat tonight.  Had some Thai food at a restaurant here.... I have never had it.   She has so she had an idea of what would be good.  I had a sweet and sour mix with shrimp, and it wasn't bad.  Not something I fell in love with, but I would be able to go eat with someone who might really love Thai food.  I am not against trying other stuff, but I do not like spicy so there would be some limits.  Still, something different for a change.  She is going back tomorrow and going to New Mexico to friends for Christmas this year so I will bring home a plant she has there to take care of and just watch the house.  She will be gone through the new year so it will be probably a month before she gets back here again.  

DS's GF is doing pretty good he says.  He said the incision is not as bad as he thought it would be.  She goes back to Dr on Monday for initial checkup.  They had to change the bandages after 4 days, at home, so he got to see it.  So, I guess things are going okay there.  He didn't say much else so I didn't push it.  

Got some Christmas cards on the way home this morning so I can send out a couple more on Monday... and have what I need for Christmas holiday.  I am doing money this year with a few little odds and ends because it is not only easiest, but everyone can use it.  DS's GF is not working, plus the surgery and all.... DS is working on a tighter budget since he did not take the other position.... I will do a token gift for her daughter and a little money in a card,  and a small little thing for the GF sisters 2 kids..... Tootsie Roll banks... just to have something if I go there on Christmas again... her parents drink soda by the case so will get some at the grocery store for them.   
I have decided to roast a chicken with stuffing and do mashed potatoes for DS & GF's house,  for the week between Christmas and New Years and they can have a couple of meals that way.  They can open a can of vegies to go with it.  That way they can have sliced chicken for sandwiches too.  She doesn't eat leftovers but he will,  so it shouldn't go to waste.  I will probably do 2 at once and cook another one for me.  The last 2 chicken sandwiches were pretty good!!!!!  Got chickens in the freezer... may as well use them. 

Car transmission is making noise... had them look at it yesterday when it started... they are not sure, but probably need to either have it rebuilt or a new one.... going to see which way is better.  So I drove the truck today, no problem shifting.... So I am back to it for now.  Oh well... 

Forgot to look at a replacement infared heater for the bedroom... might go early tomorrow to TSC and Lowe's to see what they have.  Also might hit Ollie's... a discount closeout store that gets all sorts of things.....sometimes at real good prices.  Then I hope that I will be done with any/all shopping until after Christmas.  Oh, have to do the customary "tractor" calendar for DS... forgot to get one.  Will look at TSC....

Time to maybe do something in the house this evening.... maybe just sit and watch a movie????? Got plenty to watch....


----------



## Baymule

Things are rolling along for you. I see improvements in many parts of your life. From heifers, calves, chickens, coop, to the GF and her doing better. With your new knees, you can kick the moon now!


----------



## farmerjan

Monday late afternoon.    BRRRRRRR..... it never got above the _40's......_It was a COLD 20 this morning..... and got up to 49 in the sun with only a little bit of a breeze but it was BRISK...

Yesterday was wet and damp early.  Temps started at 50 and dropped all day... cleared off to sun and got colder quick by late afternoon.  I took water out and let the chickens out into the greenhouse and they seemed to be okay.  I put some straw in the crate and hoped for the best.  They are not used to much human interaction as the older gentleman didn't spend much time around them.  The Leghorns are naturally a little flighty and they have the 3 red hens a little  skittish too.  But hopefully they will get better.  I did not go out and lock them in the crate last night.  It was cold and I just hunkered down in the house, watched a few movies and just didn't do alot. 

So, today I had to go to PT... and the newer girl there who did the "medicare test" thing, started working on me a bit and is still a little bothered by the "knot" in the back of the right knee and she really hit it a couple times.  She did alot of careful looking, not finding anything that looked "out of normal"  but she wanted me to call the dr again and tell them that she thinks it would be in my best interest to have an ultrasound for the REMOTE possibility of a blood clot.  There is no redness, no red streaks, only a very little puffiness, nothing to really look like a possible blood clot, and thinks that it is only soft tissue and muscle/tendon/ligament and ham string issues.....but..... so I said I would call the dr office and I talked to the PA I saw a couple weeks ago.  She said she agrees that an ultrasound would be in order just to be on the safe side.... so she called my pcp, they have forwarded it to the hosp here and I have to call them tomorrow.  I am not really worried about it, but to make sure there is nothing that is there underlying the ham string, I am fine with a ultrasound.  She sent it down as a STAT.... because she said on the off chance it is a blood clot, it needs to be addressed NOW.... which I get.   

So after I left there, I called my farmer, who I got the chickens from his FIL, and went and got a dozen bales of straw so I could fix around the bottom of the ends of the greenhouse shelter, and put some around my peonies that are in  "tubs" because I didn't know where I wanted them planted and don't want them to get too "frozen" and ruined in the tubs instead of being in the ground.  There is stuff I want moved in the yard and then think I will make a bed for peonies and some of the pretty daylilies I have.  So, for this winter, I want to protect them from the worst of the cold winds and all with the straw blanketed up around the tubs.  Took most of the straw out and put some inside the greenhouse along the front and back panels and just piled a couple bales in there to keep the weather from breaking them down too much.  Chickens were a little upset but didn't fly around, just nervously went from one end to another.  They also presented me with 3 eggs in the crate I had left in there for them... 2 white and a brown one... I am not going to worry about who is laying or not for the winter... It is only 7 hens.  Hopefully I will get them a little more used to people as I try to give them some scratch feed everyday when I go in there besides the layer feed in the feeder.  Plus I can carry out a 2 gallon bucket of water to put in the automatic waterer everyday or every other day and do fine.   

So I didn't go do any shopping on Sunday or even today.  I have a dentist appt tomorrow to fix/replace the filling and cavity behind it.  And if I call first thing in the morning and see how soon they can get me in for the ultrasound.  I have a farm tomorrow afternoon to test at 4... 100 cows, no set up so not a big deal.  I will put my sample bottles in the truck and if I can get the ultrasound in, just stay in town for the day.  We'll see.  I have PT and then a farm on Wed aft but that one is 50+ miles south so have to leave by 1:30 to get there on time.  No set up there but have to have my bottles ready to go.  I might get both farm's bottles in the trays this evening.  I do need to see about a heater though... but should be able to fit that in somewhere in the next 2 days.  

We are supposed to warm back up a bit... to mid 50's and some sun for the next few days.  There is a front that looks to stay south of us and head east so @Mini Horses might get some of it on Wed/Thurs and then there is another possibility for Christmas saturday... but it looks to be rain again... I will be off for 5 days from work and PT and everything.  Then the following Tuesday it gets busy again.  

I need to go in and do a sink full of dishes.... and I really should get something more unpacked or something around here accomplished.  Can't seem to get more motivated after doing the straw and all.....I ate a couple of sandwiches around 2 so not really hungry but I feel like I ought to be doing something.  But I keep yawning... and I did get some sleep last night; but maybe not enough after loading and unloading the straw and all that "new to me" exercise I haven't been doing lately.  

DS just came by on his way home after doing some feeding.  Said the dr is pleased with GF's situation a week out.  They are still waiting for results on the "in depth" biopsy on a couple of lymph nodes they took last week before they decide on whether she can get by with just radiation or has to have chemo also.  So, he seems to be good with things so that is good.  I told him I got the chickens and that I needed him to reposition a couple of the insulation tubes we had put on the metal tubing for the frame on the top of the greenhouse so that they didn't wear the material from rubbing.  I cannot reach them without getting on a ladder and don't think that is the best idea for me to try yet.... also talked a little about Christmas and he said you are coming to her parents house right?   I figured that they would go there for a little bit according to how she feels because of the kids all there.  I told him that I was only going to do some money for the kids and a tootsie roll bank because they get so many toys and stuff... he said that was more than I needed to do.  I also said that I would cook a chicken with stuffing and mashed potatoes for them next week and they could open a vegetable at home... probably do it Wednesday the 29th so they will have something to eat for a couple days.  Leftovers from Christmas should be gone by then.  I will take out 2 chickens next Monday and make sure I have enough bread for stuffing and then cook them Wed and he can stop on his way home Wed eve and get it and take it home.  That'll give me another one to eat on and make sandwiches from too.  Gotta make sure I have a heavy foil pan so they can just take it all home....

And..... I got a mouse this afternoon......as long as I keep catching them that is good.....got one last week....oh well...


----------



## Mini Horses

Similar weather here...the front you mention is supposed to hit tue night into wed morn.   Ok...that leaves things clearing and warming thru Christmas.   That's good.   I will work a few hrs tomorrow, and need to pick up a load of hay wed, about an HR out.   Then I'm pretty "done" for a week.  Did eye glasses apptmt today, dental last 2 wks.....permanent cap and glasses won't be ready until after New Year.   Offices are close to one another but an hour from home. So will schedule for same day...one trip!

Light work tomorrow, replenish greeting card sections in a couple stores.  Brings back memories of yrs I worked for American Greetings.  😁.  

We haven't had real cold for a steady time and I'm not liking even what we've had.  🤣. Cold is not my friend....neither is snow.  Not looking forward to Jan & Feb.

Hope the bump behind your knee is nothing serious.  Good to get it checked right away and know!   Sounds like DS is a little less anxious with GF results sounding better ....he's sharing.  Hopefully things keep going well for everyone.

Fresh eggs and only one mouse!  Hey, improvements. 😁🤣  Enjoy those little things.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope the news on the knee is good.  I think you will have a nice time at GF's parent's house for Christmas.  Her mother and sister seem very nice.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  I am done testing for several days.  Been kinda busy the last 2 days.  Weather was COLD this morning...22 up to 50 and sun so pretty nice. Supposed to get warmer for the next 10 days pretty much.  No snow here for Christmas that's for sure. 

Got the ultra sound on the knees and I asked the girl who was very nice, if I needed to be worried.  She said, well, I can't get specific until the dr reads it, but if there was anything alarming I would have your dr on the phone;  for them to decide to admit you or not, and I don't need to call your dr.... so no clots.  She did show me the screen to look at the one where there is a constant flow and then when she asked me to pump my foot once, how the flow increases.... really was interesting.... So, no blood clots to worry about.  Good but then this constant pain and tightness has to be in the ham string/tendons/muscles etc...... going to be a pain to try to deal with it not wanting to loosen up.  Especially since the left leg/knee does not have that pain/knotted up feeling.  Hot packs to relax and then more stretching I guess... 

I tested the farm Tuesday and the farmer did get up and give me the numbers on the last 4 groups of cows... I did the first 6 groups, then his son came in so it didn't hold them up. He said he was expecting me to use a cane and all, and thought I was doing real good and walking really good.....
Then the ultrasound Wed morning and then tested another farm Wed eve.  They always call out the numbers so not a problem.  But we were in there for over 3 hours and I did get tired.  But got them done, so have a few days off.  I am going to try to do more with the exercises to see if I can get a little more flexibility....
Went to Goodwill down near that farm as I was running a bit early and don't get to go in that one often,  Found a few books and some dvd's....

Went with DS this afternoon to take him to get the tractor and equipment....you have to have someone do the ferrying...and I had to scoot back and forth across the seat because I can't get out and get back in the truck...it is too high off the ground and no handholds to pull yourself up into it.  .  So I slid from the passenger side to the drivers side when he was in the tractor and all, and then slid back over because he has no patience with my driving anymore... I don't go fast enough for him and I don't do this right etc and so forth....We
got 2 rolls of hay to take to another pasture on the way back and no way was I going to listen to him not picking up the rolls the right way or not putting them where he wanted them in the field.  Made me bend the knees more and so they ache a little but not bad... I need to work on getting them more "limber".....

Got 7 eggs in the last 2 days from the chickens.... 3 browns and 4 whites.  I did not go out there in the dark yesterday evening... I didn't get home til 9:30..... so that's pretty good.  I'm satisfied.  I will have to make myself some eggs fro breakfast now.....

Everything else is quiet.  I have the cards and money in them for Christmas......a few little gifts for the kids but like DS said, they get way too much stuff..... so I got them tootsie roll banks, and plastic candy canes with m&m's inside and the cards and a little money.  

DS said he wants to get the cows in that have calved and get them moved to a pasture with the bull.  These are the ones that calved after he had moved the others already.  So, I can help him with that tomorrow... He is also working on GF truck, she hit another deer a couple weeks ago, and her sister bought her one of the "fancy" ranch hand type bumper/grill protectors for Christmas... they are expensive..... but he is getting it all installed on the truck and it replaces the dented up one that the deer hit and he replaced her headlight and signal light that were broken and all... 

Went to the dentist and he will have to place a crown on the tooth that has the problem.  Didn't have enough time at that appt.... sooooooo.......Next week....

So, I am in for the night.    Going in to wash my hair and take a shower and watch a Christmas movie.  Santa Paws.... got it and Santa Paws 2 at Goodwill the other day. Not in the mood for any action or westerns tonight.... So, I will watch  "sappy" Disney movies tonight.....I have been cold all afternoon so need to get a good hot shower and warmed up.  It wasn't really cold out either... but I am feeling the cold more than I used to, especially after the knee replacement surgery.   Guess that is the "older age"   thing catching up?  It is down to 36 and supposed to get down into the upper 20's or low 30's which is normal....

Have gotten a mouse every day for the last 4 days.....one time traps had the pb all eaten... guess I  set them with the little thing too far over so it wasn't "hair trigger".... but I rebaited them and got one later that day.  These are all little mice, not like the bigger deer mice I had last year.  

Tomorrow is Christmas Eve and Saturday is Christmas day.  I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and hope that it is peaceful and enjoyable for all....


----------



## Baymule

You are doing great and it’s your knees! You may be impatient, but just look at you go! 

Getting eggs, you’ll have to make yourself a real good breakfast. Maybe some deviled eggs for supper too.

Hope you have a real nice Christmas, relax and enjoy the day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Patience.   Took a long time for those hamstrings to shorten and reposition to accommodate the bad knees....now, they need to backTrack it all for the new ones.  Just keep at it!!  You are progressing well.  Try stretching every morning before you get into whatever you need to do.  Maybe heat on that side while you sit with hot chocolate 😁  

Another deer???  Dang!   I sometimes wonder if hunters get as many with guns as others with their vehicles!  🤣.   If they aren't in front they're trying to jump over.   And they wonder why a chicken crosses the road......


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday eve.  I went and got milk this morning and talked to the farmer for a bit.  The weather has been warmer today and rather nice.  60 for high. Sun early then some clouds this after noon.  I went to the farm and helped DS with silage feeding, opening gates, and helping at the pile when he was scooping out the silage.  Then I went and opened gates at a couple of pastures so he could go in and out with hay rolls so he doesn't have to feed anything tomorrow.  Then I came home around dark and have been puttering here in the house.  Watched a Christmas movie and might watch another one.  I ate some mashed potatoes but wasn't real hungry.  I am going to just do mostly nothing.  
Right knee ached this morning from all the bending and all yesterday, but that is good in that I need to keep it moving and bending more.  Going to get more "religious" about the exercycle too and work these legs more.  

Yes, @Mini Horses you are right about it is going to take time to get them stretched out more after being so contracted from the way I was walking and getting around.  Heat has definitely helped more than the cold packs.  Although they probably helped with the swelling, they did not help with the "loosening" of the various stretched out muscles/tendons/ligaments and ham string.  

Quitting and going to watch another "sappy" Christmas movie.    Wishing a Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## farmerjan

Also, talked to @CntryBoy and he and his wife are doing good.  Gabby is 4 yrs old now and he said she is doing a good job of taking care of them.  They are still working along on the property... not fenced yet but have good garden space now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Merry Christmas to you!   Thanks for @cntryboy update....🤗


----------



## farmerjan

Oh gee, @Mini Horses , you didn't have to get up so early to wish me a Merry Christmas...!!!!


Also to remember our lost members and thoughts and prayers to those on here that are missing a part of their hearts. 

It is a breezy day, temps in the low 60's.  Partly to mostly cloudy.  If the sun was out full we would be making record temps.  The forecast is for us to maybe hit the record high for this date, but if the wind keeps up we probably won't get there.  Still, temps in the 60's for the rest of the week.  
The clouds aren't going to produce much precip though.  With all the sprinkly wet damp we had we wound up with less than .1 of an inch in the last 2 weeks.  Ground is getting really dry.  The spring at the nurse cow pasture (snyders) had the water trough 1/2 full... don't know when the cows drank so hope it is still filling it inbetween them making a trek to drink.  I am going to get a couple of the older calves out of there this week.  Also got "roscoe",  the calf that we put on my nurse cow after I pulled and sold her 3 nurse calves several months ago.  She needs a rest and he is getting plenty big to be weaned too.  There are a couple of weaned calves in there that can come out too.  They would benefit from being at the barn and on silage with the other feeder calves.  Might try Sunday or Monday.  

Ate bacon and eggs this morning.  I hard boiled some of the store eggs I had in the fridge and will make some deviled eggs to take to GF mom's house.  Got to be there at 3.  Won't need to get anymore store eggs if the hens keep giving me 3-4 a day;  even if I start baking a bit more.  

Wind is really blowing out there, gusty.   I am going out to take water to the chickens.... no chance of any freezing for the next week or 10 days...

Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Baymule

Hope you had a good Christmas. Thanks for letting us know that @cntryboy is doing ok.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning.  Sunny and temps already in the mid 60's.  Going to be a real pretty day. 
 DS just texted me and we aren't going to move the cows with little calves today (again put off) as he has to go to his father's at noon for "Christmas" and then will stop at 2 other places later in the afternoon on the way home.... he said he will feed them some this morning; (they had a couple rolls of hay so with the warmer temps probably still have some left);  but not too much so they will be looking for feed when he goes to call them in tomorrow.  Said he has an eye dr appt and should be done by 2-3.  We'll see how it goes.  One of the ones he brought home from the big farm where they had the bigger calves has calved, so that was good that she went a couple weeks from bringing her home and a new calf.  There was another out at the farm that he did not bring home that had calved; she was supposedly open,  so I am not at all sure that a few more might still be late bred that were called open.  
That will all be solved with the other vet doing the ultrasounds for pregnancy checking from now on. 

So, I am going to put the spider plants out on the deck in the sunshine.  And I think I will take a bucket of hot soapy water out and wash out some buckets I did not get picked up and they had water and walnut tree leaves and junk in them.... so I can use them for feed or whatever... Clean up a bit in the yard.  See how my stamina holds out without trying to overdo it.  

Had fresh eggs and bacon again for breakfast.  Nice treat.  I won't be doing that everyday, but nice to spoil myself a little bit.  

Christmas was okay at GF parents house.  Got a couple nice pullover shirts from DS and GF and a box of Whitman's sampler candy.  Used to be a tradition in the family to get the little box of 4 pieces in our stocking every year as a kid and I kept it up for many years with me and DS.  Well, they got impossible to find and I heard they quit making them and couldn't even find the little box of Russell Stovers candy.  So I gave up on carrying on that tradition.  DS gave me the big box.... not that I need it.  But the thought was nice.  Also gave me some trail mix and other dried fruits and some stuff from Rural King.... and a gift card at the BP gas station....which was welcome.  
I gave them all cards with money and a few little things... a green tractor ornament for the Christmas tree, DS has a red one from several years ago,  some fudge .... gave the kids each a card that played a tune and some money and a tootsie roll bank and a candy cane filled with m & m's.... They got tons from their parents and grandparents.  

So, time to get finished dressed and do something outside in the nice weather....

2021 almost gone... it sure went fast and it was a not very good year for me personally.  The knees are the best thing now that they are getting better.... Hoping that 2022 comes in and is a better year.  Hope we get some precip pretty soon too or our next year's grass and hay are in jeopardy.


----------



## farmerjan

Just came in as it will get dark pretty fast.  The WONDERFUL thing is the days will start to get longer now...... just a few seconds or minutes... but we are on the upswing for more daylight.  Yes, we will get more cold... and probably some real cold cold.... into Feb it seems is the usual time for the frigid weather.....

Hit 70 this early afternoon.  Very little breeze.  I did not get any of the buckets washed.... I tried to make myself start the walking I want to do to build up my strength.... and the legs are protesting a bit.... but it is mostly just achy muscles and not real pain.....they are telling me they are not used to this... and I will be doing some of the exercises on the right one tonight to try to get it to loosen up so......

Have one problem.... something got into/under the side of the greenhouse and I was missing 3 hens this morning.... No eggs from yesterday either.... But the good thing I found them out behind the shelter scratching around in the dirt etc under the pine trees that are on the property border.  I also found the screen window in the front of the greenhouse, in the zippered door, torn and I can guarantee the leghorns probably tore it trying to fly out.  They were being chased/attacked by something and I would pretty much guarantee it was a raccoon.  So, I got 2 in and then the 3rd would not go... so I propped open the door and then a couple came back out and  this evening I went out and got them all to go in.  So I finally got them all herded into the crate so I could shut the door and nothing will get them in there.  It's one of those big hard plastic type dog crates with just a wire door on the front that swings open and shut and the 2 pieces of metal on springs lock it shut.  No coon can figure out to squeeze one up and one down similtaneously to get it open... and there are straw bales holding it tight in the corner so they could go in and lay and it would not move on them.  I will have to set a trap but the one I had unfortunately got squashed by the tractor tire when DS came here and made the hay early this summer.... He backed up and didn't see it up against the greenhouse and got 1/2 of it under the back tire.... smoosh....there was alot of high grass and all but I thought it was safe next to the greenhouse but it wasn't.  S**T happens.  So, until I get a new trap, I will HAVE to make sure they are locked in and safe at night.  So, I ws out there walking around earlier to try to get them in the shelter, and carried a 3 gal bucket of water out for the waterer, and then walked out there again this eve and managed to get them herded in and then in the crate.  More "flexing" type movement than just walking.... 

I brought the spider plants in and so that is done for the night.  I am going to go in and put away the dishes I did and do some more.  I emptied a box of misc kitchen tools and pot lids and washed them all.  I have these pull out sliders for the bottom cabinets that I want to see about maybe using... but I cannot get down on the floor and then get up without kneeling and not supposed to do that yet.  It is still hard to get up and down like I want to so have to be careful to not do anything I shouldn't do yet..... I think I will rebox some of the stuff and have it marked better so that I can at least find it until I get more of the cabinets organized.  I have 2 shelves left to put into my "spice cabinet" , and can get the rest of the things in there organized.  Then I am going to bring the other cupboard from the other house in and put it in the DR and that is where I will be able to store all my gallon and 1/2 gal jars and all that I use for the milk;  as well as some of my baking pans and such that I use alot.    That will get another couple of boxes emptied as I came across a bunch of them from the other house.  I do not want to put them in these upper cabinets or I will be constantly up and down on a step ladder because I cannot reach things that are on the 2nd shelf, let alone the top shelf;  due to the bottom cabinet sticking out so much wider than the upper cabinets. I will try to put things I use seasonally up in those cabinets.  Especially the top shelves.

 I also will have to do something this year with the formica and stuff around the sinks... it is lifting more from the water getting under it.  So, I am going to have to make some serious decisions about the countertops, and what sink I want in there to get the too small kitty-corner sink taken out.  I have looked everytime I go into Lowe's  and all, but really want to have the white porcelain old fashioned type of sink with drainboard that I had in my other house.... and I haven't found any like that.  I am thinking about having some sort of marble type (hard, molded, water impervious) counter top,  around the sink for ease of cleaning and no damage from water... then maybe doing the other part of the counter tops in the butcher block that I have on the one cabinet.  I still love the butcher block. I need to have a couple of other opinions and suggestions... like a brain storming.... as to the best way to make this work.  The formica is going to "peel" off there when the underlying plyboard stuff gets too wet from the water that gets spilled.  It was already raised up some and now with me using it regularly it is getting worse....it is "swelling" from the moisture and there is no way to salvage it and I hate that sink anyway.  I need one big enough for my bigger canner and big pots to fit in and be able to wash them without all the water coming out all over.... my 9x13 baking pan, or cookie trays that I found and washed,  does not fit in it comfortable and they are not deep enough either.  Still tossing around the double sink but think I would like to have it.... if I can find something big enough.  There is space there for a big one.  I might lose the cabinet between the sink and the stove to get one or lose some of the cabinet on the other side, since the one that is there is in the corner;  it is just such an awkward sink.  But there are possibilities of going in either direction and just losing some under cabinet space.  

So, I am done outside for the night and will probably put another movie in the player.   Got to go get a trap in the morning for the greenhouse/chickens....


----------



## Alaskan

Maybe look at one of those resale building supply places for a proper sink?

Having a solid surface top with an under-mount sink makes cleaning much less work.

When we added on...  all lights and fixtures etc. were mail order.  It worked well...  and that way I could spend ages comparing prices and features before buying.

The one sink that arrived broken was replaced without any trouble.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, you got to get whatever it is after the chickens. new trap on the way.

What about a commercial sink? It would be stainless steel, but you could get a deep sink with the drainboard. There is a commercial kitchen supply in Tyler, they have used equipment. I bet you could find something in your area like that. Maybe a restaurant salvage? LOL


----------



## farmerjan

There is a new Habitat Restore place just opened up that I want to go into.  Also will check some other places. I just keep looking and when I find what I want I will grab it.  
@Alaskan .... a friend has the under mount sink and I like it better than the ones that are flush with the counter top.  I am leaning towards that type of thing.  
I HATE STAINLESS STEEL sinks.  I realize that they are supposed to be more sanitary and all that but I really hate them.  Always have.  These little kittycorner ones are stainless steel.  But I may have to go that way if I can't find the size I want.  There is a restaurant supply place in a nearby town that I need to go check out....and I have not been to Home Depot to look at sinks.  I don't need for it to be the size of the washing machine or anything, but it has to be more than 12x12 or whatever stupid little size these are in here now... and it has got to be more than 6 inches deep ... I mean these are so shallow that I can't even put pots in to soak.....or even a gallon glass jar laid on the side... I have to stand up the jar or the pot and fill them with water rather than soak them in the sink full of water after I wash other stuff...

Tomorrow morning I am going to get up and get going... head to TSC to see about getting a trap to replace this smooshed one. Then check out whatever they have left on sale for after Christmas.... was NOT going out today in the craziness.... maybe go by the Lowes down there as sometimes they carry different stuff in the store than the other one I usually go by on my way to testing.  There is also a more local, long established building supply store right up the road... I ought to stop there while I am in the area and see  what they have.....never know.  
Need to stop and see what we are going to do for the car transmission too.... 
Quitting for the night.


----------



## Alaskan

Why do you hate stainless sinks?

My kitchen sinks are stainless.  They are a good size...  but they are a drop in... so that stupid lip that keeps water on the formica counter and ruins it.  But... the sinks themselves are fine.

My laundry room sink is also stainless,  but an under-mount.  It is fantastic.  

As I understand it...  Most complaints against stainless are for the lower cost ones that are thin, and so not durable, as well as very loud when the water hits them.

I do agree that the enamel ones are pretty,  and old fashioned.  However,  I worry that we would chip an enamel sink.  

I also like the looks of those soapstone sinks... but again...  I know we would bust them.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Why do you hate stainless sinks?
> 
> My kitchen sinks are stainless.  They are a good size...  but they are a drop in... so that stupid lip that keeps water on the formica counter and ruins it.  But... the sinks themselves are fine.
> 
> My laundry room sink is also stainless,  but an under-mount.  It is fantastic.
> 
> As I understand it...  Most complaints against stainless are for the lower cost ones that are thin, and so not durable, as well as very loud when the water hits them.
> 
> I do agree that the enamel ones are pretty,  and old fashioned.  However,  I worry that we would chip an enamel sink.
> 
> I also like the looks of those soapstone sinks... but again...  I know we would bust them.


X2 for this one. And I wouldn’t trust washing a baby in an enamel sink. To many pores


----------



## Mini Horses

I have double, deep stainless.  Heavy weight, no sounds at water fill..🤣.  At another house I had a tall faucet that also lifted another 6".  Couldn't find that when I built here, so just tall and pivot but the sprayer can work for really tall pans.  Like mine but it's 20 yr old and no need to replace...No telling what's available now.  Still has a great finish on it.

There's a couple possum hanging around that I have to "remove".  So I'm with you on trapping.  At least I still have 4 traps to use!   Wonder how many cats I'll catch in the process?  🤣.  This one possum comes onto front porch!  Tonight there were two!  That has to be stopped.  So tomorrow I'll set up a couple and see what gets caught.

We had beautiful weather today!!!  75 and winds gone.  Beautiful!  Worked outside most of the day.  Found lots to do.  😁.  Reworked a couple fence spots, moved some animals around, got some portable panels moved to storage.  Set up for tomorrow's work.  Came in a little stiff but glad to have accomplished what I did.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Also, talked to @CntryBoy and he and his wife are doing good.  Gabby is 4 yrs old now and he said she is doing a good job of taking care of them.  They are still working along on the property... not fenced yet but have good garden space now.


Thanks for the update, glad they are doing well.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday evening.  It has been cloudy and dreary all day yesterday and today.  There were a few sprinkles earlier but nothing to amount to even getting the road wet.  Temps in the upper 40's to 60... supposed to get warmer the next couple of days, and some real accumulating rain to come down.  Like maybe even a half inch ???!!!! WOW.  We really need some moisture.  We are now in what is considered moderate drought..... this is in comparison to what we normally have in the way of total moisture for the year.  It was only 3 years ago that I was talking about how it was raining "AGAIN" , and we seemed to never get dry.  It will be interesting to see what we end the year for as far as deficit amounts of rainfall.

We worked the cattle finally yesterday.  Got the cows all in, and matched cows and calves.  GF had been tagging the calves before she had surgery and now is not doing any of course.  There were only 2 new ones and it was not hard to get them matched.  He moved 7 cow/calf pairs that had heifer calf babies to the pasture next to my house.... and I think there were 6 or 7 with bull calves that went up into the pasture behind the farm there.  Still 10 (?) more that were supposed to be pregnant, that have not calved... but I need to get their numbers to see when they were checked and how long the vet said they were... they might not even be due yet. 

If anyone calves now, they will not go out with the bulls because they won't come in heat in time to get bred in most cases.  They will get held over into the spring calving group that will probably start in mid-Feb.....I have got to call the vets office and see when he is coming to the dairy down this way and see if we can get fit in too.  We try to do it when he is coming this way (like he goes right by us to go to a couple different farms) , and then we can split the travel with the other farm too and it saves the vet a separate trip and even though he gets travel, it still saves everyone all around....
There are about 12 at one place that are going to come home, and these 10 or so, and a couple odd ones in the barn, and some at the nurse cow field if I can get them in;  plus another group of  12 or 13 at a different pasture.... so probably 30 or so to be done.  He can do them in about an hour if we have them all in at the barn in groups. 

 The ones at a couple of pastures, mostly all have heifer calves on them.... will get the calves weaned off and the cows moved out for spring calving if they are bred.  DS is wanting to take some calves to market as the heifer prices are holding pretty steady.   If not bred, there will be some serious consideration made as most any that are not bred should probably get sold unless it is a problem with the bull;  that did happen one time when a previously very good bull, was shooting blanks and we had to move in 2 bulls to get the cows bred back as fast as possible to not lose any more time than possible.  They still were 4 months behind the rest that were due to be calving the next spring....but most managed to settle right away and many we were able to back up a month a year for a couple years to get them back to where they should have been.  A few also were getting some age on them so they got culled out eventually.  

So, got home and was tired and achy.  Took a good hot shower but had trouble going to sleep.  

Went this morning and set up meters at the farm to test this afternoon.  Came home and did a few exercises but did not want to get too sore.  Went to the farm around 4:15 to test and didn't get home until 8..... started milking about 4:45, got done about 7:45 and came straight home.   I am going in and get a good hot shower and try to get to sleep because I have to be back at the farm to start at 5:15.... They are milking the most cows they have been for awhile,  and it takes longer.  

Then after all that, I have the dentist appt in the afternoon for the crown because of the tooth that is deteriorating after probably 30 years or more since I had part of it filled.  I have no complaints, for how long the previous filling lasted.  Will get it fixed. 
 Then PT Thursday morning, then set up and testing the big 240 cow herd....24 meters that I will drop off at the farm and let them set up.....for Thurs afternoon;  and I have to go back to them on Friday morning which I hate.   Then New Years eve.... and I am testing Sat morning.... New years day... but it is no set up.....and they don't start til 5. Since I am such a big party person........ no big deal to work.  But I really am hating these mornings.... especially since I can't seem to get to sleep very fast anymore.  Maybe I will be tired after a couple days of testing that I will be able to sleep better.


----------



## Mike CHS

Your posts seem to indicate that you are getting back to normal but I guess you don't know what "normal" is now


----------



## Mini Horses

I think there hasn't been "normal" for a few years.....it's just a memory!😉.  But I can read the differences!!   She's doing a LOT more and better.



farmerjan said:


> Then after all that, I have the dentist appt in the afternoon for the crown because of the tooth that is deteriorating after probably 30 years or more since I had part of it filled. I have no complaints, for how long the previous filling lasted. Will get it fixed.


This is why I'm getting these crowns on mine.  Tooth crumbled, filling didn't.  🤣 All back jaw teeth, not fun.  Have 2 more to do 2022...yay for insurance!  Fortunately no pain in damaged ones while I wait to do them.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> X2 for this one. And I wouldn’t trust washing a baby in an enamel sink. To many pores




I hate to break the news to you, but babies have been washed in a lot worse than enamel porcelain sinks for millennia and have somehow survived it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> I hate to break the news to you, but babies have been washed in a lot worse than enamel porcelain sinks for millennia and have somehow survived it.


It’s a miracle!


----------



## farmerjan

Think of all the plastic baby bath tubs that have been sold over the years and who knows what was absorbed into the skin..... I will take the enamel porcelain sinks...... 

Got done with this morning's test, went to the farmer's house to do the computer work and talked to his wife and daughter(who is home from Idaho working in the ag industry there).... then got the meters out of the barn as the wash cycles were done.  Came home and went out checked the chickens.  Going to get the samples packed so that I can drop them off when I leave to go to town... Put some more of the longer hoses in the back of the truck and took out the short ones that I will not use at the farm tomorrow....figured I would do it while it was not raining and warm.... have to put the rest of the meters in for tomorrow.  Going in to pack the samples. 

Had a sprinkle of rain, and some more light stuff coming in later then maybe some decent rain coming through the weekend.  Here's hoping.  Warm, only went to 56 last night and won't warm up alot if no sun, but very much above freezing for the next few days.  I am going to stick my rain gauge back out to see if we get much in the next few days. 

@Mike CHS .... I guess I am getting back to normal... like you said, what is normal????  But as far as getting around more and working.  I mostly ran the chute catching the calves the other day so that they could get shots and the bulls banded before we turned them out.  The nicest thing is that it doesn't hurt to stand.... that has been the biggest blessing so far.  Walking is still a bit stiff,  and I am not ready to run and shut a gate in a hurry or anything;  and there are still issues with the right knee/ham string/tendons/ligaments and muscles and cramping but it is working its self out some.  I need to work on the stretching more... but it is not waking me up like it was....FINALLY.... 
And being able to cook and make decent food has really helped.  I am trying to also eat better and start losing some weight too.  I think that will come some more with the spring time weather and getting around outside more.  But I am trying to be more careful with my intake of food.  Plus getting back to my supplements so that I feel better.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

See the thought of all the germs on plastic makes me want to vomit. But babies need immune systems too. Being in this hospital has jaded me. 🤣


----------



## Bruce

I suspect you could safely bathe a baby in most any vessel, as long as you aren't using water from somewhere like the Ganges River.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> See the thought of all the germs on plastic makes me want to vomit. But babies need immune systems too. Being in this hospital has jaded me. 🤣


Haha, wait until your kids are crawling around and eat dirt. Oh wait! You are on a FARM!! It won't be dirt........


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Haha, wait until your kids are crawling around and eat dirt. Oh wait! You are on a FARM!! It won't be dirt........


AHHHHHH STOP. don’t put this in my mind!


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> AHHHHHH STOP. don’t put this in my mind!


Get over it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Get over it.


Put ‘em up sister! 🤣


----------



## farmerjan

My mom always used to say that we would eat a peck of dirt before we died.  And she did not rule out anything that was on the ground.....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> My mom always used to say that we would eat a peck of dirt before we died.  And she did not rule out anything that was on the ground.....


Oh Jan gross! 🤮


----------



## Alaskan

Years back I read a scientific study done in Germany. 

It showed that kids that grew up around cattle/ ate cattle poo, were healthier than those that didn't eat poo....  or had horse or chicken poo.

Cattle poo, it where it is at!


----------



## farmerjan

Cool with a little showers/sprinkles that might turn into some actual RAIN this evening and then again over the New Years eve and weekend... with possible snow flurries by Sunday night.....

Went to dentist and got my new crown.  Went to the store and looked a little bit at Lowe's but didn't see anything I was interested in. Did get a couple of African violets that were marked down because they are past the flowering stage. One looked like dried up dark colored flowers and one had one pinkish bloom left in the dead ones.  Was looking for any leftover Christmas cactus but none to be seen.  Come to think of it, I don't remember any before the holiday either, but I didn't do much shopping either. 
There is a "new" used bookstore and so I went in there... WOW..... thousands of books.  I picked up a few paperbacks @ 2.50 each.  I know that @ Goodwill store they are 1.00, but I had a real good selection here.  I will go back. By type and mostly in pretty good alphabetical order too.... My knees were hurting a little so didn't stay real long.  They also buy some used books... have to be in pretty good shape.... don't know the particulars on what they pay.... I think it is book credit form.  But something to consider in the future. 

Got home after dark and went out and put the chickens in the crate for the night.  Brought the boxes in the house with the sample bottles so I can transfer them to the trays that I take in the parlor.  I plan to go to bed early tonight and hope I can go to sleep.  Might have some "doctored" eggnog to help "put me out"..... too warm for hot chocolate.  Could just make a good toasted Almond with amaretto, kahlua and cream.... 
Tomorrow is PT and then taking the meters to the farm and dropping off for testing.  I will try to stay off my knees for a good part of the afternoon beforehand since I will be in the parlor at least 4-5 hours.....
Got notice from SS about the cost of living raise...the year you reach full retirement age now you can earn 51,960......and now you can keep all your SS once you are at full retirement age.  So technically, I would not be affected by the annuity if I took it in a lump sum......but I would still have to claim it as income and then have to pay a big lump sum taxes AND it would still qualify for an increase in income for the following year so might have to pay quarterly taxes the first year because they base it on whether you have a substantial increase and the IRS wants their tax money UP FRONT..... So, I am still glad I am doing it as a 5 year payout.  
The part B medicare medical insurance went from $135 to $170..... it comes directly out of the SS check... But I am not going to even squeak about it since they are paying all my knee replacement costs....... with the COL increase even with the extra taken out for the medical ins... I will be getting about 50-60 more a month.  Sure everything costs more, but I am driving less so it will be found money....I will still try to live on less like I am doing now....once I get the vehicles all straightened out and repairs paid for.   And hopefully a good garden this coming year to be able to cut grocery costs.  

Well, it is 10 p.m. and I am calling it quits for the night.


----------



## Baymule

Social Security will finally start paying me the "more" amount on the 4th Wednesday in January. I've never been so delighted to be living in poverty in my whole life. LOL LOL Somewhere in all that, I've got to buy a new car. 

Toasted almond? How much amaretto, kahlua and cream? I have some Amaretto. I made some Creme Brule with it, was good. 

I'm so glad that your knees are feeling better. It won't be long and you will feel no pain and life will be wonderful for you.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Toasted almond? How much amaretto, kahlua and cream? I have some Amaretto. I made some Creme Brule with it, was good.


In my experience, pour until your heart feels happy with it. 😂😂 I have the same philosophy with coffee.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> In my experience, pour until your heart feels happy with it. 😂😂 I have the same philosophy with coffee.


My heart don't need too much of that kind of happy. I figured out years ago that I am a complete A$$ under the influence. LOL A little is good. Overpour is not. I have an over the top personality anyway, remove what little sense I have and it can get pretty danged wild. Nope.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> My heart don't need too much of that kind of happy. I figured out years ago that I am a complete A$$ under the influence. LOL A little is good. Overpour is not. I have an over the top personality anyway, remove what little sense I have and it can get pretty danged wild. Nope.


Really? 🤣 you don’t seem the type! 🤣🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Bartenders pour equal amounts of amaretto and Kahlua and then cream in a rocks glass.... over ice.  So a shot of each over ice and then cream to fill glass.  I usually use about a 1/2 shot as I don't drink much... never did, could always nurse a drink twice as long as anyone in any group I was in.  

Bottles in racks, dressed in "clean clothes", headed out to PT.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good luck at PT! ❤️


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Really? 🤣 you don’t seem the type! 🤣🤣


A lot of birthdays have calmed me down quite a bit. But I still have plenty of crazy left. My dear BJ remarked not too long ago, "Just when I think I have you figured out, you change directions."
Me, "Are you bored?"
BJ, "No."
Me, "Then what's the problem?" 
Laughter


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Oh Jan gross! 🤮


Ask your parents if you ever ate dirt   Heck you probably inhaled plenty of stuff as an infant laying face down most anywhere. And yet you lived. At least we THINK you did.


----------



## farmerjan

I know I've eaten dirt at times... as a kid we had mud pies for make believe and you know as kids we tasted everything.  A peck of dirt over 70-80 years is probably a teaspoon a year or something.... I mean, next to nothing.  I have literally eaten dirt when I got tossed off the horse a few times when I was younger and just eating things fresh from the garden you will inhale some dust.... that's dirt in powder form. 

Got home from testing at 8.  Long afternoon.  We were milking (testing) at 3:30 or so... about 3 1/2 hours actual time as well as waiting for the meters to start washing so that I can empty the first rinse of the milky residue and they will wash cleaner with the actual wash and rinse cycles.... I ache.... and I had PT today too.  Going in to take a good hot shower and run the hottest water I can stand on the back of the right leg on the muscles and all.... Got to be back in the barn before 5 a.m.....
Went out and locked the hens in the crate for the night.  Got 2 eggs today, 1 brown and 1 white;  they have been laying 2-3 a day so not bad.
It was cloudy with some sprinkle/showers but nothing to amount to anything.  Got a little sun this afternoon then it clouded back up and a tiny little bit that is more like a mist... then it stopped.  They keep saying we are going to get some "rain showers" and some accumulation.... I'm not sure they remember what "rain showers" actually is anymore.... oh well, it got up to 60 today again.... I'm not sure that is so good as I actually saw some yellow forsythia flowers on some bushes.... so it is all mixed up.  And some of the trees look like their branch tips are swelling like they are going to "bloom" like in the spring. 

Time to quit and wind down and try to "relax" these knees.....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> At least we THINK you did.


No, I’m definitely dead right now. Died years ago. 🤣


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> No, I’m definitely dead right now. Died years ago. 🤣


Is that what smells so bad? Buzzards are circling…..


----------



## Baymule

I may go fix me one of those amaretto things. I got Kahlua too. Cleaned out the sheep barn yesterday and today. It hasn’t been cleaned out all year. Last February was -6 degrees with 15 brand new baby lambs, so I threw down lots of hay for them to snuggle in. Come spring, it rained forever. When rain finally stopped, it was HOT. We decided to clean the barn in the fall. Everything went to sh!t in the fall. So the barn reeeelly needed cleaning out. I practice deep litter but this is ridiculous. Told neighbor Robert he could have it for his garden. We dug out a flatbed trailer load yesterday and tossed it on his garden. Today we did 2 trailer loads and tossed on his garden. Not bragging, but I worked circles around him. Poor man was tired. LOL. 

I’ll let you know if that amaretto thing is any good! LOL


----------



## Baymule

Ok, I made one. I think I still prefer my kahlua over ice cream! Haha! But I’ll drink this and sleep like a rock. Watching New Year’s Nashville Big Bash on TV. Lots of good country music playing.


----------



## Alaskan

Actually... Kailua in some hot chocolate sounds good...  not about to both to make it... I think I will shower instead.


----------



## farmerjan

HAPPY NEW YEARS DAY to all... Let us say a prayer that it will be a better year than the last 2 have been overall...

Got up and went to test the herd this morning.  We started getting some light rain last eve and had some overnight... more after we started milking.  Got a good rain for about an hour or so and we are still getting a little.  Another wave is supposed to come through later into tomorrow.  Will take every drop we can.   The temps are warmer than normal still.... 50's overnight and will hold pretty steady through tomorrow night then dropping 20-30 degrees with highs only in the 30's and low 40's instead of the upper 50's and low 60's.   SO thankful for the moisture and hope we get more.  

I am tired as I did not get very much sleep the last 2 nights. Aggravating.  I just turned the heat up in the BR and bath and am going in to take a shower and wash my hair and not smell like a dairy cow barn for a couple days.  Might even take a nap for a little bit....🤔.   All the cow manure/iodine smelling clothes are going in the basket to get washed and I will put on plain clean fresh smelling clothes.  Some days I just hate the smell.... beef cows smell so different as does their manure and everything.  It's the differences in the feeds.....

I made bacon and eggs this morning after I got home.  Let the chickens out into the greenhouse shelter but did not open the door to outside.  They can stay in there for the day.  No eggs this morning.....slackers......  I don't see any signs of anyone eating them, I think it is just the shorter days and such.  Plus it has been cloudy and dreary out.
Spider plants were left out on the deck so are getting a good "rain" watering.  I will bring them in Sunday eve before the weather turns colder. 

Once I get my hair washed I need to go in and wash dishes and get things in there a little organized.  Took 2 roasting chickens out of the freezer so I can make stuffing and then cook both and a BIG pot of mashed potatoes and send one to DS and GF..... I told him I would. Maybe tomorrow?  I like having the chicken breast meat to slice for sandwiches....

When the rain lets up a little..... the radar shows us getting a break mid afternoon for a few hours..... I will bring the samples in and get them packed.  Have to go down and get the meters from the other farm and leave him the jump drive to put info back into his computer.  Would be good to get them and leave them in the back of the truck to get washed off with the next round of rain showers.  Then I can put them away in the storage bin thing in the carport.

Got a couple of those darned "flour/pantry moths" in the new trap I put out.  I went to pour a bowl of raisin bran the other day and out comes a couple of the moths....UGH.....  There wasn't more than a bowl or 2 left in it... but still.  

Okay, tired of smelling the barn soooo......


----------



## Bruce

Kahlua also goes well in eggnog


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday night.  It feels like Sunday for some reason.....

We had some good rain;  nearly an inch.  The spring at the nurse cow pasture is very very low, so this ought to help since it is dependent on ground water.... 
Plus I went up there and got cattle in.  Took 10 out of there this afternoon.... 7 big calves and 3 cows.  There is one more calf DS said I should have left in the barn to be moved,  and his momma needs to be pregnancy checked... and 1 big heifer I could not get in.  With this many fewer there, I hope that I will be able to get the heifer in. The heifer is not cooperative about going in like the rest;  very standoffish and not one I want to keep either.... Her momma is one of the 3 cows that got taken out.  Cow is in heat and she raises a mediocre calf.... she should have been very pregnant or had one of the new calves.... but we found one dead a week ago, so it may have been hers.  If she is open,  and I get the other calves all matched up....which means hers either died or she didn't get pregnant..., then she will go.  If for some reason tomorrow I cannot match up a calf, or if her udder looks filled and a calf at the pasture is hollering, then she will go back there.   The big heifer should have been taken off her before now, but it didn't get done before the surgery.  And the cow does not look like anything is nursing her right now.... So, I will go up tomorrow and see if I can get the 5 new calves matched with their momma's..... I know 3 of them but not the other 2.  I will have to sit around and watch and see who nurses who.... with the bigger calves out of there, hopefully I can get them matched.  Then one day I will have to get tags in their ears and the bull calves banded.  

The other 2 cows will get pregnancy checked.  One had next to no milk and the calf is not great.  She was a bought heifer.  If she is well along pregnant, she will probably get a 2nd chance... and we will wean her steer calf off now.  The other one was a bought heifer that wound up pregnant... had a tiny 25 lb calf, and it got scours and died while we were in NH for my father's service.  GF did try giving it stuff, and took it to the barn and bottle fed it electrolytes and all, but it died.  The little heifer was bred too young, and she has done some growing but she is still small.  Still, if she is bred back, she will get a 2nd chance.  If she is very short bred  or open, she will be a beef.  She is never going to be very big, but it wasn't her fault she lost the calf and it was probably better for her.  There is one other that was bought at the same time,  that had a tiny calf along with her, but she has managed to raise it.  She is a little thing, and the calf has been slow growing but now is starting to look halfway decent.  

Took "Roscoe" off my nurse cow so she also can get a break.  He is getting pretty big and was doing all he could to breed the cow that was in heat.....DS can run him with the steers for now.  

So tomorrow DS said "they" are going to move the one group from "greg's" place.... and the group of calves he put back out on pasture 2 months ago.  I said what time did he need me and he looked at GF and said well, we can probably get them..... I was not asked or included..... .  
There are some heifers in the group he put back out,  that will get sold along with some other stuff he  wants to get  moved out of the barn.  A couple are mine and one is real nice but a high strung nut case,  so she will be sold.  Not keeping idiots.  
All the calves he moved this afternoon are mine except for 2.  And the one still there is mine also, and the one that he said I should wean is mine.  We like to calve out the heifers at the nurse cow pasture, but I kinda like having my stuff mostly all there.....Mine started out as heifers to calve but they have been kept there for 2 calvings now.  Guess they need to go out to pastures with big cows since they are on their 2nd calves.  Then the bred heifers can go there to calve this coming spring.  
There are 2 heifers I got back from the dairy last year that I am going to sell.... they are nothing special being 1/2 dairy and 1/2 beef.  I have others much nicer to pick from. 

He wants to ship a load this Saturday and it will be mostly heifers and whatever cull cows we have to go.  Don't know if he is going to try to get the one big bull in.  He will not stay in the pasture and keeps tearing up fences.  Right now he is in with the steers, eating their grain,  and is so fat he waddles..... He is one of the oldest bulls and when they get to where they don't respect fences, it is time for them to go.  

 DS just texted and said they are going to the local little restaurant for supper in a little bit,  if I wanted to go.  I said okay.  So, I better get my shoes on and brush my hair.  Not changing clothes or anything...


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  Ate some "brunch"... leftover's from last eve.  Went to the little local italian rest... kinda a "local watering hole"  and they do alot of pizza but also pasta and other sandwiches... Anyway. it was good and came home and I went to bed pretty early.

Going up now to make sure the calves are matched at the pasture. But no one was hollering or looking lost and GF said she thought the one they got tagged when I was in for surgery was on Lily, (cow name) so that leaves one and I am pretty sure who it was on but not positive.  So headed up there now. 

DS said he had to go in to get the spreaders on the VDOT trucks because now this weather is looking to maybe come in and be more "winterlike" than was originally forecast.
We had over 2 inches of rain total the last 2 days.  I measured what was in a bucket as I didn't get the rain gauge back out.  Now they are saying we are going to get one more wave of rain... with the cold front behind it, and that although the ground is warm, it may come down fast enough and thick enough now that it will wind up accumulating.  The latest forecast is for a dusting to more likely 2-10 INCHES.... WHAT ???? 
  

So, I am not going to try to get those couple back in at the pasture as he was going to get the cows moved from the other 2 places and since I have not gotten a call or a text, they obviously didn't think they needed me to help.  And he could just swing up and get them if I got them in, but they are supposed to meet someone around 3 p.m. so he has got to be done and I am not going to call him at 2:30 and say I got them in.  I will just leave things alone and just go make sure the calves are matched to the cows.  Then if possible late in the week, I will see if I can get the stupid heifer in, so that she can get sold with the ones he wants to take on Saturday... and if I get the other 2 cows in and the one bigger steer calf, they can get moved to the barn and put in with the next group to be pregnancy checked and the steer weaned. 

It has been in the 50's all day.  Rather comfortable with no wind but there is no sun either.  Clouds should be starting to move in again now from the west. 

DS is going to take off the whole day Tuesday, and go with me to do the 500+ cow herd tuesday morning.  Then he will go to the barn and get cattle moved around and all for the vet that afternoon.  Do any feeding he has to do.   I have PT at noon, then will go to the barn too.  It is going to be a long day for my knees..... oh well.  I do  not have anything scheduled for Wed and will try to recover!!!!  Then yearly eye dr appt on Thursday.

If the weather does get iffy, he might be going in tonight at midnight, so will be off Monday during the day.  It might be a problem for him if he has to go back in on Monday night.... because then he will not be able to help me Tuesday morning.... ooohhhh.... just realized that..... well, I will have to just play it by ear.   I don't think I am up for that herd by myself..... that double 12 and in the barn for 4 hours last thurs/fri about did my knees in. 

Well, heading just across the road to the nurse cow pasture to check on them.... I am going to go to the farm and get my meters and all too... want to have them on the truck to get rain water rinsed off and the snow won't hurt either.  Then I can just put them away when they are dried off.


----------



## Mini Horses

Dang!!   Gotta watch weather now......I know earlier reports of that huge cold front coming SE but, didn't look to be that bad our way, you either!  Glad you got that rain!!  Close to 2" here after 2 days but, 61 out there right now.  At least wind stopped today, no sun, dreary.     We may be getting slower move in as tonight was to get cold.  Now looks cold coming in less intensely, with snow staying north of me.  🤔.  Seems a couple inches into Richmond and on over to eastern shore.  Possible flurries into Williamsburg.   Ok it's winter but don't have to like it!

So wet couldn't do much except hang out, do feed chores.   Was an 8 egg day!  😁. Averaging 6 a day...need to do something with them. 🤨. Gifts to??   Prices up at groc and expect 20% more on most groc items, per Kraft/Heinz.  Like we haven't noticed already.   Glad I'm stocked and in lifestyle I am.

Like you, I'm finding I can survive without working....😁.

ETA....weather just reported more scenarios...2-4" of wet, heavier winds.  Rain overnight and morning...flurries to an inch of slush.  Means...who knows!  Wait and see 🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Back in for the night.  I went across to the nurse cow pasture and all 5 calves are matched so the cow that was in heat that he moved to the barn did not have one of the babies.  Good.   Will have to get the babies in and get them tagged but at least I know the cows they are on. When I drove in there they all headed to the barn... figured they were going to get grain again I guess.  The spooky heifer was right with the group.   So maybe she won't be a problem to get in the next time I try.  I did not try to get any in and it turns out to be a good thing.  DS had to go into to work to get the spreaders on the VDOT trucks... but then they had to get all the private contractors to come in also since the forecast had changed to 2-10 inches, and it looks like they will be needing the plows as well as the sanding/chemical stuff. 

 Talked to him about 2:30 and he said he was just leaving work... he went in at 9 a.m. and was there 5+ hours instead of the 1-2 he planned on.  He was leaving to go get the truck and trailer and head to get the one group of cow/calf pairs.  Said it would take 2 trips because of the calves weighing over 400 lbs... and that he was not going to go get the young stock at the other place because there just wasn't time.  I said I didn't get the ones in at snyder's because I figured he would be too tight on time and it turns out he was way behind due to work stuff.  He said he needed to get the cow/calf pairs out of the one place as it is alot farther to go feed.  He can take hay down to the place where the young ones are as it is much closer to here. 

So things never get done like he/we plan.  So, it is good that I didn't even try to get them in so that they will be more likely to just come in the next time.  They are almost out of hay, but I told him that they could just clean it up and he could take hay in there tomorrow.  There is some picking and they need to clean it up and not waste so much... and it is still 50 out so warm enough for them to be nosing through it.  They are all in very good condition, so not going to hurt them to wait for morning. Ground is real wet too.  I did check and the trough from the spring was 3/4 full, so that was real good.  Luckily I could see the water in the big round tank shimmering, so I did not have to try to walk down the hill.  I was not about to try to take the truck down near it and get stuck on soft wet ground.  

He texted me around 4 and was headed back to get the 2nd trailer load of cattle.  It gets dark early so hope that all went okay.  He did say he had to go in at Midnight tonight for sure.  He said he had a little feeding to do then hopefully he will go home and get some sleep before going in at midnight.  Unless it starts to get nasty before then, his boss might call him in sooner.  He definitely will be off all day Monday now... I told him he could feed at snyder's when he gets off in the morning.  They will be looking for hay and it will be good that they had to clean up some and not waste as much.  A couple of calves had gone into the pen through the creep gate, so the medium sized ones (200 +/- lbs) have figured it out.  The little ones will learn to follow them in.  That works good.  
And he said he heard that the weather is looking to be in the single digits for the weekend so it might not be a good time to ship cattle.  I just wish he would quit wanting to sell this time of year... wait for late Feb and then take them when buyers are looking for feeders to go out on grass for the spring.... 

It is not doing anything out there now.  Looking like it will get here after 9-10 p.m. and will start as some rain, then the temps to fall fast.  Totally crazy.....

I got the chickens locked and and they all went into the crate without me having to do more than just herd the last 2 in that direction.  Haven't gotten any eggs in the last 2 days though.  Oh well.  maybe tomorrow.  

I am going to pack yesterday's milk samples and then they will go out tomorrow with the ones from Friday... the UPS guy ran early on Friday and I did not get done in time.  
I went down to that farm and got all the meters on the truck and the hoses so they can get wet and then I can clean off some of the splatters on them... then put them in the storage bin.  I also filled up the truck with gas on the way home while it was warmer and more comfortable to be pumping gas. 
Didn't get the car down to the shop but it can go tomorrow or Tuesday.  They have a flatbed  car carrier, "tow truck" and if the weather is crappy, there is always dozens of extra calls for breakdowns and accidents so I am not having a fit over it not being there.  They will get to it when I get it there;  maybe be glad it is not there in the way tomorrow.  
So, I am pretty much done for the night.  Going to look at the weather again, and then go in and get a good hot shower.... at least if it gets crappy and we do lose power or something, then I don't have to deal with going to bed cold or dirty.  

Gee @Baymule , your temps sure dropped there in a hurry... guess we are a day behind you.... but ours will stay colder longer normally.  And we should get some snow and I know you sure don't want a repeat of last year..... there is a saving grace that you don't have as many animals as you had if you do have to haul much water.... 
@Mini Horses ..... I will send the weather your way once we have had enough..... . It does look like it is going to have more impact than they originally figured....here and your way.


----------



## Bruce

Sister-in-law lives in Alexandria. She was going go down today but we had snow. Now supposed to get snow down there tomorrow! Don't know if she's driving tomorrow or waiting until Tuesday.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ....Tell SIL to wait til Tuesday to be on the safe side.  Radar shows weather through  mid morning here and we are in the far western area compared to her place in Alexandria..... If it passes through there during the day, they will be out on the roads everywhere with either salt/sand or with the plows then salt/sand.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's already down to 30* here and we have probably 3" of snow on the ground.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey @Mike CHS  did those other ewes ever lamb??? Sure hope they don't do it now in the snow.  How much are they calling for you to get there????


----------



## Mike CHS

We are several days past their due dates so I'm hoping they won't now in this cold.  Our first year we had them lambing when it was down to 10 degrees.  Our girls put on the thickest coats that I have ever seen so that should have told us it was going to get nasty.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses ..... I will send the weather your way once we have had enough.....


🤣. Thanks, pal!


----------



## Baymule

That there is a true friend!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses    Being a true friend, we are keeping the snow/ice particles here for now... It is really nasty out there.  It started with light rain late Sunday night, like 10-11 p.m.  Then harder rain, then got colder and transitioned to icy pellets and snow, somewhere around 3-4 a.m.. And the wind started really blowing... Has had blowing ice/snow,  and miserable out there since.  
It is nearly 8 a.m. and the snow is blowing like crazy and you can barely see much of anywhere.  I have not been out other than the front porch and would say there is 4 inches on the ground and it is really coming down.  It looks like @Mini Horses is getting alot of rain over that way;  and it looks like this stuff is going more NNE than East so don't know how much of the snow she will get.  The indoor outdoor thermometer is saying 28 and it is on the front porch... open but still a little protected...  The snow has blown in on the porch on everything that is stacked there.... some is covered with the tarp.... it is really really blowing right now.  
What a switch from yesterday's weather and temps.  It doesn't look like they have done much on the road here... I imagine the interstate and the main roads are taking all their attention and time.  I have seen a couple of trucks go down the road.   I have no where to go and don't intend to go out even to let the chickens out of their crate for awhile.  They have some room in the crate and they certainly aren't going to die of starvation for a few hours.  

What a difference 24 hours makes..... WINTER  is here with a vengeance....supposedly it is going to end by 10-12 and then sun coming out and warming into the low 40's so maybe even a little melting.  I was going to go get milk today, but still have over a half gallon so will be fine for another day.  
It sounds like  hurricane winds out there blowing.... 

Made myself a cup of hot cocoa and am going to read a book for awhile.  I did all the dishes up yesterday except the gallon jars that had been rinsed so they will get done in awhile.  Need to think about doing another chicken, using the oven and warming up the house later on.  Maybe even get out the vacuum and doing some house cleaning????  I am sure I will find something to occupy my time.  Just hoping we don't lose our power with this wind...


----------



## Mini Horses

I've got the heavy winds, rain gabatch....snow still north and west but coming!     They say  expect colder and snow after lunch.   41 now, been dropping fast.  Yep, I'm inside!!

Expecting maybe an inch or two of white...after 2-3" of rain.   Gonna be a mess!!!  If temps stay cold all night, prob some slick roads tomorrow.   VDOT was loading up for this yesterday morning.  Already snow maybe 60 miles out....

Guess it had to happen sometime.  😔🙄


----------



## farmerjan

It is looking like we will be out of the snow by 1-2 p.m.  It is blowing hard and there is 2 inches or more covering everything on the porch... It will be a mess to clean up and as soon as it stops I will have to go out and brush the snow off the boxes that aren't tarp covered.  Note.... have to get another tarp to cover rest of stuff.  
House is chilly with the wind too.  Gas fireplace heater is running quite a bit and I am going in now to see about making the stuffing for the chickens and get them in the oven to cook.  That will help heat things up.  The stove is electronic ignition, so once I get the oven on, it will run if we lose the electric.  The burners I can light with a match but they said I could not light the oven that way.  So I am going to get it on, let it stay at very low until I am ready to cook.  
We have had the lights flicker twice with this wind... It is cold out with the wind.  Temps right at 28.  

Got the oven lit, did all the gallon jars and everything else that needed washing so that is done.  Got out a big bowl to make the stuffing for 2 chickens...


----------



## Baymule

Hope you keep power on!


----------



## Bruce

It is off at DD1's BF's place near Lake Anna. He's got electric baseboard heat, nothing else. Apparently about a foot of snow. I hope they take DW's advice and shut off the water and drain the pipes. 

And right up your alley of complaints that the big producers shove the small ones out of business Jan. 
Biden offers $1B for small beef producers.


----------



## farmerjan

I read the post you referred to @Bruce .... I want to see some actual plans before I get too enthusiastic, but if there is some help then it will be very nice. It was very vague.... Part of it is going to be looking at and changing some of the "rules" that make it financially impossible for a small business to be able to put into practice all the requirements that they have enacted over the years.  Making small slaughter houses to put in certain equipment that basically is not practical for that size operation... to not allow farmers to sell certain products; in state or across state lines without USDA certification... when many of the state inspections for plants are actually stricter but do not cost the small guy a small fortune to implement...

They actually did get more snow a little north and more into the center of the state than we did.  We wound up with about 6-8 inches here... but the wind blew so hard it was very very hard to measure....
It started as rain Sunday night, changed to snow...icy pellets of rain/snow... then to all snow and it fell fast.  By noon it had passed us, the sun came out but was windy and cold all day. and looks like @Mini Horses did not get hit with much snow.  
The temps dropped to 15* here last night on the porch... DS said he had 9*. The sun came out and the roads were melting what little there was on them.  Got up to 40* today so was nicer.  No wind thank goodness.  We did not lose our power, but it was hard to keep the temps in the house up with the awful wind...

So, I rescheduled the big farm from this morning to tomorrow (WED) morning.  DS had to work all night again and could not help at the farm.  Tomorrow he will come and help and then leave to go to work so will only lose about 1-2 hours.  I will stay and finish up the herd.... then come home and pack the samples.  
Finally got the samples sent out UPS today from the other day's test.  

Went to PT today for the first time in the pool since I had the replacements.  Boy, my legs felt like wet noodles this afternoon.  Really working on the muscles/tendons/ligaments... WOW..... But it was good in the long run.  Wish I had access to a pool a couple times a week.  Stopped on the way home and paid the electric bill at the bank.  

So then after I got home, got on barn clothes, insulated overalls, and went to the barn.  DS had gotten the group across the driveway to recheck,  and all the other cows in the barn.  We separated the calves from the cows to make it faster to run the cows through.  The group that was left in the "due to calve field" were almost all open.  Since some were checked several months ago... 2-3 months, they should have been pretty far along.  NOPE... nearly all were open... and so after we got done with all the cows and the vet had left, we went through and made a few decisions and half will be sold.  Some of the young ones got run out back with the ones with the small calves, and will get a 2nd chance.  Several will just get culled. 
The ones he moved home on Saturday, with spring calves, were much better.  There were about 13-14 in that group.  Only 2 open and one is getting another chance and one is definitely getting sold.  
The one that came from the nurse cow field that was in heat is open, so she will get sold. Her calf is a year old.   I am not sorry to see her go.  The one that didn't milk much is only 40 days bred... she ought to be in the 7 month range as her calf is over a year, so she will go because of her being a poor milker.  If she was a long time bred and close to calving she would have gotten a 2nd time but not if she could not even breed back.  The little one that lost the tiny calf is 5 months so she will be a spring calver and get a 2nd chance. 

Not planning to sell any calves (heifers) this week now.  I am glad.  And now the weather forecast is for more possible snow coming this Thursday night...which might mean that he won't even ship these cull cows this week.  One reason that he is not going to ship heifers, besides the weather... is there are still more heifers at another place that might match up and make some bigger groups.  Some of the heifers in this group of 13 he just brought home, are really flighty/high headed acting.  So I think he is thinking to not keep too many of them.  

With all the open ones, selling them will give him a little money towards maybe buying a few breds or cows with calves.  Several of the open ones are mine too,  and one is a young cow that raised one nice calf and has not gotten bred back with 2 different chances with 2 different bulls.  Can't figure out why she wouldn't breed back but not going to give her any more chances.  Out of a nice cow of mine.... Vet said nothing wrong feeling inside her.  

So tomorrow morning I will leave by 3 or so to be in the barn to set up their samplers so they can start milking at 4:30.   Got the boxes of bottles in the truck already.  DS will drive separate so he can leave and go to work.  I will come home and pack samples after I stop and get a brake light control that DS said is worn out as it sorta works when he wiggles it... and stop and get milk on the way home.  Wasn't going out there yesterday and didn't have time today.  With more snow in the forecast now for Thursday night , I want to get milk so I have it.  I have a PT appt for Friday morning but we will see what the weather does.  Might not get there.

So I am going to get going.  Ate a bowl of french onion soup and some rice I had made.  Have some tapioca pudding I am going to eat for desert.  Then headed into the shower and then getting some sleep for tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday morning.  Been a long one but done testing and home.  They are up to nearly 530 cows in the parlor. They are at their upper limit for feed bunk and free stall space.  Normally they run 490-510 through but right now they are really full.  And they have 100 due to calve in the next 2 months... some will be going dry too, but that is way way more than they can handle.  They did sell about 20 to another dairy farmer I know... and I called a farmer I test for who was looking for about 5 cows since he has culled a bunch here lately; that he ought to contact them.  On top of it, the cows are averaging 98 lbs of milk a DAY.   There were several that made 70-80 lbs of milk this morning.... That's like 9-10 gallons just this morning....  This farm is cutting edge efficient.  Sad thing is the cows are just numbers though.  Still, they are able to make this farm profitable with the production.  Costs are higher because of the increased feed input and higher costs of the grain and concentrates they need to get the cows to produce this much milk....but they do a very very good job with managing these cows for profitability;  as well as keeping up on top of their health and reproductive condition. 

Got down to 21 last night.  Cloudy and is up to 38.  The snow is melting a little bit.  We should warm a little more and some sun this afternoon but not alot.  Tomorrow is supposed to be cloudy and looks like snow coming in late afternoon/early evening.  They say with the colder temps it will be an all snow event here.  Depending on who you listen to 3-6 inches seems to be the accepted amount.  Then temperatures plunge with windy conditions... and by Sat morning we are looking at possibly low single digits..... BRRRRR🥶🥶. Forgot to take the extra milk bucket this morning so will get the samples packed and then go get milk. Then I can sit in if we get the snow and not have to go anywhere.  

DS said he is not going to ship the cull cows this week either.  The bad weather and real extreme cold normally will cause prices to drop a bit and it the weather is crappy, there will be fewer buyers.  Said he can feed them for a week at the barn rather than lose more money.  Suits me.  

Got to go out to the chickens in a few minutes.  Carried all the sample boxes in so I can get them packed.  Then I need to look at my calendar and see about calling some farms to see about setting up testing for next week.  Back to the real world and back to a work schedule....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> but if there is some help then it will be very nice. It was very vague


Of course it was, it came from DC!!!  

But at least there is some interest in righting this wrong. I'm sure if anything gets through Congress it would look nothing like any detail that could have been provided initially.


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats for making through the big herd work!!   That one has always been a challenge.  Hope you feel better with your results -- physically!  Sure it was tiring but, it was done.👍


----------



## farmerjan

This big herd is really pretty good except that they milk fast and there are alot of cows. Problem mostly in getting coordinated with help.   At least no meter set up... just the samplers and they pull them off later after washing.  Didn't hurt to stand like it used to, but legs/knees got tired... 5 hours in the parlor.  DS stayed until they got in the "lame cows"... and I told him to go ahead and go to work... I got all the samples from them and also had to write down all the numbers of the "bucket" (fresh, treated or mastitis problem cows).... they come in last and I do not sample them but have to write them down so I can make sure they are in the computer.  He left at about 9:10 and I got done and left about 10..... 
Got samples packed, dropped off and went and got milk. Plan to be able to stay put after eye dr appt tomorrow and a couple of errands.  Don't know if I will go to PT on Friday... will depend on the forecast snow.  Not supposed to get up to freezing on Friday.    Peeled and put a pan of potatoes on to make mashed potatoes a little bit ago... I cooked the 2 chickens with the stuffing Monday.... But not fully... put mine in and heated it and finished cooking and browning and just ate some.  Will send the other one home with DS tomorrow and have GF to put it in and finish cooking and browning it, and she will be able to reheat the mashed potatoes to go with it.  I am sure that DS is going to have to go in to work at either 8 or midnight after they see how the front comes in.... I will try to send it home with her sometime during the day I guess.... 

So, I am going in to take a shower and get off my knees.  Have to be @ eye dr at 9 so have to get up and get going in the morning...


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhhhhh, cold day and oven cooking. 😁. My kind of day.  We're looking at colder but no snow... maybe slight dusting friday.  Some more rain and I don't need either!    It's been a fairly normal winter, so far.   A few off days but, ok.

My winter work is not only short hours but also light work.  Yesterday did audits/ orders for things like phones, the prepaid gift cards, air filters for HVAC units, greeting cards, etc.  A lot of driving between stores.  Yes, pd drive time and gas per mileage.    Worked yesterday, will do half day today, then prob off a week or so.   Big pick up on portal beginning the next week...like 30 hrs vice 10.  🤣. Flexibility!  Like your farms, feast or famine.  But it works if you schedule it.  We are luckier than a 9-5er!!  BTDT! 😁

Rest up!  Your legs being tired will improve...already is!   The no pain to stand is a blessing.  After those soft tissues catch up, you'll be laughing in the parlors!


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve..... just love the yearly eye dr appt with the dilated eyes.....GRRRR.  Appt went pretty good.  Made a minor change to prescription..... and suggested that if I have trouble threading the needle.... as I told him when I was sewing DS's buttonholes closed.... to get a pair of the lowest number of "drug store" reading glasses.  Said that it would not be beneficial to try to do my regular glasses to cover that much diversity of distance to reading.  I take them off for reading, and for things like the computer and all.  But the sewing needle was just a little blurry when I went to thread it..... Said all the pressures, blood vessels, cornea,  etc looked real good.  So done for the year... next appt in Jan 2023.... and I will get a new pair of glasses one of the next few weeks and keep these for barn work.  I try to keep one pair for barn stuff... and one pair for "good".  

Then, went to Advance Auto and got the brake light switch.  Then went into Walmart so that I wasn't out in the "brightness".... then went to the discount grocery and got a few things.  Then went to the newly opened TSC near the discount groc... and found an oil filled radiator  on sale....all heating stuff is on sale... guess they think the heating season needs are done????....And then they had another discount at the register so basically got it for just a little over half price.....and picked up a cute milk can shaped light switch cover and a set of kitchen towels... considered holiday seasonal stuff... at 75% off....
Then went to Lowe's  right up the road, and looked at sinks and picked up a few more african violets on sale.  They had about 1/2 their flowers still, and many dead flowers... One has white flowers that are edged in green... it is very different and rather pretty....a couple have double blossoms.  

 Found one sink that is molded right into the counter top.  Just a rough estimate would cost me around 500 for the sink and counter top with the counter top 48" long.... interesting.  Also this company offers a countertop in "butcherblock" that is supposed to be water and scratch resistant.... I didn't look into it too close as the guy who had looked up the other stuff was getting off and I didn't want to hold him up... but I was looking at about $62/sq foot for the molded counter top with the cost of the sink about $250 added.... It was a single sink that was  pretty good sized..... I was looking for just a rough estimate and all.  Not sold on it but something that can be considered.  Different colors and such available... some more expensive than others.  Was going to look at more but was getting to the point of I needed to quit for the day.
By then, I was getting tired and legs starting to ache.  I only used the ride on shopping cart in the discount grocery store to take a bit of a break....

Came home and got everything in the house and cold stuff put away.  Then went out and locked up the chickens.  Looks like one is trying to moult... No eggs again.  Not sure if they just don't like the feed I switched them to.  

Then I heated up the chicken wings off the one I baked, heated some mashed potatoes and had some cranberry sauce with it.  

Was sitting here at the desk and heard a little scratching sound and opened the bottom desk drawer and there was a mouse trying to dig into a bag I had in there..... DA#@ little basturd......jumped out the top when I pulled the drawer open.....so I cleaned out the drawer stuff... and put a sticky trap in there... SORRY SOB..... haven't gotten any in the kitchen traps in maybe 2 weeks.  Haven't touched the peanut butter on them either. 

I am going to go put the new "radiator heater" in the other room since it is supposed to get down to the teens and single digits.  Want to keep the temps a little more moderate especially when it gets to blowing out there so hard.  

Tomorrow is PT if the weather co-operates.  Haven't talked to DS but I am thinking he would have to be in by 8 tonight since the rain was supposed to start at 7 or so,  then changing quickly to snow as the temps drop.  Full on snow before 10 and ending pretty early,  like at 4-5 a.m.  Still hasn't started to do anything here, and the updated forecast is for only maybe up to 3 inches now.  Temps are starting to drop though... and the wind is supposed to pick up with wind chills to be near 0 in some areas.  🥶.  

It's 9 and I am quitting for the evening.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday afternoon.  It was COLD this morning, but the saving grace was it was not windy.  Got down to 16 here.  Got up to 35 for a little bit when the sun hit the recording thermometer sending unit hanging on the porch, but has been in the 28-30 range otherwise.  There has been melting though with the sun fairly strong on the roads and all.  
We got about 3 inches of snow out of it.  Light, fluffy, just brush it off the truck snow.  I cleaned it mostly off, started the truck and in 10 minutes when I needed to leave, it was getting warm inside. 

Went to PT, some ice on the side roads but main routes were pretty good.  Went okay, a little sore, and we did some "agility" stuff on a "1/4 ball"  thing that was like doing a balance on a wobbly board.  But it helps with balance and stuff.  Quads are feeling it a bit... and I need to keep working on them.  But over all, it was okay.   I just came home from there, and let the chickens out into the greenhouse... still no eggs.  No signs of them eating any either.  Oh well... it could be the change of feed and the weather.  They don't eat very much either....

Came in the house and worked on going through some mail.  Emptied the dish drainer.  Made sliced chicken breast sandwiches for lunch.  Texted a couple of farmers about testing.  Just all those little things that take time and are a pain to do.  Been on the computer with the new bank account I opened that is the local bank.  Trying to get the online access set up.  Sorted through some mail that I need to sit and write some notes for. 
 Have some paperwork that came from the state of NH concerning the estate that is a PITA to get things set up for online filings and all....  BUSY WORK kind of stuff.  Now it is after 4 p.m. and I will go out to lock in the chickens shortly.  I am also going to dump what water is there is because of the extremely low temps expected tonight.  I will carry out hot water tomorrow since I walk slow it will be just warm by the time I get it into the waterer.  Then it might be okay overnight since the temps are supposed to moderate;  with some rain/mix on Sunday night.  We are supposed to get a little warmer temps but still mostly in the low 20's up to maybe 40  during the day.  Pretty typical.  

Opened the kitchen door and left the glass storm door shut tight.  The sun coming in through it was warm.  I was sitting in the chair here in the LR and the sun coming in through the window actually made it feel warmer where the sun hit. Part of it was that there was only a very slight breeze a few times today.  

We have to get the car down to the garage... they said they couldn't begin to get to it this past week with all the road calls and break downs.  Plus, one of their 2 big flat bed car haulers blew the engine and they are working on getting that torn apart.... that is a big engine and a big job and they need it back asap for the business.... I get it.  

Getting a little dark out there so going to go out and do the chickens while I can see.


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast thIs morning, sunshine this afternoon.  Windy, so colder!!  But nothing fell from the sky. 😁  Most of day, animals in barn or nearby.  I sure know why!!!!     I'm off all week but hard to work outside with the wind.    It'll ease off soon.

One day I need to go pick up my new glasses!   Tough schedule.  🤣🤣


----------



## Bruce

Choose the warm day Mini! Supposed to be well below 0°F Tues and Wed. I'm not going any farther than to the animals in the barn.


----------



## Baymule

It’s been nice weather here in Groveton the past 2 days. Cool enough for Carhart overalls but sunny and breezy. Supposed to start raining and a cold front blow in. 

There’s a pile of OSB plywood in the floor that I want to haul to one of the shipping containers. I already got 2 lumber piles out of here, but need help with the plywood. Also want to get my trailer unloaded, put lumber in container, stack tin and gate on outside. Then I can take trailer home and load more stuff!! 

Three inches of snow shuts Texas down. LOL we don’t have road clearing equipment or anything to deal with it. It is generally gone in a couple of days anyway.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat morning.  Temps down to 7*.... clear and FRIGID .... sun coming up and supposed to warm up more than yesterday.  Low 40's maybe.  Then a front coming in as rain for tomorrow.... hate rain when it is in the 30's.  Hard on the cattle.

Just had a cup of hot cocoa and going to work in the house in a little bit. Trying to get the last shelves in the "spice" cabinet and then can get some things put in there.  Have already had to reposition one shelf down 2 notches, to fit things where I wanted them.  That is a pain.... Think I am going to curl up with a book for another hour or so.  House is cool, low 60's, as I did not want the fireplace heater running 24/7 and using up all the propane overnight !!!!! Bedroom down to 58.... So glad I got that other oil filled radiator heater... kept the temps in the DR warmer which helps the rest of the rooms to just stay less cold.

Might be a good day to bake something too.

DS called last night, and had to go into work again last night.  He was not happy and very tired.  I hope he had a chance to catch a nap or 2 inbetween. He had done feeding after he got off from working all night Thursday night, and was staying up so he could sleep good Friday night,  and then the boss called and said he had to go back in at 8 so he only got a couple hours.... There was some melting which was causing black ice as it started to refreeze by dark.  He had planned to get a good night's sleep and then do extra feeding today while it was real cold and the ground harder.  There is rain forecast for Sunday, so it will make it a muddy mess again.  At this time of year, once we get some weather, I prefer for the precip to be snow with days in the low 40's and nights down in the teens and 20's so the ground gets hard and stays hard.  It is actually still a little soft under this snow even with the cold as it didn't get hard before we got it.  There is some frozen ground, but not like it should be.
No, I don't want 0 or single digits all the time, but somewhat more normal would be nice.

I will wait for the sun to get up and shining and warm up the air a bit before I go out to the chickens.  One good thing, the dog crate/box has a bale of straw on top of it and alongside it,  so they stay a little warmer in it.  Still no eggs yesterday.... guess they are on strike.  The feeder is full so they have free choice. Have to remember to take out a bucket of hot water.... I dumped the waterer but there was a little in it and I just screwed the top on the little thing where it comes out and dumped the water out of the outside lip.  This way when I put the hot water in it, it will be lukewarm mixing with the little bit of ice frozen in it.  They sure don't drink much;  but I am too used to the meat birds and they did nothing but drink.  Glad I don't have any of them right now or they would all be dead because they could not take coming from a heat controlled building to these temps.
  DS knows someone who might want to buy some already killed.  I can do that to get some out of the freezer... They were paying like $7,50 for a 5 lb bird... which is about what the going rate would be here.  They bought a 1/2 beef from him.  Since I get them half grown for nothing, that price is still okay, I have about $5.00 in them with the killing costs.  I can do that as it will help to just make mine "free".  Hope to be able to start getting some again this spring.  The one farm I was getting them from lost their contract with the poultry company because they would not do the upgrades, so hopefully I will just be able to get them from the farm that is closer.  And now that the knees don't hurt, I should be able to go through and catch them myself.

DS made it through the night... he just pulled in across the road to get hay to go feed.  I am across from the big 10 acre field where we make the sorghum-sudan and we also move alot of hay there from other, farther away fields, to have it close to load and go feed.   He got off at 8 a.m..  I do worry when he has to work and has not had enough sleep.  So I think he is going to do what feeding he can while it is frozen out there... he said it was a muddy mess at the barn lots with all the cattle in there, and the rain then the snow and it all get churned into mud when they come out of the barn for the hay in the lots.  He didn't ship any yesterday, said he talked to the one auctioneer and he said not a good week to even send the pound cows.  I didn't think it would be a good time to send them.

Going to get dressed as the house is too cold to sit around in bathrobe.  I think I have some brownie mix calling my name to bake them......Might even send a few with the chicken dinner with DS to take home.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat night.  I have been busy....and it was a good day overall.  Started out at 7*.... BRRR.... sun came out and it was nice actually.  Warmest here was 36* but there wasn't really any breeze so the sun was nice.  It was actually decent in the greenhouse/shelter for the chickens and the water wasn't frozen solid either... Surprise.  Of course, no eggs.

Came inside, and put away the clean dishes.  Got the last shelves scrubbed for the spice cabinet and put in.  It looks like 2 shelves aren't the right ones... I think they went to the other cabinet.  It is stored in DS barn... with the shelves that are supposed to be for it.... so I have to go tomorrow and see if they got switched.  Started sticking some stuff on the shelves to check for the height between them for optimal use. Will work on getting things in there on the top half until I check out the shelves and see if there are more for this cabinet mixed with the other ones.  

Made a big pan of brownies and put some in with the chicken and all for DS to take home.  Put the rest in a glass pan with a snap on lid so I could wash the bigger baking dish.  Washed the baking dish and some more stuff here so the sink is empty.  Have been putting similar things together into a couple of boxes so I can put them into the cabinets and know what I have when I am putting it away.  

Made a bowl of french onion soup again (yes it is canned)  because the swiss cheese melts so good in it.  

I went out to lock in the chickens around 5 as it was getting a little dark.  So nice that the days are getting a little longer already.  Chilly with the sun going down but not much breeze.  

Heard from the one farm and they want to test tomorrow aft while the daughter is milking so that will work.  The weather forecast is for rain so it won't hurt to be inside.  All I have to do is change the brackets on the meters and load the tote with the short hoses... everything is on the truck now.  I will take the ones off that I don't need tomorrow.  Have to stop and get the samples and info from the farmer that I get my milk from on the way to the other farm.  Plus nice to space them out, not back to back days.  

Then later this evening I put some of the chicken that I cooked for me,  in to heat and had it for supper.  Had 2 brownies for desert.  

Going to read a bit.  Maybe watch a movie.  I need to spend a little time on the exercycle to work the knees some. Have the bottles in the trays for tomorrows herd and a bucket to take to the farm to drop off.  I take one bucket for milk and leave it and so then he can just put it in the bucket and put in the fridge for me... so then I take a bucket to leave everytime I pick up a bucket.... 

Got the reservations for the yearly beef seminar on the 21st.  I asked DS if GF wanted to go and she does.  So there will be 3 of us.  Last year it was virtual.... but this year is back to "in person".  Our new Gov will be in place by then so I am not at all worried about them cancelling it.  Normally you have to make reservations by the 1st of Jan to get the best rate and I was resigned to pay the full price... but when I went on to make them, it said that the early reservations date was extended to Jan 11th,  so I hit a jackpot on that and saved money too.  $35 for early, $50 for full price  each......so I saved $45 ..... NICE.  They serve lunch too.  They hold this in 4 different places around the state.....18th 19th 20th and 21st.  Usually gets a good turn out.  Va Forage and Grasslands assoc.  Have seen some good ones and they have guest speakers and all.  That is where I bought my forage measuring "yardstick" a couple years ago. 

Temps have dropped to 23 already at 7 p.m.  I didn't dump the water so hope that it is not too frozen in the morning.  Oh well... sure wish they would lay again.... I will have to buy some eggs for cooking/baking... I have 4 "fresh eggs" left to cook for my breakfast.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Weather cold here today...not as yours!  We were at 28 for wake up.  Sunny tho.  Tomorrow 60?  Then that front that leaves you gets here 8-9ish, so colder and wet into Monday.  Don't need either of those. But cooler all week. 🙄.  I'm wanting a chocolate fix, so I'll bake Monday.  Tomorrow I'll do some outside work while it's warmer.

For whatever reason, my old hens are laying.  Not all, not every day but, pretty ok.  7-10 a day...and I rarely eat them, so stacking up.  Pound cake takes 12, quiche another 8-10, egg salad, yep I'll use them up!  😁.   Terrible problem.🤣

Nice extension on those tickets.  Enough to almost pay for #3.  👍


----------



## Baymule

Frittata is good too and so easy to make! 

It’s 69F in Groveton with a high of 71F. Thursday and Friday I was in Carhart overalls to block the cold wind! Nuts!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, talk about nuts.... it was frigid yesterday to start then cold but okay.  Got down to 24 last night so 17 deg warmer than the night before.  It is now 9:30 and already up to 43.... Partial sun, high hazy layer of clouds but sun is trying to break through.  Supposed to be raining by noon.  I am going out in a few minutes to let chickens out and then get the brackets on the meters changed for the herd this afternoon so it will be done in case the rain does get here like forecast.  
Ate bacon and 2 eggs for breakfast. Got 2 left if they don't start to lay again soon.  Guess I will buy a carton to have for baking.  I did hard boil the last 6-8 of the store bought eggs so I could make egg salad... thinking I would be getting enough eggs and ......that came to an abrupt halt.  Oh well.....
Supposed to get from 1/4 to 1 inch of rain possible this afternoon/eve.  Then turning cold again so glad I am doing this herd this afternoon. 

Yeah, the extended time on the registration about paid for the third ticket so that was really good.  

Gotta get dressed and go out so I am not doing the stuff in the rain.  I can come in and sit and relax for a bit then go and get the samples at the other farm on my way to go set up at the one I am testing. 
 Going to try to go by DS barn and check out the shelves to see if they got switched with the 2 others I have here.  Maybe there weren't as many in this cabinet as I was thinking.... and I put more in the top half than there were before???? Won't know until I go look, but the 2 here don't have the "finish" on them... polyurethane I think;  that the rest have on them.  Oh well, won't know til I go look. The other cabinet/bookcase/cupboard is 10 ft tall, and I don't think I can get it in here, that is why it got taken to his barn to stay in the dry.  It wouldn't fit in the carport here when we moved the stuff.  I used to have all the jars and containers of stuff on it so you could see them all filled with usable food stuffs.  The ceilings in the stone house were 12 or 14....at least..... and I had these 2 pieces of 10 ft pine shelving so made it the full length....


----------



## Mini Horses

With a little "adjustment by saw" that other would fit.  🤣.   Maybe look at the area under stairs...is there a taller open area there?     You know how badly canning jar shelves are needed!!   

Have a good testing experience today.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> paying like $7,50 for a 5 lb bird


Buck and a half a pound for a ready to cook bird?  Not worth the time and effort to feed and raise the birds.



Baymule said:


> It’s 69F in Groveton with a high of 71F. Thursday and Friday I was in Carhart overalls to block the cold wind!


I hope those weren't insulated overalls!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Buck and a half a pound for a ready to cook bird?  Not worth the time and effort to feed and raise the birds.
> 
> 
> I hope those weren't insulated overalls!


Thursday and Friday were cold!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday night.  Waiting for the chicken and mashed potatoes to warm up.  I got home from testing about 8.  The samples are in the truck as I didn't want to try to carry them in in the dark.  Won't hurt them for me to get them tomorrow morning and pack them.  
The almost sun this morning didn't last long.  Clouded up pretty quick and was sprinkling by noon.  I did get the brackets changed on the meters and the short hoses in the truck;  racks of bottles in and bucket for the farm.  Chickens turned out of the crate and the water wasn't frozen... some ice to skim out of the waterer.  
Left about 1, went to the other farm, got the samples and a bucket of milk.  Went from there to the farm I was going to test and set up meters for the sanitizing rinse.  Testing went well and I was out of there by about 7 and home around 8.  Rainy wet but it is on it's way out of here.... looks like @Mini Horses is getting a good lick from it. 
Much of the snow is gone, but my yard is still white.  Temps  only got up to 44 once it got cloudy and is still at 43 now.  Will get down around freezing tonight but then cold and mid 30's tomorrow. Glad I tested this eve even though it was rainy... no wind and not terribly cold.  
Tomorrow I will get on the phone and get some more herds scheduled.  

Time to eat a bit and then go take a shower and wash my hair.  Have a load of jeans and stuff that needs doing in the big machine so might make the time and do it tomorrow.  Maybe go by Home Depot and look at sinks there.  Something I want to get done before we get into serious canning season;  and before I get too much into the lower cabinets.  
Yes, @Mini Horses I could cut the cabinet/shelves but I am running out of wall space to put them against at this point.  So for now, I might just wait and see.  I did not get by there to look at the shelf boards to see if there were any for this cabinet there... but I can go do that tomorrow when I go drop off the samples to go out UPS.... and I won't be rushed.  Or I can do it if I go out to do the heavy stuff that needs the big machine.  Got some sneakers to throw in there too and they wash so much better in the big machine.  Could do that Tuesday though since I will be close.... see how I feel and what the weather forecast is.  If it is going to be too cold tomorrow I don't want to be hanging clothes....think we are going to get a warm up mid week.  

@Mike CHS , hope the lambs do good for you tomorrow.  

I'm gonna eat...


----------



## Grandmas Barn

have a good day,


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Thursday and Friday were cold!


I misunderstood! I thought you put on the overalls to ward of the "cold" 70°F


----------



## farmerjan

Up and ready to go out to get the samples in a few minutes.  Got down to 25 last night... but it was still 32 at about 3 a.m. when I woke up and couldn't get right back to sleep.  So dropped after that.  Sun is out now and already up to 31.  The forecast says it will get into the upper 30's but winds coming,  to drop the "feels like" temps to the upper 20's.  Right now it is very still out there.  Pretty with the sun on all snow on my side of the road.  Field across the road is pretty much melted off. 
Had a cup of hot cocoa and took a couple of supplements that are supposed to be 30 min before a meal.... says take with a glass of water, but the cocoa is mostly water... yeah, pkg mix today.... but water first thing doesn't always set with me.  Usually I take them with OJ or milk... anyway, by the time I get the samples in the house, and get myself going for breakfast it will be over a half an hour.  

Waiting on  a few farms to text or call me back.  Gotta get back into the routine.  Right now I want to "stash " some of that money for getting some things done here....got to pay a few things off that I have put on the cc... like my engine for the car....and that was planned that way..... but I really like not having to go out in the cold to be in a barn.  Warmer weather is not so bad.... guess I am getting to be a "wimp" in my old age !!!!!.  I was ready to go back after my ankle replacement.  But then, that was going into warmer weather too.... and I was anxious to get out and "going".... I am fine once I get to a herd usually.... oh well.....

Looking at my calendar, I have to go back to the knee dr on Thursday....all day deal again.  But should be the last time for them since everything is healed and all.  Will still be working on the PT for a bit I think with the tightness and all in the right one....

There is a bred cow sale on Wed night that DS said we might want to go to... it is held once a month so not life and death but might be good to see what prices are doing... he has to take those cows that were checked open to a sale too.  Need to get some things moved around at the barn,  and get them out... I have to get a few more in at the nurse cow pasture when we schedule the next vet preg check and he gets another bunch moved home from pasture.  Thinking he might get the temp catch pen panels moved in the next day or 2.  I want to get it done so we know what we are dealing with and these cows need a break from the big calves.... He just doesn't get things done like that should be with always spending so much time "home" with GF and all on the weekends.  Seems like that is always more important than getting the farm work done.  Gets on my nerves sometimes.  But I am not making the payments on the farm..... 
Oh well, difference of opinions....
Going out to get the samples and then come in and eat, pack them and decide what to do from there.


----------



## Baymule

It sounds like you are doing real good with the knee replacements. I'm so glad for you. 
Cow sale sounds like a good way to spend the evening.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday and COLD... 15 to start.  Sun trying to come up across the road so will help a little.   Temps today only into the upper 30's they say, but warmer tomorrow, and through Friday ahead of this now forecast possible winter storm coming. 

Yesterday the internet went out and was out all day.  Called and seems it was out for the whole area.  Still nothing at 10 p.m.  But here it is back today.

Got the mouse in the desk drawer yesterday on the sticky trap.  YAY !!!! Put another one in there in case there are more.  This one hadn't visited the traps in the kitchen as they still have their peanut butter on them.

Also got an egg yesterday so maybe they are getting accustomed to the different feed and all.  I sure hope so.  Got to go out and let them out in a little bit on my way to PT.  Today is pool PT so I will enjoy it while in there and feel like spaghetti/jello legs after. 

Ds said the chicken was real good.  GF had sent a text also, but he said they ate 2/3 of it in one sitting.  They were going to have more of the mashed potatoes with supper last night.

He wants to take some of the cull/open cows to the sale on Wed... which is a "regular sale".... then stay for the bred cow sale.  So I need to be ready to meet him at the barn at 3 p.m..  They sell the cull cows, and cull/kill bulls, and baby calves at 5.... the good thing about this is it is strictly for stuff that will get shipped out.  Then they have a regular sale on Saturday that has everything.  They also sell alot of the goats and sheep and everyone around here takes their small livestock there,  as they get alot of buyers. Then after the small livestock at noon, they get into the cattle... feeders and everything up to cull animals too. 

Talking about taking a load of heifers in on Saturday.  But then I just heard on the weather forecast that there is a possible winter storm coming for Sat/Sun......Might stay to the south of us and NC get more snow... but they are "watching it".....

So I am going to get going and all so I can be there on time this morning.  Have to take some hot water out to the chickens, I dumped the waterer out and laid it on it's side so I can easily add water this morning.


----------



## Grandmas Barn

farmerjan said:


> Tuesday and COLD... 15 to start.  Sun trying to come up across the road so will help a little.   Temps today only into the upper 30's they say, but warmer tomorrow, and through Friday ahead of this now forecast possible winter storm coming.
> 
> Yesterday the internet went out and was out all day.  Called and seems it was out for the whole area.  Still nothing at 10 p.m.  But here it is back today.
> 
> Got the mouse in the desk drawer yesterday on the sticky trap.  YAY !!!! Put another one in there in case there are more.  This one hadn't visited the traps in the kitchen as they still have their peanut butter on them.
> 
> Also go an egg yesterday so maybe they are getting accustomed to the different feed and all.  I sure hope so.  Got to go out and let them out in a little bit on my way to PT.  Today is pool PT so I will enjoy it while in there and feel like spaghetti/jello legs after.
> 
> Ds said the chicken was real good.  GF had sent a text also, but he said they ate 2/3 of it in one sitting.  They were going to have more of the mashed potatoes with supper last night.
> 
> He wants to take some of the cull/open cows to the sale on Wed... which is a "regular sale".... then stay for the bred cow sale.  So I need to be ready to meet him at the barn at 3 p.m..  They sell the cull cows, and cull/kill bulls, and baby calves at 5.... the good thing about this is it is strictly for stuff that will get shipped out.  Then they have a regular sale on Saturday that has everything.  They also sell alot of the goats and sheep and everyone around here takes their small livestock there,  as they get alot of buyers. Then after the small livestock at noon, they get into the cattle... feeders and everything up to cull animals too.
> 
> Talking about taking a load of heifers in on Saturday.  But then I just heard on the weather forecast that there is a possible winter storm coming for Sat/Sun......Might stay to the south of us and NC get more snow... but they are "watching it".....
> 
> So I am going to get going and all so I can be there on time this morning.  Have to take some hot water out to the chickens, I dumped the waterer out and laid it on it's side so I can easily add water this morning.




Hope all goes well,  stay warm!


----------



## farmerjan

Had a good overall day, considering the cold start.  Got chickens watered and let out into the shelter.  Loaded the jeans and stuff to wash in the big machine.  Went to PT and that went pretty good.  Legs are like "wimpy noodles" as usual after the pool.... but it does help me to get alot more bend and movement in them. But even with the heated dome over the pool, it is cold outside the water... and the water is really nice. 
So left there, went and did the load of laundry and the sneakers got real good and clean looking.  All the jeans and sweatshirts done in one fell swoop.  Went from there to the discount grocery store and ran a couple of other errands.

 Came home and got the groceries all in the house and then hung the clothes on the line.  Sun out, no breeze, so not too cold, even though it never got above 38.  But in the sun it was decent.
Then put the chickens in the crate for the night about 5 or so.   No eggs today, but maybe I will find some when I go out in the morning.  Have to take out hot water again as it is down to 24 already this evening....

Put a load of whites.... mostly all socks and some t-shirts in the machine and they will get hung tomorrow since the temps are supposed to be up into the upper 40's..... Have one more load of delicates... underwear etc.... that I will do tomorrow too, and that will get me all caught up again.  Temps are supposed to stay up in the upper 40's - low 50's  through Friday with partly to mostly sun.  That is when I really like to do the clothes so I can hang them out to dry in the fresh clean air.  Then I will have the long snowy weekend to get them folded and such.

Had a farm text me back and they want to test Friday aft... so I will.  PT is at 9 that morning and that is fine.  I will make sure I have the right hoses on the truck for both that farm and the one on Saturday;  and get the rest put back in the carport for the time being and out of the back of the truck.  Hoping the weather holds off so I can test the one on Saturday and be done with them.  They take so long because they milk 240+ in a double 6... takes 5 or more hours if everything goes smoothly.  Too many cows for the size milking parlor....

Weather forecasts are coming more in line with each other for the upcoming "winter storm".   Didn't I say something about a week or 2 ago about we might have a significant winter storm coming yet?  Anyway... it looks like it will be coming in later on Sat night or even Sunday morning.... and last for 24 hours type of thing.... No forecast for amounts, but the GFS and the European models that they use are much more in line now and it looks to be coming more north than they had been saying a few days ago.....

Now DS is wondering if we should be shipping the heifers this week....????? He said that he is going to have too many at the barn pretty soon.....actually he isn't going to have that many more... he wants to go get the 8 out to pasture and get them back... and there are 7 cull cows going tomorrow.... so about the same numbers and smaller size since these are barely yearling heifers.

I really wanted all the cattle back to the barn by now and the heifers and steers on feed for a month or so and then see about selling them in Feb.... if we get a significant snow then getting that one big group out is going to be a real bi#@h...DS is off Monday for MLK day but if it is snow then he will be working.  I think he was thinking about moving some stuff then.   I am keeping my mouth shut.... No way will we get them out if there is a snow storm again.

The snow is 85% melted off here now... it will be all gone by the weekend if the temps hit what they say.  Ground is getting colder though.... Been hard the last few mornings with the cold.  Better than all soft and mushy.  The good thing about the snow, it does put trace amounts of nitrogen back into the soil... known as the poor man's fertilizer... Nitrogen to put down in the spring is still up to 1.32 from the .67 it was last year.... sure hope we get plenty of poultry litter to spread.

I 'm going in to get a few things put away and get a shower.  Legs are feeling the PT today... I really worked them in the pool... and will be ready to crash here pretty soon.  

I still have a total of 8 at the nurse cow pasture that need to be moved to the barn... 5 to preg check and 3 big calves to wean.  The 5 will go back there or go somewhere else for spring calving.  One is the nurse cow to go back there for sure, and another is a hol x that is getting some age on her..... the others can go anywhere I guess.  One of the 3 nearly yearling calves is on my Longhorn.  She needs to be weaned... the cow will not get checked as she cannot go through any of the head catch chutes we have,  with the size and width of her horns.  She will just calve.....or not... but she is getting pretty big around the middle so I am sure she is bred.  She will stay there for as long as she keeps producing a calf..... and when the time comes that she doesn't have a calf, she will become hamburger because I want her horns..... I expect (hope) that will be years down the road.  She is a good momma and has the smallest but cutest udder and her calves really grow so I think she must have some pretty high butterfat.  She comes right up to get grain and is not very pushy with the horns unless she is in the pen and then wants everyone to know that SHE is going to get what grain she wants to eat..... Good thing is I can feed her some grain outside the pen on the ground and then open the gate and all the rest will go in the pen while she is eating.... She does not go from place to place trying to get all she can, she stays right where you feed her until it is all gone....then goes to see if there is more somewhere else.  She is not a pig......

So tomorrow we will load the cull cows around 3,  and go to the sale and then stay for the bred cow sale after.  Don't really plan on buying anything but you never know... makes sense to take the trailer with a load than to take an empty trailer..... no point in going there without the trailer though,  because the one time you don't take it, you know you'll wind up finding a bargain and then you have to make another trip back to pick it up.  And I am thinking that since it is really still WINTER, that breds may still be a little cheaper with people not wanting the expense of feeding them through the rest of the cold weather.... By the March sale, I think that the prices are going to go up a fair amount with the "promise of spring" and nicer weather coming.... Hopefully, as we might be selling a few bred heifers..... will see what happens when we preg check this next group of cows....If they are all bred then we might have a few heifers to sell... or if there are very many opens, then we might be keeping all the heifers to calve out.
It is all a gamble...

Got the Dr appt in Baltimore on Thursday....am going to drive GF's  suv because my car trans is  not done yet and she made a big deal about me not renting a car when hers just sits there most of the time.  So I finally said, thank you and agreed.  I said that I didn't want to worry about it if someone hit it and she said she doesn't really like this vehicle ( no, I don't know what it is off hand) and that it is fully insured so don't worry about it..... so I will drive it.  I hate to in a way, but why spend 150 to rent one for a day with the insurance and all.... I will make sure it is full of gas when I get back and told her I would just as soon pay her and she can put it towards her ins payment on it.... she said no, but I will do something for her.  Still makes it easier for me than worrying about picking one up and getting it returned back on time and all that.  She is going to leave it at the barn tomorrow and take the red/white 4x4 truck home with the bale bed on it and probably take a roll of hay for the cows on the farm down near her.  Makes sense as DS takes hay on his way home to her house.... This will give them a little extra for those cows, with the weather coming in....


----------



## Mini Horses

Good...use her SUV.  She would not have offered it if she had a doubt!!  With hay on truck, for animals near them, it's kinda perfect.😁. 

Enjoy the auction.  Hope prices are good for your sale cows.   I've missed my last 2 auctions, other things to do.  I enjoy going tho as it's a good time usually.   

That storm thing...it's been a real strange one for them to track.  Even the weather guy here is kinda laughing about the changes when reporting....just wait and see!  🤣


----------



## Baymule

Boo on winter storm. I'll take my Texas hot weather any day over a winter storm! I hope it is short, the snow melts and life goes on. 

When you take your Longhorn to slaughter, keep the head, not just the horns. They sell the painted and decorated cow skulls for some high prices. They look pretty too! I have a cow skull out in the store room, one of these days....... LOL But it's not a Longhorn!

It's nice of the GF to offer her SUV. She does like you, she wouldn't insist on you driving her car if she didn't. I'm glad that PT is helping your recovery. Both knees at once is a lot to bite off, but it will all be worth it when you are all healed up and done with PT. Life improves immensely.


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Happy Wednesday


----------



## farmerjan

Morning to everyone.  Just a few short lines as I have to get some things done.  Laundry in the washer to get hung out.  There is a breeze today and the jeans and all I hung yesterday are waving in the wind... Will be great for the towels and stuff I have in the machine now.  
There is talk about a very slight "clipper system" going through tomorrow... possible snow showers to the west.  I will be gone all day for the 4 hr trip up to the dr appt... then home again after.....so the clothes will stay out on the line until Friday after I get home from the PT appt.  I have to leave by noon to go test Friday so will have to get the clothes in before then.  But then they  can all sit here until I get done with the Sat eve test;  and the snow that is forecast.  Weather report this morning saying it could be a "significant winter storm"..... with "plowable snow amounts"..... well, we are due some real snow... been very little the past few years.  

Okay, headed out to get them hung and get a few other things done today.


----------



## farmerjan

Back in  for a few minutes.  Let the chickens out of the crate and a fresh egg.  Progress.  One of the white leghorns is definitely losing feathers... UGH.  They don't have enough body to keep warm without feathers... crating at night will help.  Feel sorry for her though.  It is warm in the greenhouse shelter with the sun on it early in the mornings. 

Clothes hung,  and the ones from yesterday are nearly dry.  So maybe I will get them all off early this afternoon before I go with DS to the sale.  The shirts are dry, just a little dampness in the jeans seams....the socks and t-shirts and towels ought to dry in short order.  Not a hard wind but a good breeze keeping them all fluttering quite good.  

Got the brackets on the meters all changed for the farm for Friday,  and the hoses off the truck I don't need and the ones I do need on it ,  for both the Fri and Sat herds.  I'm on a roll.  

Came in and made the last of the chicken breast meat into sandwiches for early lunch.  Forgot to go to the bank yesterday with a deposit, so have to go run and do that today;  then will come home and get things off the line I think.  

Sun is nice but breeze makes it chilly out.  It's 44 but doesn't feel like it except out of the wind.  

Latest update on forecast is looking more and more  likely for a good snow.... no one will say except that it is showing the more purple colors which usually is in the 8-15 inch stuff.  Hey @Mike CHS , you might get it before us, unless it is all rain.... any predictions from there?  How did the lambs do at the market for you?  Sure hoping that the cull cow prices are decent this afternoon.  A couple are mine and I need to get the transmission done in the car.... Always something.


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> One of the white leghorns is definitely losing feathers... UGH. They don't have enough body to keep warm without feathers


Certainly not ideal to molt in the winter. Sounds like she will be ok in your setup. I had a Black Langshan molt in January last year. And not just any molt. She about lost all her feathers at once! So bald, and bad time of year for it! And boy did  she look pitiful when all the pin feathers came in! I put a blue leg ring on her so I would be able to tell her apart from the others. No noticeable molt this year, but she may have done a mild molt when everyone else did in the fall. This particular one hatched in 2015, so she is getting up there in age. But even naked, she did fine last winter.


----------



## Mini Horses

Throw some loose hay in there at night lock up.  Between that and body heat from others at night, she'll be fine!  They tend to bunch up, remember? 

I just had to do a heimlich maneuver on one of the roos that I will butcher next month. Didn't want to do it today!! 😂  I was coming in for lunch and saw him staggering and gaging. Tongue was turning blue!  He couldn't even run from me...snatched him up by the legs, shook him, rubbed his neck and craw...out comes some grain he'd over eaten!  Drizzled water in his mouth, shook again....he's ok and walking around now!  Glutton!! 😳👍

Now to get lunch and back out for some field work!  It's chilly but, only light breeze.  All tolerable with long johns, gloves and scarf on neck!  👏. Sunshine, too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  Chicken rescuer extraordinaire!


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> Throw some loose hay in there at night lock up.  Between that and body heat from others at night, she'll be fine!  They tend to bunch up, remember?
> 
> I just had to do a heimlich maneuver on one of the roos that I will butcher next month. Didn't want to do it today!! 😂  I was coming in for lunch and saw him staggering and gaging. Tongue was turning blue!  He couldn't even run from me...snatched him up by the legs, shook him, rubbed his neck and craw...out comes some grain he'd over eaten!  Drizzled water in his mouth, shook again....he's ok and walking around now!  Glutton!! 😳👍
> 
> Now to get lunch and back out for some field work!  It's chilly but, only light breeze.  All tolerable with long johns, gloves and scarf on neck!  👏. Sunshine, too.


Wow! He’s lucky you were there to notice!


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> Wow! He’s lucky you were there to notice!


Yeah, real lucky. Save his life now so she can cut his head off later.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> My heart don't need too much of that kind of happy. I figured out years ago that I am a complete A$$ under the influence. LOL A little is good. Overpour is not. I have an over the top personality anyway, remove what little sense I have and it can get pretty danged wild. Nope.


When I worked in the office with a crowd of girls, we would often go out to linch to the Mexican restaurant.  They wouldn't allow me to have any liquor while they knocked back the margaritas.  NOPE I was _not_ the designated driver!  I just had not head for alcohol!  They said I didn't a drink because I was too over the top just on laughing at my friends' antics!   

As a child I ate the fine silica sandbox sand.  I also tried dog biscuits when I was out of her reach while she was talking on the phone. Gotta love those old phones with short receiver cords! LOL  I also had a friend in her 20's who ate dirt when she was pregnant because she had a craving for it!    

As to the twins - they will most likely find a nice slug (DD1) or snail (DS1).  I stopped worrying with DS2 and 3.  



farmerjan said:


> So things never get done like he/we plan.


So good to hear that!  I thought that only happened here!  

Have recovered enough to read through everything I missed while sick.  I hope that you can get some bargains on the bred cows.  But will there be buyers for your cattle with the storm coming in?


----------



## farmerjan

Okay... Thursday eve.  Went to dr appt today and he spent about a whole 10-15 minutes with me... wanted to see me walk, talked about the soft tissue in the right knee and the little bit more swelling... how it will take time... and everything in the x-rays looked real good... incisions healed real good... call in late summer for a yearly ck up in Oct/Nov...
220 miles one way,  for that.  GRRRRR
    

Guess it is better than having a problem with the knees...

Car ran fine and no problems.  Not overly thrilled with the new vehicles... same as the last time I rented one......way too much "fancy stuff" on them for me.  And gas is too expensive no matter what... cost a full tank for up and back... naturally I filled it right up to the top when I got back....and I ran it through the car wash so the outside was clean with all the salt residue from the roads...  

Got home and locked in the chickens... got another brown egg.  It is the same as the one the other day... and different from the one I was getting before so I think one of the other hens is starting to lay.  No white ones lately... I was getting at least 1-2 white ones and a brown one before... Oh well, not the end of the world... At least they seem to be happy enough and they o right in the crate at night with no big deal...

I did get all the laundry off the line yesterday so that was great.  It smells so good in the basket.... Snow day folding job.....

So, about the sale on Wed.  Met DS at the barn and he got the cows in and we took 8 of the 10 that were on the "sale list".  The one of mine that is still there he is going to probably keep for a beef in June.... 3 were mine,  5 of his.  Got up there about 5 and DS said he had talked to owner and that they didn't start til 6 so that was good. They all weighed in the 9-1100 lbs... and they looked pretty good since they were eating silage at the barn for a couple weeks.  He said that he wanted at least $.50 / lb for them and that they said that they were bringing in the upper 40's to low 60's... they all brought over $.61/lb.  So on average they brought around $600 a piece which was a little better than he had hoped.... So that was good.  
There were some pretty fat cull cows and saw a couple in the 15-1700 lb range that were FAT... and several brought in the 70's and one hit .80..... and the cull buyers were gobbling them all up.  

So then at 7:30 they started the cows w calves and the breds.... DS bought one cow with a pretty new little calf, and a bred one (7 mos) and I bought 2 breds... 7 mos ... One is just a little 780 lb heifer that looks like she hasn't had a lot to eat.... not skinny, but not very fleshy... paid 450 for her and another cow that is older for 610. weighed like 1100... so 2 open cows bought me 2 breds ready to have calves in March/April... DS's 2 are a little bigger cows and he paid like 800 each... and he bought a steer that was sorted off a cow... the cow was bought by a cull/packer buyer and the steer brought 1.40... DS thinks he will go in with one of the groups of steers he is has been putting together... I think he will do okay on him.... the steer is a little crazy... but without his nutty momma to follow, he ought to calm down in with the ones here,  that know the routine and he will want to follow them enough to eat  and all.  
Could have gotten a few others but decided that we did okay.   Plus we were thinking that we still had an awful lot of cows in the barn lots that we did not want to pull their heifer calves off so the calves didn't go to bawling and walking fences out in the wet and damp,  and get sick with the upcoming "weather" due in.....

The upcoming predicted storm now is saying 9-15 inches of snow and some possible freezing stuff on top.   So, not wanting to take cattle to the sale on Saturday because of the trucks not going to be able to load and transport.... it does affect the prices....BUT.... he talked to the guy who worked for us part-time when he was in school... and he is working for another guy part-time,  along with his job at the state dept of ag as a cattle grader.... who buys alot of heifers, and for a pretty good price, he is going to take a load tomorrow..... SOOOO.... no commission, about as good a price as they have been bringing in the stockyard.... delivered to his barn which is no further than the stockyard so no extra travel expense... weighed on his scales...and they will be out of our barn before the snow comes in on Sunday.... and possible future sales.....
So we will do this load tomorrow and see how it goes.  We have done direct sales before and have done okay... a couple times not as good as we wanted because of no competition of buyers... but that has been mostly on steers... and if he is paying upwards of 1.40/lb.  for these..... that is as good as the sales and not having to pay a commission then we will be ahead. I told DS sure, why not.  
I made up a list tonight of the heifers that should be at the barn, counting the ones that have been there and the group he just brought home on the group of cows... and a few that I am not sure if they are still there or not because he doesn't always tell me when they are sold or what they bring... especially when I had the knees first done...  but it will give me a reference to look up when he starts looking at them and asking me who is out of who, and stuff like that.... There are several there that are mine.... a few I don't want to sell, and a couple that he said are like nutcases that can go...The good thing is if they weigh them there, then I will know what mine weigh and get paid for their weight, not an average of the group....he can take about 20 I think and there are probably 35 there at the barn counting the ones we had weaned and decided were keepers awhile back... 

So, I am going in to take a shower and relax... the knees are aching from the nearly 8 hours of driving with only like about a 45 min break inbetween....need to stretch them out a bit.  

PT tomorrow at 9:15 and then I will come home, load the sample bottles and all in the truck, meters are already in the back... and go to the barn.  DS said he will take off the day after he has a dr appt for the headaches with a different neurologist (I think that is what he said)... and he will come to the barn and we will sort through the heifers some.... Then I will have to leave by 12:30 to go to work to set up and he can do what he needs to and load and deliver the heifers around 5 p.m. he said... and he might go to the one pasture and see if he can get that group of weaned animals in... there are a couple of heifers there and a couple steers I think... they have had plenty to eat, since there was nothing out there this summer and he moved a bunch out there then brought some back and sold them in Dec.....and left a few out there so they have about eaten all the good stuff and he needs to bring them home.  There are 2 of mine I think;  and he said the one is always looking for a way "out"  so she will get sold most likely.  
He might go on and sort the  pregnant cows out of the barn and move them out into the calving field.... and then they can holler for the calves for a day or 2.....  They are mostly in the 5-6 month bred range,  so could use the break.  They will go out in the back field where the "autumn olive" trees are... and he will feed out there during the winter.  But they will have some eating now out there....nothing back there for a couple months... and these cows won't need alot... 2 are short bred so they can go out there too and then in the spring, when the others have had calves and go out to pasture, those 2 can get moved into the calving field there at the barn.  He wants to get the calving field emptied out and give the ground a rest for a couple of months... it probably ought to get limed too....

Getting all these out of the barn will open it up for the next group to come home from pasture,  and get preg checked.  And make sorting alot easier,  with alot fewer in there.... 

I guess that is about it for now.  I think I am going to get a hot shower, make a cup of hot cocoa as it is damp out there, maybe 'doctor'  it a little, and hope I can sleep better tonight.  Next 2 days of testing and all will be enough... and then the upcoming snow.


----------



## Baymule

Up to 15 inches of snow? Ugh. I have a whole new respect for people who have real winter. I never experienced it until last year. It's made worse by no equipment to clear the roads.


----------



## Mini Horses

The reports here are saying 12-15 inches in your area.  Not good to hear but, good to know ahead if ya gotta have it happen.  Sounds like a few days of "after" to deal with.   Lotta hay!   Looks like it's outer edge is either very close or barely on me.   I expect mainly rain with possible slushy mix but nothing else.  We all know things change!  But I am back to full schedule of work coming week....don't need snow!!

Good on auction!   The checkup ordeal, like you say, just the price you pay.  At least you know all is x-rayed out ok.  That's important for this procedure.   Glad you have that 😊.  Now you can push on with confidence, especially with the right side soreness.


----------



## Baymule

Jan, you are inspiring me to get this durned left knee done. The right knee is kicking up a storm, it hurts like the devil, but it can wait. I'm looking forward to surgery! 

Hunker down for the storm, get as ready as you can. I know you and DS will put out plenty of hay for the cattle and get them ready too. Don't forget to have plenty of hot chocolate!


----------



## Mini Horses

Do that knee soon, Bay.   While you aren't doing garden, only sheep & dogs...smaller place to work...round balers, big water tubs, less work and walk.   Otherwise, a new place "might" be an issue -- cause I know you'll look for a fixer upper bargain!!! 🤣. I would!


----------



## farmerjan

I'm waiting for DS to call after he gets out of the dr so we can look at these heifers before I go to work.  Just got back from my PT.... Weights on the ankles to do leg lifts and such with the knees... OH, anyone say jelly knees.

cloudy and grey... was supposed to be partly sunny today but think that there are clouds moving in ahead.  Heard on the radio that Iowa is expecting a foot of snow before it takes the dive south and adds the moisture to come up to us Sunday.  

After all I went through with the horrible rehab.... I am glad that I got the knees done.  They are getting better...and I know I will continue to get more and more... and I am going to keep working at it,  with the right one especially.  
I will say this,....if you have problems in both knees, do them both at once.  It means 1 time rehab...... if you do them separately, then you are looking at 6-8 weeks EACH in the pain and rehab and down time.  Sure, I am not as happy as I thought I would be ..... because I am not as far along as I WANT to be.... but everyone keeps telling me how good I am doing.  The horrible rehab place really worked on my mental state.... the ankle was soooooo good in comparison... but ONE AND DONE time.... yes they hurt, but I don't know how long I would have put off doing the 2nd one because of the pain and all.  
Wouldn't you know that there is just recently a doctor here at the local hospital that is doing the Mako procedure... with the robot....and is doing both at the same time.  My PT guy just told me about it.   I might have waited to do it local.... the rehab here is better and I would have had local support.... It is done and over.... so no sense in "what if's"...... 
but this way I am not going to be in the position of getting one done then babying the other bad one along til I can't stand it any longer.... If you like the doctor there @Baymule  get them done.  Once they are both done, then you don't have to worry about "doing the second one ".  
Besides, one thing I have learned, the "southerners" are much more compassionate in the rehab stage.... and take better care of their patients in so many little ways....I was in more "yankee land" in Baltimore.... And looking back, neither one hurt more than the other in the beginning after the actual surgery.... and by doing both, you are not favoring one......
Of course if only one is bad then you should only do the bad one.... 
And being "not overweight" is definitely in your favor... I am overweight and so it just makes everything more effort...although I am working on trying to lose at least 20 lbs this year.....that is my goal... especially around the "middle", as I used to have a much better shape.  I am hoping that in another month I can start "dancing" more with the 2 step line dancing tapes I have.... practice at home.... and dancing is good exercise too....I hate feeling so "fat" and I never used to  feel the weight like I am now.  

Got to get off here and get the computer packed to take to the farm.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Up to 15 inches of snow? Ugh. I have a whole new respect for people who have real winter. I never experienced it until last year. It's made worse by no equipment to clear the roads.


We are supposedly looking at 7-8 Monday into early Tuesday. Of course Monday being a Federal holiday, DW has to go into work early on Tuesday. That means leaving at 6. It also means I have to get up WAY too early for a retired guy to make sure she can get out.



farmerjan said:


> if you have problems in both knees, do them both at once. I


My step sister had one knee done a few weeks ago. They wouldn't do both. But you and she are a wee bit different. She is morbidly obese, no way she could put that much weight on two new knees.


----------



## Baymule

I need to go se the doctor on my knees. I’m thinking get moved and make plans for surgery. I brought a recliner with me , after unloading truck and trailer, I’m tired. Got feet propped up, taking a rest. I’ll see what doctor says about both. He does the robot surgery too. I’m tire of bone crunching pain.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good choice Bay!!!!   Line it up.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday morning.  Cloudy, but it is a "bright" kind of cloudy... looks like the sun is trying to "burn off the clouds"  but they say it will only get thicker clouds as the day goes on.  Cold too... down to 26 and the forecast says might hit freezing - 32 - today. 
We might not get hit overnight now.  Start time in this area is pushed back to about 8-10 a.m.  Sunday morning.  That would be good.  DS won't have to go in tonight.  He is planning to do ALOT of hay feeding today he said... and he is maybe going to move cattle around some at the barn to get some out of there.

He did go get the one group of weaned heifers out of the pasture yesterday afternoon, after I left the barn to go to work. 
We met at the barn about 11:30 and he got the ones there,  in.  We sorted through several and made some decisions on who to keep and who to go.  Then I had to skeedaddle out of there at 12:40... and did get to the farm in time to get the meters set up and we started milking at a little before 2 p.m..  He then went to the other pasture and got them in... One gave him a bunch of grief about not wanting to come in... and although she was a nice heifer, she went on the trailer.  I think it was one of his he was going to originally keep.  Said he is tired of dealing with trouble making PITA's....

He took 16 head and said we got 1.45/lb.  I think he said they averaged 550 lbs.   No commissions paid.  But he did not weigh his and mine separately... so even though there were at least 3 of mine that were bigger that we had sorted off earlier;  I am probably only going to get paid for the average.  I didn't say anything but I am not really happy about it.  We haven't really talked about it, he just called me on his way home from taking them last evening and I was on my way home from testing.  He said he did keep one of mine that was going to go , because she had a "pot gut" and thinks she might be bred.... and it is possible that she is because she is one of the ones that did not get moved out of the nurse cow field as soon as they should have.  We will see.  The only saving grace of that, is if she did get bred too young, the bull there is the easy calving bull and throws small 50-60 lb calves;  so she should be able to have it without any problem.

I will have a chance to talk to him more about it.  I am fine with selling privately like this, but I want mine to get weighed and paid for separately.... Or at least put in with similar sized ones and weighed.  There was a definite difference in some of them... a group that were weaned and bigger.. and a group that were a bit smaller.  I know there was one of mine that was in the smaller group.. but there were at least 3 that were bigger... and 2 were total idiots in the barn so I am glad they are gone.  I don't know, sometimes I would just rather send them to market... but it is saving at least $20 or more a head in the commission fees.... At this point, I am glad that he got a bunch out of there... that's 8 cows and 16 calves in the last few days... he did bring home the ones from that pasture but there were only about 10 there and several got sold... and at least 10 calves out of the group at the barn. 
He will be able to get the pregnant cows out of there also that had some of these calves on them and wean the calves and just have less in there.  We have alot still out to pasture that need to come back and get preg checked and the calves weaned... 30 + one place,  25+ at another, 13 at another... plus 25 heifers that went out for the summer with the bull that need to be brought back and checked too....
GF is not feeling good, thinks she has a flu bug.... so he is catering to her too.  Which is understandable but this stuff needs doing and he needs to be out earlier and getting it done when the ground is frozen.  Since I am not up to "speed" yet I am not saying anything;  because I cannot help like I "should".  But there were times when I wanted to; and could have, just driven the truck with a load of cattle and he was "busy at home" with her and her daughter.  He spent all day with her Thursday, I found out, going to doctor appts.... when I went to mine in Baltimore.... and they still don't have a plan in place for what they are actually going to do for treatment for her.  I don't get it... but DS said that the chemo dr was not very accommodating and they actually went to the head of the dept about the wishy washy way they were treated.  I would be screaming for someone to get their act together....

Time to get out and let the chickens out of the crate and get some meters out of the truck that I don't need this afternoon...
Did all the dishes in the kitchen that had been piling up.  Going in to get the sample bottles for this afternoon, into the trays and then will be ready to go.  Going to text DS and see if he wants any help at the barn before I go to work.  So guess it is time to get off.  Have to take computer to the farm this afternoon to do an exchange with the thumb drive like yesterday's herd... so time to turn it off and put it in the truck too.

Looks like @Mini Horses is going to get mostly or all rain/sleet out of this storm...very little snow unless it changes direction here soon.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday night.  It is nearly 11 already.  LOOOOONG day.  

Let the chickens out into shelter and there were 3 eggs... one was probably yesterday's that I didn't pick up last night after they were in the crate for the evening when I got home and it was dark out there.  Two looked the same (hence thinking 1 was from Friday) and a darker brown one this morning.  So hopefully that means 2 of the 3 sex-links are now laying.  Maybe the leghorns will start up again.  

The feeder is less than 1/2 full so I stopped at the grain bin and filled a 5 gallon bucket on the way to work so I would have it to fill tomorrow.  I actually drove the truck out there this eve and put the bucket in the shelter when I locked the chickens in... was not feeling like carrying it after the long afternoon in the barn. 

Stopped at the farm, on the way to work, since DS didn't answer my call earlier.  He was in the skid loader, feeding silage to the ones in the barn.  Said he DOES have to go in tonight at midnight, and has to go to the main area headquarters to get the snow blower... so he is going to do that as soon as he goes into work.  Then he said they will get any last minute stuff ready for the trucks etc and then the guys can get some naps.... himself included.  He said that as soon as he gets off in the morning that he is going to go down to the one hayfield that is way up a steep hill, while it is frozen ground, and bring some of the hay down before it starts to snow.  Since the forecast now says it will start between 8 and Noon.... and a good chance for it to amount to 6-8 inches before changing to some sleet and freezing rain....so who knows what we will get.  

Got to the farm and got set up and we were milking at 1:45p.m... got done at 6:50 p.m. and then had to enter milk weights and all.  They had about 235 go through the parlor....I was really getting tired by the last few groups.  There were a bunch of "missing cows" and they had to come up with some information.... also about 20 did not have the proper identification so I had to go through and correct all that.  Took over an hour... I didn't leave there until after 8 and it was close to 9 when I got home.  

DS called me on the way home;  he was headed down to the pasture near her house with a silage cart full of silage and a roll of hay on the truck and she was also headed down with the other truck with 2 rolls of hay so get this out in the field for the cows down there.  She came up to the farm this afternoon to see if she could help a little...don't think she feels too good though.   Then he said he was going to sleep for a couple hours before going back to work.  He said they fed out a whole slew of hay today. 

 Plus, the older cow I bought Wed eve had a little calf today at the barn....he said it was pretty small but looked like it had been up and nursed already. Said she was staying right with it.    I hope it does okay in the cold,  and weather coming.  Sooner than I expected.... they said 7 months, but when the fetus gets over about 5-6 months, it is very hard to tell exactly how far along they are...I really hope it does okay. 

I stopped at the barn and got my clipboard out of the truck so I can try to get paperwork on who was sold and all done while it is still fresh in people's minds.  It will give me something to catch up on while the weather is crummy.  

After I locked in the chickens and put the bucket of feed in there, I backed the truck around to the house, unloaded the trays of samples into the house, and then backed around to the carport and put all the meters in the storage box from the back of the truck.  Also put the one plastic tote in the carport, and will hopefully get the rest of the hoses out of the truck in the morning before it gets snowy, so I can sort them to size as I put them away.  The farmer's took them down out of the parlor and put them in the truck while I was in the office doing computer stuff so I am not going to complain.  But it makes it easier if I keep the various lengths together for when I have to load for other farms.  Used to be I just kept them all in the car but I have other things to put in the back of the truck and they are not protected from the weather in the back of the truck.  Snow won't hurt them or anything, but they stay cleaner in the storage box...

I finally got in the house, made the rest of the soup for supper and remembered I had the brownies and ate a couple for dessert. I am ready to go in and get a shower and hit the sack.  I need to find the shovel in the morning, think it is in the storage building, and have it on the porch to use.  Take hot water out to the chickens, and fill the feeder.  There was something else I was thinking about on the way home, that escapes me now... hopefully I will think of it in the morning before we have a ton of snow.  There will be plenty of things for me to do in the house tomorrow when it is crummy out there.  

I quit for the night...


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like the southern storm is warming that NW one as they meet up...less snow for you.  Of course, there will be messier roads.   We're still getting primarily rain.  Don't need 2" but it's coming.   Bad winds!   

Today will be oven meal and maybe a cake....inside, heat house. 😁. Eat a lot.  Made 2 loaves in bread machine yesterday.   Heavy work this week and I'll need sandwiches to carry.  Was not making a trip to store!  Gosh it was good warm with melting butter and some homemade peach jam!

Not enthused with the heavier work after so slow for 2.5 months!  🤣🤣. Got spoiled.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like the GF needs to find a new doctor that gives a durn about her and her treatment. Medical professionals sometimes act like everything is boring and routine to THEM, but forget that it is a BIG DEAL to the PATIENT. Either that or doctor needs an old fashioned "peach switching" LOL LOL

Hope the snow is light and the animals fare well. Congratulations on the new calf and I hope it makes it through the cold.


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to head out the door and get the hoses off the truck and find the shovel in the building.  Check the freezers while I am in there too.  Not that anything is going to thaw... It is currently 16 degrees...
No snow or anything yet.  Radar looks like it will hit after 10 a.m.  So I am going to go out and do what I need to and then probably settle in the house for the rest of the day. 
I don't really want a foot of snow.. but REALLY DON'T want the icy mix... and rain at these cold temps is just NOT acceptable. 

Yeah, hope the calf does okay considering I was not wanting one yet. 
Not getting into the mess with the GF and the dr.... guess they are dealing with it.... I just listen...
Hope DS got a chance to get some sleep last night since they really did not need to be there... He will have to go back in at 8 p.m. this evening, so I hope he gets what hay he wants to moved down the hill and goes home for some sleep.  All the cows should have gotten enough hay yesterday that he shouldn't need to do much other feeding today except maybe refilling the silage in the bunks before the snow starts.  It won't hurt it to get wet but half of it is inside under the roof.  They eat if fast enough that there won't be much waste.  Although, he will probably let them clean up what he fed yesterday and then refill after the storm passes.  It is supposed to be out of here by late night...
But the winds that @Mini Horses was talking about are supposed to hit here... possible power outages.  Hope not.

See y'all later...


It is da#@ed cold out there... Chickens need letting out and some hot water to thaw the little bit of ice in the waterer... it was nearly empty yesterday so that was good.


----------



## farmerjan

Back in the house a bit.  It is COLDER than a witch's teat..... down another degree to 15..... 

Took hot water out and got them their water... Had a brown egg this morning... Filled the feeder and there was a little left in the bucket to refill with in a day or 2.  They rushed right out to eat.  

Got the hoses out of the truck into the carport and sorta sorted them so I can find the different sizes when needed.  It was starting to spit snow then.  Went in the shed, got the shovel and the broom and checked the freezers.  Came on into the house.... 
It was starting to blow snow... and it is really cold.  Not to my liking.  Saw DS with more hay for the cattle next door when I was in the kitchen.... I don't know how much he got moved off the hill but hope it was most or all of it... he had been going up there and getting 2 rolls at a time when he was down in that direction, to go feed other places... but don't know what the status was/is.  He shouldn't have had much to feed so I hope he went home to get some sleep as it is going to be messy later I am afraid.  

Made some of the hard boiled eggs into deviled eggs and some into egg salad; made  and ate a couple sandwiches.  Went into the freezer in the house and got out some ground beef, some "chipped beef" for making chipped beef on toast, a pkg of pork chops and a rib eye steak.  Give me some stuff for the next few meals.  Think I am going to go in and put a pot of baked beans in the oven to cook.... can't find my bean pot (packed who knows where) but can just use a baking dish.... good way to warm up the kitchen/house. 

Got most of the clean dishes put away.  I moved the other kitchen cupboard in the house yesterday, it has been on the deck covered with a tarp... and want to get it slid into the DR on the blanket I slid it in the house on... and then see about getting it stood up against the wall where I have been planning to put it.  One of the doors is missing... it warped and the guy who built it took it and was supposed to replace it, but he moved and I never got it back.  So will have to see about getting a new sheet of finished plywood to cut a new door out of... I like them plain and simple.... and to make it match....and then stain it and get new hinges to put it on.  But I can use it as is like I used to... works good for the gallon and 1/2 gallon glass jars and other stuff like that.  It would help empty some boxes and at least I can reach the shelves in this as opposed to the high shelves in the upper cabinets in the kitchen above the counter tops and lower cabinets that stick out 24 inches as opposed to the upper ones at 12 inches.  I get that that is the standard... but I MUCH prefer the cupboards that are one depth top to bottom with no counter space.  I would rather have an island with a big counter top to do stuff than all these cabinets around the kitchen that I cannot get down to get into the bottoms,  and can't reach the top shelves because they are set back further from the bottom ones so I can't reach over and up that high.  Oh well, that is a pet peeve of mine.  

So, I decided that I ought to get it in the house before we got this big snow/ice mess so it wouldn't get wet or warped or ruined.... It is in the way but I will get things moved around in the DR to get it over against that wall.  It is pretty heavy so don't know if I can get it stood up by myself....

Snow is coming down pretty steady out there... and darned if it isn't just frigid....there is a breeze so blowing a little. Going in to get a pot of beans in the oven.  Thinking the steak for dinner this evening... pork chops tomorrow  night.....chopped meat for making some manwiches maybe???? And there is always soup.....

Clothes to fold and am going to hang the "delicate"  laundry that I just ran through,  in the house on a couple of hangers with clothespins... will add some moisture to the air as it dries.  Never got it done last week. 

Lots of little projects today.


----------



## farmerjan

Temp down to 14 and the wind is blowing hard.  Not quite a blizzard but it is awful out there.  Just downright miserable... Hope the animals have all found places to hunker down.   Hate this wind.

Big bowl of baked beans in the oven.  House still is not very warm.  Sure wish I had an inside wood stove.... At least we have not had any problems with the power so far. 

Put some things in the "spice cupboard"  and been looking in a few boxes to unpack some more....

Time to put in a movie and fold these clothes.


----------



## Ridgetop

Good prices on cattle - 
Good buy on cow who calved several days later!  Hope it survives even though it is not the right time to have a newborn.  If the calf makes it then quick return on cow purchase!  LOL

Even though you did not like the final price on the private treaty cattle, at least they are off your hands for feeding through the winter.  Do you have a cattle scale?  Maybe next time weigh your cows at home to check differences in weights.  At least no commission.

Keep warm!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> It is COLDER than a witch's teat


My second college roommate used to say "Colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra in January". Given he came from San Diego I have no clue how he would know anything about cold. But then I came from just south of L.A.. Cold was anything below 50°F.


----------



## Baymule

While we generally don't enjoy bad weather, sometimes it's nice to have forced down time. Or at least down time between caring for animals. Hope the weather isn't too hard on your son, working nights out in this mess.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday morning.  The wind is still blowing and predictions for gusts up to 40 mph with sustained in the 15-20 mph.  The sun is out some, clouds too.  The temp continued to rise overnight.  it is now 35 but feels like 20 with the wind....

I am going out to the chickens in a bit.  I did not even go out to lock them in the crate as there would not be any predators out last night in the cold and weather...they would all have gone in the crate so wasn't too worried about them staying together to stay warm. 

Trucks have been out on the roads, I imagine spreading stuff for all the slick spots.  It does not look like it is scraped to the pavement but then the wind blows on this ridge and drifts it over alot.

Official snow total was 9-10 inches just a few miles north of here.  I expect that is about right.  The wind sure makes that a difficult thing to measure. 

The wind is just blowing out there...I never lived out in the midwest or the plains states... but if it does this all the time they can have it.  I could not take the relentless blowing.

Last night the water to the bathtub was frozen... I put a heater to blow in there and after opening up the faucets, it finally thawed enough to start running... first the hot and then about 20 minutes later the cold got flowing.  I took a good hot shower and made sure that I kept the heater on low and kept the room a bit warmer.  It is fine this morning.  The pipes run near the outside wall. 
There was a terrible draft in the bedroom and I was having trouble keeping the temp up to 50.  The windows they had installed several years ago for the mom are not worth diddly.... I took just clear packaging tape and taped up the sides where the windows slide up and down... and there was cold air coming in the bottom where they are supposed to close down tight.  Then I took a blanket all folded up and had to stuff it all along the window trim, below the window,  where you could feel the draft... It was really bad.  I had some water in a bottle on the floor and it had ice in it.  This coming year I will have to see about addressing this problem; after the weather gets nice and all.  I think that a storm window is in order for starters... these are double pane windows that the previous owner was saying how good they are and I am not at all impressed...Better than single pane I realize.. but the installation was definitely sub par in the bedroom one.  BRRR it was cold... but after doing the quickie fixit it got much warmer.  I can't understand how the window just must not fit in the space and they did a crap job of shimming and insulating it out.  It is on the side where the carport is only a few feet from the side of the house... but the wind whipped through that narrow "alley space" like a wind tunnel. 

I made chipped beef on toast for breakfast this morning.  Now getting ready to brave the miserable wind and go out to the chickens with hot water and see what I can get thawed out for them to drink.  Next 2 days are supposed to get nicer... sunny and up into the low 40's for day temps and 20's at night, then drop off again to 30's and teens the end of the week. 

Haven't talked to DS yet... I am sure he is doing farm stuff as he should have gotten off at 8 .


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> but the wind whipped through that narrow "alley space" like a wind tunnel.


Yep. Does the same thing here between the little barn which is maybe 20' west of the house and between the little barn and the big barn 15' to its north. The wind between the little barn and the house pulls the snow out of that area. The wind between the barns drops the snow there.


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a few minute break and ate an avocado for lunch.  Still pretty full from the chipped beef this morning. 

The wind was cold when I went out to the chickens.  The water had some ice in it but not frozen hard.  Took another gallon or so out so poured it into the other waterer that was pretty frozen.  It was actually not bad in the greenhouse/shelter.  At least no wind in there. 
Picked up 2 eggs, 2 different shades of brown so pretty sure 2 different hens again.  That works for me.  

Tromped through 6-10+ inches of snow in different places so safe to say we had about 8-10 inches total.  It has been mostly cloudy all day.  Temps are dropping a bit... hit 37 for a little bit but now down to 29 and it will only drop off now.  But the forecast is for mid-upper 30's tomorrow and 40's Wednesday.  
Unfortunately they are calling for another "system" to come in this coming weekend again....It seems that we get on these patterns that bring weather "events" in most every weekend.  

Haven't talked to DS and I am sure he is home sleeping now so won't bother him.  Don't know how this is going to affect getting the rest of the cattle moved.  I am not thrilled with so many still out on pasture and they need to be preg checked and the calves weaned off the cows.... I am not in a place to do anything on my own....just frustrating.


----------



## farmerjan

Well DS called a little bit ago.  I saw him go across the road and get some hay.  He went just down the road, into the nurse cow field and got down the hill too far, hit some mud/soft ground and buried the truck  Called me and I met him at the road... he walked up through the field, and I took him down to the barn and we got the big tractor.  Rode up the road with him, got in the truck and he put a chain to the tractor and we finally got it out.  The tractor had started to slide sideways on the hill.... but then he got it going and luckily the chain came loose as he went sideways, so I managed to keep the truck going and got up on the flat.  Then he unloaded the bale there and said he was going to roll some of it out and take the rest to his sheep with the tractor, so I just brought the truck back to the barn and got my car and came on home.   Reminds me of so many other times when we only had a 2 wd tractor and the truck and had to use both to get in and out of some of the places we rented.  

He has to go back in tonight.  Said he was exhausted this morning and just went home to sleep so he could get up and come do some feeding this afternoon.  That was  fine except that he got behind a bit when he got stuck & we had to do all that.  Oh well, part of it.  
 The road here at the house is still pretty snowy/icy from the wind blowing and the drifting across the road.  He said with this wind there are alot of roads with drifting snow again....
I was supposed to go in for a PT session in the pool tomorrow, but I cancelled.  I don't want to go out in the cold with the wind and all, and go in the pool and go back out into the cold and maybe catch a cold or something.  No sense in tempting it.  I have a regular session on Thursday.... 
So I am going to go in and wash my hair so it will have time to dry before I go to bed.... Ate the small second steak in the package I thawed and a small bowl of baked beans.

The temps are down to 26, wind is still blowing but not quite as bad as earlier.  Hoping it will die down tonight and be a little more comfortable tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wind here was killer all day!    With temps and wind chill it was a real problem.  Today, better they say -- low 40s and only 5-10mph.  Would be great!!!  I can feed the hay, not wear it.🙄.   Since it was fed in barn, more waste, fights, and then Into bedding!   Hated bedding with good, expensive hay but also glad they had deeper to lay on.  😊🤷. Bite the bullet!!  Toss in extra!!  🤣


----------



## Baymule

Y’all are sure having a miserable time of it. Hopefully it won’t last too much longer and it will warm up. Jan what about taking the trim off the windows and foam insulating around them? It might fix the draft problem.


----------



## farmerjan

Morning... a "balmy" 23 to start... compared to the 13 the other day I'll take it.  Sun is coming over the hill across from me, supposed to get into the upper 30's and tomorrow into the 40's.  The best part is the wind has let up and only a breeze right now and should die down during the day.

@Baymule  yeah, this spring/summer I will get to exploring the problems with the window on that side of the house.  So far the temp taping and the blanket has changed it inside so that I don't feel the awful draft and can keep the room temps up and the ice in the water on the floor is all thawed.  It can stay the way it is until warm weather.  There is siding on the house they had done for the mother years ago so don't know what sort of a project it will be. 

I'm going to go out to the chickens before the snow gets too "wet" and thawing as it will be easier to walk now while it is firm.  Take water out and get them situated for the day.  It will warm up comfortably in there for them. Might even thaw the one waterer some between today and tomorrow.  Glad I have 2 so that I could use the empty one when it was so cold.  

Going to get the samples all packed; since there was no UPS pickup yesterday I didn't even worry with them.  I wouldn't have made the trip to take them down to the place I drop them off at in that cold weather... had no plans to go out in , except for helping with the stuck truck .  They aren't life or death to get out.  I am so glad to have gotten those 2 big farms done before it turned so cold. 

Nothing on the agenda for work this week.  Not going to schedule anything either. Most of the farms have enough to do just to make sure the cows are getting fed and taken care of and don't need me in there being a pain... plus I have no intention of going into any of the barns and freezing either. 

I don't envy you @Mini Horses having to put in a full week this week now... yeah it is nicer and nicer to NOT have to go into work.  I am torn about making a decision to retire..... but I hate having to go out in the cold anymore for work... it is different to do my own stuff... I know you "get it"....

Just ate some more of my chipped beef on toast.  As soon as the sun comes up over the crest of the hill and hits the greenhouse and warms it up a little I will go out to the chickens.  
Then the snow will start to soften and melt.  Got LOTS to do here in the house still... I have been a little lax the last couple of days in the house... haven't gotten done near as much as I planned to do... Those blowing cold dark grey days just makes you want to hunker down and hibernate.  I did do a fair amount of reading.... and some cooking.... now need to get motivated to get back to the clothes folding and straightening up and working on the cabinets in the kitchen.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Jan what about taking the trim off the windows and foam insulating around them? It might fix the draft problem.


Excellent idea. And @Ridgetop can put it back up with the brad nailer.


----------



## Ridgetop

Yay - another road trip!


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> Jan what about taking the trim off the windows and foam insulating around them? It might fix the draft problem.


At my aunt's house in Yelm her windows leaked like a sieve.  They were the original windows designed to lift out in the summer months and put in screens.  MJ had nailed them shut years ago after a series of burglaries.  When I checked them, you could see through between the frame and window to the outdoors!  As a quick measure before we returned to do the rebuild on her house, I got exterior caulking and caulked around them on the outside.  This worked to stop the wind blowing into the house.  I had planned to replace all the windows with dual pane ones but when we ran out of time when we did the rebuild.  We were going to replace them the following year but that was when we found out the city had incorporated the property and no more livestock.  Then she died, it wasn't worth doing for a rental.

If you go around the outside of the frames on the exterior and recaulk it might help, and would be easier than pulling the trim for now.  Later, you can pull the trim and fill the gaps on the inside, then replace the trim.  By the way, when pulling off trim use a sharp utility knife to cut through the paint layers between the wall and the trim.  This will keep the old paint from pulling off the walls which will require patching and repainting.


----------



## Ridgetop

Ridgetop said:


> This will keep the old paint from pulling off the walls which will require patching and repainting.



Found that out the hard way!


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday early evening.  Been an okay day.  Got the samples packed and took down to the place I leave them for UPS pickup.  Stopped at the local bank that I opened an account at, because I cannot seem to get on the website so I can do my banking over the internet... problems with the password and them saying it was invalid then locking me out because of too many tries the last 2 days.  .  I switched my SS direct deposit to this account and wanted to make sure that it went through before I authorized some payments and to find out that it hadn't gone through....so they got it cancelled out and now I can go in and start over and go from there.  It was right at closing time... I hadn't paid attention to the time... and said I could come back in the morning... but they did that and she said if I had any more problems to come in in the morning, and they would help me get it fixed but that I should be able to do it now.  We will see in a little bit.

It was mostly sunny today... got up to 40 but there was still a light breeze so not really warm... I see some signs of some melting, hopefully it will melt more tomorrow if it gets up into the upper 40's.... It started at 23 up to 40 for a little while, down to 27 already at 5:30 p.m.  

Talked to DS a little bit ago.  He was headed down to her house with the skid loader to clean out some of the driveway because it is very shaded and does not melt well.  He has to go back in tonight and he said he opted to stay on the night shift this week because they were going to not work tonight then go back on nights,  if we get the weather change on Wed night/Thurs morning.  He said that he would rather stay on the night all week now.  They are going to go in at midnight, and they are going to do repairs on several plow trucks....

So anyway, he said that yesterday after we got the truck pulled out and he did the feeding with the tractor and all... he put the bucket on the tractor and cleared out a couple of swipes with it and then rolled out a partial bale there at the farm for the animals since the snow stopped.  He said that the new cow I bought, with that unexpected new little  tiny baby,  had moved the baby to the hay he had rolled out and that it seemed to be doing okay... I honestly expected for it to not make it through that horrible snow/wind/sleet  weather on Sunday.  She is quite a good momma.  She is "short-mouthed"  meaning short teeth... older cow... but her "stock" went way up with me that she is sticking with the calf so good and taking such good care of it...  The good thing is the calf will be 5 months old before the cow goes with a bull to get bred in May/June... so ought to be in good shape to breed back.  She definitely will be getting another shot at getting bred and to stay around for a few more years.... I don't know if the calf is a bull or heifer... hoping it is a heifer so I can maybe keep it.... hoping for genetics to carry down and for the calf to also be a good mother (if it is a heifer calf)....

He said he hasn't seen any cows or calves with problems... none of the small babies lost that he can tell.... that is a big plus.  There is a new calf at another place that he wasn't expecting to be there.... again,  should've been moved before now to the barn and preg checked.... He did say he was going to go get the panels and get them moved to that place,  to get those cows/calves out of there.  Plus, he is going to move some of the heifers we are keeping,  out into a lot out back where there are just a couple of calves that went across the concrete feed bunks... so that he can make more room in the barn.  I meant to ask if he had moved the bred cows out yet,  but I doubt it.  Maybe he is going to move the heifers out back and then the cows out to the back field on the other side of the farm with the other bred cows.  Got to get stuff out of the barn to more efficiently be able to check the cows coming back to the barn.... and to separate off their calves.  

So, I am going in to make some supper... And work on something here.  Ankle has been swelling alot.. but I have been doing alot of sitting.  So need to get out of the chair at the desk and get it up a little bit.  And more exercising it to get the fluid to flush back into the blood stream and get moved out of the leg/ankle.


----------



## Mini Horses

Don't know about your area but, we are getting TWO possible/probable snow hits!  Thur and Sat.  Don't know why we're a target this year, maybe because none for so long!   🤫. Thur seems most probable to be none to an inch.  However, Sat one mode says poss 6" and other says 12".   😳😳🙄🤫😢😱.  Noooooo!!    As always, timing and wind currents could blow either to good or bad.   

I just know that hay will be in the close trailer by Thur night -- when they suggest it arrives -- and that my work will be done then, also!   Next week is 1/2 day at my leisure.  😁. So no problem!   If things get tight for some reason,  1/2 day of this week's jobs are ok to schedule for next week.   I'm good with it. Besides the jobs are moving fast for me, after I convinced myself it was happening.  🤣🤣 Just did 12 hr of jobs in 6.

Today I got a call to see if I'd go back to working the food demos.   I'm hesitant and need to consider which job I'd rather do.  Both is too much in Spring.  Would have done some Nov & Dec...where was he then??  They are basically weekends!  Plus, they've made some changes and not sure I'd like them; no flex time either....set time start, stop, date, etc.  Knowing I want to cut back, might be a good time to actually resign there.  Decisions!!   I'm not beholding to anyone and like it.  😊  I feel a "NO" coming on.


----------



## farmerjan

I am seeing that you are going to be in for a significant amount more than us for the weekend "weather" .....my DS has had to go down to the eastern shore areas in the past for heavy snows;  with the snowblower from this area.  Not many can operate it.  So it will remain to be seen....
We are supposed to get some rain wed night, possibly turning to snow showers Thursday... but maybe only an inch or 2.  Friday is also a concern for here and it all depends if the stalled front stays further south or curves up more.  If it does stay south, you will get it worse and us very little... if it curves inland a little more, we will both be getting an "accumulation" ... will know more once tomorrows rain/snow passes by....

I am thinking that a "NO" is in the works for the food demo for you.  "WE" tend to get less agreeable when they get less flexible....And all this down time makes you (me) realize we are tired of constantly "punching a time clock" of sorts.
It will cut into your gardening time and your "social life" at the small stock sale, and being able to go to things that naturally occur mostly on the weekends.  There comes a time when the money is less important than the enjoyment of not having to "push" all the time.

Got an e-mail from the "boss" at work... wanted to know if any of us in this area wanted some more herds as there is a tester quitting.... end of March I think it said.  This tester travels from across the mountain to do these so has alot of travel time invested from where she lives... I immediately e-mailed her back and said that no, I did not want any more as I was just getting back to working with my new knees and it more than enough for me.  These herds are all north of here, and travel would be about an hour at the closest.  I just don't want anymore. I am sure the testers up in Rockingham Co. where these herds are, are going to fuss and not want any either as they are all pretty set in their ruts too... one only works part-time, now,  as she took a job at the post office 2 years ago... the other 2 both have said in the past that they don't want any more... one is my age or older, the other has had both hips replaced and has said she is content with what she has and definitely did not want to take any more on... but that if I needed her to do a  couple when I had the knees done, she would see if she could help..... 

But I am not going to get roped into doing more... I would do a few for an emergency for a month or 2 if needed as I have done fill ins in the past... but not even going to offer for that or else I will get stuck with them.  Plus I am not going to do mornings for any that I am not already doing..... 
It is going to be interesting as I think there are 4 or 5 of us that are over 65... so retirement is coming for a bunch...

See @Mini Horses it isn't hard to say NO and I am sure I have alot more debt than you do,  with a mortgage and all, and I still had no problem saying no, nada, no thank you,  NOPE!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> am thinking that a "NO" is in the works for the food demo for you. "WE" tend to get less agreeable when they get less flexible....And all this down time makes you (me) realize we are tired of constantly "punching a time clock" of sorts.
> It will cut into your gardening time and your "social life" at the small stock sale, and being able to go to things that naturally occur mostly on the weekends. There comes a time when the money is less important than the enjoyment of not having to "push" all the time.



All so true.  Being able to set my own schedule for 98% of my work is the biggest plus!  And I can change at a moment's notice....get up and feel like doing something else, I usually can.  Rare jobs have tight schedule.  Most need done in one or two weeks.   You can get into trouble if you put it all off to last minute.😁.   I do plan ahead and know what's more critical for time.

Oh, I still have a mortgage!  😊  But it's good.  Like you, I work more on buying most things cash, 2nd hand, save first, or short term with low/no interest.   Occasional high cost needs a bank loan. 

I have to email tonight to let him know.    When I started those, years ago, wasn't doing anything else....so 3 days of control wasn't bad.   Now that I have this freedom, it is.  🤣. Haven't done one in almost 2 yrs now.  Thanks COVID.

Speaking of that....I went on line and ordered my 4, free from Uncle, CV19 tests.  Someone may need one.🤷  Thought site would be blown out.  Nope -- on, gave name, addy, done!  Both DG and DGD work at Wally world, so sometime they require a test to work after an exposure, etc.   Wonder how long the shelf life.🤔.  Anyway, about 3 weeks ago that happened and WM was out of them.   Got more 2 days later.  All were negative, back to work.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed morning.  Started out at 24 and quickly up to 47.  Sun is out and will help to melt quite a bit of this.  Going to rain - tonight into tomorrow morning;  maybe some snow as the temps drop and tomorrow is in the 30's and Friday only in the 20's... with the night to go down to the single digits.  Will take today gladly.  

Goes to show how much I pay attention... I didn't know there were free covid tests to be given out.  Couldn't care less... I'm not going to test for it anyway... there is enough hysteria over the "numbers" of new cases.... 
Our newly sworn in Governor has already said that there is no MANDATORY vaccine mandates for state or school workers now... voluntary is fine... and signed an exec order about children and masks, only already court challenges...I only heard a snippet on the news yesterday... have to look up the latest info.  Good for him.  Plus in his acceptance speech after being sworn in, he had a prayer with his new lt gov and the atty gen and the respective spouses... asked for the almighty's guidance and help to get our commonwealth back to a productive and supportive state for ALL people in the state.  Since the new Lt gov is a black woman, former marine, and real fiesty person that says if you want it, work for it just like she did... daughter of immigrant parents..... and the atty gen is latino... there is NO ONE that can say anything about it not being a diverse group to represent all of the state.  
I have listened to her in interviews, and she is one tough person.  
Since the gov term in Va is only 1 term, I sure hope that if she is anything like she seems, that she will go on and run to be gov the next time.... and if I am not mistaken, he could run again for a 2nd term if it is not consecutive... but let's see how we get through the next couple of months at least. 

DS had problems with the transmission in the automatic bale bed truck this morning,... Has to put the new tie rod in the other one as soon as the parts place gets it in... said about noon.  So I will go get it and take it to him so he can start taking the truck apart now.  ALWAYS SOMETHING.....

He already knows he has to go into work tonight for the rain turning to maybe snow....

I'm going to go make a couple sandwiches for him for lunch to take with me.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed night.  I went to the parts place, got the tie rod parts.... neither was right.  The drivers side was too small a diameter and the passenger side was too big.... REALLY.... DS got on the phone, and they seemed to find the "right numbers"  and then they could not go to the warehouse in Staunton (1/2 hr north) .... due to not enough people at the store..  so I said I would go.  So I go and they hadn't even put in the order from the parts place here... they had a 1/2 hour to do so.... so the really nice man at the warehouse, talked to his supervisor, they called the parts store, got the part numbers... and then he got the short one for the pass side and we compared it to the old ones.... that I purposely took both with me.... it looked and measured up the same, then he went in the other warehouse there, got the long one for the drivers side..... and it measured up the same size... so I came back as fast as I could....DS and I got them put in, and then lined up the truck and measured to see if the tires were "straight".... that is part of what alignment is;  but there is a way to do it at home for a way to get it pretty close.... yes he will get it aligned but had to have it for feeding tomorrow.... and it measured off exact front and back of the tire.... looked good. 

Glad we got it done this aft as it was in the 40's and some sun.  It would have been a B@#$H to do it tomorrow in the cold that is coming through.... he had done what feeding he needed there at the barn with the skid loader and all, so went home to see if he could get 5-6 hours sleep before having to be in at midnight.  He said last night that they worked all night doing maintenance work,  and that he cannot understand why the day crew is not getting any of it done.... but anyway...

I went and took the wrong parts back and then filled up with gas, went by and it was too late to get the oil changed in the truck so made arrangements to do it in the morning.  I have a little whine in the transmission I think so want the fluids to get checked on everything.   I  do not need any problems with it.  Car is going in this weekend for them to see if they can get to figuring out the noise.

I came home and went out and there were 2 eggs today and the poor leghorn has 1 tail feather left.... horrible time to molt.... but nothing I can do.  

So I am going to bed early so I can get up and be down there at 8 when they open.  I have PT at 2 tomorrow afternoon also.  

Looks like rain will come in around 8 or so tonight.... a break around 11 to 1 a.m.,  then more rain and changing over??

Have had a bunch of snow melt... it is really "shorter" in the fields and the roads are mostly clear.  It is still 40 out so any rain will melt it more.  

I have a headache tonight.... but I hadn't taken anything all day. so did take something a little bit ago.  Have had a lot of swelling in the ankle and knees.  

Have a couple of farms to call..... not wanting to go do any one in the cold weather....I will worry about it tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday.  Got up and went to the co-op and got the oil changed, and the transmission was down in the gear oil it uses.... he filled it.  Checked and filled the other fluids.... got 2 tires getting pretty worn so told him to look some up and prices,  and I will get back to him in a couple days to check.  I have to look and see what I have here too. 
I stopped at McD's for an egg Mcmuffin  breakfast... changed the coffee to a hot chocolate... and it was over $8.00....Holy moley.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry, hit the wrong button.  I could not believe it.  Now I know why I am spending more time making good food at home.  It wasn't all that good either...
I did stop at the dumpster and throw a couple of plastic bags of trash off while right there near it too.

Temps got down to 35 and up to 38 so some melting.  It is very cloudy though.  Got some sprinkles/showers but really not much out of this front.  Looking like the one coming in will be staying further to the south and along the coast so we should get by with little or no snow out of it.  @Mini Horses may be in for a significant snow.  

Did a little vacuuming  when I got home.  Chickens water is good so that works.  

Still have a headache this morning, not sure if I am sleeping wrong.  

Been doing some paperwork since I got home.  I will have to stop at the PO when I go out later and send off another form for the settlement of my father's estate.  And got some other stuff that I have to sign up for electronic filing with the court in order to see the case progressing.  What a PITA.

Kinda raw and damp out there... good day to stay in.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sorry about the swelling in ankle and knees.  What is causing it?


----------



## farmerjan

Late Thursday afternoon.   I went to PT and stopped and sent the letter off for the estate stuff... sent it certified as I want to make sure it gets there... with so much of the mail not getting back and forth with my brother and then my sister and other brother in Ct.... 
Then went to the farm to get milk and dropped off the info on his cows that I printed off for him, from the farm he sends his samples off with.  We talked a few minutes about the disaster of the whole press conference with Biden last night... I am sorry that his family cares nothing about the man being cognitively unable to function as a sharp, "with it" leader of the country.  Like him, hate him, don't care.... he is just not capable of holding a press conference and answer questions and such.  It is very sad as well as being very scary....

Came home, went out to the chickens.. got 1 egg and shut things up.

When I left to go to PT it was snowing like we were going to get a blizzard... I mean it was coming down... Less at PT and it had slowed to a few flurries an hour later... It covered the ground here but luckily it was still above freezing so some has melted except what fell on the other snow.  

Just made the other NY Strip steak out of the package I thawed and some baked beans.  Stomach was growling and realized that I never ate lunch.... So now I am going to do some stuff in the house and try to go to bed early.... 

@Ridgetop  not sure of the swelling in the ankle and knees except I was doing alot of sitting.... ankle swells still,  some, and it is always if I am sedentary.  I don't always do the little movements/exercises for the ankle when I am sitting and when I don't, it swells.  I don't seem to be retaining fluid except for when I sit around.


----------



## Baymule

Over $8 for an egg McMuffin and hot chocolate? It’s not even real hot chocolate, just powdered stuff and hot water. 

Isn’t chasing truck parts down a royal pain? At least you finally got the right parts and the truck got fixed. 

You really need to get a recliner. Keeping your feet up would help keep your ankle and knees from swelling. If I stand for too long or sit for too long, the pain makes me go for my recliner. I stuffed one in the backseat of the truck and brought it to the house in Groveton. I’m up and down on the ladder, standing and about 3:00, I take a break in the recliner. It sure helps.


----------



## Mini Horses

We got cold and overcast this morning.  Rains rolled in about 10, light mixed with ice and continued until about 5...when it got colder.  Snow started  8 ish, stopped now, 11ish.  White on ground, maybe 1/2" and wet.  Dropping into 20s so icy in morning.  Boo!  🙁

Supposedly nothing falling from sky tomorrow  until around mid day.  Then prob rain, wintery mix?  At dusk turns to snow, continues overnight.  😟😢. Because system may slide on or off coast....they're guessing 3-9".  Quite a spread there! 😂. Saturday morning will be the reveal.   Oddly, south of me may get more, 6-10.  

What will be, will be.   I saw those empty meat shelves in stores that they've had on TV.  No bread, milk & eggs mostly gone.  Meats empty of most, especially poultry. 
 People are getting ready for a snow in.   🤣🤣. First I've seen of that extreme.  Wasn't shopping, just doing jobs in the stores.  Parking lots packed.  My work is done until next Thur.   I'm good, whatever we get.  🤷


----------



## farmerjan

We are not going to maybe get a few flurries if that but this front is going to sit right down there at @Mini Horses .....We'll share 

Boy, it got COLD last night.  It is presently 12 degrees... wasn't expecting that until tonight.

Leaving for the beef conference in a little bit.


----------



## Mini Horses

Have a great time at the conference!!


----------



## Baymule

29F in Groveton, damp, sky is shades of gray. It’s 23F in Lindale. Going to be freezing and cold at night both places, thawing during the day, through next Sunday. Groveton typically is a few degrees warmer. Maybe when I find my home, I can have a fall/winter garden again. 

Sounds like you two are in for some hunker down weather.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Dropping into 20s so icy in morning. Boo!


Ice ... boo indeed! Ice is good in a glass,, not on the ground


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Ice ... boo indeed! Ice is good in a glass,, not on the ground


X a jillion!

The weather people are threatening us with a slight warm up...  warm enough to guarantee ice.


----------



## farmerjan

Just got home and went out and took the chickens some water so they could get a good drink/fill up for the night.  Thermometer said it got up to 24 today... It has been cloudy and grey and dreary.  Latest radar doesn't show anything for us but "weather" over on the coast.... sorry @Mini Horses .  It is too cold to want to deal with anything out there.  

The conference was okay.  Not as good as some we have been to and way above GF head on the nitrogen stuff for fertilizer and all which is okay because she really isn't into that.  That was good but very intensive... he is a researcher and so many people like that know their subjects real good, but they are way technical in trying to present it to everyday farmers/people.
The other speaker was a woman who was a vegetarian and has become a beef eater.... only grass fed beef.... you know how smokers that quit become "fanatical" about not smoking...  well, she was sort of like that.  She needs to be preaching to the "soccer mom" mentality and upper middle class people about beef... because she basically was telling us that eating beef is better for you than the "plant based" meat substitutes... and that natural real food fats, like butter and whole milk and cheese, are all better for you... well that is more like preaching to the choir..... and although she had some good statistics, I don't think she connected well with most.... plus she married into the Niman Farm family out in Calf....they are big grassfed producers... yes, good at what they do... but also money behind her.... they cater to the grassfed movement eaters and the upper money people.... 

All in all an okay day.  

So I am in for the night and by all reports it is going to be even colder... calling for 2 to 6 degrees tonight. But then some sun tomorrow and warming above freezing for a few days.... 

Knees are aching from sitting so much... although they did do breaks after each presentation of about an hour.... so I am going to figure out what I want to eat for supper.  We had a grassfed beef stew that was okay,  green salad, bread and brownies for desert.... lemonade and tea for drinks and they did have a coffee pot there but no hot water for tea or hot cocoa.... 

The leghorn hen lost her tail feather and another is missing a few... What a time to think about molting... at least they still have body feathers.... no eggs but I didn't expect any with the cold.  

Got another mouse up on the stove.... really P me off...... saw evidence yesterday so set a trap up there and had it this morning... . wish I had a clue where they are coming in...


----------



## Mini Horses

COLD, COLD, COLD!   FRIGID.   Chores were hard for me and animals.  Snow tonight.  Amount???  Any is too much.  We are staying in 20s, probably...just barely, it's 25 now and dropping.  Plus wind chill.   Tomorrow the big, insulated boots get used...Carharts, too.  😱    I am just wanting to be done with winter!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Just ate a bit,  and talked to DS... he was done feeding hay here,  and on his way down to the last farm near her house with 2 rolls to put out and go home to collapse and eat and sleep.  He did get to sleep last night and not work night shift.  But I think he is still tired out.  
He has to take the automatic truck that just had the transmission rebuilt, back because fluid is pouring out again.  He said he is getting it fixed (under warranty) and then it is getting sold.  This is the 3rd trip... the first one they did some repairs that didn't work... then  total rebuild, and now it is leaking big time again.  I told him he is just too hard on automatics... the straight drive trucks he has for 3-400,000 miles.  The one we just did the tie rod ends has over 275,000 miles on it....  
It is 16 and dropping.... glad we are not going to get any of the weather....  I'm going to take a shower and go to bed early.... still got this annoying sinus drip.... and coughing from it down the throat.....

Got a farm that called and left a message to call back about testing... I will call him back tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

It settled at about 4" out there.   Not welcome but here.🙁.


----------



## farmerjan

Morning.  It settled at 0 snow here, cloudy and grey all day... and got down to a BALMY 6 degrees last night.  Recording thermometer hit 38 with the sun on it but now that it is up higher and moved it is really 29 out there. Should move it a little bit so the sun can't hit it, but I like it hanging a little lower so it is more exposed to the actual temps out there at night.  In the summer, the big maple tree leaves shades it from the sun so it records the air temp... probably a little cooler with the shade.  
 Sun is out, that is what is important.  The greenhouse shelter for the chickens gets the sun early so it warms it up quite a bit.  Got to go take water out to them.

Not planning alot outside today in the chilly air.... knee is tight this morning from all the sitting I think... need to do some more stretching/exercising.  I have dishes that need doing;  and might see if I can get the cupboard moved all the way in the DR near where I want it,  so I can get some help to get it upright.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> The weather people are threatening us with a slight warm up... warm enough to guarantee ice.


No!! 
No, no, NO!!!!



farmerjan said:


> no eggs but I didn't expect any with the cold.


I don't expect any this time of year either other than from the 6 pullets. Only 4 of them are laying, the Ameraucanas are not. BUT I've got several older girls laying! They never lay until end of February. I wonder if there is some "hey they are laying" hormones going on or something.



Mini Horses said:


> COLD, COLD, COLD! FRIGID. Chores were hard for me and animals. Snow tonight. Amount??? Any is too much. We are staying in 20s, probably...just barely, it's 25 now and dropping.


Gee, my family would be really happy if the temp rose to the 20's! It was -19°F this morning. Supposed to make it to 18 tomorrow but back down to a low of -7 Monday morning. Might make it to mid 20s Tuesday but -10 Thursday morning. I think it must be winter!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bruce, Cold is relative to what we are used to. 🙄. I'm not getting used to his very fast and certainly not to what y'all have!!!  Older I get, colder I get...hate it.   🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Well, 29  air temp was the best it did, but in the sun it wasn't bad and there was no breeze/wind today so really halfway decent.  It hit closer to the 38 that the recorder had in the sun I am sure.   Took water out and believe it or not, the water hadn't frozen so solid in the waterer.... and the inside temps were pretty decent so it had thawed it a little.  I only took a 1/2 gal out for the 7 hens and they weren't running to get some to drink like the evening before... If it warms up tomorrow like they say then they should be good for water not freezing for a few days again.   Got 2 eggs too.

Have a scratchy throat again and a cough from this cotton pickin' sinus drainage.... not been doing so awful much today.  Had oatmeal for breakfast, egg salad sandwich for lunch.  Thinking a soup and maybe grilled cheese for supper?  
Yep, I am like @Mini Horses  more and more... older I get,  colder I get... and not wanting to have to go out to work when I am "outside" in colder conditions in the barns. Got some farms it isn't so bad, but some that do not run heat and they are getting insufferable to me.


----------



## Baymule

2 degrees? 6 degrees? I hope it warms up for y'all! @Bruce, below zero might be your normal winter, but that's too cold for me!


----------



## Mini Horses

I had sinus problems yesterday, too.  Chills all day.  Going out into the cold sure didn't help but, a couple  over counter pills  got things clearing.  Then sat on couch under blankets all day, all hunched up.  Turned on the heated mattress pad and went to bed at 8.  Had felt sleepy all day anyhow.   Now I'm up too early.   Sinuses feel ok but I believe every muscle in my body is tight.   🤨     Coffee and then stretches to limber up.

They said might get into upper single digits here last night but, it's 21 on my gauge now so don't think we got there.  Had to bust an inch or two of ice on big tubs yesterday.  I had filled everything prior to storm knowing I could do that and still have water for the animals.  Couple with smaller containers needed warm water, too thick to break   I need to put a couple plug in buckets plugged in for them.  Duh!  🤫. Maybe today since I'm thinking I feel better.  Slight headache, so take something for that in a few.

Ended up being way less snow than projected a week ago.   What we got was fairly dry and fluffy.  My road is clear and all mains.   The in town areas were worse with traffic and bridges.   Several businesses closed, car lots, etc, colleges, only essential personnel at military bases.  Very few power outages.  All in all, things should be pretty normal Monday.  Still, I don't want more😁.   Pretty sure it'll be cold all week, so miserable in my book!  No wind would be helpful.

Yes -- it's winter!  😰💨❄️


----------



## farmerjan

Tremendous headache again, and sinus.  Taking Guaifenesin so that the coughs are less and blowing nose more.  No body aches or anything though.... So, took some stuff for the headache and just ate the other half of the soup I made last night.  

Was only down to 19 last night and 35 now... it was sunnier earlier but now mostly cloudy.  Daytime temps supposed to get up in the low 40's and then warmer and sun for the next couple of days.  That'll work. 

Got the dishes done, but not alot of energy for much else.  I did run the vacuum some and did some general "house pick up ".... might go putter in the kitchen a little bit once the headache eases off... thinking that a movie would be a nice quiet thing for the afternoon....

Our snow is not leaving very fast after it turned so cold. There is a hard crust on the top so makes walking a little tricky.  It shrunk with the couple warm days last week, but then stopped when we got those cold temps.... Hoping for more sun tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bonus day here!!   Bright sun, 44 out.   Things are melting.  Boots and sunglasses....that glare from snow is bad!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Cold is relative to what we are used to. 🙄


VERY TRUE!!!!! 15F when I went out to do afternoon chicken and alpaca snacking. Felt balmy compared to yesterday. Carhartt work coat, hat and insulated gloves more than fine. Yesterday it was insulated Carhartt coveralls, hat and mittens. Thumbs still got cold. 

Unlike Jan, I'm not out in the cold very long unless I'm blowing snow. The animal chores don't take more than 20 minutes then back to the house. Or pulling snow off the solar panels, again not a lot of time needed. So while I joke with y'all about being cold sissys, I'm one too


----------



## Ridgetop

Mini Horses said:


> I had sinus problems yesterday, too. Chills all day.





farmerjan said:


> Have a scratchy throat again and a cough from this cotton pickin' sinus drainage....





farmerjan said:


> Tremendous headache again, and sinus. Taking Guaifenesin so that the coughs are less and blowing nose more.


That is how everything started here in the Plague House!  Sore throat first, then chills, fever and heavy coughing.  Everyone had different combination of symptoms and varying degrees of illness.  

Just watch out for the fever and chills together.  Then you better just go to bed and wait it out.  Everyone here is recovering.  DS2 and DDIL2 had another Rapidtest and are now negative. DD2 texted she is now positive.  DD1 is hassling DH and I to get tested.  WHY? We are on the mend.  DH did say he might go to VA for a test next week.  

I hate the cold but at least you can put on heavier layers.  So glad our new place in Texas has a fireplace for emergency heating.  I will add a propane tank for a generator, and emergency cooking when we move back.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> I hate the cold but at least you can put on heavier layers. So glad our new place in Texas has a fireplace for emergency heating. I will add a propane tank for a generator, and emergency cooking when we move back.


Yep, something that wasn't possible in So. Cal.. Even if you were allowed to walk around naked, 115°F is painfully hot. Never had A/C in the house we grew up in, just suffered those hot days.

Regarding the fireplace .... get the chimney checked then buy an insert with outside air feeding it. Fireplaces on the whole are heat losers, not heat producers.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bruce said:


> Even if you were allowed to walk around naked, 115°F is painfully hot.


Except when a predator attacks your animals in the middle of the night.  DH ran outside as I chased him with a pair of pants.  He used a shovel as a weapon. Several months later we got our first LGD.    He was young and buff then so I can remember the incident fondly.


----------



## Ridgetop

Was that TMI?   

The fireplace does have an insert that feeds heat into the room.  I will check for an exterior feed.


----------



## Bruce

Nah. A previous governor of ours ran out naked to chase a bear. Later thought maybe it wasn't the best idea but the bear did run.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday morning.  Down to 23 last night, just hit 42 with the sun on the temp recorder outside... as soon as the sun moves around a little and the direct sun is off it, it will probably drop down to the mid 30's until the air warms up.  The sun is nice and bright, some high clouds... 

Sent out 2 messages for testing and have another to contact.  Getting things back "in line".....

Feeling better... still have a little sinus, a little coughing to clear my throat but no headache this morning.  Going to make some bacon and eggs for "brunch"....

A little concerned over the last week with the economy..... stock market.  Losing alot of points....  I think we are looking at more than just the "corrections" that are touted.  It is going to affect everyone... and if it starts to really get bad, this will be the finish of a bad first year for this administration.... For anyone who has been wavering, get your finances in order and move money out of risky investments even at the cost of losing a little now.... Most of us are at the point where we are too "old" to be able to ride another roller coaster of a huge loss and to wait 10-20 years for it to come back.   When we had the great drop in the 2008-09 time... I lost nearly 50% of the "value" of my retirement account... and I did not have near as much put away as many people.... When it gained it back to where I had been....counting the continued money I kept investing so really did not "gain it all back".....but in about 2019, I moved 2/3 of that money into a very low yielding safe investment... and have never regretted it.  Then I was able to take that out for my down payment on the house.... I still have a little in the retirement, and a little of that is still invested in more risky stuff... but like 1-2%.... and I have very little there.  I have just moved a little more into the "safe" investment that is not market based.... 
I have a little debt other than the mortgage and it will be paid off in the next 2-3 months.... my cattle sales will get it all paid off.  I am worried that alot of people are going to get hurt in their retirement investments.  
On top of it... look at what is happening in the world....this situation with Russia and the Ukraine is going to put us into another war and this country does not have the leadership to effectively meet the challenges.  

This is getting more than worrisome.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm not in any stocks.  Made some $$ years ago and sold while I had write offs to cover it.  Now pretty much cash and carry.   The Russian thing worries me as they won't back off, IMO.   We've sent a lot of military munitions, cost a lot, hope we don't send troops.

Since I am unable to control markets and wars, my focus is about my personal self and surroundings.   I try to stay informed about things in the world that affect me, like markets of all type.  Ultimately my own survival in such desperate times is the main consideration.   Shelter, food, water.  Even money is secondary to those.  You feel like a "prepper" sometimes, and we are if we are planning.  The current situations may not be as bad as the next 5 years might be.  That's a terrifying thought!!  

It's all a reason and a purpose for the self sufficiency and survivor techniques most of us use on a daily basis.  But it never hurts to expand and improve on them.  Part of the reason my farm is more important than working this year.  At the same time, a reason why I will cut back but not quit entirely with work.  It's a tightrope we walk upon!


----------



## Ridgetop

I wanted DH to sell off some of our stocks a few years ago, but they were paying good dividends so he wouldn't.  Said it would cost all the gains in taxes.  Now too far in the hole to sell.  We will just have to wait for the stocks to go up.  Have ridden out several stock crashes in the last 50 years.  This one will pass too.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Going to go in and get a shower and quit for the night.

Got up to 43 this afternoon,,,sun and clouds... Not alot of melting but a little more... it is going slowly because it had gotten so cold and it is icy snow that is frozen hard.  Supposed to be mid-upper 40's tomorrow. 

Got a farm for tomorrow that has not been done since Sept..... I will load things in the truck in the morning, and go from PT at 12:30  up there afterwards because it will take alot of computer work.  But at least it won't be quite so cold in the barn.  Hope to get all the basic computer work done before milking so I only have to do milk weights and catch up with whatever cows we come up with missing that they maybe forgot to write down when they dried them off or sold them. 

The other farm does not want to be done until next week.  I have one more to call tomorrow... I did not want to have 3 all decide to want to test the same day so hate to have too many that I am waiting for a return call....

Calling for some possible weather this coming Fri-Sat again, so DS wants to see if he can get some more cattle moved to the barn and do some more preg checks,  before then since he was thinking to get a bunch moved on Sat originally.   Talked to the vet's office... and tentatively scheduled for vet preg ck on Thursday at 1.  Vet will be down at another farm down south of us around 11 so that works..... DS wants to get some moved on Wed.... luckily the vet's office is fine with us cancelling on Wed aft if something happens and we can't get them moved.  So, that is the plan for now... I have PT on Thurs and should be back by noon.....DS has dr appt and should be back here by 11 or 12..... cows will all be in the barn lot so just will have to be sorted....

Got 1 egg today and water was all thawed so they are happy.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday eve.   Got up after a somewhat restless night... knees not relaxing.... same old same old.... Went outside and it was "warm" in comparison to the last couple of days.  
It was down to 29 but all the way up to 51 and was mostly sun and high clouds.  Much warmer....

Snow was softer on top so no slipping or crunching... it did melt quite a bit in the driveway.  Did the chickens, loaded the meters and hoses and went to PT.  She said that the hamstring did feel more "knotted up" and showed me another "small shallow squat" to do against the wall to help a little... and they said I need to try bending them a little more and not worry so much with the straightening... that might help relieve it a bit too... I work on the straightening so much... maybe too much.

Went to the farm, set up and did quite a bit of the computer "paperwork" from the last 4 months.  Things actually went well, the new guy there who started just before I had the replacements, does a better job of  writing down things and only had a very few questions and un accounted for cows.  Tested, entered the milk weights, and got everything done and then after the meters were done going through the complete wash system, pulled things down and came home.  Brought the computer and printer in the house... samples will wait for morning.

Warmed up some baked beans, and some left over noodles, and ate the last of the vanilla pudding.  Ready to go in and get a shower and quit.  I will pack the samples in the morning.  

Neighbor that works down south of here and comes home around 11 in the morning is going to stop and pick me up when I take my car down.  He comes right by the shop and right up by the house so convenient.  I NEED my car done.  DS is going to be busy with GF again tomorrow at another dr appt.... then he is going to get cattle from one of the pastures. I was not asked again if I could help.  So I guess she is going to help him again.  
 Since I have asked 3 times when it would be convenient for him to bring me home home from taking the car down, I am not asking anymore.   I am not feeling very charitable towards them.  He has time for what he wants to do, and all the time in the world for her.... and none to do a few small things for me or get these cattle moved.  But.... I am going to just let it ride for now.  I can't change it at this point.   

It is supposed to drop way off into the low 20's or teens tonight and cold and windy tomorrow.  But one nice day has helped it to melt/thaw quite a bit.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed.  Sunny noon time.  It was down to 19 but up into the mid 30's.... colder than yesterday definitely.  But it seems that the sun is softening the snow a little.  Tomorrow is supposed to be a little warmer, then there is the weekend snow storm coming.  Coast is scheduled to get more than inland here... poor @Mini Horses ... they are not equipped for it.   But we are in the 1-3 inch possibility now... was just a few passing flurries.   New England is supposed to get it in the form of a real Nor'easter..... Can't change it so just take it as it comes.  Hopefully more of the snow will be gone off the ground by Friday.  

Took the car down and neighbor met and picked me up and dropped me off home on the way by.  Worked out great.  Talked to the owner at the shop.  Great news all around.  His SIL quit his job and is coming back to work at the shop, and his other SIL is wanting to do some extra work so they are going to have more help. There will be someone in the shop 7 days a week now... even if they aren't "open" so to speak.  And the other couple of guys will get a little time off because they have been working 6 + days a week.    He is really glad and seems relieved to have things looking better.  Said he has been looking for the transmission for the car.... they will be able to get it torn down and then either rebuild it or put a new one.  He also said he will get by to see about the 4x4 here at the house as soon as the SIL is there to work since I can't get DS to get the distributor and get it put on and see if that will get it straightened out.  Then he said they will get on the outback.... I realize it won't happen overnight, but it looks good for something to finally get accomplished. 
He said the whine in the truck is probably a bearing.  They get like that after they get miles/age/wear and tear on them.  It is over 200,000 so ..... He said that it is not going to get better.  To make sure there is gear oil in it, and not to take it on a long trip.  It will have to be redone... I said that I needed another vehicle to drive if it goes down and he said he understands and will try to get on the forrester very soon.  

Got the (hopefully) final paperwork from the company that my father had the annuity with.  Seems that neither my sister or other brother have made an effort to move the settlement ahead.  The "poa" brother has told the company that he wants the annuity split so that his and my part can be settled.  They don't like to do it but said that they can do it since it does not seem like the other  beneficiaries are working towards getting the paperwork settled.  Then at least it will have mine set up in the 5 yr payout... and that brother is taking a lump sum which he will be able to "absorb" into his fishing company, plus all his continued trips to NH for their house and getting the rest of the estate settled.... I am glad to have the amount defined because of the economic situation... 
On advice, I am taking mine without paying the taxes up front.... I should be able to absorb most of it with having to pay little extra taxes with what I normally get back each year going towards that.  The gov't doesn't need to use any more of my money for the year.  They waste enough now.  

This is also making me think about retiring more..... I have decided to see how this year goes, and make a decision in the fall.  I really don't like having to go out to work in this cold.  And once I get more "mobile" I might not dislike it so much... but I hated having to come home last night at 8 p.m. in the dark and the cold.... especially with having to pull down the meters and all.   
The only saving grace is that all this covid and mask insanity really does not affect me.  Not one farmer or worker can wear a mask and function in the barn with milking and all..... 

DS called and the dr appt got cancelled.  He wants some numbers of cows to get some stuff moved out of the barn.  He said he moved some heifers out last evening.   I told him I would call him back once I got done packing samples.  
He also said that the red cow I bought that had the calf,  and the red cow he bought are both tea totally CRAZY NUTCASES in the barn.  They will run right over you.  Said that mine did not bring the calf in and the 2 of them will hurt you... I said, sell them.... No skin off my back.  They are making the other cattle in that lot "spookier" acting.  Need to be gone if they are going to be  like that.   I will make money on mine with the calf on the ground... she is a good mother even if she is an idiot in the barn.  He thought they might calm down a bit after being with ours and coming in to eat and all but he said they aren't any better than they were.   

Got some cow #'s for him to move some stuff around.... he and I will have to get together on what got sold here too....
He said, we need to get your car down to Wayne's..... I said already did.  He said, oh, recently, and I said yes, Rodney picked me up and dropped me off since he goes by here every day so it worked out.  He said, oh, well, good.  Left it at that.  

So, I am going to get the samples finished packed to go out UPS...


----------



## Ridgetop

Crazy cows are dangerous, particularly in confined spaces.  Good idea to get rid of them now before you have to feed them anymore.  That red cow that calved just 3 days after purchase was a good buy!  You will make $$ on her in a very short turn around!  

I like the idea of you retiring if you can afford it.  You already are working with DS on the farm and cattle business.  If gas gets much more expensive, driving to test dairies will become less profitable for you.  Hope you can work it out.


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> Crazy cows are dangerous, particularly in confined spaces.  Good idea to get rid of them now before you have to feed them anymore.  That red cow that calved just 3 days after purchase was a good buy!  You will make $$ on her in a very short turn around!
> 
> I like the idea of you retiring if you can afford it.  You already are working with DS on the farm and cattle business.  If gas gets much more expensive, driving to test dairies will become less profitable for you.  Hope you can work it out.


X2


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop .....We got a $.05 per mile raise so at least it will go against the gas costs to travel to the farms.  I mean, we have been paying it for the last year.... but not going to turn it down even though it is a little "late".... but yeah, I am thinking more and more... 
Maybe if they find someone to take the herds that belonged to the girl that is quitting.... and believe me I don't think they are going to find someone to replace her  with the "help wanted" signs everywhere and better wages and working conditions than they will find in a cow barn.... but if there was someone that they did hire, and maybe wanted a few more herds, I could cut back and just keep a few that I LIKE to test....
Dream on....

The crazy cows won't get sold for a couple weeks until there is another bred cow sale..... so they will just stay and eat and hopefully not get any worse....

Didn't go to the barn to help DS... GF was helping and he called to get some info since I had the clipboard here.... Plus the truck got stuck on the ice here in the driveway.... and so he said he would stop and help me get it off as it slid and got the concrete block wedged under it.... It only needed a slight tug for about 8-10 feet to get it off the block and ice... but I was steamed that it had gotten hung up. One of those days....

I am not sure how much I actually do anymore in the farm enterprise..... he treats me like I can't do anything physical now....and he has all the patience of JOB with her and definitely not with me.  It just is amazing how he never says a cross word to her, never cusses or yells....and it doesn't matter how long she takes to do things for him.... and turns around and treats me so opposite.... we just seem to be getting a bigger and bigger gulf between us.  Some days, I just have alot of different thoughts about the future operation.  

Oh well... it got up to 37 and hit 43 right when the sun was on the recording thermometer... but the snow didn't melt much or get very soft.  It is already back down to 24 at 7 p.m.   Supposed to get really cold tonight.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like you need to snap back and give him an angry momma tongue lashing when he does that!   Don't back down...tell him you are not taking it!!!   Just no reason for it.  Hey I've got a DS that gets some tough love, often.    They respond, slide in a while, need another dose!  🤣


----------



## Ridgetop

Same here.  

It sounds like you do a tremendous amount of work especially during hay season.  Even if you don't do as much with his cattle, you can still do yours.  You enjoy going to the sales and you raise calves with your nurse cows.  Maybe semi retire from some of _his_ farm work and do more nurse cow calves and the cattle you like.  Maybe start breeding and hatching specialty breeds of poultry if you like that.  

It sounds like he is being really careful with her right now with the cancer.  With all you do for yourself, he probably doesn't realize that you need his help more now.  My boys are that way - so used to mom being able to do everything that unless I specifically ask them, they don't realize that I could use the help.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Nah. A previous governor of ours ran out naked to chase a bear. Later thought maybe it wasn't the best idea but the bear did run.



A previous Texas governor was walking his Labrador puppy, when a coyote came up to grab the puppy. He pulled out his 45 and shot the coyote dead.


----------



## Ridgetop

I read about that in a comparison of what a California governor would do vs what the TX governor did!  Preferred the TX governor's prompt efficient action!  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday afternoon..... Got up and went to PT... in the pool.  Always "extra" workout because of the lack of gravity in the pool  I do get more and better stretch and bending in the pool.  They also scheduled me into March for PT.... 

Got done and then headed back to the barn.  DS had gotten there and wanted to go get some cows up at the nurse cow field to round out the numbers because there weren't alot of preg checks from the other field he got in the other day.  So we went up there and did manage to get in all the ones that needed preg checking.... It actually went pretty good.  
So vet got there, the ones from the nurse cow field were not "as preg"  as I thought they would be.  One of mine was only 1 month and she should have been 7 months.  One of my older dairy cows is only 50 days and we took her calf off over 6 months ago.... She will be sold.  She has been difficult to work with the last 2 calves, will not take any extra calves and so she has barely paid for her feed.  I am not going to continue to feed her for another 7 months.....she is in pretty good flesh, and is getting some age on her..... so time for her to go.  801, the nurse cow that is so good dispositioned is 5+ months;  as is another one that I need to get her calf off..... there was one more that is open, she is one that was not supposed to be bred, bought as a heifer... and had a little tiny calf that has lived.... she doesn't make much milk and it has taken her a long time to finally put on a little weight.  She will get sold when the calf gets sold.  
In the ones from the other place, there were 3 open.  One is my old cow that was not supposed to be put there to get rebred... so it is okay she is not bred.  One is a young cow that should have been bred.  And one other is a cow that had one other time that she was not bred and got put back... she is probably going to go.  Then there is the one that prolapsed.  It is a uterine prolapse, not rectal.....and he said that if she was his, she should go.  So he gave her an epidural shot so he could work it back in,  and put in a couple of stitches.... did not even preg check her... she will go.  I think DS is talking about taking them tomorrow.  There are 2 others at the barn that he is taking, I think a total of 5?   Caleb said cull cows were up near the 70's now.....maybe even a little better than the ones we took 2 weeks ago.  And cull bulls are up near 1.00 / lb... so we have one and maybe 2 we are going to ship too; as soon as he can get them in.   One is over at a neighbors, next to a pasture... he won't stay put so it is time... and one at the barn that is in with the feeder steers that keeps going through/over fences too.  Guess we are going to have to see about replacing a couple bulls....Plus the one that is up at the nurse cow pasture is getting older too.... and maybe that is why the couple of cows up there are not as far along as they could be.... They get so massive and some are just not as active.... We've had several of these bulls now for 6-10 years..... that's a long time to keep and use bulls.  Most places use a bull for 2-3 years... the thing of it is, it gets expensive to put out 3-5,000  for every bull and to replace them every 3 years....

So, I am home now.  I filled 2 buckets with chicken feed when I came by the feed bin.  Brought one out to the chickens and a bucket of water.  Got 1 egg.  The one white leghorn is starting to drop more body feathers and another one is  down to only a couple tail feathers so she will be molting too.  What a time of year to do it....

Temp was down to 13 this morning and although the sun was out, it only got up to 37 in the sun today.  I did put about 1 1/2 gallons water in the waterer... will probably have to take out hot water tomorrow to melt some ice....trying to not get too far ahead so it doesn't get so frozen that I can't get it to melt some and keep water in front of them.

So, I am going to do a little paperwork and get some lists of who is where.  They moved a bunch of stuff around yesterday, so I need to find out who went where....and he and I need to get caught up on some of the stuff that has been sold of mine.  Not letting it get so far "back" to where things get forgotten.  I want to get things squared up...

I ate some stroganoff... and ready to get something cold to drink and take a shower and wash my hair.  Then maybe go to bed early.  Nothing on the calendar for tomorrow unless DS wants me to drive the truck and trailer to haul the cows to town.  We are due to get part of that storm tomorrow... starting as rain and changing over to snow... 1-3 inches maybe... We'll see.


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> Ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read about that in a comparison of what a California governor would do vs what the TX governor did!  Preferred the TX governor's prompt efficient action!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where would the naked governor have kept his bear worthy weapon? He had to work with the most offensive weapon immediately available, lol. Poor bear probably needed therapy, may have wound up vegan after that.
Click to expand...

(Please ignore infant assisted typos, not sure how to fix that. There is content up there, I promise)


----------



## farmerjan

Friday afternoon.   It started out cloudy, warmer than I expected.  26 to start and got up to 41.  We got some wet snow almost watery.... and it wasn't sticking much by noon.  Talked to DS and we wound up going together to the stockyards with the cows.
  Took 6 and wound up bringing back 1 of mine and he almost brought back 2 others.  There is a little too much of the "good ole boys" network stuff going on at the yard now.  We have seen alot of it in the last year since the original owners sold and the new one that has taken it over... it is more of a clearing house for several of the buyers to "sell cattle" and get legitimate weigh tickets to send with the cattle that go to the slaughter yards.... We watched cull cows bring from .50/lb to .78/lb.... and the ones that they did not announce the farms where they came from,  were bringing the most.  There are ins and outs, and we both know that there is some favoritism, but it is getting ridiculous.  We had said once before that we weren't really happy with some of the things we could see going on, but then we sold some steers and things did okay... and this sale is closer and more convenient... but it is not the place we used to like going to to sell.  We pretty much decided today that we will probably not take any more cull cows here.  If we lose $50 a cow here, and it costs an extra $50 to go to the sale an hour away... the profit from 1 cow will pay for the trip.   DS spent some time talking to a couple of other guys there, and it seems there is alot of "quiet grumbling" going on under the surface.  
One thing we have noticed is they don't do the numbers at this sale like they used to.  Granted this time of year it is a crap shoot with the weather and all... but even in the fall, there were not the numbers of cattle or the numbers of local sellers that used to be there.  It is a sad thing that it has changed so much.  
I found out that the guy he sold the heifers direct to, who used to buy there all the time, had a falling out with them also, and he no longer goes there to buy.  His dad was buying there when I first moved to Va and started going to the sale... he used to buy 10 to 100 heifers every week..... in the 350-550 lb range.  That's not peanuts..... and he no longer will go there.  Things like that cause there to be less competition, so the calves will be sold at lower prices when there is no one to bid against.   I have seen and heard about several buyers who no longer go there because they are not happy.  I realize that they all cooperate to a point... but some of these buyers are also sellers... it is good practice to also sell where you buy...... if you are a cattle dealer/buyer..... and yes, there is some of the scratch my back, I'll scratch yours... part of doing business... help me I will help you.....but it is not going on with the new owners.... they just keep making sure their little clique gets what they want, and "oh well" for those that bring animals in there....  It is not a good thing.  

So, that was our day.  It was snowing a bit more when we came home.  Sticking here more at the barn.  The little bit of warmup has softened the snow still on the ground.  I went out to the chickens and it was now "crunchy" but soft enough that it squished under my feet.  I got 2 eggs and made sure they were okay for the night.  The water was not at all frozen so they are in good shape.  

It is down to 32 and the snow is coming down pretty soft,  but steady.  The latest forecast is now saying 1-5... and we are looking more for the 3-5 now.  DS was going home to lay down for a few hours.  He said he couldn't go home and go to sleep at noon when he got off because he had gotten a good night's sleep last night.  That's why we went to town together.  He will be tired in the morning but he said that it wouldn't do him any good to try to go to sleep at 1 or 2... he said he will lay down and see if he can get some decent "resting" and then go back in at 8....

So my cow is back at the barn.... she can stay there and eat some silage for a week or 2 or whatever until we make a trip to the other sale barn.  We have cattle at 3 more places that have to be checked so not like we won't have a couple more cows that will need to be sold.  It would be a small miracle if they all came up pregnant !!!!!  

So, I am going to think about doing some baking or something.  It's dark out and I am not going anywhere.  I am scheduled to test tomorrow afternoon.... no set up.... and will see how the snow turns out and the road conditions.  It is an "easy herd" so if I can get there, I will go.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday early afternoon.  COLD out there and quite breezy.  Got down to 15 and is 25 now.  Sunny, but deceiving as it is NOT warm.  The recording thermometer sensor hit 34 in the sun earlier when it was directly on it, but as soon as the sun moved a bit, it dropped right back to 22.... Probably won't hit freezing.  

We got between 2-3 inches.  It didn't last long into the night.  Glad we did not get too much.  The trucks were up and down the road quite a bit last night.  Don't think they actually did as much plowing,  as salting and sanding.  Road is pretty clear in front of the house and I talked to my farmer and he said they didn't get but an inch or 2... So I am going to go test as scheduled.  I will go out and get the truck started a little ahead so it can warm up.  Want to stop at the bank and deposit the checks and then if I get going soon enough, go to the used book store for a bit.  Or Goodwill up closer to the farm.   We'll see how soon I get going here.  Have to go out to the chickens yet.  
Going to take a carton of eggs for the parents of this farmer's wife... where I got the chickens from.  Least I can do as a little thank you.  Glad that they are laying some.  Might slow down for a day or 2 again, but then they will lay more as the days warm up again.
We are supposed to be in the 40's and maybe 50's by the end of the week.... snow will melt.  
Hoping that sorry brown oversized RAT does NOT see his shadow on Wed...... possibility of some rain showers.... 
We need to get more cows moved and checked and older calves weaned.  

Prices on 500 wt steers yesterday were decent  1.50-1.75.... more in the 1.65-1.75 range.  Don't know how long DS is going to hold the steers before selling but I am thinking late Feb or early March.... Guess it depends on the silage.... and if he is going to try to feed out both bags there at the barn.... 

He had NCRS there at the barn looking at some fencing... there is gov't money available for fencing out of the creek and the fences there are not great... they were put in over 20 years ago and they have not lasted good.... there are naturally restrictions, but since this creek area was already fenced out with cross overs where DS has replaced the one pipe.... some of the requirements are already met.  They only cover interior fencing... and for cross fencing and rotational grazing and such.... up to 75%.... looking at over 10,000 feet of fencing.... like 50-60,000 dollars..... no perimeter fencing...  we would have to foot the bill up front then they will reimburse.... wow .....but could get some waterers put in to make a few of the fields more usable... because a couple do not have waterers in them now so we cannot use them all  at the same time,  because they have to come to the barn waterer... plus we have to replace the bull lot fencing because they have just walked all over that.  Going to use guard rail for that.... but it can get included in the interior fencing proposal and they will pay the amount allowed for woven wire... just have to meet certain requirements like post spacing and such....  

So, I am going to get my stuff together, have to put sample bottles in one tray, one is done, and then go start the truck and go out to the chickens.  This farm also has heat in the barn so not a bad place to go today!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

What kind of fencing is eligible for government $$?  Where do I go to look it up?  Our perimeter game fencing will cost around $75,000 for the entire 45 acres.  Then we need additional interior fencing for rotational grazing on the 15 acres.  We are considering only putting game fencing around the 15 acres that includes the barn and house and continuing to lease out the 30 acres of pasture to the current tenant.  Then doing the interior fencing on the 15 acres for rotational grazing and holding the sheep flock down to numbers compatible with that amount of grass.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ;  I don't know if it is available everywhere.  But it is for fencing out of streams and interior fencing for rotational grazing.  It may be something only offered to certain areas/states;  we are in the Chesapeake Bay watershed.... You have to talk to the extension guys and the NRCS... I will talk to DS and find out more of exactly who he talked to.   I just went and did a search on DuckDuckGo ; Va NRCS fencing and came up with several links... it is available to 21 counties in Va for fencing livestock out of streams and to help with water troughs also.  
It does NOT cover any exterior fences... we have several that badly need replacing here but it will not pay for any of that.  
Do some research on Texas  NRCS and see what you can come up with.


----------



## Ridgetop

I will do that.  We can do the exterior fencing ourselves, but having help on the interior fencing for rotational grazing would be helpful.  We have 2 ponds, but no running streams which might also keep us out of the running.

Hope you are surviving the snow storms back there.  Keep warm and stay inside except for your chicken feeding trips.

If the stockyard is not on the up and up anymore, you should definitely go elsewhere.  We had that problem years ago with the small stockyard we used for our goats.  We kept getting lousy prices on nice dairy does in milk and later found out that the owners were selling the nicer goats privately to their friends who loaded them up and took them to Mexico and sold them to a dairy!  We quit them and went to another sale yard.  They eventually went broke since no one would take their animals there anymore.  That will happen to your auction yard too.

Definitely go to the other one even if it is a bit further away.  You will get better prices and know it is an honest auction.  Too bad though that you had the trip there and then had to bring stock home.


----------



## Baymule

that sounds like a really good deal on the fencing assistance! I'm going to check that out too. I don't have a place yet, but I'm looking!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday.  It got COLD last night.  Down to 8 degrees.  It is cloudy ,  but a "bright" kind of cloudy,  up to 30 now but doubt it will warm up alot more because of no sun.  Maybe it will manage to peek out later this afternoon.  This is supposed to be a day of temps heading back up with a warming trend....this week is supposed to be more in the 40's-50's and nights in the 20-30's.... 

Wed is groundhog day... hoping it is cloudy and he doesn't see his shadow.  

It was not a big deal to bring the cow back since we had to come back to the barn anyway... just very unhappy that what we have been seeing little bits of favoritism type of manipulations, getting more pronounced.  They have lost a bunch of business by the lack of animals that have been there and they continue to screw up in the back with cattle coming in that do not show up on the computer screen and other stupid stuff... I cannot believe after over a year that they still cannot get pens of cattle brought up in certain orders to be sorted and run into the ring.... I worked at the stockyard,  that we have started going to more, years ago... and there was a method and an order to what pens came up and such.... what is sad is this sale used to run 1500 head through it regularly and it ran like an oiled machine.  They spent a couple of months with the new owners in the back.... going through the routines, things like that... and the new owners just would not even really listen to the smoothest way to do the stuff.  After 50 years of doing things a certain way, it would seem to me that you would try to follow the pattern and then maybe change a few little things at a time to see if you could make it work better for you.... It is kinda a lost cause.  We may take some of the steers there as the previous owner stills come to buy some stuff there and he pays good prices for good cattle....and they do "cater to him" a little bit..... but I think our days of patronizing this yard are pretty much over.  

If we can continue to sell the heifers direct, and he pays about the prices he is paying at the other sales he goes to, then we will actually make a little more with not paying a commission.... and he paid DS right there just like when we go to the sale and get a check after the sale.  
We will take the cull cows and bulls to the other sale and play it by ear for the steers.  If they get a good run of cattle here at the local one, and there are a good number of buyers;  as will happen again when it gets a little closer to spring and people start looking for cattle, we may do as good or better here in town with the steers.  That's up to DS  with the groups he has gotten put together all ready. 
 Plus there is still the option of shipping some of them through our local cattle assn. that is doing feeder sales a couple times a year and they get smaller lots from smaller producers, are co-mingled into bigger groups and shipped to a couple of buyers... mostly in Pa..... we have not seen a big increase in price through those sales from what we were getting local and they have to have a certain regimen of vaccines.... and we do not like to do the modified live vaccines so it is a bit of a problem to meet the criteria.... but can do it and have sent a few that way before.  After some sick feeders one time, DS is finally seeing that my aversion to mlv is not just one of those "oh mom, you need to get more with it"...... you do what works for your system... try some new stuff, but don't go whole hog.... we never used to vaccinate for much except blackleg in the calves and lepto occasionally... so going to a whole spectrum killed virus vaccine is a big step for us.  We do not always get them the 2nd dose either... but they get some boost to their immune system and I prefer to let their own systems mount a defense to some of the different diseases through a lesser dose/challenge..... 
Plus, one of my biggest things is the chance of cattle that are not used to mlv and the abortion issues in bred cows that are exposed to calves that get mlv.....
90% of my dairy farmers use the killed vaccine we use.... and one reason after researching it, I went with this one.... safety for all the cattle even though you are supposed to give a 2nd shot 4 weeks later to enhance the response.  

So, that is about all today.  I am going to go out to the chickens since the temps have warmed up closer to freezing so the water will stay liquid for awhile.  Need to make some sort of lunch... I just drank a glass of milk for breakfast so now the stomach is growling.... 
Got the samples from last evenings testing to get packed sometime so ship out tomorrow.  And I have got to text DS about the 550 cow herd... due to be tested again....Geneva is pretty tied up with the farm she is working on pretty much full time now so not able to help me much.... I am thinking that maybe in another month or 2,  I might be able to do them by myself..... I will be very busy but as the knees get more flexible and all, I ought to be able to do them.....we'll see....


----------



## Ridgetop

Selling at the right time is always the worst part of raising stock.  One week sooner or later and you lose or gain in price.  You are smart to change auctions.

We only use CDT on our sheep.  The older rams we only vaccinate about once every 2 years.  The young lambs all get a dose of CDT, and so do the ewes when they lamb. Since they are lambing in an overlapping 8 month cycle, the ewes are pretty much up in immunity at all times.  We give a dose of immediate acting tetanus to ewe lambs when we dock tails along with their first dose of CDT.  The ram lambs get CDT as well.  We have been giving a second dose 30-45 days later.  Then the ewe lambs don't get anything until they are bred at 1 year old.  The ram lambs are sold at weaning time.  Since we don't have problems with other diseases, we don't vaccinate for them.  Most things I would rather avoid by culling suspected animals.  In order to avoid locations abscesses in the meat I don't vaccinate lambs in the leg anymore either.  Instead I do subQ in the loose skin on the inside of the groin.  When the lambs run around they self massage the area so no lumps. 

We have taken entire ram lambs and banded lambs to auction and the prices we get are the same.  We are wavering between banding or just loading them and taking them straight to the auction.  DH wants to band so no one gets genetics from our flock on meat prices.  Since the lambs are only 3 months old max at the time, I am not sure that it matters.  DS1 is on the fence about it.  He only wants to band if they start to get too big and we have a delay in taking them to auction.  I think that I will treat each group of lambs on their own.  If it looks like we can't take them immediately we will band.  Otherwise save our effort if they go straight on the trailer from the creep.


----------



## farmerjan

Funny about the ram lambs.  Here the ethnic market wants intact animals... so 99% of the people I know do not band anymore.  Since they buy lambs at this one sale by the pen, or whatever, they get on a truck and go to the bigger market in Pa where they are butchered.  I am sure there might be a few that get kept out for breeding along the way;  but really.... if we could get the same for our bull calves we would not be banding them.  A friend that I used to farm sit for, used to take his goats all the way to Pa to the market because he could do better... then as the markets expanded and there was more demand for the kids, he found that he was trading dollars for the cost to go there compared to just selling them at the one market here.  They were attracting more buyers and during the different ethnic holidays, they were paying as much here for the kids and lambs as he was getting so it no longer made sense to make a trip up there.  They have gotten mostly out of the goats now, his wife got tired of taking care of them and he has had 1 hip replaced and has to do the other one and then his knees....I think he has talked to DS about making his hay this coming year for his beef cattle.  But the ones that he sold off the farm all wanted intact males, and they had to face a certain way and they had to perform certain rituals when they came to kill them.... he only did that 2 years and it was just easier to take them right to the sale.


----------



## farmerjan

Today is again cloudy, although there are a few peeks of sun and maybe some sun later?   It was down to 18, up to 28 or so.  Warmer today and then into the rest of the week.  Mostly cloudy though, but some rain coming in.  Looks like wintry type weather will stay west of us... suits me just fine.  

Nothing really new today.  I need to get back into "doing" some stuff in the house.  Been sorta slacking here.  

Farm texted me and wants Tues/Wed to test.  Close by so okay.  2x so I have to go set up Tues morning so he can run the wash system... he is close so I do that, normally I don't make a special trip but he is a bit of a fanatic about the meters "being clean".... even though I never pull them off any milk line before they run the complete wash cycles.... and then test tues eve and back Wed morning.   I texted DS and Geneva both to see if either will be able to do the big 500+ cow farm this week.  
Gotta finish packing the samples from Sat eve so I can drop them off sometime later.

Going to go out to the chickens in a bit.  Put a few more meters I need for tomorrow in the truck;  this farm uses different hoses than I used the other day..... I hadn't taken out the meters after the farm last week, I just need a couple more.


----------



## Ridgetop

Actually, we haven't banded anything for the past few loads.  Why do the extra work?  At 3 months they are about 60-70 lbs.  I would rather just load them into the trailer and drive to the auction.  We don't even stay for the sale.  They just send me a check the following week.  Prices have been good and I am happy.  

I did approach a Halal butcher shop about selling them lambs.  They were interested but they wanted 20-30 lb. lambs which are too young to pull off my ewes.  I am not sure if that weight is dressed out since the guy never was able to call to come out to see the lambs.  Not worth selling off the farm anyway.  I did sell 3 lambs off the farm to a Lebanese man for a special feast.  They came out and we had to lock up the dogs, show them the lambs, then cut out the ones he wanted, and tie their legs together for them to take away.  Too much work compared to just running all ram lambs into the trailer.  Not worth getting the same price at the auction less commission and yardage.  The auction owner has to make a living too.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a good day after all.  DS called and said he was going to take one of our bulls to the sale along with a friend's cow that prolapsed... vaginal.... it didn't look all that bad to me but the vet they got out could not get it put back.... they put in a tube so that she could pee... I am not sure what all they did but I don't think it was right.... supposedly a new vet out of school for about 6-8 months.... I think our vet could have fixed it like ours without all the hoopala.... but anyway... he said he wanted to ship her and she was pretty spooky... so he brought her up to the farm and left her in his trailer there.  DS went to get the bull that went over to the neighbors.... got him across the road with a bucket and came home to get the trailer and in less than an hour the sorry sob went across the fence and got in with their heifers.  They had one he// of a time getting him back out of the heifers, got him in the barn then he loaded right into the trailer.  BUT.... he has lost all respect for fences and DS said he had to go.  He was looking a little rough.... just shaggy and not real fat.... and DS gave him water and hay and left him in our trailer overnight so that he did not tear up fences at the barn.  
So he got in my cow that we had no saled and took the 3 to the stockyards an hour south where we have bought and sold some stuff.  They had some bred cows from an older man that was tired of the snow and the feeding and just decided to get out.  About 12-14 or so.  There was a farmer there that has money to spend... when he comes to sales they bring better prices and he buys alot of cattle.  I've heard that he is a millionaire and money is no object....and he bought most of the bred cows.  So we watched them sell the steers and heifers and then cull cows and mine came back home.  She will calve late this year, but not giving her away.  She brought less than what she would have brought at the other sale.  The bull did okay, he was not as fat as some there... but it was enough that getting rid of him was better than his tearing up some fences again....85/lb so he brought over 1400..... and their cow with the prolapse brought about 450 or so which was okay considering.  He could have buried her. 

DS said that it wasn't time for Mara (cow) to leave the farm yet..... I'm okay with that.  There is a "reason" she came back home again...maybe she will take another calf this time around and raise 2????

We sat and talked about the heifers he sold, tried to get some of the numbers on the lists matched up.... got the finances figured up and where we are.... so things there were good. He had given me a check from the last sale to put towards what he owed me.... and we're closer together on money than I thought we would be.  At least now I know what is what.... and he said that he needed to not let things get too far out because he forgets... he couldn't remember the cow numbers of the ones we took last month when we took 6 and went to the bred cow sale and bought the others.  Wanted me to take and make copies of the checks and write the numbers of the ones that got sold so that he would know....
 I am glad for the afternoon together.  He is going to get the panels moved to the one big farm so as soon as the snow is gone off that driveway...hopefully after the rain this week and warmer temps for a couple of days..... we will be getting in the cows there to be brought back to the barn and preg checked and calves weaned off.  He did say we should have gotten them done sooner and I did not say anything negative.  We are supposed to get colder night temps in the 20's next weekend so if the ice/snow is gone, we will be able to get in and out without too much trouble....We will probably use both trailers to haul them out and it will take probably 2 trips each trailer... there are like 30 plus their calves still there....
He also said they are back to working  7-3:30 instead of 8-4:30 at work... he likes it better.  

I told him I had heard from Geneva and that she can help me test... we are going to the 500+ cow herd Wed afternoon.  he said he probably could have helped... but that there will be plenty of other months to do it... so that was okay with him.  I will go in and do the set up of the samplers and she will come there shortly after... she will come directly from the farm up the road a mile away where she is working full time....so that will work good. 

Had a nice talk with @Baymule on the phone this evening... I said to her that my phone was beeping and I needed to get off to charge it.... then it went DEAD... so we got cut off.....OOOOPS.  Sorry @Baymule ... when it needs to be charged it just QUITS !!!!

Started out at 18 and got up to 40 and we did get some sun this afternoon.  Tomorrow supposed to be warmer...


----------



## Mini Horses

DS felt like sharing....some days are like that.   Sounds good.

One bull gone and sounds like a real good decision. 🤔😁   Some don't realize how agile those massive bodies can be!   Not fun for the farmer.  To the casual observer, cows don't appear to be jumpers.  Surprise.  Head up, tail up, gone.  🤣


----------



## Baymule

Yes, we had a good phone visit. My phone was going dead too! LOL I’m glad that you and DS had a good day, got the problem bull gone and the prolapse cow. Most of all just having a good visit with your son, talking cow and getting financial things sorted out.  

After talking to you, if doctor says both knees need replacement, I’ll suck it up and do both at same time. I want to stand and walk without pain. I want to ride horses again and be able to get off without crumpling up on the ground. I want my life back! With all that I’ve been doing lately, I have to take a day in my recliner to let the pain subside. I’ll get moved, probably late summer, get surgery.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday noontime.  Loaded the extra meters and hoses then I went to PT in the pool, went by the farm on the way home and set up for later this afternoon.  Stopped and filled up the truck with gas.... OUCH.... gas went up another 5 cents 2 days ago..... then just came home a little bit ago.  
It was down to 18 again last night but it is up to 38 now.  No sun, it is that "bright cloudy" out again.  It does feel a little "warmer" today.  The snow is softer and you can see it is "shrinking" so is melting some.  

Stomach is growling so have to go make something for lunch.  Thinking maybe a hamburger.... I have meat thawed out.  Then going out to take another 2 gal bucket of water to the chickens... We are supposed to be around 30 the next couple of nights so it shouldn't freeze for a few days.  

Things are quiet so far today.  Got the sample bottles already for this afternoon... and boxes for tomorrows farm ready to go also.  I need to call one farm close to one one tomorrow and see if he wants me to drop the meters off so he can do his owner sampler test... trying to save a trip as usual.  

I am going make lunch and sit and enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> They were interested but they wanted 20-30 lb. lambs which are too young to pull off my ewes. I am not sure if that weight is dressed out


I hope that is dressed out. Not worth the effort of processing if it is 20 pounds live.


----------



## farmerjan

Just got home from testing and getting the equipment off the milk line.... in the house to eat something.... it is 10:30 and stomach is telling me it needs some nourishment, already......

The farm I wanted to drop off the meters to do their owner sampler  this afternoon,  has some "sickness"... colds or something he said.  So, it doesn't suit and I get that.  He wants to test maybe Mon-Tues.... I can make a special trip up because I will probably be back up that way,  to pick that stuff up Tues or Wed......Oh well.... I may be back up that way to test at the other farm near there one day next week....  am going to make a few more phone calls to some herds to see about getting some set up.  I can do a farm that does not require meters the same time I leave the meters for this farm.... we'll see who calls back. 

Going to eat then pack the samples. Need to warm up, there was no heat in this barn and I am tired of being cold....  Going to take the meters off the back of the truck, and put them back in the storage box.... then go out to the chickens with water.... I want to leave here early since I will have to do the sampler set up by myself... Geneva ought to get there by about 4:30 or 5.....they start milking at 4:30 so that will work. 

It is warmer outside... started at 24 but is up to 43 now.  There is some sun and blue skies..... but it is going to cloud over and then some rain tonight and most of tomorrow..... ground is hard so going to make a mess if we get very much.  I will be glad to see the snow melt off though. 

Have had a small "invasion" of stink bugs.... been killing 2-3-4 most every night here the last few days.  Don't know where they are coming from... I really dislike them....

Okay, brunch next....


----------



## Baymule

Stink bugs! I have the invasion of the lady bugs. 

It’s raining here, will freeze. Closing schools all over the area. Dire predictions of a quarter inch of ice. Weather forecasters are having a blast with it!


----------



## farmerjan

Got home from the 500+ cow herd just a little bit ago.... made a hamburger and am sitting for a few.... I am wiped out.... knees ache, ankle aches, some ankle swelling too.... too much ....doing 3 milkings in a row and this last one being such a big farm.  I am glad it is done, and things went well... Geneva got there right at 4:30 as they brought in the first 2 groups so really not bad.  I had gotten all the samplers on the line ready to go and all the boxes of bottles set up.  It was a long night.... they are up over 530 cows.... but the boxes are all in the house so I can pack tomorrow without going out in the rain to bring them in. 
It started out with some sun, then clouded up late this afternoon, and there were sprinkles on the way home.  Rain moving in and mostly rain all day tomorrow.  Looks like some nasty ice and snow to the west and I heard that some places have gotten a foot of snow already.... We are supposed to stay a mostly rain event and then by the time it has passed, temps will drop some.

DS called me around 12:30 and wanted some info on the cows that we had preg checked... he wanted to get them moved out of the barn.... and I asked what he was doing home... he had to go in to work last night as they were calling for "freezing fog"...... like what?????  He said, "I never saw any of it".....
So he was getting cows out of the barn that had been preg checked and moving them to the back field on the farm and weaning the calves off.  He wants to get the next group moved home.... I had the clipboard here with the last preg checks.... there were 2 cows that were very short bred that he didn't want to move out back.... they will stay as "babysitters" for the newly weaned calves.... and their calves are still in there... but the rest he was moving out.  He wanted to get it done before we get this rain so there is more room in the barn for the weaned calves to come in.  The preg cows do not need to be eating all the silage.... it will do the calves a lot more good.... and there is grass out in the back in that field so they can eat that and of course he put hay out there too... but there hasn't been anything back there for several months....

I said I was getting samples packed from the farm I had just gotten home from and getting ready to go to the big farm this afternoon.  He said, well, I could have gone with you and not missed any work either.... after having to work last night... but that was okay as he said it was good that he could get these cows moved around at the barn.  So a plus for cattle work getting done.  And since it is warmer,  no chance of him having to go in tonight, so he could stay up all day and get a good night's sleep tonight.  So, it worked out good.  But I am tired out this evening...

Never did get the meters off the truck so I guess they will just have to get rain water rinsed off tonight/tomorrow. When I figure out where I am going I may just leave them on there for Monday's herd.  

I am headed in to get a shower and fall into bed.  I will pack the samples tomorrow, but I will not be doing a whole lot else in the morning ...going to try to take it a little easy.  I also have NO INTENTION of getting up before 7 either....  I will try to go out to the chickens sometime inbetween rain... we are supposed to have some intermittent they said...
 I just looked and my PT appt is on Friday this week....might go to that and do some shopping while I am out....but that means I can just not push for anything tomorrow....
One other farm texted me earlier so I will call them back tomorrow and see when they want to test... they haven't tested since before I went in for the replacements.  They are the only one I haven't done since I had the knees done. 
I'm tired... done for the night.


----------



## Mini Horses

Seems you've set tolerance levels, of sorts.  This could be a good week to also get a better idea of recovery time 😊.  That's important for you.  It's no secret the soft tissues don't heal overnight.  The nerves seem to need a longer recoup time as we get along in years.  Did I say we're getting old nicely?🤣🤣.   Even simple "bang your head injuries"  are tender to touch for several days longer than before.    Joint use is way more intense!   That's especially true with replacements to settle.   I'm proud you did those farms back to back!    And your everyday activity.  Rest today!! You deserve it. 🤗

My back to work days are annoying....and I've still got original parts!  😲🤣


----------



## farmerjan

RAINING... it has been in the mid 40's all day and rain most of it too.  75% of the snow is gone today with the rain....

Got the samples packed and dropped off for UPS.  Went out to the chickens and they are okay... getting 2 eggs most days. 

Ate a tuna fish sandwich at lunch after not even eating breakfast.  Going in to make some supper... Thinking maybe a grilled cheese and maybe soup for this crappy wet weather.  SOOO glad to not "have to" go anywhere like testing. 
Tried to put the rain gauge out but the ground is too frozen to push the spike into the ground.  So not going to break it off (plastic).... I will have to guess. 

Been working on a jigsaw puzzle and will finish it up.  Hung up my sweatshirt from going out and it is soaked.... and I want to put in a little time on the cycle for the knees.  The leg muscles were sore all day from doing 3 milkings in a row like that.... this "getting along in years" as @Mini Horses so tactfully puts it  is for the birds..... I want them to work like they did 20 yrs ago..... wasn't that the whole Idea of replacement parts?????

Anyway. been kinda nice to not "have to" do much today. 

When I go to PT tomorrow I intend to go by the chinese restaurant and get some egg drop soup for this crappy weather... It keeps real good in the fridge and I have never learned to make it so it tastes like theirs.... saw an article that it is even better for you than just chicken noodle if you are sick.... maybe it will help to break up this sinus dripping that is driving me tea totally nuts. 

Talked to @Baymule  a few minutes and told her she was nuts to move the closing up..... because of her knees hurting so much and they are getting ice and crap weather too!!!!!  But it sounds like the young couple buying it are just super excited to get started making it theirs.... you know, their own paint colors inside and all;   and as long as Bay has time to get the outside stuff moved in the next month.... sounds like she is pushing as hard as her poor knees will let her... boy do I know that feeling.....she will get it done....


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to head to bed.  It has steadily gotten warmer this evening.  Was up to 48 and now has hit 53 at nearly 11:30 p.m.  The snow will mostly all be gone tomorrow except where there were plow piles.  Still raining too.  It is supposed to start dropping off tomorrow by noontime.... Can't believe how much warmer it has gotten.  Ground will refreeze/harden again tomorrow night when it drops into the 20's....that's okay, DS is going to move cattle to the barn this weekend.... another vet preg check set up for Tuesday afternoon.  He isn't going to be down this way for anyone else, but we don't want to keep cattle in the barn for another week... and DS is off on Tuesday to go to the dr appt in Blacksburg on Tuesday morning so it will work out good.  If he gets the 2 different places moved, then there will be over 40 to check.... and that will leave one more place to get moved out of the last-biggest pasture... another 35 or so left there.  I sure will be glad to have this all done.  FINALLY....

Hey, @Mike CHS  did you sell the lambs?  You were going to wait on the end of Jan because of the weather early in the month....


----------



## Baymule

Jan you are my inspiration! A double knee replacement and you are back to running as hard as recovery will let you go! Telling you not to overdo it would be spitting in the wind. LOL 

I’m limping along now, and will be for awhile. It will take some time for me to get set up so I can have surgery and the following recovery and therapy. If the doctor says both knees need it, and I’m pretty sure they do, I’m going for the whole thing, kit and kaboodle. Git ‘er done!


----------



## Mini Horses

Jan, your weather has come here.  Thanks!  There wasn't a need to share but...it's 66 right now, blasting winds, rains noonish and into night.  Heaviest late day into night.   Then big temp drop.   What ever happened to smooth, calm and gradual??   My goats hate this as much as I do.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry to send it your way @Mini Horses ... it has been crazy here.  99% of the snow is gone except along some road edges... the temps climbed all night and it is now 56.... cloudy and FOGGY.... little more rain but it is exiting.  Then the temps will start to drop all through the afternoon.... totally nuts.  We did not get alot of wind out of it, breezy but not bad.  Sure looks soggy out there.  Guess I will find out in a few minutes.  

I am getting ready to head to PT and then will go to the store and do a few things while I am out.  Knees feeling better after the "day off" yesterday to recoup.  I need to get some more phone calls to farms for testing. 

Next week we have the vet set up for Tuesday.  DS says he will get at least the one group moved to the barn on Sunday morning....when the ground is hard..... then the group of heifers will get moved either Sunday eve or Monday.  We load them right off the road so the condition of the ground is not so important.  Get them all preg checked and then get them moved around and there will be one more big group of 30+ and their big calves.  

Hope all goes well today @Baymule ... with others to help carry and pack in the trailer that will be a bigger help with the knees.  Carrying the weight while walking was my worst problem.... Amazing how it does not hurt to walk or stand now and I can carry a bucket without the pain in the knees too.  Just need to get more flexible/agile.

Gotta go.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our sale barn only has sheep sales twice a month and we will be taking a load in on the 14th.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Our sale barn only has sheep sales twice a month and we will be taking a load in on the 14th.


Happy Valentines Day sheepies!!!


----------



## Baymule

All went well today, despite the cold, ice and drizzly snow. We had a good time, will load my bed and freezer tomorrow morning and go to Groveton.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> Our sale barn only has sheep sales twice a month and we will be taking a load in on the 14th.


Somehow I thought they were going the end of January......but hey, that is only a week off...


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is Friday eve.  Went to PT and it was "warm" out even though it was raining.  Went okay... but PT guy is going to look into whether there is someway we can get the left ankle to work more to not be so much swelling... and the lack of strength in the toes and such.  I cannot go up on "tippy toes" on the left foot.  We work on it in the pool, and the middle depth I can do it somewhat because there is no gravity pulling it down... but can't do it on land at all... I try not to let it bother me since the ankle bends and all so good... but there is still a section on the top of the foot that does not have any feeling... kinda numb all the time.... and it seems that it also affects the control of the pushing up on my toes....and the foot is still more "swollen" ... it is fatter than the right foot... so when I try to do some things, the toes curl forward like they are trying to "reach" the floor because the foot is more elevated and the toes do not rest flat on the floor.  It is not "life or death" but some things it affects.  It is affecting my balance a little... so working on that. 

I left there and went to Lowes since I was right there, looking at some stuff for the kitchen cabinets... went to the Sharp Shopper discount store and got a few things.... stopped at Walmart and they had lemonade so got another 12 frozen cans, and got 12 cans of OJ after what @Mini Horses was saying about it going to go up.  It will keep in the freezer.... I don't drink alot of OJ but every now and then I get on a "kick" for it.  The lemonade I use in my  gallon of "sun" ice tea in the summer and last year couldn't find it.  Also perused the clearance shelves of plants at Lowes... picked up a couple "mini roses" for $2 each, and a couple of  african violets that didn't have any blooms left on them....but they are normally 4.98 so why not.... I will get them watered and plant fed and get them back to looking like  healthy plants and see what they do for blooms.... 

So, I am home and made a fresh roast beef sandwich... I got some nice sliced roast beef.... and I had a "yen" for some.  
And guess what I totally forgot.... to go get some egg drop soup at the Chinese restaurant....  DUH...

OH WELL.... next trip out.  

Got all the groceries in the house and put away.  Going to do the dishes and then take the new plants and water good in the sink.  Then try to find some place for them.... violet math is as bad as "sheep math"....


----------



## Ridgetop

Easy way to make "fake egg drop soup" at home is to make chicken broth from stock or bouillon and add some chopped green onions.  Then whip an egg and slowly whisk it into boiling broth.  I make this when I am sick since the egg is nourishment and the bouillon is salty good for sore throats and stopped up noses.  Not quite Chinese egg drop soup since that is made with tofu but certainly fast and nourishing.  And when Iam sick, fast is necessary!  LOL


----------



## Baymule

I keep a shopping list on my phone. It helps me keep up with what I'm doing.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday.  Just ate the last "quarter lb" hamburger of the meat I thawed out.  
It got down to 22 last night after starting at 56 ..... The sun is out and it is chilly at 29 right now.  Supposed to stay around 30 today, and a little warmer tomorrow... DS said it was getting slick on top where the sun was hitting the ground from being so wet from the rain, then freezing last night.   We had over an inch.... there is a little bit of snow left where it was plowed up into piles.... 

Did the sink full of dishes this morning and picking up some in the house.  Going out to the chickens here shortly.  Quiet day.  Deb texted the other day and was supposed to be coming out this weekend, so supper probably tonight.  Wasn't in the mood to be out any longer yesterday and she wasn't sure what time she was getting out here.  I sometimes get the feeling that maybe the farm is not so important to her now.... and that is okay because they had planned to "retire" out here;  maybe work from home stuff... and he was the "bigger" of the 2 for wanting to ride and all.  It wouldn't be the end of the world if she changed directions if it made her happier..... Being out here alone is not for everyone... and the twin grandsons are closer to where the house is that she lives in now.... they are technically "his grandsons" as the daughter is his daughter from a previous marriage but Deb has been a part of that life for quite a few years, so blood is not a big deal there....and she gets along with all of them so not like she is being pushed aside. Now that Peter is gone and she has had time to grieve and get back to living her life, if she changes directions then that is her privilege.  Gotta call her and make sure she did come out.   

Might get a little bit of a storm that is due to come up the coast on Monday, but looks to stay east of here.  @Mini Horses will get it... then warming up and in the 50's next week.  Have to take the meters, hoses and sample bottles to the farm to do the owner sampler test on Monday/tues.... and we have the vet Tues afternoon.  Need to get a few other herds set up.  
Think I will plan some laundry for mid-late next week.... sunny, 50's and good line drying weather....


----------



## Mini Horses

You're right, we're looking for a little precip, then warming nicely late week and all weekend.   60s!!!  I'll take it gladly.  Not a cold weather fan.  😁.


----------



## Baymule

You two have had quite a spell of cold weather, I', glad that y'alll are getting a break and warming up. It's only February 2, still weeks to go, it could storm all over us before March. I sure hope not. I carried hot water to the sheep this morning, but it warmed up today and the water buckets were thawed out this evening. But, low of 16F tonight.


----------



## Mini Horses

With all the strange weather patterns everywhere, it's a challenge!    Actually where I am our worst snow events have been the first week of March!   Like what's happening now, moisture from S or SW, meets with deep N front of extreme cold.   Already more snow than last 5-6 yrs combined.   Hoping it's over!  😁    Twice in 21 yrs I've been here we have had over a foot...both in March.😳


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Twice in 21 yrs I've been here we have had over a foot...both in March.😳


You keep YOUR March up there!


----------



## farmerjan

Here's hoping that we do not get @Mini Horses "march" weather this year too.  But yeah, snow in March seems to be more common.  

It was down to 16 this morning.... BRRRR🥶.  Was not thinking it would get that cold.  It also was very still so the air temps really dropped... no clouds or anything.  At least no wind either...
Sun most all day.  Got up to 38 so not particularly warm but not that bad.  DS was moving cattle to the barn from the pasture down near GF house... called to make sure of the number of cows/calves there.  He also said he moved a couple other animals around at the barn.  Moved a couple heifers out back as "keepers" and said that we need to look through the rest after we do this next preg check and pull off these calves on Tuesday.  He wants to take another group of heifers to the guy maybe next weekend.  Works for me.  I don't think I have too many more heifer calves on cows.... and there are maybe 2-3 steer calves at the last pasture... they will go in with the steers that he has had on feed to be sold probably in March.  Then we will be starting the spring calving in March/April.  I still have 3 to pull out of the nurse cow pasture.... one steer and 2 heifers that will probably be kept.  I figure next week after we get this big group preg checked and cattle moved around.  

Deb did come out and we went out to eat last night.  Chili's... okay but was not overly impressed.  This sinus drip I have had is wearing me down... coughing and all.  Today I have no real ambition to do anything.  
We did talk about my wanting to do something different with this kitchen sink and having to replace the formica countertops.  She has a sink that is "molded" in with the counter top at her house and I like that there is no edges to have to clean around or under and stuff.  I have been looking at undermount sinks.  I am thinking about a hard water proof counter top for the counter next to the sink rather than the butcher block that I really like.  If it is molded all in one piece then there will be no water leaks or anything and be easier to clean/maintain. 
 Plus she finally got the drawer done and all, and I told her today that I wasn't feeling all that energetic, and she is coming out next weekend she said, so I said I would get it then.  We then talked about other options for the kitchen... I really don't want to spend a fortune since I still want to get the upstairs ceilings torn down and get that done by next winter.... so may just go with new countertops and the sink... I just have not had much "umph" to do it the last couple of weeks.  Need to get my rear in gear and make some decisions and then when the weather gets a little warmer can open up the upstairs windows and all to start tearing down the ceilings.  

Trying to get a list of phone calls to make tomorrow... have to take the meters and all to that farm that wants to do their owner sampler.  I can go and do some looking at the kitchen counter tops then too.   Ankle has been swelling alot and is achy along with the knees.  I think it is somewhat due to the cold.  Plus, I have been cold all day. Not sick, just chilled.  

Everything else is quiet.  Going to sort clothes to do some laundry with the nicer days coming.  I have to get after a couple of herds to test, and I really am not wanting to go do them.


----------



## Baymule

It’s no surprise that you have run out of energy. You are still recovering and taking physical therapy from a double knee replacement! Your body is telling you it is tired. Take a day or two to do as much of nothing that you can. You deserve it. 

Corian is the name brand for that molded sink and countertop. It’s real nice, comes in a multitude of colors and looks good.


----------



## farmerjan

Chilly start to the morning but not quite as cold as it has been. 20 earlier but up to 30 already at 9:30.  Today is supposed to be upper 40's or low 50's.  We had a chance of some showers/spit of snow flurries but not likely.  @Mini Horses is getting rain/"stuff" over on the coast.  Rest of the week is supposed to be nicer..... 50's and sun most all week. 
Since I have to take the meters to that farm today, I am going to make it a "day out" and do some more looking at countertops and sinks.   Tomorrow is the vet preg checks... then down to one place to get moved to the barn, and checked out.  And possibly selling one more group of heifers to the private buyer the end of the week.  I guess tomorrow we will go through the heifer calves and see which ones we like and vaccinate them.  The guy wants them with a vaccination and it costs about $1-2 each... so not a problem...we can use the killed virus vaccine that I prefer so that is good.  
I was going through the paperwork and there are only 2 heifers at the last place.  They are both mine and I am not worried about selling them so this should be the last group of heifers to sell.  Then he says with the steers to come home from that place, 30 +/-, and the couple of groups at the barn he has been putting together, of about 15-20 and there are some steers in the group he brought home yesterday... there will be 50-60 steers to sell.  That is going to towards the mortgage payments on the farm down near her and the big farm payment here.

DS is also looking at the fertilizer costs and might not be growing much or any corn this year.  It will cost in the neighborhood of $700 AN ACRE,  to put corn in.....that is nearly double from the $400 an acre it cost last year.  That is NOT counting the cost of harvesting.  Seed corn runs about $200+ an acre just for the seed.  Then there is fertilizer and the cost of planting. Fertlilizer is more than double the cost. He is talking putting in roundup ready alfalfa because we are still fighting the johnson grass in those 2 fields... that was the reason for the corn, we could spray to kill the johnson grass.  I don't like the reviews I have seen on roundup ready alfalfa,  and mentioned it to him.  Cattle supposedly don't like to eat it and there have been some reviews of health problems that have been suggested to have been caused by the alfalfa. But nothing I can put my hands on right this minute.  I hate using the chemicals, but we cannot get rid of the johnson grass and it takes over the fields and then we cannot sell the orchard grass hay when we put it back in those fields after the normal corn plantings for 2 years.  I don't know the answer.  Of course, we would not use the amount of chemicals as some places because it does not have to be "pristine" alfalfa with no other stuff in it.... and it would make into hay so we would have some good protein hay for them... if they eat it.  I am going to get on a couple of the sites and look into it more.  

So, I am getting on the phone and calling some farms.  I have a meeting Wed eve and PT on Thursday... late in the day.  Going to call them to see if they have anything earlier that day so I could test afterwards.   Then sort some clothes so I can do the laundry with the nice sunny days. 

Guess I better get up and going.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Rained most of the day. 🙁. Didn't need it.


----------



## farmerjan

It is later than I thought... had a decent day.  BUT..... we had some snow and the road temps were in the 26-30 degree range and DS said they had to put a couple trucks out.  They were all going to work until 6 and then at 4 the boss decides there has to be a night crew so DS got off and went home and laid down for 1 1/2 hrs and was back to work at 8.... and he went to the barn before being back at work, and loaded 3 scoops of silage on a truck for a guy who has been getting it.... REALLY.... and tomorrow he has the dr appt in Blaksburg... 2 hours south.... then come back to get the heifers in at the pasture to move since there was no way he could do them this afternoon with working longer... then having to go back in.... There were some icy spots this afternoon since the road temps did not warm up.... It stayed cloudy and some light precip..... and the forecast was it was all supposed to be gone by 10-12 noon..... WRONG..... He said he was going to go over the roads and then find a spot to get a nap and that all the guys were also going to have alot of "slack" cut so they could get a few naps in too.... DS said he has been getting into bed before 10 so he was really feeling it at 10:30 when he texted me to see if I was up.... then he called and talked a little bit.  I HATE IT when they do this......

I did take the meters to the farm and left him a note that I would be back on Wed to get the samples since I will be too busy tomorrow with the vet preg checks and all. 

Went by Lowes and talked to a lady there but she was not very positive about redoing the "corner".... so I also went to the Lowe's south of here as I wanted to go by the bank and make a deposit so I can pay the mtg tomorrow... and the young guy there was REALLY GREAT.   He said that I did not want the "corian" sink.... because it says you are not supposed to pour boiling water in them... and they are not as "heavy duty" for plopping a bucket in them or anything.. that I wanted cast iron or maybe a granite .... absolutely not to get acrylic and to watch some of the other ones as there are some chipping issues... And if I went with stainless to get the heaviest gauge... which I don't want anyway.  Then we talked about the corner sink thing and the cabinets and he said there were ways to make it work.  Talked about custom tops and then looked at the premade ones they have there... they are formica... but the front edge is molded so no seam along the edge like I have now... definite improvement.  Said that a complete redo with cabinets would cost in the 9-12,000 range and the other lady said 15-20,000.  No, I am not going to do all new cabinets... but he really spent some time with me going over possibilities.  He will get my business unless I find something way better at Home Depot.... And he agreed that those in the corner sinks are pretty useless and he got it when I said about wanting to be able to get the pressure canner in there to wash and all.... Talked single and double sinks.... and he knew exactly what I was referring to about the sink with the drainboard that I had in the old house in CT.... said he wished he still had the one that had been in his grandma's house...
And he said to go by the Habitat RESTORE.... and that I might find a sink out of a renovation.... probably wouldn't find the counter tops but that you never know....
He also suggested that I stick with a drop in... if it is cast iron white enamel, then there will just be the one edge all the way around.... an undermount would be more likely to have water get inbetween the sink top and the countertop....and it would cost alot more to get it "finished",  and the drop in (top mount) would be stronger.....
He said to measure all the spaces I had, and then draw up a couple of possibilities.... sink in the counter space next to the stove so I would be able to look out part of the window on the left.... sink in the counter space on the right of the corner... and having a counter there next to the stove.... The custom counter tops would run in the $45-75 sq foot all according to what kind I might like.... the other premade ones were limited in available colors, but they come in premeasured sizes... 4-6-8-10 ft long.  and there would not be a corner seam or a "front seam" if I used one long piece.... and I could even take out the cabinet part between the sink and the stove if I put it to the right side window, and give me more "moving space....
Also suggested to have a single long sink on one side and then go with a smaller single sink on the other cabinet side.... would still have the back "v" part of the corner for the plants and such but the sinks could be used independently and get the bigger sink I want with a smaller one to function as a "double sink".... something to think about.  And this corner sink is over 250 new in the book and he said they really are pretty useless for anyone who had a family or did things like canning and such.... I don't feel so "weird" about it anymore.  And this guy is probably in his 30's.... yet he really listened to me.  I do want to go by the Restore store... there are 2 or 3 that are pretty close.... and just see what is available.... Never know.....

So I got home after 8 finally.... and ate the leftovers from Chili's ... and ready to go to bed.


----------



## farmerjan

Also got a farm set up for Saturday afternoon, and one for next Tuesday.  Need to see if there is an earlier PT appt on Thursday and then do a farm in the afternoon.  Phone calls tomorrow....


----------



## Ridgetop

I did 6 of the 7 apartment kitchens using cabinets from the reStore here.  That was when oak cabinets were going out of style and white pressboard was coming in.  I like oak since you can buy oak lumber to cut and finish to customize the stock cabinets.   Sometimes they have good stuff.  If you make a habit of dropping in and talking to the managers, you will get to know them and can call to see if they got anything you want.  Don't forget to ask if that is the best price they can give you in Habitat.  Also on any closeouts at Lowes you can get the price down a bit more by asking the manager.  And if they are closing out a lot of one style of cabinets and you take most of them, you can get the price down considerably. Since you want to redo your tub, and maybe install a second bathroom upstairs, watch Lowes and Home Depot for parking lot sales.  Sometimes they will have a lot of closeout pieces and you can get really good deals.  I got several bathroom cabinets, wooden frame medicine chests, etc. that way for the apartments.  Also got a huge lot of closeout laminate light oak flooring that I used in our house here in the 4 bedrooms.  Got it for about 25% of what it would have cost normally.  Some waste, but still a great deal. 

DH's question is "What is the best you can do for _me_?"  It usually works.


----------



## Baymule

WOW! A guy that listened and actually could give advice! A lot of Lowes employees are just warm bodies. I like the old guys, they are usually retired, work part time and know lots of stuff. You struck it lucky with this guy.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning.  Ate a roast beef sandwich for "breakfast".... went to the barn and plugged in the cattle truck for DS when he gets home from the drs office in Blacksburg.  He called and went to Rural King and picked up a few things and stopped and got fuel at 3.43/gal.  So, I am back home for a bit. 

Nice out this morning, It went down to 25 and is already up to 40 at 11 a.m. No wind.   It wasn't that cold when I went up to the barn.  Luckily this group of cows can be loaded out right at the road, along the driveway,  so he won't have to deal with muddy, slip and sliding to get backed up to a catch pen in the field.  Vet is coming at 3....

Got another farm set up for next week, and one for Sun morning the 20th.  Waiting on another to text back and have 4 more to contact for the last week or so......  I am really  past this.    

Tomorrow when I go pick up the stuff from the owner sampler farm, I will go by Home Depot on the way home and see what they have to offer. And stop at one or 2 of the  " Habitat Restore" 's to see what they have. But I am really leaning towards that young man at the Lowe's south of here for the premade counter tops.   I did get on the computer and looked at all the possible sinks... and OF COURSE, I picked out 2 that are BOTH out of stock right now.... I am going in to measure the counter tops so I have it with me wherever I go the next few days.  May as well do some of it while I am out on trips to and from farms to save a little gas money.  

Time to get some stuff done in the house in case DS needs me to help with moving the heifers.


----------



## farmerjan

Long afternoon but we got done.  DS was starting to really drag since he got about 2-3 hours of "naps" with having to work all night.  He was going home to eat, take a shower and collapse. 
He got the bred heifers moved... 3 trips.... and seems the reason he didn't need me was GF was helping him.  Not going there, but it just aggravates me a little since I need to be "doing more" and it helps with the knees and legs to use them more....
Anyway... vet got there a few minutes after 3... seems he had a very busy day too so it all worked out.  We have a sick heifer that seems to have a bacterial infection... fairly high temp.... and her heart is sounding stressed he said... DS gave her a shot of Nuflor the other day... he had 10 cc's left in the bottle.... and vet said it was a good choice of drug but said she needs more... so she got 24 cc's and he said if she makes it and looks a little better then to give her another 24 cc's in 3 days.  DS said that he wished he had had more to give her on Sunday, and I told him that he probably kept her from dying so now hopefully she will get this into her system and it will get her turned around... He had called me and asked me what to give her and I asked what he had at the barn, and he said there was about a shot of nuflor and I said to give that to her since that is what he had right there.  Plus he gave her Multi-min... a strong multi vit/min shot.... She seems to have some edema and fluid and the vet said that is making it harder for her to breathe too.... She just came off a cow a week ago... who knows what/why she got sick.... hope we can save her and get her turned around and back on the positive side.... It is supposed to be nicer and sunny the next few days so that is good too for her to be out in the sunshine. 

Preg checks went real good.  18 cows at the one place that had calves on them.  1 open that is older and he said she has problems inside and she needs to get sold.   1 first calf heifer that was thin was also open.... but DS said he has seen 3 calves nursing off her at different times... The neighborhood nurse/nanny cow.....She will get a 2nd chance... pull the calf off her, dry her up and let her gain some weight and get a chance to get rebred.... Another of the first calf heifers in this group was only 80 days bred  so about 3 months... but it could be worse.  10 of the 18 were 1st calf heifers;  the other 8 were all 5-6 months... so they did real good.  These are 10 of the 11 he bought last year as bred heifers.... the 11th one is at another place as she calved a little later....
So the other 8 out there were cows....4 were bred the 6+ months... the other 4 were  the one that was open with tumors... and 3 were only 3-4 months... a little disappointed in them.  My only cow out at this place was 6-7 months and she is an old cow...She looks good. I am probably  going to keep her heifer calf when they get weaned... her next calf might be a bull....

The group of heifers he moved today did even better.  There were 23... one had a little calf on her so got bred somewhere and we didn't know it,  so checked 22.   3 were open... one was not a surprise... she  was bought and was supposed to be open, then  wound up preg and then aborted her calf so we just stuck her out with these.  The other 2 opens were both nutty acting... all 3 will be kept and fed and be beef....All the rest were 5-7 months bred... so they will start calving in end of March.  That is pretty good.   The bull we used there is a real nice, quiet, easy going bull and has been very fertile... He threw nearly all heifer calves on my heifers last year and I am keeping nearly all them.... throws small calves so works perfect on the heifers....None of these heifers were mine... but last year I had nearly all the heifers that calved...DS has culled out alot of cows so he decided to just keep these heifers.
There are 3 that are a little high headed but we will give them the benefit of the doubt for now.... sometimes they settle down when they have their first calf...They will be at the "nurse cow pasture" so I will work with them and make them more accustomed to my being in there and around them.  All I have to do is get the 3 calves out of there right now, and weaned... 2 are heifers of mine and 1 is a steer calf that will go out with the rest of the steers and get sold whenever he sends them on.... and the bull needs to come out.  Was going to wait til March 1st, but if I get these 3 calves in then I will try to get him in the pen,  and move all out..  The other cows in there should be bred back.... there are 5 or 6,  I think that he should have bred...

We will go through the cows and calves and pick out any heifers we want to keep tomorrow afternoon.  Then he will call the guy on the heifers that we took the load to a couple weeks ago... and see if he will take them on Friday or Sat.... and that will get alot of animals out of the barn.  There will be about another 15-20 to sell....Then we can move their pregnant mommas out to the back pasture at the farm to calve them in this spring. 

Then to get the other ones out of the last  pasture... most all the calves are steers except for 2,  they are my heifer calves,  and I am probably going to keep both... I also have some steers out there... 4,  I think... and a calf that we grafted on one of my cows when she had a dead calf......but that calf came off a cow of DS that died or something....and this helped my cow to not lose a lactation....  There are like 30 or so cows out there to check....   be glad to be done.  We will also bangs vaccinate the heifers we are keeping... my thing and I pay for it and DS isn't going to fuss because he likes them to get tattooed.  So, I want to get the 2 from the nurse cow pasture to the barn to get done;  and DS has some calves at another place that need to come back too... there are 2 heifers there I think also.... 

Time to get a shower and quit for the night.  Tomorrow I will go get the testing stuff from the farm, go by Home Depot... see how my time is running and maybe go by Habitat Restore... going to meet DS at the barn when he gets off work so that we can look at the heifers and run them through the chute and vaccinate them all.... pick out what we are keeping and then he can call the guy and see if he will take another load this week.   

DS also talked to both the guys we get some litter from and they both said that we would be getting it in the next couple of weeks. about 100 ton from the one guy and about 75 ton from the other.  We won't be spreading any on the one pasture because we are probably going to lose it after this year. (next paragraph).   
 Also found out that the one place we rent, where he lost his wife last Dec to cancer, is probably going to be sold this year,  so this will probably be our last year there.... We only run about 12-14 cow/calf pairs there... so, not our biggest place.... still... he said that it is just too much for him by himself now.... and I think that he cannot deal with the memories...none of the family is around here either....sad for him.  Money was no object... yet there wasn't enough money to save her.... I think he has had a hard time with that too....cancer does not care if you are rich or poor.....


----------



## Baymule

That is sad about the man losing his wife. I can understand. 

Y'all are lucky to get chicken litter. There isn't enough to go around, it's scarce as hen's teeth around here. There are plenty of chicken houses raising meat chickens, processing plants in Lufkin and Mount Pleasant and Mineola, but the litter is like gold right now.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed morning.  Sunny and warming up.  Got down to 29 but is in the upper 30's and the sun is nice.  

Going to get a few things caught up and head out to the farm and do the few things I want to then home to sort the heifers in the barn as to who we are keeping... get them all run through the chute and vaccinated so DS can call and tell the guy what we have and see if he will take them.  He said he was interested in any more we had so I expect so.  

Sorting laundry, temps in the 50's the next 2-3 days and sunny so they will dry nicely on the line.  Yay.   Want to get some washed and hung.  

Need to stop and check on the car too.  

Have a good day @Baymule , moving "breakables " is always a pain.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> and white pressboard was coming in


REPLACING solid hardwood cabinets with pressboard cr@p??  The only reason to buy cr@p is if you can't afford anything decent.



farmerjan said:


> Money was no object... yet there wasn't enough money to save her.... I think he has had a hard time with that too....cancer does not care if you are rich or poor.....


No it doesn't and if you don't have insurance you'll be poor in the end. Sad about his wife. Some cancers are more curable than others but that doesn't help the patient who can't beat it. My stepmother beat breast cancer but cervical cancer got her 10 years later.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, sad about the guy and the place we rent.  They had good insurance, went to several different places I guess for "2nd opinions" and such.  Cancer just doesn't care.... and because he had always been very successful, I think he had some trouble realizing/accepting that he was not able to "fix it".... she was really nice and really fought it...It's been a year  now and I think he just cannot deal with the emptiness.... he wants some steers to run on the one piece of property that we don't rent, again this year.... that is why I think that we will have it for this year.  He makes sure he gets his ag exemption on both pieces of property which I understand.  

Was not as productive a day as it could have been.  I got a headache and it plain hurt so took it a little easier for a bit.  Did go to the farm and get the stuff... then DS had to work late as they had a dirt road that the frost was coming out of and it turned to total mud... the bottom basically went out of it and they had to haul gravel and stuff to try to get a base built back up.  He called and said he would let me know when he was getting off... and just now called and we have the meeting at 6:30 so he is going to feed a little at the barn and maybe we can do the calves tomorrow.  Always something.  

Weather was nice today at least... mostly sun and hit 55 today.  Felt warm in comparison...


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday.... nice, sunny but the wind came up for several hours as a small front was pushing through.... a few clouds then gone again.  34 up to 58 this afternoon.... YAY, we'll take it.  

Called PT and they had an earlier opening so I was there at 11.  I had already put in a load of clothes to soak/wash here at the house...... took the jeans and sneakers and sweatshirts to the laundromat a few miles up the road from the PT; after we got done at noon.  It is easier to do them there in the big machine with the sneakers.  Got them in and started and then walked up a couple of stores in the strip mall there to the Chinese restaurant... and ordered my egg drop soup and stuff I had forgotten the other day.... Walked through the Family Dollar store while I was waiting, came back picked up the soup and some shrimp fried rice, put it in the truck and the clothes were on the last rinse... so a few more minutes and that was good to go.  Came home and ran the ones in the house through another rinse with a little softener, and then hung them all out on the line. 

 By then DS had texted me that he would be off work at 3:30 and was going to the barn so we could look at the calves.  He didn't think when he fed them hay out in the lot this morning,  so they were full of hay and didn't want to come in.  It took us over an hour, 3 different tries.... got some in, locked them in the barn and then got some more.  P I T A.... 
So we were late in the day,  looking at them and then one of the 2 people he sells silage to, came by to get silage.  One of my dairy farmers that sold out actually came since the guy that DS sells it to,  fell 2 stories off a roof and broke his pelvis awhile back and this farmer's son has worked for this guy for several years.  So, got a chance to catch up on things with him, and he actually helped us get the last 4 stupid thick headed cows in the barn.  So, naturally it was getting dark again.... 
We finally went through them, got them sorted and the ones he wants to maybe keep, moved into another pen.  Looked them over and decided on which ones... they are all his except 2... one of mine is getting sold because she is a TOTAL nutcase ... there are 3 in this group that are as flighty as all get out... Heads up, running, and looking for a way out.... The other one I am keeping for now.  Her mother is an old cow, was not supposed to get bred back but DS moved her to the pasture and she is 7 months preg... So I decided to keep this heifer for now.  The cow is in very good shape for her age and I hope she has another heifer... but this heifer is decent, not too goofy, and we'll see.  I want to keep some of the line if I can.  Will see how the heifer develops.  The cow could have a bull calf and I might be sorry I sold this heifer...
We ran 18 heifers through the chute and gave them vacc shots.  Will give the rest shots before they go out back...
 Wanted to get the ones we were going to sell done... and then the guy couldn't take them this eve as he was still at the sale. So, tentative plans are to take them tomorrow morning... 

So we then sorted out their mothers so they could stay together overnight so that they weren't trying to tear down fences and get back together.  DS put some clean wood ships in the barn so they weren't laying in muck and dirt... he had cleaned it mostly out earlier...They had silage and water for the night and they won't be walking the fences.  

We have heard that even the heifer prices are up a little more than they were a couple weeks ago.  There might be a few more to go in a few weeks.....DS said that if they were bringing more,  that he could just sell a few more... there are fall born calves on cows now,  and these cows are mostly all bred to calve again in a couple months... so sell more now and pick out some later on to keep,  if the prices are lower.  

He is going to call me tomorrow when he is planning to go to the barn.  Since he had to work extra the other night... he has a few hours coming as the boss doesn't want to try to turn it in as overtime... and DS said that suits him fine, he will take off a couple hours tomorrow and take the heifers... Either that or take them Saturday morning... but he would like to do it tomorrow then we can take Sat morning and sort out the others, pull the calves off and get the bred cows moved out back with the other bred ones and let them have a rest for a couple months.  That will get them out of the barn and out on the stockpiled grass out back.  Better all the way around. 

 And the rest of the heifers will have space to come in and eat without getting pushed around and they will be around people more and hopefully any that are still a little skittish will calm down more.  If they are crazy, they leave.  And this will make room in the barn, so that he can get the last bunch of cows home from the other pasture, and we can get them preg checked and calves weaned off and have everyone moved around and ready for spring calving.  The steers all need to be weaned and ready for when ever he wants to sell them.


One of my weaned heifers is sick, DS found a premie calf out in the field and he suspects she was the one that had it.  Possible since she was with the bull later than she should have been... and her mother has always been VERY FERTILE.....could be she came in heat younger than I realized.. That would explain her droppy looks... Got her in out of the weaned heifer lot, into the barn and worked her through the chute and gave her antibiotics and some dex to help her to clean and it will help with any inflammation... She is out in the front with some keep heifers,  and it will make it easier to get her back in for more treatments.  The other one that the vet treated is out there also.  DS said she was up this morning... she still looks pretty mopey and GF took her some grain and some water down in the field... She will need another shot/dose tomorrow.  Hoping we can get her to come along.   

So, finally got home around 8:30/9:00. went out and put the chickens in the crate for the night.  Something has dug a hole under the side of the greenhouse shelter... and I don't need something getting them.  One or 2 of the leghorns are laying, I've gotten a white egg yesterday and today; plus several browns.  Took 2 gal water this morning and will take more in the morning and mostly fill the waterer.  

I just put 1 more load of clothes in the washer, going to take advantage of the sun tomorrow again.  Delicate fabrics so they ought to dry real easy.  We are supposed to have sun Sat morning and then some clouds coming in and a possible front go through Sat night/Sun morning... with the possibility of a trace to 2 inches snow.  Temps are supposed to drop Sat night too... high Sunday is only supposed to hit mid 30's.... I keep telling myself that it is only February......

Time to hit the shower... hair needs washing desperately.... think I will do that and read for a little bit.


----------



## Mini Horses

That front stuff is coming thru here, meeting with some southern rain.....yep Sun we're getting something wet.  Not sure what but looks like a dusting to maybe an inch of white.  Enough to annoy. 😁.  Until then we are enjoying the warm.  Today 65, Sat 68, Sun hard to see 40.  Could be so much worse!  🙃.  We are both just wanting warmer, faster. 🤣

The daylight is getting better.   That helps everything!  

Good you're getting the cattle/calves worked and separated.  That's a huge job!!  With jobs to consider, makes time limited....and co-ordinating both of you.  Wooweee!  There are challenges.   I go by 3 farms with small herds on way to stores I service.  Love to see the new calves!  😊    

Next month I'll have some goat kids.   Not so many as last year because I worked so much and didn't get breeding done as well.   Lot of things didn't get well handled last year!   I'm limiting that extra work this year!!!!!  Tired of it.  Like you, wavering on quitting....just can't quite accept it yet.  🤣. I'm close though.  Thinking I'll drop to only two closest stores.  🤔


----------



## farmerjan

Friday evening.  Been a nice day but it was SOOOO windy.  I went out to the chickens and looked over and half the clothes I hung yesterday were all over the lawn..  Luckily they were dry.  I wound up taking them all off the line.  Did not hang the last load out, it is sitting in the rinse water and I will either hang it tomorrow or else it will get hung in the house.  But there is supposed to be less wind tomorrow.  I didn't realize that we were going to get so much last night and this morning.  

35  to 64 today and it felt good except for the wind.  But the sun was out and that is always nice.  

DS said he was going to take off a couple hours mid-day so we could take the heifers.  I went to the barn at 10 and took a bucket of feed and got them all in the barn.  He got there right at 10:30 and it was alot easier to just sort the cows out from the calves.  Cows went out in the field and the calves went on the trailer.  We took them up to the guy... they were a little lighter than the last group... but these were mostly all off first calf heifers and they are all bred back so not going to complain.  1.50 / lb for them, 5 cents more than the last group.... They weighed them in 2 groups, 12 blacks and blk white face, and the 3 "colored" calves... my charolais, a hereford and a chocolate/char cross.  Those 3 weighed right at 525 and the group of blacks were a little lighter.  So, I will get a little more since my char was in the heavier group of 3.... I had planned to keep her for a cow but she was too "fast" in the barn, and I can buy a bred due to calve cow for about $200 more than she brought and get a calf this year.  I would have to wait 2 years to get a calf out of her to sell.  Not in love with her so she went.  There are a few more that we sorted off to keep, that I hope he will get back in,  and "look over again" and maybe sell one more small group.  I may re think the 2 I had decided to keep. The owner/buyer was not there but a couple guys we know were there, got them weighed and all,  and we will get a check in a day or 2 so not worried.  
Tomorrow or Sunday we will take the preg cows out back.  The first calf heifers that are preg for their 2nd calf, will do good to have a break... they are mostly 5-6 months bred so an extra month or so will be good.  
The few that were shorter bred he will put in the field with the 2 crazy red cows and a couple of other shorter bred cows.  There are a couple that are probably going to be sold, they are a PITA to get in and we are tired of fighting with them.  Plus they aren't going to calve until late summer, so out of synch with the spring group and before the ones being bred now for fall calves.  At least they are pregnant, but with a couple being a little nutty, they can just as well go.  We'll see.  

So we got back about noon and DS went back into work.  And now, there are reports of possible SNOW on Sat eve/Sun morning... like up to 4-6 inches with this front.  So he has been told to be at work 8 pm on Sat eve.   Crazy.... 65 today and possible 35 on Sunday ;  for highs.  

Tomorrow's farm has had to switch... so now they are scheduled for next Friday... That means now I am testing EVERY DAY next week.  Added to PT twice next  week.  And one on Sunday morning the 20th.... one farm is 2x here close... but it is one I really would rather not test.  Just get so dirty there and it takes so long....I guess I should look at the weather for the next week so I know what I am looking at for temps and all.  

I went and filled up the truck too since it has gone up at some of the stations.  I used my "rewards card" at Shell and saved 5 cents a gallon.  3.19 with the discount, some stations are up to 3.29.  Diesel is 4.14  

DS may have to go to NH for some of the estate stuff .... there are a few things that he needs to help my brother with... he thinks he is going next weekend as it is a long weekend for work and he will only take off one extra day... 1 day up, 2 days there, and 1 day home.  Had hoped to get the vet for the preg check on that Monday with him off work.  

So I am going to go to bed earlier the next few days,  so I can make sure I get enough sleep and get up for that morning farm on Thursday morning and then the other one on next Sunday.... get back into a little bit of the getting up early routine.  I really like not getting up until 6 or 7. And not having to go out early mornings that are 5 and 10 degrees.... Did all the extra early mornings for 40 years... ready to not do them anymore.  

Well, time to quit and get some sleep I guess.


----------



## Mike CHS

Gas here was $3.19 a couple of days ago but it is going to go much higher.  I had a severe lack of sleep for most of my working life but since I left that world I rarely get up in the morning before 6:00 and would stick with after 7:00 if it weren't for the sheep.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same here, 6-7 is a nice time.   I'm over the 4-5 stuff -- unless I choose to go to some "event", usually animal related -- then it's my choice and excitedly ok.  😁

I got gas Tue, $3.19.  Same station, Wed morning. $3.35!  We are being so screwed over!!

Unfortunately, options are few.


----------



## farmerjan

It's "early" Sat morning.  Woke up at 6, stayed in bed til 7.  Just ate a couple of fried eggs and looking out at the sky.  We have some partly cloudy and a little sun peeking through but going to continue to get cloudier.  I checked the 2 weather stations... 50 mile north and 50 miles south..... and now the regular weather forecast is saying we could get up to 4 inches of snow.  Starting after midnight and into the morning then exiting and much colder.  It was 46 as the low but might only hit 50 couple then drop and only mid 30's tomorrow.  Cold again Monday  then warming back up into the 50's for mid week and warmer for the end of the week.  I really would prefer the warmer temps for testing....Monday is set up meters, Tuesday they have their own, Wed/Thurs herd is set up meters and Friday is set up meters, Sun morning they have their own.   The Wed and Friday herds use all 24 meters....My butt will be dragging by the end of the week. 

So I am going to hang the last load in the house, underwear and such so easy to hang on hangers in the bathroom.  Not going to bother with taking it out and then bringing it back in for no more than it is.  Glad I got all the stuff in yesterday with it being blown all over the place.  They were dry and warm from the sun and smell like fresh air. 

I'm in the mood to tackle the cupboard I brought in the house a few weeks ago... going in to move some boxes around so I can put it against the one wall and decide if that is where I want it.  There are 2 possible places, but I am thinking that the one  wall would be better utilized by this cupboard and it is a little closer to the kitchen doorway.  Hope that I can get it upright by myself.  It is just awkward due to the size.  If not, maybe I can get DS to stop after he gets off work in the morning, after the night shift tonight with the snow (?), if he is coming this way to go to the barn in the morning.  

Got to do dishes and go out to the chickens.  They have been laying a little more, days are getting longer... and I am getting 2 brown and 1 white egg pretty much everyday.  Just put in 8 to hard boil for deviled eggs or egg salad.  I will carry another 2 gal bucket of water to them since it is unlikely it will freeze much with the temps only supposed to get in the low 30's... the greenhouse/shelter does get the morning sun and warms up quite a bit which is nice. This way I won't have to carry any water if it is snowy tomorrow. 

_ I can sure sympathize with the boxes @Baymule _ ... my DR looks like that since I moved in here and the kitchen has a pile against the one wall where I want the table to go.  But with having to seriously think about doing something with this sink and the counter tops/formica that is raising and trying to peel from the moisture underneath, I sorta hate to get anything else in the cabinets "done" .  I certainly don't want to put stuff in the bottom cabinets for them to tear the tops off.... why clean twice.???? 

Time to get off here and get somethings done for a bit.


----------



## Bruce

Gas here is $3.49-$3.59. Well at least it was when I last went out, that was Wednesday. Could be higher now.


----------



## farmerjan

Did the chickens, got the stuff moved away from where I want to put the cupboard.  Got to get the vacuum out and get the floor cleaned up and some stuff in the kitchen while it is out.  
Hung the clothes on the hangers in the bathroom with the clothespins.  
Brought the boxes in when I came in from the chickens,  so I can put the sample bottles in the trays for the next couple of farms.  
Dishes done.
Stomach is growling for some lunch.... and just realized it is almost 1 pm so no wonder.  Will go in and eat some of the tuna fish I had made in the container in the fridge.  

On a roll for doing stuff with the cupboard so hope I can slide it over then set it upright.  

Sun keeps trying to come out but mostly cloudy.  Not bad though, up to 55.  I need to get a few more meters out of the storage box to put on the truck for Monday so I don't have to be digging around for them in the cold.  Got the hoses for this farm in the tote to put on the truck Monday... it uses short hoses.  I left the longer hoses on the truck for the farm Wed since I won't be doing much else with the back of the truck in the meantime.  I will put whatever else I need on there on Wed.  Will need all those longer hoses on Friday too.  Want to be outside while it is nicer this afternoon.


----------



## Mike CHS

We got up to 70 yesterday and right now it is 36 and dropping.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like here Mike.  68 yesterday, 71 today...sunshine both days😁   41 at get up tomorrow. Rain by noon, low 30s and wintery mix by 6-7.  😲.   Couple days of chill and back to 70s.  Need summer and winter clothes at hand.  Of course, it is still winter!!!

Crazy weather.  Animals don't know whether to shed or grow more hair.


----------



## Mike CHS

Mini Horses said:


> Sounds like here Mike.  68 yesterday, 71 today...sunshine both days😁   41 at get up tomorrow. Rain by noon, low 30s and wintery mix by 6-7.  😲.   Couple days of chill and back to 70s.  Need summer and winter clothes at hand.  Of course, it is still winter!!!
> 
> Crazy weather.  Animals don't know whether to shed or grow more hair.



The sheep are already shedding and the fruit trees were already flowering.  In spite of all that, I'm starting my spring garden seeds in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mini Horses

If they're shedding, signals warmer is coming.   They're usually better than the weather people. Overall.  😁.  I know when mine start the fuzzies too early in Fall, they are to be trusted!  Get the long johns out -- no matter the reports.


----------



## farmerjan

We have a picture perfect Currier and Ives  postcard out there.....!!!!! It is about 35 and there is at least 4 inches of the white stuff... Not a bit of wind so everything has this LOVELY white snow on all the branches and the smallest twigs.  It really is pretty.  
It must have come down pretty fast to finally get it to stick.  Temp gauge said it got down to 32 so the ground was cold but not frozen.  I will go out to the chickens to let them out of the crate in a few minutes.  I already put away the dishes in the dish drainer and made some instant oatmeal to eat.  
Road looks to be pretty good.  Don't know if they ever plowed or just salted.  

The radar is showing us to still get snow until about noontime... we are in a pocket here and it isn't leaving anytime soon.  @Mini Horses will get some... something..... later but doubt it will amount to alot so that is good for her. 

Truck just went by with a plow so I guess they did/are plowing.  It will melt pretty fast if it stays above freezing, but if the sun doesn't come out there won't be alot of melting.  

So time to get dressed and get something done. I will enjoy the scenery too.


----------



## farmerjan

Just an update.  I went out to the chickens and the snow is still coming down.  Very fine but quite thick.  Have had another inch since earlier this morning.  The perfect snow ball, snowman making snow... wet and packs .  Threw a couple handfuls in for the chickens and they were loving picking at it.  I didn't get any eggs yesterday but already got 4 this morning... so there are at least 4 laying.  2 whites and 2 browns and they are from different birds. 

Did some dishes that were in a box, canning jars that were pretty dirty and some other stuff.  So one more box emptied.  Going in to work on the cupboard.  I did not get it all wiped out inside yesterday so going to do that. I didn't call DS so that was good since I was not ready for him.  Don't think I can get it upright by myself since it will fit close to the ceiling and there is limited room in there with all the boxes,  to tip it up. 

Clothes are dry in the bathroom, so will have a basket full now with all the socks.
Have to get the sample bottles in the racks.   Lots to do today... little bits here and there which is good.  I won't get too frustrated with any one thing and can quit and go to another thing if I want. 

Really enjoying watching the snow today.  It is 35 so not real cold and no wind so didn't feel all that bad when I went out.  It won't last but a couple days if the sun comes out like they said.


----------



## Mini Horses

I just started getting some light icy rain.   Guess it's my turn.  35 here now.

Since I wasn't sure when or what to expect, I fed a little early.  Topped all water, checked things out, loaded hay racks so everyone could munch out in morning if I didn't get out early.  Cooked a huge dinner, enough for a couple days.  Plus made a big pan of biscuits...breakfast goodies.  😊.  Fed DS and leftovers, too.

Glad you are enjoying your snow!   I still don't want any.  🤣


----------



## farmerjan

We wound up with probably 5-6 inches total.  It started to get colder by 3 and has dropped since. Down to 25 at 7 p.m..  Going to be colder than I thought tonight.  NO MELTING that's for sure.  Oh well....

Got the cupboard cleaned out; all that I can reach... need to get it upright so that I can get in the half where the doors are shut... it is on it's side so hard to hold them up to clean it but I got it all vacuumed out and ready to put upright.  As soon as I get that situated, I am going to move some stuff in the DR that is going in the "yard sale" pile of boxes. 

Going in to warm up some of the chinese food.  Got the stuff ready for tomorrow to go test.  All except the extra meters, I forgot to put them in the truck yesterday so will have to get them tomorrow.  Going to leave here by 1 to stop and pick up the other farmers 3-5 samples and his info and get milk.  If the forecast is right, it will stay just fine in the bucket for the afternoon.  We are not supposed to get up to 38 tomorrow... it will be getting colder as the afternoon advances anyway. 

I am tired this evening for some reason... haven't done "much" all day.  ankle has been really swelling again... seems the more water I drink, that PT wants me to drink to keep my system "circulating" the more that the ankle swells.  Also, they think that I may be depleting my magnesium and potassium with drinking more and more trips to the bathroom...so rather than just using the foam on the right knee muscles and all, I am starting supplements.  Maybe that will help.  Can't hurt at this point.  I probably ought to go in and have a complete blood panel of vit and min levels done up.  I am sure not losing any weight either.....It is aggravating. 

Maybe I ought to say THW IT and start drinking?????. 

Going to be a b#@$h of a week with all the farms to test. 

Hope the "TEXAS " crowd has a good visit/work out.....


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like you are retaining fluid in the bad ankle.  Can you find one of those copper infused ankle braces or stockings?  Might help with the swelling.  Or just go out and wade in the snow!   You know, "icing" the ankle!  LOL

You are still recuperating from the surgery so losing weight probably won't happen too fast.  Also, it is too cold to do much outside - gardening, etc. - you will see more weight loss in the summer when you can do more in your garden.


----------



## Mini Horses

I think we lose more easily in summer with longer hours to do things, heat to sweat, and we eat less and lighter.   🤷

Weather....I got only a little, light icy rain drops. 🎉.   Lucky.  The systems moved around me and very light wintery stuff north, like eastern shore.  THANKS!!!   It's a heavy work week and I sure didn't need ice or snow.    Warm and rain Thu & Fri.  It's a chilly 26 this morning tho.   Brrrrr


----------



## Baymule

Saturday it snowed on son and me from Commerce (1 1/2 hours north of Lindale) to Elkhart, where it started turning to rain slush. Yesterday it was sunny, cold, but sunny. Today it's sunny, 36F with a high of 70F. Perfect packing day! LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Not going to be perfect anything here this morning except perfect FROSTBITE.... It got down to 16 last night.  I was thinking maybe high 20's.  UGH....
Needless to say, none of the snow went anywhere last night.  
It is part sun out there, clouds and blue sky inbetween.  But it is still COLD.  Going to have to go out and scrape off the truck and get the extra meters put in there and the tote with the short hoses for this afternoon's farm. Might have to run by the car wash and "wash off" all the snow on the meters that are in there, just so  I can deal with them once I get to the farm.  

Have to take some hot water out to the chickens to thaw the water too.  Luckily the sun hits the greenhouse/shelter, so they will warm up inside some.  

Got the sample bottles ready to take out the door and put in the truck.  Oh, I really am not ready to go out in the cold after last weeks temps in the 60's....
Going to have to get serious about a new computer.  The screen on this one will go through fading in and out and I am afraid it is going to just up and quit.   Anyone have any suggestions?  I hate dealing with these electronic devices. 

Had the farm 125 miles away call me to test.  I thought maybe the cows were gone by now but he is still milking.  Had to put him off to next week as I have every day scheduled this week.  Of course he wants Tuesday,  the only day I have PT in the pool....  .   Well, I just called him back and he said no problem we are going to do it Monday unless his wife has a dr appt or something.  Thank goodness.  I hate cancelling PT.  

So, I am going to eat some "breakfast" and head out the door to get the truck cleaned off and the stuff in the back.  Maybe it will "thaw out" a little before I have to leave around 12:30.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night.  8:30 or so.  It actually warmed up to a "balmy" 38 on the recording thermometer... but it was just a plain old COLD day out there.  Even the farmer and her daughter said it was just cold out there today.  

Got the truck cleaned off so it could melt a little and all the stuff loaded.  Went and picked up the 3 samples at the farm and got my milk.  Sure didn't hurt it to sit in the back of the truck this afternoon;  it stayed plenty cold.  
I waited til I got to the farm and then used hot water in the hose inside the milk house to melt all the snow off the meters.  Got set up and testing went fine.  

It is already down to 20 here.  Samples are in the house and I will get them packed this evening so I can drop them off tomorrow on my way to PT.  Will take everything I need for testing in the afternoon.   I will go from PT,  through town, and stop and do a little "computer shopping/comparing" on my way to the herd.  I will get out about 1:30 and have to be at the farm around 4... no set up, and they start milking 4:15-4:30.  So, I will have at least 1-1 1/2 hours to do some looking/comparing. 

Been cold all afternoon so just ate a bowl of soup.  Finally warmed me up.  I will get a good hot shower later.  

Need to check on the status of the new front tires for the truck and while down there check on the status of the car's transmission.  Guess I will do that Wed since I have to go just down the road from there to drop off the meters for the 2x herd I will do Wed eve/Thurs morning.   Trying to save trips.  

Heard on the radio that if this supposed "invasion" into the Ukraine happens, our gas prices will go up more, again.  I saw gas mostly for 3.29 this evening on the way home, but 3.35 at 2 stations. I will be down by the Shell station on Wed also, so will refill .  Friday's herd is well over an hour away so will use more gas then, and Sunday's, is over an hour south, and Monday's is over 2 hours north again.  Sunday I will stop on the way home and go to the Goodwill down there... I try to go in whenever I am down that way (usually every other month to test).   The gas is usually cheaper down that way too,  so I will try to make sure I have less than a 1/2 tank when I go that way.   Going to be a couple of fill ups this week.  .


----------



## Baymule

All these trips I’m making is killing my $$$$. I got diesel for $3.34 last fill up, saw price and turned around and went back. I’ve seen it as high as $3.99 looks like price gouging to me. There can be as much as a 60 cent spread in the same small town. Most places it’s $3.59 a gallon. It costs me $80 to fill up my truck. Pulling a trailer, I get 14 MPG, no trailer, driving slow and not putting my foot in it, I can get up to 20 MPG. Am I angry? You bet’cher boots I am. I’d better stop here or I’ll get a note from support. 

I’ll be car shopping when I get moved and settled in. My old car had electrical problems and I didn’t trust it anymore. It got 22 MPG. I’ll be 30 miles to town, so I’m gonna be looking hard at a Toyota hybrid. Hope I can even find one. All these stupid shortages are a bunch of stupid crap. Yeah, still pissed off.


----------



## farmerjan

I hear you @Baymule .  Can you imagine what we are spending on the diesel trucks with the "bale beds" hauling hay to the places... even the ones close by?  Most of the farm "work trucks" get in the 12-15 mpg range on a good day.  We get about 11-12 pulling the trailer with cattle.  I put over $40 in my ranger pickup the other day.  23-25 mpg average.  
When DS goes to the dr in Blacksburg, he takes cans on the back of the truck because he usually can find diesel there for $.10 to .30 gallon less than here.  Even filling 2-5 cans saves 1.00-5.00 per can. 
Our local Southern States station has non-ethanol gas.  The diesel is also 50 cetane.  We get 1-3 mpg more on that.  When you get diesel look for the cetane rating.  40 is average... if you get 50 it will run better, burn cleaner, and is better for the engine.  We always fill up there if we go to town and come back.  It is usually pretty  close  in cost, to what any other diesel is costing and the trucks run better on it.  The thing is we do not go out of our way to get it so sometimes we don't go to town (north) that often.  And when we do, most all the trucks have 2 tanks so it is in the $100-140 price tag to fill up now.  

The shortages are going to continue to get worse.  There has been a course set in this country that will take years to reverse...if we are lucky enough to do it. 

COLD again this morning.  Weather station said we would get down in the low 20's ??? WRONG.... it was 15 this morning so colder than yesterday.  Sun is out and it is supposed to go up into the 40's.... Still going to take some time to warm up.  Then 60's on Thursday with anywhere from 1/2 to 2 inches of RAIN ???? That is going to make a mess...

So I am going in to get my clothes ready to take with me when I go to PT since today is in the pool.  I  take a shower there after to wash off the chlorine water and then get dressed for whatever errands I am going to do.  Wear my swim trunks and all to go there so I don't have to change twice.  Got to put the racks of sample bottles in the truck and the packed samples to drop off at the place for UPS pickup later.  No set up at this farm so hope that most all the snow will melt off the back of the truck and then I can load the rest of the meters tomorrow for drop off to set up at the herd just south of here.  Have to take off the tote of the short hoses and load the rest of the longer hoses for that herd.  And change back all the brackets that I had for yesterday... they can be repositioned for the different herds to accommodate  where the farms installed the hanger brackets on the pipelines.... it will be a PITA this week.... because the herd I did yesterday needed them halfway on the back of the meter; farm tomorrow needs them at the top of the meter... and sadly the farm Friday needs them halfway on the back of the meter.  That is why it would have worked out nice if I had been able to do that herd last Sat then the one yesterday... wouldn't have had to change them all inbetween.... and the farm tomorrow uses all 24 and the one Friday also uses all 24...
Just another of the little things that you deal with.  It is not hard but takes extra time... 15 minutes here, half an hour there adds up.  OH WELL, been doing it for over 30 years.....

I splurged a little bit the other day.  Ordered a couple of African violets from a place in NY.... they will get shipped next week. Special shipping that costs too, but I don't want to wait for spring when I will be busy with cows/calves and then hay making.   These are small plants that will grow bigger... starter plants I guess you can say.  They will ship better if small and I get that.  Shouldn't have, they are not cheap... but there are so many pretty colors and around here you can only find mostly just single colors, not the varigated or ruffled ones.  Guess that was my Valentine's present to me.  The plants I have acquired here, mostly discounts from Lowes and Walmarts, when they have finished blooming, and some look ragged/overwatered and such,  and they sell them for $1 and $2 instead of the $4.98 and up prices.... are mostly all starting to look really nice.  Lost 2, one was the pretty white with green edging that really bothered me... but a couple of other plants have really come along that I thought might not make it.  My mom had african violets and I always liked them.  Just makes me smile a little when they do come into bloom.  Not many places get them in and they are usually some plain ones.... they come in with all pretty blooms and then the flowers fade and they plants get overwatered and they get pretty sorry looking.  It is my little splurge.  I have so many of the spider plant babies from the plant that was rescued from my parents place in CT before they moved to NH... planted a bunch in cheap hanging planters from the dollar store last year.  They sell for like 10.99 to 15.99 even in Walmart... Hoping to maybe sell a few at the yard sale this spring... got a bunch of baby plants hanging off the big plant to get potted.  Might sell a few of these rescued african violets if I can get them blooming...if I have duplicate colors and such.  Don't want to be a nursery or greenhouse or anything, but maybe help make them a "net zero" cost thing so I can get a few new/different ones on occasion.  I am a closet african violet lover  .

Well, time to get things together and get going so I can be at PT at noon.  Ate some scrambled eggs earlier... Put some more dishes in to soak from out of another box.... storage bowls and such... will try to get them scrubbed up this evening.  Still need to catch DS to get that other cupboard upright.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> The shortages are going to continue to get worse.


 Yeah, for everything!  Prices aren't coming down again either!

Some things we can "get around" by our garden, canning, cooking, butchering etc.  But gasoline?   No.  I can't get into making it or a substitute.  

I'm going to retag, add to insurance and all on this car I do not like...but is paid for and gets 25-27 a gal, and drive it again.  Truck gets only 18-20.   I will casually keeps eyes open for another, smaller, not new, car of some type.  Then sell this car.  It's a 4dr sedan, '03 and just turned 100k.  Stable, dependable....just not my type.  Was mom's.  I stopped using almost 2 yrs ago...save $ on as I wasn't using...but have started it, driven couple miles on my road, etc.  Now.....will use again.  Will save $,  by just driving to work.   That's my goal for March.

Hey, when's the chicken swap/yard sale thing in Richmond??


----------



## farmerjan

Got home from testing a little bit ago.  It went good, this farm always does.  Makes me "like" testing again.....

Temp on the recording thermometer went up to 43.... but it just "felt" warmer today.  I mean that is only 5 degrees warmer than yesterday, but the air didn't have that cold "bite" to it.  There was some melting of the snow, but not a huge amount.  Think that it will "evaporate" quite a bit more tomorrow with it warming more and the sun out again.  It is already down to 30 so no melting tonight.  My yard is still completely white.  

I got done PT and made a few stops.  There weren't any people at Walmart when I stopped to look at the computers.  Staples had several people in there looking and asking questions so I didn't hang around.  I went to Goodwill,  stopped at Home Depot and the Lowes there,   right near HD because it is one town "over" and I don't get there as often.  Looked at the counter tops..... I also stopped at Dollar General... the hanging pots I bought last year for 1.50 (maybe $2 ?) are now $3.... and I really would like to get something smaller than 10 inch hanging pots.  I did price some of the stuff that is coming in to the garden centers... even house plants they are getting in... and the smaller 8" hanging pots of spider plants are $14.99 at Walmart.... There were several 6" nice little hanging pots and they were 9.99 and 10.99... not spider plants but other stuff... I would love to find some 6" ones to pot up some of the spider plants.... maybe I will go online and see if they are available from some supplier.... 
At the one Lowes that I don't get to often, they had some african violets that didn't look too bad but the flowers were all dead and because of less than optimal conditions, no new flower stems.  They were on the "clearance rolling rack" so I asked how much they were.  The girl said they were $2 but if I wanted she would let me have them for $1 each; to get them out of there.    So I wound up with the 10  that were there.  Like I needed them... but hey, that's like buying 2 and getting 8 for free.  Also bought a smallish Aloe plant... it was 5.98 marked down to $2... I have one but it has never put out any "babies" so figured a second one would not hurt.  It looks in real good shape.  They have some "newer ones" that just came in, bigger ;  and they want 8.99 and 12.99 for them.  Crazy. 

So I got to the farm, started milking about 4:20....tested,  and left there after 7.  Got home and ate the last of the tuna fish and some cottage cheese that needed to be emptied.  NOT wasting it.  Samples are in the house to pack , and the plants are sitting here..  Got to get them out of the plastic that is around them,  and clean up the dead leaves and flowers and water and assess them.  Then figure out where I am going to put them  .  I must be craving "gardening".... that's a good sign I guess.... means I am wanting to get back into the garden and since I am not "hurting" like I was, then I should be able to get back to doing it.  Might be the best thing for these knees,  and the activity to help lose some weight too.  

My tires,  for the front of the truck, came in that were ordered at the farm bureau co-op so maybe will get them on tomorrow after I take the meters down to the farm.  Plus stop at the garage and see what the car transmission status is.  I really want the car back... and get the engine done in the outback too.  I could sell it and get a decent price for it right now.   Then I have to go test that farm @ 3pm and it will be 7-8 pm before I get out and then have to be back there by 5 a.m. for the second milking, Thurs morning.  

DS said he moved some cows out of the barn into the field out front;  mostly ones we took the heifer calves off and sold.  He also said he is not going north this weekend because they are calling for snow and so brother will be tied up at his place in NY up near Lake Ontario with plowing.  I am thinking he might see if they can get the cows moved from the other pasture if it doesn't get too terribly muddy from the rain.  The forecast has lowered tha amount to 1/2 to maybe an inch now from the up to 2 inches they were calling for.  It will still be muddy with all the snow melting...maybe not quite so bad.  

Going to work on packing the samples so they are ready to go out tomorrow.  I have to load the rest of the meters and hoses, in the morning,  and change the brackets on these so I can drop them all off at the farm. Guess I will have to get up and get going....

@Mini Horses ; The Poultry swap is the first Sat in May.....providing this new strain of the avian flu does not get any worse.... or spreads.... and they shut down the whole state.  There have been some wild waterfowl that were tested and came up positive with this;  and how they found it in this mixed flock of "backyard" poultry that had chickens, turkeys, ducks and geese and some quail... in Fauquier County , and supposedly this is causing all the "commercial poultry producers " to raise he// about it... I am trying to find out as much as I can about it.... Was hoping that I would get the car back and we could get together long before that... got the chickens and meat in the freezer, and stuff we talked about....since I didn't get with you before the holidays due to the knees.... Just playing it by ear for the next few weeks.  

Time to get off and get some stuff done...


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow.  No news about that flu outbreak here.  We have a few growers around, especially Eastern Shore, so sure it will be a concern.   Yep, we can get together sometime.  I'm still eating and looking at boxes of "bottles and bandages". 🤣🤣🤣🤫🤭    Whenever.   I mean, cattle still growing!  🤫

IF I slack my assigned stores more, those pigs are still calling me.  I just don't like the ground mess they make.  But the pork is so much better.  I'd go with the AGHs again.  Smaller but really tasty meat.   It's hard to deal with the rooting since I'm a "pasture" person and you know how hogs are with that.  🙄🤷. Toss up.  Meat or grass.  🤣. I can have a sacrifice area....did before....disc it back out.

Right now, I'm worrying more about my garden area and a couple pasture areas I want to rework by using to grow some feed/crop things this summer.  Then retill and seed this fall.  It's still under consideration but, thinking colored corn and pumpkins.   Sell for decorations and use for feed.   Might use one area for the pigs who WILL eat the roots for me!   😂 Nice to have fewer animals and some extra areas to consider for reuse.👍

You know it's all about what will work to retire....and make a little $ from home.  Meat goats still working, just need weather to settle to drive to look and buy.   Other options under consideration as you can see.   It so hard to decide!  Scary to jump the wrong way.  🤔


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Scary to jump the wrong way. 🤔


Yep that.

Just fine when we are talking a packet of seeds....

But animals...  more money.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> so I’m gonna be looking hard at a Toyota hybrid. Hope I can even find one. All these stupid shortages are a bunch of stupid crap.


Yeah now is NOT the time to need a new or used vehicle. Prices ridiculous. I heard that since computer chips are in short supply the auto manufacturers are making mostly "luxury" models since they make a lot more money on those and when people have no choice, they will buy.


----------



## farmerjan

Talking about the computer chips and vehicles @Bruce , I heard on the radio today on the way to PT that even as the supply of computer chips loosens up, that so many vehicles are already pre-ordered and paid for so the "short supply" is going to last at least this year;  the chips coming are already "spoken for". 

Been a busy 2 days.  Checked on the car this morning and they had a transmission in and it is worse than mine was.  Wayne said they were going to get another one since it is guaranteed... so waiting.....again.

So, I did change all the brackets, took the meters to the farm Wed.  They were backed up at the co-op so couldn't get the tires on the truck.   Went back and we tested and I got out about 7:30 and came home.  I got up this morning at 4,  and went back to the farm and we started milking about 5:15 and got done around 9.  I swung by the co-op just to see and there were 5 cars in line waiting so just came on home.  I had gotten splattered real bad and had to take a shower and wash my hair before I went to PT today.  I could not go in there smelling like the manure pit... with all sorts of brown splatters in my hair and all. 

Came home from PT and stopped but they had more vehicles in line so just came to the house.  Worked on the computer and got all the stuff done without any big "disasters"... or missing cows or anything.  Did what I had to do and then went down to the farm to get the meters and hoses.  Of course, they don't run the water hose on my stuff after they get done washing up so there is alot of manure splatters on them.  I get so aggravated.  But, I wanted to get them before they put them out under the shed roof where they will put them, because the cats walk all over them there.  Plus, I wanted to have them on the truck so I didn't have to rush tomorrow morning.  I have to leave here by about 11 or so to go to the farm where I am testing tomorrow. 
I did get all the brackets changed so that they will be ready to set up tomorrow.  Didn't want to do that in the rain and they had to get changed;  so better being a little ahead of things.  
I will see about the tires tomorrow morning.  If I could I would take the truck down and leave it tonight, so they could get on it early tomorrow, but then I have no way to get down there to pick it up.  I could have asked DS to bring me home this evening, but he has to work tomorrow and can't take me down there.  Plus GF lives 20 minutes south so not really convenient for her to do it and I would rather not ask. 
I did find out that she has had a couple of treatments... nice of someone to tell me... I asked twice and nothing was being done so far, so I quit asking. 

So, I came home from the getting the meters and have the samples ready to pack.  They aren't going to get done in time to send out this afternoon.  Normally have to have them there before 5 and it is too late to get them done.  I will drop them off tomorrow when I leave to go test the other farm. 

Got the violets all out of the plastic stuff and dead flowers and leaves off.  There is one plant that I am thinking I will lose.... it looks like the crown/center part of the plant may have gotten too much water and has gotten crown rot .... basically it just rots/gets mushy around the center.  There are a bunch of leaves that still look decent,  so might take a few and try to start some new baby plants.  Might not be worth the effort.  I will give it a few days to see.  I did not water it or 2 others that were wet.... the rest were getting too dry so they got a good "clean up " of old flowers and all....and then got a good watering.  Will see how they react in a few days. 

It warmed up yesterday.  Partly sunny.  The ground was white in the morning... snow was completely gone last night.  It is brown and soggy out there this evening.
It has been warm comparatively.  47 this morning, hit 60 even with mostly cloudy skies.  The wind started and it has been very breezy, some gusty winds.  The rain is supposed to come in this evening.... about 9pm through 4 a.m. and then exit with cooler weather behind it.  But it is supposed to be even windier tonight...

I let the chickens out today and they are having fun scratching everything up everywhere.  I need to go out and get them "buttoned up " before it gets wet and with this wind blowing.  I want to come in the house and be done for the night.

Did wash up a few more things out of a box and FINALLY found one of my cast iron fry pans.... there are a couple more somewhere... but I am finally finding a few things....

So, I am going to finish packing the samples to go out,  and get the trays of bottles ready for tomorrow's herd.  I just ate a ravioli mixture,  I picked up to try.  Frozen with a butter pesto sauce and some vegs.... it was okay but not as good as I thought it would be.  But for 2.99 at the discount Sharp Shopper I figured why not.  Might have been better if I had some chicken or something to cut up and make it a more substantial meal.  Still, not bad.

Getting darker so time to go out to the chickens.


----------



## Mini Horses

You have some "prep" considerations for that testing job...plus setting appointments.  My jobs require checking the computer portal and moving jobs to dates I want.  The stores just see me walk in.  😁.  I do talk with mgrs and they potentially know when I'll be there.  We work around truck deliveries with some resets.   Plus their computers show what work we will be doing for them, with time frame to do.    But different from working with owner operations.  I feel no guilt if I change a job date for personal time.  🤣

Got the car moved to "check over" position in yard.  It's a start.  Needs a huge wash job.  Will look at everything for a new state inspection.   Then order tags.   Insurance is only a phone call away.    Rain and winds this morning, temps dropping.  It's on hold today.

I need to butcher some roos....soon🤔. Not a happy job.  Wish there was a place to have it done.  I'd gladly pay.  🤣🤣.  They are penned and I have some happy hens!  I swear, they are taunting them, then walk proudly away!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I heard on the radio today on the way to PT that even as the supply of computer chips loosens up, that so many vehicles are already pre-ordered and paid for so the "short supply" is going to last at least this year; the chips coming are already "spoken for".


I hadn't thought about that but it certainly makes sense.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday night.  I got home about 1/2 hour ago and need to figure out something for some supper....
It was a good day overall.  I got up early and went down to the co-op .  There were 2 cars in line, left last night... but the guys put me in after the first one because the other one was just an inspection and they weren't going to pick it up until after noon.  So, they got the new tires on the front of the truck.   I felt better about that and going to the farm today... over an hour away... the farm Sunday morning is over an hour south and then the farm on Monday aft is 125 miles north.... Really glad that I didn't have to worry about the old tires. 
I had finished packing the samples and after the tires, came back by the house, took the old tires off the back as we will probably use them on the farm for weighting down a tarp over hay or something, loaded the sample shipment, got the bottles in the trays and left.  Dropped off the samples and headed to the farm.  Stopped and made a deposit at the bank... SURPRISE SURPRISE.... I got a check in the mail yesterday from the previous electric company from the other house with a rebate of about $85 for  their "triennial review" of usage for 2017-2020.... Hey, maybe not a million, but as I wasn't expecting it I will take a nice surprise like that any day......every little bit counts.....

Got to the farm and carried all the meters and hoses into the parlor and had all the meters up and most all the hoses attached to the meters by the time they got to the barn and all the "boys" helped me with,  was pulling the hoses off the pipeline and attaching to the meters and my hoses run to the pipeline... think of the meters as a diversion of the milk before it goes in the tank.  We milked and it went pretty good.  The daughter is a master at having all the paperwork done and done right.....I got all the milk weights entered in the computer and we were only "missing" one cow and she had just gone down 2 days before.... so everything in the computer was right and up to date.....put her in as an estimate until they determine if they can get her up... she calved and is having issues.
So then we talked a bit and then went back to the barn to get the meters off the lines after they ran through the wash system.  I left there about 6:45 and got home around 8 or so.  They gave me some sweet Lebanon baloney they made at the last butchering and some summer sausage... they are always giving me something.  Plus they want to test again the end of March before they get into spraying and then planting.  I will take them some chickens out of the freezer when I go back;  as that is one thing they don't raise.... Can't wait to try their baloney.

  My cows are doing pretty good. All 6 have since been dried off since I was there just before my knee replacements... 4 have come back in fresh.  2 bull calves he sold to a neighbor...one born dead..... and a pair of heifer twins... I will be bringing the heifer twins home to raise up.  I was so surprised and although they are 1/2 holstein... actually 3/4 holstein since the cow is 1/2 hol & 1/2 jersey... but he used a red holstein on her so the calves are both reddish brown... one has more white than the other.... I was very blessed to get a set of twin heifers. 
The cows are doing pretty good... of course I will know more after the samples process.  The other 2 were dried off recently, and will be calving in another month I think.  He had trouble getting the one jersey bred back but she is pregnant now,  that is all good.
So, I need to get some fencing here at the house so they (calves) can be raised right.  Being dairy they will be alot smaller than the 550 lb calves we pull off the beef cows at 8-10 months... these will be about 3+ months I guess when I get them.  I would like to get them next month if we go to the bred beef cow sale... it is only about 15-20 minutes north of that sale so much more convenient.... they are too big to bring home on the back of the truck,  in the large wire crate that I put baby calves in....that will give me a little time to get a lot done here... I think I will just do electric netting type fencing for them at this point.  They are in calf hutches, so a bigger space will be a treat and if they learn the electric early in life, then in the summer,  I can hopefully keep them contained in a couple strands and move them around for grazing.  Might put up some cattle panels for now and for a more "substantial" pen for them here at first. 
 I want to get the property fenced;  mentioned it to DS but he is so busy at the barn with wanting to get the bull lot fencing done and the NCRS (NRCS?) fencing project, I know he won't have the time.  He is talking about getting someone to at least drive the posts for his, so maybe I can get the ones done for me too... and then I can do it in stages if the posts are done....

So, samples are in the house to be packed before Monday.  Truck backed up to the carport to unload the meters and put in the storage box for now;  hoses to be sorted and put into groups by size so I can find them for the next farm.

Talked to GF and told her I had some lists for the 2 "pastures" there at the farm:  DS has been bugging me to know how many in each pasture...... one with the dry cows due to calve and the other with the cows that have calves there.  Told her that I know there are some missing off the lists  because DS moves things and then doesn't always tell me... she said, oh yeah, I know what you mean... so I told her she could just take the lists and then add whomever else in in each field... and then we can get together and get it straight... she likes to ride the 4 wheeler and go up and check them so this will be a help to try to get the numbers correct on who is where....

I am getting tired so going to head to bed here shortly.  Might go to the nurse cow field in the morning... the ground should be "hard" since it is already down to 26 and getting colder... just like they said.... and see if I can get the 3 calves in that need to be moved out of there.  DS is talking about getting the last pasture of cows/calves in that need to come to the barn to be preg checked and the calves weaned... he is talking about maybe selling some steers this next Friday if we can get them to the barn.   But there is rain in the forecast for Tuesday.. so we will have to see.  I want them to get sold sooner rather than later....

This whole Russia/Ukraine mess has caused the stock market to drop, and it will affect cattle prices too, so it would be better to get the steers gone..... need to look over the heifers we kept and make sure there aren't a few more that ought to be sold.  I would rather sell a few more and then buy a few more breds, or cow/calf pairs, for a couple hundred more and have calves to sell late this fall; instead of waiting for 2 years to have a calf to sell off our heifers....

It is very muddy with the snow melt and the rain we had last night.  Only about .25 to .35 inches of rain I think, but the snow melting has made it very wet on top of the ground.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh how wonderful, twin heifers!!  I wish you knew how to post a picture!!!!!!!!  😎   You don't get twins real often.  That's exciting.  Will you name these?  Fence time just moved up the list.  👍

Sounds like GF has a useful side.🤭. Use it.  Saves you some time anyway.

You use tags & numbers....of course only so many numbers out there to use.   So do you buy blank and write on, or colors/numbers, etc?  Many yrs ago my Boers had ear tags, then registry got smart and accepted tattoo, also microchips.  Hated tags as they ripped out with those hanging ears.   We used right ear for girl, left for boy...because "girls are always right!".  🤣 and we could quickly differential the sex.  Going thru some old boxes, found a few pkg of new tags a couple weeks ago. 🙄 Geesh.  Packrat time.  Never know when you'll need?


----------



## farmerjan

CHILLY COLD morning.  It got down to 20 last night.... BRRRR  🥶🥶...... Sun is out and going to warm up a little but the wind is quite "brisk"... calling for high of 45 or so by noon then windier and colder.  

Going to be short as DS needs me to go to town and pick up a few heifers he bought at the stockyards yesterday.  He said he went to see how prices were doing... and wasn't planning to buy anything but these were a decent price... and look weaned and he said they ought to go on silage and then can get sold with a few more that he is going to probably sell.  He also bid on a couple bull calves that he said he quit on and should have bought and brought home and banded and put out with the others to sell in a few weeks.

So he said that the feeling is prices were probably about near the top here and that we should probably think about selling these steers.  Gee,,,,,,, I guess mom doesn't know anything..... what have I said for the last 2 weeks, that they ought to be going PDQ......  but he had to go see for himself.  
So now the plans are to get the  ones out at the last pasture and take that load on Friday... sell right off the cows.  They ought to be pretty much weaned anyway, but if we bring them to the barn for only a week or 2 they will "go backwards" a bit as they readjust and lose a little weight.  If we "trailer wean" them, they will sell right off the cow and they won't lose weight on us... many calves are "trailer weaned and sold"  because so many people do not have the facilities to wean and hold and feed.  Then the weaned ones at the barn can go maybe next week....They have been there long enough that they are eating and gaining weight now and won't "go backwards".  I know that @Mike CHS  gets what I am saying as it is the same for the lambs...if you wean the lambs you have to give them a couple weeks to get over it and get readjusted to not having the momma's to run to,  and to start eating and gaining... even when they are on creep feeders, they still go back a little when first removed from the momma.  SO we either have to wean and hold these steers for another month, or just take them direct from pasture.  At this point it is best they just go.  Plus those cows need to be preg checked and the calves off anyway.  

So anyway, he called and asked if I could go to town to pick up these heifers he bought;  so he was going to plug in the heater on the truck, and I will go up in about an hour and it should be warmed up enough to start and I will head to town and get them.  I am going up to the nurse cow pasture later
 and see if I can get those 3 calves in up there too... they can get moved to the barn.  The 2 heifers I am going to probably keep... and the steer will go whenever a load goes.  He is pretty much weaned as the cow is pretty much dried up.  But he needs to be where he can be loaded and shipped too.   

So that is going to be my morning.  I got up earlier and made some eggs for breakfast... had a big brown one that I was sure was going to be a double yolker, but it was a single yolk with alot of white... 

Knees ache a little this morning, but not too bad.  Still alot of ouch on the right one... amazing how differently the 2 responded to the replacements.  The muscles and tendons on the outside of the knee are really touchy, get in a certain movement and I like to cringe.... just have to keep working them out....

Have the flat screen plugged into the computer so I can use it.  Screen attached to the laptop won't stay on.  Going to be a priority now to get another one I guess since I do have to take it to a few farms for testing.... 

So, I am going to go out to the chickens and take water and then head to the barn.  I need to stop at the feed bin and get some chicken feed for here, and then get some feed for the nurse cow pasture at the barn from that feed bin,  so I can see about getting the 3 in, in the next day or 2.  Maybe feed them in the pen for a day or 2... I am not sure they can go in through the creep gate anymore though.... and DS moved the 20 bred heifers there to calve this spring so it will be a PITA if they all want to come in the pen.  I will need several buckets of grain to use to get them in the pen then sort out the ones I don't need and feed them in the troughs outside the pen.   Have to see how things go later.  May take a day or 2 to get what I want where I want it.  

Calling for rain Tues eve through Thurs on top of everything.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe a light support on the right knee for a while?  Just to ease the tension while muscles get back up to norm -- whatever that was. 🙃


----------



## Mike CHS

The only lambs we actually wean on the farm now are those that we are keeping but all others are on their moms until the morning they go to the sale.  We used to separate the night before but we have done this so often now that we separate and go right to the trailer the morning of the sale.


----------



## farmerjan

Back from getting the heifers from the stockyard and they are unloaded at the barn. He can vaccinate them later, I left the stuff there in the fridge. 
Filled the truck up at SS where the cetane is 50...... 3.89 gallon... how does $115 sound???   

Took water out to the chickens and feed that I stopped and got out of the feed bin.  Let them out even though the wind is blowing.  Sun is out but only hit 44 and temps will be dropping again.  

Made a sandwich and ate and now will probably go in and see what else I can do in the kitchen.  Have to get the bottles ready for tomorrow's morning farm test; and I will probably pack the ones from last night so there aren't both farms to do tomorrow eve.  

Thinking about taking out a chicken to cook tomorrow so I have something to eat this week.  Also will take out some more beef.  Hamburger probably.  I have some "manwich" sauce in a can... might be good for a change.


----------



## farmerjan

Wellll... got up at 3:30 and left at 3:45 this morning.. it was 21 on the thermometer but the recording one said it dropped to 19 .... It is 1 p.m., now,  I got home a bit ago.  It is sunny and not so windy as yesterday so not as cold.  Up to 42 and might go a little higher.  But the sun is out nice and bright so that is a big mood lifter. 

Milk samples in the house to pack later.  Ate some eggs for "breakfast" (actually lunch).... and getting ready to go out and do something..... have all the hoses to take off the truck, but a farmer texted me to see if I could test this week, so will leave the long hoses on the truck for him.  And of course I have to change the brackets on the meters too....they need to be at the top of the meter for this upcoming farm...Only need 10 for him. 

I will go let the chickens out loose for the afternoon.  Take another bucket of water out and fill the waterer more.  It was about empty yesterday and I cleaned it out and put about 2 gal in it.  The greenhouse/shelter keeps it from freezing too much when the nights get cold because it gets warmer during the day and takes awhile to cool down in the night.  So if I carry another 2 gal bucket out there then they will be good for a couple days.  Since there is rain in the forecast Tuesday aft/eve and into Wed... I will get it filled up so that I won't have to take a bucket of water out in the rain....and the feeder filled and the bucket with extra feed in the shelter with the lid on for whenever I need it.  Why carry stuff out in the rain if I can get "prepared" a bit beforehand.  
Besides being cold temps, this farm has no heat in the barn and I have been cold all morning...cannot seem to get warmed up.  Hate when I am so chilled because of something like the barn not having any heat.  The cow's body heat helps, but this farm the doors are constantly opening and shutting;  the cows never get the parlor warmed up any. 

I am sure I will find lots to do today. Hopefully get a little warmed up so I can go outside and do the hoses off the truck and all that.  I need a nap though... I am yawning from getting up so early after only getting about 5 hours sleep....


----------



## farmerjan

Coming up to 8 pm and I am going to quit here in a few minutes.  I am just tired.... not enough sleep last night, with getting up so early to go to work.

Didn't get alot done outside as it was still quite cool. But the samples are all packed to go out on the truck to drop off tomorrow on my way.... and talked to DS and he wants me to call the vet tomorrow and see what the weeks' schedule is.  He and GF are going to try to get all the cattle moved from the last pasture tomorrow because now they are calling for rain pretty much Tues - Friday.... It will be next to impossible to get in that pasture to get the truck/trailer in and out, if it gets any muddier.  Of course the one trailer is not usable right now... he needs to fix something on the neck where the part drops down on to the ball in the bed of the truck.  Had to do it on the older trailer last year... although I don't think GF is capable of driving the truck and trailer.... but he is only going to have 1 to use and it is the shorter trailer... I have to go to work.  Had all the week to do it when we preg checked the other groups back 10 days ago.... 

Oh well.   But I have a heifer that we are pretty sure aborted and he said she still looks rough and he doesn't think she has cleaned so wants me to talk to the vet about her too.  She came into the barn to eat silage this afternoon and he said she isn't looking any better.  So we talked about cattle and all for a few minutes and then he said he needed to go because he was working on one of the trucks there.  There is always all sorts of maintenance to be done all the time... 

I did scrub out the cast iron fry pan and did a few other things so another box emptied.... 

Made a hamburger for dinner instead of the manwich stuff... I am not real hungry... just tired.  Have a headache and I know it is from being tired, too.  Emptied a few of the trash baskets in the house into a 50 lb feed bag, and will try to get any other garbage together to take to the dumpsters and some recycling stuff too.  So, I am going in to take a hot shower and see if I can't get last night's and tonight's sleep all caught up.  As soon as I talk to the vet and see what this week looks like I will get ahold of the farm that wants to test and set them up on a different day.  That gets me mostly caught up for the month.  One other has not called me back and the big 500 cow herd will get done the first week of March... they are supposed to be the last week of the month but it all got moved around with the replacements and I hope to get them back to where they should be either in March or April...


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Wellll... got up at 3:30 and left at 3:45 this morning.


That is a ridiculous time to get up ... unless you live in England but have your clock set to EST


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bruce ... Everyone should appreciate what a farmer has to do to get a glass of milk ready for you.   🤣.   With my goats, we don't start that early.   But. They DO WANT me to keep a schedule. 👍.  Gotta say, it can be unpleasant sometimes, when you're tired, it's cold, rain, snow...yep, still gotta do.

And still....farmers try to maintain the farm.😁


----------



## Bruce

Oh I DO appreciate it. But I ain't a gonna DO it! 

A few weeks ago I made an appointment for car service on the 18th of March. She suggested 8 AM. HAH, I don't go anywhere "off farm" for 8 AM, I'm retired. I get to have easy, non rushed, mornings


----------



## farmerjan

Yes it is a ridiculous time to get up... but remember, the farmer is not starting milking until 5:15 or so... they only live 3 "seconds"  from the barn... and starting after 5 is late compared to many that start milking between 4 and 5.... It is the travel that I have to deal with... and I had a couple that would start milking at 3 or 3:30.... so I was up at 2 a couple mornings a month.  That farm is over an hour away...
The farm I went and tested this afternoon.... I used to go up and stay overnight at the house because they started milking by 1:30 a.m.  Yeah, ridiculous.... but the farmer went back home and took a nap for an hour or so after eating..... then went back to the farm and did stuff.  Part of the starting hours were that they wanted to be done in the evening so they could take kids to after school activities... go watch ball games, all sorts of family oriented things in the evenings.  Since it used to take 4+ hours to milk... they started at times that would allow them to participate in family stuff.  This is the farm that is slowly selling out... he is down from 200 to about 45 ... and has some interest in some more.... Since it is 2+ hours away, I used to go up and stay overnight at the house, they were very nice about asking me to do so... they wanted to get the testing done in the mornings then;  I would go up, we would watch Jeopardy on TV... go to bed by 8:30... he would get up and make sure I was up when he left to go .1 mile to the barn... they would get the cows in and I would get there 15 minutes later and we would be milking by 1:30 a.m..... I would get everything finished on the computer and all by about 6:30-7 a.m.  then go down the road to another herd that milked 20-25 and test them at 7:30-8:00... stanchion type barn that took 2 hours since they had 10 headlocks and had to kick out the first bunch to bring in the next group to milk.... I would get home around noon or 1 p.m..... talk about a long day.  But then the small herd sold out so I only had the one big herd. 
When they sold over 1/2 the cows, we switched to afternoon test.  Which is great... but I leave here by 10:30 to go there... and with only 40+ cows, I am in the barn testing only about an hour and then do paperwork...(computer work) and then come home around 3 or so... and I lose the whole day as far as getting anything done here at home this time of year....
Always a trade off.  But they are trying to sell out... and it is only a matter of time.  It takes longer to travel there than it takes to milk now, but I get mileage... so, you go with the flow.  No set up or anything... easy herd to do.... sad to have over 50 years of a good registered Jersey herd to finally reach the end....

@Mini Horses is right.  The farmer still has to do his "regular" barn work, add on crop and field work and harvest work and whatever all else so he has to get the morning milking's done so he is not getting started at 11 to do other work.  And most do want to have some sort of a family life in the evenings with their kids....

It was a beautiful day out there... ahead of the forecasted rain.  Hated being inside basically all day (driving, testing, driving) ... it got up to 65 on my recording thermometer... GRRR


----------



## farmerjan

Got a call  today and the transmission is done in the car and he wanted to drive it some,  so that works out as I will go there sometime tomorrow.  
Also found an engine for the outback... said we can talk about that tomorrow too.... YAY....

DS was working on driving posts today when I went by the farm to leave a list of the cows at the last pasture... trying to get the posts in so they can get the fence done for the bull lot... bulls are just tearing apart the fence that is not good and making things worse.  Since he applied for the grant money for the fence now, he is starting this... been putting it off and they were just making a mess.... now at least it will qualify since it is in the proposal.... Got to get it done and get these guys where they should be.... got another one to come home with the cows from this last pasture.. and the bull needs to come out of the nurse cow pasture too....

 I need to talk to him to make sure they got them all moved or I will cancel the vet preg checks tomorrow.... 

Just talked to him... they are all moved;  at the barn in the one lot so they will get brought in the barn tomorrow and the vet will check them... 2:30 ... and that will be the end of going all over to feed... Just feeding here across the road,  and next to my house where we have them in "winter pastures".... and at the barn; in the different fields there....  That will be good.  Said one  SOB went under the corral panels and bent one of the bottom bars up... and another one went under when he was standing on them to keep him from shoving them up,  and him and the panels wound up out in the driveway at the farm... but he finally got the s.o.b.  in the trailer on the last load...
Plus to know who is preg and all.  Forgot to ask DS about the guy that is interested in buying steers direct off the farm....he was supposed to come look at them today too.   Let's hope.....

So, I am going to go.... get the samples packed and ready to go tomorrow... I have to mark the ones they want to have checked for the A2/A2 milk.... 
PT at 11:15 in the pool... I will be done and home by 1,  I hope ....Preg check @2:30.... Maybe DS will have good news about the guy wanting the steers...


----------



## farmerjan

Well.... rain and crummy but at least it is not too cold.  51 to 57 at the warmest point.  Showers then stop then another shower....off and on all day.
PT pool and I did work a little harder at it and was a little sore.  Unfortunately that was the good part of the day.  It went downhill from there.

I got to the barn and DS didn't get off work until after 1 so we got there about the same time.  We got the cows in and sorted the calves off to one side and the cows on the side where we run them into the small pen and up the alley into the chute.  Vet got there and we worked them up.  First cow open, okay.... next cow 6-7 months pregnant......next 5 cows all open.... out of 29 that we checked there were only 6 pregnant and all were in the 6-7 months time frame.  Obviously something happened to the bull... got injured or something and no one noticed any cows coming in heat in all the times they went out there to check them... 
This is a disaster as we are looking at at least 20,000 of LOST INCOME from these cows.  With the payments from buying the farm this past year,  this is going to be a real hardship.  So we moved the open cows that we are keeping...most of them... to a field and put 2 bulls in there with them.  They will be 6 months behind..... and  if they start getting bred now, will be calving starting in December. Definitely not what we wanted.  DS was mad,  then in tears with the vet constantly saying open, open, open....
There were a few in there that were old and it was not unexpected that they were open... but this was like getting blindsided.... 
So the calves were supposed to be weaned to be sold....they are in the barn lot and the cows are across the driveway with the bulls... we walked 2 bulls down the driveway from the bull lot, up into the field and then moved the cows over there....I am hoping that they will all come in heat and get bred in 30 days....
Vet said there didn't seem to be any problems with the cows.  The only other good thing is they are all fat and sassy.... so body condition should dictate they get bred back on their next heat cycle...

There will be 9 cull cows and the bull going to the stockyards tomorrow.  The only saving grace is that the cull cow market is higher now than it has been in years...and the cull bulls too.  

If the bull had had a problem, and then some of the cows were like 2-3-4 months it wouldn't have been good... but.....it would have meant that he maybe got bruised or hurt and then recovered.... he obviously is shooting blanks and no sense to even have him evaluated... He is a young bull that we have only gotten one or maybe 2 crops of calves out of.... so there's 3500 spent and we will probably get half that back in salvage - cull - price.   He also is fat as a pig too... there was so much grass up at this pasture late, and if only they had been brought back in Nov and checked and all we wouldn't be so far behind.... 

Well, it is done and over... we are going to try to salvage it as best as we can.  Maybe try to find some  more cows with calves to buy at not too high a price... I will have to go to the stockyards regularly and see if we can't pick up a few here and there even if they are not great cows, just to get some more calves to have to sell next year.... 

Also the crazy red cow of his, when we bought the 4 last month, calved and had a dead calf.  There is no working with her to put a calf on her so she is one that is also leaving tomorrow.... and the cow that has the growths/tumors that the vet said to sell at the preg check last week... My red cow he moved to the nurse cow field so that the calf can learn to come in through the creep gate and get more to eat.  He is hoping she will calm down up there a little with my being up there and working with them more... and that the calf will grow a little better.  It looks like she does not have much milk... so she might be a one calf deal.

So we moved a bunch of the cattle around, GF helped and then she went home when we were done and he was feeding.  She is having radiation treatments every day and DS said she is starting to feel it... tired and no energy and all.... She was a big help today though with working the gate since so many had to go "out" that were open.... 
Tomorrow I will meet DS at the barn when he gets off work, and we will get the cows in and the calves sorted off, and load the ones going to the sale.  There are too many for our one trailer, so he is going to borrow a friends since they have not been able to find the "column" for the neck of our other longer trailer....need a trailer that is longer than our shorter 20 ft one,  like the 24 ft one.. to fit 10 mature animals that are fat...... you are talking that they mostly all will average over 1000 to 1200 lbs and the bull will weigh close to 2,000 I think........12-15,000 lbs probably in the load.  
Keep your fingers crossed that the prices are still real good like they have been the last 2 weeks for the cull cows.  

So, I am home now, ate a hamburger again... going to go through and make some lists of where the cows got put and the 2 bulls that went in with this group....get things a little caught up.  
We will not be selling the other bull that we have had trouble keeping in, for now at least.   Kinda wish we hadn't sold the one last week,  now... at least most all his cows were bred... but it is done.  Going to have to hit a couple of bull sales this year I guess too.... we need another couple to give us some cushion in case something happens to another one. 

Vet said he had a couple farms this year that had some problems with a bull not being very fertile, but nothing like this one that just quit producing anything any good. 

I will have to go down to see about the car tomorrow as I just did not get there today.  It will keep another day. 
  DS said the guy is supposed to come look at the steers tomorrow... he wanted to come this afternoon and DS said no because we were going to be working cattle.... since they never showed up or called to say they weren't coming the other day, he was not going to do anything extra to accommodate them today, when we had things to do.  

Well, that's enough bad news today....


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow.  That's a bad hit!  You don't know fertility in a herd setting until.....and that's a big group.   Not as easy as the smaller animals.  Plus we "backyarders" are not generally in the farm size or dependance as you real farmers.  Sorry for the bad news.

We're getting that string of fronts here now.  Several days of "could" rain.  Well, spring grass loves it.

Good news, tranny in truck and possible engine for other.  Bad news, not free.  These are things that keep us at our jobs.  🤷🤷 The unknown.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few minutes as I am tired.  

Went down about the forester and paid for it, more than I thought but it is running.  Will pick it up in a day or 2 since everyone is so busy for the next day or 2... including me.  
Okayed the engine for the outback and they will be getting to it in the next couple weeks.  

The rain ended real early and the sun came out and it was a real NICE day.... up to 72 !!!! It was sooo nice out....


Met DS at the farm about 3... he had gotten in all but one of the cows that was being totally stupid... no, not the crazy red one either.  He was doing some feeding since it was nice and they are calling for rain tomorrow and turning colder so thought he could get some caught up today and then will be able to not try to go into some of the pastures in the rain and subsequent mud.  
Guy came to look at the steers and he was going to send a video of the calves to the boss and we will go from there.  Supposedly the boss was coming to look but he couldn't get out to the farm today.  So, we will see how it goes.  DS said he was planning to take a trailer load in on Friday so we needed to know something or there might be fewer if we shipped a load.  
Finally got the stupid cow in and we sorted off the calves in that side of the barn and loaded them.  Took 9 cows and the bull.  Cows didn't weigh as much as I thought, but they did pretty good.  I wound up bringing home the one of mine that I was not sure I wanted to sell because she was a smaller one and there was not much bidding on her and I did not want to give her away.  One more cow is not going to make or break me... she is in good flesh and will just go out with the bulls and if she breeds good... if not then she will put on a little more body condition since she will not have her calf on her either.  They cows all brought in the 60's... except one of his brought .78/lb... she was FAT... so she brought nearly 1,000..... that was nice.  Bull wasn't as heavy as I thought and brought about 1350.... so not a good return on him.... The only good thing is they are gone.  So we go forward from here.  He knows a guy with some cows to sell so we are going to go look at them.... 
When we came back to the farm, I helped him with more feeding and opened and shut gates with going into the couple of back fields... Have to go through one that has cows in it to get to the further back one and we don't want them to get mixed up so it was helpful that I could open the gates and he could drive through without trying to hurry up before someone got through into the wrong side of the gate where they didn't belong.... one field has the cows with the fall calves that are getting bred, the other has the fat dry cows that will be calving here soon.  
I sure gave my legs a workout, climbing up and down the steps into the big tractor.... they were like "quivering jelly" from the unaccustomed exercise..... But that is what they need... to be worked more like that to strengthen them.   It was like having a PT session... Time for me to go to bed.  PT tomorrow and then testing... and it is supposed to be chilly and wet and not a very nice day.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad we got that feeding done last night because it is rainy and COLD this morning.  Down to 33 @ 10 a.m. from a high of 48 at midnight.  Rain and cold all day with some pockets of freezing stuff... NOT GOOD.  
Chickens will be left inside the greenhouse/shelter today.  They have been laying good 3-5 eggs a day.  When I let them out they are all over the place so going to have to get fencing/netting to keep them out of the yard around all the flower beds.  They also seem to want to be on the front porch... I got spoiled with the meat birds that never went more than 50 ft from the shelter... 

Hoping that my new african violets come today or tomorrow... they were supposed to be shipped Monday, but that was a holiday so probably went out Tuesday... my Christmas/New year's/Valentine treat to myself....

Ate some scrambled eggs for breakfast, got the bottles in the tray for testing.. so the only thing that remains is to go out and do the brackets on the meters and get everything in the truck and go to PT then head for the farm and do a few errands on the way.  

Sold one of my 2 cows last night along with 8 of DS and the bull that went bad.  Brought my other cow back as she was a bit smaller and the bid wasn't good enough for me to ship her.  She will get another chance, and put some weight on in the process without her current calf pulling on her... 
DS knows a guy who has some bred cows to sell we are probably going to go look at to help replace and make up for all the ones that were not bred this time from this bull getting hurt......We will also go to the bred cow sale in 2 weeks and see what is there....I will also start going to the stockyards in Staunton, and watch what is there.
  We are going to have to come up with about 25 more steers in May for a friend in VT that needs more to animals to run on his place as he is killing at least 2 a month now to supply the fresh killed farm beef that he has gotten going.  They are just starting to tap their maple  "sugar bush".... they are  in the very northern part of VT... and they put in about 4,000 taps... plus their grass doesn't get growing good until May... The steers we have now are at the prime size for the market here right now,  and we will lose money if we keep them all until May with the input of feed and the lower cost for them to be sold at a higher weight.  So we will sell these as planned now,  either to this guy who looked at them or at the sale in the next week or 2;  and then see about buying some for him in 6 weeks or so.  This friend also wants some varied sizes from 800 down to 500 so he has some ready sooner for butcher since he is having trouble keeping up with the amount of beef that he is selling.  
Time for me to get out the door and get things in the truck and get going.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday night.  It has been a cold and miserable day.  32 - 34 all day and rain.  Pneumonia weather. 

I got the brackets changed and loaded the meters and went to PT.  They have decided that I needed another 5 weeks scheduled.... guess that is good but it is tiring some days to make the trips.  Although they have got them all pretty much scheduled for mornings now so I can go test most days afterwards if I need to....Re-evaluation for Medicare every 10 visits so that is either next week or the following week... then again the end of March....

Left there and stopped at the bank and put in the check from the one cow... it was so wet and miserable out that I didn't even want to make any other stops and it would have been time constrained since PT wasn't until 11:40 and I did not get out of there until nearly 1 with the scheduling and all.  Was at the farm at 2:15 to set up and we were milking by about 3:15... but it was still after 7 when the wash system got done and I pulled the meters and hoses all out of the parlor and I stopped at the bosses' house to get the jump drive to make a copy of the herd info for him.  Since the screen on my computer is not cooperating, I just told them that I did not bring it since the screen was blank... that I had plugged in the monitor from my desktop and could use it but that I was not going to cart all that stuff around.  I will do the computer work tomorrow and see about dropping the stuff back at the farm in the next few days, as I should be up that way fairly close.  Don't want to waste gas, but I just was not going to deal with this screen situation.  The boss is fairly computer savvy and he suggested I just go on Ebay and see if I can find a similar model since it is an older computer and buy one to get me by for the next year or so.... or however long I continue to test.  I had been thinking the same thing so it was good to hear someone else echo the same thoughts.

Got home around 9, ate a hamburger and a glass of chocolate milk, got on the computer and am going to bed in a bit.  Samples carried in the house so I can pack them in the morning as soon as I get the rest of the computer stuff done. 

Talked to DS and he said that they put iodine in his vein or something so they could do the MRI or whatever and that nothing bad showed up... they will be studying the results but nothing "jumped out" at them so that is good.  Said the Dr appt earlier, with the dr he likes... really worked on his neck and back, and that he felt better....
Guy called back and offered him 1.66 for the calves with a 3% shrink... which is weight they will lose from the farm to the scale to his place.... like 10 miles away.... and a .06 discount for anything over 550 lbs.... LIKE WTF does he think we are.... STUPID and just fell off the turnip truck???? DS said 1.80 and no shrink since we are less than .1 mile from the scales and 10 miles or so from his place....and if he wants a .06 discount for anything over 550, then we wanted a .04 bonus for anything under 475 which is his "minimum weight"...guy said he would not go over the 1.66... DS said no thank you.  I mean we got 1.50 for heifers at the other  farm that is about 10 miles in the other direction and he didn't want any shrink since it was close... AND.... that is only .15 less than what this guy is offering for the steers and the steers at the stockyard were 1.80-1.92 last week.  This owner said that the problems in the Russai-Ukraine situation is going to drive the prices down, for the future sales.... Possible, but the feeling is very unlikely since there is not alot of feeders around from all indications. 
So  , DS called the former owner of the stockyards and asked his opinion.  He told DS that he does not see it hurting the prices much... maybe for a week or so... and for DS to wait for 2 weeks and then take them to the sale.  There will be a few buyers there that will be looking for cattle then, and that he (former owner) will also help us all he can with getting better prices..... he has always like DS...  and DS also shows some respect for this man's MANY MANY years as the owner of the stockyards and as a beef farmer.... he still goes to the stockyards and buys a fair number of cattle there... and they show him quite a bit of respect and deference there also...
So DS asked if I was okay with that and I said it worked for me... so the plans are,  steers will get shipped March 11th.  DS will take out the ones that he wants to save for the friend up north... there are a few with a bad eye that the friend says doesn't matter to him... as long as they have one good eye to see to eat grass on pasture... anything that is oddball... and ship as uniform a bunch as we can on the 11th.  Hope to have at least 50 as we will get a discount on the commission price too. 
In the meantime, we will go through all the rest of the heifers and see how many others we want to sell, and then maybe buy a few bred cows or cow/calf pairs to get some more spring calves to replace the ones that are not pregnant.... while these heifers are higher, may as well cash in on them.  We will keep any that we really like, and maybe a couple that we want to continue on certain "family lines" ... but there are still some there that can go.  And in the meantime he will see if he can come up with some bull calves at a few of the sales to bring back and castrate and then have what he needs to go to the place in WVa for our friend the retired vet, and for the friend up in VT.....sometimes you have to be a cattle dealer.... going to have to pay for some of the huge increases in fertilizer costs, and fuel costs... it is going to be a tough year all around.... We'll see what the cattle markets do in the next few days....


----------



## farmerjan

Hit the post button...

It is still raining and still 33-32 degrees so COLD, and NASTY. 

I am going to put all the clothes in the wash since I will not be testing for 4-5 days.... and the weather is supposed to clear off although will be windy and chilly... so I can hang clothes and get them dry.  Always have plenty of jeans, sweatshirts etc at this time of year to wash.  Will stop at the P.O. tomorrow also, hope the plants are there.  I guess I will be going to the stockyards to sit and watch and maybe buy a few odd ones if the prices are right.  DS said we will need at least 50 for the WVa deal and for the friend up north... and he wants some that are bigger 6-8 weights....or a few heifers like he bought last week that were 1.25 and 1.10 that we will be able to add to what we have left of ours and make a bit on.  They got vaccinated as soon as he brought them home.... the WVa deal he does not like to pay over 1.60 and likes 550-650 weights... we cannot afford to sell ours for that if we can get 1,80 and up and some of ours will barely make the 550 weight.... we do better selling them at 500 +/- ..... A 500 lb steer @ 1.80 = $900.  a 575 lb steer @ 1.60 =$949.  We cannot afford to feed them another 4-6 weeks and not make any more money on them.... better to buy some bull calves along at 500 lbs @ 1.30 = $650.. and castrate and feed for 45 days @ 1.50 day which is only $70  more... so we should have say $725 in each steer and hopefully we will get 900 for ours... that is making 175 per head up front....
It gets to be a matter of buying right and selling right.  We would actually make over 6,000 just doing that, on 35 head.   Granted, there are no guarantees, and if we lose one or 2 that will cut into our profits... but we won't have another 35 all bought in one or 2 weeks so won't have as much feed in them all either...You have to look at it at all angles....

I realize this is more than 99.9% of you would ever get involved in... but it is an example of how a farmer has to play all angles and deals in order to make any money.  Any farmer that sells his calves as bulls is a fool, at this day and time;  because he is leaving $.20-.35 PER POUND "on the table" that he could have made if he had castrated them and made them steers. 
What is the old saying that if you watch your pennies the dollars will take care of themselves????? Another farmers' shortcomings of not castrating can turn into money for us.... you have to be careful of what you buy, and take good care of them at the farm so your death losses are small....
I mean look at my heifer... that i planned on keeping... she was worth  $750 and she dropped dead a week later after we shipped that group of heifers.... just a plain LOSS.... it is part of it.  But you do everything you can to minimize the losses....

It is nearly midnight.  Didn't realize it was that late.... going to get my butt into bed....


----------



## Mini Horses

It was cold and drizzly here all day.  Dirty trick after the nice weather last week!😳. A couple degree warmer than y'all but nothing to write home about.  An inside day.


----------



## farmerjan

Good Morning (?), if you can find this through the PEA SOUP FOG out there!!!! Really, it is like looking through a cloud out there.  Temps are 35 and it is soooo foggy.  It wasn't too bad earlier but then it settled in.  
No peepers here making any sounds yet....

Possible for a few more showers then warming some today.  Temps sure have been on a roller coaster ride the last several days.  Then more wind.  
I am going in to wash my hair as I was too tired last night.  4 days of no cowsh!t and iodine smell !!!!! Got to finish the computer work for the farm and pack the samples and print the reports.

Oh and I was redoing the math in an earlier post,  and it wasn't 100% right... but it was close and the point was that we can't keep and feed these steers that are worth $.20-.25 lb more at 500 lbs, (1.80-1.90); for another 6-8 weeks,   to put on 75 or 100 lbs and sell at 600 lbs for 1.60.

The weather is supposed to clear off, get sunny, get windier, and warm a bit but nights will still be cold.  Maybe more like a real "spring weather" pattern??  .


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve and I am in for the night.  The fog this morning did disappear and it actually turned out to be a nice day.  57 and sun.  We had some breeze but not too bad.  It did help to dry off some of the wet on top of the ground... not a lot but hopefully we will not be getting the next front coming through Sat night/Sun morn... it is supposed to stay south and head directly east... Looks like @Mini Horses will be in a direct line for it.  There is a chance of some scattered winter weather out of it in the southwestern part of Va and along the NC border as the temps will be colder coming out of the northwest when it "collides".  Won't hurt my feelings if we don't get a drop or flake from it.  Sunday is going to be chillier, then moderating into next week and up into the 50's and 60's.  Nights will still be down in the 20's and 30's and that is normal so just fine. 

Got my violets today!!! 
       They were well wrapped, and all look pretty nice.  Big healthy leaves for little pots of plants.  No blooms of course, but I am hoping that I will be able to keep them growing good .  
They were not cheap, but they were in very good condition and every pot is well marked... I am looking forward to them growing out more and the flowers yet to come. 

On the rescued ones  from a week or two ago... I did lose the one plant that I thought I would.  It was just completely mushy down along the base and the leaves just came off.  Not able to salvage any of the leaves to try to root and get new babies.  
BUT, I see a new baby coming on a leaf I had stuck into some soil back a little bit ago.... so I guess I haven't lost my touch from way back when I learned from my mom.  She would have loved to see them.  The rest of the rescued ones are doing pretty good.  The leaves are all getting better color, I am not over watering them like so many times they are... and I actually have some new flower stalks coming up in a couple of the first ones I got on sale.   So that is a big plus. 

I just have one problem... not enough space now.... but then that is called  "plant math";  I think it is related to sheep math and goat math.....  

I did go down and get the car, traded the truck and left it there so I could drive it a bit.  Seems to be running real good and transmission was working smooth.  Then DS called and said he was going to drop off the silage cart at the field next to me so he could bring me down to pick up the car... and I said I had traded the car for the truck but that would be great... so I got home and he had just gotten here, and we went down and he dropped me and I got the truck home too.... 

I did not go to town or the stockyards, but I did text my farmer and he will have milk for me tomorrow so I will make an "extended circle and drop off the reports to the one farm where I didn't take the computer, stop in town for a couple of errands,  pick up my milk on the way home.  Then I should be able to stay put for the next 2-3 days until Tues????
Tenatively going to the 500+ cow herd on Thursday morning.  I have to call them to confirm but DS said he could do it then.  

Gas went up here since yesterday, 5 cents... most places are 3.39 and some 3.45.....Diesel went up 10 cents since Russia invaded Ukraine yesterday.  NOT looking very good.  

I got 3 gallons of white vinegar while I was out and a couple of little things.  Will be looking tomorrow for a few other things... and see about the canning lids.... I am going to pick up some seeds and such at the co-op as soon as they get them in so that I have them.  I have several bags of seeds from last year and some other old seeds.  Going to see about trying to get some started in a flat or 2 and then I won't waste a whole row if only a few come up.  But a few will still be okay if I can transplant them.  
 Would you believe that we can't get the "backs" for the eartags we use????Allflex is the company that we have used the eartags for years... the co-op said that they have not been able to get any for several months and that it looks like June at the earliest.... 
Going to look for them in my travels here and there,  try to find some even if the colors don't match. 
 Ordered some vaccine and stuff during the "booking" they do... saving $9 a bottle on the Triangle 10 we use so ordered 5 bottles. There is a shortage of some drugs in this country, both animal and human... cannot get a tube of Tomorrow... which is an intramammary infusion to use when you dry cows off, up in their teat... but we use it for pinkeye to squirt a little in the calves eyes if they get it.  Can get "Today" which is for current lactating animals.  Not quite as long lasting, but I got a box of 12 tubes to have on hand.  We might use 2-3 a year.....
Can't get the darts for use in the dart gun if we have to "shoot" a cow or calf out to pasture for a pinkeye treatment... Going to have to keep looking everytime I am near a farm supply store.... It is really not looking good.  I am going to stock up on LA200 and 300 while there is still some to be had.  
Going to check several places around and see if I can find some of these things, whenever I am near a farm supply store.

Other than that I am just piddling along today.  Although it is supposed to be partly cloudy tomorrow and then sunnier on Sunday, I am going to do some laundry and get it hung out in the next few days.  Getting antsy to get a few more things sorted and boxes done.  DS said he will be around tomorrow afternoon, so I will try to get him to stop on the way home and help me with the cupboard. They are going to be working on some fence again tomorrow.  Then I can get some of these things put away and the kitchen cleaned up a bit. 

If the economy goes downhill from this mess in the Ukraine, I am thinking it will be good that I haven't spent a fortune on the kitchen right now.  Letting things ride for a few weeks right now;  No more unnecessary  things.  Get the other car done and then maybe get it sold... that will help with the cash flow.  With the price of fertilizer and all, we are going to have to get more creative....and it may be in our best interests to put in the corn for the feed value next year.  We'll see.   

Well, I am going to quit for the night.


----------



## Baymule

I got caught up on your journal. That is too bad about the bull and open cows. That is a loss that neither of you saw coming, a real sock in the gut. Maybe y'all can make it up with the bred cow sale. 

It sounds like there is a shortage in your area of animal meds. I hope that is not country wide. And of course, if they are in stock, the price has jumped up. I hope you can find what you need.


----------



## farmerjan

So sorry @Baymule ... about Miranda.  I get it, I had to put down my oldest "foundation cow" several years ago when she got down.... one of the hardest shots I ever made.  But, if I could have gotten her up, and she survived, it would have been hard on her ... different than yours... but you understand.  

It is going to be cloudy all day from the looks of the radar.  Some slight chance of the front that is going through but it should stay south.  It is going directly east so @Mini Horses will get it this time.  We could use a few dry out days.  Tomorrow more sun but very windy... have a fire risk warning out tomorrow so that says something of what they are expecting.  Temps are right at 31-32 now, maybe low 40's today... then slowly warming into the 50's and maybe low 60's by mid-late week.  No precip for a week.  .

I got all the small violets unpacked and as I got to the last couple, there were some broken leaves.  It won't really hurt the plants but they don't have alot of leaves so will set them back a little.  They were all well wrapped, but it looks like someone banged that side of the box or something to break the leaves.  I have put them in rooting medium to see if I can propagate some new plants, but that wasn't in the original plans.  There are 3 that already have some small buds/flower stalks sticking up through the leaves.  I am not going to snip them off since they are not on the plants with the broken leaves.  Today's cloudiness will actually give them a chance to sorta "settle in".  Then tomorrow more sun will help reinvigorate them I hope.   

I just ate some eggs and going to get dressed and get done what I need to do and leave so I can get back.  Making my list so I don't forget anything.


----------



## Finnie

@farmerjan , where did you order your African Violets from? It sounds like they do a real good job.

Oh dear, I am going to have to go catch up on @Baymule ‘s journal. So sorry about Miranda Lambert. 😢


----------



## Mini Horses

😁 nowadays a list only helps to find alternatives!   So my list this morning is not all crossed off, just mostly.   Gas at $3.59 😰😬😩👺. Walmart had a good supply of most all things canning....jars, lids, spices, canners, vaccum sealers & all size "bags".  Prices up some but sure below other few stores I've seen -- 3.29 reg & 3.89 wm, lids.  I got just 2 of each, even tho I feel I have enough at home 🤔🤫 no control!!

Cold as a witches....yep!   Load of feed put up and some extras for house supplies inside.  Just a little to add to stash, in case.   Between truckers and prices, I felt a need some extra detergents, & added another 5# each of flour and sugar.  Never know how much bread or biscuits I'll need to make in next couple months.   I'm loaded with yeasts, baking powder, salts, etc.

Eta...lids 2.97 & 3.48...looked at receipt.  😁. Different from shelf price!  Ball brand.


----------



## farmerjan

First, @Finnie ;  I ordered them from the "Violet Barn" in NY state.  Found them on the internet and all the reviews were good.  They are expensive compared to just going to get some at Walmart or Lowe's... and surprisingly Lowe's has had some nice ones... but I naturally liked getting all the "clearance rack" ones for  $1 and $2  each.  I will get surprised with the flowers on the clearance ones, and they will probably all be plain solid color flowers... but I got a couple of nice pretty colored ones on the new ones they got in for only like 4.98 each....The ones from the Violet barn are in 2 inch pots and had anywhere from 4 to 6 leaves but they are still "baby sized" plants.  Leaves are very healthy and nice... and they are wrapped REAL good.... I was impressed with the way they packed them.  Of course, this time of year with the cold they suggested that I pay for the special EXPRESS shipping as they will guarantee them against freezing damage and replace for no cost if it happens... anything shipped after the chances of freezing go down, like mid April maybe, then just priority shipping.  These were inside a thin quilted foil covered protective lining in the box... and the plants were individually wrapped well....
I got some "standard sized" and some "mini violets" and the mini's were in perfect shape in the 2 inch pots.   But if I can salvage the broken leaves and get some baby plants then it will all be good.  The plants I got will fill out a little more and eventually the missing leaves won't be noticed. 
There is another place that I looked at too.  Lyndon Lyon Greenhouses... they are even more expensive for the plants... but they offer "leaves" for someone to root and get babies to grow.  
Again, you pay through the nose for special shipping... If you wait for a little warmer weather then the priority is not near as expensive.  

SUCH BEAUTIFUL FLOWERS,,,, colors and such.


----------



## Mini Horses

Aha...guilty pleasures!!   👍🤗.   They're worth it.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ... hope your day was not too miserable with the rain... it was pretty decent today;  mostly cloudy 'til later this afternoon,  then we got some partly sun.  It only got up to 45 though.  Tomorrow is supposed to start out cold then get windy and in the 40's.  Monday nicer and warmer and then 50's and 60's all week with no precip in the forecast.  NICE.

I got Golden harvest lids for 1.47 for regular mouth... the Ball next to them were 2.97 and there were some ball wide mouth for like 3.29?  There were 2 empty "cases" of the GH regulars and just 16 boxes and I got them.  They were way higher than that last year.  I don't foresee them getting any cheaper and probably will be in short supply again when the "season" gets here.  I have used GH jars and all in the past and have no qualms about using them again.  
There were a fair number of cases of jars,  and lids/bands, and other combinations ... and other misc things for canning. 

Gas here went up to 3.39 everywhere and some are 3.45.... It "ain't " going to get any cheaper.  Talk is $5 by summer.  It is pretty sad.  
I went to the Restore store for Habitat... LOTS of stuff but not much I was interested in.....They are only open 10-4 Thurs/Fri/Sat.  

I dropped the stuff off at the farm, did a load of jeans/sweat shirts/ bulky stuff and 2 pr sneakers in the big machine at the laundomat, went to Restore, went to Walmart, went to Lowes, went to a nursery/greenhouse but they are pretty small and didn't have much stuff yet... spent some talking to a couple people I hadn't seen since before my knee replacements....went by the used book store and got a couple of books and browsed a bit... talked to a guy who was going through the comic books... he is a collecter and sells a few so we had an interesting discussion about some things he looks for and such....stopped at the farm on the way home to get milk and left them a dozen eggs since the chickens are laying pretty good... then came home.  It was getting late so I did not hang the clothes... will do that tomorrow unless the wind is toooo much. They can wait for Monday if need be,  so I don't go picking them up all over the lawn.  
Drove the car and it seems to be running good.  I need to fill it up and then check to see if the new transmission has affected the gas mileage at all.  
I did check on white vinegar prices... got 3 gal the other day for 2.79 gal... it is 5% acidity and all... The vinegar near the canning supplies in Walmart was 3.59... but the stuff on the regular aisle like I got ... a name brand "White House" that is actually mfg here in Virginia... was 2.79... and Walmart brand was actually .10 more.... I don't like acv for bread and butter pickles....and "fruit fresh" that keeps fruit from turning brown while you are cutting it up has gone up to over $5 a jar...and they are small jars of it..... I think that I paid 2.59 or something last year when it came back in stock....


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> First, @Finnie ;  I ordered them from the "Violet Barn" in NY state.  Found them on the internet and all the reviews were good.  They are expensive compared to just going to get some at Walmart or Lowe's... and surprisingly Lowe's has had some nice ones... but I naturally liked getting all the "clearance rack" ones for  $1 and $2  each.  I will get surprised with the flowers on the clearance ones, and they will probably all be plain solid color flowers... but I got a couple of nice pretty colored ones on the new ones they got in for only like 4.98 each....The ones from the Violet barn are in 2 inch pots and had anywhere from 4 to 6 leaves but they are still "baby sized" plants.  Leaves are very healthy and nice... and they are wrapped REAL good.... I was impressed with the way they packed them.  Of course, this time of year with the cold they suggested that I pay for the special EXPRESS shipping as they will guarantee them against freezing damage and replace for no cost if it happens... anything shipped after the chances of freezing go down, like mid April maybe, then just priority shipping.  These were inside a thin quilted foil covered protective lining in the box... and the plants were individually wrapped well....
> I got some "standard sized" and some "mini violets" and the mini's were in perfect shape in the 2 inch pots.   But if I can salvage the broken leaves and get some baby plants then it will all be good.  The plants I got will fill out a little more and eventually the missing leaves won't be noticed.
> There is another place that I looked at too.  Lyndon Lyon Greenhouses... they are even more expensive for the plants... but they offer "leaves" for someone to root and get babies to grow.
> Again, you pay through the nose for special shipping... If you wait for a little warmer weather then the priority is not near as expensive.
> 
> SUCH BEAUTIFUL FLOWERS,,,, colors and such.


Thank you! You had inspired me to maybe splurge on some mail order ones. I looked on line, and there were just so many places, that I wanted to know which was the good one. I remember seeing Violet Barn, so now I will go back to that site and look some more.

I never knew I would be good at growing African violets, but the 4 I bought at the grocery store last year really seem to like the spot I put them in. I remember my great-grandma used to grow them. She said they like a north facing window, and you can’t let the leaves get wet. She also used to cushion the leaves from touching the clay pots with pieces of paper towels. I just don’t use clay pots, so it’s fine.

I haven’t had much luck with sprouting leaves yet, but I will keep trying.


----------



## farmerjan

@Finnie ; I have watered from both the top and bottom.  Getting the leaves wet is not the problem, it is getting exposed to sun after they get wet and then they spot.  I have mine for the winter in a more southern exposure window but the sun is muted with the venetian blinds.  My Mom raised hers in Conn. in a western window that got very late sun in summer because of the maple tree mostly shading it and then in winter it got diluted sun and hers were beautiful,  A Northern window is common because not many indoor plants like not getting some direct sun.  I will move them from the southern window before summer since there is no tree there... thinking maybe a western exposure with trees so very filtered light. And they may go outside under the maple tree here for the summer anyway... My hanging spider plants grew like crazy hanging from the lower branches of the maple tree.  I also have Thanksgiving and Christmas cactus'...that will go out for the summer too. It will be easier to do benign neglect and just get them watered and all once we get busy on the farm and I hope in a veg garden too.


----------



## farmerjan

Got a few minutes of sit down time 

I went out and took water to the chickens, and let them out earlier.  Going to have to do something about containing them... the leghorns roam everywhere and seem to insist on coming up on the front porch.... The 2 white leghorns only lost their tails not the rest of their feathers, and I am getting an average 4- sometimes 5, eggs a day from the 7 birds...

It was cloudy for at least the first half of the day then some sun and clouds.  I did hang out the clothes since there wasn't much wind, but it got real BREEZY late this afternoon and who knows where the jeans will be in the morning.  They weren't dry so I didn't want to bring them in.  Wind is slowing down this evening.  

Ate the last of the thawed hamburger.  I think I am going to go make some pudding since I got milk yesterday.  

Not a real productive day.  DS was not going by this way this evening so I hope to get him to stop tomorrow for the cupboard.  Washed a couple more gallon glass jars, out of a box,  and they fit perfectly on the shelf in this cupboard so I would really like to get it upright.  Plus all the mixing bowls and pots and pans that are washed.  I am sort of "out of sorts" today.  And have a nagging headache again... 

Gathering up junk to go to the dumpster maybe tomorrow.  I need to take the meters off the truck and get all that put away into the carport for a few days.  Probably won't be using them for at least a week....Nice weather makes me want to get something done outside.  
Got daffodils coming up through the leaves that I used for mulch... where the chickens have scratched them off...  Pruned the rose bush here by the front porch and going to prune back all the stems from the snowball plants.  Time to set the rain gauge out I guess and hope that we don't get too much weather that will freeze any water and crack it.  

I decided to split up 2 of the mini violets I had that were so overgrown in the pots.  How do you get 6 separate plants out of a single 2" pot????  The one made 7 plants. And I am not talking 2 or 3 leaves to each, but a good 6 or more leaves to each divided off plant??? Yes the mini's have mini leaves, but really? They have each always been a "full" looking little pot but WOW...nearly all of them had a small but decent root system... I used a knife to try to cut them out so they had some roots.  Only 2 out of all of them are "iffy"...Where ever am I going to sandwich them all in....

Other than that I got another small box unpacked that had a few odds and ends and a 1/2 dozen quart canning jars I put in the sink to soak and will scrub out tomorrow.  Little at a time....

Going to quit here shortly so maybe I can sleep off the headache.  I never used to get them much, but here lately I think I have been sleeping wrong because I wake up with a stiff crook in the neck and get a headache....


----------



## Alaskan

With me headaches are usually not enough water...

Or....

 too much sugar


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you @Alaskan .  Believe me both have been considered.  I started drinking more water as per the PT... and had to back off because I was having way too many issues with swollen feet and legs;  fluid I was retaining.  And with the "quest" to try to lose some weight with now being able to be more active, I have been watching the sugar/sweet intake.  Funny thing is I will go through spells and have no desire for much of anything sweet... then get a craving or two for a day or two, then just don't want any.  So I don't think that is it but still I will try to make a note if it does trigger it.
Good news is last night I must have slept "right" because no problems this morning.

It is Sunny and real nice out this morning.  Was 31 but is already up into the upper 40's and supposed to be in the upper 50's and then a real warm up into the upper 60's the next few days.... THANK YOU to Mother Nature....

I did look out and the clothes are all still on the line!!!! 
Gotta get a couple untangled from the next line over,,, but...

So, I am getting ready to go out and unload the work stuff off the truck.  Then decide what I want to tackle today. Like load a bunch of stuff for the dumpster.  I can actually add to it for a day or 2 and not be pushed to get it emptied,  since I have the car to drive now.

Also, when I was in Lowe's looking around, I found some long "window box" type containers that they had marked down.  Were $10.97 for the 36 " ones... down to 2.49..... I mean REALLY??? And they were a nice sage green color.  So I got all 9.  They also had 24" long ones for 2.07 down from 7.99 but I didn't get any of them... still thinking about them.  I figure that I will use these somewhere... for that price.  I have the whole front porch and the deck.... Could even use them for feeders I guess... they are deep enough and calves could easily get their noses in them.  Would actually be perfect for goat or sheep feeders..... They are still in the car so need to get them out too.  It is gorgeous outside so I'm heading that way.


----------



## rachels.haven

Finnie said:


> I haven’t had much luck with sprouting leaves yet, but I will keep trying.


If you can't get leaves to sprout, try pasteurizing the soil to kill off other stuff and using young or middle row leaves. Some people also like putting the leaf pot in a gallon bag so they can forget about it. But then again, sometimes they just don't sprout or take a very long time to get moving.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Thank you @Alaskan .  Believe me both have been considered.  I started drinking more water as per the PT... and had to back off because I was having way too many issues with swollen feet and legs;  fluid I was retaining.  And with the "quest" to try to lose some weight with now being able to be more active, I have been watching the sugar/sweet intake.  Funny thing is I will go through spells and have no desire for much of anything sweet... then get a craving or two for a day or two, then just don't want any.  So I don't think that is it but still I will try to make a note if it does trigger it.
> Good news is last night I must have slept "right" because no problems this morning.
> 
> It is Sunny and real n ice out this morning.  Was 31 but is already up into the upper 40's and supposed to be in the upper 50's and then a real warm up into the upper 60's the next few days.... THANK YOU to Mother Nature....
> 
> I did look out and the clothes are all still on the line!!!!
> Gotta get a couple untangled from the next line over,,, but...
> 
> So, I am getting ready to go out and unload the work stuff off the truck.  Then decide what I want to tackle today. Like load a bunch of stuff for the dumpster.  I can actually add to it for a day or 2 and not be pushed to get it emptied,  since I have the car to drive now.
> 
> Also, when I was in Lowe's looking around, I found some long "window box" type containers that they had marked down.  Were $10.97 for the 36 " ones... down to 2.49..... I mean REALLY??? And they were a nice sage green color.  So I got all 9.  They also had 24" ling ones for 2.07 down from 7.99 but I didn't get any of them... still thinking about them.  I figure that I will use these somewhere... for that price.  I have the whole front porch and the deck.... Could even use them for feeders I guess... they are deep enough and calves could easily get their noses in them.  Would actually be perfect for goat or sheep feeders..... They are still in the car so need to get them out too.  It is gorgeous outside so I'm heading that way.


Ha!  You jinxed me.

I had a bad headache last night...  it kept waking me up until I crawled to the bathroom and took some Tylenol.  Still couldn't sleep until it fully kicked in.


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> Ha!  You jinxed me.
> 
> I had a bad headache last night...  it kept waking me up until I crawled to the bathroom and took some Tylenol.  Still couldn't sleep until it fully kicked in.


Sorry


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday.  Noon.  I came in and ate an egg salad sandwich .  I hadn't eaten any breakfast as it was an out and going early morning. 

Let's see... got the stuff out of the truck and then loaded the bags of junk in the car because of the wind blowing so much.  Got the couple of shirts untangled on the line.  Picked up some stuff around too.  It was not near as warm as it looked due to the wind really blowing. 

Tuesday it was partly cloudy then cleared off... still quite breezy but warmer.  Had PT at 11:30 in the pool, got home and got a few other things done.   Talked to DS and he wanted to go get a tractor and rake that was at another place because he has a guy coming to do some work on it this week.  But he also wanted to go look for 2 cows that did not get brought home from the last pasture.  The guy with the pasture next door said that he hadn't seen them but we were welcome to go look.  So, we went and looked and yes, they were there;  there is a hole in the fencing and there have been cattle back and forth.  We are actually lucky that the rest were in our pasture and none of their cattle in there.  And there was a cow of ours in there that has been there for 3 years that they were going to get her in when they got up their calves and never managed to get her in... and then said that she wasn't there anymore....and there she was big as life.... her old faded eartag still in her ear....
Anyway, DS got them to follow him from their pasture, through the hole, and up through the field and into the "middle field" in the pasture we rent.  He shut that set of gates with a bunch of their cows in also.  We went around to our pasture... you can't get through there since there is no gate from one to another....and he sorted out a couple of their cows out but it was getting late and dark... so finally he just made sure the gates were hooked shut and hoped they would stay put overnight.  I went up early this morning... they were all still there... and I went across the field in the truck slowly to the first field... our cows followed along and their  cows came a little behind... I got our 3 into our 1st  field and one of theirs that we originally thought was ours.  But it had a freeze brand on it's hindquarters so not ours.  I managed to get it back out and then went down and opened the gates from the middle field (#2) into the far field (#3) and their cows all headed back towards their field... I came back and hooked those gates and made sure the gates to the first field were hooked shut.  Unless there is some sort of a big upset, I expect that the cows will still be there this afternoon.  GF was going to bring the couple of corral panels up there to set up... I said I could help but she said she could do it with no problem. I said that I didn't want to haul the big trailer up there and get into a problem getting it turned around with the ground still being a little soft.... Then she said that since they are supposed to get the last 4 from the other pasture up the road, that it would be smarter for DS to go get both places this afternoon... there is plenty of room in the bigger trailer... he can lock the cows in the front section with the divider gate and then go down the road about a mile to get the others all in one trip.  So that is the plan.  I said I would drive the tractor and rake back to the barn so plans are for me to meet at the barn at 3:30 and we can get all this done. 
On top of that, I managed to get 2 of the 3 calves in at the nurse cow pasture that have to come off the cows... the 3rd one I wanted to get in is not a big deal since I sold the cow, open and a pita cow... these other 2 are still on their mommas and both need a break before they will calve again.  So he can go get them too.... they only have to go to the barn with the weaned calves.The steer is going to get sold, and it would be good for him to go with the other steers;  and the heifer is off the longhorn and I will probably keep her since she is spotted and will get very discounted at the stockyards. 
 At least it is warmer and sunny and nice so I will get back to the barn before too terribly cold as the afternoon gets late.

Nice to have things fall into place for a change. 

So I got home and was hungry.  I am going to go out and bring in the clothes off the line.  Got the stuff in the car to go to the dumpster... then I will put all the boxes in the car for the big  herd tomorrow morning. 
Got a phone call from the herd not too far, that has to test 2x... that I get so dirty at.... he has found the cows and they will be leaving in a couple of weeks.  That was a bit of a shock... I know that they had been talking to some different ones, but it didn't look like anything was going to happen anytime soon.  Found a guy who had sold out about 10 years ago, leased his farm, and the person leasing was going to be done and they were selling out their cows.  So this farmer has decided to go back into milking and is buying nearly the whole herd....minus some cull cows getting sold... and my farmer said that he and his brother have decided this is the best thing they can do... they are both in their 60's.... no kids.... and he said that it was a better deal than he had hoped to get.... cow prices are up right now with the cull cows being worth more, so it is a very smart move.  It is the end of another "era" .... they have been milking there for over 50 years.... but I will not miss the getting dirty and having to go there 2 milkings.  He wanted me to hear it from him and to thank me for all the years of testing....
Now if my herd in Winchester gets their last 40+ cows sold.... that will be 2 of my bigger herds sold out... I hate the one in Winchester because I like the jerseys and because it was not a hard parlor to do.  This farm closeby it will be a relief to not have to cart all 24 meters in and all the hoses.  That will leave me with only 1 herd that uses 24 meters.... and they only test every 2-3 months.... and I like going there... that is where my milk cows are, right now. 

So, I am going to go out and run down to the dumpster and get the car cleaned out so I can load the boxes and stuff....get the clothes off the line.....and get some clothes to wear to ride the tractor back... no cab, so even if it is nice out, it will still be cool on the tractor...

I hate that you have to work @Mini Horses with the nice day out.  I can fully enjoy the weather here as there isn't alot of stuff going on this week.  I thought we might be taking some stuff to the stockyard this week (sat) but looks like we will wait another week for the odd ball stuff that we have.... and the guy said he wanted to wait a week or 2 on the heifers until this Russia mess gets a little more settled?... Steers are still tentatively planned for next Friday 11th....

Oh, I also came up missing a white leghorn hen... feathers everywhere so I am sure something got it... Making sure they get locked in the crate at night again... and not letting them out of the greenhouse/shelter as early.... And they are coming up and trying to lay in the carport now.... GRRRR


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Been busy.  Had a "train wreck" at the pasture, yesterday afternoon,  when GF went back up to try to get the 3 cows in the pen.  She had her niece and nephew, he is 2 and loud and very spoiled... she got the cows right up near the pen, then the kid started hollering and the cows got nervous... Then one went out, and another didn't want to be penned and went under the corral panels and got out loose... it was a mess.  She finally got the one back into the middle field through the other set of gates,  and DS and I went there to try to get her back;  they all came back up towards the pen but the one would not go in and so we just let them be.  They were too riled up.  He had tried to explain to her that the cows are not used to children and that they would get nervous and she insisted on going up there.  So, she got mad, then said she was going to get the 4 calves in at the other place, and did get them in and I brought them back to the farm.  He had the guys coming to the barn to do some welding, so we went to the tractor and he brought the tractor and rake back to the barn and I drove the truck and trailer.  He dealt with the guys there, and I came on home... he was going to get the calves unloaded after they got done.  He also said he would take some hay to the 2 calves and cow in the pen at the nurse cow field... they had water, and that he would get them moved today.

I went to the pasture after PT today,  and worked the cows down through the field and got 2 of the 3 in the pen... but did not "push" the issue... I will work with them for a couple of days and get them quietly to accept coming into the pen for the grain.  Then tery to get them in when DS is getting off work... call him and he can come right away to get them so hopefully they don't get all wound up. 

So I came home, got the chickens locked up, got everything else I needed into the car for the testing this morning. 
DS came to the house and we left at 3:15..... but the ramp to the interstate was closed due to construction.... okay, go north on the main route and pick up the interstate 8 miles up the road... I do it all the time.... get within 2 miles and there are signs that there is a emergency accident situation... get around the corner and there is a line of Tractor trailers that probably could not get on the same ramp... followed the detour signs... and they were setting with their emergency flashers.... so we did a U-turn, and hit the back roads and did a zigzag up several back roads... having had to backtrack to get there... and finally came out well above where the wreck must have been and we got on the interstate... we were only about 10 minutes later than we normally were, got set up and they still started milking on time... Then one of their samplers was missing a coupler piece.. so we had to take the milk samples out of the hose... a pain, but doable.... and then they found one of the older style coupler/valve to use....
It was a "monday" morning on Thursday morning....

Finally got done... they are milking right at 550... totally MAXIMUM numbers.... and we left there... came down, stopped at TSC for DS for some chicken feed for his bantams... and came home.  I let the chickens out, changed clothes and went to PT.  I ached.... I had already put in my full day's work... then came home, and ate a sandwich and tried to get a break for a bit.  Packed the samples finally.  Just made sure the chickens were in the crate for the night... and am in for the night. 
Weather was decent.  Partly cloudy and some breeze but hit 67.  The forecast is for it to drop to the mid 20's....  
   then 40's tomorrow then back into the 70's by Sunday. It is already down 20 degrees from the high...getting cooler earlier than last night.

I am going to bed early....


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, another thing to add.  Gas and Diesel went up $.20 this morning... we are now at 3.59 for gas most places and diesel went up to 4.75 from 4.45 yesterday.  A friend that runs one of the local stations said he has been told to expect fuel to go up another $.50 - .60 by monday.  So, if anyone is going to get any kind of fuel, you better do it.  DS called and is getting the fuel tanks at the farm filled... and they are coming tomorrow.  

This is not going to get better any time soon.  The mess with Russia and Ukraine is getting worse... and the BS in this gov't with their talking around the mess, and that opening up the construction on the Keystone pipeline, and lifting any regulations that shut down some of the production will not help the situation here.... they are so totally stupid.....prepare for diesel to be over $5.00 gal and gas to be well over $4.00 very soon.


----------



## Mike CHS

I filled up my Tacoma this afternoon and the gas was $3.69


----------



## Bruce

It is just shy of $4 here now. Was $3.69 a few days back.


----------



## Alaskan

We are already over 4


----------



## Baymule

And I thought Jimmy Carter was the worst President this country ever had…… I hate to admit it, but I voted for him. Last time I ever voted Democrat. 

I remember long lines at gas stations, could only get 5 gallons at a time. Could only do that on even-odd days. If the last number on your license plate was an odd number, you could only buy gas on odd numbered calendar days, same thing with even numbers. 

Galloping inflation made prices on everything soar to the moon and back. Mortgage interest rates hit 20% . My ex mother in law cashed in stock and played the money market accounts with C.D.‘s. She got interest at 18%to 22%.  That’s where she made their retirement money. I don’t remember a lot of shortages as goods were still produced here in the United States, but prices were extremely high. Groceries were very high. 

Now we have galloping inflation again, shortages because we import so much. Energy production has been slashed in our country and we are buying oil from ‘effing RUSSIA??? We are financing the war on Ukraine? I’d better shut up or I’ll get in trouble. 

How long will it be before we have shortages on gas/diesel? Practically everything we buy arrives at the store on a truck. High prices on fuel will hit us like a double whammy with dollars that are worth less each day. 

Y’all better hang on, it’s gonna be a wild ride. Probably not much fun either. Stock up on food, consumables, whatever you use, eat or consume. Consider it an investment because it will cost more next paycheck.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> And I thought Jimmy Carter was the worst President this country ever had…… I hate to admit it, but I voted for him. Last time I ever voted Democrat.
> 
> I remember long lines at gas stations, could only get 5 gallons at a time. Could only do that on even-odd days. If the last number on your license plate was an odd number, you could only buy gas on odd numbered calendar days, same thing with even numbers.
> 
> Galloping inflation made prices on everything soar to the moon and back. Mortgage interest rates hit 20% . My ex mother in law cashed in stock and played the money market accounts with C.D.‘s. She got interest at 18%to 22%.  That’s where she made their retirement money. I don’t remember a lot of shortages as goods were still produced here in the United States, but prices were extremely high. Groceries were very high.
> 
> Now we have galloping inflation again, shortages because we import so much. Energy production has been slashed in our country and we are buying oil from ‘effing RUSSIA??? We are financing the war on Ukraine? I’d better shut up or I’ll get in trouble.
> 
> How long will it be before we have shortages on gas/diesel? Practically everything we buy arrives at the store on a truck. High prices on fuel will hit us like a double whammy with dollars that are worth less each day.
> 
> Y’all better hang on, it’s gonna be a wild ride. Probably not much fun either. Stock up on food, consumables, whatever you use, eat or consume. Consider it an investment because it will cost more next paycheck.


We are very dependent on shipping of goods up here in Alaska... and even more so in tiny towns....  and we OFTEN have issues.

Often I go shopping, and Oops, no something. Often it is no cheese, or no eggs, or no Washington produce. I guess it missed the boat... ah well, maybe next week.

I remember one year the ocean iced up early and Nome (they get two fuel oil shipments a year in a huge tanker) couldn't get their late summer fuel!  That was a royal pain (I don't live in Nome,  but I know people who do or did).

One year a bunch of bridges washed out,  so no trucks could make it to town for I think 3 or 4 weeks.  The stores went very bare then.  I still wish I had taken pictures.  Because WOW was it obvious which food items people didn't like.  

But, the national guard flew in baby things, and the rest of us didn't care.  Food got boring... moose, fish, fish, weeds....  but no one I know went hungry.


----------



## Mike CHS

Something to do if you do gardens is make sure you have plenty of seed available.  During the first year of this so called pandemic, I found many of the vendors I normally use were sold out.


----------



## farmerjan

All the local stores for our area "co-op" have quite a bit of seed, but I think it will run out quickly if things continue to get worse with this Russia crap.  And even it that gets resolved, this may be just the wake up call people need.  I hope to have a pretty big garden and be able to sell some surplus vegs.  We'll see how the knees get to feeling here as the weather warms and I get out and more activity.  

Chilly morning 28, but at least not down in the low 20's like they said.  Sunny, and then the next couple days supposed to be in the mid 70's
  Way too warm for this time of year but hey... why not enjoy it.  

Looking at electric netting to keep the chickens in one place.... going to get the mower out and get the grass mowed out where I want the garden so it will be easier to plow and till.... and I will use the sweeper to get it all raked up to use as mulch too.  I can pull it right behind the mower and since it is dried old grass, should catch it up pretty easily.  It might be easier to just mow and then lawn sweep... I'll see which works better. 

We will still have our share of some cold.  I just hope this warmth won't get trees to budding out too fast.  Our last frost date is around May 1st... although here May 10th-15th is not unusual. So, still 2 months of up and down and iffy weather temps. 

 Ate a couple of eggs, going to take water and feed out and let the chickens out of the crate.  I have lost 2 of the Leghorn hens so they are getting locked in again FAITHFULLY.  There for a while I was not locking them in the crate and the snow and all was keeping the predators away... But, I got lax and in 2 days lost 2.... Feathers all over for one so I know it got taken and I am assuming a coon.  Going to set the live trap again... cycle begins. 

Darn dead skunks again on the roads.... I would much rather smell lilacs than dead skunk !!!!!


----------



## Bruce

I'd rather a dead skunk in the road than a live one in my barn!


----------



## Baymule

Eau De Phew Skunk doesn't bother me. Maybe a full blast on my dog would, but road kill skunk, the smell is much fainter.


----------



## Mini Horses

What's odd is that freshly killed the smell almost jumps in the vehicle with you. 😬.  You don't have to hit it laying there....the odor just jumps right in.  🤣.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday night.  Another kick you in the teeth day.  The best thing about it was that it was mostly sunny and decent if a little cool compared to the last few and what they are predicting the next couple of days. 

Gas went to 3.79 last evening and diesel was 4.89.  It was the same in town as I went to the stockyards to see how calf prices were doing.  I went by the pasture and wasn't going to go but thought it might be a prudent move to sit and see how things were doing.  Prices were still about where they have been the last 2 weeks so I breathed a sigh of relief...but now I am thinking I was too quick...
Diesel went up to 5.15 at the Pilot and truck stop..... and gas went to 3.99.... all in about a 10 hour stretch.  It was bad enough but around 8-9 p.m.  it went up at all the stations.  I stayed later at the sale  than I really planned on because first I got to talking to some friends,  and then I wanted to see some heifers get sold.  I left a little after 9 to come home. I almost fell out of the car when I saw the increase in prices....  Luckily DS called me to tell me about the price increases, since they had gone to his  father's for dinner and he went to TSC to pick up a pallet of 40 blocks of red salt that he got at a little better discount price when we came home from testing Thursday, and he wanted to get them picked up.  He said he had filled up every vehicle he had at the farm... most yesterday, and a couple this afternoon.  There is one station down the road, about 3 miles south of the house,  that closed around 8 and they had not gone up on their price before they closed.  Still 3.79,.....So I went there and filled the car, it was 1/2 full.... and then came home and got the truck and the 3 cans I had and went back and filled the 3 cans with the non-ethanol gas @ 4.17 for the mower, and filled the truck which only took about 2 1/2 gallons.  They open at 6 I think and they will go up to match all the other stations right around them.  He had diesel delivered to the farm today and I think he said that it was around 600+ gallons with the tanks and tractors etc.... that is off-road diesel.... but it will still be in the 4.50 range I am sure.  I don't know if he saw a ticket yet.  Just suppose he had waited... 600 gal at another .20 gallon would have added ANOTHER 120.00 to the bill.....
On the way home I said that prices were holding at the stockyard.... BUT... with this jump in fuel prices they are going to come off real quick.  I wish we had sent these steers today.... 
I heard on the news that the stock market dropped again today... and there is some speculation on these gas price hikes that it is because of the rumors that we might stop buying oil from Russia to stop "funding their invasion of Ukraine".... which will put us in a bad spot because we will be so far short then.... and there is talk about buying from IRAN....???? WTF.... a country that is trying to make nuclear weapons and shouts DEATH TO AMERICA.... 
Are all these so called LEADERS totally stupid or nuts or insane or WHAT????
I guess if there is a saving grace, this will bury the Democrat party now.  But at what financial cost... or ruination... to all of us?  Wheat is 60 % more than a couple weeks ago... over $11/bushel... Corn hit $8 this morning here local... soybeans are over $16.  

If all this was not enough, I went out to lock in the chickens and there are 2 missing.... it was already dark but I didn't think what ever got the others was coming along until later at night.  I get out all the live traps tomorrow.... I will be home the next few nights and will make sure that I get them in before dark.  Maybe they are roosting somewhere else... like the one that was sitting on the porch but I didn't see it.... Whatever it is, I will take great pleasure in terminating it......sorry SOB....

Lord help us all... it is getting worse.


----------



## Mini Horses

We KNOW the already made gas and reserves of crude in tanks waiting to convert are NOT the prices now being asked for crude still elsewhere!   Watch. Like last gas crunch. These companies will have HUGE, HUGE profits at our expense.  Again.  😡


----------



## farmerjan

I agree @Mini Horses about the gas already in the tanks at the stations... but one guy at a gas station explained that they have to take into account what it will cost them to replace the gas in the tanks... and if they don't up the prices then they cannot afford to get the tanks in the ground filled on the next delivery... it is a vicious cycle... and that the jump in prices if they left it the same would also cripple the business... not withstanding that they would sell out of gas at the "old cheaper price" in a NY minute while everyone else would still have the higher priced fuel.... 
I still agree that they are making money on the gas already in their tanks... but it will cost them that much more to replace it.  So they have to go up some to balance out.

Too bad we can't get our paychecks to go up to balance out the increased price of everything. 

Deb, the neighbor called and she is out for the weekend with a friend and asked me to come for supper.  She didn't know her friend brought steaks for them and I said no problem, I would just take a pkg of mine out of the freezer and bring more.  So, going there this evening.  Our days of going out to eat are going to be pretty much over.  Not going to be able to afford it with fuel costing so much more. 
I am thankful at this point that we are going into warmer weather.... at least no high prices for heating the house for the winter right now.  Maybe this will calm down and get more reasonable over the summer.... at least in the next couple of weeks we will know what the situation will be with the Russia/Ukraine mess.... But we are getting screwed over with the stupid decisions to "go green" here with no real plan on how to make a sensible transition.... I believe in trying to find more renewable ways that are good for the planet... but you just can't STOP DEAD with what we are doing in the process. Now we are behind in so much....it is going to be a worse hurt than if things had gone more slowly to encourage some more renewable stuff.  And with the track record and costs, "going green" is not proving to be an economically sound practice on a large scale. Without all the subsidies, it costs more to put up solar panels and all the infrastucture to support it than you actually can realize a return on.  So, the more affluent can do it but where did they make their money to start with?   There is so much to consider.  

I'm heading outside here to get the cans of gas off the truck and into the carport.  It was down to 35 but already up to 55 and getting warmer.  Some clouds but supposed to be sunny by afternoon and even warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> the smell is much fainter.


Unless you drive over a fresh kill! I had a friend who reportedly barfed when that happened. Fortunately her DH was driving.



Mini Horses said:


> You don't have to hit it laying there....the odor just jumps right in. 🤣.


Sure does! One thing I miss in the Prime no "recirculate" button on the steering wheel. Previous Prius models had that. See a skunk in the road ahead, hit that button!! 



farmerjan said:


> but one guy at a gas station explained that they have to take into account what it will cost them to replace the gas in the tanks.


This is true however it doesn't seem to work the same when wholesale fuel goes the other way.


----------



## Mini Horses

up 40 cent a gallon overnight.  No delivery, just greed.

Lousy 5.9% COLA wile everything else up 10-20%.    😡😡😡

Never drops that fast when crude does.


----------



## Bruce

Went to get a bag of ProPac cat food at the Farm and Yard today. They've had trouble getting it but when  I was there Tuesday they said they would call if they got any in. Called late yesterday afternoon. Two gas stations on opposite sides of the road. Shell was $3.999, Mobil $4.099


----------



## farmerjan

I am back.  Went out and hung some clothes.  Got the gas off the truck into the carport.  Let the chickens out. 
 DS was doing some feeding then had to go to a funeral and then said he could use some help after.  So he called and I went with him to help feed more hay.  He is using up some 3 yr old hay that wasn't very good but had to get rolled off the field that year.  It isn't so much as "feeding it" as putting it out in the field and letting them pick through as it is falling apart and rotting.  Perfect for someone wanting to add organic matter to their fields etc.  And basically that is what we are doing, is using it on some ground that has some dips and small gullies type of places.  And after it gets this black and rotten looking they seem to want to eat it.  We take 3-4 falling apart rolls on the truck and he takes a good roll on the tractor bale spear and then he spears these falling apart ones off the truck and we get the net wrap plastic off them and then he puts them where he wants them. He made 2 trips this morning then we made another one this afternoon.   There are about 30 left.  It was some sorghum-sudan that had gotten wet several times and was pretty crappy but it had to get rolled to get it off the field so it could regrow. We just left it there and it would have been loaded in the manure spreader and just put back on the field in another year or so.  The net wrap does hold them together although it is a pain to use it.... So we are getting some use out of it.

So then we took tractor and truck and an empty silage cart down to the barn and he loaded it and fed silage there at the barn and then we took another full cart up on the hill to the cows with the fall calves, that are being bred now. 
GF called and he had to go meet her somewhere for a little while... she had all the kids.... this is why things do not get accomplished like they should sometimes;  he has to stop and go "do something" with her and the kids instead of finishing things out and then being able to quit and go home at an earlier hour.   But not my deal.... he has to leave tomorrow morning to make that trip to NH to meet my brother there;  and they are going to have an appraiser to come on Monday since there is no agreement between the other grand children about letting everyone come and pick out things that they want from the house and then selling or donating the rest to get it all cleaned out.  So, he is leaving Sunday morning,  12 hr drive, be there Sun night, all day Monday, and leave early Tues to come back. He still has to change the oil and all in the truck he is taking.  We were trying to get alot of feeding done so GF can just feed some hay on Monday with the truck.

She has been doing daily radiation... will do a total of 4 weeks, then is having a partial hysterectomy or something since that is where this type of cancer usually winds up.... then will be "out of commission" for 6 weeks he says.  Guess then I will be able to start doing some farm stuff like I should be doing now. 

We  have a couple of new calves on the ground in the last week.  Great weather for that so I am glad.  

Going back down to the farm to get the live traps to set tonight.  Found the 2 chickens they got last night.  I am thinking coons but will see.  He ran over my heavier live trap last year and the ones they have are not as nice or quite as big.  But I will make sure that I lock in the chickens this evening before I go up the road to Deb's... then set them.  
DS knows some lady that is losing the place she rents and has some chickens she wants to give away so I will take them.  

So, I am going in to wash my hair since I was too tired last night to do it.  Got the steaks out of the freezer to take to Deb's and some pkgs of cheese to cut up into some chunks for an "appetizer".  We figure around 6... that should allow me to get the hens in the crate, and get the traps set.  The wind has been blowing this afternoon so may go out and bring the clothes in too.  

I have been looking for some sort of shelving to put these violets on and found a "bamboo' wood set that is 5 shelves high.  Looked pretty nice in the picture so I had ordered it from overstock.  It came and I just had to screw in the screws for each shelf.. It is pretty nice looking and decently sturdy too.  The "wood" has a finish and looks like a light pine finish.  I think I am going to like it.  In order to accommodate it I have been moving some of the boxes around and vacuumed the floor and all. I am going to set it where I had a bunch of them "perched" on the boxes in front of the window, and see how I like it.  Might get another one or 2 for a couple of other places.  You have a couple of choices where to put the shelves, all predrilled holes and the wood screws are long and attached securely.  Better than anything I have seen like in Lowe's or Walmart or anything.  Will try to get the rest of the LR vacuumed while it is right here.  

So, I just thought I would take a few minutes.  DS said that the diesel that hit 5.15 dropped to 4.99 at the Pilot station....so that is "ONLY" a $.55 increase in price instead of  $.70..... gee whiz. 

Supposed to be warmer tomorrow so I think I might get the mower out and see if I can get some of this old stuff mowed and caught up in the lawn sweeper,  for future mulch.  I also have to call some farms for testing so maybe I can get them spread out a little better this month.


----------



## farmerjan

Home from Deb's... had a nice dinner, tiramisu for desert...  not on the "ways to lose weight list" !!!! We sat around and talked and I came home about 9 or so. 
Got the chickens in and the traps set before I went.  I did not go out there because I don't want to change my "more or less" normal routine.  Don't want to deal with any predators tonight anyway....

I got the violets moved over to the shelf unit.  bottom shelf is too low for much light... either need to find a way to lift it up about a foot to get more light on the bottom shelf.... tomorrow.....Some of the plants look really nice.  I am surprised that they have come along so well.  Only lost that one of all the rescues.  Getting some  flower stalks on some of them already and the leaves are starting to grow more from the crowns and are dark and thick and healthy looking.  Already have a couple of the new ones I ordered from the Violet Barn, with flower buds coming... They are nice and healthy.  Even the one that had 3 broken leaves is looking good... 2 of the mini ones have cute little flowers opening up.  
  Going in to crash for the night.


----------



## farmerjan

Came in to eat since I wasn't hungry this morning and hadn't eaten all day. 
Went out earlier, had a HUGE fat possum in the trap.  Dispatched it.  Let the chickens out.
Got some feed and went to the pasture with the 3 cows.  Water had been turned off so had to turn it back on.  The well and one trough is way up on the hill, the other 2 are at the bottom of the hills and so after turning it off, there is water in the lines still.  They are freeze protected with the balls in the trough that the animals have to push down.  The balls were down a little so, the water had been draining out of the upper trough/lines, so the cows still had water but I turned it on anyway in case.  They had followed me on their side of the fence (I went into the middle-2nd field to go to the breaker box) and then when I came back they followed right along and all 3 came right in the pen.  I had parked the car right alongside the catch pen so they didn't think anything of it being "different".  The thought is that when I get them in that it will deter the one from putting her head down and trying to go under the panels.   So.... I stood there and talked to them a little and the one that is more skittish went out after eating a bunch of grain... but then came back in a few minutes later.   Of course DS left this morning to go to NH, so couldn't come get them... and I would not leave them in and go get the trailer;  don't want the skittish one trying to go under or do something dumb.  So this is fine, the next few days they will just keep getting fed some in there and then when DS gets back... I will get them in, stay there and babysit them until he gets there with the trailer.  No upsets, no kids, nothing out of the ordinary.  I think I could have closed the gates behind them but wasn't going to do anything to make them feel penned in. 

Came back by Deb's and got the drawer she made for the cabinet finally and the other door panel that needed to be glued back together.  I will get the door on the cupboard in the kitchen and then can finish getting the "spices and baking stuff" put in there.  Still looking at and thinking about the kitchen sink/counter top and all.... we talked about a couple other possibilities.... She was getting things put together to go back to her other house and work for the week.  She is alot more enthusiastic about coming out and working now that the weather isn't so cold and it is light later.  She is talking more about working remote again from here for work. 
We also talked about the costs of fertilizer and what hay is going to cost...
DS talked to a buddy of his on the way driving today.  He has 20 acres he makes hay on.  Fertilized it to the recommended amount...$2200 for 20 acres... that's $110 PER ACRE.  Okay so just doing round figures... he gets 2-4 rolls per acre..so average it at 3.  That is nearly $40 per roll for just the fertilizer.... if you figure it costs about $30 per acre just to run the equipment...3 trips across the field.... mow, rake, bale.... at LAST YEARS COSTS.... and take and double that with the huge increase in fuel costs this year of nearly  100% increase so far.... (2.50 for off road diesel last year to 4.40 right now).... So let's figure $50 per acre to run the equipment for 3 passes across the field... that makes it $110 plus $50 = $160 per acre just to make the hay.. divided by 3 rolls....that is about $55  PER ROLL in just costs to make it... not counting the value of the hay/grass that was planted... And that is doing the labor FOR NOTHING....... we are looking at hay costing $70 / roll minimum this year.  A 1,200 lb roll will yield about 24 sq bales @ 50 lbs each... if you add in the time and effort to make sq bales.. they will be costing $8-10  a sq bale here out of the field... and if it goes in the barn and we have to handle them then they will go up at least $1 a bale....
DS has been getting $5 and $6 a sq bale now here... it will basically double. 

So, not to scare or make anyone mad... but please be expecting the costs of your hay and your animals to double on average.

Got to go up to the barn and measure some openings for DS as he comes right by a place that he had priced some of those "clear" plastic sheets they use on steel buildings for like skylights... to let the natural light into a building... one side of the barn where we feed the calves inside gets all the rain and snow blown into it and we have got to put up something to stop it... it gets like soup in there after a snow and it melts into the wood chips and manure from the calves.... plus the wind can be fierce and it makes it cold to work in there... to put up solid plywood or something will make it too dark .... there is wood up about 5 ft and then open from there up to where the roof trusses sit on the beams... so he wants to stop and see what their prices are up there as he said they were cheaper last year when he was checking out prices for stuff but it was too far to go to just get a few at the time....
So I am going to head to the barn, see if I can get the measurements and get a couple of salt blocks to go put out at the pastures and go put feed in the pen at the nurse cow field for the calves to come in the creep feeder. 

Wind has blown like a screaming banshee all day.  Not cold but had to wear a hood on the sweatshirt to keep from getting ear aches from the wind.  Not a good day to do as much outside as the warmer temps suggested.  It hit 74 and was really decent out except the wind wanting to blow you away....


----------



## farmerjan

Got the measurements for DS and came home.  The 3 hens were roosting on a box on the front porch... they didn't feel safe in the greenhouse/shelter.  DUH.... It wasn't quite dark so the leghorn got skittish and then the other 2 followed and they went out there and right in the crate.  I shut it and set the 2 traps again.  At least they are protected in the crate. 
Texted DS with the measurements for the barn. Also put the 2 salt blocks in the barn for the calves.  I went to the nurse cow pasture and put out a salt block and put feed inside in the feed bunk in the barn and got the creep gate and all opened up for the smaller calves to go in.  Hopefully they will start going in again, now that it is all set up, and the bigger ones are gone so these can go in and get something to eat.  The couple of younger ones should learn pretty quick by following the slightly older ones.  I will also take a sq bale of hay up there so they can also eat some hay without getting jostled by the big cows.

Saw the first daffodils in bloom today... all this warm weather.  Mine have the buds swelling, but not blooming yet.

Just ate some leftovers from last night that Deb sent home with me.  I am craving "something"... thinking maybe a little ice cream might satisfy that without going hog wild.... 
With the forecast rain a couple days this week it will be a good time to work in the house.  Not so awful cold so won't have to have the heat up too high... but too wet to be outside.  I did not get the mowing done... the wind was blowing too much and the mower battery was down and I had to put it on charge.  Can't complain, with it just sitting. 

Sure am glad that I hung the laundry and it dried the other day.  Today it would have wound up in the next county.  

Going to do some picking up and then go do some exercises adn quit early.


----------



## Baymule

It will take a little time for the cows to forget that screaming toddler. Real smart of you to slowly bring them in again. 

Caught a big possum, good. Hope that was your chicken "getter" and you won't have any more trouble. 

I'm seriously considering buying some last year's hay, if I can find any. With no pasture to speak of here and no idea of when I'll find a farm, I think it would be a wise investment.


----------



## farmerjan

Going out to the chickens in a few minutes.  The possum is not what took the 2 other chickens across the road and all... I am thinking a coon or family of them and possible a fox or 2.  This is going to be a long drawn out situation... and DS is not helping to even get the coops I have in boxes from a couple years ago, here.  They are on a trailer that I want to bring here and it is behind some other stuff so I cannot get it out on my own... and I cannot carry the boxes over stuff to get them on the truck.  Knees aren't that agile and the boxes are big and cumbersome.  They got slid on the trailer when I got them and the forks on the skid loader unloaded them onto this trailer... before I even bought this house.  I was thinking ahead.... I am just P.O. at him,  since I have asked for a year to please move the stuff enough to get the trailer out and then he can have that space to park stuff and my trailer will be here and I can start putting them together... 
Another fight for another day.....

Wind is picking up... Some sun and clouds but going to get cloudier.  We are under a high wind warning in this area... 20-40 mph with gusts in the 50 mph.... rain and all.  This is from that storm that hit @Cecilia's-herd  area... moving east... It is nice out there now with a strong "breeze" with some little gusts...but we are supposed to get severe rain and wind later. 

Going out to do chores and get some things "battened down" for the expected wind.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Please stay safe! Dang storm ruined everything 😂.


----------



## farmerjan

Nearly 6 pm.  The wind finally died down and we are mostly still now.  It is raining, not hard, but a light steady kind of rain.  It could very well get heavier... I haven't looked at the radar lately.  Just went out and locked in the chickens and set the traps.  Nothing last night.  
Haven't left the property today.  I will go to the pasture with the cows again tomorrow.  No point in going to day in the wind... that makes them a little skittish.  Tomorrow they will be wanting to come in.  Gives them something to look forward to.  

It was up to 73 today so warm but the wind was tough.  

I got the 2 doors back on the one cupboard so I can now get all the stuff into it and shut the doors when I get it done.  Still haven't gotten the other one upright yet.  I sorta tried today but it is just too big and awkward for me to do it without maybe letting it fall on the doors and mess it up.  Not worth it.  
Tomorrow I have PT and have a list of things I want to do.  Milk will be ready for me at the farm too.  I will try to make a big circle.. going to go to Home Depot and maybe the Lowe's near it.... the discount Sharp shopper store,  check out gas prices over that way but both vehicles are pretty much full, then swing by and pick up the  milk and go to the pasture on the way home from there to feed the 3 cows.  Have to go check on DS's sheep & chickens when I come up the road.  He should be home sometime Wed eve.  Doubt I will see him though, he will be in a rush to get to her house and see her and whatever kids are there, her daughter and sisters' 2.  
Oh well.  I will also go up to the nurse cow pasture on the way home, and feed inside so that the calves will find feed when they go in the creep gate.  Want to get the 5 or 6 in that need to be tagged and bull calves banded,  pretty soon.  Time to get the breeding bull out so that the heifers won't be bothered by him, when they start to calve in a few more weeks.   The ones that calved in oct/nov should be bred back now.  

So, I am going in to work on the cupboard and get some more stuff onto the shelves.... did a sink full of dishes so can put them all away.  Made a bowl of jello earlier so I could have something sweet without a ton of calories.... Got to put away the clothes that are in the basket too.  Plenty of wet weather stuff to work on. 

I am thankful that we did not get the horrible winds that they had out in Iowa... and sorry for the families of the ones that were killed and the ones that lost their homes in the tornado.


----------



## farmerjan

Sun's up early;  looked at the recording thermometer twice.....36 I thought they said mid 40's was what we were supposed to see.  Oh well.  It will warm fast enough with the sun.  Clouds supposed to come in and rain this eve into tomorrow.  

GF called early and said that DS called, from a # she didn't recognize.  Seems he lost his phone, probably when he got out to fill the truck.. went back to the station and couldn"t find it and a guy let him use his to call.  Since DS always has to have the phone glued to his ear, it is going to be a long ride home for him.  Just a couple days ago, he had taken his phone when he got out to fill up at the station and left it on the edge of the bed and it fell into the back and he couldn't find it, and then did, and I told him he needed to have a blue tooth ear thing and to leave the DAM#@D phone in the truck, so he wouldn't keep losing it. I mean really, you can't put it down for 5 minutes to fuel up ????  Glad he is not coming home here, he will be in a foul mood. 
He should be home around 5-6 pm... about dark.  

Going out to the chickens here in a few minutes.  Then it will be to PT to the pool session and then the list of errands.  Need to eat something for breakfast.  Right knee/tendons & ligs gave me a fit last night.  I sure wish they would just mellow out and not hurt.  The left knee is just fine but this right one is just not..... exercise seems to make it worse lately instead of helping to loosen it up. By now I thought it would start to let up.


----------



## farmerjan

It has been "A DAY".....best thing was sunny and warming up pretty nice...
Chickens let out and nothing in traps again.  Came back in and loaded stuff in car, clothes for after the pool, lists, bucket for the farm to leave and pick up full bucket.... and everything.  Get in, start the car, pull out the driveway and OOPS... something not right.  Backed back in the driveway.. get out... FLAT front tire....Okay,  not enough time to deal with it so switched things to the truck, and left.  Did PT and when I went by the gas station it had gone up from 3.99 to 4.09 and 4.19 at 2 different stations... for regular... and diesel was 5.15 for cash and 5.28 for credit....


So headed to do some errands.  Didn't find anything I was interested in @ Home Depot.  Same at Lowe's.  The discount grocery store was packed to where there weren't any parking spaces.  I finally did get in and it was just full... nothing special going on.  I just said, nope, I have to get other things done.  So left there and headed back.  DS called from a place he was stopped at about the clear fiberglass panels he wanted to stop and price.  He didn't have his phone so didn't have the measurements... so I told him what I had texted him.  He said that something had gotten into his sheep at his house and gotten 2 more lambs... he is pretty sure it is coyotes again... well, he is not there, there are no dogs there and no activity, and they have moved in again.  I saw a big one up at the nurse cow pasture recently.  That's 1/2 mile away or less.  He asked me to give them water because GF said they were out.  Why not just have had me do everything at his house... I did the chickens, and so I went back and put water in the sheep trough, and then checked the chickens to make sure they had plenty of water , so he does not have to do them tomorrow as he will be catching up with feeding the cattle.  I don't see where she did any hay feeding but I can't say for sure. 
Then I went to get the milk and forgot the grain for the cows... I was too distracted about the sheep.    .  So I will go tomorrow.  I also had to come home and deal with the flat tire.  I stopped at the barn, filled the air tank and brought it home.  Called and they had time at the station... so I filled the tire and went down with the car.  Turns out that there were 2 small pieces of gravel that had gotten between the treads and punctured the tire... talk about a freak thing.  They put a patch on the inside of the tire, and all is good.  I left from there and went to the garage where the other car is, and the owner wasn't there... but the guy in the office said that the car just got done over the weekend.. so the outback is now ready to get paid for and picked  up.  Since he got his SIL there to work, things really are getting done... he only works in the garage and does just mechanic work... doesn't go out on the road for road calls or do any "walk in" customers,  or anything that they bring in on the rollback from break downs on the highway.  It is amazing how the extra person there has made things get done faster/better.  I will talk to the owner in a day or 2 and go from there.

Signed up for a seminar on the latest tick disease and the problem here in Va on Thursday eve.  However, we are supposed to get all the calves in on Thursday eve to sort and group,  to sell on Friday... Guess I won't be able to go to that now.

DS got home and just stopped by.  He has been doing some feeding and is going to feed some hay and then go home.  He wanted to use my phone to text GF and let her know he was back.  She has been in a not very good mood lately and he said she didn't respond except to say OK so he wasn't going to get into a big deal.  He had more to feed then was going home.  He will get a new phone tomorrow.  And I can't complain about the lost phone as he was using the flashlight on the phone, looking at something on the other side of the truck at the gas station, and set it down when the the pump kicked off , and that's how it got lost.  So, it wasn't because he was on the phone then... still.... Doesn't matter, it is gone.  

So, I am going to finish up some stuff here and go to bed early. 

Now they are calling for mix of snow and rain tonight and into tomorrow......Crazy.  Down to 46 from a high of 60 already.... feeling a little damp out there.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry about those lambs.  Big loss with a small herd.  Sounds like a coyote hunt is needed.  Guy who owns farm behind did that with a couple friends last year.  Seems they reduced the small pack they had seen on game cams.  He's a huge deer hunter and keeps cams on his 50-60 acres of wooded section.  I have only ever seen ONE in all the years I've been here.  Was over near his woods. Been a long time.  Guess he's doing a good job.😁.   I do know that wild rabbits have been more evident now.  Fox way down, too.

Was the car the one with engine replacement?

We're having rains from that system your dealing with.  Fortunately we are a touch warmer but, still coolish.  I'm trying to convince myself it will rain during week while I'm working and clear for weekend.  Weatherman isn't co-operating.  Reality sets in!  🤣🤷. So while it's slamming work this week and next, the two weeks after are almost void of work.  That would sure work for me!!  Gotta get disc work done!  Coops cleaned!  It's the anxiety you feel with needing to cut hay & raining 🤣. Just way smaller job for me.  👍


----------



## Baymule

I get OFF the phone when I stop for fuel. I get OFF the phone when I check out at the grocery store-a pet peeve of mine is rude people talking on their phone while treating the checker as if they don't exist. RUDE!

BJ lost keys, phone and whatever else he could think of to put on the side rail of the truck or on the tool box and just anywhere stupid and absent minded. One time he lost his wallet and phone and we didn't realize it for a couple of hours. Found both in grass on side of the road. One time he lost his glasses, couldn't find them-they were on top of his head. I joined the search and helped him look, offering such helpful things such as, "Did you leave them in your truck? Did you look in the bedroom, kitchen, at your desk?" and so on. It was great fun. 

Son will continue to lose sheep until he  either moves them or gets dogs to protect them. I know how badly you want to shake him until his teeth rattle, but he's too big for that now.  He'll just have to figure that one out for himself.


----------



## farmerjan

It won't be dogs at DS house.  LLamas or donkeys.  And hope that he will get in touch with the guy who came and did some night hunting with the infrared scope like a couple of years ago.  We had one resident coyote and he kept the rabbit population down, had next to no coons or anything else there... couple of people said that if you had one that did not bother livestock, don't bother it because it kept others out of it's territory.  It worked until he was shot on a neighboring property.  Then we had some problems move in and hence the guy to do some infrared night hunting.... time to get back to it again.  The other thing is, he lived at the house and the dog was there... it was a great deterrent.  Activity.  He is going to have to make some other decisions.  I am thinking that there is a possibility that if I get the fences here done,  maybe I will offer to have the ewes lamb here and get some size on the lambs and then move them back out to grass later on.  I haven't said anything but was thinking about it back when he was gone from the house so much.  He dry lots them there for the winter anyway... they could stay here with a few calves if I have some weaned ones.  
Something to think about.  

He is planning to get some help this evening, Caleb is coming to help go through the steers and hopefully get them sorted and grouped a little more to take to the sale on Friday.   Last night he said that he wanted to do it Thursday, and I texted Caleb.  Caleb texted me this morning and said that he talked to DS and they were going to do it this evening.  Of course, I haven't heard from DS yet.... 


DS realized he had left the phone on the bed before he was 2 miles down the road... went through the center cross over and went right back to the station... looked everywhere and found a flashlight in the truck and checked the area, road, shoulder and all where he turned to go onto the ramp for the interstate.  It was snowing up there too... and it just wasn't to be found.  No way to call it, it was 5 in the morning and the station was still closed.  Finally just had to give it up and leave.  MAYBE this will make him think more????
That is why I still like my flip phone... closed and in the pocket....period,  end of discussion. 

Yep, the flat was on the car (forester) that I had the engine and the trans replaced.  It is running good. The tires are practically brand new... so it was just a weird thing.  I am not upset or worried about it.  
The other car is the outback that has just had the engine replaced. I am probably going to put it on the market/sell it.. I will get back more than I paid for it, more than the new tires I put on last year, more than the new engine cost plus putting it in.  With the prices of used cars, I think I will do decent on it.  I may call one of those car buying companies and see what they have to say....I will see what happens after I get it back and drive it for a few days.  It gets decent mileage but is a 6 cyl and I like the 4 cyl forester much better.  It is the only vehicle I have that uses 16" tires... the body is in very good shape. It could run for another 200,000 miles now... but I would rather have the forester and the ranger trucks.  It was a "stop gap" purchase that DS found from a friend that just happened to be available when mine went down.  I am not sorry that I bought it or am putting this money into it.  Worse case, I will keep it and drive it for awhile.  

@Mini Horses  we are supposed to clear off here today around noon, then rain to come back in Friday night into Saturday with possibility of changing over to snow???  . But then, it is looking clear and warmer again after Sunday... so maybe you will get it for Monday......and into a few days next week....so if you are going to be off a few days you might have good weather to do some stuff at your house.

One of our local stockyards has a once a month "exotic animal" auction.  It has gone nuts with the number of animals and such.  They cancelled the poultry at it last month due to the recently discovered outbreaks of the bird flu in several poultry flocks.  A couple here in Va; the original one in Ill, now several in Delaware and Maryland.  Most outbreaks are in big commercial flocks,, but a couple are in small private mixed flocks.  Don't know if it is going to affect the Swap/Sale in early May.... D@#N.... will keep you and any other people who might think about going as I hear anything.  

Okay, only misting out there right now... radar shows it is moving east slowly.... Chilly only 41 out there.  Guess I will here from DS sometime about working cattle later...???


----------



## farmerjan

Quick notes.  Chilly this morning 34 and yesterday was 33.  Frost on windshields and I had to scrape this morning..... because..... I was out the door at 3:45 to go to barn as we shipped 29 steers this morning.  We had sorted and grouped some on Wed when Caleb came and helped "grade" them. Took 2 trailers and was back home at 6:15 a.m..   DS decided to go on and ship this group and we are hoping that the prices on these "grass cattle" will still be pretty good.  The steers matched up into 2 groups... weighed like 465 and 560 average.  DS kept a few that were more friendly, he has 2 people that want some, 7 to one person and then will need 30 to go to WVa, and another guy wants 3 smaller 350 lb calves which he has;   but he is thinking that he will buy some in a couple weeks because we are afraid prices will be lower and did not want to hold ours and take a lesser price per pound. IF prices are not what he wants today, he will no sale them and they will go to wva.  Also the guy wants the heifers,  so there are about 10 or so... they will go today around noon and then DS will go on to town to the sale. 
 There will be a few odd ball calves left here probably after we get most other stuff sold.

The weather is calling to be rain tonight and change to some snow, with cold wind and temps down in the teens and wind chills in the -5 to +5 degree range.  BRRRR.  Will be glad to have the bulk of them all gone.  

Headed to the barn to help DS do some feeding.  He is going to bring the tractor up and we are going to feed out more of this crummy old hay... get it spread out in the pastures and get feeding done today so if it is as crappy as they say, he won't have much to do tomorrow.  

Gotta go...


----------



## farmerjan

DS left feeding to go take GF for radiation treatment.  It is kicking her butt now... gets real sick and exhausted... but she is right at the end of the 4 weeks.  Hoping that it did the trick for her.  
He took the truck to go meet her and I brought the tractor here to my house.  Then got my truck and went and shut the gates.  I have been in and out of the truck several times, and I was starting to ache, then climbing up in the tractor by myself was cute.... so when I came out of the field, the cows all down on the other side of the hill, I just left the gate open and came 1/2 mile down the road.  Stopped and shut the gate at the first field we fed, then went and shut the gate at the nurse cow pasture.  
He called and is supposed to call me when they get back, and then we will get the tractor and truck back to the main farm and I can get my car.  He wants to load the heifers and take them on his way to town, it is a just a little bit of a swerve off the straight shot to the stockyards, so makes sense if he can. 

I honestly thought he would call me back by now. 

I must have pulled a muscle in my right upper quad/almost into my groin... It is really killing me... I have to take the net wrap off the falling apart bales as he holds them up on the spear, and it is awkward and of course I am not real good on my feet/knees on this uneven ground... I turned to take a step slipped a little in the slick ground,  and all of a sudden I liked to fell over for the sudden pain.  Hurts to pick up the whole right foot/leg... so it is in the muscles/ligs/tendons....
. Took something to dull the sudden pain.

I also did take the battery out of the 4wd that is still sitting, and took it down to put in the outback.  The battery in it won't hold a charge.  I think it was needing replaced when I had the engine trouble.  So, since the 4wd has been sitting, I figured it was better to see if that battery will work because it is not doing it any good not being used.  They said they would put it on the charger;  if it charges and all, I will run it in the car for awhile and keep it charged back up.   I am pretty sure it was a pretty new battery.  If it doesn't work, then I will get a new one.  The forester has a new one.  The 2wd needs a new battery this year, but once it gets a little warmer it ought to last okay for the summer.  It is running a little low on cca's but as long as I don't leave the lights on, it seems to do fine, and still starts the truck.  

Forgot to hit send so I will do so now and then write more later.


----------



## farmerjan

I am home and done for the night.  I called DS and he was with her... she got sick several times on the way home from the treatment... and they finally got to his house and she was going to lay down for awhile.  He came up and got me, we went to the farm, decided to leave the tractor here since he was going to need it and doesn't need to be running it up and down the road.  I said fine.  
Helped him sort through the heifers at the barn and got 12 more loaded and out of there.  
He saw a steer that was supposed to go this morning... of course it was one of mine.  Must have jumped over the one gate and got in the other side with the heifers... Oh well...

He dropped off the heifers and went on to the sale.  I wanted to go in and see the steers sell.  Got there and the first several pens of lighter weight ones were off a good $.20-.40 / lb... and I figured it was going to be a train wreck... DS was pretty discouraged.
  But the 450's and over 500's were much better.   We hit the jackpot with the lighter group...just over $2.00 /lb.... and the heavier bunch brought $1.90/lb I think.  DS said that the lighter ones needed to bring 1.80 and the heavier ones needed to bring 1.70 so he did very well.... Of course... my steer wasn't in there since he had jumped the gate and there is no way he will bring that kind of money as a single so I lost out.  He will get sold down the road but I will not get that top dollar.  The buyers like to buy in groups....
I had 4 heifers to go today and the guy that took them is the same guy that has bought the last 2 bunches.... they were 1.43 so only a few cents off the last  group.  That was good. 
I did not stay at the sale to watch the heifers there to see what they were doing.  
DS also bought a yearling bull before I got to the sale.  There is a farm in WVa that sells about 6-10 every year at the stockyards... they advertise... and DS saw one he liked... He looks to have a nice straight back... will be pretty big when he matures.  He won't be ready to use this year... just a yearling and we like them 18 months minimum...prefer 20-24 months;  it is too hard on them as they aren't mature enough.   

So that was the day.  He also said they called and he has to go in at midnight because now they are saying 1-3 inches.... so he said he needed to get home and get the bull unloaded and a few bull calves he got for a pretty good price that he can castrate and use to help make up the group for WVa in 6 weeks.... at a lot less than what he got for his calves... 
I left to come home too.  
Then just a little bit ago, I hear voices and go out and there is DS... it is after 9 p.m.  and he is getting the tractor... because he wants to put it in the machine shed... because we are going to get this rain and snow... like it is going to hurt it for one time and to not waste the fuel going all the way back down there since he needs to come back up here to take more hay out on Sunday to the nurse cow pasture because we only got 1 load in there and 2 loads into the other field....and losing more sleep that he should have been home getting so he can work all night.  
Whatever... of course, she was "feeling a little better" so had brought him up after they got the bull unloaded... Just set wrong with me.....didn't even call me to say he was coming to get the tractor... been a he// of a note if I had gone out and it was gone.... REALLY....

Oh well, that is my pissy rant for the evening.  The best thing of all this is he said we would get together and get all the money straightened out from the last few heifers and check to see if there were any of my steers in this group that went...and get squared away... and I am going to make him stick to it.  

I am going in to take a shower and baby this sore leg.... It is miserable to get in and out of the car this evening... It feels just  like a pulled muscle.  Was maybe going to go get the outback tomorrow... but not with rain and snow.  It can stay there til monday.


----------



## Ridgetop

I hope you get good prices on the cattle.  Lots of uncertainty on livestock prices right now due to increased hay costs and worry about war.

Hope your leg heals up soon.  You need to take it easier - I know, easier said than done when you are a working farmer.  At least with most of the cattle gone to market (hopefully) you will have less of a workload.

Radiation is very exhausting.  Glad GF is almost done with it.  I did half of my radiation at the same time as finishing up my chemo.  Doctors advised against it, but kidding season was on top of me, and I couldn't be gone.  I had to be home for that so opted to get it over with before the dairy does started kidding.  We ended up with over 100 kids that year!  Most of them really nice does so I am glad that I did it but it was not easy.  When I was not in the barn removing kids as they were born, heat treating and pasteurizing, and bottle feeding newborns during the day I was sleeping! Luckily the boys did the miking and chores and were able to get the bottles and kid buckets ready.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> He will get sold down the road but I will not get that top dollar. The buyers like to buy in groups....


Probably a stupid question but ...
Do you know anyone with similar age/size animals that could stick him in their group for sale?


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the idea @Bruce.  There isn't anyone around here that we are friends with that follow the vaccination protocol we have.  Most sell right off the cows when they wean them... and we used to always do that too until DS decided to start buying a few and feeding them for awhile on the silage... And it has gotten to the point where we have a "reputation" for our animals and buyers buy on that also.  Just like @Ridgetop was saying about the buyers that mostly are buying her lambs, the same goes with the cattle.  Besides them wanting to buy in groups, because there is less chance for a bunch of calves from different places being put together and mingling their germs.... these buyers get to know the sellers and if the cattle are as good as the sellers claim.  Reputation sells on the good ones.  It also hurts on the smaller numbers to NOT have a reputation.  That takes years of not getting the best prices;  and learning the game.
  A little different with say the sheep, because they are more a timing thing with holidays and they get killed very soon after being bought and you don't get them to the size of the calves and for them to have to go from point A to point B for someone else to then carry them to the next phase. 
The steer might work in the group for WVa but I think he will be too small... he likes them in the 525-550 size... but he might work in the group of 7 that goes to the other guy.  He pays good for them.  And my steer is not normally high headed... we will see.  If not then he will go with the ones to the other sale... not today but maybe next Saturday.  That sale has a lot of smaller sized groups and singles go through... more smaller time farmers... and alot of "weekend farmers" come to it and buy say 2 or 4 or 5 for a few acres they have to graze.... He is a good steer, so still ought to bring good money... just won't ring the bell at the top like yesterday.  

WELL...... it is white out there.... YEP, it rained and then changed to snow about 4-5 a.m. and is still snowing.  Temps dropped and are now 28 degrees... with it supposed to continue dropping through the day.  Snow is supposed to stop around noon or so.... we will get about 3 inches probably.  but with the cold it will stick around for a day or 2.  Supposed to get alot of wind later so will be COLD.  
Glad the calves are out of the barn and lots.  The ones we kept will be good for the next day or 2 then get sorted out. 

Sure hope no one decides to calve for the next day or 2.  Weather is supposed to warm back up into the 50's and 60's the first of the week.  I will go up to feed the 3 cows and probably get them in to move mid week... they will be glad to see me I am sure with the grain.... will go tomorrow.. not going anywhere today.  
I am supposed to work tomorrow morning... But if the temps keep dropping and the slush turns to ice, I might very well call them tonight and say NOPE... guess I will wait to see if DS has to go in tonight again... and how cold it gets and all.  The farmer and his son will be milking regardless of whether I go or not so it won't inconvenience them at all... I test when it is their weekend to milk normally... 

So, I am going to go in and make some oatmeal for breakfast I think... want something nice and warm.  Will go out to the chickens in a bit.... and stay in for the day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope birthing calves are held until first of week!  Glad none of my goats are close enough to be concerned!!  Warmer is better.😁

At least the snow is weekend again, less overall traffic to deal.  Should melt fast with heat returning in a day or two.   That's sure helpful.  Glad calves went and sold well!!  That's always good news.  😊


----------



## farmerjan

Colder than a witch's  tit here....Wind is blowing like a banshee out there and it is just cold.  I went out to the chickens and ran back in.  Just went out again a little bit ago. Took the bottles out for testing at the farm.... Brushed all the snow off the car windshield and windows, it was rainy wet underneath and just starting to get a crust on top.  Started the car, got the wipers going and turned it off to leave them in the up position,  so they won't get frozen down at the bottom,  tonight.  This will make it easier to snap them in the morning to make sure they aren't stuck.  Then run the car for a few minutes so it can warm up before I have to leave.  Put the chickens in the crate for the night too.   It was really cold...felt like January  middle of the winter. 
Going to stick a chicken in the oven.  Not going to worry with stuffing it, just something to get the oven going and heating the kitchen a little.  Might see about baking some brownies or something, too.

Talked to my farmer and we are still on for the morning.  He wanted to make sure we are on the same time... we are going to milk/test on standard time so the cows aren't all screwed up.  He was talking about setting his phone and that it will automatically change time to go to daylight savings time... He was confusing me.  I said I don't use the phone for an alarm, I use the alarm clock and it won't change time until I change it... so I am going to get up and leave like normal on my clock.... I will change them after I get home since I don't have to "do anything else" tomorrow... It will take me forever to get used to the daylight savings time... it just doesn't feel right and I am always feeling like I am running behind.  I hate it.  Another reason to think about retiring.....no one to have to answer to... but not going to happen for at least the rest of this year... and with losing the farm down the road.... that is one more to help with the "semi-retirement"....

I finally got things straightened out with the annuity thing from my parents estate that was not in the will.  So I got the first of the 5 payments I set up for 5 years.  Glad to not have to keep calling them.  I am treating this as if I don't have it so that I will have a cushion.... but might get the outdoor wood furnace put in since I have no intention of putting in oil or gas... there are guys around here I would rather buy wood off of if DS doesn't have time to do it... and lots of places that we cut wood out of the fence rows and such, so that I can just bring it home here to use too. He doesn't have time to bother with me needing wood.  I will pay for the car with the money... and then I think I might sell it before the summer is out.  We'll see.

Okay, I am going in to put the chicken in the oven and then maybe get the vacuum out and clean up some on the floor.  Hope to get the cupboard upright next.....


----------



## farmerjan

Does anyone know how to say FROZEN ???  Like it was 16 when I left at 4 old time, to go test...recording thermometer says it got down to 13..... It is 11:30 and all the way up to 28...🌬️🥶🥶🥶🥶  Sorry guys, but this is frost your balls weather....  After 60's here last week.... Even with the rain... this is just shyt cold. 
Yes we had heat in the parlor... I never would have gone if we didn't. Would not have done it if I had to set up there either...   Testing went fine, and I got done and came home. Took some hot water out to the chickens as it was frozen of course.  Let them out of the crate but fixed the straw bales so they would stay in the greenhouse shelter today.  Too cold for them to be out running around in the snow.  The shelter will heat up some with the sun on it so will be comfortable.  It was a relief to just go in it before to get out of the wind and the sun warming the air above freezing.  The waterer did not have alot of water in it so after pouring the hot in it; it melted enough that it will continue to melt and then tomorrow I will take out a 2 gal bucket,  clean it out and refill again.   I can't believe it but that dam@#d possum must have been the problem as there hasn't been anything in the 2 traps since.  Cannot believe that he carried the 2 chickens I found, in 2 different directions and so far across the road up by the hay bales. 

Talked to DS a little bit ago.  He was finishing up feeding some hay while the ground is hard because it will melt the snow on top in the sun and make it slick.... and going home to sleep.  He had to go in at 8 p.m. last night and didn't get much sleep the night before.  They wound up having to push back snow that was drifting across the roads and spreading salt where it was freezing to the road and causing icy spots.  I went across several spots this morning where it was slick from the blowing snow and all.

 Sun is out and it is blinding with the white snow...Hopefully it will disappear fast.  Temps are supposed to get up to the 40's today, 50's tomorrow and 60's to near 70 the rest of the week. 
It was chilly in the house too....  I turned the gas heater up when I came in...
Ate some scrambled eggs when I got home.  Yesterday it was oatmeal....I didn't get to the vacuum last evening, so think that is next on the list now... and I want to get some "starting" soil in the seed starting greenhouse/tray, that I broke down and bought since I don't have any that have solid bottoms to use in the house;   so I can see about getting some of these older seeds "started" and see what the germination rate is going to be.  If they do real good I can share them or even have them to sell at the yard sale that I really want to have in hopefully May????

This weekend and next weekend are the Highland County Maple Festival weekends... I feel bad for everyone out there, as I know that yesterday was a totally shyt day for them and today will be colder than cold.... I am hoping to go next weekend... I did mention it to DS so don't know what that will mean.  I think GF is going in for that other surgery on Friday, so he will probably be tied up with her.  Guess I can go by myself... They cancelled it in 2020 for the covid crap, and didn't go last year.....

DS told me that he talked to a guy who went to one of the 2 Saturday stockyards and that prices were 30-50 cents LESS than what we got at the sale on Friday.... 4-500 lb steers were in the 1.50's on average. We were very fortunate to get such good prices and partly it was because the former owner of the stockyards had said he would do what he could to "help us" to get good prices.  Yes, they were good steers, and yeah there has to be at least 2 bidders to get a better price... but still... we were fortunate. It does look like the prices are coming off and will be off for awhile.  DS ought to be able to buy some more bull calves to band and get the group together for the WVa order for late April/early May at less than what ours brought... and hopefully by late fall when they get ready to ship them, prices and the world mess with Russia and the Ukraine, ought to have gotten figured out/stabilized... and he will make some money on them also.  This is a joint venture deal.... He also said that my steer that jumped the gate might fit in with the 7  he needs for that other guy....  ... He will pay nearly as good as we got for the ones that we sold. 

Time to get something done in the house.


----------



## Ridgetop

What other surgery does GF have to have?  Still for the cancer?  

You are having terrible cold weather back there!  Hoe it warms up soon.  I am glad to hear that the prices are going down on cattle since you have to buy some now to feed up for your buyers.  Selling everything now was a good idea since prices held until you sold. Hopefully you will be able to even out.


----------



## Mike CHS

That cold weather that you are having was here a couple of days ago and temp started at 16 and the high for the day was 29.  It only got down to 40 degrees by this morning and right now it's back up to 62.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop , she is having some "preventative" surgery, removal of tubes and ??? , since that is where this cancer had "traveled to",  in 2 other family members in the past???? I am not totally sure... not a total hysterectomy, but something.... You know telling me is not a priority...



So anyway, thanks @Mike CHS .  It was still cold yesterday with the wind but the sun melted quite a bit of the snow.  It was only down to 31 this morning, and sun and real nice and there is no trace of snow.... you would never know we had it to look at the outside today.... CRAZY.  
I was tired last night after the testing and the cold... and today the right leg and knee ached.  Having the cramps again, so back to the magnesium foam rub on for the cramps.  This is aggravating.  Plus the "pulled/strained" upper quad/groin muscle is very painful walking.... wasn't so bad, until I was really using it in the barn testing this afternoon.  They milk faster and so is a faster pace and I move more...

I went out and let the chickens out today.  Loaded meters and hoses in the car, put the trays of bottles in and got everything ready.  A friend from CT called and we talked for a bit on the phone.  Finally got off and left.  Dropped off yesterdays' samples to go out UPS and headed up to the farm.  Got there, set up and then had a little time to make a couple phone calls for testing.  Got one set up for next Friday and the other one will probably want to test Tues or Wed... of course because one other wants to test next week as his wife is having shoulder surgery today or tomorrow so wants to wait for his daughter to be home on spring break next week... here goes... feast or famine again... nothing else this week now... then probably 3 next week and I don't want to test Thursday as I want to go to that exotic animal auction on the 24th....At least we won't be shipping any of our own cattle as we are done for a bit.  

DS called while I was testing, and I finally called him back after testing. He wound up leaving work a little early and went to the stockyard about an hour south where we have gotten some pretty good "bargains" on some bull calves.  He wound up getting a few pretty nice ones he said... paid a little more than he usually does for bull calves, but said they are nice and he will make his money off them unless the prices drop WAAAAY down this fall.  He says we will "work them" (castrate and hit with shots) this weekend.  I think he has 10-12 of the 30 he will need... he kept 3 or 4 of ours that were real quiet and friendly so that they will be like the "lead cows" to get the rest to follow them into the pens after they are out in the pastures in WVa .... so, his deal.... and he is hoping to get them enough in the next 2 weeks so they have a little time to get accustomed to things before they get turned out on the 100+ acres out there for the summer.  

He is trying to work out with the friend in upper VT, to meet in CT so that he does not have to feed these animals until May.  It would be an 8 hr trip for him and about 5-6 for the friend to come down... so hopefully he can do that,  instead of waiting for 2 more months. They ought to be able to leave the maple syrup/sap collecting for a day???? 
Tomorrow is PT for the evaluation session, and I want to go check if the battery took a charge for the other car.... and then make arrangements to pick it up.
  The weather is supposed to be even nicer than today.   I just put in a load of clothes to soak in the washing machine and will run them through tomorrow.  Possible showers on Wed so will want to get them hung and dry tomorrow.  
Need to pack the samples I brought home tonight to drop off when I go to PT,  so they ship tomorrow. 

The trucks came to get the cows from the farm just down the road, that is selling out, to take them to PA.  Sad to see the end of that dairy in alot of ways. One more gone.  There used to be over 20 dairies in this county, we are down to 4 now.

Time to quit and get a shower.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sad about the dairy selling out but with no children to take it over they might as well sell now when they are getting a better price for the herd.   Family farms just can't make enough money without at least one partner and often both having to work off the farm to make ends meet.  Fewer farm kids are willing to work the hours their parents did, especially when they have to work other jobs as well.  Sad this is happening - I don't know where our food will come from in the future!

These days with genetic cancer testing more women are going for the preventative surgery to avoid fatal cancers later.  Hopefully she will recover well.

Hope your knees start feeling better, but it has not been that long since the surgery and you are probably over doing.  I know how that works!  The severe weather may also have something to do with the recurring pain.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ... yes, it is better that the herd sells now.  The  milk prices have been up for a couple months and the cows are worth more now than they have been for quite awhile.  It is the smartest decision.  Yes, it is sad... and I don't know where people think their food is going to come from.  Both dairy cow numbers and farm numbers continue to decline, even though the ones staying in are getting bigger due to the economy of scale.  They pretty much have to.  Spreading the cost of 150,000 tractor over 50 cows is cost prohibitive... spreading it out over 500 cows makes it a little more doable.  You are also right that many young people don't want to work that hard, or that many hours... and the ones that are willing to,  still have a hard time trying to justify it for the amount they make.  Or they have a spouse/partner etc working a job for benefits at least , like you said.  

I think that is what GF is doing, a preventative surgery due to the family history.  For her sake I hope it goes okay.  

I had PT and a 10 visit "assessment" they have to do for Medicare... He says that he thinks that I will get more as I get more active... and gave me some new type of stretches to try doing.  I liked to come off the table when he worked on the hamstring up the back of the knee today...OOOH... and it is definitely tighter than it was,  again.  Just frustrating.  It has been 4 1/2  months since the surgery... I expected a little better response... more like the left knee has done.  One thing though, the longer you let them go, and suffer, and walk "out of whack" the harder it is for the rehab I am being told now... The immediate relief of the pain in the knee joint is more pronounced... as in it doesn't hurt to stand.... but the harder it is to get the muscles,  and especially the tendons, ligaments and like the ham string,  to recover.  I did pull the quad muscle when I slipped the other day... he said to take it a little easy on it and do some ice if it continues to hurt... but if I didn't go down, then it is good that it "responded" and I could catch myself....

DS had the guys from the Rockbridge cattle assoc come by the barn and assess the steers,  for their upcoming sale... we are going to ship some through them.... they work to get bigger groups of cattle together... so like someone with only 2 or 5 total can get some advantage of the "group lot" prices.  Of course don't know what they are going to bring... it is a tel-o-auction sale... it will be on March 28th. 2 weeks.  We have not sold any through them before so decided to send a few... see how they do.  I greatly doubt they will do what we got last week.... with the drop in prices overall.  But it might be a benefit for us.  So, your suggestion @Bruce of finding "someone" to ship my steer with will work out this way.  There are certain requirements for these group sales... so we might benefit.  Here's hoping.  The other good thing is barrel price on oil dropped today... hoping it stays down... gas and diesel will come back down a little too.... so maybe it will be an added plus if it will stay down a bit, or come down more.  

Went this late aft and helped feed more of the old hay bales and all.  They are all fed out now except for a couple that DS thinks he can manage.  We are getting down on hay more than we usually do.  I get real dirty from cutting the net wrap off as they are falling apart, so am heading in for a shower and wash the dirt and stuff out of my hair.  
Did a load of jeans etc.,  and hung them out today.  Sun was out... I was in a short sleeved T-shirt today.  Hit 69... tomorrow supposed to be sunny for a good part of the day then possible showers late into early Thursday.  Then sun and nice for the end of the week.


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday morning.  Temps only down to 45 last night and up over 60 already at 10.  Partly sunny, but some clouds.  Supposed to get cloudier and then some rain coming in with temps not supposed to drop much below 45-50 tonight.  
I am going to go out and bring the clothes in while it is still partly sunny out.  Going to put my several hanging pots of spider plants outside on the deck again.  The rain will do them good too.  
I found a source of smaller hanging pots so I can pot up some of them separately.  I was checking out prices in Lowes and some other stores and the real nice nursery/greenhouse not far from where I have PT.  They are alot more expensive than I thought so if I pot mine up and get them growing;  I would be able to sell them for less than the stores and still make some money and get some gone.  There are sooo many ... this one plant I rescued from my parents house in CT years ago is sooooo productive.  I have gotten covered up with indoor plants here.  Of course adding more violets doesn't help... but these spider plants are just taking over.  They look real good too.  Last year I hung them under the maple tree on the low branches and they did good.  

DS called a little bit ago and said that gas had dropped down to 3.99 at the local stations.  I had not filled up yesterday although it was getting down to 1/4 tank and I had been keeping it filled with the constant increasing prices... I hadn't heard the current barrel price but yesterday it dropped under $100......here's hoping it will come down a little more. Never thought I would be excited to pay 3.99 a gallon when we were paying 2.89 not too long ago.... . Diesel is still 5.05 here, but he got it for 4.89 on Monday when he went to the stockyard south of here and bought those bull calves.  He said he was looking at them and they really are nice... wished there had been 20 there...he got 6.... that was all there were.  
I am going to go out and get the clothes in and make sure everything is under cover for the rain... I think there is a bag of feed in the back of the truck.  I have been taking a bucket of feed with me to go feed the cows at the pasture and they are coming right in the pen.  Need to take feed up to the nurse cow pasture and feed in the barn for the calves to come in the creep feeder.  I think I will go up where we were getting the hay... he had a couple of good bales and some fell off one of them so I can pick it up and put some hay in the barn for them too.  No sense in leaving it lay.  There is some crappy stuff too I am going to get to use in the garden.

Time to get productive.  Been kinda lazy this morning...


----------



## farmerjan

Came in before and ate a sandwich.  Brought the clothes in off the line so I wouldn't be rushing.  Then I made sure everything I needed to put under the carport was done.  Took the broom and swept off the little bit of the porch that is not covered with boxes.  Took the clipper/shears and cut back all the "snowball plants", around the front porch,  that should have been done last fall but not much got done with the knees and all.  Still have the ones around the deck to work on.  

Then I went down and paid for the outback.  The battery I took down won't work, terminals not in the right place for the car, the truck is different.  But it will hold a good charge.  So tomorrow I hope to take the car down and get a new battery... they will jump me at the garage and then they can put a new one in at the battery place.  We have a local place that does starters and alternators and has batteries also.   I will put the battery back in the 4x4 because they are going to come and get that and get it running, once I get the outback home;  since I am not going to bother DS anymore about it.  I am accomplishing nothing by having it sit here.  I would prefer to drive it to the pastures here close anyway.   Then everything will actually be running...
Also took a couple bags to the dumpster while I was close.  But got home and realized I forgot to fill the car.  

Then will be my mom's new (to me)  vehicle in NH,  once all that gets to that point; to make a decision about.  I already found out that I can get the loan for it and I will finance it until I decide which vehicle I will sell, but think probably the outback.  Since my mom's only has 75,000 on it (2012) it would be better to keep it if I like driving it... but who knows, I might not like it.  For future consideration.....

We are getting a few sprinkles... looks like it is coming this way. I have a bit of a headache, must be the change in the atmospheric pressure.  

Going to eat some chicken tonight that I cooked the other day. Maybe make some broccoli to go with it... I also need to make some more mashed potatoes... a few are getting a little soft. 
 I will keep some for planting since there are some sprouts coming... and will try to cook up the rest that are good.  I also am going to order some more of the specialty ones to plant this year.   Want to have some to keep through the winter if possible.  Time to think about starting the old seeds and see what comes up.  Maybe I will fill the starter tray and let the rain/showers get them wet for planting.  It is so dry in the bag and I know that is for shipping purposes and all.  The rain will have a little more nitrogen than if I wet it from the faucet.  

Going to put the chickens in early so I don't have to go out in the rain later.  
Did any one hear that the senate has passed a bill to make daylight savings time permanent and no changing back and forth?  I really hate it.  Let's make it REAL TIME and leave it at that.  Changing the clock to match people's schedule is somehow just wrong.


----------



## Mike CHS

I also heard some discussion about leaving the decision about the time change up to the states and I don't care for that.


----------



## Bruce

Hawaii and most of Arizona don't do DST. Doesn't that make it up to the states currently? I think VT has something that says they can change if any of the abutting states change. That also makes it seem like it is currently up to the states. 

I will again say I think we should go with the scheme DD1 told me about a few years ago. ONE (military time) world time zone, set it at the current UTC. Everyone can decide what time they open their businesses, stores, etc on their clocks. Yeah it would be weird for some time, sun coming up at 1000 and the work day starting at 1200 or whatever but we could get used to it. Easiest for those in western Europe of course since they are already on that clock.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a decent day.  Went to PT,  pool session.  Really worked at the exercises on the right knee/leg.  Then I came back and filled the car up.  Glad that I waited an extra day since it came down to 3.94 at the Shell and then I have a rewards card so got it for 3.89.  At that price I still put $51.00 in the car... yeah, it was empty.  WOW....less than 15 gallons.  I used to fill it for under $30.00.  
Then I came home.  I had let the chickens out earlier.  They were happily scratching everything up with the rain bringing all the bugs out I guess. 
It got down to 42 with the rain overnight but got up to 69 today,   but it was a cool, damp, day.  The sun finally came out late this afternoon but it wasn't warm... just comfortable.  I think it is supposed to get a little cooler tonight.. sun tomorrow for awhile then more rain coming in.  It is spring... showers and all that. 
Daffodils in the yard are blooming.  Snow bent over a bunch of them so they won't be standing up as well.  

Went out and locked chickens in a little while ago.  Then I made some supper.  Did the dishes in the sink and got another box of stuff emptied.   Not a very exciting day.  I dug up some of the tiny holly trees that are coming up in the yard.  Want to see if I can get them to grow as the previous owners said they could not transplant any and have them grow up at their house.  We'll see.  They just get mowed off when the lawn gets mowed so thought I would try.  They are only like 4 leaves.  There is one that is about a foot tall that is in that bush that has the tiny white flowers in the spring that I want to move.  I will try to move it when I get the bush dug up and moved.  Also got a few more things clipped in the yard to try to make things a little less unruly.  I did not go down to get the car, decided to do it tomorrow morning.  
Seems like I can't get anything moved here.  Wanted to get the forsythia moved and this bush with the tiny white flowers and a few other things, before this spring growth.  Guess it will happen.  I need a small tractor with a bucket/backhoe type thing to dig them up and get them moved.  And of course my fruit trees didn't get moved either.  I cannot dig with a shovel very well.  I have been trying and it still doesn't work very good with the knees.  

Oh, and I read in one of the threads about kneeling on the replacements.  I was told no kneeling,  for the first few months.  I have found that I can kneel on them somewhat on the bed... but the skin across the mechanical knee cap is a little painful.  I am going to see if I can do it as I work on losing weight.  My girlfriend in CT said she cannot kneel on her replacements. But I talked to another person that said they could kneel on theirs.  I have heard that it is difficult.  I think some of mine is the weight also.  I will find out when the cows start to calve and I try to ear tag some of them as I often straddle them and sometimes when they are laying on the ground so I am kneeling straddling them.  I will have to see if I can do it.  If you have only 1 done then you could mostly kneel on the good one,  and then work on the replaced one getting used to taking more weight. I could kneel on mine before, it was the standing and walking that was so painful;  and getting up was nearly impossible.


----------



## Ridgetop

Maybe using some good knee pads would help too.  Have to see.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## farmerjan

Started out foggy, now sun and really nice looking.  Warm already, upper 60's.  Feels good.  Chickens let out, going to go up and help DS feed silage in a bit. 
He said GF is really really sore, and not supposed to put any stress on the 3 small incisions from the surgery.  He is going to do feeding and then go back. Said she cannot barely stand up on her own.  There is another friend staying with her right now.  Da#@ I needed to do things differently with my knees to get all that kind of attention... It was all I could do to get up and down with them to just get to the bathroom... 
Done and over... if only this hamstring would quit with the sharp pains and all.....rolling over in bed and then getting up is enough to make me bite my tongue for the language I mutter... and the tears that I get in my eyes... why could it not just do what the left knee did... and JUST BE FINE ?????  The magnesium rub is not helping much now... it is just sooo painful in certain movements....  

Plants are out on the deck, going to put shoes on and head in that direction in a few minutes. Need to eat something first... I forgot and now stomach is growling...


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve... helped DS at the farm with the silage as we were finishing up one bag.  Weather was nice but then later this afternoon it got cloudy and this evening it is a bit windy.  Only 20% chance of possible showers now.  
I had to go down to pick up some strawberries that I ordered through one of the FFA groups... they are not the greatest looking, a couple are moldy which I am not real happy about, but the girl said that all the flats had a couple of bad ones.  I did it to help out the FFA but doubt I will do it again.  I am going to work them up and freeze them for now. 
Stopped at the Goodwill down near there on the way home and got 2 pr of jeans.  They are now $6.99 at this Goodwill...used to be 4.99.  Their book prices have come down though.  $.50 for paperbacks and 1.00 for hard backs.  Used to be  $1 & 2....

Got the chickens locked in. Dumped the little bit of water and will take out fresh tomorrow. 

Not much else going on.  Tomorrow he wants to castrate those bull calves he got and give the shots.  
Talking about cattle.  A couple of the guys on the cattle forum I frequent, are talking about the extremely high prices we are getting for cull cows.  Some in the 90's and over 1.00 per lb.  One guy usually buys old pregnant cows, gets them calved out, runs them for the summer and then both the calves and the cows get sold in the fall.  Last year he was averaging 6-700 per cow in cost.  These are what we call "broken or smooth mouth"... in other words, nubs or no teeth.  OLD COWS.  He just got 4 and they averaged $1060... which by their weight was $.87/lb, which is way high.  What this is meaning is that there will be fewer and fewer head of cattle around because he said that the killer buyers were buying up all the 4-5 month breds;  even cows that were not old... this is taking that many more out of the "cow herd" numbers... less bred cows, less calves for the next year.  Beef is going to go up.... and it is going to be less available. 
 On top of that, there is also a very widespread drought in the mid-west, west and plains states.  You can go on the internet and look up the US Drought Monitor... This is serious.  Drought means no grass, so grazing is worse, NO HAY... and the ranchers are selling down their herds to their core breeding stock.  And no dryland wheat to harvest... flour will be in short supply too.  

I also heard on the radio today that one of the reservoir lakes in Utah is at such low levels that they don't know if there will be enough water to supply the cities and all that are dependent on it this year.  I didn't catch which one.... 

Just wanted to give you all a heads up.... we sold most all our 450-500 lb heifer calves this spring.... prices were too good to keep any but the very best.  But I think that we will be keeping most all the heifers that get born this spring,  if the replacement bred heifers get high... these will be breedable in fall of 2023 @ 18 months old... calving in 2024..... I didn't get to the sale today but am going to have to keep my eyes open and try to pick up a few more oddball cows that have calves with them, or bred and ready to calve,  kind. 

If anyone gets a beef or a half, you had better make sure that you have one scheduled to buy...or a kill date for your own.... because at the prices they are selling cull cows for, beef is going to be high if it is available.


----------



## farmerjan

Found the article on the water in Utah... It is Fox news 13... Salt Lake City... The lake they were referring to is Lake Powell... and it could very well get to dangerous low levels for generating electricity by July of 2022... that is this year...
Something to think about.


----------



## Baymule

This is going to hit people with families hard. It is already hitting people hard, it's only going to get worse. My DD was complaining that her weekly grocery bill is running $250 and that's not buying meat. She still has meat in the freezer from dear ol' Mom. Mom isn't raising meat this year. She says hurry up and find a farm. LOL LOL I still have plenty in my freezers, I can keep them supplied for awhile, but I NEED to find my farm! 

There are plenty of cattle around here, so I'll be able to raise another steer when I find my farm. I might have to pay top dollar for one, but there are plenty available and I know enough people with cattle, that a feeder steer won't be a problem.


----------



## Mini Horses

The things happening are scary!    At our level of involvement we see things that the average consumer doesn't.   At least it gives us some "prep" time.  And on a day to day, our very lifestyle of sustainability is what enables us to at least eat well.  👍. Some of the dramatic weather patterns are because of the global warming situations and I can't fix that!  Glad we are on the east coast which has, overall, made it through in a somewhat better outcome -- so far.

There just seems to be no end to these challenges....add in higher crime rates ☹️   I long for the older, quieter, harder working times.  We had less material and more empathetic ways.

I am concerned with the Russian situation as Putin just wants to conquer and at some point he can/will release against USA.   I'm in a prime target with all the military facilities here but, hopefully, one of the most protected with advance alert systems because of same.🤷

I'm aware, just not dwelling on it!  Keep on getting up!


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday eve.  Started out as a decent day but we had alot more clouds than I thought.  We got some sun late this afternoon.  Temps went up to 74 on the thermometer, but there was a pretty brisk breeze so didn't feel real warm.  I was in a long sleeved t-shirt and was comfortable.  
DS finally called and we worked the calves this afternoon.  He had a couple of friends come and it went along real good.  Plus, they helped him with the broken spring in the post driver which I probably couldn't have done since it took the 3 of them.  It was a productive day for him when he finally got to the farm.  Problem is he is losing over a half a day's work with babying her.  He talks about all he is not getting done, and I just listen...not getting into it but he is sounding a bit frustrated and even a little angry.... guess he will have to figure it out.  I understand that she is hurting right now... but... there always seems to be something and he cannot afford to keep this up if he wants to keep the farm and get it to be more workable.  He should have had all the litter spread because it has been pretty much dry enough to get on the fields but he is not getting it done as fast as it should be done.  But......you gotta be there to do the work and not keep leaving to do something that she "wants to do"....

I have decided to go to Highland County to the Maple festival for a bit tomorrow.  Will go by myself since he will not be able to leave her.  Haven't heard from Deb so I guess she didn't come out to the farm this weekend again.  I will get up early, let the chickens out, and go to eat Pancakes and poke around a little and then quit when my knees start to get too tired.  Want to do something enjoyable for a change.  

Got some of the soil mix in the one tray to see what seeds will sprout from some of the old ones I have.  It will be 6-8 weeks before we can plant the sensitive ones out there... mid-May.  Then I can see what I am going to need to get to supplement.... 

Ordered a couple rolls of electric netting for the chickens and little calves I am going to bring home from the dairy in a couple of weeks. If I can get them to eat down some of the old grass with the new coming up through where I want the garden, that will make it easier to get it tilled too.  Then just move them further down into the field.  
TSC carries the OK brand of fencing that @Baymule  used... EXCEPT NOT the sheep and goat fence.... going to talk to the manager and see if they can get it on a delivery of other fencing.... I want the 4x4 spacing..... or see what other brand they might carry.  I need to see if Rural King carries it.  JUST AGGRAVATING....

Ate some jello I had in the fridge a little bit ago.  Had a hamburger for lunch.  Don't know what I want...... I did put a bunch of eggs in to hard boil today.  

Got 2 farms set up for this coming week and another called to say they had just changed feed and got into some not so good silage so want to wait for a week.  That works since I have one more to talk to and will probably do them on Mon or Wed afternoon and I suspect that Wed will work better since she will be coming home from a show tomorrow (Sunday).  I would prefer Monday....  Haven't heard from my jersey herd 125 miles away, so I don't think they have sold out yet....Got 2 for the following week; and a meeting here at the local fire dept for a cattle marketing seminar, on Tuesday.

Need to get the mower started... and get some "pre-grass growing", old stuff mowed... maybe this week?  And get the lines for the electric netting mowed,  so I can get it up;  and contain these PITA chickens, so they quit scratching all my daffodils and iris along the porch.    I want to put down some mulch/wood chips and they will have a grand old time just scratching them all over....I miss the meat birds.... they never came this far even....and they certainly didn't do all this "enthusiastic" scratching !!!!!  And get some seriou weed eating done along the 3 peach trees so I can mulch them good too.  At least now I can stand,  to run the weed eater.


----------



## Baymule

OKBRAND Agricultural and Industrial Wire Products
					

OKBRAND is committed to providing the highest quality products at the most competitive prices. We are driven to support our customers and the wire industry.




					okbrandwire.com
				




Perhaps you can contact the company and order from them or a nearby dealer. 

A maple syrup festival sounds like fun. Enjoy some pancakes this morning!


----------



## farmerjan

Chilly morning and day.  43 to start, and now only up to 52 with the wind blowing so feels colder.  Mostly cloudy and had a few sprinkles while coming back from Highland County from the Maple Festival.  Ate a good breakfast of buckwheat pancakes and a ham slice and OJ... Walked around the school's gym with alot of the crafters, did a few outside in town but knees were starting to ache a bit.  Mostly due to the temps and weather I am sure.  So, I did a little more then took a scenic drive home.  Saw one of the "girls" that is a dental hygienist at my dentists' office... she is real nice... working in the kitchen at the high school where I ate breakfast.  
There were getting to be quite a few people there and didn't want to fight the crowds.... not as much fun when you are by yourself either.  So, I left about 7:30 to go over... left about 1:30 to come home. It's an hour or so drive. This is the last day and people get tired out and ready to quit earlier... several people said it was quite busy yesterday....Warmer too...
The wind is really blowing and gusting here this afternoon. So, it will be an "inside to work",  the rest of the day.  There's always plenty I can do.  Going to go through the seed packets and get them planted to see what is what.  
I am going to put back on a lightweight sweatshirt, it is cool in the house...Got socks to fold and vacuuming to do...


----------



## farmerjan

Got some vacuuming done.  Put what was left of the chicken in a pot to cook for soup and to make some chicken salad since I didn't eat as much of the meat off this one.  
I finally figured out how to get the cupboard upright without doing any damage to me or it... put the folding step ladder under it as I lifted it part way, then swiveled it around to get it the rest of the way... YAY... but then found out how "crooked" the floors are in the DR... and I do not have anything that I can use for wedges since there are basically no pieces of scrap wood here and I want to put the tapered ones under it so that it will stay level.... GRRR
 But that is not the end of the world.... I will get something tomorrow. So that is in place and as soon as I get it leveled, I will start putting some of the clean stuff that I stuck in some boxes, into it.... and out of the kitchen floor.... the doors are a little worse for being outside on the deck even though it was covered... may have to take them off and either see if they can be sanded or maybe have to replace them... they are finished on one side, plywood so not cheap... But I will still put stuff in there as soon as I get it leveled tomorrow.

I will text my farmer tomorrow morning and tell them that the only thing I have open to test is on Wed afternoon.... or we could do it saturday...
Locked in chickens and pulled up the hose from last year out of the overgrown grass so I can get out there with the mower...and not cut up a new hose....

Ate another hamburger/no bun for supper as I was not real hungry from the big breakfast of buckwheat pancakes but didn't want to eat at 9 p.m.. 
Wind has slowed down finally.  Going to quit for the night.  The recording thermometer said it got down to 39 sometime this morning after I left....and it is down to 43 already.  Tonight is supposed to be a little colder than last night.  

Happy 1st day of Spring... better late than never.. Sure didn't feel much like it today.  March came in like a lamb, spring came in like a chilly lion.... no tellin' how it will go out in 10 days.....


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Check your local hardware store or Lowe's/Home Depot for shims. The ones here usually have them in the end cap zone near the checkout area.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Larsen Poultry Ranch ... I think I got some at Lowe's the last time.  That was my probable go-to.  I rather hate to make a special trip when I am going to be half way there tomorrow.... but I have PT then testing tomorrow, testing Wed morning... possible testing Wed aft (waiting for them to get back to me)....PT and then I want to go to the exotic animal  on Thursday.....then a big herd testing on Friday which I will leave here by noon.....so if I don';t go get them today, I will have very little time to work on getting the stuff in the cupboard and out of the boxes for several days.  Debating to run up there in a few minutes and just get it done, against the extra gas for something non-essential.

It got cold last night... 36 but it is mostly sunny out and temps warming.  Supposed to get up into the 60's-70's maybe....  Maybe if I go now, and do whatever other errands on my list, then tomorrow I can come straight home from PT and work around here until testing late in the afternoon.  They don't start til 4:30 and it is only 15 minutes up the road.  Might be the smarter move. I can see about the mowing after I get back when it is warmer....


----------



## farmerjan

Total change of plans today.  Was finishing up in town, and DS called and he was going to the stockyard in Roanoke, 1 hr south;  so I wound up going with him instead. It was still cool around 1 but the sun had finally come out full, so it warmed up quite a bit this afternoon.  Hit 70 on the thermometer.... He got some more bull calves.  Most are pretty nice, 2 are real skittish... and one 800+ lb steer that will be a future beef because he was a good price.  Thick built but had some white on him like he was part holstein and he didn't bring much.  Got a heifer he has been feeding that just isn't gaining and won't make a good beef I don't think.  So, think he will sell her and get whatever he can out of her,  and do this steer in the fall instead. He needs 2 for June, 1 july, 1 aug, 1 sept.... then 2 in dec.  Got a couple on feed now and might try to find another "bigger one" or 2 for the fall killings if the ones aren't big enough.  

So we came home, unloaded, and checked them out in the barn, will work them this weekend.  Finding that it works better to just let them chill for a few days before doing any shots or anything. Plus, some of these had not been weaned, so they are going to walk fences and holler for their momma's.  Hopefully they will chill out in a few days.  They are in with a couple that we banded on Saturday with the help he had, and a couple of other ones so they ought to learn to come in for feed and water.  Doubt they have even seen silage before but they did know what eating hay was.  
Watched the gates as he fed some silage in the barn and in the back lots for the calves already back there.  Then came home, locked in the chickens.  I will put the meters on the truck in the morning before I go to PT.  Then stop and set them up since it is on my way and then I can come straight home after PT and get something done here before going back to test late afternoon.  

So, I am going to go in and get these shims under the cupboard so I can wipe out the shelves and get some stuff in there.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good job!  Was beautiful here today.  Sunshine, 68.  A doe kidded around lunchtime.  Split twins, good mom. Had them cleaned, up and nursing.  They were jumping around in no time!  Love it.  Especially after the preemie last week.


----------



## Ridgetop

Good news on the bull calves at good prices.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a good day!


----------



## farmerjan

Been busy today and getting too late to post as I need to be back in the barn to test at 5:30 a.m.; so will have to wait til I have a bit of time to post. Maybe tomorrow but a herd let me know today that they want Wed afternoon, so I will be busy with this herd and then the other one later on.  
  Hope everyone is staying safe from the fires on one end and the tornadoes and rain on the other end.  Has anyone heard from @Jesusfreak101?  Not  sure which part she is in.


----------



## Baymule

You are busy, busy, busy this week! I just sent @Jesusfreak101 a text, asking her to check in on the coffee thread.


----------



## Ridgetop

I will go check that thread.


----------



## farmerjan

Been a long day.  46 this morning... Started raining while in the barn testing around 6:30 or 7 a.m.  Rain pretty much all day.. Got up to 55 but this afternoon it got chillier feeling.  There looks to be about an inch in the rain gauge but I didn't get real close or dump it.  Rain is supposed to taper off tonight, tomorrow is supposed to be warmer then temps down in the 50's for a few days and nights back into the low 30's or maybe colder.... 
It is squishy out there to walk this evening. Locked in the chickens and they were in the crate already. 
Tested this morning, got done with the computer stuff at the house, got the meters off the milk line after finishing the  cycles. Went to get milk at the farm I get it and got his info on the cows since I was going to the farm to test where we run his registered cows through for info.  Came home, put milk in glass jars in fridge... Packed the samples from this morning's farm and got bottles etc in trays and had to leave.  Dropped off samples for UPS and went to the other farm.  Had to change all the brackets for this farm of course... 
We tested and I was getting tired and legs sore.  Came home and it was still raining.  

Carried the samples in the house, and I ate some leftovers DS dropped off.  GF didn't care for it... it was a pork chop with sweet potatoes and biscuits on top.... layered I guess you could say.  Not bad.  DS said the friend of hers made it for them, and of course GF won't eat left overs and DS said he has eaten it for 3 nights... thought I might like to try it as he has had enough... Heated it up and it was okay... Not something I would probably make for myself... but still not bad.  Very filling.  I am not fussy...

Going in to take a shower and wash my hair and go to bed.  Got to get the samples packed sometime so they can go out tomorrow.  I have a PT appt at 9 a.m. so will have to get up and get going.  Tomorrow is supposed to be nice out.  Think I will just go to PT and come straight home.  Nothing pressing I have to go do.  Am debating on going to the exotic animal sale tomorrow night... will see how much I am hurting tomorrow.  Too tired to make an intelligent decision tonight.  The ground will be too wet to do much outside...

Maybe by tomorrow I will fill in around the edges of what else I may have forgotten to post...


----------



## Baymule

Exotic animals sale sounds like fun!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, here I am.  After I got off the computer, I went in and decided to get a shower.  WTH.... no hot water.  REALLY... yep... no hot water.  It is like 10 pm.... okay, went in and heated some water on the stove to wash up and went to bed.  I am tired and sore after working 2 herds yesterday... sure, had a break inbetween, but still over 7 hours on concrete on my feet testing.  Got up this morning and checked on the breaker box.  It didn't seem like it had kicked it out,  but I flipped it off then back on.  Plenty of  cold water.... got dressed to be at PT at 9.  Went out and opened up chickens, and it was pretty foggy.   Sometimes it is foggy here on the ridge and not so much down the hill.  But left for PT and it was like a cream soup.... fog that was pretty thick and very dense.  Like that all the way to PT and the girl there said it was like that when she got to work at 8.  
Did PT and they used heat on the right knee/ham string/tendons etc.  It seemed to really help so I am going to have to start using more heat on it and doing more exercises daily I guess. 

Left there and had a call from my farmer from yesterday looking for info on a test on milk for selling cows.  They are having "help" problems and may be cutting the milking numbers... had to make phone calls, leave messages... all that.  Just now got a call back and then called the farmer... all takes time.

Just made an egg salad sandwich for lunch and ate.  I checked the water and I have hot water... SOOO..... It will need to be looked into if it does it again, because it means something is tripping the breaker... maybe it was just from the rain... we had some thunder... something in the electric even though we did not lose the power...But for now, I am going to do the dishes and all.  Hope that it was just a "blip" but suspect there will be more problems down the road.  My life doesn't go that easy.  

So, going in to do the dishes, and get some stuff moved out into the cupboard.  Then I can actually have some space to move around.  I need to get some things just picked up and put away and straightened out.  
Yesterday, I had put out the flats that I had put the seed starting soil in,  to get watered by the rain,  and the flat with those flat peat "pellets" so they would swell and then I can plant some seeds.  Brought them in the house earlier and will try to get some work done on them, later on.  
Got to go in and pack the milk samples, so I can get them shipped out today. 
I thought the sun would finally come out and burn off this for but it hasn't.  The forecast was for 70 today... NOT at this rate... Might clear off later but I am not holding my breath.  So, the ground is squishy so I will be staying in and working inside today.  No sun to dry it out .  We had 9 tenths inch in the rain gauge this morning... so it was a good rain yesterday without all the problems some other areas had.  

Lunch break if over...


----------



## Bruce

What types of animals do they sell at the exotic sale?


----------



## farmerjan

Hey.  Got home from testing a bout 8:30... it was a long afternoon.  Knee ligaments, tendons, muscles,  and ham string are not happy.  I left here at 11:30 to get gas and all before work; set up and 5 hrs in the parlor... then "paperwork" (computer) that the owners didn't get done ... which is his job since he is on that program, as well as punching in milk weights and all... 
 Not enough adjectives ... but I did it and he is good to go for another 5-6 weeks.  Supposed to call the first of May....

I will address the different breeds/animals that were at the sale tomorrow @Bruce ... Didn't want you to think I was ignoring you.  I did go after all, and it was interesting and tiring... got home Thurs night about midnight....
One of the elements in the hot water heater must have quit as I have some hot water but it doesn't last as long and then it is more lukewarm...so it will have to be looked at.  At least that is a reason why it probably kicked the breaker and it wasn't tripped so far that I noticed it, when I flipped it off then back on.  Need to get it figured out before the other element dies.  Maybe DS can get in there and at least tell me what I need or if the water heater is in decent enough shape to warrant replacing the element.... and if so, might do both at the same time so no one has to crawl down in/under there anytime soon again.... I will mention it tomorrow.  

I'm done for the night. It is already after 11.  Ate an egg salad sandwich and a glass of milk and I am headed in for a shower and bed.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay.  It is too cold with the wind this morning to do much outside.  So, I am in.  

The exotic animal sale was not really all "exotic" but it was mostly for all the stuff that 'backyard" farmers and such like and have... as well as stuff that just doesn't have any other "sale" that they would appeal to people that like the "odd ball stuff" and that the regular stockyard sales the stuff goes for pennies because it is the wrong type of buyers. 
They had some horse tack, there were a bunch of rabbits, there were some "sugar gliders", guinea pigs.  Then they had baby kids and baby lambs... that brought in the 35 to 125 range... all depending who was interested.  I am talking bottle baby little ones.  Bunches of goats.  A lot of nigerians and just "brush goats",  a few La Manchas.... see what you all taught me about different breeds.  The weirdest thing is that I never saw a lamancha with horns and they look terrible like that. I knew  people always talked about dehorning goats... somehow I thought lamanchas were polled.... they are UGLY with the horns and no ears.  I am not a fan of no ears anyway... but that was just weird. There were a few Nubians or crosses.  Most were sold as singles and were sold by the head.  I would say in the 30/hd for some small ones to as much as 300/hd for bigger fleshier animals.  Several different buyers. 
Same for the sheep.  Most of the babies brought in the 50-150 range a few less but I can remember farmers giving away lambs years ago so they didn't have to bottle feed.  With the price of milk replacer, there is no way these bottle babies come out on the black side of the ledger..... LOTS of ram lambs and buck goat kids... females brought more. 
Then they go into the baby calves... Mini zebu cattle... the calves were in the 300-1,000 range.  I thought it was totally outrageous but then I am a farmer for a living type of person and not a "specialty/novelty" farmer.  No offense... but I think they are so ugly they are cute.  There were probably 15 of them.... didn't know we had so many people with them.  I cannot for the life of me understand why you would take a calf off the mother except that people want to bottle raise them... or unless the cows don't do a good job????  Y'all don't have to ever worry about me branching off into that type of cattle.   People went nuts over them. 
There was one heifer... pretty much full grown... that was a true GYR ... that is a type that is somewhat like a Brahma... but it is a milk breed that I think was from India originally.  They have the LONGEST narrow faces and LONG LONG DANGLING ears... She brought over 3,000.  She would have made an interesting contrast to my longhorn in the pasture.... quite the "lawn ornament"... and NO, I did not buy her..... but she was rather pretty in a homely way.

They had quite a few scottish highland cattle, some miniature herefords, some dexters and some crosses; some brought high prices in my opinion... but then I do not know the mini cattle market;  a belted galloway heifer that brought 750 that was a nice one... and then mules, donkeys and some horses...  
Then they got into the larger "oddities" of cattle;  some devons that were not near as meaty as the ones I was accustomed to from up north where they are a "dual purpose breed" but many are used for draft animals.  Also some longhorns and Watusi which have big thick horns and some full size zebu cattle and such.  A few lineback and white park cattle too.
Normally they have chickens/poultry and geese/ducks too,  that get sold early, but with the outbreak of the avian flu in flocks, chickens were not accepted.  
The place was packed.  One of the guys on a dairy I test was there and he had saved 2 chairs... one for a friend and an extra in case... so I got a great seat. 
I did not take the trailer.  If I had, I would have gotten 2 cows each with a calf by its side... that were supposed to be crosses of montbeliarde and holstein...or something like that.... they went cheap.  They looked like a small b&w dairy cow but were terribly thin... calves looked like jerseys...They would have been good to breed back to angus and would have made a little money if they put on some weight.  I would say they needed 3-400 lbs each... to get them looking decent. Kinda sorry I didn't get them... but oh well....
Now I have a feel for it. The friend that I wound up sitting with, said that they don't normally have this many lambs and kids... but it is that time of year when everyone is having babies, and the easter season and all.  

So, I came home with my hands, and my money,  in my pockets...  

There is sun and clouds out and the wind gusts are rattling the tin on the house and the carport.  The samples are in the house to pack and sometime I have to go out and put the rest of the meters in the car and the rest of the hoses I will need for monday.  We tested over 240 yesterday and monday will be 250 or so... but their parlor is twice as big... a double 12 as opposed to a double 6 yesterday... and we should be done in about 3 hours or so.  I have to stay on my "toes" to keep up there.  

Time to get something accomplished here.


----------



## farmerjan

COLD,  COLD WINDY DAY.  It is 8:30 and already down to 34... wind has subsided a bit but it is going to be cold tonight. Chickens all huddled in the crate.  I zipped up the "window" and the opening to cut down on the draft in there tonight.  The one brown one has decided to lay her egg somewhere else that where she was going in the carport and I cannot find it.  Going to have to follow her all around to see if I can catch where she is going.  


I got the cupboard all vacuumed out and wiped down and started to get stuff in it.  Sorted some stuff that was piled in the LR and dug through trying to find the old seeds.  
I had gotten a reflective sign the other day to put out on the mailbox post and got the numbers put on it.  Got to find some screws to get it attached to the post.  Maybe tomorrow if it is not too cold.  Also will use some of the extra numbers to put on top of the old numbers on the split rail fence post right along the driveway that you cannot read anymore.  They ought to stick on the old numbers that I think are screwed into the post.  

I think I am going to go in and make some soup for supper.  Not real hungry.  

I did take a few of the small spider plant babies that have some "roots" and potted them in little cups of soil.  They will go in some of the small hanging planters that I had found on the internet and  just got in the mail. Get them started this way.  Have several of the bigger pots with 4-5 plants that are very crowded but that was all I had last year to put them in, so will probably take and split them out and repot in the smaller pots and then have to sell.  Small greenhouse grower and supplier in Pa... talked to them and very nice people... he works full time as a feed salesman so we had alot of things to chat about.  They are Amish, not old order, but still very nice people.  Prices were reasonable, and I will do business with them again.  Told him about my very prolific spider plants and my getting into the violets like my mom used to raise and he said his son had gotten a mini violet in school and thye had taken quite a shine to them so they might be a sideline for their small nursery business.  They raise bedding plants and vegs and grow vegs to sell at a farmers market... 
He said that maybe I could turn it into a little side business for myself.... We'll see... I certainly don't need all these,  so if I can get a few bucks above costs of the soil and pots that would be nice. And the violets are really catching me again... makes me think of my mom and her green thumb with them all those years ago.  But soon it will be time to get serious out in the garden... 

A couple of the heifers have started calving.  DS tagged 2 yesterday and could not catch one other calf... I thought I saw a new calf out there,  wed afternoon, in the rain,  when I was going by on my way to work....
 He said him and the other guy who is coming to help some were putting in fence posts again today while the ground is soft enough to drive them.  Then they will be ready whenever he gets the "approval" after the first of July, for the fencing and  improvements.  He has 2 years to complete it, and said he wanted to wait for the new fiscal year starting July 1st or he will have lost nearly a year at this point.  Makes sense.  So he is doing some of the post driving now since the guy has already looked at it... doing stuff in the back fields, woods etc... so it doesn't look like he has "started yet"... we will need the entire 2 years to get it done with having so little help to do so... 
G
He got a tractor trailer load of posts ordered... should be here in another couple of weeks.  I told him I would take some of the money from the annuity, from my fathers' estate, and pay for them and then when he completes the project he will get paid whatever percentage the program allows, and he can pay me back.  I will take some of it out in posts for here too.  Waiting on the electric netting to get here for the chickens and calf enclosures... Weather is supposed to warm up after the first of the week and then I really need to get on the mowing so I can get it set up.  At least if I can keep the chickens enclosed, I can find the eggs..... and I want to bring those calves home from the farm and have them here so I don't have to mow so much. 

Time to eat a bit, kinda late, but if I don't I will wake up in the middle of the night with my stomach growling!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

The auction sounds like fun. All different kinds of animals. I went to an auction today, after the sheep and goats, they brought a KANGAROO into the ring! It was a year old, hopped around and the bidding got crazy. Two men in the auction box were on their phones taking bids. It sold for $2750.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, you have a small greenhouse there, so maybe the violets can use it after the chickens move out. 😊.  They can even share, so long as they don't have access to those plants -- that they'd scratch apart for you 🤣

These little resources for some income all add up after a while.  I've even seen some bags of rabbit pellets, dried, packaged and sold.   Turkey poults do well around here...go figure🤷. But we have areas of 2-5 acre farmettes, just outside of the tract housing.  They want a couple, like chicks, for only home use.  That's also why colored egg layers do well.  Again, backyard hens and kids love the colors. 😊.  I'm close enough to those markets to tap in.   I've given some cards to the goat soap customer who buys milk, as she often has inquiry for milk, eggs, etc....as they inquire as to where her milk comes from.   When I made soap for marketing, I got the same questions from buyers who wanted more than soap.  I'm trying to network more this year for options and what might work, share a market stall, etc.

I know we are BOTH looking at options for quitting our paying jobs. 🤣👍🤞  I may have a little advantage being closer to those "in town" markets where they want farm fresh but, will pay for it!  Colored corns are gonna be a test for me this year.  Small plot but can expand if it works. Otherwise, it's  livestock feed.   🤣🤣


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Coffee is on, I'm on my second and last cup. I think I'm finally over the crud that I had. I've done as little as possible so I could totally get over this mess. I think I had Round #2 of Covid. I'm ready to start building a barn, fence, etc. Only problem to that is I need a farm! LOL LOL I'm going to look at a place this afternoon and one tomorrow. So we'll see.


----------



## farmerjan

First off @Baymule , hoping maybe one or both places catches your eye for a possible future.... and glad that you are feeling better...just don't go too hard for a few days... ease into anything so you don't have a relapse. 

Yep, @Mini Horses , you are more fortunate to be closer to an area that has more "outlets" for some of the different things you have to offer.  Thing is here, so many do grow  their own vegetables and such... and the ones that don't grow enough do go and buy bulk to can and freeze so there is that possibility for extra garden produce here.  There are 2 small, very close, little markets that I might be able to tap into, for possible vegetable sales.  But I doubt that this year there will be much as I know we will be pretty busy with the animals and haying and such.  And for now, I am going to keep testing... with the attrition, I can make it work pretty much.  But some days I think of how nice it would be to not "HAVE TO" go to work.  Then, I also need to get more motivated here too.  

It was COLD.... just plain COLD.... this morning.... 29 and the wind is still blowing so feels colder.  At nearly 10:30 it is only 34 and doesn't feel that warm.  Supposed to be windy... not as bad as yesterday they say... gusts only in the 20-25 mph range on average... maybe more sun.  We had flurries off and on all day yesterday.... 
Then it is supposed to be back into the 60's-70's by Wednesday and possible T-storms on Thursday????   This is really typical spring here.... 

So I am going to go in and see about putting more in the cupboard and emptying some more boxes of clean already washed stuff.  That ought to help make me feel like I am making some progress... 

I did up several small packets of seeds last night... into wet paper towel sprouting "beds".... I am missing one batch of seeds I had stored that are probably too old to even consider doing... but wanted to try them anyway.  Have no idea where they could be.  Did find a bunch of older seeds... some corn and such... I will try presprouting them closer to planting time since corn does not transplant well... 
Got some like @Mini Horses was talking about... some pretty multi-colored mini ears that I wanted to grow for fun and decoration and then never did for whatever reason... Thinking maybe some cornstalks with pretty ears for fall decoration???? 
I have several packages of bean seeds that I will just plant in the garden and see what comes up then interplant any bare spots with other ones til I get them all used up.  I am going to go and pick up some fresh seeds that I can hold over for next year and still get some good germination as I am concerned about next year availability already.  Seems to be a fairly good supply still available here this year.... BUT..... One year the germination doesn't usually suffer too much.  
I do buy a bunch of tomato plants so that I can get a big variety without having too many of any one kind.  I like to compare how they do over the course of growing and such.  I would rather spend 1.50 or 2.00 for 4 plants of 5 different kinds, than have all those seeds sitting around too.   Our one greenhouse/nursey here grows about 100 different varieties of tomatoes so it is always fun to get some  of the odd ones.  They run out of some real fast so I will be getting some early and have to "hold them" until ready to plant.  But I did put about 5 different kinds in to "presprout" and see what will come up of some older seeds... with my luck they will all come up!!!!!  

Been thinking about the greenhouse and the chickens and all that... trying to come up with a better alternative for them right now... because I still haven't gotten the boxes of chicken houses/runs that I got on the big discount several years ago in anticipation of a move, moved here to the house from the barn where I cannot get to the trailer...... going to ask DS if he could please get the trailer out of the place it is wedged back into, with another tractor and truck in front of it,  and just bring it here.... I want to put them out in the "orchard area".... of course there are only the 3 peach trees that got moved here last year since he has not gotten the GF father to "find time" to move any of the other ones..... I am trying to not get too bent out of shape over it... I will have to watch the trees better this year and pick when the fruit is not quite ripe so the D#@$*D deer don't get all the fruit crop....at least they are close and I can at least walk to get in there to pick....
Well time to get something done.  I sat and had HOT COCOA and oatmeal this morning..... it is still only 34 .... BRRR


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> But some days I think of how nice it would be to not "HAVE TO" go to work. Then, I also need to get more motivated here too.


My oh my!!! Same here.  I need home time but have to balance some work until all this supply/demand and price foolishness stops!  Or I win a lottery for comfort 😂

It is a little warmer here than there...winds down to about 15 today.  Yesterday, wow! 

Also, I pulled some old seed and put onto the wet paper in bags.  They sprout or get tossed.  Need to clean them out. 🤷.  Yep, I'll save seed or buy enough for next year.  I'd love a reasonably priced started plant grower here.   Only one I know is 40 miles or so.

DS actually switched out the backhoe and attached disc for me....tractor setting by the gate.  Wonder of wonders!! 🤣😲. I'm gonna do the discing today, no matter what!!!


----------



## Baymule

It’s 78F right now, high of 84F. I’m wishing I was starting a garden! Supposed to rain Wednesday but will still be a high of 80F. 

I got outside this morning and worked! I added on a couple of cow panels that I dragged up weeks ago, to Carson and Trip’s pen. And don’t worry, I stopped. No way I want a relapse. 

Jan, getting those coops together would be awesome! Yes, thump DS in the head and get that stuff moved!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I will mention the coops/trailer to him.... but I will give him this... he called and said if I wanted to try to get the 3 cows in at the pasture, he was going to be around the barn area and could come get them if I called.  So we agreed that I would go up around 4:30 and see if I could get them in and all... left at 4:20, got there.. called and they came right in.  worked my way around and got the gates shut... called him and said they are in..... I sat in the car with it pulled up against the one side of the panels, and waited a bit... fed them some extra grain and then he got there.  He got all backed up and was fixing the panels so he could open the trailer door and damned if one didn't put her head down like she was going to try to go under... as she did, it pushed the panel up against the car so there wasn't any "give" .... and he ran right over and made sure she didn't go under,,, then got it set up real quick while I was on the other side of the pen... opened the gate, went in the pen, pulled a panel a little closer and they walked right in the trailer like they did it everyday.... SOOOOO... one more thing done.  He put them with the rest that came from there that are in with the 2 bulls for now.  They will all get preg checked in May... so if these are further along, they got bred by the neighbors bull.....And these 3 "darlings" do not go back to this pasture so that they don't go looking for other holes in the fence and go gallivanting.....

It is SOOO COLD with the wind.  Thermometer says it hit 45 but with the wind it never felt like it was above freezing.  Weather report says hard freeze tonight.  It is already down to 30 at nearly 9 pm.... the wind is really cold.  And the ground is drying out on top so there is a high risk of fire alert out also.  

I did not get the rest of the meters in the car  for tomorrow.... and I have to get the rest of the hoses I need there.  I will take out the short ones I don't need.  And I still have to change back the brackets on the 12 that I used on Friday..... at least the ones in the storage box are already changed as I don't use 24 anywhere but at this farm,  now that the other farm sold out.  I sure hope it is not as cold and windy tomorrow.  I will leave a little early and change them up at the farm... at least I can back the car into the "receiving bay" there at the farm and be protected from the wind.  It is supposed to be a little warmer.... I also need to get the bottles in the trays for tomorrow.  
I cannot find where the hen is going to lay her egg and now the leghorn has not laid in the spot where they were laying... They need to be in a proper coop and a run where I can keep them contained until they lay, then let them out loose......I won't be able to follow them tomorrow with having to go test....
Got 3 more boxes emptied and jars and bowls and such into the cupboard... Got a bunch of stuff that needs to be washed again.  

Went up to the nurse cow pasture and fed grain in the little barn/shed for the few bigger calves.  They weren't in sight and turns out DS had just fed hay in there earlier.  So, they weren't in any hurry to come to the barn.  Probably won't get in there tomorrow with going to work and all...Maybe Tuesday they will be around there more.  Need to get them banded and a couple have never gotten tagged.  Also have a  holstein that we put on a cow when her calf was born dead, that needs to be banded and then in a few weeks sold.  There is a holstein feeder sale  at the stockyards in H'burg that he ought to go to.... the cow should be 4-5 months preg I hope;  for a fall calf.  
The heifers in there have started calving... got 4-5 new babies.... DS got a couple tagged... saw a new one tonight.  
Going in to get the samples from Fri eve packed and the bottles in the trays for tomorrow.  Then take a shower and go to bed early.


----------



## farmerjan

Have been checking out a couple of other forums and all.  Just wanted to mention that diesel fuel went up $.10/gal  this afternoon and all reg gas is over 4.19 now.   Look for these prices to continue to creep up.

DS and a neighbor friend that has a fertilizer/lime spreader truck and does it custom, as an independent..... were discussing what it was going to cost to put up hay this year.  With the cost of fertilizer tripling... especially nitrogen right now... and/or the cost of poultry litter going from $28/ton last year to $42/ton this year... and the cost of fuel to make 3 trips across the field to make the hay (cut/rake/bale) and hoping there is no problem getting it dry or there will be a 4th trip to tedd out the hay.... but figuring 3 trips and minimal fertilizer...and getting 2-3 rolls per acre all according to the size... but hoping for 1 ton hay per acre for 1st cutting... it will cost in the neighborhood of $150 per ton to make the hay... not counting ANY pay to the farmer for his time or the value of the land.... JUST outlay for the actual costs to make the 1st cutting.   For us, we make big rolls of hay.... 1,000-1200 lb size... 5x5 to 5x6... which cuts down on trips to go get it since we can only legally carry 2 rolls on the truck... ( we have often carried 3 of the smaller 4x5 rolls (800 lb avg) for short distances)..... So that is figuring 60-75 a roll just in costs to make it..... IF we get 2 rolls per acre.... and there is no crop insurance to take out for just "grass hay" like for corn crops or soybeans etc.... so if it doesn't rain... all that fertilizer doesn't do us a bit of good if there is not enough hay to justify running the equipment over the field....
What I am trying to make sure that everyone understands that this is going to be a very very tough year.  If it rains perfect and we get some good stands of hay and nice thick cuttings... we will still look at minimal of $50/roll in just costs. 
Understand that you are looking at some very high hay costs this year.  Even in places where there is no drought or abnormally dry conditions as there are in the midwest and southwest and west....the actual cost of just making it is going to be double.....
Our sq bale prices are going to go up quite a bit to the customers and DS has already told them of what it is going to cost us just to fertilize it.  We used to spend about $35-50/acre for fertilizer... we are looking at $100 for JUST NITROGEN.... or $125/acre for poultry litter if we put it down at 2 tons per acre plus spreading costs.  We will probably be cutting it back to 1 1/2 tons per acre this year.... because now all of a sudden, we are being told that some we were supposed to get the first of April we will not be getting til the middle of May????? And we are regular customers of these 2 guys.... there are so many people trying to buy litter this year that the price has gone through the roof and the demand is unbelievable....

DS bought the metal for the big shed he wants to put up on the farm, last year... and prices have gone way up since then.  This is for a hay shed... so we have less waste... no 10-20% loss of the outside of the rolls when it is stored outside... and this will stretch our hay further... so that is getting to be a priority now... to get the poles set and the trusses up and the roof on it so we can use it to not have so much hay loss...He says that he is going to get a couple of the guys to go around fences at the pastures in the next few weeks... and then the cows will be getting turned out as soon as there is enough grass growth.  We are also going to look into fertilizing more of the pastures, so we can extend the grazing season longer... just using litter... so we feed less hay next year.   

Not only is everyone seeing costs go up... but look at the hidden costs behind the cost increases... and please, for everyone that has animals... get your hay and store as much as you can because we have gone through nearly all our hay this year.  We have been cleaning out fence rows of old bales for them to pick through and add organic matter back into the pastures to make them more productive also... but we also carried more animals through the winter than ever before and so we fed out alot more than we usually do... we try to carry over 150-200 rolls and we will be lucky to carry 50 this year. We figure 1 roll to 25 cows or 20 cow/calf pairs with fall calves on them.... it is nothing for us to feed out 10 rolls every other day.....That 50 won't last 2 weeks at the best.....  The cold temps coming on again will stop the grass growing in it's tracks... they are calling for a hard freeze tonight.... this will set back pastures 2-3 weeks again.... AND it will slow grass/hay growth too....


----------



## Mini Horses

Geesh, I've been dreading hay for a while now.  This increases my concerns. 😬. Not your fault and I've been seeing all the cost increases creeping in/up....very worrying.  Chicken litter used to be almost free! I've not used rolled due to handling but, may this year.  I do have a big carport doing nothing, in a field and could store some there and cover north side of building with tarp.   Just glad some numbers are down, to feed.  May reduce a few more. 🤔. Pasture rotation will be more strict this year.  Thankfully I have enough to do that.  Fertilizer for those will be killer but, a good investment.  I'll cry as I buy.

Guess I'd better talk with the guy raising hay across street from me, about prices.  I usually don't buy from him as he generally only wants to sell to those who want 250 bale's or more at a time.  He's not too nice to deal with on a personality basis.  🙄 

I swear, it seems everything is going up, up, up!!!!!!  😩.


----------



## farmerjan

I just reread my last post and don't want anyone to think we are going to run out of hay to feed our own animals... The rolls I talked about as "carryover"  is normally what we have left after all the animals are gone out to pasture.  But we will have a lower carryover than we have had for years and years.  This latest cold snap... this morning it was down to 25.... and these cold windy days have the cows back into eating like they were not going to get another meal.  They had slowed down with the warmer days in the 60's and above.  This cold snap will also knock the growth back for a couple weeks... 
Plus we are calving, so they are going to need to eat more to be able to make enough milk.  
I just wanted to make sure that everyone that buys hay, understands that the farmer is not trying to rip you off because his prices have gone way up.  It is unbelievable  how much the inputs have increased for us.  

It is sunny but this cold 25 start to the day is BRRRR.... Getting ready to get the bottles in the trays then go out and let chickens out and then load the rest of the meters and hoses needed in the car and get ready to leave.  Going to make 2 stops going through town on the way to test.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like most of the "exotic" animals would be exotic only to someone who lives in a Manhattan apartment and has never left the island


----------



## farmerjan

The "exotic" designation really is for anything that doesn't "FIT"  into the conventional ag designation I guess.  I mean, yeah, a true fullblooded GYR heifer is definitely exotic,  and the mini-zebu's are "exotic" as are any of the "mini" cattle breeds... but it opens up an untapped market for the small "weekend" homesteader type farmer... and for all the ones that have and like the "odd ball" stuff.  Plus with the huge draw of people by having it on an evening, many are home from work so there is the opportunity for more exposure.  And to be truthful, the buyers at the regular livestock sales do not want to waste their time with all these "odd ball" cattle,  and the prices reflect that.  So, although I don't think that some of it would qualify as "exotic" in my book... it has a draw that is huge.  I am glad for those that raise these "rarer" breeds... and hey, it was fun to go see what crazy stuff there was.... Like with the sheep and goats, 99% of the market is for animals to go to slaughter... this allows someone with a rarer breed to bring them and hope that a smaller homesteader type person would be interested in them for some different qualities that just weight gain for meat... and this way someone could offer breeding animals for that purpose, not just for slaughter...


----------



## farmerjan

Just got home from testing and started to answer some threads.  I talked to the farmer a bit, I really like them, they are just nice people.  The twin heifer calves just got weaned, so I am going to make arrangements to go get them in a week or so.... whenever DS is wanting to ship a few of the "odd ball" calves here to that sale on a saturday, where we take some of the odd colored calves that will bring more there than we can get at the closer sale where "black" is the only color they want to see.  

I have had a nagging slight headache for a couple days, and then after being out in that cold wind yesterday getting the cows in,  I didn't feel bad but didn't feel great last night.  This morning I had a scratchy throat and it is developing into a good cold... runny nose, itchy watery eyes, sore scratchy throat.  Didn't really see that coming... I felt okay but not great testing, and kept blowing my nose.... feeling more under the weather now.  So, I called PT and left a message on the answering machine thing that I wanted to cancel tomorrow because I don't think I should be there with these cold symptoms. I don't like to cancel last minute like that... but never thought the slight headache was going to develop into this.  I don't need to be around anyone tomorrow and probably not for a couple days... hope it will run it's course in a couple days... Loading up on Vit C, echinacea,  and will take some zinc when I go to bed as it upsets my stomach some.  
I was going to wash my hair tonight but will wait for the morning so I don't go to bed with a wet head.  I am going in,  in a few minutes and get as hot a shower as I can stand, have a cup of hot cocoa with some amaretto to put me to sleep.... 

Locked up the chickens when I got home, and the leghorn had laid her egg where I had been getting them from.  Thank you very much... It is so chilly and wind still blowing out there this evening. 

 Already down to 28... supposed to go all the way down to 20 and maybe some lower.... boy will this slow down the grass/hay growth, and it will hurt the fruit trees if they are close to coming out.  The 3 peaches here are not that far along, and I am hoping the ones down next to DS house aren't either.... The bradford pears (ornamental trees) are coming out and the wild cherry trees are in bloom but if it kills them that is fine.  

Didn't hear anything from DS about the prices for the consigned calves in the special feeder sale with the Cattle Assoc that he consigned... 

I'm quitting for the night...


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you feel better.   Colds will run their course but, we can help them run faster! 😊

Stay in, rest ... this weather we have  doesn't need you out there.


----------



## farmerjan

20 degrees this morning... REALLY....it is 10 a.m. and only 35 right now.  Partly sun but it is supposed to have some more clouds coming in so doubt it will get to the 50's like they say unless there is a warm wind blowing up this way.  
Cold is pretty much "here".... blowing nose and feeling stuffed up.  
Something I will have to deal with.  Got to get out and let the chickens out.  Then see if the air will clear the head a little bit.  Cannot find the other bottle of Vit C.... it is "packed" somewhere... might have to make a trip to the store, since there are only a few more left in this one;  maybe go by the Chinese restaurant, next door to the store,  and get some egg drop soup.  We'll see how I feel after I do the chickens.  
Got to pack the milk samples and drop them off too... ought to get that done then I can make 1 trip out and get it all done.  Might just open a can of chicken noodle soup too....
Guess if I got to feel crummy,  today  is as good as any with the cold temps.   We are going to warm up but some rain/storms possible by Thursday.  At least it won't be a cold rain if the temps go back into the 50's and 60's... 
 Kinda glad that DS couldn't help test the 500+ cow herd on Thursday.  Not sure I would be up to it in 2 days. Got one more to test besides them.  Might see about doing them on Friday if I feel a little better.  Then do the 500+ one as soon as DS can help.  

Going out to let chickens out.  Then pack the samples.


----------



## Baymule

I sure hope you get better and this isn’t one of the latest Covid variants. I figured that’s what I just got over, my smell and taste were screwed up. You might want to see or phone consult a doctor and get a prescription for antibiotics to keep from going into pneumonia. Please do take care of yourself. Put on warm pajamas, put on warm outside clothes over them and do outside chores. Then back inside and lounge around in PJ’s and do nothing. That’s what it took for me. So stay inside, do as little as possible and stay warm. Get well!


----------



## farmerjan

Besides the constant nose blowing and coughing...and eyes watering... I am just having a good old fashioned cold.  Talking makes me lose my breath and cough.... I felt clearer when I was out to lock up the chickens earlier... It will run it's course...

Ate a bowl of soup and drinking OJ..... I did very little today except getting the samples packed and dropped off to go out and then I did fill the car up with gas.  Did a little puttering in the house but not alot.. watered the violets and all.  Put away the clean dishes out of the dish drainer but did not wash anything else.

It finally warmed up to 53 and there was not near as much wind today. Mostly sun but some clouds.  Tomorrow is supposed to be more clouds but warmer.  
Both hens laid in the  "usual" spot in the carport.... so that is good.  

I am going in to take another good hot shower and use the steam to "open up" the sinuses.  
No farms again tomorrow which is good.  Give me a couple of days to get some rest and shake this thing off sooner.  Supposed to have PT Thursday but I am going to cancel it tomorrow as I know I won't be feeling like it and don't want to spread these cold germs around.  Not smart to go out and someone else catch it.  

Congrats to @Baymule for finding her new farm... looks and sounds like it will be pretty good for her with the sheep... pics show alot of grass...."green gold" to a livestock owner....


----------



## Mini Horses

Vicks...for the sinuses.  😊


----------



## Baymule

You need to lay around and not do anything for a few days. Let your body rest and get well.


----------



## Ridgetop

Printed off your post about hay and price and gave it to DH.  Asked if he had his glasses to read it but was told he didn't need them and then he immediately started saying you did not know what you were talking because gas has not gone to $10.00/gallon!  

Got the magnifying glass and pointed out that the text stated gas had gone up *$.10 - TEN CENTS - not to TEN DOLLARS!*  DS1 started laughing and pointed out that was why I asked about DH's glasses.  DH is still reading the posting.  He keeps putting off going to get hay even though we will be out next week.  I keep telling him to call and see if the hay guy is getting in a load.  GRRR!


----------



## Baymule

I’m laughing. Not funny to you, but it’s funny to me!


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope your feeling better, Jan!  😊


----------



## Bruce

That is why I tend to write it as $0.10. Makes it obvious.


----------



## Ridgetop

That *is* how FarmerJan wrote it!  DH just can't see well to read without his glasses.  He is currently reading a Kindle.  He turns the size of the letters up to giant size!  Not needing his glasses to read goes along with not needing his hearing aids to hear!  Any legal docs he just hands to me to read then signs where I tell him!  Lucky for him I love him!

Alfalfa is now $20/bale for a 110 lb. bale.   

DH has finished the article and is now instructing the family on why hay will be so high in the coming year.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ... I have to laugh at your DH..... far be it for me to be the one to  teach others why hay will go up...... and for him to not use his glasses to read with if he needs them?  I guess it is a pride thing?  I have to take my glasses off to read up close.... mine are for distance and my eyes no longer compensate as well like they used to, to get by with reading with them on.  I have "progressive lenses" and still take them off for reading and the computer work if it is less than 2 ft away at the desk. 

Oh well, maybe someone will take it to heart and really believe it.  

I am still feeling rough... some coughing which makes my head hurt... which is typical when I get a bad cold.  It has been several years since I have had one that hit me this fast and this hard.  But reassuring that is just a bad cold.  No stamina or "wind" when walking out to the chickens... 

The weather warmed up some today... 65 with part sun/clouds but then this afternoon it started to cloud over and the wind picked up again.  We have a severe weather warning... high gusty winds tomorrow and  rain... possible downpours.  We are in the area of some possible severe gusts and damage... Just have to see how it goes tomorrow.  
I stayed home and mostly inside and did very little all day.  That's what I need for another day or 2 at least.  Tomorrow will be a good one to stay in.  I never got the meters out of the car and it will wait if it is raining tomorrow.  
I did cancel my PT appt and the girl that works there,  who is a friend, said "oh my, you sound terrible"... as I said it would be better that I did not come and infect other people with this cold. Re scheduled for 2 weeks to give me time to feel better... 

The cattle at the assoc sale brought 1.83 which DS said was pretty good... he is satisfied.  So they go tomorrow to get weighed and shipped out.  I have 1 steer in the group.  At least they get weighed separately so I will know what he weighs.   DS got them all in the barn and ready to load early as he has a dr appt in Blacksburg at 8... so will drop them off before 7 and then go on to the dr appt.  Then he is going to Rural King and get some of the net wrap for the one baler because it is nearly $75 cheaper there.... I think it might be last years wrap... which is fine to use.  He will stop and get the trailer on the way back at the stock yard where he has to take the cattle to get weighed.  I would have gone with him if I was feeling better but am staying home.  

So, I ate a grilled cheese for supper and am going in to take another hot steamy shower.... read for awhile and go to sleep.


----------



## Baymule

Staying home and inside is exactly what you need to do. Lounge around in your pajamas and fuzzy house shoes. I stayed in PJs over a week, donning Carhart overalls and a sweat hoodie to go outside to feed sheep and dogs.  
Stay in, drink hot tea or cocoa and take care of yourself. You run hard all the time, take a rest.


----------



## farmerjan

Warm morning comparatively.... 59 and up to 62 now.  Wind is blowing a gale out there and getting some sprinkles... sounds like it wants to blow the house away.  I am going out to let the chickens out and hope they have enough sense to not get blown away!!!! I did not find any eggs yesterday... they are getting on my nerves.  Need to walk around and see if I can find where else they might be laying them.  Not going to happen today.
  Want to get out there while it is not raining much so I don't have to get soaked.  They are calling for some serious rain later on this afternoon and we are in the slight risk for severe storms and wind damage... 1 step up from the low risk... but a moderate chance of high and damaging winds. 
Other than that it is going to be another quiet and do nothing kind of day.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, aside from the wind we got very little of the weather.  Got one quick rain that lasted maybe a 1/2 hour ?   Sun came out a little while ago and it warmed up to 69... still windy but it stayed mostly south and headed east.  Radar shows maybe a little more rain this evening but I am not expecting much honestly.  It moved more east than north east and much of it bypassed us.  
Stuck the pots of spider plants out on the deck so they could get a good watering of rain water but don't think it soaked them like I wanted.  
Got some of the smaller hanging pots and will repot them and split them up in a few days.  They will be messy so will do them outside when I feel better and weather warms up a little more.  Thinking that I want them to look nice when I am thinking about the yard sale too.  

Had 2 eggs in the crate this morning so maybe they didn't lay yesterday.  These hens are getting older so may not be laying everyday.  
There is quite a big deal about the avian flu thing so don't know if there will be the poultry swap... watching that closely.  

I worked on repotting a couple of violets that needed to be split up.  One had 3 more plants off the main stem so don't know if they will make it after being cut off with basically no roots, but they were growing all tangled up.  The main plant looks alot better and one side plant had some roots so it ought to be okay but the other 2 will be iffy.   The other one had 2 basic plants that I split and both repotted with roots so ought to be fine.

 Did the dishes.  Got tired,  so took a break.  Ridiculous that my strength is so "short" with this cold.  But I do feel better today.  Might go back in and see about doing a little more in the kitchen cabinets....

Need to do the last 2 jigsaw puzzles;  break apart and put back in the boxes.  I have looked at/admired them,  long enough.  

I plan to try to get the meters out of the car tomorrow, and all that put away in the carport.  Got one farm to call about testing and then got to get with DS to see about the big herd and when it will suit him...glad that we didn't schedule it for today... I am not sure I could have managed it, although I probably would have done what I had to do,  even though it would have set me back.  So it all worked out.  I will call the one herd tomorrow, and see if he wants the first part of the week, and see if I can get with DS and get the big herd scheduled.  Need to look at the weather and see if there is rain in the forecast, that is a better day to work since DS can't do as much at the farm in the rain. 

I'm hungry and a grilled cheese is not going to cut it.  PBJ maybe, something to stick to my ribs a little more???? Ate jello earlier, doesn't last long.


----------



## Mini Horses

I got wind and rain.  Fast, hard rain.  Sprinkle, clear, more wind!!!  Really crappy day.  Tornado warnings all day.  Another round of rain tonight possible.  🤷. Then nice weather for several days...like y'all. 😁

DS replacing fuel line filter on my truck and I'll add injector cleaner to tank tomorrow.  Read several reviews/comparisons to get best rated.  So....hope that both take care of the rough idle and recent sometime difficult starts.  Maybe I can get him to replace the bushings I bought for front end this weekend.  Really, less time than it takes to cook dinner!  Maybe no dinner until....😂some days are a challenge.

Some old hens here lay but, less than daily...normal, as you say.  Just had an old gentleman roo pass at 10 this week.😢 Came as a day old chick.  He had been retired for a while.😊  Geriatric acres here.


----------



## farmerjan

Went out to lock up chickens and got a few sprinkles here on the way back in.  Radar shows we ought to get a little more.  Still windy but not as bad as earlier.


----------



## Ridgetop

We had 2 separate days of rain last week.  Monday started during the night and then rained steadily and hard all day.  Tuesday cleared up a bit and looked sunny occasionally.  Wednesday clouded up and damp in the morning ending up raining by noon and cleared again overnight.  Glad to get the rain but I feel sorry for all the ewes who are crowded in the Teepee shelter measuring 8' x 12'.  Especially since the sides meet at the top but have a gap of several inches!  No room for the ewes to do more than stand under the shelter either!  I am trying to get DS1 to help me separate them and put the 8' x 12' pieces up horizontally.  He is worried that a strong wind will blow them off.  It has happened before.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Jan, it doesn’t sound like you are doing nothing. Maybe not hitting the day at full speed, but you are still managing to squeeze a little something out of it. LOL Just take care of yourself and do a little more “nothing”.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday morning.  Getting ready to go out to let the chickens out.  Last night I was looking at the radar and it was still nearly 60 degrees.  Forecast said that temps were going to drop into the 40's, but I wasn't seeing it.  BUT..... I said, well, maybe I ought to bring in the spider plants.  So I did... and it was a good thing.  It dropped to 41 and the wind is still blowing.  It is cold this morning.  Temps are supposed to be in maybe the 50's.  I see where tonight,  it is supposed to drop into the 30's or lower????

I have to go get the meters out of the car, and take the car down and trade for the other car.  Should have gotten it sooner but this cold put a kibosh to me going this past week.  Plus, I need them to look at the forester as it is not shifting right. Hoping it is low on fluid??? but maybe there is a leak.... not feeling good about it. Not going to borrow trouble until I know what is going on.  

Feeling a bit better but still coughing and nose running.  Aggravating. 

Rotated the violets around this morning. The angle of the sun is changing in that window as the days get longer.  They are not getting as much direct sun as they were.  Good thing as it is getting stronger with the longer days.  

Heading out to the chickens and then see how much energy I have to clean out the car.  And see how cold it is to work out there too.  I do have to go get a bucket of feed for the chickens at the feed bin; they are about out.


----------



## Mini Horses

We were warm at 67 here this morning!   But cooling  about 10 degrees by afternoon.  If this horrid wind would go away, all else would be fine!  4th day of 15-35 winds.  That's hard to work outside for most things.  I'm not interested in anything I don't have to do out there! 🤣. I've watched my chickens get blown around with this.


----------



## Bruce

Apparently March now comes in like a lion and goes out like one too! We also had wind gusts over 30 MPH Thursday.


----------



## farmerjan

Been windy nearly all day. Slowed down  a bit but it is still chilly.  Never got over 48 during the day... It actually dropped more to 39 and we got some SNOW FLURRIES.... yep, the white stuff.  I went up to the feed bin and got a bucket of feed for the chickens and there were white little balls hitting the windshield... 
.  Came back and put it in the feeder, chickens were happy.  Got a white leghorn egg out of the crate, will see if the red hen lays in the carport.  
Didn't stay out in the wind to unload the car.  It can wait.  Got to call 2 farms tomorrow and see about getting back into a testing mindset.... 

DS went to the stockyard to see how prices were doing and he said that prices were way UP..... bulls he got for 1.45-1.60 2 weeks ago... were in the 1.70-1.85  what steers were bringing.  Said there were alot of buyers there, which helps to drive up the prices.  He still needs 15 to go out on the place in WVa that he is doing with the other guy.... he hopes to get some this Monday.... guess we'll see.   Also, that open (cull) cows were up in the 90's and 1.00 range.  DS is considering selling the cows that are open from the bull going bad....  
Beef costs are going to go up more....
Heard a report that there will be 20 million less acres planted this year due to costs (inputs).  Think that is high BUT...... I am reading in several places of at least 2-3 million less acres of corn, but soybeans will be up... but wheat acres are down.  I think that farmers will wind up planting less as they get into it and see where their costs wind up.  We have settled on 15 acres as opposed to 20 acres of corn.... that is 25% less.  We are just small micro peanut-sized in comparison... just for our own cattle... because it will cost us more to put in 15 acres than it cost for 20 acres last year.  20 ac @ 500/ac=10,000.  Compared to 15 ac @ 750=11,250... not counting harvest costs.....

Got to go out and lock in the chickens.  Eat something.  Down to 40 already...


----------



## Mini Horses

It's difficult to feel "you just can't win"...but it's where we are with pricing. 

Those who have land and equipment to grow, provide -- even just for self -- are caught hard by all this.  I feel fortunate that at least a part of fertilizing is provided by our animals.   Saw a farmer here the other day who says he isn't selling any of his chicken litter this year, using all on his own farm instead.  $$. 

Yeah, book the testing farms.  I keep taking jobs at work.   Things are too volatile to quit for a while.      just ease off some 

Hoping the swap happens.  Maybe with no chickens??. Almost that last year.


----------



## Baymule

At least we have the ability to grow a garden, have farm animals and be able to sustain ourselves (mostly). I am so glad to have found my farm. Each day, inflation ate away at the money I had from selling the farm in Lindale. Each time a new listing went up, the land was posted at a higher price. I had a deep gut visceral feeling of move to a farm NOW. T-posts and sheep and goat wire prices are astronomical now and rising. I've set aside money for fencing, but it probably won't be enough to do what all I want done. It will give me a good running start. Jan, what is the link to the rotational fencing program?


----------



## farmerjan

BRRRRR🥶🌬️.  It is COLD again this morning.  Down to 27.  Sun is coming over the hill and supposed to hit 60 today?  Rain Tuesday and some showers into the rest of the week?  
We only got 1/10th of an inch with that rain that was supposed to be so bad this past week.  Totally crazy.  We could use a good soft soaking rain.  
Have to take water out to the chickens this morning.  Was going to fill it last night but then figured to just wait for the morning trip out since it would freeze some anyway.   Did not find a brown egg yesterday....

Not supposed to be as much wind today so I need to get myself out there and get the meters out of the car.  Haven't driven the truck in days so need to do that.  If the battery is down again, then I am going to just put the one  from the other truck into it and then when they come to get the 4x4, put a new one in one of them.  This one has a weak battery and I have been putting off getting a new one because if I drive it daily it has been okay.  But letting it sit has probably not helped it again.... and I know it is needing to be replaced.  It was not at full cca when I had it tested. 
Have some stuff that needs to go to the dumpsters and there is some net wrap on the back of the truck from when I was helping DS feed that old crummy hay a couple weeks ago.  May as well make one trip.
Feeling more "human" today.  Still got a bit of a cough, and still congested, but not feeling like a limp noodle.  Don't have all my strength and energy back, but need to get out and push a little.  

Just talked to one of my farms and it is set up for Wed aft.  The one 125 miles away.  They said they have had this "cold bug" too.... I will make it work with the one that does their own sampling, so I can drop off the meters and stuff either on the way there, or be picking it up on the way back.  Will have to see what the other 2 farms up that way can do.... trying to save on the trips anyway I can.  One of the others was right in the middle of a ewe lambing so wants me to call him back in an hour or so... no problem... I get it.  Then I will call the owner sampler farm, and the one other one and get next week all "booked up".... Going to wind up doing 3 days in a row I think.  First the 500+ cow herd,  then 2 smaller ones and the owner sampler that I only have to do the paperwork when I am there. 

Warming up to 40 so going to go out to let the chickens out and take water.   
Thinking it will be a good day to do some laundry.  Let's see how much energy I have.


----------



## Baymule

Winter just doesn't want to let go! Please take it easy and don't push too hard or you may get sicker and make this mess last longer.

What do y'all do to keep your fence rows clean? Or do you let them grow up in brush and small trees? The place I am buying is fenced for cattle, so I will have to take the barbed wire down and replace it with sheep and goat wire. A lot of the fence row is grown up in brush and is a mess. I don't want to put up a nice and EXPENSIVE fence for it all to grow up again. I read about the mares dropping their foals after eating grass sprayed with round up, don't want that. Plus I am sensitive to chemicals myself. Will grazeon keep a fence row from growing up in brush, briars and trees?


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ... look under the Tx NRCS usda.gov (for your state)... it is in with the extension service.  If you call your local county extension service, they should be able to tell you what is available.  I do know that our program runs July to July, that is why my DS is putting his off to "qualify" in July... it gives you 2 years to do the work once you qualify.  I do  not know what is available for different states. It is to improve water quality and with your ponds you should qualify.  
The local extension service will have to send someone out to look at what you want to do, talk to you about all sorts of stuff, tell you what will qualify.... If that is the case, get it so you get in it,  at the first of July... that is the date here,  but it might be different there... because then you have 2 years to get it completed.  Sure you want to get it all done sooner... but if you qualify... get it approved for EVERYTHING and ANYTHING you are thinking of doing... You have to pay all up front, and will get reimbursed when it is completed.  No partial payments, but if you are looking at doing alot, and the finances are tight, a home/farm equity loan for a currently low interest rate NOW, would be the way to go and then pay it off when you get reimbursed.   So anything you don't do, is not the end of the world.  Better for them to approve abcd, xyz and you decide to only do abc,x....There are set backs for the water.... and you get paid more if you set back like 50 ft from the water as opposed to being 25 ft from it.... But if you go on that site, you will get some ideas and then talk to an "agent"..... that is what DS did and he got some good ideas and they were working up a plan.... they will inspect when it is done and then pay on the actual # of posts, wire, everything... KEEP RECEIPTS for EVERYTHING.


----------



## farmerjan

We find the cows do a decent job of keeping most of the junk out of the fence rows.... we have multiflora rose that is a B*#@H... and autumn olive trees... and cedars.  We just start in the spring, and walk every fence... Cut trees off/down that are a problem... cut out any brush.... we don't bother with the cedars in the fence rows as they will actually help to keep the cattle off the fences.  We also try to bush hog once a year most of the places, right up as close to the fences as we can.  No we don't use much in the way of chemicals.  DS does use something on the multiflora roses some places... usually gets the co-op to come in and spray if we have alot of "junk"  in the field... we do have a lot of trouble with horse nettle in the hayfields and I do know that DS uses Grazon on them.  Normally see it in 2nd cutting.  The only place he uses Roundup is on the corn, where he is renovating to put back in orchard grass and trying to kill off the johnson grass.  As a rule we do not hardly ever use any herbicides in pastures.  Mostly, mowing before the seeds are mature will help to keep stuff in check.  And we are not fanatical about clean pretty fence rows.  
That is something to ask your extension agent about too.  Your weeds there will be somewhat different than what we have here.


----------



## farmerjan

One suggestion @Baymule ... get an estimate from a fencing company.... if they do it right, they should take a skid loader or a bull dozer and put fence up in a cleared out fence row.  Make it so you can drive around the inside (where possible).  Then if you start out clean, it will be alot easier to keep it "clean".  It might be your best use of time, money and energy to get a professional company to do the outside perimeter fence... Can't hurt to get estimates...
DS has decided to get a friend/fence builder to come in and drive all the posts that he hasn't gotten to,  because they can do it faster than he can with the guy he has helping him... then he can go and put up the fence later.  The fence builders do it for a living and that means they want to get it done "faster" .... Since your farm is being divided off a bigger piece, there might be some way to get some of the perimeter paid for????


----------



## Baymule

With up coming knee surgery, I won’t be outside afterward doing heavy hard work. My goal is to get enough fenced to be able to move the sheep. 

The fence rows have some good posts in them. I’d hate for a bull dozer to roll them up. I’ll just have to “get there” and figure out what to do. I may call out a fence contractor for an estimate, that is a good idea. Or maybe hire a few guys to go clear the fence rows, it would take me a long time! 

By May, it will already start getting hot and I’ll have to hit it early in the mornings and be careful not to over do myself. 

7’ T-posts are ranging from $7.99 to $12.99 EACH! Sheep and goat wire has jumped from $249 to $339 per 330’ roll. Good thing the NRCS gives 2 years, I may have to buy a little at a time. Since they only reimburse for interior fence, just leave the outer fence rows and do them after getting reimbursed? LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Since they only reimburse for interior fence, just leave the outer fence rows and do them after getting reimbursed? LOL


Sure, why not? Explain to the sheep and especially the dogs that they aren't supposed to go past where the perimeter fence is, kinda sorta.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> With up coming knee surgery, I won’t be outside afterward doing heavy hard work. My goal is to get enough fenced to be able to move the sheep.
> 
> The fence rows have some good posts in them. I’d hate for a bull dozer to roll them up. I’ll just have to “get there” and figure out what to do. I may call out a fence contractor for an estimate, that is a good idea. Or maybe hire a few guys to go clear the fence rows, it would take me a long time!
> 
> By May, it will already start getting hot and I’ll have to hit it early in the mornings and be careful not to over do myself.
> 
> 7’ T-posts are ranging from $7.99 to $12.99 EACH! Sheep and goat wire has jumped from $249 to $339 per 330’ roll. Good thing the NRCS gives 2 years, I may have to buy a little at a time. Since they only reimburse for interior fence, just leave the outer fence rows and do them after getting reimbursed? LOL


Could you use a headlamp and do fencing at night?  Good and cool then.... usually.


----------



## farmerjan

If you get someone to give an estimate, then maybe you could get the good T-posts out before they come?  Then let them get the fence and crappy posts all taken out?  Don't know how bad it is.  
If you get the nrcs to agree and give you a plan, then the fencing will have to be done before they will pay... Not saying that you couldn't leave the exterior fence for now,  except where you want the sheep for the time being.... and then get the interior fencing up with money you have set aside... and then after getting paid for it, use it for the exterior fence costs.... I guess that as long as you put up what is on the agreed on plan, there isn't much they can say what you use the reimbursed money for... they will only reimburse you for what ever is on the plan.... One way or another, you are going to be paying for the exterior fence and hopefully they are going to pay a percentage for the interior fence... no one said you have to do the exterior first.... do as @Bruce said and tell the sheep and dogs they can only go to a certain distance even if it is not "fenced"....


----------



## farmerjan

Turned out to be a nice day today.  Sun was out, very light breeze.  It finally warmed up to the low 60's.  
Carried the water out to the chickens, did that.  Got the meter brackets that I will need, changed for the next farm and the extras into the storage box.  Figure the rest can just get switched over to whatever vehicle I am going to drive.  Got the bags of garbage for the dumpster in the back of the truck with the old net wrap... will take it tomorrow down to the dumpster.  Got a couple more small bags here in the house to go too. 

Stomach was growling so I made a sandwich and then sat for a little bit.  Put some laundry in... and noticed that it looked like some of the seeds were sprouting.  So, decided I needed to work on them.  Had real good germination on the tomatoes that I had sprouted... red cherry, red pear, yellow pear, and a large red called indigo... from PineTree seeds 2 years ago.  There is another bag with seeds but they are 10 yrs old according to the date I found on the pkg... So, will give them another day or 2 and then just toss that paper towel.  The pepper seeds I planted directly into the pots... not up yet.  Then did a second load of clothes... all are jeans and sweatshirts... and got them hung late this afternoon.  I will do the white load tomorrow... towels and such... It is supposed to be mostly sunny, then clouding up Monday and rain on Tuesday.  If I get them done and out on the line tomorrow morning, they ought to be good by evening... and the jeans and all ought to be dry by then too.  We are supposed to get more wind tomorrow too...so nice soft towels....

Then locked up chickens and in for the night .  Made some flavored rice package... been trying to be a little careful of stomach from this cold because I have so much sinus drip and nose blowing.  I wasn't really hungry so figured that getting something to "fill up the empty space" would make it easier to go to sleep later.  I have been blowing my nose so much that I have gotten a bloody nose again....GRRRR.... 

Some of the african violets that I treated myself to have some blooms on them... one of the tiny miniatures has variegated white and green leaves and pretty little white flower .... one of the bigger ones has a pretty purple and white flower... even the one that had 3 broken leaves is growing more leaves now.   The rest of the rescued/salvaged ones are starting to look real nice and dark green and healthy and I see some flower stalks coming up through the leaves.  It will be fun to see what they are.  
Got a half dozen baby spider plants in cups rooting...

Did not find an egg for the brown hen again... and I saw her go in the spot where they have both been laying some... the white one had already laid in the crate before I let them out...but no egg so the brown hen must be going somewhere else to lay....

Got 3 of the 4 herds set up for next week... just have not talked to the owner sampler herd.  500+ cow herd with DS on Tuesday afternoon... 125 mile away herd in northern Va on Wed, the other smaller herd of 75 cows on Thursday.  That ought to give the farmer that does the owner sampler a couple days to figure out what he wants to do.... I will be going through there within 5-6 miles of his farm all 3 days... I can leave the meters and hoses Tues and he can test any days between Tues aft and Thurs morning;  and then pick them up on thursday;  and I can use the meters on Thursday afternoon at the other herd.  Tues and Wed don't use meters. I didn't hear back from him and he does not "conduct business" on Sunday,   they are Mennonite;  so I will be on the phone first thing Monday to find out what is what.   

So, I think that was enough for today.  Going in to take a shower and maybe read a little and get some sleep.


----------



## farmerjan

Up and clothes in the washer. White socks and stuff,  so they are soaking for a bit.  It is already 56 outside.  Only got down to 44.  There is a stronger breeze than yesterday, already. Going to be warmer but much windier according to the weather forecast. 

Gotta eat,  so might as well be eggs for the protein.

And I need to see whether the truck will start, or if I need to put it on the battery charger so I can get rid of the trash stuff later.  If it starts, then maybe I can get by with this battery for awhile.  

Making a list of what needs to be done this week so I don't forget something.


----------



## Mini Horses

We're supposed to get rain of some amounts... Tue through Thur.  Guess we need it. My ground had moisture as I worked the garden prep yesterday.   Plan to rake it again today to get as much of the root clumps that I can.  Yesterday's I've scooped into piles to remove today.     Today I hope to be done with that part but I'm sure there will be more  there always are.   Nothing to do but do it.   I want to plant!!  Gotta be today as I work all next week, then there's the rain.   .  Maybe weekend plant? 🤔

I have a couple ground level spots to fix in fence to predator proof garden from chickens. 😊. We know a 50' row of new bean plants are tastier than any 50 acres of grass and bugs!!   Need to get that tiller out and replace one cable....the one that makes tines turn....pretty necessary .  I'll want to use it soon.

Bay, fence here is outa sight.  That goat fence has gone up over $100 per roll since last Spring.  Almost a 50% increase.    My income didn't get that! 🙄.  Uncle needs to send me another stimulus check.  Those posts you're pricing -- wow!   I took some areas of cross fence down, so salvaged posts to relocate.  Making a pile!   Can't afford but so much new.  Even rolled the fence until I see what can be used. 

We're all on a budget....time and $$.


----------



## farmerjan

Fencing... as I watched a herd of deer go up through the property yesterday morning and meander across the road and up through the field that we did NOT plant a cover crop in so they didn't get to eat all winter on our DIME !!!! How the HE// am I going to keep them out of the fruit trees???? GRRRR


Can't have a dog either without a fence since the road is close and way too busy... not going to have one get hit and killed.


----------



## farmerjan

Back in for a bit.  Been a busy morning.  

Hung a load of clothes and had to bring the jeans and stuff in.  They were dry and wind blowing them off the line.  So, then I did a second load and got them out.  They will be dry in 2 hours at this rate.  Wonderful.  The towels ought to feel "dryer dried soft".. and smell better. 
Hey @Baymule ... just realized that you won't have sand anymore... so you will be able to hang clothes out too... PLUS SAVE on ELECTRIC BILL !!
Anyway.  Tried the truck and it wasn't cranking fast enough to start.  So, I hooked up the battery charger earlier and it ought to be charged up enough... can always use the "start function" on it too.  So,  I will run the battery from the 4x4 in this truck since it has been sitting; and get a new battery for the 4x4 as soon as they say they are coming to get it.   
Got a call that there were some calves out on the dirt road next door.  3 little squirts out, and 2 went back in the same place and the 3rd of course had to go find another place to force himself through... definitely NOT where they got out.  The escape hole has a wire all stretched and looks like the deer have been going through there.  There's another spot a little bit down further that you can see the deer trail.... the wire is a little bit saggy there but not like this spot.  They want GREEN GRASS that is along the road.... anything tastes better when you can escape to get it !!!

Wanted to maybe work outside and pick up some sticks and stuff off the lawn...... but the wind is making it hard for me to breathe and I get to coughing... so decided to not push it. This coughing is driving me nuts...took a "mucinex" generic to help break it up and get it to thin out to make coughing easier. Now my nose is running more like a drippy faucet 

Going to fold the clothes I brought in and then see if I can get the truck started and go take the stuff to the dumpster.  Get the back emptied.  Then move the meters over into the back of the truck and get the rest of the stuff I need for this week out of the forester so I can take it down tomorrow morning; trade for the outback and go get a new battery for the outback. Was going to do that last week but got sick with this cold.... Then load work stuff into it for Tuesday,  for the  500 cow herd .  Since it takes me a few extra minutes with this cold & congestion... don't want to be rushing around.  
Might make some bread pudding this afternoon.  Got the crusts and all out of the freezer.  It will help keep the chill off the house later too.  COMFORT FOOD..... and maybe see if I can get another box emptied.... not making as much progress there as I would like, but haven't had the energy.  Still, I'm getting stir crazy sitting around now that I feel a little better.  

Making my lists of things to do this week when I am out... no more special trips for anything if I can help it.  Gas has actually dropped to 3.97 here from 4.09 and 4.19....but the on road diesel hasn't budged.  5.35 and 5.45 at the couple of different stations.  
Time to go try the truck and get that done for the day.  3 miles to the dumpster.... Then it will be time to bring in the clothes off the line so they don't blow away... 
Just got to thinking, the battery from the truck might work for the electric netting for the calves/chickens... I have a solar panel for charging it... so if it is kept charging during the daylight for the fence, I might get some more use out of it... I really don't want to run a cord all the way out to the fencing charger... and with the costs of everything...  if I can get it to run off solar....Hmm.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, gas is 3.97 ish.   One BP I use gives 5cent a gal off for cash.  The off Rd diesel is 4.59 & Rd diesel is 4.97-5.15.  such a rip off.   .

Do you have an old portable radio?   Put it in the orchard.   ???


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses my income didn’t get a hike upward either. Posts and fencing are ridiculous. So is everything else. Son told me today, for the first patch of land I want to fence, to get everything I need for it and call in a crew of 3 guys he knows of, to put it up. He said they hit the ground running and can put up in a couple of days what it would take me a month or longer. I’ll have to clean the fence row across the front and have all the wire and posts. I think I’m gonna do that. I’m crunched for time and that would take a LOT of work off me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Mini Horses

Do it!   Gives you something to work with fast.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, I don’t want to drag my exhausted self to the hospital for surgery. I want to skip in, wheelchair out! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

We all want to save $$ and that's why so much DIY and reuse until it's dead stuff.  But if you can work it out money wise, this initial fence hire may be best option now.  House is ready.  Enough fence to contain for a while.  Your gonna stress enough with everything else.  Come Fall you can get back into things slowly.   Plus, you will need to have a set up for someone to feed for a while post surgery....so, that's a set up to be able to work out.  Never ends, right?


----------



## farmerjan

Best laid plans.... and all that.  But this might be for the good...
The  silly 3 calves were out AGAIN yesterday afternoon.  A different former neighbor (to the stone house) called when he went down the road.  I texted DS again... then went down there.  Seems they went right back in the spot that I said looked like a deer trail but not too stretched?  Well, the ground also dips there and watched the little twirps go right back in.  So... got out the fence pliers and carefully got up on the slight bank, and tightened the wire a bit.  Then found an old cedar fence post that had rotted off that DS replaced, and stood it up in the low spot, braced inbetween the wires, and tied it up so that it is both blocking the low spot more, and holding the wires all in place, and looking much more "formidable".  Then I went up to the other spot that the 2 had gone back in the first time, climbed the slightly steeper bank, and tightened that wire and wove a dead part of a cedar in there to help it to look less like a spot to get out.  The fence along the road here is not very good, owner won't replace it, and so we work with what we have.  Pain in the ...... the 3 calves came down through the little bit of woods towards the first hole I fixed and saw me checking them out and went scampering back up and away like they weren't really coming to see if they could get out again.  You had to laugh even with as aggravating as they get....
So after getting all that done, DS finally called and was heading up to feed... in the process of talking to him, he says a friend of his has asked him to go pick up a truck that they bought, (paid trip), .... of all places, up in Clearbrook... which is where I have to go test the farm (the one 125 miles away).  He said that it would be smart if we could make the trip together... but cannot do it Wed..  I said I was sure that I could change my farm, as when I had talked to the farmer he said any day this week would be fine... so DS is going to see what/how he can arrange his schedule this week, and let me know today.   He has to get off a half hour early tomorrow to help me go test since we are going to ride together...
 I have to be at the other farm at 1 so have to leave here by 11 a.m.... He can go get the truck while I am testing for the hour it takes... then come back and get me....I have to do some computer work that doesn't take very long now... and I do have to a program update for them;  was going to go early and do it before, but it can be done after... won't take long...
So might be able to make it work and we can do 2 things in the same trip and then make a little money on the travel that I get paid if the guy is going to pay him to go get the truck (on his trailer).  Guess it is for parts or something. 

So, things might get changed around.  Will know more today.  That might mean I have to change the Thursday farm too... Which I will do...Not going to call the owner sampler farmer until I know what/if things will be rearranged this week. 

Getting ready to go out and let the chickens out then take a few more things out of the forester and take it down to the garage and get the outback.... they will jump start it, as the battery is bad and won't hold a charge... then I will take it to the place to get the new battery... come home and get the stuff loaded for tomorrow afternoon so that I am not doing it in the rain on Tuesday. 

Truck started right up yesterday after the little bit of a charge on that battery so I know it is just getting weak.  Went to the dumpsters and got the stuff off the back.  Came home and put the meters in the back and got the hoses I need for the owner sampler farm and the other one I plan to do, because they use different length hoses, all ready to be put in the car. Got another bucket of chicken feed to take out to the shelter so I don't have to do it in the rain either.  We are now forecast to have some rain, showers, whatever for several days off and on. 

It was a chilly 32 this morning.  Mostly cloudy out there so won't be as nice a day. 

Time to get out there to the chickens and go do the car switch thing.  If DS goes to the stockyard sale this afternoon I might go.  See how I feel and the energy level.....


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ... agree that if son's friends can come and get it done that would be good.  Get that initial "field" area fenced to get them moved... then worry with the rest.  And let's face it, 3 younger healthy guys can do it faster than 1 of us "older" less agile ADULTS.....  
All you might want to do before they come is mark the T-posts with some orange paint or something to make sure they keep them... 
and that will be less cost than for someone to come and bulldoze the line of fence.... maybe his buddies need the work too...

And you may skip in but you will not be wheelchaired out... they will expect you to walk out ... with a walker or just crutches or a cane.... and with only 1 knee, you ought to at least be able to walk out... he// they brought me to the curb in the wheelchair as per their policy... then I walked without any help to the car... both Deb and I forgot about bringing crutches for that....


----------



## Baymule

They wheelchair everyone out, I fully expect to walk from there. Then hitch a ride on the nursing home rehab express to Lufkin for torture and alternating boredom for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mini Horses

And....Jan, you did those impromptu fence repairs, on the steep, with new knees!!!  What improvement! 👍. Everything feel ok?    Last year that would not happen.  That's how far you've come.   Even when you think you haven't come along fast, you have.  😊.  It's gotta be worth the pain and aggravation of surgery -- uncomfortable as it was.  Our "poster child".


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> And....Jan, you did those impromptu fence repairs, on the steep, with new knees!!!  What improvement! 👍. Everything feel ok?    Last year that would not happen.  That's how far you've come.   Even when you think you haven't come along fast, you have.  😊.  It's gotta be worth the pain and aggravation of surgery -- uncomfortable as it was.  Our "poster child".


What awesome encouragement!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks, @Mini Horses ... and @Baymule  for being my "cheerleaders".  Yep, except for being careful where I was putting my feet, I didn't have any real problem.  The knees are still so stiff that it frustrates me... I really expected that they would not feel so awkward.  But some of that might be the "in the house inactivity" with the winter weather... and the tightness of the right ham string & tendons and muscles.   Anyway...  I am not going to be jumping any ditches anytime soon... but I did make it work.

So much for that though.  One of the dam#*d calves was out and DS got 3 calls about it today.  Didn't get out seen until after about 2... I had just met him and we were on the way to the stockyard as they had some bulls there (breeding size) and a decent run of cattle (for there).  That was a long afternoon.... but he got a call after we finally got back around 8:30 ... that there was a calf standing in the middle of the road.  SO, I had been helping him with some silage feeding at the barn... and he had bought a bull for another friend, so he was going to take the bull and I said I would go check out the calf.  Couldn't find it anywhere... but as I pulled in the small "catch lot" there it was.  It had come all the way up the dirt road and around the corner into the catch lot where he keeps the gate open.... Went in, shut the gate... opened the gate into the field about a foot wide so the calf could slide in and the cows hopefully wouldn't see it.  Calf came all the way up along the fence, started through and a cow shoved it back and forced her way through so now I had a cow and calf in the catch field... At this point DS called and I told him what was what and he came and tried to get them to walk the fence to another gate in the other end... and they practically ran him over when he opened that gate into the field... so he he got P.O.ed and shut it, came to the gate to the road.. and said screw it, they can stay in there tonight and if the calf gets wanting it's , too bad... and the cow is not the momma so she has a calf on the other side of the fence and she can go without her calf for the night. He was tired and getting very short tempered and so ... whatever. I probably should have just shut the gate and left the calf in the lot for the night... but he had started through the slightly opened gate when that bully b#*@h cow shoved him back and pushed her way in... By tomorrow they will want to get into the other field... the calf already was trying to get in there... but then followed the stupid cow... I checked the places I fixed and did not see where the calf had gotten through anywhere...


----------



## farmerjan

Anyway, before I went with DS to the sale, I had gone down with the forester... traded vehicles, got the outback, and the battery that didn't fit, out of the 4x4,  to bring back home.  Took the outback up to the guy who does alternators and such... got a new battery for the car and he put it in.   Then I noticed that the inspection sticker ran out in Dec.. so will have to take car in to get inspected.  Maybe early in the morning???

DS is getting a friend to come and help band the calves from a week ago... give shots and sort into the fields he wants them in... tomorrow at noon.  DS's schedule got changed around as his dr appt on wed got cancelled, so he could go get the truck if necessary... But in the meantime, that friend said he found another guy who is supposed to get it on Tues (tomorrow)... which suits DS fine he said... so now he is going to take off a 1/2 day tomorrow (Tues) ... work the calves, and sort them and whatever,  do a few things at the barn, then we can leave to go to test without him rushing and he can be all fed up, so that he doesn't have to do it in the rain Wed morning.  He will work Wed instead of being off.... Therefore, I am going to do my schedule as planned.  I didn't call the owner sampler farm so will do that in the morning and see what might suit him for me to leave the meters...
The rain is not supposed to start until later on Tuesday... I will load the stuff in the car tomorrow....Got to clean out the passenger seat and floor from some newspapers and stuff so he has a place to sit... I will do that after we work the calves; when he is doing what feeding he needs to do, I can come home and get everything I need to go if I don't get it done in the morning.  Will see about getting it inspected first thing I think...

So he did buy some bull calves (5 wts) today along with a nice steer that weighed over 1,000 that will be a nice beef... he has a couple he wants to sell that are not putting weight on like they should... also the bull for the friend, and a small jersey steer that another guy was looking for.  Came home with a trailer full pretty much.  We were unloading and putting out feed when he got the call about the calf, and he went to deliver the bull.... just a couple miles away....

So, that has been my day.  I will go along the fence tomorrow and see if there is another spot I can see where the calf came out...
I'm tired and I can be down there @ 8 to see if they can inspect the car, so I think I will get a shower and go to bed.  It is after midnight already.


----------



## Baymule

I hope today was better than yesterday.


----------



## farmerjan

Today started out decent and fell apart after that.  Calves still getting out where I fixed the spot with the cedar post and all... pushing up and going under the wire now.  It needs a piece of woven wire fence..... Let the cow and calf back into the big field so the cow could find her own calf, and the PITA calf could go find his own mother.  

Took car down and got it inspected.  That was fine.  Got a phone call from some close friends... and one of the daughters' husband passed away on Sunday.... It was devastating in as much as he was such a good guy.  She is going to be lost after the shock wears off.  He was a welder and wound up with thyroid cancer as they often do,....had surgery last week after having been through radiation and chemo and all sorts of crap... did fine after the surgery and then went downhill in a free fall Sat eve and lost him on Sunday.  Family night will be Thurs and services on Friday.  So my schedule will get totally changed around for a couple of days.  Have to cancel the Thursday test and then see... luckily I had not talked to the owner sampler farm yet... so will obviously not be scheduling him for the next few days.   I am just so sad over this.  
Went to the barn @ noon and we worked some calves and DS and his friend were moving some around to different fields when I left to come to the house and get things ready.  Stopped at Subway and got subs since I knew DS hadn't eaten lunch... so we had "lunch" on the way to the farm and then "supper" about 8:30 p.m.  They are up to 539 cows this month, going through the parlor to milk.... counting dry cows they are around 575.... milking went smoothly this eve so that was good.  
Left around 10 and came home and got here 10:45 or so... 

It started to rain finally this evening... around 6 or so... after all day of clouds.  It warmed up a bit to the mid 60's and is not supposed to cool off too much tonight... clouds and showers in the morning, then just clouds then maybe more showers the next few days off and on.  Temps tomorrow near 70 and then dropping to the low 60's and nights back to mid 30's by Friday.   We got a good rain with a few short breaks inbetween... steady and soaking... not much breeze which is good.  Not a downpour or a gully washer either....

Samples are in the car, I will get the boxes out,  in the morning & try to get packed.  Going to figure out something to keep the stupid calves in tomorrow until DS can get a short piece of woven wire up to stop this total stupidity.   Want to leave at 10 so I can do the computer update they are needing before testing.  DS is not going to get the truck for the friend... So that is fine.  

I ache and am going to bed.  Tomorrow will be busy but I should get home around 6 or so... That will be good.  Then deal with the rest after that.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's so discouraging to "have to" repair/fix/attend....and still "have to" schedule and be at work.  The emotional pull to do both is exhausting, as much as the work.  Like you, some days I'm so ready to quit.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> How the HE// am I going to keep them out of the fruit trees???? GRRRR


How big an area? Could you put up a 5' fence close enough to the trees that they won't dare jump in? Or the double 4' close enough they won't jump between them since they can't jump back out? I have only 1 crummy little apple tree which actually had a good quantity on it last year. I put up a temporary fence with 4 T posts and some spare fencing.


----------



## Baymule

So sorry about the loss of your friend. Yes, she will be lost without him. Cancer is a sad situation made worse.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve.... home from the 125 mile away farm..... stopped to get milk at the farmer's that I get it from, on the way home and stayed and talked for about an hour... he's milking 5 right now..... the size I would like to be !!!!  He uses a machine and all... we talked alot about how the dairies have sold out in the area in the last 20-30 years... who I used to test and all that.... and how bleak things are looking for the food situation in the next 6-12 months....
He said that down where his son and family live in NC that a bale of good orchard grass hay is $15.00.... 60 lb sq bales... and alfalfa is over 20.... shortages of hay as none is getting shipped in from the west with the reduced harvest from drought last year and increased intake of cattle this year with the colder winter.... not any carry over...
It is looking not very good.... with the "war" in Ukraine, they will not be planting the wheat they normally do... and they supply nearly 1/3 of the wheat in the world... we grow mostly winter wheat here... they grow more spring wheat.... If you can, better stash some extra flour in the freezer or wheat berries in an airless storage method.   I notice there are often bare spots on the shelves all the time now in the flour/sugar/baking supplies....

@Bruce , there are 3 trees here at the house, 15 x 50 ft area... no way I will be able to fence and keep them out of it except with 6 ft fence... plus there are over 20 down at the other field that never got moved again this year.... 2 different areas of over a half acre or more each.... They are supposed to come here... I want to fence it here to stop the deer... won't be able to afford it at the current prices....
One good thing... DS told owner of field across from the house, (former owners of this house too),  that something has to be done about the deer... and he has agreed to damage kill permits this year.... seems like they are "nibbling" on some of the christmas trees and done some damage.... d#@n him anyway for not caring until it cost him some money..... the he// with us and the cost of the cover crop seeding.... guess DS told him that we would not be planting any more cover crops since the deer are destroying the wheat and eating it faster than it can grow and kills it.....

We got  .7 inch rain yesterday eve and night.  Supposed to get another little bit tonight as the line of showers comes through.... the best thing is it really soaked in..... NICE.... it was getting too dry for this early in the spring.  

DS got the fence fixed.  The 3 were out again this afternoon... he said they wiggled their way through where I had fixed it and got back in... he put up a piece of woven wire on the inside of the 5 strand barbed wire fence and said they won't be coming out there again... little PITA's will probably find another spot... but they are contained for a few days I hope.  

I needed some bread and so stopped at Walmart on the way home... convenient... and wanted to check out the "industrial" bulk food shelves... I buy the Hershey's syrup in the super size as it is alot cheaper... but it is usually a summer thing and none there.  I also walked through the plants to see what they had.... I went by a whole section of shelves that was "Clearance" items... found 2 chicken 10 lb hanging feeders  1/2 price  (6.99) as opposed to the normal price of 14.99 and I know they are about $12-14 at TSC..... also bought 3 gal of "lamp fuel"... like kerosene... which is 4.99 at the gas stations... for 3.50 each.... it won't "get old" if I put it in the kerosene lamps here....and some LED light bulbs for less than 1/2 price... we need some in the barn....and I am trying a 3 sided light that screws into a regular light socket...  and they are supposed to be adjustable for angle ... for use in a garage or something... to see if we can get a little more light in the barn alleys...for $9.00 and if I can get DS to put them in and see if they work, will go back and get more.... Maybe save a little in electric as well as get some better light....They were regularly like  18.99 or 27.99,  have to go look.  Not cheap enough for me to buy them to try at the regular price.....  Also picked up a little ceramic heater like for at the desk when my feet get cold... 15.99 regular,   for 3.50.... that was  real bargain... been wanting one.  All in all, a good bunch of deals even if I wasn't planning to spend that money....

So, I am home, most of the stuff unloaded out of the car and done for the night.  Have had a half a headache most all day... need to go take a shower, get warmed up and go to bed.  Nothing planned for tomorrow now that I canceled the farm to go to the family night tomorrow night... 
Put the 2 gal bucket of milk in the fridge, will pour it into the glass jars tomorrow.... I need to quit for the night.  Rain is supposed to come in around midnight for a few hours....


----------



## Mini Horses

Good clearance buys.  👍

We're getting some light rains tonight up from Carolinas, then the front at your place will be here tomorrow mid day, until?   I'm not enthused but they say we need the rain.  I do not need the accompanying winds!!   What ever happened to the warm, soft rains you could sit on the porch and watch or nap by?  🤔😊


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> What ever happened to the warm, soft rains you could sit on the porch and watch or nap by?  🤔😊



Chemtrails. Weather engineering.


----------



## Baymule

Tyler news station showed a picture and said “a group of small cows” got out of their field and were on a walking trail in one of the parks. The small cows were actually Angus calves. I guess nobody in the station knew what a calf is, much less an Angus. The owner was contacted and he got them back in the fence. 

Reminded me of your PITA calves that keep getting out. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Tyler news station showed a picture and said “a group of small cows” got out of their field and were on a walking trail in one of the parks. The small cows were actually Angus calves. I guess nobody in the station knew what a calf is, much less an Angus. The owner was contacted and he got them back in the fence.
> 
> Reminded me of your PITA calves that keep getting out. LOL


Our horses got out once... they were running ALL OVER the world...  and the reports were "mare and foal"   

2 geldings...  one percheron, and one caspian.


----------



## farmerjan

Been pretty tied up the last couple of days.  One of my farmers' computer screen went totally black... laptop... and she had all her DHIA stuff in it for the herd... normally not a disaster...but they were having a vet check on Friday... because they are shipping out a load of about 40-50 cows on Monday.... So Thursday I went up there and spent over 2 hours trying to get the producer program to install on a new computer... On the phone with our records mgt and all... and their wi-fi was acting up due to the rain up there... I had to leave and come home to get ready to go to the family night..... DS went with me since he also used to go with me to "family gatherings" when he was younger... it was a long day/eve.... rough.... Then I got up, downloaded her herd into my computer in order to run some reports for her for the vet check today.... and went to the barn again this morning at 7:30 because it quit the install again last evening when she tried it.  Got back on the phone with the same really really wonderful girl that had been helping me... no rain... and the wi-fi was working at the barn and it finally got installed and all updated.... Then I went into the reports and created the same reports she had; that I had originally created for them years ago;  and then when they went on their own computer program, I had created them in her computer... There are quite a few "standardized reports" but many farmers have certain things they want to see when they print out reports and it is specific info for their herd.
Anyway, I was there for another 2+ hours... and got home around noon (50 minutes away).... Left here for the graveside service that was at 3... then went to the house and visited with family and all, then came home around 6:30... it is an hour +... got here right about dark.  
I watered all the violets and plants.. and sat down to catch up a bit.  
I'm going to quit here in a few minutes.... I'm tired out.... more emotional than anything I think.


----------



## farmerjan

It has rained off and on for 3 days... We had .7 inch by Wed morning... and then a few showers and stuff, and more rain Thursday night... .5 inch in the gauge today.  Had a little shower a bit ago... supposed to have some sun early then more showers tomorrow eve.... It was down to 38 this morning and supposed to have possible low 30's and frost or freeze the next 2 mornings....colder than normal... but then warming and maybe hit 80 ? on wed???? NUTS.


----------



## Mike CHS

Hopefully this will be the last freeze for this spring.  We are ready to start gardening.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mike CHS  heard that parts of Tenn got snow yesterday... You???? Our last frost date isn't until May 10th... so not getting in a rush here.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm more coastal that FJ so, a little sooner over frost.  That said, I'm on "the line" of almost a light frost tonight...mid to upper 70s all week coming.   Personally I'm done with frost dates. 😊.  It's chilly today with mid 50s, overcast and 10-15 winds.  Jacket weather!


----------



## farmerjan

Cold start again.  Temp said it got down to 32 last night.  Tonight supposed to be colder.... 
Sun is out but it is supposed to cloud up and more possible showers/rain later.  Just gotta take it one day at a time. 
Sitting here with a cup of hot cocoa... 
DS said he tagged a calf that he was sure belonged to my longhorn the other day.  Now she has another calf and is keeping the tagged calf away from her and not letting it nurse.  He is thinking twins?  He said the tagged one is stealing off a couple other cows until they realize and then they shove it away.  He had a time catching it... so I am going up with a bottle in a little bit... see if I can get it and get a bottle in it.  Let it stay out with the other cows if it is stealing.. and supplement with a bottle maybe?  Have to go up and see what is what.  Too bad that one cow of mine won't take a 2nd one, but she has an attitude and can't keep her in this barn in the pen without her trying to go over the gate... she should have a 2nd one on her... might see if I can get her and her calf in and then try the other calf... won't know until I go up and see who and what... DS said the calf is very determined to get milk where ever he can find it so that is good...
Got a couple others that need to be gotten in... one to be sold that was open and isn't much of a mother... her calf will go too.... gotta get the holstein bull calf in and get banded so he can be sold and check several there for preg status.  The heifers he moved there to calve,  are starting to drop calves....
Knock on wood again... but no more coyote problems since they got the 3 there around the sheep, then the 2 a few nights later up in the pasture where he found the dead calf (poss twin). 
DS showed me pics of them that the guys hunting them took... held up by their back feet (shoulder height)  they touched the ground and these guys are 6 ft plus... DS said they were really big... bet one was the same one I saw up at the nurse cow pasture a few weeks ago... I told DS he was really big.  The last 2 were both males they said.  

Nearly all the pre sprouted seeds are up and although leggy due to not enough sun where they are... I put them out against the house when it is warmer out... this coming week they will be able to go out during the day,  if the temps are going to be in the 70's and better.  

Knock on wood, the escapees are staying in at the other pasture... 

Schools are out this coming week for the spring break... not allowed to call it Easter vacation... It will be nice days for them by the looks of it.  Some clouds but no real rainy washouts.


----------



## Mini Horses

my bottle kid is stealing, too!   He hangs with twin boys, both black like him.  When they nurse he jumps in and has learned to go from the back as doe can't smell him, just hers on her side. Smart little begger!!  

Great on the coyote kills!!  Do they offer a bounty up there?   For a while there was one here..maybe $8-10 per?    Not sure if it's still offered.  Guy behind takes out all he sees as he wants the deer for himself.  Works for me!  They are always out for an easy meal and a new calf, goat kid or a lamb is just that!   Not happy with just one, they want dinner every night.   It's worse than a snake in the hen house.   It's all costly.


----------



## farmerjan

No bounty's offered by Va state anymore, that I am aware of.  There are some counties that still offer bounties though. Basically you have to contact the county you are wanting to hunt in and see if they still offer a bounty.  I believe that Augusta county to the north of us has stopped paying a bounty... I'm not sure about Rockbridge but I think they stopped too.  Botetourt just south of here was still paying a bounty as was Franklin county.  
The guys that came to hunt the ones at the farm and DS's property at the house where the sheep were, like to hunt them and have all the infared scopes and all to do so.  More power to them.... DS's house and the sheep field there backs up to the other property where the one was seen eating the dead calf... most all killed were males though... I think there was 1 female in the first 3 and the last 2 were big males. 
There are some places that say offering bounties does not decrease the number of animals overall.... that if you do not reduce the pack numbers by 60% then they will recover the losses the next year through breeding... OKAAAY.... but if you did not kill some,  wouldn't the pack numbers just continue to increase?  And with the  availability of domestic animals, it is not like the balance of nature and available food will run out as fast....  Around here, a dead coyote is considered a plus.  Lately it seems that we have to deal more and more with their increasing numbers, and the crosses so that they are increasing in size.  50-60 lb coyotes are the norm in this area now....  

Chilly here, only about 50 and breezy.  Nearly noon.


----------



## Mike CHS

It has been cold and windy here today but no snow and it's going to be up in the 70's tomorrow..


----------



## Legamin

farmerjan said:


> Gee Whiz,  it is raining here for a change .  Ya think we have had enough yet?
> 
> "Local" station about 50 miles north;  the next closest is about 50 miles south, both in the Shen Valley so pretty accurate for us here in the middle;  anyway, they say our year to date normal is about 32-33 inches.  Total YTD normal in any year is around 36" total,  which is about 3" a month give or take, more in the spring, less in the summer....
> We have had about 53 inches so far this year.  Raining now, quite steady/hard with 1-2" expected.  At this rate we will be closing in on nearly twice the normal rainfall for the year.  Have never had this much in the 37 years I have lived here.  That is not taking into account horrific disasters like Hurricane Camille, before I moved here, that dumped like 24 inches in 24 hours and caused devastating flooding and loss of life and whole towns etc where they just washed away.
> 
> We did get all the hay up that was on the ground since Sunday, took longer to get dry with several passes tedding and all,  due to cloudy overcast days that were supposed to be all sun all week;  nearly 300 square bales and the rest rolled and my son rolled over 30 rolls for a neighbor whose tractor alternator went out and couldn't get another til next Tues. There was hay down everywhere this past week due to the "supposedly nice sunny weather we were gonna have.  I got the clothes off the line at 9:30 last night after getting home from testing cows and the 14 or so square bales on the truck covered last night too. It is raining quite hard, and 37*.  Just miserable weather.


If only we could control the weather!  (can you imagine the neighborhood feuds THAT would cause!?). Glad you got the hay up.  I don’t know about your neighborhood but it’s pretty dear where we are.


----------



## farmerjan

Came in a little bit ago and ate a real late lunch.  Guess it was more like lunper (lunch/supper)... whatever.  
I had to go to the nurse cow field and see about that calf that DS said my longhorn had twins.  I caught it, it was a little thin but not real weak... and for the first time since new knees, got it between my knees and straddled it and got it to FINALLY take a bottle.  Fed it 3/4 bottle as I did not want to over feed it... but wanted it to get it's tummy filled up pretty good.  It is stealing off other cows DS said so this ought to give it a little more energy to do that.  It took a bit as it wanted no part of the bottle.  Finally, I had to turn it around and back it up into the V with the drivers door open and the side of the truck so to speak so it quit pulling against me... and it finally got the idea that it could suck... as I was playing with the nipple in and out of it's mouth and squeezing it to get milk into the mouth and down the throat...  But I will give her credit, after I backed her into the "corner" of the truck,  (out in the field). and she got a good taste, she did get it figured out and drank pretty good.  She pretty much "quit" to take a breather at about 3/4 bottle and that was all I wanted to give her so it worked out good.  See DS said she was with the Longhorn and that is why he tagged her, then 2 days later he noticed a different calf with the longhorn and she was not letting the tagged calf nurse and it was going to some of the other cows and stealing some until they realized it wasn't their own calf... so he tagged the "new untagged calf" and saw it nurse so that is when he determined that she must have had twins... and he saw her flip the calf off her when it tried to nurse yesterday and then called me and told me about it.  
So, I did go up and found it off by its self sleeping, and then it got up and I had to walk all around it to get it to where I could grab it as it was staying just out of reach... and that was all it took... it was really fighting me with it just held between my knees pulling back as hard as it could... so I finally grabbed a front leg and kinda walked, hopped, pulled it around to the truck and backed it up to where it couldn't back up any further... then I could release some of the tight squeeze I had on its head between my knees and when it quit fighting me so much it relaxed and finally started to suck.  She went right to it pretty good.  I will go up tomorrow and do another bottle and see how she is acting.  Not going to cause scours and this ought to give her enough energy to go after other cows to steal a little more too... If she doesn't seem like she is getting enough then might be a bottle calf... but don't want to overwhelm her system and cause scours right off... besides she is with familiar animals so best to leave well enough alone and make sure she is getting fed for now.   Not going to get bent out of shape at the longhorn... many cows won't take 2 calves....she has such a little udder and raised a nice single calf 2 years in a row... so this is a bonus.  Both are heifers, so they will be "good" (breedable).... we'll see how things go.  

Had to go get a new bag of milk replacer since the old one was wormy/buggy....several years old.... there was only about 5 lbs left anyway... but what a sticker shock... nearly $100 for a 50 lb bag of all milk/milk replacer... What I don't use will go in the freezer.  Got a couple bags of feed to keep enticing the calves in the creep gate into the lot at the barn so I can get them worked....

Did the dishes and going to make that bread pudding since I got milk the other day..... nice to heat the kitchen with the oven too.  

It is downright cold.  We have had some sun and more clouds ... and SNOW FLURRIES..... then 75-80 by Wed????

Rescheduled the cancelled farm from Thursday to next Wed.... got to call the owner sampler and get him to take the samples one day... got to schedule the other farm near him for next week also and try to make the trip count... have to do that Monday also as they are both mennonites and don't like to talk business on Sundays.  

Had a farm that hasn't tested in 2 YEARS, text me and wanted to know if I was still testing.... his father has decided he wants to go back to testing.... and did I want to come and try to "straighten out the mess"......REALLY ????? I will have to talk to them.  I really did not want to add back any more herds... AND they would have to go back on as a new herd basically.... that's ALOT of work... and I have heard they are up to 200 cows now....
.....NOOOOO
I will get back to them after I get the other farms worked in next week.... 
Tomorrow afternoon I have to do the one I test on the owners weekend to milk... no set up, not a problem... It is going to still be chilly outside so that's okay.... 

So, time to go in and see about getting the bread pudding made and in the oven.


----------



## farmerjan

Legamin said:


> If only we could control the weather!  (can you imagine the neighborhood feuds THAT would cause!?). Glad you got the hay up.  I don’t know about your neighborhood but it’s pretty dear where we are.


@Legamin ;
I am flattered that you started reading my "journal"... just realize that first post was in Nov 2018......
There are days we wish we could control the weather... especially when we have hay down or needing to be cut.... but it would be a disaster if we had that much control.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Knees and ankle are all working!!!   Back to cow wrangling again....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Chilly here, only about 50 and breezy. Nearly noon.


IT made 39°F today, and rain all day. Won't be much warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

That is one smart little calf! She soon will run to you, when you show up with a bottle.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold 34 this morning.  Alot of clouds but supposed to be moving off and sun later but only maybe 50... then a real warm up and temps into the 70's and maybe 80 by mid week.  Totally crazy weather.  

Ate some oatmeal.  Farmer called this morning about testing this afternoon... seems the son and his family have all had a flu bug... but getting over it... wanted to give me a choice... since they are on the downhill side... I said I would just come on this afternoon unless the son gets stomach sick today... I am getting over this cold but none of the stomach sick or the diarrhea or anything that he said they had.  I figure I ought to be fine.  May as well get it done, unless they have active  symptoms today...

Going out to let the chickens out in a bit, take them some clean water... the brown hen is laying somewhere and I cannot find the spot.  The leghorn still laying in the same place in the carport so at least I am getting her egg daily. 

I will go up to the pasture to see about feeding the twin in a bit after it warms up and all.  I want to see if I can get that witch cow in the barn with her calf... maybe try this twin on her.?.. but the problem is I will have to get most all the cows into the catch pen then sort out the ones I don't want... because EVERYONE will come to the bucket of feed if I call them.... Need to feed some for the calves coming in through the creep gate too.... and I have got to get the holstein in and get him banded and all so he can get sold....

Hoping it will warm up enough to move these sprouted seed flats out on the deck against the house so they get some good sun...and not get too much wind, for awhile today... the last bunch of really old seeds didn't sprout so I tossed the wet napkin with them.  Going to get some green bean seeds and some other stuff to have... I have a bunch here that I will plant first.... need to get the neighbor to come and plow this spot so it can get tilled a few times in the next 6 weeks.  Going to pick up some seed potatoes the first of the week too... not going to plant alot but some.... got some on order from Irish Eyes for delivery 1st of May.. some fingerlings and such.  The ones I did manage to get in last year in the mulch hay did okay considering how late it was that DS got it here... hope to do a little better this year....

It is chilly out there still.... and cloudy makes it feel colder.... BRRR


----------



## Baymule

For diarrhea and vomiting I mix honey with apple cider vinegar 50/50. I measure about 2 fingers width in a small glass, fill with water and sip on it. In about 30-45 minutes, I’m better. Pass that on to your farmer and take some yourself before and after being around them.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, you are a whole degree warmer than we are this morning Jan. Given the many hundreds of miles distant and totally south, I'm surprised.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Bruce our weather has been so far off the charts in a yo-yo.... 
Yesterday we were getting some snow flurries... and they got about an inch over in WVa from this front that went through... 
Sun is pushing to come out now.  Might be a halfway decent day.


----------



## Baymule

Snow flurries! Wow!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday eve.... recording thermometer said it got up to 60... but it was breezy until late this afternoon.  We felt it "warm up" in the parlor milking and that was because the wind died down.  
I opted NOT to put the little seedlings out today mostly because of the chilly wind... TOMORROW supposed to be alot nicer and warmer and not much wind... they will get a full dose of sun.... 

Went up to the pasture and got little heifer up and the longhorn seemed to want to mother it until it went to suck her, and then kept pushing her away.  Not real mean, just didn't want the calf to nurse.  Took me about 5 minutes of walking around the truck and then got ahold of the calf, got the bottle in her mouth and she went right to sucking.  Took her a bit but got almost a whole bottle in her.  Since I am only feeding once a day, I am hoping she can handle a full bottle and not scour.  Looked fine today... will watch her close.  She wants to stay with the other calves and cows so that is good...

 Got all the calves in the creep gate except one, that need to be worked.... naturally, since I was going to work and DS was at Doug's, working the bigger bulls into steers, but then had to meet someone at 4:30 for sq bales of hay and a guy who used to help some said he could come and do a couple hours if DS wanted some help... so they were going to start going around some pasture fencing.... 
So I just left the creep gate open and they all let themselves out after eating the grain... maybe tomorrow afternoon???? I did come back by this eve after testing as I had let the holstein bull calf in through the gate and didn't know if he could get out the creep gate...figured I would let him out the gate, but he was out so figured out how to wiggle his way out.  I will be much more "devoted " to getting them in the next few days so that we can get the bulls calves  "worked",  and tagged so I know for sure who is on who...for sale purposes... 

Bad news..... we lost our big old red poll bull.  DS said he was acting a little "slow" and he wasn't sure if he was sick or maybe off his feed a little... he found him up in the pasture dead.... Besides the tremendous money loss ($1500-2000 ) he kept all the other bulls from fighting... his presence just made them think twice about getting into a scuffle... he would walk down,  when we put bulls in the bull field... and they just did not get into fights....like he was a big "bouncer" and they just did not want to test him... and he was not mean, very quiet and well mannered... He had to be at least 10 or 12 yrs old....never tried to go through fences, or get out anywhere..... gonna miss him.  That's 3 that we have gotten rid of/lost in the past couple of months.... and only replaced one. 

Testing went good as it always does here... Computer work went smooth and I came home.  Got to the pasture before dark to check on the holstein calf to see if he got out the creep gate... Then came here, locked the chickens in this eve, and came in the house.  Brought the samples in and will get them packed to drop off tomorrow for UPS.  

Need to figure out something for supper... don't know what I want. 

Knees ached a bit in the parlor tonight... and realized that it is partly from the squeezing the calf between them yesterday and holding it in place until I managed to get it backed into the "corner " of the open truck door... and then today again. straddling the calf and being bent over and holding the bottle and all... putting different strain on these muscles that aren't used to it... time to get "back at it".... If I could just start losing some weight too.....


----------



## Baymule

Haha, sounds like you are back on the calf squeeze to me! You are doing more and getting better every day. You are a little sore, what would it have been before your surgery? 

Sure am sorry about your bull. I know you will miss him, he sure sounds like a dream bull. Is 10-12 years a bull’s useful lifetime? He will be hard to replace.


----------



## Ridgetop

Shame about losing such a good bull.  Not just the breeding art but his entire attitude and keeping the other bulls calm.  Glad the calf is taking to the bottle  Soon she will recognize you and come running for her feed.  Coyotes are getting worse than ever and getting bigger too.  Steroids in the water?


----------



## farmerjan

Only down to 42 last night.  Thermometer is hanging where the sun hits it for about an hour and it is 70 !!!! As soon as the sun moves up a bit it will drop to probably about 50 then the air will get warmer and it will climb again.  Forecast is mid 70's today then near 80 the next 2-3 days then back to the low 70's with some intermittent showers and into Easter weekend.  Going to put the sprouts out on the table against the house on the deck as soon as the sun gets up a bit more.  

@Baymule , 10-12 is getting pretty old for a breeding bull... Many people use them for 2-4 breeding seasons;  so that makes them in the 3-6 yr range;  and then sell and get a smaller/younger bull.  One thing is their "athleticism" as ability to breed.  Also, there are just things that seem to happen to bulls as they get older... leg/feet problems... have had a bull "break" his penis and that renders them unable to complete the act... loss of libido sometimes, and then like the one bull of ours recently that all of a sudden started "shooting blanks".... But mostly it is size and weight that makes the determination for many farmers to sell.  We have never let the age/size matter if he is a good breeding bull and not causing any problems.  That is partly why Red was still here... and that he kept the peace in the bull field...  But their size can contribute to heart issues.... and Red was busy this fall with a group of cows and then wound up in with the group that came up open; he and the other bull that came out the gate were the 2 that got stuck in to get those cows bred back as fast as possible.  May have just been too much for him... The average age for many good breeding cows is 10-12 yrs also... some do fine up into their teens and even some range types, like longhorns and such, will be fertile into their 20's... but 10-12 is an average age for breeding.  We keep our cows for as long as they produce a decent calf... mostly an older cow will come up open and that is when we make a decision to cull.... sometimes they will get foot problems with age, or they just stop making much milk and the calf doesn't grow good... then they get culled too. 

 Plus, any of the cows that we question their age, we will check their teeth when they are in the chute being preg checked... and those with no teeth or short/few broken teeth that are pregnant, will get moved to a different pasture when they do calve where they can't get bred back (no bull) and they can have the last calf, spend the time out on pasture, and then will hopefully keep up their body weight while nursing the calf if they are also not pregnant so less drain on their body... and worth more when we do sell them. 
There have been a few that got to live out their lives and got buried... but it is hard on an old cow to survive the cold winters and it is really kinder to salvage some value out of them and not have them struggle to survive even with good feed and all,  through the bad weather.  

@Ridgetop , there is some consensus here that these coyotes are a percentage mixed with dogs... coy dogs as they were originally called when the 2 were crossbreeding alot up in Vt and areas years ago... also, the bigger ones are the ones that wind up as the alpha's, so they get to do more of the breeding, so the genetics get "improved" through natural selection.  Some of these here have the size and build of dogs;  looking like there is some german shepherd  in them....never see any with coon hound type characteristics or floppy ears or anything... plus they are eating good here... besides the chickens,lambs, calves.... there are deer everywhere, and rabbits, turkeys, and such.  Not that they are making any dent in the deer population around this area.  

So the thermometer has dropped to 64 since the sun is off it... but it must be warming up quickly out there... 

Funny, I ate oatmeal the other morning because it was just chilly... I ate cold cereal this morning....
Need to get on the phone to some of these farmers and see what is what with them... get these samples packed too. Let the chickens out... stuff to do and the nicer temps to want to do it...


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule , 10-12 is getting pretty old for a breeding bull... Many people use them for 2-4 breeding seasons; so that makes them in the 3-6 yr range; and then sell and get a smaller/younger bull.


My grandfather said he always bought a super young bull, and only kept him about 2 years, since they were easier in the fences.

He said the older bulls wanted to run through fence to go find and breed other cows.

My grandfather had horrid fence, refused to replace it,  so specifically bred for cattle that respected pathetic fence.


----------



## farmerjan

@Alaskan there is alot of truth to what you said.  The older bulls get pretty "hard headed" sometimes... remember the one we just sold a couple months ago because the s.o.b. would not stay put..... he was pushing 10 I would say... Had one a couple years ago that just decided he wanted out... so he could eat a little green grass along the road then lay there and count cars.... no joke, he would get out every day, then we would get a call that he was laying alongside the road on the shoulder right there at the pasture... we would go open the gate, call him and he would wander his way back in... and do it all over again the next day... biggest worry was him getting hit by a vehicle at night... 

Yes, when they want to go somewhere, there is not much stopping them unless you have hot enough electric to put them on their knees...literally. And they get more independently minded as they get older.... Another reason to miss the red bull... he didn't bother fences, didn't go where he wasn't supposed to be... 

Came in a bit ago for some lunch.  I had packed samples and dropped them off earlier, had to go to the bank  and P.O. to get mail, while I was out.  
Texted a couple of farmers about testing.  Made a couple of other phone calls but nothing positive out of any of them.... Texted back the farmer that wants me to come back after 2 years to test again... will have to sit and talk to him on phone to discuss options.

Time to make up the bottle and go up to feed calf and see how she is doing and see about feeding in the lot so the calves can come in the creep gate again. 
I put the sprouted seeds out on the table earlier so they have had a good day of sun and warmth.  The recording thermometer hit 74 this afternoon.... there are some clouds out there now... might get a few spotty showers .... 
I put the battery charger on the lawn mower so I can get out on it in the next couple of days.... waiting on the electric mess fencing.. it is on back order... 

Well since lunch is way past over, better get out and do something even if it is wrong!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Done for the night and ate some of a pkg of rice/beans/mixed stuff... it was a 3/$1.00 deal and I got some of the stroganoff pasta noodles and tried one of these.  It's okay... would be better served with chicken or something.  I'm not real hungry either... 
Went up and fed calf.  I don't think she is stealing as much so I am going to start feeding her 2x a day.  She ate good but I want to see her a little rounder.  Did find another heifer that had calved today and texted DS  who and about where in the field she was with the new one, and he came up a bit ago and got it tagged when he fed some hay.  He also said he got 5 other new ones tagged at 2 different fields... They are really coming along... so far so good.  

Tomorrow I have a PT appt... I think it will be an evaluation as I don't think the dr office authorized any more.... it is rescheduled from 2 weeks ago when I came down with the bad cold.....it is nice to not have to go but I was still getting some benefit from it... guess I will just have to get out and about more....

So, time to quit for the night.  Going to put the plants out in the morning again, go feed the calf earlier so she can get a morning and afternoon bottle.  Think I will cut her to 3/4 bottle at a time which will be more total, so she doesn't scour.  Then see what I can maybe do outside for awhile....


----------



## Mini Horses

PT ... Good it helps.  Bad just another thing to schedule around.  Get pointers on what to do before you leave!  Of course, after over a yr, you know. 😊

My news had a blurb that chickens couldn't be at any swaps, statewide.   That was last night, head state vet had made that decision.   But, I didn't get impression it was all events, only chickens attending.  🤷.  Will need to get clarification.   Of course, if infected boots are there, same as birds. 🤔.  Already hundreds of thousands were destroyed.  Sad and huge loss in so many ways to industry and markets.  

Glad the calf is working the bottle for you.  It's just a situation that's more labor/time intensive with a single.  As opposed to a dairy where they're all pulled and fed, set up for and all. My bottle goat comes running at the sight of me. 😁


----------



## farmerjan

Haven't seen anything here in local news about the chickens but am pretty sure the swap will be cancelled/closed to chickens.  This avian flu is bad out in the mid west;  3 states are highly infected.  Being passed by wild waterfowl on the flyways and they don't succumb to it.  
Only down to 57 and already near 70.  Partly cloudy but warmer.  Heading up to feed the calf.  PT at 2:30 this afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

My son has dreams of having a herd of cattle, but not the way he works. Maybe someday when he retires...... LOL He wants F1 Tiger Stripe cows. Those are produced usually by a Hereford bull over Brahma cows, sometimes the other way around. They live up to 20 years old, bring a calf every year, and are excellent mommas. Put a black Angus bull on them and calves bring top dollar because as we all know, black hair tastes better. I've had a few Tiger Stripes, get rid of the high head crazies and keep the calm ones and they are real nice cows. 

Do you have any bull calves out of Red that you could keep or do you never keep a bull calf ?  10 years old doesn't sound old, but I guess it is. 

Ringo is 9, maybe 10 now and I'm starting to wonder if he will be able to keep up. He has 4 ewes with him now, but I saw him breed one yesterday morning, so I guess he still has "it".


----------



## Mini Horses

Years back a friend had 2 aged goats, both early teens.  He let them run together as pets after selling his herd.  After all, he reasoned, they're "over the hill" and can be companions. Things went along and one morning there were THREE goats.  .


----------



## farmerjan

We seldom keep a bull calf... it takes 18 months to get them to breeding size and in the meantime... where do you keep one young "starting to feel his cheerios" bull?  Too young for the bull lot...they can beat him up and hurt him..... can't keep him with the heifers we are raising for replacements... don't have the steers all year... can't keep him with the ones we are going to be killing as often we are killing a heifer... don't want one of them bred....

We also don't keep crossbred bulls.  There is too much variation in the calves....We have raised a few over the years and it just isn't worth the aggravation....Red was not one of the ones we used often after we culled out some of the red poll cows for age.... but he was a "cleanup bull"  and we had talked about shipping him several times since we did not use him much....
DS saw Red breed a cow just about 3 weeks ago... 

Had PT this afternoon and decided to go 2 more weeks, and see with the better weather and my being more active how I am doing... not ruling out more PT... but hoping that I can do more exercising and get it more flexible.  He was very pleased with the knees though... have 100% straight on the left... and only about 3 degrees bend still in the right... definitely better than a month ago... and the angle/bend is 114 degrees on the left and 113 degrees on the right... they shoot for 105 degrees... so he is very pleased... and he says he gets that I am still frustrated... the swelling in the left ankle is still aggravating... but that is probably going to always be there... He had me do some agility stuff and said that it was really doing good from their standpoint...and considering that the mechanical joint in the ankle cannot "feel" the differences that your own does through muscles and nerves  so that I am not totally comfortable
with the balance sometimes.  Most people would never see the difference in how I walk or do things, but I can feel it... He said that I will continue to get more and better... and that I just have such a high expectation that it is hard for me to accept that the mechanical joint does not act exactly as the "real" joint....And yep, getting off the weight that I am trying to lose will help....  
The only way I can describe it is that the left one feels a little sore like any muscles feel when you do more exercise than normal...the right one really aches... like I  " did too much"   type of stuff...and it is the muscles/ligs/tendons that run along the right side (outside) of the right knee.... the hamstring up the middle of the back of the knee,  is not as tight as it was and he said that is good.  

Locked up the chickens.  Put the meters and hoses in the car for tomorrow and brought in the house the boxes of bottles so I can put them in the tray for tomorrow.   The 200 cow herd I had texted got back to me this morning... he wants Thursday afternoon... so I will do him then...I will get their bottles in the trays also. I have to contact the owner sampler herd now since I know where I will be... I will try to convince him to let me drop them on Thursday eve after I get done... then I will have to make one trip back up to get the stuff... and might be able to co-ordinate that with another herd that needs testing and I will be within a few miles on the way through...and they do not need meters so I can do it before or after.... We'll see.  I will call him first thing in the morning...

PITA .... but I don't want to quit right now with the economy and inflation... 8.5% is the newest number...  holy cow.... it is not good.  Don't want to cut off my nose to spite my face... so will continue to collect a little more pay along the way.  I have more and more herds going to every 45 days rather than every month... so not like I am being overwhelmed with work...


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> This avian flu is bad out in the mid west; 3 states are highly infected. Being passed by wild waterfowl on the flyways and they don't succumb to it.


They found two eagles with it here. Makes me nervous! I wonder if finches/sparrows get it, they go into the barn with the chickens all the time. We used to have ducks and geese use our pond behind the barn during migration. They don't seem to come, or stay long if they do, since I got the alpacas.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce I hope the avian flu passes your girls by. You might put them on lockdown behind hardware cloth, to keep the small birds out. 

Jan, it’s all about the therapy. Getting outside and doing more will sure help with getting more flexible. Losing weight is hard. Basically it’s a small portion of meat, vegetables, little to no carbs and water. It’s hard to stick to. Why do carbs have to be so darn good? I’ve tried all the imitation stuff, but bread is bread. Wanna be is not bread. Sugar is sugar and wanna be is some nasty stuff with an aftertaste of things indescribable. Blech. I lost 18 pounds on the Covid diet, followed by the grief diet, I don’t recommend it. I’ve gained 3 pounds back, hover between 133 and 135. I refuse to go over 135 and will drop carbs to do so.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> @Bruce I hope the avian flu passes your girls by. You might put them on lockdown behind hardware cloth, to keep the small birds out.
> 
> Jan, it’s all about the therapy. Getting outside and doing more will sure help with getting more flexible. Losing weight is hard. Basically it’s a small portion of meat, vegetables, little to no carbs and water. It’s hard to stick to. Why do carbs have to be so darn good? I’ve tried all the imitation stuff, but bread is bread. Wanna be is not bread. Sugar is sugar and wanna be is some nasty stuff with an aftertaste of things indescribable. Blech. I lost 18 pounds on the Covid diet, followed by the grief diet, I don’t recommend it. I’ve gained 3 pounds back, hover between 133 and 135. I refuse to go over 135 and will drop carbs to do so.


Shockingly... or maybe not...  I have found homemade bread... even homemade made from unbleached refined white flour..  just fine for all of my blood "numbers"

There is some scary stuff put into bread on the grocery store shelves.  Real bread gets stale or moldy after just 2 days.

Think about it.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve made bread, from milling the wheat into flour. Yes, real bread needs to be kept in the refrigerator. I’ve made Keto bread from almond flour and while it’s ok, it’s just not the same. Store bought bread is great stuff! With all those preservatives, we should be pretty well preserved ourselves and make some good looking corpses!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I hope the avian flu passes your girls by.


Me too. They found another bald eagle with it today .... in my county. I assume up in the wildlife refuge, I've never seen one from the house.



Alaskan said:


> There is some scary stuff put into bread on the grocery store shelves. Real bread gets stale or moldy after just 2 days.


Well ..... I've made plenty of loaves of bread, no scary stuff and it keeps about a week up on top of the refrigerator. Of course the store stuff lasts about 3 weeks and yes there are a lot more things in the ingredient list than flour, salt, sugar, water and yeast.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Well ..... I've made plenty of loaves of bread, no scary stuff and it keeps about a week up on top of the refrigerator. Of course the store stuff lasts about 3 weeks and yes there are a lot more things in the ingredient list than flour, salt, sugar, water and yeast.


Huh...

Even when we don't eat it all up...  it goes stale by day 2.


----------



## farmerjan

Warm and partly sunny today... after the partly cloudy early.  Hit 82 on the recording thermometer and that was after I left around noon to go to work... after the sun had long since gotten high and moved around the side so it wasn't shining on the thermometer...

The only bread I eat is pretty much a sandwich... and lots of days I don't even eat a sandwich... just the egg salad in a bowl or tuna... A loaf of bread goes moldy before I even get through half of it unless I stick it in the freezer for future bread pudding or stuffing or something... and I never got around to making the bread pudding the other day when it was chilly... and fed most of that to the chickens because I forgot to put it back in the freezer.... That is one thing I am pretty good about because I don't crave carbs all that much... sometimes I make easy stuff, like the rice stuff the other day, but even with that I look at the calories to try to stay with in a reasonable amount... This weight is from 2-3 years of alot less than normal activity because of the ankle replacement and then the hurting so from the knees... I am drinking twice the water that I was, but it also is a balance as I seem to be retaining more "fluid" and even the PT guy said that he can see it in the left knee/ankle but not in the right... yet my "vitals" are all very good... Just aggravating... I have cut back on milk, but then I get sluggish... milk seems to give me the energy I need... I might drink one or 2,  12 oz cans of soda a month???? and that isn't all the time... just when I get a craving... one of those 12 packs of cans can last me 6 months or more.  I will go months without even having any here.  I do keep gingerale in case of an upset stomach... but the last time I had a can, it was getting "flat" because I had had it so long.... 
I don't crave sweets most of the time...in fact I more often "crave" a good meal of vegetables.... ice cream is my "downfall" but I still have several 1/2 gallons from when I got them before I went in to get the knees done.... Haven't had any in several weeks.... I don't bake sweets often.... and it has been quite awhile since I treated myself to any bakery product... because the last time they just didn't "hit the spot" and wound up giving one or 2 of the muffins to the chickens when they got mold spots... 
I am sure not being the perfect "abstainer"  but it is still upsetting when I have definitely cut the intake and there has been no real progress in several months.  Hoping that getting outside in the nicer weather will help.... Maybe it will finally start to show as my body changes gears and the cut back finally starts to kick in... 

Got some more boxes of bottles in the house to put in the racks... will be dropping off stuff at the owner sampler farm after I test and get done tomorrow night.  Have 2 herds scheduled next week... neither uses meters, and one is fairly close to the O.S. farm.. so will pick up the stuff on the way home from there.  He is tenatively going to test Tues/Wed... I will be coming through there on Thurs morning as the farm I am going to wants to do a morning test.. since it is no set up I said okay... Only have 1 more to schedule and he didn't test until late in March so will probably go til the first of may...6 weeks?.... 

See where my peonies in the tubs are all coming up... I left them covered when we got those few really cold days...  there is one in the yard; where the previous owners took the one they had as it was a family passed down plant... but missed a piece and it came up and bloomed a small bloom last year... it got hit with that cold snap and it hurt some of the shoots... it has put up a few more and they look okay so hopefully it will bloom this year again...and now they are showing some major signs of coming up... Got to decide where I want them this year... and get them planted after they bloom....  Lilacs are getting little tight flowers on them so ought to be in bloom soon.  The redbuds are late coming out here... I think that colder weather really slowed them down.  The 3 peach trees here are looking good.  One had flowers and the other 2 have buds... praying that they don't get hit with another cold snap like we had when it dropped into the low 20's....have not been to the peaches - fruit trees - down at the other property... not moving them now....

Tomorrow I have to get more meters loaded for the farm that uses 16 (dbl 8)  and all the hoses I will need for both farms as the OS farm uses longer hoses than the one I am going to test... plus enough sample bottles in trays for both places.  It is getting late but I am going to go in and get the samples from this eve packed since there are only 70... one less thing to do in the morning... already printed out their info and will drop it off when I go to tomorrow's farm since it is right near there... I didn't feel like dragging my computer and printer and all up there today....would have taken it all with me today,  if I wasn't going to be so close again tomorrow...

Have to get gas tomorrow... it is actually cheaper down here by me than in town to the north...

Got a list of all the things I have to do, so I don't forget to take something with me in the morning... this is getting old and older...tells me that I really am getting tired of all the hassle...


----------



## Baymule

I was skinny all my life, had to work hard to maintain my weight. I stayed around 120 pounds. Menopause changed my metabolism and suddenly it was way too easy to gain weight. Now it’s hard to keep my weight down. As active as I am, it doesn’t seem to be enough and I need a good exercise program. Not running out to buy a Pelaton exercise machine, but what I’m doing is not enough to build strength.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just wait ladies, it gets worse!   We lose the ability to build and retain muscle as when young.  You turn into jello.  Like you, I never gained weight!  Even pregnant I never got to 120 even.  Now I'm not gaining but getting "loose" where I once was tight.  So from a 4 to 6 pants...same weight.   It's pretty strange. ☹️🙄😁🤷  Not appreciated.  So that's what ya get in next 10 yrs.  Your welcome for that insight.  We lose our estrogen like men and testosterone.

So while we do have mental slackening, the exercise we DO, with chores, walking, lugging, animal wrangling....not just shop & TV people....we keep things in the brain active longer.  Yeah, good food also.  All I can say is, I'm fighting it carefully.   Winter is worse with less outside things to do.  My medicare has a silver sneakers thing and I'm thinking I may start to use it for some light weight equipment use.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, it sucks BIG TIME.... I have the silver sneakers thing too... but it is over a half hour drive to the closest place to use it and that is just too much of a PITA with the farm and work and all that... 
I am also very careful still with the knees... talked to the PT about that the other day as it is very aggravating... 
I have always had a fight with weight... not as much as now... but with my dad's side of the family being "heavy, solid built".... my sister and one brother took after my mom's side and are much more slim/wiry built.  Other brother and I took after father's side... GRRR


Samples packed,  out on porch to go in car, bottles for the OS farm and the one I am going to test today ready.  Watered all the plants on the porch as wind will dry them out some.  Time to go out and load the rest of the meters I need and get the other hoses.  Then make bottle and feed calf on the way out.  She is doing pretty good.  Did not start the 2x day bottle since yesterday and today I would not be home before dark and am not going to drive out in the field in the dark... do not want to accidentaly run over her in the dark since she is black... might start it tomorrow when I am going to be home for morning and evenings... she is still a little thin, but enthusiastic and not scouring so there is that.  Don't know if she is stealing at all.  

Forecast is calling for it to not be as wet over the holiday weekend as they originally predicted so that is good.  Got lots of outside stuff that needs doing. 
Gotta get going so I don't have to rush...


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Huh...
> 
> Even when we don't eat it all up...  it goes stale by day 2.


High humidity? When my sister lived in Hawaii anything that wasn't immediately put in the fridge or freezer was green in 2 days. Not just bread, cereal and the like as well.

Given the size of your family, and the BOYS!, I am surprised a fresh loaf of bread would live to see the next day.

I freeze bread after I slice it if I won't be using it in the next few days. Take out 2 slices, let them thaw (or warm a bit in the toaster) and it is just fine for sandwiches, French Toast, etc. Better to freeze it that put it in the refrigerator.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jan. So far swap still on for 5-7-22...just checked the site.   At this time, no limitations are listed as to birds.  🤞.  So mark your calendar.  🤣


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> High humidity? When my sister lived in Hawaii anything that wasn't immediately put in the fridge or freezer was green in 2 days. Not just bread, cereal and the like as well.
> 
> Given the size of your family, and the BOYS!, I am surprised a fresh loaf of bread would live to see the next day.
> 
> I freeze bread after I slice it if I won't be using it in the next few days. Take out 2 slices, let them thaw (or warm a bit in the toaster) and it is just fine for sandwiches, French Toast, etc. Better to freeze it that put it in the refrigerator.


Huh...  maybe high humidity. 

I do live on the coast.  



And yeah... rare for the bread to make it past a day...


----------



## farmerjan

I checked it yesterday @Mini Horses ... and yeah, I hope it is a go.  I have had it on the calendar since I got the new one for 2022 !!.  

Had a good day overall.  Not alot of sun, more clouds and sun mixed and not as warm due to a fairly good breeze.  I wore a short sleeved shirt in the barn but pulled a light sweatshirt on over it when I was taking down meters.  

Got everything in the car to go,  and decided it was too windy so brought the little seedlings in.  Left the spider plants and all out.  Glad I did bring them in.  Took the samples to go out UPS, filled the car up with gas, and left.
  Stopped at a tire place that also does other stuff as they do alignments.  Made an appt for next Thursday when I go to the farm up that way and test, then will get the OS stuff... then get the car aligned... brand new front tires, I don't need them wearing off  unevenly.  I t seems to pull a little bit to the right...

 Dropped the jump drive off at the one place and the reports and all at yesterdays' farm.  Came to the farm I was going to test and got them set up.  Started milking right at 2 and we were done at 4:30 or a little after.  Got the computer work done and then after they washed I loaded them up.  Then went to the farm that is going to Owner Sample next week and left the meters he needed and hoses and bottles for the milk samples.  
Left there and came back and had just heard that there was a wreck on the interstate and saw the back up traffic moving very slow so came down Rt.  11 which was the main N/S  route before they put in an interstate.  By the time I got down to the next entrance/exit it was past the accident so I took it to Staunton and then got off and went by Walmart to get some soda for DS's GF's parents... they always include me for any meals/holidays... never want me to bring anything... so one day when I said something to DS he said well, just bring them some soda since they drink it like most people should drink water..... Not going to fight it or preach... So, I picked up a couple of 24 pks of cans and treated myself to a couple of pots of blooming tulips in a pretty lavendar/white stripe... they were only 4.97 so I figured I could splurge a little.  Last year I got some yellow ones and planted them and there are 3 of the 5 bulbs that came up and have some very pretty yellow tulips along the porch.   The chickens scratching there haven't helped them... but they are blooming.  I will plant these in admongst  a few daffodils that came up and the yellow ones and next year they will hopefully come up again.  Since they don't last very long, I just thought why not.  

Got home, brought all the samples in the house and 2 gallons of white vinegar that I also picked up for pickling or whatever... our "local" brand is so much cheaper than even Walmart brand... I am sure that isn't going to last... it won't go bad... 
So, I am in for the night.  It isn't getting dark until 8 p.m. now;  makes it hard to believe it is already after 9:30.... 
Tomorrow is supposed to be mostly sunny with a breeze again... hopefully I will be able to do some things outside.  Going to take the meters I didn't need at the OS farm, and put them and all the hoses in the carport...
Knees ache from the PT Tues and the testing yesterday and then again today... Oh well, maybe tomorrow I will be able to do some "exercises" .... I don't do them on days I test since I am on my feet so much.  I sat down only 1 time this afternoon for maybe 1 minute... and they are telling me they didn't appreciate it... OH WELL, get over it... getting back to life.....

Going in to wash all the cow sh!t out of my hair and have a couple of days of not smelling like cow sh!t and iodine and a dairy.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Jan. So far swap still on for 5-7-22...just checked the site.   At this time, no limitations are listed as to birds.  🤞.  So mark your calendar.  🤣


Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Pictures will be @Mini Horses department... like the swap a couple years ago.... 

It was a very cool 44 this morning but areas north actually got down to 32 and some frost.  Nice the next 2 days then sun but 20 degrees colder for Easter.  Nights are supposed to be in the 30's all next week.  The sun is out so will warm up.  I will put the plants back out on the deck in a bit after the sun comes around the house and warms the air a little more.  
Clothes in the washing machine, got to pack the 200 samples from yesterday afternoon's test.  Unload meters and stuff out of the car. Lots to do.  No rain here the last couple of days, ground is getting dry again from all the wind blowing.  Maybe the first of the week they say.  
Going to enjoy looking at my 2 pots of lavender and white striped tulips, then plant them in the front of the porch with the yellow ones from last year.  
Lots to do, need to look at the list and see what I should get  into first.  Might try repotting some of these spider plants so they can settle and start growing so will look nice when I do have a yard sale... thinking June ???


----------



## farmerjan

Started out cool 48... has gotten to 70  but the wind is blowing and gusting a bit so feels colder. 
Had a half a headache yesterday and have a bit of a sore throat this morning.  All the usual sinus drip/coughing... driving me nuts.  The headache is still there in the back of my head too.  This wind is not conducive to me wanting to be outside to do much.  Left the plants inside because it it just too windy. 
Going to plant a couple of daylillies I got in a tub.  They are sprouting and just don't know yet where I want them.  This will at least get them growing for the year.  The peonies are all coming up and looking good in the pots/tubs from last year since I took the straw off... just in time for the forecast of low 30's several days this week....    possible frost they are saying.  All will depend on how much wind... then back into the 60's and 70's by the end of the week.

I am going in to do up a sink full of dishes.  Then see what I can do without getting  blown away.... Took something for the headache and hope it will work on the stiffness in the knees too this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Going somewhere to a gym would be quite a hike for me too. It would take half a day. Then the rest of the day....who cares? So basically a day is shot.   So I'm thinking I'd be better off to just get some sort of home gym. So many to pick from and I don't want to spend big money for some fancy-fangled thing that does everything for you, hooked to the internet and all that blather. 

Going to therapy twice a week is going to cut into my farm time, but I'll be there with bells on to get my therapy.

Another frost? Is it a bit late for the possibility of a frost? You sure are having some up and down weather!


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  our Goodwill often has home exercise things for sale... I haven't got room for anything like that here right now.  Front porch is too public near the road, and still has tons of stuff... carport is still packed with stuff, deck is too hot in the sun during the day... I am just going to deal with trying to do a little more here myself... set a goal and try to get into a schedule/routine of some sort.  

Our last frost date here is May 10th... east of the Blue Ridge Mtns is April 15 -25 th all according to which station you listen to.  We've got another month... just wish we weren't getting 80's some days then 50's other days... 50-70 would be just about right.  Nights in the 40's maybe... not down to freezing and then 3 days later not down below 55....

Dishes done, made some egg salad and ate a sandwich.  Going to go up to the pasture and feed the bottle and see if the calves are near the catch pen.... maybe get them in for DS to work them?  He said he would be around if I did get them in he could come up with no big problem.  No one working with him this weekend due to the holiday.  
Wind has blown all day, real gusty bursts.  It has not quit.  I left the plants in and put on the kitchen floor so they could get the sun coming in the storm door.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I'm thinking I'd be better off to just get some sort of home gym. So many to pick from and I don't want to spend big money


I'm with Jan...our Habitat, Goodwill and other 2nd hands always have plenty.  Some are the fancy kind!  Go there and just get something basic -- a walker or such.  You can do all the stretch and squat stuff beside it. 

I have been direct sowing some things that are ok with cooler.  Hey, if I don't, I won't.  To my way of thinking the getting it ALL going is maybe the hardest.  🤷. So easy to back off... I'm already questioning myself and then mirror pep talks happen.. After all, it's one way to support retirement at some point.  I need a routine!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I'm thinking I'd be better off to just get some sort of home gym. So many to pick from and I don't want to spend big money


I'm with Jan...our Habitat, Goodwill and other 2nd hands always have plenty.  Some are the fancy kind!  Go there and just get something basic -- a walker or such.  You can do all the stretch and squat stuff beside it.

I have been direct sowing some things that are ok with cooler.  Hey, if I don't, I won't.  To my way of thinking the getting it ALL going is maybe the hardest.  🤷. So easy to back off... I'm already questioning myself and then mirror pep talks happen.. After all, it's one way to support retirement at some point.  I need a routine!  Raising your own food is good.

I will assure you of this, Dana, it is less fun with no one to talk first tomato with. 😢


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Easter a little late in the day..... Been a nice one as far as the weather... but a little crazy to start.  
Heard a cow Mooing this morning... there is a COW right in the front yard... eating and mooing...  WHAT ????? I wasn't even dressed yet.... jumped up, got clothes on and out the door... figuring there is a whole bunch... NOPE, just one cow.   Yep, one of ours... so I go out and get a bucket with some feed....  get her to follow me, driving the truck slowly across to the end of the lawn to the corner of the dirt road and the paved road... to the gate for the pasture.  ALL the other cows come up there, wanting to see what I was doing... so I just called the loose cow in and put her in the catch lot because there was no way I was going to get her in the gate into the field with the cows.  Shut the gate to the road into the catch lot and figure that I would have to get DS to bring hay and go into the field and then I could get her through that gate into the field.  Then I went down the road and tried to figure out where she got out.  Only place I could see was where it looked like she might have gotten the top of the woven wire (field fence) bent over to reach grass along the road and came over top of it.  Remember.. this fence is needing replacing very badly.  It was actually several strands of smooth high tensile wire, 2 strands of barbed wire inbetween... and then a patch piece of woven wire that had been put up against it... I think that there had been calves getting out there at one time in the past....Pulled it all back up and tightened it up and then bent over some thorny branches from a bush and "wove them" into this spot so it will hopefully look much less like a place to try to get out...
 He came a little bit later before I had even called him... I saw him, and he had gotten out of the truck and was trying to figure out why that gate to the road was shut... then I jumped in the truck and drove down there and told him about the cow.   So I watched the gate so he could take hay in and decided to go and get some more since they are calling for rain and "stuff" all day monday and he will be gone Monday night and Tuesday.  He is taking the cattle to the guy in VT but they are going to meet in CT to transfer the cattle to his trailer... so a little more than 1/2 way.... We need to get them off our "feed bill" and get paid for them too.... 
Anyway, after he went in the field, I swung gates around a bit and the cow came out the one gate and went directly in the other gate into the field and that was done.  Then he came back with 2 more rolls of hay and then he went to feed elsewhere.  
The cow had been in the greenhouse/shelter, knocked the chickens feeder over and ate all the feed, knocked the waterer over... left a pile of fertilizer... but at least didn't "tear" anything up.

Had dinner at GF's parents with them all... then after came home got the bottle, went and fed the baby calf fed some feed in the barn and introduced her to a little grain... hope she stays in the barn if it gets too wet and miserable tonight;   and went to the farm to help DS get in and sort the cattle so that all the ones he is going to load to go on Monday eve,  are all together in the barn lot.  We had to get steers in out of one field and then get the other group in and sort out some heifers and other stuff..... He has 16 to go and one more that he held back... he will see how tight they are in the trailer.  Then we treated a calf that is sick, and then he fed some silage... we are down to about 3-5 days worth, and he had cut them back already.... so these 16 head need to be gone for sure... 
Then I came home.  
I had put the plants out in the sun since we had very little wind/breeze.  It was not as warm as yesterday,  but felt warmer since it was not windy.  It hit 68 today.  I brought the plants all in and put some of the pretty begonia's I had gotten, under the table on the deck to protect them from the possible frost/ and crummy weather that is coming.  They are now talking about a WINTRY MIX!
.  Totally nuts.  
Really, from saying a possible frost, and then rain on Monday;  to now we are going to have snow/sleet/rain... coming in tonight around 3-4 a.m.   and wet ALL day... but it ought to "warm up to 40"  and be all rain... Temps for  the next 2-3 nights are supposed to be low 30's ...frost freeze warnings possible..... then warming and temps by the weekend back up to the upper 70's and low 80's..??..  I have never seen it switch back and forth so much as it has been doing this year.  
Can't do anything about it,  but really........?????
So, I will be making a trip to the pasture in the morning to see if the calf is in the barn and make sure she gets a warm bottle in the morning.  Might even lock her in the smaller side so she can't get out in the cold & wet.  She is doing pretty good, but is not stealing as much I don't think,  so I was planning to put her on 2 bottles a day. With this weather coming, I am going to go ahead and start it tomorrow.  
It was so nice today.... hate to see any crummy weather coming... best thing is at least I am not going to test anywhere until Wed afternoon and that is a "maybe"  as the farm called and they are tenatively going to be unable to come into the farm from the road that way for 2 days as the RR is going to be tearing up the crossing and putting in new ties and such... so she said that we might have to reschedule... NOTHING SURPRISES ME anymore...

So that was my day... and that is the wonderful forecast we have to look forward to.... not as bad as the terrible snows they had out west this past few days... 2 ft of snow and blowing drifts in the 3-4 ft range... so many of the ranchers are calving... spring blizzard weather... 
I did get the tulips planted along the porch so that if we do get some wet it will help to settle them into the ground.  They are going past fairly fast... tulips always do when they are greenhouse forced into bloom like that. The yellow ones that came up from last year are nice though. So hopefully next year I will have some real pretty ones.  Don't know how bad this weather is going to hurt the peonies... and if we get real cold, how it is going to affect the peach trees since they have bloomed.... apples are starting to bloom now.  If it gets too cold, it will kill the tiny fruit on the peaches and the apple blossoms will freeze and hurt the apple crop too. 

I'm going in to get a glass of milk and take a shower I think.  Not really hungry so might just have a couple of wedges of cheese for tonight.


----------



## Baymule

A wintery mix? You just can't win can you?


----------



## farmerjan

Monday... cold rain early.  Changed to snow sleet.  Temps 34-36.  Then wet snow... got about 2 inches or so... and roads are getting colder since it is so cold today... just saw the plow trucks scraping the wet slushy snow off as it is supposed to drop down colder tonight... 
This really STINKS..... Nasty out there... 
Storm is heading north/northeast.... don't know how that is going to affect the proposed trip to CT this evening because the other guy is coming down from northern VT....
After yesterday, 68 and sun and nice......


----------



## Baymule

Winter just doesn’t want to leave.


----------



## farmerjan

Winter came and the temps tried to stay today.  We got about 2 " of snow,  sleet and cold miserable rain before it changed to the snow.  It went from 33 to 37 on Monday.  DS wound up having to work on Mon night because of refreezing on the bridges and stuff... 
Woke up to 33 this morning... definitely cold because the wind was blowing.  Hit 50 on the thermometer late this afternoon, but it never felt like it.  It was just cold with the wind.   Finally the wind died down late this afternoon.  There were some clouds and sun all day.
Because of the forecast, for 4-8" snow up in VT and down into Mass and CT,  they did not do the cattle.  It was then planned for leaving Wed eve, meeting Thursday morning... but another snag.  Seems things with the estate are going forward and the lawyer is now pushing some stuff... SOOOO.... DS and I are going up next Thursday eve (I think) to deliver the cattle up in northern VT... coming back by my parents place and we are going to be spending the weekend 30th-1st getting what we want out of the house... and going through stuff... I am going to be in contact with my sister tomorrow and see if she can make it work too... the POA brother that has been the contact with the lawyer, has said that he will be getting a few other things he wants, plus the tools and things listed in the inventory because no one except my DS wants any of that... Brother has said he will stay away from the house on the weekend so that there is no upsets with the sister and her fiance'... whom he doesn't like .... can't stand him actually.... and my nephew says he wants nothing, and the one niece in Fla is pregnant... to the tune of 7+ months... which I just found out about last week.... the other niece and her father, my other brother, will hopefully be able to come and get the things that they want... 
It is a mess... but anything that does not get taken my poa brother is getting a dumpster and it will be thrown out the first week of June, the house will be cleaned and put on the market.  
My sister's fiance' does alot of stuff with yard sales/estate stuff... I am hoping that he will be willing to come and clean it out and then can take and sell it.... my poa brother says he doesn't care if they take it and sell it and make a few dollars on it... it just needs to go.  There are things like photo albums, and other stuff that I don't want to see go in the dumpster... 
So, now I have had to push to get the paperwork together for the  bank to see about getting the loan for the car... after just getting both these vehicles done, of course... but then I will be able to make a few choices on what to keep and what to sell... Most likely will sell the outback asap.... and then decide if I like the explorer enough to keep it... it will be newer... but I really don't know what it will be like to drive, or what kind of mileage it will get... and the taxes will sure be alot more than my older vehicles....but this all has come up sorta suddenly because the pregnant niece was wanting to put it off until July after she has the baby so she can come up and wanted everyone to get together and have a family "reunion" thing... she is living in the past memories and doesn't want to accept that there is just really little or nothing left of the family cohesiveness anymore. Once this is all settled, I doubt I will hear or talk to any of them very much unless I make the effort... they are all settled into their lives and I also found out that my nephew and his wife are expecting their 2nd... and the way they don't get along and the other family problems there... I can't imagine... It is a mess and I am just going to stay out of it all.
  At least for all our "little aggravations" my DS and I get along on most of this stuff... and he will never have kids with this GF so that is a relief in my mind... they would have been so at odds over the way she thinks kids should be raised that I am glad that that part of their relationship never will work out.  Her health seems to be doing okay so far so that is good.  

My farm for tomorrow called and the railroad will be tearing up the road crossing,  tomorrow starting around 8 a.m. and hope to be done by dark... so I will not be testing there, tomorrow.  Rescheduled for Friday.  Then I have to get a couple more done next week.... 

Owner sampler farm called and said that they went on and did their test on last night/ this morning... but I was not going in that direction today.  I might go on and go get them tomorrow and get the stuff done, then I can drop off the reports and stuff Thursday morning... and not have to take the computer and printer with me.  The farm I am going to Thursday morning has everything there in their barn so I don't have to take it with me.  The screen was working fine but now is acting up again.  I have got to get the other computer set up but hauling the printer is a royal p.i.t.neck..... 

I also had another real upset;  I lost the little twin bottle calf.  She was staying at the barn, and was in on Sun eve... she must have followed someone out and I couldn't find her yesterday and found her down at the hay roll,  dead this morning.  I started slipping and all in the wet snow on Mon and decided that I just couldn't take the chance of falling and getting hurt... drove the car all over the field calling and looking for her and almost got it stuck 3 times in the slick snow...I was hoping she was down in the trees/cedars/brush but that was not where I found her this morning.   

So tomorrow is a trip to the bank with the paperwork they e-mailed me today... go by DMV to see about "travel or temp tags" to bring the car home this trip.  Maybe go to the farm to get the stuff... call the ins co on the car so it will be covered.... Oh this is just not what I was expecting.  DS said yesterday that he thought it would be July so I wasn't in any rush.... and I had planned 2 farms for the end of the week next week, so have to rethink/plan those farms for testing now. 
Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 60's and 80's by Saturday... I brought in all the plants this evening as they are saying a FREEZE, not just a frost.  Then I am hoping they can go back out... I am going to get soil and get a few of the planters filled and the begonias I got planted so they will be able to be under the maple tree when I go...

Time to go to bed, my brain is fried from all this stuff happening so fast... 

Oh, and top of it, Got a letter from the IRS.... asking if I had filed my taxes as the return looks suspicious...Needing identification verification.... NOPE ..... NOT ME... so now I have to deal with that.


----------



## Baymule

I hope things go as well as possible at your parents place. Get what you want and take the good memories with you. I think you will like the Explorer. What year is it? 

Too bad about the calf. I’m sorry that you lost her. It wasn’t for lack of care on your part. These things happen, we grieve, and we have to move on. Big hugs.


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday early eve.  Will have to go out and lock in the chickens in a bit... not dark enough yet. 
 Down to 31 last night so it wasn't quite as cold as they had said.  But still cold......We did have sun today, a light breeze, and it hit 66 so was decent. 

So, I got all the stuff together for the bank, took it down and they called late this afternoon and I can get the money for the car.  I can get 90% so will take the remaining amount out of my account, go down, they will issue a check for the total amount to the estate and it can get sent. This is planned on Friday when I head south to test the farm that was cancelled today due to the RR crossing rebuild.  I will call the farm tomorrow to make sure it is still a go for Friday afternoon. 
 Then, when we do go north with the cattle, I will drive it home.  DS still trying to get things together with the other grandchildren so that we can spend some time working on sorting some stuff at the house and bringing home some of the things that can be agreed upon.  At least this way if some of the stuff is requested, and no conflict with anyone else... then we can make "piles" of stuff for each ones requests... 
I didn't get to DMV so that will be a stop tomorrow morning on the way home I guess.  Cancelled alignment on the car as I am going to have too much to try to do.  It can wait a few days since I am not driving it alot anyways.  
I did go get the samples and the paperwork, and will drop off his reports tomorrow on the way home from testing.  
Making another list of things to do tomorrow.  It is supposed to be in the 70's and sunny and nice so I would like to get a few things done here at the house. 
Put the seedlings out this afternoon for a little bit, hope to put them out for the whole day tomorrow and the rest of the week.  All the forecasts are saying 80's.... TOTALLY insane weather.... 
 We wound up with a total of 1 inch of water in the rain gauge, between the rain/sleet/snow.  We needed it. Just not the way we got it and the cold miserable temps. 

Put the sample bottles in the car already.  Got to set the alarm for morning so I get up.... and remember to take the papers for the other farm.  

Quitting for the night.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Winter just doesn’t want to leave.


Here either, got 4+" of wet snow overnight Mon into Tues.



farmerjan said:


> Oh, and top of it, Got a letter from the IRS.... asking if I had filed my taxes as the return looks suspicious...Needing identification verification.... NOPE ..... NOT ME... so now I have to deal with that.


OK, that REALLY sucks!!!!!! I hope it doesn't take long to clear up.

But a question, State taxes were due here last Friday, Fed on Monday. Wouldn't you have had to already file or file for an extension?


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, was filing an extension on federal so that a few more things could be cleared up... I won't be owing any so no big deal... Have to do an amended return for 2020 because of a few things... State taxes in Va are due in May so not an issue here...


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday morning... got up went to the farm.  48 this morning... but it is cloudy and breezy and just chilly... had some sprinkles and now a 10-20% possibility of some showers...  It has hit 60 but it is a chilly 60... Not at all what they said... Like I should listen to them anymore.. 


 

So, The plants are still in.  I tested, went from there to the other farm dropped off the papers and got answers about a certain cow that didn't "work", to get all that corrected.   Then went to Walmart because my black ink was out and I hadn't ordered any lately.  Have to order some as I can get it so much cheaper but I needed it to print with.  Didn't get too much else... Came out and called the vet's office to find out when he was going to be down in this area so we can get that group of cows preg checked that were open to the bull that went bad.   Then I stopped at the DMV office to check on what I need for temp transport tags  and all.  So, I will go by there next week when it is close to going up there... Seems there is some dissension now with the one niece (not preg) on how things are being handled and she is trying to get my DS to go in on an e-mail to the lawyer handling the estate... and luckily DS said no, he was not going to get dragged into it.  She needs to reread the will, as it is set out in there about the lawyer is to do this and that.... 
So now there are some hard feelings... and questioning the valuation of some stuff... yet her own father (the not preg niece) said that the tools and tool boxes in the garage are way over valued from what they were really worth...he said that father didn't have any of the high priced Snap On tools... just decent ones... 
 I told DS when he called earlier that if they all keep saying they don't want anything, then WTH difference does it make with the valuation since it is not going make a difference to anyone if they take 1 thing or 100 things... household items are not included in the final settlement... except now if the 3 grandchildren go about contesting anything, they might lose everything... at best, the lawyer can force an auction house to come in and make an offer and then they will have to "buy"  anything that they claim they don't want.  Except supposedly she is saying that poa brother has done some "shady stuff"... 
Okay, if he did... he was there for taking care of them for the last 5 years everytime they needed something... agree with him or not... none of them were putting their lives on hold to go stay with them for a few months at a time or everytime there were problems.... and I won't / can't say he did anything that wasn't kosher... I have no proof... 
And she is saying that it is awfully convenient that brother and DS (and me) can be there next weekend but not in July.... which we have put off the trip twice to make this work....NOT  like this is a 20 minute drive... we are talking 7-800 miles ONE WAY.....
Some of us have a life and jobs that we just can't "take time off of" ,  like our farming and brother's fishing business... And the will specifically states that it was to be done in 90 days and it has been 7 months since father's passing; so if it is 90 days after the probate, that means they will get their way.....wait until July....  
I talked to my sister last night and she was not being reasonable when I tried to explain to her about us making it work to come up...it is some sort of "conspiracy" that brother and DS can make next weekend work.... yet she cannot make things work for any time suggested....
Told DS that I am done... if the lawyer accepts the check for the Explorer, and DS's check for the backhoe, we will go up and get them and the rest of them can go pound sand.  He is trying to straddle the fence and not make his cousins mad, and not alienate his uncle.... and I told him he is going to make someone mad so may as well quit trying.  But I totally agree with not siding with the other 3 and signing on to the e-mail this niece is going to send to the lawyer about how she does not think things have been done right.  They all agreed to have him be the go between... should have said something sooner in my opinion....

So, I got home, talked to DS for awhile about all the latest  BS with the family stuff... told him about the possible vet visit... he is tossing around just going to CT with the cattle  and let the whole sh!t show fall down around their ears.  Guess he will see what comes out of her deciding to send the e-mail to the lawyer... 

Got on the computer, fixed the stuff for the herd... made a sandwich, did dishes;  and am going in to pack the samples...
DS is going with a friend to Carlisle Pa to the huge car flea market there tomorrow...  He needs a day away.... Sat is a bull sale here close by,  a fellow cattle farmer breeder,  that DS wants to go to.... then he is going to look at some hay for sale as we are nearly out... This cold weather is really hurting us, as the grass is not growing and the amount of hay they are still eating is way more than we planned on.

Still only 62,  clouds,  and the wind is still quite strong...   not very warm.


----------



## Baymule

Family drama is the worst. Sorry y’all are having to deal with it. 

Go get the Explorer and backhoe, give attorney the checks and go home. Let it all fall down on the rest of them. 

I hope the weather straightens out soon for y’all.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, @Baymule ;  family drama.... I am done with it.  I am getting the check from the bank today and sending it.  If there is going to be a problem... I will get it back and they can take the explorer and TS.  DS said he has already sent the check for the backhoe and if there is a big stink over the truck then they can keep it.  Don't think there will be any problem over the backhoe since none of them are in any position to want to deal with it. 
Doubt we are going north next weekend... DS said he may just take the cattle, meet the guy in CT to load on his trailer... and then when there is a sale we will go and that will be that.  I have had all I can take from this niece that has decided that now it is the "principle " of the whole thing... that her uncle, my brother, has had too much control and that she says that he has paid off the lawyer to rush things????  When the will states 90 days after my fathers' death it is to be probated and then cleaned out so the house can be sold expeditiously???? And it has been 7 months????  But she didn't have a problem with it before now or if she did, it couldn't have been too big a deal or she should have gotten together with the rest of the grandchildren (her cousins) and made her "principles " known... and all she says it is not about the money... 
Give me a break.  So, I told DS in a text that as far as I am concerned, they can keep or sell the explorer... no skin off my back. If  I get it, I get it.... if I don't,  then I don't.  Supposedly she sent a text to the lawyer and stated that she and the other grandchildren listed (which DS refused to be a part of) were not happy with the way things were being done and she and they would not be using my brother (who is also a direct inheritor) as their point of contact and they would deal directly with the lawyer... more money out of their inheritance...cuz you know that the lawyer charges for every phone call and every minute of their time..... if there is a bit of a to do, and they contest it, they will forfeit their right to anything from the estate... And if everything is not agreed upon at the end of that 90 day period, then the executor has the final say so...  
So aside from what DS does about the cattle trip, and what the lawyer says to this latest bit of grandstanding (in my opinion) , will determine the final outcome.  There is nothing there I have to have... and if it proceeds to an auction company coming in and then selling it, they will wind up paying 30-40% out to the auction company to do all that work and then have to pay for what they want to get out of it. 
SOOOO STUPID at this point in time.  

Other than that ....  It is  a BEAUTIFUL morning... 53 to start, already 70, sunny... Plants are out on the table, sample bottles in the trays to go in the car.  Laundry in the washer to get hung out in a little bit.  I need to leave here by 12:30 to go to the bank for the paperwork... unless I hear from DS to the contrary on what the lawyer's reaction to the e-mail from my niece is... if it blows up, then I will go to the bank and tell them that it has suddenly changed due to an heir not agreeing all of a sudden... and refuse the money.  Other than that, I will get the check, send it off certified with return receipt... and go to test.  Haven't heard anything to the contrary from the farm, so guess that the driveway RR crossing has been completed.  Oh, farm just texted and all is good so will have to go to work  on this nice day.   Oh well... Tomorrow is supposed to be real nice and into the first of the week.

Other than that all is pretty much normal...  Who knows what normal is....


----------



## Baymule

Some people just insist on being stupid, even to their own detriment. 
Hope you can get the Explorer, I think you’d like it.


----------



## farmerjan

Home from work and brought the samples in so they don't cook in the car in the morning as it is still getting full sun there .... that will change here shortly once the trees across the road have leaves, since the sun comes up in that direction. In case I don't get out there early or forget to get them... the car gets hot quick inside. 
Talked to DS a bit and the e-mail was not nice and it said that she and her 2 cousins  were the recipient grandchildren and that as the grandchildren, they would no longer allow my brother to represent them... DS said that was  real kick in the teeth since he is also a grandchild... and the oldest one in fact... and in the "complaint, it was stated that several things did not appear in the inventory and that there were things missing from the house during which time as my DS and brother were there at the house... IMPLYING that they were "taken"   as in stolen..... and the only time that DS was there with my brother was when I was there after the funeral and we loaded the sewing stuff that my father had expressly called me about a couple weeks earlier to see if I wanted it as they were starting to clean out the "sewing room" and all the accumulation that my mom had.... 
And she was questioning the competence of the real estate person the lawyer was going to list the house with and the amount that was suggested it be listed for... 
But " it isn't about the money"..... BS
My other brother, (father of the niece that instigated and wrote this e-mail).... who has not gotten along with the poa brother for many many years.... said she was ridiculous over the fuss she was making about the valuation of some of the stuff... he had called my poa brother about the wood chipper that is one of the pieces that the valuation had been set, like the explorer and all...and they actually talked on the phone for over 2 hours;  and he was informed of the e-mail and what was going on.... we all got copies of the estimate of value of the contents... told him that the tools were over valued... and then when he found out that his daughter had sent that e-mail to the lawyer, he was not happy.  And my poa brother has been paying for the expenses of keeping the heat and all on at the house and doing the mowing and snow plowing and all and not turned in a bill to the estate and I had told him he needed to turn in bills and my other brother said he should also... even though it means his daughter will in essence get less as it all is supposed to be paid out of the estate.... It is soooo ridiculous... 
My son's very hurt over the wording and the implication that he basically was being implicated as a thief..... of what she never stated.. because he never expected for her ( them) to act that way...
We talked it over and he said he just wanted to take the cattle and the he// with all of them... but  since my poa brother is coming from NY for the weekend 30th-1st, as was originally planned, he told DS that he HAD to come, that the lawyer has been informed of the situation, (and now the niece says she will be there that weekend)  and that we were to come and get the stuff that we wanted, and then except for the trip to get the backhoe... that will be the last time... we will do our part, and I will help, to do some cleaning out and packing up of stuff, and then the rest of them can do anything else... brother will get the tools and such as was agreed on in the paperwork...take them home to his house.... and then when DS goes up to go fishing with brother in July, he will bring home what ever tools he and brother decide to split up.  
She seems to think that it will take 2,  8 hour days to clean out that house... she is delusional... there is 2 weeks worth of work there if they are going to go through it all.... my parents were pack rats... and it is the accumulation of 60+ years and 3 houses worth of stuff... there is alot of stuff  from my grandmothers house in there still...And once you get to going through things, you know how people will stop and say "I remember this "..... Won't be our headache anymore....DS said that he really doesn't want to even go there now... he has his memories... and he spent more time with them in the last 10 years than all 3 of the other grandchildren combined....so they really have no room to talk...
This has badly affected the way he feels about his cousins....the implication that he stole things from the house...
So the cattle (and us) are going next Thursday/Friday... and we will be there for the most of the weekend and then coming back home Sun eve I think.  
I went to the bank, got the check and it was mailed out to the lawyer... certified and return receipt... PO guy said it should arrive on Monday.... I will go by the DMV next trip in town, maybe wed... get the temp/transport tags dated for Sun ... good for 3 days, call the insurance co to put it on the ins for the 1st of May.  I have to carry full coverage since it is financed.... which is understandable... Hope to only have it financed for 6 months... when the house is sold there is a small set amount that each of the children gets, and I will use it towards paying off the car.  The rest will be disbursed as the will dictates.... mostly to the grandchildren.  And that will close that chapter of our lives. 

So other than that everything went okay today. I got the 2 loads of clothes hung and the chickens waterer filled. Testing went fine.  It was up to 81 on the recording thermometer here and very little breeze at all.  Really warm compared to 4 days ago when it was snowing and a freezing 30 degrees.... 
The redbuds came out and went real quick and the dogwood trees are in full flower.  The lilac here at the house is barely opening the flowers.. a couple of temps like this and it will be out full.  Peonies all looking good... hope to see blooms soon.  

I can barely keep my eyes open... and tomorrow is the bull sale we are going to go to mid day... closeby so not a big deal... but we are going to have to buy at least one somewhere.. so figured we ought to go look since he is a neighbor and has some pretty nice cattle.  Time to hit the shower and the bed....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> State taxes in Va are due in May so not an issue here...


That is decent of them. Nice not to have them due at the same time if you owe. And if you are getting money back you can always file earlier.



farmerjan said:


> SOOOO STUPID at this point in time.


And all prior points in time. I'm sorry you've got this one non-thinking PITA mucking up the works. She'll not have many friends in the family when it is all over. You are right, the more she puts her sticky fingers in, the less she'll net in the end. I'm sure the lawyer isn't enjoying this and will make sure to charge her for every second of his time. At what rate? Many hundreds of dollars/hour.


----------



## Baymule

Always got to be one in the bunch…..  That’s too bad for your son, he really wanted to keep the family together but it looks like there is zero chance of that. The old folks die and the family falls apart. Sad. People get scattered out and there isn’t a central gathering place any more to pull them together. Hopefully somewhere in there, a few can remain friends. Son needs to make it clear to lawyer that he is not one of “all the grandchildren”.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, DS is pretty upset and he is trying to not "react off the cuff" right now.  Brother called DS; said that he had been contacted by the lawyer up there... asked him some questions, brother told him what all had been taken when we were up for the funeral, and the arrangements father had made for the sewing machine and stuff prior to his passing.. thing is no one else sews in the family.... and that several got a few momentos and everyone was there after the funeral and in full agreement...so he was not aware of what is "missing"....
Lawyer wants to go through the house on Monday, see what is there and then make a determination as to what will happen next.  After all he is THE EXECUTOR of the estate... and I don't think he is very happy with the tone of her e-mail...
DS says that he will wait to see what lawyer says... but that if there is going to be a big stink, then he is taking the cattle just as soon as he and the guy can agree to meet and the he// with the rest.  I said that if there is going to be a problem with the previously agreed on vehicles and equipment, then the lawyer can mail the check back to the bank and the deal on the car is off...... I don't have to have it... If I can't get it this trip up with DS to take the cattle, then they can forget it...most of the reason to wait on the cattle was to go to the house to start the clean out process...and get the explorer.... DS said that he talked to the cousin in Fl that is pregnant and tried to get her to understand that every month that it gets dragged out is more money out of everyone's pocket and more into the lawyers...and taxes and such..... and that this whole "conspiracy of DS and brother being there next weekend  is just too convenient" ....is BS ;  and she won't get it through her head that we put off taking the cattle to be able to make one trip and make it count...

On to better things.  It got HOT today... 83 and bright sun....
Went to the bull sale and wound up with more than we could have imagined in our wildest dreams... Looked at the bulls, picked out a couple we would consider... there were also several cows and calves there but we didn't even look at them, we never buy any since they are usually priced well above what we usually want to spend.  A good friend of DS was there with his daughter... and he had a list of bulls that he wanted DS opinion on.... so we looked at all them too.  Had a hamburger lunch that was provided, they were good and were real home grown beef...
Sale started and the prices were a little down from what we figured they would be.  The base price started at 2200... and most were bringing in the 28-3200 range which is a little off.  Bidding started on the first one he liked, and it went up by 100 each time... and it was choice of 2 bulls in that pen.  Finally after piddling back and forth, and getting to 3100,  the other guy was waffling a bit then said yes,  then DS said, okay, let's quit fooling around, I bid 3500... the other guy quit. So we got our choice... The other guy was offered the 2nd bull at 3500 and he said no... So they put him back up for bid and he wound up bringing 3600.... to the guy who turned him down at 3500 as the 2nd choice.. he thought he would get him cheaper... The friend bought one for 3300 I think and several brought 28 and 3000.... then they went down the other side of pens and bidding on the cow/cf pairs... 1st pen....They were 1st calf heifers, with 300 lb calves on their side, AND confirmed bred back.... 3-in-one's..... they offered choice in the pen... we bought all 3 for 1700 each... then the next pen of 4... we bought 2,  then on rebid bought 1 more... didn't take the smallest one.  There was a pen of 3 all had bull calves... we did not get them... then they had 2 pens with small calves, a month old... they brought 1750 or 1800 each... and then the last pen had 3 more and they brought 16 or 1700....
Makes NO SENSE to buy ones with little babies unless you absolutely did not want fall born calves... because the ones we got all have calves that can be weaned off by Sept and they will have a new calf in Oct/Nov.....There are 2 bull calves and 4 heifer calves I think.  If the heifer calves are nice, then we will keep them for replacements... if the bull calves are nice... they could be potential future bulls....plus these are YOUNG COWS.... they have their whole reproductive life ahead of them.  We have paid as much as 1200 for bred cows with no calves, come from who knows where, not as nice... so this was a good purchase with future potential.... We will cull out a few more cows,  anything that is open....preg check in 2 weeks.... to keep these.  DS kept saying to me, mom, I never even looked at these cows or pairs, because they always are too high for us... but these are 3 in ones....
So, we planned to maybe put 4000 into a bull... but instead of spending 4 grand we spent a little over 13 grand,  and both of us feel we came out way ahead.  I like the bull,  and these young cows will grow a bit and put on weight and they were nearly as big as the cows in the pasture we put them into....
I think we made a good purchase.  We told the owner to call us when they got most of the other trailers/buyers loaded and we would come back to get them.  The friend also went home and got his trailer and came back right  about the time they called and we went back.  So he loaded his bull in the front of his trailer; put our bull in the back section... we loaded the 6 cow/cf pairs...they would all fit in ours, but why crowd them.... and came to the barn... he backed his trailer up in the lane to the bull lot..... and we unloaded our bull and walked him into the field... then the friend went on home and we took the 6 pairs up through the field and into the back pasture and turned them out with the other cows with fall calves...
I like the bull we bought.....I really like the package deal on the cow/cf pairs....

While we were waiting on the phone call. DS was taking apart the front of the 4-wheeler to get to the radiator that has had several instances of being "compressed" by the winch pushed back into it and it finally is not salvageable.... Needs a new radiator... Then after we got the cattle unloaded, he was going to feed and then would come get me and take me down to get the forester so I could get it home.  Then I got back with it... and decided that I really did need to get on the mower... so I mowed in front of the house and around the edge of the property and part of the side and back yard area... Got to pick up some sticks and stuff... and mow a little more... then mow the garden area down (scalp it) so I can lay the plastic on it to kill the grass so it can get tilled in a couple weeks.  Also have to bring in the clothes so that I can mow around the clothesline... didn't need them to get covered with the grass....

Then,  Deb had called earlier, and was out for the weekend, and we had arranged to go out for some dinner... and we went to Red Lobster as I was just wanting some seafood... and we left at 7:30 and got back at 10:30... it was EMPTY.... Prom night so very little customers at 8 p.m.   We lucked out... no wait... got to sit and just enjoy it.   She won't be out for a couple of weeks, is taking some vacation time and going to MAUI... yep, Hawaii....next week.... she has never been, has a time share deal, and 2 friends are going with her... good for her...
So tomorrow I will hang out one more load of clothes that are in the machine soaking... jeans and shirt from testing that got well splattered.... get the garden area mowed short... and see about going to the farm to get the silage bag plastic to bring home to get on the ground and hopefully "cook" the grass underneath....
Then I will be already for the electric netting that has been on backorder... and go get my heifers at the dairy. 
Also try to get the calves in at the nurse cow field too so they can get worked  and tagged.....

Poultry swap is in 2 weeks and so far it is still on... I really need a couple of laying hens since I think that the 2 red ones have just about quit laying... can't find any eggs or a "nest" with their eggs and am just getting 1 white one a day.  Would like to get 3-4 laying pullets and then see if I can find some good New Hampshires again...
Got some bad news, the guy who did my poultry processing called and said they have closed the butcher shop... they have had some inquiries about the equipment, so might be able to find someone else to do it.  Luckily I don't have any meat birds right now...

One of my dairy farmers knows someone that processes rabbits... so I might see about getting some Rex rabbits as I want to have the pelts to be able to make some stuff... they are SOOOOO soft.... I passed on those Rex rabbits a couple years ago for $5 each.... might be able to find some again this year... if not now then in the fall... but with feed prices so high... there might be some deals around.... Just something in the back of my head....

It is getting late, after midnight... didn't realize that... no wonder I am tired... I got alot accomplished today and I am not "hurting" so much as just achey from working ... good kind of achey... Need more days like today...


----------



## Baymule

WOW! What a fantastic day! Y’all spent some money, but y’all got unbelievable deals on all the cattle.  3 in 1 and like you said, you may add one of the bull calves  to the herd, plus the heifer calves, and cows are due in the fall. Have you two broken your arms patting each other on the back, celebrating your good deal? LOL

After a long day, full of activity, your knees are only achy. NOT screaming in pain and misery, just achy. That is wonderful. 

I wish I could buy some of the poultry equipment. I want a drum plucker so bad! I have a couple of customers waiting on next spring, when I start raising CCX again. Plus my DD and her husband are telling me to raise MEAT again. LOL. I gave them a styrofoam box of mostly chicken breast and some pork sausage at Easter, they were delighted.


----------



## farmerjan

Started at 60 as the low... up to 82 already at 12:30... going to get hotter in the sun later.  
Got the other clothes ready to go out... got the dry ones off the line to mow around then will hang these.  Watered all the plants on the porch... I left them out last night and will again tonight...  
Going to make a sandwich and then go do the mowing I wanted to.  I will be able to use the lawn sweeper and get all the dried grass up tomorrow... yesterday's mowed grass is already dry.


----------



## farmerjan

In for the night.  It is currently 72 and comfortable.  It hit 88 here today.... a week ago it was 30 and snowing....  I brought the clothes in, did some mowing.  Hung out the other load.  Tomorrow I will run the sweeper over the lawn and then try to "scalp" the garden area down more and then go get the silage plastic and cover it to smother/cook it since it has a black side and a white side.  I will put it black side up so it collects the heat.  
We are supposed to be extremely warm again Monday, then 40% chance of some showers/rain on Tuesday... and temps dropping to 50's for a day or 2 with nights in the 30"s????  What??? Whatever happened to "spring time" temps of 40's and 60-70's ?  
Boy, my allergies kicked in today while mowing... although it might be as much the dustiness from some areas that had alot of the old leftover mulch hay and old grass.  Eyes been itching and nose running... whew... 
I am going to go out with the weedeater tomorrow and go around some trees and all.  Think I will try to get the soil in the planters I got cheap and then can get the pretty begonias I got planted. Also DS gave me some petunias and some "dianthus" (?) for Easter... never grew them before... and if I plant them in the planters the chickens won't bother them so much... because I cannot get the trailer with the chicken pens moved here... even though I asked again.... I cannot move the tractor and bridge timbers that are in front of it... tractor does not run, and the timbers are way above my strength level....  might transplant the tomatoes into other pots so they can grow more... it will be a month until they get planted anyway... They are not real big yet.... will start watering them with weak fertilizer so they grow better... 
Put the "take home" from Red Lobster in the oven to reheat for my supper tonight... that was planned when we went last night.


----------



## farmerjan

Mon noon... Need to go make something for lunch... Was 58 and up to 80 already.  Sunny, a little hazy very light breeze. 

Samples packed and need to finish strapping boxes to go out.  Got side tracked by phone call from ins co wanting to know about the ins on the explorer that I just sent off the check for on Friday.  Ins co call was on the list... bank had already sent them an inquiry... I get it, they did already give me the money for it and want to make sure their money is insured... I just hadn't gotten to it yet.  So, I explained it to the ins lady, and she was okay... gave her the vin # and all and it matched in the records for the vehicle... so as of now it is insured, full coverage...The bank will be happy...she will send the info to the bank..... I explained about going to get it;  that this weekend was the plan but would know more by Tues or Wed since there is that little fly in the ointment with the one niece with the e-mail to the lawyer up there... etc and so forth... and that I was going to get temp transport tags, 3 day, to drive it home... and then take the title to the bank so that they can do the transfer with them as the lien holder... I offered for her to call the lawyer if need be but she said that was fine the way it was set up... and if for some reason it does not go through, then, to let them know,  it will come off the ins... and all that.  Just printed off the ins card to put in the vehicle for the trip home if it happens...
Mail just came and a pkg of a couple of rose bushes that I had ordered... so I also finished the strapping and that is ready to be dropped off.  I need to go make a sandwich.... stomach is growling. 
Allergies kicked into high gear after yesterday so took a pill earlier and will take another here shortly to get them tamed down... Yesterday really set them off.
Maple tree is leafing out in a hurry... can't believe the difference since the snow last Monday...Trees and bushes have gone into overdrive with the leaves coming out since the extreme warm up this past week after that snow.  CRAZY....


----------



## Baymule

You know what? This niece is going to screw over the whole family, no matter what. Go get your Explorer and DS his backhoe. It’s going to be a big mess whether y’all get those items or not, so you might as well go for it. 

Hahaha, your son should have a chat with the lawyer. Since he is not one of the Goofy Grandchildren Group, go ahead and figure his share now and don’t bill him for all their squabbling. Then when it’s finally settled and they get zero, he can walk away with his share. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday noon.  It was supposed to be showering but now looks like it will be coming in here shortly and not as much as previously forecast.  We will take whatever... like we have a choice???.  

Sent an email to the lawyer since it turns out I am supposed to be "making an offer" on the Explorer.... legal BS .... and all the "heirs" are supposed to agree to the offer.  I said in the email that I was of the understanding that it had already been agreed upon, and that at this point I am making this email stand as my offer...BUT... considering all the recently expressed opinions by my niece, and the other 2 grandchildren, excluding my son who is also a grandchild, about the wanting to go this weekend and that we "rearranged our delivery schedule of the cattle" in order to make it one trip, I was having some second thoughts about the vehicle.  If it could not be worked out, then I would withdraw my offer as I do not need the vehicle.   This whole thing has become a bone of contention that I am afraid I will blow my top if I go there.   DS was impressed with the wording in my email, and that I touched on some of the subjects that the niece alluded to in her email to the lawyer, about the way some things have been done; with my telling what had been discussed and all directly after the funeral and the items that had been taken by several members with full agreement by the family members there.  And that the 4 of us "direct descendents" , meaning us 4 children, were all in agreement about everyone being able to make choices about items....before we were enlightened by the contents of the will that left it to the grandchildren and one brother to make decisions... 
I told DS that if this drags on, that they can keep the Explorer... we are not making separate trips for all different things... I will go with him the end of the week to take the cattle and go to the house if that is what it comes to.  If it gets hung up, then he is going to CT to meet the guy halfway, switch the cattle to their trailer, and come home and he will have the neighbor up there go get the backhoe and take it to his house, once his offer is approved,  and the rest of them can clean out the house and just send him the check.  My brother has decided to turn in the receipts and log of all that he has done to keep the house and grounds up... and that will be coming out ot the proceeds of the estate... so he will get paid for his time and work, all to the detriment of what everyone's share is.  She is costing everyone... so be it.  Like my son said,  it will be money he didn't have before, so whatever he gets will be a plus, but she is costing all of them and paying the lawyer more... All my brothers' expenses will have to go before the court for approval for payment, so more time and costs... 
If I go up and anything gets said, I told DS I would be likely to slap her silly and wind up in jail.  I am that pissed over her stupid grandstanding. 
Seems that my other brother is going to be able to take his trailer and get the chipper he has put in a bid on, and has a list of things that my Fl niece and sister want... if my sister does not get home from Fl where she went to help the preg niece get things ready for a baby... she is supposed to come home on Wed eve... so no reason why she cannot get up there on Sat..... 
If we go up and do this in one trip... we will leave Thurs night/early Fri morning... take the cattle to VT, come back to NH, late Fri aft., go to the house and start getting together the things we want... do more on Sat and then leave early Sun to come home... it is 12 hours... over 750 miles DS said.... 

Clouding up some outside, my allergy pills finally have kicked in so going outside to do a few things.  Need to get the tractor under the carport.  I want to get some boxes together... go by the cardboard dumpster where I was getting all the boxes when I moved stuff out of the house....


----------



## farmerjan

What a difference in half an hour.  I went out to start the mower and move it.  I must have left the key on or the lights or something... battery was tea totally stone flat dead.  Wind started blowing.  Got a small tarp and barely got the mower covered and got soaked just getting in the house.  Then it suddenly started to hail and we got such a downpour of rain and hail.... all the plants on the table on the deck.... I wasn't going out in it to try to get them and get beat all to he//.... then it blew right through and is now just raining... I got all the plants moved to under the table but there are alot of the small ones that got snapped off... the spider plants seemed to have weathered it pretty well... but the ones I had in the starter trays are really beat up.  Trays were full of water so I poured off what I could and just shoved them under the table.  The bought veg plants are bent over and lost some leaves but I think they will come back.  It happened in 5 minutes after I went out... not expecting the hail by any means.
Begonias lost a few flower petals but okay otherwise.  

 I will salvage what I can, later or tomorrow.  This is supposed to be gone by this evening. 

WOW, just WOW.   Radar showing a bit more coming through... well, they are so well watered that they will drown, so under the table is fine.  Dark clouds to the south but the sun is trying to come through... 

I might go out and take the rest of the meters out of the car since I will not be testing anything the rest of this week.  The one farm never got back to me and if I go with DS then I am not scheduling anyone for Thurs or after,  anyway.  I want to get the outback completely cleaned out.. found evidence of a mouse in there with some shredded papers and a partial mouse eaten package of graham crackers that I keep for snacking. 
Too much stuff gets stuffed in the back seat,  and now it has to be cleaned out.
I do want to get some topsoil stuff for the planters for the rest of the flowers I have here, and get them planted so they have a chance to get settled in. Too bad I didn't have them done for this... wouldn't have hurt anything. OH WELL.


----------



## farmerjan

3 times I tried to post a long post and it wouldn't go through... then it erased most of it... I finally erased the rest and said forget it. 

Long story short... all of a sudden all the "offers to purchase" have been accepted... and it seems most everyone has managed to make arrangements to be there this weekend; or given their "wish/want list" to a "primary beneficiary"..... DS said he is going to talk to my sister about what is on hers and her daughter that is pregnant and can't travel.... 
SO.... we are leaving sometime Thursday eve... 14 hours with the cattle...take them to northern VT and then come back by the house in NH.  Don't know how the title and bill of sale will get to me on Friday... if we will have to go to lawyers office or what.  It will be a very long hard drive up.... DS will be talking to the lawyer as he needs the bill of sale on the backhoe... and he has not paid for the truck yet since he has not had the money.....until we sell some calves.....he borrowed the money for the cattle we bought since we had only planned to spend 4,000 on a bull.... not over 13,000..... plus he has to pay for hay that we need.... and he will have to fit in a trip to get at least one load today to get everyone fed out before we leave. 
Got some boxes and will see about getting more today. Got a list of things to take, newspapers, packing stuff... lists of things to get done here before I go. 

Yesterday's weather turned out to be pretty bad.  A suspected tornado was in a closeby town, saw pictures of it ... of course the officials will have to confirm... but we got hit with some pretty crappy weather.  
It got down to 41 so colder than I thought.  Freeze warning for tonight.  Everything will come inside mid afternoon and I will see what I can salvage out of the plants.  Some are just gone, some look pretty sad.  They will stay in the house while I am gone and just have to manage for 3 days.  There is a call for more rain or showers for Sunday.... but warmer in the 60's.  Still it is going to be a bit before we can get much planted... again, I was not in a rush as this is typical here.  We are at a higher elevation and we get alot more cold off the Blue Ridge and Alleghany Mtns...  I never get in a rush before Memorial day.... .

So, time to go out and get a few of the things done.  It is windy and only 55 so a hooded sweatshirt on top of long sleeved t-shirt is minimum...


----------



## Bruce

Has the PITA niece back peddled on her whole fuss or just agreed to the bids on specific items?

I wonder if her father could tell her to just STFU before she ends up with nothing after lawyers fees.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ;  All I know is everyone that had to agree to the prices and bids have done so.  I have not talked to my brother so don't know if he said anything to his daughter.  Don't really care at this point.  She is costing all the primary beneficiaries so that is their gripe.  
We are making this trip, will get what we can that is not disputed, and drive the Explorer home as well as the cattle trailer with whatever DS gets.  Then there will be a trip for the backhoe and if he decides to go on and get the truck... which he is waffling on.  I will go with him again so he can bring home the backhoe on the trailer and I would drive the truck.  He will have a friend there close to do the work on it so it can be driven... brakes and something else I think. 

It was 41 and got up to 65 in the sun but the wind was blowing quite a bit all day.  It was chilly.  The weather forecast is not saying possible freeze... it is saying that there will be a freeze tonight.  I am thinking 28 maybe?  Then some moderating and temps in the low 40's and 60's days with some more rain coming in over the weekend.  "Real nice"  after the high 80's last weekend....

Tried to get everything done on the list.  Inside plants all watered, went and got boxes from the cardboard dumpster near Wendy's at the truck stop;  and got stuff from in here to go, newspapers for wrapping stuff, some bubble wrap I have, couple of blankets and other stuff for packing.  I will water all the veg plants tomorrow and hope everything does okay.  Can't even ask Deb to come here since she is leaving for Hawaii Saturday so she will not be out to the farm for a couple weeks.  It will only be 3 days.  Things should be okay.  There are so many broken plants in the trays that whatever makes it will be a plus.  There is always next year.  Our local greenhouse and nursery, has quite a few started plants so if I need to I can go get a few more.  They are getting 2.99 for a 4 pack and they are nice plants.  

Did not get the plastic down;  it is so muddy there where he had the silage piles and I could not get in there easily to get the stuff out.  Not enough time to do it all;  it is not a matter of life and death.  I will work on it next week.  

Farmer finally called me back after the text last week and he wants to wait til about the 10th of may or so.  I will text him again the end of next week, and see what he is thinking.  I have got to get the 500+ cow herd done next week, would have done them maybe tomorrow, but with going north,  it was not practical; and have another farm scheduled already on Wed next week.  I will work on the schedule after I get back, because it will be May already.... 

So, I am going to go in and finish putting stuff in the overnight bag  so it is ready to go.  I do need to see what the weather is looking like up there... Just so I have enough warm clothes and not too hot....


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow...so much going on!   Have a safe trip.  I know it's stressful, take care and try to relax if/when you can.  Thinking about you. 👍🙏


----------



## Baymule

You and your son be careful, deliver cattle and go to NH. Hopefully everything will go smoothly with no squabbling.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> You and your son be careful, deliver cattle and go to NH. Hopefully everything will go smoothly with no squabbling.


X2!!


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> You and your son be careful, deliver cattle and go to NH. Hopefully everything will go smoothly with no squabbling.


Pipe dreams......


Just want it over.  

Didn't get so cold last night as they said.  Only 39 here... I would like to be a weatherperson.... I can guess better than they can. 

Going to get all the dishes done, and make a trip to the dumpster with garbage so it isn't in the house.  Move the plants to where they will get the best sun I can give them and still be in the house since I don't want them to get hit with another downpour/storm/hail event.  There is some rain and all due to come in Sat or Sun so I am just going to leave them in the house and salvage what there is. Sure as shootin' if I put them out, even under the table where they will get some sun, it will rain and blow sideways and ruin them.  I'll soak them in a little bit and they will manage until I get back. 

Ya'll have a good couple of days;  see you next week if I don't wind up in jail for doing bodily harm to some relatives !!!!


----------



## Bruce

Do it in private in front of the lawyer. He'd probably swear on a bible that she stepped on her shoelace and smacked her face into a desk.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday night.. got back about 6:30-7... LONG LONG trip... I am reading some posts and if not tonight, will get back on and do some updating... Yes I have the Explorer, no road problems, definitely not in love with it and it doesn't get as good a mileage as the other 2... and it only has 48,000 on it not 70,000... looks like new inside, and outside needs a good thorough car wash at least... thinking it will make a very good resale vehicle.....going to "sit on it awhile" and then make a decision... not make it in haste.  
No one killed anyone or put anyone in jail.... but it was not very enjoyable... and the niece that sent the email blamed it on the preg niece in Fl  because she was doing what the preg niece wanted her to do... because preg niece said this niece could word it better.... preg niece said it was this niece... and they are tight... like sisters... one tells a "FIB" and the other says the opposite FIB....
 We got most everything on our lists... and I am getting a REAL NICE trestle type kitchen table that no one else wanted... I wish I was close enough to go back for some other things... but don't see how that will work with the commitments here for getting that hay made by June 1st... and getting cows all moved to pastures...


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't think you were going to have a good time but it sounds like you did OK with the vehicle.  Used car prices have gone up silly so that works in your favor if you go that way.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that it was at least partly civil and nobody was real ugly about things. That's a whole lot better milage on the Explorer! Whoop! If you don't like it, see what Carmax would offer you. I sold my Buick to Carmax and was real happy with what they offered and that I didn't have to fool with Joe Q. Public. LOL

I thought about you at the Livingston auction on Saturday. Prices on cattle were real low. I left before the cow/calf was over. Skinny cows with nice looking calves were bringing low prices. 

Auctioneer kept plugging a group of replacement heifers coming in 2 weeks that were real nice. I was thinking that if I was a seller, it would aggravate me. Sell MY cows NOW you dummy! LOL LOL Prices weren't good and here he is yammering about better cows in two weeks!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it is Monday eve and just got the boxes in the outback to go test tomorrow morning at the 500+ cow herd.  Geneva can only help tomorrow, DS can't take off any days this week and he said that it would be good if she could help me this week.  So, called the farm and they said okay... so I will be back to the "grind" tomorrow. 

Nice day here today.  I went to bed about 10 and read for a little while as knees were sore from all the sitting coming home. Slept about 10-11 hours I was so totally worn out.
Went today with the title to the bank and they won't accept it until I get it transferred to Va.  But when I got the loan they charged me an extra $25 recording fee,  and said that they would take care of the lien and all and get it done... I specifically asked.  So, they gave me the lien papers, also,  and said that I can get it all done at once and then drop it in the night drop box to make it easier on me.  I was REALLY PISSED when I left the bank.  I will get the title transferred and drop it with the lien recording paper in the bank night drop box and then they can go do it since there is a stipulation that I cannot get back any prepaid fees.  I am just too pissed off about it. What can they do?  They can't charge me to record the lien since they already did.... they said they would take care of it.  So now they can.  I will just say I forgot to take it with me to the DMV.... what can they do about it????
I don't think that 19-20 mpg is very good.  I get 22-23 on the outback, 23-26 on the forester and average 24-26 on the little ranger.  This vehicle has so much crap on it... all electronic stuff, gotta read the manual to turn the d@#ned thing on just about.  Couldn't figure out how to use the "trip mileage" so just wrote down the mileage each time I filled up... I sure don't need the stupid thing telling me I have 75 miles to empty, then 74 then 73 and on and on, constantly blinking on the screen. That was  the most annoying thing.  The fuel level says it is down to a quarter of a tank... I can figure out that I need gas... I want the old gauges so I can see what the oil levels are and the temp gauge and things to see if it is running hot or something...  don't need someone to tell me or a light blinking in my face...


----------



## Mini Horses

This buy isn't going well, right?       CarMax is a phone call away.


----------



## farmerjan

Whoops, hit the post button when I went to answer the phone.

Anyway... too much electronics to go bad.... and I don't like the seats in it.  If I get the seat upright like I like it, the stupid headrest pushes my head too far forward and it hurts my neck.  If I put it back then the head rest is bearable and I am not sitting up straight and it bothers my back.  It was a long trip home... and my back was starting to ache from trying to find a comfortable angle.
Well, I have to get the transfer done, and get the tags; it is already on my insurance and I am going to have to make payments for a few months at least...maybe after I get rested up and all I will be able to think about it more clearly. 
Took and got the oil changed since that screen was constantly blinking on the thing.... and got Va inspection while I was there;  there are no grease fittings to grease underneath... so at least the major maintenance is done... I guess. 
Of course this has to have a different size tire than any of my other ones... I now have 14", 15", 16", and 18"... an DS has a vehicle with 17"....It has nearly new tires, snow treads, and 2 extras that are straight treads that are nearly new also.. I will get them changed over and put on to save the winter tires for the summer.

Soaked all my plants when I got home... a few were wilted a little, but they are looking okay.  They are  out on the table for the day.  It is only supposed to get down to mi-50's tonight... I think I am going to leave them out.  The small ones that I had started, that got hit with the hail and all, are pretty pathetic... will save a few but not alot.  Not going to stress over it now. I can buy some at the greenhouse nursery that are nice and at 2.50 a 4 pack, reasonable enough.  Next year will try to do better. 

Took a few things out of the Explorer but that is for the next day or 2.  Did take the lamps to DS house, and put them there.  He was not going to unpack alot today he said... he has to get the air compressor and the tools and boxes of nuts, bolts and all sorts of garage stuff out of the back to be able to get to other stuff.... Most of the boxes are his that I packed for him... most of my "wish list stuff is in the Explorer.  It would take another trailer full to clean out the garage fully... and 2 trailers to get out all the rest of the house stuff and where would you put it.  Sister and her fiance' are supposed to come up and get what they want and then take other stuff to the big flea market to sell it...
DS will be going up to get the backhoe sometime and the neighbor has the truck so he can fix the brakes and stuff... and probably we bring it home at the same time.  GF would not want to ride separate to come home so I know she won't be going....
It cost over 1,000 in fuel to go up and back.  Spent over 500 just taking the cattle....   Saw diesel at 2 places for 6.79 gal... we got it mostly for 5.79 or 5.89.  Gas was anywhere from 3.89 to 4.29.  I put $70 in the car twice... it is outrageous. 
Drove straight up... 13+ hours.  DS drove, then I drove, then DS, then me, then DS... just kept switching off.  Left at 10 p.m. Thursday and got up there about 11:30 a.m. on Friday.  Didn't want the calves to have to be in the trailer any  longer than absolutely necessary.  It was about 12  hours home,  left at about 5;30 a.m. on Sunday and got here about 6 I guess.  Hit rain for about 3-4 hours and traffic was plentiful but not real bad...
Was nice to hit the Va line... 2 hours left... I may have been born and raised a "Yankee" , but it is not home anymore.  It is nice in VT and NH... and there is some pretty open farmland but it is soo much winter... parents place is right along the Conn. River on the NH side... but I like the more openness of the farmland down here.  Hated the congestion in lower Mass and CT and NY, NJ, and the slices of MD and all we came down through. 
The farmer friend said they have had a long cold WINDY winter... they are literally right on the Canadian line... Derby, VT.  How close are you to that @Bruce ?  The border crossing and all that goes along with it are right there in the town and the friend's farm is a couple miles from there. It was cold and windy on Friday while we were there.  They were done with maple syrup... he said that they start earlier and earlier it seems but then the spring seems to stay cold and windy longer... about the same as here.  We just don't get the snow they get.  They had had about 4" snow on the Monday before we got there.

Glad to be home... not looking forward to another trip, and it is too sad anyway.  DS was pretty tore up,  but he spent a fair amount of time up there with them.  I never did spend much time in NH because I had moved to Va before they bought it so it was not "home to me"... Still, was hard to not see them there... a closed chapter in the family history...

DS is going up to my brother's in July or Aug to go fishing for salmon with his specialist dr who likes to fish also... that will be a good trip for him... and it is only about 8-9 hours straight shot up I-81 he said. 

Guess that's it.  got to go to bed early since I didn't get much sleep the whole time we were gone & all that driving... last night I collapsed... but still need more to catch up.  Got to be up by 3 and leave 3:15 a.m. to go test in the morning.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad y’all are back home safe and sound. Too bad that you don’t like the explorer. All new vehicles have fancy-fangled everything on them. I can’t get used to the push button start that “reads” the key fob in your pocket and won’t start without it. 

I know you must be exhausted and tired. Doing the 500 cow herd will be a hard day. Hope you can get some more rest tomorrow evening.


----------



## Ridgetop

What a mess!  The attorney probably told the 3 grandchildren that they needed to just accept the offers since they wouldn't get any better ones.  He also probably told them what it would cost if he did the additional work they wanted him to do.  At least it is over.  If there is anything else (large pieces of furniture that is) you want that can be stored, maybe the friend that is keeping the backhoe for DS could hold it for you.

Deaths and inheritance is a real problem.  Family that before didn't want any of "that junk" suddenly decide everything is valuable and that others are getting more than their "fair share".  

When my cousin, Judy, died her husband piled everything in one room for Goodwill.  I knew that some of the stuff was supposed to go to Judy's sister but the sister would not go get it so I _bought_ packing materials and packed it up for her, then took it with us to store for her since Goodwill was coming the next day for all the junk that was left.  *No good deed goes unpunished right?  *

Judy's sister, my other cousin, called my sister, daughter, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc. and told them that I had "stolen' the belongings Judy wanted her to have!  What did I steal?  A couple open cardboard boxes of dolls that had been stored *unwrapped* in the attic of the business my cousin ran. Were these rare collectible pieces?  No they were not, and they were in very bad condition - rats had chewed and defecated while they were in the attic.  They probably eventually got tossed when the cousin got her hands on them!  My daughter was going up to visit a friend in San Francisco and took them to Judy's son's house for the cousin to pick up.  I had typed out a list of each box and its contents and had the relative sign the receipt!  I am still furious about that situation and don't have anything to do with that side of the family anymore. 


On the good side though your brothers seem to be finally talking again.
I hope to give all my good stuff to my children and grandchildren before I go so no one will argue about anything.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve seen families fall apart, argue, fight and never speak to each other again. Over what? 

It sounds like while this was unpleasant, it wasn’t a knock down drag out hate filled experience. Count yourself fortunate. 

I never saw an armored car following a hearse.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday night.  Been another long day.  
Brothers were only speaking so that the one could get the situation his daughter caused "talked around".... I doubt they will speak much if any in the future.  Doesn't matter, I am done with it.  
There are a few other things that would be nice if they weren't thrown out, but at this point, it is not worth the money in travel even to go get.  The table and chairs will be at the neighbors and that is the end of it as far as I am concerned.  I didn't have it before, I don't need it now.  There will be alot probably tossed and it is a shame... but it doesn't make a bump in the road in the whole scheme of things. 

Got the title transferred to Va and all... and paid a huge sales tax... forgot about that... had to claim the full purchase price since it was in all the lawyer's paperwork... got tags for it.  And I had to do the lien paper... so it will be interesting if I can get the $25 back since I did the work for them.  I am going to ask for it.

I got up at 3 out the door at 3:15 and at the farm at 4 to set up and then tested.  It was 4:30 when they started ( regular time) and 10 by the time we got done.  They are now milking 546 in the barn... not counting about 6-8 just fresh cows that are "too fresh" to test.  Supposedly they have a big bunch to go dry soon... 
Came home, got a shower and washed my hair... went to PT at 1:15... they gave me a new exercise to try and he worked on the tendon that he says is what is causing the pain down the side of the knee/leg... Wants me to call in about a week and if still not helping then go back.  But basically I am "released".... although he said it was not a problem if I still needed to have this worked on.  He really thinks that as I get out and around at the farm, on and off the tractor, that I ought to get more flexible and hopefully less pain.  Then I went to the DMV and did that.  Then came home to finish packing the samples....
Tomorrow I hope to get the boxes out of the Explorer into the house... I will put the plates on it so it can be driven.  
I have a farm to test tomorrow afternoon.... I will stop and get the samples and milk at the farmer I get my milk from, on my way to test the other farm.  This is the farm that their computer crashed that I spent several hours 2 different days  getting them straightened out.  They sold about 50 cows and are down to about 85 from the 140 or so.... Will be a shorter milking.  That's okay, I get the same travel miles pay, less on the actual cow numbers of course... but that's okay too. 
Got to load the meters and hoses and bottles in the morning.  

Eyes have been really itchy and watering...light breeze all day too.  Got cloudy this afternoon and I was sure we would get some showers but they seemed to go across south and some north...still some chance tonight.  Then possible showers for the next 2 days and RAIN on Friday... I hope they are right. 

Nothing else much going on.  I need to get the plants into the planters and the ones that are going in the ground.  Lawn needs mowing already again... stopped and the guy I want to plow the garden wasn't home... will check tomorrow again.  See when he can do it.  It will be getting close to when we can safely plant with no frost worries.  
I am tired from the weekend push and then 1 good nights sleep and then up again early today.  I need a couple days worth of "extra sleep".


----------



## Mini Horses

We just got a short downpour that wasn't supposed to happen.  Windows part down on trk. Ran out, closed. Got wet!   Leather seat will be wet in morning😔.  Take a towel and dry.   Then rains tue & wed, plus Fri night thru Sunday!    Been checking weather for Glen Allen.   Rains for sat but could change and timing/ amounts not clear yet.

Sounds like you may have a couple days home after tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Got a shower last night, I never heard it but there was .2" in the rain gauge this morning.  It is partly sunny out, somewhat hazy but not looking for any real rain today now.  Looks like on the radar that @Mini will be getting some pop up stuff later.  We are supposed to be on the hit or miss showers list for the next 2 days then more likely rain on Friday.  Hope that it doesn't do anything on Sat for the poultry swap.  

Going out to put the meters and hoses  in the car , and head out to go test.  Going to stop by going through town and get a couple things... I used up all the bread and stuff before we went last week so need a few little things. 
The other day I did find wide mouth canning lids so got a few boxes of them to have.  

DS called and they are going to take 2 loads of cattle to WVa this afternoon.  I told him I couldn't help since I had already had a farm scheduled.  He said that was okay, it was a last minute thing since it is pretty dry right now and if it rains this weekend like it says, he won't be able to take them as getting in and out is treacherous. That will be good... that many more out of the barn lots and off feed.  He was getting another load of hay this morning... he bought 185 rolls I think... and we are still feeding quite a bit with the cattle that are still around the barn... all the cows with new babies. They will be going to pasture here in the next couple of weeks.  
It will be hay making time before you can shake a stick too.... 

Got to go out and get things ready to go.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed night.  Pretty nice day overall... Temps hit 82 on the recording thermometer here... down to 61 at 11 p.m.  supposed to drop into the low 50's maybe even down to 48-49.... I am leaving the plants out though.  
There aren't too many that I can salvage out of the hail damage, but will take what I get.  Next year, hopefully will be better.... 

After getting everything in the car, the outback; not the new one... it doesn't need to smell like cow sh!t or have dirt/manure/wet meters and hoses dragged into it, besides I still haven't gotten everything out of it... went by and got the samples from the other farmer and got a 2 gal bucket of milk .... went by and got gas and a bag of ice to keep it cold, and went on to test.  I did not leave early enough to really stop and do any shopping.  So, I went on to the farm, set up and we started milking and all.... took not quite 2 hours... only 1 person in the parlor and it went good.  Used to take 2 1/2 to 3  hrs, for 140-150 cows with 2 people....so it really was good.  Plus with the hired guy that quit, now gone, no stress or aggravations.  I preferred it.... 
There were alot of catch up paperwork because this is the farm that their computer screen went bad and I spent the 2 trips there to get the new computer with the program put in and created some new reports for them for the vet and all as they were shipping that group of cows on that Monday (I was there on Thurs and Fri).... anyway, there were dry off dates and sold dates on a bunch of cows that did not get put in so I got all that done for them....
I still have to get a few of the reports that I created for them, put into this computer... I will pull the specs off my computer and then edit the reports in theirs so they have the reports the way they want and are used to working with.  Amazing how you get used to something like that and then you get all confused when it is in different order and changed... especially when doing something like a preg check and you have limited time to find things on the sheet you are using as the cows come in the chute for vet.... You spoil the farmers a little and it is "job security"..... 

So, after getting all done that I could, the meters washed and loaded, I stopped on the way home and got bread and a few little things... came on home.  Samples are in the house, chickens locked in and I am done for the night.  
Talked to DS and they had a good trip to WVa with a total of 26 calves;  2 trailers.... will have to make one more trip with 11 more... need 37 total... He said that there were 3 that acted like idiots in the barn and they didn't go... he has several in a couple other lots so he will get them all in and pick out 11 more and then the rest will go to the sale... He is really glad to get those 26 out of the lot and quit feeding them.  He did say that he was supposed to get a check for them, the agreed upon deal, and that he needed to pay some bills and would get totally squared up with me as I hadn't gotten any money for calves that got sold lately... he wanted to pay off a few bills so he was not paying more interest on the money like his equity account... and for fertilizer... he said the interest rate on the equity account has gone up 2% in less than 6 months... it is like an "operating expense" account.... and I totally get where he is coming from.  
And on top of that the guy called and his tractor trailer load of fence posts is ready to be delivered.... that'll be in the neighborhood of $8-9,000 I imagine....25 bundles per trailer at a cost of $3-400 a bundle since there will be some 5-6 inch and some bundles of bigger for corner posts and such... but they are to be used for the NRCS program that he is going to implement in July ... eventually he will get back about 80% of the costs.... and has 2 years to do it... I told him I would loan him that money out of the annuity money I got out of my parents estate... but since he hasn't been paying me for the calves lately, I used most of that for the engines and all in the cars and the downpayment on the Explorer... so when he figures up what he owes me, I will just "loan back" that money to him for the posts.  I also hope to get a bundle or 2 of the posts for here... I will naturally pay him cost.... maybe get the fence line posts in sometime later this year???? GOT to get the hay shed up so we can get more edible hay out of the hay we make this year... then I think he will be working on the post driving in the fall/winter.  I am not going to hold my breath... but I am hoping that it will get done.  If things start to slow down and get tight, I might be able to get one of the fence builders to do it for a decent price especially if I already have some/all of the posts..... if this economy goes to he// in a handbasket; there might be some of the guys looking for work... never know... 

Interest rate hike today of a half percent... biggest hike in over 20 years... may be another rate hike in June  AND July they are saying... going to be a really tough year....

Tomorrow I will get the milk out of the ice in the cooler and pour into gallon jars... get the meters out of the car and put away... next farm is Sunday and they have their own weigh jars so don't need any.  Get the samples packed.
  Got several cows at the nurse cow pasture that I want to get preg checked so am going to try to get them into the barn catch pen there so they can get moved to "doug's barn" and they can get checked on Monday too.  Anything that is not bred is going.  Got a couple of calves there that need to be worked (castrated) and the holstein bull need to be dehorned and "worked",  and a couple more that need to be caught to be sold...while prices are still up things need to be gone.  
My plans now are to go to the poultry swap this Sat, May 7th;  and meet up with @Mini Horses ..... then go to the sale next Sat - May 14th- with any of the odd balls, singles, etc that need to be sold. Got a few here and there that don't match... get them off the feed bill, and get all the other cow/calf pairs moved out to pastures...  That will be after the preg check so can also take any open cows too....   

Tomorrow, Thurs, is supposed to be dry then 70% chance of some rain Friday morning, a lull in the middle of the day then real rain & possible T-storms Friday eve... 1-2 inches they are saying... but not going to put any stock in that until it happens... 

Past time for me to be in bed...


----------



## Baymule

I’m going to check into that NCRS program if I can ever get closed on my farm. Supposed to be today, but haven’t heard anything from the title company. 

Getting the extras out of the herd and off the feed bill is a good thing. Feed is up and going higher, hay here is already $100 a roll. I’ll have to buy some, but at least I’ll have lots of grass at my new place. 

A bag of feed for meat chickens, 20%, is $20.99 now at TSC for Dumor brand. I was checking, want to raise some next spring. I’ll probably try to buy enough for grow out so I don’t get surprised by price spikes.


----------



## farmerjan

Noon on Thursday.  54 and up to 71... some sun but a little cloudy now.  
DS called and wanted to know of I could meet the tractor trailer with the posts... he was at work and would leave to come there to unload but wanted me to make sure the guy would find the driveway and all.  Somewhere around 9-12, they would call when they got close... I said I could.  So he called and said the guy was going by the exit before ours so I went up and he got there a few minutes after I got there.  DS was on his way from work and he got the neighbors skid loader - it is bigger than ours - and unloaded the posts.  
These are 6-7" by 7 ft long... 30 to a bundle and only 14 bundles on the trailer... these posts are in the range of  $17-18 EACH now.  Used to be 10-11...... so 420 posts @ $18 each is $7560 for the trailer load.  There were supposed to be 2 bundles of 8ft posts and they did not put them on this load... by buying a trailer load you got a better rate, mixed sizes allowed... so he was suppose to get the 2 bundles of longer posts for corners and such.  Don't know how they will work that...  So my numbers were a bit off and he got bigger posts not the 5-6".... they were not available.... and he got the 6-7" for a little bit difference so he took them.  Instead of 25 bundles of 25 each it was fewer bundles and more per bundle... the 5-6" ones are more posts per bundle;  I think the guy said there were 40 to a bundle of 5-6".  But the money I was thinking,  is still about the same... over 7500.... 

I watered the plants outside this morning,even though we might get some rain later.  I will probably put them under the table if it looks like we will get some hard rain.  

I ate a bowl of cereal earlier but am hungry now.  I have some hard boiled eggs so time to make some more egg salad.  At least I have fresh bread to use.  

Need to get the samples packed now and sent out.  Eat, then maybe get the rest of the stuff out of the Explorer.  And I need to get the meters and hoses out of the outback as that is what I am going to take to the poultry swap I guess.  Don't want to take the ranger because of rain... If I get anything I sure don't want it in the back getting soaked.  Not planning on alot of  anything, but you never know...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I can’t get used to the push button start that “reads” the key fob in your pocket and won’t start without it.


I LOVE that feature. Had it for the last 18 years. Even my garden tractor has it. My real tractor needs a key. So do the doors on the house. I'd rather have no keys at all. When DD2 was in Driver's Ed, she had no idea what to do with the key other than stick it in the slot because she saw others do it. 

MIL hasn't left without her purse since they got their first Prius in 2010. No fob, no driving away like she did when she kept the car key in her pocket.

I'm guessing you don't use a key to start your computer or your phone. Probably push a button, no?


----------



## Baymule

Computers and cell phones only come on with a key start. I thought everyone already knew that.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday morning.  Got a little rain already, was down to 59 and only 61 right now, comfortable temps.  We are supposed to get a lull in the rain until 2-3 pm,  and then some severe weather coming.  They have upgraded our weather alerts so likely hood of wind and hard rain increased... and they are saying that hail is likely.  I will move all the plants under the table around noon or so and bring the spider plants back inside.  The table is against the house on the deck,  so will do to hopefully protect them from the hail as it almost always comes down straight rather than sideways.  Plus they will be way under, not that many so that they would be out in the front edge.
I did plant all the begonias in 3 planters yesterday afternoon.  Might try to find something to cover them with so they don't get shredded.  This light rain so far has been perfect. Watered them in real good. 

Can't get the replacement computer to get on the internet with my wireless.  I tried all the steps, so next is to call the wireless provider, and see if they can talk me through it.  Otherwise, take it to Staples I guess. Got to be able to get on the internet for work to send and receive info from the computer center... I want it to be able to pick up from this one for when this one quits.  Sorta like a carbon copy backup... since this one the screen is just about dead.  I can get it to work occasionally, but it fades off.  I can't depend on it to take it to farms.  

Several of the "salvaged" $1.00 african violets that I got are starting to bloom.  Looks like I have a couple of duplicates.  The plants look so good though, dark green leaves, new growth that just has a "healthy" look to it.  They are getting so spread out that they are getting crowded... got to figure out some new shelving in front of some different windows I guess.    A friend sent me a couple of plants from a company they got off Ebay.... NICE PLANTS.  Full 4" pots, not starter 2" pots like the violet barn.  The violet barn plants were well packaged and healthy, not saying they weren't and they are growing good.  But I was so blown away with the nice ones from this place.  PJ's Plants and Things.  Well wrapped and got here in very very good shape.  Cost a little more but well worth it for a full 4" sized plant.  Not any more costly than named varieties from our local greenhouse and more to choose from.  Super fast shipping too... it was on the sheet the day that they were shipped on, and they got here like 3or 4 days... shipped from Fla.  I had never done plants through the mail, but it opens up a huge world of availability of different things.  I will be sending a gift certificate to this friend so they can pick out what they want from this grower.  

I am going to get a couple boxes into the car for tomorrow's trip to the Poultry swap.  If the rain has stopped for awhile, I am going to try to clean some stuff out of the car.  Back is empty but back seat needs to be "purged" of all the stuff that gets tossed there.  Looks to be a wet day, tomorrow.   Oh well... I need to get a couple of laying hens since the leghorn is the only one laying.  I want to see what all is available... There will be alot of chicks I am sure... and usually alot of plants and things for your house and yard.  I got some daylily's a couple years ago and they are doing good here. 
I am thinking that there might not be as many vendors either with the costs to travel now.  But in the opposite train of thought, there might be alot of vendors, hoping to make a little money to help with the expenses of the future.  Besides, anyone that hatches out chicks will be hoping to sell so they don't have to raise and feed them. 

Got to go get some things done around here.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Computers and cell phones only come on with a key start. I thought everyone already knew that.


I think you need to invest in newer models!


----------



## farmerjan

Wet day.  Had rain earlier, and then cleared off some.   I got some of the car cleaned out, got the cooler and a box in back.  I quit for a little shower.  Will talk to @Mini Horses later and make our more definite plans for tomorrow. 

 Had another shower inbetween .  Then I moved the plants under the table and the planter boxes against the railing near the lilac bush for some protection.  There is now a "tornado watch" for our general area... more to the south of this weather area, but still it is a notch up from yesterday. We are in the 2 and 3 chances in a scale of 1-5... so that is more serious and concerning.  Looks like we have another real line of storms coming in after 6-7 p.m. 

Have some problems with a herd's computer again;  and will have to deal with it... probably Sunday since I will be testing that morning at a herd up in that general direction.  I will take the specs and get their reports fixed too. The computer center did not get the info uploaded... do I really want to keep dealing with this BS???? 

Just ate a small NY Strip steak and some sauteed mushrooms.  Didn't eat any lunch and that bowl of cereal early this morning,  was long gone.  
Eyes are itchy again, allergies.  PITA.... 

Going to go out in the building and see if I have any more boxes... I took about everything I had when we went to NH.  I don't even know where DS put the strapping tape dispensers I took up there either.  Maybe in one of the boxes in the Explorer I haven't gotten out yet.  

Shower stopped, going back out to see what I can find in the building.


----------



## Baymule

Hope you are having fun today!


----------



## farmerjan

Just a short post (for me) because I have to go to bed to get up and test in the morning.  
Yes, we had a good time even though it was wet.  Not a real rain but drizzly some... It had rained probably 1-2 inches the night before, and the ground was wet but not too bad considering.  They have also been dry there.  
@Mini Horses and I met up about 9 or so, and we walked around and did alot of looking but neither of us saw anything we couldn't live without.  Seems like there weren't as many vendors there, probably because of the wet weather?  Not a ton of chickens either... quite a few chicks which is to be expected this time of year... only saw a couple of turkeys... sweetgrass variety (old heirloom variety)... some peacocks and  pheasants...... a bunch of nigerian and small goats,  and only saw one sheep... rabbits and lots of people with plants... most were pretty nice looking... didn't get any of them either since I have some and don't have the garden ready for them yet anyway.  
Then we got together at the vehicles and I had brought her some chickens (frozen) and some beef and she had some stuff for me... that was supposed to be done last Sept at the swap and that is when my father passed away and we went north.... I hope she likes the beef.... 
It rained some on the way home, and I went to the farm to do the reports instead of tomorrow.... then came home; it was cloudy and drizzly here.  Chilly too.  Then the power went out... some thunder and wind and OOPS.... no electricity.  It was out for over 2 hours.  Temps have been dropping so I brought the spider plants in again... they got a little rain watered today. It is down to 44 and might get below 40 tonight.  
Headed for the shower... got to leave by 4 the latest... got the bottles in the trays so just have to carry them out and go.  No set up there... YAY.


----------



## Baymule

Glad y’all had a good day together. It sounds real cool—nice! We are hitting the 90’s already!


----------



## Mini Horses

Let me tell you that I thawed a PKG of ground beef and had THE BEST hamburger ever!  No bun, just delicious real beef.  .  Been a long time since I've had homegrown.  DH and I used to keep a few head to use for our freezer and boy, I'm gonna have to go back to non store bought.    You can't imagine until you eat it.  

In spite of the weather, we had a nice visit.  Plus, we both lucked out and got parking close up.  When you have a parking lot the size of a big mall, that's a lucky thing. 😊


----------



## Baymule

There really is no comparison to home grown beef.  Not only did y’all have a great day together, you got a real treat!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday... CHILLY morning.  Happy Mother's day to all the mother's, grandmother's, surrogate mother's, and everyone who has done the "mothering thing" regardless of sex..... Even though I didn't get any response from my mom the last few years with the alzheimer's, it still is sad she is gone now.  Her birthday last month, mother's day this month, my dad's birthday this month and father's day next month.  All at once.  

The recording thermometer says it got down to 40 but the one on the back deck says 35..... WOW..... it feels downright cold and raw out there.  Very glad I brought the spider plants back in and the plants under the table don't look too terrible, no frost.   It is only 41 out there now.  Cloudy with a few misty sprinkles again.... just plain RAW and cold.  
Got up and went to test.  Went to the house to do the computer work, and farmer dropped a small bomb... he has been diagnosed with rectal/colon cancer... probably stage 2, going for an MRI this week....just found out end of last week. There is a mass and they are going to start radiation/chemo just as soon as they get the MRI results... then more chemo and then surgery to remove the mass.  Seems that surgery first seems to leave some "sleeper cells" that get missed, but they are saying that radiation and chemo pills first tend to kill more of the free floating cells and then the surgeries are more successful..... He's 55.  He lost his first wife to cancer... she had a lump in the groin area... they removed it... 5 years cancer free, had a 2nd child... she went a total of 15 years and then was diagnosed again and it was every where.... He remarried a few years ago to a nurse .... she lost her husband to cancer a year or so after he lost his wife... they met at a survivor's group.... then got married a couple years later... What a shock.  They seem upbeat... but will know  alot more after the MRI.....

What a mess for them... his son has a year old and his daughter has one a couple months younger....she has 2 or 3 kids,  and the daughter just declared herself engaged to the live in girlfriend... I think things are pretty crappy sometimes... but someone always has it worse.  

GF's sister is making lunch/dinner for their mother and I am invited.  I'm tired, so might take a little nap as I didn't sleep well ...too worried I would oversleep the alarm I think. DS said we could do something different but he is going there with her, so why fight it.  I might see about getting the ones in,  at the nurse cow field and he said if I did he would get the calves worked.  Might be too wet to get the trailer in there today to get any of them moved to doug's barn... it gets pretty slick up there by the barn lot... ought to be able to get the calves in though... we are supposed to warm up a little, 50's and maybe sun late afternoon.  I sure hope so.  It is just too  raw to be outside for long.  

Thanks @Mini Horses ... I am so glad you liked the hamburger.  I get it fairly lean... I hate cooking all the fat in most hamburger...I often eat it without a bun too... Hope you like the steaks and roasts and all too.  

Think I will go lay down for an hour.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday eve.  It is back down to 47 after a "high" of 50.... cloudy and chilly all day.  I decided to bring in all the veg plants... the bought ones and the ones that are coming back from the beating from the hail.  I will save about 40 of maybe 150 that had come up... mostly the peppers that hadn't sprouted until the day after the hail.... couldn't get busted if they weren't up.  But, the reason to bring them in is..... there is a patchy frost warning for  tonight.  After last night, I wouldn't doubt it.  They might be alright under the table, but why risk it?  The begonias should be okay I hope. They are semi protected under the railing and the lilac bush.

Went to GF sisters' for lunch and it was okay.  It is nice of them to include me... but it was alot of starchy stuff and I didn't eat alot... I am not much for cheese on alot of food... it was a cheesey potato dish... and chicken breasts done in a cream cheese sauce... different and not bad but too much cheesey stuff..... rolls and banana pudding and apple pie for desert.  I was hoping for another vegetable to offset the starches.  But, I ate some and that was fine. 
We sat around and talked a bit, then DS got a call that the cows were out next to my house... somehow the gate got opened... and they were all in my yard and into the christmas tree lot... her father went with DS and they got them back in.  The thing of it is DS had just opened up the gate to the catch lot so they had all kinds of grass to eat... but you know the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.  I left to come home about 4.  DS said he had a couple hours of feeding to do so I didn't even bother to try to get the calves in at the nurse cow field because it was obvious he wanted to get done and go back home with her.  He has made it pretty apparent that he  wants a "family" to be part of and likes all the gossip and stuff that goes along with it... her father works for a contractor that the state subs out to so they have lots to talk about... DS was out half the night Friday night in the storm with down trees and such and I was not told anything about it and learned of it today... he used to share all that with me... so, I cannot provide the family he craves or the constant "involvement in things" that he likes to be in the middle of.  
Then  just a few minutes ago he called and said someone called him and the cows were out again...I went over there and well, there was 1 small calf out that went through the stupid high tensile fence... OH do I hate high tensile wire.... so I got it back in the gate.  The cows were coming out of the grass catch lot and headed to the water so maybe it will stay in???? Who knows....

So, I am in for the night I hope.  Going to get the samples packed so I can drop them off in the morning when I go to the barn for the preg check.  Seems he asked GF to go to the barn to get the cows down the lane and into the barn lot around 10... guess that he doesn't need me??? Not going to made a federal case out of it anymore.  She does enough to keep him so pleased,  until it doesn't suit her... just rubs me wrong sometimes.  
I will be there at 11... vet is coming at 11:30 from the other farm south of here... shouldn't take an hour (or less) to do 20 head.... that will determine if they got caught by the 2 bulls right away,  and any that are not preg or too short to tell, will be sold.  Hopefully they will all be 60+ days... Tuesday will be 11 weeks...77 days.... anything that is not 35+ days will probably be sold.  Vet can tell from about 30 days... and DS has not seen any in heat lately.  They were in very good condition when they got stuck back with the bulls so no reason to not be bred.  
I would have liked to get the 3-4 from the nurse cow field there, but not going to get bent out of shape... they can get done the next batch.  I just really need to get those late fall calves worked and tagged so I know who is on who.....

So let's hope there is no frost, but at least I am prepared for it.  It is supposed to be sunny tomorrow and into the upper 50's or 60's... so the plants can go back out in the morning.  then 70's the rest of the week and 50's at night. 

Hoping for a good preg check...


----------



## Baymule

You are having weird cold weather and I’m having weird hot weather. It is too hot too soon for this time of year. 

It was nice of GFs family to invite you. It might not be what you want for your son, but it’s what he has settled for. If she ever dumps him, he’ll be shattered.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, weird. DW is not amused that it will be 80 here Thurs-Sat, hotter than DD1 down in Partlow, VA. Of course she won't be there, they are heading back to Canada on Wed for all the fun graduation things this weekend. Stopping overnight south of Boston at DD1's BFF's then again in Maine to pick up one of her old roommates. We head up Saturday.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday morning.  It is now 50 but was down LOW... one thermometer says 38 the other 28 for lows.  I did see frost so the one out on the deck is probably closer to the low.  The other one is protected by the front porch roof.  I am going to move it a bit so it doesn't get the early morning sun and gets more "outside" exposure, not protected on porch.  REGARDLESS it was cold.  

Samples packed ready to go.  Going to get plants out on porch since it is up to 50 and sun will come around and hit them soon. Today is supposed to be nice and 60.. rest of the week into the 70's... rain again this coming weekend.... Fri- Sat night at least. 

It sure won't help the haymaking here... ground so wet and then not enough drying time... we won't be cutting for another 2 weeks, then will have to do that place DS said yes to that has to be made and off the field by June 1st.  Hoping for a good 5 day window for that... 

Vet at 11:30 today.... got a farm scheduled for Wed eve-Thurs morn.  Waiting to hear back from another farmer.... Dentist wed morning @ 8 a.m..  then set up for the farm that eve.  Close to the home so not alot of travel time.  Everything else is quiet right now... hope it stays that way.  

Hard to believe that you will be getting that warm up there in VT... @Bruce ..... it snowed at that friend's where we took the cattle, on April 25th...then 80's????  Like here... snow one day then 70's plus,  4 days later.  Don't want to see the hot temps that @Baymule is getting anytime soon either.


----------



## Baymule

I hope this heat dome moves on. I don't want a summer of 100+ heat! I NEED to move! Thanks a lot Survey man for putting it off for another almost 2 months. YAY! I get to move right in the heat of summer. $@$%^&!@


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Monday morning. It is now 50 but was down LOW... one thermometer says 38 the other 28 for lows.


That's colder than here this morning! It was cold but still above freezing.



Baymule said:


> I don't want a summer of 100+ heat! I NEED to move!


I don't think you are going to miss out on any of that summer Texas heat where you are moving to! 

Might take a lot longer to move if it is 100 hot and humid when you finally get to close on the property. Move one box, sit in the shade for 15 minutes, move one box, sit in the shade for 15 minutes, move one box, sit in the shade for 15 minutes,


----------



## farmerjan

Monday evening.  Had an okay day I guess.  Got the samples done and went to the farm to help get the cows across the driveway for the vet.  He got there and we did the preg checks.  Most were 60-70 days so the bulls caught them right off which is great.  There were 6 open out of the 30 we checked.  1 was a first calf heifer of DS that had 3 different calves sucking on her and she was real thin so not surprised with her.  He is keeping her and she will go back with the group and back out to the bull for the summer... hopefully she will put on weight and then get bred back.  2 of mine that are young cows are open and they will go.  Both were late to get bred for their first calves so not something I want to perpetuate.  One other one was the cow that had been in the neighbors field for nearly 3 years that he said wasn't there anymore... she was open and is going.  She is in very good flesh.  2 others  are his and 1 is at least 10..... One of mine is only 35 days and I am probably going to ship her too... she is getting old and might be better for her to not be calving in late January.... if she carried it full term.  DS b@#%hes about her all the time and I honestly am tired of listening to him complain about MY COWS that cause trouble all the time.  It seems like he specifically has to find something negative to say about anyone that is out or a problem if they are mine.... some days I just get tired of it.... 
So there are 6 that will go... he is going to take them Wed evening to the sale, they have the once a month beef cow sale then and there are more buyers there for both the bred cows and for cows that are "pound" cows ... cull cows.  The prices are still up on cull cows so it ought to be a worthwhile trip. 
I am testing Wed eve/Thurs morn.. so won't be going with him.  But I am going to take all the odd ball calves to the sale on Saturday... he is taking some equipment that he doesn't use to a consignment equipment auction on Sat.  
There are some heifers that we don't want to keep as replacements, and a couple of steers that don't match and one or 2 that are idiot nut cases... they can all go to the sale on Saturday.  I would like to get a couple in at the nurse cow pasture to go too... want to get those few calves worked but it doesn't suit him to do them the next couple days as he gets the rest of the stuff ready to take to the equipment sale.  
Of course he was working on some stuff there this afternoon after work...... calls me about the cows that were open and moving some and then said he "had to go watch the ball game her daughter was playing in" and then would have to come back to the barn and work late.   HELLO... no you don't HAVE to go watch her ball game....

 So, sell a few more we don't want to summer,  and put extra in the pocket and some more off the feed bill.  A few of the calves are mine, some are his and a couple are bought ones that he didn't take to WVa .....crazy acting.... He still has to take 11 more to WVa.... 
Next will be getting cows with calves moved to pastures for the summer and the bulls put in. And start making hay....

I plan to go get the twin heifers at the farm when I go to the sale on Saturday.... I will be 2/3 of the way there... The electric netting is supposed to be here the end of the week.... it has been on back order.....
 He is probably going to move all these cows that are 60 days or so to a pasture where we try to not put anything with little calves.  They don't seem to make much milk there and the cows get thin if they have calves on them... and the coyotes are really bad there and we have lost some calves there... These cows will be due to calve in Dec so will be back to the farm by then... it will do them good to be out and away on grass for the summer.... 

The other farm has yet to get back to me about testing...... I am not going to keep after them either... it gets old.  I know he gets the text messages...

Going to take the outback to the garage and check out the power steering;  it is whining again and I think it is losing fluid... and check the cvc joints as I think one is going bad.... Going to leave it Tues eve and let them get to it whenever they have a chance Wed or Thurs...  need to finish unloading the Explorer;  I  put the new plates on it this afternoon. Want to finish cleaning out the outback too... I did get some stuff out today.  Will finish that after I get it back.  I want to make sure there is nothing wrong with the cvc joints or anything before I get the front end aligned so I don't wear the new tires unevenly.  
Went to mow the lawn and the battery on the mower was dead again.  So it is on charge, and I might try to get to it tomorrow.  Then I am going to take off one of the cables when I park it,  and then the next time try to start it and if it is dead then I know it is the battery.... I don't think I left the key on or anything this time.  But at least then I will know if there is some drain on it or if it is just needing replacing. I don't have any idea how old it is... but it started up after the winter so it seems strange that the battery would hold a charge all winter and now just went bad.... but who knows.

Talked to the neighbor next to DS house that he said he would talk to about plowing the garden... of course he hasn't talked to him.... Sam is going to NC this weekend for a graduation (grand child I think)  so he said he will come next week.  I need to call miss utility to make sure there are no electric wires... don't think there are since the power lines are no wheres near there... and the garden used to be there for years, but it's free to check... then he will come do it.  I am going to mow it and then put some markers in for him in case I am not home... then I should be able to run the tiller on the back of the tractor through it and get it planted and we will hopefully be done with frost too.... with the electric netting I should be able to keep the chickens out of it, and keep the calves fenced on the grass below it... 

My battery weed eater is not running right... going to have a friend look at it and see if he knows what is wrong... it doesn't seem to run fast enough and isn't cutting... maybe the bearing in it is going bad??? Makes a funny whining noise... if it is bad I may just go get a new one that is a deWalt since I have several battery things of that brand.  This is a black and decker trimmer... so different batteries... had it for several years.  It is nice and light to handle though.... So, I couldn't do any weed eating this afternoon either... Not exactly getting very far today.....

Plants all looked good out in the sun today. Got up to 69.  Sure felt good after the last few cold wet raw days.  Will have to soak them tomorrow.  Not supposed to be as cold tonight so I am going to leave them out.  

Time to call it quits...


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> need to finish unloading the Explorer; I put the new plates on it this afternoon.


Recently found out about the Virginia personal property tax. Man that is brutal. Over 4% EVERY YEAR you own something. Sure a vehicle loses value as time goes by but still hundreds to many, many hundreds of $$ year AND you still get to pay to register it annually.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Recently found out about the Virginia personal property tax. Man that is brutal. Over 4% EVERY YEAR you own something. Sure a vehicle loses value as time goes by but still hundreds to many, many hundreds of $$ year AND you still get to pay to register it annually.


Up here, if your vehicle is more than 10 years old you can buy a forever tag... and you are DONE


----------



## Mini Horses

In VA we can get forever tags on trailers, i.e horse, hauling. Etc.  But there's still that annual personal property tax!!  I have a big Fruehauf, not tagged, never moves....PPtaxed!  It's storage!!  Yeah, they're on ya.😬. We have sales taxes, too.  Even on groceries, although less than other commodities.

Vehicle reg is $33 annually, plus cost of tags, plus PPtax.  ☹️.  Annual inspection is $16.  Then required insurance, or $500 fee to "self insure".


----------



## Alaskan

Here no tax on raw foods/groceries 

But yes tax on prepared food like sandwiches,  restaurants


----------



## farmerjan

Personal property tax is regulated by the county.  The county just north of us is less than half of the county that my house is in.  But my vehicles are "garaged" in the other county at a friends barn....I have a mailing address in that county.... And in that county anything over 10 or 15 years old the tax is pennies.  It ages out... as the values go down.  
They are changing the Farm Use tags and next year all vehicles will have to have a DMV Farm Use tag... one way for them to keep track of all the trailers and all that so they get more taxes.... One time purchase but you cannot switch the farm use tag to another vehicle... going to be a real big "bit#h session" when it takes effect... most people don't even realize it has been passed.  I get that the original reason was to stop all the abuse of "farm use"....So many that do not have farms put it on their trucks and trailers to make trips to the dump etc... and kids will put it on trucks and then ride all over...and this has hurt the real farmers.... 
Because of the lawyer and all the legal stuff with my parents estate, I had to pay nearly $500 sales tax on the Explorer.... to get the new title....ONE MORE REASON to not like this vehicle.... GRRR


----------



## farmerjan

Had a decent day.  Weather was nice, sunny and warm with a light breeze... seems like we always have a breeze anymore.  44 up to 74... tonight not supposed to be quite as cold and tomorrow sunny and warmer.  
Did 2 loads of clothes and got them hung.  Got another load in the wash that will go out in the morning.  They will dry easy by afternoon before I have to go to work... but Thursday is only supposed to be clouding up so could probably bring them in mid day if I get short on time tomorrow.  

Took the outback down to the garage and DS picked me up on his way home from work.  Then he was loading some equipment to take to the consignment sale this Sat and needed me to help him get the old baler on the trailer.  I rode down with him to get it unloaded and all... there is alot of stuff there.  It is a once a month sale.  They get huge crowds too and some things bring STUPID prices... Hope our stuff does good.  He will go to it so he can bid it back in if it does not bring what he wants.  He knows what it is worth for scrap metal price so if it does not bring enough he will bid it back and take some parts off and scrap it for metal.  Often there are people looking for parts and an old one is worth more to them for the parts than it will bring for metal scrap prices.  We do not have any balers like this one anymore so no point in keeping it for parts.  Also an older side delivery rake that is a different model than what we have and use, so better to sell it.  It is getting to hay making time and this is the time people start looking for things to use....
There are a few things I saw that I might be interested in... I am going to go down on Thursday and look and then make a list of things that I want DS to watch.... 

Couldn't get the mower to start and thought it was the battery.  Had it on charge all night and NOTHING, not even a click.  I checked the terminals, made sure the levers were all disengaged and all that... so finally texted DS and asked if he had a meter to check the battery.  It is fine... he started to look at other things, connections and all... and found that when you depress the pedal to start it, the rod that pushed down was sliding by the little metal plate that makes the connection... anyway, he took and bent the little plate back a little bit and it started right up... YAY
So, don't need a battery... maybe tomorrow I will be able to get the  lawn mowed.  
Got the meters and hoses in the car to take to the farm after I go to the dentist for my 8 a.m. appt... I will come home and get changed back into chore clothes... and then go set up... then come home and hang the clothes on the line. 
 Then, maybe mow????

Got a list of things that need to get done.  Going to try to work the calves at the nurse cow pasture on Thursday or Friday.... if I can get them in.  Try to get in the couple that I want to take to the sale on Sat too.... And get the bull out of there.... while we have the trailer there to get the couple out of there if I get them in....  

Need to get the sample bottles in the racks so I can take the samples tomorrow eve and be done with it... 

Guess that's all for today.....


----------



## Baymule

One of my sons friends has cows. If he takes a trailer, they run to the back and won’t even come back for feed. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Vehicle reg is $33 annually, plus cost of tags


You have to get new plates every year??? I'm on my second set of the plates that I got in '86. Move the registration to each "next" vehicle. They should use better paint, every time I cross the border the agent asks what my plate "number" is. They never ask DD1 even though she's her car in front of me. I guess they can't read mine with their cameras?? I suppose I'll have to buy new plates in the not distant future.

Actually I'll have to ask DW if she was asked since she took the Prime to help DD1 move out of the apartment. Maybe I'm just suspicious looking. The Leaf clearly can't make it that far with the current dearth of quick charging stations between here and Sackville. And while she could have taken her '06 Prius I kinda figured it would be a better bet to take a car with 25,000 miles on it rather than the one with 250,000. Plus, no need to buy gas in Canada. If you think it is high here you really don't want to pay what they do. 



Mini Horses said:


> We have sales taxes, too. Even on groceries, although less than other commodities.


No tax on not "prepared" groceries as Alaskan said. But I get a bit peeved about that. You have to pay a "rooms and meals" tax on a cooked chicken but you can buy all the junk food or frozen high sodium "dinners" you like with no tax. Nice way to entice people to eat more healthy food. No tax on clothing and shoes either.



farmerjan said:


> Because of the lawyer and all the legal stuff with my parents estate, I had to pay nearly $500 sales tax on the Explorer.... to get the new title


Because you bought it rather than inheriting it I suppose.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> You have to get new plates every year??


Oh no...just decals.  We pay 33 to state on pptx ea yr, then fees for decals/ tags are apprx 24 a yr, depends on weight.  You can buy the decals for up to 3 yr at a time. For triple $$. 🤣 Yep.  If you don't pay pptx, they can notify DMV and you can't buy decals.   We can transfer tags as in old car to new one.

We pay 12% on restraurant/prepared foods, 2.5% on groc, and 6% gen mdse....nonfood, alcohol, clothes, auto parts, Etc.


----------



## Alaskan

No extra tax on the booze?  We whack a huge tax on the booze, and cigarettes


----------



## farmerjan

There is a sales tax on alcohol and cigarettes but it has been so long since I bought alcohol (last time was the amaretto and I didn't pay attention) and have never bought cigarettes or tobacco so couldn't tell if there is extra tax on that. 

Yeah, I had to buy the explorer from the estate... and not only paid a sales tax but am making payments on the loan I took out for it, for now.  Some other issues that I haven't talked about with it right now too. 

Seems the explorer does not have 78,000 on it.  I don't know if my brother actually read it for the lawyer... or if he didn't have his glasses on when he read it...or if he just said 78,000..... but.... it has 48,000+.... like 48,500 or so.  I had signed the papers and all and got the tags.  Then when they inspected it here,  I saw that the inspection said 48,000 something... so I looked at it.  Yep, 48,000+..... so I talked to the mechanic I use and he said he cannot fix it because it is on the new title....and who would want to turn it "up" rather than the way they used to turn the odometer's "back"... when people did that sort of cheating on mileage.  .  So, I took it this morning when I went to the dentist appt and went by the Ford place because I also found out on the way home that there is a govenor on it... 80 mph.  Now, I don't normally drive that fast... BUT on the highway with everyone going around you and all, staying at 70-75 is fine... until you get a slower vehicle in front of you and you want to go around them.  And you have a tractor trailer breathing down your a$$ and you just want to get around the slower vehicle and get over... and it won't go over 80 and it like just stops accelerating at 80.  It was not a good feeling.  It is actually SCARY to know you can't go faster to get around a vehicle and you can't get back over into the right lane because you are alongside several  vehicles....or to be able to stomp on the gas if an emergency of some sort happened and you had to get out of the way of a vehicle behind you.... I thought something was going "bad" or something... called DS who was a couple tenths of a mile ahead and told him... and he said that maybe something was wrong... but he called my brother and found out that my father had a govenor put on it... it is in the key thing.... so my mother couldn't go too fast when she was on the highway;  because of her alzheimer's starting to show???? Who knows.... totally ridiculous... I mean at 80 mph if she had a problem she could be killed anyway... So, my mechanic said that is programmed in by ford and I would have to go to them....  

So, the reason to take the explorer today since I was right in town at the dentist and a mile or so from the ford dealer here.   I talked to them and they said if there were 2 keys to try the other key and it might only be restricted on the one key... an unrestricted key is the "administrator key".... and that they could reprogram the key for about $150... and I asked what it would be worth since I wasn't sure I was going to keep it... he said to go talk to the guys at the used car part of the dealership.  Got to talking to a nice young guy that is from down this way... we know some of the same people and he knows my DS (don't know if that is good or bad)... but he ran the vin and said I would not believe what it was worth... with the 48,000 miles on it.  Not quite twice what I paid for it....

Like really... trade in would be about 4-5,000 more and private sale would be in the 17-20,000 range.  He said if I was not in love with it or if I didn't have sentimental attachment to it, that this is the time to sell it because used vehicles are crazy...... Then he told me that a friend of his just went through a similar deal with a vehicle, bought from an estate, father died, mileage recorded wrong... and some of the things that I would need,  to go about fixing the title... and I mentioned the govenor on the key thing and he said that if only one key is restricted... something to do with the "my key setting".... that it sould be fixed in a few minutes and did not cost anything... for me to try the other key and if it didn't have any restrictions on it, to come by and it would take about 5 minutes to reprogram it.  But if there was not an unrestricted "administrator key" and the restricted key, I would have to have it done there at the service dept.   I asked why would someone do something like that and he said it is common, in say families with a new teenage driver, they can be restricted to not driving fast or over the speed limit and such... SOOO;  I have the other key, I will take it out and drive it one day on the interstate here, and see if it is restricted on the 2nd key... if not I will go and get it changed.  If so, then I will have to take it to be reprogrammed since one key is not the "administrator key".... 
And I am going to see about going through the steps to get the title mileage fixed so it is right ... then seriously think about selling it.  The used car rep also said not to worry about fixing the spots on the front of the hood... ford is known for them.  It wouldn't be worth the money if I am not going to keep it. 
All in all a very informative day. 
Then get home, finished the one load of laundry and put another one in to hang in a bit... made a pbj sandwich.  Get a call that there are 4 head of cattle out and they couldn't get ahold of Michael... go up there with a bucket and feed... and it is the 4 from the "blind calf lot"... how in the he// they got down the long driveway and down the road  2 tenths..on a busy road that they "fly down.... and of course when you are by yourself..... NOT a good thing.  Called DS several times, called his GF and even tried her sister... I needed help... couldn't keep the cows in the front field to try to get these guys in through the gate... one is about totally blind and 2 of the others are 90%... one sees and we keep her with them to have someone to "lead them" .....finally DS called me back and I told him and he came up with one of the guys from VDOT, since they were waiting on the asphalt truck to get back with another load for the patching job... These guys don't know my voice since I never feed them... DS and GF always take care of them.... and after we got them started in the right direction, they followed DS down the road and the driveway and he put them back in their little field and closed the gate to the second small lot he was letting them eat.  He said he will check and try to find where they got out... Really strange they got out and down the road like that.  Had to take them some time to just meander down there... They were grazing along the shoulders, but the one would go out in the road because she can't see anything...blind from a baby... they will be beef since they can eat and grow... 

What a day. In between the ford place and coming home I also went and set up the meters at the farm.  And I am going to head up there in just a little bit to test.... That's enough.... Allergies are driving me nuts... got to go hang the rest of the clothes... oh and get the tea in that is out in the sun.....


----------



## Baymule

You got to go test? You already had a full day!


----------



## Ridgetop

Excited about the amount the Explorer is worth!    About time for something to go right!  Don't tell the nieces though!  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Wed night.  Done testing... home... in for the night.  When I was going down the road to go test, I saw my nurse cow, good ole 801, up in the field with a little calf right there with her.  I knew she was due but didn't think it was until June... So, I went to work and asked them if they had any baby calves as my nurse cow just calved... They said too bad I didn't ask 2 days ago and I said, my cow hadn't calved 2 days ago... So I got to thinking of who I could call and realized that both the farms I have gotten calves from send them to the stockyard sale on Wednesdays.... so I would be out of luck... So, we start milking/testing and who comes in but the farmer that I get my milk from... he has come to pick up a couple of calves.... I said WHAT???? he said yeah, and I said SHOOT... I should have known... he gets calves off this farm I was testing at to use the milk he gets from his 3-5 that he still milks, and where I get my milk to drink.... so he said why, and I said because I had just asked about calves because my nurse cow just calved... and he said that he didn't "need them" if I wanted to take them instead,.... I said no, that's not fair, and he said, no really, if you need them then take them and I will get the next ones... so... bless his heart... I will bring them home tomorrow morning after milking.... and then get my nurse cow and her calf in the little barn at the nurse cow field... and get them started on her and keep her calf and these 2 in together and she 
will let them nurse when I bring her in for feed... One good thing after the loose calves and all that today.  

I did get the laundry hung and then brought it in after I got home this evening.  It was all good and dry and smells sooooo good.  Will get it folded one of these days....at least it is in and clean and dry.

Allergies have been miserable today.... 
Hopefully the rain will take some of the pollen out of the air....

I am going in to take a shower and get some sleep.  Have to be up and back at the barn by 5:30 a.m..... not a real early farm thank goodness.  
Have not gotten the lawn mowed yet.... 
Start all over tomorrow.....


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, also DS said the cull cows sold good... prices off a little but still decent.  6 more gone... and that cow calf pairs are totally through the roof... a neighbor bought 22 pairs and averaged 2,000 a pair... DS said we should have bought all the ones at the sale a couple weeks ago... said these were nice enough cows but not as good as the ones we bought.... My 4 cull cows brought about $700 each, and his did about the same he said.  He was driving so I told him not to look at the checks... he said he was pleased with the prices so I said good... 

So tomorrow I am going to try to get the calves in that need to be worked and the couple I want to sell,  at the nurse cow pasture after I get 801 and her calf in the other pen/side of the barn.  Maybe between tomorrow and Friday, I can get them in and what needs to go to the sale,  moved to doug's so they can go to the sale.  DS is going to get the rest of the calves in at doug's and look over what heifers we are keeping, what is going to WVa and what is going to the sale on Saturday... I need to run up to the place where the equipment auction is going to be and see what all is there so I can tell him what I am interested in... There were 2 polyfiber/plastic whatever... calf hutches... If they go for a reasonable price I want them for here...need some shelter for the twins when I get them.... hopefully Saturday..... and want to look over a few other things.  New calf hutches sell for 350 or so... If I can get these for around 200 that would be good... but prices could be nuts... and maybe they will be cheaper.... won't know until then...


----------



## Mike CHS

I used to wonder about whether you would get the laundry done at some point but it looks like that might be replaced with the mowing getting done.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mowing will be done. With some mooing🤣. 



Alaskan said:


> No extra tax on the booze?  We whack a huge tax on the booze, and cigarettes


In VA all the ABC stores are state owned!!  Nothing beyond beer & wine can be sold beyond those stores.  It's been proposed many times but, state won't give up that cash cow. 🤨  Cigs, yep state and locally taxed heavy.  I've never smoked but do audit prices for work jobs...appalling.  . It should make you quit if a smoker!  Up north they are several dollars a pack more, I'm told.  🙄


----------



## farmerjan

Noon Thursday.  Been a busy morning.  Got up and tested again.  Went and did the computer work and the farmer's son came back after they had blown a tire on the big dump truck, so had help to load the 2 calves.  Ran them to the barn... of course one got away from me at the barn so ran around but finally came back close so I was able to catch it and shove it through the gate.  Then I went across the pasture to where the new calf on 801 was laying and got the back of the forester open and managed to get the calf up , started walking it to the car and it decided that she didn't want to go.  Jumped and bucked and I lost balance and down on the ground  and away goes the calf.  OUCH.... 801 had come down to the car and wanted to know what I was doing... I mollified her with some grain... got the behind the calf and managed to get it in the back and shut the hatch.  It was NOT HAPPY.... but I took it up to the barn and in the little lot/pen.  Finally 801 came when I kept calling her and I put her in the pen with the calves and some grain in the bunk.  She was pushing the new calves away but not mean kicking.  Finally they went and laid down.
  I went to the house and got another bucket of grain for the calves as several were in the other side that had come in through the creep gate.  So I wanted to feed them a little to reinforce that there was "good stuff " for them in the barn.  I then turned 801 out loose as she had finished the small pile of grain I had given her.  Left the calf locked in the pen with the 2 new ones.  They had already eaten this morning so not a big deal for them to nurse.  I will go up and put her in late this afternoon and then see about getting the calves on her with hers.... She was being a little grumpy this morning, but I haven't been working with her for the past several months... she will get back with it,  I'm sure.... she likes her grain.....

Went from there down to farm bureau and got a couple bags of grain so that I can tempt the bigger calves back in the pen, and give her something to eat later when I put her in with "her" calves.  I will have to get the grain I normally give her when she is milking when I go to town tomorrow. 

I have to go back and get the meters and hoses at the farm.  I will do that when I take the samples up to drop off and go look at the stuff at the auction....

Called Miss Utility to make sure there are no wires and stuff when we do the garden... and going to have them check out the other side where I plan to put the rest of the fruit trees... HOPEFULLY this fall....Figure to kill 2 birds with one stone and find it all out in one trip.  I am pretty confident there are no wires or lines of any type, but better safe than sorry.  I know where the elec company came in with the internet lines and everything else stops at the pole in the back yard... They will be here in 2-3 days... will be done before Tuesday morning she said. 

Just ate a little lunch and going to pack the samples and head up to the auction field to look at stuff and get the meters...

It is partly sunny, more clouds supposed to work in and showers for the next 2-3 days.  Temps are decent, 44 earlier,  70 now... watered the plants and moved the spider plants out from under the table where I put them to protect them from the direct sun when it was nice the last couple of days.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bruce said:


> Finally got the stupid pool cleaned up and ready for whenever DW might want to use it.





farmerjan said:


> Ran them to the barn... of course one got away from me at the barn so ran around but finally came back close so I was able to catch it and shove it through the gate. Then I went across the pasture to where the new calf on 801 was laying and got the back of the forester open and managed to get the calf up , started walking it to the car and it decided that she didn't want to go. Jumped and bucked and I lost balance and down on the ground and away goes the calf.



  That is a Ridgetop way of doing things!  Are you sure we are not related?


----------



## Baymule

Hope you didn’t hurt your knees. You have so much opportunity for getting knocked down.


----------



## farmerjan

Nope, I don't think I can really hurt them except for the landing on the ground and them not liking to be "knelt on"... but maybe this is good so that I do "get down on them" more... by accident but still, don't have time to think about them hurting... too fast to even worry about it.  
I need to do more of this "overextending" myself to get me to move and flex more... I have been taking it easy and think it is past time I do more... and make myself even ache a bit more... no pain no gain type of thing without doing stupid somethings.... 

It is now after 7 p.m.  I am home and in.  
Went up to the auction site and looked at some stuff... Definitely want DS to watch the calf hutches... There is also a brand new 13 cu ft frigidaire freezer there... DS needs a place to keep a half or so if people do not take one or back out or something.  I am still planning on replacing the older one in the house with a new bigger one...and for him to take it to the barn to have for reserve.... but right now it is full and there is too much stuff piled up in the hallway and all.... compliments of parents house that has just added to all the other stuff still in boxes ....to try to get a new one in the house.  I want to try to get some stuff out of it so there is less to put into freezer chests to empty it and then take it out and put in the new bigger one.  Lowe's didn't have the one I wanted, it has been on back order here... I want one the same as I got last year.  I like it and it runs quiet.  Anyway, it might be a good buy for him at the auction... 
He is going to think I am nuts but there are several big,  probably heavy as he//, solid pallets that I would like to use for a future pig house... yes, I want a couple of pigs again.... and a few that are not as long that would be great to make a compost spot out at the garden.  Lots of possibilities to use them... even a couple to make a short (heightwise) set of walls for a shelter... for calves.... You never know.... He will be there so maybe I can get him to consider it if they are not expensive.  
I dropped off the samples on the way and then came back and got the meters and hoses out of the parlor at the dairy to bring home.  DS called and wanted to know if I was going to be busy, he decided to go to WVa with the last 11 calves... it is not too wet out there, and we are supposed to get more rain and it is supposed to start out there late Friday night or Saturday... That means waiting again.. so he said he wanted to make the trip this afternoon.  He wanted me to come to the barn to help him run the last group in the barn, sort them, and give the long range wormer shots in the chute.  So, I said yeah, I could help.  So I went right to the barn, and we sorted and he picked and chose and we ran them through the chute.  So, he loaded them and said I was welcome to go and I said okay... but as we went by the nurse cow pasture I said, oh sh!t, I can't go... I have to work with the cow and the new calves... I could have done it when we got back but it would be 10-11 p.m..... there's no electricity there... and I said no way could I do them in the dark for the first time... Luckily, he just stopped at my house and dropped me off.  I could take the truck up to the pasture and I can get the other vehicle tomorrow.  That was lucky that I thought of the calves... I haven't had to worry about babies and nurse cows for a long time.  
I went up to the pasture a bit ago, and it is a good thing.  First time for the 2 new calves, and they were not being "gentle" so 801 was not liking getting butted so hard .  Plus, she had some dirt/crap on one teat, I thought at first it was cut, but it peeled off so that was good.  It was a little bit hilarious... I talked to DS and said it was like 3 blind clowns trying to juggle balls in the air... and 801 was not being as cooperative as she normally is... I am not overly worried though, she will calm down after a few days of a new routine... plus I think her calf must have not been new yesterday, but maybe 2 days old... so she got things the way she wanted a little bit and now I have to convince her that she needs to be my favorite nurse cow again... and do it my way.  She is not nasty but wanted to keep taking her head and shoving the new calves off her when her calf was next to her... but not bad as long as she had her head in the grain... so it will get better in a few days.  Better that the new calves don't get  overly full for a couple days while they transition to her milk... And once their manure smells like her milk and not like something strange, she will get better.  PLUS, once they figure out where to go and not be trying to suck her legs and stuff, she will be fine.  
She has a nice udder and will feed these 3 real well...  I really appreciate Lee letting me have them.  They are nice calves.  

Guess what didn't get done yet??? The mowing...  
Guess it will still be there when I get to it...


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Oh no...just decals. We pay 33 to state on pptx ea yr, then fees for decals/ tags are apprx 24 a yr


Ah, yes, we too pay registration annually. Can get 2 years for less than twice a one year. But we only get one decal now for the back plate. Used to get one for each and we are REQUIRED to have a front plate. I guess the state makes more money if they get to charge the same but print only 1 sticker.



Alaskan said:


> No extra tax on the booze?  We whack a huge tax on the booze, and cigarettes


Sin taxes!!



farmerjan said:


> I have the other key, I will take it out and drive it one day on the interstate here, and see if it is restricted on the 2nd key


Officer: Ma'am, I pulled you over for doing 95 on 95. The posted limit is 65.
Jan: But officer, I'm just checking to see if this key has a governor on it!
Officer: Here's your speeding ticket



Ridgetop said:


> Excited about the amount the Explorer is worth!    About time for something to go right!  Don't tell the nieces though!  LOL


I am surprised no one ran it through KBB online before setting a price. 48K vs 78K wouldn't make that much difference.

Consider it a small payment for all the cr@p the niece put you through.



Mini Horses said:


> In VA all the ABC stores are state owned!! Nothing beyond beer & wine can be sold beyond those stores.


Same here though they mentioned on the radio yesterday that "someone" is talking about allowing privately owned liquor stores.



farmerjan said:


> Guess what didn't get done yet??? The mowing


It is "No Mow May"! We are supposed to let the weeds grow so the insects have something to eat after their long winter


----------



## farmerjan

Cull cows did pretty good.  The one that was at the neighbors for 3 years and who never called us when they got them in to pull the calves, as they promised... and then said she wasn't still there and then DS saw her and walked her back through the bad fence,  with the other 2 that got over there this summer... she weighed over 1400 lbs... fat witch.... and brought $.77 /lb... she brought over $1100... at least we got her back to get that salvage value.... my 4 brought near $2900 before sale charges...that will go a long way towards paying for the electric netting and all....  DS's 2 brought a little over 1500... one of mine was older and she was smaller, less than 900 lbs...brought less, but better to be gone.  I am satisfied.

So, I guess we are going to get the ones he wants to send to the stockyard sale on Saturday, all into the one lot tomorrow so I can get them loaded by myself on Sat while he is at the equipment auction...I am hoping to get the one cow and calf out of the nurse cow field to go also... but I don't know if we will be able to get in there if it gets too wet, if we get much rain....I will deal with it tomorrow... If I can't get them in tomorrow, I will another day.... 

Hay is starting to top out and put up seed heads... short... already heading out...    .  Need to start cutting as soon as the weather cooperates... Hope that we will get some better 2nd cutting, this first is off in volume, not looking very promising.  
DS is going to haul home another load of hay tomorrow... need to get the cows out to pastures on the grass... 
There's always more to do this time of year than we have daylight hours to do. 
The corn got planted yesterday... perfect with the rain coming as long as it doesn't pour down buckets. 
Weather is supposed to stay warmer, so that will be perfect for germination.  Hope that the garden gets plowed and then have to get it rototilled out smooth......get it all planted and mulched...

Wheat is looking good.  Hope that it will make some good yield, which will make a good little extra income.... then plant back in soybeans which can be used either as a crop to combine for the seed... OR if it gets too dry or doesn't make good seed, we can make it into hay.  Double cropping that field...and soybeans are a nitrogen fixing legume,  so it will boost the nitrogen in the soil.  

We are getting a very light misty sprinkle out there.  Good if it lasts...


----------



## farmerjan

Explorer was run through 2 different used car .... KBB and JB something ?... and the difference in 48 and 78,000 is quite a bit., better than 4,000....  I asked the guy at the used car part of the Ford dealership.  And the low end is 11,000.... average condition, at 78,000 miles.....  I think that they were priced low so that the family members could buy them if wanted... yeah, maybe, just desserts for the niece being so ridiculous.... but the thing is this vehicle is almost showroom condition... inside... Let's face it, how much could they do to "wear and tear" it... at 75 yrs old,  buying it...and not driving it hardly at all because the town isn't that far... and then in less than 5 years, my mom wasn't capable of doing any driving with the Alzheimers...
It's like one of those "barn finds" where someone bought a vehicle and went to war and 20 years later the family decides to sell it because it is just sitting there...
I drove it today, and still don't have that "thrill" with driving a nearly new vehicle...  OH WELL.....

@Bruce ......HA HA on the speeding scenario... all I am going to do is see if it will stop accelerating at 80... there is no mistaking it, you can feel the accelerating just quits....  so if it hits a couple over 80... then I know that one key is the administrator key.... won't be hard to do it on the interstate here with the traffic that cruises at 75-80 now... and yep, speed limit is 70..
Speaking of that, and there is talk around that we might be going back to even/odd gas rationing... or limits on # of gallons allowed...sure couldn't limit it to $10 since that won't buy enough to get back home from the gas station.... also,  heard a rumor they are talking imposing the 55 mph limit again to cut back on gas usage...


----------



## Mike CHS

I got one of those barn finds in 1993.  I got a 1982 Lincoln that had 4,000 miles on it for $3000.  I had to replace a lot of hoses and belts because of it sitting in a hot barn for 10 years but I drove that car for 10 years.  I loved that car but the AC went out and it was going to cost more than the value of the car to get it replaced.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mike, just think what a cream puff car like that would be worth today... and I will bet it got better gas mileage than alot of these electronic nightmares they call cars too... I had an eagle Talon... considered a sports car.  Got it from a friend whose daughter parked it and left it at the father's house and just finally said get rid of it...paid like $300 for it because scrap wasn't worth much at the time, and there was just some stuff like hoses and minor things to replace....  It ran like a scared rabbit... not all the electronic garbage on it... and it got an AVERAGE 34 mpg.....low to the ground and finally started needing some work and my knees were starting to get sore getting in and out of it..... so I sold it...


----------



## farmerjan

Friday.  59 up to 75... Clouds, a few peeks of sun and lots of light sprinkly showers inbetween... Poured down rain about 10-12 miles north but we have just had real light gentle stuff.  Comfortable temps too and NO WIND for a NICE change...

Got the 2 new calves and 801's own calf on her this morning and they did pretty good.  They won't get too much to eat for a few days and as she comes into her milk with the grain feeding it will work out real good.  She knows the routine and was waiting at the gate.  And when she was done, she came out and then went right back out again.  As soon as the new calves get it figured out how to go on the teats a little better, it will be great.  I had to turn them around a couple times when the would go towards her front legs and stuff.  
Then the cow I want to sell came up and I got her to come in that gate too and she went right in and started eating in the bunk.  Her heifer calf had gone in the other side through the creep gate, so I left both in today.  That was pure luck that there weren't a bunch of cows around when she came up there.  
I am waiting on DS to call me back so he can come up and get her and the calf to take to the barn.  He was getting the calves in at the barn and said they were meandering their way up so would call me when he had them in.  I will go and see which ones he wants to keep... 
Went to the DMV and talked to them about the Explorer and was told what I needed to do.  So I made copies of all the inspection papers from NH,  that were in the Explorer, and the new one I had done plus copies of all the paper work I thought they might need.  Then took it to the P.O. and sent it certified... along with a hand written letter explaining the basics of the situation... and had to have it notarized.  HOPEFULLY it will satisfy them and they will redo the title with the correct mileage.  
Then I went to the ford place because I had taken the explorer up on the interstate and was fortunate to be in a group of "fast cars" and had the other key and WAA LAH.... no govenor on the 2nd key... and the guy at the used car dept took both keys and said he'd be back in a few minutes and then came back and said it should be good to go..... and so I tried that key on the way home and IT WORKED !!!!! So that is done.  
Now if they will accept the letter and copies of the inspections and fix the title.... 
DS said for that kind of money to SELL IT if I am not in love with it....
That's the plan now.  But I want the title odometer reading to be right.   And who knows when that will be.  

I am heading up to the nurse cow pasture to put her in with the calves and to wait for DS to call and come get the cow and calf... she was open the last preg check and has very little milk and not going to raise another calf on her... one less in the pasture and the calf is a little nutty so glad it is going too. 

I have tried to post this twice and it is not working.  I tried another web site and that is working fine so must be something with BYH.  So I will continue with this.  
DS called me and I met him at the nurse cow pasture and we got the cow and calf loaded.  Followed him to the barn and we looked over the calves he had in,  to maybe sell. We are pretty much in agreement with all of them.  Several small kinda not so great calves off a couple of cows that didn't milk much... a couple of steers he did not take to Wva because they are nuts or won't come in the barn and he did not want hard to catch ones out there....  a couple of oddball didn't match anything else calves... There will be 14 total going counting the cow and calf.  They will be sold separately probably...she was a too young heifer that turned out to be bred and had a tiny calf.  She did raise it and the calf finally looks pretty decent, but she was open 2 months ago at the preg check and I am not breeding her back... she is small and won't bring alot but she is eating grass and we don't need her.  There are about 6 of them that are mine... a couple of just not very good calves... his steers that are nutty are pretty nice and ought to do decent ... There are 4 heifers he is not going to keep for breeding and wants to take them to that other guy... I would have just put them in this group and sold them, instead of making a special trip for 4.... then he said we have all the late fall calves that need to come off the cows and they will need preg checking so he might just hold these 4 over for a little bit longer... There are about 8 real nice heifers that are being kept  for replacements... but they won't be ready for breeding until next summer...they are just barely yearlings.  Since I don't like heifers calving for the first time in the fall as it is too hard for them to make milk for a new baby, get condition back on going into winter, get bred back and continue to grow on just hay in the winter, I prefer to calve first calf heifers in the spring when they can be out on grass and get much better growth... they aren't trying to stay warm on top of everything else...

So, here's to hoping that tomorrow is a good day. 
We have had some good rain, more to the north, but ours has been soft and soaking in.  More rain tomorrow they say.  

After we got done with them at the barn, got them sorted so I don't have to go out in the field to get them in with the idiots not wanting to come in... we left and I went back up to do the cow and the calves.  She came right in, and was pretty good.  Had to get one calf around on the back so he didn't keep butting her so much, and she ate her grain and did fine.  They are figuring it out real fast.  Another couple of days and she will be as good as gold with "her babies"... They will settle down and not butt her so much and know exactly where to go and not be annoying by trying to suck behind her front legs and all that.  Bless her heart, she really is a peach.  

Now I am home, trying to figure out something for supper... and then I am going to just quit early.  

My electric netting came today... box was on the porch when I got back a little bit ago... Can't get my twins tomorrow, they aren't going to be home... so will have to make another trip... oh well, could be worse.  I will get it all set up and then be ready... that's the way we are supposed to do things right... have a place for things BEFORE we bring them home???!!!!.  

Been a pretty decent day overall...


----------



## Mini Horses

What are these young heifers cross?   Assume weaned?  The ones you're bringing home soon.   Glad the nurse cow and those babes are doing well.   It's golden to have a nurse cow -- even if DS doesn't always see it.

My bottle babe goat made sure he was getting his share from the doe he adopted as "mom", much to her dismay. 🤭. But she's feeding all three nicely, judging from their growth.  I give her separate feedings in appreciation!   I'm planning to milk her but, she's not aware.  There will be some resistance but, with feed bucket she'll adapt!  Need to start milking several -- just getting routine going is kinda tough.  She gets a collar tomorrow and will learn to be tied to get feed.  

Great deal on the explorer keys!!  You lucked out there. 👍. I think we deserve a lucky day once in a while.   maybe even closer together would help.


----------



## murphysranch

I really like your thread. Soooo interesting and I'm learning so much. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> just think what a cream puff car like that would be worth today... and I will bet it got better gas mileage than alot of these electronic nightmares they call cars too..


I'll take that bet  People weren't all that concerned with MPG in '82 and Lincolns weren't small cars like the Talon


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> I'll take that bet  People weren't all that concerned with MPG in '82 and Lincolns weren't small cars like the Talon



I got 20 mpg in that Lincoln which is great considering how big that car was and is better than my Tacoma.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, to try to answer a few.... @Mini Horses , the twins are out of my hol/jer and the sire is a red holstein I think... so will be all dairy... Yes they are weaned... and yes I want to get them here asap just so that they are not on his feed bill... they are in with about 10 other of his heifers... but also because I have the grass too... 

Thank you @murphysranch ... I do tend to ramble... I appreciate that you feel it is worthwhile to read... mostly just alot of years of learning the hard way.....

Considering that the latest "report" on the Explorer... you know you hit this button and that button and it tells you your current mpg.... was 16.9........YEP, @Mike CHS  even your Lincoln was better.  MY 1979 ford supercab truck got about 20 mpg.... it was only 2wd.... and it didn't have all the electronic stuff, or all the anti-pollution stuff... 

It rained last night and off and on all day today... showers, stop, downpours, stop... that sort of thing.  Will look at the rain gauge in the morning because there is a chance of showers again Sunday aft/eve...

I am too tired to go into all the "take the cattle" to the sale so will try to work on that tomorrow... some did good, some okay... sold all but 1 steer and DS said I should have sold him since he is being a real nut case... charging you in the barn... he is going to put him back out with some quiet heifers... maybe since he will be away from the other nut case he will get better.  But it was about $.30 / lb less than what I thought he was worth as far as quality of calf....and I see him going to a sale when we pull these other fall calves off and make up some groups to go, probably in August... he will be bigger so won't match anything... but can go on a truck then and will have some weight gain and if he brings what I bought him back for, then the weight gain will be a plus.  
Eyes are saying.... SLEEP REQUIRED.


----------



## farmerjan

Taking a 10 min break... been mowing the lawn.  Had to make a "pit stop" and get a drink and move the truck and car so I can finish a little bit around them.  Then heading to get milk and drop off reports for that farmer... I have one that wants to test tomorrow, so I will get the meters and hoses loaded tonight or in the morning.  200 cows.... 
I will go to do the nurse cow on my way home from getting milk after I finish the mowing and put the mower in the carport.  They were calling on some showers/storms this afternoon... but it looks like they stayed north and then sprung up again east of the Blue Ridge Mtns... so we did not get anything but some dark threatening clouds that quickly passed over... 
Got on here and made a few posts, and now am going to head back out the door.  Be back later...
Hoping that "Miss Utility" comes tomorrow and gets it checked out so I can get garden plowed.... It is all mowed off.  I am hoping they come in the morning so I can talk to them about the future fruit tree area on the other side of the house.  They haven't been here as they said there would be an e-mail as soon as they checked it out... and no marks anywhere here either even in the back by where the elec co. put the high speed internet cable underground from the pole to the house.

We did get just a smidgen less than 1.1 inches in the rain gauge from the last 2 days... got several quick showers yesterday that got you soaked and then passed.  Perfect rain actually. 
Going to go across the road and see if the corn is coming up yet...


----------



## farmerjan

Well, those pop up showers happened... I had just finished the mowing and put the mower in the carport.  Got the bucket for the milk (I take one and leave it and pick up full one... works great)... and the reports on the car seat.  It was later than I thought so went to do the cow first... WOW... that was luck.  The heifer (her own calf) had gotten the gate pushed far enough to get out into the other side of the barn and one of the bull calves followed... LUCKILY, she did not figure out to go out the creep gate to get to her mother.. or I would never have gotten her back in with the cow... Brought 801 in the end she comes in, and then got the heifer back around the gate and then went and found the bull calf that was missing, and got him in with the cow.  Then I went and was checking the rest of the heifers with calves... and came up missing one calf... the only charolais out there so OBVIOUSLY missing.  Rode all around looking and thought Oh NO... then went back up by the barn and there are 3 calves including the char up by the flat bed trailer that has the water tank on it... PHEW.... by then 801 was done with her grain and I got her out the gate then the little twerp almost snuck out behind me before I got the gate shut...I switched the gate so she can't push it as now she will push it against the wall instead of away from it,  slipped the gate to the "inside " of the pen the calves are in.  Plus made sure the other 2 gates were tied on the top and bottom so they can't sneak though a spot... See this place is rented and if you hang the gates they become part of the property... and we have no intention of leaving any of them if we have to give it up... the son is a PITA and if anything happens to the parents he "wants his half" of this property... and he says "cows are just evil beasts".... What a JERK..... the sister would be glad for us to stay there forever... so don't know how that will ever work out... there is plenty of money there... father is a realtor and mother has inherited several places... this place was her father's place... And they are all dumber than rocks about cattle and like to make the ones there into "pets" and then get so upset if they get moved anywhere else... we naturally don't tell them when they get sold (culled).... they understand the "boy calves" have to be castrated and sold... but hate to think about the ones there becoming "dinner" for someone.... 
While in the barn we got a fast and soaking downpour....clouds came up out of practically nowhere...

So then I went to get the milk and take the reports...they had not gotten the rain there... the road was dry a mile from the nurse cow pasture... but then there were clouds building over there so hope they got some more.  They got about 7-8 tenths inch of rain to our 1+ inch.  Talking about how short their alfalfa is due to the warm weather early then getting hurt with the freezes.... and how little hay there will be around first cutting...

Oh, and I went to Deb's and helped a little clean out the freezer.... it had gone off when they lost power, a transformer went bad and I didn't know it because it was before I moved into this house... and it was just her house... and when she found it some had thawed but not all so she just plugged it back in after they came out to fix the transformer... So DS is needing a place to store the 1/2 beef that is going to NH when he goes to get the backhoe... and the truck if I go too,  and she said she could move a few things in the other freezer and it would be pretty much empty.  So anyway, I got there and she had done most of it and was just cleaning out the bottom water and all... and then wiped it down and plugged it back in and we came up and she was showing me her pictures from the vacation she took with her friends to Maui.... Then we both decided that maybe it would be dry enough to mow so she was going to do some of hers and I came home to do mine....

Done for the night, took a shower and am going in to go to bed shortly.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, about the cattle sale on Sat.... DS had to go to the equipment auction and we had sorted the ones to go Friday eve..  He was worried that one or 2 of the steers that had bad attitudes might hurt me trying to load... but I said I would see if I could get them in... if not he said he could come home from the auction if need be.  I got there at 9:30 after doing the cow, and they all went right up the alley and into the trailer... WOW, how often does that happen?  But then I couldn't get the truck started... he has been having to jump it to the solenoid .... only when the weather is warm...it starts in the cold weather... he has replaced everything he knows of... talked to another guy and they can't seem to figure it out... Well, it wouldn't start... and I can't reach up over into the engine even standing on something... so a guy that has been cutting some wood was there so he helped get it started... then I left.  
Got there and the truck is starting to have some little issues and it cuts off when it gets a little low on oil... seems that it has a leak now... so I had to add oil and then a couple of guys helped to get it restarted... all those little quirks....but got unloaded and all was good.  They did okay with grouping the calves... and then I ate some lunch and waited... They sell the goats and sheep and any pigs first... and there were hundreds of goats and sheep... one guy said he hadn't seen that many on a saturday  since before the Easter holidays... DS texts me to see how things are going, and what the small calves brought and I said they haven't even started selling cattle yet... 
Goats were in the 100-300 range per head...babies were 75 to 150 for most...  some big billy's brought 400+  one brought nearly 600 but one guy really wanted him.... Lambs and sheep were sold by the pound except for a few little lambs... they brought 30 - 60 a head for little tiny bottle lambs... the ones in the 40-100 lb sizes were sold by the lb and they were averaging over $3.00 a pound... some as much as 3.40.... 
And then there were a few pigs... a litter of about 8 or 9 yorkshire piglets... probably 20-30 lbs tops... were 140.00 a HEAD. Like about $6-7 per pound.... HOLY COW !!!!!There were 2 that were butcher size, 250-260 lbs... and the gilt brought over $.80 / lb... and the barrow about $.60/ lb... Then they got to the calves and ours did okay.  The one that went in the "graded pen"... meaning they are preferable in type and weight... brought 1.75/lb at about 540 lbs (?) and 4 others brought 1.60 lb... 2 and 2... the one set of 2 were rather tall and a little leggy and DS thought it would be good if they brought 1.40... the others he wanted 1.60... a couple of others were 157 and 147... not quite what he wanted but they needed to be gone.  My cow and calf I split and they both did okay.... they were herefords and this is not good country for herefords.. but they also weren't very heavy... the cow brought 57.70 which was more than I expected since she was small and the heifer brought 1.10 when black heifers are bringing 1.50... one other black heifer did pretty good, over 1.45 and another odd steer brought 1.65... and I bought home the one at 1.32 ... and he is one that is mean.. but that was just not enough for the quality... he can go out with the heifers for the time being... 
It was a decent return... steer calves are off a little and heifer calves were up a bit... 
Best thing is they are gone... 13 less to feed.  

Didn't get back to the barn after loading the one steer to come home, until nearly 9 p.m.  I was tired.... 

DS bought the 2 calf hutches... turns out they are the deluxe model with the 2 attached feed buckets and a special window to open to feed them throught, and the special made in bottle holder into the side... worth about 700 new... Paid about 300 but the are in VERY good shape.... DS also bought a small trailer because I had been saying I needed a trailer to put the water tank on... BUT I had specifically said it needed to be as high as a truck bed so that I could run the water into the water troughs... of course he forgot that part... it is 5x8  with some sides... but it is too low to the ground for the water tank....  .  I swear he doesn't half listen...
He did watch the pallets and although they were big and probably 12 ft long... solid... they brought OVER $100 each..... that was way more than I expected... I figured 40 or 50 each was plenty... so glad he did not buy them.  Never know, might be more available in the summer or fall.... He did sell all his stuff... said prices weren't great but they were okay and there is that much less stuff sitting around...and money in his pocket...baler brought more than he thought... more than scrap price, and rake a little less than he thought but didn't lose any money on it and others there brought less.... couple other things he said did okay.  
I think people are getting a little more conservative with their money with the economy getting tighter... 
There's always next month too.... might be a few more things to go if he has time to work on them. 
Scrap metal is up to $13 / hundred weight... he is going to get a load together... there is a pile at the barn he has been just tossing in one spot... 
He was going to work on fence today since they got rained out yesterday... got to get these cows out on grass... 
And there is hay ready to be made as soon as we see a window of no rain.... time to start...


----------



## farmerjan

BEAUTIFUL DAY today.  Clear air, cool 52 this morning but just gorgeous out.  Light breeze and sunny, warming up.  I looked for the marks from Miss Utility.... only see the ones that I already knew there was the underground wire from the pole to the house for the internet connection... going to call them just to make sure I haven't missed anything.  Then the garden gets plowed.... YAY!!!!!!  Will get it rototilled in a couple days then just plant the whole thing and mulch....

Did the nurse cow, and ate bacon and eggs for a late breakfast... Going in to pack the samples from yesterday's test and get them dropped off.  Going to plant some petunia's and plants,  that DS bought me for Easter... think I will put them in another of the planters that I bought since the knees still don't do good with a shovel... Also have some gladiolus bulbs to plant. 

It is so nice out... got to go out and enjoy it.  Supposed to get some showers Wed eve/Thurs... then RECORD heat expected... 90's.... totally nuts.  Will take the meters off the truck and put them in the storage box in the carport.  A farm wants to test on Sat so won't need them until then....guess I will go. 

DS talked to my brother... he came back to the piece of property he owns in VT to mow and all.  Went by parents house in NH....NO ONE has been there since the weekend we were there.  Other brother's trailer is still there with the stuff in it... nothing's been touched, he went in the house and said not one thing has been moved that he could tell.  Guess they all think that  it is going to get done in 2/  8 hour days...there are things I still would have liked to gotten, but I am not traveling 12 hours just to get more wool and other stuff.  The friends did go get the kitchen trestle table and chairs for me... that they said they would after we realized we didn't get it packed on the trailer... I may call them and see if they could get some of the wool and yarn out of the drawers so it doesn't go in the dumpster.....and I can get it when we meet and get the backhoe and the table and stuff.  They wanted to buy a 1/2 beef, and DS is going to pick it up today and store it in Deb's freezer for now... They don't know but we are going to GIVE IT to them... I told DS I would donate the half of my heifer if he paid for the processing... instead of him selling it... the other half is sold so he hopes to get enough out of it to pretty much "pay for " the processing... So in essence I am donating the heifer for DS to sell part and give them the rest.  They did so much for my parents over the years, they lived just down the road, but especially the guy was there every night to help get my mom into bed and things like that.  There is another lady, single retired,  that did alot and I want to see to it that she gets some of it.  I want to take a freezer full of chickens up to them also when we go....So we will take a bunch of freezer chests with food for them as a thank you for all that they did... and because they are just nice decent people.  I know the food will be "usable" and is better than money... they won't be able to refuse it either or it will thaw and go bad....

Okay, time to get the samples done and go outside...


----------



## Baymule

What a beautiful thing to do for them and I know it will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## Ridgetop

Amazing after all the hassle abut who got what that no one even started to take what they wanted from the house!


----------



## farmerjan

The niece that caused all the BS with the e-mail to the lawyer, got all that the other niece (preg in Fl) that she had on her EXTENSIVE list... and it is mostly all packed in the trailer still parked in the driveway there.... my sister and fiance' have not been there by the looks of it.... he was supposed to get some of his "guys" to come and get the saleable stuff ... and the other china cabinet that is still in there... as well as all sorts of knick knack collectible stuff... full kitchen cabinets full of stuff... 
I wish I had the time to go up and work on cleaning it out but was not allowed to do so until the probate stuff and of course, I am not a "favored beneficiary".... it is a crying shame.  Deb is going out to her parents place in Ks this summer to work on cleaning out her parents house but her brothers and all are in agreement and there is no time frame to get it cleaned out and sold... like my father stated in his will and left the lawyer as the executor... 
It sorta is a sad "serves you right" to my father, because of his way of putting it and all... and it just has created more family division.  The 4 of us had pretty much agreed after the funeral until we found out about the will... and we could have gotten things worked out and things divided up and given away and utilized... Now all the things my parents worked for, most of it will be "thrown out with the garbage"... all because he had to be so controlling and spiteful towards us kids.  
The waste of things is what gets to me so much..... 
And it is costing them all so much in lawyer costs now... so anything that parents (father) wanted to pass on to his grandchildren.... due to his attitude and control everything mentality..... is going to get eaten up by the lawyer fees... and my son is getting hurt by it too.  He is pretty P.O.ed by the other 3.... because he and my brother who is also a primary beneficiary, have tried to bend over backwards to make this work..... the costs should come out of those 3's share of the estate but it doesn't work that way.... 
Just sad....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a note for those of you that remember @greybeard posting on here back awhile... he and his wife have sold the farm and moved further west, closer to family and away from the wetter area he had lived in for 20 or more years.  They are going to move into a suburban house and "live out their lives" there... He said he is not able to do as much as he wants to, and they were so tired of the constant wet and flooding near the national forest land where they were.  He has had back and hip problems and has been diagnosed with congestive heart failure...diabetic also.  So he said it is not fair to burden with his wife with farming, fences and all that.  He says he needs to find a place to go fishing...he is not in any dire straits at this point, but said it is time to make a change... 
I wish him well... he is still on the one cattle forum I frequent... and I think that there are some other Texas members that will make it a point to keep up with him...maybe close enough to get him to come visit when he needs a "cow fix"...


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Just a note for those of you that remember @greybeard posting on here back awhile... he and his wife have sold the farm and moved further west, closer to family and away from the wetter area he had lived in for 20 or more years.  They are going to move into a suburban house and "live out their lives" there... He said he is not able to do as much as he wants to, and they were so tired of the constant wet and flooding near the national forest land where they were.  He has had back and hip problems and has been diagnosed with congestive heart failure...diabetic also.  So he said it is not fair to burden with his wife with farming, fences and all that.  He says he needs to find a place to go fishing...he is not in any dire straits at this point, but said it is time to make a change...
> I wish him well... he is still on the one cattle forum I frequent... and I think that there are some other Texas members that will make it a point to keep up with him...maybe close enough to get him to come visit when he needs a "cow fix"...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## farmerjan

Have had a day that has really turned not so great.  DS called and said that we are going to lose the place across the road, the nurse cow pasture... because the son's wife doesn't like to walk out where the cow manure is... he's the one that said cows are "evil".... the mother...who inherited it from her father..... said to just put in the cattle guards so the cows weren't up by the house... because when they put up fence they did it so dumb... a yard out front and then the driveway in front of the house where the cows can go through.. then fenced around the back of the house and garden.... but her husband says no he doesn't want the cattle guards... and they don't want to open gates to drive through...
 But  we can have it through this winter....gave us a year notice more or less.... but no cows there next summer... maybe get it back next late fall after the stupid DIL doesn't come up there anymore... 

DS said fine... he has had it with kissing all the owners a$$ all the time... One thing they haven't thought of... they get ag use taxes with us having the cattle there... if we take them out... we will not sign their ag use tax forms each year... DS pays $250 for 13 acres @ ag use rates.. it was nearly $2,000 for normal taxes.... There is over 25 acres at the nurse cow pasture... Their taxes with the house that they redid will cost over $5-6,000 DS said... I pay nearly $900 for my house on 2 acres....the land is not "hayable"...

Always something.... DS said we will get my property fenced this year so I can at least have a nurse cow or 2 here... yeah will have to feed hay... I guess my milk cows will stay on the dairy instead of coming home when they are ready to go dry... just bring the calves home and raise them...deal with it after the winter..

Finally got the call back from the guy with Miss Utility since I could not find any other marks on the ground... I wanted to be positively sure.. So, maybe get the garden plowed tomorrow??? Some showers called for... Only underground lines are right behind the carport from the pole to the back of the house... so no problems with moving the fruit trees either.  

DS moved several of the cows we just rechecked preg, out to grass... called to make sure who could go.  He is going to move some around but getting them off the lot there so no hay feeding.  Got some more to go out.  The biggest thing is getting the equipment ready for the hay we have to get cut before 1st weekend in June......I think this is not going to be a good deal. Just say a prayer that we get 4 dry days in a row, around Memorial day weekend time so we can get this hay done.  

He just called and took the 4 heifers up to the guy who buys them and took some more cows to the pasture too so I think they are all out of the barn lot... the grass there is good, and there are not the full number there so they will be good.  He wants to try to get some more moved this weekend... he said that he can't do anything on Sat until afternoon... guess he has to do something with her... so I said well, one of my farmers wants to test so I am not available Sat aft... so he said we could get these cows with new calves in, work the calves and get them out to grass too.... 
He also reminded me that we are going to lose the other pasture where the guy is that lost his wife a year ago... he is going to sell it... so DS said we are going to have to cut 25 or so cows this year... Well, we have been cutting some soooo.... but I run 25 at the nurse cow pasture... and 20 at the other place... we can absorb some of them... guess anything that comes up open this year will not get another chance.  We are down about 10-12 or so from the first of the year, not counting the 6 we bought that are offset by the 6 we sold last week... and there are a couple more that I want to ship... That red cow I bought has no milk and her calf is crap... the nutty one that was with DS's crazy bi@#h.....there are one or 2 that he says don't walk real good so as soon as the calves are big enough, they will go.... attrition should take care of most of the ones we want to cut back on... 
He said that when GF said, well it is their place (about the nurse cow pasture),  he said "I said to her, NOW you know why I bought doug's place... to not have to keep putting up with owners and losing places and all that" ... especially over the stupid stuff like the fences they didn't think out and built,  and now don't want cattle guards and family that doesn't like cow manure in the driveway and such.  GF just doesn't get it... 

So that was a downer for the day.  Weather was beautiful, hit 81, light breeze, very nice....it will get better....


----------



## Mini Horses

So. Can't the one across the street move some fence?    Is the land and access prohibitive for that?   Ya know. Just thinking how it could work to keep using and not have the little dear have to step in a plop pile? 🤔

At least you can have something at your house.   How about the tree farm?  Is it fenced?  Would they like free mow and fertilizer service for the summer...a couple cows doing it?  🤣🤣


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> Just a note for those of you that remember @greybeard posting on here back awhile... he and his wife have sold the farm and moved further west, closer to family and away from the wetter area he had lived in for 20 or more years.  They are going to move into a suburban house and "live out their lives" there... He said he is not able to do as much as he wants to, and they were so tired of the constant wet and flooding near the national forest land where they were.  He has had back and hip problems and has been diagnosed with congestive heart failure...diabetic also.  So he said it is not fair to burden with his wife with farming, fences and all that.  He says he needs to find a place to go fishing...he is not in any dire straits at this point, but said it is time to make a change...
> I wish him well... he is still on the one cattle forum I frequent... and I think that there are some other Texas members that will make it a point to keep up with him...maybe close enough to get him to come visit when he needs a "cow fix"...


So sad to hear that Greybeard is having health issues. I imagine it will be hard for him to live in the suburbs. I don’t know why he left BYH, but maybe he will start to have time on his hands and come back and visit us again some time. Thank you for the update.


----------



## farmerjan

Part of greybeard's leaving  was the ones that are too "involved emotionally with their animals... you have to understand a "crusty old farmer/rancher"  that does it for realistic reality reasons and those that are so "in love with" their animals that they don't take any kind of practical advice well.  I get people getting emotionally involved with their animals... but I find that I also have less patience for people that don't get practical with the realities of having "food animals" for a purpose... not for the "feel good" type of stuff.  I think it is an "age thing".... although my father was so wound up with their dog that it was like a child... along with the bad manners and all... 
But anyway... his health problems are slow culmination of hard years and work and all... he is in his mid 70's... and he said it is only fair that after 28 years of his wife doing things "his way" that he make it easier on her... 
Bless him for that consideration...


----------



## farmerjan

The DIL for across the road is a "better than you BIT#H"... The son she is married to is a jerk... and kow tows to her... he is a wimp.  Both are DR's.... know it all.... their daughter is a snooty little reincarnation of the mother... 
NO,  the father says, no, not going to move the fence... don't want cattle guards.... they are just being jerks.  DS has offered to run fence so they can drive up to the house, not have any cow manure in the driveway or near the house... let them have the whole area up around there for the summer without having to open a gate anywhere... There is more money than brains there.... the mother has inherited several pieces of property... houses all sit empty... spends money like it was going out of style.... has had 2 bouts with cancer... she's nice but ditzy...

Got the red cow and her calf in this morning plus all the bull calves that needed worked... texted DS and he said he was leaving work early so would come by with the trailer and get them.  Then the cow that had the holstein calf grafted on her last year came up and got her and 2 of the other momma cows for the bull calves in.  I told DS that they needed to get moved with the ones that had fall calves on them, so that the calves can all come off at the same time and he won't have to go there special to get the them out when it is time to sell them.  So I have 3 more cows left to get in there... Moved the calves all to the barn and he and I worked them - castrated and shots - so all I need is the other 2 cows and then they can get run out with the ones with calves the same size and all get brought in for weaning and preg checks at the same time.  Also got in a heifer calf that needed weaning, her momma is thin... she is pushing 7 months... and have 2 other heifers that need to be gotten in if I can catch them.  
But the best thing is the red cow and her calf as they are nearly impossible to find up near the catch pen and get in without a dozen other cows.  
What I told DS is that the 1st calf heifers there can all stay with their spring born calves, the bull there can breed them back, and then there won't be so many there either for this summer.  And all the calves will be the same age/size.  Several of the babies are already coming in the creep gate into the barn for their "daytime siesta"  so that is perfect. They will learn to come in for grain, most are already tagged but the bulls are not banded yet... and it will cut the numbers there... and get all the ones out that have the bigger calves that were born right when I had my knees replaced.  

DS is going to run the red cow and her calf up into the back lot and the 2 cows that suck on other cows... after I put the weaning flap in their noses... and see if that breaks them... I can watch them there... and put the others out with the fall cows there at the farm for later this summer when we preg check.  If either of these 2 comtinue to suck... and one is real bad with it... then they will get sold.  In fact we are talking taking the one in 3 weeks ... with her calf.... to the bred cow sale and taking the red cow as a cull cow... 

So we got that done, I came home, and there are 2 cows in my yard....  Called DS he said call if I can't get them in.  Got the grain bucket, they followed me to the gate and put them in the front lot next door... Called DS and he came up with some hay as they are reaching through this D@#%ED high tensile wire and just pushed their way out.  It is the worst stuff ....I HATE IT.  If it is not hot then it is useless... and this was not put up to be electrified.... plus the fence is constantly being run through by the deer.... got them back into the field where they were in, pulled the high tensile a little tighter... spaced it a little better... hope they will stay there for awhile....
Then my allergies kicked in full force, pill wore off... so I came in to eat lunch and took pill and going to go back up to pasture and see if I can get those 2 cows in and maybe one or both of the heifers and then they will go to doug's with the others and we will work the 2 cows through the chute and then see.  
DS had to go to court for an accident he was "involved in"... not his doing... so will be back in awhile.  He is going to finish unloading the trailer finally at his house and then it has to go back to the guy it belongs to... we borrowed it go to north ....Always something to make life interesting...

Left a note for the guy to come do the garden... so hope that is today or tomorrow... Asked DS what tractor I could put the tiller,  he got, on to work the garden up next week... he said he will figure something out... I said I hated to bother him about it... he said not a problem... he would see to it that it got done...

Need a drink and think I can go back out and not have the allergies make me want to die...  ...


----------



## Mini Horses

So glad you posted an update on greybeard.  I always liked his posts and miss them.  It's nice that they moved from the flood zone.  Couple yrs there I though we had lost them!  They may not be in a farm situation now but, one day most of us won't be. It will work out for them.  

Rich, occasional neighbors...they won't even care about the re tax increase but they might find how much grass grows without those full time mowers.   maybe some visiting wildlife will brighten their days.  😁


----------



## Mini Horses

Just saw them mowing a 15 acre hay field this morn, across the street.  One mowing, another coming after to fluff and spread out....air and sun!   Guess it's best chance at a window, the stuff is 2.5' and heading!  Weather "suggests" well get some light rains wed night/Thu morn but sun and 90s until sun night.  Humidity ok now, increasing Fri to sat.  🤷. Hope it goes well cause it's a LOT of hay!   Another 18 over there that needs it....only so many things to do.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, things worked out really good this afternoon.  I went up to the pasture and got the one cow and both "heifers in, and realized that the one heifer is more than big enough to be bred... might already be bred,  so let her back out.  The other cow would not come in; she headed in the other direction and I was not going to "run her" and get her upset.  So, I locked #4 and heifer #50 in the bigger side of the catch lot and barn. 
Went and filled up the truck, then the forester and then the explorer since gas was going up again...Spent over $100. and none were more than 1/2 empty...
Came back to the house after that and DS texted me and said he ought to be there about 5:30 or 5;45 if all went well.  I went back up about 5:30 and low and behold, there is the #8 that wouldn't come in,  AND #50's momma was talking to her heifer through the gate.  I put #4 and #50 in the barn, shut the door and opened the gate and put some grain in the feeders  and in came #5 (50's momma) and then after a few minutes #8 came in with 2 others that I didn't need.  I let everyone eat grain ... I had only given them about 1 gallon total...as a reward and then opened the barn door,  5 went right in, then 8 went in.... so I shut it and then opened the lot gate and let the others out I didn't need. 
DS called me and said he would be a little bit and he was sorry and I said no problem, I had managed to get the one in I wanted... I didn't even tell him about 5... she was an after thought... but she should be 3-5 months preg so needs to be checked with the rest and her heifer is pretty nice so she can just go out with the group at doug's and then they will all get checked and calves weaned or sold all at the same time. 
That means that everyone is out of the nurse cow pasture with bigger calves... and only one cow still there... that could have come out...the heifer #48 that went to doug's earlier today;   but she is near on impossible to get near the pen, so will wait until sometime she just goes in there on her own with a group.  She could be 4-5 months preg but is pretty thin, so I think not.  If she has a calf in the fall... oh well.  And there is one other cow that is a bit lame that we have just left there with the heifers and she gets bred back everytime... her calf died back in the winter sometime... so her preg status is unknown.  If it works out, she will get caught up sometime to get checked.  She could have bred back after losing her calf...

So, I finally got home about 7:30.  Need to eat and my legs are telling me that they are not liking this new "get back to work routine".... TOUGH beans.... I will take a good hot shower in a bit and eat something... stomach is growling. 
DS said we will work that other heifer and put the "nose flap weaning things" in the 2 cows noses tomorrow.  Then get them moved out with the other cows and get them back out of the barn lot and off the feed bill too.


----------



## farmerjan

Heard some noise and went out and here was the guy to do the garden, he hadn't seen my note and he was gone earlier when I had gone by.  He wanted to come do it before it rained... That was SO NICE of him.  His wife came in the car and followed so no one would hit him on the tractor... 
He got it done just as it was getting dark.... It turned over nice and I am tickled... he only wants $30 so tomorrow I will take him $40 and a chicken from the freezer for them to cook.  She works full time and I think he is on disability... he got hurt at work years ago I think my DS said... he putters and does what he can when he is not hurting... He may even be on SS now... but I REALLY REALLY appreciated it.  Now I am getting excited about a garden.... If it rains, the worst part is done... and then if DS can get it tilled in a few days, all according to the rain amounts... I will be able to plant and mulch and be done...


----------



## Mini Horses

Garden in would be good.  Cows in was great!!  Ya did good👍.

As I came home, 4ish....they were turning that fresh cut hay, again.  I know they're trying for drying.  Thick field.


----------



## Baymule

I’m real happy for you that you got the garden plowed. A garden is on the way! Really nice of that guy to get it done. 

Thanks for the update on Greybeard. I’m glad they are out of the river bottom, no way I’d want to be in a flood zone like that. Kinda sorry at the same time, they had a good life there, but he’s doing the right thing for his own health and his wife.


----------



## farmerjan

Got a few minutes... just got back from a trip to sharp shopper... wanted to get there early enough to get some of the "day old" bread they bring... Arnold and Pepperidge Farm ... the bigger "country style" stuff for 1.59 a loaf instead of the 2.89-3.59 at the groc stores... 
Picked up a bunch of Gatorage for DS  got some other stuff I wanted... DS drinks alot of it with work and all... and I got the 32 oz ones for $.99 each....  and went to the Walmart near there and found the Hershey's syrup there in the big jugs.... used to be 8.19 and now is 9.29 or something... but it keeps forever if it is not opened... and that is my one small concession to "extras" .... chocolate milk.  Plus they had some actual 1/2 gallons of ice cream... for the same price as the 48 oz ones... got several to stick in the freezer....
Also found the kind of allergy pills that actually work.... "chlor tabs"... only last 4 hours but they do  not make me sluggish or feel like I am spaced out or grumpy.... the walmart I normally go to has not had them in ages. 

Got home and guess what... THE GARDEN GOT TILLED.... DS said he did not do it so it must have been Sam.... I can not believe it... I sure didn't expect it... So I will take him more money that he wanted and a chicken... they weren't home yesterday and I was so tired that I didn't go back out after I did the cow...  It looks like it tilled up REAL NICE... and the soil was dry enough that it is a smooth looking seedbed... Got to get to planting it the next couple of days...it is too hot right now and DS is talking about getting some cows moved to pasture if he can get them down off the hill and into the barn... It is a little hot to be working them even.  It is 88 out there now and the humidity is getting up a bit.  

So, I guess lunch is over....waiting for him to call... he was getting off work early as they were going to work through lunch he said so they could leave early.   
WOW and just WOW.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice surprise, a tilled garden! 😊.  I'm hoping to do test row or two with this tiller in a couple hours.  Want to hit it early in morn, while it's coolish.  94 out there right now!

They're baling across the street.  I see squares and rounds...they're going at it!!  Two baling. One moving rounds.  Not sure if a 4th doing accumulator/stacker or #3 switching off.  Let's just say, it's busy!   I expect they'll cut other side tonight, we have two more days of 90s, then 80s.  This stuff is heading!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Nice surprise, a tilled garden! 😊.  I'm hoping to do test row or two with this tiller in a couple hours.  Want to hit it early in morn, while it's coolish.  94 out there right now!
> 
> They're baling across the street.  I see squares and rounds...they're going at it!!  Two baling. One moving rounds.  Not sure if a 4th doing accumulator/stacker or #3 switching off.  Let's just say, it's busy!   I expect they'll cut other side tonight, we have two more days of 90s, then 80s.  This stuff is heading!


Glad it looks like the weather is cooperating


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.... it is real warm and much more humidity... Still 79 @ 9:30 p.m.... and the humidity will stick around.  But it will cool off a little.  Tomorrow supposed to be more chance of some scattered showers.... and hot... mid 90's?  It only hit 88 here at the house but the humidity made it feel hotter.  
I went up to do the cow and took a cooler with some ground meat, a pkg of stew meat, a small chuck roast and 2 chickens... 1 big one and one small one... plus left $60 for them as they weren't home.  After I put the cow in and grained her, I went around trying to match calves with cows, so I know who is who.  They aren't getting moved so not as important to match cow calf pairs... but I want to know.  Got a couple that need tagging... the nice thing is most are going in the barn during the day and eating a little grain and just hanging out... so ought to be able to catch the couple that aren't tagged and get them done one day.  There is a small head catch there that works for calves... so we could get them done.  Have to try to get the bull calves banded too. 
One heifer was acting like maybe she was getting ready to calve, but then she got up and was grazing, so I may or may not see a calf in the morning... 

Then I went back and Sam and Doris were back, and eating some dinner so I stayed and visited for a little bit...wanted to make sure that they found the cooler I left on the porch so the meat wouldn't thaw out.... Told them how very much I appreciated the tilling job... and they thanked me for the meat and chickens.  
Then I just came home a little bit ago.  Tomorrow I will go up early and do the nurse cow, and then let her out... it will be later when I get home. at least the calves know what to do so not a problem if it is getting dark to put her in and do her.  
Gotta get the bottles in the trays for testing... and add a couple of hoses to the ones on the truck for testing... I will be leaving at noon to go and set up to milk by 1:30 or so.  
DS wants me to start spraying the thistles at a couple of places... so I guess I will start .  He did show me how to start the 4 wheeler... NO I have never driven it... he has the tank mounted on the back with a hand sprayer on it.  
I am going to try to get some of the plants in the garden in the next day or 2.  I have a cattle panel to put up for the tomatoes... and will have to get the netting around it or the chickens will tear things up.  

Have decided to let DS cut the hay off the property before I put up too much netting for the calves... It will only make a round bale or 2 but it is too tall for the calves to want to eat anyway... Then I can put up the netting for them... and the chickens will be kept out of the garden at least.  I am going to have to bite the bullet and get a piece of the stuff I used on the carport, that is somewhat water proof... to fix the little coop since I can't get DS to help do any of it.  I really hate doing carpentry work... just not my thing.  They are digging in the flowers in front of the porch... not in the planters at least... but in the ground... I can't put the wood chips around them as they will just scratch them out... 
Oh well, one thing at a time I guess.  At least if I get the garden fenced... it ought to keep the chickens AND the DEER out... they will demolish the green beans and such.... 
The rhododendrum next to the steps on the porch is in full bloom.  It is soooo pretty. And my camera won't come on... maybe it needs a new battery??? GRRRR


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, Sam likes to bow hunt so I told him that it will WONDERFUL for him to come hunt on my property where all the deer come across.... I ought to be able to get some venison that way and he sure won't have to go far....


----------



## Baymule

That is super fantastic that Sam tilled the garden! Ready to plant! Giving them the meat in addition to the money was very thoughtful on your part.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat and things aren't  going along so great.  Farm called and canceled because we did not get the rain so they are going to be planting corn and soybeans... yeah I get it... but it is getting hot so it would have been just as good for me to be in the parlor as here in the heat.

801 was being a bit cranky this morning... she is not taking the calves as well as she did last time... but I think she had her calf for over 24 hours before I got them in so she doesn't think she needs to have more than hers....  .  Not that she is being mean, but just not the same all accepting cow she has been in the past.  She does not mother them like the last ones.  Not looking like they will be able to be turned out loose with her... so twice a day trip across the road....maybe when they get some more size on them and she just gets more tired of fighting them and they continue to get more aggressive.

Got another heifer I think is going to calve, found her down off by herself this morning, but not in any distress... just walked off down along the edge of the trees... nothing but a little discharge... don't want her to go down in the real thick stuff so didn't bother her... nothing to do really except keep an eye on her.

It has gone from 67 at dawn to 85 already at noon and the humidity is up.  I did drag the 2 16ft cow panels down to the garden and now have to find some t-posts... DS has some at the barn I am sure.... and a sledge to get them in the garden.  Maybe later when it cools off a bit.  I need to get a couple of sticks and a string to lay out some rows too.   I do really want to get these falling over tomato plants in... they will get buried in trenches some to take advantage of the long stems at this point. 

Going to take the mower, cut the grass again around it so I can put up the electric netting to keep the chickens out at this point.  And the deer.... going to mow along the 3 peach trees on the other side of the house and the well casing so DS can mow what he wants/can for the hay. 
Was looking at the fence line along the side of the christmas tree lot.  I want to put a gate in it somewhere... got to measure off the 330 ft and see where it comes to.  That would be as good a place as any to have a gate.  This fall/winter have got to trim back the huge white pine tree branches so I can get a straight shot from the road down the line... it is straight.
I have been looking at the fencing and thinking I should just go on and get some now... @Mini Horses  mentioned that TSC had it, on sale,  for about 90 less a roll than somewhere else but I cannot find the sale here... Have to talk to her about it...  With my TSC card I can get 12 months no finance charge... won't get the 5% off... but sometimes the trade off is worth it.. have to do some figuring.
 It would make it easier on the payment end... at least until I get the title straightened out on the explorer and sell it.  Got 2 people interested and one of my farmers says he knows someone looking for one... I may just put it up for "auction".... see how much anyone is willing to pay for it.  I had decided that I was going to put a 20,000 asking price on it... the JD Power paper the guy gave me at the ford place says 19,750 for private sale... in good condition... so asking 20,000 doesn't seem out of line.  Especially if they will give me 17,000 at the lot for it... Yes, I will make money on it... but really, I don't want to make payments for 4 years and pay the huge personal prop taxes, on top of not getting 20 mpg..... If I liked it alot I would keep it but I don't.  Why not make something on it and get out from under.  Not my style vehicle.
That profit would buy A LOT of fencing.....

I took the allergy pill this morning and have had a dull headache all day so far.  I do hate the way they make me feel some days.  But the alternative of rubbing my eyes and watering and sneezing and blowing my nose every 3 minutes .......NOPE...

I'm bummed to not get this testing done today.
I also arranged to pick up feed from the feed store, that I like to feed my milking cows, and now will have to make a special trip into town to get it since they left it out for me as they are closed on weekends.  I was going to swing by and pick it up on the way to test...  Think I will make the trip now while I am not in the mood to do anything else. Got to go find some string to make my row markers too... Think there is some baling twine off some of the BIG sq bales...get it from one of my dairies to use for various things... they throw it out once cut off a bale... it is heavy plastic twine....it will make a good marker string to plant by... maybe get into some of that this afternoon since I can't test.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the baling twine, made a row marker and cut up the potatoes that I had in the house that were sprouting.  It ought to give me a row.  I ordered some others but they were all sold out so won't be growing too many other kinds. Oh well, that's not the end of the world.  NEXT year I will be able to do more and different.  
Got to go to the farm and get some t-posts so I can put up the one cow panel I have and see if I can find a pair of cutters to cut off part of another one that got mangled... I think I can save about half of it.  I would like to get the tomatoes in before we get the rain.  I will get on the mower in awhile and get the grass cut down real low so I can get the netting around the garden to keep the chickens out. I want to get green beans in too.  

Deb is supposed to come by this morning, she has about 6 or so asparagus roots that someone gave her and she doesn't have a dedicated garden space at her house because of all the trees.  She is trying to decide where she wants a garden and then take down a few of the scaty eight million walnut trees she has... of course then the soil will have to get "weathered" out because walnuts put out a "toxin" for other plants and nothing grows within a certain area around them.   Only sunny places are the hayfields. So I said we could plant them here, in the L part  where I am planning to have mine next year, that I had partly tilled... I want to take out the 2 rose o sharon bushes/trees and another bush and put the permanent bed for the asparagus and strawberries  on the "house side" of the dogwood tree.  Don't think I will disturb it at this point.  It is not too big and since it has been there for 20 + years, think it must be a dwarf type?  Not real big or tall.  The sun comes in on the other side so it won't be shading much of the garden area anyway.  The way the sun comes around, it might put a little shade on either side for a couple hours at most on either side.  so I will leave it.  "Not hurtin' anything"....


----------



## farmerjan

Deb got busy and didn't call me back right away.  I went and did cow with calves, left her in eating and went to barn and got some t-posts... DS was there and gave me the post driver and a pair of bolt cutters to salvage the fence.  Then I came back and let cow out and came home.  Left Deb a message.  
She finally called me back, she got side tracked doing stuff.  so said she would come by with the asparagus roots... and did I want to go to lunch?  So she came and we went to the place down the road.
 The asparagus roots are the kind you get on the racks in Lowes or Walmart... I thought they were growing ones from a friend of hers.  No big deal.  I am soaking them in water as they look a little dried out... hope they will sprout.  3 purple and 3 mary washington.  I plan to put in like 25 or 50 next year.... but this is fine.  I will stick them in the L part along the outside edge there, and see if they come up.  I will watch for some of the sales to start after memorial day... sometimes you can get them for next to nothing... so could add that way too.  

Loaded the box of 2 rolls of electric netting on the truck, a  v hoe and the cut up potatoes on the truck plus some cardboard that was just hanging around.  Plus the t-posts and all.  It is getting hot out there so it will wait for later this afternoon to go out and do much of anything.  I am going to go through the box of seeds here, and see what there is... and hope to get some stuff planted this evening.  

Of course now, the tractor just cranks and won't start...
maybe I flooded it... I did just refill the nearly empty tank.  I will go out and try it in a little bit.  I am just not a mechanic and really don't want to be either... but at times it would be nice to at least have an idea of what else to try....

Also when I went to town yesterday and got the feed, I took the explorer by 2 places... the one place was nice but they wouldn't even give me 11,000 for it and had no "suggestions" on what it would be worth on the open market... not very helpful to say the least.  The other place....Chevy dealer actually.... talked to a pretty nice guy... he took it out for a quick drive... looked it up... and gave me some options.  He said that they could offer me about 14,000 if the title was clear... I had explained the mileage thing... and the air conditioner is not working so if that was fixed 15,00., maybe...  He said that the red flag is that it came from up north where they use alot of salt and chemicals on the roads, and there are little signs of rust underneath.  He said that he would suggest that I advertise it privately, that 17 to 20,000 would be a good price for someone looking for a low mileage vehicle in very nice interior shape... and were not overly concerned about any little bit of rust.  So, that is close to what the guy at the ford place said.  I had decided to put 20,000 on it... but think I will do 19,000... once the title is fixed... and I stopped at the mechanic's and he said to come by one afternoon this week, and they will check out to see if the AC just needs recharging... and tell DS's GF's friend,  and her sister... and they can let the 2 decide amongst themselves who wants it worst... tell them both that if they want to look at it and put in a bid, over th 19,  then I will consider it... 
Now if they will just do the title in a TIMELY manner.... 

It is getting hotter out...nearly 90..... have to water the plants on the porch table... hope to be able to get them planted later today.  Really need to get the mower started and mow the grass down so I can get the fence up....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, am in for the night.  It is still 70 but has cooled down some. 
I watered the plants then decided to put them on the truck also so that I could get started planting.  Hopefully the chickens will leave them alone.  I got the one full 16 ft panel up, and planted tomatoes all along it.  Cut the other one so all the bent up stuff is off... but I need another 16 ft panel more tomatoes... I have too many plants... hope that they do good and I can sell some here.  Anyway, I was getting them organized so I could plant certain varieties together.. and making a garden plan on paper; got the pepper plants all ready to go in and went to go to the other end of the garden to pull the twine tight and the phone dings.... DS sent a text and said he got a bunch of the cows in so could I come help get them sorted and worked and he could take more out to pasture. 
That ended my gardening for the evening.  I went down to doug's barn, and we got in a whole bunch of the calves and some cows... sorted them and gave blackleg shots to the heifer calves and got the bull calves in, banded, and gave blackleg shots to them too. 
Then got a few more down into the alley over there so he brought them in and we got a few more worked.  Wound up with 7 cow/calf pairs with heifer calves that are going to one place, and 11 pair with bull calves.  Plus there is one cow that he is sure has a heifer calf but she was screaming for the bull calves and he has seen her feeding at least 2 calves... so she is going to the pasture with "her heifer calf"  with the rest of the bull calves because we want to make sure they are all getting fed okay.  None of them look thin...and I wonder if he got the calves mixed up when they tagged them as babies in the field... but sometimes a cow will just want to take care of more... At least this way, they all stopped hollering when we put her and her heifer in with the bull calf group.  There is only room for 3-4 more cows and heifer calves at the one place, so not a big deal.  The place we are putting primarily bull calves, will just have a mixed group there.  We will put all the ones with bull calves there, and then any others with heifer calves that are left over will go there too. 
There are some nice muscular chunky calves we worked so I have to look up and see what bulls they are out of. 
We also had a cow to calve out at a pasture later last year, she was checked open but was obviously bred... Her calf is pretty good sized and before putting her out to pasture with that bigger calf, we decided I ought to check and see if she had gotten bred back with that surprise calf on her... which would be okay... and she is pregnant... I felt legs/bones moving so she did not go out with the ones to get bred.  The vet will have to check her and say how far along but I said she ought to be at least 5+ months.  So she will be a fall calving cow this year if I am right.  Just glad she didn't get put out and then have a new baby with the older one still nursing her.
Of course I got a whole stream of nice green grass cow manure all over my shirt and old jeans.  They are now in the wash soaking with the other dirty jeans I had put in there last night. 

The lady that "had to have the fields hayed off" by the first weekend in june,  for the dog & sheep field trials, now says she is going to do the field trials in the pastures they are currently grazing on BECAUSE the hay is short and not very thick so it wouldn't be good to push cutting it yet.... GEE WIZ... we don't know what we are talking about... when we tried to tell her that there wouldn't be that much growth there... she seems to think that there is going to be tons and tons of hay.... oh it made XYZ last year blah,blah, blah....

So any way that was my day.  I have that conference call thing tomorrow for work... I will have to go up and do the nurse cow and calves early and be home to get on the computer around 9 or so... I think it starts at 9:30 and runs til 1....
I really wanted to get in the garden... especially if there are going to be some rain/showers tomorrow... . Work is getting in the way of my life.....I have garden to plant and things to do....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> really wanted to get in the garden... especially if there are going to be some rain/showers tomorrow... . Work is getting in the way of my life.....I have garden to plant and things to do....


Oh, I'm so, so, so on this one with you!!!  If you got a plant out. Further than me.  Work??  Not today for me, moving the work to do tomorrow while it rains all day!

Late day and night rains didn't happen. So hitting it again today....planting something! It's cool and overcast, that's good for transplant.  Rains tonight.

We both need to quit and emotionally can't.      maybe "next" yr.  or next one..


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> he and his wife have sold the farm and moved further west, closer to family and away from the wetter area he had lived in for 20 or more years.


He was talking about that when he was still on here. With all the big rain storms lately I can only imagine what his old place will look like in the future. He had heart issues back then as well, just bulled his way through. Sounds like he's had time to make peace with not being on the land anymore. 

If you chat with him again wish him well from me please. 



farmerjan said:


> One thing they haven't thought of... they get ag use taxes with us having the cattle there


You could mention it but they probably don't care. They could get automatic gates but I guess having to wait for them to open would be just too painful.



farmerjan said:


> spends money like it was going out of style.... has had 2 bouts with cancer... she's nice but ditzy...


Maybe she figures her days are numbered, might as well enjoy it while she can.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday... afternoon.  It started out at 61, cloudy and cooler than it has been.  Kinda nice actually.  Did the nurse cow and there was only 1 calf in due to the cooler conditions but I put the feed in the bunk... and he went right to eating some so I know they are starting to like it.  Got back to the house at about 10 of 9 so I got the string and stretched it across the garden and got all the pepper plants in that I had. About 2/3 across.  Then I had to come in for the call.  
Got done with that and it had only sprinkled a little so I put on a long sleeved t-shirt and went back out to the garden.  Got the potatoes in, there was 2 rows worth.  Surprised me that there were that many pieces with eyes/sprouts.  But then it started to "sprinkle" a little more seriously so I just got the string stretched for a new row and gave up.  Maybe tomorrow?  Have to see how much water we get.  Forecast is 1-2 inches... 
I really wanted to get the rest of the tomatoes in... but have to get another cow panel to do that.  Found some old bean seed so am going to soak it and see if it sprouts at all.  No sense in wasting my time planting it if it isn't going to sprout.  
I also found some seed from last year so am sure it will mostly grow. Summer yellow squash and some zucchini... 
Forgot about the asparagus so it will have to wait for after the rain.  
Past time for some lunch.  I will do dishes when I am in there then see about running the clothes through and then rewashing... the water looked pretty "dirty" from the soaking.  May as well let them resoak in some cleaner water. 
So, priorities are another cow panel and t-posts put in... then the rest of the tomatoes put in... then planting some more rows.... Then I have to go gather up some of the old hay left around at the hay piles and cart it home and mulch it all...


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, yeah they would not want to wait for automatic gates to open... besides that would use electricity... HEAVEN FORBID they run the bill up while they are not here.  I had to use DC lights run off the truck battery when I was milking the cows there... and we can't use the water from the well... it will run up the electric bill... they turn off the well when they leave everytime... 
She has always spent money like it was going out of style... her daughter complains how much stuff she buys that still sits in her closet with the price tags on it.... 
And yes, I get that why not enjoy it while you are alive.... but then why not redo the fence to make the whole place more "family friendly for them and not have to open and close gates between the house and the front "play/picnic yard... and the gates into the back area where she has all the flowers and a veg garden that the groundhog eats up.  It is mean to kill them... but they will live trap them and then expect me or DS to kill them....
The husband is a RE agent... you would think that being current and up on the RE tax stuff would be important to them... Just a case of more money than common sense.  Sad really.  

I will mention to greybeard that I let everyone know his change of address and all and that everyone wishes him the best in the future.  Yes, he has been just "soldiering through" the health issues over the years.  Losing his twin really hit him and then he just got to the point after the last flooding and feeding the cows some hay a couple of times by BOAT, so they didn't starve until the water went down, that they had had enough.  He really talked about getting a place with some land and having some cattle again... but he/they decided to go this route... can't blame him although it was a hard decision I am sure.


----------



## farmerjan

Been a chilly wet afternoon.  Went up to do the nurse cow and it wasn't real wet, just grass wet and all.  I don't think we have had very much up until then by the looks of the buckets only having a little in them at the house.  
I did a little in the kitchen today, been kind of in slow motion after the morning on the video thing for work then getting the potatoes in.  SOOO glad that they are in... Not expecting miracles from them since they are just sprouted ones... but have always had pretty good luck in the past.  I am going to go to the farm bureau tomorrow as they had onion plants the other day... I will put some in.  and I am going to have to break down and get another cow panel so I can get the rest of the tomato plants in.  Got way more than I need... sure hope to sell some tomatoes this year.... Plants were very reasonable... 2.50 for a 4 pack of very nice plants from the local nursery.  Plus the ones I had started that the hail did a number on... the ones that survived it are starting to come along so I will have to get them in too....  Being a senior citizen has some perks... they have 10% off on Tuesdays for seniors... I naturally always go on Tuesdays....
Anyway, this rain has gotten a little "harder" not just wet misty type stuff.  Hope it soaks in good.  

Put a chicken in to roast earlier, and the house smelled great when I came home from doing the cow.  I ate some and some green beans.

  Did all the dishes up so the sink is clean too!  I should have mixed up something for desert, to bake, to make good use of the heat from the oven but maybe tomorrow if it continues to be chilly and wet.  

The temp is dropping... I am glad that I had been leaving the plants out to get hardened off... it is down to 54 and might get down to the low 50's or high 40's.... I had turned off the gas fireplace heater in the LR as the house was holding temps in the low 60's at night... but I turned it back on this evening to take the chill off.  It might not come on but at least it won't get too cold or damp with this rain.  The rest of the plants are on the back of the truck out at the garden...they ought to be fine.  
I think I saw little green rows across the road so I think the corn is up.  Plan to look at it tomorrow.  The warmth was great and this rain will be wonderful if it warms up after it is done...
Can't wait to get more in the garden.  I would like to get it planted within the week and mulched too.  There is going to be alot of the grass trying to reestablish so it would be good if I can smother alot of it.  Didn't realize how much I missed the garden... when the knees hurt so I just didn't care... but now I am enjoying it even if it still wears me out a bit from not being used to the activity.  

Haven't tried to start the mower with the rain.... sure hope it will start as soon as the rain stops.  It looks like the grass grew 3 inches in 3 days!!!! Want to cut it lower and then use the sweeper and get it all caught up to use in the garden too... Got to measure it and see how big it is... I am thinking 40x50 or more with the "L" leg 10 x60 on the end???  And I need to get it cut around the outside to get the netting up before anything starts coming up and the deer get into it...


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad your garden is working....it's a missed part of life, if we can get through the extra work to get to harvesting.       true to form, mine is a loner project! 🤫. Like you, got some things transplanted.  I got mine mulched at planting.  So much left to plant!!! Rain most of week. It's a project.  No till??? I'm a long way off. Couple yrs.

Gonna dig and transplant the squash and zucs that came up from seed, so I can retill that section.  Want to go deeper, adjust tiller.  Grass grew faster than I could move!  Hope to get 3 rolls of wheat straw this week...even if saved for winter cover up, to rot and spring cut in. 🙄 $20 ea is cheap.  My area is fenced, which has some limits for tractor, 110x110.  Basically, once planted it won't be back in there, just the walk behind.  😬. So this redig part has to get done this weekend.

You have a job having to collect the old hay mulch, transport, then spread.  At least mine was unused, baled....just a little bottom musty...ok for mulch.  And free 😊

Wish we had a sr day nursery !


----------



## farmerjan

You are lucky... $20 a roll for wheat straw...that's a real bargain.  Do you use it in the goats for bedding too??? I would take 5 or 6 and have some just left there to rot down some for next year... Only straw around here is sq baled... one of my farmers has it and they are bigger, tight squares.... $5 each but it does make it easier to put down.  I will get 8-10 bales next time I test him so I have it to use.  I keep some in the greenhouse shelter where the chickens are too... the stuff around the outside 2 years ago is all rotted down.  But it is good exercise to go fork piles from around the hay storage areas and then more good exercise to fork it off the truck and onto the garden . Not saying I need exercise or anything to take off the extra "rolls " around the middle...

So I went up and did the cow, decided to let her stay in for the day.  She will just chill out and I know she did not want to come out last night into all the rain.  It is supposed to stop today, but is just a real wet rainy damp day out there.  I looked at the rain gauge but did not dump it yet... was nearly 1 1/2 inches I think.  I am going to run a few errands since I don't have any farms scheduled until friday afternoon.  Hate to spend the gas in one way, but at least I don't have to rush to get to a farm this way.  Going to take the explorer and see if they can check the air conditioning too... Then come home and maybe bake something.  Warm up the house again.

  It was down to 51 this morning and is only 54 now. Was sprinkling rain pretty good too.  Ground is wet.  Good thing is we didn't get any downpours or anything so it really soaked into the ground really good.  Perfect rain.  Sure wish the garden was all planted but OH WELL......


----------



## farmerjan

Finally in for the night.  I just made a sliced chicken breast meat sandwich for late supper.  Day went about half the way I had planned.
Did the errands, went to the coop and got onion plants... bundles of 50 I think...didn't really want that many of each but I took them as they were fairly inexpensive.  Got a 1 lb bag of tendercrop  bean seeds or maybe topcrop... it was only $1 more than the 1/2 lb bag... they will keep and be pretty good for at least next year.  Went by and had the air conditioning checked and charged... and there is a leak in the tubing and it was dripping out... so guess I will have him order the kit and replace all the tubing... seems this explorer has a front and back air conditioning sections;  might not even fix it but sell it as is... then headed home and get a text from DS that we are going to work the neighbors calves this afternoon be at the barn at 5:30.... I had said I could help when he asked last week... but then he neglected to tell me which day.... Tues or Wed....
 Then about an hour later he texts me and said 5  ;  instead of 5:30... so I went to Fred's, so I could let him in the gate to go up to the barn.  Last year he took the calves to doug's barn to work them as Fred does not have a very sturdy head gate and he had several cows calve real late last fall,  and the calves are pretty big and pretty wild.  His cows raise real nice calves but they are real skittish/wild... we talked about buying some of his heifers in the past, but they don't get much people time and they will run through you.  Not worth it.
So of course Fred didn't have all his cows in the catch pen, so we had to help get the "2nd half" in and then DS does pour on wormer and fly spray on the cows and we turn them out... got the calves all in the barn then loaded them out and take to dougs to go through the chute and get the bulls banded and all get blackleg shots.  2 of the bull calves were probably 4-500 lbs... from last fall;  so glad that we didn't do them at Fred's....
So them he took them back and Fred was weaning off the 5 biggest calves... plus one heifer looked(too young)  bred so Caleb said he would buy her from Fred... she will get a shot of Lute and hope she slips the calf... Fred asked DS to just take her on to the stockyard as he is not at all set up to deal with too young bred heifers... so instead of me going to DS house to get some Lute in his fridge, they worked it out that Caleb would take her.... Fred had another that had pinkeye real bad last year and didn't sell her and she also got bred, she is making an udder, but has pretty good growth so ought to calve okay for him.  The biggest calves momma's are probably bred back for summer/fall calves so that is why he is weaning them.
Caleb had helped DS get the last bunch of cows across the driveway earlier,  that were giving us problems the other day and it was hot and DS wasn't going to run them... well it wasn't hot today and I guess they had to run them a little but got them all out.  They had locked them in the barn on the other side.  So, DS and Caleb worked those calves and after he got back from taking Fred's calves back to his place ( not 5 miles away) he decides we are going to move the rest of these to one of the pastures... This is like 8-8:30... .

So we sorted them out and kept the 2 that are real BI#@H's to get in, and took the others to pasture... I think it was 7 more.  Those 2 are slated to go to the monthly bred cow sale on the 2nd wed of the month.  They both have nice enough calves although one is red with a red wf calf... but both are bull calves... for someone that doesn't move their cattle around like we do they ought to be fine... but DS gets so P.O.ed and it just makes working with him so bad when he is aggravated with them....So, I told him to just sell them as he will get really mad if they are out to pasture and we can't get them in.  The other one is one of the 3 that was at the pasture next to the big one we rent; that got through the fence into that neighbors, and DS walked them back and we got them in the middle pasture , and I had to go over there for over a week until I could get them in the catch pen for him to come get them..
One of them came up open and I sold her and the other one is about 5 months pregnant so out with a different bunch.
Not keeping the problem ones.... and prices have been pretty good on breds and cow/calf pairs... time to ship 'em.

We are talking about cutting down with losing the one pasture that the guy is putting his place on the market... and then the nurse cow pasture....next year... so good way to cut back....
  The one eyed cow that I put the holstein bull calf on last year, that was at the nurse cow pasture, we had moved to the barn and got her calf off her and castrated and cut off his horns... I told DS I ought to preg check her... and I said...OOPS she has a big calf in her... her "holstein" has been off her maybe 2 weeks??? She calved yesterday... so she bred right back at 30 days fresh... holstein went on her July 15th last year... cannot believe she was that far along. 10 months between calves....
  So the other one that I told DS was quite a bit along... might be further than I thought so glad we weaned her calf off her too.
This is part of the problem of never getting the bulls out when they should be gotten out... and why we don't really have  good dedicated "spring and fall calving seasons " anymore... because he will not make the effort to get the bulls out.  And why some get bred back fast and others are behind... And why some of these heifers get bred back WAY TOO SOON... just like the young billies and rams will start getting fiesty and the young females come in heat and they get caught... and why you all pull the rams and bucks so that the young ewes and nannies don't get caught too young by their sires....

So by the time we got done getting them sorted out and all, and I followed him to the pasture because the tail lights all of a sudden don't work on the trailer again... must be a short... and it was all back roads but I didn't want someone to run up on him in the trailer... and then followed him back almost to the barn where I just came down the road to my house... it was after 9:30....

Next I have to get the heifers and their calves in at the nurse cow pasture as we decided to move them to another pasture for the summer... and we have one more group of about 20 cow/ new calf pairs to get in and work those calves and move to the big pasture.
Having those 20+ cows that were all open, really messed up the way we run animals out to pasture... so we are changing things around... plus we are down at least 12-15 head with the ones we have sold that were open... so we are rearranging who and where we put them this year.  Next year we will be probably be out of these 2 places so may as well get things arranged this year.  Once we preg check the ones with fall calves on them, he has the farm down near the GF house where he will put them and he can deal with them calving this fall, since he is right there.
Right this minute, I really don't care... I am tired and after dealing with his impatience this evening, I just want a hot shower and some peace and quiet reading....


----------



## Mini Horses

This guy has some squares, too.   Yes easier to put down.  But thinking I'd roll it out late fall to hopefully keep grass from sprouting!  Will prob get a few of each.  Nope. Don't use for goats.  Too messy.   I bed shavings, toss some less tasty hay when kidding for them the first couple of days to snuggle in.  After that they're very active.

We had light rain yesterday. Heavy at night. Today from drizzle to downpour as it felt like doing! 🙄.  2" in past 24-36 hr.  My tomato transplants were standing tall and happy!   Temps in 60s.   Light scattereds next 2 days.   Weekend looks like I'll be able to plant again.   Understand the exercise part 🤣 but don't get a good feeling from it! 😋🤪.   If I get through this planting part. I'll probably start to enjoy it again.  This old hay I got, now been rained on and easier to use. Still decent inside but outers look rough.😁. At one time was some excellent orchard.  Feel very strongly about getting a decent garden this year.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed early afternoon... It got down to 53 last night, has been mostly cloudy with some sun trying to come through.  High clouds, bright out there.
I did a load of clothes and hung them out as I figure they will mostly dry today.  There is no call for rain until Thursday afternoon although still cloudy with a very slight chance of a pop up.  I just figured that these needed to get done and out... 
I did the nurse cow this morning.  Came home and decided to get in the garden if it wasn't too muddy.  It actually wasn't bad.  Not real sticky since the rain was so soft and about as perfect as it could be the last 2 days.  We actually got 1.45 inches total and every single drop soaked in.  
I got all the onion plants in.  did a "triple row"... the whole length of the garden.  Back is telling me that it is not used to this bending over stuff.... then I put in some old seeds of zucchini, and scallop squash... then some out of a package of mixed summer squash seeds.  Finished out that row with wax bush beans.  The started the next row with "Jade" green beans halfway across.  I will put in the rest of the row with the brand new seeds I got yesterday... they are Top Crop green beans.
I had to take a break, so came in and ate another chicken breast meat sandwich from the one I roasted.  Had to take some stuff for the aches. 
I also got the 6 asparagus roots in.  They look pretty sad... sure hope that something comes up from them.  
I have some sunflowers I want to plant.  I put them at the ends of the rows and where I make a break between different seeds or varieties usually.  They just add to the garden.  I also will plant one whole row along one edge... I just like them. 
I need to get some cucumbers in.  And I want to put in some cantaloupe.  
I also am going to go buy a cattle panel since it doesn't look like DS gets the push to get the tomatoes in.  I want them in and done before the rain we are supposed to get


----------



## farmerjan

Done for the night.  Went to do the  nurse cow and get a text about 15 min later that there are cows out on the road... I panicked jumped in the car and got down to the gate... realized I really did shut the gate when I went in... so then came down the road and there are 5 across the road, from the house,  on the edge of the corn field... Got a bucket and called them and drove the truck and they followed right down to the front field & got them in.  So I texted DS and said he needed to bring up some hay... these need to be preg checked and moved... they have fall calves on them... and he came up with hay and was all pissy with me...said they needed to go somewhere this was getting ridiculous to feed them hay...they were wanting grass.... and who could come preg check them because I probably couldn't do them right????  Like what is his problem... and I made the comment that the one field was all grown up with the autumn olive bushes...that's why there wasn't that much grass for them, plus their calves are getting bigger and eating more..... and he said "well, then get a chain saw and cut them down, I don't have the time... "  like where did that come from either? ... Part of the reason the field has gotten so grown up is that for 2 years I asked about going in with the bush hog and cutting the fields and he always had an excuse why he couldn't put the bush hog on the tractor for me to do it... Even last year I did bush hogging.. it took me some time to get up in the tractor with the knees and all... but I still did some.  He never did the nurse cow pasture either, even though I asked about it.  I did it the year before in July...
So, I just said I will make some phone calls tomorrow.  GF followed him to the field, he had the truck with 2 rolls on it,  and he stood at the door of her truck talking to her and then got all sh#tty with me. I have about had it with his moods and all this crap with her.  They are his cows getting out of there... don't go off on me.  He bi#@Hes loud and long about my cows at the barn when they don't do what he wants... and he had no patience with the cow/calf pairs last night... I have about had it with his attitude again. 
So, I will call the vet tomorrow and see when he can come preg check and then DS can do what he wants with them. The fence they keep getting out is the high tensile that has NO electric on it... so they just push through for the grass and eventually just walk out through it.  
After all that, I went back up and turned the nurse cow out.  She had an attitude tonight too.  Was very intolerant of the calves.

I will do her in the morning and then go get a new panel and some t-posts... all the ones at the barn are tall and I don't need them 7 ft to just put in for the panel.... and come back and get it in so I can get the rest of the tomato plants in.  Then try to get in the cucumbers and cantaloupe, and maybe some winter squash....
 And see if the mower will start.  The forecast is for mostly clouds but some possible part sun for a while during the day then clouds and rain coming in for Friday and into Sat morning... and getting warmer.
  I really want to have most of what I want done, done,  so it can get well watered in... and if it warms up it should come up quickly.  I might do a short row of carrots.  The ground seems pretty decent and might get something out of them.  
Looks like the old seeds are not going to sprout...

I put in some dill, and marigolds, some straightneck yellow squash and some sunflowers and finally had to quit; back said enough.  This is all very different from what I have done the last few years so pulling on muscles that are not used to it.  

All according to what comes up of the old seed, then I will fill in with some other stuff.  I am going to put in a little bit of lettuce even though we will be getting into hot weather....and then in July get some broccoli started  for fall.  And more lettuce later.  

I ate some more roast chicken for supper... will get probably one more sandwich and then put the rest in to cook down for broth and maybe chicken salad out of the little left meat. 

The corn is really coming up across the road.  Looks like long green lines.... that is good. 

Gonna quit and get some sleep.


----------



## Baymule

You have been pushing hard the last few days. The problem I see with rented pasture is that the fences are never that great, if you do very much to the fences, that is costly and you can't "take" the fence with you when the lease ends. It looks like some owners do not appreciate the hard work y'all do on the upkeep of their property. 

I'm glad that you are getting the garden planted. You will enjoy the fresh vegetables, have some to put up and some to share. It sounds like you'll have a great garden! I love green onions, especially in scrambled eggs. Yummy!

Hope you can get DS to put the bush hog on the tractor and get the pasture mowed.  He needs to cut his crappy attitude towards you. You work your butt off and are pretty much at his beck and call. When ever and what ever time he wants to work calves, you are there to help. You are his back up and he needs to appreciate that instead of snarling at you and complaining. Maybe he had a bad day, but it isn't your fault. Maybe you should unload on him or at least have a sit down talk. 

Just my opinion, but I think you need to push towards getting your own place fenced, so you can have a few calves of what ever you want, at home. It would also help to keep the deer out and you could have a dog again. With all my barking dogs, deer never got in my garden.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have a sometimes ballistic son.  He's been sent to anger management, drug programs, some things don't improve.  Some do.  He is a decent person until some of these things take over....very talented.  Wasted often. Frustrated and annoying. Its like jekel and hyde. 😬.  Yes, I've unloaded on him before.  It's a tightrope we walk.  I feel your confused annoyance with no "real way" to fix it.  Short of divorcing them.  🤣

Doing a lot of own work gets me through.  Sometimes equipment handling is hard with weight and strength...at least my equipment is far smaller and I've learned to manhandle some of it!  Not always easy.  I've hired muscle on occasion.

I'm on garden weekend here, too!    Do it, best we can, when we can...hope for best.  Saw my friend whose tiller I have and thanked her for it.  She's was as happy that I let DS take my tractor and hog to cut for her, so we have a mutual benefit. Works for me.  Oddly, I'm looking to up posts & panels for similar use.😁. Would be nice if we lived close and could share the work.  The hard work  is always easier and seems more worthwhile, when you have another to at least hear you grumble or boast. 😊

Today I have my last store for the week.  4-5 hrs so easy day.  I'll suffer buying diesel before getting home so tractor can work all weekend 👍. Gotta get done because a heavy work load next week -- haven't checked but prob sun all week, just to annoy me!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Mini Horses it would be great if we were closer to share the big garden... work and bounty... I hope to be able to sell some of the extra stuff... enough to pay for the plants and seeds and all...  Luckily my plants were not expensive.  You figure 2.50 a 4 pack is like less than $.65 a plant... I sure ought to be able to sell enough to pay for them.  I am kinda keeping a running total of what I am spending... including the plowing and tilling... to see how it comes out at the end of the season.  I am actually hoping that there are more people looking for fresh produce so that I will be able to sell stuff.  I won't have a big variety... but am going to try to put the tomatoes into boxes/baskets or what ever by the variety to see if people like some kinds better than others.  And I have planted quite a few of the Roma type tomatoes for sauce and such.  We'll see.  Still, if things don't do real good, if I have enough for myself and a little extra that will be good enough.  Plus to feed the chickens....

I went and looked at fencing at Lowe's and to pick up the new weedeater that I bought on line.  My other one is probably not fixable the guy said.  I was going to go with a Dewalt since I have several of those tools and batteries, but they are alot heavier to handle.  I had the black and decker and had 3 batteries already so went with another one.  It has lasted 4-5 years... I didn't pay $90 for the new one, special on line and of course another 5% with the Lowes card which will get paid off next month.  I had seen some "field fence" for $269 for 330 ft roll... but it is a little lighter weight and only class 1 galvanized... class 3 lasts much longer and is of course more expensive.  The co-op here had fence panels for $1 more than TSC advertised,,, but the fence posts were .30 - .50 more each and I did not want real tall ones.  I spent some time looking at types of flooring for the bathroom since I was there and got to talking to a "salesman" who seemed very knowledgeable... some really don't seem to know what they are talking about.  Brought home a couple of small sample pieces just to see what I think of the colors in the room.  I am going with "fake " planking instead of a tile pattern.  I like wood looking stuff. 

Went from there to TSC.... got 5 steel posts and then found a damaged(bent on one end) cattle panel and got it for 20% off... so it was 24 + change instead of 30.99.  I was happy and brought it home and put it on a hard surface and mostly straightened it out anyway.  Doesn't have to be perfectly straight to hold up tomatoes.  I got it and the other short piece I had here that I cut off the  "twisted like a pretzel" one I had.  Got them both up and the tomatoes planted.  Do you know I still have 12 plants left over? .  Gonna go by and see if Sam has all his yet...I really don't want to put them in... I have A LOT of tomatoes in now.  I always buy too many... plus the ones I started that I salvaged from the hail were starting to come along....
Didn't get anything else in... wanted to but I was pretty tired out from the trip to the stores and then putting up the panels and all... 

By the time I got home, got the panel straightened and up and the short one up and all the rest of the tomatoes planted that fit... it was time to bring the laundry in;  then went to do the nurse cow.  She was in a better mood tonight too.  
Then came home and weedeated until dark ... which wasn't very long.  
The weather forecast is for some rain to come in tonight... and last until early tomorrow and then maybe another wave of rain after that... I have to load the meters and hoses for the big 250 cow farm tomorrow,  that canceled on me last week. Hope I can do it inbetween rain showers.  

Oh yeah, I also hit a good thing at the co-op... I went and got some feed to get me through with the nurse cow...used up the feed I picked up Sat at the feed store I like.... and on the way out I saw some horse feed for $10  bag... seems it was "out of date"... like the cows will care???? We basically only use it to get them into the catch pens... so I bought all 5 bags... and if I mix a scoop in with the nurse cow feed it won't hurt... I mean it is 11 or 12 % protein... no soy and all that stuff... probably "better nutrition" than the cow feed that I get,  because I basically only get the "cheapest" maintenance stuff for when we call the cows in at pastures... it is a treat, not their ration for perfect production or anything.  They are supposed to be getting that from the grass this time of year.  That is cheaper than bulk price.  Turns out it is 20.99 a bag normally.  It pays to look for the bargains.  

Did find the sheep and goat fencing I want for the property... 4x4 inch holes and all... $ 399 a roll at TSC... What did you pay for yours at TSC last year or 2 years ago @Mini Horses ???? I will probably cry when I hear... I am thinking that I ought to go on and get it now... I can put it on the TSC card with no interest for 12 or 18 months... no 5% discount but..... They had 4 rolls... get a discount on 10 rolls but I don't think I  need that many... Glad I don't want the 2x4 wire... that was even more for a 220 ft roll....   

Guess that's all for now.... Allergies weren't bad until this afternoon when the sun came out for a bit.;  and then hit me with a vengenance.  Eyes have finally stopped watering.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bought 3/21 at $269.  Red Brand sheep/goat, 330'. 🙄. Sadly it's way up in price.  I'd like  a couple more rolls.  Will recheck current prices but, think it's $399 here now. Was last month online....didn't ask in store.

DD works at Lowes and they carry Red Brand in field fence, so I'll ask her to see if they'll get the 4x4 on special order...don't expect any real price difference.  She gets 10% discount and at these prices that could "pay" for several posts!

Killer prices. 😢. Don't need to tell you about post $.  It's all pretty painful!

I have a place I've considered hotwiring but goats are not very good with just that.  So I've not taken time and material -- that I already have!! -- to do.  I'm considering that a real strong box may work and it's cheaper than rolls of fence.  Horses, they are real good with hot wire.  Have several solar boxes, 2 need new batteries, but they do not have the jolt of plug ins.  Plug ins...need a plug.  Have an old plug in that still works and packs a decent punch.  May try a small area...within a perimeter.  If it works, can run at other open field, which would only be daytime graze, back to barn at night. 🤷.  Considering time and effort issues for tryouts. 🙄😁 

Animals create so many considerations to handle.

a couple chickens went into garden yesterday.  Of course, straight to mulched tomatoes!   They scratched into it. Found the brown paper, not worms, tried 4 places then left. 😁. Lucky me.  I have to put wire on that pole gate! Chore 1000!


----------



## Baymule

OK Brand 4" sheep and goat wire is $339 here at TSC, was @249. At the local hardware store in Groveton, I've got Mr. Benny working me up a price on 10-15 rolls. Not going to use the horse wire this go-round. Shorter rolls, cost more and harder to stretch. Better buy wire now, next week it will cost more. Pretty soon it will take a wheel barrow of money to buy a T-post.


----------



## farmerjan

RAIN and MORE RAIN..... WOW Better not cry too much, might flood the whole place.  We needed some rain and got that nice 1 1/2 inches a couple days ago.  BUT, we got a deluge last night and we were not even in the path of the worst of it.  It stayed more just to the west of us and headed more north through the night.  Started raining here around 11 and was still raining but not real hard... steady..... until after midnight.  Then the overnight radar showed it stayed more east and just skirted the area until around 5 a.m.  and it has hit us pretty hard since.  Pouring down, then lets up and then more.  There have been flood watches just north and west of us, and a tornado watch now to the east since we are getting more of the hard rain.  Supposedly some winds  and gusts, but we are so far not getting much of that. 
I am very thankful I got in the garden what I have so far and that I got all the tomatoes in that I did yesterday.  Going to look and see if there is another piece of fence panel around to take care of the last dozen if I can't find a home for them in the next day or 2. 
Everything else in so far at least is "well watered in"....
It does look like it will taper off and head east by 10 or 11 so I should be able to load the truck with the meters etc, in the dry.  It looks like it will keep heading more north than east but I think that @Mini Horses will get a good bit of it after 12-1 p.m..  Then we are supposed to get more late afternoon/eve and then exit out of here by mid day Saturday. 

There are a few rumbles of thunder but not too bad.  I think we will be pretty much out of that path.

So, I am going to go in and make sure I have enough bottles in the racks and go to feed the nurse cow.  Then come back and get the truck loaded.  Going to take a couple of contractor garbage bags and stop and get a couple bags of my preferred feed for the cow and then can mix it with the other; on my way to test. 

Pouring again...like REALLY POURING DOWN.

Got a mouse last night.  Yesterday I went to move some stuff and one popped out of a box, that I had a pkg of caramel corn in, and some non perishables,  that I had picked up at Sharp Shopper last week.  One of those promo $.99 things... thinking I might like it one day when craving something sweet. And yes, there was a hole in the bag....  DAM#@D little s.o.b.   Well I put out a couple of sticky traps and there is one on them this morning.  Have no idea if it is that one... put a couple pieces of the caramel corn in the middle of the one trap and put the other one between 2 boxes and that is the one I caught it on.  Going to dispose of it and then see if there are any more.  I caught one in the kitchen trap about a month ago and have not seen any real activity.... I leave the traps set in the kitchen and put fresh peanut butter on them every once in a while... Hadn't seen where anything had been around them. 
The joys of an old house...


----------



## farmerjan

I'm going to see if the local TSC can get the OK Brand wire at a better price....That is alot better than the current @399... 
@Baymule , don't forget that TSC will give an additional discount if you buy 10 or more rolls....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule , don't forget that TSC will give an additional discount if you buy 10 or more rolls....


If she goes to the same one where she got the posts she might manage another 15% off


----------



## Mini Horses

That rain you're getting moves NE and we will most likely get tail end of it, just as the southern ones moves in mid to late afternoon, spending the night!  Yes, heavy rains.  I'm working betweens bands of light rains now to get 18 squash plants moved.  Would love to get eggplant and peppers set, snap beans in but looks to be dim hopes. 😔
Last area of retill won't happen now, maybe Sunday.

 grass is loving it!


----------



## farmerjan

Not much more than a few sprinkles this afternoon.... until about 5 and then it POURED down like someone was dumping out a bucket, at the farm.  The roads and everything looked soaked here at the house when I got home at nearly dark...
 And of all things ... I have NO WATER in the faucets at the house.  Checked the breaker box and flipped them to make sure the well pump hadn't kicked off... NOPE..... so no shower tonight.  I just ate a ham sandwich... and drank some MT Dew that was in a bottle in the fridge.... not going to bother DS .... not a life or death thing tonight.  I will deal with it in the morning.  OF COURSE, it is a holiday weekend... luckily no animals depending on water..... if I can't figure it out, I will go take a shower at his house since he is never hardly using it... and wait for Tuesday to make some calls... Not paying outrageous weekend or holiday rates.... maybe DS will know what to try... 

Makes life interesting....


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, my....running water is kinda nice to have.  Sounds like wiring.  🤷🤞 Any chance the rain got to wires between box & pump?   Mine is all underground between actual pump at well and into house at electrical connect.  I have a deep well with the pump that drops into the pipe. Not easy to work like the above ground type.  Hope DS can find the problem!   Maybe a bad breaker....

Our rain happened for a good part of yesterday.  Slacked late day.....got feeding done 😊...then late night a heavy amount again.  They say nothing until maybe Fri and heat returns to 80-90s.  Should get garden done 🤞and yard will need mowing!  Of course, heavy job work scheduled this week & next     I'm over raining for a while!!!


Had a delicious steak last night!!  Thank your herd.  🤣


----------



## Baymule

I’ll compare TSC price against the local hardware store. On an order, he will usually beat other prices, as it is an in-out order and not inventory sitting around. 

Hope you can get your water issue figured out.


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to go out and get long hoses into the truck for this afternoons test.  Just got off the phone with the farmer from last night.  Had discrepancies and had to have him go look for a couple cows that he had entered into his computer, that transferred to mine with the jump drive transfer I do... and then couldn't get into the stupid program because there was a conflict in the billing date... OH I AM SOOOO SICK of this stupid electronic stuff sometimes.  Finally got all that straight and then the conflicting info... this is partly because they are not testing every month so things that don't get entered in right away, get forgotten and all that... like a calving date that didn't get written down etc and so forth... It is very aggravating.....

Got that finally straightened out... texted Deb and said it would just be better to do the tree limb trimming tomorrow since I am tied up with this computer stuff... and it is sooo wet out there.  Then talked to DS, he had been at Deb's to get a sq bale for 2 cows at the barn... she told him about the water... he called and I said I was not going to worry about it til tomorrow as I had to go to work in a little bit and have to go back by yesterday's farm first to get their computer straightened out and the stuff transferred back and then go to the other farm to test... that I was just not going to worry about the water until tomorrow... So I am going out to put the sample bottles in the truck, get the long hoses I have to use at today's farm on the truck... and head for the other farm first.  I am going to take 10 minutes to go out and look at the garden first... got some wet paper bags that I want to put down along the one side of the tomatoes so they will kinda dry there and maybe just stay put.  
We got .5 inch yesterday afternoon when I was gone to work... after the 1.2 inches that I dumped yesterday morning... hope it didn't "drown" the little tomato plants.  Hope to see the potatoes coming up soon...  

Time for the rat race again... Got at least 1 more farm to get scheduled for next week..... 
Grass will be a foot tall by the time the lawn dries out to mow again....
Can I run away from home for  a "ME" vacation like @Baymule said that @rachels.haven needs???? NO, I just don't want to HAVE to go to work when it is nice out....just like @Mini Horses ... always seems like they have to be worked when it is pretty out and we can be doing better things at home...


----------



## Baymule

A good couple of days away does wonders. You should go visit somebody, even an overnight will refresh you.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> And of all things ... I have NO WATER in the faucets at the house. Checked the breaker box and flipped them to make sure the well pump hadn't kicked off... NOPE


That sucks! The time it happened to me I ended up calling the well drillers after checking all the parts in the house. I assumed the pump had gone belly up. They found that one of the wires in the well head had arced and fried. How this happens 40 years after the pump was put in I have no idea. They had just enough wire left to be able to splice it.


----------



## farmerjan

Home;  I came out from the gate at the nurse cow field, coming to the house, it is almost dark...and here is a cow walking along the fence....ON THE WRONG SIDE .... then I see another... I called and they headed towards me which I had stopped at the gate to their field by then... and got the 2 in without anyone else managing to get out... Then I hear another cow and here comes a 3rd one... had to get a bucket off the back of the truck to trick her to come in the gate while trying to keep the rest in... Called DS... yes he had opened up the front field with the grass because he said there were several out this afternoon.... and I told him that I just now had to put 3 back in... the 2 CONSTANT troublemakers... and one of mine now is following them out.  He is going to bring a roll of hay tonight when he gets done  (sounds like he is at the races although he would not admit it)  and they are getting moved tomorrow... These are the ones that are getting preg checked on Wed.... I am D@#NED sick of them getting out... and DS has done nothing to fix any of the spots I have been patching... He was going to get them moved the next couple of days... but now it will be tomorrow.... This pasture will be empty all summer so at least I won't have to deal with it once they are out. 
Testing went fine, and I told the guy that the company has hired a new girl to do some part-time stuff, and that she is maybe looking for some more herds so that I may be giving some to her...maybe this herd since it is closer up to her area.... but it would not be for a few months until she gets some experience under her belt.  She is from a dairy farm background so at least knows the basics of farming and all that.  This might be the answer to my getting out... I will know more after we do the meter calibration in August.  I think that it might be time... to at least cut back a few more....maybe keep the few I really like...or are real close... I know that my far away one is on the way out... and 2 others are just testing every other month anymore... maybe not have to deal with it in the winter anymore... WE'LL see how things go for the next couple months... I've got my 30 years in... the extra money is still nice... but I am not sure it is worth the aggravation....

No water still;  DS said earlier that I can go to his house to take a shower or whatever... and he will look at it in the morning I guess... Maybe look and see if something happened to the wires in the well cap thing like @Bruce suggested.  It is not the breaker.... I can take a couple of 5 gal buckets to the water trough next door where the PITA cows are and scoop out some if I need it.  It is a spring fed one and the water is real good... runs continuously.... I will deal with it tomorrow.  Deb is wanting to come and cut down the couple limbs on the maple tree in front that are hanging down so you hit them when you are using the riding mower... I think she wants someone/ or something to do/  with someone... she is out for several days at the farm. 
Brought the samples all in the house.  Will take the meters and hoses off the truck tomorrow and make sure there is nothing else in there and go get some of the mulch hay from around the hay storage places.
  I'm hoping that it will be dry enough on top that I can get some more stuff planted.... cukes, cantaloupe, winter squash and maybe some more summer squash.  I know I have none in the freezer... and I like "mashed yellow squash"  ( done just like mashed potatoes) for a veg... and they have to be less fattening too.... or just with a little butter, salt and pepper.... but mashed is good.  They don't take much time to blanch and freeze either... 
I need to leave at least 1 or 2 rows for later plantings of green beans and some broccoli and cabbage I will start in about 4-6 weeks for fall.  I like broccoli too.... might try to make some sauerkraut if I get some cabbages...
Just hoping that it will start to grow quick so I can see what is coming up and what isn't in the older seeds.  The real old seeds probably aren't going to be any good as the sprouting was a dismal failure... but they are 10 years old or more....  . 
I did get a chance to look at the tomatoes and peppers real quick before I left for work and they really looked good. 
The gladiolus bulbs I planted  the day before the garden in one of the planters, are coming up... so I am hoping that the vegs start coming up quick too. 
  Nothing NEEDS to be done tonight that I can do... and I am not in the mood to do it anyway. Better to go to bed and get up with a better attitude....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a note, I tried to post the previous post 4 times last night and again twice this morning.  Inbetween I went on a couple of other sites and had no trouble getting on or anything.  Posted on another one and it took like 3 seconds.  I seem to have trouble getting on here often.  Thought it was my computer, but then I think it would be a problem with any site.  Any one else have any trouble like this?


----------



## Mini Horses

I've had computer issues all week  but I have satellite net and often the storms interrupt and the storms are not where you are, just between.  🙄🤷. Confusing.

BUT. I have had this site with access trouble more often lately.  Usually for a day or so.  And the posting doesn't.  Maybe it's just here in VA. 🤣

I like the idea to drop further farms!   I have two of those I'm planning same.  No issue with the stores but, a cut back effort.  I had once cut to 3, then they added 4th after I had said I'd help until a rep found.  Now a 5th has taken that route.  Now I need to back them off again...two are near each other and both further from me.  Plus 3 once a month that are only 1 hr each quickies by them.  They need a rep for those 5!!

That would allow me a few hrs in slow time, 3 days a week in seasonal resets.  That's where I think I want to go for maybe another year.  Gives me time to find and develop a little steady farm income...all I need.  We'll work at getting out of our jobs!  🤗. Two years ago it was good...now, today's economy, it's a touch scary.


----------



## murphysranch

Hi FJ. As I've said, I've been following you and learning alot. But what I don't know is what you do for those dairy farms. I went to an ag college centuries ago, so I'm sorta familiar with dairies. Thanks.


----------



## farmerjan

@murphysranch ; I may have explained my job back awhile in my journal, but short version... I am a milk tester.  I work for Dairy Herd Improvement Assoc... DHIA.... we go into a dairy farm when they are going to be milking... set up meters that gather milk and take a sample from every cow that goes through the parlor... I get a weight of how much milk she makes for that milking....the milk is tested for butterfat, protein , and somatic cell count (scc) .  High cell count means an infection of some sort which is what causes mastitis. The milk companies that pick up the milk pay more for low cell count milk because it has a "longer shelf life".  Most mastitis is caused by a staph or strep infection. Some are chronic and some are sudden flareups due to an injury or some environmental condition that causes her to get exposed to a "bug".  Understand that everybody,  has "germs" and "bugs".  We cannot live in a sterile body.  Every cow has a scc... but the lower the count, the "cleaner" the milk so to speak.  There are allowable limits for a milk company to accept from a farm.  The farmer gets paid a premium for lower cell count milk as well as for higher butterfat.  We do not get paid on protein in this area... places like Wis and some parts of PA even, as well as other states, will pay on what is called "cheese yield" and that is affected by the protein.... that milk goes mostly into processing at cheese plants.
I record all pertinent info that occurs on the farm... calving, dry off, breeding all that sort of stuff and the farmer gets back a concise report with all that info in one place which also helps him to "compare his cows against each other" for profitability... plus the lab reports on the cow's milk...
The basics boil down to this... A cow should calve every 12 months... she is in milk 10 of those 12 months with a 60 day dry period for the calf (fetus) to complete it's growth and for her body to regenerate and produce colostrum for the new calf... Then she will come into her milk and should peak at around 75-200 days and then start to fall off so she is making less milk at dry off...
Say a cow makes 25,000 lbs a year .  She has a calf every 12-12.5 months... breeds back at 60-90 days fresh, has average butterfat of 3.5-3.7%... Low scc of 75-100,000 regularly.  Compared to a cow that makes 40,000 lbs of milk.  Has mastitis off and on; so has a high cell count which hurts the % in the milk tank;  which means if she gets treated with antibiotics, her milk is NOT going in the tank.... so lost income... everytime she gets "pulled out of the tank" that is "lost income" ( yes, it is often fed to baby calves or pigs or something... but it is not making him any actual money in the milk check).... then she does not breed back as fast, so then only has a calf every 15-18 months... butterfat the same 3.5% or so.   Although she is making alot more milk, there comes a balance and that high producer may actually be making the farmer less money because of her problems... even with more milk....  So what we do is provide a farmer with a monthly report...(usually) and he can "stay on top of what his cows are doing."  There are other factors, but we basically have computer programs that now can compare everything the cows do, produce, don't do etc... and it is right in his hand.  There are computer systems that he has everything in front of him right there on the farm... even ways to get a reading on the milk viscosity which is an indication of mastitis... and all the daily info is compiled right there... but for a true reading they have to send off the samples so they know what individual cows are doing. 
My job is basically being phased out as farms get bigger and more and more electronics come into play... robotic milkers ... all sorts of stuff.  But that is only economical on big farms to install all those electronics as they don't come cheap...
Unfortunately the smaller farms are going by the wayside due to costs and having to make more milk to spread the costs out over a bigger base.  So a farmer gets bigger, and then they get into more and more electronic things that also give them answers to things that they will wait a week for from us... although many of the reports now can be e-mailed to a farmer so it is only turn around time from samples sent, to run through the machines there in the labs, to e-mail info back to the farmer...


----------



## farmerjan

Nice out this morning but going to get hotter.  Yesterday, Sunday, DS mowed about 30-40 acres.  I went and picked him up so he could leave the tractor since he will bale with that one.  
Then we moved the cows that keep getting out of the useless high tensile fencing here next door.  They were out Sat eve then again Sunday morning, and after DS texted me and said they were out and he had to put them back in... I went and got them in the smaller "catch lot" and shut the gates.  They had some shade and some grass which they ate down... no water, but tough.  No more loose and into my yard and then in the road and a couple had gone through the garden but did very little damage other than a couple of onion plants and making tracks in the soft soil.  So the trouble makers are at the barn and will be preg checked on Wed and moved to other appropriate places.  DS moved that bull to a group of cows with small calves ready to be bred rather than go get a new one out of the bull lot.  This one has either got all these cows well bred, or we have problems.  He has spent the better part of his time at the corner of the field that is closest to the bull across the road just quietly "talking trash about how big and tough he is"... So he had better have done his job with those cows he was in with already... To the tune of being 5+ months bred.  

He also came by about dark after discovering that the hot water was leaking at the bottom element... it has literally been leaking enough to get the well down and so I had a little water pressure but not much at all.  That is why I said I had no water because it literally ran a trickle then stopped every time.  The water is all over the basement dirt floor.  He said he thought he had the special socket/wrench that you use to change the hot water elements (it is electric) at his house.  Well he has one but it was pretty well worn and said it would not grip the nut part to get it out so he was going to get one in the morning (today) and then fix it tonight. He has an element for it as he used to have problems with his at his house.  He did turn off the water to the heater so I do have cold running water anyway.  Heated a little and washed up pretty decently.  Hopefully will be able to take a shower at my own house this evening.  But at least the cold works and I could flush and all in the bathroom.  Got a gallon jug mostly full this morning and set out on the deck in the sun to make sun tea... I had about 1 glass left.  Whew!!!

Planted some of the purple "green" beans last night and some older butternut squash seeds to see if they come up.  Moved the row marker and want to get out there in just a bit to do a small sq of country gentleman sweet corn, and a spot for cucmbers and cantaloupe.  Got some more new butternut squash seeds and some striped crenshaw to plant.  

Got to go around and pick up all the stuff that Deb helped cut away from the porch... all the volunteer black walnut trees that the squirrels so thoughfully keep "planting" for me.  also the stuff we cut out of the maple tree so I can ride the mower without getting my head taken off.  Going to hang the spider plants now on the branches too.  Frost is done I am sure, so they can get put out for the summer in the shade of the maple.  With a few of the lower hanging branches out, they will get a little early sun and then mostly shade all day but it is definitely brighter under there.  

DS was going to work on the rake teeth this morning since he moved the cows and all last night.  Said that I should be able to rake some of the hay later this afternoon, if the sun dries it out, enough. 

Headed out to do the nurse cow and get the day started for "whatever comes up next".


----------



## murphysranch

Thank you FJ. 

When I was in grad school, I worked with the United Dairymen of Arizona. There was an aflatoxin disaster and millions of gallons of milk had to be dumped. I was the one to find where the aflatoxin was residing within the milk protein. (in the ash portion). With that discovery, the UDA was able to screen future milk for aflatoxin contamination. 

I imagine petri dishes of all those samples you take are something done by outside labs. 

Fascinating learning, by the way. I love science. Thank you again.


----------



## farmerjan

Our milk samples are sent to a lab in Lancaster PA.  They can do lots of other things now besides the basics.... Milk can be tested for A2A2, they do DNA testing, Johnes, specific things to find what type of mastitis and there are tests nowadays for susceptibility to different antibiotics and treatments.. The lab also offers different types of blood tests... and there is alot of DNA stuff done with reg animals.....


----------



## farmerjan

Been a LOOOONG day.
  Happy Memorial day to the families of the brave men and women that have fought for and died for our country. 

Got up and planned to work a little in the garden... DS called and wanted to get the cows with spring calves from the one field at doug's farm,  down the driveway to the barn and the ones matched out to pasture since it was near the field he had cut.  He was working on the teeth in the rake and getting it all ready to go. 
So I went and put the cow in,  went down there, had to bring them up the lane and down the driveway to the barn... just about 100 ft around the corner there along the road to go down the driveway.  He got a couple that lives next to his own house to come... mostly to stand at the road so the cars would slow down and the cows would go the right way... Went like clockwork.  So then I went up and turned the cow out.  Went and got some water and stuff to put in the little cooler, got the 12 tomato plants to give to the daughter of the "doug" that used to own the farm... she had come out thinking the cows were loose.... they live across the road there... and I asked if she had started the garden and did she need any tomato plants... she said they were just getting to it so I offered them to her.  The other ones I asked had too many already too.... then came back to the barn.  We got the rest of the teeth in the rake, then went in the barn, sorted the cows and worked the couple of bull calves, greased and fueled up and everything ready.  Then I left with the tractor and rake, and he was going to load the cows to go out and meet me there.  He came by a few minutes after I got there so that worked out.  He parked there on the side of the road, we went up and he showed me the thinner stuff and we looked at whether it needed tedding... some did but the majority would probably be okay.  So I started on raking the thinner stuff, and then he came back with the tedder after I had raked 2 rows in the other thicker field... I said I thought it was 50/50 that raking would be enough.  So he said to keep raking one area that was a little thinner, and he tedded a bunch.  Then got a call that there were some cows out behind his house... so I went with him and got my car and he went up to see if the stupid neighbor had opened the gate again.... I am putting a lock on it this next week as soon as I get one....DS was going to just open up some gates into another field where they haven't been yet so they can eat grass.   I assume he got them situated as I didn't hear anything else.  So I took the car back to the field and got back on the tractor... plus this gave me the freedom to quit when I wanted and leave with having a vehicle there.  
DS had brought me a "wendy's"  lunch when he came back with the tedder... so I did get a c'burger and a cold drink and some chicken nuggets that I didn't eat yet. 
Anyway, I raked until I have done more than 3/4 of what is there... including the stuff he tedded.  It was drying fast today with the sun, no humidity, and a light breeze.   Just got to rake 2 rows up along one fence, finish the 2 ends which are about 6-8 rows each and then do the one smaller field that is up the hill.  He tedded a good part of that so it ought to be in good shape.  Then go to the other place up the road that we do... Maybe go tedd it first, then do the other raking, then either go from there and rake or wait and rake Wed morning. We have the vet Wed for the preg checks on the cows we moved that were always getting out... and then move them around probably on Thuirsday. 

Seems like I am going to have to go to NH with him this coming weekend.  The friend is not going because he is going to be making hay also.  We are supposed to get this rain stuff Thursday eve into Friday, then cooler and mostly sun for several days again.  DS said he might mow on Friday before we go... dreading another 12 hour trip.... and the house clean out.  Seems my sister is too busy to go next weekend... they got what they wanted... and her son is the one that wants nothing... but he is a direct beneficiary... but is not willing to come help do anything to clean it out.  Looks like it will just be my poa brother, DS and me.   Don't even know if we are bringing back the other truck as they have been unable to get the other caliper for the brakes.  But we are getting the backhoe....

Deb had talked about staying out all week instead of going back for Thursday and Friday then coming back to the farm for the weekend again....., unless she has to do an interview for the new company that is taking over what her present company has been doing.... SO I am going to hit her up and see if she can do the nurse cow for a couple days.  I will take a couple sq bales of hay up there, let her put the cow in with the calves and give her grain in the morning... stay in with them for the day, then just turn her out in the afternoon sometime... that way she won't have to stay and wait for half an hour twice a day while she eats her grain.... and she will be ready to come out in the evening.  It's about the easiest I can make it for a couple of days... she will survive not getting grain twice... I will have her feed a little more in the morning.... and it will only be a couple of days.  
I really want to get some more stuff planted so it can be sprouting while I am gone.  I will not get the mowing done or the electric netting up before I go... but if I can get stuff planted it will take several days for it to come up so ought to be sprouting by the time I get back.  And I need to at least get all the stuff we cut down and the low lying limbs off the maple, loaded on the back of the truck so the grass is not growing up into it and make it a pain to try to mow next week.  Maybe I can get in the garden Wed, or Thursday.... I guess he is thinking about taking off Friday to go and we will be back on Monday.... 
I really thought that friend was going to make it work to go with him.... I really didn't want to go back with all we are trying to do... I guess this is a bit of the push to get some more of these cows out to grass/pasture... at least out where they should not be getting out through fences or anything.... 
We'll do what we have to do.  
Allergies driving me nuts but  it was kinda nice to be back on the tractor... Got hot in the sun... long day.... still hard to get on and off it, and knees ache a bit but don't "hurt"....It will get better... 
Tomorrow will be another longish day... supposed to be hotter too....

Went to DS's house and got a good hot shower... and I put some clothes in the washer here;  they can wash in cold (room temp) water... will get them on the line tomorrow.... mostly the snap and button short sleeved shirts I like to wear in the hot weather... keeps me cooler.  Cannot abide t-shirts in the heat... 

Forgot to send in the electric payment so have to get it in the mail tomorrow so it gets there by the 4th... since I can no longer go pay it at the bank.  I am not paying a "convenience fee" to pay it by cc over the phone or anything.  Don't trust the mail much but last month it was there and came out of my checking acct. in 4 days... I had allowed for 10 days... so I think as long as it gets there this week it ought to be fine.  

Time to go to bed...


----------



## Baymule

Another busy weekend coming up! Too bad you have to go back, I know you aren’t looking forward to it. Hopefully this will be it and you won’t have to go again.


----------



## Mini Horses

Juggle, juggle.....it's tiring, I know.


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to Deb and she is going with me in the morning to see what to do for the nurse cow.  I am going to make it easy, and take a couple sq bales up.... she can put her in with the calves in the morning, give her the grain, put a 1/2 sq bale in the bunk, and let her stay in with the calves for most of the day, then just turn her out in the evening.  Just for Sat and Sunday.  She will leave to go back to Washington area for work on Monday... and get things in line for the application to the new company.  At least the calves will get to eat good while she is eating the grain.  

Talked to DS this morning... went and did the cow... went to the barn and worked another calf and he got the others paired up that we tagged yesterday.  He was going to move them today.  I went from there to the farm and got on the tractor.  Did all the raking at the one place and then went to the other place.  Was raking when DS came by with the baler.... and brought me some lunch again, then we went to the other place;  he took me back to my car so I would have it when I finished.   We will take all the equipment back to the barn or to the next field we are going to cut... 
I raked and finished that last field.  The sky turned real dark and it didn't look good.  I went by where he was baling to make sure he was doing okay... then came home to do the samples.  Got on the computer and saw where there might be some POP UP t-storms... out of no where it seems.  It is more humid today so it happens but there was no warning of it.  
DS texted me and said it sprinkled... then stopped... and then a couple more.  He did not stop baling. Seems it rained about 1/100th inch where I had finished the last field... And now there is another chance of some pop up stuff after 6 p.m..... Not what I want to hear. Hoping it will go around or dissipate .

Samples got dropped off and then I went and got enough feed to get through the weekend while I am gone.  
Tomorrow is the vet and I assume that DS will finish baling the last field I raked if it does not rain on it tonight.  Then move the preg cows to his place down near GF .  Honestly I don't know what his plans are because I don't think he is going to wean the calves off with us going away....

I want to get in the garden here and get a few things in before I do any other chores.  
I am worn out though, the allergies are really bad this year and it wipes me out.  Feel like I have blown my brains out my nose,  today and eye is so irritated and runny 

I am going to go up to the cow and then go by DS and get another shower.  He hasn't had time to get to the hot water heater with the hay and all.... Maybe once this hay is moved and the rest baled...

Had to come in and take a break for a little bit.... Drank some more water.


----------



## farmerjan

Went out to the garden for a little bit.  I see some green beans and some wax beans coming up... 2020 seeds.  The onion plants look a little more "alive" and the tomatoes are getting a deep dark green so they are putting out roots into the dirt.  Peppers look a little more "alive",  too.  
Also some squash;  seeds are from 2020....
Nothing in the potatoes yet.  I did plant some Country Gentleman shoepeg sweet corn this evening in a small "square" and left a space about the same size for another planting... If these seeds come up good then I will plant a second time... if spotty I will use the seed I have left to fill in.  Planted some striped crenshaw squash and some cantaloupe seeds.  Also put some sunflower seeds along the edge of the garden.  I see some others I planted coming up.  
I did plant some gherkin cucumber seeds too.  Also some real old hubbard squash seeds.  
I am excited about seeing some things coming up....And the deer had better stay out of them when I am gone....there is a ton of stuff for them to eat everywhere else....
Then I went up to the cow and then came home.  Got here, in the house and then realized I did not go take a shower... and I am too achey to make a trip out so will heat some water and wash up tonight.  I will be glad to get some hot water again.  I let the clothes soak and will run them through and hang tomorrow.
  We are supposed to be nice with another "chance" of a pop up shower with the humidity increasing.  At least the possible ones on the radar for 5-6 p.m. faded out.  Hoping that tomorrow is hot and sunny for the better part of the day so that DS can get the last of the hay baled... 
My eyes are watering so time to go get a cool wet wash cloth and get washed up for the night.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Have you thought about getting a water storage tank for the well if the pressure is that low? 

I think they make moisture alarms too, that you could set near the water heater or other internal plumbing stuff, and if it leaks the alarm goes off so you learn about the issue earlier.


----------



## Baymule

Are y’all baling round or square bales? Hope y’all get all done and no rain on the hay.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed.  warm overnight... 66 this morning and already at 87 before noon.  That's warm for here.  Our average temp here this time of year is about 80.  But we are supposed to have a front coming through and 60% chance showers/storms tomorrow.  Then a cool down to normal 80's.  Of course it is supposed to be nice over the weekend and into next week and we are going to have to be gone.... DS says that he may very well mow before we leave Friday aft.... so at least it can be drying while we are gone.  
Got Deb this morning and she went up to farm to see about letting the cow in with the calves.  Should be easy for her, for the weekend, and then she goes back Sunday aft to her house up near work, and we are going to be home on  Monday.  I will have to fill the water troughs if we don't get much rain to fill them tomorrow.  I'm hoping we get some good rain and fill them too.
Then went by the farm, but DS had asked his GF to go and open gates and see if she could get cows to come in.  I told her if she had trouble to call me, that I would help but she seemed to have a plan to get them in and I didn't want to step on her toes. 
 Left there, went to get gas and 2 of the 3 stations had gone up to 4.39 from the 4.29.  I filled up the forester, came back to get the truck but I had filled it the other day so got the explorer... It had gone up to 4.35 in that 45 minutes.  So I filled the explorer.

  Then I went to the garage and talked to them about getting the air conditioning/coolant system fixed where it is leaking... and to give the car a complete "go over" while it was on the lift.  Just had the oil changed so don't need that.  Then WHEN I ever get the title situation fixed, I will see about selling it.  So, left the Explorer and got the outback that they had checked over and it is not the cv joint and there is nothing loose or leaking or anything.  The clicking noise I hear, they said they did hear only on occasion, like me, but cannot find anything definite anywhere.  So, I left the explorer and brought it home.  Filled it also at 4.35... So, I can use it and he said that he wouldn't be afraid to drive it because there is nothing in the drive train that is loose or anything.  

Guess the GF got the cows moved because I see the gates are no longer across the driveway.  She never called so I am hoping there was no problem.  I will head to the barn in just a few minutes.  
Stopped at DS's neighbor and got the broccoli plants he wanted to give me.  He has about 15 more tomatoes he tried to give me even though I just gave away a dozen.  They are in the shade, soaking up water so I can plant them tonight. 

DS wants me to bring the tractor and rake home so will probably go get it after we get done with the preg checks.  Then he can take me back to get my vehicle after.  

Going to go to the barn.  One good thing, it is cooler there to work cattle... cold in the winter, but really decent when it is hot out.


----------



## farmerjan

Things just don't seem to want to work out.  Preg check went okay... 2 there that should have been preg but weren't... 1 also not preg then realized she had a fairly new calf that DS tagged when it was born... Going to sell one of mine that I bought.  She has a small calf and has no milk... not worth keeping and she is open I think.  
Most everyone else is 5 m/l  months... 2 that are 6-7 that are going to be kept at the barn and calves weaned off when we get back.  Lost 1 cow at this pasture back a couple months but her calf must be stealing since the only calf without a momma was that one and looks pretty decent.  So he decided to take 15 cows and the 16 calves to pasture so the guy quits having a sh!t fit over it... and since the calves are bigger, they will be eating a fair amount of grass too... and the calves will have to come off the first of AUG so the cows get at least 30-60 days break.  
At least this way, they are not getting out next door to me... they can get fat on the grass there at the pasture, the calves will get good grass to eat, the owner will quit his bellyaching... and then when we get back, the ones at the nurse cow pasture will be going to a different place instead with their calves,  and the bull that is already (STILL) in there.  That will get most out of the nurse cow pasture and we can put these odd ball calvers up there out of the way for the rest of the summer and whenever they calve fine.  There are several that are late so they will get moved to the next calving group, unless we decide to sell any.  Will wait and see how the markets trend this summer. 

So, DS decided to stay at the barn and get these cows sorted out... I said you ought to go bale the hay... but he wanted to get that done... dehorned a calf... then got the 15 c/16 cfs in the one lot and the others in the barn... and then decided that he and GF needed to go get some lunch and then go over to bale the hay.  About 20 minutes later I called and said are you baling hay because the sky is getting black... another pop up storm like yesterday that we dodged the bullet... No, they were just going through the drive thru at Wendy's.... 
SO guess what... they saw the black clouds, went over there and he got 3 bales done as it POURED DOWN over there.  All the hay that I finished raking will now have to be tedded out again... and they are calling for showers and storms again tomorrow.  We got about 10 drops on the windshield here.... 
DA#@ and double DA#@...... he said to me later that he should have gone over there right after the vet left and got it done and left the cows for later because they were fine in the barn for a couple hours.... what could I say?  I certainly didn't say I TOLD YOU TO GO BALE IT... what would that accomplish at that point??? Now it will cost extra fuel, tedding then re-raking.... plus we have this cotton pickin trip to go north.....so who knows if we will be able to even get it made before we leave.  
Got to get it tedded out so it doesn't get moldy from sitting.  Just makes me mad... he said, "sorry, mom, I know you hate to do things over....The storm came up so fast"   ...which it did.... BUT..... I told him earlier that there was a 20% chance of pop up storms again today....

He got the 2 loads of the cows and calves to the pasture this evening...then was going home because he had a headache and a scratchy throat... I said that I guess I would go to his house to take a shower... he said I got the socket thing... and I said just forget it if you don't feel good.  Not worth getting him in a bad mood. 

I did get the broccoli plants soaked and then planted them late this afternoon.  Put in one more row of old green bean seeds to see if they germinate while we are gone.  Got a pile of mulch hay that had fallen off a bale right by DS driveway... and got that on the garden around the newly planted broccoli plants.  Figure if it rains tomorrow then it will settle down and be good.  Got all the paper bags I had handy down along the tomato plants... will have to do some MAJOR mulching and weeding when I get back.  I wanted to get the back of the truck emptied so I can pick up the branches and stuff around the yard.  Tomorrow I ought to be able to do that since the rain is supposed to be more showers, not steady. 

 I want to go and see about getting some boxes tomorrow since don't have any idea of what is going to be needed.  Taking some BIG plastic bags too.  He said there are a couple of people that are going to come and help.  The guy that got my table and chairs for me,  said their church has a "rummage" type sale so they will take some stuff and store it in their garage until their sale.  Better than going in the dumpster.  Another lady that helped with my mom alot is coming too.... HOPING they will be taking alot of the stuff with them to keep or giveaway or sell rather than throw it out....  I may wind up bringing home some of the yarn and stuff too so it doesn't get tossed.  DS said I can only take what will fit in the back of the pickup with the table and chairs..... this is going to be tough to see my parents whole life reduced to this discarding.... my sister is not going to be there...have no idea what all they cleaned out, with her fiance that they were going to finally go there a week or 2 ago....  guess her son has no intention of coming and of course her daughter is the preg one in Fla....can't come.  Don't know if the niece that did all the e-mail crap is coming.... don't know about her father, my other brother... he doesn't do more than he has to unless it is something he wants... 
Will be so glad when it is done.... and we need to be making hay. 

Hay is not as thick for first cutting.. decent but nothing to brag about.  Well, we will be selling a couple of cows next week after we get back... not planning on replacing them at this time either.  We have good grass at the pastures.  Not overstocked there either so that is good.  

I'm tired and not going to DS at this hour.  Shower can wait for morning.


----------



## Baymule

That sucks about the hay. Yes, he knows he was stupid, but I would have darn well told him so. You hold back a lot, especially on the GF, but this is one time he needed to get blasted.


----------



## farmerjan

Blasting him would only have made us both mad and in pissy moods... can't change what happened...and it is his money being spent on the extra diesel... so he will have to learn the hard way.  He knows I am not happy about it.  He also acknowledged that he is not getting things done at the farm that should be and it is mostly his fault for not doing what needs doing... Whether he changes it;  I don't know.... but he could put himself in a bad place financially if he does not pay a little more attention to details around there... I think it is hitting him that she only helps when it suits her.... sometimes she is great help, but sometimes he is seeing that she is not helping things at all, only hindering as he cannot depend on her when "things HAVE to get done"..... 
The sad thing is, I've  seen this at so many farms over the years... the wives basically have nothing to do with the farm or operation... or they do what they feel like when they feel like... not a true "partner" to the farmer they married.... Now if they work other full time jobs, and often do a majority of the "kid raising"  and the housework and meal prep and things like that then okay if they do not work with the cows or the crop harvesting or whatever... and many will do things like "go fer" parts and stuff... but I have seen others that only do what they feel like ...IF and when they feel like.... and I have just never understood it... or understood the man living in that situation... DS is an example of that..... 

Oh well.... you can't control the heart I guess....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Blasting him would only have made us both mad and in pissy moods... can't change what happened...and it is his money being spent on the extra diesel... so he will have to learn the hard way.  He knows I am not happy about it.  He also acknowledged that he is not getting things done at the farm that should be and it is mostly his fault for not doing what needs doing... Whether he changes it;  I don't know.... but he could put himself in a bad place financially if he does not pay a little more attention to details around there... I think it is hitting him that she only helps when it suits her.... sometimes she is great help, but sometimes he is seeing that she is not helping things at all, only hindering as he cannot depend on her when "things HAVE to get done".....
> The sad thing is, I've  seen this at so many farms over the years... the wives basically have nothing to do with the farm or operation... or they do what they feel like when they feel like... not a true "partner" to the farmer they married.... Now if they work other full time jobs, and often do a majority of the "kid raising"  and the housework and meal prep and things like that then okay if they do not work with the cows or the crop harvesting or whatever... and many will do things like "go fer" parts and stuff... but I have seen others that only do what they feel like ...IF and when they feel like.... and I have just never understood it... or understood the man living in that situation... DS is an example of that.....
> 
> Oh well.... you can't control the heart I guess....


Yeah... that would drive me nuts.

But I agree... nothing you can do about it... he needs to figure out what he will do.


----------



## farmerjan

Took allergy pill and waiting a few for it to kick in before I go out.  DS wants me to tedd out the hay about 10.... there is a line of storms coming this way about 2 so it definitely isn't going to be dry enough to rake and get baled before they come through.  Wouldn't b e nice if they bypass that area and just come through here? Then maybe it could get raked and baled before we leave Friday?  Wishful thinking I am sure.   We could use the rain here at the house.  
Going to go do the cow then come home and load those cut off branches and stuff on the truck;  get them out of the grass.  Bring the clothes off the line before they get "rain water rinsed".... and then go to the hayfield I guess.  Looks like the line of storms ought to get to this area after 1 or 2. 
 Got to take a couple sq bales up to the barn for the cow while I am gone since I told Deb to leave her in during the day so she doesn't have to deal with her,  putting her in and waiting for her to eat  twice a day. This way she only has to go up, put her in, feed and then in the evening just let her out.  Cow will have hay during the day in there and the calves can nurse some.  Maybe she will calm down a little too;  it is only for 2 days and trying to make things as simple as I can.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good plan on cow!  We do what we can and gotta.  🤣

Just contacted my milk soap lady....she'll get all I can take her Tue, at a store I work between us.  Easiest for me!  I can use their coolers until she picks up, as I work my jobs.  😁.  Prob take 5 gal.  Hey, it's $$.  👍. I'd take a couple more of her and it would more than buy feed.  Don't tell me Fido isn't your dog!  Then, there's herd shares 🤷

this weekend I'm hoping to start another doe in training.


----------



## farmerjan

Had a good morning, but then went to crap.  Did cow,  loaded all the branches on the truck,  brought the clothes in the house.  Went to the pasture, had to unhook the rake, go get the tedder at the other pasture up the road, hooked it up and came back to the pasture.  Finally got everything going... got the hay tedded out.  It looked pretty good when I got it done.  Told DS that I was going to go eat some lunch, come back and probably tedd out again and it should be ready.  Got it tedded out the 2nd time and it was in pretty good shape.  DS got off a little early.  I started raking and got 2 rows ahead and he got there and started baling.  The sky in the west started to get darker... thunder.... and I stayed 2 rows ahead of him and he was baling as fast as the tractor could work... It kept getting  darker and darker... then all of a sudden it opened up and started to rain big drops... pouring down..... and we had to quit.  Half hour more, about 6 more rows to rake,  and we could have been done.  
So, I will have to tedd out the 2 raked rows, and flip(tedd) the unraked again, then rake it for him to finish.  This is getting old.... and it takes time to unhook and rehook up the equipment... especially me because I am not fast at doing it.  

It rained alot harder at the hay field than it did here at the house but we did get rain... the water ran down the roads over there but not here.  And it has gone through and now the sun is out again. Got to go unload the truck... at least all the windows were closed and the plants are all in the garden that I have so far.....


----------



## farmerjan

We got 4/10th's inch here at the house... some water in the water troughs but will have to take some tomorrow to fill more for the cow I guess.  Was really hoping to that they would get 1/2 full or more for the 2 days I will be gone.  
Heard some more thunder a little bit ago, but think it passed to the north. 
Got to empty the truck of the branches in the morning, then get a couple bales of hay for the barn.  Then some water... I have a couple of 15 gal barrels I can take a couple up there... Pain... But since she is going to be in for several hours  each day, she will need water.  
Went out in the garden and see some real progress with some green beans, and maybe some wax beans coming up.  Also see a bunch of squash coming through.  The broccoli looks like it got settled in real good with this rain.  There will be so many weeds when I come home. 
Grass is way high so will have grass clippings to use right around the plants which will be great.  Got the bags I have down along the tomato plant rows.... and the little bit of mulch hay around the broccoli....
DS got the heating element in the water heater and it is not leaking so flipped the switch. Bled the air out of the lines .....  Will know in a couple of hours if I have real hot water... I so need to wash my hair and want to get the dishes in the sink done before I go.  
Plus we are going to try to get the hay tedded out AGAIN... so it can get baled and off the field before we go....
Got to get the few cows out of the barn and moved so there isn't anything needing feeding.  
Got all the inside plants watered and the spider plants and all got watered with the rain so should be fine while I am gone.  We are dreading this.
I need to get some clothes together to go.  
Hope everyone has a good weekend...see you sometime next week.


----------



## Baymule

That’s too bad about the hay. So close to being done! Oh well. 

Be safe on your trip. I know you aren’t looking forward to this at all. Do what you need to do and get back home.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> That’s too bad about the hay. So close to being done! Oh well.
> 
> Be safe on your trip. I know you aren’t looking forward to this at all. Do what you need to do and get back home.


X2.

So sad about the hay.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm gonna go the other way --. So glad y'all got almost all baled!!!  Huge save and effort.👍   What's down and not baled....if rain isn't extreme, it can hopefully be saved and fed first.    Cost is a problem and it may be the kick DS needs to realize lunch with GF is too costly. 🙄🤔

Yeah, I'm sorry for loss.  It always hurts.  I even stress when I cut my yard 😱🙄 forage?


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses get some Premier 1 electro netting. I graze the yard here and it’s extra grass. Thinking about putting it up over the weekend for the sheep. I’ll have to take it down for the next week, so we can work on house.


----------



## farmerjan

Got on to look at the weather and am taking a few to just make a few comments.  
Yeah, too bad about the hay but you're right @Mini Horses ;  at least we got most of it up.  Probably only 4-6 bales worth that got wet again.  DS called and he took some cows/calves to pasture...went by, switched the rake to the tedder, and was going to spread it out.  They are calling for partly to mostly cloudy so no chance it will make today unless the sun comes out hot.  It will stay spread out, if it stays dry this weekend, we will rake and bale it when we get home just to get it off the field.  It will make filler hay if it is not moldy ...feed it alongside a better bale in the winter for them to pick through and eat.  
Deb went with me this morning and did the cow herself to make sure she would come in for her.  She hesitated but then her stomach (grain hog) won her over and she went in.  I am going to go to the farm and get the brush off the truck, get a couple of sq bales for when I am gone and get a couple of 15 gal barrels and fill with water and go back up in a little bit.  Get a few clothes packed.  
DS is off today to get things caught up and we will decide to leave whenever it works out.
  We have to get the meat into the freezer chests also to take.  Half a beef for the guy that helped every day.... he wanted to buy a half, and we said sure we would sell him half...but I told DS I would donate the half beef if he paid for the processing and we would give it to them because of all he did for my parents. It is out of my belted heifer that never bred.  Also taking a bunch to the other lady that went there daily to visit and help out ...unpaid... she was a neighbor and used to work at the P.O.....retired.... I am going to get some out of my freezers for her and take some chickens too for them.  She said she had bought a raffle ticket for a half beef and hog but didn't win it.  So, the least we can do is give them something as a thank you since they wouldn't take any money, for all the help and time.  I get the being neighbors and all... but parents should have left them both something and didn't....years of them helping would have been nice for father to have remembered them in a small way at least..... and the rest of the "beneficiaries" don't feel like they owe them anything...well, DS and I both agree that they ought to get some sort of an appreciative thank you for the years that they did little things... not as "payment" but just as a thank you.  So the meat will be used. appreciated, and we have it to share.....DS and I have gotten so far away from the materialistic attitudes of them up north.....we are so much more "country" and "southern" in our way of wanting to show our appreciation.

Gotta go get the truck unloaded.


----------



## Mini Horses

Have a safe trip, Jan.   Long, dreaded but, safe. 🤞 They will appreciate that meat.

@Baymule I have 2 rolls of premier fence one is damaged from goats who tore thru it! 😬. They don't appreciate hot wire....maybe one or two. If they try to smell and touch nose but, few!!  I have rolls and rolls of hot wire...I've watched them walk thru.  It has set me on my butt to touch.  😱. I've read that they have hollow hair shafts..?  Maybe if from babes it would help.

My horses...whoa!  Respect!


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses I only have one roll. I bought it to stretch from DS's house to side fence so sheep could have more graze. They touch it with their nose and run shaking head like they have been bee stung. It's working for me! LOL

@farmerjan I agree with you and your son. The neighbors that were so helpful to your parents should have been left a little something as a thank you. It is such a kind thing to do, taking them meat. Beef and chicken have gone way up in price and it will be a blessing to them.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick note.. we are back... trouble going up, LONG DAYS and heartbreaking waste... long drive home... problems both directions.  Will elaborate later.  Got to go do the cow... at least she did fine for Deb.... It is pretty much over... the house is emptied.... COMPLETELY... so much just thrown in dumpster... SO DISGUSTING that so much was just thrown away... partly this brother's fault too since he had to control things and got everyone so p.o.ed... so much just stupidity... lack of actual communication... it tore me up to see 60+ years of my parents life just tossed.  Sister and fiance took very little after all the talk... I know that there were things that needed to get tossed... but so much could have been given away if brother wasn't such a know it all a$$.... 
I am sick at heart over it... but it is done... I looked at the heavens a couple of times and told my father I hoped he was happy with the stupid selfish senseless way he did the will and the way the family members that he gave primary beneficiary benefits to, had just  thrown away their parents' lifetimes, into a dumpster......
Got so much to relate timewise but have things to do today... maybe tonight..... We didn't get home until Tues night... and when I turned on the water and water heater here,  because I forgot to when I first came in... and laid down to read a little so it could heat the hot water... I woke up sometime during the night, turned off the light and that was it until 6:30 this morning.  Then I could barely  bend my knees to get in the shower... LITERALLY.... I couldn't stand up without holding on to the dresser I hurt so bad and was so sore and stiff.... But got a good hot shower with the water just directed on the knees with the hand held shower head... and loosened up... took a few ibuprophen  and tylenol, and I can walk and move now....

Time to get back to my life.


----------



## Baymule

I'm so sorry that things turned out the way they did. What a gut wrenching thing you and DS had to do. At least it is done and you can move forward now. You can't change what is past, only do your best going forward. 

You have got to be exhausted from the trip. I hope you get caught up on your rest tonight.


----------



## murphysranch

I'm sooooo sad for you and your son. You did what was needed. Hard.


----------



## farmerjan

I am done and in for the night... been going through some of the posts and stomach just started growling... I never ate any dinner... 
Believe it or not, I actually went and tested a farm this afternoon.  I was supposed to do them Sunday... but put the wrong date on the calendar I have hanging at the desk... the right date was on the work calendar I keep mostly in the truck etc., ,  but I put the wrong date on this one in the house... He was okay with it.. they are good people... so I called them when I got the message and I said I would let them know when I got home... they said fine,,, wed or thurs would be okay too... let them know last night I was back and they said wed would be good so I said I would.  
Don't even know where to start.
Got the Hay tedded and raked and baled Fri late aft.  It was pretty okay considering.  So DS brought the tedder back to the farm and I drove the tractor and rake ..... BECAUSE he decided to mow some so it could dry while we were gone;  he was going to get a friend to tedd it on Sunday... so we could get it raked and then baled Monday eve or tues morning.... 
Friend got it tedded out and said it was thick  and pretty green.  So we figured to have to tedd it again mon aft and then hopefully it would rake on tues as there was "weather" coming in tues aft....
We didn't get home monday we were still in NH....DS talked to a neighbor, who said he would go by and see about getting it raked and baled tues.... they called back and said it was too green after he got his baler clogged up with it and wasn't going to try to do any more... and then it rained.  So, still on the ground...

Back to the timeline... DS blew a hose on the tractor mowing so quit there... because it was getting late and we really needed to leave.  Finally left and went to pick up the trailer he was going to bring the backhoe home on.  Well, NO LIGHTS on the drivers side... so took it to the barn  so he could try to get lights working... finally ran a new wire across as there must be a short... but we had lights.  So, instead of leaving at 6 or so... allowing us time to stop and get a little sleep... it was right at 10 p.m.  He drove then I spelled him, and then he was going to take over when a warning message came up on the screen about truck was going into restricted "something" ( I can't remember the wording).... so DS read it, got out the manual...we could not find anything about it.  He went on the internet... and it went into "limp mode"... because some of the sensors had detected a problem... all sorts of different answers online to others having had these type of problems... We turned it off and waited 15 minutes as was suggested... and when we started out it would go 40 downhill and 25 up hill... We saw a ford dealership so decided we would have to have it "diagnosed"... Now this was 3:30 A.M.   so we pulled into a little restaurant parking next to the dealership and took some fitful catnaps... At daylight or so, he found out that the locked gates on the front were not the only way in... so went around back and found that you went in there for service... so we pulled down there and waited til someone came in... 8 a.m. service hours.  BUT they were really nice... got us in when we explained the situation... and all the diagnostic tests... 2 hours and it turns out there is a hairline "seep" between the plastic and metal that they make the radiators out of.... that allowed an air bubble... that you really can't bleed off because you can only add coolant through the "overflow tank"... there are 2 temp sensors in the radiator and 2 in the engine... the temp was going from 190 to 200 and then spiking at 250 or more when a blast of "hot air" hit it... and after a couple of these readings... it shut down the normal engine running ...."so you don't damage the engine"....  DS had added about a qt of water before we left... that is how slow it is seeping... but once it gets down a little, it gets air pockets that the mechanic said are nigh on IMPOSSIBLE to bleed out...

So he reset the computer stuff.... bypassed the 2 sensors in the radiator... said to watch the water levels every time we got fuel... and go about our trip.  Said once we got home, to replace the radiator because they are next to impossible to repair due to the plastic/metal makeup... replace both sensors... and it would be fine.  Bought several gallons of antifreeze and filled a couple of jugs of water to be on the safe side... and left. But we lost over 6 hours.... so we didn't get to NH until after 4 p.m.  They had already done alot of stuff... emptied the craft room but luckily one of the friends had other friends there to take quite a bit of it instead of throwing it all away... my mom used to teach ceramics and other crafts to the 4-H club and others there for several years. 

But they also cleaned out alot of the stuff from the bathrooms... and all the towels sheets etc.,  and such went in the dumpster... 
We helped work on stuff... for several hours... 
Then the guys were looking at the trailer and realized one of the "hubcaps" had come off the end of the axle... and it turns out it ruined the hub...couldn't buy one, so he had to get that redone by the son of the friend that gets the cattle... 1 1/2 hours further north...he has a machine shop.... but he was able to do it sun morning... did manage to get the new bearings and all needed for it... 
The "trouble causing niece came up on Sunday to help and she worked on the kitchen cabinets... I had gone through and got out what I really wanted to try to save... but I thought she was going to box this stuff and take it to a salvation army or something... NOPE... all went in the dumpster... I had to go and work in the other room because I could not stand to see what was being tossed.  She was there from about 10-5... 
I got all the yarn and all,  done in the other rooms and it went to the older lady that helped out,  as she had several friends that knitted... thank goodness. 
I had boxed and then bagged enough from the kitchen that I was trying to salvage,  to fill up the back of the pickup I was going to drive home... to the top of the cab... there are pieces of plywood stuck in there to stack against...and the back seat... it is a supercab... so only a 3/4 back seat, not a full crew cab... but a bunch of room still....
They threw out over 500 books ... I saved a few but no way could I handle them all.. in the time "allotted" by my stupid brother for the cleanout....

Monday morning they moved alot of furniture to the Alan's shop,   he helped put my mom into bed every night...he has a bigggg shop and they are storing it for their fall church rummage sale thing... I finished the cleanout and put stuff in totes to go to the dumpster... then vacuumed each room as I got it completely empty.  Found someone needing a full size nearly new mattress and the couch... other stuff went in the dumpster... 
Understand this is a 30 yd dumpster... and they used the backhoe to crush it down 4 different times... this also included stuff out of the garage/barn...  They usually weigh in the 3-4 ton range when full... DS said this will weigh 6-8 ton... the estate will pay dearly for overweight.... Also filled 27 leaf/lawn sized gabage bags for the trash pickup on Tuesday.... 
The older friend took 4 trips with medical stuff... wheelchair, walkers, bath seats, all sort of stuff, for a lady that works with home health care and stuff;   some blankets and bedding I salvaged from the beds we had slept on... for some people in the neighborhood that had lost their house to fire...There was some equipment that Alan and Heather were going to go back for to put in their shop for now... a wood lathe,  grinder,  other stuff... 
The list just goes on and on.  
Finally got the backhoe loaded and Alan had told DS that I was really tired and that he would gladly put the truck I was supposed to drive back,  all loaded to the gills....in his shop (he rents out storage spots for people with equipment and such) and we could get it  sometime later on... and we should drive down together... I wasn't as tired as DS was really... and he had a slight cold that got worse from all the stress and lack of sleep and all... I think Alan did it partly because he could see how tired we both were but also because of how worn down DS was... and I went along with being "really tired".  It is a good thing. 

We left after 8 Monday night... we were originally going to leave Sun night....
Short story... we wound up having 3 of the 8 tires blow out.... treads were peeling off and then they would blow out...this is a heavy trailer... double axle with dual tires on each.  Turns out they had real good "tire tread" but the tires had been sitting for awhile...he doesn't use the trailer that much so you know how tires get when they do more sitting than running.... and the treads separated from the steel belts...when the 2nd one blew, DS accidently put his phone down when he was checking and filling them with air...using the flashlight part.... and forgot it and ran over it and crushed it... so now, no phone,  NO INTERNET on the phone....
 Again at 3:30 in the morning when the 3rd one blew and we had to get off the interstate and into a town we knew nothing about... parked in a post office lot that was big enough to accommodate the 30 ft long trailer.... then after sun came up, and all, unhooked from the trailer... found an Advance auto to get a breaker bar and extension.  Then got searching for a tire place that would have that size... 
We finally got everything "fixed" , and back on our way at noon.... he had bought 4 tires and put 3 on... 
Got going and then got into PA and there were some sprinkles... so we had to shuffle things around to get stuff inside that shouldn't get wet... REMEMBER, we were supposed to get home Monday long before the rain got here.... 
One more tire had the tread peel off about 130+ miles from home... it kept it's air for quite awhile then slowly just deflated... but we got home with it that way... There was a lot of traffic and a backup on the interstate for aways... and then we just drove 50-55 the rest of the way... which made it longer/later... 

It was a nightmare... and a heart breaking situation... but the house is empty and they can list it and I hope it sells fairly fast and all this is done.  
DS is feeling really sick, he did not work today... and then on top of it his father got off on a tangent because DS hadn't gotten his chicks that his father hatched... before we left..... and then was feeling too sick to get them Tues eve... and his father went on a rant and they got into it really bad... DS said they almost got into a physical fight and his father kicked him off the property,  and told him if he came back he would call the cops on him... My EX is EX for a very good reason.... 
DS is on his last  nerve...

I should have shot him way back and done the time for murder or whatever when DS was little... really I should have....

Is that enough for the last 5 days?????

I barely looked at the garden when we got home as I had to do the cow... and never got to it today... Maybe tomorrow... 
Hopefully should be able to tedd out the hay on Thurs... maybe twice... and then get it raked and baled before we get some more weather Friday eve... it won't be very good but will be "filler hay"....The part that was wheat was very weedy so he cut it to be "hay" and the grass part was pretty thick... got to get it off the field.  He is going to plant sorghum-sudan in the wheat part... the rest of the wheat in the other field looks REAL GOOD.....going to combine that field, sell the wheat, bale the straw, and then plant back in soybeans... 
I did take the truck to test and got 10 sq bales of straw from this farmer... for the garden... plus I will have to get going and get the old mulch hay left to get it covered... get the lawn mowed and get the grass for it too... 
DID I say how GLAD WE WERE to get home after all this....????


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> I am done and in for the night... been going through some of the posts and stomach just started growling... I never ate any dinner...
> Believe it or not, I actually went and tested a farm this afternoon.  I was supposed to do them Sunday... but put the wrong date on the calendar I have hanging at the desk... the right date was on the work calendar I keep mostly in the truck etc., ,  but I put the wrong date on this one in the house... He was okay with it.. they are good people... so I called them when I got the message and I said I would let them know when I got home... they said fine,,, wed or thurs would be okay too... let them know last night I was back and they said wed would be good so I said I would.
> Don't even know where to start.
> Got the Hay tedded and raked and baled Fri late aft.  It was pretty okay considering.  So DS brought the tedder back to the farm and I drove the tractor and rake ..... BECAUSE he decided to mow some so it could dry while we were gone;  he was going to get a friend to tedd it on Sunday... so we could get it raked and then baled Monday eve or tues morning....
> Friend got it tedded out and said it was thick  and pretty green.  So we figured to have to tedd it again mon aft and then hopefully it would rake on tues as there was "weather" coming in tues aft....
> We didn't get home monday we were still in NH....DS talked to a neighbor, who said he would go by and see about getting it raked and baled tues.... they called back and said it was too green after he got his baler clogged up with it and wasn't going to try to do any more... and then it rained.  So, still on the ground...
> 
> Back to the timeline... DS blew a hose on the tractor mowing so quit there... because it was getting late and we really needed to leave.  Finally left and went to pick up the trailer he was going to bring the backhoe home on.  Well, NO LIGHTS on the drivers side... so took it to the barn  so he could try to get lights working... finally ran a new wire across as there must be a short... but we had lights.  So, instead of leaving at 6 or so... allowing us time to stop and get a little sleep... it was right at 10 p.m.  He drove then I spelled him, and then he was going to take over when a warning message came up on the screen about truck was going into restricted "something" ( I can't remember the wording).... so DS read it, got out the manual...we could not find anything about it.  He went on the internet... and it went into "limp mode"... because some of the sensors had detected a problem... all sorts of different answers online to others having had these type of problems... We turned it off and waited 15 minutes as was suggested... and when we started out it would go 40 downhill and 25 up hill... We saw a ford dealership so decided we would have to have it "diagnosed"... Now this was 3:30 A.M.   so we pulled into a little restaurant parking next to the dealership and took some fitful catnaps... At daylight or so, he found out that the locked gates on the front were not the only way in... so went around back and found that you went in there for service... so we pulled down there and waited til someone came in... 8 a.m. service hours.  BUT they were really nice... got us in when we explained the situation... and all the diagnostic tests... 2 hours and it turns out there is a hairline "seep" between the plastic and metal that they make the radiators out of.... that allowed an air bubble... that you really can't bleed off because you can only add coolant through the "overflow tank"... there are 2 temp sensors in the radiator and 2 in the engine... the temp was going from 190 to 200 and then spiking at 250 or more when a blast of "hot air" hit it... and after a couple of these readings... it shut down the normal engine running ...."so you don't damage the engine"....  DS had added about a qt of water before we left... that is how slow it is seeping... but once it gets down a little, it gets air pockets that the mechanic said are nigh on IMPOSSIBLE to bleed out...
> 
> So he reset the computer stuff.... bypassed the 2 sensors in the radiator... said to watch the water levels every time we got fuel... and go about our trip.  Said once we got home, to replace the radiator because they are next to impossible to repair due to the plastic/metal makeup... replace both sensors... and it would be fine.  Bought several gallons of antifreeze and filled a couple of jugs of water to be on the safe side... and left. But we lost over 6 hours.... so we didn't get to NH until after 4 p.m.  They had already done alot of stuff... emptied the craft room but luckily one of the friends had other friends there to take quite a bit of it instead of throwing it all away... my mom used to teach ceramics and other crafts to the 4-H club and others there for several years.
> 
> But they also cleaned out alot of the stuff from the bathrooms... and all the towels sheets etc.,  and such went in the dumpster...
> We helped work on stuff... for several hours...
> Then the guys were looking at the trailer and realized one of the "hubcaps" had come off the end of the axle... and it turns out it ruined the hub...couldn't buy one, so he had to get that redone by the son of the friend that gets the cattle... 1 1/2 hours further north...he has a machine shop.... but he was able to do it sun morning... did manage to get the new bearings and all needed for it...
> The "trouble causing niece came up on Sunday to help and she worked on the kitchen cabinets... I had gone through and got out what I really wanted to try to save... but I thought she was going to box this stuff and take it to a salvation army or something... NOPE... all went in the dumpster... I had to go and work in the other room because I could not stand to see what was being tossed.  She was there from about 10-5...
> I got all the yarn and all,  done in the other rooms and it went to the older lady that helped out,  as she had several friends that knitted... thank goodness.
> I had boxed and then bagged enough from the kitchen that I was trying to salvage,  to fill up the back of the pickup I was going to drive home... to the top of the cab... there are pieces of plywood stuck in there to stack against...and the back seat... it is a supercab... so only a 3/4 back seat, not a full crew cab... but a bunch of room still....
> They threw out over 500 books ... I saved a few but no way could I handle them all.. in the time "allotted" by my stupid brother for the cleanout....
> 
> Monday morning they moved alot of furniture to the Alan's shop,   he helped put my mom into bed every night...he has a bigggg shop and they are storing it for their fall church rummage sale thing... I finished the cleanout and put stuff in totes to go to the dumpster... then vacuumed each room as I got it completely empty.  Found someone needing a full size nearly new mattress and the couch... other stuff went in the dumpster...
> Understand this is a 30 yd dumpster... and they used the backhoe to crush it down 4 different times... this also included stuff out of the garage/barn...  They usually weigh in the 3-4 ton range when full... DS said this will weigh 6-8 ton... the estate will pay dearly for overweight.... Also filled 27 leaf/lawn sized gabage bags for the trash pickup on Tuesday....
> The older friend took 4 trips with medical stuff... wheelchair, walkers, bath seats, all sort of stuff, for a lady that works with home health care and stuff;   some blankets and bedding I salvaged from the beds we had slept on... for some people in the neighborhood that had lost their house to fire...There was some equipment that Alan and Heather were going to go back for to put in their shop for now... a wood lathe,  grinder,  other stuff...
> The list just goes on and on.
> Finally got the backhoe loaded and Alan had told DS that I was really tired and that he would gladly put the truck I was supposed to drive back,  all loaded to the gills....in his shop (he rents out storage spots for people with equipment and such) and we could get it  sometime later on... and we should drive down together... I wasn't as tired as DS was really... and he had a slight cold that got worse from all the stress and lack of sleep and all... I think Alan did it partly because he could see how tired we both were but also because of how worn down DS was... and I went along with being "really tired".  It is a good thing.
> 
> We left after 8 Monday night... we were originally going to leave Sun night....
> Short story... we wound up having 3 of the 8 tires blow out.... treads were peeling off and then they would blow out...this is a heavy trailer... double axle with dual tires on each.  Turns out they had real good "tire tread" but the tires had been sitting for awhile...he doesn't use the trailer that much so you know how tires get when they do more sitting than running.... and the treads separated from the steel belts...when the 2nd one blew, DS accidently put his phone down when he was checking and filling them with air...using the flashlight part.... and forgot it and ran over it and crushed it... so now, no phone,  NO INTERNET on the phone....
> Again at 3:30 in the morning when the 3rd one blew and we had to get off the interstate and into a town we knew nothing about... parked in a post office lot that was big enough to accommodate the 30 ft long trailer.... then after sun came up, and all, unhooked from the trailer... found an Advance auto to get a breaker bar and extension.  Then got searching for a tire place that would have that size...
> We finally got everything "fixed" , and back on our way at noon.... he had bought 4 tires and put 3 on...
> Got going and then got into PA and there were some sprinkles... so we had to shuffle things around to get stuff inside that shouldn't get wet... REMEMBER, we were supposed to get home Monday long before the rain got here....
> One more tire had the tread peel off about 130+ miles from home... it kept it's air for quite awhile then slowly just deflated... but we got home with it that way... There was a lot of traffic and a backup on the interstate for aways... and then we just drove 50-55 the rest of the way... which made it longer/later...
> 
> It was a nightmare... and a heart breaking situation... but the house is empty and they can list it and I hope it sells fairly fast and all this is done.
> DS is feeling really sick, he did not work today... and then on top of it his father got off on a tangent because DS hadn't gotten his chicks that his father hatched... before we left..... and then was feeling too sick to get them Tues eve... and his father went on a rant and they got into it really bad... DS said they almost got into a physical fight and his father kicked him off the property,  and told him if he came back he would call the cops on him... My EX is EX for a very good reason....
> DS is on his last  nerve...
> 
> I should have shot him way back and done the time for murder or whatever when DS was little... really I should have....
> 
> Is that enough for the last 5 days?????
> 
> I barely looked at the garden when we got home as I had to do the cow... and never got to it today... Maybe tomorrow...
> Hopefully should be able to tedd out the hay on Thurs... maybe twice... and then get it raked and baled before we get some more weather Friday eve... it won't be very good but will be "filler hay"....The part that was wheat was very weedy so he cut it to be "hay" and the grass part was pretty thick... got to get it off the field.  He is going to plant sorghum-sudan in the wheat part... the rest of the wheat in the other field looks REAL GOOD.....going to combine that field, sell the wheat, bale the straw, and then plant back in soybeans...
> I did take the truck to test and got 10 sq bales of straw from this farmer... for the garden... plus I will have to get going and get the old mulch hay left to get it covered... get the lawn mowed and get the grass for it too...
> DID I say how GLAD WE WERE to get home after all this....????


Oh...  

Only good... it is now over.


----------



## Mini Horses

That was a nightmare!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> but I thought she was going to box this stuff and take it to a salvation army or something... NOPE... all went in the dumpster


That is really sad! Would have been better to have people take what they want, open the doors and put out a sign "Take what you want, all free". I'm sure a lot of people would have been able to use what was thrown out. 

I thought DD1 and BF had a tough trip up last week but it pales compared to yours! I'll post it in my journal instead of filling up yours.


----------



## Baymule

What a heart breaking experience. So much wasted that could have helped other people. I'm so sorry for the whole mess, but at least it is done now.


----------



## murphysranch

Yes, think of the joy that all that stuff would have created in many peoples lives! I for one, would have LOVED to look thru the books and the crafts. I go to estate sales allllllllllll the time and love finding treasures. Many of them, esp books, become gifts as they are unique and old.

I'm sooooo sorry.


----------



## Ridgetop

Such a shame that they couldn't get a Goodwill or Salvation Army truck to pick everything up.  What a waste!

And then to have so many troubles on your way up and back was a real nightmare.  Not to mention the expense of the new tires and radiator!


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve. Been a long day but the weather was beautiful.  I did get on the tedder and got most tedded out and ran out of fuel... DS had left the truck/trailer in the road out to the back and I had to walk out to the tractor and tedder as the ramps were just too heavy for me to pick up and flip up on the trailer... So I had walked out to do it, then got "stuck" with no fuel... and of course I was at the very end of the field AWAY from the road to go back to the barn... this is an old railroad bed that is flat and is a great road but it is difficult to get around anything parked on it as there is not much for shoulders... partway it is all grown up along it and partway it is a 8+ ft drop off.... 
So anyway. I finally walked back to the barn and took the car and went home and got the samples packed.  I was not going to try to carry fuel out and all that.  I had called DS and told him and he was tied up with work stuff and said as soon as he could get back he would get the truck and trailer moved... If the ramps had been up I could have easily done it but I was not going to get a hernia trying to pick them up.  
He got there when I was at the house... and then when I got there he was getting it started and tedded out the one row I had left when it ran out.  He had me take him to the other place where we had baled the hay last week, and he got the tractor and baler and brought them back.  He mowed the little piece left in the middle,  since he hadn't finished that before we left when the hydraulics sprung a leak and fluid went everywhere.
Then he had to go do some more work related stuff... 
I went back around 3 and tedded out the just mowed stuff so it could dry more and went over some other that had been thick when it got rained on.  
The weather has been the most perfect kind for hay drying... 80, nice breeze, and ABSOLUTELY NO HUMIDITY..... so the hay was drying good.  Tomorrow I will tedd the grass part out again, then switch to the rake and probably start raking around 1 p.m.  It will dry a little more in the windrows... and the stuff that got wet is fully dry now.  Not the best of hay... but it beats snowballs in the winter time.  The forecast is for some showers maybe friday night and on saturday... going to get this rolled before then...

I saw a couple of piles of old hay too that I will take the truck and pitchfork and get them. 
I got the 10 sq bales unloaded off the truck this evening and spread 2 bales of the straw between some of the rows.  Pulled some weeds as I went but I want this down so that if we get rain, it will settle it down more and then I will be able to pull weeds from the moist earth.  There are alot of grass sprouts coming up... and it is ahead of me, but they are not real big so I hope to get caught up in a week or so.  

There is alot coming up too.  The real old seeds are not sprouting at all... the ones from 2020 are coming up decent so that is good.  I did plant some of the purple podded "green beans" in with the short row of sunflowers... I "transplanted" some of the sunflowers into other spots.  I will go through and use up the little bit of the package to fill in some spots.  The 2020 wax (yellow) beans are coming up pretty good... I will go through and use up the package and fill in that row too.  The package of 2020 "mixed summer squash" has come up pretty good and the row of new yellow summer squash has come up  real good.  There are green stripe crenshaw    squash up that I planted just before I went and cantaloupe that have come up.  Will replant the butternut as the old seeds did not come up. Cucumbers are up too... new seeds. 

Tomatoes look pretty good. Some of the roma's have some thumb sized tomatoes already.  Got to start tying to the fence panel.  Pepper plants have some good sized peppers on them already... that was a surprise. 
Oh and the potatoes... WOW... they really have come along in the past 2-3 days. Looks like nearly every single "eye" has sprouted...  I will start really mulching them... I don't hill, just keep adding mulch to them.  It is easier if they don't have to be "dug " real deep... 
The onion plants are starting to look decent... some were pretty dried looking but they have put down roots.  I may see if they have more at the co-op... at a discount... and put in more... 

I will do another planting of green beans for a later harvest.  I don't think there are 10 pkgs in the freezer that I found,  and they are probably my favorite vegetable.  
Went and got milk at the farm where I get it, and talked to him for a little bit.  We were talking about just how sketchy things are getting.  And what it is going to cost to make this hay with the cost of fuel keeps going up.... 

I'm ready for a shower and get to bed.  Got to do the hay in the morning, and the cow... and would like to get some of that old mulch hay at the field where I saw the piles.   hoping to get alot more down in the garden before we get the possible rain so it will settle it down.  I need to mulch the areas where there is nothing yet... where the vines haven't spread... and go through and try to put in some stuff so that it will get watered in and it will sprout fast.

The corn field across the road looks real good....


----------



## farmerjan

Weather is beautiful again.  Cool morning 55, sun and not much humidity again today.  No breeze so it will get hotter....
In for a minute.  Did cow, went and tedded out a little of yesterdays mown hay again... filled the tractor with fuel. Loaded the pile of old hay I saw back there and it is level with the bed on the ranger.  I have a tool box on there so like a 6-6 1/2 ft bed.. but not bad.  It was in the shade too, so not bad to pitch on. .  Went back and let cow out, and am going out to hang a load of clothes that I had run through.  Then get the old hay off in the garden and maybe put down some more straw and maybe plant a few things in rows that didn't come up; before the possible rain.
  DS is going to switch the tedder for the rake at lunch time and I am going to go up and rake all the hay so it can dry for a little longer where it is turned up in case there are any green spots.  He will bale when he gets off work. 
Had a farm text and wants to test next week... of course, now they all want next week.... what is it... mental telepathy that one texts or calls then they all do??? Oh well... I have basically been off for 10 days.... HHMM... kinda nice....

Needed a drink.. going back out for a bit...


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> basically been off for 10 days.... HHMM... kinda nice....


That's what makes it so, so hard to go back. 🤫


----------



## Baymule

Oh wow! You had to finally walk out to get to the car? How did the knees do on that? At least the haying is going better than it has. Hope y'all get it all baled with rain possibly coming. Of course, if you get it baled, it wont rain, if you don't and hay is on the field, it will rain.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Oh wow! You had to finally walk out to get to the car? How did the knees do on that? At least the haying is going better than it has. Hope y'all get it all baled with rain possibly coming. Of course, if you get it baled, it wont rain, if you don't and hay is on the field, it will rain.


SHHHHHH don't say that... 🤭
🤭🤭  We actually need some rain.  We only got .3 inch total  from the day we got home and that night again.  There were areas around that got an inch.... and it looks like we are going to get a little this evening/night/morning....
 I went up and got the hay raked.  DS got off work and came right up there as the sky was pretty cloudy... some dark clouds.  But it didn't rain and he got it all baled.  At least it was good and dry; quality is not great, but..... 35 rolls that is mediocre, is still better than not having it. 

I have been working in the garden some.  Got 7 of the 10 bales of straw spread pretty much around everything that is growing.  I am really hoping that it will get good and wet and settle down around the plants.  I also got the truck load of old hay put out around tomato plants too.  AND I got all the onion plants weeded, so they look real good... I will put grass clippings around them as soon as I mow the lawn and collect them.  Haven't gotten to that yet.  I haven't even tried the mower since I have been home.  
I stuck the rest of the "purple" beans in... found where the dill is actually coming up. Going to plant some newer butternut squash where I had the old ones that did not germinate.   If it is not too wet tomorrow, I will try to get some more planted.  I need to get some more old hay and put down so that the weeds don't grow until I plant some later stuff.  Just cover the tilled but not yet planted garden.  I want to put some lettuce in... somehow forgot that.  With this heat don't know if it will do much.  I found some cabbage seeds.  Might stick them in a short row and see if they germinate... then transplant.  

I'm tired and the knees/legs ache.  Just that tired sore ache... I can deal with it if I have to... better than "hurting"...
Going to quit here in a few minutes.


----------



## farmerjan

I had talked to "Bay" when I ran out of fuel at the far end of the field and was saying I did not want to walk all the way out to the car..BUT.. @Baymule ... yes I did walk out to the car as it was getting hot in the sun and DS got caught up with some stuff at work.  It was tiring, but more because I am out of shape.   REALLY OUT OF SHAPE..... hoping that the hay and the garden helps to get me a little more exercise and maybe take off some of this weight... which will help.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that you are able to have a garden this year. I've missed mine, but hope to have a garden next year, even just a small one beats nothing. 

Walking is good exercise, but with new knees, out of shape and walking that far? Yeah, I can see that. You sure weren't going to get "rescued" any time soon, so might as well walk out.


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy cooler morning, 60.  We were supposed to get some rain/showers last night.  Radar showed maybe a little around 4 a.m.? I am on my way out to go do the cow this morning... Future radar shows a little more promising weather around 10-11 so we will see.   We could use it. That beautiful no humidity sun the other day with the breeze that dried the hay so nice also dries out the ground fast. 
I have been fighting a cold since we went up north and both DS and my brother have had it... my body said we give up last night I guess.  Got a sore throat and stuffy head this morning... don't know if I can take enough C to push it off... Got 2 farms scheduled this coming week and a 3rd that wants to test the end of the week.  
Checked and TSC still has the sheep and goat fencing for the $399.... I may just go get the 4 rolls for starters.  Keep hoping that there would be some sort of coupon offering to help with the price....but with the supply chain problems and all,  doesn't seem likely.
Well, time to go to the cow.  I am going to take 2 - 15 gallon barrels of water for the calves in the pen...haven't had any rain to help fill the water troughs and even if we get some today, won't be that much by the looks of it.  They are eating a little hay and grain now so need something to "wash it down with"... 
Can't believe it has been 4 weeks since she calved.  I am thinking that they are FINALLY,  getting along good enough,  that I may be able to let them out with her in another week or 2.  I want to get them banded and tagged before they go out though... hopefully DS  will be doing the others here soon and he can do these at the same time.  Need to get these others moved to a pasture for the summer and let this place grow up for fall/winter grazing... expecially since we are supposed to get the animals out next spring.  Gotta have my fence up at the house if I have to move anyone there too....


----------



## Baymule

Prices on fencing are not going down any time soon, and if they do, it will be because the country is in a total crash and there won't be any fencing to even buy. Fat lot of good low prices will do then. So I'm sucking it up and getting done what I can now. I'll have to pay more for round 2, if there is any to even buy at any price. You are wise to just go ahead and buy the wire. Get enough to fence your place, posts too, so at least you'll have it and can get it done, even it you put up one roll at a time. After I use up these 10 rolls, I may have to buy it 1 roll at a time. $$$$$


----------



## farmerjan

Went and did the cow, went by the P.O. to see if there was anything from DMV on the title for the explorer correction... nope.... went to the co-op and got some feed for the nurse cow, and dropped off a couple things at the dumpster... all this in a 5-7 mile radius of the house.  I came back and am feeling really wiped out... although stuffiness is less with taking some of the guafenesim (mucinex)... although I take the generic.  
I want to go out and put a few more things in the garden but the sun is half out and I just don't feel up to it.  The possible showers did not materialize... and now looks like pretty much nothing until tonight even remotely in the radar.  If we had hay on the ground you know we would have something pop up out of no where and soak us.... I wanted to maybe work up some of the "row" to plant some lettuce and not rework that whole section of the garden... but since it did not rain, I will wait... It will be much nicer if it is damper and more "workable".

I just ate an egg salad sandwich, and trying to see if I can get up the energy to maybe go get some more of the old hay I saw in another heap out where we were making the hay yesterday.  Maybe I will try to go up there...the old hay will lay better as it is not as "fluffy" as the straw.

ANOTHER farmer called and wanted to test this week and I told him I could not... so we set it up for the following Monday....

Always feast or famine....


----------



## farmerjan

Pushed a little and went out to the garden.  Sun was behind the clouds again...
I filled in the spots in the wax beans and the row of 2020 green bean seeds.  Extended the row of purple beans where some other old hubbard squash seeds did not come up.   Scuffed up and put in a short little row of lettuce and planted some other zucchini seeds I found.  They are old(er) too... so if they don't come up in a week then I will probably put in something "new" there. 
Filled 2 - 15 gallon barrels of water for the calves and went up and did the cow, rinsed out the water tubs and put water in them.  Just as I was getting the cow to come out, we started to get some rain... sky was real dark overhead.... got some BIG PLOPPY DROPS.... came home and heard it on the carport roof and got the windows in the outback closed and came in the house.... and it STOPPED.  Like about 20 drops?  They looked like 4 inch big plops and then nothing.   . I just looked on the radar and MAYBE some more coming in tonight after midnight??? I don't believe it. There was 10-20% chance for tues/wed.... now on the latest there is 20-40% tues/wed/thurs.... DS plans to cut the orchard grass there at the farm tomorrow he said. It is totally headed out... way past mature.....How do you figure it?

I am going to make some pudding since I got some milk and see if that feels better on my throat.  Ought to make up some jello too.  I think it is going to be an early night.


----------



## Baymule

Pudding sounds good! I love homemade chocolate pudding. 

You know, you need to take a day to not do much. Take care of you.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning. Getting ready to head up to do the cow... but kinda waiting for the RAIN to let up. 

Yep, we were supposed to get a little bit last night and then less than 20% chance... by the past radar we may have gotten a little bit around 3-4 a.m......then around 6:30 it started and we have had rain and thunder and all that good stuff for about 1-2 hours.  By the looks in the bucket outside the door we got ALOT of rain. 
I am so glad that DS had decided to wait for today to mow. I asked in a text last night if he had mowed and he said he planned to do it in the morning....I would have been so wrong if he had done it last night like I thought he should.

Of course it rained, I hauled water to the calves last night.  Maybe that is the trick.....Hmmm, have to think of that.  This rain will do the corn SOOO much good... It hasn't seemed to run off that I can see... good steady rain,  then let up, then another round, then let up.

 Boy, am I glad that I pushed myself to get into the garden for a little bit last evening. I just have to get the mulch hay now to get the weeds and grass,  sprouting in the tilled part, covered up so they will not take over the sections that are not yet planted.  This ought to really settle the fluffy straw down around the plants and in the walkways.  Perfect watering in of the seeds I planted to fill in spots.

I didn't even make the pudding last night, I just took a shower and went to bed.  Woke up with a stuffed up head and throat still raw but it is a little better now. Ate a bowl of cereal.  Time to get across the road to do the cow.


----------



## farmerjan

Came in for some lunch... egg salad again as that is what is made. 
We got 1.1 inches of rain... WOW.... I had to tip my planter boxes as they don't have any holes in them... poor plants were swimming.  

Did the cow,  and the water tubs were all 3/4 full.... went and got a bucket of chicken feed from the upright bin for these guys here.  I am so congested with runny nose and coughing from this cold but throat is not as sore... I have not even been out to the garden yet.  I figured I ought to try to do a little in the house since it is so wet out.  REALLY am glad we got it though.  Now we could use a week of sun for hay making..... Please....
☀️☀️☀️


----------



## Mini Horses

I got nothing in garden yesterday...gone all day...rain last night didn't happen.   This morning I mulched beans and eggplants. Even wet it good to help settle.....THEN, thunder and clouds in distance.  Ran to truck to get it to barn, had 3 bags of feed I'd picked up yesterday to move out.  Just in time.  Came in, showered my dirty self and had lunch as I watched a steady, ample rain!  Less than an hour of it but a real good soaker.😊guess that mulch is wet enough now!!  🤣.  Squash will get it next....and I'd love to put out more seed but, appears the rains are still coming around. 🤷. Always tomorrow.  What's out there is doing well. 😊. I'll just be harvesting later than some.  That's actually ok because my jobs are just starting to slow...I'll have time to can.


----------



## Ridgetop

You are doing soooo much!  Relax and take care of your cold!  The knees must be doing well.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ;  At least getting outside seems to make me breathe a little better.... sitting around makes my head stuffier.   
Knees are getting better.  I don't feel any pain while standing which is the greatest thing.  They get stiff and the dr straightened the right one so much that it has completely changed the way I walk and I honestly am not very comfortable with it.  I find I don't pick my feet up near enough and balancing on one leg or the other is not working well.  I hate the feeling of my thighs rubbing together so much,  and it makes me tend to not "walk freely"..... Very aggravating for me.  Plus the muscles do not have the "push strength" in the knees.... I find I compensate alot with pulling from my arms still, getting up and climbing up on the tractor and all,  and that is frustrating.  Yet I seem to be able to do any/all of the exercises, like with the stretchy bands.... yes, make sure you do the ones that pull the legs back under you as it gets more and more of the angle that they want you to have. 
I can do some kneeling on the left knee if there is a good cushion there.... hard to get up and down on them, though. 
I do most of the planting in the garden standing and bending over at the waist.... including the fill in planting yesterday and today.  

I went back out this afternoon and put in 2 rows of  "dry beans".  One row of Vermont Cranberry bush beans and one row of Tongue of Fire bush beans.  The seeds are 2020 and did not want to waste them.  Also added 2 short rows of the top crop green beans to use a space where the cucumbers did not come up.  Going to replant cukes tomorrow...different spot..... and put in some butternut squash seeds that the old ones did not come up.  I found a pkg of watermelon seeds that cannot read the date on so might try them along one edge just for sh!ts and giggles....  My country Gentleman corn did not come up and that is only 2 yrs old... corn usually does alot better than that as far as germination.  So tomorrow I am going to replant the same spot with the last of what I have and see.  
Decided to intersperse some more lettuce in the row with some sunflowers and they will give a little shade... and maybe start the later broccoli in the other row with some of the other sunflowers.  I have some that are White sunflowers and some that are a "chocolate stripe".... got them for the fun of it....  The one spot I "planted" what I thought was an empty row with the purple beans and it was some of the sunflowers.  I did transplant some of them into other spots.  And I do see a bunch of the mammoth sunflowers coming up along the edge of the garden that i stuck in there before we left.  
I also weeded the short row of dill... they are so tiny and fragile when they first get started.  
Then I quit as I was getting tired.  This cold/stuffy head is aggravating.  But the sore throat didn't last too long so that is good.  

Got to get the sample bottles in the trays for the herd tomorrow afternoon.  And then load the meters and hoses tomorrow morning sometime.  Probably won't get to the garden much tomorrow.  I am going to go by the "cardboard" dumpster and see if there are any longish/bigger pieces I can get to use between the hills of squash and stuff and then put the hay on top of them.  Smother bigger areas .  
Weather calling for 20-40% chance of showers now through wed or thursday... so no hay mowing.  I will see about getting as many farms tested then since I won't be needed on the tractor for a few days.  Waiting on the one farm to get back to me on whether they want thurs or fri afternoon... already got mon aft and wed morning on the calendar....and next monday aft....


----------



## Mini Horses

Stuffy head...Vicks under nose?  Breathe in steam from hot water? Both seem to help me.

Sounds like you've got the garden going!   I need to grab more cardboard from the stores today.  It's some extra work to put down but worth it to help with grass kill!  Plus it'll rot during winter. 🤞.  We're both working with established grass kill.  Not easy.  I'm hoping next year will be easier.   There's still a lot of area to plant here....a day at a time.  I need more string for row marking.  Add to list!  🤣. Great rain yesterday.

At least your rain delayed hay and the testing farms are coordinated!    That helps.  So much less juggling and stress.  Hopefully, after only 25 hr this week, I'll be down to  only 2 short days a week for work!   Cuts paycheck but gives time for farm. 😁


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah @Mini Horses,  juggling not so bad this week now with the hay on hold due to possible weather/rain.  And at least most of the farms have fans because it is going to be hotter this week.  
Meters and hoses in car,  sample bottles in racks to go out.  Have to take the computer to this farm, so will shut it down in a little bit and get going.

Went up and did cow and she was wanting to go back out after she ate. Headed straight for the woods.   The calves were all laying around after they nursed.  Works for me.  I will be home from testing around 7 or so;  not a problem to do chores this evening.  

I made myself go out and put in a short row of cucumbers, the old watermelon seeds and the butternut squash.  If the watermelons don't sprout then the cukes and squash can fill in the space.  Sun is out and getting hotter.  More humid than it was.  But I really wanted to get them in. Did not get the corn in... maybe tomorrow morning early?  Thinking of just feeding it to the chickens since none of the other germinated.  
Came in and am sweating up a storm.  Got a big glass of tea with ice and sitting here because I need a couple of re-coup minutes.  Got the fan on too. 
The stuffy nose is more like a drippy faucet with taking the guafenesin.  Just tires me out.  But it is getting  better I guess.  Not the sore throat like I had.  

DS moved some heifers to pasture yesterday... and took 2 beef to get butchered.  Guess he has them sold... we didn't talk much... GF decided to go help him yesterday so he "didn't need me" help sort or anything....not getting into it.  She has not been able to "help" for the last week or 2..... he had a neighbor do his chickens when we were gone...she wasn't able to do them.   He wants me to call the vet to set up an appt to do the preg check on the last group of cows.  

So, time for me to get bottles in the car and get going so I can set up without being in a rush.


----------



## Mike CHS

It sounds like you have a big part of your garden in.  I have gotten where I will do a germination test on any seeds over two years old since it only takes a few days.


----------



## Ridgetop

hot spells during the winter (not unDoesn't your broccoli and lettuce bolt in the heat?  I can't grow any of the winter veggies - broccoli, cauliflower, brussels sprouts, or lettuce in the summer. They grow, bloom and immediately bolt.  I have to plant them in the fall to grow and when we get our normal couple weeks of 90 to 100 degree winter weather they bolt anyway!  What's your secret?


----------



## farmerjan

They will bolt here too, but we don't usually get alot of 90+ days except in late July.... of course, today it hit 93... and the rest of this week will be in the 90's they say.  One of the perks being near the mountains... we get some tempered temps in the summer.... at least we used to.  I also plant the "cool season stuff" where it will get some shade if the garden has a "shadier side" and in the shade of things like the sunflowers or to the off side of the tomatoes or something. Doesn't always work.... going to plant some along the side where the big white pines are along the property line... see if they help to keep it cooler over there.  Haven't spent enough time to see if there is more shade over there.... don't think so...

@Mike CHS , I probably should've done a germination test on the watermelon seeds but it was a small package, and if they don't come up then not a big deal since I put it inbetween the  new cucumber seeds and the new butternut squash seeds.  I did some germination tests on some of these old bean seeds and they were a flop.... the row of zucchini was short and the row of cucumber seeds were 2021 so have no idea why they didn't sprout.  But when everything else planted before I went north,  was up that should have been up, and the old butternut and the cucumber seeds weren't, I figured they weren't going to come up.   The striped crenshaws and the cantaloupe were up and they will spread anyway.  I just have to get the spaces between the "spreading melons and squash" covered with cardboard and mulch before the grass gets too well "re-established".... I will want to put another row of green beans along the edge of where the vining plants will be reaching out, in about 2-3 weeks.... for a later harvest of them.  And then hopefully when I get the earlier green beans harvested and in the freezer, I can pull the plants and put in broccoli and maybe some cabbage for later.... 
Yes, I have gotten most of the garden planted and about 1/2 to 2/3 of it mulched.  Weeded down along the broccoli that the friend insisted I take.... and weeded a few spots in the peppers but it was just getting too hot for me and I did have to go to work.

After coming in and having the iced tea, I put the sample bottles in the car and left.  It was sooo muggy and hot today.  Just didn't feel like stopping for any shopping/errands.... and I really didn't leave much time... so got to the farm and took my time setting up.  Tested, we had trouble with their computer in the exchange and I had to call computer support and they had to talk me through getting the program "re- established"... no internet at the barn so they couldn't go on and do it.... that is why I do a jump drive exchange there;  so I can come home and do the upload instead of the farmer taking the computer in the house or using his phone for a hotspot.... Got it all working and entered all the info and then exported it to the jump drive and back in his and all fixed... 
Got the meters off the milking lines after the wash cycles were complete and then stopped at Walmart and got the couple of driveway reflectors I wanted to put around the well casing so DS doesn't hit it with the discbine this year.  Walked around a little but nothing caught my fancy so I grabbed a couple little things I needed and came home.
  Did the cow, and back in here.  It is still 80 at 10 p.m. .  Forecast is saying a chance of a severe T-storm later tonight and radar is showing a storm cell coming in from WVa....
I made the pudding at 6:30 this morning so had some of that and a glass of iced tea and debating if I really am very hungry.  Samples are in here to pack in the morning to go out.  
Have a headache, might be from blowing my brains out with this cold..... might just quit for the night.....


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday afternoon.  I had a rough night with the stuffy/runny nose.... but that's life.  
We got some rain overnight, and then got more "serious" rain today.  It even tried to clear off a little and got real muggy, but is cloudy again.  I checked the rain gauge and we got a 1/2 inch before 2 p.m. 

There is alot of hay on the ground around here... So glad that DS decided that he wasn't going to cut hay even when I was thinking we should on Sunday eve..  It looks like it will be Friday before we get out of this wet pattern. 

So, I should be glad that another farm wants to test this week.  I go south tomorrow an hour for a 140+ cow herd... morning test.  Have to leave here about 3:45  a.m. .  Then I go to the "now" small herd 125 miles north on Thursday.  Have to be there by 1 so will have to leave here by 10 a.m.,  to be on the safe side with the way the traffic has been.  The only good thing about that is that I will go by the small feed & supply store right near there and see if I can get a few things we can't  find here lately.  Then, DS is pushing to do the final preg checks so vet can come on Friday,  by 1 p.m.   and then I have to go test that afternoon.... I am going to have to leave a little early, but I can make it work.... Vet should only take about an hour and DS and GF are supposed to be there, so if I have to go, they can finish up. That is the farm that I normally go by the farm where I get my milk, and pick up his 4-5 samples and info.  So, I am going to see if I can go by and get it early in the morning, then have to come back to be there for the vet.  That's 4 farms this week.... and one scheduled for Monday afternoon too....

I need to go in and get something to eat.  I know this headache is partly due to not eating.  

I am going to put the cow in this evening and leave her in since there is plenty of water and I can let her out when I get home tomorrow... it will be noon before I get home from testing.  So, tonight she will come in and stay in for tomorrow.  I will p;ut some hay in the bunk and she will be fine.  

It has gotten very cloudy out so expect that we will be getting more rain.  
This ought to really get the seeds, that I got in the other day, sprouted and up pretty quick.  That's great.  Of course the grass is growing like gang busters around where the "hills" are... oh well, maybe find time tomorrow afternoon to go get some more of the old mulch hay.... got some cardboard pieces to take out but the soil will be soft... it can wait another day or 2.  
Going in to figure out what to eat, and then will go up to the cow in a bit.


----------



## Mini Horses

@B&B Happy goats glad to see you're reading....hope all is well!!    

@farmerjan  I'm hoping to get more cardboard, mulch and seed out today!  It helps.  Between chores and work, you draw straws on "what's first, or next".  I have a day at home. Rain tomorrow....I'll work stores...then home a few days.  Garden today before rain 😊

I have visions of getting up a new stretch of fence next week...we'll see! . Have doeling's to wean, also.  🤔.  More does to milk? Maybe, maybe not. 🤣

We are blessed to be able to stay busy.  🤗.  Although aggravating sometimes.😁


----------



## farmerjan

Got home about a half hour ago.... Left at 3:45 this morning, got to the farm and took a little nap til they got there and got things ready.  Traffic was good and got there faster than some trips.  I was tired still.  I was in bed pretty early but it was hot and sticky and I didn't sleep real good. 
It got real sticky when the sun came up.  There was some fog this morning going to the farm.  I was so happy to get out of the parlour.  Then there was computer work, small office room and no fan or anything in there.... went to Sheetz gas and made a trip to the bathroom and filled up.  Gas was 4.44/gal which is the cheapest around.  The thing is, tomorrow I leave to go 125 miles north, one way, and hope I find "cheaper gas" up that way too.... so won't get to take advantage of this fill up over a week or so....

Recording temp gauge says it got down to 68, but it is up to 88 already.... It is very muggy out there.  I am just wrung out from the humidity and only getting a few hours sleep with the stickiness.... The sun comes and goes with some clouds... showing some stray pop up stuff this afternoon.  Take it as it comes.  
I let the cow out as soon as I got here.  Then came to house and samples are in the house to get packed.  Would like to go get some of the old hay but it is too hot/muggy for me to do it now.  Maybe this evening???? Got a stack of some cardboard out in the front to put on truck to take to garden... it can sit there for awhile too.  Got a glass of iced tea and going to put a gallon out in the sun to steep.  I might even take a nap because I feel so wiped out.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> @B&B Happy goats glad to see you're reading....hope all is well!!


 

We could use an update Barb, starting to get worried with no communication


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday.  The farm I was supposed to go to called me last night, and had to change today's testing.  He wanted to put it off til next week but I explained that I cannot test until the end of next week... I have a farm on Monday, and friends coming in from CT (on Wed) and was going to be tied up on Tuesday through Thursday.  
Honestly, I felt so weak and sick yesterday, that I was not sorry he wanted to put it off...this cold that finally caught up with me after the trip north, hit me pretty hard.  More just pure exhaustion from the stress and all that went along with the trip up, truck and trailer and tire problems, little sleep and working so many hours to tear apart the house and the waste and upset over throwing away a lifetime into a dumpster.  
There is also some problems at DS work and the underhanded situation there has him really upset and we have discussed it alot and I am fit to be tied with the underhanded BS.  
So I was not sorry about not testing but now it looks like we will do it on Saturday.  I agreed because I figured it would give me another day to "rest and recuperate" today.  I do feel a little better today except that the temps are going up.  It is HOT for here, for this time of year. 

In fact, I did a load of clothes this morning and hung out because of the hot forecast.  They were out an hour or so, then all of a sudden I heard thunder, and the sky was black to the west and south.  I went out and it had just started to rain big flat drops... The clothes were getting too wet already, in 2 minutes, that I only grabbed the first shirt and put the clothespins under the basket and came in.  It lasted about 15 minutes, and the sun is out and it is hot and humid out there.  I will bet that these clothes will be dry in short order anyway.  

I will get the sample bottles ready for tomorrow.  The meters and the hoses are still in the car.  I will have to go get the information and samples from the other farmer in the morning, and then get back here to do the vet preg check which will be hot and miserable if this heat continues tomorrow.  We are looking at a drop once the weather moves off tomorrow.  Then 4-6 days of no moisture.... I am sure DS is going to be cutting hay as soon as the front finally goes through. We are so far behind but no sense in letting it lay on the ground, and not making any sense to have to run over it several times to tedd out... more wasted fuel and time in the tractors too.  

I cannot imagine those of you that live with this kind of heat in the south.  We aren't even getting much of a breeze which makes it worse.  The heat index on our local station is up to about 102.  Temp is actual 94.  

Haven't been out to the garden in 2 days.... it ought to be growing in this heat and watering..... so should the weeds.  Oh well, they can be dealt with.  

Going to eat some late lunch.  I had no appetite earlier.


----------



## farmerjan

Ate a little.  More cold tea to drink.  I went back out and got the clothes off the line.  There were some clouds again, after the sun had come out bright and hot for about an hour or 2.  They feel fully dry... amazing how fast they dried.  
Got the bottles in the trays for tomorrows' herd,  and the one on saturday  that was supposed to be today.  They are in the car ready to go.... I sat on the back of the car changing the meter brackets for tomorrow... got about 6-7 done and it had thundered a little, then it started to rain again.   I just closed the back of the outback and came in the house.  Radar is showing a pop up cell right over this area.   I will be going up to the cow in a little bit.  The rain is trying to move and I see some "sun" to the west.  It is crazy.  It will clear off again and I will go out and finish the brackets on the meters and go do the cow.  

Anyone see that the stock market dropped again... another 700+ points....


----------



## farmerjan

9 pm and it is "down" to 75... we had another burst of rain for about a minute.  The total in the rain gauge is .3 for yesterday eve and today.  Now there is a weather alert for some strong t-storms into tomorrow afternoon.  
Hay will stay standing... DS said he might cut on Saturday if things look clear for a few days.  Better lower quality than moldy or musty or something catching on fire.... This will hurt 2nd cutting too as it would be growing now for cutting in July.... Do what we can do.  
Corn is looking real good though.   Hope it is putting down a deep taproot so that it will continue to do good if the rain dries up in the heat of the summer. 

DS talked to my brother and it seems he has also been quite sick.  Turns out it is a virus and they tested him for covid and all that crap...he went to the urgent care place up near him and then to his regular dr.... he told DS he was really scared there for a couple of days..... he is on 3 different things... he told DS that he was afraid 2 nights that he might not survive the congestion, and the hot and cold spells... the coughing and all that.  I guess that my immune system is stronger than either one of them as I have not been as sick.... even though it has sapped my strength and energy.  But then, I am not as stubborn and start taking things to bolster my immune system when I start to feel run down.  I know that it was all the stress, and long, hard hours pushing to get things done up there...DS is taking several things to keep the congestion broken up like I am,,,, don't know if he is taking the vit C or the echinacea.... 

So, I am going to try to get some extra sleep again tonight... and then go from there.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope you feel better soon.  Nothing worse than a summer cold!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Ridgetop ..... we are working on it.

Friday.... 9 pm.  Been a decent day.  Got up, did cow, went to barn and DS was already getting cows down the hill.  He had come from work grabbed a bucket with some feed from my car,  and took the 4 wheeler up and they pretty much followed him down.  I made sure they stayed in the lane to the barn until he got them all down out of the field.  Then he got called back to work to go take the big loader as there was a tree down in the road.  I went and got the samples, info,  and my milk etc from the farm and came back home.  Made sure I had everything for testing and went to the barn. 

 DS was there sorting the calves from the cows so we could just run the cows through the chute.  Vet called and said he was done with the other call, and did it suit for him to come on and I said, yes, we were at the barn then sorting.  He got there, GF came to help and she had her daughter and the 2 yr old nephew... but luckily they stayed out of the catch lot and under some shade trees so they were not under foot... that would not have been good.... I honestly expected some problems with that but it worked out.  GF works slow with the chute so it took longer than I had hoped... but we got them all done.... Everyone was pregnant... 1 only 35 days, 4 were 3-4 months, the rest were right in the 5 month range which was expected.  It was good.  Vet had 3 more calls and I had to leave so DS and GF treated a couple for pinkeye... YEP... ALREADY this season... and then he turned them all back out on the hill as he is planning to sell some calves in August.  Most all these are steer calves anyway... There are several old cows in there and they will get this last pregnancy and then get sold next year after that calf.  Like NO TEETH old cows.  They are all in very good shape this year. 

I went to test and it went okay.  They did not start until 4 so I was in plenty of time.   A little less than 2 hours,  then paperwork and meters washing, and I was on my way home before 7 .  
It got real dark thunder and all that and got about 20 drops at the farm.  DS said we got a real fast hard storm, I see lots of branches off trees... water puddled.  My rain gauge said only  1 tenth inch... looks like more at the barn there.  
The good thing is that the storms have finally gone east and we are supposed to have 4-5 days of a bit cooler and drier... DS is going to cut hay tomorrow... no wet forecasts until next Wed....

I have to go to the farm that was cancelled yesterday, 125 miles north.... but then it will be done.  He only tests every other month... and who knows if he will get the cows that are left, sold before then.... Got one for Monday afternoon... 

Looking forward to the cooler and drier air tomorrow.  Got to get into the garden now too.  Ought to have the cucumber and butternut squash seeds  coming up and the watermelon if they are viable.   Plus the green beans I did for fill ins,  in  the rows and the 2 short pieces of rows.... 
I am going to get about 10 more bales of straw from the farm I get my milk from... he said they have it in the barn and they will be combining the wheat in a few weeks anyway so will have more.  That ought to pretty much take care of covering everything with whatever old hay and cardboard I have to put down... and give me some to mound up around the potatoes too... 

Ate an egg salad sandwich for supper and drank a glass of milk.  Going in to take a shower and quit... Need to leave earlier than I planned tomorrow as I want to go by the little feed and supply store right near the farm since I will be there... check on a few things and I don't know if they close at noon on saturdays, many do.


----------



## Baymule

Heavy bred on the cows is good! Even the stragglers are good. When you say the cows are old and have no teeth, is that just their front teeth? Can they still chew with back teeth? I look at my older ewe's teeth, they still have their row of bottom teeth. Ringo's are looking like old horse teeth, longer and pushed forward and crooked. LOL He needs braces!


----------



## Mini Horses

The ruminants system allows a little more leverage in old age.  My old stallion has front teeth and molars all gone. 😔 That's why he gets the fluffy senior feed that he does. 😊. But he looks great, excellent weight, etc.  He salivates it to mush.🤣 But it has all the roughage he needs for his gut.

Ruminants use their tongues a lot when foraging, to almost swallow whole, it's partially digested in gut.  Regurgitated to chew on and swallowed again.  🤪 What a food frenzy. 😂.   Interesting to follow our animals food processes.

Well that was a real good vet check!  Always nice to know what's coming....and bulls are doing their job.   Is this from the new bull y'all bought not long ago?   Whoever it was, thanks for a good job, right?

I MUST go get that straw!      did get a couple rolls of string for row marking, finally.  That will help me out!  Ready to do that. Drop seed and call it done...? Never done but, close.🤣🤣. Lotta hot out there!  But got a good downpour late yesterday.  Hard, fast and ample.  Last predicted for several days though.  Reckon they'll hay last area across road now.   I love to watch them bale.  Sit on porch, see the methodical drop of hay bales.   Yeah, without my working any of it!!! 👍🙃no sweat here.


----------



## farmerjan

When we say no teeth, or just nubs or popcorn teeth we are referring to the front bottom jaw teeth or incisors.   They get worn down from different things, mostly just through daily eating... but sandy soil areas will see cattle with much more wear and tear on the teeth.  
Often there are molars are missing by the time the fronts get worn down.  A cow does not bite things off like any other animal that has top and bottom front teeth.  They will swipe their tongue out and get a clump that gets bitten and pulled off the plant... Kinda hard to explain.... the molars will do the grinding of the food they take in and then it is swallowed into the rumen, then masticated by the juices there, a "cud" is brought back up for more chewing and such.  It is a weird process but it allows them to eat more roughage and get it well worked through their system for digestion.  
When their front teeth get that short or are missing, they really have a harder time eating and subsequently do not get enough nutrition.   You can't "float" or file the teeth so that their bite is better like a horse... there are no top teeth to match the bottom.


----------



## farmerjan

Will not use the new bull until this fall/winter... We have bulls out with all the cows now, and these pregs were with the registered Limousin Bull I bought a couple years ago.  Not too thrilled with the one that is only 35 days as she has been in there since late NOv.  and should be in the 5 month range like the bigger group.  I am not too upset by the couple of older ones being only 4 months... the winters are hard on them feeding a new calf, keeping up their body weight, gaining some and then cycling and sustaining a pregnancy.  But the one that is "short bred" is DS's so it is his call.  
There are actually 2 "new bulls"... DS bought one a couple of months ago at the stockyard... there is a guy who raises about 10-15 a year and advertises them and brings them to the stockyard to sell... so really a mini bull sale.... just convenient to bring them to the "yard" as he is in WVA .... 
We have one big bull that has become a PITA to get in and he needs to go....plus he is getting so fat....  and we sold the one that was shooting blanks and lost the old red bull.  The Limi will get leased out this year for the summer to a neighbor that uses a bull every year... 15-20 cows.. at most... right now he is "resting" with the bred cows. The one that they had for the last 2 years is out with some of our cows this year.  There will be 3 or 4 here for the summer with no "job"....  the one needs the rest that had been in with the red bull .... they had been out breeding, then back for a week or 2 and then that group came up open and he and the red bull went right in with them.... so "black Powder" needs a rest this summer... those cows mostly all came up 50-60 days bred after we put the 2 bulls in so they worked....2 will be the 2 new younger bulls and one will be the older easy calving bull since we don't have any heifers being bred now.  The ones that calved at the nurse cow field are in with the other easy calving bull and he will be going with them to DS's other place in a week or so... we get caught up on some hay and he will move a group down there.  

He cut about 40 acres today he said and will cut another 10 or so tomorrow to finish up down in the one area.... he said the one field is very dry and rather thin.... not alot of volume.  The other 2 places look pretty decent.  Got 4 different fields down at the place where the one field is thin... 3 are just grass hay and the thin one is a planting of orchard grass that is starting to play out I guess....


----------



## Mini Horses

They cut about 10 acres across street today.  Thick but way mature and headed out. 🤷. They may round bale it.   Good grass just weather wait issues.  He tedded this afternoon.  So thick.  Prob have to do again.   Has no livestock, just makes and sells hay.

Upper 80s but 15 mph winds all day.  I did some garden planting in slow mode.😁. No rush 4 more days at home.  But lots to do!!


----------



## farmerjan

I went and did the cow this morning,  went to the farm 125 miles north.  Got to the feed store there a little before closing and they did not have the "darts" we use for the dart gun for when an animal has pinkeye out at pasture... did pick up 2 more bottles of tetanus toxoid to use on the bull calves when we band... it was 27.99 and 2 months ago they were 19.99..... 10 shots to a bottle... Getting expensive for even that.  
They had several "mint plants" and 1 was spearmint... and I got one.  It will get planted in a contained "tub planter as mint spreads and "takes over"... but it just smelled so good.  

Got home, picked up a bag of feed to get me through the weekend with the nurse cow and went and turned her out.  Came home and feel like I got rode hard and put away wet.  No stamina or strength.  
DS called and said "they" were going to the local carnival to eat and all with the kids and did I want to go.  I politely declined... don't feel up to dealing with or being nice to the kids when I am tired like this.  I shouldn't be like this, but I just can't get "into things" with them.  Not going to try to push myself when I am still feeling the effects of this cold/virus and being tired too.  
I am going to go out and look at the "garden"   WEEDS is more like it I think.  See what of the recently planted stuff has come up... then go to bed early.


----------



## farmerjan

Recording thermometer says it was 62 this morning and got up to 79.  Breezy all day and the sun was out... real nice. Clear clean crisp day out there...   All our hay is way overmature also... brown and seed heads... but it will make good filler hay.  ANYTHING beats snowballs if it is real cold and nasty.... it will work for the cows that are dry and expecting spring calves if we mix it in with some good rolls and some fair rolls.  We will have some silage for the cows for the winter....cows with fall calves and any feeders he keeps.... Guess we will just see how the season goes.


----------



## Baymule

That was a good explanation on cow teeth. I know their bottom teeth can wear down, just didn’t think about their molars. Stands to reason their molars would wear out too.

Ringo’s front teeth, bottom only like a cow, are long and crooked. I’ll do whatever I need to do. Heck, if all he can eat is oatmeal and soaked alfalfa pellets, then that’s what he’ll get. I guess I oughta take a look at his molars next time I get him in a chute. He probably won’t like it. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> DS called and said "they" were going to the local carnival to eat and all with the kids and did I want to go. I politely declined...


For once, the cold had a purpose..a valid excuse.😁

We're having cool weather for next 3 days with low humidity.  Will work nicely for me.  Easier to work garden 👍. And nice to not have sweat soaked clothes on an exhausted body.  After the outside in mid 90s all day yesterday, I was wiped!  To bed at 9.  We're looking at mid 70 days and low 60 nights.  Springtime! 



Baymule said:


> He probably won’t like it. LOL


. Probably not!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Ringo’s front teeth, bottom only like a cow, are long and crooked. I’ll do whatever I need to do.


Clearly you need to take him to the goat orthodontist! 

Laddie could use an alpaca orthodontist, Teddy looks like he already went.


----------



## farmerjan

Beautiful COOL 50 this morning... 62 in the house.  Today and tomorrow supposed to be the same then back into the 90's .  I will take any and all of these sort of days.  Had to put a light blanket on the bed last night.  Headed to the cow then to see what the plans are for moving the tractor, rake etc down to the one field he said I should probably rake first... the one that is thinner. 
Want to get some garden time in today if possible.  Got to pack the samples for shipment tomorrow and get bottles for tomorrow's herd ready ahead of time.  
Just enjoying the weather.....this is why I like fall... this morning is reminiscent of the cool crisp fall mornings we had up north when I was a kid.


----------



## Ridgetop

I love mint!  I try to grow a tub full each summer and put several crushed springs in my sun tea jars.  Delicious!


----------



## Mini Horses

Ringo’s front teeth, bottom only like a cow, are long and crooked. I’ll do whatever I need to do.
Clearly you need to take him to the goat orthodontist!


 ya know, there's Invisalign now!  DIY Ortho.


----------



## farmerjan

10 p.m..... BEOOOTIFUL DAY... but a LONG one.  
Went out to go do the cow and FLAT TIRE on the forester.... probably picked up something in the pasture yesterday.   So got the buckets of grain for her and the one I take to put grain in for the calves in the bunk feeder when they come in the creep gate....then went and did the cow.  Came back and put clothes in to soak.   DS wanted me to go look at the hay as to whether I thought it needed tedding or just raking.... I said I thought just raking.  Took the ranger and got a load of old hay/mulch stuff and then he texted and said that if I thought it only needed to be raked then go ahead.  So I came back to the house with the mulch and got the headphones/ear protectors and my cap and went to the back field at Doug's.... Got on the tractor and raked. 

 DS came by and I said it would be ready to bale in a couple hours as it was drying fast.... the few green spots that I turned up with the rake exposed to the sun and wind.... he said that he thought that the hay at his barn might need tedding around the outside along the trees....he was going to the thing for her father... it was 1.  Said I was invited and I said that I wasn't in the mood for people and wanted to keep going on the hay since it was a good day.
  He hooked the tedder to the big Deutz tractor so I could go tedd the outside 2 -4 rows at his barn.   I can't get on this tractor without a block as there is only 1 step and it is too high for the knees to deal with and there is no strength for me push with... there should be 2 steps instead of only one... spaced better... It is all I can do to pull myself up from the step to the platform....
I did take that into consideration at the barn and fixed it so the tedder was not hooked into transport position as we have to get off and unlock it to let the sides down... BUT I forgot to angle the tedder so it would catch the rows of hay to fluff them out behind it... Used some wood 2x6's stacked to get up on it... but when I got to the field realized I could not get off and angle the tedder better so the tedding/fluffing throwing the hay spread out,  was not as effective as it did not get all the way down almost to the ground... but it did spread some so that was the best I could do... there was no where I felt like I could get off the tractor and then get back on.  

So I took it back to doug's and got the tractor and the rake, went back to his barn field and started raking.  Then DS came and brought me a c'burger and a hot dog... the c'burger tasted like sawdust... really awful... the hot dog was good.  
Took a couple of hours to rake that field, his GF brought me a bottle of water when she left her parents when I was about 2/3 done... and she was going to help DS.... and then talked to DS and we decided that I was going to take the tractor and rake down the hill to "dennis's field"... where the thinner hay was and there are 4 different fields there...

This was getting to be about 4 or so and I said that I might just take it down and be done for the day.  But when I got down there, it was still pretty nice, sun still out and not hot so I started raking.  That field is completely dry....I got about 3/4 done and picked up some hi-tensile fence wire somewhere in the field... I was not near the 6 outside rows.... and it got all tangled up in 2 of the "wheels" on the wheel rake and even tangled around the axle... I spent over an hour trying to get it undone and called DS to see where he was, and he said to call Dennis and see if he was home and could bring out a pair of fence pliers or wire cutters..... he came out and cut the stuff so that I didn't have to keep trying to feed it around to get it untangled.  He said he was sure he had gotten it all picked up... but you could see where I had not been near the perimeter where the old fence used to be.  Nothing got torn up or anything... but I would have been done with the field if not for that.  So he took me up by his house where DS had parked his truck when he came up the hill with the tractor, this morning,  after finishing mowing the upper field this morning... and I drove DS truck up to the farm, where my car was.  

Needless to say, it was by now, nearly dark... so I got my car and came home... and did not get into the garden.  Tomorrow morning maybe for a little bit????

All together I raked nearly 30 acres, between the 3 places.... The weather was PERFECT for drying hay... like we used to do in CT... cut one day, rake the next, bale the 3rd day.... NO HUMIDITY.... it dried so fast and good.  
He has another 25-30 acres already cut between the 3 fields left down @ dennis's, and another place he cut today.  If we could have 7-10 days of weather like this we could pretty much do all the rest of our first cutting... and we have 25-30 acres that belongs to the guy we work the calves... we make his hay.... and then we will have about 40 more acres to make.....we make somewhere in the neighborhood of 100+ acres 1st cutting,  and then about 60-75 for 2nd cutting... for us.  Fred's only gets cut once then he turns his cows in on the hayfields for later grazing...  *but that is all his, we get paid to make his hay.*  Don't know what i hit to get bold letters.  Not going to mess with it.   Oh, just figured it out... I hit the ctrl key instead of the shift key when I went to type the "b" in but....

Tomorrow is supposed to be about the same but maybe some more clouds.  Then Tuesday it is supposed to get hot and be in the 90's and then 40-50% chance showers on Wed and Thursday.... 

I need a shower and some sleep.  The knees ache big time from being on the tractor for so long.  I did take a break when I got down to the last field I was in... got off that tractor and walked around for a few minutes... then of course, spent an hour on my feet trying to get that wire all untangled from around the 2 "wheels" that rake the hay and the axle... 
But I am tired... 
Came home and ate a hamburger as I had already thawed the meat... what a difference to eat one that is not overcooked and tasteless.... drank a glass of milk and ready to call it a day!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

We're having similar weather here...they re-tedded yesterday across the street.  I suspect they'll row this morning. May bale late, or tomorrow for sure.  Thick over there!

You've got great hay making now....shame Wed rains.   🤷  If DS can bale hard, you should get it up before rains.   Winds down here today! They were about 15mph all weekend....good for hay if you had that and lower humidity. 😁

Can DS install a fold up step on that tractor?  If not, you may want to get a mounting block that can be pulled up onto tractor with you -- something along the lines of horse mounting.    Glad the tensile wire only damaged your time and attitude.  👍🤭


----------



## farmerjan

58 this morning and cloudy....WTH... they said partly cloudy... No sun in sight and by now it is usually pretty sunny coming over the hill.  Radar showing some possible passing showers????? REALLY ???? NOT starting out to make my day.  
Hoping this passes and misses us.  
Ate a bowl of cereal and going up to the cow... Going to need to tedd out the last few fields he cut so that they get a chance to dry better since there is no nice dry crisp weather and no breeze this morning, either.  It is looking like the clouds/showers will pass and be gone by 11 or a little earlier. 
DS is planning to get it all baled by Tuesday night... At this point hot temps would be better than not if we are not going to get the sun and breeze today.  
Going to text him and tell him to go on and tedd the last field he cut that is up closer to the barn, while it is still hooked to the Deutz... then bring just the tedder down the hill;  we will hook it up to the tractor I have there,  and I will go up and tedd 2 of the 3 fields... he said one is not quite as heavy and it is out in full sun... no trees around the perimeter for "green spots".  Then come back and rehook up the rake.  I have to test this afternoon... but the tedded fields will probably not be ready to rake until tomorrow. 
Let's hope these clouds just stay clouds and pass through like the radar is showing.  I am going to go down and finish raking the field where I stopped last night with the wire problem, just as soon as it looks like it is "safe" to do so.


----------



## murphysranch

You work amazingly hard. I can hardly believe it. Wonderful job, both you and your son.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Ringo’s front teeth, bottom only like a cow, are long and crooked. I’ll do whatever I need to do.
> Clearly you need to take him to the goat orthodontist!
> 
> 
> ya know, there's Invisalign now!  DIY Ortho.


*SHEEP!!! SHEEP ORTHODONTIST!!!*


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night... it is after 10.... wow... 

Got cow done, Talked to DS,  went down hill and finished raking the little bit of the field I didn't get done because of the hi tensile wire problem.  Raked a little spot of about 2 acres behind the barn there... I hate this cutting pieces of this pasture,  as so much has so much rock... but DS managed to get around without any real rock problems this year... DS brought the tedder and hooked it up and I went up to the "top field" and it was thick and quite a bit of green.... took about an hour to get it all tedded it out... about 6-8 acres I think he said.  It never would have dried at all without being tedded out.  Then tried out a row in 2 different spots on the way back  down but they were quite dry.   
The couple of sprinkles had pretty well stopped... it cleared off some of the clouds and could see a few peeks through of blue, but not really sun.  It did warm up to 78 on my thermometer.... 
I went to test and got that all done.  Talked to DS on the way home... he got all 3 different places baled today,  and the little spot above the barn down there too.  He unhooked the tedder and hooked up the rake so I can rake tomorrow.  I have the other little patch of pasture, the "long field" that is about 4 acres, the tedded out field up top that is like 7-8 acres I think, and then down across the creek as we call it for another 5-6 acres.  He said that did not need tedding either.  Then back up the hill to the last piece he mowed that he said did not need tedding... about 4-5 acres I guess. I will be on the tractor for many hours all together... 
He said he is going to work a half day...which means 6-10 a.m.... and hopes that I get started a bit ahead, so that he can do a few things at the barn then come down and start baling.  I need to keep  ahead of him which usually isn't too hard if I get an hour or 2 head start.  I figure to be on the tractor by about 9 a.m.  if all goes well.  

I am praying that there are no "little sprinkles" to cause us to have to question raking or baling like this morning... we want to get it all "up" tomorrow -Tuesday-  Rain/showers/storms forecast for Wed eve and Thursday... 

I am going to get the samples packed to drop off in the morning... I have to go by and get some feed for the cow... and I have to take the meters out of the outback, since I have not had the time to see about the tire on the forester that is flat.  I will probably just get the air tank, and hopefully it will get me down to the co-op farm bureau (3 miles away) so they can pull it off and see if there is something in it.  I don't see any other tires here at the house for this car.... 14's for the ranger... there might be a couple at doug's barn... but if it is just a piece of wire or nail or something they can patch it... but in the meantime, I will get the meters put away, get some feed in the outback so it won't get wet...
 And maybe be able to get the rest of the mulch hay and stuff off the ranger before it rains too.
  Worry about the tire the end of the week after the friends have been here and left to continue on their trip to Cass, WVa and ride on the steam train that goes up the mountain there... it is a narrow gauge train that was originally for timbering the mountain off.... we've been there a few times over the years... nice to go on.  

So that is my day looking at me... Oh and I forgot to put the clothes out with the sprinkles and then the hay work... so would really like to get them out in the morning so they will dry.  Forecast is for the heat to come back in and hit 90's tomorrow... partly sun I think... Hot and sticky Wed then drop off to the 80's for a few days....


----------



## Baymule

Your son got the baling done and it didn’t get rained on! Super! More baling today, then rain coming. The rain will be good for the grass that has just been cut. Only going to be 99F here today. Then back to the 100’s for the rest of the week. I put up the electro-netting and put Ringo and his girls in the yard. By 2-3 they are bawling to go back home to their shady pen. It’s hot there too, but they flop down, pant and ruminate. I moved the netting last night, got to raise and stake it this morning. Ground is hard. We need rain.


----------



## farmerjan

7 hours solid on the tractor, raking.  I just came in, got another cold drink and a 1/2 egg salad sandwich... going out to the garden for a little bit.  Temps went from 60 to 88 and it was hot out in the sun.  Thankfully, no rain on any of it... and with the heat it was drying what few "green spots" there were,  FAST.... DS worked til 1 then brought me Wendy's lunch and then went to baling as I finished raking the "across the creek" field, after doing the long field then the top field... then left and came up the hill and did the 2 lots in the subdivision that were very dry without ever being tedded.  This is the way we like to make hay... 95% not needing tedding due to the dry air and sunny weather... Going outside... be back later if I don't fall asleep in the shower.


----------



## farmerjan

Back in, shower, hair washed... all the cow manure from yesterday and the sweat today... away down the drain... sorta like the Roto-Rooter jingle !!!!
Worked in the garden until I couldn't see.  Got the mulch/old hay stuff unloaded off the truck.  Put down along the new green bean plants that came up.  
Took a bale of straw and mulched more along the potatoes until I could not see what I was doing... Will try to do the rest of the potatoes tomorrow. 
The old watermelon seeds did not come up but the cucumbers and the butternut squash did.  Got some of the cardboard down and old mulch stuff on top to keep them from getting blown around or anything.  Got to get some more and get it around the cucumbers... and then the cantaloupes that were already up before I left and the green striped crenshaw melon plants.  
The grass is taking over the garden where I did not get it mulched earlier... It does pull up pretty easy though.  There is quite a bit in some of the rows with the plants... I just have not had the time to get in there like I should.  Hopefully we are done with hay for a few days... and no more trips up north except when I go get the other truck and bring it home... so if it is not sweltering out, I hope that I can spend an hour or 2 most evenings in there and get it caught up.  The yellow squash plants are really growing, there are green tomatoes that I can see.  Peppers on some plants too.  The first green bean plants are getting some size and the ones I just planted before we went,  are up.
The lawn mower won't start... just keeps cranking this time.  DS said he has a friend that has one for sale... Maybe I need a "better" one... The grass DESPERATELY needs mowing too.... 

Today was a nice but "warmer day"... At least the clouds and sprinkles from yesterday went away... DS got everything baled this afternoon... he was at the last field that I had raked when I went back up to get my hearing protectors so they did not get wet... they were on the steering wheel of the tractor which is where I put them when I got off and shut it down.  
Sadly, we still have several more places to do and there is a 20-30% chance of some storms....through the next few days...one day of 10% chance..... then up to 40-50% chance right through NEXT Friday... Unless it changes I guess we are done for a week or so. 
I sure hope I get the lawn mowed before I can't find the clothesline.... 
I even got the clothes hung today but forgot to bring them in this evening when I got in the garden.  Should be fine as it is supposed to be partly sunny and HOT tomorrow until late afternoon.  
Going to put another gallon of sun tea out in the morning.  
Got to run down and get some feed in the morning for the cow and calves.....
And try to make the house a little presentable for the company that is coming from CT to visit... Hoping we can take them around to the farms and all since they are farm raised.... 

I noticed that the african violet leaves that I had stuck in soil to try to get to grow have FINALLY got some little baby plants coming  along.  Several of the leaves did not make it but there are a bunch that did.  There is a new round of flowers coming on the mature plants and some of the ones that I got from the violet barn mail order are showing buds too.  
Remember  all the bargain ones I got for next to nothing this winter on clearance from Lowes?  They all look really good and many are flowering too.  I have several duplicates so have some that I can give away or sell... Still hoping for a yard sale this summer... Thought maybe June but hay making has to take preference right now after the trips north and all...plus dealing with the weather.... Maybe in July????
Need to get some stuff more organized in the kitchen so that once it is time to start picking vegs.. I can get them processed and into the freezers. 

Right now I am going to head for a soft spot to put this aching body....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> The lawn mower won't start... just keeps cranking this time.


DD had same on hers.  Took to shop last week and it was a solenoid and connection wire.  $14. Parts.  Hers was right under carb.   May want to check that ....🤞


----------



## Baymule

What company from CT?

At least y'all are getting caught up on hay. We are in drought, I electro netted the front yard for the sheep to graze. They have another day of grazing, then it's dry lot time. It was interesting yesterday, traffic on the highway didn't faze those sheep one bit. A couple of mobile hoes went by, 18 wheelers, garbage trucks, oversized load, they ignored it all and ate that grass! LOL


----------



## farmerjan

My DS's godmother, her daughter and husband.  They are going to Cass WVa to ride on the steam engine train,  that was originally used to haul logs off the mountain when it was logged.  M was my mom's friend and was in 4-H with her, then I moved right up near her after getting married, in CT and we were more friends than the age difference would make you think.  Her daughter was named after me when she had her years earlier... then her daughter was Michael's babysitter  when I had him.... we had horses, and M's family had a dairy and when they sold out, they had kept some heifers and we kept and milked one for several years for "house milk"....
A year or 2 ago something happened and J (daughter) lost most of her sight, and I think that it is getting worse... She is about 10-12 years older than DS and her husband just retired.  He worked his families dairy for awhile.... lots of family politics,  BS,  and then he went to work for their town DOT so he and DS have alot incommon.  Great guy.  They raised 3 kids, and have one new grandchild now... M and J have often come down this way to go visit an old family friend in NC before he passed, and to visit other friends that also "migrated " to Va.  There is a niece that now lives with her husband in southwest Va....
Anyway, this trip was a planned one for J and C (husband) and he invited his MIL to come... they get along great.  So they will be here this afternoon and part of tomorrow then go to Cass WV and stay there... I think the train ride is on Friday or Sat.... It is a 6 hour thing to the top of the mountain... I have been a couple times.  

So, I am up, ate some eggs, going to get feed and do the cow and then come home and do some straightening in the LR and such but with all the boxes from my stuff, then the stuff from our first trip up to parents when we came home with the cattle trailer full of stuff... there is not much to making it decent at this point.  Not going to sweat it, they are not judgemental and don't come to see my house...

Have one he// of a headache... too many hours in the sun and all on the tractor for the last few days.  

Gotta get going.


----------



## Baymule

You will certainly enjoy their visit! Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Ridgetop

Mini Horses said:


> Can DS install a fold up step on that tractor? If not, you may want to get a mounting block that can be pulled up onto tractor with you -- something along the lines of horse mounting.


Check at Camping World or online for folding steps for campers. They telescope out and then telescope back up to the bottom of the camper and have a lock for traveling.  They bolt on and adjust for the height you need.  You could tie a rope to the bottom to pull it up.  We installed one on our Lance camper since the step was too high off the ground on our 4WD truck.  Or get a lightweight stool and tie a thin rope or cord around it so you can haul it onto the tractor after getting into the tractor.  I did that with DS2's ginormously high truck when we used it to go to Texas last winter.  Used my fold up plastic stool with a hay rope tied onto it.  Came in very handy or getting into the truck bed too.  Then got home and DS1 told me that the truck had a pull-out step in the back bumper for getting into the truck bed!  DH said "Oh yes, I forgot about that step" after watching me struggle into the truck bed the whole trip!


----------



## murphysranch

I love African Violets. Mother used to buy them, raised them, and then gifted. I had a bunch when I was younger. Fluffy ruffles, and more.

Two years ago, at my Dr's office, there were five spectacular violets growing on the countertops, under artificial lights. I asked if I could PLEASE take two leaves. SURE! No problem.

They now are small plants. After I move, I'll get them separated and potted up in some violet pots I got at Goodwill.

Take photos for me! Enjoy the company today.


----------



## farmerjan

Hot, tired.... it has been very "warm"  93, was high, and getting more humid all day.  Radar shows it is coming down from the north and has mostly been staying to the east of us,  but it looks like it will get here around 8-9 p.m..   Talked to the friends as I thought they would be here by 4 or 5...  They ran into horrible pouring rain, 20 mph on the interstate, fog.... NOT FUN.  They were up near Winchester... 100 + miles north at 5 ... so another 2 hrs from here.  Well, it will be about an hour now, since it is now after 6.  They said it was starting to rain REAL HARD there when we were on the phone.  

Did what I was going to do in the house... going out to the garden for a few minutes and maybe trying to put more straw down around the potatoes.  I'm still all sweaty so may as well.  It is still 88 at 6 p.m. Pretty hot for here.


----------



## farmerjan

Worked out in the garden and got the straw up around the potato plants.  Then went and got the cow in and friends called.  We decided to get together for supper... they had a horrible trip down with the hard rains and fog.... LONG day for them.  So, I came home, washed face and hands, changed shirt and then went to meet them... about 4 miles from the house.  DS came and met up with us... he had been at work.  Long day for him also.  
Torrential rains north and east of us.  It got windy here and then it passed just east again.  Ate and talked alot, then C was needing to go back to room to stretch out his back which really was hurting from the LONG nerve racking drive.... Nearly 10 hours when we can do it in about 7-8 ... due to the rain and fog.  
So we went back to the motel.... I went with M and daughter J to M's room and we talked another hour or so.  Then let them get some sleep and came home.  It has started some rain, lots of thunder and some lightning.... but doesn't seem to be alot of rain in it.   Will see what happens by morning.  Radar is showing some more rain but it seems to be breaking up and this area may be missing out on some of the rain.   I think there is chances of rain for several days so I can hope we will get some decent rain without getting any damaging downpours or anything like that. 

We are going to get together in the morning.... they are going to call after 8... "breakfast at motel", so that is fine.  I will get cow in and do her before and then see what the weather looks like.  DS said he can get away from work for awhile also.  

I need a shower and get some sleep.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad your friends made it through all the bad weather safely.


----------



## Mini Horses

Our weather has had dramatic differences within just relatively short distances.  All from the same huge "system" moving along.  Rains varying 1/2" to 3".  Heavy winds to none.  Plus it's moving north to south in odd way, more than the easterly norm.  I did not get the thunder and winds but did get a decent rain....meaning slower and soaking.
Needed that!   Scattereds here today, clearing out mid to late afternoon.  The weather map showed this system from you all the way to me at same time!   Big !


----------



## Ridgetop

So glad you and DS got most of the hay up and baled before that huge storm hit!  Now you can relax even with the rain and visit with your friends.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday afternoon.  I have a miserable headache this afternoon and doesn't make sense since had a good day.  
65 to start, had sun and it got up to 88... more muggy today.
Last night we wound up getting up 8 tenths inch rain overnight.  There was alot of wind and we lost our power for over 2 hours.  Of course all the digital clocks are blinking everywhere.  
Got up and went to do cow, then talked to M, J, &C... They came by the house then DS got off work about 9:30 and we went around and looked at some pastures and cows and visited.  Had several trees down across the roads into 3 places .... DS had taken the chain saw after the first tree was down.  Had a nice couple of hours and then DS had to go to a class at 1 p.m. so he got picked up at my house by one of the other guys....and then I went to lunch with them and they left to go to WV.  Always too short a visit... 
M is pushing 86... near my mom's age... it is so hard to think of her that age.  Glad that her daughter and SIL get along good with her.   He really likes the RR's that they go to see... and J has alot of trouble with depth perception and some things but she does see  more than I realized... she cannot drive anymore so is lucky her husband is now retired and can drive as she had been depending on M.... You wouldn't know she was that age but is still getting a little "slower" and it is an 8 hour drive down here and with J not being able to spell her driving anymore... it is a long trip.  
It is so nice to see her doing so good though... 

DS stopped here on his way home from the class as his truck was here from when he had come here this morning... we talked a little bit... he was going to go mow some hay.  The rain chances have dropped, so he figured it would be a good time to get going on it again.  Next week is mostly a rain free week... We will get going on more as soon as we get through the weekend and see what it looks like.  Would be nice to get it all done in the next week or so.  Be time to get the wheat combined in a couple weeks.  

I am going up to the cow;  a neighbor had a jersey get out and she is in our field... he stopped and I told him not to worry... we will drop her off when we start moving these young cow/calf pairs out in the next week.... she is not hurting anything and there is enough grass.   Then I think as soon as I get the cow done, will come back and try to work in the garden a little bit.  That rain ought to make weed pulling easy for the next day or 2.


----------



## farmerjan

Back in and have the leftover pizza from our lunch in the oven warming up.  I seldom eat pizza since I only eat a few pieces and it isn't any fun to eat it alone... but they all like pizza and said it would be great to get it and then they left me the few leftover pieces to take home.  That was great. 
Came home from the cow and calves and got into the garden.  Weeded and mulched the row of 12 plants or so of the "summer squash mix" I had planted;  weeded down the rest of the row of green beans to the end of the garden.  Then started up the row of onions that goes the length... it is a "triple staggered row" of plants... to get more in and the row is a little wider... the white ones aren't that good, some empty spots... the red ones are pretty good and thick, not many missing and got halfway through the yellow ones before it got too dark to see.   I will try to get them finished tomorrow, then start down another row of green beans.  It was perfect temps to be doing it and not many bugs.... I feel like I accomplished alot.  
Just wish the mower was working so I could use the grass as mulch inbetween them... so easy to spread when it is shorter pieces than the straw.  DS had looked at the mower and not sure;  even though it has some spark, he said to get a new spark plug for it... it might be weak when it is under compression?   What's a spark plug cost... like a few dollars?

Need to tie up some tomatoes.  But the big thing is I need to get some more mulch down so the crenshaws and cantaloupe plants can send out vines and I can find them.... and then the cukes and butternut squash will be wanting to send out vines next.

I am hoping to be able to do some more serious weeding tomorrow.  I really would like to see if I can get some of that old hay I saw there in the woods... really need it.  

DS texted me and said he mowed 3 of the fields down the road from me.  Don't know if he is going to mow more tomorrow.  I might be able to rake some tomorrow afternoon... but will wait and see. 

Going to eat the leftover pizza.... stomach is growling!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Y'all are in full swing hay mode. Hope the weather cooperates so y'all can get it all put up for the winter. We are supposed to get rain Monday and Tuesday. Hope so.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday morning... well, noon time I guess.  It started at 66 and is up to 80 already at noon.  I realize that is not high compared to some of what the Texas and southern members have seen... Also what they are seeing in the midwest and even the high temps in Minn and places up that way... But it is warm enough for here.  
I woke up with that nagging headache, and took some stuff and went up and did the cow.  Then came back and since we had quite a few clouds early, and partly sun when I got back with the clouds passing over quite a bit, I decided to go out in the garden again for a bit.  I finished the row of onions and got about half the pepper plant row weeded before the sun was out full and getting to be too much for me.  That is a little more done.  I knew I would have a limited time frame to work so did not start over around the melons and all.  They are weeded right around them, so still got a little "time" to get them done before they start to spread.  
Meant to go get the spark plug when I did the cow so will run down there to get one.  Only a couple miles so not a big "out of the way" trip.  Maybe I will get lucky and that will be the problem.  I sure would like to get it mowed before we get the possible rain/storms/showers? on Monday....

The weeds are pulling so easily, so thankful for the .8 inch we got the other night.  Although it did take down some trees and alot of the ash that have died have come down with the wind we had.  There was not any real run off so it has all been soaking in good.  
The wheat is looking good and will be combined in a couple weeks.  The corn across the road looks real good.  

We are going to look at the cut down hay to see if it needs tedding or just can be raked.  The clouds this morning didn't look too good for drying, but they are moving on.  20% chance of a pop up this afternoon but looks to be staying way south along the NC border area.  
Got a gallon of sun tea out steeping.  

Going in to maybe make a PBJ sandwich for lunch. Might help the head to eat something.    I need to make an appt at the chiropractor.  Get back to going on a more regular basis.  I also need to get my new "footprints" done, to get inserts  for my shoes since the knees are done and I have changed the way and angle of my walking.  The chiropractor does them and sends them off for alot less than you can even do it on your own.


----------



## farmerjan

Nearly 10 p.m.  Hit 88 today again, and the sun was out the rest of the day.  Wound up on the tractor just raking all the hay.  Got done at about 6.  Then  went up to the cow and then got home and went into the garden. Put in another 1 1/2 hours I guess.  Finished the pepper plants, weeded one full row of beans and then did around the yellow squash I had planted separate, and did the rest of the row of dill and then put down some straw around the pepper plants. Some mosquitos out there tonight.  

Going to use some of the hamburger meat and make a cheese burger I guess. 

Went and got the spark plug and DS said he would get it in tomorrow.  Stopped at the P.O. and nothing from the DMV yet on the title...  Really would like to sell it so I don't have to keep making payments... still haven't gotten the air conditioner working...
The friends from CT have a smaller SUV... it has CVR or something on the back... but she said she gets 30 mpg on it... It probably has a smaller engine, vehicle is smaller than the explorer... but that is twice what the explorer is getting....  Just want it gone... yeah it was nice for us all to fit to go look at the cows and pastures and hayfields and crops... but not worth paying for that for years to get some positive use out of it once a year.   

All the aggravations DS has been dealing with at work have "miraculously" gone away with the new physical for his CDL and the ones that had to review and make a decision that he has a full release to go back to work at full capacity.... there were alot of politics at work and he was denied the opportunity to compete in the annual "Roadeo" that they have every year... one of the "safety inspectors" has had it in for him after an altercation at an event several years ago... tried to say he did not follow protocol and that the injuries and all from the rollover of the road roller were not properly documented... well, it was found in his records, this individual just made sure it dragged on until AFTER they had the roadeo, and now that he is not eligible to compete since they hadf the eliminations, suddenly everything has been passed and approved... there are a couple of real "higher ups" that were made aware of the BS going on, and it seems that this person is now on the radar of the "higher ups" and they are finding some other possible shady situations.... It has been a really BS maddening and stressful couple of weeks and he has done good to not go and put the guy through the wall with the harrassment.  Now that it is being "monitored" by others that have more "clout".... and DS has his full driving privileges at VDOT restored...  he can try to get back to normal.  BUT, he is seriously looking at other possibilities now... because of the way he was treated and all.  A friend that has been in on all this stupid BS, told him he can get him into a job that he will have benefits, make more money and work for a company that "subs" out to VDOT... with better hours and no weekends and no BS dealing with the bureaucratic asinine BS.... 
I hope he considers something... he won't lose his retirement if he leaves.... and more money and better hours and not the hassles, would be better for him I think.  But he is going to sit tight for a little bit and wait and see what happens with this other guy too.  Luckily he does not have to deal directly with him for much of anything.... his boss at work can do that.    It was all jealousy, and the safety guy being called out for changing the rules DURING one of the competitions, and this year, just a couple of weeks ago right before the competition,  this safety guy pulled several of the ones that compete FROM THIS AREA, in for "random drug and alcohol tests"... but none from his area... his area guys don't do good at these roadeos and there has been some real ego problems because the guys from this area have always done good and DS has won his division year after year and gone on to the regionals.  

So, there are no red flags for DS at work now... and he said he is going to sit back and see what they do....he has options... and they cannot pull his CDL because it is FEDERAL motor carriers... not state.  This guy kinda cooked his own goose as he is now under some serious scrutiny....

Guess DS will bale all the hay tomorrow.  One small field is pretty heavy and more green this afternoon, the rest will be fine by mid day.... he wants me to get the 1st calf heifers and their calves in at the nurse cow field so the calves can get worked and moved to the other farm where there is nothing on it yet.  

Past time to eat and go to bed.  Maybe will be able to sleep off this dull headache.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> he won't lose his retirement if he leaves


Due to years of service?


----------



## farmerjan

His retirement is fully vested.  He wouldn't start it until retirement age anyway, he won't get as much as if he actually stayed and worked more, but would not lose what he has there.  
 He is pretty much "taking the weekend off" and then next week will see how things are shaking out since this jerk showed up at his headquarters just as DS was leaving to take off a couple hours to visit with the friends and he started to question why DS was leaving... DS's boss just stopped safety guy and asked what he needed there, and he made some comment about DS leaving and boss said that was a previously approved leave for personal business and so what did that have to do with the safety guy showing up????  So, safety guy made out to be looking over things at this headquarters, found some things to "pick apart"... and then DS met the other guy at my house on the way to the meeting so he didn't even go back to the headquarters  for the rest of the day.  The guy that picked him up told him about the bogus BS the safety guy was trying to make an issue about on the headquarters lot.... then he left.  Everyone there is on to this whole thing now... and DS's boss told him back 2 weeks ago when it was looking like they would not back down and all, that he would support him fully if he wanted to go after the safety guy with a harrassment lawsuit.... 
The saddest thing is that this different dr that he had to go to for the VDOT/CDL  tests, looked through his records and when DS's blood pressure was pretty high, he told the dr what had gone on and all.... why he was still so P.O.ed about it.... and the dr said that he could have EASILY fit him in the previous Monday if he had been aware that there was a time issue.... but they purposely did not tell the dr that he wanted to get this done in time to qualify for the roadeo competition... and the dr agreed that it was not fair... BECAUSE he has had to "FIT IN" many other drivers for CDL's in the past.... but the safety guy told VDOT officials that there were no other appts and the higher ups in VDOT accepted that.  Well, now they know, that was a fabrication,  as DS told his HR person who had been doing all she could to get him in before the roadeo competition.... for this "required" physical... even though his  normal CDL physical was only a year ago... has to be every 2 years unless there has been an "event" to question the ability of the driver to drive safely....  anyway... this dr said he would be glad to talk to ANY of the VDOT officials who needed any documentation... 
Amazingly, he had to fax his recommendations to some "panel" for their consideration as to his "fitness" to do his duties... and within 24 hours he had all his VDOT driving, work "duties" fully restored....

TOO MUCH UNDERHANDED CRAP... and I hope this guy pays for it one way or another... and it looks like he might have just gone too far this time.  Too many people questioning it... 
One other thing... LOOK at the lost work time, and MONEY that this has cost VDOT for NO GOOD REASON......they look at that very closely now....


----------



## Bruce

I hope the safety guy gets to see the road with a pink slip.


----------



## farmerjan

Came in to eat some lunch after going up to do cow late.  Went by Deb's place to make sure all was okay as she is having some car issues and decided to not come out this weekend until resolved.  Wants to come for the 4th of July weekend.  Wanted to amke sure that after the power outage the other night that the fridge and all were back on so there wasn't a bunch of spoiled stuff in case it didn't come on....
  Plus, she did take the job with the new company that is taking over the work she did with the old company... they lost the job bid.... and she is having to learn some new protocols and such.  She is working on getting herself positioned to maybe move out here permanently I think.  Tired of some of the BS and thinks she would be better off just working a "mundane" job part-time... and selling the house near DC and just not have to deal with all the crap.  She is mid 50's I think... 10 yrs or so younger than me.... But the big thing is that her deceased husbands daughter and family is near her up there and I know she spends time with them and is torn to be 3+ hours away from them down here.  I really thought she might sell this place.... I don't think she would have to work at all if she sells the place up there... she sold a house she owned and I know had a mtg but not huge and then there was money from her husbands death... 
Anyway. Talked to DS and they were going around a fence at a small pasture that we hadn't moved anything to so he can move some heifers there for the summer... and he is coming back to bale the hay and said if I got in some of the calves and cows then he could take a load with him to the other farm down near GF's when he left to go for the afternoon... they are going to a truck pull this evening.  
None of the calves were in the barn this morning, they usually work their way up there mid day when it gets hotter.  I am going to go up and see if there are enough in to justify his taking the truck and trailer today.  Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer and there will probably be more of them in... we'll see.  I put feed in the bunk feeder this morning for them if they do come in.... the calves all need shots and the bulls need to be worked... before they go.  And then I need to get the matching momma's in with them.  Not really thinking I will be able to it before we wants to go but will go up in a little bit and see who is in the barn... Got most of the ones with tags matched to the momma's... got 4 or maybe 5 with no tags that need tags as well as the rest of the working up.  

I am thinking that tomorrow will be a better day to do it but if there are a bunch in with tags so I know who their momma's are, I will shut the barn and call in the cows and see if I can get a half dozen for him to move.  

Started out at 64 up to 86 ... sun out and more humid today.  Radar showing some possible showers late this afternoon... so hay HAS to be baled... it ought to be good and dry except the one small field might be a little green.  He will bale it on the "outside" of the roll so it doesn't mold or get hot and cause it to ignite... there might be a little loss but it will continue to dry out if on the outside of the roll.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> I hope the safety guy gets to see the road with a pink slip.


We are hoping for something similar....especially if it gets to where they can pin something on him from prior situations.  He is a loud mouth, I met him at a couple of the state competitions as I have gone with DS many times to Richmond where they hold the state competitions between the various districts within the state.... and I was there when it got ugly and DS and I walked out of the lunch banquet (over 500 people, between competitors and their families).   It was the principle of being fair and of treating everyone right and NOT changing the rules after the fact..... and so a couple won that would have lost if the rules that were stated ahead of the run were followed... blatantly wrong... and DS came in 2nd if it had been done as stated... instead he was disqualified... 
You don't change the rules in the middle of the game....

Karma is a BIT#H... what goes around comes around,  and it looks like that is finally going to happen...


----------



## farmerjan

And there have been times DS has been honestly beaten and he accepted that and worked harder to get better for the following year.  He doesn't win all the time... but has for many years come in 1st or 2nd because he is GOOD with the tandem dump truck... he competes in 3 or 4 things at the local competitions just for the fun... then they have to pick one division, that they want to go to state to compete in... and he always competes in the tandem dump truck... he's good at it.  There are guys that go to state every year from their district and several talk to me because they have gotten to know me and my support for him too... nice guys... you get to meet their families, and talk to wives and all that sort of thing... It's competition but it is like a big "field day" where there is also alot of comraderie.... and the ones that win and go to the regional competitions that I know,  I cheer on just as much as our local guys... will talk to some on the phone if DS calls the night before and give them all "he//" and a pep talk.... like having a dozen "kids"... all grown men in their 20's to 50's.... The guys all like to "show off" their expertise..... and they deserve a little recognition for being good at what they do at an often times thankless PITA job....


----------



## Baymule

This jerk needs to get what he has coming!


----------



## farmerjan

Nearly 10 p.m.;  worked out in the garden for a little bit... HOPING that DS will be able to get the mower running tomorrow so I can get it mowed around the garden and then get the netting up and then hoping it will thwart the miserable deer.  I have never seen anything just eat off the whole top of the sunflower plants like these are.  
I mulched the yellow squash that I had weeded and pulled some weeds along a short section of purple bean plants.  I didn't get out there very early so not  much time before dark.  They are eating the tops off the green bean plants too... but nothing like the sunflowers.  Aren't touching the squash or the melons or cucumbers or anything.


----------



## farmerjan

Accidentally deleted a whole bunch so I posted the above so I don't have to retype it.  

Talked to DS about 3.  He was baling.. they got back later from the fence fixing and the heat had gotten to him some so he wasn't feeling too great.  There had been about 6-8 calves in the barn but several did not have tags so would have had to been tagged then matched... just as well as he was not going to have time to finish baling and do calves and move them... "they" were going to a truck pull tonight and he was supposed to be home to her house by around 5... 
He called me at nearly 5:30... he was on his way and had just finished baling... got it all up which is good.  Glad I didn't even shut the gate and upset the calves this afternoon... ought to get a bigger group in tomorrow and not have to push to get them done.  

Want to get the nurse cow's calves done too so as soon as these others are moved out, I am going to start letting her calves out loose.  There won't be other cows for them to try to steal off of, so ought to come in with her to get fed as I will still work on her coming in to get grain and make sure they eat... til I can tell they are going on her out in the field when her own calf nurses... plus they will be able to come in through the creep gate and get grain in the barn too.... Hopefully they will learn to go on her when her calf nurses and get enough to eat... if not, they will get locked in again... I might leave them in 12 hours and then put her in with them, then let them out and leave her in for 12 hours... so they can get the exercise of being out, and maybe she will get her act together.  She lets them nurse when she gets grain... but does not want them around her when I leave her in like when I am going to be gone and late getting home.  
On top of it, she is in heat.... the bull has been following her around like he is her best friend and being a pain when I am bringing her in.  It's only been 6 weeks... but if she breeds back then that is fine... At least I will have a reference date if she settles.

I had forgotten to hang the clothes early, but finally,  got them out on the line... towels that dried fast in the breeze... and they smell so good.  I was going to leave them until tomorrow but there was some thunder to the north and I said....nahhh.. and brought them in.  I checked the radar and it looks like there were some storms/rain 10-15 miles north.  Not supposed to get anything but I am sure glad that I got them in, and that the hay is done.

Time to call it a day...


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like most things got done 😁. That's pretty good!

We're getting the weather late Monday.  Maybe an inch of rain..or?  Will be good on fresh cut fields for ya.  Y'all will get it far earlier.  Foggy this morn but clearing nicely.

Garden in a few.


----------



## murphysranch

I've learned so much from you. You mentioned tedding. Since I'm almost moved up to WA state, more country than town, there are hay fields. There was a tractor + machine I saw yesterday,  that had two horizontal circle thingies that was spreading out the cut hay - sorta circling it out. Is that tedding?


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, that is tedding.  The circular wheels pick up the hay that is in rows from the mower, flip it and "slings it out" to spread it out over a wide area... 2 wheels you would run down over a single row and it would spread it out both sides... 4 wheels you would run down over 2 rows... tractor in the middle of the rows and the wheels centered over each row of hay, and spreads it out that way... We use a 4 wheel tedder... less trips across the field.  Then when we rake for round baling, we rake 2 full mown rows together to make a bigger windrow for the round baler to pick up... Plus, the way a "wheel rake" that we use works, is it rolls the hay in and it sorta lays each side "up against" the other side... the hay "sits up" a little better and then the breeze can blow through it and the part that was laying on the ground is up and exposed to the sun to dry more.  
If you use the little "old fashioned" side delivery rake... or sometimes called a roller bar rake... and you want to rake 2 rows together... you go one direction... rake a single row all around the field, then go in the opposite direction and rake the 2nd row "against" the first row... so again, what was on the ground is turned up to exposure to the sun and drying breeze. 
When we rake 1st cutting for sq bales, we single row rake to insure it is good and dry... and you rake each row separately... they are closer together, but you do not put so much hay in the windrow so as to not clog up the baler either... Sq bales it is much more critical to make sure the hay is DRY... no green chunks or anything... as they will heat and that is what causes fires.


----------



## farmerjan

The tedder would remind you of a whirlygig throwing the hay out to the sides... circular style.


----------



## farmerjan

I decided to go out and try to work in the garden again since it had showered... and low and behold, it is still sprinkling/lightly raining out.  I thought it had stopped.  So, not going out to get soaked through since I still have to go back up to do the nurse cow and calves.  

Haven't heard from DS today so I think he was still not feeling great.  We were going to get in and move some of the cow/calf pairs once we gave shots and banded the bull calves.  I fed grain in the bunk today and they weren't in the barn at 9 this morning but would have been working their way up there around 10-11... It did not get real hot but I am sure that a bunch would have gone in anyway.  

I did work out in the garden this morning after doing the nurse cow since it was a little breezy and there were clouds and sun so not terribly hot.  Got another row of purple beans completely weeded down and worked alongside the cucumbers that were up but not spreading out yet.  Opened up the row so they can start to spread a little.  The crenshaws are starting to spread out a bit.  

 I was hoping that DS was going to work on figuring out why the mower did not want to start.  I got him the new spark plug to put in, but he has worked on small engines and stuff before, so I prefer he fools with it.  I am not a mechanic and don't want to be.  I wanted to get the grass mowed so that I could see about collecting some to use as mulch in the garden.  It is really grown since the mowing just before we went up north, and the subsequent coming home and it not starting.  

Since the grass is coming up pretty good inbetween the melons and winter squash and stuff, I think since the ground is pretty "soft" from the tilling, I am going to weed eat it short,  and lay the cardboard down before covering with old hay and such.  That will help the cardboard lay flatter and then be easier to cover up and hopefully smother the stuff so the plant vines can run.  There are "holes" from when the cows were loose, across the garden too so it is not fully even ground and I don't need to get the mower stuck in it either.

I moved all the Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Easter cactus's,  out on the table on the deck so they can get a good watering from the rain.  Then I will move them under the table so they don't get too much sun.  Make some more room in the house to spread out the violets.  The new ones are getting bigger and will need repotting pretty soon... and I am going to move the duplicates into the other room to give these more room out here.  I have about 20 small pots of spider plants to put into small hanging planters for the possible yard sale... thinking late July before kids are getting ready to go back to college... got a few pieces of furniture that might sell for that... plus clothes. 
I have the 6 big hanging pots of spider plants out hanging under the maple tree on branches... the old plant has a bunch of baby plants hanging off and now I see about a half dozen baby plants on 3 of the other pots full.... This is a very prolific original spider plant that came from my parents house in CT where I grew up... It has to be at least 30+ years old..... 

Well, I am going to go up to do the cow and be done for the evening.  Actually hope that this light rain keeps up for awhile longer.  Possible more tonight/early morning tomorrow.  That would be great.


----------



## farmerjan

Cow done and the bull is still sticking to her like glue.... Have not seen him breed her and don't see any discharge....

Talked to DS and he said he felt crummy today and basically didn't do anything.  Okay...... 

Came back from cow,  and then went out and "used up" the 2 partially charged batteries on the weed eater to get a path almost to the garden since the grass is getting high and it was wet. Got 2 batteries in the building that are charged and will put these 2 on the chargers.  Then I went on and used up the baling string I had and tied up the tomato plants... need 2 more strings to finish.  It was getting too dark to see anyway. 
It is 9:30 and my stomach is growling so going to find something for supper.... and then quit for the night.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> need 2 more strings to finish.


I've got a ton of used baling string, come on over


----------



## Ridgetop

Baling string is how 4-H families repair fences and build more!  When you have several colors, it gets really pretty around the 4-H pens!  LOL


----------



## Bruce

Dang, I only have green!! That would be a boring fence.


----------



## farmerjan

I used to make lead ropes and tie out ropes with braided baling string.  Sold a bunch years ago when things were tight money wise to different people... Back then you could buy a ring, braid it into the end, then add a snap to it and if it got broken, just put a new snap on it.  Used to mix the plain colored twine with the green to make them more attractive.  Still braid them for different things.  Great to make quick halters and lead ropes all in one.... 
And yep, we tied everything together with them, fixed holes in fences, tie downs across loads on trucks/trailers... tied every gate to a post ... drags for brush or whatever.... you name it, we used it for everything. 
As you can see, I still use it for everything.  Made the row marker "string" with baling twine... just tie more together til it is long enough.   
And I like the green for lead ropes, it just looks nice.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday.  We had some showers yesterday, but only .15 inch of rain in the gauge.  It stayed mostly cloudy all day too. 68 up to 84.

It was cloudy this morning and we got a small shower.  Have not looked to see if it registered in the gauge.  I did work out in the garden a little, pulling some weeds down the potato rows and finished weed eating out to the garden.  DS hasn't been here to look at the mower yet.  
I did the cow and put feed in the barn for the calves but when it is cooler like that they aren't in as much.  I did go back up around 2 and most of the feed was gone but there were only 3 calves in there and the rest were out with the cows;  just lounging around. So tomorrow I am going to go back up there like around noon to see who is in.  
Still have this nagging headache.... and my chiropractor is on vacation this week.  

I hope to get out there this afternoon/eve and work around the melons and winter squash plants.


----------



## farmerjan

Went up and did cow and then came home and took the weedeater and did an area around each bunch of squash and melon vining plants this evening.  There were 2 deer out in the back yard, near the garden and I made enough noise and chased them off.  One was a buck that was sporting a nice set of velvet already.  
Sorry S.O.B.'s..... 

Weather has shifted and the humidity is gone out of the air.  We had sun this afternoon.  Supposed to be sun and nice through Friday.... I don't know if he cut any hay this afternoon...

500 cow herd wants to put off testing another week or so.  I have 2 that I have to call for this week.


----------



## Mike CHS

We were at 90 degrees today but the humidity was super low so it was nice out.  We have had so little rain that I rain the weed eater around the high spots rather than mow.


----------



## farmerjan

Clear crisp NICE 57 to start.  Already up to 77 and sun is out.  No humidity today.  Going to be mid 80's but will be more comfortable without the humidity.  
Headed up to the cow, then have a few errands to run.  Haven't gone anywhere since last week, and that was with the friends just around to see the cows and crops and stuff.  Guess last time anywhere was when I tested last Monday?.  
Assuming that DS will be cutting hay today so raking and all will be in the plan the next couple of days.  Radar showing 30 % chance on Friday eve.... 
We have had timely rains so the grass has grown alot.  It has been great for the garden. Way too much grass on the lawn that desperately needs mowing.  I was looking yesterday and see little tiny squash with flowers real tight so ought to have some flowering in a week or so.  Tomatoes are coming along, and there are peppers... several of the "Black Beauty" ones so they are easy to see... dark purple against the green plants.  Potatoes are getting some flowers.  
Time to get going so I can get home to see if the calves are in around noon.


----------



## Ridgetop

I miss having a garden!  Darn ground squirrels!  I don't have any geraniums left either, apparently the ground squirrels will eat geraniums - contrary to the online info of plants they don't like. The Rosemary and Society Garlic is still ok though, so I guess that is all I will be planting in the future.  I am going to take the scraps and leftover faux grass ("faux" sounds much classier than "fake"!  LOL) and cover the narrow planter (that used to have geraniums) then put in fake (sorry "faux) flowers for color.  There is a store here that sells nothing but artificial greenery and flowers.  They carry a lot of the fake stuff that the movie people use for their sets.  I can also get some cheaper stuff at the dollar stores since it will fade.  I used to decorate the pool deck (when we had our Doughboy pool and deck) with the hanging fence grain feeders, with pots of artificial flowers.  It really looked pretty for parties and BBQs.  Then I would store all the flower pots away in a deck box between parties! Lasted for years.  No more pool and no more pool deck now, but artificial flower plants in the flower beds might work.  Darn ground squirrels!


----------



## farmerjan

Did nurse cow, feed in bunk for calves.  Did some errands and came back by the barn and there are about 8 or so calves in there and most are tagged so I shut the gate so they cannot get in and out the creep gate.  Will let DS know for after he gets done mowing.  Talked to him earlier and I stopped and picked up some parts also when I was out and he said he was going to mow today.  Then will just have to get the momma cows in later to match.

Got home, am going to eat some lunch.  It is 80 out, sun is hot but it is nice in the shade with no humidity.  Got the holiday cactus's all under the table so they don't get scalded from the sun.  I need to read up on them but I don't think they should have direct hot sun all day, maybe for a bit.  Got to figure out how to kill the poison ivy along the edge of the deck where the lilac bush is.... it is partly shaded there from the lilac and would be a good place to put the cactus plants but I cannot get near it.....and I am afraid of chemicals that could kill the lilac.


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to DS and he said to see if I could get the cows in and matched to the calves.  He would be mowing hay and would come get them. 
So I went up about 4-4:30  and called cows in.  By then some of them were at the pen hollering for their babies and the calves were all just walking around... a few hollered a little, but they were not overly concerned.  Got a group of cows in and even had a few more calves go in.  They were locked out of the creep gate and couldn't figure out why they could not go in like they were used to.  3 mommas and calves got together right away... several cows did not have calves in there, they just wanted grain.  2 cows were still outside the pen just carrying on... It took me over an hour to get a couple calves out who didn't have mommas in there, got 1 of the 2 cows outside the pen, into the pen.  Then there were 2 others in there that the calves were outside and managed to get one calf in.  And had 2 in there that did not have calves.  All in all there were finally 5 matched pairs in and got everyone else out.  The good thing is, no one was riled up or upset much... and the calves that I let back out went to their mommas and started nursing and the cows just stood there and looked at me and no one was upset or anything.  

So that is 5 less pairs to work around tomorrow... I will again feed in the bunk for the calves like normal routine, and see what I can get put together.  

DS came around 8 to get the 5 pairs, took them to dougs and they will stay in the lot there and the calves will get worked tomorrow.  If I get more in then they will also go there and get worked tomorrow. I would have liked to get another 2 pair in that load, but not upsetting anyone will make it easier to work them again tomorrow.  Sometimes you just have to do it in stages.  2 of the friendliest calves did not have their mommas there, so they will come right back in tomorrow... Others will follow.  And if a few of the cows are a little more shy, less cows will give them a chance to feel less crowded and come in I hope.  It is a little bit of a pain but you do what you have to in a rented place... especially if we lose it after this year due to the prima donna DIL stupidity.... 

After not hearing anything for over 3 weeks, I finally texted my sister who couldn't come help clean out the house since she had to go to FL for the pregnant niece (her daughter)... said I hadn't heard anything and was wondering if she went to FL and if niece had the baby or what the news was.  
Seems they were all too busy to tell me that she had to have a c-section due to complications,,, had a 6 lb 2 oz boy, niece then got a uterine infection and wound up back in the hospital, went sepsis , but she is on very strong antibiotics and just came home after a week in there.... and everyone is doing good at this point... 

I didn't bother to reply back since they did not even think I was worth the time to tell.... I mean 3 weeks.... really.  I have had no real gripes with that niece other than her signing on to the e-mail with her brother and the other niece that sent the original e-mail claiming they were representing "the grandchildren"  because my DS refused to sign on to it so they "disclaimed him" as a grandchild... in all the estate BS.... which accused my DS and my brother of removing things from the house with out anyone else knowing.... but they didn't know exactly what had been taken... EXCEPT I was also an accessory because I was also there after they all left after the funeral....

So, that is the sum total of the situation.  I am glad that she had the baby and that the problems are seemingly under control now... and that they are doing well... And the other niece is questioning the bills presented by my brother now... and my nephew has refused to agree to their getting paid... now DS is going to contact the lawyer and ask why there needs to be agreement between the beneficiaries since the lawyer is the executor and no where in the will does it say that all parties must be in agreement... and to question why he does not just do as the will states, and pay the bills as it is clearly stated and get the house listed and sold... THEY are NOT CO-EXECUTORS... they are strictly beneficiaries... and this is continuing to cost money with all this BS... DS has about had enough.  He wants this done and over with... and he is fast losing all respect for this lawyer as this is just bleeding more money off the estate... Since he and my brother, with some help from me and the others that came and helped... did all the "heavy work"... they have no say so as far as I can see.  I re-read the will and in my opinion they are borderline contesting the instructions and the will... it has not been done in the timeline my father set up... and this dragging it out and all is not doing his due diligence as a lawyer to get the estate settled.   It is going to get ugly here soon if it does not get settled since there is no provision for 100% agreement between the beneficiaries in the will.  

One more level of stress..... and the terminology and hateful statements made by the nephew who has "done nothing and wants nothing"... are really really nasty and not fit for reading... and they are all on paper in an email he sent.  If the lawyer had any balls, he would tell them all this is the way it is going to be, there is NOTHING there for them to be able to squabble over...(house is completely empty and everything they did not get has been thrown out);  and if they do not like it and they are contesting the way the will is being executed, then they are in contempt of the will and will receive nothing... since they claim they don't want anything....what difference does it make.... 

No wonder I have headaches all the time.... same for DS.....

I am going to get a shower and hit the bed..... Tomorrow is another day.....


----------



## farmerjan

Up and got the cow in early, fed and back out.  The rest of the others were way down in the field along the trees in the shade... looking "oh so stressed and upset"...

So anyway, put the feed in the bunk for the calves.  They will come up later on as usual...  Need to haul a couple of barrels of water for the 3 calves that go on the nurse cow.  They will be getting eartags and bull calves worked... and as soon as I get some more of the others matched  up, and out of there, they will get a chance to go out loose.  But need to take them some more water since they have drank the water in the tubs from the last couple of rains.  

It was a beautifully cool 59 this morning.  Sun is out, not humid.  Slight possibility of showers, 10%, this afternoon.  DS had a dentist appt,  he broke a tooth, and said he might take an extra hour or so off and finish mowing at Deb's.  I will rake tomorrow I guess.  

Had a farm call and wants to test on Friday afternoon.  That's fine.  I really am thinking retirement, @Mini Horses mentioned that she will be off for like 2 weeks.... and I am thinking that I am ready for not "having to" work.  But for now, I will keep on because there just isn't anyone to do it.  Don't know if I mentioned it, but they had hired a young lady that was raised on a dairy, looked like she was going to work out good, and I was thinking to be able to retire and give her enough herds to go full time... well after 2 months, seems like she doesn't want to drive an hour to a farm, so is looking for something else and I am going to pick up a registered herd that she said she is not going back to test in July.... It will be about 1 1/2 hours from me... so that idea is out the window.... 
Registered cows have to be tested by an independent person.. so as to keep the records "fair and honest".... my boss told them that they would have to go on owner sampler because there was no one to do them....and they got very upset... and I get it.  That is partly why I keep doing it. For the farmers that have registered cattle, I get that they need to keep their registered cattle official. 
I need to call 2 others and get them set up.  Since I am going to be up near the owner sampler herd I do also, I am going to see if I can get them all put together for the end of this week.  

Hope that DS is going to see about the mower this afternoon....he said that he needed to get it checked out since I got the spark plug.  One of the guys that he works with does some small engine stuff on the side and I think that I am just going to get him to do it.  If I gotta pay someone, then may as well pay someone I know.  

Got a sink full of dishes to do, and then decide what I want to get into today.  Nice out, light breeze, 75,  at 11 a.m.


----------



## Mini Horses

I recently discovered that a neighbor, maybe 2 yrs moved in, is a trained Kubota mechanic!  I've seen the fairly obvious intake of vehicle mechanical work over past year....seemingly a work from home venture.   Gonna go talk with him as I do not have a small tractor facility more than 20 miles out.  I'd love one just up the street!!🙏😁

That would be fantastic if he'll be available.   Sure could be convenient! 👍

Yeah. This new found time off will be good....maybe a killer in other ways. But I'm not really comfy with quitting with economy blurps going on now.  Still able and complaining.

Last year DD was talking "moving"... primarily because of upkeep work in her yard and animal area. 🤔 That must have changed as she just had a roof put over her deck and added $700 worth of equipment to her yard care stuff.🤷  Guess things change.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , I remember that DD was talking moving and you were considering downsizing to her place and renting your house... or renting hers.... yeah, things change... and maybe just being closer to family and feeling safer with the insanity going on out there.... 

Having a CLOSEBY tractor fixer would be absolutely wonderful.... and could probably make "house calls".... 

I really would like to just not be obligated to a job anymore... but like you, don't want to just not have that extra income with things being what they are.  And mine is somewhat flexible just like yours, mine might be more flexible.... but it still a nice extra in the bank account. So, I might grump a bit but probably won't get completely out.  Just having one of those days that I would like to hibernate away from EVERYONE.... 
DS called, done with the dentist, finished mowing Deb's, will mow mine after work and contemplating the other 16 acres down the road since now the rain for Friday is down to 10% also.  I think that he ought to get it done.  But he said he will look at the weather when he is getting off work and make a decision.  I may have to do a little tedding so it dries enough.  But that would get us done in this area.... and get the hay baled at the 2 places that like it done by 4th of July.... 
Of course I have to test Friday afternoon, so will have to work my butt off tomorrow and Friday morning to get it all ready for him to bale.  But, that would be about the schedule for having it ready anyway.  
Going to go out and take the weedeater around the well casing and the stone marker near the clothesline so he doesn't hit it with the discbine.  There is a "driveway marker" at each one so he can mow around them.  The one at the clothes line I mowed around with the mower but that is getting grown up. The other I hadn't mowed around.  It is easy to see with the marker there.  
If I get the place fenced next year he won't be mowing it.  I hope to have the rest of the fruit trees here... and will graze calves amongst them to keep the grass down... as well as have it fenced for the garden and the calves on the other side of the property.  And to have some chickens in the orchard area too and maybe keep down some of the bugs that plague the fruit trees.  Years ago, keeping turkeys in orchards to take care of pests was a popular thing to do...they cleaned up the fruit that fell, ate the larvae of fruit tree pests too.   Kinda do a "mini" rotational grazing here.  It's only a total of 2 acres with the house and all, so he only mows about an acre of it.  

I may have to "upgrade" my mower if it can't get up and running soon.  I need something to keep this grass mowed. 

Going out to do the weed eating before it gets too hot.  It is still a nice 77 out there.


----------



## Baymule

77 and too hot. I just can’t feel sorry for you!


----------



## farmerjan

10:30 p.m.  Had a  busier day than I planned but then I would be bored if things didn't unexpectedly pop up that needed doing.  

Went out and did the weed eating around the well casing and the concrete marker near the clothesline.  At least he could see where they are so wouldn't hit them. Then,  had a farm with computer problems... had to go there for a bit.  Then came home and wound up on the tractor raking hay for about 3 1/2 hours.
  DS called and said he was going to go on and mow the rest of the hay at the other "subdivision" so we would be done in this area.  Chances for showers keep changing from 0 to 30%.... Now there is a very slight chance of a pop up shower in the area on Thursday, but they say it is very spotty... who knows.  
So I started raking the stuff he mowed Tuesday aft/eve.  Then moved to the other place and the fields there are very cut up and difficult to maneuver in, so I only used the big rake for some of the "straight rows" and left the outsides and the tight turns to use the old Farmall H and the side delivery rake which I can easily  swing in and out and around trees and into and out of tight corners without  getting the rake in a bind or anything.  I completely raked one field that is pretty "squared up and only a few spots that are a pain. 

Then I went into the bigger field that he had just finished mowing this morning after he got out of the dentist... did the straight "runs... it was a little green but it will be turned up for the sun to hit it early tomorrow.  I will go in and do the outside rows with the H and flip the other rows over a turn if they still look green.  

DS got the H ready this evening after he came back with the tractor and mower... Called me about 10 and said it was gassed up and ready... just have to check one tire that seems to be going flat.  They are old tires, and he said that it is going to have to be replaced.  I think he has a "newer" one to go on it.  But we don't use this tractor and rake as much since more of the fields are bigger, straighter than all the smaller ones we used to do.  Anyway, if I get all that done then I will take the other tractor and rake to the 2 bigger  fields that he finished cutting this evening... Either to rake, or to tedd out to dry more then rake Friday morning. It will all depend on how they look by early afternoon.  It is supposed to be hotter tomorrow, 90 or so, and that will help to dry it out faster.  Humidity is supposed to be up some too... just have to wait and see.  

I am getting ready to quit for the night.  Ate a tuna fish sandwich for supper... just don't eat much in this heat.  Got to stop and get some feed for the cow tomorrow too... 
Calves did not come in the barn today, but it wasn't as hot out and they might have been a little wary.  Still, they most all came up around the car so they aren't really upset.  Give 'em a day or 2 and they will be back to normal.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> 77 and too hot. I just can’t feel sorry for you!


No, I said it was a "nice 77" out there and I wanted to do the weed eating BEFORE it got too hot !!!!

And no, 77 isn't too hot.... until the humidity is 90% and then 60 is too hot!!!.  
I don't envy you down there in TX @Baymule .  I could not do those kind of temps.  Just couldn't .  Bless any and all of you that live with those kind of temps.
  I don't like all the winter that they get in the "north" and especially in the upper midwest and all... I will gladly deal with the cold and winter we get here to get the break in the summer temps.  Another reason to live here near the mountains rather than the eastern seaboard where @Mini Horses  lives... we run 10-20 degrees cooler on average, and we don't get the oppressive heat and humidity she gets either.  Trade offs, shorter growing season most times, later spring frost and earlier fall frost..... but I like less heat in the summer on average and less humidity most times too.  I will take more snow and cold because it doesn't last for weeks on end like up north....  We get winter, but less of it than up north.  And we don't normally bake to the dried out stage during the summer.


----------



## Baymule

We are getting a break this week. Temperatures will stay under 100. Its 94% humidity right now and it’s not raining.


----------



## Mini Horses

Your right about the weather!   Gets hot & humid here.  Almost bought a farm outside of Staunton many, many years back.  Now. Couldn't afford most of them.   But I do love the area.  There are some advantages here for me, as I continue with life.  I'm good.

The 15 acres of corn right next to me will be tasseling real soon.  Touch of curling leaf last week but the rain fixed that for them. 😁.  Not sure what's on other side of me...soybeans or cotton?  Haven't looked hard. The hayfields across the street are green.

I did get my yard mowed!!   Ahead of you...used DD mower.  Gas was cheaper than a new mower, or mine in the shop.  It's old but was running fine. Now not. 🤷 Haven't given it much thought.  I've used the tractor a couple times to mow, just can't get to some spots.  Trying to get those things under control this next week...weather permitting.  Some order back into my life?  Maybe.  Things look good from the porch. 🤣


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> It's old but was running fine. Now not.


DD2 said the garden tractor kicked off a couple of times when she was mowing the other day. It was fine the time before. I'm thinking maybe it is time for a new fuel filter, I'm not real good about changing it on any schedule.


----------



## farmerjan

I thought of the fuel filter, but when he took the line off, after the fuel filter,  it was pumping gas good while it was cranking.  So not that.  
We are so busy in hay that it will have to wait for a day or 2 more.  This weekend there is 50% chance of  rain/showers/storms Sat Sun and into next week.  So it is important to get the hay rolled.

Waiting for DS to call me to come get him at the field, he is still baling.  Had a bearing go out in the PTO shaft so he went and got the other baler... very thankful that we have an older "backup baler"....
 I got everything raked except a small 2 acre piece that he cut for a guy where we used to cut.  The place got sold, the guy has some horses, and he asked DS if he would cut the "lot" that is not fenced... He cut it, I need to rake it in the morning and he will bale it.  EVERYTHING else is raked... Deb's is all baled, baled my little piece here, he is working on the 2 places we cut every year in a subdivision.  They like it done by july 4th and it worked to get it done. 

Then we will be done down this direction and can concentrate on doing the custom piece, and 2 lots close to it, then go do the other place that we do for the hay.  And just down the road is the 9 acres at the one pasture...no fences around this 9 acres and it makes some good hay..... and I think he is going to cut the "bottom" of the 3rd field we rotate cattle into.  We have to bush hog this place by the end of July.  Since the grass has been really good once we got over the cold late spring warmup, there is no point in bush hogging it if we are there with the mower.... May as well get a few extra bales out of it.  Cattle are not making much of a dent in the grass there.  Last year they had grass until after Christmas.....Rotating the cows into the middle field, now,  and they will be nowheres  near to needing the 3rd section for awhile.  We will have to bush hog the steeper parts and the rocky parts, but may as well make some hay in the flat "bottom".  
Going to pick up DS and take him to the truck so he can come back and finish baling the field tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Got back after taking DS to the truck and he left the baler at the field to do more tomorrow.

Would you believe that we FORGOT about a field that he had mowed???? It is near the other ones I raked last week.  Down the back side of the subdivision there.... he mowed it the same day he mowed Debs and all... but it is "out of sight" ... He said to me tonight... hey, did you rake the field down in the back of doug's subdivision????  (Doug used to own this farm and sold it for a subdivision several years before he passed away).... 
I said HE// NO, I forgot you had mowed it... he said , yeah, I forgot too; and then tonight I was thinking that there was something I forgot.... and then I wondered if you had raked it before you did Debs and forgot to say anything..... 
SO SH!T... I have to do that little 2 acre piece, and then come back and go rake that lot... is is several acres...    I cannot believe we both forgot about it... But that is because he didn't cut it when he cut the rest in that subdivision.... and it cannot be seen in our trips back and forth.  
At least he remembered.... I have to work tomorrow so I will have to get my butt in gear in the morning.... and get it done. 

I'm beat, 8 hours on the tractor and rake today....


----------



## Mini Horses

It happens!!   Especially when so many "places".....oops! 🙃.  

I have to double check self if I've got several hoses going at once, to get them all turned off!   Yep. I've had some big overfills . At least not miles away!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> It happens!! Especially when so many "places".....oops!


That is for sure. Not the same as having all your fields contiguous and adjacent to the house


----------



## farmerjan

We wouldn't know what to do if all our fields were contiguous... or even in the same mile radius.....  Oh well...
Got the cow done,   DS had dropped by the house as I was getting ready and left a can of fuel to put in the tractor.  I  went to rake the little acre or so piece. Put the fuel in the tractor and left and came back towards the barn area, and went down in the back and got that piece raked.   DS  says it is about 9 acres total in that piece... not all of it usable, but at least 6-7 in the hay.   
There were a lot of thistles and I raked around some of the clumps... he cut them to stop them from flowering... There are a ton of ground hog holes and some rock ledge, so it was a pain to rake the hill side but it wasn't too bad down in the flat.  
So all done raking by noon and then I took the tractor and rake back to the barn as we are going in the opposite direction a mile or 2 to do the custom piece.  But that will have to wait as there are 30-40% chance of showers ALL next week after the 4th.  

DS picked me up at doug's barn, took me back to my car.  He was supposed to get off work early, and was not happy as it was nearly  1 p.m. when he was getting off.  He had to replace a belt in the baler, and do a few other things then was going to go bale.  He had planned to be off by 10 or 10:30... 
Since he was running so far behind, I offered to go feed and water his chickens... in this heat they needed it.  Filled the water trough there for his sheep too.  He has several pens of chicks that his father hatched, and they go through the water.  They all looked okay so got them done and then left for work.  The sky to the west was getting that "thunderstorm" dark clouds and all LOOK to it.  I kept thinking, please, no, don't rain for a couple hours... I so do not want to have to tedd out the hay and rerake it....

The farm I went to test was doing the same thing... Rushing to get several fields finished baling and the hay moved into the barn as this is hay they want to sell this winter.  The son was there to milk with me testing and it was fine... I have tested with him and the father many times. 

They got a sprinkling, but it passed by.  I understand some places a little north and west go downpours.  
We also were lucky.  DS texted me when I was on my way home and said he was done, all baled.  It was sprinkling a little then....7:30 or so.... but it was done before I got home... nothing to speak of.  I looked on the "past radar" a little bit ago, and it was pretty serious west of here, but had pretty much dissipated by the time it got here.  Now there is nothing in the radar before about noon tomorrow.  
I did take the time to put the one load of jeans and a couple work shirts on the line, and figured if they got wet, oh well.  Looks like I will get them off in the morning as it is saying sun and partly cloudy until about noon.  Everyone I know that had hay down, has gotten it baled so a good rain on these fields would be great.  We are not really dry.... the southern central part of the state is in an "abnormally dry" state.... but looks like that ought to pretty much get taken care of this next week.  We actually have had some decent rain... a week or so without some rain makes it dry generally.  The corn is looking good and not rolling so I know it is not real dry out there.  These temps in the low 90's will dry it out fast.  
It was 80 at 8 a.m. this morning... that is hot for here that early in the day.   

I will have to get a count of the rolls of hay and see where we are at.  I expect that GF will be moving them... she likes to do stuff that is in the comfort of the ac truck.... whatever.... works for me. 
Hopefully he is going to get some of the cows and calves already at the barn worked and moved.  The bunk was empty at the barn this morning again;  but I had no time to even think about worrying who was in or not.  Just put the feed in there like no big deal and they ought to go in like normal.  I haven't been there except for morning and night feeding of the cow.   Tomorrow might be able to get some in and get moved.  
I did take a 15 gallon barrel of water this evening,  to the calves in the pen,  that are on the nurse cow.  They were cleaning up the grain that the cow missed.  Time to start feeding them a little bit. after the cow goes out so they will learn to come in the creep gate like the other ones do.  Plus, if there is no rain, then the troughs will not collect any rain water and they were all dry.  

Time for a shower, all the sticky sweaty clothes are going in the laundry basket.  Start "clean" in the morning.... I am tired too.... been a long day.


----------



## farmerjan

Haven't looked at the garden in 3  or 4 days either.... not since I weedeated around the squash and cucumber and melon plants...and tied up the last few tomatoes the other day...... got to get the rest of the areas cleared and mulched but at least you can find the plants and all.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat morning.  Up and at 'em... It is 80 at 11 and muggy.  Radar shows showers to the north, some possible strong to severe isolated storms.  Looks like we will get some rain or something after 1 or 2.... 

Got up and did a load of clothes early, hung out and then went to cow.  Got that done, went and got air tank and blew up tire on forester to take down to co-op but they are slam busy today.  So, will go back on Tuesday.  Not life or death, I have other vehicles to drive.  But I refilled the air tank there at co-op and will keep in back of car for refilling tire on Tuesday.  DS was going to pick up and deliver another 1/2 beef he had processed 2 weeks ago.  Then he is going to do work around the barn as catch up.... had another bearing go out on the pickup roller in the "backup baler".... There is a wheel so to speak with 6 bars that has little tines that  goes around in a circle that picks up the hay and feeds it up into the chamber that rolls it into a roll.  These bars full of pick up tines also revolves around and one of those bearings went out.  He says that he needs to do some maintenance on some of the stuff while we have some down time for the next few days.  
If I can get some more calves and their momma's in,  he will come get them and work them and take them when he goes down to her house this evening since that farm they are getting moved to is right near her.  All the grain was gone out of the bunk the past 2 mornings, but we were so busy in the hay fields that I never went up there to see who/what was in.  Maybe today... even if I only get a pair or 2 matched,  in, he can just add them to the ones he has already to move.... 

It is real muggy out there.  I wanted to get in the garden for just a little bit, but not happening with the sun out.  If we get some clouds ahead of the possible rain, I will try to get out there.  I will watch the sky and bring in the clothes before it rains since they will be dry.  That worked out good. 

Thinking I will get in the kitchen and see about getting things a little more organized so that I will be able to start putting some squash and green beans in the freezer. There are still so many boxes of things that need to be moved;  I need a good work space for me to use.  Got the big vacuum sealer out and ready to use.  Need to start freezing some ice in pint containers to use in the ice water bath after the blanching.... alot cheaper than going and buying bags of ice although I have when I have been rushed.  Then I keep them in a freezer for use.  
 I think that the broccoli plants that the neighbor gave me will not do much because of the heat.  I will start some seed here the middle of this month for some later fall broccoli.  Also going to get some more later green beans put in this week I hope... See how the weather does.  Pulling weeds in a row that the seeds didn't come up is alot easier if it has just rained some and the ground is soft. 

DS brought up a couple of boxes of stuff that came from my parents that were still in the back of his truck, covered.... they had gotten wet on the trip down so were all over the back of my pickup to dry out.  Some I have to wash... some dishes, odds and ends out of the kitchen... I put them inside the truck yesterday so they would not get wet again when I was at work, so they need to be brought in and gone through.  A few things will probably get thrown out.....but I need to see what is what.  

So, that is my day.  I forgot to eat any breakfast so will go rustle up some lunch since it is 11:30 already.


----------



## farmerjan

Went up to do the cow a little bit ago and then came home.  Been fighting this stupid nagging headache for awhile again. 
Talked to Alan in NH that helped with my parents so much.  He and Heather are coming south next Friday - Sat... on their way to Fl to visit his brother and pick up a saw mill in Ga,  for a friend of his in NH on their way back.  They are going to visit some friends in Pa then come down this way on Sat afternoon.  Wanted to stop and visit us on their way.  AND on the way back up. maybe stop again and then I could go back with them and then bring the truck home that is stored in their shop... If that doesn't work, then we can fall back to the original plan for me to meet up with them in Aug and go back when she picks up her kids in PA in mid Aug.... said he was not pushing, just thought that it would give me some options. 
I think it would be a good thing to go back with them on their way back the middle of the month... if we can make it work here with hay and everything... and get the truck that is filled with everything... and get it down here.  I have already made up my mind to get things rearranged in the carport so that it can be backed in and then I can take my time to get it unloaded and all.  Plus, that will give me more incentive to have the yard sale the end of the month... to get things out of the carport and rearranged and all that. 
There will still be another load of things that DS will probably bring home in the cattle trailer when he takes another load to the friend up in upper VT... some shop machines, grinder, lathe, all sorts of things.  And my table and chairs that Alan took to his shop after the first trip up to start emptying the house in late April....that we didn't leave room for in the trailer then....
I would like to be able to put them in the house when I get them... so that means getting some stuff out of the house and  sold in the yard sale that I am "sorting out" and not using anymore.  Maybe by this winter I will have things more the way I want them?  At least it doesn't hurt my knees to stand and do things in the house like it did.  The kitchen is actually showing a little bit of progress....

The showers pretty much went north of us and some south... almost straight west to east.  But finally about 9 or so, we got a little rain.  Not looking like much more tonight.  but the forecast for the next 7 days is 40% chance or more every day. 

DS took some cattle down to the farm near GF's house, and a few over to another small pasture we use.  I am going to see if I can get a few more in tomorrow for him, at the nurse cow pasture,  to work and take down there too. 
I did go out to the garden when I brought the clothes off the line before, for a little bit... There are little squashes on the plants... and some nice tomatoes coming.  Also found a ripe tomato that was well pecked... so the chickens found it.... it was one that was already on the plant when I planted them. 
Couple of nice sized black beauty peppers coming along... a few of the potato plants are actually starting to flower... and flowers on the green and purple beans. 
DS PROMISED to look at the mower tomorrow and see if it is the spark plug... if not I will get it looked at/worked on... Grass is getting way AHEAD of me....

Going to take something for this head...


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy and damp.  Went and did the cow.  Put feed in the bunk for the calves, but no one near the barn.  Will go back up around noon or 1 pm.  Hope to get a few more out of there. 
Got a few sprinkles this morning.  Hope we get some of what radar is showing between now and 2 or so.  Not much showing for Monday the 4th, but then quite a bit for mid week.  
Hayfields from last week really greening up.  Hope we get some of this to get the ones we just finished,  to start to regrow.  

I'm going out to the garden in a minute.  No sun, I can do some weed eating and put down some more cardboard and weed a few spots and maybe plant a few more things.  Would like to get a section ready to plant the broccoli to sprout, and to put in some later green beans.  Might go looking for a piece of a fence panel and put in peas for the fall. 
Got to put away clean clothes and do dishes and all that sort of stuff.


----------



## murphysranch

With all the hay that you're working hard to grow, dry and bale, I suppose you'll be selling some of it? Perhaps a majority will be for your own herd. I'm not up to date on hay/feed prices, but I know its going crazy expensive. 

Where I lived in So Or until a week or so ago, there was a hay farm up for sale this and last year. Nice home too. The farmer didn't do hay this year and its sure weird to not see bales out there in the field. Its 63 acres and he had it up for sale starting at 2.3 mil, and then dropped to 1.7 mil. Never sold. Thats alot of hay that is not going to market.


----------



## farmerjan

Most all the hay will be for our cattle.  We do some sq bales of orchard grass for 2nd cutting for some long time customers.  Usually 1-2,000 sq bales.  Just depends on the year and the yield.  Most fields will make 50 sq bales to the acre if the 2nd growth is decent so it doesn't take long to make 1,000 sq bales.  We have a couple of people that come get it right off the wagons in the field... and there are 3 or 4 customers that we have delivered sq bales to them for over 20 years.  They are all pretty close together about 1 1/2 hrs away... so we take a flat trailer of 200 or so and deliver at 2-4 places.  One place the kids are grown and gone and there are only 2 retired old horses there now... Attrition changes the delivery.  But another that just started a few years ago, has 3 in 4-H now and a couple more horses, so you change where and who gets how many.  We are not taking on any new customers.... and with things the way they are this year with grain and other prices so high.... we will feed more hay and less concentrates.  Cattle may not do quite as good, or gain as fast, but you have to make it pencil out too. 
We have sold some big round bales in the past.  But then we have also bought some too. The guy we custom make for, bought some more cows a year ago and now his hay does not stretch to feed all he has.  He bought over 50 last year from us.  The costs this year are going to make it prohibitive to buy much hay.  We are figuring that in COSTS alone... NOT paying us any wages... but in fertilizer, fuel, twine, taxes and land payments or rent, depreciation and breakdown average... a 5x5 round bale is going to cost OVER  $65  just to make it.  There will be people selling it for less and we may buy some.  But it will not be a positive economic deal for these guys that are selling the 4x5 rolls for $40. 
If you have to irrigate then it is going to put the cost of hay through the stratosphere.


----------



## Bruce

$27K/acre seems a bit steep! 

And not only is that a lot of hay not going to market the longer the field isn't kept up the more weeds it will be growing making lower quality hay.


----------



## farmerjan

When you figure in all the costs, and then possible replacement costs of equipment, plus maybe the farmer's age, he probably figured that he couldn't afford to make hay anymore.  Yes, that is alot of hay going to waste so to speak.  But if the farm is in a good spot, it will get sold to split up for "mini estates and such" and then the price of the acreage is not so high. 
 For just straight ag land, it is high, but if it includes a nice house, then that is in line with what things here are bringing....If some one is willing to pay 4-700,000 for a house on 3-10 acres, then that is not that far out of the range.  Except, with the housing market starting to  deflate, and it is going to crash if things don't do a dramatic turn around soon... they will not be able to sell if for near what it would have been worth in 2019-20. 

The rain just sorta disappeared.  It broke up and mostly did not make it into the valley after coming across the mountains to the west.  There is a bunch that has gone south and falling along the border with NC... but we got about a dozen sprinkles it seems.  
I worked out in the garden while the clouds are out.  I weeded out the row where I am going to plant the broccoli seed for the fall crop.  Might get that in tomorrow so that they can get watered in, when we do get some of the called for rain this coming week.  

Came in and ate some lunch and am going up to the nurse cow pasture to see if calves are in so I can shut the creep gate.  Then get some cows in a little later on to match them. Hoping there are a bunch in. Going to take another 15 gallon barrel of water to the 3 that go on the nurse cow, just to make sure they have some water, since there has not been enough rain to put any in the water troughs.  
Looks like the clouds are going to thin out and maybe get some sun peeking through.  Oh well, good for those that have a 3 day weekend OFF of work, so they can enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## farmerjan

Back at the house for a little bit.  Went to pasture and there were 6 calves in the barn.  4 no tags.  Got one of the momma's in for a calf with a tag.  Talked to DS and he said he would come up and tag them so I can match them.  I am pretty sure of the 4 cows, just not which calf on which cow... So, he came up and we got them tagged and they are locked in the barn. 
 I will go up in a bit and see if I can get the nurse cow in,  and then see how many of the other cows and/or calves I can get into the catch pen part.  I can open up the side the nurse cow is on once she is in the barn feeding her calves; shut a gate so she has to stay in the barn stall part.  He did at least tag her 2 bull calves but did not have any white tags with him... my heifers get white tags to distinguish from his heifers when we know them as babies.  Otherwise, they all get green tags if we aren't sure of the momma,  and then if one is mine and I decide to keep it, it gets a white tag to replace the green tag. 
 That is the only problem with not getting them tagged as day olds... not being sure who the momma is when there is a group.  But still, any numbered tag lets me match them to a momma and then I can write it down.  Since we sell most of the heifers, it is only worth it to change the ones I keep to the white tags.  If he keeps a heifer, she has a green tag anyway.  
There are at least 10 more tagged calves out with the cows that I know who they are matched to.  Don't know how many I might be able to get in.  Might be able to get the bull in too... he is not a problem but he is going with them to the pasture down there near GF house.  I will have only a half a dozen cows at this nurse cow pasture for the rest of the summer.  The nurse cow - 801 - was in heat so I am hoping he caught her... if not I will breed her AI once he is gone.   Once I get the cows and calves that are leaving out of here, then I will start letting her calves out loose.  The longhorn will stay with her calf, and there is another nut case cow of mine that has a looney tunes nut case heifer calf  that will stay there, and maybe 4 not fresh yet cows.   The nut case cow and calf of mine are most likely both going to get sold.  Nice calf, and the cow raised a real nice bull calf last year... but I am tired of her always going in the opposite direction when I am up there doing stuff.  Cattle prices being higher than they were, I won't lose any money on her.  Tired of so many acting like jerks... and the fewer I have like that,  the fewer that DS can bi#@h and complain about "my cows" being stupid.  There are 2 that I already matched and he moved that are HIS that are also stupid acting... he was complaining about them to me... tired of hearing it.  

Lost my last 2 chickens here at the house.  The red one disappeared last Friday, middle of the day.  Then yesterday, I lost the white leghorn that laid so good.  Both mid-day... just found a pile of feathers.  Either a hawk or a fox I think.... So, now I am going to wait for fall and get the other coops on the trailer that DS can't seem to get moved out for me, and get them here at the house and be done with all the stuff he can't find time to do for me, but has so much time for doing stuff for her.  Only been asking him to get the stuff out of the way for the trailer to get moved here,  for 2 years....
He came by to do the lawn mower, but he left the key on when he was working on it before, and the battery was stone dead.  I had no reason to touch it after he took the spark plug out..... So, it is on charge, but it won't get done today.  He has to go somewhere with her and the kids this evening, now.  
Sometimes I wonder if he just can't think past doing more than one thing... except when he wants something done... Pretty aggravating when I try to do all he wants done when he wants.  Different priorities I guess... but gee whiz.....

I am going to go up to the pasture about 6:30 or so and see about who I can get in or not.  Of course, if he is so busy with her then I don't know when he plans to get them moved to doug's barn to get worked in the chute..... I will get in what I can get in... Hopefully the 4 that had the "untagged calves" , and whoever else... get at least another trailer load out of there.


----------



## farmerjan

Sun came out and now only a 20% chance of late day showers tomorrow.  So hopefully a nice day for the 4th of July.  Then 50% on Tues-Wed-Thurs.... Heading for the pasture again.  Got 2 more barrels of water for the nurse cow side.  Put 6 barrels in the creep gate side.  I realized that the calves used to like to come in and drink then go lay in the barn and the troughs in there were empty.  The water trough down over the hill that is spring fed is running fine so they drink down there... but the water was an extra when they ate grain, then got a drink, then went back in the barn to lay down and "relax"...


----------



## murphysranch

You are soooo busy. Do you keep a cell phone strapped to your body? So incase of accident, and if you were alert, you could call someone?


----------



## farmerjan

Have a flip phone that stays in my pocket most of the time.  But many places there is no cell service.  

Got 7 matched cow calf pairs in and the bull... but now he is with GF and kids watching hot air balloons... why have me try to get them in if he has better things to do?  He texted me and asked if they had to be moved tonight... I said guess if they get out then oh well.  They have water, sun is down, it isn't hot.  

Came home to 2 deer in the yard again... near the garden.... I am going to go on an elimination spree.. 
 2 cars were on the road, one going down and another coming up earlier... and a stupid deer was standing in the middle of the road as the one came up over the little hill.... this was about mid afternoon.... 
     glad they both weren't flying like they do on this road most times.


----------



## Baymule

Whatever you do, don’t get one of those HELP IVE FALLEN AND I CANT GET UP things hanging around your neck, with a sensor. Those will even go off if they sense that you fell down, even bending over can simulate a fall. 

So an ambulance comes screaming up and Jan is bent over a newborn calf….. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Whatever you do, don’t get one of those HELP IVE FALLEN AND I CANT GET UP things hanging around your neck, with a sensor. Those will even go off if they sense that you fell down, even bending over can simulate a fall.
> 
> So an ambulance comes screaming up and Jan is bent over a newborn calf….. LOL


----------



## murphysranch

Well, I was kinda serious about it, but that was FUNNY!!

My Mother's best friend fell in her bathroom, quite a few years back. When Mother came over to pick her up for Bridge group, she found Lynn. Two days later. 

So I think about it periodically. Clearly you're so close to your DS, that he would notice you not responding. My DD would not even think about it....


----------



## Mini Horses

It is a serious thing.  Your DD may think more about this than you think.  Mine looks for vehicle movement, truck and tractor....even txt/calls for things that aren't necessary to stealthfully check on me every few days.     

Being alone, you develop ways of doing that are less problematic. you try to be more careful, IMO.  Doesn't always work!!  Things have to get done.


----------



## farmerjan

There are days my DS would not notice me being absent ... when he gets so wound up with the GF that he forgets all else... or purposely does not answer his phone or texts....or can't be bothered. 

Another nice but getting warm day.  65,  up to 85 already at noon. 
DS wanted to move the cattle last night at 11 and I went up there and called him back and said NO, they are laying quietly in the pen, it can wait for morning.  I was pretty unhappy with the course of events.  We agreed to meet early this morning. 
I texted him at 6:45 and he sent me one back that he was just getting up.  I went up there to make sure the bull had not torn things up... he was getting a little antsy about wanting out but not critical yet.  Finally he got there at 7:30... got them moved to doug's barn and worked the calves through the chute.  I stayed at the pasture long enough to put the nurse cow in and then went to help him.   Then he decided that he needed to move 2 bulls to other pastures since he thought he put a bull at the one and didn't... so they were not getting bred for the last 30 days.... the other pasture he took 1 open cow, who he wasn't supposed to take there,  when he took the rest there so we just put a young bull there to catch her and have him out on grass....
We took the 2 bulls and turned them out and that took over an hour or more, due to being pretty much  in opposite directions.  Then came back to the farm, he was going to go do his chickens and then said he would come by and check the mower....then was going "home" to her house to "do something today with her and her daughter".... guess it is okay to waste another whole day, that you could be catching up with things at the farm that are way overdue to be done.... after you were out half the night with GF and sister and all the kids.... I left and went up and turned the cow out and came home. 
So he called a little bit ago to tell me that he had a ram lamb that he caught up to worm and that he sat on the 5 gal bucket of feed and the ram hit him from the back because he wanted in the bucket... said he did not hit him as hard as he could, but he wasn't expecting it and that it really hurt.  He had gotten the cows and bull loaded and was on his way down to the other farm and her house.  I said,' I guess you aren't going to try the mower????
I mean, it was only an hour ago you said you would stop on your way down'.... well, he forgot... and I just said forget it. ' And since you are not planning to come back up this way today, there is no reason for me to try to get the calves in and match up the last group this afternoon,  right???'    Needless to say, I am a little aggravated.  He has gotten worse and worse about NOT getting things done that need doing, and again, I am below the bottom of the list to do anything for.  But this drop everything for her all the time is really getting to me. He could have gotten the radiator in the other truck that he has had for a month now, then gone down there for the rest of the day.... ,I mean,  she is not working anymore... got disability finally... yes she has had some health issues that have caused her some difficulties....
I am going to go out and see if the mower will start since he put the spark plug in and it has been on charge from him leaving the key on.... I really wanted to get the lawn mowed. 

Kept one of the cows and her calf at the barn.  She is limping and can't find a reason.  Nothing in her foot, not swollen or sore when pushing on it or anything.  Wondering if maybe the bull tried to breed her and hurt her leg or back a little.  She can go down with the next group.  Keeping her at the barn lot to watch her and see if anything develops, like maybe a cut we didn't find and it swells or something.  She is pretty quiet and calm to work with so that is good.
The bull we bought a month+ ago, when we bought those 3-in-1 females, is the one we took to the one pasture that he forgot to put a bull at.  He is a nice looking bull and very calm to work around.   The other younger one he bought at the small bull sale at the stockyard 2-3 months ago, is the one he took to the other pasture with the one open cow.  Won't hurt him to get a little bit of experience and be out on grass.  There is more than enough there. 

Just ate a hamburger patty for lunch and watered all the violets in the house since the air has been warm and I haven't done much with them for probably a week.  Several of them are flowering again.  I see a few that need repotting and splitting a couple that have more than one crown in them.   Also watered all the plants under the table on the porch and need to go out and water the big hanging pots of spider plants.  I may try to do some potting up of the baby spider plants... being under the tree here in the shade.  It is getting too hot to be out in the garden or I would take the weed eater out there and work on the area around the winter squash and melon plants. 
I might go get the truck that we move the bales with, he said he put the new alternator in it, and go get a small round bale that I said I wanted for the garden... If I wait for him to go get it, we will be expecting frost..... at least it is not in a difficult place....I asked since it got left at this hayfield and never moved... he said he would get it for me and drop it off,  the other day... yeah, pigs will fly too   At least, if I get it here, as I weed eat the grass, I can put it right down and smother the stuff.  Got a bunch of cardboard to lay down and it will hold it in place too.  The place I weeded yesterday, down the row to plant the broccoli seeds.... was inbetween 2 rows with cardboard and old hay mulch on top... and the ground was so easy to pull the weeds because it wasn't hard and dry.

Lots of options of "small things to do" .....


----------



## Baymule

murphysranch said:


> Well, I was kinda serious about it, but that was FUNNY!!
> 
> My Mother's best friend fell in her bathroom, quite a few years back. When Mother came over to pick her up for Bridge group, she found Lynn. Two days later.
> 
> So I think about it periodically. Clearly you're so close to your DS, that he would notice you not responding. My DD would not even think about it....



My son has 35 acres in Houston county. It’s miles down a red dirt road, nobody around and he’s gone on jobs most of the time. If anything happened to me, my bones would be picked clean by buzzards before anybody found me. @Ridgetop has been there, beautiful, can see for miles, but desolate. I’m much better off where I’m buying!


----------



## Mini Horses

After asking IF he would change spark plugs in my truck...and AFTER he said yes...I bought plugs.  4 days ago.  Supposed to have done it Sat.   Now, he says he'll do this morning but wanted to drive to a store first.  NO...plugs first!   Well it has now been 4 hrs, lot of bitching, in and out of house...ONE has been changed...5 to go.  Says he'll do tonight after it cools off.    

His truck isn't running -- again!! Still!! -- now he will not use mine until!  If not done tonight, I'll call mechanic in morn and DS can walk wherever!

Neither of us raised them this way!  . Next help mine needs will have to wait.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I'll call mechanic in morn


With all of your skills you can't replace spark plugs? 
Pull the wire, unscrew the old plug, put in the new plug, replace the wire. Repeat. 

Might need to gap the plug first so have him leave his spark plug wrench and "feeler gauge".

Then charge him $85/hr for your time since he promised to do it.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, @Mini Horses , sure wasn't raised this way.  I am pretty P.O.ed at this point.   That is why I get the Auto repair guy to do the work on the vehicles anymore... because at least it gets done.  Without a lot of bit@#in' and gripin'. ... If he said he just can't or doesn't have time, then it would be accepted... but yeah, when they need something lately...... and to be neglecting things at the farm that should be done... or getting on my case to get the cows in, then when I do, it really doesn't suit him???? It is not like they are mechanical toys that you can turn on and off..... He was never this bad before with other GF's either... he still got stuff done. .
We need to knock both of them in the head....


----------



## Baymule

My gonna be new neighbors GAVE their son 10 acres. Son and wife put up NO TRESPASSING signs and told parents to keep off. They put a double wide on the land, lived there a few years and SOLD it! Then they didn’t even buy a new place, they squandered the money. My new neighbor said if his son had a higher IQ, he might could be retarded. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

My DS just needed to do this minor repair for me.  Yep, had I NEEDED TO I could have tackled it!  But he works on cars for others for free, I provide a home for free!  He's an adult and should have volunteered!

So, I'm out working garden, chores, etc.  He calls my cell, wants to use truck to go to town. 🙄. I ask what do you need in town?  He says I want to get something to drink!  Said in an annoyed voice, from a Mt Dew addict.  I replied, well I want my spark plugs in, and hung up.   Besides burning my gas.....drink water!  Yeah, I was POd!

Within 10 min the hood was up and about an HR later, it's done.  Such BS for a very small job.   He was being very inconsiderate.  That's what burns you to the core.  My son is very talented, excellent framer, roofer and ok mechanic for normal stuff. But he's  gotten his thoughts twisted in a way I'm not tolerating!

His schedule cannot take precidence, leaving others hanging out to dry for no reason.


----------



## Baymule

Way to go @Mini Horses! use your truck? Change the spark plugs! 

The sellers of my farm illustrate exactly what is going on all over the country. They are retirement age, their son has backed up and crapped all over them, their daughter has absolutely no interest in the land, so they are selling their land and will use the money to cushion their retirement. Their kids are mad at them, THEY wanted to inherit the land, sell it and keep the money themselves. I told B and P to go do all the things they dreamed of and could never do. Spend the money and die broke.


----------



## murphysranch

Damned inconsiderate kids. Sheesh....


----------



## Bruce

Feeling of entitlement! I see it most days.


----------



## farmerjan

I agree with many, the feeling of entitlement.  Seeing alot of things with my nieces and nephew and even sister... that I never would have believed.  The one niece that thinks she is so "worldly" and started this BS with the lawyer, has at least done some work to close it out... but my sisters son, that has said he wants nothing... has sure had his share to say about my brother that has done alot even if he can be a jerk.  

With my DS and this GF, it is just that he cannot seem to remember anything that he says, like stopping to do the spark plug on the mower... and he gets so wound up with this "instant family" that she has provided between her daughter and her sisters 2 kids... that he just doesn't have his priorities straight anymore.  I get really po'd... but it's like a kid with a "smidgen" of an attention span... he just doesn't remember things from one minute to the next... and when she wants to do something, he jumps through hoops that I just don't get.  He is  not selfish with the use of the trucks or anything on the farm... he just cannot think further than the end of his nose when it comes to doing things.  Plus, there are the headaches and all from that accident and I honestly think there is some memory problems from that too.  It seemed to get worse after that.  I am not trying to make excuses for him... and think he is very inconsiderate many times... but sometimes I see some evidence of him just not being able to remember and focus on doing some things.  
Still, I think he needs to be a little more responsible for what few things I ask for.


----------



## farmerjan

So, Tuesday... 68 up to 84 and then the clouds came in and we got a little bit of a shower/sprinkles around 2... was hoping for it to settle in... but just looked at radar and it is passing through, breaking up again and the next wave that looked promising is dissipating  coming across the mountain from WV...
Got about enough to use the windshield wipers on intermittent for a couple of miles. 
Went and did the cow, then came home and blew up the tire again and went to co-op.  They had several ahead of me, but I decided to just stick around and get it done.  I made some phone calls for work, got 2 farms set up and calls out to 2 others.... updated the list of the cows and the 2 bulls that we moved around yesterday;  which pastures they went to, etc. 
Then sat and read a book I had in the car... I was there alot longer than I planned... but they did find a very small tiny slice in between the treads... probably from a piece of old tin up there at the pasture... there is a bunch laying around that I try to pick up when I see it.... So got a patch put on inside the tire, and no leaks at this point.  Will be sure tomorrow if it doesn't go flat. 

Came back here and planted some little bulbs that came in the mail in the flower "bed" along the porch.  They came in the mail, a "complimentary" gift... since they did not have the stuff I had ordered....BACK IN MARCH...... and just now sent the seeds that I had ordered along with these complimentary bulbs... I had gotten a refund about a month ago for the strawberry plants I had ordered... that I wanted to plant in the "L" (bottom part) of the garden after it had been plowed and worked up awhile ago... figured I would plant them as soon as it got tilled... and they never came... and then finally got a refund and then these other things came just last week... REALLY.... Original order date on invoice was MARCH 5th.... Got the box with these little bulbs and the seeds on Thursday or Friday last week... invoice date June 26th. 
Lot of good the pepper seeds and squash seeds do me now.... They ought to keep and do okay next year.  But I will not order from this place again.  And I had ordered their special on Strawberry plants of 200 PLANTS .... 4 different varieties they offered in this bundle.... and some different seeds to go along with them...

Anyway, I just stuck the little bulbs in the front flower area in front of the porch to get them in the ground...

I did go out and plant/spread broccoli seeds yesterday afternoon in the row I had completely weeded out.  They are older seeds... practically poured the whole bunch of several small packages into a short space.... see if any come up.  I have new broccoli seed and will plant that next week if none or few of these come up.  Didn't want to just throw out the seed... it took like 10 min to just put them in and scuff the soil over them. 
Then I went down the potato rows and "snitched" some new potatoes.... got about 5 that were golf ball or bigger size, washed  and boiled them for supper last night ... a little butter,  salt and pepper... YUM.....  I will have squash to eat in 2-3 days... YAY....

Texted DS and said there would be no calves to match tonight...( I not going to mess with them in this sprinkley showers.  Not in the mood.) 

I got the name of a guy that works on lawn mowers and such... from the guy at the co-op.... going to call him if the mower won't start.  That will solve that problem.  Might be that I will have to find a newer one....

Moved the table on the deck so the cactus plants and all could get a good watering... and they barely got their leaves wet.  But will leave it and maybe it will rain a little more this evening/night.   Haven't planted the baby spider plants yet... I don't have any decent potting soil left for them.  Got to get some so I can get them established.  Maybe have to make a trip tomorrow to a couple of places... I am looking at the possibility of getting that trimmer that is on wheels like @Mike CHS  talked about.  Have a coupon for Home Depot,  and one for Lowe's... for 4th of July specials good through the 6th... tomorrow... might go use it;  nothing on either charge card.....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a note.  DS stopped by on his way home from the barn.  Seems that there is water in the gas... he was getting it to crank over and it was spitting it out of the carb and it has water in it.... condensation, who knows.  It was gas I got strictly for the mower.  Plug is firing good and after getting some of the water out, drained out the bottom, from the hose... it did try to fire... So. he said to let the carb and all dry completely out... draining all the gas out, and will go get new gas.... So maybe not as bad as it seemed.... but why all of a sudden the gas has water in it... I can only guess that it had some condensation... I got a couple jugs back awhile ago, so I would have it... 

Got another 10 sprinkles.... then partially clearing.  Not what I was hoping for. Maybe tomorrow...????

Picked 2 yellow squash and had for supper.... YAY


----------



## murphysranch

Moving up from Drought area to Washington has been a change of weather for sure. This morning it rained! About an hour of light sprinkles. I wanted to run outside and do a big dance for this wonderful wet stuff. I'm sure I'll be singing a different tune this winter....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> but why all of a sudden the gas has water in it... I can only guess that it had some condensation... I got a couple jugs back awhile ago, so I would have it...


Yes, I would guess condensation though I don't seem to have that problem, I buy 15 gallons at a time, the Garden Tractor uses about 1 gallon/hour when blowing snow or mowing. 

Maybe the condensation happened when the mower sat since last year? My GT gets used weekly through the year most of the time. I always fill the tank when done blowing or mowing so it is ready for the next time. Shouldn't be any space for condensation in the GT's tank but surely is in the 5 gallon cans when I use some to refill the GT.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it started out at 69, part sun and clouds, then more sun, and humid up to 92.  Radar showed a line coming across but the last 2 days it has dissipated....WOOPS, not today.  It turned black and started to rumble some thunder,,, then got blacker, then lightning and it opened up and we got a good soaking.  Wind whipping for a little bit but not real bad... couple of good close cracks of thunder and lightning.  Stopped for now but shows more coming in later on.  

Not sorry we got it.... I had moved the table back over top of the cactus early because after I did the cow, I went to town.  Hit Lowe's, Walmart, TSC, Home Depot.... NO wheeled trimmers in any of the stores... I was a little bummed... I am not buying one without looking at it first... So I did get some potting soil for some outside planters, and for some inside potting  of the baby spider plants.  Went and got $20 worth of new non-ethanol gas for the mower which isn't even 4 gallons now..... Came home and repotted a few plants I have for outside that needed to be put in bigger pots since I don't know where I am going to put them.... put the spreamint into a planter to have near the porch so I can smell it and hopefully contain it somewhat... and then the sky turned black and I decided that I did not need to be out near the lightning.... so came in.  I did move the table again... it is a lightweight plastic table that was here, wasn't going to throw it away,  so easy to move..... and the cactus and all that were under it to protect them from the sun, all got a good soaking.  Don't know how much we had....
I have been trying to find some plant hook extenders... to hang on the branches of the maple so I can hang the spider plants from them as the branch is too big around for those hanging pot hooks... but cannot find any of the metal extender hooks that are very big around either.  SO, I decided to use a chain, from one branch to another, and hang the extender hooks and the hanging pots from the chain.  Used a couple of quick links on the end of the chain, and just attached it around the branch that way.  I only got 10 ft and now want to do another one and hang more on the other side between 2 other branches.  They get a little bit of sun, and I lifted them off and put them out on the lawn to get a good rain soaking earlier... but they do get a little bit of water if it is blowing through the branches, and don't get sunburned... ALOT easier to deal with them this way... and I can use the smaller hanging extenders this way too.  I bought a bunch last year marked way down when they were getting rid of most of the gardening stuff at Walmart last fall....

Well, the rain has let up and I am going to see about getting some of the small hanging pots ready with soil to get the baby spider plants planted.  

This ought to settle the dirt around the broccoli  seeds I put in and they ought to come up in a few days if they are going to.  If not, then I can just plant the new seeds the first of the week.  This ought to make pulling what weeds I need to get out, real easy too.


----------



## Mini Horses

We're getting thunder a clouds....need some rain with this.  Humidity feels like 110% 😩


----------



## farmerjan

Done for the night.  We wound up getting  9 tenths of an inch (.9).... WOW.  Unfortunately DS got called back into work with several trees down from the wind. It must have been a little worse in some areas.  

After it stopped, I went out and finished repotting a few last things for outside, some irises I had brought home from my parents house in NH,  2 rose bushes that I got for $1 on sale/closeout awhile ago that I forgot I had in a pail with water... pretty scraggly but they ought to come around with better soil and all now.... also a seedless green grape plant that they had in a 50% off bunch that did have some little green leaves on it.  Most were pretty dead looking, and I never would have gotten any of them.... but this one had a small little group of leaves so I got it and got it potted in some decent soil so it ought to come on. 

Pulled a bunch of weeds in the iris bed that I have here...came out easily due to the rain... did not go out into the garden.  I got the pots out for the small spider plants but did not get them potted yet.    Had to go up to the cow and do her, and it was starting to sprinkle again... stopped when I got done but the radar is showing we are going to get some more later on.  
Because he got called back into work, DS did not get here to put the mower back together and try it.  Tomorrow we have to go test the 500 cow herd, so it won't happen tomorrow either.  Will leave here by 3 pm... have to drop off the meters and hoses at the owner sampler farm just a couple miles from the 500 cow herd... they will test Thurs eve/ Fri morning and I will have to make a trip back up to get the samples and all... but at least I will save one trip up there by dropping them off tomorrow.  We won't get home until 10 or later... and DS has to be at work on Fri morning at 6;  so want to try to get things done as fast as possible, so he can get home to get some sleep.  Maybe he will be able to get to it Fri after work...

Forecast is for several afternoons of storms like this.  We will see. This rain was perfect for the hay fields that we just got the hay off of last week... and it will be absolutely wonderful for the corn.  It has not been hurt much by the drier hotter weather, a couple of spots where it is not as good soil were rolled a little bit this morning, but they sure won't be tomorrow.   Sure wish they had gotten the wheat combined though... 

Oh well, take it as it comes....Going to make the squash and stuff really come on now....


----------



## Mini Horses

It took a while but it finally dumped on us....heavy.    Probably close to an inch.  Didn't go out then, 11ish.....now short of 5 and waiting for daylight.  Will do chores and head to town -- a job I need to do and it's too wet for much here 🤷.  I need to get out for a day!!  Makes me wonder about full time at home 🤣🤣🙄. Guess I could always go "somewhere".🤔😲


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday morning.  Mostly a hazy sun, 69 and already up to 80 at 8:30 so going to be another humid muggy one. 

Somehow, the rest of this post got erased and it did not post.

It is now 10:30 pm.  Did cow this morning, sample bottles and boxes and meters and hoses all packed and we left at 3 to go to the farm.  Stopped by the bank for DS and then dropped him at the 500 cow herd to set up the samplers on the milk line while I ran up the road to drop off the other stuff for the other farm to test their own.  They were going to do it thurs eve and fri morning and I will have to go back and pick up the stuff and do his "paperwork " .  
Went back to the big farm, and he was set up and they got the cows in and we milked/tested.  Got done about 9, I did the computer work, and we were home here by 10... It went pretty good.  So, will bring the samples inside in the morning and get packed and drop off when I go to the other farm.  Will go up and do cow early as she will be unhappy that she got done so early this aft and had to go more than the 10-12 hours between calf feedings.  Oh well, she will survive.  

We hit POURING down rain about 20 minutes north of us on the way up to test,  and in about 5 miles drove right back out of it.  Then coming home it was lightly raining for about 2 miles and drove out of it.  Neither looks like it got down to us.  In fact, if you didn't know it, you would never think we had any rain yesterday.  It all soaked in so good. 

I am sticky, dirty and need a shower and everything is going in the dirty clothes basket.


----------



## Baymule

The ethanol in gas attracts water, told to me by someone who works for gasoline companies. Go online and look for ethanol free gas stations, buy your lawn mower gas there. There was a place near Lindale where I used to fill up my car, usually every 3rd tank because it was out of the way.


----------



## Mike CHS

I use a product called Sta-Bil 360 Protection.  There are several others out there that advertise as fixing ethanal related issues (including water).  I don't know how it works but I've had no issues at all with any of our gas engines tools and mowers even after sitting for long periods.  I add it to the vehicles before I fill them up but not every time since my memory is getting older along with the rest of me.


----------



## farmerjan

I use only ethanol free gas in the mower.  The station across from the co-op carries the ethanol free gas.  So, I know it was not gas with ethanol in it because I do not keep any here in the cans.  But with the heat we have had, anything is possible.   We got it going this morning, and DS said it might take a bit to get it completely out of the whole system and running better.  It ran for me for a few minutes, mowed a stretch, then it would keep quitting.  I finally decided to take off the filter and there was some crap in it... I went and just got back with a new inline filter.  Will put that back on and see if that helps.  Should have put a new one on but never thought of it.
I have used StaBil products in storage of gas before... but this gas was from a couple months ago.  I actually try to run the mower out of gas before I put it away for the winter.


----------



## farmerjan

Long day, and it has been very humid and sticky.  Some clouds which helped earlier, but then more partly sun this afternoon.
Did cow, all 9 calves were in, so closed the creep gate.  DS said to try to get the cows in and he could move them today.  He was trying to get some things done at the barn... and later found out it was to  work on GF truck.... as well as some of the other stuff he had to do.  But it was getting priority... don't talk to me about things that you don't get done and then spend all this time on her stuff and make me wait.....
I got most of the cows in, except 2... so I kicked those 2 calves out and then sorted out 2 more cows,  that were checked pregnant and should calve in Sept.... and let the nurse cows calves out with her for the afternoon.  I also kicked out the calf on the longhorn and one other nut case cow... they are going to stay there.  So had 5 calves and a total of 9 cows in the barn to go to doug's. 

Put the in line filter on and mower ran much better.  DS had gotten this guy who has been working some... more not than working... but this is something GF lined up... and he is spraying thistles.  Using my hose here to get water to fill the tank on the 4-wheeler.... which is fine.  But he only works a couple hours and waits til it is mid-day hot and then complains about the heat.  Not too bright... doesn't work anywhere else, 29 yrs old and one with no real ambition.... DS has to babysit him all the time.... anyway, he said he was done for the day... don't see where he worked more than an hour at the pasture next door... and his GF was going to come get him because one of their vehicles was broke down... so I offered to take him back to the barn (3 miles) so she would know where to get him...
BUT, I screwed up because I forgot to turn off the gas line before I left and then DS called and said he was on his way to the pasture to get the matched cow/cf pairs. So I went to the pasture and helped him get them loaded and he said he could work the calves right then, so followed him to the barn.  But when he got there, the guy was there to work on her ac on her truck... so I wound up hanging around for a little bit and then told DS I was going to come home and do something and to call me when he was done. 
Got home and found the gas line on, and of course it is dripping a little and the plug is fouled and all.... SOOO no mowing right then.  I wound up getting the weed eater out and did around the porch and a few other places... but I was hot from getting the cows and all in, so then came in and got a drink and cooled off a bit.  Next thing you know it is time to go do the nurse cow for the evening feeding. 
Went up and she came in and then "her calves" came in... she wanted no part of the bull calves out with her when they came in, but then let them nurse from the back... then her calf finally came in.   So they are locked in for the night... I will let them out during the day with the others but lock them in at night so I know the bull calves especially,  get a good feeding in the morning.  She was SOOO accommodating with the calves last time... even took that last one from DS heifer that prolapsed and died... but this is a different year... and she is just not being very good about them out in the field.  She lets them on her in the barn as long as hers is there....  Good thing is she is a grain oriented cow... so will come in for that.
I went to the doug's to see if DS was still there... nope... no one... so I called him because the cows were still locked in the barn.  He called me back... and said I was gone about 10 minutes and they got called into work, there was a bad wreck on the interstate... had to set up detour signs,  to get the traffic off and onto our main road to go to the next exit.... and all..... he just said it was bad... I am assuming that there were fatalities.  I said, well, I let the cows out of the barn to get water in the lot... was he coming back? , and he said no.  I said okay, I am turning them out in the first field with the one that was lame that he was keeping there, and they would be fine for the evening but they had needed to have water.  And I closed the windows on the truck he hauled the trailer with, because they are calling for rain tonight... then came home.  Decided not to try the mower... went out to the garden since it has been 2-3 days...

WOW, picked over a dozen yellow squash and a single zucchini that is as long as my forearm...12-14 inches but not too big around... and 2 yellow zucchini's that are about 8 inches.  Totally surprised me.... but that is great because I will be able to start putting some in the freezer....
Tomatoes need re tying up too... see lots of green ones. 
DA#@ED DEER are eating off the green beans... If I get the mower running tomorrow after flooding the plug... I will be mowing around garden,  and getting that electric netting up.  I see lots of hoof prints too....

So, I just ate a big bowl of yellow squash with some butter and s&p...full... going to get a shower as I was soaked when I came in from the humidity.... and get some sleep. 
The friends from NH, are coming through tomorrow late aft... Don't know how long they are staying on Sunday since they are heading to Fl to see his brother and then get that portable sawmill on the way back.  I will most likely be going back with them to get that truck.....when they come back up through,  next fri or sat....
Been some more e-mail BS, between the stupid acting, selfish beneficiaries, and DS said he just wants it done... and is tired of all their shallow petty questioning of the things to be paid... he wants to cut all ties and maybe somewhere down the road they might be able to talk... but I am done with them.   I have never in my life seen such stupidity and immature attitudes.... my father ought to be proud of what he has caused and unleashed and the way the other 3 grand children have shown their true attitudes and unappreciation....DS said he is not going to deal with any of them anymore because it just makes his BP go through the roof and gives him worse headaches... Niece in Fl that was preg and just had the baby, says that the friends should not get paid because friends don't do things like that for money... they do it because they are friends and if she was in a position, she would have had friends come help her do the clean out..... these friends have spent years helping my parents,,,, they deserve to get some financial consideration for the horrendously long days and evenings that they helped get this done... they DID NOT ASK FOR IT... I told my brother that they NEEDED to be paid something for all their time and tireless work...

Hope the house sells fast and it is all done and over ASAP. 

Time to quit for the night.


----------



## Ridgetop

murphysranch said:


> Where I lived in So Or until a week or so ago, there was a hay farm up for sale this and last year. Nice home too. The farmer didn't do hay this year and its sure weird to not see bales out there in the field. Its 63 acres and he had it up for sale starting at 2.3 mil, and then dropped to 1.7 mil. Never sold.


Southern Oregon is having a problem with water I think.  Not to mention the crazy liberals in power.  My SIL lives in Idaho and they said that eastern WA and OR are petitioning to become part of Idaho!  Eastern OR and WA residents cross the Idaho border to shop and do a much as they can there instead of in their own states.



farmerjan said:


> Tired of so many acting like jerks... and the fewer I have like that, the fewer that DS can bi#@h and complain about "my cows" being stupid.


With you there!  We have pulled very pretty ewes out of the flock and driven them to the auction because they were wild and crazy beasts!  We expect that of the black headed Dorpers but not of the White Dorpers that are much more calm.  94% of the Dorpers in South Africa are (black head) Dorpers, with only 6% White Dorpers. 
I wonder if the original Dorpers were wild and crazy because of the predator load in South Africa. Hyenas are larger than wolves, hunt and live in packs so if the original Dorpers are wild and nervous, maybe it is a natural selection since they will run at the least thing. Jackals are the size of large coyotes and also hunt and live in packs. Again the more skittish and flighty sheep will survive on the larger expanse of the veld.   White Dorpers being calm and easier to approach would be a death sentence from predators.  

I do love my calm White Dorpers though, and am lucky to have smaller pastures protected by my lovely LGDs.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> So he called a little bit ago to tell me that he had a ram lamb that he caught up to worm and that he sat on the 5 gal bucket of feed and the ram hit him from the back because he wanted in the bucket...


NEVER TURN YOUR BACK ON A RAM - EVEN (OR ESPECIALLY) THE "NICE" ONES!



murphysranch said:


> Moving up from Drought area to Washington has been a change of weather for sure. This morning it rained! About an hour of light sprinkles. I wanted to run outside and do a big dance for this wonderful wet stuff. I'm sure I'll be singing a different tune this winter...


What area of Washington did you move to?  We sold our Yelm property due to the politics in Olympia and Seattle and will be moving to northeast Texas.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, DS doesn't think sometimes. 

Sunday .  Been busy the last 2 days.  Clouds and some sprinkles and light rain off and on, but alot cooler... Yesterday was 65 up to 75 and clouds and misty type showers... this morning was 64 and only 67 now.  I actually was chilly last night. Forecast is for this to move off and maybe some sun this afternoon... then 2 days of sun and possible showers again on Wed.  I think DS is going to cut this afternoon... got  to get on the rest of this hay.  Talked to a friend yesterday at the birthday party for GF daughter... and he said he has about 70 acres yet to cut for first cutting... we have about 60 I think DS said... counting the 25-30 we do custom....
The rain has really perked up the hay fields already cut... greening right up.  Corn looks REAL GOOD. 

Haven't heard anything out of DS this morning... assume he is going to try to work those cows/calves and get them moved down to the farm near GF house this evening. 
I have to get a couple in out of the back field there at the barn.... vet is going to stop by Monday,  after he leaves a dairy he does down here... need to preg check 3 heifers that did not calve and had been checked preg in Feb.... and I have a couple others that didn't get brought in for the last preg check that need to be done.  He said he could fit me in between the dairy and a couple of other calls he had to go to,  if there weren't too many... I told him 6-7 only.  But I want to make sure on the 3 heifers since they were checked 6 months on Feb 8th... One of them, I had suspected lost a calf and I saw her in heat... the other 2,  I thought for sure they were going to calve then nothing... the one is fat and DS needs a beef to take in soon... so she can go if she is open or even if she slipped it and is short bred.... none of the other beef candidates are "ready" yet.  But need to know. 

The friends from NH came in late yesterday afternoon.  I was at the farm getting the samples and stuff.  DS met them and took them around and showed them our cattle and places and hay and all that... Then after I got back, we went and looked at the place down near GF and went there and then went out to eat.  They were tired and had had some "truck trouble" and had to find a ford dealer to have the computer crap worked on... He has a real nice 2015... but it is all computer.... Another reason to get shut of this explorer asap.... and no, nothing from the DMV on the title correction yet....
So they were leaving this morning and heading down to the Myrtle Beach area of SC to visit an elderly friend that lives there ... then going to his brother's in Fl for a couple days, back through to pick up the portable sawmill... in NE Alabama not Georgia... then back here Sat and I will head north with them and get the truck that is loaded with stuff and drive it home. 

Went up and did the cow this morning, let the calves out with her for the day.   Going to call DS here shortly and see what the plans are for getting the calves worked at the barn...
Going to get the squash done and in the freezer here... and need to go out and see if there are more...maybe get them all done and then can see about getting these baby spider plants potted since I got the potting soil.  Really like the chain between the 2 branches for the hanging pots... Be perfect to hang the little ones on too.

Also need to ask DS to come by and do what ever it is he does to get the excess gas out of the engine... bet I don't forget the fuel shut off again... Of course, he forgot it not too long ago, also....

Still cloudy and cool.  Need to load a few more meters and some shorter hoses into the car for tomorrow's farm for testing too.  Grass is wet so not able to mow right now anyway.


----------



## murphysranch

Baymule said:


> What area of Washington did you move to? We sold our Yelm property due to the politics in Olympia and Seattle and will be moving to northeast Texas.



Vancouver WA. I don't like Insley nor the outgoing gov of OR nor Gruesome (gov of CA), but with land, water and no HOA, I'll be much happier.


----------



## farmerjan

Done for the night.  Ugh, I'm tired.  

Talked to DS and he was going to try to go and mow.  He was not feeling great, still having the headaches and stuff and feeling all the achiness... I think it is the Lyme again, which he has had several relapses... or possibly the same thing that my brother and I have experienced from the clean out and all.... But anyway, he was not motivating real fast.  So, he said he would like to work them late this afternoon and then he could load them and take them when he went home to her house.  So, I said fine, just let me know.
Went out and picked more yellow squash so I can do them up.  Thought I would get started but didn't get that far.  It has been cool so I did some more weed eating and then put some more of the cardboard and mulch out in the garden.   
Then DS called and said that he was getting the tractor and mower, that GF would come help at the barn if I wanted her to, to get the cows and all in to sort so we could do the calves.  There were also the 2 cow/cf pairs in the back that need to be preg checked and 3 others that are  going to the pasture... 3 of my heifers that got bred too young;   2 calved but one lost her calf ... the 3rd one we thought might be preg but never did have a calf.  The other one is doing pretty good with her calf considering she is less than 20 months.... 
So I called GF and we worked out a plan to do them.... said we would meet up there around 6-6:30.  I got there about 10 of 6 and the cows in the front field all headed for the barn so I put feed in the bunk and they all came in and I just shut them in there.  This was part of the plan we had agreed on, except I certainly did not expect that kind of co-operation....
So then I opened up the gates to the field behind the barn, and when I called the cows all came to me also... LIKE this never happens.  So got them all out of the field,  and GF got there and the crazy red cow and another nut case of mine, acted stupid... but we got all the rest down into the barn.  Red cow has no milk, her calf is stunted, and the other one is open and not much of a cow.  Bought bred heifer and has an okay calf... but not keeping her since she is open.  Red cow is just leaving regardless.

So, we got everyone into the barn, and sorted out the ones that were needing to be worked to go to pasture.  Got the cows sorted from their calves since we only needed the calves to go through the chute for banding and shots.  Then we sorted out the cows on the other side.... the 3 heifers that were going to the pasture with the ones with the calves, and the one calf in to be worked... 
We come up missing a calf and GF went down on the 4 wheeler and got in the lame charolais heifer we had kept back last week,  and her calf and the missing calf was hanging out with them.  So, everyone in the barn, accounted for, and sorted.
DS was finishing mowing the place we make custom, and she went and got him so he can take tractor and mower to one other place near there tomorrow.  
We worked the calves, gave the shots, and DS decided to take the other older charolais cow and her calf down to this place.  He wasn't going to breed her back because she had come up open at the preg check, but she is in good shape, and has a nice calf, so she can have one more chance.  There is tons of grass and it is not real rough ground so should be okay for her.  So, 9 more adults and 7 calves out to grass.  
The others we left in the lot and he fed them a couple sq bales of hay to keep them quiet.  They have water and this way I don't have to try to chase them all over the place to get them in.  All I will have to do is feed some grain in the feed bunk and they ought to all go in the barn easy... I think there are 8 to check; 2,  I am pretty certain are pretty far along... and then have the vet look at the one with the limp... the leg is not swollen, and nothing seems to be swelled up... but maybe she has something in the foot we did not find.  
So, I went to do the nurse cow, only 1 calf came in with her and it didn't act like it wanted to nurse, but went into the feed bunk to eat some grain.  The other 2 ran around with the other calves there... so as soon as she got done with the grain, I kicked her and the one calf back out and came home.  It was 9:30. 

Then DS called and said he was going to stop and drop off the battery for the 4 wheeler could I put it on trickle charge on my charger tonight.  So, he stopped with the truck and trailer, brought the battery, we put it on the charger in the carport, and he took the cattle down to the pasture.  

My right leg, knee and muscles/tendons/ligs are really aching tonight.  That is the one that always feels like it is pulled too tight.  There seems to be no strength in it as far as like stepping up on a step or anything.  And it just plain aches/hurts.    Makes me aggravated.  

But like @Baymule  said, that is nothing in comparison.... 

Time for a shower, and bed.  Have to do the nurse cow, then get the meters set up, in the morning, at the farm I am going to test Mon eve and Tues morning... get the samples packed sometime during the day... have the cows in for the vet (want to have them in the barn by 10:30 just in case....).  Once the vet leaves then I can do the samples.... 
Supposed to be SUNNY and nice tomorrow, then getting hot again....It is JULY which is SUMMER... this 75 * temps the last 2 days has been an unbelievable break...


----------



## Baymule

I’d sure like to see a couple of 75degree days! 

That’s right, the aggravation you put up with now when you overdo things is nothing compared to where you were before surgery.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sorry to hear that one of your legs is acting up even after the replacement.  Could it be that the 2-year delay in surgery because of Covid is causing longer healing?  PT said on Friday that I probably left mine to the last possible moment for good healing so am glad that I went ahead and got it done.


----------



## farmerjan

Mon morning.  Got up, went and did the nurse cow and calves came in with her but went to eating in the bunk.  She is nursed out so they must be going on her out in the field and I just haven't seen them.  That is great.  They don't act hungry so I am not going to worry about them.   2 of the other 4 came in to feed in their bunk and I just left well enough alone.  No time today to deal with catching up the cows anyway. 
Left there, went and set up meters at the farm.   All set for me to go test at 4:30.  Went by the barn, gates are still all up and cows in the lot so good.  Came home, put a load of jeans in to soak... and just ate a bowl of cereal.  Going to head to the barn in a few and put the cows in the barn and then wait for the vet.  Then after that DS wants me to go look at the hay he mowed yesterday.  Now the weather has changed to a 30% chance of t-storms tomorrow.  GRRRR
Have to see what it looks like, it is way over mature, and the tops are brown and dry but there is green 2nd growth in it.  Just don't know if it will dry very fast.  

It was 56 glorious cool degrees this morning... up to 75 already... sun's out but no humidity today.  The dew was real heavy on the grass this morning and they said fog in some areas but not right here.  NICE DAY....


----------



## Ridgetop

Hopefully the weather will hold till you get the hay baled.  Too bad we can't get some huge fans and blow those clouds west to Texas and California.  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday.  Nice 63 this morning, nearly 90 and much more humid now at 1:30.  Calling for the rain/showers/storms to come in from the Ohio area later this afternoon. 

Yesterday was a long day but productive.  Got the cows in the barn for the vet. 8 preg checks and the one lame heifer. 
Sadly, the lame heifer looks like she injured her stifle.  She has a nice heifer calf on her.... vet says she ought to get around okay enough to raise this calf... but no promises.  Sometimes an injury like that will heal... she is young... could have gotten shoved just wrong by another cow, could have been from the bull mounting her and just caught her with her leg in the wrong angle and slipped... who knows.  So she is going to the nurse cow pasture, where they all calved, and is familiar with it, and has plenty of places to get out of the sun and there is more than enough grazing with all the ones that have been moved out. 
The 3 heifers that had been checked preg:  One he said must have aborted but she doesn't feel right inside... sell her.  One looks like she aborted, she did get a small udder;  maybe a dead premie calf we didn't find...I saw her in heat but she is open... vet says she is cycling... that decision is up to DS.   Third one is FAT... she is about 60+ days so had to have aborted  and bred back.  She is also kind of squirrelly  acting.  I told DS she should be beef. 
The 2 cows we didn't get in the last check that were out back with their bigger calves... because they suck other cows... are both bred 6 + months.  The one has an attitude and is definitely getting sold as a bred cow.  The other probably should go too... but I am on the fence.  They aren't going anywhere until their calves get sold and that is in the next month when he is planning to ship a load of steer calves.  Both these calves are steers. 
A heifer of mine that was at the nurse cow pasture and is a total IDIOT... 6 months bred... getting sold as a bred heifer... Tried to go through the head chute and bucked around in there like a crazy bucking bull... she is the grand daughter of one of my jersey nurse cows... go figure....
The older cow from up there that has had a slight limp from when we first bought her, quiet as a mouse and good momma, is bred and close to calving.. she will go back to the nurse cow pasture.
And one other that I couldn't remember if she had been checked... so ran her through... just weaned a BIG heifer calf off her... she is bred like maybe 5 months.  She was a bought heifer... pretty nice to work with,  she will stay. 

Everything that is going to the sale is mine except the heifer he said didn't feel right inside....and possibly the one that is open but cycling... but we have grass so he might as well take her back to the bull at this point.   Cannot believe the one bred heifer of mine,  is so insane in the barn.... and the one cow that sucks has a high headed attitude too...
Seems like alot of my animals... but then I had kept 12 and calved them out 2 years ago when DS didn't have but 3 heifers... so I have some to pick through... and I am not going to keep "stupids" and idiots....

Then I got on the tractor and raked hay until DS came to get me and take me back to my car to go to work.  He finished the  2nd field that I had started at the place we make custom for the guy.
Then tested cows, then went to pasture to do the cow.  I actually saw the 3 calves on the nurse cow out in the field... so they are smart enough to go on her all at the same time.... YAY.... now I only have to worry about graining her so she keep up her milk production for another couple of months as they get to eating more grass and some grain too. 

Then DS asked if I could take him back to the barn to his truck as he needed to come get the tractor to go hook up to the smaller round baler that we use to custom bale for this man as he does not have a way to handle the real big bales, so we make his with the round baler that net wraps and they are only 4x5... so he goes to try to start the tractor and it only will crank... and crank... and crank.... No fuel getting to the injectors... fuel pump has quit.  He had one from about a year ago when it acted up... thought it was going bad,,,then it just started working fine so he thought maybe there was some dirt or something... so he went to the barn, got it and came back and had to put it on the tractor ... it was parked across from my house where he was going to put the hay in rows along the edge of the field.  The loader was in the way and he had to work around it... couldn't move it out of the way up in the air because the tractor wouldn't start.  Finally got it replaced and then had a devil of a time getting the lines to the injectors bled ... and I had gone over to see if he needed help or anything... finally got them bled and it finally started... so he took it to the barn and left it to where he could get it hooked up today to go bale when he got off work.  I brought him back up here to his truck, and he stopped at the house, and took the spark plug out and cranked the engine to blow the accumulated gas out and said to let it dry out and he would get the plug back in and get it started tomorrow (today);  and he finally went home.  It was after 11 when I got in the house. 
Went to bed and was in the barn at 5:30 this morning to test their 2nd test. 

So, tested, did the computer work, got the meters.  Went to the other field, and we were tossing around me trying to get it tedded but didn't know if he would have time to get it baled this afternoon and there is the forecast of rain by 5-6 p.m.  I could have raked it and it would be ready to bale tomorrow, but if it rains, it will have to be tedded out.  So he decided to just leave it today.  The rain is supposed to pass over tonight with less than 20% chance of stray shower tomorrow.  If we don't get much/any this evening, I will just rake tomorrow.  If we get much, it will get tedded tomorrow,  and then raked and baled on Thursday. 
Going in to pack samples now.  Hung the load of clothes on the line before, and with the strong breeze, they will be dry this afternoon.  Sun tea making out on the deck table...
Squash blanching and freezing on the schedule for later this afternoon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Busy!!  Jump from one thing to another.  🤣 It's our life.


----------



## farmerjan

Hearing some thunder now, but looks like the most of this "severe storm warning" is going to stay north and some south of us.  I think we will get some precip but nothing like the warnings.  

Packed the samples, and dropped them off.  Brought the clothes in when the breeze was getting pretty stiff and one pair of jeans wound up on the ground.  They were very dry so good.  Then went out and checked for more squash... YEP.... brought in 13 more .  They are producing in overdrive... and they have just begun.  That's okay... I have NONE in the freezer left over... will put a lot of bags in since I really do like it.  
DS texted... he has had trouble with the baler all afternoon... after not getting off work like he planned at 1:30... it was 3 before he got off.  Plus he was tired from the short night last night; working on the tractor then getting up to be at work at 5 to go get the "oiler" truck thing that they use to put down this gravel stuff on the roads.... oil it then put down a gravel then they roll it in... anyway... he goes in before everyone because he has to get the truck filled and it has to heat up...

He did finally get all Fred's baled so at least that is done. He had all sorts of trouble with the net wrap and it not wanting to start it and then breaking it... it probably needs to be checked out and maybe re-timed.... Too much to go wrong and he cannot work on it.  
 Good thing we did not rake the other 2 smaller fields or anything.  It was 8 when he asked if I could take him back to the field.  He was thinking of taking the tractor and discbine to another place, the one headlight would not come on and he just said, the he// with it, he was too tired.  WISE decision in my opinion... 

On top of that got a call to go over to doug's farm, earlier during the day, there was a steer out at the end of the driveway.  Turns out it was Roscoe, the bull calf my nurse cow raised last time... he was kept as a bull, but he has no respect for fences and went through 2 boards on the fence on the bull lot.  I had to go get him in... he was up behind the house so I got him in a gate there into what we call the "alley"...with a bucket of feed.... it is a long lane way that we can take cows from the barn up to a pasture but not through the other pasture there... we were talking about what to do with him and I said he could just go on the hill with the cows with the big calves for a month until we bring them in and sell the calves... so he took the 4 wheeler up the lane,,, and got to the end and the sorry S.O.B.  had taken down some of the boards at the end of the lane.  I think he needs to be sold... I am not very thrilled with his attitude.  GF babied him while he was on the cow, and he got treated like he was special, and then after he got weaned, and now he has no respect for fences or anything.  YOU DON'T MAKE PETS out of bulls.....I am not against them being calm and all... BUT they have to have respect and he has NONE....
So, DS said screw it, I am done for the night.  He went home and that is good... he needs to get some serious sleep.  

It has started to rain just a little bit... like a 3 second shower of big drops... and now nothing.  The radar shows it breaking up and passing... some serious rain went north and across and the counties over near DC were under a flash flood watch because they had already gotten 2 inches or more in less than an hour... with more expected.  Radar was showing serious oranges and reds all over that area.  And there was some that went down across the lower part of Va... but I think we will get little or nothing.  Good for the hay still down.  

Tomorrow is another day to start over.  If it doesn't do much for rain, I will rake the hay at the 2 fields, and he can bale it with the big baler;  not the 4x5 but the 5x5 that uses twine to tie around the bales.  

I'm tired too;  got about 4 1/2 hours last night.. so a shower and bed is looking mighty inviting.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed morning.  Cow done, and back home.  Have to go up and rake around noon or so.  It is a little cloudy out, and that is the forecast.  But it is warm, a little humid.  Supposedly this humidity is going to clear out some.  
Looks like we got a few more sprinkles last evening but nothing worth worrying about.  The radar shows some activity south of here.  The front that came through is somewhat stalled and will hang around the southern counties along NC... but except for a few clouds, nothing this far north.  So, all that push and we are not going to see anything before Fri or Sat at the earliest.  I will get it raked, turned up so the green can be up off the ground and get dried.  

Talked to the new farm that I am taking on.  They don't milk very early... 7:30 a.m. and 5:30 p.m.   I will be going next week.  I will do an evening for the first time, go early, get things set up and get a feel for their milking system and all.  I normally would not do a morning for a farm that far away, but starting at 7:30 in the morning it would not be impossible to leave here at 4:30 or 5 to go there and set up.  She says they are only 3 +/- miles off the interstate so not way out in the boondocks to find either.  We'll see how it goes.  Once I know what I am dealing with it might not be so bad. 

Got to get things done.


----------



## murphysranch

I've learned so much from you, FJ. Turns out there is a field two lots away from me that does grass hay. I watched him cut it. Then he raked and tedded it! I taught hubs about that process. Then yesterday I saw him baling (baleing?) it into rectangles. Some of the larger fields here make smaller round bales and cover with with a mesh. Nothing like in they do in Idaho, where the rounds are humongous!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @murphysranch ... I just feel that since so many people are more "removed" from the farms nowadays, it helps if I can get across to people just some of what goes into farming... yes, on a bigger scale than 99% of the people on here would ever go to.... but just because we are "bigger" it still is "farming" like the homesteaders used to do.  And sometimes it helps people to understand that even though we might make alot of hay... it just plain COSTS to do it... there is a limit to how much you can spread the costs out over a larger number.... to make the costs a little lower per head or per bale... but once you have some equipment, there is only so much you can do to spread out the costs.  And with the fuel having gone through the roof this year... it is just plain EXPENSIVE to do things like make hay.
Speaking of that, I went today and raked the hay that was still down that we decided to leave lay yesterday.  As it turns out, we only got those 30 or so drops... the storms they were talking about just went mostly above us and the rest of the front broke up.  There is some of the weather down along the NC border where the front has stalled out.  We are getting some clouds coming and going...
Because there is less than a 20% outside chance of a stray shower, all I did today was rake the hay.  By turning the "underside" up to the sun and air, the green should finish drying out - "curing" - as they call it.  Thus saving a trip across the fields with the tedder and saving a little bit of fuel=money; and saving my time.... It should be ready to bale tomorrow.
OH, yes "baling" is the proper spelling. 

DS got off work and headed with the tractor and discbine to one of the 2 last places we make hay. About 20 acres or so.... There is only a 20% chance of showers again Friday, Saturday, Sunday... Then he will go to the place we rent and have pasture... there is a 9 acre field there that is not fenced and we make that for hay, and he is going to cut the "bottom land"  part of the 3rd field we rotate the cows to since they have so much grass now.  We have gotten some very timely rains and have more and better pasture than in some years.  Plus we have fewer head this year, and the heavier grazing in the past has actually helped the pastures in the long run. So, we will cut some of this for hay, and then the rest has to be bush hogged.  Part of the lease agreement.

I have to go get DS to bring him back to his truck as he has a dr appt....


----------



## farmerjan

I mentioned that we didn't get any of the rain they were forecasting... but one county down in the southwest part , Buchanan county, was hit with torrential rain and flooding.  There doesn't look like there were any fatalities, some people missing but hopefully they are without any cell service or unable to get out due to some mudslides and washed out roads etc.   Just goes to show that mother nature can get a whim and dump on some areas and not on others.  This area got hit with flooding last year from a hurricane I believe.


----------



## Mike CHS

We didn't have any rain forecast for last night but it started thundering around 10:00 and we got just under an inch.


----------



## farmerjan

It is sooooo hit and miss... @Mike CHS ... looks like you will get poured on and a few drops, forecast of 30-50% and nothing... but then it will be 10-20% chance of stray pop up and you get a real full fledged rain.  Glad you got some though as you had been dry....


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday morning.  62 to start but up near 80 last time I looked. Humidity dropped yesterday afternoon though so not too bad. Sunny and will get to the upper 80's or thereabouts they say.  No rain today, 20% chance tomorrow.  Sure hope not as we have hay on the ground again... I think he finished cutting the 20+ acres at the one place, then we only have the farm we lease to do.  Forecast looks like 30% plus every day next week.  

Cow done, dishes done, laundry ready to go on line.  Meters and hoses in the car and trays of bottles for this afternoon's test on the seat.  I am going to leave a little early and try to make a couple stops on the way. Have to be set up and ready by about 1:45.... I try to be there before 1 so I don't have to rush.  200 cows... they milk pretty fast.  I should be done, computer work and all, and out of there by 7 the latest.  
Tomorrow will be raking hay I am sure.


----------



## Mini Horses

Questions about the auto milk equipment....🤔

They do a quick teat wash, put equipment on...then to next cow...etc.   not every cow or quarter has same amount.  When a quarter empties, do they walk and remove each or is there a cut off?

Do they remove milk from teat by hand before attaching cups?

Do they dip/wipe teats at removal?  Dip cups?

Are most set ups fixed to milk the group that's in, release all, bring in more?

Ya know,  I was wondering as I was milking this morning!!   

I need to come watch one day. 👍😁.  


My DD just told me she'd like more eggs but, no one cared for the milk. 😔.  Assume she meant the cats.  I'll ask.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> no one cared for the milk.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> no one cared for the milk


What kind of milk? I've bought LaMancha milk at the Farmer's Market and I'd bet I could give it to anyone who drinks cow whole milk and they wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Ridgetop

The flavor of milk depends on what the dairy animals are fed.  Also some breeds of goats (and cows) produce more butterfat in their milk.

Nubians (and Jerseys) are known for their high butterfat counts so if you only drink low fat or nonfat milk, you might not care for the milk taste of those breeds.  Also, if the dairy cattle producing your commercial milk are fed alfalfa and the dairy goats are fed alfalfa, the goat milk taste will be similar to the cow milk taste.  Our Nubians and LaManchas produced good milk - we fed alfalfa and dairy cattle grain so they were eating what the milk cows were eating.  We fund that if we didn't mention that the milk was goat milk no one could tell the difference other than it was richer.  If we told them if was goat milk they would suddenly "discover" that they noticed a distinct difference in taste that was unpleasant.  This after asking for seconds and thirds of the previously delicious milk!  LOL

Some breeds of goat have milk that tastes substantially different from other breeds.  Toggenburg milk has a very sharp taste which makes good cheese, but we hated it for drinking.  Naturally, our first house dairy goat was a Toggenburg!    We soon replaced her with Nubians. We also had several Alpines and a Saanen in our early dairy goat keeping years, but didn't like their milk as well as the Nubian and LaMancha milk.


----------



## murphysranch

Several items to discuss on FJ's thread.









						14206 NE 182nd Ave, Brush Prairie, WA 98606 - 2 beds/1 bath
					

(RMLS) For Sale: 2 beds, 1 bath ∙ 814 sq. ft. ∙ 14206 NE 182nd Ave, Brush Prairie, WA 98606 ∙ $1,200,000 ∙ MLS# 22432415 ∙ Astonishing private 35.84-ac lot in a highly desirable Hockinson school district....




					www.redfin.com
				



Just went on the market and for 36 acres, you could prob get two cuttings of hay. But thats alot of money and like you said, one must invest in the equipment. There are lots of ads on F marketplace and Nextdoor looking for contract hay cutters/balers.

An old friend who used to be on TEG, Major, has had 5" of rain so far this week in NC. Holey Moley! I'm glad you were AOK. 

I've always loved goat cheese, but not goat milk. I've tried it fresh from the grocery store (Meyers) and powdered. I used to use it in some of my soaps that I made. I'll have to try again, now that I've moved to an much more ag area. 

Thanks for the continued learnings.


----------



## Alaskan

murphysranch said:


> I've tried it fresh from the grocery store (


I hated grocery store goat milk... very strong.

Super fresh is best.  The longer it sits the stronger it tastes.  So super fresh tastes way more like cow milk.


I preferred goat milk from goats fed a bunch of barley.


----------



## Ridgetop

Ugh!  Goat milk from the store doesn't even smell that good.  You want to chill the milk immediately, store it in glass containers, and only drink the fresh milking.  Everything left over from the morning milking by the evening milking gets put into the pasteurizer for the goat kids or fed fresh to the calves or hogs.  Evening milking gets drunk for breakfast.  It tastes best not pasteurized.  We only pasteurized the milk for the goat kids to avoid CAE.


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Questions about the auto milk equipment....🤔
> 
> They do a quick teat wash, put equipment on...then to next cow...etc.   not every cow or quarter has same amount.  When a quarter empties, do they walk and remove each or is there a cut off?
> 
> Do they remove milk from teat by hand before attaching cups?
> 
> Do they dip/wipe teats at removal?  Dip cups?
> 
> Are most set ups fixed to milk the group that's in, release all, bring in more?
> 
> Ya know,  I was wondering as I was milking this morning!!
> 
> I need to come watch one day. 👍😁.
> 
> 
> My DD just told me she'd like more eggs but, no one cared for the milk. 😔.  Assume she meant the cats.  I'll ask.


Okay... about milking on a commercial dairy.   MOST will do quick wipe usually with a cloth, for any dry debris, dirt, etc... then a pre dip of some sort.  Most all do a strip of each quarter... several squirts... some into the drains, some into a strip cup... then another predip.... leave and go to the next cow... Most do 3-4 cows then go back to the first cow... wipe off and attach the milker.  Give let down time of 30-60 seconds per cow... 
If a cow is a "3 teat milker" they will use a plug that fits in the inflation so it doesn't get milked... and if one quarter milks out faster, inflation is USUALLY removed. bent over to not suck any air or the plug shoved in the end of the inflation so not sucking and losing vacuum. 
Cows are post dipped, not wiped off at all.  Yes, most parlors have the whole group go out at once when the last one is done... then another whole group comes in and then goes through the whole process.  I have one parlor that is a "side opening" where each cow is in an individual stall... so if one is a slow milker, cows might come and go around her... has advantages and disadvantages... 
Stanchion barns the cows can come in and go out individually also... 
Most dairies also have  "automatic take offs" that sense the flow of milk and cut the vacuum and the milker comes off automatically... one farm had the type of milking claw that has a button and it can be used to cut the vacuum( pushes in or out)  and then the milking claw will come off.  You don't want to ever pull the milker off... you can damage the teat ends... plus if the vacuum is too strong it will damage the teat ends... some just kink the hose that comes from the milk line to the milking claw and cut the vacuum that way....


----------



## farmerjan

WELL... I really think I will make a better weather forecaster than the latest ones....
0% on the forecast... then a mention of a very slight chance of a possible stray shower... So what does it do... I get to the farm, it is getting cloudy... and it has a good shower.  But they got a real RAIN about 6-8 miles south... water laying in big puddles everywhere when I left to go home.  
DS said it didn't rain at doug's barn, he went to the field not a 1/2 mile... and he got 5 rolls baled and it rained... went back to the barn... NOTHING at the barn... sun came out and he said well it ought to dry it wasn't much.  Left to go back to the field a little  later... and gets to the end of the driveway... and it is lightly raining but not at the barn.... 
NOTHING at my house 3 miles up the hill... about 1 mile as the crow flies....
Sure hope that it will dry and not have to be tedded out tomorrow.  He wants me to go to the other field and rake... now there is a 20% chance of pop up showers tomorrow afternoon...
You know it is because there is hay laying in the field... and the forecast for Sat and after is 20-50% chances every day, now....
Had computer problems and couldn't fix at the farm... So I got home, deleted the herd out of the computer, then a little later "added the herd" back in as a new herd... downloaded the records from the computer center... imported the info on the jump drive like I normally do from his computer... and proceeded to go on and do all the milk weights... NOW I will have to go back to the farm and take the stupid jump drive and import the info (that i just exported to the jump drive off mine)... into his computer.  If he had access to the internet at the stupid barn... I could have done all this there.  No one has smart phones with the hot spot access .... and he was leaving so could not even ask to go in the house to try the delete and reinstall the herd trick there.... but I think that their internet access is very limited there and it is his wife's smart phone and she was not home this evening....
Granted, I thought it might require the computer support at work to figure out what was going on... but then I figured why not try to delete and reinstall the herd....
Just time to quit these aggravations.....
Got the packing list  (what we call the racking list) for the samples so will get them done and ready to go out.  Drop them off in the morning I guess.  Got to look at the weather before I do anything tomorrow now.  It is about 20 minutes to drive the tractor and rake to the other field that needs raking... I'm guessing it is pretty dry... haven't talked to DS about it at all....

I did go out and bring the laundry in since it had not gotten wet... and now am thinking a hot shower and a bowl of ice cream would be nice.


----------



## Mini Horses

Some days are strange....AND this "hot spot" thing is a reason we both need to get smart phones!    .  Yet, we resist. 🙄🤷. I'm off today and making a run to town for some things this morn while grass is wet.   I may check out the new T-Mobile phone store.🤫🤔. Been on Verizon maybe 30 yrs but they want me to BUY a new phone.  DD has  T and says they'll give me a free phone...?  Her service is just as good and I'm in if phone comes with switch!  I am just horrified to spend hundreds for a darned phone!   Her unlimited isn't much cost wise and she gave up her satellite internet.   I'd give up mine. Also, I could have net anywhere -- after I learned how to do a hot spot 🤣🤣🤣.  Soooo out of the new stuff!   Ya know, a phone costs more than 2 big rolls of fence!! 🙄😲😩😁😁

Plus...battery in my tablet is dying.  Cheaper to buy another tablet than replace the battery by the time you get done.   

Thanks for the commercial milking info....just curious.  I'm sticking with hands on 🤗


----------



## Baymule

I’m using hot spot internet here at sons house. When I move to farm, I’ll use a land phone line. Owners have a land line that they can receive calls on, but can’t call out, except for 911. It’s $51 a month and no internet interruption when a storm comes like a satellite. They use Hulu for TV, so no $90 satellite TV. I’m on Direct Tv so will have to keep it until my contract expires. 

Check your phone company and see what they offer.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I preferred goat milk from goats fed a bunch of barley.


And hops? 

Goat beer?


----------



## farmerjan

Not the kind of day I was planning.  Had to tedd out the hay at both fields that i had raked yesterday when we got the totally unexpected and not forecast showers.  The windrows were too wet to dry as is.  
First I had to go get the tedder which was still at Dennis's where we had used it last.  Had to remove the pto shaft, put it on the back of the truck,  and lifting the tedder tongue to get on the hitch was not fun...because the hitch was higher than the simple jack stand on the tedder.  Got to doug's barn, had to unhook the rake from the 4600 ford tractor... get the tedder hooked up and I had to try for nearly 20 minutes to get the pto shaft back on the tedder end... it seems to have to be at the perfect angle... and it is heavy enough that I was having trouble trying to balance it and shove it on... BUT FINALLY... Went and tedded out the first field then did the 2nd field.  DS was off work by then, he came to barn just as I finished getting the tedder unhooked, and the  rake hooked back up to the tractor. 
 So he was going to take the tedder out to the 20+ acre place to do the upper field there as it is usually pretty heavy... and I went to rake all the hay again.  It dried pretty good, a couple of "heavy spots" but not going to leave it to get wet again.  DS came from the field out at the other place, and started baling here    with the smaller 4x5 baler.  Seems he got it to work better...did some kind of adjustment... I was raking the 2nd field as he was baling the first one and he got to the 2nd field as I was doing the last 2 go rounds...  I got done and headed back to the barn so I could get my car and go do the cow.  Hit about 10 big drops and the sky was looking a little threatening, but I am hoping he got it all done.

He had the tractor out at the 20+ acre place that he mowed with so he could just tedd it.  He will take the bigger baler out tomorrow with the truck... I will have to drive the tractor and rake out.... and he will probably start baling an hour or so behind me.

He just texted me,  he got it all baled, taking the tractor and baler back to put in the shed and he is seeing sprinkling on the windshield.  Thank goodness all that is done here.  He said that they did not get any rain out at the 20 acre place yesterday.. it was VERY spotty... just right on top of the hayfields here. Didn't rain at one of the other guys that he works with that lives near the 20 acre field.  Oh well, it is done here.  

I'm going in to get a shower and get some sleep.  It got hot out there today, 90, with very little breeze.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad the hay got worked.  We've had scattereds most each day for a week or so in my area.  Next week upper 90s ALL WEEK. ☹️😲😬


----------



## Ridgetop

It is my considered opinion that if you need it to be dry for any reason (crops in the field needing to be harvested or baled, removing part of your roof mid-summer for replacing, or an expensive piece of equipment left outside "because it won't rain", there will be a sudden storm blowing in and a heavy downpour.  This is a trick God plays on us.


----------



## farmerjan

It rained last night... enough to get the 20 acre field good and damp.  Clouds and humid this morning.  DS and I had a discussion... he wanted it tedded so I said fine.  I tedded it after calling him to figure out how to start that tractor since I only drive it once in a while... not my favorite... too big and enclosed cab and I just don't like them.  Have no idea how to turn on the ac either... exhaust pipe is loose and it almost fell off after hitting a hole... called DS and he got real crappy about I must've been going too fast... got it stuck back over the piece and it stayed... tired of all this BS.  THEN,  after the sun came out finally, and it was trying to dry things, he says he promised her daughter to go to some "something" at 3:30 and he wouldn't be back til about 6.... after all the kibitzing about the hay needed to get done because it is going to rain for 3 days.... 
I am not a happy person.  He said it would be good if I started raking about 5 to turn it up a bit... and so I did go there... started raking... then a big BLACK cloud came up, texted him I was stopping raking because no sense if it started to rain,  and I thought for sure it was going to rain... but it went north after about a half hour so I went back to raking.  So then it starts to sprinkle about 6... clouds and all;  and I am pretty P.O.ed.... then he finally gets there about 6:30 and I had stopped again... then it stopped... we got into words and all about this BS of not getting things done and he started in about having a life... and this was for her birthday, and I said, you went to her BD party last week... this needed doing.... it got nasty and I left.  Sun came out and I decided to go finish it... 
It is done.  There are several rolls that are not dry and they will get musty... not my call anymore.  He finished baleing it after I left at nearly dark to go do the cow.  

Alan and Heather are here,  on their way home from a short notice trip to SC to see a sick friend, his brother in Fl and then to pick up the portable sawmill in Alabama... I am going up with them and then will get the truck and bring it home.  This was going to maybe happen in a month, but this makes it work out just fine and no one has to co-ordinate meeting up part way.  They stopped on their way down, spent time with DS seeing the cattle and all... then had a computer chip problem and got stuck  with the truck (2015) and had to have some part replaced... luckily the part was available... but it was like deja vu  from our trip up last time.  It held them up for 1 1/2 days... they were planning on coming through here early today and us going part way today then the rest of the way Sunday... but now we will leave at 5 in the morning to give us plenty of time for traffic and all that... They both have to be to work on Monday... I will get the truck on Monday and leave to come home.  I will stop in CT to see the friends that were just here a month ago... M had some minor surgery on her hammer toes or something... and I will come on down after that.  They are about 4 hours south of my parents house in NH  so a good break.  

I will not be stopping at my sister's in Ct ... have no intention of telling anyone else I am going north to get the truck.  They don't know that I didn't drive it home the last trip... and with the totally unconcerned attitude about the cleaning out of the house and all that.... no sense in my getting into a big todo with her.  She will be at work anyway on Monday.  Let it alone for now.  I will say things I shouldn't..... her last text message was she couldn't understand why we didn't stop on the way home the last trip... she needs to do something with the boxes of cookbooks.... they are in the way of redoing the upstairs rooms... REALLY 3 frickin boxes of cookbooks.....????  Talked to M about it and she agrees that I would be better not going there right now... and will go get them if my sister can be bothered to answer back... just say that she and her daughter are thinking a trip down to see her niece... who does live in Va.... and would bring them.   I tested sister back and said we were not contemplating any trips north any time soon due to farming  activities in the summer weather.... that M said she would be glad to get them and bring them down next trip... 
Since it was short notice about this trip she is going to try to go get them tomorrow after church if sister will answer back.... and then I will find room in the truck if they have to go on the roof!!!!!!

One good thing, the house has been on the market for 10 days and they have already had an offer... not accepting it I guess... not everyone is "in agreement" , but RE agent said that is a good sign and so hoping that they come back with a counter offer... DS said if they come back with a bit more offer, he will vote to accept it... he wants this over with.  He agreed that this first offer was a little low compared to what they listed it for...of course, not being a primary beneficiary, so "not in the loop"..... I am hearing this from DS.....
I just want it done. 

So there have been some showers around that didn't show up early on the radar... but in this humidity, it is to be expected.  Don't care now if it does rain.... 
I will be glad to have a couple days away from DS and all that BS..... 
Not looking forward to the trip home... but once it is done... that's it.  Got tarps, bungee traps,  and cargo netting to put over the stuff... hope it is not too bad traveling.  
Got a few things packed, everything else I think I need... cc's and some cash.... cooler bag for cold drinks coming home...


----------



## Mini Horses

Sometimes we need to have "those talks and blowouts" with adult children!!  Good girl. 👍

Even if you fret over it, needed to happen for you both.  Release for you. Thinking time for him.  Might not change things but, needed said.

So relax on the drive up, safe trip back.  Don't worry about that sister!


----------



## Baymule

What @Mini Horses said.


----------



## Ridgetop

X2 Mini Horses and Baymule

Glad this will be over soon with parents' house.


----------



## murphysranch

You and your son sure butt heads. I couldn't ever have a blow out with my DD anymore. The few times that happened, I didn't see nor hear from her for a year or so each time. I'm hoping that she's grown out of that at 36.


----------



## Ridgetop

Butting head is normal with adult children but having them throw a tantrum and not speak to their parent for a year or so each time is not.  Maybe just as well she doesn't come around.


----------



## murphysranch

I know...Now that I'm moving within 10 min of her, she's really been more attentive. Realizes that sometimes you need your Mom, and vise versa.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a little catchup ... we got to NH around 6 p.m. with the portable band saw that Alan had picked up for his friend in Alabama.  30+ ft long on the "trailer" it is on.  Pulled very good behind.  
Sun nice all the way up.   Got the truck with the stuff on the back, out of the storage space he had it... brought it to his house and got the tarp and the cargo nets on it to try to hold it all down/together.  
They had to both go to work early... I left about 7.  Went to my parents house one last time, snitched a few more iris's  and a couple other plants that were flowering now... went to the cemetery as the stone had been put in place.  Said my goodbyes and left.  
Hit sprinkles and a few showers coming down until I hit the CT line from Mass and then it poured.  Deluge, toad strangler type downpours.  Some of the stuff has gotten wet but I am not going to get overly upset about it anymore. 
Went to my friends near where I lived in CT for 10 years before moving to Va.  Ate lunch and visited for about 3 hours.  Had 2 downpours while I was there.  
Then I left to come home and I didn't get tired or anything so decided to come on home.  The last hour in VA, I was getting  tired, but not sleepy.  Got home about midnight.  My legs are stiffer than anything after so many hours of sitting and driving and all that... But they are a little better this afternoon after using them. FELL INTO BED.... and slept like a log.....  
I had to go to the farm and reinstall that jump drive this morning.  I had thought to do it on the way home but didn't figure they wanted me pulling in there in the middle of the night as the dog would have gone to barking and woken them all up. So I went back up this morning but it is done now.  
 I went and did some errands, on the way back from the farm (45 min from home;  and I hadn't gotten a very early start either)....that I hadn't gotten done before I left, went to the grocery store, bank etc..  Then I had a tire that was low and so I stopped at the co-op and had to wait a bit but they got it in and there is a little piece of metal... probably old fence, that had created 2 small holes.  They patched it,  from the inside and so far, so good.  It is in the tread right alongside the sidewall... and this tire has pretty good tread so I am no wheres wanting to replace the tire yet.  
It started to pour while at the co-op... so came home and got wet covering with a bigger tarp over the top of the complete back of the truck.  Tomorrow is soon enough to see about starting to take stuff off of it.  Truck is not going anywhere as DS doesn't have the title yet to get it changed over... I had a 3 day transport tag to get it here....
The truck is alot nicer to drive than the explorer... have had a few thoughts of selling the explorer and buying this truck.  1999,  so not too much stupid electronic  stuff on it yet... but it is a F-250 and gas mileage is terrible..YEP, worse than the explorer..... but the price would be right... DS said he would probably not keep it since it is too nice a truck to turn into a farm truck, and it is gas and everything else is diesel. The price was right from the estate so that is why he went on and bought it.  I do not like the automatic trans.... and that hurts the mileage...but,  I think I am going to want my own "big truck" if things keep getting difficult between DS and I.... I had one until a rather large tree fell and smashed into the cab and it is not driveable... but everything in it is still workable... just smashed the windshield and part of the cab...
It is a supercab.... with the 1/2 door that opens to make getting in and out the smaller bench "back seat" easier....
Something to consider....

I wanted to go out into the garden as there must be squash the size of baseball bats in the 4 days I have not been out there,  (sat-tues).... but it is so wet.... There will be tons of tomatoes to tie up again.... peppers to probably pick, and squash out the ying yang.... and I am sure the "vining" plants are probably starting to really run....I am going to find out where the r&w truck is tomorrow and if it is at the farm, I am going to go get the 1/2 rolls of mulch hay I found at the 2 different hay fields that are not feed quality anymore... Not waiting for him to do it anymore.  If I have to I will take the little truck with a pitchfork and get some of it but it would be nice if the "bale truck arms" will squeeze it together and lift it on the back of the truck... Then if it falls apart coming off here I don't care. 

Got the "new to me" farm scheduled for Thurs aft and the bigger 250 cow one,  where my cows are,  on Friday....  

Time to go up to the cow..... and then see about getting back into my life here....


----------



## Baymule

You have been busy the last few days, in a good way. If I were you, I’d sell the Explorer and buy the truck. You do need your own truck, then you don’t have to ask DS and wait on him yo get around to it. Or not. Super cab is nice, will keep your stuff dry and not get rained on.


----------



## Ridgetop

Welcome back!  I agree about truck.  Since you are not ferrying around a lot of kids and their junk, the extended cab trunk would carry everything for testing, farm shopping and groceries.

Our truck is a 1999 diesel and I know that 1999 gas trucks did not get the miles per gallon then that the diesels did.  They have improved mpg in the newer trucks.  What is the mpg in your Explorer compared to the truck?  

I would balance the mpg in both vehicles against the miles you travel and the use you would get from the truck before making a decision.  With the truck you could take your own cows and calves to the sale when you want to without waiting for DS to do it.

On the other hand if the amount of use you would put on the truck in gas $$ vs the Explorer is a lot more $$ no use to buy it.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have an older gas engine truck.  Sometimes the difference in MPG costs are not hard to cover if you have to consider payment/cost and repair cost issues for electronic crap on a newer unit.  For ME I don't need bigger engine as I don't haul loads that heavy.
5 cows and larger trailer are way beyond my small horse trailer and goats.  We each have to consider need and use.    Always a toss up.


----------



## farmerjan

The  big thing is I DON'T like the explorer.  Not a question of keeping it... just how fast the stupid DMV gets the title situation corrected so it can get sold.  And the AC gets fixed.... I have no intention of keeping the explorer... 
Mileage in explorer is about 16.  Truck is 12... yeah, sucks.  But cannot pull a gooseneck with the explorer either... cannot tote the cargo in the explorer I could in the truck.  Can take "agile" people in the truck back bench seat although not full size.  
Explorer is 2012, 48,000 miles.  Truck is 1999, 145,000 miles.  Truck actually taken better care of as far as keeping the salt etc washed off the undercarriage.  Alan mentioned that father used to drive the explorer to the P.O. and store and all,  up there in the winter etc,  when he was still able to drive, and it got put in the garage and not cleaned/washed like he used to do with the truck.  
I would not carry the meters and such for work in a "pristine" clean inside vehicle like the explorer etc... cowsh!t, smells, iodine, hoses... me in and out with splattered cowsh!t clothes and such.... NOPE.  One thing to put equipment in the back of the outback with the rubber fitted mat that is in there.  In and out of vinyl seats that won't get stained or "dirty" from my splattered dirty clothes.

But it was/is good to have the 2 to compare.  Not all the electronic crap on the truck.  There is no thoughts to keep the explorer... just want to get the things straightened out and then get rid of it.  Let someone else deal with the electronics.  
I like my older small ranger too... it can be worked on.  Like the cars.  Putting in the engines and the one transmission, gives me 2 paid for cars for less than 10K.... that ought to go a good while.  Better than the car payment and electronic crap to go bad.  That's 3 years WORTH of $300/ month car payment... I think it is worth it.  I only have 3,000 total purchase price in BOTH... one bought 6-7 years ago, the other about 4-5 years ago.  Nothing else in them except normal maintenance, oil, tires, etc.... what I would put in any vehicle.  Some would not agree, but I think I am way ahead.  You have to figure that I have put an average 20,000 miles or more a year on each vehicle, with work demands even with the reducing work load every year. 

Going to eat a sandwich or something for lunch.  Need to figure out a "menu" for some meals and take some meat out of the freezer.... 
Got to work on unloading the truck today too.


----------



## farmerjan

About dark and in the house.  It was hot for here, but muggy so not the kind of weather to be outside.
Didn't do as much as I should have because back to another nagging headache.  Thinking this may be a trip to the dr if it doesn't let up.  But I am also thinking it might be from the let down after the trip north and back.  Maybe the stress levels will drop now.

Got out in the garden and there were a bunch of BIG yellow squash.... some to probably be cut up and fed to chickens.  Also picked some peppers as there were a few that were partly rotten...want to get some onions at the grocery store and make sauteed onions and peppers to have with some hamburger I took out to thaw.  I have to go through town tomorrow to go to the "new to me" farm so will just leave a little early and stop.

Got the iris and all that I took from parents yard,  planted.  Got out all the pots and things I need to start getting the spider plants planted...finally.  Also have to start repotting some of the african violets.  A few aren't doing as well as I think they should and  it is mostly  the newer ones that are in small pots.  Also have a couple with some leaves starting to rot at the crown... going to pull a couple of the leaves that are still looking good and put them in to root and repot the main plants.  See what I can salvage;  but I think there are a few that will not make it.  I do have a bunch of baby plants finally growing from other leaves I had stuck in potting soil...

Going to go to bed earlier tonight and see if I can sleep off the headache.  Need to load all the hoses in the car tomorrow for the new farm and get the sample bottles in the rack too.
No mulch hay today... don't know where the truck is with the bale bed..... he did get the spark plug and all in the mower.  Maybe tomorrow morning I can do some of that.


----------



## farmerjan

Up and going.  It is muggy and cloudy, we had a little bit of a shower come through early this morning, doesn't look like we got very much.  There is a chance all day so we will see.  Looks to me it will stay mostly stay south and east of here. 
Got all the spider plants into hanging pots.  Got them watered and under the maple tree so they don't get sunburned if it comes out today.  
I am going to go out and see if the mower will run and try to get some of this done. It is so far past needing mowing.  
Have to get the rest of the hoses in the car and the bottles in there too. Then I have got to start seeing about how I am going to get the stuff off the truck and into the carport.  Don't want to bury the stuff I want to put in the yard sale. I am thinking the 13th or 20th of August.  We have got to finish the hay and get several pastures bush hogged by the first of August  per that lease.  
Think I will put a gal of tea out to steep for a few hours while I am here busy.  Then can make it before I have to leave for work.


----------



## murphysranch

I hope your headache dissipates soon.


----------



## Ridgetop

I think you are doing great on cars.  We don't trade our cars in if they are running well. We let them die after a lifetime of hard labor before trading them in at all!


----------



## Baymule

I think I fell asleep last night talking to you. Sorry about that, I was pretty tired. Still tired and sore this morning. I’m sure getting my pre surgery therapy! LOL 

I don’t remember turning the light off. Alarm went off this morning and I didn’t remember saying goodbye, don’t know if I did or not or just conked out during our conversation. LOL

Daylight! Gotta go feed/water sheep and go to the farm.


----------



## farmerjan

I needed to stop talking anyway.  It was late and getting home that late was tiring.  Thanks for keeping me awake on the drive home!!!!
Getting bottles packed to ship out and the trays full for today's herd.  Meters already in the car ready to go.
  It cooled off a bit last night but now temps are supposed to get into the upper 90's and hit 100 this weekend.  Going to be hot in the barn this afternoon.... OH well......Gotta get some things ready and get going.


----------



## Mini Horses

We were supposed to be wicked hot yesterday but, the front sent some advance clouds and about a15mph breeze.   It was actually pretty nice with lower humidity.

Today started that way, so nice milking.  Then I took a 5 hr round trip to look at goats. Only ac on way home.  Yes, I bought one! 😊


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ....Good on the goat buying trip.  Saw some pics on the coffee thread... NICE !!!!   Sounds like a good contact.....

I am home from testing.  Yesterday went okay.  Interesting parlor... walk through stanchion.  Hard to describe... but it works pretty good and you can let out individual ones and they go right forward... then the upright "stanchion" bars swing back for cows to put head in and then when they lean forward a little, it locks.  Like a head catch for beef cattle if anyone has seen one.  I am too tired to try to explain.

Today's herd went fine.  That is where my cows are and 5 of the 6 are milking and doing good.  One of the twin heifer calves died and they think it was clostridium although everything was vaccinated... the other is doing good and moved out with their young heifers.  I am not real upset because they try to take good care of their animals and I am sure it was not from neglect.  We have been so tied up with this estate stuff and all, I hadn't had time to get things ready for them... He said she was fine where she was and we will work it out down the road.  They are some of the nicest people.  There were about 220 or so going through the parlor today. 
Got home about 9:15 or so.  Samples in the house and will get packed before monday... but at least they are not out in the car to get hot in the morning with the sun.  Got the other ones packed and dropped off today to get shipped out.

Saw tractor across the road where DS was putting hay bales in rows along the edge of the woods where the corn field is.  I texted to see if he needed a ride back to the barn or anything, and what was the status with the hay at the other place.  He texted back and said it was raked... he must've done it today to get it turned up since it was so hot;  after the little bit of a shower it got yesterday, if it was not soaked, by turning it up he didn't have to tedd it out then have to rake it too... It should be ready to bale tomorrow if the heat keeps up.  GF was coming to pick him up...

I am beat and am going to get a shower and go to bed.  Just ate a 1/2 egg salad sandwich and have a glass of tea.  We drank bottles of water in the barn and they had the fans going so it was tolerable.  They gave me 3 almost ripe tomatoes so I can have some tomato sandwiches as I wait for mine to come ripe.  There are plenty of them. 
Since I don't have to rake hay tomorrow, I think I will try to get the lawn mowed and mow around the garden and get the electric netting up.  Then plant some more green beans.... and  MAYBE go get some of the mulch hay and get the hills of the winter squash and melons and cukes done.

I got 4 doz ears of Peaches and Cream sweet corn that some ladies had for sale along the road,  that needs to go in the freezer... and a few to keep out to indulge in....

Didn't someone on here say they just froze it in the husk as is?  I think I am going to try that since I have so much to do tomorrow.

I know there will be more squash to be picking... None of the old broccoli seed came up so I am going to get some of a new package planted.  The broccoli plants that the neighbor to DS gave me I don't think are going to put up any broccoli heads... they look weird... I was thinking they might be cabbage instead but they don't look like that either... Not sure what the story is. 

Since it is supposed to be so hot I am going to try to do some laundry to hang out.  Plus, I never did get the gal of tea put out so the gal jar is filled with water on the counter tonight,  and will stick the tea bag in it in the morning.  Lots of those little things to do.  Got to make sure all my planters with flowers are watered too with this heat.  Hang all the spider plants in the tree after soaking them again so I don't run over them while I mow.....

And get on unpacking the truck .  It has been loaded for 6 weeks so not like I am needing anything in it.... got to find places to put it all though.....

I'm done for the night.


----------



## Mini Horses

Busy as usual for you.....but with DS getting rake done, you can have a day at home!  They're always needed.  Even though we work hard at "undone things" it's mind relaxing afterward, as in cross off the list!     And my garden needs help, again.  I swear it's hard to handle farm jobs and work jobs.   Having coffee and need to be out milking.   Will get to it shortly.  Then need to deliver 5 gal this morn to make room for more.   that delivery was put off from yesterday to goat shop.  Juggle!

I'm the one posted corn in husks.  Cut stalk back past a set of dead outers.  Cut silk end back to take off some of the unfilled cob end.  Put them into a heavy plastic bag and freeze.   Really, they clean up and cook up nice.  And very little work prep to freezer.

My new guy is like you and a new bull.  .  You know I've been saying I'm adding meat goats back into mix.    Still prefer the traditional colors but he is purty!  Biggest thing is he is meat...putting that into kids.    Now, the color will sell to all those who don't know the difference. .  I'm looking at a few does, only want 6-8.  Will buy slowly and that will increase the income from meat sales.  Just like difference between your dairy or beef cows....the work load differences.  Income differences.   Retirement differences.  there's "that" word.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses - I like your plan!


----------



## farmerjan

Hot today;  up to 94 and then this afternoon had a pop up thunder/lightning storm.  Only got about .1 inch here... I went from doing the cow to get gas in the car and it rained so hard at the gas station, it was running down the road... 2 + miles from house.  Crazy. 

DS got the hay baled... he did cut about 10 acres of the pasture "bottom" and the nearly 9 acre hay field... I had only checked the hay field when I went over there... said there were 56 or 58 bales total.  So pretty good.  Got to get on the bush hogging now.....

I got some mowing done and now mower quit again... Not flooded... gas is low so that is hopefully it.... It just might be time for a "new(er)" one....

Picked a bunch of squash again... Got to get some more frozen tomorrow.  
Ate 3 ears of the corn I bought (4 doz ears) and it is GOOD.  Hope the simple freezing method of @Mini Horses  works.... I used to blanche and all but they would be tough when you took them out to cook.  

Tired and just going to quit for the night.


----------



## farmerjan

Been in for awhile.  It is 92 and sun is hot. 
Did cow and got all the calves in and 1 of the 2 needed cows to go to pasture.  DS said he wanted to try to take the couple cows with late calves, , from doug's barn, down to the pasture near him.  The 2 at the nurse cow field had been with the bull before we moved the couple of loads of c/cf pairs and the bull, out., so could be bred, but they need to go with bull to make sure.   I need him to help band the 4 bull calves and hoping I can get the other cow in with her calf, so the 2 can go.  Also got one with a runny eye, start of pinkeye I am afraid, so needs a shot and all.  The little head catch at the nurse cow barn needs 2 people to get the calves in and to lock the "arm" to hold them in. It does not have an alley or anything to run them in....it works for doing a few things, better than nothing there that is for sure.  
There is one other cow there that probably should go, she acts stupid and her calf is high strung.... They will come in for grain... and she could very well be bred back anyway... I was thinking that if I kept them at the nurse cow field, I might get the REAL NICE heifer calf to calm down with her coming in with the 3 on the nurse cow for grain.  Plus the longhorn's calf is pretty good about coming in and she will stay there.  Too much hassle to move  her around due to the horns and having to keep her separate in the trailer. 

Got all the corn in the freezer.  Unpacked a couple of boxes.  Ate a 1/2 egg salad sandwich.... got another bunch of  squash to do.  Maybe later.

Filled the gas 1/2 full on the mower, and it will only crank... not even a "cough" to try to fire.      .

 DS texted me earlier this morning,  and asked if I had tried it and I texted him back and said I had mowed a bunch and then it stalled and I couldn't get it to start again.  He said he would stop and check it....I am not going to hold my breath... He had to go in to work this morning for another tree that came down from the t-storm/lightning/wind/rain we had last evening. 

Calling for possible storm again this afternoon... all this humidity makes for some fast pop up storms.  All the hay is up...we are done with first cutting finally.... but there is some orchard grass looking good and don't know if DS is going to cut soon and then maybe get a 3rd cutting.  But overall, 2nd cutting will be a little while.  Got to get the 2 places bush hogged that is in the lease agreements.... 

Going in to pack the samples.  Too hot to do the squash and heat up the kitchen... maybe tonight when it cools off.  

See where there is a mouse in the kitchen again....I set the traps and put out a couple of sticky traps too.  

I cannot get the mouse smell out of the bottom kitchen cabinets.  Part of why I haven't gotten more unpacked.... I am thinking that I may just seriously look at doing new ones now.  Didn't want to spend the money... although I want to put in a sensible sink with some size rather than these stupid little corner sinks that are kitty corner...and nothing fits in them... But I am getting to the point that these cabinets might be better being taken out and getting put in someone's garage for storage/parts/equipment..... 
Does anyone have any suggestions for getting the smell out???? The house was empty for 8 years, and I got about 15 mice in the first few months in the traps.... I have tried washing them down, inside with bleach water... used something I bought, for getting out smells,  that was useless.... As soon as you close the cabinet doors and leave it for a couple days, they smell again.  I am thinking that it is just too much into the wood.... I HATE that musty/animal uriney smell.... Maybe I ought to just take them out and get new, put in a new sink like I want too.... I need new countertops anyway due to the formica starting to lift....been looking at the different things available, for them, for awhile.  Maybe if I liked the kitchen better, I would be more positive about getting things done in there.  I love the butcher block top that I got and put on the one cabinet.... but after talking to people, don't think it is the best thing around the sink and all.  I get that... but would like to find something I like for the counter tops.  It just might make more sense to replace the whole set.... cabinet/countertops at the same time. I am not putting my pots and pans and other things down in them if they continue to smell....

Sure, I may need to get a new(er) mower, so I am looking at new cabinets too???? 

One thing, mowers will be going on sale as fall gets here...maybe can find a good bargain.... 

Going in to pack the samples from Friday afternoon.  Up to 94 now.


----------



## murphysranch

Kilz Paint?


----------



## Baymule

I vote for new cabinets. New countertop, new sink, no stinky mouse pee smell.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah @Baymule , I am really leaning towards the new cabinet idea.... I just got totally turned off yesterday when I discovered that there is another mouse in the kitchen... and opened the one bottom cabinet to get out a new bottle of dishwashing liquid... and got a whiff..... GROSS...

Went to the barn to get some feed to get the cows in... and DS was there with GF nephew.... all nicey nice... yes he is a cute kid.... and DS asked what I was doing and I said getting some feed to go up and get the rest of the cows in.... that I had all the calves in.  He said okay, then he would come work them and get the 2 c/cf pairs... So, I got them in... let out the stupid cow of mine with the calf that I was contemplating sending to the pasture..... and he came up with the trailer.  Worked the 4 bull calves so that is at least done.  Treated the one heifer of mine that is on the nurse cow with the runny eye. 

 He took the 2 c/cf pairs, to the barn because there are a couple there to also get moved out to a bull.... let's see how long it takes him to get them moved.... 3 are coming back to the nurse cow pasture... 2 that were checked preg, quiet and due fairly soon.... and the one that was limping... with her calf.  She is getting around better so DS is going to give her some time to see if she heals up.... or if it is the stifle, then she will just raise up her calf and go.   The other couple are going up in the back.  2 have big steers that will get sold with the rest of the steers in a week or 2 he says....... one of the momma's is getting sold,  as she is stupid acting, and sucks other cows.  The other one I am going to give a 2nd chance to as she also sucked cows but has stopped when we moved her away from some of the ones she was sucking.  Both are 6-7 months bred. 
Got several others that will be getting sold and they will all go in this back pasture at the barn until time to sell as we can get them in from back there without too much trouble.  Everything back there will be mine to sell I think... going to cut my numbers in a hurry that way... Not totally happy about it but.... may be for the best.  Prices ought to be good for breds due in the fall.... and it will cut a few more ties.   He wants to have her as his "helper",  let him see what it is going to be like when it doesn't suit her to help,  and he needs to get things done.  Besides, may as well sell what I really don't like while prices of breds is up... might go higher, but for now it is still a good market.  Plus we are having rain all around here, so pastures are in overall pretty good shape.  That will keep prices up around here.  

Nope, he didn't come look at the mower as he was "babysitting" ..... got the name of a guy who does "house calls" for mower repairs... just might call him. 

I am also going to go looking for the "walk behind" weed eater too... have been too busy to follow through on that.  
@Mike CHS , which brand did you get?  Anyone else have any preferences????
Time to eat and quit.  The samples are packed and ready to be dropped off tomorrow when I go in that direction.  

Gas is down to 3.89 here...... that helps.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Locally here Lowes has craftsman.  DD just got one, in $450 range but good machines.  Mine was craftsman...strong machine.  Mine disappeared 😠. Long story.  Need to buy but not until tractor is fixed.....injectors, fuel pump or just a $250 solenoid   

We need rain badly right now.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses hope you get some rain.  We started out hazy sun, got up to 91 then clouds and a little thunder and the rain just came down.  Not pouring, just a good steady rain straight down.  Didn't last a half hour, and looks like more if the radar is right.  In fact we have a 40-70% chance of rain for the NEXT 10 days..... SOOO glad that DS got that hay done.  

I actually had hung 2 loads of clothes out earlier since it was hazy sun with a good breeze.  Heard the thunder off in the distance and went out and brought them in.  Skies were grey but not dark.  I went and closed the windows in the vehicles and we got the first good sized drops in less than 5 minutes. Then it just came down. PERFECT TIMING. 

I am going to go looking tomorrow to see about one of the walk behind trimmers.  Been online and there are some in both the Staunton and Waynesboro stores.  20 miles north.  I will go to Sharp Shopper and make a day of it I guess.  With the high percentage chance of rain, not much to do here.  I am also going to stop and look at a small "tractor" with a bucket at the Kubota place... on the way... I want something I can use here that is not too big.  Maybe with a mower and the small backhoe???? Just to get a feel for prices and such.  Not ready to buy but ....thinking future. 

@Mini Horses ; also, both the Staunton and Waynesboro TSC stores say they have rolls of sheep and goat fence... the 4x4 squares.  If you wanted, I could get some and we could meet ? Just an idea... I have 5% with the cc at TSC... Sept at the poultry swap is probably longer than you want to wait for fencing... but if your stores don't have/can't get it... I would be glad to do it.  I am actually looking for the plat of the property here, seeing what the length of the sides of the property is.... maybe get the 10% discount with 10 rolls???? I think that it is going to come down though if the economy starts to really falter... because people won't be able to afford to do things and stores will be having to entice people into buying... 

Was looking up some info on the cattle markets... prices on these cull cows has dropped $10-40 per hundred... really DROPPED....from the $.80 to 1.00 lb they have been recently;   once this glut of cows goes through though, then things will get better for those of us that still have cattle.  AND, the cow inventory is at the lowest since 2015... there has been an overall drop in cattle numbers of all kinds of 2% from this time last year.  The sell off of cattle in the drought stricken areas will increase that.  There is a better than 3% DECREASE in heifers retained for breeding... more have gone into the feedlots.  Like I have been saying, heifers for breeding, breds, and with calves by their side are going to be in demand in another year or 2... much like when the prices were so high in 2014-2016 when we had weathered the droughts of 2012 and the big sell offs out west then.  I think we will see a decent demand for breds around here from now on,  once the slaughter of cattle slows down from the sell offs in drought areas.  

I will look at the craftsman trimmers, they are one of the brands listed in my online searches.  $400 to $500 range for the better ones....


----------



## farmerjan

Back in the house for a bit.  Getting ready to go up to the cow.  We got another downpour.... skies just opened up again and the rain came down.  Didn't last real long BUT... got a good amount.  Sky lightened up and almost sun out there, now it is cloudy again.  Looks like this is the pattern for days? 
I checked the rain gauge, we have gotten 1 inch today from the 2 downpours.  I wouldn't have thought that much.

DS came by with the 1/2 roll of hay that I wanted from the hay field... almost a month later but... I might try to go out and get some of it spread right along the spreading vines tomorrow.  He even put it out right near where I wanted it... he was on the phone and I told him where and he actually put it there.  I have got to get out there with the weed eater and get some of the grass/weeds cut down a bit so I can then put this hay out and smother them. 

Dropped off the samples a little bit ago and filled up the other car.  Gas is still 3.89.... 2 whole days in a row.


----------



## Mike CHS

I had never heard of this brand - It is Southland from Home Depot.  Teresa likes it and knocks out a bunch of trimming in a fairly short time.


----------



## murphysranch

We are looking at LegendForce walk behind at HD. 22" for $359.00

Back in '09. we bought a small Kubota. With a bucket and backhoe. They had 0% interest so it was easy to pay for every month. We sold it in '12 for a good price too. It was the BX series.


----------



## farmerjan

There are several tractors with loaders on the farm but they are all alot bigger than I need for small chores here.  Have a pto rotor tiller already,  to attach... but there are things I would like to do that a huge machine from the farm is not practical.  Plus the backhoe that DS bought off my father's estate is pretty big also... and I am not going to get into getting it here, and then waiting on DS to run it since it is his... and it is very unlikely he will teach me to run it. He is "too busy" catering to the GF all the time, that I feel like I am always "putting him out anymore".  Get tired of things he says he will do and it takes weeks/months to get it done. 
  A small one could be used to dig the holes,  and get all these fruit trees moved here with less aggravation.. and move some of the trees and bushes here I want to get moved to edges of the property.   I was thinking about the 0% financing that they sometimes offer... might be the ticket for me and if I take care of it; for resale down the road.  So want to look at them to do some comparisons.  Also have a Yanmar dealer.... to look at theirs.
I will look at the Legend Force and the Southland trimmers at HD.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Gas is down to 3.89 here


Nice for you. It is "down" to $4.499 here at the cheap stations.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ....Since I was just up that way again to get the truck loaded with stuff from my parents house, I saw/felt the gas prices there. This truck is gas.  It is a V-10... gas hog..... Rides nice.. but still expensive.  Sorry that your prices aren't any better there.  Ours are about .60 to .80  per gallon cheaper than a month or so ago.  It helps.


----------



## Bruce

We are always on the short end of gas prices.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  did you get any of the rain?  Looked like it went more north than directly east of here...


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain -- got a light, short shower last night.  Today we have had decent scattereds from about 3.…until?   Predicting some every day this week.  Ya know how that goes.  Glad for what we got and still need an all day, slow soaker.  Heavy dew helps put not sufficient for long term.  Been a little breeze and some overcast, so has helped tolerate the temps.  Hey, it's summer.


----------



## farmerjan

Another cloudy damp day.  Not going to complain about the rain we are getting.  All the 1st cutting hay is done.  This is really helping the ground.  Corn is really benefitting.  The only thing not good is that they still have not gotten the wheat combined.  This has turned out to not be a good decision and I was all for it.  But never dreamed that the ones doing the combining would be so far behind; or that the mills would be so full and unable to take any.  
 This is something that DS said he will not do again... even with the prices being decent. On top of that, the Johnson grass has invaded the wheat field and the guy who wanted the wheat straw says he cannot use the wheat straw if it has johnson grass in it.... so half the wheat straw will be useless for sale to this guy who was going to take it all right out of the field.  Turning into a bad deal all around.  It will get combined eventually, and we will probably plant back sorghum-sudan grass to try to get at least one cutting... instead of the soybeans that we had been planning to get planted by the first of JULY..... not the first of August....all this rain now is making it very iffy to get it cut in the next week as we have a 30-50% chance everyday for the next 7 days.... 

Temps are better if it is muggy though. 70's and low 80's.  

Did not have a very productive day yesterday.  Looked at the trimmers - on wheels - IN THE BOXES.  No one had any out, put together, to look at.  Not willing to open boxes.  Really did not set well with me.  HD only had the Legend Force one... not the Southland that @Mike CHS said they got.  Lowes only had one Craftsman in the box.   The guy at Lowes thought they had one in back that was put together... he went looking and was very nice and very considerate... but mgtmt would not let him open the box there.  He did go on his phone and did some searching and said that even TSC has one on their website but not in stores... He said that I ought to search Amazon as there were alot listed on there.  
So I did, and found a set of "off market" wheels that can be put on the shaft of a hand held to make it one that is "wheeled"... And there are a couple that are battery/cordless ones instead of being a gas motor.... Considering one of them... I mean I got to thinking, DeWalt has battery chainsaws now... granted smaller but good for small jobs... why not a battery powered trimmer on wheels...????

So, after several stops, went to Sharp Shopper but it was too late to get any of the discount bread.  That comes in earlier in the morning and goes out fast.  I usually hit it on Thursday mornings but really don't want to make a special trip tomorrow.  I did get a pkg of sandwich buns for a few sandwiches this week.  Got some other things I wanted too.  

DS did stop yesterday morning and got the mower going.  Loose connection of wire from spark plug.  He didn't realize it ran so rough, and said that I really am going to have to think about another one.  Mower deck has way more play in it and shakes and he says feels like it has a bent shaft although he couldn't actually see an obvious problem.  It has alot of rough use on it I think... I bought it used. 

Stopped at the Kubota place.  Got a price and some other prices on some attachments.  $27,000 +/-.... I was not shocked as they were in the 20,000 range a couple years ago.  0% financing... got a price on a pull behind mower, like a bush hog but does a little more of a finish type... the backhoe and front loader bucket included and taking off the "belly mower" that would be a royal PITA to put on and take off.  So, starting the fact finding process... might be cheaper to rent a mini backhoe for a long weekend this late fall to do the trees... although I still need something with a loader for chip spreading for mulch under the trees once they get moved here.  So, just looking at different options.  Don't know until you check it out. 

Have gotten 5 mice in the kitchen in the last 3 days.  Sticky traps and the snap traps.   


Going to go pick up DS at the pasture where he is doing a little of the bush hogging so he can have a vehicle there to drive home when he wants;  he leaves this afternoon to go to the "VDOT state roadeo" down in Richmond.  Not going as a judge even... I am not going like I used to since he is not competing... but several of the guys talked him into going with them....I hope there are no confrontations... he has had several guys call him from other districts to come... there is ALOT of support and outrage over his not competing....


----------



## murphysranch

I've been thinking. Well, I'm always thinking. 

IF you think you'll be staying where you are for a long time, then yes, get new cabinets. Enjoy while you can!


----------



## farmerjan

Got back and just made a sandwich.  I checked the rain gauge and practically fell over... we got  1.85 inches over the showers yesterday,  and then steady heavy rain last night.  WOW.     I never ever expected that.  

The clouds are dark and had a few drops on the way back with DS.  Not going to try to mow at the house... going to take the weed eater out to the garden and the pitchfork and see if I can get a little of the roll of mulch hay spread out, close to the hills.  I might go over and do some bush hogging where he started.  Of course, he didn't get out of work like he thought by 8 this morning;  planned to get in to the office, get the crews started, and then be able to take personal time and leave.  But things never go like planned.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, getting some rain here... so no weed eating in the garden now.  

Oh, I also did buy a couple of lottery tickets last night... and guess what;   DID NOT MATCH ONE NUMBER..... oh well... increasing jackpot for Friday's drawing.  Might even try it again....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> and guess what; DID NOT MATCH ONE NUMBER.


That is the same that I match the very rare times I buy a ticket. I think the last one was a few years ago when the Powerball was around $1B. DW got one too. Neither of us won even $1.


----------



## farmerjan

It's nearly 8:30.  I went down to the farm bureau and got feed since I was out of feed for the nurse cow.   Since the rain had let up I thought I would go up and feed her and get that done.  Then if it rained later, I would already been home.  
Came on home and decided to go out to the garden.  Put a new battery on the weed eater and went out.  Worked on the areas around the vining plants.  Got several feet out around the butternut squash weed eated and then got some of the hay from the roll DS brought me spread out and the vines pretty much put back down and laid out so they can start to spread.  See lots of small butternuts forming.

  Then I did the same in the cucumbers.  Lifted the  vines and then after getting the grass knocked down, spread some of the hay so that I could put them back down so that they will be able to "run" and I can find them.  I did find my first cucumber... see quite a few more at the ends of a whole bunch of flowers.  

Then I started on the cantaloupe patch.  The weed eater finally quit, and I got the area that is weed eated,  covered with the hay from the roll so I could put the vines back down.  See about 4-5 fist sized melons already.  I hope to go back out there and get the rest of the grass and stuff weed eaten and hay down on it tomorrow.   I figured I needed to quit because the knees were getting a little sore and tired.  With all the high grass around there, I have to be careful because they are not real stable on the uneven ground and stuff.  A little more every time but I sure did not want to wind up on the ground because I caught my foot or twisted a little and PLOP... right on my face or butt.... And then I went down and picked a half dozen more yellow squash.  I am going in to make some squash and the last 2 ears of corn I kept out and maybe a hamburger..... 

The radar showed a possible shower but it seemed to dissipate... That's okay, we are good for awhile.  We are still in line for more rain for several more days.  I would love to send some of it down to Texas and the areas where they need it.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> So I did, and found a set of "off market" wheels that can be put on the shaft of a hand held to make it one that is "wheeled"...


That sounds interesting.  Not same as the big wheeled but would take the weight of carrying it all over much nicer. 😁. I have a real nice cub cadet gas one but after a lot of fence line or ditch bank, it gets heavy!  The battery ones, not as heavy -- shorter use time and not as strong on really rough cuts.  🤷

Glad you got rain.  We have been having some showers, lighter but welcome.  Yeah, more poss here.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday night.  Had a decent day.  Knees ached this morning and took some tylenol to try to get the edge off.  It was only down to 71 last night and muggy so didn't sleep as well as I could have. Slow start... we had some sprinkles this morning, looked like it was going to get serious and then it cleared out some.  Went up to pasture about 1 to do some bush hogging.  Spent about 4 hours and got the one field done... about 10 acres I guess.  This is about 1/2 or a little more next to where he made the hay last week.  There are some rocks/ledge that I had to be careful of.  The cows had not been in here yet, so it was thick and hard to see the ground and ledge.  Luckily, not too much in this field.  Knees were aching from all the sitting so I quit with this field.  
Filled the hydraulic fluid and it is ready to take into the next field where the cows are grazing now.  That one will be easier to do just because you can see the ground better from them grazing.  DS is going to move them into the one I just did as soon as he gets the hay bales moved out.   I am planning to try to do some tomorrow morning if possible for an hour or so before I have to go to work.  
Got the meters and hoses in the car ready for tomorrow.  Need to get the sample bottles in the tray to take.  

Sun came out by late this afternoon.  I went to the farm and got milk, and then came home and stuck it in the fridge and went out to the garden.  Finished the small area around the cantaloupe vines, and managed to get the hay down and the vines spread back out and then it was dark.  Maybe tomorrow or Sat I will start working on the spaces between the hills so that I can get it all mulched out.  Then I can find the stuff to harvest at least.  
Didn't try the mower since the grass was wet early and then I was at the pasture.  Maybe Saturday... the chance of rain is down to about 30%... ground is really wet;  and the grass I did this eve was very "green" wet.... Not going to complain about the rain, but it would be better to cut if it dries out a little.  

I never made the corn and stuff for supper yesterday, just had a sandwich.  So, I put the water on a little bit ago for the corn, and decided to do the squash another night... Might make a sandwich to go along with the corn... will see how hungry I am.  
Brought the gallon of tea I put out earlier, in, and  took the lemonade out of freezer to add... soon as it is thawed enough to dump into tea, it will go in fridge.  I had 1 glass left in the gallon that was in there.  

Time to eat while the corn is hot.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday night and I got home around 9 from the dairy I tested.  Long day and I will probably comment tomorrow... but I was sitting here reading some posts on several of the forums I frequent... and all of a sudden heard this pretty loud sound.  Looked out and it is raining... again, a straight down just open up the skies downpour. 

 No wind, nothing.  It has done this several times in the last few days.  

It was sprinkling then rained a short downpour shower when I went to bush hog this morning.... got a call and had a couple of heifers out that have been across at a horse farm... they got stupid, wouldn't come for the grain and wound up heading up the hill  in heavy brush... going into a gap that was not a nice open gate, and going right past the open gateway into the yard at the house there next to the pasture....so they are out loose again and eventually will wind up in someone's field... we know all the people out that way so not a huge deal... the other 4 are very content where they are IN THE PASTURE WHERE THEY WERE PUT..... these 2 will get sold whenever we get them caught up....if they can't stay put, they can be someone elses headache...
So got very little bush hogging done since I had to go to work... 
Just as I got to the farm the skies opened up and I sat in the car for nearly 10 minutes until it let up some... 
DS texted that it had poured down like that here at home.... 
And now again tonight... and it was not on the radar to do this.... 

Funny thing is it didn't rain about 8 miles south of the farm today... which is heading towards my direction... 
REALLY SPOTTY RAIN.... 
I will look at the rain gauge in the morning as I forgot tonight and I am not going out there now....


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to head to the pasture to get on the tractor and bush hog more.  
It is partly cloudy out there.  Got down to a more comfortable 65 last night but already up to nearly 80.  
Checked the rain gauge and we got another .25 inches over the course of yesterday/last night.  That brings it to a total of 3.65 inches in 6 days.  That is a bit more than our total rainfall for the month under more normal conditions.  That is not counting the .9 we had 10 days ago, and 1.2 inches early in the month.  WOW   that's alot of rain for us.

However, it is nothing compared to what the poor folks down in eastern KY and even into sw Va have seen.  Another friend down along the TN KY VA border areas had over 7 inches and it was pouring rain there 2 days ago... and the ones in KY that got devastated with the torrential rain and the flooding and all the deaths because it was just so much, so fast... 
Sun is trying to come out a bit and the forecast is for few if any precip today...


----------



## murphysranch

While in the meantime, we are burning up in the West. I'm monitoring the McKinney fire near Yreka CA, cus DD and family are driving home via I5 northbound. The fire which is at about 35K acres, might close this all important north south interstate. 
At my old home in So. OR, our neighborhood was on a Level One evac notice. Luckily it was cancelled at 10 p.m.


----------



## farmerjan

With the cattle being so important to us, I have been monitoring the drought conditions and such out in the west and southwest... even up into places like Missouri and Arkansas and Kansas.... I cannot imagine the dry conditions. 
 On top of that,  the heat... our heat is nothing like that of Texas and other places... although ours is more humid... 
I feel very bad for all that are suffering from the extreme heat.... but my heart goes out to those devastated by the horrible flooding that came on so fast and the mudslides and damages it has caused besides the loss of life.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the bush hogging finished in the middle pasture, texted DS and asked if he was going to do around the sink holes and such in the 3rd one, and did the tractor need fuel?  I said I was coming home to work on the meters.  He sent me back a message and said he was going to bring some fuel and do some in the other field.  Earlier,  GF was moving round bales off the field and DS had the truck and flat bed trailer there loading them to take back to the main farm since we do not leave cattle at this place during the winter as it is too hard to get in and out of if we get much snow...

 Our annual meter calibration for work is on Monday.  I am supposed to take them all apart and all O rings and such checked and cleaned... no matter how well the pipeline washer runs, there are places that get a build up and they are supposed to check for that and replace anything that is not working correctly and all that.  The newer style that we are transitioning to has a whole bunch of unnecessary o-rings and such... the old style was much simpler and much easier to take apart and clean.  I hate the newer ones.  BUT, not much to do about it.  Another reason I was hoping to retire... ;  to quit all this PITA stuff.   So, what do I do but take on another farm ... it replaces the big one that quit in March....

Got about 12 or 13 of the 25 I have,  done,  and in the car.  Will get the rest done tomorrow.  I can do about 4 an hour.  Hate it.  Luckily it is only once a year... I will get a chance to talk to a couple of the other testers there even though we have appt times.. I will go early to talk to a couple of them.  Since we don't have the yearly meeting in person anymore, you just don't have much interaction with the other testers anymore.
  Deb finally came out this weekend and I took supper to her house... a couple of steaks out of the freezer, new potatoes, some yellow squash, a couple of cucumbers and a few peppers.  She is staying through Monday eve... going to work remote on Monday then has to go back.  She said she will not be coming out next weekend... but hopes to be out the following weekend and work remote for a week.  Sometimes I think she really wants to come out here permanently;  other times I get the feeling she is not as interested in making this her permanent place.... things might be changing after her husband died a few years ago and maybe her priorities are changing... That's not a terrible thing if that is the case.  She is about 10-15 years younger than me so 50's.... she is entitled to maybe change her goals in life since he is no longer here... maybe even find someone new.....

Bottles are in the rack, ready for tomorrow... have to test in the morning... then priorities are bush hogging to finish the one place, and getting the rest of the meters done.  Then make sure all the samples are packed and ready to drop off in the morning when I leave to go do meters.


----------



## Baymule

Send me a bucket of all that rain you are getting! I’ll pour it out in a field and I just KNOW it will call for all its cousins to come join the party! LOL

We finished the fence on the pasture in front of the house yesterday morning. No, not all fenced in, the front fence row is all grown up and will have to be cleared before I can put up sheep fence and no fence on the property line between me and the sellers. The new wire runs down the driveway and across the front yard, Bennet can graze his cattle on it. I can’t use it, with this drought, no point in being selfish when his cattle can use it. My new place is divided into 3 fields, I’ll be using the middle one. Told him he can use the other field after we get sheep wire up on the T-posts where we took down the barb wire and he was pleased with that. There is method to my madness. I’m getting help on fence! The other 3 sides on the middle field is in field fence.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh...life has stressors.   We plan days at work, days at farm.  Weather screws up the farm work, then we juggle what we must.  aint fair.    Older I get, the less I like it!  .  But life would be boring without it all.

Three years ago I thought I'd be retired now.  Then the world got covid, now shortages and terrible weather issues, add recession, money and job confusion.   More juggling and not of my own doing.  

It's a time of concern with what steps to take.   I'm so much better off than many but, not exactly where I want to be.  That's why we trudge along for a while longer.   I see farmers selling herds that took years to build.  Sad.  I see years needed to get to recovery....and too much big ag grabbing.   Huge recalls of food from contaminants, with a lowly farmer restricted from selling his wholesome offerings.  I feel blessed to be able to milk a goat and pick my own green beans -- small accomplishments that keep me healthy and sane.   We struggle to make any sense of it all.


----------



## Baymule

Well said.


----------



## farmerjan

Agree with your post @Mini Horses .  I also planned on being able to "retire" from testing... because there is more than enough to keep me busy with the beef cattle and such.  Wanted to be able to have my cows back and doing milk/herd shares to some degree... and have the 2 acres here fenced and more garden for some fresh veg sales and the fruit trees here and ready to be producing after the move.  Many things contributing to the delays/ changes.... so we try to shift priorities around and "remake" the lists ..... there are some things that will be getting done this year if I have to hire it done instead of waiting on DS to do it.  
The world is getting to a very scary place.  This newest thing with China and the threats about Pelosi going to Taiwan has really hit me... we are on the verge of a third world war.... I cannot imagine our country becoming subservient to China but my gut tells me we are closer than most have even begun to imagine.  Where does that leave/take us??? I don't know. 

Tested this morning and am home.  Hit some showers on the way home,  then some more rain closer to home and it is now letting up a little.  But the radar is showing more  later and some possible harder rain and storms.  I wish I could send it towards the areas that need it and let us have a week off.... 67 early and only 70 now.  Not going to see much sun although clouds might thin now through mid afternoon.  
I need to get the rest of the meters done and in the car, for tomorrow. 
Want to get the samples packed and ready to drop off;  reports printed to drop off at farm on the way tomorrow. 

Have squash to get done and in the freezer.  Looks like more peppers to pick so they don't get bad spots.  

Bush hogging needs to be done if DS lets me know that he has gotten fuel in the tractor and the difficult/dangerous spots done.  

Need to try to get the lawn mowed here... if the mower will work. 
Lots of things on the lists....


----------



## farmerjan

Back home and just ate a tomato sandwich with the last of the bread and the last of the 3 tomatoes I got from my farmer a week ago.  
I got the samples all boxed earlier... have to strap them for shipping but will take a couple minutes.  It stopped the shower/sprinkles, so I went out and got the rest of the meters taken apart and checked and cleaned and all... they are loaded in the car for tomorrow morning.  
Then I went to the field to bush hog.  Had texted DS;  he said he had not been there, and he was feeling crummy... Sunday mornings seem to be the day to feel crummy... not going there.  I said I was going to work on meters while it wasn't raining.... and then see.  
So, I got there and started in the first field that the cows have been off for a few weeks.  Grass looking good but a bunch of weeds and we have to do it anyway.  Worked nearly 3 hours and got about  2/3 's of the field done.  He has got to go and do the upper part where the sinkholes and all are.  It's not all "done" as the lease says, but enough that to get it finished in a couple days will work.  Won't take but a couple hours at most to finish it up.  My knees were saying enough already today.  

I am going to go up to the cow here in a little bit... get her done a little early and then come home, take a shower and wash my hair.  Be clean for a day or 2 !!!

It is sprinkling a little again so I gave up on the idea of getting the lawn mowed.  Maybe tomorrow afternoon after meters and all.  

Deer are now eating the GREEN tomatoes in the garden and the tops of the tomato plants.  I will either get the perimeter mowed or  else just weed eat it,;  and the netting is going up.  This week one way or another...  

Raining a little more seriously....supposed to taper off as it heads east... @Mini Horses ought to be happy, it looks like they will be getting a good amount over on the eastern side of the state.  
I'm going to get a little wet and go to the cow so I can come in and stay in before dark.  It is getting darker due to the clouds already.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes!! Got rain.  Could use more but a big downpour was welcome.  Still cloudy so🤞

ETA....just over 2" !!


----------



## Mike CHS

We got an little over an inch today and it's heading your way hopefully.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night.  Got everything done on the "need to do today list".  Strapped the samples, put the printed reports in the car... left for the meter check... dropped off samples, stopped at the bank, went to the Sharp Shopper north of here, and found the flavor of Gatorade DS likes, picked up a couple of things... went to the farm of one of the testers where they do the meter calibrations.  Talked to a couple of the testers, met the new girl that took the 5 herds and then gave up the "new one" I just got.  She seems pretty nice... but this is only something she wants to do part-time because she still milks and does alot on her parents home farm.  I am thinking she might be in her late 20's or early 30's... big tall strapping girl.  Nice enough to talk to and she mentioned that she gave up the one farm she got because she could not get back home in time to milk like she was supposed to... the other 4 she is doing are quite close to her... I did not mention that I took on that other farm... I think she was pretty sincere about the milking/testing time conflicts... BUT it is obvious she really only wants to work part time... SO..... NO RETIREMENT plans for me.  Talked to another tester that is over on the eastern side of the state and how "grim" things look for a replacement coming along to take over when all of us decide to retire...
Different guys to do the calibration this year.  They got hired when a tester passed away about a year or so ago.... she was 64, getting ready to retire... These are 3 brothers that milk on the home farm... and they wanted something "extra" since there is not enough to take care of all 3 there... So they switch out a bit, all 3 can test, but normally 2 go to test ... most farms are 1-2 hours away... so 2 go, each tests a herd in a closeby area, they stay overnight and then catch a couple more the next morning... things like that.  Make use of the proximity of several farms in one trip with being able to catch a couple farms. 
Did find out that they are testing a couple of another tester's farms also.  She is doing more care of her 90+ yr old mom, and she was talking about cutting back... she is 1 yr younger than me...

So, that's where it is at.  No relief/replacement tester in sight like I had hoped...  One of the brothers said at a meeting/training session he was just at, that there is talk that some of the breed associations are considering allowing farmers to do owner sampler tests like every other month... and official test the other month or something.  This way a tester could do more herds that are scattered out over a bigger area... yes more travel.... but as some of us "age out" of the system, maybe a new/younger tester could be found with the promise of full time work???
This is a dying occupation... talk is also to have a few farms "test each other" so as to keep records official on registered cows... and cost the farmers less if done in a reciprocal deal of some sort. 
Don't know what the future will bring, but for now, status quo I guess....
Went down the road a mile or so to another testers house... we usually get together to visit after meter check... this was my "day off"  so to speak.  Stayed awhile..... nice break. Then dropped off the reports on the way home.
 DS called and wanted to know if I could take him back to his truck if he brought the tractor and discbine back to doug's farm... he was going to mow the johnson grass infested wheat... it will get left in the windrows, and he will bale it and wrap the bales to make "baleage"  or silage in the bale....  Done with waiting on the wheat to get combined.  It is past time by several weeks.  He is going to plant back a variety of rye that is more heat tolerant.... instead of sorghum-sudan... it will give him a light crop this fall to cut...it will hold up with a light frost which the sorghum-sudan grass will not tolerate any frost..... then will over winter and give him a good spring cutting... he had talked to several guys about what to do to try to salvage this situation. 
Sad too, wheat is bringing $9.00/bushel right now... but if it is full of the johnson grass they won't combine those areas, and if they aren't getting it  off then what good is it...He is thoroughly disgusted and said he will never plant it again to harvest for grain...

So; he said it poured down at the pasture where he was bush hogging around the sink holes and rocky outcroppings... then he brought the other tractor and discbine back to doug's.  We never got a drop here... about 5-6 miles apart.  He mowed til dark, I picked him up and he is pretty upbeat about being able to salvage this wheat in this manner even though he hates to wrap hay... But there is a guy who will do it for a very reasonable price, and he is free this week...
So he mowed what he could, is going to finish it tomorrow... Then he will bale it direct from the mown windrows... not raking any as it will only make more wheat grain drop on the ground.  We will probably lose 50% of the grain since it is so mature and the stalks are dried out... but with the johnson grass being very green, it will heat and ferment and make the wheat straw more palatable.  At least we will get some good out of it.  DS says there is ALOT there... feed we were not planning on but it will be a good cushion for this winter... and the stuff that is mostly wheat without the johnson grass in, he might be able to sell to a dairy farmer that one guy knows who will add it to his TMR (total mixed ration)  for a fair price per bale... some options at this point.
Took DS back to get his truck.  He said I could finish up the bush hogging as he did around the sink holes and the bigger ledge spots... I will try to get to that either tomorrow or Wed....

On top of all this, plans are to ship the steers this Friday and the cows to go dry to calve later this fall.  Wean off the few heifer calves also in this group and put in the barn for now...
 AND....... throw into the mix that the 500+ cow herd called... wanted to see if I could possibly test this week as it turns out they are going to replace all the electronic "boards" in the milking parlour next week .... they identify the cows, record all milk weights and other things, and sends the info to the office farm computer where I get my info to put into the DHIA system..... OF COURSE.... why not one more thing? The system will be down a couple weeks as they go through and replace all 32 boards... there is some major "repurposing" since the new ones do not fit into the same space the old ones are in... and it is a stainless parlor so welding/fabricating is going to take some time and they have to do this between morning and evening milkings ;  nothing is ever simple
Naturally DS can't do it with all he has planned... and things have to get done here... and he cannot do any mornings as he has to be at work this week....
I texted Geneva that also helps some... hoping she will be able to help me this week.  I told her they would take either a morning or an evening and I could go early and set up the sampler bottles and do a couple groups of cows if she could come one evening a little later after she got done at the dairy she is working full time at....only 2 miles up the road..... I am praying a little she can fit it in one day.... Should know tomorrow after she gets the text message...  I just don't know if I can do the whole thing by myself... guess I could try... I can do a double 12 size... this farm is a double 16... take lots of tylenol/advil before I go and during the milking... they do milk a little slower in the evening so I could probably get through it....
Hoping she can fit it in.... short notice I know....

I am ready for a shower and bed.  Eyes are gritty;  not setting an alarm for tomorrow.....


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like you really don’t need to set that alarm! I hope Geneva can help with the 500 cow herd. 

Hay is critical here. I can’t find any, need 10 bales. Those who have it are hanging onto what they have for their own animals. About to go on a hunt. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow.  Not the news you wanted on job market.  BUT it's not the type of job that's well known, or trained for...  ... And I would say it's a rural situation.  Yeah, with so many leaving family farms, it's gonna be difficult for even finding people to hire at any $.  Self testing will be an option and we know that will require monitoring in some way.

At least you had a "visit" day.  Always nice.  👍. Hope Geneva can help, even a few hrs.


----------



## farmerjan

Mostly sunny this morning.  Up and a load of clothes in the washing machine.  Will probably try to do a second load and get hung as it is less than 20% chance today and tomorrow.  Sun and in the low 90's... 

Hope the grass dries out and I can get on the lawn mower.  

Have a little shimmy in the front of the outback... Think a tire is out of balance.  Going to take it down to the co-op in just a few minutes and get it checked out.  Tires are practically brand new, don't need them getting "worn wrong".  I had a slow leak in one and had it fixed and think it might be the problem... 

Haven't heard back from Geneva on the testing.... really hoping she can help... I may just try to do it myself to get the farm done....  I will give it today for her to get back to me....


----------



## farmerjan

Got things worked out.  Geneva can help Thursday morning... that is great.  Talked to farm mgr and he will be there and glad that we can get it done... So, I have to take the meters out of the car and get them put away and the hoses out also... get the boxes loaded in car for Thursday morning... 
This will also allow me to help DS to get the cattle in on Thursday aft to load and take the steers on Friday morning. 
Good thing is that prices are up again on Monday's sale barn reports.  I think/hope this is going to be a very decent week to sell.  We might not hit the highest.. it might go up, but I think it will start to fall off here shortly.  Better to hit on a rising week than a falling week.  There will start to be the glut of calves weaned here in the east/southeast in the next 2 months and with the droughts that are so regional and spotty, I think there will be calves sold sooner this fall except maybe in areas like around here that are getting some rain.  Again, it has been so spotty.  The farm about 25-30 miles north has missed most of the rain we are getting, and  even right here it is very different from one place to another 5 miles away.  
It has gotten very cloudy and might get some rain this evening again... 

Knees have been really sore today... didn't go to do any bush hogging.  Thinking that I will feel more up to it after a rest today for them.  Won't be so terribly long a spell in the tractor I don't think either.  

Got a PT appt in the morning... sort of a check up and sort of a thing to revisit the "extra pain" in this right knee.   

Didn't get the front tires balanced today.  There were several vehicles in line earlier... I will go by in the morning after the PT appt.  It is not life or death if I am not driving it very far or often... it will get done this week.  I will go by and check on the explorer tomorrow too when I go down there.  Still nothing from the DMV.... they work slower than molasses going up hill in January.....  I so want to get it sold...

I'm going out to the garden for a bit, it is 82 but no sun now...


----------



## farmerjan

Wed.  Got up; PT  at 7:30.   They feel like I need to do about 4-6 more weeks, working on this one knee mostly, the ligs and tendon are not wanting to work like they should.  Gave me some more exercises to do to try to stretch it out a bit more.  PT is a little surprised that with all the farm work, on and off tractors and all that, that I am not seeing a better result.  He had high hopes that it would really improve it.  But... at least it is being addressed.  
Came back and went by the co-op and he was just finishing up an inspection...no one else in line.... so got it in pretty quick. Seems like one front tire was missing a wheel weight... looks like it might have come off maybe?  So he re balanced the 2 fronts and said to see if it took care of the shimmy.  That worked out good. 

Have clothes in the wash and will go hang them out here shortly.  Left the others to soak so didn't get hung yesterday, so will hang both loads here in a little bit.  There is up to a 30-60% chance of showers/rain for the next 7 days starting tomorrow... It is crazy.  
We never get this rain this time of year.


----------



## farmerjan

Whoops... hit the post instead of the space bar....

Have a "field day " here at the Mc Cormick farm station ... part of the Va Tech ag college that has different area farms where they do "experimental farm stuff" like with rotational grazing, different crops, all that sort of stuff.  It is from 1-5 and I had signed up for it not knowing what I would be doing at the time.  
I am going to go over and see what is going on.  I need to be doing some other stuff here... but t.s..... It is only about 4 miles from here... I can come home if not very interesting... 
Going to have to find a new mower I guess... this one just is not doing the job. I meant to call the "traveling mower repair guy" ... might just get him to come and see if it would be practical to do work on it or turn it in for parts to someone....

Meters are in the storage chest thing, some of the boxes for tomorrow in the car.  Will take the bottles out of 2 boxes and it gives me 2 empty boxes to start to put the bottles in,  since I try to put them into the boxes in number groups... like all the 5500's  and 5600's and all up to the 6900's... each group in one box which makes packing at home easier to find by only looking for them in one or 2 boxes than in all 12 boxes...  So, I will put the bottles in the racks and then use them on the next farm.... Should only need about 9 boxes total when they are packed, but take 12 and then I can get the number groups together and gives me "space" when I start packing them instead of having to move bottles to put others in numerical order.  

Just got the clothes on the line.  Sunny and getting hotter and more muggy.  Guess I will go to the field day and then go from there. 
Plan tomorrow to finish up the bush hogging at the pasture after I get done testing and all.  Should only take a couple hours at most.  Had thought to do it today when I was reminded about the field day.  
 Need to go out in the garden this evening and get things picked that need it.  Want to get more of the grass/weeds down so the spaces between the cukes and all is opened up.  Too hot to do it now anyway.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> So he re balanced the 2 fronts and said to see if it took care of the shimmy.


 
HE should drive it and make SURE it took care of the shimmy!


----------



## Baymule

I would like a clothesline. It’s so hot now I’d finish hanging out a load and go back to start and take them down. LOL

More PT will be good for you. Get everything in good working order.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> HE should drive it and make SURE it took care of the shimmy!


No, he is the only one there today, and would have to go up on the interstate to check as I got the shimmy at around 60-65 mph.  He didn't charge me to balance both the fronts, and I will take it in the morning to work, go up the interstate to the farm... so will know.


----------



## farmerjan

Went to the field day, it was okay... saw a few things but it was more just to go and get out... listened to some stuff and learned a couple things... had a full meal and am now stuffed... going to bed so I can get up and leave at 3 to go test the 500 cow herd...


----------



## Ridgetop

Yes, long habitation by mice or rats will leave a bad odor since the wood in the floors and cabinets will soak in the urine You can't ever get rid of that after a long enough build up.  

You don't have to do custom cabinets in a home to get a custom look and have a pretty kitchen for resale.  Use off-the=shelf cabinets from Home Depot or Lowes.  They are not terribly expensive and usually those stores will have a 25% off sale sometime during the year.  Once you have decided to do your kitchen and have the plans drawn up watch for the sale and buy then.  Real estate agents say that up-to-date kitchens and bathrooms sell the house.  Keep the cabinet colors neutral since you can bring out color in walls.  Paint is much cheaper than new cabinets.  Oak is out of date now which is a shame since it is a long wearing wood.  

Before redoing the cabinets in the kitchen, go to Staples or another office store and get an architectural scale ruler.  This rule is triangular with each side having measurements equivalent to different scales.   1" = 1';  1/2" = 1";  1/4" = 1'; all the way to 1/64" = 1'.  Using this scale ruler you can transfer the floorplan of your kitchen to paper and plan out your new cabinet arrangement.  Show the location of the windows and doors so you don't put overhead cabinets where there is a window, etc.  Be sure you also measure and mark the water lines and drains for the sink, the gas lines (or 220) for the stove, and electrical switches and outlets on your floor plan.  If you don't want to move the utilities around it will be cheaper to plan the cabinet layout.  Moving cabinets on paper is easier (and cheaper) than after they are in your kitchen with you pushing them around to see where they will fit.  

Most cabinetry is made in stock widths and heights (even the higher end stuff you have to order).  All base cabinets are 24" deep.  Overhead cabinets are all 12" deep.  The sizes start at widths of 18".  Heights can be 30", 36", or 42" (which is the height that goes to a standard ceiling without soffits).  Over-the-stove cabinets are 30" wide x 18", or in the case of 42" cabinetry up to 30", to fit either a vent hood or a microwave with vent hood under them.  Over-the-fridge cabinets are 36" wide by 15' or 18" high.  The less expensive overhead cabinets are 30"/36' tall.  You can make your cabinet layout look more expensive with cheaper "off-the-shelf" cabinets by mounting taller cabinets over the stove and hanging a microwave under it.  The different heights will look more custom.  And by hanging the cabinets at ceiling height you will not have an exposed vent pipe from the microwave or stove hood.  

By keeping the sink and stove in approximately the same locations you will save money by not needing to move any water, gas, or 220 electric lines.  You can move appliance locations up to a foot in either direction with minor plumbing work.  Natural gas or propane appliances attach with flexible lines that can move a certain length.  Make sure that your shut off valve is reachable though for gas. 

Stock off-the-shelf premade cabinets are readily available at Lowes and Home Depot.  I think you can also get them on Amazon.  Ikea also has stock cabinets that use a different hanging system.  I used to buy stock off-the-shelf cabinets at Lowes but they have discontinued their original brand and I don't like what they are offering now.  Check Home Depot instead.  You can also order some of the cabinets with large deep drawers that they don't carry on the shelves i the store.  If you can get cabinets with wood doors you are better off since you can get similar wood and stain it to match if you need to fill spaces.  Stay away from the fancy "cherry" and painted finishes since those doors and cabinet fronts are not real wood but either press board or something.  The real wood can be sanded and refinished if necessary.  The old cabinet line at Lowes also sold filler pieces in the same finish as all the cabinets, as well as dishwasher panels to use at the end of a cabinet run if the dishwasher was there instead of between cabinets.  

The other stock sizes you need to know are for appliances.  Standard stoves are 30" wide, dishwashers are 24" wide, refrigerators may vary according to capacity, but be sure to allow 36" wide since that is the width of the largest ones.  

Once you measure and draw out your kitchen floor plan with the utilities, windows and door locations, then you are ready to plan the cabinets you want to put in.  Be careful about corners since unless you have pull outs or corner cabinets with turntables you will end up with either blind cabinets that go behind other cabinets and are almost impossible to get stuff out of, or lose storage to dead space in the corner.  

I like to start with the corner cabinets, then the sink cabinet and dishwasher space.  Once that is marked out you can fit in the other cabinets.  You can get a booklet about the available cabinets at Home Depot and it will have the available sizes and types of cabinets in the back.

Once you have your floor plan drawn out, make multiple copies on your printer to save having to redraw it over and over as you redesign the plan.  Keep in mind what you want to store in each cabinet, do you want a baking center cooking center, etc.  

Hanging the overhead cabinets will require 2 people.  Make sure to use a level along the ceiling if hanging cabinets up to the ceiling since many ceiling/wall corners are not straight.  Always hand the overhead cabinets first since they are easier to hang without the lower base cabinets in the way.  The easiest way to hang overhead cabinets is to use a straight 2 x 4 board and using a level mount it to the wall at the height you want the bottom of your overhead cabinets to be.  That will give you a straight level line to rest the cabinets on while attaching the to the studs in the walls.  Find the first couple of studs then you can use a level to follow a plumb line up the wall to identify each stud location.  I also check with an 8d nail before screwing the cabinet up.  You will need 4 small clamps to clamp the face frames together in order to screw them together without shifting.  Shims may be needed to bump the cabinets out from the wall to have a level front.  Always remove the doors and shelves before trying to hang the cabinet boxes.  Remember to measure the distance between the cabinets if an appliance is going to go in between the lower base cabinets.  Nothing looks as bad as cabinets above the stove that are not 
plumb with the base cabinets on either side of the stove.  The sink base cabinets are open in the back so you don't have to do any plumbing cutouts.  The stove top overhead cabinets though will need to be cut out for the stove pipe going up through either the roof to vent, or the wall. The vent pipe MUST vent to the outside, not the attic.  If doing a microwave with a vent, the microwave usually comes with a pattern to use.  

Countertops can also be self-installed.  Again, they will require 2 people for fitting the corners.  They are heavy too since the Formica is applied to pressboard.  If you can afford it, I would have someone just install either granite or quartz.  There are several less expensive granites that will look lovely for resale.  Remember that granite needs to be treated every 6 months.


----------



## Baymule

Reading all that information on cabinets makes me want to paint my cabinets now! I’m not going to buy new ones, the ones I have are nice, but some paint sure would dress them up!


----------



## Baymule

Could Jan seal her cabinets with Kilz, polyurethane or something else to get rid of the mouse smell?


----------



## Ridgetop

Not sure.  If the urine has permeated the wood (or press board) maybe not.  It might have gotten into the floorboards too.  Worth a try though and certainly cheaper than new cabinets.  Except Jan doesn't like her cabinet arrangement anyway so . . . .  

Bay - your cabinets are in good condition.  With so much to do, I would wait to paint them for another couple years.  Eventually you can paint or refinish them.  Save your money and time for fence and that barn.   

DH saw on the internet that we are in for a really hard winter with lots of snow and low temps this year.  Anyone else hear about that?


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ... thank you for all the instructions... but understand that is all way over my head.  I HATE doing carpentry work of any kind.  JUST do not want any part of it.  SORRY... sounds stupid I guess... but I hate it.  Fencing, gardening, inside sewing and things... but not carpentry.  I miss my mom so much because she was the carpenter in the family.  Some of this extreme dislike might also be, because my ex was a carpenter, and he was impossible to ever please and I got to hate being around him with any project.......
If you were more available,,,, like closer.... I would pay you to do it....

I got some stuff to spray in there that is supposed to get rid of urine and pet odors.  Going to try it.  Then probably paint the "floors" of the lower cabinets that are going to stay there.  See if that helps to get rid of the smell.    I am going to see about doing something with the stupid corner double sinks (that are too small for much of anything.... ).  But I would be redoing whatever within the spaces that they exist now.   Just aggravated with it all.  I would NOT replace the upper cabinets if I do the lower.  Don't particularly care if they all "match".... and with the price of things right now... not going to spend that sort of money.  Like @Baymule ... fences and things outside need doing more than the cabinets. 

Tested and got home.  Ate a sandwich.  Samples in the house ready to pack.  I went out and got the laundry off the line from yesterday as it is already getting cloudy out there.  Forecast is for showers/storms later and then 30-60% rain for the next 7-10 days... Totally abnormal for here.... Especially since none of it is "hurricane caused " rain.....

I am going to get the samples packed and then head for the pasture to do the bush hogging.  Might get home and get some lawn mowing done if it doesn't start raining...
 DS is wanting to ship those steers tomorrow... so he will be getting them in this afternoon I guess.  I will probably have to go up there to help, sort, or give my opinion.  Plus to make sure he gets the couple off my cows that are up in the back lot behind the barn.  I want them gone too.  Not pushing him to  sell any heifers this trip.... want to hold on to them for a bit... Whatever he does not take (heifers I guess) have got to be weaned anyway... cows are due starting the end of Sept.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I HATE doing carpentry work of any kind. JUST do not want any part of it.


Installing cabinets isn't carpentry, it is general handyman work so you can do it  

If you want to buy new cabinets I'm pretty sure places like Lowes & Home Depot and definitely kitchen/bath 'specialty' shops have free design services. You work with them to decide what you want, they put the list of cabinets together and order them.


----------



## Baymule

You definitely have your priorities straight. Wire and fence posts take precedence over kitchen cabinets! LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Friday morning.  Been an interesting 24 hours.

I got the samples packed and dropped off yesterday.  Got a can of fuel to put in the tractor, took Hydraulic fluid to add... it has a leak in a line(hose)  that he has to replace.  Skies went from blue and hot/humid... to a dark cloud passing.... Got the bush hogging done that I needed to do.  Only took a little over an hour... DS is going to do one little field that he has to cross a small creek and said for me to not go over there... he can get it stuck if it comes to that.  He has to do that, then take this tractor and bush hog over to another pasture that we lease from this same owner... since the thistles just got sprayed, we had to wait for them to die back so the spray was absorbed through the leaves and stems down to the roots.  So he will do bush hogging there next week.  It is pretty steep and some rock too... I don't normally do any there.

Came back and he was working with the skid loader on the flat area he wants to put the concrete pad for the future bunks for the corn silage.  He wants to stop with the bags and the mud and all... put the silage on a pad and pack it and cover with some plastic... but no mud under foot and not having to clean up the plastic and all in the spring.  He was going to go up and see about getting the cows/calves down out of the field in a little while.  So, I came home and got on the mower.  I got alot of the lawn mowed... It actually did pretty good.  So, I was working around the big pile of wood chips... have to go forward and back up a couple places.  Did it a couple times.  Then went to do it again... and the lever that goes into drive/neutral/back was sticking.  I thought I got it out, and all of a sudden my foot slipped and it went forward... up the pile and flipped over.
NO, I didn't get hurt..... but it was fast.  It came straight over and then went to the side and I just wound up on the ground next to it.  Broke the little piece on my glasses that sits on your nose on one side.  Now I HAVE to get new glasses....
Found out I could kneel on the one knee on the "softer ground"... hurt but was possible...
Got the mower flipped back over... some oil spilled out so I decided that I needed  to let it sit, to check it.  DS called right then, and wanted me at the farm to call the cows as he was coming down out of the field with them following... to make sure they came to the barn... So I just got in the car, went up and they were just coming down through the field, and to the gate to the lane that we often run them down to go from the barn,  out to pasture up there... so they knew when they heard me calling, that they were coming to the barn for feed... and came right on down the lane.  Even the 6 bought heifers and their calves  ( the 3-in-ones we bought at that sale that we weren't planning on buying) came right down with ours that know the routine.  Great.....
Got them all in the barn, got in a couple other calves there, and then after sorting off the 6 and their calves, and a couple that we put up there that had no calves that were pregnant,  then got in the 2 cows with the big calves of mine from out in the back.  Did not get in one that I wanted but the calf is smaller... and got in 2 others that we kicked back out because we didn't need them.  The bred heifer of mine is still totally insane, so she is still going to the bred cow sale next week....along with a couple of cull cows.

DS couldn't get in one steer out of the other field last night that he wanted to sell.  But they were not going to get them all riled up more so left it.   So then he put a small roll of hay in the lot and a 1/2 roll in the barn and let the cows and calves in the lot last night.  They had water and the hay.
We agreed to meet back there this morning at 4:30... to sort the calves off the cows to load.  I got there at 4:15 and everyone was quiet which was great... He got there and we got all of them in the barn... then opened the other side and that crazy steer came in with a couple heifers that were out there, came in for feed.... one other crazy heifer out there, and she ran past him back out, but he got the steer so that was PERFECT.  That steer will run you down if he feels trapped in the barn... total nut case.
Sorted the cows out of the calves and kicked them out in the small field with the ones from last night.  Put all the steer calves in together.  The nut case isn't quite as bad in a group.  So we made sure there were no heifers in there by accident, and loaded 17 on the one trailer and 10 on the other trailer and we went to town.  Unloaded them and they sorted them into a couple groups.  10 weighed 412 and 10 weighed right at 500, a big charolais steer weighed about 600 and the nutcase weighed 560...( put him separate)... and a red steer and a charolais went together that weighed about 530 and 3 more bigger black steers weighed around 650...... Calves looked good.... 5 are mine... 2 in each group of 10 and the char steer that they put with the red calf... which was okay as they often pair reds and charl calves....
Prices are looking good, let's hope that they do good today.  After what the ones brought at the specialty sale a week ago, and what prices were reported this past Monday... I hope the trend continues.
Got back home about 7:30.... will go back to the sale later to watch.  I am going to leave early and go see about new glasses.... run a few other errands... while in town.  Eat a meal at the stockyard's lunchroom....
I am going to go out and check the oil levels in the mower... add some if needed... maybe try to start it and see if it will run.  Can't believe I did that.... since it was running better than I thought, with the way DS had talked, I really want to try to keep it going for a bit. I am going to look at some while I am out today too.  And go to the Yanmar dealer to look at their small tractors...

Gas has come down here to 3.63.... diesel went down to 4.99 yesterday here for the on road;  at the  station.  That is still 1.50 / gal more for gas and 2.00/gal more for diesel...than before all this insanity started.... but a break we will take.
Told them that if they could not get the pieces off the explorer, that I needed them to go on and get the whole new system and get it done.  I want it ready to go as soon as I get the title from DMV whether they approve the correction or they don't.  I want it sold....

Seems like the jobs numbers are good... but I am not impressed.  I am still thinking that we are going to see a crash.... HOPE I am wrong... but......
Time to get out and get some things done....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

farmerjan said:


> NO, I didn't get hurt..... but it was fast. It came straight over and then went to the side and I just wound up on the ground next to it. Broke the little piece on my glasses that sits on your nose on one side. Now I HAVE to get new glasses....


 That's very scary stuff!  Really glad you're ok.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> @Ridgetop ... thank you for all the instructions... but understand that is all way over my head. I HATE doing carpentry work of any kind. JUST do not want any part of it. SORRY... sounds stupid I guess... but I hate it.





farmerjan said:


> If you were more available,,,, like closer.... I would pay you to do it....


PAY?!  What is that?  Your kitchen redo sounds more like a road trip with built in fun activities!!!     I told DH we were like those people you see standing by the road with signs "WORK FOR FOOD"! Don't tell DH but we will even sleep on inflatable mattresses to help our friends.  (I can't let him read this post.     Not after the time he fell off the air mattress at Baymule's.  Thought it was an earthquake.  LOL)

Seriously I love doing this type of work.  My favorite part is doing it for next to nothing!  With paint you can make everything look original without demolishing anything.  Well except your corner sink cabinet.  However, even that sink relocation can be accomplished without ripping out those cabinets.  You simply remove the counter tops, remove the sink, and repurpose a cabinet (30" wide preferably) on one side of the existing sink cabinet by removing the shelves inside that cabinet.  Then move the plumbing just a foot or so over and PRESTO!  a new sink in a new location.  You want to stay as close to the existing sink as possible since moving plumbing is not that much fun.  Then the corner cabinet becomes more storage.  Just don't take out ant drawer cabinets since they are expensive to replace and kitchens never have enough drawers anyway. 

Any woman that can load and preg check cows 🐄🐄🐄, wrangle bulls 🐂🐂🐂  tedd, rake, and bale hay  🚜, garden and can 🍑🍐🍏🍓🌱 🍅🥒, raise, slaughter and dress out poultry  🐤🐤🐤🐔🐔🐔🐓 trap and shoot chicken killers  🦉🦝🦨🦡, and move house alone with 2 really bad knees  👩‍🦽, then go through surgery and be back on her feet 🏋️‍♀️  milk testing CAN DO ANYTHING!  

Even survive a serious lawn mower accident that might have killed or put you in the hospital!  👓!!!    

There should be some sort of triumphant music here 🎼🎼🎼🎼but I don't know how to add it to this post.  You are my hero!      👏🏋️‍♀️

First get the acreage fenced in for your calves and everything like that done for your money making business.  The inside work can wait for bad weather.  Let me know when you are ready to tackle the sink and I will bring my tools! 

It took me a lot of time to find appropriate emojis so hopefully they are appreciated!   I am exhausted now - gotta have coffee.


----------



## Baymule

She’s not kidding! Driving clear across the country to do kitchen cabinets and move a sink for a BYH friend is right up her alley. If you have a REAL bed for them to sleep in, that’s even better. Her DH rolling out of the air mattress and going WHOMP on the floor was funny. In all fairness, I slept in a small recliner and THOUGHT I was giving them the better accommodations. Hahaha!  I felt bad about that, now I insist they take my king size adjustable bed (2 extra long twins) with massage. I sleep in a bunk bed. Visions of them rolling off the top bunk are not pretty! Besides, they’d probably get hurt and I wouldn’t get any work out of them! LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

I was more than amazed at that offer.  I try to do all I can for people I care for but that one is about as good as it gets.  I'm amazed, impressed and love who you guys are.


----------



## farmerjan

First off.... @Ridgetop  ... I am VERY IMPRESSED with all the emoji's.... you make me sound like someone who has their sh!t together.... great for my ego... I guess I will continue to let people think I am something special.... no sense in tarnishing that "aura".... . 

Yep, outside is the next - first - thing on the list for here.  Fences and getting the fruit trees moved and get some more chickens... The chickens part may very well get accomplished in a month or so when the fall poultry swap happens down near Richmond that @Mini Horses and I meet up at.   Going to make a big announcement on here also and see if some of the other Va members want to get together... a "meet and greet" kind of thing for maybe that early afternoon. 

Naturally I didn't get as much done as I wanted, before the sale.  Did not even fool with the mower... tomorrow will be soon enough. 
Went by the P.O. and of course NOTHING from DMV for the title...
. 
Talked to the guy there, he is transferring to another P.O. ... can't blame him it is a "step up".... better pay, benefits, you name it... EXCEPT he will be driving 10 miles further. No one to take over the position he has now... SAME OLD SAME OLD... they can't find anyone to work either... signs on the doors and everything....

Supposedly employment is back to "pre-pandemic" levels... double the number of jobs "created" last month than they anticipated... yet how was it that things were so much better then and people were working and we were actually getting a little ahead?????
It is getting to where it is beyond me anymore to understand....and there are an awful lot of young people that don't seem to be working when I am looking.... maybe HALF of the previous workforce just retired....and there aren't enough younger ones to take up the slack????

Ran one errand then DS called and he said that he talked to them at the sale and they were going to start on time  which is 2 p.m..... so I said I would just go there then.  He was going to come as soon as he could get out of work.... He wound up getting there a few minutes before they started.  There were only about 500 head and we both were thinking that might not be a good sign. 
But it was as good a day to sell as most we have had in the past. 
The lighter pen of 412 lb steers brought 2.04.... pretty DA#@ED GOOD !!!!!! the others brought about 1,85 or so, the charolais and red brought in the low  1.60's.... ... the 3 big steers brought like 1.75 or so...I don't have the sheet in front of me... but they did better than we expected overall... so very satisfied.  Some of the guys there are talking that it is going to get cheaper.... we will see.  There is a cow sale there next Tues night... 50 head of fall calving cows,  like the ones we just pulled our calves off of....and some bred heifers and some cows with calves. All one farm consigned for this special sale.   I think DS is going.... I plan to even if he is not.... then I want to take some of mine up to the Bred cow sale the next night.... they get alot of buyers up there and there are also cull cows sold there....it is more of a "regular sale" type of deal for that.....lot more diversity and there are more dairy farms up that way and they get more of the dairy/beef cross cows up there and there is a better market for them... that stupid cow of mine that sucks, is a dairy/beef cross and she shows the holstein (dairy) part.  She will do better up there as will that stupid acting heifer...
Plus, going to the sale on Tuesday eve will dictate more of how prices are looking for Wed... I have heard that replacement breds are higher than they have been.....so Tuesday night will be a good test....If they are high we won't be buying anything....but never know, doesn't hurt to go look. 

So, I left there and went by Walmart to look at available frames for glasses.  They did put a new nose piece on my old ones so at least it is not digging in the side of my nose... they were really busy so I said I would be back to look the first of the week.  Did a little looking - got a few groceries... boy have things really crept up.... I have been looking closer and cannot believe how much "staples" in general have gone up.  Glad I did a lot of stocking up when I first moved in here and before the knee replacements...
Maybe with the cost of fuel dropping, we might see a little bit of prices coming down... but really I doubt it... just see the gas costing less we put in our tank and people will be dumb enough to think that is some big deal...and not look at the bigger picture and compare to "pre-pandemic" costs. 
And the thing I notice is even Walmart does not have full to the brim shelves even now... in any department....
Saw an endcap with canning jars... they were $17 for a dozen qts.... did not even go to look and see if there were other canning supplies in stock... very thankful I have more than I can use....
Tomorrow I am going to check the peaches on the trees next to DS house... the ones here are almost ripe.  Going to pick mine this weekend and can some.  NOT letting the deer beat me to them... Hope that there will be some there on the other trees too. 

I am tired and am going to bed.  I do ache a little, tonight,  so am going to take a couple tylenol or something.  Of course it was hot and muggy and some sun early that changed to clouds.  Then it started to rain after 5-6 p.m.  and we have gotten a fair amount.  Temps  hit 90 again before it rained... hope this rain cools it off a bit... but I just looked at the extended forecast... 40-70% chance for the next 7 days... WOW .  You don't want to complain about rain but I think we are in pretty good shape and I would be more than glad to share some with some of the less fortunate areas....
I also am going to start moving some round bales as GF is "too busy" to do any right now.... Just "banking" time towards any future "discussions" as to how many head of cattle I have or anything like that... to make sure I do enough to "pay for their upkeep" for the year.... another reason to cut back a little bit too... and "do more than my fair share" of work.  It is costing in the neighborhood of $600/ yr to pay for a cow to be on the farm... nearly $2.00 per day... that is getting expensive.  Even with the increased return on the calves... selling a 450 lb calf at say 1.90... that is about $850 return... so only $250 or so for a whole "years work".... takes 100 to make 25,000 year... that's not alot of "pay".... I know that DS is looking at how many he needs to make the farm payment at "doug's farm".... not counting all the other things there are.... So, it is better if he has more of the cattle than me at this point... lot of things to take into consideration... and with GF in the picture, better that I slide off into the shadows a bit more...

I'm done and NOT setting an alarm for the morning...


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Gas has come down here to 3.63


We are down to $4.39 at some stations. You are lucky!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, @Bruce we are fortunate that things are finally getting a little bit better....actually saw gas at 3.59 last evening and diesel has come down to 4.89 at one place.  BUT is that part of this "tax relief" thing?  Is it in anticipation of the up coming elections????  Don't know. 

It is cloudy and damp and dreary this morning.  To be expected with the forecast.  "Heavy thunderstorms" expected this afternoon... 
We had .8 inch rain yesterday aft/eve.  Everything is pretty wet out there. I took down my big pots of hanging spider plants and laid them over on their side.  Seems that a few of the pots do not have any holes or "saucers" for the water overflow and they were a bit waterlogged.  I will leave them down and laid over for the next day or 2.  All the little hanging pots I planted are looking good... but they had holes that I covered and/or saucers attached for overflow water.  Some of the long planters that I have on the deck with the begonias in,  do not have holes in the bottoms either and I am going to take a nail and put a couple of small holes in each.  I have managed to lay them over and let the excess drain off.  Will leave them over for the next day or two while we get this excessive amount of rain, or until I get the holes in them.  

Slept til after 7... been goofing off since then.  Time to get in and do dishes and maybe move some things around in the kitchen and get this new spray-on odor killer/disinfect done in the cabinets and see if it helps.  Probably won't dry very fast due to the humidity and dampness in the air. Hardly ever see it this wet this time of year for this length of time, without a hurricane causing it.  The corn is staying green with all this water.  But DS isn't getting much done with the area he is cleaning out and leveling for the concrete pad for the future silage bunk. 

@Ridgetop .... the thing about the kitchen cabinets.  They were custom made and are not in "cabinet sections"... they are all one piece, there are no shelves in the bottom ones... the doors are all different sizes to "fit the space".  Once the formica countertops get taken off, and I decide which of the windows I want to look out more, and sink to be facing so it is in there square and flat, not in the V of the corner,  there will be some serious cutting since it is not like pulling out a "base unit" for the sink or something like that.  It is one continuous piece across the whole front and the corners are built into it... hard to explain but picture a 10 ft long wall with a solid sheet of "plywood" 30 inches high, across the whole length,  on the front... then cutting out all the doors and drawers to suit someone's thoughts of "I want this one to be here and be wider and then we can fit a smaller door here, and there's 10 inches here so we will put in another door there and make the drawer to match above it"...I don't think there are 2 doors and drawers above them,  that are the same size (width) in the whole thing.  
Yes, I do want to keep the sink in the same spot more or less... so no plumbing to change... Just hate that it is stuck right in the V of the corner... literally. 
Maybe if I get a smart phone.  But, I am just not seeing the way I want it yet in my mind so not going to rush into it.  Even though I hate the way it is... Still going through different possibilities in my mind....
Time to get productive I guess.


----------



## Mini Horses

Get out your battery drill for those flower pot holes.  Less mess than hammer and nail.  Faster.  Easier on plants, dirt movement and pot material.


----------



## Ridgetop

Actually, once you take off the counter tops you can see inside the cabinets and in the spot where there are no drawers just cabinets you can plan for the sink.  Might need a bit of beefing up, but not a problem.  If there is a drawer/drawers over the cabinet door(s) you simply remove the drawer front and attach it onto the open drawer area to form the sink front of the cabinet.  Easy peasy even with solid front cabinets.  Remember you are not cutting holes in the cabinet FRONTS, the sink will go in on top (or undermounted) on the counter top.  The existing cabinet doors will be the doors under the sink.  

But no rush.  Yuo have a lot of stuf to do first.    NOTE:  another emoji!


----------



## Baymule

Driving through West Texas yesterday made me sad. The only green was the prickly pear cactus and mesquite. EVERYTHING is brown. Dry creek beds. Ponds a mere puddle or dry. Very few cattle in fields that normally are full of cows and calves. I had to look hard to see the few that I saw. I’ve never seen it so dry. I prayed for the ranchers and livestock as I drove. I prayed for rain for them. I prayed for rain to replenish the earth. 

I saw new neighborhoods carved out of what used to be sprawling ranches. New neighborhoods going up, a few acres of “ranchettes” and it made me sad to see the lands misused by people who are innocent and ignorant of what they are really getting. Well, they are finding out. As long as water comes out when they turn on the tap, they will be happy. One day, there may not be enough to go around. And we know who wins that, and it’s not the farmers and ranchers who raise our food. 

West Texas has always been the bastion of the tough, hardy ranchers who carved out a living in a hard land. Now it is covered with ranchettes of people who love “the view”. I’ve seen it transform over my lifetime. Land once considered worthless except for cattle and rattlesnakes is now home to million dollar estates. They know not what they do. 

I was glad to get back to East Texas where there are patches of green. Even my own place is brown and dry, but has patches of green. The 2 ponds are real low but have released water in the surrounding soil to have some green grass. The smaller pond is about dry. It’s a green puddle. We’ve gotten 2 pop up showers in recent weeks that has helped. Not much, but every drop of rain is appreciated. 

The neighborhoods are going up in east Texas at breakneck speed but at least we have more water. Ranches and farms are being carved up here too. 

I could better wrap my brain around it if people grew a garden, had a few chickens, goats or sheep. But  the majority do nothing with their piece of land, just look at it as they leave for work. 

Rant over. Gheesh people! If you are going to buy your piece of the land at least do SOMETHING with it to feed yourselves.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Baymule , you are so right.  AT LEAST do something to feed yourself BESIDES the green grass that you have to mow at least once weekly... then complain about the diversity of some weeds interspersed in that grass,  and put all sorts of chemical fertilizers to make it grow more and herbicides to get rid of the "weeds" and the insecticides that kill off all the bugs... good and bad...
I have not the experience with the dryness of west Tx... but have many contacts in the cattle world and it amazes me that they get the production out of the cattle they do with little or no moisture.  I cannot imagine that type of dryness.  We have on average over 40 inches of rain a year in Va.  That is between 3 and 4 inches a month and USUALLY spread out fairly evenly over each month... Not like @Ridgetop with their "rainy season and dry season" different times of the year.  Our vegetation has developed to suit our climate and rainfall.   The vegetation in Texas has developed to suit that climate... east being different than west.  When they start building these huge houses and start splitting the land up into small parcels and putting the demand on for more water that is just not there in any abundance, there is going to be some serious consequences down the road.  
Yes, it is sad.  And going to be a big come-uppence to so many people that come from other places and do not adapt to their environment.  Seems that so many try to impose their requirements on the environment instead of adapting to what is...
 As you said,  they are happy as long as water comes out the tap... and the farmers are the ones that pay the price when it gets rationed. 
Does anyone remember back only 10-15 years ago when they cut all that irrigation water and the almond tree farms did  not get water for irrigation and there were ACRES of trees that died???  Can anyone on here wrap their mind around putting in ACRES of almond trees,  20 ft apart, waiting 3 years for the first crop. and hoping for a good 20-25 years of production??? Now, after say 10 years, when the trees are hitting their peak production... someone decides that water is more necessary for the city "downstream"  and cuts the water for irrigation for the trees in half or cuts it off altogether???? If you have fields of trees which ones do you try to save?  The older better producing ones... the younger up and coming ones....the seedling trees you just spent $50 each and planted 100-150 per acre.... and won't produce for at least 3-5 years....and will produce for 25 years ...Or the trees producing now for another 10-15 years... ???? 
So, you make a decision to allocate your alloted water and watch perfectly healthy, producing trees stand and wither under the sun until their roots have no more water to draw out of the soil and they die...
 Many farmers here in this area that irrigate their corn and some even their soybean crops because they HAVE to get the maximum production EVERY YEAR out of their crops to maintain the numbers of dairy cattle they have.  Everyone is carrying the max number of animals they can, and need the max amount of crops produced to feed these animals.  This spreads the cost out over the numbers so that they can manage to pay their bills and be able to continue on their farming venture.  
Everytime a son or daughter wants to return to the farm, the parent must figure out a way to pay that addition to their farming venture... you have to make a living wage... so either you buy more acreage and incur more debt, but you will get more income to service that debt and pay the person doing the work... or you add to what you have, stretch your resources to make more money on what you have....  
We have pushed the farmers to their limits by this country wanting and needing more and more food and at the "CHEAPEST" price that it can be gotten.  Farmers have gotten as efficient as they can, to spread the costs out over more land or better yields... there will be a limit to this in the very near future.  With the limiting of fertilizers... and the cost being a big factor, production will decrease, and there will be shortages.  With the limiting of water, all the fertilizer in the world WILL NOT help produce a crop.  There is a segment of our population that is waking up to this... like minded people that are on here and other sites that will be able to adapt some and become more self sufficient and produce more for their own needs.  But the growing masses that want everything handed to them, or the ones that want their "lifestyles" to be maintained at levels that never were sustainable... are in for a very rude awakening. 

Money, for the most part, CANNOT BUY water or the rain.... if it could, all the oil "barons" would be paying a monthly payment for XX amount of rain.... and be happy to do it... 

My heart goes out to the ones in the drought stricken areas... Especially since the climate and evolution has geared these plants and animals and even the people on the land, to endure the dryness and still manage to be productive.  But when the water dries up... they can do nothing but try to survive.  The added demands of people on an arid region will just push this to happen sooner.  

We don't have less water on this planet... it is just changing in the distribution... and the intensity of how/when it is being distributed.  This whole green new deal garbage is going to push the limits of crop and food production, in areas that should be picking up the slack from the areas that cannot produce as much anymore...and limit the very areas that might be able to "up their game" even a little bit.. with unwieldy rules and regulations that will curb or prohibit the needed food production.  

There may be some validation in "climate change or global warming".... but it has gone on, on this planet several times over the tens of thousands of years.... and it will go on again.  We are not going to change it any more than the dinosaurs could change it... but there is nothing wrong with trying to take a little better care of the planet along the way... and working WITH mother nature to do so.


----------



## murphysranch

Don't get me started on Almond and Walnut tree plantings that exploded 10 - 15 years ago in the Central Valley of Calif. They planted grazing fields, alfalfa fields, hay fields to be able to "cash in" on the popularity of Almonds and Walnut. Crazy it was..............


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> When they start building these huge houses and start splitting the land up into small parcels and putting the demand on for more water that is just not there in any abundance, there is going to be some serious consequences down the road.


Here in So CA some small towns tried to prevent builders from putting in mega neighborhoods due to lack of water and sewer facilities.  The builders sued the cities and won!  They were allowed to jam in as many homes as possible and the farm wells dried up.


farmerjan said:


> And going to be a big come-uppence to so many people that come from other places and do not adapt to their environment. Seems that so many try to impose their requirements on the environment instead of adapting to what is...


People that buy into these communities are not knowledgeable about the long term weather patterns and all they see is the huge houses with automatic sprinklers on their shrubbery and lawns.  Then they are angry when the city runs out of water and rations it.  Of course, water is never rationed to people like Pelosi, she just arranges to take it from the farmers in the San Joaquin Valley which used to feed half the US!  

Farmerjan you are right on target with your post!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> actually saw gas at 3.59 last evening and diesel has come down to 4.89 at one place. BUT is that part of this "tax relief" thing?


I don't think the federal "gas tax holiday" thing ever got traction.



Baymule said:


> West Texas has always been the bastion of the tough, hardy ranchers who carved out a living in a hard land.


Do you suppose there is a reason the stocking rate there is calculated as "many acres per animal unit" rather than the other way around? 

Keep putting houses on that and after a while nothing will come out of their taps. Bet they want lush green lawns too.



murphysranch said:


> Crazy it was..............


Yep and now they have no water to give the water loving trees.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce west Texas has always been many acres per cow, 50 to 30 acres. I can remember droughts where ranchers used flame throwers to burn the spines off prickly pear cactus, for the cattle to eat. 

I see ads on Craigslist for cornstalk hay for cattle. Rolls are $85! We are in a bad drought, cornstalks and a protein lick tub will at least get cows through the winter.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night.  Been some humid, muggy hot days.  (90's mostly, with some spotty showers popping up here and there.  It rained in Fairfield, 3 miles south of me today at VDOT DS said and we did not get a drop... just a few dark clouds but they were mostly south of here...

Went to Geneva's for lunch with the family yesterday and got to meet and talk to her boyfriend.  Seems nice, and so does her sister's boyfriend.  They are both farmers... layers for the sister's boyfriend family, beef cattle for Geneva's bf and they have trucks and contracts to haul poultry litter from a couple of BIG poultry farms around there... They are a couple hours apart but it works for the guys to ride together to come down and the girls to ride together to go up to their respective BF's.... there will be a couple weddings in the next year or 2 I am pretty sure. 
Came home and didn't do alot here.  Too hot and humid and I am still having these nagging headaches some days. 
Stopped at the farm to see if the truck was there to move hay and no one was around.  2 trucks are hooked up to the trailers from Friday, and the bale truck was not there.  Called DS last eve while up at the cow waiting for her to get done eating and no answer. 
DS finally texted me today, and asked if I wanted to move round bales.  I said I could and then told him about not being able to get with him yesterday and maybe do some and that I did not see the truck anywhere.
So, I went to the farm and got the truck and went out and moved about 24 or so at the one place, all down to the front area so he can load them on the trailer to bring them home. They were scattered all up through the field where he made them and this way he can just load them and not go gallivanting all over the field to collect them with the tractor and spear one at a time.  There will be 2 loads and maybe a couple left to get with the truck.  I did bring 2 home with me on the truck when I came back.  There are 2 old bales there, along the fence in the trees that I am going to go back and try to lift and put on the truck to bring home for the garden.  Probably won't use them til next year but there will still be usable stuff,  and I plan to put them along the side of the garden that doesn't seem to grow stuff very good.  Not sure what was there before but it is very poor growth on the striped crenshaw winter squash....
Neighbor texted me did I want any yellow squash... I saw them out in the yard when I came home from doing the hay and stopped.  I really don't need them, but it was only about 6-8 squash, so I said I would take them.  They will go in the freezer.  I have to get out in the garden to see what is out there... haven't been out since I flipped the mower.  Got to check the oil and see if it will start too.  Just haven't gotten to it. Took the truck back and DS wanted to get in the last few cows to wean off the calves and get them run out to pasture... asked me to come back after I did my cow.  So I left the truck, brought the car and went and did the cow... then went back.  DS has been scraping, and leveling the place he is going to put the concrete pad for the silage pit.... and got about 1/2 to 2/3 of the stone down.  He has done a pretty good job... he eyed it and then this evening took the transit and had a few places to cut down a little but it was within 16 inches difference from one side and end to end when he started.  By the time he got done with the little smoothing.. he has an 10 inch fall from one end to the other....100 ft long... and he said barely 3-4 inches from side to side of 30 ft.  That should be about perfect to not collect water.....but not too much difference from one end to another. 

He called the cows in but not all of them came up and he did not want to chase after them.  He was tired and the skid loader is not the smoothest riding thing so alot of jouncing around.  Said that it would be better to not try to get after the cows in the heat.  These are the 6 we bought as 3-in-1's at the sale several months ago.  Going to wean off their calves... they were out with the ones that we pulled all the steer calves off of... and he wasn't sure about whether they needed to be weaned yet.  There are a couple of cows that had heifer calves that we weaned off and kept in the small lot below the barn.  Also another cow that has a calf that somehow did not get weaned in another lot there... so we just decided to make coming in to get the grain in the bunk in the barn a "good thing" and not bother them tonight.  We will get all the calves and cows together and kick out all the cows and keep the calves there in the small field to wean them. 
We talked about the bred cow sale this Wed that we were going to take the couple of cows to... and said it might not be worth making the trip for just 2-3 cows this month... plus he is pushing to get the "pad " grading done so they can form and then pour concrete asap.... he also said that if he could get the one big fat bull in that won't stay at pastures that we are going to sell, then he could also go... but there is grass there and they could wait for next month with all he has to do.  I don't care one way or another.  We'll play it by ear.  I mentioned that I want to go to the sale tomorrow night that is at the local livestock market... that they advertised... he said he was not going to go but that would be good.  I am not planning to buy any if the prices are as high as they seem to be trending.  And the talk is that these bred cows and cow/calf  pairs are going to get higher... so waiting til next month when mine are closer to calving might be better.  He has one that has a crummy calf that he is wanting to sell also....might be less "push" with the concrete slab already  poured by next month.  Plus it will be a little cooler.... We'll see how tomorrow night goes and decide from there. 

DS is going to my brother's in NY fishing on Monday and Tuesday with one of his Dr's  that loves to fish.  I think a few days away will be good for him.  I plan to get a bunch of the hay moved when he is gone as the truck will be there and there will be no pressure.  Might do some tomorrow, but I need to get new glasses and I did not go to town today.  Wed I am testing and then might be getting cows in in the afternoon and going to the sale.  Thursday morning I have a dentist checkup appt.... then will be going to the farm 125 miles away... he called today and asked if Th-Fr-Sat would work.  Since I will be already 25 miles north of the house at the dentist... just makes sense to keep heading north. Called him back and he said Th would be great.  I will be able to stop and do any errands,  if I want to, and be there  by 1 p.m. to test.  It will be an all day thing by the time I do the dentist and drive to the farm,  then test and then drive home... but I will get home by around 5-6 p.m. and can do the cow and then just "collapse" for the evening.
So we will play tomorrow by ear and then go from there.
DS said one of the guys at work wants to sell 2 cow/cf pairs... said he just has too many and needs to cut a few... he buys hay from us and is looking at the hay and the cow numbers..... They have been running with the bull so may very well be bred back... DS is going to look at them.  Priced them at 1500 each,  if he takes both... supposed to be younger cows...  with prices they would be a decent buy... I will know more tomorrow after the sale...

Got in the shower and washed my hair a little bit ago when I got home... I was so sweaty from "doing nothing" it seems...got the fans on and it is not all that cool now.  Got to eat something, stomach started to growl...


----------



## Baymule

All the things you do with trailers and tractors, do you travel and give lessons? Texas is nice in the spring…….

I have a learning curve, but I’m learning. Son has 2 old Massey’s one has a front end loader, but wasn’t born with the proper attachment, it’s just rigged up. I’m considering an 80 horse old Ford with proper gear for attachment for front end loader. It’s a 70’s ? Model and only $3500.


----------



## farmerjan

What is the model of the Ford?  We have a 4600 and a 6600.  They are great tractors and fairly maneuverable.  Good on fuel overall and very usable.  Not hard to get on and off either...  That is a very good price....  but that said, look at the drought and conditions, and farmers going out.  There will be some more equipment for sale as people quit and money gets tight. 
Things to consider is the number of hours on the tractor and look for things like any grease/oil leaks.... if there are oil and gas filters, look to see if the farmer has scratched the date on the filter.  Most all farmers will scratch the date on the filter when it is changed.... they don't have time to go look at papers when they have a down day and can do things like normal maintenance, oil changes, greasing etc.  All according to how much use the tractors get here, the filters get changed yearly or every couple years... I don't know what # of hours  DS uses for guidelines.  I will have to ask him.
  You want to drive a tractor and see if the steering is easy to use, and if it seems tight while driving... don't want to feel like you turn the wheel for half a turn before the wheels actually turn.  And the brakes... you want to step on them and have them stop..... PTO works on the back...also are there at least 2... preferable 4 "holes" in the back for hydraulic lines.  Make sure there are no leaks in hydraulic lines although they are replaceable... but they are getting expensive....You won't see any leaks unless the tractor is running and you are using the hydraulic levers which puts the fluid into the lines so there is pressure...  Beware of any "new paint"..... cleaned up by a pressure washer is fine... but you want to make sure that you get to try it so that once running the little "seeps and leaks" will show up.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the pointers! I appreciate it!


----------



## Mini Horses

Much worse than buying a car....and fewer mechanics around!


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> That is a very good price.... but that said, look at the drought and conditions, and farmers going out. There will be some more equipment for sale as people quit and money gets tight.



That may be the only good news about the drought since we need a tractor.  Although bad news for farmers that are barely breaking even.  Oh wait, that would be all of them!


----------



## farmerjan

Wed... LONG DAY.... the biggest news is it started to POUR DOWN rain around 3-3:30 p.m.  when we were getting the cows in the barn lot.  And then it poured down again this eve around 8-9 on  our way home from the stockyards.  
They call 'em "Toad stranglers" for a reason. 

Got up around 3:30 a.m.    Went to the farm and got there about 5 for a supposed 5:30 milking.  Everything is dark... The father doesn't get there 'til 5:15 or so, the daughter doesn't get there until after 5:30... and we don't get started milking until 6.... Could've slept another half hour or more....
Finally got done and left there around 10:30.  Stopped at the Goodwill and did some looking.  Bought an electrolux canister type vacuum  with the power nozzle for $4.99... mostly like the one I have.  Could not pass that up.... sure was not looking for one as mine works... but could never buy a new (er) one so I am glad to have it.  Parts will interchange at the least. Yes, I plugged it in and it worked.

Stopped and filled up at a station... $3.19... if you paid cash... all the other stations were 3.24 if you used a card.  We are down to 3.49 here but WOW....
Came home, packed the samples, DS texted and was going to be at barn after work to get the cows in as he was planning to take them after all...
So it had been very sunny and hot and muggy as all get out.  But then around 2 it started to cloud a little in the west and then it started to get dark .... I met him at the barn and he went down and managed to get the bull in through the gate into the lot that comes up to the barn... and left him to hopefully meander his way up the hill, while we were going to see about getting in the cows from the field behind the barn.   In the meantime, I was getting the gates and panels rearranged and the car parked crossways in a gap, and got the gates open for him to be able to drive his truck out in this field behind the barn for the "idiot " cows.  
Got them out through the gate, into the little area and one ran back but the worst of them went right down the alley and into the barn lot.  He backed up the truck and got the other one as she did not want to be left alone... It was POURING down rain at this point.  I opened the gate, let him out and got my car back out and then sat there for a few minutes since it was pouring so hard.  I was soaked right through to the skin.  DS was sitting in his truck down closer to the barn... and he called and said did you ever????  I said I was waiting for it to let up a little so I could close that other gate and then I had to go home and get a dry shirt at least.  He said to go get it and maybe it would have let up by the time I got back... 10 min or so.  
I hung my dripping shirt in the bathtub and came back... it had let up some... got the gate closed and went into the barn.  We sorted off the 3 calves, and then the bull came right up by the gate in that lot so he shut the cows in the barn and let the bull in.  
 Then we loaded the 5 cows and the bull... and left for the sale.  Left those 3 calves in with 2 bull calves we sorted off yesterday.... the bull calves were off the 3-in-1 's that we bought... we left them bulls in case we decided that we wanted to keep one as a bull if by chance one was outstanding.... NOPE... not going to keep either as a bull.  They are nice... will make nice steers, but nothing "extra special" to want to keep them as bulls.  Tomorrow they will get  banded and one of the 3 smaller calves will get treated for pinkeye... it is pretty bad.  Since they would not come to the front of the field, we just didn't see it.  
It rained so hard on the way up there it was hard to see.... It stopped by the time we got there.  Unloaded and the bull and 2 cows were put in the cull cows... the bull weighed 2110 lbs... he was a big boy and looked good.  Not a bad disposition but he would not stay where you put him and would go along and set his shoulder against a post and push... has broken at least 20 off .... got tired of his nonsense.  
They sold decent.  The bull brought 1.10 /lb... so that was a very nice deal... my 2 cull cows brought about what I paid for them, so it was a wash. They were not real big cows.    The 3 we sold as breds did okay... not as good as I wanted after last night's high prices... but they weren't the quality as the ones last night.  The bred heifer surprised me and brought $1100... and I am glad she is gone.  She was not real big and she is an idiot.   We are glad they are all gone... end of this bunch of problem animals.  Didn't make a big profit,  except the bull did real good....but didn't bury any or anything stupid because they got hurt or tried to kill themselves or something.  Frees up another field (lot) there at the barn too. 

Left to come home and it started to POUR down rain again... thunder,  lightning...wind blowing.... 
So we are home.. It let up and I scrambled for the car and he got in the other truck and  was leaving to go to GF.... We had fixed the gates for the calves earlier before we left, so they are fine for the night.  
I'm going in to take a hot shower and get some sleep.  I have to be at the dentist in the morning at 8... have to take the sample bottle tray  that is ready... then go to the farm 125 miles north to test at 1 p.m.   
I will look at the rain gauge in the morning but I would say over 1-2 inches between the 2 rains.  Don't know if we are going to get anymore tonight and not worried about it.  Hope this cools it down a little bit though.  90's and the humidity was making it feel like a sauna to just walk across the room...


----------



## Baymule

Getting rid of idiot cows and the bull is a good day. Getting rain makes it even better. Why don’t you send me a pint jar of rain, I could pour it on the ground. I just KNOW it would attract more because rain doesn’t like to be all alone. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

Having to do all that loading and sorting in heavy rain, lucky they came in the barn!  I wonder if the lower prices were because of some people deciding to give the sale a miss due to the heavy rain.


----------



## farmerjan

Home from testing and waiting on DS to call so we can work the 2 bull calves and the one calf with the pinkeye through the chute.  He said he would let me know when he is at the barn....
Got up and took my "pre-meds" before the dentist appt.... have to do it every time I get dental work done, cleanings and all, since getting the replacements.   Dumped all the plants that were full of water to the top edge from all the rain.  2.8 inches total was what I dumped out of the rain gauge, this morning.

Sample bottles in car,  got done there and left to meander my way north.  Took the "scenic route" up Rt. 11 which the interstate "replaced" years ago for speed and to not go through all the little towns.  Stopped at a wagon with just picked sweet corn and got another dozen.  Self serve, honor system  payment... and I didn't have much cash on me since I had bought dinner last night at the stockyard.  Didn't want to leave a check as alot of people don't like/trust them.  Stopped at McAllisters to get lunch... it has pretty nice sandwiches and soups and salads... "higher end" type sandwiches... Then went to the feed store near the farm and checked for darts for the gun for shooting the calves with antibiotics,  for pinkeye,  out at pasture... didn't have any but found a pair of ankle boots that I could actually get my ankle/foot into... so I got them.  Not cheap... along the line of muck type boots... I need something I can get on and off this ankle. Then stopped at the orchard next to the dairy and they were open til 4 p.m. and I wanted to get some peaches and they had "seconds" at half price.  She said she would get a box for me. 
Then tested... down to 33 cows...  went back and got a box of peaches, got some good nectarines and a small  bag of some HUGE "good"  peaches.  Came on home and got here about 5. 

Looks like the rain is done with us now for a couple days... radar showing it all towards the east. The temps are supposed to drop off about 10-15 degrees... nights ought to be nice for sleeping. 
Tipped all the planters and all back up right.  Have to go hang all the big spider plants back up as I had taken them down with the forecast yesterday and then glad I did because of the wind and t-storms last evening. 
I am going up to do the cow and then hopefully DS will call.  I am tired and want to get some sleep and not set an alarm for tomorrow.  Will do the corn and work on the peaches tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule PM me your address and I will send a pint of water next day air so you can invite more to come for a visit.....

Friday morning.  COOL 64 out there.  Partly cloudy but the radar looks like it is passing and we will see more sunshine.... That works for me.  Next few days are supposed to be cooler than normal... Interesting.  2 days of sun and then possible showers late on Sunday and then another week of 30-50% rain... Certainly has turned out to be a wetter than normal summer... One good thing is that our corn won't be stressed so will stay green longer....
Went to the farm after doing the cow and DS and I got the 3 calves in.  Banded the 2 bull calves... the one is really high headed... hope this calms him down a little... the other was a nice calf... nothing outstanding but has a good build and with a nice butt... will make a real nice steer.  They went back in with the other few heifers we weaned off the cows last week when we sold the steers.   Treated the other one's eyes... the 3 small ones, 2 off my cows and 1 off DS's idiot cow, will stay in the barn lot there and I will feed grain and hay for the next several days.  Hope her eyes clear up  and then they will go to the nurse cow pasture.  I will put them in the lot there and feed grain and some hay for about a week and then when they know that there is grain in the barn, will let them go out through the creep gate and graze and hope they figure out to come in through the creep gate with the others that I am graining some everyday.   This way they will get fed better than DS would take care of them at the barn and have shelter if they want.... Since the ones on my nurse cow come in with the other 3 all the time now, they will have some others to "follow" and learn the routine.
Got a new calf on one of the cows we took back to the nurse cow field.  It is the one we called the lame cow.  She has gotten better in the last 2 years, but still has some sort of back/leg problems.  She is quiet and easy going, and have her one heifer there also that is bred.  She has real big front teats this time and the calf is having trouble getting on the fronts but seems to be nursing the backs real good.  I am going to try to get her in and see if I can get the front 2 teats drained out so the calf can get on them better.  I suspect this will be the cow's last calf, she was not supposed to be here for more than one and kept getting pregnant right away and this is her 4th calf here.  But she still lays down alot so I know that the back/leg still bothers her.  No sense in pushing our luck.  She has had a very good, extended life here.  This is a heifer calf also, so if it is decent we will keep it and continue the legacy.  Time will tell. 

DS wants me to move round bales today... there are all the ones on the wheat field that I thought GF was moving... but obviously she is not doing anything at the present time.... He is leaving early Sunday morning to go up to my brother's in NY state to Lake Ontario to go fishing on his boat with one of the DR's. that works on his neck/shoulder/headaches... he needs the break.  He asked me last night if I would do the chickens at his house... guess she is too busy with getting her daughter ready for school next week to even help him out that way.  Once a day for an hour???? Nope, easier to ask me.  I wish he would get rid of the chickens,  as he does not have any real interest in them anymore...he doesn't show them, and they just cause grief with his father and his constant criticism all the time.  He doesn't spend any time at his house anymore.... I think things are not so great at her house lately, but he won't say anything.  Not getting involved.

I did get new glasses ordered the other day.  Should be here in a week.  Then I can keep my old ones for the barn and stuff and at least have an extra pair.  Expensive enough...$500+..... got all the "bells and whistles", a newer lighter weight type of "lenses"  (polycarbonate something or other),  with the transitions lenses (which I have always gotten) to get darker outside,  and the progressive lenses so no bi-focal line, anti glare for the night driving since I have more trouble now especially with the newer headlights that are just too piercing.... and a newer style that makes them have a wider field of vision that is not distorted with the progressive lenses.  The one thing I do not like the progressive lenses for,  is that looking out the edges like I do to look at equipment behind me, it is blurry due to the nature of the progressive lenses.  So, will see how I like the newer style of lenses.  I am hoping it will improve being able to glance out of the corner of my eye to look at equipment that is behind me while on the tractor. 

So, I am going to get the samples packed from last night.  Have to mark the ones that he wants tested for the A2A2 milk as he has someone that is interested in some.  Down to 32 cows milking.... I expect he will be out before the winter.

Think I will get the corn done before I go anywhere since it will be easier.  The peaches will require some time to scald and peel and all that.
Got a farm scheduled for Monday, and have to get in touch with a couple more.  Got another for Friday but have to check with him middle of the week to make sure.  Some places will be getting into chopping corn in the areas that haven't gotten as much rain... want to get them done so that it is one less thing for the farmers to have to deal with.
Time to get up and going....


----------



## Mini Horses

Busy, busy!   At least, being in cattle farming, you understand your customer time needs for more than milking.  It helps.  Most of my assigned stores have had same managers for the several years I've serviced them.  Makes it easier for both of us!

Now you're trying to work in the produce....I'm there 😊  sometimes the next day you wonder how you did it!!   canning is such a time consumer!    Oh. I love it and enjoy the results but, while happening, geesh.   It's something that works well if there are two working it.   This weekend will be a marathon of sorts.   Like...time to do doesn't wait.  Gotta pick, gotta process, gotta make time.

I need to rework freezer so I can buy beef from you at swap.  That's NOT far off


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses you are right about one thing.  It is more fun and even more productive, to have 2 working together... I sure wish I had company to do some of it... do it together and share the end results... sure wish we were closer...  I get to where I have to push myself to get things worked up in the kitchen... of course it would help if kitchen was in more "organized condition"..... OH WELL.... next year.  There will be plenty in the freezer and what I have picked up at the discount store... Garden fence will be a PRIORITY and hopefully fence around the whole place.... fruit trees moved this fall/winter...  

Yeah, we really push this time of year to juggle things.  I have done the late night canning thing too.  Glad I do not have anyone here milking right now... don't know if I could push that much right now.  
Yeah, helps to have a good relationship with the farmers that I work with.  Years of knowing the inner workings of the farms and what they do and don't do.... we work with each other,  since we also have to make hay and different things on our own place.  And not having so many,  to try to work around 4-5 every week...

How's the new goat doing?   Getting more comfortable with his surroundings?  

Poultry swap is in 5 weeks... WOW.... I plan to get some pullets/hens to take home... looking for some purebreds too ... am contacting some of the breeders to see about finding some New Hampshires again...


----------



## Mini Horses

So far the new buck is a dream animal!   Not aggressive, fence respectful, good to handle.  Must wear a watch because he knows feeding time.      he's fed as does are being milked & fed.   But wanted him to come when called and to the magic feed bucket, so began day he came here.   Ya know how important that is!

Processed & canned all day.   Making cheese in short while.  Then a welcome bedtime.👍


----------



## Baymule

That chicken swap sounds like a lot of fun. I hope y’all have a great time and others that may be in the area go too!


----------



## farmerjan

Came in for a sandwich a little bit ago.  It is an absolutely gorgeous day out there.  Started at 56 and sun came up.... Comfortable 80's with NO HUMIDITY.... 
Moved some round bales of the wheat straw that DS had baled up as they are supposed to come and spray and kill the johnson grass and he is going to plant back a variety of rye that is more heat tolerant... get a crop off late this year and then it will grow and we should get a good crop off next spring.  Since the wheat never got combined and the soybeans never got planted and it is WAY TOO LATE.... what a bad experience.  So much of the seed had shattered/fallen that there is wheat coming up all over again from it... but the johnson grass is 3x the height after little more than a week....Alot of lost money/income from not getting the wheat combined and straw baled and sold.  These rolls will make bedding/picking for the cows this winter and the seed will go back into the soil at the pastures and germinate for some added green growth.... but it would have made better hay in the early soft dough stage before it matured and dried and so much was lost back onto the ground.  

Came home and had another headache and quit early for the night. 

Went this morning and moved the rest of the wheat bales off the big field, then moved all the ones off the 6 acre field that is across the creek that DS put the new pipe in to replace the one that had washed out so bad and we couldn't get into that field for 2-3 years...  Then went up and moved 14 of the 4x5 rolls off another hay field and put them in front of the gate to the guy who buys them from us... the one we custom make his hay.... as he has more cows than he has hay for off the first cutting.  This year has been a bit better for him for the grazing... but his hay was less than normal. He usually buys some from us and his tractor is smaller so cannot handle the big 5x5 ones.  So we make one place close to him with the 4x5 baler when we make his hay and just take it and drop it by the gate and he moves them up to his storage area... I put 14 bales there today.  Then came home to eat and put a gallon of tea out in the sun, put a load of clothes in the washing machine and will hang them out in a little bit.  

Got to work on the peaches I got.  Corn is in the freezer except for the 4 ears I am going to eat, 2 tonight and 2 tomorrow night.  Next is a trip out in the garden.  Decided to just put all the scrap stuff from the house in the section that is not producing well and will try to build up the soil a bit this year.  
Have seen several good sized bucks out here this year.... they go from here to the corn to the pasture next door where we winter a bunch of cattle.  I hope there are quite a few less next year.  

Gas has come down here to 3.49.  I think I mentioned that I got it for 3.19 cash when I was testing south of here near Roanoke... 

There is a company that is advertising whole house generators... 0% down and 0% interest for 48 months.  I am going to call them on Monday to see if they come this far north to put them in and what the prices are.  I am a little concerned with the forecasts of a severe winter this year.  If it is cold I am not too concerned about the freezers if the power goes out... but if it is not real cold, then it could be a problem.  Seems like we get alot more freezing rain and crappy weather than we get real cold or snow.  Would like to know.  My parents had a generator when we were kids growing up and it saw a fair amount of use in CT.... we were the only house in the neighborhood that had power many times... and we would have lots of people in to cook meals and such.... I think about the derrachio winds that we had about 10 years ago and lost our power in late June for 5 days... DS and I traded the generator he had back and forth so that I could keep the freezers going and necessary things... it was a PITA but we didn't lose any food.  Might be a better investment at this point than a smaller tractor deal... Haven't found anything that I really like and the prices are through the roof anyway.  

Lots of things on the list to consider... Fencing is pretty much number one... but I figured that 0% down and 0%financing is something to consider.  

Cabinets don't smell so bad so might go through and spray good again... much as I hate painting wood, I might try painting them after a second round of this spray once it dries.  Still looking at the corner and trying to decide which way I want the sink... I am thinking on the "right" and then take out the cabinet part on the left and slide the portable dishwasher in there and then it would be able to just stay there????....I stand there and try to imagine which way I would prefer to stand and how to utilize the space.  I have even thought about putting in a single large one and a smaller one but not have them kitty corner like that... have thought about a triple sink like in commercial kitchens... and I don't like stainless steel but to have the usable space and size....Can't swing the faucet from one sink to the other now because it catches the counter and gets water everywhere... have to turn it off everytime you switch sinks...Wish I had my old sink with the built in drainboards on the sides.... 
Well time to go do something... like hang the clothes... I am going to do another load of just the jeans so they are dry before the next round of wet weather they are calling for.  As hot as it has been, it doesn't take much to get them all sweaty and it is no fun to put on smelly jeans so I go through them fast.


----------



## Ridgetop

Work it out on paper to scale.  Cheaper than puling cabinets out.  LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Get a roll of wrapping paper, plain colored....tape and spread over counter tops and draw where you want things or cut a piece that's the sink you want, to move it around...stand there and pretend 😁🤔. Move between refer, sink, etc.   You can more realistically decide.  The current items covered  help you visually.    $10 in paper could save hundreds in cabinets, plumbing and sinks/faucets.

Well. That's my idea. 😊

I'm concerned with winter this year....not wanting snow and cold!  It's rare that I get a lot of extreme in my area BUT when we do, area is not set up to handle it well.  Haven't had more than an inch or two in several years.  We're do for a hit and with crazy weather all year, yeah, it could happen.


----------



## farmerjan

I like that idea @Mini Horses ... I will try it....get some plain paper and try that.  

Several years ago DS had to go down to the Hampton Roads area with the huge snow blower the state has up here... there was like 20-30 inches of snow down there... And because the coastal areas do not get any great amount of snow, it just shut down everything.  He ran it like 20 hrs a day for 3 days because there wasn't anyone else capable of running it.  He was teaching a guy "on the job" to run it.... they opened up a neighborhood for a lady that needed dialysis and they brought her out in one of the huge trucks to get her to where she could get in an ambulance to take her to the hospital... no power for like 3 days or something... but the roads were totally impassable... because they aren't set up to handle something like that.  Here we just go along and deal with it because we get it and have the equipment... 
Look at what @Baymule  got hit with... once in a lifetime snow down there... at least they didn't lose their power for days.....

Cloudy here this morning... Forecast went from partly sun/clouds to mostly cloudy and now some rain by 2-3 p.m.???? Yesterday was so nice... sure could have used a 2nd day of that... Hope the clothes will dry enough.  Temps in the upper 60's last time I looked.  

DS texted me and said that the guy got all the bales of hay moved so I can go move some more to his gateway,  off of the hayfield.  Would like to get most of them done today before we get the rain so he can get them moved up to his storage spot.  Plus let the grass grow without keeping driving on it.  Going to eat a little something and then maybe go up and move more. I have to go up and down the driveway of the house there so didn't want to do it too early on a Sunday morning either.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have a coat closet, under the stairs, that I have NEVER used.  . It is downstairs, middle if house and temps rarely change.  I'm  going to put shelves in there, along a wall and use for the foods I've canned.    Looking upstairs in all the cubbies, I have enough shelving units and wood if I need more, to do it FREE.    it will give me downstairs access and only 20' from kitchen....room for some of my large, rarely used pots, too.  I can scoot a couple stacked containers under lower end of stairs area for empty jars.   My huge walk-in closet in bedroom is half storage now with extra lids, paper products, laundry stuff, my canners, dehydrator, vacuum sealers, etc.  Trying to reorganize before winter and all these canned goods are everywhere!  One day this week, going into the bedroom, I passed "this door" and said WHOA...there's an unused place😳🤔 waiting to be discovered!

So, I just planned to enlarge my kitchen with a small project.  . What a deal.


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> I have a coat closet, under the stairs, that I have NEVER used.  . It is downstairs, middle if house and temps rarely change.  I'm  going to put shelves in there, along a wall and use for the foods I've canned.    Looking upstairs in all the cubbies, I have enough shelving units and wood if I need more, to do it FREE.    it will give me downstairs access and only 20' from kitchen....room for some of my large, rarely used pots, too.  I can scoot a couple stacked containers under lower end of stairs area for empty jars.   My huge walk-in closet in bedroom is half storage now with extra lids, paper products, laundry stuff, my canners, dehydrator, vacuum sealers, etc.  Trying to reorganize before winter and all these canned goods are everywhere!  One day this week, going into the bedroom, I passed "this door" and said WHOA...there's an unused place😳🤔 waiting to be discovered!
> 
> So, I just planned to enlarge my kitchen with a small project.  . What a deal.


I can’t believe you just left a closet like that empty!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> So, I just planned to enlarge my kitchen with a small project. . What a deal.


That's awesome!


----------



## Ridgetop

Mini Horses said:


> I'm concerned with winter this year....not wanting snow and cold! It's rare that I get a lot of extreme in my area BUT when we do, area is not set up to handle it well. Haven't had more than an inch or two in several years. We're do for a hit and with crazy weather all year, yeah, it could happen.


DH read yesterday that California is in for a 200 year flood this coming winter.  Believe it when I see it.

Just our luck that we will move from So. CA to Texas and have a drought in TX while CA has abundant rain and forage!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> We are down to 3.49 here


I have seen it down to $4.29 at a couple of stations. Wanna trade?


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry @Bruce ....that particular trade is not to my advantage... even I can do that math... but then I do the "old style math".... have no idea how they do this new style stuff...


Was an okay day... if you like cooler and damp... 62 to 71... but cloudy and drizzly wet... just enough to get the grass wet and keep everything damp.  But so much nicer with the cooler temps.  

Got everything together;  bottles in trays in car, meters in back, hoses and changed the brackets on enough to be able to go test.  Went by the barn and did the calves;  one had managed to get out in the other field but didn't like being alone so came back in the barn when I opened the gate... and I put grain in the feed bunk in the barn and they all figured out where it was.  Put 2 sections of hay and also opened up the short alley that has lots of grass... so they could eat either/both.   Went to test and then after I got done and loaded all the meters etc back in the car, came back by the barn and all 3 were laying together in the alley area in the grass.  Acted contented so that was good.  Did the nurse cow and the 6 calves up there came right in, through the creep gate,  to the bunk on the other side of the gate from the nurse cow.  I will be able to get these 3 trained I think without too much problem... The one is such a runt, she is stunted... acts okay but really don't expect her to do anything... almost a dwarf but features are all normal sized... most dwarf calves have larger heads or are not well proportioned.  

Then just came home and got the samples in the house and all.  Will pack them and get ready to go out tomorrow.  Got a farm scheduled for tomorrow afternoon,  now... and I plan to move hay in the morning to the gate area for the guy to move up to his storage place.  
We have had the misty drizzle and maybe some showers tonight... and possibly a few in the morning then mostly taper off and possible some sun tomorrow afternoon.  Wed  and Thurs are only slight chance.   I will move hay Tuesday and then see how many more he will get... I think he is buying 50 from DS... I know that he has gotten 26 so far... (12 from DS moving, 14 from me moving)... I think there are at least 14 more there at the one field... then some at another close field... But I will get the rest out of the one field I hope tomorrow.... and then go from there. Didn't plan on this herd tomorrow, but that is okay... Still have one scheduled for Friday aft...

Was sitting here at the desk and heard SNAP..... got a mouse in a trap.  Yesterday I was just thinking that I must have gotten rid of the problems for awhile....I have been checking the traps every day since they are right there in plain sight in the kitchen..... so I checked the other traps and there were 2 MORE in traps.... WHAT ???? .... Must've just moved a family in..... oh well.... at least they are getting caught.  

Called the company that advertised the generator install ...0% down and 0% financing for 4 years... of course they are way south of here, down near the Va Tech college in Christiansburg and do not come this far north..... haven't heard any ads for any up this way doing it.... .  Going to try to check on some places... Deb said she would be interested in one also so it would have been 2 installs 1/2 mile apart... Oh well... it was an idea... I did see one ad for $150, down and $150/month.... might call them just to see.... might be able to work a deal if there are us both doing it.... That's for another day though... need to get the hay done and testing this week.  

Boy, it got dark quick with the clouds and all... but the days are getting shorter already.... hate to see the winter come on.... Not looking forward to it this year.  

Going to get the samples packed this evening, and get the bottles ready for tomorrow,  so I can concentrate on moving the hay in the morning.


----------



## farmerjan

Just heard another SNAP...... yep, another mouse.  This makes 4 today.  Been 2 1/2 weeks since I got 4 in 3 days....  DARN things....


----------



## Mini Horses

First cool weather.....they're looking for winter housing.  🤣😂🤷.  You need a couple cats. 👍


----------



## Baymule

I think I fell asleep on the phone again last night, but at least you yelled at me so I woke up enough to mumble something incoherent. Hahaha! Cats around there might get run over on the road, but enough of them must survive to replenish the population, unless people keep bringing in new ones. Get some cats, maybe you’ll strike it lucky and get some of the survival types.


----------



## Bruce

Yesterday morning DD2 was eating breakfast and I heard DAD!!! Being indisposed at the time I ignored her. Soon after she was scolding her cat and I heard the front door open. Apparently Christofur was playing with a mouse. Good cat! Decreasing the mouse population in the house. DD finished the decreasing by throwing it outside where it will either find its way back in ... or not, who knows.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Yesterday morning DD2 was eating breakfast and I heard DAD!!! Being indisposed at the time I ignored her. Soon after she was scolding her cat and I heard the front door open. Apparently Christofur was playing with a mouse. Good cat! Decreasing the mouse population in the house. DD finished the decreasing by throwing it outside where it will either find its way back in ... or not, who knows.



I would not... not ever... put a live mouse outside the door... unless it was in the process of rigor mortis...... 

Yeah, thinking that a couple of cats are going to have to be the next step and pray they get road smart before they are road kill....
Got another mouse in the one trap this morning... they have moved in,  in a COLONY... actually looked it up and a group of mice is known as a "mischief"... or a horde.... or a nest of mice.....WHATEVER.... they are a scourge in my opinion....that one trap seems to be hair trigger compared to the rest... YAY
Yeah, @Mini Horses  they are moving in for drier winter quarters.... 


It was a CHILLY 59 this morning.  We have been on the fringe of rain since yesterday.  Getting little sprinkles, misty type stuff....it has stayed mostly just north of here and to the east....we are right on the edge of it.  That's fine, we are in good shape and there are other areas that could use some more water.  It is cloudy and will probably be mostly cloudy all day.  

Got the samples all packed last night and will take them when I go down to get the truck and start moving the bales of hay in just as little bit.  Going to put the rack of bottles in the car so I don't forget them.  Don't have to be at the farm until 4 p.m.  I will go to do the 3 calves at the barn before and may even do the nurse cow early since it will be pushing dark when I get done at the farm and get back down here.   Have to go by DS house and do the chickens again too.  At least worrying about water and the hot temps has not been a thing.


----------



## Bruce

Have you considered getting some Ramik?


----------



## Baymule

What’s ramik?


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> I have seen it down to $4.29 at a couple of stations. Wanna trade?


Yesterday I filled up at $4.04 on my way to buy chicken feed. I topped off when I got back (so I know how much I spent driving farther to get cheaper feed) and the same gas station had raised their price one penny while I was gone!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> What’s ramik?


A name brand of a strong rat poison.


----------



## Bruce

Ramik - it is an anticoagulant

I kept putting out more as the bait site was emptied until I didn't see any more rats. Found a whole stash months later so don't put out much. I figure since Jan doesn't have any pets at the moment, she could use it in the house. I used it in the barn but put it in a box with an entrance hole where the chickens couldn't get to it.


----------



## farmerjan

Problem with poison in the house is they die and I don't find them until they stink... not my idea of good way to get rid of them.  If it was just outside I would... and I may get some and use it in the shed out there... Maybe it would kill the ground hog that I have only seen a couple times running for the hole under the shed???? 

Wound up raining a bit more today and I did not go move  hay as I didn't want to be up and down the hill and making a mess of the grass and onto their lawn to get to the driveway.  It finally stopped and cleared off about 5-6 p.m.  and the sun was half out and blue skies.  I will get to it in the morning. I plan to get all out of that field if at all possible.  I did not think to check the rain gauge so will look tomorrow but think we might have had several tenths. 

I went and did the calves before I went to test.  They were in the barn out of the rain.  They had been out in the grass in the alley though as I can see where they are eating it.  I put 3 more sections of the sq bale in the barn for them along with the grain. 

Dropped the samples off for shipment and did DS's chickens.   Haven't heard a word from him, I am sure GF has heard from him every day.  Hope he had a good couple of days fishing.  He leaves to come home tomorrow and will be home by evening...  

Testing went good, always does there...  will pack the samples to ship tomorrow. 
I thought my PT appt was tomorrow but it is Thurs morning... so I will try to get an early start tomorrow around here and then go to the field as soon as the wet is off the grass when the sun comes up. I'm going to try to go to bed earlier tonight... I have not been sleeping very good.  I think I am not "tired enough" as in not enough physical tiredness...


----------



## farmerjan

Morning to everyone.  Clouds out there but looking like the sky is clearing and hope to see more sun.  Supposed to be clearing off and decent for the next 3 days then weather/storms come in over the weekend.  Sure would be nice if we could have a repeat of the gorgeous weather we had last Saturday....
60 to start, nice sleeping temps.  maybe hit 80 the next couple of days.  Think we have broken the 90's temps for the year.... 

Had planned to have today and Thurs off and then test a big herd on Friday.  But another one texted me and they are selling another group of cows and wanted to know if I could do them this week.  Just sent them a text and said either Thurs or Sat.... Feast or famine.... I planned to see about doing them next week.... oh well....that seems to be the way lately, a week or 2 crammed full and then a week of none or maybe one... I am liking the weeks of NONE....

HURRAY,   no mice in 24 hours.... 

Gonna eat and see about packing the samples from last night and then going and getting in the truck and getting the rest of the hay out of that field.


----------



## Ridgetop

At least the temps are doable for testing, standing in a hot barn with flies is annoying and more tiring that doing it in pleasant weather.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

That generator place with the good deal but far away, could you ask if they still had that deal if you paid for the travel? Or did they just decline the job completely because of the distance? They didn't have any competitors in your area they could recommend?


----------



## Mini Horses

Feast or famine.... I planned to see about doing them next week.... oh well....that seems to be the way lately, a week or 2 crammed full and then a week of none or maybe one... I am liking the weeks of NONE....


Me too...


----------



## farmerjan

Quick check in.  Went to PT early, then to the sharp shopper groc discount place.  Got a bunch of stuff to stock up on... 
Left there and went to the farm where I get milk and picked up his couple of samples, and info, got my  2 gal bucket of milk and came home.  
Car unloaded, stuff in fridge. Dishes done, sandwich made for lunch and getting ready to go out the door to put in the short hoses and go test the herd that I stuck in for this afternoon.  Going to go to the barn and do the 3 calves first,  on the way.  
Would you believe that I got a call from a farm that quit testing about 4-5 years ago... wants to get milk samples done on the cows again... not going to go back on full test like they used to be as they have been keeping their own records... but he is having trouble with his SCC (cell count) and needs to find out the problem cows.  
I couldn't believe it... soooooo... guess I will find a day next week to do him.....could not believe it.... 
And I was talking about cutting back and retiring????? 
Yeah, right!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

It's because you know them.  Had it been a brand new account, probably could have said no.       I imagine it'll  just be a few times until cows are identified and corrected, then maybe once every 3-6 months.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  if it was a new account, how come I could not say no to the one that I took on last month either???? .....

Yeah, I think that this one that was mine for years and years will test one or 2 months in a row,  to get a read on the cows and get a handle on their cell count, then go to testing every few months... and that will be fine.  I have to set up meters there so a pain... but they will take them and help set up and all... and it is nice that I won't have to spend hours in the barn getting his records straightened out every month for all the things they forget to write down.  Sometimes having to go back and do it on paper actually makes them pay more attention to detail I think.  
He texted me back and wants to do Monday... so that tells me his cell count is bothering him.  Plus, if it gets up to a certain level they lose the premium that the milk companies pay, and that can be several hundred dollars every month.... and can even get docked if it gets too high... It is just good management to keep a handle on things... 
So tomorrow I will have to call the office, get the gen mgr that I have very little use for, and get it cleared with her as they will have to get a herd code number again... 

Went to test this afternoon, stopped at the barn to feed the 3 calves first , they actually came to the barn from the alley when I called and then after looking at me like I was going to attack them, went to eating at the bunk.  Time to move them up to the nurse cow pasture and get them situated there and then out on the grass and supplement with some hay in the barn....

Testing went fine, they are only selling 15.. so will be staying around 70-80 as they have a bunch out dry that will be calving in Sept.  They said that they will not test in Sept but will test in Oct... so I will put them on the calendar to call then.  Works for me. 

We got some clouds and some pop up showers this afternoon.  got a little shower there at the farm and then when I got back here and went to do the nurse cow, saw that there had been some rain here.  I got home and there was .15 in the rain gauge... didn't think we were going to get any.. and the chances increase the next 10 days to about 50-60%... I feel bad that we have had an exceptional amount of rain this year when so many have been hurting so much.  
Quitting for the night....


----------



## farmerjan

Getting things ready to go to the farm this afternoon. Need to put the trays of bottles in the car and stop and get a sq bale of hay for the calves when I stop and do the 3 calves at the barn. Also need to put the packed samples from last night in the car and drop off.  

61 this morning, up to 74 now.  Been cloudy all day, a little brighter now,  but looks like more wet weather coming in this afternoon.  Sure wish I could send some of this to the areas that are needing it.

Time to go....


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday... WET morning... I mean soaking wet.  The planters on the deck are full of water so had to tip them.  No, I haven't gotten the holes drilled in the bottoms... thought it better to wait until the fall when they are empty... but might try to do it in a day or 2 since we are getting so much rain. 
Speaking of which, watch out @Mini Horses it is headed your way.  There is alot of water in these clouds... unless they leave it on the travel across the state. I would bet we have gotten 1-2 inches this morning... started around 6:30 or 7 ... Some thunder with it but just plain steady rain.  
It will be a "do housework" kind of day.  

Had a last minute invite from DS to go to WVa fair... called Friday and said they were going and that originally GF wanted  just him & daughter to go and they were going to the Walker Hayes concert... but then a friend of hers said she and her husband were thinking of going, so all of a sudden it was fine if he wanted to ask me to go.  Understand that we used to go to WV state fair nearly every year... always had a bunch of people to go... spent the day, and everyone did their own thing and could go off and see things by themselves or together in a group or whatever.  Had a good time.  Since she has been dictating his life, it has to be agreeable with her before he even asks me to go do what was always just unspoken... 
I almost said no, but figured I would like to go... so I went.  GF and daughter and friend's wife wanted to ride rides... we didn't leave here until 2, got there in the gate at 4:30.... she had no interest in doing anything of looking at fair exhibits or anything... 
Well, the husband, they have cattle and have known him a long time, and DS and I walked around and looked at some exhibits... but it was the last day of the fair so many were already packing up to leave as they could go at 5.... but at least got to see a few different animals and the equipment displays etc.  Ate some stuff... boy fair food has gotten EXPENSIVE... as has food everywhere.... but that is part of going to the fair... for the one day you indulge in some food.... went to the concert... It was okay but too loud for me... rather listen to records ... well, cd's,  or the radio,  whatever.... 

Got home and there is a walk behind trimmer that I ordered... that wasn't scheduled to get here until Tuesday... WOW,  Home Depot was FAST.  I had been tossing around getting one... and one night last week I was online scheduling payments for different CC's and accounts like I do about twice a month... leave the money in my account until the due date... collect the measley little interest and still get the payments made on time... and there was a pop up to look at the daily specials... I have looked at them before but not made a concerted effort to check them daily since there wasn't anything I was pushing to buy... and here pops up outdoor yard equipment... scroll through and here is the walk behind trimmer that @Mike CHS  had mentioned that Teresa had gotten and liked.  I had priced it online and it was in the $300 range....  Legends brand I think.  They had a different one in the store, and it was around 350 or so.  I wasn't totally decided and the one at Lowe's was more and a different brand. So, I hadn't done anything about it...  

Well, this one day special was $219... and since it was $75 to $150 less than the ones I had priced and looked at , I decided to get it.  So, put on my just paid cc... and that was Wed or Thursday night... like 11 p.m.  Estimated delivery date 8-23.... and here it is 2 DAYS after ordering it.   WOW.  It was sitting on the lawn next to the driveway as I drove in at 1:30 this morning.  
Since they were calling for rain, I just drug the box into the carport.  SOOO,  glad that I did with the amount of rain we have gotten.  Might go out later and see what all it is going to entail to get it out and put together.... The rain is supposed to let up as this bunch of showers passes by this afternoon for a couple hours then another front moving in around supper time and more tonight.  

All the rain and I had to go around and tip over the planters that I hadn't gotten the holes drilled into the bottoms yet... I had thought to wait until they were empty this fall/winter... but might just have to do it if I want to keep the plants from drowning... I did not go over to the rain gauge yet.  Figure I will do that later when it stops. 

So that is the sum total of the last 2 days pretty much.  DS did get the 3 calves moved to the nurse cow pasture into the barn and I went and got a bale of hay yesterday and took up there... fed them grain and put some hay in there.  Also put the nurse cow in and she ate her grain and left them pretty much alone, then she went back out without any big "todo"... the calves came in the creep gate into the pen next to her and so the 3 new ones got introduced through the gate that separates the pens.  They will get a chance to eat and all,  for a couple days , and then I will let them in with the calves on the other side when they are in to eat... and they can follow the calves out through the creep gate and learn by following... I think they will asociate the barn with getting fed now since they were getting fed inside at the barn at doug's and now at the nurse cow field.  One seemed to have a cough yesterday and I may go on and give it a shot while it is in too... don't need pneumonia or any other respiratory problems.

Well, the morning is gone... time to get something constructive done.


----------



## farmerjan

The rain gauge had 3.1 inches in it at 1 p.m..... HOLY MOLEY.... way more than I expected.  That is about normal for the whole month.... We have had over 7 inches for the month so far.... after about 6 or so last month.... .. We had a year like that back in 1989 when I had my real bad car wreck.... it never stopped raining it seemed...
It will be Oct or later before our corn will dry down enough to be ready to chop.  I told DS that and he said I was crazy... I said you just wait and see.  Which will be good as he is getting the area ready for the concrete to pour fairly soon.  He has to get enough of the concrete blocks to form the 3 sides and then I think he is going to form the front with 2x's  so they can be taken off and then fill with a little stone so that he will be able to drive right in on it.  The concrete pad will be 6" thick on top of the stone that he has gotten down.  

I went and got the one heifer and a steer into the barn lot so that she could go to get butchered tomorrow.  DS was going to take her this afternoon, but he was called into work with all the rain.... down trees and 2 roads washed out sections.  They worked until after 4 and she was supposed to be there 2-3 p.m..  It looks like I will have to take her tomorrow morning at around 6:30-7:00 because he has to work.  I HATE pulling the aluminum trailer and that is what is hooked up to the truck... I wasn't going to try to get her loaded this afternoon by myself... he is going to come by for a few minutes from work,  and help get her loaded in the morning...as usual I am the "fall back on person".... 

Got a new calf at the nurse cow pasture... a heifer calf on a heifer that is the daughter of the "lame cow" up there that just calved a week or 2 ago.   It is a nice calf, she seems to be mothering it just fine... 
And another place the owner called DS and said that there were 2 new calves up there... well, this is a pasture he moved some cows with their heifer calves to... because the owner was having a conniption fit because the grass was getting "too high"... so DS and GF decided to move these there and the calves could be taken off the end of July... I had a list of who was there... but no one told me they were older calves that would have to be weaned.... and now the cows have started to calve with the older calves still in there... This is another example of me not knowing what they are doing and them just doing it and then here we go. He called me to ask what was what... and I had to go back through papers to see where these were older heifer calves on these cows that he did not pull off... they are matches to the set of steers we just sold as far as age goes.   So they will have to be caught up and ALL the older calves taken out of there... and the bull that DS insisted had to go there, who it turns out,  was not needed there, needs to come out;  so these cows do not get bred back until their new calves are at least 45 days old... I'd like to see the bull go in with them in early-mid Nov... for early fall calves.  I asked him the other day where the cows were with the bigger heifer calves and he kept telling me they were out in the back at doug's farm... but I kept telling him I didn't think so.... well, they weren't out back....now gotta "fix the problem" and get the calves off them and home/weaned.....Another case of not paying attention to things that should be getting done and my being only half included and informed as to what is going on anymore....

Then he got a call that the fence was down at another place, that the creek had taken part of it out... it turns out it was fine.... BUT... the neighbors bull is in with our heifers.... that we put there so that they were not bothered by a bull.  But the guy who just rented this place next door,  last year moved his 20+ cows in there with 2 bulls... and they must have all his cows bred and went visiting our heifers that were probably coming in heat.  He tried to blame it on US having heifers next to a fenceline with a bull.... BUT the bull WAS NOT IN THERE when we put our heifers in AND they didn't go over to him... he got rather smart mouthed and DS said that we have had this place for over 20 years and that it was not our place to keep his bull out,  and over in with his own cows....It is going to be a continual problem... but they finally agreed that they would string electric on their side to keep the bull home.... there are only 10 heifers there but they were not going to get bred yet... so will have to make a determination to either Lute all 10 or decide if any are big enough and only do the smaller ones... DS said he is going to run just steers there next year.... This is getting to be a royal pain... 

I di not get a chance to get to the trimmer in the box.  I did get the samples packed and boxes ready to get shipped out tomorrow from the Fri eve test.... got up to my nurse cow and did the calves up there this afternoon when it wasn't raining.  
Maybe if it is not raining I will get the trimmer out of the box tomorrow after I take the animal to the processor...
Going to bed early so I can get up ....


----------



## Baymule

Smart mouth idiot with the bull needs an attitude adjustment.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Smart mouth idiot with the bull needs an attitude adjustment.


Yeah, no joke....

Just got home from testing the farm that wanted to do milk samples only.  Things went well and the biggest thing is waiting for the whole wash system to run through the meters so they are "clean" .... got to catch up with Ed a bit... He has been hurting terrible and they kept saying it was his knees... talking knee replacements.  But then he went to a different doctor and actually was seen by a Physicians assistant this morning... and after looking at the x-rays, and several different manipulations and the knees NOT hurting like they "should have" , the PA said I think it might be more in your back or hips... let's do some images (x-rays) of the hips.  WELL, turns out the hips are so bad that the PA said no wonder you are in such pain... and it is putting stress on the knees but they still have some "cushioning" .... so that is why he (PA) did not think it was the knees.  So, he has an appt next week they are going to try cortisone as a short term stop gap measure... if it relieves the pain even a little, then he might be able to get past a couple of months and they can get their corn chopped and then he can get the hips replaced... I think they can only do one at a time... but Ed said it is really good for someone to look past the "knees" and  when this PA did some manipulation with the hip movement, he nearly came unglued... so another reason to believe it is the hips.  He said they are going to HAVE to be replaced.... no questions... just a matter of how soon they can get to them....and if the cortisone will help short term.  It is not a solution in my mind for just "some pain"... and like with my knees, I even tried that as a short term stop gap before the replacements... didn't work for me but some do get alot of relief...and I have heard that hips and shoulders often respond better to cortisone....

So then pulled the meters down and came home... it was after 9 when I got over here on this side of the mountain.  Ed said he would like to get back to some sort of testing and even record keeping again... it has been 4 years since I was there.... We'll see how his cell count does with this test and how he makes out at the doctors... 

Going in to take a shower as it got warmer and "stickier",  more humid this afternoon.  Fronts supposed to be passing east and maybe 2-3 days of dry.  DS called and said he might be trying to mow a little hay... as we are going to get behind again... and there is this short window,,,,,Guess I will find out tomorrow if he did.  It will have to be tedded to get it dry if we are supposed to get a slight possibility of showers on Wed night or Thursday.... then 40-60% chance of showers and storms for the next 5 days after that... 

Neighbor where we used to keep just 2-4 head on a couple acres decided to raise some steers of his own.  Now he has decided they need to go and offered them to DS... he went and looked at them and said they weigh in the 850-950+ range... said they are pretty nice.  I think they came to agreement on $2,000 for the 2 of them... which is not a big bargain but a fair price for both of us ... DS said they will make good beef and he will sell 2 high headed ones we have now and keep these for a Feb kill date he has... That would be a good trade off as these 2 of ours will bring in the $7-800 range and are a little smaller and will not make as nice beef as these other 2 will... and they will get the benefit of corn silage this winter and he said they are much calmer... so will gain better.  We are actually looking at taking a small load this coming saturday.... the 2 high headed ones, 4 nut case heifers that are in the other barn lot that DS said we are NOT KEEPING for replacements... and he is going to go get the heifers off the cows in a day or so and we can go through them and if there are any that we don't like they can go also... He has a friend with 12 or 13 cows on a place they rent, that he is going to sell... some with calves or heavy bred... the bull there has run with them all the time so not in any kind of "calving group" ... a couple have bigger calves and could even be bred back... he is going to go look at them... see what they want for them right out of the pasture... might be able to sell some of these heifers, in exchange for cows all ready with calves or close up... and "save 2 years" by getting calves right now... ready to sell in the spring... won't know til he goes and looks.  The cows are supposed to be "younger" ... not old one and dones.... couple of these heifers are mine... maybe I will trade them in on a couple of the cows and be ahead that way.... Guess we will see once he goes and looks at them.  Cows are going to get higher next year... I think that if they are reasonable, it might be worth investing in them....I'm  always looking to make a few dollars....
 I think DS is going to start looking to pick up some of these cheaper bull calves to castrate and put together another group or 2... he makes more money that way... he does not pay as much attention to detail on the cows whereas I would rather do the cows... and if I push it a little, I think we can split things a little and get along a little better... plus a friend of his does more steers and stuff and he likes working with him and they have been helping each other out a little.... makes him a little more pleasant to be around too... so I might be able to work into the cows a little more instead of getting out of it... and keep him a little happier when he is feeding steers in the barn that he can turn over a little more often than one calf a year off the cows.... and then have more calves to sell off the cows for the next couple of years... Just a thought I have been having.
  He has to get this concrete pad done so it will be ready for corn silage harvesting... but if he has some feeders in the barn that he can turn over in a couple months, that will make him a little happier... We will have some to sell late this fall I think... The big farm payment is done for the year... not sure what else there is to pay here soon... but the concrete is the next costly thing I think... and with the "blocks" that they are using for the sides... I think he is talking about 10 grand now.... it has gone up alot.  

Anyone see where the stock market dropped another 600 pts today....??? Concerns by the "fed" over inflation I heard... 

Time to get that shower, I am all sticky... nothing scheduled tomorrow I don't think unless there is tedding to do.  He might want to go get the calves tomorrow afternoon if he cut anything today...


----------



## Mini Horses

Cows, calves, weaned steers....all have their place.  It's a $ tumble game.  Waiting a year for a calf, then grow to decent sale age can be a long wait!   The mini horse herd was like that....spring foals and wait.   One of the reasons we added meat goats years back.  It provided another "season" for income.   

My dairy goats are like cows, in that you wait for kids, milk.  Grow keepers to kid out and train to milk.   But 1/2 the gestation and growth time of cattle.   The meat ones, less time as there is a demand for the ones not full maturity to sell for market use, as opposed to breeding use.   There is also less of the "prima Donna" aspect to meat herds.    easier group weaning, etc.    Less indivual hands on per animal.

I see the point of your DS in buying/selling the young bull stock....he'd rather work those.  You like the dairy aspect of new calves.  It can work well, if you can both get back to the pre GF attitude and info sharing.   All in all, in livestock there's the herd and there's the side hussle!  Being ready to work a deal.  Making a few extra bucks is good. 👍


----------



## Baymule

Good point @Mini Horses on the time from birth to market. One of the reasons I decided on sheep. Main reasons were their size and my age. LOL Moving into registered sheep, ups the price for breeding stock and gives me another selling point. 

Jan I hope you and DS can get back to working more closely together.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> Smart mouth idiot with the bull needs an attitude adjustment.


I know someone that has plenty of "Texas Wup a$$"!  I bet she would share!


----------



## Ridgetop

Hopefully with your son doing the steers and you doing the cow/calf operations you will be able to get along better.  Controlling the separations and breeding for the cows will be easier for your records.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday.  Not much going on here lately.  
DS went and got the  heifers off the cows.  He was pretty "non-committal" when I asked him and I suspect that the GF went with him and he wasn't going to say anything.  He said there are 3 calves there now... don't know if he knows who had them or anything....at least he did get the bull out of there too so they will not be getting bred back until it is time to breed them back.  I am not going to even get into it with him. I am tired of walking on egg shells with him/them. 
  He wants to ship the odd ball nut cases at the barn, several heifers and a few others, and go through these just brought home heifers and sell a couple he doesn't like.  I think it is a good idea.  I still think that there is going to be a shortage of replacements and all, but with the way the whole country is going, and the insanity of all this BS with debt forgiveness on the student loans and the increased negative balance this is going to impose on the "working man" to give to the ones that have incurred this debt,  I have been getting a worse and worse feeling about our whole economy and country.  
We had 2 real nice days, sun and not too humid.  Today is more clouds than sun.  I have one load of laundry out, lightweight  shirts and stuff that ought to dry pretty easily.  I will get them in a little later on.
Have to go to the "new farm" I took over last month, this afternoon.  That is fine.  I am planning to leave early and do a few errands on the way.  
Yesterday I had PT... and it helped again.  But then I got home and found a letter that Medicare has denied a claim... don't fully understand it but I think that this PT is going to be contested... so it may not last much longer.  
My new glasses have not come in yet... not happy about that.  They said to call if I had not gotten a call from them by 2 weeks max... well, nothing yet.  
I have pretty much given up on the rest of the garden with the deer problems.  I will get a good crop of potatoes, and have had a good amount of yellow squash.  Green beans were eaten off and the sunflowers.  They have eaten every single tomato and every blossom and some of the plants.  The butternut squash is doing good.  The cucumber plants all died and so did the melons... No rhyme or reason.  Dill has done good and the marigolds are pretty. It could be worse.  But I will be much better prepared next year. There will be a garden... and fencing that will be in place as soon as it is tilled.  
If the economy keeps on, I think that I will be able to get the fencing around the property because there will people who will be needing work.  It is getting worse and I don't think that people understand what is coming down the pike.
I am buying more stuff in bulk, by the case, while there is still money to do so.  Trying to get way ahead as I think things are going to get alot worse. 

Need to make a trip to the dumpster on the way out later.  Got several 50 lb feed bags of stuff that I have been sorting out some stuff.  Not been very motivated but trying to talk myself into doing stuff...
Integrated the 3 calves into the other group because one got out and then came in with them.  So I put the other 2 in there and they will hopefully start going through the creep gate.  They are still in that side, have water and some hay and the grass in that pen that the calves have not been eating because they have so much out in the field... and they can go out... but I figure that if they find their way out the creep gate from the inside, they will be more likely to come back in it. 
Time to get some more done here.


----------



## Baymule

You really need your place fenced. I hope you can do it soon. The sheep and goat wire I bought in February of this year for $240 a roll is now up to $420 per roll. Insane. The 10 rolls I bought at $340 a roll won’t even go around my property. 

With your place all fenced in, you could get a dog to bark at the deer. Then you could actually eat the proceeds from the garden instead of feeding deer. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I have pretty much given up on the rest of the garden with the deer problems.


I would loan you my Squirrelinator, but I think you would do better with a rifle.  Maybe GF would come and sit up over your garden.  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Sat eve.  I got the "new farm" tested and got home about 10:30 Thurs eve.  It was kinda funny, the sky got real dark and then it was sunny looking out one side of the barn and black skies on the other side... then it started raining and it came down pretty steady for a half an hour or more.  I will bet they got a half inch at least... all the while looking at the sun shining just to the west... One of what we used to call "sun showers" when I was a kid. 
Not a drop here at the house although I went through a couple of spots where you could see the roads were wet on the way home. 
DS had decided to not mow any hay since it was in the 30% range of showers...
Friday did a few things here; got the samples packed and sent out.  I was tired and am back to these nagging headaches.... Plus the knee/hamstring was a bit tight after the PT and then being on it so much on Thursday...
Cell phone service has been awful here the last week.  I keep getting a "no signal" or "no service" at my house when it used to be at least 3 bars.  Go to text and send a message and it won't go because of no service...

This morning I got 4 texts... that should have come through on Friday... one was at 1:02 this morning from DS about going to the barn this morning @ 8:30 to sort through heifers.  He said he sent it at about 8-8:30 Friday eve.  I called him and said that I had just got the text and that I would be there in a little while. 
So he got in the "nut cases" with the couple of heifers and the 2 steers we just banded..... and then got in the group of heifers that he pulled off the cows... we sorted and wound up taking 9 heifers and the 2 bull calves off those 3-in-1 's that we bought several months ago... we banded both the bull calves about 2 weeks ago because one was a little short, nice steer but not breeding bull potential... the other was nice and could have been a possible bull replacement, but had a "head up" and "looking to run you down " attitude... NOPE .... so he got banded also and there was one heifer like that also... she went too..... SO.... all the "smaller" real idiots are gone.  We were going to take the heifers to the guy who buys direct and then the 2 steers to the stockyard... plus the 2 bigger ones out back.... but he told DS he would be interested in the 2 steers (5 wts) and offered 1.90 / lb if they were decent.... so we took them all to him and didn't have to go all the way to the stockyard.
  DS still hasn't gotten back 2 of my heifers from a guy who wanted them... no money had exchanged hands and now he says they aren't going to work for him... he wanted 1/2 jersey - 1/2 beef ... which is exactly what they are... but he says they aren't growing the way he wants... they are not going to be all beefy .... so I am getting them back.  They will go to the stockyard with the 2 big steers that he was going to kill but they are just too high headed and are not wanting to put weight on... they were too big to go to this guy....

Caleb, who used to help us alot;  was there helping this buyer, has worked for him for several years part-time... and it is about a mile from where he now lives;  and then we stopped at his house just down the road, as his wife just had her 2nd baby this past week... and visited for a little bit.  Then stopped and got subs at the local little pizza/italian place.. and came home.  DS decided he was going to go on and mow since now it is less than 15% for the next 3 days...
Right now;  It is thundering and the radar shows rain just 2-5 miles north and west of here... but it doesn't look like it will quite get this far down.... Almost funny but will be thankful if it does not come this far down now.  Literally the radar shows it to be about 4 miles directly up the road...
DS called me just a little bit ago... he forgot to take the trailer up to get the 2 steers he agreed to buy from the guy just up the road.  They were going to try to get them in, but they were naturally a little skittish about it since it was all "new" to them... so he left the truck and trailer there so they can try feeding them in the trailer and get them in and he needed a ride back to the barn.  There was no point in trying to "force" the issue... they came right up to it but did not want to go in and there is NO CATCH PEN of any sort... so no way to hold them close and "make them" go in.  No senxe in them getting all upset with it, so just left it there all opened up and hopefully the owner can get them in in the morning... DS  had planned for the 2 other ones  that he has and doesn't like, to be gone... but they will be here for a bit until he gets my 2 heifers from the guy who has them... then I guess make one trip to the sale with just those 4 animals ???.....The buyer we took the other heifers to today will not buy these as they are 1/2 dairy and he has no "buyers" to ship them to like the beef heifers.  And the 2 steers out there that are goofy are too big.... so they will go to the sale as soon as things work out. 
DS is going to take the heifers that are left,  up to the nurse cow pasture.  There is  a ton of grass, the 3 that he took up there the other day,  came in again this evening so they get the whole routine with coming in for grain already.  I think there are about 10-12 at doug's barn, and there is no bull at the nurse cow field so no chance they will get bred too young.  It will utilize the grass and the smaller ones probably will be able to fit in the creep gate so will be able to get some extra grain.  I am going to have to feed a little grain in the outside feed troughs to the cows there,  so any calves that don't come in, will be able to get a little to eat.  Want to get them a little tamer and able to handle them.  Not where I really want the heifers, but the best place for them I guess. Might try to get the older heifer that just calved, and 2 others that were put back up there, into the catch pen,  and moved to  another group that are starting to calve.  Then when the time comes, they will just be with a group that a bull will be put in with.  I am hoping that my nurse cow, and longhorn and one other one that is high strung, are bred already from the bull that he pulled out a little bit ago.  I think that they were fresh long enough for them to come in heat and the bull to breed before he was moved out.

Might be getting some layers;  a guy I know at the convenience store said he had a friend that was selling off his year old layers for $5 each... going to get some more pullets in another month... he has something like 10 left or something... we'll see. I said I would be interested in half a dozen.... They can molt if they haven't already,  and then lay again... I will have to make sure the fox or hawk or whatever can't get them... but it will give me some for eggs again. 
Poultry swap is coming up in a couple weeks too... I will be looking for some others... New Hampshires and maybe some others... Maybe enough to sell a few eggs this year too.  We'll see....

Time to call it quits for the night.


----------



## Mini Horses

Are apples available up your way?....I'd like to think some would be at the swap.  A half bushel would be great. 😁


----------



## Ridgetop

Reading about all the cattle sorting and moving you are doing reminded me that we have to sort and move all the sheep around here.  Now I am already tired just thinking about it!  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses there are some apples available here, seen some signs of picking.  Any particular variety?  I can keep my eyes open for some.

Yeah, @Ridgetop , your sheep sorting and our cow sorting are about the same procedures... 

Was out doing some weed eating with the hand held around the house close up.  Going to get the box opened and see if I can get the other one put together this afternoon.   It got hot and humid... it is partly cloudy now but mid 80's and feels stifling.  
Came in before and ate a little bit but mostly needed a cold drink.  Did a sink full of dishes and will put them away and do more later.  
Got to go up and get some loose hay DS said is in the front part of one of the wagons and take it up to the calves at the nurse cow pasture.  Guess there were some broken bales and such.  He and GF took a load of sq bales across the mountain to the horse customers he and I have been delivering to for years.  The only time he seems to need me is when she is not available to do stuff.  Like with the calf sorting and such.  She was busy with her daughter and then he had to get going after he took the trailer up to the place to leave it to see if they can get the steers in it.... because he had to get home to go "do something" with her daughter...but my lawn mower still is not checked out after I flipped it.....

Life goes on... going out to see about going to get the hay off the wagon... oh, and I must not have shut the door all the way on the forester because the battery is dead...will have to jump start it.... I went to get in it to go up to the nurse cow pasture last evening, and NOTHING... hadn't been in it since last Wed cuz I tested Thurs and Fri I put the feed in the buckets in the outback and just went up there... OOPPS....


----------



## Mini Horses

Something red...    a little apple butter, some canned sliced for later use....etc.  most will work


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Something red...    a little apple butter, some canned sliced for later use....etc.  most will work


Sooo... cherries, raspberries,  tomatoes.....


----------



## farmerjan

Muggy today.  Mostly sun but some clouds a couple times it looked like rain.  Well, it did rain about 10 drops 3 different times DS said at doug's farm where he was working on getting the concrete blocks set along the outside of the area where the pad is going to go....

BUT, it really rained at the one pasture a couple miles away... roads wet, puddles... we went to get the rake;  took me to the pasture place where we made the last hay;  then he and GF  took the truck and trailer to get the last 6 rolls from a field and bring back the tractor with the spear...it was up on top of the round bales to fit it on the trailer...  caught a BIG tree limb that hangs out over the rr road that goes down to the fields in back... and it spun the tractor partway around and one front tire came off the trailer bed,  and the tractor was at an angle on the trailer... took about 1 1/2 hours to get the big limb cut in a couple places... to be able to get the truck and trailer out to the field so that he could take the backhoe (from NH) and lift it some and GF father came to help him and they pulled tractor back over on trailer so he could get the ramps down and got it off.... 
Could have been really bad... but looks like it did not even do any damage to front end loader arms or the spear. 

In the meantime during the earlier part of the day, I did some more weed eating around the house and end of the driveway.... took some bags and other junk to the dumpster and then went and got the loose hay off the wagon.... loaded on my truck.  Was planning to unload it at the barn this evening, but we got all tied up with the tree/tractor/trailer stuff that it is still on the truck.  Tomorrow. 

I started to take the walk behind weed eater out of the box and neighbor came by to "chat"..... one you can't really get rid of and can't be impolite to...... so it is still in the box.  Luckily DS called to see if we could go get the tractor and rake so I had to cut the "visit" short....

One of the farmers I test called and said he went and bought a chicken coop and there were 3 chickens that went with it and he does not want them as he has a whole bunch of his own and if I wanted them that he will give them to me.  So, tomorrow morning I will go get them... stop and see if my new glasses are there yet,  since I will be going right by, and then come home and get on the tractor and rake the hay he cut.  Possible chance of pop up showers as usual... who knows where they will just materialize out of the clear blue sky.... Better chance of rain on Tuesday then looking like we will get several days of drier air coming in.... 

Haven't heard from the other guy who had the friend that wanted to get rid of the yearling hens....

Going to get a shower and see if I can get a better night's sleep... got 2 farms to see about getting tested also... so phone calls to make..... then it will be the first of the month and start all over....


----------



## Mini Horses

Scary with tractor incident!  That could have been way, way bad.  Glad all you "lost" was time...not equipment.   

Good deal with free hens.  Probably will give you enough eggs for next few weeks or more .  I see some of my older gals starting with molt.  I really need to scale back the aged.  Would-be a good time to get a few POL pullets....then there's the cull process to make room and way too hot for that right now!     hate that part even with good weather.  Some are too old for more than broth and dog food 😔

They were tedding hay across the street yesterday.   Guess I'll ask prices.  I'm buying within next 30 days....squares and some rolls this year. Usually no rolls but this year yes.  Price and feed chores to consider.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad the tractor didn’t come all the way off the trailer! What a headache to have to deal with. 

The road to my farm has “ tree tunnels” and son really got a good look at them when he brought his tractor here to unload round bales. I asked one of his cousins about hay and he sold me 10 bales. It’s decent hay, not great, but ok. Anyway, the tractor barely cleared the tree branches and he said no way his RV will make it to the farm. It’s not like there’s one or two that can be cut, it’s one after another, after another…… No use calling the county to trim them, it isn’t a high priority until a tree falls blocking the road. And even then, most of the time somebody with a chain saw is already on it. LOL  He’s thinking moving those two 40’ shipping containers to his land in Houston county, actually not too far from here, maybe 30 miles, and put in a power pole, drill a well, putting a high roof over the containers and parking his RV there. It sure isn’t going to make it down the road here.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Baymule  that is awful that the trailer won't be able to come to the farm.   It seems the tree trimming that used to get done regularly and all just doesn't make the "list" for the crews to do... until something comes down like you said.  Even my DS has said that they have so much and not enough help or money so things get prioritized... and with all our ash trees dying from that emerald ash borer, they are constantly working on trying to get some of them down BEFORE they fall on the road or a vehicle or something... but every storm we have had, there is usually at least one or 2 trees that are coming down across a road and all....

Didn't know your DS had another piece of property.... maybe that will work, but then it will be very inconvenient for you for storage... just because if  it isn't "right there" , anything you want is always at the "other place"....isn't that further away than the the place with the house you just moved out of????
 I know that you guys have moved them yourselves... but if you had someone move them, then it is their responsibility to worry about the trees and the local TXDOT to worry about it.  And maybe it is not worth the cost... I don't have any magic solutions.... 

Yeah, a real relief that there was not a disaster with the tractor on the trailer last night.  Thing of this is, there was NO WAY to get around it either... it is an old railroad bed that is the road out to the back fields... drops down the sides at least 5-10 feet with trees and brush all along it.... it is a great road... the rr line was abandoned years and years ago.....  but like everything else, it was not kept as open as it needs to be while doug was alive, and DS  never takes the time to do stuff like that because he always has more important things.... he used to do more things like this when he spent time at the farm doing necessary things... but with her, he is always having to "go home" and things just aren't getting done even that really are necessary... he constantly is "quitting" when there are 2-3 more hours of daylight to get work done and caught up.  Okay... have a life but this is supposed to be your "future for retirement".... it needs tending to.... It actually makes me sick that he kowtows to her so much.   

So, my morning has gotten totally changed around already.  Farmer texted me and his son wants to keep 2 of the chickens that came with the coop.... I said I was not going to make a trip for just one and they think it is a rooster.... let them deal with it.  
Then he said he wants to test... he is one of the 2 farms I needed to call... so now have picked tomorrow, Tuesday, to test.  I will go test and see what the deal with the chicken is while I am there.  
Didn't hear anything from the other guy about the hens he was supposed to get from that friend of his.  He has my number so can call me... not chasing after him either.  
So, I will NOT be "going out" today... and I will just leave early tomorrow for testing, go by about the glasses and see if they are in yet.... getting a little P.O.ed about it....and make a few other stops on the way..... I should be done with any/all hay raking today anyway.... there is a good chance of showers tomorrow afternoon,  like 60% now.  So any baling he does had better be done this afternoon.  
I can't go rake for a little bit yet as there is a fair amount of dew on the grass.  Needs some sun to dry it off... figured I would go up around 10.  

Gotta make some breakfast, not a bit of cereal in the house. Gotta take some bread out of the freezer too, used up the last yesterday.... The yogurt I ate is just not cutting it this morning.... .  Well, I will go figure out something to eat so that I can go out and see about trying to get the walk behind trimmer out of the box and put together this morning.

On top of all that, there is a farm about 10 miles or so away, that is milking and bottling their own milk... that now wants to start testing.... he started up a couple of years ago... does like the cow/herd share stuff... not sure of all the details, but he called the farmer that I get my milk from (with the couple cows that I pick up the samples when I go to another farm)... and he gave him my number.... ..... NOOOOO I want to slow down,  not get more farms......  REALLY......

Got to find something else to eat, stomach is protesting... don't want to cook this morning.... 
IT'S MONDAY


----------



## Baymule

Just as you want to slack off, you win the popularity contest! Hahaha! At this rate, you will never retire. When you die, they will send your body to be preserved so they can prop you in a corner and keep you working! My question is, who gets your paycheck?


----------



## Baymule

Son has 35 acres in Houston county. He wanted me to build a home there, but there is no one for miles. He took @Ridgetop and her husband to see it. Beautiful property with a hill that has a gorgeous view, but rather desolate and lonely. Then him being gone for months……. If something happened to me, he’d come home to my bones picked clean by buzzards. If he already lived there, yeah, I’d be all over it.  But he doesn’t. 

I prayed for God to put me in the right place and He did.


----------



## Ridgetop

Pretty as that Houston County property is, getting ready with a house and everything would have taken so long and like you said, with no neighbors around it would be dangerous for you to be there alone.  You have the right place for you.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , I had forgotten about that place.  Yeah, if it is that secluded, and no house or anything, you are in the better place for you.  Sounds like the type place I would like to be.  But I am getting more of a hermit attitude lately.  Would be nice to have a partner of some sort... but I am not liking the road traffic here. Too much noise and too many people/neighbors. 
 And with things not going along so terrible well with DS and GF, I think that there might be a better place/situation for me.  Would be nice to find someone younger starting out,  or a young couple wanting to "homestead" ... that would appreciate an "adopted" elder on the fringes....or even someone "older" (younger than me) that needs a start over place... especially a man that has some of the strength and skills that I don't .....
OH WELL.....

Went and raked some of the hay.  Told DS that the other piece needed tedding.  He said I could go get the truck and go get the tedder or he would get it after work.  I opted for him to go get it.  I went back to the hayfield at 3 and he got there with the tedder a few minutes after... unhooked the rake, hooked up the tedder.  I spent about 45 min tedding it out.  It had dried quite a bit as the sun was HOT today.  He was going to get the tractor and sq baler and I said I would be back around 5-5:30 to rake it as I thought it would probably be about dry.  They are calling for rain on Tuesday to come in by 1 p.m. ..  He gets off work at 2:30.  Sun in the morning but 60% chance of rain after noon time. 
I had unhooked the tedder and hooked up the rake for later.  Went back at 5:30 and raked it.  There were a few green spots down under the tree line along one side where it always takes longer to dry.  But for the most part it was pretty good.

He sq baled most of the good orchard grass but it was short... then had to get the fuel filter in the other tractor changed; which I ran to the local parts store to pick up for him;   as it is the only one that he can run the net wrap baler with and the tractor has been missing terrible and when he changed it there was all sorts of water in the filter.  Got the tractor started finally... I went and did the cow and calves at the nurse cow field...unloaded the loose hay I had on the truck, also,  from off the wagon he had told me to go get,  into the barn feed bunk for the calves;  then went back.  He took the tractor and square baler back to deb's where he has been parking it in the covered arena that isn't used since she no longer has a horse there... her husband was the one who was the more serious rider.... and then went back with him and got the tractor with the round baler back to the barn, and then took his truck and got the wagon with the sq bales and took it to his barn and I helped guide him as he backed it in... it is pitch dark at this point and I had the car on the road with the flashers on so no one ran into the truck and wagon as he backed it in off the road...
I had picked up 2 sq bales that had fallen off the wagon out in the field and was going to leave them at the barn for when he had some cows in there... he usually keeps a couple near the head catch... and he got all pissy with me and asked what I was doing, and I told him... and he said I am not putting $9.00 sq bales in there for the cows....OOOKKKAAAYYYY.... pardon me for living....

So after we got the wagon in the barn he made the "exasperated"  comment that he was supposed to be home to help GF daughter with her math homework at 8:30 and it was already 8:40 and he was just leaving... and I said, well, this needed doing and since this is what helps to pay all the bills.... and he got mad.....
So that tells me where his priorities are anymore.  It just clinched it for me.  GF knew we were going to try to get this hay in this evening.  I get it that it is her daughter and certain things need to take priority with her... she was not anywhere around today.... she gets to go help deliver hay, and do the visiting thing that I used to go with him for;  and take rides and get to do all the "good parts" but then she expects him to be there to do things like the math homework when he HAS to get this done or it will get ruined????
He only needs me when it doesn't suit her.... some things will be different from now on,  for me.  Especially after the comment about the $9 bales of hay when I only had 2 bales that I was going to stick in the barn in case he needed some at last minute to feed someone in the barn....
There were a couple spots he went around out there at the field that were near rocks...I raked away from the rocks to not tear up the sq baler... I will take the pitchfork and pick some of it up and load in the truck in the morning, for the calves at the nurse cow barn and he will never know the difference. Might only be 1 or 2 bales worth if that...   I have to leave by noon or so to go to work and test... bottles will be in the rack tonight before I go to bed.

It was really hot and got muggy this afternoon.  Great for the hay drying though. 

Other than that there isn't much else going on.  He was going to go look at some cow/calf pairs for sale... I had thought maybe to add a couple to my "herd".... not going to now.  Leave my numbers where they are, and maybe sell down a few more.... or might wait for things to shake out with this economy and sell more next year if lower cow numbers dictates an increase in prices.

The volatile stock market is going to control some of what the prices do also.  It dropped again today but nothing like the 1,000+ pt drop last Friday.... it will bounce some more but does anyone notice that it drops off bounces up a little, drops again... and it is steadily working it's way DOWN..... NOT GOOD.....

Talked to the friend who was going to get the boards for my ceilings 2 years ago... and asked what the deal was... if he doesn't do something pretty soon, I am just going to see about getting the ceilings down and then insulate and sheetrock ... I want to get things going here.  Tired of living in limbo.....

Speaking of which, STILL NO answer from the DMV on the explorer title....   .

I did tell DS the other day,  I would be interested in my father's truck... that although I do not like the short bed, it would be better for me than the explorer....and it is a '99 so less "crap" on it than the explorer also.... he was a little surprised but said oh, okay.... so we'll see....  I want to go by and see if they got the explorer AC done yet.... I may as well drive it some while I am paying ins and all on it even while waiting on the stupid title.... since it has to be licensed and insured while a loan against it.  Want to get it cleaned out and detailed and ready to go...... ASAP......

Time to quit for the night.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> But I am getting more of a hermit attitude lately. Would be nice to have a partner of some sort... but



It's actually wanting to escape from "what's happening"....and what you'd like to be doing,like before.  As to manpower, there's the part time hired hand route. 🤭🤣. You've got more options with a knowledgeable person in your area, with your contacts, than I have here.

There's no denying we both have the younger mind, older body limitations.  Takes a little longer for chores, we like a touch slower mode, still have grand plans.   muscle is what we most need and find in short supply, plus time for everything.

Have you considered leasing just a few acres for your own cows?  Does Debs place have something you could use/lease?  Sounds like it's close, unused and on the smaller side...fenced and maybe a barn of some type already there.  Of course you and DS have some "together" equipment you could use.  Not saying dissolve the things you've got but, have an alternate and obvious show of BOTH of us can isolate if need be.  The dairy cows could then be off his radar, also.

GF having own house, he's not living on his farm, it's a different situation for him also.  He obviously wants a family -- as in wife and kids.  A lot of territory to cover.  GF wants him to make her #1 and sees you as competition, not a business partner.  A can of worms.


----------



## Baymule

I agree with @Mini Horses  that makes a whole lot of sense. 

As far as being a hermit, I want quiet and not to be crowded, but a few neighbors is a nice thing. There are only 2 places between me and the paved farm road for 2 miles. Haven’t really gone to the dead end, but I think there may be 3-4 places past me, and that’s just enough.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Haven’t really gone to the dead end, but I think there may be 3-4 places past me, and that’s just enough.


I feel pretty sure you'll make this trip pretty soon.  😊  always nice to know whats there and happening.  Could be more homesteaders.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks..... yeah, I get that he wants a family... that has become so blatantly obvious.... Guess he will get his priorities straight one of these days.  
Finding a place to rent/lease is next to impossible since it is a "good ole boys" thing around here and he has a lock on everything close.  Too much that is too intertwined too.  
Yeah, Old body and young mind/ideas still.  Finding any part time help is next to impossible too.  I have done a little checking and because EVERYONE knows him, makes it difficult for me to do "my own thing"... 
It will work out somehow.  Maybe I will sell out and buy a trailer and travel.....

Not enough hay left behind to make it worth the work.  I am going to get stuff in the car and head out.  
Sun is out but radar shows a SERIOUS line of storms... Ought to hit here after 2.  I hope to have everything set up in the barn before the rain hits.  Good way to spend the wet rainy afternoon,;  earning money...


----------



## farmerjan

Wed morning.  Yesterday, I left for work etc... what a mess... There was an accident on the interstate @ 4 a.m.   tractor trailer with "hazardous cargo"  some sort of powder I heard later.... BUT, they had it closed and I did not know about it.  Lots of traffic on my road and I tried DS to find out what was going on.  No answer or return call or text.  I thought maybe an accident and that the interstate was closed between Fairfield 3 miles south and Raphine 2 miles north... NOPE, found out late it was north of there .... Traffic had been diverted to Rt 11 and many were using their GPS's I guess because there was a huge amount of traffic on my road which runs parallel to the interstate and Rt. 11.  Traffic was backed up to the next exit/entrance in Greenville.... 8 more miles north. 
I was tied up in the traffic before I realized what was going on... DS finally called me after 3 more tries... and I said gee, you could have warned me... and he got all ****ty about what was I doing going out to rt 11 anyway... and he was pretty busy with all the mess and didn't see I had tried him.... I told him I was going to the P.O. to check my mail on my way to work.  So then he said oh, well I needed to get off rt. 11 and go the back way to get above Greenville... Even I figured that out....
Got to where I could cut across (rt. 11 is a divided highway for a good way) and hit the back roads... had to back track but then got headed in the right direction.

The skies were getting really threatening... and it finally opened up and POURED down so hard you could barely see.  I was running behind so just went on to work.  It had rained up there also, let up to just a little light rain and got unloaded and into the barn.  They had lost their power up there for a bit.   We get ready to milk, power had been restored... and no vacuum.... took over a half an hour to find where it had fried a fuse and then tripped a breaker... BUT.... we finally got milking at 4... and the rest went pretty good. 
Got done, and wound up coming home with 2 young chickens... they decided to keep one but these 2 are bigger and picking on their birds... You know that mixing birds doesn't work well... I hope the one they kept will work out but I told them to let me know if not I will take it.  The ones I got look like Lt. Brahma's... they will get big... which is fine with me...

So I am getting them situated.... got the samples to pack to send out also. 

I checked the rain gauge.... did NOT get any rain here at the house... Cannot believe it... nothing.... all that push with the hay and it went around.....they got nearly 3/4 inch in about 1/2 hour or so other places, with the fast downpours... It moved out fast. 
The air cooled off and there is no humidity today.  Really nice... sun and comfortable. 

Going out to do some stuff.  Got a message out to Geneva to see about the 500 cow herd testing... At least it is not stifling so getting things done is much more pleasant.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, mom to the "rescue" .... DS texted me and said the guy got the steers in the trailer this morning... could I go get them?   OF COURSE... so I said I would if the truck would start... he has a new starter for it, sitting inside , guess he will get to it eventually.... but anyway.  I went up and yes it started, so I got them moved to doug's.  Put them in the little lot there, they had shade and water... and let him know and he could move them wherever he wanted when he got off work. 

Told him that when he wanted to get the other truck back to the barn I could go up and take him to it.  We had left the truck and trailer there for them to get the steers into it the other day.

Got the samples packed and took them to get shipped out.  Went to the P.O. and of course, still nothing on the title for the explorer.  DS was mowing some hay and said he was going to head to the barn and that he could go get the truck whenever I got there.  He also needed a chicken out of the freezer as he has a beef customer to deliver meat to that wanted to try a home grown one.  Might be able to sell some.  Stopped at the barn, picked him up and took him down to the truck (1 mile away) and dropped him off and then I went to do the cow and calves at the nurse cow field.  Then came home.  

It was a beautiful day today.  Sun, no humidity, light breeze... I did check the other rain gauge and we had about .05 inch of rain when places around got over 1/2 inch in the downpours.... 
I had to water all the plants since they did not get any natural watering.... 

Tomorrow morning is PT and then a run to pick up some parts for the John Deere since I will be more than halfway there.  Will make a couple of quick stops I didn't get to with the traffic snarl yesterday... go by and check on my glasses.... 
Then he said that the rest of the orchard grass he mowed will be ready to rake... it is very light and thin so will be dry... Other stuff he mowed today should be ready to rake on Friday.... Weather is perfect for it.  
He is going to get the steers he has;  in partners with our retired vet at his place in WVa... guess "they" are going on Sat aft and staying overnight..doc and his wife will be out there on Friday,  bringing them home Sunday,  to docs place for a month and then selling them in Oct... that is what doc wants to do.  He has grass at his place here for them and it is going to be dry enough for them to get in and get them out this weekend I guess.  

I am tossing around going up to the fair in Woodstock to see the fair and go to the Neal McCoy concert tomorrow afternoon/night.  I like Neal McCoy... and I like this fairgrounds.... hate to go alone but really think it would be good for me to just go.  See how tomorrow goes.... At least it is mid week so all the exhibits will be there and not leaving to go home.  If I can get out of here around 3, that will give me a couple hours to walk around and see stuff before the concert at 7:30.  It is only 1 1/2 hours drive home.  Just down the road from the farm I picked up 2 months ago... 

I am looking forward to the poultry swap on Sept 17th.... I am ready for some more chickens finally..... the 2 that I brought home from the farm last night, are pretty nice young ones... and I think they might be bantam lt. brahma's.... a little on the big size for "show quality" but pretty.  

I am hoping that the Va poultry club has their show in Nov that I have not gone to in the last couple of years because of the ankle/covid/knee replacements and all.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> . I like Neal McCoy... and I like this fairgrounds.... hate to go alone but really think it would be good for me to just go. See how tomorrow goes..


Stuff like that...  getting myself to go is a huge task... but once there I am glad I went.

And going by yourself means you actually get to LOOK at the things you want to look at!!  That is a huge win.

I vote for go....


----------



## Baymule

Mom to the rescue....... LOL LOL 

My son got his old Massey tractor out of the shop and brought it here. He went after hay for me and unloaded it, promptly got a flat on the front, it is an old tire and should be replaced. He aired it back up, it went flat again. So now there it sits, useless. And he got a call yesterday and left this morning for Greenville to take a job there. He's gone again. 

These boys of ours.......


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah...these boys of ours ...mine had my bigger trailer at a job.  Told him get it back. (I'll need for hay hauling) and gave deadline of Tues Eve.  Surprisingly, it was home! 👍.  Then, wed, gone! 😠. He hauled some furniture for a friend and it was there, still loaded.  They better get it off!!!!!    Another thing to deal with ☹️.  I'm looking at chains and padlocks 🤔

Hope to get some things squared away next week, while I'm home 25/7 for a while.  Tired of things I own just disappearing without permission.🤨


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, these "boys" of ours......

I'm with you on the disappearing equipment @Mini Horses .... I don't have a cooler chest here as he "borrows them" to take meat and stuff then I never see them again... and ask and ask for them to get brought back... 'yeah, I'll bring it back tomorrow' , and we know that tomorrow never comes... Some days it just gets old.....

I went and raked the little bit of orchard grass at the one field yesterday and there were a few spots where it was thick that turned up some green but it should have been mostly dry by the time he got to it to bale.

I decided to go to the fair so I was out of here by about 3 or so.  The weather was real nice if a little warm late afternoon.  I got to see all the cattle, walked through the dairy barns and the farmer I just tested last week  with the jerseys was there with a group and several other fams there that I don't test for.  Saw a bunch of the 4-H project steers and stuff, mostly angus/hereford crosses Black white face cattle for steers, some shorthorn and angus and hereford purebreds.  There was one farm with a nice group of red angus cattle. 

I walked through the sheep and mostly all wooled sheep, for 4-H projects and such. Some purebreds nearly all Hampshires and Suffolks.  Saw a few goats but not many.  They were doing something in the goat barn and had most aisles closed for the time being.  Went through the chicken barn and there were some REAL NICE  Cochin bantams.  Alot of chickens owned by the same exhibitor, so they are probably a pretty big fancier.  They had most of all the real nice cochins.  One pair of Bronze turkeys that were in nice feather condition.  Some decent rose comb leghorns that you don't see many of.   Went through the rabbit barn and there were alot of white New Zealands and another white one that I forget the name.  Some listed as "broken New Zealands"... I knew they came in red but didn't know they had a "broken pattern" also. A few Flemish Giants, lots of mini-lops.  Some crosses that they were caged as "meat pens"......
Walked through some of the exhibits.... some nice sunflowers.... some real nice big striped crenshaw melons, pumpkins, different vegs. 
Some real nice crafts, some paintings that were real good.  A few very well "composed" photographs.  A few very pretty afghans and "throws" in both knitted and crocheted.
A big huge midway with all sorts of food.  Ate a steak and cheese hoagie with peppers and onions as I haven't had one in quite awhile.  Wasn't real hungry so didn't even eat a funnel cake or elephant ear which I usually do. 

The concert was pretty good.  Crowd was smaller than I thought it would be.  But then I guess my "age" is showing because Neal McCoy is an "older" singer... and not alot of  his stuff is played anymore except for "oldies country" stations.  He is still a sexy looking guy though.... and very "active" on stage... didn't just just "stand there" and sing.. If anyone remembers his song .... from waaaay back.... "The Wink"..... he is partnering with a singer that they are coming out with a new version called  "The Drink".... supposed to be on the radio in a few weeks... fun country song.....

That was when country songs were either about drinking and some one done someone wrong songs... or funny ones like the Bellamy Bros with "Baby's got her blue jeans on"... with music you could do a good 2 step to....

Well, got to go up to rake the hay he cut on Wed afternoon at the other place.  Plus he just called and said he cut more yesterday, and it will need to be tedded out as now they are saying there will be some wispy clouds coming in and tomorrow is supposed to be partly cloudy with rain maybe Sat night but most likely starting Sunday;  and now the latest forecast is showing  possible showers and storms ALL NEXT WEEK.... So somehow he is going to have to find time to get all this done before he goes to WV to get those steers this weekend.  And if it is going to be wet, he has got to get them out.  Plus I just heard that they are going to start logging over there next week so they HAVE to be OUT before they start logging....
So when I get close to done raking, to call him and he might be able to run up and take the tedder up the hill, like on his "lunch" time,  so I can keep going up there with the tedder on the rest of the lots he cut... and not have to run the tractor back down the hill to get the tedder.   So, I am going to go out and head down to the farm, get the tractor and rake,  put hydraulic fluid in it as the rake is sluggish to lift up... there is a very slow leak in one of the cyclinders that will need to be replaced....so have to put fluid in every so often so that when I hit the lever it will raise and lower when I am going "up hill".  When the level of fluid gets low, it is slow to respond when tractor is headed up hill, and responds faster when it is headed downhill.... the angle of the fluid in the reservoir affects how it feeds to the lines and pressure....anyway, every so often I have to put more in it so that the rake will lift fast and all while raking... end of rows etc., so that I don't have clumps and all sorts of a mess for baling....plus our rake goes in and out and I can control it go around some of the rocks and not rake hay over ledges and stuff so it doesn't tear up the baler when he is baling hay....
Rocks and ledges are NOT a farmers friend when making hay....

Anyway, got home around 11 last night after the traffic getting out of the fairgrounds... 2 work/construction zones on the interstate so some congestion and slow down.... got off after the 2nd one to just come down rt 11... tired of all the "one lane closures" .... YES, I get that they do it at night and it is better to have the roads worked on and in decent shape than full of pot holes or unsafe traveling conditions... but there is A LOT of truck traffic and it makes for some long "one lane" travel... so I just got off and came down the "local" roads. 
Cooled off nice, temps were 54 this morning... Nearly 80 now and sun so will be a good drying day.  Time to head up to the tractor.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> yeah, I'll bring it back tomorrow' , and we know that tomorrow never comes... Some days it just gets old.....


WAY OLD!!   AND they being adults, we have far less disciplining powers. 😁🤭.    

Glad you went to the fair and got a chance to escape the day-to-day, for a few hours at least.  It helps.  I went to help a friend this morning and put off some of my own previously planned things.  It's fine, a pleasant diversion after all.👍

Looking at goals for this coming week and how to best tackle them.  Tractor is #1.  🤔If we could trade sons for the week, yours could fix my tractor and mine could fix your ceilings and cabinet carpentry!!  They both have the knowledge and wouldn't be a problem cause "not my mom".     I could tackle world problems if allowed!


----------



## murphysranch

I haven't been to a fair in years and years. I only like the barns and the crafts. No rides or carnival for me. I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## Baymule

A fun day off and evening at the fair! You needed that, you just gotta stop and do something fun for you.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses yeah, that would be great if we could trade sons because then they would probably get the work done... like you said... "not my mom" so might actually be willing to just do the job....  The only problem is my son has 10 times too much to do in the amount of time he allots,  due to having to kowtow to the GF all the time.  I have said several times is there anything else you want me to do and he says no... and then find out that he has GF come and do some things, but there is always some sort of restriction or time limit and then she only gets part done and he has to leave to go with her to do x y or z.... he made the comment today when he brought the tedder up to the field that he had sooo much to get done and there aren't enough hours in the day.  You would have been proud of me because I zipped my lips and made no comment... NONE.... not going to get into it again. 

I went and got the tractor and rake from out in the back where I had raked the orchard grass yesterday... he did not bale it yesterday like I thought he was going to... then took the tractor up the hill ( a mile or less) and raked the other hay he had mowed on wednesday.  Then he said he could probably come and get me and take me down to get the tedder and get my car so I would have something to drive, with me up there... it was getting close to when he was supposed to get off, so I told him to just wait til he was off work and not cause any big deal with work.  He came up the road, got me, we went down to get the tedder with the truck;  and I got my car. 

 Came back up to the tractor... I had already unhooked the rake and all before he got there.  Hooked up the tedder and I told him to go... He wanted to go to the concrete plant to get 4 more of the "blocks" which are making up the sides of the silage pit... where he is going to pour the floor. They weigh like 1800 lbs a piece...at least 6 ft long I guess... would remind you of the concrete barriers that you see on the highways... but wider and heavier built... they are for retaining walls and things like that...   Had to get there by 4 and it was already 3.  So then I went on and tedded out the other 4 lots that he had mowed on Thursday afternoon.  This is in the sub division that used to be a farm and then got sold and split up into 4-20 acre lots....most of what he had mowed were the 4-5 acre lots, that have not yet been sold.  Free hay but we cannot fertilize because we never know if we are going to have them from spring to fall kind of thing.  He usually will put a little fertilizer on in the spring but not this past year with the costs and all.  
   They were drying decent but the skies were not the bright sun and blue skies this afternoon.  Alot of high white clouds like they said.  It negates the heat and some of the drying and all this hay has got to be baled tomorrow as the forecast is for 60% on Sunday... and they will be hauling the cattle back from WV anyway...also there is a week forecast of more of the "showers & storms" like they keep calling for and this mixed grass hay is nice even with the weeds in it... So, by tedding it, it ought to have dried some more this afternoon and should be ready to rake by 11 or so tomorrow.  The sun did come out more later this afternoon after I got it done so that was good.

I assume after he got the concrete blocks he was going to sq bale the og hay in the back. I don't know if he is going to try to sq bale any of this grass hay... he will sometimes go through and sq bale a bunch .... weave in and out on rows,  where there are no weeds and junk, then go back and just roll the rest for the cows to pick through and utilize in the winter.   So, I will do my part tomorrow, rake the rest... and that is it for now.

Just remembered I need to bring the jeans in off the line I washed too.... before they get rerinsed!!!!!

Monday is a holiday from work for him so I assume they are going to work on the area for the concrete slab... he has had her helping him line up the blocks when he is unloading them off the trailer with the backhoe and all... so I am staying out of it.  

While waiting for DS to get me to go get the tedder... we are trying to save trips on the roads with the tractor as it wears the tires out so much faster.... (and I would have barely have gotten back up there by the time he got off work anyway....) I called a couple of farms and got 2 set up for testing.  One Thurs a.m.  the 500+ cow herd with Geneva helping... didn't even ask DS because he is just too busy with this getting ready to pour concrete... and another for that Sat the 9th  that I usually do on the farmer's weekend to milk.  He is going to let me know if they want morning or evening... I said either is fine with me. 
 The 500 cow herd technically should be an evening, and this is "august test" technically...  but Geneva can't do any evenings the next  week or so and not asking DS with the push to get this concrete slab poured...I think they are scheduled to do it the end of this coming week.   It will have to cure for at least 2-3 weeks and the corn will be ready to chop by the first of Oct by the looks of it.... and he still has to get the sides built higher... with the blocks... so he will be busy... and next week they go back to 7-3:30 at work so it is going to be a push to get to the plant to get the blocks after work... and he needs about 60-70 more I think... can only haul 4 (or maybe 6 at most) on the trailer due to the weight....nearly a ton each and total "dead weight".... the pad is going to be 30x100. So alot of the blocks... 

So that is about it for me.  I came in and made a tuna fish sandwich about 5 since I didn't get any lunch but I ate 2 pieces of toast around 9:30 this morning so wasn't hungry when I went to the tractor... Then I went up and did the cow and calves at the nurse cow field.  Done for the night I guess.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> zipped my lips and made no comment... NONE.... not going to get into it again.


Herculean effort!!! .  Hope face didn't squinch up a lot.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice morning.  64 for a low and already 76.  Sun is out mostly although I do see some clouds around.  Looks like the rain will hold off today, dropped the percent chance but tomorrow it is high and looks like rain chances all week.  
I ran a load of shirts and "delicates" through the wash and will hang them.  They will only take a couple hours to dry at most.  Will bring them all in later after I get all the hay raked since it doesn't look like they will accidentally get wet this afternoon.  That's good. 
Went and got feed yesterday for the nurse cow and the calves I am feeding in the barn.  All 9 came in with no calling/coaxing from me last evening.  Might be because they did not get fed Thurs eve when I was gone ????  I have skipped an occasional night when I have been tied up, this is supposed to be supplemental feeding anyway... and to teach them to come in which they are doing good now. 
The 2 new calves up there, on the lame cow and her first calf daughter that just calved, are doing good.  But the lame cow has the 2 front teats that it will not nurse and they were so big this time around.  She will not get bred back, and will go when this calf gets weaned off. Hate it in a way as she is a very quiet calm cow, and the lameness is less this past year or so... but better to get a decent price out of her while she is in good flesh, than to bury her or have her get worse if the bull were to breed her and come down wrong on her.  It has been a surprise and even a small miracle that she has had 4 calves when we only planned to keep her for the one and ship her.    Her daughter, the first calf heifer, had a little calf but it is quite active.  Looks good.  
It is funny that you don't think the calves are growing very fast, and then you get them up next to a "new one" and you realize that they are growing pretty good.  

I did catch the nurse cow's calf go on her the other evening,  and the other 2 that I put on her saw and they ran right over and got right on her from the back.  She is not as accepting this time as she has been in the past years with the calves, but they are smart enough to make sure they get on her when her calf is nursing.  That's all I need.  They are all growing pretty good.  She is not as quiet and calm in the barn as she has been in the past.  Don't know what her problem is but as long as she feeds them I will just let it be.  Next time around I will be sure to get her calf right off her and more calves grafted on her right away instead of her calf being 1-2 days old like this time, when I found it.  
There are worse problems.  

Time to go out and feed the 2 chickens, and get the clothes hung... I want the hay to have all the dew dried off before I go up to the field to rake. 
Got feed yesterday for them at the nurse cow field so am good to go for a few days.  I have to see about finding someone to fix the slide on the bottom of the feed bin... this buying by the bag is stupid... but I have asked DS several times for over a year to make a new slide thing and he just never can "get to it".  Not asking anymore.  Might just take it to a machine shop in town that charges through the nose... and get them to make one... it is double thickness plates so that it can withstand the pressure of all the feed pushing down on the bottom... maybe go to one of the places that sells them in north of here and see if I can get one the same size???? Out of the way, but might not cost so much either... 

I need a HANDYMAN like @Baymule  has in Chris... he sounds like a treasure... I would keep one busy for at least 1 day a week for the next several months....or several days a week for the next several months....    

Found the card for the guy who does on site lawn mower repair and stuff.  Calling him on Tuesday... done asking DS.... been over a month since I flipped it over....he stopped and took the plug out and said he turned it over several times to get it dried out as there was gas that had flooded it ... I just want it to run... or start looking for another one.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> It is funny that you don't think the calves are growing very fast, and then you get them up next to a "new one" and you realize that they are growing pretty good.


So true!  Even just the difference in newborn lambs and 2 week olds is amazing!


----------



## Baymule

Yep, take the old slide and go get another one. Stop wasting your time waiting on someone who isn’t going to get it done. Get it fixed and make sure you let him know. 

Get the mower fixed. It’s grinding on your guts, the things you ask DS to do and he doesn’t. 

Too bad about the lame cow, but you have her heifer. Maybe the heifer will have her mom’s personality.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep!  Agree...just do both.   I introduced self to a neighbor who is a diesel mech and he's going to get my tractor back into working order.   military guy whom I'd love to adopt!!  Yep, I'm older than his mom. .  He welds, fabricates parts, plus all things Navy trained. Couple tours in war zones and building bases.  PLUS he's a trained firearms "mech" (whatever they're called) and is gonna fix my pistol, clean my rifle and shotgun!   Last two haven't even been shot in at least 25 yr or more!  Oh. In cases and inside but .... Tell me they're ok.   I'm in love! . Such well trained talent.  Right here.

Talk about "make my day", it did.  There's three other retired/retiring military fams along there and I'm gonna work to belong in their group of sharing.  Already know two of them casually.

So hopefully, I'll be able to bush hog by next week. 🙏🤞. You know the feeling!😊


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Yep!  Agree...just do both.   I introduced self to a neighbor who is a diesel mech and he's going to get my tractor back into working order.   military guy whom I'd love to adopt!!  Yep, I'm older than his mom. .  He welds, fabricates parts, plus all things Navy trained. Couple tours in war zones and building bases.  PLUS he's a trained firearms "mech" (whatever they're called) and is gonna fix my pistol, clean my rifle and shotgun!   Last two haven't even been shot in at least 25 yr or more!  Oh. In cases and inside but .... Tell me they're ok.   I'm in love! . Such well trained talent.  Right here.
> 
> Talk about "make my day", it did.  There's three other retired/retiring military fams along there and I'm gonna work to belong in their group of sharing.  Already know two of them casually.
> 
> So hopefully, I'll be able to bush hog by next week. 🙏🤞. You know the feeling!😊


YAY.....

Maybe I need to come meet him and see if he wants to travel for work on occasion ????.  He is a great "FIND" for you.  That's the kind I want to adopt too !!!!!!! I am so glad that you can find someone close like that.

They're called gunsmiths the last I knew....
The other people are the ones that were talking about killing chickens weren't they????  I am going to have to find a new place as the guy that has been doing mine quit and they were selling the stuff.  Need to call him and find out if they sold the equipment and if the person who bought it was going to kill.  He said there were 2 different people looking at it.    Hoping that i can find someone as I am NOT going to start raising the "left behinds from the other place down near me if I have no way to get them killed.  Not wanting or capable of doing 20-50 at a stretch... You "get it",  I am sure.....

Actually brought the slide home from the feed bin this evening when I got a bucket of feed from the other bin,  to have here for these 2 chickens.
Will call the mechanic for the lawn mower on Tuesday.

Stopped to see about the explorer and they are going to just order the parts and get it done.  I told him that I am tired of waiting and that I may as well drive it occasionally since I have to have the tags and ins on it.  And they are going to come get the little ranger 4x4;  that still needs to figure out why it won't start... Didn't have it all last winter... they have the new distributor and something else that DS has just not found the time to pick up, and bring here and work on it.... It is one I just run around here for feeding and stuff.... no title but it has heat and is a great little truck for bad roads and stuff doing chores and things.

Had a flat on the rake when just starting out earlier... had about 1/2 the first section raked and looked back and it was flat.  DS brought up the air tank and it did blow back up.  It has a tube in it... probably a pin hole... The tire is OLD and they put the tube in it awhile ago... Inconvenience but not a disaster... then I went on and raked all the rest of the "lots"... there are 4 that were cut in this section that I had tedded out yesterday,  and the 2 lots I raked yesterday.... each is 4-6 acres I guess.  Not alot of hay but still.. has to be cut twice and better than just bush hogging it... so I got done and then went by the barn to see if he needed anything else...
DS broke a tension pin,  and so one of the spinners on the manure truck wouldn't work... he was trying to get it spread to get the rye in the ground that should have been done a month ago... planting it where the wheat came off....so I ran and got one for him at the co-op... and he got it fixed ( take apart the gear box for the 2 spinners that throws the manure out the back) and he had GF doing the seeding with the no-till drill on the tractor....which is fine...but  I would have done it if he had asked....
So he went up the hill to start baling and I had come home.  Got the laundry in the house and he called and said, can I bother you again... and I said what and he said can you go get me some more 16,000 baling twine out of the storage trailer... I forgot it and will run out in a little bit... So I said I would get my cow grain and go get the baling twine and then I would just go feed after that.  So I did... had to climb 2 steps on the ladder to get it off the top shelf and they are heavy... 2 rolls in a "bale" ..... took it to him and he was going to work on getting the hay all baled... had the sq baler there and I told him that he ought to just roll all this as he still had to change a couple tires on the cattle trailer for tomorrow.  He never got the brakes done on the truck hooked to the cattle trailer so is going to switch and take the other truck since the brakes and all are good on it.... at least he is not being stupid to try to take that truck out there with the hills and all...
Then he asked if I wanted to go... doc wants them out there EARLY... like dawn... since DS said he could not get out there this evening....
He has another buddy that is going out to get some too... they need 3 trailers for the 35 coming back.... I don't think I am going to go since he will be leaving here like at 4 a.m.   but he said he would call me later and let me know where to meet him if I want to go... he will leave from GF house and go out that way... meet the friend about an hour west of here... on the way actually....
I thought GF was going but it seems she is not.... not asking why not.....if he really wants someone to ride with him,  I will go. Might be a good time to talk a little.... We'll see.
Looks like rain coming in out there tomorrow so they want to get them out before it gets too slick to get in there... we are on the list now for 15-20% tomorrow... scattered spotty showers, but 60 % Monday... and showers all week. 
 I'm tired, spent 4-5 hours on the tractor and all with the flat tire holdup.... need a shower and something cold to drink again.... and the bed.....


----------



## farmerjan

DS called and is not leaving until 4:45... said he could meet me just down the road at 5:10-5:15 a.m.  His buddy's gf is going with him,  so I said I would go so he has someone to ride with.... We ought to be back by noon-2p.m.  if all goes well... and then he said he will try to get the rest of the manure (poultry litter) spread on the rest and get the rest of the other field planted...  I think GF has her daughter tomorrow now... her ex has not been taking her for the full weekend when he is supposed to since they have been very busy with their farming work... they farm full time and have a litter spreading business and this time of year it gets real busy with the farms getting the crops off the fields and wanting to get the litter spread and cover crops planted.... That's a guess, but DS said her ex has not had the daughter for the last 3 weekends on "his days"... NOT going there either.... 
So I am getting in the shower and will get up and go... let's hope we don't get "into it" as it is a LONGGGGG walk home


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe I need to come meet him and see if he wants to travel for work on occasion ????. He is a great "FIND" for you. That's the kind I want to adopt too !!!!!!! I am so glad that you can find someone close like that.
They're called gunsmiths the last I knew....
The other ones are the ones that were talking about killing chickens weren't they????

  
Travel is probably out, wife, kids and all that....but I am thrilled to be close!  He was telling me things about that tractor like we were standing right by it. 😲. He takes care of a couple others in area.   Yes, gunsmith.   He has a tattoo on his arm of a tactical gun.  Said he carried it for a couple yrs and now it's always with him.  😔. Has a dog named Sniper.  

Yeah, the chicken harvesters.   I'm not looking for 20-50 alone either!  Like you...but a few together in a couple sessions and it's doable.  Especially with equipment.  I'd need some discussion before -- numbers and all that.  Not committed but, it might be an option out there.  I mean, we have to eat!


----------



## Baymule

I hope you have some good quality time with your son. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I am about fed up with this computer... hit a shift key and the side of it, and it erased everything I had typed... 
   

So, I went to feed the cow and calves and just got back and am going to try again.  I may post in segments so I don't lose everything AGAIN..

Cloudy all day with some light showers .  68 up to 77.  I checked a little bit ago and we had a total .2 so far. 
The weather mostly stayed to the west, we were on the fringes.  That's okay. 
It is such a good thing that we got those steers out of WV yesterday as it looks like they got some pretty good rain. 
It was a good trip out and back.  Met DS at 5:15 a.m. and went out and met his buddy and gf at about 6 or so.  Went from there further west and up and down all the windy hilly roads... got to the pasture that "doc's family" owns.  There is about 100+/- acres left of about 1100 that his family owned and has been sold off after the father passed away and there was no one to farm it full time.  I would love to have been able to buy it and ensconce myself out there as a younger person and just grazed it... they used to have quite a nice beef operation... it would be a good place to hunker down and be independent and secluded and "safe" from the craziness in this world.  
Anyway... they had the steers in the small pasture next to the house, and we got all the trucks and trailers in and then they moved the steers into the small lot and into the barn. Visited a little bit.  Loaded the 3 trailers (doc's wife Deb has an 18 ft one, Tim's was 20 ft and we had a 24 ft)  and then we left about 9-9:30.... stopped and got some fuel, and sandwiches at the subway and headed home.  It was part sunny part clouds out there.  Temps are about 10 degrees  cooler out there.  Longer trip home since had to take it easier with the cattle and the hills.  Got to doc's around 12:30, got deb's unloaded and then Tim's then ours. Time and gf left and we visited with Deb and doc for a few more minutes, then Deb wanted to wash out her trailer... she has a couple of horses and boards a few there, and keeps the trailer "spotless" .... it sounds like this might be the last year she wants to trailer the cattle in her trailer.... and doc is talking about not doing a partnership thing next year and maybe DS just doing it all himself.  Doc is late 70's and has had hip and shoulder replacements and is feeling it all.  
Anyway, we left and came by TSC as DS needed some chicken feed and I guess it was about 2 when he dropped me at my car.... He was going to the farm to see about getting some of the litter spread and hopefully drilling some of the rye seed.


----------



## farmerjan

Got up to some wet ground this morning but mostly has been only cloudy.  
The steers looked pretty good, but the pastures were eaten down there. They had a lot of rain this year but I think that it was more "washy grass" than real good grazing.  Might want to only put 30 out there next year...  There are alot of weeds and DS is going to talk to doc about possibly spraying.  You lose alot of grazing when the weeds get too thick.  That is DS's deal.  

I have not talked to him today so don't know, but sure hope he got the rye all in by this afternoon.  We are supposed to get more rain tonight by the looks of the radar and it is lightly raining out there right now.  

Had a farm text me and now I am testing Thurs - 500 cow herd, thurs night/fri morning at 125 cow herd and 110 cow herd on Sat morning.  PT on Wed so will be getting up at 6, 3:30, 4:30 and 3:30... like I said, all or nothing it seems like.  

Went last evening and got milk and talked to Lee for a little bit.  Had put out tea when I got home so made that up last night also.  

DS is making a trip to CT... meeting the friend from northern VT to trade a truck DS brought home from my brother's when he went fishing a month ago... for a hay wrapper that D wants to sell.  they did some "dealing" and so DS will get a bale wrapper and get rid of the truck he really didn't need but brother talked him into... it is in decent shape but some salt/rust... but then D is in northern VT so that is a way of life up there anyway.  The truck is on the trailer 2 hrs north of here at my jersey farm... one of the bearings was overheating and he was working this deal on the phone on the way home from the fishing trip... so he left it at the dairy, my farmer said no problem at all... this is the farm that is trying to sell out.... they pulled the wheel and the bearing so he could get a new one... he will go put a new bearing on it... and go up to another friend's in CT and they will meet there and do trading.... 
You know guys and their "deals".....
This is happening on Friday this week... 
Then the concrete pad is supposed to be poured on Monday 12th... 

DS just texted me and the litter is spread and the seed drilled.  Let it rain on it.... there is volunteer wheat coming up anyway.. this is on the wheat ground that he finally just cut and rolled...a month ago.... alot of grain lost... but could be worse.  No income from it though so that was bad.  This rye might make a cutting late this fall, it grows better in the cool weather... it will go dormant and then re-grow in the spring and ought to make a good spring crop....then he will probably plant it back to orchard grass for hay or maybe corn in this field again.  Still alot of johnson grass to try to get killed off if we plant orchard grass.... will deal with it in the spring.  The horse people do not want the johnson grass in their hay;  and that pays alot of the bills when he sells the OG hay.  Corn or Sorghum-sudan would be my guess for another year....

So, I am going to go by and get some of the Kilz that @Baymule has been talking about.  To seal off the inside of the lower cabinets and then paint with something that will also seal it more... I am hoping that it will solve the odor thing.  The spray stuff seemed to help some.  Kilz both seals and primes it she said... I have never used it.  Look for a paint to use too... but I do have some here that I used that they suggested that covers good... have to look at the can and see if it will stand up to "traffic" of pots and pans etc... although I am seriously considering some of those pull out trays for the bottoms since I cannot get down on the knees real well.  
I did find that a nice thick gardening "kneeling pad" helps alot though... maybe they will toughen up with time.  Knee pads are too awkward to wear around much... but the kneeling pad is a pain to remember... might have to get a couple and keep them in strategic spots.  

Phone calls to make in the morning.... if it is raining a good day to get some of this done.  Hate to make a special trip but I want to start getting some things accomplished here.  Oh yeah, got that slide to see about getting a replacement for.... 

Have to take out the meters and hoses so I have room for all the 12 boxes for Thursday a.m. test, then have to load 12 meters and hoses back in to go set up... might just put them in the forester to take to that farm.. it is only 8+ miles away... that's a smarter idea... DUH . Need to clean out the vehicles anyway... been just putting stuff in them and it is piling up.


----------



## farmerjan

It is raining more now and looks like we will get rain most of the evening/night.  As long as it comes down like this it will be great....


----------



## Mike CHS

Jan, If you lose what you have typed and you catch it quick enough, hit CTRL Z and it will bring it back up.  That is if you see it happening and it doesn't always work for me since I'm usually looking somewhere other than the monitor while I'm typing.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Mike CHS , I will try it the next time.  Anything would be good to try. 

Fog and cloudy then some sun today.  We got another .7 inch of rain... it rained lightly most of the night.  Soft and easy.  Then it all of a sudden got some dark clouds and we got a 10 minute shower around 3:30-4 p.m. and the sun is out again.  

Got some of the errands done.  Got the Kilz to use in the cabinets, and found a gal of Behr paint,  that @Baymule said is the best, on the "oops shelf" mis-mixed color that is a tannish/brown color... for $9 as opposed to the $25 or 30 a gallon it costs... so I got it.  So we will see how it goes.   I went to Sharp Shopper and got some groc and drinks for DS,  on my list.  Bread is in the freezer since there were several loaves today... I try to stay ahead because there are lots of times there isn't any of the discounted bread... Got some more sole filets they had for a good price too.

Called the lawn mower guy and left a message. 

Tomorrow I have PT so will go from there to do a few more things on the list.  But I did get some crossed off !!!!!  
Will check on my re-ordered glasses tomorrow.  They couldn't understand why they hadn't gotten to the store.  Called the place that makes them and they were mailed out 2 days after the last order... LOST in TRANSIT somewhere.... she was going to track them but in the meantime, just did a re-order since she said who knows where they might be and tracking them could be a PITA...She says it is unlikely they will show up but she did have one pair show up nearly 3 months later.... If they would give me a real good deal on them I might buy them to have a 2nd pair.  Since I have been very patient, and they have been very apologetic, they might cut me a deal... 

The sun has come out again... I am going out to put the meters in the forester, and probably have to jump it because I hadn't shut the door tight and the battery was dead... so I will jump it and let it run a bit.  Then it will be ready for me to take the meters to the farm Thursday after I get home from testing the big herd.... without having to unload all the boxes of samples first. 

Okay, break is over...


----------



## farmerjan

Well, not the battery in the forester.  Lights all work, everything... put the battery cables on it and no change... turn key and not even a click.  Don't know if there is some sort of fuse that could be just for the starter... probably the starter its self.   Tried to call DS and of course he is not answering. 
 I went down to the farm thinking he might be working and not there... so I unloaded the gatorade I got him and an assortment box of chips and stuff for lunches... to get them out of my car.  I need the back of it. 
 I will unload the meters I need on the back of the 2wd ranger;  to take to set up on Thursday when I get home from testing the 500 cow herd.  What I don't need will go in the storage chest in the carport so they are out of the car tomorrow.  Then I can load the 12 boxes I take there for testing... 2 empty and 10 with bottles.  It makes it easier to sort and put bottles into them by numbers if I start out with a few empty... I only need 9 boxes worth of bottles (540) at most.  But if they have calved out a bunch of heifers then I am covered.  

I will have to see about getting the forester to start.  Will ask the mechanic if DS doesn't get back to me... might have to get that put ahead of the 4x4 ranger.  If it is the starter,  then it can be replaced. Seems strange that I pulled it in and parked it and now it won't even click to start.  
Always something..... 

Had another 2 minute shower, and we are looking at some more tonight.  Sun comes out inbetween.  Almost funny.  But thankfully we are not getting what they have recently gotten down in Ga and now I hear they are getting flooding in Conn.... 
Stock market is down again today....


----------



## Mini Horses

Any chance it's still in gear?   Like not fully in park?   Yes, there's a fuse.....but


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ... I did the whole, "check in gear thing"... It is an automatic... So, I got it out of park... put it back in... Nope.... Took it out of park and put in neutral as I had a jeep that had a neutral safety switch that screwed up and you had to start it in neutral as it would not start in Park.... Nope... tried rocking it a little to make sure it was in gear and then fully in neutral.... tried everything I knew of.  When you turn the key to on, all the dash lights come on and it goes in and out of park and neutral and even into gears,  easily.   Even got under the hood and tried tapping on the alternator and what I think is the starter... we have a truck that the starter gets hung and if you get under it, tap it with the hammer, it will "unstick" and usually start... that is the truck the new starter is sitting inside the cab,  waiting......Thought if I could catch DS he could stop on his way home and just see if I am tapping on the right thing to see if it is hung.... guess if I text him he might call me in the morning..... even tried saying a little "please"........
Thanks for the suggestion though... If it is a fuse, I cannot find which one is bad.  Going to look in the glove box tomorrow, get the manual out,  and see if I can figure out which one......most of the fuses are marked for the lights, ac, heater, you name it.... but they all look intact to me; no burnt spots or anything.  They are the newer ones, not the old round ones... but you can usually see where they are "burnt"....


----------



## Mini Horses

I've tapped some starters, actually had the park/in gear myself once -- why I mentioned that. .  Sure its some simple, smack yourself issue.   Why now!?!🤪


----------



## farmerjan

DS stopped and did some stuff and finally found a loose wire plug thing that goes into the starter.  Showed me it and had me reach in there so I can try that if it does that again. Thank goodness he was in a good mood about that... we got into a few words about the lawn mower... 
THIS TOO WILL PASS.......    

Got the outback back,  cleaned out and the boxes for testing in there except for the 2 I have to empty.  Will put those bottles into racks to use tomorrow night.  Need to do 2 more racks for Saturday's herd also... 

GOT MY GLASSES... they feel just like I have been wearing them forever... fit good and see fine out of them... sometimes new ones need some adjustments... but so far these are just like natural... 
Went in the garden center and got a couple of plants on clearance... $1 each... I bought them for the POTS.... 
Stopped at TSC first and they also had plants on a rack for $1... I bought all of the hanging plants and several smaller nice square pots of gerbera daisies that were in okay shape... 20 in all.  that made me look at Wal-mart when I went to get my glasses.  
You can't buy nice pots like that for $1.... so I will dump them when the plants die, store in the shed,  and then have nice planters to use in the spring.  Either start some plants or buy 4 packs of  flowers for a couple bucks, get some new soil, and have $20 hanging pots for about $5-6 bucks.  

Lowes had some heavier duty storage "totes" on sale ... bought one to see if the meters would fit and for storing the hoses... the cheap ones I have keep cracking... and both the meters fit and they are pretty sturdy so I will go buy a couple more..organize things a little better.  Got a load of stuff on the truck to take to the dumpsters. Then go do the cow and calves .... Looking like some more showers later...


----------



## farmerjan

Quitting for the night.  Went to co-op and got some washers for some nuts and bolts I needed forever... went to the dumpsters right up the road and emptied the truck.  Went to the pasture and did the cow and the calves all came right in.  Let the cow back out when she was done.  We got a 2 minute quick hard "sprinkle".. sky was 'black" north and east... came home and got another 10 sprinkles...
Got the bottles out of the boxes, into the trays, and the empty boxes in the car ready to go.  It is lightly raining now so glad all that is in car and ready to go.  Last I had looked this was supposed to stay east of here...Oh well. It has been an unusual pattern... coming from the north... almost directly south... like SSSE... It has skirted us a couple times when it looked like we were going to get more... and now we are getting it and it doesn't look like it is close enough.  But it is coming down pretty good right this minute. 

Ate some ravioli that was in the freezer, spinach and something in it... It was pretty good with just a little butter. 

Got all the plants out of the car and on the lawn and they are getting nicely watered right now.   A couple will probably get trashed as there were no leaves on the stems.. just pitiful... but nice hanging pots...

Looks like we will be a little sunny Thursday aft and Friday with more coming in Sat eve... and now the forecast is for RAIN, like real 70% chance of pouring down rain on Sunday... don't know how that is going to affect the concrete pad pouring for Monday. 

I am going in to take a shower, set the alarm real LOUD so I don't oversleep and get up to go to work in the morning.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  
We got 1 whole inch last night !!!!! Like where did it all come from?  
It was cloudy today,  and then some sun would come out.  Then there would be real dark, black threatening looking clouds... but they never settled over us this afternoon.  The temps hit 80 in the sunny parts and mid 70's when the clouds were covering it up.  Comfortable.  
I went to work this morning...was there at 4 to set up the samplers and we got done about 9:30.  Right about 500 cows... I came on home and then went and set up at the farm up the road for this afternoon.  Came on back., brought all the samples in and got them all packed.  Took them with me around 3:30 when I left to go to test, and dropped them off.  We started milking at 4:45 and got done about 7:30.... will go back in the morning @ 5:30 and won't get home until after 10-10:30 with doing the computer entries and then getting the meters off the milk lines to bring home. I did not take samples this evening so will have to do that in the morning... I had a real persistent nagging headache this afternoon/eve.  Don't know why I am getting so many except I think I am not sleeping in the right position.  

Been letting the 2 chickens I got out loose and they are not very adventurous which is good.  Locking them up at night in the crate.  Still don't have things the way I want for them.  But they are very nice and calm and I am glad that I have them.  They are Light Brahma's... I think they are supposed to be standard size so they have some growing to do.  I think they were TSC chicks originally.  

I just ate the rest of the package of the ravioli's since it was easy.  I am going in to get a shower and see if I can get some "extra sleep " tonight.  The rain kept waking me up last night.... at least I was not late.  
Geneva and her boyfriend and sister and her boyfriend and a couple other family members all went on vacation for 4 days to the beach... AND HE PROPOSED...... so she said to me today, I hope you don't have any plans for JULY 1st next year... she was smiling and then I realized what she was referring to... she was totally NOT expecting it yet... figured he would take her out to eat one night and do it that way... family were all in on it... she looks very happy... So... I am really very happy for her, but I will lose my testing help as he lives in Pa and of course they will be living up there because of his family's farm operation and job of contract spreading poultry litter...Bless them both.  

Well, the headache is not getting any less,  so I am going to quit for the night. 

Hope @Baymule is having a great visit with @Ridgetop and her DH ... they are in TX for a wedding I think and to bring stuff to the farm they bought, and visiting... Can't wait to hear of their escapdes... I understand they are going to do a little traveling to a couple of other members on here... but I will let them tell you since I only know of what is "planned"... I want to know what "actually happens".....


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> Hope @Baymule is having a great visit with @Ridgetop and her DH ... they are in TX for a wedding I think and to bring stuff to the farm they bought, and visiting... Can't wait to hear of their escapdes... I understand they are going to do a little traveling to a couple of other members on here... but I will let them tell you since I only know of what is "planned"... I want to know what "actually happens".....



They are actually here at the moment.  We have the trailer in position and Cooper is in the chute waiting to get loaded in the morning.  I hate to pen him up the night before but if he had seen the trailer backed up to the chute before I brought him in he would not have come in.  That is from personal experience, and he is that aware of what is going on around him.  I'll let @Baymule add the details but Cooper likes her and she was also the only person other than me and Teresa that Maisy let herself be petted.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a quick note as I am headed to get a shower and hit the sack for another "early morning" ... Have to leave by 4-4:15 the latest to go test in the morning.... 
Got up and went and tested and all this morning.  It was foggy for several hours but finally burnt off and was mostly sunny today.  A bit cooler, no humidity... it hit 80 but was not a "hot 80"  if that makes sense.  Got the meters and came home and unloaded them out of the car.  Got the samples packed and went and did some of the other errands in the opposite direction of yesterday... 

Actually got alot accomplished.  Anything left to do will be done tomorrow on the way home from that herd and I will be done for a couple days.  Have made a couple of calls and texts for next weeks testing and will try very hard to get them spread out... 
I am not testing next Fri or Sat.... Fri is my birthday... and I have to get together the meat and a few chickens (frozen kind) that @Mini is getting and Sat I will leave early to go to the poultry swap.  That is my day OFF for ME.... and our ( @Mini Horses ) visiting.... 

Got the  battery charger on the truck battery that I drove home with all the stuff from NH.... going to back it up to the carport and get the rest of the stuff that has been covered, unloaded... hopefully tomorrow before it rains. SOOO much to go through.... so it needs to be under cover.   Supposed to get 1-2 inches between Sat eve and Monday they say.  We have had 2.1 inches this week... 
Way more rain than we get this time of year unless there is hurricane  moisture coming in this direction.  And now to get more from that tropical weather that is coming up from Fla direction...

Oh well, can't control the weather... if we could I sure would have sent some of this wet to the drought areas, and I am sure some of the places that have had all the flooding like in KY and just recently in GA would have sent quite a bit of it to TX and the western states and all....


----------



## murphysranch

Its so smoky here in Vancouver WA, I'm shocked. I left Southern Oregon due to drought and constant summer smoke. I guess I brought it with me.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat night.  Just got back from supper with Deb.  She is out this weekend but since it is already raining, she won't be able to do any mowing and such... 

Got the truck started and barely squeaked it into the carport... Backed in so the stuff on the bed will not get any more rain on it til Iget it unloaded.  Planned to get to it today, but plans got  changed.  DS had called and asked if I could go to Lowes and get some rebar ties. They look like the twist ties from bread without the paper.  They were working on the rebar and were running out.  So, I went right down and got 3 pkgs of 100 for him.  Came back, and he and 2 other guys were working on getting the rebar set and stuff.  I said that I could come back if he needed help and he said that I could come back and do the ties if I wanted.  So, I ran back home, got the truck backed in the carport, and went back down.  Spent time getting all the rebar "tied together" at all the joints where they touch to give it more stability and strength.  Alot of bending over at the waist.  Got that done and they were going to do a little more then quit.  The rain was very light and shirts did not get wet with a very light breeze whispering through there. Got it done and they were going to help him a little bit more but it was starting to rain a little bit more also. 

I came home, cleaned out the crate for the 2 chickens as it had gotten wet from the rain... took the feed up and did the cow and calves before it got too wet.  Came back, got the chickens in for the night and came in, got a shower and washed my hair and then we went out to eat around 6 or so.  
Now home, it is raining a little more and the radar looks like we might get some real serious rain later.  
I am tired and going to bed in a few minutes.  NOT SETTING ANY ALARMS either !!!!!
 Already tipped over the planters so they don't get too much water in them .  This is great for ALL the plants I got for $1 each the last couple days.  It will perk the ones that were "halfway" there still.  Nice to look at .  The Gerbera Daisies all are putting up more flower stems.  

Looks like we might get another 24-36 hours of wet stuff,  then clearing off by Tuesday and nice for about a week!!! Ought to be a great day for the Poultry Swap next Saturday.  I am sure DS will cut hay as soon as he gets the concrete poured and the rain quits.... 
I hope to get some vacuuming done tomorrow and get the samples packed from this morning, so they can go out on Monday.  

They called and the Explorer AC is done.  Will go down to see about it on Monday....


----------



## Mini Horses

Are your chickens laying for you?  I believe you said these were light brahmas you were given, good winter layers but, young birds.  Maybe not at lay yet.  

Hope you get a day to "relax" today ....  Which is different for everyone.  Sometime it's just not having a schedule for work.      I'm cleaning cages and the horse trailer today and not a whole lot more....a lot of bird poop to hose out and off!   The auction had a lot of birds and bunnies yesterday.  More than usual!  Plus a lot of not great goats/sheep.   If it needed to be fed, it was being sold, type.  Birds sold very well, others way off.   Glad I didn't have room for my goats in my trailer.  Ya know the feeling! 

Some oldsters at auction yesterday were talking about the swap at Glen Allen yesterday . Yeap, one guy sets a booth up there, couple others just go.  Walking terrain was a topic for a couple of them who use canes.

Sounds like the concrete pour for DS might have to delay -- rain?  Poo...it needs to happen, to cure for use. Hope it can happen


----------



## farmerjan

These 2 Lt Brahma pullets are about 1/2 grown... won't be laying for awhile.  But they are looking good and I am being careful with them when out so nothing happens to them.  They like to go under a couple of shrubs here so not a problem with any flying hawks or anything.  I could use some eggs if you have extras when we meet next Sat.  

Neat to hear that there were people at the auction talking about Glen Allen... The weather is looking absolutely great.... 

Good for you making some money on the poultry purchase.  Amazing what the turkeys can/will sell for.  But this was exactly the right time of year for them... someone can feed them and wait a bit or just kill now and freeze for holiday dinners.  Yeah, hard to kill when they are pets.... and you didn't have them for more than a day or 2.... Turkeys have much more personality than most chickens as a rule anyway... I used to get more attached to the ones I raised.  

This time of year, like you said, people are looking to get rid of stuff that will take some feed to get them through... it is a good time to buy if you have some pasture or grass or wanting to start getting together a group for future sale... but you have to be careful this time of year too;  many are culling the less thrifty ones and you can wind up with hard keepers ...

Cloudy, had rain during the night and still some out there today.  Down to 62 and only up to 70... Looks like more later.  Let's hope that it will blow its self out and we can get the concrete done so it can cure and we can chop corn in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I could use some eggs if you have extras when we meet next Sat.


Thrilled to bring some!!   A few dozen.   


farmerjan said:


> but you have to be careful this time of year too; many are culling the less thrifty ones and you can wind up with hard keepers ...


Yep.  Bought nothing that eats yesterday.  Only 2 feed pans for $5.  Matches about 6 others and I use them on some goats, on milk stand or to feed shy ones.  They're about $15 each otherwise.   So my deal of the day. . Almost bought 2 piglets, missed the bid and next group was 5.  Uh, no thanks. 😁. Not this week. But eventually.

Watching CL for meat does.  Some breeders do well by you with honesty....like selling some bloodlines to keep new, etc, switching gears and goals.   I can use a good producing doe for a couple yrs if she's getting beyond their numbers or aging out and they don't want to do the extra handling -- time, facilities, numbers, help, etc.   If bred and good lines it would be a win.  Like some of those older cows you might buy, you know what to do.  One good calf is often worth it.  Then there's health and moving buys (like the one I just did).  I'm in the scan and buy mode. 

I'm cooking a gorgeous chuck roast right now, from last meat I got.  You can't even get these nice thick ones anymore in a store!  Certainly not as tasty, even skinnied down.  I'm spoiled, again, from years back when DH was around and we'd raise our beef.


----------



## farmerjan

Just a short post... we wound up with another .4 inch in the rain gauge.  It was misty , cloudy, rainy earlier but did clear off and a little sun this afternoon.  

DS called to see if I can go pick up some sort of machine tomorrow for finishing the concrete. (This font size keeps changing on me)  Like a floor polisher.  So I will do that around 9... he says they are going to start pouring at around 8... 50  yards  for the pad and a base for a water trough and some skirting at the barn where there is a bunch of broken off concrete from where the previous owner had put in the barn floors and then didn't keep the fill dirt and all up outside the gates,  and it got to be a drop off and then part of it broke.   He figured that when he had the concrete trucks there that they could do all the stuff he wanted and use up whatever is left for the "fill in" stuff.  That was all news to me today... seems I am not being kept too much in the loop... 
GF sister had invited me to the house for a birthday thing for her daughter... DS remembered to ask me today at 11... for lunch at 12:30 .... I wasn't going to but decided to go anyway... that is where I find out things that he neglects to tell me.  Sister said she will just call me herself since he can't remember to tell me.... 
We are supposed to get some real nice and dry weather starting Tuesday for a week... BUT GF wants to go away for a few days  to "do something" with her daughter and him on like Thurs through Sun.... so we will see if he stays home and gets some of the farming stuff done... he said something about it to me when he asked if I could go to get that concrete machine tomorrow... and he said, "GF said she understands that we are supposed to have nice weather and if I  HAVE to stay home to make hay..... but  she will be disappointed"  ......... I said nothing to him one way or another...

Then he asked me to go pick up a "rake thing" at a neighbors that is for concrete use,  when he and GF were going to move cows.....oh, really......

I'm quitting now so I can get some clothes folded from the other day and the samples packed so they can go out tomorrow .


----------



## farmerjan

Been a busy day.  66 up to 83... mostly sun and some clouds mixed which kept it from getting too hot in the sun working that concrete....It was pretty near perfect for doing it though...We were worried that it would rain and we wouldn't be able to do it but it went pretty good.  Got that one quick 2 minute shower of big PLOPPY drops.... The third load was a little "dry" and started to set up faster than the first 2 so it was a little bit of a push... there are a few spots that are not quite as smooth as they could be, but overall the floor is amazing...

The total size that got poured is 26x93 feet... he had 30 x100 leveled and all then used the concrete "blocks" as the sides instead of forming it out 30x100,  and setting the blocks on top.... and with the number of blocks @ 6 ft long =15 plus a 3 ft one at the end...5 at the end =30 and they are about 2 ft wide, so on each end the blocks "sat inside" to make it 26 ft inside.

48.75 yards total... about 45+ in the concrete pad... about 2 1/2 in the base for the waterer, and the rest at the barn for the apron going into the one side and for the other spot where there was the broken piece and the big hole it made.... Somewhere in the neighborhood of $9,000 dollars of concrete.... .  Holy cow.... The only saving grace is the bags are in the neighborhood of $700 now for a 9x150 ft... and we put in 3 last year but normally do 2.  With the way the corn looks we would probably have to do 3 again... So if you figure 1500 average a year...plus the bagger cost it's over $2000 a year..... that makes the pad more sensible... it will take about 5 years to pay for the "pit".... but there will not be the mud or the lost silage to rain and spoilage as much, as long as he feeds out a certain amount at a time to keep it fresh... he was thinking to accommodate 2+ bags worth.  It will need a cover on top, but it can be rolled back and reused for a few years before the sun degrades the plastic also...

So now it will "cure and harden" for about 2 weeks... The rain on it this evening is fine... it will actually help to smooth it out a smidgen as it sets up they tell me.

So, I went and got the "floater" that is like a floor polisher thing to use on the top of the concrete to smooth it out... pretty interesting to watch the guy run it.  DS got 4 guys to come and help today ...not counting the other guy who did the concrete base for the waterer in the "bull lot" field that required excavation for the existing water lines and all..... and they really worked... as that concrete comes out of the chute, you have to spread it and then it is "screed" to make it level and smoothish... thank god DS had an extension that made it so that they did not have to shovel it all....because they could only unload from one side and the chute on the concrete truck is only about 12-15 ft;  so it only reached about halfway across;  with the rebar and all in there you could not use a wheelbarrow even.... I had to run another errand for DS and even helped one time pulling the concrete as it came out the chute when 2 of the guys were doing the leveling on an earlier piece.... that stuff is "HEAVY" even though it "flows" .  They were all tired tonight.

The one guy is a little younger than DS I guess, and he can really work.  He ran the floater some of the time, shoveled and "pushed" concrete and him and another guy screed;  and then did the last load once it was "dry enough" to start to set up and you can walk on it....he is real good with the floater...  when they got done him and DS loaded it on my truck and I will return it in the morning.

 I took back the "rake" thing to the friend that I went and picked up last evening while waiting for them to finish floating the final load the truck brought.

Then that was it.  I came home and then went out in the garden for a bit.  Started on the far end, digging potatoes... filled a "garden basket" that I got at the "clearance aisle" in Wal-mart the other day... it has holes so you can wash off garden produce... since it was half price I figured it would be worth it... got the last 2 they had.  So I dug enough potatoes to fill one and picked peppers to fill the other one. I will take the hose to the potatoes tomorrow to wash off most of the dirt.  Garden is wet and they are more muddy than I like.  I won't get in there for a couple days with testing tomorrow ....  Got quite a few more to do but it is a start.  That has been on my list... The potatoes are bigger coming towards the house... the soil is better there...I maybe got 1/3 of the way... I imagine it is a half bushel at least... I think I will get 3-4 bushels of potatoes... not bad for the first time here, just sprouted potatoes from the ones I had to eat,  and my not doing it as well as I had wanted to do.  I maybe got halfway up the pepper row, so might get another full basket.  There will be a few smaller ones I am leaving to see if they grow a little more...
It was starting to thunder and lightning so with 2 full baskets, it was time to quit. I went out and put a tarp over the back of the truck to keep the floater dry as it has a gas engine.   I came in and it started to sprinkle, then we got a good shower for a few minutes.  Radar looked like we might get more but it passed by pretty quickly.  That is supposed to be it for a week or so.
I would have liked to have gotten green beans and tomatoes, but the deer did not allow it... next year.... there are butternut squash out there that I am leaving until we get closer to frost since the vines are still green...nothing seems to be bothering them.
Talked to the guy who tilled the garden, the other day,  he is the one I told to PLEASE come hunt... told him to pleasssseee get some of them this year... bow season comes in soon...

Got a call back from one of the farmers I texted... he said Tues or Thurs and I said Tues (tomorrow) in case we are in the hay fields, the end of the week.....DS hasn't said anything yet...

After I go to PT in the early morning, and then take the floater back to the rental place, I will stop and see about the explorer... maybe try to pick it up on Wed... and then come home and get ready to go test.  I already put the meters and hoses in the car... got to get the bottles ready in the trays.

Guess that is pretty caught up.  I'm going to get a shower and  set the alarm for 6 to be at PT @ 7:30.... got a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

COOL 57 this morning.  Unfortunately I could not just snuggle back  down as I had PT at 7:30... so was up and out the door at 10 of... 
Did PT,  came home switched to the truck, took the tarp off and went down to the rental place to return the floater.  
Then came back by and stopped about the Explorer.  It was over 600 but one of my cc's  has 0% interest for 15 months... so I put it on there to use their money for a bit.  I will see about getting a ride to get it maybe tomorrow.  

Back home, bottles in the car to test.  Going to change my clothes to "barn clothes" and head out in a little bit.  Put a load of white clothes in the washer to soak and they will get run through and hung tomorrow.  There is a straight 7 days of sun looking at us. 

We wound up getting another shower last night after 11... total of over .3 rain in the gauge.  Be nice to see some sun and dry for a few days.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday.  56 this morning and the sun has been out for the last 2 days.  It got down to a COOL 52 for Wed morning.  

DS is still going away with GF and the daughter .  We  had a bit of a discussion, he agrees that she is spoiled and other things, yet he caters to her..... and I shut my mouth before I said too much.  I fully disagree about taking her out of school also... for 2 days... BUT, not my kid.
 He was going to cut some hay this morning,  and then they were leaving since she doesn't get going very early in the morning.  Then he has asked a friend to do more cutting tomorrow for him... so it will be ready for Sunday and Monday.... once I get it raked... I told him I would be gone for the day on Saturday.....but he also asked if I could feed his chickens on Friday since the next door neighbor is doing them on Sat and Sun....

I got the herd tested and the samples sent out.  Haven't heard back from 2 other texts so not overly worried about any more testing this week.  
The weather has been really really nice.  Sunny, crisp cool mornings... no humidity... 10 day stretch of nice weather. Perfect hay weather... the days are getting shorter and the dew is heavier so this couldn't be better for drying....  
Should be making all we can make this week.....

I did get out and got another basket of peppers picked yesterday evening.  There are a few smaller green ones I left... they might increase in size some if we don't get a frost anytime soon.  Not in any forecasts to get below the 50's.... I will try to get some more potatoes done this week now that the ground will dry out a bit.  I did wash the ones in the basket with the hose and it seemed to do a pretty good job of the dirt all coming out... I rolled them around between the 2 baskets after I took the peppers out.... they are loosely covered in the carport to let the skins "cure" a bit.  
Last night I made a small pan full of just boiled fresh potatoes and some s&p and butter for supper... 
I am going up to get the truck and move the hay off the fields that we made 10 days ago.  There aren't alot of bales but they need to be moved.  Since obviously she is not here to do it.  And I am going to go see if I can get those couple of old bales at that other hayfield that I didn't get yet... no one here to monitor my using the truck or complain about it either.  I sure hope they hold together enough to get them on the truck and get moved here for next years garden.  I will put them near the one he brought me 2 months late... since I only used part of it they can all sit along that edge and even breaking down some will be good for the soil.  I am going to put them down on the other end of the garden though, where the soil is not as good...along the edge but where they will add to the soil.  

So, time to get out of here and get something positive accomplished.


----------



## Mini Horses

🎉🎊🎂 happy birthday!!!  

See ya tomorrow. 😁


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> 🎉🎊🎂 happy birthday!!!
> 
> See ya tomorrow. 😁


This is the year I will stop counting... going to stay this age forever now....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a reminder to anyone reading my journal... Poultry Swap tomorrow in Glen Allen at Gilmanor Farm... going to be a beautiful day as far as the weather....also posted in Buy Sell Trade thread.  

Started out at 57 this morning.  Heavy wet dew on the grass. Up to 70 at 11 a.m.....Supposed to hit 80 or a little more... a little warmer the next few days. It will be warmer over on the eastern part of the state tomorrow... but that is okay.  NO RAIN....

Lots of things on the list to do....


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I'll let @Baymule add the details but Cooper likes her and she was also the only person other than me and Teresa that Maisy let herself be petted.



Maisy liked me!! She really liked me I feel honored. Cooper was easy to meet and greet. He has figured out that I bring feed, water, hay and a big black dog (stays outside the fence) that he’s not nervous about now. He is a sweetie.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.  Temps got up to 82 today... sunny and nice again... 

The friend has not cut the rest of the 2 fields that DS mowed around the outsides.....I can't rake the outsides until he has cut the rest so that he is not dragging the tractor and mower all through newly raked windrows....  so it will sit.  
I did go get the 2 old falling apart rolls of hay,  at the one place. Got them home and dumped into the garden along the far edge.  There was some hay that came off there at the field, I might go back and clean it up with my truck and a pitchfork... we'll see.  It is along the edge of the field there where the bales were just coming apart. Not like it is out where it will mess up the growing grass/hay. 
  It's a start on some mulch for next year. They will weather some but the bulk of the rolls will stay intact.

All the meters are out of the car and hoses and put away in the carport.  
Went and fed and watered DS's chickens also. 
Clothes all off the line, basket in the house.  Won't get folded til tomorrow... mostly socks, t-shirts,  and jeans.

 Pretty much ready to head to the Poultry swap in the morning... just have to load the cooler with the meat that @Mini Horses is getting.  Got one box for possible chickens... we'll see what there is.. I expect a mixed price range... "high" because of the cost of feed this year.... but not so high if people are trying to cut back to not have to feed so much this winter.  

I'm sure I am forgetting something....


----------



## Baymule

Pictures! Chicken swap pictures!!


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Pictures! Chicken swap pictures!!


Tell that to @Mini Horses ... she has that fancy new smart phone... smarter than her she says... definitely WAY smarter than me.....!


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses you gotta take pictures!


----------



## murphysranch

PLEASE! I've never been to one so I'll have to live via the photos! (Altho its 11:12 p.m. your time when I'm typing this)


----------



## farmerjan

Weeelllll....  No pictures.  Honestly, I just plain forgot... @Mini Horses  got there and called me.... I saw it about 10 minutes later as I was looking at something before she got there... and then she couldn't answer the phone when I called her back... took a bit before we actually talked so we could meet.  It was about 8:45-9:00 when we actually "met up"... and we started just walking and talking and catching up.... Looked at ALOT of stuff.  The weather was PERFECT that early on, not too hot... Chickens, alot of goats that @Mini Horses asked one guy in particular about... she is looking for some Boer females....
 Looked over a lot of chickens.  I wound up buying a pair of Buff Leghorns.... wound up being the son of a member of our poultry club that was there so we got to talking... these are out of bloodlines of a very good,  and dearly departed,  friend that had more of many breeds of GOOD birds than most anyone here on the east coast.   We talked chickens for a little bit... it looks like the Va Poultry Breeders club will be having their fall show as usual.  Closed down due to covid crap in 20 and last fall I was 3 weeks out of surgery for the knee replacements and totally unable to even consider going.... so I am looking forward to this fall's show.   Even told @Mini Horses she ought to come if nothing pressing going on in her life... so will keep everyone posted.....
Did get the names of 2 people that got the bloodlines of Tommy's New Hampshires... so I am going to get in contact if I can and maybe be able to get some birds at the show... poultry fanciers will often carry birds to a show for a seller if they are going and there is a buyer there.... So, I may be able to find some like I want.
In the meantime, I am going to fool with these buff Leghorns a bit. 
I also bought some NICE Daylily plants... both @Mini and I were impressed with the size of the roots and all.... The lady had them all nicely marked with the variety and pictures of them... Looking forward to some nice blooms next year.
 Added a "fuzzy" leaved Tradescantia... Wandering Jew ... that is not "politically correct" to call it by the common name anymore.... I have several other varieties... the traditional "zebrina", striped purple and green;  and a green variety;   a much more variegated one; a green with small lighter stripes....and a variegated one that has mini sized leaves... I think it is a variety of wandering jew anyway.... Actually got 2 varieties from leaves that had been broken off and were on the floor and I picked them up and brought them home and stuck in pots and now they are rooted and growing. 
Like I need more house plants... and have to find a place to put them all here, very soon....

We ate hot dogs and had a soda and sat and talked some more... her goats, soap making from the goat's milk, her son and my son and how we would like to knock heads... shortages and how shelves are going to look in the future with the food supplies continuing to shrink....work... you name we talked about it.  @Mini Horses  also mentioned that she had heard just recently that the "La nina" weather pattern was going to continue for another year... meaning milder winter, and LESS snow out west so continuing drought..... translate into higher food and feed costs and shorter supplies.... I hadn't heard that so I want to do some research as I had been reading that they thought it was going to shift to an "el nino"  pattern....
I am so out of touch with meat prices in general.... Hot dogs were $5... and they were nice ones not short skinny ones I will say that... hamburgers were $8..... and BBQ was $9....for a sandwich. No wonder I don't eat out much anymore.... and I don't keep up with prices....
We decided that we had seen all we wanted at that point... walked back to get my 2 birds that were paid for and they were holding... then we went to our vehicles and I moved over a row and then unloaded the beef and chickens into her cooler bags in her truck... She brought me 4 cartons of eggs also since I don't have anyone laying at this point....
And  then we hugged goodbye and headed to our respective homes in opposite directions. 

I got home and went and got the air tank, went and pumped up the tire on the rake, and went and raked the hay in the field that DS had cut in the subdivision there... It is a good sized field (9 acres or so) and ROUGH ground so I go fairly slow... took about 3 hours from tire air to parking it back .  I will take the air tank tomorrow too... this is the tire that I had the flat on a week or so ago... needs replacing, but it will last when you fill it with air... paininthebutt but at least I can rake.  I don't know if DS has a spare for it... he can figure it out when he gets back. 
The friend STILL had not cut the centers of the 2 other fields that DS had down the harder outside couple of rounds... It should have been done yesterday, or at least by today, so it will dry.  I can't rake the outside rows until the rest is cut or he will be running through the windrows and negate the raking...
There is now a 20% chance of showers Mon eve into Tuesday... and then again another chance Thursday... I think he planned on sq baling the better part of these 2 fields that are not cut in the center part.... it is not going to have enough time to get dry I am afraid....
I don't think that the field that I raked today will get much done as square bales;  it had alot of green underneath that I turned up and it ought to dry pretty good for baling on Monday....
Again trying to not "run across the field" any more times than we have to... so didn't do any tedding... but might have to tedd these  "center sections" of the 2 fields at Debs now.... 
  in order to get it dry enough to bale if it looks like the showers are going to come in.  What I saw looks like it will stay further south... remnants of that hurricane passing along the atlantic side of the islands ... but you never know....

One farm got back to me and wants to wait for the first week of Oct... they are about done filling silos and cows are transitioning over to the new silage they put in a couple weeks ago....no answer from the other one....

I am tired from all the "fresh air" and walking.... going to get a shower and go to bed soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

No pics...can barely answer this phone!!!   

Can read a text to me, can't figure how to type a reply...keyboard doesn't appear...one day. 

We had a great visit 😁. My freezers are so full!!  Took ears of corn out to fit more meat.  Sent some goat meat...a hip and leg of, to DD for dog food.  Will have canner of corn to can today from the frozen ears.  AND one chicken wouldn't fit anywhere so that will be cooked today.  Frig full of milk and eggs everywhere -- will bless neighbors with some eggs.  I am blessed.  Need to cook and eat a lot all winter to use it up.  Eat and sleep all winter?


----------



## farmerjan

Put the chicken in the fridge for a few days, it is supposed to be down to the 40's at night the end of this week... 90's Wed and down to low 70's for Friday !!!! Fall is coming.... 
Thank you so much for the eggs too.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like a perfect day! What fun, to go to a chicken swap AND have a BYH'er to go too! I guess I'll forgive y'all for no pictures.......... THIS time! Better sharpen up those smart phone skills!


----------



## Ridgetop

DS1 just told us that our I-phones will not work after January 1.  They are too old and Apple is discontinuing service to them.  We will have to get new ones.  That means that we will have to learn a whole new phone operation!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm in the same boat. Before I retired, I worked in a building that had extremely tight security measures in place and the only phones that were allowed were the no frills (no camera, or any function that could record anything) and that's what I still have.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday eve.  It started at 57 and got up to 83 and was a little more humid today but still a nice day.  Sun and all...
DS sent a text and said that the friend was not going to be able to get the mowing done... I am not surprised.  But his text said it is supposed to be nice all week so he would do it when he got home this afternoon.  They would be coming home later this afternoon.  Don't know what weather he is looking at... everyone I see says 20% chance of stray showers on Mon/Tues and again the end of the week...

Yep, a whole lot later... I called Deb since I was gone Sat... she knew I would be gone... although I did come home earlier than I thought... but you don't want to schedule things too "tight".... and a nice weekend like this I knew she was going to try to get some mowing done and other outside cleanup.... Anyway... I asked her if she could run me back up to my car if I brought the tractor & rake down there as I didn't think I could climb her long driveway and walk down the road with the knees.... I can do flatter ground and all much better... and that I would do it at her convenience since I was not going to rake any and I had to go get the air tank filled and do the tire... It isn't that far but didn't want her to feel like she had to stop in the middle of anything since it was not one of those "essential" things.  
So, she had had trouble with the tractor and bush hog she has there... thinks it might be the gas being old since it seldom gets used.... and she was doing some little stuff so anytime would work.  She was going to leave and go back to northern Va where her other house is and work..... so she was flexible.  So I said it would be about an hour.  I went and got the air tank as the tire was flat again... it is going to have to get changed pretty soon... and went down.  She ran me back up to the car and said she was not going to be out here next weekend as there is an "event" with the jousting club, and she was going to go if the entries were open.  Her horse is stabled a bit of a distance from where she lives up there, but there are more tournaments and events up that way.  I think she is getting back into riding a bit more finally.  There was someone else that was riding/using the horse also so it was not totally left out to get stale.  
And no, I went by there on the way home from doing the cow... getting close to dark, and he did not get home to mow it.....

So, that was it.  I went up to the pasture and did the cow and calves.  The one older hol X cow is getting a big udder so I expect her to calve here shortly.  This will be her last calf I think.  Her attitude has been pretty "mean" and would not take other calves the last time and it took her quite awhile to get bred back.  Her udder is such that she has lost one quarter from the calf not getting her milked out the last time around... it is just time.  Big and teats are getting very fat.   Plus, it looks like these cull cow prices are going to stay up for months to come... so she can raise up this next calf and then get shipped when it is time. 
 801 that has the 3 calves on her now, that has had an attitude in the barn this time around, is doing fine with them out in the field as long as her calf goes on her... so that is okay.  I think she is bred back from before we took the bull out... I hope so.  Both her and the Longhorn I hope are bred back.  The calves all look fantastic because there is alot of grass there that they are not eating...  Not near enough animals in there.  I thought DS was going to move the heifers there, that were weaned at the barn... but he hasn't said anything and I am not going to worry about it.  

I am going to keep the buff Leghorns I got at the swap, in a small crate at night and hand put them in a small outside pen during the day so they are getting handled some.  They are quite flighty... Yes, I know they are leghorns, and they tend to be flighty... but I want them to be a bit more people oriented... and handling helps most.  I had a bunch that were really pretty tame... 

Got the daylily plants into some pots as the place I want to put them is full of weeds... this way they will not dry out and then I can get them planted when I get to the fall weeding and cleanout of the flower bed.  
Planted the fuzzy wandering jew plant in a small hanging pot and hung out with the rest of the plants.  They might have to come in the end of the week if the temp dips like they are saying.  The spider plants will be fine as long as they don't get frost or anything but the wandering jews are more tender.  

Did all the dishes and put a bunch of stuff out of a box from my parents in the sink to do as soon as I put away the dry dishes.  Also put out a gallon of tea to steep and just remembered it so it might be a little strong... but I didn't put it out til 3,  it'll be fine.
Little piddly stuff today.  Could have done more but the knees were aching a bit... which is good... they weren't "hurting" just achey... 
Progress.... 
We'll see what tomorrow brings...I need to run the vacuum in the house... And probably water the outside plants since it has been nearly a week... need to check them.  Have to get the one big old spider plant that was directly from the one in Conn,  at my parents years ago, repotted as the pot has cracks and a busted place in the bottom... I will split it into individual plants and repot.  The others look so good... really getting good color and growing... even with having to dump them when they got so much rain and the bottom saucers were staying full.... I am going to dump several of the $1 hanging pots/plants that I got... plants are done and I want to use a couple of the pots anyway.  Some still look good... the Gerbera Daisies all look real nice since they are getting watered and taken care of but the ones with the petunias in them are just junk now.  That's okay...


----------



## farmerjan

I am with you all about the phones... I am still thinking I will go with another flip phone... yes they make them and there are ones that are waterproof... they can take pictures... because I just don't want to worry about breaking it all the time. Plus the smart phones are all much bigger than I want to have in my pocket...I get that you have to be able to see them for all the "connection stuff"....  I can use the computer... and @Mini Horses was telling me about her tablet... might look into one of them and then will have something smaller than the computer, that is more mobile... just have to have a "hot spot".... I could use it in the bedroom or sitting in a recliner... not have to sit at the desk.  But sitting at the desk makes me sit up straighter also... helps my back/shoulders/neck... bad for the ankle and the knees with some swelling....
I heard about a company called "Patriot Mobile"  on the Glen Beck show... much more geared to conservative principles.... going to look into it.  I know DS has the Verizon tower and he gets a check every month... but they also support some things I am not real happy with... might be a good time to get "unhooked " from DS's  plan, too, that I have been on for years...and most all of these other companies rent/lease/use towers that Verizon and other big companies put up so the service areas are all about the same now.... don't know about the costs... Verizon is expensive... But I want unlimited talk and text... will have to see what prices are for some of these things.  It is cheaper to be on his plan.... but some are not so terrible like T-mobile...Do not want to pay 4-5-600 or more for a phone I will not use many of the features.
With everyone talking about all these phones, I need to do some serious comparing here... only a couple of months to make a move....


----------



## Baymule

I have an apple iPhone and I like it. I had a Samsung smart phone, but I like the iPhone better. It’s more user friendly.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mine is a T-Mobile.  I don't dislike it, just not comfortable with...it is android as is my tablet.  Long story but, it's on DD plan.  My number transferred from old Verizon, flip.  But I do have unlimited talk, text and data.  Hotspot covers my now cancelled satellite Dish.  1/2 cost and portable data on tablet now via hotspot.  An upgrade & compromise.😉 Victim of yr end lack of 3g support.  Old we seniors will adapt, complaining 🤣


----------



## purplequeenvt

Ridgetop said:


> DS1 just told us that our I-phones will not work after January 1.  They are too old and Apple is discontinuing service to them.  We will have to get new ones.  That means that we will have to learn a whole new phone operation!


If you already have an old iPhone, switching to a newer model shouldn’t be too much of a learning curve. The main (frustrating) changes have been the removal of the headphone jack and the way you unlock the phone. They went from a home button and entering a passcode, to a fingerprint reader in the home button (or passcode), to facial recognition (or passcode).


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Alaskan

I love my Samsung android phone... hate my spouse's iPhone


----------



## murphysranch

I'm the opposite. I love my iphone XR, and hate hubs android. Oh well - each to their own.


----------



## Alaskan

murphysranch said:


> I'm the opposite. I love my iphone XR, and hate hubs android. Oh well - each to their own.


It is funny, isn't it?

I guess the way they work is so different... you are bound to hate one and love the other!


----------



## farmerjan

Monday.... went from 60 to 82;  from wet dew to sun to clouding up, to black looking to 20 sprinkles to it all dissipating, to  clearing off,  and then sun back out late this afternoon.  Forecast had gone up to 55% rain... I watched it early on the radar looking like we would get a down pour.... 
DS was not happy that i hadn't raked the stuff at Deb's... and I was not here for a couple hours while at the ins agents office,  and a couple other errands... He went and baled the stuff I had raked late Saturday  after getting home from the poultry swap.  So we had words, then we decided I should go on and rake.... There were a few very green areas directly along the sides along the trees... and a few spots with a little green... what we call "tough spots" but for the most part it raked and he got it baled.  
It looked like it would pour, then it just fell apart and that was it.  He left the real green rows along the trees, and it didn't get wet, so will tedd it out when I tedd the rest that he was going to cut after he finished there.  He had to go to the concrete place to get 4 more of the "blocks"...before closing at 4:30; he  can only haul 4 at a time... I was told they weigh 3800 lbs each... I thought it was 1800.....anyway.   So, I left, went to get some more feed for the cow and calves,  and then went back by the farm to see if he wanted to leave the truck and trailer at the concrete plant later,  so they could load 4 more during the day and all he would have to do is trade the truck/trailer with another of his trucks... and this way they could load a load every day... I would have brought him back to the farm to get another truck for him to drive... he was working 3 heifers through the chute that had pinkeye really bad... helped him with the shots and then he said he was going to go mow and did not want to take the truck down.  So I came on home for the rest of the day. 

I got the 2 leghorns caught up again and put in the box for the night.  The hen is an idiot... screams when you catch her, and does everything she can to get back out of the box as soon as I put her in there... Rooster is a little flighty but not nuts.  
Got the 2 brahma's in and shut  the door and that's it for the night outside.  
I scored when I went to Lowe's while out this morning.  I was looking at some tin to put on the roof of a "mobile" coop that I think I will put the leghorns in for some time.  The roof was plywood and has finally rotted.  I want something that will shed water... So priced some 26" wide and it is 15 a 8ft sheet or something like that... I realized that I would have to get at least a 10 ft piece... roof is 48" wide by 32 " long... If it is 26" wide then I need 2 pieces on each side...so that means that cut in quarters... 30 inches long... that would not be ideal... 
So, a couple of guys were there and helping me... I said I wanted something cheap didn't care what color, that the chickens would not care... and they laughed....and one said, hey, there is some stuff out back, that has been here forever, that is 14 ft long and we don't sell anything 14 ft long here for as long as I have worked here... So they said they would go talk to a mgr and see what I could get it for...  drumroll..... there are 4 sheets, they are a little weathered looking... sold for $32 each... would I want them for $10 each????? HE// YES...... They are called dead stock.... and tomorrow I go back and get all 4... they will load them for me...he said they would put a flag on the end of them too.... ALL  PAID for as fast as I could swipe my Lowe's card....
GOD BLESS the guy that remembered they were out there... I can use them for a future coop or a simple calf shelter/barn ... OR SOMETHING.   I think I will take the bale truck and a 2x4... drop the arms straight out back of the truck and with the 2x4 across them to make a long platform for the metal to just sit on.... Rather than try to use a ratchet strap and all that to try to hold them on the back of the little truck.... Or just buy a discounted,  crooked 2x4 or something to put across the arms sticking out... that will give about another 6-8 ft straight out back of the bed to support them on.  I might have one here at the house;  have to look. 

Got 2 insurance agents looking at prices and will get back to me tomorrow for the vehicle insurance that is due on the 30th... Trying to see if bundled with the house ins,  if I can do better... couldn't the last time I checked when I bought and insured the house...so the house ins agent said to just keep my vehicle ins where it was for the price... but now there are 2 vehicles and the Explorer is full coverage..... Also talked about an umbrella policy if I can do it all, for any thing like "lawsuits" etc in the future... it is like $10-12 a month extra with 1 mil umbrella insurance.  If I get a dog and it bites someone... or someone gets hurt on the property for whatever reason, even if they are not supposed to be here....people are SUE crazy.... so looking at it.  DS has all that on the farm... and if I slowly get less entangled, I want to make sure I am covered for "whatever" might come along..... 

So that is about it for today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Let's see...DS was "annoyed" that you hadn't raked but ok he left for 4 days and no one mowed?   

Yeah boy.


----------



## Baymule

He’s too big for a peach switch, but it’s a darn good idea. Lol


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, because I was annoyed that he left,  and that we should have been making hay,  but then I didn't have the hay that was already down, ready for him to rake at Deb's.....but I did have the other 9+ acres raked and ready... so I should have done this too....
I'm not trying to figure it out anymore... He was in a sh!t mood when he got there on the tractor... not worth the BS.... I left then he called and said that it looked like it was 55% chance at 4:30  so I said do you want me to come back and rake it and he said, yeah,  some green/tough spots was better than it all getting wet....
I should have gone and raked it yesterday... then if the friend had mowed, and the windrows were messed up then "oh well".... it would have been a little drier if I did it yesterday and probably no green spots... who knows... 
Don't really care at this point.... it got done, except for the row around the trees and that wouldn't have been dry if I had tedded it out on Saturday.... he says he was going to cut this aft... I did not go back to see... but it will have to be tedded if he makes it into sq bales like he says... It would have been tedded on Friday, raked  and made into sq bales on Sunday if he had stayed here to make hay. 

Found out today, they went to Pigeon Forge, and Dollywood, and her mother was invited to go..... big secret....Whatever.


----------



## Baymule

Too bad that he is being such a jerk to you. Them going on a nice holiday, inviting her mother, not you and keeping it a big secret is just another slap in the face. I know you wouldn't have gone, but it is still disrespectful.


----------



## Mini Horses

Guess who is in control.


----------



## SA Farm

Finally all caught up! Now you won’t have to sign on to hundreds of notifications—just the regular ones 😂

I’m seriously getting a hate on for your DS’s GF. What a piece of work! Exploiting his need for a family of his own to manipulate him into bending over backwards for her all while making you out to be the “bad guy.” Yeah, I’ve met a few women like that. It’s awful to watch while being powerless to stop it…and it takes way too long for the guys caught in the web to realize that it doesn’t matter how much he bends over backwards—she’ll never truly reciprocate. Just use him until things get too difficult for her.
Sad.
I’m sorry you’re going through it and have to protect yourself from it. I think your plans of focusing on the heifers and milk cows while he does the steers is a good one. It’ll be nice too that he can move the steers around and it won’t be so frustrating when he doesn’t keep you in the loop.

Big hugs, lady! 

I’ve really enjoyed catching up on this year of your journal. Definitely brought back a lot of memories of my own time with cows! Good times!—Both sincere and sarcastic 😂 

I also wanted to say that I’m always so grateful and impressed by your support for anyone on the forum who needs help. You’re an amazing person and we’re lucky to have you here 🤗


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Guess who is in control.


YEAH, NO JOKE.....
It is the "secret" crap that frosts me... no, I wouldn't have gone.  Principles of it...
And on the week we needed to be doing more hay... and my birthday no less....
Been looking at some land/property listings... popped up on my screen just a random ad,  and started surfing.  Gotta get things done here this year, first.


----------



## farmerjan

SA Farm said:


> Finally all caught up! Now you won’t have to sign on to hundreds of notifications—just the regular ones 😂
> 
> I’m seriously getting a hate on for your DS’s GF. What a piece of work! Exploiting his need for a family of his own to manipulate him into bending over backwards for her all while making you out to be the “bad guy.” Yeah, I’ve met a few women like that. It’s awful to watch while being powerless to stop it…and it takes way too long for the guys caught in the web to realize that it doesn’t matter how much he bends over backwards—she’ll never truly reciprocate. Just use him until things get too difficult for her.
> Sad.
> I’m sorry you’re going through it and have to protect yourself from it. I think your plans of focusing on the heifers and milk cows while he does the steers is a good one. It’ll be nice too that he can move the steers around and it won’t be so frustrating when he doesn’t keep you in the loop.
> 
> Big hugs, lady!
> 
> I’ve really enjoyed catching up on this year of your journal. Definitely brought back a lot of memories of my own time with cows! Good times!—Both sincere and sarcastic 😂
> 
> I also wanted to say that I’m always so grateful and impressed by your support for anyone on the forum who needs help. You’re an amazing person and we’re lucky to have you here 🤗


Thank you.  I am sure no saint....


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday.  After 1p.m. and back home.  Went and got the 4 sheets of "tin".. used the bale truck, I had a 6+ft piece of 2x4 that worked perfect across the back arms of the bale bed... fit perfectly for length... Unloaded at house... truck back at the barn.  I will ask him if he wants me to move hay off Deb's and WHERE he wants it...
Next week he is going to the regional "roadeo" with VDOT... not to compete since he got cheated out of the local competition... but as a guest of one of the guys (each gets to take a guest... often they take their wife ) since he was going alone... and they will leave on Sunday so they will have time down there on Monday to do some sightseeing or whatever. 

Want to bet I get asked last minute to feed chickens again...???

Also, there is a beef that has to get delivered to the butcher... so I will wind up doing that too.... either Sunday afternoon or early Monday morning.. prefer to do it Sunday aft if possible. 

Corn is drying out fast, he is talking maybe them chopping on Friday-Sat???? Don't know if he can get enough blocks up and all... If he wants me to help do anything I will if I can... I am not offering;  he can just ask... Done with all that.  

Beautiful sunny day.  63 to start, 82 already so it will be warmer.. might hit 90 tomorrow???? 

Got calls out for the insurance quotes... the insurance I have had for years told me that it will be nearly $100 MORE if I go on quarterly payments than what I am paying for a full year in one payment.  I was floored.  Got another quote and they do not charge anymore for monthly as opposed to yearly payment... and it is a little cheaper if you figure the increase of the non-yearly payment increase.... 

 Had 2 more farms opt out of testing as they are all busy as bees getting corn chopped and into silos.....that's pretty normal... it will be a "feast of famine" month next month....

Tail pipe on the outback is broken... got to get it looked at.  Always something. 

Ate a sandwich and a glass of tea.  Time to do something constructive.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Too bad that he is being such a jerk to you. Them going on a nice holiday, inviting her mother, not you and keeping it a big secret is just another slap in the face. I know you wouldn't have gone, but it is still disrespectful.


Oh, yeah, he brought me back a key chain in leather with my name on it and a loaf of homemade bread, and a nice long sleeved T-shirt for my birthday... so the thought was nice... But he made the comment that he didn't know her mom was going (which I can believe as GF does what she wants and how she wants)  because her mom had never been to Pigeon Forge... but he knew I had been there once... with my friend from CT..... 
So that equals it out????


----------



## farmerjan

Well, something hit right... neighbor is heading to pay his taxes in a little bit and he is going to stop and get me and drop me off to get the explorer at the garage where the AC got fixed... Don't have to ask DS ... LOVE IT when something works out....


----------



## Baymule

Yay for the neighbor! Yay for AC!


----------



## Ridgetop

Finally caught up with Farmerjan's activities.  On to the next.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday morning.  Yesterday I spent 3-4 hours tedding out the hay that DS finished cutting at Deb's, and the several 2-3 acre pieces down the road, plus did 2 rounds around the orchard grass field at his barn to get a start on the drying out along the tree lines and where it doesn't get as much sun with the seasons going into fall.  
DS picked me up at the field at his barn (orchard grass field) on his way back with 4 more big blocks for the concrete pad/silage pit.  I waited for him to unload them and then he took me back to deb's where the car was.  It was decided I would go up tomorrow (today now) and tedd out the rest of the field at his barn, then go to deb's and see about raking the hay there.  
So this morning we got a little light shower and it is wet out there.  Not soaking, but wet on top.  Radar is showing it will pass over... it was dark and all clouds, now I am seeing some sun coming through.  Won't go do anything before noon.   I will have everything in the car as I have to go test late this afternoon at the "new farm" I took over a couple months ago.  They are going to test pretty much every month.... Will have to get someone to take me from the tractor at Deb's or if I get to the next place, to my car to go to work.  

Well, the sun is trying to come out now... 

When this front goes through the temps are supposed to drop 20+ degrees.  Night time is supposed to be in the 40's Friday night.  
Fall is coming..... FAST...


----------



## Baymule

Still in the 70's at night here and 98 in the day. Fall would be welcomed here, but I won't be able to do much. I did go get my hang up clothes yesterday from son's hose, they are still in the car. Incentive to finish my closet. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

Make sure to have loose stuff to wear after your surgery since your leg will be swollen and your jeans won't fit.  I had family here so I wore loose lounging PJs for a week in bed doing my exercises.  My surgery knee is still much more swollen than the other one so I have to wear loose pants.  Otherwise the swollen knee feels constricted.  If you have shorts, wear them in the house until the swelling goes down.  If you have to go out to the sheep hopefully you can just put on your boots.  Make sure you use sunscreen on your scar for at least a year.


----------



## farmerjan

Home at 11:45 p.m.   testing went fine... they didn't start milking til 6:30.... 
Didn't tedd any hay... got the little light sprinkles, then some sun then clouds again.  I put the can of fuel in the tractor but I texted DS and said that with it so breezy I thought it would probably not need to be tedded, and that I would go and rake tomorrow... It got real sunny and quite a breeze was blowing when I went to work.  
CHILLY this evening.... gotta put a light weight sweat shirt in the car.... this short sleeved shirt does not cut it in the cooler temps !!!!  Low 50's when I left up there.  
Going in to get a nice hot shower... and hit the sack.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Make sure to have loose stuff to wear after your surgery since your leg will be swollen and your jeans won't fit.  I had family here so I wore loose lounging PJs for a week in bed doing my exercises.  My surgery knee is still much more swollen than the other one so I have to wear loose pants.  Otherwise the swollen knee feels constricted.  If you have shorts, wear them in the house until the swelling goes down.  If you have to go out to the sheep hopefully you can just put on your boots.  Make sure you use sunscreen on your scar for at least a year.


My style is tight jeans. LOL So I’ve bought 6 pair of sweat pants, 2 pair of loose “soft pants” and even bought a couple pair of loose gauzy nice go-to-town pants with nice shirts to match. Those overalls we bought at the farm Co-op in Tennessee are loose too. Goodbye blue jeans, hello alternative clothing.


----------



## farmerjan

I was back in my jeans within a month.... had one pair that was a bit looser and as soon as the bandages came off the knees and after I found that "Burt's Bees Calming Serum" that killed the pain and redness and irritation and all in the first application... as long as I kept using it for about 3-4 days.. THAT stuff was a MIRACLE for me.... I was back into my jeans.  The overalls will be fine.  After the bandages come off and whatever way they close it, staples, butterflies, stitches, "zip tie things", you can do whatever as long as it doesn't irritate it. 

Whatever are you doing posting at 3:45 in the morning????


----------



## farmerjan

Friday morning... WOO WEE... CHILLIN'   ... it was down to 45 last night and I guess pretty breezy since the breeze was pretty strong when I got home at 11:45 last night.
Sun is out and there is still a breeze but temps are up about 56 in the shade of the porch.  I will be going up to the hayfields here shortly... see what if anything DS did yesterday after I left for work.

I stopped and put the can of fuel in the tractor, and then stopped at Lowes to return a package of little shelf bracket holder things since I finally found the can with the ones I knew "I had somewhere".....also wanted to see about a ridgecap for the metal but it is almost $40 which is what I paid for the 4 sheets of roofing and it is only 10 ft which seems like more than I want to pay... I can extend one side higher than the other so it doesn't run directly down the crack of the 2 pieces meeting at the top... at least with the 4 sheets of the 14 ft., I can cut to length...seen rooftops done like that.   I also was lucky as i found the wood pieces to go under the metal, so you can nail into them and not mess up the metal... another score... they are 6.99 for 72" length... I got 5 that were broken.. all 48 to 52 inches .. and they gave me a discount of 50% off so got them for around 3.50.... I took the 5 that were broken for that price.  there will be more needs for them I am sure...

Good thing that I left a little early to do a few errands... Stopped and got a hot dog and all at the "Sam's Hot Dog "  stand... I usually go there once a month when in that direction on my way to test somewhere... and was back on the interstate heading north.  Figured if I was real early I could stop at the nursery right off their exit and poke around...
NOPE, got tied up in a traffic backup and called the farm to say I might be late and they said not a probelm....
Took about 30 minutes to go 2 miles... here are 4 cars that obviously had rear ended... chain reaction type of mess... one smaller car was up under a pickup truck with one of those utility tool box bodies... they were trying to get stuff there to get the truck raised up enough to get the car out from under it.  Couldn't figure out what caused all this until I finally got past it about 1 tenth mile... there is a tractor trailer down the left side into the median... steep bank... laid completely on it's side almost tipped over onto the roof.... I figure he went off the side, flipped it and traffic slowed/stopped whatever... and the ones coming up didn't see it soon enough that the traffic was slowing and they had the rear end chain reaction...
Let me tell you, the traffic had been doing 70 and up... I was in the 70-73 range and there were cars going by me at 80 at least... I am not surprised that they couldn't stop fast enough with traffic in front of them... and so many do not pay attention anyway. 
So that took up the cushion of time I had allowed myself... got to the farm at 5:15... they had said they would start milking between 5:30 and 6:00... I got set up and then they got there and then it was nearly 6:30 when they actually got started.... typical of them I have discovered and no sense in getting upset over it....

Finished milking, did the computer work, meters were in the final rinse and after it had run a minute or 2, started turning valves so they could drain and pulled hoses and by the time we had 4 off the cycle finished and got the other 4.  The final rinse is with an acid to counter the effects of the chlorine wash cycle... so as long as they get a thorough run through, I don't always wait for the end of the cycle... done and on the road about quarter to 10....

So that was my exciting day. 
Sun is out good, still quite a breeze.  Going to pack samples, won't take long and go rake...


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> DS1 just told us that our I-phones will not work after January 1. They are too old and Apple is discontinuing service to them.


Old phone is 3G??



murphysranch said:


> I'm the opposite. I love my iphone XR, and hate hubs android. Oh well - each to their own.


I suspect it is what you are used to. They do the same things, they don't do them the same way.



Baymule said:


> Still in the 70's at night here and 98 in the day. Fall would be welcomed here


It was 41°F this morning, might make 50°F for a high, down near freezing tonight 



Baymule said:


> Goodbye blue jeans, hello alternative clothing.


Muumuu!!



farmerjan said:


> Whatever are you doing posting at 3:45 in the morning????


Worse than that, server 03:45 is 02:45 at Bay's house!


----------



## Baymule

I woke up a little past midnight, couldn't go back to sleep. Got a book, cup of camomile tea, wide awake. Got on the phone, yes it was 2:45 here. Gave up, turned off lights, last time I looked at the clock it was 3:11. Slept until 7:30


----------



## farmerjan

Spent 5 hours doing "farming" ... got the air tank,  took to the rake and filled tire... drove tractor up and hooked up the rake as DS had unhooked the tedder at his barn where it would be out of the way.  Started raking and just got off the tractor about 5.  I had packed the samples and dropped them off before  getting the tractor and heading for the field.  
Quit and came home and  fed the chickens, got the brahma's in and will put the leghorns in the box in a little bit.
Then I watered the christmas/thanksgiving cactus's  and moved the table back over top of them for the night... going to be time to bring them in and put in a room to get enough "dark" so they will set their buds... plus the cold.  
Brought in the wandering jews in the hanging pots.  The spider plants can manage some cold... not frost or anything... and tonight is supposed to be the chilliest for the time being.  40 maybe tonight.  I will start watching it pretty close. If we do not get a frost with this colder snap, we NORMALLY will get several weeks of "indian summer" and nicer weather again.  You can't change it so learn to work with it.  

I did all the small fields... 2 big ones that he cut the "centers"  at deb's and the 2 small ones there... down the road and the 4 small ones that are 2-3 acres each... and then to his barn...the 10 acres of orchard grass.. and got 2/3 of it raked.  It was getting too much in shadows and I was tired.  Knees were aching... I kept standing up and stretching them out.... I will finish the side of the field where the trees were shadowing it... if the breeze keeps up there won't be any dew again so it will be good to rake in the morning.  I don't have any samples to pack or anything so will get up there earlier than this morning.  Finish it up... and be done for another week when DS goes to Louisiana with the guys competing in the regional "roadeo".  
Made a pot of cream of mushroom soup to eat... will get a couple of meals... just wanted something warm and simple.  Going to take a chicken out of the freezer to thaw and cook for a few days worth of meals.... 
Put the battery charger on the truck again so that I can move it out some to finish unloading the boxes tomorrow... Hopefully DS will sell it to me once the explorer is gone.  Since he has been the go between with the 2 different ones wanting it, I am hoping that he gets  with the program now... I realize he will be gone for a couple of days... but I am not going to sit on this... they kept asking... now SH!T or get off the pot.  
Time to go get the leghorns into the boxes for the night.  They do seem to be quieting down a little... I really need to get going on this small coop for them....


----------



## SageHill

Sounds like a goooood day. But ohhh cream of mushroom soup - I'll be right over -- oh wait you're too far away. I need to go to the mushroom farm here anyway.


----------



## Baymule

Recipe for cream of mushroom soup?


----------



## Mini Horses

Pretty cool here tonight...44 now.  They say back up to 50 about daylight.  Front moving on.  Downright chilly out there!  I'm not ready for this chill quite yet. 🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Baymule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe for cream of mushroom soup?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone, it was canned.  Not my expertise in making it from scratch.  I usually add some plain canned mushroom pieces to add to it...
Click to expand...

My talents are much more in the outside cattle line, not the kitchen cooking line...


----------



## farmerjan

Don't know why @Mini Horses was up at 1:45... or why the devil I am back up at 4:30.... I was tired and sore, got a shower and read a little and fell asleep. It was around 9 when I got into bed....  Woke up around 3:30 and ached all over... took a couple ibuprofen and now can't go back to sleep.  GRRR


I never had this problem in my life until the last year or 2... maybe I am not tired enough to sleep?  Need more exercise??? I did not take anything to relieve the aches when I went to bed as the shower had "soothed" the worst of the achiness... guess I should have and probably would have slept through more. 
I will be tired and then not want to get up at 7 or 8.... Going to set the alarm for 7 and see if I can't get some more sleep until then.... make myself get up and get some things done and then hopefully will be able to sleep through on Sat eve (tonight).


----------



## farmerjan

7:30 a.m.  Gave up on the sleep idea and am now going to stay up.  Folded some clothes in the basket and will put away.  Going to get dressed.  
Didn't  get as cold last night as it was the night before.  So bringing in the wandering jew plants not needed.  48 this morning, already 52 and sun not even up.  
Made a pkg of hot cocoa... okay when I have to... it's actually "mocha & dark chocolate"... tastes more coffee-ish. I don't have any coffee in the house since I don't drink it... these work. Not sweet like hot cocoa.  Just wanted something hot and not a hot tea drinker.  
 Think I will go out in a bit and see if the battery on charge will start that truck and move it so I can finish unloading and stacking those boxes/stuff.  Then it will be time to go finish raking the hay after the sun has been on it for a bit.  See alot of clouds out there right now...


----------



## Mini Horses

Now you know -- not known why weird sleep patterns!!  Strange that sleep isn't packaged as normal.  Years of not "standard"  sleep time?  Add age?  Add naps? 

51 out and 64 in this morning.  Left windows up a little....maybe a little too much!! Brrrrrr


----------



## Baymule

Up at stupid hours of the night seems to be going around. Must be a keyboard virus that causes that!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, caught the virus of not sleeping.....

Been sun and clouds.  I went up and raked the rest of the hay and it got real cloudy, dark, then blew past.  Went by deb's at 12:30 when I got done and no sign of DS.  I did my jobs... not my problem now if it doesn't get baled.  Not at the barn or anywhere else.  I would help with the sq bales if he needed it but have no idea where he is.

Came home and got the truck moved and some of the boxes off.  Got to move it more forward again. I did find out that I CAN KNEEL on the "gardeners" pad that I got... It is not 100 % wonderful, but it is bearable.  I needed a drink so here I am.  Going to  make a sandwich and eat and then will go out and finish.
Put a gallon of tea out to steep on the table in the sun on the deck. 

Breeze is nice, a little cool in the shade, but not enough to warrant long sleeves now.  Wind chime sounds nice out there in the breeze.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> My talents are much more in the outside cattle line, not the kitchen cooking line...


the of us are now off the hook for making it!!!


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> I never had this problem in my life until the last year or 2... maybe I am not tired enough to sleep?


<getting ready to run with this comment> ....
Have you tried ... <cough> ... counting sheep 🐑🐏 ?? <flee>
In all seriousness though - you're not alone in the quest for sleep!! Maybe it's an age thing??? But try to watch tv and zzzzzzzz


----------



## farmerjan

Nope, counting anything makes me get to thinking I have forgotten someone... No TV for the past 15 or more years so that's out.  Try to keep all the electronics out of the bedroom... as little light as possible as that has always been the best way to get good deep sleep. 
I think that for years I was TIRED when I went to bed and I went to sleep and slept "hard"... that now I am just not as physically tired as I used to be and so my body is saying that I don't need as much.... 
My schedule has always been crazy and falling asleep was never a problem regardless of when I had to get up... 

Truck unloaded... going to go through some of the boxes sooner rather than later as a couple did get wet on the drive down... there are towels and some other stuff that I want to make sure doesn't get black moldy... but it is all in the carport.  Now he can take the truck to put in the barn that he keeps harping on... and then make a decision if he is going to sell it to me.  

I am not going to bother him about the explorer with him leaving tomorrow for La... and they might get rained out if the hurricane hits anyway.... but as soon as he gets back he is either going to get the 2 people wanting it, to come look at it or it is going somewhere else.  
@Baymule said to call CarMax... don't know if we have one closeby... but I am going to look into it.  Want it gone.  I will not drive it much because of the gas mileage... and I just don't like it.  

Brahma's are in the cage, they are learning to follow me and I give them some sweet feed with alot of corn picked out, to get them to go in;  next,  going out to put the leghorns up for the night. 
Hit 73 today, and it was because the sun came and went for a good part of it, and the breeze keeping it cooler.  Cool out there down to 64 and will drop off to about 48-50 again.  If it doesn't look like we are going to get much rain out of it tomorrow, then I will water all the outside plants.


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to get out the door.  DS called and it seems he worked on her truck a good part of yesterday.... her car is acting up, been in the shop several times since it is under warranty, it has a "shimmy" in the front end that she can't stand.. DS said it is so slight that she is being a little ridiculous over it... they have changed tires, rotated, balanced them,  put new ones on, realigned it, and still can't find it.  It goes in the shop again Tuesday... and of course she has to have something to drive... the farm trucks aren't good enough except for "farm work"... so he had to do the brakes and some other stuff on her truck.  
So that made him late to get the hay baling done, and after all that he round baled it all.... when the orchard grass at his barn was supposed to be sq baled and some of the plain grass hay at deb's was supposed to be sq baled.  He got done and was on his way home when he called me.  Asked if I had had any problems with raking... he saw I had gotten it all done.  I said no, I looked for him at the barn and all to see if there was anything I could help him with but he was no where to be found. That's when he said he was working on her truck over a t a friend's that has a "pit" where he could get under it... I think he had to do something with the clutch and all... He asked if I could do the chickens mon-tues-wed and the neighbor would do them the rest of the week... which is thurs -fri as he will be home fri night.

Then he called this morning, said he would leave the instructions for one 1/2 of the steer that I am going to have to load and take to the butcher this afternoon... doesn't have the cutting instructions for the other half yet... it will hang 10-14 days so he can do that when he gets back.  Then started in how there are not enough hours in the day, and he had to go home and get packed because he hadn't done that yet... WTF... he couldn't take 15 minutes last night when he went home (it was 7:30 when he called me on his way home he said) to get all his stuff ready to go????....No sympathy here.  
So aside from getting the steers into the lot at the barn and moving the truck/trailer back down to the loading chute;  he had moved it up back when we were pouring the concrete slab to be out of the way and plenty of room for the trucks and all....he also said he was running out of time, and hadn't gone to do his chickens yet so could I please do them today also.  He was supposed to meet the rest of the guys going to the regionals at noon and this was 10:30 and he had to go "home" yet to pack and get a shower and meet them in Staunton which is 40 minutes from her house.  

When he dropped off the instructions he said, why is the hood propped up on the truck ( the truck that HAD to get finished unloaded to put in the barn before he left)  and I said because I had to charge the battery to get it moved... and then he was well, it should be down if it rains, and I said well, the stick can just be laid down like it was before, and so 'why is there a stick in there?' and I was because you had to take the hood latch apart to get it opened because of the rust from the salt,  had it stuck... I was just so over it with him... needless to say it will not get put in the barn before he goes away... so I pushed to get it done for nothing... but it is done.  Next to go through the boxes... and with the weather cooling off and all, I will be able to start working on some of this stuff.  

Then he asked about the "car" (explorer) ... said I really got the title and I said no, I don't have it because of the lien for the loan, but it is straightened out... and he said so are you really going to sell it???? LIKE I haven't been saying that all along???? I said, yes, I am selling it, I don't like driving it, and it is going .  For pete's sake, does he not listen to ANYTHING anymore???? 
You know, it is almost like his brain doesn't seem to work right... and I am wondering if it is all her.... It reminds me of people that start to have memory problems and stuff and come to find out they are slowly being "poisoned" with something in the air or the water.... Really, he has gotten so forgetful and seems somewhat "out of it" sometimes..... maybe it is damage from the accident that is starting to just become more apparent.... he really does not remember things like he used to. Is he so focused on her and all that, that he just does not try to impress upon his own mind anything else?  
It is hard to see and accept.

Well, I am going to go do the chickens, and then go get the steer loaded so I can be done and all well before the rain that looks like it will be coming in after 3-4 p.m.  
Got to find the "tin snips" to cut the metal so that I can get this moveable coop redone and the leghorns into it before we get any of the remnants of the hurricane the end of the week.  Since I am not very good or fast with these power tools and such, it will take me awhile to get it all figured out.  I really do not like doing carpentry work. 
Also want to get the rest of the potatoes dug this week if possible. 

Better get out there.  Sun is out but it is breezy I am not going to water the plants since we are supposed to get the rain... if we don't then I will water tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

He is probably tired from trying to do too many things at once. He’s at her beck and call, nothing is good enough and he’s beating his head on the wall, trying to make her happy. News flash, that ain’t gonna happen. His brains are scrambled. The end result is he’s hitting a lick and a promise and half a$$ doing everything.


----------



## farmerjan

Exactly.  


Baymule said:


> He is probably tired from trying to do too many things at once. He’s at her beck and call, nothing is good enough and he’s beating his head on the wall, trying to make her happy. News flash, that ain’t gonna happen. His brains are scrambled. The end result is he’s hitting a lick and a promise and half a$$ doing everything.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, back home.  I got sidetracked.... wound up with 2 mice in the traps... heard the "snap"..... another group moving in...
Then had a text from our retired vet friend... seems they are going to have the dinner that they were going to have a couple weeks ago, tonight.   She asked if I could come and I said that DS wasn't going to be here, but that I would love to come.  So that is at 6.  Gotta leave here by 5:30. 
So I go out and went to the barn as I didn't know if I would have trouble getting the steer loaded.... DS wanted 222 to go... and come to find out of course he is the "stupider acting one".... but I got him separated and he ran up the loading chute and I got the gates closed before he realized the other 2 in the barn lot weren't behind him.  I was trying to decide how to get in there to run him in the trailer and get the door closed as I didn't trust him to not want to take a run at me.  I walked along the fence on the outside, and he was trying the gates and I thought he might try to go over but then he turned around and ran in the trailer and I quickly can push the gate from the outside and get in and shut it.....can I move in there fast enough so he doesn't turn around and try to shove it open... That was a real heart pounding minute but I managed it. He never saw me either as the door is solid. .  I had decided to do the steer first, then do the chickens on the way back.  Took him up there and got the trailer backed up... had a little trouble getting the slider open but then he came out and  PHEW... done.

Left headed back... this is only about 5 miles from the barn.... and there is TONS of traffic headed northbound on RT 11... another backup of some sort on the interstate and they get off and run the main state route 11... come down almost to make the turn towards the interstate to come back to the barn,  and some imbecile pulls out right in front of me and I practically cream him... somehow I didn't hit him... but the truck stalled and then it wouldn't restart.  I know what it is , the starter got hung again  and I didn't have a hammer to tap it to free it up... There is traffic everywhere and I am blocking the small side road the IDIOT pulled out from.... and of course with all the traffic off the interstate it is like another grand central station... There was a guy across the road at the other intersection and he asked if I had a hammer and I said no, that I think the starter was hung... he went across to his truck, got a hammer, tapped on the starter underneath the truck, and it started.  Thank YOU ... He said, yeah, been there done that a time or 2... I was shaking I was so mad and so afraid I was going to get hit with all the idiots coming off the interstate and all in a rush to go up the road....(this is the truck with the new starter sitting in the cab that was supposed to get put on and the new brakes on this truck done too....)

And the sky had turned black in 20 minutes and it started to rain... got quite a down pour by the time I got to the barn (not 2 miles from where I almost hit the guy).   Got out and was getting wet so I went on and  opened the loading alley gates to put the other 2 back up in the field... and of course one had to go around the gate into the little silo lot... and I had to go make him come back and just got wetter.  So I came on home as it was pouring down. Had some flashes of lightning and a rumble of thunder too. 

It lasted another 10 minutes  and then stopped and the sun has peeked through again...but radar shows another cloud section coming through about 5... then clearing out.

So I am going to change my clothes, and put on my new ankle waterproof boots and go do the chickens, change to my sneakers,  then go to eat. 
Aggravations.....


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> His brains are scrambled.


YUP - that's it. And he probably doesn't even know it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Tell DS you refuse to drive that truck until he changes the starter.....and if he needs it used before then, he can tell GF to do the errand!!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Tell DS you refuse to drive that truck until he changes the starter.....and if he needs it used before then, he can tell GF to do the errand!!


YES!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

That's the plan when he gets back.  I am not going to drive it again unless it gets fixed.  The concrete is poured, he is setting the blocks as he gets them... and I am done with this BS......all we have is the corn to chop when he gets back... and whatever more hay he is going to make... But unless it is an emergency to get a sick or hurt animal... I am not driving it again.  

Went to Doc and Deb's ( different deb) and had a nice supper...picnic style;  HB & baked beans and potato salad.... another couple was there, he helps to haul cattle out to WV for doc.... had a nice night out.  Got back about 15 min ago.  Next is bed.  

No farms on the schedule for the week, so far.  If it is not raining and it is not supposed to be, I may take my truck up and clean out the trailer and put the manure on the garden.  Need to clean out around the slide that I had so much trouble getting the door to slide open...this is as much for my benefit as anyone... and I can use the manure.  It won't be a perfect job but want to get the greater amount out of it. Don't want to bring the truck and trailer up here... just shovel it into the bed of the truck and then can just make a pile near the hay bales... use what I want when I want and whatever goes into the ground that is fine.  

I do plan to get started on that chicken pen.  

Don't think we got much rain out of that little downpour, so watering all the plants is on the agenda and also emptying several of the $1 pots of the plants and spent soil.  Will just dump it in the garden to get mixed in for next year.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night.  Had a decent day but it was a little COOL.... strong breeze kept the "feel " temps below what the thermometer said.  52 up to 73 but I wore long sleeves out there with the breeze.  We had .15 inches in the rain gauge from that short downpour yesterday.

Watered all the hanging plants here.  Boy, those little spider plants have really started to come along and some are already putting out the long flower/plantlet stems... Soaked all them as this wind will dry them out fast.  I am going to separate out the big old spider plant that came from my parents Conn home.  Pot is all cracked on the bottom and it is soooo root bound... That will add a bunch more plants though... Oh well... they are easy care ones.  Wandering jews are all looking pretty good too... the 2 that were broken off pieces off the floor are rooted as they are growing... and the fuzzy one looks good.

Washed out half dozen sq plastic totes that came from my parents that they had stored in the garage with papers and stuff... dirty and dusty... I had left them out in the rain and all to get washed off some and they cleaned up pretty good.  They will be coming in for storage of stuff.... better than cardboard boxes so the mice can't chew through for the clothes and such....

Put jeans in to soak and ran through twice to make sure the cow manure got washed out.  They will go through a rinse and get hung tomorrow.  Plan to strip the bed and do the blankets so they can hang out in the breeze and get that nice clean crisp air smell.

Loaded all the hanging pots of dead petunias into the cart to go towards the garden.  will collect whatever else needs to get dumped and maybe do that tomorrow.  Got my little digging claw to get the rest of the potatoes.... maybe get to that tomorrow....
Did not get up to the trailer today... but it is on the "Roundtuit" list like @SageHill  has !!!!! As is the movable chicken pen.

Took a frozen chicken out of the freezer to thaw... plan to cook it wed or thurs.... I will probably stuff it just because I have plenty of bread to use. 
Did DS chickens and gave them all full waterers... some will wind up getting dumped but at least they shouldn't run out.  He opened the gate to the front 2 "lots" there at his house that the sheep have been kept out of so there is plenty of grass to graze.

Need to get all the "accumulation" off the stairs so I can get up them to the 2 bedrooms that need the ceilings taken down.  Would like to get that done before the cold weather... and then get the insulation in and get up either the boards or else sheet rock and paint it if the friend isn't going to get serious about these boards he got me so excited about doing.
This nice cool and crisp weather is getting me motivated... YAY .

DS called to tell me they got there and he was watching this pretty impressive  huge ship, like a battleship or something;  said it was really neat..... that the Mississippi was pretty impressive to see.  They are in Baton Rouge... calling for possible rain there but hoping it will stay more east...Competition is Thursday... practices on Wed... they are going to sight see tomorrow. 
He asked how I made out with the steer and I told him about him being skittish to load but got it done,  and told him about the accident on the interstate that had all the traffic on RT 11 and the idiot I almost hit, and the truck starter hanging up... didn't make it into an issue but let him know that it was not a good situation for me to have gotten in with all the nuts on the road....
Then he put several of the other guys there on the phone to say hi and I wished them all luck and several of them said that they missed me not being there to cheer them on.... Been going to the state competitions for 10-15 years now....but have never been to the regionals...  He will be home late on Friday night/sat morning.  Amazing how he was like a different person to talk to down there without her to have to kowtow to....


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope the competition isn't rained out by Ion. 🤔

A few days away with friends may give him time to think AND talk it over.  Starter might get changed soon.  May even redirect some "non functioning' thoughts,....notice I said "may!". 

Yep, wrong sister selected.....🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Sun and cool out there.  47 last night.  Up to 59 but it is early and sun just over the trees.

Yeah @Mini Horses ... MIGHT ....MAY ... make him think a little better... not going to hold my breath though... still if the truck gets done it would be a definite plus....

Put clothes on final rinse.  Going to go out and get the chickens situated.  Got a couple of bags to go to the dumpsters.  Think I will do that and go to the trailer to get some of it cleaned out and put into the garden before we get the rain.  It looks like we will get 1-4 inches... all according to the track it takes... I feel for those in Florida... it looks pretty nasty.

@B&B Happy goats .. I know you are in Fl... anyone else? 

 Sure would be nice if some of the rain without all the "baggage" would go west and get some of the Texas and other areas wet for a change. 
All we can do is pray that people and animals are safe....

DS said that they might see some of it... he is in Baton Rouge....but it will be a wet drive home for sure.  At least there are a bunch of them together....

I am going out to get a couple of boxes that have a bunch of towels and such in them from my parents house.  May as well get them washed and hung out while I am doing laundry.  I think I will wait to take the bedroom apart and do the blankets next week or whenever we have some more nice weather.  I can work in the house during the rain from the remnants of the hurricane.
Been feeling pretty good to have that little extra on the bed during these cooler nights....
But I want to make sure these towels aren't getting moldy... I don't think that box got wet... but no big deal to just do an extra load.  Nice breeze to dry them.   

I have some "re-blooming" irises putting up flower stalks... if I remember they are a pretty blue/yellow flower.  Sure hope they wait to open after this weekend. 
I want to get the big spider plant repotted so that it can get well watered in the "hurricane rain".... I will bring the wandering jew plants in but unless it gets too cold, I will leave the spider plants out for now.  I can put the hanging pots all on the ground so they don't get blown off the chain I have strung between the branches...That chain idea  has worked out great for hanging them out in the summer.  But, we'll see how the weather goes.  Going to bring all the cactus plants in though.. the wind will tear them apart.  Plus it is getting colder and they don't like the cold much.

So, time to get out there in the nice weather today and tomorrow... get some things done.  And one of the nicest things is it is warm enough but not sweltering so very comfortable to work steadily out there doing stuff.


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Tell DS you refuse to drive that truck until he changes the starter.....and if he needs it used before then, he can tell GF to do the errand!!


GF does not drive a truck and trailer combo... don't think she knows how or wants to learn.


----------



## farmerjan

Kinda goofed off today... well., did a few errands and stopped at my favorite nursery... then went to Lowe's and got some screws for the metal for that portable chicken house roof... and a piece of molding as I want to make a "sliding door" instead of the one they had on hinges...so got some that is shaped like an L to make the track for it to slide in... can glue and screw it to the 2x2 that the frame is made out of and then just put in the piece to slide.... and I will use a hook and eye to "lock... or something... Tomorrow I am going to attempt this project.  
Clothes got hung, towels in the washer and will go out in the morning.  Dumped several of the hanging baskets for the spider plant dividing tomorrow; and the bag of soil is ready for filling and repotting this plant.  
Wandering jews are all in the house as they are saying mid 40's.... 

I bought 2 re-blooming irises that are a yellow and white and got them in pots for the winter...at the nursery so paid too much.... I will cover all these up with straw like the peonies last year... to protect from freezing damage and then hopefully next year I will know where I am putting these plants.   Also picked up some daffodil bulbs that I will get planted here sometime soon.... a bag of doubles in different colors....got a few others I got to plant too.  They don't last that long so planting them "anywhere" along the bank is not a bit deal....

Found a couple of just arrived (in the boxes still), african violets at Lowes while I was there... very pretty.... I can afford 4.50 for a plant or 2.  

Drove the explorer and when I went to the bank to make a deposit... I realized that the windows are set so high in the door that even when all the way down, I can't just reach out to put the deposit in the tray thing at the drive in window.... It is like I am sitting "down" low inside the car... GRRR
.  It better sell pretty darn soon.  I had almost a full tank of gas in it so want to run it down to 1/4 at least... cost too much to leave all that in there too...
Gas is down to 3.15 here local... but most all the rest are at 3.29 and 3.39.... 

Expect to find a calf tomorrow or very soon at the nurse cow pasture... the  jersey, hol/beef cross cow with the huge udder that won't take more calves is ready to pop.  Thought I would find a calf today... but she was laid out like a beached whale and nothing... I sure wish she would at least raise a 2nd one with hers... her udder looks extremely big and painful.. but some is her age too... just getting worse with each lactation.  That is why I plan for this to be her last one....unless she got all cooperative and took at least 1 or 2 more calves... then I might relent... nah... stick with the plan and ship her after this one with that horrible udder.  
Got a list for tomorrow... expect to stay home and do "stuff"....


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you just need a stay at home day to do little stuff.


----------



## farmerjan

Down to 42 last night... Sun is out and breezy again/still.  Looking for mid 60's again today.  It is only 55 at 11.  Going to go to DS's to do the chickens and all. Then down to barn to see about the trailer.  Then back here to the house and the portable coop.  I am leaving all the plants that are in, in the house for now,  Temps are supposed to moderate with nights back up into the 50's plus with the rain and all coming in,  so might move some back out.  That kind of rain, that we are supposed to get; not near anything like what Fl is going to see, is real good for the plants with the extra nitrogen charged particles in it...


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Found a couple of just arrived (in the boxes still), african violets at Lowes while I was there... very pretty.... I can afford 4.50 for a plant or 2.
> 
> 
> Gas is down to 3.15 here local... but most all the rest are at 3.29 and 3.39....


Oh man love African Violets! WTG.
3.29 even 3.39 dream 
4.99 here


----------



## Mini Horses

Bought gas at $2.94 yesterday!!   Still $3.29-3.39 a lot of places not far. Get it while I can a that.  Can for generator, in case.

Worked today but it was tough.  Felt so tired.  Got a hamburger, that helped -- hadn't had breakfast and up a couple times last night for loud vehicles going by.🥱. Looking for sleep tonight!! Leaving windows closed. 👍


----------



## farmerjan

WOW ON the gas price... but I will take our 3.15 compared to some of the others....  It probably will go back up for a little bit,  with the hurricane causing havoc.  

Didn't get as much done as I wanted.  Got the spider plant down and split as best I could.  Several of the hanging pots have 2-3 main crowns as they were so close together that I just didn't want to split them... I have one more to pot but actually ran out of the indoor potting soil.... so will get some more soil tomorrow and get it done up. 

I have to go to test tomorrow so will leave early and stop and get some more soil and drop off another bucket at the farm I get milk from.  I am going to get 2 / 2gal buckets on Friday... will put some ice in the cooler chest as there is not enough room in the fridge... I want to make some pudding and/or custard and do some other cooking while the weather is crappy out this weekend... Making a list of anything else that I might want while out.  

Stopped at the neighbors of DS when I went and did the chickens.  I plan to do them tomorrow on the way, and then late on Friday so they won't need to be done on Saturday when we are supposed to be pretty wet.  DS is supposed to be home Sat eve... they are coming part way on Friday, then the rest of the way on Sat.  That way he won't have to worry about them on Sat either.  
They gave me some green beans and some yellow squash.  Just ate some squash for supper... it is soooo good.... going to freeze some.  Also freeze some of the green beans.  They picked 2/  5 gallon buckets of green beans this afternoon and had already gotten over 1 bucket from another row on Monday.... 
We talked a bit and I just took the time to visit... 
Then I had to go help the guy that helped with the concrete, who is doing a bunch of stuff for DS... move a wagon of hay to the back side of the barn and inside.  It is a tight fit to get it in so it took us awhile to get it in... wagons are hard to back because they have a moveable axle on the front wheels so when you turn things you are working with 2 sets of wheels that turn.... truck and then the wagon.  I STINK at backing up wagons... a trailer is fine... but that extra set of moveable axles is just NOT MY THING.....

Talked to him and he is coming next week to look at the ceilings upstairs.... he used to work with the friend that was going to get the lumber for the ceiling... they parted ways.... but this guy is a good worker when he works... sometimes he is not real motivated.... but he needs some work and so is interested in making some money.  He also is a pretty good carpenter... so might get him to do some other stuff I want/need doing. I want to get this house going in the direction of finishing it.... 

Got another load of clothes hung but by the time I got back from helping with the hay wagons, it was getting cool and a little damp.  We are supposed to get some sun and clouds tomorrow.. so I expect I will be able to get them in before I go to test. 

Had to get a full bucket of feed from the bin to have here for the next week or so to feed so I don't have to deal with that either.  
Making a list of all the things I still want to get done.  Don't know if the chicken coop is going to get finished now.  I got a pair of "tin snips" to cut the tin for the roof and some screws with the rubber grommet to seal them from leaking when it rains;   I might move them into the greenhouse/shelter for the  crappy weather... Got to do a little work around the bottom and I will have to put them in the crates at night like I used to with the others... but it might be better.  And the 2 lt brahmas are calmer so maybe they will rub off on the 2 leghorns...and slow down a little. I will make that decision tomorrow.  

No truck at the farm so have not moved any rolls of hay....

Going to get a shower and go to bed early so I can get up and get things done in the morning.  Won't get out of the farm and home until after dark....then Friday will be the last get things done list....

So glad to hear @Baymule is home.... YAY


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday morning.  It was down to 45 but up to 55.... mostly cloudy and quite breezy.  Not looking like much sun today but the breeze is brisk.  Clothes ought to be dry enough to be brought in.  
Got the bottles in the tray, crossing things off the list.  Going out to get the meters in the car and bucket to take to the farm to drop off for the extra milk tomorrow.  Then the clothes to bring in..... then to leave.  Going to stop and feed at the nurse cow pasture on the way, and then will do them again tomorrow evening.  Then will probably skip Saturday if it is too wet and miserable.  The calves can go in the barn to get some shelter, the cows can go down along the cedars out of the wind like they normally do. 
 I have been skipping and feeding them every other day... they are all very accustomed to coming in and the calves on the cow are getting some size and it won't hurt for her to not get so much grain and make all that extra milk now that they are getting some size.  They are out grazing all the time and they look pretty fleshy... because there is so much grass here at this pasture.
Gotta get going.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Turned out the sun came out pretty nice this afternoon, high wispy clouds.. still breezy... but I wasn't going to get home from testing til after dark so it was better I brought the clothes in.  They were soooo soft from the strong breezes blowing them... towels and even the jeans felt soft. 

Went to the nurse cow pasture to check that cow that is close to calving... still nothing but she was off laying by herself around noon.  Her udder is HUGE.... last calf for her.  I just hope when I go up there tomorrow, she has calved so it is dried off and up before we get this crappy weather.  Hoping against hope I don't have to get her in and get the calf on a teat, but that it will be able to figure it out...

Did the errands on the list on the way to testing... got another bag of potting soil for house plants to get the last spider plant in the pot in the morning, before we get the rain.
Now it is looking like we will have rain by 2-3 p.m. instead of later in the evening.  Winds in the 10-25 mph ranges... we will just have to see.  I will be moving the chickens into the greenhouse/shelter that i used to keep the meat birds in... even if they have to stay in the crates, they will be protected from the pouring rain... I can put small things of water and feed into the crates and they will survive just fine.  Better that than boxes...

Pictures of the devastation by the hurricane in the Fort Meyers general area are pretty bad... and the one marina looks like some "kid's idea" of smash 'em up boats and piers.... just wow....
I feel sorry for the people... no hurricane is good and let's face it, they are an accepted way of life there.  But still... just horrible.  The thing is that nowadays we build places that nature never intended for permanent structures be put... and no matter the upgrades to the building codes... she will take them down as a reminder that we are NOT the deciding factor... This will do a number on the tourist business there for quite awhile...
Years ago, when I was dating a guy and we were doing alot of 2-step competitions.... we went to the Fort Meyers area to a couple places to dance because his son lived down there... so it was a vacation and dancing trip in one.  Pretty area.... nice beaches... alot of places right on the coast.  It was too hot for me to want to live there... but,  holy cow on the mess there now.

Got a checklist for tomorrow... see how much I can get done before it decides to rain.

I did go by the barn this evening and checked and the bale truck still isn't there... so not going to get the bales of hay moved before the rain by the looks of it.  I could have gotten them all done by yesterday if the truck had been brought back....

I only tested 6 farms this month... several wanted to wait until they got chopping done and all that... next month every farm I test is on the "possible" list...( 13)    any wonder why I sometimes want to quit????  I like to try to test 8-10 a month to keep them spread out a little better..... With the personal property taxes on the car and the yearly car insurance payment that had to be made by the 30th... I sure could have used a little extra this month.... instead of them all wanting to wait and then next month I will do 3 and 4 a week....Got to get the 500 cow herd done... they will have to be an evening, since we did 2 mornings in a row... which is technically the "sept test".... due to  the Aug test was a little late due to having to work with their schedule and with Geneva's....doesn't look like it suits DS to help out lately.

  Guess I need to get some more exercising and get these knees up to more stamina so I can do that farm by myself.....  the double 16 will be a challenge no matter how I slice it... but it might come to that because she will be getting married July 1st... so I doubt she will be able to help in may or june either.....and there is no one else to get to help.

Also got some sad news... we lost another tester in NC.... he was only 62... no cause listed... I never would have expected that.  He did alot of the bigger farms down there and his daughter had started going with him a several years back....many of his farms were 500 cows and up..... but I thought he was in good shape.....goes to show you.... I think it was sudden, maybe a heart attack???? But another one of us gone....

Time for me to hit the sack so I can get things done in the morning....


----------



## Bruce

Went to MA Tuesday, gas in Northampton was $3.339, still $3.799 here.


----------



## SageHill

All you guys "back east" --- I was in town yesterday and gas was --- sit down for this (then offer up a sigh of relief it's not you) 6.29 and one place even 6.99. Thank God the reservation is closer than town here they were 5.19 and _*that*_ seemed like a deal!


----------



## Alaskan

SageHill said:


> All you guys "back east" --- I was in town yesterday and gas was --- sit down for this (then offer up a sigh of relief it's not you) 6.29 and one place even 6.99. Thank God the reservation is closer than town here they were 5.19 and _*that*_ seemed like a deal!


What state are you in?

Up here we circle around $5.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday... early afternoon.  Got up and got some of the stuff done.

  Chickens moved into the greenhouse/shelter and I did a little reinforcing to keep them in the shelter and not trying to get out.  Hopefully things will be okay for them.  Got the 4 together.  The Brahma's are not "fighting minded" so I am hoping for co-operation.  I will go out and check on them in a little bit.  Filled the 5 gallon waterer and the feeder in there.

Spider plant planted.  I haven't taken them down off the chain they are hanging on and put on the ground... but am considering it.  Haven't had enough wind yet to make me too concerned. 
 All the plants in the planters I haven't gotten the holes into the bottom yet, are laid on their side so they don't get drowned.  My coleus plants are really pretty and the begonias are still flowering pretty good.  Dumped some more of the pots of petunias in the garden.  

Went to the nurse cow pasture and the cow I was watching has a new heifer calf.  It seems quite alert and when I finally found them after 2 trips around the pasture... suddenly there they were so she had to be down in the patch of trees near there and I hadn't seen her yet... calf went right to the udder and teat when I drove up so I am hoping she got a feeding of colostrum.  She acts good.  The cow is a good mother, even if she refused to take any extra calves last time... I won't even try this time since the udder is so bad... let her feed this calf and this will be it.  She took a long time to get bred back the last time. She has been a good cow and I think has had all but maybe 1, heifer calves.... I have 1 or 2 that have had calves for me already... but her udder has completely fallen apart. 
Fed the calves and the nurse cow.  They can get in the barn out of the rain if they want.  I have seen one of the 2 newer calves there that are about a month old, going in the creep gate so they are learning.  

Went to DS's and did the chickens and made sure the water trough for the sheep is 3/4th full.... Chickens got extra feed and water... I "re-watered" them after I got done, and they had eaten and drank some... this way they will be fine tomorrow.  If it is miserable out, I can stay in except for what I have to do here with my chickens.  

Going in to pack the samples, go drop them off... got the cooler chest in the car to get the milk, stop at the P.O. and drop off some mail to go out... then coming home to hunker down for the night....I want a good hot bowl of soup tonight and maybe a nice grilled cheese sandwich.... Tomorrow,  I am going to stuff the chicken and then put in the oven to bake.  I am going to do some custard with the eggs I got from @Mini Horses at the poultry swap and hard boil some for egg salad sandwiches.  The idea of the stove/oven heating the house tomorrow with the crappy weather is a nice thought.  

Going to go get the things done and come in and stay put.  I don't think we are going to get near what they have been forecasting with the doom and gloom.... I think we are going to get a fair amount of rain.... hopefully there won't be too much flooding... 

I am as prepared as I can be.  We are fortunate here to not even be facing the winds and such that @Mini Horses will see near the coast.


----------



## Mini Horses

I cooked today...eat and heat!  Hard boiled eggs, too.  These girls are producing!!!!

At least the street flooding and winds along coast are 50-60 miles from me.  If rains got really heavy, local river will rIse in couple days but no threat to me.   Right now, I'm good.

Woohoo, a heifer calf!! 🥰


----------



## SageHill

Alaskan said:


> What state are you in?
> 
> Up here we circle around $5.


California - love the weather, and the land.


----------



## murphysranch

It went up to $5.09 at the cheap gas station here.


----------



## farmerjan

I heard on the Sean Hannity talk show that gas in Calf has gone up to an average 6.26 / gallon... up 16 cents in 2 days.  Other places too like Oregon and Wash state.   Ours will probably go up too after the stock market took another nose dive today.  
D@#N I wish I was wrong when I said about 6-8 months or so ago that we were headed for a real bad time.... 

Got the samples packed and dropped off, went and got my 2 - 2 gal buckets of milk so I can do some baking.  Dropped mail at P.O.  .  Came home, put all the spider planters on the ground as they are saying winds in the 20-35 mph range tonight. Better they don't go flying off the hanging hooks and chain.  

Started a new list since there were only 3 things left that I didn't get to today....Put them at the top but they are not essential.  
The one thing I didn't get to that would have been nice was getting the potatoes dug.  Oh well, after the rain we are supposed to have temps back into the 70's so ought to be comfortable.  They can wait a few more days... 

Going in to make some supper, and probably will not do alot more tonight.  Lots more I could be doing, but I am running out of steam. 
Propane fill up today... up to 3.69/gallon.  Sure wish I could put in the big tank... but that is a project for the winter yard cleanup..... move the forsythia and the 2 bushes out of where the garden area is, clean up the spot where the boxwoods were behind the house that is weeds and such and then put the propane tank there... 

We have had some rain, not hard, but the wind did pick up.  Oh, and I knew the muffler was "loose", well it must've disappeared in all that tall grass/weeds I was driving around in to look for the cow... so I had to run down to the co-op and get the pipe "jury-rigged" and wired up to hold the pipe...turns out there are several holes in the pipe so it was just a matter of time... but one more thing to add to the fixit list.  It is louder now... but I will get it fixed before too long... have to get a price... there is a place 15 miles south, and a place 15 miles north so will compare them and get it done...I can drive the forester or the ranger so not the end of the world.... 

I'm hungry... past time to eat.


----------



## farmerjan

I just accidentally erased a whole paragraph and could not get it back....   So here goes AGAIN....

We had quite a bit of wind and rain in bands during the night.  Not pouring but it was blowing and whipping around a bit.  Temps have hovered in the 48-50 degrees most all the time.  It looks like the spider plants "weathered" the storm okay, all look to be upright so got a good soaking.  Perfect.  What is left of Tropical Storm Ian is supposed to wrap back around and we will get more rain tonight and tomorrow as it winds down.   It is supposed to be light rain today and the wind is supposed to slow a bit too.  
Got to go out and check the rain gauge and the chickens to see if they managed okay.  They are not out running around so that is a plus....

Had a cup of the mocha/hot choc pkgs that I got.  It is decent considering,  and added some choc milk for the "cool down" instead of just milk.  
Trying to decide if I want to make the custard first, and put it in the oven for an hour, then make stuffing for the chicken and bake it after,  which will really warm the house for awhile. Then start the favorite job of vacuuming and cleaning that is WAY OVERDUE....

We are fortunate that this is all we got/are getting from this storm.  I feel bad for all the ones that got hit so much worse.


----------



## Mike CHS

If you are looking at the screen when your text disappears, you can hit CTRL Z and it will come back.  Doesn't work if you kept typing after it disappeared though.  That doesn't do me much good since I'm rarely looking at the screen or keyboard when I type.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Mike CHS .  Unfortunately I also do not look at the screen while I am typing, so have already typed more before I notice it is gone... I tried that  ctrl  Z that you suggested the last time I did it, and it was already gone. 

Went out and the 4 chickens seem to be getting along.  The Buff leghorn pullet is wilder than anything.  Reminds me of a wild turkey or something that explodes out of the woods if you come on it suddenly... like a pheasant that will suddenly fly up ..... The rooster is way too long in the back... much more like a minorca rather than a leghorn.  Might not keep them very long.  Female has pretty nice color though.  The 2 lt brahma pullets are just going along pretty calmly.... They seemed pretty content so I zippered the door shut again and that was it.  

Started cleaning up some stuff in the kitchen... took the bread out of the freezer to make the stuffing which I will do in a little bit.  Had a box mix of some brownies so that is in the oven.  Can't find my recipe for the custard so am going to go on the site of the egg farm I got it off and write it down so I can make it.  Made some plain vanilla pudding just to have it.  Can't find my recipe box anywhere... probably still packed and I have not looked for it before now.

It is a cold raw wet day out there.  Dark and dreary and real chilly.  Don't feel like doing a whole lot of anything.... Checked all the spider plants and they all look okay.  I know they don't love the colder temps but they will be okay as long as it doesn't get too close to freezing.  Probably going to have to think about where they are going to go when I bring them in.  I am thinking about putting some heavy plant hangers on the DR windows where the winter sun will come in, and putting a chain across like I have outside, and hanging them all there.  Also some hanging brackets on the windows in the corner in the room where the washing machine is too.  Could put a few in the kitchen windows where the corner sink is.  
Needless to say, I did not get things put together for the yard sale this fall.  Maybe I will be able to get through more of the boxes of stuff I brought home from my parents house as well as things here, and have it in the spring... If I can get the upstairs ceilings redone, then maybe I can get more organized here.  

We had about an inch of rain so far.  One gauge says 8/10ths inch the other was right at 1 inch.   It blew so much last night that it is a good approximation.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold wet dreary morning.  52 was the lowest temp and it has gotten to 54.   We have a drizzly type rain out there... but as the remnants of the storm swing around from the west to come back over us we are supposed to get more of a light rain later on.  It is breezy and just damp.  

Ate bacon and scrambled eggs for breakfast. 

I kicked the propane heater on yesterday in the LR to take the chill off and the oven helped to warm up the house and drive off the damp chill.  
I got the chicken stuffed and ate roast chicken and stuffing last night.  The brownie mix was an old one and they taste musty?  Just an 8x8 pan so will dump them.  Got the recipe for the custard so will make that today.  That will have the oven on for awhile again.  
I sat and watched a couple of dvd movies last night.  Then went to bed and read for a bit.  Quiet night.  
DS is home... talked to him when he was about an hour from home yesterday.... so I assume he made it the rest of the way.  So, I don't even have to go do the chickens at his house as I had told him that I fed extra and put extra water etc in the pens on Friday afternoon,  so that they would be fine for the wet miserable day Saturday.  It is his deal today.  I am going up to check on the cow and new calf today when I go out to check on the chickens here.

Got the basket of clothes I brought in and sorta folded the other day,  as I took them off the line, so will get them folded "right" today.  Probably put another movie in the dvd, for "noise" in the house.  Did a few more dishes;  things I had unpacked out of a box.   Might get ambitious and get the inside of the cabinets painted since it will be warmer in there today.  I got the paint and stuff and just got busy outside and did not get to them... Then again, would rather have the windows opened... and it is going to clear off and be in the 70's this week so that might be a better idea... got all the stuff sitting there.... Yeah, don't think I want to smell it today. 

Haven't got a single farm set up... but I know they are going to hit me all at once..... All 13 should probably be testing this month... .  On top of the corn chopping as soon as the field is dry enough to not make ruts from the rain... this week I am sure... doubt I will make the pasture walk on Wed now... Oh well, it was a "maybe" for me anyway....
Potatoes to be dug are on the top of the "garden" list too...ground ought to be real easy to dig with the rain soaking it then letting it dry a couple days to not be muddy....

Time to get on the custard.


----------



## Baymule

A custard sounds good. I like to make crème brûlée every so often. Full of calories we don’t need, but isn’t it yummy!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, cow and calf have "disappeared " again... and it is cold, wet, and miserable out there so hope she is down in the trees along the gully where I think she came out of the other day. Can't see it from up on the little bit of hill where I can drive along.   I am not going walking through all that brush and stuff,  to try to find her in this rain.  NOT going to take the chance on slipping with these knees... Chickens are quiet... no blood or anything so think they are doing okay.  Next will be to put up the electric netting for them to be able to come out of the greenhouse/shelter and stay together over there.  Grass is so high but will use the trimmer to cut a decent path.  That ought to keep most of the predators out except for the backside of the shelter... and I will just make sure they go in the crates at night.  Maybe keeping them together in here will work out better.  
Did see a very forlorn, wet,  bedraggled hawk yesterday sitting on the clothesline post.  He wasn't there long but will be a concern in the future again....after dealing with the one that was getting the meat birds.... hope he just disappears one day... 

Custard is done and cooling.  Going to warm up some more chicken later.  Ate some yogurt a bit ago.  Did up all the dishes;  making a little progress. 
Rearranged the fridge so I can find things on the shelves and cleaned out a few "questionable" things.  

Was glad to come back in and not have to be out in this chilly crappy weather... supposedly this is going to mostly all pass through tonight then part clouds and some sun tomorrow???  
Not a bit sorry we got the rain, but it is really dreary with it hanging on for 3 days....especially after those nice fall, breezy, sunny, no humidity days we had last week....

Might get the clothes finished folded too !!!


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Rearranged the fridge so I can find things on the shelves and cleaned out a few "questionable" things.


HA -- just did similar - but I call them "experiments"    DS and DIL are coming for dinner tonight -- just finished part one on potatoes, flank steak is marinating.


----------



## Mini Horses

Chilly, drizzling rain now.  Supposedly most of tomorrow the same.  Got feeding done earlier as I knew this was coming.  Everyone is full and sheltered, including me!  😁


----------



## Baymule

Sunny and beautiful here, wish I could go outside and play. Our winters are rainy, cold (to me) and gray. I just hope I have enough shelter for the sheep and dogs. I'm pretty sure they will be ok.


----------



## Bruce

You can always let them in the house


----------



## farmerjan

In eating some lunch,  and getting answers to the texts and phone calls I have put out this morning,  for testing.  
We are planning to chop the corn Wed-Thurs according to DS's text to me.  I said I wanted an idea of the plans so I could start making testing plans.  
So I have one tentatively for tomorrow,  Tues aft, the 500 cow herd that Geneva is going to help me... waiting on the farm to confirm. I will have to go and set up and start until she gets there.... but that is okay.  The first 2-3 sides are usually slow getting going.  I will just have to go early since I will be setting up the whole thing with the samplers.  Then,  Sat aft 8th, and Monday aft 10th,  and then Wed morn 12th....no set up for any of those....  another wants to wait for 2 weeks as they will get back into chopping tomorrow if the ground is dried out on top a bit.
Need to contact the owner sampler farm that I drop the stuff off to, they were doing the remodeling in the parlor... I will be up near there tomorrow, sat and mon... so he has some options if they are ready to test.  Have one other farm to be near there also not yet scheduled.  Need to make at least one of the trips do dual purpose. 

Sun is out, it is breezy but decent.  We had about 1 inch on Fri night/Saturday... then dumped gauge again today at about 1/2 inch.  So about 1 1/2 inches total.  It all soaked in good here since it came fairly slow and in light showers/rains  not downpours. 
I flipped all the planters back up and hung all the spider plants back on the chain and hooks.  Looks like they will be making a trip in the end of the week.  Calls for possible frost Fri eve???  Temps supposed to get up into the 70's for a couple days but then nights dropping and much cooler by Sat.  
It's that time of year....


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday aft.  Getting ready to leave for work.  Boxes and everything in the car.  Need a couple bottles of water and some of the cranberry juice and I should be good to go. 
43 here this morning.  It is cloudy and some sun, breezy.  Up to 60 so not too bad.  Got a sweatshirt for later on too.  

I won't get to that pasture walk tomorrow... oh well... it was an iffy thing but if I was free, then why not go.  Had to be registered... 

Be a late night and then PT in the morning at 8 a.m.... have no idea if we are going to be in corn or not.  Guess he figures I will just be at his beck and call.  For corn chopping this year I will be... but it is going to change. 

Cow and calf were out and about yesterday when I went to the nurse cow pasture.  Udder is huge but it looks like the calf has at least been on one front teat and acts good.  So, this will be it for her and hopefully the calf will do good enough on whatever milk she can get. Sometimes they will try more teats after a few days... I am hoping for that.  Cow is not cooperative in the barn and I am not going to fight her either.  She has done her job in the past, this will be her last ride and I will accept whatever she does.  I think the calf will learn to come in the barn through the creep gate like the other one is starting to do... they will learn about the grain soon enough.


----------



## farmerjan

For all the country music fans, got notice today that Loretta Lynn passed away... she was 90.  I loved her "real" down to earth country songs.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> For all the country music fans, got notice today that Loretta Lynn passed away... she was 90.  I loved her "real" down to earth country songs.


Yes, she had a wonderful voice.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Somebody send some sun please. It's been since Friday with the wind and the rain and more wind and rain. They say it'll clear out tomorrow....it's just sitting off the coast and just spinning around.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes it is....spinning and staying🤨


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy and damp... hit 62 and we got sprinkles again today too.... tomorrow it is supposed to clear off and be warmer??? Possible FROST Friday night???!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Home from testing, it went okay, no big problems... Just got samples packed, sat down to spend a little bit of time on the computer... Holy COW it is nearly 1 A.M.  going to bed... have to be at PT at 8... and yes... DS called me while I was testing and they are coming tomorrow they say... after 10 a.m. so that is why I pushed to get samples packed to go out.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You can always let them in the house


I do let the dogs in for a visit. They crash, sleep like they are dead, then want to go back outside.


----------



## Baymule

I hadn't heard that about Loretta Lynn. That's too bad. She sure had a good run, was well loved and set the stage for other female country artists to follow after her.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, so reliable....... MEN..... Got a couple hours sleep, got up was at PT at 8.  Came home, changed into farm clothes... put the 100 ft hose in the back of the truck and the sample boxes and went and dropped them off.  Got to the farm.  The guys are supposed to be across the road from me with the equipment... corn field is across the road from the house...BUT NO ONE and no equipment there as of 10.  Went to the barn and Chad was there and had to go get the tractor down at Deb's so I took him down and we unhooked the sq baler and he took tractor back to barn.  I took and added the hose to the ones DS had so that we can add some water if the corn is too dry as they are chopping....help it to ferment (ensile).

  DS called to see if I was at the farm and I said, yes, that I went with Chad to get the tractor and no, there wasn't anyone at the field when I left the house.  So he talked to chad a few minutes and told him about a couple of things to do... and I started sweeping off the concrete pad while waiting to see what was what.  I mean, here I am killing time.  So DS finally calls back and it seems that they are not coming to chop until at least 1:30 now... So Chad filled the tractor with fuel and then was going to use the other tractor with the bucket loader and get some more dirt to fill around the back side of the blocks on the side against the bank... they had put in the drainage pipe already... and he has to drive on the slab so no sense in my sweeping any more of it off until he is done running on it.  So, I left to come home.  I told Chad I would be back later on... he was going to do what DS wanted him to do and then said he would sweep the pad when he got done if he had time... So, I will go back to the farm when I see them pull in across the road with some equipment because there is nothing else for me to do down there in the meantime.  
I guess DS is working, he never said.... 

I'm going to get the rest of the stuff off the stairs so that whenever Chad has a chance to stop, he will be able to get up the stairs to look at the ceilings.  It'll be a PITKnees, but good for them, to have to climb up and down the stairs a few times.  They are achey this morning after all those hours on them at the farm last night.  I need to start walking more again, now that the weather is not so terribly hot. 

It is mostly sunny out, some passing clouds.  46 to start and up to 62 already at noon.  Nicer the next 2 days... then cold 34 possible Friday night.  
I'm going to eat some lunch.
Have a funeral to go to Friday afternoon.... husband of a friend who sat down in his chair Saturday afternoon, and dozed off then just passed away, before she had supper ready....he was 69... 6 months older than me.  Kinda is scary,  and sad....after losing the milk tester at 62, and then this guy at 69, makes you really start to thinking about things....


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about your friend’s husband. That’s a good way to go, but sure is tough on spouse and family.

I’m getting a little feeling that next year, your DS may have to find another Flunkie Monkey.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> he was 69... 6 months older than me. Kinda is scary, and sad....after losing the milk tester at 62, and then this guy at 69, makes you really start to thinking about things....


It's a number...age.   sure, there are decline issues but, staying active, eating right, loving life will help.  Did either of those already have health problems?

I say keep on keeping on!  Not worrying about my check out date.  It'll come when it does.   You know I'm still going on with farm/life plans with no concern for age....I'll be 77 in Jan and just added a bunch of big goats to my farm.  No consideration for my age, just theirs.   . Three of them got out and I'm happy to say I rounded them up, put back in their field and did fence repairs.  Guess I'm still able.  At least today.  They're still in and discussing escape. 😁  😁   

I'm slower.  I come in muscle sore, tired and things still left to do some days...it's all good!  👍


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Sorry about your friend’s husband. That’s a good way to go, but sure is tough on spouse and family.
> 
> I’m getting a little feeling that next year, your DS may have to find another Flunkie Monkey.


Yeah...  that would tick me off.


----------



## farmerjan

Basically I agree @Mini Horses .... it is a number.... and no one knows for sure when your time is up.  It just is sad to me because it seems "young to die"  when you have worked so da#n hard and then hardly have time to enjoy "retirement" away from a "punch a time card type job"....  Makes me think about not wanting to work forever .....for someone else.   But I enjoy the farmers in general... still there are days that "having to go to work" just gets in the way !!!!! And other days that it is a good "push",  to get out there and get going.... and keep me from becoming too much of an old "curmudgeon"... hermit type....

Oh the being a little slower....I had been on the tractor finally, packing the chopped corn... when DS got a call that there were cows out at a pasture...I had just gotten off for a few minutes to stretch my legs out... so DS asked if I could go out there and get them in and see where the problem was... and fix it... so I said okay.  He was doing the pushing and spreading with the John Deere tractor with the loader bucket and I did NOT want to do that.... and they were hauling it in there fast too with the 2 trucks... we were keeping up but it was a non-stop push.  
So I went out to the pasture and found one board on the fence broken, only 1 cow out although there might have been others earlier... 
Had to climb down the bank along the road... used an old board and some baling string and did a patch repair... reinforced it with an upright board so they could not keep on pushing on it so hard...
This fence is 3 boards, spaced too far apart, from a previous owner... and not well suited for cattle.  This is the farm DS bought several years ago that near GF house...more fencing is on the list...have done some on one side that was non-existent.... but there are other more pressing things to do at Doug's farm... like the silage slab and sides etc....
So, not moving as fast, but didn't have any real problems... just slow and easy so I don't slip on that much of an incline.... only 1 out when I got there and she came in the gate so not a problem.  I filled their mineral feeder, and fed 2 five gallon buckets of grain since they all came when they saw me... and didn't have to fight them either so not a concern putting that out either.  I'm getting more steady and stable on my feet/knees.... 
Got back to the barn about 6:30.  They had quit chopping and DS was packing with the backhoe as it is heavier... About 3/4 or so done with the cornfield,  and I found out they are going to chop the sorghum-sudan tomorrow because the guy doing it is getting married Saturday and he wants to be done before they go away.... 
Hope there is enough room... there is alot of corn silage and the bunk is quite full....It will settle, but not much overnight....will take a few days to settle and get more "packed down"....

So, tomorrow I will go up and water this down a little more, in the morning....DS is going to get 4 more blocks that GF couldn't get because no one at the place knew where the 4,  that were supposed to be kept back, were... guy that had them supposedly put back, was out sick.... if he can he is going to get 8 more... as they poured 4 more today... hope they are dry/cured enough so that he can pick them up with the backhoe.  We are at least 12 short of where he wanted to be. But he plans to get at least 4 more.  Then they are supposed to come around 10 and start chopping again... finish the corn and then move behind the barn to the back field and do the sorghum/sudan.  That will go faster since they don't have to haul it but 1/2 mile from the back to the bunker....but it will also make it harder to get it packed as fast since they will be in there more often... I sure hope it fits....there was alot of corn... it was really tall....

I am headed for a shower and bed... gotta be out and going by 7:30 in the morning.....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a side note... gas jumped up about $.25 a gallon this afternoon... I filled both the subaru's and the little truck  @3.32 gallon... it was 3.15 2 days ago.  Gas at the stations 2 miles south went from 3.39 to 3.59 in 2 hours.  
OPEC is cutting production... they are done with the release of the strategic reserves that lowered the price for awhile.... sans "artificially".... and now there is going to be a "shortage of gas" because we are now DEPENDENT on other countries for gas.....

STUPID...... it is going to get worse....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Just a side note... gas jumped up about $.25 a gallon this afternoon... I filled both the subaru's and the little truck  @3.32 gallon... it was 3.15 2 days ago.  Gas at the stations 2 miles south went from 3.39 to 3.59 in 2 hours.
> OPEC is cutting production... they are done with the release of the strategic reserves that lowered the price for awhile.... sans "artificially".... and now there is going to be a "shortage of gas" because we are now DEPENDENT on other countries for gas.....
> 
> STUPID...... it is going to get worse....


Uuuuh, bugger.


----------



## Ridgetop

Gas prices rose all the way back from Texas to California.  Regular gas over $6.50 and diesel approaching $7.00.  
Scariest part is that Biden is releasing our reserves after selling a bunch of our reserve oil to China.  And begging the Saudis for oil after insulting the crown prince.  He is going to get us into a war and not even know why or how.  Low on oil, low on military men and women, low on everything.  Scary times.  I miss Trump.


----------



## SageHill

Ridgetop said:


> Gas prices rose all the way back from Texas to California.  Regular gas over $6.50 and diesel approaching $7.00.
> Scariest part is that Biden is releasing our reserves after selling a bunch of our reserve oil to China.  And begging the Saudis for oil after insulting the crown prince.  He is going to get us into a war and not even know why or how.  Low on oil, low on military men and women, low on everything.  Scary times.  I miss Trump.


And it’s only getting worse. We were energy independent. 🤬 Very scary times.


----------



## Mini Horses

I pulled into a station for 2.92 gas....when AT THE PUMP it went to 3.09!  🤬. Yes, just before I filled. 🥴 I felt violated.

Luckily it was a nickel off for cash/debit so paid 3.04 for fill.  Still way better than many of y'all !


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I paid $6.29 at my last fill up, with regular gas. Diesel was listed at $6.29 as well.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry,


Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I paid $6.29 at my last fill up, with regular gas. Diesel was listed at $6.29 as well.


 but they really rape you in Ca..... SOOOO bad.....


----------



## farmerjan

Been busy the last couple of days.  Tonight they are saying a freeze/frost warning... so I brought in about half the spider plants and all the Thanksgiving/Christmas cactus plants at 2 before I went to work.  I just now put the rest of the spider plants on the ground under the tree and covered with a tarp and blanket;  since I got home from work.  All the other plants, like the gerbera daisies I bought for the pots, for $1.00, are out and if they make it then fine... if not then I will dump them.  Some one said they sometimes come up again so I might plant them along the split rail fence... take the trimmer and scalp the ground and then stick them in.... if the root systems take and they come back then Hey that's a plus.

Of course the irises from my parents house in NH,  and daylilly potted plants will get stuck over with the other bigger pots of peonies and well mulched with straw in a couple of weeks for "a long winters nap".... next year I really want to get them into their permanent "beds"....

Went out in the garden when I got home from raking some hay and got the last 6 smaller butternut squash out of the garden.  Picked some peppers I found on the plants and a few tomatoes the da#@ed deer missed.  Did not pick the green ones... if they are still okay tomorrow, they should make it for a couple days.  Temps are supposed to get warmer through the week... and I will go through and strip whatever else I can find.  Then get the potatoes dug that I just haven't gotten to.  Won't hurt them to stay in the ground a couple more days.

Didn't have time to get in the laundry but it won't hurt it.

So Thursday eve, I "found out" that DS was taking steers on Friday morning.... Gee first I heard of it.  They were the steers that we got back from WV a couple weeks ago and were at docs house/pasture here local.  DS managed to ask me on Thursday eve.... when I was heading home... after GF said to him... did you even ask your mother if she was available to drive???? Her sister was there helping with the silage chopping Thursday... she went and got a 2nd load of the blocks after DS had gotten a load early before they came to chop at 10.  Still have to do the sorghum-sudan grass but he didn't have the "grass head" that goes on the chopper and the "corn head" doesn't catch the "ss" because it is planted so much closer together... it is more like a thick/ corn looking grass that is 6-10 ft tall.  Anyway, it doesn't feed into the chopper because it isn't in rows that are 18" apart like the corn... THe guy chopping was getting married today... and they are not going away on a honeymoon or anything right now, so he said he will be back Monday.... It'll take a couple hours to chop it and get the silage pile finished.
I spent 2 hours Thursday morning watering down the silage pile and DS and chad were in the tractors packing while they finished the corn field.  It made alot of silage... a little dry hence the watering it down... it packs better a little wet... and the sorghum on top will add moisture and then it will get the silage cover put over top and sealed off to ferment.  Probably be 2 months before he will start feeding it as he wants to use up the bag of corn silage out in the field that we didn't open last year because the coons and possums and other critters are tearing holes in it.. and DS won't take the time to put an electric fence around the bottom to keep them out.  Needs to be fed out now.

So Friday morning I got up and went to the barn and he had the 2 trucks hooked to 2 trailers and we went to docs and at 7:30 we had the 35 steers loaded and headed to the stockyards in Harrisonburg (45 min north) where they were going to be weighed out and the buyer was going to pick them up.   That went fine, they weighed around 760 which was pretty darn close to the target weight of 775..... and the guy refused one because it had both runny eyes, start of pinkeye... so we brought him back home... He got treated and should clear up good since it was caught quick....and he will just get sold when we have some going another time or fed out for beef or whatever.  Just one odd one.
DS had to leave before the buyer got there so doc stayed with me and we waited and he got the check... it is a joint deal of some sort... and then I brought him back..... Parked the truck and trailer at the barn as DS had to take the trailer back to the guy he borrowed it from... it is bigger than ours and since it took 3 trailers to bring them back from WV, we used this longer trailer so we only had to take 2 loads.

Then there was a funeral that we had to go to at 4.  Friend's husband came in the house and sat in his chair and took a nap and then he never woke up... 69 1/2 yrs old... Boy, that brings it home... since I just turned 69... But, although it was hard on the family to go so suddenly, that is far preferable to suffering or declining with dementia or heart problems or a stroke or something.

I had already had plans to go to the drive-in movie that night.  They had brought back " Where the crawfish sing"... and I had read the book and wanted to go awhile back when it was there for one night but wasn't going to be here to see it.... It was GOOD... and followed the book very well... I enjoyed it.

So got up this morning after a real late night of 1 a.m. getting into bed... and had a cow out at one place we rent... and they couldn't get ahold of DS.... so I got there around 9... cow was back in... fence was off the insulators because they had put up electric and DS never took a charger over there to put on it... and they finally just pushed their way out.  DS hates electric fence.. but he doesn't want to do any maintenance and it requires a little work to keep it up...

But he came and got it finished and we got a charger hooked up and it is done.  Then he finished bushogging there that he was supposed to finish a month ago... and I came back to get the tractor and rake to head to the field he cut some hay at on Thursday afternoon.... Had to blow up the tire again... and of course had to jump it since the alternator must not be working anymore and the battery was dead... it needs to be checked out and replaced if it is not working... or if the battery is just getting too old and not holding a charge its self... But anyway, got all that done and headed to the field.  DS said he was going to finish mowing the field on top of the hill over there...and that he would take the tractor and discbine back to the farm and I could bring his truck back when I had to quit to go to work....Next thing I know he needed me to come back with him in the truck because he had forgotten he was supposed to go somewhere....GF had called him to see what time he was coming back...... and I said how are you going to do that and go to Tyler's wedding this same afternoon... he had already forgotten he had that to go to also.... I just got in the truck... came back to get my truck... and I went back to the tractor and raked some,  until I needed to quit to come home and get things done to go to work. 

So. whatever... he is not getting anything done that needs doing and he knows that I am questioning what the he// he is doing... especially since he was supposed to also go to the wedding (the guy who chopped for us)..... 

I will go back tomorrow and rake the rest of what I didn't do today... I parked the tractor so I can roll it off and not have to mess with the jumper cables.... Take me about 2 hours to maybe finish the one field where I am.... Better take the air tank to make sure tire is aired up.  He might get it changed after we are done hay by the looks of it.  

And for more aggravating bad news... the stupid nutty wild buff leghorn hen got out and has disappeared.  Something got her I am sure.  She was missing when I went out to feed and refill water... after raking....hoped she was somewhere around but could not find her.... rooster is sticking with the lt brahma's... When I got home tonight right about dark... they had gone into the crate but he was sitting up on some straw bales... so I put him in the crate and locked them in.  Set the live trap... I have not been letting them outside with my evening hours being so screwy... need to make sure they are where they will go in before dark, so have just kept them in the greenhouse/shelter;  and it has been fine.   But she had to be STUPID..... maybe she got up into the holly tree branches??? I should be so lucky.
Had a possum on the front porch last night... need to set a trap for that s.o.b......
I'm beat and am going to bed shortly.  Back aches... must've moved wrong when I was doing something... hope to sleep it off.


----------



## Mini Horses

bad couple days...frustrating.  hope your back is better when you wake.


----------



## Baymule

You’ve had “one of those days” but several of them, back to back.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday. 1 p.m.  and again waiting on DS.  I screwed up when I parked the tractor and the rake is sitting in a little bit of a dip so can't get the tractor to roll off to start it  Slap myself .... DOPE !!!! I cannot jump it from my little truck battery... and I do not know exactly how to jump it directly to the starter and I am not going to screw that up... So I called DS and he said he would be heading this way "shortly"..... I said I had half the big field done and wanted to get it finished. He was real nice on the phone so she was obviously right there with him.... and said he would show me how to jump it on the starter... and I said there was a wire unhooked and maybe that was why it wasn't charging but I didn't want to mess with it... "okay, I will look at it when I get there in a little while"... I said call me so I can come up and see how to jump it directly with the starter....I am going back to the house for now.......that was 2 hours ago. Guess I could take the car up as it has a brand new battery and it is actually a bigger battery than my truck.....

I had let the chickens out of the crate and no sign of the leghorn hen... so it is very unlikely she will reappear.  Stupid crazy chicken.  So now I will either have to find another hen to go with the rooster, or sell him sometime... I might take him to the Va Poultry breeders show in Nov..... either find him another mate or sell him.  Maybe I can find some of the New Hampshires I want,  instead.  Nothing to do and he can keep the 2 lt brahma pullets company which will calm him down a bit anyway.

So, I made a sandwich and just ate.  I got the samples from yesterday packed/boxed... need to strap and label to go out UPS tomorrow but that won't take but a few minutes.  I am going to go out and get the clothes off the line.  

There was maybe a smidgen of frost out on the grass that is laid over here at the house but I don't think so... It got down to 37 so not quite cold enough for that.  There wasn't any real breeze but by 8 there was a light breeze again.  It is blowing gently now.  Sun is out and it is really nice if a bit cool.  I have been out with a sweat shirt on all morning.   Uncovered the spider plants and they all looked fine but I left them on the ground.  Won't hurt them and will probably cover again tonight.  Then a couple of warmer days in the upper 60's-low 70's and nights in the upper 40's and 50's.  Rain towards the end of the week... then getting colder again.  Probably will let them get another good rain soaking and then find places inside for them.  
Talked to GF sister the other day at the farm.... as she was one wanting the Explorer... she said she didn't know if she wanted to take on payments right now and I fully get it.  Told her that I fully understood.  No hard feelings or anything but since DMV said the title was corrected, that I wanted to get it sold, and since she had expressed interest, she got first crack.  She has a little "run around in car" that gets 25+ mpg and I told her point blank that she wouldn't get near that in this explorer, and that she was probably better off without the payments and she agreed... Then she said, well, I will help you get it sold... she has done lots of stuff on the computer and helped DS sell that truck that had gotten stolen that time... and she and her boyfriend had just sold a dump truck that he had and she said it was stupid that they were making payments and taxes and ins and all,  and that he thought that going independent and quitting his job to go into business for himself right now, might not be a good idea... he makes good money I guess at this job... and she said that they had it for over a year and it was just costing ... anyway... she said she would get it on Facebook Marketplace and other sites and help me sell it... so if DS doesn't get the other person here to look at it in the next week... I am going to take her up on it and get it sold.  Should be able to get more than the Ford place offered... AC works... and get it gone.  

Yep, he is with the wrong sister for sure... this one is much more of a worker even if she has some bad "reputation" past to her name....and she does not like her sister's way of spoiling and mollycoddling the daughter.  She is the one with the little boy that thinks my DS is just the greatest thing.... and she does not spoil him like her sister and her parents try to do. 

Well, going out to get the clothes off the line and then take the car up and see if I can get the tractor started.  I will sure be more careful about where the rake is situated when I park it the next time so it will roll.....


----------



## farmerjan

Back was good this morning... Just must've stretched it too much yesterday.  Just the normal "oh do I have to move it that way" aches and pains....


----------



## farmerjan

I went up with the car and it would not start either but did crank over at least once.  So I was sitting there letting it charge a little and get a text from DS that he is almost at the tractor.... and I wait at least another 5-10 minutes before he is "actually there"... but he didn't have the pliers to open the hood on the old truck, so after showing him the wire... and yes, it goes to the alternator... so maybe that is why it is not charging ???? he hooked it back up  and then gave the tractor a little push to get the rake out of the flat spot and it rolled and started... 
So I raked for about 3 hours.... got the rest of the big field done and at least 2/3 of the field above it on the hill.... and he was gone with the tractor and discbine.  I thought he went to hook it to the baler and come back.  First he said that I should rake the outside rows that he mowed first in the field on the hill.   Then I get about 4 rounds around raked and he texts me and says to go on and rake it all as it was dry enough. Well, with this wheel rake you rake from the center out so you do not run over all the raked rows as opposed to the side delivery rake that you rake from the outside in.... 
So I got a good part of it raked and then had decided to quit and texted him back and said since I started from the outside, he would have to bale a few of the rows so I could get turning room at the ends of the rows and not keep running over it.  

So he calls at 6:15... he is going to get the heifers from McManama's... there are 10 there.  This is the place with the bull problem a month ago.  The grass is short.  And if he can get them in the pen, do I want to look at them or should he just turn them out.  I said, it will be dark by the time you get them here so just turn them out and I will look at them in the daylight.  This is to make decisions about keeping as replacements or not.   I went up to snyder's (nurse cow pasture) to do the calves and the nurse cow... and texted him that if he caught them, I would wait and do the gate. I was just leaving after hearing nothing back from him... and here THEY come..... seems it is very convenient for GF to come help catch the cows... It was just dark as he pulled in and unloaded them and I couldn't see them anyway... so then he says they are coming around 10 tomorrow (chopping)  and I asked if he did any baling, and he said no, he had to go mow the sorghum/sudan, as they are going to chop it from the rows that the discbine lays down.... Okay, news to me that he was going to mow it.  So they left and I came home and covered the plants and put the 3 birds in the crate and set the trap. 

He then calls me back 15 minutes later and says well the other heifers are all in the barn so he guessed he would be bringing them up to the nurse cow pasture.... they were supposed to be moved up there a month ago... and we had talked about it again on Friday a little bit,  that they really needed to get moved as there was no grass at the barn lot, and that he said he would have to sort off the 2 that had bad eyes and leave them there;  I said that sounded like a good idea. 

So, I said okay, and he said "well, I have to go get the 4 wheeler because the spray tank is on it and I don't want it to freeze".... because I said we were going to get 28-35 and possible frost/freeze warning for Sat night and maybe Sun night... so he was going to have to do the heifers and then go get the 4 wheeler... and it was like I was the one that said it would freeze.  The cotton pickin' spray is not going to freeze in the tank with just a few hours of a frost warning... get real.  
So, what do you want from me?  I am not working half the night for no good reason.... because he did not get going up here at a reasonable hour to get all this done in the daylight.  It is one thing to have to do things after work as the days get shorter... all this could have been done several hours earlier today. 
 I did not offer to go to the barn to help.  Since GF was with him before, then she can help.  If she has to go get her daughter, then not my problem.   I do not want to be out half the night doing things.  It is chilly and dark and I want to be in the house if it is not a dire situation to do it.  I have no problem with doing things that HAVE TO BE DONE and if it means working in the dark and cold, then so be it.  Been there, done that many many more times than I can count.  I don't have to do it now and I am not going to.  This is not a life or death have to do it now situation.... they waited all this time, what is another day or 2 ?????

So, I am in and done. Going to maybe make some soup for supper and maybe even a grilled cheese sandwich.  Then finish  the samples to go out,  since I guess I am going to the barn at 10 to help pack silage. I will drop them off when I go.  It should not take them that long to chop it since there is only about 5 acres or so, and not near the bulk of the corn.  
I will also have things ready for the farm tomorrow afternoon... no meters, just the bottles to take.  I will help for a few hours at most. 
Just found out that he is off tomorrow also, Columbus day which is now called Indigenous Peoples day????  At least he can get the silage done and covered.  Guess that chad will be there also.  I have 4 old tires that can go up there;  to go on top of the silage cover too to help weigh it down... he has a pile of them but this will make it a good place for me to get rid of them.  

So, I am done for the night.  Going to get a shower and maybe watch a movie and eat my supper.


----------



## Mike CHS

I wish I had a good forecast of how you future will be with your son but I would have to lie.


----------



## Baymule

Your son is so used to you always being there, that he doesn’t realize how it would be with out you. 
Would it be feasible to buy another place, and would rent money from the place you have now help cover what you would lose by backing out of the cow business? It may be time to crunch numbers.  What do you actually clear per year and what would it take to replace it, or just do without it? 

I believe in striking first. Waiting for it all to go down the drain will take you down with it. The time to get out is before it all blows up in his face. You will get the blame if you are there in the thick of things and you will get the blame if you have extricated yourself from the situation. Pick your poison.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  ....It won't go down the drain because he will be able to fall back on his father financially I think.  His health is not that good and there are no other heirs.  They have their spats, but the way the will is currently written it goes to DS... and he has POA and all that.  His father has made the comment that he will not leave any to the step daughter since they fell out years ago...haven't spoken in years..... and that DS might as well get some use out of the money now while he is alive.... Have no idea what else there is but the house they built when they moved down here is paid for also... DS is on the deed now,  I know....his wife, the stepmother,  passed away a couple years ago....

I am not financially responsible for any of the mortgages or anything on any of the farm properties... he will not take me down financially.  And since there are not any bills of sale,  on many of the cattle, and without tattoos hard to prove which are which.... I can easily go in and say xyz are mine and there is no way for anyone to stop me.  There are no loans against the cattle either. 
I am going to just quietly do my thing, and do what needs to be done for the equivalent upkeep of my animals. 

Funny thing is today he has been really decent... and civil.... and she was no where around.  He also asked about the explorer... I said I had talked to GF sister and that she said she did not want to take on payments and that I was fine with that, I wanted her to have first choice since she had been interested.  He said he would tell GF to tell her friend... and what did I want for it.  I said, I already told you I would sell it for what the ford place will give me... 16,500.  I have put over 600 into fixing the AC... and with the taxes title and all that, have more in it... he said yeah, about 1,000 or so... and I said yes.  He said he didn't think they wanted to spend that much... (so why bother me about it) ..... so he said if they didn't take it would I sell it to the ford place ?,  and I said that GF sister said she would put it on facebook market place and help me sell it and see if I could get a little more for it... that she helped him sell his truck etc... and so forth...may as well get as much as I can.  I will give her something for helping sell it too... but I can/will fall back on the ford place so it will be gone by the holidays.  He did ask if I still was interested in the truck and I said that it probably would be a good deal for me to buy it from him.  So, that is on the table... but I am going to sell the explorer first.....

So helped at the barn this morning... watered down the silage as it dried on top alot over the weekend... then barely started packing it, as he was mowing hay, when the guy came to put the grass head on the chopper for the sorghum.  I had to deal with someone breaking the end of the hose hooked into the water hydrant in the barn ( he had a guy there working yesterday for awhile and he is not too swift...dug out the ditch behind the barn where the water runs alongside; and I think they yanked the hose and it broke off the plastic "end" that we had put on it....not a big expense, but a PITA for me this morning.
 So, I  had to switch hoses around and all that,  so was later getting started with the spraying water... then,  I called him and said that Tyler was there at 10 and so DS left the field and came up in the tractor so we could use it to help pack... and he was going to need it to go round bale with anyway.  So, I helped pack some but it was getting too high and I was not comfortable on it and he asked if I was okay and I said that I needed to quit... he said that was fine, he understood.... and with him having to use the bucket to spread it and do more zigzag packing to get it all done, I was sorta in the way too.   Then when they quit to have lunch... DS wanted to keep packing and said he still had to do the chickens if I wanted to pack and I said I would go do his chickens so that he could do the packing... and then I would probably get my stuff and go to test anyway.  He was very appreciative of that.... said thank you a couple of times so that he could keep packing... so I left there after rolling up the hoses from the watering... put mine in the car, and went and got him some lunch to eat while he was in the tractor.  Talked about the hay and all, he was going to go bale some at the field that I had quit in,  so I could get around, after they got done with the chopping. 
I went and fed and watered all his chickens, went to the house and got my stuff, and left for work.

Of course, the farm I went to had problems with their sq baler;  so they were late getting back to the barn to milk.... always something... but it went fine after they got there and got started. 

DS had texted me and asked if I could maybe move round bales, then sent another text and said that it was more important to get the rest of the field raked as he had gone and baled some of what was in the way so I could get around... got one of the 2 other fields I already raked and most of the bigger lower field baled then went up and baled several rounds so I could finish raking without dragging through the windrows...
Then he wants me to go to the other place to rake as there is a 50-60% chance of rain coming in Thursday... he said if I could go and get the stuff raked he had cut, it ought to be okay to bale Wed aft since it was pretty dry when he was cutting it and turned up in windrows it ought to dry more with the breezes we have been having. If the weather holds in the low 70's the next 2 days, it ought to be dry enough to bale by Wed afternoon.  This will all be rolled into round bales.  He said if I went down there to let him know and he would make sure I would get a ride back up to my vehicle whenever I needed to go.  I have no farms scheduled for Tues - tomorrow - so ought to be able to get it done.  Then I have to test Wed morning and won't be home til after noontime... so it would be really good to get it done tomorrow then I won't have to worry about it.

 And then, according to the weather, it will determine when he cuts the rest of the one field on top; he got the 4 acre long field cut, but only 2 rounds around the top field so it will only be one pass around it with the rake....  will have to finish cutting the top field, the small field across the creek,  then the good orchard grass in the bottom field.  We will have more sunny weather so we will make sq bales for much of the og field.  I think there is one or 2 more fields there close to the barn to cut and that will be it for the year... I HOPE.

So that has been my day.  Pretty decent and productive.  I asked how many loads of corn silage and the sorghum... he said he thinks there were 34 truck loads of corn shopped and hauled and 15 of the sorghum-sudan grass... said the bunk is very full.... he leveled it down a bit so the plastic will cover it to seal it when they cover it.... but that is more than I expected to have.  I will have to ask about the tonnage... but I am thinking each truck had 6-10 tons???? Depends because it was a little dry, but the sorghum was about perfect to chop... 400 tons if you figure 8 tons per load which is 16,000 lbs.....x 50 loads total... Last year we had 3 bags and it was about 100-125 tons per bag... so that would be about right I think.  We fed out 2 full bags... he sold some of it also... but there is one bag still in the field that we will feed out first due to varmint damage/holes in the bag....
We had chilly weather long into what should have been spring... then it warmed up in a hurry... so we fed longer than normal.  Luckily we have had a good year for rain overall.. so plenty of grass at most of the pastures.  A couple were stocked to the max, like the 10 heifers he moved last evening... I might get a chance to go look them over tomorrow or wed....so that pasture was eaten down... but several of them still have plenty of grass for awhile...

Neighbors to DS house did have a frost there as the squash and green bean plants he planted late and got a good picking off last week, got hit.  The squash are completely gone...
I did not get any frost in the garden here, but I am higher and we got a little breeze which saves it here.... The tomatoes still look good.... I did not plant late squash or green beans.... I hope to go out and pick all the green tomatoes towards the end of the week as there is another cold wave of air coming in after Friday... that will do it for the year I am thinking. 
I will move the spider plants back in on Friday and probably will be it for them to stay in also.  Got to get some brackets etc up so can hang them.  They are looking really good and healthy... I am pleased with them.

So that is about it.  I will try to go to the nurse cow pasture tomorrow eve but might have to wait for Wed eve if I am on the tractor late tomorrow.  I have been giving them grain every other and sometimes have had to stretch it to 3 days according to the weather or my work schedule. 
The calf on the cow with the huge udder is looking good and acting good so it is getting enough to eat.  That is good.
 The heifer calf on the nurse cow is still acting stupid and the 2 steers I put on her are doing fine and the one still likes to be rubbed... have no idea why she is acting so idiotic. And the "boys" are so calm..... Shame, as I will not want to keep her for a cow down the road with that sort of attitude....

Well, time to quit for the night.


----------



## Baymule

That's a switch. Maybe he has realized how much you do and how much he depends on you? Let's hope so. I hope this "nice" streak continues. It's good to know that he has his father to back him up if it gets bad for him. Without that, it would be hard for you to watch if he got into financial trouble.


----------



## Ridgetop

His mood/attitude changes are hard to figure out.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop ......Yes, his mood swings are worse than PMS'ing.....I attribute some of it to the continued headaches and all,  that he has never been able to get over from that accident several years ago... he has had all sorts of tests... he cannot have a normal MRI due to metal in his eye... they say it can make it move and could blind him... but he has had all sorts of other stuff... and he is still going to the specialist and gets prolotherapy injections sometimes and this is an approved dr from the workman's comp... he is a sports medicine/spine/chiropractor/ and whatever... @ Va Tech complex... has all sorts of degrees and stuff... and DS does get some relief when he goes there.... I wish he would go back to my chiropractor, but it is not approved....
Some of it is the kow-towing to the GF all the time too. And, I am the one with the problem because she is always decent to me to my face... she is just very self centered and I have a hard time with that.  Again, my problem.

So, today, Tuesday..... Got up, got the samples packed and dropped off for UPS.  Went to get the tractor and guess what... that little loose wire must have been the whole problem because tractor started right up.  Funny, how he never noticed it when it had to be jumped the other day.... Oh well... no matter.  Now I know what else to check on first.  So, I went up and he had gotten alot of the hay baled all around where I needed to make turns, so I finished up that field.  Left there and came by my house and raked the acre or so that he had cut here... and then went down the dirt road and all up and around and into "dennis' " where he had cut.  He cut a small area just above the barn which has alot of rock ledge... and it is pretty green.  Don't know if it is going to be dry enough to bale tomorrow... it is shaded by trees so does not get alot of sun there to dry.  This time of year it makes a big difference when the actual sun on the hay helps to dry and reduced time and it takes a long time to dry.  Then did another small section in what used to be the pasture (we used to rent this until the owner decided he needed to plant deer plots for the deer and didn't want cattle in there in the winter.... like we need MORE DEER  around here)....and it was pretty green too.  Part of that is from the gound being very well fertilized from 20 years of the cattle on it from Thanksgiving to June 1st.  But there is so much ledge and rock that most is not suited for cutting.

  Anyway, then went up and raked the 2 rows he mowed in the upper field, and then raked the "long field" which is about 4 acres.... sits up there in a near perfect rectangle and gets all sun and makes some nice hay.  It was in real good shape.  He had texted me and I told him when I left the first place and did mine and headed to dennis', and said he could come then and take back to my truck, or wait til I was done.  He said he would wait til later... he was at work.

 So about 3 he texted me and said how was it going and I said I have about 15 minutes... finishing up the long field... so I did and came down off the hill and he was there and took me right to my truck and that was it.  I left the tractor and rake there at dennis' as we will do the rest of the upper field and then the smaller field across the creek (just pasture grass) and the 10 acre orchard grass field as soon as the weather looks good.

Came home and hung out a load of jeans since there was a nice breeze... they will be dry and I can bring them in tomorrow afternoon after testing.  A little bit later, he texted me and said if I was home he could use some help at the barn.  So, I went to barn, and GF  just got there too, from a Dr check up.  DS had gotten the plastic over the silage and needed help to pull it tight when he was putting lime all around the edges to seal it.  So she and I worked at pulling it tight and then as he used the tractor and bucket with the lime, and he could not get as close as he needed in spots, she would take a 5 gal bucket and scoop some out and dump it along the concrete walls so the plastic will stay down and seal out the air.  It wasn't too bad but no sense in having air pockets.  Then when he got down near the front edge, I pulled it straight and he dumped  several buckets and then I spread it with the shove to seal it across the front. 
Then he had a whole bunch of old plastic from the silage bags from last year and he put a second layer of plastic... BECAUSE, birds and some of the "critters" will make holes and this will help alot to keep the birds from pecking holes in the plastic.  Plus, it is thicker plastic so won't tear as easily either.  GF's ex came to get his daughter, and he helped DS with the 2nd layer of plastic and then they put old tires on the top to help weigh it down.  He and DS are friends so it wasn't a big deal. 
So, it was basically done by dark, I left and came home to put chickens in crate. 

DS just called, he went and baled most of what was in the "subdivision fields" so he didn't leave it all for tomorrow.  That is just "grass" and it was VERY DRY so the little bit of dew probably helped it a little.  He is going to finish the top field that I finished raking today, tomorrow in the daylight... it is steep and not a good place to do in the dark.  Then that will only leave going down to dennis' place tomorrow, to get it all done. 

I will take these old "no good" tires here, from the last tire changes... cords showing through so definitely no good... down to the silage bunk... he needs quite a few more to make sure the plastic doesn't get "picked up" by any wind...keep it tight on the silage as it ensiles.  I said that I needed to go to bed as I have to leave for work at 3:45 a.m..... he said oh, sorry, I didn't mean to keep you, I forgot you said you had to go to work... and then started talking about the price of cattle and I said... HEY, talk to me tomorrow... and he said, sorry... get some sleep....

Like I will if you get off the phone... "Chatty Cathy" tonight ?????
Makes me smile and want to strangle him at the same time.

So, I am quitting and going in to bed.  Bottles in the car, don't need meters or anything.  They never get there at 5 which is supposed to be their starting time... so if I get there by 5:30 it will be fine....


----------



## Baymule

You really need to get over it. The GF is nice to you, even reminds your son to tell you things that he forgets. I know why you have a problem with her, you just gotta drop it and move on. If you were better friends with her, she might could keep you more informed, since your DS forgets so often. Ponder on it.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Sunday. 1 p.m.  and again waiting on DS.  I screwed up when I parked the tractor and the rake is sitting in a little bit of a dip so can't get the tractor to roll off to start it  Slap myself .... DOPE !!!! I cannot jump it from my little truck battery... and I do not know exactly how to jump it directly to the starter and I am not going to screw that up... So I called DS and he said he would be heading this way "shortly"..... I said I had half the big field done and wanted to get it finished. He was real nice on the phone so she was obviously right there with him.... and said he would show me how to jump it on the starter... and I said there was a wire unhooked and maybe that was why it wasn't charging but I didn't want to mess with it... "okay, I will look at it when I get there in a little while"... I said call me so I can come up and see how to jump it directly with the starter....I am going back to the house for now.......that was 2 hours ago. Guess I could take the car up as it has a brand new battery and it is actually a bigger battery than my truck.....
> 
> I had let the chickens out of the crate and no sign of the leghorn hen... so it is very unlikely she will reappear.  Stupid crazy chicken.  So now I will either have to find another hen to go with the rooster, or sell him sometime... I might take him to the Va Poultry breeders show in Nov..... either find him another mate or sell him.  Maybe I can find some of the New Hampshires I want,  instead.  Nothing to do and he can keep the 2 lt brahma pullets company which will calm him down a bit anyway.
> 
> So, I made a sandwich and just ate.  I got the samples from yesterday packed/boxed... need to strap and label to go out UPS tomorrow but that won't take but a few minutes.  I am going to go out and get the clothes off the line.
> 
> There was maybe a smidgen of frost out on the grass that is laid over here at the house but I don't think so... It got down to 37 so not quite cold enough for that.  There wasn't any real breeze but by 8 there was a light breeze again.  It is blowing gently now.  Sun is out and it is really nice if a bit cool.  I have been out with a sweat shirt on all morning.   Uncovered the spider plants and they all looked fine but I left them on the ground.  Won't hurt them and will probably cover again tonight.  Then a couple of warmer days in the upper 60's-low 70's and nights in the upper 40's and 50's.  Rain towards the end of the week... then getting colder again.  Probably will let them get another good rain soaking and then find places inside for them.
> Talked to GF sister the other day at the farm.... as she was one wanting the Explorer... she said she didn't know if she wanted to take on payments right now and I fully get it.  Told her that I fully understood.  No hard feelings or anything but since DMV said the title was corrected, that I wanted to get it sold, and since she had expressed interest, she got first crack.  She has a little "run around in car" that gets 25+ mpg and I told her point blank that she wouldn't get near that in this explorer, and that she was probably better off without the payments and she agreed... Then she said, well, I will help you get it sold... she has done lots of stuff on the computer and helped DS sell that truck that had gotten stolen that time... and she and her boyfriend had just sold a dump truck that he had and she said it was stupid that they were making payments and taxes and ins and all,  and that he thought that going independent and quitting his job to go into business for himself right now, might not be a good idea... he makes good money I guess at this job... and she said that they had it for over a year and it was just costing ... anyway... she said she would get it on Facebook Marketplace and other sites and help me sell it... so if DS doesn't get the other person here to look at it in the next week... I am going to take her up on it and get it sold.  Should be able to get more than the Ford place offered... AC works... and get it gone.
> 
> Yep, he is with the wrong sister for sure... this one is much more of a worker even if she has some bad "reputation" past to her name....and she does not like her sister's way of spoiling and mollycoddling the daughter.  She is the one with the little boy that thinks my DS is just the greatest thing.... and she does not spoil him like her sister and her parents try to do.
> 
> Well, going out to get the clothes off the line and then take the car up and see if I can get the tractor started.  I will sure be more careful about where the rake is situated when I park it the next time so it will roll.....


Bummer that he can't switch girlfriends


----------



## Mike CHS

You will probably get some rain tomorrow.  Most of this front passed north of us but we got about an inch of rain and that is the first rain in over a month.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Mike CHS ;  Forecast is for us to get it starting after midnight tonight.  And by looking at the radar, we are going to get a bit then it looks to split a bit and much going  NNE above us,  and some going more east and staying south.... We will take what we can get.  We did get some from "IAN" and that was good.  But with the clear crisp days and constant breezes, it has gotten rather dry, again.  Not as dry as you though.

DS got the hay baled about 8:30 this evening finally.  He was doing some work on the roof of his barn at the farm down near him that he had forgotten the tin had torn and blown off... so didn't get started baling until after 5... I went and got him a "bale" of twine for the baler and had it here at my house for him to put in the baler before he went down the hill to dennis'.... then I went and got the bale truck, so he could use it to bring the baler back up the hill and put in undercover and not get it soaked in the rain.  It won't get used for another week probably.  The tractor he left down there to hook up to the discbine to mow with next.  When ever he deems it time to do it.  After he unhooked the baler, he took me back to my car where I traded for the truck before... then he went to doug's and I just came home.

I tested this morning, left here at 3:45 and got to the farm at 5:05.... we started milking at 5:30 which is a bit earlier than they normally get going... still it was after 10 when we got done and there were a bunch of cows she had not gotten punched into the computer, so I had to put in all that info.  I left there about 11 and stopped at the Goodwill there to poke around a little. Stopped and filled up with gas at 3.39 there,  as it is hitting the 3.50's here now (and rumor has it that it is going to go up AGAIN).... and came home.  Got here about 12:30. Let the chickens out of the crate... they were not happy....  Got the samples packed and dropped them for UPS.... then got the tires loaded and took them to the barn and put them at the bunk and dropped off the air tank that I had on the truck.
Managed to get the clothes off the line and in the house too.

I also got all the plants hung out for a "watering".  By then DS had called to ask about the bale of baling twine... so I turned around and went right back to the barn where I had just been a half hour earlier....and got it. 

It is still a warm 60* out.  Said it was going to be a warmer night.  I'll take it.... Clouds had covered the sky by 5-6 p.m. after the sun had actually peeked through for a bit.

Going to get some sleep and then tomorrow I have to get some dishes done and all that stuff that has not gotten done the past few days.  See what the weather does, and do things accordingly...


----------



## Baymule

You had a late night, after a long day. hope you got some sleep.


----------



## farmerjan

Slept long and hard... we were getting some rain when I finally got into bed.  It only got down to 58 last night so warmer.   We wound up with only .3 inch but it seemed to be a pretty decent rain.  Looks like it soaked in real good. 

Dishes in soaking for a few minutes so I can wash them.  Needed to come in here and get some sort of lunch.  Then I think I will go out and see what is on the tomato vines to salvage.  Since it is more partly sun/clouds, than the cloudy/rainy forecast I thought we would have, may as well take advantage of the nicer temps.


----------



## farmerjan

Came in a little bit ago for a late lunch.  
We had .3 inch rain last night.  Not as much as I thought.  Temps stayed up. Hit 70 today and was partly cloudy all day.  Thought we might get more but it broke up and sorta "petered out" coming across the mountains.  
I decided to dig potatoes today.  Figured the ground being a little wet would help not being so hard.  It was actually a little muddier than I would have liked but they are all dug.  Did 2 rows about 50 ft... one I had gotten about 10 ft dug earlier this month.  This is one hill at a time as I do not have a potato plow and there were too many weeds anyway.  I will bet there is at least 1-2 bushels... since it is the first time here, and I did not do as much mulching as I wanted... I am pretty pleased.  They are nice potatoes, not huge but many are 2/3 the size of the palm of my hand.  Sure is alot more than I had.... I will let the dirt dry off them and hopefully get them cleaned up more tomorrow.  Sort out the ones I knicked the skin and such so they can get eaten first.  
The forecast is not for it to be as cold as they had originally said so I didn't get to the tomatoes.  Tomorrow is the plan for them.  I see some nice green ones and some nearly ripe ones down low under some of the vines.  No frost in the forecast tonight now.  

Dishes done and I am going out to put the chickens in the crate,  shortly.  Legs were aching from standing and bending over in the potatoes so needed to take a short break.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

farmerjan said:


> Came in a little bit ago for a late lunch.
> We had .3 inch rain last night.  Not as much as I thought.  Temps stayed up. Hit 70 today and was partly cloudy all day.  Thought we might get more but it broke up and sorta "petered out" coming across the mountains.


It didn't do much over here either. All the weather guys warned about high winds, heavy downpours. Was supposed to be cold Sunday morning, that's now Tuesday or Wednesday.
Not complaining, didn't need raincoat, heat or ac today .


----------



## Baymule

I made dehydrated hash brown potatoes one year and kept them in quart canning jars. I put them in soups and stews too. They kept a long time. I cut them using a mandolin cutter, dropped immediately in a pan of water. When I got them cut, i blanched them, and drained on a towel. Then I dehydrated them. 

You were talking about putting stuff up on the shortages thread, there ya' go.


----------



## Ridgetop

I bet you could do other veggies like that too- maybe carrots and tomatoes.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I made dehydrated hash brown potatoes one year and kept them in quart canning jars. I put them in soups and stews too. They kept a long time. I cut them using a mandolin cutter, dropped immediately in a pan of water. When I got them cut, i blanched them, and drained on a towel. Then I dehydrated them.
> 
> You were talking about putting stuff up on the shortages thread, there ya' go.


That's an idea for the potatoes.  Have to see about doing it a little down the road here.  Get some more things put together, cleaned up in the garden... in the next few days.  Next week is 3 days straight of testing.... 200 cows,  90 cows,  and 275 cows.   But the potatoes won't go bad in that amount of time.  It's a good idea.  I have never dehydrated potatoes. 
  I plan to plant more of them next year.  Try a couple of other varieties too.  Just for fun.  I like doing potatoes.  I want to have sweet potatoes next year too. I like sweet potatoes.   As the knees get better, I will be more active and flexible too.... 

Time to quit for the night.  I need to take the bale truck and move hay bales tomorrow since the raking was the priority Tuesday.  DS missed 2 short rows that I had raked here at the house as it was getting dark...and he was in a hurry to get down the hill.  Guess I will just gather it up and put in the garden area for mulch next year.  It got wet so not going to be edible hay at this point.  I could take it up to the nurse cow pasture and see if the calves will eat it but that is really too much trouble since he moved most all the heifers up there, they are mostly his heifers;  only a couple are mine in those 2 groups,  not going to do that extra for them.  I think he is talking about selling some of them anyway. 

 There are several that are smaller, off first calf heifers, some of the bought ones... they need to start getting fed some grain anyway.  2 cows up there to get sold for sure... my cow that just calved with the huge udder, and his cow that has had the limp for several years and has big teats this year.  Then I need to get in a couple others to preg check... 2 of his and 3 of mine... mine have calves on them... one of his does not and I don't think she is bred, could not get her in the last time we checked them... the other is supposed to be bred but doesn't look it.  She might have slipped it.  Mine are; one that is real nervous in the barn...will go over a gate if pushed,  but raises a whopper of a calf so if she is bred she will stay... the others are my nurse cow and my longhorn.... the bull was in there with them for about 2-3 months after they calved so should be bred back I hope.  
My other cow there calved yesterday or early today. Call her "Brat" because DS had one named "pet".... she is always there in the way wanting some grain and stuff.  Big baby..... had a nice bull calf.  That is okay.  So she will go with the bull this winter... have his first calf heifer and her calf and this cow and the new calf...to go out to get bred with the rest of the fall calving cows.  
 I guess he is going to keep these heifers there this year.  If the nurse cow is bred she will stay there and so will the nervous cow and the longhorn since she does just fine there.  If we lose this place then I guess the longhorn and nurse cow will come home to my house.... nervous cow can go to another pasture... she will come in for grain... just HATES to be in an enclosed place.... worry about it when the time comes.  Her heifer calf was pretty wild but is calming down and comes in and doesn't pay much attention to me now so I will keep her; especially if the cow is open... heifer will probably do better once she gets weaned and away from her "nervous nelly"  mother too.  
I need to get the clipboard and start checking off the heifers,  and who had them and all to determine who is "better" and out of better animals too.  There are a few that are "just heifers" and can be sold.  I only saw one that I know is mine but I wasn't really looking close.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday morning.  Going up to see if the bale truck is at the barn and spend an hour or 2 moving the hay bales off these fields here close. Will do the ones at the fields he just baled after these are done and he decides where he wants them.  
Down to 44 last night but not too bad.  A cooling off a bit then some showers Sat night/Sunday/ into Monday then a BIG CHILL coming... 

Colors on the trees getting nice if we don't get too much wind to take them off in the next week or 2.  

Getting the tomatoes off the vines the project for the next 2 days before the cold hits as we will definitely get a frost/freeze.  Will get the potatoes into a couple of boxes for now and get washed off and sorted.  
Going to broach the subject of the Explorer with DS and the other friend that was interested.  Then am going to get with GF sister and get it detailed (she is out of work so will get her to do it)  and get it listed and sold one way or another.  Apple Butter festival at Wade's Mill where I used to work, tomorrow.  Ought to be a nice day.  I will go as they get alot of crafters there now.  
Gotta get going.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday eve.  Dark at 7 pretty much now.  Chickens in the crate and I had worked on some of the tomatoes for awhile.  There are quite a few where the tops had fallen over and the stupid deer did not "dig" into the vines for them.  I will go over them better tomorrow in the better light.  
Weather forecasts north and south of here,  are pretty much in agreement;  tonight and the next 2 nights in the mid 40's;  Sat nice, 60's and low 70's,  Sunday with some showers and then more on Monday and Mon night temps dropping.  Expecting a frost/freeze Mon night AND possible snow showers in the Alleghany highlands  mon night or tues.  That is just to the west, Highland county and into WV..... Days dropping into the 50's for a couple of days then moderating again.
Glad I dug the taters while it was still warmer and more comfortable.  There is about a full bushel  in the 2 1/2 boxes I put them in , not counting the ones I had already dug.... I figure about 2 bushels total.  Not bad for just some leftover potatoes that sprouted, this spring. Maybe 5-7 lbs if that to start with.  Still need to wash off the worst of the dirt and sort... got them out of the garden and on the wagon.  

Going in to find something interesting for supper.  Been eating eggs at night a couple times.  Might be again tonight ?

Think I might watch a movie tonight (at home... it's "spooktacular" at the drive in and all that stuff).  Gonna have to turn up the heat or get a sweatshirt.... I still have it on but keeping it low.  60 for the most part.


----------



## Ridgetop

I read in my old gardening magazine (years ago) that you can pull the tomato bushes up before the freeze with green tomatoes on them and hang the bushes in a cool place (cellar?) and the tomatoes would continue to ripen.  Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Baymule

No, I've never pulled the plants and hung them up. What I have done is pull all the tomatoes and we ate fried green tomatoes until we were about to pop, then let the rest ripen.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning and heading out to get the bale truck and move hay off the fields that we baled last week, in the subdivision.  

You will never believe this and I wouldn't if I didn't see it with my own eyes... The buff Leghorn hen is here.  I thought I heard a chicken cackling that was too loud for the ones in the crate when I went to let them out.  But I figured I was imagining it.  I went in the shelter, let them out.  Filled the feeder and came out and was going to zip the front closed and here goes the buff hen across the grass towards the holly tree.  
Have not seen or heard a thing out of her for the week or so she has been missing.  Not a sign.  Of course, her being out loose and alone has honed her "wild" tendencies... but WOW  .  So I unzipped the door to the greenhouse shelter and let the other 3 come out.  I am hoping she will want to be with others and then go with them and maybe will be able to get her in the shelter.  The buff rooster will go from the straw bale he perches on, to run right in the crate with the 2 brahma pullets,  when I go in there in the evening.  If I just get the buff hen in with them, I will keep them in the shelter for awhile and then hopefully they will learn to go in if I let them out.  At least until I get a suitable pen for them.  I think she might be laying as it sounded like that kind of an "I laid an egg" cackle.... Can NOT  believe she is still alive and looks like she has all her feathers.  She might have just slipped off the hay bale and got under the edge and then disappeared...

Nice and sunny, light breeze.  Yesterday was nice too.  I went to the Apple butter festival at the mill where I used to work and it was crowded.  Saw some people and talked a bit, spent a little time with the farmer friend that just had his 2 knees done 2 months ago, and his wife.  They sold out of the apple butter they made ahead... 440 pints or something like that. $10 pint..... They were cooking the apple butter in the copper kettle and it would be ready to come off at around 3 p.m. and they have a waiting line for that too.... I didn't buy any this year.  I have 2 pts and a qt from last year left.  I also have several cases of applesauce that I can turn into apple butter.  They had applesauce left over a few years ago and I said I would can it up so got several 5 gallon buckets of sauce and canned about 4-5 cases I think.  

I picked through the tomatoes again this morning, found a few I missed and that should be it.  We are supposed to get some showers/rain tonight and maybe tomorrow and then the temps are supposed to drop to freezing or below tomorrow night.  It was only down to 52 last night... and it hit 75 during the day yesterday.  It is typically sunny and breezy again today.  Hate that this is probably the end of the "warmer weather".  We will get more nice days, in the 60's maybe, but I think that nights will start being colder.  Of course... I have farms this week and all 3 need meters set up and all that..... at least I will be going to them during the day to set up but then pulling off the milk lines will be in the evening.  Oh well.... this is why I had seriously thought about retiring... I am hating the "go out to work in the cold" anymore.

Time to head up for the truck... wish me luck on getting the hen to go with the other chickens and into the shelter this evening...


----------



## Mini Horses

Chickens!  A mind of their own sometimes. 🤣. At least she's ok. Maybe she'll settle.

We're getting rain late tonight, into mid morning...stop and more Monday night.  Then 3 days in 50s, low 30 nights.  Like you, not liking cold to start up.   Older I get, the colder I get.  Hard to warm back up.  I have a drawer full of long johns!!  Looked over the batch and think I need to replace some.  Those rascals are expensive now.

Tried to buy some lined jeans...out of stock.  Bet they won't have the 25 percent off when back and bet my extra 15 off will have expired! 🤬 Not fair.  Even tried to pay now, send later.  Nope.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the 2 brahma pullets to go back in the shelter but cannot get the pair of leghorns to go around to the front.  Brahmas are already locked in the crate for the night... early.  Going out to try to get the leghorns in there, now that it is getting nearer to dusk...
If I ever get them in there is going to be some sort of other arrangement because she flies up over everything and scuttles under the underbrush out there too.  He was just starting to be a little less flighty.  
Got cloudy and some showers already.  Pulled the wagon with the tomatoes and potatoes in the boxes to the carport. Damp and chillier, rather depressing out.  I did not go move any hay today.  Maybe I will feel like it tomorrow.  Haven't heard or seen a thing from DS today.  I was pretty sure they would be drilling the seed across the road from the house today to get it done.  

Got a chicken carcass in the pot and cooked it a couple times.  Today will be the last heating up, and will get the broth out and make some chicken salad out of the breast meat that I didn't eat.  Got a pile of folded clothes to put away and have to get bottles in some racks for this week. 
 Tuesday will drop off a tray of bottles to the owner sampler farm.  They have finished the parlor and I will not have to take meters there anymore.  So I said I would leave the bottles when I was testing at the farm just down the road,  and they could sample and test when it suited them, then call me,  and I would come by to pick them up.  This way I can just drop the bottles off any time I am in that area and not have to coordinate...  and they can test and let me know when they do and I can make the trip up to get them and do the computer work.  So at least one trip will always be made when I am in that area.  Won't hurt the bottles to sit there for weeks or until they need them.  I may just take them a tray of bottles when I go pick up the ones they took samples, and just leave them for the next time they want to do it.  But regardless, it will definitely save me at least one special trip and not have to deal with the meters and hoses anymore....
So, I am going out to see if I can get the chickens headed in the right direction for the night.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, the leghorn cockerel was in the shelter and the pullet no where to be found.  I let the 2 brahma pullets out of the crate, they went and got something more to eat and then drank and the cockerel ran into the crate and I managed to herd the brahma's in with him.  Looked in some of the trees but there is alot of brush and crap out there along the property line where the greenhouse shelter is.  So, he is in and maybe tomorrow I will let them out in the afternoon and see if I can find her, then get her to go in with the cockerel.  If she continues to survive the owl, hawk, coon, possum, coyote predators..... She is wilder than all get out.  At least he had the sense to come in.  When I saw him in I thought WOW.... wonderful... til I realized he was in and she was not.  

Rainy, wet and damp out there.   I have some folded clothes to put away;  put the chicken carcass back on the burner on low to heat again and then I will take it off in a bit, take the broth off, make chicken salad with the breast meat and all.  Maybe just have chicken noodle soup for this wet chilly evening.  It was lightly raining very steadily and is supposed to be wet most of the evening into early tomorrow morning.  Then mostly to partly cloudy monday and temps dropping .  So the plants will come in tomorrow that need to be inside and that will be the end of the "houseplants" outside.  Haven't gotten everything the way I want it yet,  but will have a place for them.  

I have some real pretty reblooming irises right now.  Some blue/white ones and some yellow ones that just came out. Moved from the other house and last year they did not do alot but this year they are nice.  Going to expand the iris bed and get rid of the the plain orange daylilies that grow wild here that are taking up a huge chunk of yard.  Maybe plant some of the daylily plants I got in this bed and intermix with the irises... have to see if their soil "wants and needs" are compatible. 
Raining pretty steadily out there.  55 or so... won't get much colder tonight if the weather report can be believed.  Rain heading east so @secuono  and @Mini Horses should be getting it now or soon.


----------



## secuono

farmerjan said:


> Well, the leghorn cockerel was in the shelter and the pullet no where to be found.  I let the 2 brahma pullets out of the crate, they went and got something more to eat and then drank and the cockerel ran into the crate and I managed to herd the brahma's in with him.  Looked in some of the trees but there is alot of brush and crap out there along the property line where the greenhouse shelter is.  So, he is in and maybe tomorrow I will let them out in the afternoon and see if I can find her, then get her to go in with the cockerel.  If she continues to survive the owl, hawk, coon, possum, coyote predators..... She is wilder than all get out.  At least he had the sense to come in.  When I saw him in I thought WOW.... wonderful... til I realized he was in and she was not.
> 
> Rainy, wet and damp out there.   I have some folded clothes to put away;  put the chicken carcass back on the burner on low to heat again and then I will take it off in a bit, take the broth off, make chicken salad with the breast meat and all.  Maybe just have chicken noodle soup for this wet chilly evening.  It was lightly raining very steadily and is supposed to be wet most of the evening into early tomorrow morning.  Then mostly to partly cloudy monday and temps dropping .  So the plants will come in tomorrow that need to be inside and that will be the end of the "houseplants" outside.  Haven't gotten everything the way I want it yet,  but will have a place for them.
> 
> I have some real pretty reblooming irises right now.  Some blue/white ones and some yellow ones that just came out. Moved from the other house and last year they did not do alot but this year they are nice.  Going to expand the iris bed and get rid of the the plain orange daylilies that grow wild here that are taking up a huge chunk of yard.  Maybe plant some of the daylily plants I got in this bed and intermix with the irises... have to see if their soil "wants and needs" are compatible.
> Raining pretty steadily out there.  55 or so... won't get much colder tonight if the weather report can be believed.  Rain heading east so @secuono  and @Mini Horses should be getting it now or soon.



😑 I don't want the rain. Hoping it magically skips us.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Well, the leghorn cockerel was in the shelter and the pullet no where to be found.


She's just a free spirit looking for a good ol' hen party.     (sorry - sometimes I just can't help the funny stuff - hope she doesn't become an item On Col Sanders predator menu.
Been there done that with chickens - they now live in a Fort Knox of chicken coop run combo.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, she will have a hen party of 1... if she survives it.  She's done a good job so far surviving it... but the odds are against her.... especially as the weather gets colder.  At least the resident skunk that was around here got smooshed on the road ... no more skunk smell nightly.  They will go into a coop/run combo as soon as I can get ahold of her; since she can't get with the program.  At least the cockerel learned that going in with the brahma pullets isn't so bad... 

Still raining so we will have a decent soaking by morning.  Still in the 50's so that is good.  
Time to quit for the night.


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> 😑 I don't want the rain. Hoping it magically skips us.


Ugh, it didn't this time. Everything is muddy and gross. 
Sheep are soggy and b*tchy because they hate it and think they deserve treats for their "misfortune" of an impromptu shower. Lol

Not looking forward to the below freezing temps that follow tonight.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday morning. We got .5 inch so a decent soaking but not too bad.  Unfortunately it looked like some of the bigger areas of yellow on the weather map were in more of central Va... and yeah, I know the sheep all hate to get their dainty hooves wet @secuono LOL.  It only got down to 51 last night but is in the upper 50's now.  Supposed to really drop this evening.  Not wanting the cold especially either.  Luckily it looks to be mostly sunny all week and temps ought to warm a bit by the end of the week again.  We'll have some more decent days in the next month or so...
No sign of the buff hen this morning, but since I will be here later this afternoon, I opened the shelter up for the other 3 to go out.  Maybe she will hook up with them again. 

In Ct when I first got married and we moved to a house, there was a hen that had been running around loose there.  I called her the "wild hen" and she would not go in a coop so I finally started feeding her outside when I did my pens of purebred show birds.  I would let different ones out loose for a few hours at a time... and SURPRISE...😲 she showed up with 6 baby chicks in early Dec... It snowed the next day and she was right there with them wanting food.  I opened the door to the coop and she went right in and they followed and from then on she was a member of the flock.  She raised several batches of chicks, from eggs I put under her from my show bird matings,  and was the ultimate in a good mother.  Maybe this dumb buff pullet will get the idea that food in the shelter is not such a bad thing.  Problem is, there is alot of food out there right now so she doesn't feel any need to have to go in.  

Going to go and move some round bales today that I didn't do yesterday.  This afternoon I will get the meters in the car for the next 3 days of testing... I need 16 for Tues and Wed herds, and 24 for Thursday's herd so will just put them all in the car.  Both herds use many of the same hoses so will just put them all in there too and be done and ready.  I have to get the bottles all in the trays for Tues and Wed... and I have a tray to drop at the owner sampler farm Tues when I am right down the road.  Then I will have to put more bottles in trays for Thursday's farm once I pack those from Tues to get shipped out. 
I need to go out and get the battery screwdriver from the storage shed and figure out where I am going to put these hangers so I can get things put up for the plants.  I just hate doing carpentry stuff...


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night.  The buff hen appeared again... and it is a shame she is so wild because she is really nice typed... much nicer than the cockerel.  I looked out and there she was with the rooster. 
Went down to the farm but DS has some stuff on the back of the bale truck, and it is a little muddy so it was decided that I ought to wait.  Tomorrow I will be leaving pretty early to go test so probably won't get to it until Wed.  DS was at the barn, he had just gotten home from the specialist as they did injections again in the neck and shoulder.  He was in the process of putting the starter on the truck that has been sitting inside the cab,  for 6 months. 
He was going to the stock yard south of here as it is their graded feeder calf sale and said that he asked a friend to go but I was welcome to go since he didn't think the other guy was going.  But then the other guy called, and with all the stuff in the truck, with it being a supercab, not a dual cab, there just wasn't going to be enough room for me after all.... I used to go with him all the time... so I sorta got "uninvited"..... .  huh???

He said that he didn't get the field across from me planted on Sunday... got rained out.  I said well, I figured he was going to come do it early that morning...would have taken about 2-3 hours total to get it planted..... but seems they went to a haunted house/ halloween  thing sat night and didn't get home until the wee hours of the morning because there were such long  lines.... so he didn't get up very early.  It didn't start to rain until after noontime...

So I came home instead of moving round bales; or going with him.   I got all the meters and hoses for Tues and Wed farm's testing in the car.  Went through the garden a little more and didn't find much more to salvage. 
Brought all the rest of the spider plants in the house.  Going to have to get some brackets and stuff up to hang them all.
Went out about 5 to see about the chickens.  The buff rooster was in the shelter all by himself.  The 2 brahma pullets were in the brushy stuff out behind it,  and I had to chase them out and they came around the shelter and went right in.  No sign of the buff pullet.  She just isn't going to cooperate any time soon.  If she manages to live long enough, maybe she will come in when we get crappy weather and there is nothing much out there for her to eat.   .  The only saving grace right now is with her coloring, she blends in with the leaves on the trees that are changing color.  I looked in the trees and all, and did not see her anywhere.  But it is pretty thick with the brush and all.

  I want to get it cleaned out behind the shelter so I can get that stretch of fence run too... there will be about a 5-6 ft space behind the shelter that I want to keep mowed once I get the perimeter fence down that boundary line. If I use the sheep and goat fence of 4x4 spacing, at least they will not be able to go through it.  Yeah, they could go over it... but I want to move the some of the chicken pens over to the other side where the fruit trees are all going to be so they can keep down some of the "bugs" that go in the trees/fruit. 
   I am going to put a gate at the top end of the fence behind the shelter, near the road,  and then run the 300+ ft of wire.  It will be a straight pull.  And all according to where it stops, may put another gate at the end of that;   since I am hoping that I might be able to buy another acre or 2 off them at the christmas tree farm since they do not grow trees on that side of their driveway that goes in there.  Plus, if the cows get out it might help that there is a gate to get them back into my property on the lower side too.  It will make the property worth more and won't affect the christmas tree farm except for the 2 weekends where they park on some of their grass that's between us.  I am hoping that with them getting older they might like to get some extra money, and not really lose any productive ground.  Next year I am thinking.

Moved the potted irises over to where I am going to winter them.  Pulled grass and weeds out of the current iris "bed" along the porch there.  The reblooming yellow ones came out and they are really really pretty.  The blue/white ones have a couple of blooms left to open. 
If the wind keeps up we won't get much of a frost tonight unless it drops way below the 30 degree mark.  It has been blowing all day pretty steady.   Chilly enough to wear a sweatshirt all day.
So just have to get the bottles in the trays to take tomorrow for the farm... already have the tray of bottles for the one to drop off.  I will also do the tray for the farm on Wed since it is only 1 tray. 

Oh, and you know that feast or famine thing ????  Well, got another farm wanting to test this week... owners' day to milk is on Friday... so I am going to do them then... and of course it is 250 cows m/l..... geez louise....I will be lucky to be able to walk by the end of the week.  They will only need 12 meters... and just have to put in 2 long hoses for the 2 meters in the front of the parlor since those brackets had to be put up high due to the gates to let the cows out... otherwise everything else will work that is in the car now.  I will have to change the brackets for the Wed and Thurs herds,  and then change back 12 for Friday... then next week there should be 2 or 3 herds to do. 
Then we will be back to the first of the month.....and start all over.


----------



## Baymule

No calf sale for you. Maybe you need to tell dimwit that you really enjoyed going with him to sales and you would like to be included a little more. 

I'm going to pot up some small passion flower vines I have growing not far from the parent vine. I told Chris and he told me to not do that, he would. So I can get the pots ready and he'll dig them up. He doesnt want me to stand of new knee to dig with the shovel. So I shall content myself with getting the pots ready.


----------



## Bruce

Nice to see you @secuono, you've been pretty quiet lately


----------



## farmerjan

Just going to be short.  Been reading and commenting on other posts and realized it is getting late.

CHILLY 32 this morning;  got up to 53 but it was quite "breezy"... so stayed cold all day.  
Went to the farm to test... Set up and all, testing went good.  Then there were 2 cows not accounted for and I had to call owner at house and he came by to get the phone from the hot spot because I forgot to take my computer to do the jump drive exchange... but anyway, seems he dried one off and forgot to write it down and the other he thinks died but not sure so she got an "estimate" code and he is going to check and see if she is there and somehow did not come through the parlor.... 
Got meters and hoses out and got home around 7:30... Went out and of course no one was in the crate tonight... sitting on the straw bales so had to carry them and put them in... no sign of the buff hen of course.  
PT in the morning... then I will do a few things here and then have to go test again.  Have to pack the 194 samples from this evening too. 

DS called and asked if I was home and could I pick him up and take him back to his truck as he had to go get the other tractor to bring up to plant the field across from me with wheat since the corn is done.  Seems the big JD has metal filings showing up, in the transmission (?); he had this tractor worked on a year or 18 months ago... so something else... and he does not want to run it for obvious reasons... 
Said it was a good thing I didn't go yesterday because prices were sky high even on the "singles" that sold.  Which is what we normally buy.  But he said cow calf prices were low and that they sold several pairs for 1100... new baby calves, with them.. which is pretty cheap.  And there were some old bred cows that didn't bring 750... probably good I didn't go after all since I would have been very inclined to want to buy a few of them... 
Anyway, I got alot done here so it all worked out by getting "uninvited"....I think he felt a little bad too, just by his actions.  

But,..... of course he mowed hay today and wants me to rake on Thursday... and then he told Fred that we would get his calves in on Thursday aft.... so they will go to the barn at dougs's,  and get sold on Friday.... and I told him that I was scheduled every day this week.  I will see if I can rearrange my Thursday farm... they test every 3-4 months  and maybe I can reschedule them for the following week.... he said if I couldn't then he understood... he meant to tell me yesterday about getting Fred's cows in,  but forgot.....It isn't a huge deal to change this farm,  if I can... I am not going to rearrange the friday farm as it is hard to get him pinned down sometimes....

This hay will be the rest of what was left down at dennis' place... where I was,  before we got that rain last week... He said that there is more in the big field than he thought... it might make 500 sq bales... which is alot... So it will be the top field that he had only mowed 1 round around when we were in the silage making... then the small field across the creek, and the big orchard grass field that he is going to mostly sq bale... he has 3 wagons empty and that will be at least 3-350 bales, then will probably roll what's left. That field is down on the flat, the top field only gets rolled since it is a real rough climb up and down and no place to take wagons....bad enough to bring hay down with the truck... I will not do it.... He did say that the upper "top" field is pretty green and it does not get alot of sun so might need to be tedded out...  

Always something to keep life from getting boring.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe a few days of your being busy on your own jobs and life will help him realize he needs to ask you sooner.    Make him remember you are a person and not his second right arm🥴.  Three jobs to juggle....VDOT, farm, GF.   

You'd think the farmer would remember a dead cow.🥺. I can see the dry off one.   Don't they dry all off at sometimes to calf?  That's got to be a LOT of record keeping with a couple hundred head.  🧐 Geesh.  Beef cattle, you wait, they calve, you have groups.   Dairy milking daily....how's that worked?  Not like a dairy cow or two at a private farm.

You have mentioned a small dairy share op at your home -- as I have with my goats.  As we know, buyers never consider, you have to have regular customers or you have to dump the perishable product. This isn't Walmart!     packaging is a whole nuther consideration, expensive, too.  Yep, I had a few people this summer....a schedule nightmare as to volume and buy coordination, containers, etc.    You can't just turn a faucet to start and stop.  Not like those dairies where they fill a tank that's trucked out.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses can you put the milk in zip lock bags, flat, and freeze it? Could the milk be sold like that for when the does are dry? Maybe test it by giving customers a frozen bag to try. Smart customers would probably go for that idea. 

Milk jars, 1/2 gallon Ball jars with a hefty deposit? Or quart jars? They bring back their jar each time. If they show up with no jar, they pay deposit on another one. They bring back 2 jars and only want one filled, they get deposit back on one jar.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed morning... yep, he should've asked sooner.  But things have changed already today...
BAD.... DS hit a mule (4 legged equine type) on the road on way to work this morning... BAD... seems these people have had animals out all summer, roaming the roads, numerous complaints... all that crap... Tea TOTALED the truck this time... up over the hood, smooshed, windshield shattered and glass everywhere even with it spidering, back glass broken, cab on pass side really bad crinkled.... DS wound up in emergency room... but CT scan shows no fractures/broken bones or spine damage..... badly bruised up and glass in eyes to they had to get it out.  Killed the mule and there is fat/guts all over the front of the truck.... it is a mess... looks like the ones that you see that hit a bear or something like that....
He just got the NEW radiator in it maybe 2 weeks ago so he could drive it back and forth from her house to work or the farm,  to save gas.  It was one of the small GMC little pickups... like the small rangers or older small toyota pickups.  

So, I took tomorrow off because now he is going to be hard pressed to do this... he is going to ask another guy to help that has helped in the past.... and I may be doing the hauling with the trailer... the farm was fine with it and I appreciate them for it.  I will be able to go rake the hay earlier in mid-day... or tedd it or whatever....then go help with the cattle penning, moving later.... They said next week would suit just as well... so Tuesday is the plan.  I am not going to cancel Friday... I will be able to haul cattle to town in the morning if need be...then go test.   Don't know how this is going to work with him planning to make all these square bales... guess he will just have to see how he feels in a couple of days.... he is going to be sore.  Don't think he ran off the road or anything.... just walloped the stupid animal.  The people are going to have to do something now... the liability they face is going to be a real mess.  Luckily this truck is covered under the farm and it actually has a license on it, not just farm use....

So, He asked if I could go do the chickens for him, before I go to work.  Which I will leave to go do them here shortly.  

There were 4 dead skunks on the road in less than a 5 mile stretch this morning too.  And 2 dead deer and an opossum..... Talk about road kill alley....

Farmers do remember things like dead cows, but they don't always remember numbers.... Plus, there are over 500 with both his and his father's farm... the dry cows are run together... and then someone is always bringing cows back and forth to the dry cows... and the sale barn once a week..... they raise the heifers together... one farm has one color tags, the other farm has a different color, but there are 3 adult sons working there, and at least 3 other full time guys... there are 2 poultry houses... and it seems that people get switched around alot for jobs... according to what needs doing....
When we have a cow that turns up dead, it takes forever for DS to tell me who and GF doesn't think to look at the number in the ear half the time... or won't try to pull the head up to see if there is a number in the ear, on the side against the ground....so I get it... but dairy farmers are supposed to be able to keep up better with the records right there, and seeing the cows every day.  But they also switch out milking and so who knows who is milking what shift/day....
Some are better about it than  others... and some help is better than others.  

So, I am going to change out of the good jeans, get work clothes on and go feed chickens and head to get the extra samples from the one farm I get my milk from;  and head to the dairy to go test.  Have to change the meter brackets for today's farm... would have been kept the same for tomorrow.. change back for Friday's farm... 
Sun is peaking out a little.  Wind is still cold. 

Let's hope the rest of the day is uneventful.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad your son is ok!


----------



## SageHill

OMG !!!! I'm glad your son is ok. Geeze a mule out on the road - really people fix the problem don't let them run loose. Good luck with all you've got to do.


----------



## Ridgetop

I'm glad he wasn't killed by the mule sliding over the hood - hope your son's eyes will be ok!  Praying for you both.

Good that the truck is covered by insurance but aren't the mule owners liable a well?  He has a claim for his injuries, pain, suffering, and time off work.  It is not "open range" so they should be liable.  Will their homeowners or farm insurance cover it?  He has had more than his share of bad accidents.

Can GF do anything to help you with the hay?  Seems like she should be able to do something to help.


----------



## Baymule

That was a close one. The truck is totaled, it can be replaced. Your son is very fortunate that he wasn't hurt. And these people have livestock out all the time? Sue the heck out of them.


----------



## farmerjan

Home from testing.  8 p.m.  Cold out there... 39 already and supposed to go down below freezing.  Was 34 this morning lows, and only got up to 46.  Stayed mostly cloudy and there was enough wind to make it just plain cold. 

From what I have heard the owners of the mule don't have any insurance on the animals... don't know what they have for homeowners... No offense to anyone on here, but they have a little "mini-farm" and are wannabe type farmers... I know his insurance will cover things for now... but I am sick to death of people like this that move to the country and want to have this and that and don't take proper care of things... I get shoe string budgets.... BUT keep the DAM#@D animals fenced in.....or get rid of them. EVERY single farmer I know has had animals get out... and some have had multiple issues... BUT MOST conscientious farmers fix fences, and do their best to keep their animals in. Just like I went to fix the fence the afternoon DS got the call when we were chopping corn and I went and fixed it and put the one cow in.... but not day after day all summer, like these animals have been out.  

Sorry for my attitude, but if I am asked, I am going to push to SUE THEM... for all the things @Ridgetop mentioned.  We have a fence out law here in our county... BUT, there are different rules for them getting on the roads... and in this case, they are a public nuisance because they have been out countless times.  I don't know all the particulars, and GF probably won't tell me anything unless I ask, but this is getting to be too much.  Yes, he has had more than his share of accidents and things that have not been his fault... and he is suffering for it more.  This is definitely is not going to help the headaches and all that he is still dealing with.  Plus the eye irritation from the glass.... he needs something for the lost time at work and the pain and suffering......
I have texted both him and her since neither is answering and it is going to voice mail.  

Chickens locked in... brahma's were in the crate but had to get the leghorn ckl off the straw bale and put him in... Haven't seen the pullet with them being locked in.  

Got samples to pack and going to eat something and go to bed.


----------



## Mini Horses

If they have a mortgage, they have to have insurance...farm/homeowners.  Their liability coverage will be required to pay.  DS should get an attorney...NOW.  while there may be an expense for attny, it will be worth their collecting all he deserves for injury, etc .and the knowledge they have.  They will get percentage of settlement.

They will push for liability and negligence, since repeated issues with animals out.  They will do the research.  Of course, property loss, pay loss, medical, etc.


----------



## farmerjan

I just talked to DS and he sounds good considering.  Says he is sore as all get out.  I asked about the people and he says they don't have any insurance on the animals, and I asked if they own their place and he says he doesn't know... I said that he needs to really consider that there could be other problems down the road from this.  And that being mr nice guy doesn't cut it.  That he is going to suffer from this pain, lost work, etc.... he deserves some sort of compensation for their negligence with the animals.... He says GF is going to the farm bureau ins office tomorrow.  That is what she did for a living for 20 years before she finally went out on disability from the mental and emotional stress from the cancer and years of dealing with when she got shot years ago... I am not going to get into it because I am not so sure it was not partly just to be able to quit working... and yes, she has had some very traumatic things happen over the years... but..... well, not my place..... so in essence, "they are handling this".....

OKAAAAYYYYYY..... He does have an eye dr appt tomorrow... that is good.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Home from testing.  8 p.m.  Cold out there... 39 already and supposed to go down below freezing.  Was 34 this morning lows, and only got up to 46.  Stayed mostly cloudy and there was enough wind to make it just plain cold.
> 
> From what I have heard the owners of the mule don't have any insurance on the animals... don't know what they have for homeowners... No offense to anyone on here, but they have a little "mini-farm" and are wannabe type farmers... I know his insurance will cover things for now... but I am sick to death of people like this that move to the country and want to have this and that and don't take proper care of things... I get shoe string budgets.... BUT keep the DAM#@D animals fenced in.....or get rid of them. EVERY single farmer I know has had animals get out... and some have had multiple issues... BUT MOST conscientious farmers fix fences, and do their best to keep their animals in. Just like I went to fix the fence the afternoon DS got the call when we were chopping corn and I went and fixed it and put the one cow in.... but not day after day all summer, like these animals have been out.
> 
> Sorry for my attitude, but if I am asked, I am going to push to SUE THEM... for all the things @Ridgetop mentioned.  We have a fence out law here in our county... BUT, there are different rules for them getting on the roads... and in this case, they are a public nuisance because they have been out countless times.  I don't know all the particulars, and GF probably won't tell me anything unless I ask, but this is getting to be too much.  Yes, he has had more than his share of accidents and things that have not been his fault... and he is suffering for it more.  This is definitely is not going to help the headaches and all that he is still dealing with.  Plus the eye irritation from the glass.... he needs something for the lost time at work and the pain and suffering......
> I have texted both him and her since neither is answering and it is going to voice mail.
> 
> Chickens locked in... brahma's were in the crate but had to get the leghorn ckl off the straw bale and put him in... Haven't seen the pullet with them being locked in.
> 
> Got samples to pack and going to eat something and go to bed.


I’m totally with you on this. There is no excuse for this to happen multiple times. If they are wanna be farmers then they better well darn sure DO THE JOB or get out.


----------



## Ridgetop

Don't worry about the cost of paying for attorneys on a personal injury lawsuit.  In cases like this the plaintiff attorney will usually take the case on a percentage deal.  Normal fee arrangement is 25-30% if settled out of court, 50% if it goes to trial.  (I was a legal secretary for years for both plaintiff, defense, and insurance attorneys.)

The attorneys will go after the animal owners and check into their insurance, and monetary holdings.  If there is other insurance available or contributing factors to the accident (the city/county did not trim shrubbery causing lack of visibility, OR the county did not enforce the fencing laws on these people keeping their stock under control) then they will go after those avenues as well.  In fact, the county could arrest the mule owner as being the cause of the accident if they had been warned or cited before.  The owner of the property with the bad fences can also be held liable if they did not tell the tenants to get rid of the livestock that were hazards.  If these people are tenants, then the property owners will have some form of insurance and that insurance might cover some of the damages.

We are lucky as arm owners because our cattle tenant is very responsible for the fencing on the property.  Since he has good cow/calf pairs and a bull on the property, he makes sure it is in good repair.  It is in his rental contract which I wrote up too.  He has already replaced about 1600' of 5 strand barbed wire cattle fencing on the south (long arm) side of the property.  Every time we go to Texas, we drive around the perimeter and check the fencing too.  HOWEVER, because I make sure to protect _*our*_ liability as owners (legal secretary remember) we also carry an additional commercial policy on our farm property which protects us from escaped animals, and any liability caused by tenants. 

*Have GF and DS go to a GOOD Personal Injury attorney.  Even if the mule owners are tenants and rent, the property owner will have to have some sort of property insurance and that policy should have a liability amount against which the attorney can make a claim.

Print this out and give it to DS and GF if you think it will help.  With GF's background in insurance, she will know about owner's liability portions on insurance even if the tenant is liable for the damages.  I hate to think that the mule owners might try to avoid responsibility due to being tenants or not owning the property!*

Loose livestock is something that can happen to anyone _*occasionally *_(fences come down in storms, etc.) but that is why we have insurance and continually repair our fences.  In this case, these people need to be held accountable both financially and maybe even with an arrest and criminal prosecution for knowingly allow their livestock to roam and cause injury.  If DS had been killed this could be a manslaughter charge.


----------



## farmerjan

GF and DS are taking care of it and I am not making anymore comments on it.  She has said that they have talked to the insurance and that they will be covering everything then go after the owners.  I did find out that the person with the animals does own the place there, and that supposedly she takes in some rescues, and that there have been several complaints about them being out all the time... I was not included in any of it as it was being discussed with some other friends, and GF made it clear that she has it being taken care of, when I suggested that maybe he needs a lawyer to go after the loss of work time and the pain and all... so, whatever.  Some of his friends have called me after hearing about it and wondered how he was.  I told them what I knew, and one or 2 said that they didn't bother to call him because he never answers his phone and is too busy to call them back half the time.  

I went and helped to get the cows in and these other friends were there to help and the cows did real good coming in this time and it went real well.  The cow owner said that he was glad to see me and that he thought I was getting around better than this spring when we worked the calves... so we talked a few minutes.  Then DS was talking with the friends and GF,  and I said well, I guess I will just go.  I had driven separately because we use the truck/trailer and a vehicle or 2 to make a larger "funnel" to get the cows into the pen... I came back to the barn, GF drove the truck with the panels and I helped set back up the panels that he had "stolen"  from an impromptu alley where he was turning some calves out to eat some grass;  then he said they were going to eat at Frank's (local pizza place) so he would see me there.  I did go eat,  and they talked alot and I just sat and listened... that is where I heard about and was told about the ins taking care of things... As we were leaving, saw some other friends; he used to work at one of the dairies years ago, and his wife and some of their kids.....and then we got to talking.... DS was talking to them also... then next thing I knew, he was gone;  so I talked to them a little longer and left to come home.  He does not need me to help with the calves tomorrow... so I will go see about raking some hay in the morning before I go to work.   Hadn't heard a word about doing any of it today or how he felt or anything.  
I will get the one field raked that he is definitely going to sq bale, then I will rake the rest on Saturday.... 
The wife of these friends is the one that was interested in the Explorer, and she asked me a little about it today, and I told her exactly what DS had already told her... and I said that GF sister was going to help me put it on social media for sale, and so she asked what I was asking, and I told her that the Ford place would give me 16,500 and that is what I told DS I would let them have it for... and she said it would be a cash sale so what would I take for it, and I said again that the Ford place would give me 16,500 for it... she wants to maybe help her niece buy a vehicle because hers is always breaking down... and she would let me know tomorrow... well, I am just going to talk to GF sister tomorrow and tell her that we need to just get it listed and sold... because I am not going to keep on with this BS... I am not particularly enamored of these friends... he is an okay person but she is a little bit of a "self important" type, knows all the local gossip..... and they both play the system with getting all sorts of disability and such... have to have lots of nice vehicles and do alot of wheeling and dealing... which is fine... but they are not going to do it at my expense.  I honestly do not want to sell it to them anyway... they are the kind to come back and complain after the fact... 
It will be better if GF sister and I just get it listed and sold... I will be at work tomorrow anyway, so am not going to go out of my way to try to sell it to them.  If she already told DS that they weren't interested and he told me to sell it, why are they pushing this... except to think they are going to get it cheaper... 
Do you ever just not have a good feeling about someone?  I don't think GF sister likes them much either... she was at the barn after we came back with the calves, to get her son as GF was babysitting for him this afternoon, and she didn't talk to them that much... actually she talked to me more... I don't know.... just something about them that makes me not want to turn my back because I feel like they are strictly out for themselves.... 

Communication would be nice so I knew what was what.  

Got the sample bottles all ready for tomorrow, and will have to take this computer with me to do a jump drive exchange to test here since there is no internet connections of any kind there.  

Supposed to warm up the next few days so that will be nice.  It got up to 60 here but the wind was brisk so a hooded sweatshirt all day was comfortable.  The wind is supposed to drop off the next few days.  
Going to get a shower, get all warmed up, and hit the sack.  Hope the wind dies down tomorrow so I can get at least the big field raked without freezing!!!!  DS is not going to be baling any tomorrow anyway....


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> Do you ever just not have a good feeling about someone? I don't think GF sister likes them much either... she was at the barn after we came back with the calves, to get her son as GF was babysitting for him this afternoon, and she didn't talk to them that much... actually she talked to me more... I don't know.... just something about them that makes me not want to turn my back because I feel like they are strictly out for themselves....


Absolutely!  And that feeling that some people call "intuition" is actually your brain assessing everything about the situation, recalling past incidents and experiences, and evaluating all that information to tell you that something is not right.  Definitely put it on Craigslist or wherever the GF sister is putting it.  If anything goes wrong with the car (and it eventually will, because it is a used car) these are the sort of people that will blame you, come back on you and diss you to everyone for selling them a "lemon".  Stay far away from them.  

I'm glad that the GF is taking care of the damage and injury situation.  With her experience in insurance, she will be able to find a good personal injury attorney an get damages for your son.  And it is off your shoulders.  Now all you have to worry about is the haying.  LOL  Maybe she will start taking over some of the other stuff too so that you will not have to listen to your son complaining and griping at you.


----------



## farmerjan

If DS keeps giving her the fun stuff to do, like moving cows from one pasture to another, and other things, that I used to do... then there is no purpose for me to be in this farming enterprise with him (them).  I used to feel like he depended on me to do things, now it seems it is either wrong, or I didn't do what he wanted, and he doesn't tell me things but then says he did.... and he never tells me things until last minute.  If I am getting pushed out then maybe I need to just get out and go elsewhere.... 
Seems they have set up to go to the sale on Monday's now... and I am not included....
Might need to see if any of the farmers I used to help,  need some part-time help again....maybe get paid and appreciated for the work....


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like working with your son isn't so fun anymore anyway.  Maybe your idea about doing nurse cows and doing your own thing might be getting closer.  If she has to be on call to do stuff that he was having you do then being unpleasant with you, and you can do what you want and get paid for it, I say go for it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Concentrate on you own operation.   Maybe after tree season this year you can approach the neighbors about buy/lease an adjacent parcel. A couple acres would let you add "something" to your own likes.  More work from home enterprise.

I'm so wanting to NOT go to work this year...like a 360 for me. 😔. Tells me "it's time".  That's why I'm looking at farm income to offset my expenses for keeping animals beyond a couple.  At some point, it will be just a couple and maybe I'll raise flowers to sell on the corner somewhere.      

Already decided to only work 2 stores next year, so 2-3 days, 10-20 hrs a week.  Still gives me some off farm time and pocket $ to feel "free" to splurge.  I need some little structured obligation to keep me committed. 😁. With more time at home I might develop something else to do!


----------



## farmerjan

Another chilly 38 this morning but better than the 32,  I guess.  Doesn't seem to be as much wind.  Sun is out and it looks to be nice.  Temps are supposed to moderate and get back to the upper 60's and low 70's.... more normal for this time of year.  
 Will get things together in a little bit here and head down to rake the hay in the big field at least.  Then leave there and go test a 250 cow farm...
Ate oatmeal again this morning... Like a hot cereal to stick to the ribs early like this. 
Tomorrow I should be home in the evening so will let the chickens out of the shelter... see if the hen shows back up again.


----------



## Baymule

Could you do a pasture lease for your own cows or would that be too much with out DH's help? Keep hanging in there, at some point it will either get better or it will get worse. If it gets worse, then it's bail out time. Have plan B, plan C and plan D for back up. 

Too much uncertainty to make concrete plans, especially when you are wanting to retire. Looks you will be working for awhile longer.


----------



## Ridgetop

With the additional dairy herds starting to test again and you picking up the work from retiring testers, being unavailable to do your son's work for him may be a good thing.  If GF finds out how much you do because he wants her to pick up your end of things, things might change.  If you sell off any high headed or bad cows that belong to you and just keep your own cows that you train to come into the barn and can be handled easily, you will be able to work on your own.  Then if ye wants help with the hay, etc.  maybe he will ask nicely instead of expecting you to be his on call slave.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Can you ask him to have a talk about the communication and clearly get it set out how things should be communicated to one another, and have the plan in writing? If it's a business he needs to treat it like one, you are a co-owner and should be in the loop. I'm sorry he is not communicating well.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Do you ever just not have a good feeling about someone?


Yup. Follow your gut feel - it's there for a reason!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Friday night.  Got home from testing, put chickens in crate, carried 3 trays of milk samples in the house to get sorted and packed this weekend to go out UPS on Monday. Things went okay in the barn, no problems, just takes some time with it only being a double 6.  A milking parlor this size is designed to handle about 100-150 cows... not over 225... there were about 240 that went through this evening.  Not too much missing in the computer stuff, had to correct a few things... but they have been busy with calving out about 30 heifers plus the normal number of cows, and add to all the corn chopping, and then trying to get fields planted with cover crops - small grains for spring harvesting and all that... So, I get them missing a few cows... a few solds and a couple of dry offs.  
Just uploaded the herd on the computer, I do it at home on mine,  doing the jump drive exchange... 

Started out chilly as usual this morning.  Not as bad as it was;  38 this morning and very light breeze compared to the wind we have had.  Sunny and pretty nice overall. 
I went down and raked the big field for sq baling...there was "wet" on the tires the first few rounds... takes a long time for the dew to dry off the grass this time of year.  Tomorrow I will go up top and rake the "top field" and then do the smaller one across the creek and that will be it there.  There are 2 fields that need to be cut up nearer to doug's farm and I really hope that will be the end of hay..... 
There is still the L shaped fuel tank on the back of the truck so I cannot move round bales with it.  He knows it it there so I am not going to say anything.  

I have decided to just go about doing what I am doing and after this year's hay is done, I think we need to sit down and have a talk about the farming stuff.  

Talked to GF sister today... told her I wanted to get the Explorer cleaned up and get her to put it on the sites where she got her BF dump truck sold, and the truck DS had for sale that got stolen, and some other things... She likes to do this sort of stuff so we are going to work out something... I told her I would pay her some sort of a commission or "fee" for doing this and she said no, she didn't want anything because she liked to do it... and I told her that I DON'T like to do this sort of stuff so she is entitled to something for her time and effort.  She is going to come get it maybe tomorrow or Sunday, do some pictures etc... and "detail" the inside... it needs a good vacuuming from the dog hairs from my parent's dog.... I have some things to get out of it that were my parents,  will get a cardboard box in the morning and just put the stuff in there...

I told her about GF's "friend" that was interested in it again... and how she was trying to get me to sell it for less than the Ford place said they would pay... and that I really would rather not sell to them because there is just something about the way she was going about it... come to find out, she also just doesn't "like her" ... she said she is just not comfortable with them and they are not her friends (just acquaintances)  but her sisters'... and that she tries not to spend much time around them... and I said that I went to supper the other night after we had been at the barn , with the cattle... and that they just don't seem to have any regard for anyone else...and how they all just up and left without even a "so long".... and that I really didn't like the way DS acted with them around... and "J" went off;  and said that she also felt that he had a whole different attitude and all when they spent much time with him and GF... and she did not like to even talk to her own sister with them around... she doesn't "trust them".... "J" really does not like them... I didn't realize it until the actions the other night and then to hear her talk today.  She is often at odds with her sister because of the way she spoils and does not make her little boy mind.... and has been curtailing the time that GF "babysits" since she (J) is not working like she used to. 
Maybe she needed someone to vent to a little too... but I learned alot of some of the "at odds" with the sister's (DS GF) actions... and how DS is not the same person when around GF and those friends....interesting....

But anyway, she is going to see about getting it listed in the next few days, and get it sold... and she said I ought to make some money on it if I don't like it enough to keep it.... 

So that is the extent of my day.  
Heated a bowl of the chicken broth and chicken meat from the roasted chicken I had.  It is pretty good... sorta like a  "bone broth" , type of "diet"... eating healthier and not too heavy at night.  Trying to get more active and watch what I am eating a little better... sure would like to take off some of this "flab" .....
Good thing is the knees are finally starting to feel like they are "attached"... part of the legs they are attached to... 

Looks like we will get a bit of clouds and even a stray chance of some sprinkles...end of weekend, early next week..... a disturbance going up the east coast... sadly @Mini Horses will probably get some rain out of it.  Temps are supposed to stay warmer...60's and low 70's days and 40-50's at night.  More like it.  

Trees are really turning colors although the wind this past week has taken alot of the real pretty early ones off already.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Friday night.  Got home from testing, put chickens in crate, carried 3 trays of milk samples in the house to get sorted and packed this weekend to go out UPS on Monday. Things went okay in the barn, no problems, just takes some time with it only being a double 6.  A milking parlor this size is designed to handle about 100-150 cows... not over 225... there were about 240 that went through this evening.  Not too much missing in the computer stuff, had to correct a few things... but they have been busy with calving out about 30 heifers plus the normal number of cows, and add to all the corn chopping, and then trying to get fields planted with cover crops - small grains for spring harvesting and all that... So, I get them missing a few cows... a few solds and a couple of dry offs.
> Just uploaded the herd on the computer, I do it at home on mine,  doing the jump drive exchange...
> 
> Started out chilly as usual this morning.  Not as bad as it was;  38 this morning and very light breeze compared to the wind we have had.  Sunny and pretty nice overall.
> I went down and raked the big field for sq baling...there was "wet" on the tires the first few rounds... takes a long time for the dew to dry off the grass this time of year.  Tomorrow I will go up top and rake the "top field" and then do the smaller one across the creek and that will be it there.  There are 2 fields that need to be cut up nearer to doug's farm and I really hope that will be the end of hay.....
> There is still the L shaped fuel tank on the back of the truck so I cannot move round bales with it.  He knows it it there so I am not going to say anything.
> 
> I have decided to just go about doing what I am doing and after this year's hay is done, I think we need to sit down and have a talk about the farming stuff.
> 
> Talked to GF sister today... told her I wanted to get the Explorer cleaned up and get her to put it on the sites where she got her BF dump truck sold, and the truck DS had for sale that got stolen, and some other things... She likes to do this sort of stuff so we are going to work out something... I told her I would pay her some sort of a commission or "fee" for doing this and she said no, she didn't want anything because she liked to do it... and I told her that I DON'T like to do this sort of stuff so she is entitled to something for her time and effort.  She is going to come get it maybe tomorrow or Sunday, do some pictures etc... and "detail" the inside... it needs a good vacuuming from the dog hairs from my parent's dog.... I have some things to get out of it that were my parents,  will get a cardboard box in the morning and just put the stuff in there...
> 
> I told her about GF's "friend" that was interested in it again... and how she was trying to get me to sell it for less than the Ford place said they would pay... and that I really would rather not sell to them because there is just something about the way she was going about it... come to find out, she also just doesn't "like her" ... she said she is just not comfortable with them and they are not her friends (just acquaintances)  but her sisters'... and that she tries not to spend much time around them... and I said that I went to supper the other night after we had been at the barn , with the cattle... and that they just don't seem to have any regard for anyone else...and how they all just up and left without even a "so long".... and that I really didn't like the way DS acted with them around... and "J" went off;  and said that she also felt that he had a whole different attitude and all when they spent much time with him and GF... and she did not like to even talk to her own sister with them around... she doesn't "trust them".... "J" really does not like them... I didn't realize it until the actions the other night and then to hear her talk today.  She is often at odds with her sister because of the way she spoils and does not make her little boy mind.... and has been curtailing the time that GF "babysits" since she (J) is not working like she used to.
> Maybe she needed someone to vent to a little too... but I learned alot of some of the "at odds" with the sister's (DS GF) actions... and how DS is not the same person when around GF and those friends....interesting....
> 
> But anyway, she is going to see about getting it listed in the next few days, and get it sold... and she said I ought to make some money on it if I don't like it enough to keep it....
> 
> So that is the extent of my day.
> Heated a bowl of the chicken broth and chicken meat from the roasted chicken I had.  It is pretty good... sorta like a  "bone broth" , type of "diet"... eating healthier and not too heavy at night.  Trying to get more active and watch what I am eating a little better... sure would like to take off some of this "flab" .....
> Good thing is the knees are finally starting to feel like they are "attached"... part of the legs they are attached to...
> 
> Looks like we will get a bit of clouds and even a stray chance of some sprinkles...end of weekend, early next week..... a disturbance going up the east coast... sadly @Mini Horses will probably get some rain out of it.  Temps are supposed to stay warmer...60's and low 70's days and 40-50's at night.  More like it.
> 
> Trees are really turning colors although the wind this past week has taken alot of the real pretty early ones off already.


Sounds like a good day all around!


----------



## Mini Horses

Knees feel attached...great!! That means those muscles and ligaments are healing and strengthening in good places. 👍Working with the use.

Yeah, we're supposed to get rain tomorrow.  I don't feel the need but, ground may.  Won't get a lot more this time of year.  Today they say sunshine and warmer -- hope it's soon!  Clouds are clearing.

Plans to do some animal moves today, hopefully for winter buck containment.  Would appreciate decent weather.  Walk fences, check for anything weak...fix.  no girls on fence line, etc.   Yep, winter prep.  Gotta add a hay rack in buck shed.   Heavy work schedule all week.  Gotta do today.


----------



## farmerjan

Sun coming up over trees across road.  As soon as the leaves are off it will be sun earlier... but they are not dropping leaves very fast.  That's fine.  Temp is already up to 50 after a 41 degree start.  Today is supposed to be nicer and it looks to be a beautiful day.  I ought to see about putting some dirty jeans in the wash to soak before I go do the hay and then they can hang out and dry overnight and tomorrow.  

Going out to get most of the stuff out of the explorer so J can get it or I take it to her, so that it can get done and listed.  I drove it again the other day to PT and I just wish I could like it better but I don't.  DS told those friends that another reason I wanted to sell it is because I wanted to buy the other truck I drove home from NH... so he is obviously thinking about selling it to me.   It is not exactly what I want, but the value makes it alot more worth it to me and at least it is more comfortable to drive and would be alot more useable for farm stuff.  
I will worry about it when the time comes.  

Going to turn the chickens out loose today too... see if the "ghost hen" turns up again.  

Time to get out there.  Then I will head down the road as soon as the dew dries off a little more and get the other 2 fields raked.  DS must have gone down there as he sent a text thanking me for raking and that it looked good.  Guess he figured I hadn't done anything and he was going to have to do it all....  REALLY ????


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> DS must have gone down there as he sent a text thanking me for raking and that it looked good. Guess he figured I hadn't done anything and he was going to have to do it all.... REALLY ????



DS will start to realize how much you do for him as soon as he has to depend on GF instead and you are working for others.

Sounds like GF's sister has her head on straight and she could be someone you could really get along with.  Too bad DS is hooked up with GF since J sounds nicer.  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Home for about an hour.  Went down and raked the "top field" and then came down to go across the creek to the smaller field.  But they are set up and "sighting in" their rifles for deer season... so I said I could come back later today to do it.  It is drier than the top field so won't be that big a deal.  The top field has had years of our cattle on it and the manure makes this late season grass very green and thick... it just takes longer to dry. 
 These people, who are friends for many years, have decided that they need to plant "deer plots" for feeding the deer, and that the cattle are not in their long range plans.  They have a half a dozen on some part of the place they fenced off... he sells a couple of beeves a year to some friends... but this whole deer plot scenario is so stupid.  In the 2 years we have not run cattle there for the winter... Dec to 1st of June, there is alot of scrub brush and weeds growing up and after awhile even the deer will not stay there because they can get better stuff to eat in the neighbors hayfields.  For someone that is supposed to be a "knowledgeable big hunter" and all that, he sure is not looking at the advantages of the cattle in keeping alot of the crap out of there... PLUS we always bush hogged once a year to keep the briars and other crap cut down to manageable.... And the fertility of the fields is such that we get way more grass from the fields that the cattle run on in the 5-6 months, than we get on the cultivated and fertilized fields that are not fenced for the cattle.  

Sometimes you just wonder.... and on top of that, it is next to the stone house where I used to live, and everyone that hunts around there, shoots all the big bucks that this guy is trying to "feed better racks on"  and they are killing as many as they can because there is such a surplus of deer in this area...It is really almost comical as he is actually shooting himself in the foot; on the deer population because he won't shoot does and we are about 15 or 20 to 1 on does to bucks and that is way too many... So many that there are several farmers around here that got damage permits this year that they have never done because the deer are decimating the crops.  All you have to do is shoot some deer and get the populations down to more forage/deer ratios... there will be a disease or starvation die down of deer if the numbers are not cut down in the near future. 

The buff "ghost hen" was out there this morning after I turned the chickens out... I have no idea where she is roosting.... I will have to come back and make sure I get them in before dark.  I am just going to act like I am ignoring her when I am out there.... There is so much to eat right now there is next to no chance she is going to go in the shelter.... 

Hit 71 on the recording thermometer.... it is really nice.  I am going down to finish raking that field... ought to take maybe an hour or so.


----------



## farmerjan

Home and done for the evening.  Got the field raked and DS still hadn't come to do some of the sq baling in the big field,  he said he was going to do.  Then I came up the hill and went out and the buff rooster was in the shelter, the 2 lt brahmas were going in and buff ghost hen,  was no where to be seen.  The rooster went right in the crate and the other 2 followed right in, shut the door and done... SOOOO NICE to have them be pretty co-operative like that.  
They will go out loose again tomorrow and most every day that I will be home in the evening.  One REAL GOOD thing happened... someone ran over the big old possum I saw the other evening out near the road by the cornfield.... ONE MORE VARMINT gone... Hope it was the one that kept coming on to the porch....
Have not smelled a skunk since that one got killed a couple weeks ago....

I saw at least 10 deer out in what was the corn field across the road from the house this evening... DS just got the wheat planted so it is not up yet... We have GOT TO do some serious DEPOPULATION... at least that landowner has told DS that they can shoot the deer this year since no one bothered to hunt last year.   

Farmer texted me about coming to test this week... and has 10 turkey toms and 5 hens they want to get rid of... I had told them I would be interested if they wanted to sell a FEW.....don't have any idea where I would put 15 adult turkeys at this point... asked what I would give for them??? I don't know what to say... I do not like to price other people's stuff... don't want to insult them and not offer enough... but don't want to overpay either...  Maybe they are wanting to get rid of them all ???? Too bad it wasn't 6 weeks ago and I could take what I didn't want to the poultry swap that @Mini Horses and I met at.... Gotta think on this one for a day or 2.  They are several years old I think so not nice young ones... and they are Bronze ones, don't think they are broad breasted but might be.  Thing is, I would take the pickup to the farm, can put the meters in the front (only need 8 and hoses) and then put the 2 frames with the wire on them that cover the back of the pickup and bring them home that way.  I took 25-30 big fat meat birds to the poultry swap sale several years ago that way... worked good... no crates to haul in and out.  Just had some shavings and straw, and lots of chicken manure... hosed the truck out after I got home and unloaded the ones I didn't sell... probably sold half of what I took.  It paid plenty for my time... they were the ones that I called left behinds..... that I used to go get for free... 

Talked to the son of the neighbor where I was raking the hay... he worked for a guy who built fence... but he no longer works for him and said the guy isn't building any fence right now... so I have to see if I can find another one to do it. Not even going there with DS anymore...   Guess it is time to get at least some of this up here... If I clipped the turkey's wings, I could keep them in the electric netting for a bit.... Got to keep them on the property and OUT OF THE ROAD.....I wanted to run turkeys in the "orchard area" once I get the trees moved and a fence around that area.  I was thinking next year... but if I can get these reasonable, I could always sell some to make the ones I keep,  real cheap/or even Free.....They also had more layers than they wanted so might try to get a half dozen of them too.... Don't know what is a fair price to offer for the turkeys..... Seems that most of the ones we saw at the poultry swap were $30 a piece or something... might have to talk to @Mini Horses  and see... I paid $30 for my pair of buff leghorns, which is a fair price for them although the female is so much better typed than the male... but these turkeys aren't show ones or anything that I know of... But I sure don't want to insult the farmers either...🤨😕🤔🤔


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm no turkey person.  Those I bought and sold were an unusual "gift" of a buy.   But young and beautiful brought $75 each at auction.  Most of the others there were scraggly and $30 ish.  Olders certainly no more. Young poults run $12-20 each...depends type, age, condition.  Week olds $12-15 ea.   A friend used to keep a trio and incubate eggs.  Probably paid for feed when it all played out. Ask them what they're thinking for a price....age you say they are, I'd think only breeder's at 25 each.    

Use to want some, now I'm not feeling that. 😁. I see them on CL with mostly $50-75 for adults....next month it'll be more  .   Generally single males.  On occasion a pair.


----------



## Baymule

Will you be able to cook turkeys that old to be tender and not chewy? I never had turkeys, son in law always wanted me to raise a Thanksgiving turkey for him to cook-he's and excellent cook=but so far I haven't raised turkeys.


----------



## Mini Horses

Many years back -- 40+ -- I traded something for 2 turkey and a piglet.    🥺. Still remember they ate huge amounts!  So, come Nov, I had a big job to harvest.  Had to cover face to keep them from staring at me......took a hard hit with an axe.  A LOT of feathers to pluck.  But a big over 25# bird resulted.  Was afraid it wouldn't be tender, though young.  SO it was a scary cook but, was delish.

Those big birds can fly onto fences you'd not think possible.  I like the Burban reds for looks.  Hear they lay, brood well.


----------



## SA Farm

I haven’t eaten one over 3 years old, but he was quite tasty and tender still. I think free range tend to be tougher since they exercise more. Mine had to be penned, so that would definitely be a factor.
Hens stop laying around 5, toms can lose fertility as early as 3, so if you plan to keep a few to breed, keep that in mind for spring.
If they’re heritage, clipping the wings might not be enough to keep them in if they want out. Mine could still clear a 6 ft fence when clipped!
Mini’s prices sound right to me.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.  Been a good day and yesterday was okay but quiet. 
Temps have been nice... 40's nights and mid 60's yesterday but 77 today.  Sunny and really nice today. Yesterday had some sun and clouds then mostly sun later.  
DS got all the sq bales done yesterday and most of the round baling done around the outside rows of the  big field and the field across the creek.  Finished the field across the creek today on his lunch time... said it only took a 1/2 hour to finish.  He will have to go up and do the top field tomorrow. 
 He also mowed the one place, for the last time as we are losing it;  owner is going to have the neighbor directly behind him start making hay on it next year.... I think there was some working out of hunting privileges for the owner on the neighbor's land behind him.  It is a very productive field, but I will not miss going down the main road for a mile or so with all the traffic with the equipment. 

He asked me to go up and see if I thought it needed to be tedded out... and I did go up there.  It will need to be tedded out so he is supposed to get the tractor with the tedder there tomorrow and I will tedd it if he gets it there in enough time before I go to work.  He was going to move it this evening, but decided to go to the sale down south that he went to last monday and prices were through the roof.  Asked me if I wanted to go with him today... So I said sure... I could have stayed here and done something but why not.  So it was agreed I would bring the truck and trailer down from the barn and meet him down near work so he wouldn't have to go the extra 7 miles up to the farm, then go right back down... plus saved time... 
So, I got all the sample bottles in the trays for tomorrow... did some stuff here, and then got the truck and trailer and went and met him and we went.  Weather was beautiful today ... and we talked about the plans for the hay etc, and then about the latest BS with the situation with parents house in NH.... and then about the plans for the calves he is trying to buy and put together into some groups to sell... what we have got to be bringing back to the barn  etc.  
He said it might be a wasted trip since they were so high last week and he didn't buy anything. 
Well, they were off a good $.30 a lb or more for feeders from the previous graded sale last week.  He wound up buying 19 of which about 4-5 were steers, the rest bull calves... they averaged less than 1.40 when last week they were in the 1.70-1.80 range.... not as many buyers there today either... Also bought 2 calves for a neighbor; one jersey bull calf at 400 +/- and another jersey cross/angus at 600 +/- lbs... that we will make money on... both bull calves but he likes to cut his own so that is fine... and I bought a charolais heifer at 725 lbs for under $.80 because she was too "white" and not the smkey color of the angus/char crosses.  But she had a blackish speckled nose and the straight char calves have pink noses... but that was giveaway priced... I may or may not keep her... or turn her over and make some money.  She was in heat and all the 5-6 wt bull calves were riding her... but I will just give her a lute shot in 2-3 weeks to make sure she doesn't settle and when we get the bull calves worked through the chute. She will go up to the nurse cow pasture with the other 3-4 heifers at the barn he held back because they had some runny eyes/pinkeye that he treated.  Then all the heifers will pretty much be at the nurse cow pasture with the couple of cows that are not going to get bred back.
  Got a couple of cows there that I need to get in, and taken to doug's barn,  to get preg checked with the next group whenever we do them.  So I will get them to start coming in the catch pen so that I can catch them when I want them in the future. Plus start teaching the heifers to come in so that they will be easier to catch and to move around in the future. Some (heifers) are going to get sold anyway... but this was a good place to put them this year where there is no bull to complicate things.  And see how they develop along and all that...

So on the way home he was talking about other farming things, and then after we moved the ones around at the barn so that these could be put in and kept separate on one side of the bunk feeder, and they can find water and figure out what the feed bunk is... I took him back to the place we left his truck, in my car, and then he said that he was glad I went today, and that he really does appreciate me helping with the cattle and everything... I am thinking that maybe J said something to him about the way he is about things sometimes.  Works for me.... nice that he was back to "discussing" some things with me.  And about the money end of it and all that....  
J has not come and gotten the Explorer yet,  because her little boy came down with a bad cold and been running a bit of a fever too.... I said that was not a problem.... you know how kids get sick quick.... I told her it would not be going anywhere....

So, car is loaded with trays of sample bottles , all the meters and hoses I need for tomorrow.  See how things go and if I will tedd or not.  
Texted back the farmer about testing that has the turkeys, she wants to do Thursday which works for me... asked how much they want for the turkeys and that I might take them all if I can afford it... let them put a price on them.  I will talk to her tomorrow to firm it up,  or text her .... 
Moved all the big pots of spider plants out on the porch table this morning and left them since it is not going to be as cold the next 2-3 days.  Got to find the plant hangers to get up so they can all hang in windows here for the winter.... the smaller pots are all in 2 plastic totes in the "utility/laundry" room near the corner windows so I didn't bother to move them out... but I might tomorrow for the sun and warmer temps. 
Just remembered the jeans I hung out Sunday... need to bring them in, in the afternoon when the sun is on them as there is enough dew in the mornings to actually make them feel damp. 

Chickens were in the shelter this evening, it was well after dark when I finally got back here... so I guess I will let them out again tomorrow.  Since they at least have the sense to go in there in the evenings and I don't have to go looking for them.  

And wouldn't you know it that as soon as I mentioned it, last night I caught the faint whiff of a skunk ... It wasn't right near like the last one, but still.... .

Time to call it quits, tomorrow will probably be a long day if I have to tedd before work.


----------



## Baymule

What a nice day for you both. It’s nice to be appreciated and even nicer for him to say so. I’m glad you went and had a good time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree with Bay, 100x. 🤗


----------



## Ridgetop

<e too.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed eve. Yesterday was  a real nice day out.  Tedded the hay, only took a little over an hour and then went to work.  Had to wait for the dew to dry off though as it was still wet in places.  It is real green along the one side where the sun barely gets up over the trees.... that will wind up going around the outside of a bale as it will not dry enough in the next 2-3 days. 
Work went good, the daughter does an A-1 job with the paper/computer work.... They had dried off a bunch of cows so only had about 210 or so go through the parlor. 
My jersey finally calved, a heifer... and we talked about me getting the other twin... They want to test again in early Dec so I think I will bring the 2 home then... the calf will be close to weaning and the other will be getting close to breeding.  There is also another jersey there that they could not get bred so turned her out with the heifers as there is a bull in there... she has been nearly impossible to get caught in the catch pen... but is starting to come in now.  I told them to either get her checked when they do that bunch of heifers, or get her where I can come get her.  No sense in them feeding her if she is not earning her keep.  There are 3 that are bred and going to go dry in Dec/Jan... I will leave them there since they have been feeding them all this time and milking them, they are entitled to have them through the next lactation. 
They are going to be freshening about 50 heifers in late Dec into January.... plus the cows that are out dry coming back in.  But they figured it would be better to get another test done before all these heifers come in and they have to try to "train them" what a milking parlor is all about.  Then they will wait until probably late Feb/March to test again.
Then as usual, we get talking about all sorts of different stuff and I didn't leave there until after 7:30 and got home about 9.  Put the chickens in the crate; samples in the house and came in. 
The radar showed that we might get a little bit of a shower 5-8 a.m.   but it was going to be hit or miss.  It was a "hit" and we wound up with about  .1 inch. And when I looked out I realized I forgot the jeans on the line so they got a rain water rinse earlier.  I will have to remember them once they dry.  It stayed mostly cloudy all day, so not real good drying except that there was quite a breeze.   Looked like we would get another shower later but didn't.  DS said he was going to tedd it out after work to knock the rain off and so it would not be on the wet ground.  I probably should have done it but I didn't think he wanted it to get done today and again tomorrow.  And he might say not to tedd it tomorrow and just rake it on Friday morning.

Since the weather was crummy, after I got the samples packed I went looking for a phone.  Went to 2 verizon stores as the first one they didn't seem to care if I even walked in the door and it ticked me off.  The second one was where DS usually goes as they have very good "customer service" .  Spent 2 hours with a younger guy there, went over all sorts of different possibilities... they don't have that foldable flip phone by Motorolla I wanted to see,  the new "razr"  Yes, expensive... but I wanted to get a feel for it since I have been finding them on Ebay from a couple of sellers with very good ratings...and would buy 2nd hand to see if I truly liked using them.  I want a phone that I can fold close and put in my front jeans pocket.... and NOT break the screen... DS said his cost in the $800 + range... they are so RIDICULOUSLY EXPENSIVE.......looked at the flip phone I can upgrade to for "free" but it is not even a little moisture(water) proof... and so would go with the bigger one that is similar to mine but bigger.  I hate that they won't make a nice slim flip phone anymore like mine. 
But because everyone keeps talking about getting a smart phone I have been doing some research....I am not sold on the Samsung Galaxy 4 foldable flip phone....a little big when folded into a square .  It is almost like 2 of mine side by side... I really wanted to see if the Razr was a little narrower.....and I am NOT going to get a phone that is 6 or more inches long and 3-5 inches wide like most smart phones.  My old flip phone is 2 inches wide and 4 inches long when folded shut and 7 inches long when I open it to use.  I like the longer and narrower.  So, I am still researching my options.  I can go with the regular flip phone for now too.... the better one...

Talked to the farmer and they are thinking $30 a piece for the turkeys.  I told them that I would have to get a place for them fixed, since we had some trees come down on some fence and it needs to be repaired... (we  did, cattle fence, but I didn't have to tell them that) and that I wanted to look at them and then see what I could maybe do.  I was thinking cheap... $10-15 or maybe 20 since they said they have had them and not been able to sell any in a year or more.... So I will go look at them tomorrow... thing is I would have to keep them til spring before I could sell any at the poultry swap to recoup some of the expense... and they will eat a fair amount of food in the process.  We'll see.  I am going to get some more eggs though....and see, in the conversation,  if they want to sell any layers... she says they get way too many eggs and people are not buying like they used to.  They are over a year old... I wouldn't mind having 3-4 or so...
Bottles in the tray, meters still in the car and the hoses... so loaded ready to go pretty much. 
I will talk to DS in the morning and see if he wants me to tedd it out again... it won't be ready to rake before Friday anyway.
We are going to have to work the calves from 2 weeks ago through the chute and band and vaccinate.....in the next few days and then move the heifers up to the nurse cow pasture as soon as they can get a shot... 2 weeks after they were in with the bulls minimum.... Then the others will get worked through next week.  Don't know if he is going to try to go down again on Monday... probably not as he will want to go with GF and the kids to  Trick or Treat for Halloween....

Well, time for me to quit and get some sleep.  I didn't sleep worth 10 cents last night so hope I will go right off tonight.


----------



## farmerjan

Heading out in a few to go tedd the hay.  DS sent a text to see if I could I do it.  So that is fine.  Sorta planned on it anyway.  
Sun is coming out, there were a few clouds but supposed to dissipate and be nice.  I did bring in the spider plants last night that I had out for 2 days again, it was getting chillier.  They got that little bit of rain yesterday.  I picked up some different hooks and things at Lowes the other day... to try to figure out what I want to do about some sort of a pole or chain to hang all these pots.  Next I will have to figure out where the studs are and all so they have good anchors so will take the weight.  But I figure that windows have to be framed out right? ;  so the studs would be right there along the window trim?  
I know that  @Ridgetop and her DH did all those renovating projects in the past... I just HATE doing this stuff... give me the animals and the garden anyday.  OH WELL..... I will fiddle with some of it maybe over the weekend... need to get in the shed and find all the DeWalt tools and things I invested in and see about getting on some of this stuff.... 

Going to leave early and go by a "phone store" to look at different types of phones... maybe they will have the Razr one I want to look at and "hold" to get a feel of to see if I even like it in my hand.... 

Next will be a new laptop... screen on this one is not wanting to even work when I do the pinching on the side of it... I use it plugged into a flat screen on the desk at home all the time anyway. 
Always something....


----------



## Mike CHS

That reminds me I need to get my rear in gear and start looking for a phone before mine no longer works.


----------



## Ridgetop

So do we.  Apparently, ours are so old they will not be working after first of 2023.    Don't want to pay $1000 for phone.  Currently have an I-phone but am considering changing to whatever our sons have since they will be able to tell us what we are doing wrong.  Also DSIL1 can get them cheaper on line.  Then DSs can program them.


----------



## Mini Horses

I switched a month ago.   It's an adventure!!!  Took me a couple days to be able to answer  🥺 .  Then msgs, and now I'm ok but, learn more each week.  It's way bigger than old one -- that is now still my alarm clock 🤣, a calculator, etc.

Some things are better -- like having some computer functions along with you all the time.  Old one only talk & text.  Also use new ones hotspot for my tablet & laptop, so cancelled Dish.  Saved $. . Still trying to settle in on changes.


----------



## farmerjan

"Friday noontime.  I was home late after this farm.  The husband does not want to stop talking... he stays to make sure the wash cycles all run through and helps me to take out meters but then keeps on talking and I have  1 1/2 hr drive home... 

Looked at the turkeys, they are big and look pretty decent... way too many toms... I offered 25 each and they said okay... will get them next month.  They are staying in regular woven wire fence... 48 " tall... and they have bare ground there as there are way too many for the space... So I will hope they will be more than content to stay in here with all the grass and stuff to pick through.  I really am torn about them in one way, and will have to feed them for the winter... but think that they will bring good money in the spring and so should break out even with the ones I might keep.  They are bronze, and look to be a halfway between Broad Breasted and not... that is why I think they are not flying over... they have bred there and raised some young this past year... and the BB can't naturally breed... So they will pen them the night before, I will go test a morning milking....and then get them after.  I need to get things "together" before they come here....

They have a mixed bunch of chickens, most look to be small and more bantam sized so not interested in any for layers.  Too many roosters there also... typical of so many that do not cull and try to make them at least break even.  I had thought the eggs I got were from pullets but are actually "full sized" for the chickens they have.  They taste fine but not what I want in the long run. 

Also, for everyone with the phone situation "aging" out... Verizon says that the service will end with the date of the DECEMBER bill... they will suspend the number and account... in my case DS's bill is Dec 23.... but there are some that are billed early in the month.  So I am figuring that I have a month....

I made several phone calls before I went to tedd and then to leave for work... No one had the Razr foldable flip phone I wanted to see and "hold in my hand".  So I went to the Best Buy as they have one of the biggest selections..... and the people there were absolutely wonderful to talk to and ask questions of..... the neatest thing is showing the one young man, 30's I would say, when he saw my phone.  He said he hadn't seen one in years.... and so when he asked my permission to handle it... which I just handed it to him.... and his biggest thing was, he could not believe the hinge on it worked so good.... how tight it was.... and the color and all the buttons lit up... he said they just don't make them like that anymore.  Another colleague was probably in her 20's.... DID NOT KNOW WHAT IT WAS.... and went nuts saying it was the neatest phone she had ever seen and wished they still made small ones like that....
  And lo and behold.... they had a Razr foldable flip phone that had been ordered then returned a couple weeks ago.  They give a 14 day return policy on anything they sell.... there is nothing wrong with it, just the person did not like the phone and bought a different smart phone in the flat screen type.  So, they let me hold it, feel the weight and size, all that.  I also looked at the galaxy z4 foldable flip phone, again,  but it is "fatter" when it is folded.  It is about 1/4 inch narrower, but more squared off and fatter when folded shut.  The guy I was working with did tell me that motorola used to be one of the best for quality... well made, and "lasting"... but they were bought out by  Lenovo, a chinese company and they are not as "reliable" as the focus is on the new inovations and all the newest apps and that sort of stuff.... They are both still over 1 1/4 inches wider than my small old flip phone... but they are about the length opened as my flip phone is opened.  Mine is just long and narrow and very comfortable to use. 
And the Razr I am interested in was last "updated" 2 years ago... that is their newest one, whereas the Galaxy is "new" this year.... the technology is new in the galaxy... and that most phones have supported updates for 3-5 years .... so the Razr is "2 years old" .... technology wise....
The Razr is $1000 average, the Galaxy 4 is $1000-1500 average new. 
So things to ponder.... BUT, there is a big discount on the Razr they have there,  PLUS the "open box" as opposed to being a sealed box..... brings it down to the prices I have been researching on the internet...for refurbished,  with being able to buy protection and insurance and having "local" access to having it worked on...
Most all smart phones are minimum $200.... even a decent flip phone now is $100 if you get one that is water resistant..... and I looked at some smart phones that were in the $3-500 range and there were some that were over $800... My DS said his was over $800.... which I think is just absurd.... but then I think that $5 a lb butter is totally ridiculous....
So, is it worth the price for the foldable phone that I really prefer ? .... It will be less than half of what the new phone out of a sealed box will cost... the insurance/warranty/guarantee is all there....
Going to ponder it for a bit.  It is "for sale" there so someone could come in and buy it....

And I did not realize this;  but you cannot change a battery in a smart phone... they are sealed... like I can change the battery in this old flip phone I have...don't know if the regular flip phones have replaceable batteries.....

This is the age of throwaway and the whole younger generation really has no clue to the REUSE and rebuild and refurbish and replace parts....the sealed smart phones are not made to replace things....like batteries. 

What a wasteful world we have become.

The one other caveat to this foldable Razr, is it is "unlocked"... so only needs a "sim card" for the company I want to go to... most of the ones I have priced are for a certain company... they have "e-sims" which are not "changeable" to another company....so if DS and I "split" then I could go to a different carrier and just change the sim card....

Boy have I learned a new vocabulary in the past week or 2. 

I could take this to the Verizon guy and they said at Best Buy that Verizon might very well just put in a sim card for nothing (they are about $10 so not a big cost) to keep me in the network.... and since that young guy at Verizon was so helpful, and he said I could call him and ask any questions etc.;  so he would probably give me "lessons" to run a smart phone... set it up so to speak. 

We'll see... going to spend a couple days to ponder it....

Everyone that has to upgrade, don't leave it for too late... there are many phones that are out of stock now... Best Buy had almost 1/3 of the "display phones" out of stock....


----------



## Baymule

I have an I-phone and love it. It goes in my front pocket, screen side against my leg. When I wear overalls, it goes in the zipper bib pocket. When I buy new blue jeans, I check for pocket phone fit. LOL


----------



## SageHill

Just got a new iPhone Mini. It's smaller than the old iPhone - yay. I really didn't want a new phone - the old one worked fine, but DH's battery wouldn't hold a charge for very long (I said he used the phone too much  😵‍💫 ). So far this one at least doesn't hang out of my pocket - though I'd guess it might fall out of the pocket after getting on and off the tractor a few time. So far though, so good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep.  Battery dies and new phone needed in these. 😫

You could have bought the phone, pondered a few days after and return if you like.  Now, by the time you finish pondering, someone else may own the reduced price unit.  🤷


----------



## SageHill

Mini Horses said:


> Yep.  Battery dies and new phone needed in these. 😫
> 
> You could have bought the phone, pondered a few days after and return if you like.  Now, by the time you finish pondering, someone else may own the reduced price unit.  🤷


Planned obsolescence 😒


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule you and I are built entirely different... trending towards too much fat here... and on and off tractor and sitting on seat and up and down with raking and hills etc just isn't going to work.  My jeans are fitted,  and I don't buy jeans to fit the da@#ed phone...wanting to get into the next size SMALLER that I have,  if I can lose some of this lard....

Gotta go in that direction Monday... if phone is there then it was meant for me to buy and try it.  Still a helluva price to put out for a phone... but if I can get several years out of it.....Thought about saying the he// with it and putting in a landline and screw the cell phone....I really hate giving up this small, compact, comfortable, does what I want,  phone.....sometimes I am tired of being at everyone's beck and call too....

Went and met DS and traded tedder for rake and raked the hay.  It has been mostly cloudy and chilly... I think it might have hit 57 and the sun peeked out for a half hour.  I had sweatshirt and then hooded thinner sweatshirt over it with hood on and headphones for ear protection... and I was not any too warm.  Tomorrow is supposed to be sunnier and a little warmer...
Hay looks pretty decent... and drier than I thought it would be.  I also worked the outside row in more after getting the rest raked and had more space; so it will be in the sun tomorrow.  The forecast if for some dew and possible fog tonight. so it will be damp until after noon anyway. DS asked if it would make more than one wagonload,  and I said 150-200 sq bales.  I could be way off and it is real dry and fluffy, but there is alot of hay there for this time of year. So we will see how good a "guesser" I am tomorrow.

Came home and then went up to nurse cow pasture and fed grain and checked over cows.  I think I made a mistake... I think I said that my older hol/jer with the huge udder had a heifer, but it looks like a bull calf... They all look pretty good up there, and are fat.  The heifers he took up there are starting to look better since he got them out of the barn lot at doug's.  There wasn't enough for them to eat there.... There is still quite a bit of grass here at the nurse cow pasture but they will eat it down pretty fast.  Still, nice to see them getting fat and sassy.  DS put about 40 sq bales in the barn for me for the winter; to supplement any calves I want to feed a little extra in the barn.... last years hay (2021) but it is decent grass hay... If the weather gets nasty, I like to put some in the bunk for the littler calves to go in and eat and the protection of the barn if it is snowing or raining/sleeting crappy cold weather.

I locked in the chickens, and see where the buff hen is going up in a tree behind the greenhouse/shelter.  Not trying to upset her or catch her or anything at this point.  One of the brahma pullets had not gone in at first and she was picking on the buff hen...before she flew up in the tree.... so that could be a consideration. 
Came in, ate a hamburger patty from meat I had taken out of freezer the other day...
Going to wash my hair tonight.  I was too tired to do it last night when I got home.  Got a load of white clothes in the washer soaking and will hang in the morning; bring the jeans in then since I was on the tractor raking until late this afternoon and the sun never really came out to dry the dampness. 

One of the farmers I called 2 weeks ago called back and said he got busy and "dropped the ball" on calling me back.  He is slowly turning it over to his son I guess, as he told me to call him and see about setting up a date to test in a week or so.  Owner sampler farmer has not called me back to come do the paperwork or that they have taken samples.  Have to see about doing the 500 cow herd again,  too....


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> .....Thought about saying the he// with it and putting in a landline and screw the cell phone....I really hate giving up this small, compact, comfortable, does what I want, phone.....sometimes I am tired of being at everyone's beck and call too....


Yep...but --- there is that convenience of being able to call OUT from anywhere.  That's the real gift of portable!   Otherwise, don't answer.  Another gift, caller id.😁

I was thrilled when landlines could be portable! 

Downer of smart phone...on it more.  Used to only have computer at home desk.  Now it's right with me!  Temptation.


----------



## Baymule

My phone sends me a weekly report of how much time I spend on it. I don’t need to be reminded! In my defense, it’s quicker to open, do what I want to do and close it up, while my ancient laptop is still in the circle of doom, trying to decide if I can get online or not.


----------



## farmerjan

Still cloudy/foggy out there this morning but it is getting lighter and brighter in the east so hopefully the sun is going to come through. 
Got down to 46 and I don't think it will get real warm so probably going to leave the spider plants in... we'll see.  If it warms up into the 60's with the coming rain I will put them out.  Once we get past the rain for Sunday/Monday it looks to clear off and be partly to mostly sunny for another 7-10 days. So I imagine we will be into more hay.  There is one place he says the owners want it made again, place has just been sold, so since some of the equipment is half way there down at dennis', still,  we will go there next.  I was hoping we were about done.  One thing though at this late date, the hay is not "lush green" so dries much better if it is sunny.  But it has to lay longer with all the heavy dew and shorter days to get dry.

Ate some scrambled eggs for breakfast, washer running with the white clothes I had been soaking... going out to open up chickens. Sure wanting the sun to come out today so we can get this hay up.


----------



## Bruce

I'm a bit late to this party but glad DS is pretty much OK even if his truck is not. In Vermont, as Ridge said, the owner of livestock that gets out, even once, can be charged with manslaughter if someone is killed hitting it. I hope DS and the GF get everything he is due and MAYBE the owners of the animals will learn they NEED to keep their animals INSIDE the fence.



farmerjan said:


> If she already told DS that they weren't interested and he told me to sell it, why are they pushing this... except to think they are going to get it cheaper...


The Ford dealer is giving you a "we buy it for ... then sell it at a profit" price. You should be able to get MORE than they offered selling it privately, not less. Check the Kelley Blue Book online. IIRC That vehicle is in good shape and doesn't have a ton of miles, right? Don't take less than the KBB price for a private sale.



farmerjan said:


> Next will be a new laptop... screen on this one is not wanting to even work when I do the pinching on the side of it... I use it plugged into a flat screen on the desk at home all the time anyway.


How old is the laptop? The screen can be replaced, though they aren't cheap. Just an option to consider. 



farmerjan said:


> Thought about saying the he// with it and putting in a landline and screw the cell phone....I really hate giving up this small, compact, comfortable, does what I want, phone.....sometimes I am tired of being at everyone's beck and call too....


Landlines can be expensive. We were paying about $90/month with unlimited long distance, weak internet (15 down, 1 up on a GOOD day) was another $50. So about $140/month including fees and taxes. 

We moved our "landline" to Ooma after we got the fiber optic internet. Ooma is $15/month. We also kept the Consolidated copper line on a new number, DW wanted a landline for "in case the internet is out". I got the cheapest thing they offered, pay by the minute if you use it, no long distance so we can at least call 911 if necessary. Cost per month is $20.24 ... plus $15.11 in federal and state taxes and fees - 7 of them. Feel like I'm kinda getting screwed here. But our cell service truly SUCKS big time. Couldn't make a call if we had to, texts mostly go but often take a few tries. TracFone uses Verizon here and Verizon has the best coverage in the state. Sister-in-law (lives in Alexandria VA) has T-mobile and can use her phone here which means the tower on the farm 3/4 mile north is T-mobile. Wish it were Verizon, then we could dump the landline.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> My phone sends me a weekly report of how much time I spend on it. I don’t need to be reminded! In my defense, it’s quicker to open, do what I want to do and close it up, while my ancient laptop is still in the circle of doom, trying to decide if I can get online or not.


HA - mine does that as well. For me it's a 'game' -- can I do less each week!


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ;  thanks for the "infos"... the ins company is getting copies of all expenses DS is incurring, including the eye dr 2 days later... and seems like they are going to cover it pretty good.  DS is still having alot of shoulder and arm pain from the bruising and I told him to not be a "man" and downplay it.... he needs to make sure that there is no after effects like when people get whiplash and don't think it is bad and then have more problems down the road....
He is fighting with them about the value of the truck... what it will cost to replace with the way the market has gone up on used vehicles.... and they are still gathering info on the owners and their negligence on the animals being out... talking to neighbors and all that...
That is why we have a million dollar liability policy on the farm... because there will always be an animal that gets out on occasion.... but this is a chronic problem of neglect and negligence in maintaining the fences...

I understand about the price the ford place is offering... and that it is so that they can then resell and make a little bit... but since I offered it to GF sister for that, and this friend of GF said she was interested at the same time I figured I would be fair and offer it to them also. But I think that GF might have mentioned that I paid less... I paid 11,000 for it... and these "friends"  are the kind that want something for cheap.... I am not going to sell it for that if the ford place will give me a check for 16,500.  Between taxes, new title, and plates, fixing the AC leaks, interest on the borrowed money to buy it,  the insurance I have already paid on it to basically sit  since I don't really like to drive it, I have another 1500-2000 in it.  Yes, I will make some money on it.. but the original plan was to have this as a "nice vehicle" to drive for a long time.... I did not buy it with the idea of selling it.   I really thought it would be a nice "keep it until I got too old to drive" kind of vehicle, since coming from parents it was in such good shape with such low miles for the age.  But, it gets lousy mileage... and that is something I like in my 2 subarus and my ranger truck... 23 and more mpg,  while this gets 16 .... And the increased insurance because it is 10 years newer than my newest subaru (2000 forester and 2001 outback) was more than I expected... plus our county taxes are outrageous.... Still, If I liked driving it I would probably just keep it... I just don't like it.

So we are going to put it up for sale at the 19,500 that is suggested in the JD Powers listings.... which is what it says for private sale in very good condition... gives me some wiggle room and I can always just take it to the ford place if I get to where I don't want to fool with it.  The inside is like new... how much were my parents going to mess it up...or do wear and tear.... they were in their late 70's when they bought it new... sticker price was $36,000;  have the paperwork.  There is some dog hair from their dog in it... I am going to vacuum it out and if GF sister does not get it this weekend since her little boy is feeling better... then I am going to put it down at the friend's business with a for sale sign on it.  I don't want it out there for Halloween and all the dumb idiots that might want to damage/egg it.... But Tuesday it will be there if she has not come and gotten it and I will see if I can sell it that way on my own. Getting tired of waiting for people that want to do this and do that and then it drags on and on....
As soon as it gets sold and I pay off the loan, I am going to put the new windshield in the forester that has cracked all along the bottom.. pay off a couple other bills, see about getting some of the fence up here at the house, get the guy to start on taking down the upstairs ceilings so the house can get finished..... and then probably buy the other pickup of my father's that DS bought. I can finance part of it and that will require full coverage which works for me. They don't like to put full coverage on vehicles of that age, but if financed, it is required and then I can keep it(full coverage) if I want.   It too gets terrible mileage, but it is more comfortable to drive, is a supercab with the 1/2 door for the back seat, so much more "useable" and can tow a gooseneck or a "bumper pull" type trailer... and it is a 4x4,  1999,  so older and the insurance will be less.  It is in very good shape also with about 150,000 miles on it so low mileage also for the age.  And does not have all the electronic stuff the explorer has....but has trailer towing package already on it. It is only a short bed and I prefer long beds, but it would be A LOT less than buying one off the used market that I don't know anything about.  At least I know how it drives from the 12 hr trip down from NH with it... just like the drive down with the explorer...

As for the laptop... it is old, makes all sorts of noises when it is running now... cannot up grade it to the new windows versions... would cost more to fix than to replace.  On top of that, if I go back to best buy, where I am going back to see about the phone... AND I get their insurance protection plan for $200 a year, it will cover ALL electronics I buy there... if I get the phone the ins is $240 for 2 years... but only covers that... if I buy a computer (which I have been looking at Walmart and Staples and online) and get the $200 insurance... it covers everything AS WELL;   them setting up the new computer, transferring all the necessary stuff from the old one, installing anything I may need... and then offers tech support for the new device.
I realize that the insurance is 240 for 2 years on the phone, or 200 for one year and covers all electronics... but it also includes set up of the computer, and all troubleshooting and work on it if I need it... problems and I call them up and take it up... I go by there or fairly close to there, several times a month... could drop computer off when I am at a farm that I don't need it at, and then pick it up later...and I have the option to get the insurance for a second year for another 200.  Well, if I get the phone ins for 240, and then the computer for 149 or something... I am at the 200/yr anyway... so it works out about the same... I don't have to take ins for the second year if I don't want either.  And it gives me damage replacement options on the phone with less deductible if I do the Best Buy overall ins option... I can't remember everything they said... it was A LOT of stuff.....
I HAVE to do something on the phone  in 45 days..... and if this computer just takes a notion one day and says KAPUT I am in deep trouble for work.... Some days I wonder when it starts to make all these weird grinding and funny noises, if it will just not start up for me. 
I was basically kidding about giving up the cell phone for  a landline again... but there are days.......

 Their laptops were comparable to the ones at Staples... which will do set up and all that... and Staples ins coverage is a little cheaper... but just for the one item...  Since I want it to do what I want and not try to "play with it " to figure things out... and if I need something else I can take it to them and say , I need this and they will install or work on it... I think that it is going to be the better way for me to go.  If I were a computer savvy person, or if I had lots of time and the interest to get on it and "play with it" to learn stuff, then it would be different.  BUT, I don't have the interest or desire to spend hours playing with it to learn things.  Electronics just do not interest or intrigue me,  just like doing carpenter work does not interest me...  I highly admire people that do things like that, and love doing it, and do amazing things... @Bruce your woodwork in the house pictures you showed was really nice... I admire that... but I don't want to do it.  Better I pay someone to do it right the first time than to try it on my own, get mad and frustrated, and then have to have someone FIX it....

It sure costs through the whazoo to go computerized and to "simplify things" as they always touted computers to do.....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few things as I am getting ready to go to Deb's for supper.  She called yesterday and said she is coming out this weekend, first time in a month... and said how about supper... so I made a lemon pound cake (mix) I had for the dessert.. she likes lemon flavored.... it fell a little in the middle for some reason, but still ought to taste good.... 
Got the clothes off the line.  Sink full of dishes done and some things from a box from my parents in soaking... 
I did put the spider plants out in the sun and warmth... it hit 63 with very little wind so nice in the sun this afternoon.  Think I better scoot them in before I go.  I will try to get the chickens  in the crate too,  so don't have to do it later. 
 Haven't decided exactly how/where to put up the brackets/hooks to get the bulk of the hanging plants up "hanging".  I need a greenhouse for plants for the winter... that is attached to the house so I can have the house plants I want....Thinking that closing in this deck might be a good option.  Have thought of it a couple times already... might be something to consider.... 
Fence around property is first.....!!!!!! and ceilings upstairs ...... and chicken - turkey coops is probably the first priority right now.... after going to supper this evening


----------



## farmerjan

Late Sunday morning.  Down to 40 last night , 53 at present.  Cool but some sun and clouds.  Didn't think there would be any sun today.  
Chickens let out and took fresh water out.  Feeders almost empty so will stop and get a 5 gal bucket at the bin later and then fill tomorrow
. 
Had a nice supper,  Has anyone here ever had the "pre packaged" meals from Blue Apron?  Yes, they are a definite "luxury" type deal... BUT, for the working person or couple, they do have some benefits.  Deb started it because she just gets tired of cooking for herself, and it is not as pricey as it seems if you start to compare it to today's costs of eating out.  She does not have a farm or animals, and lives in a suburban area where she works.  
It costs her about $20-25 for a 2 person meal... which averages out to $10+ or so person.  It is a balanced meal, lots of choices, and EVERYTHING is in there to prepare the meal. All the seasonings, the meat, vegs etc... 
We had a honey glazed pork chop meal last night with potatoes,  and a sauteed zucchini and cherry tomatoes with garlic. It was pretty good.  It comes in a 2 serving deal (might also offer a family size) and it was plenty of food.  
If I went out to a restaurant it would cost me at least that for a meal.  It sure beats a "fast food meal" that I find less and less satisfying.... 
So, we had a nice meal at her house, we talked while she was making it, and it was a meal I probably would not have made for myself.  I will make a meal with "one thing" because I get tired of making a whole balanced meal for just me.  Cooking for 1 is not alot of fun and actually can be a chore if you come in tired at night. 

Plus, this gave me an idea to cook zucchini and tomatoes with garlic like that in a little olive oil (not provided) and the honey glaze sauce to go over the pork chop was tasty and I am sure can be duplicated to make and put over your own meat.  
AND if you are not a very good cook, it is a way to make a nice meal that is practically fool proof for even a beginner cook.  
I had never had one before and it was pretty good.  
She said she has had some real good ones and then can use the recipe/instruction card, as a reference to make a meal for herself  with buying her own ingredients. 
I am not an experimental cook, and eat things very plain and simple... but this was good.  

Had to crate the chickens when I got home as they weren't in when I left. 

Surprised to see the sun and it is warming it a little bit.  More clouds moving in later by the looks of the radar, and definitely some rain tomorrow but warmer.  
I imagine @Mike CHS  and Teresa are getting it now. Don't think it will be as strong by the time it gets here.  

Saw a mouse in the house a little bit ago... got traps set but put out a few more and a couple of sticky ones.  Going to add a couple pieces of pb on cracker piece to the middle of the sticky ones.  Thought I had heard some rustling the other day but nothing in the traps so sorta forgot about it.  
Have a list of projects to work on so going to get at it...


----------



## Mike CHS

We got a bit of rain but not much even though what we got was appreciated. 
Today was actually beautiful here with a bit more rain in the forecast although we have only gotten 1/2" so far with this fronte.


----------



## Ridgetop

Rain in Yantis last week.  Hopefully breaking the drought.   Rain promised for Wednesday and Thursday here.  Believe THAT when I see (and feel) it!


----------



## Baymule

It rained all day Friday. Yesterday my sister observed in shocked tones, that my new car was dirty! (Ya’ think?) I told her I live down a dirt/gravel road. Yep, it’s dirty. Dusty when dry, muddy when wet. Muddy where I park, with puddles. I backed into the driveway so the girls could walk around the worst of the mud and puddles, to get in the car. Thanks kids, car inside is icky too. A couple of belly dumps of road base are in my future.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday night.  Lost the internet yesterday.  It just stopped working in early afternoon and could not get any service/server here at house.  I thought the computer had just given up.  I have another one here that is the same as the one that the screen has gone bad, to use as a backup... but nothing. 
So this morning when the service light was red, I called.  Seems that they did some updating and it caused a whole lot of problems with a whole bunch of accounts.  They thought it had been fixed, got a call, did the reboot and all,  and nothing.  Finally late this afternoon, they called and came to the house and replaced both the boxes I had here and now I have internet again.  Need it for work so it was making me antsy.... plus no weather, no access to BYH,  no NOTHING......
It rained/misted/sprinkled off and on all day.  Got a couple of showers but don't think we will wind up with much more than a couple tenths when it is all said and done.  Supposed to clear out over night.  Temp actually has gone up a little... 55 now.....

Now for the MIRACLE of the DAY.... when I went out to put the chickens in the crate, the BUFF HEN was IN the shelter.  She got real nervous when I went in, but I moved slow and when the rooster ran into the crate, she followed him right in so I shut those 2 in together and then put the 2 lt brahma pullets in the other crate.  I had been shutting the 3 in together... BUT I was not about to upset her by trying to get the 2 other ones in the same crate.  Got 2 crates...so gonna use them....
HOLY MOLEY.... NEVER expected that yet.... so in the morning I will go out and put out feed and I just took water out yesterday, so I will let them out after I let the 2 brahma pullets out, and just leave the flaps open like it was today... maybe she will like coming in to eat and then will feel safer in there with the rooster..... I thought it would be after it started getting cold and nothing much out there to eat....
So it has been a PITA day waiting around for the internet people to get this fixed.  OH well, it is working, this computer is more or less working, and the other one is set up for the new internet boxes with the password and all.  Got to get the work program loaded on it.   Then I will at least be able to use it for work.  I am still going to see about a new one with the latest in spyware  and all that type of protection;  as windows 7 does not qualify for more updates and I do much of my banking and paying bills and CC's etc., on line. That will be something I can leave at home, on the desk and keep it clean and not smelling like cowsh!t and iodine from the barns.  I worry more and more about the safety of things with online access.  I do like the 17" big square flat screen monitor that I have,  so going to see if it will plug into a new one and then mostly use it. 

So that's my day.  

Happy HALLOWEEN  to everyone !!!!  👻🎃


----------



## Baymule

Be sure to transfer what you use for work to the new one so if the old one goes up on smoke, you already have work covered. 

Congratulations on the buff hen coming in the crate! Awesome, so glad she decided that was a good thing. Feed usually wins out over anything else with animals. 

I couldn’t call out or receive calls yesterday. Chemtrail planes streaked the sky yesterday morning, then it got overcast and phone calls were a pipe dream. But at least I had internet and could text. FD called this morning and it dropped her call, but only once.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  I am in the process of getting things into the "new" used computer that is identical to this one with all the grinding noises.... Tomorrow I will call down to our computer center and get the testing program installed... I have an upgrade jump drive that just came from them and am not sure if the original program has to be installed or if I can just use this to put it all on the computer.  So will call the experts down there and see.  The new one is working pretty good now that I got my firefox to load on it and it is going online just fine also. 
It is also much faster without some of the junk that this old one has on it.  The noises it makes would make you think of grinding gears or something along those lines...

Got up this morning and it was very damp out there.  We had a heavy mist/dew/fog overnight after the rainy stuff moved out.  Wound up with 1/4 inch (.25)  total in the rain gauge.  It was a good one and soaked completely in.  The sun came out and it started to dry off.

 I went out and let the brahma's out of the crate then the buffs.  They both went and ate a little out of the feeders and I walked away to not upset her.  They came out of the shelter a little while later as there were no chickens in there when I checked them.
Unfortunately, this evening I had our cattleman's annual dinner to go to at 6 so too early for them to be in and when I got home at 9:30 and went out there were the usual 3 in there and not the hen.  So, I locked the 3 in as usual and will let them out tomorrow as usual.  I have to test tomorrow aft and it will be after dark when I get home so whoever is in is who will get locked in.   But at least she knows where there is feed and water, so might get more comfortable about staying in after some time.   And if I ever get the smaller coop together and all, and get her in the crate, she will go with the rooster in the chicken coop and that will be done.  She will hate it and I will have to be vigilant to keep her in, but if I am going to get any purebred chicks out of the pair, she is going to have to be contained. 

Dinner was good.  Had a good vet there that runs cattle with his family, and the talk was about the way to get more for the stocker cattle through proper vacs and weaning and conditioning... which I have told my DS he is better at than the cow/calf pairs....

Tomorrow morning GF sister - J - is going to get the explorer... I took it today and ran it through the car wash and was going to use the vacuum but it wasn't working right.  Then I saw J this evening and she said she was sorry and that she was really tied up with the kids a few days with the little boy feeling sick.... then getting ready for Halloween and she has started her own house cleaning service and it is all of a sudden getting busy... She and her mom did 2 houses in a resort area... and made $500 for the 2 houses... WOW... so I get it.  But she said she was off tomorrow, and if I could bring the explorer, she would give me a ride home and she would get it cleaned and pictures and get it on some social media sites as this is the time to get it sold. 
So, we will see tomorrow...  I had pulled the vacuum out to work on it tomorrow before I went to work....
Therefore, tomorrow morning the explorer should go to get ready for selling, then I do a small farm, then Thursday morning I do the 500+ cow herd with Geneva... I mentioned it to DS this evening, and he said, he forgot to call me about it... fact is, I was not going to wait on him to get back to me, after asking him about it over the weekend,  because he just doesn't think about it, or remember, or care enough, to give me the consideration of giving me an answer in a "timely" manner,  anymore.  So that is why I contacted her and she said Thursday a.m. would work... so I said okay.... and now I am scheduled for Thursday morning.  Talked to the farm and it is set.   I got my PT appt rescheduled for 11:40 ; I should be out of the farm by 10 or so ;  I should be able to make it without a problem and then come home and pack all the samples from both farms.

So that is the plans for the next couple of days. Of course, we all know about making plans.....


----------



## Baymule

If I was closer to you, I’d put that coop together for you. I’m good at things that come in pieces with obscure directions. I worked at a discount furniture store where everything came in a box. I was a sales person but I got better at the thousand pieces of what-the-heck-is-this than the warehouse guys. LOL

I hope J can get the explorer sold ASAP!


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Been 2 interesting days.  Today was nice out, very foggy until about 10 then sun and warmer... hit 71 and no real breeze even.  
Wed;  J called and said she would come by after dropping her daughter at school (she goes to a "private" Christian school which is real good for learning and not for BS crap).  So around 9 she comes by and I drive to her house and we went over all the papers from parents and she kept saying how it was like new inside.  So, to take me home, I said you drive it and if there are any other questions, then you can ask. 
We get to my house and I was telling her about the cabinets and what would she suggest to get the stink out... and she said that if I wanted, she would be glad to try some stuff to clean them.  So, I am going to get some boxes, box up all the stuff I had been taking out and washing up... and get it to where she can get into them.  So, the phone rings... it is DS there are some cows at one pasture on the guys lawn... so she said I'll help if you want so we took a ride over there... Couldn't get to the yard from the pasture side as there is a good sized tree across the one "pathway" that you can usually drive through.  So went down, up the drive to the house... it is very fancy, he has lots of money and VERY ANAL about his lawn and all that... turns out there were only 2 in the yard... AND he had gone through the gate and left it open, they weren't around then, ..... so this was on him.  I took a bucket and they followed me right in and J kept the others from coming back out as I put down feed for them all... Left there and headed back to my house ;  AND going by DS house... there are 4 sheep out in the grass on the next door neighbors yard.  
So, down the driveway... and they came right to the car and they just went back in the yard with a little "shoo-ing" and I closed and tied the gate across the driveway... 
FINALLY got back to the house... texted DS and he said he had just fixed a couple spots in the fence the afternoon before,  after they had been out.... Not my problem... they are locked in the yard again....
By now it is after noon... J left to go home in the explorer... I got on the computer with the computer support for work and we got the program and update installed.  Then I had to leave to get to work.  
Got set up, we milked , everything went pretty good... owner came up with the check and then we got talking about other farm stuff.  Meters were finally run through the system.... and I loaded everything while the owner and the guy who manages the farm, standing there talking....REALLY ????
I got home at 8, unloaded the meters and hoses and loaded the boxes of bottles that we were going to need at the herd this morning.  
Then I couldn't sleep very good... mostly because I think I was "afraid" I wouldn't hear the alarm....Got up at 3 this morning.  Got to farm, Geneva had just gotten there... we got the samplers on the line and they started milking and at 9:30 we had finished with 525 cows.  I did the computer work, left and got home and took a shower and washed the iodine and cow sh!t out of my hair.... and went to PT... they were running way behind... since they were going to fit me inand there were 2 people there for their already scheduled appts.....so I just told them that I wasn't in any "extra pain" or anything....that it wasn't fair that they were fitting me in with them being "behind" , so that I would just skip it and if they had a cancellation before my next appt, to call me... 

Wasted trip but it wasn't that far...and he has fit me in before.....so I came home and started putting the samples in the boxes... get things together...
Got them done, took to the UPS pickup place... and am home.

I went out and the chickens were in but the hen sneaked out the back where I didn't know the fabric had been torn and she sneaked out the hole... The other 3 went into the crate, I put feed in the feeders and they are ready for the morning.  I will have to get some "tape" to fix the couple of torn spots. I just put the 3 in the crate and am done for the night.  

I am tired and don't feel very good.  When I get tired, I get a headache and feel like I was run over by a Mack truck .  So, I am going to bed in a little while... and hope I sleep long and hard to make up for last night. 

Just a little bit ago, my farmer called me from the farm that is scheduled Sat morning.  He said they changed the feed, the cows are having some serious diarrhea and off feed and the milk has dropped off.  So rather than try to reschedule in a week or so, they want to just skip this month.  That's fine, I well understand... but I had scheduled to go get milk on my way home... so I will just make a trip to the farm instead.  I didn't want to make a special trip tomorrow...so planned to do it "on the way home" Sat.... Oh well, it happens.  Not like it is that far...

So, maybe I will get some things done tomorrow.  Things that don't include cattle and sheep out loose.

I'm done for the night.


----------



## Baymule

That’s a lot, it will durn sure make you tired. Hope you are already asleep and sleep late tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, I had already turned off the computer and crashed last night. Needed it.  Forgot to turn off alarm so woke up at 3, hit the off button, went back to sleep and didn't get up until nearly 8.  I was tired. which was good to get that good of a night's sleep.
Friday morning.  Foggy again but not quite as thick as yesterday.  Only down to 51,  and already up to 60.  Sun coming out but they are saying that we will be getting some clouds tomorrow and possible some showers around.  Warmer than normal though.  70's.  Then cooling back off to normal next week. 

DS texted and asked if I could take a couple of odd steers into the stockyard later around noon today.  There are 2 that are total nuts that he has been going to sell, and a heifer that is a nut case too.  So he said that he needs them to go.  There's a couple of payments coming up, and with all the smaller bull calves he has bought lately, I think he needs some cash.  They will turn into money but not yet.  PITA to have to juggle this around but I think he is trying to do it without borrowing any money with the interest rates going up.  Plus we need to free up the couple acre field where they are currently.  
Since it is supposed to be so nice I am going to try to get a few things done outside this weekend. 
Yes, I am hoping the Explorer will sell fairly fast and be done with that. Be nice to get back money on the insurance too. 
Trying to print out the screen on the old computer of all my herds so I can keep a list of the ones that have sold out.  Since every once in awhile someone wants to go back on test.....I can reference their old herd number and all to make it easier for putting them back on test..... The little button at the top that says "print screen " under the F11 key... anyone know how to do it?  I tried holding down the little button on the bottom left of the keyboard that says "Fn" next to the "Ctrl" button, but it doesn't seem to do anything.  Might be a trick I don't know.  I am trying to capture all that I can from this old computer before it does it's last "grinding noise" and dies. 

I am going to see if I can get some "repair tape" for the shelter/greenhouse.... I see some spots along the metal pipes that support the top that are worn.  The problem is the wind here really causes them to get alot of friction.  We used the foam that they use around pipes to cushion them, but the wind sometimes really gets it constantly moving. There is alot of wind here on this ridge.  Would like to reinforce them now.  Need something that will withstand the elements....hot-cold-rain and snow.....I realize there is a "life expectancy" but why not try to extend it a bit.  

Time to get going.  I want to go down to the cardboard dumpster and see if I can get some boxes so I can get the kitchen stuff "packed up again" and get it all out of the way to get into the bottom cabinets again.  It's funny but J said that the way that corner sink is, is really "stupid" also... She agrees that it needs to be changed so there is a practical sink there... So glad that I am not the only one that looked at it and said "what is the purpose of that".....  Also she was telling me about where the Lowes keeps their "seconds" that are not out on the floor as "seconds".... might tap into her time one day and get her to go "shopping" - looking - with me and show me some of these little "tricks".... 
I don't like stainless steel appliances, but might give in and go with a stainless sink in the kitchen because it makes it more "saleable". Plus there are so many other options in stainless available.  I am really thinking that I won't be staying here forever... so getting the house done is important so I have options.... thinking renting is going to be a way to go and tap into the equity to buy something else....I just don't like the road here...

Time to get out there and do something practical.


----------



## Baymule

A new stainless steel sink with one of those fish hook shaped faucets with the nozzle that comes out for a sprayer would really dress up the kitchen. 

If you can get some real  duct tape, the actual kind the AC guys use on duct work, that would probably stick for as long as you want it to. It’s good stuff. Got any HVAC friends? 


Glad you got some rest,


----------



## farmerjan

Day did not go as planned.  When does it ever anymore.  DS called and asked if I could come to the barn sooner as we were also going to fred's to get a heifer that is nuts that he never got in when we hauled his calves a couple weeks ago. REALLY..... 
So didn't get to the cardboard dumpster... Maybe tomorrow... want to do it before it rains & they get wet... 

Then he calls back... do I have any box fans... they need something to help dry out the floors from the washing....at work... they stripped the wax or something, then it is washed real good and then they are refinished (waxed) ????  So I dug out a box fan and another fan and he came from work to get them... by then, it was time to go to the barn.  Got there, he got the extra steer in... seems there were only 2 animals that were nutty, the totally crazy steer, and a heifer that was in the same field... the other was in the field with the couple of other animals he had there... there are 2 other steers he got off that neighbor a month or so ago... where we had to leave the trailer, for a few days,  for them to entice them in it....I went and got them too come to think of it....

 Then we went to Fred's and dropped off a heifer of his that we have had for a couple months...was supposed to get sold this spring but she looked preg., so we took and luted her and then she just was there... and I had forgotten about her... but DS took her back and we got the crazy one instead to go to town.  Wound up with 4 and it was not worth the trip. 

I wound up buying back -no sale-ing ;  the heifer for .93/lb.  The crazy steer of ours brought just about 1.00 and the better one brought 1.40.   Was glad to get rid of the nutty one, and the price was okay on the other but that was just too cheap on the heifer.  She weighs 970 and will make a beef in Feb instead.  The one of Fred's brought a bit over 1.00 but it was fatter and it was not coming home no matter what.  
On top of that, DS said he would come to town after he got off work, and then he would stay for the rest of the sale.  WELL... you know about making plans.... they had a "boom tractor"... the kind that mows the roadways with the bush hog on the arm that kinda turns sideways to mow off brushy stuff that sticks out... like on a mechanical arm ???? Well, of course it blew a hydraulic hose on the arm... but the tractor will not run when something like that happens... all this wonderful new style electronic CRAP.... couldn't pull the hose and plug the coupler and then "tie up" the cylinder or anything like that....and of course it was in the road since the guy was mowing.... and the arm dropped the bush hog down when the fluid ran out because they could not run the tractor to get it up high and chain it up or something to that effect... SO....VDOT had to send out a truck with the big sign on the back to put behind it so no one would run into it and then they could not get a new hose with the special fittings so had to have one made special and that was nearly an hour north... then they got back and one of the fittings was not right... so had to go back to get it remade.... and of course, by now it is getting dark, so they had to go get another truck with the light up sign/arrow... so no one hit the tractor in the dark... VDOT has all these safety regulations that they have to follow... and I get it especially after dark....  BUT, GEEZE LOUISE.... so I wound up at the stockyard for the whole sale.  Then had to back the trailer up to the gates to load out the flighty heifer to bring her back home.  I had been on the phone with DS several times trying to make sure I did or didn't sell them for prices he could accept.  And he said I could have sold the heifer but he was not mad that I didn't sell her... he wanted to get 1.00/lb for her.... but that .90 would have been the lowest and I was going to let her go on the next bid... but wound up with her back. So, that was my total day... .  
He kept saying he was sorry I got stuck there... but he couldn't have done anything different... he would have had to go back to work anyway... the boss is gone and he is "2nd in command"... and this required a "boss" to oversee...  He got about 6 hours overtime out of it... and I got to spend the day at the stock yard....

So, maybe I will have a chance to get something done tomorrow?????.

Because we do not have lights at the loading chute, he said to leave the heifer in the trailer for the night...he would back it around in the daylight as he was not sure when they would get done at work... and was going home as soon as he got done.  We usually aim a vehicle towards the chute to back up at night... that is one thing he wants to try to get done,  along with a spot light or something,  to see better at the bunker pit with the silage.  They are close to each other so ought to be able to run one line and put on a pole or a tree or something there.  

If the explorer was sold I might have bought a few of the cheap single heifers and/or steers to add to what we have... oh well, maybe in the future.  The friend that we took steers to in upper VT back this spring, wants to get about 15 heifers of various sizes... wants them spayed which our retired vet friend said he can do as it is supposed to be pretty easy... to raise for beef.  He cannot keep up with the demand for beef, and it looks like we will be taking him 2 trailer loads of 15-20 each, a year, now.  He said it is crazy the demand for the beef.... 
He has about 15 cows now that he is raising calves on, but he is killing 2, or sometimes 3, beef every month now and sells out before he kills the next time... He is thinking he needs to have at least 4-5 to kill a month. That's 40-60 a year.... 
Well, we are killing 6-10 a year now for sale... and that is not with USDA inspected to sell the individual cuts like the friend does... that is selling halves or whole....from a state inspected facility but not USDA.....it is just a "little sideline" for us....and we do feed a little grain but not alot... they do get silage which has corn in it though. 

Well, I am tired from all the activity,  so am going in to get a shower and get to bed.  At least that farm did cancel for tomorrow morning... although it is an easy one to test... Maybe I will run to TSC or Lowes, earlier in the morning tomorrow,  and see if I can get some type of duct tape or something to try to repair the shelter while it is warm out and it should stick better.   
The rooster was in the crate and the 2 brahma pullets on top of the bale of straw so it was easy to get them in and shut the crate door.... no sign of the buff pullet.  The DAM@#D hawk was flying around when I let them out.... he is going to have to find a new place to fly around.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you slept well. 🙂.  I slept well and late. 👍

Got a mag in mail yesterday that had an article about the black vultures y'all have up there -- the permits to kill, etc.   VA has a fast and easy permit good for 5... To help while waiting on other one.  Well vultures come in flocks larger than 5!  So guess everyone you know needs one of those permits.

Sounds like your heifer should be perfect butcher weight come Feb/Mar.  Price was low so, good buy.

The local monthly "goat" auction is next Sat, a week.  Going this week, if only for social aspect.  Don't expect good seller prices --  no big ethnic holidays, etc. -- but one of these needs to go, annoying me.  Two more small and won't bring much but, will pay for a couple bags of feed plus not be eating my hay.😁. Culls.   Doesn't even bother me, the price, just gone.   Hey, gas $$ to go get the last Boer doe I bought and left to be bred.

I need to go to Lowe's for a few pieces of lumber and cringe at prices.  DD works there so I can get a discount, just not a big one.  What I'll do is have her get in back and find some heavy discounts for me!  Even if packaged up with something I'm not looking for, you use it eventually.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, @Mini Horses ... do you have a reference on the mag article on the black buzzards?  I try to keep up with any and all stuff about them so that I can make sure I have info at my fingertips when people try to tell me I can't do this or I have to do that. 

I got up and let the chickens out, the buff hen was in the shelter with the chickens still in the crates... I just "ignored her" and did what I had to so she doesn't feel threatened.  At least she is coming in for feed and water.  

Went to town since the farm had cancelled and got some "gorilla" duct type tape that 2 different guys said would be better than just duct tape.  I also picked up a roll of extra wide that is like flex seal tape but not as expensive... Also ran through Walmart and got 2 more of the plastic "storage bins" that are fairly shallow to put plant pots in to make moving them in and out easier on nice sunny days; and a couple odd things.  
I also bought some "kaiser" rolls... used to call them hard rolls when I was a kid but these did not have the poppy seeds that I remember... Now I am no dummy, nor am I a rocket scientist or Rhodes math scholar.... BUT.... they had 2 for .84... and I was looking around and they had a package of 6... for 3.29 as were most all the packages of "specialty breads".... Now I got to figuring... 2/.84 means 4/1.68 ; means 6/2.52 ; means 8/3.36... am I missing something here????   I mean really???? I was wanting 4 or maybe 6... So I just got 2 pkgs. of the 2/.84...

Stopped by the dairy and got the 2 gal bucket of milk I was going to get on the way home from testing... 

We had light sprinklely  showers when I got up and some more off and on.  It tried to clear off some this afternoon with some sun peeking out but more clouds kept rolling in.  The nicest thing is it was only down to 60 last night and I had put all the rest of the plants out... so they got some decent light and some light soft watering.  We are supposed to get a little more tonight so that would be great. 
I repotted 2 small spider plants that I got a couple weeks ago... yeah, like I don't have enough ??? but these are solid green in the middle and the white stripe is on the outside of the leaves... opposite of what the ones I have are.  Couldn't resist them at the nursery and they were marked down as they were trying to get rid of stuff before getting in the "holiday plants.".... So they are in their own hanging pots... I watered them a bit to settle the dirt, and am hoping that the rain will be decent tonight and give them a thorough watering of natural moisture.  

My Thanksgiving cactus's are blooming... a light pink, and an almost white with a little pink are really looking nice... have a darker pink/reddish one getting close.  The one that is supposed to be a Christmas cactus looks like it has some decent buds coming... I had 2 that were salmon colored... but something got into them on the back porch under the table a few times and many leaflets got broken off... I did save a bunch and some are actually rooting and looks like some growth, but they will not flower for a year or two... hope there is some of the salmon/orange colored ones.  I will spend a little extra to get a nice one this year if I find one. 
I always try to rescue some of the ones from like Lowes or Walmart after the season for clearance prices... usually $1 or so each after the flowers have fallen off... The one this year that is coming along is the whitish with a little pink that was one of those bargain ones.  They like alot of long dark nights and cooler for a month or more before they start to bloom... These are coming along nicely.  I will wait until after the holidays and the fallen leaflets are well rooted and then transplant them into their own little pots so they can come on for next year.  

A few of the african violets are putting up flower buds... @rachels.haven .... have you ever had or heard of "fungus gnats".???? Seems like I got them in mine and they have done a number on some of my nicest plants... leaves get limp and darker in the center where the stem attaches..die off... almost like crown rot with all the leaves just going limp and the plant just down to no leaves;   and there were all these little tiny "flies" and I got the little sticky traps to try to catch them.  There are a few that I lost which was really upsetting... I have never seen or heard of them before... but I guess they are common in houseplants... maybe not just in violets????  Had to have brought it in with a few of the odd new plants I picked up.  I have found that the crowns are actually putting out some new leaves, so I am monitoring them and will try to salvage some of the plants with new cuttings off the crowns when they get a little bigger.   I did stick some other leaves that were limp near the crown but seemed okay near the leaf part; into medium to try to start new plants from the leaf....

Carried some stuff up to the storage room upstairs, and looked in the 2 bedrooms that need the ceilings torn down.  There was all sorts of noise up there and I came down and left the door open, to the storage room in the center...and then a little while later I heard some noise in the kitchen and there was a DAM#@D SQUIRREL in the kitchen trying to get out the window.  I opened the back door and it finally ran across the floor and out the door. I think it came down the stairs as there were 2 empty boxes that were knocked over too....  So that is probably what I have heard upstairs a few times... GRRR.  I was really P.O.ed... at least he did not break the couple of "tiles" that I have from years ago.... that are leaned up against the window sill on the counter.  Maybe it will have scared him enough to convince him to stay out for a bit...??
Also caught another mouse and I am betting that is what got into the planter on the counter behind the sink the other day...  I really want to get going in these upstairs bedrooms and get the ceilings down... get any "holes" plugged up so the critters can't get in that way and get it insulated, and the ceilings done.... 

Because of the wet, sprinkles,  and all I did not work outside doing much around the yard.  The maple tree has lost nearly all the leaves so I can rake them up and "bed down" the flower gardens along the porch and get them all situated pretty soon.  I think that the possibility of showers is over b y noon tomorrow... so might be able to get some of the buckets washed out and all that sort of stuff.  Got more plants to dump in the garden and some I want to plant along the split rail fence so see if they come back up next year.  

Got a mouse in the kitchen in the trap today,  and just now saw one that ran into the LR and I guess realized I was right there,  and took off and ran the other way...  😡😡🤬🤬🤬. Added 2 more sticky traps with a little peanut butter in the middle, to the 3 snap traps I have out..... little basturds .


----------



## Baymule

I hate mice in the house, squirrels in the attic and rats anywhere. At least rats haven’t moved into your Pest Condo. 

Could you use a pesticide soap spray on your African Violets? I had some many years ago, they sure are pretty. I love the Christmas cactus too, you have so many colors!


----------



## Mini Horses

VA Farm Bureau News, pg 8.  You can apply at VDACS for a deprivation permit for 5 of them.   They reference -- bit.ly/VDACSblackvulture....540-381-7387, for permits allowing more kills.

The mag is online...vafb.com.  yeah, I have FB insurance. 🙂. The rascals are "protected" in VA as some migratory issue.🤷

That buff hen will settle some with cold coming but, like we both said when you bought -- leghorns are flighty!   She's a looker thought 😁. First I'd ever seen of buff legs....color of orp but lightweight of leg....at least she's still there. . Anybody laying?  The brahmas I kept aren't...like 8 months old.  One is coloring up, so maybe soon.  They're touted to be good winter layers.  I'm NOT impressed.  My barred rocks were best for that.  None now but will be next ones I buy probably.  They were always kind birds to others in flock and people friendly.

I'm not an egg eater but if I feed, they need to lay!


----------



## Mike CHS

The Black Vultures are protected everywhere in the U.S. but evidently someone figured out that was pretty stupid and came up with the permits.  I get permits every year but haven't had to use them for the last couple of years.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the reference.  DS has farm bureau ins... I am with Rockingham for the house here.  He would not bother to read it, or tell me if he did. He doesn't take time to look at stuff like that... 
I looked at the article.  I knew that there was some work on the possibilities of this becoming a reality.  I must have missed the notice from VDACS

All raptors, owls, eagles, hawks, and buzzards are protected under the federal laws for the migratory birds act... and that includes the scavengers - buzzards.  But due to the increased numbers, and the destruction they have wrought.. and the fact that they have become such nuisances, there had been several lawsuits brought by farmer groups down south, and the fish and wildlife group had to start taking a long hard look at these birds. Then it was found that they are much more destructive than originally thought, and they have migrated as far north now as Ohio, and they are causing the decline of the "turkey buzzards" by destroying the nests of eggs... so finally some of the people in the wildlife departments got their stuff together to come up with ways to try to contain the numbers and stop the destruction.  
These black "vultures"... WILL  ATTACK livestock.  Mostly animals calving/lambing/kidding out on pasture... I had a bunch of at least 12-15 surround a heifer calving and she was going nuts trying to protect the new, wet calf on the ground... and practically hurt the calf in her frantic efforts.  They will stand on the ground, spread their wings, and the cow will go around in circles trying to keep them away.  I have had them come into a shed and attack a calf that had had scours and was actually starting to recover... I was not at the farm at the time... and when I came back to the barn, they were pecking his rectum and had done so much damage I had to put him down.  Basically eating him alive... TOTALLY HORRIBLE.   They will stand there and practically defy you to drive them off.  
They will go after a lamb just born, and if the ewe is having a second, will kill it and go after the ewe also..  They are one of the few species of birds that actually can smell, and they will hone in on the smell of blood...

For anyone with livestock, PLEASE take their presence seriously.  These are NOT the naked neck turkey buzzards that only eat dead carrion... those we welcome here... 

I am so glad that there is a permit action in place now.  At least now we can justify the ones that just seem to "mysteriously die" on the farm.


----------



## farmerjan

Good for you @Mike CHS .  It has been awhile coming here to Va.... have never seen anything so destructive as them... give me a coyote any day of the week.... most farmers around here just SSS... 

It is raining/misting this morning.  Woke up to it and have had a few light showers.  I got damp going out to let the chickens out.  Supposedly going to through by early afternoon and stay unseasonably warm through tomorrow;  then getting a bit cooler.  The rain/wet has really just been wonderful as it is soft and slow enough to just soak in even with the late fall timing.  I doubt we will get more than a quarter or half an inch over the last 2 days of showers/sprinkles...
It was REAL WINDY last night.  Most all the leaves are off the maple tree and alot of the other trees around are bare.  The rain is taking the rest of them down.  That time of year. 

LOVE the switch to standard time.... Wish they would just leave it alone and just change the time businesses open and close.... I love being in the house "earlier" in the evening... I always feel like I am running behind with DST....

Going in to see about cooking something to eat.  Deb called and is on her way out and going to work from home all week.. so we are going to go out to eat something this evening.  She will be going to some friends for Thanksgiving;  and then going on a cruise that she had to postpone since she did not have her passport renewed and it took like twice as long to get it done with the covid crap and she missed out on being able to go with the other friends she was going with because it did not get back in time.  So she had to rebook in a certain time frame, she is going by herself, but will spend some time with family in Germany before coming home. So, she will be pretty much gone for a month or so.  I would have preferred to just stay home... but it is supposed to clear off so won't be so bad going out later I hope.  I will be testing this week and will be tied up a few days anyway. 

So, heading to the kitchen.  I did stop and the cardboard had gotten wet in the cardboard dumpster,  because some dummy did not flip the top closed.. so will wait for tomorrow or Tuesday and see if there are some new broken down boxes to get to get the kitchen things  "packed back up"  that I have been slowly trying to get unpacked and washed.  Then will get J to come and see what she can use in these cabinets.  Then want to go look at sinks and see what I might be able to do with getting rid of this horrible STUPID corner double sink. 

Buff hen was in the shelter this morning again and did not run out the back.  I have not fixed the tears yet.. hope to do it tomorrow when it is dry and still warm.  Let the others out and the brahma pullets went out there... they are all going to get a shock when the hole/slit is closed.  I am thinking that they may be going in and out there because they are not as exposed to the stupid hawk I saw flying around the other day.  Might have to rethink and leave one spot where they can go in and out.. like a trap door?  I do have to fix the worn and couple of torn spots on the metal supports though before they get bad and the whole top gets to be shredded. 
My brahma pullets are not yet laying either.  They are a very slow maturing breed.  I get that you want them to produce in exchange for the feed @Mini Horses .  Once they start to lay they are usually decent enough... but they will not ever come up to the rocks... One reason why I want my New Hamps again... I really liked them and they were good consistent layers.  
Just got a good shower...


----------



## Mike CHS

If I had no other option with the vultures, I would SSS but what keeps the vultures from coming back is to hang the ones that you shoot and the rest will not return to that field or anywhere close for that matter.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've heard same with a dead crow.  Not having either of these as a nuisance here, haven't tried it.   I'll say this, it didn't work for a possum......  I think they just said RIP as they stride by.


----------



## Ridgetop

We have a pair that nest in the barn in Yantis according to the tenant.  I will check on a permit to remove them.  Otherwise, SSS it will be.  Since they nest in the barn they will not be shy about attacking my newborn lambs in the barn.  I will also look for the nest and destroy it when I see it.


----------



## murphysranch

Remove all the soil from your violets. Then nuke it. Let it cool and then replant. Oh, also wash with tepid water the entire violet. 

Should kill eggs and larve and adults. 

I've loved African violets my whole life.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @murphysranch .  I do not have a microwave so no nuking.  I will wash all the plants;  I have the sticky traps everywhere in the plants and been catching a bunch and they seem to have pretty much stopped the progression.  I am repotting as I go also, some that needed it, and some that the soil looks crummy.  
The Thanksgiving and Christmas cactus's are getting into full bloom and are really pretty.  Got a bunch of leaflets that fell off/were knocked off, that are rooting.  Will have a bunch to pot for new plants next year. 

It is a very warm nice morning.  We had misty sprinkly rain until mid afternoon Sunday.  There was actually more in the rain gauge than I thought.... just shy of 1/2 inch (.5)... It stayed warm all day and night... only down to 62.  Today is warm and part sun so far... supposed to be near record temps they say, then the cool down starts again.  We might get down to the 40's again, and the temps are going to be 20 degrees lower during the days... Back to "normal"...... 
I am going out to wash out the buckets I have been wanting to get done.  Got a couple filled with water to warm up in the sun shining on them.  
Spent the later part of the afternoon cutting back all the snowball bush stems and pruned the rose bush.  

Got a bunch of bags of trash to go to the dumpster, then will go by and see if there are any newly broken down cardboard boxes to bring home to get the kitchen stuff boxed up.  

Hey, has anyone heard about using coffee to put into spaces to absorb odors??? Deb asked if I had tried that... said that she has used coffee in shallow dishes to absorb odors.... of course, don't see how it would get the smell out of the wood....unless I just spread some in the cabinets????

Sent out a couple of texts for testing, got one back and will be testing Wed eve-Thurs morning at the only farm I have left that has to test 2x.  Luckily it is just up the road 10 miles... I will have to set up Wed morning and go back Wed eve at 4:30p.m.;   back at 5:30 a.m. Thurs morning.  

Got all the doors open... it is 74 right now.... NICE.... heading out to get some things done.


----------



## farmerjan

In for the night.  Went out and the 2 brahma pullets were in the crate, the rooster went right in when I went in the shelter.   Of course the buff hen is somewhere out in the tree...

It got up to 79 on the recording thermometer... Like WOW
Absolutely beautiful and wonderful......

BUT, we are supposed to get down to 40 tonight and then tomorrow maybe 60... so "fall" temps are back.  We are maybe going to get some rain/showers on Thursday?  and then temps PLUNGE to the 20's at night over the weekend ???.

I got all the plants in the house this evening too.  They might go out in the sun tomorrow but doubt there will be many more nights they can stay out....
I also pruned the Lemon Verbena plant and am going to dry the leaves.  It will come in for the winter also... I LOVE the smell of the leaves....

Got all the buckets washed and rinsed and on the back of the ranger upside down to drain and dry.  Will stack them when they are dry. 

DS texted me and asked if I got the rest of the rolls of hay moved.... I had forgotten about them with everything else that has gone on..... so I will do them tomorrow. 

Got another mouse... think it might be the one that ran in here and out the other night.  AT LEAST, they are not digging in the plant behind the sink right now....

DO NOT FORGET TO VOTE TOMORROW......


----------



## farmerjan

Boy, what a difference 24 hours makes.  It got down to 42 and the wind is quite brisk... CHILLY  out there. Going out to let the chickens out of the crate and hang a load of clothes that I should have done yesterday but forgot to run the final rinse.... I think I will go vote first and let it warm up a bit, then come back by and hang them and go get the truck and get the hay bales moved.  That ought to take a couple hours.  Luckily everything is within 5-6 miles of the house so not going out of my way to do anything.  

Need to take the outback down as they said they could probably get to it this week... get the heater fan working and the plug for the cig lighter is loose and the phone charger does not come on... I have a little plug in flashlight that is handy to keep in the car too.  Need heat and the fan to blow it for the winter.... plus have them look at the muffler and decide if I need a whole new system, pipes and all, or if they can just replace the muffler part at the end of the pipe and the tailpipe. 

Gotta find a hooded sweatshirt to put on to go out there this morning.  BRRRR...🥶 don't want winter. Guess I am getting old !!!


----------



## Ridgetop

In summer heat of 105+ degrees I long for cooler weather.  When it comes I long for warmer weather.  It misted and sprinkled all day yesterday.  Rained hard last night and was still lightly raining this am.  Went to the barn to check the ewes with lambs and found myself thinking how much I hate rain.  This after wishing for rain to break the drought!!!

Just can't please me!  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

I don't like the real hot but then we don't often get 100's here and only for a day or 2.  I like our weather here for the most part overall... It was just quite a "waker-upper" with the drop overnight in temps.  It is nice out there now if a little windy.  Sun is out so no complaints.  
Calling for some warmer temps with some of that trop storm coming in ? Nicole maybe?  that is coming towards Fla then up the cost.  Thurs and Fri for rain and warmer temps.  
Just not wanting the real cold winter... at least not yet... But this coming weekend after that trop storm weather goes by, it is supposed to drop like a rock.... 20's at night??? BRRR🥶

DS  has his one truck apart so is driving the r&w truck I would haul hay with so not today.  He took today off work, and is working on it and other stuff that he says he just never gets to....Hmm... wonder what that is about. But it is good that he is getting some things done while it is not raining or something is broke down and desperate for it.  I think we are going to town to the stockyard for the "appreciation dinner" and a bred cow sale... not to buy... but to check out prices.  Neither of us has any disposable income right now to spend on cows.  In fact, I want to get those couple in at the nurse cow pasture and get them preg checked... might be worth seeing if the vet is coming in this direction and get him to swing by and check those 4-5... they have to be at least 4-5 months... I have to do some searching to see when the bull came out since it is not on my work calendar which is where I usually put it.... but I am thinking it might have been in July....
He did take the tractor to the guy so that they can get on it...sometime before the weather gets bad so we will have it to use this winter.    

Going out to do a few more things in the sun... Bring the clothes in too as with the strong breeze they ought to be dry.  Need to load the meters and hoses for tomorrow mornings set up too.  Always something on the list...


----------



## farmerjan

Wednesday.  Chilly start, down to 35 last night.  Sun is out, it was breezy earlier but had died down.  Up to low 60's. 
Took some ground beef to Deb for tacos tomorrow night.  She is working from here remote all week. 
Went up and set up at farm for this afternoon and then went to get the truck to move round bales.  There are corral panels on it that we were going to set up at pasture last night on our way to the dinner and cow sale and there is still quite a bit of grass there so not moving them out yet.  So they are still on the truck.  Maybe tomorrow???? 
Customer appreciation dinner at stockyards was good... prime rib sandwiches, sides of pot salad, mac salad, coleslaw or mac and cheese, drink, cookie... or hd or hamburg if preferred.  Cow sale was good... they were pretty high... 2,000 range for the bred heifers and for the cows with calves... 18-2400 overall... some were smooth mouth which is old... bulls were cheap..... we didn't buy anything.  Going to haul a load of calves for a neighbor on Friday to town.... 

Going to test here shortly, have to go back in the morning.  
Texted 2 farms for next week... already scheduled for Friday morning... 

Had to be in some this afternoon to do work computer stuff... trying to get all the farms over on this "new to me" computer before the other one kicks the bucket.  Worked on trying to come up with a report one farmer wants of specific cows at a time frame of 125 to 200 days bred...can't seem to find the right controls in the data base items to make it do what I wanted.  Called down to computer support but the girl I have worked with several times is not there today and she makes things make sense... maybe will be able to catch up with her tomorrow.  

Missing a heifer at the pasture we were going to set up at.  DS is going to have to walk way up the steep hill in the woods as my knees won't take it.  Hoping someone did not shoot her... we lost one there, one year to hunters not knowing what they were shooting at....
Going to check on cows at another pasture since I did not move any hay, before I go to work.  So, out the door I go now.


----------



## rachels.haven

farmerjan said:


> Hey, @Mini Horses ... do you have a reference on the mag article on the black buzzards?  I try to keep up with any and all stuff about them so that I can make sure I have info at my fingertips when people try to tell me I can't do this or I have to do that.
> 
> I got up and let the chickens out, the buff hen was in the shelter with the chickens still in the crates... I just "ignored her" and did what I had to so she doesn't feel threatened.  At least she is coming in for feed and water.
> 
> Went to town since the farm had cancelled and got some "gorilla" duct type tape that 2 different guys said would be better than just duct tape.  I also picked up a roll of extra wide that is like flex seal tape but not as expensive... Also ran through Walmart and got 2 more of the plastic "storage bins" that are fairly shallow to put plant pots in to make moving them in and out easier on nice sunny days; and a couple odd things.
> I also bought some "kaiser" rolls... used to call them hard rolls when I was a kid but these did not have the poppy seeds that I remember... Now I am no dummy, nor am I a rocket scientist or Rhodes math scholar.... BUT.... they had 2 for .84... and I was looking around and they had a package of 6... for 3.29 as were most all the packages of "specialty breads".... Now I got to figuring... 2/.84 means 4/1.68 ; means 6/2.52 ; means 8/3.36... am I missing something here????   I mean really???? I was wanting 4 or maybe 6... So I just got 2 pkgs. of the 2/.84...
> 
> Stopped by the dairy and got the 2 gal bucket of milk I was going to get on the way home from testing...
> 
> We had light sprinklely  showers when I got up and some more off and on.  It tried to clear off some this afternoon with some sun peeking out but more clouds kept rolling in.  The nicest thing is it was only down to 60 last night and I had put all the rest of the plants out... so they got some decent light and some light soft watering.  We are supposed to get a little more tonight so that would be great.
> I repotted 2 small spider plants that I got a couple weeks ago... yeah, like I don't have enough ??? but these are solid green in the middle and the white stripe is on the outside of the leaves... opposite of what the ones I have are.  Couldn't resist them at the nursery and they were marked down as they were trying to get rid of stuff before getting in the "holiday plants.".... So they are in their own hanging pots... I watered them a bit to settle the dirt, and am hoping that the rain will be decent tonight and give them a thorough watering of natural moisture.
> 
> My Thanksgiving cactus's are blooming... a light pink, and an almost white with a little pink are really looking nice... have a darker pink/reddish one getting close.  The one that is supposed to be a Christmas cactus looks like it has some decent buds coming... I had 2 that were salmon colored... but something got into them on the back porch under the table a few times and many leaflets got broken off... I did save a bunch and some are actually rooting and looks like some growth, but they will not flower for a year or two... hope there is some of the salmon/orange colored ones.  I will spend a little extra to get a nice one this year if I find one.
> I always try to rescue some of the ones from like Lowes or Walmart after the season for clearance prices... usually $1 or so each after the flowers have fallen off... The one this year that is coming along is the whitish with a little pink that was one of those bargain ones.  They like alot of long dark nights and cooler for a month or more before they start to bloom... These are coming along nicely.  I will wait until after the holidays and the fallen leaflets are well rooted and then transplant them into their own little pots so they can come on for next year.
> 
> A few of the african violets are putting up flower buds... @rachels.haven .... have you ever had or heard of "fungus gnats".???? Seems like I got them in mine and they have done a number on some of my nicest plants... leaves get limp and darker in the center where the stem attaches..die off... almost like crown rot with all the leaves just going limp and the plant just down to no leaves;   and there were all these little tiny "flies" and I got the little sticky traps to try to catch them.  There are a few that I lost which was really upsetting... I have never seen or heard of them before... but I guess they are common in houseplants... maybe not just in violets????  Had to have brought it in with a few of the odd new plants I picked up.  I have found that the crowns are actually putting out some new leaves, so I am monitoring them and will try to salvage some of the plants with new cuttings off the crowns when they get a little bigger.   I did stick some other leaves that were limp near the crown but seemed okay near the leaf part; into medium to try to start new plants from the leaf....
> 
> Carried some stuff up to the storage room upstairs, and looked in the 2 bedrooms that need the ceilings torn down.  There was all sorts of noise up there and I came down and left the door open, to the storage room in the center...and then a little while later I heard some noise in the kitchen and there was a DAM#@D SQUIRREL in the kitchen trying to get out the window.  I opened the back door and it finally ran across the floor and out the door. I think it came down the stairs as there were 2 empty boxes that were knocked over too....  So that is probably what I have heard upstairs a few times... GRRR.  I was really P.O.ed... at least he did not break the couple of "tiles" that I have from years ago.... that are leaned up against the window sill on the counter.  Maybe it will have scared him enough to convince him to stay out for a bit...??
> Also caught another mouse and I am betting that is what got into the planter on the counter behind the sink the other day...  I really want to get going in these upstairs bedrooms and get the ceilings down... get any "holes" plugged up so the critters can't get in that way and get it insulated, and the ceilings done....
> 
> Because of the wet, sprinkles,  and all I did not work outside doing much around the yard.  The maple tree has lost nearly all the leaves so I can rake them up and "bed down" the flower gardens along the porch and get them all situated pretty soon.  I think that the possibility of showers is over b y noon tomorrow... so might be able to get some of the buckets washed out and all that sort of stuff.  Got more plants to dump in the garden and some I want to plant along the split rail fence so see if they come back up next year.
> 
> Got a mouse in the kitchen in the trap today,  and just now saw one that ran into the LR and I guess realized I was right there,  and took off and ran the other way...  😡😡🤬🤬🤬. Added 2 more sticky traps with a little peanut butter in the middle, to the 3 snap traps I have out..... little basturds .


Hi! Fungus gnats usually are either harmless (and I hate them) or a symptom of rotting plant matter (and I still hate them). The old way to get rid of them is to water with mosquito dunk water, which I think is a readily available form of BT. Maybe trouble shoot and look for reasons they would be rotting somewhere or staying too wet while waging war on those pests? They don't hurt the plant supposedly but they get freaking everywhere!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @rachels.haven .... there are a few plants that probably were waterlogged when I got them.... you know cheap ones that I managed to rejuvinate....and then they were overcome by the too wet roots?  The nursery/greenhouse that I like to go to,  gets in some nice ones, but I swear they water them and then leave them sit in water... the pots drip when you pick them up so you know they are over saturated.  They buy them in, don't grow them.  Sometimes they have nice ones and sometimes they are just eh.... but they get in miniature ones and few other places do.  Who knows but I didn't have all this leaf rotting going on until the little gnats appeared.... and since it seems like I have caught the majority of them, and continue to catch a few on those sticky things occasionally now...., but the plants seem so be much better... and some of the "dead crowns" are all of a sudden showing some new green leaves coming out, so I have not ditched them all yet.  I have dumped any that looked rotted at the crown.  I never remember my mom having that problem.... but she only had about 20 I guess... I am well past that now.   

The missing heifer is in with the neighbors steers... she must have come in heat and went through/over the fence.  It is mostly hi-tensile wire but it was not put up with a way to electrify it;  so it is basically useless in my opinion.... and the owner has health problems, he is my age, and it was his mom's place, so there is no chance of any improvements being made to the  fencing except what we do.  Next year maybe we will just run some steers there... or if we have some old cows... we used to keep 3-6 old cows with their last calf and then they would all go to town when the grass got short.  Didn't have any of the "one and dones" as we call them, we sold most all the old cows we had and I didn't buy any this year with the knees and all.... 
These heifers and their hormones.....

I went by and checked another place with 14 cows that are due to start calving very soon.  They were with the bull that only got the 6 bred and then the rest were open... so we put 2 bulls in with them to get them bred fast... and they were all checked 60+ days preg when we rechecked them, so we put them at this other pasture for the summer... lots of grass... they are fat as ticks.... they look good.  Then left for the farm.... but I had a tire that was almost flat... the owner of that pasture had an air compressor, so I blew up the tire and didn't hear any leak.... so when I got to the farm I noticed it was down a little so I ran home and switched vehicles... that farm is only 5-6 miles or so away... I will have to see if it is flatter in the morning after I get home from testing... and run down to the co-op and get them to pull it and see if they can find the leak.  Probably picked up a nail or something again....

Then if I can get that straightened out, I want to drop it off at the mechanics nearby, and see about getting the heater fan working and the cig lighter tightened up and working... and tell me if they can do the muffler without me having to replace the whole thing.... 

Testing went okay... I got home at 7:45... brought all the spider plants in real quick, they were practically shivering hide)... I would not have normally left them out so long but the soft tire and all that kinda took more time than I had planned so I didn't get home to do them before milking time.... and then went out and locked in the 3 chickens.  

Just ate a bowl of potato soup that I tried... .99 special at sharp shopper one day, I decided to try it... It was okay... not great... but that is a cheap supper when it is cold out.  

Have to be back in the barn at 5:30... it will be cold... but next week starting on sun or mon, night times are supposed to be in the 20's and days only in the 40's.....   .

Going in to take a good hot shower and hit the hay early....


----------



## farmerjan

I was going to say it was noon... but it is 2 p.m.  Oh well.... 
I went out and the tire was totally flat this morning which I expected so I took the red forester back to the farm this morning to test.  
Of course, the owner's did not do the updates on the computer, so after trying for 20 minutes, and the son not being able to get it staightened up, I went back to the barn to pull the meters off the lines as the washing cycles were done.  The son comes down and said he finally got it working... shut down the internet system also and then it all worked on restart.... so he helped pull the rest of the meters and then I went back to the house to do the test day info.  Got it all updated and info sent, so that now I can pack the samples.  
Then came by and got the air tank full at the compressor at DS's barn.... came home, got the tire blown up and went directly to the co-op.  They did not have anything waiting, so got right in.  Seems there was a slice inbetween the treads.... that had to have happened on the road somewhere, since it was going flat when I got to the farm to check the bred cows... I had not been off road in any pastures before that... when I was looking for the heifer, I was driving the roads, along there looking for her out in a field she wasn't supposed to be in.  

So, they did a patch inside the tire.... hopefully it will hold for a bit because the tires are decent... not ready to replace them very soon.   Then I went down the road to the garage that I want to do the heater fan and fix the cig plug, and a couple other little things.  Left it there and the neighbor picked me up on his way home from work and dropped me off at the house.  

I moved the spider plants all out, it is in the mid-upper 60's this afternoon.  Mostly cloudy with a little sun peeking out.  Going to cloud up more, and then rain starting tonight and most of the day tomorrow.  It will be good for the plants to get another good "rain watering"..... I will take all the smaller pots out of the plastic totes I have them in so they don't get waterlogged... just a good soaking... then I will be able to put them back in to carry them in the house.  It is supposed to stay "warm" through Sat and then temps start to drop.... So they will be coming back in;  and by the looks of it, they will be in for the winter... Weekdays next week are only supposed to be in the 40's and lows in the 20"s.....BRRRRR

Just ate a sandwich for lunch, and am going in to go in and get the samples packed.  

When I got home earlier and let the chickens out... found a pile of feathers and figured the buff hen was gone... But I saw her  when I turned out the others.  It looks like she got away under some thick brush... I am thinking it is a hawk... the others are being very cautious when they go out... that is also why I think it is a hawk... maybe the hen will start going in and staying in the shelter at night...She saw me and took off like a shot so she has gotten more spooky... I won't close up the one spot in the back of the shelter since it opens out behind it,  right at the big pine trees and the brush back there where they seem to feel safer..... if it were a fox or a coon or something, they would be more incline to stay in the shelter or right around the front where there is alot of "human activity".... but staying in brushy, tree limb and closed in quarters makes me think that they know a hawk can't fly down to get them,  like in the more open areas. 
Don't know how this is going to work with the turkeys... they are alot bigger than the chickens... might help to protect the chickens if they can stay together... the hawk will never be able to attack and carry off a turkey.  If it attacks one, I will be able to take care of the hawk.  

Got some stuff on the truck to go to the dumpsters again so want to do that before it rains.  Going to swing by the cardboard dumpster on the way back too....


----------



## farmerjan

Not turning into a good day.  Packed the samples and took to the place where UPS picks up late down the road.  Forester sounded a little funny when I tried to start it... but seemed to run fine. The other day, I had checked the antifreeze and oil and washer fluid in both the outback and the forester since they were sitting there.  Power steering on the outback had a little whine and the fluid was down a little... Added to the overflow tank on the antifreeze on both....
So, when I came home from dropping off the samples.  I shut forester off and took all the meters and hoses out and got them in the storage totes.  Put all the bags of garbage in the car to go to the dumpster,  and then would go get feed at the co-op and wouldn't have to move it from the truck to the car.  Car started a little funny again, but then seemed to run fine so I just figured I would stop and have them check it...at the co-op it also sounded a little funny and I thought maybe there was something like a branch in the fan belt making noise but nothing.  It was nearly 6 so I just figured to come on home and go down there tomorrow... stopped on the road to back into the driveway and it stalled ..... almost didn't restart and it sounded awful when it did... got it backed into the driveway and that is where it will sit until they come look at it or come get it... there is a warranty on the motor and if anything is going wrong with it, I am not going to drive it.... I was going to have them look at it since it also wasn't putting out any heat, but I thought it was probably the thermostat.....Temp gauge inside was reading right about in the middle which is perfectly safe.  .  I want to cry...

So. of course I went to get in the truck... haven't driven it in a couple days... battery was stone dead.... Put charger on it... got it charged a bit,  and used start function to get it started, to go to Deb's for taco supper... I know it needs a battery, was planning to do it soon, but wanted to get the outback straightened up... figuring I had the forester to drive too... TOMORROW the truck gets a battery.... let it run at deb's for a bit , and then it started okay... but if it gets as cold as they say, I DO NOT want to deal with it... 

Going to help DS load the cattle at the friend's place, bring the bull back to doug's farm to go in the bull lot with our other bulls ( they rent the bull from us)... and I guess DS will go to town with the cattle and I will go get a new battery.....It is supposed to be raining.....not going to deal with a battery charger in the miserable weather... 

I come out from Deb's and truck starts... start up the driveway... it's up a hill... and I see "eye's";  thinking a deer, then shorter so maybe a fox or coyote... then see white... and it is a sheep... thinking OH SH!T... DS's sheep are out... then realize there is one white and one black... NOT HIS..... so I get to the top of the driveway, shut the gate so they can't get out on the road... call deb at house... she comes out and shuts a couple gates and then I come back down and she calls them and they finally follow her into the 2 fields and shuts the gates... They are fairly friendly... so are used to people... and they are wooled lambs.... 50-60 lbs.  Called DS and he has no idea of who might have some sheep... thinking they might be someone that got a couple 4-H lambs or something.  So, we will make some calls tomorrow I guess,  since we know many more people than deb does.... 
 Came on home finally after we got the gates shut and hopefully they will stay in the field... It is board fence and I don't think they can get through it.  There is a shelter in there where the tractor is, so can get in out of the rain if they want... and there is a waterer but don't know if they will know how to drink out of it... but it is supposed to rain so they won't die of thirst if they have to eat some wet grass.... It will hopefully hold them until an owner can be found.... 

What next???? I did shut the gate at the top of her driveway to deter them from going out on the road if they do happen to get out of the fence... it was built to contain horses... 4 boards .... so not real close but not too far apart....

I am ready for a shower and bed... 🥱😴😴


----------



## Baymule

I hate vehicle problems. That sucks about the Forester and I hope it can get fixed soon. My fear is getting stranded somewhere. 

The fuel gauge on my truck quit a few days ago, shows empty, red light on and it sounds the warning. Yeah, I watch miles and will fill it more frequently, but it’s a pain. I’ll get it fixed, but not right now.


----------



## Mini Horses

I had an ol truck once that had a bad gauge.  Every fill, I'd calculate the miles, reset trip gauge to zero and put a post it note on there to know when to get worried.      even carried a couple gallons in a can sometimes...in case.  Oh, what we do!   But ran good and with over 350k on it, not taking it apart for a gauge.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses .  Same for us with the gauge thing.  I did the same, reset the mileage counter and always kept a 2 gal can of gas in the back... Poured that in the truck and then refilled nearly every time, to keep it fresh.  I think I put over another 100,000 on it when it finally just quietly quit. I think we calculated it had over 475,000 on it because the odometer did not go that high. But I had a piece of paper in the glove box and kept track once it tripped the 99,999 and started over. I bought it used for little or nothing at the time... Toyota with the old 22R engine that never quit...


----------



## farmerjan

The new vehicles with the electronic fuel gauges and all the warning stuff are just a pain in the butt....The thing is they have made vehicles for any total idiot to drive and they don't have to even know how to do simple things like CHECK the oil or anything... BUT.... now if something registers a little bit OFF, they will shut everything down and leave you stranded... like that stupid temp sensor on the dually truck on our trip to NH this past spring...
Speaking of that;  DS had the hoses checked and tightened on the radiator by the mechanic and he said that they were good but that the minute "seep" of the plastic/metal radiator where they are "melded" together would have to be replaced.  It is a MAJOR JOB.... and it started to leak really bad just the other day... so truck is totally out of commision now.... until it gets done... and with all the electronic crap I am not sure if DS is going to try to do it himself or not.... not as simple as taking the radiator out and putting in a new one... and to get to it is a total NIGHTMARE..... and he wonders why I don't want the explorer.....even the other truck that was my father's is a 1999 and has alot of that crap on it....

Except to get the new battery in my little ranger, not going to deal with vehicles today....
IT IS POURING RAIN..... keep getting "squalls" of straight downpours... then lets up a bit... . Going to be a wet one getting the cattle sorted and loaded.... They should have shipped them sooner... there will not be many at the stockyards which might be good... but there won't be hardly any buyers there either due to it being hunting season.... NOT the time to sell....But people don't ask us and they decide what they want with no experience in the subtle ins and outs of livestock....
It has let up just this minute... maybe it will be a lull again when we go there. 

Going out to let the chickens out just before I leave to go meet DS... going out to start the truck first... so I can put the charger on it if I need to, before opening up the chickens. 

It is a decent 57 out there... never dropped below 55 and supposed to get up in the mid 60's and stay there even through the night only down to 58-60... sun tomorrow then DROPPING....

Good day to stay in and curl up with a cup of hot cocoa and a good book. 

At least I have my nice new "Dry Shod" boots to keep my feet dry... unfortunately they are not real tall... but I am going to try the next taller size and see if I can get them on and off the ankle.... will be worth it to have these for just wet ground and a taller pair for "mucky wet stuff" if I can get them on... Going to look at the kind with zippers too to see if that will work since I am getting more "active" with the animals again...

Time to get things going... SURE... it is pouring down again.  We have had at least a half inch or more by the looks of it in the bucket on the deck.....One good thing, at least it has a chance to settle in some, inbetween the downpours so not running off in rivers.... and the wind is not blowing much so not like "hurricane" weather even though it is the remnants of that tropical storm... ? Nicole ? ...

Did you get much of it @Mike CHS ???  I bet that @Mini Horses  is getting her fair share of it too.  @secuono  also in the central part of Va....

How about the other Va members?  Don't hear from many of you..... how are you all faring this year?????


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> The fuel gauge on my truck quit a few days ago, shows empty, red light on and it sounds the warning. Yeah, I watch miles and will fill it more frequently, but it’s a pain. I’ll get it fixed, but not right now.


Better carry a 5 gallon can of diesel just in case.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Better carry a 5 gallon can of diesel just in case.


Most of the time, it will go close to 400 miles per tank. I’ll just top it off at 200, that way I’ll never run out. But I still don’t like it.


----------



## secuono

farmerjan said:


> The new vehicles with the electronic fuel gauges and all the warning stuff are just a pain in the butt....The thing is they have made vehicles for any total idiot to drive and they don't have to even know how to do simple things like CHECK the oil or anything... BUT.... now if something registers a little bit OFF, they will shut everything down and leave you stranded... like that stupid temp sensor on the dually truck on our trip to NH this past spring...
> Speaking of that;  DS had the hoses checked and tightened on the radiator by the mechanic and he said that they were good but that the minute "seep" of the plastic/metal radiator where they are "melded" together would have to be replaced.  It is a MAJOR JOB.... and it started to leak really bad just the other day... so truck is totally out of commision now.... until it gets done... and with all the electronic crap I am not sure if DS is going to try to do it himself or not.... not as simple as taking the radiator out and putting in a new one... and to get to it is a total NIGHTMARE..... and he wonders why I don't want the explorer.....even the other truck that was my father's is a 1999 and has alot of that crap on it....
> 
> Except to get the new battery in my little ranger, not going to deal with vehicles today....
> IT IS POURING RAIN..... keep getting "squalls" of straight downpours... then lets up a bit... . Going to be a wet one getting the cattle sorted and loaded.... They should have shipped them sooner... there will not be many at the stockyards which might be good... but there won't be hardly any buyers there either due to it being hunting season.... NOT the time to sell....But people don't ask us and they decide what they want with no experience in the subtle ins and outs of livestock....
> It has let up just this minute... maybe it will be a lull again when we go there.
> 
> Going out to let the chickens out just before I leave to go meet DS... going out to start the truck first... so I can put the charger on it if I need to, before opening up the chickens.
> 
> It is a decent 57 out there... never dropped below 55 and supposed to get up in the mid 60's and stay there even through the night only down to 58-60... sun tomorrow then DROPPING....
> 
> Good day to stay in and curl up with a cup of hot cocoa and a good book.
> 
> At least I have my nice new "Dry Shod" boots to keep my feet dry... unfortunately they are not real tall... but I am going to try the next taller size and see if I can get them on and off the ankle.... will be worth it to have these for just wet ground and a taller pair for "mucky wet stuff" if I can get them on... Going to look at the kind with zippers too to see if that will work since I am getting more "active" with the animals again...
> 
> Time to get things going... SURE... it is pouring down again.  We have had at least a half inch or more by the looks of it in the bucket on the deck.....One good thing, at least it has a chance to settle in some, inbetween the downpours so not running off in rivers.... and the wind is not blowing much so not like "hurricane" weather even though it is the remnants of that tropical storm... ? Nicole ? ...
> 
> Did you get much of it @Mike CHS ???  I bet that @Mini Horses  is getting her fair share of it too.  @secuono  also in the central part of Va....
> 
> How about the other Va members?  Don't hear from many of you..... how are you all faring this year?????


It was almost 80 the other day. Cold and raining today. VA can never decide what season it is.


----------



## Ridgetop

That is when we all get colds.  One day 80-90 the next 50.


----------



## Mini Horses

We're at 78 right now and rain is coming on down again....same temps tomorrow, no rain, down to 50 on Sunday?????  This time of year we get a different season every couple of days.    . Then mid to upper 60s all week....ok by me.  Hate cold!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, it has been a warm day... so the rain is not so "terrible".... this afternoon late it actually got warmer and felt just like a warm summer rain... or a warm summer downpour..... all according to which 15 minutes you were out there....
DS texted and said it would be 10:30 to meet instead of 9:30.... so that was fine.  I went out to the chickens and let them out of the crate... did not even try to look for the buff hen.... came back in for a little bit. 
Left to go meet DS and we went to Christy's .  They had gotten the cows separated away from the calves and our bull and in the smaller pen to load.  It went pretty well overall... they do not have a crowd gate in the pen to help "push them" into the trailer so we went around the pen several times.  Got the bull who walked right in nice and quiet, and took 4-5 in with him.  DS shut the "cut gate" to keep them in.  Then got another group in and he shut the 2nd cut gate... there was one jersey calf and 3 black ones that were a PAIN... and he and Christy actually took one of her feeders that is about 8 ft long... aluminum legs with a plastic like liner that makes it fairly light weight... and held it up sideways to use as a push barrier so they had to go into the trailer finally.  There were 4 jersey steers that a neighbor actually raised on bottles then grazed with her angus cows.... so they are more "pets" and they are a PITA to make go where they think they shouldn't go... like pushing them out of the way type of "pets".... but we finally got them loaded. 

We came back to the barn, he went in the trailer, got the cut gates opened, then got the bull off,  so we could reload him in the back section to drop off down in the big field with the other bulls.  I had mentioned about the "green car" (outback) going in to get the heater fan and a couple other things worked on and that I was driving the "red car" (forester), and that it started acting up and quit and I almost didn't get it started to back into the driveway... and that it was going to have to go in for them to look at it since the engine is under warranty.... so then I went to get in the truck and the battery was totally dead... and I knew it would be needing one, and I hadn't started it in a couple days... when I ran it daily it wasn't a problem, but that I was going to have to get one so that I didn't get left stranded when it turned cold next week.
So, DS said, well, he//, we'll take the battery out of my little red truck (the one that had the close encounter of the third kind with the stupid mule a couple weeks ago)... they were supposed to come get it this past week but didn't get here yet... so we managed to pry the hood up and worked the cables off it and got the battery out.  He said it was a pretty new battery and I didn't have to take it but that I could have it ... HEY, I said I don't care as long as it starts the truck.... and then he said he owed me a battery;  that I let him have one out of one of the vehicles back awhile ago and he had never replaced it... I think it was just sitting in the forester a couple years ago before I finally got the engine put in it or something... but anyway... I'll take it.  Anyway,  he said he would get it put in later today or tomorrow... asked if I wanted to take a ride and go to the stockyard with him...since it was raining, unless I had something else I wanted to do today... so I said sure, I would go.

  So we went to town, unloaded the calves,;  and then ate lunch at the stockyard, and sat and watched the sale.  Prices were all over the place... some good and some dirt cheap.  Although neither of us has any "disposable cash"... he wound up buying 8 pretty decent black bull calves @ 550 lbs or so... for $1.00/lb... 8 calves cost just shy of $5,000....which was totally ridiculously cheap... and if there had been any money for me to spend... I could have bought some heifers that ranged from $.35 to 1.00 /lb... which was even more ridiculously cheap... some were decent, a few were real "decent" (good).... but until the explorer gets sold,  I do not have extra cash right now.  
I have said for the last 30+ years that you DO NOT SELL IN NOVEMBER... especially not the weeks during hunting season.....and DS was sitting there with Caleb, who used to work for us as a teenager... and he said to him.... I was told years ago that the time to buy was in November... and looked at me... and then started smiling... and Caleb said;  "and do I know who would have told you that",  and then they both started to laugh a little.... 
SEE MOM DOES KNOW SOMETHING..........

DS is going to try to put together a couple groups to have some to sell in Feb as the buyers are gearing up to get stuff for spring turnout.... and then maybe make some money on both the weight gain from now til then....AND make money per pound also.... buying these bull calves at $.20 to $.50 cents a pound less, castrating, vaccinating, getting them bunk broke and weaned for the 45-60 day amount of time minimum for these guys that are looking for calves that are ready to go out and start grazing......and are willing to pay for it.... 

He is ALSO talking about trying to get enough to put out on grass for us,  also,  and then have 50-70 to sell in the fall... that weigh 8-900 lbs or so... that makes a tractor trailer... 48-50,000 lbs...  60 @850 lbs is 51,000 lbs.... say at the 1.60/lb range... that is 81,000 + dollars.... okay... say he has 850 / hd in them (which is high figuring 1.50/lb @ 550 lbs....)  and we figure 1.50/day for 90 days silage...that's 135 in silage per head...then they go on grass;  so that gets them up to 985.. add some medicine/vaccinations @ 15/hd... so say 1,000/head x 60 head= 60,000 in them total..... and getting back only 1.60 /lb for them at the heavier weights...( which we have been seeing them bringing more along the lines of 1.63-1.70),  so 21,000 return for about 8 months total work.....
That's not including any that he puts together to sell sooner, as feeders... and if the market is real good, he will have some added income from these bull calves he buys and castrates, vaccinates and then gets sold after 90 days... for 1.65-1.95/lb... and only feeding for 90 days... and they will gain around 100 lbs or more (1 lb gain a day is low end)...so he can make .15 to .30/lb on the weight plus the gained weight..... 

Of course, if you lose a couple (2-5% death loss is considered good)... and we work hard to not lose any... then it gets absorbed in the totals.... but still....  I think that he can do this and he likes to do this feeding... I have to see what he has in the silage... not counting the cost to build the pit as that has to be taken off over 10 years... but the yearly amount/ amortization,  would be pretty close to equal what it cost for the bags and bagger and all that...  I think... so it would be the actual cost of doing the silage... seed, fertilizer, planting, chopping/harvesting etc.... but I figure at 1.50/day that will be pretty fair amount for cost to feed per head...... 

Every years' harvest is going to be different also... but with the farmers going out, there are fewer to do things like this on a smaller scale ( as opposed to the big feeder/backgrounding guys that precondition 2-3,000  at a time) like the 60-100 DS is thinking....and if we keep buying a few here and there... we can put together some groups....

And by doing this, we will not have so much tied up in a consistent number of cow/calf pairs so more flexible... buy  if we have too much grass, or sell if it gets dry and drought conditions... 

I don't know, but I think he needs to seriously think about doing this... and whatever he gets in "inheritance money"... if they don't keep squabbling over stupid stuff and get the house sold so they don't keep paying out money for the upkeep/taxes/ins/lawyers fees etc.... then he will have some money to use for cash flow...

I never wanted to get this "big"... but if he wants to "retire" and do this, he needs to do it on a scale that makes it worthwhile and makes some money... he is 20 years younger than me... it needs to be in place as he can retire from his VDOT job in 7 years.... 

So, enough about that.... It was a nice enough day with him... got back and we got the 8 new ones into the barn, feed in the bunk...they were very interested in eating hay... it will take them a few days to get into eating the grain... and then in a week/10 days or so, we will castrate and vaccinate them after they have settled in and not stressed.  This group of 8 ( bought as 5 and 3) are all very quiet and calm in the barn... came off the trailer and not running nuts, or "snorty", wanting to challenge you, or anything like that....  And best of all, they were "cheap"..... 

I am going in to take a shower and wash my hair and sit and watch a DVD movie on the TV... 

Got 2 more mice this morning...  😡🤬🤬 Guess the best thing , they were on the sticky traps alongside the plant that got dug all up.... MAYBE one or both were the trouble makers....


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like buying weaned 500-600 lb. calves is the way to go.   Since he likes that it will be less stress on you as well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good deal on the calves!   

I had a mouse inside Thurs night...saw it run into a closet.  Set a trap there.  Fri morn it was caught!!  First I've seen in almost 2 yrs, so unusual. Lots of cats!


----------



## farmerjan

Partly sunny this morning, temp is 58 at 8:30.  Supposed to be decent, maybe some clouds and spotty showers... then DROP like a lead balloon into the 30's tonight, 40's tomorrow and then 20's at night and low 40's days for the next week.  BIG CHANGE....... and there is supposed to be some cold rain on Tues/wed and possibility of some ICE ??? They are "watching it".  
Great. 

This will take care of any of the plants that were "holding on"... and I will empty the planters and all sometime after that and add to the soil here around the house for next years plants.  
All the spider plants will come inside this afternoon for sure.  I also will have a bucket of water to use to water them with for a bit too from all the rain. The rain gauge near the house has 2.1 inches total in it... the one out by the fence usually has a smidgen more.  
Boy did the wind blow last night from the backside of what was left of tropical storm Nicole... I thought it was going to make the plants all get blown off the table on the deck... but that side was a little more protected.  Everything got well watered... 

Going out to let the chickens out here in a few minutes then come in and eat something.  Going to go around and see what needs doing out there today while it is warmer.... Have to go to the farm sometime when DS is there later and get the battery switched.  
Will wait a day or 2 for this to all soak in good and then go get the hay moved... haven't done that yet since DS has had the r&w bale truck until he got the other one put back together... and he got the panels off it so now it is empty again.  

Time to get going and not waste the nice day.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, mostly a good day even if I didn't get much done here.  The other rain gauge that is out away from any "protection" had 2.6 inches in it so I will say 2.5 inches of rain out of "Nicole".... It all soaked in real good too.  

DS wanted me to come down to the barn and help with the new calves so I said I would be down in a little bit.  Half an hour I went down after letting the chickens out and all.  Turns out the guy where we used to run cattle, that has these "deer plots" that are SOOOOO necessary to the deer's survival in this area .... was there.  DS had gotten a couple of calves for him... a jersey and a 1/2 jersey... a couple weeks ago..... and he was cutting them... He does not like them banded and so we let him cut his own... and then was going to take them to his house... and get back the 2 heifers that he got of mine 6+ months ago and has now decided won't make good cows... one is a jer/ang and the other is a hol/ang.  Also he wanted me to stick my arm up that char heifer I got a couple weeks ago and make sure she was not preg... and I didn't feel anything... she was in with the bull calves for 2 weeks so we gave her a lute shot for insurance... Didn't want to give her a shot on the off chance she was  far along .  So loaded her, then loaded D's 2 cut (castrated) calves and were getting in the truck,  when DS gets a phone call from work... another tree down across a road... so I followed him down to where they had to be unloaded, then DS took my truck to go to work, and I unloaded the 2 and then we had to get the 2 heifers loaded... Of course, they wouldn't come into the small catch pen he set up in the corner of the lot... after around and around, he got the small jersey we just took there, and he went in the pen and the heifer that was being stupid followed right on his heels.  Slammed the trailer door, then D went in and got the steer separated out from the 2 heifers with the "cut gate" inside so we could let him back off... It was a very long process.... because D said oh, the heifers will come right in... welllllll, not with a strange thing sitting right there at the gate (trailer) that looks all threatening and scary..... but you can't tell D anything... finally his son had come by the barn and helped to do it....
But, they are back, and I unloaded them and the char heifer,  at the nurse cow pasture with the other heifers that are there.  In a couple days they will hopefully settle in and start coming in with the rest of them for grain... they will both most likely get sold... neither "do anything " for me as ones to keep to breed... the jer/ang is small and nothing special... the hol/ang is the "stupid acting one" and is a little high headed... don't need that.  Past time to get some money out of them... Good thing is they ate his grass all summer... he was never in a hurry to get them in for us to go get them...so, I quit asking.  They will get sold whenever we have a trailer going to the sale and it is convenient.  DS is going to evaluate these heifers and make some choices to keep or sell and they will just go with the sell ones...whenever.  But at least they are here now where we can do something with them. 

So, I got the truck and trailer back and brought DS's truck home to my house... and he got done with the tree shortly after and came to my house, and traded.  He was going back to the barn and said to some down and we would put the battery in... his has side posts, mine needs top posts, but he had another battery there that he put in it instead.  Said it came out of "something" and he had it on charge and it was testing good.  So, hopefully, I will not have to worry about it for awhile.  He said he will get the posts to go in the battery to make it compatible with my truck... 

So we was going to work on fence there to be able to put these latest 8 calves out in the first lot... a couple trees had come down on it and it needed some major fixing... so I offered to stay and help him... we pulled wire back up, he put in some T-posts and I put clips on T-posts and hammered a bunch of staples to reattach wire to the wood posts too.  Got that done and then I came on home.  He went to his house to do his chickens, then stopped by here to look at the car.  It started right up, but in a minute it smelled like something was burning...checked all the belts, the starter to make sure it didn't hang, and then checked all the fluids and there wasn't any water in the radiator... but the overflow thing was full. I had checked all the fluids  just a week or so before on one of the nice sunny days... 

So DS added some antifreeze and then some water and we started it again... and he said there must be a leak for it to be empty... kept checking... and all of a sudden it started to leak water ... bottom radiator hose has a hole in it... SOOOO,  that is hopefully all that it is... I will get a new bottom hose tomorrow morning as I didn't feel like going back out tonight.  I was panicking that the engine had a problem... and luckily, I had not driven it much or far so he doesn't think I did any kind of damage to it... but it could have ruined the engine... All the other fluids that he checked were good like I told him I had checked... I could have done it when going up to feed at the nurse cow pasture and I ride around checking on the cows etc....So we stuck a bucket under it to catch the antifreeze we just put in it... and tomorrow I will get a hose and hopefully he will get it put on for me without too much trouble... He said the reason it stalled was because it was getting hot... luckily I was right here at the house ready to back it in when it did that... so I hadn't driven it far with no water... I had only gone down to the farm bureau to get the feed when it just didn't sound right... but the temp gauge was not showing hot... which he said it wouldn't do if the water was just leaking out.  He said that the overflow should have put the fluid back into the radiator.... but who knows.  The fact that the oil and other fluids are full is good... 

So, I might have dodged a bullet there... With a not too expensive fix .....

I got the chickens in the crate, then got all the plants off the deck and in the house... It is still 60 out, but they keep saying as the clouds dissipate, it is going to drop into the 30's.  Don't need anything to happen to them after keeping them going so well all summer. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny but chilly. I should be able to do a few things I didn't do here today.  

I never did watch a movie so might do it tonight since it is only 7 p.m. and I am in for the night.  Got some clothes and socks that I can sit here and fold too.


----------



## Baymule

You and DS have had a couple of real nice days. Buying those bull calves was a good deal. I like that about never selling in November. That’s so true! But it’s a good time to buy. LOL

You got lucky with that radiator hose! Whew! Good that you didn’t drive it far.


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> .... but she only had about 20 I guess... I am well past that now.


I am curious where you keep all these violets. Do you have shelves with lights, or are they in windows?

I have about 30 leaf cuttings with baby plants that are going to need to be potted soon. I don’t know where I’m going to put them all.


----------



## farmerjan

I have a set of shelves in front of a south/west facing window in the living room for the violets. This is an old house and the windows go down to within about 18-24 inches of the floor so really are longer than what is put into newer houses and down much further than the newer building codes allow.  I have thought of ways to put on an extra room... maybe close in half the front porch for a "sun room".... it is shaded in the summer from the big maple but has more light in the winter...   Blinds that come down to lessen the amount of light in that window,  and in the summer actually very little sun shines through due to the angle.
  BUT... I am outgrowing it so have to figure out something else here soon.  Especially all the spider plants that I potted the babies this summer and are all doing so good.... I want to put up some sort of pole or hanging chain across the dining room 2 windows so they can go there.  They are all in hanging pots but right now they fit in a couple of plastic totes that I can move outside on nice days.  Looks like doing that is done for the year though. 

 Hope to sell a bunch this coming year when I have a BIG YARD SALE, that was supposed to happen this fall and didn't..... I have way too many... but they are so easy and are so good for cleansing the air in the house too.

I really want a greenhouse type room for things....   then could rotate a few in and out of the LR....

I keep the bedroom a little cool for the violets I think... the spider plants don't seem to mind the laundry room with the corner windows even though it is a little cooler.. but there are no doors to shut it off from the dining room or the air flow from the kitchen ... just doorways.  The LR stays a little warmer even though the doorway into the kitchen does not have a door either...

It was down to 35 last night.  Sun and might hit 50 but it is chilly.  I am going to go get the radiator hose... at least my little truck has a good heater....!!!!


----------



## Finnie

I think your idea of a hanging pole or chain across your dining room windows is a great idea for your spider plants.

My south facing window does not have any blinds to protect the violets from direct sun, so I can’t put them there. I’m trying to think of a way to use white paper to make some kind of screen to protect them from the intense sun. But if it blocks too much light, I’d have to make it moveable.

I guess we are in the same boat with our African violets outgrowing their space. I am giving you partial blame for my new hobby of ordering violets on line!   

I have ordered from Violet Barn twice, as well as a few other places. So far I don’t have good luck keeping the Violet Barn ones alive. 4 out of 8 have died from root rot. Then I discovered Lyndon Lyons. The 4 I got from them were much much bigger, and so robust looking. I would like to order more from them, but I have no room for more.

And I have discovered Streptocarpus plants. Since I can’t find those in stores or garden centers, they are the reason I have placed so many on line orders. I’m up to 7 Streps now!


----------



## Ridgetop

Closing in part of the front porch wiith acess  from the window opening sounds like a good plan.  Since the window is already there you will not have to do major construction for a doorway.  The header should already be there.  You can either use a retrofit French window that you can step through or replace the window with a double paned garden door (*not *a slider).  Then put in screens around the porch area, and glass it in with removable windows for winter.  Instant greenhouse in winter and screened porch in summer with LR access.  Using a glass door you can have the view of your flowers and plants.


----------



## secuono

40s today. Lined pants, puffy coat, lips are still blue... 😅


----------



## Baymule

I have flannel lined blue jeans, don’t wear them that often and that’s ok. That sure are nice when I need them.


----------



## farmerjan

secuono said:


> 40s today. Lined pants, puffy coat, lips are still blue... 😅


Didn't really want to put a "like"... mainly wanted to "agree" with you.... Cold here today too.... enough breeze to make it just plain colder out.


----------



## farmerjan

Finnie said:


> I think your idea of a hanging pole or chain across your dining room windows is a great idea for your spider plants.
> 
> My south facing window does not have any blinds to protect the violets from direct sun, so I can’t put them there. I’m trying to think of a way to use white paper to make some kind of screen to protect them from the intense sun. But if it blocks too much light, I’d have to make it moveable.
> 
> I guess we are in the same boat with our African violets outgrowing their space. I am giving you partial blame for my new hobby of ordering violets on line!
> 
> I have ordered from Violet Barn twice, as well as a few other places. So far I don’t have good luck keeping the Violet Barn ones alive. 4 out of 8 have died from root rot. Then I discovered Lyndon Lyons. The 4 I got from them were much much bigger, and so robust looking. I would like to order more from them, but I have no room for more.
> 
> And I have discovered Streptocarpus plants. Since I can’t find those in stores or garden centers, they are the reason I have placed so many on line orders. I’m up to 7 Streps now!


@Finnie ;  the ones I got from the Violet Barn have not done as well either.  Lost a couple of them to what I think was also root and crown rot.  I got a couple from Lyndon Lyons.  I also got a couple from someone on Ebay that have done well but cannot find the order slip.  And I got a couple once from someone on Etsy....

I will have to look up these Streptocarpus plants... 
What about using a sheer curtain to diffuse the light on the window ???


----------



## farmerjan

It was a CHILLY  day... some sun and clouds and a lt breeze but it was down right plain cold out there.  Went and got the lower radiator hose for the forester... Then I went by TSC as DS said he didn't think he had enough backs for the yellow ear tags... They don't carry the All Flex ones so I got a package of Y-Tex that have both tags and backs.  But when I got back they were using the older backs that have a tag, not just the button,  that I had ordered back awhile ago for next to nothing on Ebay. 
Friend of DS's had come to help do the calves and so they were working on them when I got back here.  
DO NOT go shopping on a Sunday around here... too many dumb people out there, don't know what they want, not enough help in the stores... everything took forever...

So, they ran 30 calves through the chute, castrated the bulls,  tagged and gave  blackleg shots to both heifers and bulls.  Then we tried to match up the calves with the cows and think we got all but about 3 correct.  DS wanted to move some to the pasture behind my house and then others out back of where they were,  but that would have meant he had to be positive about the pairing.... I said to just take the ones, from one of the other places,  that are due to start calving anytime,  to the place behind me... there are 14 at one place and I think 12 at the other place. That will give him a better chance at a target number there, and take all from one place or the other,  and not have to deal with matching so much.    He only wants to put 20-25 at the place behind me and there are 4 there already he moved in a week ago... this way he could move all 30 out back and not worry if there was someone mismatched... because the calves could go through the fence (just barbed wire) right there if someone didn't get with the right momma... we put 8 back that we were pretty sure had not calved yet although 2 looked like they were bagged up good.   Plus, if we got the wrong calf matched to a cow, the right cow is in that group anyway.... I will go up in the truck one day to check them out and see if the 3 we're not sure of, go on a cow and who they finally went on... There was the right number of cows and calves so unless someone has twins, and some one hasn't calved they are pretty much right.  Plus if a calf turns up without a tag then we know it didn't go through the chute yet... 

We used to put bull calves mostly all together at one place and heifer calves at another... but we no longer pull the calves and sell like we used to.  That made it easier to just go one place to get a load of the same sex calves.  Now he brings them home to doug's farm, and we wean the calves,  and preg check the cows and the calves are kept there with a couple cows for a week or 2 until they get over missing momma,  and those few cows have taught the calves to come in for grain when called to the bunk.... then we move those few cows out with the others.... So, it doesn't matter if there are 50/50 males and females or all of one sex at the pastures, like it used to.   
It was getting really cold there at the barn too... Moved them across the driveway and up the alley to the pasture behind the calving one.  They will stay there a day or 2 and then get moved through to the back pasture there... that we call the autumn olive field as there are alot of them that have grown up.... from the previous owner and then us renting it... DS wants to get it forestry mulched, but can't get anyone to do it as they are all so far behind..... Really open it up and get it all chopped up to add back mulch/organic matter in the soil.... get more grass growing again.  Nothing has been back there for 3-4 months at least.  

His friend went on home after we got done with the chute work... and then DS said they were going to eat (DS & GF)  in a little bit, so I could meet them... so I went to the pasture and fed the calves and the nurse cow... the heifers he has moved there are a pain to work around as they are all trying to come through the gate with the nurse cow...and with this chilly weather they are all feeling their cheerios... and I barely made it down the driveway and got the gate shut before they came running down the hill.....  and then I stopped at the house to crate the chickens, and change out of the barn boots, and met them at the little local rest.  to eat.  Then came home.  

It's down to 32 already, colder than last night... and supposed to drop to mid 20's...  BRRRR🥶 🌬️🥶

🦃🦃🧑‍🌾👩‍🌾 Turkey day coming soon.....


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> What about using a sheer curtain to diffuse the light on the window ???


Thanks for the good idea! That would work better than paper. I might be able to get a small pressure rod, and then I could put the sheers low enough to shield the plants but not block my view out.


----------



## Baymule

Sorting cows. No stupid crazy cows at your pastures! It’s hard enough work without crazy cows making it harder. 

My ex and I had cows. There was a mean crazy cow that he wouldn’t get rid of because she was a good momma. Prevailing thoughts in this area is mean cows will fight off predators to protect their calves. Yeah, and they will stomp a mud hole in your face too. I griped so much that he finally took her to auction. I was glad to see her go.


----------



## farmerjan

I want my cows to be protective... I want them to be willing to fight off a predator... I INSIST that they get the fact that I AM NOT a predator... 
Have a couple that I don't mess with for the first 24 hours of the calf being born.  If they are having trouble, then they get brought/driven to the barn.... some have even let us pull calves in the field, but we have pulled maybe a half dozen in 15-20 years... mostly all backwards or just one front foot showing.  Just doesn't happen often, thankfully.  One was hiplocked and just twisting it sideways a bit and it plopped out.  Let the cow turn right around and do her job and left her quietly so she didn't think I was trying to hurt her baby.  She was naturally a little upset but not mean... I think she was just feeling relief, didn't want me that close and then when I backed off about 15 feet she went to taking care of the licking off etc....and by the next day she was back to normal. 
Most of our "crazy" cows are ones that won't come in the pen, get their heads up looking for a way out... more high strung than crazy... skittish..... and we don't tolerate many of them.  Got 3 now, all were heifers I raised... out of my cows... that are just stupid acting when in the barn to be sorted and worked.  Wanting to go over the gates if crowded.... They are on strike 2... if any come up open, or raise a crappy calf, or decide to be problems and getting out of pastures,  they are gone.  DS has a "family" of cows that none of them like to come in the catch pens... raise hellacious good calves... calves learn from their mothers... but he has kept several and they raise some of the best weaning weight calves.  I rejoice when they have bull calves though;  means not in a quandary to keep their calves as replacements!! 

Those 6 heifers we bought at the sale last year.... with calves and bred back... are calving again... 2 have real dinky calves again.  First calf was nothing special on 3 and the other 3 had decent calves.  One NICE heifer calf was totally BONKERS and got shipped.  We'll see how they do this time around... May be culling 2 or 3 of them.  They have just calved again, and I think that there are 3 or 4 that we worked through yesterday.  They went out with the rest of the cows to the back field... A bull will be going in with them in a couple weeks, and if the calves are not at least average, and they breed back, they will get sold as bred at one of the bred cow sales next year.  But that is not until next summer/fall.  Lots can change in that time. 

Got to get on the computer with work, through Team Viewer so they can hopefully get a few things transferred over to this new one from the old one before it breathes its last...


----------



## SageHill

@Finnie and @farmerjan  - you're bad. Dang it, I used to have tons of African Violets, heck I had a membership in the American African Violet Society -- they had a great newsletter. Now I'm feeling that urge again. Ohhhhh nooo.  I'll have to check the stores next time I'm down the hill, might be able to get a quick cheap fix


----------



## Finnie

Lowes and Home Depot usually have African violets for about $5. Usually they just have a ton of the same, but once in a while they will get in a few that are different.

Recently I wanted to try wick watering, to see if I can stop losing any to root rot. But I didn’t want to practice on my special violets, so I went to Lowes and looked through what they had. They had a really big one I chose, and then I picked through looking for ones with the reddest backed leaves. (I’ve been trying to look for different foliage now, because if you just go by flower color, you end up with them all looking the same when they are out of bloom.) I came home with 5!  The flowers ended up 2 shades of maroon, 2 shades of purple, and 1 I still don’t know yet. Just the normal single type flowers. And I picked up a leaf off the floor that I am trying to root.

Member of the American African Violet Society! How cool! I look through their website sometimes. Their two local clubs in my state are too far away for me to want to go to their meetings.


----------



## Finnie

SageHill said:


> @Finnie and @farmerjan  - you're bad. Dang it, I used to have tons of African Violets, heck I had a membership in the American African Violet Society -- they had a great newsletter. Now I'm feeling that urge again. Ohhhhh nooo.  I'll have to check the stores next time I'm down the hill, might be able to get a quick cheap fix


My post failed to put the quote in


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> @Finnie and @farmerjan  - you're bad. Dang it, I used to have tons of African Violets, heck I had a membership in the American African Violet Society -- they had a great newsletter. Now I'm feeling that urge again. Ohhhhh nooo.  I'll have to check the stores next time I'm down the hill, might be able to get a quick cheap fix


And so it begins……..


----------



## farmerjan

When I bought from the Violet Barn I got a membership to the Violet Society because I spent whatever the minimum was... like 4 or 6 plants...
Yep, I love to go to Lowes and HD and sometimes Walmart and get some of the ones they get in... sometimes a day or 2 after they come in so that they have flowers, sometimes for just the leaf colors... sometimes will get some "different colors"... I don't have to have fancy names on them... I like the variegated leaves on some.  I will look after the holidays and get them on clearance... either not watered or over watered... often for 50% off or the last time for $1.00 each... losing one or 2 doesn't hurt that way.  Got some pretty ones and then this loss with what I assume is the fungus fly problem.... But most are coming back with new growth on the crowns... and some new baby plants on the leaves I had put into plastic containers to root.  Going to have to take a day and start potting them up soon.  

They really filled a void when I got home from the knee replacements and I was hurting .... gave me something to look forward to daily.  
Then the spider plant from my parents house in CT before they moved to NH several years ago, got so big and pot bound that when I started splitting it, and then rooting all the baby plants... WOW that exploded.  They have done SOOO good. Way too many.... and they root so easily... Gotten into looking for different colors... narrow white center of leaf, wide white center, solid green, and recently green center of leaf with white on the outside edges of the leaves......
Have several wandering jews that are so easy... got a pretty one that is a real multicolored white, green, pink.... one is a dark green and maroon stripe in them.  Also got a mini leafed one now that is also more multi-colored; and 2 that are solid green.. one has white hairs  on it.  They root easy also.  

Brought in 2 tall stalks of Iris blooms... these are the "reblooming " ones... beautiful yellow blossoms. This cold did a little damage to them.  They won't last long in the house, but they won't last out there either.. Got one more stalk that has smaller buds... don't know if it will survive but it won't open in here as they are not fully formed yet.  So, I left them and if it warms up next week like they say... it might make it.  

Put chickens in crate just before dark.. Buff hen is still running around out there... haven't seen her inside but then she could go in anytime during the day that I am not out there. 
There was ice on the water buckets all day that were not in the sun... It hit 48 but didn't feel like it out there... 

Got some boxes to pack up the stuff in the kitchen that was going to go into the bottom cabinets... might work on that in a little bit.  Washed all the dishes in the sink, and got everything put away that I had just done.  

Now they are saying possible INCH of snow tomorrow......   it was 70,  3 days ago.....


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> DO NOT go shopping on a Sunday around here... too many dumb people out there, don't know what they want, not enough help in the stores... everything took forever...


I try never to shop on the weekends - even grocery shopping.   No parking, very crowded, long check out lines,  and vegetables and fruit at grocery stores picked over.  Heading out to Ross soon to do returns.  Today is Senior Discount Day.  Not much but pays for the tax.


----------



## farmerjan

Pneumonia weather..... 30 last night... cloudy, cold today hit 35.  Started raining around 10 I guess.  I went to the dentist for the check up/cleaning.  Left there, started to do some of the list of errands I had made.  Filled up with gas also since it was 3.25 instead of the 3.29 here near home... Hey, 4 cents is 4 cents.  
Went to Sharp shopper and got some groceries since I was near there.  Got some of the toll house cookie ice cream sandwiches,   12 for like $6.00.... that's $.50 each... when they are like 1.99 to 2.99 at any of the convenience stores... and a couple 1.75 liter containers of a premium brand of choc ice cream... for 1.99... most of the packages of ice cream are now 1.5 liters now... and the best prices are usually in the 3.49 and up prices.  

Spent some time in Walmart,  and found a "sweep" thing for the bottom of the door, for keeping out drafts,   that I can maybe use on the side where it does not meet the door frame... the frame is crooked or the door was hung in there crooked. I am not taking things apart for a 1/4 inch out of alignment.... but wanted to find something that I could use to block the air coming in the crack This might work.  The door is all aluminum and I am not going to mess it up to try to take something apart, either.  
Also got the antibiotic prescription refilled for when I go to the dentist.... I will take them for preventing any bacteria from getting into the blood stream from dental work... NOT going to mess up the joints and it isn't like I am doing it that often so not building up an immunity to them.  If the replacement dr's say to take them, I will.  One of my farmers got an infection in the replaced hip joint and it was a long painful deal...  I'm not for taking pills for any and everything... but this is a small thing to do to prevent a possible problem.  There are conflicting reports on how long to do it... with 3 joints... I am going to err on the side of caution on that. 

It rained all afternoon.  I stopped at the greenhouse/nursery on the way home.  They had gotten in some Thanksgiving/Christmas cactus plants... just coming into bloom.  Next week they ought to be much better... I have 5 colors now... almost white with a pale pink shading.... a medium pink, a real intense fuschia, a reddish and a more salmon colored one.  So, didn't get any;  will stop and see what colors they are, when they have opened their blooms more.  Nothing new in violets, nothing different in spider plants or wandering jew colors... 

Came on home... DS texted me that there was a bad accident on the interstate just below here... I said I was home and staying put but thank you.... 
Then I went out and put the chickens in the crate and I came in.  There is still some non-perishable stuff in the truck.  It can wait for tomorrow when it is not raining.  Got to load the meters and hoses on the truck tomorrow for the 200 cow herd tomorrow afternoon.  And have to put the bottles in the trays to take too.  Will do it in the morning, not going out to get the boxes of bottles in the cold and wet.  

Glad I got the boxes yesterday.... got a few things in them and will work on it this week.


----------



## Baymule

BJ had to take antibiotics before any dental work. I read where it was advised to not have any dental work 6 months before or 6 months after a joint replacement. I had a loose crown, so beat it to the dentist and got a new one. All healed up with time to spare. Canceled my teeth cleaning that was scheduled a few weeks after surgery and I’ll reset that.


----------



## farmerjan

I put off the scheduled teeth cleaning back to 6 months after I had the knees done.  Had the one prior to the knee surgery about 6-7 weeks ahead... BUT ..... I was already on the antibiotic routine from the ankle replacement.  

It was a cold day today even though the sun came out... mostly with some clouds..... 31 up to 50 it said but the feels like temp was closer to 40-42 all day.  Windy and supposed to get some serious gusts in the 15+ mph range tonight.  We wound up with over 1.5 inches of rain.  I didn't have it out in the beginning, but put it out as soon as I got home and had .9 in it from that and the couple of buckets were showing over 1.5 inches total so I can believe it.  

Got the sample bottles in the trays, meters and hoses in the truck and left for the farm.  Testing went decent but they had done an update on their computer and I had all sorts of problems with trying to do the jump drive exchange... I may have to go back tomorrow to redo that... But it got uploaded from my computer here so at least that worked.  I have more problems with this herd.... 

PT at 7:30 a.m..... have a new farm that wants to go on test... and right now they want a tank SCC sample done so I am going to stop and pick up a milk sample on the way home and then talk to Lancaster where we run the samples and see what the protocol is ... have them do it as an independent herd or something.  I REALLY REALLY do NOT want anymore farms to test..... 
Meeting tomorrow eve about fence laws in Va....


----------



## Baymule

Looks like you just might get another farm to test! No retirement for you!


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> I REALLY REALLY do NOT want anymore farms to test.....


Just as you were considering retirement you get more herds.  If you wanted more herds, they would all be selling out! 

DH and I take antibiotics before any dental exams/work.  Him for his knee replacement and me for mitral valve prolapse (aka floppy heart valve).   Now I take them because of knee too.  

You really don't want a staph infection in the artificial joint.  The infection binds to the artificial joint which means they can't cure it with antibiotics.  The joint has to be removed and you can't get a new one until the infection is completely cured.  DH was almost 6 months between getting a staph infection that went to the joint, massive antibiotics via PIC line, removal of infected joint, insertion of "spacer", constant blood work to verify status of infection, removal of spacer, and new knee joint.  In and out of nursing home and rehab.  Not to mention heated discussion between orthopedic surgeon and infectious disease specialist about whether he would lose the leg, would die from the infection, etc.  His infection was from a slight puncture in his hand 6 years after knee replacement.   The puncture healed right away but the infection travelled tohis artificial knee.


----------



## farmerjan

COLD COLD DAY.  Like bone chilling cold.  Windy enough to make it miserable too.....

Started out at 27 and felt like 20 or below.  Been windy all day.  Got out early for the PT... it is going a little better, he still hit a couple of sensitive spots but he says he sees more improvement. 
Went by the farm and picked up the milk sample after going out to look at parlor for testing... not at all sure how the meters will work due to the way they are set up.  Nothing to hang them from, that is straight and "solid",  in as much as to keep them hanging straight.  He is going to talk to some people that have that sort of parlor to see what they do.  Brought his milk sample home and got the rest of the samples packed.  Spent over an hour on the phone with the mgr getting things figured out for this herd... and her questioning me about sending in a report that I had sent in,... and she "oh my goodness, here it is.... I just don't know how I missed it....." GRRR.
There are several others in my age range that are wanting to cut back;  one other tester that is 71 and I think she might be pushing to hit 50 years before she retires... I hinted around that I really am still thinking retiring... and she said she is going to ask around a bit to get a feel what others are thinking... and that come spring she might see about advertising for a tester and might be able to offer a full time position....  Would suit me to cut back to next to nothing or retire all together.... She said maybe I would want to keep a couple herds... but in the spring we could revisit it... talked about the tester that passed away suddenly at 62.... he was in the hospital, they were going to transport him to another hospital because he had 2 blood clots in his lungs... and had passed out at home... to a hospital that was supposed to be more equipped for that sort of thing.... and he said to them that he was really not feeling good, and went into cardiac arrest and they couldn't save him... Really sad.

Had to make the trip back to the 200 cow herd I had the computer problem with.  Luckily, I got a really experienced person in computer support, and she was able to talk me through getting it off my computer, on a jump drive,  and then she went online with the "team viewer" thing, on farmer's wife's phone with the hotspot.... and managed to get his straightened out... but it turns out it was nothing I was doing wrong, his microsoft windows thing is not working right and it is causing the problems... there was an error message and she said that his computer was not operating right... So, after all that, it was not my fault....I told him that I would just start doing it all on his computer and he would have to just use that hotspot and do the uploading so we didn't go through all this every month.  Here I was thinking that in my "lack of computer skills" I was not doing something right. Got the milk weights into his computer....

Finally got back and got some of the meters out of the truck.  I am not getting any turkeys tomorrow since I cannot put the meters and hoses in the cab very well... plus tray of bottles, and still drive.... I texted farmer and told her I would make a special trip, maybe next week... just to get them... plus it will be warmer to do so...I am not very thrilled going there tomorrow in the cold morning... ANOTHER REASON TO RETIRE.....
But I will get them done and out of the way.  Got one for next Tuesday aft but it is supposed to be back up to the 30's-50's....

Went to the meeting about the fencing laws... learned a couple things that have been changed... there is supposed to be a revised "fencing law booklet" coming out by the end of the year... DS and I went, the neighbor was already at another place earlier that day so decided to not come all the way home and his wife was with him... GF did not go so there was still 4 "of us".... The room was full... at least 50 I would say...

I went and picked up DS at one of the places we rent... he is cutting the last field of hay.  The other place we were going to cut, was sold and he had talked to them and they said fine to cut again.... BUT, they have already run electric wire and are running their 9 horses on it.  Nothing to cut....We will not be making any hay there for us anymore... he wants DS to make hay for them....BUT.... they are going to have to "plant a better type of hay" for his horses... I sincerely doubt we will make it for them... maybe once next year... but I doubt much after that.  It's quite a long way to go...and probably won't be worth the time or trouble... have to wait and see next year.  I will be eternally grateful to just make this one last 9 acre field...getting too cold to be out there raking without a cab tractor.... It won't be ready until Sunday or Monday at least.

I'm going in to get into bed and get some sleep and leave tomorrow by 5 or shortly there after... Need to be there around 7 to set up... it's going to be cold....

My outback should be done before Thanksgiving... They just got the capacitor or something for the fan motor... and some part for the cig lighter... plus going to look at the muffler when they get it in the shop to fix the fan etc.....
Going to put the battery charger on father's truck with the bad battery... get it moved so the mechanic shop can come get the 4x4.... he said they haven't forgotten... maybe in a week or so... I figure as soon as they get the outback done...
DS said he was going to see about getting the forester bottom radiator hose on in the next day or 2...( not holding my breath)

Haven't heard a thing from GF sister about the Explorer... I am NOT happy that she has not answered my call or my text....2 days apart... I am ready to tell DS to take me over there and just get it  back,  since she has not moved it to the shop where I wanted to put it due to all the traffic from the pilot station near there....I told her that if she didn't have the time I was fine with it, and that I could get it cleaned out and all... a good vacuuming out, and put it there with the for sale sign... maybe I wouldn't get it on social media... but at least it would be out where it could be seen....but she really said and acted like she wanted to do it...... but it needs to be sold NOW with the winter weather coming up....

Time to quit and go to bed....


----------



## Baymule

We are at 32 degrees with high today of 59. That’s cold for us this time of year. I hope you stay warm today! Retirement or at least being able to cut back would be good for you. Maybe keep a few herds for the extra money they would bring? Fence money ya’ know.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Maybe keep a few herds for the extra money they would bring? Fence money ya’ know.


Sometimes a commitment off farm is good....a smaller one.   I'm cutting back on assigned stores 2023.   We've talked about this very thing, pro/con, when we visit.   We both want more of our "own" time and it's a balancing act with growing a little stable farm income at same time.   Its socialization, too.  We are both an "only"....you are now Bay.  Different, as you are seeing.  Plus, at my age, jobs are scarce.  I hit double 7s in Jan.

Fence money????


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, fence money, y’all both better keep working FULL TIME! I may have to join you!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I keep saying it.... with this cold I really REALLY want to NOT have to go out and set up and stand in a cold dirty barn....BUT.... yes, it is the getting out thing, socializing some, not getting so isolated stuck in the house/on the farm.  I would go to the stockyard more often.... but there are pros to the testing... still, I would love if it were more of a "warm weather thing.....".  
Not fully willing to give up all the income yet...  but if I could cut back to 3-5 that would be nice... One a week instead of 2... average.... Oh well, nothing is going to change before spring... Gotta dig out my lined overalls....

Cold this morning... 22 on recording thermometer... only 40 at 1:30 p.m.   windy so really is cold and nasty out there... Supposed to be colder the next 2 nights...🥶🥶🥶😦😦. low 20's or teens... but then looking forward to the 50's early next week....🙏🙏.


Gotta get samples packed so they can go out. Let chickens out as soon as I got home... 

Looks like DS got the hose on the radiator... will have to talk to him...but it isn't on the seat and the antifreeze jugs are moved from where I had them and the bucket is out from under it...

Going to try that strip on the storm door after the weather warms up next week as it will be more likely to stick.  
DAM#@% mouse was back in the plant last night when I got home... dug that little hole right down into it... I got 2 more last week but this one (or more) are getting the pb off the traps without tripping them.  Going to get some bigger "rat sized " sticky traps to see if I can catch more...  .


----------



## Baymule

I can’t stand mice in the house. We’d get them in the mobile home in Lindale. I threw rat poison under the house to keep the numbers down.


----------



## farmerjan

Just heard the trap snap and caught another one .... one more down....


----------



## Mini Horses

Its cold out!  They want to be warm   

I have seen/caught 2 this past week.  Haven't had that in over a year!  Had a talk with kitties about it and less kibble if I found another.


----------



## Ridgetop

We had a couple show up in our house too.  DDIL2 had placed the folded cardboard toddler slide and folding fabric play tent as screens in front of the bookcases in the family room to keep Robert from pulling books off the shelves and onto the floor.  Removed one for Robert to play with and found a mouse or mice had chewed some book covers.  DS2 set out a couple traps and caught 2.  The following week while communing with nature one ran across the bathroom floor.  More traps.  Last week I removed the stuff to ack up the bottom shelves of books for Texas and there was another mouse.  Luckily he/she was fresh so dumped him and rebaited traps.  I need to replace them in bookshelves.  I don't know how they are getting in the house but they can't stay.  With 4 adults, 1 toddler, and a new infant due in 3 weeks we don't have room for them!  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Woke up to a full fledged cold.... runny nose, a little stuffed, a half sore throat... and didn't go to the poultry show like I really wanted to.  Not worth running myself down and getting pneumonia... 
Cold again this morning... 26*, and up to mid 40's with mostly sun but the wind is still blowing.  It wasn't quite as "freezing a$$ cold" going out to let the chickens out of crate, but it was late when I got out there too.  But the "brisk breeze" was enough for me.  
I actually slept, dozed, off and on until 11.  Have a very dull headache; at least not real achey, just feel tired out.... WHAT ; after all that sleep????  So I have indulged this morning/today and done very little.  

Actually it is mid afternoon... 2 p.m.  I did the dishes in the sink.  Made up several 1/2 gallon jugs of lightly fertilized water for the violets. 

Caught another mouse in the kitchen.  The one yesterday evening,  was in the LR so hope that maybe that is the one that I have seen running across the floor a couple of times. 
There was one digging in the pot of Lemon Verbena I brought in for the winter.  And it had been back in the other plant;  that's the one they keep digging a burrow down into the pot.   🤬🤬.  I am at my wits end to stop that.  I move the other plant to the kitchen floor at night and so they went into the lemon verbena pot.  
Time to get everything off the kitchen counters and see if I can set enough traps that one of them will catch the miserable little SOB.... I have the boxes to pack up the stuff I had washed... probably will all need rewashing now... these are smaller than the big eyed deer mice I did have in here.... They are getting on my nerves ..... Have found several traps that they ate the peanut butter off and did not spring the trap.  I am going to get a few other kinds of traps and see if I can't fool them into getting caught.

Think I am going to just sort through a pile of junk mail and fold some socks that still haven't gotten done, and watch a movie.  Then maybe later work on getting some of the stuff in the kitchen boxed up for now.  I don't often get feeling this washed out, and the best thing for me is to eat soup and laze around... Luckily, if this runs true to form, I will be feeling 10 times better in a day or 2,  and be back to normal.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> Thanksgiving is canceled. I have a runny nose and sore throat. Because of my sister’s health problems I stopped at a drug store and bought 2 Covid tests. I’m positive for Covid. Bummer.





farmerjan said:


> Woke up to a full fledged cold.... runny nose, a little stuffed, a half sore throat... and didn't go to the poultry show like I really wanted to. Not worth running myself down and getting pneumonia...


Have you two been hanging out together without us?  

Sorry you are both sick - hope it goes away soon.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, we've been passing it to each other through 1200 miles (?) of telephone lines... oops, no more lines... just telephone wireless waves....!!!!.  

Actually @Baymule and I were talking and it seems that I may very well have picked up a "strange to me" bug at the fence law meeting the other night... Thurs night.... then went to the farm to test on Fri morning in the cold... and felt wiped out Friday night.  
Throat is not as sore this evening... just a cold like stuffiness.... AGGRAVATING.....

@Baymule  sounds pretty yucky,  and bummed out because of Thanksgiving being cancelled.....


----------



## Mini Horses

We'll -- BOTH of you need to just rest and let the crap run it's course.  Treat yourself and relax.  You can both afford to the do minimal needed and let other things wait....no one will  be upset.


----------



## Baymule

Us being laid low and having to rest is, in case y’all want to know, BORING! 
I found a TV station playing Disney animated movies all day. In recliner, covered with afgan, drinking orange juice. I don’t feel like doing anything.


----------



## Ridgetop

Absolutely just lay there and rest.  You have both been doing too much already.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, another cold day... windy again.  25,  up to 43... with winds in the 5-10 so feeling barely above freezing out there.  
Sore throat is pretty much gone... might have been the cold temps that caused it with testing... no headache or anything, just a runny nose... he// I have a runny nose half the time out there in the cold anyway.... 
Didn't do much today, let the chickens out of the crate.... put them in about 4:30 then went to help DS move the rake to the field that needs raking... he decided to move it with the truck and just hook it up to the tractor there instead of driving the ford with no cab... I will use the bigger Agco with the cab on it...
Of course,  that one tire on the rake that kept going flat,  then seemed to stay up,  was flat after not using it for 3 weeks....so we ran back up to the barn and got the air tanks filled and came back down... got it blown up and then he unhooked it from the tractor, hooked it to his red bale truck and I followed him with the flashers since by then it was dark... got to the field, he took the discbine up the hill at the farm to the shed there,  and unhooked it, came back down to the hayfield and we hooked up the rake, got the hydraulic hoses all hooked up and unlocked the bars that the rake wheels are on so that I don't have to do anything except put some hydraulic fluid in it (neither of us had an adjustable wrench because I keep one in the tool box in the ford and we didn't bring the ford tractor) since the one hydraulic cylinder on the rake has a slow seep/leak.... and should be good to go.  

We talked about the explorer, and I am going to go get it tomorrow... GF sister (J) finally got it cleaned up and she said she listed it online, but had not had a chance to get it to the place I wanted to park it for sale... DS said she would not even answer him back... but then they all went hunting yesterday... and he finally caught up with her and asked what the deal is... and she said she had it cleaned up and just hadn't had time to take it to the place (which is 5-6 miles from her house)... and needed to get someone to take her back home... and he said well, mom said she would be glad to give you a ride but you never answered her either... 
DS said that GF and J are the same, when it is something they want to do they want to do it RIGHT NOW, but when it is something that is not "theirs or their father's"... they procrastinate... he said you can't rely on them to do anything except when they get around to it.... 
So, I texted her this evening and said I had someone that was maybe interested in it, that I needed to drive it to work Tuesday,  so wanted to come get it Monday.....and she finally answered me back and said it was all cleaned up and she put it online,  and she was sorry she hadn't gotten it up there to drop it off...
Her mom works 1 minute (around the corner literally) from where I want to put it with the for sale sign... she could take it up there when her mom is getting off work, and her mom could take her back home... they live right next door to each other!!!!!!!..... So I said that I would get it sometime tomorrow but I had to get a ride.... but do you think she would even offer to come get me at my house after she drops her daughter off at school in the morning like when she came to get it a couple weeks ago???? 

I told DS no hard feelings, but it is the last time I will do anything like this... he said he understood and that it was better if I did not get involved with either of them doing anything because they only "jumped on things" that suited them.....  I also will not be asking her to do any cleaning of the cabinets as it will be "whenever" , before she would get to them....
I put things off, but not things for other people... mostly my own stuff... and not when I am going to get paid to do things.... I will pay her for the cleaning/detailing whatever the guy down the road gets... and if she does get it sold from the online advertising I will give her something for it... but I am going to put it out at the shop where it can get seen... and drive it, occasionally locally,  into town and such with the for sale sign in the window... 

So, hopefully I will get some bites on it.... being it is like new inside, LOW LOW miles, 4x4, all that stuff... It has 3rd row seats that have never even been sat in.... 

Hopefully, the outback will be done  so I can get it back by tues/wed.... I will take the explorer on Tuesday;  put down a piece of cardboard in the back so the meters do not get it dirty,  then see about putting it at the place across from the Pilot truckstop.  DS told me to drive the forester closeby here to make sure there is no other leaks or anything since he replaced the hose... I didn't go anywhere yesterday or today with it....and to recheck the radiator levels since he had trouble getting the air out of it... then it should be fine to use again. 

I am going to watch another movie I guess.... then try to go to bed and get a decent night's sleep.  Tomorrow I will go up around 12-1p.m. and see about raking that hay so it will get turned up to dry more, and he is planning to bale it Wed.  He said he is just going to roll it.  His shoulders are hurting more and more from the wreck with the mule... he said they just seem to get more and more painful... I think it might be in his spine but I cannot convince him to go see a regular chiropractor... and I am not going to get in that fight.... But he is not able to throw the sq bales around and stack them on the wagon.  This would make good sq bales, but maybe he can cover this hay and keep it for calf hay and the sheep since it is a good soft bladey type grass hay. 
He is moving the cows home from the one place that are due to calve, and going to take some of the steers up there since there is so much grass still there... Going to leave the bull and one cow that was open when he moved them there, they "know the place" so hopefully the steers will stick around with them.... The cows that were due at the other place have all calved but maybe 2.... think there are 12 or 14 there... they will come back, get tagged and matched, and go to the place next door to me... in fact, they can go there even if not matched, and I can watch them and match them since they will all go there... won't matter as much who belongs to who as long as that whole group goes together...


----------



## Baymule

Wow, that’s really something that your DS actually admitted that the GF and her sister are unreliable. 
So sorry that she has put you off and not done what she said she would. If nothing else, you can always sell it to a dealer.


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree about DS.  He's had some conversations with you, of late, some sharing & inviting.  Maybe the "honeymoon phase" is wearing thin.  You know he's been thinking on it for a while, before saying.  Reality happens.  Your water hose got switched out, too.🤗🤷

Glad you're feeling better....and Bay, too.

Everything is white here this morning...frosted @27.


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday night.  HOORAY  the weather has turned and we are having more "normal" temps... 35 last night and up to 60 today.  Felt almost like a spring day compared to all the 20's and 40's with the cold winds we had. 

Cold hit me back with a slap today... but I guess it was to be expected...Last evening,  DS called and asked me to go to farm, GF found a cow in the calving pasture with her back down the hill, and a dead calf.... needed me to go help her get it turned around so she could maybe get up. He was at another pasture, loading the 2nd load of bred cows...
So I went up there, we finally got her pulled around and DS got there.... but I was out there in the cold and got another chill... and felt it this morning with a cough and feeling a little rough. Nose is running, and I am a little hoarse....
Yesterday I did go get the raking done.  Tire was flat so glad I took the air tank again.  But all we need to do now is get it blown up enough to get the rake back to the farm where it will get some maintenance work done.  Needs a new wheel on the spindle on the back (double wheels on each side, so we got away with it only having 1 wheel for the last few fields) new tire for the one that keeps going flat... some new "teeth" in several of the wheels and replacing the one hydraulic cylinder that is leaking. 
DS was going to maybe bale today or tomorrow. 

I did not go get the explorer last night with the deal with the cow being down.  Didn't feel up to it today before I went to work.  I will get DS to take me over there in the next couple of days to get it and that will be the end of all this. 
As of this eve, DS texted me and said the cow hadn't gotten up... he was going to use the straps and sling to see if he could get her up.  We gave her a tube of Cal/Phos paste for weak cows at calving... it helps with the weaknesses from things like difficult births and milk fever... has dextrose in it for energy too..... She is an old cow, this was going to be her last calf.  Turns out she had a dead calf 2 days ago, so had twins, and this second one was also dead.  He said she had calved over by the fence and he didn't bother me about grafting a calf on her , since she was so old.  Was just going to let her dry up and then sell her.   This second dead calf may have been too much for her.  He said she was as big as a house before she calved but never suspected twins.  But he hadn't seen any afterbirth with the first dead one..... We have had a few "delayed" births of a twin over the years.  Guess tomorrow will tell.  With the warmer temps maybe she will get some strength and get up.  He took water and some grain up to her twice but she didn't seem to want much of it. 

I did go test the cows this afternoon.  Only 80,  which is half of what they used to have... it went well and milking was only 1 1/2 hours.... Got there at 3 and left at 6:30... had to set up and then pull down all the meters.  Will pack the samples in the morning to send off.  UPS and the lab are working on Friday so they ought to get there & get run through the lab on Friday.

I'm going in to get a good hot shower and go to bed.  Deal with everything else tomorrow.  Also, got another mouse.....


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about the dead calves. I hope the cow can get up or you’ll have to deal with a dead cow too. Do y’all bury them? Here we can do whatever we want. Drag them to the back for buzzards and coyotes to clean up, bury or pay to have them hauled off. 

You got chilled, so here comes Round 2. It’s time for you to stop or slow down and take care of yourself.


----------



## farmerjan

Look who is telling who to slow down and take care of themself  .  
  Yep, being out in the chill didn't help.  But I will just keep on plugging along and take it easy as I go.  The nice weather we are getting now will help. 

Started at 36, sun came over the hill and it shot up to 55 on the recording thermometer.  It will drop a little until the air warms up and we are looking at mid 60's today...... YAY.

Got a load of clothes in the machine to go out on the line shortly.  Heading out to let chickens out.  

Got a call that my amazon account has been accessed.  I haven't used it in nearly 2 years since I moved in here... Have had a few other calls and just ignored them.  However, I called this one back... account has been accessed from Ohio, and NY... for a 1400 computer yesterday... They had put a hold on the account fearing it was fraud... so it has been reported to their fraud dept and I said I wanted to cancel the account.  I can use any of my cc's if I order, don't need the amazon cc... one less to deal with.  

Need to get the samples packed and sent out. 

As for the cow, if she doesn't get up or even act like she wants to try, DS will have to shoot her.  He has a place out in the back where he will take dead animals that the previous owner used also.  Usually it is one that already was dead when we found it.    I have mixed feelings as it does feed the coyotes and buzzards, but does it encourage them,  or keep them,  from preying on the young/vulnerable?  This time of year, there are alot of deer carcasses for the scavengers... some shot and not recovered, some taken and the hunters only take the backstraps or choice pieces and leave the rest.  Road kill also with the deer traveling so much....

Put tea out on the table in the sun to steep for iced tea.  Been drinking alot of fluids this week.  Too much OJ and my stomach gets too acidic... tea is mostly water so better,  when I get tired of plain water.


----------



## farmerjan

Back at the house.  I went and took the truck, moved the rest of bales from Deb's and then there were only 2 left at the other place, he had already moved the rest.  But at least I got some of it done, and so I think that is all of them except for what he bales at the 9 acre field I just raked. 

Packed  the samples and dropped them off when I went to get the truck.

Went out to the shelter for the chickens.  The buff hen has been inside eating from the feeders in the mornings when I go out... she goes back around the bale of straw and sneaks back out the hole in the back... and I just ignore her so she doesn't feel threatened.  So, I just let the others out of the crate and open up the door and they come out the door and go around back to the safety of the pines and brush.  

I had hoped to feel a little better to do a few things outside.  But I don't have the stamina today. And food is going through me so not going too far.   I hung the clothes after letting the chickens out.

Brought the tea back in, added the sugar,  but forgot to thaw the lemonade, so it will be a bit before I can finish making it. 

I made 2 tuna fish sandwiches from the already mixed tuna in the fridge.... drank a glass of choc milk and I don't think I will be doing alot else.  

I don't think I will go to GF mother's for Thanksgiving tomorrow.  Not wanting to spread around this cold and don't have much patience for the horde of kids when I don't feel 100%. 

The sun was so nice out today.  Hit 67 on the recording thermometer, it was 79 on the little one that is in the sun on the deck. Hate that I didn't have the "umph" to do more.  Once it goes down over the back side of the other hill, it will drop fast.  Going to go out and see if the clothes are dry.  See if I can get the chickens to go in their crate early and make it one trip out.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> I don't think I will go to GF mother's for Thanksgiving tomorrow.  Not wanting to spread around this cold and don't have much patience for the horde of kids when I don't feel 100%.


Sounds like a good plan. Stay home and take it easy --- though I don't think "easy" is in your vocabulary   .


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Look who is telling who to slow down and take care of themself  .
> Yep, being out in the chill didn't help.  But I will just keep on plugging along and take it easy as I go.  The nice weather we are getting now will help.



Yeah, ain’t that the pot calling the kettle black? LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to DS.  He was thinking about not going to GF mother's because he is upset with J about putting the explorer off... I explained that I had texted her, she said it is on the internet, and that she was going to bring it to me, if she could find a ride back,  and I said to just take it to ronnie's and lock key in it,  as I have 2 more here.  I told him to go... I am not going and he said I sounded horrible... my voice is very hoarse with this cold.... I told him that maybe he could get GF to follow him over there and  he can leave it with a for sale sign in it... 

So, no sense in all this BS.....

Told him about doing the hay, he said there might be a couple more but they are on the steep part and I will not try to move them.  He was baling the hay this aft.  

He put the cow down.  It happens.  Life stinks sometimes.  

Chickens locked in, clothes in the house... I am going to watch a movie I think, since I haven't gotten around to it like I keep thinking I would.... we'll see how I feel in an hour....


----------



## Baymule

Your son could bring you a plate of Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm smoking a turkey tomorrow and if you were a whole lot closer, you could come here.


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> I'm smoking a turkey tomorrow and if you were a whole lot closer, you could come here.


Thanks,@Mike CHS ..... we could share our germs.  

I am sure DS will think of a plate, he usually  has in the past.... 
Watched a movie... "I don't see how she does it",  good light comedy.  Was going to watch another one but think I'll just go to bed.


----------



## Baymule

Hey Jan, we can watch the Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade together! LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, @Baymule yeah we can... but I will have to come to your house since I don't even have TV........  .

Went to bed,  read a little,  and slept decent considering the stuffy nose. 

Up and the chickens are out.  It is sunny, few high wispy clouds.  Actually supposed to get more sun later.  It is already 59 and I moved all the spider plants out to the table on the deck in the sun.  Only got down to 37 last night.  

Going to take it pretty easy today... might get into some boxing things up in the kitchen.  Not very motivated when I get to blowing my nose constantly.... would like to get outside in the sun later on the deck when it warms up more.


----------



## Baymule

It’s foggy and drizzling a light rain here. Icky weather. Don’t have any ambition, other than to finish off those brownies I made last night. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

I have TV but, not watching.  Beautiful outside and I hope to unroll and stretch this fence today.  Wooden posts all in, fence there, just unroll, lift, stretch and nail....sounds sooo simple     then cut, move to other section, same deal, shorter run.   Hopeful.  About 175' total.  Took old down a while back...new roll has been waiting for me.


----------



## farmerjan

That's my idea of a good day...  out in nice weather.... and it is so much better with someone to do it with... even if only to take a break and laugh at the latest dumb move.... wish I felt up to it, I would take a ride down... 

Sun is out and it is warmer on the deck.  We are getting a little bit of a breeze though. Oh well, enjoy it while we can.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice enough morning.  Warmer than yesterday to start, only got down to 45 last night.  Sun mixed with clouds, there were some light sprinkles passing through earlier today but most never hit the ground here.  Breezier than yesterday so feels cooler.  

Still feeling pretty BLAH.... there is so much I wanted to do this week when the weather warmed up... but just no energy to do it. 

DS's GF brought me a plate when she was headed to take her daughter to the ex's for Thanksgiving supper.  DS was at barn to patch a tire on the one truck.  He had the rear end go out of the other truck when he got up to the barn to put the hay wagon in on Wed eve.... he's not happy, but the truck has a lot of miles on it, these things happen... will have to find parts and see about getting it fixed.  

Watched several movies yesterday afternoon and evening.  Got this big ole TV flat screen from my parents house and the dvd player hooked up, since I do not have "TV" hooked in.  I think that there are ways to get TV without paying a fortune for it but I am just not that inspired to do it.  Would be nice sometimes though.  Oh well.  

Chickens let out and there are people coming to the Christmas tree lot next door... they will only be open 2 or maybe 3 weekends.  Last year they cut back and closed the lot early as they had sold out of all the trees they felt they could and still have some to grow more for this year.  They told me they have trouble getting enough seedlings year to year to replant.....pretty good "commercial neighbors" to have.... they mow the rows between the trees regularly and work over there some during the daytime hours a few weeks of the year.... then open for the  public maybe 3 weekends to choose and cut the trees????!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Thoughtful of the GF to bring you a plate. At least you still got a Thanksgiving dinner. 
Rear end on truck? Fix it or get one out of a wrecking yard?


----------



## Mini Horses

I don't have a "pay" service for TV....just a cheap antenna.  Service is limited as to channels but, gets all I want.  One on your roof would probably do fine.

Local news, weather and a few programs I watch on occasion.  Consider it.

Got 1.5" of rain here this morn.  Warm out, overcast all day.  Too wet to work more fence.  Maybe tomorrow afternoon.  More rain Sun, mid day. 😒 Don't need.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , yep, I have considered the antenna route a couple times... a possibility maybe for next winter... 

It's 2 a.m. and past time for bed.... just catching up on some posts.  Been watching Yellowstone since I have never seen half the show.... got the discs so want to get up to speed.  Good time to do it.


----------



## Baymule

Sick, crud, nasty weather, yep, it’s a good time to binge watch Yellowstone!


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses , yep, I have considered the antenna route a couple times... a possibility maybe for next winter...
> 
> It's 2 a.m. and past time for bed.... just catching up on some posts.  Been watching Yellowstone since I have never seen half the show.... got the discs so want to get up to speed.  Good time to do it.


Love that show. For the other side of that coin there is Heartland. 😊


----------



## farmerjan

@SageHill ; Have seen the Heartland series advertised on Ebay.... considering it as a present to myself....
Have a dvd called Legacy.... 2 seasons and it was cancelled.... set back in colonial times, (no, maybe the civil war ?) and it is a shame they didn't continue it because the plot with the "evil stepmother" was just getting good.  

Sunny out and got down to 36 last night.  Nice enough now, light breeze but it is supposed to start clouding up later on;  mid 50's now.  Calling on rain for tomorrow starting before daylight.  Going to be a good day to stay in I think.  

Must be getting closer to getting over this as nose is running and the coughing is terrible with the drip down my throat.  GRRRR.  Oh well....

Designated a box to put in some of the little things I have picked up for Christmas presents... so they don't get put away and then "lost"....

Got to make a few phone calls to get 3 herds figured out.  Then we will be into Dec and there are a bunch that will need doing and I hope to push most early to get done.  

Time to get doing something constructive.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday noontime.  Temps down to 43 and only 51 now and it has been sporadically raining since early.  Right now it is so foggy you can't see 100 ft away.  Forecast says it is going to clear off and maybe some partial sun late afternoon as the rain continues east and north. 

Went out and let the chickens out and the buff hen ran out the back again. 

I just ate "brunch" of scrapple and sunny side up eggs. 

Going to work in the kitchen a little bit again and see about getting a few more things boxed up again.  Then going to take and try washing/spraying this new odor killer/disinfect I had gotten while out shopping a week ago... and see if that helps.  Then maybe painting with the Kilz and see if it helps. 

I have gotten 5 total mice in a week and I have seen 2 more that were chasing each other in the LR the other night.  Have used up all the sticky traps so am going to get some more.  These seem to have figured out how to steal off the snap traps and not set them off.

Got a call from the jersey farm 125 miles north.  They have still not sold off all the cows so want to do another test.  May as well, travel pay is more than the testing pay....I really thought all the cows had finally been sold. 

Everything else is just going along quiet.  Got 3 farms to talk to about testing....


----------



## murphysranch

I'm glad you are feeling a tiny bit better now.


----------



## Baymule

An inside day might help your head cold.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> An inside day might help your head cold.


My thoughts exactly - but getting that to happen - well, you know how _that _goes


----------



## farmerjan

Partially cloudy and sun today.... 46 up to 62.   I finally decided to take the steps, and went and got my explorer because it was just too much for anyone to take it to the business 10 minutes away and pick up the other person.  SOOOO, I took my forester, got the explorer and then talked to the next door neighbors of DS house, and they said, sure, we'll take you back to get the car.  

I get a phone call from DS as I am getting out of the explorer at the business... and DS wants to know if I had been over to J's house because her father had seen a strange car over there.  "Yes, I had gone to get the explorer, and the forester was there and that Wilma was taking me back over to get it."  I said I had checked and the outback wasn't done yet so I might take the explorer to the farm 125 miles away to run it a little... and he seems to think that I shouldn't do it because then it will smell like a cow barn and I won't be able to get rid of the smell... I am not taking meters, only 20 bottles in the tray... and I can put my shoes in a plastic bag and trade for other shoes... 
But he also said that J and GF went to visit a cousin today, (and YET, they still could not take 5 extra minutes to drop it off on their way to go visit) ....I didn't know that they were going to go anywhere... I just went and got it.  I had said I was going to go get it.....Like I was wrong to go get it ????

Well, it is there, I will make a decision tomorrow to drive it or not.  I am going to get a For Sale sign to put in the window... which I thought she was going to do... and after doing a little looking, J also did NOT put it on the internet like she said... I went on facebook marketplace, looking for it, and it said it had been uploaded about 25 minutes earlier.(today).....  So all these last 5 days, I thought it was out there... it wasn't.  I may not be very good at posting things, but I am not a total dummy and I can go on and look things up.  
I will get all the info and get it on Craigslist tonight.  Don't know if I can get a pic uploaded, but at least the info will be there.... 
I had not heard from DS since Friday..... then get questioned if I had been over there and then lectured on not getting it smelling bad..... 
Going to lock in chickens here in a little bit, then go get a couple for sale signs and make up a sheet with info for the explorer to tape on the window.... 

I took most of the meters out of the truck and changed the brackets on 10 for a farm that I am going to test this week.  I have to call him back later, he left a message, and after he gets done milking I can call him and set the date. Then I will talk to Geneva and see if she can do an evening at the 500 cow herd,  before I ask DS.


----------



## Baymule

Them two are flakier than a box of corn flakes. You thought the sister was the better of the two, and she ain’t much different. It’s YOUR car and if you want to go get it, it’s yours and you can do that. If you want to drive it to a farm, guess what? It’s YOURS and you can drive it wherever the heck you want to. 

Nice of Miss Flake to list the Explorer 25 minutes before you went looking for it.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Partially cloudy and sun today.... 46 up to 62.   I finally decided to take the steps, and went and got my explorer because it was just too much for anyone to take it to the business 10 minutes away and pick up the other person.  SOOOO, I took my forester, got the explorer and then talked to the next door neighbors of DS house, and they said, sure, we'll take you back to get the car.
> 
> I get a phone call from DS as I am getting out of the explorer at the business... and DS wants to know if I had been over to J's house because her father had seen a strange car over there.  "Yes, I had gone to get the explorer, and the forester was there and that Wilma was taking me back over to get it."  I said I had checked and the outback wasn't done yet so I might take the explorer to the farm 125 miles away to run it a little... and he seems to think that I shouldn't do it because then it will smell like a cow barn and I won't be able to get rid of the smell... I am not taking meters, only 20 bottles in the tray... and I can put my shoes in a plastic bag and trade for other shoes...
> But he also said that J and GF went to visit a cousin today, (and YET, they still could not take 5 extra minutes to drop it off on their way to go visit) ....I didn't know that they were going to go anywhere... I just went and got it.  I had said I was going to go get it.....Like I was wrong to go get it ????
> 
> Well, it is there, I will make a decision tomorrow to drive it or not.  I am going to get a For Sale sign to put in the window... which I thought she was going to do... and after doing a little looking, J also did NOT put it on the internet like she said... I went on facebook marketplace, looking for it, and it said it had been uploaded about 25 minutes earlier.(today).....  So all these last 5 days, I thought it was out there... it wasn't.  I may not be very good at posting things, but I am not a total dummy and I can go on and look things up.
> I will get all the info and get it on Craigslist tonight.  Don't know if I can get a pic uploaded, but at least the info will be there....
> I had not heard from DS since Friday..... then get questioned if I had been over there and then lectured on not getting it smelling bad.....
> Going to lock in chickens here in a little bit, then go get a couple for sale signs and make up a sheet with info for the explorer to tape on the window....
> 
> I took most of the meters out of the truck and changed the brackets on 10 for a farm that I am going to test this week.  I have to call him back later, he left a message, and after he gets done milking I can call him and set the date. Then I will talk to Geneva and see if she can do an evening at the 500 cow herd,  before I ask DS.


Good gravy, they all seem to think it will sell itself by the amount of effort they’ve put in! It’s yours, you gave them more than a fair chance to sell it. The heck with them - do as you see fit!


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, I'm tired of it... Got the for sale signs to put in it tomorrow, got a sheet to tape inside with basic info listed on it... Going to take it to another ford dealership about an hour north of here to get an appraisal/offer.... might just say  TS and sell it direct to a dealer at this point.... 
Gotta get a shower and go to bed so I can get going earlier tomorrow to make some stops on the way....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, things didn't go quite as planned so I got a later start than I wanted and did not stop at the ford dealership on my way to work.  
But, DS called and said that GF and J , or whoever, had put it on several sites on the internet.... And that a friend had asked him about it since I hadn't even gotten the signs in the windows yesterday, he stopped in at Davis' there where I had parked it and he told him to call DS since he didn't know much about it.  So he talked to DS and he said to call me and I talked to him on the way to the farm.  His wife (or GF?) has a "bug" so can't come look at it for a day or 2... I told him about it and said I would be glad to meet him down there to look at it... told him I was asking 19,500 but it was negotiable... he is a decent neighbor, went to bat for DS on the tower and went to several of the meetings/hearings when he was going through that... and he said he would call me in a couple days as soon as she felt a little better.  I said I had someone else that was interested in looking at it but I would be glad to show it to him. That was from it sitting there less than 24 hours.....

  I told DS it was a good thing I had taken it to the farm today since there were cops out everywhere on the interstate... saw 4 on the north bound side (my side) going to the farm... and 3 on the southbound side... several sitting in the center crossovers on the interstate and a couple in the travel lanes also.... There was a lot of traffic going up so good that I did leave a bit early and didn't make any stops.  I got there about a half hour early, and if I had stopped I would have been late.  
Took an hour to test and another 1/2 hour to do the paperwork.... he is hoping that the cows will be gone within the month.  He is ready to quit.  Has someone coming the end of the week or early next week to look at them... I think there will be 25-30 total for sale counting the couple of dry cows and the closeup springing heifers.  I hate to see it but I understand.  

While testing I got a couple of texts.  I checked them and one was from a "car buying group" south of me near where DS goes to the special dr at Va Tech for his neck and shoulder... They saw the explorer listed and wanted to see about making a possible offer.... So rather than text them back, I called and talked directly to a guy.... gave him the vin # and he ran it..... I explained about the mileage and that DMV said it would be corrected when the lien was lifted (paid off) and a new title issued.... He said they have an automated "program" that sends out these texts on vehicles that meet their initial parameters, and then they go from there.... They offered me 15,150 SIGHT UNSEEN.... over the phone.... they would like to see it if I was interested.... I explained that the local Ford dealership had offered me more than that and had advised me to sell it direct if I could since I could probably get more.  But they said if I was interested, to give them a call...

It amazes me that it could have been sold by now if I hadn't been waiting around for J to get the "time" to get it cleaned up.  I mean, I waited all those months getting the stupid DMV to get the title straightened up.... 
Hopefully it will get sold within a month or less.  I will let the neighbor have it for less than the asking price... I want to make sure he is aware of the salt it has been in up north and all... I don't want to screw him over... I told him that the ford place had made me an offer and they said to try to sell it privately as I could get more for it.... and if he makes me any offer above what they are going to give me, I will sell it to him. 

It is a shame I don't like it more as it does drive nice and has comfortable seats... but all that fancy touch screen crap and not being able to just turn a knob and punch a button for a radio station is just too much BS... I still haven't figured out how to get the "trip" odometer to work... can't get it to zero out.... I am just too used to pushing the little button and it "zero's it out" and starts over... And sitting so far down in it... not being able to reach out the window comfortably.... and it is so closed in feeling...And every time it starts down the road it locks all the doors... and I kept forgetting it and couldn't get the back open until I unlocked the button on the inside of the drivers door....  .  

I stopped at the "new farm" on the way home that I just did a tank sample of a week or 2 ago... they wanted to send in another sample... He is having trouble with his scc count being way too high and they have had some stray voltage which affects the cows (they get zapped sometimes in the barn) and he thinks they got it taken care of so wanted to see if the scc dropped.  Will do this sample and then another in a week... he really wants to test... I just cannot figure out how the meters will work in there with no stationary pipe to hang them on.  And I really don't want to take on another farm.... but might have to.  

Locked in the chickens when I got home and then just sat down.  I need to find something to eat but not real hungry... 

I think I posted it in the "coffee" thread;  I had 2 mice together on a sticky trap this morning... this might have been the 2 that were playing tag in the LR even though they were up on the kitchen counter next to the little convection oven.... I was thrilled to get 2 more gone.... 

Was a pretty nice day, chilly 35 but up to 56.... part sun and high cloudiness... "bright" out there.  Rain looks like we will have it by 2-3 a.m. but now it is supposed to move through and be some sun late aft and WINDY with gusts in the 30-50 MPH range.... WOW .  

Going to bed in a little bit, I'm tired....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> And every time it starts down the road it locks all the doors... and I kept forgetting it and couldn't get the back open until I unlocked the button on the inside of the drivers door....  .


DW's Leaf does that when it gets to about 15 MPH and I ABSOLUTELY hate it. I see it as a safety hazard, can't open the doors unless the vehicle is turned off (maybe if it is put in Park??) or the unlock button on the door is hit. The driver can open all doors, the shotgun seat only unlocks that door. In the back seat? Tough ****, you can't get out.  

What happens if you are in an accident and aren't conscious, how do the first people there render assistance  without the jaws of life? And do you really want to rip the car apart to open the doors?

When we deliver eggs on the way to visit DW's parents I can let myself out but I can't open the back door to get the eggs out until DW unlocks the doors ... and she isn't real fast at remembering to do so.

All because the stupid car locks and it can't be defeated. If it auto locks when you go over 15 MPH it should auto unlock when you drop below 15 MPH.


----------



## SageHill

That autolock feature is a PITA. I wish there was a way to turn it off. The auto parking break - another PITA - have to push the button at the right time. Grrrr. Thank Goodness the truck doesn't have that (it has the lever old style that always works the way you expect). I should play with the autolock on that to see how that one works.


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce  the explorer is exactly like your Leaf.... There aren't even any key holes on the back doors... I went to get something out and had the key in hand and no place to use the key.   I HATE IT.  
Never thought about the danger in an emergency situation like an accident or something.


----------



## Mini Horses

My truck locks all doors when you start driving.  There is a control on driver door that will allow backseaters to unlock or not -- child safety. The front passenger door has a key hole but, key won't unlock it, only driver side, which also has a  punch in code for keyless entry.  You can unlock only thru driver door (at least, all I know) and then driver Dr button can be used to open all other doors.  That doesn't bother me, at least no one can get in your vehicle just because you unlock and get in...I can choose to let them.  Older truck, so not a lot of other   "auto for you" electronics.  Not even remote lock with fob!


----------



## Bruce

SageHill said:


> The auto parking break - another PITA - have to push the button at the right time.


That could be a serious pain here. No garage. If it rains and the cars aren't driven for a time the brakes rust.



farmerjan said:


> @Bruce the explorer is exactly like your Leaf.... There aren't even any key holes on the back doors... I went to get something out and had the key in hand and no place to use the key. I HATE IT.


Back doors meaning rear of the vehicle or back meaning rear passenger doors? I've never seen a vehicle with the latter.

There is only the one keyhole (in the driver's door) in any car we've owned since DW got her Prius in 2006. That lock is used only if the battery in the Smart Key fob dies. Both front doors and the rear hatch lock/unlock with the touch of a finger. No need to get keys or fob out of your pocket/purse. You can set it up so touching the switch opens just that door or all doors.



Mini Horses said:


> You can unlock only thru driver door


Royal PITA!! 



Mini Horses said:


> That doesn't bother me, at least no one can get in your vehicle just because you unlock and get in...I can choose to let them.


I choose to live where that isn't a concern


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> That doesn't bother me, at least no one can get in your vehicle just because you unlock and get in...I can choose to let them.


I choose to live where that isn't a concern 

@Bruce

It's not always about where you live, lol.  I was on a trip alone some years back.  Stopped at a very busy, well-known roadside mega-convenience store.  Came out to my car and two men who had been standing on the porch talking walked to the other side of my car and stopped, one at the front passenger door and one at the back.  At that point I didn't unlock ANY of the doors.  Turned around and went back to the store and asked a large gentleman to walk out with me.  No problem after that!


----------



## Mini Horses

@frustratedearthmother ... Exactly!  I am ok with not having more than my door open at shopping areas.  You can open a door from inside this truck with it in motion.  That's the idea of the child safety button. Its a 4 door. This truck will be 20 this coming yr.  Just turned 200k.   So hoping it's around a good while longer.  My car, also will be 20 and is at 105k miles. Hate the car but, runs great and 27-29 mpg is ok.  It will get a new set of tires this yr.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday night.  Just got home from testing and putting the chickens in the crate. 
It has been  "a day" for the last couple of days.  Wed was a rainy and windy day.  It cleared off late afternoon.  We got .4 inch total which surprised me.   It was cold and raw out.   I had to spend quite a bit of time on the phone for work which gets to me... I am just not a phone person for all these pain in the butt calls. 
Went down and got the outback, heater fan and cig lighter fixed... said I needed to take it to the guy to do the exhaust system... and that they think a wheel is maybe bent and that is the problem with the shimmy... and that tire needs replacing... and that because it is AWD , you are supposed to replace all 4 at a time due to differences in tire sizes from different companies.... even if the tire is a certain size... different companies will make them a little bit different and if the difference is only 1/4 inch in height, it puts strain on the transmission since with AWD it is engaged in all 4 tires at the same time.. so different sizes even a smidgen... will cause transmission problems... I can't remember them telling me that...
 I have been getting 2 new tires to put on the front and putting the fronts on the back to wear down more... I put a snow type tread on the front last time for better traction in the snow.....so now I am going to have to see if I can match the brand of the fronts... even though there is a little difference tread wear, so make sure the tire is the same "size" from the same company,  as the fronts that are on it... since I have to replace the one that is getting worn... DS said he would see if I had another set of wheels for it... I thought I did but it might be the forester.   AND the forester is also AWD... so having an extra set of wheels for it for the snow treads is not helpful....
Don't need to worry about it if it is 2 wd or 4 wd or FRONT wheel drive... tires can be different manufacturers with a smidgen difference in "size"... as long as they are the "same size tire".... 4wd is more important for them to be the same ....like 16 inch 225/75.... but on the 2wd I have 14 inch... 205/75 on the back and I think the fronts are 195/75  ..... because the front and back axles operate independently....and that was what was available at the time I blew a tire and I replaced both since the other was worn.... but I have a couple of odd ones for it that have good tread.... and I have a separate set of wheels for it with snow tires on them and I think that they are 215/75  because that is what I got at the time and they get taken off every year after the snow so have lasted for years....and it is 2 wd drive....and I do not go long distances with it much anyway...  Give me the old vehicles that didn't have all this BS.... I will probably  not   buy another AWD  because of that.  Stick with one drive axle so the tires can be more flexible.  I am so used to all the trucks we have and being able to stick tires on them;  although most of them are 4 wd and the brands of tires do not make the same difference because we do not run them in 4wd except in very dicey road conditions, and then they are not run fast or far.  DS puts heavier load tires on the back axles for the loads on them... and many times does not put as heavy a tread on the front so they steer easier.....

So DS called me on Wed and said are you working Thursday???? PRELUDE to he needs me to do something.....  I said yes, I have to go to crosskeys... he said what time do you have to go and I said I need to leave by 1 p.m.  So he says could I go with him in the morning to help the neighbor get in his steers... and then we can bring the heifer that has been over there back ( she got out through the useless HI-Tensile wire at one pasture that is not electrifiable... and they just put her in with their steers.)and that  we might need to take a couple of the steers to town for Jimmy.  DS was going to be off, but then his boss was going to have to be off and it would be better for him to not take off several hours... So we worked it out that I would take my car up there with all my testing stuff in it...ready to go to work.... and he would come from work, get the truck and trailer and come to the place they were going to load the steers, and then I could follow Jimmy to town with his  load and whatever wouldn't fit in his trailer,  on our trailer... and then just bring the heifer back.... we have had a few get over on him a couple times and he has always been "don't worry about it we will get them in when we get that group caught up"  type of thing... never charging us for them "eating his grass"... so making a trip to town with a few of his was the least we could do....   So DS came to help load the steers which went like clockwork, he took my car back to the barn and I followed Jimmy to town with his load .... unloaded, put the heifer back on the truck... and came back.  Left truck and trailer at the barn and he was going to take the heifer to pasture later, and I got my car and came home since I was running earlier than  I had originally allowed for.

GOOD THING... I got back to the house... and came in and had to take a phone call... and just as I got off and went out to leave for work a little early.... heard this squawking, and go out and there is that @#%#@ chicken hawk trying to get the buff leghorn rooster... Rooster was trying to get in under the brushy bush and screaming as much as he could... I ran out and went running for them and got within 10 ft before the hawk realized and let him go and flew off to the tree nearby... I was going to grab it...hoping with the brushy stuff that he would be a bit tangled up in it....and had pulled my sweatshirt arms down over my hands and figured I would break its neck if I could get it as I knew it would fight me......The rooster dug his way under the bush as far as he could.... I came in the house to get the gun and remembered that DS took it to clean it back awhile ago and never brought it back....came back out and that hawk sat there in the tree next to the clothesline.... watching me... Finally flew off to another tree.  Then left the area and I couldn't see him anymore.   I could not get to the rooster as he was buried into the thick brush.... Finally had to leave to go to work and prayed that he would be there when I got home or would manage to get back over to the shelter....
(When I went out there a bit ago when I got home, all 3 were in the shelter like normal... and I put them in the crate.)

I called DS and asked where my gun was and he said what gun and I said the one you took to clean and never brought back... and he said it is at my house... and I said I want it back tomorrow morning.... told him about the hawk.... and I am going to put the .410 barrel on it.... it has the .22 on it right now... He said okay, he would drop it off in the morning.

I did not see the buff hen today..... but when I went out to let them out of the crate it was earlier than usual... because first, I had PT at 7:30 this morning, then I came home and changed out of "clean clothes to work clothes" ;   put the meters and hoses into the car, and then went to help with the cattle.  Usually I go out to let them out of the crate,  around 9-10 in the morning... and the shelter has warmed up a little...the water is thawed if it had a little ice... and the hen is in eating some feed and all....
I am hoping that I see her tomorrow...

Been a LOOOONG DAY......

I am ready to go to bed.  Ate a bowl of green beans and some yogurt, and am tired and sore.  PT was a little tough this morning, then all the activity and the upset with the dam@#d hawk... then work.....

Have a farm scheduled for Sat morning... nothing to set up as they have weigh jars that I can take the samples right out of... then the 500 cow herd on Tuesday aft.  next week.  DS is going to help since it is hard for Geneva to do evening milkings;  and with the holidays coming up, and her sister is getting married in mid January, she is very very busy.
 Talked to the owner sampler farm that I left the bottles for,  over 6 weeks ago.... and he has just kept putting it off;  I told him that since he put in a system where he has his own electronic meters and his own samplers, he could do it when he wanted and just call me...BUT... he still wants records and it has been nearly 5 months since he has tested and that is going to be  A LOT of paperwork to catch up on.... and I explained that he has gone inactive after 4 months... so I have to know ahead of time so that I can call and get a reactivation code.... he had acted like he was going to do it within a couple weeks... I told him that if he wanted he could just do milk samples for BF SCC and protein and keep his own records there... since basically that is what he has been doing for the past 4 months.... I am not going to go in there every 4-5 months and spend 2-3-4 hours catching up and getting his info current.... He last tested in July I think,  and then they started to tear apart and redo the parlor..... was supposed to be 2-3 months... Plus, the office sends me e-mails wanting to know the status and why I haven't tested them..... ......

I'm going to get a hot soaking shower and go to bed.....


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes I wonder when you sleep! 
That is interesting about the AWD. My car is AWD and the tires are filled with nitrogen. The dealership tried to pop me for $500 for nitrogen filled tires, supposed to only need “air” once a year. I told the salesman I wasn’t going to pay that, let the nitrogen out and refill with regular air because I have my own air compressor and know how to check tires. Of course they didn’t do that but salesman took off that $500.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow.....the tires, nitrogen (?!?!?), air....all that makes me glad to have old vehicles!!   Truck is 4WD, car not.   Trailers just roll along and rarely have much weight to consider anymore for tire type.  Makes a flat from a nail a minor thing.   

Glad the hawk was caught in time.  Now to have the right timing with gun in hand.


ETA -- what ever happened with those turkeys?


----------



## Bruce

Costco does Nitrogen but I don't think they charge for it. Presumably nitrogen doesn't "leak out" through the tire compound as fast as "ordinary air" ..... which is 78% nitrogen.

All a gimmick if you ask me. If you need to add a couple of pounds are you going to go somewhere than has a nitrogen tank? No you are going to use your little home compressor. Get a good gauge, check pressures every few weeks or so and add or subtract as the ambient temps dictate through the seasons.


frustratedearthmother said:


> Turned around and went back to the store and asked a large gentleman to walk out with me. No problem after that!


Excellent decision! I wouldn't open the doors either.
And I'm sorry you had to deal with that trauma.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday night.  I slept til after 7 this morning... and the right knee he worked on has been sore...

Went out and let chickens out of crate.  They stayed in the shelter eating and drinking and then when they came out they ran along the side right out back to the thick pines where the chicken hawk cannot fly into. 
I took the meters and the hoses out of the car, put them in the carport in the storage thing,  since I won't be needing them for a few days.  Came back to the front porch and the buff hen was right there headed for the holly tree since there is some brush around the bottom of it... Don't know where she had been... but she was not going out in the open so she knows.  I remember I found that bunch of buff feathers one day and had thought she was "toast"... so that hawk must've tried to grab her also and she got into some overgrown grass and weeds.
Of course DS didn't bring the gun back this morning... he finally showed up with it after dark... and dropped it off... he was on the da$#%d phone the whole time... said I'll call you later which I knew was BS...

He never mentioned going to get the car.... never heard from him all day.... and I had stopped at the garage earlier because the fan on the car just fixed was making a noise... mechanic tapped the cover and it quit whining... he said they do that on occasion,  and if it made the noise again to just tap on the cover under the pass side dash... and I said I was going to try to get a ride back to get the other car and he said that they might just drop it off if they had to go to the parts store ... he said they make that trip several times a day some days... and if it was at the house then I would know they had a chance to do it.

So, I hadn't mentioned the phone situation yet since I was really not in love with the new phone.  I did go back and get the foldable flip phone... and had 2 weeks to decide.  I have been wrestling with it... and kept it past the 2 weeks so it is mine.  I am not in love with it.  Too much crap that I prefer to be on the computer  at the desk using... but it would erase all the contacts everytime I manually shut it down.  I was beyond Pi$$ed off with it.  Took it to the Verizon store;  I had it activated and the young guy was great helping me get "started" on it a couple weeks ago.  But this time I was not happy at all... and he was off that afternoon... and after doing a few things there, the guy who waited on me said I needed to go back to Best Buy where I got it as it was not a Verizon thing; it was the phone. 
So, today I made a special trip up there to have the "geek squad" as they call their techs, look at it.  Was supposed to make an appt but I didn't realize it... but they weren't busy and had time before the next scheduled appt... so took me after a simple process for another walk in customer.

He went in and changed some setting and then asked about having the numbers "stored" in a google account so if anything happened to the phone, they could be retrieved and put into another phone.  Otherwise he could set it to just be stored on this phone... much like my old flip phone... but if the battery went dead or is got damaged and would not turn on there would be no way to retrieve them... and of course you cannot buy a battery for when the old one stops holding a charge like my old phone.... So I finally agreed to have a google account (g.mail) so that the numbers can be retrieved in case of this phone "going bad".  He did say that android phones were better than iphones because everything on an iphone can only go through apple... androids had more flexibility for "fixing" some things on them... more apps available...  and that one reason they stopped having removable batteries was just to make people buy new  phones every few years, to "upgrade" to more complicated technology,  and to make sure they could not be "worked on"....this is an android...

I'm still not in love with it after over a month with it.  Doubt I ever will be.  The size works okay, although bigger than the flip phone,  as it will slide in the pocket... it is very "slick" so slides off anything that is not level.  I do not put anything else in that pocket now so as to not scratch it... it is still too big to be comfortable in my hand. I cannot use it one handed like my old phone either... At least now when I turn it off and then back on the contacts are still there.  I have so many numbers for farmers' cell phones and their wives phones and things like that... equipment dealers.... all sorts of stuff that I might only use once in awhile but want to have handy.... You cannot get a "protective cover " for it since it folds... I actually use a "coozy" to slide it into in the car so it will not get scratched when not in the pocket. 
Hate typing on it for texts... even "enlarged",  the letters are too small and close together and I have so many spelling mistakes.  I know that takes some getting used to also...
I had never had a cell phone before the one I just had to give up... but I liked it from the beginning because it felt comfortable and it was not complicated.  I could type out a message pretty fast even with there being 2-3 letters "per number" .... I have never liked using DS's phone and it is bigger than this one... I am not sold on this one either.  But the "normal flip phones" that you can still get are bigger and too thick and feel "cheap"... except for the "hi impact ones that are supposed to be indestructible" and they are just too thick and bulky. 

So that is the saga of the "new phone" and trying to make it at least "work" for me.  I am still looking at phones so that if I find one that is smaller and more comfortable, I might change back.... but they told me when I got this one, once they deactivated my old one, because of the 3G status, that even if I didn't like this one in the 14 day trial, that I could not get the old one reactivated, but would have to go to something else, because it would have to be able to use the new 4 and 5 G systems. It would be dead before the end of this month anyway.....

So after I just came on home, didn't feel like doing anything and didn't even stop at the stockyard to see what cattle were doing.  Got home and the red forester was here in the driveway for me... so don't need a ride to go get it.

I went out and crated the 3 chickens, and then came in.  Then DS showed up with the gun  a little bit later... I haven't eaten and should make something but not in the mood to do much. 

Just got a text from DS about going to look at Christmas lights tomorrow night... not sure I want to go in a vehicle with a bunch of people.... maybe if I go once then they will stop asking... I am just not in the mood to go anywhere with them.....

Got to get up and go test in the morning... supposed to be some showers coming through this evening...clearing off tomorrow and decent for a day or 2;    already put the trays of sample bottles in the car.  I am going to go by the laundromat and wash a big load of jeans and some sneakers and bulky sweatshirts all in one big load... the sneakers wash so much better in the tumble type machines instead of the agitator one like I have..... the basket is in the back of the car ready to go also. 

Supposedly there is a closing set on the house on NH... the other "heirs" have all decided that they don't have any money to contribute to the upkeep of the house through the winter... it has been funded from money from the sale of the vehicles and all that this spring... and you all know that lawyers don't work for nothing... but there hasn't been any out of pocket for any of them so far;   now they are having to face up to having to come up with money for the taxes and ins and then minimal heat and snow plowing and all through the winter... da#n the sorry bunch of them.... DS and my brother are so done with dealing with them. 
Still have not heard back from my sister..... from back when I went up to get the truck and Marji offered to go get the cookbooks... sister has not returned her calls either.  But she has had time to make another trip to Fl to her daughters' to see the baby again.... just no time to return a phone call....

Time to eat a little something and go to bed.  3:30 will come early.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Phones!!!!  I'm 2-3 months into mine.  More comfortable with it BECAUSE it was that or almost nothing.  Certainly not back to the old 3g we both liked.  Mine is now just an alarm clock under my pillow 😫. I find new capabilities, by accident 🙄, and you will too.  Figure no need to stay angry about it....another change forced upon us    but it hasn't been a pleasant one.  Mine isn't the flip.  Sized bigger than I want...I've begrudgingly adjusted.  I try to think of it as a smaller tablet than the one I use everyday.  Helps.

I've had issues now with my tablet to deal with.  Since the phone has capability for "hotspot" I gave up my dish internet.  Saved that $ and it was kinda lousy anyway.  Plus side -- I have net anywhere.  Down side -- updates changed several things on my tablet programs! 🙄🤔😲😫😵‍💫. Surprise! BOO!!!

I'm real glad I had made a list of login/passwords, etc.  Then had several notices from banks, CC, etc as I logged in to pay, or, that my device was no longer recognized.  A lot of proving who, again. resetting and such crap.  Been a trip!

Your vehicle return worked well!! 😁👍. That's a plus.


----------



## Baymule

I always kept a backup list on paper, in a file (the old times kind, we’re talking Manila folder, not the cloud)  I need to make another list, have moved too much, can’t find it. I kept a list on computer, it’s broke, needs to go in shop. I passed on a chance to buy a brand new laptop on super sale, because I didn’t want to put it on a credit card. Trying to be responsible and pay off what I have on them now. And what did I just do?????? 
I’ll tell y’all  Tuesday.  I’m afflicted.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat nearly noon.  It is still wet and rainy out there but not raining as hard as it was when I got up to go to work.  It was a real steady kind of rain earlier.  I did put the rain gauge back out last night since it was supposed to be in the mid 40's.... will check it later.  Got down to 44 overnight, it is 51 now and doubt it will hit 55 unless the sun comes out later.  It has gotten breezier than it was earlier. 

Went to the farm, and testing went fine.  Farmer came to the barn before we were done milking and so when I went in to do the computer stuff, he was there and we talked a bit.  He is having a real battle with the colon cancer effects... things looked good several months ago, now not as good, and the chemo has kicked his butt.  He goes in for surgery in 10 days, they are going to remove a piece of the colon, where the tumor was and where there is alot of scar tissue from the radiation, because they cannot get a clear picture now like it was 4 months ago.  If all goes well, and they don't find anything,  it will heal, he will have a colostomy bag,  then they will go back in and reattach the colon together and he ought to be good to go once that heals.  It is hard to see it... I have been testing them for over 30 years.... he is 10 yrs younger than me.  
Left the farm and went and got some breakfast and went to laundromat and did the big load of jeans and sneakers and sweatshirts..... Since the sun is supposed to come out and the clouds and rain be done here in a few hours, I want to hang them out and they will have tonight and tomorrow to dry.  I have some white clothes in the machine here that I soaked that I am going to run through so they can get hung too.  Fore cast is to be decent Sun and Mon and then showers coming back in for  a few days mid-week.  

Went out and let chickens out of the crate and the buff hen was in the shelter and scooted out the back again, but at least she didn't run for the corner.... brought the samples in the house and filled the sink up with hot water to soak the dishes.  Going to get them washed up here in just a little bit. 

I am tired, didn't sleep real good... I might try taking a nap if it doesn't clear up outside soon.  
Talked to another farmer that i had texted a few days ago... he apologized for not getting back to me... and we set up testing for him next Thursday aft.  I have a bunch more on the list to get lined up.  
Got to call the farm that wants to send another tank sample... but I am not going to go get it until Monday morning. Samples won't go out until then and I don't feel like dealing with him today.  Monday will be soon enough to go get the sample, to send. 

This rainy weather has shoulder aching and knees are a little sore still.  Oh well, the fun of being "in my prime"


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop is an inspiration to us, she’s in her prime of life! Heck fire, all we need are a few replacement parts here and there and we’re good as new! 

A rainy day, and you went to work this morning. Sounds like you will be busy for part of the day, but try to kick back a little and let it rain.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry to hear about your friend with colon cancer.  That's what took my DH out!  It had spread to his liver when found😔. A guy who had a colonoscopy every year...last one just 10 mos before.


----------



## murphysranch

@Mini Horses : OH NO! Hubs has had his colon scraped out alot. Last peek in there was pretty good. I'm soooo sorry that the dreaded disease still took him. Hugs.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday late afternoon.   It has been partly cloudy, more clouds than sun really, chilly.... 32 to start but only up to 47 for about an hour.... back down to 36 now and sun is going down.  Going to get cold tonight. 

I never got a nap yesterday, but the samples are packed to go except the tank sample I have to pick up from the other farm tomorrow;  I texted him and said I would be by on Monday for the sample as I was shipping samples Monday afternoon.  I puttered in the house, did a bunch of monthly bill paying on line and setting up the payment dates etc.  It stayed cloudy and foggy after the rain stopped, but was damp all day.

I let the chickens out and then put them in late.  Then left to meet DS to go with them to see Christmas lights.  Turns out, no one bothered to tell me, it was a place they were going... it is a camp for underpriviledged children and special needs children... they do a couple "fund raising" programs and this is one.  I don't know what the tickets cost, DS GF got them and I guess she got extras... so I was extended an invite... Unfortunately, because I was not told exactly what they were doing, I wasn't dressed as warm as I could have been... and so by the end I was a little chilled.  It was nice, had different lights and things like the grinch and his "house"... ornament for each ticket holder to decorate and gingerbread cookie for each to frost and all... some pets to visit in the barn, a "santa's" place to sit on santa's lap for the children to tell what they want... a couple of stops along the winding walks between exhibits with snow machines .... fun things for the kids.  Took about 1 1/2 hrs to go through the whole village thing.  It was nice enough,  not sorry I went...

But when I got home last night I felt the chill and this morning had more congestion again.  Today's cold cloudy day hasn't helped.  I took a mucinex this morning and have been feeling the drain.  
Ate a bowl of hot cream of wheat this morning.  Went out and let the chickens out of crate.  Had to put some feed into feeders and will have to fill the bucket next time down to the feed bin

Checked the rain gauge and we had another .3 inch.  Ground is soggy as with the cold temps it does not get soaked in near as fast.  
Hung the jeans out today after it cleared out a bit and hit a few rays of sun.  Then I finished running the white clothes through, and went out and hung them later this afternoon. Glad that I soaked them as the socks looked alot whiter.   It looks like 3 or 4 loads out there... so glad I went and did the big load of jeans and all yesterday.  We are supposed to have more of the partly cloudy day tomorrow and then some rain/showers rest of  the week.  There was a little breeze today and the long sleeved T-shirts I had hung were feeling close to dry.  So I expect them to dry pretty good by tomorrow afternoon. I will bring everything in tomorrow and if they need a little extra drying that's fine.  
Found a couple of those white coated racks/shelf things that @Baymule dislikes, that came from my parents... and used 2 in the back, laundry room where there is a corner window, and straddled the sink in there and got more of the spider plants in the plastic totes into the window for some sun.  It only gets sun late in the afternoon, but it is better than being in the way in the kitchen on the floor. 

Have gotten 2 more mice... and I thought I had pretty much gotten all of them as there was not sign of these... on the counters or in the plant or anything.  But they obviously are using the little "pathway" between the plants on the floor,  and the cupboard standing there.... this is the 2nd one caught on a sticky trap, this week.  WORKS for me......

I also found a few things in a box from my parents that I am going to wash.  One is a plastic container that was for a loaf of bread... you know the long "white bread" loaves like "Sunbeam"..... and I think it will work great for lasagna noodles .... we'll see.  I like getting that sort of stuff into plastic/glass storage containers from the packages from the store. 

I am going in to make some soup maybe, something good and hot.... and sit and  watch a movie I think.  Have had a bit of a headache today and not feeling like doing a whole lot more.  I also did work on the lists of cows at the barn.  DS and I were talking about the bulls;  need to get the ones we want in with the cows that have fall calves.... and without the list last night, I wasn't sure who was where... so this morning I did some updating of the paperwork... texted him who was where as far as I knew... then after several texts back and forth, got them pretty well all figured out.  Still don't have all the heifers on the sheet that he has taken to the nurse cow pasture... he took a few odd ones from the barn and they didn't get "recorded"... I am going to have to sit at the pasture and just write down everyone there.... then check against the lists and make sure I know who is there.  Some of them will be ready to go with a bull for breeding in June... some will get sold.    

So, I am in for the night.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, one more thing I spent some time doing.... with the way the economy is going, and with the investment groups I subscribe to, reading many of the commentaries by investors with 20-30-40 years experience... I have not been thrilled with the little I have left in the retirement account.  I had moved a good percentage into a very safe "stable value fund"... makes 2% interest... but not tied to the stock market.... But some of the contributions out of my paycheck, that I make,  were going into some of the more aggressive choices... it is not much money but I make sure I put in the 5% that the company matches since that is free money every 2 weeks.... however, after all that I have been reading and watching and listening to, I took time today and did some serious looking at, and then moving,  much of my small amount of retirement funds, into the stable value fund we have.  I also reallocated the way the contributions out of my paycheck  are invested.  

Yes, the gov't has passed the resolution or whatever it is.... to stop the rail strike... and on the surface that might pacify some... BUT.... and think about this... there is nothing to say that workers won't, and can't,  take off more sick days, or just call in... and lack of workers will slow down the rails anyway.  The fuel/diesel situation is going to affect rail shipping too.... people are retiring out of railroad work like every other sector of our national workforce.....
 And there is talk that the next Fed increase will be 1/2 percent instead of 3/4... but that is STILL AN INCREASE.... it still means an increase in costs for everday living.... 

The one underlying theme I am reading, is the problems with China and Taiwan.....  It is believed in many of the money sectors that this is going to happen sooner than later... in fact maybe in the early part of 2023... if China takes Taiwan over... our semi-conductor source is destroyed.   Everything we do that requires a "chip" will be affected.  It will drop our economy on it's head.... and could very well put us into a war...
The advice I am reading, some of it inbetween the lines... is to watch and invest in energy stocks... more in things like natural gas... because we will become more dependent on US production if things go south in the world.... and the gov't is going to have to cave once the house gets seated in January.... because we need more production.....plain and simple....and we are going to need something to trade with in the future.  

Something to think about.....


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well! I hope you feel better soon.  I live on Theraflu when I feel like that.. .something about hot, tea-like medicine makes it feel more effective.  It's probably all in my head, but we ALWAYS have some in the house. Soup is definitely the way to go! We made a big pot of leftover turkey soup this week. And I bought a spare turkey at the store while they're on sale... so there will be more in the not-to-distant future. Wish I could share!


----------



## farmerjan

Monday aft.  It has been a "bright cloudy day".. some sun through the clouds and a decent breeze. Down to 27 last night, hit 47 today;  breezy and so chilly.. I am going out to bring the clothes in off the line in a few minutes, before it gets colder as the sun goes down.  They ought to be mostly dried  so that turned out to be good timing on my part to get them washed and dried.  I was lucky to hit it right.  

Calling for showers and rain the rest of the week... not constant but enough to make it wet, and crummy out. 

Went and got the sample from the farm and packed in with the rest..  In the car ready to go drop off as soon as I get the clothes in and then go feed at the nurse cow pasture...
 Then spent over an hour and a half on the phone and on the computers, trying to get things moved from the old computer into the new one before the old one just quits.  It gets to making all the noises and then locks up... We got most everything done but then it locked up again....  Time to just be done with it. I can do a few of the things myself now that the bulk of the testing stuff is in the newer one.  I just want to be able to make a list of all the farms I used to test... just for my own info/records.  One farm that didn't test for years and went back on here a few months ago, is a reason to keep the info ....in case....I can go back and get addresses and such  without any trouble. 
That time on the phone is a real pain... they are good at computer support... but I just don't like being so stuck in here doing that.... 

Time to go out and get the clothes and go to the pasture....


----------



## farmerjan

Tuesday morning.  Cloudy, rainy, wet and damp.  Same as @Mini Horses is getting... it is traveling from west to east and there are several days of it in intermittent showers type of stuff.  
It is foggy here, got down to 36 overnight and only 40 now.  

Clothes were nice and dry yesterday when I got them in.  Of course they are all still semi-folded in the baskets, I will get to them later or tomorrow. Dropped samples off and went and fed at the nurse cow pasture.  Was making a list of all the heifers there... there are more there than I had any idea of when you start writing numbers down.  Fed grain to the calves in the barn and then fed a bunch in the "outside feeders", not in the catch pen;  for all the cows and heifers to come up get a little.   Then surprise, DS came in with 2 rolls of hay for them.  He was trying to get some extra hay feeding done before we got this rainy stuff as the pastures will be soggy and some places going in and out are slick.  Talked to him as he was leaving since he was trying to get done before dark... and he said he wanted me to come get him as he wanted to take the truck and trailer to Deb's barn to park it in there.  He needs to take a load of hay across the mountain to the hay customers over there and didn't want the bed of the flat bed trailer to be wet.  I think he plans to go on Sat... this rainy wet stuff is supposed to get done on Friday I think.   So he called me a little bit later and said he was going to Deb's and then I went and picked him up, took him back to the barn and came back home. 

I got to listen to most of the program that @The Old Ram-Australia  does on the radio in Australia.  NEAT that I could get on computer and pull it up and listen.  He gave a "shout out" to his friends in USA and mentioned CA, and TX, and VA,  and northwest VT....  I hope that @Bruce and @Baymule and @Ridgetop got to listen to him.  Unfortunately DS called for the ride during the interview in the second half of the 1/2 hr program, so I missed a little of it,   he was doing with the couple that had settled there in Braidwood about 12 years ago... but I have already written it on the calendar for next month.... You have to listen close to some of the words and phrases when those "Aussies" talk... it was fun.  I cannot believe he is the age he said he was on the program... talking about buying an American made log splitter because he was getting too old to be doing it all by hand....he talks and sounds  like someone in their 60's....

Yesterday I put all the boxes needed for testing this afternoon, in the car. Got 3 bags of stuff to go to the county dumpster also in there.  Going to run a couple of closeby errands today and be ready as DS is going to get off work at 2:30 so he can make a stop at the county office to turn in the land use papers for the different people we rent from so they can get their land use tax rates. It is on the way to the farm to test.   There was a new assessment here this year and DS said that his and GF and GF parents and GF sister's assessments all went up... like 30-60,000 on the different places/houses.  I haven't seen mine yet... but when the guy came around I just happened to be here and he asked some questions and had to take off a shed that was listed but isn't here, and then asked about the house  and what kind of heat...and I told him that there isn't any central heat since it had rusted out in the 8 years the house had been empty, it needed to be replaced and redone.....and he asked about the number of bathrooms and bedrooms and I told him that the upstairs was unlivable due to the ceilings coming down from the water leaks and that I hoped to have them taken all the way down and redone but could not find anyone to do them... so I was living on one floor... Which is all TOTALLY TRUE..... so it will be interesting to see what the reassessment is... It might be at the post office box... I haven't gotten the mail in several days there...

 I am going to get going and get things done,  so I am ready for DS to get here as soon as he gets off work. Make his stop at the county office for the land use for the landowners.....  We have to be at the farm no later than 4 to set up the samplers on their lines.... they are milking over 500 and they start as soon as they can, close to 4:30 or before... because it takes close to 5 hours now.  I will get some subway sandwiches for us to eat at like 7 or so whenever we get hungry.... and have drinks and some snacks in the car already that I try to keep for late drives home and such.


----------



## CLSranch

The stock market today is more of a gamble than it used to be. It always comes back up. Some go under but as a whole, it comes back. With Obama and Biden both, I wish I had thousands to gamble with. Throw 5k into dow, or whatever 12 years ago, or last year. I don't have that so I'll just stick to the occasional power ball


farmerjan said:


> I had moved a good percentage into a very safe "stable value fund"... makes 2% interest... but not tied to the stock market.... But some of the contributions out of my paycheck, that I make, were going into some of the more aggressive choices.


Safe for now, so that's good. Yet currently Bidenflation is 4xs higher than the interest. Any savings, CD, or other low interest right now is worth less after saving for a year.


----------



## farmerjan

@CLSranch ;  I agree that the current inflation rate is way higher than the return on the stable market fund.  However, with the choices we have in investing, I have never had a MINUS ( - ) from it,  on any month compared to what else I have invested.   This last year the minuses have been BIG ones... and at this age, I am really not interested in losing alot of money at it anymore.  I let the SS check keep up with the inflation (pun intended)... and this stable value fund just slowly adds a little every month.  
I also do a little investing on the side... just a few thousand dollars from money from my parents estate so "found money".... the stocks have dropped in price a little.... but one that I have very little invested in also pays dividends... not alot.. but averages 6% a year now.   I only have a few shares in that one,   and get right about 2.00 month....not a huge payout... but consistent... so plan to put a little more into it.   Another one I am hoping to put a little money in next year, once I get some things paid off and hopefully the Explorer sold soon.... is averaging 8% dividend payments.  It costs quite a bit more per share, but has been very stable...

 And if anyone is wondering I will share info on PM from anyone.  I am not advising...  I wish I had been this much smarter years ago... but some things are a gamble... the one LNG stock was on advice of a friend who knew someone who knew the gas industry... I am hoping it will preform the way other similar ones have in the past..... as if it does, I will be well set in 5-10 years... I have over 500 shares in it..... But there is enough potential there that if it doesn't do what I want, it could get bought out by another group, or I would still be able to sell it and recoup my money with no loss or a little increase.  Better than watching the different ones that I have invested through work have quarter after quarter of negative returns.  Yes, there have been years of very good returns, 20% a few times on a couple of them... but in 2008 I lost half of what I had in the retirement account, and it took til nearly 2018 to get back to where it had been... and that is when I moved a bunch of it around... 2% return is better than the bottom falling out again.  And better than putting it under the mattress, where I won't "lose anything" BUT WON'T GAIN A THING EITHER....and yes it won't keep up with inflation...
I am just too old to ride the ups and downs anymore.... I don't have years to wait for it to come back if it drops like a rock again.... and if this country doesn't get it's SH!T together then there might be more of a Venezuela  repeat than anyone realizes.  If so, we are in for a totally different life for the foreseeable future.  I am trying to "hedge my bets" and be a little better prepared for it.


----------



## farmerjan

Wed morning.  Went out to the chickens and they are set.  It is warmer than yesterday.  The high for the day yesterday 46, was the low for the night.  It was actually warmer when we came out of the barn at 10 p.m., from testing,  than when we went in at 4.
It is still raining... had some heavy rain here at the house but less at the farm where we were 50 miles north.  I didn't have the rain gauge out yesterday so am not sure how much but in the buckets it looks like at least a half inch.  I put the gauge back out.  The forecast is for more rain the next couple of days.  Today it is supposed to pass east and then clear off a little, then cloud up again and more precip.  At least it is not miserable cold. 

Testing went good, they are up to over 540  cows which is about their max.  But it went smooth and we were out of there and home at 10:30.  

Just got the boxes of samples out of the car and will pack them here shortly.  

Not much new except that yesterdays run off in Georgia was a real blow for the conservative cause.  I really think that enough people just don't get what is happening to this country and that if we continue this path of spending, we are going to be in so deep there will be no getting out. 
On top of that Russia is talking about nuclear weapons again.  How they will only be used for "defense"...???? Like invading the Ukraine was for "defense".....so they say. 
I am getting really concerned...


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I hope that @Bruce and @Baymule and @Ridgetop got to listen to him.


I'm afraid I did not. Hopefully someone will highlight it just before the next one and I can try to get it.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> I really think that enough people just don't get what is happening to this country


You're not alone in that. Many were raised in the "do-over" mentality. don't get something right, you get to do it over and try again. No repercussions for poor decisions. When all is said and done they'll be saying "sorry" - but by then it's too late and no "do-overs".


----------



## murphysranch

I like dividend stocks nowadays, being on SS. 
8%!! That's a good rate of return for quarterly income. None of mine come into that range on an annualized basis.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday morning.  Fog and wet, misty stuff out there... AGAIN.... You don't like to complain about moisture because it is really much better than being dried up.... to a point. Everything is soggy out there now.  The bigger problem about getting so much moisture this time of year is the ground is cold, nothing is growing, so it takes alot longer to permeate down into the soil and is not used up by anything in the process.  So it "sits there" so to speak.  Have not been to the nurse cow pasture since the other night as I will get stuck on the flat area where I usually drive up near the barn and where it is sloped would probably slide down... if I can't get close enough to the gate to get through with the buckets I get a little concerned because I DO NOT need the cows to come up and get pushy and knock me down or anything like that.  I don't keep grain up there anymore because the ground hogs will get the lids off the metal cans sometimes, even with weight (hay bales) on top and since I am not in there daily like when the nurse cow had small calves on her dependent on my feeding her grain every day, I don't need someone to get a panel loose and get in the "feed area" ... which they did last year and made a mess of the hay stored in there.... smooshed the metal cans and just tore things up.  The barn needs some major work and since we don't know how much longer we might actually have it since the son and d-i-l seem to fall in and out of favor (she was out of favor but now have been told that the parents want to see about doing some crossfencing to keep the cow manure off the driveway and away from the house area...so must be back in favor again.....) and this has to be done to accommodate their driving in and making their circle to come back out and all this hog wash which will make the fencing twice as much because we will not be able to come off existing fencing around the house but have to put up more that is like 20 ft off what is there....
This is why DS went in debt over 600,000 for doug's farm so that we do not have to keep dealing with constant BS from landowners.... and in part why he is transitioning to more steers so that we do not get in a position to have to cut  more brood cows if we lose a place.  

We will lose about 5 acres of this place because of what has been hinted at and we will have to do alot of fencing... we will be doing "temporary" electric fencing... much as he and I hate high tensile wire... it is the only thing that will stretch well with few posts.  He is going to tell them that they HAVE to allow us to put a fence charge off the  electric at the house because of the number of deer in there they will run through the fences (hence the hi-tensile so it will not get torn down as much) but also so that it will have a hotter charge to keep the cattle off and away from it.  
Since the son and d-i-l come up about 2 times a year... because there is nothing there that they actually like to do, except when the family has a get together... this is a total bunch of bs and waste.  We will put in alot of effort for very little benefit for anyone... just to shut up the d-i-l 's constant complaining about some cow manure on her car once a year.  I wish they would sell it but it belonged to the grandfather and it will never be sold.  Too bad the daughter and s-i-l wouldn't buy out the son as she is more practical and sensible and they would maybe only come down from PA for a little bit in the summer and cows are not a big deal to her...
Oh well, if wishes were horses, beggars would ride.

Going out to let the chickens out in a few minutes.  Nasty dreary day out there.  Might clear off a bit tomorrow but now more again on Sunday... then a couple clear days and rain again mid next week????


----------



## Mini Horses

Is there a written lease?  If so, would there be anything that might make this situation easier for y'all?  Space, fence location, useages, etc....

Ya know, why visit the farm if you don't like animals that you KNOW are there by lease?  In a rental "quiet enjoyment" would limit their demands on you, normally.  Just a thought.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ... the D-I-L and Son are stuck up ( noses in the air) Doctors....and it is something to be able to say they went out to the "farm"  for a day or two.  They only come out when there is a family get together... she is a regular B***H.......and he is a totally henpecked puss* whipped wimp.... 
No there is no written lease, we have had it forever when the fences were falling down and worked off rent for building new fence and other things.... DS has been friends with the daughter forever.... thought once he might get together with her... but..... she likes living "better" and doesn't have to work... her husband is a nice guy... but his job working in the lumber sales/grading of high end lumber... like for fancy furniture making and such... he goes overseas to other countries and all sorts of stuff... I don't fully understand it but he makes money......and they live WELL....... anyway,  they have moved a couple times and now are in PA... so they only come down once or twice a year...
The daughter and son have inherited it from the deceased grandfather.... it's a pain but for years we just did what we needed and got along fine.  Now the son and d-i-l  are making waves.... he wanted to plant a vineyard,  to say they grew their own grapes to make wine..... NO CLUE as to the work involved... You know.. the ones that have to brag they have this and do that and go here and there.... get some "underling" to do the work.... but the mother has control until she passes I guess....
DS is going to get with the father and see what he is thinking about the fence.... he doesn't want to give it up because it is good grazing... but we will see. The fact that it is across the road from me is very convenient.... but in the summer if it is dry, I have to haul water, if the spring gets low,  because we cannot use the well there.... might run up the electric bill.... OMG..... the mother "inherited" this place, then another place from an aunt that died that she took care of there towards the end... no kids.... the father is a real estate agent... still works... I think it is to get out of the house..... plus the mother just spends money all the time... and the father takes care of all the places.... mows, etc... just the last couple years have they redone this house .... it was literally gutted to the walls inside and they almost dozed it.... but now they can come to the farm for the weekend... They literally live 1/2 hour away......"country gentleman "  type BS.....

Okay, off that soapbox.....

It was 37 this morning, got up to 41 (wow) and back down to 38... rainy/sprinkly wet enough to be cold and damp and yucky out.  Did the chickens and that is all outside. 

I went to do some shopping yesterday. had to go to the farm I tested because I LEFT the check on the desk... we were talking about their poultry houses and this and that and plain forgot it.  So, I packed the samples, took them with me, got the check and all and then dropped them at UPS and did some grocery shopping... got some of the gatorade or whatever it is for DS and some other stuff... it is going to be part of his Christmas, because money is a little tight until I get this explorer sold and he is really feeling the financial pinch and this way he won't feel bad about what I give him and him not able to give as much back.  Besides, he can use this stuff... GF spends way too much on the kids and DS just gets a little bummed out with it all... So this is going to be my "contribution " to him and I know he will appreciate it and use it....
So today I stayed here.... 

Oh well....
Just made myself some liver and sauteed onions... I like liver..... from our own beef of course. 
Have had on the local "Christmas music station" (for the month of Dec).... worked on a jigsaw puzzle a little when the knees were hurting.  Weather....
I have been trying to completely empty things out of the kitchen.... got tired of the mouse situation... Got some new "glue boards" yesterday while shopping and it was really "profitable".... I had 2 yesterday morning, and then got 2 last night again... and for once I do not hear or see any signs of any mice.  Got one in the bathroom and hopefully it is the only one that was in the bathroom/bedroom area.... been hearing it and could not find it anywhere.  Well, I had put out 6 more sticky traps along the walls/edges of bureaus and such... and got that one.  Maybe I will get to the point where they are gone  .... for awhile....

So, I am going to quit doing anything practical and maybe watch a movie.... I could not get to sleep last night so am tired and hopefully will go to bed and sleep through tonight. 

Possible snow flurries/ wintry mix tomorrow but no accumulations they say... it sure is raw chilly out there.... Then maybe some sun Mon-Tues ????


----------



## farmerjan

Trying to be a NICE Sunday morning... the sun is trying to come through the thick clouds and it is actually kinda "bright"  out there. SOOOO nice for a change of pace.   36 low, up to 42 at 10 so not going to warm up alot.  
Ate a bowl of Cream of Wheat cereal.... with some maple syrup.  

2 weeks to Christmas .....going to take everything off the kitchen counters and do a thorough scrubbing.... too wet to do anything outside.  It was muddy when I came home Friday aft and squishy when I did the chickens.  Need a couple days to dry the soil on top.


----------



## Mini Horses

We have similar weather here.  I'm a touch warmer.  But water isn't soaking as fast or deep as I'd like.  Clean up inside day here, also.  Need a week of it!!  But slow work for jobs this coming week, so looking hopeful.  Definitely see week between Christmas and new year as pretty much "at home".   Would be great if weather stays like it is now👍🤞 I'd love that.😁.

Normally Jan/Feb are dead with this job.  This year it looks like they are picking up some of the jobs into earlier schedule cycles. (Certain resets are both seasonal and repetitive at certain sequences)  That's good and bad.  A few is ok but, heavy all at once isn't.  Right now a good amount of my jobs are at stores unassigned to reps -- they quit, not enough hired for area, etc.  A little extra $ in slow time.  At least I can refuse jobs in stores not "my assigned."

Hope they're hiring for 2023!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Hearing weather....y'all getting some messy stuff between tue and thur?  We're getting rain wed night, most all day thur.  Not as cold as you.  So thinking it's prob gonna be frozen there part of the day.  😔🥴


----------



## farmerjan

Monday eve.... chilly day, but some sun.  Not alot,  but no rain.  I got up to the cows/calves at the nurse cow pasture but could not get in the ones I wanted with their calves for DS to move any.  He called me at 2 and said he could move some if I could get them in.  Like I had much notice..... .

 But I went up,  and alot of the bigger calves went in and I fed the rest some grain... then put a partial bale of hay inside in the bunk for the calves to come in and maybe eat a bit.  The rolls were gone so told DS they would need hay outside... hoping that the little calves that had started going in will go in for some hay or grain... I will have to lock them in and then bring the cows in and sort them out to stay in with the calves.  I can lock them in the barn and open the pen to get the cows and all in... then sort out from there.... It will take a few days of working with them.  Got 3 cows, that need to go with the bull to get bred back have fall calves on them now........ several calves need tags, and several bull calves that need to get worked also.  So if I can get in at least 2 pairs he will come get them.  There are also about 4-5 that need preg checking...and if they are as far as I think, the calves need to be weaned off anyway.   They will have to be pushing 6 months, or more.... the bull went out of there July 4th weekend....The cows will get moved out of there since they should be due again in spring, and the calves can stay with the rest that they are familiar with, and with the heifers that are there now.  No bull is going in there this fall/winter,  this year.  

It is down to freezing and is supposed to be only partly sunny tomorrow and temps in the 40's.  I think it hit 50 today but was a cold feeling with not much sun. 

Yes, @Mini Horses they are calling for some freezing rain/sleet/and just plain cold and wet and miserable.  I have a farm to test Tuesday aft... then Thurs, Fri, and Sat afternoons, but Thursday is dependent on the weather... Will see how things are Thurs morning.  They have said that Thurs would suit them but they were a bit concerned about the weather.... play it by ear.  Got 2 scheduled for next week too... it's that all or nothing syndrome.... .

Going in to bed.  Need to get the bottles in the racks tomorrow morning... don't need meters for tomorrow's herd... but will need them all (24)for the Thursday herd, 16 for Friday, 12 for Sat, 16 for next Monday, 12 for next Wed.... might put off Thursday's herd,  for next Tuesday anyway.... since the Mon herd and this 24 meter herd need the brackets in the same position and it will save me alot of time changing them back and forth....


----------



## farmerjan

Cold and cloudy with little relief in sight. 31 and looking like snow out there.    Forecast is for some of these clouds to pass to the east and some sun this afternoon;   ahead of the wet and cold coming.  The local weather is now calling for this to come in Wed night, sleet/freezing rain and a not very good commute on Thursday morning. 
There is forecast for significant snow accumulation out in the western and upper mid western areas....
 All according to the temps could be some less than ideal weather for a good part of the day.  I think that I am going to just put the farm scheduled for Thursday,  off until next Tuesday..... I would have to leave here by 10:30 or 11 to get there by 1... not worth going out in the mess if it is slick.  I will talk to DS to see what he might be hearing at VDOT.... but.... I am getting to be anti-work in crappy weather. 
I am going to get sample bottles in the trays for this afternoon... make some breakfast.... let the chickens out.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> ... I am getting to be anti-work in crappy weather.


Agree....me too!!!   Hard enough to do chores.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like y’all need a month or two off in the winter.


----------



## farmerjan

OH BOY, what a YO-YO  messed up day..... 

Chickens out bottles in the trays and I get a text.  They had a major water problem at the farm, free stall barn soaking wet, cows a mess and had 7 with mastitis flakes and in the buckets this morning... Could I reschedule... OF COURSE... these are legitimate problems. 
I text the farm that is only sending a tank sample every week, that I will not be sending in any samples on Wed due to farm cancelling... so won't come get his single tank sample.... I will let him know the next farm to be sending in samples.....
BUT.... I am fast filling up my days.... So, I texted the farm set for Friday... he had originally wanted early this week, but couldn't do Wed or Thurs due to vet check and his having a dentist appt......  but I was already  scheduled... and said, hey, farm cancelled due to water problems, would you want today instead of Friday ???.... Sure, that would work for him.... So instead of 150 bottles, I need 200 in trays... AND I need 16 meters and hoses.... Go out and get all that in the car to go.
In the meantime, watched the weather and texted the farm that was scheduled for Thursday, and said how would next Tues aft work instead????.... that worked good for them.... and this way I will have most of the meter brackets already changed for the Monday herd..... save me extra work..
.. 
So, then called the farm with the single tank sample and said change of plans, I switched another farm and would be sending samples after all,  on Wed,   so I would come get a tank sample Wed morning after all.... 
I am going to get milk for the house,  anyway right down the road from the farmer I get my milk from..... 

So texted the farm with the water problem late this aft.... they got the spring diverted and things were calming down there... I asked if Friday would be too soon as I was all booked for next week, so it would have to be after Christmas otherwise and I still had 2 or 3 farms to fit in that week.... she texted back and said Friday would be great....they were going to finish cleaning the wet out and rebed the cows before this weather comes in.   

So, in essence I switched the farm today with the farm Friday and put off the Thurs farm til next Tuesday.... 

But... it gets even more interesting (funny if you realize there is nothing you can do about it and don't get upset).... the farmer that said today would work, had a previous lunch meeting.... he is also a minister in their Mennonite Church.... and his brother would start milking... okay, that works.  They had 6 fresh cows come into the barn today... okay, just more bucket cows.... BUT..... as the machine came off one cow,  it hit the curb just wrong... and snapped off the plastic piece that the milking inflation attaches to... OKAY.... just get another one... BUT... can't find one... they have all these parts EXCEPT the one we need... and the farmer hasn't gotten back yet.  Now the brother is younger... and he gets real worried about doing things right... and he is in a panic.... and I said, hey, lets get this milk sample and you can use the same machine back on to the cow that it got broken... and get this side finished....  The girl that helps me some, Geneva, works here full-time... she is the calf feeder now.... as well as whatever else needs doing .... and she calls her dad who works full-time on the  farmers' father's farm just across the road a mile away.... they trade back and forth and use workers back and forth on the farms... like a co-operative somewhat..... so he comes to look thinking maybe he knew where there was a new "claw" and then goes to the father's farm and gets one of theirs... They are a different brand... but it gives us something to milk with so we don't have to try switching the milker from one cow to the other....
In the meantime, when this got broken, there were 3 fresh cows in the parlor.... on the other side, and poor Tony was getting all worried that he was going to mess up.... and I finally said,,, hey, we will get through this,  it could be alot worse.... and he stopped for a second.. and said, yeah, you're right, the barn isn't burning down... and I laughed and said yep, and it isn't full of water like the farm that cancelled on me this morning.....
I know he was worried he would milk a fresh cow in the tank... or not get me the numbers on the cows coming in... or something.... finally the farmer came home.... and was milking, and then he had to leave because there had been an "accident" between a UPS driver... they are using people and their private cars to make deliveries... and the bucket on the skid loader at another farm... the car/UPS driver parked in the middle of the Y in the driveway and the skid loader bucket caught the back quarter panel because the bucket was up just at the wrong angle to see the car..... and because it was on the farm property, one he rents... he had to have the farm insurance deal with it because  the car owner's insurance wouldn't handle it since it was on "work property"... and no one ever "parks" in that spot because it is actually the driveway where the trucks and farm equipment all go in and out.... they should have parked over near the house to deliver the package... 

Just another day in "Paradise"....  .  

We got done milking, I was doing some of the paperwork the farmer hadn't gotten done because I wasn't supposed to be there until FRIDAY.... and then I come up with 2 different calving dates for the SAME COW... in the farmer's paperwork.....  I got all the milk weights in, left a note that I put in the cow's calving date as the first date he had written, I was not missing any other calving dates... and when he figured it out, we could fix it..... Meters got washed, loaded in the car,  and I finally left there about 6:15.... came home and went out and locked up the chickens and am in the house.

OIY VAY..... 
Gotta love my farmers......

Just went on the local area weather forecast... looks like Wed evening about 6-8 p.m. it is coming in as rain... some sleet/freezing stuff before midnight... and freezing stuff into mid day Thursday... 
DS will be working Wed night so he will get off at noon.... to go back in at 8... and be off Thursday too... and Thurs night will depend on the temps.....


----------



## Baymule

What a day! You think fast and changed things around and got it done! Way to go!


----------



## farmerjan

Wed Night.  It was a cold raw damp feeling day and sprinkles started about 4.   Went and got the sample and  milk for me from the farm I get it from down the road.  I  got a call from the farmer I tested about a cow that is there and that I was thinking that I misheard the number since I was missing one.  Turns out he put her in and then took her out of the system but didn't do it right.... sooooo..... I spent several phone calls   back and forth to Raleigh where our computer center is, and will have to go to the farm on Saturday BEFORE I go do the 250 cow herd... and one of the computer support people gave me her personal cell # so when I get there, she can talk me through getting it straightened out BECAUSE she is leaving to go on vacation to her family's,  for the holiday......
And they wonder why I want to retire......

In the meantime DS wanted to know if I got the cows and calves in.... he said he would move them if I did... I said as soon as I got done with the phone calls for work I was going up there.... so I finally dropped the samples off to be picked up, got some feed and went up there... of course none of the small calves came in this evening... but I fed everyone some grain and the calves that have been coming in all along.  Put some more hay in the feeders in there... about 1/3 small sq bale just to give them something if they come in... 
DS had fed some hay yesterday but it will be gone in  a day or two... there are alot of animals in there eating right now.  

I asked him about was he off work already and he acted like I was crazy... obviously he did not really read the text I sent last night... he just gives things lip service anymore and does not really pay attention to what I say... he said no, he was working til 3:30.... why would I think he was going to be off... and I said because of the freezing rain/sleet supposed to be coming in and he said nope, they weren't exactly concerned about it.  OOKAAY..... 
So after I got home from the pasture and got the chickens locked in, he called back and said he had gone and gotten the tractor (no cab so that must've been fun) to use with the silage cart feeder as he is going to open the old bag out in the back and start getting it fed out... there will be some waste from it spoiling where the animals have torn the plastic.... and if I didn't get the cows in,  that he was going home to get a little sleep because he had to be back in to work at 10..... 
Guess mom wasn't so clueless or stupid after all.  
They have already closed at least 10 schools.... my county included since we have a high elevation even though we are a little south of the target area for the most  sleet and bad weather.... there are city schools and county schools... all my county is closed as well as the 2 counties directly north and several others.... 

It was a cold 28 this morning, only got up to 35 and is back to 32 now.... supposed to drop a degree or 2... and my recording thermometer is on the porch so usually is a smidgen warmer.... 
GLAD that I rearranged the herds and don't have to go anywhere tomorrow....

Friday's herd is south of here so should not be a problem... then Sat I have to leave early enough to go to that herd and get the computer stuff fixed..... then go test.  Supposed to have some sun but be cold, 40's...

Been watching some dvd's...the last few nights..... Anyone ever watch the TV series Yellow Rose???? It is a very much "cleaner" version of Dallas and Yellowstone.... Sam Elliot, Cybil Shepard, Chuck Connors (as a bad guy?!).... I enjoyed it.  Yep, Texas ranchers.... Lots of horse riding and some good moral plots... No actual sex or nudity... an impassioned kiss was the "raciest" part... boy... that Sam Elliot.....🤤🤤🤤........oo lala...


----------



## Baymule

Yes I watched Yellow Rose. And you are right about Sam Elliot. He was the voice for the beef council commercials, in that unmistakable sexy voice, BEEF, It’s what’s for supper. If they brought that commercial back, I’d go straight to the store and buy a steak. And still have home raised beef in the freezer! 

Hope the bad weather doesn’t last long.


----------



## farmerjan

It's a cold morning.  30-32 temps all night and rain.  There is ice on all the trees and bushes out there.  Nasty and cold. Cars and truck all coated with ice.  Glad I have no intention of going anywhere today.
  Just saw another state truck go by.  This road will freeze alot due to the elevation here.  I am sure DS has had an interesting night and is now probably home sleeping for awhile.  He may have to go back in tonight.  Who knows. The rain is supposed to pass to the east by 3-4 p.m.   temps are supposed to "warm up" into the 34-36 range later... 
Slept wrong and shoulder is really hurting......


----------



## canesisters

@farmerjan  I think I would be a trembling puddle of tears if I had had your last couple of days.


----------



## Baymule

Stay in and off the roads if you can. Icy roads belong to the road warriors. Body shops will fix their stupidity.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah...I used to be part owner in a body shop and weather like yours, well we geared up for a lot of extra work!!


----------



## farmerjan

canesisters said:


> @farmerjan  I think I would be a trembling puddle of tears if I had had your last couple of days.


Thanks, but for me days like that happen at least once or twice a month as far as work/computers/farmers doing stuff like that.  I AM NOT A COMPUTER PERSON..... that said, I am finding myself trying to fix their screwups more and more... and I spend more time on the phone with our computer support office in Raleigh NC... and sometimes with the other center in Ames Iowa.... 
The other is nothing new... I do scheduling and then re-scheduling all the time... luckily, not too many times, is it as last minute, as it was this past week.  But I am finding that some days I just don't want to keep dealing with this... must be the  .... HA HA.

2 pm and still ice on everything although the roads are more wet and it is finally up to 33 so there is a little bit dripping... Still some misty wet coming down too. It is just crappy out there.  

Got another mouse and then had one last night that their tail only got stuck on the sticky board... and it made a mess with some of my spider plants and pointsettas... then it got off, as I was trying to get it untangled enough to get it out the door.  I am sooooo tired of them.....I have continued to cut down the population but still seems like I cannot get rid of them..... 

Got to get 150 sample bottles in trays for tomorrow afternoon and  250+ for Sat.
Still haven't heard from the farm that does the owner sampler test... and I am ready to go get the bottles back because he said they were going to get them done in a week.  Still waiting on that "week" that was about 10+ days ago.  Been up that way twice too.  

It seems I am probably going to lose my "part-time" status as far as my dental insurance goes.  Have to have a certain number of work units... and with all the herds that have been skipping;  I am on the low side and have until Feb first to get my testing herd  work unit #'s back up,  or lose it.  I have had most all the major work done I have wanted to.. so am weighing the difference in the amount I pay every 2 weeks against the costs of the routine cleanings and such... Sure there would be things like fillings or something, but it just may not be worth it to try to push more of these herds to test.   The big herd that sold out last March was the beginning of the slide because they tested nearly every month and it really helped to keep the work units I needed high enough to not worry about it.   Maybe just time to let the insurance go and put that money every 2 weeks into my pocket and just pay for the routine cleanings..... Actually, with just that , I would come out a little ahead since it is not that high for routine cleaning that the insurance pays for. I didn't really consider the work unit numbers with the insurance, I just kept it after going from "full-time to part-time" since it was available.  If the farm that is 125 miles north sells out which they are hopefully going to be, and have been trying to sell out for 6 months..... it will make it harder to try to keep it.  I think I am going to call the dentist office and see if I am due for x-rays...I have an appt in mid-feb...see if I can get it moved up to mid-Jan and get any x-rays or anything that I maybe eligible for and then let it drop. 

Always something it seems.  All these little things pushing the "retirement" thoughts..... but like @Mini Horses it's a little extra push to get you out and into the "world";  to not "vegetate" at home,  and a little extra income to boot,  so something to think about. 

Supposedly my parents house in NH is sold.... there is still some stuff to be settled because of all the "heirs" not agreeing on the bills to be paid and now it has to go before a court judge.... MORE MONEY to be paid out of the estate..... SOOOO STUPID by these 3 grandchildren.... They will spend nearly as much just in lawyers fees and court time etc... and I am sure the judge will rule to pay these expenses... so they will be paying it twice instead of just paying it and get the estate settled.   It won't affect me because the amount that I will be getting was specifically stated in the will; as is what each of us 4 children gets.... it is hurting the ones that are getting the "rest of the estate" split between them.... and they are the principle beneficiaries... DS is so fed up with it, he agreed to the sale and just wants it done... 

Anyone getting worried about the way the stock market dropped again after the fed's did another increase in the prime rate?  It had dropped over 900 and is now only down about 700????? SOOOOO very glad I moved more investments out of the market in my retirement account and into our stable balance fund.....


----------



## Mini Horses

It may be time for you to reconsider one of the Medicare advantage plans.  Most include dental.  Now that you have those big surgeries out of the way, one may be a better value.  They keep getting better. 🤔


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> Always something it seems. All these little things pushing the "retirement" thoughts..... but like @Mini Horses it's a little extra push to get you out and into the "world"; to not "vegetate" at home,


My favorite thing to do between jobs. Except church I can go a month without leaving the house. A good thing about that shop job last time I was home.


----------



## farmerjan

Friday... pushing noon.  Was totally wet and miserable yesterday with rain-ice-sleet-CRAPPY WEATHER... 
Stayed between 30 and 33 all day.  
We finally lost power last night about 9:30 and it came on around 11-11:15 p.m.  so not as bad as it could have been.  But it sure gets cold quick at night like that.  

It is partly cloudy, partly sun today, was 30 then temps up to 40 for a little bit but down to 38 right now.  Guess it is going to be like this all day.  At least the ice is melting off the trees and bushes some. If the sun would come out and stay it would all be melted but it is only slowly melting now. 
I had the rain gauge out since it was going to hover around freezing and not get bitter cold to freeze and crack it.... We had a total of 1.2 inches in it... some ice on top but mostly liquid.  I picked it up though since we are forecast to get down in the single digits with highs in the 20's for next weekend... Christmas.... possible snow but they say it is too far out to make any predictions other than the cold that is coming from Canada to hit as far south as @Baymule .  NOT looking forward to that.  

I am going to get things together and go start the car to get warm so I can go to work, in about an hour.  It is sitting where the sun will hit it and the ice looks somewhat melted/loose. Wish the sun would just come out and stay out for a bit. At least I don't need to do any set up at this farm.  Tomorrow I have to leave early to go to the herd to do the computer stuff,  before I go to the farm I am testing.  I do have to set up there... I have all the meters in the car already, just have to get some different length hoses put in there.  Then Monday,Tues and Wed are all set up meters and I have to get the rest of the meters for the one on Tuesday. 

Oh well, that is life.  Going to get things ready to go.


----------



## Baymule

Living in east Texas where snow and ice is a BIG EVENT because we have no Road equipment for it, In weather like yours, I would stay home. But you don’t have that excuse, so off to work you go!


----------



## farmerjan

Sat morning and actually warmer than the last 2 mornings.  A BALMY 34 degrees !!!! Some sun but alot of clouds passing over too.  There is still ice on the bushes, especially on the "offside" of where the sun hits.  It should pretty much melt today if we hit 40 like they say.  Then colder tomorrow and the week will be 20's and maybe 40's... 
THEN.... the dive to COLD.... and now more of a "possibility" of some snow...... Thursday/Friday on top of the drop to FRIGID temps.   20's for highs and single digits for lows.  

Got the samples from last night packed since I need my trays to put the bottles in for the farm this afternoon. Got to get the bottles in the trays and leave early to go to the farm to fix the computer stuff first... then to work. 

Went out for supper with the young farmer and the other high school girl last night... she said, do you have to get home early and I said no, and she said, want to go get something to eat... there is a "sports" place... that has really good burgers and some other stuff... I have heard her mention it before... so I said Sure... It was pretty good... the Nachos that we got for "appetizers" to share was HUGE... Very good.... I could've had just that for a meal... They have like 15 "signature" burgers... 1/2 lb size and each has it's own "special" thing... I had one that was a Swiss/Sauteed Onion thing... pretty good.  I am spoiled by my own hamburger... but it was decent.  There were a few salads that I could have tried too... Might have to take her out to eat one evening in the future.  She paid and said it was a "Christmas" present to us... Didn't expect that.  It was nice.... didn't get home until 11 p.m.  I am about an hour from that farm... and I slept like a log when I got home.  

So, about to go out and let the chickens out of the crate and finish getting bottles into the trays and get myself together to leave.  Hope we have more sun than clouds today.


----------



## Baymule

Nice Christmas present! Good company and supper too, real nice invitation.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday morning.  31 to start, clouds and some sun trying to come through.  Only supposed to maybe hit 40 again today if lucky.  
Long day yesterday with the computer "fixing" at the one farm, then the set up and testing at the other farm... I got home last night about 9 after leaving about 11 a.m.... Took about 45 minutes at the farm to do all the computer stuff.... GOD BLESS the computer support girl that allowed me to call her at home and talked me through to whole thing.... sent the farmer a text after I was done and leaving that he should be good to go now to do the update after the samples have processed and he just said Thanks.  Guess I should be glad I got that much.  Sure don't get any extra pay or anything even like mileage for stuff like this.  

Everything went okay at the other farm testing but the "help" he was supposed to have had called in so it was just the farmer and I.  It went pretty smooth but it was a long afternoon.  Started milking about 1:45 and got done about 7... then had to enter all the milk weights in the computer and then figure out all the missing cows... some sold, some dried off, a few calvings that didn't get entered in... a few eartag ID's that have to be in there..... they need a "state ear tag ID" not just their #... there are hundreds of #245's... so they have to have a special tag that is specific to each cow... It is always this way at this farm.... I left there a little after 8 to come home.  
Locked the chickens in the crate and came in and ate a bowl of green beans and took a shower, washed my hair and went to bed.  

Going out to let the chickens out in a minute.  Gotta eat too, stomach is growling.

Will go up and give the calves some grain later and see who I can get in maybe.... tonight is supposed to be colder, in the 20's.... partly cloudy and cold this week... 40's and 20's... and now they are saying some snow, wintry mix for Thursday.... 
Need to go out and check on the freezers here and better go check on the one at Deb's... and the water in the tack room and make sure the heater is running on low... just little things to make sure that all are working and running.  
Feel sorry for the upper midwest with the snow and horribly cold miserable weather they are getting.  But I am rather hoping that Thursday weather stays all snow here... it is alot easier on the animals to deal with the snow than for them to get soaking wet and then the temps drop.  
Oh well.... time to get out and get done.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> But I am rather hoping that Thursday weather stays all snow here... it is alot easier on the animals to deal with the snow than for them to get soaking wet and then the temps drop.


You are so right!  Yet, many will just stand out in it.  The snow sits there, almost another layer of insulation....that rain can soak in if heavy enough.

Our milder temps than North are still cold for us.  I spent yesterday checking those things you mention.  Plus bought a float heater for a large tank.  Too many head in this field for the smaller heated tubs, so big one has to to stay open.  Think he I'm gonna go get a timer for it....so I don't have to be do the job on/off myself.


----------



## farmerjan

Eating a sandwich and then going to get feed from big bin at barn and going to see if I can get anyone in. 

It has only hit 36 with partial sun today.  Been a bit more sun than clouds at least.

I just put a load in the wash... I will get them out tomorrow and they will have a couple days to dry.  Nothing I am desperate for, just thought I would get caught up a little.  Dishes all done.  boxed a return to send out.  I tried 2 pairs of lined jeans and one pair is for people with skinny thighs . I certainly don't fall in that category!!!! The other pair from Lands End fit pretty good... would be better if I lost some weight around the middle... I'm TRYING.... Ordered another pair so I can wear them in the barns testing in the cold. I have a pair of insulated overalls.... but again, I've gained weight and they are very snug... It's not comfortable in the barns... or even out with the animals... when they are tight. The jeans will keep my legs warmer and still allow me to move easier with this extra weight.  I have found since the knee replacements that I feel the cold in the legs more...maybe the metal gets colder??? Anyway, this seems to be a good compromise and then maybe I will be able to take off some of the weight as I am feeling more and more mobile.  I need to get back to some exercises though.  
So been taking care of stuff that gets "put off"... 

There has been a rash of stuff being stolen out of barns around here... several friends have gotten hit.... tools, things easy to carry off... I make sure my little storage shed is padlocked because of the DeWalt tools and all.  Other stuff is so piled that I doubt they would take the time to try to sort through it in the carport and nothing really worth much.  DS was telling me is going to get some game cameras up and he has taken a bunch of stuff out of the sheds/barns.... battery powered grease gun, some other stuff.  He is also considering putting gates in at the end of the driveway to doug's barn... it's 2-3 tenths mile from the road back to the barn complex there.  A couple of the farmers around here have lost some stuff... It's all been stuff that can be grabbed and gone...
The good thing is there are always so many cars and trucks in and out and parked and traded around that people never know who is where at our houses/barns.  One of the reasons I try to go in and out of Deb's at different times since she is not there much.   Unfortunately, his barn is right off the road and not much activity in and out of there since he bought doug's farm and uses that place more...keeps hay wagons and such at his barn and some of his tools are there but he is just at doug's more; still has some stuff at his barn.  But he's got it closed and I am hoping to maybe get him some game cameras for Christmas now... going to go look tomorrow  and get him some and if they are not what he wants he can exchange them.  His GF gets so much off Amazon that I cannot compete with her buying things and returning and all that.  So If I get him something here local, he can return it himself and gets what he wants if it isn't right.  I do not get hurt feelings over something like that for sure....

So, time to head out to get feed and go to the cows.


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> I have found since the knee replacements that I feel the cold in the legs more...maybe the metal gets colder???


 A great difference. I've noticed when I had metal in my hand it was terrible. I also notice a huge difference in wearing steel  or composite toe boots. I no longer wear steel toe boots. The steel toe rubber boot is TERRIBLE. I now wear mucks in cold weather and composite toe work boots. 
  I do miss the ol' Justin's though. But not wearing 3 different boots.


----------



## farmerjan

Already getting COLD !!!! Down to 24 from a high of only 36 today.  It's been cold and getting colder.

DS called earlier and wanted to know if I could help him do some feeding.  He has been really worn out and sick.... he got about 3 hours sleep and had to go back in to work Wed night at 10 (after a normal 7-3:30)... didn't get off Thursday with all the ice and mess until 10 and then had to do some feeding and went home to sleep to be back in at 8p.m. .... again worked until 9 a.m. Fri,  then had the special imaging of his shoulder at UVA which is an hour away.... something is torn, not the rotator cuff... he can't remember what they said because he wasn't feeling very good....tendon or ligament he thought.... and then went home and went to bed.... said he was so sick all day Sat and into today... and knew he had to get up here to feed some... so I opened gates at snyder's for him to feed hay and then went and got in 3 heifers at another place so he could get them home before we get this crap weather coming... I would have done it but the long trailer doesn't fit very well and you need a 2nd person to watch where the culvert goes under the road because you can't see when you are jacking the trailer around... so he just came with the trailer and in 10 minutes and we got them loaded and then he took them to snyder's with the rest of the heifers.... he was going to feed some more hay... and a friend was coming to help him load the flat bed trailer because he didn't get the hay delivered last weekend (she had some "things planned") and it has got to be delivered this week now.... nope, I'm not "going there".... but now he is sounding and feeling really weak and run down and sick....

So I offered if he needed me to do anything else but he said once they got the trailer loaded he was going to probably quit.... so he stopped by the house here on his way home to see if I can fix a zipper on a lined flannel hooded overshirt he likes to wear... the zipper is plastic, and the pull just came apart in 2.... and then was talking about what he was going to try to do this week... and I also told him that I was working Mon-Tues-Wed evenings this week.... and Mon and Tues I will be leaving early.... and worrying about this weather coming in because his boss has been on vacation (has to take it or lose it kind of days accumulated) and he will be working 12 hour shifts,  PLUS  what he will have to do extra... but his boss is not "away" so he will come back in if the weather turns bad....

So he took some of the gatorade stuff I got him at Sharp Shopper that has been in the back of the car... and will get the rest tomorrow I think and take it to his house up the road.... because I am going to need all the space in the back of the car for meters and more hoses,  as I need all 24 on Tuesday.  I have what I need for tomorrow but I do have to change some brackets for tomorrow.  Luckily, I need them changed the same way for Tuesday... then will change back 12 for Wed/Thurs herd....

I am going out to bring in the 2 boxes of potatoes off the porch as they might freeze some tonight and don't want to waste them.  Like to keep them out when it is 30 + at night but it is going to get bitter and not wasting all that food. 

Hope I can get the clothes hung out tomorrow... temps are supposed to be up in the mid 40's during the day Mon and Tues... the jeans will freeze dry some but ought to get mostly dry. 

Caught another mouse... that is 4 in 5 days..... The new sticky traps I got the other day are getting them when the snap traps weren't ..... I have got them all over the place....

Someone hit a BIG coon on the road so I am being very diligent about shutting the chickens in the crate.  Still have no idea where the buff hen is roosting at night... not in the tree back there anymore since the leaves are gone.  She comes up near the house and I think might be going in the carport or once I thought she was going under some boxes and stuff that is piled on the porch.  Oh well.... one of the brahma hens picks on her or she might actually go in with the rooster...
I will have to carry out water tomorrow for them... the waterer has not frozen in the shelter since the sun hits it and it warms up some in the morning.... and the last few days has been hovering at the freezing mark so just warm enough to keep it thawed... but that is going to change.  Maybe the hen will start going in more for the water and feed... because there won't be any water anywhere else for her out here. 

Got to finish packing the samples so they can go out tomorrow... and get bottles in the tray for the farm tomorrow.  I have to run to the bank EARLY in the morning because I forgot to write a check from my checking account at one bank... to deposit in the other bank that I pay my mortgage through.... they are the ones that gave me the mortgage and I got free checking with them and pay the mtg and the explorer payment through the checking account..... they don't offer any great incentives to bank there... but they sure were good to give me the loans so I try to do a little business with them.... and it makes it easier for me to make sure the 2 loans get paid... except like this past week I was so unorganized with changing herds around and all... that I forgot to make sure the money was in the account.  GRRRR..... and I meant to do it on Friday on the way home from the farm but we went out to eat and it was late and I just didn't do it.... Oh well.... it will get better.....

Had a call about the explorer,,, guy was going through on his way home to NY and saw it across from the Pilot gas station... seems interested and said he would call me back.... we'll see... sure would like it to get sold...

Past time to get the samples finished and go to bed...


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> Already getting COLD !!!! Down to 24 from a high of only 36 today. It's been cold and getting colder.


I believe when it gets REALLY cold later this week, it's a good time to find Lonesome Dove. If you can and after chores of course. You have to do more chores when you don't want to go outside.


----------



## Baymule

So, @farmerjan snd @CLSranch , what y’all are saying is that when this Siberian cold front hits east Texas, I can expect frost on my new metal knee????


----------



## Mini Horses

Dang, I'm glad to still have all original parts!!

The older I get, the colder I get.  I wear leggings, long johns, under pants all winter...even the lined jeans.  The silkier tight ones, like a second skin, work well and are less bulky.


----------



## farmerjan

After 11 p.m..... home and stuff in the house.  It feels like all  I have done is drive and run errands, and shop and drive and ... rinse and repeat. Loaded the car with the packed samples this morning after I got home from the run to the bank and a stop at Walmart right near the bank....Let the chickens out of the crate and there was ice in the waterer but I got the pieces out and there was enough for it to seep out for them to drink.  Then I hung the load of clothes since it really was alot nicer today than yesterday.   Changed all the brackets on the meters already in the car for today's herd and put the rest of the short hoses in there. Got the tray of bottles and a list of things I wanted to look at/pick up.  Left, dropped off the samples and the return package for UPS,  and went to the farm that I get my milk from and got his 3 samples and milk for me... went to the other farm that has been sending in a tank sample and got their sample. 
Left there and headed for town on the way to the farm to test this afternoon... stopped at TSC to look at a few things and got DS a gift certificate for there as I know he will use it.  Granted it will be for "farm stuff"  but even for chicken feed for his chickens or dog food it will help.  
Then went on to the farm.  Set up and we started milking about 4 and got done at 6.  I had to do the computer stuff and put in some things they did not get in the computer yet... then wash line cycles finally finished and left there about 7:30....
 They gave me the breasts out of a couple of turkeys they had butchered that were too crippled and would not make it til the "house goes out" end of next week... They are huge !!!! They don't keep the legs on the ones that are so crippled like that... I sure would have and made "turkey salad" or just put it all in to cook down for broth or something.... but when they look at as many as these farmers do, they keep the breast meat and toss the rest..... there is alot of waste.... goes against my "grain" but it is what it is.... I offered to take the whole bird but they had already just skinned out the breasts from several and discarded the rest.  They are nice looking.... so I am grateful for that.  Sure I have plenty of chicken in the freezer, and these will get cleaned up and frozen for future cooking... I like turkey too....
Left there and wanted to go to the grocery store for a few things... but wound up at the Walmart coming down through town to make it easier... I got several kinds of cheese and some crackers and will make up a little gift bag for Deb for Christmas..... sure, I will probably benefit from some of it... get together and have some cheese and crackers and I got some pepperoni and summer sausage to slice up to have with it too....and a couple packages of  hot cocoa to put in it and a set of kitchen towels that were marked down (Christmas themed ).....  just a little something for her...  I also went by there today on my way out and checked the freezer and heater in the tack room after last night's cold... everything was good.  

I did score at Walmart.... I was wandering up and down isles... not many people in there tonight... and noticed some alfredo sauce for spaghetti... my preferred type over tomato type spaghetti sauce... and there were a couple different brands... and some Neuman"s Own.... I like it but it is often more costly by .10 or .20 .... Most of them were 2.39 and 2.49  and N. O. brand said .91.... there was a girl there working and I asked her if she could check it... it had to be a mistake... so she pulled it up on her phone and said ," yes, that's right, it is being discontinued".... so I said thanks... and promptly got all 12 jars that were on the shelf... That's like 1/3  the price..... It is good until Feb/ 23 so you know it will be good for another year or more after that....
Made up for my taking the time to go up and down the aisles... There were next to no people in there... 
And there were all sorts of empty shelves too... I cannot believe that the shelves are so spotty.... There were pallets of stuff that the night crew were starting to put out... but there were really alot of empty spots and things haphazardly on shelves.... The only good thing about going in there is that I could not believe how few people were in there; so I could actually walk up and down and be able to look without any rush.

So I finally got done and came on home.  Locked in the chickens, got all the stuff in the house except the milk and the turkey breasts in the small styrofoam cooler... they are outside for the night.  It is down to 29 already so they will keep very well until I get to them in the morning....Samples are ready to pack and I have to get bottles for tomorrow into the racks to take with me yet.....

Just looked at the local forecast and tomorrow should be much like today, and the same for Wed morning... more sun than clouds and low 40's.  Today was alot nicer than yesterday.  Should be good to get the clothes off the line Wed after the sun comes up for a bit.  I will have to pack the 250+/- samples from tomorrow and then I will get samples Wed eve from that farm since they are now calling for some snow to come in on Wed night into Thursday morning... LUCKILY this herd is the closest one I have now... about 6-7 miles away... so hope I won't have any problems getting there in the morning... BUT.... I want to already have the samples here wed eve just in case something goes wrong.... I do not want to have to go back and retest them for any reason if I can't get back Thursday morning.... Although I normally do this herd as a "2x" herd... meaning I go 2 consecutive milkings.... if need be I can convert them to a 1x should I not be able to get back in the morning.... But being this close... should not be a problem.  There are no big "accumulation" numbers... so I ought to be able to get them done and the samples packed and sent and then STAY HOME..... Plus it is supposed to change over to a cold rain and then temps are supposed to drop and the wind get bad....

So, I am headed to bed.... might pack the samples tonight.... won't take too long... only 80 to pack.... one less thing to do tomorrow morning...


----------



## Baymule

I’m low, cold, temperatures, I can see why this job gets less and less attractive. But it’s only a few months out of the year, trying to look on the bright side, with a cloud of gloom hanging over everything. Get these last ones done, then hunker down for the super cold and torment that it brings.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold again, 22 and the sun is trying to come up over the hill across from me.  It looks to be a decent day again and forecast is still the same although more rain and less ice/snow maybe.  

When I came home last night I saw that the truck/trailer with the load of hay was gone from DS barn... and about a half hour after I was home I saw lights across the road and DS was in there getting 2 rolls of hay... he takes them with him when he goes to GF house and feeds at the one farm down near her.  So he must've just gotten home from taking the sq bales across the mountain to deliver last evening. 

Samples are packed to go out UPS and I ate a bowl of Cream of Wheat.  Going to get dressed and go out and get the boxes of sample bottles,  to put in the racks for today's herd...Milk and turkey breasts to do something with.   Then after it has warmed up a little more, and the sun hits the greenhouse/shelter, I will go out to let the chickens out of the crate and take them some more water.  Maybe an hour or less.  Then I will take out the rest of the gatorade for DS and put in the other car.... and get the rest of the meters in the outback and make sure I have the rest of the medium hoses for testing there, get the racks of bottles, and drop the packed samples from last night and head out to work again.  

Would like to take these farmers a couple chickens as they don't raise them, but this time of year their freezers are full of venison and any beef that they have butchered... Might take them one for now... I gave them 3 or 4 last year in the spring and they said they liked them.  It's the parents and 2 of the 3 kids at home (adults actually they are like 30 and 24... the other boy is married with 2 kids now and live just a 1/2 mile from the farm since he works there full time too).   But that is typical of many Mennonites... the kids usually stay at home until they marry. 

Time to get going here... Hope everyone in the "cold" manages okay....


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> Dang, I'm glad to still have all original parts!!
> 
> The older I get, the colder I get.  I wear leggings, long johns, under pants all winter...even the lined jeans.  The silkier tight ones, like a second skin, work well and are less bulky.


... I wear leggings and underpants year-round.... winter or not   😳


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> but when they look at as many as these farmers do, they keep the breast meat and toss the rest.


Ah - I know that method well. As a kid I had to clean all the pheasant my parents shot -- they never missed and the dogs never lost a bird. They'd dump the birds in the garage and go in, I'd go out with my knife and filet the breasts off the bird - toss the rest. Though there's not much else on a pheasant - the legs are full of tendons and not much to eat.


----------



## farmerjan

canesisters said:


> ... I wear leggings and underpants year-round.... winter or not   😳


HA HA
🫣🫣 I think she meant that she wears leggings and long john's under HER PANTS , not "under pants"... which I really don't know if she wears or not .


----------



## farmerjan

It's after 9 pm.  Home from the farm, chickens locked in and I ate a sandwich and had a glass of milk.  I am tired.  
It was a pretty decent day after all.  Mostly sun and hit mid 40's.  Sure hope tomorrow is nice too until I get the laundry in, get the samples packed and sent... get the meters set up in the morning for the farm to test wed eve... and for moving some of the cows tomorrow from pasture before I go to work.  

It is down to 28 already, another night of low 20's... oh well.  

Got another call about the explorer from a local person.... unless someone comes by with cash in hand tomorrow, they will call me right after Christmas and I will take them up and let them drive it... They wanted some info on it and I was glad to talk to them about it.  
Person from NY didn't call back...but I got a 2nd text from the auto buying group about it... might be able to get a little more out of it after the holidays... especially if we get some crappy roads and people want the 4WD benefits.   I am not going to panic over it.... wanted to get it sold, and still do, but it seems with the holidays and all, people are too focused on everything they need to get done for that... so going to "chill out" and not get too bent out of shape.... It'll happen when it is supposed to.  

Going to hit the shower and go to bed.  Alot to do tomorrow and I need to get up and get going....


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny and cold but it is warming.  Chickens out, samples packed and in the car to drop off.  Went to change brackets on the meters and they are still "frozen"... so waiting for the car to warm up a little in the sun. Won't take much as the sun is warming it up nicely right now.  Can hardly believe we have such cold coming with as nice as it is out there.  Sun all day they say. 
Had quite a bit of frost so waiting for the clothes to get dried off and then will get them in later.  
Had a mouse in the bedroom in the bureau drawers... I emptied them a week or so ago... and pulled open the drawer and it jumped out and across the floor.  This morning I heard it again and I got up and it had run across the floor and got caught on a sticky trap ....YAY..... maybe that will be it for awhile... 
With all this wet and cold weather coming I will have a couple days to actually stay in and do some overdue stuff...
Going out to see if I can get the meter brackets changed and go set up and then head for the barn and get the cows moved.


----------



## Mini Horses

We started at 23 but it was 47 by 10:30!   Cold but dry this morning, so no windshield to clean😁

Staying "warm" tonight with rain coming for most of tomorrow.   Don't need that but .....grrr. Dental at 8am for a crown prep.  Loving the thought--NOT!  so numb until noon


----------



## farmerjan

Yesterday was a pretty nice day after all.  Got up, packed samples, did the chickens.  It was 24 but went to 50 in the sun in the afternoon.  After getting the meter brackets changed, went and set up.  Met GF at the barn and we went to the pasture where the cows were and got most in the catch pen.  Loaded 10 cows 2 calves and she stayed there with her daughter to get the other cows still out,  in,  and I came to the barn.  I unloaded and DS was supposed to be getting off work to take the trailer back and get the rest.  They got them in and had to wait on DS.  I had stopped and put air in a low tire, then unloaded at the barn and had it ready for him to go back.  I came home and got the clothes off the line... got the bottles and went to work.

Talked to DS after I got done testing, and of course it was "decided"  that the night crew was going back in at midnight last night.  I just listened as I tried to tell him earlier that he would probably have to go back in.... but again, I don't know what I was talking about... but that is so redundant that it is not worth my breath to say anything any more.  He wanted me to know that they tagged and banded all the calves on the trailer and took them to the pasture and then took the 10 cows and the other 2 calves up there also and got them out at the winter pasture right across from my property.  Originally he said we would probably do them today... but he said they are the quietest calmest calves we have had in years.... They are not "matched" so I will have to take time to see who is nursing who... but since they were all going there, at least they were all together and matching numbers can be done, when the weather is a little nicer.  There are 13 calves and 14 cows and the owner of where they were said there was a dead calf so that is right.  There is one cow he kept at the barn and said he was sure she had not calved... and I looked it up and she was about 1-2 months "shorter bred" when we preg checked so that is right. Since he was not sure who had the dead calf they all went out there.  If I can figure out who lost the calf, she may get sold... all according to who she is and if she is old or anything like that. 

So, I got up this morning to some rain and ice... car covered in ice... and it started to rain/sleet more after we started testing.  It was NASTY, ICY, COLD RAIN, when I came out and went to the house to do the computer work.  That went smooth and went back to the barn and loaded all the meters since the wash system was done... everything is in the car so done for several days.  

It was 30 and is up to 32 at noon... might warm up a few degrees by afternoon, the rain is supposed to end late afternoon and then another bout before the frigid temps come down tomorrow by noon or so.  Hoping that I don't have any frozen pipes out of it.  I will probably let some of the faucets "trickle" so they don't freeze if the cold winds hit like they say.   

Going in to pack the samples to send out.  Just ate a bowl of cereal for "brunch".... I am thinking I will get out some stew meat and make a good beef stew....got potatoes and can add a pkg of mixed vegs since I don't have any carrots or celery to add in.  
Have a small grocery list of things I keep forgetting so wrote them down... might venture out tomorrow morning for a few things since I just don't want to go out again this afternoon in this crummy wet/cold... just have to drop off the samples off for UPS.... I want to get everything together into gift bags for Christmas ready to go to his GF parents for the kids and all.  

Talked to Deb and she is not coming out now for Christmas... and will not be out next weekend either as she has a New Years get together to go to.  I am thinking that she just might be losing the push to come out here since she is not close to any family or close friends here.  I wouldn't be surprised if she decides to sell it in another year or so.  Since she lost her husband, there is not the incentive to be out here and I think she is not wanting to do all the work to maintain it.... can't really blame her under the circumstances.  It will be worth a small fortune if she decides to sell it.  We'll see.... she might fool me and decide to just work it out to work from home here... but somehow I just don't see it... 

Going in to do the samples....


----------



## farmerjan

Well.... another afternoon in paradise.... Samples packed and went out to send them off.  There is a good sized branch on the power lines on the way to drop off the samples... and it is sparking and smoke... so I called the power company... told them that I know they are busy with the ice and crappy weather, but I am thinking that the branch may catch on full fire or cause the power line to get burnt or whatever and the power going off.  The power had flickered twice already but I didn't know if it was from that.  So anyway, the lady was nice and was going to send in the work order to have it checked out. 
Came home and was glad to get in the house.  It has rained and sleeted and iced over,  all afternoon.  Saw lots of branches down  in the 2  mile stretch just to take the samples for shipment.  
Of course, about 4:30 as I am making some pudding, the power flickers and goes off... LUCKILY... I have propane for cooking so I got the pudding finished and had to go hunt up a kerosene lamp and fill it... and lit a few candles as it was getting dark.  I called the automated line to report the power outage... and I could see there was no power across the road at the former owners place up on the hill.  
It was off about 1 1/2 hours again, and then came back on.  I went out to lock in the chickens in the crate and "scurried" back in the house. The rain had not let up... it was very light and misty, but had been doing that for over 12 hours on top of the few stronger light rains and sleet... the ground is soggy. I did not put out the rain gauge since I was afraid it would freeze and I would forget to get it in before the artic blast comes down.  So I do not know how much precip but I would bet it is equivalent to what we had last week which was 1.2 inches....   If/When this frigid cold snap comes through tomorrow, it is going to freeze things and I bet we get some plant kills from it.  

It only got up to 33 today, so not much thawing at all.  EVERYTHING is coated with ice... more than last week.  If the wind gets up like they say, there will be LOTS of branches snapping off and trees down and all that.  I suspect the power will go off again too. 

I took out stew meat to thaw so I can make some stew.... thinking I may find something to bake tomorrow too so the oven will be going... or might wait to do that on Saturday if it is so cold.... 
Several members on one of the cattle forums are in Missouri, Kansas, Arkansas, Colorado, Wyoming, Ohio, Minnesota...... pretty much all are forecast to have blizzard like conditions.  
A few on here are also in "blizzard forecast areas"... the rest of us seem to be "only" due to have frigid, "frost your ba##@ off",  temps... NOT looking forward to it at all....

Hope everyone is safe in this weather that is smacking us up side of the head for a Christmas present this year.


----------



## farmerjan

Was 35 when the recording temp gauge changed over for a new 24 hour reading and it is now down to 16 at 11 a.m..... Few flurries early but it blew right past pretty much.  Wind is gusting now and colder than it's been in a long time.  The sudden drop is what is so hard.  Chickens water was okay earlier... They will drink what they need and then tomorrow I will take more out. 

Going to go to the nurse cow pasture and put some hay in bunk feeder in barn for the calves but DS put hay out yesterday.  Luckily all those baby calves are at least 6-8 weeks old now.  He got stuck getting out of the field because it is a long hill to come up from where he fed the hay down back... somewhat out of the wind....and it was so slick, wet, soggy... he had a flat on the truck the other day, slit the sidewall... so only had some straight tread tires to put on it... and he just couldn't get the traction.  
He did go get the tractor the other evening and so it is back to use...got the front end loader put back on it while the temps were warmer the other day too so he was not fighting the cold to try to do it.   I sure hope he put stuff in the fuel tanks...He will be doing alot of hay feeding today to get extra out for them for eating and for some windbreaks too.  

Sun is out but it sure isn't helping much...


----------



## farmerjan

BOY, is it ever COLD out there.  Down to 4.... yep plain old 4*.  7 p.m.   There is a breeze and it makes it colder... have no idea of the actual wind chill but they are saying it will be a "feels like" -15 tonight.   It is not howling out there, but enough gusty winds to hear it and the wind chime on the porch is constantly ringing, so the wind is pretty consistently  blowing. 

Chickens are locked in and I am in.  Started the beef stew... ate a sandwich and going to eat some of the pudding I made.  Have to go put the potatoes in the stew, I just got the meat browned;  got a drip in the kitchen sink and all the cabinet doors are open.  

Hope we don't have any calves born tonight.... 

Can't change it so just have to live with it... 

Looking at your water/ICE @Baymule ... hard to believe that you are that cold down there again this year. 

One of the guys in Alabama had 2* this morning... and a new calf born and it is up and doing good he said... Boy, they are not equipped for that... 
I really feel bad for all you real DEEP SOUTH southerners... I know this is just way out of line for you.  We get this but usually not this early in the winter.... here in the western part of VA, in the mountains, it is not that unusual to get real cold... but still... this is REALLY COLD...

Going to get all the gift bags put together since I did not do it yet... Then going to maybe get the vacuum out and do some cleaning up.... then again, might just get out a jigsaw puzzle and start one of them.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've been inside a while -- I'm still cold!   

Glad I'm beyond outhouse facilities.


----------



## Baymule

My new propane heater is on, central heat is taking a break. 2 little granddaughters, son and I have been playing Uno card game and drinking hot tea. Bedtime for girls in 20 minutes, yeah-right! Right now they are crushing each other in the box the heater came in and beating on an empty cookie tin. And the 15 year old? Piled up in bed watching movies on her laptop. She’s sickly and feels yukky.


----------



## Mike CHS

The last time I went out to replace ice with water, my hands literally were painful by the time I got back to the house.   Mel and Maisy could care less what the temp is but the ewe flock has been heading into the stall about sundown to cuddle up around the heat lamps.


----------



## Mini Horses

Pretty sure there will be some toting and breaking tomorrow.  Sheep seem more herd happy than goats -- who are often "clickish" as to sharing space and food calmly.  Mine all have shelter and bedding but no heaters.  Hoping they huddle peacefully, do ok.  This cold is brutal, worse in 40 yrs!  Scary cold.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses toting boiling water is no fun. Get your big pots out and buckets. Do you have a wagon to put buckets in? Only half fill buckets so hot water doesn’t slop out on you. In our-6F Snowmeggdon of 2021, I couldn’t use my wagon, due to deep snow and ice, so had to carry buckets of boiling water to the barn. It took 3 hours every morning and afternoon to care for animals 

Draw up plenty of water in case your pipes freeze.


----------



## Mini Horses

I use water totes with screw on lids...from camper section....small lids like on a gas can.   Plus easier to control pour.  Still, no fun. Plus some gallon jugs.


----------



## farmerjan

Well... it was a tough night.  Temps down to -3... and even with the faucets cracked open, the water is frozen this morning.  I could not leave them open too much or the well pump would keep running and do not need that burned out... So I have opened them all up and will hope that it will thaw but I suspect it is under the house in the crawl space/basement...Just hoping no burst pipes out of it...
The sun is out and it is UP to +6 out there now at 9 a.m.... Might hit 20 today... 

Will go out to the chickens to let them out of the crate in a bit.  Greenhouse/shelter is in the sun so it will warm some for them.  The zipper door has been a PITA to get up and down with the ice and wet freezing it.. and then the cold making it very stiff.  If it warms up a bit it will slide easier. 

Got water on for hot cocoa to get started... yep, package mix this morning... don't need any more dishes to wash than is absolutely necessary. 

House is 66 inside with the heaters.  The propane gas in the LR runs constantly... the 2 oil filled radiator heaters are barely keeping up.... 
Baby, it's cold outside......


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry about the frozen water.   DD is furthest on my well. I can cut off at house and also at barn. Soo I'm good up here but can't  use cut off or she has no water.   Some above ground at barn, heat tapes and insulated BUT  minus degree not good.  I told her keep a drip and flush toilets ever couple hrs to keep water moving.  So she has running water this morn.😁👍

Its -2 here with winds and water tubs freeze back over in short time.   But counted all noses at feeding.  Cold but ok.  Scoffing hay and in barns or by windbreaks.


----------



## Baymule

Y’all hang in there!


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> Baby, it's cold outside......


As much as I am glad to see/hear all the Christmas music stop, I always think songs like that and 1 horse open sleigh etc. are more suited to Jan and Feb weather.


----------



## Mini Horses

Winds dropped dramatically, so temps rose to 22 with feel like of 15. 👍Still too cold but improvement from this mornings -2 !!  Extra hay.  3x with hot water toting but, made it thru the day. Ditto tomorrow. 😁

Water thaw at your house?


----------



## farmerjan

No, water did not thaw and probably will not thaw for a couple days... until it gets above freezing.  Flipped the breaker off so if it should thaw when I am not here, and a pipe has split... it will not spew water all over the place.  Tomorrow the temps might hit the upper 20's and Monday should be a little warmer... we will see.  I will try it on Monday probably... 
Water is frozen in tack room at Deb's also... even with the heater in there;  although I had turned it up somemore the other day after all the ice..... but it is not set real high.  Her house is fine though.  Worse comes to worse, I will go take a shower and wash my hair there.... DS called me to get a ride from the silage bag out back, to the barn so he could get the skid loader out there... just too cold to walk the 1/2 mile or so... and he is still sounding rough from the relapse of the cold he had when he was working all those stupid nights when his boss was off... then I gave him a ride back out to get the truck after he brought the skid loader back to the barn because it is not wanting to start in this cold...he had the truck out there with the feed cart to put the silage in...

It got all the way up to 17 this afternoon... with the sun on the recording thermometer... but it was still breezy and it was just cold.... 

I am going to bed here in a little bit... tired and a nagging headache too.  I did get the little bags for the kids for tomorrow done and the ones for DS and GF....going to read a bit and snuggle down..... 

Hope @Baymule had a safe trip to her sister's house with the kids... and she comes back to warmer temps.  

Happy Christmas Eve to all.


----------



## farmerjan

Warm 10 whole degrees this morning and up to 25 at noon.  Sun is out and chickens were glad to get some "house room temp" water to drink.  The wild buff leghorn hen has been in the shelter and has not run out the back... goes to the far corner near the slit behind the straw but when I pour the water she comes back near... one of the lt brahma pullets is a bully towards her.. but at least she hangs around and I am sure is getting something to drink after they have their fill. 
Going to DS's GF's parents in a little bit.  Otherwise I wouldn't see him... not worth the fight... roll with the punches... But a member on another cattle forum was talking about prices down in  SW Va for land and all... and come spring I am going to take a ride and do some looking.  The reassessment on this place is high and so would make good equity...this county has ridiculously high taxes too... and becoming more blue with the colleges here and the BS from the professors and all... remember I am 20 minutes from Lexington Va where Sarah Huckabee Saunders was refused service at the stupid RED HEN restaurant with all the "woke servers"...... and as soon as the final settlement of parents place in NH, the small amount that I will get will still be enough that I will have enough to pay off all the credit card balances ( I am carrying a couple that are ZERO interest for 12 months)  and hopefully be able to find and pay someone to do some work here...get a few things done I want and then be able to see about possibly finding more land and a better environment for me and what I enjoy doing... or just an investment...
If anyone on here reads the EPOCH TIMES the news through them is even getting more and more scary... and it is not all "red wave" politics.... there are some very interesting articles that are reporting on "blue politics"  and not all negative... BUT it is scary of the slant that things are leaningtowards with China and even the things like "assisted suicide" becoming a "norm" in so many "enlightened" countries around the world...

Our moral compass around the world is disintegrating and it is such a sad state of affairs. 

Still wishing a Merry Christmas to all and a better New Year for all.....


----------



## farmerjan

Sunday evening.  Christmas night.  It was a mostly sunny day, temps got up to 31 but enough breeze to still be cold feeling.  Still better than the 15 or so the other day. 

A nice enough day, got a call from my DS that his father had been invited to GF's parents for Christmas... was that going to up set me??? I said no, it was okay with me... DS said he did not want to blindside me walking in there.   My ex is a sad shell of the person he used to be... walks so hunched over that he looks like the hunchback of notre dame.... really sad.  But that is partly that he does not keep trying to keep himself in any kind of healthy shape... did not do the exercises after his knee replacement... fell and got an infection and had to have it redone... and has not tried to "push himself" to "do" things... he is 9 years older than me and looks 20 years older... I feel nothing one way or another about his being there.... except he is so isolated that he talks constantly and is an authority on everything... I understand he had a mini stroke and wound up in the hospital for a day or so again... he is weak and falls alot... don't know how much longer he is going to be able to live alone... sorry for my DS and the burden he is carrying for that.  I wouldn't wish my ex's negative attitude on anyone... 

Came home a bit ago and just locked chickens in for the night;  they must've dumped the waterer as is was away from where I put it earlier... going to have to wedge it between a couple bricks or something so they can't flip it I guess.  Hopefully the temps are going to go back into the 40's and 50's during the days, so will be back to using the bigger automatic waterer... just not putting as much in it.  

Hoping it warms up some tomorrow and I can maybe get some water in the house... or by Tuesday, it is supposed to be up in mid 40's   so that ought to help... I will open the doorway into the crawlspace part to let the warmer air in since there is no heat down there... might have to put a small heater down there to facilitate the thawing....  Well, we'll see what tomorrow brings...

I am going to clean up the mess I made and start to get things a little more organized in here... I caught another mouse yesterday... and was thinking that I hadn't seen any for a few days, but saw one run across the floor in the kitchen when I got home... will I never get them gone????  

Merry Christmas.
🎅🤶🎄🎄


----------



## Mini Horses

I had one in a trap and saw one run by!  😟😡. So baited some sticky...they do better than the snappers.  Little sobs!   Warmed to 37, pretty same tomorrow, wind over, which helps!   Maybe 15  overnight.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019

Do you have a cat for those mice?? Warmed up to 17 degrees today as apposed to -7 last night and 10 degrees yesterday. I’m on vacation, it should not be this cold😖


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah.... little sob's..... I put a little bait in the middle of the sticky's too.... These are the small little mice... not the bigger ones... the big eyed deer mice... the last few have been the little small mice.  Runs in spells with the sticky traps and then the snap traps. 
No, no cats here due to the too close proximity to the road... see cats killed on the road alot along here and not going to add to it right now.  Do not want any inside cats at this point in time either.... not dealing with litter boxes,  and if they are inside/outside cats then they will get on the road....until I get a small barn with some hay and stuff for the couple of calves I want to keep here... and get the chicken yard set up, cats will roam across street to the woods and this road is just too close and traffic travels too fast.


----------



## Mini Horses

I do same...a treat in center.  🥰  the run by went for the treat!  One less today......


----------



## Baymule

I spent last night at sister’s house, was going to leave, but she was worried about me driving home after dark with Kamakazie deer lining the roads waiting to jump out in front of my little car. Left before daylight and got home. Everything was fine here. Turned water on, no busted pipes, got hot water, everything is good. Cleaning kitchen and going to start on laundry.


----------



## farmerjan

SUN is out.... and went from an overnight low of 22 ... to.....43.... already at 10:30 this morning.... HURRAY.... going to turn the well pump breaker on in a little bit and see how things are looking... Got to go out behind the house,  to the door/cover to the crawl space and see if there is any obvious water spraying after I turn the pump on.  Want to give the pipes a chance to thaw out some first...


----------



## Baymule

Hope your plumbing is ok!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I sorta have water.   There was some water when I turned on my faucets.  Then I flipped the breakers, but it did not increase the pressure.  Then the water sorta slowed down.  I also have some hot water... but slowed to trickle.  I do not see any water leaking in the crawl space... BUT.... I think the water in the storage/pressure tank is frozen.. so it will not call for water until the water is liquid and the level drops and the pressure calls for it to kick on... So, I have made sure there is no extreme pressure at the faucets, have run some water out of all the lines... and then turned off the well pump again AND the hot water heater so that it won't burn out the elements since I ran some of the hot water lines to get hot water... I also got a heater to put in the basement/crawl space... maybe DS will get to it tomorrow???  Plus, it will have more time to thaw out some more... 
It got up to 44 today, and is still 32 , so a smidgeon warmer down there... and the pipes are all warmer up here since the house is warmer with the heaters not having to work so hard to keep it warm.  In fact I turned 2 of them down a little as it was actually a little too warm... 

This whole week is supposed to be mid 20's to mid 50's the next few days... that will really help.  If I get the heater set up down there, then maybe that will take care of it even if we get real cold again.  But the best thing is there doesn't seem to be any splits or anything so far as there is no wet spots on the cardboard on the floor that DS put down when he was down there to put the new element in the water heater a couple months ago.  

Got some game camera's for DS to put up because of several farmers having stuff taken out of their barns.... Hope he gets it done sooner rather than later.  

Got about a half a sore throat also... I think it was from being out in the cold air on Christmas.... Don't want it to go any further.... 

Tomorrow I will get out the calendar and see about the last couple of farms that need to get tested... I am sure this weather has set most of the farmers back a little bit trying to deal with frozen pipes and manure and all that in the barns.....frostbite on udders happens in that kind of cold too.  When it is that cold, farmers do not post dip the cows so the teats are not wet when they go out of the parlor.  But they still can get frostbit skin and teats.  It is rough.  But the beef cows seldom if ever get frostbitten teats... go figure... saliva from the calves is different than any water type "wet". 

Going to get enough water to get washed up good and then go to bed early.  If it doesn't get thawed out tomorrow, I will go to Deb's to take a shower and wash my hair... was trying to not go out in the cold air with a wet head....

Mouse got the bait (peanut butter) off the snap trap....didn't trip it so this time I tried to make it so it is more sensitive and nearly got my finger snapped.... and has not touched the sticky trap bait in the middle..  They just frustrate me....   .


----------



## farmerjan

25 overnight , up to 45 at 10 a.m.  Sun is out and it feels WARM... comparative.... amazing how 45 in the sun feels warm when it would have felt freezing 2 months ago !!!.  

Got a mouse this morning on a sticky trap.  It managed to get the pb bait off the snap trap again... but it is history.  Sometimes I wish I could program one to go back outside and tell all the others that coming in the house will be their demise so they all need to stay out... 🐀

Chickens out and the buff leghorn hen does not run to the back of the shelter anymore, and will move away from me but then comes back to the others once they are out of the crate.  Then they all come out the zippered door that I prop open a bit and run for the bushes there along the yard where they have protection from aerial predators. 

Throat is still scratchy... not liking that.  

Flipped the breakers for the water and the hot water heater.  Still not full force water but think that will get better today... will probably open the door to let warmer air circulate in the crawl space area.  Hope it will all be thawed by this evening... 

Need to get on phone for a couple of farms... Not really feeling like dealing with farmers at this point. 

Going to go up and see about getting in the couple of cows that have smaller fall born calves.  They need to go with the bull to get bred back. They have not been very cooperative... might have to get the 3 cows in and lock in the barn lot and then maybe their calves will come in the creep gate to be with them.  I cannot seem to get them to come in because the bigger ones push them around and they don't come in much yet.  Plus they stay out with their momma's .  If I get the cows in then hopefully they will come in through the creep gate,  to be with their momma cows.  Can't seem to get anywhere the usual way.  Maybe because there are just too many other cows and heifers up there.  The little ones stay away from the pen because they get jostled around too much, so they don't go through the creep gate bars because they know mom is outside and they naturally want to stay near "safe" mom... 

Well, time to get on doing something constructive....


----------



## farmerjan

Opened up the door to the crawl space for a couple hours with the light breeze out here.  Closed it back around 3:30 and then went to the pasture;  after getting feed for the cows/heifers.  
Got the 3 cows in that have the small calves and hopefully the calves will come up along the catch pen and go in the creep gate.  DS fed some hay below the pen a little bit so the calves will all be up near there closer.   I had fed 2 sq bales in the barn in the bunk and they have water.  DS said they were hollering when he went in to feed the hay... so it could have been for the hay and it could have been for the calves.  Hope they don't try to tear things up tonight.  There is an extra cow in there but I wasn't going to lose the 3, I needed,  to get the other one out.  I need to check the list anyway... I can't remember when she calved.  

Finally think the water is okay... got the well breaker and the hot water heater breaker's both flipped on.  Will see how things are in a bit.  Of course, DS is too busy tonight to come and see about the heater.  He has his arm back in the sling for the torn ligaments or whatever it was that the dr told him to wear the sling... GF is saying he needs to take it easier and not do things that will aggravate it... but he hasn't worn it for a week....not getting into it anymore... 

DS hit a deer last night with the bale feeding truck... said it bent up the bumper and grill guard... I have just missed 2 in the last week.  Tired of them almost as much as I am tired of the stupid mice.  I was talking on the phone the other day and watched 13 go down across the yard around 2 in the afternoon....

It is still 37 out there and hope it will stay around freezing tonight.  There is still alot of ice in the shadows where the sun doesn't hit ... ground is still hard but it was a little more "muddy" on top of the ground late this afternoon.  

Oh well, time to eat and clean up some stuff in here.


----------



## SageHill

Dang on your son hitting the deer. Thank goodness it's not too much damage. Venison anyone?? Glad that we don't have that problem out here much.


----------



## Ridgetop

Got caught up with your posts after a month off BYH - only took 1 hour and 45 minutes!  LOL  Going to catch up with other friends now.


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve.  Temps started out at 31 and got up to 60 and sunny... It was "warm " out there...

The 3 calves went in with the cows overnight and were laying in the pen this morning with the momma's.  The 4th cow I got out and figured she did not have a calf on her but looks to be getting close.  She should have calved I think, but I cannot find the list she was on to get preg checked... so maybe got missed??? There are 5 or 6 there,   that will need to get checked as soon as we get other cows home from pastures... I will get these in and get them moved to the barn to get checked. 
So this afternoon, DS came and we used the smaller homemade chute in the barn there... banded the 2 bull calves, and gave shots and ear tags to the 3 and they got moved with the 3 cows to another pasture where there is a bull in with the other cows getting bred back. 

Still have 2 there with smaller calves,  that will not be getting bred back... one is my older jer/hol cross that has refused to take any extra calves the last 2 times... and she took forever to breed back after the last one... now has a bull calf on the ground... it will be her last.   Her udder has gone all to the dickens with not allowing any other calves on her... and she is getting some age on her anyway.  We will get him worked one day when I catch them in the lot ... the other is a heifer on a cow that DS bought and this is her 4th calf since we have had her.  She has always been somewhat lame and lays around alot... was never supposed to have more than the one calf that she had after we bought her, but she bred back so fast that next thing you know she was preg again... but not going to press our luck anymore.  She lays around more and more... I think it is more in her hip/spine... and she is VERY cow hocked so not good confirmation.  She will walk fine and then gets to limping.... and this year her front teats were just too big and the calf never did suck them so this calf is living on 2 teats... Her 1st daughter on the farm her is one of the 3 we moved today ;  and she had a nice heifer calf.  This cow has had 3 heifers, and a bull calf that died... the one we moved today is a nice 1st calf heifer and has a nice heifer calf....  Have another heifer that is 15 months, and then this latest heifer on her.  She is a very good momma, but it is pushing our luck to keep her and the bull breeding her and may hurt her one of these times... the clincher is the teats and udder problem.
There is no bull in there this year with all the smaller heifers in there, so no chance for any of them to get bred back by accident.  The bull was taken out the first of july... so I am hoping he bred back the 3 or 4 that had calves in the spring... those are the ones that I want to check and wean their calves off of;   and these 2 didn't calve until late August, so no chance to get caught again.  
I am hoping my nurse cow did get bred back, she has 3 on her... and if she is not preg, because she was feeding 3 and might not have been cycling before the bull went out, then she will get another chance.  I can afford to give her a little leeway.  

There have been a bunch of new calves born at the farm and DS wants  to get them out in a field "out front"  ... we call it the "Peterbilt field" since it is right next door to the peterbilt place... and then anything born after the first of Jan will get held back to get rebred in June for spring calves the following year... They will only go 15 months between calves pretty much... trying to stop all these late Dec calves because of the weather being so iffy sometimes.  He says we will probably try to move them tomorrow... it is supposed to rain on Sat-Sun and he wants to try to get it done before then.  Some of the calves are 3-4 weeks and some are just a couple days.  These are on the cows from the big group that all came up open, when the bull went bad..... and we stuck 2 bulls in to get them bred back... so they should have been spring calving this year and are soooo late....  If he gets them with the bull now and they cycle... they ought to "back up a month"... hopefully get them back to earlier in the fall in a year or 2... no way to regain the lost 6 months, but it would be nice to get them to where they only have lost 6 months and not a whole year...  The few that haven't calved by this weekend will just go with the spring calving group and if they have short mouths or anything, may get culled after this calf. 

Still have the slightly scratchy throat and stuffy head so I never did shake it off completely... driving me nuts.

Ate some spaghetti for supper, easy to make,  and warm to eat...

Water seems to be running okay now... thank goodness... Going to wash my hair tonight... took a shower last night here, and the water pressure wasn't quite as good as I think it should be, but water was good today when I did dishes and such.

Thought I had posted this last night but it didn't... So it is now Friday morning.

Got the hair washed and water pressure wasn't full but was okay.  Need to get that looked at.  
38 was the LOW last night...  It is up to 60 already at 10 am.  Going out to hang a load of clothes that I washed... again water pressure not what I think it should be but the washer worked okay if taking a little longer to fill.   Temps supposed to stay in the 50's and 60's for the next week or so and nights above freezing...


----------



## Ridgetop

We pulled our ram off the ewes too.  He was not marking any more ewes so it will be a waiting game to see who actually settled or not.  I was tempted to just tun them all into the big field but have decided to separate off the new ones that are old enough and ready to be bred and stick those in with them with a different ram.  The old ram (almost 7) did mark about 7 ewes.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday noon or so.  Temps only down to 41 last night... up in mid 50's and it has been raining/showers off and on since about 8 a.m..  What a change a week makes. 

DS and GF got the group of cows in and the calves worked and moved to the peterbilt field.  He called me and when he heard my voice... it gets very larynghitis sounding when I get all this sinus and cold crap... he said DO NOT COME .... STAY AWAY .... we don't need to get sick.  Since it was getting near to dark, I didn't argue.  I am really tired of him always waiting to late late afternoon to do things.
 He did have to go and check/work on a some frozen waterers that the owner wound up taking apart... broke a piece and lost the other pieces out of the back of his stupid "mule" thing... instead of letting DS come right over after work and take the rubber hammer and gently tap the ball and get it loose and then break apart the ice that way... another landowner that is getting to be a bigger pita every year..... wants to do all this rotational grazing on some switch grass fields, that they READ about and were told would grow good and spread by runners (called tillers);  that they planted because it was heat/drought tolerant and the cattle HATE it unless it is very short and very new growth tender... we refuse to even cut it for hay so it continues to spread and it gets bush hogged every year when they eat around it all the time... It grows fast and tall and very tough very fast. I HATE IT with a passion.
  The cows do not milk good on it because it becomes much too stemmy too fast.  They lost condition and the calves were very poor and scrawny from the cows not making much milk.  The ground there is very poor to start with and really needed a good pasture/orchard grass mix planted and managed.  We put fertilizer on the pastures and make part of the one big one in hay in June and then put it into the rotation for grazing.  The part we make hay on does not have this switchgrass in. The cows like the native grass growing there.

So because of that we do not put any cow/calf pairs there, anymore.  One year of horrible condition on the cows and the crappy calves was enough.   The grazing does okay for cattle in good condition that are dry and DS moved steers there after he pulled out the cows that were due to calve and brought them back to doug's farm.  That will be the best use for that place...dry cows or steers that are 500+ lbs... but after the continued stupidity of the owners, DS has said a couple of times that he is not sure it is still worth it.  They are talking about wanting to rotational graze it and move the animals every day... we are not going to do it.  Too far away to be running over there daily when we have other better things to do... and the deer at this place are a real pain and even now will tear through the 3 strand electrified barbed wire with regularity and we have to go and replace insulators and work on the fence (electric is along the driveway and helps to split it into sections for grazing.)
Perimeter fence is hi-tensile and we have taken several deer out of it that have tried to go over/through it and gotten caught and hung themselves by legs and died... Not electrified either... SOOOO STUPID to not make hi-tensile electrifiable.... It is getting to be more a pain than not...

 DS said he had some feeding to do today... sure hope he got up and going early before this rain got more serious as it will be muddy and slick in the fields. 

I am going to do very little since I get to coughing with this stupid crap....

Need to fold the clothes I took off the line yesterday afternoon... they smell so good from the clean air and sunshine.... maybe watch a movie.  Lots to do and not much energy to want to get into anything.


----------



## Ridgetop

What a pain!  Rotational grazing is fine if you know what you are grazing, make your pastures the right size, and are willing to do the rotating yourselves.  But to demand that tenants rotate daily is ridiculous.  And with the poor grass they planted why bother.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you get over this mess soon. Get some rest, watch a movie and tomorrow is a new year.


----------



## farmerjan

Ridgetop said:


> What a pain!  Rotational grazing is fine if you know what you are grazing, make your pastures the right size, and are willing to do the rotating yourselves.  But to demand that tenants rotate daily is ridiculous.  And with the poor grass they planted why bother.


Oh but they read all the info and a friend of their son told them it was the best thing for hot weather....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I did next to nothing today.  Feel sluggish too... let chickens out in rain, locked them in a bit ago and still a light sprinkle mist... ought to be stopping soon.  
Have a headache to go with the coughing so just annoying.  

Made myself a frozen pina colada... good rum and all.... using the juice "naked"  something... I like their pina colada flavor... Put it in the blender... added ice and a good pour of rum and blended it right up... 
Had some cheese and crackers that I thought I would take to deb's over the Christmas holiday but she didn't come out... got them out, sitting here having my own party typing on the computer...I want to stay up til midnight so I will sleep a decent nights sleep.  Last night could not go to sleep and got up late... Hate that... so I figure a good "shot or two" ought to put me out.... Plus drinking it through a straw and that is good for a quicker "high" than sipping from a glass... 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.... HOPING FOR A BETTER YEAR THAN THE LAST 2 HAVE BEEN....


----------



## Baymule

I’m with you on that! I had a bourbon hot toddy last night and went to bed at 9:30. I still have the cough and stuffy head gifted to me by my 15 year old granddaughter. Thanks a lot. A friend of mine is off work because she can’t stop coughing. I told her to make a hot toddy and get some sleep.


----------



## farmerjan

A REALLY GORGEOUS New Years Morning.  Only down to 45 last night,  already up to 60.  Sun is out after a little morning fog.  
The ground was squishy last night locking in chickens.  Not quite as soft and wet this morning.  The sun ought to help dry up a little on top.  
Slept like a log last night and not near as much coughing this morning   YAY.....


----------



## farmerjan

Whoops, hit the post button.... 

Got another mouse last night/this morning.  I noticed something had dug in the plant again the other day and I was soooo beyond  PI$$ED off.... and this one was in the sticky board on the counter so maybe I finally got the one doing the digging????? 

Might have to do a few more nights of "adult beverages" if they will help me sleep this good and wake up with fewer symptoms.....  
And no "morning after" effects either.  Of course, I never was a drinker and the joke was that 2 would put me to sleep so I wasn't the kind of date to get "tipsy" so they could "get some" either... 

Of course, I could just finally be getting over this cold thing too... I do know the nicer weather makes it much more tolerable.  
I am going to put the spider plants out on the table on the deck to get some good full sun today.  They are looking a little sad since I don't have as good a place for them as they had outside this past year.  I am really wanting a greenhouse sun room for my plants here. Sure, it will really cost to heat it in the winter.... but I really do enjoy puttering with the plants.... especially in the winter when I am not so busy like with the cows and hay and all in the summer.  Plus a place to start plants for the garden and to do things like messing with my african violets.... Tossing it around more and more....
I also need to sell some of the spider plants I keep propagating too... didn't get that done last fall like I had been thinking. .

Okay, things to do and ENJOY this unexpected weather... I keep thinking WOW... what a change a week makes.  It is supposed to be warm and some more rain/showers mid week... then changing back to more winter type temps... I will gladly take all I can get of this right now.


----------



## SageHill

Well dang - there you go again mentioning african violets!!! Last time you did that sent me on a 'go find 'em' run and came up dry!! I'll be back at it again now   --if I come of dry a few more times I just may have to order some online.  - think I'll hit my seed catalogs today need to get that started asap.
Have a great one.


----------



## farmerjan

@SageHill ... try Lowes or Home Depot now that the holidays are over.  Most will not have any flowers left..and are often sad looking... but usually pretty cheap to clear out.   There were about 10 at the one Lowe's the other day and the blooms were past... waiting for them to put them on the clearance shelf... usually at half price or less...

Not a good start to the New Year... cow had a dead calf.... called a dairy and they have one so DS is getting the cow in and we will go get the calf and try to get it on her... She is a good mother so hoping to be able to graft the calf on her.  Farmer also has a 3 wk old jersey heifer calf that he thinks got frost bite hooves... wondered if I wanted to fool with her... he will destroy her otherwise... they have had too many calving there lately and need the space and he says they are not going to mess around with her... I will look at her also and see if I want to take on a project... She would come here to the house...

Got the doors open, heaters off, and getting fresh air in the house to get all the stale "sick" air out.  It is up to 64 and the sun is wonderful..
Put a load of clothes in the washer... will try to do at least one more load to get hung.  Like @Mini Horses said... get ready for the next round of crummy weather.  We are supposed to have another really nice day Monday, and decent on Tuesday with clouding late aft and rain/showers into Wed.... temps around 60-65 the next 3 days... then back to "normal" of 20's-40's... That's fine... it is winter... but this break.... a "chinook"  I think they call them out west... is just wonderful. 

Eating a late lunch,  sandwich after I  got a couple of bags to go to the dumpsters.  Probably go tomorrow.  Want to do some vacuuming and cleaning up while all the plants are outside too.  The sun and warmer temps have motivated me and not feeling like I am just blah today has helped. 

Even put a gallon out to make sun tea.... Just want something more than milk, and juice, and water to drink.


----------



## Mini Horses

What problems will you have if hooves are frostbitten?  Would imagine would depend on HOW deeply the damage -- but is this like a chronic issue once happens?  Would just temps be a problem or is this honest lameness beyond that?  Sad thing but, with wet ground and those freezer temps last week, I can see how tiny, tender hooves could freeze.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, things didn't go exactly as planned but not too bad.  Went to farm to meet DS as he was going to go to another pasture.  Looked at the black calf to put on cow... nice big strapping bull calf.  Looked at jersey heifer.  She is so little, and eats good.  Both back feet are somewhat swollen and all 4 lower legs and feet feel warm.  Farmer said he has not been paying as much attention as the son is doing more to manage the dairy part since he returned home a year or so ago... He is in his mid 20's or more... college and then worked for a year at his "profession"... Diesel mechanic engineering school... then was living on and working part-time on a dairy near the other job and then went to full time on the dairy, then came back here... anyway... father is going to talk to son about the heifer... agree that she needs some sort of treatment.... father said that she would have a much better life with me and not on the dairy and concrete... I will probably get her if they decide together what they are going to do.  I think she is worth trying to salvage....
I honestly think it is more likely joint ill (navel ill) and it has gone to the joints.... she is 3 weeks old... they are in calf stalls.. like hutches, in an open front sided shed,  but under cover and well bedded.... don't see frostbite as a reason for the swelling.  Ears yes... but these calves have protection and the stalls are 8 ft deep from front to back,  under the shed... and she has on a calf "coat" as do most of the calves. 

Of course DS didn't get there, and so I brought the black calf to the barn... he was still at doug's getting ready to leave.  I was pretty p.o.ed but what is the point.  He said he was working on the truck... of course he couldn't call me... GF was there at barn so that explains some of it...he has become such a "pansy-a$$" since she feeds into his "oh you should take it easy and shouldn't do this,  or work so hard".....
 Got the calf in the barn and the cow in the head chute... got the calf to go on the cow and she does not seem to have much milk.  I put a glove on and went in to palpate her and did not feel a calf but she sure looks like she hasn't calved yet.  But he said she was nosing the calf and laying right by it when they went up in the field to get her.... I don't know.... she might have had some trouble, and so system has not started to come to milk yet. 
Going to give her oxytocin in the morning when we get the calf on her.  Try to jump start the system, get the milk letdown going, and help to make sure she has cleaned inside and help contractions to get uterus to get back in shape.  See how it goes from there.

So, I finally got back home and locked chickens in crate... took and covered the spider plants over with paper feed bags and a tarp.  Temp supposed to go down to 40 maybe tonight... only down to 45 last night.... and supposed to be warmer tonight so hoping it won't drop too low.  Save some work tomorrow as I want them to try to get a couple of good days outside in the sun. 
Brought the tea in,  and it is ready to add lemonade... which I forgot to thaw so it is sitting out to thaw a bit,  so I can get it out of the "can" and into the jar. 

Got to run the clothes through a 2nd rinse so there isn't any "soap" .... I always do so that they don't cause me to have any "itchiness".... and will get a second load in so they will be able to get finished washing in the morning and can hang both loads. 

Turned a couple of the heaters on so the house temp doesn't drop too much.  The air smells so much cleaner after the doors being opened for awhile.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad you are feeling better! The warmer weather is definitely helping. Airing out the house does make a difference too. Hope you get the Jersey calf, she needs you!


----------



## farmerjan

Monday.... Happy New Years day for state workers and such.  Started out 43 and sun came up... Warmed fast but then got more clouds than sun.  Still 60's... some sun still.  

Got the one load hung and another in the washer earlier... Tried to call DS about the cow/calf... he texted me back and said he was up sick to stomach most of the night... I said I would just go do the cow.  He said oxy was still in his fridge... so I stopped and got it.  Cow came in, ran her up the chute...calf followed and went right on her from the back.  Gave her the shot and grain and she was fine. 
Then I let her out and she was ambivalent... got some hay for her and calf was determined to go on her and she was kicking some but calf was pretty aggressive.  So, I let them stay together for another half an hour and then put the calf back in the alley so that it did not get too discouraged.  Cow would moo a little bit, talk to it some, but not like she "really wants it"... I am hoping she will get more accepting after a few days... we will see. I may have to feed the calf a some milk replacer to supplement, but want it to be good and hungry to go on her... Will continue to give her oxy to stimulate the milk production and hope it all comes together.  

Came home and just sat down to take off muddy shoes, and get a phone call from another owner... with the broken waterer.... that the cows were out in the neighbors small field... DS had GF move them into a different field... and I can guarantee she did not check the fence before she opened the gate to let them over there... I am pretty sure that there will be a tree across the fence somewhere up in the woods.   In the meantime DS then texts me that he got a text from her (owner) about the calves... and he is on his way to the farm he has down near GF house  because the cattle are out there and out into the landfill property.... Big tree took down a section of fence.... and he was going there to see about getting that situation fixed.... so could I go see if I could get them back and put them back in the field they were in before,  and close the gate so he can go around the fence and find where they got out of the field they had just gotten moved into.  

So, I head down there... and have no idea where they might have gotten out... but had to get them to follow through the yard, down the road, and back into driveway and in a gate into the new field, then switch gates around to get them back across the driveway into the "old field" where they had been before.  Due to a cattle guard at the end of the driveway, you can only get them into one field and then have to go through another gate above the cattle guard to access other fields.   
LUCKILY even these steers have gotten used to the "BUCKET"  thing...... a couple were a little skittish but followed along with the other ones.... 

Talked to the owner... wife.... and she has the same "cold, runny nose, stuffed up, coughing, no energy, feel weak " whole BS thing that everyone has.... so believe me it is going around everywhere.... 

Finally got back here and then got the other load of clothes hung.  It is partly sun and warm so they ought to mostly dry... part clouds and decent through tomorrow afternoon.... then clouding up for showers tues night and into Wed .  So, ought to be good to get these clothes dry and in the house... 

Trying to figure out what to eat for lunch... little late I guess but stomach is growling... 

Loaded the bags of stuff for the dumpster and will get the recyclable paper stuff from in the house to take also.   Took a bucket of feed out to the chicken shelter and put some in the feeder....

NEVER a DULL MOMENT......  
I am sure not getting much done here....

The fun of farming... The big thing here are all the ash trees that have died from that emerald ash borer... then add in all the ice storms crap we had and then extreme wind... there are branches down everywhere... alot of good sized branches have come down in the pine trees around here... there are alot of long needled white pines and there are good sized branches just snapped off of them... The rest of my ancient apple tree here came down too... and so many good sized branches broken out of all sorts of trees... and some of the dead trees are broken off partway up and just crashed everywhere.  It will be weeks of cleanup for the road crews... 

Okay, going to make a sandwich and get something done here.  It is so muddy/soft that you have to be careful what you do.....


----------



## farmerjan

Tues morning.  50 out now, might drop a degree or 2 but feels pretty warm... forecast shows partly to mostly cloudy but no precip until this eve and then some tomorrow,  then temps drop back to normal. 20's and 40's.

Called DS yesterday to see how he made out down at other farm.... he was at barn getting some stuff to take up and see where the fence was bad at the pasture where I got cows in.  I asked if he needed help and he said I could go if I wanted... I said I was making a sandwich for lunch, and he said what kind, and I said Grilled cheese... did he want one, and he said that sounded good... So, I made a second one and wrapped it and went up to barn.  He had to feed some hay and was putting stuff on the back of the truck.... so then we left and went up there.  There were a couple trees down on some hi-tensile on the opposite side of the fence from where they had been, so he was cutting them off and I walked down the hill on the side they had gotten out.  Several places the 3rd strand of barbed wire was caught up on the 2nd... deer going through.. got them straightened out and then down in one spot there was all kinds of hair and saggy wire... plus the woven wire that had been stretched out when the posts came out along the pond was totally unattached from the 2 posts and I think they had just pushed it and gone under it and then didn't know how to get back so wound up in the little field behind the neighbors house there.  We pulled and tightened wires, restapled the woven wire back to the posts... we are dealing with a swale there and all so not even ground or anything... Got it all done and then went down and let the cattle back into that field.  It will keep them until the next time they find a spot or the deer mess it up or something.  The thing is, there is woods on the other side of the fence all along there.. not like a nice green field tempting them.  They had to go through this patch of woods to get to the neighbors small field... OKAY GUYS, just stay the he// where you belong.... 

Went from there to go feed some hay at a pasture where there are cow calf pairs that need to come back to the barn to be preg checked.  DS wants to feed out the hay stored there to them before we bring them back...and there is a big field that they are still picking through.... rolled out 2 rolls and then set 2 others for them to eat.  There are 30 some there so they will go through it in a few days but that is fine.  They look pretty good... some big calves and some smaller but some were born in Feb/Mar and a few we stuck up there late that were born in June... 
Finally got back to the barn about dark... DS got a few sq bales of hay and put them in the barn in the alley for the cow with the calf... we fed her grain and it went right on her... she half-heartedly kicked it off some, but was also kinda talking to it and after about 45 min we put it back on the other side in the alley so she would not hurt it overnight.  She was more interested in it than that morning, so hopefully she is accepting it.  I will go up this morning and put it back out with her and see how she does.  Might leave it with her during the day today if she is acting more interested.  Going to get her in the chute and give her another shot of oxy and see if I can get her milk stimulated a bit more...It would help if the calf was staying with her and nursing more to get the milk flowing better too.  

DS is going to see if he can get off Wed or Fri morning to go do the 500 cow herd with me... should've done them last week but with the cold, then the ice and everyone feeling crummy, didn't do it.  He has been pulling alot of extra time with his boss being off for several weeks.  

There are pink skies to the East... some clouds and all but hopefully it will be a decent enough day.  

Getting hungry, didn't eat anything last night and stomach is letting me know that now.  Might just make another grilled cheese... it was good yesterday. 

Got to take some stuff that is loaded in the car to the dumpster and might run by and get an estimate on the windshield replacement.  It has had a couple hairline cracks and they have now gone across that it won't pass inspection and needs to be replaced.  It's the forester and I use it for taking feed up to the nurse cow pasture and stuff... but am going to put tags back on it so it has to pass inspection.  Just has not been a priority... got to call the "safelite" company that comes out to do it at your place and see what they want too.  But my mechanic said that the glass place down south of here a few miles has done stuff for them reasonable so why not get an estimate. I will be a couple miles from there.  I will make one trip, go to the cow, do all these little things on the list while I am out. Then I could go back by the cow after a couple hours and see how they are acting, then come home.  
But first is something to eat, stomach is protesting loudly !!!!


----------



## farmerjan

So-so day... I never did eat anything... went out to let chickens out, loaded the rest of the stuff in the car for the recycling/dumpster...
Put the calf out with the cow.  She does not look like she is coming into milk at all... not looking good for her.  She was a little less tolerant of the calf and I am definitely going to give it a bottle this evening to supplement.  I left it out with her and maybe she will be happier if it is out there with her...
Went to the dumpster with trash stuff,  and put the paper in the recycling one.  Went to the glass place... and they are on vacation until Jan 9th..... .
  Swung by the bank ATM to make a deposit.  Came back by the co-op and was going to maybe get the oil changed and all that, if they weren't busy, but there were several cars in line.

Talked to the vet's office... Mon Jan9th  vet is going to be down this way... BUT... I have my eye dr appt that is scheduled a year in advance... and it is the whole dilate, etc... yearly exam... I wouldn't be able to see jack in the barn,  if I could get back in time... so they will call me back and see when the vet is going to be back down this way but I am thinking the other farm has a regular check on the 3rd Wed... 18th maybe? 

Been really cloudy but now breaking up a little... getting that "bright"  cloudy look... fairly breezy so will go out to bring in clothes in a bit.

And finally made my grilled cheese for lunch.  I am going out to empty and clean out the chicken crate while it is warm and easy to dump in the garden.  Maybe the afternoon will get better...


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy, sprinkly, but warm in comparison.  Never got below 56 last night.  Not going to last but a nice break... Especially after that miserable cold at Christmas.  Actually too warm for this time of year but it will come back down in a few days.  Helps on the heating bills so will take it.  

Cow was very much "into" the the calf after leaving it with her.  Not sure of her milk still, but trying to encourage that situation.  She was talking to it and kept it with her last evening.   I did not take a bottle up but think I will this evening and just see if he acts hungry...


----------



## Mini Horses

I hope between the oxy and suckling, she'll bring it on. 🤞😊


----------



## farmerjan

Thursday eve... 44 this morning, up to 65 today but as the afternoon was waning, the temp was dropping fast.  Forecast if for it to drop to the mid-low 30's....

I didn't take a bottle to the calf yesterday... A bunch of things going on.  DS called and said he had a cow that calved right after Christmas and the calf never seemed "right"... and it died... He had treated it for scoury type manure and for possible pneumonia... so he was going to bring her to the barn..... he thought maybe she might want to take the calf or even co-mother it because she had a pretty decent udder... and the other cow that is now mothering the calf, is not making much for milk.  He and GF had gotten into words the night before(tues) when I went to do the cow and calf, about the calf sick out in the field and that there were 2 others that she said didn't look good... so she left and he came to the barn and asked what he ought to give them... and I made up 3 syringes with vitamin-B for appetite .....2 different antibiotics... one gram pos and one gram neg to try to hit their mopey symptoms... raspy.... and told him to give each one 1/2 of each syringe....

Turns out he could not catch the one calf... so he can't be too sick... but the other one he got the shots into... and the "first calf" had died...
 So, yesterday after work,  he got the cow of the dead calf to follow him to the barn with a bucket... and he was hoping that if she would tolerate the calf we could switch it over from the other cow to her since she had more milk.  Sometimes that works...

She was interested in the feed but would not let the calf on her at all... did not put them in the chute as it was getting late. Watched her for a few minutes and he had to go feed at another place....the power steering pump went out on the one truck so he was working on getting the new parts on the other truck since the door was apart as the electric window wasn't working and it is all tied up with the broken door handle.... the lock is electric.... I finished up with them so he could go  and he had to just get the whole assembly since it was only $10 more than just a plain cable... so he was tied up with that and then getting in the cow in....

Also, he decided he wanted the vet to come on Monday... he is going to ask someone to help him since I have that annual eye appt....so I had called them back and they still had the "time slot"  so that is scheduled... I am going to go to the eye dr early... maybe they can get me in sooner....but I won't be much help I don't think... still, maybe.... but he knows that it is unlikely I will be able to do anything.  I need to get the cows in up at the nurse cow pasture that I want to get preg checked... there are 5,  I think... the 3 with calves that are ready to wean, 2 that have not calved yet... the longhorn will not get moved since we have nowhere that her horns will fit through... even turning her head sideways it is doubtful she can get in the head chute... I will pull her calf off and wean it with the ones we are weaning and keeping at doug's.... and she will just calve again at the nurse cow pasture if she is bred... if not, she will stay there until I decide what to do with her... she is an awful good LG"C"(cow).... The preg ones will go with the ones that are checked preg (coming home from the pasture this weekend with bigger calves on them) and they will calve in the spring... they need a break from their calves as they could be due as early as the latter part of Feb........ THE 2 THAT HAVE NOT CALVED YET... IF THEY ARE BRED THEY WILL GO WITH THEM TOO...  if any of them are open, they will get sold.  Except my nurse cow as her calves were only about 6-7 weeks when the bull left there... and milking hard with 3 calves on her... if she is open, she will go back with a bull for another chance and the calves will stay weaned... she has lost some condition this year with these 3 big calves on her.... and she has been a real good nurse cow, even if a little moody this year....she deserves a little "slack".... So, these 5 cows will all be 6+ months... or open....he was taken out July 4th.....
The rest of the cows from the pasture he is going to move them from.... could be anywhere in # of months being bred....  the bull is still in there since it is a very difficult place to get anything out due to the way the cross fences are... you have to go from field to the next field... no alleys or anything... so the bull has to wait to come out until they are all brought all back down to the first field where we can load them out of....so they get grazed from the first field up through the 5th field and then brought back down... not ideal, but better than them having the whole place at once like it used to be.... Still hoping that they are all 5 months and more pregnant.... guess we will see. 

So anyway... this morning I went to my PT appt... and did an evaluation... and we decided that it is probably my last unless I have some more issues... which I agree with... and found out that there is a "wellness center" exercise "room" right down the road from me in the building that they just closed the pharmacy and urgent care center... which was a real loss of the pharmacy as alot of locals used it because it was alot closer for things like refills etc... and they were quite comparable in price and not having to drive 20 miles to a Walmart or Walgreens or somewhere.  I had no idea... and we both agree that it would be great for me to use the machines to try to build up my strength in the knees and some "stamina" and such... I had no idea it was there... but I only went in the pharmacy once and the urgent care place once in the several years they were there.... so PT guy said he would come down with me once and show me how to use them and what to do to try to make the most of increasing my strength and all in the knees and ankle plus trying to lose weight... It is like less than 3 miles from my house right there at the truck stop complex of buildings... If I make myself go, I will do better at trying to get some positive benefit from using the machines... and a couple are the type he had me using at the PT place in the beginning. It is a self-use one with a locked door... no one on premises.

I went by  the office but the lady was out and will be back in her office in the morning... I will get signed up, pay a membership or whatever... and then talk to my PT guy and set up a time to meet him there to learn what/how to do exercises on what machines to do me the most good.  I am actually looking forward to it... although I know how out of shape I am right now....I will take notes and then try to make the m ost of the exercise machines...I am not doing what I need to here at the house... My PT guy said he goes to the gym at the wellness center right down the road from where he lives because he dows not make himself stick to a good routine at home because there is too much to distract him....

Had to do a couple other errands while out, after feeding the 2 cows... the one that has adopted the calf is not letting it near the other cow and she is not wanting it around her... went to the groc store while out... then stopped at the P.O. and got the mail and a check from the annuity that I opted to take on a 5 yr payment schedule from my parents estate... I think the other 3 sibs took a lump sum payment... But I gained a 6% interest increase by doing 5 yearly payments... This is separate from the settling of the estate that is not finished yet... So, went to the closeby bank to put that in so I can pay off some bills... has to be held for 2-3 days... which I can deal with.  The other bank I have been with for 30+ years said it would have to be held for 10 days...I was pretty P.O.ed off about that... So,  she said I could plan on being able to use it come Monday... which will allow me to make payoff payments and be done with quite a few bills.  It will be nice to not have to juggle some things. 
I am going to take the Explorer to the ford dealer used car division some time next week probably.... and if they are still willing to give me what they said.... I think I will just sell it.  Have had several interested... and then they say it is "too nice" and they are looking for something that they can just "use".... let someone buy it from the ford dealer then.... I would prefer to buy the other truck from my DS to use for "good"... I will get more use out of a truck than the Explorer....and it is older than the explorer so the taxes and the insurance will be less too....

I did go by the co-op and there were no cars in line so got got the oil changed and fluids and all... and had a big old screw in the tire that was going a little soft every 3-5 days... so got that fixed too.  And they said if I wasn't hearing any "roar" that the tires were probably fine to run them out and then buy 4 new ones this fall or so when they get down....  Next will be the ranger and the forester....

Called Safelite about the windshield and got a ballpark figure so will go by the glass shop next week when they come back from their Christmas vacation and see what they have to say.  
The guy that my mechanic said to go see about the muffler.... had a note on the door that they were closed due to being sick... I will wait for that til next week too.  

Went back up to the barn this evening, and took a bottle.  The calf was sucking the cow when I got there... and so I fed both the cows some grain and offered the calf the bottle.  He took it and drank the whole thing... not crazy like he was starving, but didn't dilly dally around either.  I have given the cow 3 shots ... and since she took the calf, I figured his constant nursing would be the best thing to get her to come into her milk.  I am going to get her in the chute and check each quarter and make sure they all have actual milk in them.... might have to offer a supplemental bottle once a day.... we will see.  The other cow is going to get sold... DS said he didn't know what to do and I said to turn her over, " into a nice steer" that he can buy and then put together in a group and make some money on.... I think he agrees at this point... 

So that is where things are.  I did get the clothes in the house on Tues aft... and we didn't get enough precip to even measure in the rain gauge.... just the clouds and dampness on Wed... 

Today was nice again, sun and a few high clouds.  There is a full moon out there... Temps dropped fast as soon as the sun was down.  
Brought all the plants in this evening... they got a couple of days of good sun and warmer temps out there... and I soaked them when there wasn't much rain .... 

DS didn't talk to boss about getting off a morning, so I have texted Geneva to see what she could do to help me out. Not going to get into it with him... He is having some issues at work again... and they are talking about not honoring the doctor's excuse for the new hard hat the state has... won't let him wear the old style one... but it is good enough for all sub contractors and visitors on VDOT grounds and jobs... so they are trying to "push him out" by the looks of it. 
The new one gives him instant... within 5 minutes of putting it on.... headaches to the point of being debilitating  like a migraine.... He is going to talk to the lawyer that the friend of his suggested... If they push him out, and it is written in their rule/guide books,  that they have to "acommodate"  his medical situation... especially since it is a work related situation.... he is talking about suing them... I agree... it could get really interesting... but it is alot of mental stress and no sense in making an issue about testing... he made the comment a week or so ago about the situation... and that he might have to just do some of the testing and let me just pay him cash.... like we do now...  so I am just letting things ride right now...

So, I guess that is things pretty much caught up. 

Going to bed.....


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like the VDOT *is* trying to get him to quit, or fire him on a pretext of not following safety rules.  He really needs a lawyer.  Maybe he can retire on disability and farm full time.  Does he get Social Security?  He should check into SS disability payments as well.  Between his issues from the previous work accident and now the new accident with the mule leaving him with injuries, if he could swing the $$$ it with the disability amounts maybe retiring would be worthwhile.  He would be able to devote all his time to hay and cattle, get more rest, feel better and happier.

Such a shame about losing several calves.  That is a money loss you didn't need after losing the cow as well.  Even rebreeding the cow for next year you lose a year of calves.  The terribly cold weather has not been good for farmers.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop that is exactly what they are trying to do at VDOT.... and he is NOT going to quit... he will go out on disability if he has to... BUT...., it will get sticky if they push it because they will not be able to restrict his future methods of  making any extra money if the disablility is from wearing a SPECIFIC type of hard hat and they will not accommodate his wearing the older type.... because they continue to allow it to be acceptable headgear by  subcontractors and visitors to VDOT property... they are contradicting their own rules.... 
DS is going to be 50... but he would go after SS disability if it comes to that.... as well as the 60% disability from VDOT... insurance is going to be the biggest concern... but that is what they have these type of lawyers for... 

I think he would be better off getting out of there... but he only has 7 years to be able to retire at full benefits with no restrictions for other work.... will meet the "85" years thing.... age plus yrs of service = 85.... At 57 he will have 28 years in VDOT....

When a cow loses a calf that is why I try very hard to graft a calf on them... she is working the lactation,  so not a loss... at $150 for a calf, you won't make any profit, break even for what the calf will bring minus the cost= the cost to feed the cow for the year;   but she will not have a year of eating without producing something to show for it.  I think he really wants to do more with these weaned steers and buying and selling them... so a cow with no calf is just dead weight... 
Yep, it hurts to lose a calf... and it is alot longer time to the next one..... whereas sheep and goats you can try to make it up, with the shorter gestation.... and multiple numbers born often times. With a lost calf, you lose a full year of time and it is nearly 2 years before you have something to sell... Can't afford to carry them except in exceptional breeding lineages....


----------



## Baymule

What @Ridgetop said. That is a bad thing they are doing to your son. I hope he can get the hard hat situation resolved. He needs the next 7 years to full retirement.


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy and chillier... got down to 38 last night.  Mid 40's for the day by the looks of it and mostly cloudy.  Some snow showers to the west... possibly cold rain or ???? on Sunday.  Going to see if I can get those cows in at the nurse cow pasture to take to the farm for the preg check and weaning off the calves; and calves will stay at the nurse cow pasture in familiar surroundings.   
Eye dr appt for Monday is cancelled... they do not want anyone with any type of cold or flu symptoms... so I am not going.  And since they are closed on Fridays, I will have to wait for Monday to get it rescheduled.  I got a text to remind me of the appt., then got another one to confirm and that I did not have any symptoms of illness or flu.  Screw it, I will just reschedule it. 

It is cloudy and just dreary out and definitely not like yesterday... long sleeved shirt and sweatshirt etc again... the last couple days I have been out in just a long sleeved shirt and regular jeans... Back to lined jeans again...

Yeah, DS is getting the shaft with work... there are a couple of higher ups that have it in for him because he doesn't do the go along/get along crap... and all the stupidity with the roadeo competitions and all.  And there are 2 at the headquarters here that would turn their momma in for jaywalking so they are constantly bringing up "grievances".... nice to your face and real backstabbers... 
I couldn't work in a place like that.... makes me appreciate the PITA nonsense of the farmers... and at least their SH!T is the real honest to goodness kind !!!!!


----------



## murphysranch

absolutely infuriating about your son and VDOT.


----------



## farmerjan

Getting ready to quit for the night.  Have gotten nothing done with being on the computer paying bills and looking up stuff.  
Down to 34 already... after a high of only 47...nearly a 20 degree drop from yesterday. 

One of the cows at the nurse cow pasture that I was going to get checked,  has a new calf..... So only 4 to get in to check.  She is a real little short cow and the calf is small... but acts fine.  She will wind up with the "spring calving cow group"... we had set the cut off for Jan 1st for cows to go back with the bull and that is pushing it....
Would rather have them 3 months "ahead" of the ones due in spring... and hopefully they will get bred back quicker this way. 
Took another bottle to the barn for the calf this evening.  He took it okay,  but not as enthusiastic as last night, and looked a little fuller so.... looks like her udder is filling out more... I am hoping that he is stimulating her to produce more.
 DS is going to bring in 5 other cows there that have not calved yet and are not showing any signs of an udder to get checked, too.  Plus the ones he is moving from the pasture with their calves... I think there are 14 cow/calf pairs there... need to check the lists. 
He is going to cull the other one that her calf died... not going to try to deal with getting a calf on her and she has had other issues in the past,  so time to cull her... Might be a few more to go after Monday's preg check anyway...

I'm at odds this evening...
Got to test a farm tomorrow afternoon... Maybe I can get the cows in at the nurse cow pasture in the morning... didn't work out today.  Just has to work out right,  like the other ones the other day.  Can't "force things" up there.  I think he fed silage up there this evening so they will be fuller and not acting stupid, or like they are starving to death like they were so pushy but acting silly today.


----------



## farmerjan

Sat morning and getting ready to get things going.  Eating some cottage cheese and making a list of a couple things to do when I go to work.  
Down to 29 last night so back to more normal.  Sun is out but tomorrow is showing a mixed bag coming in... rain mixing with ice and snow possible.  Mostly due to our elevation here.  First they were saying Sunday afternoon/eve and this morning they are saying maybe by noontime.  Well, I will get in as many of the 5 cows I need as I can.  Well, maybe 4 cows.  Need to get the list and see what is what.  

The door to the LR "dropped" a little, and on examination, the screws were pulling out of the wood into the door frame.  I had screwed them in tighter awhile back.  Well, last night they pulled out all the way.  This is an interior door but it is a very solid, very heavy door.  Can I get some of that wood filler stuff that I have seen and use it to fill the holes then rescrew the screws back into it?  There is no way to change the placement of the hinges with them being cut into the frame.  I will have to stop at Lowe's on my way to or from work this evening and see what I can find.  I really do not like to do stuff like this.  
Things like this really make me miss my mom.... she was the "carpenter" in the family more so than my father ever was... and she liked to figure out doing things when I was younger... I was glad to help but never liked the figuring out kind of stuff.  That was fine because I was the animal person and she wasn't so much... Just makes me think about all the things she did and could do.

I just got out the list and there are 4 to come from the nurse cow pasture.  DS said that he was going to be working with a couple guys to clean up down trees at several places on the fences and such... so, I will text him and let him know, who/what I get in up there and he can go get them later this afternoon.  3 had better be 6+ months preg or they get sold.  801, the nurse cow will either be preg or go back with a bull.  Her 3 calves are 7+ months old and eating fine and she needs a break whether she is bred or not.  I have no problem keeping her over and to get bred to calve next fall, if she is open now. That is one good thing about the bull being out so long... they are either well along preg or totally not preg.  

Temps are warming up into the low 40's so I guess I will get out there and get going on a few things. Need to take some water out to the chickens, I dumped their waterer yesterday so it can get some fresh. 

Need to get the bottles in the trays for testing this afternoon too.


----------



## Mike CHS

Fill the hole with toothpicks and it will hold better than any filler.  You can dip some of the toothpicks in wood glue to make a better, more solid fit.


----------



## SageHill

Mike CHS said:


> Fill the hole with toothpicks and it will hold better than any filler.  You can dip some of the toothpicks in wood glue to make a better, more solid fit.


EXACTLY my thoughts!


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you for the tip @Mike CHS .... I will try that this evening when I get home.  I have wood glue that I used to put a stool leg back in the hole and try to keep it from coming out/getting loose and so far it is holding.  I have a new box of toothpicks... That will be my first project tonight.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Fill the hole with toothpicks and it will hold better than any filler.  You can dip some of the toothpicks in wood glue to make a better, more solid fit.


That’s what I was thinking too! 

Mike, the talented wood worker, has spoken! Y’all ought to see the pretty end tables he made!


----------



## farmerjan

Hey.... after 10 pm and it was a good afternoon....

Got all the stuff in the car for work, took out the meters so I could take the feed and go to the pasture and go straight to work rather than have to come back and trade for the other car... loaded the buckets of feed in the car.  Went to the pasture and the cows were all laying around down in the field with the rest of the unrolled hay.  They saw me and meandered their way to the catch pen and I had gotten the feed inside in the bunks and some outside.  Then put more in the outside bunks and opened the gate partway.  The older/bigger animals wanted "more feed" after eating some out of the outside bunks... so came around the gate and went into the pen.  As soon as they were done there, they went into the barn and I managed to lock 3 of the ones I needed in the barn,  and then reopened the gate and took a bucket and put more in the couple of feeders in the pen and and when the other one I needed went it... I shut the gate to the pen and then fed more out in the bunk feeders so everyone could get a little more.  Then I opened the barn door and sorted off some of the heifers, kicked them out, then the one single cow went into the barn... shut the door and got the rest of the heifers out and then again opened the barn door and sorted out the heifers that were inside... and got them out in the pen... shut the barn door and 'shooed' out the rest of the heifers... put a sq bale of hay in the barn bunks for the 4 cows, and left the one door shut on one side;  they could go out into the smaller pen and into the barn on the other side... and left all the gates to the outside field also hooked shut.
It went better than I thought it would.... Texted DS and said they were in and had hay and would be fine until he could get them and I was going to work. 
Talked to him on my way home and he said,  are there a couple of steers in there that were on one of the cows, and I said yes, they are on 801... the nurse cow... and he said oh... they had gone in the creep gate and were looking for their momma... and I said she needs a break... and they are pushing 7 months old... he said that's fine, I thought a couple of the cows looked  like they had calves on them and I said yes, the calves are  7 months plus and it is time to wean them.... he said he just wanted to make sure that he didn't take the cows and not the calves... and I said they are all old enough to not need the cows.  So he got them moved and took care of feeding the cow with the grafted calf and all that at the barn also. 

Anyway, since it went so well getting them in, I left with time to spare, and stopped at the Goodwill store and picked up a couple of paperbacks... and got a nice western short sleeved shirt for testing/tractor time.. a little big so cool in the summer... and with the 2 snap pockets to be able to put note pads in for testing , or to carry things if I need it on the tractor, when raking hay etc.  VERY VERY FEW shirts have 2 front pockets anymore except western snap shirts...

Need to go to bed. door is going to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

It is Sunday afternoon.  Been a decent day today except for the weather.  Talked to DS as he had originally said he was planning to go to get the cows around 9 after feeding a few places.  Well, he got called into work at 5:30 this morning.... so he worked til the crew came in at 8 due to the possible sleet/freezing rain we MIGHT get... then he went and started feeding... and called about 10:30 and said what was I doing... I said,,,weeeellllll, I was waiting for him to call.... and he told me about getting called into work, and that he had looked at the weather and it wasn't supposed to start until late this afternoon, so how about noon or so?  I said okay fine... 
SO, I did the toothpick thing... and it worked like a charm !!!!! 
  .

THANK YOU @Mike CHS ..... I stuffed several pieces in, used some glue on some... and then screwed the screws in... I had taken the hammer and tapped the little pieces in and it was hard to screw them in by hand.... but they are tight and the door swings on the hinges again.....YAY...... I am MUCH APPRECIATIVE of the tip/help. 

Met DS at the barn and we loaded a couple sq bales on my little truck and then took truck and trailer and my truck to pasture.  Took my truck down the "road" to the catch pen he had set up, and put some hay in and they all came.... bull is walking real slow and it looks like he is stifled... he is one of the 2 oldest bulls and I am afraid this is his last time around... Hate that,  as he is one of my favorites... but he will never be able to mount a cow again...hoping he got them bred before he got to hurting.  DS made 2 trips and I stayed there in between just to make sure no one tried to get out of the catch pen.  It started to sprinkle as he was unloading that group at the barn and within a half hour he was back for the rest. Got them to the barn, put the 2 sq bales in and fed one to the cow with the grafted calf, put the other one out with this group of cows since they have a roll out in the front lot... fed her grain, I did not take a bottle hoping he will keep working on her... he came up to me looking but was not pushy about it.  DS then said he had to go back in tonight at 8 so I told him to get his butt home and get some sleep.  He said he was going to go to his house... because why drive all the way down to hers 1/2 hour away when his house is 10 min from work..... but I am sure he wound up going to her house as he can't seem to spend 5 minutes  away from her... 

It has been cloudy and chilly/raw feeling all day.  Temps never got above 34 here from a low of 26.. no sun... 

So they are there ready to bring in the barn from the lot,  tomorrow for the vet... If we do not get the 4-5 from across the driveway that were supposed to be calving and haven't yet... to recheck... they can get done the next time as we will have 2 more bigger groups to check in the next 2-3 weeks or so.  We'll see how things go in the morning.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> Can I get some of that wood filler stuff that I have seen and use it to fill the holes then rescrew the screws back into it? There is no way to change the placement of the hinges with them being cut into the frame.


Also get longer screws. The door hinges are screwed into the casement BUT the casement should be backed by 2"x4" framing studs.  Fill the screw holes with wood glue and toothpicks and et dry.  Then use screws that are at least 1/2" longer than what pulled out.  Some door hinges screws, particularly for interior doors (that are lighter than exterior doors) are only 1 1/4" long.  You should be able to go to the hardware store and find screws that are 2" long in the same diameter.  Since the casing is only 3/4" wide, a 2" -2 1/4" screw will go through the casement and bite into the 2" x 4" framing.  I used to that at the apartment with doors that had kept pulling out.  Tenants are notoriously hard on door and everything else in apartments!  You can use long coarse thread drywall screws.


----------



## Baymule

I guess that bull has a one way ticket to auction. Kinda hard to let favorites go. But it comes down to sell him now and get a little money for him, or wait, he doesn’t breed the cows, but eats the same as he ever did. Or worse, he dies and you have to deal with that. I hope you can find a replacement that measures up to him.


----------



## farmerjan

Mon morning.  We wound up getting a skiff of snow around 10-11 last night... I looked out and the ground was white and then this morning you can see where it was barely enough to cover the ground.  Sun is out... it is right at freezing and is supposed to get into the low 40's so it will be gone.  Didn't get much moisture out of it as it stayed more south and went mostly just east and not northeast as our storms are likely to do.  I will bet @Mini Horses wound up getting a fair amount of moisture.  

I am headed to the barn in a bit for the vet appt at noon.   Got to get serious about getting some farms scheduled too. 

Sun has just come over the hill and it is warming up to 41 already in about a half an hour since I sat down.  WOW... going to enjoy it.


----------



## farmerjan

Monday evening.  Was an okay day considering.  
There was more ice on the ground/trees and all than I first realized... but it is nearly all gone.  It hit mid 40's with the sun out.  
Got the samples packed from Sat aft herd tested.  Vet called and he was stuck at a farm with some problems with an emergency calving and would it be okay to be later, like 1-1:30 or would it be a problem with my having to test.  I said I would ask DS but I was not testing so that it would work.... DS said okay, and he had already gotten the couple of odd cows from across the driveway into the barn, and everyone was separated and ready to go.... So, called the vet back and we set it up for then.
Met DS at the barn about 12:30/12:45 or so and it was late when the vet got there... 1:45 when he did finally get done and get there.  It went fairly smoothly... the 5 from across the driveway were all open again... after being confirmed preg back in the summer... so they will be getting sold.  1 is a 3 yr old should have had her 2nd calf, as her "sister" just had hers about 2-3 weeks ago.  (Raised them together )  couple of others are not real old but that is that.  They are going.  
My nurse cow is open, not surprised... and the char heifer that was so lame this past year that we left her at the nurse cow pasture with her calf... turns out she BROKE her PELVIS... that is why she gimped so bad for awhile,  and barely got around.... and it healed with it like a "dropped hip"... she actually gets around real well now... BUT.... vet said she would never be able to deliver a calf again the way it is healed inside.  The stupid acting cow with the one "blue eye"... damaged eye, blind in it,.... is 6 months... of course couldn't be one we could sell as open.... and my other nutty acting 1/2 holstein that has a CRACKERJACK HEIFER is 7 months... 
The cow that we just grafted the calf on we had the vet recheck because she had some bloody mucous discharge... and yes, she is open... and yes, she is making more of an udder... so at least that turned out okay.... 
So we took 801 and this just fresh cow/grafted on calf,  to the peterbilt field with the other cows and small calves, to go with the bull.  Since our cut off was technically Jan first for anyone fresh... we will see if #3 does breed back... but she will be held back and put back with a bull in June if she is open since there is a good chance she will not cycle but maybe once,  before we pull this bull out the first of March.  Trying to shorten up the calving window to 90 days or less and no more of these late Dec calves.  But the calf is following her good, she is showing an udder now, and if the calf is resourceful, and hungry, he will steal off another cow out there since they all have calves that are 4 weeks or less.... 

Then for the cows from the pasture... 7 of 12 were pregnant... one 4 months and the others 5-7 months.  There were several open... and they are all with a bull as of this afternoon.  Since we are trying to decide when we are going to ship calves, we just put anyone that is getting a second chance along with the preg ones from today, all together out in a field with the cleanup bull.  The calves will have to get pulled off in 45 days to either feed or sell... and we should have more that are at other pastures... back at the barn by then and can just pull and sell in bigger groups.  These will be getting some silage at the barn field they are in so that will help the cows and the calves.... When we pull calves off them, then all the confirmed preg ones will go out in the back "autumn olive" field and the ones we put back with the bull will get rechecked in May or June or whenever we have a chance.  They will not have the calves on them pulling them down and if they are bred then they will be fall calving, and if not bred, they will go....
So the bull got hurt in late summer so he must've gotten that last one bred and then got hurt.  

He is bady stifled and will never breed a cow again.  He will be going to the stockyard with the 5 open cows that are not getting bred back.  

DS also moved 2 OLD cows that just calved a couple weeks ago... to the nurse cow pasture so they will not get bullied and can get silage... they will feed out these calves and be sold .... "one and dones" ... one has a TINY little calf.... and she would have been sold after the last calf if she hadn't been well along pregnant.  They are cows he bought from a friend and the guy told him she was OLD... but she had a nice calf and DS figured if she bred back okay... if not, he was going to sell her... well she wound up pregnant... and the other one is almost as old... so they will have this last calf and hopefully we can put some weight back on them too.... The real old one doesn't look like she is making much milk either... but we will see.  Since there are mostly all heifers at the nurse cow pasture... with 2cow/calf pairs still there that are not going to get bred back... and the one short little cow that just calved,  that will get held over for  breeding in June;  and the longhorn... the 2 old cows he just put there will not be competing with a bunch of big sturdy cows and calves.  PLUS... some of those heifers are going to come out of there and get sold also... the good thing about there, is that there is no bull there, and no cattle on adjoining fences so no concerns that a bull will get in there.  It is sort of the "special needs pasture", anything that needs extra TLC or watching.  Normally I calve out bred heifers there... but we didn't breed any for fall calving... I prefer to calve heifers in the spring anyway.... so this year it is just the best place for anyone needing a little extra watching over etc... 

It could have been a train wreck with that bull getting hurt... but it wasn't near as bad as I was afraid of.  The couple that were open that had been confirmed pregnant are all 2 strike ones so they aren't getting another chance either... Thinning out the less efficient ones.... 
Hoping that cull cow prices are good... they will go on Friday since it would be better that the bull goes asap... before he goes down.  There will be some salvage value which is better than burying him.   He's been a real good one... but he is also 10 or 11 yrs old which is OLD for a breeding bull....
Time to start looking around for another calving ease bull as the other one is also the same age.... we need to replace at least one now.... We bought those 2 bulls this past year but neither is supposed to throw small calves... and we have sold 3 bulls and buried one this past year (counting  this one that will get sold this week).  Only replaced 2  and we have one that we are not thrilled with his calves and would really like to replace him too.... At an average $3-3500 each, though... that's a chunk of money.  Of course we have fewer places than we used to have, but still, like to keep a bull or 2 in reserve in case of injury.  

Also came up missing one cow from the pasture yesterday... she was an old cow that was not supposed to go there and DS moved them without me being there to tell him not to.... and then it seems that there was a cow that died up there this summer... and he "forgot" to tell me about her.... I don't know how the he// he expects me to keep records if he doesn't tell me these things....  anyway... it was my old cow with a  heifer calf... the calf looks real good so it must have gone over on another cow.... so I will be keeping her... I am glad she is a nice calf and will keep the line continuing.  She was supposed to be a one and done... along with 2 other cow/calf pairs he put at a different pasture... he can't remember things and then goes and does things and sometimes they shouldn't be done... and once they are out at these pastures, there aren't any catch pens (we take portable catch pen panels to set up when we need to move them out) so it is not very easy to get them back...  The couple of accidents have affected his memory and he won't admit that he cannot remember when he is told things.  It drives me batty sometimes... 
Luckily GF has a list of the cows that they moved out the to peterbilt field... and who their calves are... because he has never told me the first one... and I have asked twice... he said, well they are the ones from out of the "calving field"... but if I don't know where they got moved to then how am I supposed to keep track of things???? AND.....he never told the calves matching numbers... so not only do I not have the cows#'s that got moved... or even how many.... but who their calves are... GF said that she has convinced him to start entering it into his phone in a text msg.... he used to carry a little  book in his pocket and write them down.... but that is too much trouble it seems.  
I KNOW I forget things and even to write things down,  so I make an extra effort to try to do this "paperwork" as soon as we get done doing something so I have it still fresh in my mind... and calvings I always write on a small calendar so I at least can reference who and when.... 

So, tomorrow morning early I am going to go to the Dr appt down in Blacksburg with him,  as he is supposed to be getting some of the prolotherapy shots and it makes him very sore for a day or 2 until they start to make him feel better.... I want to have the "cow papers" all done so that he can look through them if he wants or ask questions and I can find the answers without looking through a dozen lists... and will get to go to the Rural King down there for a change...

Ate some of the beef stew tonight again... 

Hope it is a sunny day tomorrow... Would like to make another gallon of suntea...

Need to go get a shower, wash my hair, and get some sleep.  Have to meet DS at 6:30 a.m..


----------

